# [Official] The League of Legends Club



## bigal1542

The League of Legends Club

This club is devoted to those who play and love League of Legends. For me, it is possibly the most addicting free game I have ever played. If there are some of you out there that are new to the game, or even playing your first match because of me, still post in here. I, as well as others here, can play a bunch of games with you to teach you the tricks of the trade. If you haven't played before and like RTS games like DoTA, HoN, or anything of the sort, I urge you to try it. Once again, it is completely free which makes it awesome.

Here is the link if interested: http://www.leagueoflegends.com/

It's a 5v5 or 3v3 online battle arena, what they call the new MOBA genre (multiplayer online battle arena). You control a champion who has 4 skills that you level up as your kill minions and other champions. You purchase items at your base to increase your champion's abilities and stats. On the main map, there are 3 "lanes" with "jungle" areas separating them. Minions spawn down each lane on their own, and are uncontrollable by the players.

Each lane has 2 towers in the lane, and one in the base guarding the inhibitor. When the inhibitor tower goes down, then the inhibitor can be targeted. Once the inhibitor goes down, super minions will spawn in the next wave for that lane (only for the team that destroyed the inhibitor). These minions are significantly stronger than regular minions. Once a team pushes into the other base, they can start to kill the Nexus towers. The nexus is the final objective of the game. Once a team destroys the nexus, they win.
-Nhb93

*BEFORE YOU JOIN:*
*1.* Fill out the following form. This will serve as a list for all members.
*2.* Make a post to say hey to everyone. Maybe list the champs you play or something interesting.
*3.* Join the "OCN LoL" Chat room. You can do this by going into "Create or Join Chat" and then typing "OCN LoL" If done correctly
it should be filled with friendly OCN players. This is how we arrange games, if you aren't part of the chat, chances are that
you will miss nearly all of the premades. A screenshot is shown below. Once done, click the gear at the top right,
and enable joining at program start. You will now automatically log into this chat each time you start the Client.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;12997818*


Chungster's Mumble Server:
76.74.238.52 port 2037

Sig link, feel free to use it








The League of Legends Club

Current Events:
None at the moment.

*Members:*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ah5anlOIoRIEdEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Cretz

I play..although Im not that good. Been switching between Ezreal, Yi, and Tyrdamere recently.


----------



## savagebunny

I play cheap easy characters, since well I just started. Been doing mainly 5v5 but I know the 3v3 way. I play Ashe, Ryze, Morganda and that's about it


----------



## Hawkman

I'll play with ya, my summoner name is bmw b. Im only lvl 19 though


----------



## bigal1542

Sounds good. Add me guys, and Ill assume youre from OCN. Ill add anyone that adds here and don't be shy if youre a low level. We all start there


----------



## Nhb93

Nhb93, shocker. I go on stints of champions. Right now it's my old main Morgana, a little bit ago it was Malphite, before that Ashe I think. Played some Annie, Karthus, Lux, Taric, Vladimir.


----------



## Psycho666

i'm addable as well








i play almost every day








name is KawasakiFreak
mostly play Morgana, Yi, Ryze


----------



## chia233

Do you take a URGOD on your team? HEUHEUHEUHEUHEUHUE


----------



## Benn

I made a thread the other day about LoL, couldnt find it thou =/ Ill play with you guys, dont expect to much thou i just started and im pretty crap









IGN - Concxpt


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm on LoL almost everyday. Been playing for over a year now. I guess I got lucky and get in before they started releasing new champions every 3 weeks. I can't even comprehend how difficult it must be for a new person going in playing against 60 different champions and not knowing any of their moves.

My IGN is AcidEdge for anyone wanting to play.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;12112456*
> I'm on LoL almost everyday. Been playing for over a year now. I guess I got lucky and get in before they started releasing new champions every 3 weeks. I can't even comprehend how difficult it must be for a new person going in playing against 60 different champions and not knowing any of their moves.
> 
> My IGN is AcidEdge for anyone wanting to play.


I agree, I am yet to really learn how a few of the new ones work

And guys, I need your username (not IGN) in order to add you. Thats the one that you use on the login screen


----------



## r34p3rex

popc0rnx

I play Ashe, Yi, Twitch, Mundo, Blitz, Caitlyn, Trist, Cass, Amumu, Poppy, Xin, Kat, and cho


----------



## h0thead132

yea, i play, ive been playing for a long time, i got multiple accounts of all lvls my main is H0thead132 at lvl 30 i play most characters and have a preference to tanks like mundo and mordikeiser add if you want


----------



## Gyn3c0l0g15t

Add me, gyn3c0l0g15t. I usually play a game or two a day. Fun game!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


popc0rnx

I play Ashe, Yi, Twitch, Mundo, Blitz, Caitlyn, Trist, Cass, Amumu, Poppy, Xin, Kat, and cho










I thought you were a HoN guy? What happened?


----------



## Aawa

I have been playing LoL for a while. i normally try to get 1-3 games in a night.

I play a pretty extensive list of chars

Ashe
Singed
Nasus
Trynd
Alistar
Rammus
Amumu
Gragas
Xin Zhao
Akali
Udyr
Gankplank
Heimdinger
Master Yi
Nunu
Olaf
Sivir
Trundle

And i'm learning the new champ Renekton

I have been playing it since Beta hence using so many different chars. Feel free to add me. Aawaa is my nick


----------



## Psycho666

only Concxpt and URGOD worked...the rest is not found, verify name and try again


----------



## VeteranD13

I take it this game is beginner friendly?I wish to try it ,but I don't feel like getting totally destroyed like I do in Starcraft2.


----------



## h0thead132

mine should be working i am online now, h0thead132, yes it is a zero not an "O"


----------



## THEoBZ

I play constantly with some RL friends.

Add me, Obzz, and Sexpositions.

I play:
Teemo
Olaf
Cho Gath
Miss Fortune

Anything really


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeteranD13*


I take it this game is beginner friendly?I wish to try it ,but I don't feel like getting totally destroyed like I do in Starcraft2.


I believe it is not very friendly to new players...or at least the other players are not.


----------



## Nhb93

I'd say it's more friendly than SC2. I mean, there's not a beginner league, but there's practice games. I've been playing for well over a year, not quite since beta, but still a while. Add me and ask me to play a practice game if you see me online. Add me on Steam since I don't always have the game running. More people on OCN that play mean that we can get some teams going maybe for premades.


----------



## Psycho666

still won't work








can't add you


----------



## ShaneS429

I'm going to log in now so people can feel free to send me friend invites. AcidEdge

As far as it being friendly to beginners, the community is a lot more forgiving then when trying to start off in HoN. There are always practice games which don't really teach you how to lane or gank, but you can use them to learn champion spells, timing, tower range, and most importantly, how to last hit.

Pretty soon the co-op mode is coming out to play with 4 other people against 5 intermediate bots which will help a lot of newcomers.


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


still won't work








can't add you










it's h0thead132 not hothead132 the "o" is actually a zero

it's kinda fair though because it wont let me add you either


----------



## Yangtastic

MrYangtastic. I ONLY play Nunu. Although I have tried Tristana and Taric before.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I thought you were a HoN guy? What happened?


I play both


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeteranD13;12115152*
> I take it this game is beginner friendly?I wish to try it ,but I don't feel like getting totally destroyed like I do in Starcraft2.


Surprisingly, it is pretty noob friendly. In most of the games in, I rip people apart if they make fun of anyone. I encourage constructive criticism only. It actually helps a lot. In the early games, too, it's nice having a buddy in a game with you just to help you out. As long as you do the tutorial once and then a few custom games you should be fine. It is a lot like DotA and HoN.

Oh, and if you do make an account, please add me. Bigal1542. I'll be more than happy to introduce you to stuff and help you around.


----------



## VeteranD13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12116384*
> Surprisingly, it is pretty noob friendly. In most of the games in, I rip people apart if they make fun of anyone. I encourage constructive criticism only. It actually helps a lot. In the early games, too, it's nice having a buddy in a game with you just to help you out. As long as you do the tutorial once and then a few custom games you should be fine. It is a lot like DotA and HoN.
> 
> Oh, and if you do make an account, please add me. Bigal1542. I'll be more than happy to introduce you to stuff and help you around.


Ok, thanks for the info. I'm downloading the game client right now,but I noticed it says it's a 1gb download,seems like the file is small considering this is a full fledged game.Is there any additional patches to download?
My username will be VeteranD13


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeteranD13;12116571*
> Ok, thanks for the info. I'm downloading the game client right now,but I noticed it says it's a 1gb download,seems like the file is small considering this is a full fledged game.Is there any additional patches to download?
> My username will be VeteranD13


Yea, there will be a few patches you will have to download.

You guys should add me as well. My name is Aelerwin...and I only play Xin Zhao. I'm not really all that good either.


----------



## VeteranD13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz;12116605*
> Yea, there will be a few patches you will have to download.
> 
> You guys should add me as well. My name is Aelerwin...and I only play Xin Zhao. I'm not really all that good either.


Ok I'll be sure to add you,I'll be playing Brotherhood while the the game downloads.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Add if you wish : SuperToeJam

Still a beginner here, so I am open to tips and tricks. I know the basics of the game but still have to learn the ins and outs of the champs and get the feel of the range of spells and such.


----------



## EmMure

emmurehk add me if u want ..i normally play renekton and now veigar


----------



## Psyren

You can add me. IGN: ScarletEdge

I'm on the US Server, and i'm level 25. I usually play Miss Fortune, or Caitlyn.

If anybody wanna play tonight, i'll be available from about 23:00 (GMT+2).


----------



## EmMure

i love destorying kids with renekton


----------



## Yangtastic

Taric seems very useful now. Before when I was playing Nunu, my team would never have a stun. But now that I use Taric, he can stun as well as give massive support.


----------



## EmMure

anyone wanna grp right now?


----------



## Aawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;12127870*
> Taric seems very useful now. Before when I was playing Nunu, my team would never have a stun. But now that I use Taric, he can stun as well as give massive support.


Taric used to be a very strong character about 4 months ago before the healing nerf. You couldn't kill him and he would just wear everybody down.

The targetted stuns on tap are great for team fights. Well timed crowd controls wins team fights.


----------



## Psycho666

i think i found the problem.(why i can't add much people here)
i've seen that a lot of you live in the US...while i live in Europe...
and since both have different servers...
maybe that's the problem?


----------



## EmMure

it is the problem lol


----------



## W_Tillmans

Some epic games tonight dude! thanks for the grp.


----------



## EmMure

getting an almost 700 ability power hermidinger is pretty insane lol


----------



## EmMure

Lets get more ocn grps going fack


----------



## Balsagna

Level 30, 1000+ games

GodFather007

Add me, I play every day! (going to bed for tonight)

I main mostly caster. Kassadin, Annie, Swain, Anivia are my mains. I'm a very mean Teemo (not tonight, bad games)

Pretty awesome Pantheon as well. I'm more into burst/nuke champs then straight DPS


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VeteranD13*


I take it this game is beginner friendly?I wish to try it ,but I don't feel like getting totally destroyed like I do in Starcraft2.


It has a learning curve like anything else
find a champion and stick with them for awhile
until you understand the ropes

Ashe seems to be a very beginner friendly character
but I started out with Veigar

anywho RetiredCheney

I usually play with Urgot (love that guy)
Kayle
Cho Gath
Master Yi
Olaf

in that order
I do like trying out people I haven't played before though
so expect me to suck if its someone I never tried.


----------



## Blackhawk4

I started playing 2 weeks ago and I usually play Master Yi or a ranged character thats free for the week.


----------



## habicabi

Add me:

habicabi

250+ games.

On just about every day/night

I play everything


----------



## habicabi

Sub'd to this thread!


----------



## r34p3rex

Renekton is beastly


----------



## Mwarren

Add Sovernsectwarren if you're looking for a beastly Fiddlesticks/caster. Fiddle is definitely one of the most under rated champions imo. He can be unstoppable with the right team and good coordination.


----------



## Rit

Darkseal here for LoL'ing it up some time! I just reinstalled teh game, so have to get use to it again. Buy I played a mean Poppy/Temmo/Ramus back in the day


----------



## Psycho666

maybe the OP could add 2 lists to make it easier?
1 for US and 1 for Europe


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;12273605*
> maybe the OP could add 2 lists to make it easier?
> 1 for US and 1 for Europe


Done. How's it look? Any thoughts?

There are some entries without LoL game names, so could everyone please look over the list for their name. If it has "???" for it, then please post it in a new post (rather than editing your previous one).

Also, can everyone check to make sure that they are under the right server? I put everyone under the NA server because most people are under there, so if you are a EU server dweller please post and I will change it.

Lastly, please check for typos and stuff like that, especially with your name. Want to make sure people can add you.

Add the linky too!


----------



## Hawkman

I keep getting matched up against trolls that just feed then leave the game, 6 defeats in a row -_-


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman;12276722*
> I keep getting matched up against trolls that just feed then leave the game, 6 defeats in a row -_-


Yeah that's the bad part









I usually try to tell the people that are feeding to play it more careful. Try to help em out rather than yell at em haha


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Add me

I play on the NA server, my name is GeneralSmirnoff


----------



## Hawkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12276857*
> Yeah that's the bad part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually try to tell the people that are feeding to play it more careful. Try to help em out rather than yell at em haha


I try but alotta players don't take advice nicely haha

me: tank you're suppose to initiate team fights
tank: *** your tryn you right click easy mode champ endless ult you go in first


----------



## bigal1542

Lol yeah thats just sad. You can ignore players after the game and never be teamed with them again. I do that a lot actually.

And CrazzyRussian, you are added!


----------



## lhowatt

Im almost done downloading the game now. Any advice on who to play? I typically enjoy characters that can summon things


----------



## Amphetamines

Try playing Annie.

I'm down for the club, NA Server, IGN Illumise.


----------



## Ubernoobie

use the free champions and play no matter if you lose or win, sometimes you will find a tutor on how to play








edit: my name is qqingisfun,I Am A Bot LOL,This Is A Noob(main) us server


----------



## bigal1542

Everyone added up until now.

Yep I agree with the previous post, play the free characters and play a bunch of rounds with an experienced player. I'm definitely willing to give someone a tour of the game. There is also teemo, morde, malz, shaco, and heimerderinger that have pets.

Oh, and DEFINITELY play the tutorial first. It helps a ton with the interface.


----------



## Lemondrips

Add me in NA server -> Velduze.


----------



## Chungster

Been playing with some you guys already. MrChunkz on NA. Also pretty sure that it's display names not logins.


----------



## scaz

scaz -> zmosher on LoL, but since I got a 4850 in LoL crashes it.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Add me to your list, IGN is MrZergling on NA....I was a beta tester (so i have the king rammus skin)...I play alot of Malz, Kass, Kog, Ren, Lux, and Swain


----------



## smorgan

Go ahead and add me to this list - my IGN is yeahmobetta

weird trying to learn this kind of a system after mostly playing WoW and stuff.... but im getting used to it!


----------



## Balsagna

THE AUSOME GUY added me and I played a game with him -- He raged after dying 4x in 3minutes (so I heard)

He stated he's from OCN --

I deleted him and am not playing with him anymore. Sorry if it's someone I recognize on here. But Rage quitting = off my list

P.S. Even though he rage quit -- We won, I went 39-8-13 as Kat.. lol (after crashing early and was level 1 while mid was level 8)


----------



## W_Tillmans

ive played with you before! Just taking a break as i have finals in a week.

ign - Will Man Fu


----------



## Sarec

I play as Taemari. NA server.


----------



## smorgan

What's people's favorite champs? In one day I've really started to take a liking to Master Yi - a glass cannon... Dies lots, very squishy. But that guy is a ganking mastah!


----------



## bigal1542

All names added to the list. I'm surprised how many people play too!

I have been in a streak lately of trying all the other champions, that I don't main. Found a new liking to some, such as kennen and GP


----------



## Cretz

My in game name is Cretz. Anyone want to play right now? I havent played in a few weeks so am a bit rusty


----------



## EmMure

add me cretz emmurehk


----------



## IrishCarBomb

IGN: Unexiist

Anyone on NA hit me up for some 3's sometime, need more good TT players to roll with lol.


----------



## Blackhawk4

My name is the same as my OCN name


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorgan*


What's people's favorite champs? In one day I've really started to take a liking to Master Yi - a glass cannon... Dies lots, very squishy. But that guy is a ganking mastah!


Renekton, easily. All your moves need to be combo'd and timed perfectly. Also very deadly during the pre-game period. You can get 4 hits off the other guy before he can touch you once.


----------



## akuamakana

Hey can you add me to the US server por favor? i also didnt go through all the post but i have this AMAZING program. it will auto click the play button on the launcher, sign you in, and can even auto do your masteries. if you dont have it you guys should check it out.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akuamakana*


Hey can you add me to the US server por favor? i also didnt go through all the post but i have this AMAZING program. it will auto click the play button on the launcher, sign you in, and can even auto do your masteries. if you dont have it you guys should check it out.


Might want to check on the forums make sure that one is cool with RIOT. I know a few people that got banned for using a zoom program sorta like that. Not trying to scare ya, but it's just extra software, and checking won't hurt. The Reds usually reply to stuff fast if you ask about a program and if it can be used or not.

Also,
list updated


----------



## Psyren

Hopefully this time Caitlyn gets a buff of sorts :/

*cross fingers*


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12382501*
> Hopefully this time Caitlyn gets a buff of sorts :/
> 
> *cross fingers*


Personally, I think she is OP. Her range at the start is just insane. She should be able to keep enemy laners from getting any creep kills or even exp. I'm saving up for her just due to this reason. She also has two free wards with a stun that are just awesome.

I guess I will agree in that she is extremely weak late game if she wasn't pillaging the other team early game (but this is often the case with many carries).

I'm hoping for ez buffs


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12382791*
> Personally, I think she is OP. Her range at the start is just insane. She should be able to keep enemy laners from getting any creep kills or even exp. I'm saving up for her just due to this reason. She also has two free wards with a stun that are just awesome.
> 
> I guess I will agree in that she is extremely weak late game if she wasn't pillaging the other team early game (but this is often the case with many carries).
> 
> I'm hoping for ez buffs


But that's just it. Her early game is really good, but then late game she falls hard.

Things i would like buffed on her is:
- Small buff to auto-attack damage gained per level. Something like a 0.2 - 0.3 increase.
- Traps MP cost reduced by 5, but no other improvements.
- Another boost to her ulti. Another 20 - 50 damage across all levels, and maybe a 0.1 - 0.3 boost to it's ratio, because her ulti is still VERY crappy.


----------



## Reebbo

Name: SkateTuffEatMuff
I play on the North American server and mostly do 5v5

My most played characters are Dr. Mundo and Yi. Still getting the hang of Mundo that guy can be crazy hard to kill if built right.

Anyway, good game. I am not terribly great at it but it has been years since I played DOTA in WC3. Looking forward to Dota2 from Valve.


----------



## Psycho666

btw, does anyone know a way to play LoL on Ubuntu 10.10?


----------



## smorgan

I started playing NuNu a little bit yesterday.... hard to get the hang of, but he's actually a really interesting champ once you figure him out. He's horrible in the early game if you dont jungle but he's wicked in the endgame one way or another.

EDIT:

Ques went down which im assuming means patch? Also website just went fail whale as well. Never been through this kinda thing before lol... is there some kind of schedule? Right as I was getting on, too! lame.


----------



## bigal1542

Chungster, can't believe I missed ya, thought you were already on the list being that you were already on my friends list, so sorry about that again. Everyone make sure to add MrChunkz (he is in the list where his post was rather than at the end)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorgan;12385002*
> Ques went down which im assuming means patch? Also website just went fail whale as well. Never been through this kinda thing before lol... is there some kind of schedule? Right as I was getting on, too! lame.


Nope, patch got delayed for some reason, was just an error on the servers (according to the one of the Reds)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12382836*
> But that's just it. Her early game is really good, but then late game she falls hard.
> 
> Things i would like buffed on her is:
> - Small buff to auto-attack damage gained per level. Something like a 0.2 - 0.3 increase.
> - Traps MP cost reduced by 5, but no other improvements.
> - Another boost to her ulti. Another 20 - 50 damage across all levels, and maybe a 0.1 - 0.3 boost to it's ratio, because her ulti is still VERY crappy.


Ill agree with all of those other than the fact about the starting values. I think she needs lower starting values and better scaling. Other than that, I can completely agree.


----------



## smorgan

Another burning question I have after playing for a while -

Does anyone think it's possible for Soraka to function as a dedicated healer? I haven't gone too far in depth with her learning-wise yet but it seems as though with the right build she could be fantastic that way. Thoughts?


----------



## hollowtek

Display name: hollowtek

I play US servers.

Add me!


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorgan;12404018*
> Another burning question I have after playing for a while -
> 
> Does anyone think it's possible for Soraka to function as a dedicated healer? I haven't gone too far in depth with her learning-wise yet but it seems as though with the right build she could be fantastic that way. Thoughts?


Well you could do that, but at the same time it's just as effective to bolster her up with HP/AP items. I've seen her decimate teams... It was incredible. If you're a reasonable good Soraka, you should be able to pull a Mejai's off, since you'd be doing very little dying.


----------



## smorgan

Yeah. I can never decide what to do with her - it seems like with some AP/MR she could be a fantastic healer (what with infuse basically having the option to spend 0 mana to gain 100 mana and all) but wouldn't it take a TON of HP boosting to get her to a viable level as a ganker?


----------



## hollowtek

Honestly I don't think shed be good at ganking. But I cann tell u this. She is damn good at baiting. One could say that she's a master baiter







.


----------



## Psyren

Sooo that patch is out, and no Caitlyn buffs *sigh*

Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## smorgan

Interested to see how this turns out









Im kinda stoked to see how Ryze is now - he got a couple of nerfs but it could actually be good for him balance wise.


----------



## hollowtek

the new ryze is a killer lol. just get all CD and mana items and man that guy is just a rapist. he's got all the tools... a stun, a shot that goes all over the place, and his q is the money shot baby.


----------



## homer98

Imo Ryze just got nerfed a bit. His abilities scaled better and his cooldowns were even less. So if you think he is good now, he was a monster before this patch.

Anywho, my username is: HomeDizzle
North America Server, add me if you want to play sometime, lvl 30.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

I think that the new ryze is great early game, when his long range spells are just OP beyond belief, but late game he is near worthless, whereas he used to be the guy to kill first, now he really only has one cc and some damage being that his ult got such a bad damage nerf


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

If anyone wants to play tonight with a noob I am down. Still learning have a few custom matches played but less than 10 actual games. If anyone doesn't mind explaining things here and there hit me up IGN = SuperToejam.


----------



## r34p3rex

Well, the sellout to Tencent is starting to take effect now. HUGE reduction in IP gain.. pretty soon we'll see heroes for 12600 IP like they have on the SEA server. You had a nice run Riot games.. waiting for DotA 2 now


----------



## kmouze

OCN NAME- kmouze
LoL IGN- xwinter
love the game lols NA SERVER


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Well, the sellout to Tencent is starting to take effect now. HUGE reduction in IP gain.. pretty soon we'll see heroes for 12600 IP like they have on the SEA server. You had a nice run Riot games.. waiting for DotA 2 now










It's most likely an error, there should be a hotfix soon.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;12430103*
> Well, the sellout to Tencent is starting to take effect now. HUGE reduction in IP gain.. pretty soon we'll see heroes for 12600 IP like they have on the SEA server. You had a nice run Riot games.. waiting for DotA 2 now


Actually, IP gains are a ton higher. Like a ton higher. They are also giving out a 10 game win ip boost for free for the glitch that reduced the ip values so much.


----------



## Heavensent

I Play lol Name is TheElysianFields on NA server. My main champ is Maokai and is my only champ if im lucky in ranked or quick enough on the draw ;p


----------



## man03999

IGN is Deathlamp and currently level 19. I play Shen and Yi







feel free to add me!


----------



## Plex

Hey sure, I'll join.

LoL name is: Kedei.

I'm an active tester. I spend a great deal of time playing with the developers (Shurelia and co.) on the test realms. I've actually come to be pretty tight with a handful of the Riot guys. They are pretty awesome. Always fun to talk to in Vent, too.


----------



## bigal1542

List Updated

Good to see a nice crowd here


----------



## Mrbigg

Name: Gnuck
Only lvl 5







but I usually play with Sivir


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mrbigg*


Name: Gnuck
Only lvl 5







but I usually play with Sivir


We all gotta start somewhere, right?

You're added!


----------



## Psycho666

so....i'm still the only european player here?
i feel pretty special now







(and lonely







)


----------



## Zcypot

Yo I play on US servers and my in game name is Zcypot. I have played a lot on shen recently.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


so....i'm still the only european player here?
i feel pretty special now







(and lonely







)


Looks like youre a loner







get one of the many european guys on here to start playing. I would if my ping would ever get below 1000 ms for that server haha


----------



## man03999

Is there a OCN Clan on LoL? If not we should create one. Please Add me: Deathlamp


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999;12489727*
> Is there a OCN Clan on LoL? If not we should create one. Please Add me: Deathlamp


Added, and accepted your request as well.

What advantages would we have in making a clan compared to what we have now?


----------



## Chungster

There's no formal clan implementation for the game.


----------



## man03999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Added, and accepted your request as well.

What advantages would we have in making a clan compared to what we have now?


Well having a clan will make us more active, we can have clan matches as well as a Ventrilo or Teamspeak sever. (Unless we can use OCN vent) I don't know If League of Legends have a built-in clan system but we can all put a tag in our chat status as a clan tag so that way we can recognize people from OCN instead of trying to remember 25 different usernames.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


There's no formal clan implementation for the game.


League of Legends official forum does have a section for clan recruitment so there is probably some way to make the clan system work in the game.


----------



## Nhb93

The Clan Section just means people that all play 3 and 5 man together.


----------



## Chungster

They've been promising clan support in the game for over a year. It's one of the things people constantly complain about. The others being graphical update, magma chamber, and replays. There's more but those are the main ones.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


They've been promising clan support in the game for over a year. It's one of the things people constantly complain about. The others being graphical update, magma chamber, and replays. There's more but those are the main ones.


I have a feeling that they are probably going to implement this when they release their Season 2 client :/


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999;12494995*
> Well having a clan will make us more active, we can have clan matches as well as a Ventrilo or Teamspeak sever. (Unless we can use OCN vent) I don't know If League of Legends have a built-in clan system but we can all put a tag in our chat status as a clan tag so that way we can recognize people from OCN instead of trying to remember 25 different usernames.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> League of Legends official forum does have a section for clan recruitment so there is probably some way to make the clan system work in the game.


There is no real use in game for clans, outside of premakes. I just have a new tab on my friends list called OCN and put everyone from OCN under it. That way I know if people are from OCN or just from other games I've played.

As for vent, vent has a lot of trouble being that the quality has dropped a ton. What a lot of people are using now is Dolby Axon. You don't really use the surround aspect for LoL, but the quality is awesome and it is free. It is a lot like skype without the video, and extremely lightweight.


----------



## man03999

Been playing with the double xp boost







hopefully i can get to level 30 soon.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

wr3ckin.cr3w I believe is mine. I'm level 30 and a beast with Ashe...trying to master Kat now


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;12507749*
> wr3ckin.cr3w I believe is mine. I'm level 30 and a beast with Ashe...trying to master Kat now


Youre updated, sorry it took so long.

A good kat can carry a team filled with feeders. I've seen it done and its amazing.


----------



## Juicifer

IGN: Digital Anthrax
Smurf: Role Play
NA server

main champs, shen, Amumu, cho, TF, Vlad. Good with all tanks really.
Could play dece with any champs, solo Q sucks, elo makes me sad.


----------



## minivancan

We got a club for this!!!!


----------



## Hawkman

just lost 12-1-7 as cho


----------



## Djghost454

NA Server. UnnamedBeast

Mainly play Mundo or Trynd. Been having a really bad streak lately for some reason though







Need to fix this soon.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djghost454;12526918*
> NA Server. UnnamedBeast
> 
> Mainly play Mundo or Trynd. Been having a really bad streak lately for some reason though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to fix this soon.


I'd just like to get to a .500 win percentage. I'm like 226 and 258 or something. It's terrible. Just played with a DPS Ez.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated! I'm still impressed about the sheer number of people on here that play. When I made the club, I expected 10-15 tops. Can't complain.

And for everyone complaining about games lately lets get some premades set up. I have been playing a lot of 5s with my friends, but in the future I will try to play with you guys more









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I'd just like to get to a .500 win percentage. I'm like 226 and 258 or something. It's terrible. Just played with a DPS Ez.


Ez can really only be played dps, and if done right he is unstoppable. I'm only so so with him and most of my matches 5:1 K: D with tons of assists. He isn't my main either







lol


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Ez can really only be played dps, and if done right he is unstoppable. I'm only so so with him and most of my matches 5:1 K: D with tons of assists. He isn't my main either







lol


Ez should be played AP, not DPS. First time I've ever seen a DPS one.


----------



## minivancan

IGN: IHazSwordz

US servers. and add me I just started but I have some knowledge of playing just need to get use to who is who characters wise


----------



## DotHacker666

didnt know this was a clud 

well ap malphite is to fun, someones got to try it lol.

IGN: Santana andAhalf


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotHacker666;12539286*
> didnt know this was a clud
> 
> well ap malphite is to fun, someones got to try it lol.
> 
> IGN: Santana andAhalf


Super OP Ult FTW?


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. I'm going to run through it and add everyone today sometime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12534058*
> Ez should be played AP, not DPS. First time I've ever seen a DPS one.


How many wins do you have/what's your ELO? In the higher win/ELO matches you only see ad Ez. His ap scaling is pretty hideous and mana intensive. His ad is low in mana and outrageous for damage (constant damage too).

To show this take a look at the top guides on mobafire and leaguecraft:

Top Rated on Mobafire

Top rated on LeagueCraft. This is only the first rated and he gives a heavy bias to AD, because it is an in depth he gives the AP builds even though he doesnt recommend it.

In both cases multiple of the top guides are ad, and if I see an ez say ap I can usually expect a loss. If you've never tried it, go with an AD ez. So much fun







Now I do have like 350ish wins and play with people over 1000 most of the time, so it may be different.


----------



## Nhb93

I would imagine my ELO isn't actually all that high, because I'm under .500 win percentage. So many times I get one bad player that costs my team a game.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12543896*
> I would imagine my ELO isn't actually all that high, because I'm under .500 win percentage. So many times I get one bad player that costs my team a game.


Are you level 30? When you're level 30 you can play ranked. That's when you get an ELO ranking. Try some ad ez for me







He's a little squishy but his damage output is outrageous.


----------



## bigal1542

Yep, a double post:

I tried to add everyone, but some just didn't work. Here are the ones that didn't work for me (will you please check your IGN to make sure its right, or let me know if you are on the European server):
URGOD
wr3ckin.cr3w

I think there were a few more, but I can't remember. If you didn't get a buddy request from me, send one to me to see if that works.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12543929*
> Are you level 30? When you're level 30 you can play ranked. That's when you get an ELO ranking. Try some ad ez for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a little squishy but his damage output is outrageous.


I've been 30 for a while, and I think my ELO is in the low-900's. I swear, matchmaking hates me. I'm 8-17 in ranked.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12544085*
> I've been 30 for a while, and I think my ELO is in the low-900's. I swear, matchmaking hates me. I'm 8-17 in ranked.


Got ya thats why







I'm around 1170 but 60-51 or so. I used to play a lot of them with my friends that were in the 900 range and it sucked. I got 8 elo for a win and 16 for a loss...


----------



## jbrown

In on this,

jbrown7815
N. American


----------



## mixxwell

I wish I was good or average at this game. I don't know but I'm just plain bad at it. I still have fun though


----------



## jdog4288

Phoenix Aria in game name
US server i think and am pretty sure about that. lol


----------



## cbr600

Name is tiddyboy I am 30 but have not played ranked yet. I am 50/50 in normal at about 300 and 300 but I play with some friends that are not the best







. Anyways I play rammus and yes he is almost always banned in ranked but also play nunu and kennen alot. feel free to ad me.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I just picked up irelia....AMAZING melee dps for me, another one of those champs (like malz) whose playstyle just totally clicks for me.... definitely adding her to my list of mains


----------



## man03999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


List updated! I'm still impressed about the sheer number of people on here that play. When I made the club, I expected 10-15 tops. Can't complain.

And for everyone complaining about games lately lets get some premades set up. I have been playing a lot of 5s with my friends, but in the future I will try to play with you guys more








l



Never have time to play with me


----------



## Siigari

Siigari reporting in!
Siigari is also my ingame name (NA server)









Just started playing, so I'm only level 11ish. I've been using Tristana a lot running a high AP/AS build going heavy logistics support doing turret takedowns. But also very good in rumbles.


----------



## lhowatt

Lhowatt

Started yesterday and in my 3rd game i went 27/3 with mordekaiser









Playing nasus now and having a lot of fun.


----------



## alexanat

You guys can add me in game.

I'm Naaate and I'm on US. I'd like to play a few games some time, I'm pretty new (only level 11)


----------



## zhevra

Paradox101, NA Server


----------



## Hawkman

Jarvan IV ult + nunu ult + fiddle ult + amumu ult =OP


----------



## bigal1542

List updated, and everyone added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *man03999*


Never have time to play with me










I actually just logged on and doing solo







I saw you leave right as I was about to ask if you wanted to play. No lie.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawkman*


Jarvan IV ult + nunu ult + fiddle ult + amumu ult =OP


Throw Kennen in there


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


List updated, and everyone added.

I actually just logged on and doing solo







I saw you leave right as I was about to ask if you wanted to play. No lie.

Throw Kennen in there










I'd rather have a Vlad drop his first







.


----------



## hollowtek

Feel free to add me: hollowtek

I've been declining invitations not knowing they were ocn members lol... My bad! As long as your name is on the members list, I'll know you're from ocn!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Lolname: GekzOverlord
Level: Currently 5
Skill level: Useless
Location: EU

i dont know why but im currently getting slightly addicted to this game


----------



## Psycho666

OMG another EU player!
i'm gonna add you tomorrow when i wake up!








lol


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;12590242*
> OMG another EU player!
> i'm gonna add you tomorrow when i wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Lolz thanks xD.. just had a game with my bro and my mate... the game is definetly alot better with people you know.. now just to get them on teamspeak and gameplay will be alot smoother! xD

Had to be done!...


----------



## Psycho666

you've been added


----------



## tryagainplss

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH Can I join? I play LoL-PH on Garena


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;12594988*
> you've been added


Accepted xD.. Will see yah there


----------



## Hawkman

can't seem to break my defeat record. Keep getting matched up with bad teams, or against really stacked teams. Just lost as 9/2/11


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman;12618461*
> can't seem to break my defeat record. Keep getting matched up with bad teams, or against really stacked teams. Just lost as 9/2/11


i was having a defeat problem until i started doing 3 v 3s with my lil bro and my m8, playing lol with team speak and with the people you know definetly helps.


----------



## Alfwich

I play on the USA servers; User name: Alfwich


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. Looking awesome


----------



## lhowatt

Had to leave two games because real life was calling me.

Riot games wont let me play again till tomorrow lol.


----------



## CyberWolf575

IGN: xCyberWolfx lvl 30. Been playing for awhile, play on NA. Add me


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhowatt;12622494*
> Had to leave two games because real life was calling me.
> 
> Riot games wont let me play again till tomorrow lol.


Those ones blow...

List updated


----------



## bigal1542

Oh, and I played my first few games as AP sion today... so much fun... lol


----------



## Hawkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12625171*
> Oh, and I played my first few games as AP sion today... so much fun... lol


lol, stun + boom = dead squishy


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman;12625244*
> lol, stun + boom = dead squishy


I got so fed by the end that I could actually kill their lux with just the stun haha


----------



## Neokolzia

Was never a big LoL or Dota player but did a bit... go go Cho'Gath!!

I made a macro with my G15 so when I press the ultimate it screamed in Chat
"GET IN MY BELLY!!"

=D

Was actually impressed eyefinity worked on LoL, you obviously couldn't see any further then your Fog of War still but still could see more then most people.


----------



## tryagainplss

Yay!! Thanks for adding a list for Philippine players. xD


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;12627267*
> Yay!! Thanks for adding a list for Philippine players. xD


No problem at all







Now get some of your Filipino buddies on here too haha


----------



## Saken

Ive been playing about 2 months now.Im pretty decent. Level 25. Im on everyday so if anyone wants to play. user name : Saik3n


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saken;12638424*
> Ive been playing about 2 months now.Im pretty decent. Level 25. Im on everyday so if anyone wants to play. user name : Saik3n


What server are you on? I see your location is Japan, so it could be a few.


----------



## r34p3rex

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board...d.php?t=564132

I got quite the laugh out of this thread..


----------



## un1b4ll

okay count me in, "radamus"


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board...d.php?t=564132

I got quite the laugh out of this thread..


I'm laughing harder than I should be. Thanks lack of sleep.


----------



## Psycho666

lol that LoL thread is awesome


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. Stuck in the stupid queue









number 486 with a 40 minute time estimate... guess I will actually have do homework...


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, 40 minute queue







How common are wait queues? I started playing around 2-3 weeks ago with two buddies of mine and this is the first queue I've seen.

League is definitely one of the best PC games I've ever played, plus side is it's free too which is absolutely awesome. I want the nurse skin for Akali, though


----------



## Plex

What? There are queues now?!


----------



## ShaneS429

Oooo looks like the Co-op mode is finally open.

As for queues, I've only seen it once on a patch day. The implemented this to allow users to trickle in as opposed to thousands of people sitting at the launcher hitting F5 as Blitzcrank mocked us and told us the server was busy.


----------



## Stradigos441

Dude! I love this game! I've played since the start. Add me. In game name is Stradigos.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, the queues didn't last too long. Co-OP is fun, especially for people who recently started playing like me.


----------



## man03999

new patch!


----------



## Psyren

Caitlyn buff :3. That tiny buff will really go a long way to improving her DPS ability in the late-game.

Sona remake... Oh god, she's gonna be OP again. Thanks Riot >.<

The changes to shared XP... Mmm i wonder how that's gonna play out... 1v2 laners won't have that much of an experience gap anymore. Me thinks this is some sort of indirect nerf to jungling, and you know how much Riot loves jungling









Great patch overall me thinks. The QQ from all the Tanky-DPS players makes me smile


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

Yep, I really like this patch. Looks awesome for everything. I love the banshee change too







im a caster player and always hate those


----------



## GekzOverlord

anyone got any tips, tools, links macro combos etc on how to improve gameplay... one thing i dislike is having to run through buying items instead of setting your own "recommended" items (thats one feature they need to add in my oppinion, Customised Rec items)

atm im just playing as nunu and attempting to get alot of AP my list is so far is
Mejais Soulstealer
Rabadons Deathcap
ryals crystal scepter
abyssal scepter

havent gone beyond that so far... this build is erm... intresting later on in game assuming u can get the last kill on everything...


----------



## andyroo89

^^ geek I have been playing nunu since level 1 (now level 30) I build him as ap/tank.

I usually do

mejais
banshees veil
thornmail
force a nature
mercury treads / ninja tabi / sorc shoes
Rylias (to stack on nunu's ice blast) or rod of ages if I need the HP/mana.

As for your recommend item suggestion. There is a program that does just that here: http://thelolfansite.verticalorbit.com/fan-creations/downloads/lol-item-changer

I started using this recently and love it.

Also ingame name Andyadd US


----------



## Mr.Zergling

I've been playing kass since beta, and I think this is the first nerf hes had in a long time


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

NA server, PinballBlizzard


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


anyone got any tips, tools, links macro combos etc on how to improve gameplay... one thing i dislike is having to run through buying items instead of setting your own "recommended" items (thats one feature they need to add in my oppinion, Customised Rec items)

atm im just playing as nunu and attempting to get alot of AP my list is so far is
Mejais Soulstealer
Rabadons Deathcap
ryals crystal scepter
abyssal scepter

havent gone beyond that so far... this build is erm... intresting later on in game assuming u can get the last kill on everything...


One big recommendation I make, you may or may not want to heed it, but it is seen from the people in higher ELO and pretty consistent up there. Don't spend the money on any snowballing items like mejas... It is only good if youre really facerolling the other team (very rare). One champion I always get it on is karthus (my main), just because I can get 20 stacks before I am level 10 in most cases. But that is karthus. If you play an extremely mean nunu, and can usually start out 6-0 or so then go for it.

If you want some more of the in-depth basics of the game (where I learned a ton even after level 30) is from the leaguetopten youtube channel. They have guides for carries and tanks so far which are extremely useful. Some other good ones in there too.


----------



## tryagainplss

****... I am so goddamn tired of weak-willed players. Just because we got aced they all go "Oh no, there's no chance of winning anymore let's surrender" then they just go AFK til the rest of the match, since Garena impletented a _banned for a day if you leave_ system.

About 80% of my loses are because either a teammate/got disconnected or what I stated above


----------



## andyroo89

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *bigal1542*   List updated.

One big recommendation I make, you may or may not want to heed it, but it is seen from the people in higher ELO and pretty consistent up there. Don't spend the money on any snowballing items like mejas... * It is only good if youre really facerolling the other team (very rare). One champion I always get it on is karthus (my main), just because I can get 20 stacks before I am level 10 in most cases. But that is karthus. If you play an extremely mean nunu, and can usually start out 6-0 or so then go for it.*

If you want some more of the in-depth basics of the game (where I learned a ton even after level 30) is from the leaguetopten youtube channel. They have guides for carries and tanks so far which are extremely useful. Some other good ones in there too.  
I play a mean nunu. Nunu is such a assist whore. If you play nunu smart and right you can keep your 20 stacks guaranteed well atleast I can. I'm not saying that I never die with 20 stacks but its really easy to get them back if you have played nunu for as long as I have. Also here is last nights scores. This is only scores I have of nunu recently since I have been playing swain and teemo ALOT.

Since that whole fiasco riot had with their servers and gave everyone IP boost I made alot of IP and was able to buy jungling runes for nunu. <3 jungling nunu I get alot more gold at level 6 and get my items earlier in game.

Here is sample video. I was trying out new LoL tool I found recently.

  
 You Tube  



 

Not gonna lie alot of my scores are similiar to this. then again I rather have less kills so my carries on my team can get fed.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;12751668*
> ****... I am so goddamn tired of weak-willed players. Just because we got aced they all go "Oh no, there's no chance of winning anymore let's surrender" then they just go AFK til the rest of the match, since Garena impletented a _banned for a day if you leave_ system.
> 
> About 80% of my loses are because either a teammate/got disconnected or what I stated above


That's nothing.

The last 15 games i played in solo queue i LOST due to ******ed team mates, and ppl who can't carry for ****. *sigh*

So you know what solved that problem. Played a premade with some guys here and won :/

I finish up at work in 4 hours, so i'll be on to play at about 23:00 GMT+2 if you're interested.

IGN: ScarletEdge (US Server)


----------



## tryagainplss

Nah.. I play on PH via garena. Garena made Riot block all south east asian IP addresses


----------



## GekzOverlord

Doh!.. need more EU players... where u all hiding lolz?
@ andyroo89 - i agree nunu is definetly an assist whore (thats the way i was playing him originaly)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;12756335*
> Doh!.. need more EU players... where u all hiding lolz?
> @ andyroo89 - i agree nunu is definetly an assist whore (thats the way i was playing him originaly)


IDK if you saw it but I answered your questions on reply #187 (page 19)


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;12757867*
> IDK if you saw it but I answered your questions on reply #187 (page 19)


yup (didnt i rep you?)
i tried your build and did preety decent, not as good as i wanted but everything flowed well for me xD

anyways, thanks once again xD


----------



## andyroo89

Yeah I mean you do a build that works for you. I was just showing my build to have you use as a reference.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I play a mean nunu. Nunu is such a assist whore. If you play nunu smart and right you can keep your 20 stacks guaranteed well atleast I can. I'm not saying that I never die with 20 stacks but its really easy to get them back if you have played nunu for as long as I have. Also here is last nights scores. This is only scores I have of nunu recently since I have been playing swain and teemo ALOT.

Since that whole fiasco riot had with their servers and gave everyone IP boost I made alot of IP and was able to buy jungling runes for nunu. <3 jungling nunu I get alot more gold at level 6 and get my items earlier in game.

Here is sample video. I was trying out new LoL tool I found recently.

Not gonna lie alot of my scores are similiar to this. then again I rather have less kills so my carries on my team can get fed.


Solid enough. That's is pretty good for the nunu's in a general game (mine are always bad...) lolThen I'd stick with mejas


----------



## zelbec

Lol all day erry day
ingame name______________> zelbec


----------



## rsammas

been playing LoL on and off for the past year
LoL name and OC.net username is the same: rsammas
(its the same for practicly everything I do for that matter, if you see someone with that username, its probably me and don't be scared to say "HI!")


----------



## Chungster

Feel free to join my mumble server 76.74.238.52 port 2037.


----------



## tryagainplss

It's 9 in the morning here. And last night, after playing a lot of LoL, I discovered 2 very important things ( which I did not believe to be true before ). One, was Udyr has no potential on a lane (cost me a game). And two, Tryndamere is pretty effin useless when against _good_ players. I mean when a team fight comes, just ignore him, kill all the squishies, put up a silence then boom he's gone. Unlike olaf where you can just ignore everyone else and go directly to their squishies.

IMO, Olaf or Xin Zhao can carry a game far far better than tryndamere.


----------



## r34p3rex

Anyone try Nocturne yet? He is BEASTLY xD I've dominated every game I played with him so far


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;12806950*
> Anyone try Nocturne yet? He is BEASTLY xD I've dominated every game I played with him so far


I haven't personally but seen my team mate use him effectively.. Nocturne is just freaking nuts!... can be fast as hell and powerful!.. when I first saw him I was like.. Squishy!... but nah.. I was totally wrong lolz


----------



## r34p3rex

Wooo just got my first pentakill <3 Ended the game as 16-3 nocturne


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*


It's 9 in the morning here. And last night, after playing a lot of LoL, I discovered 2 very important things ( which I did not believe to be true before ). One, was Udyr has no potential on a lane (cost me a game). And two, Tryndamere is pretty effin useless when against _good_ players. I mean when a team fight comes, just ignore him, kill all the squishies, put up a silence then boom he's gone. Unlike olaf where you can just ignore everyone else and go directly to their squishies.

IMO, Olaf or Xin Zhao can carry a game far far better than tryndamere.


Tryndamere is worthless, I'm sick of people on my team picking him in a ranked match. 1 stun/slow and he's basically toast, usually ends up feeding the whole game. Udyr I could never get the hang of, however I like olaf as a jungler, won a lot of ranked playing him and jungling.


----------



## ascaii

my brother got me started on LoL today...

ascaii - ascaii, Europe


----------



## alexanat

I've tried out Lux today as she is a free champion (first time I've played this week) and I have got to say, I really like her. She has a lot of utility and I may spend some points to make her a main. I usually main with Teemo.


----------



## puffsNasco

add me ign Meloku


----------



## Cindex

I just got into this game not that long ago. Love it







Hated DoTa though....

My in game name is Cindexxx.

Malzahar ftw!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

E-Peen suggested this game to somebody on the forums here not too long ago. I decided to look into it because it's free to play. What kind of game is this exactly? A regular MMORPG?


----------



## Olives

my LOL name is oliveboy and i play on the NA server.


----------



## W_Tillmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12879734*
> E-Peen suggested this game to somebody on the forums here not too long ago. I decided to look into it because it's free to play. What kind of game is this exactly? A regular MMORPG?


Nope, its a DoTA like game with minion waves and tower defense


----------



## Maian

NA Server - Maian


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12879734*
> E-Peen suggested this game to somebody on the forums here not too long ago. I decided to look into it because it's free to play. What kind of game is this exactly? A regular MMORPG?


It's a 5v5, or 3v3, online battle arena, what they call the new MOBA genre, multiplayer online battle arena. You control a champion who has 4 skills that you level up as your kill minions and other champions. M You purchase items at your base to increase your champion's abilities. On the main map, there are 3 "lanes" with "jungle" separating them. Minions spawn down each lane on their own.

Each lane has 2 towers in the lane, and one in the base guarding the inhibitor. When the inhibitor tower goes down, then the inhibitor can be targeted. Once the inhibitor goes down, super minions will spawn in that wave. These minions are significantly stronger than regular minions. Once a team pushes into the other base, they can start to kill the Nexus towers. The nexus is the final objective of the game. Once it is destroyed, that team loses.

That's actually a really nice description of the game. OP maybe?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;12784345*
> It's 9 in the morning here. And last night, after playing a lot of LoL, I discovered 2 very important things ( which I did not believe to be true before ). One, was Udyr has no potential on a lane (cost me a game). And two, Tryndamere is pretty effin useless when against _good_ players. I mean when a team fight comes, just ignore him, kill all the squishies, put up a silence then boom he's gone. Unlike olaf where you can just ignore everyone else and go directly to their squishies.
> 
> IMO, Olaf or Xin Zhao can carry a game far far better than tryndamere.


Why the silence, if you don't mind me asking? His ultimate can be cast whenever he wants if it's not on cooldown. And any Tryndamere (worth more than this text) will have some sort of lifesteal so he doesn't rely solely on his Bloodlust stacks.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W_Tillmans;12879799*
> Nope, its a DoTA like game with minion waves and tower defense


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12879884*
> It's a 5v5, or 3v3, online battle arena, what they call the new MOBA genre, multiplayer online battle arena. You control a champion who has 4 skills that you level up as your kill minions and other champions. M You purchase items at your base to increase your champion's abilities. On the main map, there are 3 "lanes" with "jungle" separating them. Minions spawn down each lane on their own.
> 
> Each lane has 2 towers in the lane, and one in the base guarding the inhibitor. When the inhibitor tower goes down, then the inhibitor can be targeted. Once the inhibitor goes down, super minions will spawn in that wave. These minions are significantly stronger than regular minions. Once a team pushes into the other base, they can start to kill the Nexus towers. The nexus is the final objective of the game. Once it is destroyed, that team loses.
> 
> That's actually a really nice description of the game. OP maybe?


Thanks for the explanation, but I don't think I get it. Are there games that are similar to this? If not, don't worry, I might just have to download it and find out the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Thanks for the explanation, but I don't think I get it. Are there games that are similar to this? If not, don't worry, I might just have to download it and find out the old-fashioned way.










It's all based of the DotA game from War 3. Heroes of Newarth is another DotA clone.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12879967*
> Thanks for the explanation, but I don't think I get it. Are there games that are similar to this? If not, don't worry, I might just have to download it and find out the old-fashioned way.


Just watch a video really. Any of the RiotGamesInc channel Champion Spotlights. Or just watch a shoutcast.

Here's a shoutcast I just found.
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyuOvZD3MwQ&feature=channel_video_title]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyuOvZD3MwQ&feature=channel_video_title"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyuOvZD3MwQ&feature=channel_video_title[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maian*


Why the silence, if you don't mind me asking? His ultimate can be cast whenever he wants if it's not on cooldown. And any Tryndamere (worth more than this text) will have some sort of lifesteal so he doesn't rely solely on his Bloodlust stacks.


Still not enough, trynd needs a lot of items to be any good, lifesteal is only good if you can get near a target, his ult is only 5secs now instead of 6. He is super squishy and can be burst down quite easily by a number of champs. He's not really a viable melee carry anymore, there are much tougher melee dps's out there that are better.


----------



## ColdRush

NA, ColdRush


----------



## Psyren

Tryndamere is only good in pubs. I can imagine that he's easy taken care of in High-Level Ranked :/

Something a little off-topic, i wonder when they plan on rebuffing Miss Fortune again :/


----------



## Plex

I love seeing Tryn in ranked. As long as he's on the other team







.

He's too squishy. That's after he gets his ult. Before level 6, you might as well hump your tower.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. Sorry I was gone for so long. Spring Break and was out of the country with no interwebs for a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12879884*
> It's a 5v5, or 3v3, online battle arena, what they call the new MOBA genre, multiplayer online battle arena. You control a champion who has 4 skills that you level up as your kill minions and other champions. M You purchase items at your base to increase your champion's abilities. On the main map, there are 3 "lanes" with "jungle" separating them. Minions spawn down each lane on their own.
> 
> Each lane has 2 towers in the lane, and one in the base guarding the inhibitor. When the inhibitor tower goes down, then the inhibitor can be targeted. Once the inhibitor goes down, super minions will spawn in that wave. These minions are significantly stronger than regular minions. Once a team pushes into the other base, they can start to kill the Nexus towers. The nexus is the final objective of the game. Once it is destroyed, that team loses.
> 
> That's actually a really nice description of the game. OP maybe?


Put it in the OP, did a few grammar and other changes. Still look good?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12896459*
> List updated. Sorry I was gone for so long. Spring Break and was out of the country with no interwebs for a week.
> 
> Put it in the OP, did a few grammar and other changes. Still look good?


Yeah, I was just typing that up fast when I did it the first time. I appreciate grammar changes, and I knew when I posted it that it was a little rough around the edges. Hopefully that'll give the uninitiated a feeling of what the game is.


----------



## Plex

Looking forward to a patch tonight! Lee Sin champ spotlight today at some point, too.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Looking forward to a patch tonight! Lee Sin champ spotlight today at some point, too.


Well... April Fool's is approaching... If you were around for the last one then you can't trust RIOT at all around this time of year









Check this out:
http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board...d.php?t=606274


----------



## puffsNasco

omg i'm so mad i brought renkedon or w.e and all i do with him is feed...

should of brought op nocturne


----------



## bowmanvmi

I think Jargan is more OP then any of the new guys.

Also, I'm in on the Club. NA servers -- gibbypoo (main) and Chattanooga (smurf)


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12902390*
> omg i'm so mad i brought renkedon or w.e and all i do with him is feed...
> 
> should of brought op nocturne


Maybe you should learn to play, or do some research before QQing...

Or maybe Renekton doesn't suit your playstyle. Doesn't suddenly make him UP.

Anyway.. Can't wait for patch and MOAR Cait buffs









BOO! for Derpmancia buff...


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12902390*
> omg i'm so mad i brought renkedon or w.e and all i do with him is feed...
> 
> should of brought op nocturne


You're doing it wrong then. what's your build? I win over 80% of the games I use Renekton in.. it's my safety character in case I ever go on a lose streak.

This is my build:

1) Start with Doran's shield
2) Ionian boots (CDR)
3) Brutalizer
4) BF Sword -> Black cleaver (very strong on rene since his W skill will instantly drop 2 or 3 -15 armor debuffs)
5) Youmuu's ghostblade

At this point, you need to decide if you're going to go damage or tank

A) No tank on your team, build force of nature (works well with your ult) and thornmail (when you ult, your character is much larger so people always accidentally click on you)

B) Have a decent tank on your team? build bloodthirster and frozen mallet.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;12907937*
> You're doing it wrong then. what's your build? I win over 80% of the games I use Renekton in.. it's my safety character in case I ever go on a lose streak.
> 
> This is my build:
> 
> 1) Start with Doran's shield
> 2) Ionian boots (CDR)
> 3) Brutalizer
> 4) BF Sword -> Black cleaver (very strong on rene since his W skill will instantly drop 2 or 3 -15 armor debuffs)
> 5) Youmuu's ghostblade
> 
> At this point, you need to decide if you're going to go damage or tank
> 
> A) No tank on your team, build force of nature (works well with your ult) and thornmail (when you ult, your character is much larger so people always accidentally click on you)
> 
> B) Have a decent tank on your team? build bloodthirster and frozen mallet.


Not a bad build but I'd suggest swapping out that Black Cleaver for Trinity force.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;12907937*
> You're doing it wrong then. what's your build? I win over 80% of the games I use Renekton in.. it's my safety character in case I ever go on a lose streak.
> 
> This is my build:
> 
> 1) Start with Doran's shield
> 2) Ionian boots (CDR)
> 3) Brutalizer
> 4) BF Sword -> Black cleaver (very strong on rene since his W skill will instantly drop 2 or 3 -15 armor debuffs)
> 5) Youmuu's ghostblade
> 
> At this point, you need to decide if you're going to go damage or tank
> 
> A) No tank on your team, build force of nature (works well with your ult) and thornmail (when you ult, your character is much larger so people always accidentally click on you)
> 
> B) Have a decent tank on your team? build bloodthirster and frozen mallet.


I might have to go buy him now. I don't have a tanky-DPS champ like Renekton or Nasus in my bag of tricks. Ashe is squishy as hell.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12908127*
> I might have to go buy him now. I don't have a tanky-DPS champ like Renekton or Nasus in my bag of tricks. Ashe is squishy as hell.


He's very fun







Good survivability too with his Q spell and ult

EDIT: My last 10 games:










2.5 k/d ratio!! yeaaaaa


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

Anyone see the champion spotlight? We got trolled... lol


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


He's very fun







Good survivability too with his Q spell and ult

EDIT: My last 10 games:










2.5 k/d ratio!! yeaaaaa










I need to get into a higher ELO. So many times my teams are terrible, and I lose because someone playing a great champion can't play them right.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I need to get into a higher ELO. So many times my teams are terrible, and I lose because someone playing a great champion can't play them right.


ELO only comes into play for ranked I believe







All those games are normal, so his ELO has nothing to do with it. hes just pro


----------



## r34p3rex

URGH lost 3 games in a row no thanks to idiots..

1) 0-6 Swain mid by the 10 min mark, fed ezreal = gg

2) 2-12 master yi with a SOUL STEALER and a sona that had 3 tears of goddesses

3) Entire team attacks the only two tanks on the other team, leaving the other 3 squishies alone.. i ended the game at 25-6 and we didn't win -_-


----------



## Chungster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


ELO only comes into play for ranked I believe







All those games are normal, so his ELO has nothing to do with it. hes just pro










You have an ELO for normal games. It's just hidden so people don't get as hung up about their rating. Matchmaking uses that rating to get players at the same level to play with each other.


----------



## Nihsnek

Add me to the list, I am playing again.

IGN: Nihsnek

I've played DoTA since it was released and LoL for a year or so (I know concepts of timing, etc.). I'm level 25ish, but I can play with any levels. Hit me up for a game.


----------



## Ryphon

IGN Ryphon on the US Server. I've got nearly 700, and I usually play with a 3-4 man.


----------



## thisispatrick

I really hate the whole elo thing. I'm definitely not a bad player and I can't believe the amount of derka I had to go through to just get to ~1500. Even now I still see tons of derka everywhere. I should play more ranked games so I can get to at least the 1800~2000 bracket. D: The amount of trolling is ridiculous as well in this game...


----------



## ignite

Just started to play last week! Fun so far. Haven't played DOTA in a long while.

IGN: Havohk


----------



## Stealth2o

IGN - Stealth 2o
I just recently started playing, but i got most of the basics down.


----------



## thisispatrick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anz8QAVnrU8


----------



## Warfield

Just started about two days ago. Never played DotA. So far I'm loving it. Haven't had this much fun with a game in awhile.

If anyone is up for teach a noob, add me as Northern1 on NA :]

On another note, I started with Ashe. Any suggestions of whether this is a decent champion to start with?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfield*


Just started about two days ago. Never played DotA. So far I'm loving it. Haven't had this much fun with a game in awhile.

If anyone is up for teach a noob, add me as Northern1 :]

On another note, I started with Ashe. Any suggestions of whether this is a decent champion to start with?


She's ok but her ultimate takes skill. (Unless you just use it for short-midrange.) I'd say use someone easier.


----------



## gtsteviiee

I just uninstalled mine 5minutes ago.


----------



## JonC04

IGN: JonC04
Server: NA

And 20 smurfs, but I won't name them. =)


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


She's ok but her ultimate takes skill. (Unless you just use it for short-midrange.) I'd say use someone easier.


Just tried her today. No idea why so many use her.

Gotta say though, Mordekaiser is really fun for me. And he's a beast.


----------



## Warfield

Trying Veigar now, doesn't seem too bad


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Just tried her today. No idea why so many use her.

Gotta say though, Mordekaiser is really fun for me. And he's a beast.


A lot of people use her because she's one of the best ranged carries + she has a lot of utilities: slow, free clairvoyance, stun.


----------



## r34p3rex

Protip: you win games by pushing towers, not farming. I can't believe how many games I just lost because my team wouldn't push and instead farmed all day long. I was 21-6 and we still lost -_-


----------



## Siigari

Sup guys, just wrote a guide for Evelynn.

Got it on Mobafire and League Craft.

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/evelynn-an-exhaustive-ap-hybrid-guide-68500

http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/guide/15187-evelynn-an-exhaustive-ap-hybrid-guide.xhtml


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;12921710*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anz8QAVnrU8


o_o


----------



## bigal1542

List Updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;12912837*
> You have an ELO for normal games. It's just hidden so people don't get as hung up about their rating. Matchmaking uses that rating to get players at the same level to play with each other.


Ugh... I don't know how I get stuck with so many terrible players then when I'm like 351-280... I almost always have a pos K/D other than when my team is so bad I can't even do anything...


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12935418*
> List Updated.
> 
> Ugh... I don't know how I get stuck with so many terrible players then when I'm like 351-280... I almost always have a pos K/D other than when my team is so bad I can't even do anything...


Only way to avoid that is to play with friends.


----------



## Chungster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12935418*
> Ugh... I don't know how I get stuck with so many terrible players then when I'm like 351-280... I almost always have a pos K/D other than when my team is so bad I can't even do anything...


You lose more ELO if you lose a premade with someone on your team with lower ELO than you. If you fall down enough, you should be able to just wreck the enemy team for wins and get back up.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Only way to avoid that is to play with friends.


I play premades and always get the craziest of teams for premades against us. Like for example today, I three of us had 400-500 wins one had 60 and one had 50. The enemy team consisted of three over 1000 wins and 2 over 600... I just get unlucky









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


You lose more ELO if you lose a premade with someone on your team with lower ELO than you. If you fall down enough, you should be able to just wreck the enemy team for wins and get back up.


I usually play with people with a lower ELO I'm guessing


----------



## Olives

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I play premades and always get the craziest of teams for premades against us. Like for example today, I three of us had 400-500 wins one had 60 and one had 50. The enemy team consisted of three over 1000 wins and 2 over 600... I just get unlucky









I usually play with people with a lower ELO I'm guessing


lol gg for you.


----------



## seize

Add me to the club: BeGentlePlz

I think I have over 1000+ normal game wins and stopped playing ranked games when I got to 1400 ELO. I have really bad luck with teams -.- would be easier if I had another good player to queue with.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seize*


Add me to the club: BeGentlePlz

I think I have over 1000+ normal game wins and stopped playing ranked games when I got to 1400 ELO. I have really bad luck with teams -.- would be easier if I had another good player to queue with.


If you play Solo queue you're allowed to queue with 1 other person. Usually my friend carries and I play heavy support or tank for him.


----------



## Psyren

So tomorrow is April 1st.

I wasn't playing LoL this time last year, but i heard about what happend...

So i'm assuming Lee isn't getting released tomorrow or something :/


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12944724*
> So tomorrow is April 1st.
> 
> I wasn't playing LoL this time last year, but i heard about what happend...
> 
> So i'm assuming Lee isn't getting released tomorrow or something :/


Last year actually went over very well. A lot of people were complaining about a real urf not getting released but apparently that's how everyone is. Whatever RIOT does will make most of us happy, even if Lee Sin isn't released right away.


----------



## oWallruso

I'm on LoL pretty much every day for a couple hours. I main Kayle, but play Ashe and Cait when we need AD.

my in-game name is the same as my OCN username: oWallruso


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oWallruso;12947690*
> I'm on LoL pretty much every day for a couple hours. I main Kayle, but play Ashe and Cait when we need AD.
> 
> my in-game name is the same as my OCN username: oWallruso


Welcome to OCN! Look around on the forums and stuff while youre here. You never know what you'll learn!


----------



## Psyren

We really need to rally up and all get together.

Somebody want to create an in-game Chatroom for OCN?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12948279*
> We really need to rally up and all get together.
> 
> Somebody want to create an in-game Chatroom for OCN?


We need to try to arrange some 5-mans for the level 30's in here. It'd be nice to play with a full team of good players and all communicate well.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12949083*
> We need to try to arrange some 5-mans for the level 30's in here. It'd be nice to play with a full team of good players and all communicate well.


I use Dolby Axon for chat with my buddies. Works awesome. So much clearer than ventrillo.

It give you like two weeks of some 3D stuff for free then it becomes a regular audio chat thing.


----------



## thisispatrick

I use Mumble. The current max users is 25. You're all free to join my server but I'm going to need some donations to upgrade it to more. .-.


----------



## Blackhawk4

We could use OCN vent if needed. I got mumble as well (which I personally prefer) so thisispatrick's server would be great if the offer for it is still up.


----------



## Psyren

Tbh Vent is terrible. I'd prefer Skype instead...

But if we are to organize something amongst ourselves, we need to do it outside of this thread. That's for sure :/


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4;12949529*
> We could use OCN vent if needed. I got mumble as well (which I personally prefer) so thisispatrick's server would be great if the offer for it is still up.


The offer is still up but I'm going to need to do a head count first to see how many more slots I need. I don't mind paying for it since its only $5 a month atm (which will increase with more users) but it would help if some people chipped in once in a while.

Whoever is interested just shoot me a PM so I can estimate how many more slots I'm adding.


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

i wonder when athenes coming to pwn us in LoL?


----------



## bigal1542

I don't see why we need to pay for the mumble server. We can just use Dolby Axon, its exactly like skype but without the video (its meant for gaming), and runs much more lightweight


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12949790*
> I don't see why we need to pay for the mumble server. We can just use Dolby Axon, its exactly like skype but without the video (its meant for gaming), and runs much more lightweight


Never said you had to pay.


----------



## oWallruso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12949790*
> I don't see why we need to pay for the mumble server. We can just use Dolby Axon, its exactly like skype but without the video (its meant for gaming), and runs much more lightweight


The only problem with axon is that the basic version limits the numbers of people you can have in one room (max of 5 with basic, max 50 with the paid version). This is perfect for 5s premades, but having just a social chat where everyone can just talk would be more difficult to do since one person (I think) would have to have the upgraded version, though I'm not sure how that works.

I will attest to the clarity and ease-of-use of Axon though. I used Vent for a long time when I played WoW and CSS and this just leaves Vent int he dust.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oWallruso;12949965*
> The only problem with axon is that the basic version limits the numbers of people you can have in one room (max of 5 with basic, max 50 with the paid version). This is perfect for 5s premades, but having just a social chat where everyone can just talk would be more difficult to do since one person (I think) would have to have the upgraded version, though I'm not sure how that works.
> 
> I will attest to the clarity and ease-of-use of Axon though. I used Vent for a long time when I played WoW and CSS and this just leaves Vent int he dust.


I missed that part on the run through of it lol

So I guess it will work for games, but none of the random chat

Also, we could do some 5v5s on here too!


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

add my ign is *oO iNK Oo*


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProdigaliNKGaming;12951066*
> add my ign is *oO iNK Oo*


added


----------



## Chungster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


Feel free to join my mumble server 76.74.238.52 port 2037.


I have a huge limit and I'd be happy to up it if there's need. Working on getting lots of players together to improve their game and become competitive. Or you can just use it as a place to get some nice people to play with.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


I have a huge limit and I'd be happy to up it if there's need. Working on getting lots of players together to improve their game and become competitive. Or you can just use it as a place to get some nice people to play with.


Ok seems like someone else has a server. That's good! What's the current max user limit?


----------



## Chungster

50 person limit right now. Should be enough considering we have less than 100 people in the club right now and not eveyone's gonna be on at the same time.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


50 person limit right now. Should be enough considering we have less than 100 people in the club right now and not eveyone's gonna be on at the same time.


Sounds good, I'll drop in time to time since I'm mainly going to be on my own server.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

I'm on LoL most days spanning anywhere from 1 game to 6 hours (don't judge...I have too much spare time and it's addictive).

My In Game Name: Ramza McBishop

I mostly play tanks in ranked, but my main is Twitch (Again, don't judge....He's beast if built right







)

I play on the NA server


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

i expect loads of add when i get home! oO iNK Oo


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamzaFreak20;12952878*
> I'm on LoL most days spanning anywhere from 1 game to 6 hours (don't judge...I have too much spare time and it's addictive).
> 
> My In Game Name: Ramza McBishop
> 
> I mostly play tanks in ranked, but my main is Twitch (Again, don't judge....He's beast if built right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I play on the NA server


Twitch is one of my favorites. Get 25 armor pen with runes and then ignite and youre way too OP early game. Then just feed and gg. It used to be awesome when his ult was full armor pen. I had a full crit rune page and could drop an entire team in less than a second


----------



## Psyren

Yo guys, anybody up to play a quick Co-op vs. AI with me?


----------



## puffsNasco

seriously how the fk do u main a champion?

this is like dota i just random.................. and change mastery and runes accordingly


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12963386*
> seriously how the fk do u main a champion?
> 
> this is like dota i just random.................. and change mastery and runes accordingly


Some people (Like Myself) are either too lazy/or play the game too casually to bother "mastering" new champs.

That said, you can main champs...


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12963386*
> seriously how the fk do u main a champion?
> 
> this is like dota i just random.................. and change mastery and runes accordingly


Guess that makes you super hardcore and better than everyone else.

Seriously. Even the "pro" players have a "main" champion, or at least one they're known for.


----------



## Psyren

You misquoted me thinks :/


----------



## DotHacker666

anyone seen the new character, he is bad in my opinion. Don't like hm at all.


----------



## Yangtastic

I played a game last night and we had a Lee Sin on our team. Our Lee Sin knew how to use him well. On the other side, their Lee Sin was pretty good too. He kept on finding our Teemo's shrooms.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12964026*
> You misquoted me thinks :/


I did, lol. Thanks.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;12951285*
> I have a huge limit and I'd be happy to up it if there's need. Working on getting lots of players together to improve their game and become competitive. Or you can just use it as a place to get some nice people to play with.


I'm on Chungster's mumble server almost everyday and I would love to see people from OCN gather and play LoL together! We can start a group and practice for ranked games and eventually moving on to tournament or league.

Server Info:
76.74.238.52 port 2037

Feel free to join


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Had to brag on this ranked random 5v5.









Anyone up for a ranked game this weekend?


----------



## Psyren

Dood why cover your win/loss and rating...

You wanna brag about your score, but you're too shy to show that you're in low ELO or what?









EDIT: Just read the chatbox. Teh hell did i just read


----------



## Nekkuh

My mains name is Nekkuuh and my other account name is Korkkiruuvi playing European server add me to the list =)


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12969616*
> Dood why cover your win/loss and rating...
> 
> You wanna brag about your score, but you're too shy to show that you're in low ELO or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just read the chatbox. Teh hell did i just read


lol It was a joke about the wins and loss. Was just pumped about such a big win, but am embarrassed about ELO (I like to drink and play sometimes:drunken


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Ooops double post


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12969616*
> Dood why cover your win/loss and rating...
> 
> You wanna brag about your score, but you're too shy to show that you're in low ELO or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just read the chatbox. Teh hell did i just read


lol It was a joke about the wins and loss. Was just pumped about such a big win, but am embarrassed about ELO (I like to drink and play sometimes:drunken

~1180 ELO BTW


----------



## Psyren

Lol don't feel so bad about it. We play for fun don't we









There's a big difference between being a decent casual and being a tard who can't play at all









Solo q practically ruined my score. At one point i was on a 15 lose streak







. The main reason i actually took a long break from this game...


----------



## tryagainplss

lol. Solo queue is ass, just like plane food


----------



## bigal1542

List updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999;12967876*
> I'm on Chungster's mumble server almost everyday and I would love to see people from OCN gather and play LoL together! We can start a group and practice for ranked games and eventually moving on to tournament or league.
> 
> Server Info:
> 76.74.238.52 port 2037
> 
> Feel free to join


Added to OP, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;12981593*
> lol. Solo queue is ass, just like plane food


I can't agree more. Possibly the best comparison I have ever heard.


----------



## lusvi

I'd like to join this club!
I've been playing some real good Urgot/Ezreal with a couple other carries.

Summoner : hihhih


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lusvi;12985334*
> I'd like to join this club!
> I've been playing some real good Urgot/Ezreal with a couple other carries.
> 
> Summoner : hihhih


Youre added









Also, I played two games with nocturne... I can't believe it. he is so OP its not even funny lol


----------



## bulmung

I just started playing last week, already pulling 30 kills as Shaco in 5v5. My game name is desurgeon, and I am on the north american server. Really liking the stealth characters like Evelynn and Shaco.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;12986379*
> Youre added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I played two games with nocturne... I can't believe it. he is so OP its not even funny lol


Agreed.

I'm pretty confident that Nocturne will get a tiny nerf in the next patch...


----------



## thisispatrick

So I was playing an ARAM with some person (BubbleButt or something like that) and he posted a link to his own live stream. We started the game and I got Blitz. (insert evil laugh here). The game starts and on his live stream I notice him alt tabbed out fiddling with some settings. Coincidentally he had parked his Nunu right at tower so I pulled him and my friends dove on him so fast that he didn't even realized he died for 2-3 seconds.

Further along in the game he complains that I'm cheating because I'm watching his stream. (Even though its obvious we already won.)(Even though there is delay to the stream...)(Even though I'm actually quite good with Blitz.) So after that I just pulled him and him only. Seeing and hearing him rage on his live stream was quite funny.

COOL STORY BRO!


----------



## bigal1542

List updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;12986643*
> Agreed.
> 
> I'm pretty confident that Nocturne will get a tiny nerf in the next patch...


First game 5 games as Noc are attached. The loss was due to playing super fed players. The score was 0-11 before I got out of the jungle (level 6).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;12989322*
> So I was playing an ARAM with some person (BubbleButt or something like that) and he posted a link to his own live stream. We started the game and I got Blitz. (insert evil laugh here). The game starts and on his live stream I notice him alt tabbed out fiddling with some settings. Coincidentally he had parked his Nunu right at tower so I pulled him and my friends dove on him so fast that he didn't even realized he died for 2-3 seconds.
> 
> Further along in the game he complains that I'm cheating because I'm watching his stream. (Even though its obvious we already won.)(Even though there is delay to the stream...)(Even though I'm actually quite good with Blitz.) So after that I just pulled him and him only. Seeing and hearing him rage on his live stream was quite funny.
> 
> COOL STORY BRO!


LOL that is epic... I lol'ed.


----------



## Hawkman

I must be playing against some new nocturnes then, cause I just bought akali and took down every nocturne easily.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman;12989744*
> I must be playing against some new nocturnes then, cause I just bought akali and took down every nocturne easily.


Get to 30


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Get to 30










I actually havent played against any real good ones yet. Had one try to counter jungle me but failed miserably lol


----------



## thisispatrick

*OCN Saturday Night LoL Tourny #1*








I want to start a tournament that will begin on *Saturday, April 9th* starting from *8pm EST*.
It will be a *5v5 Draft Mode (Same as ranked)*. *Best of 1. Win or lose!*
If anyone one is interested, please set up a team and send me a PM consisting of *Names and Levels*.
All submissions must be received by *Thursday Midnight EST. No exceptions.*
There are currently *no prizes* since this is just the first tournament.
Since Chungster has offered his Mumble server we will be using his. (Got his permission







)
(Mine (25) as well if we're hogging up too much room.)
If it goes on too long and some people need to go, teams will be allowed subs.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


*OCN Friday Night LoL Tourny #1*








I want to start a tournament that will begin on *Friday, April 8th* starting from *8pm EST*.
It will be a *5v5 Draft Mode (Same as ranked)*. *Best of 1. Win or lose!*
If anyone one is interested, please set up a team and send me a PM consisting of *Names and Levels*.
All submissions must be received by *Thursday Midnight EST. No exceptions.*
There are currently *no prizes* since this is just the first tournament.
Since Chungster has offered his Mumble server we will be using his. (Got his permission







)
(Mine (25) as well if we're hogging up too much room.)
If it goes on too long and some people need to go, teams will be allowed subs.


Custom games I assume? At first I was all, "How can you be certain that people all get into the same game?" Then I







'd Of course you pick my most tired night of the week, as well as the weekend that I'm going to visit one of the colleges I get accepted to.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Custom games I assume? At first I was all, "How can you be certain that people all get into the same game?" Then I







'd Of course you pick my most tired night of the week, as well as the weekend that I'm going to visit one of the colleges I get accepted to.










Hey, it happens.

What college?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Hey, it happens.

What college?










This weekend is RPI, next weekend is Villanova.







At least I'll be getting a laptop for college no matter where I go. Gaming on the go finally.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Custom games I assume? At first I was all, "How can you be certain that people all get into the same game?" Then I







'd Of course you pick my most tired night of the week, as well as the weekend that I'm going to visit one of the colleges I get accepted to.










Sorry, it was kind of an impromptu idea. If more people disagree with the times then we'll see if it can be changed to Saturday instead. Don't worry about missing the first tourny, its more of a trial and error thing.

Good luck with college btw! Work load is quite excruciating D:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


This weekend is RPI, next weekend is Villanova.







At least I'll be getting a laptop for college no matter where I go. Gaming on the go finally.


xD Got a buddy in RPI who also plays LoL.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


This weekend is RPI, next weekend is Villanova.







At least I'll be getting a laptop for college no matter where I go. Gaming on the go finally.


Nice! RPI is a solid choice. I'm at the University of Illinois for engineering too. Tough stuff


----------



## thisispatrick

*Poll for 1st Tourny Time*
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FPCRDSB


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;12990451*
> OCN Saturday Night LoL Tourny #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start a tournament that will begin on *Saturday, April 9th* starting from *8pm EST*.
> It will be a *5v5 Draft Mode (Same as ranked)*. *Best of 1. Win or lose!*
> If anyone one is interested, please set up a team and send me a PM consisting of *Names and Levels*.
> All submissions must be received by *Thursday Midnight EST. No exceptions.*
> There are currently *no prizes* since this is just the first tournament.
> Since Chungster has offered his Mumble server we will be using his. (Got his permission:thumb
> (Mine (25) as well if we're hogging up too much room.)
> If it goes on too long and some people need to go, teams will be allowed subs.


Oh man! I wish I could join you, but my little sister has a band concert that night -_-. Yay being a good big bro.


----------



## bigal1542

We were also thinking of picking a time where 10 of us could get together and just play a random match and go from there. Split up chat as needed and do a 5v5 as a randomizer picks. might be fun.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


We were also thinking of picking a time where 10 of us could get together and just play a random match and go from there. Split up chat as needed and do a 5v5 as a randomizer picks. might be fun.

Thoughts?


Yeah anything for me. I'd just love to get into some games with you guys any way I can.


----------



## bigal1542

What times and days of the week work well?


----------



## GekzOverlord




----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;12994476*
> "Sigh"... im guessing EU players cant join >.<


Make a NA account







I have some friends that play on the EU servers and they said the lag isn't too bad at all


----------



## Iceman23

Is there a list anywhere of comparable character to HoN? I've played HoN for quite a while but am interested in playing some of these OCN matches in LoL. The learning curve is never fun though :S


----------



## Plex

I'll talk to my team and see if they're interested. I might also have some things to throw into it to sweeten the pot. If I would donate for a prize pool, I would just ask that I could use my own Vent server at least for whoever my team would be playing against. Mine can hold 75 people, so space shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Explicit

I often play LoL under the name Atm0sphere

I'd like to play with some OCN'ers, especially on a vent/mumble server.


----------



## ignite

Playing solo queue is torture.... I need some people to play with!









ign: Havohk


----------



## b0ng0

If any folk on the Euro server want a game, my in-game name is: Sheethra

Rocking Trundle at the moment, quite a lot of fun


----------



## bowmanvmi

Ugh, had a bad roll on solo queue yesterday. I main Amumu and either it was DC's, bad lag, or, in one case, someone had a broken collarbone and was "apparently" having to play left handed.

Anyways, I like tanking and you can never have too many of us -- gibbypoo is the name.


----------



## puffsNasco

<< pro Irelia i just own ppl


----------



## thisispatrick

*Any questions/suggestions/etc concerning the tournament and future tournaments please contact me.

So far no teams have signed up aside from my own. If there is a low turn up rate the tournament will be postponed and rescheduled.

Also please vote on the times so I can get a general understanding of when these tournaments will be held.

On a side note, I will be trying to stream these games for the general public. Not 100% sure yet as Xsplit tends to drop my frame rate like crazy.*


----------



## supra_rz

I am playing now ^^ how can i join some matches?

eXeCuTeRRR > lvl 30 > malzahar only ^^


----------



## thisispatrick

*Everyone who wants to look for an OCN buddy to play, please join this room "OCN LoL" whenever you're on. This way it will be easier to manage the player list.*


----------



## tryagainplss

OH!!!!!!!!!!
MY!!!!!!!!!!!
GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

THEY NERFED KASSADIN!!!!!!!!

I NOW OFFICIALLY HATE LoL............


----------



## puffsNasco

but kassadin is still op, he is one of those face trolling champs that just pwnz


----------



## tesco

in game name tescos , Euro server level 28.

i would love to do a tounament!!


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


but kassadin is still op, he is one of those face trolling champs that just pwnz


That's why I freaking love him so much!!! Blink in, fire your 2 skills, blink out, repeat as many times as needed.

And, I don't think he's OP. Any decent team knows how to counter another team with a pretty good Kassadin on them.

Having a certain yordle in your team happens to be one of them.
_coughcoughpoppycough_ fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*


OH!!!!!!!!!!
MY!!!!!!!!!!!
GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!

THEY NERFED KASSADIN!!!!!!!!

I NOW OFFICIALLY HATE LoL............


And yes, I did in fact quote myself


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. nice to see some more EU guys on


----------



## Intricate09

I play!

Username is Intricate0*8*

Main Nocturne, but also comfortable with LeBlanc, Amumu, Warwick, Ashe, Tristana, Eve, and MAYBE Jarvan.

Decent with Lux and Blitzcrank, as well.








feel free to add. I'm always down for 5's!

*edit: US Server


----------



## bigal1542

Updated!

Anyone see the sneak peek for the new champ? niiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeee


----------



## r34p3rex

I had more kills than the entire other team combined. Near the end, I had about 400 hp and their full health nocturne ults to me.. killed him in 3 hits xD


----------



## pjBSOD

Damn reap, that's a sick game. You play jungle Noc?

I recently started playing jungle Warwick main. He's really fun, I just have to get used to him. If anyone wants to play some time add me, my name is Ewokmyweewok.

I'm level 21, nothing special.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13006687*
> Damn reap, that's a sick game. You play jungle Noc?
> 
> I recently started playing jungle Warwick main. He's really fun, I just have to get used to him. If anyone wants to play some time add me, my name is Ewokmyweewok.
> 
> I'm level 21, nothing special.


Yup jungle noc is the only useful noc IMO. it give you the opportunity to gank 3 lanes instead of just 2. You might get less gold than if you lane, but getting kills will more than make up for the slower farm


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I started jungling on Warwick two days ago and it's much better than laning imo. If someone is over extending I can easily just walk down there after I get red and gank. Forget about it if I have my ult. Warwick's ult is so clutch in 1v1s and team fights.

I just have to get better at ganking in general. When I play jungle Warwick I worry about grabbing red/blue too much and miss a lot of team fights that we could probably easily win with me there. Another thing I'm not too crazy about when it comes to jungle Warwick is his build is reallllllly gold dependent.

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/warwick-jungle-king-549

That's the build I've been following.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13006757*
> Yeah, I started jungling on Warwick two days ago and it's much better than laning imo. If someone is over extending I can easily just walk down there after I get red and gank. Forget about it if I have my ult. Warwick's ult is so clutch in 1v1s and team fights.
> 
> I just have to get better at ganking in general. When I play jungle Warwick I worry about grabbing red/blue too much and miss a lot of team fights that we could probably easily win with me there.
> 
> It'll hopefully come with practice.


Yup half this game is map awareness and looking for ganks


----------



## Psyren

Hey guys, anybody wanna join me in about 2 hours time for a quick game vs. AI. Maybe play a Normal game or 2


----------



## bigal1542

List and OP updated. Check it out.


----------



## thisispatrick

*LoL Tournament #1 Is now postponed until further notice due to lack of participants.*
However everyone should join that channel now when they log on if they're searching for other OCN-ers.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13014305*
> *LoL Tournament #1 Is now postponed until further notice due to lack of participants.*
> However everyone should join that channel now when they log on if they're searching for other OCN-ers.


It's a bummer no one could show. Maybe we can have a running entry list and start it when said amount of teams signed up.


----------



## supra_rz

can i join the club ? eu server name : eXeCuTeRRR lvl 30


----------



## thisispatrick

Just realized there was this setting. All OCN users, go!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*











Just realized there was this setting. All OCN users, go!


I've always wondered what that thing was..


----------



## GekzOverlord

Live IGN vs RIOT Stream going on now

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/116/1160010p1.html


----------



## Zensou

IGN: JesusRex
NA LoL


----------



## bowmanvmi

I came into the chat and it was all 30s. Scary. >.>

Of course I was on a smurf but, still. LOL.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13024561*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized there was this setting. All OCN users, go!


Wait, how do we join that though? It's not showing up and I have no way to see it. Does someone have to be online to make the chat visible?

Also, list updated.

EDIT: YAY thread is now rated as 4 stars


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Wait, how do we join that though? It's not showing up and I have no way to see it. Does someone have to be online to make the chat visible?

Also, list updated.

EDIT: YAY thread is now rated as 4 stars










Chat room button, join room, type in "OCN LoL" exactly. The settings will let you auto-join on start up.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Chat room button, join room, type in "OCN LoL" exactly. The settings will let you auto-join on start up.


Sweet thanks.


----------



## Psycho666

just added everyone from the EU server


----------



## bigal1542

I joined the chat, and there were 3 people in the chat, and 15 on my OCN friends list...


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I joined the chat, and there were 3 people in the chat, and 15 on my OCN friends list...










Looks like not enough people know about the chat then.
Edit:
Live streaming from time to time.
http://www.own3d.tv/live/32929
If you don't like trolling you shouldn't watch.


----------



## r34p3rex

Woot broke out of my lose streak :3


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13058088*
> Woot broke out of my lose streak :3


Haha, I bought Noc a week ago and yeah, he's so OP. I guess after maining a tank, seeing kills go up like that is going to feel weird but it's just too easy to get kills with that champ.

Hella fun though.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi;13086431*
> Haha, I bought Noc a week ago and yeah, he's so OP. I guess after maining a tank, seeing kills go up like that is going to feel weird but it's just too easy to get kills with that champ.
> 
> Hella fun though.


He's also very squishy though so if the other team focuses you, it's gameover. That's the one thing keeping him from being overly OP


----------



## thisispatrick

Getting nerfed this patch, hoorah!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Just downloaded the game. I'll start playing tomorrow.

Ingame name is t3lancer2007


----------



## Psycho666

bought the game?








it's f2p


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


bought the game?








it's f2p










Meant got lol

Edit:

Playing through the tutorial, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Psycho666

ok







lol

lately i'm playing it with my girl, custom games...
man ranking goes slow like that


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm just waiting for the servers to come back up


----------



## whitt_flunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429;12112456*
> I'm on LoL almost everyday. Been playing for over a year now. I guess I got lucky and get in before they started releasing new champions every 3 weeks. I can't even comprehend how difficult it must be for a new person going in playing against 60 different champions and not knowing any of their moves.
> 
> My IGN is AcidEdge for anyone wanting to play.


Your exactly right. I played for about 2 days and was completely frustrated. Liked the idea but could'nt get into it.


----------



## Psycho666

i've been using all champions from the start, mostly just too learn their abilities and weaknesses, works pretty good so far








it just takes a week or so to know them


----------



## thisispatrick

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrannndd.
Opinions? :3


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrannndd.
Opinions? :3


He's pretty awesome. He's a lot like Malz, but with a little more burst and a little less CC.


----------



## bowmanvmi

I wish they'd release a straight up tank champion. The last 5 or so have mainly been DPS, carry or CC stuff. At best, Jarvan can be used as an off-tank and there's a lot better champions to off-tank with than him so you're really not utilizing him appropriately.

I NEED TANKZ


----------



## Heavensent

Real Tank = Maokai for me atleast


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavensent;13095690*
> Real Tank = Maokai for me atleast


Eh, I can see that. Still very off-tanky I'd say. There's 10-20 pure DPS/carry characters in the game. How many straight-up pure tanks are there? 2-4?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi;13096600*
> Eh, I can see that. Still very off-tanky I'd say. There's 10-20 pure DPS/carry characters in the game. How many straight-up pure tanks are there? 2-4?


Chogath ftw


----------



## thisispatrick

Yea I agree they definitely need more tanks in this game. The only one that I enjoy playing is Shen but he's always banned on sight. :{


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone want to play?

NVM, server is unavailable.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;13098765*
> Anyone want to play?
> 
> NVM, server is unavailable.


Yea.. their servers have been pretty unstable these past few days..


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'll just watch youtube videos then.


----------



## thisispatrick

Its maintenance. Will be back up ~4pm est


----------



## Psyren

Good patch is good.

Wonder what other nerfs to Tanky DPS they are still working on. Hopefully they go after derpmancian next patch









Randuin's nerf makes lots of ppl very sad pandas.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Extended until 2 PM


----------



## Psycho666

omg! look at my screenshot!








it's over 9000!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


omg! look at my screenshot!








it's over 9000!










LOL @ the dev's sense of humor


----------



## H3||scr3am

IGN: H3llscr3am


----------



## Plex

I can usually get in about now, before they toggle the launcher lock off. But the servers are still down







.


----------



## t3lancer2006

You Tube  



 
 haha

The servers are down till 3:30 now


----------



## puffsNasco

god i hate pub...

i went from 65 wins above .5 to 51.........
........
...........


----------



## h0thead132

I play a little bit of everyone, mainly tank characters, i am on the US server under H0thead132


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

Can't wait for the servers to get back online


----------



## bigal1542

I just trolled like never before...

Kog's E is bugged so it damages friendlies too... I was able to kill my entire team a few times. Talk about denying creeps early too lol


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I just trolled like never before...

Kog's E is bugged so it damages friendlies too... I was able to kill my entire team a few times. Talk about denying creeps early too lol


lolwut.. that's awesome. Hope they don't patch it before I get to use it. Coming from HoN, I could probably deny the crap out of mid


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


lolwut.. that's awesome. Hope they don't patch it before I get to use it. Coming from HoN, I could probably deny the crap out of mid










Yeah, I started the game with a quadra kill on my own team lol. Too bad I didn't get gold or first blood though


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Yeah, I started the game with a quadra kill on my own team lol. Too bad I didn't get gold or first blood though










Oh wait, I just realized E is the slow.. NVM. For some reason I thought it was the bioarcane barrage thing


----------



## puffsNasco

are all getting free ip boost today? because of the i donno eternity server issues yesterday?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone up for a match?

NVM, just started one


----------



## tryagainplss

Wooooooo!! Garena just released ranked queue for LoL-PH 3 hours ago!!

Here's my first game:


----------



## ThePhlood

**** yeah! I've been looking for this!

Name : zarkoff
Server: America
Smurf: Imbadatlol


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;12997818*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone who wants to look for an OCN buddy to play, please join this room "OCN LoL" whenever you're on. This way it will be easier to manage the player list.*


Just a reminder for the new people who're joining that haven't looked at the front page.
In the chat settings there is a "Auto join on connect" button as well.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

i was getting insanely bad patch times 11 kb/s
had firewall open and everything









can finally play today though








I'm thinking of going back to kayle after months of shaco


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'll be online for a while

IGN: t3lancer2007


----------



## TrustKill

oooo Didn't realize there was a club for this









Katriona
American server


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;13126124*
> oooo Didn't realize there was a club for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katriona
> American server


Good game. Kinda boring though .-.


----------



## TrustKill

hehe, they got screwed over with Champs. Oh well


----------



## bigal1542

List edited!


----------



## jigglylizard

Add me please Treee.I'm very active the last few weeks.


----------



## thisispatrick

Uh... First time playing Brand .-.
First blood/carried until team got fed as well :3


----------



## l337sft

Is this game even fun? Or am i better off playing SOTIS custom game in starcraft?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Is this game even fun? Or am i better off playing SOTIS custom game in starcraft?


This game is much more comprehensive that SOTIS (at least when it first came out, I've been out of the SC2 loops for months). It's got more heroes, more skills, and has more players overall. It's free, so why not just try it?


----------



## r34p3rex

I need to stop playing Solo queue. Just bought Brand today and everytime I play him my team blows. Brand isn't a real carry so I can't do crap.

Played 7 games iwth Brand, lost 7 games. I switch back to nocturne and guess what, win!

Lesson learned, solo queue is garbage


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13130278*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... First time playing Brand .-.
> First blood/carried until team got fed as well :3


**** i was 65 game above .5 at 1 point, fcking pubs... punch of nooobz


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13133086*
> I need to stop playing Solo queue. Just bought Brand today and everytime I play him my team blows. Brand isn't a real carry so I can't do crap.
> 
> Played 7 games iwth Brand, lost 7 games. I switch back to nocturne and guess what, win!
> 
> Lesson learned, solo queue is garbage


it is, i think what's happening is that LoL is becoming popular and i suspect that alot of high lvl accounts are not original owner.

I played with this kogmaw he has like 700+ wins and he doesn't know his ult can show wards. (unless they changed that) and we lost because i thought he got rid of the ward at baron which * WE SAW the other team placing it down, and of course got ganked and died.

Fing nooobs everywhere....literally!!!!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13137911*
> it is, i think what's happening is that LoL is becoming popular and i suspect that alot of high lvl accounts are not original owner.
> 
> I played with this kogmaw he has like 700+ wins and he doesn't know his ult can show wards. (unless they changed that) and we lost because i thought he got rid of the ward at baron which * WE SAW the other team placing it down, and of course got ganked and died.
> 
> Fing nooobs everywhere....literally!!!!


We had a vlad that initiated with Ignite. He had over 600 wins.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13138091*
> We had a vlad that initiated with Ignite. He had over 600 wins.


Lol, he pro


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13138091*
> We had a vlad that initiated with Ignite. He had over 600 wins.


At first all these "noobs" got me really angry at this game. But now I could care less. I just play a game expecting to lose and if I do then no biggie, and if I win, horay!

But yeah, play with friends. Easiest way to avoid noobs. Unless your friends are noobs too .-.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13137911*
> it is, i think what's happening is that LoL is becoming popular and i suspect that alot of high lvl accounts are not original owner.
> 
> I played with this kogmaw he has like 700+ wins and he doesn't know his ult can show wards. (unless they changed that) and we lost because i thought he got rid of the ward at baron which * WE SAW the other team placing it down, and of course got ganked and died.
> 
> Fing nooobs everywhere....literally!!!!


We had a Kog in a 1700+ ranked game (well over 1000 normal wins) who didn't grasp the concept of his passive. We told him repeatedly to run TOWARD the enemies after it goes off. Through the entire game he passed up an easy ~10 kills because of that. He kept running away with his ult.

Sad







.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13138908*
> We had a Kog in a 1700+ ranked game (well over 1000 normal wins) who didn't grasp the concept of his passive. We told him repeatedly to run TOWARD the enemies after it goes off. Through the entire game he passed up an easy ~10 kills because of that. He kept running away with his ult.
> 
> Sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That reminds me...
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWu1-v96h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWu1-v96h0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWu1-v96h0[/ame[/URL]]

Edit: Start 4:14


----------



## seabiscuit68

I played a ton before it was released (waaaaay too much). Then they started having "paid" characters and it became a horrible joke. Went to HoN and have played that ever since. Great game


----------



## puffsNasco

pay, what pay for what? LoL is free where do you get pay from?

only pay if you want to, it's not forced.

Back to noob discussion, damn it people stop selling your LoL accounts. The buyer aka nub is making everyone lose lose lose lose


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13140626*
> pay, what pay for what? LoL is free where do you get pay from?
> 
> only pay if you want to, it's not forced.
> 
> Back to noob discussion, damn it people stop selling your LoL accounts. The buyer aka nub is making everyone lose lose lose lose


Why would you buy a LoL account? Unlocked characters? Runes?

Going straight to a level 30 account means you will feed AND likely lose unless massively carried...


----------



## whitingnick

Sign me to the list, I want to join. My player name is whitingnick. Just started playing again. Been playing since the beginning of the first beta, though I've taken more of a rest since school began last semester. Probably logged around 350-400 total wins. Fun game! I prefer it over HoN.


----------



## TrustKill

Where's everyone past 1AM







It's LoL time!


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;13139926*
> I played a ton before it was released (waaaaay too much). Then they started having "paid" characters and it became a horrible joke. Went to HoN and have played that ever since. Great game


Cool Story Bro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13141338*
> Why would you buy a LoL account? Unlocked characters? Runes?
> 
> Going straight to a level 30 account means you will feed AND likely lose unless massively carried...


ppl actually sell LoL accounts o_o


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;13147101*
> Where's everyone past 1AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's LoL time!


5 in the morning...? nty


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13148525*
> Cool Story Bro.
> 
> ppl actually sell LoL accounts o_o


If I stopped playing LoL and thre's a shmuck stupid enough to buy an account, I would sell it...


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*


I played a ton before it was released (waaaaay too much). Then they started having "paid" characters and it became a horrible joke. Went to HoN and have played that ever since. Great game


Lol what a stupid post.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated


----------



## lilraver018

Just started playing, total noob though. pretty fun but kind of tough learning curve.

IGN: lilcasmatic


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilraver018*


Just started playing, total noob though. pretty fun but kind of tough learning curve.

IGN: lilcasmatic


Everyone's gotta start somewhere, right?







Add some of us and we will be more than willing to get a game in with ya


----------



## bowmanvmi

I'm only a level 25 but I've rolled two smurfs and have them ranked up to 15. It just sucks how bad solo queue is at higher levels and I main a freaking Amumu tank for god's sake. Had a level 30 Miss Fortune berate our entire team because none of us jungled. She went 0-6 at mid against Shen (lol) and then QQ'ed.


----------



## puffsNasco

i should sell my account XD i got must champs unlock, i think i can get 200 for it at least lol

but back to champions i just got brand and he is oP! 
but i still like veiger better late game cuz he just rapes everything


----------



## Maian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*


I played a ton before it was released (waaaaay too much). Then they started having "paid" characters and it became a horrible joke. Went to HoN and have played that ever since. Great game


I guess I'm out of the loop, where are all these 'paid' characters? I haven't seen any of them. If you're referring to being able to buy characters and skins with cash, that has been in since day one. If you're referring to each new champion coming out costing 6300 IP, I can farm that up in between champion releases with ease, and I play LoL very, very casually (2-3 games a day at most on average).


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*


I'm only a level 25 but I've rolled two smurfs and have them ranked up to 15. It just sucks how bad solo queue is at higher levels and I main a freaking Amumu tank for god's sake. Had a level 30 Miss Fortune berate our entire team because none of us jungled. She went 0-6 at mid against Shen (lol) and then QQ'ed.


I don't understand other people. Seriously; most games I join 4 people takes mages/carries and lock in before my champion screen shows up. I rarely see tanks but always appreciate one when I do.

Amumu is my tank when I play one (I'm often forced to)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


i should sell my account XD i got must champs unlock, i think i can get 200 for it at least lol

but back to champions i just got brand and he is oP! 
but i still like veiger better late game cuz he just rapes everything



I haven't tried Brand yet but of the 7-8 games I've played with one, they have ALL fed and ALL have complained to the team. Its like they're all geniuses and we're drooling idiots. I'm not saying you are, but I've had some VERY bad experiences with Brand(s)

Veigar is my main mage. His style just comes to me and I easily do well with him for some reason.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


I don't understand other people. Seriously; most games I join 4 people takes mages/carries and lock in before my champion screen shows up. I rarely see tanks but always appreciate one when I do.

Amumu is my tank when I play one (I'm often forced to)









I haven't tried Brand yet but of the 7-8 games I've played with one, they have ALL fed and ALL have complained to the team. Its like they're all geniuses and we're drooling idiots. I'm not saying you are, but I've had some VERY bad experiences with Brand(s)

Veigar is my main mage. His style just comes to me and I easily do well with him for some reason.


If you're level 30, add me for games. I mostly main tanks, unless we have enough already. No one ever wants to tank for the most part, so I usually never have to deal with someone stealing my champion.


----------



## puffsNasco

i donno, i seen alot of bad brand players that just doesn't do anything in team fights and always miss their q and w lol..


----------



## thisispatrick

I've been playing Brand these past few days. Quite fun








Lols at the crummy Brands out there.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13175467*
> I haven't tried Brand yet but of the 7-8 games I've played with one, they have ALL fed and ALL have complained to the team. Its like they're all geniuses and we're drooling idiots. I'm not saying you are, but I've had some VERY bad experiences with Brand(s)


They must be complete idiots. I've been toying with Brand for the last few days and I think I'm something like 15-3 with him, with an average K ratio of 3:1. Most of those games I hit and maintain 20x Mejai's.

These aren't low rated games, either. The key to Brand is abusing the **** out of his Pillar of Fire.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian;13174849*
> I guess I'm out of the loop, where are all these 'paid' characters? I haven't seen any of them. If you're referring to being able to buy characters and skins with cash, that has been in since day one. If you're referring to each new champion coming out costing 6300 IP, I can farm that up in between champion releases with ease, and I play LoL very, very casually (2-3 games a day at most on average).


To all the douches saying noob post etc to my original, ****.

I played this well before it was officially released and all the heroes were unlocked and playable. Then, when it released, all but selected heroes (changed weekly) were unlocked and you either paid cash for heroes or you paid IP. The IP when it first launched was not quick and easy and most of the OP heroes were ridiculously cheap meaning every noob and his mom bought them.

So I moved to HoN which was still completely free (in Beta) and played that. So for me, yes, there WERE paid characters and the IP system was a joke.

In other words, the game may have changed, but nowhere in my post did I say that the game hasn't changed since I last played. I just stated that it was not worth my time to go from having the entire game to being limited to a few stupid, revolving characters when HoN was completely free and open....


----------



## puffsNasco

i wish we can vote down like the LoL forum on this seabiscuit aka HoN nubbie


----------



## jp27

i gotta say, i used to play a lot of LoL (~800 wins) but my friend recently showed me HoN and hes been teaching me here and there, and i ended up buying the account this weekend... and it's amazing compared to LoL, it seriously makes LoL look like a kiddie/dumbed down game... hon = ducati, lol = pink bicycle with training wheels

its much harder to play than lol though, my 7 yr old brother can do good in LoL, hon requires that much more skill.. and once you really understand the game, its that much better... but im sure you LoL'ers will disagree... thats fine, ignorance is bliss , i was once there but now i see the light







!!!


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;13179105*
> i gotta say, i used to play a lot of LoL (~800 wins) but my friend recently showed me HoN and hes been teaching me here and there, and i ended up buying the account this weekend... and it's amazing compared to LoL, it seriously makes LoL look like a kiddie/dumbed down game... hon = ducati, lol = pink bicycle with training wheels
> 
> its much harder to play than lol though, my 7 yr old brother can do good in LoL, hon requires that much more skill.. and once you really understand the game, its that much better... but im sure you LoL'ers will disagree... thats fine, ignorance is bliss , i was once there but now i see the light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


I play both. However since the HoN community usually consists of people like this, I play LoL more often.


----------



## jp27

well, that's exactly my point. im interested in competition. i have a life so im not concerned with making e-friends.

LoL is too easy, its a kiddie game. HoN gets way more competitive. whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;13179228*
> well, that's exactly my point. im interested in competition. i have a life so im not concerned with making e-friends.
> 
> LoL is too easy, its a kiddie game. HoN gets way more competitive. whatever floats your boat.


If you want competitive, play ranked games. The HoN community is much harsher towards outsiders and anyone that doesn't play at a level of elite that they expect everyone to play at. Watch some high-ELO shoutcasts of LoL games, tournament games, etc. and you'll see competitive.


----------



## thisispatrick

Last time I checked, HoN isn't in WCG


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


They must be complete idiots. I've been toying with Brand for the last few days and I think I'm something like 15-3 with him, with an average K







ratio of 3:1. Most of those games I hit and maintain 20x Mejai's.

These aren't low rated games, either. The key to Brand is abusing the **** out of his Pillar of Fire.


Yes they may have been. They were verry annoying to play with (authoritative when they shouldn't be).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


If you're level 30, add me for games. I mostly main tanks, unless we have enough already. No one ever wants to tank for the most part, so I usually never have to deal with someone stealing my champion.


I'm level 18 but will add you anyways. I play tank when it calls for it but usually do best with carries/mages.


----------



## Olives

Do we have a section on OCN vent?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olives*


Do we have a section on OCN vent?


Not sure but most of us are using Mumble.


----------



## Olives

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Not sure but most of us are using Mumble.


what is mumble?


----------



## charlie97

LoL


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olives*


what is mumble?


Its an alternate to Ventrillo. Just another Voip application.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olives*


what is mumble?


Much better VoIP program compared to Vent/TS







Low latency, low bandwidth requirement, positional audio, full cross-platform support, CELT codec, text messaging and more


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13179143*
> I play both. However since the HoN community usually consists of people like this, I play LoL more often.


I like how you single out the guy who prefers HoN as "the kind of community I hate" but the guys who are flogging me, calling me noob and being jerks for giving an opinion are the "kind of community I want to hang with"


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;13187116*
> I like how you single out the guy who prefers HoN as "the kind of community I hate" but the guys who are flogging me, calling me noob and being jerks for giving an opinion are the "kind of community I want to hang with"


So I guess this is a question of who shot first then? And please, don't put words in other people's mouths. I never said "the kind of community I hate" you may interpret what I wrote your own way but it may not be what I meant. You filled in "people like this" with your own negative ideas. Don't come at me bro.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13187471*
> So I guess this is a question of who shot first then? And please, don't put words in other people's mouths. I never said "the kind of community I hate" you may interpret what I wrote your own way but it may not be what I meant. You filled in "people like this" with your own negative ideas. Don't come at me bro.


Feel free to explain how I should have taken your comment. Sure sounds like you play less HoN because it consists of players like the quoted player (giving that player a negative connotation). In subsequent posts, you solidified that.

Honestly though, if somehow your contradiction was purely due to me reading the text and not fully understanding, I apologize


----------



## Plex

Why again are people coming into the League of Legends Club thread just to state that they prefer a different game? Start your own thread comparing the two games or be an annoying pissant somewhere else.

edit: ... censored?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13187664*
> Why again are people coming into the League of Legends Club thread just to state that they prefer a different game? Start your own thread comparing the two games or be an annoying pissant somewhere else.


I've wondered the same... lol

I was tempted to look at HoN recently, but after seeing the community that comes from them it has kinda turned me off...


----------



## seabiscuit68

I apologize. I will keep it on topic.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;13187593*
> Feel free to explain how I should have taken your comment. Sure sounds like you play less HoN because it consists of players like the quoted player (giving that player a negative connotation). In subsequent posts, you solidified that.
> 
> Honestly though, if somehow your contradiction was purely due to me reading the text and not fully understanding, I apologize


To clarify what I meant by "people like this", I meant "very competitive players who often like to slander other games which isn't like theirs and/or elitist."

Do I condone and join in with the noob calling and so forth? No. But look again and see who comes in here on their high horse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13187664*
> Why again are people coming into the League of Legends Club thread just to state that they prefer a different game? Start your own thread comparing the two games or be an annoying pissant somewhere else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13187711*
> I've wondered the same... lol
> 
> I was tempted to look at HoN recently, but after seeing the community that comes from them it has kinda turned me off...


And here you go. Basically what I think. (Probably not the annoying pissant part though.)


----------



## Aawa

I'll have to install mumble and jump in the channel every once in a while. I have been playing since Beta. Only play about 1-2 games every couple nites now as I have been super busy.

I typically play melee dps or tank depending on the team setup. Lately I have been playing a lot of Alistar. Nothing like starting with 992hp at lvl 1!


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aawa;13188037*
> I'll have to install mumble and jump in the channel every once in a while. I have been playing since Beta. Only play about 1-2 games every couple nites now as I have been super busy.
> 
> I typically play melee dps or tank depending on the team setup. Lately I have been playing a lot of Alistar. Nothing like starting with 992hp at lvl 1!


Haha roaming AP Allistar is hilarious as well.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aawa;13188037*
> I'll have to install mumble and jump in the channel every once in a while. I have been playing since Beta. Only play about 1-2 games every couple nites now as I have been super busy.
> 
> I typically play melee dps or tank depending on the team setup. Lately I have been playing a lot of Alistar. Nothing like starting with 992hp at lvl 1!


I tried alister a few time this weekend. Even though i just started i like the tank and support chars.

My brother and me justed used Miss Fortune and Alister on the Co-Ops and we did pretty good.


----------



## Aawa

I dont go AP alistar, i do pure tank build. But i do roam around and gank if the person i'm normally laning with can hold the lane on their own. (I tend to solo que a lot)

My build for Alistar is typically (spirit visage, boots of swiftness, warmogs, force of nature, then it all depends on the game on what i get next) I have gotten Atamas on him one game that dragged out and also picked up a sheen and did decent damage with it lol.

My favorite char though is Xin and Trynd. Tank wise i use Alistar, Amumu, Rammus, and Gragas.

I play too many characters lol.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aawa;13188916*
> I dont go AP alistar, i do pure tank build. But i do roam around and gank if the person i'm normally laning with can hold the lane on their own. (I tend to solo que a lot)
> 
> My build for Alistar is typically (spirit visage, boots of swiftness, warmogs, force of nature, then it all depends on the game on what i get next) I have gotten Atamas on him one game that dragged out and also picked up a sheen and did decent damage with it lol.
> 
> My favorite char though is Xin and Trynd. Tank wise i use Alistar, Amumu, Rammus, and Gragas.
> 
> I play too many characters lol.


I play everyone. :3


----------



## Aawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13189009*
> I play everyone. :3


I have played most everyone ^.^ I just tend to gravitate towards tanks/melee dps now a days.


----------



## puffsNasco

a good alister is OP


----------



## Aawa

There are much better more OP tanks than alistar. Shen, Amumu, Rammus, and Malaphite are better tanks than Alistar. But Alistar is just super fun to play.

My buddy wants to setup a stream when he plays LoL and he tasked me to help him with it. WHen I get it setup I'll post the link in here.


----------



## bowmanvmi

Yeah I main Amumu and enjoy playing the tanky/initiator role. I've played all the tanks to exhaustion and just cant find a better tank/initiator than Amumu.


----------



## Aawa

oh btw feel free to add me to your friends lists. Aawaa is my name, I normally play a couple games a night.


----------



## r34p3rex

I'm enjoying ranked games much more than normal games







Way less noobs and everyone is always at least half decent

How many games does it take to get a visible ELO rating? I'm 6-2 in solo queue and still don't have a ranking


----------



## mikek1024

I'd like to join if possible








Name is lemonjaffacakes (US Server)
Haven't played in awhile but would like to start playing again.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13179143*
> I play both. However since the HoN community usually consists of people like this, I play LoL more often.


Played both games quite extensively. HoN is basically a complete copy of DOTA, no real imagination by the developers there. Other than that, I prefer the gameplay of LoL. Not real impressed with HoN quite honestly.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick;13198325*
> Played both games quite extensively. HoN is basically a complete copy of DOTA, no real imagination by the developers there. Other than that, I prefer the game play of LoL. Not real impressed with HoN quite honestly.


I have played DOTA with friends before and it gets quite competitive. The overall game of HoN and DOTA is a bit harder than LoL in my opinion. Due to the ability to deny and slow down creeps and etc.

The weapon shops are located all over the map which makes it hard for new players to get use to. Even with practice no one really wants to carry a noob around on a team match. So i would say that they are not very noob friendly.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;13198338*
> I have played DOTA with friends before and it gets quite competitive. The overall game of HoN and DOTA is a bit harder than LoL in my opinion. Due to the ability to deny and slow down creeps and etc.
> 
> The weapon shops are located all over the map which makes it hard for new players to get use to. Even with practice no one really wants to carry a noob around on a team match. So i would say that they are not very noob friendly.


Yes I agree with HoN being slightly harder, but I can play either way. Though I've come to prefer more simplicity and focus on battles and less dealing with creep denying. I also prefer having a different assortment of heroes with LoL instead of the copy/paste job HoN developers did of the DOTA heroes. I do, however, wish you could creep block in LoL, but it's not a big enough deal to really bother me.

Yes, secret shops are harder for noobs to find, but I personally prefer being able to just buy from one place. I see no real advantage here except it makes it harder for noobs to play. HoN is definitely not noob friendly.

In other news, I've been trying a little of Brand; I've got mixed feelings so far. Some games I have great games, and others I feel like I'm constantly dead. You definitely don't want to be the target of attacks with Brand... try to lay low.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick;13198325*
> Played both games quite extensively. HoN is basically a complete copy of DOTA, no real imagination by the developers there. Other than that, I prefer the gameplay of LoL. Not real impressed with HoN quite honestly.


QFT. My feelings exacty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick;13198408*
> Yes I agree with HoN being slightly harder, but I can play either way. Though I've come to prefer more simplicity and focus on battles and less dealing with creep denying. I also prefer having a different assortment of heroes with LoL instead of the copy/paste job HoN developers did of the DOTA heroes. I do, however, wish you could creep block in LoL, but it's not a big enough deal to really bother me.
> 
> Yes, secret shops are harder for noobs to find, but I personally prefer being able to just buy from one place. I see no real advantage here except it makes it harder for noobs to play. HoN is definitely not noob friendly.
> 
> In other news, I've been trying a little of Brand; I've got mixed feelings so far. Some games I have great games, and others I feel like I'm constantly dead. You definitely don't want to be the target of attacks with Brand... try to lay low.


I saw a good Brand yesterday. Just thought I'd put that out there with my other previous statement lol


----------



## thisispatrick

Lol all this Brand talk. Can I vouch for myself?







Haha
Haven't lost a single match with Brand.


----------



## Aawa

As long as you know how to position yourself Brand is ridiculous. His spell synergy makes killing people so easy.

The people that are bad at Brand are people that stay in the middle of the fights instead of the edges. Also you will need to rely on your team to actually protect you some with some CC/exhaust on people that can close the distance very quickly.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


As long as you know how to position yourself Brand is ridiculous. His spell synergy makes killing people so easy.

The people that are bad at Brand are people that stay in the middle of the fights instead of the edges. Also you will need to rely on your team to actually protect you some with some CC/exhaust on people that can close the distance very quickly.


Yeah that's why playing with friends is a must. I'm usually just screaming "GET IT OFF GET IT OFF" on Mumble whenever someone focuses me haha.


----------



## Aawa

I did some testing and I got my livestream to work! I played 1 live game with Alistar and went 2/7/28.

I'll throw the link into the thread when I get home and play some games.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


I did some testing and I got my livestream to work! I played 1 live game with Alistar and went 2/7/28.

I'll throw the link into the thread when I get home and play some games.


That's good to hear. My Xsplit no longer decides to cooperate with me after their recent update. It started to drop frame rates like crazy whereas on the older build I was alright. :| Until its fixed I'm not streaming anymore.


----------



## supra_rz

Any EU clans i can join here ? l4g









edit: brand wll get nerfed for sure..


----------



## pjBSOD

Last night me and my friends had the best game we've ever had. Everyone on their team was level 30, I was 24, Booms was 27 and the rest were sub 20. First blood didn't occur until 11 minutes into the game.










It lasted an hour and 20 minutes. Best game I've ever played in so far against decent people.

(I am Ewok)


----------



## r34p3rex

Woo just got into ranked







1464


----------



## alexanat

Anybody want to start forming a little team with me? Tired of playing with leavers and idiotic people. Doesn't have to be ranked or anything.


----------



## TrustKill

Just tried Rammus tonight, love him







My new favorite tank, bye Amumu! And yes, I haven't played very many champs. 400 or so games in and I don't think I've even tried 1/4 yet







I play the same ones over and over again too often...


----------



## alexanat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;13213381*
> Just tried Rammus tonight, love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite tank, bye Amumu! And yes, I haven't played very many champs. 400 or so games in and I don't think I've even tried 1/4 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play the same ones over and over again too often...


I do this as well. I've been playing Cait a lot lately because she's on free week and she is AWESOME if you set her up right.

I agree with you on Rammus, he's great. I'm not very fond of Amumu. :/ Singed is my number one tank though... he was one of the first characters I unlocked.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13204213*
> Last night me and my friends had the best game we've ever had. Everyone on their team was level 30, I was 24, Booms was 27 and the rest were sub 20. First blood didn't occur until 11 minutes into the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It lasted an hour and 20 minutes. Best game I've ever played in so far against decent people.
> 
> (I am Ewok)


Those type of games are great. Unfortunately I played a long game like that with Ryze once, went 27-5, and we still lost!! lol oh wells.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

If you weren't added, you're already on the list


----------



## r34p3rex

And just like that I'm down to 1300 -_- 5 losses in a row from feeders and leavers

EDIT: 1250 now


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13219240*
> And just like that I'm down to 1300 -_- 5 losses in a row from feeders and leavers
> 
> EDIT: 1250 now


Yep, best thing you can do is to play duo in those cases. A buddy and I can usually carry a team if needed. Even as mundo and zilean as we have done...

I'm at 1207 recovering from a few hits like that. My K and W:L are amazing yet my elo is still junk


----------



## AsAnAtheist

IGN: Raven Redleaf

I can play just about any champion but atm I am focusing on using Brand.
My typical score is usually 1-5 deaths and more kills then death, this includes times I have terrible teams.


----------



## kpnamja

add me to the list "Kpnamja"


----------



## r34p3rex

Update: 1210


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanat;13209195*
> Anybody want to start forming a little team with me? Tired of playing with leavers and idiotic people. Doesn't have to be ranked or anything.


Add me:
Treee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;13213381*
> Just tried Rammus tonight, love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new favorite tank, bye Amumu! And yes, I haven't played very many champs. 400 or so games in and I don't think I've even tried 1/4 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play the same ones over and over again too often...


I am going to learn to play Rammus as my main for tank as botyh my brothers absolutely love him as tank and they have way more experience that I do


----------



## alexanat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


Add me: 
Treee

I am going to learn to play Rammus as my main for tank as botyh my brothers absolutely love him as tank and they have way more experience that I do










I sent you a friends request.

My IGN is Naaate


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexanat*


I sent you a friends request.

My IGN is Naaate


Accepted.


----------



## Nhb93

I need a duo queue partner since tonight I've been on a 7 game losing streak. 39 games under .500 at this point. I don't see any hope of ever getting to the break even, no matter how many games I play. Been playing for a year and a half, and I've never been even. I can get down to about 28 games under, then I go on a massive losing streak. I just want to get more wins than losses at some point.

If anyone is going to be around tomorrow (well today (Friday (What is this? Parentheses in parentheses?))) night or Saturday night, and is willing to help me work my way up for a few hours, (level 30 please) add me in LoL with the same name.


----------



## alexanat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I need a duo queue partner since tonight I've been on a 7 game losing streak. 39 games under .500 at this point. I don't see any hope of ever getting to the break even, no matter how many games I play. Been playing for a year and a half, and I've never been even. I can get down to about 28 games under, then I go on a massive losing streak. I just want to get more wins than losses at some point.

If anyone is going to be around tomorrow (well today (Friday (What is this? Parentheses in parentheses?))) night or Saturday night, and is willing to help me work my way up for a few hours, (level 30 please) add me in LoL with the same name.


I would, but I'm going on a trip for the weekend. If you want to play after the weekend I am down.


----------



## r34p3rex

I guess i'll play with you.. getting sick of ranked. Dropped from 1500 to 1200 range and now I can't get back out


----------



## Aawa

Wooo home for the evening and get to rock out some LoL all night!

here is a link to my live stream







Feel free to add me Aawaa

http://www.livestream.com/testren


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


Wooo home for the evening and get to rock out some LoL all night!

here is a link to my live stream







Feel free to add me Aawaa

http://www.livestream.com/testren


Just wanted to tell you that your stream is too choppy to watch.


----------



## Aawa

weak thanx for letting me know. i hvae to figure it out :\\


----------



## TrustKill

If anyone is in the San Jose, CA region and going to Fanime next month me and my friends are doing a LoL cosplay group







It will be epic!


----------



## bigal1542

List updated.

I was just reading up on the recruiting stuff, and it seems like a decent deal. I wonder how many people use the link that I have in the first post to download it. Too bad its against the TOS to recruit people







lol

As for all the guys out there getting frustrated with ranked... Find another 30 on here and do duo. Helps a ton. Also, I cant remember who is who from OCN to the game, so if I'm ever online and youre looking for a ranked, go ahead and shoot me a message







I'm usually with friends in premade 5s and stuff, but if not, then I will be more than happy to do a ranked. I just got above 1200 after taking some huge hits due to just the worst luck...

Oh and this patch looks amazing... Im an avid fiddle and gp player and both of these changes make me very happy.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13255607*
> List updated.
> 
> Oh and this patch looks amazing... Im an avid fiddle and gp player and both of these changes make me very happy.


Enjoy!

I'm liking the changes, even to allistair that I play occasionally.


----------



## puffsNasco

umm rumble looks interesting, i got 8k ip should i just buy nocturne?

anyone know if i can just jungle with nocturn without armor seals?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13279807*
> 
> anyone know if i can just jungle with nocturn without armor seals?


As a player who has tried it before, it's VERY hard and you WILL fall behind. Nocturne is one of those jungle classes that needs to have runes in order to successfully keep up and do his job.

Since I was a low level at the time I bought Warwick instead, I was able to jungle with ease without having really any decent jungle runes.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13279807*
> umm rumble looks interesting, i got 8k ip should i just buy nocturne?
> 
> anyone know if i can just jungle with nocturn without armor seals?


You don't need armor runes. I jungle with Nocturne using only ArPen, Dodge, and CDR runes (3x ArPen Quints).

Start off with Cloth armor + 2 health pots and head to mini golems.

Have your lane mate leash them and immediately drop your Q on the golems and start attacking. Smite the first golem, then drop another Q on the other golem (keep auto attacking in the process) - you'll be level 2 at this point, use skill point on your W. Use a health pot and head over to wraiths.

Aim your Q so that it hits all 4 and keep attacking the blue wraith. Finish off wraiths and head to wolves. As you round the corner, drop your Q on ALL the wolves and kill the big one first. You should have around 200-250hp left at this point and be level 3 (use skill point on Q).

Head over to Blue and aim your Q so that it hits both of the small lizards and try to kill them both (depending on how efficient you were earlier, you may or may not have enough health to do this. Once you kill both of the small ones (you don't have to, it just streamlines your jungling so you don't have to wait for minions to spawn), B and buy a long sword.

Repeat this process (golems, wraiths, wolves) and B again. Buy your madreds and another health pot (so you have 2 pots left - one from before, one now). Head to blue, then red, then finish all 3 camps again and you'll be 6. Gank time.


----------



## Chungster

Dodge seals are statistically better than armor seals for giving effective HP and significantly more expensive.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just tried Brand for the first time since he's free this week.

Went 14-9 when it was a 4v5 the entire game. He's really fun.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13279807*
> i got 8k ip should i just buy nocturne?
> 
> anyone know if i can just jungle with nocturn without armor seals?


Noc is awesome. I dominate pretty much any game I play with him. I jungler with armor pen reds and attackspeed yellows, blues, and quints. I start with a vampric scepter then go take wolves wolves then smite the blue wraith and take them then golems. At that point go back to base then get blue then wolves again, then wraiths, then golems, then red. Depending on the lanes either go heal or kill someone or their enemy jungler. Rinse and repeat for profit. This jungle build is what I call a speed jungle build, and works great. No leashing needed either. Pretty safe on the health side. I can usually beat mid and solo lanes to level 4/5 which is when I leave the jungle (depending on how the lanes are looking).


----------



## puffsNasco

so what's your jungle path then?

i'm thinking of just lane with him

back to brand, Brand is op xD? i kind of think so


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13283304*
> so what's your jungle path then?
> 
> i'm thinking of just lane with him
> 
> back to brand, Brand is op xD? i kind of think so


I don't think he's OP. He's very squishy and vulnerable to ganks. Sure he does alot of damage, but there's no point in having alot of damage if you can die in a few hits


----------



## luckii

what kinda fps are you guys getting? i swapped from a 9600gt to 5850 and still have only 60 fps. something seems wrong. or is that the cap?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckii;13293504*
> what kinda fps are you guys getting? i swapped from a 9600gt to 5850 and still have only 60 fps. something seems wrong. or is that the cap?


Disable Vsync. IMO, there's really no point in having more than 60FPS in LoL. Beyond that (unless you have a 120Hz monitor), you'll get screen tearing when you scroll around


----------



## luckii

oh alright, i'll do that. that's true, over 60 is pointless but i was just wondering why the new card shows the same fps


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13293564*
> Disable Vsync. IMO, there's really no point in having more than 60FPS in LoL. Beyond that (unless you have a 120Hz monitor), you'll get screen tearing when you scroll around


i try to keep vsync on due to i dont want to see screen tearing and etc. Like r34p3rex no point in have above 60fps when your refresh rate is at 60 for the monitor.

Anyways... been craving some LOL, been testing in classes all week and i really want to play a game ATM....


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;13283304*
> so what's your jungle path then?


If you were talking about me as noc:

Wolves (attack big one first then others)
Wraiths (smite big one then attack middle one)
Golems
Base, heal get armor and a pot or two if you want
Blue golem (attack blue golem first, little guys should die with your passive, use smite on the big golem too)
Wolves (should die real fast)
Wraiths (die fast, attack big one first)
Golems (easy)
Red (smite big one, little ones should die to passive)
Back to base if you want. I believe you are level 5 at this point so you can nail a lane if the enemy is pushing or weak. You will have red and blue so youll have full mana. I run ghost, so that can help here. If you go back to base, I think you can get wriggles and/or boots based on how jungling went and if you laned for a little. Throw down the ward somewhere and think about counter jungling/taking their jungle. If nothings open, just hit a lane until the creep camps spawn again and hit level 6.
As for skill order:
1. W
2. Q
3. W
4. E
5. Q
6. Ult
From there you can do it as you please, but I put preference in Q and E.
You do need to make sure nobody soaks up experience, and once you do golems the first time you will get pretty low health, so do a practice run or two before a real game









I can usually be the highest level in the game, yes I can beat mid and jungle ww. Test it out and see. I haven't really shared this anywhere and it was my secret build but hey its OCN I love you guys







lol

As for masteries I go 21/0/9 with standard ad with improved smite in offense and improved ghost, perseverance and max experience and 1 in jungle buffs for utility. For runes, I run armor pen reds, flat armor yellows and flat attack speed for everything else.

If you have any questions, just let me know









The best part is when you hit level 6 before anyone else in the game. Nobody is ready for a noc ult if you haven't been seen in a while haha.


----------



## Psyren

Bringing this back up.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone try my jungle route yet?


----------



## Angello

Add me. Ingame name Teralion, playing on European server.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angello;13342058*
> Add me. Ingame name Teralion, playing on European server.


Added to the list.


----------



## smorgan

Who's down for some LoLing? haven't played in a month ish so it will take me a while to get back into the groove... I just wish the downtime would hurry up and be over haha!


----------



## Fortunex

Add me up... Summoner name is xFortune, playing on North American server.


----------



## thisispatrick

Vayne=crazy D:


----------



## Plex

She'll definitely be nerfed. Played her 3 times yesterday and went like 25-3 each game with minimal effort. Silver Bolts is funny.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Eh, played against 7 Vaynes yesterday and they all sucked. Friend got on and went 12-4 and that was the best i've seen. Rumble needs get nerfed!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13297082*
> If you were talking about me as noc:
> 
> Wolves (attack big one first then others)
> Wraiths (smite big one then attack middle one)
> Golems
> Base, heal get armor and a pot or two if you want
> Blue golem (attack blue golem first, little guys should die with your passive, use smite on the big golem too)
> Wolves (should die real fast)
> Wraiths (die fast, attack big one first)
> Golems (easy)
> Red (smite big one, little ones should die to passive)
> Back to base if you want. I believe you are level 5 at this point so you can nail a lane if the enemy is pushing or weak. You will have red and blue so youll have full mana. I run ghost, so that can help here. If you go back to base, I think you can get wriggles and/or boots based on how jungling went and if you laned for a little. Throw down the ward somewhere and think about counter jungling/taking their jungle. If nothings open, just hit a lane until the creep camps spawn again and hit level 6.
> As for skill order:
> 1. W
> 2. Q
> 3. W
> 4. E
> 5. Q
> 6. Ult
> From there you can do it as you please, but I put preference in Q and E.
> You do need to make sure nobody soaks up experience, and once you do golems the first time you will get pretty low health, so do a practice run or two before a real game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can usually be the highest level in the game, yes I can beat mid and jungle ww. Test it out and see. I haven't really shared this anywhere and it was my secret build but hey its OCN I love you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> As for masteries I go 21/0/9 with standard ad with improved smite in offense and improved ghost, perseverance and max experience and 1 in jungle buffs for utility. For runes, I run armor pen reds, flat armor yellows and flat attack speed for everything else.
> 
> If you have any questions, just let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part is when you hit level 6 before anyone else in the game. Nobody is ready for a noc ult if you haven't been seen in a while haha.


Will def try this. I love junglin' noc.


----------



## jigglylizard

Yeah Vayne seems OP; its why I bought her...

Hard to master though. First game I was like 3-7. Will practice her tonight if servers allow me to play more than 1 game lol


----------



## smorgan

What's your favorite tanks to play guys?










Currently playing a lot of 2xSunfire builds with Amumu... that guy is a BEAST


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorgan;13468076*
> What's your favorite tanks to play guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently playing a lot of 2xSunfire builds with Amumu... that guy is a BEAST


They don't stack. At least, I haven't looked as of the Vayne update, but for months they haven't so no reason to get more than 1 anymore.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13468442*
> They don't stack. At least, I haven't looked as of the Vayne update, but for months they haven't so no reason to get more than 1 anymore.


Yeah it's been a while since they stacked. No reason to get more than one anymore, there are better armor items for the same price. Just wasting the unique passive at that point.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## smorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13468564*
> Yeah it's been a while since they stacked. No reason to get more than one anymore, there are better armor items for the same price. Just wasting the unique passive at that point.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


oh i see! it's been a long while since I've played and I remember them stacking (or other passives of similar nature) at some point in the past


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smorgan;13469258*
> oh i see! it's been a long while since I've played and I remember them stacking (or other passives of similar nature) at some point in the past


Used to, not anymore







. Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Psyren

Played Vayne. Lovin' the look and the playstyle :3

Skillcap is high on that one, but i'm expecting a nerf on W. I think they might nerf the duration on her Lv.3 Ulti as well. 12 seconds is just too long imo.


----------



## NomNomNom

Can you sign me up? IGN is hatoraide23. play a little bit of ranked would play more if I had a solid dual que partner. Been playing for close to a year now and can fill almost any roll. And I buy wards lol. am I in?


----------



## alexanat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom;13469335*
> Can you sign me up? IGN is hatoraide23. play a little bit of ranked would play more if I had a solid dual que partner. Been playing for close to a year now and can fill almost any roll. And I buy wards lol. am I in?


My ELO is pretty low (1050 or so) but I am looking for a solid ranked partner so I can climb up...

Right now I play Jungle WW because it's a role that needs to be filled in ranked but more often than not I am stuck with people who auto lock whatever the hell they feel like.


----------



## Nhb93

I'm about 976 or something, because in ranked, one bad carry costs you a game. I'd be willing to climb up together with you.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13479791*
> I'm about 976 or something, because in ranked, one bad carry costs you a game. I'd be willing to climb up together with you.


Its possible to get that low? D: Dayum Gurl!
I've played multiple games where my friend and I won even though our teammates fed. Sucks bro :|


----------



## NomNomNom

what are ur guys' IGN maybe we could try a couple normals first?


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*


what are ur guys' IGN maybe we could try a couple normals first?


You keep saying "IGN." What the hell is IGN?

edit: Figured it out all by myself. "In-game name?" Am I right?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13480158*
> You keep saying "IGN." What the hell is IGN?
> 
> edit: Figured it out all by myself. "In-game name?" Am I right?


Correcta_mundo_


----------



## pjBSOD

Mfw Vayne is one of the hardest champions I've ever attempted to play.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13480309*
> Correcta_mundo_


Ah, thanks. That acronym was new to me. I kept thinking of that magazine or website IGN. Clearly, that confused me.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Mfw Vayne is one of the hardest champions I've ever attempted to play.


Eh, she has a high skill cap, yes. But you don't need to play very well to do amazingly good on her. Granted, I'm like 1800 ELO and have a pretty solid grasp on the game, here are my results with her:

I've played her only 6 times.

Normal: 23-4-4
Normal: 19-2-5
Ranked: 10-6-13 (we lost this one)
Ranked: 10-5-13 (we lost this one)
Ranked: 14-5-8
Ranked: 29-3-3 (yes, that actually happened in a ranked game)


----------



## Aawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smorgan*


What's your favorite tanks to play guys?










Currently playing a lot of 2xSunfire builds with Amumu... that guy is a BEAST


Out of all the tanks, I have the most fun playing Alistar. The new changes to him made him a lot more fun to play because your passive actually helps you farm along with team fights









I am going to try out an AP Alistar once I have time to play. I havent played in a week or two. I want to see how well his passive scales with AP.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Eh, she has a high skill cap, yes. But you don't need to play very well to do amazingly good on her. Granted, I'm like 1800 ELO and have a pretty solid grasp on the game, here are my results with her:

I've played her only 6 times.

Normal: 23-4-4
Normal: 19-2-5
Ranked: 10-6-13 (we lost this one)
Ranked: 10-5-13 (we lost this one)
Ranked: 14-5-8
Ranked: 29-3-3 (yes, that actually happened in a ranked game)


I've only been playing for a few months now, not too long. I've never done ranked games, I recently hit 30 and I try to play a few games every day. I used to play all day but I don't have that much time anymore, really.

When I played her I'd get alright scores, I'd never go mass negative, just nothing special. Anywhere from like 7-11, etc. Once I learned how to use her E and what not it got a little better. She's still really hard to me because I'm used to playing "tanky" champs like Garen, etc. When I played her and I'd go into team fights I'd die almost instantly.

...And forget about 1v1ing or being in a team fight that has a Tryndamere ._.


----------



## Vhox

AP Alistar is quite viable since his ulti is enough defense to make up for your lack of it in items. If you roam from early levels it's a bit harder to farm up all that you need for AP though. Play-style preference I suppose.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


She's still really hard to me because I'm used to playing "tanky" champs like Garen, etc. When I played her and I'd go into team fights I'd die almost instantly.


That explains that, then. It takes a completely different playstyle to be effective with a squishy carry. My "main" being Ashe helped me pick her up quickly. Champs like Vayne excel when you can skirt on the outside, avoiding direct damage and nuking from the back. Her Tumble is GREAT for this, and for poking.


----------



## pjBSOD

Poking? Term I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Mfw Vayne is one of the hardest champions I've ever attempted to play.


Yeah, but she carries too hard imo.

I mean sure she's meant to counter Tanky-DPS, but mfw she does too much damage. Q + Sheen = Enemy QQ.

Don't even get me started on R + Q ambushes from brush ._.

She's getting a nerfbat to the face, that's for sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Poking? Term I haven't heard yet.


The ability to get in cheap auto-attacks/skills against an enemy champ without any real retaliation in return.

Basically the same thing as harasment.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Poking? Term I haven't heard yet.


Poking means being able to quickly move in, deal damage, and return to safety. A very important part of the laning phase.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## pjBSOD

I see. Do you guys have any recommendations on a build for her? I've been doing this:

phantom dancer
bersek greave
infinity
frozen mallet
tenacity ( any)
bloodthist or black cleaver

As far as runes I've been rolling x9 ap, x9 mana regen, and x9 cdr lvl 18


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13480309*
> Correcta_mundo_


icwatudidthair


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I see. Do you guys have any recommendations on a build for her? I've been doing this:

phantom dancer
bersek greave
infinity
frozen mallet
tenacity ( any)
bloodthist or black cleaver

As far as runes I've been rolling x9 ap, x9 mana regen, and x9 cdr lvl 18


That build is okay, but i really suggest to build Sheen.

At first i tried a similar build, then i tried Sheen.

Rush Sheen, get MS1 boot on your 1st recall...

So.

Starting item
-> Doran's Blade.

Lane until you have 1600 Gold, recall, build Sheen and MS1 boots.

From there on out you can build AD items as well as some survivability.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, Sheen seems like it'll be nice for Vayne.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Yeah, Sheen seems like it'll be nice for Vayne.


Watch the spotlight for a great easy build with her.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Yeah, Sheen seems like it'll be nice for Vayne.


It's borked beyond hell









The rune setup i use is (Lv.28)

9 x Crit Marks
9 x Mana Seals (Not at all needed. Busy collecting IP for ATK Speed Seals)
8 x CDr Glyphs

2 x Crit Quints

When you land those crits off Sheen proc'd attacks, it hurts alot.


----------



## Plex

You don't want to focus on crit with Vayne. Attack speed scales with her Silver Bolts, and that ends up being a HUGE chunk of her damage. Your runes should be AS and ArP (for good mid-late game scaling.)

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## UnrealX

OCN - UnrealX
LOL - unrealshant


----------



## thisispatrick

For all the people who keep posting their IGNs, just join the OCN LoL channel for easy checking on who's on.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


You don't want to focus on crit with Vayne. Attack speed scales with her Silver Bolts, and that ends up being a HUGE chunk of her damage. Your runes should be AS and ArP (for good mid-late game scaling.)

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


But when the crit does go off, the damage is insane .-.

I'm working on AS seals because i only have mana seals, i'm only level 28 :/

My core build with her so far is:

- Doran's Blade.

--> Sheen + MS1 boots on first recall.

--> Berzerker Grieves (Still testing) + AS dagger for Black Cleaver

--> Black Cleaver --> Zeal

From their its a matter of getting rushing MBR, ditching Doran's Blade for IE, getting a survival item, and of course PD.


----------



## Aawa

So last night I did some messing around with alistar to see if I could actually do some damage while being very tanky, that way once my cool downs are done, i'm not completely useless in team fights.

Start Doran's Shield
Got Boots of Swiftness (can be merc treads if you need magic resists)
Rod of Ages (getting catalyst stone initially)
Warmogs
Sheen
Atamas Impaler
Sunfire Cloak

I should of gotten Sunfire Cloak before Atamas but i wasn't really thinking. The sheen is cheap and does help with getting a little bit more damage after a knockup or headbut. The couple of games I was in, I didn't finish last in damage dealt!


----------



## Nhb93

I swear, I cannot win games on Fridays. Lost 7 straight tonight. I just want to get even with wins and loses so I can quit playing the game.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I swear, I cannot win games on Fridays. Lost 7 straight tonight. I just want to get even with wins and loses so I can quit playing the game.


wow!

I lose every game I play Vayne and I win every game i play Ashe. I think I'm getting the message....

(I am like 9/10 for last games with Ashe and 1/4 for Vayne approximately)


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


wow!

I lose every game I play Vayne and I win every game i play Ashe. I think I'm getting the message....

(I am like 9/10 for last games with Ashe and 1/4 for Vayne approximately)


Lol Vayne may be strong, but she isn't exactly easy-mode either









CC heavy comps can make her life miserable, and exhaust isn't her friend either.


----------



## andyroo89

Vayne is easy to counter, Well not really. As long as you have a slow or snare when running away from her XD


----------



## Fortunex

Vayne is quite strong, but that's toned down by her difficulty. She is very difficult to play and very punishing if your positioning is poor, although she can harass easily in lane.

Drop any form of CC on her and she's dead, usually.


----------



## Dman

I dunno everytime time I get a Vayne on my team, they get owned by a teemo mid, how is that even possible lol.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


I dunno everytime time I get a Vayne on my team, they get owned by a teemo mid, how is that even possible lol.


Vayne's laning phase is actually crappy tbh.

Stunners and Caitlyn are her worst enemies. Other range champs, gap closing melee champs come next.

Until she gets boots, and Sheen she's meh :/


----------



## Plex

You guys are doing something wrong with her.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


You guys are in a low ELO.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Fixed it for you










lol, I wasn't going to go there.


----------



## Psyren

Lol well it's true







.

I am pretty low ELO and i very rarely play a match because i quit Solo Q months ago.

Well a majority of players seem to have the same issue with Vayne:

Strong harass, but really poor farming and pushing ability, and like i meantioned in my last post: CC and Caitlyn make her cry.

Unless you're really good at last hitting, Vayne is actually a really tough character to use for the average player during laning phase...


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13525938*
> Lol well it's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am pretty low ELO and i very rarely play a match because i quit Solo Q months ago.
> 
> Well a majority of players seem to have the same issue with Vayne:
> 
> Strong harass, but really poor farming and pushing ability, and like i meantioned in my last post: CC and Caitlyn make her cry.
> 
> Unless you're really good at last hitting, Vayne is actually a really tough character to use for the average player during laning phase...


Yeah I understand that, but you just described MANY champs. Caitlin is a beast laner because of her range, most champions hate her early game.

Vayne is extremely good and poking early on. Especially if you're paying attention to your Silver Bolts counts. Tumble and her passive allow you to deal a lot of front-end damage and zip out.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

The only 2 I hate laning against when I go Urgot (since he's the only one I solo and mid with) is Vayne and Kat, the rolling and blinking make my acid a hard hit







.


----------



## bigal1542

List update. Sorry guys about taking forever I have been more than busy lately









Gotta love the talk going on in here too.

I'm going **** for singed lately. He is so much fun as a tank. Literally unkillable with his ult if you have been farming right. Just too much fun.

As for Vayne, shes unreal against teams with no cc but if she gets bogged down shes done.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


List update. Sorry guys about taking forever I have been more than busy lately









Gotta love the talk going on in here too.

I'm going **** for singed lately. He is so much fun as a tank. Literally unkillable with his ult if you have been farming right. Just too much fun.

As for Vayne, shes unreal against teams with no cc but if she gets bogged down shes done.


Ha I been gaming with singed a lot lately, don't really have all the runes I need since I play mostly AD, but he's fun.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


As for Vayne, shes unreal against teams with no cc but if she gets bogged down shes done.


See now this is something i've brought up with other people.

What's the point they create her to be an anti-tank/tankyDeeps champ when all she does is incite people to use stacks of CC [Which they already do] :/

OK whoop-dee-doo-dah Tenacity now exists, but the items they've introduced are only good on a handful of champs. If Riot plans on giving us other anti-CC options besides Mercs they need to start adding some more Tenacity stuff soon. As things are right now, Mercs are *still* the go to anti-CC item seeing as it got buffed :/

*sigh*


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;13535029*
> Ha I been gaming with singed a lot lately, don't really have all the runes I need since I play mostly AD, but he's fun.


I sorta use my own runes here, doesn't really match up with most guides out there. Magic pen reds, dodge yellows, magic resist per level blues, and health quints. I've even played him on the wrong runeset and hes fun lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13535729*
> See now this is something i've brought up with other people.
> 
> What's the point they create her to be an anti-tank/tankyDeeps champ when all she does is incite people to use stacks of CC [Which they already do] :/
> 
> OK whoop-dee-doo-dah Tenacity now exists, but the items they've introduced are only good on a handful of champs. If Riot plans on giving us other anti-CC options besides Mercs they need to start adding some more Tenacity stuff soon. As things are right now, Mercs are *still* the go to anti-CC item seeing as it got buffed :/
> 
> *sigh*


Yep, I completely agree. You'd be surprised how much an oracle shuts her down too...


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Vayne is awesome, some think she's overpowered but that's hardly the case. I have not once been troubled by a Vayne, even if I am not playing Vayne.

They are very easy to counter actually, just stay the hell away from her and DO NOT FEED HER EARLY GAME. Vayne is very easy to feed early game because of her silver bolts, most people think they can go head to head with her at level 6, but are sadly mistaken.

That is the only reason why people think Vayne is overpowered, people feed her too much in early game, where she can then stack high AS early game, and more AD mid game. By late game, I am usually almost done with her build.

Criticals at about 500~ to champions+E for stunning=gg for anyone, tank or not.
There's a few items though that can seriously screw her up, for example the 30% standard damage to magic damage back to the enemy pretty much screws me over.


----------



## Ekemeister

Lol name: AzureLion

I'm quite new to LoL, but it's amazing fun.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsAnAtheist;13585725*
> Vayne is awesome, some think she's overpowered but that's hardly the case. I have not once been troubled by a Vayne, even if I am not playing Vayne.
> 
> They are very easy to counter actually, just stay the hell away from her and DO NOT FEED HER EARLY GAME. Vayne is very easy to feed early game because of her silver bolts, most people think they can go head to head with her at level 6, but are sadly mistaken.
> 
> That is the only reason why people think Vayne is overpowered, people feed her too much in early game, where she can then stack high AS early game, and more AD mid game. By late game, I am usually almost done with her build.
> 
> Criticals at about 500~ to champions+E for stunning=gg for anyone, tank or not.
> There's a few items though that can seriously screw her up, for example the 30% standard damage to magic damage back to the enemy pretty much screws me over.


Yep, shes just like rumble. Great early game, useless late game unless she's fed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ekemeister;13588545*
> Lol name: AzureLion
> 
> I'm quite new to LoL, but it's amazing fun.


You're added. Feel free to join up with one of us sometime. I add anyone that adds me, and if they aren't on a recent game I assume that they're from OCN. I'm more than willing to play with a newbie









Note: This is only when I am not in full premades, which I do some of the time.


----------



## Pandaga

IGN: magicpandaga

Could use more people to play with and whats with the rise of TF all of a sudden, its ridiculous


----------



## pjBSOD

Arrrgh, 1 IP away from buying Twisted Fate. I was playing Vlad last night after a month or so of not playing him, did really well. Forgot how much fun he was.

IG: dubstepalicious

Add me if you wanna do some normal games sometime, I'm level 30.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;13597630*
> IGN: magicpandaga
> 
> Could use more people to play with and whats with the rise of TF all of a sudden, its ridiculous


Spilt-Pushing.

About Vayne, she's getting nerfed next patch no doubt about it... Hopefully Riot don't pull a Sona or Miss Fortune on her :/

Personally i'd like to see the %damage on W lowered by 1, and the duration on R lowered to 8/9/10...

But we see what Riot says this week.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Spilt-Pushing.

About Vayne, she's getting nerfed next patch no doubt about it... Hopefully Riot don't pull a Sona or Miss Fortune on her :/

Personally i'd like to see the %damage on W lowered by 1, and the duration on R lowered to 8/9/10...

But we see what Riot says this week.



Yeah. I'd still like to see a nerf to rumble tbh... he's pretty OP early game


----------



## thisispatrick

11/3 and lost. I'm tired of this game and its players.

Edit: You know what? It was 13/3...


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


11/3 and lost. I'm tired of this game and its players.


Well the Tribunal has been up for a while now on US. EU has had it for a good few days already.

We and see what comes of it


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


11/3 and lost. I'm tired of this game and its players.


I know that feel...feels bad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


But we see what Riot says this week.


what is this about?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sign me up.

Cube1103

Random servers

Just got into this game a week ago it is freaking awsome. Cant wait for DotA 2 to come out.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13601303*
> 11/3 and lost. I'm tired of this game and its players.


Ha had one like that earlier, went 4/0 in laning phase where I was 1v2 since we had a jungler. Our other lanes fed the other team badly, we got steam rolled.


----------



## pjBSOD

I don't queue alone anymore, I only queue with friends. It's really frustrating to queue into bad mannered players.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Woot mastery pages, been waiting forever for these.


----------



## Psyren

Yeah saw them earlier. About damn time.

This was a pretty good patch me thinks. Lots of needed changes.

Annie bot will be totally hax now


----------



## Jermoney3

in game- Jermoney3
Amercian Servers

Is anyone on here looking to start a ranked team? been playing with some friends of mine but they dont want to take it seriously xD
pretty good player play many characters, add me in game


----------



## Sainix

I play almost every day so add me to the list

ocn name sainix
LOL name Sainixxx


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13624345*
> Yeah saw them earlier. About damn time.
> 
> This was a pretty good patch me thinks. Lots of needed changes.
> 
> Annie bot will be totally hax now


lol, Annie bot spam was annoying as as, she probably is a huge pain now.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;13624669*
> lol, Annie bot spam was annoying as as, she probably is a huge pain now.


You have no idea









Had a co-op game earlier that i literally had to carry single-handedly









I was Caitlyn, played intermediate bots.

Had 2 Asians on my team, so obviously *Zero* team chat. And they fed so bad The 1 dood (my starting lane partner) played Kennen. Did ok at the start, then started doing the most ******ed stuff after laning phase and just fed. The other guy was Vayne, sucked so bad, oh and the build *shudders*

Next in line was an Amumu, building just defense items and trying kill champs :/ oh i forgot to add that this was his *very first game of LoL







*

And lastly, we had a Pantheon, who quite frankly just sucked. He had a KPD less than 1.

I finished like 26/3/xx with a full build, and like 6000 spare gold.

Annie bot and MF bot were raping them so bad it wasn't even funny









That game was so not nice


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13624863*
> You have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a co-op game earlier that i literally had to carry single-handedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was Caitlyn, played intermediate bots.
> 
> Had 2 Asians on my team, so obviously *Zero* team chat. And they fed so bad The 1 dood (my starting lane partner) played Kennen. Did ok at the start, then started doing the most ******ed stuff after laning phase and just fed. The other guy was Vayne, sucked so bad, oh and the build *shudders*
> 
> Next in line was an Amumu, building just defense items and trying kill champs :/ oh i forgot to add that this was his *very first game of LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> And lastly, we had a Pantheon, who quite frankly just sucked. He had a KPD less than 1.
> 
> I finished like 26/3/xx with a full build, and like 6000 spare gold.
> 
> Annie bot and MF bot were raping them so bad it wasn't even funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game was so not nice


Been there and done that on every single point









THe asians bother me though tbh. I'm really bothered by teammates that can't speak with me, as this is a team game. It seems to happen to be quite often. Usually in what little English they can manage they will only insult me...

Add me though; Treee

I'm an amumu that doesn't try to kill anyone alone lol


----------



## thisispatrick

People can't beat bots?...


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13625045*
> People can't beat bots?...


IKR.

But when people are playing Vayne, and are building: Starks, Avarice Blade, Philos Stone







, and a Banshees Veil????

*sigh*


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13625129*
> IKR.
> 
> But when people are playing Vayne, and are building: Starks, Avarice Blade, Philos Stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and a Banshees Veil????
> 
> *sigh*


Not that hard to 1v5 bots.

You try playing 1v5 as Urgot against actual players.
My team had :
2 leavers
AD Backdoor Rammus
AD Veigar


----------



## Nhb93

Just played like my second or third game as Amumu because he's free right now, and I'm used to playing tanks and we needed one. Started off 7-1 in laning phase, since my friend as Brand was getting targeted like mad from Eve and Yi. He only died twice or so, and I raked up 7 kills. I played Rammus on the last free rotation, and it's nice to play different tanks.


----------



## pjBSOD

One of the greatest LoL patches I've seen in my time of playing so far.

I always hate being "that guy" who helps people get banned... But for IP? Are you kidding? Consider me a kiss-up.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13625045*
> People can't beat bots?...


lol the rest of the bots are pretty easy, but annie bot can get annoying with her spam, especially since I only co-op for new builds and champs







.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;13625201*
> AD Veigar


Lol what

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


AD Veigar


Viable.


----------



## Tralala

Add me!
LoL name: El Diablo Nochez


----------



## r34p3rex

OP Rumble is OP


----------



## Mako0312

ShinigamiDojima

North America


----------



## Tralala

im on there!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


OP Rumble is OP



















You decide to do that after playing with me last night?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


You decide to do that after playing with me last night?

















Hah we had a 5 man queue for 5 of those games







I laned with a sion.. most OP combo ever







We got first blood every game and almost always had 5-6 kills within 10 minutes

Sion 2 second stun + rumble flamespitter + sion shield explosion + rumble taser = gg


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13671647*
> Hah we had a 5 man queue for 5 of those games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laned with a sion.. most OP combo ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got first blood every game and almost always had 5-6 kills within 10 minutes
> 
> Sion 2 second stun + rumble flamespitter + sion shield explosion + rumble taser = gg


I enjoyed a game recently with my brother and I on vent: Sion and Taric. Heals, shields exploding, and of course double-stun. Most unstoppable combo lol

I let my brother get fed and he could basically take down 3 champs by the end solo..


----------



## gtsteviiee

I guess I'll join,
Username: Steviiee, playing on US Server.

I have a friend that is rank 34 solo 5x5 ATM, goes to my school.


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. Looks like I gotta agree with prety much everything said. Rumble OP, Vayne needed the nerf, Annie now stomps, nubs in solo queue... Yep


----------



## gtsteviiee

Does anyone want to play? I'm tired of nubs not communicating, or feeding other teams.


----------



## CCooki33

Europe server, IGN Ladox.
Still play it pretty frequently, it's a fun game.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

just 93 away from lux









not sure if this has been posted but its pretty accurate lol
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMF6sTQ7dLM[/ame]


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee;13675675*
> I guess I'll join,
> Username: Steviiee, playing on US Server.
> 
> I have a friend that is rank 34 solo 5x5 ATM, goes to my school.


How do you get past 30????

Just teasing









Edit: Unless you mean he's the 34th best on US servers for 5x5... in which case that'd be pretty impressive...


----------



## Tralala

guys add me!

I get paired with the worst teams
and I'd love to pwn with some OCN'ers

I main ashe


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


How do you get past 30????

Just teasing









Edit: Unless you mean he's the 34th best on US servers for 5x5... in which case that'd be pretty impressive...


It's pretty obvious that's exactly what he's saying, haha. In any case, I'm 247th!

edited for clarity (ok, I exaggerated a little







)
Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## TrustKill

Woot!

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board...d.php?t=798192


----------



## pjBSOD

If Nidalee looked like that in-game I'd play her all the time


----------



## supra_rz

i love league of legends, but i hate the fact that every new champ is kinda op, vayne at mid does 100 dmg after the Q at lvl 1 :S, thats lame for mid players, i really have a hard time to farm ( malzahar ) , but after lvl 4 i am fine, the only prob is that even nerfed they are still op. I really wanna see RIOT balancing these things,

a champ cant be carry-pusher and have massive abilities of harassment and life steal.

thats ridiculous


----------



## TrustKill

Well... it's not so much that they're OP, but they just do their roles way better than older champs. There are way too many that are just outdated now. Like, why would you pick Tristana when there's Caitlyn or Vayne? They're way better at ranged DPS and chasing.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Had my 1st game with Lux, since she will be my new main
I think I did decent 7/3/19

any build tips?
http://riotstats.com/matches/us-143851814

prob could of done without clarity, didnt really need it after ROA


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;13697236*
> Had my 1st game with Lux, since she will be my new main
> I think I did decent 7/3/19
> 
> any build tips?
> http://riotstats.com/matches/us-143851814
> 
> prob could of done without clarity, didnt really need it after ROA


lux is great for harassment, be sure to get the ionias boots for cooldowns so that you can spam your ulti, rabandoms is a must for every AP player and also archangel for mana.

Now everything depends on the team, if there is a tank or a lot of magic res enemies get void staff for magic penetration, if most of them are AD players i suggest Zonias ring with such a great active skill, if you got a lot of AP opponents and lots of CC go for bashees veil.

Remember to get an item for defense and get all your cooldowns as low as possible ( you can also buy a morellos and get magic penetration boots ).

Rod of ages is another great item for mana health and AP in the begging.

i dont suggest stacks at first cause if the enemy team is good they wont let you farm or kill so stay away if you dont feel you really need it.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;13696616*
> Well... it's not so much that they're OP, but they just do their roles way better than older champs. There are way too many that are just outdated now. Like, why would you pick Tristana when there's Caitlyn or Vayne? They're way better at ranged DPS and chasing.


well its true that newest players are different, but tristana is still a carry player like yi and you have to stop them farming cause at late game they kill you in 3 hits. But vayne is TOO MUCH, escape-carry-stealth-pusher-harassment wth is that ?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;13697639*
> lux is great for harassment, be sure to get the ionias boots for cooldowns so that you can spam your ulti, rabandoms is a must for every AP player and also archangel for mana.
> 
> Now everything depends on the team, if there is a tank or a lot of magic res enemies get void staff for magic penetration, if most of them are AD players i suggest Zonias ring with such a great active skill, if you got a lot of AP opponents and lots of CC go for bashees veil.
> 
> Remember to get an item for defense and get all your cooldowns as low as possible ( you can also buy a morellos and get magic penetration boots ).
> 
> Rod of ages is another great item for mana health and AP in the begging.
> 
> i dont suggest stacks at first cause if the enemy team is good they wont let you farm or kill so stay away if you dont feel you really need it.


I feel like MPen boots are more effective early game. By the time you're 16 and want ot spam your ult, just grab blue buff and a blue potion and you'll be at max CDR


----------



## Starman27

Im testing out the game after a year of Hon. Easy to pick up since I played it, but still very different. If anyone wants to play or give me tips I'm Veiledaiel in game, and play on US.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


lux is great for harassment, be sure to get the ionias boots for cooldowns so that you can spam your ulti, rabandoms is a must for every AP player and also archangel for mana.

Now everything depends on the team, if there is a tank or a lot of magic res enemies get void staff for magic penetration, if most of them are AD players i suggest Zonias ring with such a great active skill, if you got a lot of AP opponents and lots of CC go for bashees veil.

Remember to get an item for defense and get all your cooldowns as low as possible ( you can also buy a morellos and get magic penetration boots ).

Rod of ages is another great item for mana health and AP in the begging.

i dont suggest stacks at first cause if the enemy team is good they wont let you farm or kill so stay away if you dont feel you really need it.


cool thx, I dont do ap builds much
she's kind of fun with her ulti

I usually dont get stack items, except with karma and singed since I usually dont get many kills or deaths, but a lot of assist


----------



## Nhb93

I think my friend's Lux build involves Lucidity, Rabadon's, Archangel's, then something along the lines of a Void Staff for the Magic Pen, Morello's for the cooldown and then some defense or just anotehr Archangel if you're just steamrolling. He's really one of the best Lux player's I think I've seen, and I'm not just saying that because he's my friend. I call them out on bad play.

Plus he can land that ult like no body's business. If you can't land your ult on escaping enemies, you're going to have a hard time playing Lux. If you have your ult CD maxed. I think it goes down to 26 seconds, so you could theoretically fire it off before a fight, poke around, wait for the fight, and fire it off again.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I think my friend's Lux build involves Lucidity, Rabadon's, Archangel's, then something along the lines of a Void Staff for the Magic Pen, Morello's for the cooldown and then some defense or just anotehr Archangel if you're just steamrolling. He's really one of the best Lux player's I think I've seen, and I'm not just saying that because he's my friend. I call them out on bad play.

Plus he can land that ult like no body's business. If you can't land your ult on escaping enemies, you're going to have a hard time playing Lux. If you have your ult CD maxed. I think it goes down to 26 seconds, so you could theoretically fire it off before a fight, poke around, wait for the fight, and fire it off again.


24 seconds is the max







I played alot of a lux a while back.

I usually go for soul stealer first. As lux, you should be staying back in teamfights and not dying. Build up the stacks









Then M.Pen boots, Lucky Pick, rabadon's, hourglass (VERY IMPORTANT FOR SURVIVABILITY!!!!!), and lich bane (600+ damage auto attacks anyone?)


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


24 seconds is the max







I played alot of a lux a while back.

I usually go for soul stealer first. As lux, you should be staying back in teamfights and not dying. Build up the stacks









Then M.Pen boots, Lucky Pick, rabadon's, hourglass (VERY IMPORTANT FOR SURVIVABILITY!!!!!), and lich bane (600+ damage auto attacks anyone?)


as said if the enemy team is good i wont let you stack anything







i prefer saving money for early tear for mana


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13701597*
> 24 seconds is the max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played alot of a lux a while back.
> 
> I usually go for soul stealer first. As lux, you should be staying back in teamfights and not dying. Build up the stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then M.Pen boots, Lucky Pick, rabadon's, hourglass (VERY IMPORTANT FOR SURVIVABILITY!!!!!), and lich bane (600+ damage auto attacks anyone?)


I want to try Lux out. I need to buy her though lol


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13703499*
> I want to try Lux out. I need to buy her though lol


She's pretty fun if you like skillshots







That said, there are only a certain number of games in which you should pick lux.. your team needs to have at least 2 melee champions and a hard tank to keep the enemy from focusing on you. Lux is all about burst damage so during your cool down, you're pretty much helpless and useless


----------



## wgolden

i only get like 49% gpu usage out of my two 6970's, is that bad?


----------



## Mako0312

No. I get low usage on my 460s too. I wonder what my 580 will do.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;13703468*
> as said if the enemy team is good i wont let you stack anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer saving money for early tear for mana


My friend usually grabs a tear and basic boots on his first return trip. Never has the mana troubles I do.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgolden;13703900*
> i only get like 49% gpu usage out of my two 6970's, is that bad?


I'd be worried if your GPU usage with two 6970's was higher than that in a game like LoL


----------



## alexanat

Deeper into ELO hell I go.

Anyone care to duo que some time? I'm really low now... around 900.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanat;13706066*
> Deeper into ELO hell I go.
> 
> Anyone care to duo que some time? I'm really low now... around 900.












Dude just quit.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgolden;13703900*
> i only get like 49% gpu usage out of my two 6970's, is that bad?


I'm around there with my 460, yet if I up all the settings to VHigh, my FPS is actually fairly low (30-50 in a lane). I dun get it


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexanat;13706066*
> Deeper into ELO hell I go.
> 
> Anyone care to duo que some time? I'm really low now... around 900.


976 or something. Nhb93. If you see me on, just ask me if I want to play, but I might already be playing normal games with friends. But I'm more than willing to play (win) some ranked.


----------



## Tralala

im online now


----------



## My Desired Display Name

went 3/0/11
pretty easy not dying with her lol, I just cant get the big kills, I hate midding


----------



## Domenic71

Anyone want to play some non-ranked games right now. Cooldowns71


----------



## Chungster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


It's pretty obvious that's exactly what he's saying, haha. In any case, I'm 47th!

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


Bryden7? I hear you're a really nice guy. But probably not you since the ladders move around so much.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


My friend usually grabs a tear and basic boots on his first return trip. Never has the mana troubles I do.


with tear + my E . i never had either.


----------



## Mako0312

I think I'm going to play some after I install my 580.


----------



## Tralala

I'm online now,
guys come on! I want to pwn with OCN dudes


----------



## Fortunex

Read this and give your opinions, please:
http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=809594


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Eh, he brought some some good points up: mainly the disgustingly DC/Server status issues, but some of the other stuff I haven't seen.

A part of me is starting to think Riot puts out OP'd champs that pwn everyone just so the majority decides to purchase them and then in a week they nerf them down.


----------



## Mako0312

Anyone else having the issue where the game crashes after every game??


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13739022*
> Anyone else having the issue where the game crashes after every game??


Must be your setup


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


Anyone else having the issue where the game crashes after every game??


Mine sometimes crashes after around 5 games in a row. Maybe it's because I ran CCleaner after one of the famous POS updates and I had over 200 ddl's to wipe.


----------



## Tralala

My copy never crashes,
been pretty good though I'll admit the servers could use a little work


----------



## r34p3rex

My experience has improved significantly after I started queue dodging bad teams. When you say "need a tank" and the last person picks zilean, it's time to leave.


----------



## pjBSOD

Bought Orianna launch day. I like her a lot, fairly difficult and isn't like Vayne or Rumble in terms of new champ OPness. I always go positive with her, but barely. She's actually pretty hard because there's a LOT of stuff to keeps tabs on.

When I get tired of that I just go back to Vlad and go like 16-2. <3 Vlad.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Bought Orianna launch day. I like her a lot, fairly difficult and isn't like Vayne or Rumble in terms of new champ OPness. I always go positive with her, but barely. She's actually pretty hard because there's a LOT of stuff to keeps tabs on.

When I get tired of that I just go back to Vlad and go like 16-2. <3 Vlad.


Is that LIGHTS in your avatar?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Is that LIGHTS in your avatar?


No, it's Boxxy.

Keeping it legit:










ಠ_ಠ


----------



## scaz

scaz = scaz I play in the US, not sure what server.


----------



## Randed

Name's randed on lol, play in the US, just started about 1 week ago, the game is awesome


----------



## Domenic71

Anyone here perhaps have a solution to the eternal "Logging onto chat service"? Ive tried repairing and reinstalling to no avail.


----------



## imadude10

IGN is Synntax. I play on the US server.

I usually play Amumu, Lux, Swain, Cho'Gath or Irelia, but I've been playing around with alot of other Champs.

^







Brolaf


----------



## r34p3rex

COW ES #1 HEUEHUEUHUEHUEUHEUEHEUHUEHUHUEHUEUHE

op. so op.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

i still say vayne is a load of crap


----------



## Mako0312

I'm gunna give Fiddlesticks a try.

ShinigamiDojima


----------



## svaalbard

I am an glad (s6/7/8) wow player that recently picked up LoL, playing as Tryhandamere and Fiddlesticks =)


----------



## Mako0312

I hate playing with people that provide zero backup. Also it me or does not a damn person pay attention to the map, and other players status?

Im tired of getting gang raped lol.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13755304*
> I hate playing with people that provide zero backup. Also it me or does not a damn person pay attention to the map, and other players status?
> 
> Im tired of getting gang raped lol.


That's just solo queue for you. Find some friends and 5 man queue, only way to solve that problem. It's kind of sad how people get to level 30 and are still oblivious to such things


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13745674*
> COW ES #1 HEUEHUEUHUEHUEUHEUEHEUHUEHUHUEHUEUHE
> 
> op. so op.


Priceless









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13741303*
> Bought Orianna launch day. I like her a lot, fairly difficult and isn't like Vayne or Rumble in terms of new champ OPness. I always go positive with her, but barely. She's actually pretty hard because there's a LOT of stuff to keeps tabs on.
> 
> When I get tired of that I just go back to Vlad and go like 16-2. <3 Vlad.


I haven't had a chance to play this week, so is she really as hard as her profile says (Difficulty meter is full)?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13756082*
> I haven't had a chance to play this week, so is she really as hard as her profile says (Difficulty meter is full)?


I'm not a spectacular player, but I'd consider myself competent, and to me she's actually difficult. She's ridiculous fun to play, but a pain in the butt at the same time. She entirely revolves around her ball, really. So if you throw it to a teammate for defense and then you get jumped, you're dead. I mean, she does great damage and such, but she is incredibly squishy. I've killed her in a Q>W>E as Vlad when her ball wasn't on her to shield herself.


----------



## r34p3rex

WEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13766864*
> WEEEEEEEEEEEE


Where are you when I go on losing streaks...

Another summer, another LI LAN?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13766887*
> Where are you when I go on losing streaks...
> 
> Another summer, another LI LAN?


Hah it's gotta happen soon though.. I'm leaving LI on 7/8.. also vacation from 6/23-7/3


----------



## Jo0

I'm on a massive losing streak now. I dont know why - -

Im Jo0 on the US servers.


----------



## whitingnick

Been on losing streak lately. It's sad







I've done decent, it just seems like I'm always on the losing team... Guess this is part of doing solo 5v5's sometimes..

Been trying Miss Fortune out a lot, she's decent mid game, but man she sucks late game. Maybe my build crappy too


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick;13766928*
> Been on losing streak lately. It's sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done decent, it just seems like I'm always on the losing team... Guess this is part of doing solo 5v5's sometimes..
> 
> Been trying Miss Fortune out a lot, she's decent mid game, but man she sucks late game. Maybe my build crappy too


Most likely your build/setup.

What you building with her, and what's your rune page look like?


----------



## pjBSOD

I wish I had Nocturne... he;s such a fun champ


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I rock as Galio, almost always win, but its a boring champ, I want to play xin but then I just feed (unless feeded early game)







wat do


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I always manage to do very well with Noc. His ult + fear = rape in game. Get fed off squishies while jungling and you're unstoppable.

Recently I've been playing Sona and it's amazing how essential she is. You can turn an underwhelming team into a scary force with her. Constant heals and a good stun in a team battle is deadly. Plus her "Q" is one of the best KS'er.


----------



## Faded

I play LoL just about everyday, usually with a group of friends.

I have been duo-queuing with a friend to get out of Elo-hell and am very proficient playing the tank/tank-dps/support-tank roles.

Looking for a good ranked 5man crew. I am also trying to put one together, for season 2. We have vent and are always looking for people who don't throw tantrums and rage when a game doesn't start out well.

ID - Trickbaby


----------



## Faded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


I always manage to do very well with Noc. His ult + fear = rape in game. Get fed off squishies while jungling and you're unstoppable.

Recently I've been playing Sona and it's amazing how essential she is. You can turn an underwhelming team into a scary force with her. Constant heals and a good stun in a team battle is deadly. Plus her "Q" is one of the best KS'er.


i duo-queue solo ranked with a buddy. I am usually tanky Alistar/Amumu/Cho and he plays Sona. Right now, we are on a 9-game winning streak, in ranked.

I am a firm believer that she is one of the highest DPS SUPPORT classes, in the game. Her heals aren't as great as others, but she more than makes up for it with her AoE stun and damage potential.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded;13773637*
> i duo-queue solo ranked with a buddy. I am usually tanky Alistar/Amumu/Cho and he plays Sona. Right now, we are on a 9-game winning streak, in ranked.
> 
> I am a firm believer that she is one of the highest DPS SUPPORT classes, in the game. Her heals aren't as great as others, but she more than makes up for it with her AoE stun and damage potential.


Agreed, late game her "Q" and her innate Power Chord do a ton of damage and is a great finishing move for low HP enemies in a team fight. Continous heals and her "W" for movement speed allow my team to run down fleeing opponents.

Couple of my buddies were able to stay in the enemies base for around 5 minutes until the end of game just picking them off. She does really well with an off-tank who can dish out damage.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13773768*
> Agreed, late game her "Q" and her innate Power Chord do a ton of damage and is a great finishing move for low HP enemies in a team fight. Continous heals and her "W" for movement speed allow my team to run down fleeing opponents.
> 
> Couple of my buddies were able to stay in the enemies base for around 5 minutes until the end of game just picking them off. She does really well with an off-tank who can dish out damage.


definitely.

tank Alistar doesnt have the damage necessary to make the pairing with Sona, optimal, but as long as your team is half decent... his fantastic team fight abilities will make up for it.

Pair Sona with a hard carry, like Tryndamere or Olaf and the other team is going to have a rough time with things.

I almost exclusively play the Tank/Off-Tank/Tank-DPS/Support-Tank role... i have played it so long that i like to have the power to choose when to initiate a team-fight, and when to retreat.

Considering most people want to be the one getting kills, in this game, i don't mind taking the backseat in a Tank role, as long as we win


----------



## Nhb93

What's your buddy's Sona build? I bought her, but didn't play a lot of her.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13774167*
> What's your buddy's Sona build? I bought her, but didn't play a lot of her.


i will ask him about it, when we play this evening. i know he only has a couple of core items. The rest is dependant on who we're up against.


----------



## pjBSOD

I have been playing a lot of Eve recently... I only queue with one of my best friends and our friends so it's always 3-5 of us. I just get my Boots of Mobility and roam and we literally 85% of the time win because the gank setup with Eve is phenomenal.

To any Eve players, is it better to play AP Eve or AD? I have only been playing AD. I go Sheen>Boots of Mobility>Trinity Force>The Brutalizer>Black Cleaver>Ghostblade>Last Whisper.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13775112*
> I have been playing a lot of Eve recently... I only queue with one of my best friends and our friends so it's always 3-5 of us. I just get my Boots of Mobility and roam and we literally 85% of the time win because the gank setup with Eve is phenomenal.
> 
> To any Eve players, is it better to play AP Eve or AD? I have only been playing AD. I go Sheen>Boots of Mobility>Trinity Force>The Brutalizer>Black Cleaver>Ghostblade>Last Whisper.


Eve is a mid-low elo/pubstomping monster. Most players have absolutely no clue how to counter any kind of roaming stealth character. She gets pretty well shut down at higher levels though. Helluva nasty carry, with a few kills under her belt.

Most people i know who play her say AD is the way to go, but there will always be people having success with the off-builds of ANY character.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13775112*
> I have been playing a lot of Eve recently... I only queue with one of my best friends and our friends so it's always 3-5 of us. I just get my Boots of Mobility and roam and we literally 85% of the time win because the gank setup with Eve is phenomenal.
> 
> To any Eve players, is it better to play AP Eve or AD? I have only been playing AD. I go Sheen>Boots of Mobility>Trinity Force>The Brutalizer>Black Cleaver>Ghostblade>Last Whisper.


Build what your team needs.. she works well either way. If your team only has one AD, then go for AD. If your team only has one AP, go for AP


----------



## Nhb93

I think AP is more useful for 3 hitting squishies in the back. It's a crazy amount of burst, coupled with a Lich Bane, it's deadly.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13767142*
> Most likely your build/setup.
> 
> What you building with her, and what's your rune page look like?


I've been using this build with Miss Fortune:

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/miss-fortune-the-bounty-hunter-33967

I've heard of a cool build that stacks, but haven't found it yet


----------



## r34p3rex

Epic thread: http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=807686
Quote:


> Yo Momma so easy, everyone has facechecked her bush.
> 
> Yo Momma so ugly, Teemo used Q on himself.
> 
> Yo Momma so fat when she tried out LoL, enemy team said: "GG, she's too fed".
> 
> Yo Momma so nasty, that when she uses Nidalee she's already a cougar.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitingnick*


I've been using this build with Miss Fortune:

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-le...y-hunter-33967

I've heard of a cool build that stacks, but haven't found it yet


That build is... err rather old.

That build was still okay before the Mallet and LW changes.

OK lets see...

First off. Those mana Glyphs are a no. Personally i run CDr glyphs, but you could also run some resistance glyphs too. CDr would be to your benefit as you want your R up as fast as possible.

Zerkers are okay, but you should be looking run MS3 boots or Mercs if you're going up against a CC-Heavy enemy comp. Also the added MRes helps too









Unless the enemy comp is stacking alot of armor, i suggest Black Cleaver > LW.

Mallet can be replaced with a survivability item. Mallet is pretty meh on ranged carries now since the nerf.

Madreds should only be built if you're facing off against HP stacking whores. You're better off building a second Bloodthirster for damage.

Masteries. Take those 2 points of of Alacrity and place them on Offensive Mastery. This helps with laning.

That's just brief sum up. I suggest you look up newer builds for MF as well


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13775112*
> I have been playing a lot of Eve recently... I only queue with one of my best friends and our friends so it's always 3-5 of us. I just get my Boots of Mobility and roam and we literally 85% of the time win because the gank setup with Eve is phenomenal.
> 
> To any Eve players, is it better to play AP Eve or AD? I have only been playing AD. I go Sheen>Boots of Mobility>Trinity Force>The Brutalizer>Black Cleaver>Ghostblade>Last Whisper.


All I know is that i've recently seen a ton of AD Eve's and they can absolutely destroy a team unless you have a premade. I've solo queued with ******ed teams who goes off on their own to farm or others who won't stick around the 1-2 people oracles or even decide to ignore Eve when she pops up in a team battle.

Her initial stun and 1-2 hits for a kill are disgusting. Especially when I play Sona and i'm already sticking in the back to avoid being caught up in the middle of a team fight..i'm already too far for the others to get back and help me and I hate to waste my ult just for her so I can get away. She really has been quite a force lately.


----------



## Faded

once you've played a role long enough, you can pretty much manipulate any build to work in a given situation.

I very rarely use the exact same build in one game, that i did in a previous game... On the flip side, i have friends that WILL NOT play a character unless they can find a build on mobafire or leaguecraft.

on that note, i dont have much input on carry builds as i am almost exclusively in a tank role of some sort.

Feel free to hit me up if you want to play, we have almost always have a premade going.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13775112*
> I have been playing a lot of Eve recently... I only queue with one of my best friends and our friends so it's always 3-5 of us. I just get my Boots of Mobility and roam and we literally 85% of the time win because the gank setup with Eve is phenomenal.
> 
> To any Eve players, is it better to play AP Eve or AD? I have only been playing AD. I go Sheen>Boots of Mobility>Trinity Force>The Brutalizer>Black Cleaver>Ghostblade>Last Whisper.


AD all the way, unless you're <800 ELO and the enemy team doesn't know what MR/HP is.

For my AD build I go Boots1>Sheen>Youmuu's>Triforce>whatever else is needed (Inf Edge if they're still squishy, Black Cleaver if not, Bloodthirster if I'm doing a lot of side pushing/ganking and need the life regen in between, Madred's maybe, Banshee's, etc.), getting Boots2 somewhere in there, usually before Youmuu's if I'm low on money, or after if I have enough to finish Youmuu's when I go back. If I'm not getting any/many early ganks, I get a Wriggles (or at least a Vamp Scepter) to farm/jungle/sustain myself in between gank attempts.


----------



## Mako0312

I feel like my game is severally lacking compared to you guys.

If your interested in teaching me a few tricks hit me up.

-ShinigamiDojima.


----------



## r34p3rex

Playing cow like a bauss

It's a shame I didn't have LoL Replay running


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Just realized my in-game name is: Th3R3pist


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13786209*
> Playing cow like a bauss
> 
> It's a shame I didn't have LoL Replay running


What is that? I don't think I've seen that before.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;13796308*
> What is that? I don't think I've seen that before.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


LoL Replay? It records a replay file of your game







it's not a full blown replay (you can only see what your team sees) but it allows you to check out what your teammates were doing during the game


----------



## Mako0312

The screen is just different from mine. or maybe i'm crazy.

And my session ia closing after every game quite annoying.


----------



## Jo0

Our mid went afk for the first 10 minutes of the game. We were 10 kills behind...and omg I just tunnel visioned my way to victory.


----------



## Plex

Had a funny game on my smurf last night. We had this awesome combo with Urgot's swap, Blitz's Pull and Ashe's arrow.

I am the Ashe.







Don't blink, it happens fast!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAqzC4PBv4[/ame]

Discussing it here: http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=828723


----------



## bigal1542

List updated. Sorry it took forever guys. A couple of thoughts that you guys may want to think about, as well as for me.

It is nice and all having a list of everyone that plays LoL in my first post, but I don't think it is being used like it should. What do you think of scrapping the list, and if anyone wants to be in the group, then they can join the "OCN LoL" chat and set it to start up everytime LoL starts (done by hitting the little gear at the top right). This way we don't really have to add eachother, and it is much easier to if we feel like it. Games should be much easier to plan as well. Right now, there are only a few of us in chat sometimes, and it is limited what we can make of games.

This would by no means change the aspects of the group, it would just remove the list on the first page and have everyone join the chat instead.

Thoughts? I know you guys got em, I wanna hear em









So far I got:

Pros:
See who is online at the moment
See who is not in a game
Easily add friends, and meet up for games
Could have a running chat going
Less likely that I will miss someone on the list
People will be more likely to add others rather than going down the list

Cons:
There won't be a list, so you can't line up OCN names to IGN


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


List updated. Sorry it took forever guys. A couple of thoughts that you guys may want to think about, as well as for me.

It is nice and all having a list of everyone that plays LoL in my first post, but I don't think it is being used like it should. What do you think of scrapping the list, and if anyone wants to be in the group, then they can join the "OCN LoL" chat and set it to start up everytime LoL starts (done by hitting the little gear at the top right). This way we don't really have to add eachother, and it is much easier to if we feel like it. Games should be much easier to plan as well. Right now, there are only a few of us in chat sometimes, and it is limited what we can make of games.

This would by no means change the aspects of the group, it would just remove the list on the first page and have everyone join the chat instead.

Thoughts? I know you guys got em, I wanna hear em









So far I got:

Pros:
See who is online at the moment
See who is not in a game
Easily add friends, and meet up for games
Could have a running chat going
Less likely that I will miss someone on the list
People will be more likely to add others rather than going down the list

Cons:
There won't be a list, so you can't line up OCN names to IGN


Facepalm. Suggested this a while ago and only a few listened .-.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Had a funny game on my smurf last night. We had this awesome combo with Urgot's swap, Blitz's Pull and Ashe's arrow.

I am the Ashe.







Don't blink, it happens fast!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAqzC4PBv4

Discussing it here: http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board...d.php?t=828723


Dear god that was epic.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


List updated. Sorry it took forever guys. A couple of thoughts that you guys may want to think about, as well as for me.

It is nice and all having a list of everyone that plays LoL in my first post, but I don't think it is being used like it should. What do you think of scrapping the list, and if anyone wants to be in the group, then they can join the "OCN LoL" chat and set it to start up everytime LoL starts (done by hitting the little gear at the top right). This way we don't really have to add eachother, and it is much easier to if we feel like it. Games should be much easier to plan as well. Right now, there are only a few of us in chat sometimes, and it is limited what we can make of games.

This would by no means change the aspects of the group, it would just remove the list on the first page and have everyone join the chat instead.

Thoughts? I know you guys got em, I wanna hear em









So far I got:

Pros:
See who is online at the moment
See who is not in a game
Easily add friends, and meet up for games
Could have a running chat going
Less likely that I will miss someone on the list
People will be more likely to add others rather than going down the list

Cons:
There won't be a list, so you can't line up OCN names to IGN


Why not just add a google docs spread sheet so people can add themselves?


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13871618*
> Why not just add a google docs spread sheet so people can add themselves?


The other suggestion is easier. I intend to go in chat and go "Who wants to queue normal/ranked premade?"

kthxbai


----------



## tensionz

I'm new to it but will prolly get into it quite a bit.
Ingame: Nowis0n (NA Server)


----------



## Tralala

goddamn Lulzsec got us too!

***!


----------



## Tralala

servers are back up, hooray!

ADD ME ON THERE

El Diablo Nochez


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;13871310*
> Facepalm. Suggested this a while ago and only a few listened .-.


Yeah, but people figured being on the list was good enough. If there is no list, then people are forced to use the chat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13871618*
> Why not just add a google docs spread sheet so people can add themselves?


I have no idea how







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13872251*
> The other suggestion is easier. I intend to go in chat and go "Who wants to queue normal/ranked premade?"
> 
> kthxbai


Chat as in the "OCN LoL" chat?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz;13873175*
> I'm new to it but will prolly get into it quite a bit.
> Ingame: Nowis0n (NA Server)


You're added buddy


----------



## bigal1542

*Important note:*

Everyone in this group is highly encouraged to join the "OCN LoL" Chat room

You can do this by going into "Create or Join Chat" and then typing "OCN LoL"

If done correctly it should be filled with friendly OCN players.

This is how we arrange games.

Once done, click the gear at the top right, and enable joining at program start.

_Please do this ASAP so that we can make games together much easier. This will prevent us from adding everyone on the list. If we all do this it will simplify things greatly. It will also auto-log you into the chat, which will make things easier







_


----------



## r34p3rex

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ah5anlOIoRIEdEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc&w=80&h=500]OCN League of Legends Club[/URL]

Fill out form here: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc6MQ

Here's the code:



PHP:


[URL=https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ah5anlOIoRIEdEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc&w=50&h=500]https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ah5anlOIoRIEdEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc&w=50&h=500[/URL]

Fill out form here: [URL=https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc6MQ]https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc6MQ[/URL]


----------



## matrix2000x2

LoL name : matrix2000x2
NA server


----------



## Chungster

Having a chat room and a list aren't mutually exclusive. I'd say keep updating a list of OCN users and their in game names but we can also try out this chat room.


----------



## __Pat__

PredaNoob
Add me up. Didn't know there was a LoL club on OCN! Saw it in the headlines now








I play on the European server. Kind of disappointed most of OCN is on the US server









Btw are the chat channel and spread sheet for the US or EU server?


----------



## mastertrixter

Count me in. IGN mastertrixter.

Usually play gangplank and nocturne. Starting to like yi a lot though. Still figuring out a decent build for him.

I hate playing against a good Sorka though. Played a game last night where our entire team couldn't bring down a solo Sorka. Just wouldn't die!!!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13874108*
> OCN League of Legends Club
> 
> Fill out form here: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc6MQ
> 
> Here's the code:
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ah5anlOIoRIEdEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc&w=50&h=500]https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ah5anlOIoRIEdEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc&w=50&h=500[/URL]
> 
> Fill out form here: [URL=https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc6MQ]https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEtEWFBlT243TEl6aGRqMVplQUFsZnc6MQ[/URL]


Could you somehow set it up to separate servers? Or maybe just have another column for servers that you play on or something. Get that and it'll be put in the OP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;13878822*
> Having a chat room and a list aren't mutually exclusive. I'd say keep updating a list of OCN users and their in game names but we can also try out this chat room.


I agree. Whenever you log on, invite anyone from OCN that isn't in the chat. There were a few of us last night, but we were all in premades. If we can really get the ball rolling on it then itll be very useful


----------



## bigal1542

Also, anyone know of a site or anything that displays game history for players outside of the client? I saw riotstats.com, but that requires an uploader tool. Anything that does it automatically?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;13878988*
> Count me in. IGN mastertrixter.
> 
> Usually play gangplank and nocturne. Starting to like yi a lot though. Still figuring out a decent build for him.
> 
> I hate playing against a good Sorka though. Played a game last night where our entire team couldn't bring down a solo Sorka. Just wouldn't die!!!


Yi's pretty situational. Usually load him up with Armor Pen runes and CDR. If the team is all squishy- you usually only need 1 major damage item. I found this to be true in nearly every case actually. His wuju gives him a bonus of 70 AD already. There are a lotta ways you can go about this really, and it depends a LOT about who you're playing and laning against and whether or not you're in ranked or solo queue.

SOLO Q:

Laning against 2 rangers: Max meditate/alpha, get doran's ring first
Getting severely harassed: Same
Solo laning vs 2: avoid at all costs, otherwise same.
Laning against melee: Doran's sword, start with alpha, get meditate depending on the situation, otherwise max out wuju, and harass them with your doublestrike when possible (usually alpha, then doublestrike, then run away).

I know people suggest getting Doran's shield first, but it's totally up to you. I've found the sword far more practical than the 10 defence (considering most melee's have armor pen runes and no defence). Early laning, just try to last hit, if you can't, then don't worry about it. Save your alphas, conserve your mana until they try to tower dive. Alpha at that point is useful for buying you a good second of not getting hit, and them getting hit by the turret at least once. Good technique here is if you're going to die either way, immediately alpha, then meditate to buy more time (if you have high hp already, meditate first sometimes can be more helpful, depends on situation of course). They usually get killed by the turret by the time you're dead. Sometimes you even live!

Now for your core build: Get your boots. I prefer berserker greaves, but that's just me. You -could- go for the tabi's or merc treads, but really depends how nasty their team is.

If you want to be useful: build Youmuu's Ghostblade first. Always activate this FIRST and use it up before you use highlander. Sometimes it throws people off. Same goes for taking towers down. Use ghostblade first, and highlander in case of emergency. Lots of considerations for damage items here, personally I get IE next.
If you want to be able to get around faster: Phantom Dancers first. Then build IE right after. After that focus on a survival item (vs high dps team, getting and omen helps a lot).

*items for consideration* if they have no % damage people on their team, getting a Warmog's + atmas makes you nearly unstoppable.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Could you somehow set it up to separate servers? Or maybe just have another column for servers that you play on or something. Get that and it'll be put in the OP










Done


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Done










Looks amazing. Going on the front page


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Done










Excellent work. I went through and added all of the people previously on the list. They are on it now, and don't need to be added, but some people may be there twice if they had put themselves in prior to now. If you would could you go through and sort by name to delete the doubles? Also, would you want to sort it by Server and then Name? Just so that the servers are separate and then within each server it is alphabetical? (Just to make it look nicer). Also, if people do a name change, how should we do that? Have them post that they changed their name and then you go change it? Or resubmit a form or what?


----------



## bigal1542

Hey everyone,

So thanks to r34p3rex, we have a new compact and streamlined method of keeping everyone in the group on a list. I have gone through and added everyone previously on the list, so please do not re-add yourself. You may want to check on there to make sure everything is correct.

Also, please join the "OCN LoL" chat, this is the primary method of how we communicate and make premades. If you aren't part of it, chances are that you're missing out on a lot of the premades.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Excellent work. I went through and added all of the people previously on the list. They are on it now, and don't need to be added, but some people may be there twice if they had put themselves in prior to now. If you would could you go through and sort by name to delete the doubles? Also, would you want to sort it by Server and then Name? Just so that the servers are separate and then within each server it is alphabetical? (Just to make it look nicer). Also, if people do a name change, how should we do that? Have them post that they changed their name and then you go change it? Or resubmit a form or what?


Yea i dont see people changing names too often so if they change, just post here (or PM).. or we could make the spread sheet free to edit


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Yea i dont see people changing names too often so if they change, just post here (or PM).. or we could make the spread sheet free to edit


I'd pass on the free to edit. Someone might mistakenly delete some info. I noticed that there were a few overwrites in the list, and tried to use only the new ones, but I may have missed one or two.

Thanks for making the spreadsheet too. It looks much nicer. I'm at work now, hows the OCN LoL chat coming along? Are people starting to join?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I'd pass on the free to edit. Someone might mistakenly delete some info. I noticed that there were a few overwrites in the list, and tried to use only the new ones, but I may have missed one or two.

Thanks for making the spreadsheet too. It looks much nicer. I'm at work now, hows the OCN LoL chat coming along? Are people starting to join?


Sorted by server and alphabetical now









By the way, in the spreadsheet URL, change w=50 to w=80 so that the server column is displayed too


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13883470*
> Sorted by server and alphabetical now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, in the spreadsheet URL, change w=50 to w=80 so that the server column is displayed too


Looks awesome. Guess those EU guys get the top now









And as for the w=80, it's leaving some blank white space for me on the right side now.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13883877*
> Looks awesome. Guess those EU guys get the top now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the w=80, it's leaving some blank white space for me on the right side now.


You could try 75.. it's just a percentage value







Height is in pixels though


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13883913*
> You could try 75.. it's just a percentage value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height is in pixels though


I went down to 50 and thats the only one with no white space









Is it something on my end or is everyone seeing it that way?


----------



## Faded

I am mostly playing ranked games of any type, so i can get some practice in before the ladder resets. Anyone who wants to duo queue or put a 3/5man ranked team together, hit me up. We have a vent server to use.

Trickbaby


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded;13884001*
> I am mostly playing ranked games of any type, so i can get some practice in before the ladder resets. Anyone who wants to duo queue or put a 3/5man ranked team together, hit me up. We have a vent server to use.
> 
> Trickbaby


Have the ladder resets been confirmed? I have only seen rumors, but nothing legit from riot.

And I'm down for some ranked games, just make sure you're in the chat that we use and if I hop on when youre in there we can hit one up.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13884032*
> Have the ladder resets been confirmed? I have only seen rumors, but nothing legit from riot.
> 
> And I'm down for some ranked games, just make sure you're in the chat that we use and if I hop on when youre in there we can hit one up.


I can dig up a post, but i have seen Reds say that the ladder resets with a new season. Supposed to be getting the Magma Chamber map, after the season 1 championships... we'll see.

i will try to get into the chat room that is setup, i prefer to play ranked over some kind of voice chat. Do you have vent or skype?


----------



## mannyfc

me and a buddy play in my backyard trying to get a game going now... ill be in the chat

manny87


----------



## r34p3rex

Just trolled a game with movespeed cow







530 MS and a 40% speed boost active from Shurelyas







13-3-24!!

Phantom Dancer, Boots of Mobility, FON, Shurelyas, Trinity Force, Frozen Heart


----------



## pjBSOD

I wouldn't mind a ladder reset as long as we get to keep everything.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded;13884094*
> I can dig up a post, but i have seen Reds say that the ladder resets with a new season. Supposed to be getting the Magma Chamber map, after the season 1 championships... we'll see.
> 
> i will try to get into the chat room that is setup, i prefer to play ranked over some kind of voice chat. Do you have vent or skype?


If you could get a link that would be awesome. My buddies and I were debating whether or not it was true. That link will be rep worthy haha.

As for chat, I use Dolby Axon for most all the games (its the lightest weight one with the best sound quality out there and the voice sensing is great, you barely get the keyboard clicks and stuff) and then we switch to skype when some of our friends that have macs play (shame on them). There is also a link to a mumble server on the front page. I gave up on vent because the sound quality was just so bad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;13884720*
> me and a buddy play in my backyard trying to get a game going now... ill be in the chat
> 
> manny87


Add yourself to the member list on in the first post as well









Nice to have you here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13884920*
> Just trolled a game with movespeed cow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 530 MS and a 40% speed boost active from Shurelyas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-3-24!!
> 
> Phantom Dancer, Boots of Mobility, FON, Shurelyas, Trinity Force, Frozen Heart


I gotta play with you sometime haha... Before they changed alistair he was the beastliest ad champ out there. I built him attack speed and damage with lifesteal. I have a pentakill as him in normal games as well. Pretty much went as me hitting my ult and killing everyone.

Some other good ones are the backdoor teleporting ad karthus, and a few others that I can't think of off the top of my head...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13884946*
> I wouldn't mind a ladder reset as long as we get to keep everything.


Keep everything in terms of what?


----------



## bigal1542

Also, if people are curious, I will be using the Jax Uploader by RiotStats after work today. It automatically updates your games and stuff to the site so people can see games and stuff. Sorta neat.

Check out the site if you want and check out yourself. Any games will be there if someone in your game used it.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13885035*
> Also, if people are curious, I will be using the Jax Uploader by RiotStats after work today. It automatically updates your games and stuff to the site so people can see games and stuff. Sorta neat.
> 
> Check out the site if you want and check out yourself. Any games will be there if someone in your game used it.


gr8.. is it for EU also?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13884997*
> 
> Keep everything in terms of what?


In terms of champions, IP, RP, skins, takedowns, assists, etc. You keep everything, but your level resets from 30 to 1.


----------



## Nevaziah

Good day all, I'm new, sorta playing DOTA at first but I'm givin LOL a go. Name is Nevaziah, on North America.

By the way, loading in now, and I am on a 57 minute loading queue. Is this normal?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;13885229*
> 
> By the way, loading in now, and I am on a 57 minute loading queue. Is this normal?


Normal, no. It's not uncommon, however, it's definitely not normal. You'll get a rather long waiting queue maybe once every few weeks. Usually most on patch days and or maintenance days.


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;13885229*
> Good day all, I'm new, sorta playing DOTA at first but I'm givin LOL a go. Name is Nevaziah, on North America.
> 
> By the way, loading in now, and I am on a 57 minute loading queue. Is this normal?


Wow 57 min...

I've never had to wait more then two min..

If it ever loads longer then a min or two then just X the que and retry.

Must be your internet connection or something because 57 min... wow..


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc;13885495*
> Wow 57 min...
> 
> I've never had to wait more then two min..
> 
> If it ever loads longer then a min or two then just X the que and retry.
> 
> Must be your internet connection or something because 57 min... wow..


League is getting big, my friend


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13885212*
> In terms of champions, IP, RP, skins, takedowns, assists, etc. You keep everything, but your level resets from 30 to 1.


Are you sure level resets too? I was under the impression ELO would be the only thing reset


----------



## kaivorth

Lulzsec hacked League of Legends not to long ago. I'm assuming this is why the long wait times.


----------



## Plex

Lol, the levels will not be resetting. Whoever said that is silly.

Your ranked ELO will be resetting, though.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13887137*
> Are you sure level resets too? I was under the impression ELO would be the only thing reset


Nononono. I was saying that I hope everything stays. I don't know what ladder reset means. I guess it only means a reset of the people that play
ranked?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13887685*
> Nononono. I was saying that I hope everything stays. I don't know what ladder reset means. I guess it only means a reset of the people that play
> ranked?


Your RANKED Elo rating will be what's affected. Nothing more, nothing less. They're not taking anything away from you.

As far as ranked stats go, it's undetermined.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;13885061*
> gr8.. is it for EU also?


Nope the chat is only local to the server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13885212*
> In terms of champions, IP, RP, skins, takedowns, assists, etc. You keep everything, but your level resets from 30 to 1.


Riot would never do that haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;13885229*
> Good day all, I'm new, sorta playing DOTA at first but I'm givin LOL a go. Name is Nevaziah, on North America.
> 
> By the way, loading in now, and I am on a 57 minute loading queue. Is this normal?


Yeah, every once and a while after a patch they upload something buggy it might happen. This is the first queue I have seen in over a month. I've never seen one more than 15 minutes though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13887752*
> Your RANKED Elo rating will be what's affected. Nothing more, nothing less. They're not taking anything away from you.
> 
> As far as ranked stats go, it's undetermined.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


Can someone find a link where a red mentions this. All I've seen is rumors.

Also, *PLEASE JOIN THE CHAT SO WE CAN DO PREMADES! THERE IS NOBODY IN IT







*


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;13881201*
> snip


You 1200 elo , bro?

The only way to build yi is trinity force yi.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;13888152*
> You 1200 elo , bro?
> 
> The only way to build yi is trinity force yi.


No way.....I never use TF on yi


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13888141*
> Can someone find a link where a red mentions this. All I've seen is rumors.


There was a red post a few months back about it. Sure it could be easily found with Google. I'm on my phone now or I would.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


There was a red post a few months back about it. Sure it could be easily found with Google. I'm on my phone now or I would.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


I'm still coming up empty. ALL of the red posts I find are saying that they haven't decided yet. I did find one on the Frenchy forums and if you translate it says that it is indeed a rumor:

http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/board/...00#post2002000

EDIT: I found one where Zileas made comments about it. He said there will be some modification on ELO, but isn't sure what kind. They are worried of the roflstomping that happened early in season 1. All the real good players duo queued and moved out while the teams that got stuck with the idiot that deserves to be at 800 get owned regardless. It was rough, and actually not that fun.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Discovered the power of Akali last night...got bored of my Noc/Sona/Shen routine and went and bought Akali and went 11/0 with her...just when I thought League was starting to bore me.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Discovered the power of Akali last night...got bored of my Noc/Sona/Shen routine and went and bought Akali and went 11/0 with her...just when I thought League was starting to bore me.


Left unchecked, Akali is one of the most OP characters in the game. Her ability to snowball is quite simply... gey.

Against an organized team she won't do so well, but she's indeed a roflstompertron in Solo Q.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Discovered the power of Akali last night...got bored of my Noc/Sona/Shen routine and went and bought Akali and went 11/0 with her...just when I thought League was starting to bore me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Left unchecked, Akali is one of the most OP characters in the game. Her ability to snowball is quite simply... gey.

Against an organized team she won't do so well, but she's indeed a roflstompertron in Solo Q.


Got any tips, I've never tried her seriously. I didn't like her playstyle too much. What items do you get and what lane do you look for?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I think I'm done with these random queue idiots. Our Ori fed the other team, and then proceeded to blame the team for dying to fed champs; that logic baffles me.


----------



## jigglylizard

BTW Bigal, I use Riotstat's Jax uploader. It minimizes to tray and doesn't use many resources. Its just part of my habit now to click on its icon just before LoL's...

Gives a lot of useful stats. I'm using it to know which champ's I'm good with. Take a look.... oh ya can't link from work


----------



## Cretz

I love playing AP Yi


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;13893476*
> Got any tips, I've never tried her seriously. I didn't like her playstyle too much. What items do you get and what lane do you look for?


Honestly, last night was my first game with her and I only played one.

I only got to 4 items as I just stayed in lane for constantly harassing after I got gunblade:

Mercury's Treads
Hextech Gunblade
Lich Bane
Rylai's Crystal Scepter
I went mid with her and constantly pinned my opponent against her tower and ganked whenever I could. My rotation depended on the situation.

Sometimes I would use my "E" to dash in and spammed my "R" + "E" constantly and a "Q" to finish them off..."W" is when you drop a shadow and I saved that to get away in case the gank turns bad, however, if it was a beefier champ then I woulld drop shadow and attack from there since it gives you a bonus. The shadow was also helpful dropping it behind a friendly trying to get away...pretty much scares anyone away.

Your "E" and "R" are great finishing off an opponent too. I constantly jungled + ganked after I got gunblade.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;13894985*
> I think I'm done with these random queue idiots. Our Ori fed the other team, and then proceeded to blame the team for dying to fed champs; that logic baffles me.


You don't need to tell me that... haha

The worst is when youre in a 4 premade and your pubnub is just terrible. We won one with a 0-17 swain one time. He was trying, but still... just terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13895174*
> BTW Bigal, I use Riotstat's Jax uploader. It minimizes to tray and doesn't use many resources. Its just part of my habit now to click on its icon just before LoL's...
> 
> Gives a lot of useful stats. I'm using it to know which champ's I'm good with. Take a look.... oh ya can't link from work


I found it







I am actually using it now. Really intersting. Would love to see it expand more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cretz;13895311*
> I love playing AP Yi


...and I hate playing against them. You absolutely need cc otherwise you're screwed. Hes the worst in lane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13895423*
> Honestly, last night was my first game with her and I only played one.
> 
> I only got to 4 items as I just stayed in lane for constantly harassing after I got gunblade:
> 
> Mercury's Treads
> Hextech Gunblade
> Lich Bane
> Rylai's Crystal Scepter
> I went mid with her and constantly pinned my opponent against her tower and ganked whenever I could. My rotation depended on the situation.
> 
> Sometimes I would use my "E" to dash in and spammed my "R" + "E" constantly and a "Q" to finish them off..."W" is when you drop a shadow and I saved that to get away in case the gank turns bad, however, if it was a beefier champ then I woulld drop shadow and attack from there since it gives you a bonus. The shadow was also helpful dropping it behind a friendly trying to get away...pretty much scares anyone away.
> 
> Your "E" and "R" are great finishing off an opponent too. I constantly jungled + ganked after I got gunblade.


I'll give those a shot. You prefer mercs over the flat movespeed boots?


----------



## lilraver018

Just founds this great video or a nunu + amumu + cho combo. Check it out

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pPy451AVWg[/ame]

skip to 2:10mins


----------



## bigal1542

Lol the only ranked 3's game I have is a win. We had nunu, amumu, and xin. We would always travel in a group and I don't recall ever losing (in the normal games). The aoe on 3s is sick... and even in 5's as seen there


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;13888152*
> You 1200 elo , bro?
> 
> The only way to build yi is trinity force yi.


You've gotta be kidding... The reason why people generally don't use TF on AD yi is because he doesn't need to spam skills, then attack. It's more efficient to simply wack away at the target and worrying about chasing/running away. There are a million+1 ways to build yi, I'm not going to say TF doesn't work, but sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried several times though.

However, if you're building AP yi, lich bane isn't a bad item because getting 500+ AP isn't that hard. And considering you have 4 skills, you could potentially dish out a fair amount of damage in a short amount of time.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


You've gotta be kidding... The reason why people generally don't use TF on AD yi is because he doesn't need to spam skills, then attack. It's more efficient to simply wack away at the target and worrying about chasing/running away. There are a million+1 ways to build yi, I'm not going to say TF doesn't work, but sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried several times though.

However, if you're building AP yi, lich bane isn't a bad item because getting 500+ AP isn't that hard. And considering you have 4 skills, you could potentially dish out a fair amount of damage in a short amount of time.


I still haven't built an AP yi but I want to.

Current build uses dorans blade-beserker greaves-2x phantom dancers-2x bloodthirster. All attack speed runes.


----------



## mastertrixter

Anyone watching the live coverage of the season 1 championship?


----------



## jigglylizard

I am right now


----------



## mastertrixter

I like how us take first in group a and first and second in group b


----------



## rogueblade

is this club for the north American or Euro servers


----------



## Mr.Zergling

(Shoutout to NHB) awesome game man lets play again sometime:thumb:


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;13923898*
> (Shoutout to NHB) awesome game man lets play again sometime:thumb:


Yeah, me and Triggerhappy were in voice chat together. Great game.

Me and him when 3/4 for the night. Successful night.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;13905611*
> You've gotta be kidding... The reason why people generally don't use TF on AD yi is because he doesn't need to spam skills, then attack. It's more efficient to simply wack away at the target and worrying about chasing/running away. There are a million+1 ways to build yi, I'm not going to say TF doesn't work, but sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried several times though.
> 
> However, if you're building AP yi, lich bane isn't a bad item because getting 500+ AP isn't that hard. And considering you have 4 skills, you could potentially dish out a fair amount of damage in a short amount of time.


You clearly have not seen me play yi then.FEEL THE PAIN OF 485 TRINITY YI CRIT PROC.























So tanky , so good.

Edit:700 posts :3


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;13924723*
> You clearly have not seen me play yi then.FEEL THE PAIN OF 485 TRINITY YI CRIT PROC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tanky , so good.
> 
> Edit:700 posts :3


I wanna play a game against u with my warmog/atma yi


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm so excited right now. I'm watching the stream and this game has TheRainMan in it. He's the biggest tool on the internet, so if he loses, I'd be able to sleep tight.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

got banned 7 days for leaving games. damn work. NOCTURNE jungle beasting it :]


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;13925120*
> I wanna play a game against u with my warmog/atma yi


atma/warmog yi is not as good as you think.His midgame scaling is terrible.Although its a good choice if you get your other items up first.Usually warmogs would be last though.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;13925190*
> atma/warmog yi is not as good as you think.His midgame scaling is terrible.Although its a good choice if you get your other items up first.Usually warmogs would be last though.


Lol it is. Use dorans blade>berserkers>warmog>atma>bloodthirster>frozen mallet


----------



## Victorious25

Just thought I'd join the group so to speak, I've been playing for some time now and as of this week own every hero! I'm able to play most of them at least reasonably well, but Shen, Taric, Sona, Soraka, Malzahar, Malphite, and Ashe are my "mains".


----------



## AsAnAtheist

I've been using akali quite a bit, so far I am loving her.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, she's alright. I used to play her all the time. She's the kind of champ that needs to be fed to do "exceptional" with, though.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Host joined
I play about 2 thirds if characters. Having tons of fun playing tanks recently
In game name is hmmicholson add me I'm a pro tank


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon;13935758*
> Host joined
> I play about 2 thirds if characters. Having tons of fun playing tanks recently
> In game name is hmmicholson add me I'm a pro tank


I've been moving towards tanks recently. Who do u like and why?


----------



## Psyren

Next patch is set to be a epic one. Hopefully Riot don't make a mess of it i.e. render the servers unstable again -__-


----------



## rogueblade

when is it expected?


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;13935886*
> I've been moving towards tanks recently. Who do u like and why?


Singed poison epic fun =) amumu grab + ult and not a tank but Olaf for tough jungle dps
Probably going to play Shen or alistar next


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13935172*
> Yeah, she's alright. I used to play her all the time. She's the kind of champ that needs to be fed to do "exceptional" with, though.


I do quite well even when not fed. Most people seem to under estimate her level 1 damage.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13935909*
> Next patch is set to be a epic one. Hopefully Riot don't make a mess of it i.e. render the servers unstable again -__-


It's quite pathetic imo that their servers go down EVERY patch. It's the point where I don't play during patch week.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13935909*
> Next patch is set to be a epic one. Hopefully Riot don't make a mess of it i.e. render the servers unstable again -__-


Theres a patch coming soon? whats in it?


----------



## Nevaziah

This game is really addictive. I just played 2 days and leveld up to 6, so much fun.
Ive only been playing 5v5 with beginners vs bots, but im thinking of moving up. Ill be playing tonight (name is Nevaziah) and ill be in OCN LOL channel if anyone wants to strike up a game vs players.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13937342*
> It's quite pathetic imo that their servers go down EVERY patch. It's the point where I don't play during patch week.


It goes down because of the millions of kiddies that log in at the same time to get their daily League of Legends fix


----------



## rogueblade

I'll ask again: Is this club for the North American or Euro servers


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13938600*
> I'll ask again: Is this club for the North American or Euro servers


Look at the OP, it's for both.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I'll ask again: Is this club for the North American or Euro servers


wut? puhlease moar bolder fontz. tia.

But really....i'll be on in a couple of hours and ill stop by the OCN chat...hope to see a couple of you guys there.


----------



## rogueblade

God dam euro server queues....


----------



## GekzOverlord

Anyone know an easy way to switch between US and Euro servers? ive seen a few examples but want to find out which way is more comfortable to use.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon;13936041*
> Singed poison epic fun =) amumu grab + ult and not a tank but Olaf for tough jungle dps
> Probably going to play Shen or alistar next


Yeah I'm getting used to Amumu and Alistar right now. Alistar is the bomb I"'mtrying to master him.

I go tank cuz no one else will yet and I want to, you know, win..


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;13937360*
> Theres a patch coming soon? whats in it?


A really big stinking nerfbat. That's what.

Riot currently have a few things on their agenda:

Jarvan, Vayne, Eve, & Vlad nerfs, Gold/10 item nerfs, the stealth rework, and who knows what else.

I think roaming is about to get a broader hit in the face in general.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13946068*
> Yeah I'm getting used to Amumu and Alistar right now. Alistar is the bomb I"'mtrying to master him.
> 
> I go tank cuz no one else will yet and I want to, you know, win..


yeah I play tanks cause no one else will. jungle tanks are even better


----------



## bigkahuna360

This game sounds exactly like Rise of Immortals. Is it more addicting cause im not that addicted to RoI.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;13947686*
> A really big stinking nerfbat. That's what.
> 
> Riot currently have a few things on their agenda:
> 
> Jarvan, Vayne, Eve, & Vlad nerfs, Gold/10 item nerfs, the stealth rework, and who knows what else.
> 
> I think roaming is about to get a broader hit in the face in general.


Vayne getting nerfed again? What could they possibly nerf Vlad for? Yippee for downed servers the rest of the day.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;13949799*
> Vayne getting nerfed again? What could they possibly nerf Vlad for? Yippee for downed servers the rest of the day.


Yeah, again. From what i gathered so far, the scaling on Tumble and damage on Condemn is getting nerfed. Also, they're removing the AD boost on her ult. They want her to be classified as a Carry not an Assassin+Carry :/. So her early game burst got smacked in the face...

Vlad is getting CD increase on Transfusion. His Laning ability is just way too good.

Oh, and based on Dream Hack, Ashe & Nunu are most likely getting a nerf too. So far from what i read, Ashe's ult is getting a CD increase.

Rumble is possibly getting a nerf to his ult in the next patch as well...


----------



## Aawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


Yeah I'm getting used to Amumu and Alistar right now. Alistar is the bomb I"'mtrying to master him.

I go tank cuz no one else will yet and I want to, you know, win..


you can do an AP/Tanky Alistar and really destroy stuff. The AP scaling on his is ridiculous. Nothing like headbutt to pulverize combo which can take soft target down to ~ 40%ish. If you get really fed you can do that combo and almost outright kill soft targets.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

yay vayne getting nerfed proper
i'm happy, hopefully she goes un played, like eve will be









rejoice, though not sure why they're nerfing vlad


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Yeah, again. From what i gathered so far, the scaling on Tumble and damage on Condemn is getting nerfed. Also, they're removing the AD boost on her ult. They want her to be classified as a Carry not an Assassin+Carry :/. So her early game burst got smacked in the face...

Vlad is getting CD increase on Transfusion. His Laning ability is just way too good.

Oh, and based on Dream Hack, Ashe & Nunu are most likely getting a nerf too. So far from what i read, Ashe's ult is getting a CD increase.

Rumble is possibly getting a nerf to his ult in the next patch as well...


Eh, I'll agree on everyone of those. I hate laning against Vayne for all of those reasons.

Vlad & Ashe had a very short CD for his Transfusion and her arrow. That's a big blow to his mid game.

And I always thought Nunu's ult was OP'd


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


Yeah I'm getting used to Amumu and Alistar right now. Alistar is the bomb I"'mtrying to master him.

I go tank cuz no one else will yet and I want to, you know, win..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggs and bacon*


yeah I play tanks cause no one else will. jungle tanks are even better


That's why I started tanking. I've recently taken a liking to Sona though. She can do some real work if you play her right. I realize she's not exactly difficult to play, but you still have to be aware of what you're doing.

I also agree with Vlad's Q getting a CD increase, but not so much on Ashe's ult. I mean, it's a good stun, but I never considered it OP, and I almost never play Ashe anymore.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;13924296*
> Yeah, me and Triggerhappy were in voice chat together. Great game.
> 
> Me and him when 3/4 for the night. Successful night.


Is that the Mumble? Cause ill get on there next time we play.

Also, about the upcoming patch, I'm really happy about the vlad Q CD increase, but I think that it isn't the right path to take to fix vlad, who has been a problematic champion ever since his release. Any champion that has an ability to make them untargetable/invuln is going to have balance issues.

Also, I <3 irel


----------



## grassh0ppa

hon is down.

Hi guys!!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling;13955563*
> Is that the Mumble? Cause ill get on there next time we play.
> 
> Also, about the upcoming patch, I'm really happy about the vlad Q CD increase, but I think that it isn't the right path to take to fix vlad, who has been a problematic champion ever since his release. Any champion that has an ability to make them untargetable/invuln is going to have balance issues.
> 
> Also, I <3 irel


Nah, we were in an Xfire voice call actually.

Agreed on the Vlad points. Using pool to dodge out of skill shots, Ashe's arrow, volley, Corki bombs, Ez's one skill (that I don't know because I've never played him), TF 3 card, Annie flame cone, etc. Turret shots, auto attacks, target-able skills (Taric stun, Annie Q, Malphite Q)? No, that's not fair, plus it gives life steal? Broken skill is broken.


----------



## mastertrixter

And servers are down........tomorrow yorik testing!!!


----------



## chia233

The patch is a load of bull


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


The patch is a load of bull


Why is that?


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13958719*
> hon is down.
> 
> Hi guys!!


So I heard. Indefinitely. They were stupid to take down both servers at the same time. They did something like upgrade a CPU and managed to take down the whole database somehow..


----------



## supra_rz

Big nerfing coming up







why malz why ?







EU SERVERS ARE ALWAYS DOWN ! /caps


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Okay I officially own with Akali.

2x matches in a row with a competent team. One game ended at around 20:30~ the other ended at around 27~ minutes.
Both games had veigars in them (Different people), both games I mid against veigar. Both games I fed on everyone. Akali really is incredible when played right. Mixed with good judgement, and flash you can pretty much own entire teams.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13962334*
> So I heard. Indefinitely. They were stupid to take down both servers at the same time. They did something like upgrade a CPU and managed to take down the whole database somehow..


yea they really screwed up. The last month of HoN has been horrible... DDOS attacks and now the hardware failure has meant lots of downtime.

Played my first two games of LoL... It's not bad but i went like 11-2 my first game lol, players are pretty bad.


----------



## RoarGasm

This game is starting to get annoying... I'm a really decent player, and always keep getting teamed up with ******ed players due to low elo (not my fault). This ends up in having teams with zero damage, or just feeders or squishies only. Heck, my last game was vs Vladimir/Vayne/Rammus/Akali/LeBlanc - You can imagine how a team with Ashe/Tryn/Annie/WW/Malphite (oh, did I say, they fed 1/8 average) can play against these guys: always shut down!

GRR /ragequit!


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13968068*
> yea they really screwed up. The last month of HoN has been horrible... DDOS attacks and now the hardware failure has meant lots of downtime.
> 
> Played my first two games of LoL... It's not bad but i went like 11-2 my first game lol, players are pretty bad.


PLayers are bad because you are also low level. Once you get higher level you'll start seeing some better players, hopefully


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;13968068*
> 
> Played my first two games of LoL... It's not bad but i went like 11-2 my first game lol, players are pretty bad.


You're level 1..... of course players are bad. Players won't be good at the lower level bracket unless they've remade or made a smurf account to help a buddy, or just for fun.

Making a smurf account is so much fun, especially when the champion you excel at is free for the week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoarGasm;13968126*
> This game is starting to get annoying... I'm a really decent player, and always keep getting teamed up with ******ed players due to low elo (not my fault). This ends up in having teams with zero damage, or just feeders or squishies only. Heck, my last game was vs Vladimir/Vayne/Rammus/Akali/LeBlanc - You can imagine how a team with Ashe/Tryn/Annie/WW/Malphite (oh, did I say, they fed 1/8 average) can play against these guys: always shut down!
> 
> GRR /ragequit!


Don't solo queue! I play all the time with a few good friends. We're practicing for ranked.


----------



## RoarGasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13968886*
> Don't solo queue! I play all the time with a few good friends. We're practicing for ranked.


I don't have any friends who play LoL







.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoarGasm;13969039*
> I don't have any friends who play LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Add people you play with in solo queue as friends after the match and talk/invite themt o games


----------



## Macnemarion

I would like to join this club.

OCN Name- Macnemarion ...(derp)
LoL Name- Macnemarion

Favorite champs are - Ryze, Annie, Yi, Cho'gath


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoarGasm*


I don't have any friends who play LoL







.


Get on "OCN lol" in the chat rooms. People are usually on and if u add me I'll usually play I I'm on


----------



## Balsagna

I'm on every day, most of the time after work

It's basically the only game -- GodFather007 is my game name

Add me!


----------



## mastertrixter

Yorik Is meh. Went 10/7/2 first game 24/7/12 second. Not sure if I like or not


----------



## wongwarren

Really?? I;m the only Malaysia/Singaporean player here?? Then how can I join this club??


----------



## Yangtastic

Is Nunu still a good jungler after the patch?

I tried to take solo blue at the start of the match and it just took me down. 
Now I have to go Wolves > Wraiths > Golems > Blue > Red.

Started with Cloth Armor + 5 HPots + Smite + Consume.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Yorik Is meh. Went 10/7/2 first game 24/7/12 second. Not sure if I like or not


I had 3 or so today, maybe more, I don't always pay attention when I'm streaking in games. I don't think he really does anything exceptionally well. Riot wanted a minion based champion, yet Yorick's die in a matter of hits. I don't think he's worth the IP or RP, just a wasted champion in my book.

I do like a lot of the nerfs and changes they did in this patch, although the Unique passive on the gold per 10 items is going to really change high level competitive play. I mean, did you guys watch the Season One Championships? The European supports DEPEND on those items to stay in the game. I don't think it was needed.


----------



## Karlz3r

Ingame name same as OCN name. Got around 480 wins on my account.









Edit: I'm playing the EU version.


----------



## DoomDash

^--- I guess LoL has one redeeming quality.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r;13973735*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingame name same as OCN name. Got around 480 wins on my account.


Lol


----------



## RoarGasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13969987*
> Add people you play with in solo queue as friends after the match and talk/invite themt o games


I do, I've added a lot, and have been added... Never get invites, and they never accept.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;13970489*
> Get on "OCN lol" in the chat rooms. People are usually on and if u add me I'll usually play I I'm on


Do you play on EU? Also, how do I get on to OCN lol, do I just look for it or what? Thanks.


----------



## Cretz

I've been dominating mid as yi. Wuju style.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Wasn't too impressed with Yorki or whatever. I only played two games with someone else playing him and he's decent I guess. Looked like a good farmer. With all this nerfing they need to nerf Singed. That poopface is too OP'd, but then again, that's probably because I like playing squishies.


----------



## Pandaga

I feel bad for anyone that bought Yorick, he isn't that good however I do give it that he have some great poking skills.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My summoner name would be chenjy9. I play in the NA servers. My main is Anivia and my tank main is Jungle Amumu. XD


----------



## Plex

I remember back when I had a "main." Lol, fun times those were.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;13973415*
> Is Nunu still a good jungler after the patch?
> 
> I tried to take solo blue at the start of the match and it just took me down.
> Now I have to go Wolves > Wraiths > Golems > Blue > Red.
> 
> Started with Cloth Armor + 5 HPots + Smite + Consume.


Hmm I don't usually got the blue route (i got golems>wraiths>wolves>blue)
i tried blue first and didnt have a problem, was more of a close call than I like but had a pot running


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;13973415*
> Is Nunu still a good jungler after the patch?
> 
> I tried to take solo blue at the start of the match and it just took me down.
> Now I have to go Wolves > Wraiths > Golems > Blue > Red.
> 
> Started with Cloth Armor + 5 HPots + Smite + Consume.


If you are having problems you could always ask someone on your team to leash the golem for you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nunu is still a great jungler. His consumer is essentially a 2nd Smite. If you are having trouble, you can always start somewhere else or have people help damage blue. I preferred Nunu mid before nerf though. Mid Nunu was frightening.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoarGasm*


I do, I've added a lot, and have been added... Never get invites, and they never accept.

Do you play on EU? Also, how do I get on to OCN lol, do I just look for it or what? Thanks.


I'm on US.

To get to the chat you go chat>add(it's the + at the bottom)>type in "OCN lol"


----------



## Tralala

I'm online


----------



## RoarGasm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I'm on US.

To get to the chat you go chat>add(it's the + at the bottom)>type in "OCN lol"


Thanks for that. Added it, will be checking it out tomorrow when people are actually awake! It's a shame, most people on OCN are on the US server.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Im online as well:

Raven Redleaf is my ign.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Just downloaded some patch yesterday even after the new champ one and now league closes on me just as the game starts to load after champ select. Any idea what this is?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Could be an issue with the PvP.net software or their air client. I've lost count of the number of times I have needed to reinstall LOL.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Could be an issue with the PvP.net software or their air client. I've lost count of the number of times I have needed to reinstall LOL.


Yeah, right at 52% installing right now.

Feel bad because I solo queued and the team was a man down


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Yeah, right at 52% installing right now.

Feel bad because I solo queued and the team was a man down










Oooh that always sucks! Wasn't rank was it? If it was before the team actually started, at least it will only count as a Queue Dodge and they will get a new teammate.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Nah, thank god it wasn't. I wouldn't solo queue ranked.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Could be an issue with the PvP.net software or their air client. I've lost count of the number of times I have needed to reinstall LOL.


Interesting. Never had reinstall it myself.


----------



## Lightsword

I'm pretty new to LOL, just looking for some people to play with.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightsword;13983801*
> I'm pretty new to LOL, just looking for some people to play with.


Add me. I'm down to play if I'm on. Ign is mastertrixter


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman;13978743*
> If you are having problems you could always ask someone on your team to leash the golem for you.


Okay. And what runes do you suggest?


----------



## EmMure

add me peeps i should be back on shortly i think i fixed my crashing issue


----------



## Nevaziah

I played a game yesterday vs AI . We all had squishies (katerina, master Yi, the flying girl with the flaming sword etc) The AI had 3 tanks in the game (Taric, ChoGrath and another i forgot the name)

It was on beginner but we got steamrolled during the first half of the game until i decided ( I was caterina) I would get items to just pump them all up like health regen, lifesteal etc. and before each fight, I would have all of us get all the blessings (golems, dragons, wolves). 
I think most new players join games and see people pick "agility" and "ranged" heroes and get 20+kills and want to do the same, but they dont realize that good tanks are what make those kills possible most of the time.

So i bough Alistair with IP, and Im still learning how to use him. If anyone wants to play, ill be in OCN LOL at 5:30 PM eastern.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Class just got canceled for me this Saturday so it just opened up! (Well for a couple of hours) so lets get a game going. Got on the OCN chat and noone is every on.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I had 3 or so today, maybe more, I don't always pay attention when I'm streaking in games. I don't think he really does anything exceptionally well. Riot wanted a minion based champion, yet Yorick's die in a matter of hits. I don't think he's worth the IP or RP, just a wasted champion in my book.

I do like a lot of the nerfs and changes they did in this patch, although the Unique passive on the gold per 10 items is going to really change high level competitive play. I mean, did you guys watch the Season One Championships? The European supports DEPEND on those items to stay in the game. I don't think it was needed.


Regarding Gold/10 Items... IMO this is exactly the same as the issue we had with Innervating Locket. Champs shouldn't be competitively viable due to a specific [OP] item. Riot did the right thing. Hit the item(s), observe the changes in the metagame, and then balance accordingly...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


I feel bad for anyone that bought Yorick, he isn't that good however I do give it that he have some great poking skills.


Just like what happened with Caitlyn. Everybody cried "UP! UP!". Then Riot gave her a few buffs (ppl still thought she was UP), and after a good few months ppl learnt to play her, and now she's a "viable pick". I expect the same for the new champ.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Class just got canceled for me this Saturday so it just opened up! (Well for a couple of hours) so lets get a game going. Got on the OCN chat and noone is every on.


I've been wondering the same. I go into Mumble and OCN LoL chat, but nobody is there :/


----------



## Nevaziah

Im online, anyone wanna play, come on down


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Im online, and no one is online either =[


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I'm online and the only other guy in here is MrZergling.....


----------



## pjBSOD

Been jungling as Nunu all day, even after the nerf he's still a VERY solid jungler/counter jungler. Gotta love enemy junglers that don't ward or counter jungle, it's great. Ganked WW in his jungle three times and always stole his wolf/wraith and red buff.

Poor WW.

Oh, yeah.. NOW I AM COOKIE MONSTER NUNU!!!! MWAHAHAHA.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13994693*
> Been jungling as Nunu all day, even after the nerf he's still a VERY solid jungler/counter jungler. Gotta love enemy junglers that don't ward or counter jungle, it's great. Ganked WW in his jungle three times and always stole his wolf/wraith and red buff.
> 
> Poor WW.
> 
> Oh, yeah.. NOW I AM COOKIE MONSTER NUNU!!!! MWAHAHAHA.


Grats on having the most awesome skin ever conceived! If I could play Nunu I'd definitely get it.

As it stands, Just added myself. On most evenings making lots of enemies rage.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;13994726*
> Grats on having the most awesome skin ever conceived! If I could play Nunu I'd definitely get it.


I started playing him a few days ago, I really like him. Way too much fun, and very versatile. And yes, I do agree that it is the best skin in the world.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13994693*
> Been jungling as Nunu all day, even after the nerf he's still a VERY solid jungler/counter jungler. Gotta love enemy junglers that don't ward or counter jungle, it's great. Ganked WW in his jungle three times and always stole his wolf/wraith and red buff.
> 
> Poor WW.
> 
> Oh, yeah.. NOW I AM COOKIE MONSTER NUNU!!!! MWAHAHAHA.


Sweet. I have that skin for a few months now. I mained with Nunu until I was level 30. The moment I bought it was when I realized that Grungy Nunu was 50% off.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;13995140*
> Sweet. I have that skin for a few months now. I mained with Nunu until I was level 30. The moment I bought it was when I realized that Grungy Nunu was 50% off.


Gotta love when that happens.


----------



## Nhb93

I love getting bad picks in solo queue. Picked Sona, other team had AD Garen, Renekton, Kog, Annie, and I forgot the 5th. Didn't go well.


----------



## mannyfc

anyone playing?


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;13985536*
> Okay. And what runes do you suggest?


For jungling? I'm no expert but some armor and some armor penetration are very useful.

Get improved smite mastery & smite..


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;14017535*
> For jungling? I'm no expert but some armor and some armor penetration are very useful.
> 
> Get improved smite mastery & smite..


Depends on the champ but a good general setup is armor pen marks. Armor seals. Cool down reduction glyphs and armor pen quints. Also as stated smite is a must except on Warwick


----------



## JohnDProb

johndprob = moose1be
warwick - my best
nasus
vladmir (i need 100 points but thats 1 game)
ryze - decent if i have a good tank to back me up
im only lvl 16 atm,


----------



## SkullTrail

I'm waiting to finish my new build before hoping back on the LoL wagon. I want to see it maxed out @1080p and want to save my MBP for other, not so intensive, things.

Feel free to add me. My IGN is Skullpture, I'm lvl 30, and I'm pro with Vlad, Jax, Ken, MF, WW, Malph, and Teemo.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;14017535*
> For jungling? I'm no expert but some armor and some armor penetration are very useful.
> 
> Get improved smite mastery & smite..


For Nunu? Armor pen? I think it's the consume that does most of the damage to the minions.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14018312*
> I'm waiting to finish my new build before hoping back on the LoL wagon. I want to see it maxed out @1080p and want to save my MBP for other, not so intensive, things.
> 
> Feel free to add me. My IGN is Skullpture, I'm lvl 30, and I'm pro with Vlad, Jax, Ken, MF, WW, Malph, and Teemo.


My rig I believe maxes it, and yours is significantly better. Don't worry about it.


----------



## henwyybwoi

i tried playing this game awhile back. i couldn't stand it. maybe i'm just bad at it, but i didn't find it to be very fun. roommates were somewhat addicted to it, but only for a week or two.


----------



## W00MBA

been playing a bunch lately. Still


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14018887*
> For Nunu? Armor pen? I think it's the consume that does most of the damage to the minions.


Yeah I was giving a general example of jungling runes. Generally they are physical, nunu is a bit of exception I believe.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I just got Brand and man I love this guy. Brand and Mord are my favorites.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally like playing Amumu, Anivia, Ashe, Nasus, Taric, Trundle, and Vlad.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Yeah, again. From what i gathered so far, the scaling on Tumble and damage on Condemn is getting nerfed. Also, they're removing the AD boost on her ult. They want her to be classified as a Carry not an Assassin+Carry :/. So her early game burst got smacked in the face...

Vlad is getting CD increase on Transfusion. His Laning ability is just way too good.

Oh, and based on Dream Hack, Ashe & Nunu are most likely getting a nerf too. So far from what i read, Ashe's ult is getting a CD increase.

Rumble is possibly getting a nerf to his ult in the next patch as well...


Vayne really, really needed the nerf on her Ult. Who the heck gets quadruple the attack speed? Lol! She literally only needed to land 3-4 hits for a kill. She's also really, really good at getting away using her tumble during the ult. It's frustrating at times. More than anything was her early game, true damage sure hurts, so yes, that was definitely worth noting. Finally her ult's atk damage was on PAR with Yi's wuju- making her a far, far more effective dps than a close ranged melee champ.

GP buffs seem legendary at this moment. I wonder how it'll be in game....! Ult is still the most useless in the game.


----------



## Sirius

Ocn : sirius
LoL: splashzor

Lvl 30 w/ ~200 wins.


----------



## Nevaziah

Anyone wanna play tonight? illl be in the OCN LOL channel


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Hey guys! I'm level 22 and I main Caitlyn. I'm trying to figure out some other champs to pick up but I'm just so in love with Cait. Lol


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox;14027280*
> Hey guys! I'm level 22 and I main Caitlyn. I'm trying to figure out some other champs to pick up but I'm just so in love with Cait. Lol


If you like cait, you should definitely try out: Nidalee, Sivir, and (by far the cheesiest) Vayne. Though playing Nidalee takes a bit of skill so you should consider practicing in custom matches. The good thing is that her cougar form can jump through a lot of convenient areas around the map, so it's worth trying out (and probably will make everyone on their team hate you). But your teammates will deem you epic.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Yeah i thought sivir looked like she might be up my ally. And I definitely want to try vayne. I feel like I need at least one tank and AP though....I tried leblanc this week and liked her, I might end up buying her.


----------



## Mako0312

I've come to like Fiddlesticks even more now.

Anyone know of a build for Fiddle that will give me good mana, defense ( I get raped by tanks ), and cooldown.


----------



## Lrs3329

Ocn : Lrs3329
LoL: Anslem
mostly use tristiana probably getting teemo and twitch soon as i finished my runes


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox;14027702*
> Yeah i thought sivir looked like she might be up my ally. And I definitely want to try vayne. I feel like I need at least one tank and AP though....I tried leblanc this week and liked her, I might end up buying her.


Good tanks or tanky DPS to pick that never seem to get banned in rank are:

- Rumble (OP mage tank unless you can kite and harass safely)
- Cho'Gath (always fun watching him eat Teemo if nothing else)
- Nasus (trolls so hard late game if farmed)
- Jarvin (does way too much damage for innate tankiness)
- Renekton (does way too much damage for tankiness like Jarvin)
- Garen (again, fits the Jarvin mode, though spin2win is less effective now)
- Trundle (lacks hard CC but is a great jungler and Pillar is annoying)

Tanky characters that I would like to see buffed:

- Gragas
- Yorick?!?


----------



## Dman

Havokgs is my ign, I can play pretty much everything, usually tank though in solo queue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I found out that what seems to be the best chancee of escaping ELO Hell solo queue seems to involve playing a jungler or tank, preferably both. Amumu is a great choice when not banned. Xin and Trundle are still great choices.


----------



## Lyno

I play European - Summomer name is "I want some cake" (the cake is a lie joke pretty much appears every 2nd game).

At around 750 wins normal + 1350 solo ELO (HATE ranked). Play Irelia/Jarvan/Annie as my favourites right now but my favourite champion ever is teemo


----------



## chia233

I think im the only one that plays lee sin here , since he has such a high skillcap.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14028889*
> Good tanks or tanky DPS to pick that never seem to get banned in rank are:
> 
> - Rumble (OP mage tank unless you can kite and harass safely)
> - Cho'Gath (always fun watching him eat Teemo if nothing else)
> - Nasus (trolls so hard late game if farmed)
> - Jarvin (does way too much damage for innate tankiness)
> - Renekton (does way too much damage for tankiness like Jarvin)
> - Garen (again, fits the Jarvin mode, though spin2win is less effective now)
> - Trundle (lacks hard CC but is a great jungler and Pillar is annoying)
> 
> Tanky characters that I would like to see buffed:
> 
> - Gragas
> - Yorick?!?


Amen to that.

Urgot is one that should be added to the list. He's in the boat between Renek and Trundle. Not as survivable but does way more damage, especially if you build him accordingly


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14029361*
> Amen to that.
> 
> Urgot is one that should be added to the list. He's in the boat between Renek and Trundle. Not as survivable but does way more damage, especially if you build him accordingly


I call BS on that.

Simply because his ult doesn't make him invulnerable during the transfer.Renek does pretty good dps with his ult and sunfire combo while building a tank build.Trundle is the best initiator against ranged AD carrys.Urgot doesn't do any of these and doesn't have the range to make up for it.


----------



## Boiller

My current favorite champions are probably tanky CC-bot utility champs. This includes Cho'gath, Gragas, Swain, Alistar, Blitz and some others that I'm probably forgetting. European servers have been a total mess the last few days though, even the login servers are borked :|


----------



## hollowtek

Yeah it was super laggy even on NA servers. And yeah.. Confirmed by me: GP's buff is gunna get the nerf again lol. Seeing how I main GP, I know they won't let this go.


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14029454*
> I call BS on that.
> 
> Simply because his ult doesn't make him invulnerable during the transfer.Renek does pretty good dps with his ult and sunfire combo while building a tank build.Trundle is the best initiator against ranged AD carrys.Urgot doesn't do any of these and doesn't have the range to make up for it.


Urgot is awesome, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Good tanks or tanky DPS to pick that never seem to get banned in rank are:

- Rumble (OP mage tank unless you can kite and harass safely)
- Cho'Gath (always fun watching him eat Teemo if nothing else)
- Nasus (trolls so hard late game if farmed)
- Jarvin (does way too much damage for innate tankiness)
- Renekton (does way too much damage for tankiness like Jarvin)
- Garen (again, fits the Jarvin mode, though spin2win is less effective now)
- Trundle (lacks hard CC but is a great jungler and Pillar is annoying)

Tanky characters that I would like to see buffed:

- Gragas
- Yorick?!?


Add morde to that. When you ult a ranged auto attacker and get a quad kill is just Hilarious. I 1v5 enemy teams with a ghost of Ashe.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm 100% Pantheon


----------



## pjBSOD

Anyways, I play Sona main for ranked/normal. So if anybody wants to wreck some games add me: dubstepalicious


----------



## metroidfreak

Hey everyone, me and my girlfriend just started playing this last week so I joined the list.


----------



## Mako0312

I would just like to give a big F U and the finger to Windows Updates.

I was DESTROYING the other team as Fiddlesticks. Just taking people out.
Then what happens. My computer shuts down, and I get the lovely blue screen saying we're configuring your windows setup! Sum a beach. Now I can't even log back in to finish my game.

I'm going to watch some Netflix now. Damn Windows.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


I would just like to give a big F U and the finger to Windows Updates.

I was DESTROYING the other team as Fiddlesticks. Just taking people out.
Then what happens. My computer shuts down, and I get the lovely blue screen saying we're configuring your windows setup! Sum a beach. Now I can't even log back in to finish my game.

I'm going to watch some Netflix now. Damn Windows.


Haha, windows updates just popped up for me a few minutes ago too! I told it to remind me in 4 hours


----------



## hollowtek

Their server is down right now either way...


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Haha, windows updates just popped up for me a few minutes ago too! I told it to remind me in 4 hours



























I was in the middle of a game so I didn't even know it came up...........






























Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


Their server is down right now either way...


Yes, but if you were in a game you were ok till it was done.


----------



## Zcypot

Has anyone seen an increase of troll players on LoL?

I swear I run into them every other match... my win ration on both ranked and normal is so out of wack...

Couple matches ago I had a 'Jungle' twitch.... that ended horribly... then double jungle a little later which ended up feeding the whole game : \\


----------



## mastertrixter

I'm pissed last game before the drop we were up 20 kills and two people rage quit. Ended up going from 13/2/18 to 15/12/20 with nunu and losing. Stupid people!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


Has anyone seen an increase of troll players on LoL?

I swear I run into them every other match... my win ration on both ranked and normal is so out of wack...

Couple matches ago I had a 'Jungle' twitch.... that ended horribly... then double jungle a little later which ended up feeding the whole game : \\


Eh, not so much trolls. More along the lines of ignorant/stupid people who're trying something they pretty much know won't work.


----------



## hollowtek

=/ tribunal. Get your 18 ip for 10 minutes of work. I guess that's slightly ok considering you only get 70ish for a win @ 40+ minutes. They really need a way to quickly filter out trolls. Like a quick ban button for people that have a history of leaving matches. OR match them up with known leavers/ragers. I pretty much play only solo queue so I get a high % of leavers/ragers :<


----------



## pjBSOD

I don't do tribunal anymore, it's really not worth it to be honest. Also, I definitely don't like how Riot bans people, so I'm most certainly not touching the Tribunal until they fix their ways.

Pretty much, if you get suspended/banned, you don't get an email or anything stating why/what you did. They only email you saying you've broken the terms of service. They don't specifically say why, they just say you broke them and for that you're being punished.

Pretty stupid, if you ask me.


----------



## Zcypot

lol I cant do tribunal at the moment


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


=/ tribunal. Get your 18 ip for 10 minutes of work. I guess that's slightly ok considering you only get 70ish for a win @ 40+ minutes. They really need a way to quickly filter out trolls. Like a quick ban button for people that have a history of leaving matches. OR match them up with known leavers/ragers. I pretty much play only solo queue so I get a high % of leavers/ragers :<


Yeah, I wish we could have played some tonight. I got a Karthus that fed Kass, and then said that my 3/1/1 Amumu wasn't that great.









I wish there was some sort of training you had to pass before you could play champions in normal or ranked games. Free champions are nice at low levels when you don't have the IP to buy them, but by the time you're level 30, you should have at least 5 champions that you can play. Try out champs in Coop vs AI or something.


----------



## pjBSOD

I don't have a problem if someone is inexperienced with a champion in Normal as long as they provide usefulness. It's fine, they're practicing. However, if you're playing a champion you're not familiar with in Ranked... that bothers me.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I don't have a problem if someone is inexperienced with a champion in Normal as long as they provide usefulness. It's fine, they're practicing. However, if you're playing a champion you're not familiar with in Ranked... that bothers me.


IMO, they should implement a certain amount of hours played with certain champions before being used in ranked... not too high, but not too low either.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I don't do tribunal anymore, it's really not worth it to be honest. Also, I definitely don't like how Riot bans people, so I'm most certainly not touching the Tribunal until they fix their ways.

Pretty stupid, if you ask me.


Ah , those poor souls farming IP in bot matches and the tribunal.

I wish i can share part of my 70k IP with them , but i can't.









Edit: can't seem to enter the server...

double edit







kay...now i can?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14044319*
> Ah , those poor souls farming IP in bot matches and the tribunal.
> 
> I wish i can share part of my 70k IP with them , but i can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: can't seem to enter the server...
> 
> double editkay...now i can?


Gimme some of your IP! I have a few champions I want to buy


----------



## Jolting

Hello, my summoner name is Jolting, I play Ez, Jax, Singed, and Akali. I run a TS3 server with a group of friends. Looking forward to joining up in some matches.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;14044052*
> IMO, they should implement a certain amount of hours played with certain champions before being used in ranked... not too high, but not too low either.


They shouldn't allow free champs in ranked, thats how to get rid of that problem.


----------



## Mako0312

Well I'll be getting my LoL fix tonight since I'm moving and it will be a couple days before I can get on.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


They shouldn't allow free champs in ranked, thats how to get rid of that problem.


Agreed!


----------



## Ryko

RyokaRen
feel free to add me, My Main's are WarWick and Brand! >:]


----------



## Chungster

It's more likely for the enemy team to have someone playing a champion they've never played before than one of your team. You got 4 unknowns on your team and 5 on the other. You should be winning more overall.


----------



## rogueblade

No one here is talking about the split of the Euro servers?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14056161*
> No one here is talking about the split of the Euro servers?


They just need more servers plain and simple. They don't have enough to support the player base they have. This seems like a step in the right direction though


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14056247*
> They just need more servers plain and simple. They don't have enough to support the player base they have. This seems like a step in the right direction though


Actually they don't need more servers plain and simple:
http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/eu-platform-split-faq


----------



## Psyren

*sigh* and of course they wouldn't be so kind as to put up servers in SA









Well that's Riot's own loss really. When Dota 2 comes along, it'll probably kill off whatever LoL fanbase (Myself included) there is over here for that one simple reason :/

Dota and HoN are already popular here due to the fact that they can be played at LANs, and we have servers for Dota up and running all the time...


----------



## SkullTrail

Awesome! I just got my rig up and running but am missing one last part. I'll let you guys guess what it is (hint: read my rig sig).

I'm on level 30, and mostly play Vlad, Jax and Warwick.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14056258*
> Actually they don't need more servers plain and simple:
> http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/eu-platform-split-faq


It says in the FAQ that they are splitting due to high queue times. Meaning server over population. Sooo more servers, split EU, and issue solved. Now come fix the US server overload.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14056548*
> It says in the FAQ that they are splitting due to high queue times. Meaning server over population. Sooo more servers, split EU, and issue solved. Now come fix the US server overload.


"_Unfortunately, the issues that we're running into cannot be solved by simply adding hardware [servers]. There are software limitations involved in handling such a massive number of players that only get more difficult to solve as we add more and more hardware to the environment.
For context, this is the reason why most massively multiplayer services shard their playerbase across multiple platforms within a region to keep numbers more manageable and limit reliance on login queues._"


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14056600*
> "_Unfortunately, the issues that we're running into cannot be solved by simply adding hardware [servers]. There are software limitations involved in handling such a massive number of players that only get more difficult to solve as we add more and more hardware to the environment.
> For context, this is the reason why most massively multiplayer services shard their playerbase across multiple platforms within a region to keep numbers more manageable and limit reliance on login queues._"


So in a nutshell they add servers. To limit the software strain per. Basically they can't add more physical servers to the regional area(EU for example) but they can add more servers and split the reigons to solve the software strain.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

All I know is that I'm of "We're experiencing chat difficulties" every Wed. Seriously?


----------



## Psyren

You know. If Riot game players the ability to play across all servers, the whole server split thing wouldn't sting as much as it does :/

On 1 of the other LoL-related forums i frequent, there's a lot of butthurt from the EU players due to the server split. From what i've gathered, most of the top players will most likely migrate to the West servers anyway...


----------



## pjBSOD

I've been playing Brand all week, such a fun champ. I got inspired after watching Reginald play him on stream.

Anyways, I think I'm going to buy Malzahar tomorrow. I've always wanted him as a champion.


----------



## Lhino

I am happy to announce that I just created a LOL profile. If you see a noob called Lhino running around....don't laugh too hard.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I just revived Nocturne. Bought and played him the day he came out and ripped everything to shreds. Got bored of him, but i'm i'm a 10 game win streak.

Keys to success:

Jungle - Noc is an absolute beast at jungle. He heals himself and does AoE after so many auto attacks. Blue first. Let mid and bot both help you until its halfway dead.
DMG/ARP runes
Build Brutalizer/Boots of Mobility - BoM for lvl 5 speed to gank across maps
Bloodthirster
Infinity Edge
AS item

I'm seriously getting 10+ kills a game and 2-3 deaths when i'm greedy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


I just revived Nocturne. Bought and played him the day he came out and ripped everything to shreds. Got bored of him, but i'm i'm a 10 game win streak.

Keys to success:

Jungle - Noc is an absolute beast at jungle. He heals himself and does AoE after so many auto attacks. Blue first. Let mid and bot both help you until its halfway dead.
DMG/ARP runes
Build Brutalizer/Boots of Mobility - BoM for lvl 5 speed to gank across maps
Bloodthirster
Infinity Edge
AS item

I'm seriously getting 10+ kills a game and 2-3 deaths when i'm greedy.


Do you have to attack for the passive on BoM to go away or do they just have to attack you?


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Do you have to attack for the passive on BoM to go away or do they just have to attack you?


The passive begins after 5 seconds of not being attacked by anyone it keeps going until you get hit by anything that can hurt you. It stays on and only goes away when something hits you. It becomes necessary for roaming gankers/junglers imo.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*




















Anyways, I play Sona main for ranked/normal. So if anybody wants to wreck some games add me: dubstepalicious


Tried adding you, but couldn't find you


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


The passive begins after 5 seconds of not being attacked by anyone it keeps going until you get hit by anything that can hurt you. It stays on and only goes away when something hits you. It becomes necessary for roaming gankers/junglers imo.


Do you lose passive when hit with barrier on?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14083301*
> Tried adding you, but couldn't find you


My summoner name is: Ewokmyweewok


----------



## Zcypot

ah.... Dont you hate when you have those random pugs in a solo q, and they talk soooo much smack and complain that it is their team that sucks?










This person was shooting insults all game to me for ganking her with jungle xin... I check history match and saw how good he really was -_- lol.


----------



## SirLagALot

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vC3eXHfOjl0iEbLPd

Spot the mistake(s)


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirLagALot*


http://vocaroo.com/?media=vC3eXHfOjl0iEbLPd

Spot the mistake(s)


oh.... my... goodness... that **** is hilarious!

YOU ARE DEAD QUITE THE FAST FOR THE UNDEAD

I think that is what he said lol


----------



## r34p3rex

4 game lose streak! hooah. seriously 2 of them were under 20 minute games. pathetic..


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


4 game lose streak! hooah. seriously 2 of them were under 20 minute games. pathetic..


lol, I did not want to scroll down and take another snapshot of the rest of his games... he only had 1 win in the whole match history.


----------



## thisispatrick

There are more baddies in ranked than in normal games. True story.

Instead of getting to 1900 elo as planned, I'm now on an adventure to get to the lowest of the low if that's even possible.

Phases of LoL when you lose:
1. Rage
2. Acceptance
3. I don't care anymore.
4. Let's just play see how bad people are.

Getting past phase 1 and 2 requires much self discipline.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


There are more baddies in ranked than in normal games. True story.

Instead of getting to 1900 elo as planned, I'm now on an adventure to get to the lowest of the low if that's even possible.

Phases of LoL when you lose:
1. Rage
2. Acceptance
3. I don't care anymore.
4. Let's just play see how bad people are.

Getting past phase 1 and 2 requires much self discipline.


I was watching a live stream of a 2000 elo rated guy... I think it was Elementz or something like that. This one guy on his team was sooooo bad! It was not until the end when the team got their ***** together... kinda sad really.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Got my first Penta kill.

Oh, anyone want to play? I'm a very good Corki.


----------



## Nhb93

Yeah I think one more ranked loss and I drop under 900 ELO. Nothing like it. I'm still working on trying to have the same number of wins as losses. I'm currently 21 or 22 under I think. It was as bad as 38 possibly 39 under.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Yeah I think one more ranked loss and I drop under 900 ELO. Nothing like it. I'm still working on trying to have the same number of wins as losses. I'm currently 21 or 22 under I think. It was as bad as 38 possibly 39 under.


It use to be worse when there was no eventual automatic punishments for rage quitters. Now I just have baddies and griefers to worry about. They call it ELO hell for a reason. My name is chenjy9 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Nw0rb

Im on now if anyone wants to get down add me nworb


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*











Got my first Penta kill.

Oh, anyone want to play? I'm a very good Corki.










Add me Zcypot.

I play with a couple friends sometimes that arent the best... They just want to have fun, but me and my friend always try to get people that are cool and dont nerd rage with each other while playing.

Also, anyone have experience with ranked 5v5 add me. I really want to start doing that more often.. I just have solo q ranked games : \\.


----------



## chia233

How much longer is the NA maintainence going to last?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


How much longer is the NA maintainence going to last?


Another 3 hours i believe


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


Add me Zcypot.

I play with a couple friends sometimes that arent the best... They just want to have fun, but me and my friend always try to get people that are cool and dont nerd rage with each other while playing.

Also, anyone have experience with ranked 5v5 add me. I really want to start doing that more often.. I just have solo q ranked games : \\.


Oh, I play for fun and never rage.









Added!


----------



## Crunkles

Hey guys! Haven't been on OCN in a while, but decided to look up watercooling and Lian Li rigs. Then LoL came to mind and decided to see if there was a club, and there is! I can't do the spreadsheet thing at work but I'll do it when I get home. I play nearly every day, and am looking to get competitive at some point, but still a ways to go. I'm Cynez in game, so feel free to hit me up, let me know you're from OCN and game. I can play almost every champion, but my specialty is AP champions, particularly AP carries such as Malzahar, Nunu, and AP Warwick. Now to read through the thread lol.


----------



## Crunkles

Well seems like you guys use the thread fairly often, decided to only go back a couple weeks instead of from the beginning, ha. Well I should be home around 4:30 PM EST from work if anyone is on to play; I play on the NA servers.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles;14136153*
> Well seems like you guys use the thread fairly often, decided to only go back a couple weeks instead of from the beginning, ha. Well I should be home around 4:30 PM EST from work if anyone is on to play; I play on the NA servers.


We do, but its much easier just joining the chat room on League itself.


----------



## Crunkles

I just can't join the chat while at work, ha. So just posting here until I'm home.


----------



## Chungster

Some motivation for you guys to get your ratings up.

http://www.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=887379


----------



## Zcypot

ouchie...









New champion and patch X|


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Every patch brings the server down. Riot fails hardcore and never manages to fix it. STOP WITH THE NEW CHAMPIONS UNTIL YOU FIX YOUR STUFF


----------



## Nhb93

No new champion yet. Just a patch. Servers are Busy and matchmaking is down anyway.


----------



## Zcypot

ah, I figured they released the champion since spot only comes out during that time.

This is the longest I ever have had to wait lol. Ill just log in later.


----------



## thisispatrick

Keep going for that 24 hour down time. Gj Riot.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

They put the champion spotlight for Leona up. I can't wait to try her.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Keep going for that 24 hour down time. Gj Riot.


I would be fine with it if it wasn't in the weekends but...

NOW RIOT HAS EARNED A FEATHERED FOE.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xArchAngelZerox*


They put the champion spotlight for Leona up. I can't wait to try her.


Es female jarvan HEUHEUHEUEHU


----------



## iliatay

omg i hate riot so much with their fail maintenance on a friday


----------



## yutzybrian

Hadn't seen this thread before. Summoner name is MonK CommYutzy (no i didn't pay the $10 to put my clan name in my summoner name, one of my clan mates did







)

I play Twitch, Cho' Gath, and Lux.


----------



## mastertrixter

I'm getting tired of bad players talking crap in this game. I'm not great but not bad either. Trolls are getting out of hand. Kinda ruining it for me


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I'm getting tired of bad players talking crap in this game. I'm not great but not bad either. Trolls are getting out of hand. Kinda ruining it for me


Pretty much why i don't bother loading LoL up anymore. I mean... ppl actually struggle and feed in Co-op vs. AI ffs









On another note, the new patch is a really good one. I actually lol'd irl when i saw Ryze got a buff xD


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I'm getting tired of bad players talking crap in this game. I'm not great but not bad either. Trolls are getting out of hand. Kinda ruining it for me


I always seem to wind up with some other jackass on the other team using all chat and taunting people.

Or the people that like to call everyone n00bs but they aren't playing a team game. They seem to not realize this is a team game.

Or I get the 2 or 3 Spanish speaking buddies. That just wont shut up.....

God I can't wait to play ranked matches.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


I always seem to wind up with some other jackass on the other team using all chat and taunting people.

Or the people that like to call everyone n00bs but they aren't playing a team game. They seem to not realize this is a team game.

Or I get the 2 or 3 Spanish speaking buddies. That just wont shut up.....

God I can't wait to play ranked matches.


I usually play arranges with 3 buddies so we always get that random that just won't shut up. And we hardly ever talk in game. We are all on skype.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I usually play arranges with 3 buddies so we always get that random that just won't shut up. And we hardly ever talk in game. We are all on skype.


I'm always typing out inappropriate things in chat. I like people who play along. But yeah a Voip is almost necessary to play this game.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I'm getting tired of bad players talking crap in this game. I'm not great but not bad either. Trolls are getting out of hand. Kinda ruining it for me


I just ignore em. I don't care whether i win or lose. Its a game and I play to have fun


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


I'm always typing out inappropriate things in chat. I like people who play along. But yeah a Voip is almost necessary to play this game.


If LoL finally impliments voice chat, I think it should be "pre-mades only". Imagine how much worse it'll be to actually hear raging noobs :/


----------



## Yangtastic

Hey guys,

MrYangtastic is my LoL name.

I main Nunu, laning and jungling. I've been laning Nunu for ages and just started jungling, it's pretty successful.

My other characters are Lee Sin and Taric, although I don't I'll be playing Taric anymore because I chose to focus my Rune Pages on Jungling Mages like Amumu and Nunu as well as Tanky DPS Characters like Lee Sin.

I'm interested in playing Renekton.


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I'm getting tired of bad players talking crap in this game. I'm not great but not bad either. Trolls are getting out of hand. Kinda ruining it for me


Yeah this is definitely an issue. I came over from starcraft to this game, and I was really surprised at how different the culture is. In Starcraft almost everyone is constructive. There's a huge focus on helping everyone get better. With league it seems like a lot of people are sore losers. I try to just laugh off the trolls though. If someone starts bashing me, I just laugh and agree with them, and make sure my score is better than their's.


----------



## Nhb93

I'll admit, I rage a little bit, but usually just to myself, not in chat. I just hate when people troll, I can deal with losing a well fought game, but it seems at 30 losses come from landslides, trolls, and bad players, not from bad fights.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I'll admit, I rage a little bit, but usually just to myself, not in chat. I just hate when people troll, I can deal with losing a well fought game, but it seems at 30 losses come from landslides, trolls, and bad players, not from bad fights.


I rage sometimes to but 10 games straight with someone throwing a fit is insane!


----------



## thisispatrick

Lol 13/3 Udder ahaha ranked...


----------



## Yangtastic

I am on a 5 winstreak with my Jungle Nunu. 4 Normal+ a Ranked. Very happy that I'm jungling now.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Finally found this thread.

Ryze is my beast (Lvl 20 profile... finally). I am having a hard time playing ATM, RL is getting in the way but when I am on I am on usually on between 6-10pm MST if anyone needs a partner. (I 5 v ai atm, games go quicker with less trolling).

See yall ingame!

Omenofdeath be my summoner name.


----------



## JohnDProb

just played some rounds with cp8427/hollow ninja i quite enjoyed it

quick question does anyone else play warwick CRIT/AS style? infintity edge, blood razor, wits end, phantom dancer, black cleaver + a defensive item? usually a banshee
it means every 3rd hit or so is a crit that hits pretty heavy and u get in 7 hits during your ult


----------



## godofdeath

leveling is so slowww in the game sigh takes forever


----------



## Boiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;14165728*
> just played some rounds with cp8427/hollow ninja i quite enjoyed it
> 
> quick question does anyone else play warwick CRIT/AS style? infintity edge, blood razor, wits end, phantom dancer, black cleaver + a defensive item? usually a banshee
> it means every 3rd hit or so is a crit that hits pretty heavy and u get in 7 hits during your ult


Nope, no reason to play WW like that, unless for a fun build I guess. You get the squishiness of a carry, but with lower damage, and next to none kiting ability, much less a gap closer. Tbh, the only damage item that WW needs is a bloodrazer and nothing else.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Been playing a couple games after the patch and all I get is blackness for the ground/jungle. I literally cannot see where bushes end and begin...the boundaries of the trees so jungling as been a pain. I literally will try to flash and hit a tree.

I restarted the client and the computer and nothing helps. Thanks Riot...I didn't have any problems until your trashed up patches. They have a horrible programming staff. Servers brought down every patch and all kinds of constant problems. But eh, it's free right?


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boiller*


Nope, no reason to play WW like that, unless for a fun build I guess. You get the squishiness of a carry, but with lower damage, and next to none kiting ability, much less a gap closer. Tbh, the only damage item that WW needs is a bloodrazer and nothing else.



If you're jungling WW, your build should be something like this.

Long sword+ hp pot to start, wriggles, merc treads, enemy high magic damage -> spirit visage + wits end, enemy high physical damage -> sunfire, get malady, then for your 6th item get bloodrazor if it isnt over.


----------



## pjBSOD

I made a Lux guide. If anyone wants to add their critique to it or whatever, just post a comment on that page









Voting helps, too.


----------



## duox

im so uneblievabley bad at lol, click to move is ackward for me in the first place but having to control my camera makes me -.-


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *duox*


im so uneblievabley bad at lol, click to move is ackward for me in the first place but having to control my camera makes me -.-


You get used to it. Practice hitting your space bar so the camera returns to your champion. Helps out a _lot_ once you figure that out.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


You get used to it. Practice hitting your space bar so the camera returns to your champion. Helps out a _lot_ once you figure that out.


:facepalm:

I didn't know that. I always used the camera lock, or kept track of me on the mini-map, and clicked.

D'oh!

I'll be using that tonight when I play.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


:facepalm:

I didn't know that. I always used the camera lock, or kept track of me on the mini-map, and clicked.

D'oh!

I'll be using that tonight when I play.


Don't use camera lock, ever. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Mako0312

I stopped using it.

I like to watch the map and like to shoot a Ashe arrow across it to help out some so I just stopped.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


I stopped using it.

I like to watch the map and like to shoot a Ashe arrow across it to help out some so I just stopped.


Be wary of watching your arrows. I sometimes get too caught up in it and don't realize I'm getting hit .-.


----------



## Boiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


If you're jungling WW, your build should be something like this.

Long sword+ hp pot to start, wriggles, merc treads, enemy high magic damage -> spirit visage + wits end, enemy high physical damage -> sunfire, get malady, then for your 6th item get bloodrazor if it isnt over.


Yep, exactly my build. Sometimes I'll put off the wriggles (if they don't have lots of AD or our support buys alot of wards) and just keep the razer to upgrade it later.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boiller*


Yep, exactly my build. Sometimes I'll put off the wriggles (if they don't have lots of AD or our support buys alot of wards) and just keep the razer to upgrade it later.


I think making a wriggles is a waste of money on WW, but that's just me. What I think SHOULD be in the recommended item for WW is black cleaver though, it works so well with his ulti, instant 5 debuff from ulti alone.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Be wary of watching your arrows. I sometimes get too caught up in it and don't realize I'm getting hit .-.


That just means you need to work on your map awareness.


----------



## Fortunex

I'm at 974 wins now, and I've realized, this game really sucks. I don't know why I liked it so much, but after playing good games (HoN, Starcraft 2, etc.), I just get bored while playing this garbage.

Whelp, onto bigger and better things.


----------



## andos

uhh. Didn't know there were so many from OCN playing LoL!

Well hey, I've been playing LoL for about 3 months or so, not playing that much but I'm doing pretty well. I've played alot of RTS before so it's nothing new to me, but I must say this game has challenged med at times.

I play Nunu only, and is really the only champion I can play. And that's okay, because I've learned to play him in and out


----------



## rogueblade

is 43wins and 37losses bad?


----------



## Fortunex

Nope, most people I know are around 50/50 wins/losses.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14184880*
> I think making a wriggles is a waste of money on WW, but that's just me. What I think SHOULD be in the recommended item for WW is black cleaver though, it works so well with his ulti, instant 5 debuff from ulti alone.


Unlimited wards is never a waste of money.
Black Cleaver is pretty meh on Warwick because he doesn't scale terribly well with the AD. If you get a wits end, you can get 42*5 damage plus 20 extra MR from just your ulti.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Unlimited wards is never a waste of money. 
Black Cleaver is pretty meh on Warwick because he doesn't scale terribly well with the AD. If you get a wits end, you can get 42*5 damage plus 20 extra MR from just your ulti.


True, free wards is always nice, especially when you're full on item and can't hold wards. I still think black cleaver is better, you gain 55 more dmg + more dmg every hit, of course more when you ulti. His base stats are pretty good already, 20 MR won't be much and if I remember correctly don't wit's end dmg gets reduced due to MR? Also its just more dmg output with black cleaver. Not that I hate wit's end on WW or anything but its all based on situation, in some cases I just end up only buying hextech and its more than enough to stop their AP carries, IN rare cases I end up buying hextech and wit's end.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


True, free wards is always nice, especially when you're full on item and can't hold wards. I still think black cleaver is better, you gain 55 more dmg + more dmg every hit, of course more when you ulti. His base stats are pretty good already, 20 MR won't be much and if I remember correctly don't wit's end dmg gets reduced due to MR? Also its just more dmg output with black cleaver. Not that I hate wit's end on WW or anything but its all based on situation, in some cases I just end up only buying hextech and its more than enough to stop their AP carries, IN rare cases I end up buying hextech and wit's end.


Lets do some math.
Warwick strikes the target every 0.33 seconds (5 times total) for 33 % of his attack damage.
With only the damage from BC, you do an additional 90.75 damage with the ult with the damage bonus from BC. Not including the armor of the enemy.
With only the on hit of Wits End, you do 210 more damage with your ult, not factoring in magic resist.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


You get used to it. Practice hitting your space bar so the camera returns to your champion. Helps out a _lot_ once you figure that out.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


:facepalm:

I didn't know that. I always used the camera lock, or kept track of me on the mini-map, and clicked.

D'oh!

I'll be using that tonight when I play.


*Double facepalms self*

Did not know that!!! Thank you so much lol


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


I'm at 974 wins now, and I've realized, this game really sucks. I don't know why I liked it so much, but after playing good games (HoN, Starcraft 2, etc.), I just get bored while playing this garbage.

Whelp, onto bigger and better things.


Do you want a cookie?

Move along, nothing to see here.

Game is great -- Shut up


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Lets do some math.
Warwick strikes the target every 0.33 seconds (5 times total) for 33 % of his attack damage.
With only the damage from BC, you do an additional 90.75 damage with the ult with the damage bonus from BC. Not including the armor of the enemy.
With only the on hit of Wits End, you do 210 more damage with your ult, not factoring in magic resist.


I haven't payed WW for a while -- But I was pretty sure his ulti doesnt' apply on hit effects.

I thought wit ends didn't work with his ulti because of this.... I could be wrong, I guess I'll try it tonight.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Hey everyone! matrix2000x2 here maining Vladimir. I play Heimerdinger, Teemo, Soraka, Nunu, and Mordekaiser.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


I haven't payed WW for a while -- But I was pretty sure his ulti doesnt' apply on hit effects.

I thought wit ends didn't work with his ulti because of this.... I could be wrong, I guess I'll try it tonight.


Warwick lunges at an enemy champion instantly, suppressing them for 1.7 seconds. On the time they are suppressed, Warwick strikes the target every 0.33 seconds (5 times total) for 33 % of his attack damage as physical damage plus additional damage as magic damage. During this time, he also gains 30% lifesteal. Each of his strikes proc on-hit effects and the physical portion of the attacks benefit from lifesteal.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


Do you want a cookie?

Move along, nothing to see here.

Game is great -- Shut up


No it isn't.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


I'm at 974 wins now, and I've realized, this game really sucks. I don't know why I liked it so much, but after playing good games (HoN, Starcraft 2, etc.), I just get bored while playing this garbage.

Whelp, onto bigger and better things.


Cool story bro,


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Lets do some math.
Warwick strikes the target every 0.33 seconds (5 times total) for 33 % of his attack damage.
With only the damage from BC, you do an additional 90.75 damage with the ult with the damage bonus from BC. Not including the armor of the enemy.
With only the on hit of Wits End, you do 210 more damage with your ult, not factoring in magic resist.


yes you do 210 dmg, but did you factor in the dmg from the item itself? thats 90.75 from the item itself and at least 20-30 more dmg per hit, so lets assume its 20, thats 100, so a total of 190.75 from one item. Its not a lot but in the long run it'll do more because his ulti scales with AD.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


yes you do 210 dmg, but did you factor in the dmg from the item itself? thats 55x5 = 275 + 90.75 before armor reduction.



Thats not how the skill works. Warwick strikes the target every 0.33 seconds (5 times total) for 33 % of his attack damage. It's 33% of his attack damage, thats how I got 90.75. BC adds 90.75 damage, because the attack damage is thirded on each hit.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Thats not how the skill works. Warwick strikes the target every 0.33 seconds (5 times total) for 33 % of his attack damage. It's 33% of his attack damage, thats how I got 90.75. BC adds 90.75 damage, because the attack damage is thirded on each hit.


don't forget to consider that black cleaver debuff also helps your team do more dmg.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


don't forget to consider that black cleaver debuff also helps your team do more dmg.


yeah but wits end lets you take more damage lol... i don't really see your argument here


----------



## Pandaga

team game, build for team and for yourself. How can you not see that?


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


team game, build for team and for yourself. How can you not see that?


LOL dude. At most you should have 2 AD champions on a team. So this means that my black cleaver debuff will only help one other teammate.

Wits End costs 2k gold while black cleaver costs 2.8k gold. Wits end with 4 stacks gives a crazy 50 MR. Team game. Help your team win by not dying in 3 hits and by killing everyone else on the enemy team.


----------



## Fortunex

Wit's end is the better choice, usually. BC is nice, but the damage + tankiness + ASPD on Wit's End is better for WW, seeing as his passive life steal isn't affected by how much damage he does, but how fast he attacks, and tanky DPS is OP anyways.


----------



## Pandaga

Every attack counts even if they're not AD. BC removes 45 armor, that's at least 40% armor on any carry or support before armor items. You're implying I die in 3 hits or focused down first, why would ANY of the enemy carries come for me when they should prioritize my carry? Plus, I don't build squishy WW so I wouldn't die in 3 hits regardless.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Wit's end is the better choice, usually. BC is nice, but the damage + tankiness + ASPD on Wit's End is better for WW, seeing as his passive life steal isn't affected by how much damage he does, but how fast he attacks, and tanky DPS is OP anyways.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


Every attack counts even if they're not AD. BC removes 45 armor, that's at least 40% armor on any carry or support before armor items. You're implying I die in 3 hits or focused down first, why would ANY of the enemy carries come for me when they should prioritize my carry? Plus, I don't build squishy WW so I wouldn't die in 3 hits regardless.


Alright so you're saying, hey, lets prioritize my teams damage instead of my own survivability! Hoesntly, when you build warwick with black cleaver, thats a huge 3k money sink that doesn't honestly increase your damage by a significant amount. You don't build squishy warwick but you build black cleaver, typically a squishy carry item...


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*











Alright so you're saying, hey, lets prioritize my teams damage instead of my own survivability! Hoesntly, when you build warwick with black cleaver, thats a huge 3k money sink that doesn't honestly increase your damage by a significant amount. You don't build squishy warwick but you build black cleaver, typically a squishy carry item...










ummm, yes it does increase your dmg by quite a bit, at 3 stacks thats an increase of at least 40-70 dmg increase on anyone with below 100 armor. What I meant was that even though I build black cleaver I also build items like frozen mallet so I wouldn't be squishy.


----------



## Fortunex

Wit's End gives an extra 42 damage and doesn't require a buildup, and it increases your ASPD more (and thus your healing from your passive), and your survivability, and is cheaper.

Bloodrazor, Wit's End, Banshee's, Randuin's, and either Sorc Boots or Merc Treads depending on the enemy team is how I build WW.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


That just means you need to work on your map awareness.


My map awareness is fine. I just get distracted since we're usually winning. :|

Edit: And I like to gloat when I land super far arrows.


----------



## johnnybravo

Please add me as well...I'm just starting as I just saw this thread...johnnybravo...I'm a noobie so take it easy on me....just quit wow...needed something different....looking forward to playing with everyone here....


----------



## thisispatrick




----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;14195290*
> My map awareness is fine. I just get distracted since we're usually winning. :|
> 
> Edit: And I like to gloat when I land super far arrows.


Me too. Actually had TF jack me following an arrow :/ lol


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14197263*
> Me too. Actually had TF jack me following an arrow :/ lol


----------



## Pandaga

So I just tried Leona, She is pretty good, not OP. Definitely does a good job CC as well. But still no match for Jarvan. Her ability scales really bad with AP, her base stats aren't bad either. Only thing that bothers me is the 6300 price tag, a little too much. Overall, I think she is somewhat balanced.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


So I just tried Leona, She is pretty good, not OP. Definitely does a good job CC as well. But still no match for Jarvan. Her ability scales really bad with AP, her base stats aren't bad either. Only thing that bothers me is the 6300 price tag, a little too much. Overall, I think she is somewhat balanced.


The 6300 price point on Leona is a slap in the face to the LOL community. After the constant delays, broken champs, horrendous patches, and ridiculously long server outages I figured Riot would throw the community a bone and price her at 3150 or 4800. Guess they wanted to be greedy though.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


So I just tried Leona, She is pretty good, not OP. Definitely does a good job CC as well. But still no match for Jarvan. Her ability scales really bad with AP, her base stats aren't bad either. Only thing that bothers me is the 6300 price tag, a little too much. Overall, I think she is somewhat balanced.


Assuming you're level 30, would you say Jarvin is the better choice for someone looking for another tanky champ, rather than Leona? I'm getting a little bored with my Amumu, Shen, Malphite rotation.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


The 6300 price point on Leona is a slap in the face to the LOL community. After the constant delays, broken champs, horrendous patches, and ridiculously long server outages I figured Riot would throw the community a bone and price her at 3150 or 4800. Guess they wanted to be greedy though.


3150 would be a perfect price for her, doesn't put a lot of dmg, great cc, somewhat tanky. I'm surprise that Riot made someone balance for once. But yeah, they really should compensate for all that downtime.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Assuming you're level 30, would you say Jarvin is the better choice for someone looking for another tanky champ, rather than Leona? I'm getting a little bored with my Amumu, Shen, Malphite rotation.


Yes, definitely, Jarvan just does way more dmg than Leona and his Ulti to shut out other champs is just ridiculous and of course better escape too.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone know how to get free rp?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


anyone know how to get free rp?


Riot has given out free RP in the past for server outages, the last time being a few months ago. I believe they gave out 350. Oh, you could also do the referral thing. I believe 10 referrals (each account must login and play to level five) gets you 975RP. If you don't have 10 people to refer you could just make accounts on your own and play them each to level five.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


anyone know how to get free rp?


Well, if you're lucky enough and find a bug on their forum or game and report it to them they'll give you 100k RP, my friend's friend found a bug on their forum and thats what he received.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


Well, if you're lucky enough and find a bug on their forum or game and report it to them they'll give you 100k RP, my friend's friend found a bug on their forum and thats what he received.












sounds like a lot of work lolll


----------



## cable729

I play alistar mostly







I love tanks. usernames are cable729=cable729! I'm in the chat room now also


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14205140*
> So I just tried Leona, She is pretty good, not OP. Definitely does a good job CC as well. But still no match for Jarvan. Her ability scales really bad with AP, her base stats aren't bad either. Only thing that bothers me is the 6300 price tag, a little too much. Overall, I think she is somewhat balanced.


Base stats amazing for tank. Shes not supposed to do damage, shes a pure tank, not a tanky dps like jarvan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14205598*
> anyone know how to get free rp?


RP = money. Free money = oxymoron, = no such thing


----------



## Balsagna

Leona and Jarvan have two different roles

Jarvan has some good CC -- But it's nothing like Leona's (She has 3 stuns)

Jarvan basically has a small slow and a knock up, that's it. But Jarvan's total damage output is higher than Leona's. Like stated, she's a pure tank., Jarvan is more of an Off tank


----------



## Nhb93

A balanced pure tank with lots of stuns? Sold. That's what I've been waiting for. Lots of disruption, and just pure beef, not that 80/20 lean stuff.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Ok

EU - GekzOverlord
US - GekzOverlord

im now on both (EU servers reeeaaaly getting on my nerves)
joined up on the OCN chat list as well


----------



## Pandaga

Yeah pretty much, Kind of glad she is a tank tank rather than dps tank though.


----------



## Zcypot

my god... 6 matches in a row.. pure bads. Me and my friend are either owning our lane, calling everything out, warding for jungle, die maybe once, and the rest of the team *6* games in a row is feeding like crazy!!!!!

Some of the games me and my friend dont get a single kill in our lane but force enemy to back constantly and lose out on gold and xp... mean while our other team mates are feeding the whole time.

I had an idiot follow me to every lane I went to in the beginning, so there was 3 people in lane.... I did fine, good farm, harrased well even with 3 in lane... got 2 kills. Person got bored and goes to feed rest of the team.. -_-... Im getting tired of this crap.

Hit me up for ranked games im tired of pugs.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


just played some rounds with cp8427/hollow ninja i quite enjoyed it

quick question does anyone else play warwick CRIT/AS style? infintity edge, blood razor, wits end, phantom dancer, black cleaver + a defensive item? usually a banshee
it means every 3rd hit or so is a crit that hits pretty heavy and u get in 7 hits during your ult


It's a decent build. I don't play a conventional Warwick so seeing a normal build is always weird to me. I'm going to assume you don't get all those items all the time since you forgot boots.

What's your mastery & rune setup?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


I think making a wriggles is a waste of money on WW, but that's just me. What I think SHOULD be in the recommended item for WW is black cleaver though, it works so well with his ulti, instant 5 debuff from ulti alone.


Agreed. I hate Wriggle's on WW because he has an innate lifesteal and his Q. Once I post my Warwick guide on one of the sites I'll share it here.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


I haven't payed WW for a while -- But I was pretty sure his ulti doesnt' apply on hit effects.

I thought wit ends didn't work with his ulti because of this.... I could be wrong, I guess I'll try it tonight.


Yes his ult does apply on hit affects.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


So I just tried Leona, She is pretty good, not OP. Definitely does a good job CC as well. But still no match for Jarvan. Her ability scales really bad with AP, her base stats aren't bad either. Only thing that bothers me is the 6300 price tag, a little too much. Overall, I think she is somewhat balanced.


My first game on her I started the game with a double kill, only for my team to be full of feeders and lose. Turned into the carry using a full tank setup, ending 7/7/9. With a good team, she will turn a team to mush.


----------



## Crunkles

Oh yeah, my original reason for coming to the thread today, before I was distracted by catching up on posts haha, was if anyone would like to join an LoL bbm group let me know. I started one for some friends who want to do more competitive play or just like to play LoL. Anyways let me know.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crunkles*


Oh yeah, my original reason for coming to the thread today, before I was distracted by catching up on posts haha, was if anyone would like to join an LoL bbm group let me know. I started one for some friends who want to do more competitive play or just like to play LoL. Anyways let me know.


bbm group? whats that?


----------



## rogueblade

black berry messenger? A thing of the stone age


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


black berry messenger? A thing of the stone age


Lies! Apple is doing it on their next iphone, since they always have to take the ideas of others.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


bbm group? whats that?


I'm thinking it's blackberry messenger group?


----------



## Pandaga

AH, I WAS thinking about blackberry but that I was like 'no way' has to be some LoL term or something.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandaga*


AH, I WAS thinking about blackberry but that I was like 'no way' has to be some LoL term or something.


Yeah its blackberry messenger. I would try to think of something to associate it with LoL but that's too much effort, and my wit is lacking as my work day draws to a close.


----------



## thisispatrick

So uh was anyone in game when the game just stopped responding? Re-logged and there was no reconnect... I was winning too .-.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;14216290*
> So uh was anyone in game when the game just stopped responding? Re-logged and there was no reconnect... I was winning too .-.


Happened once to me last week. Its not a global thing its just your game that crashed.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;14216290*
> So uh was anyone in game when the game just stopped responding? Re-logged and there was no reconnect... I was winning too .-.


Happened to me yesterday, the game crashed with a bug splat after character select, I restart, and all of a sudden there's a update with me only getting 11kbs download speed :\. Need less to say it counted as a leave.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;14216893*
> Happened to me yesterday, the game crashed with a bug splat after character select, I restart, and all of a sudden there's a update with me only getting 11kbs download speed :\. Need less to say it counted as a leave.


Not the same problem I was talking about but yeah that bugsplat thing happened to me once too. Had to restart computer to fix it. Horay for SSD!


----------



## Crunkles

http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/guide/17267-magewick-an-evolving-compilation-under-construction.xhtml

Link to my Warwick guide. Can't get the link thing in posts to work right now. Let me know what you think, still a work in progress. Not too bad for a first guide I'd say, ha.

Edit: nvm, link thing did work


----------



## mastertrixter

I hate karthus!!!!! Spam r to win......stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## Zcypot

ugh reporting back another annoying day in LoL.










Im no where near a pro... but when my team is not doing well... it just annoys me. I dominate my lane almost every time, but every team I get, even when I ward every possible place they can gank from, they just feed! Bah!


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles;14217731*
> http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/guide/17267-magewick-an-evolving-compilation-under-construction.xhtml
> 
> Link to my Warwick guide. Can't get the link thing in posts to work right now. Let me know what you think, still a work in progress. Not too bad for a first guide I'd say, ha.
> 
> Edit: nvm, link thing did work


So that's you huh. Saw that guide on the home page this morning. I lurk LC all the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14222275*
> I hate karthus!!!!! Spam r to win......stupid!!!!!!!


1. Build Mercs
2. Build Banshees
3. ???? Karthus R's
4. Type "ZEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" in all chat :/

At worst, Mercs and Bashees should be sufficient at mitigating the damage.


----------



## Tralala

good games last night guys <-- el diablo


----------



## Zcypot

I tend to look at guides from solomid.net

They have guides more of my play style.

Edit: they also have this next to the guides which I find helpful








- Has featured guides (featured guides are good quality guides written by 2000+ ELO players)







- Has approved guides (approved guides are high quality guides that explain a lot details)


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14224213*
> So that's you huh. Saw that guide on the home page this morning. I lurk LC all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Build Mercs
> 2. Build Banshees
> 3. ???? Karthus R's
> 4. Type "ZEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" in all chat :/
> 
> At worst, Mercs and Bashees should be sufficient at mitigating the damage.


Bv only works if it's up and if u have little enough life for karth to pop it then it's not up. I was running mercs, bv, and wits end and still getting popped. Can't do crap against it. Specially if he builds all AP


----------



## Nhb93

Hexdrinker. It's a bit of a waste of an item, but it's one of the cheaper MR items, and it will negate Karthus' ult if he does use it.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Th3R3pist..hit me up for wins. I'm jungle nocture. Almost all of runs are ARP and dmg...pretty beasty.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14225888*
> Bv only works if it's up and if u have little enough life for karth to pop it then it's not up. I was running mercs, bv, and wits end and still getting popped. Can't do crap against it. Specially if he builds all AP


Sounds like A) Your team fed and didn't build enough res B) The match went on for far too long. C) Not enough focus on Karthus.

With Mercs and BV you should do fine, but if your team feeds him because they don't build res, then well... You know.

But that's just the nature of Karthus unfortunately. I don't think RIOT will touch him again in the future, if ever, so you will simply have to l2play against him :/


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14226452*
> Sounds like A) Your team fed and didn't build enough res B) The match went on for far too long. C) Not enough focus on Karthus.
> 
> With Mercs and BV you should do fine, but if your team feeds him because they don't build res, then well... You know.
> 
> But that's just the nature of Karthus unfortunately. I don't think RIOT will touch him again in the future, if ever, so you will simply have to l2play against him :/


Lol I just don't like his global ult. Stupid idea. We won and shut him down but it's still dumb


----------



## Nhb93

What if they changed it to only damage players that dealt damage to him in the last X seconds? This way you can't just be all, "Karthus use your ult!" when someone in your lane was low. Still make it "global" but only to players who attacked him, so if there was a big team fight, and some people ran, he could still get them.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14227832*
> What if they changed it to only damage players that dealt damage to him in the last X seconds? This way you can't just be all, "Karthus use your ult!" when someone in your lane was low. Still make it "global" but only to players who attacked him, so if there was a big team fight, and some people ran, he could still get them.


I think the only thing to do is change it to a single target spell that is still global. Maybe up the damage a little to make it viable. That way he can't just ult and kill 5 people.


----------



## Radiopools

How is this for a 3rd PvP game ever?


----------



## Mako0312

Just bought Gangplank last night.

I'll give him a go tonight. Anyone have any build suggestions? I don't know what items I should put on him.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiopools;14228711*
> How is this for a 3rd PvP game ever?


This is why low level games are hilarious. The fact that you can win with a Vayne that died 27 times and a Renekton that died 18 times is so dumb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;14229341*
> Just bought Gangplank last night.
> 
> I'll give him a go tonight. Anyone have any build suggestions? I don't know what items I should put on him.


www.solomid.net


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;14229341*
> Just bought Gangplank last night.
> 
> I'll give him a go tonight. Anyone have any build suggestions? I don't know what items I should put on him.


I usually start of with meki pendant & 2 health pots > boots > zeal > merc > infinity > phantom > trinity. Then last two slot is for improvising depending on their team make up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If I see a Karthus on the other team, I usually rush Hourglass.


----------



## hollowtek

What's with Ez's damage? I played about 3 games against him today, from level 1-6, his essence flux does extreme damage. I took a look at one of my death recaps only to find out that it dealt 400 damage! This is without sheen by the way. This undoubtedly needs a nerf, and by far is the strongest early game attack I've seen to date.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14231498*
> What's with Ez's damage? I played about 3 games against him today, from level 1-6, his essence flux does extreme damage. I took a look at one of my death recaps only to find out that it dealt 400 damage! This is without sheen by the way. This undoubtedly needs a nerf, and by far is the strongest early game attack I've seen to date.


It's is kinda op. Though it is a skillshot and not too hard to dodge


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14231498*
> What's with Ez's damage? I played about 3 games against him today, from level 1-6, his essence flux does extreme damage. I took a look at one of my death recaps only to find out that it dealt 400 damage! This is without sheen by the way. This undoubtedly needs a nerf, and by far is the strongest early game attack I've seen to date.


Ez has the best early damage in the game. It doesn't need a nerf imo, Ez isn't too easy to play, and he tapers off late game unless he gets incredibly fed.

But as Ez, I get first blood in 90% of my games, it's pretty lulzy.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14232115*
> Ez isn't too easy to play.


Heh.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14226748*
> Lol I just don't like his global ult. Stupid idea. We won and shut him down but it's still dumb


You should've said that in the first place instead of letting me jump to conclusions









I think they should make Karthus ult reduce an enemy's HP to a minimum of 1, instead of killing them. So that way they are still killable and it takes away Karthus ability to cheese with R.

@ The person complaining about Ez. Ez only has damage (and factor in that it's all skillshots), and he's squishy, so his fine as is. Speaking of champs with just damage, they really need to revert some of the nerfs they gave to Miss Fortune







Also, i'd love to see a buff to AP MF as well :3


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14233968*
> 
> @ The person complaining about Ez. Ez only has damage (and factor in that it's all skillshots), and he's squishy, so his fine as is. Speaking of champs with just damage, they really need to revert some of the nerfs they gave to Miss Fortune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i'd love to see a buff to AP MF as well :3


You are assuming that the #1 AD ranged positioner in the game is fair and somehow balanced.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14235958*
> You are assuming that the #1 AD ranged positioner in the game is fair and somehow balanced.


Ezreal is easy to counter, you just hit him.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;14236574*
> Ezreal is easy to counter, you just hit him.


XD sad how true that can be


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14235958*
> You are assuming that the #1 AD ranged positioner in the game is fair and somehow balanced.


err... yeah i do


----------



## rogueblade

Panth for life


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;14236574*
> Ezreal is easy to counter, you just hit him.


I love laning against ez. Easy first blood target!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14232115*
> Ez has the best early damage in the game. It doesn't need a nerf imo, Ez isn't too easy to play, and he tapers off late game unless he gets incredibly fed.
> 
> But as Ez, I get first blood in 90% of my games, it's pretty lulzy.


Meh... If I see I am laning solo mid or top against Ez, first thing I try to do is bait that white crap he throws out and see how good he is with it. H2H that thing is easy enough to avoid as it is; stand behind a minion or sidestep. The yellow one is a bit trickier, but you can still sidestep it easily enough so long as you are vigilant. Ult is easy to avoid when running away, just zigzag like you would with arrow. If you get hit by it in a teamfight, well hopefully its late game and he's not fed as it does still kind of hurts. LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;14235958*
> You are assuming that the #1 AD ranged positioner in the game is fair and somehow balanced.


Uh he is? He has a lot of shortcomings, especially late game. Ashe is a way better AD ranged from a utility and usefulness all game POV. Corki has one of the highest AD bursts. Tristana has way more escapes than Ez destroys him with AA. Caitlyn might have some trouble with the blink, but she should be able to hold her on. Ez is good, but hardly OP or the best.

My current favorites:

- Leona (kind of meh damage wise, but her stuff looks great!)
- Gragas (very fun and rewarding with lots of escape!)
- Wukong (not out yet, but how can you go wrong with a storybook monkey with a staff?!?)


----------



## Fortunex

Ez is the strongest early game champion in the game, imo. But he tapers off late game. I think I've lost a mid 3 or 4 times out of at least 40 games as Ezreal. But if it gets to late game, I feel very inadequate when compared to a Trist, Corki, Ashe, etc.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14249855*
> Ez is the strongest early game champion in the game, imo. But he tapers off late game. I think I've lost a mid 3 or 4 times out of at least 40 games as Ezreal. But if it gets to late game, I feel very inadequate when compared to a Trist, Corki, Ashe, etc.


I wanna mid against you with Ashe low lvl. If you can dodge his skill shots he is just an easy target all game long!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14250029*
> I wanna mid against you with Ashe low lvl. If you can dodge his skill shots he is just an easy target all game long!


Sounds fun, summoner name is xFortune.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14250375*
> Sounds fun, summoner name is xFortune.


Mine is mastertrixter. I'll be on in a couple hours.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14245901*
> Uh he is? He has a lot of shortcomings, especially late game. Ashe is a way better AD ranged from a utility and usefulness all game POV. Corki has one of the highest AD bursts. Tristana has way more escapes than Ez destroys him with AA. Caitlyn might have some trouble with the blink, but she should be able to hold her on. Ez is good, but hardly OP or the best.


Thats because his teamfight utility comes from standing back and dealing high single target dps , he isn't meant to brawl with any other carry late game.His damage comes from massive Apen from black cleaver and triforce , coupled with a low cooldown , long ranged blink can make him even better than corki in the right hands.


----------



## thisispatrick

So I'm in Taiwan until 8/3. PLAY LEAGUE ANYWAYS


----------



## Boss Mosely

Finally decided to DL this game since back in the day I really enjoyed the WC3 varient. Not sure why it took me so long since it's free haha.

If this is anything like what it was in WC3, I'll most likely play a toon that's agi based.

Ingame: BossMosely


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely;14253496*
> Finally decided to DL this game since back in the day I really enjoyed the WC3 varient. Not sure why it took me so long since it's free haha.
> 
> If this is anything like what it was in WC3, I'll most likely play a toon that's agi based.
> 
> Ingame: BossMosely


The stats in this game are different from the original DotA. You might want to look at this list of champions to see which one you would like.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14253746*
> The stats in this game are different from the original DotA. You might want to look at this list of champions to see which one you would like.


I nominate Anivia!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14253858*
> I nominate Anivia!


pfft.

GO BLIND OR GET OUT.

BLIND MONK 2012


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


pfft.

GO BLIND OR GET OUT.

BLIND MONK 2012


Blind men can't do crap when they are stunned, walled off, and permanently slowed. Well, I suppose you could still flash or blink to something near with that stupid escape.


----------



## thisispatrick

Blind people got nothing against me.
Bear turtle bear turtle bear bear turtle.
Problem officer?


----------



## GekzOverlord

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NTmathrw0Q[/ame]

No idea if anyones seen this...


----------



## Boss Mosely

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


The stats in this game are different from the original DotA. You might want to look at this list of champions to see which one you would like.


I thinking about trying out Sion. What is the general consensus on him?


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*


I thinking about trying out Sion. What is the general consensus on him?


He sucks. 2 spells for AD sion and 2 spells for AP sion. Either way you go you only have 2 skills, so you fail ultra hard.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*


I thinking about trying out Sion. What is the general consensus on him?


He's kinda fun if you play him AP. Just shield and run up to people and KABLOOMY!

On the AD side his ult is hilarious. A Sion on my team kept everyone alive with it. :3


----------



## Zcypot

Sion has nice AP burst. He begins to suck once everyone starts to focus him and breaks his shield before he can cause damage with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*


I thinking about trying out Sion. What is the general consensus on him?


Well, there is only 2 ways to play him; AP burst and tanky DPS.

AP Burst Strategy:

- Go in bush
- Cast shield
- Wait a second or two
- Run out and stun someone
- Burst shield
- Smack him a few times
- Run away

Tanky DPS Strategy:

- Cast shield
- Stun someone
- Smack them silly
- Run away


----------



## FatalityxZ

If anyone here is >1400 ELO and has skype and wanna duo queue ranked with me, pm me your username


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14253858*
> I nominate Anivia!


Anivia seems like shes fallen out of favour. Shame, one of my old favourites.

Leona all day though <3


----------



## Pandaga

Sigh, was playing rank and we WOULD'VE won if our nunu didn't leave. They should make an anti leave in rank or something.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;14264779*
> Anivia seems like shes fallen out of favour. Shame, one of my old favourites.
> 
> Leona all day though <3


Leona blows. I've seen ONE person play her well. Every other person starts the game by saying "Leona is a beast" or "Leona is OP", then winds up being like 2-3-1 at the end of the game. She does zero damage and considering shes a "tank", she cant take damage at all. Completely worthless champ.


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88;14266287*
> Leona blows. I've seen ONE person play her well. Every other person starts the game by saying "Leona is a beast" or "Leona is OP", then winds up being like 2-3-1 at the end of the game. She does zero damage and considering shes a "tank", she cant take damage at all. Completely worthless champ.


Actually, she can take damage like a champ, but she has no damage at all. I'd say amumu is a way better pick for a tank.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14266180*
> Sigh, was playing rank and we WOULD'VE won if our nunu didn't leave. They should make an anti leave in rank or something.


Why they'd just go afk then and eventually DC anyways. I haven't played rank yet and don't plan on it unless I have 4 other of my clan members wanting to rank. The level of coordination we get by using ventrillo is just indispensable.


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;14272378*
> Why they'd just go afk then and eventually DC anyways. I haven't played rank yet and don't plan on it unless I have 4 other of my clan members wanting to rank. The level of coordination we get by using ventrillo is just indispensable.


Our Orianna and Nunu had an argument and I guess Nunu ragequit. You're right, playing with 4 people is definitely better, a few days ago. My friends and I, we did some 5s rank and the experience was much more pleasing than solo queue. Of course more wards rather than one person buying wards.


----------



## rogueblade

I've just about mastered Panth's ult now and it's getting nerf'd...god dam


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14272842*
> I've just about mastered Panth's ult now and it's getting nerf'd...god dam


Yea definitely doesn't need nerfed. I rarely see it used right


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

is LoL down for anyone? i'm getting "undefined" at startup and I can't click Play


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14274658*
> is LoL down for anyone? i'm getting "undefined" at startup and I can't click Play


I think it has to do with the EU server split. At least I would assume so.


----------



## Nihsnek

The server has been going through hell the past couple of days.


----------



## Psyren

Isn't it the EU split at the mo?

Also...

RIOT!

Y U LET ME CHANGE SERVER BUT NO MIGRATE MY ACCOUNT!


----------



## Pandaga

I wonder if monkey king is going to be ad or ap, probably a mix of both.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14285903*
> I wonder if monkey king is going to be ad or ap, probably a mix of both.


Not even out yet and seems OP.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14285903*
> I wonder if monkey king is going to be ad or ap, probably a mix of both.


Looks like a mix with a somewhat lean towards ad


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;14286367*
> Looks like a mix with a somewhat lean towards ad


Why do u think mixed? From what I see he looks like he is flat out ad?


----------



## Olives

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek;14276002*
> The server has been going through hell the past couple of days.


yeah definitely. i just wish it would be a bit better but what can i say it is a free game for one


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14286348*
> Not even out yet and seems OP.


Lol as always xD


----------



## Pandaga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14289520*
> Why do u think mixed? From what I see he looks like he is flat out ad?


I think he is mix because some of his abilities gives off a magical feel to it, like his invis.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14290386*
> I think he is mix because some of his abilities gives off a magical feel to it, like his invis.


Hmm I suppose it's possible


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandaga;14290386*
> I think he is mix because some of his abilities gives off a magical feel to it, like his invis.


My thoughts also. I also think he'll be like twisted fate with abilities that scale off both ap or ad making both builds possible

Tapatalk via DROID Charge


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I recently started playing supports and I realized something:

- Unless you play with at least above average players, support is a thankless, unappreciated role
- On a bad team, supports are treated like tanks; if a carry goes in 1v5 and you don't follow, that is your fault apparently
- If no one on the team carries, you are useless.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I recently started playing supports and I realized something:

- Unless you play with at least above average players, support is a thankless, unappreciated role
- On a bad team, supports are treated like tanks; if a carry goes in 1v5 and you don't follow, that is your fault apparently
- If no one on the team carries, you are useless.


pretty much
I love me some karma though lol. I usually told my team to piss off (with harsher words) when they QQ, but now it doesn't even bother me anymore.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*


pretty much
I love me some karma though lol. I usually told my team to piss off (with harsher words) when they QQ, but now it doesn't even bother me anymore.


This is my story:

- I was playing aura Taric
- Our team has jungle AP Yi
- Mid game, Yi chases after Kassadin in his jungle (why would he do that in enemy jungle, your guess is as good as mine
- I am solo-ing bottom, because Shaco went roaming and never came back
- I see Yi chasing so I follow to heal and stun if necessary
- I notice Mord, Mumu, and Lux there so I stop
- I tell him to stop chasing and go back
- I return to my tower to defend against Teemo
- He continues to chase Kassadin and then gets jumped and dies (naturally)
- He goes "Do your job support! Where were you?!?"
- I say "I don't support carries with suicidal tendencies."
- He goes "****! You are support. You are suppose to stun and heal!"
- I say "And then what? I stun one person, heal you, then what? Both of us die?"
- He goes "****! You are support. You are suppose to stun and heal!"
- I say "Whatever man..."
- He goes in all speak "Our Taric is a noob and non-communicative. Please report!"

God I love baddies!


----------



## yutzybrian

May as well get used to it. Happens all the time. I get yelled at playing as twitch when a person goes in 1v3 and I don't break stealth to help. Sorry dude but you died in 5 seconds, what good is it going to do for me to follow you down?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14296065*
> This is my story:
> 
> - I was playing aura Taric
> - Our team has jungle AP Yi
> - Mid game, Yi chases after Kassadin in his jungle (why would he do that in enemy jungle, your guess is as good as mine
> - I am solo-ing bottom, because Shaco went roaming and never came back
> - I see Yi chasing so I follow to heal and stun if necessary
> - I notice Mord, Mumu, and Lux there so I stop
> - I tell him to stop chasing and go back
> - I return to my tower to defend against Teemo
> - He continues to chase Kassadin and then gets jumped and dies (naturally)
> - He goes "Do your job support! Where were you?!?"
> - I say "I don't support carries with suicidal tendencies."
> - He goes "****! You are support. You are suppose to stun and heal!"
> - I say "And then what? I stun one person, heal you, then what? Both of us die?"
> - He goes "****! You are support. You are suppose to stun and heal!"
> - I say "Whatever man..."
> - He goes in all speak "Our Taric is a noob and non-communicative. Please report!"
> 
> God I love baddies!


Well see thats the thing, you're supposed to help them feed, at least that's what I've gathered from my time as kayle, and karma.

They want you to do everything, but they dont want you to have, creeps, kills, or buffs. Apparently you're supposed to blow the gold out of your ass somehow. Oh and they always want heal first, to support their suicidal tendencies like you said lol (even though its usually terribly inefficient early game).

If they die it's your fault, always remember that though, no matter the circumstance, it is always your fault.

It really is thankless, even when you win, but it sure is fun as hell


----------



## mastertrixter

I-Hate-Karthus-so-much-right-now!!!!!!!!

Playing as Ashe and he killed me 8 freaking times with his ult. He ended up 25/2/3

His ult needs to get nerfed. so bad.

And yes I had a bv or it would have been more like 15 times!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;14299481*
> Well see thats the thing, you're supposed to help them feed, at least that's what I've gathered from my time as kayle, and karma.
> 
> They want you to do everything, but they dont want you to have, creeps, kills, or buffs. Apparently you're supposed to blow the gold out of your ass somehow. Oh and they always want heal first, to support their suicidal tendencies like you said lol (even though its usually terribly inefficient early game).
> 
> If they die it's your fault, always remember that though, no matter the circumstance, it is always your fault.
> 
> It really is thankless, even when you win, but it sure is fun as hell


I always babysit the presumed carry and let them take all the creep kills. To compensate, I rush both philosopher's stone and kage's lucky pick for essentially 10 GP5. It really helps!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14299539*
> I-Hate-Karthus-so-much-right-now!!!!!!!!
> 
> Playing as Ashe and he killed me 8 freaking times with his ult. He ended up 25/2/3
> 
> His ult needs to get nerfed. so bad.
> 
> And yes I had a bv or it would have been more like 15 times!!!


Dude... I would totally not get BV for Karthus. For Requiem, you should rush Hourglass for its stasis active. Assuming you save it, this will guard against Requiem 100% of the time. Relying on BV to not be popped during Requiem is the reason you still died 15 times. I cannot remember the last time I died to a Karthus ultimate.


----------



## Intelship

I main Cho-Gath, he (or it) plays a really good support/tank role. AOE stun+knock-up+nuke=


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intelship;14299622*
> I main Cho-Gath, he (or it) plays a really good support/tank role. AOE stun+knock-up+nuke=


I love playing with a good Cho. You forgot silence. XD It always makes me laugh watching Cho eat a champ, especially a small one like Teemo.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14299642*
> I love playing with a good Cho. You forgot silence. XD It always makes me laugh watching Cho eat a champ, especially a small one like Teemo.


I like eating Alistar, then you can say you were hungry enough to eat a bull


----------



## My Desired Display Name

When I used to main cho like back in november I used to like eating baby cho's lol, it always looked funny with the midget next to a fully grown cho.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I-Hate-Karthus-so-much-right-now!!!!!!!!

Playing as Ashe and he killed me 8 freaking times with his ult. He ended up 25/2/3

His ult needs to get nerfed. so bad.

And yes I had a bv or it would have been more like 15 times!!!


I used to hate me some Karthus, but I haven't met a good Karthus in a few months now, I hate Katarina to no end though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I always babysit the presumed carry and let them take all the creep kills. To compensate, I rush both philosopher's stone and kage's lucky pick for essentially 10 GP5. It really helps!


I usually try to rush soul stealer with karma since I can usually get around 20-30 assist a game (usually under 5 deaths), though a p stone might be a good grab


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Dude... I would totally not get BV for Karthus. For Requiem, you should rush Hourglass for its stasis active. Assuming you save it, this will guard against Requiem 100% of the time. Relying on BV to not be popped during Requiem is the reason you still died 15 times. I cannot remember the last time I died to a Karthus ultimate.


I died 8 times to it. Not 15. I will have to try that. Never even thought to rush hourglass. Thank you


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I died 8 times to it. Not 15. I will have to try that. Never even thought to rush hourglass. Thank you


No problem! Hourglass has a CD of 90 seconds for active. Assuming that he maxes out CDR (very rare for Karthus to do this), you should always have the active ready. Karthus pops ult, you count 1.5-2 seconds, and pop active.


----------



## Intelship

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I love playing with a good Cho. You forgot silence. XD It always makes me laugh watching Cho eat a champ, especially a small one like Teemo.


Yeah, forgot! Cho'gath doesn't have a stun, he has a silence...


----------



## FatalityxZ

Why would you recommend an Hourglass for an Ashe... just to counter Karthus?
Banshee's veil is perfectly fine. It's not just the bubble, but the item also gives health and magic resist, the only 2 stats that mitigate reqiuem.


----------



## Plex

Do not get an Hourglass over BV on an AD carry. Ever.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;14305723*
> Why would you recommend an Hourglass for an Ashe... just to counter Karthus?
> Banshee's veil is perfectly fine. It's not just the bubble, but the item also gives health and magic resist, the only 2 stats that mitigate reqiuem.


If the guy is dying multiple times to Karthus then it is worth getting an item to counter him and stop feeding. I normally wouldn't recommend it, but then again I typically do not die to Requiem. I never said it was a good item for Ashe, just that it was a good counter for Karthus, which is true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14306129*
> Do not get an Hourglass over BV on an AD carry. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


Would you rather him die continuously and feed a single champ? I would rather a teammate get a defensive purpose survivability item and safely farm, rather than constantly feed or live in fear of one champion. I didn't recommend hourglass as an item for an AD carry. I recommended an item to help him not feed a Karthus and his easy kill mode ult. Most good teammates understand that sometimes you do need to sacrifice some damage for early game survivability. BV is a great survivability item for anyone, especially an AD carry. Hourglass is simply a better counter to Karthus than BV.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14306211*
> If the guy is dying multiple times to Karthus then it is worth getting an item to counter him and stop feeding. I normally wouldn't recommend it, but then again I typically do not die to Requiem. I never said it was a good item for Ashe, just that it was a good counter for Karthus, which is true.
> 
> Would you rather him die continuously and feed a single champ? I would rather a teammate get a defensive purpose survivability item and safely farm, rather than constantly feed or live in fear of one champion. I didn't recommend hourglass as an item for an AD carry. I recommended an item to help him not feed a Karthus and his easy kill mode ult. Most good teammates understand that sometimes you do need to sacrifice some damage for early game survivability. BV is a great survivability item for anyone, especially an AD carry. Hourglass is simply a better counter to Karthus than BV.


No it isn't... BV + Hexdrinker = win


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;14309322*
> No it isn't... BV + Hexdrinker = win


I forgot about that item.







Yeah matrix, get that item instead of Hourglass for Ashe. It is not as guaranteed as Hourglass active, but it is a better item for an AD carry. If I was AP however, Hourglass would be the way to go.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

went 14/3/30 with malphite
wouldn't of even had the 3 if the team knew how to split and take a turret


----------



## rogueblade

Just got raped by someone playing Twitch with that skin where he has a submachine gun. I've never seen him do so much damage and I don't even get why it seemed so different, but he raped the whole team and went 9-1 (only death due to me) before we surrendered at 20 min. Now I f-ing hate Twitch with all my heart


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Just got raped by someone playing Twitch with that skin where he has a submachine gun. I've never seen him do so much damage and I don't even get why it seemed so different, but he raped the whole team and went 9-1 (only death due to me) before we surrendered at 20 min. Now I f-ing hate Twitch with all my heart


One one bought oracles or pink wards?







Those are kind of important for countering stealth champs.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Restarting after not playing for a long ass time. Username is Cataclysmo91 if anyone wants to play


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I recently started playing supports and I realized something:

- Unless you play with at least above average players, support is a thankless, unappreciated role
- On a bad team, supports are treated like tanks; if a carry goes in 1v5 and you don't follow, that is your fault apparently
- If no one on the team carries, you are useless.


I realized this today...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Just got raped by someone playing Twitch with that skin where he has a submachine gun. I've never seen him do so much damage and I don't even get why it seemed so different, but he raped the whole team and went 9-1 (only death due to me) before we surrendered at 20 min. Now I f-ing hate Twitch with all my heart


Probably had a good rune + mastery setup. Persistent bonuses like that have absolutely NO place in a MOBA, for exactly that reason.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Probably had a good rune + mastery setup. Persistent bonuses like that have absolutely NO place in a MOBA, for exactly that reason.


I don't see why not. Everybody has access to the same benefits. Runes+Masteries adding an additional level of complexity to builds.

I will say what does need a total overhaul are Summoner Spells :/


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


I don't see why not. Everybody has access to the same benefits. Runes+Masteries adding an additional level of complexity to builds.

I will say what does need a total overhaul are Summoner Spells :/


Agreed, they could come up with some that may not have as direct of an impact at first but could slowing change things, like passive spells or such. I hate ignite.


----------



## Psyren

I would actually like that they remove the "OP" Summoner Spells from the game, instead of coming up with nerfs & buffs for everything. That way ppl are forced to take the not-as-awesome spells, and Riot can work on adding in new, equally sub-par Summoner Spells.


----------



## Nihsnek

Or you should be able to level certain Summoner Spells. Keep them unique and keep them relevant.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


Or you should be able to level certain Summoner Spells. Keep them unique and keep them relevant.


With the current levelling system, i dono how that would work...

I like how now that LoL is srsbizniz they keep OP elements in the game forever so as not cause the entire hardcore community to QQ and nerdraegquit on their arses :/


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


With the current levelling system, i dono how that would work...

I like how now that LoL is srsbizniz they keep OP elements in the game forever so as not cause the entire hardcore community to QQ and nerdraegquit on their arses :/


Running a business.

But what do you consider to be OP summor spells?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


I don't see why not. Everybody has access to the same benefits. Runes+Masteries adding an additional level of complexity to builds.

I will say what does need a total overhaul are Summoner Spells :/


Everyone has access to them... If they spend weeks-months grinding enough IP to get them. This isn't an MMO.

I think it's stupid that two people of equal skill level can fight eachother with the same champs, but one can win by a large margin because of something that is persistent and requires many hours of grinding to get.

In MMOs that's okay, in MOBAs, which are played on a match-to-match basis, it's completely ******ed. There should be an equal playing field in these types of games.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Running a business.

But what do you consider to be OP summor spells?


Flash, Ignite, and Teleport (Well not so much Teleport) overshadow practically every other SS in terms of utility.

Ignite can get a damage nerf, but true damage is still gey :/

When it comes to Flash i'm part of the "Remove from game plox" group. I'd love to see Riot grow some balls and just temporarily remove Flash without warning to see how the community reacts.

Teleport is well... Teleport, always handy.

The sad thing is that it's really hard to buff the current under-used Summoner Spells without making them OP. I think of all the unused Summoner Spells that can be buffed without making it OP is Rally. Just turn it into a personal aura...

Riot really hate sustain these days so buffing Heal and Clarity is a no-no.

Exhaust, Ghost, Claivoyance, Cleanse, Fortify, & Smite are pretty balanced for their specific uses. Fority could maybe do with a 1 sec duration buff.

Revive... lol


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Everyone has access to them... If they spend weeks-months grinding enough IP to get them. This isn't an MMO.

I think it's stupid that two people of equal skill level can fight eachother with the same champs, but one can win by a large margin because of something that is persistent and requires many hours of grinding to get.

In MMOs that's okay, in MOBAs, which are played on a match-to-match basis, it's completely ******ed. There should be an equal playing field in these types of games.


Well Riot designed LoL with this persistance system to give you something to work towards. LoL isn't the only competitive game that does this... Hell shooters do this all the time, and there it's usually worse coz it comes down to he who has teh most money to buy OP gear where as in LoL you actually have to play to get your "gear"...


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Flash, Ignite, and Teleport (Well not so much Teleport) overshadow practically every other SS in terms of utility.

Ignite can get a damage nerf, but true damage is still gey :/

When it comes to Flash i'm part of the "Remove from game plox" group. I'd love to see Riot grow some balls and just temporarily remove Flash without warning to see how the community reacts.

Teleport is well... Teleport, always handy.

The sad thing is that it's really hard to buff the current under-used Summoner Spells without making them OP. I think of all the unused Summoner Spells that can be buffed without making it OP is Rally. Just turn it into a personal aura...

Riot really hate sustain these days so buffing Heal and Clarity is a no-no.

Exhaust, Ghost, Claivoyance, Cleanse, Fortify, & Smite are pretty balanced for their specific uses. Fority could maybe do with a 1 sec duration buff.

Revive... lol










Agree with ignite

Tele has a long CD

Flash? Why mess with flash? Its CD I think is balanced and you cant actually move very far unless its over a wall and then it becomes handy. Most of the time players I see use it in lanes not to jump barriars. So whats the beef?

I would also agree that some of the less ones could use a buff but Exhaust is fine, Ghost is fine, Clairvoyance is fine. I dont see many people using cleanse and fortify... they fall into the Needs Fixing please, or they are just lame.

Revive, is handy but with such a long CD makes it useless to pick up IMO.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Agree with ignite

Tele has a long CD

Flash? Why mess with flash? Its CD I think is balanced and you cant actually move very far unless its over a wall and then it becomes handy. Most of the time players I see use it in lanes not to jump barriars. So whats the beef?

I would also agree that some of the less ones could use a buff but Exhaust is fine, Ghost is fine, Clairvoyance is fine. I dont see many people using cleanse and fortify... they fall into the Needs Fixing please, or they are just lame.

Revive, is handy but with such a long CD makes it useless to pick up IMO.


Tele is only considered OP assuming Ignite and Flash get hammered.

Why mess with Flash? Watching team comps going 5x Flash is pretty lame :/
Sure the CD is long, but the type of interactions it creates is kinda ******ed... And what's the beef:

Mmm let's see.

Flash is up, Flash in, Burst, Ignite, GG -___-
Hide in Brush. Flash in, Burst Surprise Buttsecks, Ignite, GG -___-
Flash, CC, carry rapage, GG
Onoez they're gonng get meh... Flash, Towerhug/run away, umadbro -___-
Enemy is getting defensive but he's ripe for the killing? Flash, and prwn his ass...

I mean sure, Exhaust can do most of that so to say BUT exhaust doesn't give you a cheap get of trouble card that Flash does, along with its potent offensive ability...


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Tele is only considered OP assuming Ignite and Flash get hammered.

Why mess with Flash? Watching team comps going 5x Flash is pretty lame :/
Sure the CD is long, but the type of interactions it creates is kinda ******ed... And what's the beef:

Mmm let's see.

Flash is up, Flash in, Burst, Ignite, GG -___-
Hide in Brush. Flash in, Burst Surprise Buttsecks, Ignite, GG -___-
Flash, CC, carry rapage, GG
Onoez they're gonng get meh... Flash, Towerhug/run away, umadbro -___-
Enemy is getting defensive but he's ripe for the killing? Flash, and prwn his ass...

I mean sure, Exhaust can do most of that so to say BUT exhaust doesn't give you a cheap get of trouble card that Flash does, along with its potent offensive ability...


I guess I have never run into that, must be because I suck, but I usually dont have problems with people using flash on me. I tend to do alot of burst myself (ryze mana/AP).


----------



## Chungster

The advantages given by masteries and runes are noticeable but not game breaking. It adds that extra level of complexity and personalization. More often than not, a difference in skill is going to have a bigger impact on which of the two identical champions in a game do better. And like others have said, everyone at level 30 has access to masteries and runes.

Flash lets people do some crazy stuff offensively and defensively. I wouldn't want it removed because it's too important to the game.


----------



## Darkslayer7

I play on the NA , and on the EU . have 1 LVL30 on each ( Darkslayer 7 on NA , and DarX7 on EU Nordic ). I played on NA when Eu servers were busy , but it changed now . EU Nordic is where i play now.


----------



## Nhb93

Rally with a slight nerf and turn into an aura would work better, since while no one uses it, I think with it being a persistent aura at it's current state would make it OP.

The argument that everything should be on a match to match basis is the reason I stopped playing FPSs. For some reason however, I don't mind it in LoL. I do wish it only tracked your wins. Always seeing that I have more losses than wins frustrates the hell out of me. I should be able to just jump into a game, play it, win or loss and leave with no record of it. I want to play World of Tanks, but knowing it tracks both wins and losses, I don't even want to play it.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Rally with a slight nerf and turn into an aura would work better, since while no one uses it, I think with it being a persistent aura at it's current state would make it OP.

The argument that everything should be on a match to match basis is the reason I stopped playing FPSs. For some reason however, I don't mind it in LoL. I do wish it only tracked your wins. Always seeing that I have more losses than wins frustrates the hell out of me. I should be able to just jump into a game, play it, win or loss and leave with no record of it. I want to play World of Tanks, but knowing it tracks both wins and losses, I don't even want to play it.


It doesn't matter so long as you don't care about it.I don't see where the problem is , you'll probably average 50% on your first account anyway.

Also , i'd probably cry owly tears when flash is removed because im currently playing lee sin.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Well Riot designed LoL with this persistance system to give you something to work towards. LoL isn't the only competitive game that does this... Hell shooters do this all the time, and there it's usually worse coz it comes down to he who has teh most money to buy OP gear where as in LoL you actually have to play to get your "gear"...


Something to work towards is one thing (say, cosmetics, unlocking champions), but having an advantage over someone else because of it is another. If a weapon is plain better than another, or if a champion is plain ebtter than another, then that's a balance issue as well.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


The advantages given by masteries and runes are noticeable but not game breaking. It adds that extra level of complexity and personalization. More often than not, a difference in skill is going to have a bigger impact on which of the two identical champions in a game do better. And like others have said, everyone at level 30 has access to masteries and runes.

Flash lets people do some crazy stuff offensively and defensively. I wouldn't want it removed because it's too important to the game.


They are gamebreaking early game. As Ez, with the wrong runepage, I lost to a crappy Teemo that I normally would have raped with the extra 15%+ damage I get from my runes.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


They are gamebreaking early game. As Ez, with the wrong runepage, I lost to a crappy Teemo that I normally would have raped with the extra 15%+ damage I get from my runes.


They are just for early game. By lvl 6-10 u can itemize to compensate. It happens


----------



## Darkslayer7

Play morde and win . I had a 10 streak win with morde . They hardly touch my health . Shield is OP with lots of resist/armor .


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


They are just for early game. By lvl 6-10 u can itemize to compensate. It happens


Because of runes/masteries and summoner spells, I get first blood in 90% of my games, and shut down at least their mid, usually a side lane as well. Without them, I wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Because of runes/masteries and summoner spells, I get first blood in 90% of my games, and shut down at least their mid, usually a side lane as well. Without them, I wouldn't be able to do that.


Exactly they help early game which can determine the rest of the game. U can still compensate with items by lvl 6.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Exactly they help early game which can determine the rest of the game. U can still compensate with items by lvl 6.


Unless you're shut down by the enemy and can't get those items, or are severely outfarmed by the time you hit that level because the enemy has better runes.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14335847*
> Unless you're shut down by the enemy and can't get those items, or are severely outfarmed by the time you hit that level because the enemy has better runes.


If ur get out farmed and beaten that badly by lvl 6 you need to work on your skills. I can get shutdown in lane and still get a good farm.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14336102*
> If ur get out farmed and beaten that badly by lvl 6 you need to work on your skills. I can get shutdown in lane and still get a good farm.


So 90% of the people I fight against need to work on their skill? Runes can't possibly be OP? k.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14336163*
> So 90% of the people I fight against need to work on their skill? Runes can't possibly be OP? k.


Are you actually calling runes OP? Lol... that's a first.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14336327*
> Are you actually calling runes OP? Lol... that's a first.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


Yep, and no it isn't. I've seen many people say runes are OP/broken/stupid before I started saying it.

15-20% more damage, 10-15% more defense, and ~15% more HP at level 1 from something that takes 100+ wins to buy (not counting win of the day) is OP.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14336351*
> Yep, and no it isn't. I've seen many people say runes are OP/broken/stupid before I started saying it.
> 
> 15-20% more damage, 10-15% more defense, and ~15% more HP at level 1 from something that takes 100+ wins to buy (not counting win of the day) is OP.


So it's op to work for something? Must mean its op to work for a living as well. Lol. And I will gladly 1v1 you same champ running zero runes and masteries to prove my point


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14336396*
> So it's op to work for something? Must mean its op to work for a living as well. Lol. And I will gladly 1v1 you same champ running zero runes and masteries to prove my point


It's OP that such a large gain requires so much time invested in a MOBA, a genre that shouldn't have any grind at all.

Stop the strawman fallacies and provide a real counter argument please.

And I'm online now if you're down to 1v1.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm lv 17 and can't wait to hit 20 so I can buy Tier 3 runes! Haven't bothered with Tier 1 or 2 but really looking forward to the advantages they can give me.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14336449*
> It's OP that such a large gain requires so much time invested in a MOBA, a genre that shouldn't have any grind at all.
> 
> Stop the strawman fallacies and provide a real counter argument please.
> 
> And I'm online now if you're down to 1v1.


The idea is that you're not playing against level 30s with a full runebook, and instead, playing against people more "your size." Just like every other game works. Is there a reason you're playing against people with such an advantage over you?

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14336449*
> It's OP that such a large gain requires so much time invested in a MOBA, a genre that shouldn't have any grind at all.
> 
> Stop the strawman fallacies and provide a real counter argument please.
> 
> And I'm online now if you're down to 1v1.


I'll be home in an hour ign is mastertrixter. What champ do you choose sir?


----------



## Chungster

I'm up for a 1v1 now if you'd like. ign MrChunkz


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;14336746*
> I'm up for a 1v1 now if you'd like. ign MrChunkz


Me or fortune?


----------



## Chungster

Fortune. We could play for fun but it wouldn't really prove a point.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;14336746*
> I'm up for a 1v1 now if you'd like. ign MrChunkz


Mr.Chunkz looking for a fight









But seriously. Runes are like the sprinkles on top of an ice cream. Want it? Ok. Its not needed, but hey it makes your ice cream a tad sweeter.

So yes. The skill of a player does outweight runes. (in my opinion)


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14336699*
> The idea is that you're not playing against level 30s with a full runebook, and instead, playing against people more "your size." Just like every other game works. Is there a reason you're playing against people with such an advantage over you?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


Nonono, I'm the one using runes, not fighting against them. It's stupid how much of a difference they make. I had the wrong mastery and rune page as Ezreal and got stomped hard against someone that any other time would have been a first blood at level 2.

My IGN is xFortune for anyone that wants to add me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14336731*
> I'll be home in an hour ign is mastertrixter. What champ do you choose sir?


Ezreal.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14336815*
> Nonono, I'm the one using runes, not fighting against them. It's stupid how much of a difference they make. I had the wrong mastery and rune page as Ezreal and got stomped hard against someone that any other time would have been a first blood at level 2.
> 
> My IGN is xFortune for anyone that wants to add me.
> 
> Ezreal.


Cool. I suck with ez but meh. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Fortunex

Whelp, fought against Chungster who used no runes/masteries, I went 9-0. I think if he had the same runes/masteries as me, it would have been fairly even.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14336887*
> Cool. I suck with ez but meh. I'll give it a go.


I can also play Corki if you'd prefer.


----------



## Chungster

I'm going to attribute it to skill and getting off the first attack. The only difference I saw from not having runes/masteries was my last hitting was a bit off. I still appreciate the use of runes in the game and love that they add depth and complexity.


----------



## Psyren

A Full Rune Page vs. An Empty Rune Page doesn't prove anything, as that scenario will rarely occur in game :/

And if you're rocking a champ that you do not have page for, use other runes. Also, the first goddamn runes you should acquire 1st IMO are CDr Glyphs, and Mana/5 & Speed Seals, which are universally useful...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14346354*
> A Full Rune Page vs. An Empty Rune Page doesn't prove anything, as that scenario will rarely occur in game :/
> 
> And if you're rocking a champ that you do not have page for, use other runes. Also, The first goddamn runes you should acquire IMO are CDr Glyphs, and Mana/5 & Speed Seals, which are universally useful...


Defense is OP though. Magic resist blues and armor yellows are more useful. Then health quints, and armor or magic pen reds.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14346365*
> Defense is OP though. Magic resist blues and armor yellows are more useful. Then health quints, and armor or magic pen reds.


I just picked a catch all list of Runes an up and coming under Lv.30 should gun for (Seeing as 99% of normals want to rock highly offensive champs), as they can apply those 3 to anything... Marks are intially based on that player's initial role of choice or even for a specific champ they main.

Also, runes + masteries help tweak and optimize all kinds of build options. Without them i can't really justify my Split Pusher Caitlyn build rushing Tiamat


----------



## bigal1542

Gave my first shot at a creative post on the forums









http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=11977817#post11977817

Take note that I loved when Sion used to be able to be played ad


----------



## yutzybrian

I use a rune page with armor pen marks & quint, armor seals, and magic resist glyphs. I play all AD so it works since most of my champs are squishy


----------



## Anglis

Okay I just downloaded this game. I know nothing about it at all. I've never even seen a video on it. My LoL name is Anglis. I'm a noob now, but I'd appreciate being added, any advice would be welcomed. Any recommended champions for a new player?


----------



## Sirius

So what do you guys think of Wukong? Seems really fun imo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis;14348536*
> Okay I just downloaded this game. I know nothing about it at all. I've never even seen a video on it. My LoL name is Anglis. I'm a noob now, but I'd appreciate being added, any advice would be welcomed. Any recommended champions for a new player?


Here is my following advice:

- Map awareness, map awareness, map awareness! I cannot stress this enough! Always play attention to the mini map. Treat it like your rear and side view mirrors. Plant wards in the side bushes. This will allow you to survive ganks and ambushes.
- Call MIA's!!! Kind of an extension of map awareness, but as soon as you notice your opponent or opponents are gone, let your teammates know! When I say gone, I mean you can't see them. Even if you suspect they might be in the bush or gone back home, call it! It is always to be safe than sorry. Your teammates will greatly appreciate it.
- Communication is very important. Let them know what you want to do. Ping to get attention. Plan in advance for focus during team fights and stun setups. Things like Blitz Rocket Grab, Ashe Arrow, or Gragas Barrel makes for great lulz.
- ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS attack the SQUISHIES first. I don't care how deliciously vulnerable and low health the tank is, please don't attack it. Focus on the squishies! The reason is because they are the ones that do damage. Tanks are typically minor annoyances once left the last one standing.
- If you are low in health and mana, even if you are by turret, go home. More often than not, they WILL dive.
- Potions, wards, oracles, and elixirs are important early game. If you can afford them, buy them.
- Carries must farm or get fed. That means you either need to kill while not dying or farm a crap ton. Since farming is typically much more controllable than killing, it is critical to learn how to last hit. That means save your auto attack by moving around and hitting the minions when their life is low to guarantee a kill. You can also use abilities to last hit, but that's generally not worth it unless in rare cases like Annie's Disintegrate or an AOE nuke that kills minions en mass.
- Try not to blame tanks and supports immediately. They are playing a thankless role as it is babysitting your pathetic early champ. If they didn't follow you into combat, try to think about why. If it is because there were three other champs, then you really should be thanking them.
- Tanks are important and everyone should at least learn the basics of playing one. They can often initiate, soak up damage, deter ganks, or flat out face stomp enemies into the ground. Have one tank on the team will greatly benefit the team.
- A good general rule to follow is don't stand in the red circle. That generally means enemy AOE ability. There are rare exceptions to this rule, such as Veigar's circle stun ability. Otherwise, see red enemy circle, make sure you are not in it.
- You can flash/dash through walls; the possibilities are endless.
- Escapes are important. That means you typically should pick Ghost or Flash.
- If you see this annoying hamster looking, chipmunk sounding champion on either team, expect a full blown nuclear warfare of poisonous mushrooms on that side. If it happens to be your side, know they serve as mini wards and traps. Try to lure enemies into them or catch enemies that did run into them (when not outnumbered of course). If they are on the enemy's side, beware of EVERY bush and buy oracles. It will pay dividends...usually.
- If you see stealth enemy champions, buy oracles and pink wards. Don't argue, just do it.
- Good junglers cover lanes, frequently gank pushed lanes, and allow another solo champ to rapidly gain levels and gold (provided they are good and are not unfavorably matched). Bad junglers fail ganks, feeds, die to jungle creeps, and rapidly lose the game for you. If you want to try jungling, try not to be the latter. It usually makes at least one of your teammates rage at you. Believe me, there is a LOT of nerd rage in this game.
- Camping at baron (big pink/purple creature on top of 5v5 map) or dragon (self explanatory creature on bottom of 5v5 map) is a great way to start a team fight. This is a double edged sword as you could always lose the fight as well. Ambushes in the enemy jungle is fun too.


----------



## fstop

Just submitted my username onto the list, I've been playing LoL for roughly a month now (before I played pro-level HoN).

I mainly play jungle roles (Udyr, Xin Zhao, OP Gangplank, Alistar). But I'm pretty decent at AP/AD carry (main ashe/annie) and when I need to tank I love playing Singed.

I almost always play with my roommate, he plays a really good Akali. Add me for some games!


----------



## bigal1542

K guys... Big decision here for the EU guys... Please voice what you think and I can arrange for that.

In case you didn't notice, your server split. We have a few options as to what to do with the list we have now.

We can do a few things, please pick what you guys like:
1. Leave it the way it is. (inconvenient for everyone if you ask me)
2. Delete all the EU guys, and ask you to resubmit when we change the survey to include the two servers.

Do you guys have any other ideas or preferences?

Note: Thanks to darkslayer7 for pointing out that we had not accounted for this


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;14349256*
> So what do you guys think of Wukong? Seems really fun imo.


Seems weak. His "Q" doesn't scale off anything, the ratio for his "E" is terrible, and his "W" scales off AP (why you'd ever get AP on him is beyond me). Yet another "meh" 6300IP champ.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88;14357945*
> Seems weak. His "Q" doesn't scale off anything, the ratio for his "E" is terrible, and his "W" scales off AP (why you'd ever get AP on him is beyond me). Yet another "meh" 6300IP champ.


Are u guys in EU or something? He isn't even available on US servers????


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14357964*
> Are u guys in EU or something? He isn't even available on US servers????


Yes he is. I just played a few games with him.


----------



## JBVsev

I was thinking about buying him. But I think I'll stick to my "tactic" of only getting champs when they're on sale.


----------



## Psyren

Lolpatchnotes...

Still no Miss Fortune buffs...


----------



## yutzybrian

23-2-8 with Twitch. Their Morde tank even melted in seconds lol


----------



## waylo88

So yeah, new champ blows. Glad I wasted 6300IP on this guy. Back to Renekton I go.


----------



## mastertrixter

Apparently I spoke too soon. Just bought him. Will play layer and try him out. As a side note- I like full ad Leona now


----------



## Plex

Monkey King is good. You're playing him wrong. Build tanky. Decoy is real. Q is great for good early harass with AD in lane.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


So yeah, new champ blows. Glad I wasted 6300IP on this guy. Back to Renekton I go.


Exactly what Plex said. Have you been following Phreak's build because I think that it is a bit lacking of tankiness. And what a coincidence, I was a big fan of Renekton when he was free, so much that I thought about buying him.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Monkey King is good. You're playing him wrong. Build tanky. Decoy is real. Q is great for good early harass with AD in lane.


I agree, tanky items will always give you the survival that melee DPS champions require. I do get Q as my first skill because it's useful for lowering the enemy's armor, when the early battles occur before the minions spawn.

Also, I find that, when you really want to kill an enemy. You just dash to them, clone and stealth walk behind them. Many of my enemies attack the clone... and then I just whack them and spin. Not sure if this works every time. But last game, they fell for it.


----------



## waylo88

Yes, you can build him tanky, but his damage output is atrocious. Not to mention, his "Q" is already broken in that it only takes of 30% of enemies base armor. It doesn't factor in any items they may have.


----------



## pjBSOD

I've been laning with Nunu the past week since his jungling is boring now, and it's actually really good. You practically never have to leave lane and your harass is unbelievable.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I've been laning with Nunu the past week since his jungling is boring now, and it's actually really good. You practically never have to leave lane and your harass is unbelievable.


I've been laning Nunu ever since I started playing. I stopped at Level 30 and decided to learn to play another character, but someone who is still similar so I chose to play Taric. I was decent at him, but I still liked playing as Nunu. So my friends all said that Jungle Nunu is very powerful so I decided to try it. And so I jungled, and I was victorious in most of my games. But now, I'm back as a Laning Nunu, and I can keep in a lane for ages with my mp5 seals.

The only problem is when I lane against a Poppy. Ice Blast doesn't do as much damage as it would to like... a Shen or something.


----------



## r34p3rex

Alistar es #1. Sorry, I can't get enough of him xD So much utility..


----------



## bigal1542

*IMPORTANT*

As of now, due to the server split, I have deleted everyone all members that are on the European server. Please resubmit the form and select which EU server you play on.

Sorry for the inconvenience, but it just helps everyone out









This is a list of the people that need to resubmit:
ascaii
Boiller
byller
GekzOverlord
I want some cake
KawasakiFreak
Ladox
Nekkuuh
PredaNoob
Sheethra
****ForBreakfast
Teralion
tescos

Thank you and game on,
BigAl

EDIT:
Here is the link to make things easier:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...MVplQUFsZnc6MQ


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Alistar es #1. Sorry, I can't get enough of him xD So much utility..


So much truth! And yeah, just moved from Uk to LA and have got accounts on both servers, so if you want to play with a brit then im here







(Although can only play when my comp arrives >_>)


----------



## pjBSOD

Anybody wanna buy me an IP boost?


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Monkey King is good. You're playing him wrong. Build tanky. Decoy is real. Q is great for good early harass with AD in lane.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


I agree with building him the same. I don't have him but his passive gives him the ability to take some damage.

Does he only scale with all AD? Or can ou build a trinity force on him and go trin tank?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Resubmitting!!!
GekzOverlord - EU West
GekzOverlord - US

Yh im in both xD


----------



## Darkslayer7

I mainly play LeBlanc with 3X Magic pen quintesence , 9X magic pen red , 9X magic pen blue , and 9x mana regen yellow .

Its nice to see my enemy qq about insane damage .

Also i play morde as a tank with Full ap runes . Defensive mastery , and defensive items will let you live long , and AP/lvl runes will make sure your shield is full all the time .









Happy gaming .


----------



## Siigari

Champs feel.. slow to me now.


----------



## Psyren

huh?

So i herd that HoN has gone F2P now... Think it'll have any major impact on the LoL playerbase?


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


huh?

So i herd that HoN has gone F2P now... Think it'll have any major impact on the LoL playerbase?


Nah.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Pretty much getting tired of League now. They randomly overly buff one champ and do ******ed nerfs on others. Looks to me as an act to buy a certain champ because they OP them for a short bit then nerf them to bits. Also tired of wasting an hour of my life for one game and end up losing. I only have time to get around one game in just for the first win bonus and I end up with horrible PUGs.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Pretty much getting tired of League now. They randomly overly buff one champ and do ******ed nerfs on others. Looks to me as an act to buy a certain champ because they OP them for a short bit then nerf them to bits. Also tired of wasting an hour of my life for one game and end up losing. I only have time to get around one game in just for the first win bonus and I end up with horrible PUGs.


You should play more singleplayer games, or game's where individual skill matters (like SC2)...

I still follow LoL, but i haven't played a proper match in months so i understand where you're coming from


----------



## lilraver018

Well their is a new a MOBA game coing out call realms of titans it seems ok. Exact copy of dota and HoN but it is something different for those who are getting bored of LoL


----------



## TFL Replica

I noticed European players say "ss" where American players say "mia". I know what MIA means but I have no idea what "ss" could possibly mean other than being the last two letters or "miss".


----------



## JoeyTB

^^ pretty much it I believe


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I noticed European players say "ss" where American players say "mia". I know what MIA means but I have no idea what "ss" could possibly mean other than being the last two letters or "miss".


I play euro and still don't know what they mean when they say 'ss' even though I know they mean MIA


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I noticed European players say "ss" where American players say "mia". I know what MIA means but I have no idea what "ss" could possibly mean other than being the last two letters or "miss".


That's exactly what it stands for. I usually type "sstop" or "mmia". Just depends, really. Either way, once you get to a certain elo, everyone should know.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## r34p3rex

I'm loving Wukong more and more xD Just annihilated a game.. I ended with 3 fully stacked Bloodthirsters and a Black Cleaver







480+ damage without baron


----------



## TFL Replica

I decided to give HoN another chance out of curiosity and since it's rip-off-F2P. The last time I played it was during the closed/open beta before release. Needless to say it was still the same old boring, laggy game with the 12 year old player base and the holier than though "creep denies make me better mommy" attitude.

I was in LoL closed beta too and right now it's leagues better than it used to be. I just can't get past how inferior HoN is right now. The gap was much narrower during the betas. They just copied DotA (which I never wanted) and then they copied LoL (too many to list and unfortunately not all the good stuff) and ended up with a complete mess.

I've seen the way people look down on LoL players on this forum. I even thought they had a point. Until now that is. It's a shame that is had to be exposed like this.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I decided to give HoN another chance out of curiosity and since it's rip-off-F2P. The last time I played it was during the closed/open beta before release. Needless to say it was still the same old boring, laggy game with the 12 year old player base and the holier than though "creep denies make me better mommy" attitude.

I was in LoL closed beta too and right now it's leagues better than it used to be. I just can't get past how inferior HoN is right now. The gap was much narrower during the betas. They just copied DotA (which I never wanted) and then they copied LoL (too many to list and unfortunately not all the good stuff) and ended up with a complete mess.

I've seen the way people look down on LoL players on this forum. I even thought they had a point. Until now that is. It's a shame that is had to be exposed like this.


LoL players also belittle HoN players so it works both ways..


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm at that point right now where I'm two steps away from buying Gangplank and pubstomping.

Gangplank makes me want to murder innocent people.


----------



## Fortunex

HoN is a much better game. The community just sucks.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14396585*
> HoN is a much better game. The community just sucks.


The community sucks, the servers suck, the UI sucks, the pacing sucks, the balance sucks. In fact it's worse now than it was during the closed beta. The only thing it has going for it is a replay system which isn't too far off for LoL now that they've overhauled the patching system.


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14396585*
> HoN is a much better game. The community just sucks.


HoN is just a DoTA clone with a few extras. LoL differs from DoTA in several aspects. I was a pure DoTA player but I turned to like LoL more than HoN.

HoN's community is absolutely horrid.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14396730*
> The community sucks, the servers suck, the UI sucks, the pacing sucks, the balance sucks. In fact it's worse now than it was during the closed beta. The only thing it has going for it is a replay system which isn't too far off for LoL now that they've overhauled the patching system.


My brother plays HoN everyday (~1750-1800PSR) and he complains about LoL's balance. Just goes to show, fanboys are gonna say what they want to make their game look better than the competition.

Don't rage because you got beaten by a bunch of 12 year old snobby kids


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14396730*
> The community sucks, the servers suck, the UI sucks, the pacing sucks, the balance sucks. In fact it's worse now than it was during the closed beta. The only thing it has going for it is a replay system which isn't too far off for LoL now that they've overhauled the patching system.


Servers are FARRRR better than LoL's (which seem to go down at least once or twice a week). The UI is fine, the balance is WAY better than League's, and I don't know what you mean by pacing.

HoN is a better balanced, more consistent and more skill-based game. It's a lot more difficult to get into though, and the community is as bad as LoL's.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek;14396755*
> HoN is just a DoTA clone with a few extras. LoL differs from DoTA in several aspects. I was a pure DoTA player but I turned to like LoL more than HoN.
> 
> HoN's community is absolutely horrid.


There's really no innovation in HoN. It's just the same tired formula that everyone got tired of before it was even released. LoL has proven to be the true successor.

I used to be a DoTA player too until it was just no longer welcome. There was a wealth of ridiculously superior, more balanced and more interesting AOS maps that I would host and the players that joined them weren't DoTA kiddies either.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14396802*
> Servers are FARRRR better than LoL's (which seem to go down at least once or twice a week). The UI is fine, the balance is WAY better than League's, and I don't know what you mean by pacing.
> 
> HoN is a better balanced, more consistent and more skill-based game. It's a lot more difficult to get into though, and the community is as bad as LoL's.


Well put. The only time HoN servers went down was when Lulzsec decided to have some epic lulz fun.

HoN has a much faster pace than LoL


----------



## Nhb93

I've been playing LoL almost since release, and I have to say that the community has grown worse over time. It didn't used to be nearly as bad as it is now. It's a shame. I have heard that HoN has fantastic servers on their side. Now assuming they get an influx of new players with the switch to free to play, I want to see if their servers can handle that.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14396886*
> I've been playing LoL almost since release, and I have to say that the community has grown worse over time. It didn't used to be nearly as bad as it is now. It's a shame. I have heard that HoN has fantastic servers on their side. Now assuming they get an influx of new players with the switch to free to play, I want to see if their servers can handle that.


It'll probably be rough for a while until they upgrade


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14396886*
> I've been playing LoL almost since release, and I have to say that the community has grown worse over time. It didn't used to be nearly as bad as it is now. It's a shame. I have heard that HoN has fantastic servers on their side. Now assuming they get an influx of new players with the switch to free to play, I want to see if their servers can handle that.


For me, HoN's servers are not only laggy but the lag is also inconsistent. LoL on the other hand is rock solid whether I pick EU or US. You may not be having the same experience because your proximity to the servers may be masking the issue. Maybe it's just terrible netcode that doesn't scale with distance too well. Either way, LoL wins on this one for me.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14396930*
> For me, HoN's servers are not only laggy but the lag is also inconsistent. LoL on the other hand is rock solid whether I pick EU or US. You may not be having the same experience because your proximity to the servers may be masking the issue. Maybe it's just terrible netcode that doesn't scale with distance too well. Either way, LoL wins on this one for me.


Fair enough. Latency ranges much more widely than actual performance on different machines. My friends sometimes find LoL to be laggy as well, but I rarely find such issues.


----------



## Plex

HoN used to be able to compete more but League broke out way ahead. Then they ended up with 10x+ the players and that translated into more money that went back into the game.

Having played both quite extensively, I feel League is a far better and more polished game. No question about it.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## rogueblade

HoN sucks


----------



## TFL Replica

So has anyone tried RoT yet?


----------



## Invisible

Downloading LoL right now. I've never played a game like LoL, or HoN, so I'm trying them out. I played HoN for a bit, and the concept of the game seemed pretty fun, but I see this game has a much larger fanbase, especially on OCN, so I'll probably still with LoL over HoN.

My username for my account is Vipirion (I'm not sure if thats just my account name, not my character name), but if that's what you guys need to add me, go ahead and add me please


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14397614*
> Downloading LoL right now. I've never played a game like LoL, or HoN, so I'm trying them out. I played HoN for a bit, and the concept of the game seemed pretty fun, but I see this game has a much larger fanbase, especially on OCN, so I'll probably still with LoL over HoN.
> 
> My username for my account is Vipirion (I'm not sure if thats just my account name, not my character name), but if that's what you guys need to add me, go ahead and add me please


Your summoner name is the same throughout all of your games.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14397767*
> Your summoner name is the same throughout all of your games.


I think he was asking if your account name is the same as your summoner name. The answer to that is no.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk.


----------



## JoeyTB

So what your guys favorite champ to play atm? I personally love playing Annie and having the T-bomb ready to drop is too much fun.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14398261*
> So what your guys favorite champ to play atm? I personally love playing Annie and having the T-bomb ready to drop is too much fun.


Annie is my go to AP champ always love her. Ryze is my other char.

Ashe is a classic for every summoner to learn to play.


----------



## Vhox

Irelia is probably my favorite followed by Singed, Leona and Vayne. I own all of the champs so I mainly just bounce around on them but the above are the ones I enjoy most.


----------



## Invisible

Character name is Vipirion. Add me guys









Also, is there another way to do the tutorial? I accidentally hit "No" whenever it asked me.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14398393*
> Character name is Vipirion. Add me guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there another way to do the tutorial? I accidentally hit "No" whenever it asked me.


Hit Play -> Tutorials -> Basic Tutorial.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14398506*
> Hit Play -> Tutorials -> Basic Tutorial.


Oh, probably should have tried that, haha. I was scared Play Now literally meant "YOU MUST PLAY NOW!" and just throw me into some matchmaking game. Thanks


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhox;14398334*
> Irelia is probably my favorite followed by Singed, Leona and Vayne. I own all of the champs so I mainly just bounce around on them but the above are the ones I enjoy most.


I love singed, I find him late game hilarious to run around with and kite with, although if your early game is bad I find it hard to recover









Also I have much <3 for blitzcrank, you see me grabbin' you hatin'


----------



## andyroo89

Name is AndyADD on LoL

Favorite champs so far are....

Shaco, Skins - Royal shaco and mad hatter shaco
Sion, Skins - Warmonger sion
Yorick, skins - Pentakill yorick and Undertaker Yorick

Yes I do buy skins that makes me a tryhard right?


----------



## Invisible

Oh my Lord. This game, is so much fun. Why haven't I heard about games like these sooner!? Haha, love it.

I gotta quick question though. Sometimes whenever I buy things from the shop with my Gold in game, some of the previous bonuses I have get replaced with what I just bought, instead of putting it in a new slot. Is this because you can only have one bonus per type of bonus (if that makes any sense)?


----------



## Nhb93

If you're talking about getting items of higher tiers, you need them as almost "crafting" materials to get the next items.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14399743*
> If you're talking about getting items of higher tiers, you need them as almost "crafting" materials to get the next items.


lolwut. I have no idea what you are talking about, I havent gotten that far where I can craft items, more or less.

I'm talking about when in an actual game, where you can buy bonuses for your character while you are in your base.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14399807*
> lolwut. I have no idea what you are talking about, I havent gotten that far where I can craft items, more or less.
> 
> I'm talking about when in an actual game, where you can buy bonuses for your character while you are in your base.


That's what I'm talking about. I said like crafting materials. Give me the example of what items you're talking about.


----------



## Eggs and bacon

Some items are used to upgrade to better items + some gold


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14399816*
> That's what I'm talking about. I said like crafting materials. Give me the example of what items you're talking about.


Oh, sorry then. I guess I just misread what you were saying.

I dont know the actual names of the items, but at the start of the game I bought a health bonus, and then later I bought another health bonus, which took the place of the first one. Makes sense now, that the old bonus and gold was used to craft a "super" bonus, if you could say that.

Thanks


----------



## Smallville

I'm downloading this now simply because my friend is making me play it. I was picked for beta a while ago(last year?), but I never tried it out since I was playing Heroes of Newerth. We'll see how it goes


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


Oh, sorry then. I guess I just misread what you were saying.

I dont know the actual names of the items, but at the start of the game I bought a health bonus, and then later I bought another health bonus, which took the place of the first one. Makes sense now, that the old bonus and gold was used to craft a "super" bonus, if you could say that.

Thanks










Hp bonus? Hmm sounds like you bought to ruby crystals, what champion were you playing?

Also whenever you're buying a item some items cannot "stack" when I mean stack I mean the bonus items that have *UNIQUE PASSIVE* you cannot stack that item twice but a item with the word *PASSIVE* those can be stacked but not all items are worth stacking.


----------



## Invisible

I was using Malzahar.

Any suggestions for what characters to use? I really only want to use mages.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


I was using Malzahar.

Any suggestions for what characters to use? I really only want to use mages.


Try veigar he is free atm afaik..

http://www.mobafire.com/

Go here to look at league of legend guides, Malz is cool mage champ.


----------



## Invisible

I love Malzahar so far. I was just dominating with him in a game I just finished. I think I might stick with him for a while. I really dont wanna get bothered with trying to find the "perfect" character for me, cause I know I've tried to do that in games and it just makes me anxious and mad, haha.

I'm reading through this right here at the moment. It's a REALLY long read, but from the comments it seems to be pretty indepth and stuff.

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-le...-demise-103561


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


I love Malzahar so far. I was just dominating with him in a game I just finished. I think I might stick with him for a while. I really dont wanna get bothered with trying to find the "perfect" character for me, cause I know I've tried to do that in games and it just makes me anxious and mad, haha.

I'm reading through this right here at the moment. It's a REALLY long read, but from the comments it seems to be pretty indepth and stuff.

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-le...-demise-103561


Every week tuesday on the NA server we have a charactor rotation i recomend trying every char atleast once. The game concept is to know how to play and play against each char. Because if you just stick to one char its kind of pointless because the game is a team game.

The current meta is tank up top , off tank jungle, AP nuker mid. Support and ad carry bottem.

In high pro game that is the classic setup if a team has two many carries your team will die before anyone will get a kill


----------



## Vhox

Mobafire has some of the worst guides (you will find a gem here and there).

http://www.solomid.net/guides.php

Solomid is probably one of the better sites around with guides. Guides are there to do exactly that, give you a guide on how to improve at said character and give you someone's perspective, but it does give you an idea of what some top players are currently doing and what is working. Position and item build pretty much make and break it. The "featured" guides are the ideal ones to look over since it's all from 2k+ elo players but some of the "approved" guides are also decent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


I was using Malzahar.

Any suggestions for what characters to use? I really only want to use mages.


Annie and Brand are two of the strongest mages in game right now. Strong burst and laning + easier snow balling.

[Edit]: Also glad you're enjoying league/this genre. Good luck and hopefully you won't want to rip your hair out over the community too soon







.


----------



## Psyren

Thinking of starting a new account on EU-West. Anybody want to invite?


----------



## TFL Replica

Just gave Realm of the Titans a spin. I came expecting to be disappointed but quite the opposite occurred. This is something to watch out for.

Here's how it fared from my point of view. (I currently play LoL and beta tested both LoL and HoN)

*Pros*

1)The netcode is very good.

2)Loading times, disconnecting and reconnecting as well as viewing all your stats occur ridiculously faster even if you compare beta to beta.

3)It has a huge selection of Titan spells which are similar to summoner spells but you pick them in game and they eventually level up

4)You get a random item/bonus every time you finish a match (regardless of the outcome)

5)It has battle points which are the equivalent of LoL's IP and AP which is RP.

6)The UI updates are very fast and responsive. You can reliably know the status of an ally from the corner of your screen (When is riot going to fix this in LoL?)

7)Replay system is already in place

8)Good matchmaking queue system, very similar to LoL

9)Community is more mature (probably due to the fact that immature kiddies don't usually beta test)

*Cons*

1)Launcher wouldn't allow me to set 1920x1080, had to change res ingame

2)No built-in vsync

3)No chat after a match ends

4)Not really a con but I miss my /t /l /d

5)Too much text everywhere, quite often the text will go off your screen (this is at 1080p btw)

*
For the TLDR crowd:* It's fun to play, if you like LoL you might want to give this a try.


----------



## Invisible

Wow, this game is SO in-depth, haha. I dont think I've ever played any sort of game that has SO many ways to play out the game. Most games have maybe 5 or so ways you can play each character, but LoL branches way out there.

I'm still reading the guide I posted earlier, but I don't understand some of the abilities and stuff in the game. Is there somewhere I can just view a generic guide to the game? That maybe explains lifesteal, mana penetration, AP, and general stuff like that?


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


Wow, this game is SO in-depth, haha. I dont think I've ever played any sort of game that has SO many ways to play out the game. Most games have maybe 5 or so ways you can play each character, but LoL branches way out there.

I'm still reading the guide I posted earlier, but I don't understand some of the abilities and stuff in the game. Is there somewhere I can just view a generic guide to the game? That maybe explains lifesteal, mana penetration, AP, and general stuff like that?


Hah, you're not even scratching the surface. The best way to learn is just keep playing. The game is pretty good at matching new people with similar skill opponents. So just learn by experience for now and you'll eventually get to the important high level stuff like creep score and timing dragons and jungle routes.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


Wow, this game is SO in-depth, haha. I dont think I've ever played any sort of game that has SO many ways to play out the game. Most games have maybe 5 or so ways you can play each character, but LoL branches way out there.

I'm still reading the guide I posted earlier, but I don't understand some of the abilities and stuff in the game. Is there somewhere I can just view a generic guide to the game? That maybe explains lifesteal, mana penetration, AP, and general stuff like that?


Yeah, it's complicated at first. I remember when I first started playing I didn't even buy items.

Just keep playing and reading guides on the champs you play. I think I started to really start doing well after about two months of playtime or so.


----------



## r34p3rex

8 game win streak!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


8 game win streak!


Stop playing critplank.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Stop playing critplank.


False. Pure Wukong and Alistar


----------



## Vhox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


Wow, this game is SO in-depth, haha. I dont think I've ever played any sort of game that has SO many ways to play out the game. Most games have maybe 5 or so ways you can play each character, but LoL branches way out there.

I'm still reading the guide I posted earlier, but I don't understand some of the abilities and stuff in the game. Is there somewhere I can just view a generic guide to the game? That maybe explains lifesteal, mana penetration, AP, and general stuff like that?



Lifesteal - x% of your dmg done(not by spells but by physical attacks or auto-attacks) will heal you. Say I hit an enemy for 100, if you have 50% life steal you'd heal for 50. (Just using typical easy numbers







)

Spell Vamp - x% of your dmg done by SPELLS will heal you. Basically lifesteal but for casters. Applies about the same as above, just not on auto attacks. Also has diminished returns(smaller gain) on AoE.

Magic Pen(not mana pen!) - Magic Penetration allows the magical damage done from a champions abilities to ignore some or all of a target's magic resistance. If you have 9MPen and base m-resist is 30, it's basically bringing said target down to 21m-resist or if the target has 30 magic resist and then has its magic resistance reduced by 15%, the target will take damage as if it had only 25.5 magic resist.

Ability Power - Increases spell damage for those that scale with it.
Attack Damage - Increases auto attack damage as well as those spells that scale with AD
(Some spells scale with both, some are and/or, some scale with none)

That's just a quick break down off the top of my head but feel free to browse to http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wik...f_Legends_Wiki. I'm sure it gets more in depth there.


----------



## andyroo89

Game as yorick, Fiddle got mad with my 176 mresist.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14405994*
> Stop playing critplank.


I lol @ critplanks, Which reminds me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekykf1-0t0E&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14406871*
> Game as yorick, Fiddle got mad with my 176 mresist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol @ critplanks, Which reminds me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekykf1-0t0E&feature=channel_video_title


Why you no play with me no more?


----------



## andyroo89

I was mad hatter shaco and the enemy team had a royal shaco and I got first blood and killed their royal shaco, but no bottom fed (leona and trynd) fed the enemy wukon, I was about to have a aneurysm over it and we lost, How do you go negative as a tryndamere.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14408418*
> I was mad hatter shaco and the enemy team had a royal shaco and I got first blood and killed their royal shaco, but no bottom fed (leona and trynd) fed the enemy wukon, I was about to have a aneurysm over it and we lost, How do you go negative as a tryndamere.


Thanks for clarifying the skins, it really helps to paint the picture.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14408418*
> I was mad hatter shaco and the enemy team had a royal shaco and I got first blood and killed their royal shaco, but no bottom fed (leona and trynd) fed the enemy wukon, I was about to have a aneurysm over it and we lost, How do you go negative as a tryndamere.


LOL I was that other shaco I think! Was I messing around in your jungle before the game? Was he AP? I remember dying cause the enemy team countered me really well once they found me there


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;14408580*
> LOL I was that other shaco I think! Was I messing around in your jungle before the game? Was he AP? I remember dying cause the enemy team countered me really well once they found me there


If your name was hentai101, BTW he was going ap then he went ad. I really hate when one lane feeds.


----------



## Invisible

Anyone wanna play some games with me? I'm about to get on LoL, and I really dont like random teammates, especially with no voice chat.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14409426*
> Anyone wanna play some games with me? I'm about to get on LoL, and I really dont like random teammates, especially with no voice chat.


sure add my ign: lilcasmatic

Im usually on in the mornings, if you get on tonight ill sign on my dads comp

play them bot games. they help you get better


----------



## Invisible

Ok, I just added you. My character name is Vipirion.

I wont be playing for about another 15min, I gotta finish up something right quick.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14409555*
> Ok, I just added you. My character name is Vipirion.
> 
> I wont be playing for about another 15min, I gotta finish up something right quick.


Updating so it will be a bit before i am on. I dont play on my dad's comp much. No gfx card igp is very suppar.


----------



## mad0314

Anyone been lagging in this game lately? Seems like since the last update it lags, not too bad, but just enough to notice. Such as when you click on a different part of the map, it takes a second for the health bars to come up. It didnt do that at all before and on the loading screen my ping was always under 50, and now its higher...

Everything else (games, net) works fine though.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;14409707*
> Anyone been lagging in this game lately? Seems like since the last update it lags, not too bad, but just enough to notice. Such as when you click on a different part of the map, it takes a second for the health bars to come up. It didnt do that at all before and on the loading screen my ping was always under 50, and now its higher...
> 
> Everything else (games, net) works fine though.


Not really i only get bad lags when someone in my house is using my bandwidth or the servers are about to go down.

Sometimes someone with really bad connection will lag me but i rare have that happen.

Edited:

Done patching, My mistake my ign was CyrpticRelevance. I dont play on the other acc anymore.


----------



## bulmung

My current 3 champs I use atm are

Mid - leblanc (so op as mid)
jungle - gangplank
Lane - Lux (I CHARGIN MY LAZAAAAA!!!!!!)


----------



## Invisible

So, me and some guys just got raped by beginner bots. It was some Annie chick, some huge freaking T-Rex dinosaur, and 3 other guys, but I can't remember what they were. But it wasn't fun, we got dominated.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible;14410368*
> So, me and some guys just got raped by beginner bots. It was some Annie chick, some huge freaking T-Rex dinosaur, and 3 other guys, but I can't remember what they were. But it wasn't fun, we got dominated.


Annie bot is legendarily know for murdering, even skilled players. They even sell T-shirts that say I survived Annie bot.


----------



## waylo88

Once, just once I want someone to admit when they're doing poorly. Just played a game with a Leona on our team. She built a Trinity Force first, so naturally she tries to deflect when half our team calls her on it. Shes the last one into every team fight then the first one out, EVERY time.

My friends and I were all being nice, just saying she should build some tank items and initiate more often, so obviously she had to fly off the handle and complain about everyone else on the team. She was 5-11, yet everyone else is the baddie.

These are the people I hate the most. I take no issue with a player doing poorly, but they never admit it or just say _"look, I'm sorry, I'm not doing too well this game"_. Instead its ALWAYS _"**** OFF IM THE BEST YOU GUYS ALL SUCK NOW IM FEEDING"_. Seems like everyone in this damn game is 12 years old.


----------



## Anglis

I'm very new to this game. I haven't played on any good teams yet, so it's discouraging me a lot. I consider myself pretty good at strategy games too, I wish I could get into this game with a group of good players so I can learn better.

I bought my first champion last night, Tyrnadamere. I really like him, he's definitely slow early on, it would be nice to have a little support if I'm on the top or bottom, seems I can never get mid, people just ***** too much, so I let them have it. I do like how powerful he gets around level 7 though, it's fun to start one and two shotting everything.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88;14410540*
> Once, just once I want someone to admit when they're doing poorly. Just played a game with a Leona on our team. She built a Trinity Force first, so naturally she tries to deflect when half our team calls her on it. Shes the last one into every team fight then the first one out, EVERY time.
> 
> My friends and I were all being nice, just saying she should build some tank items and initiate more often, so obviously she had to fly off the handle and complain about everyone else on the team. She was 5-11, yet everyone else is the baddie.
> 
> These are the people I hate the most. I take no issue with a player doing poorly, but they never admit it or just say _"look, I'm sorry, I'm not doing too well this game"_. Instead its ALWAYS _"**** OFF IM THE BEST YOU GUYS ALL SUCK NOW IM FEEDING"_. Seems like everyone in this damn game is 12 years old.


I have been on losing streak all night, cant really carry a team when one lane feeds, It happens and it sucks, that is why I like playing with premades.

EDIT;

Shaco is getting buffed next patch, Wow I can shiv while in deceive without it getting cancelled.

These notes could be fake.
Quote:


> leaked notes for next patch!
> 
> League of Legends v1.0.0.123
> 
> New Skins in the Store
> Lumber Jax
> Lawyer Ezreal
> Religious Dinosaur Zilean
> 
> Anivia
> Frostbite
> Increased cooldown on Frostbite by 2 seconds at all levels
> 
> Corki
> Phosphorus Bomb
> Phosphorus Bomb now reveals stealthed units when they move in its Radius
> 
> Ezreal
> Arcane Shift
> Secondary indicator added onto Arcane Shift displaying target of damage.
> Trueshot Barrage
> Trueshot Barrage now deals 4% less damage per enemy unit hit, with a minimum damage of 60%.
> 
> Jax
> Equipment Mastery
> Now provides 4 health per point of Attack Damage
> Now provides 3 health per point of Ability Power
> Leap Strike
> Now applies on hit effects such as Frozen Mallet.
> Counter Strike remade
> No longer requires dodge to proc
> Area of effect increased by 25 units
> Cooldown increased from 4.5 sec to 11 sec.
> Cooldown is decreased by 2 seconds each time Jax dodges an attack
> Relentless Assault
> Bonus damage decreased to 100/150/200
> Passive duration increased to 5 seconds from 3
> 3rd attack proc no longer on a time limit
> 
> Nasus:
> Fury of the Sands
> Now grants Nasus 3/5/7% bonus movespeed for the duration of the spell.
> 
> Poppy:
> Heroic Charge
> Fixed multiple bugs plaguing Poppy's Heroic Charge ability.
> 
> Shaco
> Backstab
> Increased Backstab damage to 25% from 20%
> Deceive
> Reduced mana cost for deceive by 10 at all ranks.
> Jack in the Box
> Increase base damage of Jack in the Boxes to 40/65/90/105/140 from 35/55/75/95/115
> Two-Shiv poison
> Can now be used whilst Deceived and no longer cancels Deceive.
> Hallucination
> Duration increased to 25 seconds from 18.
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1041938


The thread may get deleted by the time you see this.


----------



## Kyleinator

Hey I'm trying to join the LoL club! I've been playing League for about a year now and I love it. Currently I have been playing a lot of Wukong and am always down for a game!


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I have been on losing streak all night, cant really carry a team when one lane feeds, It happens and it sucks, that is why I like playing with premades.

EDIT;

Shaco is getting buffed next patch, Wow I can shiv while in deceive without it getting cancelled.

These notes could be fake.

The thread may get deleted by the time you see this.



Definitely fake. You know Shaco used to be able to jitb and two-shiv in stealth? I remember. Wasn't that long ago. Then again I've been playing since beta, so maybe I'm just losing track of time.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Definitely fake. You know Shaco used to be able to jitb and two-shiv in stealth? I remember. Wasn't that long ago. Then again I've been playing since beta, so maybe I'm just losing track of time.


I'm pretty sure it was quite a while ago. Back when turret-less heimers were popular and sivir was actually good.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Definitely fake. You know Shaco used to be able to jitb and two-shiv in stealth? I remember. Wasn't that long ago. Then again I've been playing since beta, so maybe I'm just losing track of time.


Then you must have remembered the red pot/red buff shaco and the terrible terrible things he did at lv 2


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Then you must have remembered the red pot/red buff shaco and the terrible terrible things he did at lv 2










Lol I remember when all you needed was red pot and deceive and you had guaranteed fb at mid.

I do not miss that.


----------



## Psyren

I wasn't around in the "old days" of LoL, but i sure heard some terrible stories.

Shaco, TF, Heimer, Ez... scary stuffs o_o


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


I wasn't around in the "old days" of LoL, but i sure heard some terrible stories.

Shaco, TF, Heimer, Ez... scary stuffs o_o


I remember this one patch that buffed Udyr so much that they had to emergency patch and bring everything down for a balance fix.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


I remember this one patch that buffed Udyr so much that they had to emergency patch and bring everything down for a balance fix.


Just goes to show that Riot doesn't quite know what they're doing a lot of the time -_____-

I would really like Riot games to slow down on churning out Champs, and get their Sales ppl to come up with some other money making schemes in the meantime.

Hell, they can create a Beta testing server for players to do playtesting of stuffs. Oh who am i kidding :/


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Just goes to show that Riot doesn't quite know what they're doing a lot of the time -_____-

I would really like Riot games to slow down on churning out Champs, and get their Sales ppl to come up with some other money making schemes in the meantime.

Hell, they can create a Beta testing server for players to do playtesting of stuffs. Oh who am i kidding :/


There is a test realm.







We are just under NDA, which is why you probably don't know about it. Lol


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


There is a test realm.







We are just under NDA, which is why you probably don't know about it. Lol


And things still come out funny D:

What are you ppl doing then???


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


And things still come out funny D:

What are you ppl doing then???










They're silently enjoying access to new champs before everyone else while plotting the amount of abuse they can extract from them when they're released before the forums overflow with whine and riot takes notice. Only kidding... or am I?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am more and more under the impression that the developers for LoL just don't give a crap anymore. I cannot wait for Valve to release Dota2 so I can play game supported by a company that actually gives a crap.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I am more and more under the impression that the developers for LoL just don't give a crap anymore. I cannot wait for Valve to release Dota2 so I can play game supported by a company that actually gives a crap.


Me 2.

Speaking with former-Dota-now-HoN playing colleagues at work, they've told me they're not too keen on Dota 2 because Icefrog is a bit of a chop when it comes to hero balancing... I wouldn't know coz i don't play Dota :/

Either way, i know Valve will make a great success out of it, and there will be local servers so no moar 380+ ping games for me


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Me 2.

Speaking with former-Dota-now-HoN playing colleagues at work, they've told me they're not too keen on Dota 2 because Icefrog is a bit of a chop when it comes to hero balancing... I wouldn't know coz i don't play Dota :/

Either way, i know Valve will make a great success out of it, and there will be local servers so no moar 380+ ping games for me










IceFrog isn't the best balancer no - but he makes sure all heroes are viable. I remember in DotA that you could just about play any hero and actually be useful.

Plus, he is also pretty inventive when it comes to new heroes and items. I can't wait until DotA 2. I've been missing my Tiny and Morphling









Also: a lot of heroes in LoL are copies from DotA with their skills dumbed down.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


IceFrog isn't the best balancer no - but he makes sure all heroes are viable. I remember in DotA that you could just about play any hero and actually be useful.

Plus, he is also pretty inventive when it comes to new heroes and items. I can't wait until DotA 2. I've been missing my Tiny and Morphling









Also: a lot of heroes in LoL are copies from DotA with their skills dumbed down.


I want one of your reality distortion fields.


----------



## Turbonerd

Heroes of Newerth is now free since this friday.
Might wanna give it a shot since its the same genre as LoL.
http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I want one of your reality distortion fields.


Sorry I post the truth


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


Sorry I post the truth










Keep deluding yourself. I'm not going to do your homework for you. You're the kind of guy that believes Blizzard invented (that's an example, whether you do or not is irrelevant).


----------



## Vhox

Note* While I have quoted you and added to each this isn't necessarily a target AT you







. So please don't get offended.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


Also: a lot of heroes in LoL are copies from DotA with their skills dumbed down.


You can only do so many things so many different ways before they overlap. I wouldn't call them 'dumbed down' considering both DotA and LoL offer two entirely different moba experiences. Playing LoL like DotA won't work, but having prior experience in the genre will help.

DotA has impressive big time ults(most of the time) with other spells that have control factors to them. LoL takes a different route with less control per champ but higher dmg. It is what it is, but when you attempt to compare there is a line.

(OVERALL I do enjoy the heroes skill-set in DotA a lot more though)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


IceFrog isn't the best balancer no - but he makes sure all heroes are viable. I remember in DotA that you could just about play any hero and actually be useful.


This also has to do with how DotA works. You get heavily rewarded as a player. If you wreck house and farm you pretty much can do as you please and the game is in your hands. League on the other hand you're not going to single-handedly carry any game to that same point as you could in DotA.
(and no, pub bashing solo que blind pick randoms does not count)

Not taking away from either game. They both offer a different Moba experience. If you want the same game as DotA, HoN is free and have at it. That ship is sinking and is done once Dota2 comes out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*


I can't wait until DotA 2. I've been missing my Tiny and Morphling


I can't wait either, I'm very excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhox*


This also has to do with how DotA works. You get heavily rewarded as a player. If you wreck house and farm you pretty much can do as you please and the game is in your hands. League on the other hand you're not going to single-handedly carry any game to that same point as you could in DotA.
(and no, pub bashing solo que blind pick randoms does not count)


This. Bad players are punished much more severely in DotA/HoN. You LOSE gold if you die.. which furthers the gap between the good and the bad players. In LoL, you could feed early game, and still win later on if your team composition is good. In HoN/DotA, feed too much early game and that snowballs pretty damn quickly


----------



## Invisible

What do you guys mean by feeding? I heard y'all mention feeding lanes, and feeding early.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


What do you guys mean by feeding? I heard y'all mention feeding lanes, and feeding early.


Dying often/a lot to the other players.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Feeding is when someone keeps dying throughout the game. Specifically dying to the same person over and over again.."feeding" them kills


----------



## Invisible

Ok, makes sense now. Thanks









I'm not very good with lingo as you could tell, haha.


----------



## Vhox

It's okay! Better to ask than assume. We all gotta learn sometime/somewhere.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


Ok, makes sense now. Thanks









I'm not very good with lingo as you could tell, haha.


Here's a nice LoL lingo translator









http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board...read.php?t=111


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I am more and more under the impression that the developers for LoL just don't give a crap anymore. I cannot wait for Valve to release Dota2 so I can play game supported by a company that actually gives a crap.


It's a combination of them not caring, being inept at balancing the game, and solely focusing on pumping out new champs/skins. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Riot could be the worst game developer I've ever seen. They're just completely clueless 99.9% of the time.

DOTA2 cant come soon enough.


----------



## mastertrixter

This is the LoL club not the whine and piss and moan about LoL club. If you don't like the game **** and ****!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14416175*
> This is the LoL club not the whine and piss and moan about LoL club. If you don't like the game **** and ****!


I like the game. I hate the developers behind it who can't:

- Balance the game or the champions to save their hides
- Give an unbiased spotlight or commentary to save their hides; that's right Phreak, I am talking about you, you lying sack of crap!
- Fix the game before regurgitating more crap/OP champions
- Maintain stability for at least two consecutive months
- Release a single bloody update without crashing the game for the everyone for the rest of the day

Again, I love the game. I hate the developers with a passion, especially Phreak.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14416534*
> I like the game. I hate the developers behind it who can't:
> 
> - Balance the game or the champions to save their hides
> - Give an unbiased spotlight or commentary to save their hides; that's right Phreak, I am talking about you, you lying sack of crap!
> - Fix the game before regurgitating more crap/OP champions
> - Maintain stability for at least two consecutive months
> - Release a single bloody update without crashing the game for the everyone for the rest of the day
> 
> Again, I love the game. I hate the developers with a passion, especially Phreak.


I sorta have to agree. There is way too much improvement needed









But, its a free game thats fun, so I can't complain


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14416534*
> I like the game. I hate the developers behind it who can't:
> 
> - Balance the game or the champions to save their hides
> - Give an unbiased spotlight or commentary to save their hides; that's right Phreak, I am talking about you, you lying sack of crap!
> - Fix the game before regurgitating more crap/OP champions
> - Maintain stability for at least two consecutive months
> - Release a single bloody update without crashing the game for the everyone for the rest of the day
> 
> Again, I love the game. I hate the developers with a passion, especially Phreak.


Shhhh...don't say that in here, this is the LOL thread, only nut hugging is allowed.


----------



## waylo88

Why is it always the worst person on the team is the one who runs their mouth the most?


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88;14418232*
> Why is it always the worst person on the team is the one who runs their mouth the most?


Pride.


----------



## Fortunex

Because they're usually the most stupid ones. Stupidity = bad at game and inability to see that they're bad.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88;14418232*
> Why is it always the worst person on the team is the one who runs their mouth the most?


So true!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14416534*
> I like the game. I hate the developers behind it who can't:
> 
> - Balance the game or the champions to save their hides
> - Give an unbiased spotlight or commentary to save their hides; that's right Phreak, I am talking about you, you lying sack of crap!
> - Fix the game before regurgitating more crap/OP champions
> - Maintain stability for at least two consecutive months
> - Release a single bloody update without crashing the game for the everyone for the rest of the day
> 
> Again, I love the game. I hate the developers with a passion, especially Phreak.


lol @ unbiased spotlight comment, I assume you were a victim? I agree with the rest though, My friend and I would go in runescape waiting @ rune ore to kill whoever tries to mine it. Talk about getting rich.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14420720*
> lol @ unbiased spotlight comment, I assume you were a victim? I agree with the rest though, My friend and I would go in runescape waiting @ rune ore to kill whoever tries to mine it. Talk about getting rich.


Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice... wait, that never happened again. Sorry Riot, but I prefer honest spotlights, not gleeful commentary on already fed champions. Either way, screw Phreak.


----------



## Invisible

I just gave Annie some payback. Was in a 5v5 bot match with some guys, and I ended up going 10-0, all in mid with Malzahar.

Also ended up with about 430 AP due to Soulstealer and everything else I had.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


I just gave Annie some payback. Was in a 5v5 bot match with some guys, and I ended up going 10-0, all in mid with Malzahar.

Also ended up with about 430 AP due to Soulstealer and everything else I had.


Annie is easy to counter when someone on the other team has CC.

Let the tank initate first as always if she scared she will stun him instead that is when you dps and ap nukes jump in for the kill


----------



## Invisible

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilraver018*


Annie is easy to counter when someone on the other team has CC.

Let the tank initate first as always if she scared she will stun him instead that is when you dps and ap nukes jump in for the kill


Uh...what? Too much lingo for me, haha. What is CC, dps, and nukes?

And I solo'ed mid the whole time until I got to the third turret.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invisible*


Uh...what? Too much lingo for me, haha. What is CC, dps, and nukes?

And I solo'ed mid the whole time until I got to the third turret.


Cc is crowd control stun slow popup etc. Dps is damage per second or over time in nukes are champs that can basically kill a single opponent in less than a second.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice... wait, that never happened again. Sorry Riot, but I prefer honest spotlights, not gleeful commentary on already fed champions. Either way, screw Phreak.


Ya happened to me with yorick, but he was UP on release then they buff him then they nerfed him XD I still do pretty well with him atm. I am waiting for the shaco buffs though


----------



## Psyren

Yeah i remember the same thing happened to me with the Caitlyn spotlight -____-

Good thing i still enjoyed her playstyle despite her being a tad underpowered (At the time)


----------



## rocky11111

Hey, I play ! LoL is a really fun game, I usually play anivia, Ez, lee-sin, poppy, teemo, garen, amumu, yorick, wukong, and trist as of now. ! Alot I know but I like to change it up.


----------



## thisispatrick

I run my mouth regardless of how I'm doing and its usually random things just to see if my teamates play along.







Then again I'm usually never in the horrible bracket unless I decide to counter troll.

On another note, I'm kind of irritated at how they keep releasing new heroes instead of fixing their garbage first (cough cough server). I mean its nice to have a diversity of characters to play but when a handful of the heroes already out are either over powered or under powered (or even super derp now. I'm pointing at you Sivir) the game becomes tiresome to play.

Also! There has been an increase of derp players since beta. I can't even play 2 games in a row without having at least 1 derp on my team who ruins the game.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Also! There has been an increase of derp players since beta. I can't even play 2 games in a row *without having at least 1 derp on my team* who ruins the game.


Maybe the derp is you. That's why you always have a derp on your team


----------



## mad0314

I just went 18/0/8 with Kat, second time playing her. Ashe is yummy.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad0314*


I just went 18/0/8 with Kat, second time playing her. Ashe is yummy.


eewwwww Kat. That is all I have to say....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad0314*


I just went 18/0/8 with Kat, second time playing her. Ashe is yummy.


Someone one the other team should have always saved a stun or exhaust for you.


----------



## Jiryama

Hey guys, I play LoL with about 8 of my other friends. I play a variety of champions mainly ranged DPS and some casters. Working towards learning some jungle/melee DPS. I'm not terribly great, i'm more supportive play style then aggressive.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice... wait, that never happened again. Sorry Riot, but I prefer honest spotlights, not gleeful commentary on already fed champions. Either way, screw Phreak.


My friends and I have been talking about this for awhile. The spotlights are all completely setup to make whatever champ being shown look like they rape. Look at the Kayle spotlight, he's talking about how awesome she is, meanwhile he's like 23-6. Newsflash Phreak, any champ that gets fed can wreck.

On the subject of Phreak, I also hate that guy. During one of the recent streams he rambled on for what had to be five or so minutes about how awesome he was with Wukong in a recent game. He constantly tries to make himself sound so amazing. Money he has like 500ELO.


----------



## un1b4ll

Ding 30.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


My friends and I have been talking about this for awhile. The spotlights are all completely setup to make whatever champ being shown look like they rape. Look at the Kayle spotlight, he's talking about how awesome she is, meanwhile he's like 23-6. Newsflash Phreak, any champ that gets fed can wreck.

On the subject of Phreak, I also hate that guy. During one of the recent streams he rambled on for what had to be five or so minutes about how awesome he was with Wukong in a recent game. He constantly tries to make himself sound so amazing. Money he has like 500ELO.


He is actually a pretty damn good player. He is just a lying sack of crap and his commentary is always biased and unprofessional.


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14425616*
> Someone one the other team should have always saved a stun or exhaust for you.


Our Sion and Malph had me covered


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;14426343*
> Our Sion and Malph had me covered


I despise AOE CC and stuns...


----------



## bulmung

Are you guys complaining that Phreak, who works for and is paid by Riot games, lies about champs? He is a marketing tool, champion spotlights are commercials they are designed to attract sales. Maybe I will make a youtube channel for LoL and make champion reviews since I dont think there are any other than phreak's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;14426881*
> Are you guys complaining that Phreak, who works for and is paid by Riot games, lies about champs? He is a marketing tool, champion spotlights are commercials they are designed to attract sales. Maybe I will make a youtube channel for LoL and make champion reviews since I dont think there are any other than phreak's.


Like I said, fool me once shame on me. It has not happened again.


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14426393*
> I despise AOE CC and stuns...


Because they win games?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;14427188*
> Because they win games?


Nah... it can make you feel sometimes like your enemies brought nuclear weapons to a pistol fight, especially when they stack AOE CC on you.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;14426881*
> Are you guys complaining that Phreak, who works for and is paid by Riot games, lies about champs? He is a marketing tool, champion spotlights are commercials they are designed to attract sales. Maybe I will make a youtube channel for LoL and make champion reviews since I dont think there are any other than phreak's.


I personally care more about the first minute and a half the spotlight, where they show off the skills and how to use them. Obviously Phreak is better than the majority of players with a new champ before they go out to the public, so I don't really care too much about him pubstomping.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14425616*
> Someone one the other team should have always saved a stun or exhaust for you.


you have no idea when I play maokai I save my Q for kat, for sion I save my stun for her. I am always prepared to counter one thing or another.

lol when I play shaco and the enemy has a karthus I always save my ultimate for when karthus uses his ultimate, Saved me so many times. (if anyone here plays shaco, to counter karthus ultimate you have to time it correctly.)

If anyone is new to LoL and you try out yorick,sion,nunu,swain or shaco and have any questions shoot me a pm or leave a post here and I will try my best to help you out.


----------



## un1b4ll

Am I the only player that's completely in love with Jax? I have yet to see him played well, but I never seem to have an issue with any aspect of the game when playing him. Maybe it's just that he fits my play style perfectly, but Ive been playing him since lvl 5 and I can't get enough! Also: Jaximus.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14428795*
> Am I the only player that's completely in love with Jax? I have yet to see him played well, but I never seem to have an issue with any aspect of the game when playing him. Maybe it's just that he fits my play style perfectly, but Ive been playing him since lvl 5 and I can't get enough! Also: Jaximus.


at lvl 30 jax can carry bad teams. I've been man handled by a few jax, in games I should have won.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14428795*
> Am I the only player that's completely in love with Jax? I have yet to see him played well, but I never seem to have an issue with any aspect of the game when playing him. Maybe it's just that he fits my play style perfectly, but Ive been playing him since lvl 5 and I can't get enough! Also: Jaximus.


Jax is the undisputed 1v1 king unless facing a nuke champion fed enough to burst him to nothing in one combo.


----------



## bulmung

I've been playing leblanc for a bit now and think she is a little over powered. I am able to kill any non tank character in under 1 second after lvl 6.plus she can escape like crazy. I can usually jump in and take out any enemy carry with 2 hits and then jump out, while never getting touched. Anyone else feel leblanc to be a little to powerful?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulmung*


I've been playing leblanc for a bit now and think she is a little over powered. I am able to kill any non tank character in under 1 second after lvl 6.plus she can escape like crazy. I can usually jump in and take out any enemy carry with 2 hits and then jump out, while never getting touched. Anyone else feel leblanc to be a little to powerful?


My friend plays a good LeBlanc, and yeah, she can do really well if she's not zoned out of experience. A stun from someone, followed by a burst, and she's gone. She's extremely squishy, so that makes up for it. Avoid that burst and she's done.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung;14430534*
> I've been playing leblanc for a bit now and think she is a little over powered. I am able to kill any non tank character in under 1 second after lvl 6.plus she can escape like crazy. I can usually jump in and take out any enemy carry with 2 hits and then jump out, while never getting touched. Anyone else feel leblanc to be a little to powerful?


LeBlanc has insane burst, but if she doesn't kill you, she's done. Think of it as a high risk high reward type deal, the reward being she doomdays a squishy and emerges unscathed all the while trolloling the enemy team. On the other hand, if said squishy enemy champ some how survives *cough* tank Annie *cough*, you may find yourself dazed by a huge fiery bear from hell in your face wailing on you under fire from a turret with a spice of minion barrage. That's when you pause and think of how sometimes life will just take a crap on you.


----------



## andyroo89

omg even with premades I still have idiots.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14430758*
> omg even with premades I still have idiots.


The one universal constant we can all always rely on.


----------



## TFL Replica

My premades are crazy. They become bored and start trying ridiculous builds like jungle sona, tank kass/fiddle and dps ryze/veigar!


----------



## noldevin

Hey guys (and gals?)
Just letting you know I play as noldevin.
I generally play as Morgana, Fiddlesticks, Yi, or Rammus. Sometimes I try out the freebies.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


My premades are crazy. They become bored and start trying ridiculous builds like jungle sona, tank kass/fiddle and dps ryze/veigar!


LOL! My friend likes to do jungle Anivia. I some times build AP Sivir or AD Mumu.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocky11111*


Hey, I play ! LoL is a really fun game, I usually play anivia, Ez, lee-sin, poppy, teemo, garen, amumu, yorick, wukong, and trist as of now. ! Alot I know but I like to change it up.


Somebody that actually plays lee sin


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


My premades are crazy. They become bored and start trying ridiculous builds like jungle sona, tank kass/fiddle and dps ryze/veigar!


You ever tried ultimate bravery?? Linky

Pretty much randomly picks your champ/items/sum spells and then you play! A friend had AP Garen once... Was so pointless


----------



## Smallville

Any suggestions on what champions I should buy? I just started playing a couple days ago so I don't know much about LoL.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


Any suggestions on what champions I should buy? I just started playing a couple days ago so I don't know much about LoL.


It really depends on what u like and how well you do with each champ. Try the freebies (all of them) for a couple weeks then pick up who u like.


----------



## Chungster

DotA 2 announced a 1.6 million dollar prize pool for the gamescon tournament. 
http://dota2.com/

I'm really excited on what Riot's going to do in response. Competition lets the consumers win.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


DotA 2 announced a 1.6 million dollar prize pool for the gamescon tournament. 
http://dota2.com/

I'm really excited on what Riot's going to do in response. Competition lets the consumers win.










Riots response will be a new broken champion and some more crappy skins.


----------



## mastertrixter

Come on guys. This is the lol club. Please advertise and talk crap somewhere else


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Come on guys. This is the lol club. Please advertise and talk crap somewhere else


It's a discussion bro. I didn't know this was the "Ride LOL's Nuts Thread".


----------



## Fortunex

So people who play LoL but have valid criticisms can't post and discuss about them? Go away.


----------



## Kyleinator

Noob question here. How do I use the League of Legends link in my comment and not have the actual URL shown. Sorry >.<. Also to the person asking what champions they should buy. I personally like:

AP: 
Lux
Annie
Fiddlesticks

AD:
Renekton
Garren
Tryndamere
Xin Zhao

Support:
Nidalee
Soraka

Tank:
Malphite
Amumu
Rammus
Shen

Jungle:
Warwick
Trundle
Lee Sin

Those are some champions I have the most fun in, in the role that I play them in. Some champions may be able to fill other roles but like I said these are the roles I enjoy playing them in. Also these are not all the best champions they are champions I have fun with. If you want champions who are the best I would look at http://rog.clgaming.net/tier-lists/44-solo-queue/latest This guy updates this list quite frequently and is usually very accurate.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


It's a discussion bro. I didn't know this was the "Ride LOL's Nuts Thread".


Your not discussing anything just attacking riot basically.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulmung*


I've been playing leblanc for a bit now and think she is a little over powered. I am able to kill any non tank character in under 1 second after lvl 6.plus she can escape like crazy. I can usually jump in and take out any enemy carry with 2 hits and then jump out, while never getting touched. Anyone else feel leblanc to be a little to powerful?


Well she does what an assassin is supposed to do.

Rape in 1v1 confrontations, and ninja kills.

In team fights she has very little presence (Other than Q spam), especially against a well co-ordinated team. She's strong at picking off targets, but she needs to haul ass when there are other enemies around.

You need really good positioning skill and judgement to play her well









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


My premades are crazy. They become bored and start trying ridiculous builds like jungle sona, tank kass/fiddle and dps ryze/veigar!


Lol well i'm sure top players did the same thing when they discovered crazy builds that other's started using too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chungster*


DotA 2 announced a 1.6 million dollar prize pool for the gamescon tournament. 
http://dota2.com/

I'm really excited on what Riot's going to do in response. Competition lets the consumers win.











Onoez


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


Riots response will be a new broken champion and some more crappy skins.


Lol true haha









Or they're gonna dig into their "bag of tricks" and whip out those features we wanted. Tbh i don't really care for the features. If they just focused on balance, better matchmaking, and server stability that should be fine...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Come on guys. This is the lol club. Please advertise and talk crap somewhere else


You need to lay of teh bacon bud :/

LoL is a great game, but their dev/infrastructure teams are chops.


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone else notice a sharp decline in douchbags ever since RotT closed beta started and HoN went F2P? Seems like a very vocal minority of freeloading jerks don't want to spend a dime but at the same time want to troll and complain and victimize themselves. There's a border between criticism and just garbage flamebait trolling.


----------



## Know.One

I just recently started playing and so far it's a great game. I play Ashe and Ryze right now. I was trying to learn Leona, but she's gone from my list. I assume that the "starting" or free to play Champions rotate. Which seems funny. But not funny ha ha, funny weird.


----------



## JBVsev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Know.One*


I just recently started playing and so far it's a great game. I play Ashe and Ryze right now. I was trying to learn Leona, but she's gone from my list. I assume that the "starting" or free to play Champions rotate. Which seems funny. But not funny ha ha, funny weird.


Every week they change up the available champions, though there are some that you see very frequently.

Two weeks after a new champ comes out, they became free to play for a week, so those that didn't end up buying them right away can try them out and decide. Which was the case with Leona.

If you're not planning on spending any money on LoL I'd recommend trying out as many characters as possible. Especially some of the pricier champions. Price doesn't usually matter, and most characters can be very good regardless (Ashe, Ryze, Yi come to mind), but it's good to know if you need to save up a ton of points for a champion, or runes.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14434529*
> Well she does what an assassin is supposed to do.
> 
> Rape in 1v1 confrontations, and ninja kills.
> 
> In team fights she has very little presence (Other than Q spam), especially against a well co-ordinated team. She's strong at picking off targets, but she needs to haul ass when there are other enemies around.
> 
> You need really good positioning skill and judgement to play her well


I have been dominating rooms as leblanc and i almost feel bad. I can kill almost any enemy champ in mid at lvl 4. and at 6 no one can stand with me. I usually get 20 stacks of soul stealer within 25 minutes of the game. I feel cheap playing as her. Any non tank will die when I use WQRE combo, 4 keys and 75% of champs will go down.


----------



## Zzari

Been playing LoL for about a year now. ~1600-1700 ELO soloque 5v5 ranked. Been playing Ashe and Singed recently, but am familiar with playing LeBlanc, Garen, Karthus, and a few others.

LoL summoner name = Zzari (same as OCN forum name)

I'm always up for premade 5v5 or to queue with less than five as well. I however do not play 3v3.

To the poster above me, LeBlanc is entirely useless in higher ELO ranked matches because she is so easy to counter. She's strong early game but has one of the sharpest mid/late-game decline curves of any champion.

If you like LeBlanc and want a champion that is useful in ranked games, try Malz or Annie. I've played both and they're pretty fun while being much more versatile. than LeBlanc.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14433994*
> Your not discussing anything just attacking riot basically.


imo riot needs to hear the stuff we say (some of it not all since alot of it is immature crap),

Like I love the game but I hate playing shaco cause of his Jack In The Box bugs, That is critism and that means riot needs to look into the bugs on shaco and fix them.

IMO trundle is way OP atm and thats why I am playing him, While everyone else has 35% tenacity (reduced CC) I will use my W (45% reduced CC) and mercury treads (35%) I would have 60% reduced CC

That is ALOT of CC reduction and that is one item and one spell, Now he has 5 slots available for dps items.

Jesus I am glad I got him.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14439345*
> imo riot needs to hear the stuff we say (some of it not all since alot of it is immature crap),
> 
> Like I love the game but I hate playing shaco cause of his Jack In The Box bugs, That is critism and that means riot needs to look into the bugs on shaco and fix them.
> 
> IMO trundle is way OP atm and thats why I am playing him, While everyone else has 35% tenacity (reduced CC) I will use my W (45% reduced CC) and mercury treads (35%) I would have 60% reduced CC
> 
> That is ALOT of CC reduction and that is one item and one spell, Now he has 5 slots available for dps items.
> 
> Jesus I am glad I got him.


Riot has there own forum and a system for suggestions at there website. this should be directed there so that riot actually has a chance to see it


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14439392*
> Riot has there own forum and a system for suggestions at there website. this should be directed there so that riot actually has a chance to see it


Oh they did, Why do you think mad hatter shaco went on sale? 90% of the time it means he is getting buffed in next patch (and I knew he was getting patched before the skin sale) Usually if they reduce the price on the champion it means they're getting nerfed, Sometimes but not all the time. Just a patterned I noticed.


----------



## Keyan

hiho.

started playing in november, I've been lvl30 for a few months now









I play teemo, I have a crit AD and hybrid AP build, and I've been practicing Panth and TF.

Game handle is Keyan9 if anyone wants to play


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Oh they did, Why do you think mad hatter shaco went on sale? 90% of the time it means he is getting buffed in next patch (and I knew he was getting patched before the skin sale) Usually if they reduce the price on the champion it means they're getting nerfed, Sometimes but not all the time. Just a patterned I noticed.


Exactly but there isn't really a need to bash riot here as it will not change anything. We can discuss improvements that could be made or short callings but I'm just tired of people coming in saying riot sucks and this game sucks. Or advertising for other games.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Exactly but there isn't really a need to bash riot here as it will not change anything. We can discuss improvements that could be made or short callings but I'm just tired of people coming in saying riot sucks and this game sucks. Or advertising for other games.


I understand what you mean


----------



## r34p3rex

6 game lose streak!

Fun fact.. last game.. I had 1k AP as veigar.. my ulti one shot the teemo


----------



## andyroo89

5th game as jax







, I am starting to like him. Too bad they had a leaver and we were derping for so long.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Riot has there own forum


And unless you're a high-ELO somebody or are part of "the crew", nobody will listen to what you have to say.

Not only that, but goodluck getting your story heard amonst all the crap that's posted on that forum...

That said, i think i'm done with my LoL hiatus and will start solo Q's again









Looking forward to losing again thanks to hopeless teammates!


----------



## Chungster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14444750*
> And unless you're a high-ELO somebody or are part of "the crew", nobody will listen to what you have to say.


That reminds me of http://www.toptiertactics.com/2011/05/the-real-reason-e-sports-cant-go-mainstream-anytime-soon/ . But we're kind of all responsible for it.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;14446100*
> That reminds me of http://www.toptiertactics.com/2011/05/the-real-reason-e-sports-cant-go-mainstream-anytime-soon/ . But we're kind of all responsible for it.


I've read that article before, and it's mostly true.

All i have to say in response is well: This is the internet. e-peeni are going to fly all over the place :/

Reminds me of why i love gaming live with the ppl close to me, coz i know most of them won't talk that much trash if they sat within close proximity to me.


----------



## Know.One

More info from the n00b front:

Miss Fortune is just sick. Seems a lot like Ashe but man she's good and easy to use. And I tired using Leona, but just couldn't get it. Tried Taric this week and he's still a maybe. I do like Amumu is funny and he seems fun. But damn, Nasus. This guy is just a BEAST. I purchased Ryze and Ashe but Miss Fortune and Nasus are my favs right now.

If anyone is new ready this thread, a few tips:
1. Play different Champions. Even if they are of the same class. I can't believe how different each one plays. And play each one a few times.
2. If you are going to buy runes before you reach level 20, just buy the cheapest ones you can. I found out after I bought some that at 20, you have to buy all new ones.

What a great FREE game.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Know.One;14447471*
> But damn, Nasus. This guy is just a BEAST.


If you like Nasus I suggest reading Hyfe's guide http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/guide/2248-hyfe-s-guide-to-the-competitive-nasus.xhtml


----------



## rogueblade

Anyone else pumped for the Panth changes being announced soon?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone else pumped for the Panth changes being announced soon?


I am because it means more people will be playing him again and I will have more opportunities to body him.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I am because it means more people will be playing him again and I will have more opportunities to body him.


Ah but there's the mighty few!


----------



## TFL Replica

It's all about the little things. Killing mao with fire, catching twitch with nid, dueling shen with gangplank, etc...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


It's all about the little things. Killing mao with fire, catching twitch with nid, dueling shen with gangplank, etc...


Ah so true. Watching teemo stealth and AoE him to death. Waiting for jarvan to ult and flashing out. Hitting squishies with an Ashe arrow after they think they got away. Gp ult for baron steal. The little things are what make this game what it is!


----------



## Plex

Ice map announced this week? I think so.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Ice map announced this week? I think so.


Source?


----------



## Plex

You haven't seen the red activity on the forums and Twitter? Something is DEFINITELY coming soon. (This week)

Check the CLG redtracker for that giant thread with a million red responses. I would but on phone atm.


----------



## Plex

http://clgaming.net/redtracker/topic/10571/?l=en&p=1


----------



## JoeyTB

So I finally get my computer set up to play lol and can't log on... Anyone else having problems?

Edit: Forums seem to be down aswell, damn riot....


----------



## andyroo89

ya they're doing maintenance and they claim there is no new content.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14456980*
> ya they're doing maintenance and they claim there is no new content.


im in now.. anyone up for a game? (just made a new account so it'll be vs easy people







)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14452990*
> http://clgaming.net/redtracker/topic/10571/?l=en&p=1


Hopefully new patch I know skarner is coming out since they just uploaded artspotlight about a hour ago, I hope patch preview comes out and I hope shaco is buffed or fixes his bugs.

Edit; 12/2/17 as AD shaco, I died twice to reckless mistakes, When I went to attempt to kill ashe and failed I ran as soon as I failed with tryndamere chasing me thankfully I had JITB (jack in the boxes but I like to call them juke in the boxes) to have him get feared as I made my escape with <100 hp, Once it was clear I was little bit relaxed until I saw Twisted fates destiny right above my head as I keep running looking for him to tp in frantically he TELEPORTS RIGHT NEXT TO ME, So I quickly deceived into river before he fully teleported next to me and I threw a JITB down incase he were to follow. I was so scared I just ran to base I did not stop if I did I would fear to see a wild nidalee skillshot spear coming straight towards the bush I was in.


----------



## Plex

Told you something big! Check out their Youtube channel. LoL: Dominion.


----------



## GekzOverlord

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuINbQ3PLU0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
Quote:


> Many of you may have been wondering out loud just what we have in store for the future. Today we are pleased to give you your first look at League of Legends: Dominion, the largest game update in the history of League of Legends. This update will feature not only a brand new map, but also an entirely new game mode showcasing innovative gameplay never before attempted in the MOBA genre.


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/league-legends-dominion-coming

Sounds interesting... hmmmm


----------



## Plex

So damn excited for that.


----------



## thisispatrick

... Oh well. I'm going to keep solo queuing to see the derps.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;14460819*
> ... Oh well. I'm going to keep solo queuing to see the derps.


.. no one on your team with over 70 cs after 20 minutes? Oh man, I remember those days. Hahahah... good times.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14461763*
> .. no one on your team with over 70 cs after 20 minutes? Oh man, I remember those days. Hahahah... good times.


Lol I don't even know where to start with this story. I'm just going to leave it as it is.

On a side note. I tried to zombie karthus my way up elo hell but I ended up with 6-1. QQ Zombie karthus fail.


----------



## andyroo89

Looks sick. I hope its popular as 5v5


----------



## TFL Replica

I like how competing MOBAs are failing to prevent the map from loading if someone disconnects during champion select.


----------



## andyroo89

Been doing well with shaco, Just went 23/5/17. Full AD with some crits in there









If anyone plays AD Shaco, Trinity force or Infinity edge is your best friend on shaco, imo I like IE over TF. :3


----------



## TFL Replica

Just went 5/3/25 with Soraka. I like her more now that she's been nerfed. I used to get ridiculous win streaks with my Pantheon/Shaco playing mate back before both champs were nerfed.


----------



## Vhox

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/....php?t=1054649

So they hyped and giggled and tried to give everyone blue balls all for...that? I'm really unimpressed. The devs were all so happy and made it appear this was something we'd be getting this week. While I didn't think we would they really didn't win me over. Neat idea and proves the recent global nerfs were directly because of balance on an unreleased map. Meh, more power to Riot as they have over $400 from me.

(Happily waiting for dota2, don't slay me LoL club!







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhox*


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/....php?t=1054649

So they hyped and giggled and tried to give everyone blue balls all for...that? I'm really unimpressed. The devs were all so happy and made it appear this was something we'd be getting this week. While I didn't think we would they really didn't win me over. Neat idea and proves the recent global nerfs were directly because of balance on an unreleased map. Meh, more power to Riot as they have over $400 from me.

(Happily waiting for dota2, don't slay me LoL club!







)


Riot devs suck big balls. It is like they purposely troll us with these nerfs and server instability. Every now and then I can understand. But consistently after every update? Jesus Riot! Hell, we are still waiting for Magma Chamber! >.>

As far as the game goes. The game is great. It rewards teamwork and good teammates. Unfortunately, there are too many dumbasses that play the game.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Played against zilean and I never realized how annoying he is, there's almost no repercussions for playing terribly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;14465298*
> Played against zilean and I never realized how annoying he is, there's almost no repercussions for playing terribly.


Take comfort in that his damage scales off horribly late game. That being said, if they force feed Zilean blue buff early however, prepare for non stop time bombs, which really hurt early to mid game.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Omenofdeath on, if anyone is up for some 5 v ai, learning monkey king atm


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;14466295*
> Omenofdeath on, if anyone is up for some 5 v ai, learning monkey king atm


For the love of helping your team, play Xin or Irelia over MK. Hell even Lee Sin is a better pick. He really offers nothing and is out shined by most other melee champs. No sustain, not much finishing power in kills and overall the others will probably just help you as a player do better as well as your team. Don't take offense btw, just helping!


----------



## JoeyTB

I'm in the 'OCN LoL' chatroom if anyone wants to play


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14466255*
> Take comfort in that his damage scales off horribly late game. That being said, if they force feed Zilean blue buff early however, prepare for non stop time bombs, which really hurt early to mid game.


We didn't even make it that far lol, was sad, he wasn't any good, was easy to kill, but he would just flash away after revive. Then again I hate flash lol.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name;14465298*
> Played against zilean and I never realized how annoying he is, there's almost no repercussions for playing terribly.


I like how they never nerfed Zilean before he made it to Tier 1 on Elementz Tier List. He was always good for annoying carries early game









But yeah, Zilean is a bastard during the laning phase. He kinda reminds me of laning against Heimer... Just sit back and derpfarm in safety.


----------



## JoeyTB

Hmmm annie cheaper now, in before mass influx of annies :/


----------



## andyroo89

3 of my losses today were by bad annies on my team and hand of god annies on the other team.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14487765*
> 3 of my losses today were by bad annies on my team and hand of god annies on the other team.


To be honest I don't see how people can be bad with annie, call down T-bomb and giggle as everything gets raped :/


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Hmmm annie cheaper now, in before mass influx of annies :/


I bought Annie and I'm considering if I should play her. I don't want to disappoint my team, but I really want to make use of that Caster rune page that I only use with Nunu.

Is there any other way to help me to ease in to using Annie? Or any beginner tips for Annie?


----------



## rogueblade

The global nerf on Panth's ult has just made it way to small. His ult is absolutely useless and it pisses me off so much


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


The global nerf on Panth's ult has just made it way to small. His ult is absolutely useless and it pisses me off so much


The smaller range is fine they just need to reduce the casting time. A team with shen, panth, tf and a jungler could suddenly pop up in any lane to either surprise gank or backdoor. It was bound to be nerfed.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Replica, what does TFL stand for in your name?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Replica, what does TFL stand for in your name?


Too many meanings to list here not to mention that some of them are inappropriate.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Too many meanings to list here not to mention that some of them are inappropriate.










Back in my COD days, was part of a TFL clan. The Front Line they were.


----------



## andyroo89

Tried out new shaco build I build, I absolutely LOVE cloak and dagger beautiful weapon for shaco even the name was made for shaco, The new tenacity items I am looking forward to try them in my other builds.

Specs of the build can be viewed here:

Click ME!!!! :3

edit; OP you really should put in php code of the club sig link so it will be easier for people to copy and paste it, Like so.

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/921919-league-legends-club.html"]The League of Legends Club[/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Know.One

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhox*


For the love of helping your team, play Xin or Irelia over MK. Hell even Lee Sin is a better pick. He really offers nothing and is out shined by most other melee champs. No sustain, not much finishing power in kills and overall the others will probably just help you as a player do better as well as your team. Don't take offense btw, just helping!


Is this true? I mean really really true? I know I'm new but it seems as though each champion is heavily dependent on the player playng him and not that any other champion is better.


----------



## TFL Replica

One out of ten monkey kings I encounter are good. Zero out of ten don't have delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


One out of ten monkey kings I encounter are good. Zero out of ten don't have delusions of grandeur.


Then you havent met me.

I just havent found a good item progression that actually works worth a damn. He is a tough char to master. Its a nice change from my ryze nuking.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


I bought Annie and I'm considering if I should play her. I don't want to disappoint my team, but I really want to make use of that Caster rune page that I only use with Nunu.

Is there any other way to help me to ease in to using Annie? Or any beginner tips for Annie?


The way I play annie is to start with a dorans ring, either if you can be bothered is to start off with w and get your stun when you are in spawn still or just get q, but you won't have a stun for a while if you do that.

Last hit with q in lane.

Normal skill order I use is q-w-q-e (maximizing last hitting ability) Then skilling q and w equally as they have near equal damage and maximises max damage.

Use e to pretty much build up your stun, although it does have a long cool down and it does make a difference in fights when you have it up.

While in spawn always just spam w/e to build your stun up!

You can control Tibbers by using Alt + right clicking! (Use him to help bash down towers!)

Items I usually go for are - Rabadons (if the game starts of really well) or RoA, Sorc Boots, Rylais and voidstaff. You don't need that much as ap to burst for a lot and having the extra hp means that since you are annie you do get focused a lot os you turn sort of off-tank, which is mucho useful.

My main combo is Tibbers then well whatever, Always use tibbers with the stun for ease of use, I tend to use W next using the stun time as a gap closer to actually get W off, then of course q.

Hope those tips help


----------



## TFL Replica

Come to think of it I haven't seen a good Sivir (since beta) or Kayle (since the rework) for quite a while.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Come to think of it I haven't seen a good Sivir (since beta) or Kayle (since the rework) for quite a while.


Sivir is such a watered down piece of crap champion now just like evelynn, lol when I see sivirs I just mock them.

"Hai guise im sivir, I still play her to prove to people she is still viable and hoping people will respect sivir and hope my name goes e-famous for it, But in reality I am just feeding the other team and showing my team I'm a watered down piece of crap they call a champion that will end up on /v/ for my stupidity."


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


snip


Does he really need any tips? OP ***** is bound to get nerfed.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Does he really need any tips? OP ***** is bound to get nerfed.



Yeah I got to admit annie is quite op :/ Although she is pretty fun.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


The way I play annie is to start with a dorans ring, either if you can be bothered is to start off with w and get your stun when you are in spawn still or just get q, but you won't have a stun for a while if you do that.

Last hit with q in lane.

Normal skill order I use is q-w-q-e (maximizing last hitting ability) Then skilling q and w equally as they have near equal damage and maximises max damage.

Use e to pretty much build up your stun, although it does have a long cool down and it does make a difference in fights when you have it up.

While in spawn always just spam w/e to build your stun up!

You can control Tibbers by using Alt + right clicking! (Use him to help bash down towers!)

Items I usually go for are - Rabadons (if the game starts of really well) or RoA, Sorc Boots, Rylais and voidstaff. You don't need that much as ap to burst for a lot and having the extra hp means that since you are annie you do get focused a lot os you turn sort of off-tank, which is mucho useful.

My main combo is Tibbers then well whatever, Always use tibbers with the stun for ease of use, I tend to use W next using the stun time as a gap closer to actually get W off, then of course q.

Hope those tips help










Thanks buddy, I'm bound to put these tips to practice in a bot game.

*Is it just me or do you guys also hate it when someone on your team tells you it's the first time playing a character? *


----------



## andyroo89

^^ I hate it even though I did it sometimes but I actually read up about the champ and did ok first time and what not.

Just got done with my 80% lifesteal shaco build in a game, I like it but vlad almost got me couple of times, I like my other build since I have survivability. this one is for if the team is squishy and I feel like sitting back and getting pentachill.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm thinking of finally buying Garen. I play AD Pantheon 100% of the time and have runes specific for him (APR + Magic resist + dodge) and think those will nicely translate over to Garen.
Anyone have much experience with Garen. I'd say 85% of games I see a Garen, he always does well.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I'm thinking of finally buying Garen. I play AD Pantheon 100% of the time and have runes specific for him (APR + Magic resist + dodge) and think those will nicely translate over to Garen.
Anyone have much experience with Garen. I'd say 85% of games I see a Garen, he always does well.


Those runes are also good for ashe/mf.


----------



## Know.One

How do I add the League of Legends members link to my signature? There is no code box info in the OP and my PHP skills are minimal at best.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14495378*
> Anyone have much experience with Garen.


Hide in bush, silence then spin = Profit

Also Ks as much as you can with your ult, for 'teh luls'


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14492558*
> Tried out new shaco build I build, I absolutely LOVE cloak and dagger beautiful weapon for shaco even the name was made for shaco, The new tenacity items I am looking forward to try them in my other builds.
> 
> Specs of the build can be viewed here:
> 
> Click ME!!!! :3
> 
> edit; OP you really should put in php code of the club sig link so it will be easier for people to copy and paste it, Like so.
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/921919-league-legends-club.html]The League of Legends Club[/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Know.One;14495740*
> How do I add the League of Legends members link to my signature? There is no code box info in the OP and my PHP skills are minimal at best.


I did this couple of pages back, Someone pm the OP with the php code so people can copy and paste it easier.


----------



## Know.One

Thank you for the code.


----------



## JoeyTB

Bam, how my sig look now? Hopefully looks sexy now with the Link


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Anyone else notice a sharp decline in douchbags ever since RotT closed beta started and HoN went F2P? Seems like a very vocal minority of freeloading jerks don't want to spend a dime but at the same time want to troll and complain and victimize themselves. There's a border between criticism and just garbage flamebait trolling.


Nope, the number of douchebags seems the same to me.


----------



## r34p3rex

Epic video:

  
 You Tube


----------



## DJEndet

Hello for everyone in this club.







Just put my application in.

The new patch seems nice, can't wait to see the whole list of changes. Wonder if it will come on wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Know.One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJEndet;14505651*
> Hello for everyone in this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put my application in.
> 
> The new patch seems nice, can't wait to see the whole list of changes. Wonder if it will come on wednesday or thursday.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYD9HopZyiA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Here is the youtube link...my Nasus is getting buffed.


----------



## rogueblade

My Pantheon is getting buffed?

I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14507062*
> My Pantheon is getting buffed?
> 
> I'm Ron Burgundy?


Yeah after the nerf to his ulti range last patch.

Nasus getting buffed is sweet as he was already viable...


----------



## rogueblade

It's more sarcasm, it's hardly a buff :'(


----------



## DJEndet

Well, it's something at least. The theory of pantheons buff seems nice but don't know how it will be in action. :/

I wish they would do something to Morgana already.. She's great otherwise but she could use a new attack animation or more AS in my opinion. Last hitting without using W is so tedious with her. :/


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


It's more sarcasm, it's hardly a buff :'(


Oh I hadn't seen any numbers or anything, nor have I played with Panth so I have no idea how this affects him.

I love the idea of Panth but don't agree with his ulti nerf


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


I love the idea of Panth but don't agree with his ulti nerf










I agree with this.

I get where Riot is going with nerfing it, but under the current circumstances it was unneeded.


----------



## rogueblade

Obvious the global ult nerf is simply for stupid 'Dominion'.


----------



## fstop

The trend is getting rid of all global ults because it just doesn't fit into the current metagame. It's pretty unfair because champions that have one can monitor other lanes from anywhere on the map and this really discourages aggressive play and over-extending even more. TF received the nerf for the same reason. I think the buff to Pantheon's reduced cast time makes up for it though, because that was the real problem I had with his ult when playing him. I'd always get there too late and even though I could still make a jump of enemy heroes, they pretty much always dodged the aoe damage from the ult. I'd take a shorter cast time over global ult any day.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


The trend is getting rid of all global ults because it just doesn't fit into the current metagame. It's pretty unfair because champions that have one can monitor other lanes from anywhere on the map and this really discourages aggressive play and over-extending even more. TF received the nerf for the same reason. I think the buff to Pantheon's reduced cast time makes up for it though, because that was the real problem I had with his ult when playing him. I'd always get there too late and even though I could still make a jump of enemy heroes, they pretty much always dodged the aoe damage from the ult. I'd take a shorter cast time over global ult any day.


Overly aggressive play and overextending SHOULD be punished. Stuff like that is what keeps a lane from snowballing hard, because they gotta be careful for global ults/ganks.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Obvious the global ult nerf is simply for stupid 'Dominion'.


For which no ranked mode will be made for iirc :/

Either way, Tanky DPS will have a natural advantage going in a game like this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


The trend is getting rid of all global ults because it just doesn't fit into the current metagame. It's pretty unfair because champions that have one can monitor other lanes from anywhere on the map and this really discourages aggressive play and over-extending even more. TF received the nerf for the same reason. I think the buff to Pantheon's reduced cast time makes up for it though, because that was the real problem I had with his ult when playing him. I'd always get there too late and even though I could still make a jump of enemy heroes, they pretty much always dodged the aoe damage from the ult. I'd take a shorter cast time over global ult any day.


Agreed to an extent.

Pantheon's "teleport" was/is no where near as useful as TF's. Now, if Pantheon's Ulti didn't leave a ground marker...







<-- That.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Overly aggressive play and overextending SHOULD be punished. Stuff like that is what keeps a lane from snowballing hard, because they gotta be careful for global ults/ganks.



Agreed.

Even if you are playing a pushing comp you still need to be smart about it or prepare to face random ganks against organised teams.


----------



## fstop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Overly aggressive play and overextending SHOULD be punished. Stuff like that is what keeps a lane from snowballing hard, because they gotta be careful for global ults/ganks.


I agree completely, but what im trying to say is that these kinds of skills dont fit into the current state of the Meta game. If you think about it only a few champions could really intercept other lanes (Shen, TF, Pantheon, karthus) and most of them are getting their globalism nerfed. Why? LoL's current Meta game is focused around farming. That's why pro game are generally boring and uneventful up until the 20 min mark when a game is basically decided within a few minutes shortly afterwards.

Its unfortunate, but Riot is continuing to force the game towards this state. The few heroes with global ults make it into high tiers with their global alone which made them too 'OP'.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


I agree completely, but what im trying to say is that these kinds of skills dont fit into the current state of the Meta game. If you think about it only a few champions could really intercept other lanes (Shen, TF, Pantheon, karthus) and most of them are getting their globalism nerfed. Why? LoL's current Meta game is focused around farming. That's why pro game are generally boring and uneventful up until the 20 min mark when a game is basically decided within a few minutes shortly afterwards.

Its unfortunate, but Riot is continuing to force the game towards this state. The few heroes with global ults make it into high tiers with their global alone which made them too 'OP'.


The "pro" meta game is all about farming, but the vast majority of players are aggressive and value a good KDR over farm, and that's who Riot's focusing on, because nobody takes this game seriously in the competitive scene.


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone want to make a ocn ranked team? I am thinking about it then again I don't know if I was to be a ranked tryhard.


----------



## fstop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


The "pro" meta game is all about farming, but the vast majority of players are aggressive and value a good KDR over farm, and that's who Riot's focusing on, because nobody takes this game seriously in the competitive scene.


I agree with the first half of that statement but not the second half. If the game was balanced around the masses, I don't think these types of balances would of been necessary. Everyone stuck in ELO 1400 and below who play this game for fun probably don't even read everything that happens in the changelogs - they would continue playing the game regardless.

LoL isn't taken very seriously but Dreamhack proved that there was a nice prize pool for the competitive scene out of all the MOBA's that are out now. Out of all the MOBA games it currently has the spotlight. Of course, that will all change when Dota2 comes out.

When it comes down to it, I think the competitive scene is what mostly influences the changes you see in patches. It's the only place where developers can see the true potential of a hero when in the right hands. But then again, that's why I only half believe in tier lists because they are influenced by popularity and player skill as much as they by a champion's skill set.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


I agree with the first half of that statement but not the second half. If the game was balanced around the masses, I don't think these types of balances would of been necessary. Everyone stuck in ELO 1400 and below who play this game for fun probably don't even read everything that happens in the changelogs - they would continue playing the game regardless.

LoL isn't taken very seriously but Dreamhack proved that there was a nice prize pool for the competitive scene out of all the MOBA's that are out now. Out of all the MOBA games it currently has the spotlight. Of course, that will all change when Dota2 comes out.

When it comes down to it, I think the competitive scene is what mostly influences the changes you see in patches. It's the only place where developers can see the true potential of a hero when in the right hands. But then again, that's why I only half believe in tier lists because they are influenced by popularity and player skill as much as they by a champion's skill set.


If Riot focused on the competitive scene, the game would be MUCH better balanced. But it's one of the most unbalanced (and buggy) games I've ever played. I think they're clearly focusing on the mainstream players.


----------



## thisispatrick

Oh hey, they kind of buffed Kennen. Huehuehuehue


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


If Riot focused on the competitive scene, the game would be MUCH better balanced. But it's one of the most unbalanced (and buggy) games I've ever played. I think they're clearly focusing on the mainstream players.


The IQ limbo game... how low can they go? XD


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


If Riot focused on the competitive scene, the game would be MUCH better balanced. But it's one of the most unbalanced (and buggy) games I've ever played. I think they're clearly focusing on the mainstream players.


Truth.

If this game was focused towards competitive gaming, i don't think they'd waste nearly as much resources on rolling out champs bi-weekly & fluff as they currently do. Also, they'd take moar time to properly test heroes instead of rushing them out...

But yeah, money (and the board) talks


----------



## TFL Replica

The game's balance works like this: If you're tired of losing you pick Annie and go mid. If you're tired of winning you pick Sivir and go pretty much anywhere since it won't matter.


----------



## Fortunex

Annie + 4 tanky DPS = never ever ever ever lose.

Or just 5 tanky DPS.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Annie + 4 tanky DPS = never ever ever ever lose.

Or just 5 tanky DPS.


I've played a few games now against all Tanky dps. Everyone with a madreds destroys em


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


I've played a few games now against all Tanky dps. Everyone with a madreds destroys em


Really? I find that Madred's does next to nothing unless they (the tanky DPS) builds zero magic resist. If they do build MR, like anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together does, Madred's is a waste of money. Maybe if the 4% was true damage it would be useful, but as it is, it's only good against HP stackers who don't get MR (AP Cho, Vladimir, etc.).


----------



## Aawa

i love ELO hell. 44min game and 2 people on my team didn't even get to lvl 16.........


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Really? I find that Madred's does next to nothing unless they (the tanky DPS) builds zero magic resist. If they do build MR, like anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together does, Madred's is a waste of money. Maybe if the 4% was true damage it would be useful, but as it is, it's only good against HP stackers who don't get MR (AP Cho, Vladimir, etc.).


True I suppose but it worked for out team......


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Anyone want to make a ocn ranked team? I am thinking about it then again I don't know if I was to be a ranked tryhard.


I would join you on this but as you know i've still got to lvl up again, funsies


----------



## TFL Replica

Riot is churning out new champions like mad because new champs along with skins are what make them money. Implementing the replay system, achievements, balancing and new maps have been taking forever because they have a lower reward:effort ratio.

A replay system only makes sense for high level competitive play which would require better balance which would make achievements meaningful and new maps welcome.


----------



## r34p3rex

No matter how hard I try, I just can't win a game when I duo queue with my friend.

I swear I'm not exagerrating here, of the last 40 games we've played together, we've won ONE. We're never the problem either.. we always somehow manage to get paired with idiots. ***riotmatchmaking?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14515777*
> No matter how hard I try, I just can't win a game when I duo queue with my friend.
> 
> I swear I'm not exagerrating here, of the last 40 games we've played together, we've won ONE. We're never the problem either.. we always somehow manage to get paired with idiots. ***riotmatchmaking?


What's ur level? If one or both of u are low level ur prolly gettingatched with inexperienced players


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14515777*
> No matter how hard I try, I just can't win a game when I duo queue with my friend.
> 
> I swear I'm not exagerrating here, of the last 40 games we've played together, we've won ONE. We're never the problem either.. we always somehow manage to get paired with idiots. ***riotmatchmaking?


I had that problem on the EU Server, paired with a few people and still everything going wrong, team just not gelling etc, Gave up jumped on the NA Server Partnerd with a guy here on OCN and bang. things turned around for the better and ive learnt alot more from just 2 games then from anything else


----------



## wongwarren

Hey there. I mainly play Ashe and Amumu. On Malaysia / Singapore / Vietnam / Garena server.


----------



## hollowtek

that video of everyones' sona is pretty damn amazing lol. makes me want to try it out on a custom match!


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14515777*
> No matter how hard I try, I just can't win a game when I duo queue with my friend.
> 
> I swear I'm not exagerrating here, of the last 40 games we've played together, we've won ONE. We're never the problem either.. we always somehow manage to get paired with idiots. ***riotmatchmaking?


Its ok, I get derps in ranked all the time too. Elo hell!


----------



## rogueblade

No one talking about patch notes?

Can't wait to try the panth changes as he's all I play.
Interesting to see how he works with scaling on bonus AD instead of total AD. Still think I'll keep all the runes as APR though.
Can't stand the tards on the LoL forums, can you believe the idiots are crying he's now OP before it's even live when a day ago they're laughing at how weak he is.
No one takes the time to realize his HSS (e) is 3 hits now instead of 5 and the the AD of his e and q scale off of bonus AD.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14518902*
> No one talking about patch notes?
> 
> Can't wait to try the panth changes as he's all I play.
> Interesting to see how he works with scaling on bonus AD instead of total AD. Still think I'll keep all the runes as APR though.
> Can't stand the tards on the LoL forums, can you believe the idiots are crying he's now OP before it's even live when a day ago they're laughing at how weak he is.
> No one takes the time to realize his HSS (e) is 3 hits now instead of 5 and the the AD of his e and q scale off of bonus AD.


Lol the truth is... He really will be an insanely scary champion now. You also failed to mention that the 3 HSS hits are now faster, and the cooldown time is also reduced. Grand Skyfall received a major buff, and now deals 50% damage on enemies in the outer circle, as well as a 1.5 second charge time. Now even newbie pantheons will be landing grand skyfalls with great ease. I can only imagine these buffs will make him a 3-4 hit kill champ now// on annie's level.

On a side note, I'm extremely happy that nasus got some buffing love! I'm also sad at the same time, my poor Mordekaiser's ult can no longer ult clones and get away with it







. This was extremely useful when the enemy mordekaiser has a pet of your 3000hp malphite. Easiest thing to do is ult it, and get your malphite pet back







(I honestly think I was the first to exploit this lol)


----------



## thisispatrick

Truth:
Every time they buff Panth they make him a god.
Every time they nerf Panth he becomes garbage.


----------



## TFL Replica

Even if you live in Europe you must play on the NA servers. It's a vastly better experience.


----------



## JoeyTB

Got to say my reactions to the release notes are the following:

Skarner.. another tanky dps wooo, can we have something different please?
Slight early game buff to Garen I think but nothing much..
Heimer actually being able to place frost turrets after he has ulted is a much needed change, although I don't really play heimer but it makes sense.
Not quite sure about the Jarvan changes, im not sure if it means that he can ult anywhere pretty much?? 
Tiny buff to malphite but still think he's outclassed by so many other champs which is sad








Buff to Morgana but yet still as will Malphite there are just better champs still :/

YES Nasus buff wooo I <3 nasus and the wither change was needed imo, and the change to spirit fire is great.

Well they buff Pantheon he becomes OP they nerf him and he becomes useless, so lets see how he plays now...

'Tears of the Goddess, Manamune and Archangel's Staff now display your unique bonus mana in their tooltips.' - Been waiting for this

'Added a new in-game option for "Borderless Window Mode" that allows people to alt-tab more efficiently' - Yes please, no more shift window!


----------



## JBVsev

The borderless window mode is a welcome addition.

I've been lvl 30 for about 7 months now, but I haven't done a single ranked game... Is it better than regular? As in, less scrubs failing terribly on my teams? I'm amazed some of these people that I get matched up can somehow make it to lvl 30.


----------



## iJes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JBVsev*


The borderless window mode is a welcome addition.

I've been lvl 30 for about 7 months now, but I haven't done a single ranked game... Is it better than regular? As in, less scrubs failing terribly on my teams? I'm amazed some of these people that I get matched up can somehow make it to lvl 30.


Ranked is so, so much worse. Try to lean more to a duo queue ranked if you're interested at all, as solo queue will only lead to disaster. I think we've all had that thought upon hitting 30--"Oh hey, people MUST be better in Ranked than Normal!"

I promise you, they're not. They're equivalent if not much, much worse.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJes;14523514*
> Ranked is so, so much worse. Try to lean more to a duo queue ranked if you're interested at all, as solo queue will only lead to disaster. I think we've all had that thought upon hitting 30--"Oh hey, people MUST be better in Ranked than Normal!"
> 
> I promise you, they're not. They're equivalent if not much, much worse.


Uh, yeah, at the really low elo ranks, sure. But you have to play ranked if you ever want to level up.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14523842*
> Uh, yeah, at the really low elo ranks, sure. But you have to play ranked if you ever want to level up.


Agreed. I play with some friends that are higher Elo 1600-1800 and there are a lot less idiots there than at 1200-1400.


----------



## iJes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14523842*
> Uh, yeah, at the really low elo ranks, sure. But you have to play ranked if you ever want to level up.


This is actually true. But I got tired fast of duo queueing with friends (GOOD Friends with 1700+ games under their belt) and getting paired with 3 additional idiots who I'm surprised know how to use their abilities.

And for all the stress and frustration of dealing with those idiots, gaining 7 ELO for carrying them, and losing 15 when your team really sucks BAD....Yeah, I lost my drive for that real fast. My ELO dropped (1000-1100) and I know I'm a MUCH better player than that. 1400 at LEAST. But I just can't get out of the idiot circle.







I eventually just gave up and moved on to better things. (Other games, other competition, HON, and League in free time with friends. I'll be damned if I ever solo queue again....)

I mean, it's entirely up to you. Just don't be surprised if/when your ELO drops and you find yourself in ELO Hell.

(I apologize for the garbled ramble. Kinda lost my train of thought and just spaced out, but apparently kept typing.)


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14514368*
> The game's balance works like this: If you're tired of losing you pick Annie and go mid. If you're tired of winning you pick Sivir and go pretty much anywhere since it won't matter.


I just won several ranked with her sick pushing skills lol


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJes;14524563*
> This is actually true. But I got tired fast of duo queueing with friends (GOOD Friends with 1700+ games under their belt) and getting paired with 3 additional idiots who I'm surprised know how to use their abilities.
> 
> And for all the stress and frustration of dealing with those idiots, gaining 7 ELO for carrying them, and losing 15 when your team really sucks BAD....Yeah, I lost my drive for that real fast. My ELO dropped (1000-1100) and I know I'm a MUCH better player than that. 1400 at LEAST. But I just can't get out of the idiot circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eventually just gave up and moved on to better things. (Other games, other competition, HON, and League in free time with friends. I'll be damned if I ever solo queue again....)
> 
> I mean, it's entirely up to you. Just don't be surprised if/when your ELO drops and you find yourself in ELO Hell.
> 
> (I apologize for the garbled ramble. Kinda lost my train of thought and just spaced out, but apparently kept typing.)


Yeah, you lose more for losses than you gain from wins, and I feel like it's much easier to lose than it is to win. I'm under 1000 ELO and I was queueing with a guy who was even lower than me, and even he said that I should be much higher than that. I know I'm not an 1800+ ELO player, but I'm at least 1200.


----------



## bigal1542

The more I play Twitch, the more I think he is OP. Anyone else playing him and found a good build/rune setup. Right now I am running 21-0-9 and have 25 armor pen and armor yellows wtih MR blues.

The last few things I have done, always get the people saying they will dodge, yet I always destroy with them:
Twitch
AP Shaco
AD/Sidepush shaco
Jungle Tryn (I tried AP and it only worked well when I was fed. Then it was just funny)


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;14525844*
> The more I play Twitch, the more I think he is OP. Anyone else playing him and found a good build/rune setup. Right now I am running 21-0-9 and have 25 armor pen and armor yellows wtih MR blues.
> 
> The last few things I have done, always get the people saying they will dodge, yet I always destroy with them:
> Twitch
> AP Shaco
> AD/Sidepush shaco
> Jungle Tryn (I tried AP and it only worked well when I was fed. Then it was just funny)


Twitch is definitely not op. Can be shut down easily with just an oracles as he is quite squishy. But he is quite fun to pkwy and can be quite annoying if ur playing against him


----------



## TFL Replica

Twitch is good for trolling low ELO opponents. The kind of people that don't ward/oracle and will not be calling your MIA to their teammates. For added humiliation use crappy spells such as revive.

Many champs can single-handedly wipe your twitch off the face of the map in 2 seconds the very moment that you pop out of stealth. Any half bad opposing team will make the team with twitch seem like 4 players.


----------



## Nhb93

I had a game against Twitch recently where I Just popped off my ice arrow the second he came out of stealth. I forgot which AD carry we had but he just destroyed after that. Was so funny to do 6 times.


----------



## andyroo89

IDK if anyone else played skarner yet, Eh I have been playing him, he is ok. But seems like he needs expensive build to be great. Rylais is definitely a must on him, I guess gunblade too but his AS does not stack that well, I only got 1.2 from berserkers and phantom dancer and I hit 1.5 AS when I used my "W" He seems to be good hybrid, i need to try rageblade on him soon, Heard while back guinsoo's rageblade is a good hybrid item. His W is pretty much a built in ghostblade









If anyone lanes with him use your W,E combo its effective in lane, Jungling I would say Q,W.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14526705*
> IDK if anyone else played skarner yet, Eh I have been playing him, he is ok. But seems like he needs expensive build to be great. Rylais is definitely a must on him, I guess gunblade too but his AS does not stack that well, I only got 1.2 from berserkers and phantom dancer and I hit 1.5 AS when I used my "W" He seems to be good hybrid, i need to try rageblade on him soon, Heard while back guinsoo's rageblade is a good hybrid item. His W is pretty much a built in ghostblade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone lanes with him use your W,E combo its effective in lane, Jungling I would say Q,W.


I might get him to try in the jungle. His q>e combo seems like it would do well if u started at blue buff


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14526870*
> I might get him to try in the jungle. His q>e combo seems like it would do well if u started at blue buff


YA I was also thinking of his q,e combo too. idk if I will keep playing him.


----------



## chia233

Its pretty easy to come up with builds for him though i haven't got the chance to try him out yet.His core items should be rageblade/Archangels , revolver and sheen with the remaining 2 as tanky items.

Maxing Q and E first using AP reds , AP Quints mp5/flat armor yellows and MR per level blues.Take ignite and flash for summoner spells and 9/21/0 masteries.


----------



## hollowtek

Gunna go solo q ranked for the first time... Lol I'm sensing this will be an astounding fail.


----------



## rogueblade

What is this tomfoolery I hear about Panth getting first ban every game in ranked?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14529461*
> What is this tomfoolery I hear about Panth getting first ban every game in ranked?


Every game I played today he was banned. Prolly due to how much he was buffed


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14529461*
> What is this tomfoolery I hear about Panth getting first ban every game in ranked?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14529922*
> Every game I played today he was banned. Prolly due to how much he was buffed


How though, I don't get how.

His Q is now weaker. _Weaker_
his Q crits in enemies under 15% health, you can consider them dead anyway...
His E is now weaker, but more damaging over time, due to the quick cool down.
His ult is 1.5 seconds quicker

His early game is weaker due the the scaling only off of bonus AD
He is more sustainable mid/late game once the the bonus AD adds up


----------



## hollowtek

I got just out of a game vs a decent pantheon. I can't believe he escaped 4 of my ults+ignite with under 50 health left -_- damn that jump saved him every time lol.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


I got just out of a game vs a decent pantheon. I can't believe he escaped 4 of my ults+ignite with under 50 health left -_- damn that jump saved him every time lol.


How did your ranked game go? Im still level 25 so I cant think of playing ranked yet. Maybe next week...


----------



## Psyren

Hybrid MF is stupid funny, a stupid expensive build too -____-


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


How though, I don't get how.

His Q is now weaker. _Weaker_
his Q crits in enemies under 15% health, you can consider them dead anyway...
His E is now weaker, but more damaging over time, due to the quick cool down.
His ult is 1.5 seconds quicker

His early game is weaker due the the scaling only off of bonus AD
He is more sustainable mid/late game once the the bonus AD adds up


His Q isn't weaker. It does the same damage at level 1 as it did before.

Now let's say you buy a Long Sword and an HP pot level 1. Previously, it would do 16 (base) + 51 (base AD) + 15 (Long sword) = 82 damage. Now, it does 65 + (10*1.4) = 79. With 2-3 points in the AD mastery, the damage is the same. The only time the old Q would do more damage is if you didn't buy any AD items.

<15% HP most definitely doesn't equal dead. I can't count how many times I've gotten away with <15% HP, or enemies getting away with that much (actually, that happens more often than not, people rarely get away with more than 20-30%+ HP).

Comparison of his Heartseaker Strike with a Longsword at level 1:
old: 4 + ((51 + 10) * 0.2) = 16 per hit
New: 13 + (10*0.6) = 19 per hit

Seems like an overall buff for Pantheon. His early game hasn't changed, but his late game scales better.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

solo pub can really make a person angry lol. I went 4/0 soloing corki with lux (i usually hate corki), had a terrible team though.

Our cho refused to tank anything, he had 6 stacks, full health and guardian angel. We had 3 of them down, with a beaten up Sona and Shaco to defend their turrets for 20 seconds, and he refused to tank the turrets. Needless to say we got owned.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


His Q isn't weaker. It does the same damage at level 1 as it did before.

Now let's say you buy a Long Sword and an HP pot level 1. Previously, it would do 16 (base) + 51 (base AD) + 15 (Long sword) = 82 damage. Now, it does 65 + (10*1.4) = 79. With 2-3 points in the AD mastery, the damage is the same. The only time the old Q would do more damage is if you didn't buy any AD items.

<15% HP most definitely doesn't equal dead. I can't count how many times I've gotten away with <15% HP, or enemies getting away with that much (actually, that happens more often than not, people rarely get away with more than 20-30%+ HP).

Comparison of his Heartseaker Strike with a Longsword at level 1:
old: 4 + ((51 + 10) * 0.2) = 16 per hit
New: 13 + (10*0.6) = 19 per hit

Seems like an overall buff for Pantheon. His early game hasn't changed, but his late game scales better.


Agreed, but that I don't see how that = OP/ban


----------



## SalisburySteak

Hey everybody! I just got into LOL a few months ago (stopped playing for a few months because of dead GPU) and I started playing again a few days ago.

I learned something new in these past days. I still suck really badly. I rarely get any kills and all I get are deaths and assists. I normally play with Ashe or Miss Fortune, but I seem to be hurting my team. I don't want to do that anymore. Can anybody give me some advice?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Only advice I can think of with Ashe is to keep moving, her range is pretty meh, and she's squishy to begin with, just keep her running around and volleying and you should do decent. Cant speak for MF as I played her only once in a custom months ago (she wasn't really my cup of tea).

How are you building ashe anyways?


----------



## Nhb93

I play a pretty mean Ashe, so I can give some good advice on her, either just ask, or PM me.

I think everyone should know how to play a tank or two. It's not often that people want to tank, so it's a good skill to have as backup. It's not just all DPS and nuke.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*


Only advice I can think of with Ashe is to keep moving, her range is pretty meh, and she's squishy to begin with, just keep her running around and volleying and you should do decent. Cant speak for MF as I played her only once in a custom months ago (she wasn't really my cup of tea).

How are you building ashe anyways?


I normally start off with Doran's blade and then I get some boots after. I usually get something like the Chalice later to help with mana and then I start focusing on attack speed and damage


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


I normally start off with Doran's blade and then I get some boots after. I usually get something like the Chalice later to help with mana and then I start focusing on attack speed and damage


Keep the Doran's Blade, then get Beserker's Greaves, and don't worry about the Chalice. After the first couple levels, you never have mana troubles with Ashe. I would work on a Bloodthirster after that, then a Zeal for Phantom Dancer, with an Infinity Edge near the end. Some people like to rush the IE, but I would rather get the AS and AD and life steal first rather than the crit bonus. IE has such good synergy with Ashe's passive that it's just silly to not get it.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Under where is blood thirster? I keep forgetting where it's at. lol


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;14536086*
> Under where is blood thirster? I keep forgetting where it's at. lol


Look under attack -> lifesteal


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;14536152*
> Look under attack -> lifesteal


Hahaha. Thanks. I feel like a huge noob.


----------



## Psyren

For Miss Fortune...

You can start with a Dorans. Personally i prefer starting with Move Speed 1 boots, 2 HP pots & 1 MP pot. It's too easy for her to lose her Strut bonus, and being mobile with her during the laning phase is important.

Max Q first. It's nowhere near as good as it used to be, but it's still a pretty useful skill for farming and harassing...

On your first recall, you should get a BF Sword, assuming all goes well. If you're having trouble farming in your lane, stacking Dorans early is a good option.

As for builds, well there are a number of different AD builds in the world, so i can't give you an absolute best 1, but getting the start right is important









EDIT: Don't build MP Regen items (Like Chalice) on Miss Fortune & don't build Berzerker Grieves on her either...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14535977*
> Keep the Doran's Blade, then get Beserker's Greaves, and don't worry about the Chalice. After the first couple levels, you never have mana troubles with Ashe. I would work on a Bloodthirster after that, then a Zeal for Phantom Dancer, with an Infinity Edge near the end. Some people like to rush the IE, but I would rather get the AS and AD and life steal first rather than the crit bonus. IE has such good synergy with Ashe's passive that it's just silly to not get it.


I start with boots and 3 pots then go beserkers>ie>pd>pd>Tiamat>Tiamat.AoE hits for 600+ at 2 attacks per sec


----------



## Doogiehouser

To true...


----------



## andyroo89

why did my freaking team feed a ap shaco, I got hurt alot by his jack in the boxes in the jungle which I should've known better.


----------



## TFL Replica

Does playing as Sivir/Eve classify as trolling? How hard does winning with a particular champ have to be before they consider it for a buff?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Does playing as Sivir/Eve classify as trolling? How hard does winning with a particular champ have to be before they consider it for a buff?


The funny thing I found is that even though they are 'not as good as other camps' in their own category they still perform amazingly well in the hands of competent players. I mean Sivir Is just the Queen of side pushing, you don't stop her then well say goodbye to some towers!

I doubt they will get a rework/buff for a while seeing as since no one plays them really nobody is crying out for changes to be made.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


The funny thing I found is that even though they are 'not as good as other camps' in their own category they still perform amazingly well in the hands of competent players. I mean Sivir Is just the Queen of side pushing, you don't stop her then well say goodbye to some towers!

I doubt they will get a rework/buff for a while seeing as since no one plays them really nobody is crying out for changes to be made.


I was hoping Riot kept champion usage statistics like just about every RTS and every other standalone MOBA do. One look at usage statistics would show that nobody is picking her in normal, nobody's picking her in ranked, nobody's even playing practice games with her.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I was hoping Riot kept champion usage statistics like just about every RTS and every other standalone MOBA do. One look at usage statistics would show that nobody is picking her in normal, nobody's picking her in ranked, nobody's even playing practice games with her.


http://www.lolbase.net/champions


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Does playing as Sivir/Eve classify as trolling? How hard does winning with a particular champ have to be before they consider it for a buff?


I wouldn't call playing Sivir trolling really. She's a good champ, situational though. She can and will wreck in team fights if not focused thanks to her ricochets. Often see Guardsman Bob playing her and she's viable still in the right hands.


----------



## iJes

So what's the consensus on the buffed Morgana? I've been waiting for this buff for a very long time, and I'm glad to see they finally gave Morgana some attention.

Is she more viable than she was before? (Granted she was so-so before this buff, and obviously broken OP way before that to warrant the nerfs) I haven't gotten the opportunity to play since the patch, but I'd love to get home and play and wreck face with Morgana.

--EDIT--Apparently I didn't look at the patch notes hard enough, as they're just CDR reduction/mana cost reduction. Morg needs a damn DAMAGE Buff! Granted she's a utility, that's not the point. Cmon Riot, at least increase the AP Ratio by .1 and I'll be happy! ((PS--Trundle buff kthx))


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;14535671*
> Hey everybody! I just got into LOL a few months ago (stopped playing for a few months because of dead GPU) and I started playing again a few days ago.
> 
> I learned something new in these past days. I still suck really badly. I rarely get any kills and all I get are deaths and assists. I normally play with Ashe or Miss Fortune, but I seem to be hurting my team. I don't want to do that anymore. Can anybody give me some advice?


I generally have a hard time getting kills with Ashe, I usually get low kills, low deaths, and tons of assists (one game I was something like 5-3-26). The trick is to last hit champs with Volley and get yourself the kills. If you're doing poorly in lane, get Doran's Blades (usually 2-3) and a Brutalizer, with boots in there somewhere. If you're doing well and don't need the early advantage, save up and rush an Inf Edge + Phantom Dancer if they're squishy, or Black Cleaver + Madred's if they're not.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14548503*
> I generally have a hard time getting kills with Ashe, I usually get low kills, low deaths, and tons of assists (one game I was something like 5-3-26). The trick is to last hit champs with Volley and get yourself the kills. If you're doing poorly in lane, get Doran's Blades (usually 2-3) and a Brutalizer, with boots in there somewhere. If you're doing well and don't need the early advantage, save up and rush an Inf Edge + Phantom Dancer if they're squishy, or Black Cleaver + Madred's if they're not.


Why get brutalizer? Useless IMO. Just initiate good fights with your arrow and you should get fed yourself easily.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;14549367*
> Why get brutalizer? Useless IMO. Just initiate good fights with your arrow and you should get fed yourself easily.


Armor pen. With runes + mastery you have 21, which is enough to do true damage to most people until level 4-5, and getting the Brutalizer lets you do true damage/near true damage to people again until around level 10 I think. It's a great cost-efficient early game damage item if you need the boost.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Armor pen. With runes + mastery you have 21, which is enough to do true damage to most people until level 4-5, and getting the Brutalizer lets you do true damage/near true damage to people again until around level 10 I think. It's a great cost-efficient early game damage item if you need the boost.


On Ashe it isn't worth it. I'll see more benefit from a bf sword which is only 300 more and it builds into IE.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


On Ashe it isn't worth it. I'll see more benefit from a bf sword which is only 300 more and it builds into IE.


I'm going to have to agree with this. I've tried both paths and the BF sword always turns out better. Even if you're getting destroyed and become tempted to try a cheaper/easier item, don't.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


On Ashe it isn't worth it. I'll see more benefit from a bf sword which is only 300 more and it builds into IE.


Depends what you're up against. If you don't quite have enough for a BF sword but the opposing mid just got say, a blasting wand, and you need a bit of extra oomph to keep even in lane, a Brutalizer is a great choice.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Depends what you're up against. If you don't quite have enough for a BF sword but the opposing mid just got say, a blasting wand, and you need a bit of extra oomph to keep even in lane, a Brutalizer is a great choice.


Naw. If ur that far behind in mid you shouldn't be in mid. Bf is the only way to go.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Had a great game, I midded with Lux (My current main) and sivir and soraka on the other team kindly offered their services to double mid. Lets just say I ended up 9/0/7







. You find all sorts of fun things even in lvl 30 solo pub.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*


Had a great game, I midded with Lux (My current main) and sivir and soraka on the other team kindly offered their services to double mid. Lets just say I ended up 9/0/7







. You find all sorts of fun things even in lvl 30 solo pub.


Do you seriously feel good/pleased about yourself for winning that? he very fact that there was a double mid let alone sivir makes me wonder whether you got trolled or this match occurred in ELO hell.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Naw. If ur that far behind in mid you shouldn't be in mid. Bf is the only way to go.


Who said anything about being behind? Last I checked (about 2 seconds ago) I said if you need to _stay even_. I've had plenty of mids that are extremely even, and I get a Brutalizer to match their Brut/Blasting Wand/other mid-level item. Meh, haven't played Ashe since the cost reduction to BF Sword though. Not like it really matters what items you buy as Ashe anyways.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Do you seriously feel good/pleased about yourself for winning that? he very fact that there was a double mid let alone sivir makes me wonder whether you got trolled or this match occurred in ELO hell.










It bothers me not, stats are stats, and wins are wins


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*


It bothers me not, stats are stats, and wins are wins










Nobody cares about stats on LoL.

If you enjoyed it then good for you.


----------



## JoeyTB

Epic game was epic, all AD yes please!


----------



## lokilipe

Yo guys just joined here, i play almost all heroes, i havent gotten only 7 of em i guess. Just bored of noob ranked players,
Online ID: CrazyKazin


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Epic game was epic, all AD yes please!










Can't believe there team only had 2 thornmails......all ad against 5 thornmails= no bueno


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


Can't believe there team only had 2 thornmails......all ad against 5 thornmails= no bueno


Yeah they were pretty fail in that sense, but our ult combination was just win.


----------



## Nhb93

6 turrets in 19 minutes? Pushed to inhibitor in under 13? Fun to say the least. Pro pushing Galio and Gangplank.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*











6 turrets in 19 minutes? Pushed to inhibitor in under 13? Fun to say the least. Pro pushing Galio and Gangplank.


What's up with the names of your team mates


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


What's up with the names of your team mates










Yeah I only just noticed that now, although their team names are pretty funny


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I'm going to have to agree with this. I've tried both paths and the BF sword always turns out better. Even if you're getting destroyed and become tempted to try a cheaper/easier item, don't.


I disagree, with Panth you always get Brutalizer.

edit: sorry misread, you said path not panth :S


----------



## Nevaziah

I play ashe mainly and I would vote for the BF sword aswell. Nowadays I get Bloodthirster first, cause i used to always go phantom dancer first, and i wouldnt be that effective. Ive been getting vampiric scepter first but now Ill get BF sword first after boots, see how that works out.

On a sidenote: Tryndamere is a BEAST if played right. I just turret dived to get two kills and almost a third yesterday at level 7, and I survived lol. So cool...


----------



## rprice06

just started this game, it seems pretty sweet. anyone on?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


just started this game, it seems pretty sweet. anyone on?


Join the 'OCN LoL' chat room in game to see who's playing and whatnot


----------



## thisispatrick

So I had this derp tell me warmogs wasn't allowed in aram...
Stay away from the derp called Nekro Suntrider.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


So I had this derp tell me warmogs wasn't allowed in aram...
Stay away from the derp called Nekro Suntrider.


He is right. Snowball items are not allowed in ARAM.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


He is right. Snowball items are not allowed in ARAM.


Warmogs = snowball? wat is this?


----------



## waylo88

My bad, for some reason I was think Warmogs was a stacking item.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


I play ashe mainly and I would vote for the BF sword aswell. Nowadays I get Bloodthirster first, cause i used to always go phantom dancer first, and i wouldnt be that effective. Ive been getting vampiric scepter first but now Ill get BF sword first after boots, see how that works out.

On a sidenote: Tryndamere is a BEAST if played right. I just turret dived to get two kills and almost a third yesterday at level 7, and I survived lol. So cool...


I used to main Ashe before they nerfraped her ult. And I've tried just about every item path possible and the one thy worked best for me was berserkers>ie getting bf first


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone know how to play the new Kayle well?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;14558611*
> I play ashe mainly and I would vote for the BF sword aswell. Nowadays I get Bloodthirster first, cause i used to always go phantom dancer first, and i wouldnt be that effective. Ive been getting vampiric scepter first but now Ill get BF sword first after boots, see how that works out.
> 
> On a sidenote: Tryndamere is a BEAST if played right. I just turret dived to get two kills and almost a third yesterday at level 7, and I survived lol. So cool...


Yeah I've noticed the past few games against tryn lately has been hell. THe buff to his damage was a bit too high. Early game tryns can now deal ~280-320 damage at level 1... Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Psyren

*sigh*

So yesterday i played my 1st game of TT evar.

I was doing ok with Caitlyn, was something like 7/2/x at about 25-30 mins. Game was pretty even the whole way... This was mostly due to my team having a feeding Jax (He finished like 4/16/x) and a Xin who was looking to fight everybody solo (He constantly went after the enemy Singed who was doing really good and he'd get jumped by Shaco/Kat as well)... And then there's me trying to pick fights i can win and trying to push the lanes -______-

After the 30 min mark i just didn't care much after both our front towers fell...

Enemy team was Singed, Kat and Shaco...


----------



## andyroo89

Got a quadra last night as rumble, Our akali and vayne were dead so garen nocturne and I had 3v5 fight, Unfortunately Nocturne dies shortly into the fight.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XYgcOFH-6o[/ame]


----------



## the.FBI

New to LoL, sorta, pre-ordered the collectors edition before the game was announced as FTP, got pissed never played retail. Figure I need something to tide me over until Dota 2 and Diablo 3. Just wondering how I go about playing the heroes I actually like without paying. I liked Kassadin and Anivia in beta but it looks like I can't play them anymore, I only have access to a couple heroes it looks like. How does that work? The heroes appear to be like $5 each, are you expected to pay $250 to get the full game?

edit: apparently I only get rammus and corki, other than that its the 10 hero rotation thing. At least kassadin is in the rotation this week.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


New to LoL, sorta, pre-ordered the collectors edition before the game was announced as FTP, got pissed never played retail. Figure I need something to tide me over until Dota 2 and Diablo 3. Just wondering how I go about playing the heroes I actually like without paying. I liked Kassadin and Anivia in beta but it looks like I can't play them anymore, I only have access to a couple heroes it looks like. How does that work? The heroes appear to be like $5 each, are you expected to pay $250 to get the full game?

edit: apparently I only get rammus and corki, other than that its the 10 hero rotation thing. At least kassadin is in the rotation this week.


Try every champ in the rotation, buy the ones you like with IP.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


New to LoL, sorta, pre-ordered the collectors edition before the game was announced as FTP, got pissed never played retail. Figure I need something to tide me over until Dota 2 and Diablo 3. Just wondering how I go about playing the heroes I actually like without paying. I liked Kassadin and Anivia in beta but it looks like I can't play them anymore, I only have access to a couple heroes it looks like. How does that work? The heroes appear to be like $5 each, are you expected to pay $250 to get the full game?

edit: apparently I only get rammus and corki, other than that its the 10 hero rotation thing. At least kassadin is in the rotation this week.


You have to play to earn IP (the in-game currency) to purchase champions from the store. You should be able to purchase Kassadin about lvl 9/10, so you've got a bit of grinding to do :/ But you maybe lucky and Anivia may be free next week.

Edit: Try Annie, for 450 ip she's one of the strongest Casters in the game.

Also people that play Alistar, how you play him after the AP ratio nerfs? Is he just a support tank again?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


New to LoL, sorta, pre-ordered the collectors edition before the game was announced as FTP, got pissed never played retail. Figure I need something to tide me over until Dota 2 and Diablo 3. Just wondering how I go about playing the heroes I actually like without paying. I liked Kassadin and Anivia in beta but it looks like I can't play them anymore, I only have access to a couple heroes it looks like. How does that work? The heroes appear to be like $5 each, are you expected to pay $250 to get the full game?

edit: apparently I only get rammus and corki, other than that its the 10 hero rotation thing. At least kassadin is in the rotation this week.


Just grind up the IP to buy the ones you like.


----------



## the.FBI

K, well I've got 954 IP and it looks like I get 90 points a win, so thats like, 50 wins i guess. Which is a lot. Does the rotation reset monday, how long do I get to play kassadin for?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


K, well I've got 954 IP and it looks like I get 90 points a win, so thats like, 50 wins i guess. Which is a lot. Does the rotation reset monday, how long do I get to play kassadin for?


Yep, if you get IP easily, what incentive is there to give Riot money?

I think it's tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## TFL Replica

Win one match a day for the first win bonus. Kassadin is not broken OP like he was in closed beta. If you like the game support the developers, just don't go crazy with the RP.


----------



## JoeyTB

If anyone wants to join me and Nhb in an aram please do.. It's quite cold and lonely in the lobby without you :s


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm on my way.


----------



## JoeyTB

Great, that makes 3!


----------



## TFL Replica

Sorry, thought I knew what ARAM meant. It's not for me.


----------



## Fortunex

All random all mid?


----------



## Psyren

I want to play an ARAM game sometime.

5 minutes in, Recall and Teleport to top.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14578245*
> I want to play an ARAM game sometime.
> 
> 5 minutes in, Recall and Teleport to top.


----------



## JoeyTB

Gah long game was long, but worth it... 300 ip from one game yes please.


----------



## hollowtek

Yess! Won my first ranked game hehe.


----------



## andyroo89

Pick es morde hue hue hue hue


----------



## Aawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


Yess! Won my first ranked game hehe.











when you play your first several ranked games the competition isn't bad. When you get higher elo then you will be playing agianst better players....

Not if you go on a losing streak for some reason and get stuck in ELO hell, be prepared to group with morons. I got drunk a few times while playing and my ELO slipped to 1k..... Now i get better teammates in regular games than Ranked games.


----------



## Chungster

5 million dollar season 2 prize pool.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/....php?t=1100161


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


Yess! Won my first ranked game hehe.


Gratz man! But yeah they will get harder after like 5 or so games


----------



## FatalityxZ

I have a 100% win rate in ranked with morde. Try this build. Boots -> Gunblade -> Guardian Angel. Gunblade gives a ****ton of nice stats, and with G.A people automatically stop attacking you so you can do massive damage.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


when you play your first several ranked games the competition isn't bad. When you get higher elo then you will be playing agianst better players....

Not if you go on a losing streak for some reason and get stuck in ELO hell, be prepared to group with morons. I got drunk a few times while playing and my ELO slipped to 1k..... Now i get better teammates in regular games than Ranked games.


Really? I've always hovered around 1100 because I just don't take it seriously, I started trying and won 6 in a row, was at 1300, then lost 2 because my teammates were complete trash.


----------



## andyroo89

Derp, I have this brazilian build to try out on jax, lets just say its very hue hue hue XD


----------



## JoeyTB

So yeah Im going to be dodging any game that has a rammus on my team... Yes rush a thornmail because armour is going to save you from a fed annie, although nothing does save you from a fed annie.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14607511*
> So yeah Im going to be dodging any game that has a rammus on my team... Yes rush a thornmail because armour is going to save you from a fed annie, although nothing does save you from a fed annie.


Fed annie is fed.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14607790*
> Fed annie is fed.


I love that comic <3


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14607790*
> Fed annie is fed.


Haha I love it.


----------



## WuLF

Just played THE longest game I've ever played... I'm playing Poppy btw.
Check it out:


----------



## hollowtek

seasons 2 5million dollar prize pool?!


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Fed annie is fed.











So how do we stop her?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WuLF*


Just played THE longest game I've ever played... I'm playing Poppy btw.
Check it out:



Longest game I've ever played went 97 minutes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


So how do we stop her?


Stop her from getting fed or stop her from ganking your baron attempt?

The solution to the former is to play with premades.

The solution to the latter is better map awareness, timing, wards, clairvoyance.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


The solution to the latter is better map awareness, timing, wards, clairvoyance.


In Solo Q?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


In Solo Q?











At higher Elo people actually do this


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14612134*
> Stop her from getting fed or stop her from ganking your baron attempt?
> 
> The solution to the former is to play with premades.
> 
> The solution to the latter is better map awareness, timing, wards, clairvoyance.


This. It just takes 1 ward (if you are bot) or 2 wards (if you are top) to prevent people from surprise stealing your Baron







Unless.. you get it sniped by a Lux or Ez ult


----------



## JoeyTB

If you want to watch Dota 2 being cast looky here http://www.twitch.tv/orichlol


----------



## r34p3rex

Time to refamiliarize myself with HoN in preparation for DotA 2 xD


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Time to refamiliarize myself with HoN in preparation for DotA 2 xD


4v5 is easier to win, comebacks are less likely, do not expect the barracks to respawn and always buy before you die. If you're going to solo queue avoid support heroes like the plague, learn a hard carry and farm yourself to victory.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


4v5 is easier to win, comebacks are less likely, do not expect the barracks to respawn and always buy before you die. If you're going to solo queue avoid support heroes like the plague, learn a hard carry and farm yourself to victory.


Heh I know.. I was 1700 PSR before I quit







Then I played 6 months of LoL and now I'm trying to readjust


----------



## thisispatrick

I hope none of you ever play with the people from the other team. They're all douches for some reason.

Pre game lobby I was with them and picked Janna. They told me I sucked and someone on the other team dodged. Now I'm on the opposite team. Raped them hard and all they had were suck my ____ comebacks. Sigh these kids...

Just adding more to the baddies list.


----------



## WuLF

Can I Join? I filled out the form in the OP. I also submitted a pic one page back of my 75 min game! lol.

LoL name: xWulfie

I play mainly Poppy right now. Hardcore DPS w/ TriForce, Phantom Dancer, etc.

Not lvl 30 yet. but slowly workin on it..


----------



## Psyren

If Dota 2 has support for hosting servers, i'm sad to say that i'll most likely stop playing LoL :/

Be nice to actually play a game under 100 ping for a change...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14623469*
> Heh I know.. I was 1700 PSR before I quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I played 6 months of LoL and now I'm trying to readjust


6 months is actually quite short. I hadn't played for like 2 years. Actually updated and fired up WC3 yesterday to get a taste of un-bastardized DotA and to see what else there is on offer. The number of hosting bots has risen sharply. Still not as smooth as LoL/HoN and the stretched widescreen hurt my eyes.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14625662*
> 6 months is actually quite short. I hadn't played for like 2 years. Actually updated and fired up WC3 yesterday to get a taste of un-bastardized DotA and to see what else there is on offer. The number of hosting bots has risen sharply. Still not as smooth as LoL/HoN and the stretched widescreen hurt my eyes.


If I need to get my DOTA itch scratched it's HON all the way. It's such a fantastic version of DOTA. But that's also why I like LoL... because it's similar but not identical.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;14625956*
> If I need to get my DOTA itch scratched it's HON all the way. It's such a fantastic version of DOTA. But that's also why I like LoL... because it's similar but not identical.


HoN was the first online game I received a real detailed death threat in. Epic community.

In LoL I sometimes stay to chat with the opposing team in a polite manner regardless of the match's outcome and we sometimes even end up as friends. Everyone in HoN wants everyone else to die a painful death IRL. They take gaming way too seriously.


----------



## JoeyTB

If you want to watch a game of dominion clicky here -> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jkSaUaqeFU&feature=feedu[/ame]

Edit: Total Biscuit approves, therefore it shall be good


----------



## bigal1542

TSM is laying it down in Germany...

Always been a TSM fan here


----------



## Plex

CLG > TSM.

Jiji for life.


----------



## Keyan

I watched 2 tsm matches yesterday, and they were using brand a lot. So I tried to mimic his build with my brand. and you know what? Damnit it works. Ive never had a win streak this long before, lol

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14639709*
> I watched 2 tsm matches yesterday, and they were using brand a lot. So I tried to mimic his build with my brand. and you know what? Damnit it works. Ive never had a win streak this long before, lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


Do share your build with us.


----------



## Matt*S.

Hello All, I'm by no means great, but I do like to play with people who understand the game, and don't just Troll/AFK/Complain.

I usually play Ashe, Mordekaiser & Tryndamere.

Looking forward to playing with ya's this weekend some.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Do share your build with us.


Boots hpot mpot -> doran ring -> magic pen boots (whatever its called) -> another ring -> RoA if youre dying, else skip right to deathcap -> banchees veil -> situational item depending on who you are againt. Void staff / thronmail / another deathcap etc. i havent been in a match long enough to have to sell the rings to buy other stuff.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## andyroo89

Ever since Dreamhack everyone is using the 3x doran items, imo I find it useful especially on jax where he gains HP from the AP +100hp itself, 3x dorans rings is like mini RoA


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14640232*
> Boots hpot mpot -> doran ring -> magic pen boots (whatever its called) -> another ring -> RoA if youre dying, else skip right to deathcap -> banchees veil -> situational item depending on who you are againt. Void staff / thronmail / another deathcap etc. i havent been in a match long enough to have to sell the rings to buy other stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


Lol another deathcap? No!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Fanatic got wasted by CLG. The guys were fanboys of Shushei or whatever his name was but he still lost.


----------



## bigal1542

It seems as though the NA teams really brought their A game this time. They don't look as unrefined as they did at Dreamhack


----------



## Keyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Lol another deathcap? No!


Nothing wrong with a little 700+ap trolling from time to time ;D

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keyan*


Nothing wrong with a little 700+ap trolling from time to time ;D

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


No, getting a second deathcap would be a terrible idea. You can get the AP elsewhere. The passive is unique.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Lol another deathcap? No!


Agreed. Brand would benefit significantly more from another Archangel's staff









Let's say you have 3000 mana with your first archangel's bonus mana maxed out. If you get another archangel's you'd get another 40+(3400*.03)+(400*.03)= 154 AP. More AP bonus than Deathcap, and you also get that +400 mana and +25 MP5 for just 2855g instead of 3600g for another deathcap.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Agreed. Brand would benefit significantly more from another Archangel's staff









Let's say you have 3000 mana with your first archangel's bonus mana maxed out. If you get another archangel's you'd get another 40+(3400*.03)+(400*.03)= 154 AP. More AP bonus than Deathcap, and you also get that +400 mana and +25 MP5 for just 2855g instead of 3600g for another deathcap.


Personally if you had RoA + Deathcap + sorc boots, I would either go Rylais (slows everywhere + you can survive longer if they focus you which is really needed) or void (sell boots for something more useful like merc treads)


----------



## jbrown

Mejais + Deathcap FTW


----------



## talios

'ello all. Figured I'd join the group since I actually started playing again.


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone up for trying to do some ocn 5v5's or even 3v3's tonight?


----------



## TFL Replica

5v5 of what kind? Custom, Ranked or Normal?


----------



## JoeyTB

Which ever, although I can't play ranked only lvl 12 on this account :'(


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14647259*
> Which ever, although I can't play ranked only lvl 12 on this account :'(


Let me guess, you switched from EU to US servers?


----------



## JoeyTB

Pretty much had to


----------



## TFL Replica

I don't blame you. We used to host WC3 DotA on US east coast because of the higher skill level compared to EU.


----------



## JoeyTB

Well I moved to US because I moved continents really







but so we've got 3 to play right now if you want to join.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14647442*
> Well I moved to US because I moved continents really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but so we've got 3 to play right now if you want to join.


What continent are you on now?


----------



## JoeyTB

NA, I am originally from the Uk. I really couldn't be bothered playing with high pings on the EU servers anymore


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14647494*
> NA, I am originally from the Uk. I really couldn't be bothered playing with high pings on the EU servers anymore


Your display picture is very misleading.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Hello hello








I made a LoL account a year or two ago (a long time, I don't remember), but played all of 2 games with friends then let it lie. However, I've recently gotten interested in it again and have started playing it much more.
I managed to snag Tristana as a champion (from liking it on FB I think), and have pretty much stuck to playing as her. Pretty fun, though I'm mainly saving points to snag Skarner, who looks like a much better fit to my playstyle (though I'm decent with tristana, I'd like to think







just never entirely sure what items to get...)


----------



## JoeyTB

If anyone wants to join got 2 people so far


----------



## rogueblade

Nothing wrong with EU servers. (West)


----------



## For_the_moves

I was about to try LoL for the first time, tried to install it but they want to install Pando Media Booster. What's this trash and why do I need it?


----------



## rogueblade

chill bra....


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves;14654754*
> I was about to try LoL for the first time, tried to install it but they want to install Pando Media Booster. What's this trash and why do I need it?


I think it's something to do with the java they use in their menus.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14651234*
> Nothing wrong with EU servers. (West)


Right now apart from the ridiculous down time the EU servers had, I did prefer it.. A lot less prats there :/


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves;14654754*
> I was about to try LoL for the first time, tried to install it but they want to install Pando Media Booster. What's this trash and why do I need it?


It's a small P2P client to accelerate your download (kinda like bittorrent). The 2mb file you download from the website is actually the downloader for the rest of the game.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14656474*
> It's a small P2P client to accelerate your download (kinda like bittorrent). The 2mb file you download from the website is actually the downloader for the rest of the game.


Thanks for the info, but COMODO went crazy when I tried to run it.


----------



## suicideidiot321

hey, ive decided to get in this game. Joined the channel already and stuff

i mainly play blitzcrank but ive started to play warwick as well...tbh i havent tried many champions out yet


----------



## andyroo89

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*   hey, ive decided to get in this game. Joined the channel already and stuff

i mainly play blitzcrank but ive started to play warwick as well...tbh i havent tried many champions out yet  
 Welcome









What the, I see this thread on the third page? Jeez c'mon LoL players I am use to seeing this at the top or atleast on the first page. This isn't /v/ LoL general thread

On side note new small clip of me playing Shaco.

  
 You Tube


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone wanna do a 5v5 premade? You know you want to!


----------



## imadude10

I'm there too!


----------



## mastertrixter

Omw!!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Welcome









What the, I see this thread on the third page? Jeez c'mon LoL players I am use to seeing this at the top or atleast on the first page. This isn't /v/ LoL general thread

On side note new small clip of me playing Shaco.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgrJk...el_video_title


Trololol... funniest video I've seen in a while


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14680581*
> Trololol... funniest video I've seen in a while


Thanks, I have more but recently forgot them atm... XD Been playing some WoW (Molten WoW)


----------



## veronex

hey guys, i´ve been playing league of legends from over a year now. I play almost every champ. From tank to carry.


----------



## Kithro

O.O I had forgotten how fun this game was.


----------



## rogueblade

Found this on reddit and was dieing of laughter, dunno but to me this was just amazing:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ8vhfrZYHg[/ame]


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14680453*
> 
> On side note new small clip of me playing Shaco.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgrJklanN7o&feature=channel_video_title


I've gotten first blood the past five games in a row this way now, it's hilarious. What do you use to record the game, fraps? This last match, I got Jarvan, who was randomly walking through the jungle before minion spawn for first blood..then a few minutes later I caught their jungle Cho in the same spot.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality;14689464*
> I've gotten first blood the past five games in a row this way now, it's hilarious. What do you use to record the game, fraps? This last match, I got Jarvan, who was randomly walking through the jungle before minion spawn for first blood..then a few minutes later I caught their jungle Cho in the same spot.


I believe he used LoL recorder which is a third party program that just runs in the background and records all your games of lol when you play them and then you have the ability to play it back again, (like recording demos in source games is the closest thing I can get to it really.)

Then while viewing the recording he most likely used fraps


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vocality*


I've gotten first blood the past five games in a row this way now, it's hilarious. What do you use to record the game, fraps? This last match, I got Jarvan, who was randomly walking through the jungle before minion spawn for first blood..then a few minutes later I caught their jungle Cho in the same spot.


Yes I do, But I use a program called LoLrecorder or LoLreplay first to record, idk which name they actually use now XD


----------



## JoeyTB

So got given skarner in an Aram, and honestly apart from his ult which is really not that amazing he seems kind of useless :/ Maybe i'm just bad at him but I swear he just dosn't do any damage to be useful at all :|

And just watched the Talon Spotlight

  
 You Tube  



 
 He just looks 'meh' in my opinion although if his passive also activates on other peoples slows like anivia/nunu/ashe that would be quite funny..


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


He just looks 'meh' in my opinion although if his passive also activates on other peoples slows like anivia/nunu/ashe that would be quite funny..


I think the idea is that he is meant to be fitted into CC comps.

Anyway, i'm getting a little worried with some of the balancing decisions Riot are making :/

Why is it that whenever they need to nerf a problematic area, they do the most rediculous stuff. Case and point: The changes to nerf the sustain meta. Like for really?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So got given skarner in an Aram, and honestly apart from his ult which is really not that amazing he seems kind of useless :/ Maybe i'm just bad at him but I swear he just dosn't do any damage to be useful at all :|

And just watched the Talon Spotlight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKdX7aB3TRk
He just looks 'meh' in my opinion although if his passive also activates on other peoples slows like anivia/nunu/ashe that would be quite funny..


Ohh he looks fun. Any idea when the patch is?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14692269*
> I think the idea is that he is meant to be fitted into CC comps.
> 
> Anyway, i'm getting a little worried with some of the balancing decisions Riot are making :/
> 
> Why is it that whenever they need to nerf a problematic area, they do the most rediculous stuff. Case and point: The changes to nerf the sustain meta. Like for really?


Thing is heavy cc teams are already really powerful :/ Don't see why he is needed to be put in to boost an already broken cc heavy team even higher...

I honestly don't know why the sustain is being nerfed so much, although they are more of a sideways move then a nerf really. I think the sustain was changed so that after a team fight the team with the sustain wouldn't be able to just heal up an keep pushing, although that is what I thought the heals were for really :/ oh well :s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14692296*
> Ohh he looks fun. Any idea when the patch is?


I don't know when but I'm having a random stab at thursday, if its thursday you owe me 1RP


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14692641*
> I don't know when but I'm having a random stab at thursday, if its thursday you owe me 1RP


You're on! I'm gonna say tomorrow!


----------



## mastertrixter

Tonight like usual prolly


----------



## mastertrixter

wow, this game is so **** anymore, crashing problems all day then in the last game before server maintenance i crash and go to reconnect and it gives me servers unavailable. such bs


----------



## rogueblade

^ lol


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14694585*
> ^ lol


Oh then just for fun I make an eu west account and hop on there and get trolled to losses in not 1, not 2, but 3 ******* bot games!!!!!!!


----------



## Lhino

Servers for eu down? Cannot log on.


----------



## TFL Replica

This usually happens before a patch and this patch is going to be massive. You shouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## r34p3rex

Looks like someone owes me 1 RP


----------



## rogueblade

Does anyone use Lux in ranked?


----------



## r34p3rex

Patch is live now! It's a ~570MB update so START PATCHING NOW!


----------



## Lhino

What does the new patch offer?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14697769*
> What does the new patch offer?


Talon. Most of the patch is just assets for the upcoming Dominion patch


----------



## rogueblade

Jesus man look it up: http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/news/talon-patch-notes


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Well Sona is getting nerfed a little bit. Found she is extremely useful in premades. Q is a great way to finish off fleeing enemies, obviously healing, and E to get the team out of a fight quickly. Can't tell you guys the amount of times I was able to go around fleeing enemies and ult them so the rest of the team could catch up. Absolute beast in keeping the entire team on the offensive with her heals.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14696555*
> Looks like someone owes me 1 RP


Damn... I hear by pledge to give r34p3rex 1RP. Now how the hell do I get you 1RP?


----------



## andyroo89

Naa 5 bucks says r34p3rx was watching hotshotgg stream when hotshot was able to update, Btw I hate that guy, Only reason why I know is from friends on skype that like him.

BTW the video I linked up when I jitb spammed in the bushes I did this xin zhao and I took his blue and I went back and took his red cause he smited during the fight on red buff instead of waiting to last hit the red buff with smite, I got fed on my team and their veigar got fed and end up losing the game. =/


----------



## mannyfc

so i was just wondering if anybody (well a group) is looking for two people me and my buddy play a lot but soon will be ranked and i think you must be premade 9not sure about this) or only solo.. would like to find some people to play with


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14698371*
> Naa 5 bucks says r34p3rx was watching hotshotgg stream when hotshot was able to update, Btw I hate that guy, Only reason why I know is from friends on skype that like him.
> 
> BTW the video I linked up when I jitb spammed in the bushes I did this xin zhao and I took his blue and I went back and took his red cause he smited during the fight on red buff instead of waiting to last hit the red buff with smite, I got fed on my team and their veigar got fed and end up losing the game. =/


Well then it seems that someone owes me $5 too xD

Damn this thread is awesome.. I've made $5 and 1 RP


----------



## boateye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;14698421*
> so i was just wondering if anybody (well a group) is looking for two people me and my buddy play a lot but soon will be ranked and i think you must be premade 9not sure about this) or only solo.. would like to find some people to play with


I play pretty regularly. I usually try to get at least 2 games in a day. Here's some info on my playstyle:

I can play any class, but I prefer to jungle or support (either as a babysitter like janna or sona or as an offensive support like kayle or lux)

If we play ranked, i usually take the game seriously, but if it's a normal, i chill out a bit more unless the normal is meant as a warm up for ranked

I'm lvl 30 (obviously) with rune sets for all 5 main roles (tank, off tank/jungle, AP caster, AD carry, support) and around 480 wins (if customs counted, then I would be at 500 wins).

My in game name is boateye. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Cacophony

so i'm a lvl 20 now. feels good


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14698531*
> Well then it seems that someone owes me $5 too xD
> 
> Damn this thread is awesome.. I've made $5 and 1 RP


Of course this thread is awesome it's got the richest person on OCN in it with a massive $5 and 1RP!


----------



## hollowtek

Apparently my position in queue is OVER 9000... Not sure if intentional @[email protected]


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14699937*
> Apparently my position in queue is OVER 9000... Not sure if intentional @[email protected]


You never realised it did that?!?!


----------



## hollowtek

Lol no, I actually never had to deal with it. I'm usually asleep in the afternoon-evenings here Cali time haha.


----------



## JoeyTB

Haha well It's done that since they updated the loading client thing afaik. Used to see it a lot on the EU servers before the split


----------



## blackbuilder

Hey! Everyone! I joined LoL a while back but never got around to playing it. I started I think 2 days ago now I'm level 10, played until they went under maintenance so pissed lol. Anyways my favorite summoner so far has got to between Ryze and Caitlyn I also like Zilean, Blitzcrank, Soraka and Kayle.

Also whats the deal someone says they switch around summoners from time to time, do I still have my summoners I paid for?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*


Hey! Everyone! I joined LoL a while back but never got around to playing it. I started I think 2 days ago now I'm level 10, played until they went under maintenance so pissed lol. Anyways my favorite summoner so far has got to between Ryze and Caitlyn I also like Zilean, Blitzcrank, Soraka and Kayle.

Also whats the deal someone says they switch around summoners from time to time, do I still have my summoners I paid for?


It's always good to have another player here







But yeah every week they change the free champs that everyone can play but the ones you have purchased you can keep playing forever


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Thing is heavy cc teams are already really powerful :/ Don't see why he is needed to be put in to boost an already broken cc heavy team even higher...

I honestly don't know why the sustain is being nerfed so much, although they are more of a sideways move then a nerf really. I think the sustain was changed so that after a team fight the team with the sustain wouldn't be able to just heal up an keep pushing, although that is what I thought the heals were for really :/ oh well :s


Meh, it's all Riot's idea. Don't ask me why his Passive is like that.

I'm kinda disappoint with the lack of buffs in this patch. Is MF ever getting fixed







, and are the OP champs ever getting nerfed? The changes to Soraka are awkward as hell, but im tempted to waste some IP just to buy her and try out Battlemage Soraka







. Also, those Taric changes. Like wut? Same with Nidalee. Yipee! Moar FREAKING Spears, and watch as now tankier Cougar turretdives your ass -____-

Anyways, the hit to sustain was not for lategame pushes, but an attempt to hit the current [boring as hell] AD+Support formation. Its a pretty boring setup. Just farm farm Carry farm as harassing is pointless due to constant heals from Support -___-. So Riot decided to change supports to be more active in lane rather than sit back, accrue ZERO CS, and babysit the AD Carry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Patch is live now! It's a ~570MB update so START PATCHING NOW!


Sheesh o.o

I'll start it up along with my Steam DL's when i get home later.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Naa 5 bucks says r34p3rx was watching hotshotgg stream when hotshot was able to update, Btw I hate that guy, Only reason why I know is from friends on skype that like him.


Y U HAET HOTSHOT :/


----------



## Fortunex

Patches like this one are why nobody takes LoL seriously.

"Hey guys, let's take our support champions, and turn them into half-ass support/DPS hybrids, because who wants the supports to support their team?"


----------



## r34p3rex

Not liking this patch at all.

*The scoreboard bugged out for me 2 games in a row. I couldn't get it to come back up.
*Lower/less stable FPS overall


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Not liking this patch at all.

*The scoreboard bugged out for me 2 games in a row. I couldn't get it to come back up.
**Lower/less stable FPS overall*


Wasn't this patch supposed to IMPROVE performance


----------



## rogueblade

I approve of the support changes.
Now its about healing at the right time in the right moment, requiring a smart decision rather than just spam healing and making the lane phase too sustained and boring.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Wasn't this patch supposed to IMPROVE performance










No idea, but I'm getting alot of random FPS drops and spikes when previously I was stable at around 60fps


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


No idea, but I'm getting alot of random FPS drops and spikes when previously I was stable at around 60fps



Quote:



General
•UI Improvements: 
◦New scoreboard with new art. 
◦Removed upper left redundant champion info. 
◦Floating text is now prioritized to show important events such as being stunned or silenced much more quickly. 
◦Kills are now displayed as "Kill Callouts" along the right hand side of the screen and show assists. 
•Added a new ping functionality: You can now ping to signal your teammates to fall back. 
•You are now able to mute players from the scoreboard. 
•Improved prioritization for selection of units around towers. 
•*Made improvements to loadtimes and frame rates for Summoner's Rift, Twisted Treeline, and Tutorials. *
•Toggle spells no longer cancel channeling when turned off. 
•Made improvements to camera panning to make it smoother. 
•Made improvements to how Fog of War interacts with the environment to enhance the visual display , this does not affect the gameplay aspect of Fog of War. 
•Fixed a bug where Champions could be pulled across the map while teleporting. 
•Fixed several issues where character animations would sometimes freeze. 
•Fixed several bugs associated with reconnecting to a game. 
•Fixed several bugs associated with load time crashes. 
•Fixed a rare bug that caused in-game crashes.


Check bold.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Check bold.


Well.. clearly not working for me


----------



## mannyfc

i wonder if hey will ever fix the health/heat bar on rumble glitching....


----------



## thisispatrick

Talon is quite fun. Hue hue hue.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Talon is quite fun. Hue hue hue.


What's your rune setup?


----------



## hollowtek

600 win milestone!!!


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


What's your rune setup?


Haven't played a legit game with him yet. Just messing around on ai games.


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone want to get an ocn 3v3 going, so far got me and wizardfingers so that means four more


----------



## Psyren

I should get some of guys on Steam because i never know when you guys play, and when i actually want to play I pop in on Mumble and there's like nobody -____-


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14704128*
> I should get some of guys on Steam because i never know when you guys play, and when i actually want to play I pop in on Mumble and there's like nobody -____-


Chatroom!


----------



## Psyren

I'm not gonna repeatedly log in to LoL to check the [often dead] chat









Having a steam group makes life 1000x easier. Much easier to arrange games and to send a shoutout to somebody when you're actually in the mood to play...


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14702626*
> What's your rune setup?


Depends what your goal is, but he has zero mana issues even with zero mana regen runes. I'm sure this will be his first nerf in the future. Regardless I'll list off what would be applicable.

Armor pen Reds
Flat Armor Yellows
MR/level Blues
Flat HP/5 Quints
____
Quite ideal for lane sustain solo. If you'd like to play more aggressive the typical runes are as followed:

Armor pen Reds
Flat AD Yellows
MR/level (or attack speed) Blues
Flat AD Quints

Issue with the AD would be as melee you're easily harassed, but typically they do help last hitting as well as they're really strong overall early. Usually just pick your runes based on the other team and who you'll be up against. If it's not ranked then it's a gamble either way and with whatever will grant you success.


----------



## r34p3rex

Second game as Talon (first was Co-op)


















Love this guy. Very easy to play


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14704928*
> Second game as Talon (first was Co-op)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this guy. Very easy to play


Damn pop all I have heard all night is how op this guy is......makes me not even wanna get him.....afraid of the big nerf hammer that seems very incoming


----------



## JoeyTB

Dayum nice score pop









Anyway on the topic of a steam group for LoL'ers I made this feel free to join I guess







http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNLoL


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm patching and it seems stuck at 99%.


----------



## mastertrixter

Just went 14/0/9 with noc.....at 20 our team had 42 kills and they had 7 lol......normal game btw!


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14704351*
> I'm not gonna repeatedly log in to LoL to check the [often dead] chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a steam group makes life 1000x easier. Much easier to arrange games and to send a shoutout to somebody when you're actually in the mood to play...


Set it to log into the chat on start up, thats what I do. There were like 25 people in it last night.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## rogueblade

Guys, if you're on a EURO server come to this thread:
http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18105400


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14705315*
> Damn pop all I have heard all night is how op this guy is......makes me not even wanna get him.....afraid of the big nerf hammer that seems very incoming


Yea i smell a nerf coming.. he does alot of damage early game..


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14707137*
> Guys, if you're on a EURO server come to this thread:
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18105400


Not sure... if... huh?
Or better yet... you know what forget it... brain fart moment ¬_¬


----------



## andyroo89

Same statement as I made about Annie, I always end up with the crappy talons while the enemy has the hand of god talons. :|


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Same statement as I made about Annie, I always end up with the crappy talons while the enemy has the hand of god talons. :|


Welcome to LoL matchmaking :/


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14713629*
> Welcome to LoL matchmaking :/


XD Since lvl 1


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14713536*
> Same statement as I made about Annie, I always end up with the crappy talons while the enemy has the hand of god talons. :|


Guess you need to play with me then xD


----------



## jbrown

Anyone want to play? Looking for some decent teammates. Lev 23, add me jbrown7815


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14714140*
> Guess you need to play with me and mastertrixter then xD


Let me fix this for you.....lol


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Hey everyone, I'm at Lv. 20 right now. I normally played the ranged girls: Sivir, Tristana, Ashe, Caitlyn, and Sona. Saving up for Vayne, but I ended up getting Heimerdinger just because he looks like he'll be really good in Dominion play.


----------



## Lhino

I am loving Katarina at the moment.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Guess you need to play with me then xD


You removed me from your friends list :|


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Does anyone use Lux in ranked?


When I pick her I don't lock in right away. If my entire team goes "GG Lux we lose" I change picks. Psychology plays a big part of the game and some won't change their minds even if I start doing well.

She's not exactly OP but very viable in my ELO range. In addition, I absolutely love her. So yeah I play her once in awhile. 75% win rate with 8 games in ranked...


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14722004*
> You removed me from your friends list :|


Wait I did? I don't remember ever deleting anyone


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14724344*
> Wait I did? I don't remember ever deleting anyone


hacks and lies

BTW first time playinger heimerdinger in over 10 months.

Also bought his skin on sale too, DAT 10 pounds of grease.


----------



## blackbuilder

I'm loving me some Tristana atm








1000 beaches


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I tried out Heimer on vs. AI, and he rocked (win, 7/1/9). So, with one AI game as Heimer under my belt, I set forth to 5v5 solo matchmaking. I harassed well, but wasn't as personally successful (win 1/3/5).

after 2 in a row with the same, I got bored and switched it up. Back to vs. AI with Sivir (win, 6/0/6), and finally back to 5v5 solo with Safari!Caitlyn (win, 2/2/2)

anyone up for a game? I'm kinda feelin' like Sona right now.


----------



## un1b4ll

FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I hate losing. So. Freaking. MUCH.


----------



## andyroo89

Usually doesn't happen when you play with OCN players. ^^

Dat matchmaking is actually giving competent people.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14727180*
> Usually doesn't happen when you play with OCN players. ^^


Well we won, but it might have been the most frustrating game ever. I went something awful like 6/11/18 with TALON. I have no problem winning by a large margin on jax and rumble, but I can't seem to get any assassin characters down, I just get absolutely owned and a;lsdkjfasl;'dfj'aisfh'alskd'lksadjf RAGEEGEGEG


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14727207*
> Well we won, but it might have been the most frustrating game ever. I went something awful like 6/11/18 with TALON. I have no problem winning by a large margin on jax and rumble, but I can't seem to get any assassin characters down, I just get absolutely owned and a;lsdkjfasl;'dfj'aisfh'alskd'lksadjf RAGEEGEGEG


What's your rune and item build on Talon? With assassin type champions, you need to make sure you have support (unless you are fed)


----------



## IceColdBrewski

IceColdBrewski in the house. runnin the PRO VAYNE build. main her and dominate. been playing since it came out.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

anyone have any recommendations for tank characters? looking to add variety and versatility to my game.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14727551*
> anyone have any recommendations for tank characters? looking to add variety and versatility to my game.


Really depends. The current meta is off-tanks are best, pure tanks in the current meta aren't really good at all anymore and don't provide nearly as much as off-tanks do. What people have been doing is just going pure dps and then having a tanky DPS (Irelia, Udyr, etc) or an off-tank.

Some good off-tanks are: Singed, Alistar (was top tier, but since the nerf he's not as good of a pick), Galio, Cho'Gath, Jarvan, etc.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14727207*
> Well we won, but it might have been the most frustrating game ever. I went something awful like 6/11/18 with TALON. I have no problem winning by a large margin on jax and rumble, but I can't seem to get any assassin characters down, I just get absolutely owned and a;lsdkjfasl;'dfj'aisfh'alskd'lksadjf RAGEEGEGEG


That's because tanky DPS like Jax and Rumble are very easy/forgiving and incredibly powerful, while assassin type characters are high-risk low-reward against tanky teams and only really high-risk high-reward against teams with 3+ squishies.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14727606*
> That's because tanky DPS like Jax and Rumble are very easy/forgiving and incredibly powerful, while assassin type characters are high-risk low-reward against tanky teams and only really high-risk high-reward against teams with 3+ squishies.


I build rumble as hybrid and love it too









Rylais + Frozen mallet = OMG WHY CANT I GET AWAY, HNNNNNNG


----------



## GekzOverlord

Surprised I haven't seen this here - http://www.razerzone.com/pax/league-of-legends - Free Razer Runes.

found via this Freebie thread - http://www.overclock.net/freebies/1101706-league-legend-runes.html


----------



## blackbuilder

getting a 502 there


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Surprised I haven't seen this here - http://www.razerzone.com/pax/league-of-legends - Free Razer Runes.

found via this Freebie thread - http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...end-runes.html


What runes the site wont load for me, Hmm I wonder if thats why I saw so many LoL codes in /v/ LoL general thread last night (skimming through)


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


anyone have any recommendations for tank characters? looking to add variety and versatility to my game.


Amumu, Singed, and Rammus are my top three currently.


----------



## mastertrixter

Malphite is a very good tank. Also alistar and singed


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


Surprised I haven't seen this here - http://www.razerzone.com/pax/league-of-legends - Free Razer Runes.


Site has been broken since yesterday, way too many people doing it apparently.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14732977*
> Site has been broken since yesterday, way too many people doing it apparently.


Really .. guess I was lucky and constantly hitting F5 to get them. there's nothing special about them. just have "Razer" in there and saves you some IP/RP


----------



## godofdeath

anyone do the razer thing?

anyone got a spare NA code or code to use on NA they can pm me with?


----------



## Amhro

its so cool to get noobs in your team against intermediate bots


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;14740106*
> its so cool to get noobs in your team against intermediate bots


yea thats what happens
i went like 50 something and 6 with nocturne

all i wanted was my first win of day bonus too


----------



## Psyren

Having to carry your entire team alone against fed intermediate bots is not fun. Especially when your team can't take orders when you're on the verge of losing.

That said, i've had my fair share of close losses in co-op but then i end up having to carry the whole bloody team. So still 0 losses to my name :/


----------



## andyroo89

I used my NA code and decided to give my code to me EU friend and appearantly it worked, So if you know a EU friend and you already used it on NA give it a shot and vice versa.


----------



## godofdeath

usually if that happens i end up going dual phantoms, you lose a tiny bit of movement speed but its worth it


----------



## rtop2

Hey, just started playing recently, really liking Sivir right now







Great Support.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2;14740256*
> Hey, just started playing recently, really liking Sivir right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Support.


but you'll get slaughtered by caitlyns since she has better range, which is sooooooooooooo annoying


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


but you'll get slaughtered by caitlyns since she has better range, which is sooooooooooooo annoying


Use Sivirs build in banshees then?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14743558*
> Use Sivirs build in banshees then?


i meant if u get auto attacked to death


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14743832*
> i meant if u get auto attacked to death


Atmogs/Thornmail. PROBLEM CAIT?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14743832*
> i meant if u get auto attacked to death


ah i see, Someone else needs to focus her, I love countering caitlyns as shaco, Caitlyns uses R, I use R, I throw my clone in front of me and run away doing troll laugh.

EDIT; ^^^^^^^^^^ what nyan car avatar dude said.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone got the pax sivir skin?


----------



## andyroo89

Servers are busy for me, What happened D:


----------



## jkontra13

NA servers are down for me also, gah. They seriously need to upgrade their server support anyway. How many locations do they have on the East Coast like one?


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14744072*
> anyone got the pax sivir skin?


It's lulzy, I've only played two matches with it though.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13;14744913*
> NA servers are down for me also, gah. They seriously need to upgrade their server support anyway. How many locations do they have on the East Coast like one?


Severs aren't down they are busy meaning too many people on. And the servers are actually based in LA.

They still need to upgrade there stupid servers though. Planned on playing all day and nothing!!!!


----------



## Balsagna

Hmm, you know, I've been thinking about trying to create an OCN League of Legends team for ranked play.....

Or a couple teams if we have enough interest. I haven't played ranked outside of Solo Q much. Might try to get a team up for Season 2......

What are your thoughts?


----------



## jkontra13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14745029*
> Severs aren't down they are busy meaning too many people on. And the servers are actually based in LA.
> 
> They still need to upgrade there stupid servers though. Planned on playing all day and nothing!!!!


My friend was disconnected while he was online, I think they're having a problem with them. Just asked him about it, said he got some connection error and then he cant log on with the rest of us. They need an east coast server







, I have a constant 80-90 ping, not really bad at all, but I'm used to playing games on east coast servers with single digit pings, or lower than 20.

EDIT: Logging in now! It's up, get in the queue now before it's going to be a 45 minute wait. I just got into it at 12 minutes.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14744037*
> ah i see, Someone else needs to focus her, I love countering caitlyns as shaco, Caitlyns uses R, I use R, I throw my clone in front of me and run away doing troll laugh.
> 
> EDIT; ^^^^^^^^^^ what nyan car avatar dude said.


Something even more fun is timing your R so that Cait's ult doesn't even do any damage. Harder to do, but a lot more fun and cool looking.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13;14745084*
> My friend was disconnected while he was online, I think they're having a problem with them. Just asked him about it, said he got some connection error and then he cant log on with the rest of us. They need an east coast server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have a constant 80-90 ping, not really bad at all, but I'm used to playing games on east coast servers with single digit pings, or lower than 20.
> 
> EDIT: Logging in now! It's up, get in the queue now before it's going to be a 45 minute wait. I just got into it at 12 minutes.


Couldn't get in in that time. I had a 34min wait. I'm just not going to play tonight and I'd have to agree. I wish they would add and East coast server as well.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality;14744935*
> It's lulzy, I've only played two matches with it though.


awww u got it







?


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14745673*
> awww u got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah, had a friend who went to Pax. He managed to snag a Pax Jax as well for himself. But I got Pax Sivir and Riot Nasus for free, I'm not mad.


----------



## TheOctane

LOL is crazy addicting...

been playing for over a year. Took a 4 month break though, straighten out priorities ya know?


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality;14745694*
> Yeah, had a friend who went to Pax. He managed to snag a Pax Jax as well for himself. But I got Pax Sivir and Riot Nasus for free, I'm not mad.


awwwwwwwwww i wanted too :'(


----------



## jkontra13

I just tried AD Kennen, I main kennen, so fun. Didn't do too well, but I blame it on the fact that it was the first game played on my 50 inch TV, parents weren't home so why not right? Dual screened, did bad... trying again on my regular monitor now, should be better. 10 minutes left on my log in queue.


----------



## MaddoX

hey guys thought i would join to learn more hopefully and find better heros to play as.


----------



## godofdeath

wonder what champ is gonna be on sale this week


----------



## JoeyTB

First game as soraka after the changes, managed to accidentally starcall myself a few kills while laning


----------



## godofdeath

wow that skarner was terrible


----------



## hollowtek

Wow so I just tried HoN and I've gotta say it looks a lot better visually than LoL. Also, I found that this game is not newb friendly lol. I feel spoiled now from LoL!


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14746544*
> First game as soraka after the changes, managed to accidentally starcall myself a few kills while laning


Lol 30 minute game and there was a single player with over 200 cs. Most were even under 100 LOL. Oh man, I remember those days.

The Urgot and Soraka were the only two people in that entire game without a completely braindead build and summoner spells.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14747348*
> Lol 30 minute game and there was a single player with over 200 cs. Most were even under 100 LOL. Oh man, I remember those days.
> 
> The Urgot and maybe the Soraka were the only two people in that entire game without a completely braindead build and summoner spells.


I don't care what your ELO is, I hate when you only join the thread to comment on how you "remember those days." There's no need for that sort of talk in here. We're friendly in here towards each other, and if you look, the Soraka in that game was our member who posted the screenshot. Yes some of those scores and builds are "meh", but at least post something more constructive.

Disclaimer: It's late and I'm tired, so I'm more easily annoyed that normal.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14747411*
> I don't care what your ELO is, I hate when you only join the thread to comment on how you "remember those days." There's no need for that sort of talk in here. We're friendly in here towards each other, and if you look, the Soraka in that game was our member who posted the screenshot. Yes some of those scores and builds are "meh", but at least post something more constructive.
> 
> Disclaimer: It's late and I'm tired, so I'm more easily annoyed that normal.


And I don't care about your stupid rant. I said the Soraka build was fine (especially for his first game with her) and I enjoyed poking fun at the other players in the game. I've also been a part of this thread since the beginning, so I didn't just come in here to say anything. Not being friendly? Give me a break, I love my OCN brethren and spend hours talking to them in the chat channel all of the time. Stop taking what I said out of such context, everyone here has just been playing around. I also don't see how I was saying anything about me being better. You get people with stupid builds and trolls at all elos, which was the point I was trying to make. I'm sorry if you felt I was being descending for no apparent reason.

In short: stop trying to pick fights, no need to ruin a perfectly awesome thread.

Edit: made my post a little nicer because I'm in a good mood


----------



## mastertrixter

Just played a ranked game where I actually finished 5x archangels and a deathcap on karthus.......ended up like 22/12/15.......1480ap with baron.....ridiculous


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14748481*
> Just played a ranked game where I actually finished 5x archangels and a deathcap on karthus.......ended up like 22/12/15.......1480ap with baron.....ridiculous


Jeez, how long did it last?


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14748481*
> Just played a ranked game where I actually finished 5x archangels and a deathcap on karthus.......ended up like 22/12/15.......1480ap with baron.....ridiculous


One word for this: WIN!









Srsly, that's freaking epic









I wonder when they plan on actually doing something useful with Tenacity. All they ended up doing is making a pile of useless items, and buffed Mercs... The whole point of this stat was to incorporate items to take away ppl's dependence on Mercs -______-

*sigh* Riot... Too many things on their plate, and all they do is pump out champs erri2weeks :/


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


One word for this: WIN!









Srsly, that's freaking epic









I wonder when they plan on actually doing something useful with Tenacity. All they ended up doing is making a pile of useless items, and buffed Mercs... The whole point of this stat was to incorporate items to take away ppl's dependence on Mercs -______-

*sigh* Riot... Too many things on their plate, and all they do is pump out champs erri2weeks :/


they aren't gonna do much from what we usually see

like how long have the shaco bugs been known and they still don't do anything

just like with yi freeze or morde free ward from ult


----------



## andyroo89

Went to Gamestop and the guy working there said he started to play LoL too, I possibly made a new friend XD


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


they aren't gonna do much from what we usually see

like how long have the shaco bugs been known and they still don't do anything

just like with yi freeze or morde free ward from ult


Exactly.

Like i said, plate full of stuff but all they do is churn out champs erri2weeks.

They need to get their act together. Valve may not (imo) make the most amazing games in the world, but when you do play them it's always a polished experience and bugs get stomped fast...

Anyways... I'm going to play a teeny bit later on, and try out this new Soraka. I hear she's OP in solo lane


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14750657*
> Exactly.
> 
> Like i said, plate full of stuff but all they do is churn out champs erri2weeks.
> 
> They need to get their act together. Valve may not (imo) make the most amazing games in the world, but when you do play them it's always a polished experience and bugs get stomped fast...
> 
> Anyways... I'm going to play a teeny bit later on, and try out this new Soraka. I hear she's OP in solo lane


yea i saw her kill veigar with silence and the a few starcalls


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


yea i saw her kill veigar with silence and the a few starcalls


Veigar isn't that much of a hassle in the laning phase, but the idea of Soraka roflstomping a solo lane is ******edly funny xD

EDIT: So that means that Soraka is going to be once again meta xD


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14750751*
> Veigar isn't that much of a hassle in the laning phase, but the idea of Soraka roflstomping a solo lane is ******edly funny xD
> 
> EDIT: So that means that Soraka is going to be once again meta xD


My ViVi would like to have a word with you...in the laning phase.

youd better harrass me with all your might because if you let me last hit more than 50 in 10 minutes...gg other team:devil:


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane;14750800*
> My ViVi would like to have a word with you...in the laning phase.
> 
> youd better harrass me with all your might because if you let me last hit more than 50 in 10 minutes...gg other team:devil:


I'd most likely be playing you with Caitlyn... assuming my selfish team lets me mid, which they like never do :/


----------



## Nevaziah

I just got level 30 so im up for a few ranked games tonight.

First ranked game I played yesterday, i was jungling WW. We did great for the first while, but near the end their Shen left. And you would THINK that it would make things easier, but my teamates just started doing weird stuff. Like morgana getting Force of nature etc... 
So painfull for a first ranked game


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Jeez, how long did it last?


45 min or so.....350+cs......complete dragon and baron control.......other team just wouldn't quit.......I love soloing dragon with karth at 10 min and I build will of the ancients first so I still have full life


----------



## andyroo89

GG can't wait to get cottontail teemo then go ap and just make ppl mad while I troll laugh and widen the gap while they try to get me but hitting shrooms instead.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


GG can't wait to get cottontail teemo then go ap and just make ppl mad while I troll laugh and widen the gap while they try to get me but hitting shrooms instead.


I got the cottontail teemo skin when it first came out. HE POOPS EGGS. it's so epic. I troll so hard late game. "so hows the egg hunt going?"

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## andyroo89

Teemo game







I haven't played teemo in a while.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Teemo game







I haven't played teemo in a while.


Nice -30 spread


----------



## OnlineGamer

Level 30, Lux, Veigar, Talon, Cho'Gath as mains.
Feel free to add me: OnlineGamerZ
Sup?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC;14753511*
> Nice -30 spread


Seriously? Is everyone putting that "need 200 cs in 30 minutes" in their LoL bible to worship upon?


----------



## Fortunex

Meh, anyone who takes this game seriously is a joke. Don't pay attention to 'em


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14754389*
> Meh, anyone who takes this game seriously is a joke. Don't pay attention to 'em


+1

It's free and it's fun. I play games to burn time and have fun with my gaming clan friends. Win or lose? Who cares if we had a hella good time getting there


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;14755251*
> +1
> 
> It's free and it's fun. I play games to burn time and have fun with my gaming clan friends. Win or lose? Who cares if we had a hella good time getting there


Fun part is when you have Teemo and Zilean and you put Zilean's bombs on Teemo's shrooms right before someone hits them, now that is fun.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;14755251*
> +1
> 
> It's free and it's fun. I play games to burn time and have fun with my gaming clan friends. Win or lose? Who cares if we had a hella good time getting there


Exactly. Too many people who play this game are too obsessed with winning. I love it when these chumps start throwing a fit, cussing everyone out and finally tries to convince everyone to report a certain someone for all of the wrong reasons. It really makes my day, lol! Talk about immaturity. Mannnn these people need to get a life.


----------



## rprice06

I only report for AFK or intentional feeding. There was a guy a few games ago that just would click a spot on the map for his character to go and go AFK till it died, it'd spawn and he'd do it again.

Annoying, Im kinda new to LOL, Fav Characters are Yi,Teemo, Mordekaiser, and Annie.

Will be lookin through this thread for tips and thoughts.


----------



## thisispatrick

I'm done with this game. Tired of all the downs. Gl hf.


----------



## Jolting

Just had an amazing game as singed. I played him more Off-Tank with a lot of DPS and hit over 1k AP with ult and baron. 1:1 ratio on flip = Amazing.
I started off 1v2 against a Gragas and a Gangplank. I completely stopped them in my lane and started to roam when I hit 6/2.
View attachment 226612


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14755990*
> Exactly. Too many people who play this game are too obsessed with winning. I love it when these chumps start throwing a fit, cussing everyone out and finally tries to convince everyone to report a certain someone for all of the wrong reasons. It really makes my day, lol! Talk about immaturity. Mannnn these people need to get a life.


I would appreciate if our jungler (all 3 games mind you) would actually gank top lane instead of farming in the jungle.On all 3 games , i solo top and not 1 gank came from our jungler ; but from the enemy jungler(about 5 times per game on laning phase).

You should tell those bads to **** first.


----------



## mastertrixter

I usually gank mid at lvl 2 and top at lvl 4 then wherever is needed/convenient after that


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14757937*
> I usually gank mid at lvl 2 and top at lvl 4 then wherever is needed/convenient after that


My message was just for people , at lv 30 , who can't even understand the basic mechanics of the game.

Oh and for the BR ashe i played with just now who rushed IE with lv 1 boots while ori is hitting about 700(half her health) without her ultimate.


----------



## Fortunex

I usually rush IE and only get level 2 boots when I really need them.

But yeah, don't expect anybody to know how to play. Assume everyone is bad from the get go, and you'll have a better time.


----------



## andyroo89

Who can tell me how this troll team won?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14759080*
> Who can tell me how this troll team won?


Leblanc got fed and gg...... Never ever let leblanc get fed


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14759093*
> Leblanc got fed and gg...... Never ever let leblanc get fed


btw my team was the troll team.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14759130*
> btw my team was the troll team.


I know I was essentially agreeing with u wondering how the hell u guys won


----------



## thisispatrick

Backdoor Yi and TF?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Backdoor Yi and TF?


lol they put wards literally outside of the enemies spawn pool. The teleported on to them, I thought they were trolling me, But as cottontail teemo I helped em backdoor and what not and whenever they backdoored and the enemy would push they and my team would pop fortify. lol I should records clips of it and post it.


----------



## Fortunex

One of the most hilarious things to do is 5 tanks, all with revive fortify. If, by some miracle, you lose a teamfight, you can just revive or pop Fort. 3 ranked games done with that team, we lost one tower total across all three games.

Riot needs to work on fixing **** like that. 5 tanks shouldn't be able to beat balanced team comps 3 games in a row.


----------



## Keyan

So like garen taric ali mord galio? And just build hp? Hmm. Lol

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Fortunex

I think our team comp was Nunu, Amumu, Jarvan, Udyr and I don't remember the last guy. Blitz maybe? Just built tanky, with maybe 1 damage item each, if that. Once it got to late game, we were near invincible in team fights, and on the off chance we lost a teamfight, we could just fortify so the other team couldn't push. Stupidly broken.


----------



## JoeyTB

Just played leona for this first time and I have to say, I like her quite a lot although I have never played against one or with one yet :/ Although something dosn't quite feel right with her... Don't know what it is tho


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14767695*
> Just played leona for this first time and I have to say, I like her quite a lot although I have never played against one or with one yet :/ Although something dosn't quite feel right with her... Don't know what it is tho


Let me find what I was reading about her...

"Right now, people think Leona is underpowered just because she is outperformed by Amumu in almost every respect. This doesn't mean she's bad; it just means you can play Amumu-lite when he's banned. She's a bit more item dependent and doesn't do nearly as much damage, but you can lane with her and initiate teamfights almost as well as Amumu. Leona can be built many ways; she is the most versatile tank."

It also recommended a skill order of: QEWWWRWQWQRQQEEREE

Your mileage, as always, will vary.

I'm looking forward to trying her.


----------



## andyroo89

I tried out tryndamere on my friends account, He is awesome to play ofc though I went 1/7 then ended up with 9/10, Still though I love him able to stay in lane much longer with his Q, I can see why he is viable jungler


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I tried out tryndamere on my friends account, He is awesome to play ofc though I went 1/7 then ended up with 9/10, Still though I love him able to stay in lane much longer with his Q, I can see why he is viable jungler










Unfortunately Trynds gameplay mechanics bring out the *******. You usually get people who think they're invincible because of his ult, so they wind up over staying their welcome and feeding. That, or they non-stop jungle for the ENTIRE game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88;14773374*
> Unfortunately Trynds gameplay mechanics bring out the *******. You usually get people who think they're invincible because of his ult, so they wind up over staying their welcome and feeding. That, or they non-stop jungle for the ENTIRE game.


When I saw teemo with ignite, I thought to myself, I wonder if he knows he can throw ignite on me while I am in my ulti and kill me before I can heal off of my Q? Turns out he knew, We still won the game. I know trynd is not invincible. Since I always kill them when they ulti. lol at the time I was learning when do pull out of teamfights and what not, Once I had a feel for it I started to get kills and survive more often.

I am trying trinity force shaco, Love it. I think I am gonna keep trying trinity force Since all of the prerequisite items are actually pretty cheap to begin with. I didn't farm AS much but I picked up madreds razors and avirice blade and started to roam in the jungle and taking WW buffs, This enemy WW sucked he did not keep wards on his buffs or drag/baron.

Here is SS


----------



## Fortunex

My build for Shaco is Youmuu's -> 2 vamp scepters + Zeal -> Inf Edge -> Phantom Dancer -> Bloodthirsters

But I also lane with him, so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14776068*
> My build for Shaco is Youmuu's -> 2 vamp scepters + Zeal -> Inf Edge -> Phantom Dancer -> Bloodthirsters
> 
> But I also lane with him, so take my advice with a grain of salt.


Oh I have tried that too, But I cannot farm big items (bf sword for example) takes too long for me.... I lane shaco too







I mean if I can farm enough to get BT IE within 30 min consistently then I would.

BTW, whats the 2nd vamp build into?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14776681*
> Oh I have tried that too, But I cannot farm big items (bf sword for example) takes too long for me.... I lane shaco too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if I can farm enough to get BT IE within 30 min consistently then I would.
> 
> BTW, whats the 2nd vamp build into?


2 vamps=2 thirsters


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14776975*
> 2 vamps=2 thirsters


Gotcha.


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone up for a game?!


----------



## Keyan

lets get a game going people.


----------



## Keyan

gee gee guys gee gee.

POP! got'em.


----------



## andyroo89

GG Played with wizards fingers and Keyan9 Fun to play with OCN users


----------



## mastertrixter

I'm usually on around 10pm


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Oh I have tried that too, But I cannot farm big items (bf sword for example) takes too long for me.... I lane shaco too







I mean if I can farm enough to get BT IE within 30 min consistently then I would.

BTW, whats the 2nd vamp build into?


Oh I barely farm, I usually get tons of kills though. Mid-late game my money comes from farming/side pushing, but I'm often at 5+ kills by the time the laning phase ends.

And yeah, 2 bloodthirsters, unless I want a Stark's or something. I mainly just get it because 1 vamp scepter isn't enough to keep me full HP when I roam and stuff, while 2 lets me heal rather quickly between ganks and keep my HP up a lot better.


----------



## godofdeath

too many idiots on this game at times

a yi that rushed phantoms and does no damage and melts to annie


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


too many idiots on this game at times

a yi that rushed phantoms and does no damage and melts to annie










Rushing a pd isn't bad on yi.....he has the highest base ad in game


----------



## andyroo89

I was on nice winning streak, Until riots decides to match me with incompetent leona that would go in team fights when no one is around (1v5) and she blamed cause I was getting dragon while she literally went into the whole enemy team, then kept calling me bad, I told her don't blame me for your stupidity and pick better tank, like amumu. She didn't say anything else to me.


----------



## blackbuilder

I love Ryze


----------



## Nano5656

ryze is my favorite as well







cant wait to tear it up in dominion as him! he is so tanky


----------



## andyroo89

Sweet got paired up with competent peeps


----------



## andyroo89

I was forced to mid as shaco since our Malz did not want to. I am surprised I was able to hold mid longer then i thought, I kept constantly ganking got myself 5 kills from it, Achieved a 6th suicidal kill.


----------



## Randed

Remember: Mordekaiser es number 1 lol! look at this video....

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZExuTzUfxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZExuTzUfxc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZExuTzUfxc[/ame[/URL]]

I really hope this is made as a joke


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randed;14796564*
> Remember: Mordekaiser es number 1 lol! look at this video....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZExuTzUfxc
> 
> I really hope this is made as a joke


It is for US but Brazilians are serious about it. We US/CAN like to joke about that lol.


----------



## JoeyTB

Game anyone?


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone play rumble? HYBRID RUMBLE FTW









I usually build him as

rylai's
rageblade
rabadons
berserkers
Gunblade
lich bane

But I tweeked it little bit by trying this build

Rylais
Boots of mobility
Lich bane
Phantom dancer
Gun blade
Rageblade

Its very successful especially when you just spam your flame thrower and auto attack and get so much HP back

BY THE WAY with this build you crit for 230-280 and I found it when you're in the danger zone it almost hits 500 :O

Here is a screenshot of my last game.


----------



## Psyren

Any news on the next champ being released.

$5 says it'll be some cookiecutter tankydeeps. Tbh i'm hoping for a new AD/AP Ranged Carry :3


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14805407*
> Any news on the next champ being released.
> 
> $5 says it'll be some cookiecutter tankydeeps. Tbh i'm hoping for a new AD/AP Ranged Carry :3


Won't be until after dominion, at the earliest. We would have had a preview by now.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Psyren

They've been late on champ showcases/releases before. We see how things go this coming week


----------



## Balsagna

We'll know this week for sure. They have different departments that work on different projects.

I'm sure Dominion won't hamper there money making department...

That said, A well played Teemo can pretty much hard counter a Trynd, if he builds correctly.

I love Teemo -- I have about 2K games under my belt and I bet 600-700 of them is with Teemo alone.

Usually when I play him, I rape with him.


----------



## Keyan

^ how do you play him, in what lane, and what items do you use?

i played him from summon 8 - 30 and i always found him very hit or miss. for the longest time i used a crit / attack speed build that seemed good but if there ever was an ap teemo on their team, i'd always get owned no contest.

now i switched for a ap hybrid build and it seems "safer" but my scores arent as flattering.


----------



## andyroo89

Riven, the exile.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/champion-sneak-peek-riven-exile


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14806865*
> ^ how do you play him, in what lane, and what items do you use?
> 
> i played him from summon 8 - 30 and i always found him very hit or miss. for the longest time i used a crit / attack speed build that seemed good but if there ever was an ap teemo on their team, i'd always get owned no contest.
> 
> now i switched for a ap hybrid build and it seems "safer" but my scores arent as flattering.


I can build him all 3 ways just fine. The most fun and in my opinion, the safest/best build is Glass Cannon AP. You get most Teemo's build AP/AS. To me, that's wrong and sucks.

Here's why:

Teemo has low base stats -- He is slow outside of his move quick, short attack range, very squishy. To me, he's not one of the champs that should stay in a team fight for more than a few seconds. Especially in this Tanky DPS meta game.

That said, AS/AP isn't that effective because his Passive poison just isn't that strong compared to other champs. If I go AD, I'll build with Phantom Dancer, IE and Malady and boots of your choice as the core. Late game, you should build: Blood Thirster, Frozen Mallet and Starks. I'll sell the Malady to get one of the Items listed above late game. The last slots can be any combination of the 3 above. If you feel you're doing enough damage and want a little more speed with some life steal, grab Starks. If you farm a lot, grab Thirster. If you need some more survivability and perma slow, grab the Mallet. Generally, I'm getting Starks, then Thirster or Mallet. Really low deaths, I grab Thirster, if I'm doing so-so. I grab Mallet.

I find Starks and Mallet to be the best choice, though.

I find the AD/DPS output way more effective then AS/AP when it comes to taking out someone quick...

Most of the time, I build him glass cannon AP and build him as an assassin type champ. His AP Ratios are actually pretty good, and Blinding dart is actually a decent Nuke. With around 400 AP in items + a Mejai's (which is easy for you to get stacks if you're roaming right) your dart will do around 800ish damage minus resistances. Your Passive poison will do 100 a tick for 4 seconds (so 400) Which isn't counting the on-hit. Shrooms will do about 1k a pop and if you throw in a lichbane, you can theoretically dish out over 2K volley minus the resistances.

I start off with Boots and generally take mid most of the time. I level up Blinding dart first. I grab Move quick at level 4 and level it last there on out. I grab my ultimate when available.

I rush Mejai's and harass like crazy. Mejai is a snowball item, I know. But if you're more into strategy and playing correctly as an Assassin, you should be able to grab stacks easy and maintain them.

Anywho, I rush into Rabbadons and then grab Lich Bane. I should have around 400+ap by then and maybe 10+ stacks if you're doing decent. I start off in a fight by doing this:

Move quick (Proc's the Lich bane) That should do around 400 from AP and apply your passive poison so 500ish in damage. That's 900 minus resistance. I then Blind Dart for around 600-800. Which then proc's your Lich bane again... for another 8-900 damage. Usually, before I begin a fight, I shroom the area first.... if they hit a shroom, they are taking 1000+ minus resistances









Hope that helps... sorry for the wall of text. I'm still tired so if you have questions, just add me: GodFather007


----------



## andyroo89

Whats your "LoL" gaming drink? Mine is mostly water but I picked up couple of Yoohoo drinks


----------



## Keyan

Anything with bacardi. I get progressively worse as I play...

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## ZaNgEtZu56

My god is this game addictive.

Favourite Champion has to be Janna. Kassadin and Tristana are great too, but I can't play as a glass cannon.


----------



## andyroo89

Yes it is addicting, Just like how addicting minecrack is.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I don't have to work or do anything tomorrow - I'm all set for a marathon of LoL tonight!

2 Red Bulls, 2L of Mt. Dew, 12pk of Sunkist, Tombstone stuffed crust pizza, bag of pretzel sticks... yeah, that'll be good to go for 12 hours or so.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I don't have to work or do anything tomorrow - I'm all set for a marathon of LoL tonight!

2 Red Bulls, 2L of Mt. Dew, 12pk of Sunkist, Tombstone stuffed crust pizza, bag of pretzel sticks... yeah, that'll be good to go for 12 hours or so.


I'll puke in about 3 hours after that and pass out cause of it.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*









Whats your "LoL" gaming drink? Mine is mostly water but I picked up couple of Yoohoo drinks










I mainly just drink Coke or a big glass of ice with a touch of water.

So people up for some games tonight?


----------



## rogueblade

Tap water, I never spend money on drink unless I'm partying so it's booz


----------



## r34p3rex

Bacardi 151.


----------



## Bleep

Wawa is perfect for those super long games lol


----------



## hollowtek

Personally I prefer to drink the highes quality Asian breast milk I can find when playing... But whenever that's not available, a glass of ice cold filtered water will suffice


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14813660*
> Personally I prefer to drink the highes quality Asian breast milk I can find when playing... But whenever that's not available, a glass of ice cold filtered water will suffice


lolololololol


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14813363*
> I'll puke in about 3 hours after that and pass out cause of it.


Only thing that makes me puke and/ or pass out is booze. So I'll be good to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14813660*
> Personally I prefer to drink the highes quality Asian breast milk I can find when playing... But whenever that's not available, a glass of ice cold filtered water will suffice


If you can find breast milk while playing, I salute you.










So, my pizza's done, I've got four cans of soda at the ready, who's up for a game?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Game I just finished. A buddy of mine was playing Mundo.

Their Orianna claimed this was the first time playing as her. If she's normally that beastly, why don't I see her played more often?

Also, after the 30 minute mark, it was a lot of big team fights. They got the Baron buff and killed most of us, then swept in and took out the Nexus.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14814987*
> Game I just finished. A buddy of mine was playing Mundo.
> 
> Their Orianna claimed this was the first time playing as her. If she's normally that beastly, why don't I see her played more often?
> 
> Also, after the 30 minute mark, it was a lot of big team fights. They got the Baron buff and killed most of us, then swept in and took out the Nexus.


Is that how the new scoreboard looks like? I cant see it because of the I play with eyefinity







... Riot support still has not responded to my issue.

Need more people on my friends list that play frequently and are decent and chill.... Im tired of all these feeders! Ill own my lane get 3-6 kills off the bat and thats it no more kills from there on because other lanes are feeding like crazy.

here is what Im talking about.


----------



## TrustKill

Everyone assumes Skarner sucks. Play Skarner. Rape and carry team. Epic victory!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;14817554*
> Everyone assumes Skarner sucks. Play Skarner. Rape and carry team. Epic victory!


I have skarner and played him too bad you cant flash when you use his ultimate XD


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14809194*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your "LoL" gaming drink? Mine is mostly water but I picked up couple of Yoohoo drinks


I was recently doing Double Vodka-Monster as I played but I spilt some on my keyboard mid-game. Cleared it up as much as possible/as quick as possible. My "S" later got stuck and I just kept stopping, was so funny but almost lost me the game.


----------



## razor950

Hello, I am bdpjean on LoL. I play teemo mostly but lately been playing zilean, usually play zil with friends only tho and give great support.

I build AD/AS teemo and its worked out for me but the teemo dicussion a few pages back was very useful information, so thanks for that wall of text ^_^


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrustKill*


Everyone assumes Skarner sucks. Play Skarner. Rape and carry team. Epic victory!


They think Skarner sucks because this is how most people play Skarner.


----------



## blackbuilder

^LUL only good use, also Master Yi is a bawse










:3


----------



## hollowtek

They need to make a champ whos ult teleports the enemy champion to your spawn turrets.... Lol. 5 minute cooldown like revive haha.


----------



## TrustKill

lol Skarners ult is all about suppressing someone in a team fight while still being able to attack/use abilities on them. Too many people who play him just use it to drag someone, then... so what? They just run away again lol. He's also only good jungling, most play him in lane and he's horrible


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14820046*
> They think Skarner sucks because this is how most people play Skarner.


I need to clean my monitor because I laughed so hard I spat tea on it :/ But that is just a brilliant pic


----------



## rogueblade

Skarner sucks


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14821039*
> Skarner sucks


giant lobster does suck.

lux is win


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;14821048*
> giant lobster does suck.
> 
> lux is win


Lux is win!


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14821057*
> Lux is win!


24 sec ulti cool down....is sweet


----------



## blackbuilder

I hope she's on next weeks list of champs, want to try her so bad.


----------



## Nhb93

Just left a game because I just couldn't do it any longer. Some people are just so stupid in solo queue. From now on I think I'm only going to play if I have a 5 man team and we're playing all tanky DPS. It's the only way to guarantee a win. We had a Cait and a Sivir just now, and I had to solo top at Jarvin... Some people...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14821853*
> Just left a game because I just couldn't do it any longer. Some people are just so stupid in solo queue. From now on I think I'm only going to play if I have a 5 man team and we're playing all tanky DPS. It's the only way to guarantee a win. We had a Cait and a Sivir just now, and I had to solo top at Jarvin... Some people...


It happens.....don't be a leaver though!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


It happens.....don't be a leaver though!


I'm just trying to get to even Wins and Loses, and I'm 35 games under .500, so I might just start making smurf accounts to plays for wins, because once I get to .500, I'm quitting the game. I just can't deal with how much the community has gone downhill since I started playing, almost since release.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Just left a game because I just couldn't do it any longer. Some people are just so stupid in solo queue. From now on I think I'm only going to play if I have a 5 man team and we're playing all tanky DPS. It's the only way to guarantee a win. We had a Cait and a Sivir just now, and I had to solo top at Jarvin... Some people...


I wonder where you got the idea for a full team of tanky dps'ers from







Maybe all with sunfires aswell?

Why don't you start playing ranked, from my experience there are a few less idiots there and people are really playing to win.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I'm just trying to get to even Wins and Loses, and I'm 35 games under .500, so I might just start making smurf accounts to plays for wins, because once I get to .500, I'm quitting the game. I just can't deal with how much the community has gone downhill since I started playing, almost since release.


Seems about the same to me tbh. The trick is to just not give a flying donkey's ass. The game is a lot more bearable that way, although still near unbearable for me. I only really play it at like 3AM when my mind's tired from SC2. Always good to have a game to play when you don't want to think.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Just left a game because I just couldn't do it any longer. Some people are just so stupid in solo queue. From now on I think I'm only going to play if I have a 5 man team and we're playing all tanky DPS. It's the only way to guarantee a win. We had a Cait and a Sivir just now, and I had to solo top at Jarvin... Some people...


You want to solo top as J4. You could also run him with a support bot though too.

Caitlin should definitely be bot though. Strong meta right now is tanky dps top, ap mid and ad/support bot. Though double ap is catching on in Europe.

In any case it sucks when you get bads on your team, but try to suffer through it. The less you rage the better they'll play. Its a problem I have too, it's hard to keep my cool sometimes but I've gotten better about it.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


You want to solo top as J4. You could also run him with a support bot though too.

Caitlin should definitely be bot though. Strong meta right now is tanky dps top, ap mid and ad/support bot. Though double ap is catching on in Europe.

In any case it sucks when you get bads on your team, but try to suffer through it. The less you rage the better they'll play. Its a problem I have too, it's hard to keep my cool sometimes but I've gotten better about it.


And the counter to current meta is tanky dps top ad and AP mid and support bot sending the ad to double gank with the jungler!


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*


And the counter to current meta is tanky dps top ad and AP mid and support bot sending the ad to double gank with the jungler!


Haha Europeans pull that **** when they're purple so they can get access to easier dragons







.


----------



## andyroo89

IDK how but I heard AP sion is better, When I play AP sion I suck, I just went 10/2 as ad sion. IDK this is weird. But I am liking AD sion.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Just left a game because I just couldn't do it any longer. Some people are just so stupid in solo queue. From now on I think I'm only going to play if I have a 5 man team and we're playing all tanky DPS. It's the only way to guarantee a win. We had a Cait and a Sivir just now, and I had to solo top at Jarvin... Some people...


Cait and Sivir are both good, I play both regularly. Cait's a strong carry and Sivir farms like a boss, but you usually don't run both on a team.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14821977*
> I'm just trying to get to even Wins and Loses, and I'm 35 games under .500, so I might just start making smurf accounts to plays for wins, because once I get to .500, I'm quitting the game. I just can't deal with how much the community has gone downhill since I started playing, almost since release.


Riot's matchmaking will keep you pretty close to a 1:1 ratio. It doesn't matter if you make smurf accounts or not. That won't help you at all.

Your best bet is getting in a premade to gain your record. Play with me if you want to win


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14824594*
> Riot's matchmaking will keep you pretty close to a 1:1 ratio. It doesn't matter if you make smurf accounts or not. That won't help you at all.
> 
> Your best bet is getting in a premade to gain your record. Play with me if you want to win


^^^ agreed


----------



## thisispatrick

Join game, Sivir revive teleport lock in. Um...
Decide to troll, lock in Zombie Karthus.
Dominate, allowing Cait to pick up leftovers.
End up winning game for team.

Edit: So tired...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14824594*
> Riot's matchmaking will keep you pretty close to a 1:1 ratio. It doesn't matter if you make smurf accounts or not. That won't help you at all.
> 
> Your best bet is getting in a premade to gain your record. Play with me if you want to win


Iunno, I'm around 1022 wins to 850 losses or something.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;14825546*
> 
> Join game, Sivir revive teleport lock in. Um...
> Decide to troll, lock in Zombie Karthus.
> Dominate, allowing Cait to pick up leftovers.
> End up winning game for team.
> 
> Edit: So tired...


That gangplanks build man too damn strong! But nicely trolled!

Anyway good game tonight Godfather/Multicoring/Tohru!

Im quite happy as I got all that game recorded ^_^


----------



## andyroo89

Started to play maokai again and I miss how fun he is, ESPECIALLY you go to twisted advance someone right before they jump the wall or dash and the travel is that much longer, I always love using twisted advance when veigar throws up his stun wall (when I'm not stunned just stuck inside) and I just twisted advance him on the outside and kill him.


----------



## Fortunex

AD Janna. Why? Because ***** **** *** ** *****.


----------



## andyroo89

We had AD sona, simnilar to your janna build you had. and to my surprised it worked out very well.


----------



## Aawa

Janna's abilities dont really scale well with AP. So using them strictly for utility is perfectly fine. There is a reason why in ranked/tournament games she is support and goes the gold/time items and just places wards everywhere.

In fun games AD Janna could do decent dps with her auto attack and just use her spells as utility for disables, slows and shield.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aawa;14834254*
> Janna's abilities dont really scale well with AP. So using them strictly for utility is perfectly fine. There is a reason why in ranked/tournament games she is support and goes the gold/time items and just places wards everywhere.
> 
> In fun games AD Janna could do decent dps with her auto attack and just use her spells as utility for disables, slows and shield.


I like laning with jana her shield is basically a BF sword and it helps me get so many kills as shaco.


----------



## Fortunex

Yeah, me and my friend do Janna + Shaco lane all the time, it's soo strong.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14835867*
> Yeah, me and my friend do Janna + Shaco lane all the time, it's soo strong.


*crying enemy teams* nerf pl0x we want to be able to kill u with our op champs.

*shaco puts shades on* Deal with it, Nerd.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14835897*
> *crying enemy teams* nerf pl0x we want to be able to kill u with our op champs.
> 
> *shaco puts shades on* Deal with it, Nerd.


We're doing that when I have free time.


----------



## pjBSOD

AP Teemo + AP Shaco in a lane.

It was funny.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14836340*
> AP Teemo + AP Shaco in a lane.
> 
> It was funny.


AP Teemo + Blitz is strong.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14836691*
> AP Teemo + Blitz is strong.


Blitz + anything is strong.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14836340*
> AP Teemo + AP Shaco in a lane.
> 
> It was funny.


I noticed shaco is free this week, Were you trying him out?









edit yes blitz kept grabbing our rumble (which rumble was my lane partner) so stupid, but we end up winning when our shaco picked up a IE and our veigar was one hitting their gragas. (I was playing maokai.)


----------



## pjBSOD

No, my friend was playing Shaco. I was Teemo.


----------



## TrustKill

Derp Skarner


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;14837246*
> Derp Skarner


Who is the redhead in your avatar btw.

-gets temp ban- Worth it, Cause I said so in chat.


----------



## TrustKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14837275*
> Who is the redhead in your avatar btw.
> 
> -gets temp ban- Worth it, Cause I said so in chat.


....not....... me..

<_<

>_>


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;14837319*
> ....not....... me..
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>


Whether or not its you, Im not gonna be liek omg a gurl i must hit on her and show her how cool i am over the interwebz.









Natural redhead? XD I'm such a creeper


----------



## TrustKill

Supposed to be pink v_v but it's faded


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill;14837361*
> Supposed to be pink v_v but it's faded


Fair enough.


----------



## Nhb93

Andy, you would in the LoL Club. <5


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14837586*
> Andy, you would in the LoL Club. <5


tbh idk what my response should be, either way. <5


----------



## mad0314

Speaking of redheads, I bought Kat and have been OWNING







almost too easy...


----------



## thx1138

I feel like the biggest noob in the world right now. Does anyone wanna play a few games tonight? Summoner name is Dhamphyr.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

if you want a game, join the chat channel.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14835867*
> Yeah, me and my friend do Janna + Shaco lane all the time, it's soo strong.


Pity shaco's late game is so terrible other than backdooring.


----------



## Fortunex

Meh, I manage to do pretty well for myself.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;14837723*
> Speaking of redheads, I bought Kat and have been OWNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost too easy...


Don't get me started on kat


----------



## iJes

Dear Thread,

Nasus is a boss. Carried myself up about 200 ELO (12-0 Nasus in ranked.) Would've been 13 if we didn't get a ragequitting Tristana/Bad Singed.

That is all,

iJes.

(Will post pictures later.)


----------



## TFL Replica

Playing true support in normal solo queue is just asking for trouble. Nobody appreciates the wards, heals, auras etc...


----------



## iJes

Little early for a second post, but meh.

Listening to this song on repeat made me feel like a BEAST, hence the winning streak.

They Will Die (Nasus Dubstep)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w02Dlzogn1I[/ame]


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Bad news, everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreak on the Riot Games Forums*
> (Original post on LoL Forums)
> 
> You're right; we dropped the ball by not saying that we weren't patching the week of Sept. 6. Sorry.
> 
> We're looking at early next week (3 week champion patch). Obviously these dates can change so don't say, "OK man I gotta get it by the 13th! 100%!" but yes.


----------



## mad0314

Whats all this about? Ive been out of the LoL loop for a bit..


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14840490*
> Meh, I manage to do pretty well for myself.


How in the hell did u go 42/7 and lose?!?!?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14845068*
> How in the hell did u go 42/7 and lose?!?!?


Shaco can't really carry. If he was 42/7 on a champ like Renekton or Morde, it'd be different.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;14846363*
> Shaco can't really carry. If he was 42/7 on a champ like Renekton or Morde, it'd be different.


This, shaco is a assassin. He goes in gets a kill (or two depends who they are) then he gets out. He's not meant to be a tanky dps.

If you look at his skills, the only defensive in 1v1 he really has is jack in the box to fear them and his ultimate. His shiv is to finish them off if they tend to run or flash away

I love it when I see two players, one really low and the other half health, I love deceiving in and kill the half hp and throw my shiv at the other and deceive out before the rest of the team has a chance to get me.


----------



## fstop

Just played a perfect game







.

Irelia, Queen of Solo que.










The enemy team comp was pretty bad tbh, no dps whatsoever (their ashe was terribad). I should of built more dps than tanky and I probably would of gotten a lot more kills - but! i might of died haha. Irelia/Cho are my two favorites to play solo top atm.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJes;14842576*
> Little early for a second post, but meh.
> 
> Listening to this song on repeat made me feel like a BEAST, hence the winning streak.


Beast of a song and may I inquire into rune/masteries/items/strat you use







I'm not exactly a bad nasus playing but just curious


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14845068*
> How in the hell did u go 42/7 and lose?!?!?


The REAL question is..How do you get games long enough for 30+ kills? Most I've pulled on Ganko was 20ish, and the enemy team surrendered shortly after.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14846709*
> Just played a perfect game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Irelia, Queen of Solo que.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy team comp was pretty bad tbh, no dps whatsoever (their ashe was terribad). I should of built more dps than tanky and I probably would of gotten a lot more kills - but! i might of died haha. Irelia/Cho are my two favorites to play solo top atm.


Honestly with the farm you were getting I would've recommended a Atmas or a Bloodrazor. Irel is awesome. Carried me to gold


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14845068*
> How in the hell did u go 42/7 and lose?!?!?


Was queued up with friends who aren't that great, but that's okay because they're way more fun to play with than tryhards who are good but too serious. They also had a really pushy team, so while I got a lot of kills and kept them at bay for a while, if I wasn't with the team we'd lose instantly so I couldn't side push.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality;14846815*
> The REAL question is..How do you get games long enough for 30+ kills? Most I've pulled on Ganko was 20ish, and the enemy team surrendered shortly after.


Stubborn enemies I guess.


----------



## hollowtek

first game played as galio. won it, 9/2/18... Jesus Christ he's so easy to play! And that ult is amazingly OP taunt @[email protected]

Quote:



The REAL question is..How do you get games long enough for 30+ kills? Most I've pulled on Ganko was 20ish, and the enemy team surrendered shortly after.


There was a game I had with yi with 58 kills, yet we still loss -_-. Talk about one hell of a team carry lol. Yes this was ultra low ELO haha.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


first game played as galio. won it, 9/2/18... Jesus Christ he's so easy to play! And that ult is amazingly OP taunt @[email protected]

There was a game I had with yi with 58 kills, yet we still loss -_-. Talk about one hell of a team carry lol. Yes this was ultra low ELO haha.


His ult is also easily interrupted. Kinda why no one plays Galio much.


----------



## DJEndet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


His ult is also easily interrupted. Kinda why no one plays Galio much.


That could be said about many other ults like fiddle gets raped with silence if you react fast enough and have a silence or a knockup works as well. Malzahars ult is the same. There's others, people just don't like Galio generally and it's a shame since he is a good champion if played well.

Anyone else trying to be patient for Dominion? Seems it wont be out for another 4 weeks. :/ Really want to try it out.


----------



## rogueblade

Guys, is Poppy a viable champ? 
She's on the free rotation this week.
I played one game with here and went 6-6 (first time). While she was fun and awesome, where does she fit into the current meta?

Farming with her is very difficult and she has no range and is not very tanky which means she doesn't really fit solo top or duo bottom.....


----------



## Fortunex

She walks up to a carry, takes a dump on their chest, and walks out. I had one paired with me as Janna at bot last night, not too bad. Viable? Hell yeah.

I build her as AP if they have one carry, you can two shot them with just slam + Q. If they have several carry type champs, I get a Triforce then build her tanky.


----------



## un1b4ll

You Tube  



 
In other news: Triple Rabadon's on Jax is insane. Not viable for ranked, but fun for derping around classic games.


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone remember the shacknews article about Riot working on completely revamping LoL's graphics? What became of it? Somehow I get the feeling they're working non-stop on some major features while occasionally keeping everyone busy with news skins/champs.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Anyone remember the shacknews article about Riot working on completely revamping LoL's graphics? What became of it? Somehow I get the feeling they're working non-stop on some major features while occasionally keeping everyone busy with news skins/champs.


Source? I mean in the talon patch some of the graphics got changed, Like the victory and defeat got changed twice withing two months.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Anyone remember the shacknews article about Riot working on completely revamping LoL's graphics? What became of it? Somehow I get the feeling they're working non-stop on some major features while occasionally keeping everyone busy with news skins/champs.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Source? I mean in the talon patch some of the graphics got changed, Like the victory and defeat got changed twice withing two months.


It's called project shiny. They say it is still coming "soon". They have been releasing new graphics for some new champs like Janna and a few others.

Heres two decent articles about it:
http://clgaming.net/board/board25-an...aphics-revamp/
http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/09/09/le...new-art-style/


----------



## iJes

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*   Beast of a song and may I inquire into rune/masteries/items/strat you use







I'm not exactly a bad nasus playing but just curious







  
Honestly, I started with the guide from SoloMid. Pretty much word for word. Started playing Nasus just a day before this streak (Got tired of my 'usual' characters) and had been playing Renekton the night before.

The runes/masteries/etc on Solomid are what I use. They've worked for me this far. As far as items/strategy are concerned, Core is usually Philo Stone/HOG/Merc Treads/Trinity Force, then it depends on you. I usually push a GA, then Sunfire/FON/Banshees/Atmas/(Enter tanky item that isn't Warmogs+Atmas here) -- When your team is engaged in teamfights, teleport to a lane and push it. Hard. Q turrets and force the other team to worry about how far you're actually going to get. It's really easy to make it through 2 turrets in a single teamfight (Backdooring, of course) and then the bonus is that when they're weak/recalling/dead, you can continue to push or walk right through them.

When you KNOW you're overextended and they're coming for you, teleport to another lane and push it. Backdooring with Nasus is so much fun. My best game is 5 turrets, 2 inhibitors. (I think that was the 16/5 game) Even when you're forced to teamfight, you just Q people right in the face. I one-shotted a Morgana (with spellshield) with 3/4ths of her health with just one Q.

Bottom line is your main priority with Nasus:Farm. farm farm farm farm farm. If you're not farming, you're buying; pushing; teleporting; Q'ing people in the face; or farming.

Nasus is incredibly underrated as people underestimate him. With his most recent buff (Wither not being affected by Tenacity, Spirit Fire dealing damage off the bat instead of 0.5 seconds later) he still sees no play. It's sad because once you one-shot minions and your Q snowballs into oblivion, people STILL underestimate his backdoor capabilities. No better feeling of Qing a turret for 300+ damage every 4 seconds.

TL;DR/Wall of Text:Read the Nasus guide on Solomid. Buy K-9 Nasus skin (I bought it off Ebay before this streak occured). Farm, Q, Backdoor, Win.

--Edit--Here's a little montage (not done by myself, though I'm tempted to make one.)

  
 You Tube  



 
 Nasus is probably my favorite champ now, next to Ezreal/Trundle/Brand.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;14853401*
> It's called project shiny. They say it is still coming "soon". They have been releasing new graphics for some new champs like Janna and a few others.
> 
> Heres two decent articles about it:
> http://clgaming.net/board/board25-announcements/board2-news/1093-magma-chamber-graphics-revamp/
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/09/09/league-of-legends-incredible-new-art-style/


Either they'll do a huge release with Season 2 or just keep going with two or so champs at a time. They've been updating art/some characters for last few months now since announcing it.


----------



## andyroo89

I'm a tree and I was on fire in my last game (so cheesey







)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;14853401*
> It's called project shiny. They say it is still coming "soon". They have been releasing new graphics for some new champs like Janna and a few others.
> 
> Heres two decent articles about it:
> http://clgaming.net/board/board25-announcements/board2-news/1093-magma-chamber-graphics-revamp/
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/09/09/league-of-legends-incredible-new-art-style/


Looks good. Some of the older champs (such as Rammus) are beginning to look out of place next to the new champs.


----------



## thx1138

Can someone shed some light on this for me please. If there are 5 people and only 3 routes why do people get butt hurt when you decide to go that route. I mean I dont choose a route that already has more than 2 people and I will usually jump from route to route depending on how many enemy summoners there are.

Also what character should I get next? I like playing as nasus and ryze.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14856036*
> Can someone shed some light on this for me please. If there are 5 people and only 3 routes why do people get butt hurt when you decide to go that route. I mean I dont choose a route that already has more than 2 people and I will usually jump from route to route depending on how many enemy summoners there are.
> 
> Also what character should I get next? I like playing as nasus and ryze.


Usually there is 2 people at top lane or route in this case
one summoner middle usually a range
and 2 bottom. This is usually best way to distribute XP unless you have a jungler then you have advantage unless you're 2v1 laning.

You seem like one of those guys that will go in a lane with 2 people already there and make one of them leave.


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14856705*
> Usually there is 2 people at top lane or route in this case
> one summoner middle usually a range
> and 2 bottom. This is usually best way to distribute XP unless you have a jungler then you have advantage unless you're 2v1 laning.
> 
> You seem like one of those guys that will go in a lane with 2 people already there and make one of them leave.


Thanks for the info and for unfairly judging me









I said it right in the post that you quoted. I don't go in a lane that already has two people








And by all means you seem like one of those people in the game who like to bash noobs. Let me tell you something buddy, if your "1337" community doesn't want noobs then you guys can go play with each other in more ways than one.


----------



## mastertrixter

The current "meta" is solo top tanky dps. AP mid. Ad and support or off tank bot and a jungler. Some champs do better in certain lanes aka soloing. Also u generally don't want two squishy champs in the same lane or two tanks. More than likely it was just people being little bit-ches.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14857191*
> The current "meta" is solo top tanky dps. AP mid. Ad and support or off tank bot and a jungler. Some champs do better in certain lanes aka soloing. Also u generally don't want two squishy champs in the same lane or two tanks. More than likely it was just people being little bit-ches.


Meta doesn't really mean anything.
I faced a 'perfect' meta team with Cho top, noc jungle, annie mid, support ori and AD cait bot.
Now our team was full premade and we decided to troll with 4 AD carrys plus fiddle lol.
Solo bot ez + solo mid ashe + solo top corki + jungle fids + roam shaco and we still won *****. Basically meta doesn't mean jack**** if you can't play champions well.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14856924*
> Thanks for the info and for unfairly judging me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it right in the post that you quoted. I don't go in a lane that already has two people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by all means you seem like one of those people in the game who like to bash noobs. Let me tell you something buddy, if your "1337" community doesn't want noobs then you guys can go play with each other in more ways than one.


This is not a rude reply and should not be read like one.

Didn't see that part, My bad, Btw I don't run any 1337 community, I however do bash on ******* who blame other people for their stupidity, I bash on people who talk like 1337 speak *******, I don't bash on noobs who want to learn the game, I help them with any questions they have, especially in this forum. Couple of pages ago I said if there is any new LoL players that play rumble/shaco i have decent amount of knowledge and will help you in anyway I can, As I said similar to that.

As an example, We had a new friend that came from HoN and started to play LoL, He was playing Nidalee and he was summoner level 12 and he was doing pretty decent (mixed of lvl 12 and level 30's due to matchmaking) alot of times he got kills on the more experienced players when he kept asking us what he should build and how he should play.

I think your post is to show me that i should not judge a book by its cover and your right I didn't read your whole post and it became misleading, Like I said my fault. IDK how I didn't read all of it but it happened.

on other somewhat related topic,

These are the champions I have been playing if anyone has any questions you can leave reply here or pm me if you want, I'm not expert with these champs, I do however have a decent knowledge to help any new people wanting to improve with them or what builds work with them (these is not greatest build, it depends on the enemy team comp.)

Shaco - Currently on free week rotation till Sept. 12th
Rumble
Nunu
Maokai
Swain
Yorick
Sion
Jax - Still semi new but picked up on quite a bit of info on him.

I am always in the LoL ocn chat room in LoL if you wanna hit me up a msg or add me (AndyADD)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;14857268*
> Meta doesn't really mean anything.
> I faced a 'perfect' meta team with Cho top, noc jungle, annie mid, support ori and AD cait bot.
> Now our team was full premade and we decided to troll with 4 AD carrys plus fiddle lol.
> Solo bot ez + solo mid ashe + solo top corki + jungle fids + roam shaco and we still won *****. Basically meta doesn't mean jack**** if you can't play champions well.


Oh man I would've loved if I was there as your roaming shaco. Would've shut down nocturnes' jungling so hard.


----------



## thx1138

So this isn't directed to you andyroo, and about I'll apologize about our previous exchange I guess I was still in defensive mode after dealing with one of the guys from the game.

So after a couple hours I thought I would give it another shot, this is only my 2nd day playing the game and it seems decent enough I'll just ignore that last encounter. So for this game I chose to be ryze. Someone called mid and 2 other guys started heading to the bottom and the other guy was AWOL so I decided to head to the top and hold them off on my own and stay out of the other guys way. As I was doing my best to hold them off I died twice and ended up with a k/d/a of 0/2/(don't remember) by the time the short game was over. Someone else had quit so it was 3 vs 5 and we didn't last long after that. During that time one of the guys kept saying how much I sucked for only attacking minions and I decided to ignore it because I know every time I see a bot I go after him unless my health is very low. He wouldn't stop either, just going on and on saying things I can't post on OCN and my only reply was "why do I suck?"

Keep in mind I was in the beginner server, like always. I can't believe this is how I get treated in the beginner server. When the game was over I saw that I collected the most gold, had the most and best purchased equipment and the only guy who killed a bot had a k/d of 1/8. Which was the guy who was doing the trash talking.

Needless to say I will not be playing this game again. Fantasy games have never interested me but I thought I would give this one a shot and I enjoyed it but the community is so horrible I am uninstalling this game.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14859081*
> -Snip-


It does take some practice to get into the game. But getting upset over people online telling you that you suck at a game makes you uninstall it instantly? That seems a bit too sensitive, you'll get the same kind of idiots in any game you play.

Why not stick with it, get better, and have fun with the game instead?


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality;14859131*
> It does take some practice to get into the game. But getting upset over people online telling you that you suck at a game makes you uninstall it instantly? That seems a bit too sensitive, you'll get the same kind of idiots in any game you play.
> 
> Why not stick with it, get better, and have fun with the game instead?


Well he wasn't just saying I suck, like I said it's nsfocn (not safe for ocn) This is like the 3rd game one after another I had to deal with someones crap right from the start. I play dirt 3, bad company 2, and alien swarm online all the time and I never have to deal with this much crap. I just don't know how the community can survive when it's buried under this much ****. That is all.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;14859081*
> So this isn't directed to you andyroo, and about I'll apologize about our previous exchange I guess I was still in defensive mode after dealing with one of the guys from the game.
> 
> So after a couple hours I thought I would give it another shot, this is only my 2nd day playing the game and it seems decent enough I'll just ignore that last encounter. So for this game I chose to be ryze. Someone called mid and 2 other guys started heading to the bottom and the other guy was AWOL so I decided to head to the top and hold them off on my own and stay out of the other guys way. As I was doing my best to hold them off I died twice and ended up with a k/d/a of 0/2/(don't remember) by the time the short game was over. Someone else had quit so it was 3 vs 5 and we didn't last long after that. During that time one of the guys kept saying how much I sucked for only attacking minions and I decided to ignore it because I know every time I see a bot I go after him unless my health is very low. He wouldn't stop either, just going on and on *saying things I can't post on OCN and my only reply was "why do I suck?"*
> 
> Keep in mind I was in the beginner server, like always. I can't believe this is how I get treated in the beginner server. When the game was over I saw that I collected the most gold, had the most and best purchased equipment and the only guy who killed a bot had a k/d of 1/8. Which was the guy who was doing the trash talking.
> 
> Needless to say I will not be playing this game again. Fantasy games have never interested me but I thought I would give this one a shot and I enjoyed it but the community is so horrible I am uninstalling this game.


Seriously? this guy that said that to you is on ocn? Oh well, I wonder who it was. You said bots was this co-op vs AI bots or just custom game with bots?


----------



## mastertrixter

He just said the guy said stuff he can't repeat on ocn. Not that he was from ocn. Thx I'll help u figure some stuff out this weekend. It's fun once u get the hang of it. Just play bit games until ur lvl 10 and it's easier


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


Well he wasn't just saying I suck, like I said it's nsfocn (not safe for ocn) This is like the 3rd game one after another I had to deal with someones crap right from the start. I play dirt 3, bad company 2, and alien swarm online all the time and I never have to deal with this much crap. I just don't know how the community can survive when it's buried under this much ****. That is all.


Bro, press tab, and ignore EVERYONE. Early levels are filled with smurfs (low level accounts made by high level players) and they're usually elitists and try to win and pubstomp really hard. Give it a couple more tries and soon you'll be in you're correct normal ELO and it usually won't be filled with ragers trolls etc. Just ignore and report. LoL community is tough because, well someone has to lose. Get some thicker skin, just focus on YOUR game and the game will be much more fun. Get some IRL friends to play with you and it'll be a blast to play, I promise


----------



## jigglylizard

There is someone being a jerk EVERY game I play. Out of 10 people in the game, you are bound to get at least 1.

I mute them. Honestly not worth the stress. As soon as I mute the game gets immediately gets more pleasant. Everyone gets one pot-shot at me. A second non-constructive criticism means a mute.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

anyone else stuck in queue when logging on?

Did Dominion go live or something?

EDIT: Now I can't even get stuck in a 15 minute server queue.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14860351*
> anyone else stuck in queue when logging on?
> 
> Did Dominion go live or something?


I cant even get to that screen. Im stuck @ the play screen.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Ah, here's the reason:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *League of Legends Maintenance Staff*

Posted at: 7:55pm

9-7-11 Player Disconnects

Summoners,

We are aware of the current issue, where many players have been disconnected from the platform. Our operations team is investigating the issue and is working to resolve the issue as quickly as possible. Thank you for your understanding and patience.

Check here for updates:

---

07:35PM PDT - Loss-forgiveness mode enabled (aka. "The Button")

07:14PM PDT - We are aware of the lag and long load times. Currently investigating this issue as well.

06:57PM PDT - Forums are displaying Gragas. Web team has been notified.

06:39PM PDT - First symptoms of player disconnects

---
For context: Loss Forgiveness, or 'The Button', is a mode we can enable where losses and leaves are not counted, nor can you lose Elo. However, Elo gains are halved to offset Elo inflation. Unfortunately, this only applies to games that end after it has been enabled.


----------



## andyroo89

Appearantly Riot has blacklist skin sales (unmentioned skin sale) since I just saw charred maokai and angler jax on sale and never mentioned, Bought them both, UGH I need workshop shaco I want that skin! Sale come soon pl0z.


----------



## TFL Replica

I miss how easy it was to install custom skins before the patcher "revamp".


----------



## andyroo89

Need recommendations I am looking for new assassin champ, I was thinking of talon or vayne, Any suggestions? I was thinking about twitch since he is stealth champ and I just like stealth champs.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Need recommendations I am looking for new assassin champ, I was thinking of talon or vayne, Any suggestions? I was thinking about twitch since he is stealth champ and I just like stealth champs.


Twitch is great for trolling. Otherwise Vayne is leagues better.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Twitch is great for trolling. Otherwise Vayne is leagues better.


thanks, waiting for my refunds and I will buy her to try out.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

I main vayne. use her. she is amazing. but dont fall for the ol' "max tumble" trolling build. you want to max the "E" first. that stun does so much dmg if placed right. oh and get blood thirster and phantom dancer







have fun getting 1600+ elo!


----------



## HulkaCaniac

I never got into DotA on WC3, but I'm loving LoL.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14861645*
> Twitch is great for trolling. Otherwise Vayne is leagues better.


Seconded. I pretty much only play ranged girlies (Sivir, Ashe, Cait, Trist), and I want Vayne. Laning against her with any of my champions, she's got me outclassed every time.

EDIT: Post number 2000! I feel special.


----------



## Ollii

I never played a lot but I'm pretty good though. I mostly play Kog'maw and fiddlesticks







. Name: Dulcis Invidiis or Olliiz (not sure which one you should use to add me as a friend xd). I have accounts in both EU west and nordic. It's a nice game, especially since it's free to play ;D.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii;14863244*
> I never played a lot but I'm pretty good though. I mostly play Kog'maw and fiddlesticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Name: Dulcis Invidiis or Olliiz (not sure which one you should use to add me as a friend xd). I have accounts in both EU west and nordic. It's a nice game, especially since it's free to play ;D.


Cool, please teach me about Fiddlesticks.

I'm currently trying Fiddlesticks out, because he is free.
I like him. I find that he is very useful, dominates well in lane.

When we finish a game, I check the graphs. I get the *least damage dealt, the least minion kills and also average damage taken*.

I was wondering if I was doing something wrong or if all Fiddlesticks are like this.


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14863224*
> Seconded. I pretty much only play ranged girlies (Sivir, Ashe, Cait, Trist), and I want Vayne. Laning against her with any of my champions, she's got me outclassed every time.
> 
> EDIT: Post number 2000! I feel special.


I seem to play a lot of gilrs as well. Lux, morg, kayle, kat, MF, cait, nid...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14863256*
> Cool, please teach me about Fiddlesticks.
> 
> I'm currently trying Fiddlesticks out, because he is free.
> I like him. I find that he is very useful, dominates well in lane.
> 
> When we finish a game, I check the graphs. I get the *least damage dealt, the least minion kills and also average damage taken*.
> 
> I was wondering if I was doing something wrong or if all Fiddlesticks are like this.


With fiddles it's all put the fear drain combo early game then popping over walls or outta bushes with his ult late game. Learn to last hit minions as well. The more farm u get the better u will be.

On a side not I just played a game on eu west since us is down and got my first penta! Not only my first but my 2,3,4 as well. Went 42/8/3 as master yi!! As a team we only had 50 kills lol!! We still won though!


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14863256*
> Cool, please teach me about Fiddlesticks.
> 
> I'm currently trying Fiddlesticks out, because he is free.
> I like him. I find that he is very useful, dominates well in lane.
> 
> When we finish a game, I check the graphs. I get the *least damage dealt, the least minion kills and also average damage taken*.
> 
> I was wondering if I was doing something wrong or if all Fiddlesticks are like this.


Probably doing something wrong, he powns pretty much anything!








Just start off getting a lot of money and invest points in the Drain skill (most important skill begin to half game). The silence spell and the ulti become a majority later in a game mostly. I mostly give the first one just 1 point :d and then build up if I don't have so much need fo the other ones.

Since the drain skill heals you so much, getting blue is really helpful: constant drain spamming







. I'm not sure anymore, been a while, but I first get doran's ring, then get my sorcerer's boots, then get stuff with good ability power boosts like zonya's hourglass, Rabadon's deathcap, abyssal scepter... If possible get the banshee's veil after these items too. The other items are up to you







.

Use your ulti when you're sure of it hitting looooots of targets, I once killed an entire team at once in just a few secs... Good luck ! Hope this helps you a bit.

About the minions: just keep killing smaller minions with wanding and keep your skills for the bigger (canons or superminions + champions) targets. Never use your ulti for minions only, except in cases like 2 groups of them, a champion nearby...you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;14861722*
> I main vayne. use her. she is amazing. but dont fall for the ol' "max tumble" trolling build. you want to max the "E" first. that stun does so much dmg if placed right. oh and get blood thirster and phantom dancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun getting 1600+ elo!


I don't played ranked, Since you main her you probably know this answer, I heard that vayne his diminishing movement speed with her passive is this true? What boots should I go with if I get phantom dancers? That wont cause diminishing returns?

Jungling maokai is viable appearantly

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTGS3OCecRE&feature=feedu[/ame]

Imma give it a try.

Edit; Just gave it a try, I am having much better results when i use elixir of brilliance + 6 hp pots.

I see that as more of a benefit then amplifying tome + 1 hp

Using elixir,

Pros
+10% CDR
Same AP as amplifying tome
+5 more hp pots meaning u can stay in jungle longer
with elixir and blue buff you reach 36% CDR
75% to full hp so you can gank with double buff w/o recalling.

Cons
Jungle same speed as amplifying tome method.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14865633*
> Jungling maokai is viable appearantly
> 
> Imma give it a try.


Go ahead, you won't do it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14866008*
> Go ahead, you won't do it.


Already did, I edit my post earlier


----------



## bigal1542

WEWT! When I made this thread, I didn't even think I would ever make a thread that got to 200 pages







Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14865633*
> Jungling maokai is viable appearantly
> 
> Imma give it a try.


I got a buddy that does it real well. I mean real well. He is faster than nearly all other jungles. My noc and xin routes can barely beat him and they can almost beat a solo lane without kills.


----------



## un1b4ll

I tried nasus last night... I did okay and we won, but I had a tough time feeling like I was doing any damage. I did build him tanky and I had around +175dmg on Q by level 18. Any recommended builds for him to crank up the dps?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;14866977*
> WEWT! When I made this thread, I didn't even think I would ever make a thread that got to 200 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I got a buddy that does it real well. I mean real well. He is faster than nearly all other jungles. My noc and xin routes can barely beat him and they can almost beat a solo lane without kills.


does he do the usual cloth armor + 5 pots? I would like to know if he has LoL replay of him using jungle maokai.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14867022*
> I tried nasus last night... I did okay and we won, but I had a tough time feeling like I was doing any damage. I did build him tanky and I had around +175dmg on Q by level 18. Any recommended builds for him to crank up the dps?


Normally one of the core items of nasus is Sheen, if you manage to farm up early then well this makes your life so much easier







You can always turn it into a triforce later as well, or you could go the route of 'atmogs'


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14867141*
> does he do the usual cloth armor + 5 pots? I would like to know if he has LoL replay of him using jungle maokai.


Just shot him a text to ask. I will post back here later when he replies.

We both do use LoL Replay, so I can ask him if he wants to record one for ya. I could even see if he wants to upload it to youtube.

One big thing about maokai is that if you lane with him, always set three saplings at the enemy wraiths. If someone wants to take the big one after, they can. It will only need one hit. If not, their jungler only gets the big one. (we came up with this one within an hour of maokai being released)


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14867022*
> I tried nasus last night... I did okay and we won, but I had a tough time feeling like I was doing any damage. I did build him tanky and I had around +175dmg on Q by level 18. Any recommended builds for him to crank up the dps?


Farm more on the Q. I don't play Nasus, but I had him almost to +400 on that thing by the end of the game. A Sheen will raise your damage output greatly early to mid game. Trinity Force works well on him as well. I'm not a usual Nasus player, but I've seen him enough and understand him enough to give at least that much advice.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14867265*
> Farm more on the Q. I don't play Nasus, but I had him almost to +400 on that thing by the end of the game. A Sheen will raise your damage output greatly early to mid game. Trinity Force works well on him as well. I'm not a usual Nasus player, but I've seen him enough and understand him enough to give at least that much advice.


I agree get a trinity force on him, A sheen or lichbane will do great on him. But thats only if your building for high burst damage with your Q.

trinity force should go well with your ulti also. But You will depend on your ulti to offtank so be very careful.

I would start with a crystal first for the mana and health pot try to solo lane top or with someone who wont need alot of farm. Farm like crazy get trinity force asap. Then rest is situational due to the other teams composition. Atma's and high health or defense i dont remeber if they have lots of dps. FoN if they have alot of nukes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14867141*
> does he do the usual cloth armor + 5 pots? I would like to know if he has LoL replay of him using jungle maokai.


Jungle maokai is a poor jungler in my opinion. Yes his passive helps but his mana pool and regen is too low to do well and will need depend on a blue buff to actually hit the 7-8 minute marker. This can be a problem due to blue buff is never guaranteed. So in competitive play where you aiming to win, i would say mao need to stick to being a tank and pop his ulti for damage reductions. However it is situational because every champ can be fit to jungle and jungle well with proper rune sets.

However to answer your question. Most if not all junglers will start with a cloth armor and 5 pots. Except for those who have a heal or regen spell. Exampled such as warrick and uydr.


----------



## andyroo89

Gah I want the new pc gamer issue for caitlyn's skin but with the magazines not being covered in plastic people will be able to steal the codes and I am not gonna risk buying a magazine and knowing the code I will use will be invalid.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14865633*
> Jungling maokai is viable appearantly


Viable but sadly mooky isn't the most viable champion at higher ELO, despite being one of the most fun to play.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok like I said before i dont play ranked.


----------



## Lyno

ELO is in normal too it's just not visible.

And on an unrelated note - we need more people to join the OCN LOL EU-West room I like having some people to talk to








(Set it to autojoin preferably so when you login you auto join the chatroom)


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14865633*
> I don't played ranked, Since you main her you probably know this answer, I heard that vayne his diminishing movement speed with her passive is this true? What boots should I go with if I get phantom dancers? That wont cause diminishing returns?


Sure. simple answer to that. If you feel slow with phantom dancer and you are running zerks boots then you might wanna try boots of swiftness to give you sustained speed. My choice (although may take time to get used to early game) is to run 3 move speed quints. give that nice speed when matched with phantom dancer and zerks. just keep trying different things in bot games or custom games until you get a build you like









my setup for vayne is Move Speed quints, Armour Pen reds, & attk speed yellows and blues. you'll have to get used to getting the blue buff, but with vayne you'll most likely be carrying so its fitting for you to get the buffs IMO

GOODLUCK


----------



## andyroo89

Dang I wish I got my 3 movement speed quints from razor D: Only got one oh well XD


----------



## IceColdBrewski

well you can always try arm pen quints for the mean time until you get the IP


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii;14863990*
> Probably doing something wrong, he powns pretty much anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just start off getting a lot of money and invest points in the Drain skill (most important skill begin to half game). The silence spell and the ulti become a majority later in a game mostly. I mostly give the first one just 1 point :d and then build up if I don't have so much need fo the other ones.
> 
> Since the drain skill heals you so much, getting blue is really helpful: constant drain spamming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not sure anymore, been a while, but I first get doran's ring, then get my sorcerer's boots, then get stuff with good ability power boosts like Rabadon's deathcap, rod of ages. If possible get the banshee's veil after these items too. The other items are up to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Use your ulti when you're sure of it hitting looooots of targets, I once killed an entire team at once in just a few secs... Good luck ! Hope this helps you a bit.
> 
> About the minions: just keep killing smaller minions with wanding and keep your skills for the bigger (canons or superminions + champions) targets. Never use your ulti for minions only, except in cases like 2 groups of them, a champion nearby...you'll get the hang of it.


Thanks. I appreciate the effort.

But my two main questions are *what damage should a Fiddlesticks be trying to average and what amount of minion kills?*

I'm getting like 85K total damage dealt and 75 minion kills per average game.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14869672*
> Thanks. I appreciate the effort.
> 
> But my two main questions are *what damage should a Fiddlesticks be trying to average and what amount of minion kills?*
> 
> I'm getting like 85K total damage dealt and 75 minion kills per average game.


you should be last hitting. i have around 60 minion kills in the first 10 mins with him. last hitting is essential and timing is everything


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14861645*
> Twitch is great for trolling. Otherwise Vayne is leagues better.


I beg to differ. If played right Twitch is awesome. I use him as my main and the stealth is just unbelievably helpful at getting in the right position to attack (plus it increases atk speed). Expunge has granted me loads of kills from champs who tried to run away.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


I beg to differ. If played right Twitch is awesome. I use him as my main and the stealth is just unbelievably helpful at getting in the right position to attack (plus it increases atk speed). Expunge has granted me loads of kills from champs who tried to run away.


i mean he is good but not viable in ranked. ever since they nerfed his ult he has been just decent. so much fun to play. you kill squishys fast. he is easy to counter though


----------



## andyroo89

gg reaper sorry if I annoyed u in the last game as shaco XD


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

'ello everyone. Just started like a week ago, decided to download and install it to see what the hype was all about. I play Ashe (no surprises there).

I guess I play fair for a beginner, having lots of experience with Starcraft micro. My ingame name is MarkZinger, feel free to add me if you don't care about playing with someone with almost no LoL experience and dies fairly often


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*


i mean he is good but not viable in ranked. ever since they nerfed his ult he has been just decent. so much fun to play. you kill squishys fast. he is easy to counter though


Exactly. He's good for stomping noobs that don't know how to counter him. His viability drops sharply against teams with better teamwork and skilled players.


----------



## andyroo89

I hope to see the last year christmas skinsto be available again, I want to buy nutcracko and workshop nunu









Support it, Inb4 not personal army.









http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/...5#post14129835


----------



## mastertrixter

I literally just played the best/most fun game of league I've ever played. Qued normal with my buddies and got put up against a group of guys trolling with all assassin types. Eve,twitch,kat,teemo,lee sin. We won but we gave them some grief so they challenged us to a custom. Was real intense but we managed to pull out a win just short if an hour and made 5 new friends on league from it. Totally the reason I live this game and will continue to play!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;14876055*
> I literally just played the best/most fun game of league I've ever played. Qued normal with my buddies and got put up against a group of guys trolling with all assassin types. Eve,twitch,kat,teemo,lee sin. We won but we gave them some grief so they challenged us to a custom. Was real intense but we managed to pull out a win just short if an hour and made 5 new friends on league from it. Totally the reason I live this game and will continue to play!


Quite the opposite experience for me, they say, Lets go custom 1v1 nub, I usually say this is a team based game 1v1 won't prove anything, You just want to 1v1 me so no one interrupts your spells (channel spells) so you can kill me and feel better about yourself.

they usually shut up and don't respond.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I can't wait for BF3 to come out so I can uninstall this game, but for some odd reason I have this weird drive to just get my one day bonus in and quit. Since I usually do it right after work so my night is free I do ranked games to lessen the chance I get some idiot in and the ranked teams not surprisingly take the game seriously. I just started playing my first love in that game again, Ashe, and i'm loving it. Arrows on point and farming mid for an infinity edge is absolute pwnage.

Pretty much the same build for me...all Attack masteries, +25 Armor Pen, Inifnity, Bloodthirster, and Brutalizer allows me to kill EZ in 3 auto attacks. 3. Won about 6 ranked games with her.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14879170*
> I can't wait for BF3 to come out so I can uninstall this game, but for some odd reason I have this weird drive to just get my one day bonus in and quit. Since I usually do it right after work so my night is free I do ranked games to lessen the chance I get some idiot in and the ranked teams not surprisingly take the game seriously. I just started playing my first love in that game again, Ashe, and i'm loving it. Arrows on point and farming mid for an infinity edge is absolute pwnage.
> 
> Pretty much the same build for me...all Attack masteries, +25 Armor Pen, Inifnity, Bloodthirster, and Brutalizer allows me to kill EZ in 3 auto attacks. 3. Won about 6 ranked games with her.


lol pretty much the same for me. Play for win of the day then quit again. Don't touch Normal after hitting Silver ELO even though I know I could get at least Gold. Those ranked games just annoy me too much


----------



## andyroo89

Gentlemen, I really really really hope nutcracko and all the christmas skins come back for limited time this year, I really wanna pick up workshop nunu too.

Edit; lol I can see maokai being christmas tree XD


----------



## andyroo89

If any teams or players that is on a team that is interested.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/a...rounds-signups

Link to sign ups

http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/lol-na


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Gentlemen, I really really really hope nutcracko and all the christmas skins come back for limited time this year, I really wanna pick up workshop nunu too.

Edit; lol I can see maokai being christmas tree XD


I want the Santa Zilean skin sooo bad. I've been playing the bomb spam master and he is super useful if you can manage a few buttons (until end game).


----------



## andyroo89

zilean is pretty fun champ, I lol at santa gragas skin XD


----------



## Psyren

I still remember when ppl didn't think much of Zil...

I hated his bomb-spamming ass sooooooo much.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;14883854*
> I still remember when ppl didn't think much of Zil...
> 
> I hated his bomb-spamming ass sooooooo much.


Agreed


----------



## r34p3rex

Back to Alistar <3


----------



## JoeyTB

Well I've done playing Me1 and Me2 so I'm back to LoL now, need to get to lvl 30 again and get all my runes back...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14884466*
> Back to Alistar <3


lololol I still lol'd at our 5 min tower kill and surelias activation is crazy XD


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14884582*
> Well I've done playing Me1 and Me2 so I'm back to LoL now, need to get to lvl 30 again and get all my runes back...


I forgot how long it takes to reach lvl 30. This is one of the reasons some new players stay away from LoL.


----------



## andyroo89

My worst game as shaco in ages, Felt like I was playing him for the first time. Everyone was level 10 and I was level 4 I have no idea what happened in this game, Either way, Utterly useless.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14884974*
> I forgot how long it takes to reach lvl 30. This is one of the reasons some new players stay away from LoL.


Yeah it's taking an age, although I don't play too often and if I do it's prolly an aram, if I can get into one, damn 30 only rooms >_>


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14885277*
> My worst game as shaco in ages, Felt like I was playing him for the first time. Everyone was level 10 and I was level 4 I have no idea what happened in this game, Either way, Utterly useless.


Everyone has one of those occasionally. A couple weeks ago I played cho in a normal game and ended up like 1/14......I was like ***.....then next game went like 10/0 with him lol


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone up for a 5 man premade in a bit?

However much I love nasus I just don't think he is that viable :/ Just something dosn't feel right, maybe he'll be better when I get my runes on again, but rune less he just feels that he isn't adding too much to a team


----------



## Qasual

Hey guys, I'm new but I do play a little LoL.

I main Akali and Sona









Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14885773*
> Anyone up for a 5 man premade in a bit?
> 
> However much I love nasus I just don't think he is that viable :/ Just something dosn't feel right, maybe he'll be better when I get my runes on again, but rune less he just feels that he isn't adding too much to a team


He relies too much on his ulti to do anything. His brother ren is far more useful.


----------



## Fortunex

I love Nasus. Just sit in lane and farm to ~+200 on your Q and then go two shot their carry.


----------



## andyroo89

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14886253*
> Nice to meet ya!


Nice to meet you !

Is supposedly everyone here level 30 ?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14886166*
> He relies too much on his ulti to do anything. His brother ren is far more useful.


Thing is the rest of his skills are really good imo, apart from ss which varies from game to game...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14886208*
> I love Nasus. Just sit in lane and farm to ~+200 on your Q and then go two shot their carry.


If you are allowed to sit and farm and you don't get kited with your ult on then yeah it's great but alas that barely ever happens, I swear :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14886122*
> Nice to meet everyone.


Welcome


----------



## Qasual

I'm actually down for a few normal games as a support if anyone needs a support.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14886208*
> I love Nasus. Just sit in lane and farm to ~+200 on your Q and then go two shot their carry.


Sion > Nasus


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Oops. Wrong thread..


----------



## Yangtastic

Nasus is actually a really good champion.

If his Q is farmed, he's amazing, if it isn't he's good.

Sometimes building AP on him is a good option. His E actually does do a lot, same goes for his ultimate.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14886376*
> Nasus is actually a really good champion.
> 
> If his Q is farmed, he's amazing, if it isn't he's good.
> 
> Sometimes building AP on him is a good option. His E actually does do a lot, same goes for his ultimate.


Yea hes good, but not as good as Sion


----------



## Qasual

I think he makes a great off tank, his survivability and skills are great unless stunned







I don't have much info on Nasus but he's overall really cool when I see someone play him.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14886401*
> I think he makes a great off tank, his survivability and skills are great unless stunned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much info on Nasus but he's overall really cool when I see someone play him.


If your talking about Sion, hes not a tank & should never be used as one. All DPS.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14886446*
> If your talking about Sion, hes not a tank & should never be used as one. All DPS.


Well Nasus, but Scion is a awesome DPS with his stun.









I wish I knew more on these champions though, I mainly know the squishy ones cause that's usually who I feed on with Akali.


----------



## andyroo89

Must have item on sion is quicksilver sash also focus on AS then AD his E gives him so much AD when he levels up.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's easier to be bad with Sion than with Nasus though.


----------



## Qasual

Would you say he is item reliant, and possibly require some feed or better lane control with a partner ?


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14886384*
> Yea hes good, but not as good as Sion


AP Sion scares me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14886509*
> It's easier to be bad with Sion than with Nasus though.


Agreed.


----------



## Fortunex

AP Sion > AD Sion unless the enemy team has no CC.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14886284*
> Nice to meet you !
> Is supposedly everyone here level 30 ?


I dunno about everyone else, but I'm working my way through the 20's. I'm lv. 24 right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14886472*
> Well Nasus, but *Scion* is a awesome DPS with his stun.


Scions do amazing DPS, at least a stun if not a one-hit KO.

















Sorry, I couldn't resist the temptation.


----------



## Qasual

Haha sweet. I'm level 25 with a tiny rune page, what's your main ?

/Trololol I get the Scion joke, I actually want one and I've worked on a few before.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I usually main Safari Cait or Sherwood Forest Ashe.

Sivir is great for farming minion waves, Heimer is good at lane control and annoying people, Sona is a great support character, and Tristana (with Riot skin) was the first champion I ever unlocked, by friending Riot on FB.

I bought Ryze when he was on sale for stupid-cheap, and have yet to use him.
Annie I've only used for a game or two, I got her when she was on sale as well cause I was tired of playing against her and LOL TIBBERS SODOMY.

Next two I unlock are going to be Vayne and Leona, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Qasual

Wow, I only manage to buy two chars and have dedicated rune pages for both of them.

I do love playing Sona so I can be lazy-ish and Akali when I feel like kill stealing.

Blah, I didn't play at all all week. I need more friends to pre-make 5v5's.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I have three rune pages:

AD Carry (+11 Armor Pen, +15 Mana Regen/5 @18, +3.71% Cooldown Reduction)
Sona's Page (+6.3 Magic Pen, +15 Mana Regen/5 @18, +3.71% Cooldown Reduction)
Tank Page (+6.3 Magic Pen, +9.8 Armor, +8.8 Mana Regen/5 @18, +10 Magic Resist)

They're all being improved as I get IP to spare. I use Sona's Page for Heimerdinger as well. The Tank Page is for when I want to try a tank that's on freeplay. Worked well with Leona, Galio doesn't suit my style though.

I also have 5 mastery pages:

Sona (9/0/15)
Heimerdinger (3/0/21)
Tank (0/21/3)
All Offense (21/0/3)
Offense + Teleport Ghost (21/0/3, just a different 3)


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14887336*
> I have three rune pages:
> 
> AD Carry (+11 Armor Pen, +15 Mana Regen/5 @18, +3.71% Cooldown Reduction)
> Sona's Page (+6.3 Magic Pen, +15 Mana Regen/5 @18, +3.71% Cooldown Reduction)
> Tank Page (+6.3 Magic Pen, +9.8 Armor, +8.8 Mana Regen/5 @18, +10 Magic Resist)
> 
> They're all being improved as I get IP to spare. I use Sona's Page for Heimerdinger as well. The Tank Page is for when I want to try a tank that's on freeplay. Worked well with Leona, Galio doesn't suit my style though.
> 
> I also have 5 mastery pages:
> 
> Sona (9/0/15)
> Heimerdinger (3/0/21)
> Tank (0/21/3)
> All Offense (21/0/3)
> Offense + Teleport Ghost (21/0/3, just a different 3)


What quintessences?


----------



## Qasual

I did the math with with Magic Pen, and in the end you really only gain 3-ish damage early game and I always thought flat damage would be a little better to get creeps while helping out the early game.

I can't remember the math correctly but Sona and Akali would benefit pretty well with AD marks than Magic Pen.


----------



## Zcypot

Tank twitch is amazingly fun to play... Match before this fail one I just had(leaver) I was tanking their carry champs







.


----------



## ?Dirty?

hi , i just started playing 3 days ago , im lvl 12 atm , name:dirtyslurpy champs: gank plank ,
veigar


----------



## stu.

I also just started playing a couple days ago. I was looking for a game that I could spend an hour or two max playing, and feel like I may have accomplished something. I've been working on learning how to appropriately play Shen in pub games at the moment, and I'm loving how varied battles can be. Looking forward to doing actual team games in the future!

edit: I've joined the chat group, my Summoner Name is Ruhd.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14887356*
> What quintessences?


Since the quints are the really expensive ones, I've only been able to get one pair of them. So every page uses the same pair of tier 3 scaling mana regen/5 quints.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14887444*
> I did the math with with Magic Pen, and in the end you really only gain 3-ish damage early game and I always thought flat damage would be a little better to get creeps while helping out the early game.
> 
> I can't remember the math correctly but Sona and Akali would benefit pretty well with AD marks than Magic Pen.
> 
> Edit: Don't quote my damage but I'll give the right calculations later in the morning. >_<


Every guide I've read for Sona says MP marks are the way to go, and a few of the tank guides say the same. So that's what I run. Seems to work. If AD works better, I might switch though.


----------



## andyroo89

why don't Shen go ap/tank? he has 1:1 ap ratio on his ultimate, dat shield.


----------



## Keyan

we need to get an official 5v5 team going for ranked.

im so good over voice chat but when i solo q i suck.

need better teamwork...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I finally had my first







game.

quick 3v3 with people from the OCN chat.

Enemy team kept suiciding into the turrets, minion waves, etc.
A couple of times they'd actually attack and stuff.
I was the only one who died on our team though









I wasn't taking it at all seriously, which is why they got me.
The whole time they were typing in chat about how they learned to dive into towers at lv. 2 from CLG, and to report each other cause they were feeding. Dumb stuff like that. They were also putting vision wards throughout the jungle for no real reason.


----------



## boateye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14887444*
> I did the math with with Magic Pen, and in the end you really only gain 3-ish damage early game and I always thought flat damage would be a little better to get creeps while helping out the early game.
> 
> I can't remember the math correctly but Sona and Akali would benefit pretty well with AD marks than Magic Pen.
> 
> Edit: Don't quote my damage but I'll give the right calculations later in the morning. >_<


I would love to see this math. It would go agaisnt years of guides and metagame.

My feeling is that it only gives a stronger early game, but the late game is gimped. Which is the reasoning behind getting either ArP or MrP marks. They help the early game and scale into the late.


----------



## boateye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14889144*
> I finally had my first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game.
> 
> quick 3v3 with people from the OCN chat.
> 
> Enemy team kept suiciding into the turrets, minion waves, etc.
> A couple of times they'd actually attack and stuff.
> I was the only one who died on our team though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't taking it at all seriously, which is why they got me.
> The whole time they were typing in chat about how they learned to dive into towers at lv. 2 from CLG, and to report each other cause they were feeding. Dumb stuff like that. They were also putting vision wards throughout the jungle for no real reason.


Sounds like a trio of smurfs. This late in LoL's life, get used to it. Many lvl 30s are smurfing (creating new accounts to play in the low levels) and really polluting the lower levels. Some actually try to play, but most don't seem to .


----------



## andyroo89

I would not mind making ocn 5v5 team (or multiple ocn 5v5 teams depends how many are interested)


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14889621*
> I would not mind making ocn 5v5 team (or multiple ocn 5v5 teams depends how many are interested)


I would be in for that, must get 30 tho >_>


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14889631*
> I would be in for that, must get 30 tho >_>


xp boosts!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14889670*
> xp boosts!


Not spending any money on boosts









Also saw the new champion page, anyone else getting bored of these style of champions....

anyway heres a linky http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/new-champion-approaches-riven-exile


----------



## gtsteviiee

Just got to level 30, and I'm scared to play ranked.


----------



## Keyan

Your first ranked game will match you with other people still in their first 10 games( you don't get an elo until after 10 ranked games) so don't feel out of place. And ranked elo will be resetting for season 2 next week, so play ranked all you want!

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Qasual

New champions seem so boring...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Not spending any money on boosts









Also saw the new champion page, anyone else getting bored of these style of champions....

anyway heres a linky http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/n...es-riven-exile


that is just... did that artist not get anatomy?

that's one of the most awkward stances I've ever seen - and I've watched the Atop the Fourth Wall reviews of Rob Liefeld's work.

I tried to duplicate that stance without holding anything and it puts your center of gravity about eight inches in front of you. Then you add in the heavy sword (intact, the lore says it's heavier than a kite shield) and I think the picture is of her two seconds from falling on her face.

It's like the torso skeleton was made for a big hulking guy with a heavy sword and then they decided to draw a skinny girl instead with Lee Sin's feet.


----------



## Qasual

You have foreshadowed that the new champion will fall on her face!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Y'know, a clumsy champion would be amusing. Or someone who looks clumsy but is skilled, like a Zui Quon master. Increased dodge ability in exchange for lower health and armor. A passive that gives a 100% chance for a critical hit auto-attack after a successful dodge.


----------



## Qasual

I'd prefer Jax instead than, I JUMP ON YOU!


----------



## Hyrox

Hey, I just added myself to the list. I've been playing a lot lately. I started out with Ashe as my main, and now Teemo is my main. I use Tristana a lot. I mostly prefer ranged ad based champions.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


why don't Shen go ap/tank? he has 1:1 ap ratio on his ultimate, dat shield.


I have tried it, it is really nice build. It means stealing your carries farm though... and you dont want your carry to be underfarmed at all! When Me or my friends play support/tanks we have at most 10 CS before lanning phase ends.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyrox*


Hey, I just added myself to the list. I've been playing a lot lately. I started out with Ashe as my main, and now Teemo is my main. I use Tristana a lot. I mostly prefer ranged ad based champions.


Use tristana more, she is an amazing carry. I dont understand why people laugh at her being labeled a carry(mostly in pubs, most likely noobs). Tristana bot lane with a support/tank that can stun or slow and its over.

That jump is so freaking OP so much dmg out of it.


----------



## Qasual

I haven't seen many Tristana lately, mainly AP spellcaster carries.

Has anyone played Akali lately, she's my main but I wanna learn more on here.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I started with nothing but Tristana and occasionally Ashe. Then I ran Sivir for quite awhile before getting Cait.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


I haven't seen many Tristana lately, mainly AP spellcaster carries.

Has anyone played Akali lately, she's my main but I wanna learn more on here.


Akali is so fun! I remember When I first started playing I got her first. Went full AP and my jaw dropped on her insane dmg! I have not played her in a while... I tunnel vision and get carried away haha.

An enemy! Next to the tower? hmm I can take him... *dead*


----------



## Lombax

Hi just added myself to the list, I play WW, Cho, Nasus, Morde, Teemo, and Trynd mostly 90% of the time. And I play ARAM alot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would like a Kirby style champion!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I would like a Kirby style champion!


cho'gath, he eats ppl.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


Akali is so fun! I remember When I first started playing I got her first. Went full AP and my jaw dropped on her insane dmg! I have not played her in a while... I tunnel vision and get carried away haha.

An enemy! Next to the tower? hmm I can take him... *dead*


Yeah really, or her with a rylais than she is a 1v1 beast and you CAN'T run away. I love to time the tower dives just when the next creep wave on the opposing team is coming so I can ulti out if I had any left.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14892719*
> cho'gath, he eats ppl.


Yes, play as Cho'Gath and listen to him chow down out there.
_"Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom!"_

Had a pretty good game earlier. I always used to underestimate Akali but after playing one who owned us followed by a game where she was on our side and owned... she's pretty good.


----------



## Balsagna

Akali is a lot like Katarina. If you do well early and get some stacks (if you're doing that) you can drop teams late game.

Basically, she's hit or miss. You will either have amazing games, or a lot of piss poor ones. It's a lot rarer to see 'average' Akali's


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boateye;14889148*
> I would love to see this math. It would go agaisnt years of guides and metagame.
> 
> My feeling is that it only gives a stronger early game, but the late game is gimped. Which is the reasoning behind getting either ArP or MrP marks. They help the early game and scale into the late.


Your correct. Those that build with Flat AP or AD marks are only benefited early game. Late game it falls off as generally, even the glass cannons will have about 50% Magic Resist and Armor.

Grabbing Magic Pen boots + Magic Pen runes usually negates that Magic Resist back down to roughly 20%ish. Same works for Armor.

It's much easier to build AP or AD and much harder to build penetration with the added AD/AP.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14894074*
> Akali is a lot like Katarina. If you do well early and get some stacks (if you're doing that) you can drop teams late game.
> 
> Basically, she's hit or miss. You will either have amazing games, or a lot of piss poor ones. It's a lot rarer to see 'average' Akali's


I honestly do not like Katarina for here lack of get away skills. She can initiate way better than Akali though.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14894526*
> I honestly do not like Katarina for here lack of get away skills. She can initiate way better than Akali though.


Wait, what? Akali has super strong initiation.

And Kat has shunpo which is a lot more than some champs have to escape.


----------



## andyroo89

Apparently I got a pentakill. :|


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14894985*
> Apparently I got a pentakill. :|


p-p-p-penta kill!


----------



## andyroo89

I love counter-building against the enemies team main damage, :3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Pentakills use to be so easy with old school Karthus, Jax, Xin, and Teemo.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14895783*
> Pentakills use to be so easy with old school Karthus, Jax, Xin, and Teemo.


Back then when that happened it sucked when I was on the other end of the stick of that.


----------



## Vocality

Tanko?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14894609*
> Wait, what? Akali has super strong initiation.
> 
> And Kat has shunpo which is a lot more than some champs have to escape.


1v1 Yeah, but honestly if you initiate in a team fight. You get aimed and you die. Lots of guides do say she pretty much mops everyone after after initiation though. I agree, unless you R in and cloud super fast. Hahaha









for Kat, I see that she the shunpo being okay but her range of shunpo is like someones Q. Don't take me wrong, I think it's great. But a cloud that gives armor and magic resist AND invisibility seems more beneficial for juking and flashing out of. BUT if kat has a flash too but it's harder to juke with.

I still think both are great but I'm Akali sided for fleeing and Kat sided for Initiation.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I just had three really just absolutely terrible games. The last was with friends as a co-op vs. AI and I kept getting killed by everybody, and it was just so infuriating.

I'm removing the shortcut from the desktop and stepping away from this game for a week (or three) because I just can't play this anymore. I'm sick of Summoner's Rift, I'm sick of everybody being better than me, I'm done.

Send me a PM once Dominion is live and stable. I'm going to work through my Steam backlog (currently at 30 games) and finish Pokemon Black.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14896205*
> I just had three really just absolutely terrible games. The last was with friends as a co-op vs. AI and I kept getting killed by everybody, and it was just so infuriating.
> 
> I'm removing the shortcut from the desktop and stepping away from this game for a week (or three) because I just can't play this anymore. I'm sick of Summoner's Rift, I'm sick of everybody being better than me, I'm done.
> 
> Send me a PM once Dominion is live and stable. I'm going to work through my Steam backlog (currently at 30 games) and finish Pokemon Black.


Hey play an AI game with me, cause I bet you and me is enough to carry the whole team anyways.









OCN CHAT NAO~


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality;14896092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanko?


I use to do this its awesome.


----------



## Qasual

Extra 900 hp on shaco, damn...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14896329*
> Extra 900 hp on shaco, damn...


940 + 450 passive


----------



## Qasual

Now that's even cooler!

Hey Andy, you're on this thread a lot. Can you be my mentor


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14896441*
> Now that's even cooler!
> 
> Hey Andy, you're on this thread a lot. Can you be my mentor


I can try to mentor you, What champion(s) do you play and what do you need help with?

If you want, Add me on LoL: AndyADD


----------



## Qasual

I meant with computers haha, but I do need more friends on LoL for premades.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14896681*
> I meant with computers haha, but I do need more friends on LoL for premades.


*Looks at Andy's sig rig.*



















Me and Andy still holding strong with our 6+ year old rigs. Good stuff.


----------



## Qasual

I'm too afraid to ask anyone else on here and I've seem to taken a liking to this thread haha.

But hey, you can still know a bunch without having the latest stuff.


----------



## andyroo89

Sorry mate, But why are you nervous to ask people on OCN for help? Then again we do have douchebag users and most likely for me pointing it out will get me another warning from the mods.


----------



## r34p3rex

About to start a game if anyone wants to join, add me: popc0rnx


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Sorry mate, But why are you nervous to ask people on OCN for help? Then again we do have douchebag users and most likely for me pointing it out will get me another warning from the mods.


Haha you're point is well done,

I like to keep it simple from too much criticism , but hey this thread is awesome both ways that it's about gaming in a computer forum.


----------



## andyroo89

Either way, What if ocn LoL thread had a mentor type deal? Where people will help out the new players to LoL? idk just woke up thought of this random idea.


----------



## Qasual

That would be flipp'n awesome !


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14904038*
> Either way, What if ocn LoL thread had a mentor type deal? Where people will help out the new players to LoL? idk just woke up thought of this random idea.


Sounds cool!

Random question, if you could make your perfect 5 man team who would it have in it? I would prolly go Orianna mid, ashe/ali bot, Amumu jungle and lee sin top. Even though amumu isn't the best jungler out there he is still highly proficient.


----------



## Psykhotic

Now that I'm coming back to windows I may have to play this, a friend was/is a dev.


----------



## SacredChaos

Hello all! I recently started playing LoL and love it. I used to play DotA Allstars on WC3 with guildies from WoW. I love heroes like Kassadin and Malphite. Been playing Malphite for a bit now and love the play style.


----------



## Qasual

I love Malphites ult, rushes in and BOOOOM!

Makes me laugh when I see a friend play it.


----------



## Balsagna

Yep -- Malphites ulti is great. You'd be suprised on how many malphites save their ulti for an escape though....

That makes me lol harder when they don't use it when they should, and use it when they shouldn't (by escaping as a tank)


----------



## Qasual

I hate that suck much, not using it in a team fight but using it to run away. Even worst, Malphite will live as he's useless to the other teams GG push.


----------



## SacredChaos

Yea its amazing if you got a teammate with ya. Brutal Strikes + Unstoppable Force + Ground Slam + teammate = dead.

BTW 1000th Post!!!!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14904038*
> Either way, What if ocn LoL thread had a mentor type deal? Where people will help out the new players to LoL? idk just woke up thought of this random idea.


I'm in to help mentor. We also need to find the best of the best on OCN and do a Season 2 Premade team.


----------



## Qasual

Congratz on 1k posts


----------



## SacredChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14905016*
> Congratz on 1k posts


Thanks! Its been a long time coming lol.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone got arctic caitlyn and not want?


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SacredChaos;14905034*
> Thanks! Its been a long time coming lol.


Haha neat, I just started awhile back. Soaking in whatever info I need to run my rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14905107*
> anyone got arctic caitlyn and not want?


It's not hard to get, why not get a little RP card. It's cheap


----------



## hollowtek

doh so there are arctic caitlyn skins out in the wild already?

anywho.. i got 6361 ip and wondering if i should save it for the new champ raven? hmmm...


----------



## Qasual

I usually focus on runes for my mains, but getting champions seems pretty easy when you get near 1k a day. Hahaha. So don't worry on the choices you make !


----------



## Nhb93

I'm down to mentor, since I need to start getting closer to even. More good OCN players, so we can play. I'm pretty good with Jarvin, so anyone have any other off-tanks to play? Thinking about Renekton or Udyr.

On the subject of a Season 2 team, I'm down to tank or play Jarvin as off tank (though I wont get any damage other than atmogs unless it's getting close to the end). I could play an AD carry like GP or Cait, but not everyone wants to tank.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm down for Taric or Janna.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;14905006*
> I'm in to help mentor. We also need to find the best of the best on OCN and do a Season 2 Premade team.


lol I'm no where near best of the best, Just the guy with the knowledge and that is it.


----------



## hollowtek

Lol if only I could devote the time into being in an OCN season 2 premade... That'd be awesome! But going back to Ip points, Jesus, 1k Ip points a day, man you must be playing LoL non stop! I have to take a break every few games, it gives me a major headache if I sit there and play for over 3 hours at a time. I think I probably earn anywhere from 250-500 points a day... So getting to 6300 was an achievement for me lol.


----------



## Qasual

Maybe 1k was exaggerating but if you get first win and another game that already 400ip You can easily do 500-750 a day and the occasional 1k. >_> LOL


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14904344*
> Sounds cool!
> 
> Random question, if you could make your perfect 5 man team who would it have in it? I would prolly go Orianna mid, ashe/ali bot, Amumu jungle and lee sin top. Even though amumu isn't the best jungler out there he is still highly proficient.


My ideal team would be:
Fiddlesticks - Mid
Galio - Top
Nunu and Ashe - Bot
Warwick - Jungle


----------



## andyroo89

Oh! **** just got real, Will post the results after couple people guess who won!







or when I get out of the shower, Which ever comes first.

Here is a hint, Our karthus decides to go jungling with me, when we got to red I stopped attacking and let the red buff attack him and he did not notice he was aggroing it and the red minion killed him, So after he called me bad shaco, I was lvl 4 while the enemy shaco was lvl 6. So this should give you a hint on which team won.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Add me!

1337Lutz on OCN and LoL!


----------



## Akusho

Hello! I'm playing Annie as main and want to buy another champ. I'm searching for something similar, a mage-nuker or something like that. Who should I look at?
I was thinking buying Anivia, but still can't decide if she is worth it or not


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14907583*
> Hello! I'm playing Annie as main and want to buy another champ. I'm searching for something similar, a mage-nuker or something like that. Who should I look at?
> I was thinking buying Anivia, but still can't decide if she is worth it or not


Okay besides annie, the next best few are Brand and Veigar. There are obviously a few more mage nukes out there that are just as good, but these three seem to dominate most games.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;14907583*
> Hello! I'm playing Annie as main and want to buy another champ. I'm searching for something similar, a mage-nuker or something like that. Who should I look at?
> I was thinking buying Anivia, but still can't decide if she is worth it or not


I dig Anevias egg.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14907550*
> Oh! **** just got real, Will post the results after couple people guess who won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or when I get out of the shower, Which ever comes first.
> 
> Here is a hint, Our karthus decides to go jungling with me, when we got to red I stopped attacking and let the red buff attack him and he did not notice he was aggroing it and the red minion killed him, So after he called me bad shaco, I was lvl 4 while the enemy shaco was lvl 6. So this should give you a hint on which team won.


Ok I am out of the shower all squeaky clean here our the results.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14907550*
> Oh! **** just got real, Will post the results after couple people guess who won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or when I get out of the shower, Which ever comes first.
> 
> Here is a hint, Our karthus decides to go jungling with me, when we got to red I stopped attacking and let the red buff attack him and he did not notice he was aggroing it and the red minion killed him, So after he called me bad shaco, I was lvl 4 while the enemy shaco was lvl 6. So this should give you a hint on which team won.


How does your client have the Chinese artwork for the characters?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14907731*
> How does your client have the Chinese artwork for the characters?


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=205938


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14907628*
> Okay besides annie, the next best few are Brand and Veigar. There are obviously a few more mage nukes out there that are just as good, but these three seem to dominate most games.


I didn't like Veigar when he was free, Brand seems nice, I'm still hesitant though... big sum of IP


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14907628*
> Okay besides annie, the next best few are Brand and Veigar. There are obviously a few more mage nukes out there that are just as good, but these three seem to dominate most games.


Best Mage is still Ori and she's still banned in every game. Sucks too, because I love playing her.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14907785*
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=205938


Darn that looks good. Can't wait until the NA/EU client officially gets the rest of its artwork updated.


----------



## Keyan

I got my arctic warfare skin!

It unlocked caitlyn too, apparently I never bought her. Lol










Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## hollowtek

where'd you get the skin from?
Quote:


> Best Mage is still Ori and she's still banned in every game. Sucks too, because I love playing her.


Haven't thought about her until you pointed it out. She does seem to dominate games frequently too. But probably as much as Brand or Annie would (in games I've played at least).


----------



## Keyan

Codes are in the new pcgamer for her. Article is about dominion I believe. Still have to read it.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan;14909318*
> Codes are in the new pcgamer for her. Article is about dominion I believe. Still have to read it.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


is the magazine protect with plastic? Seems you got lucky with a valid code, Anons on /v/ have been posting codes in the LoL general thread. Too nervous to pick up pcgamer magazine knowing the code could be invalid.


----------



## JBVsev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14909624*
> is the magazine protect with plastic? Seems you got luck and had valid code, Anons on /v/ have been posting codes in the LoL general thread. Too nervous to pick up pcgamer magazine knowing the code could be invalid.


Apparently you can contact PC Gamer if your code is invalid, and they can make it work if you get an invalid code.


----------



## Qasual

Afternoon forum!


----------



## andyroo89

Streaming it wont be great quality. http://www.twitch.tv/andyroo89


----------



## un1b4ll

I'm watching this right now Andy.


----------



## andyroo89

Defeat







gonna be streaming again just stopped it since apparently it records my streams.

http://www.twitch.tv/andyroo89


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14916122*
> Defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be streaming again just stopped it since apparently it records my streams.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/andyroo89


dont get why you have it listed as unknown game


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14916328*
> dont get why you have it listed as unknown game


havent fully set up my channel or my streams


----------



## JoeyTB

I like ponies


----------



## IceColdBrewski

http://www.own3d.tv/IceColdBrewski

add me as: IceColdBrewski

like to destroy noobs. get over 1k IP a day easily. down to play with you guys if ya want


----------



## Qasual

I like robot zombie unicorns, that should be a new champion.


----------



## godofdeath

wow carrying is hard
13/4 something caitlyn is tuff
specially with a warwick that just rushes madreds with a team of ap -.-


----------



## JoeyTB

Pro tip, whenever your on skype with tohru, andy and synntax don't for the love of god mention rule 34 while playing Lol, just save yourself...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14917924*
> Pro tip, whenever your on skype with tohru, andy and synntax don't for the love of god mention rule 34 while playing Lol, just save yourself...


----------



## Qasual

What I missed out on a premade ?!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;14917989*
> What I missed out on a premade ?!


Sort of







And I finally have my Stream working sort of woo... Not playing now but if anyone cares I'll prolly be streaming everygame now... http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## goldboy

hey started playing this game and really liked it









I'm from Australia so which region will give me the least lag? Also, I am sick and tired of playing with newbies, it is ruining my win/loss record









- fave champs: warwick, nunu, malphite, and veigar (nothing says **** to tibbers like a one-hit shut-down on annie late game)


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;14918209*
> hey started playing this game and really liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Australia so which region will give me the least lag? Also, I am sick and tired of playing with newbies, it is ruining my win/loss record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - fave champs: warwick, nunu, and veigar (nothing says **** to tibbers like a one-hit shut-down on annie late game)


G'day! (looks at map) Prolly america









But tibbers is so cuddly! :s


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14917924*
> Pro tip, whenever your on skype with tohru, andy and synntax don't for the love of god mention rule 34 while playing Lol, just save yourself...


giggity giggity, awwwwright.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldboy;14918209*
> hey started playing this game and really liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Australia so which region will give me the least lag? Also, I am sick and tired of playing with newbies, it is ruining my win/loss record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - fave champs: warwick, nunu, malphite, and veigar (nothing says **** to tibbers like a one-hit shut-down on annie late game)


US most likely, unless you can get into the taiwan servers
but then you wont know what they sayings


----------



## JoeyTB

Im gonna start playing/streaming if you wanna watch then be my guest...








http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## Qasual

Hmm who feels like gaming, see everyone in ocn chat.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Joey stop watching OCN and pay attention to your game









See? I told ya. Now you've died twice three a couple times.

Yes, I'm watching your stream and screwing with you. I can hear your music. Did you put all your music into your favorites folder? mfw 600+ song playlist. You shouldn't have used your shield on Galio. Dude's playing terribly. Also, 16-bit radio station ftw.

Most of your team is kinda really playing like crap.

Why isn't Galio facechecking the brush? He's the bloody tank, it's his job.


----------



## Qasual

8 Kills Sona, epic fail.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


giggity giggity, awwwwright.










lolololololol XD

edit; I wont be streaming anymore for a while, After looking over my recorded streams they are way too pixelated, Once I upgrade my upload speed from this:










to higher upload speed, Hoping 3+ Mb/s my stream should be smoother and not so pixelated.


----------



## Nhb93

I personally thought it was fine to watch. The icons and champions were well defined, more than enough to tell what was going on. It would occasionally get pixelated, but was still worth watching. I enjoyed watching it at least. I still don't understand how to use Sion's E though...


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I personally thought it was fine to watch. The icons and champions were well defined, more than enough to tell what was going on. It would occasionally get pixelated, but was still worth watching. I enjoyed watching it at least. I still don't understand how to use Sion's E though...










I don't play sion much but surely isn't it a case of turn on when you are last hitting or having a bash a the enemy/tower?


----------



## andyroo89

Shaco bug fixes / buffs coming out, Potientally new skin too.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Shaco bug fixes / buffs coming out, Potientally new skin too.


What about any other champs?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This annoys me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jozrael (Network Operations Center Sentinel, Riot Games)*

Originally posted today (9/13) at 5:24am

Hey guys - sorry to disappoint, but Dominion is not coming with the Riven patch.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


What about any other champs?



Uh i forgot =/ I think sion was one of em.


----------



## Lyno

Next patch includes: Mordekaiser, Shen, Taric, Orianna, Shaco.

Morde will be a nerf due to everyone QQ'ing him (Not OP imo other than an AD carry ghost)
Shen a MUCH needed buff
Taric - heard he might be getting a new ult? Otherwise he's fine.
Orianna - Doesn't really need a buff or a nerf but most likely will be getting a nerf.
Shaco - Much needed buffs.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


Next patch includes: Mordekaiser, Shen, Taric, Orianna, Shaco.

Morde will be a nerf due to everyone QQ'ing him (Not OP imo other than an AD carry ghost)
Shen a MUCH needed buff
Taric - heard he might be getting a new ult? Otherwise he's fine.
Orianna - Doesn't really need a buff or a nerf but most likely will be getting a nerf.
*Shaco - Much needed buffs.*


Cannot wait, I do pretty well, Cannot wait for the buffs/fixes. I hope he comes out with a new skin.


----------



## un1b4ll

Shaco does need buffs, and a jack in the box ap ratio nerf at low levels, but that's very minor.

I realized how underpowered he was the other day when he was about 2 levels behind me (jax) and I couldn't kill him because he just kept stealthing away. So I built 2 rabadon's deathcaps and 1 shot him. Super satisfying for me, but I felt kinda bad.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Cannot wait, I do pretty well, Cannot wait for the buffs/fixes. I hope he comes out with a new skin.


Riot said themselves - only reason they didn't just buff him ages ago was because his jungle was so strong. Quite curious as to how the buffs will work.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Season 2 and stats reset(?) tomorrow


----------



## Lyno

Providing the new champ comes out tomorrow with the end of Season 1 - looks like tomorrow may be the release of Dominion too.

I'll just be glad for and end to Season 1. Will try for platinum next server


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno;14923724*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing the new champ comes out tomorrow with the end of Season 1 - looks like tomorrow may be the release of Dominion too.
> 
> I'll just be glad for and end to Season 1. Will try for platinum next server


I already posted this, I'll do it again.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=14323680#post14323680


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Next patch includes: Mordekaiser, Shen, Taric, Orianna, Shaco.
> 
> Morde will be a nerf due to everyone QQ'ing him (Not OP imo other than an AD carry ghost)
> Shen a MUCH needed buff
> Taric - heard he might be getting a new ult? Otherwise he's fine.
> Orianna - Doesn't really need a buff or a nerf but most likely will be getting a nerf.
> Shaco - *removed from game until next patch to fix balance issues and bugs*


Fixed it for you Andy









please don't kill me in my sleep


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14924021*
> Fixed it for you Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please don't kill me in my sleep


You would troll me like how my friend trolled me, Thankfully I remembered what happened last night,









You're lucky I found redhead thread on /s/


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14923989*
> I already posted this, I'll do it again.
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=14323680#post14323680


Damn


----------



## IceColdBrewski

live right now:

http://www.own3d.tv/IceColdBrewski#/live/116316

join in if you want. add me to play


----------



## andyroo89

So ya I heard if you want to troll as shaco you go AP, Ok I did, Now what? Oh wait.


----------



## TFL Replica

If they change (nerf) Taric's ulti I'm going to be truly truly truly outraged.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14927432*
> If they change (nerf) Taric's ulti I'm going to be truly truly truly outraged.


*flash out of bushes* get bedazzled *flicks wrist*


----------



## TFL Replica

Maybe one day riot will come up with a "Straight Taric" skin. Until then, I'm glad there's a custom skin community.


----------



## JoeyTB

Going to be streaming morg play + webcam








http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14927825*
> Going to be streaming morg play + webcam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


watching this...

btw the patch review is out..

BUFFED MORDE ----> ARE YOU INSANE RIOT ??????


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz;14927870*
> watching this...
> 
> btw the patch review is out..
> 
> BUFFED MORDE ----> ARE YOU INSANE RIOT ??????


Nah it's a nerf - the problem with morde was fighting him with minions. It's like the irelia changes with her ult.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno;14927909*
> Nah it's a nerf - the problem with morde was fighting him with minions. It's like the irelia changes with her ult.


nerf? increasing early shield?


----------



## blackbuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeytb;14927825*
> going to be streaming morg play + webcam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


<3


----------



## TFL Replica

Can't think about Taric ulti. Have AD Kass on my mind.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14927432*
> If they change (nerf) Taric's ulti I'm going to be truly truly truly outraged.


You should be outraged, then. Taric's got a brand new ult.

Also, for Andy:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyandalee*
> Shaco
> 
> * Jack-in-the-Box
> 
> o Boxes are now immune to damage while stealthed if the source cannot see them
> o Jack in the Box trigger radius reduced to 325 from 400 to mitigate cases where it fears targets and they run out of range, rendering the Box unable to attack
> o Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes could be seen by stealthed enemies
> o Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes could be seen in brush or through fog of war while not stealthed if an enemy was nearby
> o Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes would sometimes stop attacking targets if they both were in brush
> o Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes could activate but fail to fear targets moving near the edge of its range
> o Fixed a bug where turrets would always attack Jack in the Boxes first
> 
> * Improved Jack in the Box AI
> 
> o Boxes will hard lock onto the closest champion that has damaged Shaco recently, or that Shaco has damaged
> o Boxes will soft lock onto other non-neutral-monsters they attack (they will prefer to keep attacking that target)
> o We plan more Box AI improvements in the future!
> 
> * We plan to nerf Shaco in the next update.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14928790*
> You should be outraged, then. Taric's got a brand new ult.


Doesn't really look like a nerf to me. I play support Taric and this new ulti fits that role better.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Shaco
> 
> Jack-in-the-Box
> Boxes are now immune to damage while stealthed if the source cannot see them
> Jack in the Box trigger radius reduced to 325 from 400 to mitigate cases where it fears targets and they run out of range, rendering the Box unable to attack
> Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes could be seen by stealthed enemies
> Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes could be seen in brush or through fog of war while not stealthed if an enemy was nearby
> Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes would sometimes stop attacking targets if they both were in brush
> Fixed a bug where Jack in the Boxes could activate but fail to fear targets moving near the edge of its range
> Fixed a bug where turrets would always attack Jack in the Boxes first
> Improved Jack in the Box AI
> Boxes will hard lock onto the closest champion that has damaged Shaco recently, or that Shaco has damaged
> Boxes will soft lock onto other non-neutral-monsters they attack (they will prefer to keep attacking that target)
> We plan more Box AI improvements in the future!


HNNNNNG yes


----------



## boateye

I like the changes this patch. frankly, i've been OK with 95% of Riot's changes from recent memory. This Morde fix was long overdue, though.


----------



## boateye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14927825*
> Going to be streaming morg play + webcam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


BTW, you're stream is hyper laggy.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I've actually never seen anyone play Taric except for bots.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boateye;14928871*
> BTW, you're stream is hyper laggy.


My fps in that last game was woeful for some reason :/


----------



## imadude10

Get on nao for a game!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The Riven patch is coming. A bit late, but it's coming.

Now if only it had Dominion in it as well...


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


nerf? increasing early shield?


While it seems like a buff, it's a substantial nerf. Shield generation has been cut _in half_. Also, late game shield with morde is ineffective even at 30% especially considering most team fights at that point are rarely around minions waves. Just my thoughts on it (seeing how I've played morde over 400 games now).

Off topic: I finally learned how to Deny creeps in Heroes of Newerth haha. Man I've been spoiled too much by LoL... Thank goodness for training mode hehe.


----------



## Keyan

I'm glad mord is nerfed. I'm glad he isn't invincible any more early game. I've always had issues with it early game. Move in for a gank, use all my skills only to have him use Siphon of Destruction on minions and refill his shield - completely negating everything I've done. Being able to widdle him down now should be great.. Plus it seems fair to make him more viable in dominion; there are almost no minion waves to gain shield off of so to increase it from doing damage to champs instead makes sense.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Shen
General:
Base attack damage increased to 54.5 from 53.8.
Attack damage per level increased to 3.375 from 3.075.
Base armor increased to 19 from 18.

Vorpal Blade:
Base magic damage increased to 70/115/140/175/210 from 50/90/130/170/210.
Magic damage ability power ratio increased to 0.75 from 0.65.
Heal over 3 seconds increased to 18/26/34/42/50 from 10/20/30/40/50.
Heal 0.2 ability power ratio has been removed.

Feint: ability power ratio increased to 0.75 from 0.6.

Shadow Dash: taunt duration increased to 1/1.25/1.5/1.75/2 seconds from 0.8/1.1/1.4/1.7/2.

Stand United:
Shield strength ability power ratio increased to 1.5 from 1.0.
Energy cost (50) has been removed.


How do these changes look for Shen? I only started playing last week, and some of the factors seem to be minuscule... I wouldn't say that there is enough to focus on an AP build though... Certainly the change to Vorpal Blade is going to make early game much better.


----------



## doc2142

I just got this yesterday. Pretty cool game, easy to play but hard to master. It sucks though because you have to know the other champion to be active in your lane, you can't just go in there as a noob and expect to be any useful to your teammate.


----------



## Lyno

New skins:

Singed
Malzahar
Kog'Maw

I like the malz one but others seem a bit basic compared to ones done in the recent past.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14932551*
> While it seems like a buff, it's a substantial nerf. Shield generation has been cut _in half_. Also, late game shield with morde is ineffective even at 30% especially considering most team fights at that point are rarely around minions waves. Just my thoughts on it (seeing how I've played morde over 400 games now).
> 
> Off topic: I finally learned how to Deny creeps in Heroes of Newerth haha. Man I've been spoiled too much by LoL... Thank goodness for training mode hehe.


One thing that I discovered was that getting good at HoN made me better at LoL. I warded a LOT more, I found it easier to last hit creeps and I even picked up the holier than thou elitist attitude. I won 3 games that HoN didn't register and on a 4th the server kicked everyone out and gave everyone a "leave". I'm not going to be so quick to whine about Riot's servers next time. Playing both games is truly outrageous.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno;14933615*
> New skins:
> 
> Singed
> Malzahar
> Kog'Maw
> 
> I like the malz one but others seem a bit basic compared to ones done in the recent past.


OMG Singed one looks sick


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;14933291*
> How do these changes look for Shen? I only started playing last week, and some of the factors seem to be minuscule... I wouldn't say that there is enough to focus on an AP build though... Certainly the change to Vorpal Blade is going to make early game much better.


You'd be surprised how much a small change can alter a champ. I can see Shen's building slightly AP because the 1.5AP ratio on his ult is pretty damn huge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14933582*
> I just got this yesterday. Pretty cool game, easy to play but hard to master. It sucks though because you have to know the other champion to be active in your lane, you can't just go in there as a noob and expect to be any useful to your teammate.


Yeah there's a few learning curves in LoL from beginner to expert - just take it one step at a time








Once you get the basics try a Co-op vs ai, it's surprisingly difficult for a newplayer and you can learn basic laning tips. If you're EU west and want some help I'll happily play a co-op vs ai with you and give you some tips.


----------



## andyroo89

Lol @ reverse nunu skin, lol nunu has the yeti on his back, Oh gawd XD


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14935092*
> Lol @ reverse nunu skin, lol nunu has the yeti on his back, Oh gawd XD


Where?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14935109*
> Where?


Idea, nothing serious, My friends and I were talking about it.


----------



## Lyno

Oh my god I'm in love with this skin.

Anyway some ingame on the other skins I linked:
Singed

Malzahar
Malzahar Pet (EPIC)

Kog'Maw


----------



## Psyren

If Riven can be built tankydeeps and can jungle well then i guess i'll have my champ to fill that role. I only play female champs, so yeah i'm stuck with plenty carries lol


----------



## Nhb93

The in-game picture of the Kog skin makes him look like the Lungfish from Psychonauts. Almost makes it worth getting.


----------



## godofdeath

Any riven vids?


----------



## andyroo89

No not yet, AP shaco or jungling shaco? Either way they will be too scared check those bushes.


----------



## godofdeath

Anyone streaming riven on own3d?


----------



## andyroo89

OMG ppl are gonna Q_Q so hard on shacos JITB there gonna ask for a nerd on em, WELL SCREW YOU, I DEALT WITH 6 MONTHS OF BROKEN JITB, So, Deal with it.


----------



## SkullTrail

Anyone up for a vent group? Add me: Skullpture


----------



## andyroo89

My team just aced and this was very close game and we go to push and I somehow lose my internet shortly after and I thought ok I will exit out and log back in real quick. I go to launch LoL and it decides to patch my client, AGAIN. So I finally log in and we ended up losing, Man this is the 2nd time this has happened, Makes me feel like enemy player somehow LOIC my PC.


----------



## JoeyTB

Gonna be streaming if my fps behaves itself... 
http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


My team just aced and this was very close game and we go to push and I somehow lose my internet shortly after and I thought ok I will exit out and log back in real quick. I go to launch LoL and it decides to patch my client, AGAIN. So I finally log in and we ended up losing, Man this is the 2nd time this has happened, Makes me feel like enemy player somehow LOIC my PC.


well, you were so happy about Shaco, I couldn't resist...









lol just kidding

help, he's got a crazy look in his eyes


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


well, you were so happy about Shaco, I couldn't resist...









lol just kidding

help, he's got a crazy look in his eyes



why so serious? *I'm in the corner of your room making this pose*


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


why so serious? *I'm in the corner of your room making this pose*











yfw my room has no corners


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


yfw my room has no corners


doesnt matter im hanging by your ceiling with my foot using velcro.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

if velcro isn't strong enough to hold my old roommate to the ceiling it isn't strong enough to hold you up there either. only things on my ceiling are a smoke detector and a sagging ceiling fan.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


if velcro isn't strong enough to hold my old roommate to the ceiling it isn't strong enough to hold you up there either. only things on my ceiling are a smoke detector and a sagging ceiling fan.


In the ghetto.


----------



## Akusho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_ERvayBr3M


----------



## blackbuilder

yow yow yow! 1hr+ ~.~ game won with Amumu, favorite tank now :3 in 5v5
took long mostly bc team was playing around getting blue/red and fighting baron just the hell of it.


----------



## stu.

Very nice!

I won a game this morning with Shen. Got a couple of incredible saves with Stand United and Teleport, turning the tides even though they had the lead for the majority of the game.


----------



## TFL Replica

I almost broke my LoL installation by trying to replace regular Sivir with PAX Sivir. Damn my curiosity.


----------



## smokebaca

sign me up i love this game been looking for a ranked group to play with for a long time as well


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbuilder;14944629*
> yow yow yow! 1hr+ ~.~ game won with Amumu, favorite tank now :3 in 5v5
> took long mostly bc team was playing around getting blue/red and fighting baron just the hell of it.


Mumu is a great tank; consistent and damaging DPS, decent nuking abilities, great initiation with toss (don't miss, the CD is HORRIBLE), and GREAT AOE root. Combine him with Fiddlesticks, Katarina, Orianna, or any AOE nuker for extreme laughs.


----------



## andyroo89

Amumu's AoE is scary, Have to be spread out not to get snared by amumu ulti, even then you can get picked off by a assassin champ or tanky dps that slaps your ****.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14947388*
> Amumu's AoE is scary, Have to be spread out not to get snared by amumu ulti, even then you can get picked off by a assassin champ or tanky dps that slaps your ****.


I guess I know who I'm playing next time we play.


----------



## ShaneS429

I wanna play!

Do we have a LoL chat in the game?

If not, I made a OCN chat that anyone can join when they pop on LoL and see who else is on from this board to play with.


----------



## Lyno

Lost 2 rankeds in a row today. ELO reset is HORRIBLE


----------



## un1b4ll

Dat Jax.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yukjRwIjGk[/ame]


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14949605*
> Dat Jax.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yukjRwIjGk


*finishs off buying dodge runes* Ok brb gonna go pentachill now









BTW do you have the non slow mo version?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;14949605*
> Dat Jax.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yukjRwIjGk


I think you just won the game.


----------



## un1b4ll

The replay is hosted here: https://public.me.com/nate

It's formatted for League Replays: http://www.leaguereplays.com/

I'm going to do another non-slow mo version when I get home, i'll update with that in a bit.


----------



## andyroo89

ok 2-7-10 jax im gonna buy more wards to jump to and make em made, umad?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Whos down for a game? Its wasn't 1v5 jax, it was 2v5. Tower dmg ftw.


----------



## andyroo89

Just went against another jungle shaco, **** just got real.


----------



## Fortunex

*** was that Shaco building?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14951887*
> *** was that Shaco building?


I believe, Bloodrazers and a tiamat, or just a tiamat


----------



## JoeyTB

So I just learnt 2 things from the last game I played

IMA GAREN

Acid is a baller lux

And andy is mad


----------



## ShaneS429

Demacia!!!

*Triple Kill*


----------



## Fortunex

Wow, Warwick is such BS easymode lol. I have to try hard to initiate effectively and pull of good ganks with Udyr, with WW it feels like I have training wheels; "Here's your initiation ability, here's the follow up, and when you get them low, they can't juke you in bushes or get away from you. Also, your character plays himself through the jungle. GLHF!"


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14954555*
> Wow, Warwick is such BS easymode lol. I have to try hard to initiate effectively and pull of good ganks with Udyr, with WW it feels like I have training wheels; "Here's your initiation ability, here's the follow up, and when you get them low, they can't juke you in bushes or get away from you. Also, your character plays himself through the jungle. GLHF!"


Warwick is much easier to stop than Udyr.


----------



## Fortunex

But also much harder to shut down. Udyr is only unstoppable if he gets well fed/farmed, and it isn't too hard to keep him from doing that most of the time. Think I'm gonna switch over, as much as I love the bear, WW is more consistent (and I can play him competently while eating).


----------



## Keyan

Started to finally get a few good caitlyn games going, I dunno if it is her or my new mouse but I rage 1000x less than I used to with teemo using the same crit build XD Legends almost seems relaxing and easy









would anyone be interested in a team game VoIP (skype or vent) today around 5pm EST?

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14953202*
> So I just learnt 2 things from the last game I played
> 
> IMA GAREN
> 
> Acid is a baller lux
> 
> *And andy is mad*


This, that bastard took my jungling shaco.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Stupid Garen and his kill stealing ult...


----------



## TFL Replica

All this talk about scrubby champs like warwick and garen irks me. I challenge you to play Sivir, solo queue and win. Screenshot as evidence.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14957418*
> All this talk about scrubby champs like warwick and garen irks me. I challenge you to play Sivir, solo queue and win. Screenshot as evidence.


Ill be on tonight at 6pm eastern.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14957418*
> All this talk about scrubby champs like warwick and garen irks me. I challenge you to play Sivir, solo queue and win. Screenshot as evidence.


Lets start a flame war, Who do you play?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14958249*
> Lets start a flame war, Who do you play?


I play the following usually: Anivia, Ashe, Amumu, Gragas, Taric, Sona, Vladimir, Nasus, and Orianna


----------



## andyroo89

Skins post em up!


----------



## jigglylizard

I've been having my graphics drivers crashing intermittently when playing LoL. Nvidia's most recent ones. I may try a clean reinstall but its very annoying to be d/c for as much as 5 minutes each time.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14958477*
> Skins post em up!


hax you dont even have the tristana facebook skin


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14958477*
> Skins post em up!


How do you get that screen? I can't find a place that shows just the skins you own (only one that shows the ones you don't own)


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14957418*
> All this talk about scrubby champs like warwick and garen irks me. I challenge you to play Sivir, solo queue and win. Screenshot as evidence.


Challenge completed.










4 towers pushed and almost an inhib.


----------



## Nevaziah

Atmas and Warmogs? QUE?


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14958477*
> Skins post em up!


Kitty Kat!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;14959691*
> How do you get that screen? I can't find a place that shows just the skins you own (only one that shows the ones you don't own)


I made that in paint, went to each individual champion profile and cut out of the skin screen and paste it into a new paint window.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Atmas and Warmogs? QUE?


Very tanky, lots of damage, complete ******* bull**** OP







Starks or Phantom Dancer was gonna be my next item.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Atmas and Warmogs? QUE?


Atmas and Frozen Mallet. FM over Warmags allllll the timeeeee


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone else here play AP shaco? If so, give me your insights about it and what items you use on him? I noticed DFG is a must have item on AP shaco, Which is great that it has g/per5 just like my ghostblade having g/per5 item when I go AD.

What strategies do you use? I started to use one where I place jitb in the river bush and when someone chase I just run right next to it instead and if they follow me in the river I will turn back and go in the bush, Alot of times they still follow me in, Got a double kill, one of them being first blood, Survived with 10 hp. I think Acid Edge was there when it happened.. I know someone from OCN was there.


----------



## Ekemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Atmas and Warmogs? QUE?


not as bad as: 
Tear > RoA > Boots > Deathcap > Lichbane > Warmogs > whatev

Trust me, once kassadin gets deathcap, things are pretty bad. But when he dings warmog: GG.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Atmas and Warmogs? QUE?


Atmogs is pretty much required on some bruisers.


----------



## Lyno

Kind stopped buying skins before the EU split (other than some that I HAD to get of course







)
Not a bad collection I guess


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


Kind stopped buying skins before the EU split (other than some that I HAD to get of course







)
Not a bad collection I guess











Nice skins im hoping badger teemo goes on sale soon


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone up for a game just acid edge and I. We need more people, add me on LoL, AndyADD


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Skins post em up!


----------



## andyroo89

GG ocn, GG


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I hate (with the fury of a thousand suns) laning against people playing the following:

Annie (Flash + Tibbers)
Lux (I'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR)
Vayne (outranges and outdamages anyone I play as)
Orianna (if it wasn't against TOS I'd tell you explicitly where you can shove your stupid ball)

That is all.


----------



## Fortunex

Annie with flash + ignite is stupid I agree. Lux isn't bad, Vayne isn't bad, Ori is a sandwich.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14964748*
> I hate (with the fury of a thousand suns) laning against people playing the following:
> 
> Annie (Flash + Tibbers)
> Lux (I'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR)
> Vayne (outranges and outdamages anyone I play as)
> Orianna (if it wasn't against TOS I'd tell you explicitly where you can shove your stupid ball)
> 
> That is all.


Annie is a very easy to play champion but you can usually predict the flash-tibbers and flash away just before they land it. Otherwise just try and avoid her harass or out harass her so a flash tibbers would probably get her killed too. (remember her full combo can't kill unless she's fed, so if you stay safe from harass you're safe from a flash tibbers combo). - Also of note is a lot of Annie's don't smart cast so won't get their full combo off in the stun so you might be able to get your combo off too if you're fast, hopefully killing her, or you could flash away in time to survive (just be careful not to flash away if you're at near-no health and an ignite is on you - don't waste it).
Lux - Lazer doesn't have huge damage until late game and it can be dodged if you're quick.
Vayne - Her range is actually quite short for an AD carry, just avoid them 3 silver bolt combos.
Orianna - Strongest AP caster before nerf - not so sure now, but just predict the ball's harass and she won't be able to nuke your health very easily when she ults


----------



## Fortunex

HOLY ****. 91 MINUTE GAME.









Our team was at our nexus towers for 30+ minutes, and we just kept holding, kept picking off what we could, made one push when 3 of them were down and took out one nexus turret, then again like 20 minutes later and won the game. The most epic game I have ever played by far.


----------



## ZaNgEtZu56

Singed is officially the most awesome champion!


















And just had an epic game as Janna


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14964748*
> I hate (with the fury of a thousand suns) laning against people playing the following:
> 
> Annie (Flash + Tibbers)
> Lux (I'MA FIRIN' MAH LAZOR)
> Vayne (outranges and outdamages anyone I play as)
> Orianna (if it wasn't against TOS I'd tell you explicitly where you can shove your stupid ball)
> 
> That is all.


LoL that rage from last night cause of annie was hilarious, Atleast we still won


----------



## r34p3rex

Why do people join games, and disconnect from the start only to never come back?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14968325*
> Why do people join games, and disconnect from the start only to never come back?


To coolface.jpg it up


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14968325*
> Why do people join games, and disconnect from the start only to never come back?


I've had LoL crash on startup a few times in the past. Sometimes it can be a real pain to fix (once I had to totally reinstall LoL), some people just give up easier than others though









Although just to add I did win the game that involved a reinstall


----------



## GekzOverlord

Oh Man!
Just had an epic comeback of a game, our talon fed 0/21/3, our nexus was down to a tiny smudge of health and I managed to ulti 2 champs off it (Not once but twice! - Playing as Yi )

We had our talon not doing much, Granted he was a level 1 player, playing there first game against humans. Another champ just doing there own thing so it was almost like a 3v5 matchup.

The purples Last nexus rush was there fall, all of them taken out except one then we went to rush there nexus but with 10 seconds on the clock we never had much of a chance so we decided to just risk it and go all out, our kennen ulti, given them as much brunt as he could while our gangplank ulti'd them then I dived in taking 3 out and dived for the nexus to finish it off before the other 2 came back.

I was getting pulmerised but kept going for the nexus and just managed to finish it.
I wish i recorded the game! im still in shock of how awesome it was
[===========================] <- imagine thats the health bar... it was technically below the very first =... Epic comeback ^_^


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;14968521*
> Oh Man!
> Just had an epic comeback of a game, our talon fed 0/21/3, our nexus was down to a tiny smudge of health and I managed to ulti 2 champs off it (Not once but twice! - Playing as Yi )
> 
> We had our talon not doing much, Granted he was a level 1 player, playing there first game against humans. Another champ just doing there own thing so it was almost like a 3v5 matchup.
> 
> The purples Last nexus rush was there fall, all of them taken out except one then we went to rush there nexus but with 10 seconds on the clock we never had much of a chance so we decided to just risk it and go all out, our kennen ulti, given them as much brunt as he could while our gangplank ulti'd them then I dived in taking 3 out and dived for the nexus to finish it off before the other 2 came back.
> 
> I was getting pulmerised but kept going for the nexus and just managed to finish it.
> I wish i recorded the game! im still in shock of how awesome it was
> [===========================] <- imagine thats the health bar... it was technically below the very first =... Epic comeback ^_^


Cool stroy, bro (seriousness too no sarcasm)

We went to victory last night, Idk if it was the game with the guys from OCN or when I went AP shaco in different game.


----------



## Tchernobyl

The more I play riven, the weaker she feels









Admittedly I'm only level 14 and have pretty much no runes (waiting to get the tier 3 ones at 20) and obviously haven't maxed out mastery, but still. Don't feel like she does much damage, and is horrendously squishy









She's just so much damn fun to play though







just frustrating. And still haven't figured out a good build for her yet (so far mostly -cooldown items really, ionian boots, brutalizer, ghostblade, and a lantern, then go for +AD... usually game ends before I can get +AD, or I get locked out too easily by other champions







)


----------



## Tchernobyl

Oh and, skins! Not many yet though


----------



## JoeyTB

Cba to take pics of skins but i'll list them









Nightmare Cho
Emumu
Galactic Nasus
Surfer Singed
Frostfire annie


----------



## Plex

I'm well over $500 at last count, so, lots of skins, lol.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


I'm well over $500 at last count, so, lots of skins, lol.


Thank you Plex! That is all I have to say


----------



## yutzybrian

Will be adding a Cait skin soon. Have to buy her first. Annie skin came with the champion pack I bought, never even played her.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14970273*
> Thank you Plex! That is all I have to say


Lol that's not the first time someone thanked me. I thought I spent a lot until this one thread on forums asked. There was one guy who was at like $1,400. And he still didn't have every skin and champ.


----------



## andyroo89

Place yer bets, I will post results after dinner.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14970711*
> Place yer bets, I will post results after dinner.


Their team


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14970755*
> Their team


Not gonna lie they almost won until I got triple kill when they were in our base and we pushed got into another team fight and I picked up GA before the fight in their base. Pick up another triple kill.

We won though.


----------



## whitebird89

Hello all! I am pretty new to the OCN forums, but I have been playing LoL for over a year now.
Summoner name is Grubev...

Generally like to play tanky champs....Maokai, Renekton, Amumu, used to play a lot of Rammus too.....Recently trying to learn Irelia

Hope to play with some of you guys toon!

NA Server too btw.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitebird89;14970912*
> Hello all! I am pretty new to the OCN forums, but I have been playing LoL for over a year now.
> Summoner name is Grubev...
> 
> Generally like to play tanky champs....Maokai, Renekton, Amumu, used to play a lot of Rammus too.....Recently trying to learn Irelia
> 
> Hope to play with some of you guys toon!
> 
> NA Server too btw.


This is good, I switched off from tank/off tank (nunu, maokai) and started to play dps champs.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;14970341*
> Will be adding a Cait skin soon. Have to buy her first. Annie skin came with the champion pack I bought, never even played her.


If you can find a copy of PC Gamer that someone didn't steal the code out of, you can get both Caitlyn and her Arctic Warfare skin for free.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14970949*
> If you can find a copy of PC Gamer that someone didn't steal the code out of, you can get both Caitlyn and her Arctic Warfare skin for free.


+ her safari too.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14970966*
> + her safari too.


No, just the Arctic Warfare. I bought my Safari skin for her.

When I put in the code from my PC Gamer it unlocked Champion: Caitlyn and Champion Skin: Arctic Warfare Caitlyn.

Speaking of Caitlyn, here's what Tycho of Penny Arcade says about her (bold is added by me for emphasis).
Quote:


> I was able to kill Jamie several times, which I think provides a brute index of my valor, even though I was playing as a woman draped in almost a ton of sacred armor and Jamie was playing as *a half-naked steampunk space-sheriff who thinks that a few belts strapped to her bare legs constitutes a comprehensive defense strategy.*


The woman in sacred armor in question is Leona.


----------



## Plex

I was able to get an extra arctic warfare skin because the code in the zine I bought was stolen. I talked to Josh, the guy who wrote the articles in PC Gamer. He's a cool dude. Talked on Twitter for a while then went to emails, he sent me a working code and said that their customer service will probably send me another. They did.









Was going to give it to George (HotshotGG) but he told me he already had one. So I gave it to my duo q partner who never plays AD. Lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14971062*
> I was able to get an extra arctic warfare skin because the code in the zine I bought was stolen. I talked to Josh, the guy who wrote the articles in PC Gamer. He's a cool dude. Talked on Twitter for a while then went to emails, he sent me a working code and said that their customer service will probably send me another. They did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to give it to *George (HotshotGG)* but he told me he already had one. So I gave it to my duo q partner who never plays AD. Lol


Why does everyone have a hard on over him?


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Why does everyone have a hard on over him?


What? He's a friend of mine. I'm not a mindless fanboy giving a code away so some random guy.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Why does everyone have a hard on over him?


Better than one under him. Hey-oh! *ba-dum-pish*

seriously, though, i don't even know who HotshotGG is.


----------



## Plex

I'm totally bummed about queues being disabled all weekend. I was looking forward to some good games.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


What? He's a friend of mine. *I'm not a mindless fanboy *giving a code away so some random guy.


Good, you're not one of those hobos that hangs out with the rich and hope to get acknowledgement from them, metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Good, you're not one of those hobos that hangs out with the rich and hope to get acknowledgement from them, metaphorically speaking.


Lol, naw, not at all. I don't care what he says on stream, I talk to him in Skype. He's actually working on a new build around a brand new i7 975 he won that he has lying around. He was about to put it in some cheap $60 mobo and run in dual-channel. I set him straight. Lol


----------



## Qasual

Sweet, built my first computer and now downloading LoL again.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Sweet, built my first computer and now downloading LoL again.


I have future plans to upgrade my whole pc and internet, Hopefully I will be able to stream,

Also

@icecoldbrewski: I watched a stream of yours couple of days ago and i was wanting to know, How were able to stream and have 120+ fps? Let me know, Thanks.


----------



## Qasual

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...l#post14972540

Feel free to take a peek for pictures and say you're welcome to me !


----------



## rogueblade

Played Kayle for the first time tonight as I hadn't realized I got her + a skin for season 1 ending.

With a hybrid build + attack speed she is rapeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Qasual

Sadly her heal got nerfed but she's still really fun.


----------



## andyroo89

Someone just told me jungling shaco is **** and they told me to go ruin someone elses game, I thought, WDF? This person is obviously a stupid ignorant ****, Stubborn too.


----------



## JoeyTB

Game in ~10mins anyone?


----------



## andyroo89

Gah sorry bout tonights game, I feel more pressured when I am with 5 man premade and I **** up my jungling.


----------



## SirLagALot

So us 4 at the top are together, and we played a game where we nearly lost because of our braindead dropkick Nasus.
He didn't know how to build.
He didn't know how to farm.
He didn't know how to Q.
He didn't know how to wither.
The only good thing about him is he had decent map awareness.

We won the game, but we weren't happy, so we hopped in the queue again, and lo and behold! We get put with that piece of crap again, so what the hell? Why not troll ^_^

I think that screenshot speaks for itself


----------



## Yangtastic

He is a "Luckydoggy".


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirLagALot;14975115*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So us 4 at the top are together, and we played a game where we nearly lost because of our braindead dropkick Nasus.
> He didn't know how to build.
> He didn't know how to farm.
> He didn't know how to Q.
> He didn't know how to wither.
> The only good thing about him is he had decent map awareness.
> 
> We won the game, but we weren't happy, so we hopped in the queue again, and lo and behold! We get put with that piece of crap again, so what the hell? Why not troll ^_^
> 
> I think that screenshot speaks for itself


Is he brain dead or just new? Most of the time new players know how to run from fights, but when it comes to building items to counter heroes or knowing when to initiate/gank/whatever it takes time. I've never played LoL (70% HON and 30% DOTA for me) but everyone is always too hard on the new players in MOBA games.


----------



## SirLagALot

Level 30, 500+ wins. Not new

You're right though, we're very hard on new players. I play DotA and HoN as well, and it's the same everywhere.
The reason for that is because the learning curve is massive. 1 mistake can cost your team the game


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14963034*
> Nice skins im hoping badger teemo goes on sale soon


I got a ton of skins. Do you play each champ and take a screenshot and combine them in paint or something? That would take forever if you have a lot of skins


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;14978321*
> I got a ton of skins. Do you play each champ and take a screenshot and combine them in paint or something? That would take forever if you have a lot of skins


Unless you make a current one and add each no skin you have as soon as you buy it, Takes the pressure off.. I guess


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirLagALot*











So us 4 at the top are together, and we played a game where we nearly lost because of our braindead dropkick Nasus. 
He didn't know how to build.
He didn't know how to farm.
He didn't know how to Q.
He didn't know how to wither.
The only good thing about him is he had decent map awareness.

We won the game, but we weren't happy, so we hopped in the queue again, and lo and behold! We get put with that piece of crap again, so what the hell? Why not troll ^_^

I think that screenshot speaks for itself










I love trolling with 5 tanks and revive fortify. Makes it soooo hard for them to push anything


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Speaking of tankrolling...










premade 4 + Anivia.

Brewski's comment is cause at the end of the game Lux and Ashe were calling us no skill tryhards


----------



## TFL Replica

I can imagine how frustrated the other team must have been.
Player1: "STOP focusing the tank!"
Player2: "What was I supposed to do?"


----------



## Fortunex

Just moved up to the finals in a local LoL tournament. Rolled first game, rolled second game, despite our Olaf in second game disconnecting twice at the start of the game and them not letting us remake.


----------



## Yangtastic

Am I the only one who gets teamed up with ultra noobs when I solo queue?

I do decent maintaining a decent k/d/a. What is with the matchmaking?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14985826*
> Am I the only one who gets teamed up with ultra noobs when I solo queue?
> 
> I do decent maintaining a decent k/d/a. What is with the matchmaking?


Normal queue is based on elo just like ranked is.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14985865*
> Normal queue is based on elo just like ranked is.


You have actually brightened my knowledge. Seriously, I did not know this.

So if that is the case, I should try to get my rank up.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14986014*
> You have actually brightened my knowledge. Seriously, I did not know this.
> 
> So if that is the case, I should try to get my rank up.


Yep









It is a separate hidden normal elo. But it works exactly the same. The more you climb, the better your players will get.


----------



## Fortunex

Yeah, it's a separate elo than your ranked game, and it's hidden so you can't see it, but there is an Elo that MM is based on.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;14986089*
> Yeah, it's a separate elo than your ranked game, and it's hidden so you can't see it, but there is an Elo that MM is based on.


So it isn't based on your ranked ELO? It's based off a "normal" ELO?

Did that reset too?


----------



## Fortunex

No, yes, and I don't know.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;14986630*
> So it isn't based on your ranked ELO? It's based off a "normal" ELO?
> 
> Did that reset too?


No, yes, no.


----------



## gl0ry

Never participated in this thread. I play League of Legends all day and play it as competitively as I possibly can.

I did get platinum last season, and plan on continuing the grind once ranked mode is re-enabled.

IGN: ChineseRamen


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry;14986938*
> Never participated in this thread. I play League of Legends all day and play it as competitively as I possibly can.
> 
> I did get platinum last season, and plan on continuing the grind once ranked mode is re-enabled.
> 
> IGN: ChineseRamen


Wow.


----------



## hollowtek

So normal ELO was not reset? That's strange because lately I've been getting teamed with extremely incompetent people! Before it was OK/GOOD/GREAT/MEDIOCRE mates.


----------



## Ishinomori

Just thought i'd jump in and say hi!

Avid LoL player atm, and the champions i play are Pantheon, Talon and Rammus!


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14987239*
> So normal ELO was not reset? That's strange because lately I've been getting teamed with extremely incompetent people! Before it was OK/GOOD/GREAT/MEDIOCRE mates.


I have the same!!!


----------



## jigglylizard

FYI I think I found a better way to display your skins rather than playing each champ.

Go to profile, champions, and choose a champion, then click on skins. You get those that are both locked and unlocked for all champs...

Still takes awhile but whatever.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;14987239*
> So normal ELO was not reset? That's strange because lately I've been getting teamed with extremely incompetent people! Before it was OK/GOOD/GREAT/MEDIOCRE mates.


Everyone has been complaining of the same thing. It's something that I noticed too, but Riot insists they didn't touch the normal elo.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's incredibly frustrating to claw yourself out of ELO hell alone. Much easier to do it with a friend because you can at least guarantee that one lane will be dominated.


----------



## andyroo89

I use to do this when I was nunu but someone should be nunu and blood boil my jitb XD


----------



## whitebird89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;14988175*
> FYI I think I found a better way to display your skins rather than playing each champ.
> 
> Go to profile, champions, and choose a champion, then click on skins. You get those that are both locked and unlocked for all champs...
> 
> Still takes awhile but whatever.


If you are trying to view skins just to look at them, or decide if you want to buy them, the best place is:

http://lol.zone.gamebase.com.tw/zone/lol/skin_view

There you get rotating 3D views of each skin for each champ. Pretty cool site.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Hey guys, thinking of getting into LoL since Sotis from SC2 mod just isn't fun anymore. Easy to exploit the games overpowered toons and people cry so much. I know I won't be avoiding the QQs in LoL, I think that comes with any DOTA game but...

Any starting tips for a first time LoL player? Any videos you would recommend watching or forums recommended on reading about certain champions?


----------



## whitebird89

The Guides at www.solomid.net are good.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr;14990591*
> Hey guys, thinking of getting into LoL since Sotis from SC2 mod just isn't fun anymore. Easy to exploit the games overpowered toons and people cry so much. I know I won't be avoiding the QQs in LoL, I think that comes with any DOTA game but...
> 
> Any starting tips for a first time LoL player? Any videos you would recommend watching or forums recommended on reading about certain champions?


Co-op vs AI is your best friend for learning to play. They give a good challenge for many players past level 30. Otherwise just play a good few games until you get the idea of it. Guides and video tuts probably won't be much use to a brand new player.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


It's incredibly frustrating to claw yourself out of ELO hell alone. Much easier to do it with a friend because you can at least guarantee that one lane will be dominated.


The best thing to do is to not lane with your duo partner actually. The thing you want to guarantee is that at least two lanes will be dominated.

Climbing out of low elo isn't as hard as people make it out to be, yes a lot of games are un-carryable, but if you are actually much better than the elo you are facing against, 8 times out of 10 you will always dominate your lane. By dominating a mid or top lane, you can sway the game towards your favor a lot of the time.

You have to be flexible and play different roles in solo queue, but if you're trying to get yourself out of a low elo that you know you don't belong in you're basically forced to play a carry that snowballs well into late game.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14989746*
> I use to do this when I was nunu but someone should be nunu and blood boil my jitb XD


I've been playing nunu, lets do it! Lol

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Zackcy

It's not kill stealing it's ganking


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Gah, GP is the easiest champ to play. Not hard to spam one ability.


----------



## veronex

hey guys, would like this join here, My favorite champs are morde, tryn and akali


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Gah, GP is the easiest champ to play. Not hard to spam one ability.


My ring finger gets sore from hitting Q all day









I heard he got nerfed A LOT a while back. If this is him now, I can't imagine what he was before he got patched.

Also, would and alternative Annie QWE kill be any better?


----------



## mad0314

Once you get sheen you take away half of someones health with one Q...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad0314*


Once you get sheen you take away half of someones health with one Q...


^^^^^^^ this, Couple of games I had gp's asking what to build I told them sheen asap and they said wdf srsly? I said do it and parrrley ppl then get back to me. It is true though he was taking away half of their health, He was amazed XD


----------



## Zackcy

Think this was pre-nerf


----------



## mannyfc

rumble here ... anyone want to throw down?


----------



## doc2142

What are good 2's combo that complement each others. Also me and 3 others play with gb, mordagizor, ryze, and the machine dude that has the pulling ability with his arm I forgot his name. We play together a lot and I was wondering what should we add or remove from this line up to be competitive. Cuz we lose a lot.


----------



## Fortunex

Me and my friend do Janna + Shaco and it owns, as well as Janna + Lee Sin, and we just started doing Nidalee + Caitlyn, which is hilarious. Between the double traps and absolutely insane range of us paired together, along with Nid's heals, we outlane everything.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


My ring finger gets sore from hitting Q all day









I heard he got nerfed A LOT a while back. If this is him now, I can't imagine what he was before he got patched.

Also, would and alternative Annie QWE kill be any better?


When he still had the ability to deny, he was a very viable solo top or mid champ, because no matter what, he could starve you of experience points by killing his own minions. Imagine losing out on every siege minion and every other melee minion and not being able to do a damn things about it. That adds up quickly and gets annoying to many players fast. They took that away from him and didn't really add much else. They also made his ult into a glorified Make It Rain, so essentially he was left with Parlay, Scurvy, and a nerfed ultimate. Then they buffed him and now he's pretty powerful again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


Me and my friend do Janna + Shaco and it owns, as well as Janna + Lee Sin, and we just started doing Nidalee + Caitlyn, which is hilarious. Between the double traps and absolutely insane range of us paired together, along with Nid's heals, we outlane everything.


There are lots of fun champ pairs:

- Janna + Shaco
- Blitz + AP Sion (or any disabler)
- AP Sion + Nidalee (stun, shield, spear really hurts)
- Anivia + Ashe

Those are just a few that combine for much lulz


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


rumble here ... anyone want to throw down?


What do you usually build on rumble? I have been doing hybrid build.


----------



## mad0314

If anyone wants to play add me, same name. Im usually on evenings.


----------



## andyroo89

On a 10+ losing streak as shaco, I think thats a sign I need to start rotating on what champs I need to play, I played rumble and got a victory.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14994035*
> On a 10+ losing streak as shaco, I think thats a sign I need to start rotating on what champs I need to play, I played rumble and got a victory.


Go with AP shaco. Do you have LoL Replay? If not, get it. It's an awesome tool









I win about 70% of the games with him. I also get about 30% queue dodges when I say it haha.

Here is my last game as him. I didn't really do a great job, as my team was doing amazing too. If you do start, keep in mind he is late game. Be careful early game. You're pretty much useless in team fights unless you got a chance to set up, and in the ones that you do, you destroy. Late game it's even worse for the enemy team. Again, don't be reckless early game (biggest problem with new AP shaco players). In the game uploaded, I was pretty reckless in some cases so don't use that one as a guide, I was just having some more fun haha. And take a look at first blood. If you know the jungle routes of the enemy, you can plan accordingly to get an easy first blood lol

For some reason it isn't letting me upload the replay directly, so here is a FileApe link: http://fileape.com/dl/kHwDN2alyCKGmJsL

I can give ya more tips too. Or I can just do a game or two if I ever get done with this hw...


----------



## JoeyTB

You know you've played too much lol when ....
You are asked where someone is irl and you reply with 'mia or missing'

your turn.


----------



## jwalker150

I just started playing. it's pretty different from my usual game of Warcraft. I like it though.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;14994220*
> Go with AP shaco. Do you have LoL Replay? If not, get it. It's an awesome tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win about 70% of the games with him. I also get about 30% queue dodges when I say it haha.
> 
> Here is my last game as him. I didn't really do a great job, as my team was doing amazing too. If you do start, keep in mind he is late game. Be careful early game. You're pretty much useless in team fights unless you got a chance to set up, and in the ones that you do, you destroy. Late game it's even worse for the enemy team. Again, don't be reckless early game (biggest problem with new AP shaco players). In the game uploaded, I was pretty reckless in some cases so don't use that one as a guide, I was just having some more fun haha. And take a look at first blood. If you know the jungle routes of the enemy, you can plan accordingly to get an easy first blood lol
> 
> For some reason it isn't letting me upload the replay directly, so here is a FileApe link: http://fileape.com/dl/kHwDN2alyCKGmJsL
> 
> I can give ya more tips too. Or I can just do a game or two if I ever get done with this hw...


I switch between ap and AD

Just went 14/2 as jungling shaco, I stopped playing AP due to the high amount of ignorant teammates not running to my jitb so they can actually destroy.

My 2nd death was on purpose and according to touhru I should be reported for giving false hope.

edit; I just read your enemy jungler first blood, and this the is method I use, I did not see how your method yet.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgrJklanN7o[/ame]


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14995131*
> You know you've played too much lol when ....
> You are asked where someone is irl and you reply with 'mia or missing'
> 
> your turn.


When you hear someone complaining about something and you reply with "QQ noob."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14995662*
> *snip*
> 
> My 2nd death was on purpose and according to *Tohru* I should be reported for giving false hope.










fix'd it for you as well.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14996509*
> When you hear someone complaining about something and you reply with "QQ noob."


When you are watching some sporting game and you wonder why the loosing team is wasting their time when they could have surrendered at 20...


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14992930*
> There are lots of fun champ pairs:
> 
> - Janna + Shaco
> - Blitz + AP Sion (or any disabler)
> - AP Sion + Nidalee (stun, shield, spear really hurts)
> - Anivia + Ashe
> 
> Those are just a few that combine for much lulz


I think the absolute best pair I've had so far is Morgana+Nasus. It's impossible to do ANYTHING with those two paired up. And with Nasus's remake of his aoe, it deals a fair amount of damage on impact that scares people away.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Hey guys, I play league of legends and mostly use Ashe. I'm not that great yet, I'm only level 14








My username is xFlamingmidgetx, same as on here at OCN but with x on either side


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14998033*
> Hey guys, I play league of legends and mostly use Ashe. I'm not that great yet, I'm only level 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My username is xFlamingmidgetx, same as on here at OCN but with x on either side


Added + I like your rig! What kinda fps you get on that beast?

Also make sure to join the ocn chatroom in lol! Instructions are on the first page







Feel free to ask any questions about lol here, we don't bite... Well maybe Andy if he gets of his leash, but that doesn't happen too often.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14992930*
> There are lots of fun champ pairs:
> 
> - Janna + Shaco
> - Blitz + AP Sion (or any disabler)
> - AP Sion + Nidalee (stun, shield, spear really hurts)
> - Anivia + Ashe
> 
> Those are just a few that combine for much lulz


You gotta play when my buddy and I run AP shaco with blitz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;14995662*
> I switch between ap and AD
> 
> Just went 14/2 as jungling shaco, I stopped playing AP due to the high amount of ignorant teammates not running to my jitb so they can actually destroy.
> 
> My 2nd death was on purpose and according to touhru I should be reported for giving false hope.
> 
> edit; I just read your enemy jungler first blood, and this the is method I use, I did not see how your method yet.


Yep, same method







I do mix it up based on the jungler though. That trick doesn't work against a good amumu because they have just too much health and mr. I need to do to another place where they have low health at


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;14992930*
> There are lots of fun champ pairs:
> 
> - Janna + Shaco
> - Blitz + AP Sion (or any disabler)
> - AP Sion + Nidalee (stun, shield, spear really hurts)
> - Anivia + Ashe
> 
> Those are just a few that combine for much lulz


Well I think me and andy found Garen and Jax to be a lulworthy lane combo, many luls were had and if anyone was on skype at the time I think they would have been deafened from the amount of shouting that was going on.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;14998123*
> Added + I like your rig! What kinda fps you get on that beast?
> 
> Also make sure to join the ocn chatroom in lol! Instructions are on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions about lol here, we don't bite... Well maybe Andy if he gets of his leash, but that doesn't happen too often.


While overclocked I get a whopping 0 fps lol, currently since I moved I'm borrowing a worthy laptop until I construct my beast









But on another note, any good tips or suggestions for using/building Ashe?

EDIT: I'm watching you Andy....


----------



## mad0314

I hate getting stuck in a dual lane with Kat =/ feel so useless.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14998275*
> While overclocked I get a whopping 0 fps lol, currently since I moved I'm borrowing a worthy laptop until I construct my beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another note, any good tips or suggestions for using/building Ashe?
> 
> EDIT: I'm watching you Andy....


damn with that fps your game play must be silky smooth!

I don't usually play ashe so take what I say with a grain of salt.

Skill priority R > W > Q > E

Can start with boots/3pots or Dorans blade, (personally I prefer the blade because ashe's base damage is crap...)

My typical build order would be Blade, boots, BF sword, boots of your preference but normally zerks, zeal, IE, possibly some defence, Pd, Bt and thats about it :/

Using your first arrow (should be 100% crit) and a volley you should be able to take a fair chunk of health out of you opponent at lvl 1 and with a bit of harass now and again you should have too many problems, in lane.

Also you can use your arrow to initiate fights which I swear ashe's that I have played with use it primarily as a damned escape tool, selfish people.

hope that helps


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14998275*
> While overclocked I get a whopping 0 fps lol, currently since I moved I'm borrowing a worthy laptop until I construct my beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another note, any good tips or suggestions for using/building Ashe?
> 
> EDIT: I'm watching you Andy....


1-3 dorans.
Boots 1/2 (zerkers usually, depending. Get mercs if enemies are cc heavy)
BF -> IE or BT
Zeal -> PD

For defense:
BV or GA. (Get GA if you need more armor and/or you keep getting caught and your team isn't protecting you in fights). Do not get a thorn, and laugh at any AD carry that does.

Game should be over by now.

An example of an end game build would be: (not in any specific order)

Zerkers
IE
BT
GA
PD
LW

(Get that LW sooner if armor is being a ***** for you.)

For her build:
Volley or hawk first, depending on if you're invading.
1 point in Q at 3 or 4.
Max volley first, and then frost shot.

Hopefully that helps some. Excuse any spelling errors, it's 4am and I'm using my phone.


----------



## hollowtek

Yep, so this morde nerf makes his passive UTTERLY useless throughout most of the laning phase. His shield is already mildly useless during teamfights AWAY from minions. I had my shield, siphon, and mace landing on a minion wave and I only got less than 40% of my shield up. I didn't even get 100% shield through the entire game!


----------



## r34p3rex

My theory on how matchmaking works. You are currently on a win streak.. 7/10 of your last 10 games were won. Matchmaking tries to push you back to 50/50 win. Match you with people who are noobier than the other team. You lose. Rinse and repeat until you're back to 50/50 win.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;14998417*
> My theory on how matchmaking works. You are currently on a win streak.. 7/10 of your last 10 games were won. Matchmaking tries to push you back to 50/50 win. Match you with people who are noobier than the other team. You lose. Rinse and repeat until you're back to 50/50 win.


That is what should occur for the vast majority of adequate players, with a correctly implemented MM system. You can have 50% win and still hold on to high ELO (or MMR in the case of HoN).


----------



## FlamingMidget

Server is down


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;14998597*
> Server is down


And the queues will finally be reenabled when they're back up! Huzzah!!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Haha well good for you guys, I can't do ranked yet


----------



## TFL Replica

Whenever the servers are down it's a good time to consider playing other games especially if it occurs during your personal "gaming time slot".


----------



## FlamingMidget

Sadly it's all I got to play atm, until I get my beast up and running for BF3!


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14998659*
> Whenever the servers are down it's a good time to consider playing other games especially if it occurs during your personal "gaming time slot".


What is this "other games" you speak of? Is this the new LoL mode?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14998681*
> What is this "other games" you speak of? Is this the new LoL mode?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;14998681*
> What is this "other games" you speak of? Is this the new LoL mode?


nah, Dominion is still delayed
Check your Steam "Games" folder for other games for now.


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1255698
Quote:


> Summoners!
> 
> Following today's downtime, Riven will be receiving a hotfix that includes a set of buffs that should round out her gameplay.
> 
> 
> Base Stats
> 
> Attack Speed per level increased to 3.5 from 2.9
> Base Armor increased to 15 from 12
> Broken Wings bonus attack damage ratio increased to 0.7 from 0.6.
> Ki Shout cast time decreased to 0.25 from 0.5
> Valor
> Shield increased to 60/90/120/150/180 from 40/70/100/130/160.
> Cooldown decreased to 10/9/8/7/6 from 11/10/9/8/7.
> Wind Slash
> Cast time decreased to 0.25 from 0.5
> Missile speed increased by 10% to 2200 from 2000.
> Best of luck on the Fields of Justice!


Huzzah!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/....php?t=1255698

Huzzah!










Good she needed it. Was surprised to see Riot didn't make her OP from the start to get everyone to buy her before they nerfed her to death.


----------



## andyroo89

Bah, Seen so many metagolem builds on her, So annoying.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15000784*
> Bah, Seen so many metagolem builds on her, So annoying.


Metagolem? I'm guessing this has to do with the blue spellbuff but do explain~

My best builds so far have been mostly brutalizer and some BF swords, so +ap and -cooldown, but she still felt a bit weak.. hopefully this will help her!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Metagolem? I'm guessing this has to do with the blue spellbuff but do explain~

My best builds so far have been mostly brutalizer and some BF swords, so +ap and -cooldown, but she still felt a bit weak.. hopefully this will help her!












and metagame


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Yep, same method







I do mix it up based on the jungler though. That trick doesn't work against a good amumu because they have just too much health and mr. I need to do to another place where they have low health at










In the video I mention "staying in lane until level 2" that was for amumu cause his hp is low when he is doing red, so alot of times I would wait in red bush and wait for him to get low and kill him and if I feel like it, Finish off red (alot of amumus I see smite the minions right away instead of using it to last hit.)


----------



## Skrumzy

I love how both SCII and LoL go down for 6+ hours while I actually have time to play either. Guess I'm not playing on my weekend =\\


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15000838*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and metagame


what is this i don't even


----------



## Yuki457

I finally got my pc built *yay* so I will be downloading this game when I get home, hopefully I can get through the tutorial and a few games, it looks like quite a fun game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skrumzy*


I love how both SCII and LoL go down for 6+ hours while I actually have time to play either. Guess I'm not playing on my weekend =\\


You guys really need to pick up a couple of single player games for backup.


----------



## ajresendez

Anybody doing any noob games? I just started playing and I am horrible









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajresendez*


Anybody doing any noob games? I just started playing and I am horrible









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man my kill death ratio was horrible but after about 4-5 games or so I got the hang of it. The best thing you can do is just watch how others play. The item building you might want to research though. The thing that got me frustrated was how it doesn't let you practice the other camps, so first time playing with a new champ is a nightmare. I'll be back home from work around 6:30 est, I'll hit you a PM for a game later if you want. I'm trying to unlock Garen for a noob build


----------



## JoeyTB

Well if any 'noobs' want help in how to play i'm not exactly the best but I'll definitely help you out!

My in game name is JoeyTBND I think... So add me and I shall help whoever







Also if you have skype/vent/ts/mumble it would also be helpful.


----------



## rogueblade

Mumble ftw, all others are blah compared, don't know why you'd use them.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Mumble ftw, all others are blah compared, don't know why you'd use them.


I honestly prefer skype/mumble, but not everybody has them so yeah and the fact that even if its lower quality and what not still means nothing compared to the fact that you can communicate to your team.

So I'll take any of them, even team talk or a length of string with some cups attached at either end then no voip.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajresendez*


Anybody doing any noob games? I just started playing and I am horrible









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm starting a smurf account on the NA servers, only like level 4 now but can get you some easy wins and give you guidance


----------



## gixxergirl

add me too if you want, im new and kinda bad. name is Cherryfox


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gixxergirl*


add me too if you want, im new and kinda bad. name is Cherryfox


What champions do you usually play?


----------



## bigal1542

I have a few smurfs as well. If I am on my main account and not in a premade, I will jump off and log onto a smurf to play with you guys. Just make sure to join the OCN LoL chat as in the first post









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Mumble ftw, all others are blah compared, don't know why you'd use them.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I honestly prefer skype/mumble, but not everybody has them so yeah and the fact that even if its lower quality and what not still means nothing compared to the fact that you can communicate to your team.

So I'll take any of them, even team talk or a length of string with some cups attached at either end then no voip.


You guys should try Dolby Axon. My buddies and I have tested it out a lot and we have noticed that it uses much less bandwidth than anything but vent. vents quality is just too bad though. It is also extremely light on resources. Think of it like a skype without video.

In the audio options, you may want to set it to mono, because it has a surround sound thing set up that some people like. (I do for fps games, but not LoL)


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


You guys should try Dolby Axon. My buddies and I have tested it out a lot and we have noticed that it uses much less bandwidth than anything but vent. vents quality is just too bad though. It is also extremely light on resources. Think of it like a skype without video.

In the audio options, you may want to set it to mono, because it has a surround sound thing set up that some people like. (I do for fps games, but not LoL)


I am intrigued by this but as it stands I'm not lacking any bandwith and or resources, i mean everybody here shouldn't! It is ocn, the place where people have monstrous pc's for the sake of playing minecraft









Also I <3 dreadkinght nasus.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


You guys should try Dolby Axon. My buddies and I have tested it out a lot and we have noticed that it uses much less bandwidth than anything but vent. vents quality is just too bad though. It is also extremely light on resources. Think of it like a skype without video.

In the audio options, you may want to set it to mono, because it has a surround sound thing set up that some people like. (I do for fps games, but not LoL)


On this I agree. Vent lags like hell for me.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


On this I agree. Vent lags like hell for me.


I highly encourage you to try Axon. I don't like using skype because it has some information. I use axon for gaming alone, and it is made for it. It really works great. No server or payments needed either


----------



## FlamingMidget

When are the servers supposed to come back online?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I highly encourage you to try Axon. I don't like using skype because it has some information. I use axon for gaming alone, and it is made for it. It really works great. No server or payments needed either










Downloading it now.

edit; I have it installed and made a account, Add me: andyA.D.D.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


When are the servers supposed to come back online?


Half an hour









Added andy, mine is Joeytbnd surprisingly..


----------



## andyroo89

Servers are up hue


----------



## FlamingMidget

Wow I have a 15min login wait time -_-


----------



## groundzero9

I wait for the servers to be up, log in, and wait 15mins in the queue only to find out my PC Gamer Caitlyn code was stolen already Â¬.Â¬ Now I have the pleasure figuring out who to send an email to for compensation...

On another note, Hi Joey and Andy!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


I wait for the servers to be up, log in, and wait 15mins in the queue only to find out my PC Gamer Caitlyn code was stolen already Â¬.Â¬ Now I have the pleasure figuring out who to send an email to for compensation...

On another note, Hi Joey and Andy!










Ya, after what happened last night I expect a wave, btw contact the man who made the article about LoL, From what I heard on /v/ he is pretty chill dude and will give you one, anon from /v/ send it customer support and mentioned to the man who made the article and said np you have two codes now.

so ya wont hurt to email the author of the article.


----------



## JoeyTB

So elementz solo tier list is up (well was put up yesterday)

heres the link -> http://clgaming.net/board/board39-re...er-list-riven/

But heres the list if you cba clicking...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elementz*

*Tier 1 - Morgana, Karthus, Lee Sin, Brand, Akali, Kassadin,, Caitlyn, Kennen, Nocturne, Garen, Fiddlesticks, Annie, Irelia, Casseopia, Renekton, Cho'Gath, Ashe, Vayne, Gangplank, Vlad, Malzahar, Rumble, Singed, Pantheon, Soraka,Twisted Fate, Amumu, Nidalee

* Tier 2 - Orianna, Tristana, Teemo, Taric, Alistar, Udyr, Urgot, Tryndamere, Kog'Maw, Talon, Corki, Ryze, Jax, Nasus, Xin Zhao, Mordekaiser, Shaco, Maokai, Rammus, Sion, Lux, Zilean, Gragas, Warwick, Trundle, Galio, Miss Fortune, Janna, Ezreal, Anivia, Mundo

* Tier 3 - Leblanc, Kayle, Blitzcrank,Jarvan IV, Master Yi, Malphite, Yorick, Wukong, Olaf, Swain, Nunu, Sona, Poppy, Shen

* Tier 4 - Sivir, Riven, Veigar, Leona, Katarina, Skarner, Twitch, Karma, Heimerdinger,Eve


I always knew morgana was strong







And Really happy about nasus too


----------



## FlamingMidget

Ashe Tier 1.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


Ashe Tier 1.










Well her ult just changes games


----------



## FlamingMidget

Yeah I've turned tides of battles alot with that! I love that it skips over the minions.


----------



## Tchernobyl

So in this, "tier" means how "strong" a champion can be considered, tier 1 being best/most versatile, 4 being worst?

edit: oh i see in the link~


----------



## mad0314

I dont know what exactly that list means, but I destroy Ashe as Kat.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;15006199*
> I dont know what exactly that list means, but I destroy Ashe as Kat.


anyone champ that can close that gap can, like jax or master yi.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15005311*
> So elementz solo tier list is up (well was put up yesterday)
> 
> heres the link -> http://clgaming.net/board/board39-reign-of-gaming/board42-tier-lists/board44-solo-queue/3504-solo-queue-tier-list-riven/
> 
> But heres the list if you cba clicking...
> 
> I always knew morgana was strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Really happy about nasus too


Rumble in tier 1 and shaco in tier 2, good to know.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15006639*
> Rumble in tier 1 and shaco in tier 2, good to know.


Hur dur, I'm Andy and I'm going to stop owning as one champion just because of a tier list.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15006937*
> Hur dur, I'm Andy and I'm going to stop owning as one champion just because of a tier list.


plz Swain/shaco is where its at. Rumble is meh but eh no. I may pick up karth and become a "R" whore.


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15006266*
> anyone champ that can close that gap can, like jax or master yi.


Yes, I just gave one example.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15007113*
> plz Swain/shaco is where its at. Rumble is meh but eh no. I may pick up karth and become a "R" whore.


Karth is mine, don't even try. Honestly, people just know him for running in with E, dying, and pressing R. Landing Q's in lane on only a single target make you last hitting monster, as well as a harassing boss. Double damage on a single target? OP much?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15007141*
> Karth is mine, don't even try. Honestly, people just know him for running in with E, dying, and pressing R. Landing Q's in lane on only a single target make you last hitting monster, as well as a harassing boss. Double damage on a single target? *OP much?*


add a guardians angel if you want to be extra op, Run in do dmg, die but not actually dead, keep doing damage with passive, then die, get revived do more damage repeat then hit R, ******* OP **** right there.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15007219*
> add a guardians angel if you want to be extra op, Run in do dmg, die but not actually dead, keep doing damage with passive, then die, get revived do more damage repeat then hit R, ******* OP **** right there.


We're playing this weekend. End of story.


----------



## stu.

I'm happy to see that Shen made the list, and my new found buddy, Twisted Fate, is a Tier 1!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15007245*
> We're playing this weekend. End of story.


Oh this weekend? Sorry met a redhead girl (amanda) at the grocery store, were going on a date this weekend.


----------



## FatalityxZ

I feel like I should be more active in this thread =(


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;15007869*
> I feel like I should be more active in this thread =(


I will catch u up,

I am addicted to redheaded girls, there, caught up.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15007919*
> I will catch u up,
> 
> I am addicted to redheaded girls, there, caught up.


Whoever wants to, add me. Faedlar on NA server


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15002857*
> I am intrigued by this but as it stands I'm not lacking any bandwith and or resources, i mean everybody here shouldn't! It is ocn, the place where people have monstrous pc's for the sake of playing minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I <3 dreadkinght nasus.


I still encourage you to DL it. Awesome program. Great quality and ease of use.

EDIT: I added ya. lol just saw your post


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15006937*
> Hur dur, I'm Andy and I'm going to stop owning as one champion just because of a tier list.


Noooo, Andy will stop owning with Shaco once riot does their next round of nerfs to him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15007772*
> Oh this weekend? Sorry met a redhead girl (amanda) at the grocery store, were going on a date this weekend.


Chloroform and a windowless van is not a date, Andy.


----------



## mannyfc

anyone down for a game?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15007772*
> Oh this weekend? Sorry met a redhead girl (amanda) at the grocery store, were going on a date this weekend.


Your my hero!


----------



## JoeyTB

I hereby, from this day forth in front of this audience of Ocn'ers, vow to play from now on Morgana, Nasus & Singed because I can. To follow this up when I get all my dodge runes I shall mark the return of Ninja Tabi and all the glory of the nimbleness mastery!

But seriously with tabi and full dodge runes you can technically dodge 1/4 attacks, so thats like a 25% damage reduction in damage from auto attackers... Also you get a 10% move speed buff that last for 5 seconds and that pretty much is permanent while running through a creep wave or a team fight...


----------



## mad0314

If anyone wants to play a game hit me up, same name


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314;15009588*
> If anyone wants to play a game hit me up, same name


Well if you join the chatroom in game then you can ask people in game







(instructions are on the first page)


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I will catch u up,

I am addicted to redheaded girls, there, caught up.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15009493*
> I hereby, from this day forth in front of this audience of Ocn'ers, vow to play from now on Morgana, Nasus & Singed because I can. To follow this up when I get all my dodge runes I shall mark the return of Ninja Tabi and all the glory of the nimbleness mastery!
> 
> But seriously with tabi and full dodge runes you can technically dodge 1/4 attacks, so thats like a 25% damage reduction in damage from auto attackers... Also you get a 10% move speed buff that last for 5 seconds and that pretty much is permanent while running through a creep wave or a team fight...


You're only gonna get 1/4 dodge if you get dodge yellow AND quints + mastery + ninja tabi.
I get about 20% dodge chance with all the above except for the dodge quints


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*












What in the world is that? An orange pride march?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


What in the world is that? An orange pride march?










http://www.redhead-world.net/informa..._gathering.php , I think!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*












I am Irish descent, and ******* proud of it.







Maybe thats why I like redheads.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I am Irish descent, and ******* proud of it.







Maybe thats why I like redheads.


If your avatar is any indication, you sir have good taste!

(my dream girl is indeed a green eyed freckled redhead. I think I need to move to ireland~)

Anyway, I think this is my best riven game so far, vs humans (and not AI!). Replaced the wriggle's lantern with the bloodthirster.. I admittedly didn't contribute much on direct kills (4) and a bit more on assists, but by god I was an awesome distraction >_>

pantheon, xin zhao, jarvan 4, riven (me), rammus vs anivia, ashe, sion, taric, and annie.

Ashe and Annie kept trying to ambush me, but I managed to escape (valor + broken wings ftw) almost every time







The Sion and Anivia were the most dangerous, but annie left about half way, which is probably why we won. If she had stayed, maybe not.

With the above gear, I was seeing some 950 damage auto attacks, which was <3


----------



## Lhino

Cannot get into chat after patch :/.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*












What a souless bunch









I keed, I keed

On topic,

Pantheons buff made him OP. Pretty agile and his Q is a great KSer


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


You're only gonna get 1/4 dodge if you get dodge yellow AND quints + mastery + ninja tabi.
I get about 20% dodge chance with all the above except for the dodge quints


That is what I plan to do









And also I think I should ring up Ireland to tell them to never let Andy into their Guinness soaked island


----------



## Zcypot

man, I tried LOL recorder for the first time yesterday... pretty sweet







. I never knew the files where soo small! Does anyone know if I record my match and I send it to someone will it try and display my resolution, or will it display whatever that person has it set on their rig?


----------



## TFL Replica

Show me your Katarina and I'll accept your case of orange/red fever.

I never knew this game had 15 million players. That's one gigantic player base!


----------



## Plex

That was the most fun I've ever had in my entire life, EVAR. Dominion is amazing.


----------



## rogueblade

^ ????


----------



## JoeyTB

Dominion is active atm


----------



## Keyan

yeah like a 3 hour beta window.

GO GO GO

also, im at work


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

What dominion is out!?!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


What dominion is out!?!


beta


----------



## andyroo89

******* eh, who is up for a game?! Joey u better call me, You didn't call me from what happened last night.


----------



## Lyno

Gotta play on my low level NA account but hopefully will be worth it


----------



## Zcypot

I want to play dominion, but so far I does not really catch my interest like other people. I like the classic game style a lot still


----------



## r34p3rex

My first Dominion match! Raped!


----------



## Lyno

First on my team by miles but couldn't carry lol. Looking forwards to getting on my main account for dominion








Really fun though.


----------



## Zcypot

how do I join if there a open slot? I cant seem to find it on client
\\
nvm, I found it


----------



## Keyan

Wish I was home right now







by the time i get there off peak will be over and the beta will be down. poo.


----------



## ShaneS429

My first dominion game was epic. Won with 6 points left on our nexus. I'm loving the nonstop action.


----------



## Zcypot

its alright... I find my self dying when the person was at 10% hp.... hmmm I would have full hp bar too.


----------



## Zcypot

As I figured. Jax really op since you can get big items from the start hahaha. Fun fun.. Recording with lol recorder thingy.


----------



## Nevaziah

Are you guys sure dominion is out?
If so, how do you access them? Im at work, my friends are home and they are trying to test it out and give me a report









Also, Are you playing on European servers?


----------



## Epona

It's only in custom games, I was looking under actual matches. >_<


----------



## Lyno

Dominion is closed again (at least for normals, yet to try custom). They're only doing none-peak times.


----------



## andyroo89

^^ its under actual matches, btw AD/AS nunu, so lulzy

Edit; oh they turned it off now.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Are you guys sure dominion is out?
If so, how do you access them? Im at work, my friends are home and they are trying to test it out and give me a report









Also, Are you playing on European servers?


It just closed, Click play and look for dominion tab.


----------



## Plex

I got 6 games in. Lost 5 of them.

Placed 1st in every game on my team.









It will take time for people to learn that this one isn't about the kills.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


I got 6 games in. Lost 5 of them.

Placed 1st in every game on my team.









It will take time for people to learn that this one isn't about the kills.


placed first as AD nunu ^^


----------



## Zackcy

You know what sucks? When everyone else has Flash and I'm a summoner level 11. I hate "escaping" only to be flashed+ulitied. It's quite an eye opener to see Chogath do that.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


You know what sucks? When everyone else has Flash and I'm a summoner level 11. I hate "escaping" only to be flashed+ulitied. It's quite an eye opener to see Chogath do that.


that does suck


----------



## Zcypot

I saw the new summoner spells, I stuck to my bread and butter flash exhaust... I thnk I saw one of them turn minion all huge.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


I saw the new summoner spells, I stuck to my bread and butter flash exhaust... I thnk I saw one of them turn minion all huge.


Yeah promote turns a minion into a super minion







They used to have that in the beta for LoL original but if 5 people took promote, you just push lanes down in seconds.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


I saw the new summoner spells, I stuck to my bread and butter flash exhaust... I thnk I saw one of them turn minion all huge.


"Promote" is the summoner spell you saw.


----------



## Epona

By the time I got in you could only play custom games... I played one and lost. Seems like assassins are super epic and everyone else is not as good. You need a high damage output to be really worthwhile. Tanks are... eh.


----------



## Zcypot

oh okay, Yeah the map is not bad. I thought it was going to be laggy like the 3v3 map... top lane has horrible frame lag.. I was kind of expecting this from dominion map since it has nice details here and there.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


By the time I got in you could only play custom games... I played one and lost. Seems like assassins are super epic and everyone else is not as good. You need a high damage output to be really worthwhile. Tanks are... eh.


Ya tried a AP Chogath build, something new for me and got recked. Went full armor/health Chogath next round, bout 4k health relatively early. I did alright, barely got any kills, no damage T__T


----------



## Zcypot

Irelia might be one of those that wont do well in this mode... not sure yet that was my first game.

Long live jaximus Maximus ^_^


----------



## Zackcy

Dominion is weird. Full team fights right off the bat.


----------



## andyroo89

lol ya its fast paced.


----------



## Zackcy

Everyone uses one spell......and then backs off. Lol


----------



## JoeyTB

arghh damn fed akali's and teams that don't realise to buy mr to counter her burst :'(


----------



## hollowtek

what the hell dominion is already out? and why do i always think of dominatrix whenever i hear this word.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


what the hell dominion is already out? and why do i always think of dominatrix whenever i hear this word.


Because your a dirty dirty tramp... lol jk
And I think it's only custom games right now.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Had a couple good games tonight as Rammus (and a couple bad ones too







).



















Finally got enough IP to unlock a 6300 champion. Now to decide which one to get...


----------



## FlamingMidget

I got wrecked all day today, I wish Ashe was a little less squishy.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Had a couple good games tonight as Rammus (and a couple bad ones too







).



















Finally got enough IP to unlock a 6300 champion. Now to decide which one to get...










Get ezreal! I finally had a game with no trolls... I wrecked... HARD

I barely got him today... so rewarding to play. He just rips through champions.


----------



## Fortunex

He's the strongest early game champion I've used, but I feel like he scales off late game unless you get ridiculously fed.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


He's the strongest early game champion I've used, but I feel like he scales off late game unless you get ridiculously fed.


He does start to drop late game a bit much. I usually encourage them to chase me and I just get them low enough so when they decide to back off its too late.

My second game with him I did bad at first... them I got like 2 Bloodthirsers almost 3 and last whisper.... about 500ad that was gg right there.


----------



## Fortunex

When I'm just messing around/pubstomping I max out on Bloodthirsters. Had 5 Bloodthirsters + Merc Treads one game, I q'd for like 550 and healed myself for almost 700.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fortunex*


When I'm just messing around/pubstomping I max out on Bloodthirsters. Had 5 Bloodthirsters + Merc Treads one game, I q'd for like 550 and healed myself for almost 700.


haha crazy! I remember before the olaf changes... before when his axe did magic dmg and did not benefit from AD, I use to rock 6 bloodthirsters... yeah it was over kill.. I would just hang around their base and slow them down with my axe and kill the whole team.

Only worked if they had no exhaust


----------



## TFL Replica

You guys must be playing some looooong games. Games usually end before anyone can get a 2nd bloodthirster.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


You guys must be playing some looooong games. Games usually end before anyone can get a 2nd bloodthirster.


hehe that was when I barely started playing. it was a 40min match... my normal elo rating was low so im sure I was against some bad people


----------



## Fortunex

It was a pretty long game, around 40 minutes maybe. I have lots of long games when I queue with my lower elo friends, usually because I'm just dicking around and seeing how many kills I can get before the minions push and win us the game.


----------



## Lhino

Dominion rocks! Up on EU server now.


----------



## andyroo89

I wonder if they already brought it up for US servers.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15026032*
> I wonder if they already brought it up for US servers.


Nope


----------



## andyroo89

I want dominion to come up, I wanna run really fast as "AD" nunu and **** slap ppl.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15026773*
> I want dominion to come up, I wanna run really fast as "AD" nunu and **** slap ppl.


You will play as Kat and you will like it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15027092*
> You will play as Kat and you will like it.


I want to so badly.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiotRara on LoL Forums*
> The next Dominion limited beta session will begin at 11:30am Pacific Time. The new game mode will be available for play for approximately two hours.


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1265963

11:30a Pacific, 12:30p Mountain, 1:30p Central, 2:30p Eastern

I missed the last opening for Dominion, I'm not missing this one


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15027299*
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1265963
> 
> 11:30a Pacific, 12:30p Mountain, 1:30p Central, 2:30p Eastern
> 
> I missed the last opening for Dominion, I'm not missing this one


I was just about to post this.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15027305*
> I was just about to post this.


You got ninja'd son.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15027349*
> You got ninja'd son.


plz I was looking at redheads,


----------



## TFL Replica

Fake redheads. All of the strengths, none of the weaknesses.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have compiled a list of champions I hate playing against now:

- Brand
- Orianna
- Caitlyn
- Gangplank
- Nocturne


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15027844*
> I have compiled a list of champions I hate playing against now:
> 
> - Brand
> - Orianna
> - Caitlyn
> - Gangplank
> - Nocturne


Agreed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15027844*
> I have compiled a list of champions I hate playing against now:
> 
> - Brand
> - Orianna
> - Caitlyn
> - Gangplank
> - Nocturne


You mean to tell me you don't hate stepping on teemo's shrooms at the most inappropriate times?


----------



## Zackcy

Gangplank is the worst to play against, especially if he's fed. Should be renamed Gankgplank.


----------



## TFL Replica

My first Dominion game. I was teleporting around like crazy.


----------



## Vocality

Gone undefeated seven Dominion matches in a row. Heimer is hilarious.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15028390*
> You mean to tell me you don't hate stepping on teemo's shrooms at the most inappropriate times?


I can't remember the last time I stepped on one and died. He can only really put them in bushes, so as long as you are careful and have oracle, it should be good.


----------



## Zcypot

Just finished doing some games. Pretty fun, but it gets repetitive pretty quick







. I guess not the mode for me.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15029438*
> Just finished doing some games. Pretty fun, but it gets repetitive pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess not the mode for me.


It's meant to complement the existing maps NOT replace them. Play it for variety or when time constraints don't allow for a 5v5 summoner's rift. Winning never gets repetitive. The only time I hear a gamer call something repetitive is when they're getting rolled over and over again.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15027844*
> I have compiled a list of champions I hate playing against now:


- Brand
Dodge his skillshot and then his pillar of flame isn't too difficult to dodge. Late game he's just a typical AP caster so focus him








- Orianna
Just try to predict that ball, as long as you keep moving and predict when she'll try hitting you then you can dodge it and burn through her mana.
- Caitlyn
AD carry, no health so just stun/snare that ***** and watch her health bar disapear
- Gangplank
Very OP







Try get some early ganks so you can get lane dominance over him and he can't farm too easily. If he's jungling then just ward and watch out for him, if not fed then he isn't too scary.
- Nocturne
Same as GP for warding. Also if he's built glass cannon (ie no health items) he should melt after ulting you/a teammate.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15029462*
> It's meant to complement the existing maps NOT replace them. Play it for variety or when time constraints don't allow for a 5v5 summoner's rift. Winning never gets repetitive. The only time I hear a gamer call something repetitive is when they're getting rolled over and over again.


winning losing I get bored quick. I prefer 5v5 classic matches. I do get steam rolled often due to morons in my team. I dont get mad of losing I get more pissed off at the newbs. I can lose all day,but as long as the team is trying their best and is having fun I dont mind it. im not an elitist, not expecting to win every game.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

i would like to join the club and play, but on my desktop im getting the d3dx9_39.dll error. have done everything you could think of (except an os install) to fix it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno;15029595*
> - Brand
> Dodge his skillshot and then his pillar of flame isn't too difficult to dodge. Late game he's just a typical AP caster so focus him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Orianna
> Just try to predict that ball, as long as you keep moving and predict when she'll try hitting you then you can dodge it and burn through her mana.
> - Caitlyn
> AD carry, no health so just stun/snare that ***** and watch her health bar disapear
> - Gangplank
> Very OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try get some early ganks so you can get lane dominance over him and he can't farm too easily. If he's jungling then just ward and watch out for him, if not fed then he isn't too scary.
> - Nocturne
> Same as GP for warding. Also if he's built glass cannon (ie no health items) he should melt after ulting you/a teammate.


I know how to play the game and against those champs, those are just simply champions I hate playing against because they are very annoying. Just to address your comments though:

- Brand: He has a target circle with a fairly oppressive range and I cannot typically count on my teammates not being totally ******* during Solo Q and running BESIDE me when we are trying to escape from his stupid bouncing fireball. Skill shots are also hard to dodge with some champs early game, unless you invest in boots first, like say Anivia. Also, if you are using melee, he can wait until you come in to last hit and then unload on you.
- Orianna: It is easy about talking about her blowing mana, but that depends on a couple of things. A good team for instance, will always force feed her blue and then she is nigh unstoppable in harassing. Good Orianna's will also use the ball more as a zoning tool during creep farming as opposed to actually hitting you with it.
- Caitlyn: Sure, if their team is dumb enough to let you get to her or you have a target stun and she is not smart enough to kite you like a ranged carry should, that would work. However, she has insane range on her AA and her traps are really annoying sometimes.
- GP is just OP now
- Nocturne voids wards at level 6 and higher unless you are warding their jungle.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno;15029595*
> - Gangplank
> Very OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try get some early ganks so you can get lane dominance over him and he can't farm too easily. If he's jungling then just ward and watch out for him, if not fed then he isn't too scary.
> - Nocturne
> Same as GP for warding. Also if he's built glass cannon (ie no health items) he should melt after ulting you/a teammate.


Two of my favourite champions


----------



## Psyren

Caitlyn is getting a bat to the face, and soon. I'm very sure of it...

They'll probably nerf her MS to 300, her W (2 traps at low levels), and her R's ratio.

Sucks, since i always thought she was awesome since day 1. Well, w/e will still play her


----------



## pjBSOD

Still haven't gotten a chance to try out dominion


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15029884*
> Still haven't gotten a chance to try out dominion


Me too.

Being playing CrimeCraft mostly, and started playing Urban Rivals again :/


----------



## pjBSOD

I started playing WoW again with a bunch of friends. It hurts to say it.... but.... LoL is getting boring









That's why I want to try dominion so bad.


----------



## Zackcy

I think I have my AP Chogath down.

Edit: Dominion is up!


----------



## jigglylizard

Anyone else tried Dominion yet?

Soooo hectic but fun


----------



## Zackcy

Dam Xin Zhao, ruined my flawless


----------



## pjBSOD

Just got done playing two games of dominion.

Epic. That is all.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

After twelve straight games, I'm all Dominon'd out for the day. It's still up, though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RiotRara on LoL Forums*

Summoners!

Since we saw great results during our first limited beta testing window and many of you enjoyed League of Legends: Dominion, we wanted to give you another opportunity to take a stab at it. We were excited to share Dominion with you yesterday, and even more excited to bring it live again today!

We want to continue collecting more data and give you another shot at testing Dominion; so weâ€™ll be opening another testing window. The next Dominion limited beta session will begin at 11:30am Pacific Time. The new game mode will be available for play for approximately two hours. After this window is over, Dominion will be switched off while we analyze the data. There will be more opportunities to help test our new game mode as we move closer to release so stay tuned for more announcements.

March on over to the new Fields of Justice! Happy Dominion-ating and have many fierce battles!

*Update: We decided to extend the testing window. I'll let you know when we decide to flip the switch on Dominion.*


----------



## rogueblade

Played dominion a handful of times tonight; its a clusterf***


----------



## Vocality

Akali's vicious in Dominion. Played with a premade of friends and had absolutely no issue winning until an Akali came and rolled us. She was like 17/2 by the end. Full to none'd me on GP with just a gunblade and I maybe got her to half health.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Played dominion a handful of times tonight; its a clusterf***


inb4 Riotannouncesdraftmodedominionandweseeorganizedtea ms.

I said it first...

EDIT: Now that i think about it, it would actually make for decent viewing especially for this ADD-ridden generation of gamers who can't sit thru watching the laning phase :/


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


inb4 Riotannouncesdraftmodedominionandweseeorganizedtea ms.

I said it first...

EDIT: Now that i think about it, it would actually make for decent viewing especially for this ADD-ridden generation of gamers who can't sit thru watching the laning phase :/


Dominion Draft Mode is already available.


----------



## Psyren

I should have been more specific, i was referring to Ranked games...

I don't think i'll be playing Dominion blind pick though...


----------



## pjBSOD

They should make a ranked dominion. I think dominion is really fun. It's a great break from all the summoners rift.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


They should make a ranked dominion. I think dominion is really fun. It's a great break from all the summoners rift.


Riot themselves said there wouldn't be a ranked mode for Dominion... But with the fuss they're making about it, and with Dota 2 looming, i don't doubt for a second that they'll go against their own word...


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


Riot themselves said there wouldn't be a ranked mode for Dominion... But with the fuss they're making about it, and with Dota 2 looming, i don't doubt for a second that they'll go against their own word...


Really? I lurk on the League forums like 24/7. My friends and I have clinged to every morsel of Dominion info. Never seen that. You have a link?


----------



## Psyren

Can't right now (At work), but a few months back, when the news broke and bits of info were trickling in, i distinctly remember reading somewhere they weren't going to make a Ranked mode for Dominion 'cos SR was still going to be like "The main competitive map" and their main focus for the game. I'm starting to doubt that...

But we will see what comes from all of this...


----------



## Zackcy

Dominion takes away a lot of elements that Summoner's Rift has. Dominion seems to be a more faster paced, different game mode. I doubt it will be the focus.


----------



## godofdeath

teemo the biggest troll in dominion just stack speed items and run around loll


----------



## GekzOverlord

2 Balls!... She has a nice pair...









erm... yeaaaah.... We are hardcore!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Just a few more pictures from screwing around in Dominion.










Got bored of waiting ten minutes in queue and made a custom game.


----------



## Yangtastic

Honestly, I can not stop Rammus in Dominion.


----------



## hollowtek

whew most money i've ever made on a taric game... EVER! 3/3/31 11.7k haha. Somehow our cho gath had the most kills? he went 17/3/10.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;15034139*
> whew most money i've ever made on a taric game... EVER! 3/3/31 11.7k haha. Somehow our cho gath had the most kills? he went 17/3/10.


Feast is op, omn nom nom nom


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15033942*
> Honestly, I can not stop Rammus in Dominion.


Not many people can. I've hit almost 1100 move speed with the +5 boots, Priscilla's Blessing's active, and the movement buff on-map.

Last Dominion game of the night before they shut the servers down.


----------



## TFL Replica

Dominion loves Akali.


----------



## goobergump

What's up guys, uber noob goob here with a few questions.

1. What is Dominion?
2. What is brush? Is that hiding in the bushes to heal?
3. What is gank?
4. What is solo? I mean can you make a 1v1 against ai? Can you make a game with no other champs?
5. What does ELO stand for?
6. When do you say MIA? Is that like afk?
7. what does cs stand for?
8. What are wards and why do you need them at dragon and baron?
9. What is DPS? And what is a DPS monkey?
10. What does jungler mean?
11. Any tips to get "last hit" on minions for gold?=
12. What's the best way to earn gold?
13. Why does some games give me crap IP, and other games just as similar give me like +130, which is pretty average for me. One game gave me over 300 ip but someone said it was the first win of the day? It was my second game that day.
14. What's the best lane for Garen to go, and should he go solo?

Thanks guys, that was a lot more questions than I thought I had. I just picked up Garen a couple of days ago, and even though my record is all wins, it's because of the pros trying out new champs. Just tried my first intermediate game and went 1-14 I think, ah well, back to beginner!

Edit: Also, I was looking up champion builds... when they buy all that expensive stuff, do they buy the items needed for it, or do people just wait till they have enough for the whole shabang?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;15034420*
> What's up guys, uber noob goob here with a few questions.
> 
> 1. What is Dominion? *A new Point capture ticket based game mode*
> 2. What is brush? Is that hiding in the bushes to heal? *No thats just garen*
> 3. What is gank? *When you organise a kill on someone*
> 4. What is solo? I mean can you make a 1v1 against ai? Can you make a game with no other champs? *when you go by yourself in a lane*
> 5. What does ELO stand for? *It's not an abbreviation like many think, but actually a score based on your skill level that is determined by the game*
> 6. When do you say MIA? Is that like afk? *Mia = Missing in action, also called Miss, you normally type it when the people in your lane are not there to warn the rest of your team that they are not there.*
> 7. what does cs stand for? *Creeps slain*
> 8. What are wards and why do you need them at dragon and baron? *Cba to type*
> 9. What is DPS? And what is a DPS monkey? *DPS = Damage per second, and dps monkey is probably a reference to Wukong*
> 10. What does jungler mean? *Someone who does not play in lane at the start of the game and uses the jungle creeps to gain xp and gold*
> 11. Any tips to get "last hit" on minions for gold?= *Wait till they are low and attack*
> 12. What's the best way to earn gold? *Last hit*
> 13. Why does some games give me crap IP, and other games just as similar give me like +130, which is pretty average for me. One game gave me over 300 ip but someone said it was the first win of the day? It was my second game that day. *You get a first win of the day bonus... And ip is dependent on time spent ingame i believe*
> 14. What's the best lane for Garen to go, and should he go solo? *A bush is suitable*
> 
> Thanks guys, that was a lot more questions than I thought I had. I just picked up Garen a couple of days ago, and even though my record is all wins, it's because of the pros trying out new champs. Just tried my first intermediate game and went 1-14 I think, ah well, back to beginner!
> 
> That's a lot more than I thought it would be. I just picked up Garen and


Hope that helps


----------



## TFL Replica

Dominion a CTF game mode? Capturing nodes isn't the same as Capture The Flag the return it to your base.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;15034420*
> What's up guys, uber noob goob here with a few questions.
> 
> 1. What is Dominion?
> 2. What is brush? Is that hiding in the bushes to heal?
> 3. What is gank?
> 4. What is solo? I mean can you make a 1v1 against ai? Can you make a game with no other champs?
> 5. What does ELO stand for?
> 6. When do you say MIA? Is that like afk?
> 7. what does cs stand for?
> 8. What are wards and why do you need them at dragon and baron?
> 9. What is DPS? And what is a DPS monkey?
> 10. What does jungler mean?
> 11. Any tips to get "last hit" on minions for gold?=
> 12. What's the best way to earn gold?
> 13. Why does some games give me crap IP, and other games just as similar give me like +130, which is pretty average for me. One game gave me over 300 ip but someone said it was the first win of the day? It was my second game that day.
> 14. What's the best lane for Garen to go, and should he go solo?


Hey there.

1) A new game mode for LoL. Different than what you're used to in Summoner's Rift. It's a capture-and-hold based game, and is much faster paced.

2) As long as you are in the brush, you are stealthed to your enemies. Unless one of them (or a ward) is in the same brush with you.

3) A "gank" is when one (or more) champions leave their lane, or the jungle, and surprise a different lane to get a kill.

4) You can play the AI, sure. But when you hear solo in League (or any MOBA), they're talking about the lane. Right now, you're likely to find a "solo" top, a "solo" mid, and a "duo" bot. That means in a standard 5v5 on Summoner's Rift, it will be 1v1 in the top lane. 1v1 in the mid lane, and 2v2 in the bot lane. Then a jungle on either side.

5) It doesn't stand for anything, it's not an acronym. It's the mathematical rating system that was originally used for chess. It has been adapted by League and is used for the matchmaking. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elo_rating_system

6) MIA (missing in action), or "ss", "mis", etc. is when one lane says in chat that their opponent is missing. It's to serve as a warning to your teammates to watch out for a potential gank.

7) CS stands for "creep score." When you get better at the game, this will mean more to you. In high elo games, CS is a HUGE factor into who is winning a game. Your CS is the number of minions that you personally have killed (by delivering the "last hit"). Each CS awards you a certain amount of gold, depending on how long the game has gone on. The team with the better farm (through champion kills, CS, and dragons) will thus likely have better items and win.

8) Wards are placed on the map to give you vision of the area for a few minutes. It's really as simple as that. You don't want your enemy to get free Baron's and dragons, so you need to make sure that you can see if they're attempting it so you can stop them.

9) DPS just means damage-per-second. It's usually used as slang for anyone that deals damage, though. DPS Monkey? Where did you hear that? I suppose whoever told you that was probably just talking about a damage build on a Wukong.

10) Your jungler is the person on your team who spends the first part of the game just killing the mobs in the jungle. This has many added benefits, such as allowing your top lane to solo (and thus get more gold and exp because it's not split 2-ways) and also to keep the other lanes in check with ganks. There are many more reasons to jungle, but those are the two big ones.

11) Practice. You learn to time your champions attack animation (they're all different). You also start to get a feel for when you can deliver that last blow. For a beginner, 20-30 CS every 10 minutes would be great. For the high elos and pros, 70-90 CS every 10 mins isn't uncommon.

12) See 11. If you're playing support, you do NOT want to last hit. You want your AD carry to get the CS. Instead, you earn gold by buying GP5 items (gold per 5 seconds). *it's actually 10 seconds, but nevermind that* The four GP5 items are Philosopher's Stone, Avarice Blade, Kage's Pick, and Heart of Gold. Champion kills and dragons will also net you a lot of gold, especially for first blood and champions with high bounties.

13) I'm not sure why you would see such variations in your IP awards. Have you bought any boosts? I do know that your first win in a rolling 24-hour period will give you a big boost though. Custom games will give you very little.

14) Garen can go top solo or bot with support. He makes a great top solo though because he's very durable and his passive gives him pretty amazing sustain.

Hope that helps.

edit: Joey beat me while I was typing, but I went into a little more detail







.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15034747*
> Dominion a CTF game mode? Capturing nodes isn't the same as Capture The Flag the return it to your base.


I edited it


----------



## Flar

For how long they worked and tested it Dominion is ridiculously imbalanced and whoever says it's because it's still in beta I will knock them up side the head

pretty fun besides that though


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flar;15034790*
> For how long they worked and tested it Dominion is ridiculously imbalanced and whoever says it's because it's still in beta I will knock them up side the head
> 
> pretty fun besides that though


As Joey said, it's less thinky, more spammy. There are also a few champions that are incredibly imbalanced for it, named Akali, Jax, and Xin. Since the game revolves less around large team fights, but more around small fights, these solo champs are kings of dominion. It's late, so maybe this is my tiredness talking, but maybe part of me thinks they should have it set up to capture points more like TF2, just being in the area to capture, rather than channeling.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flar*


For how long they worked and tested it Dominion is ridiculously imbalanced and whoever says it's because it's still in beta I will knock them up side the head

pretty fun besides that though


Agreed. I don't like it when I see a Rammus on the other team...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


What's up guys, uber noob goob here with a few questions.

1. What is Dominion?
2. What is brush? Is that hiding in the bushes to heal?
3. What is gank?
4. What is solo? I mean can you make a 1v1 against ai? Can you make a game with no other champs?
5. What does ELO stand for?
6. When do you say MIA? Is that like afk?
7. what does cs stand for?
8. What are wards and why do you need them at dragon and baron?
9. What is DPS? And what is a DPS monkey?
10. What does jungler mean?
11. Any tips to get "last hit" on minions for gold?=
12. What's the best way to earn gold?
13. Why does some games give me crap IP, and other games just as similar give me like +130, which is pretty average for me. One game gave me over 300 ip but someone said it was the first win of the day? It was my second game that day.
14. What's the best lane for Garen to go, and should he go solo?

Thanks guys, that was a lot more questions than I thought I had. I just picked up Garen a couple of days ago, and even though my record is all wins, it's because of the pros trying out new champs. Just tried my first intermediate game and went 1-14 I think, ah well, back to beginner!

That's a lot more than I thought it would be. I just picked up Garen and


1. Dominion is a new capture and hold mode for League of Legends. It's played on a new map - Crystal Scar.
2. Brush is the tall grass that hides you from view. You can heal there, but it's not automatic.
3. A gank is to surprise and kill an enemy champion - having a "jungler" come up behind them while you have them distracted.
4. "Solo" is solo queue - going into games without a premade group. Co-op vs. AI games are all 5v5. You can make a custom game without anyone else, but it's a bit dull.
5. ELO is a player ranking. It is named after its creator: Arpad Elo, a Hungarian-born American physics professor.
6. You say MIA when the enemy champions are no longer visible in lane for 10-15 seconds. MIA stands for "Missing In Action".
7. "CS" stands for "creeps slain", another term for minion kills.
8. Wards are under the Consumables tab, and they let your team see where otherwise there would be the grayed out fog of war. Baron and Dragon both give good gold amounts to the team and the Baron gives a powerful buff, so it's good to see when your enemy is heading there. Plus they'll often be weak afterwards and you can gank them.
9. "DPS" is Damage Per Second - a measure of how much attack damage you can put out. A character designed to do high physical damage will typically be called a DPS character. The term DPS is typically not used with a magic-using character (Lux, Sona, Ryze, etc.). Only thing I can think of as a "DPS monkey" would be Wukong, since he's a DPS character and a monkey.
10. A jungler doesn't fight in lanes. Instead, they gain experience by fighting the neutral minions in the "jungle" section between lanes, and then by ganking enemy champions. Examples of junglers include Warwick and Shaco.
11. Make sure you're targeting the minions with the lowest health. Items that give increased attack speed make it easier to last-hit, as you're attacking more.
12. Gold is earned from killing enemy champions, last-hitting minions, killing neutral minions, taking down towers, and being alive and/or participating when Dragon and Baron are killed. Do those things, and you'll get gold.
13. This gives much better info on IP than I ever could: http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Influence_points
14. Typically, Garen goes top or bottom lane. He can solo if you have a jungler, but only if you're pretty good with him and can handle it. Garen should NOT go solo mid - it's not where he belongs.

Yeah, I know you guys beat me to it, but I started working on my reply before you did. I just played a game on SR between starting and posting.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Yeah, I know you guys beat me to it, but I started working on my reply before you did. I just played a game on SR between starting and posting.


I would say ninja'd but yeahh...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So, I found this on the LoL forums.

The storm buffs in the middle of Crystal Scar make the character holding it a fair bit bigger. This is what happens when a Cho'Gath with stacks on him gets the storm buff:










Tentatively, it's being called "Battlestar Cho'Gath". He's the size of a comfortable two story house.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


So, I found this on the LoL forums.

The storm buffs in the middle of Crystal Scar make the character holding it a fair bit bigger. This is what happens when a Cho'Gath with stacks on him gets the storm buff:










Tentatively, it's being called "Battlestar Cho'Gath". He's the size of a comfortable two story house.


I am Cho'Gath, I want you inside of ma Belly!

Btw anyone know any good lol songs? Like the songs of the summoned ones, im building up my library.


----------



## smokebaca

please add me smokebaca is my name for both accounts


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


holy **** thats huge!


That's what she said.


----------



## pjBSOD

It's completely ridiculous how imba Rammus is in dominion. Basically ruins the game for the enemy team.


----------



## Fortunex

I know that feel. I wanna try TF in Dominion.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15029698*
> - Nocturne voids wards at level 6 and higher unless you are warding their jungle.


I've found putting 4 wards at the river choke points and optionally bottom bush + their mana buff (playing from top) can completely shut down a jungler's ganks, nocturne included. Just have to keep a note on where he is and follow with CV


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno;15036536*
> I've found putting 4 wards at the river choke points and optionally bottom bush + their mana buff (playing from top) can completely shut down a jungler's ganks, nocturne included. Just have to keep a note on where he is and follow with CV


For wards, you largely have to count on a jungler to plant them along side the river, unless you can somehow brainwash all the idiots who play the game that warding is a great idea. As far as CV goes, that implies having a support that picks CV, which most are too greedy or dumb to. My experience in Solo Q is that 4 people will instant lock to some carry and then demand for a tank... bunch of pussies...









Honestly, the general rule that I follow when playing against an enemy Noc jungler is whenever he uses his ultimate and I am beyond the midway point of my lane, I retreat. His ult can be very useful as a way to force lanes back without actually doing anything.


----------



## TFL Replica

The best way to teach people to ward is to make them play HoN. Not warding is punished several times more severely in that game, they'll be warding in no time.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I've got a couple friends that play HoN, but everything I've heard about the community makes me shy away from it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15038565*
> I've got a couple friends that play HoN, but everything I've heard about the community makes me shy away from it.


It is a lot harder and bigger compared to LOL and the good players generally rage a lot more. In LOL, generally the crappy players bark the loudest.


----------



## Fortunex

HoN is more hardcore in every way. The community, the gameplay, the engine, is all less forgiving. If you make a mistake, you will be punished for it. If you're good, you will be rewarded. Unlike in LoL where if you're out of position, you can just flash over a wall or some ****, or you can hide behind a wall of minions even though there's a gap, and nothing can get through the insane hitboxes.


----------



## rogueblade

hon is ******ed


----------



## TFL Replica

Minion hitboxes are ******ed in HoN too. Only in WC3 does it feel right.


----------



## Qasual

5/9/41 Assist Sona game was awesome!


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Hey folks..

I play under the name imthepits

I generally play Morgana, Annie, and Orianna.

Feel free to add me for some games if you guys like


----------



## mad0314

I always take clairvoyance when I play lux and many times when I play other support champs. It has a very short cooldown and is incredibly usefull. Id say it is on par if not more usefull than flash, and that is generally regarded as the most usefull summoner spell. Thats only for 1 clairvoyance though, with more on the team they kinda lose their usefullness.

Wards are so awesome as well. They shut down ganks, which could otherwise net the enemy team more gold and experience and put you at a loss of gold and experience from being dead. As long as it provided you with any information at all, even telling you that you are safe to farm, I see it as paying itself off. The games get REALLY good when both teams are trying to ward and counter-ward/ward killing.

Map control tells you who the really good players are. CDR Teemo pumping out shrooms in key gank spots/retreat paths is infinitely more usefull than an AD teemo that dies when he tries to get his Q off with terrible range, pitifull health, and no skills that scale with AD.


----------



## Hi2uHorde

Summoner Name: Thadderack

I came from HoN so I know the game but the only champion that I currently have unlocked is 'Ashe'.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

How do you call out the locations in Crystal Scar?










This is what I do:
Top - Windmill
Top Left - Castle
Top Right - Drill
Bottom Left - Claw
Bottom Right - Skeleton / Skull
Center Buffs - Middle


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mad0314*


I always take clairvoyance when I play lux and many times when I play other support champs. It has a very short cooldown and is incredibly usefull. Id say it is on par if not more usefull than flash, and that is generally regarded as the most usefull summoner spell. Thats only for 1 clairvoyance though, with more on the team they kinda lose their usefullness.

Wards are so awesome as well. They shut down ganks, which could otherwise net the enemy team more gold and experience and put you at a loss of gold and experience from being dead. As long as it provided you with any information at all, even telling you that you are safe to farm, I see it as paying itself off. The games get REALLY good when both teams are trying to ward and counter-ward/ward killing.

Map control tells you who the really good players are. CDR Teemo pumping out shrooms in key gank spots/retreat paths is infinitely more usefull than an AD teemo that dies when he tries to get his Q off with terrible range, pitifull health, and no skills that scale with AD.


See, you understand that! A lot of time, I have these level 30 players with 700+ wins telling me "Why ward?" or "Isn't that the support character's role?" It's like "Hello? I don't start roaming until mid game at the earliest so until then top and mid is yours?"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hi2uHorde*


Summoner Name: Thadderack

I came from HoN so I know the game but the only champion that I currently have unlocked is 'Ashe'.


You have unlocked arguably the best ranged carry in the game. Wise choice!


----------



## Psyren

I haven't played Dominion yet, but from what i've gathered so far is that Rammus and Shen are a instaban because of inherit High Mobility, High Survivability & Disruption...

I think i'm going to try out Lux in this mode :/


----------



## modstorm

Here is my gameplay of the Dominion Beta....yes I know its a little bit late but it took me almost 12 hours to upload (fail upload speed







)

Watch in HD









  
 You Tube


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


It is a lot harder and bigger compared to LOL and the good players generally rage a lot more. In LOL, generally the crappy players bark the loudest.


What is a lot bigger? The map?

Surely you're not talking about the community. HoN has a fraction of the players.


----------



## Psyren

How long before this map is available 24/7? I'm working at an awkward time here so no LoL for me...


----------



## JoeyTB

So rammus op in dominion at all? 2107 movespeed


----------



## Psyren

All i hear is Rammus, Shen, GP, Heimer qq :/


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


All i hear is Rammus, Shen, GP, Heimer qq :/


Plz, when I see a heimer, I instantly grab a IE and boots of mobility and trinity force and I take down a heimer before they can even react.


----------



## Psyren

In more organized situations i'd assume that this will be a harder feat to accomplish...

Heimer in this mode kinda reminds me of Teemo. Run around and plonk things down erriwhere...

So wise guy, what's your counter to GP's ult, mmm?


----------



## Balsagna

Stand out of his circle?

... profit?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So rammus op in dominion at all? 2107 movespeed








*Snip*


At First I was like O.O Then I was like















I was surprised u was allowed to build up them phantom dancers, multiple stacks of just zeals is impossible.. that got on my nerves in one game as i bought items in anticipation to stack phantoms lolz.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


At First I was like O.O Then I was like















I was surprised u was allowed to build up them phantom dancers, multiple stacks of just zeals is impossible.. that got on my nerves in one game as i bought items in anticipation to stack phantoms lolz.


Well sorry to disappoint but it was actually a custom :/ my internet was on the craps :/ but honestly it didn't take that long at all just sitting in spawn to get the gold so I wouldn't be surprised if you could get near that in a game.


----------



## Balsagna

Not to change the subject. But I felt Elo Hell existed -- I played ranked like 3-4x and then my elo decayed and I didn't played ranked for months. Picked it back up and couldn't get back over the 1200's till late (then again I only played like 70 ranked games)

That said, with the reset and the preseason and over 1400 Elo already. I've had some outstanding games with Kassadin... 27-8-8, 15-2-8, 11-1-12 as well as GP.

See you all on the battlefield


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


Stand out of his circle?

... profit?


You might have missed my point.

I was referring to his ability disrupt node captures with his ult... It's plain ******ed.

I would not be surprised if the indirectly or worse, directly nerf those champs for Dominion... They already did it to Panth and TF :/


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


Not to change the subject. But I felt Elo Hell existed -- I played ranked like 3-4x and then my elo decayed and I didn't played ranked for months. Picked it back up and couldn't get back over the 1200's till late (then again I only played like 70 ranked games)

That said, with the reset and the preseason and over 1400 Elo already. I've had some outstanding games with Kassadin... 27-8-8, 15-2-8, 11-1-12 as well as GP.

See you all on the battlefield










Elo doesn't decay if you're under 1400.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Elo doesn't decay if you're under 1400.


Mine did...


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


Mine did...


I assure you, the only way to lose elo under 1400 is to lose a game. (Or dodge, that carries a 10 elo penalty.)


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


Hey folks..

I play under the name imthepits

I generally play Morgana, Annie, and Orianna.

Feel free to add me for some games if you guys like










Aww. Annie, orianna, and morgana are banned in ~50% of the games I'm in lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psyren*


In more organized situations i'd assume that this will be a harder feat to accomplish...

Heimer in this mode kinda reminds me of Teemo. Run around and plonk things down erriwhere...

So wise guy, what's your counter to GP's ult, mmm?










Not gonna lie, His ulti is very useful on stopping turrets and that is it. The funny part is if you do get interrupted from gp's ilti you can just recast and gp's ulti wont cancel out your cast. Its weird, Its hit and miss out of the 3 it worked 2 times.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *hollowtek*   Aww. Annie, orianna, and morgana are banned in ~50% of the games I'm in lol.  
They aint that bad







just play morgana and lol when they try do something, that black sheild is fun as hell....

Anyway Singed champ spotlight is out.

  
 You Tube  



 
New skin looks baller.

Edit: New champ sneak peak, looks like a new mage... Kinda looks like Nocturne for some reason >_<
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/c...agus-ascendant

Edit2: Free ali skin... http://na.leagueoflegends.com/YouTube


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So rammus op in dominion at all? 2107 movespeed








*snip*


Yeah, it took you a half hour to get to that. If Andy's playing Nunu, I can usually top 1000 move speed at game start depending on timing of Blood Boil and Powerball in relation to the speed shrine - all without any move speed runes.


----------



## Zackcy

Still half a level away from Flash.


----------



## Qasual

5v5 Pre-made - OCN lol chat nao!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15046067*
> Yeah, it took you a half hour to get to that. If *Andy's playing Nunu*, I can usually top 1000 move speed at game start depending on timing of Blood Boil and Powerball in relation to the speed shrine - all without any move speed runes.


we win.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15046131*
> we win.


I thought that was only guaranteed with Shaco?


----------



## mastertrixter

Lol


----------



## Yangtastic

500th Win.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15047139*
> 500th Win.


That's not fair, I'm like 37 games under .500 and you're 60 games over... That stupid W/L is what stops me from playing half the time.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;15047126*
> Lol


Is that a photo of your computer screen?

On a PC running Windows, you should be able to hit the "Print Screen" button to put a copy of whatever's currently on-screen into the Clipboard. Then, you can paste the image into Paint, Photoshop, or your image editing software of choice.


----------



## JoeyTB

So I was bored one night and this guide to common lol terminology, ehh it's mainly for new people to the game as people who have played it for long enough know what they are...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuXV6hU9RmE[/ame]


----------



## Akusho

You should up the volume on your mic or talk louder.


----------



## andyroo89

HAHAHA before I even start the vide, Preview image says Andy im coming for you, *****. You should've msged me and I would've helped


----------



## Qasual

First Dominion game was really good, made playing Akali much more fun.


----------



## doc2142

Are all champs who are good end game item dependent?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Are all champs who are good end game item dependent?


You get the items pretty quick in dominion let alone 1375 to start with.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


You get the items pretty quick in dominion let alone 1375 to start with.


I was talking about just normal 5v5's.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So I was bored one night and this guide to common lol terminology, ehh it's mainly for new people to the game as people who have played it for long enough know what they are...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuXV6hU9RmE


I love the statement about andy and redheads that you sneaked in here lol


----------



## Plex

Here's one of my youtube videos:

  
 You Tube


----------



## mad0314

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Here's one of my youtube videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAqzC4PBv4











Wow, gang banged.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Here's one of my youtube videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAqzC4PBv4











Lies that is not you.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Lies that is not you.


Sure is. That's my channel, and Kedei (the Ashe) is one of my two accounts. I think it's the one I have listed in the OP in this thread. And the Urgot and Blitz (Carthias and Blastenhoff) are two good friends of mine.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Sure is. That's my channel, and Kedei (the Ashe) is one of my two accounts. I think it's the one I have listed in the OP in this thread. And the Urgot and Blitz (Carthias and Blastenhoff) are two good friends of mine.


Good video. btw I still think it is BS that you planned that like you guys claim. Seems like luck to me.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15053036*
> Here's one of my youtube videos:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAqzC4PBv4


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15055247*
> Good video. btw I still think it is BS that you planned that like you guys claim. Seems like luck to me.


Lol, fortunately it doesn't matter. You can still enjoy the video. I could upload our failed attempts at that stunt if I felt like it, but what's the point?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Okay so I don't know if this has been posted already but I came across this and laughed hard!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XNtTuvZJ7g&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I remember once I was tossing someone with Mumu and got rocket grabbed by a Blitz mid-toss. That was really unfortunate.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15059829*
> I remember once I was tossing someone with Mumu and got rocket grabbed by a Blitz mid-toss. That was really unfortunate.


I've seen that happen to trist while she rocket jumps.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*   Okay so I don't know if this has been posted already but I came across this and laughed hard!  
Yup, they have a ton of other great ones too









  
 You Tube


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I've seen that happen to trist while she rocket jumps.


Yea... it sucks big donkey balls, especially like when someone grabs a dude out of my arrow when I am Ashe.


----------



## TFL Replica

Just played my second dominion game. When I saw my teammates pick Jax, Akali and Rammus I thought: "Man, this was going to be a free win!".

Well, the early game was ridiculously in the enemy's favor, mid-game was tough but more or less even (enemy still had a comfortable lead) and then at the end we made a sudden, dramatic comeback. 
Looks like they were so sure about winning that they forgot about MR.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Just played my second dominion game. When I saw my teammates pick Jax, Akali and Rammus I thought: "Man, this was going to be a free win!".

Well, the early game was ridiculously in the enemy's favor, mid-game was tough but more or less even (enemy still had a comfortable lead) and then at the end we made a sudden, dramatic comeback.











Oooh... I hate Kassadin so much.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Oooh... I hate Kassadin so much.


I rift walked onto invisible shaco, killing him 3 times (one was purely by chance) in this manner. I know I'd be mad if that happened to me.


----------



## andyroo89

Bored, This is a long shot, Do we have any girls that are redheads that play LoL?

I would LOL if I get a legit response.


----------



## FrankyDerp

Xin zhao and kayle ftw herpa derp


----------



## FlamingMidget

Sorry about the poor performance today guys! XD


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


Sorry about the poor performance today guys! XD


I'm a nice guy, Don't take this the wrong way, This is more to help you improve.

Learn to last hit, With you being the carry You need high creep score. Do research on ashe builds (mobafire) and make your own build, There is no perfect build, Alot of games you will have to use different items to compensate against the enemy team. Also need to learn when to fall back. *KEEP YOUR DISTANCE!* This is what you do, If you go to attack someone keep attacking them until they turn around to come after you, then you run away, Don't overextend when you do this too. I think this is called kiting.

I would also read up on ashe here, http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wik...e_Frost_Archer

Go under the strategy tab and read up on what items synergize well with ashe. A while back when I was on wiki reading on swain I found out zhonya's hourglass activation lets you still channel swain ultimate so he can heal without being targeted for 2 seconds.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


Sorry about the poor performance today guys! XD


Dont worry about it







You should see my current losing streak, just constant bad games for me lately









Practice makes progress! (Dont believe in perfect







)

Edit: http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/news/...-available-now

Apparently Dom is now available in EUW ... havent checked anywhere else..


----------



## andyroo89

Its live on NA now too.


----------



## Keyan

Well, I know what I'll be doing tonight.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone up for a round of domi? (NA server)


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Dominion is Live for North American Servers

No more just beta, it's live. Downloading client update right now.









New awesome client music and cool client picture now.

Damn you and your ninja'ing, Andy.


----------



## Epona

Just played my first game of real dominion... I still prefer classic, but when I wanna play and but I have to eat lunch and class is in an hour, it's a fun game. I stream occasionally too, if anyone cares.

EDIT: Oh yeah, my biggest comeback thus far in Dominion is 280 points.

Replay here. (I'm Kennen in that replay.)

See if you can top that.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Dominion champion select music is AWESOME. I want to acquire it D:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Dominion champion select music is AWESOME. I want to acquire it D:


Just do a search on the LoL directory for ChmpSlct. You will find all the champion select music tracks in mp3 format.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Nah still pointless for me. Im getting worse pings here in EU then on NA, im positive I saw it hit 14500 at one stage


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Just do a search on the LoL directory for ChmpSlct. You will find all the champion select music tracks in mp3 format.


Ooh, excellent! Thank you sir


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Ooh, excellent! Thank you sir

















Check out LOL_Odin-Login_Nose.mp3 while you're there.


----------



## gixxergirl

Dominiooonnn! Who wanna play w/ me tonight?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gixxergirl*


Dominiooonnn! Who wanna play w/ me tonight?


I maybe up, there is this shaco hybrid build I wanna try.


----------



## JoeyTB

So how is everyone enjoying Dominion?


----------



## rogueblade

I absolutely hate it


----------



## TFL Replica

Loving it. 5 wins 2 losses with kass so far. I'd love to experiment with Soraka or Sona.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Loving it. 5 wins 2 losses with kass so far. I'd love to experiment with Soraka or Sona.


Sona is a fun champ. She is one of my support champions along with Taric.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Sona is a fun champ. She is one of my support champions along with Taric.


I've played her a lot in Summoner's Rift. Haven't tried her in Domi yet.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I absolutely hate it


I can't say I hate it but I think I'll be sticking to ARAM's for my non summoners rift fun.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I remember once I was tossing someone with Mumu and got rocket grabbed by a Blitz mid-toss. That was really unfortunate.


Ohh Common!!!!... I hate having a filthy mind Â¬_Â¬


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I'm a nice guy, Don't take this the wrong way, This is more to help you improve.

Learn to last hit, With you being the carry You need high creep score. Do research on ashe builds (mobafire) and make your own build, There is no perfect build, Alot of games you will have to use different items to compensate against the enemy team. Also need to learn when to fall back. *KEEP YOUR DISTANCE!* This is what you do, If you go to attack someone keep attacking them until they turn around to come after you, then you run away, Don't overextend when you do this too. I think this is called kiting.

I would also read up on ashe here, http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wik...e_Frost_Archer

Go under the strategy tab and read up on what items synergize well with ashe. A while back when I was on wiki reading on swain I found out zhonya's hourglass activation lets you still channel swain ultimate so he can heal without being targeted for 2 seconds.


Thank you Andy! I'll study this hard. lol


----------



## mlp

I've been playing this game since it came out and just now found this thread.

Great game but man am I getting tired of it. Just because of how poorly implemented new characters are and how badly the game is balanced.

Am I the only one who hates the tribunal system? I've been suspended twice before and I know once was justified but come on - give me a reason as to why so I can correct the behavior? It also is no fun getting suspended 2-3 months later when you can't even remember what infraction you committed.

Okay. ranting off. I wish they hadn't nerfed Orianna. She was my favorite champ and not nearly as OP as people made her out to be. Just really fun unique gameplay that is now ruined.

Now I am back to Nasus who is as beastly as ever, and I toss in a Caitlyn every now and then when I feel like playing a normal and stomping noobs.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlp*


I've been playing this game since it came out and just now found this thread.

Great game but man am I getting tired of it. Just because of how poorly implemented new characters are and how badly the game is balanced.

Am I the only one who hates the tribunal system? I've been suspended twice before and I know once was justified but come on - give me a reason as to why so I can correct the behavior? It also is no fun getting suspended 2-3 months later when you can't even remember what infraction you committed.

Okay. ranting off. I wish they hadn't nerfed Orianna. She was my favorite champ and not nearly as OP as people made her out to be. Just really fun unique gameplay that is now ruined.

Now I am back to Nasus who is as beastly as ever, and I toss in a Caitlyn every now and then when I feel like playing a normal and stomping noobs.


Orianna was OP as **** all. If you didn't think she was OP it is because A. She was your favorite champ and/or B. you need an OP champ to do well (as evidenced by your love for Nasus and Cait)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Orianna was OP as **** all. If you didn't think she was OP it is because A. She was your favorite champ and/or B. you need an OP champ to do well (as evidenced by your love for Nasus and Cait)


Orianna is a very good harrasser due to her low CDR. Unfortunately, you also waste a lot of mana really quick if you are not careful. Against a crappy Orianna player, just wait until she drains her mana then play very aggressively. If she is a good Orianna who is more focused on zoning you out, it can become VERY difficult. In those cases, try to bait her to use her ball and never, ever stay between her and the ball. Also, as soon as she uses her ball, you have a window to run up close and unload on her. Now if her team is pre made and they force feed her blue, good luck and call for lots of ganks.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Orianna is a very good harrasser due to her low CDR. Unfortunately, you also waste a lot of mana really quick if you are not careful. Against a crappy Orianna player, just wait until she drains her mana then play very aggressively. If she is a good Orianna who is more focused on zoning you out, it can become VERY difficult. In those cases, try to bait her to use her ball and never, ever stay between her and the ball. Also, as soon as she uses her ball, you have a window to run up close and *unload on her*. Now if her team is pre made and they force feed her blue, good luck and call for lots of ganks.


Unload on her you say... Things could get very messy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Unload on her you say... Things could get very messy


It could if you mess up landing your stuff or you have no mana or health when you engage. If the former, bad on you. If the latter, too bad you suck. That's just how the cookie crumbles sometimes. The key thing is to remember that she has no hard CC, so no matter what, she cannot stun, silence, root, or suppress you. She can flip people though, which can be pretty funny to watch.


----------



## cuy50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Orianna is a very good harrasser due to her low CDR. Unfortunately, you also waste a lot of mana really quick if you are not careful. Against a crappy Orianna player, just wait until she drains her mana then play very aggressively. If she is a good Orianna who is more focused on zoning you out, it can become VERY difficult. In those cases, try to bait her to use her ball and never, ever stay between her and the ball. Also, as soon as she uses her ball, you have a window to run up close and unload on her. Now if her team is pre made and they force feed her blue, good luck and call for lots of ganks.


I agree with you, she has a fairly unique style so if you know how to play her she is deadly. Now if you don't know her then you are also correct in that she isn't too much of a threat. But her pre-nerf auto attack range was too big and even crap players could harass too much.


----------



## andyroo89

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ9j5rRb6wI[/ame]


----------



## jigglylizard

I'm loving Dom so much. I've played every minute its been available when I'm online


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15078250*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ9j5rRb6wI


OMG.....I couldn't stop laughing! Your ADD is bad lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15078916*
> OMG.....I couldn't stop laughing! Your ADD is bad lol


Proud of it too.


----------



## JoeyTB

Thought I might aswell post this, ninja stole baron last game while playing with an ocn premade, not exactly skillful mainly luck, but well it secured our victory for sure.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7b-iayA82Y[/ame]


----------



## goobergump

Is there a vent server for OCN'ers for LoL?

Anyone trying to hit up a vent/lol game?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Is there a vent server for OCN'ers for LoL?

Anyone trying to hit up a vent/lol game?


Well there is the OCN Vent but no one uses it.... The easiest way to see if people are up for a game is to go to the ocn lol chatroom in game...


----------



## blackbuilder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Thought I might aswell post this, ninja stole baron last game while playing with an ocn premade, not exactly skillful mainly luck, but well it secured our victory for sure.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7b-iayA82Y>


couldn't believe that was freaking awesome, didn't you steal the dragon aswell


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Thought I might aswell post this, ninja stole baron last game while playing with an ocn premade, not exactly skillful mainly luck, but well it secured our victory for sure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7b-iayA82Y


OMG! I was watching you but I didn't realize that's what you did! lol


----------



## andyroo89

GJ joey, your motivating me to play Morgana again


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


GJ joey, your motivating me to play Morgana again










NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.gif

We don't need more Morganas!


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

Now that i have a decent GPU i will join the club with this Screen shot of my first and second dominion game

Thanks for help i couldn't find attachment button first time around


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mstrofdashadows*


Now that i have a decent GPU i will join the club with this Screen shot of my first dominion game










Yea im a noob no idea how to get a pic on here lol.


Use windows 7's snipping tool. Go advanced and press manage attachments to upload to OCN.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mstrofdashadows*


Now that i have a decent GPU i will join the club with this Screen shot of my first and second dominion game

Thanks for help i couldn't find attachment button first time around


Pic is awesome

Quote:



my butt ws so tight at the end


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm tested how various champs fare Domi. The idea of being a boring copy cat who plays akali, rammus, etc... disgusts me so I'm searching for viable Domi champs.

Good idea: Morgana was excellent. She was great at defense, her staying power was phenomenal and in a team fight her CC and spell shield made a massive difference.

Bad idea: Sona was good at the beginning, held top score for 80% of the game but just couldn't hold the team together lategame.

Next up is Maokai and Karthus.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mstrofdashadows*


Now that i have a decent GPU i will join the club with this Screen shot of my first and second dominion game

Thanks for help i couldn't find attachment button first time around


I didn't really think Cait was viable on Dominion, because I got stomped pretty good last time I tried her. You've proven me wrong. Time to give her a try again.


----------



## gixxergirl

having lots of good time with soraka, she pushes well with the promote ability, also holds a tower well with heals and Q spam with a silence. the Wish also helps to clutchheal when people are attacking and you can't be there. I go for more of a cooldown reduction build with some AP mix, i find my self healing and silencing more often in dominion.

also had a really fun time with anyone who can stun under a tower.


----------



## hollowtek

I'm gunna say this right now... master yi is a tier 1 champ in dominion. *huge grin*.

best strategy: take advantage of your 1v1 capabilities. Yi is next to immortal in 1v1. Hide out, or wait for people in obvious locations. Guaranteed kills.


----------



## Dman

Tryndamere is pretty much a guaranteed win in Dominion. So if you don't have first pick you need to ban him asap in draft mode.


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Bored, This is a long shot, Do we have any girls that are redheads that play LoL?

I would LOL if I get a legit response.


I know one but she's mine, she mostly plays akali and is freaking amazing.....kind of neat how you asked this question though.

i'd post a pic of her but.....she might read this thread eeek


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


I know one but she's mine, she mostly plays akali and is freaking amazing.....kind of neat how you asked this question though.

i'd post a pic of her but.....she might read this thread eeek


if you posted a picture of her Andy would use all the internet creeper skills he has at his disposal to track her down and steal her away from you.









then if that didn't work he'd use his windowless van with the rags of chloroform.









just kidding. andy, i was joking. put the rag down.


----------



## TFL Replica

I haven't tried draft mode domi yet. I bet jax is getting banned every time.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15085348*
> if you posted a picture of her Andy would use all the internet creeper skills he has at his disposal to track her down and steal her away from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then if that didn't work he'd use his windowless van with the rags of chloroform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *just kidding. andy, i was joking. put the rag down*.


Lmao

btw the color you want to hide the text completely is called whitesmoke.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15086149*
> I haven't tried draft mode domi yet. I bet jax is getting banned every time.


most likely jax and armadillo.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;15086426*
> most likely jax and armadillo.


Jax, trynd, rammus and GP are the most common bans. Surpisingly TF is never banned, you'd think he'd be one of the most annoying with his global TP.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15081395*
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.gif
> 
> We don't need more Morganas!


Yeah we don't! No body play morgana but me. I don't think people realise how awesome she is yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15082340*
> Good idea: Morgana was excellent. She was great at defense, her staying power was phenomenal and in a team fight her CC and spell shield made a massive difference.


Some would say morgana es #1


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15086589*
> Yeah we don't! No body play morgana but me. I don't think people realise how awesome she is yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say morgana es #1


Please, I was playing her in October '09.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15086589*
> Yeah we don't! No body play morgana but me. I don't think people realise how awesome she is yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say morgana es #1


Morgana is good right now because all her recent buff's. Her passive spell vamp just makes pushing minion waves a ease. her ulti is good for stopping people from trying to cap your points.

So far i see is good Garen, Sona if she doesnt play like a ap caster, Ramus, Yi, GP if you can get fed, Xin, Jax, Blitz, Akali.

Some champs i like to troll with is Annie, Heimi, Malz. Heimi should just stay bottom and never move.

In all honesty in dominion i see a good team comp is a tank, 2 roamers(dps), 2 assassins.

It isn't hard to play strategies, Try to hold 3+ towers push minion waves if you can or counter cap their points when no one is at them to keep them distracted if your already leading. If everyone is MIA cover your points.

But nothing makes me face palm more when i have 4 teammates capping the same point. When there are other points to be caped.

Map awareness is key more than ever.


----------



## TFL Replica

How do you build Sona correctly in domi?


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15086888*
> How do you build Sona correctly in domi?


From the successful Sona's i have seen they play defensively while building AP, and getting that one item that gives you excel cap rate. They will only roam when she can ulti the enemy team at tower and activate garrison so your xin or master yi can pick up the kills.

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/dominion-sona-who-needs-a-tongue-to-do-work-131158

This is probably how i would build her, Give that a read.

Edited:

However since everything still so situation, you can think of rushing for Lich bane or trinity's force depending on their team comp and how well you are at positioning. Lich bane would be my preferred.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1279674


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15086683*
> Please, I was playing her in October '09.


Yep, every night I had to hit the walls cause those two were doing some of the kinky stuff and would not stay quiet.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;15087052*
> From the successful Sona's i have seen they play defensively while building AP, and getting that one item that gives you excel cap rate. They will only roam when she can ulti the enemy team at tower and activate garrison so your xin or master yi can pick up the kills.
> 
> http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/dominion-sona-who-needs-a-tongue-to-do-work-131158
> 
> This is probably how i would build her, Give that a read.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15087084*
> Will do, thanks.


I updated my post with some more info, if you get a kill or take top tower first. Then think about building that lich bane route.

http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=6901

I enjoy reading this guys quick and dirty explanation on Dominion.


----------



## TFL Replica

The dominion aura really wreaks her heal sadly.


----------



## lilraver018

One thing i have noticed is dont bother putting points in reduce death count down in masteries. Because with the quick ~20 sec respawn rate, the most you can reduce in time is 2 secs or so. That saving isnt really going to save a tower or not. I would rather put it in mana regen or defense mastery.


----------



## Psyren

Putting points in lower death timer is *never* a good idea :/


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;15087587*
> Putting points in lower death timer is *never* a good idea :/


I fully agree


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;15087587*
> Putting points in lower death timer is *never* a good idea :/


What about Zombie Karthus?

Note: I've never tried Zombthus myself.


----------



## andyroo89

J/W who else listens to pandora when playing LoL alone? (foreveralone.jpg)


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15088666*
> J/W who else listens to pandora when playing LoL alone? (foreveralone.jpg)


I do actually...
Wait, I do it even if I'm playing with friends.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;15087587*
> Putting points in lower death timer is *never* a good idea :/


Good hands > Perseverance most of the time imo.

I understand that dying is never the objective but honestly that 10% can be pretty useful especially late game...

But Perseverance is also useful on champs that already have mega hp regen like mundo singed garen etc...

However if you use it on Cait for example her hp/5 is 15 and mp/5 is 16 (I rounded because I cba with decimals). Having perseverance will boost it to 16 hp/5 and 17 mp/5 ... imo not really worth it


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15089126*
> Good hands > Perseverance most of the time imo.
> 
> I understand that dying is never the objective but honestly that 10% can be pretty useful especially late game...
> 
> But Perseverance is also useful on champs that already have mega hp regen like mundo singed garen etc...
> 
> However if you use it on Cait for example her hp/5 is 15 and mp/5 is 16 (I rounded because I cba with decimals). Having perseverance will boost it to 16 hp/5 and 17 mp/5 ... imo not really worth it


Agreed, only if they have a decent regen to begin with.

OKay so I tried out Katarina today...That was fun! lol


----------



## TFL Replica

5 wins, 1 loss since switching to Morgana. It's fun to not need to riftwalk around like crazy. I haven't mustered the courage to try Sona again yet.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony;15085213*
> I know one but she's mine, she mostly plays akali and is freaking amazing.....kind of neat how you asked this question though.
> 
> i'd post a pic of her but.....she might read this thread eeek


Taking matter into my own hands now

Edit; Must be trustkill, i remember asking her if she was actual redhead in this thread.


----------



## General_Chris

hey guys iam in also =D love lol ;D


----------



## andyroo89

@generalchris, What champs do you play?


----------



## groundzero9

Found her


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Found her










......









name?

lol I hate you tohru XDD


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Aww I hate you too Andy.









So what happened to the grocery store girl? Did the police ever find her after your 'date'?









j/k, j/k. put the shovel down.


----------



## blogger

lol look at all these champs... damn i hate being a noob


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blogger*


lol look at all these champs... damn i hate being a noob


I met another girl that works at the grocery store *go to OT idk if it still up I asked a mod to delete it*


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quoting fail, Andy.

I posted a couple paragraphs on there for you. Hope they help/


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Found her










Okay that's just not fair. Andy use your skills, I want the info too!


----------



## GekzOverlord

What! If Andy gets a Red Head I want a bondage woman Naow!...


----------



## goobergump

Anyone have a good Garen Dominion build they wanna share?

<3 you mean it no ****


----------



## Yangtastic

Started playing Jax on SR recently. It was really hard to get started.

Then Dominion came out. All of a sudden, he's my best character in this game mode.

That is all I have to say.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15097438*
> Started playing Jax on SR recently. It was really hard to get started.
> 
> Then Dominion came out. All of a sudden, he's my best character in this game mode.
> 
> That is all I have to say.


If LoL is the spiritual successor of DotA for people with lives, Dominion is concentrated LoL juice. Yummy.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15097438*
> Started playing Jax on SR recently. It was really hard to get started.
> 
> Then Dominion came out. All of a sudden, he's my best character in this game mode.
> 
> That is all I have to say.


Pretty much all the characters that scale well with items do pretty good on dominion and not so good on summoners rift. Jax, Tryndamere etc. rely on good farm to be effective on summoners rift so they are easy to shut down on that game mode. However in dominion where you basically get free farm, they are usually game winners.


----------



## Yuki457

I just started playing LoL the other day and wow, the razer naga mouse was made for this game xD pity you cant keybind numpad keys in LoL and have to use normal numbers.

I'm also annoyed at how poorly it is coded for fullscreen on multi-monitor, haven't had my videos on 2nd monitor "black out" when the other goes fullscreen since windows XP...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15096599*
> What! If Andy gets a Red Head I want a bondage woman Naow!...


Redhead bondage.... 









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15094481*
> Quoting fail, Andy.
> 
> I posted a couple paragraphs on there for you. Hope they help/


I lost it hard when I read it too.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuki457;15098998*
> I just started playing LoL the other day and wow, the razer naga mouse was made for this game xD pity you cant keybind numpad keys in LoL and have to use normal numbers.
> 
> I'm also annoyed at how poorly it is coded for fullscreen on multi-monitor, haven't had my videos on 2nd monitor "black out" when the other goes fullscreen since windows XP...


Yeah, LoL didn't play nice with my second monitor either, and I'm on Win7. I ended up disconnecting it, though not because of LoL. When my roommate still lived here, we'd play Rise of Nations over the LAN vs. computer. That game had absolutely no idea what to do regarding dual monitors. It would let me scroll out of the fullscreened game and onto the second monitor, which would still show my desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15099721*
> I lost it hard when I read it too.


You better follow that advice.









That way the rest of us on Skype won't have to hear you with the cocoa butter every time you gank someone with Shaco


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15099825*
> 
> You better follow that advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way the rest of us on Skype won't have to hear you with the cocoa butter every time you gank someone with Shaco


LOL I will


----------



## beegeehost

Man, Flashe...I mean Ashe, is so ridiculously hilarious to play on dominion


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost;15101056*
> Man, Flashe...I mean Ashe, is so ridiculously hilarious to play on dominion


You... you... you... meta-gamer!


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


You... you... you... meta-gamer!










lolololololol
but honestly, it is so satisfying to save a turret by hitting people with her ult D:
especially since they're channeling, I actually got some free kills from my ult alone


----------



## JoeyTB

I have come to a conclusion that all *most* vlad players are arses


----------



## Matt*S.

JoeyTB, that's not very nice! I happen to enjoy playing Vlad from time to time.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I have come to a conclusion that all vlad players are arses


Related to this:
People who play Teemo are mean, spiteful people who enjoy inflicting misery on others.
People who play Shaco are obsessed with gingers.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


JoeyTB, that's not very nice! I happen to enjoy playing Vlad from time to time.


Al right I edited it just for you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Related to this:
People who play Teemo are mean, spiteful people who enjoy inflicting misery on others.
People who play Shaco are obsessed with gingers.


Dosn't Andy play teemo and shaco...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I have come to a conclusion that all vlad players are arses


I've known this for a long time.

Also people that play Monkey King have delusions of grandeur.


----------



## lilraver018

One of the fastest dominion games for me yet


----------



## willistech

I've been playing for a long ass time. I just created a new account but if some 30s want to do premades i'm up for that too. I'll add some people when I get home from work.


----------



## willistech

also I play Mundo, Wu Kong, Vayne, and Rumble is one of my new favs


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Related to this:
People who play Teemo are mean, spiteful people who enjoy inflicting misery on others.
People who play Shaco are obsessed with gingers.


I so saw this coming when I saw tohru and shaco I had feeling it was related to me XD


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15101972*
> Related to this:
> 
> People who play Teemo are mean, spiteful people who enjoy inflicting misery on others.
> People who play Shaco are obsessed with gingers.


I play both.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I've been thinking for a bit. This is League of Legends in a nutshell.

When you are in solo queue and the rest of your team picks intelligently:









When your team communicates and does well:









When you gank someone:









Awesome tag-team kill:









If you get a pentakill:









Someone on their team ragequits:









When you win the game:









When you're in solo queue and the rest of the team picks poorly:









Somebody on your team keeps dying:









You get ganked:









The whole team takes you out:









When you get killed by a Teemo mushroom while escaping a fight:









If they get a pentakill:









Someone on your team ragequits:









When you lose the game:









They come from behind and win:


----------



## willistech

Teemo was the first champion I ever bought lol. It was just for that reason too. The first time I played AGAINST Teemo I was pissed.


----------



## willistech

You should add one for 'your lane partner afks at the tower' and 'you just got away from the fight... but you ran into a mushroom'


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15103431*
> You should add one for 'your lane partner afks at the tower' and 'you just got away from the fight... but you ran into a mushroom'


I haven't had the "afk at tower" but I forgot about Teemo shrooms. Edited above.


----------



## JoeyTB

I lol'd

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxs0XoEqIY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tchernobyl

I love that expression


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15103707*
> I lol'd
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxs0XoEqIY&feature=related


I play Garen, and this is why everyone hates me


----------



## andyroo89

New champ sneak peak, Nine tails fox, I smell some happy furry players


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;15102709*
> One of the fastest dominion games for me yet


Had an 8:36 today. 439 - 0


----------



## andyroo89

Magus looks cool, I came when his passive was armor based off of his AP,

>mfw I use spellvamp :3


----------



## JoeyTB

So I got an email from riot saying Dominion has arrived... Surely they should've sent the email when dominion actually arrived not a few days after?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15106476*
> New champ sneak peak, Nine tails fox, I smell some happy furry players












Ninetails is going to be in this game?!

Pokemon? In MY League of Legends? It's more awesome than you might think!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15108944*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninetails is going to be in this game?!
> 
> Pokemon? In MY League of Legends? It's more awesome than you might think!


lmao tohru i can see u making that face in RL


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15108979*
> lmao tohru i can see u making that face in RL


you make that face IRL every time you see a cute redhead. don't deny it









it's probably part of the reason you need the van and the chloroform.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Ive noticed this thread getting slightly off topic at time. Just a reminder to keep it on track. TY

sincerely,
IceColdBrewski aka DAT VAYNE MASTA


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15109101*
> Ive noticed this thread getting slightly off topic at time. Just a reminder to keep it on track. TY
> 
> sincerely,
> IceColdBrewski aka DAT VAYNE MASTA










Were talking about the new champ nine tails, he makes a weird face and I reply about it, Sorry were going off topic.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15108944*
> Ninetails is going to be in this game?!
> 
> Pokemon? In MY League of Legends? It's more awesome than you might think!


I'm just trying to think of other LoL/pokemon crossovers and I can only think of Anivia = Articuno


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15109250*
> I'm just trying to think of other LoL/pokemon crossovers and I can only think of Anivia = Articuno


Lee Sin is sort of similar to Hitmonlee, at least in general style.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15109250*
> I'm just trying to think of other LoL/pokemon crossovers and I can only think of Anivia = Articuno











I wanna say kog and squirtle for now.


----------



## JoeyTB

Rammus and twitch have to be some form of pokemon but I just can't think of what....


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15106476*
> New champ sneak peak, Nine tails fox, I smell some happy furry players


Awesome







I've adored foxes since I was a small kid, and collected various figurines and plushies over the years ( proof ). I'll be getting this champ just on general principle









Hell I should get her by default!


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

Add me Mind Phuck

or oO iNK Oo


----------



## Fortunex

Rammus = Sandslash
Twitch = Haunter?


----------



## r34p3rex

Pro tip, don't play with pub baddies. 5 man queue on mumble FTWMFW


----------



## TFL Replica

The "Dominion has arrived" email is to entice leavers to come back. A lot of players are going to get sucked back in.


----------



## Zackcy

Oh, with the new Witcher update I won't be playing this game for a little while


----------



## Cacophony




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*












Already have that in my redhead folder from long time ago, BTW IDK if you saw my post but I guessed your gf was trustkill, I remember asking her if she was a redhead a while back







idk if im right or wrong.


----------



## jigglylizard

I like Blitz on Dom.

Great defender and decent CC-support.

I get Sheen then build tanky.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Already have that in my redhead folder from long time ago, BTW IDK if you saw my post but I guessed your gf was trustkill, I remember asking her if she was a redhead a while back







idk if im right or wrong.


Redhead folder? I'm intrigued


----------



## Psyren

Oh my...

I see this thread has been totally derailed by talks of redheads :/


----------



## Keyan

The thread stays bumped, atleast

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Already have that in my redhead folder from long time ago, BTW IDK if you saw my post but I guessed your gf was trustkill, I remember asking her if she was a redhead a while back







idk if im right or wrong.


Redhead folder eh? Do share, Sir of good taste~


----------



## hollowtek

I could care less about a red head. As long as they cook, clean, and continue to please me- they can have green, purple, blue, or any hair color for that matter.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


I could care less about a red head. As long as they cook, clean, and continue to please me- they can have green, purple, blue, or any hair color for that matter.


Green, purple or blue? Someone's been watching too much anime.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Green, purple or blue? Someone's been watching too much anime.


Watched Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind?


----------



## JoeyTB

Inb4 this turns into a thread about anime and red heads


----------



## TFL Replica

I enjoyed Bloodrayne. Now that I've gotten that out of the way the thread can finally return on topic.

I'm totally saving my IP for Xerath (Magus). Any champion with Magus in their name is a must buy.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren;15113820*
> Oh my...
> 
> I see this thread has been totally derailed by talks of redheads :/


Dammit to the nine hells!

ANDY! Stop derailing threads with your ginger fetish!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15117124*
> Dammit to the nine hells!
> 
> ANDY! Stop derailing threads with your ginger fetish!












On a serious note, I may pick up xerath. Thoughts?


----------



## SkullTrail

Just thought I'd brag a little.









EDIT: Though I'm still stuck in elo hell... 1154 T_T


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15118215*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, I may pick up xerath. Thoughts?


if you have a rune list setup. go for it.
Heck. i say go for it anyways.


----------



## JoeyTB

And this is why I love morgana,
Think I had maybe 600+ ap with baron with 200 armour and maybe 140mr, mix in that Zhonyas and Ga have fun killing me...


----------



## andyroo89

8/0 as ap shaco, one of my few good games as ap shaco.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Only decent Dom match so far ive had.


----------



## Zackcy

Dom is either really easy or really hard. Games almost never come down to the wire.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15120237*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only decent Dom match so far ive had.


there was that one we lost 1-9 lol so freaking close


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15120789*
> there was that one we lost 1-9 lol so freaking close


i was surprised it was stopped at one.. i was like ! Nah we lost this.. then when we was catching up i was like.. omg omg omg.. maybe maaaaaybe... then we lost ¬_¬


----------



## groundzero9

This is why you don't use level 30 guides (most of the ones found online) when you aren't level 30 and have T3 runes.










So many people build Akali according to the top rated guide on Mobafire and I romp them every time.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;15122262*
> This is why you don't use level 30 guides (most of the ones found online) when you aren't level 30 and have T3 runes.


Kind of a compounded issue with Akali. The T3 runes add up to exactly the bare minimum to activate both of her passives.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


So many people build Akali according to the top rated guide on Mobafire and I romp them every time.


Personally I think that your build changes every game and to follow a set build order is just stupid. I don't think some people realise that no build ever works 100% :/


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Personally I think that your build changes every game and to follow a set build order is just stupid. I don't think some people realise that no build ever works 100% :/


Akali runes is something of an exception. She's really the only one that needs her own book.

Oh, and guys, don't use mobafire. It's a terrible site with no real validation. Stick to solomid and clgaming for quality guides. They're not meant to be followed exactly, but to act as a guideline.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Dom is either really easy or really hard. Games almost never come down to the wire.


In my experience nothing could be further from the truth. I've already had 14-0, 4-0 and even 1-0 wins.

Domi is only one sided if one team gives up or is really bad.


----------



## d4rKy

I play quite often with a group of friends. Some of my favorite champs to play are Ashe, Galio, Garen, Kassadin, Kayle, Shen, Talon, Taric, Vayne, and Vladimir.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


In my experience nothing could be further from the truth. I've already had 14-0, 4-0 and even 1-0 wins.

Domi is only one sided if one team gives up or is really bad.


Agreed. After about 50 or so games, I would say 90% of the time, the game is really close. I can't tell you how many times I won or loss after a 300 point swing.


----------



## andyroo89

when I was leveling 1-20 I used the same build on nunu every game, It wasn't bad build, Had 3k+ hp 176 mResist and 180 armor and 200+ AP but from 20+ I started changing my builds around, I'm not gonna lie when I looked at builds on mobafire I pretty muched used them as a bible but thats different now, I usually use them to get a idea of items I usually read the guide to see why they used this certain item and what not I usually dont follow builds anymore I usually just do research and make my own general build.


----------



## cuy50

Mobafire is ****, stick to Solomid


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4rKy;15122790*
> I play quite often with a group of friends. Some of my favorite champs to play are Ashe, Galio, Garen, Kassadin, Kayle, Shen, Talon, Taric, Vayne, and Vladimir.


Wow... pretty much all carries and tanks.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15127951*
> Wow... pretty much all carries and tanks.


He's got more variety then me







(Ashe and Katarina)


----------



## TFL Replica

I don't even have a main.


----------



## Chungster

Andyroo should pick up support Shaco. That stuff is insane.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;15130046*
> Andyroo should pick up support Shaco. That stuff is insane.


Not sure if troll, What build would be on this support shaco?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15129110*
> He's got more variety then me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ashe and Katarina)


More variety than me. Most of the time I play ranged girlies - Ashe, Cait, Sivir, Tristana. Otherwise I play Sona, who's a ranged support girlie.

I've been trying to change it up though, with Heimer and tanks when they're on free to play.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe from Penny Arcade*
> We will be playing League of Legends tonight. That's pretty much what we do every night but tonight is special. Tonight we will be playing for Child's Play along with some folks from Riot and the 10 Win Streak crew. You can hit up this site tonight at 9:00 PST to watch a live stream of the games. That's right, You'll be able to watch Tycho and I along with some other PA people get our asses handed to us by the jerks who made the f**king game.
> 
> Seriously though this is a fun site. The 10 Win Streak crew attempts to do just that. Their goal is to win ten games in a row with a given champion. You can watch all their games and donate to Child's Play on their site.
> 
> -Gabe Out


So, yeah, at _Midnight Eastern / 11PM Central / 10PM Mountain / 9PM Pacific Time_ (nice catch Nhb93), you might be able to watch a livestream of Tycho and Gabe from Penny Arcade playing against Riot Games.

I say "might be able to" because the host page - www.10winstreak.com - is currently down due to massive server loads. Server loads most likely related to being linked on the front page of Penny Arcade.

Code:



Code:


Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
Apache Server at www.10winstreak.com Port 80

EDIT: They're working on a fix for the server.
Quote:


> Please wait while we get the site back online.
> Sorry everyone! We are experiencing a LARGE amount of traffic at the moment.
> The guys at Penny Arcade decided to announce this a bit early. THANKS GABE!


----------



## FlamingMidget

This was such a fun game, Almost all kills were triple kills.
Edit: something went wrong photo didnt post.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Sorry for double post... I failed


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15130436*
> So, yeah, at 6PM Eastern / 7PM Central / 8PM Mountain / 9PM Pacific Time, you might be able to watch a livestream of Tycho and Gabe from Penny Arcade playing against Riot Games.
> 
> I say "might be able to" because the host page - www.10winstreak.com - is currently down due to massive server loads. Server loads most likely related to being linked on the front page of Penny Arcade.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> Apache Server at www.10winstreak.com Port 80
> 
> EDIT: They're working on a fix for the server.


You got your times all wrong. West Coast is earlier than East Coast.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15131007*
> You got your times all wrong. West Coast is earlier than East Coast.


damnit! I did. sonofa...

to be fair, it was a long day at work, I'm tired, and I've had a few beers.


----------



## JoeyTB

Patch preview -> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTfofjEe9Jc&feature=feedu[/ame]

So I heard Morgana and singed nerfs and I was like [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKI-tD0L18A&feature=feedlik[/ame]

But then I was like, im fine with that.


----------



## andyroo89

Happy night.









I cannot wait for xerath.


----------



## nachielous

Morgana and Singed deserved to be nerfed anyways ? Whats every one's ELO...Ive been thinking about starting a team


----------



## GekzOverlord

watching it now saw the morgana nerf and was like hmmmm joey might not like this


----------



## andyroo89

I play normals, not ranked.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nachielous*


Morgana and Singed deserved to be nerfed anyways ? Whats every one's ELO...Ive been thinking about starting a team










Personally I think if you take solo Elo to judge a persons skill then well... it's a load of cr*p, however if you ask for someones 5v5 elo then thats all good


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Personally I think if you take solo Elo to judge a persons skill then well... it's a load of cr*p, however if you ask for someones 5v5 elo then thats all good










Also not true. You've played with me Joey, you know about how good I am. My ELO season 1 was <1000 the entire time.


----------



## TFL Replica

A singed nerf right after the singed spotlight? Which kind of nut is making these decisions over at riot?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Also not true. You've played with me Joey, you know about how good I am. My ELO season 1 was <1000 the entire time.










What I am saying is that you can't base someone's skill of their solo q elo, because there are 4 other people that can bring you down. So it's not always going to be your fault when you lose, thus other people are bringing down your elo not because you yourself are bad but your team was horrendous.

Thats why I'm saying a 5v5 premade is more likely to reflect skill more then solo q elo.

However elo I don't think can never be a true rating of skill :/


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


What I am saying is that you can't base someone's skill of their solo q elo, because there are 4 other people that can bring you down. So it's not always going to be your fault when you lose, thus other people are bringing down your elo not because you yourself are bad but your team was horrendous.

Thats why I'm saying a 5v5 premade is more likely to reflect skill more then solo q elo.

However elo I don't think can never be a true rating of skill :/


You're right at the end. Even 5v5 premade can't gauge someone's skill. We sometimes queue with people because we like them, not because of their skill. Defeat stings less when you're with friends.


----------



## Plex

Had one account that was a couple points shy of plat: ~1705 or something (top is 1914, didn't quite break 2k).

Have a second account that was just shy of gold, something like 1510 or something, don't remember from top of head.


----------



## Plex

Which reminds me, we have a member way up in the top 1000 or so right now! I'll let him mention it if he wants. Now I just need the time to start laddering again this season to catch up








.


----------



## hollowtek

4v5, can't believe we won, and our caitlyn left super early game too! I got 20 stacks, and somehow we managed to magically pull a rabbit from a hat @[email protected]


----------



## Tchernobyl

Nice, riven's my favorite. What're you using as weapons? I recognize the mallet and whatnot, just those orange ones...


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15136836*
> Nice, riven's my favorite. What're you using as weapons? I recognize the mallet and whatnot, just those orange ones...


He's rocking Wriggle's, Mallet, 2 x Tiamat (+25AD and % splash damage, unless it's been changed in the last few weeks), Sword of the Occult (I assume you knew this one, just listing everything), and CDR boots.

I listed out the entire build in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Ahh, thank you! That does seem to be a tad low on the +damage side of things though...


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15137060*
> Ahh, thank you! That does seem to be a tad low on the +damage side of things though...


It's not a very high priced item, but when you stack it with other AD items, you can either clear a minion wave faster than Sivir, or do insane damage to multiple champions in a team fight all at the same time. It's more of a utility item than a damage dealing one.

A quick look at the LoL Wiki shows that I was very wrong about it's stats. It does do AD and splash, but look at the rest:
+50 attack damage
+15 health regeneration
+5 mana regeneration
Passive: On hit, enemies in a small area around the target suffer physical damage equal to 50% of the original attack (35% if ranged attack).

All that and it only costs a little bit more than 2K. Since you can actually stack splash damage with them over 100%, you can have a relatively small pool of AD, compared to an equal number of stacked BT's, and still be putting out the same damage to neighboring champions. Very useful item, but not often used.


----------



## Tchernobyl

50 AD does make that far more interesting, yes









I tend to go wriggles -> tenacity boots -> ghostblade -> sell wriggles and get a bloodthirster, then go from there (IE and so on)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15137138*
> It's not a very high priced item, but when you stack it with other AD items, you can either clear a minion wave faster than Sivir, or do insane damage to multiple champions in a team fight all at the same time. It's more of a utility item than a damage dealing one.
> 
> A quick look at the LoL Wiki shows that I was very wrong about it's stats. It does do AD and splash, but look at the rest:
> +50 attack damage
> +15 health regeneration
> +5 mana regeneration
> Passive: On hit, enemies in a small area around the target suffer physical damage equal to 50% of the original attack (35% if ranged attack).
> 
> All that and it only costs a little bit more than 2K. Since you can actually stack splash damage with them over 100%, you can have a relatively small pool of AD, compared to an equal number of stacked BT's, and still be putting out the same damage to neighboring champions. Very useful item, but not often used.


I wonder how well madreds bloodrazer synergizes with tiamat.


----------



## lilraver018

OK this is the best game and quickest ever


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;15137983*
> OK this is the best game and quickest ever


There was another game with the same time or slightly faster then that one I saw on /v/


----------



## burksdb

just started playing about a week ago still learning everything, but feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Patch preview -> *video snipped*

So I heard Morgana and singed nerfs and I was like *video snipped*

But then I was like, im fine with that.


So you saw them and turned into a furry?









You cheeky Brits, always with a surprise in your fursuit up your sleeve.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


So you saw them and turned into a furry?









You cheeky Brits, always with a surprise in your fursuit up your sleeve.


... Sigh, so yeah I'll be playing Lol again when the bf3 beta dies.


----------



## Yangtastic

Just carried a game with Jax using my dodge Seals and Quintessences. 6-0-4.

Maybe they were bad. The sources of dodges was from Tristana and Warwick.


----------



## Chungster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Not sure if troll, What build would be on this support shaco?


I'm not quite sure. The particular Shaco I played with stacked boxes in bottom brush, took ignite cv, and got an early elixir.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Which reminds me, we have a member way up in the top 1000 or so right now! I'll let him mention it if he wants. Now I just need the time to start laddering again this season to catch up







.


Hey. It's top 400 now!

You can also definitely carry a game and Elo does give a relatively accurate judge of skill. I got 5 accounts up to gold last season.


----------



## rprice06

Highest AP anyone?









just got this tonight.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


Highest AP anyone?









just got this tonight.


hir 1400+ on heimer.


----------



## DEEBS808

just got this game and looking to play.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


Highest AP anyone? *image snip, 1035 AP Veigar*

just got this tonight.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


hit 1400+ on heimer.




















"Vegeta, what does the scouter say about their power levels?"

"It's over 1000!!!!!!"

"What?! 1000? There's no way that can be right!"


----------



## Psyren

So i herd Riot finally did it, and are going to make Hybrid MF viable... I've been moaning about it for how many months now?


----------



## Ollii

"Vegeta, what does the scouter say about their power levels?"

"It's over 1000!!!!!!"

"What?! 1000? There's no way that can be right!"[/QUOTE]

I liked the 'over 9000' more


----------



## Fortunex

dunno if everyone's seen this yet, but...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON-6vYobie4[/ame]

I've tried doing it the past couple games, it's hilarious. Having sooo much fun.


----------



## Zackcy

I hate Annie. R+W+Q+E+ ;jdkfjaks;ljf;dlajfdsa.

I get killed before the first stun even wears off -__-


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15147453*
> I hate Annie. R+W+Q+E+ ;jdkfjaks;ljf;dlajfdsa.
> 
> I get killed before the first stun even wears off -__-


Quicksilver sash, as I say this no one will buy it, even when I recommend it in game people still wont get one.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15147472*
> Quicksilver sash, as I say this no one will buy it, even when I recommend it in game people still wont get one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15148305*
> Everytime ive said im going to get this i've been told to just get the banshees vail instead >.<


BV and QSS serve different purposes. If you are looking for initial protection to channel longer, avoid poking, or land that AOE burst, BV is very useful. QSS allows you to choose when to remove the CC, but will not protect you from the initial effect or damage; basically an escape active like GP's Scurvy.


----------



## TFL Replica

Kass laughs at banshee's veil but it's not funny when you're karth. If there was an item that you could activate to convert your magical damage to physical for a short duration I'd be all over it.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15146802*
> dunno if everyone's seen this yet, but...
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I've tried doing it the past couple games, it's hilarious. Having sooo much fun.


YES I'M QUOTING MYSELF ****

So this is my results so far by listening to this on repeat and yelling out the lyrics while doing stupid ****:









Haven't had so much fun in this game in a long time.


----------



## r34p3rex

Just started playing ranked again today.. Giggity!










Up to 1469 now!


----------



## willistech

lol that xin video is awesome. thats how i play xin. i yell cooler stuff though like GET RAPED! and TAKE IT IN THE BUTT!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


lol that xin video is awesome. thats how i play xin. i yell cooler stuff though like GET RAPED! and TAKE IT IN THE BUTT!


See I only yell stuff when im playing garen or when I am playing with Andy... But to be honest it does make it more fun ^_^


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *joeytb*   see i only yell stuff when im playing garen or when i am playing with andy... But to be honest it does make it more fun ^_^  
demacia!!!!
  
 You Tube


----------



## hollowtek

Jesus Christ.. I've noticed most noturnes win the match for the team -_-


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Just started playing ranked again today.. Giggity!










Up to 1469 now!


Looks like I might be able to get back into LoL. Barely touched it since reset because of the really low ELO being in my games


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


Looks like I might be able to get back into LoL. Barely touched it since reset because of the really low ELO being in my games










Just play a nice jungle ganker 







Win games.


----------



## groundzero9

Did the name of the chat room change? I join "OCN LoL" and no one is there.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Did the name of the chat room change? I join "OCN LoL" and no one is there.


chat is currently down.
EDIT: see photo below

on another note I just had an amazing game as kat. They surrendered the sec it hit 20min. You can see the major lvl/minion kills advantage I had.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I try to log in and it says the queue is over 9000 and it'll be ten minutes...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I try to log in and it says the queue is over 9000 and it'll be ten minutes...


Mine was 9 min.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Okay I think I have a new main








Half the teams kills lol

Edit: added my current match history


----------



## Qasual

Need more high elo fights!


----------



## hollowtek

I haven't played as Kat yet, but most Kat games I'm in, they seem to go well.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;15159066*
> I haven't played as Kat yet, but most Kat games I'm in, they seem to go well.


I find she needs to snowball at least a bit. A Kat that has fed is both squishy and little damage end-game in my experience.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15155060*
> Okay I think I have a new main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half the teams kills lol
> 
> Edit: added my current match history


Fed Katarina's Death Lotus = One shot on most squishy champions.










Some build I read about on Mobafire. Pretty decent.


----------



## willistech

Karthus was more fun before they made the bonus from Archangel unique. end up with 1027AP and 5100 mana lol


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


I haven't played as Kat yet, but most Kat games I'm in, they seem to go well.


She dominates at lower levels (as in summoner level). As people get better at the game they just CC her and she looses the majority of her appeal.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


She dominates at lower levels (as in summoner level). As people get better at the game they just CC her and she looses the majority of her appeal.


Pretty much this, Little while back when kat was free week, I played maokai since my arcane smash does a knock up if the enemy is close, I would always twisted advance her and hit my Q to stop her ultimate, and she is pretty much useless after that, Ah good times, good times.


----------



## beegeehost

heh, from the time someone on my side picks kat, I wince, and pray that the person's a pro with her...she's so unviable at lvl 30 games >_>


----------



## willistech

I group Kat with champions like Eve and Shaco. If the person playing doesn't know what they are doing they can really screw your team over.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


I group Kat with champions like Eve and Shaco. If the person playing doesn't know what they are doing they can really screw your team over.


/thread

Also, trying to decide, should I continue saving up for Blitz now that he's 3150? or should I buy Warwick? Two completely different play styles, I know, but both seem like fun champs...better yet, who is more viable in ranked?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beegeehost*


/thread

Also, trying to decide, should I continue saving up for Blitz now that he's 3150? or should I buy Warwick? Two completely different play styles, I know, but both seem like fun champs...better yet, who is more viable in ranked?


Depends on whether you prefer an easy jungle or a disruptive tank with grappling capabilities.


----------



## beegeehost

meh, I already have amumu and olaf as jungle characters, but I've seen lane/magewicks destroy in lane due to their amazing lane sustainability, wouldn't really jungle with ww as there are much better junglers than him imo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beegeehost*


meh, I already have amumu and olaf as jungle characters, but I've seen lane/magewicks destroy in lane due to their amazing lane sustainability, wouldn't really jungle with ww as there are much better junglers than him imo


Amumu is typically not considered a top tier jungler due to a few reasons:

- For him to be an effective jungler, he has to start at blue
- If you do not start at blue, he is slow enough that he has a high chance of losing blue to an enemy jungler or counter jungler
- Amumu jungle route is very predictable (he only has 2 viable routes really)
- Aside from a good initiation stun, his limited range and damage output in the early game phase allows enemies higher chances to escape

Amumu is mainly used as a jungle, because it is much more viable for him than laning, given his very limited attack range. Laning Amumu's usually have to get at least a philosopher's stone.

Junglers that I personally consider better than WW are:

- Nocturne
- Udyr
- Fiddlesticks
- Shaco
- Nunu


----------



## beegeehost

Yeah, I know amumu isn't considered top tier, but he's so much fun to play he's easily my favourite jungler.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beegeehost*


Yeah, I know amumu isn't considered top tier, but he's so much fun to play he's easily my favourite jungler.


He is my favorite jungler too. I have gone 1v3 before with Amumu and killed 2 before the last one gave up and ran away, purely by outlasting them while dealing extreme DOT with tears, sunfire, and abyssal. XD


----------



## TFL Replica

A CD reduction for Taric's new ulti. Truly outrageous, I used to spam the heck out of the old ulti.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


He is my favorite jungler too. I have gone 1v3 before with Amumu and killed 2 before the last one gave up and ran away, purely by outlasting them while dealing extreme DOT with tears, sunfire, and abyssal. XD


Heh, I think my favourite amumu moment was when I was got off the most amazing flash bandage I ever got in my time of playing amumu...twas funny, everyone, including the enemy stopped playing to congratulate me on the bandage D:

But running in a 1v5 and causing everyone to retreat is always fun


----------



## willistech

I hate when my team just suicide zergs Amumu and Veigar in these lower brackets and then they ***** when i'm the only person who didnt die because i wasnt ******ed. I hope the rest of my friends get 30 again soon. so I can stop playing on my smurfs


----------



## blackbuilder

I love how Singed can just do w/e the hell he wants when it comes mid - late game
















my opponents http://imgur.com/sm8Xu.jpg that Akali chased me too much.
lane partner Talon


----------



## Zackcy

Half of the games I play no one jungles. Counter jungling does not exist. I am the only person I've seen in a match use a ward.

Playing with ~lvl 12 summoner blue berries.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15167082*
> Half of the games I play no one jungles. Counter jungling does not exist. I am the only person I've seen in a match use a ward.
> 
> Playing with ~lvl 12 summoner blue berries.


Thats not the end of it you see lv 30 ranked games in low elos that dont even bother to ward baren or dragon.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;15167946*
> Thats not the end of it you see lv 30 ranked games in low elos that dont even bother to ward baren or dragon.


My pet peeve is being told "Hey can you grab some wards?" when I know that player has bought none.....

EVERYONE should buy wards.... it helps so much its inconceivable to play without them...


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;15168337*
> My pet peeve is being told "Hey can you grab some wards?" when I know that player has bought none.....
> 
> EVERYONE should buy wards.... it helps so much its inconceivable to play without them...


I always try to buy wards with whatever money I have left over after buying stuff, I just don't see why people don't do it... Wards = op


----------



## lilraver018

YES WARDS WIN the game if everyone bought wards there would be no need to buy more than 2 at a time.


----------



## r34p3rex

Play this in the background while you play a game. Instant performance boost.

http://ltpigtails.com/Flash/LoLpirateDansen.html


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Play this in the background while you play a game. Instant performance boost.

http://ltpigtails.com/Flash/LoLpirateDansen.html


----------



## Singledigit

Hey, I was wondering if I am doing well. You be the judge, this is a lvl 20 unranked game.

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o.../Akaligame.png

Now all my games arent as good as this one, but I do pretty well most of my games, I only get really bad games about 1 in 4 or 5. Can I expect a good elo if i take the time to farm up rating and learn about other champs and whatnot?


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Singledigit*


Hey, I was wondering if I am doing well. You be the judge, this is a lvl 20 unranked game.

http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o.../Akaligame.png

Now all my games arent as good as this one, but I do pretty well most of my games, I only get really bad games about 1 in 4 or 5. Can I expect a good elo if i take the time to farm up rating and learn about other champs and whatnot?


Pretty good score bro...once thing though, try adding a rylai's to that mix a bit earlier. I would even get that before lichbane as,to me at least, akali's core consists of gunblade + rylai's + whatever shoes fits the situation. lichbane is great on her, but is more of a luxury item. Also, remember, you can always improve on last hitting, try to get your cs up a bit, and ur golden.


----------



## Lyno

I main amumu in ranked - it is possible to start golems with him just not as easy. Personally I do a blue and request a strong pull (no health lost till little creeps) and finish jungle route without red. Buy philo+health/mana pots (start with regrowth 1 health) and get red + gank. 
Yes his early ganks ain't great but amumu is more a mid-late game when teamfights are going on. I play him best ganking mid (I can give total control with a decent AP mid who has a stun preferably).


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Play this in the background while you play a game. Instant performance boost.

http://ltpigtails.com/Flash/LoLpirateDansen.html


I last heard that song like 4 years ago and must have had it on loop for days. Since then I've been looking for it none stop after loosing the link.
Thanks!!









[15:14:49] Lyno: TAY
[15:14:50] Lyno: ****
[15:14:59] Lyno: http://ltpigtails.com/Flash/LoLpirateDansen.html
[15:15:00] Taylor: ?
[15:15:04] Lyno: MY LIFE IS COMPLETE
[15:15:21] Taylor: U FOUND IT?
[15:15:26] Lyno: YES


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


I last heard that song like 4 years ago and must have had it on loop for days. Since then I've been looking for it none stop after loosing the link.
Thanks!!









[15:14:49] Lyno: TAY
[15:14:50] Lyno: ****
[15:14:59] Lyno: http://ltpigtails.com/Flash/LoLpirateDansen.html
[15:15:00] Taylor: ?
[15:15:04] Lyno: MY LIFE IS COMPLETE
[15:15:21] Taylor: U FOUND IT?
[15:15:26] Lyno: YES



It's called Carameldansen, if you want the original name


----------



## willistech

why did i click that? oh god i'm going to get hell from my coworkers for a week now.


----------



## Zackcy

Look at the Try on the enemy team -__-


----------



## r34p3rex

Lol wow.. the Kogmaw on your team has a garbage build..


----------



## JoeyTB

That jax with 2 boots = win!


----------



## r34p3rex

LOL didn't even notice that.. wow.


----------



## Zackcy

That Tryandamere got 3 triple kills that game, I was only part of one of them. Kog Maw afked at lvl 15, Garen was complaining the entire round and of course feeding them. Jax an d Olaf were.............. pretty bad. Still not as bad as that Garen.


----------



## r34p3rex

That tryn is probably a smurf


----------



## goobergump

That's the first Garen I've ever seen without boots of swiftness


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


I last heard that song like 4 years ago and must have had it on loop for days. Since then I've been looking for it none stop after loosing the link.
Thanks!!









[15:14:49] Lyno: TAY
[15:14:50] Lyno: ****
[15:14:59] Lyno: http://ltpigtails.com/Flash/LoLpirateDansen.html
[15:15:00] Taylor: ?
[15:15:04] Lyno: MY LIFE IS COMPLETE
[15:15:21] Taylor: U FOUND IT?
[15:15:26] Lyno: YES


Caramelldansen (Original Swedish) on infinite repeat!
Now with Nyan~Cat!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15183150*
> Caramelldansen (Original Swedish) on infinite repeat!
> Now with Nyan~Cat!


So w/e I hope I'm not wrong but happy birthday!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Servers down


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15185221*
> Servers down


Xerath patch!

Quote:


> New Skins in the Store
> 
> Runeborn Xerath
> Battlecast Xerath
> Cryocore Brand
> Officer Caitlyn
> League of Legends v1.0.0.126
> Xerath, the Magus Ascendant
> 
> Ascended Form (Passive): Xerath feeds on arcane power, making him increasingly resilient to physical harm. He converts a percentage of his Ability Power into Armor.
> Arcanopulse: Fires a long-range beam of energy, dealing magic damage to all targets hit.
> Locus of Power: Xerath anchors himself to a source of magical power, increasing the range of all spells and granting him bonus % Magic Penetration. Although he is immobilized while Locus of Power is active, his movement speed increases upon disabling the ability.
> Mage Chains: Deals magic damage to an enemy and marks them with Unstable Magic. The next spell Xerath strikes this enemy with stuns them.
> Arcane Barrage: Calls down a blast of arcane energy, dealing magic damage to all enemies in an area. May be cast up to three times before going on cooldown.
> 
> Karthus
> 
> Fixed a bug where Requiem would sometimes not finish channeling when cast during Death Defied
> 
> LeBlanc
> 
> Fixed a bug where Ethereal Chains would not root Master Yi
> 
> Lee Sin
> 
> Sonic Wave
> Cooldown increased to 11/10/9/8/7 from 10/9/8/7/6
> Attack damage ratio reduced to .9 from 1
> Safe Guard range reduced to 700 from 750
> 
> Malphite
> 
> Brutal Strikes
> Modified the shape and range of Brutal Strike's passive cleave component.
> Added a visual indicator on targets hit by Brutal Strikes
> 
> Malzahar
> 
> Fixed a bug where Call of the Void would not finish casting if Malzahar died.
> 
> Nether Grasp
> Fixed a bug where Nether Grasp couldn't break with distance
> Nether Grasp will now stop channeling if the target becomes a zombie
> 
> Mordekaiser
> 
> Creeping Death now properly gives assists
> 
> Miss Fortune
> 
> Bullet Time now scales with attack damage and ability power
> 
> Morgana
> 
> Soul Siphon spell vamp decreased to 10/20/30 from 15/25/35
> Black Shield ability power ratio reduced to .7 from .8
> 
> Rammus
> 
> Fixed a bug where recommended items would not display for Rammus
> 
> Singed
> 
> Poison Trail linger time reduced to 3.25 from 3.5
> Insanity Potion crowd control reduction lowered to 10/15/20% from 10/20/30%
> 
> Taric
> 
> Radiance cooldown reduced to 60 seconds at all ranks from 100/90/80
> 
> Tryndamere
> 
> Mocking Shout now properly gives assists if the slow is not applied
> 
> Warwick
> 
> Infinite Duress
> Slowed down the first two ticks of damage slightly (before the first two ticks came almost instantly)
> Infinite Duress will now stop channeling if the target becomes a zombie
> 
> The Crystal Scar
> 
> Ambient gold gain reduced by 7%
> Reduced the time range of the respawns to help early winning teams finish games
> 
> General
> 
> Revised all item tooltips to have standardized vocabulary and formatting
> Adjusted Quicksilver Sash's cooldown to properly reflect the tooltip
> Creep camp minimap icons now update properly with all forms of vision
> Fixed a bug where Ignite's visual effect would sometimes persist far beyond the actual duration.
> Fixed a bug in which the Show/Hide HUD keybinding would always be F5, despite the selection in the options menu.
> Fixed a bug in which the ignite particles would persist forever in some circumstances.


----------



## FlamingMidget

nerfed morgana huh? joey will not be pleased


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15186073*
> nerfed morgana huh? joey will not be pleased


Lee sin nerfed









Everytime I learn a new hero they get nerfed. I need to learn to play a hero that isn't FOTM


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15180922*
> That jax with 2 boots = win!


Lol I didn't figure it out until I looked at the picture. I was like what?! I'd be damned if you can stack the dodge from 2 boots... lol.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;15186394*
> Lee sin nerfed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I learn a new hero they get nerfed. I need to learn to play a hero that isn't FOTM


If that tiny nerf is enough to make you stop playing him...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Awww, they nerfed Crystal Scar. I liked having so much gol-

Ooh, new Caitlyn skin...










No need for the gun Officer, I'll go with you quietly.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Nether Grasp
> Fixed a bug where Nether Grasp couldn't break with distance


If this means that you won't be held if you flash away right before Mal uses grasp.. then HELL YEA! I've died to that bug so many times..


----------



## andyroo89

Xerath is decent, I like using spell vamp, I would recommend any ap items that give Mresist, abyssal and lich bane, freaking lich bane rocks on xerath.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15188399*
> Xerath is decent, I like using spell vamp, I would recommend any ap items that give Mresist, abyssal and lich bane, freaking lich bane rocks on xerath.


Domi or SR?


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Morgana nerfs look pretty small to me..anyone heard more around the water cooler?


----------



## willistech

No changes for Rumble i'm happy


----------



## JoeyTB

Yeah I saw the Morg nerf in the pp on youtube, to be honest it's not that big of a deal really, I never go really high ap on her anyway as I use black shield to block the cc component of spells more then the damage.


----------



## Zackcy

15-0 as Kartkus. Worst.Players.Ever.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


15-0 as Kartkus. Worst.Players.Ever.


----------



## Zackcy

^









So many times I bring my laning foe down to the appropriate health and then they "escape" only to be strucken down helplessly







.

Double points if you kill someone else by accident









Sometimes I just kamikaze with the wall of pain (reduces magic res/armour/speed) and defile and spam some lay waste. Then when I die, I Requiem while still having the defile pool up.

Pretty sure if you have Guardian Angel you can do that twice minus the Requiem.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


^









So many times I bring my laning foe down to the appropriate health and then they "escape" only to be strucken down helplessly







.

Double points if you kill someone else by accident









Sometimes I just kamikaze with the wall of pain (reduces magic res/armour/speed) and defile and spam some lay waste. Then when I die, I Requiem while still having the defile pool up.

Pretty sure if you have Guardian Angel you can do that twice minus the Requiem.


Triple points if your intended target still lives and you accidently KS one or more other kills and the chat fills up with raging teammates using caps. Impossible to explain to them.


----------



## willistech

Your position in queue: Over 20000


----------



## Zackcy

I think Asia just woke up.


----------



## willistech

Good thing I ordered my pizza. Going to start playing on my max level account again tonight.


----------



## Zackcy

No life


----------



## willistech

It got to zero and said "Servers are busy please try again later"


----------



## Zackcy

The update client launched for me. An over 20k quene is probably them trying to stop people from accessing the servers. Game's getting updated.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Triple points if your intended target still lives and you accidently KS one or more other kills and the chat fills up with raging teammates using caps. Impossible to explain to them.


-100 points if you press R after being told to by a team mate and not getting a kill.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


^








Sometimes I just kamikaze with the wall of pain (reduces magic res/armour/speed) and defile and spam some lay waste. Then when I die, I Requiem while still having the defile pool up.


That's how he's played high ELO. Can't interrupt his ult when he's already dead and it's a brilliant initiation.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyno*


That's how he's played high ELO. Can't interrupt his ult when he's already dead and it's a brilliant initiation.


Yes, lvl 3 ult + Wall of pain is pretty solid 500-600 damage easy. Plus defile and some lay waste spam and that's a ton of damage from one guy.

Also, I love Fiddlestick's ultimate. CAW CAW CAW CAW CAW.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Yes, lvl 3 ult + Wall of pain is pretty solid 500-600 damage easy. Plus defile and some lay waste spam and that's a ton of damage from one guy.

Also, I love Fiddlestick's ultimate. CAW CAW CAW CAW CAW.


I love Fiddles ult, although I hate bad fiddles :/


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I love Fiddles ult, although I hate bad fiddles :/


I love bad fiddles when they're on the opposing team...


----------



## FlamingMidget

Such an epic game yet I couldn't get the win :\


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15194915*
> I love bad fiddles when they're on the opposing team...


Who dosn't love baddies on the other team?


----------



## discipline

can anyone point me in a decent build order for riven?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline;15197234*
> can anyone point me in a decent build order for riven?


http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=6727 Might help.


----------



## andyroo89

Go Metagolem on riven.


----------



## Zackcy

God, I am IN LOVE with AP champions. Cho'gath's feast in my opinion is little OP. True damage + scales with AP =









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


Such an epic game yet I couldn't get the win :\\


Think you were lacking a little in the AP department


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


God, I am IN LOVE with AP champions. Cho'gath's feast in my opinion is little OP. True damage + scales with AP =









Think you were lacking a little in the AP department










It use to do much more damage.


----------



## willistech

Cho is a big baby.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


It use to do much more damage.


Ya, I've been using him for a while, remember when it could do 1k+ true dmg.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


Cho is a big baby.


720 health from an ability that does massive damage. Great CC abilities. Baby?


----------



## rprice06

Lichbane on xerath huh? I've really liked the cooldown boots and archangels staff along with his abilities quick cooldowns, has anyone found a good combo aside from Q+E+W+Q+R+R+R?

I went 13-7 last night with him and I like his play style, he does good mid since most mage's have trouble against AD characters, and otherwise he has good range against mages.

I am thinking abyssal sceptar is also a real good choice on this guy.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


Lichbane on xerath huh? I've really liked the cooldown boots and archangels staff along with his abilities quick cooldowns, has anyone found a good combo aside from Q+E+W+Q+R+R+R?

I went 13-7 last night with him and I like his play style, he does good mid since most mage's have trouble against AD characters, and otherwise he has good range against mages.

I am thinking abyssal sceptar is also a real good choice on this guy.


I was talking to some friend about abyssal, They said its only good if the enemy is close enough for the passive to work, and since Xerath is long range the abyssal scepter passive wont be too useful.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I was talking to some friend about abyssal, They said its only good if the enemy is close enough for the passive to work, and since Xerath is long range the abyssal scepter passive wont be too useful.


Yes, but it's AP and MR, and since he already builds armor off his AP, Abyssal would be a tank item for him in a sense. If they close the gap, then you get the passive bonus as well. I think it's a win-win, but I also can't think of all the AP/MR items, if there even are any more worth getting.


----------



## rprice06

Well you also have the mana boost/MR items if you work with archangels staff


----------



## LivingChampion

Great game. It has a small learning curve and once you get into it and know most things about the game, it turns to a very team oriented style game. One person giving the other team 10 kills will make the whole team suffer. Even if your doing good and your team is doing horrible, you will end up losing.

Now that Dominion is out, I see a lot of people just running around and taking enemy's bases. I believe the main point that matters in Dominion is the top middle. If you can keep this point throughout the whole game you have a huge chance of winning. Taking an enemy's base only assures that they will get it back in 10-20 seconds because of the spawn locations, but having a good defense at the top middle will assure that the base is safe for 5-10 minutes. I've seen so many enemy's come back from 200 point deficient because of my team's careless playstyle. Vice versa is also true.

I just hope people start to realize this.

IGN: Dragonic


----------



## Zackcy

I don't like Dominon at all. Fun for practicing new builds (15k gold doesn't take ages to build up), but overall it's really tests your teamplay, something that majority of the people I get paired with lack heavily.


----------



## willistech

I joined a Dominion game last night that made me rage. All my team did was run around in the jungle trying to gank they didnt even care about the tower points.

I think once people break this thought process of needing to get the most kills they might be more fun to play with.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


I joined a Dominion game last night that made me rage. All my team did was run around in the jungle trying to gank they didnt even care about the tower points.

I think once people break this thought process of needing to get the most kills they might be more fun to play with.


Agreed!

at first I didnt get it, but after 3 games, I got it down, just hold the points by your spawn, and defend top, communicate as team and watch for buffs.

My favorite is when someone doesnt defend their capture point at all and your creeps from next door take it over. LOL.


----------



## Zackcy

I like it when 4 people go top and I go bottom and we get all caped. Fun stuff.


----------



## JoeyTB

Dominion is just bleh. I'll stick to arams and the occasional TT if I want something that isn't sr.


----------



## rprice06

Nobody else has really played Xerath? I'm kinda suprised


----------



## willistech

I've never been a new champion guy. people rage pick the new champ and if they cant use him they just leave queue so i avoid them until they are free for a week.


----------



## rprice06

Ha, I never have issues, new PC, and a REALLY low ping from my end, I always get the first pick.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


Ha, I never have issues, new PC, and a REALLY low ping from my end, I always get the first pick.


yeah thats what i mean.. someone else picks before them and then they leave.


----------



## Zcypot

SO I got around to finally getting Anivia with price reduction...man she is so awesome! on my second game I just demolished! Lost though... riven died 8(17 deaths by end of the game) times in jungle... vayne fed... 2 feeders.

went 11/5/12.. Most of them team fight deaths because akali hurts...







..

Has anyone noticed how crazy amount of healing akali has? When I ran into her I got her to 1/4 hp when she killed me... I see her attack my team mate and she has full hp O.O


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


SO I got around to finally getting Anivia with price reduction...man she is so awesome! on my second game I just demolished! Lost though... riven died 8(17 deaths by end of the game) times in jungle... vayne fed... 2 feeders.

went 11/5/12.. Most of them team fight deaths because akali hurts...







..

Has anyone noticed how crazy amount of healing akali has? When I ran into her I got her to 1/4 hp when she killed me... I see her attack my team mate and she has full hp O.O


Akali has huge burst damage and when paired with life steal it makes her quite menacing even at low health. It's one of the main reasons why I love playing her. A squishy enemy comes along when I'm low on health thinking it will be an easy kill... NOPE.


----------



## Zackcy

Got up to 880 AP on my last game. That Veimer on the enemy team had over a thousand AP. Freakin unbelievable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


SO I got around to finally getting Anivia with price reduction...man she is so awesome! on my second game I just demolished! Lost though... riven died 8(17 deaths by end of the game) times in jungle... vayne fed... 2 feeders.

went 11/5/12.. Most of them team fight deaths because akali hurts...







..

Has anyone noticed how crazy amount of healing akali has? When I ran into her I got her to 1/4 hp when she killed me... I see her attack my team mate and she has full hp O.O


Anivia is a great champion and always considered top tier. However, unlike other top tier casters, she is somewhat unique. Here are her pros and cons:

Pros:
- Very high early to mid game burst if you land her combo correctly
- Throwing out your spike and immediately putting down your storm makes escaping it almost impossible
- Egg is a great tower dive deterrent early game
- Crazy utility from start to finish for a caster (wall, stun, slow, AOE DPS)
- Has both AOE burst and AOE DPS damage
- Scales very well in late game team fights due to essentially 1:1 AP ratio
- Wall is game changing if you use it correctly; you can use it to save people, control the lane, block people from running, and pin people

Cons:
- Slowest and squishiest champion in the game
- Egg is all but meaningless mid to late game
- Horrible farmer until you get ultimate; she has horrible AA animation and her AA is very slow
- Runs out of mana super fast (if you think Orianna is bad, you will hate Anivia)
- Very hard to be good with as wall can make or break the game
- Mistakes with walls usually involve you or a teammate getting killed
- A bad wall will make people hate you instantly
- Anivia needs a team that knows what it is doing to excel as she really cannot carry the team by herself

That being said, Anivia is so fun and my favorite champ.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15206051*
> Anivia is a great champion and always considered top tier. However, unlike other top tier casters, she is somewhat unique. Here are her pros and cons:
> 
> Pros:
> - Very high early to mid game burst if you land her combo correctly
> - Throwing out your spike and immediately putting down your storm makes escaping it almost impossible
> - Egg is a great tower dive deterrent early game
> - Crazy utility from start to finish for a caster (wall, stun, slow, AOE DPS)
> - Has both AOE burst and AOE DPS damage
> - Scales very well in late game team fights due to essentially 1:1 AP ratio
> - Wall is game changing if you use it correctly; you can use it to save people, control the lane, block people from running, and pin people
> 
> Cons:
> - Slowest and squishiest champion in the game
> - Egg is all but meaningless mid to late game
> - Horrible farmer until you get ultimate; she has horrible AA animation and her AA is very slow
> - Runs out of mana super fast (if you think Orianna is bad, you will hate Anivia)
> - Very hard to be good with as wall can make or break the game
> - Mistakes with walls usually involve you or a teammate getting killed
> - A bad wall will make people hate you instantly
> - Anivia needs a team that knows what it is doing to excel as she really cannot carry the team by herself
> 
> That being said, Anivia is so fun and my favorite champ.


ahah I noticed the mana issues right away... and I play with pure AP runes O.O


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15206126*
> ahah I noticed the mana issues right away... and I play with pure AP runes O.O


AP runes will not help with mana issues. With Anivia, MP5 runes are a must. That being said, Anivia with blue is IMHO more terrifying than Orianna with blue. Some people may disagree though.


----------



## Zackcy

5500 health, game ended slighty early. Cho'gath is a beast.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15206344*
> AP runes will not help with mana issues. With Anivia, MP5 runes are a must. That being said, Anivia with blue is IMHO more terrifying than Orianna with blue. Some people may disagree though.


Yeah... our riven was dying so much that once I got enough AP i got blue and man... During that time I was harassing people like no other. Wall ult 'e' and then flash out and run away lol


----------



## andyroo89

Xerath W pretty much gives you 36% magic pen when using his W, imo that is nice. Can really stack AP and spell vamp.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Hey everyone! I finally gave in and started playing about a couple weeks ago. The champion I play the most is Warwick. Not really good with any others...


----------



## willistech

ww is a solid champ. pretty beast as a jungler


----------



## Balsagna

I'm liking Xarath a bit. Haven't had enough time to really play him in depth. He's not much of a carry -- He's more of a support caster with O.K nuking ability.

He's definitely not a nuke. He's on par with Lux, except a little more constant DPS with about the same damage


----------



## willistech

he can destroy from in the bushes lol


----------



## Zackcy

Master YI with both buffs and Highlander =







!


----------



## FlamingMidget

I find Xarath very easy to dodge. He's very predictable.


----------



## Zackcy

Xarath doesn't die.


----------



## Qasual

Battle Sona did 11 kills


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


5500 health, game ended slighty early. Cho'gath is a beast.


Yeah, I love playing chogath as a tank. I played in solo lane vs singed top and was very defensive early and he harrassed with the toss and poison but once i got om nom nom, it was gg. Nothing funnier than being at half health. I land knock up, silence, om nom nom and kill


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


I find Xarath very easy to dodge. He's very predictable.


Honestly disagree, once you play someone who's had about 10 games with him you can't really "dodge" it...

Running Flash and Ghost....

If they slam W then E immedialtely they can fire the stun from far away then just R Q R R Q... one time i had to ghost and E one more time. and flash away from turret but if you are allowed normal farming he has a really REALLY good mid game. 
the W -> E may be a glitch cuz firing the stun twice as far can't be done if you are in W and try to use E later. You have to tap W and while he's charging pick a target with E, once he initiates the charge up on W he launches E WAY far.

after learning this I quickly realized the best thing against xerath is the merc treads.

I've played about 12 games with him and im no pro nor am i even dominating with him, but I haven't gone negative. Check stats in Sig.


----------



## andyroo89

90% of my skill shots have been landing NP, When playing swain and rumble you get use to having your skillshots hitting 90% of the time.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


90% of my skill shots have been landing NP, When playing swain and rumble you get use to having your skillshots hitting 90% of the time.


First played the game with Morgana, I know a thing or two about skill shots.


----------



## Vocality

Been playing AP Shaco exclusively the past week or two. I've never seen so many queue dodges in my life!

Going 18/5/11 on "ap useless" feels good though.


----------



## willistech

while i'm building my new rig I'm playing on a laptop connected to my 32" I have only had 1 good game. I might just not play again until its done.


----------



## willistech

also what are you guys using for Mice? I started with 3 Logitech 518s that I picked up bulk and now they are getting pretty beat up and terrible.


----------



## Cacophony

I use a logitech G500







and I love it.


----------



## rprice06

Razer Copperhead.... 6 years old and still runs flawless. Macros are nice too since i can assign the item keys to the side mouse buttons.

agreed andy, once you learn the opponents movement pattern you have them in your grasps.

Xerath is good, and people dont know how to play him or play against him, I'm still learning too but I've already won a few mirror matches in mid against other xeraths, they go cooldown boots i go magic pen boots. it's fun.

When people dont know his range, he can be VERY deadly. I say give it a few weeks and people will know how to deal with him, getting magic pen, requesting ganks like they should, and not going towards grass areas that I love to hide in.

My favorite RANDOM item so far is the soulstealer, if im laning with someone it goes up quick cuz of my stun and ability to snipe kills around levels 5-6.


----------



## willistech

I'm looking at the Razer Imperator. Going to watch some reviews on YouTube while I pretend to be working lol


----------



## rprice06

Razer is a great brand, after owning this mouse it is really easy to clean and take apart and manage. Software is seamless and supported on all OS's that i've used. Linux, Mac, Windows, X64 and that.

Razer fanboy for life.


----------



## willistech

G500 looks pretty beast. The adjustable weight is pretty awesome.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;15212169*
> Yeah, I love playing chogath as a tank. I played in solo lane vs singed top and was very defensive early and he harrassed with the toss and poison but once i got om nom nom, it was gg. Nothing funnier than being at half health. I land knock up, silence, om nom nom and kill


Exactly how it's done. So many times they have a huge health lead on me, and I hit that combo and bam, there dead and I got a nice health stack. People underestimate his burst damage a lot.

Before he got nerferd it was quite


----------



## Nevaziah

I never had played him before the nerf, so im kinda sad and i guess happy at the same time that i didnt see the 'op' side of him.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhb93;15212884*
> first played the game with morgana, i know a thing or two about skill shots.


this^


----------



## Myrtl

Hey everyone! I have been playing LoL for a few weeks now and I am really enjoying it. Morgana (thanks free week) and teemo are my favorites so far. For the most part, I am mostly using the free heros and unlocking the ones I like after free week.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;15214029*
> I never had played him before the nerf, so im kinda sad and i guess happy at the same time that i didnt see the 'op' side of him.


1k+ true dmg with feast


----------



## rprice06

Only have an AP page, never got around to playing morgana, any tips? aside from snare and puddle


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15214973*
> Only have an AP page, never got around to playing morgana, any tips? aside from snare and puddle


In big team fights, move in with shield, ulti and then use zhonya's. After you activate zhonya's they will either try to run away and thus can't fight or they will continue fighting your team and get hit by its stun.


----------



## Duplicated

Vayne all the way. So squishy, but with proper positioning (and half decent teammates), can really turn the tide of the game lol.

Example scenario: 20 minute mark, my team's score was 6 vs 20. I outfarmed everyone on the other team, yelled at my teammate to stop feeding, and around 50 minute mark we made a comeback with one inhibitor down vs all three of their down lol (no backdoor btw).


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15215070*
> In big team fights, move in with shield, ulti and then use zhonya's. After you activate zhonya's they will either try to run away and thus can't fight or they will continue fighting your team and get hit by its stun.


Its amazing how fast people will flash away when they see you use soul shackle. Other than don't miss dark binding, black shield can be used to help a team mate escape or chase down a runner.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15215366*
> Its amazing how fast people will flash away when they see you use soul shackle. Other than don't miss dark binding, black shield can be used to help a team mate escape or chase down a runner.


2min CD on flash vs dark shackle CD, You win, you made them waste a flash and real team fight they cannot use it.


----------



## groundzero9

I just had a weird game playing Akali. I died 4 times as a direct result of her stopping to auto-attack when I was trying to do something else. Once I tried to flash away from an enemy, flash went on cooldown, but all I did was turn around and auto attack a minion. The other 3 times she started attacking enemy champs while in Twilight Shroud, thus breaking stealth. She's my main champ, I play her a lot, and I never had this problem before.


----------



## willistech

wow i had that happening with flash and exhaust yesterday when i was playing Rene..... i thought it was just my laptop. I used exhaust on shaco and it didnt even go on him but went on cooldown and for some reason that made me stop running.


----------



## andyroo89

Uh ya, hit and old bug. when I killed kog maw as shaco it said I got double kill when his passive died too. I said to myself, wat?


----------



## rprice06

Andy how do you play shaco? AD or AP or hybrid?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15214973*
> Only have an AP page, never got around to playing morgana, any tips? aside from snare and puddle


I played Morgana quite a lot, I'll write up an essay later when I have more time







^_^


----------



## rprice06

if you dont wanna spam this thread you can PM me, Itll be a few hours before I hop on. I have like 3 Runes to buy for my AP page, then i'll start working on AD page/characters.

Got slightly obsessed with Veigar/Karthus/Xerath for now haha. need a break


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15214973*
> Only have an AP page, never got around to playing morgana, any tips? aside from snare and puddle


- Use your ultimate when 2 or more champions are grouped together in a team fight or anytime you are chasing an enemy around.
- Constantly shield your carries and casters before they get focused; unless they are total tools, they will thank you
- Learn to toss snare through walls to catch them when they flash to the other side
- Shield is great for baiting the opponent if they have an ability with long CD
- STAY IN THE BACK BEHIND YOUR TANKS IN A TEAM FIGHT!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15216495*
> Andy how do you play shaco? AD or AP or hybrid?


Uh I use to give hybrid a try but for some reason I never farmed enough gold.
My old hybrid build use to be

Lich bane
RoA
Berserkers
Nashors tooth
Bloodthirster
phantom dancer or malady (if I needed to reduce their MR)

here is old hybrid clip I have this is probably the only good game where I had good results with hybrid. Lol yes I used a gunblade (testing over BT)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekykf1-0t0E[/ame]

After that I went AD on shaco unless I feel like derping I go AP

AD usually consist of....

trinity force
berserker grieves
Ghostblade
Phantom dancer
wriggles
Cloak and dagger

Yes that is right, Cloak and dagger. ever since the buff on it, actually I have been using it before they buffed it.

Edit; Actually with my "good" jungling I may give hybrid a shot again.


----------



## rprice06

lol nice. Yeah I like Shaco, I play him in rotation.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15213222*
> also what are you guys using for Mice? I started with 3 Logitech 518s that I picked up bulk and now they are getting pretty beat up and terrible.


$5 Dell M-UVDEL1 - the plain-Jane black and grey one. At least, it used to be black and grey.


----------



## andyroo89

Logitech MX518


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob;15216625*
> - Use your ultimate when 2 or more champions are grouped together in a team fight or anytime you are chasing an enemy around.
> *- Constantly shield your carries and casters before they get focused; unless they are total tools, they will thank you*
> - Learn to toss snare through walls to catch them when they flash to the other side
> - Shield is great for baiting the opponent if they have an ability with long CD
> - STAY IN THE BACK BEHIND YOUR TANKS IN A TEAM FIGHT!


Be careful of doing this in solo queue because it can easily backfire if your teammates are stupid or just jerks. They might run away with the shield, at full hp, without looking back, against favorable odds and you'll be left as easy prey.


----------



## r34p3rex

woot working my way up! 1509 now


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15220641*
> woot working my way up! 1509 now


Cool.


----------



## willistech

lol picked up that G500 mouse first game out... best dom game i've had in awhile and we lost but it was so close. AD Sona is a BEASTTTT


----------



## willistech

wow i should have cropped that lol oh well.


----------



## stu.

My setup includes:
Logitech...
G5 - mouse
G15 - keyboard
G35 - headset

My speakers are also Logitech... :\


----------



## Fortunex

Logitech G5 here, Das Pro Silent, Alessandro MS-1's with a Zalman clip-on mic, QCK mid-size pad.


----------



## willistech

I had a Plantronics Gamecom headset that I won but now i'm using a Plantronics C210 that I got for free from work lol. Logitech Comfort Wave 450 keyboard







The Gamecom fell apart as is mostly made of duct tape now.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Just went from 1400 ELO to 1270 in 6 games. Yay losing 6 in a row is awesome. BADS FTW!


----------



## andyroo89

Forgot to mention I too have a zlman clip on mic.


----------



## willistech

This week I need to get new speakers and a new headset. I have to get some 2.0 speakers because my neighbor complained about my sub again.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15220910*
> Forgot to mention I too have a zlman clip on mic.


Zalaman clip on ftw!


----------



## Yangtastic

Logitech boy here.

G500, G110, G930 and the Z2300s. 
Would've got a Logitech mousepad to match.

But I do like the look of Razer products and others but I haven't heard many bad stories from Logitech.


----------



## Plex

I love my Mionix mouse and keyboard.
Running with my AD700s (Titanium HD).
Zalman clip-on, obviously.

I hate Razer.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Logitech z323 speakers (just got yesterday, had to get new ones after moving overseas







). Logitech g15 keyboard (the larger one), and razer naga mouse


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Be careful of doing this in solo queue because it can easily backfire if your teammates are stupid or just jerks. They might run away with the shield, at full hp, without looking back, against favorable odds and you'll be left as easy prey.


Ugh, I get mad just reading that, happens all the time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


wow i should have cropped that lol oh well.


YA THINK







!

Sorry, still mad (last comment)


----------



## bigal1542

K guys... I'm confused... All the threads I see have 5 start ratings with this many posts. Does it matter that this doesnt? Why doesn't it? Is it based off stuff that I did wrong when I made it or something? (this is my first thread that made it over 10 pages lol)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*


Just went from 1400 ELO to 1270 in 6 games. Yay losing 6 in a row is awesome. BADS FTW!










I went from 1459 to 1204 and am taking a week off ranked now. If you look at my last ranked games... It is not your fault when you are 14-7-11 singed, 5-5-2 shaco (when your team has 7 kills), and many others. I usually get a poor singed or poor shaco in chat after the game :/

Want to duo up and climb out? Who do ya play? I added ya.

That goes for anyone else. If anyone is looking to climb out of the crap you get in the 1200-1400 range, please just add me and ill accept







I'd prefer if you get Dolby Axon, that way we can chat during game. It seems to help a lot. If not, that's cool too


----------



## r34p3rex

You guys and your fancy keyboards







I have a $5 keyboard from Microcenter that I've been using for 2 years xD


----------



## Zackcy

I have a cruddy wireless keyboard. Doesn't bother me in Lol. The spacebar is ugh. Rocket jumping in TF2 = right mouse script key.

But I digress.

Also, had a great game w/Warwick. I have got to get to lvl 30 quick. I can't handle lvl 15s


----------



## JoeyTB

Well lets see I'm running G15 v2 and a G500.. I love Logitech lol... Oh and I've got a Logitech extreme 3d pro joystick and a Logitech steering wheel aswell.


----------



## r34p3rex

1557!!!!!!


----------



## Zackcy

I'm scared of ranking up. Games won't be this easy


----------



## Keyan

deathcaps dont stack. better off geting 2 archangels.


----------



## Akusho

Any tips on Xerath items? After a lot of testing I ended up with Sorc Boots > RoA > Rabadon > Rylai's > Morello's
What should I change?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;15226551*
> Any tips on Xerath items? After a lot of testing I ended up with Sorc Boots > RoA > Rabadon > Rylai's > Morello's
> What should I change?


I would get Void staff, Reason being on /v/ Someone used xerath's W while he had void staff and appearantly he had 64% MPen IDK if it has been fixed yet.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15226631*
> I would get Void staff, Reason being on /v/ Someone used xerath's W while he had void staff and appearantly he had 64% MPen IDK if it has been fixed yet.


There's a cap. If you get Void then you should get CDR boots.


----------



## Akusho

I never liked Void staff. I've been playing as Annie for the past ~60 games and whenever I got Void instead of more AP I saw no improvement, I think I'm fine with Sorc Boots unless I face a lot of melee opponents, which happens rarely.


----------



## Plex

Often times a Void is the next best item after your dcap.


----------



## Akusho

Against a team with a lot of MR - agree, but if not... not sure there's a use for the extra MP.


----------



## Nhb93

I used to always start with a Void when I played Morgana. Gave me a lot of early game lane dominance and early AP. Follow that up with Sorcs and you've got a solid build. Granted, I'm talking about pre-CDR boots times.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15227090*
> I used to always start with a Void when I played Morgana. Gave me a lot of early game lane dominance and early AP. Follow that up with Sorcs and you've got a solid build. Granted, I'm talking about pre-CDR boots times.


Why would you ever rush void..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;15227659*
> Why would you ever rush void..


I saw all the oriannas do it.


----------



## Plex

I don't see any reason to ever rush a void instead of a rod or dcap.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15221523*
> Logitech boy here.
> 
> G500, G110, G930 and the Z2300s.
> Would've got a Logitech mousepad to match.
> 
> But I do like the look of Razer products and others but I haven't heard many bad stories from Logitech.


Same here, I have a G19, G9, G330, and G51. Yea the speakers aren't the best system but I still live at home so the parents don't care for it too much when the sub hits so I don't really need a higher dollar system yet lol.


----------



## GekzOverlord

I just decided to go rambo on everyones petooti!

Im sure there Yi was trolling...


----------



## Zackcy

Gekz, a second infinity edge is kinda meh. I usually build a bloodthirstier. Then maybe a second IE


----------



## Plex

Second IE is a terrible idea. More BTs are what you want.


----------



## golfergolfer

I just joined the club!!! Just started playing cuz of some friends and i love it!!! not that good (yet







) but still working on figuring things out







anyways i like to play as fiddlesticks and sometimes yi but i just started playing vayne and i am having lots of fun with him


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;15229316*
> I just joined the club!!! Just started playing cuz of some friends and i love it!!! not that good (yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but still working on figuring things out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i like to play as fiddlesticks and sometimes yi but i just started playing vayne and i am having lots of fun with him


Welcome aboard!

Also, you mean "her," right?


----------



## golfergolfer

^^^ LOL FAIL anyways ya as i said i just started playing with HER


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15228847*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just decided to go rambo on everyones petooti!
> 
> Im sure there Yi was trolling...


Interesting how regardless of trolling, luck and other factors one usually ends up with a 50% win rate. Most of this match was spent fighting and shaco's boxes were just tearing everyone apart.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15229241*
> Gekz, a second infinity edge is kinda meh. I usually build a bloodthirstier. Then maybe a second IE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15229254*
> Second IE is a terrible idea. More BTs are what you want.


You guys did notice that he was on Dominion, right? No BTs there


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


You guys did notice that he was on Dominion, right? No BTs there










It's hard to tell which node capturing map he was on without looking at the top left. Oh wait...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


It's hard to tell which node capturing map he was on without looking at the top left. Oh wait...


inb4 Riot announces more node capturing maps instead of standard play maps


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


You guys did notice that he was on Dominion, right? No BTs there










Oh, well, still.. IE is one of the most expensive items in game. (Second to Triforce I think?) The passive is amazing. Which is why it's unique. To discourage buying more than one.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Annie is sooo fun to play, Me and Vlad went solo lane with a jungle Tryn


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Oh, well, still.. IE is one of the most expensive items in game. (Second to Triforce I think?) The passive is amazing. Which is why it's unique. To discourage buying more than one.


Well I once saw a Veigar sell everything and buy mad AD items just to troll the enemy team and rub his victory in their face. I suspect buying multiple IE's is something along the same lines.


----------



## r34p3rex

Weeee tanked down to 1370.. now back at 1416 :\\ Leavers and ragers.. what else is new


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ;15227659*
> Why would you ever rush void..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15228111*
> I don't see any reason to ever rush a void instead of a rod or dcap.


This was pre-30 for me, and it was mostly because I could go Tome and Health Pot, recall for Blasting Wand and Basic Boorts, or just finish the VS. It was effective for me when I used to play it. I don't remember how long I used that strategy, so don't criticize for me too much for it.


----------



## andyroo89

Had gg with wildcherry as AP shaco.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15229241*
> Gekz, a second infinity edge is kinda meh. I usually build a bloodthirstier. Then maybe a second IE


Wait what?... did you think I was going for a second IE?

I only ever have one IE, max of 2 phantom dancers depending on how the match is going. and then either build some AD or AP defence depending on how the other team is targeting me. With the 2 PD's and IE players usually run away (that's part of my mistake as well running away when I am guaranteed death anyway)

Im still struggling to wonder why There Yi was attempting to build 3 Phantom dancers (or possibly a triforce?) without any major damage output 

@TFL Replica - Yup! Games are definitely 50/50 ive noticed that practically 75% off my loss's are due to Dirty ping levels that just make me teleport across the map or stand there doing absolutely nothing >.<

Dom matches just feel like the easiest to farm some IP & XP till I hit level 20 (still haven't bought any runes on this NA Account







)


----------



## Tchernobyl

Just found this piece of awesomeness :O

http://elementb13.deviantart.com/art/77-heroes-of-league-of-legends-262465158


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15233721*
> Just found this piece of awesomeness :O
> 
> http://elementb13.deviantart.com/art/77-heroes-of-league-of-legends-262465158


That is pretty sick


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15232898*
> Wait what?... did you think I was going for a second IE?


Oh, I don't know. Just that you had a bunch of expensive weapons, then randomly 2/3 parts of an IE in your inventory









I have yet to play with a good Shaco. Or against one. They just run around and "flash" everywhere, throw knives and do pretty much nothing. Don't they know a bush full of boxes is the way to go?

Oh and a nother good game w/Karthus.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15236830*
> Oh, I don't know. Just that you had a bunch of expensive weapons, then randomly 2/3 parts of an IE in your inventory


Actually he had all but the final recipe for the PD. Clock can be used to build more than just an IE. Sorry just had to come in and say that, since you're getting on his case about it.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

DLing as we speak, whom should I Start with? Excited to learn this, looks fun. They sell some kind of card for this at gamestop I noticed, just glanced at it and saw the name.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Ashe is recommended as a beginner champion I think









I believe if you "like" the game on facebook you get tristana still, and/or subscribe on youtube you can get alistar.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15237029*
> Actually he had all but the final recipe for the PD. Clock can be used to build more than just an IE. Sorry just had to come in and say that, since you're getting on his case about it.


I'm not "on his case" was just pointing something out.

On a second look he had a dagger not a pickaxe :O


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15237264*
> I'm not "on his case" was just pointing something out.
> 
> On a second look he had a dagger not a pickaxe :O


Lolz. dont worry. i didnt think you was on my case, was curious why you didnt notice I had everything except the final 400 for the PD







(had no reason then.. no one was killing me







)

Isnt the pickaxe green with 2 point edges 








Dont worry.. im still a rubbish noob xD


----------



## Zackcy

Like your avatar, one of my fav champs









Oranges









Joining a game and no one wants to play a mid. Guess we're going with the old Karthus again.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

finally got it installed.. now having to wait for an update lol, I can't wait to play though.


----------



## Qasual

Battle sona rocking it out, and Dominion is gettting too easy lol.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15237903*
> Battle sona rocking it out, and Dominion is gettting too easy lol.


The map itself is too simple. Also, they need to buff the towers. Damage increase over time and a tiny range buff :/


----------



## Qasual

The wholee fight on point thing does make sense though.


----------



## Psyren

www.pleasedontbanme.com/top

ROFL xD


----------



## Qasual

Dwah


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

played one or two games, ended up leaving the second one, I had more fun on rise of immortals and I wanted to like this game but I don't know, no one was willing to help in game and I was playing some weird midget with a gun. Wasn't fun to me, i'll give it another shot in a few.


----------



## hollowtek

Lol sounds like tristana. but yeah it takes time. people are LoL are pretty shady. just read guides and go to practice. then when you feel confident, hop in a game. you WILL be placed with all noobs (give or take pseudonoobs who are actually vets).


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15228111*
> I don't see any reason to ever rush a void instead of a rod or dcap.


ap mordekaiser, you can start off with sorc boots, haunting guise, and that usually does the trick. You CAN get a void staff if EVERYONE on their team gets magic resist (they usually start getting magic resist when they realize you're killing them in 2 hits).


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Ok So played a game and got some IP Points, got annie, turned into fun times 1v1 against ai


----------



## TFL Replica

Just got Poppy. Any tips on playing her in dominion?


----------



## Fortunex

Get a Triforce, then build tanky, maybe throwing in a Phantom Dancer later on.


----------



## rprice06

I'd like to admit that my gaming skills have been lacking lately, anyone up for a few games and kinda showing me some pointers? or skype?

I know my way around but I somewhat tend to fall out of my lane or assume I got a kill on a low life enemy and get bursted and die....

any help? or play along?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


I'd like to admit that my gaming skills have been lacking lately, anyone up for a few games and kinda showing me some pointers? or skype?

I know my way around but I somewhat tend to fall out of my lane or assume I got a kill on a low life enemy and get bursted and die....

any help? or play along?










What champions are you having trouble with? If you know the enemy you have a lot less chance of getting killed (knowing what champ stuns, bursts etc...)


----------



## Zackcy

Played Gangplank first time in a month, totally screwed up my build. Built a Phantom Dancer before an Infinity Ward. Terrible DPS midgame, blazing fast though







.

More of a fly than "Gankplank".


----------



## rprice06

I'm still learning to play against diff characters, I'm starting to think I'm in a lower skill bracket because I join a friend of mines games and they play, and i get raped and they aren't ranked i'm level 28 with about 280 games under my belt I believe.
I still get caught off guard by **** :/ I don't think im a noob as im a serious gamer but when i play with my friends i can't help my team.... i get out farmed and outplayed


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15240267*
> Get a Triforce, then build tanky, maybe throwing in a Phantom Dancer later on.


Should I try to hit max CDR? She really seems CD reliant but I can't justify losing mercury treads.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Played Gangplank first time in a month, totally screwed up my build. Built a Phantom Dancer before an Infinity Ward. Terrible DPS midgame, blazing fast though







.

More of a fly than "Gankplank".


Lol, Infinity Ward.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15240852*
> Lol, Infinity Ward.


An item that adds kill streaks?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Should I try to hit max CDR? She really seems CD reliant but I can't justify losing mercury treads.


CDR is good on her but shouldn't really be a main focus imo. If you go Shurelya's and Randuin's or something, that'd be enough CDR.

If you build AP Poppy you have a lot more available, CDR-wise, but AP Poppy on Dom isn't as good, because people respawn in 30 seconds anyways, it's a lot better on SR where nuking their carry can win the game.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

had a guy playing master yi or whatever, he owned the entire 5v5 team. I was best on my team and fourth time playing :/ used annie, he could literally kill anyone in under 2 seconds. We were like " ok, what just happened " lol.

Looks like i'm going to try him later on, he seems pretty broke though with phantom dancers and infinity edge.

annie is pretty awesome though, like her thus far.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15241050*
> CDR is good on her but shouldn't really be a main focus imo. If you go Shurelya's and Randuin's or something, that'd be enough CDR.
> 
> If you build AP Poppy you have a lot more available, CDR-wise, but AP Poppy on Dom isn't as good, because people respawn in 30 seconds anyways, it's a lot better on SR where nuking their carry can win the game.


Got it. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Lol, Infinity Ward.


















See what I mean?

Wonder when Karthus is going to get patched. He's good, his ulti is amazing, and I have a ton of fun with him. Obvious candidate for a patch.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Lol, Infinity Ward.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


An item that adds kill streaks?


Unique Passive: You can now "no-scope", extending your auto-attack range by 1500.
Unique Active (180 sec. cooldown): Infinity Ward calls in fire from a AC-130 gunship, dealing extreme damage to all enemies within range.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


I'd like to admit that my gaming skills have been lacking lately, anyone up for a few games and kinda showing me some pointers? or skype?

I know my way around but I somewhat tend to fall out of my lane or assume I got a kill on a low life enemy and get bursted and die....

any help? or play along?


Hit me up on skype Joeytbm09 and i'll happily help/play, first got to re install LoL again because it broke again... gah maybe I should just stick to bf3









edit: @TFL You can also go AP nuke poppy which can do a lot of damage but then you are limited to her cd's


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


I'm still learning to play against diff characters, I'm starting to think I'm in a lower skill bracket because I join a friend of mines games and they play, and i get raped and they aren't ranked i'm level 28 with about 280 games under my belt I believe.
I still get caught off guard by **** :/ I don't think im a noob as im a serious gamer but when i play with my friends i can't help my team.... i get out farmed and outplayed


what champs are you playing that are having trouble with?







give me a list of your recent played ones.


----------



## Qasual

Andy, I'm aiming for 4.0gh too !


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Unique Passive: You can now "no-scope", extending your auto-attack range by 1500.
Unique Active (180 sec. cooldown): Infinity Ward calls in fire from a AC-130 gunship, dealing extreme damage to all enemies within range.


Haha very nice.


----------



## discipline

Hey guys I've been using Ashe to learn the game and I've just been doing CPU games to get the hang of it. Now I want a melee and I was set on riven but now I can't decide between Riven and Lee Sin.

Which would you guys advise? Took me forever to get 6300 IP lol


----------



## r34p3rex

You Tube


----------



## FlamingMidget

XD that's priceless


----------



## r34p3rex

weeeee 8000ip exact!


----------



## JoeyTB

That is beyond epicness


----------



## Yangtastic

Wondering what I should do with my 17k IP....


----------



## Tchernobyl

Give it all to me?


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Give it all to me?










Haha.

But seriously, what should I do? I don't wanna buy loads of champs which I will never play. I have all the champs which were IP reduced. And I don't even play them all, I don't even know how to play some properly.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Buying them all might actually be the way to go









It'll let you test ALL THE THINGS! >_> Who knows, you might find another you like, instead of having to wait for the free rotations.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15242409*
> what champs are you playing that are having trouble with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a list of your recent played ones.


You can click my stats link in my sig, it will give you recent games, I think it's just my play style, I am learning I tend to do better with tanky characters and DPS, So it may just be that I am too aggressive and need to hang back more often.

Andy if you wanna run a game I think ill be free this evening around 7pm CT.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline;15243983*
> Hey guys I've been using Ashe to learn the game and I've just been doing CPU games to get the hang of it. Now I want a melee and I was set on riven but now I can't decide between Riven and Lee Sin.
> 
> Which would you guys advise? Took me forever to get 6300 IP lol


Kite, kite, kite, and kite some more!

Keep at max distance and pound them with volley. When they start chasing you, toggle Q to keep them slowed. Whenever they seem low and you have enough life, arrow them and either kill or chase them off.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline;15243983*
> Hey guys I've been using Ashe to learn the game and I've just been doing CPU games to get the hang of it. Now I want a melee and I was set on riven but now I can't decide between Riven and Lee Sin.
> 
> Which would you guys advise? Took me forever to get 6300 IP lol


Honestly, Master Yi is cheap and extremely effective. He's still top-tier because of how well he can sprint in, wreck your shiz, and run away while you can't do anything to stop him.


----------



## Molten

My IGN is Molten3.
Current champs im playing: Nidalee, Kog-maw & Fiddlesticks








First time playing kog-maw
Best score i've gotten so far(that i remember)
No smurfing.


----------



## rprice06

GJ Molten, I have ran kog a few times during rotation as well and have done mediocre with him, I had one game where i went 30-14, which is less impressive but i like him, I'll probably pick him up after I build my AD/DPS rune page and pick up caitlyn.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15247694*
> Honestly, Master Yi is cheap and extremely effective. He's still top-tier because of how well he can sprint in, wreck your shiz, and run away while you can't do anything to stop him.


yi is not a top tier champ unless you go super tank with warmogs and atmas. he gets targeted too quickly otherwise


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Any time I face off against a Yi, he's always sprinting around too fast to deal serious damage to and when ya try to use CC on him it just pops up "Can't Be Slowed" over his head. It's so aggravating.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15248578*
> Any time I face off against a Yi, he's always sprinting around too fast to deal serious damage to and when ya try to use CC on him it just pops up "Can't Be Slowed" over his head. It's so aggravating.


yea i mean the current meta is to build tanky DPS. unless you get fed then you just go pure dmg. but seriously if you build tanky dps you can take him lol


----------



## TFL Replica

One poppy smash will send yi fleeing. AP/CDR poppy can probably take him out before he ultis away.


----------



## Zackcy

Master Yi is probally the best fed champion. I was at lvl 18 and they were all in their 14-16s. I could sneak up behind them and just chain highlanders


----------



## rprice06

Thornmail also does well against yi and other DPS characters, just sayin


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15249524*
> Thornmail also does well against yi and other DPS characters, just sayin


Thornmail on my 400 armor Malphite build, watch as the carries nuke themselves.







Two tanks with Thornmail on your team, just race for their carries, since it's either kill themselves or we kill them.

I used to play with a guy where I would run Malphite 300+ armor, and he would rock a 3000+ HP Morde. We would just roam around after laning looking for solo champs. It was either try to do damage to me, or try to slowly eat through his health and shield.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15249524*
> Thornmail also does well against yi and other DPS characters, just sayin


There's a reason I more often than not build Thornmail before boots when playing Rammus.

Doran's Shield -> Thornmail/Boots or Boots/Thornmail, depending -> Sunfire Cape -> Warden's Armor -> Frozen Heart

is usually my go-to build on SR.

+2/+5 Boots -> Priscilla's Blessing -> Thornmail -> Warden's Armor -> Frozen Heart

is my go-to on CS.


----------



## rprice06

Thornmail is beast, it is still situational tho, dont buy it if it's JUST yi. But if you got a Yi and a Nocturne or somethign I can see it paying for itself quickly.


----------



## Zackcy

just played an HOUR long match with Talon. We won. Made over 20k. At the end, I didn't even know what to buy.

So much CDR my ulti was on a 20 second cool down o_o


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

I played yi for the first time, started off bad then once I got infinity I somehow came back to level 18 before anyone else and make over 12.2k that game.

anyone wanna play against some A.I. right now? I have some freetime and want to play.


----------



## Zackcy

Funny fact: Intermediate AI are far better than most players up to lvl 20.


----------



## Tchernobyl

"Better", relatively speaking. Being AI, they can do things humans can't (perfect timing on stuns, etc). Also I get the impression intermediate AIs get a money boost over players even if kill rates are equal







So it's not so much "better" as "having more advantages".

Still a good challenge to play against, mind you.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Kog'Maw or whatever it's name is, seems to look like fun. I can't get infinity/phantom quick enough.. dunno what i'm doing wrong


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BulletsLikeBlades*


Kog'Maw or whatever it's name is, seems to look like fun. I can't get infinity/phantom quick enough.. dunno what i'm doing wrong


farming, dont auto attack the minions, just last hit them. (just a guess)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BulletsLikeBlades*


Kog'Maw or whatever it's name is, seems to look like fun. I can't get infinity/phantom quick enough.. dunno what i'm doing wrong


Madreds bloodrazer is good choice for kog maw, Early game I would just farm to madreds razers (passive is great for farming) that should help you farm a bit better.


----------



## Zackcy

I almost never build an infninty. Most people perfer it as their first big purchase.

Too me it just adds a little salt to every skill


----------



## andyroo89

Oh man why did I stop playing yorick? I wish LOLrecorder was working epic last fight.

This was a 4v5 too.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Oh man why did I stop playing yorick? I wish LOLrecorder was working epic last fight.

This was a 4v5 too.











Very fun game. Wish my LoLRecorder hadn't crashed earlier, I would've had it recorded


----------



## Zackcy

I've played 50 hour so of Lol in the past week

O_O


----------



## Yangtastic

Need an answer to this question.

Is it worth buying another Rune Page?


----------



## Tchernobyl




----------



## Zackcy

Just tried out Tankplank. Loved. It. Tones of dmg. And survivability.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15258047*
> Just tried out Tankplank. Loved. It. Tones of dmg. And survivability.


how did you build him?
atmogs?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15257930*
> Need an answer to this question.
> 
> Is it worth buying another Rune Page?


Depends. I have 10 and I wish I had more.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Can anyone recommend any skarner guides? I know he's supposedly not very good, but he's in the free champ rotation this week, and I feel I might as well give him another go







. Solomid doesn't seem to have a guide that distinguishes itself from the rest...

(It's anivia, katarina, ryze,singed, sivir, ezreal, sona, yorick, leona, skarner this week).


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

I still can't seem to get Yi going too good but once he does he seems to go pretty well. I wanna try kog'maw or whatever it's name was.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;15258081*
> how did you build him?
> atmogs?


Yup. A leviathon as well. I might have had another health item, don't remeber.

His DPS isn't too bad, he can poke well and his Ulti is pretty nice overall. Although getting over 700 dmg with your Q with a CD of 3 secs is pretty nice too


----------



## mastertrixter

Yeah I jungle or lane crit plank in solo que when he isn't banned. Love 1500 crits


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter;15258629*
> Yeah I jungle or lane crit plank in solo que when he isn't banned. Love 1500 crits


1500? 800 is pretty high dmg, and you would have to be pretty fed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletsLikeBlades;15258487*
> I still can't seem to get Yi going too good but once he does he seems to go pretty well. I wanna try kog'maw or whatever it's name was.


Yi is one of the easiest champions to get fed, and is hands down the best pub stomper. I can easily hit 18 before most people hit 15 while I have an Infinty Edge, Bloodthirstier and maybe even a Phantom Dancer too. At that point it's GGs. 1v3 is good ods









I mean, with his ultimate, once you kill someone it refreshes all cooldowns. So with blue buff and a successful gank, you can chain highlanders (his ulitimate) and just kill everyone. Ridiculous attack speed/attack dmg/movement speed. However one stun, and you're practically dead (if they're competent which they aren't cause they would have surrendered by now/wouldn't have let you get this fed)


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15257930*
> Need an answer to this question.
> 
> Is it worth buying another Rune Page?


I bought the 7 page bundle. It's nice being able to dedicate a page each to the champs I play the most and then have general pages at the ready for if I need to take someone else to fill a role on my team last minute. You can change masteries while in champion selection but not runes so its always good to be prepared.


----------



## Keyan

Finally got to try my luck playing kog. I've always hated him for his range and damage. Tried an ap build, he seems so op. Especially when you have a tear/arch pumping your mana, you can fire off the ult so quick so often. I haven't lost a game yet- granted they were bots but I went 21/3/15 when I was completely hammered







I may try some sober solo q tonight.

Sent from my Droid X via Tapatalk


----------



## Zackcy

Funny thing, I always have people who are on some type of drug/drunk or speak spanish exclusively on my team. I get mad


----------



## rprice06

I'm real excited to try out Yorick, I've never played him or Anivia.

Anyone know of a good link to a tips/strategy topic? I need to step my game up quickly.


----------



## Zackcy

Why is Lee Sin getting patched?


















I was building a void staff for lulz. After the Rylai's Crystal Scepter I stopped going burst DPS mode and just went pure DPS. Warmogs didn't save anyone.

I mean, at max level she has NO cooldowns. There's ALWAYS something to throw at your enemy, your ultimate is almost always up. Most of my kills are frantically cliking all my spells while clicking on my target.

This was my first and only game with Akali. I wasn't fed till after the Crystal Scepter too.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Who's up for a game later today about 4:30 est?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15261041*
> I'm real excited to try out Yorick, I've never played him or Anivia.
> 
> Anyone know of a good link to a tips/strategy topic? I need to step my game up quickly.


If you have the runes, Go for AD reds - armor yellows - Magic resist per level blues - AD quints Masteries I would go 9-21-0 Depends on the other team but I usually start with meki pendent and 2 hp pots and start with my E, Here is good tip to know. before using your E hit Q (your Q gives you increased movement and AD) but don't hit anything then go use your E you get about 5-10% hp increase then just hitting E

My usual build is

manamune
mercrury treads
Trinity force
warmogs (have this first before atmas)
atmas implier
The Bloodthirster

for escaping or chasing your Q and W combo are great (granted to get the movement speed increase you have to hit enemy champ or minions)

To be honest I still need to put spirit visage on yorick I am sure my E would be so OP.

BTW when yorick gets his items the tank items from what I list above he is tanky. Ask yutzy


----------



## Plex

You almost always want to get warmogs (or fh) before the atmas.


----------



## Zackcy

I've never done as well with Karthus who is my main, yet a character who I miss click spells, and don't even know mostly and I play ONE game with her, and I destroy.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I've never done as well with Karthus who is my main, yet a character who I miss click spells, and don't even know mostly and I play ONE game with her, and I destroy.


i'm dangerously certain that Karthus is male...

Edit: Any of you play nocturne as a jungler? I would like to get some feedback on how good he is at counterjungling and the overall feel vs other junglers (Critplank, Udyr, Rammus, Lee sin etc..)


----------



## Fortunex

He's a very easy jungle and a good ganker. His counter jungling is pretty strong as well because of his stupid fear and Q.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


You almost always want to get warmogs (or fh) before the atmas.


Forgot to mention that for yorick.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Hey everyone!
New member on the site here and just thought I'd pick and choose some areas that I have a common interest with other people get a start on the forums here and League of Legends seems like a good place to start.

I usually play Amumu and Karthus but am always picking up new champions just to try since I'm not a hardcore gamer by any means at all, just a college student with not enough time to do homework so I play games instead.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*


Hey everyone!
New member on the site here and just thought I'd pick and choose some areas that I have a common interest with other people get a start on the forums here and League of Legends seems like a good place to start.

I usually play Amumu and Karthus but am always picking up new champions just to try since I'm not a hardcore gamer by any means at all, just a college student with not enough time to do homework so I play games instead.


sounds like me XD


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


i'm dangerously certain that Karthus is male...

Edit: Any of you play nocturne as a jungler? I would like to get some feedback on how good he is at counterjungling and the overall feel vs other junglers (Critplank, Udyr, Rammus, Lee sin etc..)


the "her" part of his post was when he was speaking about akali......

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*


Hey everyone!
New member on the site here and just thought I'd pick and choose some areas that I have a common interest with other people get a start on the forums here and League of Legends seems like a good place to start.

I usually play Amumu and Karthus but am always picking up new champions just to try since I'm not a hardcore gamer by any means at all, just a college student with not enough time to do homework so I play games instead.


Welcome to OCN! And welcome to the LoL thread. I'm somewhat new to it as well, and I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


i'm dangerously certain that Karthus is male...

Edit: Any of you play nocturne as a jungler? I would like to get some feedback on how good he is at counterjungling and the overall feel vs other junglers (Critplank, Udyr, Rammus, Lee sin etc..)


My brother plays NOC as jungle. Hes not bad can start all three paths. At blue, at double golem, at wolves at wraiths. Doesnt matter. Blue is his quickest route. Not the greatest/ quickest jungler but a dam scary one. Once that 7:30 hits everyone tower hugs as his ulti makes people in lane scared for their lives.

His passive makes his counter jungle ok as he can clear camps somewhat fast. Kind of predictable as most will start at blue or double golem. His fear and shield makes him a good jungle champ cause if he gets counter jungled or surprised in jungle his fear is his escape or counter.

Critplank excel late game so he is really only good for late game carry. However Noc is good once he gets phantom dancer and a infinities edge, he excels right up to late game cause his fear is such a pain. Rammus is a quick jungler and ganker so it depends on how well your teammates interact with you. Same with uydr quick jungler and can gank at lv 4. Lee sin got nerfed so im not sure on how well he can jungle now. Still viable i bet but his shield's range got nerfed.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


1500? 800 is pretty high dmg, and you would have to be pretty fed.

Yi is one of the easiest champions to get fed, and is hands down the best pub stomper. I can easily hit 18 before most people hit 15 while I have an Infinty Edge, Bloodthirstier and maybe even a Phantom Dancer too. At that point it's GGs. 1v3 is good ods









I mean, with his ultimate, once you kill someone it refreshes all cooldowns. So with blue buff and a successful gank, you can chain highlanders (his ulitimate) and just kill everyone. Ridiculous attack speed/attack dmg/movement speed. However one stun, and you're practically dead (if they're competent which they aren't cause they would have surrendered by now/wouldn't have let you get this fed)


Sheen and infinity edge. Together with parrley they make it insanely high crit. 450% of attack damage to be exact


----------



## andyroo89

OMG IM GONNA DERAIL THIS THREAD.










OMG overload.

A redhead
periodic table
minecraft.

OH DEAR GOD!

EDIT;










:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


OMG IM GONNA DERAIL THIS THREAD.

Snip

OMG overload.

A redhead
periodic table
minecraft.

OH DEAR GOD!

EDIT;

Snip

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Oh andy what have you done :s


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

So who wants to play against some AI? i'm home and sitting on screen waiting lol. Add Me BulletsLikeBlades or bulletslikeblade is what it says in the game, dunno the difference lol.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BulletsLikeBlades*


So who wants to play against some AI? i'm home and sitting on screen waiting lol. Add Me BulletsLikeBlades or bulletslikeblade is what it says in the game, dunno the difference lol.


How about join the OCN channel.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


How about join the OCN channel.


is that sarcasm or? regardless it came off like I was supposed to automatically know, I barely ever seen the first page of this section honestly.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


OMG IM GONNA DERAIL THIS THREAD.
OMG overload.

A redhead
periodic table
minecraft.

OH DEAR GOD!

EDIT;

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I always expect this behavior from Andy.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I always expect this behavior from Andy.










lol


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


OMG IM GONNA DERAIL THIS THREAD.










OMG overload.

A redhead
periodic table
minecraft.

OH DEAR GOD!

EDIT;










:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## willistech

I'll be on for some games when I get off in 30min since I won't be installing my water kit today......


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I always expect this behavior from Andy.










LOL I love you guys.

And Bullets, your avatar pic is hot lol


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


OMG IM GONNA DERAIL THIS THREAD.










OMG overload.

A redhead
periodic table
minecraft.

OH DEAR GOD!

EDIT;










:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



You find the best ones..... ITS NOT FAIR! lol


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rprice06*


LOL I love you guys.

And Bullets, your avatar pic is hot lol










Thankies.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


How about join the OCN channel.


wasn't sarcasm. But one would think that you would read the FIRST post of the CLUB


----------



## JoeyTB

I've got to say Andy I honestly don't think she's that great :/


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


wasn't sarcasm. But one would think that you would read the FIRST post of the CLUB










I originally posted in this thread from iphone while at work, I suppose you assuming would be your own fault. Sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15265777*
> I've got to say Andy I honestly don't think she's that great :/


Sorry I do not go for models.


----------



## Zackcy

Second game with Akali


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15262851*
> sounds like me XD


Do you play Amumu and Karthus too? ^_^ Or was it the non-hardcore gamer part O_O and thanks everyone for the warm reception.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15266131*
> Sorry I do not go for models.


Same here. That girl ya found is smokin in my opinion!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15266131*
> sorry i do not go for models.


+1


----------



## willistech

love me some nerdy girls


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15266131*
> Sorry I do not go for models.


Neither do I








But surely she's a model as she is 'modelling' that t-shirt?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15268136*
> love me some nerdy girls


bam


----------



## Zackcy

Akali is just soo powerful. Noob slayer.

K I'll shut up about her now.


----------



## TFL Replica

What happened here? Minecraft and redheads... again?!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15269470*
> What happened here? Minecraft and redheads... again?!


It's Andy. He could derail a thread about anything into redheads


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15269470*
> What happened here? Minecraft and redheads... again?!


Please, that was so last page.









In related news, Why did I stop playing Yorick? he is so freaking tanky.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15269694*
> It's Andy. He could derail a thread about anything into redheads


what do you mean could? he's done it in every thread i've seen him in.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Please, that was so last page.









In related news, Why did I stop playing Yorick? he is so freaking tanky.


Your crime was witnessed and I'm not letting you get away with this!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Your crime was witnessed and I'm not letting you get away with this!










TFL, you sound like you were in a game I played once...










j/k j/k


----------



## TFL Replica

This thread just loves to get derailed.









I once saw a guardsman trying (and failing) to hit a deer with arrows. He was shouting: I'm just warming up... you pathetic worm! Good times.

By the way Tohru derailed the thread, not me.


----------



## Yangtastic

I tried Sona in a bot game today.

Easier than I thought it would be. All you have to do to fulfill your support role is spam your spells.

Apart from that I find Mana regeneration a problem. So I ask you, what items do I purchase as Sona?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


I tried Sona in a bot game today.

Easier than I thought it would be. All you have to do to fulfill your support role is spam your spells.

Apart from that I find Mana regeneration a problem. So I ask you, what items do I purchase as Sona?



CDR and AP?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangtastic*


I tried Sona in a bot game today.

Easier than I thought it would be. All you have to do to fulfill your support role is spam your spells.

Apart from that I find Mana regeneration a problem. So I ask you, what items do I purchase as Sona?


Chalice or Tear.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I prefer Tear over Chalice because you can build Tear into Archangel's Staff.

I've been using Eleisa's Miracle recently, and been happy with the results. It gives +25 Health Regen per 5 sec, +20 Mana Regen per 5 sec, and +25 Tenacity. Builds out of Philosopher's Stone and 500g.


----------



## rprice06

I'll have to try the miracle, I almost ALWAYS buy the tear myself.


----------



## Zackcy

Tear has a nice passive: More max mana every time you use a spell, and that passive stays once you get an Archangel staff. With a champ like Karthus and his .97 CD on his Q it makes quite a difference.

Plus you get AP for having mana (Archangel Staff)


----------



## rprice06

Yeah I LOVE the tear myself, but I've always built that instead of the miracle, I may do that just to see how it goes.


----------



## Zackcy

Early game Tear = Spam.

When I see a teammate with the miracle I give them a  look.


----------



## Akusho

Finally reached level 20, and now I have to choose runes again








Help me pick the right runes for mages, please. I mostly play Annie and Xerath.
My previous setup was: Mpen reds, mana regen per level yellows, mpen quints and ap/level blue.
I took mpen reds again, but I don't know how much +~7mana regen will help me at level 18 -_-'
Maybe better change them to cdr runes?
EDIT: Maybe something like
Reds: Mpen
Yellow: Ap/level
Blue: Flat CDR
Quints: dunno


----------



## Plex

One of my generic mage books that would pretty much work with anyone:

Mpen reds
Flat armor yellows
Flat mr blues
Flat ap quints


----------



## Akusho

Magic resist and armor? Why? You should not be attacked in the first place...


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;15277976*
> Magic resist and armor? Why? You should not be attacked in the first place...


Lol that's not exactly how it works. And you will be attacked. The armor and mr is for early game against the other mage you'll likely be fighting in the middle. It's quite important, and you'll find that most of the pros will use the same book when playing the mage. I'm not trying to lead you astray and I'm not just making things up. My top elo last season was over 1900 and I have over 1600 wins across two accounts (adding normal and ranked). Not bragging, it's nothing super special, just trying to say that I'm not clueless.









Flat AP/AD quints has also become pretty important. That early damage is a big deal.


----------



## rprice06

MPEN, MANA REGEN, FLAT AP

Combination of FLAT AP/HP

That's my take on it AKUSHO, tier 3 runes are boss.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15278121*
> MPEN, MANA REGEN, FLAT AP
> 
> Combination of FLAT AP/HP
> 
> That's my take on it AKUSHO, tier 3 runes are boss.


Mana regen is good for a few mages, but I wouldn't say Annie needed it. Xerath could probably use mregen yellows.


----------



## Akusho

When taking Doran's Ring as the first item, early durability might be good, can't argue with that, but since i'm starting with Sapphire Crystal and 2 health potions I can stay in lane for a long time.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;15278183*
> When taking Doran's Ring as the first item, early durability might be good, can't argue with that, but since i'm starting with Sapphire Crystal and 2 health potions I can stay in lane for a long time.


What does Dorans have to do with it? Starting Dorans on a mage is a terrible idea. In almost all cases, you start boots + 3 pots. Sometimes a saph crystal is a good start for champs that need a catalyst or tear faster (like a Kass). Either way, armor and mr is a big deal. Early game is what matters the most in every match.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15278175*
> Mana regen is good for a few mages, but I wouldn't say Annie needed it. Xerath could probably use mregen yellows.


Highly doubt that another +10 mana/5 will help me a lot. I have +5mregen now and can't say I'm thirsty for mana in large fights. flat CDR might give me more advantage.
Another thing, since I buy the items in the following order: Sorc Boots, RoA, Rabadon, Morello's tome, Rylai's, I'll get my mregen eventually anyway, with Morello's.


----------



## rprice06

Akusho, you dont build differently for each game? because you should audible according to who you are playing against/with on your team.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;15278224*
> What does Dorans have to do with it? Starting Dorans on a mage is a terrible idea. In almost all cases, you start boots + 3 pots. Sometimes a saph crystal is a good start for champs that need a catalyst or tear faster (like a Kass). Either way, armor and mr is a big deal. Early game is what matters the most in every match.


Agreed, but for Xerath armor runes are a waste, and I mostly play him right now. For Annie armor might be good, although I played a lot of games with her and mastered her enough to not die at all or have a few deaths, therefore even if i have 2-3 deaths in a 40 min game - do you think that armor runes would pay for themselves?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;15278303*
> Agreed, but for Xerath armor runes are a waste, and I mostly play him right now. For Annie armor might be good, but I played a lot of games with her and mastered her enough to not die at all, but even if i have 2-3 deaths in a 40 min game - do you thing that armor runes would pay for themselves?


You've mastered her enough to not die at all? Heh, so Jiji, for example, is one of the best mages in the world. He's also arguably the best Anivia and Orianna in the game. Most people would agree on that.

He usually uses armor yellows in tournaments when he plays those mages. In this game, a stronger defense means a stronger offense. The longer you stay alive, the more damage you do. MR is also a big deal.

Just trying to put that into perspective. Truth be told you can chose whatever runes you want and play however you'd like. You could still do well if you play well. But this is what I see most often in top elo and tourney play.


----------



## Akusho

Lets drop the armor thing







it just won't work with my style of play. I decided to try and change my glyphs from AP/lvl to CDR, and yellows from mregen to ap/level to partly compensate for the AP I lose from glyphs. Should I take the flat CDR or per level?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;15278515*
> Lets drop the armor thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just won't work with my style of play. I decided to try and change my glyphs from AP/lvl to CDR, and yellows from mregen to ap/level to partly compensate for the AP I lose from glyphs. Should I take the flat CDR or per level?


Depends on the champion-- but since you seem to build Morello's often, I would say flat CDR would be better for you.


----------



## rprice06

thanks plex, whats ur sn on LoL? just to look up ur stats


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15278554*
> thanks plex, whats ur sn on LoL? just to look up ur stats


The gold one with ~600 or so wins is Kedei. Whisper me if you see me online on that one (and tell me who you are







) and I'll tell you the second account that I don't have listed in the thread.

THIS VERY SAME KEDEI. MWAHAHA:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAqzC4PBv4[/ame]

edit: If you look at my rune books on that account, the "magey stuffs" book is the one I use for mages usually. It's:

mpen red
mregen/level yellows
mr blues
flat ap quints
I really like this setup.


----------



## r34p3rex

I can't win any games anymore. It's so stupid.

Every game, without fail, I'll have a ****** on my team.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


I can't win any games anymore. It's so stupid.

Every game, without fail, I'll have a ****** on my team.


Just one? Consider urself lucky!!!


----------



## Chungster

I'm climbing up from negative 18 Elo! Be active in this thread. I'd appreciate it.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=15780729


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15283351*
> I can't win any games anymore. It's so stupid.
> 
> Every game, without fail, I'll have a ****** on my team.


This is why i stopped playing 8 months ago ^ - ^ . When i come from work my friends are all asleep or offline ( timezones :\ ) and i have to solo que wich means 4 games lost 2 won usually , bets case scenarios were 3 wins 1 - 2 looses and worst case scenarios were 4 -5 looses because someone would quit , play stupid or just suicide to get kills and feed :\. Only real fun games i had was when i premade with Pendragon and the other riot guys or with some L0cust. After playing beta over a year and then release of the game i got tired of it and it's stupid matchmaking system. Managed to drag myself to play a few Dominion games , interesting, more then the normal SM games but still not worth it :s


----------



## TFL Replica

Sometimes you'll see a player feeding and think he's the worst player in the world. Then you'll swap lanes/positions with him and stare in amazement as he rockets to top score and wins the game for the team. This happened for one of my teammates today in dominion. We would have lost it wasn't for my damage control lane swap order.


----------



## r34p3rex

I'm done with this game. Lost 16 of the past 20 games


----------



## TerrabyteX

People in Dota/LoL/HoN are the worst







you ask him let's switch lanes you'll own on my lane and they say f**K you :\ . You go to help him and he says f**k you. You try and give him advice and he says ? F**k you. So yeah that goes pretty well when you suggest lane swap.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX;15286868*
> People in Dota/LoL/HoN are the worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ask him let's switch lanes you'll own on my lane and they say f**K you :\ . You go to help him and he says f**k you. You try and give him advice and he says ? F**k you. So yeah that goes pretty well when you suggest lane swap.


That's a sign that's time for a nice, relaxing, immerse single player gaming session. You can pause whenever you like, lay back and eat while you play, you can answer the door/phone, go to the bathroom without being in a rush, etc...

Then when your stress levels are low enough you can go back to a competitive multiplayer game full of immature kids/adults and brush off their insults, incompetence and attitude.


----------



## JoeyTB

Sooo, after playing the bf3 beta and then coming back to LoL I really cannot bother to go through the hassle of solo q'ing and in 2 weeks i'm never going to touch Lol again so that's me pretty much saying good bye to lol, oh well it's been fun.


----------



## Zackcy

Teammmates in BF are equally frustrating as LOL. However, at least with LOL I can gather friends and always be on the same team, where in BF their is the whole autobalance/finding a server without ridiculous user controlled settings.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15287388*
> Teammmates in BF are equally frustrating as LOL. However, at least with LOL I can gather friends and always be on the same team, where in BF their is the whole autobalance/finding a server without ridiculous user controlled settings.


I honestly disagree with you here but I am too lazy to write an argument, but for a small part you are right


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15287154*
> Sooo, after playing the bf3 beta and then coming back to LoL I really cannot bother to go through the hassle of solo q'ing and in 2 weeks i'm never going to touch Lol again so that's me pretty much saying good bye to lol, oh well it's been fun.


joey, don't be a ****er, or i'll send andy and his van after you. That's your fate if you quit LoL.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15286989*
> That's a sign that's time for a nice, relaxing, immerse single player gaming session. You can pause whenever you like, lay back and eat while you play, you can answer the door/phone, go to the bathroom without being in a rush, etc...
> 
> Then when your stress levels are low enough you can go back to a competitive multiplayer game full of immature kids/adults and brush off their insults, incompetence and attitude.


So true. I rarely play singleplayer games. I just go back to work or watch a movie when i sense the stress levels are getting too high. About the BF part, that was beta. You will be able to play with friends in BF3 just fine. I played games since i was 8 and that was 14 years ago. No other game type has so many immature ADULTS and kids as MOBA ( Dota/LoL/HoN ). After playing all 3 games in the moba genre i listed i can say that it gathered most of the immaturity around the web. Oh well at least we get rid of the kidaultes and kids from BF3 and Diablo 3


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15287646*
> joey, don't be a ****er, or i'll send andy and his van after you. That's your fate if you quit LoL.


I'll still play a 5 man pre-made but otherwise just it's too much effort.

Also bring it


----------



## Plex

Look at it this way, if you can survive the rage and childish drivel that comes with mobas, then you can survive anything.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX;15287664*
> So true. I rarely play singleplayer games. I just go back to work or watch a movie when i sense the stress levels are getting too high. About the BF part, that was beta. You will be able to play with friends in BF3 just fine. I played games since i was 8 and that was 14 years ago. No other game type has so many immature ADULTS and kids as MOBA ( Dota/LoL/HoN ). *After playing all 3 games in the moba genre i listed i can say that it gathered most of the immaturity around the web*. Oh well at least we get rid of the kidaultes and kids from BF3 and Diablo 3


Diablo 3 will be an immature kid magnet just like WoW, mark my words.


----------



## TerrabyteX

in smaller leagues you are definitely right ! especially after the real money auction house , every 7 years old Chinese kid and every other nation will farm diablo 3 but in OCN or other leagues i suspect immaturity will be as rare as good health these days.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Look at it this way, if you can survive the rage and childish drivel that comes with mobas, then you can survive anything.










I just beat them into submission with my club.


----------



## JoeyTB

I lol'd

  
 You Tube


----------



## willistech

olaf is definitely stronger since i quit playing before. he kept destroying me as yi in 1v1


----------



## Zackcy

I never lose 1v1s as Kart. Well I never COMPLETELY lose.


----------



## Nhb93

I swear, this game is impossible to play in solo. I'm 41 games under .500. I just want nothing more than to get to .500 so I can stop playing. 3 game losing streak, about to go make it 4 with one more game.


----------



## BUYMETRONIDAZOLE

*metronidazole after effects
metronidazole infants
metronidazole chest infection
metronidazole dog diarrhea
metronidazole iv administration
canine metronidazole dosage
metronidazole mims
metronidazole side effects
metronidazole and vicodin
metronidazole imodium
metronidazole dosing
metronidazole effects
rosacea metronidazole
trichomoniasis metronidazole
metronidazole order
metronidazole for chlamydia
puppy metronidazole
*  metronidazole injection stability light - aspiration pneumonia metronidazole 
 is metronidazole a vesicant - metronidazole gel .75 
 metronidazole over the counter - metronidazole u0026 dogs 
metronidazole cat
metronidazole gel cost
metronidazole antibiotic class
metronidazole 250mg
metronidazole gel dosage
metronidazole child
metronidazole synthesis
metronidazole 2 g
metronidazole liver disease
metronidazole diverticulitis
antibiotics used for bacterial infections


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone have that urge to buy Metronidazole?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Nope, but I found more redheads for Andy


----------



## discipline

Which to unlock? Lee Sin/Riven/Brand based on most fun!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Riven is fun as hell


----------



## Zackcy

Lee Sin for sure. He's a lot of fun.

Also, I'm uploading a pretty lul Lol clip.

EDIT:

  
 You Tube  



 

Man, that's a thumbnail


----------



## JoeyTB

My vote would go for lee sin although I still haven't slept yet


----------



## Zackcy

Lee Sin's Q is so satisfying to hit against someone through a wall, tele kick to them, roundhouse them towards your turret and get a kill

So many crazy things you can do with Lee Sin. Like using wards as ports for teleporting to with your W.


----------



## Nhb93

Took 5 games, but I finally won one tonight. I knew I should have just stayed in bed when I woke up. 42 games under.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *discipline*


Which to unlock? Lee Sin/Riven/Brand based on most fun!


I would probably say that the skill cap goes in the same order you listed them so well go with what you want









@Zackcy Nice vid man


----------



## TFL Replica

All the fun champs are the least played. At least everyone is playing singed now because of the spotlight.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


@Zackcy Nice vid man










Thanks


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


All the fun champs are the least played. At least everyone is playing singed now because of the spotlight.


most are playing him badly.... 2 games last night with Singed and the people couldnt even spell FLING. What is the point of playing Singed if you don't use it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


most are playing him badly.... 2 games last night with Singed and the people couldnt even spell FLING. What is the point of playing Singed if you don't use it?


Singed: Please step into my poison trail. It's right this way.


----------



## Zackcy

Half the time, Sings run circles around the enemy with just their ulti up, thinking theiy're doing dmg.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15306204*
> Half the time, Sings run circles around the enemy with just their ulti up, thinking their doing dmg.


LOLfail <---- 2 meanings!


----------



## TFL Replica

Mix, mix, swirl, mix...


----------



## bill4b0ngx

Hey, new to the OCN forums as well as a new member of the club. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill4b0ngx;15306733*
> Hey, new to the OCN forums as well as a new member of the club. Nice to meet everyone.


Welcome! Do you have any favorite champs?


----------



## bill4b0ngx

My favorite champion was teemo last season. Currently have not been using him a lot. I prefer to mid with AP heroes, favorite being Cassiopia at the moment.


----------



## willistech

I might go back to Teemo as a regular champion. I have been failing so hard with everyone else. and i miss covering the map in shrooms


----------



## bill4b0ngx

Teemo is a very fun champ and viable in Solo Queue. Played him til about 1800 last season before switching off to AP mid for the last month of the season.


----------



## andyroo89

Havent been playing LoL as much as I usually do, Been catching up on the tv show chuck and the walking dead and psych with the new season starting (besides psych they just started 2 days ago DDD)

So expect this thread on topic for a little while.


----------



## willistech

Chuck started again? or watching old ones?


----------



## rprice06

thanks for the heads up andy, we look forward to it(?) lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15308129*
> Chuck started again? or watching old ones?


I have been watching season 1-4 to catch up for season 5 premiere n the 28th of October.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15308734*
> I have been watching season 1-4 to catch up for season 5 premiere n the 28th of October.


Sucessful thread derailment without even trying! (I look forward to Chuck as well)


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15308093*
> Havent been playing LoL as much as I usually do, Been catching up on the tv show chuck and the walking dead and psych with the new season starting (besides psych they just started 2 days ago DDD)
> 
> So expect this thread on topic for a little while.


Stop watching your dang TV shows and play more LoL


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15307804*
> I might go back to Teemo as a regular champion. I have been failing so hard with everyone else. and i miss covering the map in shrooms


I hate them, they slow WAY too much and give vision. And you have like a bazaillion of them.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15309978*
> I hate them, they slow WAY too much and give vision. And you have like a bazaillion of them.


My name is oracles. I counter shrooms all day long.

Have a nice day


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bill4b0ngx*


hey, new to the ocn forums as well as a new member of the club. Nice to meet everyone.


bill da god ~


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BulletsLikeBlades*


I originally posted in this thread from iphone while at work, I suppose you assuming would be your own fault. Sounds like a personal problem to me.











So, what does you having an iPhone have to do about not reading the first post in this thread? I have an android and I post regularly on OCN from mine. And read much more often from mine. I see the first post of this thread...every single time I visit it

Maybe Android is > iPhone? Or it was just a bad attempt to an excuse to NOT read the first post in this thread and a good attempt to say "Hi" to everyone by just hitting the "reply" button and then asking questions about a club with direct information.

There is no assumptions -- you just didn't read.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


So, what does you having an iphone have to do about not reading the first post in this thread? I have an android and I post regularly on OCN from mine.

Maybe Android is > iPhone? Or it was just a bad attempt to an excuse to NOT read the first post in this thread.

After all, you read my smart-ass remarks



















lol Id take my photon over 10 iphones. I dont care if everyone thinks Siri is awesome. I talk to people on my phone, not talk to my phone.


----------



## r34p3rex

Took 2 days off after my losing streak. played my first game today. 0-7 Nasus 15 minutes in. I'm done with this garbage. So many ******* I swear to god


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Took 2 days off after my losing streak. played my first game today. 0-7 Nasus 15 minutes in. I'm done with this garbage. So many ******* I swear to god










i hear you man. i raged last night lol but i'm bored so i played again today.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15310291*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear you man. i raged last night lol but i'm bored so i played again today.


I've literally lost 80% of my last 20 games. Even when I destroy in lane, and have a high overall score, my teammates always manage to get caught by themselves, not listen to a word I say, or just plain feed.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


I've literally lost 80% of my last 20 games. Even when I destroy in lane, and have a high overall score, my teammates always manage to get caught by themselves, not listen to a word I say, or just plain feed.


welcome to non-premade teams.


----------



## Zackcy

Sigh, I was looking forward to lvl 30 ranked games


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Took 2 days off after my losing streak. played my first game today. 0-7 Nasus 15 minutes in. I'm done with this garbage. So many ******* I swear to god


So, you going 0-7 = them being *********?

Maybe, if you were 7-0 and then you get an AFK or a couple feeders. Sure, I can expect someone to rage and be over this game

You sucking is no excuse


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15310965*
> 
> You sucking is no excuse


It's hard to be an effective mid when the other team is ganking you constantly, and no one on your team calls MIA.

Usually, no one on the team even speaks English.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


It's hard to be an effective mid when the other team is ganking you constantly, and no one on your team calls MIA.

Usually, *no one on the team even speaks English*.


that. starting to piss me off too. why do they have european and spanish servers for if everyone is going to play on the NA English one?


----------



## Zackcy

Brazil


----------



## 5nak3

Well I'm joining this thread as a relatively new player to LoL...I too hate team members who don't communicate or work together, although I'm only playing Bot matches till I get the hang of the game.

My current staple characters are Ashe and Warwick, I'm trying to experiment with other characters, but not willing to spend any points just yet.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


In short, I whine.


Pfft plz cry mo0r.


----------



## thelamacmdr

Maybe its just me but I really recommend not doing bot games since you learn so much more against other players even when you lose but that's just my 2 cents I suck aat the game so fwiw

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Anyone else want to play right now with and a friend ( both kinda still learning ) feel free to message me on here or on LoL. We are down to play bots, other people, whatever. Just want to get more experience with playing with others and learning.










LoL ign = SuperToejam
Skype = Quickwalrus


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


I've literally lost 80% of my last 20 games. Even when I destroy in lane, and have a high overall score, my teammates always manage to get caught by themselves, not listen to a word I say, or just plain feed.


Come to the OCN LoL chat channel and join up with some of us for a game. I usually on in the evenings looking for more to play


----------



## Yangtastic

Can't decide if I want to buy both Jax and Xin skins. 
Jaximus is a definite buy. 
I have only played Xin like twice, only buying the champion last night.

In my perspective, Xin Zhao is the first thing that comes to mind when I hear melee DPS and I have heard the phrase "OP" associated with him frequently.

*So what do you think should I spend the last of my RP on Viscero Xin Zhao?*


----------



## SkullTrail

Screw this game. Stuck in ELO Hell with the newbies...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


Screw this game. Stuck in ELO Hell with the newbies...


Find a duo que partner that is as good if not better than urself and get to crunching. It won't be easy and ur still gonna lose games but you can slowly work ur way out.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*


Screw this game. Stuck in ELO Hell with the newbies...


Same. I lost 2 games as soon as Season 2 started. Should've known playing with a 1000+ ELO brother would place me among some newbs.

I caught back up by playing with a much better player, but roughly ELO as myself. It ended up well. Except now he's higher ELO than me.


----------



## ExposedWang

Just started playing this game like two weeks ago, I've only played bots thus far...lol. I like Annie, Fiddlesticks, and Morgana. From reading this thread it seems like there is a reason that I do.


----------



## Yangtastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExposedWang*


Just started playing this game like two weeks ago, I've only played bots thus far...lol. I like Annie, Fiddlesticks, and Morgana. From reading this thread it seems like there is a reason that I do.


Oh dear. Bots are so different to Normal.


----------



## Chungster

There is no Elo hell. Just learn to work with your teammates and improve your own game play. Check out my adventure of doing just that. There's screenshots and replays for reference.

http://mrchunkz.blogspot.com/


----------



## chia233

Dat lee sin


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster;15316044*
> There is no Elo hell. Just learn to work with your teammates and improve your own game play. Check out my adventure of doing just that. There's screenshots and replays for reference.
> 
> http://mrchunkz.blogspot.com/


You can post 100 exceptions of getting out of ELO hell solo, it still doesn't change anything. To deny that it exists is akin to something some people do (by bringing up little exceptions) in regards to a certain historic event.


----------



## Fortunex

Lol, so many people say "WELL I DIDN'T GET STUCK IN IT, THEREFORE IT DOESN'T EXIST".


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15316616*
> Lol, so many people say "WELL I DIDN'T GET STUCK IN IT, THEREFORE IT DOESN'T EXIST".


Its because people are being presented a flawed logic that many people can't see through.With it the most common one would be 'if you are truly better than the others in this elo, then the game is a 4v5' ;without taking into account that there are ALSO other people that could have a similar skill level in your 'real' ELO range and hence it will then depend on how bad the other 4 players are to determine the outcome.


----------



## chia233

I somehow had the urge to buy metronidazole again...WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?!


----------



## TFL Replica

I have to do everything myself. *sigh*


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15317828*
> I have to do everything myself. *sigh*


Exactly. I usually jungle Noc because I'm great with him and usually we win as a result, but my last game with Noc was a horrible one. I went in for the gank because everyone wanted me to gank at lvl 3, so I did. Without boots or even wriggles complete (just my darn madred's razor) we failed completely and died to their jungler (fast response) and mid (initial target).

LoL is very team based which is the problem. I can't stand playing with complete noobies when I consider myself above them in terms of skill. It weighs me done significantly to be honest.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;15317936*
> Exactly. I usually jungle Noc because I'm great with him and usually we win as a result, but my last game with Noc was a horrible one. I went in for the gank because everyone wanted me to gank at lvl 3, so I did. Without boots or even wriggles complete (just my darn madred's razor) we failed completely and died to their jungler (fast response) and mid (initial target).
> 
> LoL is very team based which is the problem. I can't stand playing with complete noobies when I consider myself above them in terms of skill. It weighs me done significantly to be honest.


Ah but you see , Lee Sin would have gotten a Triple Kill on their jungler , top and mid in that instnace.


----------



## TFL Replica

For me Poppy was one of those champions I never tried because of how broken she was when she first appeared. Some will still argue that she's OP but now at least I'm having lots of fun with her without feeling like I'm cheating.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15318630*
> For me Poppy was one of those champions I never tried because of how broken she was when she first appeared. Some will still argue that she's OP but now at least I'm having lots of fun with her without feeling like I'm cheating.


It's funny because her damage reduction is actually STRONGER than garen's...Oh and she also does magic shred and has an ult on par with olaf in a teamfight...

The problem with alot of these champions is that they are extremely OP just by building the right items and its a phenomenon that only occurs in champions released before season 1.And im talking about things built right into their skillsets.(I'm only going to talk about broken things there , beyond the description of OP)

Akali's ridiculous AP scaling passive

Garen self-explanatory

Malz dps magic damage unaffected by MR till ~120

Olaf the only TRUE health tank that tank and spanks with only crit chance(optional) , attack speed , health and lifesteal.Oh and his ult ; pretty much the bane of ranged AD.

Nasus Q base damage+farmed damage+sheen+total AD+normal attack damage=not OP

Blitz 40% CDR + 1 second stun on 2 second cooldown

Udyr too much synergy with Wits End and Wriggles Lantern + high AD scaling of tiger stance

Possible exception of attack speed vayne


----------



## Zackcy

I don't know how to build anyone except for:

Pure DPS AD Carries.
Pure DPS AP champs
Pure HP/Armour tanks.

Also, I don't know why anyone would put a Trinity Force on a fighter, or anyone in general.
Also, fighter?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I don't know how to build anyone except for:

Pure DPS AD Carries.
Pure DPS AP champs
Pure HP/Armour tanks.

Also, I don't know why anyone would put a Trinity Force on a fighter, or anyone in general.
Also, fighter?

Dah, I'm terrible >.<


Fighters are champs like Jarvin, Lee Sin, Udyr, Renekton, those guys. TF is a solid item as it gives a lot of bonuses (are there even any stats it doesn't buff?) and survivability. It allows those fighters to just stay in the fight, not necessarily tank, but not die as quick as a straight glass cannon carry.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Fighters are champs like Jarvin, Lee Sin, Udyr, Renekton, those guys. TF is a solid item as it gives a lot of bonuses (are there even any stats it doesn't buff?) and survivability. It allows those fighters to just stay in the fight, not necessarily tank, but not die as quick as a straight glass cannon carry.


Some people build Gankplank with the Trinity Force first. He has no like dmg.

More noobishness: List of features that defines someone as a fighter/carry.


----------



## Nhb93

+30 ability power
+30 attack damage
+30% attack speed
+15% critical strike chance
+250 health
+250 mana
+12% movement speed

How does that not benefit Gangplank? Solid damage improvements, and survivability.

I said it in the previous post, fighters just have survivability and damage. Not as much as a full on glass cannon like a 450 AD Cait or something, but something more reasonable like an Atmogs build with some armor and MR thrown in.


----------



## Zackcy

Lobby full of Brazilians


----------



## mastertrixter

I always build TF on gp. Can you say extra parrley damage?


----------



## r34p3rex

Another 2 more games, another 2 more losses. Sweet. Goddamn leaver.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


So, you going 0-7 = them being *********?

Maybe, if you were 7-0 and then you get an AFK or a couple feeders. Sure, I can expect someone to rage and be over this game

You sucking is no excuse










No. Nasus was on my team. I was 3-1 akali at that time


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Lobby full of Brazilians











Good .gif use! Other acceptable reactions when facing a horde of "Morde es #1 huehuehuehue" are:










and the ever-popular










Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Another 2 more games, another 2 more losses. Sweet. Goddamn leaver.


I know that feeling. Where you just want to do this:









I only play duo queue or better - solo is an easy route to a (deity of choice)-damned coronary.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Good .gif use! Other acceptable reactions when facing a horde of "Morde es #1 huehuehuehue" are



All I have to say is huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehueh uehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu ehue

Also on topic Tf is an epic item and if you are ever wondering what should I build next? Build a tf


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


All I have to say is huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu ehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehueh uehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehu ehue


Well, you heard it here first, the cheeky Brit has turned into a .br

Update your ignore lists as appropriate.


----------



## TFL Replica

Akali and Jax, you're finished. Can't wait for the new patch so I can smash them to pieces.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15326448*
> Akali and Jax, you're finished. Can't wait for the new patch so I can smash them to pieces.


Too bad its not going to make akali any weaker.









They should just nerf her goddamn passive already....


----------



## Tchernobyl

Found this


----------



## Peanuts4

Hey people, my name on there is CaptainRustyNutz feel free to add me.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*  









Found this







  
That reminded me of this vid







   
 You Tube


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*











Found this










There has never been an instance I didn't enjoy seeing a teemo get absolutely smashed. He's one of the oldest "troll" champs.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15326448*
> Akali and Jax, you're finished. Can't wait for the new patch so I can smash them to pieces.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15328216*
> Too bad its not going to make akali any weaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should just nerf her goddamn passive already....


I don't see them getting weaker and I don't see Jax or Akali as being super strong. Jax has terrible early game, and than is strong late game... and Akali is just a plain glass cannon and with some MR she's poopy.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15338390*
> I don't see them getting weaker and I don't see Jax or Akali as being super strong. Jax has terrible early game, and than is strong late game... and Akali is just a plain glass cannon and with some MR she's poopy.


The problem WAS in Dominion, not summoner's rift. Two changes in the new patch will weaken their dominance.


----------



## Qasual

Ohhhhh....

It was like two days ago when I saw the patch preview and I totally forgot they mentioned it was only for Dominion. Yeah Gunblade is awesome with the whole 300 magic damage thing.







The benefits was awesome too.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Lobby full of Brazilians











LMAO xactly, +1'ing you for making me laugh out loud at work


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


The problem WAS in Dominion, not summoner's rift. Two changes in the new patch will weaken their dominance.


iCwutudidther.


----------



## andyroo89

Sup?


----------



## TFL Replica

I am so mad right now. You have no idea.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Sup?


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


The problem WAS in Dominion, not summoner's rift. Two changes in the new patch will weaken their dominance.


Ya the problem with Jax and Akali on dominion is that they scale really well with items (Jax gets health from all items, and akali gets life steal and additioal magic damage from all items.) On dominion they basically just give you gold, on Summoners rift, Jax and Akali are only dangerous if you feed them or let them have free farm.


----------



## Qasual

Actually the gunblade will be nerfed for summoners rift too... Hmmmm.


----------



## chia233

So i was just trying to level up back to lv 30 in Garena and was having a hard time carrying noobs because its a place where nobody tanks , talks(shat or otherwise) or knows how to counter the meta-game so you would have to carry them 5v1 all while using free champions.

...then i realized garen was free for the week.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


So i was just trying to level up back to lv 30 in Garena and was having a hard time carrying noobs because its a place where nobody tanks , talks(shat or otherwise) or knows how to counter the meta-game so you would have to carry them 5v1 all while using free champions.

...then i realized garen was free for the week.











I skimmed your post and read it as "i was just trying to level up back to lv 30 in Garen...then i realized garen was free for the week.".








ensued


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I skimmed your post and read it as "i was just trying to level up back to lv 30 in Garen...then i realized garen was free for the week.".








ensued


Erm...Garena is the SEA server where i am supposedly(or say , should be) playing at though i regard the NA server as the superior one to play on even at 200 average ping ; yes even in player skill in normal games.

I was at 5w/2l when the game decided to throw me into a lv30 game with practically no masteries or even a runepage nor a similarly leveled player to balance it out.Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Myrtl

I don't think many people enjoy playing a tank on the NA server either. The NA server just knows their value. Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s the mad dash not to be the last person to pick as last man (should) get the tank.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrtl*


I don't think many people enjoy playing a tank on the NA server either. The NA server just knows their value. Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s the mad dash not to be the last person to pick as last man (should) get the tank.


I personally don't mind it, I'm just not that great at it. I've been trying to work on it. Cho'Gath is currently my best tank champ but I also occasionally play Singed and Rammus. I am getting pretty good with off tank though as Irelia. Love it when there's another off tank like Jarvan on the team because then, heck, who needs a tank?? lol


----------



## Myrtl

I think my tanking skills need a good bit of work as well. Like learning when is a good time to initiate. I see a enemy carry get in my range and I just have to snag them. Then I realize my team isn't following to back me up.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Sup?











For looking so girly, your voice is oddly masculine on Skype, andy.
Is there something you need to tell the group?


----------



## dizzaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*












your build definitely needs some help. why do you have thornmail with only 2 AD?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


For looking so girly, your voice is oddly masculine on Skype, andy.
Is there something you need to tell the group?










Yes, I am addicted to ginger girls.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzaN;15344987*
> your build definitely needs some help. why do you have thornmail with only 2 AD?


I would say thornmail would not have been my personal choice but looking at the ss the mr that he would have gotten from negatron cloak + Merc treads + Aegis would have been suffice to negate their magic damage and also it were their ad's that were fed and thus they were most likely doing the most damage


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15346611*
> I would say thornmail would not have been my personal choice but looking at the ss the mr that he would have gotten from negatron cloak + Merc treads + Aegis would have been suffice to negate their magic damage and also it were their ad's that were fed and thus they were most likely doing the most damage


...There you go he answered my question.

Also note that im not that great at garen though our vayne at bot(which is laning with me) didn't really make an effort to push corki out of the lane so he couldn't get farmed.Then again , they had a pretty good Alistar laning with him so they are pretty much immune to whatever tricks i have up my bush.So i guess there wasn't a whole lot we can do overall in our lane.

Either way , MM fed me to the sharks and i would have rage quit'd there if i were a new player :/


----------



## andyroo89

AP shaco build gogogogog, I'll just leave this here.










EDIT; OMG YES FINALLY!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

A clockwork Shaco? Looks like Orianna just found a boyfriend. though it's worrisome to think what she'd do with the ball...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15349426*
> A clockwork Shaco? Looks like Orianna just found a boyfriend. though it's worrisome to think what she'd do with the ball...


Ravage...


----------



## andyroo89

Hmm, Hybrid shaco is not TOO bad, Just didn't feel strong enough my AD was 215.. but I was doing insane amount of dmg with my lich bane proc.


----------



## JoeyTB

I think I needed more RoA's personally







That Cait tho, so goddamn hard to catch....


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeytb;15350120*
> i think i needed more roa's personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that cait tho, so goddamn hard to catch....


Man i don't think that's quite enough minions there

NEED MOAR FARM

Edit: Everytime i see a lee sin try to rush atmogs , i shed a tear.


----------



## 5nak3

Sorry to interrupt a discussion far above my current playing level, but I was wondering if there was an item testing website, or starters build wikis etc...

I understand masteries and can adjust and alter them as needed, but I find buying items in game one of the most confusing aspects of the game. I find that I usually rotate the same items time and again simply because I don't know any better.

Can anyone point me in a direction to do some testing?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5nak3;15350560*
> Sorry to interrupt a discussion far above my current playing level, but I was wondering if there was an item testing website, or starters build wikis etc...
> 
> I understand masteries and can adjust and alter them as needed, but I find buying items in game one of the most confusing aspects of the game. I find that I usually rotate the same items time and again simply because I don't know any better.
> 
> Can anyone point me in a direction to do some testing?


http://leaguecraft.com/champions click the builder button under the champ then voila! Add items


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15348501*
> AP shaco build gogogogog, I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


Very nice









Did you see my redhead post, Andy?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/921919-league-legends-club-82.html#post15303915


----------



## Zackcy

Where is that huehuehuehue meme from? I hear it a lot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15350217*
> Man i don't think that's quite enough minions there
> 
> NEED MOAR FARM
> 
> Edit: Everytime i see a lee sin try to rush atmogs , i shed a tear.


If I'm going to get atmogs for Lee sin, how should I build?


----------



## JoeyTB

Blitz skin looks luzy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkqwxGdb7mQ&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## 5nak3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15350643*
> http://leaguecraft.com/champions click the builder button under the champ then voila! Add items


Cheers for the quick response and link, I'll have a play later on today







+rep


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5nak3;15351321*
> Cheers for the quick response and link, I'll have a play later on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


No problem







If have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15350874*
> Where is that huehuehuehue meme from? I hear it a lot


It's from Brazil. That's how Brazilian players typically type out laughter.

Similar to the Starcaraft meme about Korean players and "kekekekekeke ^______^" right before you get Zerg-rushed.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15350874*
> Where is that huehuehuehue meme from? I hear it a lot
> 
> If I'm going to get atmogs for Lee sin, how should I build?


Assuming not trolling - huehuehue = BR laugh

I find most players that do rush atmogs to be hilariously lacking any serious damage until the 30 min mark(you aren't going to do anything with 120 damage in teamfights) but only does relatively well due to them going 5-0 in the first 20 minutes.

I'd just advice going Wriggles-Merc threads-Hos-Brutallizer/Hexdrinker-Aegis-Atmas-Warmogs.


----------



## beegeehost

Thing is that atma's by itself is a great item...once you at least have 2000 hp. I mean, 40+ AD, 45 armour and 18% crit strike chance for that price is amazing. I see too many people waste time trying to get warmogs' before atma's, and that makes no sense to me...they just stay in team fights doing nothing, if you need bulk and are aiming for atma's, at least get a mallet instead of a warmog's people


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15303915*
> Nope, but I found more redheads for Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: maybe slight nsfw


Tohru show me this image, Now I know where he got it from...


----------



## TFL Replica

You guys must have done something because now there's someone typing "huehuehuehue" in every match. I told them to stop and they just changed to "huahuahuahuahua".


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15353984*
> You guys must have done something because now there's someone typing "huehuehuehue" in every match. I told them to stop and they just changed to "huahuahuahuahua".


kekekekekekekekeke ^___^


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15353999*
> kekekekekekekekeke ^___^


Andy, you have an affinity for making me mad!


----------



## rprice06

I have pages blocked while I'm at work so I thought I'd ask here, exactly how does the rank game start out? I read there is a draft? I just got to Level 30 today.
Just thought I could use some pointers since I have a few friends that are in the same boat as I


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15354459*
> I have pages blocked while I'm at work so I thought I'd ask here, exactly how does the rank game start out? I read there is a draft? I just got to Level 30 today.
> Just thought I could use some pointers since I have a few friends that are in the same boat as I


Drafit mode = Randomly, someone on each team gets to ban a couple champs (2 a piece)

Then it works down the 5 players on getting picks. Can only have 1 champ on either team. For example, if Kassadin gets picked on the enemy team, no one on your team can get Kassadin. You're also allowed to switch with another player on your team to 'lock' a champion so the enemy doesn't grab them.

There is draft mode in normal. Try it out.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15354459*
> I have pages blocked while I'm at work so I thought I'd ask here, exactly how does the rank game start out? I read there is a draft? I just got to Level 30 today.
> Just thought I could use some pointers since I have a few friends that are in the same boat as I


It's exactly like the recently added draft mode in unranked. One player from each team start by banning, then each team takes turns to pick. Personally I find it too no-life-pro-ish.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15354510*
> Drafit mode = Randomly, someone on each team gets to ban a couple champs (2 a piece)
> 
> Then it works down the 5 players on getting picks. Can only have 1 champ on either team. For example, if Kassadin gets picked on the enemy team, no one on your team can get Kassadin. You're also allowed to switch with another player on your team to 'lock' a champion so the enemy doesn't grab them.
> 
> There is draft mode in normal. Try it out.


I was always under the impression that in champ select, the teams are arranged by Elo (highest Elo player gets to ban)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15354574*
> I was always under the impression that in champ select, the teams are arranged by Elo (highest Elo player gets to ban)


That's my impression too but there's no easy way of checking. In HoN it's pretty transparent that blue/pink have the highest skill rating.


----------



## rprice06

Thanks for the input guys. I will try unranked tonight with the draft.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15354640*
> That's my impression too but there's no easy way of checking. In HoN it's pretty transparent that blue/pink have the highest skill rating.


You can check in ranked games.. just go to the website and search your teammates on the ladder page.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, two things:

Join the OCN LoL chat room. We get a lot of games together through there.

Also, I am always looking for ranked duos too, so I can always pick people out of there







I am roughly 1300 after taking a hit from 1400 something due to leavers and feeders :/


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Jeez, I can't wait for BF3. Dominion is starting to bore me now.


----------



## andyroo89

BRB, Jail.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;15356090*
> Jeez, I can't wait for BF3. Dominion is starting to bore me now.


In the same boat here, lol hasn't been the same since the bf3 beta came out...

@Andy You find some jailbait?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15356588*
> In the same boat here, lol hasn't been the same since the bf3 beta came out...
> 
> @Andy You find some jailbait?


On my phone atm in jail, for fighting this douchebag for hitting his woman AND I GET SENT TO JAIL.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15356929*
> On my phone atm in jail, for fighting this douchebag for hitting his woman AND I GET SENT TO JAIL.


while I can understand why they arrested you for fighting a dude, it's bull**** that he didn't get arrested too.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15357021*
> while I can understand why they arrested you for fighting a dude, it's bull**** that he didn't get arrested too.


I'm more in custody actually. Yeah, when the police showed up the woman made me seem like the bad guy while the man and woman left I was questioned. That ***** ****er that was hitting his woman didn't even lay hand on me while I was whaling his face in. Wish I got a pic on my phone.

Only wimps hit woman.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15357070*
> I'm more in custody actually. Yeah, when the police showed up the woman made me seem like the bad guy while the man and woman left I was questioned. That ***** ****er that was hitting his woman didn't even lay hand on me while I was whaling his face in. Wish I got a pic on my phone.
> 
> Only wimps hit woman.


That whole situation sucks man








was the woman a ginger?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15357070*
> I'm more in custody actually. Yeah, when the police showed up the woman made me seem like the bad guy while the man and woman left I was questioned. That ***** ****er that was hitting his woman didn't even lay hand on me while I was whaling his face in. Wish I got a pic on my phone.
> 
> Only wimps hit woman.


you can never go wrong with photographic proof. if you had a video on your phone of the candy arse beating up his girl and showed the cop, there'd be no question about who was in the wrong.

it's not surprising that she took his side even though he was abusing her. it's common in abusive relationships for that to happen, sort of a Stockholm Syndrome effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost;15357111*
> That whole situation sucks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was the woman a ginger?


too soon, dude. wait until after we know if he's not going to jail before you bring up his weakness.


----------



## andyroo89

lol I will remember that next time,

I love it when I derail a thread


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15357114*
> it's not surprising that she took his side even though he was abusing her. it's common in abusive relationships for that to happen, sort of a Stockholm Syndrome effect.


yea, the whole "He doesn't know his own strength/He didn't mean to hurt me" excuse women give for their abusive partner is sadly common









Quote:


> too soon, dude. wait until after we know if he's not going to jail before you bring up his weakness.


Sorry, where I'm from, the police would've probably helped me beat the idiot for doing that, kinda hard to remember that not all police operate the same way :S


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15357146*
> lol I will remember that next time,
> 
> I love it when I derail a thread


Andy can derail my thread any time...wait, I'm neither a chick nor a ginger, and I'm definitely not gay...well ***t 
WHAT HAS THE INTERNET DONE TO ME?!

EDIT: argh, meant to edit my post, not double post, srry


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost;15357206*
> andy can derail my thread any time...wait, i'm neither a chick nor a ginger, and i'm definitely not gay...well ***t o_o
> what has the internet done to me?!


lol c:


----------



## FlamingMidget

Wow andy, thats bs... I hate guys like that, if I could +Rep you for whooping his arse I would lol

FREE ANDY!


----------



## JoeyTB

Damn that sucks :s
Btw how come you're logged in lol then?


















edit: someone had to post something along this line...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15357272*
> Wow andy, thats bs... I hate guys like that, if I could +Rep you for whooping his arse I would lol
> 
> FREE ANDY!


BTW I am free I never went to jail or got in a fight. Just proving to someone I can derail a thread :3


----------



## r34p3rex

For andy: http://fyeahgingergirls.tumblr.com/


----------



## rprice06

I'm not in the slightest attracted to red heads... but I like LoL








Andy your power to derail a thread is admirable.

Anyone good with Miss Fortune or Caitlyn? I am thinking of buying one of the two.
Figured I'd seek out opinions, I seem to like DPS a lot, and right now I'm maining Akali.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15357421*
> BTW I am free I never went to jail or got in a fight. Just proving to someone I can derail a thread :3


You dirty mother shagger.









see if i stick up for ya again.









for srs, though, don't mess with me like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15358969*
> I'm not in the slightest attracted to red heads... but I like LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy your power to derail a thread is admirable.
> 
> Anyone good with Miss Fortune or Caitlyn? I am thinking of buying one of the two.
> Figured I'd seek out opinions, I seem to like DPS a lot, and right now I'm maining Akali.


Cait is still used a lot in tourney play, but she's being phased out in favor of Kog'Maw. I play Cait regularly (and have never played Kog), and I've fairly happy with her. Solo mid versus Orianna and Vayne is really hard, but I don't know if that's due to the characters or a deficiency in my play style.

Cait's traps really help control a lane, whether it's throwing then in the grass to help prevent ganks in top or bottom, or doing the "Maginot Line" defense of putting all three of them in a line at the edge of river in mid. Her net is useful more for an escape than a slow, but it does both fairly well. Her Q is great for farming and harassing, and her R is great for sniping someone at low health who's escaping, but it can be blocked by an enemy's teammate. It's very easy to burn through mana with her, which is why I usually build either Elesia's Miracle or Manamune on her. For runes I run armor pen marks, leveling mana/5 seals and quints, and CDR glyphs. Still experimenting with mastery loadouts, though - but always run 21 in Offense.


----------



## willistech

i played with an awesome Kog last night.. Dude got so many kills from inside the jungle. and a good percentage of them were solo kills.


----------



## JoeyTB

This video has so much win all over it [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YffhWQ7y0BQ&feature=feedf[/ame]


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15357421*
> BTW I am free I never went to jail or got in a fight. Just proving to someone I can derail a thread :3


Got me good


----------



## Thrasher1016

Because it is SO AWESOME AND I CAN'T GET ANY WORK DONE!!!

Aayhan be Akaan on the server...

1. Caitlin w/ Arctic Warfare
2. Evelynn w/ all skins
3. Xerath w/ all skins
4. Fiddlesticks
5. Janna (contemplating buying her...)

See ya'll online!!!









-Thrasher1016


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15358969*
> I'm not in the slightest attracted to red heads... but I like LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy your power to derail a thread is admirable.
> 
> Anyone good with Miss Fortune or Caitlyn? I am thinking of buying one of the two.
> Figured I'd seek out opinions, I seem to like DPS a lot, and right now I'm maining Akali.


Caitlin fan here...
She's so easy to use if you can time shots to lead, and trap worth your weight!

-Thrasher


----------



## JoeyTB

Graves Champ spotlight, I have to say im starting to hate phreak

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWzyB4xe7Y8&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## TFL Replica

Lets see them stack hextech gunblades now!


----------



## Yangtastic

Hmmm... Tanky Ranged DPS. Sounds OP.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yangtastic;15364231*
> Hmmm... Tanky Ranged DPS. Sounds OP.


It is. (See Flux from HoN)


----------



## imadude10

Graves Patch Notes are up

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/graves-patch-notes

Skarner Buffs are going to be awesome. He was always a bit... lame...


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadude10;15364271*
> Graves Patch Notes are up
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/graves-patch-notes
> 
> Skarner Buffs are going to be awesome. He was always a bit... lame...


lol, the funny thing was, when he was free to play, I tried him out and i'm actually pretty decent with him, plus he's hilarious to play, so might get him :L
although I might graves first after seeing him in real game application since i need some ranged ad for ranked


----------



## TFL Replica




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15366364*


LOL









Sweet shaco is getting some small buffs. W00t


----------



## yutzybrian

Hmm a tanky dps ranged? Yup definitely picking up graves later

Tapatalk via DROID Charge


----------



## andyroo89

I'm NUH NUH.... beep boop


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15368680*
> Hmm a tanky dps ranged? Yup definitely picking up graves later
> 
> Tapatalk via DROID Charge


He's not very tanky tbh. His passive helps a little but it's there because he has no escape.


----------



## Myrtl

Graves wiki page is updated http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Graves_the_Outlaw

Long cooldowns but high ad ratios. Im thinking Youmuu's Ghostblade and Ionian boots look great on him. Frozen Mallet too because his 16 second smoke screen slow wont always be there for you.

Now, do you try to get tanky dps items because of the long cooldowns on smoke screen and quickdraw, or glass cannon!


----------



## GekzOverlord

I think!.. I might be able to get in a few games tonight!! Hopefully!!!!!!!!!!
Just hoping this connection is stable!


----------



## JoeyTB

So does anyone else have a love for Aram's ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15361773*
> This video has so much win all over it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YffhWQ7y0BQ&feature=feedf


I LOL'D SO HARD AT THE SHACO PART IN THE VIDEO.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15373832*
> I LOL'D SO HARD AT THE SHACO PART IN THE VIDEO.


I had to pause it to watch that part like 3 times over, so funny lol


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15373832*
> I LOL'D SO HARD AT THE SHACO PART IN THE VIDEO.


I'll just leave this here.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15375255*
> I'll just leave this here.


----------



## andyroo89

DERP. Lost against another swain, Been forever since I have played swain. He decided to go to other lanes to gank while I took his mid which cost me in the long run when he got 400AP =/ I was dominating him till lane phase was over.


----------



## thisispatrick

:|


----------



## FlamingMidget

Patrick.....That's just teasing. lol


----------



## JoeyTB

So who thinks towers are op?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Yeah man, towers... always hating on me with there massive amounts of health and damage.


----------



## Balsagna

I think they are OP at early game and Balanced at mid game. I think they need a huge buff late game.

I hate games where a team wins in a single push, taking 2 towers, an inhib, and then pushing to your nexus....


----------



## l3eans

I need to join. add me guys, l3eans


----------



## JoeyTB

Grats andy!


----------



## imadude10

Dang! Just had an EPIC ARAM. Joey and I got placed with Annie and Tryndamere respectively. Also on our team was a useless Soraka and a "Decent" Veigar. Renekton left early so it was a 4v5.

Pics!










Needless to say, Joey got me fed, and we did work.

Tryn needs a nerf.

P.S. Congrats Andy


----------



## Chungster

I'm gonna be streaming myself climbing from NEGATIVE 18 Elo later today. 6PM to 4AM PDT

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1355769


----------



## Zackcy

Nah Try ain't OP, ok well ya he is but the entire enemy team wasn't even stacking armour -__-. Then again they had to deal with heavy AD/AP. Still, none of them built tanky enough.

Graves, now he is OP. Crazy AoE burst, tanky passive skill, all around great AD carry.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's amusing when you get a sudden thornmail in dominion and the enemy AD is like: I don't understand, I was pwning this guy 1 minute ago!


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Nah Try ain't OP, ok well ya he is but the entire enemy team wasn't even stacking armour -__-. Then again they had to deal with heavy AD/AP. Still, none of them built tanky enough.

Graves, now he is OP. Crazy AoE burst, tanky passive skill, all around great AD carry.


Granted we were at 1/2 health and he was defending a tower in Dom, a Graves soloed 3 of the people on my team.

(On a side note: Why do I get team mates that like to wander and collect health packs when we attack a hero or two defending a point?


----------



## Zackcy

I'm sad about the gunblade patch.

I just got both Akali and Jax in the past couple weeks. Played a game with Jax with a rageblade and a pair of gunblades. It's so fun to hop into a crownd of champions, stun all of them and AA them to death.

Even played a match with Morde with a bunch of gunblades. Once I get a puppet, my AP shield NEVER dropped









Also, I don't understand how Gunblade "stacking" works. If you have two Gunblades, is the spellvamp for the second one calculated after the spell vamp of the first one is already added? (So 120% of 120%?)

EDIT: Also an explanation of "UNIQUE" ness would be nice









Also how does MR/Armour factor in calculations?

Nvm found some articles.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*




















:|


<3 susan coffrey <3 I have some pictures of her from while back









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Grats andy!


What are you talking about?


----------



## JoeyTB

Exactly 300 posts in this thread ^_^ So how many do you think were actually on topic?


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15396352*
> Exactly 300 posts in this thread ^_^ So how many do you think were actually on topic?


300? Er...More like 3444 now 3445


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang;15396537*
> 300? Er...More like 3444 now 3445


1) Isn't your name offensive?
2) Try a number that is actually less than total post count
3) I don't know, why did I put a 3 here?


----------



## andyroo89

life is getting depressing, idk why though its beautiful day outside.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15396703*
> life is getting depressing, idk why though its beautiful day outside.


Teemo: /l


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExposedWang;15396537*
> 300? Er...More like 3444 now 3445


I was talking about Andy not the total post count :|

that sucks andy :s


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15396831*
> I was talking about Andy not the total post count :|
> 
> that sucks andy :s


LOL my derailing are awesome, get @ me.

Jungling NUHNUH GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15396698*
> 1) Isn't your name offensive?
> 2) Try a number that is actually less than total post count
> 3) I don't know, why did I put a 3 here?


No one has ever said my name was offensive in the 4+ years that I have used it. You are the first, unfortunately (that has told me).


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15396698*
> 1) Isn't your name offensive?
> 2) Try a number that is actually less than total post count
> 3) I don't know, why did I put a 3 here?


RACISM!!! lol how do you know his last name isn't Wang


----------



## andyroo89

Im nuhnuh you cant escape me


----------



## Qasual

Doooom!


----------



## andyroo89

omg guise, guise. Epic video on its way.


----------



## willistech

is it of me playing garen ghost running down mid with whole team chasing and they bust a teemo shroom and get nuked by twitch and akali?


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


omg guise, guise. Epic video on its way.


amen to that


----------



## Preim

Watsup!

Im sick of bad players and afk in solo queue ranked! ahaha


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


Im sick of bad players and afk in solo queue ranked! ahaha


The LoL experience in a nutshell


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://geeememaresquared.tumblr.com/post/11742196627/lol

rofl at the last one


----------



## TFL Replica

I haven't had an AFK or leaver in my team for months and I pretty much exclusively solo queue. There was an incident 1.5 months ago where I told an amu I had /ignore'd him (rude) and he told the team he was AFK until I said I'm sorry. I didn't give in to his demands and we still won. That's about it.

Now ask me about leaver/AFKers in HoN and I'll write you a 25 page essay from just 1 week's data.


----------



## Fortunex

I have a leaver at least one in ten games, probably more often than that.


----------



## Zackcy

In my earlier days of jungling, I once had an Ashe steal blue from me. She was midding and I asked if she could pull it. Instead, she decided to leave at 1:30, then come back to last hit it. I was obviously pissed, as it was my second time jungling and I was trying to get my route right and I needed blue. She said "woops wasn't paying attention". I then fed her lane out of anger, and we forfieted after 20 mins.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15407419*
> In my earlier days of jungling, I once had an Ashe steal blue from me. She was midding and I asked if she could pull it. Instead, she decided to leave at 1:30, then come back to last hit it. I was obviously pissed, as it was my second time jungling and I was trying to get my route right and I needed blue. She said "woops wasn't paying attention". I then fed her lane out of anger, and we forfieted after 20 mins.


Two wrongs don't make a right, mate.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;15407815*
> Two wrongs don't make a right, mate.


Ya, I know =/


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15403858*
> omg guise, guise. Epic video on its way.


Where is the epic video? I want to make fun of their fail shaco.


----------



## zackadavis

My LoL username is zackadavis.

I've been around since open beta but I haven't played for about 3 months because my motherboard died on me and I've been saving up for a new rig. I play on my school laptop for now which runs it fine.

I specialize in jungling but I play a few top lane bruisers.


----------



## Preim

I think we should discuss key bindings, ive heard some crazy styles of play.
For instance, my friend uses WASD to move the camera around o.o


----------



## andyroo89

omg I love gp <3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


I think we should discuss key bindings, ive heard some crazy styles of play.
For instance, my friend uses WASD to move the camera around o.o


only one I am lookingfor to change is the one that controls shaco clone so I have better control of it.


----------



## groundzero9

I made a Tryn rage quit in solo queue









I constantly harassed him with Akali's Q so he was always at about half health even with his heal and potions. Managed to kill him twice before level 5, then tower dove him when I hit 6, leading to the kill and rage quit.







It's a good thing he quit too because my team had a horrible Amumu that didn't understand the concept of tanking.


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


I think we should discuss key bindings, ive heard some crazy styles of play.
For instance, my friend uses WASD to move the camera around o.o


Exactly how I play.

WASD - Pan Camera
1,2,3,4 == QWER

R+F - Summoner abilities

~ - Ping Map

Side Mouse button - Use Items.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


I made a Tryn rage quit in solo queue









I constantly harassed him with Akali's Q so he was always at about half health even with his heal and potions. Managed to kill him twice before level 5, then tower dove him when I hit 6, leading to the kill and rage quit.







It's a good thing he quit too because my team had a horrible Amumu that didn't understand the concept of tanking.


Akali is OP, but I normally rick roll people with Bossracka








It's pretty funny.


----------



## JoeyTB

Damn fridge is set too cold.. My coke is sort of a slushy now :/


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Damn fridge is set too cold.. My coke is sort of a slushy now :/


I fail to see the problem with this?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


I think we should discuss key bindings, ive heard some crazy styles of play.
For instance, my friend uses WASD to move the camera around o.o


I use a Logitech G13 for all gaming. The little joystick near ur thumb works great for panning.

Tapatalk via DROID Charge


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


I fail to see the problem with this?










Well you can barely drink it out of the can







Although I've drank all of it now so it's not a problem any more ^_^

But yeah I prefer my coke non slushy


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


http://geeememaresquared.tumblr.com/...1742196627/lol

rofl at the last one










We already had that on here.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/92...l#post15103401

I like their .gifs though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


But yeah I prefer my coke non slushy *pure Columbian*


Fix'd it for you


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Fix'd it for you










Be quiet about where I get my stash from!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Well, if you'd share, then there wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## andyroo89

The tenacity items, I mentioned this back when I played AD shaco, But I picked up the AP version when I played ap shaco and nasus was not able to slow me at all kept getting away and killed him repeatedly.


----------



## thisispatrick

Guys, I keep messing up Zombie Karth, can someone teach me? D:


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;15413955*
> *img snip*
> 
> Guys, I keep messing up Zombie Karth, can someone teach me? D:


Here ya go, this should help.
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/921919-league-legends-club-295.html#post15191092


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;15413955*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I keep messing up Zombie Karth, can someone teach me? D:


You should build arch angels on karth. Soooo op!


----------



## Psyren

Curious: How many of you guys can't play due to the recent hotfix not patching in correctly at all?

I'm having an issue with it attempting and re-attempting to install twitch.mp3, janna.mp3, and some tutorial-related mp3 for 5 or so minutes until the inevitable failure notification.

I've deleted the client, downloaded & reinstalled, same problem


----------



## hollakris

My summoner name is Kyochon Chicken
I mainly play Anivia


----------



## Preim

Im constantly getting RADS errors haha


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick;15413955*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I keep messing up Zombie Karth, can someone teach me? D:


Lulz, start off with boots, rush a rabadon, get sorc boots, arch angel, zoid staff and then what ever you want.

That build almost always works. Plus you don't look like you need help









Also


----------



## andyroo89

Beep boop AP shaco. I had to build survivability since skarner and leona and teemo got kills early game and my jitb barely did crap early game. Picked up oracle couple of times and went shroom hunting.


----------



## Yangtastic

Just enjoying myself in a decent game when I get disconnected.

Connection problem. Riot needs to fix instabilities.


----------



## andyroo89

So ya, I see people pming me for my ginger collection folder.


----------



## Bradeno

Anyone want to put together a group for regular dominions?


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*









So ya, I see people pming me for my ginger collection folder.


Sharing is caring!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


Sharing is caring!











nope.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


nope.


Could you share with a fellow redhead lover, one who has posted some in this very thread?









<----


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Could you share with a fellow redhead lover, one who has posted some in this very thread?









<----











my folder is nsfw


----------



## stu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


my folder is nsfw


Do you mean not safe for the internet?


----------



## Qasual

13 kills Sona, dayyyuumm


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


Do you mean not safe for the internet?


yes


----------



## mastertrixter

I just played with a group of brazilians. Worst game ever. I carried with my 3/8 graves


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


my folder is nsfw


You say that like it's supposed to DETER me from wanting it?









Just upload it somewhere and PM links, good man! >_>


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


nope.


Not even for a fellow ginger lover?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


You say that like it's supposed to DETER me from wanting it?









Just upload it somewhere and PM links, good man! >_>


THIS ^^^ Not all of us (if even most of us) are at work ya know


----------



## JoeyTB

So who is going to make the petition to change the name of this thread to the 'Red head appreciation society'?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So who is going to make the petition to change the name of this thread to the 'Red head appreciation society who just happen to play League of Legends'?


There fixed it for you


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

*ANDY - * make a torrent of all your NSFW redhead pictures, and upload it via BitTorrent.
*yutzybrian, Flaming Midget, Tchernobyl - * Go download torrent, lock yourselves in your room with the economy sized bottle of Doran's Medicated Lotion (400g), and a case of Kleenex (75g). See ya in a month when your right arm hits level 18.

*EVERYONE ELSE - * Talk about League of Legends.

Problem solved!

I'm on a ten win streak. Also hit level 30 today. Ranked games are a go!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So who is going to make the petition to change the name of this thread to the 'Red head appreciation society'?


Hey not a half bad idea. I'll sign









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


*ANDY - * make a torrent of all your NSFW redhead pictures, and upload it via BitTorrent.
*yutzybrian, Flaming Midget, Tchernobyl - * Go download torrent, lock yourselves in your room with the economy sized bottle of Doran's Medicated Lotion (400g), and a case of Kleenex (75g). See ya in a month when your right arm hits level 18.

*EVERYONE ELSE - * Talk about League of Legends.

Problem solved!

I'm on a ten win streak. Also hit level 30 today. Ranked games are a go!


I just like to nag Andy about his redhead folder lol. Plus its always fun to assist in the derailing of this thread


----------



## yutzybrian

Also sorry to anyone I've played with this weekend. My ISP is getting a damn earfull tomorrow. One minute my internet is perfectly fine, then the next I can't move in LoL


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So who is going to make the petition to change the name of this thread to the 'Red head appreciation society'?


*PETITION*

1.andyroo89


----------



## FlamingMidget

*signs petition* What?!?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


*signs petition* What?!?


Forgot to mention just quote the current peition and include your name.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


*PETITION*

1.andyroo89
2.FlamingMidget


There we go! lol

Note: How do you guys feel about graves atm?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


*PETITION*

1.andyroo89


Go make your own thread!









Seriously, though, Off-Topic would be perfect for that.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Go make your own thread!









Seriously, though, Off-Topic would be perfect for that.










Plz, I do what I want.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Plz, I do what I want.


I didn't know you were mundo! :O Where you get your roids from?


----------



## Fortunex

I certainly don't mind. Redheads > All.


----------



## Qasual

Derp, how's gaming !


----------



## Psyren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


There we go! lol

Note: How do you guys feel about graves atm?


I'd tell you if my game was actually working lol









From what i've gathered, he is "OP" in the sense that he has all the strengths of a Ranged Carry, but none of their weaknesses (He's tanky and he has an escape). It seems that his only real weakness appears to be high CD on his skills...


----------



## Qasual

Graves a *****, straight up.

I hate him with a passion.


----------



## pjBSOD

Really into LoL lately... I stopped playing for awhile, but now I'm back to playing a lot.

Grinding IP for Lee Sin cause he's OP and wins games.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> *PETITION*
> 
> 1.andyroo89
> 2.FlamingMidget
> 3.YutzyBrian


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15425530*
> There we go! lol
> 
> Note: How do you guys feel about graves atm?


Love Graves. Been playing him since release day. I build him quite tanky (usually have more health early on than the actual tank) but thinking I need to let up a little and go for more damage. Gonna drop trinity force in favor of damage


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15426176*
> Love Graves. Been playing him since release day. I build him quite tanky (usually have more health early on than the actual tank) but thinking I need to let up a little and go for more damage. Gonna drop trinity force in favor of damage


That sounds like a good idea. I don't actually find him to be OP actually. I think he's pretty balanced, and I don't own him, only played with and against him. Good teams will collapse on him quickly so his range doesn't matter that much. I think he's appropriately powerful especially considering that he's a new champ.

I'm too lazy to post a screenshot, but just won a 55 minute game with Nasus, in a 4v5. It was glorious to just farm Q to over +400 with a Tri-Force and Atmogs. Over 4K health, and went 10-0 to start the game. Heart of Gold and Philo raining down the gold, with Q'ing leading to QQ'ing.


----------



## Kaotism

Joined the club. Been playing LoL since February. Mostly playing Dominion right now.

Dominion:
Ryze or Pantheon are my 2 favorites. I switch depending on whichever the group is lacking either AD or AP

Summoners Rift:
Veigar, Vladimir, Fiddlesticks, Mordekaiser, Jax, Shaco, Poppy, Yi, Cho'gath. Really whatever I'm in the mood for.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I play Dom all the time too. Ez is by far my favorite champ in Dom right now, aside from Akali.


----------



## JoeyTB

Btw is it just me or is anyone else scared of annie bot? I mean you see she has that stun up and I just run away :s


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15428022*
> Btw is it just me or is anyone else scared of annie bot? I mean you see she has that stun up and I just run away :s


I usually run straight into her.. <3 Morgana


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Annie Bot is pretty much this. 1v1.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15428904*
> Annie Bot is pretty much this. 1v1.


Thing is she doesn't even bring the lube :O

Also my new favourite Lol song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTjKAx0bG-Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15429536*
> Thing is she doesn't even bring the lube :O


Dude, she's like 8...









She just brings her dire bear. It uses your tears as lube.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> *petition*
> 
> 1.andyroo89
> 2.flamingmidget
> 3.yutzybrian
> 4.tchernobyl











Redheads!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15425859*
> Really into LoL lately... I stopped playing for awhile, but now I'm back to playing a lot.
> 
> Grinding IP for Lee Sin cause he's OP and wins games.


Hes not , farmed AD ranged carries and AP mages will eat him alive regardless of what you build..

You seriously can't tank someone with an IE and another with needlessly large rod at 20 mins..


----------



## Fortunex

Lee Sin eats carries for breakfast, supports for lunch, and tanks for dinner.

He's OP and banned every game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Lee Sin is like the twins in SSFIV AE. OP when played right, garbage if you don't know how to play. Annie on the other hand takes no skill. There's only the false illusion of requiring skill in the timing of your stun.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Hes not , farmed AD ranged carries and AP mages will eat him alive regardless of what you build..

You seriously can't tank someone with an IE and another with needlessly large rod at 20 mins..



w00t moar peeps


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qasual*


Graves a *****, straight up.

I hate him with a passion.


THANK YOU!!!









I despise his escape. Really I do.

I run Eve, and I can gank him 1v1 ONLY if the person playing him is an IDIOT, but if not, no chance. 
With me, she can take almost any other char... but NOOOO. Not him. LOL

-T


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


w00t moar peeps










What? I've been in this thread for quite some time.


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


Lee Sin is like the twins in SSFIV AE. OP when played right, garbage if you don't know how to play. Annie on the other hand takes no skill. There's only the false illusion of requiring skill in the timing of your stun.


Annie is easily countered by Lux or Kassidan with their long range silence and ports. However in the ranked games I've been playing, no one seems to know how to counter pick. They just announce what they are going to play before the other team has even picked, which is irritating as hell.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


What? I've been in this thread for quite some time.


The petition I made.


----------



## Fortunex

Thing is with Annie, her short range is made up for by having flash. If there was no flash, Annie might require a little bit of skill to lane with, but as is, you just farm your Q until level 6, then flash in, smash your face onto your keyboard, and ignite.


----------



## willistech

it pisses me off when playing against a fiddle or an annie (even nunu sometimes), and my team rushes in to a fight and gets face pounded by their ults. then they turn and yell at me for avoiding it and being the only one to survive.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


The petition I made.


BUT IM AN OWL.That would mean that i would never ha-....ooooooooooooooooooooooh <3


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


it pisses me off when playing against a fiddle or an annie (even nunu sometimes), and my team rushes in to a fight and gets face pounded by their ults. then they turn and yell at me for avoiding it and being the only one to survive.


I need to find a champ for my playstyle.. I try to stay as far as possible when fighting







If I can get 0 deaths, it's good! Though sometimes I don't hit enemies which might help in a team kill, because i'm trying to survive...

So i figure I need a range champ, but I have no idea which >_>


----------



## willistech

I like Vayne a lot for moving around in fights and getting away. Her ult makes her invisible when her Q is used and her Q helps to get her in and out of situations easily.

Commonly I will wait for a fight to get initiated ult roll through the crowd and get behind them. Then i'll use her push back to pick out people who are either low health or are raping my team mates.


----------



## Herpderp818

whats the highest ELO from posters in this threaD? anyone know?


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herpderp818*


whats the highest elo from posters in this thread? Anyone know?


9000


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15435505*
> I need to find a champ for my playstyle.. I try to stay as far as possible when fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get 0 deaths, it's good! Though sometimes I don't hit enemies which might help in a team kill, because i'm trying to survive...
> 
> So i figure I need a range champ, but I have no idea which >_>


You might like Sona. All you have to do during a team fight is run around like a headless chicken and spam W around your team with a occasional Q and appropriately used R. Then you can E away if you're losing the team fight







!

I know that's a really simplified description of her.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15436117*
> You might like Sona. All you have to do during a team fight is run around like a headless chicken and spam W around your team with a occasional Q and appropriately used R. Then you can E away if you're losing the team fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I know that's a really simplified description of her.


Less W, more Q.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Sona used to be all about the W, until they nerfed the amount of heal it gives. now Battle!Sona seems to be more popular, playing her more as an AP carry that supports.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I've actually tried sona. While she's interesting, I'm not that much of a support person. I do prefer fights, just from a distance


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15436994*
> I've actually tried sona. While she's interesting, I'm not that much of a support person. I do prefer fights, just from a distance


try Vayne man shes pretty decent.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The two strongest ranged carries in the game right now are arguably Caitlyn and Kog'Maw.


----------



## willistech

I don't like either of those champions so I would never suggest them to anyone lol.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herpderp818;15435729*
> whats the highest ELO from posters in this threaD? anyone know?


Chungster. His elo is under 9000 and by that I mean -18 or something.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I got in the game with and got the facebook promo, so the first 14 or so levels I played tristana almost exclusively. That's kinda rubbed off on me range-wise


----------



## kibalock

this game makes me rage so hard. i remember the good ol days when panth ult was global; eve could stun; and you could solo dragon lvl 4 with fiddle or ww.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibalock;15437743*
> this game makes me rage so hard. i remember the good ol days when panth ult was global; eve could stun; and you could solo dragon lvl 4 with fiddle or ww.


i do miss panth ult but im so glad that eve isnt viable nearly anywhere. and fiddle can definitely do drag at level 5 so i mean thats not too bad.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kibalock;15437743*
> this game makes me rage so hard. i remember the good ol days when panth ult was global; eve could stun; and you could solo dragon lvl 4 with fiddle or ww.


i remember when very few people played the game and everyone spoke english.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15437801*
> i remember when very few people played the game and everyone spoke english.


sort of rude. LoL wouldnt have the growth it has now without the GLOBAL community. just saying


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15437848*
> sort of rude. LoL wouldnt have the growth it has now without the GLOBAL community. just saying


I don't think its rude. It clearly says North America- English when you select what server to join. To me its rude to join and not speak English.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15425395*
> *PETITION*
> 
> 1.andyroo89


pssh what? I didn't know thats what you wanted lol


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15438219*
> I don't think its rude. It clearly says North America- English when you select what server to join. To me its rude to join and not speak English.


I love when people join and are talking in a different language, then tell you that you don't need to know what they're saying.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15437695*
> I got in the game with and got the facebook promo, so the first 14 or so levels I played tristana almost exclusively. That's kinda rubbed off on me range-wise


Trist is still being seen in tournament play, due to having the best range in the game at higher levels and being able to initiate and deal large amounts of damage. Watch some of the streams from IEM New York to see what I mean.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;15438832*
> pssh what? I didn't know thats what you wanted lol


it was more of a joke


----------



## Zackcy

Think I'm going to just keep playing Fiddle. I built an insane amount of magic penetration, and 50% spell vamp (you + teammate both having WoA).

He feels just like Karthus, except his AoE is an ulti and does a LOT more dmg. I love Fiddle


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15439373*
> it was more of a joke


better be


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


better be










Nothing like Andy trying to start a rebellion to overthrow your thread, huh?


----------



## godofdeath

ugh making smurfs takes too long for free ip boosts

sum1 help lol


----------



## andyroo89

Beep boop


----------



## willistech

how i picture Andy in real life.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


how i picture Andy in real life.











LOL


----------



## groundzero9

Andy and I be trollin'


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


I love when people join and are talking in a different language, then tell you that you don't need to know what they're saying.


Especially worse than that is when you catch your own name in the middle of their text.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Andy and I be trollin'










Why are you playing at level 22?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;15446082*
> Why are you playing at level 22?


Because he only started several weeks ago?


----------



## gixxergirl

Beep boop.


----------



## willistech




----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15438219*
> I don't think its rude. It clearly says North America- English when you select what server to join. To me its rude to join and not speak English.


and I'm sure they know English. AS DOES MOST OF THE WORLD (second language). try learning a new language. Im sure they dont wanna speak english cause it sucks and lobbies are full of idiots like you

EDIT: and english is the PLATFORM language. not what riot says you should speak.


----------



## bowmanvmi

Anyone got any advice on a new tank? Playing Amumu, while good, is getting boring. I've been absent from LoL for a while and it seems Nasus is a lot stronger than he was. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi;15448013*
> Anyone got any advice on a new tank? Playing Amumu, while good, is getting boring. I've been absent from LoL for a while and it seems Nasus is a lot stronger than he was. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


if you like tanky DPS (like nasus) you can try irelia or skarner. both are fun to play!


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15447947*
> and I'm sure they know English. AS DOES MOST OF THE WORLD (second language). try learning a new language. Im sure they dont wanna speak english cause it sucks and lobbies are full of idiots like you
> 
> EDIT: and english is the PLATFORM language. not what riot says you should speak.


idiots like me? sorry i don't know who you are. for your info my first language until i was in school was French. what good am i going to do by being an ******* and not speaking in a way a person can understand me IN A TEAM GAME? i think you need to check yourself.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15447947*
> and I'm sure they know English. AS DOES MOST OF THE WORLD (second language). try learning a new language. Im sure they dont wanna speak english cause it sucks and lobbies are full of idiots like you
> 
> EDIT: and english is the PLATFORM language. not what riot says you should speak.


You sir make no sense. If you select english, you can obviously read english well to be using it as your main platform language. Would it not be safe to assume that most everyone you play with is going to know english, therefore you should prolly communicate in english. If you want to communicate in spanish, choose spanish on the platform because, again, its going to give you the best chance at playing with ppl who speak, you guessed it, spanish.

Tapatalk via DROID Charge


----------



## andyroo89

Wow, I am not liking this fighting in this thread. Keep it zen or get the hell out of here.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Indeed, let us unite in our love of redheads.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15448547*
> Indeed, let us unite in our love of redheads.


Yep.


----------



## willistech

had he not called me an idiot I would have ignored the post.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15448142*
> You sir make no sense. If you select english, you can obviously read english well to be using it as your main platform language. Would it not be safe to assume that most everyone you play with is going to know english, therefore you should prolly communicate in english. If you want to communicate in spanish, choose spanish on the platform because, again, its going to give you the best chance at playing with ppl who speak, you guessed it, spanish.
> 
> Tapatalk via DROID Charge


nice edit on the post. like i didnt see it? There are Thousands of people in the US who dont speak the best english and always queue with a friend of the same language. NOW as i recall, Riot doesnt MAKE anyone speak a particular language ANYWHERE. Why not just stop complaining about it. I constantly get the guy in my queues who complain about another language when its just them being intolerant


----------



## Bradeno

This game bring out the worst in people.

That being said, would anyone be interested in creating or starting a static Dominion team? I understand it's not competitive right now and likely won't be for quite some time, but I rather enjoy the game mode and would like to get a good solid group of people practicing together.

Could care less how "awesome" you are. Lemme know.


----------



## willistech

this guy just doesn't give up


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15448906*
> Why not just stop complaining about it. I constantly get the guy in my queues who complain about another language when its just them being intolerant


You expect tolerance in a game were a death or two in early game will cause people to accuse you of feeding and losing the game for them?









So, how about that new rotation? I think this week will be more interesting than last weeks rotation.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15449116*
> You expect tolerance in a game were a death or two in early game will cause people to accuse you of feeding and losing the game for them?


So true! Its pretty ridiculous when people give up after a death or two.
*
Honestly though, not speaking the language on a random queue makes it pretty hard to coordinate teamwork.* I'm not saying everyone in the world should speak English but there should be a North American English server, a European English Server, and then the rest of the world get servers for different areas or languages.

/rant I still don't understand why some Koreans queue and the most they can manage is "you bad jungler". I have not had good experiences with those who don't speak English 90% of the time. /end rant

I only speak two languages so I'm not trying to be all high-and-mighty but I want others to understand that there's a perfectly logical reason to want your teammates to speak the same language as you do.


----------



## JoeyTB

So much love in this thread right now <3


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


Why are you playing at level 22?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Because he only started several weeks ago?










Exactly. I'm play at level 22 because I'm level 22. I'm not sure what kind of an answer you were expecting?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15448906*
> nice edit on the post. like i didnt see it? There are Thousands of people in the US who dont speak the best english and always queue with a friend of the same language. NOW as i recall, Riot doesnt MAKE anyone speak a particular language ANYWHERE. Why not just stop complaining about it. I constantly get the guy in my queues who complain about another language when its just them being intolerant


Edit? All I did is quote it buddy. That's fine and all if you don't speak English fluently. If you can speak well enough to type "mid/top/bot mia" all is fine with me. Its the people who don't say one word in English the entire game that bugs me. How am I suppose to know that a bunch of random letters is mid mia in your language? I fail to see how I should have to be tolerant of that. I complain because you seem to be ignorant of the problem. This is a team game and to play as a team you must be able to communicate. I do not speak or understand any other language other than English, nor should I have to. If I go to France or China, I know that most people are not going to understand me. I wouldn't visit another country expecting everyone to know my native language.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;15450377*
> Exactly. I'm play at level 22 because I'm level 22. I'm not sure what kind of an answer you were expecting?


NOOOOB lol









jk ilu


----------



## r34p3rex

Just trolled a game so hard.. got a double kill before the game started. Got another kill (teammate got one too) a minute after the game starts. BF sword by 8 min in.. game ended by 14 min xD


----------



## Bradeno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Just trolled a game so hard.. got a double kill before the game started. Got another kill (teammate got one too) a minute after the game starts. BF sword by 8 min in.. game ended by 14 min xD


I'll bet the other team had a couple ragers, and gave up before the game started and flamed eachother the entire time.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Just trolled a game so hard.. got a double kill before the game started. Got another kill (teammate got one too) a minute after the game starts. BF sword by 8 min in.. game ended by 14 min xD


That's slow to get a BF sword in Dominion.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


That's slow to get a BF sword in Dominion.










Yeah but dominion sucks bawls


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Yeah but dominion sucks bawls










*Insert witty rejoinder about your mum doing the same*








lol j/k


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


*Insert witty rejoinder about your mum doing the same*








lol j/k


Well played sir, well played *Adjusts monocle and top hat*

By the way, would you mind telling your mother that her payment will be late this week, ta.


----------



## Uncivilised

man im sick of playing against akali every game, thank god for draft pick -_________-


----------



## homer98

So I just tried ap shaco for the first time last night. Was pretty fun, very amusing to see the jack in the boxes take out people. And the shiv, so good with ap.

Anyone have any other fun builds worth trying ?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homer98*


So I just tried ap shaco for the first time last night. Was pretty fun, very amusing to see the jack in the boxes take out people. And the shiv, so good with ap.

Anyone have any other fun builds worth trying ?


Two words, Seek andy

That is all


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradeno*


I'll bet the other team had a couple ragers, and gave up before the game started and flamed eachother the entire time.


Yup, the nidalee rage quit after dying a second time in 3 minutes


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homer98*


So I just tried ap shaco for the first time last night. Was pretty fun, very amusing to see the jack in the boxes take out people. And the shiv, so good with ap.

Anyone have any other fun builds worth trying ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Two words, Seek andy

That is all



Sup? IDK what your build is, home98. Ok, I usually do Mpen reds mana regen yellows, CD blue or Mresist, and straight AP quints.

*Masteries and summoner spells*
9/0/21, I usually do ghost + ignite for summoner spells. You can do whatever.

Ok, For early game I usually start with dorans ring (I pick up boots and 2nd dorans later) After that I pick up Kages lucky pick for the 5g per 10.

Skill order I start with jack in the boxes and at level 2 and 3 I put two points in shiv then I put one point in Deceive at level 4, After that I main my shiv and ultimate when I can.

If you feel like you may need deceive at level 3 (low hp player and can finish him off with shiv and ignite go for it.)

Now, *items.*

Rabadons
abyssal scepter (if they have mages or magic dealing players)
Lich bane
Sorcerer boots
Sometimes I get DFG if they're all tanky or just 2+ more high HP players
I always pick up zhonyas hourglass just to make them rage so hard when they think they got me.
Moonflair spellblade *<--- I seriously underestimated the new tenacity items. * If you don't want to use this you can replace with Guardians Angel or whatever

If they have supressions, snares (malzahar, skarners ulti, lux etc...) or
IF they have 3+ more ignites, replace abyssal scepter for quicksilver sash (the activation removes ALL debuffs including ignite)

*Laning phase*

Whenever you can lay down jack in the boxes everywhere (use them to farm minions too!) Place 1 or two in the bushes for sight.

If they push you to your tower put a stack of jack in the boxes behind tower (But far enough behind tower where the minion waves won't aggro the boxes) I have got so many kills against tower divers this way. they hit me once while I am near the JITB then I deceive and let my jitb and tower kill them, if it is multiple people I will shiv the person with higher HP and I will ignite the other player.

The reason why I shiv the other tower diver is because recently when they reworked the JITB AI they made it to where shaco gives damage to they will start attacking that person/minion. So its like you can control which player you want the JITB to start attacking if they're within the range of course.

*Tactics*: As any noob ap shaco they will stack jack in the boxes in the bushes, Yes they can be effective if you know where to do it and when.

Here is a troll one, go stack jack in the boxes in the bushes at the enemy blue buff (3-4) and say in all chat (insert champion name that benefits blue buff) come get their blue.

If you do this in solo Q make sure to let them know you're just luring a enemy to your jitb trap. Have them hang around blue buff if the enemy team has CV.

I killed quite of bit of people with this "tactic" Especially melting a 3.3k HP garen :O

Hope this helps. I have plenty of more info pm me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Sup? IDK what your build is, home98. -Snip-


I think he was looking for other builds other then ap







But im sure that will no doubt be useful for him and every other noob shaco like moi


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I think he was looking for other builds other then ap







But im sure that will no doubt be useful for him and every other noob shaco like moi


Oh, if he wanted AD ok,

Items,

Ghostblade
berserker grieves
Trinity force
Wriggles lanter (if you're jungling, if not get Bloodthirster)
Infinity edge
Phantom dancer

If they have tanky team replace phantom dancer with madreds bloodrazor


----------



## Qasual

Sad


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qasual*


sad


</3


----------



## FlamingMidget

Have we overthrown this thread for redheads yet or what?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*


Have we overthrown this thread for redheads yet or what?


Unfortunately


----------



## JoeyTB

So how many posts do you think are actually on topic for this thread?

Also bf3


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Well played sir, well played *Adjusts monocle and top hat*

By the way, would you mind telling your mother that her payment will be late this week, ta.


Listen, friend-o, we were nice enough to sell you the sofa set on payments. I don't wanna hear any crap about you being late with the money.









lol


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Here is a troll one, go stack jack in the boxes in the bushes at the enemy blue buff (3-4) and say in all chat (insert champion name that benefits blue buff) come get their blue.

If you do this in solo Q make sure to let them know you're just luring a enemy to your jitb trap. Have them hang around blue buff if the enemy team has CV.

I killed quite of bit of people with this "tactic" Especially melting a 3.3k HP garen :O


I did some trolling myself the other day. Enemy team had two people DC, one for 8 minutes and another for about 4. while they were DC'd, their Ryze said in allchat to "report the fsckign leavers". they came back from being DC'd at the same time, and I said in allchat if Ryze wanted me to still report them.

their whole team started arguing over allchat and we rolled them.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


Edit? All I did is quote it buddy. That's fine and all if you don't speak English fluently. If you can speak well enough to type "mid/top/bot mia" all is fine with me. Its the people who don't say one word in English the entire game that bugs me. How am I suppose to know that a bunch of random letters is mid mia in your language? I fail to see how I should have to be tolerant of that. I complain because you seem to be ignorant of the problem. This is a team game and to play as a team you must be able to communicate. I do not speak or understand any other language other than English, nor should I have to. If I go to France or China, I know that most people are not going to understand me. I wouldn't visit another country expecting everyone to know my native language.


I consider that a comfortable medium for this conversation. Was just trying to get you to see the other side is all... even though you werent the original person in question. but yea i agree that the global "mia/mid/top/bot/gank/go" should be universal for the english platform


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15453431*
> So how many posts do you think are actually on topic for this thread?
> 
> Also bf3


Good amount of these were on topic until I got here.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm trying to decide between flat CDR and scaling CDR runes for poppy. Which one would work best for Dominion?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


I'm trying to decide between flat CDR and scaling CDR runes for poppy. Which one would work best for Dominion?


I'd say figure out when the bonus is equal, and then judge about how long it takes to get to that point in Dominion. I feel like scaling equals flats around level 10 or 11, so depending on how quickly you think you can reach that, chose accordingly.


----------



## TFL Replica

Well scaling CDR reaches flat later than other runes (Level 13). If it was SR I'd go scaling anyway because there are no massive team fights early game. But I can't decide for Dominion.


----------



## willistech

http://store.razerzone.com/store/raz...oryId.35208900


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


http://store.razerzone.com/store/raz...oryId.35208900


Who uses these things anymore?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


http://store.razerzone.com/store/raz...oryId.35208900


Old client splash art is old.

The new art is better.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Old client splash art is old.

The new art is better.










i would never buy that. lol


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Who uses these things anymore?










I probably should since I've wore the finish off my keyboard tray with the mouse lol


----------



## Qasual

Andy send me your number so I can faceroll sexually with you!

Durka durka.

I CAN SEE YOU WATCHING THIS THREAD!

- Who's rocking out tonight for some 5v5 ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15465930*
> Andy send me your number so I can faceroll sexually with you!
> 
> Durka durka.
> 
> I CAN SEE YOU WATCHING THIS THREAD!
> 
> - Who's rocking out tonight for some 5v5 ?


12/5/10 oh god, Those crits, I melted them so hard.







*shaco of course*


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15466451*
> 12/5/10 oh god, Those crits, I melted them so hard.


I made them melt themselves with super tank graves


----------



## Zackcy

I feel like playing AD Karthus









Ah, Irelia is free, always wanted to buy her guess I'll try her first.


----------



## yutzybrian

Am I tanky enough yet?


----------



## willistech

i love atma's


----------



## willistech

aight i'm gunna snooze BOINC for a couple games


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


I probably should since I've wore the finish off my keyboard tray with the mouse lol


Meh , so long as the woodwork/paint doesn't come off.


----------



## willistech

grilled cheese with bacon


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


grilled cheese with bacon










Add some pear and you got an awesome meal. Also, caramelized onions can replace the bacon.

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/gri...acon_and_pear/

Why are we talking about grilled cheeses?


----------



## Zackcy

Appratnely building right + being fed makes you overpowered. Who da figured.....


----------



## godofdeath

why renekton fall of late game?


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


why renekton fall of late game?


Because he's underpowered and neglected


----------



## Zackcy

Dam face rolling with Annie is fun.


----------



## andyroo89

FED =/= OP, btw surprise party fiddlestick skin.


----------



## willistech

lol i was trying to derail but i fail i guess.


----------



## andyroo89

SO MANY REQUEST FOR MY REDHEAD FOLDER, UGH HERE IS A SMALL PREVIEW ITS NOT EVEN A GREAT FOLDER SO YOU WILL BE OVER HYPED FOR NOTHING.


----------



## Tchernobyl

She looks familiar somehow


----------



## Zackcy

Sigh, so many friends playing BF3. Unplayable game on day 1, costs $60. What a surprise







.

Well I guess Solo Que it is. Probably should join the OCN channel


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15475459*
> Sigh, so many friends playing BF3. Unplayable game on day 1, costs $60. What a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well I guess Solo Que it is. Probably should join the OCN channel


Unplayable? You mad bro, works 100% fine for me. Albeit a few crashes but that's not enough to deter me from what is an epic game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15475970*
> Unplayable? You mad bro, works 100% fine for me. Albeit a few crashes but that's not enough to deter me from what is an epic game.


Joey has gone to the dark side, and by dark side I mean bf3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15475445*
> She looks familiar somehow


>MFW she is your neighbor


----------



## Qasual

I actually want it, too play with every OCN player...

No moola. Hmph, at least I got Andy.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qasual;15476158*
> i actually want it, too play with every ocn player...
> 
> No moola. Hmph, at least i got andy.


lol


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15476115*
> Joey has gone to the dark side, and by dark side I mean bf3


Yup the dark side









*poof* (vanishes in a cloud of smoke)


----------



## willistech

I won't be buying BF3 until I get my 6990 in 2 weeks


----------



## Tchernobyl

I still fail to see the attraction to those military FPS









Half life 2 forevaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15475970*
> Unplayable? You mad bro, works 100% fine for me. Albeit a few crashes but that's not enough to deter me from what is an epic game.


Beta never worked for me, and a lot of people are claiming the retail game isn't working for them atm.

Overall, I gave up on battlefield. I mean, bad teammates have a separate definition when it comes to BF games.

And there really is nothing special about this game in particular


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Because he's underpowered and neglected










Complete BS , the only thing you need to build to do damage is Brutallizer Ionian boots and Sunfire.You can do immense damage even if you build all tank afterwards because of his passive.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Complete BS , the only thing you need to build to do damage is Brutallizer Ionian boots and Sunfire.You can do immense damage even if you build all tank afterwards because of his passive.


I must make love to this Owl.


----------



## r34p3rex

Party Time Fiddlesticks. Best skin ever.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Party Time Fiddlesticks. Best skin ever.


Agreed


----------



## chia233

Anyone else having problems joining games?

Apparently there are people playing in Garena here , my IGN is NightlyOwl there.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Party Time Fiddlesticks. Best skin ever.


I hate it! I haven't played a match without a Fiddle on the other team yet. The skin is pretty cool though...


----------



## willistech

due to the champion spotlight and the new skin he will be very popular again.


----------



## andyroo89

Oh look that fiddle is draining someone, for my next trick I'll make you disappear! *deceive in* *backstab with sheen proc and IE* Oh look I made him disappear.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15481661*
> Complete BS , the only thing you need to build to do damage is Brutallizer Ionian boots and Sunfire.You can do immense damage even if you build all tank afterwards because of his passive.


He's underpowered to those that can build the same way and be even more powerful.

His damage isn't as much as Garen early levels, and Nasus is his counter (just like the lore)

He's underpowered because there are a lot of champs that do what he does, more effectively and more often. He's neglected because of the same way 'ooh, why play Renekton?"

If he gets his items and builds tanky dps (as you should) he's still a powerful champ, but there are still those that are a little tankier and have a little higher DPS than he does.

He's fun, but that's about it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15487092*
> Oh look that fiddle is draining someone, for my next trick I'll make you disappear! *deceive in* *backstab with sheen proc and IE* Oh look I made him disappear.


I don't seem to have that kind of luck against him...

Everytime I see him, he is using crow into the middle of our team fight and no one was able to cc him before he finished casting it. Then its fear/drain (and everyone focuses the feared guy)/ dead. Team runs from crows and then they get picked off as they run away. I have been queing up solo so I kind of expect this







.


----------



## Nevaziah

Hi fellas,

I'm going to go on a limb here and suggest a different outlook on "OP" champions. There is always the talk of OP champions that most people auto-ban. You are all familiar with them, but in general, if a champion is fed or is left to freely farm, they can become very difficult to deal with, which is what some of the people I've played with fail to understand.

The Other part of the spectrum is, if a good champion (well scaling, good abilities, good damage etc) is chosen, there are always ways to counter them or make them less effective, up to the mid or even late game. This is the discussion I would like to suggest. An example of some of these champions here below, if you found a good way of "countering them" with another champion, a different playstyle, lane composition or engagement strategy, please post it below.
Also, try to be as detailed as possible. Dont just say deny them farm, say how you would deny them farm etc...

1. Akali
2. Morgana (i found that laning vs brand is very difficult as morgana due to his range and the range of his spells)
3. Lee Sin (jungling etc..)
4. Amumu
5. Singed
6. GangPlank

Who knows, maybe very soon if we get enough verified data, we can compile and put up a strategy faq vs most champs here.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;15487383*
> cut


I'd make a excruciatingly long post of the evaluation of today's meta but i don't think im going to bother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15487144*
> He's underpowered to those that can build the same way and be even more powerful.
> 
> His damage isn't as much as Garen early levels, and Nasus is his counter (just like the lore)
> 
> He's underpowered because there are a lot of champs that do what he does, more effectively and more often. He's neglected because of the same way 'ooh, why play Renekton?"
> 
> If he gets his items and builds tanky dps (as you should) he's still a powerful champ, but there are still those that are a little tankier and have a little higher DPS than he does.
> 
> He's fun, but that's about it.


Well , there are no other "tanky dps" archetype that has both a chase initiate and a long ass stun even with tenacity items.He still hurts after the initiate because his ult and sunfire is still doing damage to the team while he just mashes QWE sona-style to keep his fury bar up for ANOTHER STUN.

Comparison with garen is invalid because he has to catch you by surprise to harass you , whereas renekton can do it outright using EEWQ which is frankly free harass due to his stun and denies you farming.


----------



## willistech

I poop on Rene with Garen. Just sayin


----------



## andyroo89

70% of the time I am not stuck with stupid players that feed, today I was stuck in the 30% being paired with incompetent feeders. Just go die in a fire.









don't get me started on that xin that got fed and I was able to 1v1 him once I picked up my IE, Luckly we won that game.


----------



## willistech

I'll be on all night so if anyone wants to do some games FOR FUN. I will be slamming beers all night so I will probably die a lot


----------



## Zackcy

Lee Sin is............wow

Frozen Mallet/FoN
Atmas
Trinity Force
Merc Treads
Last Whisper
Warmogs

All you have to do is land your first Q, Q again, auto attack twice (they'll be slowed by your FM passive), EE, then Ulti. That combo alone, does *over a thousand damage raw damage. *

*NO Frozen Mallet*:
If you are quick, you can cast your first Q, then EE, then R, then Q so that you get bonus damage because of their missing health.

He can absolutely explode carriers, while having over 3k health, a good amount of Armour and/or MR, and have 465 movement speed. -__-


----------



## andyroo89

Groundzero: Andy?
Andy: huh? (0 )____( o)
Groundzero: Andy, Im face checking.....
Andy: Ok
Groundzero: Nvm, I am face dying
Andy: XD


----------



## Zackcy

Face diving with AoE ulties is fun. Lulululucawcawcacaw


----------



## golfergolfer

Umm i just have a quick question i would like to ask here... what is the best way to DESTROY Malzahar? please answer this for me


----------



## Zackcy

Gangplank's W can set you free from Maltz's Ulti. Fiddlesticks probably would destroy. Silence + Crowstorm + Fear + Drain.

I'd probably say Kassadin would be the best counter that I'm aware of.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Lee Sin is............wow

Frozen Mallet/FoN
Atmas
Trinity Force
Merc Treads
Last Whisper
Warmogs

All you have to do is land your first Q, Q again, auto attack twice (they'll be slowed by your FM passive), EE, then Ulti. That combo alone, does *over a thousand damage raw damage. *

*NO Frozen Mallet*:
If you are quick, you can cast your first Q, then EE, then R, then Q so that you get bonus damage because of their missing health.

He can absolutely explode carriers, while having over 3k health, a good amount of Armour and/or MR, and have 465 movement speed. -__-


Replace "Lee Sin" with any other champ and give them 15k gold worth of items and you get the same result...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


Umm i just have a quick question i would like to ask here... what is the best way to DESTROY Malzahar? please answer this for me










Quicksilver sash and magic resist


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Replace "Lee Sin" with any other champ and give them 15k gold worth of items and you get the same result...


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*












Yeah, but you have 3 different ~4K items. The items listed in the Lee Sin build are overall cheaper than your build.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Gangplank's W can set you free from Maltz's Ulti. Fiddlesticks probably would destroy. Silence + Crowstorm + Fear + Drain.

I'd probably say Kassadin would be the best counter that I'm aware of.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Quicksilver sash and magic resist


Thanks for the answers i will try this out


----------



## Qasual

Andy why do you hate me ?!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Yeah, but you have 3 different ~4K items. The items listed in the Lee Sin build are overall cheaper than your build.










that is for face melting lee sin.


----------



## willistech

i totally fell asleep at 7pm and woke up just now. ***


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15494176*
> Replace "Lee Sin" with any other champ and give them 15k gold worth of items and you get the same result...


I should have been more clear.

His skill combo (EE,Q,R,Q) does over 1000 raw damage, without any items.

The items that I have listed were mostly tanky items.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15494641*
> *snip*


All 6 of your items contribute to your DPS, and your damage is based almost entirely on them.

Lee Sin's skills in damage without ANY attack damage/ability power = 200+170+170+600=1140 damage.

This is not including auto attacks with the trinity force's proc, or the bonus damage on the last Q, or any other damage gained from items. Or the fact that his Q scales 0.9:1 with attack damage, and that his ulti scales 2:1 with attack damage

So there you have it. A **** ton of damage, while having 3.6k health from the build, 140 armour, 177 magic resist, 465 movement speed, tenacity.

All of this while still being cheaper than you Shaco build.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15494641*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15494750*
> Yeah, but you have 3 different ~4K items. The items listed in the Lee Sin build are overall cheaper than your build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15497489*
> I should have been more clear.
> 
> His skill combo (EE,Q,R,Q) does over 1000 raw damage, without any items.
> 
> The items that I have listed were mostly tanky items.
> 
> All 6 of your items contribute to your DPS, and your damage is based almost entirely on them.
> 
> Lee Sin's skills in damage without ANY attack damage/ability power = 200+170+170+600=1140 damage.
> 
> This is not including auto attacks with the trinity force's proc, or the bonus damage on the last Q, or any other damage gained from items. Or the fact that his Q scales 0.9:1 with attack damage, and that his ulti scales 2:1 with attack damage
> 
> So there you have it. A **** ton of damage, while having 3.6k health from the build, 140 armour, 177 magic resist, 465 movement speed, tenacity.
> 
> All of this while still being cheaper than you Shaco build.


Ok, I was responding (not the face melt lee sin) to chia that you can have same results with another champ with 15k gold.

@Nhb93: I was not talking about the build zackcy mentioned about Lee Sin I was responding to chia, dumbass.


----------



## townending

So many dead bodies...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15488084*
> I'd make a excruciatingly long post of the evaluation of today's meta but i don't think im going to bother.
> 
> Well , there are no other "tanky dps" archetype that has both a chase initiate and a long ass stun even with tenacity items.He still hurts after the initiate because his ult and sunfire is still doing damage to the team while he just mashes QWE sona-style to keep his fury bar up for ANOTHER STUN.
> 
> Comparison with garen is invalid because he has to catch you by surprise to harass you , whereas renekton can do it outright using EEWQ which is frankly free harass due to his stun and denies you farming.


He has a great tool kit -- But the damage output he does with the fact that he can initiate/stun is about it. Once he casts his stun/initiate. That's about it, he's not going to do much more after that.

Garen's Q is plenty fast enough especially with boots to catch basically anyone. No need to have a suprise as you stated. Garen often lanes with another champion. Garen works best in a lane with someone with a snare/stun. The same is said for Renekton.

EDIT: Here's a fun fact -- Did you know Garen with Boots of swiftness (like most build him with) can catch a renekton with his double dash when he picks any boots but swiftness?
My point being is that while he's somewhat tanky. His damage is lackluster to a lot of the tanky DPS, regardless of the tool kit. It's not all about the toolkit.


----------



## andyroo89

Shaco's jack in the boxes are getting buffed again, Hell yeah. They mentioned all his spells are getting tweaked but thye only show the changes to jack in the boxes.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BMkpFjqhfQ[/ame]

The changes they are doing to the jitb made me happy. I am excited to see the other changes to his spells.


----------



## Zackcy

Oh god. Do. Not. Face check.

Morello said they "might have overdone" the Olaf buff, but I don't know about that.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15498048*
> Oh god. Do. Not. Face check.


I know right? Garen 8.0 when it comes to dem bushes.


----------



## mannyfc

in the chatroom....lets get a game goinggg!!!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15497489*
> 
> Lee Sin's skills in damage without ANY attack damage/ability power = 200+170+170+600=1140 damage.
> 
> This is not including auto attacks with the trinity force's proc, or the bonus damage on the last Q, or any other damage gained from items. Or the fact that his Q scales 0.9:*0.9* with attack damage, and that his ulti scales 2:1 with attack damage


Yes , i can't deny that.He has really good scaling on his ult , but other than that , his other abilities doesn't come close to the ridiculous scaling on Udyr's tiger stance.Too bad due to(or very close to) 50% damage mitigation that damage is cut in half and would roughly equate to 25% of the carry's hp ; if not you'd see more pure tank lee sins now eh? I guess his high spell damage is to make up for his terribad attack speed scaling which is particularly prone to AS slows(try fighting a nasus lol , you'd feel like you were lagging).

I do think that his ult is really situational even 1v1 or in teamfights because you usually need flash to be up for it to work in your favor so i never really see it as terribly overpowered even against an enemy lee.

Lee is only good because he relies on the incompetence of players that don't know his kit well to get early kills.I'd say hes on par with GP though.

On another note(although this may prove whatever i said just now to be untrue):


----------



## Zackcy

You use Resonating Strike, to land your ulti.

Overall, high burst damage + tanky + gap closer = unstoppable.

And I have yet to play Udry.

I'd say Lee Sin is quite a ways better than GP.


----------



## willistech

yessssss wu kong bufff. MY DUDE!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15498410*
> You use Resonating Strike, to land your ulti.
> 
> Overall, high burst damage + tanky + gap closer = unstoppable.
> 
> And I have yet to play Udry.
> 
> I'd say Lee Sin is quite a ways better than GP.


The problem does not lie with how i land my ult , but the benefit of it.It wouldn't be a beneficial situation(where either the enemy or myself land) if im unable to kill them with my R or the resonating strike follow-up.

GP has the leverage of farming for atmogs because of his kit , a lee sin with an early warmogs is of no help to the team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15497731*
> He has a great tool kit -- But the damage output he does with the fact that he can initiate/stun is about it. Once he casts his stun/initiate. That's about it, he's not going to do much more after that.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a fun fact -- Did you know Garen with Boots of swiftness (like most build him with) can catch a renekton with his double dash when he picks any boots but swiftness?
> My point being is that while he's somewhat tanky. His damage is lackluster to a lot of the tanky DPS, regardless of the tool kit. It's not all about the toolkit.


Well , as i said , his main source of damage after he had spammed his skills would be from his ult and sunfire cape , which is enough to be a threat to any squishy that he had just stunned.

Oh and remember , just the boots and brutalizer will mean that you have 25% CDR(more if you build a spirit visage later) so you wouldn't be auto attacking for long.

Also , it doesn't matter if garen can catch up if rene has a stun.


----------



## JoeyTB

Olaf buff, interesting hmm...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15499091*
> Olaf buff, interesting hmm...


Now with your choice of lube!


----------



## Zackcy

However, his ulti will have a shorter duration now.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15497669*
> @Nhb93: dumbass.


----------



## Zackcy

:3

Thread http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=16515477


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackcy;15500495*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> thread http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=16515477


freaking awesome


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15500511*
> freaking awesome


I will punch his kids for 12 gold!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*











:3

Thread http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/...php?p=16515477


You made my day.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


I will punch his kids for 12 gold!


You made my day more.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*











:3

Thread http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/...php?p=16515477


The kid on the right has no irises... creepy as hell.

I hate kids.


----------



## yutzybrian

Please stop quoting with the picture lol


----------



## Qasual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


Please stop quoting with the picture lol


^ Quote for truth !


----------



## Myrtl

I'm getting sick of fighting teams with 3+ people using warmogs and atmas.....


----------



## willistech

my last game the level 18 zil ended with 1AP total. pretty awesome NOT


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


my last game the level 18 zil ended with 1AP total. pretty awesome NOT


You gotta run more armor pen than that, especially if you're running jungle Zilean.


----------



## andyroo89

beep boop


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15505895*
> beep boop


You're a bot! I KNEW IT!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15504481*
> I'm getting sick of fighting teams with 3+ people using warmogs and atmas.....


Aww but its so much fun for the team who has the 3+ warmogs and impliers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15505895*
> beep boop


beepity bop


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15508379*
> Aww but its so much fun for the team who has the 3+ warmogs and impliers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beepity bop


Ya, About that.


----------



## Qasual

Eff meh :d


----------



## JoeyTB

Meow, that is all


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Meow, that is all


*purr* :3 btw in your sig it should be see you ON the battlefield.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


*purr* :3 btw in your sig it should be see you ON the battlefield.


You want a treat meowykins? Well you kind of have a tendency to fall through the map at some few points, so you are 'in' the battlefield


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joeytb*


you want a treat meowykins? Well you kind of have a tendency to fall through the map at some few points, so you are 'in' the battlefield :d


lol


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


lol


So how is 'LoL' these days? Been empty without me?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So how is 'LoL' these days? Been empty without me?










No.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


No.


Oh, I am saddened by this haha


----------



## Zackcy

Almost every person who plays free week champs, feeds like crazy. Their excuse? "First time playing so and so".

-_-


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Almost every person who plays free week champs, feeds like crazy. Their excuse? "First time playing so and so".

-_-


derp (O )_____( 0)


----------



## Zackcy

I can play AD Kart better than 90% of the free weekers I play with. Grrrr


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I can play AD Kart better than 90% of the free weekers I play with. Grrrr


I had an ad karth bottom lane go 0-23 in a ranked game... Couldn't carry that.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;15512378*
> I had an ad karth bottom lane go 0-23 in a ranked game... Couldn't carry that.


Lol I wouldn't do that in a ranked game







.

New strat for solo que. If someone is playing a free week champ, look at the #1 guide on mobafire for that champ. Easy counter build.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


I had an ad karth bottom lane go 0-23 in a ranked game... Couldn't carry that.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Lol I wouldn't do that in a ranked game







.

New strat for solo que. If someone is playing a free week champ, look at the #1 guide on mobafire for that champ. Easy counter build.


Haha, joke's on you, I use SoloMid


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Gangplank's W can set you free from Maltz's Ulti. Fiddlesticks probably would destroy. Silence + Crowstorm + Fear + Drain.

I'd probably say Kassadin would be the best counter that I'm aware of.


i thought the only counter to supressive ults now is QSS?


----------



## andyroo89

I like looking at builds but I pretty much know what to use for what situation I am in.

For example,

Last game as ap shaco their enemy trynd was critting me for 597, picked up zhonyas and I lured him into a trap (more like I was seriously low on hp) and he spinned over the wall I hit zhonyas and got him to undying rage and I threw ignite when zhonyas was over and deceived away.

Ignite is so awesome.

"mundo goes this way" *mundo encounters ap shaco with ignite* "Mundo sad"


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15513482*
> Haha, joke's on you, I use SoloMid


Yes, but new players just use mobofire guides, as it's comes up first in google searches. It's funny, cause even against a team with tons of CC, they'll still build sorc shoes cause mobafire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;15513931*
> i thought the only counter to supressive ults now is QSS?


Unless they changed it a patch ago, Gangplank's W can break free of Malz's ulti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15513953*
> Last game as ap shaco their enemy trynd was critting me for 597, picked up zhonyas and I lured him into a trap (more like I was seriously low on hp) and he spinned over the wall I hit zhonyas and got him to undying rage and I threw ignite when zhonyas was over and deceived away.
> 
> Ignite is so awesome.
> 
> "mundo goes this way" *mundo encounters ap shaco with ignite* "Mundo sad"


Trololol. We have to play together some time.

Also, why isn't Tiamat stacking on Gangplank viable?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I think the only character stacking Tiamat works well on is Sivir.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Also, why isn't Tiamat stacking on Gangplank viable?


You need to stack at least 3 Tiamats for his parley to have any kind of significant AoE.


----------



## Myrtl

I played a game earlier today with a twitch stacking tiamat. The game was a easy 20 min win because the twitch was able to snowball. Don't know how effective it would have been had we played a good team though.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I think the only character stacking Tiamat works well on is Sivir.


Don't forget malphite, his passive AoE + tiamat is quite funny.


----------



## hollowtek

wow... these new shaco "fixes" are ridiculously overpowered. boxes inside bushes can now still fear and attack you, you don't even have to be in the bush. lay 4 of them in the bush and it's instant kill at every level.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollowtek*


wow... these new shaco "fixes" are ridiculously overpowered. boxes inside bushes can now still fear and attack you, you don't even have to be in the bush. lay 4 of them in the bush and it's instant kill at every level.


This just means that for the next patch they'll severely nerf him, or remove him until they can fix him.


----------



## Skrumzy

Epic come back.....I mean...really....


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15512227*
> Almost every person who plays free week champs, feeds like crazy. Their excuse? "First time playing so and so".
> 
> -_-


That's why I play new champs vs beginner AI bots







Just to get a feel for their abilities!

Playing a completely new champ vs real players seems ******ed.


----------



## Qasual

I hate peeps who do that...

Off topic: CF 5770's worth it ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;15515822*
> wow... these new shaco "fixes" are ridiculously overpowered. boxes inside bushes can now still fear and attack you, you don't even have to be in the bush. lay 4 of them in the bush and it's instant kill at every level.


What the hell are you talking about? My boxes were able to fear and kill a enemy champ and they were not even in the bushes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15516019*
> This just means that for the next patch they'll severely nerf him, or remove him until they can fix him.


0/10 not even mad.

Stop Q_Qing about shaco, His boxes have been broken for the 8 months and now he has 90% of his bugs fixed people are complaining about it since the boxes are actually doing something now.

His boxes are not even overpowered, Now with the new changes were they will stealth quicker and fear quicker my jungling ganks will be more successful.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15514210*
> Yes, but new players just use mobofire guides, as it's comes up first in google searches. It's funny, cause even against a team with tons of CC, they'll still build sorc shoes cause mobafire.
> 
> Trololol. We have to play together some time.


Not gonna lie I was one of those noobs *still am







* when I would pick up sorc boots when I was early levels. I usually don't put merc treads on shaco. usually sorc or boots of mobility (I pick up moonflair spellblade as my tenacity item) Lately though I have been picking up boots of mobility due to them having fast champs, vayne, garen, rammus, WW.


----------



## r34p3rex

I bet andy is really happy with the new shaco buffs


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15519440*
> I bet andy is really happy with the new shaco buffs


He doesn't really care.


----------



## Qasual

School makes me too depress to be normal.


----------



## Nevaziah

I was thinking of picking up shaco this afternoon and practice jungling/counter-jungling with him.

*Andy*, you willing to give me a hand? we can play a game and i can just watch you do your thing. I usually jungle with Warwick, tryndamere, Fiddlesticks or Xin Zhao. I was thinking of getting lee sin but i'm not so sure, considering he costs 6300 IP and he gets banned in 90% of the ranked games i play in.


----------



## Fabse

Hi there!
Just noticed the threat, and couldn't help but join in.
I havn't played much recently due to time issues, but I have played this game A LOT.
Wonderful wonderful game.
Played it since back in the open beta in the end of 2009.









As to what I prefer to play I'd have to say something along the lines of:
Jax
Mundo
Jarvan
Tristana
Udyr
Gankplank
And whatever comes into mind as I'm about to pick my champion.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;15519969*
> I was thinking of picking up shaco this afternoon and practice jungling/counter-jungling with him.
> 
> *Andy*, you willing to give me a hand? we can play a game and i can just watch you do your thing. I usually jungle with Warwick, tryndamere, Fiddlesticks or Xin Zhao. I was thinking of getting lee sin but i'm not so sure, considering he costs 6300 IP and he gets banned in 90% of the ranked games i play in.


Ya sure. Good thing you're picking shaco up, His boxes are getting buffed and ganking will be more successful now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15519440*
> I bet andy is really happy with the new shaco buffs


Yes, Yes I am.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC;15519484*
> He doesn't really care.


derp (0 )_____( o) who are you?


----------



## Keyan

I'm pissed shaco is getting a buff. he is such a troll on dominion. he places JITB everywhere, 2 of them and ill die. its such horse crap.

does he have a jitb limit? he should.


----------



## Qasual

I don't get why everyone is *****ing about Shaco o.o ...


----------



## TheOddOne

Hi everyone, my ign is Saunt Seraphiel
I play a lot of champs range from ad/ap carry jungler to support
would love to play with u guys


----------



## andyroo89

He is viable? idk XD


----------



## Qasual

Andy, you are viable.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual;15520849*
> Andy, you are viable.


lol


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15520918*
> lol


Text me so I'm not bored in class, I'm so sick of using the poop computers in school. haha.


----------



## bigal1542

Shaco needed the buffs. He is worthless if you know how to play against him. The JitB buffs aren't huge, but they will help. They are going to transition him from a full assassin to more of a supportish-setup-assassin lol


----------



## JoeyTB

Inb4 shaco boxes get the teemo/heimer stacking nerf thing done to them


----------



## theturbofd

Lol I'm falling in love with tryndamere again :]

Oh hey look its joey :] I'm watching you with my sniper!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Inb4 shaco boxes get the teemo/heimer stacking nerf thing done to them



Better be enough to jungle still.

>>115404766
How to deal with a fed AP Shaco
1. Ignore him
2. Don't walk into bushes

How to deal with a fed AD Shaco
1. Surrender

AP shaco - sorry, I go for max CDR and shiv like crazy

AD shaco - Never get my build done cause of this


----------



## Qasual

Just got L4D2 on sale, hmmm tempting ...


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Lol I'm falling in love with tryndamere again :]

Oh hey look its joey :] I'm watching you with my sniper!


Oh lawd, am I not even safe in the lol thread?







I think so far the score is 2 for you 1 to me


----------



## Qasual

Argh school is so boring, waiting three hours till my next class.

Anyone down for some LoL tonight and maybe some L4D2 ?


----------



## Zackcy

Gonna try playing Lol on this P4 rig. 512mb of RAM. Intel integrated graphics.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



The arm time reduction on Jack in the Box is no longer in the coming patch. It will still take 2 seconds to arm. We felt that 1.5 seconds was not enough time to adequately respond to a "this will fear you if you stand near it" especially with ping. It also let him do crazy things like get a free JitB proc from a major CC like Sion or Taric. He's still able to, just not as easily.

However, he will no longer lose the crit from Deceive after throwing a spell, meaning you can Deceive over a wall, throw a JitB to block escape, and then attack and still crit your opponent. Throwing the JitB will still reveal you.

Shaco will still deal reduced damage on later ranks of JitB and have a slighly lower AP ratio, increased cast range, and *unlisted in the Patch Preview, will now proc Two-Shiv Poison's slow via the Hallucinate clone, as it didn't before.*


What? Do they mean the clone will slow on explosion?

so much for AP shaco, BTW there bringing back the "you can see the JITB in fog of war, Well reveal shaco", still I hope they realize that they need to remove it and put it back to what it was.


----------



## Zackcy

Shaco destroys my jungle early game. I have to flash to escape his boxes of doom Q_Q


----------



## andyroo89

Soooo, I am thinking up picking up tryndamere, Tips? Suggestions?


----------



## Keyan

crit a lot.


----------



## Qasual

Make sure your right arm is bigger than your left arm.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Soooo, I am thinking up picking up tryndamere, Tips? Suggestions?


I melt face with him in most games I play him. He is an easy jungler and can take top lane great. If I see the enemy team has very little cc I will usually take him top solo. I run exhaust and tele on him just so I can farm like a machine. The only sad part is games never go long enough for me to really get powerful. He is even better in blind pick


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Soooo, I am thinking up picking up tryndamere, Tips? Suggestions?


spin, shout, hit things, heal, spin away... isn't that how tryn is played?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


spin, shout, hit things, heal, spin away... isn't that how tryn is played?










Greatest guide EVAR


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Soooo, I am thinking up picking up tryndamere, Tips? Suggestions?


Don't shell $20 into the legendary.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Greatest guide EVAR


Well if you ever want guides for any other champs just hit me up







(not like im good with any champs >_> )


----------



## smokebaca

i am looking for some good people who want to start a 5v5 or 3v3 premade league group I am better than good not the best but i am tired of random ranked games with trolls or idiots who wont stop feeding if interested PM me. This will be a brand new formed group so it may take a while to get some 5 peeps or 2 others. I play any roll i prefer not to do ap carry though


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Don't shell $20 into the legendary.


never.


----------



## smokebaca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Shaco needed the buffs. He is worthless if you know how to play against him. The JitB buffs aren't huge, but they will help. They are going to transition him from a full assassin to more of a supportish-setup-assassin lol


btw shaco was not useless i raped with him before the patch and will rape even more now.... for those who want to use him just get trinity force and you will have HUGE burst 150% damage increase + backstab + X% increase from Q makes you take easily half health of carries in any game near the end of the games... besides he is the best ganker in the game with flash/stealth flash


----------



## weipim

OMG, I must join this club haha

My lol nickname is Das Ganker


----------



## weipim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokebaca*


btw shaco was not useless i raped with him before the patch and will rape even more now.... for those who want to use him just get trinity force and you will have HUGE burst 150% damage increase + backstab + X% increase from Q makes you take easily half health of carries in any game near the end of the games... besides he is the best ganker in the game with flash/stealth flash


burst wise that is true, however, I feel like shaco is way too dependent on teammates and your enemy as well, lets say if you want to go AP and ambush with your turrets, then you will have to kinda lure them into the missile stacks, however most high level players do buy wards. For AD and backstab burst, most of the case you don't really initiate the fight, you kinda jump into it in the middle, but that leaves your teammates a 4v5 temporary disdvantage for a while, sometimes that can be critical


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokebaca*


btw shaco was not useless i raped with him before the patch and will rape even more now.... for those who want to use him just get trinity force and you will have HUGE burst 150% damage increase + backstab + X% increase from Q makes you take easily half health of carries in any game near the end of the games... besides he is the best ganker in the game with flash/stealth flash


past 10 games I've played against shaco... EACH ONE he had OVER 20 kills. That has to say something at the LEAST. either way he's now on my permanent ban list.

Note: it seems shaco is now banned in 90% of matches haha... thank god.


----------



## andyroo89

Jeez I hope there is no garen in this bush.

NOPE ITS JUST ME, SHACO.


----------



## Zackcy

If you wanna play Try, build him like any glass cannon carry. Critical strike is more important to Try then most carries.

Bers Shoes, Phantom dancer, Infinity Edge, blood thirstier, Guardian Angel, something else.

You can just bomb in on the carry, right click them to death, then focus who ever your team is focusing. With your GA and ulti, you pretty much have 3 lives. You probably want to use your ulti before your GA.After your ulti runs out, consume the fury you gain from it (and from auto attacking) to heal, and E away (if the fight goes in your teams favor.

Farm. Try has one of the best late games.

I believe his skill sequence is R>Q>W>E


----------



## hollowtek

Tryn epic lifesteal+bloodlust build... PD, TF, IE, SF, boots of choice (Ionia boots work well this build), situation item of choice. Optional replace SF with gunblade. This works because bloodlust AP scaling is epic.


----------



## Zackcy

100% crit is also nice on Try. And his Ulti still works even if he is CCed.


----------



## willistech

A good Tryn can live through anything. The noob ones you can stun and kill real quick if you can burst fast enough. Did it a few times with Poppy today.


----------



## Zackcy

Thing is, Try can pop his ulti through any CC and then E out.


----------



## willistech

we've established that.


----------



## andyroo89

lol Had 201 armor and 102 mresis as jungling shaco, 1v1 their trynd XD


----------



## andyroo89

OMG NEW SHACO SKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://imgur.com/a/sbi9Y

cho gath got a new skin too.


----------



## Qasual

Cool beans, insane Shaco!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15523873*
> Soooo, I am thinking up picking up tryndamere, Tips? Suggestions?


DEMACIAAAAAA

no, wait, that's the wrong person...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevaziah;15519969*
> I was thinking of picking up shaco this afternoon and practice jungling/counter-jungling with him.
> 
> *Andy*, you willing to give me a hand? we can play a game and i can just watch you do your thing. I usually jungle with Warwick, tryndamere, Fiddlesticks or Xin Zhao. I was thinking of getting lee sin but i'm not so sure, considering he costs 6300 IP and he gets banned in 90% of the ranked games i play in.


Apparently that would get him REALLY ANGRY for some reason.









Also , lee sin is probably one of the champs you can have the most fun with...wait...why you not have him?


----------



## Qasual

Pshh


----------



## jigglylizard

I want that Cho skin! He looks like a T-Rex exhibit...

I need to focus on a champ or two, i'm an altoholic. I have a ton of champs and only know how to play most decently at best, even with 600+ games played.

I need to focus!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


I need to focus on a champ or two, i'm an altoholic. I have a ton of champs and only know how to play most decently at best, even with 600+ games played.

I need to focus!


You're not alone! Since I barely have 200 games played, I just deny my addiction of buying the cheap heroes. That way I can have more of them. Instead I say I'm still looking for a character that fits my style best!









So, anyone pick up Shyvana yet?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15529053*
> Apparently that would get him REALLY ANGRY for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also , lee sin is probably one of the champs you can have the most fun with...wait...why you not have him?


First impression makes a difference, He asked me for help not inviting me and spamming in LoL chat telling me to accept it.


----------



## Nevaziah

Andy, I 'm going to have to apologize for yesterday








My friends ended up kidnaping me and forcing me to play Battlefield 3 for most of the evening. To make matters worse, They had me buy Udyr and Sion instead.
Luckily I'm a player who can play any champ easily with 2 or 3 games practice but my FIRst jungle with Udyr, my team bottom and top feed 10 kills in barely 10 minutes. I barely get any jungling done because they are free to come in and take my jungle and/or i have to defend turrets.

Guess I will try again today, but I feel like trying out Graves, Galeo and Malzahar for free week


----------



## willistech

I fell back in love with Poppy. shes such a bad ass *****, and people under estimate her all the time.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


I fell back in love with Poppy. shes such a bad ass *****, and people under estimate her all the time.


I think itâ€™s because there are so many bad Poppys. No one expects to see a good one.

Then again, I love Ryze because he is underestimated as well, and hes a hell of a lot easier to use compaired to poppy slamming people in the wall.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Underestimate ryze? I've too many memories of him eating my health bar to underestimate D:

Idly, has anyone tried Shyvana yet?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Underestimate ryze? I've too many memories of him eating my health bar to underestimate D:

Idly, has anyone tried Shyvana yet?


no, but I went against her, Threw a madreds on and ate her hp.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Myrtl*


I think itâ€™s because there are so many bad Poppys. No one expects to see a good one.

Then again, I love Ryze because he is underestimated as well, and hes a hell of a lot easier to use compaired to poppy slamming people in the wall.


some guy was like ripping on my items when i got sheen so i ran into the lane and murdered him. traditionally i go for trinity force right off the bat is that wrong?


----------



## Myrtl

I don't play poppy because I would be one of the bad ones (i'm fail at wall slamming)! That said, Trinity should be Poppy's core item for AD build with her Q being 4 seconds or less with cooldown reduction. Maybe that guy though AP poppy is the only way to play? Even then you would still get sheen for lich bane....


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


I fell back in love with Poppy. shes such a bad ass *****, and people under estimate her all the time.


whats your IGN? I can't seem to find you on the list.

I have thought about running poppy again, but haven't done so yet. If you want, I'd enjoy doing a game or two and seeing this poppy.

Do you prefer ad or ap?


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


some guy was like ripping on my items when i got sheen so i ran into the lane and murdered him. traditionally i go for trinity force right off the bat is that wrong?


Not in my opinion...I normally go a philo first, then get lvl 1 boots, get sheen, upgrade my boots situationally, then get tri-force, and finish my build from there, and get generally great results...although AP poppy is hilarious if you can land your full combo


----------



## willistech

I build her AD which is how I had in the past. I go boots + health pots to start. I rush sheen then finish boots. then i get trin force and so on.

IGN is willisdis on my smurf or akawillis (i think) on my 30. I'll be in chat after work.


----------



## Fortunex

Best way to build Poppy is either AP nuke/carry-rapist, or tanky AD (Triforce then tank items) imo. Triforce+Tank Poppy is hilarious, because even after your ult ends you're incredibly beefy. Diving 2 towers, three shotting an Ashe, and walking out alive is an awesome feeling.


----------



## willistech

Thats exactly how I play.


----------



## willistech

I might try AP Poppy tonight I can totally see that being pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Zackcy

Pentium 4 2.8 ghz, Intel integrated graphics, 54000 RPM drive, 512mb of RAM.

Should I que with other people and punish them with lag/terrible load times? Haven't tried it out on this rig. I hope I can get a steady 30 fps.

Well I'll try beginner bots.

Also, I'm in love with Gangplank. Dat laugh when he ulties <3


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Pentium 4 2.8 ghz, Intel integrated graphics, 54000 RPM drive, 512mb of RAM.

Should I que with other people and punish them with lag/terrible load times? Haven't tried it out on this rig. I hope I can get a steady 30 fps.

Well I'll try beginner bots.

Also, I'm in love with Gangplank. Dat laugh when he ulties <3


54,000?









I like Miss fortune's ulti laugh better. Although in her case it's more of a mad cackle >_>


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Pentium 4 2.8 ghz, Intel integrated graphics, 54000 RPM drive, 512mb of RAM.

Should I que with other people and punish them with lag/terrible load times? Haven't tried it out on this rig. I hope I can get a steady 30 fps.

Well I'll try beginner bots.

Also, I'm in love with Gangplank. Dat laugh when he ulties <3


54000RPM.. you'd be the first to load


----------



## Zackcy

Fiddlestick's ulti makes the best sound in the game.

Also


----------



## andyroo89

People who complain about these shaco "nerfs" obviously suck to complain about them. Stay ****ty.


----------



## Zackcy

Shaco is not only extremely hard to counter jungle, but he can kill you across the map with his bush box trap. Counter jungling as Shaco is a joke. Free wards, that kill people. *Kill *people.


----------



## willistech

I would be playing LoL right now but I have to re-download the new episode of Bleach because the fail ass source in my RSS feed had messed up subs AND audio.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have played over 2k games and one thing I must say, Riot is doing a terrible job in term of organizing an event and releasing new champ every 2 weeks. When I first started the game (beta) it was pretty gud in term of champs selection, but now I feel bad for newbs who play their first games against Graves (released week not post-nerf) must go like 0-5 to 0-10







and smurfs that use money to unlock champs ... oh god


----------



## andyroo89

Ok, I go to subway to get my grandma and I subway sandwhiches and I ordered my grandma's sub first and the lady doesn't even ask me if I want 2nd sandwhich she just asks do you want chips or a drink? OH BUT THE OTHER LADY MAKING SANDWHICHES ASKED DO YOU WANT A SECOND SANDWHICH?!?!?!? WDF SERIOUSLY I LOSE A LoL GAME THEN I CANNOT EVEN GET A COMPETENT WOMAN TO LET ME HAVE ANOTHER SANDWHICH MADE??? My dinner was small bag of chips, Not pleasant at all.

That pissed me off and I could not even rant about it to that stupid.... ugh. Subway is not getting my service anymore.


----------



## gspin2k1

Summoner Name: Master Dim Sum

Quick Intro:
Playing since March. Have a little over 400 Normal wins. Hit Bronze in ranked last season. I still haven't played a rank game for season 2 as I want to get more practice in before I jump back into ranked. Right now I play everything. Strongest at jungling, and solo top. Weakest at support and mage, but I'm working on it. Anyway feel free to add me if you want to play some games. Always looking to play games with other "tryhards".


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15537043*
> Summoner Name: Master Dim Sum
> 
> Quick Intro:
> Playing since March. Have a little over 400 Normal wins. Hit Bronze in ranked last season. I still haven't played a rank game for season 2 as I want to get more practice in before I jump back into ranked. Right now I play everything. Strongest at jungling, and solo top. Weakest at support and mage, but I'm working on it. Anyway feel free to add me if you want to play some games. Always looking to play games with other "tryhards".


Welcome, Says Guam IDK if this is true but isn't Guam US military territory which ask me if you're in the Military?


----------



## gspin2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15537213*
> Welcome, Says Guam IDK if this is true but isn't Guam US military territory which ask me if you're in the Military?


Guam is a US territory with two big military bases (navy and air force) on it.

1) I am a US citizen, that was born and raised here, but I did live in the states (Washington) for a good chunk of time (and I sure do miss the pings I would get out there).
2) I am not in the military.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15536727*
> Ok, I go to subway to get my grandma and I subway sandwhiches and I ordered my grandma's sub first and the lady doesn't even ask me if I want 2nd sandwhich she just asks do you want chips or a drink? OH BUT THE OTHER LADY MAKING SANDWHICHES ASKED DO YOU WANT A SECOND SANDWHICH?!?!?!? WDF SERIOUSLY I LOSE A LoL GAME THEN I CANNOT EVEN GET A COMPETENT WOMAN TO LET ME HAVE ANOTHER SANDWHICH MADE??? My dinner was small bag of chips, Not pleasant at all.
> 
> That pissed me off and I could not even rant about it to that stupid.... ugh. Subway is not getting my service anymore.


Maybe you should ask her to make another?









Even if she didn't , im quite sure you can re-queue for it.

Well anyway i just hit 90k IP :3


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15536727*
> Ok, I go to subway to get my grandma and I subway sandwhiches and I ordered my grandma's sub first and the lady doesn't even ask me if I want 2nd sandwhich she just asks do you want chips or a drink? OH BUT THE OTHER LADY MAKING SANDWHICHES ASKED DO YOU WANT A SECOND SANDWHICH?!?!?!? WDF SERIOUSLY I LOSE A LoL GAME THEN I CANNOT EVEN GET A COMPETENT WOMAN TO LET ME HAVE ANOTHER SANDWHICH MADE??? My dinner was small bag of chips, Not pleasant at all.
> 
> That pissed me off and I could not even rant about it to that stupid.... ugh. Subway is not getting my service anymore.


wait... why didnt you order another sub? i'm so confused.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15537589*
> Maybe you should ask her to make another?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if she didn't , im quite sure you can re-queue for it.
> 
> Well anyway i just hit 90k IP :3


There was a line behind me kind of nudging me to move ahead. Annoying as hell. Not going there. Just gonna order chinese next time, there food is amazing around here.

Edit; Now that I think about it subway sandwiches make me have IBS so I guess it was more of a good thing I did not order anything.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15537608*
> There was a line behind me kind of nudging me to move ahead. Annoying as hell. Not going there. Just gonna order chinese next time, there food is amazing around here.
> 
> Edit; Now that I think about it subway sandwiches make me have IBS so I guess it was more of a good thing I did not order anything.


Bish, I live in New York, don't talk to me about good Chinese food.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15537657*
> Bish, I live in New York, don't talk to me about good Chinese food.


I live in an ACTUAL Asian country.

Problem?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15537722*
> I live in an ACTUAL Asian country.
> 
> Problem?


No problem, I don't have to worry about getting hit and dying every time I drive.









lol j/k


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15537657*
> Bish, I live in New York, don't talk to me about good Chinese food.


**** you have good pizza and that is it.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne;15536245*
> I have played over 2k games and one thing I must say, Riot is doing a terrible job in term of organizing an event and releasing new champ every 2 weeks. When I first started the game (beta) it was pretty gud in term of champs selection, but now I feel bad for newbs who play their first games against Graves (released week not post-nerf) must go like 0-5 to 0-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and smurfs that use money to unlock champs ... oh god


Riot's new champion system.

1)New champion is released
2)OPed for the first week, insta banned in ranked.
3)Champ is nerfed to the point no one uses them.

I don't mind if they release a new champion every week, as long as the champ is balanced or underpowered.


----------



## groundzero9

Day 4 without power. Arrrrrgh.


----------



## willistech

so AP Poppy has a LOT of burst damage I basically 2 shotted Brand in a game last night.


----------



## andyroo89

I quit, gg LoL.


----------



## willistech

lol you quit? Shaco changes that bad?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


lol you quit? Shaco changes that bad?


No, I suck at the game in general. No reason to keep playing a game I suck at.


----------



## willistech

kids these days


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


I have played over 2k games and one thing I must say, Riot is doing a terrible job in term of organizing an event and releasing new champ every 2 weeks. When I first started the game (beta) it was pretty gud in term of champs selection, but now I feel bad for newbs who play their first games against Graves (released week not post-nerf) must go like 0-5 to 0-10







and smurfs that use money to unlock champs ... oh god


Wait... are you THE Odd One?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Wait... are you THE Odd One?


No, unless he is using a smurf.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


kids these days










I am not a kid xP, well... idk D:


----------



## willistech

lol i'm old so to me you are a kid


----------



## Qasual

LoL Sucks D:


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I quit, gg LoL.


Come to the dark side, we have cookies


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Come to the dark side, we have cookies










And they were dericious.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


And they were dericious.


Yeah they were delicious, shame they are all gone now


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


lol i'm old so to me you are a kid










I see, if you have grey hair too then were both old. Not just you.


----------



## willistech

I do not have grey hair lol. I'll be turning 28 in 10 days


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


I do not have grey hair lol. I'll be turning 28 in 10 days










damn, Ya I am turning 22 in 2 months xP


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


I have played over 2k games and one thing I must say, Riot is doing a terrible job in term of organizing an event and releasing new champ every 2 weeks. When I first started the game (beta) it was pretty gud in term of champs selection, but now I feel bad for newbs who play their first games against Graves (released week not post-nerf) must go like 0-5 to 0-10







and smurfs that use money to unlock champs ... oh god


Is that just a crazy coincidence or are you "the" TheOddOne?


----------



## beegeehost

Lol, that would be awesome, but somehow i doubt he's the real TheOddOne...one can still hope though, I generally jungle, and it would be sick to know that we got a pro jungler on the boards :L


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I see, if you have grey hair too then were both old. Not just you.


Pft, you young whippersnappers!

I'm turning 28 in *five* days!


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Pft, you young whippersnappers!

I'm turning 28 in *five* days!

















Careful you don't have any senior moments while playing LoL sir


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigal1542*


Wait... are you THE Odd One?


Nope, but I know him though


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beegeehost*


Careful you don't have any senior moments while playing LoL sir


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Is that just a crazy coincidence or are you "the" TheOddOne?


I guess no couple of pages back, and was right.


----------



## Akusho

That was some game... we started as 4x5 until level 16-17. That minion count on Graves... damn.


----------



## beegeehost

701?!
lolololololololol, killing creeps with ad champs are so easy, but still, that's hilarious


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Pft, you young whippersnappers!

I'm turning 28 in *five* days!

















HA i'm 5 days younger than you!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


HA i'm 5 days younger than you!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


Nope, but I know him though










Dang lol. Oh wellz you're still welcome here


----------



## DWSR

Summoner name Aoyfe. I play pub carry jungle Amumu and jungle Yi.

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR;15545928*
> Summoner name Aoyfe. I play pub carry jungle Amumu and jungle Yi.
> 
> Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


Welcome! I am always looking for someone to carry me







.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542;15545874*
> Dang lol. Oh wellz you're still welcome here


After i watched the Counter Jungle Nunu tutorial by OddOne I was the best Nunu player ever for like a month lol


----------



## DWSR

Counter jungling is only really good in pub matches. When I'm playing with my friends, we usually feed off of counter junglers. I don't understand why its gotten so popular.

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho;15545308*
> That was some game... we started as 4x5 until level 16-17. That minion count on Graves... damn.


Whoa that is a crazy minion count. Highest I've gotten in is in the low 400s, and that was with Graves too lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Chogath is so versititle. Kinda like Gangplank. Which is why I love both.

Must...........resist............skin........


----------



## Qasual

SoooooooooOooooo I need aa new AD champ to play...


----------



## andyroo89

Move along... nothing to see here.


----------



## Zackcy

Meta golem Lee Sin is a nice AD carry


----------



## JoeyTB

I feel like a child in this thread now :/


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15549593*
> I feel like a child in this thread now :/


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I feel like a child in this thread now :/


Yeah, but where are you going to find one this late at night?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Yeah, but where are you going to find one this late at night?


Oh Tohru, taking my words and twisting them into evil evil things. I wish this laptop could run lol, stupid grand canyon...


----------



## Psyren

How's the new champ? Too busy playing Dungeon Defenders and Sanctum to care about LoL at the mo


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


After i watched the Counter Jungle Nunu tutorial by OddOne I was the best Nunu player ever for like a month lol


Until the nerf hammer struck him LOL
Lee Sin OP jungler npnpnp


----------



## andyroo89

Any redhead girls in this thread now? Gonna be a cold night and I need someone to keep me warm


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't do cyber sorry.


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Chogath is so versititle. Kinda like Gangplank. Which is why I love both.

Must...........resist............skin........


GENTLEMAN *dun dun dun dun dundundundun!*


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


GENTLEMAN *dun dun dun dun dundundundun!*


Would you like some cheese with your wine?


----------



## Tchernobyl

If jurassic Cho'gath doesn't make T-rex sounds, I shall be sorely disappointed~


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


If jurassic Cho'gath doesn't make T-rex sounds, I shall be sorely disappointed~


/thread


----------



## Zackcy

Btw guys


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


I don't do cyber sorry.


Lies, You're not a redhead.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Lies, You're not a redhead.


I wonder what you look like IRL


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15555700*
> I wonder what you look like IRL


Not a redhead.


----------



## Zackcy

So many episodes seasons I just wanted to hit that guy in the face


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15556308*
> So many episodes seasons I just wanted to hit that guy in the face


lol


----------



## andyroo89

I was hoping not having to do this.

Bump


----------



## consume

The fastest doublebuff in all of history:

  
 You Tube  



 
yes its not safe, and is probably the worst possible route but it was an epic battol.


----------



## rprice06

lol at above


----------



## andyroo89

lol at the shyvana jungling. If I start at red buff and jungle I usually clear my jungle and have double buff around 3:45-3:55


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


lol at the shyvana jungling. If I start at red buff and jungle I usually clear my jungle and have double buff around 3:45-3:55


Too bad you can't gank because you would have used all your potions already.

Unlike lee sin , hes a boss.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Too bad you can't gank because you would have used all your potions already.

Unlike lee sin , hes a boss.










Actually not at all, When I arrived to blue buff I had 3 pots left. I would have 2 after blue buff camp.


----------



## JoeyTB

So I'm just checking that LoL does have an asian server side to it right? If so looks like i'll be headed over there for a bit soon...


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


So I'm just checking that LoL does have an asian server side to it right? If so looks like i'll be headed over there for a bit soon...


I think that's the Garena server?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I think that's the Garena server?


Would you mind going into a bit more detail, I would google but the internet here sucks some major a$$....


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## beegeehost

Meh, I really don't like shyvanna jungle :S
Sure, she can clear jungle with relative ease, but then what? She has no serious cc apart from knocking people back via her ult, which most shyvannas i see don't do, her ms buff at early levels aren't high enough to warrant as a good gap closer, and even if she flashes to you, or ghosts...what can she do? A shyvanna's never gotten a good gank in my lane,whether she's on my side or not...I never even have to pop a summoner's :S I dunno, I just find shyvanna as a lane to be more viable than putting her in a jungle, which causes someone like udyr to be useless if there's already a solo top


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost;15567404*
> Meh, I really don't like shyvanna jungle :S
> Sure, she can clear jungle with relative ease, but then what? She has no serious cc apart from knocking people back via her ult, which most shyvannas i see don't do, her ms buff at early levels aren't high enough to warrant as a good gap closer, and even if she flashes to you, or ghosts...what can she do? A shyvanna's never gotten a good gank in my lane,whether she's on my side or not...I never even have to pop a summoner's :S I dunno, I just find shyvanna as a lane to be more viable than putting her in a jungle, which causes someone like udyr to be useless if there's already a solo top


Well you don't really NEED the cc. I'm not high elo so maybe it's different up there but the slow from red buff usually works fine for me. Also, most of the time I go for a quick phage, which procs slow. You're right though, she can clear fast but she's not as useful as dedicated junglers. Still fun imo.

Also here's a video of saintvicious using jungle shyvana : http://www.own3d.tv/video/259695


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;15565817*
> I think that's the Garena server?


Don't bother , playerbase is TERRIBLE.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15567717*
> Well you don't really NEED the cc. I'm not high elo so maybe it's different up there but the slow from red buff usually works fine for me. Also, most of the time I go for a quick phage, which procs slow. You're right though, she can clear fast but she's not as useful as dedicated junglers. Still fun imo.
> 
> Also here's a video of saintvicious using jungle shyvana : http://www.own3d.tv/video/259695


That's actually a valid response, I just don't like having to depend on a red buff so heavily until you get phage


----------



## DWSR

Jungle Yi is so dependant on red buff for early ganks.. I know I could build a phage, but I just prefer to gank for lanes with a hard CC.

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillskill

I just went on a bit of a free to play splurge. Grabbed DC Online so I figured it wouldn't be fair unless I tried LoL too. Reading the last few pages of this thread gives me the feeling I. Going to get bounced all over the place by veteran players though!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill;15570818*
> I just went on a bit of a free to play splurge. Grabbed DC Online so I figured it wouldn't be fair unless I tried LoL too. Reading the last few pages of this thread gives me the feeling I. Going to get bounced all over the place by veteran players though!


LoL is really good about slowly introducing you into the game. There are bots you can play against with different difficulty levels. That way you can avoid the vets until your summoner is around lvl 10-15ish. You can choose to do pvp at any time though.


----------



## DWSR

Don't bother playing with bots more than 1 or 2 games, to be honest. If you have any friends (or heck, even someone in the OCN LoL Club) to play with, it's much more educational than playing with bots. The bots do incredibly stupid things that no human player will do once you hit the 10+ summoner level range. Also, the bots on your team aren't adaptive to which lane you choose to play in, nor are they particularly interested in team fighting. All that's required to win a bot game is to just outpush them.


----------



## Myrtl

The intermediate bots gank and team fight once they hit about lvl 9(?) or your team destroys a tower. They are also very aggressive right off the bat. Of course you can use that aggression to punish them once you know how.


----------



## Sriracha

Hey everyone, I've been playing League for about a year and a half now after playing DotA and HoN on and off for these past couple of years.

Ranked Solo rating: As of now, usually hovers around 1100. Yeah, I know it's crappy but I've had an awful start in terms of placement matches for both seasons so far. My ultimate goal is to reach at least gold by the end of Season 2.

My favorite champ hands down is Ezreal, but here's a list of champions that I'm pretty competent at and run in ranked regularly:

Solo top: Irelia, Jarvan
AP Mid: Malzahar, Brand, Orianna
AD Carry: Ezreal, Vayne, MF, Ashe
Support: Janna, Soraka
Jungle: Udyr, Amumu, currently learning Warwick, planning on getting Lee Sin

Hope to play a game with some other Overclockers soon!


----------



## willistech

Warwick just isnt cool without the Urf the Manatee skin


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


warwick just isnt cool without the urf the manatee skin










qft


----------



## Keyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


Warwick just isnt cool without the Urf the Manatee skin










http://na.leagueoflegends.com/harrow...ntest#panel1-6


----------



## gtsteviiee

Hey guys, having a little bit of problem here.

So, when I play league of legends, my PC would just black out, or would have these weird lines. I don't know if it's the drivers or it's league because when I play other games it doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## groundzero9

Be glad you have Internet Andy







I've had power back now for two days but still not cable.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beegeehost*


qft


good refute there


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


Warwick just isnt cool without the Urf the Manatee skin










Or Kat without the Kitty Kat skin


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


Hey guys, having a little bit of problem here.

So, when I play league of legends, my PC would just black out, or would have these weird lines. I don't know if it's the drivers or it's league because when I play other games it doesn't seem to happen.


did you have anything as weird as this










some reason on everything hi i had them weird black boxes around everyone including minions/neturals... i havent tried replicating it again cos dropping down to lower gpu settings seemed to of fixed it (so i just assumed gpu overheating)....hmmmm


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Be glad you have Internet Andy







I've had power back now for two days but still not cable.


I am glad.


----------



## Epona

So turns out Riot Games is hosting a dominion tournament at my school. Even though I quit LoL a Few weeks ago, I'm thinking about starting back up for a Chance to play against some people from Riot Games. If any of you are from the St. Louis area and want to participate, let me know. :0


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;15576702*
> So turns out Riot Games is hosting a dominion tournament at my school. Even though I quit LoL a Few weeks ago, I'm thinking about starting back up for a Chance to play against some people from Riot Games. If any of you are from the St. Louis area and want to participate, let me know. :0


If Phreak is there, can you do one thing for me... Punch him right in the face, cheers.


----------



## rprice06

QUICK! Post your best Dominion Game!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15575291*
> img


Wait...something is not right...Udyr is laning....MASTER YI STARTING WITH DORAN'S SHIELD?!

*** BBQ.


----------



## Zackcy

I almost never lane with melee champs except for Try.


----------



## golfergolfer

I was just wondering since sort of on the topic on dominion who is the best champ for it? and if no one can recommend a certain champ what should i look for?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer;15578268*
> I was just wondering since sort of on the topic on dominion who is the best champ for it? and if no one can recommend a certain champ what should i look for?


Akali, jax pretty much any hyper carry person really :/

Back to what this thread is about... Does anyone listen to the music from the old Nintendo 64 games? Like Banjo and Kazooie.. Or am I just weird?


----------



## Qasual

Boooring.


----------



## JoeyTB

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eELH0ivexKA[/ame]


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*


I was just wondering since sort of on the topic on dominion who is the best champ for it? and if no one can recommend a certain champ what should i look for?


Poppy is pretty rape from what I've heard.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


If Phreak is there, can you do one thing for me... Punch him right in the face, cheers.


Andy flashes over the wall, TONS OF DAMAGE!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Andy flashes over the wall, TONS OF DAMAGE!











lol


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So, I'm at level 30 now. Any tips for ranked games?


----------



## Fortunex

Don't take them seriously


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


So, I'm at level 30 now. Any tips for ranked games?


While I haven't hit 30 yet, I heard Shaco/Yi/Try are the 3 champs that are most effective at your starting Elo.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


So, I'm at level 30 now. Any tips for ranked games?


Don't rely on your team mates... Oh wait, thats just any game of lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


So, I'm at level 30 now. Any tips for ranked games?


Pick AP, ask for mid, go 5-0 against opponent, push straight to inhib, go gank. 
don't play jungler/support cuz they won't work in low elo games (been there done that)


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


Pick AP, ask for mid, go 5-0 against opponent, push straight to inhib, go gank. 
don't play jungler/support cuz they won't work in low elo games (been there done that)


Are you...the same oddone on tsm?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Are you...the same oddone on tsm? 


nope







he said he knew him though


----------



## Akusho

My new favorite AP carry


----------



## Nhb93

18/0/6 Nasus game. Glorious full build with elixers 45 minutes in.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


18/0/6 Nasus game. Glorious full build with elixers 45 minutes in.


Who let the dog out? 
How hard was your Q hitting?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Don't rely on your team mates... Oh wait, thats just any multiplayer game.


Fixed









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


Pick AP, ask for mid, go 5-0 against opponent, push straight to inhib, go gank. 
don't play jungler/support cuz they won't work in low elo games (been there done that)


Weren't you ranked #1 on the NA server?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Who let the dog out? 
How hard was your Q hitting?


1411 crit on dragon, 993 hit on Nexus. Didn't get a final check, but it was at +376 bonus last I looked, and it might have just broken 400 by the end. Solo top against Tryn and Mao, didn't end well for them. Stayed in lane with a Philo Stone, Heart of Gold, 2 Health Pots, and a Mana Pot long enough to go back and outright buy Trinity Force and Merc Treads. Game was downhill from there. We even lost our Vlad for about 5 minutes in the middle.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15584382*
> Are you...the same oddone on tsm?


Glad I googled that one before commenting, I was thinking of an entirely different TSM that has absolutely nothing to do with gaming lol


----------



## andyroo89

I add some images to my redhead folder, here is one... I may get in trouble for this one...


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

I ran into something weird today and was wondering if any of you have had same issue. i was playing a normal game, my power went out (usually not a problem but i forgot to plug my router into my battery backup) so i lost connection. Once i reconnected i couldn't attack at all. So i recalled which fixed the problem, but then it happened again so every 3 minutes or so i had to recall. Now i don't have to tell you guys that this was a game breaker for me. BUT WE WON

Anyone know how to fix this or has anyone even encountered.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mstrofdashadows;15587887*
> I ran into something weird today and was wondering if any of you have had same issue. i was playing a normal game, my power went out (usually not a problem but i forgot to plug my router into my battery backup) so i lost connection. Once i reconnected i couldn't attack at all. So i recalled which fixed the problem, but then it happened again so every 3 minutes or so i had to recall. Now i don't have to tell you guys that this was a game breaker for me. BUT WE WON
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this or has anyone even encountered.


Nope sorry bro, haven't had the problem. Send riot a notice, as it might be a reoccurring problem for others.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15587796*
> I add some images to my redhead folder, here is one... I may get in trouble for this one...


Um...YEAH YOU LIKE IT DON'T YOU?









Actually , i wouldn't want to know where you have gotten those pictures


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15588149*
> Um...YEAH YOU LIKE IT DON'T YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , i wouldn't want to know where you have gotten those pictures


I'm not into the hardcore bondage...


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15575291*
> did you have anything as weird as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some reason on everything hi i had them weird black boxes around everyone including minions/neturals... i havent tried replicating it again cos dropping down to lower gpu settings seemed to of fixed it (so i just assumed gpu overheating)....hmmmm


No, it would just turn black or gray.. I don't know why.

And, I'm extremely tired of losing every game. Always get paired up with a bunch of idiots. Anyone for normal games?


----------



## Qasual

I need anti-depressants.


----------



## DWSR

Proof that metagolem is broken. It works on Attack Speed champions.


----------



## Aawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06;15577019*
> QUICK! Post your best Dominion Game!


Here is my best dominion game (got it tonight) , we won the game with an ending score of 4-0. It was a great close game. Had several other 2100s games before with Gangplank and Xin


----------



## pchow05

im on right now but im only level 2, starting over since i havent played in like .... almost 6 months+?


----------



## pchow05

someone play with me im asian but im not that good.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DWSR*


Proof that metagolem is broken. It works on Attack Speed champions.


Jarvan agrees that atmogs is broken


----------



## yutzybrian

I've done metagolem several times on Graves. Its hilarious when it takes a full minute for the entire other team to take down the AD carry champ in a 1v5 lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


I've done metagolem several times on Graves. Its hilarious when it takes a full minute for the entire other team to take down the AD carry champ in a 1v5 lol


I concur.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I add some images to my redhead folder, here is one... I may get in trouble for this one...

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1320550719


I'd like to present to you...

*ANDY'S TIPS FOR DATING*

STEP 1:









STEP 2:









STEP 3:
*???*
STEP 4:


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I'd like to present to you...

*ANDY'S TIPS FOR DATING*

STEP 1:









STEP 2:









STEP 3:
*???*
STEP 4:










nope.avi no silence of the lambs. lol


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


nope.avi no silence of the lambs. lol


I suppose. You don't strike me as the type to own a poodle. Keeping women in a pit in your basement, sure. A small dog owner, not so much.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I suppose. You don't strike me as the type to own a poodle. Keeping women in a pit in your basement, sure. A small dog owner, not so much.


...... I do have two poodles, btw....


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I suppose. You don't strike me as the type to own a poodle. Keeping women in a pit in your basement, sure. A small dog owner, not so much.


He's a cat owner. About the only ***** he'll get


----------



## rprice06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


Here is my best dominion game (got it tonight) , we won the game with an ending score of 4-0. It was a great close game. Had several other 2100s games before with Gangplank and Xin











damn nice, i got my highest score posted above, that was my first 2k plus game, haha I thought I set the bar high.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


I suppose. You don't strike me as the type to own a poodle. Keeping women in a pit in your basement, sure. A small dog owner, not so much.


Poodles are not small! Poodles can get 60+ pounds.

Toy Poodles, on the other hand... different dog.

I AM THE POODLE DEFENDER.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Poodles are not small! Poodles can get 60+ pounds.

Toy Poodles, on the other hand... different dog.

I AM THE POODLE DEFENDER.


I have two toy poodles.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I have two toy poodles.


Ok you're on your own.


----------



## JoeyTB

Cats > dogs

Im going there


----------



## Qasual

I think I hit 2300 a couple of times in dominion... I think, I just remember freaking out too much.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Ok you're on your own.


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

I bought the Nasus galactic skin cause it was on sale downside was i never played him and didn't know if i'd like him (I DO!!)


----------



## rprice06

NASUS is bomb. love that dude. I love Q'ing for half of someone's health haha.

Dear andy, you better love me.

I found a truck load of redheads.....










welll pictures of them atleast.










there's another, let me know if you want the hook up


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I have two toy poodles.


I meant as pets, not for lunch.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15596040*
> I meant as pets, not for lunch.


Implying that I eat dogs. How cruel.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15597186*
> Implying that I eat dogs. How cruel.


What? You've never had Chinese from that questionable place downtown?


----------



## Zackcy

Mmmmmm fresh puppies. There little eyes are like marbles filled with juice!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15598274*
> Mmmmmm fresh puppies. There little eyes are like marbles filled with juice!


----------



## Zackcy

Dam Andy, how I wished you were your avatar.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15598475*
> Dam Andy, how I wished you were your avatar.


----------



## FlamingMidget

I keep checking in to see if this thread is overthrown for red heads yet but I keep getting disappointed







I haven't been on LOL in a while now that I think about it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15598857*
> I keep checking in to see if this thread is overthrown for red heads yet but I keep getting disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on LOL in a while now that I think about it.


I just got done in a redhead thread from /s/.....


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15598475*
> Dam Andy, how I wished you were your avatar.


Hell, I bet _ANDY_ wishes he was his avatar.

It'd make him feel better about his order of General Tso's Shih Tzu.


----------



## Zackcy

9/10 people in this thread don't like red heads for being redheads.

Andy is the 1/10. The other 9 just want to some NSFW material


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


9/10 people in this thread don't like red heads for being redheads.

Andy is the 1/10. The other 9 just want to some NSFW material










Lies. It's 2/10. I love me some redheads


----------



## Zackcy

I love me anything


----------



## Arimis5226

FYI just started playing LoL this weekend. I must say I'm pretty impressed with this being FTP. Anywho, my s/n is Arimis5226 in game as well.


----------



## andyroo89

lol I may have uploaded my redhead folder, but I am not providing a link... XD


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15604287*
> lol I may have uploaded my redhead folder, but I am not providing a link... XD


Not even to the other true redhead lover in this thread (me)? ;_;

These other peons do not appreciate the fiery goddesses like they should!


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15604287*
> lol I may have uploaded my redhead folder, but I am not providing a link... XD


Listen... accessing that at the public library is not appropriate...


----------



## bowmanvmi

Really enjoying Cho'Gath so far


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi;15605252*
> Really enjoying Cho'Gath so far


Speaking of cho, there needs to be a item to turn HP into AP... curse you atmogs!!


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15605377*
> Speaking of cho, there needs to be a item to turn HP into AP... curse you atmogs!!


This is a great idea, I hate picking health or ap with cho. Atmas Staff ftw

Tapatalk via DROID Charge


----------



## DWSR

Just build a tanky mage build. Rylai's, RoA, Chalice, Merc Treads, FH, Void/Abyssal Staff.

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15605514*
> This is a great idea, I hate picking health or ap with cho. Atmas Staff ftw
> 
> Tapatalk via DROID Charge


Because we really would wan't to make vlad and swain that much more of a pain to deal with, even goddamn nunu.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15607265*
> Because we really would wan't to make vlad and swain that much more of a pain to deal with, even goddamn nunu.


Warmogs Vlad







tower dive like no prob.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15607265*
> Because we really would wan't to make vlad and swain that much more of a pain to deal with, even goddamn nunu.


Don't forget about singed!

I know thats why they would never make a item like that. It would break some of the already tanky mages.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15607816*
> Don't forget about singed!
> 
> I know thats why they would never make a item like that. It would break some of the already tanky mages.


Turning mana into ap, oh lawd.


----------



## Qasual

Archangel staff :d


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15607265*
> Because we really would wan't to make vlad and swain that much more of a pain to deal with, even goddamn nunu.


No that wouldn't be a problem at all, at least for those who play NUH NUH!!!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian;15609872*
> No that wouldn't be a problem at all, at least for those who play NUH NUH!!!


is that my queue?

IM NUH NUH!!


----------



## groundzero9

Andy where have you been? I'm GP, but don't have any friends online to fight for


----------



## Zackcy

Cho'gath is probably my favorite solo top.

If playing with friends, build 1-2 tanky items and the rest AP/magic pentetration. After the enemy team sees you dealing ridiculous AOE damage to them, they'll start to focus you. Finish your build with tanky items.

Rylais, Rabadon, Frozen Heart, Archangel,Sorc Shoes, Zhonya's (AP items to consider)

Warmogs, Thornmail, Guardian Angel, Frozen Heart, Rod of all ages, Force of nature. (tanky items to consider).


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Andy where have you been? I'm GP, but don't have any friends online to fight for










Been busy. Starting work on Wednesday.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Are you...the same oddone on tsm? 


Nope, I ran out of idea, and I was watchin oddones stream at that time so







lol sorry for my unoriginal !


----------



## andyroo89

May want to put in your signature "No, I am not Theoddone from TSM"


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15613176*
> May want to put in your signature "No, I am not Theoddone from TSM"


have you ever thought he may like all of this attention?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15614167*
> have you ever thought he may like all of this attention?


Never thought of that. IDK why, Reminds me of that Erio from /v/


----------



## groundzero9

Three solo queue wins in a row. I'm either pro with jungle GP, or insanely lucky.










Probably just lucky.


----------



## n0ypi

Anybody wanna give me some tips on Ash? I'm actually a competitive HoN/Dota player on garena, and just recently started playing LoL with my brother and his friends. I find ash like valkryie(potm)/Viper(drow ranger) so last hitting, harassing, and landing those pro arrows aren't much of a problem. But I'm mostly wondering what items do I start off with her if I go mid? or lane? and what big item to get first? I usually go phantom but notice I wasn't doing much damage, should I go infinity edge first?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi;15614559*
> Anybody wanna give me some tips on Ash? I'm actually a competitive HoN/Dota player on garena, and just recently started playing LoL with my brother and his friends. I find ash like valkryie(potm)/Viper(drow ranger) so last hitting, harassing, and landing those pro arrows aren't much of a problem. But I'm mostly wondering what items do I start off with her if I go mid? or lane? and what big item to get first? I usually go phantom but notice I wasn't doing much damage, should I go infinity edge first?


You don't necessarily have to start with IE (Infinity Edge), but at least trying to get the BF Sword for the bonus AD will help. If you're only able to get a few pokes in at a time, the bonus damage will help you harass better, as I'm sure you know from playing other games in the genre. It'll also widen the margin of error for landing last hits.

For starting, I like to get the basic boots and 3 health potions, both in lane and in mid. You can alternatively get a Doran's Blade for the bonus AD, which when paired with your first shot guaranteed crit and volley and a laning partner, can help get an early first blood.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi;15614559*
> Anybody wanna give me some tips on Ash? I'm actually a competitive HoN/Dota player on garena, and just recently started playing LoL with my brother and his friends. I find ash like valkryie(potm)/Viper(drow ranger) so last hitting, harassing, and landing those pro arrows aren't much of a problem. But I'm mostly wondering what items do I start off with her if I go mid? or lane? and what big item to get first? I usually go phantom but notice I wasn't doing much damage, should I go infinity edge first?


From my experience, I would say Dorian, boots, or vampiric scepter for your starting item. I would say Dorian is the safe bet while boots and scepter are situational. The extra damage from Dorian is nice but you have to be a little more careful avoiding damage so you can stay in your lane longer. 3% life steal is barely anything but that 100hp can determine if you get first blood or they do.

Boots are nice because you can get HP pots and that little extra speed may save you if they do a early tower dive.

I like vampiric scepter as a starting item, but it can be a bad pick some times. First, it can be built into something useful. Second, if you are against someone that can harass you well, it really helps stay in lane longer. The down side is you have to atk creep to gain life and there by push your lane. That may or may not be a bad thing depending on how the match is going for you. If your aggressive enough, you can force the enemy out of lane and be back to full life (from pushing your lane while they were away) before they return. The down side about this pick is that you do weak damage till your able to get a b.f. sword.

Also, I find boots of swiftness a better pick than any of the other boots (unless they have a LOT of cc and are able to get to you).

Wow, thats a lot of writing for just 3 items....


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;15614447*
> Three solo queue wins in a row. I'm either pro with jungle GP, or insanely lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just lucky.


My vote is for lucky









Tapatalk via DROID Charge


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi;15614559*
> Anybody wanna give me some tips on Ash? I'm actually a competitive HoN/Dota player on garena, and just recently started playing LoL with my brother and his friends. I find ash like valkryie(potm)/Viper(drow ranger) so last hitting, harassing, and landing those pro arrows aren't much of a problem. But I'm mostly wondering what items do I start off with her if I go mid? or lane? and what big item to get first? I usually go phantom but notice I wasn't doing much damage, should I go infinity edge first?


Ashe belongs in the bottom lane with a support. You should always start with boots + 3 health potions to help you sustain a lot longer in lane. On your first recall, you should buy a doran blade. Then work on getting berserker greaves. If you're being harassed a lot in lane while farming, you can always stack 2-3 doran blades before starting your infinity edge. After you've got infinity edge you should go for a zeal to phantom dancer. After phantom dancer, you can always get a bloodthirster for TONS OF DAMAGE. After i've got enough damage, I normally go for a banshees veil then frozen mallet.

This build works on almost every ad carry. Also no offence to the guy before but you shouldn't ever get boots of swiftness.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15619040*
> This build works on almost every ad carry. Also no offence to the guy before but you shouldn't ever get boots of swiftness.


It's all up to personnel preference. I find I do more damage to a person running away when I have boots of swiftness (after you shoot, you have to move back into range for the next shot and that kills your atk speed). Also, it gives me the chance to chase a runner down and get a snare on him (your R may be on cool down) or kite people focusing you. Berserker boots are only good if you are able to stay still and fire without having to move.

I think your frozen mallet is an interesting last item idea for a survival item on ashe.

I almost forgot, I agree Ashe shouldn't be mid. There are a lot better characters that can go mid. With that said, sometimes you have no choice when you're not on a premade team.


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

How long do you guys think it'll take to get from lvl 26-30, if i play 1 game a day and win most of them?


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl;15619330*
> It's all up to personnel preference. I find I do more damage to a person running away when I have boots of swiftness (after you shoot, you have to move back into range for the next shot and that kills your atk speed). Also, it gives me the chance to chase a runner down and get a snare on him (your R may be on cool down) or kite people focusing you. Berserker boots are only good if you are able to stay still and fire without having to move.
> 
> I think your frozen mallet is an interesting last item idea for a survival item on ashe.
> 
> I almost forgot, I agree Ashe shouldn't be mid. There are a lot better characters that can go mid. With that said, sometimes you have no choice when you're not on a premade team.


Exactly. Ashe is super slow and her slow from Q is only amazing if you have boots of swiftness and phantom dancer passive. Also, if you are having trouble sustaining early you can build lifesteal after the IE. frozen mallet on ashe is useless cause of her Q. you can put your money towards something like black cleaver (if they are stacking armour) or the last whisper (great to get the closest amount to TRUE damage)

But seriously the last whisper is what i get on her after the IE and PD. just makes you hit that much harder


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mstrofdashadows;15619595*
> How long do you guys think it'll take to get from lvl 26-30, if i play 1 game a day and win most of them?


only one game a day? well that will take some time. winning or not.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15619693*
> Exactly. Ashe is super slow and her slow from Q is only amazing if you have boots of swiftness and phantom dancer passive. Also, if you are having trouble sustaining early you can build lifesteal after the IE. frozen mallet on ashe is useless cause of her Q. you can put your money towards something like black cleaver (if they are stacking armour) or the last whisper (great to get the closest amount to TRUE damage)
> 
> But seriously the last whisper is what i get on her after the IE and PD. just makes you hit that much harder


Frozen mallet is definitely not useless on ashe. The slow is an added bonus, and it stacks with her Q. The main reasoning behind getting it is for more health and becoming less squishy. In team fights, as ashe you are the priority target and they will burst you down EASILY if you don't have some form of defense. Also, you don't need level 3 boots on ashe. If you can't chase someone down with Q i'm not sure what you think that +25 movespeed is going to do for you. If you can micro you won't need that extra move speed. On an ad carry attack speed + damage > movespeed. And I do agree with getting a last whisper, but that's only if the enemy team is smart enough to stack armor.

And why would you build sustain after infinity edge? Rushing straight to damage is risky and won't always work, especially when you can easily stack doran blades until youve farmed enough for an infinity edge.


----------



## Fortunex

Because rushing Infinity Edge gives you a HUGE boost to damage early on, which you need as a carry.


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski;15619698*
> only one game a day? well that will take some time. winning or not.


Sorry i ment to say at least one game a day. average of about 3-4


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15619895*
> Because rushing Infinity Edge gives you a HUGE boost to damage early on, which you need as a carry.


It's common to get 2-3 doran blades because it gives you health and lifesteal, helping you sustain while you get a bfsword. Really in higher levels of play unless you're insanely fed early game you won't see someone rushing that bfsword right after boots.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15619920*
> It's common to get 2-3 doran blades because it gives you health and lifesteal, helping you sustain while you get a bfsword. Really in higher levels of play unless you're insanely fed early game you won't see someone rushing that bfsword right after boots.


It is common if you need it, but if you're stomping your lane, you don't really need the early sustainability.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex;15619965*
> It is common if you need it, but if you're stomping your lane, you don't really need the early sustainability.


Well..duh lol. That goes without saying really. If you're stomping your lane you don't need the sustain. But that's not going to happen every game.

EDIT: That totally rhymes


----------



## Plex

You only start boots/pots if your support doesn't have heals. Otherwise, you start dorans. Also, frozen mallet is a waste on Ashe. Your one defensive item should be either BV for magic heavy or a GA against more physical. Start either BT or IE then get straight to work on the zeal.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *groundzero9*   Three solo queue wins in a row. I'm either pro with jungle GP, or insanely lucky.










Probably just lucky.  
Nah, jungle GP is pretty beast. You can be in 2 places at once







.

People who buy Doran items are weird. Except for the rings.

Also

  
 You Tube


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


People who buy Doran items are weird. Except for the rings.


Guess the entire professional competitive scene is "weird" then!


----------



## Zackcy

Yup


----------



## DWSR

Still having fun trolling with Metagolem Jungle Yi. This is actually ridiculous.


----------



## Zackcy

Do you build Fratmogs last?


----------



## DWSR

I usually build Wriggle's->Merc Treads->TriForce->Warmog's->Atma's->FoN->Stark's.

Kinda funny to watch me triple kill 3 people with Thornmail.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Guess the entire professional competitive scene is "weird" then!


Yes, They are. Ever since that dreamhack event everyone is buying the 3 doran items. So stupid.


----------



## Qasual

Premade!


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89;15623614*
> Yes, They are. Ever since that dreamhack event everyone is buying the 3 doran items. So stupid.


People were buying up to 3 Dorans way before that. It's still the best way to build in some situations. It really just depends on how the game is going.


----------



## andyroo89

The herp n derp brothers!


----------



## Zackcy

I personally think Cloth armour +5HPots is the way to go. Then again, seeing as I jungle most of the time, it just kinda grew on me.


----------



## chia233

Ronery......Im so Ronery....I have no-body.....ON MY OWN WOOOOOOOO~


----------



## Zackcy

I'm going to go and buy Shaco. Win every game. Kbai


----------



## andyroo89

Oh new layout, I like


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh new layout, I like


Devon and I were looking for you today Andy


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Devon and I were looking for you today Andy


Told you two I am not playing if devon was going mundo, BUT NO YOU THOUGHT I WAS JOKING xP


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Doing a lot of Dominions, Karthus is so awesome, stand on point, press E, collect defense points.


----------



## jigglylizard

Yeah I like him on Dom. Any team fights are awesome with him. 1 v 2 I don't enjoy though lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> The herp n derp brothers!


People ban Shaco 24/7 on high ranked games now LOL (1900+)
But stackin' boxes is very fun trololol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> People ban Shaco 24/7 on high ranked games now LOL (1900+)
> But stackin' boxes is very fun trololol


Lol that is hilarious.


----------



## Zackcy

Karthus is one of the best dominion champs. Wall of pain + Defile is great for defending a turret. And of course dat global ulti.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Karthus is one of the best dominion champs. Wall of pain + Defile is great for defending a turret. And of course dat global ulti.


Dont forget hourglass, turn on E, flash to point, hourglass, have you team take. He's good on offense too lol.


----------



## DWSR

HEY KARTHUS PRESS R.

Once played a game with 4 of my friends and our Karthus picked up a penta with his ult. Was one of the most trollface moments I've ever had in this game, other than getting a penta as metagolem Yi in a 3v5.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## andyroo89

HEY HEY HEY KEEP THIS THREAD ACTIVE. JEEZ. D: Don't make me use another image from my redhead folder >__>


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> HEY HEY HEY KEEP THIS THREAD ACTIVE. JEEZ. D: Don't make me use another image from my redhead folder >__>


Nobody post anything!....Must see more from folder... lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> Nobody post anything!....Must see more from folder... lol


this is not in my folder yet but I am debating in it,










I love freckles <3


----------



## consume

<3 redheads


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is not in my folder yet but I am "debating" to it,
> http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt208/adawg89/redheadfreckles.jpg
> I love freckles <3


fixed that for you.


----------



## andyroo89

lol @Tohru


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is not in my folder yet but I am debating in it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love freckles <3


Helloooooo Nurse! :O


----------



## pjBSOD

Was watching Reginald stream as Karthus....


----------



## FlamingMidget

so much win with that one andy lol. So this new mastery tree how do we feel about it?


----------



## Zackcy

Reginald: BRO BRO BRO, BAYLIFE! BRO!









I really like Saint Vicious's streams. I have 3150 IP, thinking about finishing my jungle rune page. Or buying Nocturne or Udyr or Rammus. Or of course Shaco. Grrr.

Also best song ever.




Dodge CC er day.


----------



## chia233

Double penetration akali with new masteries make Owly sad.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Reginald: BRO BRO BRO, BAYLIFE! BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Saint Vicious's streams. I have 3150 IP, thinking about finishing my jungle rune page. Or buying Nocturne or Udyr or Rammus. Or of course Shaco. Grrr.
> Also best song ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge CC er day.


Rammus is fun to play.
I run armor pen marks, flat armor seals, flat MR glyphs, and Halloween '11 dodge quints.
My masteries are 0/22/8, as shown.


Unless I'm getting CC'd hard, I'll usually take Ninja Tabi. 6.2% dodge from runes and masteries plus an additional 12% dodge makes for a tank that's very annoying in combat.
If I need lane sustain, I'll build into Elesai's Miracle after my first full armor item. It has great HP and mana regen, plus helps against CC.

A typical SR build order is Doran's Shield -> Thornmail -> boots or Miracle, situational dependent -> Warden's Armor -> Sunfire Cape -> Randuin's.

On Dominion, I build the +2/+5 boots and a regen bead right away, building into the Blessing for extra capture speed.
I play Dominion Rammus like a TF2 Scout, neutralizing or capping the points when they're unguarded and running circles around all the other chuckleheads.


----------



## JoeyTB

New S2 masteries... Interesting http://na.leagueoflegends.com/masteries-season-two#


----------



## pjBSOD

Excited for the new masteries.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Started using Karthus in SR again, and boy is it a different champ lulz, that dom aura sure makes a difference with defile.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok, Guys, Listen, Are you listening?

I am excited for new masteries... Hybrid shaco here I come.


----------



## FlamingMidget

what day do they come out?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> what day do they come out?


I can only assume the patch is coming Tuesday.


----------



## FlamingMidget

I can't wait lol it's gonna be a game changer


----------



## Zackcy

EXP from creep camps increased. So you don't have dumb all your mastery points in utilily.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Yeah i see they moved the 5% more exp much further down the tree


----------



## Zackcy

Maokai full tank jungle, 2 gud.


----------



## TheOddOne

WuKong jungle, too gud


----------



## FlamingMidget

george of the jungle too guuuud, unless he has to deal with a tree...


----------



## andyroo89

gah, GET TO DA CHOPPA! GO DO IT NAO


----------



## JoeyTB

Andeh stop youtubing cats







Although one of the ones you favourited was cute I have to say.


----------



## andyroo89

:3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J9Nb_GjEhE&feature=feedf


----------



## JoeyTB

Yeah thats the one I was referring too lol, it's like a fluffy ball <3


----------



## Qasual

Oh so down...


----------



## Zackcy

That cat looks tasty


----------



## chia233

No , owls are WAY BETTER!


----------



## Zackcy

Lol chia, with an avatar like that I'm surprised







.

I want to get Nasus just for his voice. So mmmmm.


----------



## andyroo89

I ksed from groundzero I took his FB and 2nd kill right after that XD


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I ksed from groundzero I took his FB and 2nd kill right after that XD


Yeah 16/17 of my assists are because you ks'ed.

This is me, then Andy just runs in for the KS.


----------



## FlamingMidget

lol andy when are you gonna make it to 4ghz?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I ksed from groundzero I took his FB and 2nd kill right after that XD


I can't believe you were able to survive as AP maokai with 3ADs on their side , you only have +70 additional armor!


----------



## grillinman

Been playing for a few weeks now. I like Ezrael, Ashe, Yi, and lately I've become pretty good with Nasus.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I can't believe you were able to survive as AP maokai with 3ADs on their side , you only have +70 additional armor!


I fed off of garen early game it was really no problem, Kassadin gave me the most trouble though.


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone for a game of lol?


----------



## Zackcy

Singed. Buying him.


----------



## gtsteviiee





I'm a noob sorry.


----------



## Qasual

Who's down for a pre-made in 2 hours


----------



## groundzero9

Can't wait for the patch


----------



## hollowtek

Jesus I haven't been on LoL for a minute now... so many new things so little time.


----------



## chia233

Metagolem Yi you say?

No.

THIS.

IS.

HYBRID.

YI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myrtl

Chia starting a new thing.... Metahybrid! The new masteries will only make your metahybrid Yi stronger







.

So, anyone plan on getting Fizz? He looks fun, but you will have to have some quick reflexes to use him properly.


----------



## Kerian

I will give Fizz a try








Looks like he needs skill to play it right


----------



## andyroo89

Getting off of work at 6pm cst won't be home till 7cst leave a reply on here or steam if you want to play. I am forced to do this for redhead girls according to groundzero


----------



## andyroo89

Getting off of work at 6pm cst won't be home till 7cst leave a reply on here or steam if you want to play. I am forced to do this for redhead girls according to groundzero


----------



## andyroo89

Getting off of work at 6pm cst won't be home till 7cst leave a reply on here or steam if you want to play. I am forced to do this for redhead girls according to groundzero


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Getting off of work at 6pm cst won't be home till 7cst leave a reply on here or steam if you want to play. I am forced to do this for redhead girls according to groundzero


Nice to see my Jedi powahs are working.


----------



## Zackcy

Fizz is a really good jungler. Such great clear times, and ridiculous ganks. Maybe I should buy him..............


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Just played my first game with Stitch, and loved every bit of it, fun champ to play, even though me and Teemo got outlaned fast by Lux and Caitlyn. First champ since Karma that I bought on release day.

Went 13/4/10, though my last death I just dived a bunch of them before we got nexus lol. My only gripes about him is his auto attack seems off, the damage doesn't always register with the hit, he chews through mana pretty fast too.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm rather disappointed in Riot that they released a Pokemon as the new Champion.

EDIT: DAMMIT TO THE NINE HELLS, THEY DELETED ALL OF MY MASTERY PAGES! Since there's new masteries with the patch, they conveniently delete all your old ones. Nothing to use as a reference, nothing. Bastards.


----------



## Myrtl

The new mastery tree is nice. I just haven't been able to figure out where to put all the points. Does anyone else feel like they have 9 or less points that don't really fit anyplace else? Its hard to describe. Maybe I will figure it out after a while.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm rather disappointed in Riot that they released a Pokemon as the new Champion.
> EDIT: DAMMIT TO THE NINE HELLS, THEY DELETED ALL OF MY MASTERY PAGES! Since there's new masteries with the patch, they conveniently delete all your old ones. Nothing to use as a reference, nothing. Bastards.


A good player remembers all 10 of his pages!

Like me. :3

Oh and is it me or is half the utility tree useless?The defense tree got a really good buff though.(Except for Jax , he got really fxxked over)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh and is it me or is half the utility tree useless?


Yes... they wanted to make utility for support people... well they did too good a job. I can see a lot of support classes not going for it (but I don't really play support so i don't know).


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Changed my IGN from "Multicoring" to "TTE Multicoring".


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> A good player remembers all 10 of his pages!
> Like me. :3
> Oh and is it me or is half the utility tree useless?The defense tree got a really good buff though.(Except for Jax , he got really fxxked over)


I used quite a few dedicated pages, which were for some champions I don't use anymore, like Sona and Heimerdinger.

I like playing Sona, but I don't want to buy another rune page just for her. Although I could take my AD carry attack speed page and turn it into a support page. then I'd have AD carry, support, and Rammus rune pages.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Awesome I got suspended again, not even sure why, I've been keeping it PG since my last suspension.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Awesome I got suspended again, not even sure why, I've been keeping it PG since my last suspension.


Quitting or queue dodging a lot?


----------



## TheOddOne

This mean 30 in Offense is viable, and AP can go 21/0/9 like no prob


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Quitting or queue dodging a lot?


I don't usually queue dodge, since I hate waiting lulz, can't think of any quits since last suspension. Oh well its only until Friday.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Man, these new Masteries really made my jungle riven stronger. On the other hand, losing the extra exp in utility (used to go 21/0/9) is a bit of a slap to the face, but I like that we can use all 30 in one category now


----------



## Aawa

If you played Nasus play him now. You can get ridiculous amounts of lifesteal without items and can just wreck your lane....... Nerf to Nasus inc, play him now while he is borked.


----------



## pjBSOD

Fizz is ridiculous. I do so well every game, I literally kill people in 3 seconds flat.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Fizz is ridiculous. I do so well every game, I literally kill people in 3 seconds flat.


Riot released a new champ that is op? Gasp.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Riot released a new champ that is op? Gasp.


Heh, usually the releases of new champs lately are underpowered and then they get overpowered next patch after their release. It's going to be the opposite with Fizz, probably.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'll take fizz over akali any day. Much easier to crush.


----------



## consume

Yeah fizz is pretty good. Nerfs inc. I love riots strategy though. Nerf flash, then release a champion with 2 different escape abilities. What are your Fizz masteries though? 21/9/0?

Also, i'm pretty mad at the nocturne nerf. They've been stealth nerfing him over the last few patches.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aawa*
> 
> If you played Nasus play him now. You can get ridiculous amounts of lifesteal without items and can just wreck your lane....... Nerf to Nasus inc, play him now while he is borked.


To go along with what Aawa said, I was mid with Annie against Nasus. His starting item was a regrowth pendant and summoner spells were promote and I think teleport. I could NOT keep him away from last hitting. He could out heal me using fireball on him every chance I got. It was pretty frustrating running out of mana faster than his HP would go down. That and him using promote to push towers down after he got a decent bit of Q farm was insane. I lost that game for the team


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Riot released a new champ that is op? Gasp.


when I read gasped I looked at your avatar and imagined your face like that, lawl.


----------



## groundzero9

Fizz complained the whole game about how I was playing.


----------



## andyroo89

Hybrid shaco... nope. I was useless in that game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> 
> Fizz complained the whole game about how I was playing.


Summoner's Rift


----------



## r34p3rex

Dota2 is here! Bai guyz


----------



## groundzero9

Every single time.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> 
> Every single time.


Perfect example









CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Riot released a new champ *Water-type Pokemon* that is op? Gasp.


Yeah, nothing like 6300 IP champions all the way back to Orianna.


----------



## pchow05

anyone want to play ?


----------



## AcidGreen

I have a razer abyssus rune for this game, if nay one is interested pm me

Dont even play LOL so not really useful to me xD


----------



## Fortunex

New masteries are ******ed. They should be removed from the game, not made even stronger.


----------



## andyroo89

I am not liking new masteries either.


----------



## r34p3rex

Played a few games of Dota2.. wow the community is terrible. I'd receive an insta-ban from OCN if I posted the typical chatlog of a game.

The funny part.. the craptalkers end up doing worse than me


----------



## pchow05

lol really? i remember dota in war3. man the elitists. worse than LoL


----------



## Myrtl

The elitist in DOTA from WC3 killed my interest in trying to get into it. Odd enough, I really enjoyed Tides of Blood and miss playing it....


----------



## hollowtek

WHAT! Man I didn't realize dota 2 has been out. It's safe to say that I'm a 100% dota noob and only learned about it through LoL haha. I can't wait to play it!


----------



## chia233

Metagaming!


----------



## IrishCarBomb

Haven't played since the mastery changes; Were there any big sweeping changes those made I should know about before diving back in?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishCarBomb*
> 
> Haven't played since the mastery changes; Were there any big sweeping changes those made I should know about before diving back in?


In a nut shell.... Offensive had large improvements made to it (21+ points for AP casters is viable now). AD can get 10% armor penetration and life steal from masteries! Defense has some nice improvements aimed to help out tanks. Utility got beat with a ugly stick. Maybe its because I don't play full support, but utility feels kind of worthless to me (compared to what you could have got in Off or Def tree).


----------



## hollowtek

Just barely got the tencent artwork... WOW. US artwork is just... disgusting to look at after seeing these lol. Leave it to asians









on a side note, some of the new masteries are beyond op! and move speed seems faster, as well as lowered $$$ rate...

as far as utility tree, it's the same as usual, if not _slightly_ better. (the spellvamp was useless).


----------



## pjBSOD

Vlad is really strong with the new masteries. I went up against a Vlad that started with close to 70ap... brutal.


----------



## andyroo89

Excited to get my first paycheck and be able to buy asylum shaco.


----------



## Zackcy

Wish they would buff Mantheon. His late game is kinda meh. His only downfall (other than his ulti







).


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> The elitist in DOTA from WC3 killed my interest in trying to get into it. Odd enough, I really enjoyed Tides of Blood and miss playing it....


I loved Tides of Blood. So much teamwork involved.


----------



## andyroo89

derp. ( 0)_____( o)


----------



## Chungster

Check out the Elo Super Guide!

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1498738


----------



## Darksylum

Sup guys.

I main Skarner, Rammus, Shen, Shyvana, Yorick, and a few others.

I have 28 Champs total and have been playing since July,

NA IGN: Darksylum


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> derp. ( 0)_____( o)


herp. (o )_____(0 )


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hola amigos
My name is TinDaDragon ingame and at OCN.
I mainly play Brand and I must say, I OWN









Anyways, mainly 5v5. Can't stand playing with noobs who don't speak English as we can't communicate throughout the game


----------



## Zackcy

Why would anyone interview Pooksie -__-?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hola amigos
> My name is TinDaDragon ingame and at OCN.
> I mainly play Brand and I must say, I OWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, mainly 5v5. Can't stand playing with noobs who don't speak English as we can't communicate throughout the game


Agreed, I hate BR too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Why would anyone interview Pooksie -__-?


Agreed.

BTW anyone up for a game, I usually just play with 2 other peeps in 5v5, reason being is us 3 have better chance of winning instead of full premade. Its weird tbh.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Anyone down to play right now? Only level 15 so still learning, so just throwing that out there before agree. I have been playing GP and Singed recently but mostly against bots. I would like to step up to playing actual people but I am just don't want to deal with people raging at me if I fail and feed. So if anyone is down to play with me I have the essentials : Skype, mic, vent, ts etc etc. Please hit me up on here or in game.

IGN = SuperToejam


----------



## chia233




----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*


Someone buy this guy a copy a Skyrim.


----------



## pjBSOD

Stats so far. I've been playing for a few months now, almost a year I'd say. Pretty much the only game that can keep my focus nowadays.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone buy this guy a copy a Skyrim.
Click to expand...

Yes please!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Send me some of those points! So I can buy EVERY CHAMPION XD


----------



## andyroo89

the herp n derp brothers are on the case. *sees a gp running @ 600+ movement speed*


----------



## Zackcy

Once I can get back to my PC, hopefully we can play Andy.

Oh and revive or ghost GP is pretty lulz


----------



## hollowtek

Dear god we just had an amazing match.. We were getting our asses pounded by big black men until the end of the game we managed to pull a miracle. 40/38 lol. Garen spin=Usually Win.


----------



## chia233

Anyone have any idea what i should do with my massive fortune of 102k IP?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what i should do with my massive fortune of 102k IP?


If only there was a way (with a fair rate) to convert them to RP.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what i should do with my massive fortune of 102k IP?


buy Jax and a page full of nothing but dodge runes.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what i should do with my massive fortune of 102k IP?
> 
> 
> 
> buy Jax and a page full of nothing but dodge runes.
Click to expand...

Remind me not to have you as my financial consultant.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> buy Jax and a page full of nothing but dodge runes.


There's only dodge seals and quints


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*


wow and i though i had alot of IP.... 10776 at lvl 16......

Anyways, i was just wondering if anyone thinks that shyvana will be nerfed anytime soon? I played a couple of good games with her and i like her but if shes gonna get nerfed i dont want that







What do you think?


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> wow and i though i had alot of IP.... 10776 at lvl 16......
> Anyways, i was just wondering if anyone thinks that shyvana will be nerfed anytime soon? I played a couple of good games with her and i like her but if shes gonna get nerfed i dont want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


She doesn't seem to be broken in any way


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> wow and i though i had alot of IP.... 10776 at lvl 16......
> Anyways, i was just wondering if anyone thinks that shyvana will be nerfed anytime soon? I played a couple of good games with her and i like her but if shes gonna get nerfed i dont want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Lee Sin was nerfed a while ago and people are still being godlike with him.


----------



## Fortunex

That's because Riot doesn't know how to balance, Lee Sin is still OP, and he will be for the foreseeable future.


----------



## golfergolfer

hmm ok then i think i might buy her than... thanks for the input


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because Riot doesn't know how to balance, Lee Sin is still OP, and he will be for the foreseeable future.


Maybe. But my point was that most Lee players dropped him after the nerf without trying him again. Most players don't know he's still good (or don't know how to play him).


----------



## andyroo89

Volibear, the Thunder's Roar

IS

A

ARMORED

BEAR

HECK YA! they actually did it, QUICKLY, SOME ONE GO PLAY NUHNUH WITH MEH! (cough groundzero)


----------



## TFL Replica

They should add a zombie with a rocket launcher (*cough* Nemesis).


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because Riot doesn't know how to balance, Lee Sin is still OP, and he will be for the foreseeable future.


is that because you dont know how to counter him? The only OP champs at the moment IMO are Xerath and Kog'Maw. Fizz will probably get altered next patch cause he is a bit strong bu not by any means OP. All you need is CC to stop 90% of the champs that people think are OP. too tanky? get madreds... too bursty? get CC champs and defensive items. cake


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> is that because you dont know how to counter him? The only OP champs at the moment IMO are Xerath and Kog'Maw. Fizz will probably get altered next patch cause he is a bit strong bu not by any means OP. All you need is CC to stop 90% of the champs that people think are OP. too tanky? get madreds... too bursty? get CC champs and defensive items. cake


Xerath OP? Rofl. Kog would be too strong if he wasn't one of the only counters to ******ed tanky DPS.

Madred's is useless. 4% of ~3k HP is 120, average tanky DPS champ will have what? 150-200MR? That means they'll have at least 8k effective HP vs magic damage. Add in say 150 AD (seeing as you dropped over 3k on a Madred's you probably don't have too much AD), with just an Atma's and no runes or anything, Lee Sin would have 128 armor, or 7.5k effective HP versus physical damage.

GL dealing that much damage while he stomps your face in with 180+ AD and incredible base damage on his abilities.

That's the main balance issue with this game, tanky items are WAY too cost effective compared to damage items. A champ like Lee Sin, Renekton, etc., can get one or two cheap damage items then build pure tank and just stomp anything because they have high base damage and can nuke carries no problem. If a carry builds 1 or 2 damage items and then tank, they do **** all for damage, so they have to devote all of their money to damage, which just gets mitigated by a couple items anyways, and then they're squishy and get **** on.


----------



## Zackcy

Ya, I watched a match that Saint Vicious streamed where he got about 264 AD with Wukong, while having 3600+ health and hundreds of armour and MR, and tons of armour pen. Then again he was pretty fed.

A lot of people don't seem to like the tanky DPS meta, but whatever.

Lee Sin can do 1000 damage with his ulti with just 200 AD, and his Q does a total of almost 400 damage and 0.9:1 AD.

Now, I have one question though. Why is it, that a champion will get "nerfed" and everyone will just drop them at the sound of that? Like Sion's shield scales 0.9:1 now instead of 1:1 and people are QQing pretty hard. Lee Sin also got the same drop with his Q (from 1 to 0.9).

Also, why are people saying Akali is bad now?


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Also, why are people saying Akali is bad now?


Because the nerfs means she can't 1v5 the enemy side late game obviously


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost*
> 
> Because the nerfs means she can't 1v5 the enemy side late game obviously


Yup, 1% less per stack on both of the passives. OH NOES!!1one!

Oh I forgot, 5 less damage on her Qs. D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because Riot doesn't know how to balance, Lee Sin is still OP, and he will be for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. But my point was that most Lee players dropped him after the nerf without trying him again. Most players don't know he's still good (or don't know how to play him).
Click to expand...

Actually , he got shafted pretty hard due to the safeguard/flash nerfs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> is that because you dont know how to counter him? The only OP champs at the moment IMO are Xerath and Kog'Maw. Fizz will probably get altered next patch cause he is a bit strong bu not by any means OP. All you need is CC to stop 90% of the champs that people think are OP. too tanky? get madreds... too bursty? get CC champs and defensive items. cake
> 
> 
> 
> Xerath OP? Rofl. Kog would be too strong if he wasn't one of the only counters to ******ed tanky DPS.
> 
> Madred's is useless. 4% of ~3k HP is 120, average tanky DPS champ will have what? 150-200MR? That means they'll have at least 8k effective HP vs magic damage. Add in say 150 AD (seeing as you dropped over 3k on a Madred's you probably don't have too much AD), with just an Atma's and no runes or anything, Lee Sin would have 128 armor, or 7.5k effective HP versus physical damage.
> 
> GL dealing that much damage while he stomps your face in with 180+ AD and incredible base damage on his abilities.
> 
> That's the main balance issue with this game, tanky items are WAY too cost effective compared to damage items. A champ like Lee Sin, Renekton, etc., can get one or two cheap damage items then build pure tank and just stomp anything because they have high base damage and can nuke carries no problem. If a carry builds 1 or 2 damage items and then tank, they do **** all for damage, so they have to devote all of their money to damage, which just gets mitigated by a couple items anyways, and then they're squishy and get **** on.
Click to expand...

The only thing remotely broken in this game is true damage and crits.The only reason the tanky dps meta is persistent is because of how scaling works , armor and MR is on a bell curve while HP scaling is infinite(note: not effective HP) , this is why champions with high health values such as cho gath(when stacked) do not get scaling on MR/poor armor scaling to compensate for the high health values.This effectively means that the one-item counter to tanky dps is actually black cleaver/madreds(for targets with lower or equal to 100MR)/LW(carries with built in steriod) for AD carries and void staff/DFG for mages because so long as you have enough armor/MR reduction , their gold/stat effectiveness would decrease dramatically ; this is why you do not wait for armor/MR pen to be your last item unless you are really sure you can fight the uphill battle of farming for the damage needed.

Oh btw , your only true defense as a carry would only be lifesteal , you're doing it wrong if you need anything more than 2 defensive items per game.

True damage is self explanatory , especially when they have extremely good scaling based on other stats.This is why olaf , vayne and irelia(cho excluded) really only needs to build a few core items to deal damage to anyone in the enemy team as they please.

Crits on the other hand , is only due to the fact that riot changed it to a certain period of time whereby your attacks can crit and is not purely based on a random roll anymore.This means that a cait with IE could deal 4 hits in a row which can very well be the total damage output she did in a teamfight done in less than half the time as compared to another cait with the same AD/AS but no crit.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yup, 1% less per stack on both of the passives. OH NOES!!1one!
> Oh I forgot, 5 less damage on her Qs. D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:


Hahahaha, I know, right? I had the same basic reaction when one of my friends was QQing over how "useless" Akali is now :S


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost*
> 
> Hahahaha, I know, right? I had the same basic reaction when one of my friends was QQing over how "useless" Akali is now :S


Akali is quite useless now. The Hextech Gunblade nerf hurt her survivability a lot, and now the nerf on top of that ruins her.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Actually , he got shafted pretty hard due to the safeguard/flash nerfs.
> The only thing remotely broken in this game is true damage and crits.The only reason the tanky dps meta is persistent is because of how scaling works , armor and MR is on a bell curve while HP scaling is infinite(note: not effective HP) , this is why champions with high health values such as cho gath(when stacked) do not get scaling on MR/poor armor scaling to compensate for the high health values.This effectively means that the one-item counter to tanky dps is actually black cleaver/madreds(for targets with lower or equal to 100MR)/LW(carries with built in steriod) for AD carries and void staff/DFG for mages because so long as you have enough armor/MR reduction , their gold/stat effectiveness would decrease dramatically ; this is why you do not wait for armor/MR pen to be your last item unless you are really sure you can fight the uphill battle of farming for the damage needed.
> Oh btw , your only true defense as a carry would only be lifesteal , you're doing it wrong if you need anything more than 2 defensive items per game.
> True damage is self explanatory , especially when they have extremely good scaling based on other stats.This is why olaf , vayne and irelia(cho excluded) really only needs to build a few core items to deal damage to anyone in the enemy team as they please.
> Crits on the other hand , is only due to the fact that riot changed it to a certain period of time whereby your attacks can crit and is not purely based on a random roll anymore.This means that a cait with IE could deal 4 hits in a row which can very well be the total damage output she did in a teamfight done in less than half the time as compared to another cait with the same AD/AS but no crit.


The reason the tanky DPS meta is so persistent is because the only reliable counter to tanky DPS is... more tanky DPS.

True damage isn't that big of an issue when most tanky champs have crazy base damage as it is.

Riot needs to make tanky items cost more in-line with that of damage items. A Chain Vest costs 700g and gives you 45% more effective HP vs physical. To get 45% more AD, it costs 1650 for most champs (buying as a first item).


----------



## groundzero9

As the game is loading

Me: Oh look a MF skin. (Cowgirl MF)
Andy: *lustful moaning*
Me: I'd crit that.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> As the game is loading
> Me: Oh look a MF skin. (Cowgirl MF)
> Andy: *lustful moaning*
> Me: I'd crit that.


lol









ya, after that game (which I am surprised we won) we were thinking so hard (I started to smell bacon) trying to figure it out, Luckily groundzero remembered it.


----------



## TFL Replica

By the way groundzero, just out of curiosity, did you make your avatar?


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> By the way groundzero, just out of curiosity, did you make your avatar?


I want it!!!


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> By the way groundzero, just out of curiosity, did you make your avatar?


I cropped it out of another picture yes, but I wasn't the one who drew it.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Actually , he got shafted pretty hard due to the safeguard/flash nerfs.
> The only thing remotely broken in this game is true damage and crits.The only reason the tanky dps meta is persistent is because of how scaling works , armor and MR is on a bell curve while HP scaling is infinite(note: not effective HP) , this is why champions with high health values such as cho gath(when stacked) do not get scaling on MR/poor armor scaling to compensate for the high health values.This effectively means that the one-item counter to tanky dps is actually black cleaver/madreds(for targets with lower or equal to 100MR)/LW(carries with built in steriod) for AD carries and void staff/DFG for mages because so long as you have enough armor/MR reduction , their gold/stat effectiveness would decrease dramatically ; this is why you do not wait for armor/MR pen to be your last item unless you are really sure you can fight the uphill battle of farming for the damage needed.
> Oh btw , your only true defense as a carry would only be lifesteal , you're doing it wrong if you need anything more than 2 defensive items per game.
> True damage is self explanatory , especially when they have extremely good scaling based on other stats.This is why olaf , vayne and irelia(cho excluded) really only needs to build a few core items to deal damage to anyone in the enemy team as they please.
> Crits on the other hand , is only due to the fact that riot changed it to a certain period of time whereby your attacks can crit and is not purely based on a random roll anymore.This means that a cait with IE could deal 4 hits in a row which can very well be the total damage output she did in a teamfight done in less than half the time as compared to another cait with the same AD/AS but no crit.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the tanky DPS meta is so persistent is because the only reliable counter to tanky DPS is... more tanky DPS.
> 
> True damage isn't that big of an issue when most tanky champs have crazy base damage as it is.
> 
> Riot needs to make tanky items cost more in-line with that of damage items. A Chain Vest costs 700g and gives you 45% more effective HP vs physical. To get 45% more AD, it costs 1650 for most champs (buying as a first item).
Click to expand...

Considering that tanks or "tanky dps" needs to deal with BOTH forms of damage in addition to outfarming a carry with LESS damage i think its a fair trade.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Considering that tanks or "tanky dps" needs to deal with BOTH forms of damage in addition to outfarming a carry with LESS damage i think its a fair trade.


Considering that it costs less for a tanky DPS to get +45% more effective HP versus both types of damage than it does for 1 carry to get +45% effective damage for one type, and that most tanks have better farming abilities than most carries due to their very "unmovable" presence in lane, their high base damage and they all have some form of AoE damage, I'd say it's completely game breaking and needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Akali is quite useless now. The Hextech Gunblade nerf hurt her survivability a lot, and now the nerf on top of that ruins her.


How is she useless?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Considering that it costs less for a tanky DPS to get +45% more effective HP versus both types of damage than it does for 1 carry to get +45% effective damage for one type, and that most tanks have better farming abilities than most carries due to their very "unmovable" presence in lane, their high base damage and they all have some form of AoE damage, I'd say it's completely game breaking and needs to be fixed ASAP.


Exactly.

A tanky DPS can farm with ease, almost all of them have built in sustain, and they are highly effective early, mid and late game, where carriers only really shine late-mid to late game.

So, to the people who don't like the tanky DPS meta, how would you go about changing that? I mean it would take some pretty dramatic changes. REALLY dramatic changes.


----------



## Fortunex

Make tanky items less cost efficient and/or nerf every tanky DPS' base damage so that they actually need damage items to do damage and can't go almost pure tank.


----------



## andyroo89

Happy thanksgiving for those whole live in America.


----------



## Zackcy

AP Gangplank is suprisngly viable..............at my lvl







.

1k heals, 500+ damage with Lich Bane Q, and his ulti does actual damage late game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> AP Gangplank is suprisngly viable..............at my lvl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 1k heals, 500+ damage with Lich Bane Q, and his ulti does actual damage late game.


I have been telling groundzero to grab rabadons and spell vamp so his oranges heal him for so much. lol yo dawg we heard u like oranges so we gave you spell vamp so you can from your oranges while you heal from spell vamp.


----------



## TFL Replica

Magical satsumas ftw.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have been telling groundzero to grab rabadons and spell vamp so his oranges heal him for so much. lol yo dawg we heard u like oranges so we gave you spell vamp so you can from your oranges while you heal from spell vamp.


Problem is, until you get your Lich bane and a decent amount of AP, no damage. Literally. Guess you could go wrigles, then just build AP from then.


----------



## andyroo89

ad fizz, okeh


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> ad fizz, okeh


So op he can derp ad and herp ap.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> So op he can derp ad and herp ap.


So annoying, His ultimate still did so much damage as if he had AP.


----------



## Zackcy

That Singed didn't even build any mana



Btw I just bought Singed


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So, they're getting rid of the Dodge stat.

Discuss.


----------



## Nevaziah

I'm not going to miss it. I have never used it. And I was getting tired of gettin pwnt by jax who can hit 50% of your health with just one item. and stun almost every three hits.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So, they're getting rid of the Dodge stat.
> Discuss.


I've owned dodge seals since way back (closed beta) but I can't say I'm going to miss them. They weren't doing much for my poppy anyway. Armor seems like the most obvious replacement but I'm also considering alternatives.


----------



## andyroo89

so far, no black friday deals on newegg (well for the laptop I want) or is it cyber monday for newegg? if it is :O


----------



## laxzilla123

Hey Just saying hi to everyone and letting y'all know if you want to add me my username is Brutal GG. I play solotop/jungle although i can play other positions if i need to.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> so far, no black friday deals on newegg (well for the laptop I want) or is it cyber monday for newegg? if it is :O


I found the computer case I wanted on sale. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352007 With the free shipping and $10 off, thats $30 off total for me. So I'm happy.

Still debating on the H100... its a $30 mail in rebate...


----------



## Myrtl

New patch preview is out. Sucks for melee jungle champs that count on redbuff slow to gank..... With hp pots getting nerfed, I wonder if more people will start with a vamp scepter.


----------



## Zackcy

Nooooooo, their re-doing GP's model and animations. He looks so fast even with only 400~ movement speed cause of the combination of the two.
















http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/news/gangplank-gets-shipshape-new-model-and-animations

Speaking of GP........



Was walking around 3 shotting everyone with this build, and I was unkillable. I love GP.


----------



## chia233

Hey riot! Why you fxxk up game?

'SO DUUUURRR , WE THINK HEALTH POTIONS TOO EFFECTIVE SO WE MAKE CHANGE TO JUNGLE AND LANE 4 NEW PLAYAS DURRRRR"


----------



## Maich

hey! met the game about 6 moths ago but just started playing like one month ago!
right now im level 16 playing lanewick which has proven to be very effective!! Im Maich001 if someones up for a game


----------



## Zackcy

Oh my


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

These new changes displease me.

Also, why is Riot suddenly releasing Pokemon as champions? First the Water-type Fizz, now the Electric/Steel-type Volibear. I suppose it matches the Ice/Flying type Articuno Anivia.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> These new changes displease me.
> Also, why is Riot suddenly releasing Pokemon as champions? First the Water-type Fizz, now the Electric/Steel-type Volibear.


You should have seen it coming after they released pikachu Kennen to be honest.


----------



## andyroo89

mfw I will probably be faster than 3:45 as jungling shaco now.


----------



## TheOddOne

The new patch saddens me


----------



## andyroo89

the herp n' derp brothers are on the case.


----------



## TFL Replica

You can't mess up that which is already messed up. I can't believe how "you people" manage to whine about every single patch!


----------



## Akusho

Well, I just started to main Jax, and I hope they won't screw him with the removal of dodge runes and the re-work on his E.


----------



## Zackcy

Is Akali seriously nerfed to hell now? I want an explanation, with math.


----------



## Simca

Akali isn't nerfed. She's extremely dangerous when fed. That burst damage is insane. You just gotta' know how to play her. I can't.

I just Spin 2 Win.

Also, anyone good at playing Jarvan? I can't get this guy down for the life of me. I go with your typica atmogs build, but Jeez dude, he just seems so weak.

Flash totally makes his R useless too.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Is Akali seriously nerfed to hell now? I want an explanation, with math.


Lol, barely. Her early game just isn't as "oh look, I'm level 6. Oh look, you're dead" anymore, but she's still _very_ strong. If you learn the Twilight Shroud and how to juke with it as well as her ult, it's game over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Also, anyone good at playing Jarvan? I can't get this guy down for the life of me. I go with your typica atmogs build, but Jeez dude, he just seems so weak.
> 
> Flash totally makes his R useless too.


Metagolem build for great success (mogs, atmas, fmallet, trinity). He got nerfed a lot at the launch of Season Two because he just dominated Season One. For runes just run arpen reds, armor yellows, flat mres blues. Quints I prefer movement speed.

Also:



Lee Sin jungle master race reporting in.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Is Akali seriously nerfed to hell now? I want an explanation, with math.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, barely. Her early game just isn't as "oh look, I'm level 6. Oh look, you're dead" anymore, but she's still _very_ strong. If you learn the Twilight Shroud and how to juke with it as well as her ult, it's game over.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Also, anyone good at playing Jarvan? I can't get this guy down for the life of me. I go with your typica atmogs build, but Jeez dude, he just seems so weak.
> 
> Flash totally makes his R useless too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Metagolem build for great success (mogs, atmas, fmallet, trinity). He got nerfed a lot at the launch of Season Two because he just dominated Season One. For runes just run arpen reds, armor yellows, flat mres blues. Quints I prefer movement speed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, see, I have all those runes down to the T. I usually start with boots and 3 potions or dorans shield and them try and get mogs first and atmas after then try to build MR against a caster heavy team or whatever, but usually by the time I get atmogs alone, the game is decidied. Just can't seem to do amazing damage with him. I feel like the lowest damage person ever. Even shen and rammus [Word has been censored, but relates to some non-willing sexual act] in comparison to Jarvan.

I really wanted to learn to play him, but man..I just can't do it well.


----------



## Zackcy

Go wriggles, then a giant belt, then get an atma. Make the belt a warmog.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I tried going wriggles first before too simply for the farming benefit and I did okay that game, but felt like it was super long before I got atmogs going. Guess I'll try that again. zz


----------



## Zackcy

Get wriggles, take all the camps.


----------



## asherao

Hi everyone. Have been playing the game off and on for about two and a half years now I would say. I used to pretty much play who the team needed, but now there are so many champions that it's difficult to play that role. I do love playing tank/support though!

Happy ganking!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Akali isn't nerfed. She's extremely dangerous when fed. That burst damage is insane. You just gotta' know how to play her. I can't.
> 
> I just Spin 2 Win.
> 
> Also, anyone good at playing Jarvan? I can't get this guy down for the life of me. I go with your typica atmogs build, but Jeez dude, he just seems so weak.
> 
> Flash totally makes his R useless too.


I can teach you to play Jarvan if you want :3


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Akali *is* nerfed. She's *Any champion's* extremely dangerous when fed. That burst damage is *was* insane. You just gotta' know how to play her. I can't.


I know how to play Akali, I used to main her. The Gunblade nerf made her much easier to kill in team fights because her survival is dependent on spell vamp/lifesteal. That nerf in combination with her passive nerf makes her just too weak. Instead of diving in and getting a kill, I now dive in, realize I'm not doing enough damage, and stealth. Since I'm always low on health now my shroud is just a big target for enemies to AOE, especially Fizz's OP ult. Akali's still somewhat viable late game, but good luck getting there without being under-geared because you can't gank.


----------



## Simca

imo, Akali plays best when it's 3v3 or so. She either initiates and then spheres while the others start pounding away since the team is mostly trying to kill akali at this point and then she streams out to finish the kill or she comes in later and ends people really fast.

I know they nerfed Gunblade but..IMO, it was needed. Good Akali players just wrecked games solo mode. Just like Mordekaiser. But the last nerf on Morde seemed to have made him suck.

Anyway, yeah, I wouldn't mind someone good teaching me how to Jarvan. I'm a huge fan of Garen and would love to play another tanky DPS.

I tried whats her face and she was good, but man you have to farm forever with her to be good.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I tried whats her face and she was good, but man you have to farm forever with her to be good.


Irelia?


----------



## Simca

Yeah, Irelia. I won't buy her though. 6300IP? I have that, but just don't think she's worth that much. I'm also waiting on good skin sales. I'm sitting on 2700+ RP


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> imo, Akali plays best when it's 3v3 or so. She either initiates and then spheres while the others start pounding away since the team is mostly trying to kill akali at this point and then she streams out to finish the kill or she comes in later and ends people really fast.
> I know they nerfed Gunblade but..IMO, it was needed. Good Akali players just wrecked games solo mode. Just like Mordekaiser. But the last nerf on Morde seemed to have made him suck.
> Anyway, yeah, I wouldn't mind someone good teaching me how to Jarvan. I'm a huge fan of Garen and would love to play another tanky DPS.
> I tried whats her face and she was good, but man you have to farm forever with her to be good.


I agree with you on the Gunblade, it was needed nerf. However, Riot should have observed how it affected Akali for a longer period of time before nerfing her.


----------



## JoeyTB

Haven't been in here in a while, just popping my head in...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, Irelia. I won't buy her though. 6300IP? I have that, but just don't think she's worth that much. I'm also waiting on good skin sales. I'm sitting on 2700+ RP


Wise choice, since Garen DESTROYS her lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ezcuse me people

Brand user here (LVL 15)

Can people around my level add me up? I can't find play with random people on the internet, especially ones with no English.

My IGN is my forum name. Thanks


----------



## Camaro5

Hey everyone! Have been playing League for quite some time now, but never knew there was an official club on overclock.net

Summoner name = bimbaddaboom if anyone wants to shoot me a friend request.

Hopefully I will see some of you guys on the Fields of Justice


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wise choice, since Garen DESTROYS her lol


Garen destroys everybody. If he's not banned in a ranked game and I play him, it's practically a free win given I don't feed solo top against a Fizz or something (or my team doesn't feed). Judgement needs _serious_ balancing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, Irelia. I won't buy her though. 6300IP? I have that, but just don't think she's worth that much. I'm also waiting on good skin sales. I'm sitting on 2700+ RP


She's an amazing solo top champ because she has tons of sustain. The only issue is like you said, she needs to farm, and if she's denied farm, she's practically useless. The only workaround to that is a jungler giving you constant ganks, but it's hard depending on who the other champ zoning you is (like Renekton or Nasus).

Sigh... Renekton.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wise choice, since Garen DESTROYS her lol
> 
> 
> 
> Garen destroys everybody. If he's not banned in a ranked game and I play him, it's practically a free win given I don't feed solo top against a Fizz or something (or my team doesn't feed). Judgement needs _serious_ balancing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, Irelia. I won't buy her though. 6300IP? I have that, but just don't think she's worth that much. I'm also waiting on good skin sales. I'm sitting on 2700+ RP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's an amazing solo top champ because she has tons of sustain. The only issue is like you said, she needs to farm, and if she's denied farm, she's practically useless. The only workaround to that is a jungler giving you constant ganks, but it's hard depending on who the other champ zoning you is (like Renekton or Nasus).
> 
> Sigh... Renekton.
Click to expand...

It's kinda' weird but I found playing Irelia in a 2v2 lane much more enjoyable than solo. In 2v2 lane I would swipe up all the minions with Q. I also would spam Q as often as possible and just rush back home to buy/regen mana and go right back. It's hard to rush back in a solo lane especially if it's 2v1 because they'll hit up your turret.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Haven't been in here in a while, just popping my head in...


A wild Joey appeared! Finally got tired of Battlefield of Honor: Modern Warfare 3?


----------



## andyroo89

Garen is a joke tbh.


----------



## golfergolfer

ok i need some expert advice here on what to do.

I will be lvl 20 soon and trying to think, do i buy a rune page or champs...

at lvl 20 i will most likely have around 16 000 IP
and about 60-70 wins...
I think it would be good to buy an all around rune page because i don't use too many different champs but what do u guys think? (would be all tier 3)


----------



## andyroo89

So ya, I derped and groundzero herped and we got something out of it XD


----------



## pjBSOD

Was winning a ranked duo queue. Ashe dies in a team fight and says "f this, you guys suck" and then leaves, and we lose.

Now I remember why I don't do ranked.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> A wild Joey appeared! Finally got tired of Battlefield of Honor: Modern Warfare 3?


Im not tired at all







Just got back from a weeks trip to singapore, I missed my daily dosage of bf3 goodness


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Was winning a ranked duo queue. Ashe dies in a team fight and says "f this, you guys suck" and then leaves, and we lose.
> Now I remember why I don't do ranked.


Was winning a ranked duo queue, then our Ali/Cait dove and died, forgot they had trynd, gg we lose
After that I said bye to my 1800


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Garen is a joke tbh.


Indeed. They need to make his early game less crazy, and make his late game not terrible.

But Irelia is one of the top solo top champions. She has sustain, true,magic, and physical damage, and can farm for days. She even has a gap closer.


----------



## Simca

His early game is good, but his late game is weak. He doesn't actually have amazing DPS output and when he's on cool down he's near useless.

I still love him, but then I play with people that get mad when you get a kill because they feel you're supposed to be a tank and not get kills.

I love going atmogs build on Garen. Boots of swiftness or merc treads, warmogs, atmas impaler, FoN, and whatever after that depending on the team.

You just run up, q someone, spin, ignite and R and most people die, if not, run back, rinse and repeat til they're at 15% hp Then R kills them.


----------



## TFL Replica

Is there an updated tier list for LoL?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *His* early game is good, but *his* late game is weak. He doesn't actually have amazing DPS output and when he's on cool down he's near useless.
> I still love him, but then I play with people that get mad when you get a kill because they feel you're supposed to be a tank and not get kills.
> I love going atmogs build on Garen. Boots of swiftness or merc treads, warmogs, atmas impaler, FoN, and whatever after that depending on the team.
> You just run up, q someone, spin, ignite and R and most people die, if not, run back, rinse and repeat til they're at 15% hp Then R kills them.


Uh, Irelia is a girl, and has great early/mid/late game and isn't as CD dependent as you make her seem. Think we are talking about a different champ.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Uh, Irelia is a girl, and has great early/mid/late game and isn't as CD dependent as you make her seem. Think we are talking about a different champ.


He's referring to Garen.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> So ya, I derped and groundzero herped and we got something out of it XD


Apparently I trolled that team yesterday a bit too much? I go to log in today and my account is suspended for the day. I didn't know saying "Nice gank" sarcastically and "umad?" is suspension material.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Apparently I trolled that team yesterday a bit too much? I go to log in today and my account is suspended for the day. I didn't know saying "Nice gank" sarcastically and "umad?" is suspension material.


It's not, you probably did something a little more than that


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *His* early game is good, but *his* late game is weak. He doesn't actually have amazing DPS output and when he's on cool down he's near useless.
> I still love him, but then I play with people that get mad when you get a kill because they feel you're supposed to be a tank and not get kills.
> I love going atmogs build on Garen. Boots of swiftness or merc treads, warmogs, atmas impaler, FoN, and whatever after that depending on the team.
> You just run up, q someone, spin, ignite and R and most people die, if not, run back, rinse and repeat til they're at 15% hp Then R kills them.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Irelia is a girl, and has great early/mid/late game and isn't as CD dependent as you make her seem. Think we are talking about a different champ.
Click to expand...

Garen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Uh, Irelia is a girl, and has great early/mid/late game and isn't as CD dependent as you make her seem. Think we are talking about a different champ.
> 
> 
> 
> He's referring to Garen.
Click to expand...

She.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Apparently I trolled that team yesterday a bit too much? I go to log in today and my account is suspended for the day. I didn't know saying "Nice gank" sarcastically and "umad?" is suspension material.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not, you probably did something a little more than that
Click to expand...

I would think so since I've done insanely worse than that and have only received a warning, lol.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> It's not, you probably did something a little more than that


No, I really haven't. Aside from a couple queue dodges to avoid trolls such as jungling Ashe who was trash talking in champ selection, I've done nothing. The majority of games I've played over the past few weeks have been with Andy or other OCN members so they can back me up here.

I never received a warning either which is kinda BS.


----------



## jkontra13

The more I play this game, the more frustrated I become with riot. There are still so many balance issues regarding some characters, its somewhat absurd. I can't stand it, but the game is fun enough to where I come back to it. Reminds me of Call of Duty a bit, just great. But seriously, Dota 2 can't come any faster for me.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13*
> 
> But seriously, Dota 2 can't come any faster for me.


If balance issues are your complaint, Dota 2 will be _no_ better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> It's not, you probably did something a little more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I really haven't. Aside from a couple queue dodges to avoid trolls such as jungling Ashe who was trash talking in champ selection, I've done nothing. The majority of games I've played over the past few weeks have been with Andy or other OCN members so they can back me up here.
> 
> I never received a warning either which is kinda BS.
Click to expand...

I've done a lot worse in LoL in the past honestly, and nothing has ever happened to me, so you've definitely done _something_ wrong. I think Riot cracks down more on players who leave games and troll rather than players who curse and use foul language, that's what I think. I know a friend I play with has gotten banned for leaving games due to troll players in ranked, but has never been suspended for foul language.


----------



## TheOddOne

Riot keeps nerfing Irelia even though there are champs that way more OP than her, like Graves for example. She is too item-dependent (need Triforce to be good) but it pays off afterward


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13*
> 
> The more I play this game, the more frustrated I become with riot. There are still so many balance issues regarding some characters, its somewhat absurd. I can't stand it, but the game is fun enough to where I come back to it. Reminds me of Call of Duty a bit, just great. But seriously, Dota 2 can't come any faster for me.


^ this is what every player who doesn't understand the game thinks. There is AT MOST 3 things wrong with champs in LoL at one time. The game became fairly balanced when they nurfed the gunblade. People say Akali is trash now just because she cant solo an entire team. I dont think any champ is completely broken. Some just scale better than others (trynd, akali, graves, etc.). Scarner is REALLY strong since the last patch but not OP. I just dont understand people sometimes.

And if you think LoL is unbalanced, you are going to get pooed on in DotA 2

EDIT: oh yea. Kog'Maw totally broken


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> If balance issues are your complaint, Dota 2 will be _no_ better.
> I've done a lot worse in LoL in the past honestly, and nothing has ever happened to me, so you've definitely done _something_ wrong. I think Riot cracks down more on players who leave games and troll rather than players who curse and use foul language, that's what I think. I know a friend I play with has gotten banned for leaving games due to troll players in ranked, but has never been suspended for foul language.


That makes it even more confusing because I don't play ranked (I'm not even lvl 30) and I don't leave. The only game I ever "left" was when I *lost power* during that freak snow storm in the northeast in October. I was without power for 5 days and without internet for a week afterwards so it would be really unjust to use that against me.


----------



## pjBSOD

They don't tell you what you've been suspended for either, which sucks


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> They don't tell you what you've been suspended for either, which sucks


I used to talk so much crap and just have fun in games... then i asked riot why i got a week ban... they said it was due to reports of " AFK"

biggest joke of my life. i would have been ok if they had told me " being an jerk" or something


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is there an updated tier list for LoL?


http://clgaming.net/board/board39-reign-of-gaming/board42-tier-lists/board44-solo-queue/4415-solo-queue-tier-list-fizz/
Just check that forum after every update


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> It's not, you probably did something a little more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I really haven't. Aside from a couple queue dodges to avoid trolls such as jungling Ashe who was trash talking in champ selection, I've done nothing. The majority of games I've played over the past few weeks have been with Andy or other OCN members so they can back me up here.
> 
> I never received a warning either which is kinda BS.
Click to expand...

Probably some HURRDURR buttmad kids in the tribunal that have been trolled a bit too much before so they punish anyone who says anything nasty at all.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> She.


THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE.GIRL.OCN.









jk.







:thumb:

What makes champs like Irelia and Kogmaw OP is how well they can scale just by stacking attack speed because of their abilities.Irelia has W which essentially makes her a sustain fighter(which is around 20% lifesteal due to a fixed value) that deals at least 450 true damage over 6 seconds.For kogmaw its because you get negative scaling when building health because of his W(most real tanks soak damage with health in the midgame) and the lack of good MR items in general to counter just 1 ability alone ; combined with an AD/AS/shred item such as black cleaver or medreds and you get ranged irelia a ranged AD that deals significant damage in both AD and Magic.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> She.


Are you a redhead?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> She.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a redhead?
Click to expand...

Here we go again...

No threat letters this time please.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Are you a redhead?


I have to use this picture so damned much.


----------



## golfergolfer

ok so i asked this before but there was no answer... atm i have 14000 IP and 56 wins







. im almost lvl 20 and was wondering do i buy a page full of tier 3 runes or do i buy champs instead? I am strongly looking into buying Shyvana as i love her. What does everyone think?


----------



## pjBSOD

Buying tier 2 runes is a complete waste of IP.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Buying tier 2 runes is a complete waste of IP.


OMG whoops i messed up i meant *tier 3* runes not tier 2...


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, it really all depends. Runes are a thing that you're never done buying, ever, unless you've been playing practically since launch and have a full rune set for almost every champion and every role. So for now, my recommendation is you find a niche you like... solo top, ap mid, support bot, jungling, etc, and then buy runes for that specific role. Runes for champions in that role change depending on the champion, but they're all very close regardless.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I have to use this picture so damned much.


Beep boop


----------



## golfergolfer

hmm ok i think i will buy a few runes but not a full page and still buy different champions as well, because i dont think i have found that niche that i like yet. Thanks for your help


----------



## andyroo89

I have tuesday off from work.

*baby clinches fist*

League of legends update comes out.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ok so i asked this before but there was no answer... atm i have 14000 IP and 56 wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im almost lvl 20 and was wondering do i buy a page full of tier 3 runes or do i buy champs instead? I am strongly looking into buying Shyvana as i love her. What does everyone think?


Really depends on what playstyle that you like when it comes to champions.

For runes , there are some that are almost always useful when it comes to single or multiple roles but i recommend these for a start:
Marks:
Arpen Marks
Mpen Marks
Attack speed Marks
Seals:
Mana regen per level seals
Flat armor seals
Glyphs:
Flat CDR glyphs
MR per level glyphs
Quints: (useful for everything but this is what i personally recommend )
Arpen quints
Flat AP quints
Energy quints (if you play energy champs)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ok so i asked this before but there was no answer... atm i have 14000 IP and 56 wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . im almost lvl 20 and was wondering do i buy a page full of tier 3 runes or do i buy champs instead? I am strongly looking into buying Shyvana as i love her. What does everyone think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Really depends on what playstyle that you like when it comes to champions.
> For runes , there are some that are almost always useful when it comes to single or multiple roles but i recommend these for a start: *snip*


I think Chia is right on target here. Something I noticed from summoner lvl 20 to lvl 30, the champs I thought I loved to play changed pretty quick. I don't love playing on-hit item teemo nearly as much as I use to...

I know it's not ideal for every champ, but I made a AD and a AP rune page (I only have two right now). Arpen Marks or Mpen, flat armor seals, mr glyphs and arpen quints or Mpen quints (flat ap Qs scaling off new masteries would probably be better choice now). This set up will get you by till summoner lvl 30 were you will have a firm grasp on what champs you like best. Then you can customise for your champ's needs! If anything, it will let you try out most champs during their free week rotation. Unless your like me and so damn indecisive on what champ to play!


----------



## andyroo89

New chinese Artwork. DAT NUTCRACKO

http://forum.leaguecraft.com/index.php?/topic/37878-new-tencent-league-of-legends-arts/

DAT NIDALEE


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> New chinese Artwork. DAT NUTCRACKO
> http://forum.leaguecraft.com/index.php?/topic/37878-new-tencent-league-of-legends-arts/
> DAT NIDALEE


None of the images are loading for me. Damn non-OCN forums.


----------



## Simca

No, I'm not a redhead.

I have Arpen Runes, MDEF/DEF runes and Movement speed runes. use these for a lot of characters. I used Critical Damage runes for when I play Master Yi.

No real desire to get any other runes.

Also, Sivir looked better, imo.


----------



## bigal1542

I have added a link to Elementz solo queue tier lists to the first post. I think it is a great addition. Idea goes out to TFL Replica.

Also, MAKE SURE TO JOIN THE OCN LOL CHAT AS MENTIONED IN THE FIRST POST. I see many of you are joining, but we are nowhere near what the list is. If you want to play with us, then go ahead and join that chat. It only takes a few seconds, and you can even make it auto-login to it when you log in.

(sry for the all caps, but I wanted to make it visible







)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> New chinese Artwork. DAT NUTCRACKO
> http://forum.leaguecraft.com/index.php?/topic/37878-new-tencent-league-of-legends-arts/
> DAT NIDALEE


I wish that I could switch to that art instead of the meh NA stuff :/


----------



## Akusho

What's the problem? Download RAF Manager and Tencent skin pack and install.
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=205938


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> What's the problem? Download RAF Manager and Tencent skin pack and install.
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=205938


Sweet! I didn't even know that existed! Any problems that you know that are associated with it? Either speed or errors?


----------



## Qasual

Pre made in about an hour, give me a shout if you're down or add me on LoL - Qasual


----------



## Zackcy

Going to buy Shaco and carry games even more ridiculously. Can't wait for people to QQ.


----------



## dropkickninja

Hey guys recently started play LoL a couple months ago. Having a blast would love to play with you guys! guess I'll join the list


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> New chinese Artwork. DAT NUTCRACKO
> http://forum.leaguecraft.com/index.php?/topic/37878-new-tencent-league-of-legends-arts/
> DAT NIDALEE


Psh. DAT SIVIR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Also, Sivir looked better, imo.


See, she understands. +1


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropkickninja*
> 
> Hey guys recently started play LoL a couple months ago. Having a blast would love to play with you guys! guess I'll join the list


Welcome, welcome!


----------



## pjBSOD

Just played a really close game. The enemy team choked with Baron three times. We lost Baron three times and won all three team fights. Lee Sin with metagolem build + ga FTW.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Going to buy Shaco and carry games even more ridiculously. Can't wait for people to QQ.


Shaco is classified as a assassin not a carry, Only time you will be able to carry is if you have.

Infinity edge
Blood thirster
Trinity force
Madreds
Berserker grieves
phantom dancer

and the enemy team is not fed at all.

Other than that you just wait for the enemy carries skills to be on CD and go in for the kill.

EDIT; I think simca is just a guy pretending to be a girl.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> EDIT; I think simca is just a guy pretending to be a girl.


If only you knew.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Going to buy Shaco and carry games even more ridiculously. Can't wait for people to QQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaco is classified as a assassin not a carry, Only time you will be able to carry is if you have.
> 
> Infinity edge
> Blood thirster
> Trinity force
> Madreds
> Berserker grieves
> phantom dancer
> 
> and the enemy team is not fed at all.
> 
> Other than that you just wait for the enemy carries skills to be on CD and go in for the kill.
> 
> EDIT; I think simca is just a guy pretending to be a girl.
Click to expand...

I'm just the FBI pretending to be an underage girl.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Shaco is classified as a assassin not a carry, Only time you will be able to carry is if you have.
> Infinity edge
> Blood thirster
> Trinity force
> Madreds
> Berserker grieves
> phantom dancer
> and the enemy team is not fed at all.
> Other than that you just wait for the enemy carries skills to be on CD and go in for the kill.


Well I've seen offtanky Shaco builds that work well, and when you are playing against complete nublets, don't matter. And by "carry" I don't mean glass cannon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> EDIT; I think simca is just a guy pretending to be a girl.


Nope. I remember a vent chat a while ago, definitely a girl. Nice accent too


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm just the FBI pretending to be an underage girl.


Giggity giggity, awwwright.

If it's the cops pretending to be an underage girl, then it's just roleplaying, right?


----------



## andyroo89

Redhead with a accent......

*vanishes for a while*


----------



## Zackcy

Sigh, Irelia with 42 cs after 46 minutes. Akali with 87. Both of them fed a tryandamere and a Yi.

Well time for a well needed break.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Going to buy Shaco and carry games even more ridiculously. Can't wait for people to QQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaco is classified as a assassin not a carry, Only time you will be able to carry is if you have.
> 
> Infinity edge
> Blood thirster
> Trinity force
> Madreds
> Berserker grieves
> phantom dancer
> 
> and the enemy team is not fed at all.
> 
> Other than that you just wait for the enemy carries skills to be on CD and go in for the kill.
> 
> EDIT; I think simca is just a guy pretending to be a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just the FBI pretending to be an underage girl.
Click to expand...

What? Underage?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> What? Underage?


chia likes them still in the womb?


----------



## Zackcy

I don't want to even play this game ever after that loss. The fact that I told both the Irelia and Akali how important farm was and that I gave them advice, they scolded me, reported me, and fed the Trynadamere and Yi. Guess I'll just play Shaco and junglers with 8 types of CC.


----------



## DeeJay1337

Hey guys! give me an add, Skype and play? team up together! DeeJay1337


----------



## groundzero9

<-- Super Pro Vayne


----------



## JoeyTB

Wait im confused... There is a girl in this thread?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Redhead with an accent......
> *vanishes for a while*


This is how I picture Andy:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Wait im confused... There is a girl in this thread?


Or a dude with an accent, using the latest voice morphing technologies suspected of involvement with the FBI and having red hair. But andy is never wrong, right?


----------



## Samurai707

Whatsup everyone, just signed up to be a part of the club, been playing LoL since closed Beta and I really love playin the game.
In terms of characters, I play a wide variety. I am not that great at jungling unless I Lee Sin, that's hit or miss though. I can AD/AP carry pretty well as well. Decent at build orders and rune help if anyone needs a little help with that or anything!
Samurai707 ingame as well as on the forums.


----------



## Zackcy

Yorick and Vayne are a deadly combo. Dem silver bolts.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Im in love with fizz! Hop skip and jump! and splash and nommy!
Also.. notice the warwick...


----------



## pjBSOD

Just formed a premade with a few guys I went up against yesterday with my usual premade, we absolutely wrecked face. Organized premades with a good support are way too much fun.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

I miss Morde. Used to play him EVERY ranked game. Now cant ever survive after they broke his shield.


----------



## pjBSOD

I saw a Mordekaiser yesterday in draft, but before that I haven't seen one since the nerfs really. He really died off.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

I used to destroy. just ult the carry and take ALL ENEMY CC ~~ like a boss


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, he was really broken pre-nerfs.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

I hate when they completely beat a champ into the ground though







not exactly balancing hahaha * nurfs irelia again*


----------



## TheOddOne

My friend had a 90% win rate with Mordekaiser in season 1, and he never admitted that Morde is OP, like seriously ?!?
His Morde is completely melt faces while my Morde died so many time even pre-nerf







sad face
Anyone wanna add me and play some premade sometimes this week ?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna add me and play some premade sometimes this week ?


Sure, I'll add you.


----------



## Zackcy

You couldn't push morde out of lane, he could buy a couple of armour/resistance items and was pretty unkillable while destroying your team.

I really hate how things in video games are always overnerfed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Patch notes are out: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/volibear-patch-notes
Quote:


> Fixed a bug which caused Force Pulse to cast backwards after performing Rift Walk


Finally! I was eventually got sick of having to delay my force pulse after a rift to prevent this from happening. Haven't played kass in ages.


----------



## pjBSOD

Darn, they nerfed Karthus. He's not going to be as solid in ranked as he was now since the nerf to his wall, but I'm sure he'll have a decent use. Also sucks that he won't be able to wall Baron for gigantic MR debuff =/

Oh well.


----------



## Myrtl

I wonder how much those changes to Sivir end up helping her out. The way they remade Ricochet should trigger triforce right? Also, I assume Boomerang Blade still does reduced damage for each target it passes through. I guess I have to wait till I get home from work to find out


----------



## TFL Replica

Sivir's skill adjustments are trivial compared to the range buff and passive remake. If she can handle mid in SR (after what feels like years) then I may pick her up again.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Sivir's skill adjustments are trivial compared to the range buff and passive remake. If she can handle mid in SR (after what feels like years) then I may pick her up again.


With her new range, I can see her poking a mid caster to death with ease. I guess that would depend on how effective you can be with spell shield to mitigate damage







.


----------



## TFL Replica

For the first time ever, I'm being hit by the infamous patcher stuck at 33% (applying patches) bug. Running as admin or using the repair function couldn't fix it. Back to Skyrim I guess, no idea how to fix this.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Or a dude with an accent, using the latest voice morphing technologies suspected of involvement with the FBI and having red hair. But andy is never wrong, right?


lmao, I am just saying, Probably not a girl. This is the internet, I can say I am a girl and get more attention.

Reminds me of Erio-chan on /v/ lol general thread.

Simca = Erio.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Or a dude with an accent, using the latest voice morphing technologies suspected of involvement with the FBI and having red hair. But andy is never wrong, right?
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, I am just saying, Probably not a girl. This is the internet, I can say I am a girl and get more attention.
> 
> Reminds me of Erio-chan on /v/ lol general thread.
> 
> Simca = Erio.
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly with "girls" that try to get attention on the internet.

Only thing is I don't try to attract attention. In fact, most people on this forum don't even know I'm a girl and when they say "he" I usually don't bother correcting them.

So while you can believe whatever you want about me, and trust me I don't care either way, you're gonna' have to find another reason other than attention, cuz that's clearly not something I'm after or have ever received.

Also, that new Akali skin looks awesome.

Too bad Garen skin on sale is commando, ugh.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly with "girls" that try to get attention on the internet.
> Only thing is I don't try to attract attention. In fact, most people on this forum don't even know I'm a girl and when they say "he" I usually don't bother correcting them.
> So while you can believe whatever you want about me, and trust me I don't care either way, you're gonna' have to find another reason other than attention, cuz that's clearly not something I'm after or have ever received.
> Also, that new Akali skin looks awesome.
> Too bad Garen skin on sale is commando, ugh.


I agree I noticed you have not been trying to receive attention, and I still standby my statement, Just saying though, Attention will be received whether you want it or not.

There is another girl in this thread, Somewhere forgot her name that browses here once in a while.

brb trying out new jungle on shaco.

edit; Here is the video (skyp to 5 min in) of the video I was talking about. Groundzero and I were debating who actually stole baron buff.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> This is how I picture Andy:


This is how I picture Andy based on what he sounds like over Skype during a game.


Spoiler: Warning: Potential NSFW






Spoiler: Seriously, bring eye bleach.






Spoiler: Abandon all hope ye who enter here.


----------



## andyroo89

lolololololololol


----------



## pjBSOD

Sold my boots at the end and bought Arch staff, had 926 AP. Karthus is _so_ much fun. Our Kayle AFK'd because a girl came over and he had to take a five minute shower to look nice. We still won 4v5.


----------



## andyroo89

from groundzero


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, you can walk through Gangplank's ulti again without taking any hits! Hoora!


----------



## pjBSOD

Whoever these clan kids were, they got diced


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> For the first time ever, I'm being hit by the infamous patcher stuck at 33% (applying patches) bug. Running as admin or using the repair function couldn't fix it. Back to Skyrim I guess, no idea how to fix this.


The fix for this is to not play









ok ok I'll go back to bf3 (forseeing andy/tohru insulting me here)


----------



## jkontra13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> ^ this is what every player who doesn't understand the game thinks. There is AT MOST 3 things wrong with champs in LoL at one time. The game became fairly balanced when they nurfed the gunblade. People say Akali is trash now just because she cant solo an entire team. I dont think any champ is completely broken. Some just scale better than others (trynd, akali, graves, etc.). Scarner is REALLY strong since the last patch but not OP. I just dont understand people sometimes.
> And if you think LoL is unbalanced, you are going to get pooed on in DotA 2
> EDIT: oh yea. Kog'Maw totally broken


There are characters that are completely broken in the game, that should have been taken out long ago. There shouldn't be this many things wrong still, how the hell can you claim I don't know the game too? Who do you think you are haha? I've played this game for over 8 months now, and it's becoming redundant. Trynd has been broken for months, every new character released is OP for a solid month before they go down to normal, but that shouldnt even happen.


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, you can walk through Gangplank's ulti again without taking any hits! Hoora!


----------



## TFL Replica

Another update fixed everything. Finally a break from this:


----------



## Akusho

So how's everybody liking the new jungle and other changes? I'm at uni from 9 to 9 and I can't test it







I don't like the HP pot nerf though. Also, has anyone played the reworked Sivir yet, is she any good now?


----------



## pjBSOD

She's really good, does lots of damage and her farm is just as insane as it previously was. Except now she can actually harass as she farms successfully.


----------



## Dman

I'm glad they finally fixed Sivir, I use to main her until they completely nerfed her into the ground, might pick her up again.


----------



## andyroo89

Volibear and singed are hilarious to lane with. LOL


----------



## Lhino

LOL I am loving Volibear, so overpowered with the right item set.


----------



## TFL Replica

Sivir's is an annoyance for my poppy now (still not a threat). She's also harder to catch.


----------



## Heat Miser

I just filled out the form to join the club. I'm lvl 21, and I mostly play Vayne







.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Started playing with Nunu again, shame the jungle seems pretty useless now.


----------



## Samurai707

I've been destroying Voli's with my Vayne haha. Gotta love OP Champs mirite??


----------



## Qasual

I'm going to set up a pre made in a couple of hours, give me a shout when you see me online or in the OCN public chat.

I feel like gaming ALL night tonight ~


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone up for a game around... 6-7 CST? or 7-8 EST?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone up for a game around... 6-7 CST? or 7-8 EST?


Game mode?


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone up for a game around... 6-7 CST? or 7-8 EST?


I'm in. There had better be rum....


----------



## IrishCarBomb

Just randomly picked up Zilean, fun champ. Still enjoy Gragas more for an AP mid.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13*
> 
> There are characters that are completely broken in the game, that should have been taken out long ago. There shouldn't be this many things wrong still, how the hell can you claim I don't know the game too? Who do you think you are haha? I've played this game for over 8 months now, and it's becoming redundant. Trynd has been broken for months, every new character released is OP for a solid month before they go down to normal, but that shouldnt even happen.


Trynd is not broken at all. The stat crit is very very crazy though. AND RANDOM!! And its not the champs are OP. Its the new game mechanics being released every patch that make people spaz and think there is no counter. Id much rather have stronger champs on launch of each patch rather than a useless one


----------



## pjBSOD

It's the new masteries, honestly. The new masteries made some champs incredibly strong, while it left other champs the same as they previously were (Lee Sin is an example).


----------



## GekzOverlord




----------



## ShaneS429

Been playing Dota 2 for the past few weeks.

Came back to LoL to see what's new. I had to scramble to pick new masteries at the start of my first game (I had no clue what was what!), I spent the first few minutes yelling at my monitor because teammates weren't denying, I forgot there is bluepill and no courier. Still a fun game.

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Is dota 2 still in beta or something? I keep seeing people mention playing it, but I don't see it as downloadable or anything anywhere


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Is dota 2 still in beta or something? I keep seeing people mention playing it, but I don't see it as downloadable or anything anywhere


Correct, it's currently in beta and it's invite only.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm going to try and get a refund for Shaco. Not really all that fun for me.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I'm going to try and get a refund for Shaco. Not really all that fun for me.


Riot allows up to three RP refunds, not sure if they do IP, who knows. I submitted a support ticket awhile back and said I bought Vayne back and launch and really didn't like her at all, and was wondering if I could snag a refund if at all possible. The rep I got said he'll allow up to three refunds, so I chose three 975RP things I bought that I didn't want anymore


----------



## andyroo89

They do IP refunds.


----------



## Zackcy

Swa-eet

I was wondering why this Xin built like this. Read the chat.


----------



## Fortunex

So I'm in the DotA 2 beta, and mother of god it's so much better than League.


----------



## andyroo89

Andy goes 8/2/5 as jungle shaco

ground zero goes 8/1/6

Andy gets two friends request

Groundzero:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> So I'm in the DotA 2 beta, and mother of god it's so much better than League.


Are you allowed to post screenshots from it or is there an NDA?


----------



## Qasual

Pshhh Dota two...


----------



## Zackcy

I think I will stop playing League for a while once it comes out.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I think I will stop playing League for a while once it comes out.


The jungling changes pushes me ever so slightly to do the same...









PS:
THEY FINALLY FIXED THE SIZE OF MY OWL!!!


----------



## JoeyTB

excellent excellent *twiddles thumbs* everyone is starting to stop playing lol *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Qasual

Lame ...


----------



## Lhino

I too have grown tired of the constant server crashes, buggy game, unbalanced champs and most recently _the jungle fail_. I really love LoL, but I will probably move to DotA 2 when it releases.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I too have grown tired of the constant server crashes, buggy game, unbalanced champs and most recently the *jungle fail*. I really love LoL, but I will probably move to DotA 2 when it releases.


Viva la Revolution!


----------



## TFL Replica

If you think DotA 2 is going to be a rage-free environment, good luck with that.


----------



## Lhino

Lol yeah the raging is usually the bad part about all of these sort of games. I usually just end up laughing at them and their small brains.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

I dont see what is wrong with the jungle changes. People just get so used to a certain meta and forget how to spice things up. This is just keeping laners on their toes. sure a shaco with both buffs and level 3 at 2:18 is ridiculous but I dont have a problem with the meta changing. especially if we start to stray away from the "tanky DPS" meta we are currently in.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The enemy team fell apart at the end even though they were rocking us for most of the game.



I do have to say I miss Sivir's old W ability. She'd chew through minion waves like delicious candy.
Our Heimerdinger was one of my friends, and he always plays odd builds.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you think DotA 2 is going to be a rage-free environment, good luck with that.


I've actually heard from people its infinitely worse on Dota 2. Just like HON is vs LOL currently.


----------



## andyroo89

I like Voli's E and R for clearing minion waves, BTW champion minions (yoricks ghouls malz minion) will have the fear effect when you use voil's E which is cool it saved me from one of yoricks ghouls (low on hp and it was chasing me)

They need to make his Q be used as escape spell, Reduce the movement speed by 5% which will still give it 40% movement speed whether or not he is chasing.


----------



## Simca

How do you play games where you reach 20k gold. Those games are stupid long.

on top of that no one on your team was positive, how did the enemy teach manage to lose, lmao. Were they trolling?

I don't mean to be mean, but that's hilarious. I would hang myself if I allowed that to happen to me.

I haven't seen that kind of high gold in a game since they nerfed player gold kills (1000G for legendary).

Highest I see now is like 18k for someone's who's hella fed.

Haven't played a game that lasted longer than 45 minutes recently though.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> The enemy team fell apart at the end even though they were rocking us for most of the game.
> 
> I do have to say I miss Sivir's old W ability. She'd chew through minion waves like delicious candy.
> Our Heimerdinger was one of my friends, and he always plays odd builds.


Dat clarity Heimer


----------



## Keyan

lol that heim, deathcaps dont stack; better off with 1 deathcap and 2 archangels


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How do you play games where you reach 20k gold. Those games are stupid long.
> on top of that no one on your team was positive, how did the enemy teach manage to lose, lmao. Were they trolling?
> I don't mean to be mean, but that's hilarious. I would hang myself if I allowed that to happen to me.
> I haven't seen that kind of high gold in a game since they nerfed player gold kills (1000G for legendary).
> Highest I see now is like 18k for someone's who's hella fed.
> Haven't played a game that lasted longer than 45 minutes recently though.


His whole team is full of great pushers.


----------



## Zackcy

What is a good Teemo split push build?


----------



## Simca

I don't see how a super fed Xin Zhao and full build nasus wouldn't also wreck a tower, even if super fed Akali, super fed vlad and volibear did nothing.


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/mxxji/my_experience_with_the_worlds_greatest_teemo/

Fun read


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/mxxji/my_experience_with_the_worlds_greatest_teemo/
> 
> Fun read


That was a great read. lol. I did that with Master Yi. Everyone was mad at me, but I carried them to victory with tower destruction.


----------



## Zackcy

Ghostblade+Highlander means you can take out two towers and an inhib in like 30 seconds.


----------



## andyroo89

lol, I was just in a game and these two guys were fighting with each other and I said let me guess you two played in a game and did well together right? then you add each other cause you two thought you were super pwn brothers, but the truth is, he was only good in that one game and I bet your gonna remove him when this game is over right? he said yah, lol I find it funny when people do that. They add eachother cause of one good game than they find out they suck.

lol


----------



## Zackcy

If I lose to another team of derps, i will kill someone.



>.>


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If I lose to another team of derps, i will kill someone.
> 
> >.>


I actually lost a game when we were 30 kills ahead, god Mordekaiser was straight up OP back then, still mad though


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I actually lost a game when we were 30 kills ahead, god Mordekaiser was straight up OP back then, still mad though


Ya, won a game where the enemy Yi finished with 30+ kills. The only reliable CC we had was a Skarner ulti, so I told him to ulti him the moment the Yi showed up. With 3 of our inhibitors gone, we won two back to back teamfights just by Skarner ultiing the Yi. This Yi was so annoying. He would simply wait until the team fight broke out, and then would run and start killing everyone. No one would take notice. Skarner ulti + 0.00000023 seconds of our whole team unloading on him and he was dead. Took baron, pushed mid and won


----------



## Alex132

Hey guys anybody got a good build for Rammus?

Loving my little turtle guy :3


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If I lose to another team of derps, i will kill someone.
> 
> >.>


DID SOMEONE SAY DERPS? (0 )_______( o)

*sees blurr vision of GP run by*

WERE ON THE CASE!


----------



## chia233

I fxxking hate how riot is messing with the jungle when there is so much nerfing to be done.

TALON , FIZZ , RIVEN , VOLIBEAR , VAYNE , WUKONG , OLAF , IRELIA.

GOTTA NERF THEM ALL!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey guys anybody got a good build for Rammus?
> Loving my little turtle guy :3


My current Rammus setup is:

Armor Pen marks
Straight Armor seals
Straight Magic Resist glyphs
Halloween 2011 dodge quints



+13 armor, +15 armor pen, +13 magic resist, +4.2% dodge.

Riot's planning on removing dodge soon, so you can go with health regen quints of your choice.

Mastery build is 0/22/8, focusing on reducing damage taken in the defense tree.



+6 armor, +6 magic resist, +3 HP/5, reduces minion and monster damage by 2 and sends 6 back, reduces AoE damage by 3%, reduces all incoming damage by 2 plus 1.5%, reduces turret armor by 10, +3% max HP, -10% CC.
+2% movement speed, -10% respawn timer, +15% promoted minion stats, 15 second CDR on Flash.

I typically run Flash/Promote for summoner spells. Used to run Fortify, until Riot removed it. Heal is a viable choice for staying in lane, as is Teleport. Always keep Flash, though - there's a reason everyone runs it.

First item is Doran's Shield.
Next is tier 1 boots.
After that, look at your situation.
If your lane is AD-heavy, start building Thornmail.
If your lane is AP-heavy, start building Force of Nature.
After you build your Thornmail/FoN, build your tier 2 boots.
If lots of CC, Mercury's Treads.
Otherwise, Ninja Tabi.
If Ninja Tabi are removed along with dodge, then the +2/+5 move speed boots are a decent choice.

After this, it's situational for what you need.

Guardian Angel is always a good choice, it gives you a second chance in combat.
If you need more MR than Force of Nature provides, look into Quicksilver Sash for the activatable anti-CC or or Banshee's Veil for the passive spellshield.
Sunfire Cape gives you magic damage output.
Atma's Impaler and Warmogs is a good tanky combo as well, and a staple of "Tanky DPS" and "Metagolem" builds. If you want to run this, Warmogs greatly benefits from being built sooner - i.e. in place of your early Thornmail/FoN. However, since it doesn't give armor, your damage output will be down (Rammus' AD scales with his armor as his passive.)
Warden's Mail and Randuin's are decent choices. These provide: On being hit, 20% chance for attacker's attack speed and movement to be slowed by 35% for 3 seconds. It's a unique passive on Randuin's, but not unique for Warden's Mail - you can stack these.

Typical skill order is QWE to start, then R>E>W>Q. If I'm laning with someone I know, and they want first blood, I'll go EWQ then R>E>W>Q.

One level in Q is enough to get you into and out of trouble spots easily.
W is important because it gives you a huge armor and magic resist boost, which also boosts your AD. It also returns magic damage based on autoattacks from enemies and adds 10% of your armor to the damage. Using your W slows your movement speed, though.
E is arguably the best taunt in the game. It reduces enemy armor, and at max level it's a 3 second duration, while the whole time you're hitting them with Thornmail and Sunfire Cape damage and probably with your W and R as well.
R is your friend. You run/Q into a teamfight, E their highest damage output character, then hit W+R and watch the team melt. R deals 65 / 130 / 195 per second for 8 seconds, and you can chase while it's active. The most awesome aspect about Rammus' R is that it hits buildings. Pop your ult every single time you attack a turret or inhibitor, and watch it fall in about 15-20 seconds. You should have the most buildings destroyed on your team, or be tied for first.

*tl;dr - Build armor, build MR only when needed, dodge annoys enemies, eat all the turrets, and eat AD carries. LIKE A BOSS.* Disregarding women and acquiring currency afterwards is optional.


----------



## TFL Replica

Dodge is getting phased out. Don't get used to it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Meh, I prefer movement speed quints for Rammus anyways.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I fxxking hate how riot is messing with the jungle when there is so much nerfing to be done.
> TALON , FIZZ , RIVEN , VOLIBEAR , VAYNE , WUKONG , OLAF , IRELIA.
> GOTTA NERF THEM ALL!


Vayne is getting nerfed?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> My current Rammus setup is:
> Armor Pen marks
> Straight Armor seals
> Straight Magic Resist glyphs
> Halloween 2011 dodge quints
> 
> +13 armor, +15 armor pen, +13 magic resist, +4.2% dodge.
> Riot's planning on removing dodge soon, so you can go with health regen quints of your choice.
> Mastery build is 0/22/8, focusing on reducing damage taken in the defense tree.
> 
> +6 armor, +6 magic resist, +3 HP/5, reduces minion and monster damage by 2 and sends 6 back, reduces AoE damage by 3%, reduces all incoming damage by 2 plus 1.5%, reduces turret armor by 10, +3% max HP, -10% CC.
> +2% movement speed, -10% respawn timer, +15% promoted minion stats, 15 second CDR on Flash.
> I typically run Flash/Promote for summoner spells. Used to run Fortify, until Riot removed it. Heal is a viable choice for staying in lane, as is Teleport. Always keep Flash, though - there's a reason everyone runs it.
> First item is Doran's Shield.
> Next is tier 1 boots.
> After that, look at your situation.
> If your lane is AD-heavy, start building Thornmail.
> If your lane is AP-heavy, start building Force of Nature.
> After you build your Thornmail/FoN, build your tier 2 boots.
> If lots of CC, Mercury's Treads.
> Otherwise, Ninja Tabi.
> If Ninja Tabi are removed along with dodge, then the +2/+5 move speed boots are a decent choice.
> After this, it's situational for what you need.
> Guardian Angel is always a good choice, it gives you a second chance in combat.
> If you need more MR than Force of Nature provides, look into Quicksilver Sash for the activatable anti-CC or or Banshee's Veil for the passive spellshield.
> Sunfire Cape gives you magic damage output.
> Atma's Impaler and Warmogs is a good tanky combo as well, and a staple of "Tanky DPS" and "Metagolem" builds. If you want to run this, Warmogs greatly benefits from being built sooner - i.e. in place of your early Thornmail/FoN. However, since it doesn't give armor, your damage output will be down (Rammus' AD scales with his armor as his passive.)
> Warden's Mail and Randuin's are decent choices. These provide: On being hit, 20% chance for attacker's attack speed and movement to be slowed by 35% for 3 seconds. It's a unique passive on Randuin's, but not unique for Warden's Mail - you can stack these.
> Typical skill order is QWE to start, then R>E>W>Q. If I'm laning with someone I know, and they want first blood, I'll go EWQ then R>E>W>Q.
> One level in Q is enough to get you into and out of trouble spots easily.
> W is important because it gives you a huge armor and magic resist boost, which also boosts your AD. It also returns magic damage based on autoattacks from enemies and adds 10% of your armor to the damage. Using your W slows your movement speed, though.
> E is arguably the best taunt in the game. It reduces enemy armor, and at max level it's a 3 second duration, while the whole time you're hitting them with Thornmail and Sunfire Cape damage and probably with your W and R as well.
> R is your friend. You run/Q into a teamfight, E their highest damage output character, then hit W+R and watch the team melt. R deals 65 / 130 / 195 per second for 8 seconds, and you can chase while it's active. The most awesome aspect about Rammus' R is that it hits buildings. Pop your ult every single time you attack a turret or inhibitor, and watch it fall in about 15-20 seconds. You should have the most buildings destroyed on your team, or be tied for first.
> *tl;dr - Build armor, build MR only when needed, dodge annoys enemies, eat all the turrets, and eat AD carries. LIKE A BOSS.* Disregarding women and acquiring currency afterwards is optional.


Thanks so much









+rep!


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Dodge is getting phased out. Don't get used to it.


It was only really good for 2 of the champions (Jax, Sivir) anyways, pretty much pointless on anyone else.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> It was only really good for 2 of the champions (Jax, Sivir) anyways, pretty much pointless on anyone else.


Singed?


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Singed?


Not really, he has no inherent skill that really utilizes it, its too random to rely on, and its capped at 30%. Jax has an ability that relies on it to work, and Sivir before the rebuild used it as her passive, dodge would go up while moving.


----------



## Fortunex

Udyr?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> Not really, he has no inherent skill that really utilizes it


Well, with the old masteries, if you didn't have dodge runes on Singed, you were doing it wrong since the talent in the Defense tree gave you movement speed based off of you dodging.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Udyr?


Same as my previous statement, basically if you are relying on RNG to save you in LOL you are doing it wrong, that's why they are getting rid of it.


----------



## Fortunex

Udyr uses it too, with his passive. It gave him IMS to close gaps easier and was quite an important part of playing Udyr.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Udyr?


Nah, Udyr doesn't really need it, all he needs is AS and Armor.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan*
> 
> lol that heim, deathcaps dont stack; better off with 1 deathcap and 2 archangels


Just built exactly what he did on LeagueCraft and the difference between his build and what you are saying is 3 AP which is nothing.That being said, I think that having the mana regen from archangels would be nice.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I fxxking hate how riot is messing with the jungle when there is so much nerfing to be done.
> TALON , FIZZ , RIVEN , VOLIBEAR , VAYNE , WUKONG , OLAF , IRELIA.
> GOTTA NERF THEM ALL!


Not sure if serious. Irelia and Olaf are never going to get nerfed again... because they suck now after already being nerfed several times. only one out of those getting nerfed is fizz. which means that they are just going to adjust timings and AP ratios. nothing new


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone want me to post a pic of a redhead from my redhead folder?


----------



## iJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> Not sure if serious. Irelia and Olaf are never going to get nerfed again... because they suck now after already being nerfed several times. only one out of those getting nerfed is fizz. which means that they are just going to adjust timings and AP ratios. nothing new


I think a Volibear nerf will happen in addition to a Fizz nerf. Volibear is just too strong because of his Frenzy scaling.


----------



## Zackcy

When is a good time drop the old Garen demacia on somebody? I always drop it too early.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone want me to post a pic of a redhead from my redhead folder?


Yes, and give me your entire folder!


----------



## nachielous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> When is a good time drop the old Garen demacia on somebody? I always drop it too early.


I think at about 15-20 % of the targets health remaining... Its one of those things you need to get a feel for.. Just keep in mind the lower the hp the more likely the success of your attack.
The same rule applies with "Riven"


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Yes, and give me your entire folder!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


----------



## TFL Replica

Nice but spoiled by the blue eyes.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


I know ground will laugh at this cause I say oh my just like George Takei


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Someone said they reported me because I randomed a Taric, never mind this person (vlad) died 7 times before 10 minutes, and I was the only person to not have a negative score on the team lol.


----------



## EmoPopsicle

hello! i love cho gath.


----------



## znd

Wow... Mordekaiser has been nerfed way too much. I used to solotop with him in our premades and did well against anyone but urgot or caitlyn but now anyone can trump him.

Today we played after some break and I was soloing against Volibear, The Volibear could literally just strike at me and deal me off 50% of my hp if I even got too close to attack minions. Gladly we had the best jungler in the world jungling as his main, AD Janna, I was able to keep the turret going.

Also, blitzcrank + AP shaco equals love.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znd*
> 
> Also, blitzcrank + AP shaco equals love.


I had a game against Blitz & AP shaco... The blitz had really good aim so their shaco had about 5 or 6 kills (from me and lane partner) before team fights started. I thought we were going to lose it for our team because of the bad lane phase. Then our team avoided bushes and proceded to stomp them because it was AP shaco that got the kills...

Also, 1110 AP Karthus is a hell of a lot of fun to suicide with! One hell of a punch from R after you already worked them over.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I had a game against Blitz & AP shaco... The blitz had really good aim so their shaco had about 5 or 6 kills (from me and lane partner) before team fights started. I thought we were going to lose it for our team because of the bad lane phase. Then our team avoided bushes and proceded to stomp them because it was AP shaco that got the kills...
> Also, 1110 AP Karthus is a hell of a lot of fun to suicide with! One hell of a punch from R after you already worked them over.


WhenI go AP shaco people's first thought is that I will just stay in the bushes, Not at all, I mean yes I will place boxes in the bushes but I do it for warding reasons, I will place multiple in river bush if there is a jungler.

Guise I found new champ, MAGEWICK! Granted I went 6/4/6 he is really easy to play. My Q was giving me 500+ hp back. Here is a screenshot


----------



## Crunkles

Haven't been back to this thread in a while. Y'all still use the OCN chat in LoL that was set up? Don't have the time right now to read through all the pages since my last posting, but was curious if anyone here plays ranked and what their current ELO is. Looking to see if anyone has an ELO in the 1700+ range and would be willing to play some normal games with me and tell me if I'm ******ed or if I'm just getting unlucky in my solo queues in ranked haha. So far i'm 6 and 4 with a 1362, 3 wins, then 4 straight losses due to leaves, afks and feeders, followed by 3 more wins. Normal blind pick gets boring and Normal draft is even more unpredictable than Ranked due to my number of normal games played unfortunately.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> WhenI go AP shaco people's first thought is that I will just stay in the bushes, Not at all, I mean yes I will place boxes in the bushes but I do it for warding reasons, I will place multiple in river bush if there is a jungler.
> Guise I found new champ, MAGEWICK! Granted I went 6/4/6 he is really easy to play. My Q was giving me 500+ hp back. Here is a screenshot


Magewick is always fun, I had written a guide before the nerf to his ability to go this route. While he does a decent amount of damage, this is no longer the best path to take with Warwick anymore as he doesn't have as large a burst as other AP carries. If you wanted this same effect as Magewick, Malzahar is a much better choice. His Q actually gives back less HP than it used to, so only having his Q to heal himself with the Magewick setup and very little defenses leaves you open to having your butt kicked haha. Nevertheless, still fun to do.


----------



## BoomBox

Sup guys. I'm lvl 13 right now. I've been playing Dominion quite a bit these last couple days. I like the faster pace. It's a good change up from Classic.


----------



## Myrtl

Random thought due to a slow work day and Blitz/Shaco mentioned earlier... Blitz, Volibear, Singed, Skarner/Lee Sin, and ummmm AP Poppy (don't want it too AD hvy) for a team. Just to see if you can make them rage quit from all the flips, pushes and pulls! It may not work out in the long run, but every person that got pulled, flipped and pushed back to a tower for the kill would be very amusing.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Random thought due to a slow work day and Blitz/Shaco mentioned earlier... Blitz, Volibear, Singed, Skarner/Lee Sin, and ummmm AP Poppy (don't want it too AD hvy) for a team. Just to see if you can make them rage quit from all the flips, pushes and pulls! It may not work out in the long run, but every person that got pulled, flipped and pushed back to a tower for the kill would be very amusing.


AD poppy all day, every day.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> AD poppy all day, every day.


I fully agree. I couldn't think of any other AP possible character that could move someone







. Win by enemy rage quitting out of annoyance is the goal here!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I fully agree. I couldn't think of any other AP possible character that could move someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Win by enemy rage quitting out of annoyance is the goal here!


Depends how good the people are playing the champs you mentioned. I steamrolled a team with 3 of the champs on Caitlyn at the end of the game. Was late to the team fight, then quadra killed their team and we pushed as they respawned. Volibear, Singed, Lee Sin, Cait/Vayne/MF, and Poppy might be funny. I'd prolly replace Poppy with Malzahar for the suppress then all the flips lol.


----------



## andyroo89

*hp goes down to 500 HP* *swipes for 1000 hp* SUP GUISE?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomBox*
> 
> Sup guys. I'm lvl 13 right now. I've been playing Dominion quite a bit these last couple days. I like the faster pace. It's a good change up from Classic.


I liked Dominion for a while, but it gets old because specific teams choices can always win, not just specific team compositions. I got bored of going Heimer bot to hold it all game so my team could take everything else without worry.


----------



## talios

I dunno... I rub my hands together with glee when I go up against a Heim bot as Karthus. Have only played against like one or two thus far which wasn't a complete faceroll on my part. Other team usually has to pull a second down to bot to help out.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talios*
> 
> I dunno... I rub my hands together with glee when I go up against a Heim bot as Karthus. Have only played against like one or two thus far which wasn't a complete faceroll on my part. Other team usually has to pull a second down to bot to help out.


Never faced too many people who could stop me heimer bot, haha. Got old.


----------



## TheOddOne

Fizz is OP, i was 50 hp, and 1 shot 80% hp sion in 1 combo + ignite, hehe


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Fizz is OP, i was 50 hp, and 1 shot 80% hp sion in 1 combo + ignite, hehe


TheOddOne from LoL or diff OddOne? And yea fizz is ridiculous.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> TheOddOne from LoL or diff OddOne? And yea fizz is ridiculous.


He's not the real one, I thought so awhile ago too









Anyways, I'm close to platinum on minion kills and wins. Yay


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> He's not the real one, I thought so awhile ago too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm close to platinum on minion kills and wins. Yay


Haha, didn't think so but figured I'd ask.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Fizz is OP, i was 50 hp, and 1 shot 80% hp sion in 1 combo + ignite, hehe


The worst part is when my team went against a *AD* fizz his ultimate still half health me and he literally had only 10 AP while he had 200 AD so idk if his ultimate scales from AD or not.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Played one, our teams were essentially tied, but my team decided to quit at 20.


----------



## TrustKill

Derp.

Custom game was a 3v3 with friends, all playing Nidalee counters


----------



## andyroo89

OMG the american artwork of nidalee is horrid, thank god I installed the Chinese artwork.


----------



## TFL Replica

Don't ask why I was caught building a thornmail.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp.
> Custom game was a 3v3 with friends, all playing Nidalee counters


Nid is always fun to go beat faces in with.


----------



## Alex132

Just won a 3v5 xD

EPIC game!

Rammus (me), Volibear and Malzahar. It was epic!


----------



## nachielous

Rammus OP! gj too bad you dont have a replay or something


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone here play magewick?If so, what builds really synergize on him? Besides WOTA.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone here play magewick?If so, what builds really synergize on him? Besides WOTA.


http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/g...evolving-compilation-under-construction.xhtml

It's a Magewick guide I wrote a long time ago now, just before the nerf to Magewick. Haven't updated it since the nerf due to my loss of interest in that setup, but may give you some ideas. It worked well for me, even after the nerf.

Edit: I couldn't see the link I have in the post, so here it is in text form.

http://leaguecraft.com/strategies/guide/17267-magewick-an-evolving-compilation-under-construction.xhtml


----------



## Simca

Too many scrubs in dominion. It's usually just trample stomp for one team. Hardly close games. It sucks playing Master Yi against a Rammus. Makes Yi feel so useless.

I still feel Master Yi needs to be changed. He's way too squishy for a close up glass cannon. I should learn how to play AP Yi though.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too many scrubs in dominion. It's usually just trample stomp for one team. Hardly close games. It sucks playing Master Yi against a Rammus. Makes Yi feel so useless.
> I still feel Master Yi needs to be changed. He's way too squishy for a close up glass cannon. I should learn how to play AP Yi though.


AP Yi is mediocre whereas AD Yi can carry a team if the game doesn't end fast enough. A team that saves an AP Yi for last should win every team fight.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too many scrubs in dominion. It's usually just trample stomp for one team. Hardly close games. It sucks playing Master Yi against a Rammus. Makes Yi feel so useless.
> I still feel Master Yi needs to be changed. He's way too squishy for a close up glass cannon. I should learn how to play AP Yi though.


Yi is a garbage champion, really. Absolutely no team fight presence, he only becomes strong with farming constantly, and in ranked games and such, people never let him do that, and comps are strong enough to win team fights 5 v 4 easy while Yi is off farming in a side lane. AP Yi is even worse, late game you might as well just sit at the Nexus. In dominion as you said though, he's good because it's very fast paced, practically a perfect game type for Yi.

If you want to stop hitting scrubs though, at least for summoners rift, solo ranked / draft queue only. That way, when you play a champ, you know it'll at least counter what you think you're going to go up against.


----------



## r34p3rex

9 game lose streak. So many idiots in this world.. why do they always end up on my team?


----------



## Crunkles

Yeah I hear ya. About to log in, username Cynez. Just say you're from Ocn

Edit: that is if anyone wants to play.


----------



## andyroo89

Recommend me some champs to try jungling with, Ever since nunu's consume nerf I just never really tried him out for jungling, I have couple of champs that are capable of jungling. Just looking for someone else, I maytry jungling with warwick. What runes/masteries should I run on jungle WW?

I heard amumu is pretty strong jungler atm than again idk how he would be, but whatever.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Recommend me some champs to try jungling with, Ever since nunu's consume nerf I just never really tried him out for jungling, I have couple of champs that are capable of jungling. Just looking for someone else, I maytry jungling with warwick. What runes/masteries should I run on jungle WW?
> I heard amumu is pretty strong jungler atm than again idk how he would be, but whatever.


WW
Amumu
Maokai
Tryndamere
Nocturne
Udyr
Malphite
Rammus (my favorite)
Lee Sin
Volibear
Shyvana
Nasus
Cho'Gath
Gangplank

Pretty much all the notable heavy hitters.


----------



## Simca

When I play Yi, I try to play him like a little b. I'll let my team beat on the team until most of them are low hp, then I'll come in from behind and finish off weak people, simply because if I initiate or head in at the same time as other people, everyone will focus Yi ALWAYS. Otherwise I just farm/push and take turrets.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too many scrubs in dominion. It's usually just trample stomp for one team. Hardly close games. It sucks playing Master Yi against a Rammus. Makes Yi feel so useless.
> I still feel Master Yi needs to be changed. He's way too squishy for a close up glass cannon. I should learn how to play AP Yi though.


I used to have lot of close games (down to 1 point victories) until I switched from AP poppy to AD poppy. Now I'm winning a lot more often and bad players are becoming a lot rarer.


----------



## Fortunex

My friend swears by jungle Nidalee, it works pretty well.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> WW
> Amumu
> Maokai
> Tryndamere
> Nocturne
> Udyr
> Malphite
> Rammus (my favorite)
> Lee Sin
> Volibear
> Shyvana
> Nasus
> Cho'Gath
> Gangplank
> Pretty much all the notable heavy hitters.


You forgot Riven, Fizz, Jarvan, Jax, Irelia, Yi, Olaf, Shaco, Skarner and Xin Zhao as potential junglers. Yorick can too I suppose


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You forgot Riven, Fizz, Jarvan, Jax, Irelia, Yi, Olaf, Shaco, Skarner and Xin Zhao as potential junglers. Yorick can too I suppose


Yeah, wow.. I did forget a lot, ha.


----------



## TFL Replica

I've never seen a Jax jungle.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I've never seen a Jax jungle.


With the recent jungle changes, you can probably jungle with almost every champion in the game.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too many scrubs in dominion. It's usually just trample stomp for one team. Hardly close games. It sucks playing Master Yi against a Rammus. Makes Yi feel so useless.
> 
> I still feel Master Yi needs to be changed. He's way too squishy for a close up glass cannon. I should learn how to play AP Yi though.


He is just outclassed by better assasins such as talon , fizz and irelia because they have actual defenses against CC and is not too reliant on autoattacking for their damage potential , especially since irelia is basically Yi 2.0 remade with 75 TRUE DAMAGE instead of 70 AD.

Yi very much has the highest skillcap when it comes to being in the assasin role because timing is everything to him , be it your own cooldowns or the enemy's , meditating at the wrong time will cause you to miss out on a lot of damage potential where its simply better to die and dish out more damage in the process.Alpha striking early means that you do not have an escape for any of the spells thrown at you ; i've dodged everything from simple nid spears to cass ults , amumu ults , malz ults and even chased a shen while he is dashing through a wall.Pop your E and R too early and you get exhausted or suppressed before you can even do anything.

That said , i play yi as a metahybrid.I run ghost and clense/ignite with 21/9/0 masteries taking 3 points in AP/level and 10%Mpen and the rest goes to AD masteries ; increased health and resistances in the defence tree.For runepages i typically take CDR blues , health/level or mana regen/level yellows , Arpen reds and quints (quints can be swapped out for AP if you want).For items i go with 2 dorans , boots , sheen , Brutallizer , finish merc threads , take triforce with Phage second.From then on its either atmas + warmogs with atmas first or QSS if im facing a lot of CC , ghostblade(i'd sell brutallizer and get starks if im facing tanky dps) if im not.I also tend to take BV for MR or thornmail for Armor depending on team comp if i finish my core items early.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You forgot Riven, Fizz, Jarvan, Jax, Irelia, Yi, Olaf, Shaco, Skarner and Xin Zhao as potential junglers. Yorick can too I suppose


I dont see fiddlestick mentioned! Its always fun to come out of the jungle every now and then and party in someones lane







. As already stated, I'm sure a lot of champs can pull off jungle now.


----------



## TFL Replica

Unless at least one of the following champs can jungle, I'm not interested: Kass, Poppy, Sivir, Sion, Taric.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Unless at least one of the following champs can jungle, I'm not interested: Kass, Poppy, Sivir, Sion, Taric.


I played against a jungle taric once.... no idea what or how he did it, but i guess its possible! It was interesting seeing him pop ghost and run out of the jungle to stun and gank us.


----------



## pjBSOD

Sion jungles very well.


----------



## andyroo89

erm, Just played first ranked game. As jungle Shaco..... Won that game in low elo..


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> erm, Just played first ranked game. As jungle Shaco..... Won that game in low elo..


You need lose a streak to reach the wonderful land of low elo. You can't be low elo in your first game, it's more like lower mid.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Ooh yay, Ahri is being released next


----------



## pjBSOD

She looks SO cool. Saving up IP for her. Hopefully I'll have 6300 by the time she comes out.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> She looks SO cool. Saving up IP for her. Hopefully I'll have 6300 by the time she comes out.


Moreso for me. Let's just say I'm a fox nut.










And that's a small part of my collection, not just plushies. Other figurines and so on too


----------



## TFL Replica

I have 11K just sitting there. I erased the last champion that I bought from my memory because it got nerfed into irrelevance.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Moreso for me. Let's just say I'm a fox nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a small part of my collection, not just plushies. Other figurines and so on too


That's awesome!


----------



## Ken1649

Hmm.... Isn't doll collection exclusive to gurlz


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... Isn't doll collection exclusive to gurlz


No







I've collected them since I was a small kid, and the collection also has plenty of other non-plush stuff. I have a small figurine made out of silver, several out of crystal, a clay one, and much more. About 70+ or so items total, I think.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've collected them since I was a small kid, and the collection also has plenty of other non-plush stuff. I have a small figurine made out of silver, several out of crystal, a clay one, and much more. About 70+ or so items total, I think.


What started it? Tails from Sonic?


----------



## Ken1649

Might take an effort for someone whose first toys were all about guns and ammo and an adrenaline junkie


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What started it? Tails from Sonic?


A bit earlier than that, even. One of the first plushies I got, not long after I was born, was a fox. I think it's carried over from there.










The plushie on the far left







(a few months old pic, that one, before I moved)

edit: it's as old as I am, 28 years


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Moreso for me. Let's just say I'm a fox nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a small part of my collection, not just plushies. Other figurines and so on too


Are you a furry?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Are you a furry?


Is it sad that I got my education on Furry from a CSI episode?

Tchernobyl, you need a Arctic fox!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Are you a furry?


Not at all! I just collect anything fox related. Figurines, plushies (seem to be the easiest to find). It's like collecting stamps


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Is it sad that I got my education on Furry from a CSI episode?
> Tchernobyl, you need a Arctic fox!


Yes, yes I do! I haven't really found any!


----------



## andyroo89

Hmm, I found it funny that my shaco runes/masteries are more tanky than my maokai ones, lol


----------



## theturbofd

anyone want to play wit a lvl 26 nub


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hmm, I found it funny that my shaco runes/masteries are more tanky than my maokai ones, lol


Because Maokai is super tanky with base stats. Shaco needs more survivability.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> anyone want to play wit a lvl 26 nub


>lvl 26
>nub

Dude I am level like 10 xD

26 Aint no noob


----------



## Myrtl

So, offensive support champs like Sona and Zilean... How do you go about their masteries? They can do good damage, but you don't get a ton of gold (well shouldn't take it from the carry).


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, offensive support champs like Sona and Zilean... How do you go about their masteries? They can do good damage, but you don't get a ton of gold (well shouldn't take it from the carry).


Well, I personally go 21/0/9 for that ridiculous bomb damage. I tend to play Zilean very offensively like an AP carry more so than a support. You still have you ult, and since you're going AP primarily, it'll revive with tons more health than regularly.


----------



## Zackcy

Rammus is by far the most succesfull jungler I have played. It's funny, because with a Warmogs at 15 mins and a maxed out W, you are pretty unkillable. Just roll in, taunt and ulti there carry. I've had a lot of sucess with the old Warmog+Atma combo.

End game Rammus with Baron's regen > turret damage


----------



## Zackcy

Double post. Woops


----------



## bigal1542

Just played my first game in a week, third game in two weeks. School has been keeping me too busy









12-2 as nasus while carrying heavily was worth it though.

Now, I know I made the LoL thread, and I'm supposed to be devoted to it, but does anyone here have an extra dota2 invite laying around? I really really want to try it out, but they never sent me an invite


----------



## andyroo89

come on, for the past three days I have been with BR. this use to be rare, nope. Leblanc feeds mid, gg


----------



## Simca

Swain's a bauss.


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Swain's a bauss.


I wish I could walk around with a pimp cane and turn into a Skesis.


----------



## groundzero9

I'm going to be super pro with Ahri, calling it now.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, offensive support champs like Sona and Zilean... How do you go about their masteries? They can do good damage, but you don't get a ton of gold (well shouldn't take it from the carry).


I play the characters purely support, doing less DMG but staying useful. 0/9/21 with MR or armor marks, armor seals, MR glyphs and gold/sec quints. I then buy heart of gold and philosopher stone, tear o the goddess if needed, cdr boots, aegis and wards.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

My main account was platinum rating this last season, 1st page on the ladders for premade 5v5, I don't play with people except my platinum friends on that account for obvious reasons though so I will give out my two smurf accounts. Which are upgradesolution rarely played on and keithclark2010 I usually play that with my IRL friends since they are unRanked. I play anything but I despise tanking, a lot of the weird jungles came from my ranked group, jungle akali pre jungle rework was something we did all the time since her release I did it as a troll and it worked so bam.


----------



## Zackcy

Not going to return Shaco, putting 5 boxes on Red, and gank the closest lane with Deceive and Red, before they even get one cs.

Garen I am going to return. He is quite derp.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Not going to return Shaco, putting 5 boxes on Red, and gank the closest lane with Deceive and Red, before they even get one cs.
> Garen I am going to return. He is quite derp.


Finally getting the hang of shaco I assume?


----------



## TheOddOne

Heh, so I guess it was worth it to buy legendary Trynd skin, since he's OP at top lane =P


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I play the characters purely support, doing less DMG but staying useful. 0/9/21 with MR or armor marks, armor seals, MR glyphs and gold/sec quints. I then buy heart of gold and philosopher stone, tear o the goddess if needed, cdr boots, aegis and wards.


So far I have gone about 12 wins and 2 losses as Zilean (this week) using a support build. Being able to give all the creeps to the person I am supporting (unless they can't get to it in time) and focus on harassing is a lot of fun. Also, promote is so much fun. Zone both enemies, promote minion, and take off about 1/2 the towers life







. Now, I just need to get a little faster using my R on someone about to die....


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, offensive support champs like Sona and Zilean... How do you go about their masteries? They can do good damage, but you don't get a ton of gold (well shouldn't take it from the carry).


I pretty much use the same set of masteries and runes for support character regardless if they are offensive or defensive. Masteries are 0/0/30, runes are gold per 5 quints, magic pen reds, mana yellow and cdr blues Start with a philospher stone, and you should be raking in the gold without killing a single creep. I've actually been carrying awful teams with janna, the last 4 games in ranked I played.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> My main account was platinum rating this last season, 1st page on the ladders for premade 5v5, I don't play with people except my platinum friends on that account for obvious reasons though so I will give out my two smurf accounts. Which are upgradesolution rarely played on and keithclark2010 I usually play that with my IRL friends since they are unRanked. I play anything but I despise tanking, a lot of the weird jungles came from my ranked group, jungle akali pre jungle rework was something we did all the time since her release I did it as a troll and it worked so bam.


If you're on LoL tonight with nothing to do hit me up. My in game name is Cynez, would like to play with some higher level players than my IRL friends. Only 1 of 4 knows how the game really works so I have to carry a lot and I get tired of it sometimes haha.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So far I have gone about 12 wins and 2 losses as Zilean (this week) using a support build. Being able to give all the creeps to the person I am supporting (unless they can't get to it in time) and focus on harassing is a lot of fun. Also, promote is so much fun. Zone both enemies, promote minion, and take off about 1/2 the towers life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now, I just need to get a little faster using my R on someone about to die....


Was that using the type of build I suggested? Either way, good to hear you're getting the hang of him. Each support is different and fun to learn. I prefer supports myself, but I have to carry when I play with my IRL friends so I'm getting out of practice. Sona is by far my favorite, followed by Soraka and Janna. Zilean is fun and can be useful, just have to be very attentive, as your ultimate is your most powerful support ability and it requires timing. Keep it up!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> I pretty much use the same set of masteries and runes for support character regardless if they are offensive or defensive. Masteries are 0/0/30, runes are gold per 5 quints, magic pen reds, mana yellow and cdr blues Start with a philospher stone, and you should be raking in the gold without killing a single creep. I've actually been carrying awful teams with janna, the last 4 games in ranked I played.


I used 0/0/30 for a while, but found it to be overkill in that tree. You gain far more from spreading into the defense tree in that you gain armor, MR, and health. 2 in MR and armor, then go down to the scarred eye, can't remember the name of it and I'm at work. I prefer cdr boots to cdr runes, using defensive runes throughout except quints allow you to take minimal dmg and focus on gold/sec items, mana regen, and support items like aegis and glacial shroud. The shroud also provides more cdr, and from masteries, boots and shroud you should be close to 30%. This is plenty as long as your team is not being overzealous and you're using your abilities in the appropriate instances, avoiding their use just because they're up.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I used 0/0/30 for a while, but found it to be overkill in that tree. You gain far more from spreading into the defense tree in that you gain armor, MR, and health. 2 in MR and armor, then go down to the scarred eye, can't remember the name of it and I'm at work. I prefer cdr boots to cdr runes, using defensive runes throughout except quints allow you to take minimal dmg and focus on gold/sec items, mana regen, and support items like aegis and glacial shroud. The shroud also provides more cdr, and from masteries, boots and shroud you should be close to 30%. This is plenty as long as your team is not being overzealous and you're using your abilities in the appropriate instances, avoiding their use just because they're up.


At 1135 elo, the team is always overzealous, and I pretty much have to spam the tornado and shield constantly, the shroud i've never needed on Janna, since she has a lot of CC and is super fast due to her passive. I pretty much averaging almost 30 assists per game, with usually a max of 2 deaths if that.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Was that using the type of build I suggested? Either way, good to hear you're getting the hang of him. Each support is different and fun to learn. I prefer supports myself, but I have to carry when I play with my IRL friends so I'm getting out of practice. Sona is by far my favorite, followed by Soraka and Janna. Zilean is fun and can be useful, just have to be very attentive, as your ultimate is your most powerful support ability and it requires timing. Keep it up!


It's pretty close to what you suggested. It's so important to spam W so you can get your R up for the next team fight that I find myself needing mana regen asap. I have been going philo, boots, tear, cdr boots, AA staff and then aura items depending on what team needs. I think I need to change from a 9/0/21 to a 0/9/21 because I do seem to die easy at low lvls. The CDR and AP % penetration is still pretty tempting.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> It's pretty close to what you suggested. It's so important to spam W so you can get your R up for the next team fight that I find myself needing mana regen asap. I have been going philo, boots, tear, cdr boots, AA staff and then aura items depending on what team needs. I think I need to change from a 9/0/21 to a 0/9/21 because I do seem to die easy at low lvls. The CDR and AP % penetration is still pretty tempting.


While the added dmg is nice, it isn't always necessary to maximize your dmg when playing support. It is highly dependent on your team setup and the opponents. Teams while early burst often times require you to go 0/9/21 so you can survive encounters while still being able to stay long enough to fill the support role. It is also dependent on your playstyle and what works for you. What works for someone doesn't always work for others. If your playstyle matched mine then I could tell you what I've found works best, but I don't know how you play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> At 1135 elo, the team is always overzealous, and I pretty much have to spam the tornado and shield constantly, the shroud i've never needed on Janna, since she has a lot of CC and is super fast due to her passive. I pretty much averaging almost 30 assists per game, with usually a max of 2 deaths if that.


The shroud is for added CDR, mana and armor. Once upgraded to frozen heart, it provides your team with a CC aura lowering opponents attack speed. This can allow your tank to get other aura/CC items if they are not a champ that needs one. But like I said aboove, items depend on opponent team comps. With an overzealous team, you will definitely want added CDR so glyphs may be a good bet until you can escape your ELO.


----------



## andyroo89

omg I hope they bring x-mas skins from last year in limited sale, I want to get workshop nunu and nutcracko!! I hope they bring a christmas tree maokai out. I would buy it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> While the added dmg is nice, it isn't always necessary to maximize your dmg when playing support.


I use the AA staff for mana regen. It just so happens to increase my damage a little and the amount R heals as well







. I know this might not be ideal for other support champs, but it works for me with Zil. I know, spam spells less... but spamming W gets R off cooldown faster. Also, I get a good laugh out of speeding up Andy playing Nunu while on skype and Rammus as they fly across the screen.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> omg I hope they bring x-mas skins from last year in limited sale, I want to get workshop nunu and nutcracko!! I hope they bring a christmas tree maokai out. I would buy it.


They normally don't bring back old holiday skins, at least I haven't seen it happen yet. But christmas tree maokai would be awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I use the AA staff for mana regen. It just so happens to increase my damage a little and the amount R heals as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know this might not be ideal for other support champs, but it works for me with Zil. I know, spam spells less... but spamming W gets R off cooldown faster. Also, I get a good laugh out of speeding up Andy playing Nunu while on skype and Rammus as they fly across the screen.


Oh there are definitely times where you want to get AP, its all just situational. I'm just sharing advice from my experiences; some games need AP, others need defensive items and auras. Shureylai's is just always awesome though.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

I'll add you and we can play sometime. Pretty positive on keithclark2010 account right now would have all wins in that history but had some terrible teams that would only run off alone. If we play I'll invite some of my goodish friends, and maybe 1 or 2 ranked buddies with that almost every enemy will surrender at 20. Lol.


----------



## andyroo89

So many new redhead pics in my folder


----------



## hello im sean

Not in the club yet, but my friend who just made gold in ranked got me playing. Only level 16 now but I'm learning fast. Oh and for the lulz just played a game with a guy who had every inv. Slot filled with boots..... Lmao


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> omg I hope they bring x-mas skins from last year in limited sale, I want to get workshop nunu and nutcracko!! I hope they bring a christmas tree maokai out. I would buy it.


A christmas tree maokai would attract an angry hornets nest of "war against christmas" nut job protests.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean*
> 
> Not in the club yet, but my friend who just made gold in ranked got me playing. Only level 16 now but I'm learning fast. Oh and for the lulz just played a game with a guy who had every inv. Slot filled with boots..... Lmao


Welcome! We have a OCN channel you can join if you want to try to find a few people for a team. The instructions are on page one. If you have any questions, there are a lot of knowledgeable members in here.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> So many new redhead pics in my folder


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


alot of them are nudes since that was mostly in the /s/ redhead thread


----------



## Tchernobyl

You say that like it's a bad thing









Gimme a torrent link! Something! For a fellow redhead lover!


----------



## andyroo89

I will think about it

In other news, I got trolled. Well I went to my mailbox hoping to get a check from my work, which I got a letter from them but it was for rewards card. OMG I wont even be able to cash it until monday due to the banks being closing while I am at work. SO STUPID!!!!!


----------



## chia233

Oh my , hybrid runes.

Gonna get some for my metayi :3


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Finally getting the hang of shaco I assume?


You can get red and gank a lane without the lane even getting 1 c.s. I have been playing Shaco quite wrong. Need to play more aggressive early game.

In other news, logged into my computer for the first time in 2 months, everything started updating. Have to uninstall Lol and redownload as my client was too many patches behind.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You can get red and gank a lane without the lane even getting 1 c.s. I have been playing Shaco quite wrong. Need to play more aggressive early game.
> In other news, logged into my computer for the first time in 2 months, everything started updating. Have to uninstall Lol and redownload as my client was too many patches behind.


I know that, Alot of times I dont start at red due to mid having flash or a flash like spell ie. ezreal


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I know that, Alot of times I dont start at red due to mid having flash or a flash like spell ie. ezreal


Well if the lane you are ganking has ignite, he won't be able to flash fast enough that you can throw a crit dagger, stab him, and have your team mate hit him with something and ignite him.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Or you could akali jungle and own the game especially since red now applies to single target spells such as her ult and her q as well as gangplanks q


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> Or you could akali jungle and own the game especially since red now applies to single target spells such as her ult and her q as well as gangplanks q


Or you could jungle Morgana and Nasus with spell vamp/life steal quints


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Well if the lane you are ganking has ignite, he won't be able to flash fast enough that you can throw a crit dagger, stab him, and have your team mate hit him with something and ignite him.


idk why but some games I dont even see one person use ignite, very frustrating especially people make it out with barely any health.


----------



## Zackcy

First game as Swain, all the other lanes are fed, I don't do well* in the laning phase (1/4), mid game rolls around and we get roflstomped. Bad first impression.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> First game as Swain, all the other lanes are fed, I don't do well* in the laning phase (1/4), mid game rolls around and we get roflstomped. Bad first impression.


Same in my first game, I even went Warmogs/AA lol, cuz he isn't a burst champ unless he has A LOT of AP, he's kinda a tank mage, go in and go out.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Same in my first game, I even went Warmogs/AA lol, cuz he isn't a burst champ unless he has A LOT of AP, he's kinda a tank mage, go in and go out.


Ya. Also, Swain with golem buff has unmatchable sustain.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> At 1135 elo, the team is always overzealous, and I pretty much have to spam the tornado and shield constantly, the shroud i've never needed on Janna, since she has a lot of CC and is super fast due to her passive. I pretty much averaging almost 30 assists per game, with usually a max of 2 deaths if that.


Imo if you're better than your ELO fight like hell not to support







Infact at 1135 ELO I'm guessing you don't even get the "normal" metagame?


----------



## TheOddOne

who play support at <1500 elo lol ? jungle ftw


----------



## golfergolfer

Just wondering what are the best tanky DPS champs? Sure there is no best but at least a list of the tanky DPS champs would work. Thanks for your help.


----------



## andyroo89

I play swain, Yes if he was blue buff, his ultimate can go on forever! I still want to try using chalice of harmony + blue buff (I was super low as heimer and when I picked up blue my mana per 5 was 400+ I LOL'D so hard)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just wondering what are the best tanky DPS champs? Sure there is no best but at least a list of the tanky DPS champs would work. Thanks for your help.


Gangplank and Jarvan.


----------



## Lyno

No matter how good I play...


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just wondering what are the best tanky DPS champs? Sure there is no best but at least a list of the tanky DPS champs would work. Thanks for your help.


TEEMO









other good ones are Gangplank, Irelia, Nasus


----------



## Darkslayer7

I played over 800 matches ( normal ) , but under 50 ranked .
Why ?
Because there are a lot of idiots in ranked .
And i dont have 4 friends playing lol . just 2 . ( and solo queuing sucks )


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just wondering what are the best tanky DPS champs? Sure there is no best but at least a list of the tanky DPS champs would work. Thanks for your help.


Olaf, Shyvana, WW, Jarvan, Nunu, and Udyr


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*
> 
> I played over 800 matches ( normal ) , but under 50 ranked .
> Why ?
> Because there are a lot of idiots in ranked .
> And i dont have 4 friends playing lol . just 2 . ( and solo queuing sucks )


Duo queue is usually best.
Remember when you're just starting out ranked you're with people who have only just hit level 30, you have to literally carry them that's why it's so difficult. Around 1600ish is when you're actually with people who understand what they're doing as vast majority have carried themselves to that level. (1300-1599 has a lot of people who have been carried or just supported which is easier to that ELO).


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Yesterday I had the shortest and longest Dominion games I've ever played (not counting screwing around in custom games).
My team was all friends on mine, and we were on Skype together. VoIP makes this much easier than solo queue.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Gangplank and Jarvan.


I'd say that skarner and shyvanna beats both of them as tanky dps. but they are all great late game due to the great scaling and the cheapness of tanky dps items


----------



## UpgradeSolution

First game as swain I went 13-3-7 got mejais and rofl stomped. Full stacks plus death cap is the sex. Doesn't help to be facing people who face check into the stun at lvl 1 oh wait that did help.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how good I play...


It's because the tank stole all the kills. If your gonna own then play a assassin or carry and carry the game. I have 2v5 won because I was playing MF. Carries are easy to own as especially if your score is as good as that on average. 19 kill MF and you can penta every time. 2 pd, ie, and 3 bloodthirster and you will be invincible plus as MF with passive and 2pd you don't even need boots a little. Also take flash exhaust and watch them fall


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Yesterday I had the shortest and longest Dominion games I've ever played (not counting screwing around in custom games).
> My team was all friends on mine, and we were on Skype together. VoIP makes this much easier than solo queue.
> *snip*
> ]


Thornmail is a very cost ineffictive item. I would get a Frozen Heart. The passive, mana pool, and CDR all benefit Rammus more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> I'd say that skarner and shyvanna beats both of them as tanky dps. but they are all great late game due to the great scaling and the cheapness of tanky dps items


Gangplank is really strong in lane, very versitile, and has a global utli, team steroid, and tons of utility.


----------



## Lyno

1000 wins








Although worked out that if I average 40 mins a game for all those games, that's 51 days of playtime


----------



## r34p3rex

Yay broke 1500 again









EDIT: Lost it. goddamn ****** cait and jarvan.. feeds the other team 2 kilsl before the game starts.. then proceeds to feed some more

Down to 1470


----------



## golfergolfer

Ok so thanks to everyone who replied about my tanky DPS question... here is the list i got:

Shyvanna (2)
Nunu
WW
^^^^ I own these champs all ready and i love shyv

vvv as for these champs i dont own, I really want to try Jarvan and gp two people had said to try them as well.
Jarvan (2)
Gangplank (2)
Irelia
Olaf
Skarner
TEEMO
Nasus
Udyr

What does everyone think about this list? is if full? is there anyone that shouldn't be there? anyone that should?
Thanks for your help just want to find the best champ to fit this profile.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Ok so thanks to everyone who replied about my tanky DPS question... here is the list i got:
> Shyvanna (2)
> Nunu
> WW
> ^^^^ I own these champs all ready and i love shyv
> vvv as for these champs i dont own, I really want to try Jarvan and gp two people had said to try them as well.
> Jarvan (2)
> Gangplank (2)
> Irelia
> Olaf
> Skarner
> TEEMO
> Nasus
> Udyr
> What does everyone think about this list? is if full? is there anyone that shouldn't be there? anyone that should?
> Thanks for your help just want to find the best champ to fit this profile.


Udyr and Skarner are my favorite tanky DPS for jungling, and if I solo top I love playing GP (better than Jarv IMO), Nasus, or Cho'Gath


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Thornmail is a very cost ineffictive item. I would get a Frozen Heart. The passive, mana pool, and CDR all benefit Rammus more.


Actually its the most cost effective armor item in the game with a pretty bad passive.I mean the damage reflect component is easily mitigated by lifesteal and even just your default MR.Also it takes less components to finish(+ its cheaper) so you can use the bag space for something else.


----------



## Lyno

I'll quickly go through the list with tanky DPS (some better than others)

I'm guessing you're refering to physical - otherwise it does open up a few more options (namely cho'gath)

-Gangplank
-Garen
-Jarvan IV
-Jax
-Lee Sin
-Nasus
-Renekton
-Riven (free atm but often build more for damage)
-Shyvana
-Talon
-Teemo <33 (Not so easy to play but dominates top if played correctly)
-Skarner
-Trundle
-Udyr
-Volibear (not too sure about him, havn't seen him much)
-Warwick
-Wukong
-Yorrick

Of this list my personal favourites (whether I play or not) are Teemo, Gangplank, Lee Sin, Nasus, Talon, Udyr
I've also missed out some of the useless ones example olaf (he really doesn't work past level 20).


----------



## andyroo89

I'm a tree, I got this!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I'm a tree, I got this!


Termites just came out of your woodwork! D:


----------



## TFL Replica

Is it just me or is Sivir raping everyone on dominion bot in every single match? I was especially taken back when I saw a particularly good heimer get completely shaved by a Sivir and looking like he'd never played the game before. It's almost too good to be true. I used to only pick her when I got tired of winning.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is it just me or is Sivir raping everyone on dominion bot in every single match? I was especially taken back when I saw a particularly good heimer get completely shaved by a Sivir and looking like he'd never played the game before. It's almost too good to be true. I used to only pick her when I got tired of winning.


Riot is just going with their theme of making champions over powered and under powered. Who needs middle ground?


----------



## TFL Replica

It was horrible to watch. It was like Sivir playing bowling with Heimer's big round head.


----------



## andyroo89

We need a 3rd derp in our group XD


----------



## groundzero9

On that Riven with full health

Me: *Parrrleys Riven*
Andy: *Shivs Riven*
(Riven dies)
Andy: "How did I get that kill?"
Me: "That Parrrley crit."
Andy: "Oh lawd."


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> I'llI've also missed out some of the useless ones example olaf (he really doesn't work past level 20).


Why do you say olaf is useless? I am just curious.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> I'll add you and we can play sometime. Pretty positive on keithclark2010 account right now would have all wins in that history but had some terrible teams that would only run off alone. If we play I'll invite some of my goodish friends, and maybe 1 or 2 ranked buddies with that almost every enemy will surrender at 20. Lol.


Sorry didn't get a chance to play with ya. We'll have to play some time soon, this week is full of catching up on papers due for my masters unfortunately. If I can get them down early, maybe this weekend.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> On that Riven with full health
> Me: *Parrrleys Riven*
> Andy: *Shivs Riven*
> (Riven dies)
> Andy: "How did I get that kill?"
> Me: "That Parrrley crit."
> Andy: "Oh lawd."


Sounds like any other KS I get, Except on that one I was not expecting the kill XD


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Why do you say olaf is useless? I am just curious.


If played by someone who knows how to play Olaf properly, he can become close to unstoppable due to his ultimate. Calling Olaf useless is just like people saying Shyvana is underpowered, they just haven't experienced the wrath.


----------



## Zackcy

Olaf is beast. True damage hurts.

Udyr is fun. Very fun jungler.

And I would happily be your third derp.


----------



## Alex132

Tryndamere and Caitlyn so need a nerf ._.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Tryndamere and Caitlyn so need a nerf ._.


Trynd is so overated. One stun, half a second of team focus, and he is dead or has ultied and is running.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Trynd is so overated. One stun, half a second of team focus, and he is dead or has ultied and is running.


Ya but currently he is almost impossible to knock out of a lane, all he has to do is hit a few creeps and his q heals him completely, that's why they are nerfing it next patch.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dman*
> 
> Ya but currently he is almost impossible to knock out of a lane, all he has to do is hit a few creeps and his q heals him completely, that's why they are nerfing it next patch.


Next patch is nerfing his q, so he'll be less powerful, but still a strong laner.


----------



## andyroo89

mfw I pick up gragas
mfw I am in love, Is your body ready?


----------



## Llyr

Anyone here feels like being trolled everygame ?
I was playing normal mode as caitlyn vs caitlyn mid lane, I was raping her and I had double cs too... I go buy and when I come back my team has fed her triple kill on bot lane, also I had the area mid-bot lane warded.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Why do you say olaf is useless? I am just curious.


From experience he either builds so tanky he does no damage, or enough damage he dies too fast. Ult is good but not long enough to be great.
Although as Crunkles said he can be strong - I just have horrible memories of VERY bad olafs. Plus I havn't seen a good one (I havn't bothered to learn him) in months.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> From experience he either builds so tanky he does no damage, or enough damage he dies too fast. Ult is good but not long enough to be great.
> Although as Crunkles said he can be strong - I just have horrible memories of VERY bad olafs. Plus I havn't seen a good one (I havn't bothered to learn him) in months.


What? The reason Olaf builds so tanky with health or magic resist items is because he can deal massive damage throughout the game even with no damage items. He's literally unbeatable in 1v1 situations, and his ult for team fights allows you to completely render their carry useless since there's nothing stopping you from getting to them.

Jungle Olaf is an _incredible_ pick.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> What? The reason Olaf builds so tanky with health or magic resist items is because he can deal massive damage throughout the game even with no damage items. He's literally unbeatable in 1v1 situations, and his ult for team fights allows you to completely render their carry useless since there's nothing stopping you from getting to them.
> Jungle Olaf is an _incredible_ pick.


1v1 unbeatable I'd agree with but a good carry wouldn't be in the area to be caught by him during ult. I'd have to see him working in high ELO to change my mind really


----------



## bill4b0ngx

Honestly Olaf is best midgame. His ganks aren't as good as many of the other junglers early game and his late game falls off once the range carries do enough damage to kill him before he can even reach them.


----------



## pjBSOD

Right, he doesn't really work very well in very high ELO situations because like you guys said, late game, assuming people at that ELO would never let Olaf get anywhere near themselves, and the team would destroy him by the time he could even get close enough.


----------



## TheOddOne

Just got camped 3 times at top, can't believe I had to deal with double buff Nocturne so many times before 20 minutes mark, lucky our Xerath carried







wee hee 1900


----------



## andyroo89

Havok, I will do whatever I want. Another reason why I am sick of you.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Redhead! <3


----------



## andyroo89

I know right?

Gragas is fun.


----------



## pjBSOD

Hmmm... buy Shaco or save up for Kennen. Both really flavor of the month right now...


----------



## Darkshowdo

Hmm Gragas Yeh ill pass on that guy, i can just solo anyone with my cait skills XD

I waiting for this new champ to come out so i can play her to death, she gonna be awesome.
I love me some Nidalee and she gonna just as fast and versatile like her


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hmmm... buy Shaco or save up for Kennen. Both really flavor of the month right now...


Depends how you want troll the enemy team?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hmmm... buy Shaco or save up for Kennen. Both really flavor of the month right now...


Shaco needs to be played a lot to be good with him, about Kennen ... he can be good but you need to time your ulti + stuns right







just my two cents.
I love Gragas <3 nowadays noone is running flash anymore, so just poke them all day err day.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Just got camped 3 times at top, can't believe I had to deal with double buff Nocturne so many times before 20 minutes mark, lucky our Xerath carried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wee hee 1900


Why are you pretending to be theoddone


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Why are you pretending to be theoddone


He's not, he has said everytime that he has been asked that his indeed not the TSM Oddone. Maybe he is 1900 ELO?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Why are you pretending to be theoddone


I was watching his stream while registering on OCN







I'm not pretending to be him, and 1900 won't get me on a WCG team








ps: sorry if i offended you, but I said in my intro post I'm not him


----------



## Lhino

The winter map returns in the new patch!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> The winter map returns in the new patch!


Yes!!!! I've always wanted to play on it. I didn't play when it was around back then.


----------



## Zackcy

Trinity Wukong is.......... whoa.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Yaaaay, Ahri tomorrow


----------



## andyroo89

Pulled these off of 4chan, The new ui I guess is coming out tomorrow? Either way I am buying the GP Heimer and Maokai skins!



















http://imgur.com/a/ARhQQ


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Pulled these off of 4chan, The new ui I guess is coming out tomorrow? Either way I am buying the GP Heimer and Maokai skins!


That maokai skin is awesome! He needs to say something like Presents for everyone! Or Merry freaking Christmas.


----------



## stu.

This was my first really good game as Tryndamere. Absolutely walked all over the other team. I would have only had one death, but with 2 seconds left, I dove in and got a double kill.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The music during the login screen is a Christmasy version of the standard theme.



Looks to be the standard UI though.



Only Ahri's classic skin in available on her profile.



She's also not in the store yet.



The new runes are available though.



The winter map is available!



Here's 3D renders of the new skins:

Maokai
Maokai's Sapling

LeBlanc

Gangplank

Heimerdinger
Heimer's Blue Turret

Ahri
Dynasty Ahri
Midnight Ahri


----------



## Tchernobyl

Website says Ahri will be available tomorrow


----------



## TFL Replica




----------



## Tohru Rokuno

When I was on the 3D skin render site I found this one with a *NEW* tag next to it just like Ahri and the characters with holiday skins.

Apparently, his name is Viktor. This is his classic skin.



There's also a "Full Machine" version and a "Prototype" version.

I haven't heard anything about this champion yet. His data must have been included in the Ahri patch in order for it to be pulled out of game files.
He looks to use techmaturgical technology in his standard limbs and his additional third arm, and is probably a melee fighter.
It's possible that he's a spellcaster and uses his weapon as a wand (like Lux), but that wouldn't explain the robotic enhancements.


----------



## Lhino

Riot usually upload a champion spotlight before releasing a new champ. Looks like they may be a little late with this one lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> When I was on the 3D skin render site I found this one with a *NEW* tag next to it just like Ahri and the characters with holiday skins.
> Apparently, his name is Viktor. This is his classic skin.
> 
> There's also a "Full Machine" version and a "Prototype" version.
> I haven't heard anything about this champion yet. His data must have been included in the Ahri patch in order for it to be pulled out of game files.
> He looks to use techmaturgical technology in his standard limbs and his additional third arm, and is probably a melee fighter.
> It's possible that he's a spellcaster and uses his weapon as a wand (like Lux), but that wouldn't explain the robotic enhancements.


So 5 hours ago on 4chan atleast

btw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7kputUMkpc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Lyno

Looking at the chinese skin website I can't say I'm impressed with maokai







Will stick to my charred one.

Only one I like is heimer but I don't like playing heimer


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> So 5 hours ago on 4chan atleast
> btw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7kputUMkpc&feature=youtu.be


Andy, not everyone camps out on 4chan.

The video link was pretty cool, though. Ahri's animated pretty well.


----------



## Zackcy

Dam, going to have to get that GP skin


----------



## Myrtl

Anyone have any more information on the new runes? I am at work and can't find anything info because it’s all blocked.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Anyone have any more information on the new runes? I am at work and can't find anything info because it's all blocked.


Hybrid penetration, hybrid armor, heatlh% buff, lifesteal, spellvamp and gold over time seals.


----------



## TheOddOne

That Maokai skin was a petition from a player not long ago, he got so many upvotes that' why Riot has to make a skin like that


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Hybrid penetration, hybrid armor, heatlh% buff, lifesteal, spellvamp and gold over time seals.


Thanks! Any idea how much lifesteal you get per rune?


----------



## Simca

I wanna' try Ahri. I'm really not good with AP characters though.


----------



## bigal1542

Check out the most recent leak:

http://forum.leaguecraft.com/index.php?/topic/38170-viktor-the-machine-herald/page__pid__470884#entry470884

Also, if you guys haven't yet, the league of legends subreddit is actually very interesting. Lots of pros on there answering questions for this and that. I'd recommend joining it. You can make threads just as easy as here with info, for example, I made one with this leak:
http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/nbfwj/leak_viktor_next_champion_to_be_released_looks/


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Thanks! Any idea how much lifesteal you get per rune?


I don't know why I only see lifesteal quints, it's +2% per quint. so 6% in total (x3)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't know why I only see lifesteal quints, it's +2% per quint. so 6% in total (x3)


Thanks! I guess it make sense that they don't have marks and quints as some heroes would become impossible to push out of lane with that much lifesteal at lvl 1 *cought* nasus *cough*


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Thanks! I guess it make sense that they don't have marks and quints as some heroes would become impossible to push out of lane with that much lifesteal at lvl 1 *cought* nasus *cough*


or *cough* Vlad *cough*


----------



## TFL Replica

Hybrid penetration is going to be awesome.


----------



## Zackcy

Double penetration


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Double penetration


Hehehehehe


----------



## Zackcy

Sight, Mumu cannot carry a team. There fore, he is a useless jungler in my eyes. Because you always will have at least 1 or 2 team mates or are complete bone heads.


----------



## Lyno

Needed win of the day but after a really bad team when I was tryharding I decided to win of the day it with AD annie. Worked.

Edit update after patch:

Double pen runes are AMAZING  Teemo solo top with it is even more unstoppable than before


----------



## TFL Replica

I don't know what seals to get for poppy. I thought there would be a hybrid defense (armor+mr) seal but there's no such thing in the announcement.


----------



## andyroo89

Just cleared jungle as shaco and get double buffs at the 3:20 mark.


----------



## Lhino

So anyone tried Ahri yet? I am busy with the patch, want to know your opinion if I should buy new runes or get Ahri.

Edit: My bad, only saw now that we have to wait 10 hours for Korea before they release the new layout and Ahri.


----------



## andyroo89

Cannot wait for new skins to come out, My wallet hates me atm.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Just cleared jungle as shaco and get double buffs at the 3:20 mark.


Pff, I do that with Udyr


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Pff, I do that with Udyr


Ya, udyr does not have to throw jitb to aid him which take 12 seconds with blue buff and need at least two when killing buff camps.

3:45 is good on shaco (in early game where he needs to use jitb to make his jungling faster)


----------



## Zackcy

Shaco's jungling is pretty fun to screw up when you have a Yorick on your team. I have to say, those are some pretty impressive times.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Shaco's jungling is pretty fun to screw up when you have a Yorick on your team. I have to say, those are some pretty impressive times.


Omg dont get me started about yorick.


----------



## Lhino

I love jungling Shaco too. Five boxes by blue in the beginning and wham you are ready for first gank already.


----------



## Myrtl

I swear shaco pisses me off so much... it almost makes me want to join him since he is such a pain to kill.


----------



## TFL Replica

There's nothing like riftwalking on an invis, low hp shaco by mistake and killing him.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's nothing like riftwalking on an invis, low hp shaco by mistake and killing him.


lol that happened to me when I was new with shaco.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This was an excellent game from last night. 35 minutes in, they aced us and were attacking the nexus turrets. We respawned, pushed them back, took Baron, split pushed, and won.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I love jungling Shaco too. Five boxes by blue in the beginning and wham you are ready for first gank already.


It's much better to get red first.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> It's much better to get red first.


or... or... actually nvm


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> or... or... actually nvm


Set up 5 boxes at red and go get blue. I was there last night remember?


----------



## Myrtl

Or steal their red and gank solo top before they get to kill any creep? Yeah, I was not a happy camper when someone did that to me.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Set up 5 boxes at red and go get blue. I was there last night remember?


That requires a little more muster, and a proper rune page setup. You can solo red and gank a lane instantly no matter what runes you are running.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Ahri and the new UI still aren't live. However, we have more info about the rest of the changes.

*This link* shows all the new runes, and gives their stats.

This is the new limited edition Christmas runes, with their abilities.



Annoyingly, I bought 2 Harrowing 2011 armor pen quints, and those only give 3.08% armor pen.

These runes have the same stats as the regular runes.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> That requires a little more muster, and a proper rune page setup. You can solo red and gank a lane instantly no matter what runes you are running.


Already done, I get red and blue at the 2:15-2:20 mark then I gank or clear jungle at the 3:20 mark


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Sight, Mumu cannot carry a team. There fore, he is a useless jungler in my eyes. Because you always will have at least 1 or 2 team mates or are complete bone heads.


The point of jungling is to help the team, junglers don't always have to carry. Hence Maokai and Rammus junglers.


----------



## Simca

I see Junglers as more of a way to get 2 people XP faster. Solo laner swaps up tons of XP against 2 people and jungler can also go in for ganks wrack up kills that way.

Also, I've seen amumu's carry. They get their defense so high that eventually you're doing almost no damage to them and they just wear you away with crying pool and the rest of their skills.


----------



## chia233

Viktor is powered by the AMD 1090T!























He is probably the first mage im really interest in.


----------



## chia233

whoops :S


----------



## Crunkles

Figures I finish two papers and want to log onto LoL and its down... gdi.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Figures I finish two papers and want to log onto LoL and its down... gdi.


LOL, the exact same thing happened to me.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> LOL, the exact same thing happened to me.


Inorite? ****s weak.


----------



## TheOddOne

New champ so fun


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> New champ so fun


Also very pleasantly squishy when I Q her with poppy.


----------



## andyroo89

PLACE YOUR BETS


----------



## TFL Replica

That trynd is not looking good.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> PLACE YOUR BETS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That trynd is not looking good.


----------



## TFL Replica

Let me guess, nobody used exhaust on him.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

They had to have surrendered because of GP being well-fed.|

On a side-note, how do you guys take screenshots in-game like that? I've tried using printscreen but it just gives me my desktop.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> They had to have surrendered because of GP being well-fed.|
> 
> On a side-note, how do you guys take screenshots in-game like that? I've tried using printscreen but it just gives me my desktop.


FRAPS or the print screen key , just copy and paste it onto paint.


----------



## TFL Replica

I think F12 is the game's built-in screenshot hotkey. Haven't used that since MSI Afterburner's excellent screenshot capture is much more convenient.


----------



## Lhino

Whichever team has trynd gets an insta-win usually lol.


----------



## andyroo89

No they exhausted me and I said lawl, k


----------



## pjBSOD

Sold my unusual hat in TF2 and put it all into RP since this is literally the only game that keeps my attention (and has been this way) for the past year. So far bought the Ahri bundle & Vlad legendary skin. Now, I can look awesome as I have endless sustain. Also, Ahri's a lot of fun... definitely glad I invested in her.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Whichever team has trynd gets an insta-win usually lol.


A competent team can easily shut down a Try.

Another easy way of taking a screen shot is holding alt then print screening. It then only takes a picture of the window you selected. So you don't have to crop it out.

New champ looks OP as hell. Triple dash on an ulti.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Ahri is fun


----------



## znd

Ahris burst =









Also just got 2x win lose ratio ! 348 wins 174 losses.


----------



## chia233

Those "hybrid" runes are the most ineffective IP per stat i've seen


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znd*
> 
> Ahris burst =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just got 2x win lose ratio ! 348 wins 174 losses.


wow, that's pretty amazing bro, I could never get higher than 20 more wins than losses due to derping around with friends :S


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znd*
> 
> Ahris burst =


One of the games I was in, our Ahri stomped hiemerdinger in mid. It was funny watching a hiemer tower hugging during lane phase and still dieing under his tower







. On the other hand, our top Nasus didn't seem to have a problem against their Ahri. I don't think I will be looking forward to laneing against Ahri anytime soon.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> One of the games I was in, our Ahri stomped hiemerdinger in mid. It was funny watching a hiemer tower hugging during lane phase and still dieing under his tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the other hand, our top Nasus didn't seem to have a problem against their Ahri. I don't think I will be looking forward to laneing against Ahri anytime soon.


Laned against Ahri on Heimer last night, only died to her once and was easy enough to farm. Unfortunately the rest of my team fed her and it was GG. Time to save my IP for her. Festive Maokai is by far my favorite. Makes me want to jungle on him more, just can't when I pub with people who can't carry or I end up with all the kills and can't win or we can't get the kills no matter how much I CC.


----------



## TheOddOne

I didn't buy the double bundle cuz I only had 1450, and the bundle costs 1462, so I bought the champ and gonna invest in Xerath tomorrow








Look at Ahri as Ezreal, dodge her skillshots and you're fine


----------



## Myrtl

All these people wanting to play Ahri... I just want to play Karthus.... hmm jungle Karthus time!


----------



## andyroo89

sivir comes to boomerang me I go to twisted advance her and give her a present..


----------



## Zackcy

Maokai's skin is so awesome, the saplings look amazing


----------



## bufu994

hey guys anyone playing in the west or east servers ??









in east eu im like 14lvl
and i started this afternoon my west and for now hes lvl 6
on all o fthem i have WW


----------



## hollowtek

mordekaiser buff.... Finally some sustain! Jesus!!!


----------



## Zackcy

I suck at this game


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I suck at this game


LOL @ Karthus, his E would define destruction.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> LOL @ Karthus, his E would define destruction.


I caught him out of position several times, and killed him with 3 auto attacks.

Suprisngly, his damage wasn't that good. Couldn't hit a Q if his life depended on it. Leblanc lost to Kart mid.

My idiot teammates simply refused to back when they got low health, and procceded to vent their frustration of his ulti in /all chat. I mean, why would you stick around mid inhibitor turret without 200 health, when there is a Kart and a Nidalee poking?

Overall that game was just terrible. I don't think I've felt more of an urge to stop playing after that game. Everything my teammates where donig was wrong. It's like everyone just HAS to have at least 8 deaths, and die pointlessly.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I caught him out of position several times, and killed him with 3 auto attacks.
> Suprisngly, his damage wasn't that good. Couldn't hit a Q if his life depended on it. Leblanc lost to Kart mid.
> My idiot teammates simply refused to back when they got low health, and procceded to vent their frustration of his ulti in /all chat. I mean, why would you stick around mid inhibitor turret without 200 health, when there is a Kart and a Nidalee poking?
> Overall that game was just terrible. I don't think I've felt more of an urge to stop playing after that game. Everything my teammates where donig was wrong. It's like everyone just HAS to have at least 8 deaths, and die pointlessly.


1/13 Garen with occult, no wonder, no damage output at all, and he built armor against a full team of AP ...but losing a game after 80 minutes of tryharding is pretty demoralizing zz


----------



## Simca

LOL that Garen was TRASH, but how does one PLAY that long? Jeez. I haven't played games that long since I was a noob.

Wukong is super fun btw. Just played him for the first time today.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> LOL that Garen was TRASH, but how does one PLAY that long? Jeez. I haven't played games that long since I was a noob.
> Wukong is super fun btw. Just played him for the first time today.


Talking about WuKong, I was laning against a gankplank and I told my jungler to camp top 24/7, got 3 kills from him, and managed to 1 shot Lux later on =P


----------



## Lhino

I just had such an epic game, I had to share it. More than an hour played and both teams were so equally matched, we could not kill each other. Eventually the two people carrying them died so we pushed their base.



Edit: Sorry uploaded the uncropped image by mistake.


----------



## TheOddOne

^I had a game where the two teams only have the bare nexus left, so we decided to def and our Pantheon ulti'd to other team's nexus and destroyed it, epic !


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1/13 Garen with occult, no wonder, no damage output at all, and he built armor against a full team of AP ...but losing a game after 80 minutes of tryharding is pretty demoralizing zz


I TOLD HIM TOO, at least 5 times thorought the game to stack MR resist, he finally bought that negatron he finished with because I kept hassling him.

Anyways, found my new passion. There is a certain champion who is overpowered ,when playing against people who don't ever get sight wards, call mias, or buy oracles even if he is snowballing. I have a 5 w/l ratio with him.


----------



## H Strong

OMG how have I missed this thread?









I play LOL a bit so feel free to add me, h strong.

Anyone want to make a run at the $5M season 2 purse?


----------



## Zackcy

Lanewick and Tank Anivia. The unstoppable duo!


----------



## groundzero9

Biggest derp ever just now.

*Andy as Shaco ganks their jungler for first blood*
One minute later
Andy: "Who got first blood?"
*Andy checks scoreboard*
Andy: "Oh right, I did."


----------



## andyroo89

I derped so hard (0 )____(o )


----------



## Zackcy

Not sure if derp or just really show offy


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Not sure if derp or just really show offy


show offy?

lol, Ground and I cracked up from it I told him he should post it on OCN to show how much of a derp I am, Seriously if you take it as "show offy" you obviously do not know me. I stop posting every single game I do well in. I did maokai one cause I liked the skin and wanted to post it, that is about it.

If you want to talk about show offy lets talk about this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I suck at this game


This is quote is good example of being "show offy"

BTW I was not being show off when I said who got first blood, I literally derped and forgot I got it, I wasn't being "show off".


----------



## pjBSOD

They're buffing Vlad, lol. As if I don't have infinite sustain as it is, and win every single lane.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> lol, Ground and I cracked up from it I told him he should post it on OCN to show how much of a derp I am, Seriously if you take it as "show offy" you obviously do not know me.


I don't believe we've ever had any real conversation, so no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> If you want to talk about show offy lets talk about this: *snip*
> This is quote is good example of being "show offy"
> BTW I was not being show off when I said who got first blood, I literally derped and forgot I got it, I wasn't being "show off".


Honestly, losing a match that lasted an hour and fifteen minutes is brutal. I didn't pay attention to the fact that Leblanc was losing mid vs Kart, didn't really ward/time dragon or baron, and overall didn't prevent the enemy team from snowballing. I did make a lot of bad choices, which obviously aren't reflected in the scoreboard. Just as of lately, I've been on this pattern where I play this very long 1 hour matches and lose, and honestly they are huge downers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> They're buffing Vlad, lol. As if I don't have infinite sustain as it is, and win every single lane.


I really don't like champs like Morde and Vlad. Gaining a shield by doing damage, and having free spells to heal yourself is just stupid. Also, Vlad's passive has an infinite loop with a deathcap.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I really don't like champs like Morde and Vlad. Gaining a shield by doing damage, and having free spells to heal yourself is just stupid. Also, Vlad's passive has an infinite loop with a deathcap.


Morde isn't really picked anymore.. or at all, for that matter. Vlad on the other hand is still a viable pick, and now with this buff he's going to once again most likely easily make it to Tier 1, or at least Tier 2 on the solo queue list. I've been playing Vlad for a long time, he's one of the champions I've been playing since I started playing LoL because I always wanted him so bad, so it's safe to say I have a more than decent understanding as far as playing him goes. Rarely do I ever lose the lane, and if I do, it's simply because the other person is better than I, not champ pick, because I have infinite sustain.

I just hope they don't overbuff him...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I just had such an epic game, I had to share it. More than an hour played and both teams were so equally matched, we could not kill each other. Eventually the two people carrying them died so we pushed their base.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry uploaded the uncropped image by mistake.


Wait....Something's wrong here...

SPORTSMANSHIP.IN A MOBA GAME.









Also , AoE2 shortcut


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Morde isn't really picked anymore.. or at all, for that matter. Vlad on the other hand is still a viable pick, and now with this buff he's going to once again most likely easily make it to Tier 1, or at least Tier 2 on the solo queue list. I've been playing Vlad for a long time, he's one of the champions I've been playing since I started playing LoL because I always wanted him so bad, so it's safe to say I have a more than decent understanding as far as playing him goes. Rarely do I ever lose the lane, and if I do, it's simply because the other person is better than I, not champ pick, because I have infinite sustain.
> I just hope they don't overbuff him...


I pick Morde occasionally, but only when I feel like winning or dominating a lane lol. He is VERY OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Wait....Something's wrong here...
> SPORTSMANSHIP.IN A MOBA GAME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also , AoE2 shortcut


Haha, yeah.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Morde isn't really picked anymore.. or at all, for that matter. Vlad on the other hand is still a viable pick, and now with this buff he's going to once again most likely easily make it to Tier 1, or at least Tier 2 on the solo queue list. I've been playing Vlad for a long time, he's one of the champions I've been playing since I started playing LoL because I always wanted him so bad, so it's safe to say I have a more than decent understanding as far as playing him goes. Rarely do I ever lose the lane, and if I do, it's simply because the other person is better than I, not champ pick, because I have infinite sustain.
> I just hope they don't overbuff him...


He got a recent buff, laned against one his shield was quite annoying. Not really over the top. With Spell Vamp Quints I can see him being a problem.

I could easily see Vlad being top pick again. Again, I hate his kit. Free harass. Free spell vamp. Untargetable pool. Stupid design really.

Also people QQing about the re-release of legendary skins is quite funny.


----------



## Alex132

Is it just me or is Ahri overpowered?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is it just me or is Ahri overpowered?


Ironically she is the most balanced mage that riot has released in recent memory so...


----------



## Tchernobyl

She feels like she hits rather weakly, to me


----------



## theturbofd

I laned with ahri while I was akali..... that lane got dominated


----------



## TheOddOne

I always love playing Vlad, gained free Elo back in the OP days








Wanna be good @ Morde ? do as follow:
1. Bind W to H
2. Bind Q to U
3. Keep E the same
4. Ignite to B
5. Keep R the same
combo - HUE BR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YreQiDWySQ


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Also, Vlad's passive has an infinite loop with a deathcap.


You clearly don't play Vlad. An infinite loop of his passive would mean infinite HP and AP. I've played him since his release and he is one of my best champs, and he has never had an infinite loop going on, he just gets stronger with it like all other AP champs. Invalid comment is invalid.


----------



## Crunkles

In respect to Ahri, she is quite powerful 1v1 and team fights if played properly. Haven't lost a game on her since people just don't know how to counter her yet. She is near impossible to gank after level 6 and a strong farmer. Just rush RoA, the Rylai's or Deathcap, like most other AP champs and you're golden.


----------



## TheOddOne

From the LoL wiki:

While specifically noted that Crimson Pact will not stack with itself, any Ability Power gained through Crimson Pact will be affected by Rabadon's Deathcap. The ability power added in this way will be converted into Health through Crimson Pact.

It doesn't create an infinite loop, because regardless of the effect scaling off Deathcap, it still doesn't change the fact that Crimson Pact doesn't scale off itself.


----------



## Zackcy

It creates a diminishing loop I meant to say, my bad







.

Jax's passive and an Atma's does the same thing, better results.

EDIT: Actually, I'm completely wrong about Vlad's passive.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> It creates a diminishing loop I meant to say, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Jax's passive and an Atma's does the same thing, better results.
> EDIT: Actually, I'm completely wrong about Vlad's passive.


lol it's ok, just wanted to make sure you were aware. Deathcap is awesome on Vlad, but an infinite loop would be outrageous.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Such a BAUUSS


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> lol it's ok, just wanted to make sure you were aware. Deathcap is awesome on Vlad, but an infinite loop would be outrageous.


You have to understand I meant a diminishing loop, as the returns get so small they are not calculated.

Whatever, Kassadin is so much fun. Destroys everyone.


----------



## Alex132

Anyone know why this happens?








(It's not just in LoL)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Such a BAUUSS


How about the other 9 ?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Such a BAUUSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the other 9 ?
Click to expand...

Losses with brand









Noob team mates. We were 30-19, all their turrets down. Then they raped my mates


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Such a BAUUSS


Do I need to teach you how to crop images?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Yes please. *pretty sure I'm serious*


----------



## pjBSOD

Hehe, just use Paint (if you weren't already in the first place, much easier than loading up PS or anything). Paste your image, and then up top next to "Select", there's a "Crop" button, click it, make a box around what you want to keep, click crop again, yay!


----------



## Zackcy

I'm going to have a heart attack if I play another 50+minute game. Too much.


----------



## theturbofd

I love Akali







I need friends to play wit anyone want to add me?


----------



## andyroo89

Ground and I have been talking, We need 3rd person for our derp group.


----------



## pjBSOD

If you stop calling it a derp group, I'll play with you.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> If you stop calling it a derp group, I'll play with you.


[X]

not you.









I can call it derp group if Iwant, Ground and I play games we don't go super tryhard mode like most of the users in here.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> [X]
> not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can call it derp group if Iwant, Ground and I play games we don't go super tryhard mode like most of the users in here.


I don't get all caught up in it either, I /ignore all every time I solo queue and throw on some music and just play. I can't stand people who take league too seriously, it's bothersome.


----------



## Zackcy

Andy, do you play anything other than Shaco?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Andy, do you play anything other than Shaco?


One of my good friends only plays Shaco. If we don't get first pick, we ban him, lol.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> [X]
> not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can call it derp group if Iwant, Ground and I play games we don't go super tryhard mode like most of the users in here.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get all caught up in it either, I /ignore all every time I solo queue and throw on some music and just play. I can't stand people who take league too seriously, it's bothersome.
Click to expand...

STOP FEED OMG.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Andy, do you play anything other than Shaco?


My friend has 800 games with Shaco and he has replay for every single game he played *shrug*
There is this guy in ranked who only play Twitch, if you ban Twitch he's pretty much useless, or he plays Sivir


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> STOP FEED OMG.


BR?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Andy, do you play anything other than Shaco?


I laugh at this, Not what you said it reminded me, I played nunu from level 1-30 and no other champion and I realized I am doing similar thing to shaco, I sometimes play other champs like Maokai and GP I still need need to work on my maokai runes and I picked up nunu again.


----------



## Zackcy

AP Plank too strong. So many clutch Zhonyas. It's funny to be in the middle of a running animation and then turn into a statue of gold. Also, going from 100 to max health with just some oranges







.



That Sivir carried so hard it was back breaking just to watch


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> AP Plank too strong. So many clutch Zhonyas. It's funny to be in the middle of a running animation and then turn into a statue of gold. Also, going from 100 to max health with just some oranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That Sivir carried so hard it was back breaking just to watch


How much were you healing with oranges? It would of been really trolly and funny if you add spell vamp to that recipe.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey Andy can I haz redhead ?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> STOP FEED OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR?
Click to expand...

Morde vai matar todos vocês em um período de combinação HUEHUEHEU parar o ódio


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> How much were you healing with oranges? It would of been really trolly and funny if you add spell vamp to that recipe.


700-800~

Parrrley's were doing 500+ damage.


----------



## pjBSOD

Pretty interesting ranked game if I do say so myself... we won before 20 minutes. Love when you get a good team.


----------



## Lhino

I am loving Shaco and Lux at the moment. Such epic champs. I also like Graves and Vayne(still need to buy her though) when I play a carry.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty interesting ranked game if I do say so myself... we won before 20 minutes. Love when you get a good team.


Ranked(Unranked)

Wha?









Poor Veigar, doesn't stand a chance against Cass. I love how you have as much CS as 4/5 of they enemy team







.

Funny seeing your support have as much c.s as their mid.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ranked(Unranked)
> Wha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Veigar, doesn't stand a chance against Cass. I love how you have as much CS as 4/5 of they enemy team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Funny seeing your support have as much c.s as their mid.


Hehe :3

It says Ranked (Unranked) because the new season started not too long ago and I haven't started doing ranked games this season until yesterday. You get ranked after I think ten games, then you get an actual rating that will drop and increase based on wins / losses.


----------



## Zackcy

Too lazy to google how to install the Chinese artwork. Why is it so much better?

Too much work


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey Andy can I haz redhead ?


idk... I may make havok upset and we don't want that

/end sarcasm

Edit; im about to go to work I will post some when I get home.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Is there a button to find good team mates? I seriously need one


----------



## discipline

played ashe for almost all the time I've played and just recently got vayne. VAYNE IS SO MUCH FUN


----------



## Dman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> idk... I may make havok upset and we don't want that
> /end sarcasm
> Edit; im about to go to work I will post some when I get home.


Nah post away, geez you too serious man.







Upset is when my tanky top ranked, decides to pick nidalee.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ahri last game

11-2-4

Won in 25 minutes









I completely raped the enemy


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ahri last game
> 11-2-4
> Won in 25 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely raped the enemy


With what build? I can't seem to figure one out that works for me :x

Though it doesn't help that my skillshots go wide XD


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hehe :3
> It says Ranked (Unranked) because the new season started not too long ago and I haven't started doing ranked games this season until yesterday. You get ranked after I think ten games, then you get an actual rating that will drop and increase based on wins / losses.


Ranked was started long ago in pre-season haha xD
Yeah after 10 games you'll get your ELO, but the 10 games are actually "placement" match to see which ELO bracket that you're belonging to. The first 10 games 1 win/lose = +50/-50 ELO, so if you win first 10 games (assume you're 1200 at the first game) you'll get to 1700 ELO.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> With what build? I can't seem to figure one out that works for me :x
> Though it doesn't help that my skillshots go wide XD


Boots + 3 health pot first.

Amplifying tone x2 --> Hextech Gunblade

--> Blasting Wand --> Rod of Ages --> Needlessly large rod --> Rabadon


----------



## r3d33m3r

recently did ranked for the first time, got 7w - 3l and am pretty happy^^ almost 1400 ELO, need to play more than 10 games for it to stabilize though xd


----------



## pjBSOD

My elo currently 1337 (heh), I'm in lobby right now though, so it's going to change, lol.


----------



## TFL Replica

Why is AD taric so good?


----------



## pjBSOD

Yep, 1/8 GP made us lose. I am no longer 1337


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yep, 1/8 GP made us lose. I am no longer 1337


NO


----------



## pjBSOD

I queued ranked again just now and got queued up and locked in with the same 1/8 GP.

Looks like I'm about to drop some more ELO. ELO hell is cruel.... so cruel.


----------



## Zackcy

Must have watched Phreak's spotlight on him


----------



## pjBSOD

Annnnnnnd just lost again because I got queued with the same GP as I said.

ELO HELL


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey Andy can I haz redhead ?


Ok,


----------



## pjBSOD

Those eyes!!!!!!!!! HNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## andyroo89

I know right?


----------



## Zackcy

Loooooooooool


----------



## TFL Replica

The orange legion has struck.


----------



## TheOddOne

I like freckles, they're sooo attractive







thnx Andy !


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I like freckles, they're sooo attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx Andy !


I know right?!~?!?!?!?!! I am in love with the freckled ones


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I know right?!~?!?!?!?!! I am in love with the freckled ones


Haha cuz the girl on my profile has freckles, and the red heads you posted always have freckles, so I was like "INSTANT-SAVE"


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Haha cuz the girl on my profile has freckles, and the red heads you posted always have freckles, so I was like "INSTANT-SAVE"


XD


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Hellooooooo nurse!


----------



## chia233

I just won solo top against nid using AP morde.

D:


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone got any crazy builds that would work on dominion? I'm almost tempted to get gangplank just to try playing him as AP but I'm open to any derp build suggestions for any champion.


----------



## chia233

HUEHEUHEUHEUEHU


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Anyone got any crazy builds that would work on dominion? I'm almost tempted to get gangplank just to try playing him as AP but I'm open to any derp build suggestions for any champion.


If you didn't already know, AD Sona in dominion is overpowered as can be.


----------



## Myrtl

Frustrating game last night. I was playing graves. Team kill score was (us) 14/16 (them). My team just gave up, cried about being too far behind and surrendered after the first team fight loss. The enemy ahir had 7 kills but bad cs and they thought she was too fed. It pissed me off to see that I had about 1.5k more gold than anyone on the enemy team. Their team was malph, eve (jungle), twitch, sona and ahri for crying out loud.... I still think we could have won







.


----------



## andyroo89

Had a frustrating game too, went 30/10 as ad shaco, Melted trynd before he could react to his god mode button, Seriously sheen proc + ie passive + madreds I somehow 1.5 shot him. Whatevs though.

Edit; I picked up ryze last night, Did pretty well, he is little weird, With him mana based it almost seems like you don't have to build AP on him with the ratio so low


----------



## IceColdBrewski

just went looking through the shop and Xerath is only 243 RP. A STEAL practically. especially due to me not having many IP left after the festive rune buying spree.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Had a frustrating game too, went 30/10 as ad shaco, Melted trynd before he could react to his god mode button, Seriously sheen proc + ie passive + madreds I somehow 1.5 shot him. Whatevs though.
> Edit; I picked up ryze last night, Did pretty well, he is little weird, With him mana based it almost seems like you don't have to build AP on him with the ratio so low


I'm a terrible Try player for some strange reason. I hate popping my ulti, I pop it too late all the time. He does the most damage with 1 health. I always forget that.

For someone who mained Karthus, you think pressing R would be instinctive


----------



## Myrtl

I keep thinking about picking up shaco because a lot of you sounds like you have fun playing him. That and I need a fun jungler to play... I only have olaf and fiddle for junglers I like playing and I don't care for jungle olaf that much. Jungle Olaf feels weak mid game if he can't get several successful ganks. Maybe it’s just me, but I love laneing with olaf a lot more.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> just went looking through the shop and Xerath is only 243 RP. A STEAL practically. especially due to me not having many IP left after the festive rune buying spree.


Yeah he was 75% since last Friday.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone want to play any normal game? I'm tired of solo queue and losing..


----------



## DWSR

Maokai full tank lane, too good. Tears apart bottom lane as it counters support/ad carry. Amazing with a Trist or a Vayne. Maokai initiate from brush with W, keep them in place with a quick Q, let your carry position for a knockback, your target is neutralized.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Maokai full tank lane, too good. Tears apart bottom lane as it counters support/ad carry. Amazing with a Trist or a Vayne. Maokai initiate from brush with W, keep them in place with a quick Q, let your carry position for a knockback, your target is neutralized.


tbh I find it funny that people will W then Q right after instead of waiting for the 2 seconds snare about to run out and make them stay in place for another .5 seconds

so its like snare for 2 seconds then Q for another half second

instead alot of them go W, Q and be snared for 2 seconds. That .5 seconds does make a difference.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Maokai full tank lane, too good. Tears apart bottom lane as it counters support/ad carry. Amazing with a Trist or a Vayne. Maokai initiate from brush with W, keep them in place with a quick Q, let your carry position for a knockback, your target is neutralized.


What if Soraka wards the brush and silences you ? TROLOLOLOL jk


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone want to play any normal game? I'm tired of solo queue and losing..


Play AD carry, preferably duo with a support but can work Solo. I'm getting my gold ELO just with AD carry (5/5 wins recently







) 2 games off now but stopped ranked for the day.


----------



## Lyno

Have they removed edit post? :S Guess I'll have to double.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DWSR*
> 
> Maokai full tank lane, too good. Tears apart bottom lane as it counters support/ad carry. Amazing with a Trist or a Vayne. Maokai initiate from brush with W, keep them in place with a quick Q, let your carry position for a knockback, your target is neutralized.


Jungle maokai is even better. With flash W you can cover a huge distance and then wait 2 seconds, Q, that's them CC'd enough for your lane to either kill them or CC them more. Check out Oddone's guide for it - really strong:
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=11784

Although I personally prefer these runes:
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=6644

As these runes speed up your jungle more than you'd expect and at low ELO noone waits to pull blue if you're not there at 1:55


----------



## Zackcy

TheOddOne didn't really invent jungle maokai, a game named dooooo0m (Not sure how many os) came up with a guide and posted it on reddit a couple of times. Oddone even gave him credit.


----------



## Simca

Played WW a bit today, feel like I should add Frozen Mallet to my build. Having slight problems with people running from me.


----------



## azcrazy

i play every day TF not so good tho, name is the same as here add if u want


----------



## andyroo89

Hmm this one time on 4chan people discussing shaco.... Wait he is still popular on there. erm this is fun.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone got their dodge refund?


----------



## TFL Replica

My dodge runes got refunded and now I'm rolling in IP. Double penetration Kayle here I come!


----------



## pjBSOD

Lucky you, mine haven't been refunded yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Double penetration Kayle here I come!












Hehehehehehehe


----------



## godofdeath

i want mine


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> My dodge runes got refunded and now I'm rolling in IP. *Double penetration Kayle* here I come!


I see what you did there.


----------



## groundzero9

I'm curious if Akali becomes viable with double pen. runes and spell vamp quints.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> TheOddOne didn't really invent jungle maokai, a game named dooooo0m (Not sure how many os) came up with a guide and posted it on reddit a couple of times. Oddone even gave him credit.


Ya I quoted him too. Refering to Oddone's build + general guide being better though.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> I'm curious if Akali becomes viable with double pen. runes and spell vamp quints.


no one builds her like that since they go for the passive right away with flat AD and AP


----------



## Lyno

Why you shouldn't try ganking mid vs me as Nasus. I get free farm and...


----------



## DWSR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Have they removed edit post? :S Guess I'll have to double.
> Jungle maokai is even better. With flash W you can cover a huge distance and then wait 2 seconds, Q, that's them CC'd enough for your lane to either kill them or CC them more. Check out Oddone's guide for it - really strong:
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=11784
> Although I personally prefer these runes:
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=6644
> As these runes speed up your jungle more than you'd expect and at low ELO noone waits to pull blue if you're not there at 1:55


The only reason I lane Mao is to concentrate on feeding my AD carry, who I'm usually duo queued with. I've jungled Maokai a number of times before the jungle change and it was incredibly fun, but I feel that there are better junglers.


----------



## Zackcy

Dat Vlad


----------



## TFL Replica

I spend my refund money on impulse buying Shyvanna. I heard the Dovahkiin song and just couldn't resist.


----------



## pjBSOD

Love the new avatar, TFL


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna play with me ?


----------



## TinDaDragon

23/10/5

That means I am now 10/12 with Ahri


----------



## Rit

I haven't installed this game since I reformated my computer 6-7 months ago... sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to start back up....


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I haven't installed this game since I reformated my computer 6-7 months ago... sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to start back up....


You should. The new heroes are the only fun ones, a lot of the old ones are pretty useless (karma, eve, twitch, jax..)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> You should. The new heroes are the only fun ones, a lot of the old ones are pretty useless (karma, eve, twitch, jax..)


Twitch and Jax are still good. What are you talking about?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> You should. The new heroes are the only fun ones, a lot of the old ones are pretty useless (karma, eve, twitch, jax..)


Good... i hated Eve... could never master her


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Good... i hated Eve... could never master her


You couldn't buy BoM and run around in Stealth


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Twitch and Jax are still good. What are you talking about?


Twitch is DEF not good.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Twitch is DEF not good.


Good? no. Somewhat viable and hell of a lot of fun to play at low ELO? Yes.


----------



## TheOddOne

Jungle twitch is really fun though







but I know one guy who only plays Twitch and he's 2000 elo, ban Twitch and he only plays Sivir.


----------



## Rit

Back when.... when... what's her name.... *looks up characters names again* Poppy! first came out.. she was a blast to play cause she was so OP...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Back when.... when... what's her name.... *looks up characters names again* Poppy! first came out.. she was a blast to play cause she was so OP...


She's actually even better now.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Love the new avatar, TFL


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Back when.... when... what's her name.... *looks up characters names again* Poppy! first came out.. she was a blast to play cause she was so OP...


Try her out on dominion. If the enemy team is focusing you, rejoice because Poppy can be deceptively hard to kill.


----------



## godofdeath

Zzzz still waiting on dodge refund


----------



## DWSR

Whoever said Karma is bad, you've just never played with a good Karma.


----------



## andyroo89

Good karmas are epic, They are very rare to find, Especially when they throw their leash on a chogath that is hot.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Dat Vlad


LOLOLOLOL fried tofu and demacia's poison


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

place your bets!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> place your bets!


Team with WW!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Team with WW!


you would be wrong.

Warwick's PC crashed at start of game, he didn't reconnect until we were pushing inhibitor turrets. He was a non-factor during the game.

I'm finding LeBlanc extremely annoying to play against. She always seems to do crazy amounts of magic damage.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Team with WW!
> 
> 
> 
> you would be wrong.
> 
> Warwick's PC crashed at start of game, he didn't reconnect until we were pushing inhibitor turrets. He was a non-factor during the game.
> 
> I'm finding LeBlanc extremely annoying to play against. She always seems to do crazy amounts of magic damage.
Click to expand...

Oh man that was the opposite of what i would hope for D:

You still got beat pretty hard on a 4v5 though.


----------



## godofdeath

u won by having less kills than the other team?


----------



## stu.

Second game as Morgana, I find her really fun. Since I started playing I've used mostly Shen, and just recently started branching out into Tryndamere.

Any suggestions for how to play a mage and lower my death count? I found that as soon as I was caught 2v1, I was screwed.

Also, should I invest in Clarity over Ignite/Flash? Seems like it could really help early game...


----------



## Zackcy

For a one hour game, your C.S is a little low. I would recomend Sorceror's boots over Ionian Boots.

Seeing as you were dying a lot, Zhonya's Hourglass is a great item on Morgana. You can channel your ulti and be invincible.

Were the majority of your deaths during the laning phase, or during team fights? 2v1 is pretty bad odds, especially for a squishy. Always try to keep distance from your self and the enemy team. Black Shield + ulti + Zhonyas can mean you can just walk or flash into the enemy team and stun everyone.

I don't personally take clarity, it's a crutch. The few weeks that I have played morg, I've had 0 mana problems. Well at least after I get my Cataylyst


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Play AD carry, preferably duo with a support but can work Solo. I'm getting my gold ELO just with AD carry (5/5 wins recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 2 games off now but stopped ranked for the day.


Yeah AD carry champs are my main champs, preferably Corki. It's just that I get matched up with a bunch of r******* who trolls all game.. Anyone wants to play?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> For a one hour game, your C.S is a little low. I would recomend Sorceror's boots over Ionian Boots.


Sorry for the clarification, but is CS creeep score? Can't figure out what it is referring too. If so, I was wondering why I would need more?

I actually bought those boots at the very end, just because I had a ton of money and wanted more CDR because I felt like I wasn't being as helpful in Team Fights. I had been using the spell pen boots (I believe that is what you recommended) until about ~5-10 minutes before victory.
Quote:


> Seeing as you were dying a lot, Zhonya's Hourglass is a great item on Morgana. You can channel your ulti and be invincible.


I'll look into this. I tend to avoid Active items because I always forget to use them, but I guess I need to learn how to be good at some point, right?
Quote:


> Were the majority of your deaths during the laning phase, or during team fights? 2v1 is pretty bad odds, especially for a squishy. Always try to keep distance from your self and the enemy team. Black Shield + ulti + Zhonyas can mean you can just walk or flash into the enemy team and stun everyone.


I only died twice by level 9, from what I remember (I think that is around the end of "laning"). But from that point on, Twitch was on the prowl and would join in if I got low. Those deaths were due to over-extending and thinking that I had the situation under control, but I would get Tristana ~5% from dying, and she would finish me off.
Quote:


> I don't personally take clarity, it's a crutch. The few weeks that I have played morg, I've had 0 mana problems. Well at least after I get my Cataylyst


Alright, that was my thoughts on it as well, so I think I just need to conserve a bit more in early game, and work on more situational harass.

However, what about using Teleport? I guess I felt like I was always out of my lane for too long if I decided to jump back to town, I just feel like Morgana moves so slow. However, I'm used to using Shen and having Ghost/Teleport/Ulti for quick movement around the field.


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna play with me ?







just won a game where I went 3/3 but my friend's GP carried us hehe


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh man that was the opposite of what i would hope for D:
> You still got beat pretty hard on a 4v5 though.


Yeah, it didn't go that well. We didn't have enough ranged to deal with them properly. A win's a win, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> u won by having less kills than the other team?


Yep. The enemy team kept wanting to do big teamfights in the mid so either Garen or I would split push. When the enemy team would show up in the outer lane, Garen would stay and fight them or I would kite them and waste their time. Meanwhile, the rest of the team would push mid.

We also got the only Baron and most of the dragons.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just had the worst game with Ahri ever. 2/15/0 :|

That fiddlestick is annoying. Draining my HP


----------



## pjBSOD

Edit: Uh oh, I cursed in the video.. removed it from my post. CAN'T HAVE THAT.


----------



## andyroo89

Got my Dota 2 invite today, ujelly?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Got my Dota 2 invite today, ujelly?


Let me know how imba it is when you're done


----------



## Fortunex

It's actually a lot more balanced than League.


----------



## bill4b0ngx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It's actually a lot more balanced than League.


If you believe so, its only because everything is overpowered in dota.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Got my Dota 2 invite today, ujelly?


I got one last night... tried playing this morning and gave up after a 5 minute queue. :\


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill4b0ngx*
> 
> If you believe so, its only because everything is overpowered in dota.


If everything is overpowered, nothing is really overpowered.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If everything is overpowered, nothing is really overpowered.


Wisdom.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Got my Dota 2 invite today, ujelly?


Nope, got it 2 months ago


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If everything is overpowered, nothing is really overpowered.


I think that quote is on the wall of the New Champion Development Room at Riot.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I think that quote is on the wall of the New Champion Development Room at Riot.












Oh no you didn't!


----------



## godofdeath

omg still waiting for that dodge refund

kinda want that cash now


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I got one last night... tried playing this morning and gave up after a 5 minute queue. :\


Give me your accounttttttttt~ brains~~~~~~


----------



## TFL Replica

Battle of the Dragonborn. It's good to have a Shaco on the team. The enemy Rammus used to be fast, then he took a shiv in the knee.


----------



## Simca

Got my Dota2 invite on Steam. Downloaded it. Will play some time see how it is.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Ooh, I just got a Dota 2 invite. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## andyroo89

Oh damn looks liek dota 2 is coming out of beta


----------



## TheOddOne

Let's play DotA 2 !! owait it's LoL club.


----------



## pjBSOD

Where do you sign up for the Dota 2 beta again? I can't remember if I did or not back when the stream was first put up.


----------



## Simca

It's amazing how ******ed LoL players are. Some of them play like they've never played the game before. They're just so damn stupid.

Jarvan needs a damage buff. He hits like a girl. He's not even that tanky and he's the slowest character I've ever played.


----------



## TFL Replica

The fact that people with DotA 2 beta access still play LoL and post in this thread speaks volumes.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Well, played my first match of Dota 2, and it was enough to sell me on LoL for a lot longer.

The interface seems intentionally obtuse (left-click to select stuff in store, right click to buy it and put it in your stash, right click to pull it out of your stash and into your inventory), it's dark and murky looking, and challenging to play. It's like they made it intentionally hard to play just so the elite would feel great about themselves that they're playing it. It's like if you took some delicious candy, and put it in a childproof medicine bottle, then inside a rabid pitbull.

It was seriously unpleasant to play.


----------



## bulmung

Thought i was special with my dota 2 invite. Guess they are pumping out the invites right now. Played it for a bit and went back to LoL. Guess I am just not that elite.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Well, played my first match of Dota 2, and it was enough to sell me on LoL for a lot longer.
> The interface seems intentionally obtuse (left-click to select stuff in store, right click to buy it and put it in your stash, right click to pull it out of your stash and into your inventory), it's dark and murky looking, and challenging to play. It's like they made it intentionally hard to play just so the elite would feel great about themselves that they're playing it. It's like if you took some delicious candy, and put it in a childproof medicine bottle, then inside a rabid pitbull.
> It was seriously unpleasant to play.


It's a remake of DotA, it's meant to be hard to play. If you prefer casual, laid back games, LoL is for you.


----------



## godofdeath

dota 2 - its just that it looks not that much improved in terms of graphics, still looks iono kinda old in terms of graphics for my taste


----------



## Simca

LoL sent me a warning about my language for cursing my team out on my last game with Jarvan. This team was ******edly stupid though.

I don't regret it at all. I'd have even taken a 1 week ban for it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> LoL sent me a warning about my language for cursing my team out on my last game with Jarvan. This team was ******edly stupid though.
> I don't regret it at all. I'd have even taken a 1 week ban for it.


I understand. I do my best to act my age and keep composure in ranked. Sometimes though it's so hard to not get a bit carried away when people do nothing but purposely make your team lose by trolling or something.


----------



## TFL Replica

I find that insulted teammates only play worse, they will either stop moving to type a response, go afk or feed on purpose. It's like getting stuck in a bear trap. If you pull and tear at it, it's only going to make things worse.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Well, played my first match of Dota 2, and it was enough to sell me on LoL for a lot longer.
> The interface seems intentionally obtuse (left-click to select stuff in store, right click to buy it and put it in your stash, right click to pull it out of your stash and into your inventory), it's dark and murky looking, and challenging to play. It's like they made it intentionally hard to play just so the elite would feel great about themselves that they're playing it. It's like if you took some delicious candy, and put it in a childproof medicine bottle, then inside a rabid pitbull.
> It was seriously unpleasant to play.


I don't suppose you'll let me steal your account?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If everything is overpowered, nothing is really overpowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that quote is on the wall of the New Champion Development Room at Riot.
Click to expand...



YOU MADE ME DO IT! D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's amazing how ******ed LoL players are. Some of them play like they've never played the game before. They're just so damn stupid.
> 
> Jarvan needs a damage buff. He hits like a girl. He's not even that tanky and he's the slowest character I've ever played.


My jarvan always end up with 200AD , 200 armor and 140 MR 30 minutes into the game :3


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*


Hahaha!


----------



## chia233

Simca i'll show you my Jarvan sometime :3


----------



## TFL Replica

Yes, you wouldn't believe the kinds of things he can do with his spear!


----------



## Nihsnek

I also have tried DotA 2 and came back to LoL. I found Valve's beta to be quite sluggish and unresponsive when compared to WC3 DotA and LoL. Also, the UI wouldn't let me do the same mouse actions as WC3.

PS: I've been trying to climb out of ELO hell. I'm currently 1100, wanting to hit 1400+ eventually. If anyone wants to duo queue ranked, add me!


----------



## andyroo89

what the... Do we have guys e hitting on a girl with LoL references? So nerdy


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes, you wouldn't believe the kinds of things he can do with his spear!


Hahahahaahahaha


----------



## andyroo89

inb4 simca never comes back.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> inb4 simca never comes back.


If Simca never comes back... wouldn't you have already missed this opportunity?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> If Simca never comes back... wouldn't you have already missed this opportunity?


Well if she posts and says im outta here then inb4 was a success if not, than it was a failure


----------



## pjBSOD

Good news.

1. Here's how much of a neckbeard I am and how many skins I have:



2. Riot gave me my dodge refund finally.

Time to buy Kennen and never lose mid.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Good news.
> 1. Here's how much of a neckbeard I am and how many skins I have:
> 
> 2. Riot gave me my dodge refund finally.
> Time to buy Kennen and never lose mid.


I'm going to avoid to posting the skins I have.... lol.


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do you guys deal with 4v5s? This noob rage quit after he died once :|


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you guys deal with 4v5s? This noob rage quit after he died once :|


You usually don't, and welcome to ELO hell, have a seat here.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Good news.
> 1. Here's how much of a neckbeard I am and how many skins I have:
> 
> 2. Riot gave me my dodge refund finally.
> Time to buy Kennen and never lose mid.


1/4 of what I got, does that mean I'm mega-neckbeard ?


----------



## pjBSOD

Hmmmm, well, I guess so if you really want it to be.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hmmmm, well, I guess so if you really want it to be.


DDDDDDD


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> I don't suppose you'll let me steal your account?


I have over 50 games on Steam, so that would be a no. If I had received any of the friend invites that Valve said they'd give to people who got invited into the the beta, I'd give you one.


----------



## godofdeath

yay finally at lasttttttt

dodge refund


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone got free 300 Rp from Riot ?








and Viktor is in store, but can't purchase him lol


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone got free 300 Rp from Riot ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Viktor is in store, but can't purchase him lol


its on the news? loll
u buy any rp and u get 300 rp free
best one is the 5 bucks one


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> its on the news? loll
> u buy any rp and u get 300 rp free
> best one is the 5 bucks one


No, I just logged on and I saw 300 RP out of nowhere, I was about to buy RP though for Graves, but nope, Riot gave me early x-mas present


----------



## TFL Replica

I used it on Lumberjack Sion. A nice counter to Festive Maokai. Chop chop chop!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I used it on Lumberjack Sion. A nice counter to Festive Maokai. Chop chop chop!


you did not just go there *snaps fingers*


----------



## JoeyTB

Me so sad,


To the dreaded Garena servers I go..


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So it's 3 AM here and servers says they have too many logins ..

10 minute queue at 3 AM .. yeah ..


----------



## Zackcy

So I've been playing blind pick every since.......ever. Just about to hit 30. The people in draft mode are way better. I feel stoopid D:


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So I've been playing blind pick every since.......ever. Just about to hit 30. The people in draft mode are way better. I feel stoopid D:


Don't stop playing draft pick, it's way better and enables you to learn more than the champions you're absolutely comfortable with. Honestly, if you're playing draft pick, you might as well just played ranked, that way if you win, you actually get work towards being placed at your ELO after ten games. Low ELO ranked is the equivalent of playing normal blind pick at level 14.

I only queue ranked now. It's almost pointless to do normals unless you're just trying to get the swing of a champion for the first time, and you don't want to intentionally feed in ranked.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So I've been playing blind pick every since.......ever. Just about to hit 30. The people in draft mode are way better. I feel stoopid D:


Maybe I just had bad luck but the draft games I have played, it seemed like my teamates were a lot worse than blind







.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone wants to carry me to a higher ELO rank?







I've never played ranked games before


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone wants to carry me to a higher ELO rank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never played ranked games before


I can


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Me so sad,
> 
> 
> To the dreaded Garena servers I go..


VPN works.


----------



## Zackcy

Ryze is so strong. Almost 3k health, almost 200 armour, 130 MR, and he still hits like a truck. And look movespeed quints are on sale!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> VPN works.


I'd prefer not to lag really


----------



## Rit

Holy Crap... installed the game after... maybe... 1 1/2 years of not playing.. HOLYCRAP... Temmo isn't what he use to be


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Holy Crap... installed the game after... maybe... 1 1/2 years of not playing.. HOLYCRAP... Temmo isn't what he use to be


What was Teemo like?


----------



## Rit

One shot + poison would drain like 1/4 life at max gear... then picture him like an M240....


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> One shot + poison would drain like 1/4 life at max gear... then picture him like an M240....


What's an M240?

Anyways, do you guys save for runes or buy champ? I'm lvl 17 now and i have like 3k of IP. Should I save and go to lvl 20 or buy garen?


----------



## pjBSOD

Do not buy runes until Tier 3 runes are available for you to purchase.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Do not buy runes until Tier 3 runes are available for you to purchase.


Yeah, they're available at lvl 20


----------



## Rit

All my runes are F'ed up anyways.. might as well make a new account -_-

Plus I don't know what chars to learn to play, what suck, what are OP,etc....


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> All my runes are F'ed up anyways.. might as well make a new account -_-
> Plus I don't know what chars to learn to play, what suck, what are OP,etc....


All champs are viable.


----------



## Rit

Then why do people piss and moan when I play teemo


----------



## stu.

I'm currently switching between Shen and Morgana, depending on the needs of the team. I also know how to play Twisted Fate and Tyrndamere. I really need to find a Melee character that I like to play... :\


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Then why do people piss and moan when I play teemo


you are not therainman thats y?

just got my dodge refund

now gotta wait for free 450 rp o dear


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> you are not therainman thats y?


Rainman really isn't even good to be honest. Have you ever watched his stream? He feeds the whole time and blames it all on his team, and complains verbally the ENTIRE time. I asked how do people even watch this kid, and the said it's comedy gold because he's on a depressed race to get rank one in solo queue.


----------



## Zackcy

TheOddOne is my favorite streamer, I remember the day Voli came out he just wouldn't shut up about how awesome it was being a bear









On a side note, Cottantail Teemo es #1 troll


----------



## Rit

I could never get the hang of Voli ....


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> you are not therainman thats y?
> 
> 
> 
> Rainman really isn't even good to be honest. Have you ever watched his stream? He feeds the whole time and blames it all on his team, and complains verbally the ENTIRE time. I asked how do people even watch this kid, and the said it's comedy gold because he's on a depressed race to get rank one in solo queue.
Click to expand...

Definitely accidentally reported your post as a severe offense while reading your signature trying to find the "Mark as Held" button.

My bad.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Rainman really isn't even good to be honest. Have you ever watched his stream? He feeds the whole time and blames it all on his team, and complains verbally the ENTIRE time. I asked how do people even watch this kid, and the said it's comedy gold because he's on a depressed race to get rank one in solo queue.


His scream and rage jokes are classic, he rages while typing "so dumb hahahahahaha". That also applies to HotshotGG







his rage videos on youtube are hilarious.


----------



## Zackcy

I really don't see why people watch HotShot so much, he just farms solo top all day, runs TP adn never TPs down for dragon, and blames EVERYONE but himself. Like the guy doesn't stop blaming other people. There is nothing special about his gameplay or his commentary.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> VPN works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prefer not to lag really
Click to expand...

Just disconnect from VPN at the login screen and you are good to go.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Definitely accidentally reported your post as a severe offense while reading your signature trying to find the "Mark as Held" button.
> My bad.


What? Haha


----------



## golfergolfer

im just curious but what is everyone's take on kennen?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I really don't see why people watch HotShot so much, he just farms solo top all day, runs TP adn never TPs down for dragon, and blames EVERYONE but himself. Like the guy doesn't stop blaming other people. There is nothing special about his gameplay or his commentary.


Agreed


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> im just curious but what is everyone's take on kennen?


Q is too strong of a ranged harass and is a very good farming tool to allow kennen to rush straight for needlessly large rod , lightning rush is too cheap to cast for a spell with so much utility although his kit as a whole isn't designed to burst single targets down( i have seen a kennen fail mid to a swin just because of his pitiful burst when our junglers comes to gank).Able to do the morgana flash ult hourglass thing although there are pros and cons for each ult.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm so bad with Ree Singa, I should make a fail complication video.


----------



## Nihsnek

Man playing solo ranked queue is literally like playing the slots. I just had a Vayne on my team go 2-26.


----------



## TFL Replica

Don't you just hate it when there's the same champion on both teams and your team draws the, lets say "special" one?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Don't you just hate it when there's the same champion on both teams and your team draws the, lets say "special" one?


I had that plenty of times.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Don't you just hate it when there's the same champion on both teams and your team draws the, lets say "special" one?


I call it the BS rule, I always have the special one and they have the fist of the north star one.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I had that plenty of times.


Should ranked/draft pick


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Should ranked/draft pick


Don't have 14 champs


----------



## godofdeath

want that stupid 450 rp


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I'm so bad with Ree Singa, I should make a fail complication video.


Just learn how to hit his Q's and you're on your way to 1900 ELO. I unfortunately suck at him too, so I can't faceroll to 1900.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I'm so bad with Ree Singa, I should make a fail complication video.


Just change your skillshot line to circle, will be much easier to hit.
I'm 29/7 with him now







but no triple kill/quad/penta yet







23 double kill nuuuu ~~
I'm on a 6 games winning streak as Ahri guys, 3 dorans + rylai + sorc boot = mega pwnage !!


----------



## Zackcy

You can play draft regardless of how many champs you have.

I want Gragas so badly. I get bored way to fast with champs. I bought Twitch and Nasus with IP when I should have gotten more runes, but I can't stand my current champs.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You can play draft regardless of how many champs you have.
> I want Gragas so badly. I get bored way to fast with champs. I bought Twitch and Nasus with IP when I should have gotten more runes, but I can't stand my current champs.


Wrong. You need at least 16 champions to be able to play ranked.
I really like Twitch though, but Riot nerfed him to the ground, they should make the stealth rework faster !! Nasus is fun, 500 cs = Q Q Q Q Q PENTA KILL !


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wrong. You need at least 16 champions to be able to play ranked.
> I really like Twitch though, but Riot nerfed him to the ground, they should make the stealth rework faster !! Nasus is fun, 500 cs = Q Q Q Q Q PENTA KILL !


lol stealth rework

more like something that will never happen

there was a thread in LOL forums about changing magnificent TF but they never did and that thread was like a year old

so expectations from riot is noneeeeeeeee


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wrong. You need at least 16 champions to be able to play ranked.
> I really like Twitch though, but Riot nerfed him to the ground, they should make the stealth rework faster !! Nasus is fun, 500 cs = Q Q Q Q Q PENTA KILL !


You need 16 champions to play normal draft?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You need 16 champions to play normal draft?


Yeah, that implies to both normal + ranked


----------



## Zackcy

I have 16 champs :O


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You need 16 champions to play normal draft?




How to Join Competitive Play for Season 2 of League of Legends (competitive.na.leaugeoflegends.com)

As far as I know, normal draft is just like ranked draft. The increased champion requirement is in response to the increased number of bans available at the start of the match.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I have 16 champs :O


It used to be 14 in season 1 (with 2 bans each team) but this season we have 3 bans each team, therefore the amount of required champs increased by 2


----------



## alienguts

Hallloooooo

I play a lot have about 50 unlocked I think. maybe a few more.

Main ranked plays are nocturne, akali, sion, karthus, nasus, talon, taric.

I play a lot of ARAM, but I can really fill any role and play many champs... though I have a tendency to be trollish on supports.

Bloodrazer taric, any1?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts*
> 
> Hallloooooo
> 
> I play a lot have about 50 unlocked I think. maybe a few more.
> 
> Main ranked plays are nocturne, akali, sion, karthus, nasus, talon, taric.
> 
> I play a lot of ARAM, but I can really fill any role and play many champs... though I have a tendency to be trollish on supports.
> 
> Bloodrazer taric, any1?


Bloodthrister Janna


----------



## TFL Replica

AD Taric with apen runes has surprised a lot of people.


----------



## bello

Hey guys. I play Ashe and fiddlesticks mostly. Wanted to hear which out of you use them and what build you use.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> Hey guys. I play Ashe and fiddlesticks mostly. Wanted to hear which out of you use them and what build you use.


I don't have Fiddle, but I play Ashe off and on. I run her with my standard AD carry runes (armor pen, flat attack damage, attack speed, move speed) and 21/0/9 AD carry mastery page. My standby build, if I don't need to change it for the circumstances, is Doran's Blade x3, tier 1 boots, BF sword, Bloodthirster, tier 2 boots for what's needed (merc treads for anti CC, berzerker's for AS, or Ninja Tabi for armor), then either build towards an Infintiy Edge, second Bloodthirster, or Phantom Dancer. After that is up to you, situational items. Banshee's Veil or Force of Nature for MR, Thornmail to combat auto-attackers like Teemo, Yi, or other AD carries like Cait, Miss Fortune, Vayne, Tristana, and Graves, Guardian Angel for armor, MR, and revive for if you're getting focused hard in teamfights.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just got my 450 RP for being a nice summoner


----------



## andyroo89

I did too. I have 2100 rp waiting for viktor.


----------



## Alex132

I didn't ;w;


----------



## Lhino

No good boy RP for me yet either lol.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I got mine







not that I have anything to spend it on. Or rather, I want demonblade tryn but I can't justify that much RP for the skin


----------



## Zackcy

The latest episode of stateoftheleague was hilarious. Search it up on youtube, too much swearing to post it here.


----------



## Simca

I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Master Yi needs to be reworked. He's an in your face melee champ, but he's so squishy it's hilarious. Sure, he does tons of damage. Sure he attacks really fast. Sure he gets big movement speed boost, but when it comes to being in a team fight, boom boom gone. I've honestly stopped getting into team fights because of how useless I am. If my team is good, they'll beat the crap out of the enemy team and run. Then I'll sweep up the mess if I can. But even then when I rush in to kill someone at 200 HP, it's hilarious how much I can get destroyed on my way to that champ. I'm sorry, but they need to make him more sustainable. Sure, I build him glass tanky, but FFS, if you don't he does no damage and isn't a threat at all. Even then, building atmogs or armor is completely useless. You don't even see the effects come into play. You still get shredded apart just as fast. Maybe you'll last a second longer.

He's just a lane pusher and tower breaker honestly and if your team mates aren't helping in that endeavor, it can actually be tough to do so safely.

You can't say he takes no skill, he takes no skill to play but tons of skill to play well.

Reduce the attack speed of his R, raise his def. He's so ridiculously squishy. Enemy team has CC? GG.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Master Yi needs to be reworked. He's an in your face melee champ, but he's so squishy it's hilarious. Sure, he does tons of damage. Sure he attacks really fast. Sure he gets big movement speed boost, but when it comes to being in a team fight, boom boom gone. I've honestly stopped getting into team fights because of how useless I am. If my team is good, they'll beat the crap out of the enemy team and run. Then I'll sweep up the mess if I can. But even then when I rush in to kill someone at 200 HP, it's hilarious how much I can get destroyed on my way to that champ. I'm sorry, but they need to make him more sustainable. Sure, I build him glass tanky, but FFS, if you don't he does no damage and isn't a threat at all. Even then, building atmogs or armor is completely useless. You don't even see the effects come into play. You still get shredded apart just as fast. Maybe you'll last a second longer.
> He's just a lane pusher and tower breaker honestly and if your team mates aren't helping in that endeavor, it can actually be tough to do so safely.
> You can't say he takes no skill, he takes no skill to play but tons of skill to play well.
> Reduce the attack speed of his R, raise his def. He's so ridiculously squishy. Enemy team has CC? GG.


You and your team is doing it wrong if you can't get YI to mop house untouched. It won't always happen that way, but it just takes good team work for any of the carries like that, including Ashe.


----------



## Zackcy

Honestly, melee carriers shouldn't be in this game in my opinion. Yes, you have to be in the enemies face to do damage, meaning you are going to probably take a lot of damage(which is where bruisers come in). Because of that, champions like Jax and Tryndamere are giving skill sets that give them tankiness while still building damage.

Before Jax was nerfed to the ground, the guy could easily have 3k health endgame due to passive. With tabis and a maxed E, tabis and dodge runes, he had enough dodge that you didn't need to build armour. People built Atmas on him, so he really was durable vs AD. Then he had a Ulti which gave him mr based on how much dodge he had. So thanks to his passive, stacking dodge, and his ultimate, he had a large health pool, dodge for armour, and mr through his ulti while building pretty much damage items.

Tryndamere has his endless derp where he has 5 seconds to just freely whale on you. With a Phantom Dancer and fury stacks, he has 70%+ crit chance. Everyone always says he's no OP, and that you just "CC him" blah blah blah, but the fact of the matter is, even if you do chain CC him and he pops his ulti, he can E, your team is out of CDs, and there are 4 other people you do have to deal with. People always try to go after they carry. Ya, well now there is two, one which is immune to death for a good portion of the teamfight.


----------



## andyroo89

Oh, simca did not leave, WOOt inb4 statement is successful!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Honestly, melee carriers shouldn't be in this game in my opinion. Yes, you have to be in the enemies face to do damage, meaning you are going to probably take a lot of damage(which is where bruisers come in). Because of that, champions like Jax and Tryndamere are giving skill sets that give them tankiness while still building damage.
> Before Jax was nerfed to the ground, the guy could easily have 3k health endgame due to passive. With tabis and a maxed E, tabis and dodge runes, he had enough dodge that you didn't need to build armour. People built Atmas on him, so he really was durable vs AD. Then he had a Ulti which gave him mr based on how much dodge he had. So thanks to his passive, stacking dodge, and his ultimate, he had a large health pool, dodge for armour, and mr through his ulti while building pretty much damage items.
> Tryndamere has his endless derp where he has 5 seconds to just freely whale on you. With a Phantom Dancer and fury stacks, he has 70%+ crit chance. Everyone always says he's no OP, and that you just "CC him" blah blah blah, but the fact of the matter is, even if you do chain CC him and he pops his ulti, he can E, your team is out of CDs, and there are 4 other people you do have to deal with. People always try to go after they carry. Ya, well now there is two, one which is immune to death for a good portion of the teamfight.


But that would make the game more interesting don't ya think ?counter trynd ? teemo + exhaust ! works everytime, or ban him if you play draft








I just hate GP + Udyr top, too tanky to die


----------



## TinDaDragon

Can someone carry me to lvl 30? I hate playing with people who don't cooperate and they no speak english :|


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can someone carry me to lvl 30? I hate playing with people who don't cooperate and they no speak english :|


Even at level 30 you will get them, they're even in ranked games now.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can someone carry me to lvl 30? I hate playing with people who don't cooperate and they no speak english :|


Doesn't even change at level 30. As Andy said, they're even in ranked.


----------



## TinDaDragon

We'll just have a OCN showdown. Make OCN ranked groups and play


----------



## godofdeath

yay got the free RP

what to buy???????

suggestions?

more like buying skins
i got xmas gangplank i don't know if i really want the others since i doubt i would play them


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> yay got the free RP
> what to buy???????
> suggestions?
> more like buying skins
> i got xmas gangplank i don't know if i really want the others since i doubt i would play them


I got like 80+ skins, and I don't even play half the champs in ranked, so yeah I'm suffering from major buyer's remorse


----------



## godofdeath

well i only go with one skin for the champs i like

i havent bought much that i dont use

should i get red baron corki?

does it do anything different?


----------



## Simca

Trynd is much better than Yi imo. Yi can't harass trynd. if they go swap for swap, yi will be dead before trynd loses 1/4 of his hp. If that isn't telling you something about how horribly weak yi's defense is, idk what to tell you.

He has 39 starting armor and that's after runes. 49 MR (after runes again).


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Trynd is much better than Yi imo. Yi can't harass trynd. if they go swap for swap, yi will be dead before trynd loses 1/4 of his hp. If that isn't telling you something about how horribly weak yi's defense is, idk what to tell you.
> He has 39 starting armor and that's after runes. 49 MR (after runes again).


..... I think there's something missing here (like 30 minutes of in-game).....


----------



## Mr.Zergling

My brother gave me RP for Christmas, I now own Festive Maokai, Amethyst Ashe, and Ironscale Shyvana, and I still have some left to spend ;D


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> well i only go with one skin for the champs i like
> i havent bought much that i dont use
> should i get red baron corki?
> does it do anything different?


Red Baron Corki is the worst purchase I've ever had in my LoL gaming career lolol (re-color) get the Urf Rider if you're into Corki (different rockets). You should get Lion Dance Kog'Maw, I love the fireworks effects on him







best legendary skins are 1. Chogath 2. Mundo


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Red Baron Corki is the worst purchase I've ever had in my LoL gaming career lolol (re-color) get the Urf Rider if you're into Corki (different rockets). You should get Lion Dance Kog'Maw, I love the fireworks effects on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best legendary skins are 1. Chogath 2. Mundo


i got lion dance, yes i guess i wait for urf sales


----------



## Simca

Went from 2760RP or so to 3210 Sweet deal. Still waiting on good Garen skins to go on sale.

Went and bought Little Knight Amumu cuz that skin is so cuuuuuute. I don't play amumu really, but I have and he's not bad so the purchase was good imo. It was on sale too.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Zergling*
> 
> My brother gave me RP for Christmas, I now own Festive Maokai, Amethyst Ashe, and Ironscale Shyvana, and I still have some left to spend ;D


Santa Gragas.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Santa Gragas.


not possible?


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> not possible?


Indeed, I'm not even a Gragas player anyway


----------



## Zackcy

Oh, was it a legendary skin from last year? Bummer.


----------



## Simca

Played jungle yi and had a good experience. Not sure yet if the team was just bad; I was on my A game; or this is a good way to play Yi.

I started off with vampiric sceptor, wuju style, ghost and Smite. I waited a few seconds to even grab a potion because the golems wouldn't spawn til middle of turret 2 and 3. Went and turned on wuju style, hit a golem once and used smite. Killed it, turned to the other and killed it. Ran to wraiths and waited for wuju style to kick back on, turned it on and beat on the blue wraith, killed it, was low, but continued on. Popped a potion cuz I wasn't sure how I'd fare against wolves. took Alpha strike. Used wuju style and alpha striked the main wolf. Critted the others and finished off the main wolf fast. I went to blue golem with smite up, killed it...easily I might add and went back to wraiths+golems. then TP'd back. Bought boots and went on to kill red buff. Decided to gank, but the riven who had already fed nidalee 3 times or so at this point failed and nidalee got away. Continued jungling and Kasadin died and blamed his stupidity of trying to fight Alistar and Akali on me. Said I had bad map awareness. I took over his lane and alpha striked the minions down while having akali try and harass me. She took a few turret shots in the process and kassadin took over the lane again.

I went back and bought zerker boots. Killed blue golem and ganked Nidalee again scoring my first kill. jungled a bit more went back and bought Wriggles Lantern. Place the ward and ganked again killing nidalee a second time.

Continue this process throughout the game and eventually ended up 11/1 end game with Wriggles Lantern, Zerker boots, phantom dancers, blood thirster, infinity edge, and I was going to build another Phantom Dancer, but game ended. At the end I stupidly taunted alistar and he double stunned me while akali beat on me and killed me. I tried to run away, but I was so fed I should have just stayed and killed them actually. My bloodthirster and wriggles would have healed me back and I had that vision ward that let me see akali (not vision ward, but the other one that costs 400gp).

Good game. Gonna' keep Jungle YI'ing and see how it turns out.

Btw, does Nidalee in panther form break the 700 movement speed barrier with that leap she has? I couldn't kill a nidalee cuz she was too fast wth? lol


----------



## Zackcy

There's a movement speed barrier? I swear I remeber running revive GP and reaching 1k movespeed.


----------



## TFL Replica

I miss Mundo's OP days. Winning with him was so fraudulent that even the Morde huehue guy would eat his words.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again. Master Yi needs to be reworked. He's an in your face melee champ, but he's so squishy it's hilarious. Sure, he does tons of damage. Sure he attacks really fast. Sure he gets big movement speed boost, but when it comes to being in a team fight, boom boom gone. I've honestly stopped getting into team fights because of how useless I am. If my team is good, they'll beat the crap out of the enemy team and run. Then I'll sweep up the mess if I can. But even then when I rush in to kill someone at 200 HP, it's hilarious how much I can get destroyed on my way to that champ. I'm sorry, but they need to make him more sustainable. Sure, I build him glass tanky, but FFS, if you don't he does no damage and isn't a threat at all. Even then, building atmogs or armor is completely useless. You don't even see the effects come into play. You still get shredded apart just as fast. Maybe you'll last a second longer.
> 
> He's just a lane pusher and tower breaker honestly and if your team mates aren't helping in that endeavor, it can actually be tough to do so safely.
> 
> You can't say he takes no skill, he takes no skill to play but tons of skill to play well.
> 
> Reduce the attack speed of his R, raise his def. He's so ridiculously squishy. Enemy team has CC? GG.


As i said , winning with yi comes from half the skill of the player and half of the competency of your own team.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Don't you just hate it when there's the same champion on both teams and your team draws the, lets say "special" one?
> 
> 
> 
> I call it the BS rule, I always have the special one and they have the fist of the north star one.
Click to expand...

HILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLARIOUS!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I miss Mundo's OP days. Winning with him was so fraudulent that even the Morde huehue guy would eat his words.


When was he OP? And how?

Also, if anyone would care to share when/how TF was OP as well that would be nice.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> When was he OP? And how?
> Also, if anyone would care to share when/how TF was OP as well that would be nice.


before they nerfed his ult

you can backdoor all you want, there was a good AP TF gameplay/commentary showing how powerful it was

it was 4v5 with d/c shaco and the guy ulted in their base to claim the nexus and bought ward to let sivir tp in


----------



## Rit

I'd love to start up an new account in which I only play w/ [OCN] members... and actually come up with a strategy rather than just wing it... getting tired of feeders -_-


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I'd love to start up an new account in which I only play w/ [OCN] members... and actually come up with a strategy rather than just wing it... getting tired of feeders -_-


when you solo que all you can do is wing it


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> when you solo que all you can do is wing it


Exactly... what's why I'd like to get a group together, and when I know my chances are better, play one account, and then 'experiment' with the other account. That why have more flexibility in learning new chars.


----------



## Zackcy

I've realized this elo hell stuff is not really true.

I do consider myself above average in normals, even though I lose games where I'm doing really good, and my teammates are slacking, I never ganked their lane once or really pressed my gold/lvl advantage. I've started playing really aggressive once I have a nice gold and lvl advantage, and as a fed mid or jungler, you can easily "carry" a game.

I realized, if you try and make as few mistakes as possible and play your best, and try to find your mistakes, you do end up doing well/winning a lot more than you do complaining


----------



## Tchernobyl

I'm kinda tempted to get demonblade tryn, but a) i don't play him enough to justify that, and b) 1820 points on a skin just doesn't seem like a good idea >.>


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm kinda tempted to get demonblade tryn, but a) i don't play him enough to justify that, and b) 1820 points on a skin just doesn't seem like a good idea >.>


have it and love the skin
it's his only good one maybe king


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm kinda tempted to get demonblade tryn, but a) i don't play him enough to justify that, and b) 1820 points on a skin just doesn't seem like a good idea >.>


lol I am slapping people with nunu again so fun.


----------



## Simca

New movement speed barrier is 700 now I believe. Used to be in the thousands.


----------



## TinDaDragon

We were down 9-16 in 6 minutes. Their Yi and EZ was fed as hell. Rammus (me) fked them up with my ulti







. I feel so good after they surrendered.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> New movement speed barrier is 700 now I believe. Used to be in the thousands.


awww, I liked hitting 1100+ on Dominion with Rammus. :/


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> New movement speed barrier is 700 now I believe. Used to be in the thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> awww, I liked hitting 1100+ on Dominion with Rammus. :/
Click to expand...

Ehh............I think the movement speed barrier was 700 before dominion was implemented..


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> awww, I liked hitting 1100+ on Dominion with Rammus. :/


The record is 5785ms on Rammus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLJvHCtlVVY


----------



## godofdeath

urfrider now????? or wait for sale?


----------



## azcrazy

hey what AD and AP means?

I like play with twisted fate but im so noob is just funny


----------



## godofdeath

ability power and attack damage
ap can also be armor penetration but no one uses that


----------



## azcrazy

Oh ok ,thanks

Now i get the guide


----------



## andyroo89

LoL is down for the time being for some reason


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> LoL is down for the time being for some reason


....

Your position in queue.... Over 20000!... ETA... 24 mins... :S


----------



## azcrazy

yea im 20 min down

hey guys with destiny what i need to pres to port ?

with TF of course


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> yea im 20 min down
> hey guys with destiny what i need to pres to port ?
> with TF of course


oh well... no LoL for me tonight.. now it won't even start up.... -_-


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> yea im 20 min down
> hey guys with destiny what i need to pres to port ?
> with TF of course


Here is a good TF guide. http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=11000

You press R.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> oh well... no LoL for me tonight.. now it won't even start up.... -_-


i just finish one game its back up, no chat tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Here is a good TF guide. http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=11000
> You press R.


yes i press R but i cant(dont know how) port to there position


----------



## Zackcy

I believe you have to press it again, and then click where you want to port.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> i just finish one game its back up, no chat tho
> yes i press R but i cant(dont know how) port to there position


you press R to activate, then when you activated it, you press R again within the big giant circle to port there.

All you have to do is hover your mouse there.

Also if you get stunned or anything during the channeling of your port you will not go anywhere.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just got 450 RP









Don't know what to spend it on


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just got 450 RP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to spend it on


Lumberjack Sion. Lot of head bones that need connecting to the axe bone...


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just got 450 RP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to spend it on


I've been good and haven't received any yet


----------



## TinDaDragon

I have 4 champs :|

Tris, Ali, Brand, and Ahri

Should I use the points to buy Xerath?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I have 4 champs :|
> 
> Tris, Ali, Brand, and Ahri
> 
> Should I use the points to buy Xerath?


Do you have all the proper runes for those chars? or at least your main? I'd try to master one char to feed the others.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I have 4 champs :|
> 
> Tris, Ali, Brand, and Ahri
> 
> Should I use the points to buy Xerath?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have all the proper runes for those chars? or at least your main? I'd try to master one char to feed the others.
Click to expand...

I'm not yet lvl 20 (17) so I can't buy lvl 3 runes. I have a quintessence from the halloween sale that was cheaper and equal to the lvl 3 ap rune.


----------



## Simca

Ignore AD Carry, go after WW. Hilarious.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm not yet lvl 20 (17) so I can't buy lvl 3 runes. I have a quintessence from the halloween sale that was cheaper and equal to the lvl 3 ap rune.


Then I'd just start saving up your points unless you're better with that person. That way, when you hit 30, you have a good chunk of level 3 runes to get.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ignore AD Carry, go after WW. Hilarious.


I literally just had this in a game. WW + rammus focus over fed morde (AP) and Vayne.

Riot don't want me to get gold Elo


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> you press R to activate, then when you activated it, you press R again within the big giant circle to port there.
> All you have to do is hover your mouse there.
> Also if you get stunned or anything during the channeling of your port you will not go anywhere.


im such a noob lvl 22 and never knew how to use it


----------



## theturbofd

Why must everyone focus tanks first :[


----------



## groundzero9

I'm maining Ahri now.


----------



## r3d33m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I've been good and haven't received any yet


then you didn't accept the Summoner's Code^^ (can be done on the official LoL site)


----------



## andyroo89

im maiming.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Did anyone not get an e-mail about the 450 RP and still get it?

I'm wondering. Last time I played before recently was October 28th, and that's barely within the 2-month window. Level 30 for a while, good standing and never banned. Accepted the Summoner's Code over the summer but didn't get any e-mail about the recent RP bonus.

Would be really bummed out if I didn't get it since I did buy the physical copy of the game ($20 with some 1700RP and 20 champions).


----------



## pjBSOD

My best friend IRL pubstomping as Ashe, I edited the video and was Zilean. Killed the entire enemy team and single handedly won the game.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend IRL pubstomping as Ashe, I edited the video and was Zilean. Killed the entire enemy team and single handedly won the game.


wow makes me kinda regret not playing ashe since i started during the summer


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Did anyone not get an e-mail about the 450 RP and still get it?
> 
> I'm wondering. Last time I played before recently was October 28th, and that's barely within the 2-month window. Level 30 for a while, good standing and never banned. Accepted the Summoner's Code over the summer but didn't get any e-mail about the recent RP bonus.
> 
> Would be really bummed out if I didn't get it since I did buy the physical copy of the game ($20 with some 1700RP and 20 champions).


I didn't buy the game. I got 450RP.

Maybe cuz you weren't active.

Anyone feel like playing LoL? I'm playing with a friend trying to see who they like to play (SavageBunny on OCN).

We're just doing bot games and whatnot so if you suck, it's cool. If you're good, that's cool too.


----------



## savagebunny

I didn't touch or log in into LoL till Dec 18th when I came home on leave. Last I logged was June 19th... so everybody should be getting there RP soon. I just did tonight.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Did either of you get e-mails about the RP? Or just the announcement on the site/in-game?


----------



## andyroo89

I got the email couple days after I got my rp.


----------



## Simca

I just got an email telling me that I was the greatest summoner ever and they were expressing their love for me by giving me RP and said if I ever needed anything not to hesitate to ask.

The day before they sent me an email telling me to watch me language from harassing other players.

I received RP for being a good summoner.


----------



## itzkin

Haha I think its as long as you're not banned







. I've probably cursed and muted so many of my games.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just got an email telling me that I was the greatest summoner ever and they were expressing their love for me by giving me RP and said if I ever needed anything not to hesitate to ask.
> The day before they sent me an email telling me to watch me language from harassing other players.
> I received RP for being a good summoner.


A good summoner is defined as one that hasn't been banned so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Chilly

I've started playing LoL about two days ago... I should've played this game earlier! So much fun... Although I only play as Ashe though


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilly*
> 
> Although I only play as Ashe though


You're already starting out well


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You're already starting out well


I got the hang of the game quite well after my fourth time playing it. It's pretty simple yet hard to master, and it's so fun. I tried playing other classes but they don't appeal to me. I'm really liking that massive DPS buffs though


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend IRL pubstomping as Ashe, I edited the video and was Zilean. Killed the entire enemy team and single handedly won the game.


Watched your tiny chat video. Your friends are........intresting


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Watched your tiny chat video. Your friends are........intresting


Interesting, good choice.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Hey andy!


----------



## savagebunny

That game when you get a Quadra kill with Ashe while completely wasted


----------



## Simca

Post 5000! Woot! And to celebrate I baron stole Yi with 5 enemies on it with Highlander + Smite just as Heimerdinger was coming to check the bush I was in. It was too pro.

Sadly I lost to a way better team than me.


----------



## Zackcy

I really want to get Bastion a while back, never wound up getting it. After seeing one of TotalBiscuit's videos, I'm thinking of getting it. Then again I want some RP. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I really want to get Bastion a while back, never wound up getting it. After seeing one of TotalBiscuit's videos, I'm thinking of getting it. Then again I want some RP. Decisions, decisions.....


That looks like an easy decision to me. Bastion.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Hey andy!


so glad I checked on this page <3 TOO bad her original hair color is blonde


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> so glad I checked on this page <3 TOO bad her original hair color is blonde


How do you identify people??


----------



## Tchernobyl

Bastion. One of the best games to be made in recent times.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you identify people??


Isn't it obvious? He obviously used to date the individual in the photo and therefore knows all this.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Isn't it obvious? He obviously used to date the individual in the photo and therefore knows all this.


Daaayyyyummmm.

Master Andy, please teach me your skills. Thanks


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Daaayyyyummmm.
> Master Andy, please teach me your skills. Thanks










according to wikipedia her original hair color is blonde.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to wikipedia her original hair color is blonde.


How do you know her name in the first place? :O


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you know her name in the first place? :O


Emma Stone? She is a celebrity.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I need to accumulate more knowledge of hot girls.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I need to accumulate more knowledge of hot girls.


Most of them have horror movie grade personalities. Just saying. Be prepared for it.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to wikipedia her original hair color is blonde.


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


XD


----------



## Lhino

Just to be a little off topic here, what is your thoughts on Vayne vs Viktor? I am torn between the two.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Just to be a little off topic here, what is your thoughts on Vayne vs Viktor? I am torn between the two.


Get Viktor. He should be OP


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone else here play nunu? If so, what do you build?


----------



## pjBSOD

I tried LoL with eyefinity, it's kinda funky, it's hard to control the and your movement. I'll try and play with it, but if I can't do it I'll just use it I'll just use one monitor for it.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I tried LoL with eyefinity, it's kinda funky, it's hard to control the and your movement. I'll try and play with it, but if I can't do it I'll just use it I'll just use one monitor for it.


If LoL supports Eyefy, You'd get a big advantage over map awareness


----------



## Lyno

5v5 draft pick <3333 Love that yordle

(GP was a troll game







)


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> If LoL supports Eyefy, You'd get a big advantage over map awareness


I don't think the map gets any bigger. I run a 27" monitor and map is tiny on it to the point I had to move chatbox to the right so I don't have to move my head left to right.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Hey guys I just bought Maokai and he is awesome but I don't really know how to build him. Any suggestions?

Also if anyone would like to post a Graves build I enjoy that too









I have been playing this game for about 4 months and I love it


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone else here play nunu? If so, what do you build?


*phreak's voice* I play Nunu as a jungler, core items: ionia/merc + banshee, then deathcap + wards, well you can get gp10 items if you want to since late Nunu is no differ than a buff machine LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought Maokai and he is awesome but I don't really know how to build him. Any suggestions?
> Also if anyone would like to post a Graves build I enjoy that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been playing this game for about 4 months and I love it


I don't play Maokai, but the real OddOne said Maokai is really good of a jungler and versatile in many roles (AP top/mid + support bot)
Graves:
Dorans/ Boots /Bloodthrister or Infinity Edge (depends on enemies)/ Last Whisper / QSS (so underrated item, it's like free cleanse) / last whisper / Phantom Dance (x2 lolol) or you can get Tri-Force, but MUST be last item since it's not really cost effective.
Spells order: R>Q>E>W if you know what I mean.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> *phreak's voice* I play Nunu as a jungler, core items: ionia/merc + banshee, then deathcap + wards, well you can get gp10 items if you want to since late Nunu is no differ than a buff machine LOL.
> I don't play Maokai, but the real OddOne said Maokai is really good of a jungler and versatile in many roles (AP top/mid + support bot)
> Graves:
> Dorans/ Boots /Bloodthrister or Infinity Edge (depends on enemies)/ Last Whisper / QSS (so underrated item, it's like free cleanse) / last whisper / Phantom Dance (x2 lolol) or you can get Tri-Force, but MUST be last item since it's not really cost effective.
> Spells order: R>Q>E>W if you know what I mean.


Thanks!

I saw TheOddOne playing at MLG providence as Maokai which influenced me to get him because of how much of a tanky support he is. I love that fact that I can be uber support and distract enemies and no get nuked in 3 seconds plus the saplings are the best harras ever


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought Maokai and he is awesome but I don't really know how to build him. Any suggestions?
> Also if anyone would like to post a Graves build I enjoy that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been playing this game for about 4 months and I love it


Moakai :
Start regrowth
Merc tred boots
Build regrowth into Philosophers
Frozen Heart (rush the Glavial Shroud if possible)
Force of Nature
Triforce (Phage main item)
Guardian

Triforce/guardian order may change depending on the game. Alternatively swap the guardian for a shurelyias (rather than selling regrowth before 6th item).

Graves:
Start Dorans (providing you have a support with heal, if not boots 3 health pot)
First recall ~If dorans start recall @ 2k gold get BF sword and boots
~If boots start recall @ 1650 gold get BF sword
From there:
-Infinity Edge
-Phantom Dancer
-Bloodthirster
-Last whisper (if they're building armour)
-Guardian angel

If forced to recall early just buy more Dorans (max 3 is your best bet) and boots.

It's REALLY game specific but that's my general build for both and shouldn't fail you against a balanced team. If they're very physical based or magic based just change to accomodate.


----------



## Rit

So I've been out of the loop for awhile, I looking for guides... how are the guides off of... http://www.mobafire.com/ ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So I've been out of the loop for awhile, I looking for guides... how are the guides off of... http://www.mobafire.com/ ?


I like em. Seems to be copy guides from solomid.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So I've been out of the loop for awhile, I looking for guides... how are the guides off of... http://www.mobafire.com/ ?


They're good as a very general guidance for champions you don't really know anything about. Builds are situational though so I'd only use them as a starting point and build based on the team composition and what you're up against.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> So I've been out of the loop for awhile, I looking for guides... how are the guides off of... http://www.mobafire.com/ ?


Mobafire is generally average, guides are decent if written by CLG members, but there are just too many guides written by people who have no idea how to play the game properly.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Mobafire is generally average, guides are decent if written by CLG members, but there are just too many guides written by people who have no idea how to play the game properly.


This, solomid.net is the way to go.


----------



## Zackcy

I hate mobafire guides.

Everytime I see a teammate building a champion in a questionable yet somewhat reasonable build, I quickly check mobafire's top rated guide for that champion............and yup there it is ಠ_ಠ.

Anyways Lee Sin, Swain, and Nasus are 50% off (RP). I'm getting Swain









http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=19060536


----------



## Alex132

Lolwat:


----------



## JoeyTB

I want to play Olaf, but I am not grinding 3150 ip from 0 in the garena server >_>


----------



## Tchernobyl

Hellooooooooo nurse O_O


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Lolwat:


WHAT DE FAWK?


----------



## TFL Replica

Holy Ahri!


----------



## Zackcy

Ya Victor's damage is bugged.

Also those eyes @[email protected]


----------



## TheOddOne

Arctic Cait is in store, and I thought that skin is only for PC Gamer buyers, damn you Riot !!
Viktor is out, I'm considering buying him







his ulti seems fun, his W looks like Swain's too, OP OP








PS: OMG AHRI JIZZGASMWATISTHIS


----------



## Zackcy

The hell with Victor, Swain is on sale. I love his character design, his kit, and his overall bad-assery.

In all honesty though, Viktor looks like a fun support/tanky mage. His ratios are a little lack luster.


----------



## andyroo89

Trynd is easy mode, went 16/3 last night and every crit healed me for 400+ and was critting for 1100+ (hehe graves let me free farm top)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Hellooooooooo nurse O_O


----------



## TinDaDragon

I don't know how we won......


----------



## quietpressure

That Ahri cosplayer looks like a teenager. I want a developed Ahri cosplay!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zrlan7710*
> 
> That Ahri cosplayer looks like a teenager. I want a developed Ahri cosplay!!


I want a developed Annie


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't know how we won......


You guys had pushers on your team that is how you guys won.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't know how we won......
> (image)


It's good that you're using OCN to upload images rather than those aweful third party site but crop them or use the windows snipping tool.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone play viktor yet? I've tried him and I kinda wish I could get my money back :[


----------



## JoeyTB

You guys might like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQpVeJoWToI&feature=g-all-lik&context=G2b1e008FAAAAAAAACAA


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone play viktor yet? I've tried him and I kinda wish I could get my money back :[


After a dominion match (which I won), out of curiosity, I checked the damage done graph. The enemy victor had done like x4 more damage than anyone else! The rest of his team were heavy hitters so it really stood out as strange to me.


----------



## pjBSOD

I almost dropped below 1200 ELO tonight, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Lot of bad players tonight.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I saw that Ahri cosplay earlier. I must be allergic to it, though... it caused swelling in my gentleman's regions.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I almost dropped below 1200 ELO tonight, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Lot of bad players tonight.


It's all the Victor players. Most of them are look like they've never played this game.


----------



## Zackcy

So Nasus's Q procs the stacked damage from his "Q farm"?

Well I see why it's a core item now


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So Nasus's Q procs the stacked damage from his "Q farm"?
> Well I see why it's a core item now


It's also the reason why he's so mediocre in Dominion unless he goes bot.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So much baddies in random games its beyond frustrating. I can't seem to win a game even if i'm 2/1 or 3/1 K/D ratio and pinging everywere on the map to tell everyone what to do. clueless people


----------



## townending

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> So much baddies in random games its beyond frustrating. I can't seem to win a game even if i'm 2/1 or 3/1 K/D ratio and pinging everywere on the map to tell everyone what to do. clueless people












Don't think it gets much worse than this, jax was 3/10 at one point... My friend stale and I were amazed at how bad TF was


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it gets much worse than this, jax was 3/10 at one point... My friend stale and I were amazed at how bad TF was


> AD TF

ok


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> > AD TF
> ok


Go check the two highest mobafire guides.
Ya.

At least if you are going to play AD TF, you would build you know.............some AD. Not a single BF sword or anything it builds into. Just atk derp speed. On hit TF 2 stong.

Also, apparently this is how one plays Karthus

http://i.imgur.com/DGqgD.png


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Go check the two highest mobafire guides.
> Ya.
> At least if you are going to play AD TF, you would build you know.............some AD. Not a single BF sword or anything it builds into. Just atk derp speed. On hit TF 2 stong.
> Also, apparently this is how one plays Karthus
> http://i.imgur.com/DGqgD.png


Yeah basically. I don't get penta kills with him though


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Go check the two highest mobafire guides.
> Ya.
> At least if you are going to play AD TF, you would build you know.............some AD. Not a single BF sword or anything it builds into. Just atk derp speed. On hit TF 2 stong.
> Also, apparently this is how one plays Karthus
> http://i.imgur.com/DGqgD.png











I laughed so hard reading that.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it gets much worse than this, jax was 3/10 at one point... My friend stale and I were amazed at how bad TF was


AD TF, malady, ok. Tell him he's not Teemo.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *townending*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it gets much worse than this, jax was 3/10 at one point... My friend stale and I were amazed at how bad TF was


and i tought i was bad with AP TF


----------



## stu.

Heh... just got done with this game. Absolutely destroyed. It wasn't even fair. Ashe and I were up top with Wukong and Tyrndamere. In fairness to them... Tyrndamere didn't connect until just after with hit level 3...



e: ...and then I finally got a game where I could go Morgana... absolutely destroyed. I was mid and was able to take on Twitch (mid) and TF (top)/Shaco (jungle) ganks that they attempted.


----------



## Psyren

So finally got my client working after not playing in many months.

Yesterday morning started a game, I get paired with a 4-man premade team of Brazils :/

Picked MF and went mid against a Twitch. Did okay and i was 2-0 by the end of the laning phase. Did ok for the most part except when i got caught off-guard by a mid gank. My fault for pushing too far in, but i was able to get my turret down first.

Anyway, game is pretty even the whole time till 25 mins (The only tower that went down was the enemy's mid tower), after the 2nd team fight (we lost, i lived) i see ALL FOUR my allies disconnect -___________-. All chat lit up with lulz from the enemy and i immediately surrendered :/

Fail premade is fail...

EDIT: ON A SIDE NOTE: New Masteries are awesomesauce :3

Dat Apen and Life Steal


----------



## andyroo89

Dat Damage


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Dat Damage
> (image)


I told you so.

Victor adds a new damage type to the existing three types of physical, magical and true damage. They call it "Stoopid Damage" [sic].


----------



## pjBSOD

I just keep losing in ranked games over & over again, and of course everybody always says it's not their fault, but it literally has not been my fault any game for the very many past games I have done. I just don't get it at all, I really don't. It's just like the people I am playing with right now have the mentality of "Well, I died once in lane, let's call my laning partner (or jungler if solo laning) they're bad and refuse to cooperate the rest of the game". I had a Blitzcrank a few days ago that purposely fed because he died two times bottom with me.

The sad thing is, I'm always watching a stream on another one of my two monitors while I play league, and there's even scumbags like that at the 1900-2k+ ELO...

The community in this game is disgusting.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just keep losing in ranked games over & over again, and of course everybody always says it's not their fault, but it literally has not been my fault any game for the very many past games I have done. I just don't get it at all, I really don't. It's just like the people I am playing with right now have the mentality of "Well, I died once in lane, let's call my laning partner (or jungler if solo laning) they're bad and refuse to cooperate the rest of the game". I had a Blitzcrank a few days ago that purposely fed because he died two times bottom with me.
> The sad thing is, I'm always watching a stream on another one of my two monitors while I play league, and there's even scumbags like that at the 1900-2k+ ELO...
> The community in this game is disgusting.


It's the genre. Anyone who believes or says otherwise simply doesn't have enough data/experience.


----------



## Psyren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just keep losing in ranked games over
> 
> 
> 
> It's the genre. Anyone who believes or says otherwise simply doesn't have enough data/experience.
Click to expand...

Truth.

Even i accept my limits and that im a pretty mediocre LoL player, but some ppl just downright selfish.

Maybe i should jump on the bandwagon of playing OP FotM champs and carry the bads along with myself to the top... Or just stick to Dominion instead :/


----------



## mad0314

Just played a game with a jungle Singed...

...and he was unkillable! I ended up killing their base as Shen while Rammus chased our Lux around.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just keep losing in ranked games over & over again, and of course everybody always says it's not their fault, but it literally has not been my fault any game for the very many past games I have done. I just don't get it at all, I really don't. It's just like the people I am playing with right now have the mentality of "Well, I died once in lane, let's call my laning partner (or jungler if solo laning) they're bad and refuse to cooperate the rest of the game". I had a Blitzcrank a few days ago that purposely fed because he died two times bottom with me.
> The sad thing is, I'm always watching a stream on another one of my two monitors while I play league, and there's even scumbags like that at the 1900-2k+ ELO...
> The community in this game is disgusting.


What Elo are you at ? I can play with you if you want to since I have many smurfs leftover from friends who now play DotA 2







the thing I learned at elo hell is that TRUST NO ONE, they will feed, they will troll you, but you have to carry yourself, don't get mad get even, I used to rage at my teammates too, but then I saw this guy who was EXTREMELY CALM, and went from 0-5 to 10-5, not bad huh ? I got faith in human again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314*
> 
> Just played a game with a jungle Singed...
> ...and he was unkillable! I ended up killing their base as Shen while Rammus chased our Lux around.


Dyrus was playing jungle Singed and won the game today







, red buff + ulti + ghost ... u know u gonna die LOL


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Dyrus was playing jungle Singed and won the game today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , red buff + ulti + ghost ... u know u gonna die LOL


First time I've seen it, was quite impressive.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What Elo are you at ? I can play with you if you want to since I have many smurfs leftover from friends who now play DotA 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing I learned at elo hell is that TRUST NO ONE, they will feed, they will troll you, but you have to carry yourself, don't get mad get even, I used to rage at my teammates too, but then I saw this guy who was EXTREMELY CALM, and went from 0-5 to 10-5, not bad huh ? I got faith in human again


Currently I'm somewhere in the 1200s. I was close to 1400 but tanked from that point on. I don't really get frustrated, but it's becoming increasingly difficult because the point I'm at is literally just absurd and no one cares. I'm not one to brag and I can honestly say I'm not an amazing LoL player, but I am certainly not a 1200 elo player, I believe the ELO I belong in is probably 1500 or 1600. I end up doing fairly well every game even if my team feeds, but one person is not enough to carry if you're not playing a champ that CAN do that.


----------



## TFL Replica

If you a loss frustrates you it's a sign that you have to stop playing for at least a day. Driving on during a frustration/loss streak will only deepen the hole you're in.


----------



## Zackcy

Jungle Karthus is pretty awesome. Negative MR on all camps









Wish I could use other marks like AP marks to speed up my jungle, but it's just not worth it in the long run.

If you have a Kennen top, Morg middle, and Kart jungle, and all of you buy Will of the Ancients + Zhonyas...............you will win every single team fight.

Think I'll be taking a break when GW2 comes out.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Currently I'm somewhere in the 1200s. I was close to 1400 but tanked from that point on. I don't really get frustrated, but it's becoming increasingly difficult because the point I'm at is literally just absurd and no one cares. I'm not one to brag and I can honestly say I'm not an amazing LoL player, but I am certainly not a 1200 elo player, I believe the ELO I belong in is probably 1500 or 1600. I end up doing fairly well every game even if my team feeds, but one person is not enough to carry if you're not playing a champ that CAN do that.


It's understandable I was there too, I even got a game where our Zillian decided to troll us by afk since he didn't wanna go support, and I told my team if we win the game, I will send them $5 each through paypal, and mid + top went 10/0







OH YEAAAAAAH
I can help you get out of that Elo, first thing first I need to lose to get down to 1200 on my smurf first


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's understandable I was there too, I even got a game where our Zillian decided to troll us by afk since he didn't wanna go support, and I told my team if we win the game, I will send them $5 each through paypal, and mid + top went 10/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAAAAAAH
> I can help you get out of that Elo, first thing first I need to lose to get down to 1200 on my smurf first


hey you how about you help me







I'm on my 2nd ranked game


----------



## andyroo89

Is trynd a good solo top? I mean I like it how I can solo top and free farm basically, without having mana issues. Its fun soloing top as ap shaco too









*enemy* Oh, look, a low hp AP shaco I bet I could get him!
*me* I hope he tower dives me *has a jitb trap right behind tower waiting*
*enemy* *tower dives*
*me* *hits me once than I deceive while he gets melted by tower and my jitb* *laughs like a nerd and recalls*


----------



## TFL Replica

I think you've found the perfect avatar, andy. It's red AND nerdy.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I think you've found the perfect avatar, andy. It's red AND nerdy.


Yep, She is one of the few (ty TheODDOne <3) that can pull off the dyed redhair


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's understandable I was there too, I even got a game where our Zillian decided to troll us by afk since he didn't wanna go support, and I told my team if we win the game, I will send them $5 each through paypal, and mid + top went 10/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAAAAAAH
> I can help you get out of that Elo, first thing first I need to lose to get down to 1200 on my smurf first


Ha, well I'll take you up on that offer if I'm still suffering by the time you accomplish that.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Yep, She is one of the few (ty TheODDOne <3) that can pull off the dyed redhair


Hehe, you're welcome


----------



## andyroo89

Man tomorrow I am working with guys I actually like, Wow its gonna be derpy tomorrow

one of them plays LoL too.

*stares at my avatar*


----------



## JoeyTB

Starting a new account is a pain... Well at least i'll eventually have a lvl 30 acc in each server bar eu east.


----------



## bello

hey guys i cant get onto the game. I keep getting some security alert. take a look

any ideas?


----------



## Psyren

Accept the cert?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Man tomorrow I am working with guys I actually like, Wow its gonna be derpy tomorrow
> one of them plays LoL too.
> *stares at my avatar*


YOUR SOUL HAS BEEN CONSUMED.


----------



## bello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyren*
> 
> Accept the cert?


i do but it pops up saying its unauthorized and just goes on a loop of clicking accept where eventually it pops up with the cannot connect to pvp blah blah


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> hey guys i cant get onto the game. I keep getting some security alert. take a look
> 
> any ideas?


I got that before on a backup rig, your Windows time and date are wrong, FIX IT.


----------



## bello

Oh okay cheers E-Peen
how do i go about fixing the date and time?my phone and pc have the exact same time and date


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> Oh okay cheers E-Peen
> how do i go about fixing the date and time?my phone and pc have the exact same time and date


Have you tried syncing your PC with Microsoft's time servers?


----------



## bello

Yeah I tried that it didn't help. Any ideas ?


----------



## pjBSOD

If changing the time and date and syncing with MS's servers doesn't fix it, I'd recommend resetting the CMOS or removing the battery for 10 seconds. It's probably an early sign that your CMOS battery is on its way out.


----------



## bello

will i loose anything by removing the battery or resetting the cmos?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> will i loose anything by removing the battery or resetting the cmos?


The only things that will change are any settings you have changed in the BIOS. Once you reset the CMOS / remove the battery, any changes you made will have to be done again as every setting in the BIOS will once again be at its default value.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Is trynd a good solo top? I mean I like it how I can solo top and free farm basically, without having mana issues.


Is he a good solo top you ask?

Never lose lane
Infinite sustain
Crits are a pain

But no seriously he is very OP, can beat almost any solo top. Unpushable out of lane once he gets Wriggles, and he'll just fill up his fury bary and crit crit crit all day. And then end game rolls around and you recklessly dive their carry, use mocking shout to temporarily get rid of a fully stacked bloodthirstier's AD, slowing anyone trying to run away, and then you press R and take half their team with you to the grave, or you just spin out at the last second and consume your fury, autoattack anything 2-3 times and BAM! Full health.


----------



## bello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> The only things that will change are any settings you have changed in the BIOS. Once you reset the CMOS / remove the battery, any changes you made will have to be done again as every setting in the BIOS will once again be at its default value.


see im not sure if i should reset or not because i dont know if any settings are changed from normal. i got a pc shop to assemble my pc so i dont know if they have changed anything


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> see im not sure if i should reset or not because i dont know if any settings are changed from normal. i got a pc shop to assemble my pc so i dont know if they have changed anything


What does it matter if they did, you can put them right back, and I doubt they overclocked your PC without asking, especially if it was purchased from a shop. Either way, the error you showed us is caused by incorrect time & date, so if it's still happening after synching it, your CMOS battery either needs a reset or it's on its way out.

There's nothing harmful in resetting your CMOS, it's a very normal procedure, especially if an overclock is unstable and you cannot POST.


----------



## bello

Alright I'll try reset it. Could you guide me on how to do that please? I've never done it before


----------



## Lustrose

I joined the chat! It's rather quiet though...

Inokamiya

I play Yi cause he's the only champion I know how to play without becoming feed.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> Alright I'll try reset it. Could you guide me on how to do that please? I've never done it before


Before removing the battery I'd just try a basic CMOS reset. To do that simply just move the jumper from the 1-2 pins to the 3-4 pins, if you don't know how to reset the CMOS, it's in your mobo manual.


----------



## bello

Can I just click the "CLR CMOS" button on the back of my mobo?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bello*
> 
> Can I just click the "CLR CMOS" button on the back of my mobo?


Yep. Make sure you TURN THE COMPUTER OFF, AND THEN PRESS THAT BUTTON.


----------



## bello

I did that and it popped up with CMOS checksum error. Could you inbox me please? As I feel I'm just posting irrelevant posts in this thread


----------



## Zackcy

I loled

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1665642


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I loled
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1665642


It's kinda true, honestly. People are always spouting on how Trynd is OP, but he really is. I'm pretty much unbeatable top, and even if I do get beaten on rare occasion, I just stay top and farm like a machine, which then makes me unkillable late game, so it doesn't even matter that I lost early game.

The longer the game goes on, the more unstoppable Trynd becomes.


----------



## Zackcy

Ya, his early game is strong, his mid game is strong, his endgame is unmatchable. You simply cannot keep him CCed for the entire duration of his ultimate + whatever time it took to bring him to low health. And even if your team decides to do that, well now you have no CDs and the rest of the enemy team to deal with.

Only way to counter him: Malphite.


----------



## pjBSOD

It's just really hard to coordinate a kill on him because a lot of Trynd's (myself included) run Cleanse on him, which pretty much almost ALWAYS guarantees that "Okay, I'm gonna go in, destroy whatever carry I can reach, and get the hell out".

I don't even run MR or anything on him either, I just run straight AD reds, AS yellows, and AS blues. As far as quints go, AD as well. I pretty much am almost guaranteed first blood at level 4 (I can try earlier, but it's risky without my slow). I kill people in like four auto attacks.

Speaking of all this Trynd stuff, I've been playing him a lot lately, so I'm going to buy the Legendary skin tomorrow.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> It's kinda true, honestly. People are always spouting on how Trynd is OP, but he really is. I'm pretty much unbeatable top, and even if I do get beaten on rare occasion, I just stay top and farm like a machine, which then makes me unkillable late game, so it doesn't even matter that I lost early game.
> The longer the game goes on, the more unstoppable Trynd becomes.


Lol, I just finished my game and our Trynd (solo top) went 20/4/3, and he was against GP, nerf inc







I asked why our jungler didn't gank bot once, he said "I ganked top, all we needed"


----------



## S.M.

Trynd is hard countered by ignite and right clicking the ground.

People confuse OP with countering the meta. You can't put an AD top against trynd because of the debuff on his W.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Trynd is hard countered by ignite and right clicking the ground.


Trynd is not hard countered by ignite, especially if you roll with flash / cleanse. Unless you have your entire team coordinate ignites during a heated team fight (very difficult), it will not defeat his purpose.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Starting a new account is a pain... Well at least i'll eventually have a lvl 30 acc in each server bar eu east.


Again , just follow this : AOL VPN

Follow the instructions and connect , disconnect either in the login screen or after it(as in close AOL).Wait about 20 seconds and you're good to go.









Either that or i can play with you there , its nice to have 30 ping sometimes.IGN there is NightlyOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I loled
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1665642
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda true, honestly. People are always spouting on how Trynd is OP, but he really is. I'm pretty much unbeatable top, and even if I do get beaten on rare occasion, I just stay top and farm like a machine, which then makes me unkillable late game, so it doesn't even matter that I lost early game.
> 
> The longer the game goes on, the more unstoppable Trynd becomes.
Click to expand...

TBH the crown goes to either riven , irelia or WK.

Honestly knowing when to duel with trynd is the key to success , by that i mean at no instance should you let him charge is fury uncontested.Most trynds only spins in for the harass if he has half a fury bar and takes free shots at you while you try to run from his W.Hes a little like dueling with shaco because you can lose the lane advantage by them snowballing with their free hits so know when to be smart to trade blows with him and rely on the extra damage from minions to take him down.The key to ganking solo top trynd is to try to get him to waste his ult and summoner spells without wasting your own ; not to kill him.This creates an "unsafe" zone for him to be in the middle of the lane with relatively little escape mechanisms allowing your top to free farm.He shares his weaknesses as morde as his sustain depends on dominating his lane due to the rework(last hitting used to be much more rewarding because all it took was half the cs per minion wave to have free heals which was also mutually exclusive to how hard he hits).


----------



## andyroo89




----------



## stu.

That looks like it was a rough game...


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I like how you and Teemo completely derped, and we still won.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> I like how you and Teemo completely derped, and we still won.










I was excited to try out ghostblade activation and reverie's activation XD


----------



## TFL Replica

I wish I could see the replay of your game. When is riot going to finish implementing a built-in replay viewer?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wish I could see the replay of your game. When is riot going to finish implementing a built-in replay viewer?


Ask ground I think he has one.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Trynd is hard countered by ignite and right clicking the ground.
> People confuse OP with countering the meta. You can't put an AD top against trynd because of the debuff on his W.


Dat avatar


----------



## FlamingMidget

i stopped playing for a while due to minecraft and now i suck again o.o....


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Again , just follow this : AOL VPN
> Follow the instructions and connect , disconnect either in the login screen or after it(as in close AOL).Wait about 20 seconds and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or i can play with you there , its nice to have 30 ping sometimes.IGN there is NightlyOwl


I'll still prefer to play with my ping of 8 I get to the Garena server then of the 200+ I'll get to the Us one









But still I think i'm going to give up the server, takes 5 mins to join a game and then every game i've had there has been so many freakin idiots. Has been a leaver every single game and I swear to god a fed wukong every game...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Again , just follow this : AOL VPN
> Follow the instructions and connect , disconnect either in the login screen or after it(as in close AOL).Wait about 20 seconds and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or i can play with you there , its nice to have 30 ping sometimes.IGN there is NightlyOwl
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still prefer to play with my ping of 8 I get to the Garena server then of the 200+ I'll get to the Us one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still I think i'm going to give up the server, takes 5 mins to join a game and then every game i've had there has been so many freakin idiots. Has been a leaver every single game and I swear to god a fed wukong every game...
Click to expand...

Tank garen works there....*shudder*


----------



## TheOddOne

We literally threw 3 games straight, victory turned into loss, I hate this game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> We literally threw 3 games straight, victory turned into loss, I hate this game.


same


----------



## Darkslayer7

Noc , Noc .
Whos there ?
DARKNESS !!!

I love playing jungle nocturne .


----------



## TFL Replica

Sandstorm Katarina.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Sandstorm Katarina.


We had a Sandstorm Kat in our MASS AOE line-up







the skin isn't that nice, compares to the Kitty Kat one.

PS: Graves + J4 + Galio + Blitz + Kat = TROLOLOL


----------



## Zackcy

Dam, you guys must have one every team fight.

New chinese art OP

http://imgur.com/a/v37jF


----------



## Kyleinator

Kitty Kat Katarina is my favorite skin in the game. Also anyone want to play a quick game of league before I go to bed? Tired of doing well and having my team fail =(


----------



## Shinhidora

Hi all, I'd love to join this!

I'm rather fair at (unless I get hard-countered obv) Supporting (preferably with sona or taric), Top Lane (GP, Pantheon, Morde pref) and Jungling (Amumu, Rammus, GP pref).
I can handle myself as an ad carry (Graves, cait or ashe pref) but I horribly fail at mid/casters unless I can get a random double kill with a brand ulti when the jungler comes to tower dive me (I tend to succeed in this quite often for some random reason)...

Ow and I'm Shinhidora on EU-West.


----------



## Kyleinator

What do I put in my signature to get the league of legends club in there?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyleinator*
> 
> What do I put in my signature to get the league of legends club in there?


My Profile > Scroll down to "Edit Signature Text"

In the box, type whatever.. for example "League of Legends Club".

Highlight the typed text and click the "Link" icon.

Enter the thread URL in that box.

Done.


----------



## Simca

oooooomgggggg that chinese art looks soooooo goooood.

Rugged Garen is so hot. I want that skin to go on sale ffffffff.

Ahri looks mostly the same, maybe some finer touches here and there.

MF looks a bit too busty IMO. Floppy boobs.

Lumberjack Sion looks pretty awesome.

Fat floppy boobs Reverse Annie bear, lol. Think I prefer the American one.

That Pantheon drawing is magnificent. Simply amazing.

The Akali one is ok. I prefer the American version.

*Why PD on Nunu btw?*


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *Why PD on Nunu btw?*


Infinite slow + chase is pretty good midgame when you catch an enemy off guard and just punch him to death.

AD nunu isn't really great but it works.


----------



## Zackcy

mid or i feed


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> mid or i feed


not sure if trolling on the forum or trolling ingame...


----------



## JoeyTB

@Chia added you in the client thing.

Can anybody tell me the quality of my stream please -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> @Chia added you in the client thing.
> Can anybody tell me the quality of my stream please -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


Very fluent, no (fps)lag at all and for me the resolution/quality is high enough to follow everything though a bit higher would be even better! And nice one on that tower dive top


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> Very fluent, no (fps)lag at all and for me the resolution/quality is high enough to follow everything though a bit higher would be even better! And nice one on that tower dive top


The res is as high as poss on this laptop :| Haha I didn't think it'll quite work out, it's a sad day when your laptop can steam better then your main rig *goes cries*

Well im going to be playing another if anyone wants to bother watching...


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> The res is as high as poss on this laptop :| Haha I didn't think it'll quite work out, it's a sad day when your laptop can steam better then your main rig *goes cries*
> Well im going to be playing another if anyone wants to bother watching...


What settings do you use on xsplit and ingame and whats your upload speed? I cant get my stream that fluent...


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> What settings do you use on xsplit and ingame and whats your upload speed? I cant get my stream that fluent...


For xsplit the res is 1280x720 and fps @ 30, other xsplit settings here -> Pic1 Pic2

In game it's just all high at my native res sans shadows.

Upload speed, yeah it sucks but seems to be fine... http://www.speedtest.net/result/1684019210.png

(I did the test bandwith thing in xsplit till it gave me the green light)


----------



## Zackcy

_Eveyln ganks a lane_

OMG Y NO ONE CALL MIA??
THAT'S IT I FEED NOW

/ALL GG NOOBS DON'T CALL MIA


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> _Eveyln ganks a lane_
> OMG Y NO ONE CALL MIA??
> THAT'S IT I FEED NOW
> /ALL GG NOOBS DON'T CALL MIA


TBH I never understand why that happens, if someone in your lane dies because of something they did wrong they will blame their lane partner and let their partner die on purpose over and over from that one death they got.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> TBH I never understand why that happens, if someone in your lane dies because of something they did wrong they will blame their lane partner and let their partner die on purpose over and over from that one death they got.


Worse than that are the people that spam pings on a turret that even divine intervention would not be able to save then scream when you do the smart thing which is to not worsen the turret loss by adding your own death.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Worse than that are the people that spam pings on a turret that even divine intervention would not be able to save then scream when you do the smart thing which is to not worsen the turret loss by adding your own death.


^This is way too true...


----------



## Zackcy

You are split pushing as Shaco. Your eyes are glued to the minimap. Your teammates are well aware that you are not present and that engaging the enemy team would be foolish. However, they decide to engage on you anyways and complain when they get wiped.

Sometimes, after they get wiped, they push your mid turret and inhib. You however keep split pushing, as you can't stop them, and you trade mid inhib with their bot inhib.

Sometimes, the entire enemy team decides to herp derp and stop you. Your dead teammates ping 2109790172901729038123 times, warning you that they enemy team is coming towards you, despite the fact that there is a green dot in every single bush of their bot jungle, and a green dot in every pathway. Through further inspection, you can realize that these dots are actually Jitbs, and that they grant vision, and can fear people and damage them. Oh ya, and I'm shaco. With _flash_.

The best situation is when you are doing poorly, thus having a low gold value, and you are still pushing to try and outfarm other people, and to split the enemy team. Once you successfully split them, your teammates start pinging rapidly, and for some strange reason, decide they are going to come to the lane you are pushing as well. Even though you clearly explained what you are doing and what the team should do if x situation arises, they decide that Udyr with tank items and maxed bear stance can't possibly escape from their team.

Whatever, guess I'll just start playing lane AP Shaco, seeing as everyone in normals is just so derp.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You are split pushing as Shaco. Your eyes are glued to the minimap. Your teammates are well aware that you are not present and that engaging the enemy team would be foolish. However, they decide to engage on you anyways and complain when they get wiped.
> Sometimes, after they get wiped, they push your mid turret and inhib. You however keep split pushing, as you can't stop them, and you trade mid inhib with their bot inhib.
> Sometimes, the entire enemy team decides to herp derp and stop you. Your dead teammates ping 2109790172901729038123 times, warning you that they enemy team is coming towards you, despite the fact that there is a green dot in every single bush of their bot jungle, and a green dot in every pathway. Through further inspection, you can realize that these dots are actually Jitbs, and that they grant vision, and can fear people and damage them. Oh ya, and I'm shaco. With _flash_.
> The best situation is when you are doing poorly, thus having a low gold value, and you are still pushing to try and outfarm other people, and to split the enemy team. Once you successfully split them, your teammates start pinging rapidly, and for some strange reason, decide they are going to come to the lane you are pushing as well. Even though you clearly explained what you are doing and what the team should do if x situation arises, they decide that Udyr with tank items and maxed bear stance can't possibly escape from their team.
> Whatever, guess I'll just start playing lane AP Shaco, seeing as everyone in normals is just so derp.


AD Shaco is much much better







AP shaco tends to just last hit whilst AD does all the damage (comparing a few shacos I know looking at their damage dealt-score). And yeah the green dot vision is exactly what I do with Teemo, but then you get the dumb teammates who go farm our jungle etc when you're trying to splitpush their inhib turret


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> AD Shaco is much much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP shaco tends to just last hit whilst AD does all the damage (comparing a few shacos I know looking at their damage dealt-score). And yeah the green dot vision is exactly what I do with Teemo, but then you get the dumb teammates who go farm our jungle etc when you're trying to splitpush their inhib turret


Believe it or not, there has been few encounters where I outburst a AD shaco while I was AP Shaco. When you have 600+ AP and you use lich bane proc and shaco passive he will crit for 1.2k+ add in shiv which is 275 +600 damage and one, thats right ONE jitb in that fight and you can kill him before he can get his 3rd attack off of you.

1200 + 875 + jitb doing 85 base dmg + 127 dmg at attack speed of 1.3

so.... 2287 damage assuming the jitb attacked once. which 90% of the time that is right above shaco hp if he bought trinity force and no other hp items. if he did buy more he would be so low he would deceive and run.

thats only if I am close to my build.

Don't forget that is without adding DFG activation to that.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Believe it or not, there has been few encounters where I outburst a AD shaco while I was AP Shaco. When you have 600+ AP and you use lich bane proc and shaco passive he will crit for 1.2k+ add in shiv which is 275 +600 damage and one, thats right ONE jitb in that fight and you can kill him before he can get his 3rd attack off of you.
> 1200 + 875 + jitb doing 85 base dmg + 127 dmg at attack speed of 1.3
> so.... 2287 damage assuming the jitb attacked once. which 90% of the time that is right above shaco hp if he bought trinity force and no other hp items. if he did buy more he would be so low he would deceive and run.
> thats only if I am close to my build.
> Don't forget that is without adding DFG activation to that.


Yeah AP shaco does have a lot of damage but I find that vs teams who know what they're doing you get your burst off, do a fair bit of damage then you're out of the fight. Pretty much an AP carry just with less burst. Stronger early, probably slightly worse mid but not by much then late game he doesn't really do much. The damage you do is high but a smart team would just get a banshees or some MR. That said if you're vs scrubs who can't counter, AP shaco is a very strong pick


----------



## Zackcy

I like using CDR boots, because with proper masteries and blue pot, you hit the CDR cap.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Yeah AP shaco does have a lot of damage but I find that vs teams who know what they're doing you get your burst off, do a fair bit of damage then you're out of the fight. Pretty much an AP carry just with less burst. Stronger early, probably slightly worse mid but not by much then late game he doesn't really do much. The damage you do is high but a smart team would just get a banshees or some MR. That said if you're vs scrubs who can't counter, AP shaco is a very strong pick


Please, people have tried to counter me, Especially this olaf that bought 3 negatron cloak and my shiv were still doing so much damage to him. lol


----------



## Zackcy

MR in this game sucks. There aren't a lot of MR items, and then aren't MR items that have actives like Randuins, or transfer health to damage like Atmas. Highest MR resist item in the game is FoN which is 76, Randuins has 75, Frozen Heart has 99, and Thornmail has 100 armor.

Also it's easier to counter MR. 10% m.pen mastery + 25% from boots +40% from Void staff. While that isn't 75% magic pen, it's still pretty high.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's always heartbreaking to see a meditating AP yi (allied or otherwise) get torn apart by true damage.


----------



## TheOddOne

The only reason for me to ever buy RP again is the new Tristana skin, but is isn't out yet







I love Tristana like I love my precious !!
I lost to a jungle Eve last night cuz our AD wasn't as fed as their AD (120 cs difference) I was uspet







even though I was 8/1 with Ahri, but oh well normal games nothing at stake







and I found out Ahri is new one shot killer, get out of town Leblanc.


----------



## pjBSOD

Finally used my last gift card. I need rune pages bad (only have two, so I can never play what I want to benefit the team in ranked), plus I want the legendary Tryndamere skin, and a few other things.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 
> Finally used my last gift card. I need rune pages bad (only have two, so I can never play what I want to benefit the team in ranked), plus I want the legendary Tryndamere skin, and a few other things.


I have 10 runes pages and I feel like I actually need 20 pages







but yeah with 7k RP you can do plenty of stuffs







good job on realizing how important runes pages are haha xD


----------



## stu.

I'm only level 15, but would learning how to jungle be appropriate? I've heard that runes make a huge difference for jungling, how much so, and is this champion dependent?


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I'm only level 15, but would learning how to jungle be appropriate? I've heard that runes make a huge difference for jungling, how much so, and is this champion dependent?


Jungling has gotten a lot easier with recent patches, so with smite, runes and masteries virtually any champion can jungle. But many more jungle specific champs can jungle effectively without specific runes or masteries and even without smite (Like fiddlesticks, warwick and shaco)! Try it in a custom game, I find these very handy to try champions in the jungle!

Most jungle champs start with a cloth armor and 5 health pots and then upgrade it later to wriggle's lantern, though you can start with vampiric scepter or actually anything you want once you get the hang of it! It's just a process of trial and error


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm glad I bought Skarner instead of Shyvana.


----------



## Balsagna

Something is wrong with her eye..... she has a lazy eye it looks like

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=69397&d=1325159461

You can see it in a couple of the other pics as well.


----------



## JoeyTB

Going to be streaming if anybody actually wants to bother watching -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## stu.

Game made me sad...

I thought it was going to be ridiculously easy... Garen and I (Shen) went top, Ez and Eve bot, Brand mid. We noticed their Garen went mid... and I was laughing out of my chair...

Next thing I know, I'm laning by myself against Caitlin and Brand while Garen is wandering off to mid and bot trying to rack up kills, spamming pings, and going "save ur life"

Soon enough... even though our team has tons of kills and is well fed... we had lost all of our lane advantage. It turns out our Brand was absolutely horrible... as you can tell by his creep score.

For most of the game I watched in astonished agony as we crumpled to actual coordination.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Something is wrong with her eye..... she has a lazy eye it looks like
> http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=69397&d=1325159461
> You can see it in a couple of the other pics as well.


I noticed that on alot of asian girls. but when you see them in other pictures the eyes seem to be fine.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Going to be streaming if anybody actually wants to bother watching -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


You've never streamed for more than an hour , i've never caught it lol.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You've never streamed for more than an hour , i've never caught it lol.


I put it on when im playing a game then stop it when im not







Although I'm going to play another now.


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't know if I'm allowed to post this here, oh well here we go:


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Changed my name back to Multicoring, used to be TTE Multicoring.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't know if I'm allowed to post this here, oh well here we go:


No redheads, don't care.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No redheads, don't care.


Sona and MF?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Sona and MF?


I dont see their whole images, Just cleavage I mean, yes, there is SOME redhair but eh.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I dont see their whole images, Just cleavage I mean, yes, there is SOME redhair but eh.


I hope you're not suggesting that you were expecting to see red hairs on their chests...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I hope you're not suggesting that you were expecting to see red hairs on their chests...


no, not at all XD


----------



## Vocality

Played an interesting Brand match today..


I've gotten in the habit of locking in a random and building whatever I feel like. Tanky AD Brand carry this time around.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Trynd is not hard countered by ignite, especially if you roll with flash / cleanse. Unless you have your entire team coordinate ignites during a heated team fight (very difficult), it will not defeat his purpose.


If the trynd saves his cleanse to remove ignite during undying rage then he has already lost to exhaust and any other form of cc which were more detrimental to his existence than ignite.

If trynd was OP he would be picked or banned at least once during the last three LAN events (Of which karma was banned). If he's banned in solo que it means people refuse to adapt. Trynd only has two strengths, laning and skirmishes. Trynd doesn't transition into lategame, he just scales into laning and skirmishes. That's why most high elo players that play trynd never leave toplane.

Losing to split push > Players refuse to adapt. Also what I said earlier, people confuse OP with countering the meta.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> If the trynd saves his cleanse to remove ignite during undying rage then he has already lost to exhaust and any other form of cc which were more detrimental to his existence than ignite.
> If trynd was OP he would be picked or banned at least once during the last three LAN events (Of which karma was banned). If he's banned in solo que it means people refuse to adapt. Trynd only has two strengths, laning and skirmishes. Trynd doesn't transition into lategame, he just scales into laning and skirmishes. That's why most high elo players that play trynd never leave toplane.
> Losing to split push > Players refuse to adapt. Also what I said earlier, people confuse OP with countering the meta.


You're correct, well said.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> If the trynd saves his cleanse to remove ignite during undying rage then he has already lost to exhaust and any other form of cc which were more detrimental to his existence than ignite.
> If trynd was OP he would be picked or banned at least once during the last three LAN events (Of which karma was banned). If he's banned in solo que it means people refuse to adapt. Trynd only has two strengths, laning and skirmishes. Trynd doesn't transition into lategame, he just scales into laning and skirmishes. That's why most high elo players that play trynd never leave toplane.
> Losing to split push > Players refuse to adapt. Also what I said earlier, people confuse OP with countering the meta.


Well said. Couldn't agree more.
Proof:

Wouldn't had to carry if our Trynd/Sona were better (they are brothers) derp derp


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I dont see their whole images, Just cleavage I mean, yes, there is SOME redhair but eh.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not suggesting that you were expecting to see red hairs on their chests...
Click to expand...

GANGPLANK'D!


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Game made me sad...
> I thought it was going to be ridiculously easy... Garen and I (Shen) went top, Ez and Eve bot, Brand mid. We noticed their Garen went mid... and I was laughing out of my chair...
> Next thing I know, I'm laning by myself against Caitlin and Brand while Garen is wandering off to mid and bot trying to rack up kills, spamming pings, and going "save ur life"
> Soon enough... even though our team has tons of kills and is well fed... we had lost all of our lane advantage. It turns out our Brand was absolutely horrible... as you can tell by his creep score.
> For most of the game I watched in astonished agony as we crumpled to actual coordination.


If I may add my advice.

Don't get Doran's shield, get boots and health poths or cloth armor and health pots to start, the shield isn't worth it.
Always try, no don't try, just always have 1 solo toplane, a mage or an effective counter to the enemy team's mid player mid, a ranged ad champion bot with a supporter, preferably with healing spells and someone in the jungle.

Just play defensive top, youll get a lot more experience and the surprise of the jungler coming to gank is great too! Of course at your level it's a bit harder to rely on the skill of other people to put together a team.

In this specific game, you should have been botlane with ezreal, garen top and eve in the jungle to have an optimal team comp with these champions!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> If the trynd saves his cleanse to remove ignite during undying rage then he has already lost to exhaust and any other form of cc which were more detrimental to his existence than ignite.


Cleanse is used to removed the DoT while trying to escape. A smart Tryndamere would use cleanse to remove hard CCs and exhausts. One might even get a QSS and a cleanse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> If trynd was OP he would be picked or banned at least once during the last three LAN events (Of which karma was banned). If he's banned in solo que it means people refuse to adapt. .


No comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Trynd doesn't transition into lategame, he just scales into laning and skirmishes. That's why most high elo players that play trynd never leave toplane.


Tryndamere has one of the best late games out of any champion. With max fury and a Phantom Dancer, he has 65%. The CD of Spinning slash is refreshed every couple seconds due to his high atk speed and crit chance. He can 2-3 squishes during the course of his ultimate. If he is farmed well, he might have even got a QSS to go with his Cleanse. There is no stopping him.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> If I may add my advice.
> 
> Don't get Doran's shield, get boots and health poths or cloth armor and health pots to start, the shield isn't worth it.
> Always try, no don't try, just always have 1 solo toplane, a mage or an effective counter to the enemy team's mid player mid, a ranged ad champion bot with a supporter, preferably with healing spells and someone in the jungle.
> 
> Just play defensive top, youll get a lot more experience and the surprise of the jungler coming to gank is great too! Of course at your level it's a bit harder to rely on the skill of other people to put together a team.
> 
> In this specific game, you should have been botlane with ezreal, garen top and eve in the jungle to have an optimal team comp with these champions!


Thank you for the advice.

While I realize that is the current meta, most players in this level bracket (seen it ranging from 5-23), are currently stuck with 2 top, 1 mid, 2 bot. As a tank, I've always tried to go top (as I believe in later matches, that is where I am wanted, correct me if I am wrong), but then this relies on practical placements of others.

For example, our WW didn't leave the Jungle to support me when I was solo top, and we lost a tower early game, but instead chose to help Garen, who was helping Brand, who was solo vs. Garen in mid. So we had a 3v1 situation in the mid, whereas, I was a lone tank vs 2 range up top. Overall the situations created throughout the match were just pure *facepalm*

Just like when I noticed the tower was being pushed too hard, and called for help harassing/pushing, Ezreal replied that he would be there soon, and never appeared. Teamwork at these levels, especially unranked/non-draft, seems to be very low.


----------



## Zackcy

Ya, unfortunately you don't the masteries to jungle at those low lvls. I would just play ranged champs, as you going up ranged champs as a melee even if you are going top lane is still high.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Thank you for the advice.
> While I realize that is the current meta, most players in this level bracket (seen it ranging from 5-23), are currently stuck with 2 top, 1 mid, 2 bot. As a tank, I've always tried to go top (as I believe in later matches, that is where I am wanted, correct me if I am wrong), but then this relies on practical placements of others.
> For example, our WW didn't leave the Jungle to support me when I was solo top, and we lost a tower early game, but instead chose to help Garen, who was helping Brand, who was solo vs. Garen in mid. So we had a 3v1 situation in the mid, whereas, I was a lone tank vs 2 range up top. Overall the situations created throughout the match were just pure *facepalm*
> Just like when I noticed the tower was being pushed too hard, and called for help harassing/pushing, Ezreal replied that he would be there soon, and never appeared. Teamwork at these levels, especially unranked/non-draft, seems to be very low.


Yeah thats the problem before level 30... and one of the problems in low elo brackets (aka elo hell) many people just don't know how a good team works or keep thinking that every combo is effective in some way and keep relying one someone to carry them, and this ruins the game for the casual players who have insight in a team based game. In most cases you just have to hope you get some randoms who know what they are doing... premade ftw!


----------



## Simca

43/28

You just bad.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 43/28
> You just bad.


OH boy, Here we go.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 43/28
> 
> You just bad.












Any unicorn that can confront a man like that...


----------



## Simca

*likkabauss face*

On a more serious note, I can't play Tryndamere for shhhhhhhhhhhhhhquiet.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *likkabauss face*
> On a more serious note, I can't play Tryndamere for shhhhhhhhhhhhhhquiet.


Well in lane you can outsustain almost any harass and outdamage most people at all points in the game.

Late game you just right click and press R. Cleanse if you get hard CCed. QSS if you get hard CCed again. Spin when you feel like it.


----------



## Lyno

Yeah I find trynd a real pain to play atm. I win my lane majority of time but late game you spin in (or run in w/e you want to do), hit once, get knocked to ult, spin out 3 seconds later. Unless your team is good enough to do enough damage in those 5 seconds, the teamfight is lost


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Yeah I find trynd a real pain to play atm. I win my lane majority of time but late game you spin in (or run in w/e you want to do), hit once, get knocked to ult, spin out 3 seconds later. Unless your team is good enough to do enough damage in those 5 seconds, the teamfight is lost


Wait for enemies to blow all their summoners/spells, spin in, rampage, profit ? sometimes people always think Trynd is so strong, but if you spin in w/o teammates, they will unleash hell on you, you prolly won't die, but you wasted your ulti


----------



## pjBSOD

If you want to know what NOT to do on Trynd, just watch Reginald, he's been doing nothing but solo queuing as Trynd the past few days. I love watching his stream to laugh. Granted he's better than I'll ever be and he actually makes money playing, but just watching him fail and blame it on team mates every time is comedy gold.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> If you want to know what NOT to do on Trynd, just watch Reginald, he's been doing nothing but solo queuing as Trynd the past few days. I love watching his stream to laugh. Granted he's better than I'll ever be and he actually makes money playing, but just watching him fail and blame it on team mates every time is comedy gold.


Reginaid plays ... AD ? What ?


----------



## andyroo89

@TheODDOne: wanna trade some redheads tonight? I want to add some more to my collection :3


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> @TheODDOne: wanna trade some redheads tonight? I want to add some more to my collection :3


NOPEEEEEEEEEEEE. U have enuff !!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> NOPEEEEEEEEEEEE. U have enuff !!


WAT. D: Thats it, we no friends.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Reginaid plays ... AD ? What ?


AFAIK he can play anything. As far as how well, heh... not too sure.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> WAT. D: Thats it, we no friends.


That's it, change your avatar, I claimed copyright D:


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That's it, change your avatar, I claimed copyright D:


Ok.


----------



## TFL Replica

This must be a fake e-breakup for sure.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> This must be a fake e-breakup for sure.


Wait...how did you...

*hides suggestive unicorn pictures*


----------



## FlamingMidget

I think i'll just leave this here


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> I think i'll just leave this here


Have it. I will contriboot.

Thanks to TheODDOne for these <3


----------



## TheOddOne

Hihi you're welcome <3

I feel like I have to return something to this community


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hihi you're welcome <3
> 
> I feel like I have to return something to this community


More like return to the redhead lovers in this thread which is me you and maybe one more person XD and I cannot believe you waited till now to show me this pic.

Better late than never I guess.


----------



## derickwm

Took a break last quarter. Going to be playing lots this quarter. Awwwwww yeah Soraka is back and going to rock everyone socks. yayayay


----------



## pjBSOD

LoL Club or Redhead Club?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> More like return to the redhead lovers in this thread which is me you and maybe one more person XD and I cannot believe you waited till now to show me this pic.
> Better late than never I guess.


I was busy killing people as Graves







and never say neveeeeeer.

So many Vaynes OMG, why are people picking Vayne this week ? Graves and Cait are free, it's like a free loss


----------



## pjBSOD

Graves too strong. He's like every AD carry in one champ.


----------



## TheOddOne

He's so broken, Caitlyn can handle him in the laning phase, but after that, he just burst you down with bucket shot + ulti, his W is meh, but 50 mana for a dash is just ***BBQ ?? Riot needs to reduce his scaling








When he gets nerfs, I'll prolly play more Kog'maw







pew pew pew


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I bought him and a bunch of other stuff recently with my 7k+ RP. I have been too busy playing him because he's too much fun to play anything else.


----------



## TFL Replica

Only Brits dislike redheads and that's because they were raided by redheaded Scots for centuries and they're still mad. Redheads were so feared in those days, the Romans built Hadrian's wall to try and stop them! I'm kidding of course...


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Only Brits dislike redheads and that's because they were raided by redheaded Scots for centuries and they're still mad. Redheads were so feared in those days, the Romans built Hadrian's wall to try and stop them! I'm kidding of course...


I like a red head now and again


----------



## Zackcy

SaintVicious is too funny.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> SaintVicious is too funny.


He's one of my favorite streamers. Really relaxing to watch.


----------



## TheOddOne

Saintvicious deserves his own website, so people would actually pay to watch his stream, it's 7 am in the morning and guy has 14k viewers, need more proof ?
His stories, his girlfriend and the navy, oh gawd *sniff* I'm in tears.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I was busy killing people as Graves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and never say neveeeeeer.
> So many Vaynes OMG, why are people picking Vayne this week ? Graves and Cait are free, it's like a free loss


Confused... are u saying picking vayne is a free loss? I tend to ban vayne as much as I can. Pretty much 70 percent of the matches in which the enemy team has a vayne results in vayne being so fed and whooping the floor with anyone in my team... vayners gonna vayne...

And in my experience, here on EUw I see a lot more vaynes than graves and caits...


----------



## TFL Replica

Cait takes a lot of hard work to get the same result that vayne gets from just going nuts.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> AFAIK he can play anything. As far as how well, heh... not too sure.


Regi plays mage.


----------



## Simca

Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I get murdered in lane as Tryndamere.

The team constantly makes me solo lane, which normally I'm fine with on other chars, but on trynd..ugh..He's auto attack reliant.

I faced off against a wukong and got my butt beat super hard early game. There was nothing I could do. The next game I faced off against a Teemo and there was almost nothing I could do against him with his blind spit spit run routine.

Both games we had no tanks and I was forced to initiate and when I initiated, the team just ran in circles unsure of whether to join or not. Had to go to R, ran away then team got stomped. I know if I had a team mate in my lane rather than soloing I would do better as Tryndamere, but I just haven't played with a laning partner and I'm getting rocked by ranged people. It's so disheartening that I just don't feel like playing Trynd anymore.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong, but I get murdered in lane as Tryndamere.
> The team constantly makes me solo lane, which normally I'm fine with on other chars, but on trynd..ugh..He's auto attack reliant.
> I faced off against a wukong and got my butt beat super hard early game. There was nothing I could do. The next game I faced off against a Teemo and there was almost nothing I could do against him with his blind spit spit run routine.
> Both games we had no tanks and I was forced to initiate and when I initiated, the team just ran in circles unsure of whether to join or not. Had to go to R, ran away then team got stomped. I know if I had a team mate in my lane rather than soloing I would do better as Tryndamere, but I just haven't played with a laning partner and I'm getting rocked by ranged people. It's so disheartening that I just don't feel like playing Trynd anymore.


Level W and counterharass. When Wukong comes up to harass you just W and you'll take much less damage. You can also turn the monkey into a chicken (???) as he backs off from the harass and whack at him for _massive damage_.

Teemo counters Trynd's early game pretty hard so you would've probably been better with a lane swap.

Not having a tank is the problem. Tryndamere isn't really an initiator but a disruptor. He charges in after the fight has been initiated and forces the other team to make complex decisions regarding their CC consumption on priority targets. Running Cleanse + QSS makes him unstoppable from mid-late game.


----------



## JoeyTB

I derped -_-


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Just gonna put this here again -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578
> Prolly going to be playing singed if anyone wants to watch.


Edit: seems like I have a jungle kayle on my team :s


----------



## stu.

I love the musical choice and the songs you sing yourself to stay motivated... Never played Singed before, seems like an interesting champ.


----------



## theturbofd

joey you playing another round? I just added you


----------



## hollakris

Hey guys
I recently started playing LoL from HoN
I used to play Anivia all the time but now I only play Cassiopeia.
My account is Qvo. Add me!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Simca

Played a game with a laning partner (Katarina) and lost to Vayne+ Sona. -_-

I permanently give up on Tryndamere.

Played 2 games as Jungle Rammus. Raped face.


----------



## stu.

Udyr is 50% off, should I buy him for Jungle practice?


----------



## theturbofd

Oo joey your EU west? Am I able to switch to that?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Oo joey your EU west? Am I able to switch to that?


I'm on the Asian (Garena) severs now, I'm actually blocked from the eu & na servers because I live in Singapore now.

@ Stu Well hope you enjoyed watching, you should definitely pick him up and learn to play him, he in my opinion is very versatile (singed & udyr)


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I'm on the Asian (Garena) severs now, I'm actually blocked from the eu & na servers because I live in Singapore now.
> @ Stu Well hope you enjoyed watching, you should definitely pick him up and learn to play him, he in my opinion is very versatile (singed & udyr)


oh man







Oh well maybe some time you will try to challenge again in BF3


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> oh man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well maybe some time you will try to challenge again in BF3


Hmmm don't think that'll be happening too soon







I don't really favour the 200+ pings that much


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Hmmm don't think that'll be happening too soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really favour the 200+ pings that much


Man you move a lot............ You were in Uk, then to USA, now in Ausi land?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Man you move a lot............ You were in Uk, then to USA, now in Ausi land?


Actually Singapore right now, check back in a couple months and I might be in Aus <3


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Actually Singapore right now, check back in a couple months and I might be in Aus <3


Are you in the military? I know ima be moving alot :[

Just tried brand and OMG he's soooo cool









Also why does it say udyr is 50% off but he's still 975?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Are you in the military? I know ima be moving alot :[
> Just tried brand and OMG he's soooo cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why does it say udyr is 50% off but he's still 975?


Nah not in the military, just following family (dad's job)... You in the military or summin?

Btw don't be like that brand i was playing against earlier, actually land your skill shots haha


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> oh man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well maybe some time you will try to challenge again in BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm don't think that'll be happening too soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really favour the 200+ pings that much
Click to expand...

Fibre Optics :3


----------



## Pacman

I play Riven and Yi







Lvl 9 only...









nickname is : Mikea15


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Nah not in the military, just following family (dad's job)... You in the military or summin?
> Btw don't be like that brand i was playing against earlier, actually land your skill shots haha


Yea I leave to south carolina on jan 29


----------



## theturbofd

I need more friends on my list any one want to add me?

My name is the same as forum name


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> LoL Club or Redhead Club?


I would make my own club but chances are it will be so small that it would go unnoticed. So ya its a club within a club <3 Well unofficial redhead club.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I'm the third member of the redhead club!









They are delicous.

See example:










Also, Andy... I now live in Ireland.

Land of redheads.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Udyr is 50% off, should I buy him for Jungle practice?


Best jungler in the game, yes.

In other news, WC3 beginner AI so OP. Lose in under 10 every time.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Udyr is 50% off, should I buy him for Jungle practice?


dude why is he not 50% off for me ?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> dude why is he not 50% off for me ?


It's RP http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/champion-sale-50-udyr-xin-zhao-and-karma

Also lol @ the people who are saying why there is only one champion on sale


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm the third member of the redhead club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are delicous.
> See example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Andy... I now live in Ireland.
> Land of redheads.


You just got yourself a new roommate, brb packing.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Regi plays mage.


Then why does he play jungle, ad, etc on his stream? He can play more than just mage.


----------



## FlamingMidget

I see this thread slowing but surely becoming overthrown for redheads. I like  lol

but on the topic of lol, whos down for a game?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Best jungler in the game, yes.
> In other news, WC3 beginner AI so OP. Lose in under 10 every time.


Yep, Udyr/Skarner/Lee Sin are god tier, pick them and instant-win









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Then why does he play jungle, ad, etc on his stream? He can play more than just mage.


AFAIK, he plays godly Shaco, his Ezreal is much better than Hotshot's LOOL, his Akali is really good too (well, she's ez mode)


----------



## EvilAcid

what do these tier lists actually tell ? Tier one champs are godly and will games almost all the time if played right ?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Regi plays mage.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does he play jungle, ad, etc on his stream? He can play more than just mage.
Click to expand...

I didn't say he physically can't play anything else. But he plays mage. Every team member on the professional teams has a role, and his is AP mid. I didn't think you would assume that I meant he is unable to play anything else.

I'll just go peek at his last 10 games real quick.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2lwx661.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/98wolj.jpg
10/10 AP mid.

I wasn't trying to argue with you. When someone asked what Regi played, I assumed they wanted to know what his role on the team was, and thus what he has to practice most of the time. I didn't figure that someone would take it literally that he can't play anything else. Guess I took that for granted.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilAcid*
> 
> what do these tier lists actually tell ? Tier one champs are godly and will games almost all the time if played right ?


More like they don't require skills and still be good







jk
God tier are champs that leave other junglers in the dust even if you're the faster jungler (Nocturne) or OP (Riven) you can tell there is a gap in power level because they are so well designed in many aspects of the jungle (gank, clear) Skarner, Udyr, Lee Sin are like the handsome kids in school, girls tryna hang out with them, and they play good sports too. Don't believe me ? pick Lee Sin at low elo and you will fly up to 1500 in no time


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> I didn't say he physically can't play anything else. But he plays mage. Every team member on the professional teams has a role, and his is AP mid. I didn't think you would assume that I meant he is unable to play anything else.
> I'll just go peek at his last 10 games real quick.
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2lwx661.jpg
> http://i39.tinypic.com/98wolj.jpg
> 10/10 AP mid.
> I wasn't trying to argue with you. When someone asked what Regi played, I assumed they wanted to know what his role on the team was, and thus what he has to practice most of the time. I didn't figure that someone would take it literally that he can't play anything else. Guess I took that for granted.


Huh? I wasn't arguing, heh. I thought you were just implying he only plays AP mid, because that's what he does professionally. Just some confusion that's all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> pick Lee Sin at low elo and you will fly up to 1500 in no time


If only it was that easy, because he's practically banned every game, and your team can still be really bad.


----------



## derickwm

Lately he hasn't been banned much for me. It's surprising actually. Along with Graves.

I got my Diablo 3 headset today







sooo nice for skype/LoL.


----------



## TheOddOne

I haven't see people banning Lee Sin though, Rammus/Ahri/Skarner/Riven/Shaco are top bans, plus Lee Sin requires a bit of skills to be good, and I don't think 1200 people have that LOL
@derickwm: Yeah I got mine couple days ago too xD replaced my old white one also from Steelseries, looks good


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilAcid*
> 
> what do these tier lists actually tell ? Tier one champs are godly and will games almost all the time if played right ?
> 
> 
> 
> More like they don't require skills and still be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> God tier are champs that leave other junglers in the dust even if you're the faster jungler (Nocturne) or OP (Riven) you can tell there is a gap in power level because they are so well designed in many aspects of the jungle (gank, clear) Skarner, Udyr, Lee Sin are like the handsome kids in school, girls tryna hang out with them, and they play good sports too. Don't believe me ? pick Lee Sin at low elo and you will fly up to 1500 in no time
Click to expand...

Or you can say that you are resonating strike your way up the ladder?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Or you can say that you are resonating strike your way up the ladder?


Lol yeah


----------



## pjBSOD

Just a transcript from a recent ranked game, I'm Ewokmyweewok.
Quote:


> Jeremy3687 joined the room.
> austin1811 joined the room.
> USA502 joined the room.
> yangkyzzang joined the room.
> Ewokmyweewok: i would like to solo top, but i can do anything really
> yangkyzzang: please
> ** Morgana has been Banned. **
> yangkyzzang: dodge
> yangkyzzang: this game deafet
> ** Rammus has been Banned. **
> austin1811: how u know
> yangkyzzang: no manner team
> yangkyzzang: begginer team
> Ewokmyweewok: wat
> yangkyzzang: i know
> Ewokmyweewok: no
> Ewokmyweewok: wat
> ** Kassadin has been Banned. **
> yangkyzzang: im 1pick
> yangkyzzang: is bad
> yangkyzzang: im noobs
> yangkyzzang: dont carry
> yangkyzzang: please ddoge


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I haven't see people banning Lee Sin though, Rammus/Ahri/Skarner/Riven/Shaco are top bans, plus Lee Sin requires a bit of skills to be good, and I don't think 1200 people have that LOL
> @derickwm: Yeah I got mine couple days ago too xD replaced my old white one also from Steelseries, looks good


Shaco for sure -.- in the last 7 hours of playing i've played against Shaco once and it was a crap show. Shaco against Soraka no play nice.

And yes I'm loving the look, feel, and quality of them


----------



## JoeyTB

Just about to play/stream -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578
Again will most likely be playing singed but if anyone else wants to actually pick another champ for me to play then tell me in the irc chat thingy (i'll give it 10 mins to wait then i'm going for singed).


----------



## TheOddOne

1. Chaox 2. Xpecial 3. Reginald, TSM is taking over solo queue ladder xD too bad Rainman will never make it up there


----------



## pjBSOD

He got reallllly mad last night when he was streaming, heh.


----------



## chia233

A half-dead modem isn't going to stop me from playing some LoL!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> A half-dead modem isn't going to stop me from playing some LoL!


Your poor teammates...


----------



## derickwm

Does anyone here play LoL on eyefinity? What are your thoughts on it... I'm ridiculously tempted.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Does anyone here play LoL on eyefinity? What are your thoughts on it... I'm ridiculously tempted.


I do, well, I tried it the first day I got my monitors. It doesn't work, well it does.. but it's really ugly and not very good. Your mini map is ALL the way to the right so you actually have to pretty much turn your head to see the mini map, which isn't good for league cause you always need to be aware. And your health and stuff is ALL the way on the left, etc.... it's just messy, and makes the game harder than it already is.

If you'd like, I can take a webcam pic of what it looks like on three monitors.


----------



## derickwm

Hmm. That indeed doesn't sound very good for LoL. I have a hard enough time watching my map at all times.







I won't say no to a picture though







cheers


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by TheOddOne
> 
> 1/13 Garen with occult, no wonder, no damage output at all, and he built armor against a full team of AP ...but losing a game after 80 minutes of tryharding is pretty demoralizing zz


TBH garen needs an occult because his late game scaling is so bad... he shouldn't even be allowed to play after 35 minutes. Personally, I use an occult 4/5 games with garen for this very reason, unless their team comp gives me a favorable advantage to where occult is no longer necessary.
Quote:


> Does anyone here play LoL on eyefinity? What are your thoughts on it... I'm ridiculously tempted.


It's useless because you can only see what's been revealed through the fog of war. I've played on eyefinity for a while, nothing special- the biggest drawback is that your HUD is ridiculously HUGE and takes up way too much real estate. Alternatively, you can use a UI mod to fix this.


----------



## pjBSOD

Important to mention that it's practically unplayable as the text messages (XYZ killed ABC) and winning / losing screen are blown up. You also cannot click the "leave game" button after the game, so you're forced to alt-f4.

Also, here's a video for better comparison (not me, just a good overview):




As you can see... the mini map is millllllllllllllllllllllllllles to the right. So basically, you have to take your focus off of the center monitor to look at the mini map, THEN look back at the center monitor again. It's just NOT worth it.


----------



## hollowtek

e-peen, there are UI mods available through places like leaguecraft which is a semi-permanent fix for the screwed up HUD. (because it scales with your resolution for whatever reason). There's a rather excellent one which hides everything, this would be your best bet (downside is you should know what your hp is at all times), also keep the item UI enabled.


----------



## derickwm

Thanks guys









The video looks interesting but that map being in that far right corner would definitely not work for me. I'll look into the UI mods and see what can be done. Tempted to try 3x 1920x1200 in portrait


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> e-peen, there are UI mods available through places like leaguecraft which is a semi-permanent fix for the screwed up HUD. (because it scales with your resolution for whatever reason). There's a rather excellent one which hides everything, this would be your best bet (downside is you should know what your hp is at all times), also keep the item UI enabled.


I'll look into it, thanks, but unfortunately the HUD isn't the only issue. The further an object is from the center, the more distorted it is, and in a game like League, that's pretty rough. I'll look into it at another time. I just hope somewhere in the near future League further optimizes its engine for multi display monitors (and gpus as well).


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> A half-dead modem isn't going to stop me from playing some LoL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your poor teammates...
Click to expand...

Free internets @school.

Large milktea.

Perform magic tricks with 8 ping yi in Garena.


----------



## JoeyTB

Going to start streaming again, http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## Simca

It's just too OP. Jungle Rammus is too OP.

I can't do badly on Jungle Rammus. It's that easy.

Also, for those using occult on Garen, I don't think that's the best use for him unless you're just totally raping face. I build Garen tanky and his DPS is good enough that way imo. Sure he's not a carry, but he can tank an entire enemy team for a while and if they don't have stuns of roots out the butt he can get away from tons of ganks and run ins with enemies. The one thing that is terrible on Garen is Exhaust and constant slows.

You can only spin away from so many slows and if you just spun and someone drops exhaust..oh man...that's rough.

But still, Ghost, Q, E, Ignite and R usually kills a squishy char with no real damage items.

My usual build on Garen is boots 3 pots, build into Sunfire Cape+Boots of Swiftness (or Merc Treads if the enemy has lots of CC), then build a warmogs immediately to max out your HP, then build an atmas impaler for damage. If the enemy team has a lot of AP, throw in a FoN and if you're bawlin, toss in a GA. If you really need more MR, grab a QSS instead of GA. Helps against the stuns and roots and slows.

I usually take Ghost and Ignite on Garen. Garen is normally fast, but with Ghost, he can catch almost ANYONE in LoL. It's almost OP.

The only people faster than Garen is an R using Master Yi and a Ghost spinning Rammus.

Pop out of a bush in laning phase, Q some squishy noob, spin to win, pop back in bush, rinse and repeat until you can kill or R.

Even though I play Tanky DPS Garen, I do take my fair share of kills. People usually say "Y U TAKE KILLS ON TANK GAREN", well, that's because I let my laning partner get almost ALL of the minions. I get my Gold off kills and also a tanky tank is a good tank. A tank with no CS and no kills is a poor tank. Plus his ultimate is made for finishing off low HP people. Why would I use it when someone has 50% hp. The only time I ever do that is if I know I'm gonna die and doing so will help my team grab a win.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's just too OP. Jungle Rammus is too OP.
> I can't do badly on Jungle Rammus. It's that easy.


Wut?

I have to admit, I do well with Jungle Rammus in free weeks, but then again people never build armour/magic pen so ya.

His clear times aren't that good and he is too gank dependent.


----------



## theturbofd

just bought udyr and let me say I never jungled before but OMG he is soo much fun when you jungle


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> just bought udyr and let me say I never jungled before but OMG he is soo much fun when you jungle


Yup. Alternate between leveling up Phoenix and Turtle, get Wit's End (or a long bow) as soon as you can, and don't spam bear stance if you don't have blue buff.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yup. Alternate between leveling up Phoenix and Turtle, get Wit's End (or a long bow) as soon as you can, and don't spam bear stance if you don't have blue buff.


Whats a good build for him? I want to be tanky but I also want to do a good amount of damage as well


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Whats a good build for him? I want to be tanky but I also want to do a good amount of damage as well


Never played him but I think wit's end + tri force then tanky is a way to go I think.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's just too OP. Jungle Rammus is too OP.
> I can't do badly on Jungle Rammus. It's that easy.


I agree he's OP but good ward placement can prevent him getting those early ganks and he really does suffer more than most for failed ganks so it can very easily turn into a fail game for a Rammus vs a clever team.


----------



## pjBSOD

Even if he can be stopped, a lot of high ELO players just ban him anyways because he's a pain in the ass to deal with. Playing jungle Rammus is so much fun.


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Even if he can be stopped, a lot of high ELO players just ban him anyways because he's a pain in the ass to deal with. Playing jungle Rammus is so much fun.


Yeah I have molten rammus but very tempted to buy ninja rammus just so I can shout "ninja gank!!!" in all chat when I do a ninja gank


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Yeah I have molten rammus but very tempted to buy ninja rammus just so I can shout "ninja gank!!!" in all chat when I do a ninja gank


But, do you have this ?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> But, do you have this ?


I do ^^.

And Black Ali.

And PAX TF.








l0l


----------



## JoeyTB

It's this time again... http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Even if he can be stopped, a lot of high ELO players just ban him anyways because he's a pain in the ass to deal with. Playing jungle Rammus is so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have molten rammus but very tempted to buy ninja rammus just so I can shout "ninja gank!!!" in all chat when I do a ninja gank
Click to expand...

Then it wouldn't be very ninja anymore..


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> I do ^^.
> And Black Ali.
> And PAX TF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l0l


PAX TF ? damn, I wish I played LoL in 2009 to accept that code as a gift from my girlfriend







she gave it to her brother, NUUUUUU !!
but I got PAX Jax, so I guess what goes around comes around


----------



## andyroo89

I haz pax sivir, Funny that code was able to be used twice. My friend in Germany used it and I gave it a shot and got it myself.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I haz pax sivir, Funny that code was able to be used twice. My friend in Germany used it and I gave it a shot and got it myself.


It's not funny, you can use the same code for both EU and NA regions, FAIL !! jk I love you <3


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Whats a good build for him? I want to be tanky but I also want to do a good amount of damage as well


Rush Wit's End, then get a Heart of Gold, hold onto it for now, get a Spirit Visage, then build Randuin's Omen. After that get a Trinity Force and maybe an Aegis. Usually game is over by Randuins.

PAX TF codes sell on ebay for like $400


----------



## Simca

High win rate with Jungle Rammus. I either have 25+ assists or 15+ kills. I notice that jungling on rammus is kinda' slow, but because of his skills he has the ability to gank earlier if he wants. I'd say my gank success rate is over 80% on Rammus. If I go in 80% of the time the person ganked will die.

I have a custom Ninja Rammus skin from Leaguecraft made by Fyre something. It's really nice.

What do you think about Boots of Mobility vs Boots of Swiftness on Rammus?


----------



## stu.

I am by no means an expert on any subject LoL, but I'll throw out my opinion.

From what I can understand, Jungling does require quite a bit of movement in order to clear as much of the jungle as possible. However, from what I've seen/read, I do not think that you will get as much benefit from Boots of Mobility. I think that you are entering combat quite frequently, and thus, having greater speed consistently, especially will help in the event of an almost-failed gank. You'll have that extra push to catch them before the tower...

I'd like to see some counter-arguments however!


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I am by no means an expert on any subject LoL, but I'll throw out my opinion.
> From what I can understand, Jungling does require quite a bit of movement in order to clear as much of the jungle as possible. However, from what I've seen/read, I do not think that you will get as much benefit from Boots of Mobility. I think that you are entering combat quite frequently, and thus, having greater speed consistently, especially will help in the event of an almost-failed gank. You'll have that extra push to catch them before the tower...
> I'd like to see some counter-arguments however!


Boots of mobility are great for stealth chars so that can really fast appear somewhere they are not expected to be and they also scale ridiculously well with Rammus' Powerball!

My general rules for boots are...

1. Are you the ad carry? -> Berserker Greaves, if not
2. More than 3-4 stuns/fears/... in enemy team -> Merc Threads, if not
3. Are you the AP carry? -> Sorceror shoes, if not
4. Are you a cooldown dependant supporter? -> Boots of lucidity, if not
5. More than 3 Ad heavy enemies -> Ninja Tabi, if not
6. Are you a sneaky bastard and/or a mean not jungling ganking machine? -> Boots of mobility
7. Do you have an ability that scales well with in combat movement speed (e.g. Garen) -> Boots of swiftness, if not
8. You have 20 stacks on sword of the occult and don't need boots! -> GG


----------



## chia233

What.IS THIS.

I am scared.


----------



## stu.

Your owl is breeding like mice.


----------



## stu.

Clear your browser cache?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I am by no means an expert on any subject LoL, but I'll throw out my opinion.
> From what I can understand, Jungling does require quite a bit of movement in order to clear as much of the jungle as possible. However, from what I've seen/read, I do not think that you will get as much benefit from Boots of Mobility. I think that you are entering combat quite frequently, and thus, having greater speed consistently, especially will help in the event of an almost-failed gank. You'll have that extra push to catch them before the tower...
> I'd like to see some counter-arguments however!


I use boots of mobility with Udyr since I'm constantly ganking. I have to run up and down the map all the time


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> Boots of mobility are great for stealth chars so that can really fast appear somewhere they are not expected to be and they also scale ridiculously well with Rammus' Powerball!
> *My general rules for boots* are...
> <snip>


I read that as "My general rules for boobs"? How disappointing.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> lolwat
> Anyway..
> What can you do when your lux feeds 0/11 to a Swain?
> Just lol and troll the enemy team.
> Quadruple the troll.


ib4 banned

Edit; LOL my post has been deleted XD


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I read that as "My general rules for boobs"? How disappointing.


Fixed it for you









My general rules for boobs are...

1. Are you the ad carry? -> Berserker Boobs, if not
2. More than 3-4 stuns/fears/... in enemy team -> Merc Boobs, if not
3. Are you the AP carry? -> Sorceror Boobs, if not
4. Are you a cooldown dependant supporter? -> Boobs of lucidity, if not
5. More than 3 Ad heavy enemies -> Ninja Boobs, if not
6. Are you a sneaky bastard and/or a mean not jungling ganking machine? -> Boobs of mobility
7. Do you have an ability that scales well with in combat movement speed (e.g. Garen) -> Boobs of swiftness, if not
8. You have 20 stacks on sword of the occult and don't need boobs! -> BG


----------



## drjoey1500

Anyone still play lee sin?

I started playing a few weeks ago so I'm still only lvl 12 but lee sin looked interesting and nobody plays him, so I got him.
Anyway I need ideas for his build. I've been using dorans shield > berserkers greaves > trinity force > bloodthirster > bloodthirster? It could just be because I suck with him still but I die really fast. I really think this build is not optimal. Should i make him more tanky?


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Anyone still play lee sin?
> I started playing a few weeks ago so I'm still only lvl 12 but lee sin looked interesting and nobody plays him, so I got him.
> Anyway I need ideas for his build. I've been using dorans shield > berserkers greaves > trinity force > bloodthirster > bloodthirster? It could just be because I suck with him still but I die really fast. I really think this build is not optimal. Should i make him more tanky?


Atmog's.


----------



## TheOddOne

Jungle Alistar level 2 gank is so strong LOL and I went warmogs atmas on Graves muahahahaha


----------



## Zackcy

Graves has really high base damage on his spells, and they scale well with AD, and of course he has the passive. Graves is probably the best carry that can be played as a bruiser.

I honestly just loved Singed. Such a well designed champion. Very unique skillset and playstyle.


----------



## Simca

All I can say is after this game, I'm probably going to get another letter from Riot telling me to be a nice summoner.










I have no words for the stupidity of this team. The sheer...stupidity..unrivaled in history.

RandomQQ - The Caitlyn was HORRIBLE...SO...BAD..NOTORIOUSLY ******ED. Never once in a team fight until the very end. Not only did she try to KS, she took my jungle as well? What a B, man.

Vladamir...0/10..need I say more?

And Essentialz, the Viktor was just sucking Caityln's C all game. 3 of my deaths were in the last 5 minutes because the team would put themselves in HORRIBLE positions and I would try to make an awful situation not so awful..then they all backed out and let me die. LoL? I was glad we lost. Screw this team.


----------



## TheOddOne

I hate when my friends invite their friends to our premade, and they often screw me over, picking Soraka when I wanna play aggressive bot, fail gank whenever I solo top *sigh* and they never listened to any advices


----------



## JoeyTB

In a bit of a dilemma... Do I buy Nasus or Olaf, love both but I really can't be bothered getting enough Ip for Olaf, so much effort :|


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> In a bit of a dilemma... Do I buy Nasus or Olaf, love both but I really can't be bothered getting enough Ip for Olaf, so much effort :|


I think you may have answered your own question.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> In a bit of a dilemma... Do I buy Nasus or Olaf, love both but I really can't be bothered getting enough Ip for Olaf, so much effort :|


You just answered your own question, what is this sorcery ?


----------



## JoeyTB

But I really want to play olaf


----------



## FlamingMidget

soooooooo where could i find a champion stat calculator or something along those lines? besides the mastery thingy on mobafire?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> soooooooo where could i find a champion stat calculator or something along those lines? besides the mastery thingy on mobafire?


Try this http://leaguecraft.com/champions


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Try this http://leaguecraft.com/champions


ooooooooooooh looks fancy







ty, when do you plan on streaming? i wanna actually catch one lol


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> ooooooooooooh looks fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty, when do you plan on streaming? i wanna actually catch one lol


Streaming now, just didn't want to keep flooding this thread







cba to get a link in middle of game


----------



## FlamingMidget




----------



## FlamingMidget

its funny watching you check the forum mid game XD, need a third?


----------



## TheOddOne

HEY ANDY !


----------



## Simca

What's with all these ugly gingers? They have no souuuls!

inb4 backlash.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What's with all these ugly gingers? They have no souuuls!
> inb4 backlash.


There's no backlash for jealous comments, only silent pity.


----------



## JoeyTB

going to be playing with Chia -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578/A_Brit_in_Garena


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Simca What's with all these ugly gingers? They have no souuuls! inb4 backlash. There's no backlash for jealous comments, only silent pity.


:eyerolls:
Sent from my HTC Sensation.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Looking forward to my new upgrades. My old mouse/mousepad are giving me issues, so with a Best Buy gift card from Christmas, I've got a Razer Abyssus mouse and a Razer Goliathus Control Alpha mousepad coming. Should be available for in-store pickup in a few days.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> All I can say is after this game, I'm probably going to get another letter from Riot telling me to be a nice summoner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no words for the stupidity of this team. The sheer...stupidity..unrivaled in history.
> RandomQQ - The Caitlyn was HORRIBLE...SO...BAD..NOTORIOUSLY ******ED. Never once in a team fight until the very end. Not only did she try to KS, she took my jungle as well? What a B, man.
> Vladamir...0/10..need I say more?
> And Essentialz, the Viktor was just sucking Caityln's C all game. 3 of my deaths were in the last 5 minutes because the team would put themselves in HORRIBLE positions and I would try to make an awful situation not so awful..then they all backed out and let me die. LoL? I was glad we lost. Screw this team.


You built waaaaay to many resistances on Rammus, you have a ton of resistances with your W, buying health would have made you better.

And Randuin's Omen> 5xSunfire Capes. Sunfires are really cost inefficient

But ya, your team is pretty derp.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You built waaaaay to many resistances on Rammus, you have a ton of resistances with your W, buying health would have made you better.
> And Randuin's Omen> 5xSunfire Capes. Sunfires are really cost inefficient
> But ya, your team is pretty derp.


With Rammus I get...

cloth armor and 5 health pots
mercury threads (I know it contradicts my previous post, but these babies are just OP)
aegis of the legion
sunfire cape
randuins omen
banshees veil (you dont want to get stunned while rolling around, do ya?)

These will get you quite over 3k health, which ll keep you alive for a long time with your w.

and then you can choose whatever you need to counter the enemies.


----------



## Simca

I usually get Warmogs last, but resistances=Damage output as well. Rammus' passive gives him attack damage per 100 armor. Sunfirecape is constant AOE damage which stacks with his R. I also don't like Randuins because I'm not very good at using activate items in combat.


----------



## andyroo89

beep boop don't mind me just passing through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What's with all these ugly gingers? They have no souuuls!
> inb4 backlash.


btw, simca post some cute gingers <3


----------



## Simca

:3 Just trollin' haw haw haw


----------



## Zackcy

You shouldn't stack armour on Rammus. Having 400-500 armour will not do you much compared to having ~200 armour.

You get *150 armour and magic resist* from your W. It only makes sense to priotize getting health? If you want more damage, get a Wit's End. You will have 300+armour in team fights with just a Randys and Aegis, and they both have great passives and actives. You dont' need MR resist items, Wit's End+Aegis+Defensive curl is over 200 MR.

Generally, I like to get GP5s on Rammus (Philo stone and Heart of gold), and try and get an Aegis first or Warmogs.

And lastly, Sunfire is a pretty bad item. 35 magic damage per second. Cost 800 gold. Gives you more overkill armour. Against anyone with a shred of MR, the damage will tickle.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3 Just trollin' haw haw haw


Sorry, forgot you were a girl XD

I should've said cute ginger girls.


----------



## TFL Replica

Andy, you're either confused or this is part of some kind of cunning plan.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Andy, you're either confused or this is part of some kind of cunning plan.


----------



## TheOddOne

Sunfire is really a subpar item now, due to it's low stat increases, high cost, and nerfed passive. I only get it if I want extra hp and armor, but after I have randuin.
Warmogs, Atmas, Wit's End, Aegis Rammus is pretty good though, you also deal damage, and have 150 in both resistance


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

In games where I've got gold to spare, I'll get Rylai's on Rammus just to screw with the enemy team. The slow means they can't escape my earthquakes.


----------



## Simca

I'll try your build next time I play. Why is randuins good? I won't activate the active.

Also why is Aegis good? Doesn't it give some low amount of armor to allies nearby.

12 armor. Really? 15 MR..8 attack damage.....

Rather than a Thornmail which gives me 100 armor, 30% damage back to attacker and gives me a ton of damage as well.

Why isn't a lot of resistance good? I do more than enough damage with my Curl+R and punching. I need survivability since people will be nailing me.

I get Atmogs but..aegis...nah.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Man, I just carried a game as Rammus.



I was Lane Rammus with Teemo (on Skype) vs. Kennen and Alistair. At ten minutes I was 4/0 and bought my Thornmail. At ten minutes the game was 6/0.


----------



## JoeyTB

You should know the drill by now -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578/A_Brit_in_Garena

Jungle Cass... :wee


----------



## bello

Hey guys. Just wanted to add my input. Ive played and been really good at fiddle sticks, Ashe, swain, twitch, cane nocturne. I play the best as Ashe, nocturne or vayne


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'll try your build next time I play. Why is randuins good? I won't activate the active.
> Also why is Aegis good? Doesn't it give some low amount of armor to allies nearby.
> 12 armor. Really? 15 MR..8 attack damage.....
> Rather than a Thornmail which gives me 100 armor, 30% damage back to attacker and gives me a ton of damage as well.
> Why isn't a lot of resistance good? I do more than enough damage with my Curl+R and punching. I need survivability since people will be nailing me.
> I get Atmogs but..aegis...nah.


Thornmail isn't actually good on Rammus:
1. The only time the enemy team will be attacking you is if you're alone and out of position, when you're the only person left alive, or when you taunt them. With the first 2, you'd prolly dead anyway and the damage from thornmail is minimal compares to the AD's lifesteal and MR. The better option to have is an item that will lower the enemy AD's ability to do damage. For example, if you can get a taunt off into a warden mail's proc, you will lower the enemy AD's damage output by a huge amount. And even if you can't get the taunt onto the AD, why not have frozen heart which will lower the enemy attack speed and also give you amazing CDR for taunt.

2. Rammus doesn't need resists, he needs HP. He gets 250/200 resists when he has ballcurl on and has merc + runes + masteries. Therefore you want to build HP items, like randuin's, sherelia, or sunfire (optional) The 100 armor will barely make any difference in the damage you take (last whisper stronkk) Let's do the maths, with ballcurl on, you'll take 28.6% damge from physical (assuming you have 250 armor) If you buy thornmail, you take 22.2% damage from physical, that's only 6.4% damage reduction. Might aswell get randuin or frozen heart.

There are tons of better options on Rammus than thornmail, and there's very little reason for you to buy it. Just my 2 cents.
Why Aegis ? let's assume your team suck (in the photo above) and they need help


----------



## JoeyTB

I cringe when I see a rammus rush thornmail







Raduins/Frozen heart are so much better for stacking armour.


----------



## Supreme888

Hey guys! Can anyone post a screen shot ingame of 2560x1440?


----------



## TFL Replica

What's the counter to thornmail if you're an ad carry? (Sivir vs Morde)


----------



## Supreme888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What's the counter to thornmail if you're an ad carry? (Sivir vs Morde)


Last whisper:thumb:


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What's the counter to thornmail if you're an ad carry? (Sivir vs Morde)


Life steal + Lw


----------



## TFL Replica

I should have guessed it involved LW. Lifesteal alone wasn't working. Morde just ignored me while farming, pausing every once in a while to test my spell shield reactions.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality*
> 
> Atmog's.


That worked great. Still have to play against real ppl but worked great against a bot







.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> You should know the drill by now -> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578/A_Brit_in_Garena
> Jungle Cass... :wee


says your live but i see nothing


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'll try your build next time I play. Why is randuins good? I won't activate the active.
> 
> Also why is Aegis good? Doesn't it give some low amount of armor to allies nearby.
> 
> 12 armor. Really? 15 MR..8 attack damage.....
> 
> Rather than a Thornmail which gives me 100 armor, 30% damage back to attacker and gives me a ton of damage as well.
> 
> Why isn't a lot of resistance good? I do more than enough damage with my Curl+R and punching. I need survivability since people will be nailing me.
> 
> I get Atmogs but..aegis...nah.


It gives a decent boost and all-round stats for its cost which is good for champs that already has innate defenses , on Jarvan i hit 200 armor and 140 MR with philo , HoG , Wriggles , Merc Threads , Aegis and atmas.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> says your live but i see nothing


hmmm, I don't know why it isn't working... This is odd









Edit: working now, going to head into a game
Edit: Playin with Chia^^


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supreme888*
> 
> Hey guys! Can anyone post a screen shot ingame of 2560x1440?


I dont have 2560x1440 but I once played it triplescreen 4720x1050 xD



Back to the defense discussion.

Thornmail is easily countered, since it does magic damage, u can take last whisper, but then you hurt yourself and the enemy more. Get last whisper, a vampiric scepter and a negatron cloak and the enemy just wasted 2000 gold. And if you're an AD carry, you can upgrade the scepter into a bloodthirster and the negatron into banshee's veil. Thornmail hardcountered and great build achieved









Learn to play dynamically, rather counter the enemy team than trying to do more damage. If you get countered, counter back. Every item/build ingame has an effective counter.

In a balanced match, two good teams vs eachother, combining defense with offense works a lot better than just trying to burn the enemy down. Unless you got like malz mid, ww jungle, morgana top and sona and vayne bot, then just faceroll the enemies with all your stuns, suppresses and vayne nukeage.

And if you're used to building atmogs, don't build it VS vayne or a any champion with a bloodrazor, it's like yelling: "Kill me faster!".


----------



## Simca

From experience, I have to disagree. Sure, smart teams will WANT to ignore the tank (rammus), but as soon as Ramm rolls in, taunts the AD carry or AP Nuker everyone will rush to kill that person. A lot of teams will not ignore someone that does that. I always initiate for my team and take a lot of focus as rammus. I don't think that helping my team with 12 armor 15 MR and 8 damage is going to do ANYTHING late game. Early game I won't need it as Rammus since I'll be jungling and everytime I gank the enemy will run rather than fight it out 3v2.

I'll buy Randuins instead of thornmail. We'll see how it goes. Going to have to ignore the advice on Aegis.

I also don't think Last Whisper is a smart "counter" towards Thornmail. Even if you did make them buy Last Whisper because YOU have a Thornmail, that will have helped your team because now their damage output is lower when they could have built a BT instead.

Anyway, tried playing with Randuins first.

2 Terrible games. 1 was with a ******ed team. The other was with an ahry that disconnected the entire game after getting 6 minion kills.

That said, even though the teams were derp as hell. I felt randuins was a considerably weaker item than thornmail. Wasn't a effecient for jungling, I saw myself dying a lot more than I should have been. Was dealing nowhere near the same amount of damage..

Maybe Randuins is a good item as a 3rd or 4th item, but noway should it be first.


----------



## stu.

So, I ran another game as Shen, and had an awesome time. At first I was hesitant, because, as you can see, I have 3 AP mages...



So Brand I took bottom, and were up against Master Yi and Tryndamere. At first I was worried... and then the miracle happened... Brand could land skillshots! I think by about the 10-12 minute mark, Tryndamere only had 5 minion kills and was forced into jungling, and was apparently terrible at it. Yi was able to get a couple of minion kills, but for the most part was under-farmed. Every team fight, Trynd and Yi tried to take me out, but I stacked armor early game, and because they were under-farmed, they couldn't even take me out 1v1.

It was a glorious moment in LoL.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What's the counter to thornmail if you're an ad carry? (Sivir vs Morde)


Last Whisper and Bloodthirstier. And I usually build QSS if I am a carry, so the MR helps with the damage return.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So Brand I took bottom, and were up against Master Yi and Tryndamere. At first I was worried... and then the miracle happened... *Brand could land skillshots*! I think by about the 10-12 minute mark, Tryndamere only had 5 minion kills and was forced into jungling, and was apparently terrible at it. Yi was able to get a couple of minion kills, but for the most part was under-farmed. Every team fight, Trynd and Yi tried to take me out, but I stacked armor early game, and because they were under-farmed, they couldn't even take me out 1v1.
> 
> It was a glorious moment in LoL.


Very ironic considering you are meeting better players at level 17 than in elo hell.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> From experience, I have to disagree. Sure, smart teams will WANT to ignore the tank (rammus), but as soon as Ramm rolls in, taunts the AD carry or AP Nuker everyone will rush to kill that person. A lot of teams will not ignore someone that does that. I always initiate for my team and take a lot of focus as rammus. I don't think that helping my team with 12 armor 15 MR and 8 damage is going to do ANYTHING late game. Early game I won't need it as Rammus since I'll be jungling and everytime I gank the enemy will run rather than fight it out 3v2.
> I'll buy Randuins instead of thornmail. We'll see how it goes. Going to have to ignore the advice on Aegis.
> I also don't think Last Whisper is a smart "counter" towards Thornmail. Even if you did make them buy Last Whisper because YOU have a Thornmail, that will have helped your team because now their damage output is lower when they could have built a BT instead.
> Anyway, tried playing with Randuins first.
> 2 Terrible games. 1 was with a ******ed team. The other was with an ahry that disconnected the entire game after getting 6 minion kills.
> That said, even though the teams were derp as hell. I felt randuins was a considerably weaker item than thornmail. Wasn't a effecient for jungling, I saw myself dying a lot more than I should have been. Was dealing nowhere near the same amount of damage..
> Maybe Randuins is a good item as a 3rd or 4th item, but noway should it be first.


Most carriers buy a LW. Most smart teams will CC you before you can get to there carry and body block your powerball. Aegis is a 2kgold item that gives you and everyone on your team great stats. It's REALLY cheap for the stats it gives without the aura, and with the aura it's even better. With the current bruisher/atmogs meta, Last Whisper is a very common endgame item for AD carriers.

Randuins gives health and armour, and only 25 less armour than a Thornmail.

You should build a Phiolo stone and heart of gold early to get that passive GP5


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> From experience, I have to disagree. Sure, smart teams will WANT to ignore the tank (rammus), but as soon as Ramm rolls in, taunts the AD carry or AP Nuker everyone will rush to kill that person. A lot of teams will not ignore someone that does that. I always initiate for my team and take a lot of focus as rammus. I don't think that helping my team with 12 armor 15 MR and 8 damage is going to do ANYTHING late game. Early game I won't need it as Rammus since I'll be jungling and everytime I gank the enemy will run rather than fight it out 3v2.
> I'll buy Randuins instead of thornmail. We'll see how it goes. Going to have to ignore the advice on Aegis.
> I also don't think Last Whisper is a smart "counter" towards Thornmail. Even if you did make them buy Last Whisper because YOU have a Thornmail, that will have helped your team because now their damage output is lower when they could have built a BT instead.
> Anyway, tried playing with Randuins first.
> 2 Terrible games. 1 was with a ******ed team. The other was with an ahry that disconnected the entire game after getting 6 minion kills.
> That said, even though the teams were derp as hell. I felt randuins was a considerably weaker item than thornmail. Wasn't a effecient for jungling, I saw myself dying a lot more than I should have been. Was dealing nowhere near the same amount of damage..
> Maybe Randuins is a good item as a 3rd or 4th item, but noway should it be first.


From experience, I never seen a smart AD carry would be in the front line to get taunt by the Rammus, just saying








Thornmail has way too many counters: Madreds Bloodrazor, Sword of the divine, Banshee's Veil, Mercury Boots, A LOT of Lifesteal, Last Whisper, Quicksilver Sash. How is LW not a smart counter ? sure BT gives you more damage, but comparing 3k item to 2k item isn't really fair imo.
Let's say you're against a Vayne, would you get Thornmail or Randuin's ?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> From experience, I never seen a smart AD carry would be in the front line to get taunt by the Rammus, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thornmail has way too many counters: Madreds Bloodrazor, Sword of the divine, Banshee's Veil, Mercury Boots, A LOT of Lifesteal, Last Whisper, Quicksilver Sash. How is LW not a smart counter ? sure BT gives you more damage, but comparing 3k item to 2k item isn't really fair imo.
> Let's say you're against a Vayne, would you get Thornmail or Randuin's ?


Well when I play vayne I build her High attack speed with major life steal and tanks hate me


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> From experience, I have to disagree. Sure, smart teams will WANT to ignore the tank (rammus), but as soon as Ramm rolls in, taunts the AD carry or AP Nuker everyone will rush to kill that person. A lot of teams will not ignore someone that does that. I always initiate for my team and take a lot of focus as rammus. I don't think that helping my team with 12 armor 15 MR and 8 damage is going to do ANYTHING late game. Early game I won't need it as Rammus since I'll be jungling and everytime I gank the enemy will run rather than fight it out 3v2.
> I'll buy Randuins instead of thornmail. We'll see how it goes. Going to have to ignore the advice on Aegis.
> I also don't think Last Whisper is a smart "counter" towards Thornmail. Even if you did make them buy Last Whisper because YOU have a Thornmail, that will have helped your team because now their damage output is lower when they could have built a BT instead.
> Anyway, tried playing with Randuins first.
> 2 Terrible games. 1 was with a ******ed team. The other was with an ahry that disconnected the entire game after getting 6 minion kills.
> That said, even though the teams were derp as hell. I felt randuins was a considerably weaker item than thornmail. Wasn't a effecient for jungling, I saw myself dying a lot more than I should have been. Was dealing nowhere near the same amount of damage..
> Maybe Randuins is a good item as a 3rd or 4th item, but noway should it be first.
> 
> 
> 
> From experience, I never seen a smart AD carry would be in the front line to get taunt by the Rammus, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thornmail has way too many counters: Madreds Bloodrazor, Sword of the divine, Banshee's Veil, Mercury Boots, A LOT of Lifesteal, Last Whisper, Quicksilver Sash. How is LW not a smart counter ? sure BT gives you more damage, but comparing 3k item to 2k item isn't really fair imo.
> Let's say you're against a Vayne, would you get Thornmail or Randuin's ?
Click to expand...

With my build I destroy vaynes. Have never had a problem with one. Also, I don't stand in front of my team as Rammus like many tanks do. I go around the side and whenever someone makes a mistake or initiates, I come in through the side and taunt the AD carry or AP nuker. If they wanna blow CC on me, that's a win win. The only time I lead head on is when the game is already won and I'm super fed or my team is.


----------



## groundzero9

Hey guise am I doing it right?


----------



## stu.

You lost a game, so I think not.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Hey guise am I doing it right?


seems you do...







gratz!


----------



## andyroo89

Don't let him fool ya, I was there for 90% of those games (except the leblanc one) to protect him. ;P

Now, for a ginger girl time!



dem glasses .


----------



## groundzero9

Lies. Andy is just jealous that I'm super pro.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Don't let him fool ya, I was there for 90% of those games (except the leblanc one) to protect him. ;P
> Now, for a ginger girl time!
> 
> dem glasses .


O.O .....oh...right league of legends. what they said.

but anyways anyone up for some games? i wanna get better at this game and they say to play like the best you gotta play with the best. anyone?

in game name: xFlamingMidgetx


----------



## Simca

Vayne is really powerful, but man, she can't take a hit from a turret for crap.


----------



## Drybones5

I just signed up.

My summoner name is Drybones5

I'm LVL 30

Champions I play: (mains are bolded)

Alistar
*Anivia*
*Annie*
Caitlyn
*Karma*
Malzahar
*Maokai*
Miss Fortune
*Morgana*
Nasus
*Nidalee*
*Singed*
Swain
*Taric*
Teemo
*Veigar*
*Xerath*

Useless facts about me.

The champion I will always choose for a ranked game is Anivia as she is my best champ. Morgana is my favorite champion. I play Singed as my tank and Maokai as my jungle. I support with either Taric or Karma but I prefer mage Karma. Annie was the first champion I played and the first one I bought.

I hate champions that can dash, jump, or blink onto you and I don't play a single champion that does except maokai who has his root. Mid AP Mage is my favorite role. I'm trying my best to do more AD and so far I don't play any melee AD champs although I own Yi, Shaco, and Eve but don't play them.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Vayne is really powerful, but man, she can't take a hit from a turret for crap.


Why are you taking turret hits?


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Why are you taking turret hits?


Pro turret dives


----------



## andyroo89

Ground stop lying about my "lie"


----------



## Zackcy

Had to crop


----------



## stu.

Crop what?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Crop what?


Would link the album, but I would get in trouble


----------



## stu.

I heard they invented a private messaging system a while ago on the internet.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Had to crop


Beep Boop...


----------



## Zackcy

I will climb the solo que ladder with OPdamere, just watch me!

_*Ends up in 500 Elo*_


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I heard they invented a private messaging system a while ago on the internet.


Hahahahahahahaahaha this post made my night.


----------



## Zackcy

Man, there are some really weird and creepy subreddits.

Bet Andy is a mod of r/redheads. Fow sure.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, there are some really weird and creepy subreddits.
> Bet Andy is a mod of r/redheads. Fow sure.


Or maybe Andy starred in some "movie"


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, there are some really weird and creepy subreddits.
> Bet Andy is a mod of r/redheads. Fow sure.


Did someone say REDDIT? Don't touch me you filthy casual. 4chan master race reporting in.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Did someone say REDDIT? Don't touch me you filthy casual. 4chan master race reporting in.


4chan. Sense. That place makes none of it.

Seriously, every time I go there. Gore and very strange porn. That is it. I can't make any sense of it.

Just went on /v. Girls puking into each other mouthes jpg. In a thread about Swtor.

And............this....


----------



## JoeyTB

Why do I have a feeling that some time in the future there will be a police report on 'The Red Head Stalker,' or something along those lines maybe I should notify the police just in case









Me wants olaf, if I didn't buy Nasus I would be there by now ffffuuuuu

http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578

Edit: Best nunu kill ever... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4kIZX2JHTY&feature=g-upl&context=G2591337AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Edit: Best nunu kill ever... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4kIZX2JHTY&feature=g-upl&context=G2591337AUAAAAAAAAAA


Andy y u no do that?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Andy y u no do that?


That skarner was a idiot for not noticing it.

I would've done it from the bushes so it would've been totally hidden if I were to assume it was smart skarner.


----------



## TheOddOne

That was nothing, check this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y_4V84vipw


----------



## TFL Replica

Nothing to see here. Foliage makes people invisible.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Nothing to see here. Foliage makes people invisible.
> *img snip*[/URL]


Did Riot ever fix the glitch where Valkyrie Leona's armor would disappear in the brush?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Did Riot ever fix the glitch where Valkyrie Leona's armor would disappear in the brush?


I wouldn't know. I tried Leona when she was free and my derp teammates never seemed to understand what her abilities do. I'm never ever going to buy her unless I have a guaranteed premade.


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> That skarner was a idiot for not noticing it.
> I would've done it from the bushes so it would've been totally hidden if I were to assume it was smart skarner.


I don't think it matters. I think you need to see Nunu for the ult to show up.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> I don't think it matters. I think you need to see Nunu for the ult to show up.


^ this


----------



## TheOddOne

New skins are out


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Andy y u no do that?
> 
> 
> 
> That skarner was a idiot for not noticing it.
> 
> I would've done it from the bushes so it would've been totally hidden if I were to assume it was smart skarner.
Click to expand...

Good skarners don't pull the golem into the bush or notice massive drop in atk speed.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Andy y u no do that?
> 
> 
> 
> That skarner was a idiot for not noticing it.
> 
> I would've done it from the bushes so it would've been totally hidden if I were to assume it was smart skarner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good skarners don't pull the golem into the bush or notice massive drop in atk speed.
Click to expand...

that is what I mean, the bush comment. The statement about you would have to see nunu to see his ulti I guess it could be true, I need to go do some tests.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> New skins are out


so... are you TSM TheOddOne?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> so... are you TSM TheOddOne?


FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, NO Jesus Christ I am gonna fix this problem. BRB


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> so... are you TSM TheOddOne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, NO Jesus Christ I am gonna fix this problem. BRB
Click to expand...


----------



## GFreak45

Banned for a day for trolling an ashe who managed to go 1/15/5 but my Sum name is Bwanga
I own and play *every char except* the following: Shen, Shyvana, Galio, Ahri

Reasons why i dont own them:
Shen: Next to buy :/ Hes fun
Shyvana: Only hero i dont like... kinda boring, much rather play renekton if im using rage
Galio: Lotta fun, buying after shen if i dont buy Ahri
Ahri: kinda fun, needs a longer range or a slight buff before i really enjoy her, not that shes super underpowered at the moment

Characters i play most:
Caster: Brand, Vlad, almost any Generic or Hybrid (IE: Annie, Leblanc/Akali, Jax)
Physical: Vayne (speedtank spec, dont understand it till you see it), Noct (AS/Crit spec duh... i mid with noct) and any other generic phys, ranged or not
Tank: Amumu and Jarv are my favs, i own almost all tanks though and play them all
Support: Kayle, Nida, Tank Soraka, some Sona
Odd Builds: Vayne (AS/Health/MR/Armor build, 2.5 as 100 armor 100 mr 3k health), Poppy (full ap build, lichbane, rylais, etc), Warwick (tankwick: rush heart of ice MR boots and spirit vissage = gg), Crit Sion (non-ap Crit hitter, duh)

Wins: 640ish

5v5 ranked team: None (open to joining one)

Rune pages: 5
AP/CDR
Crit Damage/Tankiness (Armor and MR runes)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> I can't even comprehend how difficult it must be for a new person going in playing against 60 different champions and not knowing any of their moves.


Newbies only play vs ~8 a week i think? the free ones + 450 ip and 1350 ip heroes as people buy them
Try going uba-smurf and buying a 975 RP hero on a lvl 1 account... Ever play Vladimir or Jax against lvl 1-10 summoners... its hirrarious. TF too, i went 35/1/0 with TF... DAMN OP TOWERS, got me once...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*


Hows this?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> Newbies only play vs ~8 a week i think? the free ones + 450 ip and 1350 ip heroes as people buy them
> Try going uba-smurf and buying a 975 RP hero on a lvl 1 account... Ever play Vladimir or Jax against lvl 1-10 summoners... its hirrarious. TF too, i went 35/1/0 with TF... DAMN OP TOWERS, got me once...


There are quite a few summoners, like myself, who bought the starting packages. I have ~30-40 champs, but I've only played 6-8 or so.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hows this?


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> There are quite a few summoners, like myself, who bought the starting packages. I have ~30-40 champs, but I've only played 6-8 or so.


i wouldnt recommend doing that until youv played for 3 months or so... so you get a good idea of what most of the free champs are like anyway, they recycle them ~every 8 rotations, you get 6 in 3 months


----------



## Simca

I have about 4.5-5 full rows of champions. Still nowhere near all of them.


----------



## GFreak45

lol the size of the row is different on every computer, i have 8 rows on my laptop, but only like 6 on my cousins computer...


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hows this?


haha







made me lol so hard xD my apologies!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hows this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o


----------



## Drybones5

It's like looking into a portal of scribbles....


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> 
> 
> It's like looking into a portal of scribbles....


LAWL


----------



## FlamingMidget

anyone wanna play a game? i've been trying to NOT play solo Q for two weeks now.....


----------



## andyroo89

msg me on LoL I may have one slot left.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> msg me on LoL I may have one slot left.


Andy, stop propositioning people on here.









Couldn't resist, that's what it sounded like on first read.


----------



## groundzero9

This one was without Andy.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> 
> This one was without Andy.


I was amazed he got a pentakill without needing me there dying so he can survive


----------



## Zackcy

Vayne with an IE ,PD, BT and another BF sword

Dats some crazy shizzle.

This is what playing Singed looks like


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Vayne with an IE ,PD, BT and another BF sword
> Dats some crazy shizzle.
> This is what playing Singed looks like


Oh, he got taunted LOL


----------



## JoeyTB

Lol at that .gf

Who let the dog out... That's what metagolem nasus does when no one on their team gets armour, the muppets.



















I love how i took the most damage and dealt the most damage at the same time...


----------



## Zackcy

Farm dat Q


----------



## JoeyTB

I think in the end it was hitting for upwards of 600+ damage on it <3 I also loved the fact that my wither + randuins kinda shut down a lot of their damage


----------



## TheOddOne

I have 6300 on my smurf, which champ should I buy ?
Champs I wanna have:
Ahri, Riven, Vayne, Brand, Lee Sin, Kennen.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I have 6300 on my smurf, which champ should I buy ?
> Champs I wanna have:
> Ahri, Riven, Vayne, Brand, Lee Sin, Kennen.


If you're good, Lee Sin. If you want fraudulent wins, Vayne. Otherwise Ahri.


----------



## HybLeaf

Hello saw this thread a few times but was too lazy to join~

But yeah, here I am








My IGN is LOvEKogA and I'm lvl 30

I usually fill in rolls when I play. I feel more comfortable with Sona support, solo top or sometimes AD carry.
Feel free to add me.


----------



## Drybones5

What's black and blue...



...and about to show you the definition of paaaaain?


----------



## Zackcy

I hate it when there is a farmed/fed Veigar/Leblanc/Brand and no one buys a Banshees.

Dasa y i like playing Ryze (when he is free, even though he is only 450ip, but i'm 2 cheap)


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I hate it when there is a farmed/fed Veigar/Leblanc/Brand and no one buys a Banshees.
> Dasa y i like playing Ryze (when he is free)


They did buy banshees. I would Q them first
stun
Dark matter asap
Deathfire grasp
Ult
Q again (cause it's only a second and a half cool down) if they survived

The entire combo does an average of 4000 damage if I have 800 ap


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> They did buy banshees. I would Q them first
> stun
> Dark matter asap
> Deathfire grasp
> Ult
> Q again (cause it's only a second and a half cool down) if they survived
> The entire combo does an average of 4000 damage if I have 800 ap


I once got 1k AP on Veigar in a 60 minutes game, with 1 R I evaporated the Cho'Gath


----------



## Simca

Merc treads makes veigar useless.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> They did buy banshees. I would Q them first
> stun
> Dark matter asap
> Deathfire grasp
> Ult
> Q again (cause it's only a second and a half cool down) if they survived
> The entire combo does an average of 4000 damage if I have 800 ap


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Merc treads makes veigar useless.


get haunting guise early and void staff later, fixed it









edit: I interpreted it wrong xD


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I once got 1k AP on Veigar in a 60 minutes game, with 1 R I evaporated the Cho'Gath


I can get 1000 ap easy in 40 minutes

one time I had 1300 ap. Death cap, meja's, etc lol


----------



## TFL Replica

One time I had some nut go AD veigar in my team. We still won.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

I just joined the club getting on chat.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Merc treads makes veigar useless.


+1 I always buy moonflair spellblade (on AP shaco) if I am against veigar, It is amazing how much 35% actually makes.


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Merc treads makes veigar useless.


Tell that to the merc treads cho that I burst down in one whole combo ^_^


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Merc treads makes veigar useless.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the merc treads cho that I burst down in one whole combo ^_^
Click to expand...











Nah, but seriously. MOST Veigars try to pull off the stun THEN orbitalfriendshipcannonofevildoing. Merc treads was beautifully designed to allow you to break out of the stun before the beam of death drops on you. More importantly, as Garen, you get hit with Stun, 1-2-run, silence, beam drops, spin--DEMACIA..Ignite, R Veigar dies.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but seriously. MOST Veigars try to pull off the stun THEN orbitalfriendshipcannonofevildoing. Merc treads was beautifully designed to allow you to break out of the stun before the beam of death drops on you. More importantly, as Garen, you get hit with Stun, 1-2-run, silence, beam drops, spin--DEMACIA..Ignite, R Veigar dies.


Yes, this is very true. However, at some point, they can instagib you without the dark matter space drop thingy.

Sigh, Jax's passive is now his ultimate's former passive. No more glass cannon 3k health Jax. And he can have 100% dodge for 2 seconds.........and it's on a 17 second CD.


----------



## Myrtl

100% dodge for 2 seconds... I think he should get a ranged aoe blind instead. It would be more useful to the team.


----------



## Simca

I tried Jax's new mechanics in a bot game. Can you believe the team I was playing with was trying to give up against bots? lol. I had to carry the entire team against bots, it was so sad.









Jax seemed still good to me.


----------



## Crunkles

Think I'm going to have to try the new Jax once I get home from work today, curious if he's still ridiculous.


----------



## Simca

I hate foreigners on LoL. They're all so stupid.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hate foreigners on LoL. They're all so stupid.


I hate playing on the NA server with people who speak NO english. Its stupid to not be able to communicate with team members, especially when they're feeding.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I hate playing on the NA server with people who speak NO english. Its stupid to not be able to communicate with team members, especially when they're feeding.


I hate when this happens on EUW







goddamnit, I speak English, it's not my native language either, so why don't you speak it









though I love getting flamed in other languages I happen to speak aswell







I'd love to see peoples' faces when I throw a reply at them in their language xD


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hate foreigners on LoL. They're all so stupid.


Funny mental picture of a Little Pony behind the computer swearing up a storm and smashing the keyboard with your hoof out of rage. Made my day.

I HATE when I see the name of the character I'm playing in a sentence from someone speaking a language I don't know. I know your talking bad about me! I will use google translate. I swear I will!!

ok you called my bluff.... stupid accent lines and funny hard to type characters....


----------



## Cacophony

anyone here in elo hell?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony*
> 
> anyone here in elo hell?


All ELOs are hell! But in seriousness, it gets a little better like 1600+ from what I've been told yet not always. Its all luck dude.

Edit: Also, duo-queue OP.


----------



## TrustKill

Don't know if anyone caught this little jewel, http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1696462
Congressman posting in the LoL forums XD


----------



## Drybones5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I tried Jax's new mechanics in a bot game. Can you believe the team I was playing with was trying to give up against bots? lol. I had to carry the entire team against bots, it was so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax seemed still good to me.


I tried Jax multiple games this today and he wasn't changed yet.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drybones5*
> 
> I tried Jax multiple games this today and he wasn't changed yet.


This is what I'd thought since I versed a Jax yesterday and he didn't seem different. Any idea when they plan to actually implement this?


----------



## Simca

That said, TK, everyone should send their representative a letter. It's already pre-written for you and if you want to add anything like I did, you can. It's really simple and to keep the internet free and innovation high, we need to reject SOPA.

https://action.eff.org/o/9042/p/dia/action/public/?action_KEY=8173


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> Don't know if anyone caught this little jewel, http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1696462
> Congressman posting in the LoL forums XD


I already messaged my congressman multiple times about this. Before LoL announced it, though, I did lol at congressman and +1 him for being maokai player.


----------



## Simca

Kinda' bored. Wanting to play with some OCNers. Anyone up for some LoL? In game name GarnetAlexandros


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Kinda' bored. Wanting to play with some OCNers. Anyone up for some LoL? In game name GarnetAlexandros


Won't be home for about 2 hours, I can then.


----------



## Simca

I suspect most people aren't home. Whenever everyone gets home is fine too.


----------



## hollowtek

I'm sick of all these red heads (not that I wouldn't hit it, oh by no means...). We need a change of scenery.


----------



## TrustKill

>________>


----------



## Shinhidora

Phreak said Jax will be patched in the next champion patch...

http://leaguecraft.com/news/sejuani-the-winter-s-claw-the-next-champion-96.xhtml


----------



## Zackcy

Why can't I have a special avatar


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Why can't I have a special avatar


Run for congres?


----------



## Zackcy

But I live in Canadia


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> I'm sick of all these red heads (not that I wouldn't hit it, oh by no means...). We need a change of scenery.


----------



## hollowtek

im ok with blonde hair blue eyes. you know what they say, its the same thing down there regardless of how you look (or how we say it in the ghetto, *p word* is *p word*).


----------



## Simca

Why are we posting pictures of underage girls now?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> im ok with blonde hair blue eyes. you know what they say, its the same thing down there regardless of how you look (or how we say it in the ghetto, *p word* is *p word*).


You mean you never notice the color of the lawn or the ... hills?


----------



## homer98

yew


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why are we posting pictures of underage girls now?


>implying that I'm still gonna post them.

Girl I use to talk to. She is the reason I like redheads now.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why are we posting pictures of underage girls now?
> 
> 
> 
> >implying that I'm still gonna post them.
> 
> Girl I use to talk to. She is the reason I like redheads now.
Click to expand...

~Decides not to hurt your feelings since this is someone you liked. <3~

That Ashe is at 1% when I'm at 100% What is this? She's on a Pentium 1


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *~Decides not to hurt your feelings since this is someone you liked. <3~*
> That Ashe is at 1% when I'm at 100% What is this? She's on a Pentium 1


Translation: I have something very nasty to say about that photo but I'm going to make you guess it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Decides not to hurt your feelings since this is someone you liked. <3~
> That Ashe is at 1% when I'm at 100% What is this? She's on a Pentium 1


I did not like her like that for many many reasons. XD

Edit; You can say it, Simca. There is couple reasons why I stopped talking to her.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Decides not to hurt your feelings since this is someone you liked. <3~
> That Ashe is at 1% when I'm at 100% What is this? She's on a Pentium 1
> 
> 
> 
> I did not like her like that for many many reasons. XD
> 
> Edit; You can say it, Simca. There is couple reasons why I stopped talking to her.
Click to expand...

She's a ginger and has no soulllll >:O








time to cook, play LoL later.

GG Cy--guy I played with.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> She's a ginger and has no soulllll >:O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to cook, play LoL later.
> GG Cy--guy I played with.


XD HAHAHAHAHA When that raging ginger video went viral 2 years ago I remember she messaged me and asked me if she has no soul cause she was a redhead. I said idk XD


----------



## Drybones5

I bought Jax today with IP and I'm very sad to see his old passive is getting taken away.

There was no reason to nerf Jax that way.


----------



## pjBSOD

Call me when this is the League of Legends club again.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Call me when this is the League of Legends club again.












Also, you should have said yes, you have no soul.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Call me when this is the League of Legends club again.


I find your lack of faith disturbing... *inhales,exhales*


----------



## andyroo89

this is the league of legends thread, Just a unofficial club inside this one. BTW I played warm up game as singed and I am dead serious it was so fun i was not even playing seriously and the other team decides to troll us by having 3 bot. okay, *flings them into turret* double kill!


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is the league of legends thread, Just a unofficial club inside this one. BTW I played warm up game as singed and I am dead serious it was so fun i was not even playing seriously and the other team decides to troll us by having 3 bot. okay, *flings them into turret* double kill!


Clubception!

3 people bot vs you is awesome most of the time







they get overconfident and tend to take crazy risks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is the league of legends thread, Just a unofficial club inside this one. BTW I played warm up game as singed and I am dead serious it was so fun i was not even playing seriously and the other team decides to troll us by having 3 bot. okay, *flings them into turret* double kill!


That an interesting coincidence because I picked singed in dominion today and I was flinging people into my base's death ray (not the regular turrets).


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Call me when this is the League of Legends club again.


Yes Lord Darth Vader.
TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Call me when this is the League of Legends club again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lord Darth Vader.
> TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN TEN
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## hollowtek

sigh i should start posting pictures of my ex ladies but i don't think my old lady would like that very much... hahaw... Asian milk FTW


----------



## Zackcy

I think we scared TK away


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I think we scared TK away


LOL


----------



## Zackcy

Jungling with GP5s is awesome.


----------



## andyroo89

Been there done that!


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is the league of legends thread, Just a unofficial club inside this one. BTW I played warm up game as singed and I am dead serious it was so fun i was not even playing seriously and the other team decides to troll us by having 3 bot. okay, *flings them into turret* double kill!


That game was soooo funny! we were like what? 3 tanks bot? okay! double kill! lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> That game was soooo funny! we were like what? 3 tanks bot? okay! double kill! lol


xD :3


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is the league of legends thread, Just a unofficial club inside this one. BTW I played warm up game as singed and I am dead serious it was so fun i was not even playing seriously and the other team decides to troll us by having 3 bot. okay, *flings them into turret* double kill!


Thats why I love singed, you don't have to be playing seriously to do well at all just run in fling their carry then proceed to run away only to return to do it again


----------



## Zackcy

1) Split push without wards
2) Whole team comes to stop you
3) Escape with 60%health


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this is the league of legends thread, Just a unofficial club inside this one. BTW I played warm up game as singed and I am dead serious it was so fun i was not even playing seriously and the other team decides to troll us by having 3 bot. okay, *flings them into turret* double kill!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I love singed, you don't have to be playing seriously to do well at all just run in fling their carry then proceed to run away only to return to do it again
Click to expand...

I love to vs. singed solo top , he almost never hurts me with his poison while i harass him.


----------



## Zackcy

Singed first couple of lvls are boring/hell. Then gets his Catalyst and hits 6 and he is unkillable!


----------



## stu.

I was wondering if you guys could help me come up with jungle runes for Udyr. If I understand correctly, I get another rune page at level 20? I currently have a tanking page for Shen and an AP page for Morgana. I'd like to make my next one a jungle page... so, help me out!


----------



## Zackcy

Rune pages are 6300 IP, or you can buy them with RP.

Atk speed reds, armour yellows, mr/lvl glphys, MS quints. Udyr's runes are pretty optional, you can go with whatever ones you desire, these are just the ones that most people use.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> She's a ginger and has no soulllll >:O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to cook, play LoL later.
> GG Cy--guy I played with.


Was fun, the last one didn't go so well haha. Win some ya lose some.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Rune pages are 6300 IP, or you can buy them with RP.
> Atk speed reds, armour yellows, mr/lvl glphys, MS quints. Udyr's runes are pretty optional, you can go with whatever ones you desire, these are just the ones that most people use.


Yeah this is a fairly basic setup. I run this setup on skarner and udyr on the occasions I actually play him.


----------



## stu.

Thanks for the tips guys!

... so I was playing randoms, and got an amazing group of guys. We decided to play again together, and I'm switching between Singed and Shen, can't decide... and then lock in... Twitch? Never played the champ before, and all of a sudden, I'm now stuck with this awesome group of guys against another premade team...

We were not doing so great, myself especially (learning a champ at these levels under those circumstances... not fun), and then all of a sudden, things started meshing. We pushed them out of our base, and took a nice chunk out of theirs. Then they pushed us back, and we barely stayed alive (they took down both turrents and exposed the nexus). We push once more into their base, and... I learned how OP R and E mixed together are on Twitch. Their people just fall over, and we finish off their nexus.

They had a fed Tryndamere and all. Was glorious.


----------



## pjBSOD

I really love this little comic, it's so true


----------



## andyroo89

Here is replay of my GP gameplay XD

http://www.leaguereplays.com/replays/match/137985/


----------



## Zackcy

Rumble is the single most annoying thing in the game to lane against.

Spammable shield, spammable slow, spammable flamethrower. He can just constantly harass you while he is farming at the same time. Wait 5 seconds and guess what? It's about to happen again. Freeeeeeeee haraaaaaaaaaaassssssssss


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, laning against Rumble is pretty beat. Usually when I have to lane against him I try to get Pantheon, Lee Sin, or Kennen.


----------



## JoeyTB

So many idiots playing and they are always on my team no matter what... :'( Just watching them go in like lemmings one by one to try kill one person all dying while trying is a sad sight to see. When is your own personal blacklist going to be introduced >_>


----------



## pjBSOD

I had a Mordekaiser feed an Urgot mid today. He kept screaming at me to gank, but I told him I couldn't be everywhere at once, especially when bot and top lane are also getting pushed hard.

It's okay though, refer to the comic I posted above to my feelings when I jungle.


----------



## Zackcy

Pff, that's NOTHING. I had a Xerath feed a .............wait for it...... LEE SIN mid. His response? "He maxed E first".


----------



## JoeyTB

Just actually had a really fun game, thing is what made it fun was that we had 2 leavers (bot lane). Just went around killing them (me blitz and Brand). We won a few team fights got a tower then they baroned and we lost :|

Link to ss


----------



## TFL Replica

Lee Sin is a machine. Thankfully most people don't know how to play him.


----------



## pjBSOD

The key to face rolling as Lee is to save your Q as long as you can, but also make sure you get the kill.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So two friends and I tried doing ranked 3's the other day.

What the hell is the meta on 3's? Is there even one? Cause we got stomped hard both games.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> So two friends and I tried doing ranked 3's the other day.
> 
> What the hell is the meta on 3's? Is there even one? Cause we got stomped hard both games.


Maybe this can help http://clgaming.net/board/board39-reign-of-gaming/board42-tier-lists/board54-threes/3931-i-barricade-i-s-3v3-tier-list-ranked-graves-patch/

Edit: I don't know how I found these lol videos but I found them quite amusing http://www.youtube.com/user/DuoWanLOL#p/u/1/KFRbvtky1y4


----------



## Simca

*Certain in-Game activity on your account has been found to be in violation of the Summoner's Code by the Tribunal.

As such, your account will be temporarily suspended until 2012-01-16 01:35:00.

The most common cause for this warning is either harassment or disruption of gameplay (intentional feeding, etc.). Bear in mind that the definition of harassment can range from direct, overt verbal harassment, to intentionally creating an unpleasant gameplay environment.

We want to encourage you to read the Summoner's Code and contribute to the community in a positive light.

Please note - a member of the Riot Games Customer Support Team is assigned to audit the system, paying particularly close attention to any serious penalties doled out by the Tribunal and confirming the verdict before allowing the punishment to be carried out.*

lol

Time to hop on smurf account.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *Certain in-Game activity on your account has been found to be in violation of the Summoner's Code by the Tribunal.
> As such, your account will be temporarily suspended until 2012-01-16 01:35:00.
> The most common cause for this warning is either harassment or disruption of gameplay (intentional feeding, etc.). Bear in mind that the definition of harassment can range from direct, overt verbal harassment, to intentionally creating an unpleasant gameplay environment.
> We want to encourage you to read the Summoner's Code and contribute to the community in a positive light.
> Please note - a member of the Riot Games Customer Support Team is assigned to audit the system, paying particularly close attention to any serious penalties doled out by the Tribunal and confirming the verdict before allowing the punishment to be carried out.*
> lol
> Time to hop on smurf account.


Oh, that sucks....my friend got banned before they gave out 450 RP, and he was a good summoner for the whole year haha


----------



## GFreak45

my ban was lifted this morning, 3 days is a little much for leaving when 2 people have a 1:1 death:minute ratio after 10 mins...
how is that even possible? doesnt it take almost a mit to revive, then theres walking time? and you know their boots werent upgraded id be suprised if they had enough gold for potions...

PS. Im excited to get back to 1 shotting teemos with nida spears









you know how much of a boner-kill it is to just get back to mid from buying and get a single nida spear to the face after hitting 1 minion 1 time and have to go back again...
im like the hoff, killing boners all over the world


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> my ban was lifted this morning, 3 days is a little much for leaving when 2 people have a 1:1 death:minute ratio after 10 mins...
> how is that even possible? doesnt it take almost a mit to revive, then theres walking time? and you know their boots werent upgraded id be suprised if they had enough gold for potions...
> 
> PS. Im excited to get back to 1 shotting teemos with nida spears


You don't get banned for one offense. Your case doesn't even make it to the Tribunal unless you have a certain number of reports over a certain period of time.


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> You don't get banned for one offense. Your case doesn't even make it to the Tribunal unless you have a certain number of reports over a certain period of time.


ok maybe i did insult their mothers... and express my shame that they are part of human society... and call them window lickers
what can i say, they deserved it...


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> my ban was lifted this morning, 3 days is a little much for leaving when 2 people have a 1:1 death:minute ratio after 10 mins...
> how is that even possible? doesnt it take almost a mit to revive, then theres walking time? and you know their boots werent upgraded id be suprised if they had enough gold for potions...
> PS. Im excited to get back to 1 shotting teemos with nida spears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know how much of a boner-kill it is to just get back to mid from buying and get a single nida spear to the face after hitting 1 minion 1 time and have to go back again...
> im like the hoff, killing boners all over the world


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> ok maybe i did insult their mothers... and express my shame that they are part of human society... and call them window lickers
> what can i say, they deserved it...


even so, the entire enemy team and your team should've reported you then, you normally dont get banned for an isolated incident


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> even so, the entire enemy team and your team should've reported you then, you normally dont get banned for an isolated incident


unless you have been banned before, this was a 3 day, and i never said it was my FIRST time doing this, first time since my first ban... which was like a week ago... and im pretty sure the other team reported me as well, they were some mega-trolls who talked crap like a fed panth takes skill... and kept saying they would report me... so meh

2 (from my team)
and 1-3 from enemy team right after getting off a ban...
= banned again


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> even so, the entire enemy team and your team should've reported you then, you normally dont get banned for an isolated incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you have been banned before, this was a 3 day, and i never said it was my FIRST time doing this, first time since my first ban... which was like a week ago... and im pretty sure the other team reported me as well, they were some mega-trolls who talked **** like a fed panth takes skill... and kept saying they would report me... so meh
> 
> 2 (from my team)
> and 1-3 from enemy team right after getting off a ban...
> = banned again
Click to expand...

If I may...
It doesn't matter how many times you were reported in the game. If they all reported you for one offense, that is one offense on your account (with however many votes to back it). You don't get moved to the Tribunal unless you have a quite a few offenses in recent history (up to a couple of months). So you need to be reported several times, in several different games, all recently. 9 reports in a single game doesn't mean you have a 9x better chance to have your case heard. Now if you left the game early and fed and 3 people reported you for each infraction in one game, then that would count as two offenses. But it takes more than one person reporting you for anything to happen.

Then after all of that, it gets moved to a lengthy Tribunal queue where it goes through a few iterations before a judgement is issued. If you got reported last week and banned today, it's highly likely that you were banned for something you did weeks or even months ago, and the recent reports could potentially land you in there again (this time with an even longer ban) sometime in the future.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> You don't get banned for one offense. Your case doesn't even make it to the Tribunal unless you have a certain number of reports over a certain period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ok maybe i did insult their mothers... and express my shame that they are part of human society... and call them window lickers
> what can i say, they deserved it...
Click to expand...

This. I don't regret anything I've ever said hostile to my teammates. They were all scum of the Earth that should have taken a poisonous shower.

I'll take the ban with pride. Likkabauss.

Now, time to smurf. *Black Panther Fist*

If anyone wants to join me in pub stomping on my low level smurf account, add GuRLStaR


----------



## GFreak45

add me! i wanna play with lowbies on my lvl 30 acct, ull get to see me 40/0 TF








Bwanga or G_Freak45
Curb stomp newbs ftw!

hmm, thats kinda... strange btw
and honestly i have almost 700 wins i reserve the right to give people with 200 wins who think they are pro and ruin my games new *******s, also i am a paying member, if they want to lose money by banning me, see if i give two baby ****s... ill just start playing HoN instead -.-

why wont my edit update?!?!?! :*(
there it goes


----------



## Simca

I'll add you after this game.


----------



## GFreak45

cool







i wont be home for at least 3 hrs though... im at work


----------



## Simca

It's so wrong, but so fun.

I didn't even abuse the kids. I pushed the lanes more than anyone else.


----------



## GFreak45

lol no mercy, i stop killing creeps after 11 and become a totally dickish player when i smurf, but what i thought was even better than ur 13:1 ratio was panths 0/11/0 score... thats some epic skillage and of course hes playing panth...

when hes lvl 30 hes gonna be owning everyone, with only panth







... watch


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> lol no mercy, i stop killing creeps after 11 and become a totally dickish player when i smurf, but what i thought was even better than ur 13:1 ratio was panths 0/11/0 score... thats some epic skillage and of course hes playing panth...
> 
> when hes lvl 30 hes gonna be owning everyone, with only panth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... watch


Panth and GP were in a lane against me and Ryze. They harassed pretty hard early on, but once I got 2nd level, the ball game changed as I unlocked my spin 2 win. I ended up killing panth at level 2, almost killed GP, but GP killed me with a miniscule amount of HP left. Ryze finished him off.

After that the harass turned into them getting slaughtered. I was fed like 6/1 by the 5 minute mark.

Somwhere near level 11, Panth and GP started trolling. I completely destroyed their will to play.


----------



## GFreak45

lol i like that post...
you seem awefully chipper about will-crushing









honestly idk how GP would get harass-owned by garen... with his musket his harassment is huge and his healing is too... same with panth, that spear, they must have been absolutely horrid


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> lol i like that post...
> you seem awefully chipper about will-crushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly idk how GP would get harass-owned by garen... with his musket his harassment is huge and his healing is too... same with panth, that spear, they must have been absolutely horrid


I've faced really good Panth+GP combos. They are wreckers early game in a lane. 1) Yes, they were pretty bad. 2), I would allow myself to by the open target, where GP would pop me with his Q and Panth with his Spear. I ate the damage, but also allowed Ryze to spam skills on them everytime they came in. After getting hit for some decent damage, I pulled back, allowed regen to kick in, popped a potion and continued. As soon as I pushed up far enough, I jumped into the bush. As soon as Garen is in a bush, it's usually GG. Anyone stupid enough to face check the bush gets WRECKED. Silence + Spin is just devastating early game. GP came from their side of the lane bush to mine, got silenced and spun on. Thing about laning with Ryze is. If you go to harass like I do and follow them to their side of the map, when you go to retreat, typically ranged people turn around to get free hits on you. If they did, Ryze would sneak up and skill spam them. Throw in a single error and that leads to a kill. Silence Spin Ignite and someone died, hit level 6, q for speed, R for kill under turret.

My problem in higher level game play is when someone is:

A ******
A Noob
Not on the same page as you
when you go to dive, what would be an easy kill is turned to either a death or you having to B without a kill. It's like. I'm pinging. I know this character and what his limitations are. Just follow me in. I'm tanking the damage so you're in no way in harms way. At worst, you get an assist.

Please, just follow me under a turret and ensure he dies fast. Diving someone with stun, root or slow is extremely deadly. Have had so many instances where I was at full HP, they enemy was low and I ended up dying or retreating cuz my teammate would not follow me under turret to get an easy kill.

People are SO scared of the turret it's ridiculous. I can understand not wanting to dive 2 enemies under a turret. But FFS, when we're both full HP and the enemy is 1/4 HP DIVE HIM. WTH? I hate when my laning partner just derp dee dees.

Also, everyone make fun if Cynez. He's played 90+ minutes in a single LoL game. I didn't know that was possible...

Then I looked and saw Taemari playing a 2 hour+ game. :|


----------



## Zackcy

Do you REALLY have to tell people to take a poison shower or say something about their mom? Seriously?

I can't think of anything that someone could do in a game of Lol that would make them "scum of the earth".


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Do you REALLY have to tell people to take a poison shower or say something about their mom? Seriously?
> 
> I can't think of anything that someone could do in a game of Lol that would make them "scum of the earth".


Are you sure you play this game?


----------



## Zackcy

Yes, and I don't care if someone builds boots5 and feeds 50 kills. It's just a game. I wouldn't want them to take a poison shower over......... A VIDEO GAME.

Anyways, you two have inspired me to do some tribunal cases, and I like browsing r/bestoftrubnal while doing them, and found this little gem



In all seriousness though, dat burst must really hurt if you have no armour


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yes, and I don't care if someone builds boots5 and feeds 50 kills. It's just a game. I wouldn't want them to take a poison shower over......... A VIDEO GAME.
> 
> Anyways, you two have inspired me to do some tribunal cases, and I like browsing r/bestoftrubnal while doing them, and found this little gem
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, dat burst must really hurst if you have no armour


You're just a little angel.


----------



## TFL Replica

When I see "scum of the earth" I automatically think of griefers, flamers and those that take the game too seriously aka kids that make headlines when they travel to murder a friend over a game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're just a little angel.


Aw, tanks

But no, I do angry a lot, and maybe caps lock yell from time to time. But something like telling the person to go commit suicide is over the line.

EDIT: Just played a game where a Twitch and Jax botlane fed 8 kills, and had less than half of my c.s........combined..............and I was jungling. He blamed me for not ganking, even though I baited Malphite and Cait into the turret, got Cait killed and They killed Malphite. End game, Twitch writes in /all "RAPART NUB UDYR FOR NOT GAKIN".

Never said a word to them.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> add me! i wanna play with lowbies on my lvl 30 acct, ull get to see me 40/0 TF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwanga or G_Freak45
> Curb stomp newbs ftw!
> hmm, thats kinda... strange btw
> and honestly i have almost 700 wins i reserve the right to give people with 200 wins who think they are pro and ruin my games new *******s, also i am a paying member, if they want to lose money by banning me, see if i give two baby ****s... ill just start playing HoN instead -.-
> why wont my edit update?!?!?! :*(
> there it goes


Wow, you have people with 200 wins in your game ? the chance of me getting a teammates with <500 wins is 0.1%, every normal game is as stressful as a ranked game, once we got a 1500 Elo Swain who was against a 2k Elo Tryndamere top, matchmaking real broken. I wish I have 200 wins opponents, I'd be so happy


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wow, you have people with 200 wins in your game ? the chance of me getting a teammates with <500 wins is 0.1%, every normal game is as stressful as a ranked game, once we got a 1500 Elo Swain who was against a 2k Elo Tryndamere top, matchmaking real broken. I wish I have 200 wins opponents, I'd be so happy


Did the Swain win? He should have


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Did the Swain win? He should have


Sadly no







it's funny when he said "this game is worse than hotshotgg's current game" and the Trynd replied "I'm higher than HS" haha


----------



## Zackcy

Man, Linkin's Park first album is pretty good. 9 years old, it's new to me


----------



## pjBSOD

Reanimation will change your life. That album is gold.


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Wow, you have people with 200 wins in your game ? the chance of me getting a teammates with <500 wins is 0.1%, every normal game is as stressful as a ranked game, once we got a 1500 Elo Swain who was against a 2k Elo Tryndamere top, matchmaking real broken. I wish I have 200 wins opponents, I'd be so happy


my opponents avg 400-500 wins
my allies avg 200 wins, im the balance-maker
avg of 600 and 200 = 400...
its just a simple addition and division/averaging, i used to get games with people with 100 wins (opponents) but no more of that

and sorry i didnt come online simca i wound up drinking with my sister


----------



## Zackcy

Alrighty.

Also, I like to stack flat MR reduction and penetration on Karthus. With magic pen reds + quints ,sorc boots, Abyscall and your Wall of Pain, that is a total of 90 magic resist ignored. Void staff is meh.

And if you have another AP on your team, they will love the 55 magic resist reduction.


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My problem in higher level game play is when someone is:
> 
> A ******
> A Noob
> Not on the same page as you


So if i get you correctly... you just have a problem with higher level game play...


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> So if i get you correctly... you just have a problem with higher level game play...


haha









God, yesterday I played some normal blind picks... instead of normal draft picks and ranked... damn I thought ELO hell was bad, but blind pick beats everything lol







quad AP or quad AD does not work vs a semismart team!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, yesterday I played some normal blind picks... instead of normal draft picks and ranked... damn I thought ELO hell was bad, but blind pick beats everything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quad AP or quad AD does not work vs a semismart team!


Quad? I once saw a Penta-AD team. Everyone just bought thornmails.


----------



## hollowtek

Any thoughts of the new champ? Everyone I've seen use him so far is god awful.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Any thoughts of the new champ? Everyone I've seen use him so far is god awful.


What new champ?


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quad? I once saw a Penta-AD team. Everyone just bought thornmails.


Well it'd be stupid if 4 people in my team were AD that I'd pick AD aswell









Pure AD or AP teams are so easy to win from... unless they can end it after 15mins









Once had a 3v3 vs 3 casters, we just steamrolled over them after a few minutes


----------



## Zackcy

Randuins + Frozen Heart + Thornmail

huehuehue

In other news, apparently, playing at 7 in the morning is bad. Yi on each team. Both were fed. Our team had 2 stuns, and they couldn't kill him >.>

Their Yi build fratmogs, ours rushed PD. We lost









It's like I'm lvl 20 again.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Randuins + Frozen Heart + Thornmail
> huehuehue
> In other news, apparently, playing at 7 in the morning is bad. Yi on each team. Both were fed. Our team had 2 stuns, and they couldn't kill him >.>
> Their Yi build fratmogs, ours rushed PD. We lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like I'm lvl 20 again.


The thornmail would probably be overkill







the slows from Randuin and FH completely shutdown auto-attack ad'ers.

Building yi like a bruiser is a lot better most of the time, he's way too squishy otherwise and easily countered... nothing more scary than a beefy yi with lifesteal popping his ulti on you







though against squishy teams with a team that has some stuns, flat nukeage yi mostly works wonders


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Randuins + Frozen Heart + Thornmail
> huehuehue
> In other news, apparently, playing at 7 in the morning is bad. Yi on each team. Both were fed. Our team had 2 stuns, and they couldn't kill him >.>
> Their Yi build fratmogs, ours rushed PD. We lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like I'm lvl 20 again.
> 
> 
> 
> The thornmail would probably be overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the slows from Randuin and FH completely shutdown auto-attack ad'ers.
> 
> Building yi like a bruiser is a lot better most of the time, he's way too squishy otherwise and easily countered... nothing more scary than a beefy yi with lifesteal popping his ulti on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though against squishy teams with a team that has some stuns, flat nukeage yi mostly works wonders
Click to expand...

x2 Dorans > boots > sheen > wriggles > boots lv 2 > triforce the only way to build yi.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> x2 Dorans > boots > sheen > wriggles > boots lv 2 > triforce the only way to build yi.


Why would you build Trinity Force on yi? I've never seen a yi with it or even though about building one on him... Trinity Force is great for ad champs that constantly cast spells like Ezreal... but the amount of times it would proc on Yi is totally not worth it imo...

For almost the same gold you'll get a bloodthirster and a zeal...

but ah well, guess it comes down to playstyle!


----------



## TFL Replica

Where do you guys find all these LoL comics?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My problem in higher level game play is when someone is:
> 
> A ******
> A Noob
> Not on the same page as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if i get you correctly... you just have a problem with higher level game play...
Click to expand...

I have a problem with scaredy cat LoL.


----------



## TFL Replica

I noticed my masteries are major bugged. Has this every happened to anyone?



Things got worse. Curiosity got the better of me and I clicked save masteries. Now I can't even undo...


----------



## JoeyTB

Can you actually play with the trees maxed out? If so that would be pretty op ...


----------



## Zackcy

_You have slain an enemy!_

Team begins to run away as they lost the teamfight

Press R

_Triple Kill!_

*changes pants*


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Can you actually play with the trees maxed out? If so that would be pretty op ...


I would never play with an unfair advantage. It doesn't seem to notice that I have negative points to spend.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I noticed my masteries are major bugged. Has this every happened to anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Things got worse. Curiosity got the better of me and I clicked save masteries. Now I can't even undo...


I play TF Replica as a jungler/carry/support/assasin/tank/rangeDPS/melee champion, rushing Trinity Force because I speced into the utility tree.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I play TF Replica as a jungler/carry/support/assasin/tank/rangeDPS/melee champion, rushing Trinity Force because I speced into the utility tree.












Like any good summoner, I fixed the problem without abusing it. But I will admit I was tempted to try it out.


----------



## stu.

You didn't even try it in a custom game?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I play TF Replica as a jungler/carry/support/assasin/tank/rangeDPS/melee champion, rushing Trinity Force because I speced into the utility tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any good summoner, I fixed the problem without abusing it. But I will admit I was tempted to try it out.
Click to expand...

Translation: "It didn't work, so I ditched it."

Since we're doing skits of games we played.

_I..am Master...Yi...the greatest swordsman that ever lived...

ALPHA STRIKE! HYA!! E+R, Hyayhayhyahya diving under turret like a master bauss hya hya hya, almost gonna get a triple KILLLL EYES BULGING, VEINS SHOWING, GOING GOD MODE.

TRIPLE KILL!!!--SORAKA! StarCall!

Master Yi. o_o

:|_


----------



## stu.




----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> x2 Dorans > boots > sheen > wriggles > boots lv 2 > triforce the only way to build yi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you build Trinity Force on yi? I've never seen a yi with it or even though about building one on him... Trinity Force is great for ad champs that constantly cast spells like Ezreal... but the amount of times it would proc on Yi is totally not worth it imo...
> 
> For almost the same gold you'll get a bloodthirster and a zeal...
> 
> but ah well, guess it comes down to playstyle!
Click to expand...

Its pretty decent on champions that have 2 very distinct abilities that scale on AD or AP (such as sion , yi or ezreal) because they can make use of all those stats.

Besides , his burst is still pretty insignificant compared to other mages even if he does get lichbane that you might as well do more sustain damage with the stats from triforce.

I'll show you when i get better net in 3 days.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm sad nobody plays Ezreal now








used to be my favorite and my first 6300 ip champ.


----------



## TrustKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm sad nobody plays Ezreal now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to be my favorite and my first 6300 ip champ.


I love playing ezreal, especially when I wait for someone to B then shoot my ult into their base and kill them as they appear


----------



## rprice06

one picture to sub up my gameplay lately


Has the game changed much or what? its been like 2 months and it doesnt seem nearly the same... in a good way, but man I suck again


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> one picture to sub up my gameplay lately
> 
> Has the game changed much or what? its been like 2 months and it doesnt seem nearly the same... in a good way, but man I suck again


yeah the last few months, the metas change ridicilously fast


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> one picture to sub up my gameplay lately
> 
> Has the game changed much or what? its been like 2 months and it doesnt seem nearly the same... in a good way, but man I suck again


New champs are broken, that's why


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> New champs are broken, that's why


Viktor is far from overpowered... in fact.. he's pretty useless compared to other AP carries. I think he was put in Tier 4 for solo queue.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> one picture to sub up my gameplay lately
> 
> Has the game changed much or what? its been like 2 months and it doesnt seem nearly the same... in a good way, but man I suck again


Miss derping with you <3


----------



## Zackcy

Best way to counter Rammus; Trundle. Wait for him to DBC, and then ulti him.

Dam, I want to try this.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Viktor is far from overpowered... in fact.. he's pretty useless compared to other AP carries. I think he was put in Tier 4 for solo queue.


CHAMPS BRO


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> CHAMPS BRO


What?


----------



## andyroo89

im DERPLAF


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> im DERPLAF


Don't disgrace the Dovahkiin by calling him that


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Don't disgrace the Dovahkiin by calling him that


URGE TO DERP RISING!!!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Don't disgrace the Dovahkiin by calling him that


Dat bro ain't dragonborn.
Shyvana says: Oh no you di'int!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Dat bro ain't dragonborn.
> 
> Shyvana says: Oh no you di'int!


Well he was the dragon born then he ... got fired, bet you weren't expecting that ha.

Just lost a game because my team let tryn farm >_< I ganked him twice in lane, gave kass loads of blue buff but still was too scared to do anything without me there.


----------



## andyroo89

Hmmm
Brolaf - awesomefor derping
Singed - Awesome for derping
GP - Awesome for Derping
Nunu - Awesome for derping

Maokai - Not awesome when serious.


----------



## TFL Replica

It would be awesome if singed could toss allied champs.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone seen the new sejuani abilities? I think I really want her hopefully she comes out tuesday


----------



## andyroo89

I can see her being op with permafrost if she lanes with frost champ... (nunu , anivia , ashe)


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hmmm
> Brolaf - awesomefor derping
> Singed - Awesome for derping
> GP - Awesome for Derping
> Nunu - Awesome for derping
> Maokai - Not awesome when serious.


Don't you remember our garen + ww derping times?









Also <3 jungle olaf, just need to learn how to play him mid game and I think i'll be set.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I can see her being op with permafrost if she lanes with frost champ... (nunu , anivia , ashe)


Think she will be out tuesday? or should I spend my 6300 on riven


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It would be awesome if singed could toss allied champs.


Or if champs could link ultimates and create ultimate ultimates.

Garen+Lux, Spinning lazer beam of death.

Amirite?


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Or if champs could link ultimates and create ultimate ultimates.
> Garen+Lux, Spinning lazer beam of death.
> Amirite?


uarite









Karthus + Fizz = Requiem of Jaws
Warwick + Malzahar = Forever Supressed
Sion + Olaf = PPPPPPENTAKILL!

And my favorite:

Karma + Udyr = Magikarp's Splash


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> uarite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karthus + Fizz = Requiem of Jaws*
> Warwick + Malzahar = Forever Supressed
> Sion + Olaf = PPPPPPENTAKILL!
> And my favorite:
> Karma + Udyr = Magikarp's Splash


*Karthus + Fizz + Lux*

Everyone gets chomped by sharks with frickin lasers as a global ulti.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Or if champs could link ultimates and create ultimate ultimates.
> Garen+Lux, Spinning lazer beam of death.
> Amirite?


Garen, Lux, J4, dem DEMACIAs


----------



## JoeyTB

Janna + Galio, yeah you work out how that one works D:


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, yesterday I played some normal blind picks... instead of normal draft picks and ranked... damn I thought ELO hell was bad, but blind pick beats everything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quad AP or quad AD does not work vs a semismart team!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quad? I once saw a Penta-AD team. Everyone just bought thornmails.


It does work, in rare instances.

This video shows one of them. 5AD team, all pushing mid, all running Heal/Teleport. Victory in under 10 minutes.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> It does work, in rare instances.
> This video shows one of them. 5AD team, all pushing mid, all running Heal/Teleport. Victory in under 10 minutes.


Yeah a team of b... buddies can pull it off, not a bunch of random derps.


----------



## Zackcy

Think I'm going to get lebonkers.


----------



## andyroo89

I cannot wait for new champ, Lane with her and I play as nuhnuh XD


----------



## Zackcy

Rumble loses lane to Mundo and Jax.

How?


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Rumble loses lane to Mundo and Jax.
> How?


Overextended, slow, stun, slow, die


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinhidora*
> 
> Overextended, slow, stun, slow, die


Unless the Jax was running dodge runes, which I doubt he did, can't stun unless you gets tabis.

All Rumble has to do is C.S safely till lvl 6, and 1v2 them.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Janna + Galio, yeah you work out how that one works D:


Or Janna+Amumu xD or Janna+ Morgana, mega FUUUUUU


----------



## TFL Replica

Is morde any good now?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is morde any good now?


I haven't seen that meatbag in a while, I think maybe people stopped playing him because his not stupidly powerful anymore..


----------



## Simca

I think Morde is balanced now. He's not super OP like before, but he's not completely wrecked like after the nerf.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm going to see if I can tap into my inner huehuehue.


----------



## Shinhidora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is morde any good now?


I always use Morde to counter Irelia top, but that's it... Harass her all the time and when you hit 6 just kill her with ult and ignite...


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yeah a team of b... buddies can pull it off, not a bunch of random derps.


Look up Naheer's Graves game on LoLReplay. A friend of mine (Nlky) soloqueue'd and convinced everyone to go ad.


----------



## JoeyTB

Just purchased Morg again, time to troll it up with spell shield <3


----------



## blkhwk20k

Sup guys! I've been playing League off and on for about 4 months now, still getting the hang of everything. Right now I mostly stick to Leona or Amumu, saving up points for glyphs.


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna play in the Elo Hell tournament with me ? must be 200+ wins and <1375 Elo


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna play in the Elo Hell tournament with me ? must be 200+ wins and <1375 Elo


Is that a real tournament or just something you made up?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Is that a real tournament or just something you made up?


It is a real tournament.
http://www.lolreport.com/2011/12/tournament-ryze-up/


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Is that a real tournament or just something you made up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a real tournament.
> http://www.lolreport.com/2011/12/tournament-ryze-up/
Click to expand...

I'd sign up if you told me sooner , i don't think we could get 3 more members in time.


----------



## stu.

Seems to be endorsed by Riot... but...
Quote:


> Must be at or bellow 1375 at the time of registration.


They even underlined the typo in their Eligibility section...


----------



## Simca

Where's the elo stat checker again?


----------



## Zackcy

So apparently, Lol was really stupidly broken back in 09.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So apparently, Lol was really stupidly broken back in 09.


Hm? For the most part, it wasn't that bad at all. I do recall after the Udyr patch though, he was grossly overpowered. This was before Ranked (and Draft Mode) was in the game, so he couldn't be banned. He could literally sit in lane and ignore everything and laugh. It was the first and only time I recall Riot actually releasing an emergency patch to fix an OP champ.

Other than that, I don't remember it being that broken at all. Champs went in and out of phase and popularity, similar to the way it is now.


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I'd sign up if you told me sooner , i don't think we could get 3 more members in time.


i qualify. count me in?


----------



## Zackcy

Heimer is so much. 300 cs games


----------



## Chungster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Hm? For the most part, it wasn't that bad at all. I do recall after the Udyr patch though, he was grossly overpowered. This was before Ranked (and Draft Mode) was in the game, so he couldn't be banned. He could literally sit in lane and ignore everything and laugh. It was the first and only time I recall Riot actually releasing an emergency patch to fix an OP champ.
> Other than that, I don't remember it being that broken at all. Champs went in and out of phase and popularity, similar to the way it is now.


Xin Zhao? Leblanc? I remember playing right when Leblanc got released. Soooo much damage.


----------



## Simca

Sometimes it feels like you gain strength simply by by the amount of kills you have, not so much your equips..

It's tough playing with friends when their friends feed and you lose games it's like..ugh..almost feel like solo queing.


----------



## stu.

I'm going through the patch notes that were posted... I'm assuming Andy is not going to be happy...
Quote:


> Shaco
> Jack in the Box duration lowered to 60 seconds from 90
> Jack in the Boxes now show their remaining duration (in seconds) in their mana bar


Seems like a fairly large nerf. Graves seems to be hit similarly.
Quote:


> Graves
> Buckshot Mana cost increased to 60/70/80/90/100 from 60/65/70/75/80
> Collateral Damage
> Initial damage reduced to 250/350/450 from 250/375/500
> Explosion damage reduced to 140/250/360 from 140/275/400
> Cooldown increased to 100/90/80 from 80/70/60


Granted, I don't play either champ, but these were by far the most significant reductions that I saw across all champ changes.

Source.


----------



## TFL Replica

Shaco placing a gazillion boxes in a bush was just getting ******ed.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I'm going through the patch notes that were posted... I'm assuming Andy is not going to be happy...
> Seems like a fairly large nerf. Graves seems to be hit similarly.
> Granted, I don't play either champ, but these were by far the most significant reductions that I saw across all champ changes.
> Source.


Regardless of the duration of his JITB I'm not mad about them, I am, however, glad they put his duration in mana bar (like wards) so I know when they're going down. I don't play AP shaco that much anymore, From what I can see his jungling is still the same. As long as the JITB AI does not get nerfed I am fine.
Quote:


> *Nunu*
> 
> Base attack speed increased to .625 from .613
> Attack speed per level increased to 2.25 from 1.08


Funny they give him small buffs when I play nunu again XD


----------



## TheOddOne

It's too late now







I guess I'll have to watch this Elo hell tourney then, should have find it earlier >_<


----------



## Zackcy

Shaco nerf means no more 2 min double buff lvl 3 ganks.


----------



## theturbofd

is sejuani coming out today?


----------



## Zackcy

Yup


----------



## theturbofd

oh snap getting that rp ready


----------



## pjBSOD

I would honestly wait to see how underpowered / overpowered she is. I usually wait a few days and watch a few streams before I make a judgement call on purchasing a new champ.


----------



## TFL Replica

I female, mounted, tank. That's all I need to know to want her.


----------



## TheOddOne

Her skins all look the same, meh.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Her skins all look the same, meh.


just bought her but I kinda wish they would have changed the mounts on her diff skins


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> just bought her but I kinda wish they would have changed the mounts on her diff skins


I think she will look good riding a white tiger like the one in WoW xD


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I think she will look good riding a white tiger like the one in WoW xD


You did not mention that game in this thread. *snaps fingers*


----------



## Lhino

Hey do you guys know when the patch will be available? Want to give the new Jax a try.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey do you guys know when the patch will be available? Want to give the new Jax a try.


It's already available for NA.


----------



## Crunkles

Anyone try the new Jax yet? I won't be home for 3 hours so I need to see if anyone else has yet









Edit: I need to stop leaving words out of sentences...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Anyone try the new Jax yet? I won't be home for 3 hours so I to see if anyone else has yet


He's a greater nightmare for mages and less invincible for ad carries.


----------



## GFreak45

does the 100% dodge work under turrets? >: )


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> He's a greater nightmare for mages and less invincible for ad carries.


I assume this is due to his ability to preemptively activate the ability and jump out with his stun about to proc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> does the 100% dodge work under turrets? >: )


From what I read, it is only physical, non-turret damage.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I assume this is due to his ability to preemptively activate the ability and jump out with his stun about to proc?


Yes, it's quite horrible. It takes almost zero skill to land it. You can ulti him with mal and then his stun will proc and demolish you or you can not ulti and die anyway.


----------



## chia233

It is surprising what a full set of runes and masteries do to a champ , especially when teaming up with half competent players.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes, it's quite horrible. It takes almost zero skill to land it. You can ulti him with mal and then his stun will proc and demolish you or you can not ulti and die anyway.


I'll have to check this out then. But just remember, it takes far more skill than his old dodge which made him impossible to kill to AD champs and only countered by sword of divine and a malz ulti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 
> It is surprising what a full set of runes and masteries do to a champ , especially when teaming up with half competent players.


Yes it is, lol. I was playing on my alt and I wanted to pull my hair out, although this is prolly due to the amount of champs and rune pages on my main...


----------



## hollowtek

Morde was never grossly overpowered. He's always been playable (before the nerfs he was solo lane capable, after nerf he wasn't even able to scare away a mouse). Now he's 80% original it seems, though they've taken away tons of tankability in exchange for AP scaling (why god, horrific because none of his spells have mage-like range with the exception of his ult). Most people just run when they see morde (except tryndamere) which makes it all the more frustrating because you can't even get close enough for a handshake.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm picking nothing but Soraka for my next few games.


----------



## Simca

Just played with a Mordekaiser that robbed me of 4 kills. Felt bad man.

Then of course, I get blamed for not ganking enough as the jungler. Even though my teammates fed 2/7 3/7 and other sorts of ridiculous numbers.

Games like these just make me shake my head. Had an Alistar that wouldn't tank, just protected turrets.

I just wonder how why I got stuck in such a crap elo bracket. I swear 90% of my games are just my teammates feeding and being ******ed..I know I don't play my best some games, but what the hell man..people are just so unskilled.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just played with a Mordekaiser that robbed me of 4 kills. Felt bad man.
> Then of course, I get blamed for not ganking enough as the jungler. Even though my teammates fed 2/7 3/7 and other sorts of ridiculous numbers.
> Games like these just make me shake my head. Had an Alistar that wouldn't tank, just protected turrets.
> I just wonder how why I got stuck in such a crap elo bracket. I swear 90% of my games are just my teammates feeding and being ******ed..I know I don't play my best some games, but what the hell man..people are just so unskilled.


Why don't you try some Dominion? More room for one individual to shine, less reliance on idiots.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just played with a Mordekaiser that robbed me of 4 kills. Felt bad man.
> 
> Then of course, I get blamed for not ganking enough as the jungler. Even though my teammates fed 2/7 3/7 and other sorts of ridiculous numbers.
> 
> Games like these just make me shake my head. Had an Alistar that wouldn't tank, just protected turrets.
> 
> I just wonder how why I got stuck in such a crap elo bracket. I swear 90% of my games are just my teammates feeding and being ******ed..I know I don't play my best some games, but what the hell man..people are just so unskilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try some Dominion? More room for one individual to shine, less reliance on idiots.
Click to expand...

Honestly, I tried Dominion. It seems like it's full of even more unskilled players. Seems like it's the go-to mode for noobs. You either completely annihilate a team or get annihilated. Rarely are there ever games where you truly go back and forth. I also prefer the classic mode.


----------



## andyroo89

DERPLAF ( o)_____(0 )


----------



## Zackcy

We were about to win this game, this Olaf on the other team was recking, then there GP DCed and we won.

How do you deal with Olaf? CC sure doesn't work.

Also, there are a lot of things I would do for a Gentlemen Cho skin.

ALSO, it takes more than five global ulties to kill a Karma.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> We were about to win this game, this Olaf on the other team was recking, then there GP DCed and we won.
> How do you deal with Olaf? CC sure doesn't work.
> Also, there are a lot of things I would do for a Gentlemen Cho skin.


wait till his ulti is over than you can kill him.


----------



## Zackcy

He can do a lot of damage before his ulti wears off. He is so strong in skirmishes and is pretty much un 1v1able


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> He can do a lot of damage before his ulti wears off. He is so strong in skirmishes and is pretty much un 1v1able


He's better than Trynd but the new Jax is even better.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> He can do a lot of damage before his ulti wears off. He is so strong in skirmishes and is pretty much un 1v1able
> 
> 
> 
> He's better than Trynd but the new Jax is even better.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOddOne

Countering Olaf ? Jarvan LOLOLOL
I love playing Vlad at low ELO, 9 kills 0 death per game, oh yeah


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Countering Olaf ? Jarvan LOLOLOL
> I love playing Vlad at low ELO, 9 kills 0 death per game, oh yeah


I know right? Won my first 3 ranked games with Vlad, the only 3 I've used him lol.


----------



## Simca

People need to uninstall LoL ASAP.

It's just sad and pathetic. No other way to phrase it.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Pretty sick of noobs playing ranked games. There are some very unskilled players out there who give up games. Went from a 1200 something ELO to 900....and that's because I get on when most of my friends aren't and solo queue....


----------



## Zackcy

Saw this intresting thread on reddit, where a 2k elo player played on his friends 750 elo account. He won 25 ranked games in a row. One game he went 30+ kills with Ryze.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Saw this intresting thread on reddit, where a 2k elo player played on his friends 750 elo account. He won 25 ranked games in a row. One game he went 30+ kills with Ryze.


Recent thread or old?


----------



## hollowtek

I don't doubt it. I played a few games with a 2k elo trynd and boy that guy didn't need any team help whatsoever. He just smashed on everyone and made them all look like droopy eyed armless children.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> I don't doubt it. I played a few games with a 2k elo trynd and boy that guy didn't need any team help whatsoever. He just smashed on everyone and made them all look like droopy eyed armless children.


Yeah, I have games like this when I get a couple competent people, but when your team derps harder than theirs and feeds the right people, even stopping with a champ like Trynd can be difficult if not impossible.


----------



## Cuar

Going to have to join in on this. Been playing the hell out of LoL again. Ill work on join the group tonight after work.


----------



## GFreak45

ever play akali in a low elo game? iss epoc fun
if you need to beef up your e-peen, this is something for you to try... tripple snowballing first half the game then straight to a full build afterwards, its like pre-this patch jax


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> ever play akali in a low elo game? iss epoc fun
> if you need to beef up your e-peen, this is something for you to try... tripple snowballing first half the game then straight to a full build afterwards, its like pre-this patch jax


I'd say he's almost as good post patch, stun timing just takes some skill and allows you to gank more effectively while jungling. You're more of a threat in the short term on Jax, instead of randomly being a boss during a 1v1. Time it right, and you're a boss when you want to be


----------



## andyroo89

Not gonna lie, when I went against a jarvan he slapped my face... hard.. Luckily I finished my build and slapped his metagolem build. :3


----------



## Cacophony

wukong <3

he is such a great champ


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony*
> 
> wukong <3
> he is such a great champ


Borderline OP after the recent buffs.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Not gonna lie, when I went against a jarvan he slapped my face... hard.. Luckily I finished my build and slapped his metagolem build. :3


Slap you with his dragon stick


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cacophony*
> 
> wukong <3
> 
> he is such a great champ
> 
> 
> 
> Borderline OP after the recent buffs.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Crunkles

I would disagree when it comes to ranked, but in normals he can be. It's all about countering champs, which can't be done easily in normals except through luck.


----------



## GFreak45

whats a good counter for wu? jarv and lux? for range and trap with his ult? a good trundle to block him in anyway when he invises? i mean lets be honest, hes a bruiser with invis, thats kinda op


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> whats a good counter for wu? jarv and lux? for range and trap with his ult? a good trundle to block him in anyway when he invises? i mean lets be honest, hes a bruiser with invis, thats kinda op


Udyr, Cho, Yorick, Lee, Garen, anyone with decent sustain.


----------



## GFreak45

i would be a jarv+karma combo would be a good counter, that combo (if you know what you are doing) can dive for 20 secs by lvl 9 without taking much turret damage, absorb, absorb, absorb


----------



## Plex

A good combo? I thought we were talking about top lane counters l0l. Monkey usually goes top or jungle.


----------



## GFreak45

iv only seen him bot, like ever, if hes not jungling that is :/

and i wasnt necessarily talking only about wukong then, thats just an op combo
ADD FTL


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I would disagree when it comes to ranked, but in normals he can be. It's all about countering champs, which can't be done easily in normals except through luck.


Yeah I get annoyed if my typical teammates don't go draft pick because solo top is my best position.

As for who counters wukong best - I run ryze against him, goes well.


----------



## andyroo89

Trundle is fun but it seems I just end up getting assist with him XD 3/4/18


----------



## hollowtek

is there even a counter for lee sin? As of this moment, he's totally uncounterable (and slightly OP). I'm strictly doing draft mode from now on as every game I've been in has a lee sin on the other team that's always snowballing like crazy.

Has anyone ever tried boots of mobility on LeBlanc? I've been imagining this for the gankability for a while, but have never truly committed to buying it (seeing how 99% of the time I'll be the only one with kills on my team while everyone else is feeding like crazy). Needless to say I've yet to win with LB for this reason lol. After playing as her I've learned that she's pretty similar to Dota's Morphling but not even nearly as epic in terms of mobility.

I've been reading that LB counters the holy hell out of Veigar, but late game I've always noticed that she always gets 1-2 hitted with my ult every time. It's true that if she lands her Q first you're pretty much done for but it's pretty easy to predict what most LB's do to close the gap (using W). So just have your E ready and at a distance at all times around her. It's better to get hit with 1 of her W, Q, and ult her for instant death. And it seems everytime I play with randoms and choose Veigar, the other team always has an LB. It's a little frustrating early game because she deals such epic damage and her low Ult CD is extremely -op-. It's hilarious because I'll always have under 380 AP as Veigar when matched against an LB who's been snowballing and has over 750ap. 1 Q and R and she's done.

I also don't understand the matchmaking in my games as of late, it seems as though Riot intentionally sets me up against champs specifically designed to counter the champs I use lol. What the heck is the point of that? I could see if it was draft, but most of the time it isn't.

Also I've been on a huge stint when it comes to wins. I had 65% ish win ratio then the last string of games has pushed me way back down to 52%. It seems like it's telling me that if I don't use Garen I will lose guaranteed -_-.


----------



## GFreak45

accidently hit submit while testing out a signature :/


----------



## Simca

Nothing more satisfying than carrying a very poor team to victory and single handedly destroying a team 1v3. Feels good man. Warwick ftw.

Malady, Wit's End, GA, Double BT and Madreds.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nothing more satisfying than carrying a very poor team to victory and single handedly destroying a team 1v3. Feels good man. Warwick ftw.
> Malady, Wit's End, GA, Double BT and Madreds.


I thought you uninstalled? Well thats what it said in one of your previous posts.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I thought you uninstalled? Well thats what it said in one of your previous posts.


Implicit trollface detected.


----------



## Zackcy

Wukong is all about destroying you early game. As Stonewall once said, he hits like a truck, full of little trucks.

Irelia dumps all over him.


----------



## stu.

What a way to end the night... Flawless victory!


----------



## TheOddOne

WuKong ? GP with Sheen. Or Pant, Pre patch Riven.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> is there even a counter for lee sin? As of this moment, he's totally uncounterable (and slightly OP). I'm strictly doing draft mode from now on as every game I've been in has a lee sin on the other team that's always snowballing like crazy.
> 
> Also I've been on a huge stint when it comes to wins. I had 65% ish win ratio then the last string of games has pushed me way back down to 52%. It seems like it's telling me that if I don't use Garen I will lose *garen*teed -_-.


Attack speed slows ala warden's mail.It seems that quick warden's mail has fallen out of fashion as an AD counter since carries started to shout "GIB ALL MONION!!!!111".He is also innately weak against all forms of AoE and honestly , won't be able to do anything to the enemy team unless your ranged AD has horrible positioning.


----------



## Milamber

I'm just downloading now... will signup soon.


----------



## Zackcy

I find it quite impossible to lose lane as Karthus. Position properly, you win.


----------



## Simca

5-6 bad games in a row. It felt severely bad, man. I almost went to sleep in "dragon tears."


----------



## Zackcy

IEM Kiev is pretty intresting. Russian team raping everybady


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Russian team raping everybady


I lol'd when i saw you post that in a russian accent

been busy playing SWTOR so i havent had a chance to try out the new champ, is he good? i didnt even watch the champ spotlight


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> is there even a counter for lee sin? As of this moment, he's totally uncounterable (and slightly OP). I'm strictly doing draft mode from now on as every game I've been in has a lee sin on the other team that's always snowballing like crazy.
> Has anyone ever tried boots of mobility on LeBlanc? I've been imagining this for the gankability for a while, but have never truly committed to buying it (seeing how 99% of the time I'll be the only one with kills on my team while everyone else is feeding like crazy). Needless to say I've yet to win with LB for this reason lol. After playing as her I've learned that she's pretty similar to Dota's Morphling but not even nearly as epic in terms of mobility.
> I've been reading that LB counters the holy hell out of Veigar, but late game I've always noticed that she always gets 1-2 hitted with my ult every time. It's true that if she lands her Q first you're pretty much done for but it's pretty easy to predict what most LB's do to close the gap (using W). So just have your E ready and at a distance at all times around her. It's better to get hit with 1 of her W, Q, and ult her for instant death. And it seems everytime I play with randoms and choose Veigar, the other team always has an LB. It's a little frustrating early game because she deals such epic damage and her low Ult CD is extremely -op-. It's hilarious because I'll always have under 380 AP as Veigar when matched against an LB who's been snowballing and has over 750ap. 1 Q and R and she's done.
> I also don't understand the matchmaking in my games as of late, it seems as though Riot intentionally sets me up against champs specifically designed to counter the champs I use lol. What the heck is the point of that? I could see if it was draft, but most of the time it isn't.
> Also I've been on a huge stint when it comes to wins. I had 65% ish win ratio then the last string of games has pushed me way back down to 52%. It seems like it's telling me that if I don't use Garen I will lose guaranteed -_-.


LB is an assassin type mage, requiring you to get in and out of any engagement quickly while trying to burst a single person down. Normally you try to surprise someone of alone and destroy them instead of straight 5v5 confrontation. and if your team engages you try to wait till some CC has been used, pop in from the side, kill a squishy and bounce until your CDs are ready to do it again.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> I lol'd when i saw you post that in a russian accent
> been busy playing SWTOR so i havent had a chance to try out the new champ, is he good? i didnt even watch the champ spotlight


New champ is hit or miss, far more effective in arranged 5s.


----------



## GFreak45

Then ill probably be a good carry with him, for some reason in pubs i find it hard to carry with the usuals (dont like panth, trynd, etc) but can carry with the odd ones (nida, AP poppy, AD Tank Nasus, AP Nasus, etc)


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> Then ill probably be a good carry with him, for some reason in pubs i find it hard to carry with the usuals (dont like panth, trynd, etc) but can carry with the odd ones (nida, AP poppy, AD Tank Nasus, *AP Nasus*, etc)


Seeing AP Nasus made me die a little on the inside...


----------



## GFreak45

seeing ap nasus carry 20/3/10 will crush your soul then


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> seeing ap nasus carry 20/3/10 will crush your soul then


Since nothing useful is affected by AP in any significant way....


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Since nothing useful is affected by AP in any significant way....


Q is improved by farm, W is affected by nothing, E and R scale with AP. He probably gets a lichbane to add AP to the Q. I can see it being viable with sufficiently low CDR.


----------



## GFreak45

lichbane + q, E... get executioners for the extra crit chance and lifesteal, after that it doesnt really matter, he does enough damage already
seen Q hitting for ~800 non crit, if you have crit runes and can actually crit with it you can get 1600


----------



## Crunkles

And on the top of wukong, Renekton is a very good counter to him with his mobility, AoE lifesteal, stun, and ultimate. A good Malphite may also be able to counter him, with the ability to gain extra armor with w after being hit with a wukong q, slow wu's attack speed from his e with Malph's e, slow him down with his q, and they can both knock each other up with ults. Nasus can give him issues, as he has a significant amount of lifesteal and wither. Wukong's just seem strong since people send the straight crit GP top and he takes a beating cuz he has not armor or sustain early. I could think of more but I'm feeling lazy, haha.


----------



## GFreak45

good GPs get sustain early, iv never been beaten by a wukong 1v1 with gp, actually good gps jungle...

EDIT:
Actually i forgot Nasus' ult deals % damage aoe for X seconds adding each point dealt to his phys damage, when you add ~500 ap thats about 5% bonus i believe, which puts it at 8% drain per second aoe, add that to a melee hero fight, and hes dealing a load of damage and increasing his phys dmg by a blank-LOAD, 40% of a champ's health/sec (avg of the other team) bonus damage for the rest of the duration, start 1 shotting in 3 secs


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> good GPs get sustain early, iv never been beaten by a wukong 1v1 with gp, actually good gps jungle...


I'm more referring to around levels 1-4, before you've had the gold to b and get sustain items.

Although I do agree a good GP should have no issues with a Wukong.


----------



## TFL Replica

Wukong is also an absolute pain on dominion.


----------



## TinDaDragon

To people outside of US:

Y U NO PLAY EU SERVER, LAGGING = LOSING

I seriously think that people who don't communicate/ speak english.

We were winning 4v5, then this Sivir decided to solo.


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Wukong is also an absolute pain on dominion.


This.

But only n00bs play dominion... classic fuh tuh wuh

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> To people outside of US:
> Y U NO PLAY EU SERVER, LAGGING = LOSING
> I seriously think that people who don't communicate/ speak english.
> We were winning 4v5, then this Sivir decided to solo.


are you sure you speak english?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> This.
> *But only n00bs play dominion... classic fuh tuh wuh*


I think this post highlights the attitude problems of SR-only players.


----------



## GFreak45

never said i was SR-only, only that i dont like dominion... its just a clusterF of people running to the other side of the map to cap the other team's "main" points, there is no point for any real damage in it, only tankiness, speed, and some ADD does well

im not saying i dont like it cuz i lose, i win like every time i play it, its just boring and requires a lack of concentration as no1 can really carry or anything and you get nothing from kills


----------



## TFL Replica

When I play Soraka I find it several magnitudes easier to win on summoner's rift. You have to actually work to win in dominion especially if you don't pick champs that are OP for this mode.


----------



## homer98

Has there been an OCN team started, or is there too many people that play to have a team?


----------



## GFreak45

ooooh oooh ooh ima start a 5 tank team
Amumu Jarvan Mundo Shen etc
but everyone who joins has to have 13 tank characters, so no matter what, there will be a tank to play


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Implicit trollface detected.


----------



## stu.

I'm starting to get very frustrated when playing with people who do not speak English, or barely speak it. I've found that they do not bring much to the table, and will not switch to English until they begin hurling insults. In a team oriented game, we should have been communicating before things went poor, but no, these people are so far above it. It's ridiculous.

On top of that, I'm playing on a North American server, hoping to meet and play with others of a somewhat similar cultural background. I cannot express how upsetting it is for me to not be able to relate to the community within the game.

I don't want to sit there for an hour, losing, looking at Russian text, and being called a ******. That is not my idea of fun, and frankly, I'm shocked that there is nothing we can do as players to avoid it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I'm starting to get very frustrated when playing with people who do not speak English, or barely speak it. I've found that they do not bring much to the table, and will not switch to English until they begin hurling insults. In a team oriented game, we should have been communicating before things went poor, but no, these people are so far above it. It's ridiculous.
> On top of that, I'm playing on a North American server, hoping to meet and play with others of a somewhat similar cultural background. I cannot express how upsetting it is for me to not be able to relate to the community within the game.
> I don't want to sit there for an hour, losing, looking at Russian text, and being called a ******. That is not my idea of fun, and frankly, I'm shocked that there is nothing we can do as players to avoid it.


This is why I always type "yo yo wassup fools?" (or something similar) when I enter a game. If I get no response I pick my champ accordingly (one that can function in an illiterate team).


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> This is why I always type "yo yo wassup fools?" (or something similar) when I enter a game. If I get no response I pick my champ accordingly (one that can function in an illiterate team).


But what if they just don't want to type?


----------



## JoeyTB

You know I think I have found more people that have freely spoken english on the Garena servers then I have on EuW or the Na servers, although I can understand the EuW server not having lots of english speakers.

Ap Nasus wreaks Arams, his spirit fire and ult scale surprisingly well. Also if you get some early spell vamp in lane for SR you just have crazy sustain with your life steal and spell vamp of ya fire.


----------



## Simca

Everyone make fun of Andy. He used and ultimate on nunu in a bush and hit no one on their entire team.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone make fun of Andy. He used and ultimate on nunu in a bush and hit no one on their entire team.


----------



## Simca

Is that part of the redhead folder, haw haw haw.


----------



## TFL Replica

That's an interesting coincidence. I used Nunu's ulti in a bush like 10 minutes ago and nailed a Xin and Garen that were chasing my Irelia. You can't just randomly hit r in bush, you need a juicy bait for the enemy to follow.


----------



## Simca

I'm glad I wasn't the only one lagging these last 2 games. Apparently riot servers are derping hard.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't the only one lagging these last 2 games. Apparently riot servers are derping hard.


yes they have been, its getting worse as the days go on.


----------



## andyroo89

You're just mad cause you had to lane with me. Should be a honor to lane with me XD


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> You're just mad cause you had to lane with me. Should be a honor to lane with me XD


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


No more blood boils for you!!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone make fun of Andy. He used and ultimate on nunu in a bush and hit no one on their entire team.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone make fun of Andy. He used and ultimate on nunu in a bush and hit no one on their entire team.


You forgot to include the part where you kept running out of bushes that I would ulti in and made them run out of my ultimate.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone make fun of Andy. He used and ultimate on nunu in a bush and hit no one on their entire team.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to include the part where you kept running out of bushes that I would ulti in and made them run out of my ultimate.
Click to expand...

DUMBASSIA!! ~CHARGES OUT OF BUSH!~


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DUMBASSIA!! ~CHARGES OUT OF BUSH!~


LOL


----------



## Simca

So, I'm playing Morgana at top and I'm like can WW (jungler) take top so I can go shop and heal.

And they're feeding their butts off at bottom and they're like what's the matter you can't handle top? Why did you go top then? You're a noob.

I'm like you're 0/3 I don't have a single death yet.

CUZ WE GOT GANKED 3 TIMES.

Well maybe you should set up wards?

UR MOST NOOB.

Why do people like this exist?


----------



## TFL Replica

Because it's easier to respond with trash than to think. They're taking the path of least resistance.

Otherwise people would be like: Oh, I understand now. That turret which was at 1/10hp and being attacked by 4 enemy champions was undefendable for a single soraka. You did a good thing not charging in there and adding your death to the turret's. I am sorry for breaking my keyboard by spamming so many pings.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Because it's easier to respond with trash than to think. They're taking the path of least resistance.
> 
> Otherwise people would be like: Oh, I understand now. That turret which was at 1/10hp and being attacked by 4 enemy champions was undefendable for a single soraka. You did a good thing not charging in there and adding your death to the turret's. I am sorry for breaking my keyboard by spamming so many pings.


I love spamming retreat ping.







! And if I'm ganking attack ping.

Andy hated it >:O

Also, feels bad man.jpg


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm fine with spamming attack or retreat pings. What I don't like are the turret pings. It's like they expect spamming pings on a turret to make the enemies go away when nobody is nearby.


----------



## Zackcy

Am the only one watching the Intel Extreme Masters?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Am the only one watching the Intel Extreme Masters?


I'm watching it too. m5 versus SK right now.

I got my new Razer mouse and mouse pad, and I'm looking forward to seeing how smoother it will be to play LoL.

My old mouse and mousepad sitting on top of the new mouse and mousepad. That's a 15" 4:3 monitor in the back.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm watching it too. m5 versus SK right now.
> I got my new Razer mouse and mouse pad, and I'm looking forward to seeing how smoother it will be to play LoL.
> My old mouse and mousepad sitting on top of the new mouse and mousepad. That's a 15" 4:3 monitor in the back.


Congrats, I have the same mousepad, but the first version, it's pretty old but I still love it (CUZ IT SMELLS LIKE RUM) I got that mouse for my brother on his birthday last year, and I got 2 LoL quints came within the box


----------



## JoeyTB

Don't watch Iem watch me play, im obv so much better..









http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## theturbofd

Having a little fun for those who want to watch a couple of chill games

http://www.own3d.tv/live/205215


----------



## andyroo89

Off topic, Bought TMNT beanie.

Mageplank is some what viable, With rabadons + spell vamp my oranges healed me for 800+


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Off topic, Bought TMNT beanie.
> Mageplank is some what viable, With rabadons + spell vamp my oranges healed me for 800+


So I ate an orange and it was k.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Off topic, Bought TMNT beanie.
> Mageplank is some what viable, With rabadons + spell vamp my oranges healed me for 800+
> 
> 
> 
> So I ate an orange and it was k.
Click to expand...

just k?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So I ate an orange and it was k.


Yes it was K


----------



## TFL Replica

I always regarded them as satsumas. Cue anti-satsuma rage.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So I ate an orange and it was k.


Wallpaper I made Riot for free RP is relevant.


----------



## Corralz

anyone else watching the intel extreme masters?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Still watchin'. It's the Cold War(d) going on right now.


----------



## Corralz

tsm is getting worked so far


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

THOSE BLOODY EFFING MORONS. WHY IN THE NINE HELLS WOULD YOU LET m5 TAKE SHYVANA AGAIN?!!?!?!?!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> THOSE BLOODY EFFING MORONS. WHY IN THE NINE HELLS WOULD YOU LET m5 TAKE SHYVANA AGAIN?!!?!?!?!


Free stats OP.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Free stats OP.


Where have you been the last few days?! Actually tbh I'm on a 7 win streak, I don't need to be carried by yi









edit: The last few storms we've had over the couple days have been pretty epic


----------



## Simca

Sup guize, I wanna' play Master Yi, but be more tanky, but at the same time, kill people fast enough, cuz tbh, Yi gon' get bursted on whether he tanky or not.

I realize that Atmogs is typically the way you do that but, seems so long to get that combo going. Sometimes I feel master Yi should pull an Irelia and just farm for the first 35 minutes.


----------



## Zackcy

Shyvana is not what is making them win.

They keep pushing top lane, warding TSM's jungle, roaming with oracles, pink warding everything. Shyvana has really fast clear times, and is manaless, which are two big +s when doing this.

There are more stronger M5 picks like Ryze and Galio that they had to ban. M5's jungler even said, he only plays Shy because she is fun.

Also Simca, as Master Yi you should just outfarm everyone anyways.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Shyvana is not what is making them win.
> 
> They keep pushing top lane, warding TSM's jungle, roaming with oracles, pink warding everything. Shyvana has really fast clear times, and is manaless, which are two big +s when doing this.
> 
> There are more stronger M5 picks like Ryze and Galio that they had to ban. M5's jungler even said, he only plays Shy because she is fun.
> 
> Also Simca, as Master Yi you should just outfarm everyone anyways.


I do. There's never a game I play with Master Yi where I don't have 250+ creeps, but simply farming doesn't give me survivability.


----------



## Zackcy

You outfarm everyone and rush a zeal and frozen mallet, then a maybe a GA or Atma's Impaler. You don't need early AD or atk speed on yi because of his kit.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You outfarm everyone and rush a zeal and frozen mallet, then a maybe a GA or Atma's Impaler. You don't need early AD or atk speed on yi because of his kit.


My usual build is Zerk boots, Zeal, the little frozen mallet thing, then either finish off PD or move onto damage like a BT. Then def finish PD. Then finish frozen mallet. Game is usually decided by the time i get here though..

Also, what's better? Arpen for Yi or Crit Damage runes?

Just played first game of the day as Yi.



Achieved my favorite kill type, Quadra Kill (sounds way cooler than penta).

I think I did well because I was amped up. I had the Dragonborn song playing in my head as I was slaying enemies.




More DovaYi'ing.


----------



## TheOddOne

M5 won cuz they were better


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> M5 won cuz they were better


I miss our Fake E-breakup, Can we go out again.


----------



## groundzero9

You are going to see a lot more of: Siver, AD Kennen, Sona, Morde, and Shyvana jungle. Everyone will copy pro champs, builds, runes, and masteries, but still no one will ward. Calling it now.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> You are going to see a lot more of: Siver, AD Kennen, Sona, Morde, and Shyvana jungle. Everyone will copy pro champs, builds, runes, and masteries, but still no one will ward. Calling it now.


+1 on this, 4chan is already posting ad kennen wins but mostly losses.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> You are going to see a lot more of: Siver, AD Kennen, Sona, Morde, and Shyvana jungle. Everyone will copy pro champs, builds, runes, and masteries, but still no one will ward. Calling it now.


crap im gonna have to stop using sona now, shes gonna be too mainstream..... lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> crap im gonna have to stop using sona now, shes gonna be too mainstream..... lol


+1 for being too mainstream


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just found this gem of a game not to long ago. I have dropped World of Warcraft for this. I can't believe that its more fun that WoW and its completely free. Game is free with no subscription.

Right now I am learning the tricks and trade with...
My best game so far is me going 23 kills and 3 deaths with some assists. Mostly though I average 7-10 kills as I am a complete noob.
All bot games, haven't gotten to the point where I want to PvP yet.


----------



## pjBSOD

Prepare yourself for the abomination that is its community.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Prepare yourself for the abomination that is its community.


Yeah, you'll want to tell people to go kill themselves soon enough.

Play Hard, Rage Hard.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Prepare yourself for the abomination that is its community.


I don't need a community for an MMO.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I don't need a community for an MMO.


hey add me if you want to run some games







my game name is the same as my forum


----------



## Simca

Dovahyi! Dovahyi!
Naal ok zin los vahriin
wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal
ahrk fin norok paal graan
fod nust hon zindro zaan
Dovahyi fah hin kogaan mu draal!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Hi,
I just joined.









I basically abuse the fact that Akali kicks ass at dominion and that's about it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Sigh, Viktor is just the worst pick possible... I'd rather have an Evelynn.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Sigh, Viktor is just the worst pick possible... I'd rather have an Evelynn.


I don't even see any Vik in-game


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't even see any Vik in-game


Good.


----------



## Simca

THE LEGACY CONTINUES!!

DOVAHYI, DOVAHYI! ~HUMS~

I don't even bother getting Phantom Dancer anymore.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Shyvanna has been better at jungle ever since her release and everyone who's in the know already played her as that. Also, AD kennen was OP for a while and was all he was played as at the beginning, then when the nerfs came in AP kennan was the only viable way to go. Sucks that M5 won because they seemed like cocky d-bags.

Btw I went to middle school with Reginold and he was in a bunch of classes with another friend of mine who plays LoL and I. We use to play bloody knuckles and quarters in math class lol







.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Soo. I play HoN.
Alot.
And all of my friends that play LoL hate HoN and Dota.
WHY

No srsly.
I don't get why LoL players hate on HoN so much.
Its still a fun game.

I'm not a troll
This is a serious question.

One of the main reason amonst my friends is last hitting creeps.
I foresee no issue with this.. I don't understand why they do


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I like both, can't wait for DotA 2







.


----------



## TFL Replica

Viktor's main strength is that he can cast his laser while moving. This is extremely useful in dom but probably not so good for SR.


----------



## volim

I'll just drop this here. Gotta just bloody love the League of Legends community, just gotta love them. BTW YES MY CS IS LOW, But it is hard when you are trying to be present everywhere to save people







.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> crap im gonna have to stop using sona now, shes gonna be too mainstream..... lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> +1 for being too mainstream


Damnit, I just bought her Lunar Revel skin too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Prepare yourself for the abomination that is its community.


+1. The League of Legends community is a bunch of arseholes. This includes most of us in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, you'll want to tell people to go kill themselves soon enough.
> Play Hard, Rage Hard.


I do this to my teammates a lot. Especially when I'm playing with friends and we're on Skype. They're my buddies, and I'd do just about anything for them. When we're on LoL, though, the only thing I want to do for them involves a swift beating.


----------



## pjBSOD

AD Sion is like fighting a raid boss back in vanilla WoW.


----------



## TheOddOne

@Andy: ok baby <3
I just went 6/1/15 as Sona and 1/1/20 as Janna, never knew I have a support gene in my blood


----------



## Simca

omg, my swaggard today is undeniable. I have played flawlessly every game. I'm going to just ride this out and enjoy every moment of it before I get tossed bad karma.



DovahXin! DovahXin!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> @Andy: ok baby <3
> I just went 6/1/15 as Sona and 1/1/20 as Janna, never knew I have a support gene in my blood


<3


----------



## Zackcy

I really like the Undead faction in WC III, don't know what I should start building at the beginning, or any good strategies all together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> THE LEGACY CONTINUES!!
> DOVAHYI, DOVAHYI! ~HUMS~
> I don't even bother getting Phantom Dancer anymore.


So there is a Kogmaw on the enemy team with Bloodrazor..........

and you get a Frozen Mallet AND Warmogs and no MR?

In other news, Shyvana is pretty weak jungler. Needs a really good team and coordination, or else she will just faceplant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> +1. The League of Legends community is a bunch of arseholes. This includes most of us in this thread.


Hai nao, speak for yourself


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> @Andy: ok baby <3
> I just went *6*/1/15 as Sona












Kill stealer!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> The League of Legends community is a bunch of arseholes. This includes most of us in this thread.


QFT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill stealer!


Haha, if you were in my game you'd prolly cry, the Vayne I was with rushed Tri-Force, then went Brutalizer, and Wriggles at 35 minutes, no damage output, and she ultied just to get to the minions...AAAAAAAAAAARH


----------



## pjBSOD

Haha, Trinity Force Vayne too strong!


----------



## TFL Replica

Trinity force is the reason my Poppy is Oppy.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Trinity force is the reason my Poppy is Oppy.


Your jokes are slacking today.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Your jokes are slacking today.


I just came back from a ridiculously difficult and time consuming exam. If I get good results I can deal with my jokes not passing.


----------



## Zackcy

Triforce is not a bad *last* item on Vayne, her tumble Triforce proc can one shot a Squishy.

I honestly am quite baffled with the Lol community. People always talking about Vayne's true damage and how strong it is, when in reality, you can tumble+ condem and kill any squishy.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Free stats OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been the last few days?! Actually tbh I'm on a 7 win streak, I don't need to be carried by yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: The last few storms we've had over the couple days have been pretty epic
Click to expand...

I went back to playing NA when i got my new net , ill hop back if you want though.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Triforce is not a bad *last* item on Vayne, her tumble Triforce proc can one shot a Squishy.
> I honestly am quite baffled with the Lol community. People always talking about Vayne's true damage and how strong it is, when in reality, you can tumble+ condem and kill any squishy.


Triforce isn't used on vayne because her only spammable ability is her tumble, unlike champs like corki and ezrael who have 3 spammable, offensive abilities.


----------



## Simca

Was having a perfect LoL game yesterday til I started playing with my friend. His elo is so low it drags the quality of players on our team way down..he also tries to play Irelia, but is really not good with her imo. He is always at no mana and whenever I go to gank his lane I deal 90% of the damage the person takes and he does like 5% and the guy escapes..and because it was a singed, he tossed me into the tower and scored double kills because irelia couldn't do more than 5% of his HP in damage. That's just so sad to me. If you can't do that then you need to quit Irelia and find another character cuz that is simply pathetic. I'm sorry.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was having a perfect LoL game yesterday til I started playing with my friend. *snip*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said he is your friend. Is he teachable? Or, is he good with other chars but bad with irelia and won't stop playing her? Maybe if you teach or help him learn how to play irelia, you two can really put the hurt on the other team whenever you play together.
> 
> What the hell did I screw up to make me quote myself the first time I wrote something!
Click to expand...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was having a perfect LoL game yesterday til I started playing with my friend. *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said he is your friend. Is he teachable? Or, is he good with other chars but bad with irelia and won't stop playing her? Maybe if you teach or help him learn how to play irelia, you two can really put the hurt on the other team whenever you play together.
> 
> What the hell did I screw up to make me quote myself the first time I wrote something!
Click to expand...

lol, yeah. You forgot to end it with /quote. Umm..idk, I guess he's better with amumu or arcticuno, but really wants to play Irelia. He's been playing for a while now so I expect him to be better than he currently is. I mean, it's Irelia, you basically freakin' farm for 35 minutes. Problem is he's always low on mana. Extremely susceptible to ganks and.. Just does not do any damage. I told him to change characters, but he got mad because he never tells me to change characters.

I may have been a B about it last night and I feel kinda' bad for telling him to change chars, but whatever man. I was on an awesome winstreak of epic proportions.

I play with him, I lose my first game of the night even though I was way positive.

I play with him again and because he can't do damage my ganks were unsuccessful and costs us the game with fed singed and other chars being fed. I mean..got damn.


----------



## Crunkles

The biggest issue with playing Irelia can be the desire to use her abilities to last hit minions. Just have him work on last hitting with auto attacks, it will help him to have mana when the jungler comes in for ganks, as his CDs should be up and he will have plenty of mana. Or just farm and go back for a philo stone ASAP, that helps quite a bit.


----------



## TFL Replica

If he likes using abilities to last hit creeps he should be playing Kat, not Irelia.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> lol, yeah. You forgot to end it with /quote. Umm..idk, I guess he's better with amumu or arcticuno, but really wants to play Irelia. He's been playing for a while now so I expect him to be better than he currently is. I mean, it's Irelia, you basically freakin' farm for 35 minutes. Problem is he's always low on mana. Extremely susceptible to ganks and.. Just does not do any damage. I told him to change characters, but he got mad because he never tells me to change characters.


Obviously I have no idea how his laning went against singed *shudders*. If he is out of mana all the time, I assume he was being very aggressive and harassing singed more than last hitting. Part of why I assume that is because you said he did very little damage. So, he probably got zoned several times while harassing singed. Also, I am taking a guess that he was over extending since he was "susceptible to ganks", instead of staying close to his tower. This is all guess work. He could have just had a very bad game against a decent singed. I know I have had that happen to me. Ah well, maybe you noticed some basic mistakes he was making and can give him some "tips". Preferably in a non raging way







.

Also, what crunkles said. I didn't even think about him spamming abilities on minions.


----------



## Simca

You see..that's just it..he was playing very timidly. He never went past the river. He also never harassed singed..so I can only assume he was using his abilities to farm..normally when I play irelia, I will waste the mana to ensure a fast kill on a minion. I'll even spam that dash skill to kill multiple minions cuz the gold is way more worth it than the mana usage. Plus he had teleport on top of that. I'm also pretty sure he had philo stone..soo..I just don't know..


----------



## TFL Replica

10 (possibly more) win streak. Is there any way to see match history beyond the previous 10 games?


----------



## TheOddOne

I duo'd with my friend on our smurfs (my smurf is 1500, his is 900) and we got queue'd against unranked players, oh yeah 20/0 Mordekaiser.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> 10 (possibly more) win streak. Is there any way to see match history beyond the previous 10 games?


If you have lol recorded check in there?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> If you have lol recorded check in there?


No I don't but I'm downloading that right now.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I duo'd with my friend on our smurfs (my smurf is 1500, his is 900) and we got queue'd against unranked players, oh yeah 20/0 Mordekaiser.


>TFW I look at your avatar.


----------



## TheOddOne

Everyday I'm farming !

@Andy: TFW ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Everyday I'm farming !
> 
> @Andy: TFW ?


TFW = that feel when


----------



## Simca

LOL

FARMED FOR MONEY HARD, READ THE COMMENT BELOW IN YOUTUBE.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> TFW = that feel when


The Funny Wizard.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> The Funny Wizard.


that fat ward


----------



## TFL Replica

The Foolish Wom...bat


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The F'ing ****ers (in solo queue)


----------



## pjBSOD

So, what's everyone's opinion on Sejuani? I barely ever see her so I cannot make a verdict if she's UP or OP.


----------



## Simca

I haven't seen anyone play her WELL.


----------



## GFreak45

The Freaking Wiggles < censored


----------



## TinDaDragon

2 wins 3 losses today

Not bad. I hate fed yis, they're so OP


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> So, what's everyone's opinion on Sejuani? I barely ever see her so I cannot make a verdict if she's UP or OP.


I haven't seen her ONCE.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I have seriously only seen her maybe two or three times since her launch. She must really suck or something.


----------



## andyroo89

>mfw I go against swain in co op vs ai as swai
>mfw I lose to him
>mfw TheODDOne and I have two different avatars of the same girl.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was having a perfect LoL game yesterday til I started playing with my friend. His elo is so low it drags the quality of players on our team way down..he also tries to play Irelia, but is really not good with her imo. He is always at no mana and whenever I go to gank his lane I deal 90% of the damage the person takes and he does like 5% and the guy escapes..and because it was a singed, he tossed me into the tower and scored double kills because irelia couldn't do more than 5% of his HP in damage. That's just so sad to me. If you can't do that then you need to quit Irelia and find another character cuz that is simply pathetic. I'm sorry.


That's because you're making the mistake of not queuing with me.


----------



## pjBSOD

New champ is going to be a Yordle... yay :3


----------



## Xerasyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> So, what's everyone's opinion on Sejuani? I barely ever see her so I cannot make a verdict if she's UP or OP.


Apparently she's supposed to be similar to Shyvana, some kind of tanky-dps. But, truth be told, she's essentially walking CC who is too meaty to try and kill unless you have enough people to kill her before she charges through a wall. She's really irritating if you roll Irelia all the time like I do, and you can't seem to get away cause all she has to do is build a Frozen Mallet or something similar, and have a carry follow her around. I've gotten pissed off quite a few times at the champ already.

All in all, she's more annoying than anything else.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> So, what's everyone's opinion on Sejuani? I barely ever see her so I cannot make a verdict if she's UP or OP.


I've encountered her a few times. She's not worth a purchase right now IMHO.

Her slows are annoying, but she doesn't do lots of damage. She's got a good bit of durability, but she doesn't do anything with it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Sej fares better in Dominion where you start the game with a 4v4 battle top. She does a better job than Shyv at charging in and doing AoE damage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> New champ is going to be a Yordle... yay :3


Yordles FTW!


----------



## TheOddOne

Elo Hell tournament round 2 is coming







might do some Tristanuh


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just played with Kass. Dude's OP


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just played with Kass. Dude's OP


He was even better before they added the CD to his ult.

..good times.


----------



## ca4life

Hello! My IGN in LoL is iKeos. I started since the end of august. Now I'm lv30 and i'm pretty good. I have 9 rune pages and lots of Tier 3 runes. I play many different champions. I do not have a main champion but of course there are some that I'm better with. I have around 25 champions, I like to jungle mostly jungle but I can fill in any role ^.^ Most of my champs are junglers, like Lee Sin, Nocturne, Skarner, Udyr and etc...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ca4life*
> 
> Hello! My IGN in LoL is iKeos. I started since the end of august. Now I'm lv30 and i'm pretty good. I have 9 rune pages and lots of Tier 3 runes. I play many different champions. I do not have a main champion but of course there are some that I'm better with. I have around 25 champions, I like to jungle mostly jungle but I can fill in any role ^.^ Most of my champs are junglers, like Lee Sin, Nocturne, Skarner, Udyr and etc...


Welcome to the League of [redhead] Legends


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Welcome to the League of [redhead] Legends


I had to look twice because I thought you were Andy.
He's corrupted all of you.

Besides, it's the League of Legend[ary Boob]s.

Ahri, Sona, Miss Fortune, Ashe, Caitlyn, Katarina, Irelia, Lux, Sejuani, Morgana...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Welcome to the League of *redhead* Legends










Andy's Seal of Approval









@ tohru: I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Welcome to the League of [redhead] Legends


Wercome to the Reague of Redhead Regends


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I had to look twice because I thought you were Andy.
> He's corrupted all of you.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Wercome to the Reague of Redhead Regends


Come back when you've dyed your hair.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Wercome to the Reague of Redhead Regends


Go back to Asia
lol

Welcome dude. I started in August also, but only lvl 18


----------



## Keyan

I made a smurf account a few days ago so I can play with my friends who I introduced to the game, to keep them from matching with level 30 people due to my summoner level.

And I tell you....EVERY game I've played, 6 out of the 10 players mention / rage / laugh about how this is their smurf account and will pwn everyone else.

I mean, I'm doing it, so I'm not sure if it makes me a hypocrite, but I didnt make the account to "pwn ALL the noobs!" or "because my 1800ELO got permabanned". I'm just trying to enjoy the game with my friends.

I kinda feel bad for all the ACTUAL new players that have to deal with all the normal solo elo mismatching


----------



## TinDaDragon

Uhh, I'm lvl 18. Yesterday, 4/6 matches I played was matched with lvl 28/30 players. I have no idea how this happened


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan*
> 
> I made a smurf account a few days ago so I can play with my friends who I introduced to the game, to keep them from matching with level 30 people due to my summoner level.
> And I tell you....EVERY game I've played, 6 out of the 10 players mention / rage / laugh about how this is their smurf account and will pwn everyone else.
> I mean, I'm doing it, so I'm not sure if it makes me a hypocrite, but I didnt make the account to "pwn ALL the noobs!" or "because my 1800ELO got permabanned". I'm just trying to enjoy the game with my friends.
> I kinda feel bad for all the ACTUAL new players that have to deal with all the normal solo elo mismatching


This is why they introduced CoOp vs AI. You may not learn how to face real opponents as well, but it makes it faster to level. I tend to stick to this mode on my smurf just to level it faster and screw around on champs (mainly so I don't need any runes until level 20 ha). It may seem contradictory but new players will learn more playing with the bots than they will in PvP, at least at the start. It allows for learning the mechanics of the game and how a champ works. After that, players really need to face one another to see how actual players react.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Uhh, I'm lvl 18. Yesterday, 4/6 matches I played was matched with lvl 28/30 players. I have no idea how this happened


I'd say this is due to the lack of players doing solo queue at your level. More than likely a large number of them are playin vs bots. They seem to find it fair to place a low level on each team a bunch of 28s vs a team of 30s and someone your level. Match making is weird.


----------



## Crunkles

In response to the Sejuani comments, she is a strong team fight jungle champion. She can clear minions fairly well with her aoe, has a large amount of slow for ganks with a dash attack that applies her frost debuff, and a stun that can make or break a team fight. She really only works in the jungle, which is why she is not played as often as other champs. She was also new around the time of the Kiev tournament so she wasn't being used, and all the people watching the tournament are now mirroring the playstyles they saw. You really won't see her played much until the next nerf patch, her free week, or when a high profile streamer shows how useful she can be. If you're looking to label her OP or UP, then you misunderstand the game as this is determined by the player not the champion. This can be argued all people want but the fact remains the only champion that was considered truly OP was Shaco, and he's received a slight nerf to mitigate this.

To end my explanation, Sejuani is a relatively easy champ to play, but to be played well the summoner needs to have a good understanding of team fighting and initiation. If you do not want to initiate fights and determine the champs to focus, avoid Sejuani.


----------



## Plex

I'll try to clear up a little bit of how the normal matchmaking works, as I have some inside information into the algorithm that it's using.

I will start by reminding everyone that you have a hidden "normal" elo rating that works exactly the same as the ranked elo that we know and love. It's this rating that determines who you get matched up against in the mm.

*If you solo queue:*
The game takes your elo and puts you on a team that has an total average rating that is very close to the other team's _total average rating_. You may ask why you get queued up with people who are seemingly less or more skilled than you are, and we'll get to that (hint: you have people queuing together with disparate ratings to blame!)

*When you duo queue:*
Here's where it gets tricky. Let's assume that two people with the exact same hidden elo of 1200 are queuing with one another. BEFORE the game places you into the matchmaking, it creates a new, single combined rating that best describes the two players queuing together, and then doubles the weight of it. The issue here is that it's not a simple average of the two ratings. The game first averages them out and then tacks on a "group penalty rating" as it assumes that those queuing together actually have a higher _effecting_ rating. If the algorithm could talk, it would say "I am going to place you guys with a group with a slightly higher elo, as you are at an advantage against those on the opposing team who are not used to playing together."

As an example: (the group penalty number is a guarded secret and probably changes often, so don't take the example to be exact by any means)
Player A: 1200 elo
Player B: 1200 elo
The game takes these guys and gives them a "effective combined" rating of: 1300 (with a weight of 2.0), and THEN puts them into the matchmaking. (1200+1200 averages out to 1200 and then there's a +100 elo penalty)

So right off the bat, the person who is in solo queue with a 1300 rating could be matched with 2x 1200 players on his team. Pretty simple, right? That's not too bad.

The problem occurs when players with much different ratings queue up together, as you might imagine.

Take the following example:
Player A: 1000 elo
Player B: 1600 elo
The game takes these players and gives them a ECR of: 1400 (with a weight of 2.0). (1000+1600 averages out to 1300, with a penalty of +100)
The game then throws both of these guys into matchmaking as if they both had a 1400 rating to begin with.

You can see how this can be an issue for the actual 1000 rated player pitted against 1400 rated players, and how this could be an issue for the 1400 rated opponents against the actual 1600 player.
Now in an ideal world, the opposing team would also have a ~1000 and a ~1600 player matched up together, but you can't expect that to work out every time, and certainly the system doesn't take into account what the lane matches will be.

The idea with the elo rating system is that this problem slowly dissolves over time because your "actual" elo is what is taken into factor at the conclusion of the game to determine your rating modification. A lower rated player winning against a higher rated team will gain more points (and lose less for losses).
Conversely, a higher rated player winning against a lower rated team will gain less points (and lose more points for losses).

There is much, MUCH more to the system beyond that. Like, when you have 3 or more people queuing together, the same math is used to come up with your combined effective rating (only with a weight of 3.0, 4.0, or 5.0) but then the mm tries to match you up against other groups that have similar 3+ groups playing together.

Also keep in mind that the margin for the queue widens over time as long as it can't find a suitable group.
For example:

A 2400 rated played jumps into solo queue.
The system looks for a game in the 2350 to 2450 range.
After 5 minutes, it widens to 2300 to 2500.
After 15 minutes it widens to 2250 to 2550.
etc etc.

So the longer your queue takes, the less likely you are to be matched up with and against a team that is closest to your skill level.

In short:
Don't duo queue with someone way higher rated than you unless you truly believe that you are a better player than what your rating states. Otherwise, you put yourself at a disadvantage.

Hopefully that helps someone. I'll be happy to try and answer any questions if I have the information available.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have a spread of ~130 wins over losses, and I tend to get match up with people who are gold/plat from season 1







I even played against Regi's rumble top


----------



## DeeJay1337

Addme up guys! DeeJay1337 i'm a fan of 3v3 games tho. I dominate wu kong and Talon.







working on some ap tho.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I have a spread of ~130 wins over losses, and I tend to get match up with people who are gold/plat from season 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even played against Regi's rumble top


Why the sarcasm smiley?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Why the sarcasm smiley?


Cuz I lost


----------



## pjBSOD

Just had a sixty minute game as Graves, had almost 400 CS. I would buy GA, use its effect, sell it and buy Thornmail for Trynd, after the effect was off CD, I'd sell Thronmail again and buy GA again. Rinse and repeat.

SWAG.


----------



## groundzero9

Valentine Vayne skin with cupid arrows, calling it and copy writing it now.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Valentine Vayne skin with cupid arrows, calling it and copy writing it now.


I told him to do that.


----------



## Simca

So, back from work today, had a lot to do, didn't have any time to myself really. Go to play a game of LoL at 11:00PM for just 1 hour before I go to bed.

Playing well, doing my thing.

And I lose.

Here's the results.


----------



## pjBSOD

That surprises you, Simmy?

Also, you denied my FR in LoL, and for that... I am hurt.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> That surprises you, Simmy?
> 
> Also, you denied my FR in LoL, and for that... I am hurt.


She accepted mine when she was "Sufficiently impressed by my hootin' "

I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> *She* accepted mine when *she* was "Sufficiently impressed by my hootin' "
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.


Ya keep thinking that.


----------



## GameBoy

Been playing this game for a few weeks now (I'm only lv 14 so far, though) and I'm enjoying it pretty much. The only gripe I have is that it's tough to find English speaking people (I play on the EU West server), which is a pretty big problem for me.







Is it worth switching over to the NA servers?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> Been playing this game for a few weeks now (I'm only lv 14 so far, though) and I'm enjoying it pretty much. The only gripe I have is that it's tough to find English speaking people (I play on the EU West server), which is a pretty big problem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth switching over to the NA servers?


A lot of non-english people are on my East NA Server, so I would say not worth it.

FTP Week Switched. Now owning with...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So, back from work today, had a lot to do, didn't have any time to myself really. Go to play a game of LoL at 11:00PM for just 1 hour before I go to bed.
> Playing well, doing my thing.
> And I lose.
> Here's the results.
> *results snip*


Yi's shoulders aren't big enough to carry both Alistair and Morgana, even with you playing him.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> *She* accepted mine when *she* was "Sufficiently impressed by my hootin' "
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO18G-n9wYk


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> *She* accepted mine when *she* was "Sufficiently impressed by my hootin' "
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya keep thinking that.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> *She* accepted mine when *she* was "Sufficiently impressed by my hootin' "
> I don't know if this is a good or bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO18G-n9wYk
Click to expand...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Valentine Vayne skin with cupid arrows, calling it and *copy writing* it now.


wouldn't it be Copyright?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> wouldn't it be Copyright?


No because Apple has a patent on that word. Cue Weird Al's "I'll sue ya!".


----------



## AbdullahG

Hello everyone!
I've been hearing a lot about LoL at school and online, so I decided to give it a try.
I just started yesterday and I'm still getting the hang of it.
Hope to get interested into it just as much as you guys, perhaps even more


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> No because Apple has a patent on that word. Cue Weird Al's "I'll sue ya!".


Another reason why I hate Apple.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I've been hearing a lot about LoL at school and online, so I decided to give it a try.
> I just started yesterday and I'm still getting the hang of it.
> Hope to get interested into it just as much as you guys, perhaps even more


Right on, I have a couple smurf accounts if you need someone to play with and help you learn the basics more quickly.


----------



## Exostenza

Just started recently, have the same summoner name as my OCN name. I am lvl 8 and just starting to get the hang of everything.


----------



## Crunkles

Oh yeah, my smurf account is Zenyc and is level 11.

Edit: Think I just plan to bot game it to 20 so I can just IP and EXP farm runes and levels easier.


----------



## stu.

Sucks when you're playing well, but your team can't back you up. I would walk into a team fight, start going all out, and kill a couple of them, then the rest of my team would fall over without picking up any of the easy kills.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I'm loving Mordekaiser, these were among my first ever PvP games.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'm loving Mordekaiser, these were among my first ever PvP games.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


The accuracy of this depiction is astounding


----------



## AbdullahG

I thought it was pretty disturbing...
Oh, and thanks for the offer on helping me.
+REP


----------



## groundzero9

Jungle Yi without smite


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> 
> Jungle Yi without smite


You can jungle anything without smite.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> You can jungle anything without smite.


Jungling without smite is like sleeping with a hooker without a condom, you can go without but I'd highly recommend using it.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> 
> Jungle Yi without smite


Those were amazing games. Mostly stomps.







Jungle YI = A WILD YI APPEARED! *Dead*


----------



## Crunkles

Just logged onto my smurf Zenyc, gonna play a bot game. Friend/message me to play next game unless you're logged onto ocn chat room


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> Those were amazing games. Mostly stomps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle YI = A WILD YI APPEARED! *Dead*


It was amazing, but then I took an arrow to the Yi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Jungling without smite is like sleeping with a hooker without a condom, you can go without but I'd highly recommend using it.


Yi jungles like a boss though. I can do wolves and blue without going below half health.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> It was amazing, but then I took an arrow to the Yi.
> Yi jungles like a boss though. I can do wolves and blue without going below half health.


Its used for more than your jungle though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

True SWAG


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> True SWAG


2/10 Ahri, your argument is invalid.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 2/10 Ahri, your argument is invalid.


That says 3/10


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 2/10 Ahri, your argument is invalid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> That says 3/10


I was talking about Garen

lol. That Ahri game was so bad. No one spoke English


----------



## Simca

I just reported everyone saying assisting enemy team: Riot Servers are [expletive]


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Server lag was so OP last game.

Sort your stuff out, Riot.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just reported everyone saying assisting enemy team: Riot Servers are [expletive]


Next week's headlines: Riot bans player for being rude while reporting other players. (Unless you're not censoring it here and you really typed in "[expletive]")


----------



## TheOddOne

I once wrote a poem to Riot







and the next day that 1/10 GP got into Tribunal, I punished him, but that was when I logged on as my smurf







and I never seen that case when I log into my main, wut ?


----------



## azcrazy

The lag in the severs got out of hand big time , get it together Riot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I once wrote a poem to Riot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next day that 1/10 GP got into Tribunal, I punished him, but that was when I logged on as my smurf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I never seen that case when I log into my main, wut ?


You're my main distributor of redheads.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Finally decided to join this thread. Pretty bad at the game, though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Finally decided to join this thread. Pretty bad at the game, though.


Psst, so is everyone else here but pretend you don't know that.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Psst, so is everyone else here but pretend you don't know that.


+1


----------



## stu.

Just got home from the bars... played a game with Vlad...

Not even sure what I'm doing to be honest, but I'm apparently doing it right.


----------



## Crunkles

Got my smurf to 12, I can finally flash!


----------



## TheOddOne

Gonna play some Vlad in ranked for Andy <3


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Gonna play some Vlad in ranked for Andy <3


Vlad ranked is always fun.


----------



## TheOddOne

10/2/16







I'm now 4/0 as Vlad woohoo


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 10/2/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now 4/0 as Vlad woohoo


Nice, I'm 3/0 in ranked on Vlad. Think he's the only champ I've managed to stay lossless on lol. So many games where I have to throw on the backpack; the straps don't always hold


----------



## mirage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Nice, I'm 3/0 in ranked on Vlad. Think he's the only champ I've managed to stay lossless on lol. So many games where I have to throw on the backpack; the straps don't always hold


What do you guys typically build for Vlad? Used to be my main but got bored of using same build all the time


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirage.*
> 
> What do you guys typically build for Vlad? Used to be my main but got bored of using same build all the time


Most champs like vlad use the same build every time, just a couple items that change.

I do something along the lines of Mag Pen boots, WotA, Rabadon's, Rylai's, Shurelya's, and then a random item. If I am doing well Void staff, need more health Warmogs, need MR spirit visage, need armor zhonya's. Other item switches are situational.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirage.*
> 
> What do you guys typically build for Vlad? Used to be my main but got bored of using same build all the time


4x Warmogs for passive to proc, Magic Pen boots, and Sunfire Cape so you would look like:


----------



## stu.

If you're building vlad tanky, how much damage do you put out?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> If you're building vlad tanky, how much damage do you put out?


Why would you build vlad tanky when he can turn into a pool of borscht?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Gonna play some Vlad in ranked for Andy <3


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Why would you build vlad tanky when he can turn into a pool of borscht?


Referring to this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Most champs like vlad use the same build every time, just a couple items that change.
> 
> I do something along the lines of Mag Pen boots, WotA, Rabadon's, Rylai's, *Shurelya's*, and then a random item. If I am doing well Void staff, *need more health Warmogs, need MR spirit visage, need armor zhonya's.* Other item switches are situational.


I inferred from this list a slightly more "tanky" build than what I typically go for. Was just wondering how it worked out.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey, is TheOddOne here from SoloMid?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey, is TheOddOne here from SoloMid?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hows this?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey, is TheOddOne here from SoloMid?


Sigh.....


----------



## TinDaDragon

Thanks for the friendly responses


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Thanks for the friendly responses


You know you want someone else to ask so you can quote Andy's picture he made just for this occasion







.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm so bad at this game T.T
Already quit twice because no one on the teams I was on liked me








I'm going to play the Battle Training COMPLETELY just to get the hang of things...
Maybe eventually join a game with you guys or online.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm so bad at this game T.T
> Already quit twice because no one on the teams I was on liked me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to play the Battle Training COMPLETELY just to get the hang of things...
> Maybe eventually join a game with you guys or online.


If people offer advice, take note. It usually does help. But if they sit there and tell you how bad you are for twenty minutes, ignore them. The community is horrible, especially at the lower levels. Stick with it, you'll get better.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality*
> 
> If people offer advice, take note. It usually does help. But if they sit there and tell you how bad you are for twenty minutes, ignore them. The community is horrible, especially at the lower levels. Stick with it, you'll get better.


One of the best commands you can know for a beginner who is still learning.

"/ignore all"

Don't use it until they start being dbags, because communication is also important. But you don't have to put up with people raging at you either.


----------



## AbdullahG

Thanks for the advice guys.
Crunckles offered to help me out, which I will take advantage of when I have the time (a bit busy this week with Regents and such).


----------



## HybLeaf

Hey guys, what do you guys think of malphite. I picked him up recently, and I've been in love. But I'm wondering how effective is he in higher elo matches?

Sorry if I give lame advice, on leh phone and can't see your sig rig or post links.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you guys think of malphite. I picked him up recently, and I've been in love. But I'm wondering how effective is he in higher elo matches?
> Sorry if I give lame advice, on leh phone and can't see your sig rig or post links.


He is really good in the new jungle, his clear times are great with all of that AoE. His kit overall is very solid, and he is a team fight menace. He is the best champion in the game for shutting down ADs. I want to get him almost exclusively to counter Tryndameres.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you guys think of malphite. I picked him up recently, and I've been in love. But I'm wondering how effective is he in higher elo matches?


He's a good pick, but not as good of a counter pick as he previously was.


----------



## Zackcy

Wow just played a game with Corki, our team one sided rolf stomped them. Corki is fun.

First real game in like a month.


----------



## pjBSOD

Remember Corki before the nerfs? So much fun.


----------



## Zackcy

His Q blind was pretty ridiculous.

I love split pushing with Yi.


----------



## Simca

should have gone Warmogs instead of GA, GA is useless on Yi.

Also, hue hue hue when you know you're gonna' lose a game based on team mates and the first things they type.

HuE HuE HuE when you choose a troll character and play better than entire team.


----------



## TFL Replica

I picked Morde and the enemy team was constantly saying things like "shield es always up", "damage es good huehue", "morde never die in brazil es #1". So apparently, if you pick Morde, even the enemy team cheers for you!


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I picked Morde and the enemy team was constantly saying things like "shield es always up", "damage es good huehue", "morde never die in brazil es #1". So apparently, if you pick Morde, even the enemy team cheers for you!


^this lol.

sion is a menace in dominion. i was stunned to see how much he enjoys raping people one by one. even if my team sucks incredibly bad, I've still had a few games where I pulled off miraculous late game comebacks. And I constantly have 7+ killing sprees every game I play as him. I think it's fair to say he's the best anti-carry in dominion anyways. I mean... 2 vampiric scepters and his ult = 125% lifesteal, combine that with attack speed and sion is literally invincible with cleanse.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> He's a good pick, but not as good of a counter pick as he previously was.


He is a great counter pick for AD champs. I can easily counter GP top with malphite, or jungle vs an AD team. He's always been good in the jungle, the new jungle just lets you pick better runes.


----------



## TheOddOne

Malphite counters GP hardcore, even if GP has armor pen + sheen, doesn't matter, shield always up.


----------



## TheOddOne

Dat lag, double post sorry.


----------



## Simca

Went 7/2 and had my team crying about me picking Garen. Garen sux, ur a noob.

Meanwhile they feed with their OP champs. This game's matchmaking is FN-Key ******ed. I get matched with the most ******ed players in the game. LoL should delete ur accounts when ur so bad after 200 games.

Also, skarners armor is ridiculously OP against a Garen. I'm about to get LW or something.


----------



## stu.

Blind pick... I'm going into this game cursing myself, wishing I had just got the 5 minute leaving penalty.

Then this happens.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> If you're building vlad tanky, how much damage do you put out?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you build vlad tanky when he can turn into a pool of borscht?
Click to expand...

His trollpool will also heal you for half your health.







:thumb:


----------



## TFL Replica

When vlad first came out, his pool lasted for ages. Turrets weren't safe for anyone.


----------



## stu.

I don't know whether I should be proud or sad. We didn't have anyone who wanted to initiate, so I was dying a lot... but... in the end, things turned out well, didn't they?

I had so much gold I couldn't figure out what I wanted to build... Switched from Void Staff to the 100AP/50armor + 2 seconds invuln to a second Deathcap eventually. I was also chugging every possible potion on spawn.









This only gave me ~605AP... how do people get such crazy high amounts? I couldn't find any better items to push my AP higher that seemed to work well on Vlad.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Ludicrous AP builds run a Deathcap and your choice of either: Tier 2 boots of your choice + 4x Archangel's Staff; or 5x Archangel's Staff. Once you get a Staff stacked, then it gets stupid. The bonus mana passive doesn't stack, but the 3% of mana into AP passive does.

Take this example from my rarely-used smurf account:



While Rylai's and WotA give good benefits, they don't work for ludicrous AP. Also, Deathcap passives don't stack.

An added plus, Archangel's is cheaper than both Rylai's and the Deathcap, at only 2855g. Rylai's is 3105g, and Deathcap is 3600g.


----------



## Uncivilised

lol.. AP heroes dominate so much. I was playing kassadin and i had just over 600 and i was 3 shotting master yi on the team, it was just rediculous.


----------



## TFL Replica

I've never seen a vlad build an archangel's but I see plenty of Mordes using lichbane.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> should have gone Warmogs instead of GA, GA is useless on Yi.
> Also, hue hue hue when you know you're gonna' lose a game based on team mates and the first things they type.
> HuE HuE HuE when you choose a troll character and play better than entire team.


I was kamikazing turrets :3

Ya, I regret not getting Warmogs instead of FM. No reason to get both.


----------



## pjBSOD

I've been playing LoL for as long as I can remember now, and I just bought Morde today. Even after all of the nerfs... he is so ridiculous.


----------



## Zackcy

Always die, never shield.

Morde is a lot of fun, especially once you get spell vamp, as you can't take damage.


----------



## andyroo89

Ziggs will be my new favorite yordle champion.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ziggs will be my new favorite yordle champion.


The only good Yordle

is a dead Yordle.

Amumu!









I am going to play nothing but support soraka. I am tired of trying to win.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ziggs will be my new favorite yordle champion.


You will be my new favorite.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The only good Yordle
> is a dead Yordle.
> Amumu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to *play nothing but support soraka*. I am *tired of trying to win*.


Soon you will be tired of winning. The world + their dogs underestimate Soraka, don't be surprised if you get first blood in half of your matches. People will wise up once you beat them pretty badly with Soraka but there's no shortage of overconfident, clueless players.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Soon you will be tired of winning. The world + their dogs underestimate Soraka, don't be surprised if you get first blood in half of your matches. People will wise up once you beat them pretty badly with Soraka but there's no shortage of overconfident, clueless players.


How should I build/play her?

EDIT: I like this picture


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How should I build/play her?


In picks, say "mid or feed" and proceed with items build:
Mejai's, CDR boots, spirit visage, rylai, frozen heart, deathcap


----------



## Zackcy

Have this funny cho kill I am going to upload.


----------



## hollowtek

Damn something is fundamentally flawed with dominion lol. I literally carry the goddamn team, 27/7/18 and 200 points lead- guess what, we still lose.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Damn something is fundamentally flawed with dominion lol. I literally carry the goddamn team, 27/7/18 and 200 points lead- guess what, we still lose.


Probably because Dominion has almost nothing to do with kills


----------



## Zackcy

Karthus feels so broken in dominion.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The only good Yordle
> is a dead Yordle.
> Amumu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to *play nothing but support soraka*. I am *tired of trying to win*.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon you will be tired of winning. The world + their dogs underestimate Soraka, don't be surprised if you get first blood in half of your matches. People will wise up once you beat them pretty badly with Soraka but there's no shortage of overconfident, clueless players.
Click to expand...

Starcall OP.

They should really nerf that.


----------



## Simca

You have mastered trolling when you can make your entire team hate you by typing nothing but ~chuckles~ the entire game.

Even when you have a 4.0 KDR and basically carry your entire team.

Had a bunch of noobs telling me "LOL FROZEN MALLET? LOL WARMOGS? YOU GOT NO DAMAGE"


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You will be my new favorite.


<3


----------



## Singledigit

need a 2k persons to carry me to 1300 to get out of elo hell


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> need a 2k persons to carry me to 1300 to get out of elo hell


No! You suffer with the rest of us


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> need a 2k persons to carry me to 1300 to get out of elo hell


Er, if you play with 2k Elo person, you gonna get match 1600+, can you handle that ?


----------



## Simca

Just...........

I .....

Games like this make me want to uninstall League of Legends and never play again.



And that's the nicest way I could have ever put that.

Kog and Pantheon intentionally trolled the entire game, buying all zeals, all health belts, all stupid builds..and if they even spent 1/10th of their effort into trying to win..we would have won...

I had their nexus down to 10% hp..but was killed off...

The entire game it was only Ashe and I doing anything...and our fish guy AFKed after troll and kog were blatantly trolling..

So many times I...

I'm done.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just...........
> I .....
> Games like this make me want to uninstall League of Legends and never play again.
> 
> And that's the nicest way I could have ever put that.
> Kog and Pantheon intentionally trolled the entire game, buying all zeals, all health belts, all stupid builds..and if they even spent 1/10th of their effort into trying to win..we would have won...
> I had their nexus down to 10% hp..but was killed off...
> The entire game it was only Ashe and I doing anything...and our fish guy AFKed after troll and kog were blatantly trolling..
> So many times I...
> I'm done.


Ok, cya.

btw I was solo top as rumble vs AD Kennen, thats right Ground called it. LOL it was so easy to dominate AD kennen he "claimed" he has been doing it for a while to try to make him self look less mainstream.


----------



## stu.

I wish I was better at this game. :[

I've realized that I'm only good in about 25% of the games I play. Generally, I'm better when I play drunk.

I believe most games I "think" too much, and end up losing. When I'm drunk, I don't care, and I just win.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I wish I was better at this game. :[
> I've realized that I'm only good in about 25% of the games I play. Generally, I'm better when I play drunk.
> I believe most games I "think" too much, and end up losing. When I'm drunk, I don't care, and I just win.


Hmm you should come derp with ground flaming and I sometime. *Toy soldier GP* *running down lane with arms flailing* I killed someone am I gud yet guise? (0 )_____( o)


----------



## TFL Replica

They can't nerf starfall, we Sorakas got that in exchange for the colossal nerfs to her 3 other abilities. Before they changed Soraka and before the first Pantheon nerf I used to queue with my partner and just dominate with OP healing and mana regen. Sadly, something bad happened to my partner IRL.


----------



## TheOddOne

Toy soldier GP asked to jungle, went 0/7, solo top Udyr lost to solo Vayne (188 normal wins) I hate this game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Toy soldier GP asked to jungle, went 0/7, solo top Udyr lost to solo Vayne (188 normal wins) I hate this game.


D:


----------



## stu.

So, I just bought a bunch of rune pages.

I'm only level 22, but I'm looking to set up a couple of options for myself.

Currently I have:
Tank:
Red: HP/Level
Yellow: HP/Level
Blue: Flat MR
Quint: HP

Caster:
Red: Magic Pen
Yellow: HP/Level
Blue: CDR
Quint: Movement Speed

e: forgot the question.

Can you guys offer up some suggestions for jungling (Udyr/WW/Trynd) and some AD kits?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So, I just bought a bunch of rune pages.
> I'm only level 22, but I'm looking to set up a couple of options for myself.
> Currently I have:
> Tank:
> Red: HP/Level
> Yellow: HP/Level
> Blue: Flat MR
> Quint: HP
> Caster:
> Red: Magic Pen
> Yellow: HP/Level
> Blue: CDR
> Quint: Movement Speed
> e: forgot the question.
> Can you guys offer up some suggestions for jungling (Udyr/WW/Trynd) and some AD kits?


You can basically get away with flat AD red+quints as Udyr/Trynd in the jungle, so think about that. I haven't seen people going armor pen in new jungle anymore


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Can you guys offer up some suggestions for jungling (Udyr/WW/Trynd) and some AD kits?


http://solomid.net/guides.php


----------



## HybLeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Malphite counters GP hardcore, even if GP has armor pen + sheen, doesn't matter, shield always up.


How so? I feel as if you can only poke against a gp, with his low Q CD. And even then, a decently built gp can take malphite shield and then some, or am I missing something?


----------



## stu.

Well, in order to prove to myself the above statement I made, I had a couple of drinks and queued up with an awesome playlist.

This was the result.

Honestly, a fed Vlad is a deadly site. In this game, I was 8/0/1 before my first death, but my ult killed 2 people as soon as I died... so I was really 10/0/1 in my head.

I only went back to base three times, once due to pressure from Annie and Kayle, once for my WOTA, and once with my death, which gave me what you see I ended with. I had another 4,000g to spend, but the team surrendered when I finally decided it was time to go back...

I could only imagine the wreckingball I would have become...


----------



## TheOddOne

Just went againt Lexvink, we were so far behind, ace'd them twice, pushed mid, their nexus was 2 shots away from being destroyed, and our Sivir backed off, sigh, I have had enough.


----------



## Simca

MF is so freakin strong. I'm surprised more people don't play her. Been wrecking people with her and I don't like ranged squishies.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> MF is so freakin strong. I'm surprised more people don't play her. Been wrecking people with her and I don't like ranged squishies.


From what I hear, people don't like playing her because she doesn't have a escape ability other than running with flash and quickness. I don't know, I never really tried her out.


----------



## stu.

Whenever I hear her laugh when she does that cone of death... I cringe and die a little inside.

She is so frustrating to play against.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I hate Miss Fortune. Her Mortal Strike just annoys the hell out of me, because I always happen to fight her bot when I play Sona, as if her heal doesn't suck enough early game


----------



## TheOddOne

Her laning is really good against Graves, but since Graves spells scale so well with AD, he's like MF 2.0


----------



## TFL Replica

I spam /l (it's bounded to my mouse's side button) whenever I play MF every time I do something annoying (basically ANY of her abilities).


----------



## TinDaDragon

I just went 1/11/1 with Garen. Idk if I should be happy or sad


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I just went 1/11/1 with Garen. Idk if I should be happy or sad


You should be sad, but then be happy, because you won't do that bad forever. Just solo top as Garen for awhile and you'll get used to it. He's not as good as he used to be, but he's still a pretty big annoyance in pub games because the players really don't know how to deal with his early game harass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I spam /l (it's bounded to my mouse's side button) whenever I play MF every time I do something annoying (basically ANY of her abilities).


I'm sad that we've never played together.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> Well, in order to prove to myself the above statement I made, I had a couple of drinks and queued up with an awesome playlist.
> This was the result.
> Honestly, a fed Vlad is a deadly site. In this game, I was 8/0/1 before my first death, but my ult killed 2 people as soon as I died... so I was really 10/0/1 in my head.
> I only went back to base three times, once due to pressure from Annie and Kayle, once for my WOTA, and once with my death, which gave me what you see I ended with. I had another 4,000g to spend, but the team surrendered when I finally decided it was time to go back...
> I could only imagine the wreckingball I would have become...


Pretty nice score.

If no one is building MR, you don't need a Void staff. Don't know why they didn't build any, with a fed Vlad on the enemy team









I miss deny, perma slow Gankplank


----------



## Zackcy

Morde is really fun


----------



## stu.

So Void Staff is not worth it to cut through even base MR/runes/masteries (if applicable)?

Also, in regards to that video... how many complaints did you get for KSing?









With that picture that I linked... people kept complaining that I was running around KSing... so I told them to shove off, or I would stop spamming my abilities on cooldown in an attempt to make sure we win.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So Void Staff is not worth it to cut through even base MR/runes/masteries (if applicable)?
> Also, in regards to that video... how many complaints did you get for KSing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that picture that I linked... people kept complaining that I was running around KSing... so I told them to shove off, or I would stop spamming my abilities on cooldown in an attempt to make sure we win.


Void staff is percentage based.

So if someone has 70 MR, if you get an Abyscall Scepter and Sorc boots, you shave off 40 MR. With a Void Staff, you shave off 28 mr. Voidstaff is an item you should only get, if someone has like 120+ MR, or even ~100 MR.

And nah, I didn't get yelled at for KSing, I was doing the best out of my team, enemy team had a lot of armour, and I was the only one doing good damage. When people call KSes, I just facepalm. I would give all the kills to a Vlad, but if I accidentally kill someone who was about to get away and they complain, I tell them to shut up.

EDIT:

Just played my first ranked game. Quit a lot of derp. We won. We got fed early, and Trundle DCed.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> MF is so freakin strong. I'm surprised more people don't play her. Been wrecking people with her and I don't like ranged squishies.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear, people don't like playing her because she doesn't have a escape ability other than running with flash and quickness. I don't know, I never really tried her out.
Click to expand...

I take flash and ghost on her. It's a good (but not perfect) escape mech. It also REALLY helps catch up to people running away. It's awesome. She doens't need exhaust or ignite. Just give her ghost and flash.

Speaking of which, did they nerf flash? Couldn't even hop over a minor brush area near my turret, was super sad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I just went 1/11/1 with Garen. Idk if I should be happy or sad


Yes, be very sad. Not about the kills/deaths but about having 1 assist to boot.

As Garen, just Silence, Spin, rinse and repeat until they're at about 20% HP then ignite and smite(r) and you win.


----------



## Webdivauk

Hey all.

I've recently started to play League of Legends on the EU servers and found it very addictive. I tend to play support chars and take the odd twirl at tank. The ones that I'm focasing on at the moment are Morgana, Soraka, & Janna.

On EU West I'm Daelyn and Nordic Daelynth4charity (yup an Athene fangurl here)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Hey all.
> I've recently started to play League of Legends on the EU servers and found it very addictive. I tend to play support chars and take the odd twirl at tank. The ones that I'm focasing on at the moment are Morgana, Soraka, & Janna.
> On EU West I'm Daelyn and Nordic Daelynth4charity (yup an Athene fangurl here)


Welcome to Reague of regends


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I've recently started to play League of Legends on the EU servers and found it very addictive. I tend to play support chars and take the odd twirl at tank. The ones that I'm focasing on at the moment are Morgana, Soraka, & Janna.
> 
> On EU West I'm Daelyn and Nordic Daelynth4charity (yup an Athene fangurl here)


Buy Zhonya's Hourglass if you haven't added that to your repetoire. When you R and people focus you you can pop it and become invincible for 4 seconds or so. Also gives 100 AP and I think some armor?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy Zhonya's Hourglass if you haven't added that to your repetoire. When you R and people focus you you can pop it and become invincible for 4 seconds or so. Also gives 100 AP and I think some armor?


2 seconds , 50 armor , 100 ap , By pop he means there is a passive activation on hourglass you have to click on or use binding to hit the activation.


----------



## Zackcy

Second ranked game went well







!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy Zhonya's Hourglass if you haven't added that to your repetoire. When you R and people focus you you can pop it and become invincible for 4 seconds or so. Also gives 100 AP and I think some armor?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 seconds , 50 armor , 100 ap , By pop he means there is a passive activation on hourglass you have to click on or use binding to hit the activation.
Click to expand...

What she means by passive activation is that it's actually an active activation since passive activation doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Webdivauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What she means by passive activation is that it's actually an active activation since passive activation doesn't make any sense!


Thanks for the suggestion and I did understand it









I'm still doing practice sessions with 5 players v bots at the moment although I did some players happy to carry me through two pvp games so I've at least experienced it. From the outside looking in I think it can give the impression of being simplistic but it's far from it. I wish I could play more of it.

I have to say, the more I play Soraka the more I like her. I'll be sticking with her for a while. Now to stop feeding on her and I'll be progress for me.


----------



## Zackcy

Low lvl pvp games aren't much different than bots.

Oh, and if you que with someone who has a lot of games played, you get put up against similar people.

And ways, I am going to take a break from league of 20 cs at 40 mins. Going to go play some TF2. And Guild wars.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes, be very sad. Not about the kills/deaths but about having 1 assist to boot.
> As Garen, just Silence, Spin, rinse and repeat until they're at about 20% HP then ignite and smite(r) and you win.


Should I take Cleanse and ghost? I went bot on the 1/11/1 with master yi.

When I go top, it's like 10/0/6 and they surrender


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes, be very sad. Not about the kills/deaths but about having 1 assist to boot.
> As Garen, just Silence, Spin, rinse and repeat until they're at about 20% HP then ignite and smite(r) and you win.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I take Cleanse and ghost? I went bot on the 1/11/1 with master yi.
> 
> When I go top, it's like 10/0/6 and they surrender
Click to expand...

I personally take ghost ignite. Ghost Cleanse is also a good combination (2nd I choose if I feel like I'm getting CC'd to death). Cleanse helps get ignites off you, gets rid of exhausts, gets rid of stuns, gets rid of slows(unless u get slowed again and then it makes the cooldown of the slow shorter for a certain period of time).

The problem with that is you can buy an item that give you cleanse basically called Quick Silver Sash.

What I do as Garen is hide in the bushes until I'm ready to jump out and harass. Most of the time I let my laning partner get creeps if they're an AD carry. If they're not then I usually last hit.

Last hitting minions is very important. They give you tons of gold. You kill 100 minions, you just gained 100x26 or so, so 2600 gold. Usually everyone gets around 150 minion kills by the end of the game, more if you're a good farmer. So from minions alone you get 3900 gold. That'll buy you a high end item alone. Almost a Trinity Force and that's just average minion farming.

You want to LAST HIT rather than continuously hit minions and push the lane. There are several reasons for this. If you push the lane, you're susceptible to ganks from the enemy jungler. Also, there's now a longer way you have to run to get to a friendly tower in case the enemy decides to get hostile and you don't take care of the situation right. Also, if you have no ranged, there's NO reason to ever push a lane because you can't harass them under their tower. If you had a Vayne or MF or someone that could harass under tower well without getting hit then you could try pushing and forcing them out of lane, but I wouldn't recommend that unless you're pro at harassing.

Another reason is if you're excellent at harassing and sustaining, you can pretty much zone the enemy out and stop them from killing minions for gold by standing inbetween them and the minions.

I usually play defensive and just focus on last hitting enemies unless I'm playing a champion I know I can harass well with (usually Garen or MF). Just remember that you shouldn't harass so much that you run out of mana. That makes you useless and have to return to base losing exp and gold and risking hits on your tower or leaving your laning partner alone to die if they tower dive them.

Also, if there's a strong ganker, you should consider setting up wards in the river. Stops a lot of feeding if you're not completely blind.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally take ghost ignite. Ghost Cleanse is also a good combination (2nd I choose if I feel like I'm getting CC'd to death). Cleanse helps get ignites off you, gets rid of exhausts, gets rid of stuns, gets rid of slows(unless u get slowed again and then it makes the cooldown of the slow shorter for a certain period of time).
> The problem with that is you can buy an item that give you cleanse basically called Quick Silver Sash.
> What I do as Garen is hide in the bushes until I'm ready to jump out and harass. Most of the time I let my laning partner get creeps if they're an AD carry. If they're not then I usually last hit.
> Last hitting minions is very important. They give you tons of gold. You kill 100 minions, you just gained 100x26 or so, so 2600 gold. Usually everyone gets around 150 minion kills by the end of the game, more if you're a good farmer. So from minions alone you get 3900 gold. That'll buy you a high end item alone. Almost a Trinity Force and that's just average minion farming.
> You want to LAST HIT rather than continuously hit minions and push the lane. There are several reasons for this. If you push the lane, you're susceptible to ganks from the enemy jungler. Also, there's now a longer way you have to run to get to a friendly tower in case the enemy decides to get hostile and you don't take care of the situation right. Also, if you have no ranged, there's NO reason to ever push a lane because you can't harass them under their tower. If you had a Vayne or MF or someone that could harass under tower well without getting hit then you could try pushing and forcing them out of lane, but I wouldn't recommend that unless you're pro at harassing.
> Another reason is if you're excellent at harassing and sustaining, you can pretty much zone the enemy out and stop them from killing minions for gold by standing inbetween them and the minions.
> I usually play defensive and just focus on last hitting enemies unless I'm playing a champion I know I can harass well with (usually Garen or MF). Just remember that you shouldn't harass so much that you run out of mana. That makes you useless and have to return to base losing exp and gold and risking hits on your tower or leaving your laning partner alone to die if they tower dive them.
> Also, if there's a strong ganker, you should consider setting up wards in the river. Stops a lot of feeding if you're not completely blind.


Wow. I'll be sure to try some of these tip's next time I play.


----------



## InEeDaJoB

Hey guys check out my most recent game, I play as Xin and this is probably my best game yet. Anything I should change about my build?
Any tips? Anything is appreciated.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, you don't build tanky enough.

For Xin, my final item core would be: Warmogs, Atmas, Frozen Mallet, Merc Treads, Ghostblade (or Wit's End if they have a ton of ap burst / magic damage), Wriggles (even if you are solo top and not jungling, great sustain, and you can sell it later for something else).

*Don't build Zerker Greaves on Xin.*

You will need tenacity because you are extremely vulnerable to kiting after your first charge-TTS combo is denied(and it will likely happen every time). Please get Mercury's Tread. You already have more than enough attack speed from Youmuu's or Wit's End.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> What? The reason Olaf builds so tanky with health or magic resist items is because he can deal massive damage throughout the game even with no damage items. He's literally unbeatable in 1v1 situations, and his ult for team fights allows you to completely render their carry useless since there's nothing stopping you from getting to them.
> Jungle Olaf is an _incredible_ pick.


He's unbeatable 1v1, tell that to Akali, who is also a great counter jungle pick because she will always be at least 85% health in the jungle...

lol realized that was like months ago... OOPS. Also build zerker's ONLY if you are jungling and need to take out 1 person in a lane for a quick gank, basically if you know its a fast game sure but 99.99% tenacity is better.


----------



## TinDaDragon

What's loss forgiven?


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What's loss forgiven?


Means that the loss didn't go toward your record, Usually because riots servers are being awful and disconnecting people or have massive amounts of lag.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, you don't build tanky enough.
> 
> For Xin, my final item core would be: Warmogs, Atmas, Frozen Mallet, Merc Treads, Ghostblade (or Wit's End if they have a ton of ap burst / magic damage), Wriggles (even if you are solo top and not jungling, great sustain, and you can sell it later for something else).
> 
> *Don't build Zerker Greaves on Xin.*
> 
> You will need tenacity because you are extremely vulnerable to kiting after your first charge-TTS combo is denied(and it will likely happen every time). Please get Mercury's Tread. You already have more than enough attack speed from Youmuu's or Wit's End.


His utility comes from very strong midgame sustain with wriggles and greaves while maintaining high amounts of burst damage until lv 14 or so.Basically all he needs in addition would be black cleaver and he could get tanky items while still murdering your team so you're giving him the wrong advice , greaves really help him snowball midgame and are cheap too.

I do advice selling them lategame for mercury threads though.


----------



## Webdivauk

I'm going to take the plunge this week and try out some pvp matches. Any suggested reading for me to ponder over?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> His utility comes from very strong midgame sustain with wriggles and greaves while maintaining high amounts of burst damage until lv 14 or so.Basically all he needs in addition would be black cleaver and he could get tanky items while still murdering your team so you're giving him the wrong advice , greaves really help him snowball midgame and are cheap too.
> I do advice selling them lategame for mercury threads though.


I guess it depends also on what the enemy team comp is, but I personally always love to build merc treads, because as I said, Xin gets kited very easily early/mid game.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> I'm going to take the plunge this week and try out some pvp matches. Any suggested reading for me to ponder over?


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=126036

Also I typically grab zerkers but without knowing his lvl I don't want to make things confusing. I usually go wriggles, zerkers, black cleaver, atmogs, and finish with frozen/ie/pd depending on if I am chasing/owning/or bd.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, you don't build tanky enough.
> For Xin, my final item core would be: Warmogs, Atmas, Frozen Mallet, Merc Treads, Ghostblade (or Wit's End if they have a ton of ap burst / magic damage), Wriggles (even if you are solo top and not jungling, great sustain, and you can sell it later for something else).
> *Don't build Zerker Greaves on Xin.*
> You will need tenacity because you are extremely vulnerable to kiting after your first charge-TTS combo is denied(and it will likely happen every time). Please get Mercury's Tread. You already have more than enough attack speed from Youmuu's or Wit's End.


Warmogs AND Frozen mallet?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Warmogs AND Frozen mallet?


More health for Atmas?


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> More health for Atmas?


Indeed more for atmas lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> More health for Atmas?


-Low effective health
-No MR
-If you want health for damage, get damage.


----------



## pjBSOD

It's expensive too, oh well... it's still not a bad last item.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Also slows I am usually owning by then an it doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## Zackcy

Fratmas + Randuis is good against an heavy AD team.

Fratmas + QSS is good for a regular balanced team.

QSS is far more cost effective than a Warmogs on top of Fratmas. Warmogs will only add 20 AD. You won't have enough armour/mr to make a noticable difference in your effective health, so you will still die fast.

Everytime there is an Olaf on my team, Warmogs + Frozen Mallet. Sometimes double Warmogs with FM. And they still die instantly.


----------



## TFL Replica

What's with all the surprise party Fiddles? Riot must have made a killing on the sales of this troll skin.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What's with all the surprise party Fiddles? Riot must have made a killing on the sales of this troll skin.


Looks so stupid....


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Looks so stupid....


That was the user submitted concept art that inspired the skin, not riot's artwork. Probably thrown together in less than half an hour.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just spent about two or three hours reading all the different trivia and such about each different champion. I hold LoL in such higher regard now, it's a lot cooler than your simple moba game... there is some decent story and small lore behind it all.


----------



## stu.

So, now that my friends list is starting to expand... I've begun to get messages while in game. Is it possible to respond to these? Or do I have to wait until I'm out of the game?

Also, would it be possible to see the friends list, or say, the OCN chat, from a game?


----------



## bulmung

there are 2 ways

first is just type /r then space. then type your message it will message the last person who sent you a pm.

the second is /w username message. username being the user you want to talk to obviously.


----------



## TFL Replica

My list of top 5 overall worst champions for solo queue (SR and Dom):

1)Viktor

2)Karma

3)Sejuani

4)Leona

5)Eve

If you disagree with any of the above name replacement champions and explain why they're worse.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> My list of top 5 overall worst champions for solo queue (SR and Dom):
> 
> 1)Viktor
> 2)Karma
> 3)Sejuani
> 4)Leona
> 5)Eve
> 
> If you disagree with any of the above name replacement champions and explain why they're worse.


Are we specifically speaking unranked?


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> My list of top 5 overall worst champions for solo queue (SR and Dom):
> 
> 1)Viktor
> 2)Karma
> 3)Sejuani
> 4)Leona
> 5)Eve
> 
> If you disagree with any of the above name replacement champions and explain why they're worse.


Ok, so Karma is honestly so freeking good right now. My friend Curt (IGN CURTOKY) who is both on Epik gamer (yes the ranked team that went to tournys with Dan Dihn) and A picture of a goose (with Atalanta) Runs her in ranked games with them all the time. Her main problem is that she needs to be played slightly different than most supports and needs to lane with someone like twitch that can roam and let her get the cs while gone so that she can own. The problem with that is it doesn't follow the current meta where the support gets 0 CS. Other than that Viktor is super snowbally, and the death aug makes him ok(people think he is UP because he is the first Balanced champ Riot released in AGES), same goes for Sej, leona is a tank with 1000000 stuns which is good but honestly ali IS better, and EVE IS STUPID UP BECAUSE THEY BROKE HER by removing stun(You can still stomp with her if you know what you are doing though). All in all Eve is the worst of the list but still can be competitive and I have ran it in many higher elo games successfully still.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Are we specifically speaking unranked?


Unranked, solo queue and both the rift and dom.

These aren't necessarily weak champions, they're just bad for the above situation. Sometimes their ineffectiveness stems from the fact that teammates won't act appropriately in reaction to their abilities.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Unranked, solo queue and both the rift and dom.
> These aren't necessarily weak champions, they're just bad for the above situation. Sometimes their ineffectiveness stems from the fact that teammates won't act appropriately in reaction to their abilities.


I would agree with that statement, newbs don't know how to play when these champs are around


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> I would agree with that statement, newbs don't know how to play when these champs are around


That goes double when you're playing as karma. They're like "derp wuts dis shiny rope fing do? Im confuse so ima stand still".


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That goes double when you're playing as karma. They're like "derp wuts dis shiny rope fing do? Im confuse so ima stand still".


Yeah, some people are bads, that's why I troll them and run jungle karma. I still usually do ok as it too and the tether makes the ganks off the hook, especially since it stacks with red(multiplicatively).


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung*
> 
> there are 2 ways
> first is just type /r then space. then type your message it will message the last person who sent you a pm.
> the second is /w username message. username being the user you want to talk to obviously.


Third way is to pop up the PVP.Net client running in the background and use your buddylist to send/respond to messages.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> How so? I feel as if you can only poke against a gp, with his low Q CD. And even then, a decently built gp can take malphite shield and then some, or am I missing something?


A proper Malphite won't have an issue with him at all even if he manages to take his shield away.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> From what I hear, people don't like playing her because she doesn't have a escape ability other than running with flash and quickness. I don't know, I never really tried her out.


This. Basically it's kill people before they kill you or flash out and hope you make it. But she is quite stronk.


----------



## Zackcy

Meteora is such a nice album.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> Yeah, some people are bads, that's why I troll them and run jungle karma. I still usually do ok as it too and the tether makes the ganks off the hook, especially since it stacks with red(multiplicatively).


I love playing karma, but no one knows how she works because no one plays her. This leads to the previously stated comment of "it's not the current meta". I hate that this is what normal games have come to, focusing on the meta all the time and not trying anything new. I'm considering just pub stomping normal games for a while solo just to get my normal queue elo up, 80 wins over losses just isn't enough to escape r-tards.


----------



## Crunkles

Anyone know when this new champ is gonna be released, this week or next? Looks like he could be fun and I have plenty of IP laying around haha. I feel like making things go boom.


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Third way is to pop up the PVP.Net client running in the background and use your buddylist to send/respond to messages.


Did not know about this method. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung*
> 
> Did not know about this method. You learn something new every day.


Yeah I didn't know about that one either. My only issue with doing that is LoL doesn't stay up when I alt tab. Not sure what setting you would use to be able to alt tab without minimizing other than windowed mode, but windowed doesn't fit properly in the window. I tried borderless but that kills my FPS, even with X-fire 6970s it drops my FPS to like 60 haha. I enjoy 80-120 FPS far too much to go back to 50-60 lol.

Edit: maybe I'm just doing it wrong. Gotta love being at work with nothing to do haha


----------



## Supreme888

GUYS WE NEED RIOT TO MAKE THIS SKIN! SUPPORT ME PLS
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1765899&highlight=make+it+happen







:drum:


----------



## drbaltazar

any team builder from guild wars will do good in lol others well you better start learning team bluid cause it is what will be needed at top ladder


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> any team builder from guild wars will do good in lol others well you better start learning team bluid cause it is what will be needed at top ladder


What ? You're joking right?


----------



## Zackcy

Win of the day. That is all.


----------



## Simca

I think Leona is one of the most useless characters in League of Legends. With Merc treads her stuns last all of what.. 0.5 seconds? I had a Leona raging when her stuns seemingly didn't stun me at all as Garen. Honestly, she's not tanky enough to tank and doesn't do enough damage to be scary. She'll only really wreck someone dumb enough to not have merc treads and "wreck" is very subjective...


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Win of the day. That is all.


Sooooooooo you did bad right? For all we know you sat in the shop the whole time


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What ? You're joking right?


Lol, ignore him, hes one of those noobs that thinks he has some kind of golden ticket for why he can be insta-pro... like when a C++ noob discovers arguments and thinks its news to be shared with the world, or a nerd loses his virginity, or wait, idk about that last one.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think Leona is one of the most useless characters in League of Legends. With Merc treads her stuns last all of what.. 0.5 seconds? I had a Leona raging when her stuns seemingly didn't stun me at all as Garen. Honestly, she's not tanky enough to tank and doesn't do enough damage to be scary. She'll only really wreck someone dumb enough to not have merc treads and "wreck" is very subjective...


Wanna send me a Garen game manual?









Anyone know why I DC almost everygame now? It's ridiculous. I have a feeling that it's Cox, but it could be Riot


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Hey guys, EU Nordic/East player here. I'm not that good but i love to play LoL and is currently level 27. I play Ashe mostly, but do some games as Ahir, Xerath and Nasus from time to time. :3


----------



## IzninjaFTW

I just bought Akali and I can't seem to get a good build. I usually go Rylia's, Rage blade, Hextech Gunblade, Blood thirster, boots of mobility, then any situational item I might need. Any suggestions?

Also I <3 Graves








Only reason I died was because our Ahri kept over estimated herself and ruining ganks and such. I know the person who played her IRL and he is over confident with EVERY caster and every squishy. But when he plays tanker champs he is careful and defensive.


----------



## Simca

Honestly, Garen needs to be reworked. He's so weak late game it's kinda' pathetic. Against certain characters he's completely useless.

I also think Sion is broken. His ult lasts way too long. It's like 10-15 seconds of massive life steal. Throw in his high attack damage boost skill and it's a recipe to shred characters apart. He can literally 1v2 people at the same time and pull off a double kill. Either he needs to lose tons more HP than 6 per attack or they need to seriously nerf his skill based damage bonus. It's like +35 attack damage at level 1 or something. That's what Master Yi gets at level 5? Then you toss in a low cool down stun...

Seriously need to rework him imo. Even tossing on ignite on him just doesn't make him an easy kill.


----------



## TheOddOne

1400s so hard to break, aaaaaah I was so close, then I got dem junglers to the knee.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1400s so hard to break, aaaaaah I was so close, then I got dem junglers to the knee.


I'm at 1680. In chess


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm at 1680. In chess


LOL. This made my night







kudos to u sir.


----------



## Keyan

New items just announced coming out next patch. Starks was remade.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Seriously, I'm done with this game for awhile. Nothing I've ever played has the capacity to make me rage so hard and so much. Even when I do pre-mades with friends, it sucks so hard. We get facerolled by teams that have 2-4 times the wins we do (I'm close to 200 wins, highest among my friends is 400, we regularly face teams of all 600-900 wins), and the only time I have any success is duo queue'ing with one friend. Solo queue is like smashing my privates with a sledgehammer.

I generally play Cait, Sivir, Ahri, Rammus, and Sona. I can play Trist, Dinger, Ashe, Graves, and I'm okay with Irelia. I never do well with MF or Vayne. Haven't really played any of the rest.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Seriously, I'm done with this game for awhile. Nothing I've ever played has the capacity to make me rage so hard and so much. Even when I do pre-mades with friends, it sucks so hard. We get facerolled by teams that have 2-4 times the wins we do (I'm close to 200 wins, highest among my friends is 400, we regularly face teams of all 600-900 wins), and the only time I have any success is duo queue'ing with one friend. Solo queue is like smashing my privates with a sledgehammer.
> I generally play Cait, Sivir, Ahri, Rammus, and Sona. I can play Trist, Dinger, Ashe, Graves, and I'm okay with Irelia. I never do well with MF or Vayne. Haven't really played any of the rest.


You should feel good, because you're as good as the 600-900 wins opponents


----------



## pjBSOD

When I get frustrated with League's crap, I just take a break for a few days.


----------



## Simca

I just troll the frick out of people til I get banned then I get a rest for a few days...

Or go on smurf.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just troll the frick out of people til I get banned then I get a rest for a few days...
> Or go on smurf.


So essentially, you're part of the problem









Don't stoop to their level.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just troll the frick out of people til I get banned then I get a rest for a few days...
> Or go on smurf.
> 
> 
> 
> So essentially, you're part of the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stoop to their level.
Click to expand...

I don't. I go above and over their level.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't. I go above and over their level.


Oh, Simca.


----------



## TheOddOne

Vlad "why top so bad ?"
Pant "cuz Fid never ganked your lane ?"
Vlad "i played smart"
*CAWCAWCWACWA*
Vlad "oh well"
Vlad has disconnected.
This community..


----------



## TFL Replica

My top 5 champions for solo queue unranked: (YMMV, these are the champs I pick when I want to win)

1)Soraka

2)Poppy

3)Sion

4)Taric

5)Kassadin


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> My top 5 champions for solo queue unranked: (YMMV, these are the champs I pick when I want to win)
> 
> 1)Soraka
> 2)*Poppy*
> 3)Sion
> 4)*Taric*
> 5)Kassadin


Questionable. I personally would only now ever pick Taric if I am laning with Vayne for obvious reasons. Other than that, my support pick is Soraka or Sona, mainly Sona.

As for Poppy... I wouldn't even consider her a T3 pick. She's great solo top against Champs that have very poor early game like Trynd, but other than that... I dunno.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Questionable. I personally would only now ever pick Taric if I am laning with Vayne for obvious reasons. Other than that, my support pick is Soraka or Sona, mainly Sona.
> As for Poppy... I wouldn't even consider her a T3 pick. She's great solo top against Champs that have very poor early game like Trynd, but other than that... I dunno.


I'm averaging dominion and summoner's rift performance from personal experience. It would be a different list if only one mode was chosen. (Soraka bot is good in dominion but nowhere near as good as solo mid in summoner's rift).


----------



## pjBSOD

With Dominion in mind, I hate Poppy....









She's very annoying.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Vlad "why top so bad ?"
> Pant "cuz Fid never ganked your lane ?"
> Vlad "i played smart"
> *CAWCAWCWACWA*
> Vlad "oh well"
> Vlad has disconnected.
> This community..


Won't happen with the premades I play with <3


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Won't happen with the premades I play with <3


The ones I'm never invited too because you refuse to add me.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Won't happen with the premades I play with <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I'm never invited too because you refuse to add me.
Click to expand...

qq


----------



## TFL Replica

Challenge 1: win with any of the following builds (post screenshot as proof)

AD Kassadin

Tank Katarina

AP Tryndamere


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Challenge 1: win with any of the following builds (post screenshot as proof)
> 
> AD Kassadin
> Tank Katarina
> AP Tryndamere


Had a friend do AP Tryn before. I don't remember if we won but it was hilarious.


----------



## Supreme888

This needs support guys! Lets make it happen








*http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1765899
*


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The ones I'm never invited too because you refuse to add me.


usually 3 of my friends I know IRL than there is ground..


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Challenge 1: win with any of the following builds (post screenshot as proof)
> 
> AD Kassadin
> Tank Katarina
> AP Tryndamere


AD Kass ? been there done that, gonna post tomorrow


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Challenge 1: win with any of the following builds (post screenshot as proof)
> 
> AD Kassadin
> *Tank Katarina*
> AP Tryndamere


Atmogs counts as tank, right?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Atmogs counts as tank, right?


Sure.


----------



## Zackcy

Full AP team, and we won. Lol


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Wanna send me a Garen game manual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why I DC almost everygame now? It's ridiculous. I have a feeling that it's *Cox*, but it could be Riot


You answered your own question.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> AD Kass ? been there done that, gonna post tomorrow


AD Kass OP, went afk a week or so ago with a jungler picked, came back and had kass with AD runes and smite. Went top vs Trynd. Needless to say I destroyed the whole team by the end of the game, something like 20/4/8. Such a fun and troll build.


----------



## TFL Replica

Screenshots or it didn't happen.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Screenshots or it didn't happen.


Screenshotting every game I win would fill my hard drive....

Edit: that challenge is also too easy. I'd be more impressed with a win on:

AD Singed
Tank Evelyn
AP Irelia


----------



## Crunkles

Someone needs to make an app for iphone that allows you to make builds for LoL so you can do maths on the go for champs. Dibs on idea rights for anyone that makes it!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Screenshotting every game I win would fill my hard drive....
> Edit: that challenge is also too easy. I'd be more impressed with a win on:
> AD Singed
> Tank Evelyn
> AP Irelia


Okay, save that for challenge 2 which will begin right after someone posts a win for challenge 1. Beats playing the same old boring tried and true builds every game.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Okay, save that for challenge 2 which will begin right after someone posts a win for challenge 1. Beats playing the same old boring tried and true builds every game.


True, suppose i'll try the other two champs from challenge 1 when I get home from work.


----------



## TheOddOne

AD Singed sounds hard, but I guess you can get away with Tri-Force


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> True, suppose i'll try the other two champs from challenge 1 when I get home from work.


I vote you troll with a AP Graves or vayne







. Hmm, that might not be too hard if you go the atk spd/on hit items route.


----------



## stu.

What are your thoughts on stacking Spell Vamp on Vlad? I decided to throw in an extra Hextech Revolver for even more vamp. I was going to upgrade it last to the AD/AP one just for fun.

I figure, the most that I could get out of it would be WOTA, Hextech, and the AD/AP one.. that would be... 25+15+20 = 68% Spell Vamp on my main nuke, which already restores HP. I could imagine the sustain would be ridiculous. But, would it really be much of an improvement over the 43% that I'm currently rocking? I imagine I would end up taking a hit in the AP department, so possibly not.

e: 3% from going 21 into Utility.


----------



## Zackcy

You could stack SV, but a lot of the money for the gunblade would be wasted. End game, you don't stay in fights long enough for that amount of spell vamp to be necessary.

How do I build Kayle?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Screenshotting every game I win would fill my hard drive....
> Edit: that challenge is also too easy. I'd be more impressed with a win on:
> *AD Singed*
> Tank Evelyn
> AP Irelia


already have been done in a game of mine against enemy singed, unfortunately we lost that game.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How do I build Kayle?


How do you plan on playing Kayle? I always had fun going with an atk spd build with enough cd reduction to always have Q going. This was me just having fun pre summoner lvl 30. I assume Kayle can also be played full AP or full support build as well.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You could stack SV, but a lot of the money for the gunblade would be wasted. End game, you don't stay in fights long enough for that amount of spell vamp to be necessary.
> How do I build Kayle?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How do you plan on playing Kayle? I always had fun going with an atk spd build with enough cd reduction to always have Q going. This was me just having fun pre summoner lvl 30. I assume Kayle can also be played full AP or full support build as well.


How you plan to play her really does determine this. Kayle support is alright, with a slow, a heal w/ movement speed bonus, and an invulnerability ultimate. I like an AP based AS build, utilizing rageblade, nashor tooth, malady, wits end and zerk boots. Can throw a triforce or lichbane in there too. Haven't done this in a while though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on stacking Spell Vamp on Vlad? I decided to throw in an extra Hextech Revolver for even more vamp. I was going to upgrade it last to the AD/AP one just for fun.
> I figure, the most that I could get out of it would be WOTA, Hextech, and the AD/AP one.. that would be... 25+15+20 = 68% Spell Vamp on my main nuke, which already restores HP. I could imagine the sustain would be ridiculous. But, would it really be much of an improvement over the 43% that I'm currently rocking? I imagine I would end up taking a hit in the AP department, so possibly not.
> e: 3% from going 21 into Utility.


Stacking Spellvamp is fine, however if the game drags on, you have to sell that Revolver and buy something else for more damage.


----------



## Zackcy

God, free cait week, I feel like playing Nunu support, and there is not a Caitlyin in sight.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> God, free cait week, I feel like playing Nunu support, and there is not a Caitlyin in sight.


Free Cait week = time to stomp some Cait face


----------



## hollowtek

This game should not have happened. We were down 300 - 12 and yet we still won. Proof that dominion is full of trash: troll mundo and we still won, best part is that I was intentionally trolling and still got the best score.

And yes this is how 99% of my dominion games go. I have the best score and we LOSE 75% of the time.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 
> This game should not have happened. We were down 300 - 12 and yet we still won. Proof that dominion is full of trash: troll mundo and we still won, best part is that I was intentionally trolling and still got the best score.


Best score just means you stopped trolling in order to try and win.


----------



## stu.

So, Veiger was running around the map, doing his own thing. I question him about this, as you can see in the picture.

And, while I didn't bother translating it, I'm quite sure he threw a your mom joke at me... in whatever language it was (reminiscent of Spanish...).


----------



## rogueblade

I dunno if you NA players watch, but the Kings of Europe finals was incredible.


----------



## stu.

Last game before work. Early game, their Vlad crushed me in mid. He was very good at zoning me and denying kills, and managed to get 2 early ganks on me. Definitely far from my best start.

Mid-end game however, his team fell apart and I got majorly fed and walked over everyone. So, at the end of the game, I decided to compliment him, as it was surely a learning experience for me... This was the result.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zackcy

Nunu is so much fun to play. I just wish I could get in games with smart/decent ADs.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I enjoyed the Kings of Europe finals today, I wish any of my games were that exciting.

Also, Ziggs and the new Bots aren't coming out for awhile.
Quote:


> Summoners,
> 
> We will be scheduling the release of the Ziggs Patch for early February. We have discovered a potentially serious issue with the update, and - as part of our continued commitment to providing the best possible game experience - we want to take the time make sure conditions are perfect for this rambunctious yordle's debut on the Fields of Justice.
> 
> We will have further details on the availability of the Ziggs Patch as they become available. Stay tuned for more updates in the near future!
> 
> Thanks for your patience, and thanks for playing League of Legends.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by RiotDaemon
> I certainly understand it is frustrating to not have the patch notes yet, so I will shed some light on exactly what happened.
> 
> We found what was considered a blocker bug that would severely impact many players enjoyment of league of legends, so rather than pushing the patch live and causing lots of players to have a bad experience, we wanted to fix the issue before it went live.
> 
> Here is why the patch notes aren't out yet:
> We are preparing two different patches for everyone, one with everything we had planned to go out and one with several things stripped out of the patch. The first option is what we hope to go with if we can fix the blocker bug quickly, while the second option is what we will use if we can't fix the issue quickly.
> 
> The patch notes aren't out because we haven't commited to using either patch yet.
Click to expand...

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1768410


----------



## Simca

AP Tryndamere. GG


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> AP Tryndamere. GG


ujelly of mah mad heals?


----------



## Simca

League of Legends, go 8/3/5 and still lose.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> League of Legends, go 8/3/5 and still lose.


You're still playing LoL? You mention uninstalling on multiple occasions.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> League of Legends, go 8/3/5 and still lose.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still playing LoL? You mention uninstalling on multiple occasions.
Click to expand...

I uninstall, then reinstall, just so I can QQ about it again.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I uninstall, then reinstall, just so I can QQ about it again.


Circle of LoL.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I uninstall, then reinstall, just so I can QQ about it again.


Just remove the shortcut from your desktop/dock/taskbar/...sight. Saves time.


----------



## stu.

I'm starting to get frustrated that I only play LoL well when I'm drunk.

I don't understand this.

e: pic for proof:


*e2: Any tips for laning against Vayne as Vlad?*


----------



## TFL Replica

Going to try and win with Tankarina. Am I about to win my own challenge? o0


----------



## Nnimrod

just started a few days ago... been rockin Ashe... she's awesome


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> just started a few days ago... been rockin Ashe... she's awesome


Enjoy it while it lasts, Ashe becomes terrible later on.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> just started a few days ago... been rockin Ashe... she's awesome


is..... that.... a .redhead.....







in your avatar........ O__O"


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> just started a few days ago... been rockin Ashe... she's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is..... that.... a .redhead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your avatar........ O__O"
Click to expand...

... and the new guy leaves this thread once and for all.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Enjoy it while it lasts, Ashe becomes *terrible* later on.


Aww thats a little harsh on Ashe. I wouldn't say she is terrible later on. She just doesn't have as easy a time carrying a team as other carrys.


----------



## TFL Replica

Well my Tankarina didn't win. We had a twitch that wouldn't stop jungling so it was 4v5 the entire game. There was me with my atmogs, an AP yi, an habitually-overextending cait and another player that died so often I don't even remember what champ he was playing (it was squishy). If my team had damage, I might have even been OP with all the damage reduction.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> ... and the new guy leaves this thread once and for all.


Everytime someone new joins, Andy turns his creep on.

I am instabuying Ziggs. Champion looks too fun. Even if he is weak, or gets nerfed quickly, I will play him.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Everytime someone new joins, Andy turns his creep on.
> I am instabuying Ziggs. Champion looks too fun. Even if he is weak, or gets nerfed quickly, I will play him.


ziggs is far from weak! I dominate mid with him


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> ziggs is far from weak! I dominate mid with him


He is out? I was just about to go to sleep since I thought he got delayed


----------



## Zackcy

Nope. He is out.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I am instabuying Ziggs. Champion looks too fun. Even if he is weak, or gets nerfed quickly, I will play him.


Hexplosives has a special place in my heart since I use to be an EOD Tech. I think I will have to insta buy him too.


----------



## thisispatrick

@Whoever mentioned AD Kass
AD Kass was done a long time ago, personally I've done it for over 30 games which was pretty fun. Then there was a sharp decline in people who did it.

Ziggs... :< I smell a nerf.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Nope. He is out.


brb making yordle gank squad (tristana and ziggs jump over wall) SUP GUISE ( 0)_____(O ) just gonna derp here.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Fixed a bug where Ezreal would lose his run animation after 390 movement speed


I've seen this happen so many times. It's hilarious, he just moves around with his arms open like he wants to hug everyone.

Ashe has been buffed. Proof that what I said earlier about her being terrible wasn't far off.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I've seen this happen so many times. It's hilarious, he just moves around with his arms open like he wants to hug everyone.
> 
> Ashe has been buffed. Proof that what I said earlier about her being terrible wasn't far off.


Glad to see that Ez bug fixed, and Ashe buff sounds baller. Great champ beat over the head by all the other ****** strong AD carries.

Edit: So I managed to get 2 games in mid on Karma before people claimed I was trolling and would pick stupid **** or leave. So I only played 2 games last night. Kept up with Fiddle the first game until I got ganked by Udyr and Malphite several times cuz of Malph ult







, still won though with positive score. Then stomped an LB mid and won.

Karma mid is a great counter pick to many APs in my opinion with her shield and heal, but so many people are afraid of change in this game and must follow the meta. Makes me facepalm.

Edit 2: And why is this the current meta? Because people are too lazy or stupid to find a counter to it. /EndRant


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I've seen this happen so many times. It's hilarious, he just moves around with his arms open like he wants to hug everyone.
> 
> Ashe has been buffed. Proof that what I said earlier about her being terrible wasn't far off.


He just slides









Every Ziggs I play with is a complete derp


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Every Ziggs I play with is a complete derp


How is he as a champ? Haven't gotten to check him out yet but planning to buy and play him all night. Time to play the, "Ziggs or feed!" card all night lol. Or just find 4 people to play with. Whichever is easier I suppose.


----------



## TFL Replica

They've disabled Leona because she was crashing the game. I wonder how that got discovered. Some poor souls must have picked her by accident.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> They've disabled Leona because she was crashing the game. I wonder how that got discovered. Some poor souls must have picked her by *accident*.


Ah, the accidental Leona pick. Those crafty fellows have done it again!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> He just slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Ziggs I play with is a complete derp


Sounds like my kind of champ, one of his lines says dont worry I got this. sounds just like me.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Sounds like my kind of champ, one of his lines says dont worry I got this. sounds just like me.


"Don't worry I got this"
"0-13"


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> "Don't worry I got this"
> "0-13"


erm idk how long it has been since i went that score. went 4/6 or 4/7 either way he is fun. I know why I don't invite you to my games.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> erm idk how long it has been since i went that score. went 4/6 or 4/7 either way he is fun. I know why I don't invite you to my games.


You don't even reply to my messages.


----------



## Crunkles

Now now ladies, let's not get testy...


----------



## Zackcy

Will of the Ancients got nerfed. 20% SV instead of 25%.

Guess my trump Karthus card is a little weaker.


----------



## TFL Replica

Just played a troll match as MF. I had a laughing contest with my Cait, Kat and Shyv. Enemy team got demoralized to heck. You can't win against 4 giggling ladies.


----------



## groundzero9




----------



## stu.




----------



## GFreak45

25-7-15 Galio AP carry
/flex
Galio is one of my favorite champs but i still havent gotten him, love that hes free this week
my build:

Banshie's veil
Mercury Treads
Mejais Soulstealer
Rod of Ages
Abyssal Scepter
Rabbadon's Deathcap

AP: 815 @ 18 w/full build


----------



## IzninjaFTW

I bought akali and she is AMAZING. I just can't seem to find a good build that works for her. I usually build hybrid AP/AD. Any recommendations?


----------



## GFreak45

i go Jungle Akali
Runes:
full plain damage runes for red
regen/armor combo for yellow
AP for blue
CDR Quints

Items:
Start with Dorans shield

Boots (Movespeed boots like recommended on ashe, white not yellow)
Mejais Soulstealer
Rylais Crystal Scepter
Hextech Revolver
Rabbadon's Deathcap
Hextech Revolver -> Hextech Gunblade
Lichbane


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> i go Jungle Akali
> Runes:
> full plain damage runes for red
> regen/armor combo for yellow
> AP for blue
> CDR Quints
> Items:
> Start with Dorans shield
> Boots (Movespeed boots like recommended on ashe, white not yellow)
> Mejais Soulstealer
> Rylais Crystal Scepter
> Hextech Revolver
> Rabbadon's Deathcap
> Hextech Revolver -> Hextech Gunblade
> Lichbane


Thank you. I will try this out later. I tried to jungle and it went horribly


----------



## Plex

Akali is one of the few champions that really benefits from a unique runebook. You can make it in such a way that you can activate both halves of your passive at level 1, and that's a really big deal. I also advise against jungling on her.. she's an excellent top laner.

Here's a good guide for reference:

http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=1785


----------



## GFreak45

i went 32/1/15 when i jungled with her last week

why? smite = heal
smite does a ton of damage and works with spellvamp
75% spellvamp + smite = 600 insta-heal
its one of the only heroes i acutally feel comfortable with using smite for even late game


----------



## Simca

Really? That's really interesting. Never thought that would work!


----------



## Zackcy

Full stacked archangel staff


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Here are the last two Akali games I did. The one with Zigg was bad. He destroyed everyone but I bursted him very fast. Lichbane is AWESOME on akali. I think I should rush that instead of a Hextech revolver.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Should I buy Shaco now, or conserve IPs for runes? I'm lvl 19, almost 20 and I have ~4k of IP


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Should I buy Shaco now, or conserve IPs for runes? I'm lvl 19, almost 20 and I have ~4k of IP


Do what you want. I would recommend just saving up IP so you can grab a full ad/ap set, or whatever other rune set you wish to grab.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

How is Irelia compared to Akali? My friends say they are similar besides twilight shroud.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> How is Irelia compared to Akali? My friends say they are similar besides twilight shroud.


They are not similar at all, actually. One is a very tanky solo top oriented champ that _heavily_ relies in farm, while the other is a squishy assassin that you can post just about anywhere that doesn't rely on farm as much to global carries.


----------



## Chucklez

High guys, I play normally solo top or Janglez







. Hit me up if you want a full party!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> They are not similar at all, actually. One is a very tanky solo top oriented champ that _heavily_ relies in farm, while the other is a squishy assassin that you can post just about anywhere that doesn't rely on farm as much to global carries.


Thanks for the answer. I thought about getting Irelia. She seems fun.

I hate it when there is a player who thinks they're pro and dives in for 1v5 (cough every kennen i've ever played with) and they die and blame the team and rage quit costing us the game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Do what you want. I would recommend just saving up IP so you can grab a full ad/ap set, or whatever other rune set you wish to grab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I thought about getting Irelia. She seems fun.
> I hate it when there is a player who thinks they're pro and dives in for 1v5 (cough every kennen i've ever played with) and they die and blame the team and rage quit costing us the game.


I turn into a lightning ball, I IZ GODLIKEEEEE


----------



## Chungster




----------



## Zackcy

Jungle cho is pretty nice. Sucks without atk speed runes. Probably should max E first.

Cho in general is so much fun. Teamfights you are unkillable, and you deal tons of damage.


----------



## stu.

Chungster has Simca on ignore, but doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## Chungster

I don't have anybody on my ignore list. Also probably can't be friends and ignored at the same time.


----------



## TFL Replica

I use the /ignore command ingame to temporarily silence offensive/whining/"negative attitude" teammates. They distract the heck out of me.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I use the /ignore command ingame to temporarily silence offensive/whining/"negative attitude" teammates. They distract the heck out of me.


If you click tab, the chat bubble all the way to the right of someone's name also ignores them. I find this easier to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster*
> 
> I don't have anybody on my ignore list. Also probably can't be friends and ignored at the same time.


and yes, you can't ignore and be friends at the same time.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Do what you want. I would recommend just saving up IP so you can grab a full ad/ap set, or whatever other rune set you wish to grab.


I agree with E, save for runes but at least have 2 or 3 champs that you own that you like to play. This allows you to get better at these champs while buying the Tier 3 runes you need for them once you hit 20.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I thought about getting Irelia. She seems fun.
> I hate it when there is a player who thinks they're pro and dives in for 1v5 (cough every kennen i've ever played with) and they die and blame the team and rage quit costing us the game.


There are times when this is true, but the person needs to give some notice that they think it is a good time to engage. With a champ like Kennen in normal solo queue, you normally need to be the initiator and hope your team follows. But running in with no one close enough to help is always dumb.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you click tab, the chat bubble all the way to the right of someone's name also ignores them. I find this easier to do.


I like to type it out and send it to them (with a space at the beginning) so they know that their nonsense will not be seen. I find that the ally in question will play better when they're not standing still every few seconds to flame/insult someone that's ignored them.


----------



## andyroo89

Don't worry guys, I got this.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Don't worry guys, I got this.


----------



## TFL Replica

Ziggs has a good /l. Had ww, mk and ziggs spamming /l during combat. Sounded like a cage full of mad monkeys. I'm embarrassed that malz has such a weak laugh. The enemy fizz went afk. Fraudulent victory!


----------



## Zackcy

Bot lane went 1/16 combined. First ranked loss.

To be honest, I suck with Lee Sin, especially jungling. My fault for picking him. Should have went Cho or something.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bot lane went 1/16 combined. First ranked loss.
> To be honest, I suck with Lee Sin, especially jungling. My fault for picking him. Should have went Cho or something.


In your defense, lee's jungling was nerfed. I had a lee jungler and he was clearly having a much harder time than the enemy xin.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> In your defense, lee's jungling was nerfed. I had a lee jungler and he was clearly having a much harder time than the enemy xin.


Ya the attack speed nerf on his passive was hurting.

To hell with this meta stuff. I am going to play Karthus each and every game. If my teammates are/aren't ******ed, that's just a plus.


----------



## andyroo89

I want to make a freaking yordle/short team LOL non ranked more for derping lol

amumu
heimerdinger
rumble <-- favorite 1/2
poppy
ziggs <--- favorite 2/2


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm good with poppy and rumble, terrible with heimer, average with amumu and I haven't tried ziggs yet.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm good with poppy and rumble, terrible with heimer, average with amumu and I haven't tried ziggs yet.


I feel like I'm decent with Ziggs since AP carries have always been my thing to play, which leads me to say I'm real good with heimer most days as he was my first champ.

Oh Replica, saw you posting in that 16:10 vs 16:9 thread. So I have to ask, since I'm looking to get new monitors within the next month or two, which should I get for playing LoL? Since this is my game of choice and I'll prolly get the other monitor catered to browsing online. Wasn't sure if I could get more FOV in LoL based on my monitor purchase.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I feel like I'm decent with Ziggs since AP carries have always been my thing to play, which leads me to say I'm real good with heimer most days as he was my first champ.
> Oh Replica, saw you posting in that 16:10 vs 16:9 thread. So I have to ask, since I'm looking to get new monitors within the next month or two, which should I get for playing LoL? Since this is my game of choice and I'll prolly get the other monitor catered to browsing online. Wasn't sure if I could get more FOV in LoL based on my monitor purchase.


A 16:9 monitor with low input lag gives an advantage in LoL. When my old 1680x1050 died out of warranty, I replaced it with what I have now and LoL felt like a completely new game. The aliasing was less noticeable, I had a better view and the colors and contrast were much better. Having said that beware of this particular monitor because LG has like 5 different versions of it, all with the exact same model name and they have different internal components. I was lucky to get the good version of it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> A 16:9 monitor with low input lag gives an advantage in LoL. When my old 1680x1050 died out of warranty, I replaced it with what I have now and LoL felt like a completely new game. The aliasing was less noticeable, I had a better view and the colors and contrast were much better. Having said that beware of this particular monitor because LG has like 5 different versions of it, all with the exact same model name and they have different internal components. I was lucky to get the good version of it.


Any monitors similar to it that you would recommend? I've read about the coating on LG screens and how people try removing it.


----------



## stu.

ASUS and Samsung have some very good monitors. I have no idea about specific models though...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> ASUS and Samsung have some very good monitors. I have no idea about specific models though...


I had been considering ASUS and Samsung, but I can't find a 120Hz monitor that isn't 3D ready. Was hoping to find one that wasn't so maybe it would be cheaper. I get over 80FPS consistantly in LoL so wanted to take advantage of it.


----------



## Zackcy

Just bought rumble, time to never lose lane. Hue


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just bought rumble, time to never lose lane. Hue


jajajaja


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I had been considering ASUS and Samsung, but I can't find a 120Hz monitor that isn't 3D ready. Was hoping to find one that wasn't so maybe it would be cheaper. I get over 80FPS consistantly in LoL so wanted to take advantage of it.


In regards to my monitor question, *here* is a thread I started asking the question. I've gotten some suggestions and listed what I was looking at. If any of you that have knowledge on monitors have any inputs please do so here or there


----------



## pjBSOD

Nerfed or not, Lee Sin is still a god tier jungler. His early game is just not as strong anymore as he cannot counter jungle at the speed of lightning anymore.


----------



## GFreak45

so how is ziggs? im considering buying him


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> so how is ziggs? im considering buying him


OP. He has really high damage, the bouncing bombs are a real pita and the ultimate is just plain ownage. He friend has played him a bit and ive been playing against a few and he seems to be a really strong mage character, but it might take some time to fully understand his potential.

I recently discovered that Poppy, is freaking awesome !


----------



## Zackcy

Fed enemy Gangplank. So ridiculously tanky, and his damage was unparalleled. Sigh.

Ranked sucks.


----------



## GFreak45

Im an awesome mage-er








but ya i love poppy too
whats your build?

Mine:

Movespeed boots
Lichbane
Nashors
Roa
Hextech Gunblade
Rabbadon's Deathcap

Full AP/MS/CDR >
575 movespeed with all cds popped. guaranteed stun
If you have enough CDR with runes you can go with Archangel instead of nashors, much better that way anyway


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> so how is ziggs? im considering buying him


_Really_ strong. I would actually say he's OP at the moment.


----------



## Zackcy

Udyr: When all else fails, build trinity force and put a carry cap on.


----------



## andyroo89

Ziggs + Rumbles ulti = BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> Im an awesome mage-er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ya i love poppy too
> whats your build?
> Mine:
> Movespeed boots
> Lichbane
> Nashors
> Roa
> Hextech Gunblade
> Rabbadon's Deathcap
> Full AP/MS/CDR >
> 575 movespeed with all cds popped. guaranteed stun
> If you have enough CDR with runes you can go with Archangel instead of nashors, much better that way anyway


Well I actually play her as an AD char. My friend suggested AP too, might have to try that.
Zerker Greaves -> Trinity Force -> Phantom Dancer -> Blood Thirster -> Black Cleaver -> Infinity Edge.
I can still hit for around 1K with Q and some targets and have movement speed about 550 with W, but my normal hits also plow through the enemies HP. Always fun to take out those pesky ranged carries in two sec and then running away from the rest of the enemy team chasing you to no avail.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just played a League game as top Trynd, of course beat the Kennen, had 40+ more CS than him at all times, got his tower as well. We lost, and he goes "Trynd, you didn't beat me".

I hate the League community.


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone wanna play some games? Add me through OCN chat in LoL.


----------



## TheOddOne

Ziggs ulti is OMG***BBQ, my 6300 was worth it


----------



## Simca

Can't play Akali.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFreak45*
> 
> so how is ziggs? im considering buying him


He's pretty OP. He's got ludicrous range on his bouncing bombs and his ult does a lot of damage.


----------



## TFL Replica

There's a ziggs in every game and they all aim the ulti at where people are instead of where they will be (moving targets). Apparently these people have never used ashe, ez or lux's ulti.


----------



## tensionz

Just started playing, used to FPS.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> Just started playing, used to FPS.


Welcome to the League of Redheads. Be prepared to do more than just point and shoot.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's a ziggs in every game and they all aim the ulti at where people are instead of where they will be (moving targets). Apparently these people have never used ashe, ez or lux's ulti.


This is true, I am more use to GP ulti, So I am still getting hang of his ulti.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> Just started playing, used to FPS.


Welcome to League of .br's Ragequit Trolling Legends, home of one of the most annoying rage-inducing pants-on-head ******ed infamous player communities of any game online.

Everything you've heard about LoL is probably worse than you were told true.


----------



## TFL Replica

For my next trick, I'm going to make you disappear!


----------



## pjBSOD

Tonight was just full of great games, and by great, I mean _horrible_. One game I was bot as Sona/Ashe, and we were against Soraka/Caitlyn, so naturally, we got destroyed. We had a jungle Poppy who I asked to please help bot when she could, but after she failed to gank twice, she said "I give up on helping bot". After that, we lost bot lane, and eventually the game as Caitlyn was farmed to oblivion.

Another game we had a Katarina mid, and after failing to get first blood because Twitch came late after she initiated, she decided it'd be funny to troll the whole game. She left mid lane a few minutes into the game and went top, and after she was told to leave the lane 5-6 times, she didn't, and Cass got mid tower right then & there and said "It's part of the game, no big deal".


----------



## TFL Replica

You can't beat Soraka + almost anyone bot without ganks from mid or a jungler. With that knowledge, a competent Soraka will always buy wards. Soraka is so good even the game can't comprehend what she's doing. There's no score for associated with "preventing a pentakill from ziggs' ulti". The ungratefulness towards support characters relying on others to do the right thing is a high price though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do u aim Ziggs' Q? Looks difficult


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do u aim Ziggs' Q? Looks difficult


Its a directional skill shot and the explosion radius is quite small, Aim it behind minion waves to harass it bounces 3 times before exploding or when it hits a minion/champion, whichever comes first. So, if it lands near a minion but not on the minion it will bounce.


----------



## Crunkles

I don't feel Ziggs is truly OP, as his Q and ult are relatively easy to dodge. That being said, my 3rd game on him I almost got a pentakill; the enemy ziggs ran away long enough so that killing him didn't give me a penta







. He is quite strong though and can turn fights around and stop pushes. He is fairly easily killed by champions like Ahri, LB and Kassadin however, due to their quick initiation and burst. I feel Annie could probably counter him fairly easy too. I suppose I should point out that this mainly happens levels 6+, as you can harass them fairly easily prior to that.


----------



## rctrucker

Wow, I'm shocked it took me this long to find this thread... I guess my eyeballs are burnt out from reading hundreds of reviews and feedback before I built my streaming computer.

Time for some notsoserious solo-q now that it is built!

and Ziggs is about as strong as Ahri, all skill shots, and you have to have skill to use those


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You can't beat Soraka + almost anyone bot without ganks from mid or a jungler. With that knowledge, a competent Soraka will always buy wards. Soraka is so good even the game can't comprehend what she's doing. There's no score for associated with "preventing a pentakill from ziggs' ulti". The ungratefulness towards support characters relying on others to do the right thing is a high price though.


Good ranged AD's can beat sorakas, she is very very weak early game and has no sustain until lvl 7ish. I cross my fingers when I go bottom that the other team will pick soraka.

Just need to bait the heal and kill the support









On a side note, what kind of ELO are you solo-q players at? I have 2 lvl 30's and one of them I'll duo with anyone to help them learn or just to have fun. The other is for srs bsnss. Both of them I stream whenever I am playing though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Good ranged AD's can beat sorakas, she is very very weak early game and has no sustain until lvl 7ish. I cross my fingers when I go bottom that the other team will pick soraka.
> Just need to bait the heal and kill the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what kind of ELO are you solo-q players at? I have 2 lvl 30's and one of them I'll duo with anyone to help them learn or just to have fun. The other is for srs bsnss. Both of them I stream whenever I am playing though.


I love it when the enemy team thinks my Soraka is a little sissy support. That attitude in other players is the entire reason my Soraka wins (I know it's fraudulent). I just tell my lane partner to not expect any baby sitting and that I can kill anything I please (usually followed by a deal with it). I have a skull collection made from Vayne players who thought they had an advantage so that should give you a good idea.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I love it when the enemy team thinks my Soraka is a little sissy support. That attitude in other players is the entire reason my Soraka wins (I know it's fraudulent). I just tell my lane partner to not expect any baby sitting and that I can kill anything I please (usually followed by a deal with it). I have a skull collection made from Vayne players who thought they had an advantage so that should give you a good idea.


My ranged ad is like 75% win ratio in solo q, I have soraka to thank for this. Not because she heals me, but because she feeds me.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> My ranged ad is like 75% win ratio in solo q, I have soraka to thank for this. Not because she heals me, but because she feeds me.


Then you haven't faced any good Sorakas. I'm not saying my Soraka is the best. I've seen some of them rape with AD. I don't like your ranged AD vs Soraka discussion. This ends here.


----------



## stu.

Put it on the table and battle it out!

In game that is.


----------



## Zackcy

Ranked game. We were coming back. Wukong initiates two team fights back to back 4v5.

Why do people love throwing games?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> On a side note, what kind of ELO are you solo-q players at? I have 2 lvl 30's and one of them I'll duo with anyone to help them learn or just to have fun. The other is for srs bsnss. Both of them I stream whenever I am playing though.


A couple of us are ~1800. What is your highest at?


----------



## andyroo89

Im at 200 elo


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> A couple of us are ~1800. What is your highest at?


Right now it has gone through a lot of decay on my main account. I was like 1650 when the season came out, but then my brother wouldn't duo q with me because he was like 800-900...

So I started the smurf, now my smurf is like 1452 after carrying my brother up to 1300, almost all my games were duo with him. My main is down to 1534









I'm hoping to put a good dent in that this weekend now that my new comp is "finished" (there are still some things I want to change) and I can stream w/o lag issues. My brother should play better when he gets to Hawaii too because I sold him my 955 black edition @ 4ghz, far better than gaming on a crappy laptop.


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Well I actually play her as an AD char. My friend suggested AP too, might have to try that.
> Zerker Greaves -> Trinity Force -> Phantom Dancer -> Blood Thirster -> Black Cleaver -> Infinity Edge.
> I can still hit for around 1K with Q and some targets and have movement speed about 550 with W, but my normal hits also plow through the enemies HP. Always fun to take out those pesky ranged carries in two sec and then running away from the rest of the enemy team chasing you to no avail.


I popped a cho (health spamming) when he got to 40%, almost 2k dmg with a Q
thats with 700 AP Lichbane and the bonuses from the ability

factor in your charge and 2 lichbane hits beforehand there and thats some ******ed damage


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm at 12 elo probably


----------



## TinDaDragon

Is this good?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Is this good?


I think your build could be improved, but it depends on how you wanted to play him. IE's passive does not stack, so you kind of wasted some money there. Luckly the enemy team was a bunch of squishies. If you played against a more tanky team, you probably would have been crushed. Thats why I suggest a atmog type build.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think your build could be improved, but it depends on how you wanted to play him. IE's passive does not stack, so you kind of wasted some money there. Luckly the enemy team was a bunch of squishies. If you played against a more tanky team, you probably would have been crushed. Thats why I suggest a atmog type build.


I see. I stacked IE cause they were squishie and sejuani was tanking


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I see. I stacked IE cause they were squishie and sejuani was tanking


A stacked BT would give you more AD







.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> A stacked BT would give you more AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Good ranged AD's can beat sorakas, she is very very weak early game and has no sustain until lvl 7ish. I cross my fingers when I go bottom that the other team will pick soraka.
> Just need to bait the heal and kill the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what kind of ELO are you solo-q players at? I have 2 lvl 30's and one of them I'll duo with anyone to help them learn or just to have fun. The other is for srs bsnss. Both of them I stream whenever I am playing though.


My main is 1915, my 2 smurfs are 1350 and 1400 respectively, I don't wanna get pass 1400 cuz they're both registered in Elo hell tournament


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> My main is 1915, my 2 smurfs are 1350 and 1400 respectively, I don't wanna get pass 1400 cuz they're both registered in Elo hell tournament


Scumbag oddone


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Thanks


Ya you shouldn't get more than one IE, the real gem of the IE is the bonus crit damage and chance that is unique.


----------



## Simca

How to avoid losing most games:

Dodge if you see a Caitlyn

Dodge if you see a Soraka

Dodge if you see someone with heal.

Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.

Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.

Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.

Dodge if anyone takes Promote.

Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.

Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"

Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.

Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.

Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.

Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?

Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."

Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"

Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"

Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."

I think I got most of it.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> Dodge if you see a Caitlyn
> Dodge if you see a Soraka
> Dodge if you see someone with heal.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


Get ninja tabis and run dodge seals

oh wait.....


----------



## GFreak45

Build pre-nerf for GP and Jax

Phantom Dancer
Phantom Dancer
Phantom Dancer
Phantom Dancer
Phantom Dancer
Phantom Dancer


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> Dodge if you see a Caitlyn
> Dodge if you see a Soraka
> Dodge if you see someone with heal.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


Why did i not check this before starting?









All AP team
***


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> Dodge if you see a AD Kennen
> Dodge if you see a Soraka without flash
> Dodge if you see someone with Surge.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing Ranged AD.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Support Zilean.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne/Sivir.
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite and the player is ACTUALLY jungling without smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


Fixed


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> Dodge if you see a Caitlyn
> Dodge if you see a Soraka
> Dodge if you see someone with heal.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


How to succeed in ranked by Simca.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> *Dodge if you see a Caitlyn
> Dodge if you see a Soraka
> Dodge if you see someone with heal.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.*
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> *Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.*
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


Little confused by these ones... ??? Is it sarcasm? I suppose my meter could be off.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Little confused by these ones... ??? Is it sarcasm? I suppose my meter could be off.


If you follow Simca 17, you will never play a solo que match again, ever.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> How to succeed in ranked by Simca.


might not want to dodge that much in ranked, you lose elo for dodging you know.


----------



## Simca

No, not sarcasm. I'm pretty sure most of us have played LoL long enough to know that 99% of Caitlyn's feed and suck hard. Same for the rest of the dodge reasons I stated.

A good soraka can change a game. An average or bad soraka is an auto loss. Most of the time it's not worth gambling the soraka on your team is good.

Heal is terrible on anyone other than Soraka really.

Not having a tank is a pretty poor team comp imo.

Lacking a mixture of AP and AD + a tank is silly IMO. Also good to have CC and range.

85% of Ashe's are feeders and are awful.

Never seen a Sona that changed a game completely.

Taric is so..smh. Awesome if you have someone that can tear the other person apart in the short duration of his stun like Vayne. If his lane does not get fed by mid game, game is most likely lost.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> might not want to dodge that much in ranked, you lose elo for dodging you know.


I know, been there done that. 20/0 every game is fun fun fun.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, not sarcasm. I'm pretty sure most of us have played LoL long enough to know that 99% of Caitlyn's feed and suck hard. Same for the rest of the dodge reasons I stated.
> A good soraka can change a game. An average or bad soraka is an auto loss. Most of the time it's not worth gambling the soraka on your team is good.
> Heal is terrible on anyone other than Soraka really.
> Not having a tank is a pretty poor team comp imo.
> Lacking a mixture of AP and AD + a tank is silly IMO. Also good to have CC and range.
> 85% of Ashe's are feeders and are awful.
> Never seen a Sona that changed a game completely.
> Taric is so..smh. Awesome if you have someone that can tear the other person apart in the short duration of his stun like Vayne. If his lane does not get fed by mid game, game is most likely lost.


Strange, I don't find any of that to be true at all when I play. Especially the Sona one, being that she's arguably the strongest support right now.

Also, summoner heal is THE spell for AD carry right now, 90% of the time.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I just want to go to this person's house and smash every computer they have.

This guy fed the entire enemy team 0/21/0. LeBlanc and I (Brand) carried so hard just to lose. f m l


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, not sarcasm. I'm pretty sure most of us have played LoL long enough to know that 99% of Caitlyn's feed and suck hard. Same for the rest of the dodge reasons I stated.
> A good soraka can change a game. An average or bad soraka is an auto loss. Most of the time it's not worth gambling the soraka on your team is good.
> Heal is terrible on anyone other than Soraka really.
> Not having a tank is a pretty poor team comp imo.
> Lacking a mixture of AP and AD + a tank is silly IMO. Also good to have CC and range.
> 85% of Ashe's are feeders and are awful.
> Never seen a Sona that changed a game completely.
> Taric is so..smh. Awesome if you have someone that can tear the other person apart in the short duration of his stun like Vayne. If his lane does not get fed by mid game, game is most likely lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I don't find any of that to be true at all when I play. Especially the Sona one, being that she's arguably the strongest support right now.
> 
> Also, summoner heal is THE spell for AD carry right now, 90% of the time.
Click to expand...

...Let me know if this is still true for you in 4-6 months.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ...Let me know if this is still true for you in 4-6 months.


What are you implying, exactly?


----------



## Zackcy

Simca es #1 troll


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> Dodge if you see a Caitlyn
> Dodge if you see a Soraka
> Dodge if you see someone with heal.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


Can't tell if trolling about most of these.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Simca es #1 troll


I just wasn't sure if s/he was saying that heal and Sona would be nerfed in 4-6 months, or that I would have more experience in 4-6 months, haha.

It's worth mentioning that I've been playing since beta. I have an account with ~1300 wins that's ~1800 rated in ranked that I play more often now. I have a second account with another ~700 wins that's ~1600 rated in ranked. It's also worth mentioning that in the last two major global tournaments, and the meta for highest-rated play for a couple months before that, Sona was either banned or picked nearly every game in the tournies. (I think maybe she wasn't in 1 or 2 after ~40 games) Also, almost every single AD on every single team took summoner heal. It's the same meta that I see what I play, too.

So I just wasn't sure if s/he was trolling or being sarcastic, haha. Like I said, it's late and it's Friday, I'm a little loopy today so I'm just going to assume that I missed something obvious somewhere.


----------



## Bastyn99

Anyone got some Jungle tips for me ? I think its pretty fun but I have to admit that Im having some trouble. Ive been playing as warwick, but I seem to be falling behind on lvls after the first 10 mins. and Im not really that great at ganking, and in most team fights I do way too fast to do any good.
Also tried as Gankplank, had a pretty hard time surviving the first few levels, but it got better and I was able to do better, still not very great, in team fights late game. Still not great at ganking though, I just dont know when to go where :/

Also, Im only lvl 22 with not a lot of AD champ runes, derp. So, tips anyone, on play style or other champ choices, or anyone thing else jungle related ?


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Anyone got some Jungle tips for me ? I think its pretty fun but I have to admit that Im having some trouble. Ive been playing as warwick, but I seem to be falling behind on lvls after the first 10 mins. and Im not really that great at ganking, and in most team fights I do way too fast to do any good.
> Also tried as Gankplank, had a pretty hard time surviving the first few levels, but it got better and I was able to do better, still not very great, in team fights late game. Still not great at ganking though, I just dont know when to go where :/
> Also, Im only lvl 22 with not a lot of AD champ runes, derp. So, tips anyone, on play style or other champ choices, or anyone thing else jungle related ?


Hiya Basty. It's pretty cool that you've decided to play with jungling. It's a pretty rewarding role, but I'm sure you realized by now that it takes a lot of practice.







My duo q partner plays primarily jungle, and I love playing with him because the jungler has a chance to make a huge impact on the game.

That being said...

Pre-30, it's a bit difficult because runes and masteries do really matter. Of course it's not impossible and I'm sure you can do just fine if you keep at it, but my best advice it to keep practicing and watch SV or Oddbro when you aren't playing and you have time. (Saintvicious and TheOddOne, CLG's and TSM's junglers, respectively.)

This guide also seems to have a lot of great information for a beginner! I think you should check it out:
http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=12408

Also, SV is streaming right now! Although it looks like he's playing Singed right now, he plays in the jangle 95% of the time, so chances are he'll jungle next game. Here is the link to his stream, if you're interested:
http://solomid.net/livestream.php?s=5


----------



## TheOddOne

My Elo hell tourney match is at 3:00 AM EST







I guess we gonna do some push strat so I can go to bed early xD


----------



## Bastyn99

@Plex: Thanks for those tips, I will watch some of their matches


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Simca es #1 troll
> 
> 
> 
> I just wasn't sure if s/he was saying that heal and Sona would be nerfed in 4-6 months, or that I would have more experience in 4-6 months, haha.
> 
> It's worth mentioning that I've been playing since beta. I have an account with ~1300 wins that's ~1800 rated in ranked that I play more often now. I have a second account with another ~700 wins that's ~1600 rated in ranked. It's also worth mentioning that in the last two major global tournaments, and the meta for highest-rated play for a couple months before that, Sona was either banned or picked nearly every game in the tournies. (I think maybe she wasn't in 1 or 2 after ~40 games) Also, almost every single AD on every single team took summoner heal. It's the same meta that I see what I play, too.
> 
> So I just wasn't sure if s/he was trolling or being sarcastic, haha. Like I said, it's late and it's Friday, I'm a little loopy today so I'm just going to assume that I missed something obvious somewhere.
Click to expand...

I believe that you listed the exact reasons as to WHY Simca posted what she did.

People try to emulate the pros. Key word: *try*. However, that vast majority of us are not pros, and therefore, what they make work, may not work for the average individual. This means that you are going to find that people using these combinations are going to fail more times than not, and therefore, because they are seeking to emulate, they will not be thinking on their feet as much as someone who has learned a couple characters of their own choosing.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I believe that you listed the exact reasons as to WHY Simca posted what she did.
> People try to emulate the pros. Key word: *try*. However, that vast majority of us are not pros, and therefore, what they make work, may not work for the average individual. This means that you are going to find that people using these combinations are going to fail more times than not, and therefore, because they are seeking to emulate, they will not be thinking on their feet as much as someone who has learned a couple characters of their own choosing.


Yeah, I see your point. I get that people play differently at all levels, and it was never my intention to sound like "this is how the high levels go, and so this is the right answer and you're wrong." She just made a broad and general list of reasons, and I gave some counter-arguments with a couple citations. I don't mean to push anything on anyone.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Good ranged AD's can beat sorakas, she is very very weak early game and has no sustain until lvl 7ish. I cross my fingers when I go bottom that the other team will pick soraka.
> Just need to bait the heal and kill the support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what kind of ELO are you solo-q players at? I have 2 lvl 30's and one of them I'll duo with anyone to help them learn or just to have fun. The other is for srs bsnss. Both of them I stream whenever I am playing though.


I was 1454, then the feeders arrived. Down to 1228 lol. And my duo partner is never on, so any help would be great lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I was 1454, then the feeders arrived. Down to 1228 lol. And my duo partner is never on, so any help would be great lol.


Add me: lmnestea


----------



## Simca




----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Add me: lmnestea


Haha, I think it's cute that your OCN name is TheOddOne and your League name is Imnestea.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Haha, I think it's cute that your OCN name is TheOddOne and your League name is Imnestea.


Well I was watching OddOne's stream while registering on OCN, but the lmnestea is from my friend, he is a big SC2 fan







well I play SC2 too but I like Huk more







Canada reppin'


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Well I was watching OddOne's stream while registering on OCN, but the lmnestea is from my friend, he is a big SC2 fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I play SC2 too but I like Huk more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada reppin'


Huk is a true baws.

Baylife.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Strange, I don't find any of that to be true at all when I play. Especially the Sona one, being that she's *arguably* *the* strongest support right now.
> Also, summoner heal is THE spell for AD carry right now, 90% of the time.


Fixed


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Huk is a true baws.
> Baylife.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Add me: lmnestea


Added


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


Regibro is TOO STRONG.









I'm also loving Oddbro's face in the background.

_Baylife._


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> Regibro is TOO *STRONK*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also loving Oddbro's face in the background.
> _Baylife._


Fixed


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Added


I think you added the wrong person, mine starts with an L not I xD lolol like Lmnestea


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I think you added the wrong person, mine starts with an L not I xD lolol like Lmnestea


Lol yea, fixed it


----------



## Simca

smh, I don't even play Ashe. I was 7/0 before I finally died. How are people so bad and playing at my level.

And don't get me started on Poppy. She pretty much just ran around behind me until someone was low HP then she popped in and stole my kill. I blew ults and ignites on people to grab a kill and had it stolen wrecklessly by poppy. Jc..


----------



## stu.

There was no Poppy in that game.

Therefore your stories are invalidated.

Play better.


----------



## TheOddOne

I see no Poppy ??


----------



## TFL Replica

Wrong screenshot or Simca's kills are getting stolen by an imaginary Poppy (really hoping it's the latter).


----------



## TheOddOne

Celebrating my new Graves skin.


----------



## Zackcy

Playing with Andy is really fun.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Playing with Andy is really fun.


And you're sure you don't want to rephrase that?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Playing with Andy is really fun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> And you're sure you don't want to rephrase that?


At first I was like







than I was like







Now I am like


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Playing with Andy while he is sleeping is really fun.


I think I fixed your mistake?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I think I fixed your mistake?


----------



## Zackcy

Runes and masteries don't matter, at 1300 elo, the game is decided by who face checks fewer times, who engages 4v5 fewer times, and who never wards.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Runes and masteries don't matter, at 1300 elo, the game is decided by who face checks fewer times, who engages 4v5 fewer times, and who never wards.


The people who don't ward win, because they spent more gold on themselves, right? They completed each item with 3 creeps less, so therefore, they were the victors?


----------



## Simca

You know what I mean. That ugly blue troll thing, Tristana!

They both look alike /racism.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I mean. That ugly blue troll thing, Tristana!
> 
> They both look alike /racism.












You did have one of those in your game!










Perhaps then, you meant the character with the cannon as opposed to the sword?


----------



## Simca

I'm going to dedicate playing most of the day as Ashe. If I do well, I'll buy the Queen Ashe skin.










May buy.


----------



## Zackcy

Are you not entertained?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did have one of those in your game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps then, you meant the character with the cannon as opposed to the sword?


Poppy uses a hammer! Gosh darn it, this is an outrage!


----------



## andyroo89

Guys are you listening
what if...
GUYS ARE YOU LISTENING
what if....
Guys just listen

What if they made a yordle support? (Heimer does not count)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Guys are you listening
> what if...
> GUYS ARE YOU LISTENING
> what if....
> Guys just listen
> What if they made a yordle support? (Heimer does not count)


Heimer is bad support, steals a lot of CS.

I swear I heard somwhere they were making a new support, and that it would be a yordle.


----------



## TFL Replica

The game has enough yordles, what it needs is more void characters (ala kass and malz).


----------



## Zackcy

Kassadin's daughter for sure.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Kassadin's daughter for sure.


Kass lost his virginity in the void. His daughter is half human half whatever-species-chogath-is.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Kassadin's daughter for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Kass lost his virginity in the void. His daughter is half human half whatever-species-chogath-is.
Click to expand...

Me Gusta!


----------



## Simca

I don't even..

Anyway, trolled my entire team. I wanted to play ashe, but someone else chose Ashe so I was like AFK.

Then they were like can't you play anyone else? And I was like, yeah I can play anyone and chose Tryndamere and said, "Time to troll you all."

They thought I was kidding, then I started out the first minute by giving enemy team a kill and they were like seriously?

And I was like what? Did you think I was joking about trolling you all?

And then I fed another kill to lee sin, but ended up killing him with ignite.

Then they were like report TRyndamere plz.

And Then I fed another 3 kills to lee sin and got another kill in the process and at this point everyone was like PLZ TRYNDAMERE STOP FEEDING!! QQQQQQ

So then I was level 6.

GG. 14 kills later destroyed enemy team and said, "The Ultimate troll is when you tell them you're going to troll them, make them believe you're trolling, then don't troll."

Everyone lol'd cuz they thought I was seriously trolling.

They were like "Lets get blue annie" and I spun through the brush and attacked blue and right before KSing the blue golem I walked away and said, "You thought I was gonna steal blue didn't you? Mother f'ers"

And they were like LOLYEAH.


----------



## Zackcy

Simca, you have to write a book someday.


----------



## stu.

I had a game yesterday where an Amumu decided to feed us because his team wasn't paying attention to the lane switches he was calling.

We had someone on our team who was just awful, forgot which champ, but when Amumu went to feed him, Amumu died to the tower, standing next to the champ, who was busy last hitting minions.

Tower death, as in, the guy never hit Amumu once, and got 0 credit for the kill.


----------



## TheOddOne

My 9 games win-streak has been stopped







now I have to try hard for a new match history...


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Simca

I [censored] hate [censored] that try to pull pro tactic plans and get wrecked. It's like who the [censored] do you think you are.

Stop wasting my [censored] time. Honestly. And don't call me bro you [censored] [censored]. I'm not your [censored] bro.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I [censored] hate [censored] that try to pull pro tactic plans and get wrecked. It's like who the [censored] do you think you are.
> Stop wasting my [censored] time. Honestly. And don't call me bro you [censored] [censored]. I'm not your [censored] bro.


Don't bro me bro.

baylife


----------



## Simca

I am honestly tired of being the best on my team. I want to be carried again. I want to play with people so much better than me I feel like a noob. That just never happens anymore.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How to avoid losing most games:
> Dodge if you see a Caitlyn
> Dodge if you see a Soraka
> Dodge if you see someone with heal.
> Dodge if you don't see anyone playing a tank.
> Dodge if you don't see a balanced team.
> Dodge if anyone says ANYTHING ******ed before the game starts.
> Dodge if anyone takes Promote.
> Dodge if anyone speaks anything but English.
> Dodge if you see someone type "first time xxx"
> Dodge if anyone you see an Ashe, they're most likely bad/new.
> Dodge if you anyone chooses Sona.
> Dodge if anyone chooses Taric UNLESS they're premade with a Vayne.
> Dodge if anyone says you're jungling WITHOUT smite?
> Dodge if anyone says, "please choose xxx."
> Dodge if anyone says, "please don't play xxx"
> Dodge if anyone says "Who should I play?"
> Dodge if anyone says "Hmm, going random."
> I think I got most of it.


I play Caitlyn... and Sona. :/

why the hate bro? ;_;


----------



## Simca

Ofc my rules aren't 100%, but they're pretty handy if you're trying to cut losses. I think they're right most of the time.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I play Caitlyn... and Sona. :/
> why the hate bro? ;_;


OddOne and I ranked Sona Cait last night bot. Goes without saying we won; my Sona OP.

Edit: Odd also dc'd 5 mins in lol.


----------



## Zackcy

I am tired of dealing with ranked bs.

I will dodge all the way down to 600 elo.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I am tired of dealing with ranked bs.
> I will dodge all the way down to 600 elo.


Dodge to 400, and build up your KDA, really fun stuffs


----------



## Chungster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> I am honestly tired of being the best on my team. I want to be carried again. I want to play with people so much better than me I feel like a noob. That just never happens anymore.


I'd play with you more but you're incredibly ragey and stubborn.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster*
> 
> I'd play with you more but you're incredibly ragey and stubborn.


+1


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Anybody else get this pop up when they started their client? It wants me to run Riot_SafetyCheck.exe - is it legit?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chungster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> I am honestly tired of being the best on my team. I want to be carried again. I want to play with people so much better than me I feel like a noob. That just never happens anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd play with you more but you're incredibly ragey and stubborn.
Click to expand...

~hand to the face!~ Whateva!


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do you counter Blanc? She took my entire team down in like 3 hits. Although we won, i would want to know for the future


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you counter Blanc? She took my entire team down in like 3 hits. Although we won, i would want to know for the future


Buy a lot of wards, if she doesn't get fed by the 20 minutes mark you will be fine, then get Banshee and just laugh at her tiny damage







plus she needs to W in and Q+R, and she's only good at that in 2v1 or 1v1 situation.


----------



## Simca

FFFFFFFFF

I had my ass handed to me by a level 5 vlad with 3 moves at 60%hp or so.

I failed epic hard that game.


----------



## TFL Replica

All these Ziggs players are getting annoying. This must mean... It's time to TRYNDHARD!


----------



## andyroo89

I installed chinese artwork and appearantly it causes my game to crash, time to do a fresh install, IDK why it causes my game to crash its just different images in .png and .dds files.


----------



## golfergolfer

YES I am finally level 30







SOOO happy now







So much so though everyone has to know about it


----------



## TFL Replica

"Soraka y u so stronk?"


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> YES I am finally level 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much so though everyone has to know about it


Grats, your LoL journey just started


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> YES I am finally level 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOO happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much so though everyone has to know about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Grats, your LoL journey just started
Click to expand...

League of Legends ranked solo queue. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. You must be cautious.


----------



## Zackcy

Ryze is so ridiculously. Build tank,do carry damage. So much fun.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ryze is so ridiculously. Build tank,do carry damage. So much fun.


He's possibly the most OP champ for dominion since he gets all his items and has a lot of staying power.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> He's possibly the most OP champ for dominion since he gets all his items and has a lot of staying power.


You don't say?

WotA + ulti means he can sustain forever and duel anyone. He's rough early game is non existent due to the very high passive gold. Huh.

Think I'll try that.


----------



## stu.

Played my first ever draft game. This was the result.

I was mid against Caitlin. She was able to zone me from harassing her before I went back for boots + hextech revolver. From that point forward however, it was game over. Soon after I earned 3 double kills from her and GP trying to gank at the same time.

After that, I just destroyed anything that entered my lane.

A couple of my deaths were just getting greedy, 2 of them were from several ults being used to take me down as I ran.

Probably my best played game so far though. Which is odd, because I haven't been drinking.


----------



## chia233

I got banned by the tribunal for some reason.

Don't want to read the cases in tribunal?

PUNISH.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I got banned by the tribunal for some reason.
> Don't want to read the cases in tribunal?
> PUNISH.


I sometimes do feel lazy when doing tribunal, then I see an Eve with boots5 and 3 zeals and I'm like "Yes, easy case".


----------



## Simca

Sometimes when my score is ultra crappy I just wipe all my items. Grab the gold and go on a character vacation.

That said, I got womped in ranked yesterday. I got counter jungled so hard (but I also played Xin Zhao who I hate and can't play for crap...don't ask why I chose to play him in a ranked game..)

I played Master Yi today and carried stronk.

Perhaps Ranked may be the solution to not playing with derp dee derps.

I have a lot to learn about being counter jungled though.

One of my teammates were a complete derp. Just complained all day and didn't at all help when he easily could have.

I got way under-leveled in that game as Xin Zhao.

In the Master Yi game (my 2nd main character, though lately my main character) I went 11/3 and almost had 2 quadra kills, but got KSed Q_Q


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I got banned by the tribunal for some reason.
> Don't want to read the cases in tribunal?
> PUNISH.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes do feel lazy when doing tribunal, then I see an Eve with boots5 and 3 zeals and I'm like "Yes, easy case".
Click to expand...

I know , though i've never sold my items for a troll build ; i do troll and swear sometimes though , like all normal people....er owl. Then again , i've been reported for being 'overly demanding to the team' as in buy some armor/MR or stop feeding the enemy carry or pushing lane with all mia or just generally being bad at teamfights ; surprising how nobody commits to a fight these days unless they have a sure advantage.Then there are the blind pick games where i just stopped trying to win when i see 3 instalock champions (zil,nasus,morde) and they all do terrible even in teamfights(and their own lane) because their champs have no synergy with each other.

I don't know , i've seen people behaving worse on top of being bad players.

/rant


----------



## rctrucker

Streaming some Solo-Q right now, I'll even duo with one of you if your looking for tips or just want to have fun!

http://www.own3d.com/rctrucker


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sometimes when my score is ultra crappy I just wipe all my items. Grab the gold and go on a character vacation.
> That said, I got womped in ranked yesterday. I got counter jungled so hard (but I also played Xin Zhao who I hate and can't play for crap...don't ask why I chose to play him in a ranked game..)
> I played Master Yi today and carried stronk.
> Perhaps Ranked may be the solution to not playing with derp dee derps.
> I have a lot to learn about being counter jungled though.
> One of my teammates were a complete derp. Just complained all day and didn't at all help when he easily could have.
> I got way under-leveled in that game as Xin Zhao.
> In the Master Yi game (my 2nd main character, though lately my main character) I went 11/3 and almost had 2 quadra kills, but got KSed Q_Q


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I know , though i've never sold my items for a troll build ; i do troll and swear sometimes though , like all normal people....er owl. Then again , i've been reported for being 'overly demanding to the team' as in buy some armor/MR or stop feeding the enemy carry or pushing lane with all mia or just generally being bad at teamfights ; surprising how nobody commits to a fight these days unless they have a sure advantage.Then there are the blind pick games where i just stopped trying to win when i see 3 instalock champions (zil,nasus,morde) and they all do terrible even in teamfights(and their own lane) because their champs have no synergy with each other.
> I don't know , i've seen people behaving worse on top of being bad players.
> /rant


Zilean ulties Nasus, Nasus carrys, Morde hues.

Perfect synergy


----------



## rogueblade

Well after 1 year of play and 62 ranked games I've quit and uninstalled. Goodbye LoL, it was....somewhat fun.....


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Well after 1 year of play and 62 ranked games I've quit and uninstalled. Goodbye LoL, it was....somewhat fun.....


Play premades or don't play at all is a good way to avoid bs.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Streaming some Solo-Q right now, I'll even duo with one of you if your looking for tips or just want to have fun!
> http://www.own3d.com/rctrucker


bad link, it's own3d.tv, not own3d.com.

Also, that's not LoL, that's WoW. Streaming fail.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> bad link, it's own3d.tv, not own3d.com.
> Also, that's not LoL, that's WoW. Streaming fail.


Got suckered into a raid finder with the girlfriend

Now its LOL







, I also play D3 beta a lot.


----------



## Webdivauk

Does it make a difference if a champ costs more to buy than another? I'm assuming that as your skill level increases you should consider playing higher price champs or am I way off centre with this?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Does it make a difference if a champ costs more to buy than another? I'm assuming that as your skill level increases you should consider playing higher price champs or am I way off centre with this?


It doesn't matter. a 6300 IP Brand can be beaten by a 1350 Trynd. It depends on the skill level of the players


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Does it make a difference if a champ costs more to buy than another? I'm assuming that as your skill level increases you should consider playing higher price champs or am I way off centre with this?


The cost of champions is determined by (among other factors) how long they've been available, and how popular they are. Annie, Ashe, Kayle, Yi, Nunu, Poppy, Ryze, Sivir, and Soraka are all 450IP. Ryze is pretty much constantly banned in tournament play, and Sivir and Soraka are played all the time in tourney play.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't even..
> Anyway, trolled my entire team. I wanted to play ashe, but someone else chose Ashe so I was like AFK.
> Then they were like can't you play anyone else? And I was like, yeah I can play anyone and chose Tryndamere and said, "Time to troll you all."
> They thought I was kidding, then I started out the first minute by giving enemy team a kill and they were like seriously?
> And I was like what? Did you think I was joking about trolling you all?
> And then I fed another kill to lee sin, but ended up killing him with ignite.
> Then they were like report TRyndamere plz.
> And Then I fed another 3 kills to lee sin and got another kill in the process and at this point everyone was like PLZ TRYNDAMERE STOP FEEDING!! QQQQQQ
> So then I was level 6.
> GG. 14 kills later destroyed enemy team and said, "The Ultimate troll is when you tell them you're going to troll them, make them believe you're trolling, then don't troll."
> Everyone lol'd cuz they thought I was seriously trolling.
> They were like "Lets get blue annie" and I spun through the brush and attacked blue and right before KSing the blue golem I walked away and said, "You thought I was gonna steal blue didn't you? Mother f'ers"
> And they were like LOLYEAH.


Morons like you are what make kids commit suicide...cause they see there is no hope for humanity.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Morons like you are what make kids commit suicide...cause they see there is no hope for humanity.


Victory! Less bads in queue.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Morons like you are what make kids commit suicide...cause they see there is no hope for humanity.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


----------



## TFL Replica

Urgent change of subject required!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't even..
> Anyway, trolled my entire team. I wanted to play ashe, but someone else chose Ashe so I was like AFK.
> Then they were like can't you play anyone else? And I was like, yeah I can play anyone and chose Tryndamere and said, "Time to troll you all."
> They thought I was kidding, then I started out the first minute by giving enemy team a kill and they were like seriously?
> And I was like what? Did you think I was joking about trolling you all?
> And then I fed another kill to lee sin, but ended up killing him with ignite.
> Then they were like report TRyndamere plz.
> And Then I fed another 3 kills to lee sin and got another kill in the process and at this point everyone was like PLZ TRYNDAMERE STOP FEEDING!! QQQQQQ
> So then I was level 6.
> GG. 14 kills later destroyed enemy team and said, "The Ultimate troll is when you tell them you're going to troll them, make them believe you're trolling, then don't troll."
> Everyone lol'd cuz they thought I was seriously trolling.
> They were like "Lets get blue annie" and I spun through the brush and attacked blue and right before KSing the blue golem I walked away and said, "You thought I was gonna steal blue didn't you? Mother f'ers"
> And they were like LOLYEAH.
> 
> 
> 
> Morons like you are what make kids commit suicide...cause they see there is no hope for humanity.
Click to expand...

I hope you're amongst one of the idiots that decide to off themselves.

If they do, I will have accomplished my goal lowering the ****** level of LoL.

That said, leaving a ranked game? Seriously? Not just one but 2 players? I really do hope that that loss is forgiven. It's just pathetic the games I play sometimes.

It's hilarious how you can tell the skill of players simply by what they type pre-game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Whenever I lose after doing really well I always pick a champion I'm really ass with and win. Makes no sense.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Does it make a difference if a champ costs more to buy than another? I'm assuming that as your skill level increases you should consider playing higher price champs or am I way off centre with this?


6300 doesn't mean higher skill level, it means Riot is greedy. So many 6300 IP champs that are easy: Vlad, Graves, Cait, and some aren't strong either too, Viktor, Sejuani


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I am honestly tired of being the best on my team. I want to be carried again. I want to play with people so much better than me I feel like a noob. That just never happens anymore.


I honestly feel the same way sometimes... I want to enter a game and be carried to victory, not saying I want a easy victory at all, seeing as the most fun games are the close ones, but it always seems up to me to lead the team to victory >_< I personally can't carry a game due to me playing tanks / supports (no ad or ap chars pretty much), but the feeling when you start a teamfight and your team looses because they just don't have the damage the should have is depressing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I got banned by the tribunal for some reason.
> Don't want to read the cases in tribunal?
> PUNISH.


You going to come crawling back to me then?









Also I don't know how many times I have gone up against teams that consist of maybe 4 ap or 4 ad and ask my team to just get a chain vest or a negatron cloak, then get asked what they are makes me facepalm so hard. But then it does feel good when they do follow your advice and you ace them after a teamfight.


----------



## Simca

What I said about ranked being the solution to me not playing with derp dee dees? Nope. Completely wrong. I think I see FAR worse people in ranked than I do out of ranked.

They are HORRENDOUSLY awful in ranked.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 6300 doesn't mean higher skill level, it means Riot is greedy. So many 6300 IP champs that are easy: Vlad, Graves, Cait, and some aren't strong either too, Viktor, Sejuani


I had fun with Sejuani during her free week. I'll get her when her price drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What I said about ranked being the solution to me not playing with derp dee dees? Nope. Completely wrong. I think I see FAR worse people in ranked than I do out of ranked.
> They are HORRENDOUSLY awful in ranked.


There's a reason I don't play ranked.


----------



## TFL Replica

Dodge if you get any of the following in solo queue:
Cait (dominion)
Nasus (dominion)
Viktor (all)
Sejuani (all)
Karma(all)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What I said about ranked being the solution to me not playing with derp dee dees? Nope. Completely wrong. I think I see FAR worse people in ranked than I do out of ranked.
> They are HORRENDOUSLY awful in ranked.


Placement matches bra.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

So I take 10 secs to wait for a red crystal at beginning of game and team said they would report...and I said I'll make it report worthy then, 19 deaths later I had a blast.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What I said about ranked being the solution to me not playing with derp dee dees? Nope. Completely wrong. I think I see FAR worse people in ranked than I do out of ranked.
> They are HORRENDOUSLY awful in ranked.


Who went bottom in this match up?

It is hard to win without someone supporting, even if it is not a "support" champion, you still need someone warding and buying the GP5 items so bot AD can get CS.

I have won with Trist/Mundo bottom, but he wasn't getting CS and was playing like a support.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> So I take 10 secs to wait for a red crystal at beginning of game and team said they would report...and I said I'll make it report worthy then, 19 deaths later I had a blast.


I've done this a few times, but I'm not a fan of feeding even if my team annoys me. Don't enjoy stooping to the level of trolls. My favorite thing to do is if my team starts QQing or complaining that I'm doing bad is to mute everyone, afk farm for 15 minutes, then initiate a fight and stomp their team. I then call out my team in all chat for complaining and mention muting them all because they itches with a capital B, haha. Always fun to do, but lately I haven't had the patience to deal with solo queue in normal or ranked.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Who went bottom in this match up?
> It is hard to win without someone supporting, even if it is not a "support" champion, you still need someone warding and buying the GP5 items so bot AD can get CS.
> I have won with Trist/Mundo bottom, but he wasn't getting CS and was playing like a support.


^This. Too many times does this not happen even when there isn't an actual support. My favorite is Soraka complaining that I'm not giving her CS, /facepalm. We should play some time RC









Edit: We totally have the same PSU RC lol


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ^This. Too many times does this not happen even when there isn't an actual support. My favorite is Soraka complaining that I'm not giving her CS, /facepalm. We should play some time RC


I vote for the next LoL map to be 4 lanes. I think it would be fun to screw up everything as we know it with everyone having a 1v1 lane and a jungler.

Actually, that reminds me of a weird match I played a long time ago. Pre summoner lvl 30 solo queue game explains it, but we had a double jungling team because the enemy team didn't have any junglers. 1v2 lanes tower hugged and farmed away till both of our junglers ganked. Somehow it worked and we won.


----------



## TinDaDragon

i find melees hard to get last hits.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> i find melees hard to get last hits.


vs ranged yes.

1300 elo here. You don't need a 0 cs support. Games are won by people initiating 1v5 30 mins into the game back to back. People don't know how to position properly, people don't know that if they enemy tema is pushing bot 30 mins into the game, you can take baron. People don't know a lot of things that are common knowledge. Play Riven bot lane with anyone, and you well get 5 kills at the 10 minute mark.


----------



## TFL Replica

Does anyone here still play cho? He used to be so good.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Does anyone here still play cho? He used to be so good.


Ya, he is beast. With atk speed runes he can jungle quite well.

Solo top is he immovable, you farm all day and then destroy the enemy team.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ya, he is beast. With atk speed runes he can jungle quite well.
> Solo top is he immovable, you farm all day and then destroy the enemy team.


What do you build on him?


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What do you build on him?


I go armor/mag resist build (with a little health) just because he already hits 3k without health items
so i go like this:

Ruby Crystal
Armor or Mag Res Boots (depending on enemy team)
Ruby Crystal -> Leviathon (because you never die as Cho)
Force of Nature and Heart of Ice (order depending on enemy team)
Guardian Angel
Thornmail or Banshies (depending on enemy team)
then i start buying elixirs and if i happen to save up enough for warmogs, i drop the leviathon for that (if i dont have 20 stacks)
I usually hit ~250 each MR and armor and ~4000-4500 hp


----------



## TFL Replica

Do you use that build for jungling, laning, dominon or all?


----------



## lilraver018

If your talking about cho here i would go with a build like this
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=2521

On dominion he kind of really sucks, but i have seen good players if you comp your team well.However because after rupture and feral scream you cant do enough damage without your ulti, which cools down too long. Also if your trying to recap tower then you have to have teammates that dont act like idiots and dive the tower before you. He can hold towers pretty dang good but doesn't have the gusto to be able to anticarry the game for dominion that is.


----------



## TFL Replica

I wonder if a cho with maxed out feast bonuses still gets bigger if he captures the relic on dominion. That would be sick.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What do you build on him?


Rush Philo for lane sustain, than HoG. If I'm up agianst heavy AD, I might rush a frozen heart or a Warduins mail.

Final build is usually: Wit's End, Randuins, Mercs, Atmas, Frozen Heart + some situational item (sometimes deathcap for the lulz)

One thing I love about Cho: I can play two games, and have two COMPLETELY different item sets.



This match, I.........don't even.


----------



## Boiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wonder if a cho with maxed out feast bonuses still gets bigger if he captures the relic on dominion. That would be sick.


Haven't played Dominion almost since it was released, but atleast in those first few days, the size buffs did stack. Cho would get so freakin' big, it was hilarious!


----------



## TheOddOne

Anyone wanna duo ranked with me so I can boost you up ?







I'm dodging my way to 400 so I can experience Elo hell.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What I said about ranked being the solution to me not playing with derp dee dees? Nope. Completely wrong. I think I see FAR worse people in ranked than I do out of ranked.
> They are HORRENDOUSLY awful in ranked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who went bottom in this match up?
> 
> It is hard to win without someone supporting, even if it is not a "support" champion, you still need someone warding and buying the GP5 items so bot AD can get CS.
> 
> I have won with Trist/Mundo bottom, but he wasn't getting CS and was playing like a support.
Click to expand...

Ziggs and Caitlyn were bot. Malz was mid, Olaf was top against fatty. Fatty womped olaf so hard I questioned whether Olaf was intent feeding.

So before the game even started I was already telling my team off basically saying, "I'll be surprised if you all DON'T suck."

5 mins in, Olaf has already fed twice. Wasn't surprised.

15 mins in, I'm basically talking in ALL chat to the enemy telling them how I hate riot matchmaking.

Then my teams all WELL UR ELO MUST SUCK IF UR PLAYING WITH US.

Then I carried stronk and ace'd their team twice on top of pushing towers solo mode.

The team went from ur low elo to OMG YI GO!

And then eventually we lost.

Enemy team felt sorry for me being stuck with these idiots.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna duo ranked with me so I can boost you up ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dodging my way to 400 so I can experience Elo hell.


I've played 11 ranked matches, currently ~1300 elo. CARRY ME.

Oh wait I hate ranked.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I've played 11 ranked matches, currently ~1300 elo. CARRY ME.
> *Oh wait I hate ranked*.


+1


----------



## Zackcy

My biggest gripe with ranked; people are idiots. We will have a team composition with great team fighting synergy, but it won't be the standard support + AD bot and someone dodges que. Why? Because meta.

Yes, it's cute that at 1200 elo you want to have these fancy lanes that all the pros are running, but it flat out doesn't matter. Ward, don't engage 1v5, don't feed, and you win. The team does follows those simply rules more closely. You don't need runes, you probably can be fine without taking a single dragon. Just play with your head attached, and you win.

But no, there are all these people who have the sole responsibility of carrying there whole team, and have watched some streams so they know what they are doing, and they are stuck in elo hell, as they refuse to coordinate with their team, because meta.


----------



## stu.

Just played a game... Rumble and I (Shen) went bot, Talon mid, WW jungle, and Kayle top. We're about 3 minutes in and I notice Rumble has 1 CS. At that point, I just started farming my ass off. Here I was thinking that the guy was a last hitting pro, but he hadn't hit ANYTHING. Ridiculous.

At the end of the day, Rumble didn't feed, and we won by a staggering amount. I would like to think that I had some pro saves in there, but without having others there, I could be blowing smoke out of my ass.


----------



## andyroo89

Was rumble harassing or just suck at last hitting?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Was rumble harassing or just suck at last hitting?


Rumble is pretty weird; high AoE damage, can clear a wave of minions without getting a single last hit.


----------



## TheOddOne

Waiting for Simca to post picture of my pro Vlad


----------



## Simca

Well, I didn't want to embarrass you or anything..


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I didn't want to embarrass you or anything..


Paint is a wonderful program


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I didn't want to embarrass you or anything..


Doesn't matter, got quad.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I didn't want to embarrass you or anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is a wonderful program
Click to expand...

lul, PS actually. The first rendition was really bad, then I saw Katarina was 0/7, so I copied her score and pasted it over TheOddOne's lul. now it looks genuine, minus the score not adding up right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I didn't want to embarrass you or anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, got quad.
Click to expand...

Pfft, Ks'ed me obv.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wonder if a cho with maxed out feast bonuses still gets bigger if he captures the relic on dominion. That would be sick.


Battlestar cho'gath = 6 stacks + relic + surge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Anyone wanna duo ranked with me so I can boost you up ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dodging my way to 400 so I can experience Elo hell.


Sure , once i get unbanned from the unjust tribunal system.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So before the game even started I was already telling my team off basically saying, "I'll be surprised if you all DON'T suck."


First solo Q mistake.

Everyone has games where they feed, and others where they carry. They are all at your elo because it has happened to them. Negativity out the gate at that elo? Definitively reducing your chances for the win.


----------



## TheOddOne

I have a mess up sleep schedule, I went to bed at 11 and now I'm up, and class is at 8


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I have a mess up sleep schedule, I went to bed at 11 and now I'm up, and class is at 8


Dang dude, how'd you sleep so little?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I have a mess up sleep schedule, I went to bed at 11 and now I'm up, and class is at 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang dude, how'd you sleep so little?
Click to expand...

I have the same issue. I've been trying to go to sleep earlier, and I'll wake up at my 4 hour mark every single night.

So last night, I went to bed at 1:30am, and was up at 5:30. Eventually fell back asleep around 6, but it is annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Was rumble harassing or just suck at last hitting?


Barely harassing. I think most of his harassment was accidental when he would miss his skill shot and one of the people we were against would walk into it. I cannot for the life of me remember who was laning with their Soroka. I know this wasn't on purpose, because he would aim it too late and the minion would die right before the skillshot got there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Rumble is pretty weird; high AoE damage, can clear a wave of minions without getting a single last hit.


If by clearing lanes quickly you mean walking in, getting half the lane halfway dead, then almost dying himself, then yes. I spent more time taunting off of him than anything else early game, and still managed to triple his CS.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Barely harassing. I think most of his harassment was accidental when he would miss his skill shot and one of the people we were against would walk into it. I cannot for the life of me remember who was laning with their Soroka. I know this wasn't on purpose, because he would aim it too late and the minion would die right before the skillshot got there.
> If by clearing lanes quickly you mean walking in, getting half the lane halfway dead, then almost dying himself, then yes. I spent more time taunting off of him than anything else early game, and still managed to triple his CS.


Just sounds like a bad rumble, he is a strong solo lane in many situations and can normally get decent CS easily


----------



## stu.

Figured as much. I'm not the best player, but watching him play, even though I've never played Rumble myself, made me


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Figured as much. I'm not the best player, but watching him play, even though I've never played Rumble myself, made me


Rumble is fairly easy to play, but difficult to play well. I assume he was new to Rumble or he would have had an easier time. Speaking of Rumble, I'm going to play him when I get home from work







. Haven't played him in months, makes me kinda sad really. Was my favorite champ for a while; a nice "Rumble in the jungle" is always a blast









I need to get back to playing solo roles (i.e. top, mid, jungle), bot lane has just never been my thing. Too much relying on others for my liking haha. All I really "need" is a jungler willing to blue pill and grab me a ward so I don't lose CS to their top and don't get ganked. I stressed need since I don't really need it, just nice not to have to go b myself so I can beat their top lane. Got ganked twice playing top Kennen vs Rumble by their Yi last night with Simca and OddOne; first as I was planning to back for a ward, the second as I was pushed my lane to the bush to ward. 0/2/1 start wasn't great, but the 5/3/7 finish was quite nice in retrospect. At least I think it was 5/3/7, Simca post the SS so I could check, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## jtypin

Kassadin player here, level 13, unranked because I don't play ranked....


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtypin*
> 
> Kassadin player here, level 13, unranked because I don't play ranked....


Definitely a fun champ to play.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Definitely a fun champ to play.


Definitely the most OP champ


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Definitely the most OP champ


What makes you so sure? Even before the nerfs he was never "the most OP".


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What makes you so sure? Even before the nerfs he was never "the most OP".


His Q tales away half of my HP and his Riftwalk is insta flash. I have him though


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Definitely the most OP champ


Overpowered champs are the champs that ANYONE can play and carry on.

Kass, is not that champ, pre lvl 6 he is really easy to kill. He is only OP in the right hands


----------



## TinDaDragon

Well, OP or not, I just went 10/1/8 with brand

Got rabadon within 15 minutes


----------



## andyroo89

Ziggs is fun reminds me of myself :3


----------



## Zackcy

Playing Leblanc yields one of two results:

1) Destroy everyone and win

2) Team feeds and I can't do anything.


----------



## TheOddOne

Kass is not even OP anymore, you know what is OP ? Graves ... anyone's mother can do well as Graves, truly broken. Ryze is OP too, annoying, 200 armor and a OMGLOLBBQ burst is *tsk tsk*


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Kass is not even OP anymore, you know what is OP ? Graves ... anyone's mother can do well as Graves, truly broken. Ryze is OP too, annoying, 200 armor and a OMGLOLBBQ burst is *tsk tsk*


I love Ryze. Why? I love tanky Dpss, and I love mages, so naturally Ryze is one of my favourite champions.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

of course you love tanky DPS. because thats all the game and meta is made around. its so dumb. much cheaper to build tanky and DPS then anything else.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ziggs is fun reminds me of myself :3


Short, head too big for your body, mouth full of enormous teeth?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So before the game even started I was already telling my team off basically saying, "I'll be surprised if you all DON'T suck."
> 
> 
> 
> First solo Q mistake.
> 
> Everyone has games where they feed, and others where they carry. They are all at your elo because it has happened to them. Negativity out the gate at that elo? Definitively reducing your chances for the win.
Click to expand...

If you play WORSE because someone questions your ability, you're a TERRIBLE player. You also have severe issues.

Elo is based around win/loss ratio, but even a terrible player can have a bunch of wins if they're being carried by the rest of their team mates. When you look at the people you're playing with and take a look at their record. Their past 10 games are always 2/8, 3/5, 1/10, 3/4, 2/7 etc.

You look at mine and it's 10/2, 8/2, 16/4 etc., but I have the same losses as the other joker, and yet we're the same elo? Lol, no. Matchmaking is horse[censored].

They need to consider personal score as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What makes you so sure? Even before the nerfs he was never "the most OP".
> 
> 
> 
> His Q tales away half of my HP and his Riftwalk is insta flash. I have him though
Click to expand...

lol, you should see Nidalee's spears. I've seen 1 spear take 90% of someone's life. Just lolorific.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you play WORSE because someone questions your ability, you're a TERRIBLE player. You also have severe issues.


And what if they were going to seriously try something but instead, now they are just going to troll your negative "horse".

Think about it, we have all done it, stole a blue buff, not used summoner heal, neglected to stun someone. It was all because that person acted like a "horse"hat at some point in the game, and now your letting em' have it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you play WORSE because someone questions your ability, you're a TERRIBLE player. You also have severe issues.
> 
> 
> 
> And what if they were going to seriously try something but instead, now they are just going to troll your negative "horse".
> 
> Think about it, we have all done it, stole a blue buff, not used summoner heal, neglected to stun someone. It was all because that person acted like a "horse"hat at some point in the game, and now your letting em' have it.
Click to expand...

Then they're a ******ed player. Are these serious questions?

Blowing the game to get back at a person is not something I do unless the game is already lost and it's completely their fault.

I wouldn't lose the game on purpose because someone said, "I wouldn't be surprised if this team was bad."

I'd be like "ha, I wouldn't be surprised either."

And if you're offended that that's even being said, then you're more than likely a terrible player.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Then they're a ******ed player. Are these serious questions?
> Blowing the game to get back at a person is not something I do unless the game is already lost and it's completely their fault.
> I wouldn't lose the game on purpose because someone said, "I wouldn't be surprised if this team was bad."
> I'd be like "ha, I wouldn't be surprised either."
> And if you're offended that that's even being said, then you're more than likely a terrible player.


It's impossible to change the way that ELO works if you are talking about personal stats. This will force people to leave the "TEAM" aspect and just worry about themselves. I've had HORRIBLE team comps but we've worked together and pulled out a win.

Teamwork > Individuals

if you don't like this then go nerf Irelia or something


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Then they're a ******ed player. Are these serious questions?
> Blowing the game to get back at a person is not something I do unless the game is already lost and it's completely their fault.
> I wouldn't lose the game on purpose because someone said, "I wouldn't be surprised if this team was bad."
> I'd be like "ha, I wouldn't be surprised either."
> And if you're offended that that's even being said, then you're more than likely a terrible player.
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to change the way that ELO works if you are talking about personal stats. This will force people to leave the "TEAM" aspect and just worry about themselves. I've had HORRIBLE team comps but we've worked together and pulled out a win.
> 
> Teamwork > Individuals
> 
> if you don't like this then go nerf Irelia or something
Click to expand...

Because of this, we will always have poor match making.

Personal stats should show what you did in the game. If you're 0/10, you obviously fed that game and did poorly. Even if you have 22 assists.

Tanky DPS should have a combination of kills and assists, support should have a ton of assists, DPS/carries should have tons of kills.

And everyone should have minimal deaths. If you have a ton of deaths, you hurt your team either way you look at it.

So if someone is playing Sona, then they should have their assists count for more than kills.

If someone is playing Master Yi, they should have their kills count more than assists.

If someone is playing amumu, their assists, lack of deaths and perhaps to a lesser extent number of kills should matter.

If someone is playing Ryze, kills should matter more than assists.

But no matter who you're playing, you should not have a ton of deaths.

Maybe a point system should be created. 5 points for a kill -5 points for a death. +2.5 points for an assist.

X amount of points for damage done to towers/towers destroyed.

Sure, you won't calculate players 100% based on their decision in team fights, but I think this would be a better way of matching people up than win/loss ratio because it's clearly not working.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Because of this, we will always have poor match making.
> Personal stats should show what you did in the game. If you're 0/10, you obviously fed that game and did poorly. Even if you have 22 assists.
> Tanky DPS should have a combination of kills and assists, support should have a ton of assists, DPS/carries should have tons of kills.
> And everyone should have minimal deaths. If you have a ton of deaths, you hurt your team either way you look at it.
> So if someone is playing Sona, then they should have their assists count for more than kills.
> If someone is playing Master Yi, they should have their kills count more than assists.
> If someone is playing amumu, their assists, lack of deaths and perhaps to a lesser extent number of kills should matter.
> If someone is playing Ryze, kills should matter more than assists.
> But no matter who you're playing, you should not have a ton of deaths.
> Maybe a point system should be created. 5 points for a kill -5 points for a death. +2.5 points for an assist.
> X amount of points for damage done to towers/towers destroyed.
> Sure, you won't calculate players 100% based on their decision in team fights, but I think this would be a better way of matching people up than win/loss ratio because it's clearly not working.


From the standpoint of Riot and how in-tact they are with the community, I cannot see this happening. There are just too many variables. If you are that good of a player than you should be able to carry yourself out of "ELO hell" to where the players think a little more


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Short, head too big for your body, mouth full of enormous teeth?


Meant personality XD


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Because of this, we will always have poor match making.
> Personal stats should show what you did in the game. If you're 0/10, you obviously fed that game and did poorly. Even if you have 22 assists.
> Tanky DPS should have a combination of kills and assists, support should have a ton of assists, DPS/carries should have tons of kills.
> And everyone should have minimal deaths. If you have a ton of deaths, you hurt your team either way you look at it.
> So if someone is playing Sona, then they should have their assists count for more than kills.
> If someone is playing Master Yi, they should have their kills count more than assists.
> If someone is playing amumu, their assists, lack of deaths and perhaps to a lesser extent number of kills should matter.
> If someone is playing Ryze, kills should matter more than assists.
> But no matter who you're playing, you should not have a ton of deaths.
> Maybe a point system should be created. 5 points for a kill -5 points for a death. +2.5 points for an assist.
> X amount of points for damage done to towers/towers destroyed.
> Sure, you won't calculate players 100% based on their decision in team fights, but I think this would be a better way of matching people up than win/loss ratio because it's clearly not working.
> 
> 
> 
> From the standpoint of Riot and how in-tact they are with the community, I cannot see this happening. There are just too many variables. If you are that good of a player than you should be able to carry yourself out of "ELO hell" to where the players think a little more
Click to expand...

Absolutely false. You can't CHOOSE the teammates you're playing with if you solo/duo queue.

3 people can destroy you.

1 person can destroy you.

You could kill 4/5 people, but if that last person kills you, you lose.

Against an average to decent team. 1 person CAN NOT carry an entire team to victory if their team is full of dee dee dee's.

Now, back to what I was saying..It's not perfect, but it give you a sense of how well the player is doing. Take a look at my previous 9 games.



Tossing Co-op/AI games out (hence the dash), you total the kills with a score of +5, take off 5 for everyone death and add 2.5 for every assist. You get the above posted scores (to the right, +xx number).

Now, it's not great if you play a short game or your score doesn't change that much; however, let's consider this..why would someone have a low score? They played too defensively perhaps? Weren't in team fights? Got rocked and were forced to leave a team fight early?

All of these do say something about the player as well, even if the number isn't completely true to their talent.

If they were constantly getting forced back and out of team fights early, their positioning was probably weak. If they were too defensive, that also hurt the team. If they weren't helping in team fights, that typically hurts the team. Ofc, taking into account tower destruction with a +5(or 2.5) score also helps.

And don't just toss away wins and losses. Perhaps that should have a number total as well. +10 for a win. +0 for a loss.

Either way, you're going to see if the person is positive or negative in score and that is more important than a win/loss.

If the person is positive with a ton of losses, that's telling you more likely than not that the player is getting [censored] by Riot matchmaking and it's not their fault for the loss.

If they're getting a loss and their previous 10 scores are all negatives, it's telling you they're pretty [censored] bad.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So before the game even started I was already telling my team off basically saying, "I'll be surprised if you all DON'T suck."
> 
> 
> 
> First solo Q mistake.
> 
> Everyone has games where they feed, and others where they carry. They are all at your elo because it has happened to them. Negativity out the gate at that elo? Definitively reducing your chances for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you play WORSE because someone questions your ability, you're a TERRIBLE player. You also have severe issues.
> 
> Elo is based around win/loss ratio, but even a terrible player can have a bunch of wins if they're being carried by the rest of their team mates. When you look at the people you're playing with and take a look at their record. Their past 10 games are always 2/8, 3/5, 1/10, 3/4, 2/7 etc.
> 
> You look at mine and it's 10/2, 8/2, 16/4 etc., but I have the same losses as the other joker, and yet we're the same elo? Lol, no. Matchmaking is horse[censored].
> 
> They need to consider personal score as well.
Click to expand...

*teamfight about to happen mid*

*simca sitting in bush towards baron*

*I press insanity potion and ghost for the initiate*

*get wrecked 4v5 against enemy team*

*scrolls up to see "pushing top" *

hueheuheehu


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So before the game even started I was already telling my team off basically saying, "I'll be surprised if you all DON'T suck."
> 
> 
> 
> First solo Q mistake.
> 
> Everyone has games where they feed, and others where they carry. They are all at your elo because it has happened to them. Negativity out the gate at that elo? Definitively reducing your chances for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you play WORSE because someone questions your ability, you're a TERRIBLE player. You also have severe issues.
> 
> Elo is based around win/loss ratio, but even a terrible player can have a bunch of wins if they're being carried by the rest of their team mates. When you look at the people you're playing with and take a look at their record. Their past 10 games are always 2/8, 3/5, 1/10, 3/4, 2/7 etc.
> 
> You look at mine and it's 10/2, 8/2, 16/4 etc., but I have the same losses as the other joker, and yet we're the same elo? Lol, no. Matchmaking is horse[censored].
> 
> They need to consider personal score as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *teamfight about to happen mid*
> 
> *simca sitting in bush towards baron*
> 
> *I press insanity potion and ghost for the initiate*
> 
> *get wrecked 4v5 against enemy team*
> 
> *scrolls up to see "pushing top" *
> 
> hueheuheehu
Click to expand...

LOL, WHY YOU WOULD TEAM FIGHT 4V5 KNOWING I WASN'T THERE!

pfft..


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> LOL, WHY YOU WOULD TEAM FIGHT 4V5 KNOWING I WASN'T THERE!
> pfft..


But they are all saying, "WHY WOULD YOU PUSH TOP WHEN YOU KNOW WE'RE GOING TO TEAM FIGHT!?"


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Absolutely false. You can't CHOOSE the teammates you're playing with if you solo/duo queue.
> 3 people can destroy you.
> 1 person can destroy you.
> You could kill 4/5 people, but if that last person kills you, you lose.
> Against an average to decent team. 1 person CAN NOT carry an entire team to victory if their team is full of dee dee dee's.
> Now, back to what I was saying..It's not perfect, but it give you a sense of how well the player is doing. Take a look at my previous 9 games.
> 
> Tossing Co-op/AI games out (hence the dash), you total the kills with a score of +5, take off 5 for everyone death and add 2.5 for every assist. You get the above posted scores (to the right, +xx number).
> Now, it's not great if you play a short game or your score doesn't change that much; however, let's consider this..why would someone have a low score? They played too defensively perhaps? Weren't in team fights? Got rocked and were forced to leave a team fight early?
> All of these do say something about the player as well, even if the number isn't completely true to their talent.
> If they were constantly getting forced back and out of team fights early, their positioning was probably weak. If they were too defensive, that also hurt the team. If they weren't helping in team fights, that typically hurts the team. Ofc, taking into account tower destruction with a +5(or 2.5) score also helps.
> And don't just toss away wins and losses. Perhaps that should have a number total as well. +10 for a win. +0 for a loss.
> Either way, you're going to see if the person is positive or negative in score and that is more important than a win/loss.
> If the person is positive with a ton of losses, that's telling you more likely than not that the player is getting [censored] by Riot matchmaking and it's not their fault for the loss.
> If they're getting a loss and their previous 10 scores are all negatives, it's telling you they're pretty [censored] bad.


Why should you gain ELO for losing a match in a TEAM GAME?

Tom Brady did well in the superbowl but he didn't get part of a ring just because of that. Some of his team mates dropped easy passes and they LOST the game. Which means that he doesn't get what he wanted.

Same goes for LoL. You lose game, you lose ELO. You win game, you gain ELO. This game is all about team mechanics. you should be supporting your team if you are doing that well


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> if you don't like this then go *nerf Irelia* or something


^ This.

This argument is dumb, let's nerf Irelia!


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ^ This.


I knew someone would get that eventually hahahaha


----------



## Zackcy

Ah, I remember a 40 minute ranked game I played last week. We were coming back. Wukong back to back initiates 1v5, with 2 teammates moderately close.


----------



## Simca

Because you can completely suck and get carried by other teammates and because you have all wins your elo is enormous, make sense?


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Because you can completely suck and get carried by other teammates and because you have all wins your elo is enormous, make sense?


Getting carried is not consistent enough for them to make changes. That's why the top players are at the top. They don't need to get carried 90% of the time.

Believe me, I know exactly what you are saying. It's not exactly "fair" for some players to get free ELO. The pattern of people getting carried evens itself out though and those who have to constantly get carried stay at lower ELO's


----------



## TinDaDragon

According to Simca, would I be a good player?


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 
> According to Simca, would I be a good player?


well that is 7/10 games won. not too shabby. a win is a win


----------



## stu.

I think that the ELO system could use a revision.

Dominion is able to track multiple statistics, and awards you based on certain behaviors. I think that adding a similar system to ELO would help to determine the good from the bad.

While I do agree with the superbowl analogy, we are talking about a PERSONAL ranking here, not a TEAM ranking. This is how you are matched with TEAMMAETS, and thus, matching INDIVIDUALS of similar skill to create a TEAM would make sense.

The way ELO is currently done seems a bit primitive.

To further prove my point, now that the football season is over, look what happens during drafting. Do you see people ONLY seeking the people on the Giants because they won the superbowl? Or do they search for players with the stats that they are interested in, across all teams?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Downloaded LoL today.
Might have a game.

If I can pull myself away from HoN


----------



## Zackcy

Leblanc and Poppy, the OP duo of Dominion


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I think that the ELO system could use a revision.
> Dominion is able to track multiple statistics, and awards you based on certain behaviors. I think that adding a similar system to ELO would help to determine the good from the bad.
> While I do agree with the superbowl analogy, we are talking about a PERSONAL ranking here, not a TEAM ranking. This is how you are matched with TEAMMAETS, and thus, matching INDIVIDUALS of similar skill to create a TEAM would make sense.
> The way ELO is currently done seems a bit primitive.
> To further prove my point, now that the football season is over, look what happens during drafting. Do you see people ONLY seeking the people on the Giants because they won the superbowl? Or do they search for players with the stats that they are interested in, across all teams?


simple answer here. The ELO system can be scrutinized for just about anything. I don't just think that it is a number that is associated with a player. I think it says alot about how willing a player is to work with his team for the greater good. It may sound corny but it's true.

Sure it is a number that is independent to each individual but the idea behind matchmaking and LoL in general is teamwork. Only fair to associate teamwork with the ELO score


----------



## Simca

I disagree. I could be a complete derp and do my own thing for better or worse.

I could ignore my team and go about winning objectives like taking towers and not get into team fights.

That might help us win the game but it would make me a terrible teammate.

Or I could go off on my own trying to take towers and die but my teammates pwn and I get a win. So now that I just got carried, I'm a better teammate according to you and elo.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I disagree. I could be a complete derp and do my own thing for better or worse.
> I could ignore my team and go about winning objectives like taking towers and not get into team fights.
> That might help us win the game but it would make me a terrible teammate.
> Or I could go off on my own trying to take towers and die but my teammates pwn and I get a win. So now that I just got carried, I'm a better teammate according to you and elo.


now you are just arguing for the sake of arguing. the point is that if someone who doesn't end up that great in the K/D/A area can still manage to help the team then I don't see the problem.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 
> According to Simca, would I be a good player?


No, 'cause you died a lot even against people that aren't 30.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> No, 'cause you died a lot even against people that aren't 30.


That's true. How can I improve this?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's true. How can I improve this?


Know when to fight and when not to fight. (e.g if one of your teammates is not there right as you are about to engage in a teamfight DON'T FIGHT)

Have good map awareness. Reflect on your deaths. How did you die?


----------



## stu.

So I decided to learn how to play support today.

Interestingly, I die much less than when I play any of my "main" characters. I find that this role can be quite rewarding, I love to see when I turn the tides of a fight: a pro heal, or catching someone in a stun at the last second. I saved my team from an ace at the end of this game with Shurelya's, which allowed us to turn around and win the game.

I'm interested to hear what kind of runes people would suggest for a support such as Taric. I'm currently using movement speed quints, flat MR glyphs, flat armor seals, and attack speed marks. I need to switch out the marks with something else, but I'm saving up for another batch of runes (only 1386 IP currently).


----------



## TFL Replica

Get armor pen marks for Taric.


----------



## stu.

Why armor pen over magic pen?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> now you are just arguing for the sake of arguing. the point is that if someone who doesn't end up that great in the K/D/A area can still manage to help the team then I don't see the problem.


^This. Simca's points have been highly faulty and not associated with the concept of LoL since the beginning. The fact that anyone continued this conversation is foolish and you have been officially trolled.

Now, how is everyone today?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ^This. Simca's point have been highly faulty and not associated with the concept of LoL since the beginning. The fact that anyone continued this conversation is foolish and you have been officially trolled.
> Now, how is everyone today?


Simca has some good points.

Let's say I go 1/8, I never ward, I cs horribly, I have terrible map awareness, but my teammates are OVERALL better than the other teams, enough to the point that my failure as a teammate doesn't cost us the game, and we win, I gain elo.

Now on the other team, their Ap mid went 10/1. He tried to secure every buff, he tried to organize his team for dragon, baron etc. He warded properly, he csed well. However, his teammates decided that engaging 1v5 was good, don't know what baron is, don't even know what dragon is as well. His team loses, and he loses elo.

Player 2 played FAR better, individually, and as a team member, where Player 1 was absolute dog **** at this game. Player 2, however, loses elo, and Player 1 gains it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Why armor pen over magic pen?


It's all about preference, in Taric's case his passive gives him mana based on auto attacks so this will give you more mana. But his passive is in turn completely useless, as he shouldn't be melee'ing at all as it will push lanes or take CS from the AD carry. I stopped playing Taric after the nerf to his ulti, as that was all I like about him. Not sure how good he is these days, but I know he works with specific ADs well (i.e. Vayne and Caitlyn).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> *teammates*


It is a team game, whether you like it or not. You want a system based solely on your own ability? Play chess.

Edit: It has already been said that players have reached high Elo on their own accord, and if you can't reach it alone or with a friend, then it just won't happen. If you can't seem to carry people, queue with someone who you know is good enough for the 2 of you to do well. Sometimes this doesn't work either. If this angers you to the point of ranting incessintly about it for several days, then stop playing the game. Riot isn't going to change it because it works, maybe not perfect, but no system does. It is the world we live in, and we are playing with real people. Some people play well one game and terrible the next. I know you don't memorize names of people you play with so you can't comment one way or another whether or not you constantly play with one terrible player all the time. Match history doesn't say much either, as it shows 10 games and most people have played 100s. If a truly valid point eventually gets made here I will consider it, but up to this point I have only read complaints that you can't carry the bad people, or bad people don't deserve to be carried now and then, when I can guarantee you've all had bad games as I've been witness to Simca having both great and terrible games. /Done with this topic, on to something more enjoyable/useful.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to learn how to play support today.
> Interestingly, I die much less than when I play any of my "main" characters. I find that this role can be quite rewarding, I love to see when I turn the tides of a fight: a pro heal, or catching someone in a stun at the last second. I saved my team from an ace at the end of this game with Shurelya's, which allowed us to turn around and win the game.
> 
> 
> I'm interested to hear what kind of runes people would suggest for a support such as Taric. I'm currently using movement speed quints, flat MR glyphs, flat armor seals, and attack speed marks. I need to switch out the marks with something else, but I'm saving up for another batch of runes (only 1386 IP currently).


On the topic of runes, I would consider gold/5sec quints. This increases your ability to earn gold by a large amount, if you are supporting and not getting any CS like you should. Between the gold masteries in utility, gold/5 items, and the quints, you can make a substantial amount of gold while letting your AD carry farm to their hearts content. In bot lane I'd recommend mr/lvl glyphs for most opponents as you will be facing AD/support if both sides are following the meta and the support won't do too much dmg at low levels, aside from sona/karma/soraka. In those cases, you can always use flat MR. Flat armor seals are the way to go since you'll be facing the AD carry, and marks can be several different things. You can go flat armor marks if their team is AD heavy, flat MR if they are AP heavy, Magic pen if your team is in dire need of you to be doing extra dmg, or armor pen if you think you will need to harass with melee attacks. Armor pen is more useful on the supports with ranged attacks such as sona, soraka, and janna as they have harass abilities and fairly long ranges which they can use to harass the AD carry as they go for CS.

This is obviously not set in stone, just some advice for you to use while contemplating your build and playstyle. Your runes should match how you play the champ/game and will not feel perfect until you have found your style, none of us can really do that for you. Hope this helped some.

Edit: just an elaboration of my previous posting on your question to why armor pen over magic pen


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It's all about preference, in Taric's case his passive gives him mana based on auto attacks so this will give you more mana. But his passive is in turn completely useless, as he shouldn't be melee'ing at all as it will push lanes or take CS from the AD carry. I stopped playing Taric after the nerf to his ulti, as that was all I like about him. Not sure how good he is these days, but I know he works with specific ADs well (i.e. Vayne and Caitlyn).


Taric's abilities scale off of attack speed, not attack damage. So if you want lower cooldowns on heal when attacking, go attack speed reds/yellows/quints (your choice).


----------



## TFL Replica

Taric doesn't have to play as a pure support/babysitter. He can go dps in dominion and even win against sion in a duel if you play him right. Riot has been gradually nerfing support characters and making them more offensive. I use attack speed in my build but not my runes. Against a heavy ad team you can just get thornmail and starks and watch as your teammates suddenly turn into killers when they're around you (stuns, more armor shredding and bonus ad/ap are just icing).


----------



## volim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Because of this, we will always have poor match making.
> Personal stats should show what you did in the game. If you're 0/10, you obviously fed that game and did poorly. Even if you have 22 assists.
> Tanky DPS should have a combination of kills and assists, support should have a ton of assists, DPS/carries should have tons of kills.
> And everyone should have minimal deaths. If you have a ton of deaths, you hurt your team either way you look at it.
> So if someone is playing Sona, then they should have their assists count for more than kills.
> If someone is playing Master Yi, they should have their kills count more than assists.
> If someone is playing amumu, their assists, lack of deaths and perhaps to a lesser extent number of kills should matter.
> If someone is playing Ryze, kills should matter more than assists.
> But no matter who you're playing, you should not have a ton of deaths.
> Maybe a point system should be created. 5 points for a kill -5 points for a death. +2.5 points for an assist.
> X amount of points for damage done to towers/towers destroyed.
> Sure, you won't calculate players 100% based on their decision in team fights, but I think this would be a better way of matching people up than win/loss ratio because it's clearly not working.


So basically, as long as I get kills and stay behind and never die, never do any warding, leave teamfights as soon as I secure my 5 ELO, etc. it doesn't work out.

QQ more, the game is a teamgame.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volim*
> 
> QQ more, the game is a teamgame.


Do you realize who you just quoted?









Of course there will be more QQ to follow...


----------



## Zackcy

Free elo is nice


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> *teammates*
> 
> 
> 
> It is a team game, whether you like it or not. You want a system based solely on your own ability? Play chess.
> 
> Edit: It has already been said that players have reached high Elo on their own accord, and if you can't reach it alone or with a friend, then it just won't happen. If you can't seem to carry people, queue with someone who you know is good enough for the 2 of you to do well. Sometimes this doesn't work either. If this angers you to the point of ranting incessintly about it for several days, then stop playing the game. Riot isn't going to change it because it works, maybe not perfect, but no system does. It is the world we live in, and we are playing with real people. Some people play well one game and terrible the next. I know you don't memorize names of people you play with so you can't comment one way or another whether or not you constantly play with one terrible player all the time. Match history doesn't say much either, as it shows 10 games and most people have played 100s. If a truly valid point eventually gets made here I will consider it, but up to this point I have only read complaints that you can't carry the bad people, or bad people don't deserve to be carried now and then, when I can guarantee you've all had bad games as I've been witness to Simca having both great and terrible games. /Done with this topic, on to something more enjoyable/useful.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a team game, but ELO reflects YOUR skill, not your TEAM's skill. So why is your TEAM having such an effect on YOUR elo?

ELO is used to match you with players of similar skill. Playing as a team to win the game is another issue and ofc a team that plays well are going to do much better than a team that doesn't play well together. That said, if you're put on an awful team and EVERYONE ELSE doesn't play well, YOU are made worse off because of THEIR inability.

Your elo drops and now you're going to get worse and worse team mates

Where as if it was dependent on your personal skill/KDA, then you would constantly play with other players of your skill level.

Playing with other players of your skill level SHOULD render a better team to play against ANOTHER team that is as positive in score/skill as you are and you would REALLY be matched up properly. Instead you're matched up with people based upon their team's skill rather than their own skill level.

Let's say someone was somehow ALWAYS put on a poor team (I know the odds are impossible that you'd always be on a terrible team, but let's say you are) and you never win a game even though if you were put on a decent team you would always win. ELO says that that player is very bad when in actuality they are very good.

ELO = Team's Overall Skill that the player is put on. Not their own skill level. That is a very poor way to match players up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Because of this, we will always have poor match making.
> Personal stats should show what you did in the game. If you're 0/10, you obviously fed that game and did poorly. Even if you have 22 assists.
> Tanky DPS should have a combination of kills and assists, support should have a ton of assists, DPS/carries should have tons of kills.
> And everyone should have minimal deaths. If you have a ton of deaths, you hurt your team either way you look at it.
> So if someone is playing Sona, then they should have their assists count for more than kills.
> If someone is playing Master Yi, they should have their kills count more than assists.
> If someone is playing amumu, their assists, lack of deaths and perhaps to a lesser extent number of kills should matter.
> If someone is playing Ryze, kills should matter more than assists.
> But no matter who you're playing, you should not have a ton of deaths.
> Maybe a point system should be created. 5 points for a kill -5 points for a death. +2.5 points for an assist.
> X amount of points for damage done to towers/towers destroyed.
> Sure, you won't calculate players 100% based on their decision in team fights, but I think this would be a better way of matching people up than win/loss ratio because it's clearly not working.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, as long as I get kills and stay behind and never die, never do any warding, leave teamfights as soon as I secure my 5 ELO, etc. it doesn't work out.
> 
> QQ more, the game is a teamgame.
Click to expand...

It's a team game and therefore elo doesn't reflect you at all, it reflects the teams you've been on. So basically it reflects poor Riot matchmaking is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Free elo is nice


I'm not gonna' take away from your win. Good job with that, but look at the complete bipolar difference between the two teams. Everyone was positive on your team, everyone was negative on the other. Why are those 2 teams playing each other?

I also didn't calculate how bad a death is in LoL rather than -5 it should be closer to -7.5 or even 10.

Feeding is terrible. The higher your kill count is, the more gold you're worth as well when you die. So having 10 kills and 10 deaths is worse than having 0 kills and 10 deaths because that person that died 10 times is worth nothing after a few deaths. You are worth a lot more to the enemy with your 10 kills.

I'm not sure how to go about taking that into account, but I still feel personal stats are much more important.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not gonna' take away from your win. Good job with that, but look at the complete bipolar difference between the two teams. Everyone was positive on your team, everyone was negative on the other. Why are those 2 teams playing each other?
> I also didn't calculate how bad a death is in LoL rather than -5 it should be closer to -7.5 or even 10.
> Feeding is terrible. The higher your kill count is, the more gold you're worth as well when you die. So having 10 kills and 10 deaths is worse than having 0 kills and 10 deaths because that person that died 10 times is worth nothing after a few deaths. You are worth a lot more to the enemy with your 10 kills.
> I'm not sure how to go about taking that into account, but I still feel personal stats are much more important.


Hence the title "free elo".


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Free elo is nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not gonna' take away from your win. Good job with that, but look at the complete bipolar difference between the two teams. Everyone was positive on your team, everyone was negative on the other. Why are those 2 teams playing each other?
> I also didn't calculate how bad a death is in LoL rather than -5 it should be closer to -7.5 or even 10.
> Feeding is terrible. The higher your kill count is, the more gold you're worth as well when you die. So having 10 kills and 10 deaths is worse than having 0 kills and 10 deaths because that person that died 10 times is worth nothing after a few deaths. You are worth a lot more to the enemy with your 10 kills.
> I'm not sure how to go about taking that into account, but I still feel personal stats are much more important.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the title "free elo".
Click to expand...

Yep. I understood, just commenting for others to further see my point.

I find it hilarious everyone thinks elo reflects your skill and that your skill should get you wins in a team game.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes, it's a team game, but ELO reflects YOUR skill, not your TEAM's skill. So why is your TEAM having such an effect on YOUR elo?
> ELO is used to match you with players of similar skill. Playing as a team to win the game is another issue and ofc a team that plays well are going to do much better than a team that doesn't play well together. That said, if you're put on an awful team and EVERYONE ELSE doesn't play well, YOU are made worse off because of THEIR inability.
> Your elo drops and now you're going to get worse and worse team mates
> Where as if it was dependent on your personal skill/KDA, then you would constantly play with other players of your skill level.
> Playing with other players of your skill level SHOULD render a better team to play against ANOTHER team that is as positive in score/skill as you are and you would REALLY be matched up properly. Instead you're matched up with people based upon their team's skill rather than their own skill level.
> Let's say someone was somehow ALWAYS put on a poor team (I know the odds are impossible that you'd always be on a terrible team, but let's say you are) and you never win a game even though if you were put on a decent team you would always win. ELO says that that player is very bad when in actuality they are very good.
> ELO = Team's Overall Skill that the player is put on. Not their own skill level. That is a very poor way to match players up.
> It's a team game and therefore elo doesn't reflect you at all, it reflects the teams you've been on. So basically it reflects poor Riot matchmaking is.
> I'm not gonna' take away from your win. Good job with that, but look at the complete bipolar difference between the two teams. Everyone was positive on your team, everyone was negative on the other. Why are those 2 teams playing each other?


This is how ELO works, but does NOT touch matchmaking. You should look it up because it does *not* work like this:

Acquire 5 people with similar ELO, add ELO total up.
Acquire 5 people with similar ELO to group 1, add ELO up.

ELO 1 close enough to ELO 2? GAME ON!









The more you win, the harder match ups you will get. If you are on a 4 win streak, don't be shocked to find your team 50-100 ELO less than you by game 5, or to see the other team with 50-100 ELO higher than you. There are limits, but matchmaking matches you at a 50% chance of winning. If you are STOMPING people at 1200 ELO, it will match you with crappy teammates, or against a higher ELO team.

That is why people go on win/loss streaks. As you win, games get harder, as you lose games get easier (according to the combination and understanding of the ELO *AND* matchmaking system)







LINK


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes, it's a team game, but ELO reflects YOUR skill, not your TEAM's skill. So why is your TEAM having such an effect on YOUR elo?
> ELO is used to match you with players of similar skill. Playing as a team to win the game is another issue and ofc a team that plays well are going to do much better than a team that doesn't play well together. That said, if you're put on an awful team and EVERYONE ELSE doesn't play well, YOU are made worse off because of THEIR inability.
> Your elo drops and now you're going to get worse and worse team mates
> Where as if it was dependent on your personal skill/KDA, then you would constantly play with other players of your skill level.
> Playing with other players of your skill level SHOULD render a better team to play against ANOTHER team that is as positive in score/skill as you are and you would REALLY be matched up properly. Instead you're matched up with people based upon their team's skill rather than their own skill level.
> Let's say someone was somehow ALWAYS put on a poor team (I know the odds are impossible that you'd always be on a terrible team, but let's say you are) and you never win a game even though if you were put on a decent team you would always win. ELO says that that player is very bad when in actuality they are very good.
> ELO = Team's Overall Skill that the player is put on. Not their own skill level. That is a very poor way to match players up.
> It's a team game and therefore elo doesn't reflect you at all, it reflects the teams you've been on. So basically it reflects poor Riot matchmaking is.
> I'm not gonna' take away from your win. Good job with that, but look at the complete bipolar difference between the two teams. Everyone was positive on your team, everyone was negative on the other. Why are those 2 teams playing each other?
> 
> 
> 
> This is how ELO works, but does NOT touch matchmaking. You should look it up because it does *not* work like this:
> 
> Acquire 5 people with similar ELO, add ELO total up.
> Acquire 5 people with similar ELO to group 1, add ELO up.
> 
> ELO 1 close enough to ELO 2? GAME ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more you win, the harder match ups you will get. If you are on a 4 win streak, don't be shocked to find your team 50-100 ELO less than you by game 5, or to see the other team with 50-100 ELO higher than you. There are limits, but matchmaking matches you at a 50% chance of winning. If you are STOMPING people at 1200 ELO, it will match you with crappy teammates, or against a higher ELO team.
> 
> That is why people go on win/loss streaks. As you win, games get harder, as you lose games get easier (according to the combination and understanding of the ELO *AND* matchmaking system)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
Click to expand...

"your rating is the average of you and your team members"

Not you.

Also, assuming you understand it correctly, the matchmaking system is going to put worse teammates on my team to make the game fair? What? Why don't you just put me on a team with other people like me and face me against other people like me. Why would you put a bunch of derps on my team to make it harder for me? It doesn't make it harder for me. It makes me lose with absolutely no real reflection of what I've done in game. I'm just one person out of 5.

If I make a million dollars a year and have 4 other people in my neighborhood making 30k a year, how is the neighborhood going to look compared to another neighborhood of 5 people making 350k a year.

I'll tell you right now that my 2Million dollar mansion in the hood does not at all attract attention like a nice neighborhood with the average home being 700k or whatever.


----------



## Crunkles

All this thread has turned into is QQing about how people don't win every game. Let me know when a real discussion starts.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> All this thread has turned into is QQing about how people don't win every game. Let me know when a real discussion starts.


~Sparta kicks you in a hole to rot and die >:O~


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Sparta kicks you in a hole to rot and die >:O~


"Getting kicked into a well is the least of your worries!"


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Simca is worse than rageshotGG


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> Simca is worse than rageshotGG


"New level of badness"


----------



## Plex

There is no whining and qq'ing in here lately. Everyone is right, elo is a huge conspiracy. The best players in the world keep solo queuing over and over again with their alts and just happen to keep landing in the top 20 in the ladder by coincidence. This is the year 2012. You are always the only good person on your team and everyone on the enemy team is awesome. It never evens out because there isn't an equal chance that a better player is stuck in the middle on the opposing team, too. Elo doesn't naturally adjust to your true personal skill as time goes on and you rack up games.

There is one true statement above. Can you find it? Good luck, it's a toughie!


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> There is no whining and qq'ing in here lately. Everyone is right, elo is a huge conspiracy. The best players in the world keep solo queuing over and over again with their alts and just happen to keep landing in the top 20 in the ladder by coincidence. This is the year 2012. You are always the only good person on your team and everyone on the enemy team is awesome. It never evens out because there isn't an equal chance that a better player is stuck in the middle on the opposing team, too.
> There is one true statement above. Can you find it? Good luck, it's a toughie!


oh my lanta. I'd sig this entire thing if I could!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> There is no whining and qq'ing in here lately. Everyone is right, elo is a huge conspiracy. The best players in the world keep solo queuing over and over again with their alts and just happen to keep landing in the top 20 in the ladder by coincidence. This is the year 2012. You are always the only good person on your team and everyone on the enemy team is awesome. It never evens out because there isn't an equal chance that a better player is stuck in the middle on the opposing team, too. Elo doesn't naturally adjust to your true personal skill as time goes on and you rack up games.
> There is one true statement above. Can you find it? Good luck, it's a toughie!


While I agree with you, games which _shouldn't_ have been lost, are the ones that you remember the most, and are quite demotivating, and make you not want to play.

It's sad, because of the limited hand of ranked games I have played, 80% either my team, or the enemy team, wins because of bs (e.g because of ONE person who feed really, really badily, or a disconnect, or an afk).

The picture I posted a page ago was a win in 17 mins. I didn't do nothing, I simply just farmed my lane, pressed R every once in a while, and bot lane got _destroyed_, because they got destroyed so hard, our jungler had the luxury of just ganking top, and was quite sucessful. In that particular game, I played quite sloppy, didn't cs well, but we won. I can recall several other games, where I was really on the ball, did really well, tried to help other lanes, but lost.

Guess which games will stick with you?

So no, elo is not flawed, but god dam, is it frustrating.


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> While I agree with you, games which _shouldn't_ have been lost, are the ones that you remember the most, and are quite demotivating, and make you not want to play.


No arguing that. I have days where I just lose game after game. I might lose a couple and do really well, then I start getting annoyed and my own play becomes affected. I feel you there. Those are the days you just walk away and come back the next day with a fresh attitude. Some days I'll win ~8-10 ranked in a row and jump 150 points. It's the nature of the beast on a team-based game. The more games you play, the more accurate your elo will become for you personally.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> No arguing that. I have days where I just lose game after game. I might lose a couple and do really well, then I start getting annoyed and my own play becomes affected. I feel you there. Those are the days you just walk away and come back the next day with a fresh attitude. Some days I'll win ~8-10 ranked in a row and jump 150 points. It's the nature of the beast on a team-based game. The more games you play, the more accurate your elo will become for you personally.


Ya, there are some times where I'm like f it, and just go play Leblanc or Poppy in blind pick or Dominion.


----------



## stu.

So I've been practicing in draft pick now, because that is closer to how ranked games will actually work.

By the time bans were done, we had all agreed on positions, and I wanted bottom support, as I've been practicing with Taric lately. However, their first pick was Taric and I immediately began floundering. Here I was, locked into bottom support, with no idea of how to play ANY other support champs. Whoops.

So, as I'm glossing over the champs, I'm going between Soroka and Sona, but I liked the look of Soroka's abilities better, they seemed to synergize well with Graves (who I was laning with).

Fast forward, game is over, and I made several key plays that helped us to win. Pretty sure my favorite moment was a clutch Clairvoyance that kept us from walking into an ace.

EDIT: So due to a complete lack of communication, I am now apparently going to be Jungling with AD Tristrana... I hate draft pick.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> So I've been practicing in draft pick now, because that is closer to how ranked games will actually work.
> By the time bans were done, we had all agreed on positions, and I wanted bottom support, as I've been practicing with Taric lately. However, their first pick was Taric and I immediately began floundering. Here I was, locked into bottom support, with no idea of how to play ANY other support champs. Whoops.
> So, as I'm glossing over the champs, I'm going between Soroka and Sona, but I liked the look of Soroka's abilities better, they seemed to synergize well with Graves (who I was laning with).
> Fast forward, game is over, and I made several key plays that helped us to win. Pretty sure my favorite moment was a clutch Clairvoyance that kept us from walking into an ace.
> EDIT: So due to a complete lack of communication, I am now apparently going to be Jungling with AD Tristrana... I hate draft pick.


And that's how you learn and get better


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex*
> 
> There is no whining and qq'ing in here lately. Everyone is right, elo is a huge conspiracy. The best players in the world keep solo queuing over and over again with their alts and just happen to keep landing in the top 20 in the ladder by coincidence. This is the year 2012. You are always the only good person on your team and everyone on the enemy team is awesome. It never evens out because there isn't an equal chance that a better player is stuck in the middle on the opposing team, too. Elo doesn't naturally adjust to your true personal skill as time goes on and you rack up games.
> There is one true statement above. Can you find it? Good luck, it's a toughie!


Lies, this contains no true statements. If it was 2012 the world would be over


----------



## Simca

So you're telling me this is proper matchmaking?



I by no means feel the other team isn't good at times and I commend them when they are, but it's not that the other team is good most of the time, it's that my team is so horrifically bad that it almost doesn't matter who we're playing we're gonna' lose.

Most of the games that make me rage are the ones where if I had an AVERAGE team, I would have won because the other team really wasn't that good. It's when they [censored] feed so badly because they're stupid...that's what makes me rage.

Why are you even playing LoL? Go back to playing facebook games, wth.


----------



## stu.

What is the difference between "hidden ELO," which is used in normal games, and "ranked ELO," which is used in ranked games, and is publicly available?


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> What is the difference between "hidden ELO," which is used in normal games, and "ranked ELO," which is used in ranked games, and is publicly available?


they actually got rid of the "hidden ELO". The only binding factor on what type of team you get is if you have more wins than losses.


----------



## andyroo89

My pirate dream team.


----------



## TFL Replica

Lies. Andy's dream team is 5x Ziggs.


----------



## stu.

I find it to be quite fun though... you have to honestly balance so many factors. Do you build an item for yourself, or an item for the team? As you can see in the above game, I built mainly for myself. While I was using my abilities for my team, there are other games in which I have completely focused on having multiple auras for my teammates. However, I found that this game, I was needed to be more of a tank/support, so that is how I built. I was able to lead into a fight, initiate, stun, retreat, heal, then usually find someone to stun again before they got away.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have been working and too busy playing games with Ziggs.
> Edit; I found this new wallpaper site over on LoL general thread Making your own custom LoL wallpaper. http://lolwallpaper.betacero.com/
> Here is my custom wallpaper.
> *img snip*


I just spent like an hour with that wallpaper maker, Andy.

I created what I call "The Ladies of the League". I left Annie, Poppy, and Tristana out due to only 25 spaces available.


Spoiler: Without Logo (1920x1080)









Spoiler: With Logo (1920x1080)







Also, played the best game I've ever had with Ahri today.
Yes, it was against intermediate bots, but I was INVINCIBLE!



That Battle Sona, though...


----------



## JoeyTB

I want to play jungle Ali so bad but he's weak without t3 runes







Need to level up faster... Damn you Garena for taking about a year to match make then ending up saying hey lets put a load of lvl 30's in with some lvl 10's seems about right :/


----------



## TFL Replica

New champion (big daddy from bioshock) looks so awesome!


----------



## Webdivauk

I managed a 0/0/24 game last night on Soraka, my first where I didn't die. Is that what I should be aiming for in pvp as a support or are kills expected as well?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> I managed a 0/0/24 game last night on Soraka, my first where I didn't die. Is that what I should be aiming for in pvp as a support or are kills expected as well?


You don't need kills but don't be afraid to get some. Usually there will be some fool a full screen away writing "OMG KS", just ignore those. Soraka will kill who she pleases. You can also get a soulstealer and farm stacks with your assists.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> You don't need kills but don't be afraid to get some. Usually there will be some fool a full screen away writing "OMG KS", just ignore those. Soraka will kill who she pleases. You can also get a soulstealer and farm stacks with your assists.


I love playing Soraka


----------



## TheOddOne

Can't wait to play my next tourney game, I wanna try Ashe, it's been a long time since I've played her







*fingers cross*


----------



## TFL Replica

"How do daggers???"
That's hilarious!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Can't wait to play my next tourney game, I wanna try Ashe, it's been a long time since I've played her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fingers cross*


I played her yesterday, was fun. Had a Yi tower dive me 4 times, killed him 3 of them; killed each other 1st 2 times, I lived 3rd time, 4th time I was half health so he lived. Tower diving Yis make me laugh, mainly when they take on a full health AD carry. He even dodged my ulti 3 of the times due to his ult speed and my lack of Ashe playing lol. I ended up almost unkillable late game; fun times were had.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Few people can handle playing support. They usually get blown up and blame the champion.


HAHAHAHA, I was in a ranked last night vs taric/cait, what used to be a popular duo Q combo.

Soraka, lvl 2, runs in to bush, taric stun->sheld break->cait trap->peacemaker-> Dead soraka... First blood too...

I don't get why when some people that play support think they won't ever be the target.


----------



## stu.

It's an interesting balance when playing support for when to absorb hits, and when to stay in the background hiding behind your scary AD carry/lifemate.

On a related note, how do you suggest building Soroka? I try to strike a balance between items that will benefit my AD carry and making sure that I am not necessarily super-squishy... but I'm not sure this is the best way?


----------



## TFL Replica

You can never have a complete pre-determined plan on how to build soraka. Adapt to what the enemy is doing. If they're focusing you (and you can till it's some dude spamming pings on you and yelling at his team in caps to focus soraka) go ahead and get those annoying anti-carry items. If they're ignoring you then you must decide what kind of support your team needs the most. Always ward on SR.


----------



## stu.

What would you consider an anti-carry item? Specifically Thornmail? Or are we talking... Randuins (75 armor, built up from Wardens Mail), since that offers more of a "support" effect?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> What would you consider an anti-carry item? Specifically Thornmail? Or are we talking... Randuins (75 armor, built up from Wardens Mail), since that offers more of a "support" effect?


Thornmail can be mega effective. Frozen heart is also good because it also gives you much needed CDR. Maybe it's because I'm used to bad teams that don't pick a tank but you might have to use yourself as bait.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Thornmail can be mega effective. Frozen heart is also good because it also gives you much needed CDR. Maybe it's because I'm used to bad teams that don't pick a tank but you might have to use yourself as bait.


Thornmail helps protect YOU from heavy AD, Randuins + Frozen Heart hurst the AD's ability to do tons of damage.

If you are playing Solo que, I would go for the former.


----------



## stu.

So, I just had an awesome time in Draft Pick.

4 minute queue, no big deal.

Get into a game, and the person who selects with me ends up Randoming because they're AFK. Get through the entire process, hoping for them to return... but wait, it gets better. My entire team chose AD! I mention this, plus the AFK, and someone queue dodges (yay, not me!).

Next game pops, same thing happens, with the same individual. We watch as he randoms, and someone queue dodges.

Next game pops, he is LEADER! So he is banning... which means, after he passed up on banning THREE times, someone queue dodges.

NEXT GAME. Guess what guys! I see he is in my game, AGAIN. I rage quit queue dodge, and come here to post about how absolutely ridiculous that is.

Until the kid gets into a game, people are going to be forced to watch as they have an AFK who gets bumped from game to game because the system will not kick him out for not doing ANYTHING.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Thornmail helps protect YOU from heavy AD, Randuins + Frozen Heart hurst the AD's ability to do tons of damage.
> If you are playing Solo que, I would go for the former.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Thornmail can be mega effective. Frozen heart is also good because it also gives you much needed CDR. Maybe it's because I'm used to bad teams that don't pick a tank but you might have to use yourself as bait.


I find thornmail over used myself and very situational. If your team is mainly AP dmg thornmail is a very bad choice as they should be building MR, negating your thornmail dmg. While you get 100 armor from thornmail you get 99 from frozen heart, CDR and the AoE effect. If you're really getting focused by the AD carry like Trynd or Xin, just get a Warden's mail. The slow/AS down proc from it is far more useful than the slight magic dmg from thornmail, and its 650 gold less. You also get around half the armor of thornmail, health regen, and part way to a randuins, a win/win in my book.


----------



## rctrucker

Always pick up a heart of gold and a philo stone on soraka, then finish your shurelya's, but don't forget to use it!!!

If your getting focused by AD, build randuins out of your heart of gold. Getting focused by AP then get Aegis of the Legion or Abyssal Scepter.

If your not getting focused then I prefer to stack aura items to help your team. Soul Shroud if you need the HP, if not, go for a frozen heart, Aegis, or even Zeke's Herald.



ALLLLL ABOARD!!!!


----------



## Crunkles

*Warning! Dumb question alert!*

Can we change the default "General" group name on the buddy list? Not home to try, but can't recall if we can.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Its unfortunate, I don't recall the last redhead I've seen/met irl that I found attractive. Although I'm not as enamored by them as you two.


aren't you redhead too ?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> aren't you redhead too ?


Nope, brown hair with slight hits of red/blonde in the light. I'm kind of weird in that when I was little I had all 3 hair colors: blonde, red, brown. I would provide pictures but my mom has them back in Connecticut and I live in Georgia right now. But yea, I also ended up a redhead. If that was the case I could say I see a hot redhead every day


----------



## stu.

Heh. TF was talking so much smack in chat as his entire team was consistently destroyed. Then right before the game ended, he claimed that we should have lost because he and Cho won bottom lane.

Now, I shall post a chart with some basic statistics.



He claimed we lost lane... when instead we let them push to tower so that Skarner could repeatedly gank them (quite effectively, as you can see how fed we all are, and who died the most).

I love this game.

I say that bitterly and sarcastically, because I know how easily I could have been on that team.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I want to play jungle Ali so bad but he's weak without t3 runes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to level up faster... Damn you Garena for taking about a year to match make then ending up saying hey lets put a load of lvl 30's in with some lvl 10's seems about right :/


Ya and i went 20/6 against 5 lv 30s at summoner level 13 on yi anyway.Garena players are pretty *beep* and only a few teams are decent.



I was a sailor. I was born upon the tide
And with the sea I did abide.
I sailed a schooner round the Horn to Mexico
I went aloft and furled the mainsail in a blow
And when the yards broke off they said that I got killed
But I am living still.....

I fly a starship across the Universe divide
And when I reach the other side
I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can
Perhaps I may become a highwayman again
Or I may simply be a single drop of rain
But I will remain
And I'll be back again, and again and again and again and again~


----------



## golfergolfer

Ok I am looking for the post that tells u how players name themselves. I can't find it if possibl could someone plz link me to it? If u don't know what I mean I may be able to provide more info.


----------



## Crunkles

Go home to play Yorick, morde and yorick disabled.... damn.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Ok I am looking for the post that tells u how players name themselves. I can't find it if possibl could someone plz link me to it? If u don't know what I mean I may be able to provide more info.


All you need to know is that I, Skillfactory and Twos, am high and top tier. Come get some.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> All you need to know is that I, Skillfactory and Twos, am high and top tier. Come get some.


No I mean there was a entire post that was summarized. Anyone know this?


----------



## andyroo89

Redheads :O :O :O :O


----------



## chia233

Don't let me mid?

GET DUNKED.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 
> Don't let me mid?
> GET DUNKED.


3 PDs? Come now, anymore than 2 and it is a waste. You need to get that IE in there so you really hurt people.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> No I mean there was a entire post that was summarized. Anyone know this?


If there was a way to take over a thread like this I'd try to make a google spreadsheet or something


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If there was a way to take over a thread like this I'd try to make a *Redhead Fanclub* or something


Fixed.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 3 PDs? Come now, anymore than 2 and it is a waste. You need to get that IE in there so you really hurt people.


I don't think he was all that serious that game.



So now I dropped from 1359 elo all the way down to 1157

And I could care less. I just play the game, if we win we do, and if we don't we don't.

I guess I have exasperated my last ounce of care.


----------



## Zackcy

I don't know how we won. No idea



I really have no clue. We just........won every teamfight. We were SO behind we were getting destroyed, then suddenly we won. Even though Twitch build questionably, late game twitch carriers.


----------



## TheOddOne

1100 elo, where sona taks clarity....oh god


----------



## Simca




----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1100 elo, where sona taks clarity....oh god


Oddly enough, she takes it at ~2000+ sometimes, too.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *snip*


I like that desktop background you have there! I take it you were solo top against rumble?


----------



## TFL Replica

Clarity is mega useful against a jungler.


----------



## TheOddOne

Lol, the Futt Bucker guy, he was playing with me in ranked last night, lolol


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Lol, the Futt Bucker guy, he was playing with me in ranked last night, lolol


Was he good?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Was he good?


According to his logic he wouldn't be, lol.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> According to his logic he wouldn't be, lol.


Wildcard Tier
- basically these names have a number of positive AND negative modifiers

examples: Futt Bucker

He made sure to cover himself by the mysterious wildcard tier


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Wildcard Tier
> - basically these names have a number of positive AND negative modifiers
> examples: Futt Bucker
> He made sure to cover himself by the mysterious wildcard tier


Wildcards are almost never positive, lol.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Wildcards are almost never positive, lol.


You sir seem to be right! Your statement made me wonder how close to true that is. So I looked up the NFL wildcard history.

"Tough Odds
Since the Wild Card System began in 1970, only ten wild card teams have advanced all the way to the Super Bowl. Of those, six won the Super Bowl. Only four of those wild card teams -- New England Patriots, Pittsburgh Steelers, New York Giants, and Green Bay Packers -- won three games on the road to make it to the Super Bowl."


----------



## Zackcy

I like all of visix's lol songs, this one is pretty dope.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You sir seem to be right!


I have a tendency of this









I like Plentakill, can't remember the other group I've listened to. I have a playlist of like 19 songs on youtube that I'll listen to while I play, normally when I feel like pubstompin haha. Played a couple Yorick games last night after he came back online; 1 death in 2 games, think 17 kills. Missed my buddy Yorick.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I have a tendency of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Plentakill, can't remember the other group I've listened to. I have a playlist of like 19 songs on youtube that I'll listen to while I play, normally when I feel like pubstompin haha. Played a couple Yorick games last night after he came back online; 1 death in 2 games, think 17 kills. Missed my buddy Yorick.


What no props for suggesting you play him? Not even for my first ever Maokai jungle ganks!?!?!?

Where is the love?


----------



## Zackcy

Yorick is a very boring champion, that is fun to play most of the time.

I don't know why.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> What no props for suggesting you play him? Not even for my first ever Maokai jungle ganks!?!?!?
> Where is the love?


Haha I forgot, I'm like half falling asleep at my work desk here, give a brother a break







I was handling that Volibear just fine top, Irelia was a little bit more of a pain just because of the Lee Sin ganks she was gettin. But I did like the suggestion


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Haha I forgot, I'm like half falling asleep at my work desk here, give a brother a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was handling that Volibear just fine top, Irelia was a little bit more of a pain just because of the Lee Sin ganks she was gettin. But I did like the suggestion


I don't care how tired you are, you can't forget a 7/1 Mao.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I don't care how tired you are, you can't forget a 7/1 Mao.


Sure I can, when I do just as well when I play Mao


----------



## itzkin

Mao jungle strong if you got a semi-decent team







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Mao jungle strong if you got a semi-decent team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very true, need a good team for it to work well.


----------



## itzkin

Yep. First time picking up follow do0o0m's and oddone's guide helped me greatly, went 10 game streak from 1600 to about 1710.. But found out hard way that he gets countered easily if you have a faster jungler (lee, shyv, etc) counter-jungle you. Ganks then become impossible if you're under-leveled and solos blame you for failing their own lanes. Ganks are also hard if teams don't counterward or ward at all.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Very true, need a good team for it to work well.


LOL the irony.
EVEN 17/6 VLAD CAN'T CARRY 0/15 BOT KILL.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> LOL the irony.
> EVEN 17/6 VLAD CAN'T CARRY 0/15 BOT KILL.


Solo queue is always like that... Doesn't matter if you get fed, if your bot lane sucks or one lanes too heavy its almost always GG.


----------



## Zackcy

So our Rammus rage quite and guess what?



I was quite underfarmed, so I just built Zhonyas and became es#1 stun bot. And Corki carried.

/1200 elo


----------



## itzkin

@Zackcy

I assume you were top? IMO Ignite is a very valuable spell on kennen especially after you lock them into a chain stun. I assume you were against Yorick too, which ignite would tear his heals from doing too much, giving him less sustain since it seems like hes got no MR items. For chain stunning your Ult gives you 1 chain stun automatically. If you initiated by Q Q W E and Ult, then you could possibly get 3 with blue.


----------



## Simca

Yes, I was solo top against rumble.

My background changes between one of 180 1080p wallpapers.

Tempted to buy Nurse Akali. Maybe Officer Caitlyn, but I already have the Arctic Winter Caitlyn..

And no I don't play either of these champs. Hate them actually.


----------



## TheOddOne

Just bought Officer Cait, now I have full collection of Cait skins, aw yeah


----------



## Simca

"cc train, hop on, woo woo!"


----------



## andyroo89

Speaking of wallpapers. Here is my new one.

Click to enlarge


----------



## Simca

You know, I was going to say that's a nice wallpaper as my eyes scanned down it. Then I got to the bottom 20% and changed my mind.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You know, I was going to say that's a nice wallpaper as my eyes scanned down it. Then I got to the bottom 20% and changed my mind.


You mean those programs on the task bar? Too many?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You know, I was going to say that's a nice wallpaper as my eyes scanned down it. Then I got to the bottom 20% and changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those programs on the task bar? Too many?
Click to expand...

Yeah...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah...


I was waiting for someone to rage at me about too many programs running on my taskbar XD!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I was waiting for someone to rage at me about too many programs running on my taskbar XD!


Wearing underwear out on beach, in what appears to be poor weather conditions. That is just stupid

2/10


----------



## JoeyTB

Andy you ever been to the Redhead subsection of reddit? I think you may like it there.

On topic, I have no freaking clue what I am doing when it comes to playing dominion at all, it just seems to be kill them then take tower rinse and repeat... Just isn't fun


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Andy you ever been to the Redhead subsection of reddit? I think you may like it there.
> On topic, I have no freaking clue what I am doing when it comes to playing dominion at all, it just seems to be kill them then take tower rinse and repeat... Just isn't fun


*/r/ginger*

bb nevar!


----------



## rctrucker

www.own3d.tv/rctrucker

come watch cynez and I duo Q while I drink!


----------



## JoeyTB

For those who haven't seen it yet -> http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/pkcqy/league_of_legends_nautilus_patch_preview/


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

OMG.

Guys.

Guys.

Ashe is viable again.

I missed playing her.

I missed owning people with her ult from across the map.

I'm so happy.





^ My second quadra ever. Died to turret aggro before I could get the penta. ^


----------



## hollowtek

Damn, I need to find good team mates! How do I go about doing this lol? I'm tired of randoms. Even if we win, there are still times where I'm just like how the hell did anyone on my team reach level 30? They should seriously reconsider the level system (maybe require like 500+ wins).


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Damn, I need to find good team mates! How do I go about doing this lol? I'm tired of randoms. Even if we win, there are still times where I'm just like how the hell did anyone on my team reach level 30? They should seriously reconsider the level system (maybe require like 500+ wins).


Look for ranked elo players in our OCN LoL chat


----------



## Lhino

Ahri is still an amazing champion, I started playing her again today randomly and I am loving her.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Damn, I need to find good team mates! How do I go about doing this lol? I'm tired of randoms. Even if we win, there are still times where I'm just like how the hell did anyone on my team reach level 30? They should seriously reconsider the level system (maybe require like 500+ wins).


Imo she's always been viable but most people play her when they're noobs. She's not easy to get fed on and not at all easy to survive on. But definitely viable. I play her from time to time just for her slow. I feel mf is a better ranged carry though.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Imo she's always been viable but most people play her when they're noobs. She's not easy to get fed on and not at all easy to survive on. But definitely viable. I play her from time to time just for her slow. I feel mf is a better ranged carry though.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE


The two ranged carries I have the hardest time playing are Miss Fortune and Vayne. I can never pull off the plays with those two like I see so many people do.

I played Ashe a couple weeks ago, and she was okay, but not this good. The buffs brought her up to being on-par with the go-to list of ranged AD carries IMHO.


----------



## itzkin

^ agreed. Ashe is one of the more difficult ranged carries to play IMO. She heavily relies on getting farmed to late game to do wreck teams. She is one of the harder ones to get fed on and requires great timing, good use of volley + frost shots to kite, and VERY key timing to throw her ult out.


----------



## Zackcy

Everything is viable in solo que


----------



## stu.

Just watched the patch preview.

Soroka and Vlad are being nerfed. So sad.

But it's okay because *SHEN IS BEING BUFFED!*










I'm so excited! He's the first champ that I learned how to play, and he's probably my best character so far. I can't wait for these changes, I'm going to wreck so hard on him now...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Just watched the patch preview.
> *Soroka* and Vlad are *being nerfed*. So sad.
> But it's okay because *SHEN IS BEING BUFFED!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited! He's the first champ that I learned how to play, and he's probably my best character so far. I can't wait for these changes, I'm going to wreck so hard on him now...


League of Tanky dps can sit on a very long rusty steel pole.


----------



## Zackcy

Tanky DPS is made for solo que.

It's fun to play champions that can do, everything.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> ^ agreed. Ashe is one of the more difficult ranged carries to play IMO. She heavily relies on getting farmed to late game to do wreck teams. She is one of the harder ones to get fed on and requires great timing, good use of volley + frost shots to kite, and VERY key timing to throw her ult out.


I find her to be one of the easiest, and always has been. The issue is all the new ranged ADs burst much more, so she wasn't as good and still isn't as good as some. But she is better now


----------



## Zackcy

Why does everyone hate the tanky DPS meta?

Wow, seriously Irelia is the most stupidiest champion in the game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Valentine Vayne skin with cupid arrows, calling it and copy writing it now.


----------



## TheOddOne

Vlad getting nerfed ? I just bought Blood lord on him *sigh*
I hate you Riot, gonna ask for refund.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

First 'online' game that wasn;t with Warren and Bot.
Not bad if I say so myself.


----------



## JoeyTB

Streaming for the hell of it, all melee team ftw!

http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Streaming for the hell of it, all melee team ftw!
> http://www.own3d.tv/live/49578


Dude I've been trying to get my stream working all day. All its broadcasting on own3d.tv is black even when xSplit shows my screen. Any ideas?

Edit: looks like you're having the same issue.


----------



## andyroo89

wat

there is ginger AND redhead section on Reddit, What was on category not enough to contain all the redhead/gingers?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Dude I've been trying to get my stream working all day. All its broadcasting on own3d.tv is black even when xSplit shows my screen. Any ideas?
> Edit: looks like you're having the same issue.


Yeah I had the same issue and I have seen other streams with that issue, I have no idea what to do and I couldn't be bothered to fix it. Xsplit is single handedly a great piece of software and the world's buggiest piece of software...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> wat
> there is ginger AND redhead section on Reddit, What was on category not enough to contain all the redhead/gingers?


Hence why I mentioned the redhead section when I posted earlier









inb4 influx of pics


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

*Before anyone continues the discussion in this thread, I will remind everyone that we have zero tolerance for rude behaviour towards fellow OCN members. Please learn to respect one another and the TOS when posting on overclock.net.

*


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Dude I've been trying to get my stream working all day. All its broadcasting on own3d.tv is black even when xSplit shows my screen. Any ideas?
> Edit: looks like you're having the same issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Yeah I had the same issue and I have seen other streams with that issue, I have no idea what to do and I couldn't be bothered to fix it. Xsplit is single handedly a great piece of software and the world's buggiest piece of software...
> Hence why I mentioned the redhead section when I posted earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 influx of pics


I was having that issue today too.

I ended up just recording locally, and if there's any good games in the recordings, I'll put them up on youtube.


----------



## JoeyTB

My god it's the forum bobbies, cheese it!


----------



## TFL Replica

What happened here?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> What happened here?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOyt-EhHN8A&feature=related


----------



## TFL Replica

They only change things people complain about. Sivir was neglected for an eternity including a completely non-functional passive (LITERALLY) because nobody complained about it. Akali was only nerfed after her role in dominion caused a horrific wave of complaints. I blame Sona on you-know-who.


----------



## stu.

Voldermort?


----------



## itzkin

@Crunkles. I agree that Ashe was one of the easier ones to play. But I meant she is hard to play in solo queue without a good team. She can't burst as hard and requires kiting with teammates also doing damage, which in solo queue people don't help you. She is one of the more utility ad carries that requires a little more farm to do more damage compared to all the burst on the AD champs now-a-days.

Haha I think shen needed these buffs. He wasn't played in the competitive scene as much because of the drain on his energy and huge energy costs / little regenerates. Sona is still powerful IMO. She just had numbers changed nothing too major. Soraka, however, will finally get a nerf. She could have 1 meki pendant or fairy charm and just stay in lane for god knows how long if you couldn't kill her. Her sustain needed a nerf. However, the changes also make AP soraka a bit more viable with more damage and less CD.

PS- SOLO QUEUE IS AN ABOMINATION.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> They only change things people complain about. Sivir was neglected for an eternity including a completely non-functional passive (LITERALLY) because nobody complained about it. Akali was only nerfed after her role in dominion caused a horrific wave of complaints. I blame Sona on you-know-who.


Sona has a AoE stun as a support


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> @Crunkles. I agree that Ashe was one of the easier ones to play. But I meant she is hard to play in solo queue without a good team. She can't burst as hard and requires kiting with teammates also doing damage, which in solo queue people don't help you. She is one of the more utility ad carries that requires a little more farm to do more damage compared to all the burst on the AD champs now-a-days.
> Haha I think shen needed these buffs. He wasn't played in the competitive scene as much because of the drain on his energy and huge energy costs / little regenerates. Sona is still powerful IMO. She just had numbers changed nothing too major. Soraka, however, will finally get a nerf. She could have 1 meki pendant or fairy charm and just stay in lane for god knows how long if you couldn't kill her. Her sustain needed a nerf. However, the changes also make AP soraka a bit more viable with more damage and less CD.
> PS- SOLO QUEUE IS AN ABOMINATION.


I had 70% win rate as Ashe soloq season 1


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I had 70% win rate as Ashe soloq season 1


Das cause ashe w4s op


----------



## itzkin

@TheOddOne I used to play ashe in Season 1 too, just not competitively. I want to pick her back up into ranked play, but her burst isn't as good as MF or Sivir atm, who can basically bring you down to 1 life within seconds. I still like her but I haven't played AD carries in a while to know exactly where she stands in tier.

- Check out my stream. www.own3d.tv/gatsbyk I play singed a lot on ranked.


----------



## Simca

I "sorta" take back what I said about Sona.

I say sorta' because Sona is a good champ and I see why they're nerfing her.

Unfortunately my rule for her still applies because thousands of people can't play her for crap and get scores like 1/7.

Actually, when I play Sona I find it hard NOT to KS.

I usually get like 5/1/10 scores with surrender at 30 mins.

That said, I played a few bot games with Akali to get used to her since I bought the Nurse Akali skin. I can now say I know how to play Akali, but she wasn't the most intuitive champion to play at all. Played her in a normal game and did well, but too much feeding on bot lane. Ah well.

I notice that I don't get mad in normal games anymore when teams feed. I only care about the ranked games now. It's still upsetting to get put on a team where they suck, feed or simply dc.


----------



## itzkin

Hey Simca, were you playing with me? I was in a normal game with a nurse akali, who said they just bought it and was practicing. GatsbyK is my user. There was an amumu, soraka, and a whining teemo too. I was playing PaxJax.

Akali is one of those heroes that assassinates quick that many people can't deal with in pubs for some reason. I guess a lot of players don't realize MR and Health do wonders against her...

And agreed with what you say about sona. She is one of my best supports and somethings I find it REALLY REALLY hard not to Q and steal but don't wanna risk a chance of them just escaping with a dumb flash or runaway.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Hey Simca, were you playing with me? I was in a normal game with a nurse akali, who said they just bought it and was practicing. GatsbyK is my user. There was an amumu, soraka, and a whining teemo too. I was playing PaxJax.
> Akali is one of those heroes that assassinates quick that many people can't deal with in pubs for some reason. I guess a lot of players don't realize MR and Health do wonders against her...
> And agreed with what you say about sona. She is one of my best supports and somethings I find it REALLY REALLY hard not to Q and steal but don't wanna risk a chance of them just escaping with a dumb flash or runaway.


Nurse Akali is on sale, I would imagine quite a few people are buying the skin and playing with it.


----------



## Webdivauk

Which free champs have you tried or will be trying this week?

I took Sona out for a twirl this evening. Enjoyed it but not as much as playing Soraka. Out of the free champs I've tried so far, Sejuani is the one I'm thinking of getting .

I've also created a USA LoL account so that I will be able to eventually play some games if anyone is interested.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> Which free champs have you tried or will be trying this week?
> I took Sona out for a twirl this evening. Enjoyed it but not as much as playing Soraka. Out of the free champs I've tried so far, Sejuani is the one I'm thinking of getting .
> I've also created a USA LoL account so that I will be able to eventually play some games if anyone is interested.


Haven't tried Mao jungle yet, a champion I always wanted to jungle with before he became popular.

Amumu I have already tried before numerous free weeks, Sona as well, along with Wukong, Graves, and Blitzcrank, and I own Teemo, Nasus, Swain, and Annie


----------



## Webdivauk

I haven't really tried a jungler. Any champs that you recommend that I try?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> I haven't really tried a jungler. Any champs that you recommend that I try?


All of them







I personally prefer tanks that can jungle (malp/amu) because if you can get fed you can do as you please (reminisces of tanking so many tower hits while chasing down people)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> All of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer tanks that can jungle (malp/amu) because if you can get fed you can do as you please (reminisces of tanking so many tower hits while chasing down people)


I would recommend Udyr, he can jungle well without runes/masteries, and he truly goes where he pleases.

He is a very fun champion to play, and quite unique.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQQBRPImo8&feature=related#t=11m13s


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I would recommend *Udyr*, he can jungle well without runes/masteries, and he *truly goes where he pleases*.
> He is a very fun champion to play, and quite unique.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQQBRPImo8&feature=related#t=11m13s


Mundo spill his coffee!


----------



## OCcomet

Just joined the club. I'm at work now though, so I'll be back on later!


----------



## JoeyTB

So just watched a lol frag video, wasn't too shabby at all -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N12qIpVeIVM


----------



## Tchernobyl

just found this XD


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> @Crunkles. I agree that Ashe was one of the easier ones to play. But I meant she is hard to play in solo queue without a good team. She can't burst as hard and requires kiting with teammates also doing damage, which in solo queue people don't help you. She is one of the more utility ad carries that requires a little more farm to do more damage compared to all the burst on the AD champs now-a-days.


I guess it is just personal experience with Ashe, even games where I've had a terrible team, I've been able to carry. Granted not all the time, as you can't carry every game everytime. My hatred for a particular ranged carry goes towards Vayne, mainly it is that I suck with her. Even when she was OP, I just never got good at her. I should probably play her more just in case the need arises to play with her.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Just joined the club. I'm at work now though, so I'll be back on later!


If you see Simca, its a tarp.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Webdivauk*
> 
> I haven't really tried a jungler. Any champs that you recommend that I try?


If you're wondering what the current meta (i.e. professional competitive scene strategy) is for a jungler, normally it is to use a jungler that is relatively tanky with crowd control (CC). A jungler with CC allows you to gank (come from the jungle as stealthily as possible and help kill an opponent in lane) more effectively. At lower level while you are still acquiring runes and mastery points some of those able to do this are:

Easy Junglers

Udyr
Warwick
Rammus
Lee Sin
As always, guides for champs can be found on Solomid.net, lolpro.com, and many others.

Unfortunately I have not jungled with too many champs on my smurf since the rework, but the ones below may work or at least can be looked into once you are a higher level. Anyone in here who has tried any of these at lower summoner levels and in the new jungle feel free to chime in. These are in alphabetical order for convenience.

Tanky Junglers

Alistar
Amumu
Blitzcrank
Cho'gath
Dr. Mundo
Gangplank
Irelia
Jarvan
Jax
Lee Sin
Leona (not a quick jungler, easily countered in jungle)
Malphite
Maokai
Nunu
Olaf
Rammus
Renekton
Sejuani
Shyvana
Singed (Very particular jungler, wouldn't recommend to the new jungler)
Skarner
Trundle
Udyr
Volibear
Warwick
Wukong
If your team has a particularly tanky support (e.g. Alistar or Leona) along with a tanky top champ (e.g. Singed, Irelia, Yorick, Lee Sin, Udyr, Gangplank) you can choose a jungler that is relatively squishy but strong champ:

AD Junglers

Fizz (can be build AD)
Gangplank (build DPS instead of tank)
Jax
Master Yi
Nocturne
Pantheon
Riven
Shaco
Sion
Tryndamere
Twitch
Xin Zhao
AP Junglers

Fiddlesticks
Fizz
Heimerdinger (not very strong but can be done)
Karthus (Same as Singed)
Kayle (same as Heimer)
Nunu
Rumble


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> its a tarp.


Wow, I spent over 20 mins on my last post. Dang work email gettin in the way of my forum browsing!


----------



## Zackcy

Gangplank can be built semi AD carry (CDR boots, Trinity, IE), if you have a really tanky team.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Gangplank can be built semi AD carry (CDR boots, Trinity, IE), if you have a really tanky team.


Yeah, I just normally prefer building him tanky. Otherwise you really don't have time to do dmg or else they just burst you down.

Edit: unless you're at the point of IE, 2xBT, 2xPD, boots. Then one parrrley has you getting at least 50% hp with a crit lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah, I just normally prefer building him tanky. Otherwise you really don't have time to do dmg or else they just burst you down.
> Edit: unless you're at the point of IE, 2xBT, 2xPD, boots. Then one parrrley has you getting at least 50% hp with a crit lol.


PDs are pointless as all your doing is Qing. The crit chance and the movement speed is really, really great, but I would only get one and a Last Whisper.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> PDs are pointless as all your doing is Qing. The crit chance and the movement speed is really, really great, but I would only get one and a Last Whisper.


That build is more when I'm bored and trollin'. Close to or at 100% crit is just hilarious.


----------



## itzkin

Yea. I would recommend a tanky DPS GP. Which is the current meta. I've seen TF, IE, Atmogs, Ionia boots, on a really fed one and his crits are just as hard with 2PDs.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Yea. I would recommend a tanky DPS GP. Which is the current meta. I've seen TF, IE, Atmogs, Ionia boots, on a really fed one and his crits are just as hard with 2PDs.


That's pretty much how I build mine. Tanky dps too stronk.


----------



## itzkin

Just sharing my love for singed. I went from 1600-1962 with that streak.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Just sharing my love for singed. I went from 1600-1962 with that streak.


Very nice


----------



## TFL Replica

Let's see them singed item builds then.


----------



## itzkin

I run boots 3 pots into Rod of Ages
Depending on who I am facing I rush different things after RoA.

For Attack Damage based
Frozen Heart if they are Attack Speed based ***Or if there are 3+ AD on their team and Sunfire if they are bruiser based.

For Ability Power based
I rush Force of Nature for Damage Over Time users and Banshee's Veil nukers and Crowd Control spells.

If I am facing a afk farmer up top like nasus, chogath, teemo. I rush more AP (Rylais, Raba, Abyssal, etc).

For the pictures I showed I mainly ran Merc, RoA, FH, FON and by that time it was over.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I run boots 3 pots into Rod of Ages
> Depending on who I am facing I rush different things after RoA.
> For Attack Damage based
> Frozen Heart if they are Attack Speed based ***Or if there are 3+ AD on their team and Sunfire if they are bruiser based.
> For Ability Power based
> I rush Force of Nature for Damage Over Time users and Banshee's Veil nukers and Crowd Control spells.
> If I am facing a afk farmer up top like nasus, chogath, teemo. I rush more AP (Rylais, Raba, Abyssal, etc).
> For the pictures I showed I mainly ran Merc, RoA, FH, FON and by that time it was over.


Sounds like the basic singed build order. What do you use for runes/masteries? I assume you do the basic QEW then R>Q>W>E for skills, or something close.


----------



## itzkin

Runes are standard singed runes.
Magic Pen, Flat Armor, Magic Resists / Lvl, Rune speed.

Masteries I run 1 / 21/ 8 picking up Ghost mastery + TP mastery --> Mostly for the hard setups I face up top. I prefer to have 400 + movespeed in the beginning to basically outrun anyone.

For easier setups I run 1/8/21 (AFK farmers up top) --> I afk farm up too as well and can do without the run speed.

Skill order being R> Q > W > E unless I have SUPER easy team (No cc, slow) then I can do R > Q > E> W


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Runes are standard singed runes.
> Magic Pen, Flat Armor, Magic Resists / Lvl, Rune speed.
> Masteries I run 1 / 21/ 8 picking up Ghost mastery + TP mastery --> Mostly for the hard setups I face up top. I prefer to have 400 + movespeed in the beginning to basically outrun anyone.
> For easier setups I run 1/8/21 (AFK farmers up top) --> I afk farm up too as well and can do without the run speed.
> Skill order being R> Q > W > E unless I have SUPER easy team (No cc, slow) then I can do R > Q > E> W


Nice. I really need to focus on my top lane champs, and had considered looking back into Singed along with my other top lanes. Might have to give it a shot.


----------



## itzkin

Definitely a strong choice but he does get countered with strong harassment in the beginning. I just lost against a GP who had ignite + passive. Got out laned while worrying about bot and jungler forced me to TP into a fight and top got pushed too hard, the difference killed me mid game.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Definitely a strong choice but he does get countered with strong harassment in the beginning. I just lost against a GP who had ignite + passive. Got out laned while worrying about bot and jungler forced me to TP into a fight and top got pushed too hard, the difference killed me mid game.


Yeah, I prefer to be last pick when and going top, but its so hard to get top lane when you're last pick. Then if you're towards the top you can't counter pick. I really just need to ELO climb so I can get teams willing to consider swapping haha, or at least letting me top.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> So just watched a lol frag video, wasn't too shabby at all -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N12qIpVeIVM


unrestricted eh? I remember going against Unrestricted's TF2 team back in the day, Tough team.


----------



## stu.

So frustrating when you derp twice in a game and then get railed for it continuously... by players who derped earlier in the game, and nobody said anything then. It's just funny how the closer to losing you are, the more your team wants to blame someone outside of themselves. I can admit when I made a poor choice, but some people... it just grates on your nerves, ya know?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So frustrating when you derp twice in a game and then get railed for it continuously... by players who derped earlier in the game, and nobody said anything then. It's just funny how the closer to losing you are, the more your team wants to blame someone outside of themselves. I can admit when I made a poor choice, but some people... it just grates on your nerves, ya know?


^ This


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So frustrating when you derp twice in a game and then get railed for it continuously... by players who derped earlier in the game, and nobody said anything then. It's just funny how the closer to losing you are, the more your team wants to blame someone outside of themselves. I can admit when I made a poor choice, but some people... it just grates on your nerves, ya know?


I personally don't care if I get blamed because they decided to go into 1v5 and feed the team than blame me for their death cause i was not right behind him to feed also.


----------



## itzkin

I personally shrug it off. I do it sometimes and I guess I deserve the same treatment when I do it. Try to look past it and just play smarter. I mean there are times where you just derp so much its impossible to come back, but what I HATE the most are teams that give up halfway when you can clearly turn it around. If you are getting stomped that is another story, but definitely don't give up. If they rage use the mute button, it has helped me win some games rather than arguing with the idiots.

@Crunkles - Yea being top is one of the hardest roles to pick first because you just get countered ASAP. I still like to play singed sometimes regardless of what they pick. I want to be able to stand up against even counters to a certain point.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> unrestricted eh? I remember going against Unrestricted's TF2 team back in the day, Tough team.


Wait wait wait wait.

You played comp tf2?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I personally shrug it off. I do it sometimes and I guess I deserve the same treatment when I do it. Try to look past it and just play smarter. I mean there are times where you just derp so much its impossible to come back, but what I HATE the most are teams that give up halfway when you can clearly turn it around. If you are getting stomped that is another story, but definitely don't give up. If they rage use the mute button, it has helped me win some games rather than arguing with the idiots.
> @Crunkles - Yea being top is one of the hardest roles to pick first because you just get countered ASAP. I still like to play singed sometimes regardless of what they pick. I want to be able to stand up against even counters to a certain point.


Yeah my friends I play with have gotten me to the point of just quitting when we're losing because they just stop trying. Aiming to get away from this habit, slowly but surely.

@itzkin- I mean I don't mind getting counter picked, as it is much more rewarding when I stomp them. But it's even more fun ensuring your team wins with a counter pick sometimes. The latter is normally when I've lost a couple games.


----------



## itzkin

Definitely more enjoyable and more satisfying when you beat a counter to your champion. I always say its not about who you pick, its about the person playing it. If the person doesn't know how to play a champion as extensively or know when to engage and when to back off, it might as well be playing the game not knowing what to do. I try to work on my basics ATM. Warding, farming, ganking when possible, counter jungling. I think you can beat me in lane but if I wreck your other 2 lanes + your jungle, you're as good as useless late game compared to my team.


----------



## Zackcy

Singed has a huge list of people who give him problems. Anyone with ranged poke/early harass is a problem.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I personally shrug it off. I do it sometimes and I guess I deserve the same treatment when I do it. Try to look past it and just play smarter. I mean there are times where you just derp so much its impossible to come back, but what I HATE the most are teams that give up halfway when you can clearly turn it around. If you are getting stomped that is another story, but definitely don't give up. If they rage use the mute button, it has helped me win some games rather than arguing with the idiots.
> @Crunkles - Yea being top is one of the hardest roles to pick first because you just get countered ASAP. I still like to play singed sometimes regardless of what they pick. I want to be able to stand up against even counters to a certain point.


I'm the first person to call out my dumb moves on vent, but the problem is that it becomes a chain reaction.

I go to steal blue, get jumped 3v1, almost kill one, then people go in to 1v3 or 2v3 for one kill. Then mid shows up and now we just lost a 1 for 3 exchange and they get dragon. Sometimes you just have to let people make stupid mistakes and sometimes you need to bait them and turn their mistake into a good situation. Knowing when to do what is what separates good players from great players.


----------



## itzkin

I don't play too much ranked with friends, because most of the ones on my list aren't at my ELO. However, if you do have vent with whoever you play with, you should coordinate and listen to each other. Most Solo queue players from time to time do not listen to criticism or advice. Solo queue is really an abomination. And I do agree, knowing when to team fight, when to farm, etc is part of the game and definitely makes or breaks good from the greats.

Just cannot stress the amount of people who are so arrogant and stupid in ranked solo queue....


----------



## Zackcy

So after losing too so many late game irelias, I decided to buy her.

She's stupidly strong.


----------



## itzkin

Zackcy, grab a wriggles on her and with her hitan style you can outsustain anyone. Even a yorick with blue, once you get a sheen + some dmg going its pretty much over for the other side. I find it a little hard to farm with her unless I run Attack Damage red runes though..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Zackcy, grab a wriggles on her and with her hitan style you can outsustain anyone. Even a yorick with blue, once you get a sheen + some dmg going its pretty much over for the other side. I find it a little hard to farm with her unless I run Attack Damage red runes though..


I haven't played her in ranked yet, so I rarely get a decent matchup. I faced a Wukong, he got an early kill on me, but once I got tabis, I destroyed him.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Wait wait wait wait.
> You played comp tf2?


Use to. My team I made broke up after ESEA-O S8, Sometimes I talk to the old members and sometimes we want to get the team back together but its not happening. (work , school , etc....)


----------



## fstop

I MADE IT OUT OF ELO HELL


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Use to. My team I made broke up after ESEA-O S8, Sometimes I talk to the old members and sometimes we want to get the team back together but its not happening. (work , school , etc....)


Oh, I saw my teammates and I broke up, I was like "dayum 5some"


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Oh, I saw my teammates and I broke up, I was like "dayum 5some"


LOL I meant to say the team split after S8 of ESEA


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> I MADE IT OUT OF ELO HELL


Careful your not out of the woods yet. I was 1550, then say hello to a losing streak... Now I'm back to 1374.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

omg patch notes for shen.

LoL will crash from this. unbelievable


----------



## TheOddOne

Riot is stupid, lets nerf spellvamp and not lifesteal because Vlad is broken ... wut ? look at Ahri !! NERF HAMMER TOO STRONK


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Careful your not out of the woods yet. I was 1550, then say hello to a losing streak... Now I'm back to 1374.


Yeah haha, I've seen it happen to a lot of people on my friends list. I guess I'm just really happy to finally hit gold.

I've been making a lot of progress this past month considering that I was ~1250 last season. I'll have to be careful to keep it that way







.


----------



## Simca

Balaimy Taizaimy, yep, you know they're feeding.


----------



## stu.

Anyone that has seen me around in this thread knows that played Shen pre-buffs, so I know that I'm not FOTM when I start playing him again.










Also, does anyone else think that the Soroka changes were a bit over the top? I feel like her sustain in lane is going to be abysmal with the high cost of her heal and the destruction of Infuse...


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Valentine Vayne skin with cupid arrows, calling it and copy writing it now.


Heartseeker Vayne announced in the patch notes, totally called it.


----------



## groundzero9

double post


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Anyone that has seen me around in this thread knows that played Shen pre-buffs, so I know that I'm not FOTM when I start playing him again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone else think that the Soroka changes were a bit over the top? I feel like her sustain in lane is going to be abysmal with the high cost of her heal and the destruction of Infuse...


Dont think Soraka will be that bad. If it pans out correctly. your AD should still come out ontop in trades because they have more mana to burn now. Also the fact that I almost always start with philo stone on soraka means mana was NEVER an issue, now it will be a slight one. Transition into mid-late game and I never used infuse to get myself more mana.

Sona players definitely got hit hard though. People will have to rely on hard CC for aggressive bot lane now instead of Sona who can do it all.


----------



## itzkin

I think soraka needed the nerf in a way. Her sustain was WAY too high. With some mana regen on utility tree + fairie charm I never ran out of mana and kept spamming silence + heal for my AD carry. I mean infuse is like a 5 second cd when maxed and can be spammed way too often for absolutely no mana. I think the nerfs/buffs also tries to make it so that soraka can solo top more often now. I saw a couple but now that they are adjusting the attack animation and her mana cost for starcall, there might be more players trying to do a solo top soraka build. While her heal does have a high cost remember she also adds MR with passive and LOADS of armor for about 8 seconds, making them tanky for about a good couple of hits. She also has 2 heals, which all other supports do not have (which makes her a bit unique).

IMO I think shen needed those buffs as he was losing WAY too much energy to be doing anything after use a taunt + shield combo initiating a fight. His proc did little to nothing late game.

@fstop - not out of the woods yet.. From my experience I had WAYYYYYYYYYY more trolls in the 1500-1700 elo compared to the 1200-1400 elo range. The 1500-1700 are people who think they are good because they are "gold". Most of them are just the trolls that got carried there. Once u hit 1700-1900 those are hit and miss. Its more heavy raging and negative attitude that impedes on game play at this level. However, you are due for some congratulations







. Keep improving. I keep playing everyday to see what I am doing wrong and always try to improve.


----------



## stu.

How do you play an AD carry? I've been playing support for the past week, and I'm helped some awesome AD carries. I watch what they do, and I just CANNOT mimic it to save my life (literally).

I can't decide if that's because I play support well, and cover their mistakes, or if I am just an absolutely abysmal AD carry..


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> How do you play an AD carry? I've been playing support for the past week, and I'm helped some awesome AD carries. I watch what they do, and I just CANNOT mimic it to save my life (literally).
> I can't decide if that's because I play support well, and cover their mistakes, or if I am just an absolutely abysmal AD carry..


last hit, last hit, last hit.

Also position yourself for an easy escape from gank or aggressive opposition. move inbetween attacks and just constantly have map awareness. I know it seems like alot but map awareness is the biggest difficulty for most players. I too get tunnel vision when I really start last hitting.


----------



## fstop

Current meta bot lane is difficult as well - high sustain from both sides means you have very few chances to get ahead. When mistakes do happen, you have to capitalize immediately and also know that you have enough burst to take at least one of them down. Keep in mind what summoners they have (specifically heal and flash) and also if they have their ults. Make sure you keep up with them as well and go deeper to secure the kill, it happens all too often bot lane that they get away with 1 hit left. Just pay attention to your mini map as well if mid or jungler is near.

It's safer to play passive and just farm, farm, farm. When you get use to the damage of your AD carry and know how much damage you can do, then you can start focusing on when to go in or not.

And yeah, besides that, map awareness is huge like in all other lanes. Don't just assume because your support is throwing up wards that you're safe!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Soraka
> 
> Improved Soraka's basic attack to be more responsive
> Starcall mana cost adjusted to 20/30/40/50/60 from 35/40/45/50/55
> Astral Blessing mana cost adjusted to 80/110/140/170/200 from 90/110/130/150/170
> Infuse
> No longer affects Soraka when cast on allies and cannot be cast on self
> Ally mana restore increased to 40/80/120/160/200 Mana from 25/50/75/100/125


I don't even get paired up with a mana user every time. Cast infuse on enemies, never heal, sometimes starfall? Those that think this has fine have no clue just how mana intensive Soraka can be. You're not getting that heal buddy, buy some wards while you're at base, I've got some serious mana regeneration to build.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't even get paired up with a mana user every time. Cast infuse on enemies, never heal, sometimes starfall? Those that think this has fine have no clue just how mana intensive Soraka can be. You're not getting that heal buddy, buy some wards while you're at base, I've got some serious mana regeneration to build.


I have a feeling they'll raise her base mana regen once Soraka players start to QQ all over the place. The issue with how Soraka was prior to this patch is that Infuse kept her mana basically infinite while she was doing all that you're talking about. What character in the game can spam spells and have infinite mana? No one, which made it a mechanic that needed to be addressed. The fact that one champion had infinite mana, could share it, and global heal needed to be looked at too. Not to mention the fact she provides bonus armor when she heals, MR bonus passive, and MR shred with her Q. She was the Ryze of supports, build tanky with some AP and never die lolololol.


----------



## Zackcy

Shen is probably going to get nerfed.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Shen is probably going to get nerfed.


This made me lol.


----------



## itzkin

It made me lol too. Hahaha


----------



## Zackcy

And why is that?

He can solo top fine, and he is a strong champion now + his ultimate.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> And why is that?
> He can solo top fine, and he is a strong champion now + his ultimate.


He could do that before, but they still felt he needed a buff.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I can't stand people feeding. So bad. No mia calls, don't know how to play their role. Last game, my team's voli was building AP :|


----------



## Zackcy

MIAs are a luxury.


----------



## TheOddOne

The only way to counter Soraka bot is picking MF+Trist, debuffs too good, but u gotta ban Graves first


----------



## Webdivauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't stand people feeding. So bad. No mia calls, don't know how to play their role. Last game, my team's voli was building AP :|


Having read this I realised that I have so much to learn


----------



## fstop

I'm having a lot of fun running EU build AD bot. Winning pretty much all of my exchanges even if im 1-2 kills behind the other AD whose building standard (although this happens even less because I die less now). 2-3 dorans + wriggles survivability op! The problem is transitioning into mid-game around the time you get a PD you have to position yourself very well to secure kills since you lack burst, and if you don't get those kills you can fall really far behind if you don't get IE asap afterwards.

Oh and having to ban shen again is kind of luls.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun running EU build AD bot. Winning pretty much all of my exchanges even if im 1-2 kills behind the other AD whose building standard (although this happens even less because I die less now). 2-3 dorans + wriggles survivability op! The problem is transitioning into mid-game around the time you get a PD you have to position yourself very well to secure kills since you lack burst, and if you don't get those kills you can fall really far behind if you don't get IE asap afterwards.
> Oh and having to ban shen again is kind of luls.


But if other AD is smart he would get Bloodthrister and out lifesteal your wriggles, just saying








Agree with the PD part, but I don't think you would lack burst if you have it on Vayne though, I haven't played Vayne for quite a while (Graves OP) gonna play her sometimes tonight with my Valentine skin (FOREVER ALONE)


----------



## Simca

When your team's bad, nothing left to do but buy boots of mobility and tons of wards.

To celebrate Valentines day I made hearts with my wards.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> But if other AD is smart he would get Bloodthrister and out lifesteal your wriggles, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with the PD part, but I don't think you would lack burst if you have it on Vayne though, I haven't played Vayne for quite a while (Graves OP) gonna play her sometimes tonight with my Valentine skin (FOREVER ALONE)


I just did this with vayne, since my support decided to be a shen and derp around. I needed quick dorans, wriggles, and zeal which complements vaynes burst dmg and sustained dmg.


----------



## hollowtek

i guess I haven't played against vayne enough... I've never seen one with wriggles. 99% of the time they build bf sword first, if not a few dorans... but hell what do I know, i barely play ad carry anymore (after riot successfully made my favorite carry (yi) useless against every other carry...


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> But if other AD is smart he would get Bloodthrister and out lifesteal your wriggles, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with the PD part, but I don't think you would lack burst if you have it on Vayne though, I haven't played Vayne for quite a while (Graves OP) gonna play her sometimes tonight with my Valentine skin (FOREVER ALONE)


According to Chaox's math, dorans+wriggles comes out on top of all other early game AD builds. He basically runs it in every single game now, mostly to get use to it, but he is also finding it viable. Assuming you both have your boots and a dorans, by the time they farm up a BT (3000 gold) you will have a wriggles + zeal for the same cost. Plus, wriggles is broken down into parts that will be useful throughout laning phase and easier to farm. Wriggles by the time they a BF? It's really quite nice.

I was completely against it as well when i first heard about it. But I've realized that it makes the entire laning phase much more fluid and allows you to take more risks because of your increased survivability. But as previously stated, the build falls off mid/late game as opposed to traditional builds so you have to be careful not to fall behind in farm and take advantage of your build by securing kills.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i guess I haven't played against vayne enough... I've never seen one with wriggles. 99% of the time they build bf sword first, if not a few dorans... but hell what do I know, i barely play ad carry anymore (after riot successfully made my favorite carry (yi) useless against every other carry...


For vayne, I think zeal works to proc her passive more which can be anywhere from 20-40 +4% max health in BONUS true dmg. Count on her ult to add some damage too and its probably worth more than a BF alone.


----------



## stu.

I hate the champ select screen. I really do.

I was in my last game for the night, and we had THREE people choose characters for top lane.










e: This is in draft pick, so there was plenty of time to discuss picks, which we did, but apparently 2 people didn't feel like listening.


----------



## itzkin

I am going on a hard losing streak in ranked atm. I love mid and bot who completely wreck my singed scores.. I'm like 3/0/2 up top and I gave bottom lead and mid just gets wrecked...


----------



## H Strong

OK guys, so I'm tired of going on hard losing streaks and really want to get better at the game in general. I have areas that could use work and was hoping that some of you would be willing to take me under your wing and train me a bit. I play on the US servers under the name H Strong. Feel free to send a friend request or pm on here if willing to help out.


----------



## Zackcy

I want to buy Shen.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> OK guys, so I'm tired of going on hard losing streaks and really want to get better at the game in general. I have areas that could use work and was hoping that some of you would be willing to take me under your wing and train me a bit. I play on the US servers under the name H Strong. Feel free to send a friend request or pm on here if willing to help out.


Add me on Twos or Skillfactory and we can play a few games if I have time ><, as long as you can take it when someone scolds you.


----------



## r34p3rex

Lost 60 elo today thanks to baddies. Last game, everyone cried mid or feed .. then proceeded to pick mid characters.

We had a support Shyvana.

Yea.

So sick of the bullcrap that goes on in this game


----------



## H Strong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Add me on Twos or Skillfactory and we can play a few games if I have time ><, as long as you can take it when someone scolds you.


Will do this when I get home from work in about an hour. I don't mind being scolded or yelled at when it makes sense. I just don't like like people that don't offer good criticism. For example, if I am building a champ badly, suggest better items. Don't just tell me I have a S****y build







.

I'll /rant for now and look forward to becoming a better player







. Thanks for the help







.


----------



## rctrucker

Worse comes to worse I stream all of my games and can offer commentary for specific questions like "why is irelia losing to shivana top?"

I play all lanes and roles often so I have a broad general knowledge about the game, I prefer to play mid or AD bottom, because some people don't know when they can go in and can throw the game when it comes to team fights.


----------



## TFL Replica

Does anyone know how often the downloadable client gets updated? This is important.


----------



## r34p3rex

Lost another 2 more games.. uninstalled.


----------



## Zackcy

Lol, lost a ranked game to an 11-1 twitch.

Hmm, decided to jungle lee. His ganks are redonculous.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> Lost another 2 more games.. uninstalled.


Last season I would lose 4 games in a row, then win 6-7, only to lose 4-5 more in a row.

It is just how matchmaking works, if you play the same all the time you will have streaks like that. You gotta stay positive and just help the team win no matter what it takes!

(I have bought frozen heart on an AD carry before just so our team had one. FTW)


----------



## xJavontax

I'm awful at this game and I'm truly lost when it comes to playing it haha. Any adivice? The tutorial didn't seem to help either.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I'm awful at this game and I'm truly lost when it comes to playing it haha. Any adivice? The tutorial didn't seem to help either.


Playing vs AI is quite fun, try out all the champions. You will learn in no time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Last season I would lose 4 games in a row, then win 6-7, only to lose 4-5 more in a row.
> It is just how matchmaking works, if you play the same all the time you will have streaks like that. You gotta stay positive and just help the team win no matter what it takes!
> (I have bought frozen heart on an AD carry before just so our team had one. FTW)


Yup, ranked makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## fstop

Tanking ELO is so depressing. I made it a new rule that if I of lose more then two ranked games in a row, I have to take a break. It's worked out pretty well and has helped avoid that horrible feeling the next day of "how the hell did I drop so much..." .


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Tanking ELO is so depressing. I made it a new rule that if I of lose more then two ranked games in a row, I have to take a break. It's worked out pretty well and has helped avoid that horrible feeling the next day of "how the hell did I drop so much..." .


From almost 1400 to 1100 >.>


----------



## itzkin

Thats my week all summed up with all your games. Win lose win lose, then losing streak, winning streak and now I'm at a standstill with 1820-1899. I'm fluctuating too much and majority of the games its either mid or bot that fails horribly...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Tanking ELO is so depressing. I made it a new rule that if I of lose more then two ranked games in a row, I have to take a break. It's worked out pretty well and has helped avoid that horrible feeling the next day of "how the hell did I drop so much..." .


Lucky you don't rage like Simca.


----------



## andyroo89

Redhead girl with really pale skin was in my store and I went to go help her and she had freckles and I pulled a me gusta face.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Redhead girl with really pale skin was in my store and I went to go help her and she had freckles and I pulled a me gusta face.


That happened to me today too, just that she's the store clerk and I'm the customer.


----------



## itzkin

Hahaha. Check my page at www.own3d.tv/gatsbyk to see how I play singed and rage







. Needa hit the plat agains D:


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Redhead girl with really pale skin was in my store and I went to go help her and she had freckles and I pulled a me gusta face.
> *img snip*












Andy, is that a picture of her? Is that picture the last time anybody saw her? Is she chained up in your home?


----------



## TFL Replica

It's called balance. Get teased in school for having freckles, get worshiped by freckle loving guys afterwards.


----------



## hollowtek

Damn guys I'm on a huge mission.Working my way from 67 - 79 win/loss on dominion to 84 - 89 over these past few weeks. I need that 1/1 ratio!

It doesn't help when people on my team pick true damage champs such as Cho, Poppy, and Vayne and we still lose to ARMOR stacking tanks. Yeah. It's sad. I tried to explain to them how true damage works but none of them seemed to understand and then convinced themselves that I was never in on any of the teamwork. LOL, I'm using kassadin, a goddamn mage assassin NUKE. I shoot 3 spells and run, rinse, repeat. I tried to explain to them that killing the enemy carry was top priority, but for some reason they enjoy getting pounded by a 350+ armor malphite and nautilus. Sad to say that I had more kills than my entire team combined by exclusively killing their ziggs (and if I didn't he literally kills my entire team which was frustrating, yet satisfyingly laughable at the same time).


----------



## TFL Replica

Poppy does true damage?


----------



## stu.

Are you implying that some champions do fake damage?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That happened to me today too, just that she's the store clerk and I'm the customer.


O

M

G

You are both redheads and you were looking at eachother!!!

It finally makes sense!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, is that a picture of her? Is that picture the last time anybody saw her? Is she chained up in your home?


Uh, no and no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> O
> M
> G
> You are both redheads and you were looking at eachother!!!
> It finally makes sense!


No, my hair is brown and TheODDOne is asian....


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Uh, no and no.
> No, my hair is brown and TheODDOne is asian....


That's only two "no"s for three questions! (Unless uh is a valid answer for a yes/no question)


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Uh, no and no.
> No, my hair is brown and TheODDOne is asian....
> 
> 
> 
> That's only two "no"s for three questions! (Unless uh is a valid answer for a yes/no question)
Click to expand...

Well, if you were to read into it...

Is that the girl? "Uh" would mean that it is, but he would not want to admit it, given the time stamp on the picture, and claiming to have just met her.

Then, the no and no would follow suit with answering the other questions.

edit:

Seems like I'm the last post. Oh well. Here's my rant then. My entire team has ZERO communication during draft pick, I'm trying to get people to state roles, nothing. However, we end up with a decent team comp.

I'm Shen, support bot. My AD Carry is Graves, and we're against Trist/Zilean. Now, everything is going fine, but Graves is putting ZERO pressure on Trist or Zilean while they take pot shots at both of us. However, with the new Vorpal Blade, I'm able to keep us both at a reasonable level.

WW is our jungler, against Udyr. Udyr comes down and pulls off 3 kills on Graves, where I did all I could (taunting all 3 of them and flashing away, etc) but to no avail, Graves would always die.

Eventually, Trist was doing enough that she was a real threat in lane, and our Grave is underfarmed. I start using my ult to make saves, but our team just didn't do enough damage to kill the enemy.

Leads into the end of the game, we surrender because there is just no way we're going to win.

In chat, from WW: "reported shen"

wut? Our jungler reports me, who died trying to save people, for "feeding trist" apparently. I only died 4 times, the WHOLE game. 1 of them was at the last second after we surrendered. Two of them were during team fights. I died ONCE in lane. This kid didn't even gank our lane ONCE. But reports ME? Seriously?

I hate this game. I really do. People are so freakin' stupid.


----------



## TheOddOne

I hate this game too, the community is too good for ya.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Well, if you were to read into it...
> Is that the girl? "Uh" would mean that it is, but he would not want to admit it, given the time stamp on the picture, and claiming to have just met her.
> Then, the no and no would follow suit with answering the other questions.
> edit:
> Seems like I'm the last post. Oh well. Here's my rant then. My entire team has ZERO communication during draft pick, I'm trying to get people to state roles, nothing. However, we end up with a decent team comp.
> I'm Shen, support bot. My AD Carry is Graves, and we're against Trist/Zilean. Now, everything is going fine, but Graves is putting ZERO pressure on Trist or Zilean while they take pot shots at both of us. However, with the new Vorpal Blade, I'm able to keep us both at a reasonable level.
> WW is our jungler, against Udyr. Udyr comes down and pulls off 3 kills on Graves, where I did all I could (taunting all 3 of them and flashing away, etc) but to no avail, Graves would always die.
> Eventually, Trist was doing enough that she was a real threat in lane, and our Grave is underfarmed. I start using my ult to make saves, but our team just didn't do enough damage to kill the enemy.
> Leads into the end of the game, we surrender because there is just no way we're going to win.
> In chat, from WW: "reported shen"
> wut? Our jungler reports me, who died trying to save people, for "feeding trist" apparently. I only died 4 times, the WHOLE game. 1 of them was at the last second after we surrendered. Two of them were during team fights. I died ONCE in lane. This kid didn't even gank our lane ONCE. But reports ME? Seriously?
> I hate this game. I really do. People are so freakin' stupid.


Why choose shen for bottom lane? If your stuck with bottom, at very least go ali*star* or go for something with sustain that will rock zileans world! Even in normal blind pick, shen/graves is a tough choice for bottom lane, there just isn't enough CC to counter any type of poke or sustain.

I'd suggest going to normal draft mode where you can see what your up against and counter it with summoners/champ/runes/masteries, because countering your lane is where you start to dominate them!

EDIT: This is a video of me counter picking my lane 

And another counter pick


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Why choose shen for bottom lane? If your stuck with bottom, at very least go ali*star* or go for something with sustain that will rock zileans world! Even in normal blind pick, shen/graves is a tough choice for bottom lane, there just isn't enough CC to counter any type of poke or sustain.
> I'd suggest going to normal draft mode where you can see what your up against and counter it with summoners/champ/runes/masteries, because countering your lane is where you start to dominate them!


Yeah I have a friend who likes to play Shen bot now and then, and it is just terrible in blind pick. It has no merit to it other than the potential for early kills, and without those it becomes a hinderance to the team because now you have a support with no sustain who is actually a tank without farm.


----------



## stu.

This was normal draft mode.

I forgot to mention that 4/6 of the bans were support champs. Both of the support champs that I play were banned.

I figured Shen could do alright, as I could Shadow Dash out of the bush in order to hold the enemy in place, but Graves just couldn't capitalize on any of the opportunities presented.

Seriously though... the guy was originally going to pick Trynd as our AD carry for bot lane... I didn't expect much from the start.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> This was normal draft mode.
> I forgot to mention that 4/6 of the bans were support champs. Both of the support champs that I play were banned.
> I figured Shen could do alright, as I could Shadow Dash out of the bush in order to hold the enemy in place, but Graves just couldn't capitalize on any of the opportunities presented.
> Seriously though... the guy was originally going to pick Trynd as our AD carry for bot lane... I didn't expect much from the start.


Trynd is a kill lane bot champ, if you ran him with leona or jarvan.

The problem with shen is that he needs the farm to be useful mid/late game, where alistar and leona don't. They can CC the crap out of people all day with crap items.


----------



## stu.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to get some practice on Alistar for future use. I still don't see how Tryndamere would have been useful bottom against Tristana and Zilean... I feel like he would be so easy to zone, and he is very farm dependent, or so I thought.

Thanks again, I do appreciate learning about new comps. Could you elaborate more on a "kill lane," if you don't mind.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to get some practice on Alistar for future use. I still don't see how Tryndamere would have been useful bottom against Tristana and Zilean... I feel like he would be so easy to zone, and he is very farm dependent, or so I thought.
> Thanks again, I do appreciate learning about new comps. Could you elaborate more on a "kill lane," if you don't mind.


A kill lane is a lane with a support that can not sustain the AD champion.

Supports like Lux, GP, Leona, Jarvan, Zilean, Shaco, Blitz, Morg, ect.

They are in the lane to create killing opportunities from high CC or high DMG.

Kill lane

EDIT: Goose is known for their Jarvan/Leona kill lane


----------



## TinDaDragon

I hope Ziggs gets nerfed soon. He's so OP with his minefield and bomb. Not to mention his ult


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## stu.

That song brought tears to my eyes.

Truthfully.


----------



## Zackcy

Honestly champion designs in this game don't make the slightest flick of sense.

Laning against Rumble as Cho'gath. I go OOM just trying to even out harass, while he can constantly hit me with cycles of flamespitters and harpoons. Why? Why? Why is this possible? I don't understand. Why do I run out of a resource, one that he doesn't have, for no cost? Why? Why does someone with the highest early game damage, resourceless?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Off-topic: Evil thread page is evil.

On-topic: There's a lot of champions that are like that. I was trying ranked again, and was playing Ahri mid against Fiddlesticks. His drain gives him infinite lane sustain, I couldn't harass well due to his silence, and he kept destroying our team with his large AoE ult.

Fiddle's been really strong for awhile, yet Riot never tweaks him at all.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Off-topic: Evil thread page is evil.
> On-topic: There's a lot of champions that are like that. I was trying ranked again, and was playing Ahri mid against Fiddlesticks. His drain gives him infinite lane sustain, I couldn't harass well due to his silence, and he kept destroying our team with his large AoE ult.
> Fiddle's been really strong for awhile, yet Riot never tweaks him at all.


Use taunt to break his W. Fiddlesticks gets destroyed by any mid with an ability to cancel his drain, or an AP who can push well.

Morgana, due to her spell shield and pushing capabilities, and her own spellvamp, would destroy a fiddle in lane.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Honestly champion designs in this game don't make the slightest flick of sense.
> Laning against Rumble as Cho'gath. I go OOM just trying to even out harass, while he can constantly hit me with cycles of flamespitters and harpoons. Why? Why? Why is this possible? I don't understand. Why do I run out of a resource, one that he doesn't have, for no cost? Why? Why does someone with the highest early game damage, resourceless?


What did you build first? Building items like merc treads and chalice will let you sustain against a magic dmg champ like rumble.

Were you last hitting? Again, worth burning mana to ensure last hits, as you get mana+hp return from the kills.

What spell were you ranking up? I used to play cho and would rank up my knock up first thing because it did a lot of dmg and CC. Bad idea because of how hard it is to land. One point is enough until you get 2 pts in your spikes and maxing out your silence first. Silence has a good AP ratio and base dmg and you can land it 99% of the time.

Counter build FTW!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Off-topic: Evil thread page is evil.
> On-topic: There's a lot of champions that are like that. I was trying ranked again, and was playing Ahri mid against Fiddlesticks. His drain gives him infinite lane sustain, I couldn't harass well due to his silence, and he kept destroying our team with his large AoE ult.
> Fiddle's been really strong for awhile, yet Riot never tweaks him at all.


Fiddle is strong in a couple lanes, but only vs. champs that can't stop his W like Zacky said. You have to turn on your fiddle radar to know when he is coming out of a bush with a surprise party!


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I picked nidalee in tribute to this song.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> What did you build first? Building items like merc treads and chalice will let you sustain against a magic dmg champ like rumble.
> Were you last hitting? Again, worth burning mana to ensure last hits, as you get mana+hp return from the kills.
> What spell were you ranking up? I used to play cho and would rank up my knock up first thing because it did a lot of dmg and CC. Bad idea because of how hard it is to land. One point is enough until you get 2 pts in your spikes and maxing out your silence first. Silence has a good AP ratio and base dmg and you can land it 99% of the time.
> Counter build FTW!
> Fiddle is strong in a couple lanes, but only vs. champs that can't stop his W like Zacky said. You have to turn on your fiddle radar to know when he is coming out of a bush with a surprise party!


I got mercs and a negatron.

Overall, I am just venting. It's STUPID, that someone like Rumble with strong harass, doesn't use any mana.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I got mercs and a negatron.
> Overall, I am just venting. It's STUPID, that someone like Rumble with strong harass, doesn't use any mana.


Well, there is a huge pile of champs that don't use mana. People build cho tanky, there is no way you can win vs spell vamp when your tanky.


----------



## fstop

I also agree that mana-less champs seem out of place. If you're going to make a champ have no mana, there has to be a bigger penalty for using your skills. For example, Vlad's mechanics are not so bad (in theory - argument of whether or not he's balanced atm is a totally different topic). Rumble's mechanics in theory should work as well, but a rumble who can manage himself doesn't fail from smart harassing. It makes it stupidly hard to balance champions who don't have mana because their entire kit become so much stronger. Kennen, Shen, Lee sin... just to name a few of the strongest champs in the game at the moment.

With that said, top lane is also probably the toughest lane in the game IMO, and requires the most understanding of the game in order to be played well. It's highly susceptible to counterpicks, counterbuilds, ganks, and requires really disciplined play. Rumble also happens to be one of the strongest top lanes in the game but his potential is pretty much untapped. If I played more top lane, I would invest time into him







. Ironically I use to main Cho top lane...


----------



## andyroo89

So, I have been seeing people uninstalling this game more than 5 times now. Lets see how long it takes until they re install.


----------



## Zackcy

So after I finished my frozen heart as Warwick, I decided to get a Thornmail. Tryndamere kills himself attacking me


----------



## thorian88

If you can't kill a rumble with cho then you are unexperienced. Rumbles flame has a small aoe cone dmg projectile. Easily countered with a silence followed by a easy rupture when they are slow. The only champions that should give cho hard times are Yorick, lee sin, Orelia, and possibly jarvan. Last hitting with cho enables you to gain health and mana easily. Vorpal spikes early game makes cho a champion to not harass. Additionally any champions with range kiting abilities such as Kaitlyn or ashes might be a problem early game, but mid to late with armor makes them an ez gobble fest. Every champion has a counterpart ir counter build.


----------



## thorian88

Let me add to this by saying if you want to win, then realize champion capabilities. Plus the basics... last hitting, map awareness and communication


----------



## fstop

A well skill Rumble can compete easily with a well skilled Cho. I don't think the matchup is as easy as you think. I also think people put too much emphasis on counterpicking in lower ELO ranges. Rumble v Cho looks like its obviously in favor of Cho, who has high sustain, a silence, and builds tanky MR items. But for example, I'm in the 1500s but top lane can still go either way, and is really more reliant on jungle ganks more than anything else. The problem is top lanes snowball hard. You fall behind once or twice and all of a sudden you're behind 2 kills and and 20-40+ CS. That's about 1k gold difference and enough for the enemy to buy an item that directly counters your champ (negatrons, armor, wriggles, etc). That's why I think disciplined play is the most important aspect of the lane; ie, don't take too much unnecessary damage, never waste cooldowns/mana on CS that you don't absolutely have to, don't push the lane further then you have to (yes that means standing there and ONLY making last hits) etc.

Cho is a very safe laner but not very people play or build him correctly. Very, very few people play him at optimal levels (hardly anyone plays him as well as hsgg). So if both champs were to be played perfectly, I agree Cho would win. But that's just not the case for most people.


----------



## itzkin

There are so many factors that can affect top lane game. I mean sure counter picking is one part of playing top. I'll take example for my favorite character, singed. Singed is an AWESOME champion. If he farms well he can become tanky, have massive disrupt, and even massive damage and slow. At a very good game I will have rougly 100-200 AP 200 Armor and 200 MR with well over 420 Movespeed. However, singed also has a lot of problems when picked. 1) he can't take harass as easily when it comes to laning phase compared to other top lanes (nidalee, gangplank just to name two). 2) he requires farming so if you get zoned effectively singed will be gimped. 3) jungle presence is also a big one, just having that fear factor of getting ganked will usually make players more passive rather than aggressive.

While these factors make it hard for any top lane. I think what it boils down to is how well you play against the other player, meaning are you building correctly, are you trading in a smart manner, are you blue pilling when you need to heal, are you last hitting correctly, etc. For example whenever I play against a Gangplank I go cloth and 5 pots, which sacrifices my run speed making me rather weak for ganks early levels. What I do is allow the Gangplank to harass me and effectively waste all his mana while I use my pots to last hit, trade poison+tosses with him. In the end its all about reading mana, energy, and timing cool downs and summoner spells.


----------



## Zackcy

Two spell rotations and I am OOM, and he just flame spitters me all day x_x.

I probably should have not focused on trading, and just farmed.



Random teemo game, had a lot of fun.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Two spell rotations and I am OOM, and he just flame spitters me all day x_x.
> I probably should have not focused on trading, and just farmed.
> 
> Random teemo game, had a lot of fun.


Teemo dominates 1v1 vs a lot of champs. People always get mad when I go teemo top, but when were 14m in, i'm 6/0 with my tower down, they don't complain.


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> There are so many factors that can affect top lane game. I mean sure counter picking is one part of playing top. I'll take example for my favorite character, singed. Singed is an AWESOME champion. If he farms well he can become tanky, have massive disrupt, and even massive damage and slow. At a very good game I will have rougly 100-200 AP 200 Armor and 200 MR with well over 420 Movespeed. However, singed also has a lot of problems when picked. 1) he can't take harass as easily when it comes to laning phase compared to other top lanes (nidalee, gangplank just to name two). 2) he requires farming so if you get zoned effectively singed will be gimped. 3) jungle presence is also a big one, just having that fear factor of getting ganked will usually make players more passive rather than aggressive.
> While these factors make it hard for any top lane. I think what it boils down to is how well you play against the other player, meaning are you building correctly, are you trading in a smart manner, are you blue pilling when you need to heal, are you last hitting correctly, etc. For example whenever I play against a Gangplank I go cloth and 5 pots, which sacrifices my run speed making me rather weak for ganks early levels. What I do is allow the Gangplank to harass me and effectively waste all his mana while I use my pots to last hit, trade poison+tosses with him. In the end its all about reading mana, energy, and timing cool downs and summoner spells.


Your Singed videos have been inspiring







as well as your success story with him jumping over 200 ELO in that range... Looks like I'll take a break from bot lane and start playing top again!


----------



## itzkin

Hahaha I'm glad you like them







. Singed is an awesome character. Just start picking up on your basics and some of my videos show the ganks I do bot lane showing how awesome teleport is.


----------



## Zackcy

I remeber a few months ago, everyone complained he was OP. He got nerfed a bit , the CC reduction hurt a little, but he is more or less the same. And everyone stops QQing about him.


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't always go top, but when I do, I go Kennen.


----------



## Simca

Been playing lots of random characters lately. Tried playing Akali but I just don't carry stronk on her.

Had a 4v5 game just now. Talon fed 2 kills and ragequit at like 6 mins in. Feels good.



It's extra funny because I had to mid against Malzahar on Garen.


----------



## stu.

Was reported for the second time in two days.

This time for "intentionally feeding." Getting sick of this game.

I'm trying to learn new champ roles, in new positions, against other new champs. I don't understand how one is expected to play perfectly especially when all 3 of these variables are constantly changing.

Yes, I agree there are some things that carry over, but realistically speaking, isn't the entire point of normal draft games to LEARN the game?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Was reported for the second time in two days.
> 
> This time for "intentionally feeding." Getting sick of this game.
> 
> I'm trying to learn new champ roles, in new positions, against other new champs. I don't understand how one is expected to play perfectly especially when all 3 of these variables are constantly changing.
> 
> Yes, I agree there are some things that carry over, but realistically speaking, isn't the entire point of normal draft games to LEARN the game?


IMO, that's what intermediate bots are for..to learn the characters..to play normal games is more for normal games or to put your learned abilities to the test against real players.

Solo Ranked Carrying Single handedly.



Sadly, just a matter of time before I get stuffed with a baddie team. I stopped caring though. Don't have time anymore. Mesa workin' too hahd


----------



## polm

Any1 else here enjoy watchin Stonewall008? He's IMO the best commentator on youtube. I love how he disses stupid people (lol) and how he's humble about his own playing and admits his mistakes. I find him very entertaining. On a side note, my favorite streamer has to be chaox, he's so awesome to look at. How bout you guys?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polm*
> 
> Any1 else here enjoy watchin Stonewall008? He's IMO the best commentator on youtube. I love how he disses stupid people (lol) and how he's humble about his own playing and admits his mistakes. I find him very entertaining. On a side note, my favorite streamer has to be chaox, he's so awesome to look at. How bout you guys?


I like Stonewall too, but I don't usually watch his videos mainly cuz I don't play junglers. Chaox is my favorite stream (well dur I'm AD playa) and I like TheOddOne on mute, if you know what I mean.
Btw, do you mind answering this question ? if you're from Laval, does that mean you're Lavalois ? LOL was having a debate with my friend earlier today.


----------



## rctrucker

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZY801DybU

No description needed.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polm*
> 
> Any1 else here enjoy watchin Stonewall008? He's IMO the best commentator on youtube. I love how he disses stupid people (lol) and how he's humble about his own playing and admits his mistakes. I find him very entertaining. On a side note, my favorite streamer has to be chaox, he's so awesome to look at. How bout you guys?


His voice is awsome for commentating.


----------



## tensionz

Kind of new but playing wasted -_- Add me! = myGR


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Was reported for the second time in two days.
> This time for "intentionally feeding." Getting sick of this game.
> I'm trying to learn new champ roles, in new positions, against other new champs. I don't understand how one is expected to play perfectly especially when all 3 of these variables are constantly changing.
> Yes, I agree there are some things that carry over, but realistically speaking, isn't the entire point of normal draft games to LEARN the game?


Custom games are meant for learning, not the normal ones. The LoL community doesn't tolerate the inexperienced in normal games.
Co-Op vs AI and custom 5v5s are where you should learn your new champs.


----------



## Zackcy

I love Stonewall's videos, they are pretty chill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqZY801DybU
> No description needed.




I don't even.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I love Stonewall's videos, they are pretty chill.
> 
> I don't even.


I know, right?!


----------



## Zackcy

How........

does someone with 650 wins.......

build double warmogs on Cho.......

and not focus 10-3 500 AP mordekaiser, because "his the tank".

I don't know, I am lost for words.

If I get this upset in normals, I don't know how I can play ranked without killing something.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How........
> does someone with 650 wins.......
> build double warmogs on Cho.......
> and not focus 10-3 500 AP mordekaiser, because "his the tank".
> I don't know, I am lost for words.
> If I get this upset in normals, I don't know how I can play ranked without killing something.


He could have 1000 losses, you never know.


----------



## Bastyn99

I just played two of the most fun games ever. Me and three buddies decided to try "All Tank" team. So I went jungle Voli, and my mates were Shen, Mundo and Chogath/Alistair, all specced and build as tanks. First game was pretty even, until our random Kayle team mate misread his ult and thought it made him invincible all the time and decided to feed Master Yi to 8 kills within 15 mins, making him a killing machine. But then we build Thornmails, and suddenly he wasnt so tough anymore and then game was won.
Next game my Shen mate got 3 kills within the first 3 minutes, and another 3 by the next 7 against a nautilus and morde. So that game was just pure champ farming









ALL TANK TEAM IS BEST TEAM!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How........
> does someone with 650 wins.......
> build double warmogs on Cho.......
> and not focus 10-3 500 AP mordekaiser, because "his the tank".
> I don't know, I am lost for words.
> If I get this upset in normals, I don't know how I can play ranked without killing something.
> 
> 
> 
> He could have 1000 losses, you never know.
Click to expand...

You learn from losses..

So I'm told.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I just played two of the most fun games ever. Me and three buddies decided to try "All Tank" team. So I went jungle Voli, and my mates were Shen, Mundo and Chogath/Alistair, all specced and build as tanks. First game was pretty even, until our random Kayle team mate misread his ult and thought it made him invincible all the time and decided to feed Master Yi to 8 kills within 15 mins, making him a killing machine. But then we build Thornmails, and suddenly he wasnt so tough anymore and then game was won.
> Next game my Shen mate got 3 kills within the first 3 minutes, and another 3 by the next 7 against a nautilus and morde. So that game was just pure champ farming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL TANK TEAM IS BEST TEAM!


Oh if you fed my yi 8 kills you will NEVER survive , not even with thornmail.


----------



## Simca

I've added Infinity Edge to my normal Garen build. I find it increases his damage very significantly.

Merc/Swift boots, Atmogs, IE, then situational, but typically FoN. If not for the MR for the massive HP regen.


----------



## polm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I like Stonewall too, but I don't usually watch his videos mainly cuz I don't play junglers. Chaox is my favorite stream (well dur I'm AD playa) and I like TheOddOne on mute, if you know what I mean.
> Btw, do you mind answering this question ? if you're from Laval, does that mean you're Lavalois ? LOL was having a debate with my friend earlier today.


Yup people that live in Laval are Lavalois


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polm*
> 
> Yup people that live in Laval are Lavalois


Damn, there goes my $10


----------



## Bastyn99

Im really enjoying playing jungle Lee Sin at the moment, even though I feel I still need to learn a lot, particularly ganking. But he has tons of awesome utilities. Kicking veigar right into Chogath's mouth is fun







Shyvana also seem quite enticing. Have played a few matches against her where she destroyed our team.

Is there any way to find out what next weeks free champ rotation will be ?


----------



## Zackcy

Going to try AP Udyr.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Going to try AP Udyr.


Next up, AD Malzahar.

I just witnessed my first AP YI carry. I was impressed. Fun game. His Alpha strike robbed the entire enemy team of 1/4 of their life.



He also had 20 stacks on Mejai's lol.


----------



## stu.

3 bad games in a row, all of which I was forced into AD carry.

Not a good morning.


----------



## Bastyn99

Which runes to buy for Jungle Lee Sin ? Ive got the glyphs and seals, flat armor and Mres pr lvl, but Im not sure about Marks and Quints. I know I should buy a mix of AD and Apen but not sure how much of each ? Thoughts ?


----------



## Simca

Buying strong early games seems to be better because if you can use those runes to score earlier kills you will snowball kills. Hoping for a late game rush usually isn't the best way to play from my experience. Game is usually decided at the 15 minute mark most of the time. Jungling I would go arpen marks and either movement speed quints or hp quints.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Which runes to buy for Jungle Lee Sin ? Ive got the glyphs and seals, flat armor and Mres pr lvl, but Im not sure about Marks and Quints. I know I should buy a mix of AD and Apen but not sure how much of each ? Thoughts ?


I don't know about OddOne, but I go flat AD red, flat armor yellow, flat MR blue, and flat AD purple. It gives you significant AD boost @ level 1


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't know about OddOne, but I go flat AD red, flat armor yellow, flat MR blue, and flat AD purple. It gives you significant AD boost @ level 1


Flat MR blues?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Flat MR blues?


Yeah, or per lvl, I just don't like to wait til lvl 10 for it to break even.


----------



## Bastyn99

Why no Armor Pen ? A lot of people seem to throw at least a few ArPen marks in there.


----------



## Zackcy

Lee Sin has some pretty high AD ratios. I think it was mathcrafted that having 6 AD reds and 3 Armour pen Reds was the most effective page.



So many people dodge when they see AP Try with revive/clarity =/

On the other note, I clearly outplayed the enemy Try and was the winning factor on my team.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Which runes to buy for Jungle Lee Sin ? Ive got the glyphs and seals, flat armor and Mres pr lvl, but Im not sure about Marks and Quints. I know I should buy a mix of AD and Apen but not sure how much of each ? Thoughts ?


7AD(and another 3 in the offensive mastery tree , making 10) in quints and marks , rest of it i get Arpen.Then i get flat armor yellows and MR per level blues.This is the page i do for a late gank. (lv 4)
If not i start with stonewall's runepage ; boots 3 and take red for an early lv 2 gank.

In other news:
Sim-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-ca-CAW-CAW-CAW-CAW-CAW-CAW-CAW-CAW-!


----------



## chia233

Oh i quoted myself.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Which runes to buy for Jungle Lee Sin ? Ive got the glyphs and seals, flat armor and Mres pr lvl, but Im not sure about Marks and Quints. I know I should buy a mix of AD and Apen but not sure how much of each ? Thoughts ?


My first game of the morning was Garen(top), lee sin(mid), Skarner(jung), Sivir and I (sona) bottom...

We did alright until garen threw the game with a couple of 1v5s.


----------



## itzkin

I get a bunch of throwers in ranked all the time. Clearly had the game dominated and they become very cocky thinking 1 v 5 is possible.


----------



## Simca

As Garen, unless they have massive slow and exhausts CC, you can usually trololol into 5 of them and make it out alive.

slow really kills Garen, even though he has spin-unslow. Exhaust will get Garen killed most of the time.


----------



## Bastyn99

Think It'll be 6AD, 3ArP Reds, Flat Armor Yellows, Mres pr lvl Blues and AD Quints. Now I just need those last 5 levels :S

Thank you all for your suggestions


----------



## itzkin

So... this is me 1 v 1 against this GP. He was talking so much trash when I destroyed top against him as Olaf. He was raging at his irelia who was clearly losing against me. His team didn't do a thing to prevent me from rolling them later on. I ended up as 15/0 Brolaf. He was talking so much that I was bad olaf and I can't play olaf any good. So he says "1v1? ILL SPANK YOU, I'm 1600 elo". So I decided to agree and picked blind pick. I decided to get Yorick and he picked Gp. I basically zoned him, bought to counter his GP (armor, HP) and at around 20 minutes I had about 200 CS to his 70. I decided to stop CSing and started to try to kill him. Just look at him rage it was hilarious. I was streaming with my friends laughing the whole time.

Some people need to calm down and stop the **** talking. Its quite funny sometimes.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> 
> 
> So... this is me 1 v 1 against this GP. He was talking so much trash when I destroyed top against him as Olaf. He was raging at his irelia who was clearly losing against me. His team didn't do a thing to prevent me from rolling them later on. I ended up as 15/0 Brolaf. He was talking so much that I was bad olaf and I can't play olaf any good. So he says "1v1? ILL SPANK YOU, I'm 1600 elo". So I decided to agree and picked blind pick. I decided to get Yorick and he picked Gp. I basically zoned him, bought to counter his GP (armor, HP) and at around 20 minutes I had about 200 CS to his 70. I decided to stop CSing and started to try to kill him. Just look at him rage it was hilarious. I was streaming with my friends laughing the whole time.
> 
> Some people need to calm down and stop the **** talking. Its quite funny sometimes.


Haha.


----------



## Zackcy

Any suggestions for really unorthodox AP champions?


----------



## Heat Miser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> 
> So... this is me 1 v 1 against this GP. He was talking so much trash when I destroyed top against him as Olaf. He was raging at his irelia who was clearly losing against me. His team didn't do a thing to prevent me from rolling them later on. I ended up as 15/0 Brolaf. He was talking so much that I was bad olaf and I can't play olaf any good. So he says "1v1? ILL SPANK YOU, I'm 1600 elo". So I decided to agree and picked blind pick. I decided to get Yorick and he picked Gp. I basically zoned him, bought to counter his GP (armor, HP) and at around 20 minutes I had about 200 CS to his 70. I decided to stop CSing and started to try to kill him. Just look at him rage it was hilarious. I was streaming with my friends laughing the whole time.
> Some people need to calm down and stop the **** talking. Its quite funny sometimes.


u ignited minions?


----------



## itzkin

Yea for the lewls I was igniting minions around him. I shoulda recorded it that way you could see I could dive him everytime I was gonna kill him, but I was trying to make him rage quit by zoning him and making him cry.


----------



## Heat Miser

ah, good trolling lol.


----------



## Simca

Completely AP Yi is completely unviable late game. Yi does benefit from a little AP, but honestly all he needs is hextech revolver or something. Anymore than that is sort of a waste on him. Yi is very attack oriented. The AP from hextech gives him a proper heal and okay alpha strike, but also give him lifesteal and spell steal.

Activatable items annoy me. I wish instead of numbers they could be set so 1 could be A instead and 6 could be T instead.

I also just learned you can move items around. Kinda' sad I never knew about that. Never needed to know about it though. I have activate items.

Been playing Akali as well and been doing well. It's all about knowing when to enter a team fight with her. You can just rush in, you'll get wrecked. I usually enter when someone reaches sub 60% hp. As Akali I can burst 60% of someone's hp. Away unless they're a squishy. Then I can probably take them out completely. I should learn to use hextech's activate though.


----------



## Zackcy

You DO know that you can rebind item actives, and that the A button has a very important use?


----------



## UpgradeSolution

I just played against a team of all Rioteers!!! We won then I noticed they were all rioteerz and called them out on it and Danny thanked us, it was a close game, then he tweeted this https://twitter.com/#!/hyliandanny/status/171553034269237248
All respectful on both sides and one of the closest games I have played ever... I was akali btw


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> u ignited minions?


SWAG.

Haven't played for days cause of noobs


----------



## itzkin

Since when did 1800 become full of ******* like the ones in 1200's? Someone decided to carry all the baddies up..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Since when did 1800 become full of ******* like the ones in 1200's? Someone decided to carry all the baddies up..


Destiny, the SC2 player, was playing with Phantomlord, who is 2k elo. He streamed a bit yesterday, was hilarious.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Destiny, the SC2 player, was playing with Phantomlord, who is 2k elo. He streamed a bit yesterday, was hilarious.


Destiny who ?


----------



## Simca

I should stop adding custom skins zz. Making me bugsplat and costing me games before I can even start.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Destiny who ?


A SC2 pro, who doesn't really play Lol that much.


----------



## Simca

Some Caitlyn raged unbelievably hard at me. I was just minding my own business when Caitlyn started screaming at me "WOW, LUCKY LEVEL UP AKALI, IF YOU DIDN'T LEVEL YOU WOULD HAVE DIED"

I was like "thanks? Nice harass." cuz she was harassing me which prompted me to annihilate her.

Couple kills later the entire enemy team tried to 5 person gank me and failed. Thanks to the money I got from killing Caitlyn I bought a ward and that let me realized that instead of chasing Caitlyn down who was at 5% hp I should run cuz I was about to die. They took my tower, but 5 kills later she's yelling at me telling me I'm a try hard abusing normal games with Akali and I was like I just starting playing Akali...

and she was like YEAH RIGHT.

I was like "lolok"


----------



## Zackcy

Atmogs Gangplank is trash IMO.

I think Trintiy, Aegis, Fon, Randuins is a lot better.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Destiny, the SC2 player, was playing with Phantomlord, who is 2k elo. He streamed a bit yesterday, was hilarious.


People say I look and sound like that guy... Destiny


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Atmogs Gangplank is trash IMO.
> I think Trintiy, Aegis, Fon, Randuins is a lot better.


Ya, people just build Atmos because they think every top laners should get those items LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> People say I look and sound like that guy... Destiny


Ya, grow a beard =P


----------



## Zackcy

998 elo. Still a long way from 500.


----------



## Truedeal

I suck at this game man :/. However I am finding some skill with Master Yi.


----------



## Simca

Ahhh maaan, gotta' love those games where you win on a hailmary.

So, our team was hella feeding Katarina. She had 13 kills. Could solo anyone on the team (except me cuz im a bauss).

They had a tryndamere and sion and were tearing through towers. We lost all towers except my lane and then SirLagAlot and I decided to push top lane and forget about the rest of the team. Tryndamere, Sion, Lux and Ashe were all pushing mid and bot lane and were at our inhibitor. SirLagAlot was WW and I was Garen and we destroyed the first turret. Moved onto the second turret. Moved onto the third turret and our team was screaming bloody murder "GET BACK AND DEFEND OR WE'RE GONNA LOSE" we were like PFFFFFFFFFFT and kept pushing. Inhibitor down. Nexus Turret down, Second Nexus Turret down, Katarina comes to try and stop us but does no damage and we kill nexus for the win and cackle wildly in maniac laughter.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> I suck at this game man :/. However I am finding some skill with Master Yi.


Yi carried me all the way to lvl 20 when I first started, very reliable champ lol.

Bought Wukong, and loving every bit of him


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UpgradeSolution*
> 
> 
> 
> I just played against a team of all Rioteers!!! We won then I noticed they were all rioteerz and called them out on it and Danny thanked us, it was a close game, then he tweeted this https://twitter.com/#!/hyliandanny/status/171553034269237248
> All respectful on both sides and one of the closest games I have played ever... I was akali btw


No no no , this is just not how you end a game with riot employees , it should be:

"GG RIOT NOOBS GET FRAG'D" and promptly exit.

...

Then upload a kill compilation video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Destiny, the SC2 player, was playing with Phantomlord, who is 2k elo. He streamed a bit yesterday, was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> People say I look and sound like that guy... Destiny
Click to expand...

IT IS MY DESTINY TO WIN!

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELLLLLLLLLLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Just had to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> I suck at this game man :/. However I am finding some skill with Master Yi.
> 
> 
> 
> Yi carried me all the way to lvl 20 when I first started, very reliable champ lol.
> 
> Bought Wukong, and loving every bit of him
Click to expand...

Proper way should have been old school ryze or tryndamere , I KILL ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## Zackcy

Malz is a lot of fun. I have screwed up 5+ ulties alone in my first game by casting a subscequent spell or moving.

This Vlad got an early kill on me and got cocky. Second time he tried to engage, I silenced him and kited him, and then hit him with the W+E+R ignite combo. I wanted only to force him back, or harass him, and I ended up killing him :O


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Malz is a lot of fun. I have screwed up 5+ ulties alone in my first game by casting a subscequent spell or moving.
> This Vlad got an early kill on me and got cocky. Second time he tried to engage, I silenced him and kited him, and then hit him with the W+E+R ignite combo. I wanted only to force him back, or harass him, and I ended up killing him :O


----------



## Zackcy

Think I might try a 900 elo game, see what it's like.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Atmogs Gangplank is trash IMO.
> I think Trintiy, Aegis, Fon, Randuins is a lot better.


You realize the huge difference in cost between Atmogs and your suggestion right?

*Trinity*: 30AP 30AD 30%AS 15%Crit 250HP 250MP 12% movement Cost- 4070 (Passive: 25% slow chance, after spell bonus damage = 150% of AD on 2 sec cooldown)
*Aegis*: 18Armor 270HP 24MR Cost- 1925 (Aura: 12armor, 15MR, 8AD)
*FoN*: +40HPreg 76MR 8% movement Cost- 2610 (Passive: .35% of max HP every second)
*Randuins*: 75Armor 350HP +25HPreg Cost- 3075 (Passive: 5%CDR, 20% chance reduce opp. AS and movement speed 35% for 3 sec, Active: applies passive in AoE for 2 secs + 0.5 sec for every 100Armor and MR on 60 sec cooldown)

Items equivalent to Atmogs: Trinity+Randuins, Cost: 7145

Atmogs
*Warmogs*: 920HP +30HPreg Cost- 3000 (Passive: Bonus cap at +350HP and +10HPreg)
*Atma's*: 45Armor 18%Crit Cost- 2355 (Passive: +AD = 2% of max HP)

Cost: 5355

The main reason health has been seen as so effective is because stats only give what you would call an "effective health bonus" vs that specific type of damage. Say you have 1000 HP and 0 armor, you effective health is 1000HP. At 10 armor, you receive a damage reduction of 9.091%, an effective health bonus of 10% and an effective health of 1100. So with this, at 50 armor you have 1500 effective health, 100 armor you have 2000HP, 500 armor 6000HP and 510 armor 6100HP. A similar effect occurs with MR, although I don't recall the exact values. The calculations even change once you drop below 0 armor/MR.

The point I'm trying to make is that while you're suggesting great items, their costs are very high and take a long time to make, leaving you with a low amount of HP and still vulnerable to 1 damage type or another for a large portion of the game. The HP stacking allows you to live through encounters with both damage types, while the atma's gives you additional damage from that health, and provides you additional effective health versus AD champs, which are normally sitting in the back poking you.

With that said, everyone has their preferences due to playstyle, masteries and rune page, and opponents you're currently facing. Just don't knock a build because some players do poorly with it.

Edit: This is why people build RoA on Cho'gath and become ridiculously hard to kill without focus.


----------



## Crunkles

The reason that this is such a big difference in gold is that almost perfect CSing is around 10 minions per minute, which even most pros have trouble getting while playing at their level (to see a player who is amazing at getting CS, watch scarra play mid). This would give you 300 CS at 30 minutes if you could manage to do it, and you still couldn't afford the Trinity and Randuins without several kills/assists/dragons.

Edit: Meant to edit last post, instead double posted


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I lol'd at work.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You realize the huge difference in cost between Atmogs and your suggestion right?
> *Trinity*: 30AP 30AD 30%AS 15%Crit 250HP 250MP 12% movement Cost- 4070 (Passive: 25% slow chance, after spell bonus damage = 150% of AD on 2 sec cooldown)
> *Aegis*: 18Armor 270HP 24MR Cost- 1925 (Aura: 12armor, 15MR, 8AD)
> *FoN*: +40HPreg 76MR 8% movement Cost- 2610 (Passive: .35% of max HP every second)
> *Randuins*: 75Armor 350HP +25HPreg Cost- 3075 (Passive: 5%CDR, 20% chance reduce opp. AS and movement speed 35% for 3 sec, Active: applies passive in AoE for 2 secs + 0.5 sec for every 100Armor and MR on 60 sec cooldown)
> Items equivalent to Atmogs: Trinity+Randuins, Cost: 7145
> Atmogs
> *Warmogs*: 920HP +30HPreg Cost- 3000 (Passive: Bonus cap at +350HP and +10HPreg)
> *Atma's*: 45Armor 18%Crit Cost- 2355 (Passive: +AD = 2% of max HP)
> Cost: 5355
> The main reason health has been seen as so effective is because stats only give what you would call an "effective health bonus" vs that specific type of damage. Say you have 1000 HP and 0 armor, you effective health is 1000HP. At 10 armor, you receive a damage reduction of 9.091%, an effective health bonus of 10% and an effective health of 1100. So with this, at 50 armor you have 1500 effective health, 100 armor you have 2000HP, 500 armor 6000HP and 510 armor 6100HP. A similar effect occurs with MR, although I don't recall the exact values. The calculations even change once you drop below 0 armor/MR.
> The point I'm trying to make is that while you're suggesting great items, their costs are very high and take a long time to make, leaving you with a low amount of HP and still vulnerable to 1 damage type or another for a large portion of the game. The HP stacking allows you to live through encounters with both damage types, while the atma's gives you additional damage from that health, and provides you additional effective health versus AD champs, which are normally sitting in the back poking you.
> With that said, everyone has their preferences due to playstyle, masteries and rune page, and opponents you're currently facing. Just don't knock a build because some players do poorly with it.


Wow, did not expect that









Well, actually, I always build damage mitigation at all times. I usually build an Aegis after Trinty, which gives health armour and mr. I find that Trinity is more cost effective, at it is really benefical to gangplank's kit as a whole. Gangplank shouldn't take a lot of damage, with Trinity + Fon you have 500 movement speed (all most). Your Q poke is absurd, and you have a cleanse on a 14 second CD.

Also, Trinity gives you attack speed, something that scales well with GP as he gets AD from his E. The AP isn't bad for his oranges, and his RNG ultimate, and having another slow onto your Q/autoattacks is always better.

The stats from the Zeal are really good. Hell, the whole thing is great. Any one of those 3 items are great to have in lane, and in game, and are better in lane than most parts of Atmogs (other than the Chain vest).

I was just suggesting that the Trinity force route was better, I wasn't trying to compare 2 items to a full build.

Atmogs takes forever to build, and only pays off ONCE you have gotten both parts, and you have stacked the Warmogs.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Well, actually, I always build damage mitigation at all times. I usually build an Aegis after Trinty, which gives health armour and mr. I find that Trinity is more cost effective, at it is really benefical to gangplank's kit as a whole. Gangplank shouldn't take a lot of damage, with Trinity + Fon you have 500 movement speed (all most). Your Q poke is absurd, and you have a cleanse on a 14 second CD.
> Also, Trinity gives you attack speed, something that scales well with GP as he gets AD from his E. The AP isn't bad for his oranges, and his RNG ultimate, and having another slow onto your Q/autoattacks is always better.
> The stats from the Zeal are really good. Hell, the whole thing is great. Any one of those 3 items are great to have in lane, and in game, and are better in lane than most parts of Atmogs (other than the Chain vest).
> I was just suggesting that the Trinity force route was better, I wasn't trying to compare 2 items to a full build.
> Atmogs takes forever to build, and only pays off ONCE you have gotten both parts, and you have stacked the Warmogs.


But you do realize Tri Force costs almost as much as Atmogs? Tri Force and Aegis actually cost more than Atmogs.

Edit: Bursty champs will kill you before you can do anything with a Tri Force, making that dmg from the item almost worthless.

Edit 2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Wow, did not expect that


I like to support my opinion with the facts


----------



## Plex

Just rolled Clarity Mundo with Archangel's and FH in a UB game. Still dominated it somehow. Those are the best ones.


----------



## rctrucker

People need to start playing kog'maw. He is the anti tanky team.


----------



## Zackcy

Kogmaw is my favorite carry.

Just got Gentlemen Cho.


----------



## Crunkles

I prefer corki and his armor pen, mmmmm.


----------



## TheOddOne

Well you don't have to buy Atmos nor TriForce, just buy Mallet+Atmas, profit ?
I prefer my Graves


----------



## TinDaDragon

Possibly best game yet

Went 3/0 with Ahri, our Teemo 6/0.

Surrendered at 20


----------



## sniperskulls

These are the summoner names I play. Like to play AD and AP carry, and I have gotten in a few of the local tourneys here and a few e-tourneys. I don't list my lvl 30 here for a specific reason









Brolands (25) *
470gtxsli (15)
Brol4nd (17) *
WWC Broland (20) *
mrtouchyfeely (15)
sniperskulls (15)
Brolandz (11)
Katibbers (3)
dnalorb (9)
Nin10do 4 Life (18)
jarjarbinkz (20)
Taste De Painbow (22)


----------



## fstop

So have any inhouses ever been organized? I think we'd have some fun times in customs.

We could even set up game types... IE ARAM mid, AP only games, etc. Would be a nice break from srs business ranked or no challenge normals lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I prefer corki and his armor pen, mmmmm.


It's disgusting how much damage he does, even when I have wriggles.

Cass with Rylais is pretty nasty.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I don't even know why Riot still has Shaco


----------



## itzkin

Whats wrong with shaco? A lot of pubs can't play against shaco for some reason. Its not that hard (wards + oracles).


----------



## andyroo89

Been almost a week since I have played, Results.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Whats wrong with shaco? A lot of pubs can't play against shaco for some reason. Its not that hard (wards + oracles).


You just pointed out the biggest problem in pub games, nobody buys wards and oracles in pub.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You just pointed out the biggest problem in pub games, nobody buys wards and oracles in pub.


You have never seen me support.


----------



## Simca

why buy wards when support buys oracles and smashes ur wards lul


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lol. Our whole team bought wards and Shaco just go incognito everywhere. I'm like *** man.


----------



## itzkin

You should definitely focus the support with oracles if they get it early, but that usually means your side was feeding for them to have enough for oracles. And yes I know the biggest problem with pubs is the no ward and oracles. I don't get why people don't do it...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> You should definitely focus the support with oracles if they get it early, but that usually means your side was feeding for them to have enough for oracles. And yes I know the biggest problem with pubs is the no ward and oracles. I don't get why people don't do it...


Thing is, we didn't have a support.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> You should definitely focus the support with oracles if they get it early, but that usually means your side was feeding for them to have enough for oracles. And yes I know the biggest problem with pubs is the no ward and oracles. I don't get why people don't do it...


Becuz in pub nobody wants to play support, either they random'd or they were forced to


----------



## Simca

Because they rather use their gold to buy items to get kills than to set up nice ganks or avoid ganks. smh.



Said I was gonna solo AD Garen Carry.

Team told me I was stupid.

I lost my tower to Galio with blue buff and Tryndamere in 7 minutes or so.

Guess who's laughing now.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just got to the 100 win mark at level 22.

One of the worst aspects of this game are the players.

90% are complete utter [insert nasty words]. 5% are jerks, and 5% are nice players.

Close to 80% of my games contains at least one person who spams "NOOB" anytime you die, but not when they die. Not to mention that nearly ALL games, the losing team has one player on it that claims the other players were the reason they lost and that they couldn't carry them and calls his/her entire team a noob.

I would most definitely not pay to play this game, for the community reason alone.

*With that said, the 5% is nice to come across, and it is FREE to play. So I ignore the 90% of players and play on!







*


----------



## itzkin

I do have to say that a lot of the players are nasty. I myself get pulled into the hatred once in a while when people just start raging and say things without thought. However, there is a mute button. I've probably ignored one player in about 15% of my ranked games. Sometimes it just worth muting and ignoring them because if you keep arguing with them you just keep getting mad and will play worst. Muting them allows you to cool off and "reset" your play.


----------



## Nicko265

Downloading the game now, wondering if anyone would be able to give me a quick run through of how to play later tonight?


----------



## itzkin

There is a tutorial, and a HEAVY HEAVY learning curve. Look up last hitting guides, zoning guides, and build guides for champions.

solomid.net

lolpro.com

leaguecraft.com


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> There is a tutorial, and a HEAVY HEAVY learning curve. Look up last hitting guides, zoning guides, and build guides for champions.
> 
> solomid.net
> 
> lolpro.com
> 
> leaguecraft.com


Oddly enough I thought one great aspect of this game is how easy the learning curve is. Only took me about 5 bot games to figure out how things worked.

If want a HEAVY HEAVY learning curve, go play EVE Online. It takes months just to do anything decent.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You have never seen me support.


But you both have seen me support


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I do have to say that a lot of the players are nasty. I myself get pulled into the hatred once in a while when people just start raging and say things without thought. However, there is a mute button. I've probably ignored one player in about 15% of my ranked games. Sometimes it just worth muting and ignoring them because if you keep arguing with them you just keep getting mad and will play worst. Muting them allows you to cool off and "reset" your play.


I started raging at someone yesterday, just because he'd given up and started feeding. Then realized I wasn't really that mad anymore, but just kept going because he was actually raging. Gotta get my troll on once in a while


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Oddly enough I thought one great aspect of this game is how easy the learning curve is. Only took me about 5 bot games to figure out how things worked.
> If want a HEAVY HEAVY learning curve, go play EVE Online. It takes months just to do anything decent.


The lower levels are a fairly easy learning curve, because most people there are still learning as well. This leads to very basic gameplay, while once you begin to progress and play ranked at higher levels of play the learning curve becomes steeper as more intricate playstyles emerge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicko265*
> 
> Downloading the game now, wondering if anyone would be able to give me a quick run through of how to play later tonight?


I would watch some of the livestreams available on solomid.net. Not so much to get tips on what items to make, but how the game is played and things you can do to significantly improve your gameplay sooner.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> There is a tutorial, and a HEAVY HEAVY learning curve. Look up last hitting guides, zoning guides, and build guides for champions.
> solomid.net
> lolpro.com
> leaguecraft.com


When people say LoL has a heavy learning curve, I wonder how EXTREME DotA is







no flame, just sayinz


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When people say LoL has a heavy learning curve, I wonder how EXTREME DotA is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no flame, just sayinz


Well the learning curve is steeper in LoL if you've never played DotA or anything like that, which I didn't. DotA definitely is a lot steeper than LoL, but it just isn't as user friendly in my opinion. And it doesn't look as nice, ha.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

To be fair a lot of the lower level accounts are actually higher level people that get banned lol, I'm sure there is a genuine noob here and there though.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> To be fair a lot of the lower level accounts are actually higher level people that get banned lol, I'm sure there is a genuine noob here and there though.


It's a little harder to get paired with actual higher levels when starting off due to your win/loss ratio. Most with previous accounts will get paired with others like that as they'll be like 24/8 or 50/15. But you will get 1 or 2 on occassions.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> To be fair a lot of the lower level accounts are actually higher level people that get banned lol, I'm sure there is a genuine noob here and there though.


A lot of them werent even banned, I have like 6 accounts plus my main, I use the others to climb Elo for friends without having to use my main. (sometimes I can carry my friends though) see my account that's posted here, when everyone except you is negative 10 it's hard. Then I rage those low accounts and play against goodies.


----------



## theturbofd

hey guys I just bought EZ what is the best possible build for him?


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When people say LoL has a heavy learning curve, I wonder how EXTREME DotA is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no flame, just sayinz


Well what you are saying is true, while LoL is not as extreme as Dota was I think there is still a heavy learning curve. Dota is the biggest learning curve, in my opinion, due to the fact that there is no tutorial, there is no level based match making. LoL balances the game to a certain extent. However, there are always still players who "pretend" to be a lower level account just to either level their friends up or have other smurf accounts.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> hey guys I just bought EZ what is the best possible build for him?


If you can change him into Corki, Graves or Sivir then you're in luck.... lol. On a serious note, I prefer CDR boots, Tri force, Blood thirster, Black cleaver, then whatever. Although sometimes I switch it up for a manamune for the lulz.


----------



## Zackcy

Silly Rammus, your thornmail is no match for my fireworks


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> hey guys I just bought EZ what is the best possible build for him?


Wriggles and a couple dorans.

Then in to Heavy AD items as stated above, trinity is nice, but very expensive and black cleaver will give you better damage for the money.

But, EZ is one of those champs that people play because he is fun, not because he is good


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Wriggles and a couple dorans.
> Then in to Heavy AD items as stated above, trinity is nice, but very expensive and black cleaver will give you better damage for the money.
> But, EZ is one of those champs that people play because he is fun, not because he is good


He?

TIL


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just had a 1 hour game. The other team's voli bear had 300 magic resist and 300 armor. I was brand and the rest of the team was ad. Guess what happened.....

WE WON!!!!!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I do have to say that a lot of the players are nasty. I myself get pulled into the hatred once in a while when people just start raging and say things without thought. However, there is a mute button. I've probably ignored one player in about 15% of my ranked games. Sometimes it just worth muting and ignoring them because if you keep arguing with them you just keep getting mad and will play worst. Muting them allows you to cool off and "reset" your play.
> 
> 
> 
> I started raging at someone yesterday, just because he'd given up and started feeding. Then realized I wasn't really that mad anymore, but just kept going because he was actually raging. Gotta get my troll on once in a while
Click to expand...

Haha, I stop being mad if we start winning, but continue to harass team mates telling them they're bad.

Sadly, when we're winning they don't get as mad anymore and it becomes less fun.

But there's always the 1/10 person that can't tell sarcasm on the internet and gets very mad when I'm obviously kidding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> hey guys I just bought EZ what is the best possible build for him?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can change him into Corki, Graves or Sivir then you're in luck.... lol. On a serious note, I prefer CDR boots, Tri force, Blood thirster, Black cleaver, then whatever. Although sometimes I switch it up for a manamune for the lulz.
Click to expand...

idk about black cleaver. IE would probably be the better go to item.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just had a 1 hour game. The other team's voli bear had 300 magic resist and 300 armor. I was brand and the rest of the team was ad. Guess what happened.....
> 
> WE WON!!!!!


no proof, no glory for you.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just had a 1 hour game. The other team's voli bear had 300 magic resist and 300 armor. I was brand and the rest of the team was ad. Guess what happened.....
> WE WON!!!!!


Void staff cuts him down to about 150~ MR

Voli is sooo strong, it's ridiculous.

I have lately been playing a certain troll in the jungle, he is really strong.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Void staff cuts him down to about 150~ MR
> Voli is sooo strong, it's ridiculous.
> I have lately been playing a certain troll in the jungle, he is really strong.


He jungled the first half of the game.

Late game, he had guardian angel, banshee veil, and abyssal. Being the only AP carry on the team, I'm like " F M L"

Our Alistar had like 200 armor and Kat was bursting so hard.

Their Mal got 2 Rabadon, but I was like "eff you" and bursted him down to death









We just made an effort to get inhibs and let minions take over turrets. Game won

Final score, 54-56


----------



## Zcypot

Not sure how many Lol recorders are out now, but which is the most stable and widely used?

I used one a while ago and crashed my game after a while so I stopped using it.

Which is the most stable at the moment?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Not sure how many Lol recorders are out now, but which is the most stable and widely used?
> I used one a while ago and crashed my game after a while so I stopped using it.
> Which is the most stable at the moment?


LOL recorder works, but have to watch it straight through I think. There is always fraps, but you have to compress the files.


----------



## itzkin

Oh, the joy of pub stomping (even with a beginner on our side).


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> LOL recorder works, but have to watch it straight through I think. There is always fraps, but you have to compress the files.


I liked the one I was using before, the files were quite small. I play LoL on 3 screens so recording with fraps wont come out right on youtube when I want to share it with my friends.

like so





Ill try LoL recorder when I finish this movie.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Oh, the joy of pub stomping (even with a beginner on our side).


Who was the beginner on our team?

Also, how is it that I've only played 3 games today but have gotten like 2k ip?

I started today off with 3129 IP. Played as MF and won 256IP with a 10/4/10 score.

Then I played Garen and won with a 4/1/9 score and got 89IP.

Then I played Akali and won with a 10/4/8 score and got 87 IP.

I should be at 3561 IP. Instead I'm at 5439.

lol, 3129 RP, read it wrong.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

MtnDewMadOScar

add a bro.


----------



## Simca

Dat Feel when you totally blow a game but stupidity and vow to never have it happen again.

Then completely dominate the next game because of your shame.

Dat Awesome Garen stuck pose cuz of Cassiopia's freeze ult.


----------



## TheOddOne

ALL YOUR ARGUMENTS ARE INVALID NOW


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Who was the beginner on our team?
> Also, how is it that I've only played 3 games today but have gotten like 2k ip?
> I started today off with 3129 IP. Played as MF and won 256IP with a 10/4/10 score.
> Then I played Garen and won with a 4/1/9 score and got 89IP.
> Then I played Akali and won with a 10/4/8 score and got 87 IP.
> I should be at 3561 IP. Instead I'm at 5439.
> lol, 3129 RP, read it wrong.


Whts tht thing is the beginner hes lvl 18 lol







. My IRL that just started (the trist).


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ALL YOUR ARGUMENTS ARE INVALID NOW


Guy playing Singed...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Guy playing Singed...


NOPE, you're new.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> NOPE, you're new.


I wasn't saying you were playing Singed.
I don't like singed.
Hes not very good..

But that may just be me.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> I wasn't saying you were playing Singed.
> I don't like singed.
> Hes not very good..
> But that may just be me.


Don't feel offended, I was saying you're new mainly because you don't seem to notice the Ezreal skin, it isn't out yet, but my friend got it







no harsh feeling. I'm drinking Mountain Dew too/


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Don't feel offended, I was saying you're new mainly because you don't seem to notice the Ezreal skin, it isn't out yet, but my friend got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no harsh feeling. I'm drinking Mountain Dew too/


I don't care for skins.
Only one I have is Trists because I got it for free.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

EDIT: Quoted myself oops

NEED TO MISS FORTUNE.
I keep forgetting to buy her


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> I don't care for skins.
> Only one I have is Trists because I got it for free.


Haha, but yes Singed is pretty bad champion (in the jungle) mainly because he has no CC, oh well we won cuz of 19/1 Ez


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Haha, but yes Singed is pretty bad champion (in the jungle) mainly because he has no CC, oh well we won cuz of 19/1 Ez


only ever play ranged,
I play WW sometimes.


----------



## itzkin

Check out my video stream if you think singed is bad. www.own3d.tv/gatsbyk


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

okay


----------



## itzkin

Lol did it change your mind? I love singed, hes my main character.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Lol did it change your mind? I love singed, hes my main character.


It did not.


----------



## itzkin

Well to each his own then.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ALL YOUR ARGUMENTS ARE INVALID NOW


SHAMELESS FOREVER ALONE BUMP


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicko265*
> 
> Downloading the game now, wondering if anyone would be able to give me a quick run through of how to play later tonight?


I'd highly recommend playing Co-Op vs. AI games for the first few levels, or else you're likely to end up in a game against experienced players with low-level "scrub" or "Smurf" accounts that will roll you hard.

I'd also highly recommend playing with friends, especially friends that you can talk to over a VoIP program (Skype, ventrilo, etc.).

Practice making sure you get the killing blow, or "last hit" on the enemy minions, as the last hit is the one that gives money.

One aspect that's very similar to most online games is that you will run into players about every other game that are complete and utter jerks. They will yell at your for poor play, question your sexual orientation, tell you to uninstall the game and set your computer on fire, claim that you have every form of mental illness and defect, and will describe in great detail what they would do to your mother in a dark alley late at night. The solution is to type into chat (you access the chat by hitting the enter key during play): /ignore PlayerName (to ignore one person) or /ignore all (if there's multiple problem people). Then, after the game, report them by clicking the red box by the player's name on the post-game stats screen.


----------



## OCcomet

Keep having these terrible teams.








Last night, I was playing Xin, and was pretty much in control of top lane, then bot and mid go ahead n get wrecked.


----------



## fstop

Lol I just had a 55 min game that just dragged on forever.... could of won easily half an hour earlier but the Kassadin kept derping and diving everything in sight.

I couldn't get that many kills despite being in all the team fights (it was a pretty low kill game) but I did manage to CS like crazy haha. I hit over 430 cs... Don't usually go over 300 with anyone but TF.

1500s feels about the same as 1400s







. Less trolls, definitely, but skill wise just about the same.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Lol I just had a 55 min game that just dragged on forever.... could of won easily half an hour earlier but the Kassadin kept derping and diving everything in sight.
> I couldn't get that many kills despite being in all the team fights (it was a pretty low kill game) but I did manage to CS like crazy haha. I hit over 430 cs... Don't usually go over 300 with anyone but TF.
> 1500s feels about the same as 1400s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Less trolls, definitely, but skill wise just about the same.


Scarra gets 300 by 30 mins; you got some catching up to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'd highly recommend playing Co-Op vs. AI games for the first few levels, or else you're likely to end up in a game against experienced players with low-level "scrub" or "Smurf" accounts that will roll you hard.
> I'd also highly recommend playing with friends, especially friends that you can talk to over a VoIP program (Skype, ventrilo, etc.).
> Practice making sure you get the killing blow, or "last hit" on the enemy minions, as the last hit is the one that gives money.
> One aspect that's very similar to most online games is that you will run into players about every other game that are complete and utter jerks. They will yell at your for poor play, question your sexual orientation, tell you to uninstall the game and set your computer on fire, claim that you have every form of mental illness and defect, and will describe in great detail what they would do to your mother in a dark alley late at night. The solution is to type into chat (you access the chat by hitting the enter key during play): /ignore PlayerName (to ignore one person) or /ignore all (if there's multiple problem people). Then, after the game, report them by clicking the red box by the player's name on the post-game stats screen.


/ignore all will ignore everyone in the game, even if they are on your friends list. Also, if you click the tab key to look at the scoreboard, there is a little bubble on the right side lined up with their name you can click for the same effect.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Haha, but yes Singed is pretty bad champion (in the jungle) mainly because he has no CC, oh well we won cuz of 19/1 Ez


A fling and a permaslow don't count as CC?


----------



## Crunkles

Not sure why people be hatin' on Singed. He's always been a hoss, people complain, he gets such a slight nerf that nothing really changes, then no one complains anymore but instead says he's bad. I R CONFUSSED!

Edit: If I wasn't so bad at him I'd play him more. Might have to start watchin itzkin videos ha.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Not sure why people be hatin' on Singed. He's always been a hoss, people complain, he gets such a slight nerf that nothing really changes, then no one complains anymore but instead says he's bad. I R CONFUSSED!
> Edit: If I wasn't so bad at him I'd play him more. Might have to start watchin itzkin videos ha.


I might have to start playing him again. People cant handle a singed with move speed quints!


----------



## Degree

I just started playing and I love Fizz and Master Yi, I know they are free for this week, so anyone have any suggestions what champion I should buy?
Is there such thing has a OP champion? Or are they all equal?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I just started playing and I love Fizz and Master Yi, I know they are free for this week, so anyone have any suggestions what champion I should buy?
> Is there such thing has a OP champion? Or are they all equal?


OP champs do happen. I've only been playing for about half a year, and I've seen it several times. For the moment, the "insta-bans" for later game seem to be:
Kassadin - Basically can Flash on a short cooldown
Shen - Buffed after a long time of neglect, too many "small" changes added up to an unstoppable machine
Cassiopa - Incredible harass
Morgana - Easiest champ to farm on
Shaco - When played right, devastating lane presence from the jungle
Rammus - Awesome tank/lane presence

Now, outside of Shen (lol), these champs are not actually OP, in my opinion. They are however, extremely difficult, and can be game changers, when played correctly. Some would argue that they are easier than others, but are still able to be game changers. thus making them OP.

(this is not an exclusive list, I'm sure others can add to this)


----------



## Zackcy

..............

This is what I love about normals. No one on either team has any serious armour or magic penetration, even though they are Fons/Frozen Hearts everywhere. This Caitylin with Double PDs............. because I don't have 300 armour and 2 items that lower your atk speed. How many ADs get Bloodrazor, which does magic damage, and yet not have any armour pen or magic pen.

There team had such bad positioning. The ONLY threat on the enemy team was Olaf, and that simply because his kit gives him armour pen (herp derp, buy Madreds, he actually he did like 1000 damage to me over a bunch of autoattacks, and then an extra ~100 due to his derprazor). The last team fight he was pushing bot at his first-second turret area, and me and fizz ALL CAPS to our whole team to engage at their inhib turret as we could easily wipe them while he was bot. We engaged on them and lost. Why? Irelia decided a team fight at 50 minutes < taking top turret. We were going even in kills, then Olaf shows up and cleans up. Irelia doesn't even bother showing up. I chased Kennen all the way to his nexus turret, mere feet away from Irelia and the top inhib. But no, no no, gotta take top inhib.

So we lost. 60 minute game. No one buys magic/armour penetration. Carriers get bloodrazor. Maybe I should have built a little less magic resist, and some more damage, and actually carried. Void staff Udyr new meta.


----------



## Myrtl

How come I never see teemo build Malady, Wit's End, Madreds, boots, and two other situational items? I think it's a really fun build.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How come I never see teemo build Malady, Wit's End, Madreds, boots, and two other situational items? I think it's a really fun build.


A small amount of CC will kill this teemo, which is why most people get a frozen mallet to kite all day long.

Zackey, where is your lifesteall!??!! A game like that I would have built a trinity force and sold the boots, or got the starks(whatevery it is called now) and dropped the agias.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> A small amount of CC will kill this teemo, which is why most people get a frozen mallet to kite all day long.


So, get frozen mallet. That would leave you with one more situational item. Also, shroom fields work well for kiting







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How come I never see teemo build Malady, Wit's End, Madreds, boots, and two other situational items? I think it's a really fun build.


I do build these, but I do the frozen mallet before finishing bloodrazor. As RC stated, its to kite and have HP. Once you get to Frozen mallet, bloodrazor, boots, wit's end, black cleaver, you should have won, otherwise grab that malady.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I do build these, but I do the frozen mallet before finishing bloodrazor. As RC stated, its to kite and have HP. Once you get to Frozen mallet, bloodrazor, boots, wit's end, black cleaver, you should have won, otherwise grab that malady.


Ionic spark? ZAP!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> A small amount of CC will kill this teemo, which is why most people get a frozen mallet to kite all day long.
> Zackey, where is your lifesteall!??!! A game like that I would have built a trinity force and sold the boots, or got the starks(whatevery it is called now) and dropped the agias.


Lifesteal isn't very good on Phoneix Udyr. Should have got a Stark's (oh wait they remade it into a support item) or something.

I find building damage on Phoneix Udyr is just meh in general. Doesn't scale well enough with anything.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lifesteal isn't very good on Phoneix Udyr. Should have got a Stark's (oh wait they remade it into a support item) or something.
> I find building damage on Phoneix Udyr is just meh in general. Doesn't scale well enough with anything.


Phoenix Udyr is mainly for pushing lanes (or clearing jungle quickly) as it kills minions very quickly, granted I haven't used more than Tiger Udyr in a while so I'd have to play it to see if this statement still holds


----------



## Crunkles

Dang double post.

Well to use this space now that it's here, I'll have to try phoenix udyr and change things up a bit. Dominated a Riven last night top with Cho, mainly due to not allowing her to just harass and run like she likes to do. Just fight back while all her CDs are down and she's going to lose the lane, which he and his team did not understand as raging ensued once I was unkillable.


----------



## Zackcy

I realized I build Cho exactly like I build Udyr (same build as that Udyr game I posted), except Atmas instead of Aegis.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I realized I build Cho exactly like I build Udyr (same build as that Udyr game I posted), except Atmas instead of Aegis.


Yeah I build my Cho the same, except I don't usually get to make a 6th item so I don't worry about it.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Is 86 CS in 20 minutes good?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I build my Cho the same, except I don't usually get to make a 6th item so I don't worry about it.


Dual GP5, farm all day.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Is 86 CS in 20 minutes good?


Its about 10 Cs per minute. Therefore you're missing about more than 1/2 your CS.


----------



## Zackcy

86 in 10 minutes is great.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Is 86 CS in 20 minutes good?


Depends on what champ, lane, and opponents. For a ranged AD bot or AP mid, no.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Dual GP5, farm all day.


I do, I mean the game normally ends before I full build.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I do, I mean the game normally ends before I full build.


Half my games in the last 20 have lasted 40+ minutes.


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Is 86 CS in 20 minutes good?


I try to follow the general guide of 75 CS by 10 min, 120-150 by 20 min, 200-250 by 30 min. This of course excludes jungler. And mid usually has slightly higher because they can usually clear waves easier and can take wraiths (scarra







).

This is the general benchmark I use, but it gets very difficult for me to reach the 20 min because it depends heavily on the flow of the game. If there's a lot of roaming, dragon, tower pushing then I have a hard time. I think you should really stick to the 10 and 20 min marks though, if you can do that, you will be able to remain competitive for mid/late game. CSing properly is just SO important can't stress it enough.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I was Ahri and was vsing Ziggs. That OP piece of doodoo kept harassing me with his stupid bombs. We still won


----------



## Plex

As a general rule of thumb:

Very very new players: 10-20 cs per 10 minutes.
New players: 20-30 cs per 10 minutes.
Average/casual players: 30-45 cs per 10 minutes.
Above average players: 45-60 cs per 10 minutes.
Very experienced players: 60-80 cs per 10 minutes.
Pros: 80+ cs per 10 minutes.

The latter half of this scale can change drastically depending on how the game is going. I've seen pro level games where AP mid is allowed to sit back and free farm (while also taking both sides wraiths every spawn) and get over 200cs by the 20:00 mark. I've also seen pro level games where there's just naturally a lot of action and invading and it's closer to 50-60 per 10. The scale assumes that, for the most part, you're sitting back and having your way with your lane.

This is for top, ap mid, and ad bot. Jungle will usually have a fair amount less.

Also keeping in mind that, while cs is *extremely* important in LoL, it's certainly not the only factor. You can be a boss at last-hitting and still be a pretty bad player if you're not aware of the rest of the game.


----------



## TheOddOne

Most cs I got was 400 in 30 minutes, teleport OP


----------



## Crunkles

Broke 1500 with my first ranked game on Janna, ha. Love playing support with a competent AD carry. Makes you feel better when doing your job properly brings some sort of reward.

Edit: Now to play some normals, solo is always a crap shoot for me.


----------



## Simca

Get no CS entire game, boredly take 1 CS because you Procced q and didn't want it to go to waste. Laugh as your carry cries that you're stealing CS.

Singed isn't bad. Just bad people playing singed.


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> 
> Broke 1500 with my first ranked game on Janna, ha. Love playing support with a competent AD carry. Makes you feel better when doing your job properly brings some sort of reward.
> Edit: Now to play some normals, solo is always a crap shoot for me.


Let's duo!

I main AD. Started to main it pretty recently, and went from 1400s to 1560 currently. I'm more then willing to play support as well. Bot lane is my new home.

Steadily climbing... 1500s not all that different so far. I'm finding it extremely easier to climb though. Much more so then 1400s.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm 900 elo thx to dodge boots and seals.


----------



## TinDaDragon

What to do, what to do when your team doesn't listen to you.

To feed or not to feed. Which one is the solution?


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What to do, what to do when your team doesn't listen to you.
> To feed or not to feed. Which one is the solution?


No clear answer to this. Ignore and keep farming and attempt to help with the team fights. Or ignore and split push get farmed and then try to bring this to a semi-late (assuming you have a carry) if you're a support you're most likely screwed if all lanes fail. Keep fighting and you will ALWAYS LOSE.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What to do, what to do when your team doesn't listen to you.
> To feed or not to feed. Which one is the solution?


I wouldn't do anything to get me reported.


----------



## Simca

GG. Solo ranked, where ****** 3rd time Tarics play.

Where 3rd time Tarics that ONLY heal themselves and NOT the carry play.

Where the tank takes ALL the kills even when they're secured and ignited by the carry.

Where the moron AP mid hangs in the jungle knowing everyone backed out.

GG to the 10th power.


----------



## Bastyn99

Just had a crazy thought to try out support and played some games as Janna. I like. Its actually pretty fun, even though the enemy team really has it in for you when youre support








Also, I kinda made our team loose a critical team fight in one game by using my ult to save all the enemies from dying :S luckily, it was an unranked game with friends


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> GG. Solo ranked, where ****** 3rd time Tarics play.
> Where 3rd time Tarics that ONLY heal themselves and NOT the carry play.
> Where the tank takes ALL the kills even when they're secured and ignited by the carry.
> Where the moron AP mid hangs in the jungle knowing everyone backed out.
> GG to the 10th power.


Add me and teach me how to play Garen proper ly









Same summoner name as here


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop*
> 
> Let's duo!
> I main AD. Started to main it pretty recently, and went from 1400s to 1560 currently. I'm more then willing to play support as well. Bot lane is my new home.
> Steadily climbing... 1500s not all that different so far. I'm finding it extremely easier to climb though. Much more so then 1400s.


Was helping friend climb out of 1k elo hell on main, our mid fed a kill then left so back under 1.5k. Sad times. But yea, hoping can climb back up ASAP. Smurfing on friends unranked to help him climb out, now we're 3/1 lol


----------



## rctrucker

So I feel out of place not posting end game screen shots where I carry and rock the other team, I just found one worthy.

Introducing...
*MAOCARRY*


----------



## TheOddOne

That TrollFizz


----------



## Supreme888

Lets get some games going!








IGN: Supreme


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Add me and teach me how to play Garen proper ly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same summoner name as here


You see son, first you spin.

and then you win.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You see son, first you spin.
> and then you win.


----------



## Zackcy

Just a few more dodges, I will be at 900 elo. I want to see if I can go from 900 to 1500.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That TrollFizz


LOL, that was my brothers wife. She wanted to go top, but last pick took(the only pug) decided to go top.

Should have herd my brother rage(ashe)... DON'T TAKE MY CS I NEED THE FARM!

It was a good time. I have never carried like that on Mao though, after the FON and Frozen heart I was unstoppable.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You see son, first you spin.
> and then you win.




The original spin to win master!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> 
> The original spin to win master!


Zangiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiief!


----------



## itzkin

Wow... AMAZED how I just lost. 7/1/16 singed dominate whole game, stole baron with fling, got 2 more barons for the team and we STILL LOSE. DC shyv, headfirst diving ziggs who says that the playstyle of ziggs to dive and poke....


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Wow... AMAZED how I just lost. 7/1/16 singed dominate whole game, stole baron with fling, got 2 more barons for the team and we STILL LOSE. DC shyv, headfirst diving ziggs who says that the playstyle of ziggs to dive and poke....


GJ throwing the game...

Should have gone madreds singed if they cant kill you, that item gives the dmg not matter what!


----------



## itzkin

Yep I got the 2 "laggers" shyv and alistar. With a throwing ziggs. Impossible to fight against a shen, ww, wukong, vlad. who can gap close and CC the hell outta our team.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Add me and teach me how to play Garen proper ly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same summoner name as here
> 
> 
> 
> You see son, first you spin.
> 
> and then you win.
Click to expand...

Wrong, first you Q!!!




Also, lol, 2nd ban. I should probably stop using foul language, that's like what's getting me banned rather player harassment. Would suck to lose out on all the RP on that account if it got permabanned.

Onto smurf.


----------



## DripDoom

Hey everyone just started playing like a 2 weeks ago, i am about to be lvl 23....
Like playing cho,cait and cassiopeia so far still trying to get new summoners!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DripDoom*
> 
> Hey everyone just started playing like a 2 weeks ago, i am about to be lvl 23....
> Like playing cho,cait and cassiopeia so far still trying to get new summoners!


2 weeks and lvl 23?

Play my account for me? Please? lol


----------



## Zackcy

I too, enjoy playing cassiOPeia.


----------



## Degree

I just bought Garen, I'm terrible with him @[email protected]
Kinda regret buying him, maybe I should keep using and prob get better.

I miss my Yi </3


----------



## Simca

Playing on smurf is ridiculously horrible. I underestimated how much runes do for you. I'm not playing til main gets unbanned. I'm done with ~~~~ ~~~ smurf.


----------



## stu.

[quote name="Simca" url="/t/921919/the-league-of-legends-club/6860#post_16553506"]Playing on smurf is ridiculously horrible. I underestimated how much runes do for you. I'm not playing til main gets unbanned. I'm done with ~~~~ ~~~ smurf.[/quote]

Lol rage.


----------



## andyroo89

That is all Simca does is rage about this game.


----------



## rctrucker

LOL, I had her blocked on the forums.

Thank you for quoting.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> LOL, I had her blocked on the forums.
> Thank you for quoting.


HER ?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> LOL, I had her blocked on the forums.
> Thank you for quoting.
> 
> 
> 
> HER ?
Click to expand...

D:

[Test]
This is a test message.

Edit:
testing


----------



## gotskil

Anyone else play Xerath? I was playing Brand a lot but starting using Xerath seems like the range is a serious advantage. But that could just be me I'm still level 20 something and playing non-ranked games obviously.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Anyone else play Xerath? I was playing Brand a lot but starting using Xerath seems like the range is a serious advantage. But that could just be me I'm still level 20 something and playing non-ranked games obviously.


Too hard for me







but he's truly OP.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> LOL, I had her blocked on the forums.
> Thank you for quoting.


If you want to believe that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> HER ?


No, also we never talk anymore


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Anyone else play Xerath? I was playing Brand a lot but starting using Xerath seems like the range is a serious advantage. But that could just be me I'm still level 20 something and playing non-ranked games obviously.


He is quite boring to a lot of people, but he is REALLY strong. Not a lot of people play him, which is why he doesn't get balance tweaks.


----------



## Simca

qq sum1 is raging.

For every rage post there's 10 more posts crying about raging and questioning gender. I find it hilarious.


----------



## Lhino

This thread has just turned into an average game of LoL xD.


----------



## OCScrub

Hi. I have played LoL for almost a year and have 2 30's. I am also terrible, come play with me


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> qq sum1 is raging.
> For every rage post there's 10 more posts crying about raging and questioning gender. I find it hilarious.


derp its usually you raging 10 times till someone mentions it i.e. me


----------



## Bastyn99

Just played some Taric today, and I actually thought he was kinda fun. Its it viable to play him as a semi support/damage dealer and how would one do that ?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> qq sum1 is raging.
> For every rage post there's 10 more posts crying about raging and questioning gender. I find it hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> derp its usually you raging 10 times till someone mentions it i.e. me
Click to expand...

All you do is qq.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> He is quite boring to a lot of people, but he is REALLY strong. Not a lot of people play him, which is why he doesn't get balance tweaks.


Skillshots usually don't get tweaked because you have to land them first


----------



## rctrucker

Come watch Cynez and I duo Q our way twords 1600 ELO

www.own3d.tv/rctrucker


----------



## OCScrub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Come watch Cynez and I duo Q our way twords 1600 ELO
> www.own3d.tv/rctrucker


Yes sir


----------



## Zackcy

Trinity Rapeco is so much fun.


----------



## JoeyTB

Really wan't to see what happens with the Olaf changes, hell I was wrecking with him in the jungle lets see how these changes affect this.

Time to play lol from a fourth county now >_< (I haven't tried but I guess my pings are going to suck...)


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Sometimes this game is just infuriating.

Running bot lane with Eve versus Annie and Fizz. We're rocking them hard, at 16 minutes I have Infinity Edge and I'm 6/3.

We take most dragons, the first row of towers, and the first Baron.

Then, Tryndamere starts steamrolling, and we can't do a damned thing to him. He's the only reason they won, pure and simple. Everybody else we could slaughter, no problem, then Trynd would come in, hit R, and get a triple.
When we could kill the prick, it'd take 3 or 4 of us. We couldn't split-push because he'd just show up, and chase down and kill the split-pusher.

We ended up taking the second Baron, and mid inhib, along with inner tower on top lane. They eventually pushed us back, and took our nexus, all because of Trynd.

One champion shouldn't be so damned overpowered that you can't kill him, he controls the entire game, and pretty much guarantees victory - but that's Trynd in a nutshell.



This is one of those times where I wish OCN didn't have a 4th-grade level swear filter. My post would have a bunch of profanity, but I'd feel better.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> All you do is qq.


Not about LoL, I haven't played LoL too much, Nothing to complain about it really, I don't go super elitist try-hard mode.

How about you uninstall the game already as you said you were going to do about ten times now and actually keep it uninstalled it will help with your raging.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> This thread has just turned into an average game of LoL xD.


One sentence for you:

COME AT ME BRO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Really wan't to see what happens with the Olaf changes, hell I was wrecking with him in the jungle lets see how these changes affect this.
> 
> Time to play lol from a fourth county now >_< (I haven't tried but I guess my pings are going to suck...)


Oh lol you went back


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> He is quite boring to a lot of people, but he is REALLY strong. Not a lot of people play him, which is why he doesn't get balance tweaks.


Yeah, he is really strong. I'm guessing things would be different if I was playing ranked games. But, I've been playing him exclusively for about a week now and the only champ that really gives me issues mid is leblanc. He's able to do so much damage to me so qiuckly and then just get away. I would probably have issues with him no matter what champ I play.

Loving Xerath


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Yeah, he is really strong. I'm guessing things would be different if I was playing ranked games. But, I've been playing him exclusively for about a week now and the only champ that really gives me issues mid is leblanc. He's able to do so much damage to me so qiuckly and then just get away. I would probably have issues with him no matter what champ I play.
> Loving Xerath


Leblanc is an all in, or nothing champion. Oh, and she's female. In order for Leblanc to do a LOT of damage, she has to hit you with her Q, and then follow it up with something (her Q leaves a mark on you that will deal damage if you get hit my another spell within a short period of time). Her only two options pre lvl 6, are to either dash right on top of you, or throw her chain at you, which is a lined skill shot, which won't hit you if you are behind minions. Her dash is on a very long cooldown for a non ultimate abiltiy, (20 seconds at lvl 1, and it goes down by the lvls, but it usually is maxed second) ,and her Q does not do a lot of damage, unless she hits you with a subsequent spell.

At lvl 6, she can Q you , and then mimic her Q, and take away 80%+ of your your health (hits you with Q

> Hits you with her ultimate which will consumes the mark

> She SHOULD have mimiced her Q which leaves another mark on you----> She dashes onto you or chains you and consumes the second mark). However, her ulti is on a 40 second CD at lvl 6, 32 at lvl 11, and her W is still on a long 20-15 second CD. If you can SURVIVE her lvl 6 combo, sustain yourself in lane, and push hard, you can beat her. Sion is the perfect champion for this, as he gets naturally tanky due to his E, and he can clear waves with his W, which also shields him from damage. Swain is also another good champion against her, as he can push her to her tower, sustain himself, and hurt her when she is on CDs. Morgana is also really good, as her spell sheild blocks the marks that she applies with her Q, which makes her damage go poof.

http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/LeBlanc_the_Deceiver

There is a full description of her skill set.

Also, here is another visix song that I liked.


----------



## stu.

LeBlanc is one of those characters that I rarely see, but when I do, I find her really annoying. Thanks Zacky for the breakdown as to why she is, as I've never taken the time to research her prior.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Leblanc is an all in, or nothing champion. Oh, and she's female. In order for Leblanc to do a LOT of damage, she has to hit you with her Q, and then follow it up with something (her Q leaves a mark on you that will deal damage if you get hit my another spell within a short period of time). Her only two options pre lvl 6, are to either dash right on top of you, or throw her chain at you, which is a lined skill shot, which won't hit you if you are behind minions. Her dash is on a very long cooldown for a non ultimate abiltiy, (20 seconds at lvl 1, and it goes down by the lvls, but it usually is maxed second) ,and her Q does not do a lot of damage, unless she hits you with a subsequent spell.
> At lvl 6, she can Q you , and then mimic her Q, and take away 80%+ of your your health (hits you with Q
> 
> > Hits you with her ultimate which will consumes the mark
> 
> > She SHOULD have mimiced her Q which leaves another mark on you----> She dashes onto you or chains you and consumes the second mark). However, her ulti is on a 40 second CD at lvl 6, 32 at lvl 11, and her W is still on a long 20-15 second CD. If you can SURVIVE her lvl 6 combo, sustain yourself in lane, and push hard, you can beat her. Sion is the perfect champion for this, as he gets naturally tanky due to his E, and he can clear waves with his W, which also shields him from damage. Swain is also another good champion against her, as he can push her to her tower, sustain himself, and hurt her when she is on CDs. Morgana is also really good, as her spell sheild blocks the marks that she applies with her Q, which makes her damage go poof.
> http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/LeBlanc_the_Deceiver
> There is a full description of her skill set.
> Also, here is another visix song that I liked.


Don't forget to build Health and MR ! LOTS I mean LOTS of people forget that Health / MR destroy's a lot of nuker's 1 hit combos.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> LeBlanc is one of those characters that I rarely see, but when I do, I find her really annoying. Thanks Zacky for the breakdown as to why she is, as I've never taken the time to research her prior.


Ya, OCN's editing is a little weird so my post is screwed up. I play Leburst a lot so I know how to deal with her.

Basically, if you she can't 100-0 you, you win. If you are behind minions, you win. Pre lvl 6, you win.


----------



## hollowtek

Time for me to celebrate my 1/1 ratio on dominion for the FIRST TIME @[email protected] Been saying this a long time, but most of my matches go like this, i have one top 2 best score and we still lose which is deeply frustrating. Anyways what I've learned from all of this is that Kass, Morde, Malz, and Twitch are my comfort zone champs.


----------



## itzkin

Whomp Whomp -80 Elo in one day. 3 games with the same 2 bad players = -40 elo instantly. Then add in 4 troll games = GG.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Whomp Whomp -80 Elo in one day. 3 games with the same 2 bad players = -40 elo instantly. Then add in 4 troll games = GG.


That reminds me, I have to dodge.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> That reminds me, I have to dodge.


You lose elo for dodging. I have won with crazy troll teams so you might as well Q up and give it a try.

My favorite troll win was AD annie, she went 5/0 mid.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You lose elo for dodging. I have won with crazy troll teams so you might as well Q up and give it a try.
> My favorite troll win was AD annie, she went 5/0 mid.


I had a support Anivia back in 1200 season 1, them walls got me free kills.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh lol you went back


Yus, at uni over here now. Odly enough I get a better ping to the NA server then to the Garena server :s Time to start play with 200+ ping :wee


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You lose elo for dodging. I have won with crazy troll teams so you might as well Q up and give it a try.
> My favorite troll win was AD annie, she went 5/0 mid.


That is the point good sir.

Alright, I've done it! I am at 900 elo.


----------



## Zackcy

Had the funnest game as Fizz. So much baiting ( no pun inteded). So much damage. So much troll vaulting.


----------



## TinDaDragon

This seems appropriatehttp://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch%3Fv%3Dwyx6JDQCslE%26ob%3Dav3e


The Kass raged after 2 kills in mid. You know what happened

PS: It's 11/1/1 and 1/1/1. I smell a conspiracy


----------



## bigal1542

Any OCN guys interested in joining a ranked team? I'm currently around 1800ish ELO with 1900ish being my highest. I'd be willing to take anyone in the 1400+ range, or people lower if you can convince me.

For those interested, this is just for fun. No practices or any of that business. Just some OCN guys getting together and see how we fare. For those not high enough ELO, go prove yourself and move on up









Thoughts?

PM me if you're interested, as this thread moves insanely fast


----------



## itzkin

Oh, just destroying mid and phreak. No big deal.

Bigal who do you have so far? My highest was 1962.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh lol you went back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yus, at uni over here now. Odly enough I get a better ping to the NA server then to the Garena server :s Time to start play with 200+ ping :wee
Click to expand...

Add me on the NA server then , ign is "chia247" or find me on the OCN chatroom.


----------



## Nicko265

I've started playing it the last few days, I play as Annie mostly or Miss Fortune (since she's free for now).
I haven't done any normal games just all the Co-op vs AI modes, pretty much always top since I started using Annie. Just played an Intermediate game, 25/3/8. Need to learn to not be so greedy early game though :\

I'll be playing it fairly often (between school and work however) so if anyone wants to add me (Nicko265), I'll be happy for a game if we're on together


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Add me on the NA server then , ign is "chia247" or find me on the OCN chatroom.


Swear I already had you added but added again


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, making another post about a possible OCN team.

I am interested in getting a bunch of OCN guys together for a ranked team. Make sure you are 1400ish ELO are higher, and shoot me a PM

A few things about the team:
- We will be playing for _fun_. No designated practice times or scrims, unless of course we get to that level and want to make it big.
- No feeding, raging, or trolling will be accepted. I want this to be fun.
- I don't want this to be _my_ team. I want to have it be _our_ team. I may be captain as I got everyone together, but I want everyone to have an even say in things. My ultimate goal is to become good friends throughout the game.
- We have two guys interested already, and need some more.

All those interested PM me









If you aren't 1400ish yet, make sure to bust a nut and get there. We would love to have ya!


----------



## Crunkles

Wish I could use photoshop. Have an idea for an avatar incorporating my IGN but can't bring it to life







*The moment where you realize your lack of artistic ability is hardly an issue due to your lack of imagination, except when you have an occasional burst of inspiration*

Edit: I am fairly good at taking other peoples drawings and combining elements to make what I want haha. Just can't think of how I want things to look on my own


----------



## Zackcy

First game of 900 elo, 7/1/17 as Udyr. Fed my Annie, and we destroyed them.

It's like playing normals.

Second game. 9/5/17 as Cass mid. Was doing really great early, and contributed well to team fights, and our Caitylin got farmed and carried.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Record, 5-0 with Ahri last 5 games. I think the Asianess is bonding


----------



## frickfrock999

Does anybody have a good starter guide for this game? I'd like to dip my toes in the water but all the Youtube tutorials are so confusing.
I've never played a MOBA before.


----------



## Zackcy

Lost the game to the nice press R and win comp. Annie, Fiddle, Sona, Ashe.

I was 10-0 as Ryze and we lost. Sigh.


----------



## Nicko265

I'll have a look through the guides I used, pretty much need to learn laning, last hitting (this is the most important, imo) and the ideas around team formations (not so important in early games). After you have learnt the game itself, then you need to choose a starting character and read up guides on them (go to leaguecraft.com).

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=149979 Gives you an in-depth of early game mechanics (farming).
http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=219 Beginner's guide to Gameplay.

There are many more advanced guides, but I found the best way to learn was to read the basics on the website itself and some of the forums then jump right into bot games


----------



## Zackcy

So many think they are stuck in elo hell, yet they are actually pretty awful at the game.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So many think they are stuck in elo hell, yet they are actually pretty awful at the game.


How did you come to such a conclusion?


----------



## Bastyn99

So Riven got free to play. And one of my friends who i regularly play with, and who is the worst of me and my friends, has wanted to play her for a long time. "Oh yeah, she so awesome, so fun to play, I love her"! But you freaking suck at her, I wanted to yell at him. Spend the entire day playing with him as Riven and he sucked in every game. Even against bots he was only half decent. He doesnt even read the her abilities before starting the game. Keeps making stupid mistakes, like trying to take on two guys alone with half HP. Staying and trying to defend a tower against the entire enemy team instead of retreating, leading to a nice 0/7/2 score or something like that, almost effectively making the game a 4v5 match. He's hopeless...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> So Riven got free to play. And one of my friends who i regularly play with, and who is the worst of me and my friends, has wanted to play her for a long time. "Oh yeah, she so awesome, so fun to play, I love her"! But you freaking suck at her, I wanted to yell at him. Spend the entire day playing with him as Riven and he sucked in every game. Even against bots he was only half decent. He doesnt even read the her abilities before starting the game. Keeps making stupid mistakes, like trying to take on two guys alone with half HP. Staying and trying to defend a tower against the entire enemy team instead of retreating, leading to a nice 0/7/2 score or something like that, almost effectively making the game a 4v5 match. He's hopeless...


Please refrain him from getting to lvl 30. Thank you


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> How did you come to such a conclusion?


I am at 900 elo.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Please refrain him from getting to lvl 30. Thank you


Too late, he already is. But dont worry, we play on EUNE servers (unfortunately).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Does anybody have a good starter guide for this game? I'd like to dip my toes in the water but all the Youtube tutorials are so confusing.
> I've never played a MOBA before.


Check out solomid.net and lolpro.com for guides and livestreams to watch, best way to learn is to observe, read and apply


----------



## stu.

So. I just bought FRAPS and I have no idea how to use it. I thought I was recording this game, but sadly, when I alt tabbed to turn off folding, apparently, that killed my video as well.

I had picked Shen by accident, thinking our Jungle was AFK... but turns out he wasn't. So, I replaced the position that I should have been: AP Mid.

Results?



I honestly wish you could have seen how ridiculous this game was. Absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Bastyn99

Was playing again today with my friends, one of them who is the sucky Riven player. So I wanted to show him how its really done. I was Riven, he was Mundo, and my other "good" mate was Amumu. Everyone but me was lvl 30.










Feels good man.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So. I just bought FRAPS and I have no idea how to use it. I thought I was recording this game, but sadly, when I alt tabbed to turn off folding, apparently, that killed my video as well.
> I had picked Shen by accident, thinking our Jungle was AFK... but turns out he wasn't. So, I replaced the position that I should have been: AP Mid.
> Results?
> 
> I honestly wish you could have seen how ridiculous this game was. Absolutely destroyed.


First step to using fraps is to get LOLrecorder. It will automatically record all of your games but takes up very little space for each game(I think like 4-5mb per game).

Then you pick a game you really did well, and want to record or cut clips out of, load up the game in lolrecorder after turning fraps on, and record away!

Raw Fraps files are HUGE!!! So only take video of what you want.


----------



## Zackcy

If you want to record video game footage, get 1-2 dedicated drives for that.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> First step to using fraps is to get LOLrecorder. It will automatically record all of your games but takes up very little space for each game(I think like 4-5mb per game).
> Then you pick a game you really did well, and want to record or cut clips out of, load up the game in lolrecorder after turning fraps on, and record away!
> Raw Fraps files are HUGE!!! So only take video of what you want.


Exactly. Get LoL Recorder. Best thing is you can easily email games. My buddies and I email eachother games where we saw something cool (either us or another champ). Really helps learning too.

Hey guys, making another post about a possible OCN team.

I am interested in getting some OCN guys together for a ranked team. Make sure you are 1400ish ELO are higher, and shoot me a PM

A few things about the team:
- We will be playing for _fun_. No designated practice times or scrims, unless of course we get to that level and want to make it big.
- No feeding, raging, or trolling will be accepted. I want this to be fun.
- I don't want this to be _my_ team. I want to have it be _our_ team. I may be captain as I got everyone together, but I want everyone to have an even say in things. My ultimate goal is to become good friends throughout the game.
- We have three guys interested already, and need some more.

All those interested PM me









If you aren't 1400ish yet, make sure to bust a nut and get there. We would love to have ya!


----------



## rctrucker

Maybe I'll hop on the team with my smurf... I get caught up in being a try hard and wanting to get better every chance I get to play though.


----------



## Zackcy

This Irelia loses lane hard to the new champ, and says she's OP.

Guess what she built? Double GP5s. Against a melee AD carry. And lost. "OMG SHE SHE SO OP".


----------



## TheOddOne

CassiOPeia


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> CassiOPeia


Send leblanc a messege and tell her to last hit!


----------



## Zackcy

Leblanc vs Cass is a brutal lane. Absolutely brutal. Farming under the tower as Leblanc is impossible. Cass makes it even worse.

I feel sorry for that Leblanc.


----------



## rctrucker

A good leblanc should be able to out harass a cass to keep the lane in the middle, it all depends on jungle though.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> A good leblanc should be able to out harass a cass to keep the lane in the middle, it all depends on jungle though.


A good cass will never get hit by a chain, and destory her pre lvl 6.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Maybe I'll hop on the team with my smurf... I get caught up in being a try hard and wanting to get better every chance I get to play though.


What ELO is your main? and what about your smurf?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> CassiOPeia


Impressive!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What ELO is your main? and what about your smurf?


My Main i close to my smurf, I think the smurf is at 1450ish. Main around 1550?

I just need to play more games


----------



## thisispatrick

The name's Bond. James Bond.
After multiple attempts I finally pulled off this awesome score. It shall be dubbed "The James Bond" from now on.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> 
> The name's Bond. James Bond.
> After multiple attempts I finally pulled off this awesome score. It shall be dubbed "The James Bond" from now on.


Nice!

Also a pretty decent wins>losses


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> 
> The name's Bond. James Bond.
> After multiple attempts I finally pulled off this awesome score. It shall be dubbed "The James Bond" from now on.


Epic


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> My Main i close to my smurf, I think the smurf is at 1450ish. Main around 1550?
> I just need to play more games


Your call on what one you want to use. I'd say whatever one you use more.

Also, if you got any team name ideas or abbreviations, let me know (with a PM). I'm thinking OCN for abbreviation if its open









Also, it would be awesome if you can PM me with whatever account you want to use, that would be awesome.


----------



## itzkin

Solo Q Rant : You ping TF walking towards top, SAY hes going top, point out where he is. Singed gets killed up top. Singed rages at you *** WHY DIDN'T YOU PING? WHY YOU NO CALL MIA? really... I have a ward by baron, I pinged, and I say TF GOING TOP! Crap must be my fault


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> A good leblanc should be able to out harass a cass to keep the lane in the middle, it all depends on jungle though.


I agree, but I went null as my first item, and with 70 MR I don't think Leblanc could harass me







btw Regi said Cass is the best AP mid without the present of a jungler, we wanted a fair fight so we told our junglers to gank bot and top ^^
I don't know about this Leblanc but he seems bad, he couldn't dodge my Q+W (24/7 spam) and I just pushed the lane harder and harder, that's why there is a huge differences in CS, if Leblanc W to farm, I just R and GEEGEE


----------



## Nikla

I play often with my girlfriend.. add me and tell me your from Overclock.net!!!

IGN: *Nikla436*


----------



## rctrucker

She could have gone CDR/chalice I mean, people just don't counter build enough. Even sorc boots + haunting guise and a pick!


----------



## itzkin

Singed with Ignited + Ghost = new OP must abuse soloq with this.


----------



## Crunkles

Fiora OP, long as your team don't feed







Only game I lost on her yesterday we shouldn't have lost since I was 7/0/5. Olaf feels better now, played a game on him, first of the day and went 13/3/7. Dove for a kill to get the 13th at the end and made sure to die, then just farmed the next couple minutes while they surrendered lol.


----------



## Zackcy

900 elo is not that bad, I don't know why everyone complains about ELO hell.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 900 elo is not that bad, I don't know why everyone complains about ELO hell.


I think 900 elo is below ELO hell. Those people down there, are just unskilled. I know I'm a factory, but I can't just pump out skill for anyone!

Elo hell is more like 1200-1500, were you get competent players that just troll/argue/feed on purpose. It is elo hell because most of them don't care about getting a higher elo. They win 50% ish of their games and they are happy with that.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I think 900 elo is below ELO hell. Those people down there, are just unskilled. I know I'm a factory, but I can't just pump out skill for anyone!
> Elo hell is more like 1200-1500, were you get competent players that just troll/argue/feed on purpose. It is elo hell because most of them don't care about getting a higher elo. They win 50% ish of their games and they are happy with that.


Now that I think about it, I enjoy games at 900 elo more than I did my placement matches (where I went 7-3)

People at 900 elo have such bad positioning though.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Now that I think about it, I enjoy games at 900 elo more than I did my placement matches (where I went 7-3)
> People at 900 elo have such bad positioning though.


The community at 1100-1500 is just awful. There are lots of good people out there, but those that cause you to rage and are utter toolbags seem to outweigh their presence in that range. That is why my goal is to climb up, play with people who aren't always pieces of shhh to you.

Edit: I forgot to mention the game yesterday where our bot lane spammed calling me a "***GET" because I sat at my tower a 1:10 to look at my web browser quick instead of running to the bush to leash in a normal game.... like really? And it wouldn't have bothered me as much if they weren't sitting at their tower, then called me immature because I jokingly said I wasn't going to after their comment and they continued spamming ***get. Needless to say I muted 3 members of my team in under 2 minutes and didn't unmute them ever for the first time ever. Made the game much more pleasant to play even though we lost.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 900 elo is not that bad, I don't know why everyone complains about ELO hell.


ELO hell is when you are consistently statistically better than your teammates, but not good enough to carry them in that bracket.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> ELO hell is when you are consistently statistically better than your teammates, but not good enough to carry them in that bracket.


^


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> The community at 1100-1500 is just awful. There are lots of good people out there, but those that cause you to rage and are utter toolbags seem to outweigh their presence in that range. That is why my goal is to climb up, play with people who aren't always pieces of shhh to you.
> Edit: I forgot to mention the game yesterday where our bot lane spammed calling me a "***GET" because I sat at my tower a 1:10 to look at my web browser quick instead of running to the bush to leash in a normal game.... like really? And it wouldn't have bothered me as much if they weren't sitting at their tower, then called me immature because I jokingly said I wasn't going to after their comment and they continued spamming ***get. Needless to say I muted 3 members of my team in under 2 minutes and didn't unmute them ever for the first time ever. Made the game much more pleasant to play even though we lost.


Whoa whoa whoa whoa........

You stood under your tower before the minions spawned?

_reported_


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> ELO hell is when you are consistently statistically better than your teammates, but not good enough to carry them in that bracket.


Oh I guess thats 1700-1800 too...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa whoa........
> You stood under your tower before the minions spawned?
> _reported_


I would be banned by now


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Oh I guess thats 1700-1800 too...


Anywhere depending on your skill level.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa whoa........
> You stood under your tower before the minions spawned?
> _reported_


lol

Figured that or give FB if their team came into the bush while I used Firefox


----------



## gotskil

So Fiora seems to do a lot of damage, maybe she needs a bit of a nerf I dunno.

I've been playing AD sion lately. I recommend you guys to try him out.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> So Fiora seems to do a lot of damage, maybe she needs a bit of a nerf I dunno.
> I've been playing AD sion lately. I recommend you guys to try him out.


AD sion is probably the best late game melee AD carry. If you can make it through early game with good farm and a couple assists, he is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> AD sion is probably the best late game melee AD carry. If you can make it through early game with good farm and a couple assists, he is a force to be reckoned with.


Yep yep and Tryndaqueer too


----------



## Zackcy

No gapcloser, he gets kited worse than Udyr.


----------



## rctrucker

Mid game, you should have a LEAST 2 phantom dancer for the speed. That ult though, you can kite him but you can't kill him.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Mid game, you should have a LEAST 2 phantom dancer for the speed. That ult though, you can kite him but you can't kill him.


Ignite + CC.

Then again, doesn't that kill anyone?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ignite + CC.
> Then again, doesn't that kill anyone?


Hard to just drop someone that has 3.5k hp and all damage items.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Hard to just drop someone that has 3.5k hp and all damage items.


Sion needs sooooo much farm in order to be strong.


----------



## bigal1542

Making another post because the last one was a few pages back:

Hey guys, making another post about a possible OCN team.

I am interested in getting some OCN guys together for a ranked team. Make sure you are 1400ish ELO are higher, and shoot me a PM

A few things about the team:
- We will be playing for fun. No designated practice times or scrims, unless of course we get to that level and want to make it big.
- No feeding, raging, or trolling will be accepted. I want this to be fun.
- I don't want this to be my team. I want to have it be our team. I may be captain as I got everyone together, but I want everyone to have an even say in things. My ultimate goal is to become good friends throughout the game.
- We have four guys interested already, and need some more.

All those interested PM me









If you aren't 1400ish yet, make sure to bust a nut and get there. We would love to have ya!


----------



## Crunkles

My friend is so bad at this game, and some of you have played with him so you can vouche for me. I end up playing with him because I feel bad not playing with an irl friend when we're both on vent. Getting him to be better at this point is out of the question, so all that is left is avoiding playing with him haha. Any of you ever have this issue, where you're trying to get better but your irl friends just make you worse when you play with them? Although I enjoy playing against them in a custom 4v4 or 5v5 to help them get better


----------



## stu.

Personally, I know I'm awful at FPS games. My friends are good at them. I stopped playing with them unless I'm drunk, or we're having a semi-LAN event. Took me a while to get to that point, but I think it may give them a more enjoyable experience overall, as the few times I do play, they get to insult/harass me, and I acknowledge that I am awful.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Personally, I know I'm awful at FPS games. My friends are good at them. I stopped playing with them unless I'm drunk, or we're having a semi-LAN event. Took me a while to get to that point, but I think it may give them a more enjoyable experience overall, as the few times I do play, they get to insult/harass me, and I acknowledge that I am awful.


I guess the difference is you know you're not an FPS guy, and don't mind them harassing you and have fun with it. My friend however thinks he's good, won't take advice or criticism, and rages about team members when more often than not he is the team's downfall. Playing with him so much I find myself doing the same things but have been getting better at avoiding it, just irritates me that his behavior has rubbed off on me.


----------



## Zackcy

I can't team fight with Cass. Her E is so bugged. Every team fight: I ulti, throw down a Q+W onto the stunned enemies, and EEEEE. After the first or second E, it goes on full CD. I only throw out the W JUST so I don't run into this problem, but it still happens.

Even in lane, from time to time. Land a Q, E, full CD.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I guess the difference is you know you're not an FPS guy, and don't mind them harassing you and have fun with it. My friend however thinks he's good, won't take advice or criticism, and rages about team members when more often than not he is the team's downfall. Playing with him so much I find myself doing the same things but have been getting better at avoiding it, just irritates me that his behavior has rubbed off on me.


Sounds like you should play "just for fun" when you are playing with your friend. I assume you're not playing ranked matches, so try out new/crazy build or anything else you might feel like doing. As counterproductive as it might seem (since you're trying to get better), the "I am going to lose, so I might as well have fun doing it" seems fitting here. I am not saying you shouldn't try to win; just have fun losing







.


----------



## TheOddOne

I always avoid playing with IRL friends, so that's a no problem for me


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Sounds like you should play "just for fun" when you are playing with your friend. I assume you're not playing ranked matches, so try out new/crazy build or anything else you might feel like doing. As counterproductive as it might seem (since you're trying to get better), the "I am going to lose, so I might as well have fun doing it" seems fitting here. I am not saying you shouldn't try to win; just have fun losing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh that's what I do already, but he makes it so bad sometimes that I have to mute him on ventrilo. Think it was Wednesday, I told him what he did wrong and he kept arguing that it wasn't his fault for running into the 1v5 and that we should have covered a quarter of the map to help him... Needless to say I made him rage and leave the vent channel, happens now and then when he's wrong but thinks he's right. But yea, I aim to just mess around with champs and builds, but I've been doing it for so long it gets old. Wish I'd have played more solo queue ranked last season, may have fixed my problem and I'd just be queue'ing at higher elo. Hopefully I can start duo'ing again and gain some elo.


----------



## rctrucker

I got my brother into the game, but he continues to get better not worse. As far as I am concerned if your not playing with people that are better than you are, your not getting any better.

Same thing goes if your playing with people that are worse than you are, you just get worse. You have the ability to get away with stupid moves because they don't capitalize on your mistakes.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I got my brother into the game, but he continues to get better not worse. As far as I am concerned if your not playing with people that are better than you are, your not getting any better.
> Same thing goes if your playing with people that are worse than you are, you just get worse. You have the ability to get away with stupid moves because they don't capitalize on your mistakes.


Which is why I'm trying to avoid playing with them all the time, because my decision making becomes greatly inhibited after a session with them.


----------



## Crunkles

So I found this quote in zorpnic's sig and realized I haven't seen Replica in this thread in a while:

Quote:Originally Posted by TFL Replica
OCN is awesome. There are no losers on OCN. Just people with lesser or greater degrees of awesomeness.


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Sion needs sooooo much farm in order to be strong.


Yeah, this seems to be the issue for me. When I can farm really well I can honestly 3 v 1 with Sion depending on who it is. He's so hard to kill when he's farmed and popping his ult and his ult is on a short cool down. He's really fun to play.


----------



## itzkin

WOW SINGED WHY ARE YOU TAKING ALL THE KILLS (me) I'M GONNA AFK YOU KS... Thats what I just got in solo queue. I singled handedly killed a team and my mid and bot cried I took "their" kills when they died.... what is this a new level of dumb?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> WOW SINGED WHY ARE YOU TAKING ALL THE KILLS (me) I'M GONNA AFK YOU KS... Thats what I just got in solo queue. I singled handedly killed a team and my mid and bot cried I took "their" kills when they died.... what is this a new level of dumb?


It's the same dumb that's always been there.


----------



## Zackcy

Rumble + Anivia teamfights are quite disgusting.

Almost as disgusting as Janna + Morgana


----------



## rctrucker

My favorite is morgana and kennen, no way to run, double WOTA, and %hp dmg... Mmmmmm.

I have run that comp and had 15% hp, just to hit "R" and get back up to 90%.


----------



## Zackcy

Ryze with double Wota is the best, because of all his single target damage, and the fact that he usually packs a lot of resistances.


----------



## stu.

What's than? Shen wasn't banned? I'm last pick, and we have no AP mid?

Ensue trololol game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> What's than? Shen wasn't banned? I'm last pick, and we have no AP mid?
> Ensue trololol game.


Pretty sure that Jax was trolling


----------



## stu.

I *think* he was playing seriously at first, but every gank attempt failed, then we started hunting him in the jungle.


----------



## Zackcy

I really don't want to play Dominion, but I need to farm some IP.


----------



## stu.

Not sure exactly what happened here, but somehow we ended up with a really weird comp. I ended up soloing top while Sion roamed... and this was the result.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly what happened here, but somehow we ended up with a really weird comp. I ended up soloing top while Sion roamed... and this was the result.


No pink skin.

soniamdissapoint


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> No pink skin.
> soniamdissapoint


qft


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ryze with double Wota is the best, because of all his single target damage, and the fact that he usually packs a lot of resistances.


You buy 2 Wotas on Ryze ?


----------



## Zackcy

Bought Olaf, lost 2 SR games terribly, and then tried Dominion and lost two games. 4 games in a row, with TERRIBLE losses just by playing Olaf.

***


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bought Olaf, lost 2 SR games terribly, and then tried Dominion and lost two games. 4 games in a row, with TERRIBLE losses just by playing Olaf.
> ***


Not everyone can be Prolaf



Enemy surrendered


----------



## Zackcy

Why haven't I played AP Kog yet? I have the legendary skin and everything.


----------



## Alonjar

How many champs would you guys consider yourself proficient with? My biggest problem has always been a lack of variety in champ selection.


----------



## Zackcy

First picked Karthus, enemy picked Leblanc.

Got a Negatron and a couple of potions on my first buy and just dominated her. Once I got blue, I forced her out of lane. I forced someone out of lane. As Karthus.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> First picked Karthus, enemy picked Leblanc.
> Got a Negatron and a couple of potions on my first buy and just dominated her. Once I got blue, I forced her out of lane. I forced someone out of lane. As Karthus.


He's been overpowered since beta.


----------



## Zackcy

Team OCN


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Team OCN


Kennen OP.


----------



## MINE

Is anyone here a 1900+ players? If so I'm trying to get there or if there's any 1700+ please send me a message, lets duo q =]. Been playing lol for under 6months and trying to get 1900+ before seasons 2 end =]


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Is anyone here a 1900+ players? If so I'm trying to get there or if there's any 1700+ please send me a message, lets duo q =]. Been playing lol for under 6months and trying to get 1900+ before seasons 2 end =]


Whoa, how many games have you played?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I'm so over the community in this game, every death is someone else's fault, no matter what the situation. They are never responsible for their crappy play.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Anyone here uses Teamspeak to communicate?


----------



## Alonjar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I'm so over the community in this game, every death is someone else's fault, no matter what the situation. They are never responsible for their crappy play.


In my opinion, the frustration level induced by dying or losing in games directly scales to how fun they are. The challenge is what makes the game fun, and what makes you coming back wanting to conquer a previously lost challenge. Its why I hate most modern games compared to old ones... modern devs try to take the "sting" out of deaths/losing.... and they kill the challenge as a result.


----------



## Alonjar

double post


----------



## Zackcy

Ranked 5s are fun.


----------



## TheOddOne

OCN team stronk !


----------



## golfergolfer

What are some thoughts on Ahri? Just putting it out there cause I wanna know


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What are some thoughts on Ahri? Just putting it out there cause I wanna know


Awesome mid, good top. She has good harass early game because of her Q. Her ult is a great tool for chasing down champs, it's like an instaflash. I have her and she is incredible


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> OCN team stronk !


Big hoot.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Big hoot.


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

So, it's almost 3am, I'm watching IEM Hannover on my main rig - League of Legends on the big monitor, Starcraft 2 on the small monitor. I'm posting on here with my netbook, I'm eating Eggo waffles and drinking beer. I've lost control of my life, I think.

Round 1 is CLG versus Dignitas.

CLG is running Swain top, Urgot mid, Mundo jungle, and Alistair + support Blitzcrank bot.
Dignitas is running Nidalee top, Mordekaiser mid, Shyvana jungle, and Corki + Janna bot.

CLG's Mundo got first blood on Mordekaiser.
Second kill was Mundo on Nidalee, first dragon was Dignitas.

Dignitas took every dragon and the only Baron.
Dignitas won, 17 kills versus 11.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Woot. 31/3/4 on my smurf. Carried 3v5 so hard with Ahri

5/4/10 on main with Garen. We were awesome


----------



## peterbazooka

I have a few real life friends I play LOL with and we have alot of fun, been playing over a year now (most fun is the custom 3v3 matches we all play together on vent). But the last few weeks they are all playing DOTA2 and I have been forced to solo queue more often. I'm about to uninstall the game because it seems about 50% of the games I play I run into someone that gets pissed off and talks **** before going afk or I play with someone that is so bad I can't stand it.

There really needs to be some sort of punishment that scares people from going afk. I hope DOTA2 is not free-to-play and costs at least $50 just so people will be afraid to get banned. Nobody cares if they get banned in a free game because they can just make a new account...


----------



## Zackcy

So seeing as I have a rune page for Udyr, I decided to try Skarner. Really strong champion. Really, really strong.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So seeing as I have a rune page for Udyr, I decided to try Skarner. Really strong champion. Really, really strong.


"I'm useless without Bear"


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> "I'm useless without Bear"


I've always wanted to play an all bear team.

So far: Voli, Annie, Udyr.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterbazooka*
> 
> I have a few real life friends I play LOL with and we have alot of fun, been playing over a year now (most fun is the custom 3v3 matches we all play together on vent). But the last few weeks they are all playing DOTA2 and I have been forced to solo queue more often. I'm about to uninstall the game because it seems about 50% of the games I play I run into someone that gets pissed off and talks **** before going afk or I play with someone that is so bad I can't stand it.
> There really needs to be some sort of punishment that scares people from going afk. I hope DOTA2 is not free-to-play and costs at least $50 just so people will be afraid to get banned. Nobody cares if they get banned in a free game because they can just make a new account...


It takes a long time to get to lvl30. If someone gets banned they've got a lot of work to get back to lvl30 and get all the ip for the champions. If on the other hand you get banned in HoN, you can instantly get back to where you were because there are no masteries, runes to worry about. That's why LoL only has report while HoN allows you to kick players.


----------



## stu.

Someone who is banned for offensive behavior is not going to need another level 30 account... If their behavior warrants a ban, they are most likely going to enjoy the freedom that the early levels give, and thus, enjoy destroyed those that are only beginning to learn the game.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Someone who is banned for offensive behavior is not going to need another level 30 account... If their behavior warrants a ban, they are most likely going to enjoy the freedom that the early levels give, and thus, enjoy destroyed those that are only beginning to learn the game.


If I lost my lvl30 account with all the purchased champions and runes, I would quit the game and play something else.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterbazooka*
> 
> I have a few real life friends I play LOL with and we have alot of fun, been playing over a year now (most fun is the custom 3v3 matches we all play together on vent). But the last few weeks they are all playing DOTA2 and I have been forced to solo queue more often. I'm about to uninstall the game because it seems about 50% of the games I play I run into someone that gets pissed off and talks **** before going afk or I play with someone that is so bad I can't stand it.
> There really needs to be some sort of punishment that scares people from going afk. I hope DOTA2 is not free-to-play and costs at least $50 just so people will be afraid to get banned. Nobody cares if they get banned in a free game because they can just make a new account...


Free accounts -> Ability to work around afk system -> lackluster reporting system -> no leaver bracket -> free accounts. You seem upset, try buying our new champion.


----------



## H Strong

So, I'm having a big issue with solo queue right now. It appears the games that I do really bad, and I mean really really bad, and should lose, I win. The team comes through and we win. However, in the games where I am dominating, and I mean 3-5 early game kills or getting farmed and destroying my lane and another, my team fails and we lose. I really don't get it. Does this happen to anyone else?

In games where I do bad, I do tend to lay low and farm while not feeding the other team. When farmed I do jump back into team fights and try to help the team win them. Could this be the x-factor in my case?


----------



## stu.

I've noticed that I win my mediocre games, lose my best games, and lose when I do terribly.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> So, I'm having a big issue with solo queue right now. It appears the games that I do really bad, and I mean really really bad, and should lose, I win. The team comes through and we win. However, in the games where I am dominating, and I mean 3-5 early game kills or getting farmed and destroying my lane and another, my team fails and we lose. I really don't get it. Does this happen to anyone else?
> In games where I do bad, I do tend to lay low and farm while not feeding the other team. When farmed I do jump back into team fights and try to help the team win them. Could this be the x-factor in my case?


Just depends on the champ you're playing, who you're facing, who your team is playing, and their ability. If you're doing the best on the team and playing a champ that doesn't carry late game well, you're prolly going to lose if others are doing poorly. If you aren't the best player on your team ability wise and your teammates are doing well, then you have a good chance of winning. If you want to win and carry every game, get good at champs who carry well late game like Trist, Sivir, or the many others.

Your jumping in to help with fights may not be helping your team depending on when you are joining and who you're on. If you're the tank and get there as everyone is almost dead, you going in probably isn't going to do anything unless their team is low too. Lots of variables here to analyze, and obviously hard to determine the single factor when there isn't going to be just one.

If you want someone to play with and see what's up just check the first post of this thread for account names and how to join the OCN LoL chat. People don't talk much in there, but its a decent way to see who is on if you don't have them on your FL. My IGN is Cynez and am always willing to play a normal or custom to help people learn what they're doing wrong. I'm still working to get better myself, but don't mind giving advice when I can.

I guess a 2 part question is in order to try and help me understand your "dilemma": What champ(s)/role(s) do you normally play and which are you best at?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterbazooka*
> 
> I have a few real life friends I play LOL with and we have alot of fun, been playing over a year now (most fun is the custom 3v3 matches we all play together on vent). But the last few weeks they are all playing DOTA2 and I have been forced to solo queue more often. I'm about to uninstall the game because it seems about 50% of the games I play I run into someone that gets pissed off and talks **** before going afk or I play with someone that is so bad I can't stand it.
> There really needs to be some sort of punishment that scares people from going afk. I hope DOTA2 is not free-to-play and costs at least $50 just so people will be afraid to get banned. Nobody cares if they get banned in a free game because they can just make a new account...


I've come to find solo queue'ing the easiest way to pub stomp, and when I want the challenge of carrying to play with my irl friends. But I can understand your frustration as it is bound to happen with any free game. This is why Riot implemented the ignore button on the tab screen or the /ignore "name here" command. If things are real bad, /ignore all mutes everyone. Muting normally solves most of my frustrations and allows me to finish the game rage free. If this fails just take a break and come back, or play ARAM/ARABot. Only time you really end up dealing with trolls in ARAM/ARABot are when they don't know the rules. While the Tribunal doesn't always seem to be helping, the stats they have based on reports shows when players have been banned temporarily, most stop receiving reports for repeat offenses. Riot has placed much of their community control on the community, so if you want a better community do what you can to help. I try to remember to do Tribunal but I have been lacking recently and I make sure to report those that verbally abuse others and ruin the game for both sides. And just remember if you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem


----------



## H Strong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just depends on the champ you're playing, who you're facing, who your team is playing, and their ability. If you're doing the best on the team and playing a champ that doesn't carry late game well, you're prolly going to lose if others are doing poorly. If you aren't the best player on your team ability wise and your teammates are doing well, then you have a good chance of winning. If you want to win and carry every game, get good at champs who carry well late game like Trist, Sivir, or the many others.
> Your jumping in to help with fights may not be helping your team depending on when you are joining and who you're on. If you're the tank and get there as everyone is almost dead, you going in probably isn't going to do anything unless their team is low too. Lots of variables here to analyze, and obviously hard to determine the single factor when there isn't going to be just one.
> If you want someone to play with and see what's up just check the first post of this thread for account names and how to join the OCN LoL chat. People don't talk much in there, but its a decent way to see who is on if you don't have them on your FL. My IGN is Cynez and am always willing to play a normal or custom to help people learn what they're doing wrong. I'm still working to get better myself, but don't mind giving advice when I can.
> I guess a 2 part question is in order to try and help me understand your "dilemma": What champ(s)/role(s) do you normally play and which are you best at?


Lately, I've come to know and love ranged ad carries, but I have been trying to learn many different support roles and getting back to melee ad. I'd say I'm best as ranged ad carry. Been bot a lot lately, but have seen mid and top in some of my last games.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> Lately, I've come to know and love ranged ad carries, but I have been trying to learn many different support roles and getting back to melee ad. I'd say I'm best as ranged ad carry. Been bot a lot lately, but have seen mid and top in some of my last games.


By "many different support roles" I believe you mean support champs. Although I suppose you can argue that with the support's "support role" changes depending on which champ you play, but that discussion isn't really what we're getting at here.

If your role seems to be switching each game, try sticking to the same champ in each role for a little while and see if that helps while if you're in the same role (i.e. support, ad carry, mid, top, jungler) each game, just try cycling through 2-3 champs after a couple games with each. This is of course if you have access to this many champs as I don't know your summoner level, how long you've been playing, etc.

If you're still working on leveling, acquiring champs, or working on rune pages, just try to have a generic AD page and AP page and cycle through all the free champs each week and don't bother getting champs til you have the runes you want/need. This helps learn roles, learn champs, and gain utility. I have a friend who almost refuses to play more than 4 or 5 champs, and has probably played a total of 15 in over a year of playing. So almost every game he will do one of the following:

A) Not know a champs abilities
B) Not know their ranges
C) Not know their damage outputs
D) Not know an estimate of their CDs
E) Apply all choices in conjunction on multiple champs on both teams during team fights

All of these normally lead to deaths and subsequently feeding, providing the enemy team with the snowballing they need (as the current meta is to use snowballing teams in NA).

I've blabbered on long enough I think









Edit: slow day at work....


----------



## Zackcy

Every time I play AD carry, I just farm, and we win in 25-30 minutes. My teammates usually carry. When ever I play a tanky DPS, **** hits the fan.


----------



## H Strong

You've got exactly what i mean with different support roles. Trying out different champs as support and running some as pure support (Soraka) and some as kill lane supports (Blitz, Mundo). Been playing for a little over a year now and yeah, I'm 30 with 9 rune pages. I have yet to play all champs and I'm still trying to get better at all roles and get use to ap mid (which I hate with a passion).

I really appreciate the help as I'm trying to get better and get to 1400 elo to join the OCN team (at 1203







). Guess its time to roll more bot games and many more normals out of my comfort zone to get better.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> You've got exactly what i mean with different support roles. Trying out different champs as support and running some as pure support (Soraka) and some as kill lane supports (Blitz, Mundo). Been playing for a little over a year now and yeah, I'm 30 with 9 rune pages. I have yet to play all champs and I'm still trying to get better at all roles and get use to ap mid (which I hate with a passion).
> I really appreciate the help as I'm trying to get better and get to 1400 elo to join the OCN team (at 1203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Guess its time to roll more bot games and many more normals out of my comfort zone to get better.


I'm 900 elo and I'm on the OCN team.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I *was previously almost 1400 elo but purposely dropped down to* 900 elo and I'm on the OCN team *as the team needed a 5th for a game and I was willing to help a brotha out*.


Fixed


----------



## H Strong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I'm 900 elo and I'm on the OCN team.


What the .... But, but, but the posts said you had to be 1400 elo


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> What the .... But, but, but the posts said you had to be 1400 elo


My post explains it better, ha.


----------



## Zackcy

Kog is the only carry that I can, carry with.

Once you get your core (IE, PD, LW), you just melt everything. Had a Wukong top and Shyvana jungle who ulti into the enemy team and cause a lot of disruption while I melted their whole team.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Who here plays MU Online? Not to advertise or anything, but I just want ppl to play with me


----------



## Maich

Been playing olaf lateley...well timed ganks= get fed early= stomp everyone late











Pretty cool when you can dive into enemy team and kill their two carrys before they tickle you to death


----------



## itzkin

Olaf's always been strong but his Q was my only problem with picking him up as a consistent hero. Now that it has been changed he might be a bit better haven't given him a try yet but might later on down the road.

Picked up lee sin because hes just too OP. Can't land his Q all the time but when I do I wreck their team.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Kog is the only carry that I can, carry with.
> Once you get your core (IE, PD, LW), you just melt everything. Had a Wukong top and Shyvana jungle who ulti into the enemy team and cause a lot of disruption while I melted their whole team.


Doesn't that imply to every other AD carry ? TROLOLOL


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Doesn't that imply to every other AD carry ? TROLOLOL


Yes, but Kog's kit gives him a free bloodrazor.

Enemy cait was fed, but I still took a dump on her team.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yes, but Kog's kit gives him a free bloodrazor.
> Enemy cait was fed, but I still took a dump on her team.


That's because Kog is the current meta breaker for bruiser teams without needing the bloodrazor. Double AP comps are better vs an AD Kog imo.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Kog is going to be everywhere, thanks to IEM Hannover. CLG had a 14/0/3 Kog'Maw.


----------



## prx prx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Kog is going to be everywhere, thanks to IEM Hannover. CLG had a 14/0/3 Kog'Maw.


Na that was crs cop vs Tsm that went 14-0.
But ya i agree, Kog is going to be apart of the new meta. Not because he works well bot lane, but EG and Crs have been doing well with AP kog in mid lane during scrims.


----------



## Zackcy

I liked playing Kog simply because I do good with him, I like void creatures that eat things (I own Cho and Kog's legendary skins), and I just love how well he scales into late game.

I really hate how people just go all meta sheep every time a new champion does well in a tournament. I have destroyed many shyvanas entering my jungle as Tiger Udyr with AD runes.

I just hope Orianna doesn't get popular.


----------



## TheOddOne

Orianna is bad, I don't know why Peke even picked her in Hannover, that's why they lost


----------



## prx prx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I liked playing Kog simply because I do good with him, I like void creatures that eat things (I own Cho and Kog's legendary skins), and I just love how well he scales into late game.
> I really hate how people just go all meta sheep every time a new champion does well in a tournament. I have destroyed many shyvanas entering my jungle as Tiger Udyr with AD runes.
> I just hope Orianna doesn't get popular.


Yea after every tournament there is a new champ that everyone begins to use (IEM Kiev=Shyvana) because someone does extremely well with them. Hopefully people start to use the Bliztstar bot lane instead of Kog, but who knows i guess we have to wait until next week.


----------



## Zackcy

Play Soraka, own everyone with my OP bananas, triple heal and armour buff, get friend requests


----------



## chia233

Amumurapetriplekilllollolollololollololosoop


----------



## S.M.

Every offline event everyone always gets a renob over kog'maw because he put out big numbers late-game and carried a winning game.

Then the event ends and people realize kog relies on a team even more than ashe and does nothing before late game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Every offline event everyone always gets a renob over kog'maw because he put out big numbers late-game and carried a winning game.
> Then the event ends and people realize kog relies on a team even more than ashe and does nothing before late game.


His pretty strong in lane once he hits 6, and has good poke all game long. But yes, he is sub par to other carriers pre late game.



First pick Leblanc. Good idea no?


----------



## TinDaDragon

I can't stand this community
Lvl 22 is sucks some ****. Ahri got clairvoyance. That's when you know ur gonna lose...


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't stand this community
> Lvl 22 is sucks some ****. Ahri got clairvoyance. That's when you know ur gonna lose...


You better get used to it...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't stand this community
> Lvl 22 is sucks some ****. Ahri got clairvoyance. That's when you know ur gonna lose...


Clairvoyance is not a bad summoner on anyone, I wouldn't take it on Ahri, but someone who isn't playing a support taking a support summoner is nice.


----------



## TheOddOne

CV is OP on Ahri, you can CV then blue and ulti in to steal blue buff, oh yeah !!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> CV is OP on Ahri, you can CV then blue and ulti in to steal blue buff, oh yeah !!


This guy knows whats up!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This guy knows whats up!


Obviously the guy I played with didn't. Dived into GP and Vayne at BOT! This team...


----------



## FyreBurn

just gonna say hi. =D


----------



## FyreBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Every offline event everyone always gets a renob over kog'maw because he put out big numbers late-game and carried a winning game.
> Then the event ends and people realize kog relies on a team even more than ashe and does nothing before late game.


kog's ult/poke can be very annoying... just spams everywhere and its pretty good for finishes and his atk spd is pretty high so he's not actually that bad


----------



## Zackcy

Scarra playing Morde, about to go to town.


----------



## Zackcy

CLG vs M5 is just starting.

And Dignitas vs aAA?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dignitas won 2-0


----------



## TinDaDragon

Wondering if TSM OddOne is ******ed. He looks like he gets no food and he can't speak...


----------



## Saken

..


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saken*
> 
> Im looking for some good people to play with. Have over 800 games played plz.
> User Name : Saik3N


Sorry, I don't fit into that category. I only have over 2500 games played....


----------



## chia233

Promumu.Feels bad man.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Orianna is bad, I don't know why Peke even picked her in Hannover, that's why they lost


I actually see Orianna as a good champ, she just requires more skill to play than other APs. She has a shield she can attach to nearby champs, then use her speed boost/slow to help that champ get away; she has a long ranged harass; a good passive for last hits; an ultimate that can save your team or kill theirs. I loved Ori on release, and still like to play her now and then but she needs some slight buffs.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saken*
> 
> Im looking for some good people to play with. Have over 800 games played plz.
> User Name : Saik3N


I'll drop you an add, do you play ranked at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Sorry, I don't fit into that category. I only have over 2500 games played....


2500 games, 250 wins


----------



## chia233

Enemy team picked Olaf second.Our fourth pick picked Irelia top.

Irelia punched himself in the face.

I love LoL.


----------



## Zackcy

How to play Fiora:

Wrigles

Double Swords

Double Swords

More double swords

and then maybe some AD. BUT I N33D CRIT


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 2500 games, 250 wins


----------



## Zackcy

I was removed from Team Oveclock


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I was removed from Team Oveclock


Cuz we had a stand-in


----------



## Zackcy

81 cs @ 41 minutes with RoA, a blasting wand, sorc boots, tear, playing Ryze. Almost 800 wins.

I don't know how.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 81 cs @ 41 minutes with RoA, a blasting wand, sorc boots, tear, playing Ryze. Almost 800 wins.
> I don't know how.


Because you don't really have to participate in league to win games. Which is why I am always surprised at how tight and sweaty the tryhards buttholes get about everything.

It's like, relax dude. You're playing the battlefield heroes equivalent of the moba genre. Win or lose you are still only playing league of legends, so just kill stuff and have a great time.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Because you don't really have to participate in league to win games. Which is why I am always surprised at how tight and sweaty the tryhards buttholes get about everything.
> It's like, relax dude. You're playing the battlefield heroes equivalent of the moba genre. Win or lose you are still only playing league of legends, so just kill stuff and have a great time.


There is no reason to build AP on Ryze, why should I relax, when I put 40 minutes into a game and lose because of someone's else lack of brain cells. This guy argues with me, for 10 minutes, and was completly on full tilt. He then starting asking why I built Warmogs on Irelia and no AD etc. The guy is a complete idiot, I've played this game for 500 hours, I shouldn't have to play with idiots.

And BF heroes doesn't have non sponsored tournaments that beat SC2's IEM views.


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do you counter Blanc? She seems so powerful with only a Mejah with 0 stack


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you counter Blanc? She seems so powerful with only a Mejah with 0 stack


I'm too lazy to look for it right now, but I want to say within the past 10-20 pages, there was a full on discussion about LB, how to play, and counters.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

I'm LVL 24. Working on getting into ranked.

Pwnin noobehs with TEEMO (aka T$MONEY)

Went 21*K* 7*D* 21*A* last game.

Game name is DERP MINION. (I only play with people with skype for voice comms just fyi)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qGmr8veUWY

MUSHROOM MUSHROOM!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you counter Blanc? She seems so powerful with only a Mejah with 0 stack


21/9/0 masteries, stand behind minions, flat MR blue, and buy null at lvl 1, play Cass too.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How to play Fiora:
> 
> Wrigles
> 
> Double Swords
> 
> Double Swords
> 
> More double swords
> 
> and then maybe some AD. BUT I N33D CRIT


But does she have sword boots? DOES SHE?!

BE THE MASTER.

BE THE DUNK.

BE DUNKMASTER YI.

I don't always buy phantom dancers , but when i do , i play yi.


----------



## chia233

Edit broken , AGAIN. Double posting:

Wow , i don't even believe this.TEAM THORNMAIL TOO GOOD. TOO GOOD.

http://db.tt/rIyV7tx6


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> There is no reason to build AP on Ryze, why should I relax, when I put 40 minutes into a game and lose because of someone's else lack of brain cells. This guy argues with me, for 10 minutes, and was completly on full tilt. He then starting asking why I built Warmogs on Irelia and no AD etc. The guy is a complete idiot, I've played this game for 500 hours, I shouldn't have to play with idiots.
> And BF heroes doesn't have non sponsored tournaments that beat SC2's IEM views.


Oh man. okay. lol.

You're playing the wrong game.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I've been playing AP morde all the way. Win, win win win!









I go Sorc Boots -> BotA -> MR Staff or Thornmail -> AWESOME Rabadons... then w/e if there is time

I love dominating mid and pissing off ranged AD/AP carries.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 21/9/0 masteries, stand behind minions, flat MR blue, and buy null at lvl 1, play Cass too.


I shall buy Cass. Muahahah

Should I buy Soraka too? My first game with her I went 2/3/15 and we made a comeback win


----------



## Zackcy

Galio dumps all over Leblanc. Hard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Oh man. okay. lol.
> You're playing the wrong game.


What you're saying doesn't make any sense.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Galio dumps all over Leblanc. Hard.
> What you're saying doesn't make any sense.


If you are so up in arms about losing a game because someone on your team wasn't as good as you, then league or any moba is not the game for you.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

Le blanc is only one char. If you now how she works and works as a team you can always topple one char.

Gank early and gank often is my motto.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Galio dumps all over Leblanc. Hard.
> What you're saying doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are so up in arms about losing a game because someone on your team wasn't as good as you, then league or any moba is not the game for you.
Click to expand...

Can you please make this clearer to the other 90% of LoL populace? They don't seem to get this either.


----------



## Zackcy

BRB


----------



## S.M.

Let us know how your first game goes, lol.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> BRB


Might want to censor ur tab, too.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Let us know how your first game goes, lol.


Bot game, quite a lot of fun.


----------



## rctrucker

http://www.own3d.tv/live/76717

Duo Q with cynez


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> BRB


Unfair bots are much better than real players btw


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Unfair bots are much better than real players btw


QFT


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Just starting playing with a bunch of new friends at school.

I'm loving Twisted Fate AD and Master Yi.


----------



## chia233

edit


----------



## chia233

The above can't be edited due to the ongoing bug , this is what i was supposed to post:

SO guise , i hard amumu isn't top ban anymore.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> The above can't be edited due to the ongoing bug , this is what i was supposed to post:
> SO guise , i hard amumu isn't top ban anymore.


> implying


----------



## Zackcy

At 900 elo, it is uncommon to see Amumu and Singed first picks/bans. They are SO OP MAN.

Dota 2 redefines OP.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> At 900 elo, it is uncommon to see Amumu and Singed first picks/bans. They are SO OP MAN.
> Dota 2 redefines OP.


haAHAHAHAHAHAhaHAH


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> At 900 elo, it is uncommon to see Amumu and Singed first picks/bans. They are SO OP MAN.
> 
> Dota 2 redefines OP.


At least its better because your teammates are not as heavy.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> At least its better because your teammates are not as heavy.


WRONG !!!!!!!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Playing with my 2nd account (since my main gets banned around the same day each month), these lower lvl matches really do play diff. Everyone has heal which gets annoying fast lol. Yi will lead me to 30 once again, so beastly, 2 dorans, while you build into your ad







.


----------



## stu.

Picks for my team:
First:
Jungle Amumu
Second round:
Top Irelia
AD Corki

...
Third:
Insta-lock Olaf.

Seriously? Left the game, waited 20 minutes before deciding to play a game.

Join game, full of people speaking french except for me and one other guy.

During bans, chose completely random champs, nothing that you normally would. Not a single OP champ was chosen. They first picked Shen, followed by Karthus on their second round.

Left the game as well.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Picks for my team:
> First:
> Jungle Amumu
> Second round:
> Top Irelia
> AD Corki
> ...
> Third:
> Insta-lock Olaf.
> Seriously? Left the game, waited 20 minutes before deciding to play a game.
> Join game, full of people speaking french except for me and one other guy.
> During bans, chose completely random champs, nothing that you normally would. Not a single OP champ was chosen. They first picked Shen, followed by Karthus on their second round.
> Left the game as well.


Never play on EU servers


----------



## stu.

Well, after a string of bad games, things are getting better today. I didn't take a picture of my first game ever as Cho'Gath, but I ended up going 3/2/7, and my team won. Was forced into top and we needed a tank, so that worked out quite well.

Here is my most recent game. Was quite fun.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Played with Brand again today. 9/2/7. So fed, I got rabadon @30


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Played with Brand again today. 9/2/7. So fed, I got rabadon @30


Hehehe, rabadon @ 30? You need to build that bad boy after 2 dorans and get it at 20m!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Hehehe, rabadon @ 30? You need to build that bad boy after 2 dorans and get it at 20m!


Meh. Hasn't played him for like a month
First game with 200cs @ 20








Idk what to build though

I usually
Doran --> Doran --> Boots --> Blasting --> DeathCap --> Void. Seems weak though


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Meh. Hasn't played him for like a month
> First game with 200cs @ 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk what to build though
> I usually
> Doran --> Doran --> Boots --> Blasting --> DeathCap --> Void. Seems weak though


Boots 3HP pots ->doran ->doran (3rd doran if your not getting blue buff or they have a strong jungle gank) ->

At this point if you have to go back and have 800-900g, get lvl 2 boots and pot/wards, if you have 1600+ get the needlessly large rod.

Then get LVL2 boots after the rod, into a deathcap.

It is all about counter building though, if your vs a viegar/leblanc get something like a ROA first, so you don't get bursted down. If your VS Galio or something tanky, get a hextech revolver to stay in lane.


----------



## andyroo89

sorry I have been inactive it involves a redhead girl.


----------



## Zackcy

Team was so heavy, couldn't carry as AD soraka


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Team was so heavy, couldn't carry as AD soraka


You're doing it wrong. Go AD Janna!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> sorry I have been inactive it involves a redhead *boy*.


Fixed... jk Andy


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> sorry I have been inactive it involves a redhead *boy*.


Fixed... jk Andy


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Fixed... jk Andy


I was going to be upset if I dyed my hair for nothing!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was going to be upset if I dyed my hair for nothing!


I'm sure if Andy passes on ya TheOddOne might take a "stab".


----------



## andyroo89

lol I am dead serious XD I got this girls number while back and she butt dialed me and said sorry for butt dialing you, I said, "oh ok" and so she asked what was up and we texted for couple of hours.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Playing with my 2nd account (since my main gets banned around the same day each month), these lower lvl matches really do play diff. Everyone has heal which gets annoying fast lol. Yi will lead me to 30 once again, so beastly, 2 dorans, while you build into your ad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do this: 2x Dorans ring> boots > sheen > wriggles > threads > hexdrinker/brutallizer > triforce >zeke/atmas and then whatever you want depending on team comp.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> lol I am dead serious XD I got this girls number while back and she butt dialed me and said sorry for butt dialing you, I said, "oh ok" and so she asked what was up and we texted for couple of hours.


So... A couple hours of texting cut into your forum time?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> So... A couple hours of texting cut into your forum time?


A couple hours spread over a couple weeks isn't much per day. Your absence was unwarranted.


----------



## stu.

Was a fun game. Me and AP teemo bot.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> A couple hours spread over a couple weeks isn't much per day. Your absence was unwarranted.


They texted with their genitals you idjit


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You're doing it wrong. Go AD Janna!


No bananas >.>


----------



## FyreBurn

I just decide to check this thread randomly and i'm disturbed. this is the first thing i saw-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> They texted with their genitals you idjit


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> So... A couple hours of texting cut into your forum time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> A couple hours spread over a couple weeks isn't much per day. Your absence was unwarranted.


sorry I mean that what happened recently, Majority of it was working/college and no this, im off of college this week and so I have little bit more time.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

My second PvP game ever.

TF and Nassus owned


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> My second PvP game ever.
> TF and Nassus owned


2nd win you mean


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> My second PvP game ever.
> TF and Nassus owned


You should play AP Twisted Fate, a lot stronger, and a lot more fun.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> My second PvP game ever.
> TF and *Nasus* owned


Right on! Glad to see you're enjoying yourself. LoL is a fun game despite the rage you'll see in this thread, and it's expected for people to get on your nerves from time to time. I think what I love most about this game, is it brings us back to the point in time where not everyone is a winner. These days everyone wins and people feel entitled to things they put no effort into.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You should play AP Twisted Fate, a lot stronger, and a lot more fun.


Agreed


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> My second PvP game ever.
> TF and Nassus owned


Why doesn't anyone farm!?

I lost an EZ game last night at around 35min and I had 300cs.


----------



## Zackcy

Karthus during beta could outrange Baron, had a 12 second wall, and his passive revived him if he killed someone during it?

Why didn't I play during beta T_T


----------



## TinDaDragon

Can't believe I got drafted to fight against lvl 30s, when my team is full of lvl 10 and no runes. Y DEY PLAY DRAFT MODEE????


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Karthus during beta could outrange Baron, had a 12 second wall, and his passive revived him if he killed someone during it?
> Why didn't I play during beta T_T


I remember Jax could dodge turret, and the free King Rammus skin, which I have, HUEHUHEUE


----------



## FyreBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I remember Jax could dodge turret, and the free King Rammus skin, which I have, HUEHUHEUE


Beta characters must have been so op


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FyreBurn*
> 
> Beta characters must have been so op


AP shaco was


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FyreBurn*
> 
> Beta characters must have been so op


Yeah but you can only play in the weekend though


----------



## chia233

I like how at this stage of the game LoL is STILL stealing abilities from DotA.


----------



## TheOddOne

DotA gonna die anyway, it's unavoidable, why not just steal everything ? Plus it isnt' copyright from Blizzard


----------



## Xerasyte

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Should I feel bad when I play with my low level friends? I don't feel like wasting time on a smurf account, so I just keep on using the same account I always do, runes and all.

The two buddies I rolled with are level 6 and 8. So, naturally I get queued up with people around their level, with the highest we see maybe breaking 12 or 14. Honestly, you could almost call it bullying, yet I don't feel bad about it in the slightest...

If only I was anything other than average when I played against people of my level.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I feel bad when I play with my low level friends? I don't feel like wasting time on a smurf account, so I just keep on using the same account I always do, runes and all.
> 
> The two buddies I rolled with are level 6 and 8. So, naturally I get queued up with people around their level, with the highest we see maybe breaking 12 or 14. Honestly, you could almost call it bullying, yet I don't feel bad about it in the slightest...
> 
> If only I was anything other than average when I played against people of my level.


Yes probably.Plus you're using tryndamere.I'd say maybe , MAYBE it would be not if you went dunkmaster yi or eve , xin etc.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FyreBurn*
> 
> Beta characters must have been so op


Jax would get 3k+ health building only damage items and pretty much 1v5

And who could forget: Penta Twitch.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I feel bad when I play with my low level friends? I don't feel like wasting time on a smurf account, so I just keep on using the same account I always do, runes and all.
> The two buddies I rolled with are level 6 and 8. So, naturally I get queued up with people around their level, with the highest we see maybe breaking 12 or 14. Honestly, you could almost call it bullying, yet I don't feel bad about it in the slightest...
> If only I was anything other than average when I played against people of my level.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Jax would get 3k+ health building only damage items and pretty much 1v5
> And who could forget: Penta Twitch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I feel bad when I play with my low level friends? I don't feel like wasting time on a smurf account, so I just keep on using the same account I always do, runes and all.
> The two buddies I rolled with are level 6 and 8. So, naturally I get queued up with people around their level, with the highest we see maybe breaking 12 or 14. Honestly, you could almost call it bullying, yet I don't feel bad about it in the slightest...
> If only I was anything other than average when I played against people of my level.


Dat build.

You shouldn't build Blood razorz or Ionic spark on AD carriers. Executioners is also a waste. Should of got more AD/ atk speed if you wanted more damage, or a GA or QSS.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I feel bad when I play with my low level friends? I don't feel like wasting time on a smurf account, so I just keep on using the same account I always do, runes and all.
> The two buddies I rolled with are level 6 and 8. So, naturally I get queued up with people around their level, with the highest we see maybe breaking 12 or 14. Honestly, you could almost call it bullying, yet I don't feel bad about it in the slightest...
> If only I was anything other than average when I played against people of my level.


When you bully people, it normally wouldn't take an hour...


----------



## stu.

None of my kills were intentional. Most of them were just consequences of using Ult + Shatter, or keeping Kat stunned.

Was funny.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> None of my kills were intentional. Most of them were just consequences of using Ult + Shatter, or keeping Kat stunned.
> Was funny.


I cant remember the last time I had someone on my team go 10/0, that wasn't me.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I cant remember the last time I had someone on my team go 10/0, that wasn't me.


That's why I'm not inviting Pin to games with us anymore lol. I don't remember the last time you were on a useful champ and 10/0


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> That's why I'm not inviting Pin to games with us anymore lol. I don't remember the last time you were on a useful champ and 10/0


I think the last time was in ranked 5s, a long time ago, and I was carrying with sivir or gragas.


----------



## itzkin

I heard singed sucks..


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I feel bad when I play with my low level friends? I don't feel like wasting time on a smurf account, so I just keep on using the same account I always do, runes and all.
> The two buddies I rolled with are level 6 and 8. So, naturally I get queued up with people around their level, with the highest we see maybe breaking 12 or 14. Honestly, you could almost call it bullying, yet I don't feel bad about it in the slightest...
> If only I was anything other than average when I played against people of my level.


Yeah you should feel bad for not getting 400 cs at 60 minutes


----------



## Zackcy

Lee Sin is sooo............wow.

Started off a game 0-5-3, and ended up 12-6. People say he falls off late game, yes he doesn't fill the generic carry dive role, but he has a lot of teamfight utility, a AoE knockup, and a **** ton of damage.


----------



## chia233

Wow , i have a shen that got first pick top that went against an annie and came out of the laning phase with 29cs.How the mother hooting hell do you do so hooting bad with motherhooting shen , i don't hooting get it ; even worse , why are these hooting people playing ranked? He doesn't even hooting shield me when i was about to die to annie combo and you guessed it! He was hooting useless lategame because killing creeps are for dummies , im hooting shen! I tank with no items! Well he got hooting raped by tristana late game and i lost another hooting game.

Im not sure but i guess the likes of sk , ww and noc can carry all the games at my elo because my teammates doesn't even have a sense of cohesion.

...Nah not raging.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Wow , i have a shen that got first pick top that went against an annie and came out of the laning phase with 29cs.How the mother hooting hell do you do so hooting bad with motherhooting shen , i don't hooting get it ; even worse , why are these hooting people playing ranked? He doesn't even hooting shield me when i was about to die to annie combo and you guessed it! He was hooting useless lategame because killing creeps are for dummies , im hooting shen! I tank with no items! Well he got hooting raped by tristana late game and i lost another hooting game.
> Im not sure but i guess the likes of sk , ww and noc can carry all the games at my elo because my teammates doesn't even have a sense of cohesion.
> ...Nah not raging.


Think of a number, multiply it by 2, then subtract the answer, then multiply by 1 again, that's the number of hoot I give.
Nah, joking


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Think of a number, multiply it by 2, then subtract the answer, then multiply by 1 again, that's the number of hoot I give.
> Nah, joking


multiply everything the oddone says by 0


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> *divide* everything the oddone says by 0


Fixed


----------



## TFL Replica

Lulu artwork is my new desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Zackcy

They are retiring a bunch of old skins.

And I have just enough for Phantom Karthus.


----------



## stu.

This was my last game leveling up, regardless of win or loss, I knew I would hit 30.

Definitely an epic match, although obviously, the outcome wasn't in our favor. I destroyed top lane though!


----------



## rctrucker

TSM running Urgot + Soraka bottom, THATS MAH TEAM RIGHT THUR.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> TSM running Urgot + Soraka bottom, THATS MAH TEAM RIGHT THUR.


Urgot, The Destroyer of Bottom Lane.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Finally broke my 4 games lost in one day with a premade. Btw, that xerath fed in one of my games today, too. He also talked doodoo and blamed a Brand who was 9/3 KSing


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> TSM running Urgot + Soraka bottom, THATS MAH TEAM RIGHT THUR.


That is sooooooooooo last IEM.We run twich and eve bot now.

INVISIBLE LANE , bleach!


----------



## Zackcy

So I bought Urgot. He is a lot of fun. A lot. I went mid with mild success. Went bot lane, and did really well.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> TSM running Urgot + Soraka bottom, THATS MAH TEAM RIGHT THUR.
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooooooooooo last IEM.We run twich and eve bot now.
> 
> INVISIBLE LANE , bleach!
Click to expand...











Not sure if srs.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> That is sooooooooooo last IEM.We run twich and eve bot now.
> INVISIBLE LANE , bleach!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*


----------



## stu.

I don't even know how to describe this game... outside of... LEGENDARY!

Wait.

It gets better.

Watch it here!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> I don't even know how to describe this game... outside of... LEGENDARY!
> Wait.
> It gets better.
> Watch it here!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> I don't even know how to describe this game... outside of... LEGENDARY!
> Wait.
> It gets better.
> Watch it here!


Garen's 218 CS is OP


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know how to describe this game... outside of... LEGENDARY!
> 
> Wait.
> 
> It gets better.
> 
> Watch it here!


Ah , good old 5 smite.I DARE YOU do smite steal baron.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> That is sooooooooooo last IEM.We run twich and eve bot now.
> INVISIBLE LANE , bleach!
Click to expand...


----------



## prznar1

Lo, an EUNE player here ;p Summoner name - panzar01. Playing lots of different champs but hate playing support and ad carry.


----------



## ThePhlood

Hey guys I'm looking for some people to join my new competitive team. I need a solo top and a support. If you want to join go to www.sbgaming.net and go to the apply tab. Hope to see some people from OCN apply!


----------



## ThePhlood

It seems the apply tab was bugged and no applications got through, please try again now.


----------



## stu.

Your website shows nothing about who you are, what your qualifications are, other members of the team, etc.

Might want to make it more professional before trying to get people to join.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Your website shows nothing about who you are, what your qualifications are, other members of the team, etc.
> Might want to make it more professional before trying to get people to join.


It does say who is on the team and what we play on the league of legends tabs, our stream, and the upcoming tournaments we will be entering


----------



## andyroo89

Saw the name "serious business" I just stopped..

*sigh* 1/10 for making me reply.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Saw the name "serious business" I just stopped..
> *sigh* 1/10 for making me reply.


Y so seriuz?


----------



## stu.

I believe this is the definition of denying someone a lane.

Cho vs. Fiora.

My one death was when I got cocky. I had gone back at 12 minutes for my Rod of Ages, and never since. I had 5,000g to spend, but just kept destroying lane. Eventually, this caught up to me when LeBlanc, Fiora, and Shyv descended upon me like manmen from Hell. Needless to say, I died due to my complete lack of wards at that point.


----------



## prznar1

today is the last day of epic sale on many skins guys


----------



## golfergolfer

what u guys think... looking for a ad carryish:
Pantheon
Twitch
Xin Zhao
other champs are welcomed just not above 3150.


----------



## prznar1

totally different playstyles here. hard to compare them.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> I believe this is the definition of denying someone a lane.
> Cho vs. Fiora.
> My one death was when I got cocky. I had gone back at 12 minutes for my Rod of Ages, and never since. I had 5,000g to spend, but just kept destroying lane. Eventually, this caught up to me when LeBlanc, Fiora, and Shyv descended upon me like manmen from Hell. Needless to say, I died due to my complete lack of wards at that point.


I don't get RoA on Cho, the mana is unneccesary, the health is also unnecesarry, and the AP isn't all that great. Not worth a slot in a six item build, and not a good item on Cho overall for the cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> what u guys think... looking for a ad carryish:
> Pantheon
> Twitch
> Xin Zhao
> other champs are welcomed just not above 3150.


Pantheon is pretty strong early on, his late game is lacking. He isn't an AD carry.

Twitch is the strongest champion in the game with his full build, but good luck getting that.

Xin is stupidly underpowered. However, if you want to be a man, only way to go.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Y so seriuz?


im not even worked up over it, just sighing for the people that take this game serious.


----------



## DjDbend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> im not even worked up over it, just sighing for the people that take this game serious.


Its okay andyroo we dont want you any way


----------



## prznar1

ive just bought WW (and that skin - wilder warwick from sale. few hours left guys) and i must say that after playing him for the first time, and getting +20 kills, he is so funny to play







and so easy! Now i wonder why i didnt bought him earlier


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I don't get RoA on Cho, the mana is unneccesary, the health is also unnecesarry, and the AP isn't all that great. Not worth a slot in a six item build, and not a good item on Cho overall for the cost.


So... what would you buy instead? I usually end up with around 200+ armor and 150+ MR... I don't really see the need for more resistance items. As far as mana goes, by the time I had the above build, I didn't even need blue buff to continuously harass. I'm open to suggestions however, as I'm always looking to improve.

On another note, here is a video I recorded about a week ago. I just got around to uploading it. Due to copyright issues, I had to remove all sound from the video.




This is my first foray into using FRAPS... since I had not turned off my folding clients, there a couple spots where I experienced quite a loss of FPS.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So... what would you buy instead? I usually end up with around 200+ armor and 150+ MR... I don't really see the need for more resistance items. As far as mana goes, by the time I had the above build, I didn't even need blue buff to continuously harass. I'm open to suggestions however, as I'm always looking to improve.


My final build on cho looks something like this when I'm not trolling on AS Cho:

Boots, Frozen heart, Randuins, wits end, Force of Nature, GA

Sometimes throw a Warmogs in their, sometimes an Aegis. Varies game to game. Been a few weeks since my last Cho spree so can't give you a more detailed build order atm, but it should be fairly straight forward if you've gotten the basics of counter building down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> ive just bought WW (and that skin - wilder warwick from sale. few hours left guys) and i must say that after playing him for the first time, and getting +20 kills, he is so funny to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so easy! Now i wonder why i didnt bought him earlier


WW is pretty easy to play, but easy to make game losing mistakes on. Needs some aggression but too much can get you killed over and over.


----------



## Ishinomori

Login is Ishin0mori, main is Talon, though I also play rammus...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> Login is Ishin0mori, main is Talon, though I also play rammus...


What server? Always helps to mention that too


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Needs some aggression but too much can get you killed over and over.


That lesson ive already learned









Lucky me that i was able to carry that game (and ashe in late game got some items too. She had nice farm so you know







ashe +5g) cuz we had a rammus that was feeding. He was saying that he is a tank and he must die. LOL. + i was with Ashe on ts and we could get nice team work while we were killing sion (my ulti + her stun = ad sion could not start hitting anyone with his ulti on).

I wonder about one thing. Why im always the only one on OCN channel on EUNE serwer.


----------



## itzkin

Go top as singed, push to tower, run past tower kill minions. Repeat. Decimate.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Go top as singed, push to tower, run past tower kill minions. Repeat. Decimate.


There are some singed counters so be careful when going crazy on him. I had trouble with a Vlad running ghost+ignite, vs my Ghost TP. It was fine until he finished wota...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> im not even worked up over it, just sighing for the people that take this game serious.


Shaco "Why so serious?"


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> What server? Always helps to mention that too


North America!


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> im not even worked up over it, just sighing for the people that take this game serious.


Some people like competitive play, and other don't. That doesn't mean you have to bash the people who do enjoy playing competitively, and I don't know why you are getting worked up over a team name...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Some people like competitive play, and other don't. That doesn't mean you have to bash the people who do enjoy playing competitively, and I don't know why you are getting worked up over a team name...


It's andy... you'll learn


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It's andy... you'll learn


Nah, I won't. I don't like ignorant people who instantly bash peoples ideas when I was just looking for a few players to play with since I don't like playing 5v5 games with 2 randoms...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Nah, I won't. I don't like ignorant people who instantly bash peoples ideas when I was just looking for a few players to play with since I don't like playing 5v5 games with 2 randoms...


I played competitive in other games, I am not ignorant to know a lot of games with competitive community will have players with attitude problem 10x worse than just the regular players or "casuals" as the competitive people call them. Just hearing them complain to their teammates what they are doing wrong and then the players will get defensive and leave the team cause of it.

Sure there is some teams out there that will discuss (not argue) what they *as a team* did wrong but that is only 10% of those teams (or less) do that.

That is fine if you think I'm ignorant about competitive scene I experience that annoying crap in other games and it appears to be no different in LoL.

@thephlood: I did not bash your idea I said "read serious business and stopped there, 1/10 for making me reply"

First off sure that seemed douchey but I did not tell you to leave or stop posting in here (like I would do that to begin with) You can look for players here this thread has good comp players.









If I was better at this game and liked competitive scene I would've applied. But I'm not and my attitude is not like this in game (not like it use to be) but there will be users that will disagree with that and I do not care.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjDbend*
> 
> Its okay andyroo we dont want you any way


Hmm, I have been in this thread for a while I'm not leaving, I don't post here as often as I use to.


----------



## ThePhlood

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I played competitive in other games, I am not ignorant to know a lot of games with competitive community will have players with attitude problem 10x worse than just the regular players or "casuals" as the competitive people call them. Just hearing them complain to their teammates what they are doing wrong and then the players will get defensive and leave the team cause of it.
> Sure there is some teams out there that will discuss (not argue) what they *as a team* did wrong but that is only 10% of those teams (or less) do that.
> That is fine if you think I'm ignorant about competitive scene I experience that annoying crap in other games and it appears to be no different in LoL.
> @thephlood: I did not bash your idea I said "read serious business and stopped there, 1/10 for making me reply"
> First off sure that seemed douchey but I did not tell you to leave or stop posting in here (like I would do that to begin with) You can look for players here this thread has good comp players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was better at this game and liked competitive scene I would've applied. But I'm not and my attitude is not like this in game (not like it use to be) but there will be users that will disagree with that and I do not care.
> Hmm, I have been in this thread for a while I'm not leaving, I don't post here as often as I use to.






I wasn't saying you were ignorant in the competitive scene, I just thought it was stupid how you can just judge someone or something by the name of a team. We are not serious beyond any means, its more ironic if anything. I think we just misunderstood each other


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> I wasn't saying you were ignorant in the competitive scene, I just thought it was stupid how you can just judge someone or something by the name of a team. We are not serious beyond any means, its more ironic if anything. I think we just misunderstood each other


May have, Lets try this again

My name is andy and I have addiction to redhead girls.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> May have, Lets try this again
> My name is andy and I have addiction to redhead girls.


Haha alright







,

I'm Ian and I have an addiction to League of Legends


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Haha alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> I'm Ian and I have an addiction to League of Legends


That is not healthy.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That is not healthy.


It goes Hand in hand with my caffeine addiction too lol

EDIT: Oh and Grats for that nice folding, I had to shut my rig down because of Texas getting hotter


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Haha alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> I'm Ian and I have an addiction to League of Legends


I tend to do this.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> It goes Hand in hand with my caffeine addiction too lol
> EDIT: Oh and Grats for that nice folding, I had to shut my rig down because of Texas getting hotter


SHUT DOWN A RIG?!?!

Get an A/C, you live in TX, you should have plenty of AC to cool things down!

I had to put a window unit in my office because the central air couldn't keep up with the folding!


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> There are some singed counters so be careful when going crazy on him. I had trouble with a Vlad running ghost+ignite, vs my Ghost TP. It was fine until he finished wota...


Singed counters do not exist. Most PUGs are bad so don't run teleport. Run offensive singed 9/21/0 against a vlad with ignite = GG VLAD.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Haha alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> I'm Ian and I have an addiction to League of Legends


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> It goes Hand in hand with my caffeine addiction too lol
> EDIT: Oh and Grats for that nice folding, I had to shut my rig down because of Texas getting hotter


I see no postbit, do you not fold for OCN?


----------



## rctrucker

I used to play singed all the time, but champs like renekton, the newly changed vlad (only when running ghost ignite), teemo, and a couple other champs, when played to my level, give me trouble. I was on my 1400 elo smurf, and only had AD runes to put in there, but I figured at that elo, I could out play them with singed.

Which, when it came down to it, I only died once, and out CS'd the vlad by 30. I don't think I lost the lane, but I couldn't shut vlad down, which is what I need to do on singed to help carry.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> It goes Hand in hand with my caffeine addiction too lol
> EDIT: Oh and Grats for that nice folding, I had to shut my rig down because of Texas getting hotter
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT DOWN A RIG?!?!
> 
> Get an A/C, you live in TX, you should have plenty of AC to cool things down!
> 
> I had to put a window unit in my office because the central air couldn't keep up with the folding!
Click to expand...

+1 to this. I ran my AC late into November/early December, and just reinstalled it.

*EDIT*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riot*
> *Crest of the Ancient Golem scaling Mana Regeneration reduced to 0.5% of maximum Mana/Energy from 1%*


Nobody is talking about the 50% nerf to blue buff, why?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> +1 to this. I ran my AC late into November/early December, and just reinstalled it.
> *EDIT*
> Nobody is talking about the 50% nerf to blue buff, why?


It is a ryze nerf imo. I don't know why they base it off of max mana, and not just change it to flat mana/energy regen.


----------



## golfergolfer

Pantheon or Xin Zhao? Comments?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It is a ryze nerf imo. I don't know why they base it off of max mana, and not just change it to flat mana/energy regen.


Yup, Ryze OP. But you're right that it should be done like that.

May start folding, idk though. If I do I'd buy a new rig and use my current one to fold, so expensive...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Pantheon or Xin Zhao? Comments?


Mantheon!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Pantheon or Xin Zhao? Comments?


I do not play eather of those, but I have seen people use Pantheon more effectivly than Xin. Although, I do see a lot of people feed by leaping into a situation they should have never leaped into!


----------



## golfergolfer

OK Pantheon it is







and i wont be like the reets who ult baron to try and steal it and end up dying


----------



## Zackcy

Bot games> Solo que


----------



## prznar1

Hah, playing soraka with good ad carry is nearly must win.

three last games and my friend that was playing ad carry (he luvs it) was getting +15 kills and we were winning two of three games (one was epic fail on the rest of team).


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Hah, playing soraka with good ad carry is nearly must win.
> three last games and my friend that was playing ad carry (he luvs it) was getting +15 kills and we were winning two of three games (one was epic fail on the rest of team).


I perfer Jana to soraka, She can do much more than just toss a heal once every 15 seconds. You should try her out


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> There are some singed counters so be careful when going crazy on him. I had trouble with a Vlad running ghost+ignite, vs my Ghost TP. It was fine until he finished wota...
> 
> 
> 
> Singed counters do not exist. Most PUGs are bad so don't run teleport. Run offensive singed 9/21/0 against a vlad with ignite = GG VLAD.
Click to expand...

Gangplank and Riven will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I don't get RoA on Cho, the mana is unneccesary, the health is also unnecesarry, and the AP isn't all that great. Not worth a slot in a six item build, and not a good item on Cho overall for the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> So... what would you buy instead? I usually end up with around 200+ armor and 150+ MR... I don't really see the need for more resistance items. As far as mana goes, by the time I had the above build, I didn't even need blue buff to continuously harass. I'm open to suggestions however, as I'm always looking to improve.
Click to expand...

Before cho nerf i start with doran's ring(after the lowered mana cost buff , pre-buff i went for meki instead( , get boots , giant's belt , warden's mail/shroud and cloak , mejais , finish boots and build accordingly.RoA is a situational buy if you are fed enough but generally i can't find any use for the AP simply because by the time he gets to midgame with 100 AP , i rather have defensive stats to keep me from dying to keep my stacks.From experience i will say that wits end is a terrible item for him simply because he does not have the constant CC required to keep them in place without frozen mallet , even then i would prefer the bonus AP from malady and get my MR from FoN instead.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Lulu and Olaf/Volibear ohgodwhythepain
> 
> This combination is utterly rediculous. A team with Olaf and Lulu will be UNSTOPPABLE late game. It's insanity. Olaf flashes or ghosts into their team, Presses R and proceeds to decimate their team. Olafs biggest problem is that he's melee and therefor kitable, And with Lulus ultimate on he has a slow field and is immune to CC. Combine that with his ape-**** damage output and slow of his own and you have a true monster.


Saw this on reddit. Sounds really intresting. Olaf with an AoE slow and bonus health :megusta:


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> I perfer Jana to soraka, She can do much more than just toss a heal once every 15 seconds. You should try her out


Nah, maybe Sona. Me and my friend like the real heals then shields (+ ulti but that can be tossed once per minute)

But dont underestimate soraka. She can greatly bump your armor while healing, + silence. that is nice combo. + global ulti.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Nah, maybe Sona. Me and my friend like the real heals then shields (+ ulti but that can be tossed once per minute)
> But dont underestimate soraka. She can greatly bump your armor while healing, + silence. that is nice combo. + global ulti.


While Janna is currently one of the strongest support champs, Sona and Soraka are as well. All depends on the AD champ and how good you are at the support. Lately I've preferred Alistar to any other support, all that matters is playstyle and experience and picking accordingly.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> While Janna is currently one of the strongest support champs, Sona and Soraka are as well. All depends on the AD champ and how good you are at the support. Lately I've preferred Alistar to any other support, all that matters is playstyle and experience and picking accordingly.


Cynez plays a lot of support, I can attest to that.

It is all about play style though, a good sona ult can be an easy double kill for bottom lane, but a good alistar can make that happen without an ult.

If you play Janna/soraka you have a to be good at predicting damage, shielding and healing right before they take damage. Silencing and tornadoes for when you need to stop an ult or CC someone your trying to kill.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Lulu and Olaf/Volibear ohgodwhythepain
> 
> This combination is utterly rediculous. A team with Olaf and Lulu will be UNSTOPPABLE late game. It's insanity. Olaf flashes or ghosts into their team, Presses R and proceeds to decimate their team. Olafs biggest problem is that he's melee and therefor kitable, And with Lulus ultimate on he has a slow field and is immune to CC. Combine that with his ape-**** damage output and slow of his own and you have a true monster.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on reddit. Sounds really intresting. Olaf with an AoE slow and bonus health :megusta:
Click to expand...

Oh you should have seen it before the nerf on R , riot was lying to you about that.Olaf never took more damage than he dished out with W and E because of lifesteal and with 150 armor and 100 MR you see on him , he will be an unstoppable machine with that ult from lulu.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh you should have seen it before the nerf on R , riot was lying to you about that.Olaf never took more damage than he dished out with W and E because of lifesteal and with 150 armor and 100 MR you see on him , he will be an unstoppable machine with that ult from lulu.


Lifesteal nerf comes with the new champ! Although you will see me with a BT on Sivir more often now.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Saw this on reddit. Sounds really intresting. Olaf with an AoE slow and bonus health :megusta:


BRB


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> BRB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


epic.


----------



## TinDaDragon

What lifesteal nerf?














This nocturn was playing and all he has to do to win was "LifeStealLifeStealLifeStealLifeStealLifeSteal" and beat one of our guy down. Fortunately, we all got thornmail and owned his team









Anyways, how long do u guys it would take for Intel to write me back in the mail?


----------



## Myrtl

•New Item: Maw of Malmortius ◦Recipe: Hexdrinker + Pickaxe
◦Total gold cost: 3300 (combine cost: 925)
◦+55 Attack Damage
◦+36 Magic Resist
◦Unique Passive: +1 Attack Damage for every 2.5% health missing.
◦Unique Passive: If you would take magic damage which would leave you at less than 30% of your maximum health, you gain a shield which absorbs 400 magic damage for 5 seconds. 60 second cooldown.

No one has mentioned the new item yet! Too bad its so expensive.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> •New Item: Maw of Malmortius ◦Recipe: Hexdrinker + Pickaxe
> ◦Total gold cost: 3300 (combine cost: 925)
> ◦+55 Attack Damage
> ◦+36 Magic Resist
> ◦Unique Passive: +1 Attack Damage for every 2.5% health missing.
> ◦Unique Passive: If you would take magic damage which would leave you at less than 30% of your maximum health, you gain a shield which absorbs 400 magic damage for 5 seconds. 60 second cooldown.
> No one has mentioned the new item yet! Too bad its so expensive.


Our morde had it when we were fighting Lulu


----------



## stu.

New item is ridic. I've seen it save so many people.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> BRB


I love those commics. They are all the same, but always entertain.


----------



## prznar1

Nah. EUNE server went down.


----------



## golfergolfer

What are the thoughts on Volibear? Looking for a tanky, dps type champ.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What are the thoughts on Volibear? Looking for a tanky, dps type champ.


Garen?
Voli is pure tanky
Look on Shyvanna, too. great jungler and ganking capabiliies


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What are the thoughts on Volibear? Looking for a tanky, dps type champ.


BAD BAD BAD


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What are the thoughts on Volibear? Looking for a tanky, dps type champ.


Try riven, you will be in love. she is soo strong

EDIT: I just realized your name odd one







TSM all the way



He sure is an odd one lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Try riven, you will be in love. she is soo strong
> EDIT: I just realized your name odd one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSM all the way
> 
> He sure is an odd one lol


Inb4 Andy's clarification,
I'm not TheOddOne, I was watching his stream while making an account on OCN though


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Inb4 Andy's clarification,
> I'm not TheOddOne, I was watching his stream while making an account on OCN though


I know thats why I said "he", Plus he isnt canadian nor enjoys hockey haha


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Inb4 Andy's clarification,
> I'm not TheOddOne, I was watching his stream while making an account on OCN though


lol that image is saved in my OCN album.


----------



## ThePhlood

I already have all the champions and runes I want...What to do with the ip?


----------



## stu.

Buy champions you will never play?

And unless you have 9 of every rune, you will never have enough!


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Buy champions you will never play?
> And unless you have 9 of every rune, you will never have enough!


Haha, I guess I might as well get all the champs. Maybe not garen though. I. Hate. Him.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Buy champions you will never play?
> And unless you have 9 of every rune, you will never have enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I guess I might as well get all the champs. Maybe not garen though. I. Hate. Him.
Click to expand...

*DEMACIA!!!!!!*

[/endspintowin]


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Garen?
> Voli is pure tanky
> Look on Shyvanna, too. great jungler and ganking capabiliies


I will give garen a try, have shyv and I love her (kinda)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> BAD BAD BAD


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Try riven, you will be in love. she is soo strong


I have tried her and I dont know if she is soo strong. I played her right after her nerf and she was meh. not worth 6300 imo


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Oh you should have seen it before the nerf on R , riot was lying to you about that.Olaf never took more damage than he dished out with W and E because of lifesteal and with 150 armor and 100 MR you see on him , he will be an unstoppable machine with that ult from lulu.
> 
> 
> 
> Lifesteal nerf comes with the new champ! Although you will see me with a BT on Sivir more often now.
Click to expand...

To be honest the new item would have too much synergy with lifesteal though the nerf was unnecessary simply because of what is said in the ahri patch preview.Lifesteal is only a problem lategame because there isn't a cap(or soft cap) on the maximum amount of life you can get back each hit so a fed vayne can easily be getting 300 hp back per hit because of it.

I was like



When i saw the lifesteal nerf but then i was like



When i saw irelia nerf.Now nerf her passive next!

Climbing up the ladders , yi style.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> 
> I already have all the champions and runes I want...What to do with the ip?


I no see Lulu?


----------



## prznar1

First ranked with Soraka + Urgot at bot, against Lulu and Graves. Lulu is so OP early game. Her range is WAY to big, and slow is to great. However, warding bushes and seeing her all the time + Sorakas silence is a good counter on her. When i just saw her moving to use spell i simply silenced her and it was no no for her







.


----------



## Crunkles

I love how everyone hates on irelia for being OP. A champ that has to afk farm for 30 minutes is not OP, and those complaining about her pre and post nerf clearly don't gank her to stop her.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Climbing up the ladders , yi style.


Haha that post game chat









Teach me how to dunk


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Climbing up the ladders , yi style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that post game chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach me how to dunk
Click to expand...

Ask , And Thast Will Be Enlightened!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I love how everyone hates on irelia for being OP. A champ that has to afk farm for 30 minutes is not OP, and those complaining about her pre and post nerf clearly don't gank her to stop her.


The problem has always been because you can't stop her from farming due to her W.If you harass your opponent you will inevitably miss out your own cs and sometimes push the lane , irelia would mitigate all that damage just by hitting the creeps under the tower which made your harass useless.


----------



## rctrucker

Working hard today.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## Bastyn99

Just migrated from EuNE to EuW and to celebrate, I bought some new champs, including Lulu, and she is definitely my new fav support champ (until she gets nerfed at least). She has lots of kewl utilities, and actually also the ability to do decent damage. I got one kill where I send my Pixie to an opponent and then while I was out of range to hit him with my Q, my Pixie was in range because he was following the enemy, so I got the kill like that. Fun little champ, only gripe is base movement speed, so low T.T


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Just migrated from EuNE to EuW and to celebrate, I bought some new champs, including Lulu, and she is definitely my new fav support champ (until she gets nerfed at least). She has lots of kewl utilities, and actually also the ability to do decent damage. I got one kill where I send my Pixie to an opponent and then while I was out of range to hit him with my Q, my Pixie was in range because he was following the enemy, so I got the kill like that. Fun little champ, only gripe is base movement speed, so low T.T


She can be an AP carry if need to. You haven't tried it yet?


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 
> 
> Working hard today.


Ewww rain man


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> She can be an AP carry if need to. You haven't tried it yet?


Only played three games with her so far. My first three draft mode games aswell.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


>mfw


----------



## stu.

A day in the life of Riot Matchmaking (Normals):

Game 1: You win, here are some tougher opponents.

Game 2: Wow! You still won, please have some tougher opponents!

Game 3:Really? Can you please lose?

Game 4: Here are people that have won twice as many games as you, enjoy! ..
Wait, you won?

Game 5: These people have TRIPLE the wins you do! Enjoy! ...
Oh you lost.

Game 6: These people have TRIPLE the wins you do, enjoy! ...
Haha you lost again.

Game 7: These people have TRIPLE the wins you do! I think...
... wait, you lost again?

... repeat.


----------



## chia233

Example game for cho'gath which i haven't played in a few months for the poster above:



Didn't do so well csing or avoiding ganks but meh.

Dropbox file for the replay

Editoesn't matter , been cut.1337


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Ewww rain man


You can dis the rainmans team play, but his solo play and duelist style is fun to watch!


----------



## stu.

I've only had a chance to play Cho once since reading the prior suggested of skipping RoA, but I did enjoy the game going straight into a "tanky" state. However, I played extremely poorly, and received no support from my team, so I cost us a lot of early game troubles.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Ewww rain man
> 
> 
> 
> You can dis the rainmans team play, but his solo play and duelist style is fun to watch!
Click to expand...

I dunno. I don't really like him or think he is that great. Odd one and Dyrus are my favorite to watch


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I've only had a chance to play Cho once since reading the prior suggested of skipping RoA, but I did enjoy the game going straight into a "tanky" state. However, I played extremely poorly, and received no support from my team, so I cost us a lot of early game troubles.


Again i say it is a situational item if you are doing well , as in if you are sure that you can farm the remaining 2k gold to buy tanky items and have good survivability in a teamfight then go for it.I do suggest you rush a giant's belt after boots though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Rain Man could be a comedian if he doesn't wanna pursuit in LoL anymore.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Rain Man could be a comedian if he doesn't wanna pursuit in LoL anymore.


I enjoy it a lot, besides you can watch it for an hour, and be guaranteed to see him out play someone during that hour.


----------



## Bastyn99

I sure do love me some jungle Maokai. Just played an excellent game as him. But I need a little advice. What would you recommend as an end game damage item for him ? This last game I played for example, I had; FoN, Warmogs, Randuins, Shurelias, and Ninja Tabi. My defensive stats were sky high, they had so much trouble killing me, but I couldnt deal any damage either. So what kinda offensive items could I go for ? I was thinking about Atmas, with 4K HP it would give me a load of AD. Anything else you could think of ?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I sure do love me some jungle Maokai. Just played an excellent game as him. But I need a little advice. What would you recommend as an end game damage item for him ? This last game I played for example, I had; FoN, Warmogs, Randuins, Shurelias, and Ninja Tabi. My defensive stats were sky high, they had so much trouble killing me, but I couldnt deal any damage either. So what kinda offensive items could I go for ? I was thinking about Atmas, with 4K HP it would give me a load of AD. Anything else you could think of ?


When your team needs you to do the damage, it usually means your team sucks and you can't rely on them, like seriously, why would you want Maokai to dish out the damage for you instead of your AD carry ? trololol
But if I were you, I would get a TriForce instead of Atmas, I really don't like an item on someone with good CCs like Maokai


----------



## TinDaDragon

This was the most intense game ever


2 warmogs on mundo OP


----------



## Zackcy

So I played with two of the most absurd trolls ever. And I didn't swear or get mad at them verbally.

Reminded why I have cut down the amount of hours of Lol play.




Pretty dope.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When your team needs you to do the damage, it usually means your team sucks and you can't rely on them, like seriously, why would you want Maokai to dish out the damage for you instead of your AD carry ? trololol
> But if I were you, I would get a TriForce instead of Atmas, I really don't like an item on someone with good CCs like Maokai


No I know im not supposed to deal damage, but in a game where my team is dominating and I dont really need more defensive stats, would be nice to beef my offense up a bit


----------



## Karlz3r

A friend of mine spotted this at the tribunal today:

Offensive Language
"Kept saying hi after winning engagements..."

AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:12:01]: hi
AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:24:17]: hi
Severot (Garen) [All] [00:24:19]: gg
AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:34:00]: hi
AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:34:04]: bye
crazykone (Shyvana) [All] [00:34:05]: gg
Severot (Garen) [All] [00:34:06]: gg

This is the chat log for the whole game.









Looks like people are reporting other for everything these days.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> A friend of mine spotted this at the tribunal today:
> Offensive Language
> "Kept saying hi after winning engagements..."
> AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:12:01]: hi
> AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:24:17]: hi
> Severot (Garen) [All] [00:24:19]: gg
> AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:34:00]: hi
> AllStarRusse (Anivia) [All] [00:34:04]: bye
> crazykone (Shyvana) [All] [00:34:05]: gg
> Severot (Garen) [All] [00:34:06]: gg
> This is the chat log for the whole game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like people are reporting other for everything these days.


Butthurt much. Really the report system is just there to make ragers feel better. "LOLOL Reported dat nub, he gon get band !"


----------



## ThePhlood

Yeah, the LoL community is awful


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> When your team needs you to do the damage, it usually means your team sucks and you can't rely on them, like seriously, why would you want Maokai to dish out the damage for you instead of your AD carry ? trololol
> But if I were you, I would get a TriForce instead of Atmas, I really don't like an item on someone with good CCs like Maokai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I know im not supposed to deal damage, but in a game where my team is dominating and I dont really need more defensive stats, would be nice to beef my offense up a bit
Click to expand...

Triforce or abbysal sceptre.


----------



## stu.

I would get AP on Maokai over AD... that way your sprouts that you toss can hit for a decent amount and can be a more threatening harass.


----------



## prznar1

Mao off tank. RoD, Rylai + abbysal (if there is no other in game ofc. if there is - banshee). The rest is done according to the current game situation.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Mao off tank. RoD, Rylai + abbysal (if there is no other in game ofc. if there is - banshee). The rest is done according to the current game situation.


I like hourglass on him.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I sure do love me some jungle Maokai. Just played an excellent game as him. But I need a little advice. What would you recommend as an end game damage item for him ? This last game I played for example, I had; FoN, Warmogs, Randuins, Shurelias, and Ninja Tabi. My defensive stats were sky high, they had so much trouble killing me, but I couldnt deal any damage either. So what kinda offensive items could I go for ? I was thinking about Atmas, with 4K HP it would give me a load of AD. Anything else you could think of ?


Atma's, Tri Force, or Bloodthirster.

Any of these will do.

Edit: While his sapling toss is the strongest ability in the game that isn't an ultimate, late game AP items aren't going to give you any significant damage and your AP ratios aren't near those of intended AP carries. Most players have built at least 1 MR item to counter your AP carry, maybe 2 if you have a double AP team. This will be even more likely with the introduction of the stronger hexdrinker. Late game Mao comes down to landing your CC spells, keeping your ultimate up, and auto attacking as often as possible because your passive is going to be up frequently in team fights. An AP item requires you to use extra mana on saplings that really won't be utilized except to either poke, check bushes, or get a lucky last hit on a running champ.

Thinking you'll land both the impact and explosion on a sapling every time late game is pretty much a joke, and without that your damage is basically cut in half on the spell. You won't miss auto attacks, and you'll be close and personal every team fight. Why wouldn't you build Tri Force, Atma's or Bloodthirster?

Granted this is my opinion, but most people who throw around the idea of AP Maokai are normally going top, mid or support and are just messing around.


----------



## Zackcy

Janna, where are you? Why can't you shield all my stupid?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Janna, where are you? Why can't you shield all my stupid?


Shield just holds in the stupid temporarily; once it's gone, it comes bursting out like a *Voltorb casting Self Destruct*


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


*sigh*


----------



## rctrucker

It is funny because he is probably right, and because he is a more accurate representation of the LOL community.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I like hourglass on him.


you can also do that if the enemy team is a heavy ad.


----------



## stu.

After I got fed in mid, I just started roaming around to lanes eating everyone. It was awesome.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just bought Sion. I used him when he was free the other week. He is kinda fun. You see those 4 straight losses? AFK each time (also I kinda suck with Panth). I had 4 games in a row yesterday where we start the game with someone not there. Why do people do that? It is really annoying and does not make any sense to me. And that latest win, I basically muted my team because of the amount of whining and offensive language that goes on, just play the game!


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Just bought Sion. I used him when he was free the other week. He is kinda fun. You see those 4 straight losses? AFK each time (also I kinda suck with Panth). I had 4 games in a row yesterday where we start the game with someone not there. Why do people do that? It is really annoying and does not make any sense to me. And that latest win, I basically muted my team because of the amount of whining and offensive language that goes on, just play the game!


I wouldn't go atmogs on ad sion. All you really need are phantom dancers your e does the rest


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> I wouldn't go atmogs on ad sion. All you really need are phantom dancers your e does the rest


Combined with crit chance runes, AD sion will dominate even at early game, it's really fun.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Thanks. Will try that out later. You know how it is when you select the highest voted build on mobafire.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> After I got fed in mid, I just started roaming around to lanes eating everyone. It was awesome.


You always build pretty well.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You always build pretty well.


I feel like there is something lingering there... almost as if, unsaid, "but, your build could be better...!"

Do you have any suggestions on how to improve my build on Ryze?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I feel like there is something lingering there... almost as if, unsaid, "but, your build could be better...!"
> Do you have any suggestions on how to improve my build on Ryze?


VS that team, I would suggest subbing the Scepter for a void staff and the sorc treads for merc treds.

Even though Ryze doesn't benefit huge from AP, he does benefit from magic pen. So after void staff you could sell your sorc boots and get a little bit of MR and the CC reduction (soraka/GP slow/Jax stun).


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> VS that team, I would suggest subbing the Scepter for a void staff and the sorc treads for merc treds.
> Even though Ryze doesn't benefit huge from AP, he does benefit from magic pen. So after void staff you could sell your sorc boots and get a little bit of MR and the CC reduction (soraka/GP slow/Jax stun).


That's exactly what I would have done









Usually I get sorc boots early on Ryze, and then get Mercs after Void staff.

Mercs, Banshees, AA, Frozen heart, Wota, Void staff is the standard 6 item build.

Dam, I said I wouldn't nit pick.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I feel like there is something lingering there... almost as if, unsaid, "but, your build could be better...!"
> Do you have any suggestions on how to improve my build on Ryze?
> 
> 
> 
> VS that team, I would suggest subbing the Scepter for a void staff and the sorc treads for merc treds.
> 
> Even though Ryze doesn't benefit huge from AP, he does benefit from magic pen. So after void staff you could sell your sorc boots and get a little bit of MR and the CC reduction (soraka/GP slow/Jax stun).
Click to expand...

They only had one FoN, so I thought that 40% magic pen would be a waste, thus why I went with the Scepter.

I didn't think of switching out my boots because I wasn't finding myself getting stunned all that often, but I think that I probably could have switched to Merc Treads once I had the Scepter built. I was sitting on quite a bit of gold when we finished.


----------



## mr one

hi there







trying to join this roup and find some mates to play vs bunch noobs


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> They only had one FoN, so I thought that 40% magic pen would be a waste, thus why I went with the Scepter.


Look at Soraka and Graves items + Soraka and Graves passive. Those two have a decent amount of MR.

edit: That is the new Maw of Malmortius item on Graves right?


----------



## Zackcy

Just had a good game as Cho.

Why don't more people play him? He can beat most ADs solo top, he scales ridiculously well into late game, in teamfights he has a ******ed amount of CC and he is a huge threat (hehe) to enemy carries. His base stats are absurd, highest AD in the game @ lvl 18, and on hit proc, and 650 TRUE damage. With ignite, you can do 1060 true damage to a single target @ lvl 18.

Whatever, I love destroying Wukongs/Talons/Nocturnes who think they can trade with me.



Carrierd so hard with my bananas, teamfights I initiated with my Shurelies + self heal ,and flung bananas everywhere and Qed everyone, while Ezreal got a game ending quadra. I had equal gold to most of the enemy team.

Never underestimate the power of the banana.


----------



## Maich

So pissed off. I played godlike in this game (17-5-9, 13 killing spree, most damage dealt and most damage taken, destroyed 2 turrets, highest cs) and this random katarina just says that she is really drunk and just kept on feeding and doing random s**t the whole game. Gotta hate drunk players!! At least players who say they are high do good or average, but drunk players always screw up. cvnsakgdgdkajykgda


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> So pissed off. I played godlike in this game (17-5-9, 13 killing spree, most damage dealt and most damage taken, destroyed 2 turrets, highest cs) and this random katarina just says that she is really drunk and just kept on feeding and doing random s**t the whole game. Gotta hate drunk players!! At least players who say they are high do good or average, but drunk players always screw up. cvnsakgdgdkajykgda


/reported for bad language
anyways, go back 10 pages. there was a guy who owns as vlad when he's drunk


----------



## Maich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> /reported for bad language
> anyways, go back 10 pages. there was a guy who owns as vlad when he's drunk


Ohh bad language im sorry! i should have said to the guy: "Sir, I find your intoxicated behavior quite unpleasing, and i can assure you that my role as a carry was succesfully fulfilled" and then posted on OCN: "This highly intoxicated Katrina player repeatedly conducted himself in unskilled and erratic ways, and due to that abominable comportment our entire 40 minute match was ultimateley consigned to perdition"

But was too angry at the moment to think like a Sir, with that game adrenaline still flowing through my body


----------



## stu.

That drunk player you are referencing would be me. If I'm playing LoL, I most likely have at least a beer in hand.

Now, I generally don't drink during the day, and thus, I tend to do better at night. Today was an exception to this rule.

... although I did finish my beer from last night, so maybe that counts.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> So pissed off. I played godlike in this game (17-5-9, 13 killing spree, most damage dealt and most damage taken, destroyed 2 turrets, highest cs) and this random katarina just says that she is really drunk and just kept on feeding and doing random s**t the whole game. Gotta hate drunk players!! At least players who say they are high do good or average, but drunk players always screw up. cvnsakgdgdkajykgda


The problem here was, you only built one double swords.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> That drunk player you are referencing would be me. If I'm playing LoL, I most likely have at least a beer in hand.
> Now, I generally don't drink during the day, and thus, I tend to do better at night. Today was an exception to this rule.
> ... although I did finish my beer from last night, so maybe that counts.


you know that by doing such stupid things, you are wasting other team mates time. are you going to pay for their wasted time?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> That drunk player you are referencing would be me. If I'm playing LoL, I most likely have at least a beer in hand.
> Now, I generally don't drink during the day, and thus, I tend to do better at night. Today was an exception to this rule.
> ... although I did finish my beer from last night, so maybe that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> you know that by doing such stupid things, you are wasting other team mates time. are you going to pay for their wasted time?
Click to expand...

You've never played with me before. You haven't seen be play drunk vs. sober, and yet, you're going to talk down to me like that about wasting peoples time?

Seriously?


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> you know that by doing such stupid things, you are wasting other team mates time. are you going to pay for their wasted time?


dude.. relax. the community of LoL cannot turn into HoN's community. but it will if we have people talking like this.

is there a rule against drinking while playing video games? who cares. its normal games. if it means that much to you... get a team together and play. or just go play ranked. i can bet that you will get screwed over more playing ranked then by playing with drunk people now and again


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> you know that by doing such stupid things, you are wasting other team mates time. are you going to pay for their wasted time?


Really? lol


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> Really? lol


HAHAHAH exactly


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> Really? lol


This is going in my favourites.

This wonderful Morde carrierd our heavy ashe with his metal guitar.


----------



## prznar1

I think that none of you knows that time passes away and by some stupid people it can be wasted. Who will give it back? My time is precious to me, and im sick of all dumb people that are making me to waste it. I'm not a rage kid that hates everyone in good fight, even if it is a lost, but when somekind of drunk (or else) dude is "showingoff" that he is drunk and is feeding like 2/20 im getting a bit agry cos he is wasting my time. He did that on purpose and he usually is proud of that. What is the logical point of that? I see none.


----------



## Zackcy

I like playing support, however it is no fun when your carry can't last hit.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I think that none of you knows that time passes away and by some stupid people it can be wasted. Who will give it back? My time is precious to me, and im sick of all dumb people that are making me to waste it. I'm not a rage kid that hates everyone in good fight, even if it is a lost, but when somekind of drunk (or else) dude is "showingoff" that he is drunk and is feeding like 2/20 im getting a bit agry cos he is wasting my time. He did that on purpose and he usually is proud of that. What is the logical point of that? I see none.


When you judge someone, It says ALOT more about you as a person then it does the person you are judging.

food for thought


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> Really? lol


Bryzgalov, Captain Universe LOL


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> When you judge someone, It says ALOT more about you as a person then it does the person you are judging.
> food for thought


there is no judgment when someone is making it clear that came only to flinck everyones game.


----------



## Maich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> That drunk player you are referencing would be me. If I'm playing LoL, I most likely have at least a beer in hand.
> Now, I generally don't drink during the day, and thus, I tend to do better at night. Today was an exception to this rule.
> ... although I did finish my beer from last night, so maybe that counts.


Drinking a beer while gaming is cool







but getting to the point that u cant even type correctly and feeding 2/20 like this guy did is just not ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The problem here was, you only built one double swords.


so you mean... moar PDs!!! i love PDs but i had to be tankier this game







sometimes i build triple PD on cait







With what do u think i could have replaced that wriggles?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I think that none of you knows that time passes away and by some stupid people it can be wasted. Who will give it back? My time is precious to me, and im sick of all dumb people that are making me to waste it. I'm not a rage kid that hates everyone in good fight, even if it is a lost, but when somekind of drunk (or else) dude is "showingoff" that he is drunk and is feeding like 2/20 im getting a bit agry cos he is wasting my time. He did that on purpose and he usually is proud of that. What is the logical point of that? I see none.


Thats why i got so mad! this guy just saying "LOLLL imd runk !!11" and the other team encouraging him to feed more.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Started back playing Anivia, forgot how fun she is.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Started back playing Anivia, forgot how fun she is.


Frozen egg bait.
OP


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> Drinking a beer while gaming is cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but getting to the point that u cant even type correctly and feeding 2/20 like this guy did is just not ok.
> so you mean... moar PDs!!! i love PDs but i had to be tankier this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i build triple PD on cait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With what do u think i could have replaced that wriggles?
> Thats why i got so mad! this guy just saying "LOLLL imd runk !!11" and the other team encouraging him to feed more.


Only 3 PDs? Pff.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just had a good game as Cho.
> 
> Why don't more people play him? He can beat most ADs solo top, he scales ridiculously well into late game, in teamfights he has a ******ed amount of CC and he is a huge threat (hehe) to enemy carries. His base stats are absurd, highest AD in the game @ lvl 18, and on hit proc, and 650 TRUE damage. With ignite, you can do 1060 true damage to a single target @ lvl 18.
> 
> Whatever, I love destroying Wukongs/Talons/Nocturnes who think they can trade with me.


Well i wrote a long post about this then the power tripped so ill just write the gist of it.

Crappy base stat growth not compensated by additional health from his ult and the result is a cho that is not very tanky in teamfights and lack the damage to kill the enemy carry with an ult+ignite combo.Alister is the better initiater because his initiate is not a skillshot and has more utility because it can't be blocked or reduced by merc threads ; the damage from cho's skills do not make up for the long cooldown they have and aren't very painful to begin with when lategame approaches.Even during teamfights his Q is not a reliable CC because he has to turn to face the direction in which he is using his skill in addition to random movements from the enemy in the teamfight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> The problem here was, you only built one double swords.


One does not simply buy less than 3 doubleswords in a game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> dude.. relax. the community of LoL cannot turn into HoN's community. but it will if we have people talking like this.
> 
> is there a rule against drinking while playing video games? who cares. its normal games. if it means that much to you... get a team together and play. or just go play ranked. i can bet that you will get screwed over more playing ranked then by playing with drunk people now and again


If you aren't playing to win then what are you playing for? It doesn't matter if its ranked or not , many people get their enjoyment out of winning a fair game against evenly skilled opponents to some degree or another and a drunk feeder is not the way to do it.Im sure the opposing team wouldn't want to win a walkover like this either.I wouldn't go to the extreme of saying that the person was "wasting my time" for the hardcore or the person was being "anti-fun in my experience to enjoy the game" like a casual but doesn't feeding make you a hooting ass when you are playing a competitive game? You are making your team needlessly play an up-hill battle simply because you CHOOSE to play something that requires sobriety levels of concentration inwhich you do not have.

Ofcourse , maybe you(hypothetical ofcouse) don't care because you're drunk.You're apathetic to people that are seriously trying to play a competitive game to win , but these people are also the reason why people don't take competitve LoL and ranked seriously nomatter how much money Riot throws at the competitive scene because PEOPLE TREAT IT AS , AND THEREFORE IS , A JOKE.

Probably going to spend my time on DOTA2 when it comes out of beta because at least people do not snicker about "not belonging into this elo" all the hooting time.

nothingtodohere.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This wonderful Morde carrierd our heavy ashe with his metal guitar.


Yi isn't a tanky dps btw , he is the king of early game AP farm/burst transition to lategame dps.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Yi isn't a tanky dps btw , he is the king of early game AP farm/burst transition to lategame dps.


If you have enough double swords and move really fast boots, he is so fast you can't hit him!

Well mid to late game, you gotta build tanky or you POOF in teamfights. That or you can build AP and dunk like a mad man.

I want to make a smurf and only play AP Yi.

Does jungle AP Yi work? What should I start with?


----------



## Zackcy

Disregard jungle Yi, I'm just going to play Olaf.

Until I get Brolaf, I am just going to have to yell "BOOM BABY" IRL.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I think that none of you knows that time passes away and by some stupid people it can be wasted. Who will give it back? My time is precious to me, and im sick of all dumb people that are making me to waste it. I'm not a rage kid that hates everyone in good fight, even if it is a lost, but when somekind of drunk (or else) dude is "showingoff" that he is drunk and is feeding like 2/20 im getting a bit agry cos he is wasting my time. He did that on purpose and he usually is proud of that. What is the logical point of that? I see none.


This is not what you implied at all. You quoted me specifically, when I said that I generally game drunk. Let's revisit the post YOU made:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> you know that by doing such stupid things, you are wasting other team mates time. are you going to pay for their wasted time?


Now, that to me, looks like a personal attack, at myself, for admitting that I game drunk.

Look at my post history within this thread, I'm constantly asking for advice on how to improve, or posting the score screen of games that I felt like I did well in. So far, in normals, I have managed to maintain a positive win/loss ratio. I am generally playing against people who have twice as many, if not more, wins than myself.

I never "show off" that I am drunk, although, there are times when I will admit so in game, or beforehand, but generally it is as a jest, not "lol i only die cuz me drink too much."


----------



## ThePhlood

Played against Spellsy today all ad carrys and lost haha



I think he is currently 2236 elo or something


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Started back playing Anivia, forgot how fun she is.


sorry to say fun isnt allowed in LoL


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Played against Spellsy today all ad carrys and lost haha
> 
> I think he is currently 2236 elo or something


Spellsy is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Zackcy

Game ending quadra kill as Cass, Corki didn't let me get the penta


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Game ending quadra kill as Cass, Corki didn't let me get the penta






Should have been a solo Penta kill, but the ez ult took kills.


----------



## InEeDaJoB

What do you guys think of my friends Penta kill?


----------



## ThePhlood

Played some high elo players today, didn't go to good :/


----------



## Zackcy

QWEReeqeqeqeqeqeqqeqeqeeqeqqeqeqqeqeqeqeqqeqeqeqeqeq

"Ace"


----------



## golfergolfer

So a little while back I asked who was a good tanky DPS and now that I have played nocturne a few times I think that he could fit this role (I find that I can be tanky, jungler, and good laner at the same time). I am thinking about buying him with RP as he is on sale right now. Thoughts?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Tell me why 3 of them were 1/11









Talon got fed so early because of Garen, but nonetheless, we won


----------



## prznar1

Today we (me and my friend that is playing AD carry) changed the roles. I was the AD carry and i summoned Vayne from free rotation. End? 14 0 2 XD We have blasted them to the oblivion. Perma stun from me and Alistar. Also i think that Alistar is most suitable for Vayne. He can move other champions to make it easier to stun them for Vayne. + he makes it so much harder to last hit with his heal







. Ali rly is a best support.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Today we (me and my friend that is playing AD carry) changed the roles. I was the AD carry and i summoned Vayne from free rotation. End? 14 0 2 XD We have blasted them to the oblivion. Perma stun from me and Alistar. Also i think that Alistar is most suitable for Vayne. He can move other champions to make it easier to stun them for Vayne. + he makes it so much harder to last hit with his heal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ali rly is a best support.


Yup, Ali + Vayne has always been a popular lane. He is usually regarded as the best support for Vayne.


----------



## Kidfable

Erm, Me and my friend( goldenbulletXD) are in the clan OCN and I am manager for League of Legends trials to make a ranked team representing OCN. If you are interestind in participating for trials plz comment or pm me.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidfable*
> 
> Erm, Me and my friend( goldenbulletXD) are in the clan OCN and I am manager for League of Legends trials to make a ranked team representing OCN. If you are interestind in participating for trials plz comment or pm me.


i joined that channel but only me on it


----------



## prznar1

WHAT server (im guessing that US)? im still the "forever alone" on EUNE server. never seen anyone else then me on the chat channel


----------



## andyroo89

Hmmm team for OCN eh? What elo do you have to be to join?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> WHAT server (im guessing that US)? im still the "forever alone" on EUNE server. never seen anyone else then me on the chat channel


I have a low lvl acct on that server and one on EUW as well.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I have a low lvl acct on that server and one on EUW as well.


im on EUW







if someone wanna play like team of ocn inv me mister1Minister


----------



## rctrucker

My name on EUW is Skillfactory NA

Some days on only get on for my one win of the day though.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Teamwork = 108 assists


----------



## Tchernobyl

not mine, but amusing nonetheless ;D


----------



## chia233

mmm....winning streak....1460 and going up.


----------



## Zackcy

I regret dodging down to 900. It's so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........

Grinding elo slowly.

Every single game, somone dces or completely feeds. This game, their bot fed AND Rumble dced. How bout that.


----------



## Degree

Yay! I'm officially in the group!
Hopefully I'll get to play with you guys soon!

I'm not that good, hopefully I improve in the next few weeks of playing!








Here's the latest game history


----------



## Maich

Any tips for Kog? (ad or ap) i cant seem to do good with him


----------



## Zackcy

Finally over 1k elo.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Finally over 1k elo.


That fast?

10/1/6 as Brand. I had 3k of gold to spend @ 20 min. Got my 2nd ever triple


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> Any tips for Kog? (ad or ap) i cant seem to do good with him


AP is scary, but I like AD more, tell your lane partner to pick Nunu and you'll be a siege tank.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> Any tips for Kog? (ad or ap) i cant seem to do good with him


Popular build for kogmaw is: 2 dorans blade , greaves , wriggles , zeal , IE , PD , LW.

Don't build him AP because its pretty outdated and doesn't do his autoattack any justice.Besides , AP shred is better with malady and bloodrazor.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Popular build for kogmaw is: 2 dorans blade , greaves , wriggles , zeal , IE , PD , LW.
> Don't build him AP because its pretty outdated and doesn't do his autoattack any justice.Besides , AP shred is better with malady and bloodrazor.


No madreds on AD build?


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No madreds on AD build?


Madreds is a must have item on kog, does not matter if ad or ap.


----------



## Twistacles

Can anyone explain the fun of this game? I really can't get into it


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maich*
> 
> Any tips for Kog? (ad or ap) i cant seem to do good with him


here's an interesting take on Kog, I've played it a few times and it's ...well interesting. I can post some screen shots later when I get home of the games played.
if you stick to the guide and change your play style where you aren't pushing your lane with a carry, it rolls up pretty sweet and VERY annoying to the other team haha.

http://bit.ly/GVBPMU


----------



## BoomBox

Sup guys,

I'm in the Legit30s 1v1 Tournament. I made it to the 2nd round but I want to get some practice in before my next match. If anybody wants to 1v1 then you can add me in game: HU_BoomBox. Also, I'm am on the OCN LoL chat room. Thanks.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Popular build for kogmaw is: 2 dorans blade , greaves , wriggles , zeal , IE , PD , LW.
> Don't build him AP because its pretty outdated and doesn't do his autoattack any justice.Besides , AP shred is better with malady and bloodrazor.
> 
> 
> 
> No madreds on AD build?
Click to expand...

Don't need it , W is already strong as is.Crit will also be better in the long run because it works well with lifesteal.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Madreds is a must have item on kog, does not matter if ad or ap.


No it is not.

It is more cost effiective to build crit/AD/AS items like IE/LW/PD than it is to get BR on Kog. A free BR on his W is nice. No reason to buy a second one.


----------



## thenailedone

Downloaded and installed it a few days ago... only played the tutorials. After suffering through a few games of HoN I am not mad keen on playing any MOBA type games as the hostility at entry point for these games are insanely high.

However I still have both on my system (with space reserved for Dota 2 as well as Blizzard Dota) and as time allows I guess I will master them eventually









Nailed


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> No it is not.
> It is more cost effiective to build crit/AD/AS items like IE/LW/PD than it is to get BR on Kog. A free BR on his W is nice. No reason to buy a second one.


It is definitely better to build crit / ad / as compared to a bloodrazer. Having armor / attack speed and minimal attack damage does not compare to more crit, harder crits, and more AS than BR gives. There should be many reasons the IE/LE/PD is better than BR. 1) IE makes you have 250% crit and gives more attack damage. Kog has one of the longest range with his active, which is only 2nd to level 18 Trist. Therefore, he has the longest range if you max his active by 9 and if you have some damage items with good team you can MELT others. 2) With his active he already shaves off Armor and MR, with a passive AS. Therefore BR is redudant and you can have items such as life steal, crit enchaners, and more damage.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I can't get the hang of AD carries. I kept feeding so hard the last 2 games

0/12 and 1/6

Guess I'll just keep playing AP Casters


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenailedone*
> 
> Downloaded and installed it a few days ago... only played the tutorials. After suffering through a few games of HoN I am not mad keen on playing any MOBA type games as the hostility at entry point for these games are insanely high.
> However I still have both on my system (with space reserved for Dota 2 as well as Blizzard Dota) and as time allows I guess I will master them eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed


The good thing is that LoL has a fairly decent system to help new players out. You can play against the computer AI. Also, everyone seems to be fairly layed back against the computer (unless you some how manage to lose?). Heck, even at summoner lvl 30 its still fun to stomp the computer. Nothing is as good as playing against other people, but playing against the compute will let you go slow and learn the basics.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenailedone*
> 
> Downloaded and installed it a few days ago... only played the tutorials. After suffering through a few games of HoN I am not mad keen on playing any MOBA type games as the hostility at entry point for these games are insanely high.
> 
> However I still have both on my system (with space reserved for Dota 2 as well as Blizzard Dota) and as time allows I guess I will master them eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed


I've never played any game outside of LoL, but I greatly enjoy my time in the vast majority of games. I'm over 350 games played, maintaining a slightly positive 1:1 W:L ratio.

I'd recommend playing a bunch of games against bots in order to get used to the mechanics, as once you've mastered "last hitting" on the creeps, you can move on to adding more to your playstyle. This could be things such as learning to harass, gank other lanes, jungle, support, or more.

Actual PvP games is definitely where the real "fun" and "skill" is at, but until you have the basics down, practice is very much so necessary. Learning to deal with the community members is somewhat of a challenge, but I came from plenty of other online games that had less than friendly people on a regular basis, and thus, for the most part, shake off comments without it affecting me experience.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't get the hang of AD carries. I kept feeding so hard the last 2 games
> 0/12 and 1/6
> Guess I'll just keep playing AP Casters


To each his own! Exactly the reason I play top / mid / jungle OVER bot lane.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't get the hang of AD carries. I kept feeding so hard the last 2 games
> 0/12 and 1/6
> Guess I'll just keep playing AP Casters


AD carry is what I main, it is all about positioning, prediction and farming.

With an AP caster you can be in the wrong spot and still chunk someone to change the fight, but with an AD carry you have to be in the right position to do sustained damage throughout the entire fight, if your in the wrong spot you get killed quickly.

In the lane, it is all about farming. Harass enough so that you don't have to leave lane and keep farming!


----------



## stu.

That is why I feel so much safer when I play AP mid... when someone comes to engage on me, I can unload Hell's Wrath on them... take them down 50%+, and generally they will back down. My CDs may be gone, but people are afraid to commit a lot of the time once they've lost a significant portion of HP.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> That is why I feel so much safer when I play AP mid... when someone comes to engage on me, I can unload Hell's Wrath on them... take them down 50%+, and generally they will back down. My CDs may be gone, but people are afraid to commit a lot of the time once they've lost a significant portion of HP.


Exactly why I play AP








melees are just too hard for me


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> To each his own! Exactly the reason I play top / mid / jungle OVER bot lane.


I don't play bot lane, because I hate losing the game before I even get items.


----------



## H Strong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't get the hang of AD carries. I kept feeding so hard the last 2 games
> 0/12 and 1/6
> Guess I'll just keep playing AP Casters


I'll teach you ranged ad if you teach me casters. Deal?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> I'll teach you ranged ad if you teach me casters. Deal?


Deal

Now to find a time agreement

VA to Mich

Just won with Garen. Seems to be better soloing lanes than dual lanes


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> I'll teach you ranged ad if you teach me casters. Deal?


I can just teach you both









I main AD bottom, but I was AP mid 24/7 for the longest time. I still play it in solo Q when someone thinks they can leave kassadin or morg unbanned.









Tinda, dual lanes take 2 to make it happen. I pref people I don't know to just play soraka, and I'll make it all happen. As long as they heal and silence, we win.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I can just teach you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I main AD bottom, but I was AP mid 24/7 for the longest time. I still play it in solo Q when someone thinks they can leave kassadin or morg unbanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinda, dual lanes take 2 to make it happen. I pref people I don't know to just play soraka, and I'll make it all happen. As long as they heal and silence, we win.


Enlighten me sir









Are u available at 5PM Eastern time?

Add me on Lol. Same name


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Enlighten me sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are u available at 5PM Eastern time?
> Add me on Lol. Same name


My play times are kind of sporadic right now because I'm trying to sell off some computer parts I have laying around, buying a house, and still raiding in WoW.

As long as you have vent or skype I'll help you out, add me and send me a pm online : Skillfactory or Twos


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> My play times are kind of sporadic right now because I'm trying to sell off some computer parts I have laying around, buying a house, and still raiding in WoW.
> As long as you have vent or skype I'll help you out, add me and send me a pm online : Skillfactory or Twos


NA server si?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> NA server si?


Skillfactory is on NA yes, my EUW name is "Skilfactory NA"


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## stu.

Wait. You were able to select what he was playing?

i haz confuse?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Wait. You were able to select what he was playing?
> i haz confuse?


I was on the left side. The summoners on the left are actually the summoners for the team on the right (my team).

Couldn't chat with anyone.


----------



## itzkin

He was trying to grab udyr as his select was after his opponents but his oppenent grabbed what he typed in.


----------



## Degree

Latest game: 

Lost because of two AFKs >_<
We had the game, but two decides to go afk and we got pushed back, they were getting baron, me and wukong gets them while they are getting baron, took baron and their team.
So only me/wukong/ahri had to push as much as we can but we still lost.

Props for afk players!


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Latest game:
> Lost because of two AFKs >_<
> We had the game, but two decides to go afk and we got pushed back, they were getting baron, me and wukong gets them while they are getting baron, took baron and their team.
> So only me/wukong/ahri had to push as much as we can but we still lost.
> Props for afk players!


Lol. yi. You don't need a keyboard to play him haha


----------



## kennyparker1337

Playing as Trynd.... watching people tank my ulty and then rage is what makes my day.

Oh snap almost dead... through the wall... goodbye.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Playing as Trynd.... watching people tank my ulty and then rage is what makes my day.
> Oh snap almost dead... through the wall... goodbye.


Karthus' ulti....good bye


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Karthus' ulti....good bye


Not if Karth ulties before he pops ult


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Playing as Trynd.... watching people tank my ulty and then rage is what makes my day.
> Oh snap almost dead... through the wall... goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Karthus' ulti....good bye
Click to expand...

Guardian Angel or a Zonya or maybe even MR would do the trick. At the very least I could try and kill minions real quick with life steal... not sure if it would work or not.









That is if the Karthus can even force me to pop my ulty...


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Guardian Angel or a Zonya or maybe even MR would do the trick. At the very least I could try and kill minions real quick with life steal... not sure if it would work or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is if the Karthus can even force me to pop my ulty...


why zonya. that newest item that you build up from hexdrinker







or hexdrinker itself


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> He was trying to grab udyr as his select was after his opponents but his oppenent grabbed what he typed in.


No I picked Udyr


----------



## rctrucker

Guide to killing Trynd.

Watch Trynd ult. Count to 3. Ignite.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Guide to killing Trynd.
> 
> Watch Trynd ult. Count to 3. Ignite.


I do the extra challenge of killing him with the initial true damage from ignite and i almost always get it.Just too famillar with how long his ult can last i don't even bother to count.

Oh and i reached 1500 elo today on the dot.

I AM WINNER!!!!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I do the extra challenge of killing him with the initial true damage from ignite and i almost always get it.Just too famillar with how long his ult can last i don't even bother to count.
> Oh and i reached 1500 elo today on the dot.
> I AM WINNER!!!!


You always go on these win streaks, I don't understand.

I guess I'm just bad.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I do the extra challenge of killing him with the initial true damage from ignite and i almost always get it.Just too famillar with how long his ult can last i don't even bother to count.
> Oh and i reached 1500 elo today on the dot.
> I AM WINNER!!!!


----------



## Zackcy

Hello folks. Today we are looking at a match where I was the person to pick bans, and we not first pick. So I decided to leave Kass open, and whata you know? Enemy team first picks him. So I pick Gangplank. Should be an easy win.










Corki got fed, Kog never shut his trap kept flaming Blitz 24/7. During champion select, the last guy said he was going Nasus, implying he was regardless of whatever top lane they would run, and he lost.

This has been another episode of win lane lose game.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I do the extra challenge of killing him with the initial true damage from ignite and i almost always get it.Just too famillar with how long his ult can last i don't even bother to count.
> Oh and i reached 1500 elo today on the dot.
> I AM WINNER!!!!


when you hear his ulti beeing used just count to three. then ignite. however if the summoner that used tryndamere is wise he will q just right before his ulti will end and he will survive the ignite.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Hello folks. Today we are looking at a match where I was the person to pick bans, and we not first pick. So I decided to leave Kass open, and whata you know? Enemy team first picks him. So I pick Gangplank. Should be an easy win.
> 
> Corki got fed, Kog never shut his trap kept flaming Blitz 24/7. During champion select, the last guy said he was going Nasus, implying he was regardless of whatever top lane they would run, and he lost.
> 
> This has been another episode of win lane lose game.


From experience , randuins is not a great item for gangplank , go atmas instead.The team that you are facing is rather well composed with supression/ hard CC , try to bait their trundle and ww to CC you and clense out with QSS(instead of aegis) and use the time to initiate while they are on CD.You should have also steamrolled your lane even more by going full AD runepage and dorans blade since you only got kass to die twice.

If you steamroll your lane good enough , your items should look like this midgame: 2 dorans blades , wriggles , boots 2 , hexdrinker , phage.Drop a dorans and begin working on QSS or atmas , finish your build with warmogs and upgrade hexdrinker to maw , phage to frozen mallet ; the order of which depending on whether you need more CC , tankyness or damage.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Guide to killing Trynd.
> Watch Trynd ult. Count to 3. Ignite.


Hmm funny thing is I knew about this trick for over a year and its still effective till this day.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Guide to killing Trynd.
> Watch Trynd ult. Count to 3. Ignite.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm funny thing is I knew about this trick for over a year and its still effective till this day.
Click to expand...

I don't understand? This only works on fail trynds.

If you save your rage to heal AFTER your ulty even if you cast ignite at the 4 second mark, the heal will negate the ignite.

Only if the fail trynd waits to long to heal, or used it beforehand does this work.

I have died to this before, but its very rare.

In all actuality, the real Trynd killer is being focused first. You try and escape and all 3/5 enemies chase you with exhaust. Almost a guaranteed death. In my experience, a Trynd is almost always focused first. Even to the point of ignoring an AP nuker at times... can be really frustrating.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> From experience , randuins is not a great item for gangplank , go atmas instead.The team that you are facing is rather well composed with supression/ hard CC , try to bait their trundle and ww to CC you and clense out with QSS(instead of aegis) and use the time to initiate while they are on CD.You should have also steamrolled your lane even more by going full AD runepage and dorans blade since you only got kass to die twice.
> If you steamroll your lane good enough , your items should look like this midgame: 2 dorans blades , wriggles , boots 2 , hexdrinker , phage.Drop a dorans and begin working on QSS or atmas , finish your build with warmogs and upgrade hexdrinker to maw , phage to frozen mallet ; the order of which depending on whether you need more CC , tankyness or damage.


Yeah, I knew I should have built atmas I was sitting on a lot of gold and really didn't know what to die. Our chances of winning were quite bleak due to massive flaming 15 minutes into the game, and I had lost the game mentally.

Thank you for teh pointers.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I don't understand? This only works on fail trynds.
> If you save your rage to heal AFTER your ulty even if you cast ignite at the 4 second mark, the heal will negate the ignite.
> Only if the fail trynd waits to long to heal, or used it beforehand does this work.
> I have died to this before, but its very rare.
> In all actuality, the real Trynd killer is being focused first. You try and escape and all 3/5 enemies chase you with exhaust. Almost a guaranteed death. In my experience, a Trynd is almost always focused first. Even to the point of ignoring an AP nuker at times... can be really frustrating.


W/O being ap trynd, there isn't enough with full rage to out heal the true damage from ignite after the debuff.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> W/O being ap trynd, there isn't enough with full rage to out heal the true damage from ignite after the debuff.


then buy hextech gunblade. ad + ap + life steal.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> then buy hextech gunblade. ad + ap + life steal.


Never seen dat on Trynds


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> then buy hextech gunblade. ad + ap + life steal.


Just make sure you whirlwind through their whole team!


----------



## stu.

Join draft game.

Last pick says "pick morgana for me plz"

Leader bans Morgana.

Last pick says "great. way to show us how **** you are. im gonna troll u now"

Seriously? Which leaves me, as a player not involved in this situation with 2 choices... I can either leave and avoid a troll game, or waste my time. I only had time for one game today, and this is what happens. Hello 5 minute timer, hope the next game goes well, or I won't play at all today.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Join draft game.
> Last pick says "pick morgana for me plz"
> Leader bans Morgana.
> Last pick says "great. way to show us how **** you are. im gonna troll u now"
> Seriously? Which leaves me, as a player not involved in this situation with 2 choices... I can either leave and avoid a troll game, or waste my time. I only had time for one game today, and this is what happens. Hello 5 minute timer, hope the next game goes well, or I won't play at all today.


If it is normal draft, just wait to see if someone leaves, if not, dodge. If it is ranked, stick it out. I have won with baddie and trolls, even when they start at champ select.


----------



## Zackcy

First ranked game of the day, 10-0 as Ree Singah.

Enemy was full of flamers and trolls. We won by a landslide.


----------



## prznar1

today ive found a hackers in lol. some nasus could easly see me while stealth as twich. no pink wards no oracle. :S


----------



## Zackcy

This game omg.










Best ranked game I have ever played. A clutch end game QSS meant Mord didn't get a ghost and a ton of free shied.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> today ive found a hackers in lol. some nasus could easly see me while stealth as twich. no pink wards no oracle. :S


How do you know no pinks?


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> How do you know no pinks?


cos ive put them to see theirs, and there was no wards.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> cos ive put them to see theirs, and there was no wards.


Probably just in the wrong spots, I have never seen or heard of LoL hackers


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This game omg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best ranked game I have ever played. A clutch end game QSS meant Mord didn't get a ghost and a ton of free shied.


That bot lane of theirs looks pretty heavy. How do you have the lowest CS on your team as bot AD carry?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That bot lane of theirs looks pretty heavy. How do you have the lowest CS on your team as bot AD carry?


Split farm with Jax.

And Ali kinda dumped on them.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That bot lane of theirs looks pretty heavy. How do you have the lowest CS on your team as bot AD carry?


it's a sad thing


----------



## TinDaDragon

Very sad indeed

wonder why she got 2 bt


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Very sad indeed
> wonder why she got 2 bt


To out life-steal the Vayne hahaha


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Probably just in the wrong spots, I have never seen or heard of LoL hackers


lucky you. ive seen twice a situation when at 1st lvl someone used ulti...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> lucky you. ive seen twice a situation when at 1st lvl someone used ulti...


I highly doubt that is true.


----------



## H Strong

This is just not fair







. I beat Irelia top and go on a wreakig mission, meanwhile our bot feeds trist. I really dont know how we lost. Someone please teach me to carry heavy teams









Edit: Elo is hella flawed. That Shen and Taric had 13 wins a peice. Trist 20, Ahri 39, and Irelia 129. I have 6 wins, Morde has 7, Shyvana 19, GP 20 and Cait 179.

Trist showed an Elo of 1400. I started the game with 1205. Why the hell am I playing with players with 200 more Elo than me?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> 
> This is just not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I beat Irelia top and go on a wreakig mission, meanwhile our bot feeds trist. I really dont know how we lost. Someone please teach me to carry heavy teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Elo is hella flawed. That Shen and Taric had 13 wins a peice. Trist 20, Ahri 39, and Irelia 129. I have 6 wins, Morde has 7, Shyvana 19, GP 20 and Cait 179.
> Trist showed an Elo of 1400. I started the game with 1205. Why the hell am I playing with players with 200 more Elo than me?


Because ur using Vista









If you won your previous matches, you will get queued with higher elo ppl


----------



## itzkin

Global teemo taunt strikes 3 times today







. Baiting to the max.


----------



## Maich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Popular build for kogmaw is: 2 dorans blade , greaves , wriggles , zeal , IE , PD , LW.
> Don't build him AP because its pretty outdated and doesn't do his autoattack any justice.Besides , AP shred is better with malady and bloodrazor.


Thats with what i have done better so far, like a typical ad carry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> here's an interesting take on Kog, I've played it a few times and it's ...well interesting. I can post some screen shots later when I get home of the games played.
> if you stick to the guide and change your play style where you aren't pushing your lane with a carry, it rolls up pretty sweet and VERY annoying to the other team haha.
> http://bit.ly/GVBPMU


Been trying that one! but can seem to do good with it! at most i'll get lots of assists, but cant carry







i was successful with the ad carry build but i keep on trying this one cause im bad with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> No it is not.
> It is more cost effiective to build crit/AD/AS items like IE/LW/PD than it is to get BR on Kog. A free BR on his W is nice. No reason to buy a second one.


Exactly, when you are criting for 1200, better to get more AS for more DPS than to add some magic damage


----------



## prznar1

but that w is whole point of buying them on kog. to stack it up and shread tanks in few hits. also you can always get a nice amount of ad/as/crit items. you sill have four slots open.

btw, all tanky ww players get that newest item (malmortius something) and atmog. you will get insane ad, mr and armor numbers with 4k hp. crazy stuff.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H Strong*
> 
> 
> This is just not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I beat Irelia top and go on a wreakig mission, meanwhile our bot feeds trist. I really dont know how we lost. Someone please teach me to carry heavy teams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Elo is hella flawed. That Shen and Taric had 13 wins a peice. Trist 20, Ahri 39, and Irelia 129. I have 6 wins, Morde has 7, Shyvana 19, GP 20 and Cait 179.
> Trist showed an Elo of 1400. I started the game with 1205. Why the hell am I playing with players with 200 more Elo than me?


No banshees on nunu? Either people don't know how to interrupt your ultimate or you used your ultimate from in the bushes.


----------



## Rit

Started back up on LoL... Teemo isn't what he use to be.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Started back up on LoL... Teemo isn't what he use to be.


Yeah they nerfed him because he was "annoyning", after that my Teemo skins were left in dust


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Started back up on LoL... Teemo isn't what he use to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they nerfed him because he was "annoyning", after that my Teemo skins were left in dust
Click to expand...

A good Teemo can still dominate.


----------



## H Strong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No banshees on nunu? Either people don't know how to interrupt your ultimate or you used your ultimate from in the bushes.


Ulted in a few bushes. Once they figured out I was really fed, they started to disrupt my ult though which sucked. I've still got a lot to learn though.


----------



## Onions

i jsut play whoever.... Cait is my main Yi is my ult Nas is my tank Taric is my support and Karthus is my ap carry







good times


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This game omg.
> 
> Best ranked game I have ever played. A clutch end game QSS meant Mord didn't get a ghost and a ton of free shied.
> 
> 
> 
> That bot lane of theirs looks pretty heavy. How do you have the lowest CS on your team as bot AD carry?
Click to expand...

No.THIS IS HEAVY.



Edit:

THIS IS ALSO VERY HEAVY!I am no god at carrying others in a match , i do lose a few in a row sometimes.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> but that w is whole point of buying them on kog. to stack it up and shread tanks in few hits. also you can always get a nice amount of ad/as/crit items. you sill have four slots open.
> btw, all tanky ww players get that newest item (malmortius something) and atmog. you will get insane ad, mr and armor numbers with 4k hp. crazy stuff.


It's been math crafted, that it is more cosf effecient to build IE/PD/LW than it is to get a BR.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> A good Teemo can still dominate.


Ya, but you have to play REALLY defensively and have a harder time 1 vs. 1. "Back in the go old day" you could charge at someone w/ full spec teemo and roflstomp them no matter who it was.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Ya, but you have to play REALLY defensively and have a harder time 1 vs. 1. "Back in the go old day" you could charge at someone w/ full spec teemo and roflstomp them no matter who it was.


You can still do this once you've farmed. If you feel Teemo is not a strong champ at top, then you're playing him wrong. Teemo can literally **** on almost every top lane champ due to the fact that most are melee champs, and you have movespeed, blind, and poison. Teemo has never been a charge in champ early game, but he's become a champ that can go 1v1 easy late game if you do it right.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You can still do this once you've farmed. If you feel Teemo is not a strong champ at top, then you're playing him wrong. Teemo can literally **** on almost every top lane champ due to the fact that most are melee champs, and you have movespeed, blind, and poison. Teemo has never been a charge in champ early game, but he's become a champ that can go 1v1 easy late game if you do it right.


Apparently you didn't play him 'in the beginning'. He was amazing.. get enough LS and AP on him and you could almost take 2 people, as long as they didn't pop their ults on you. Then that is a total







.


----------



## Zackcy

Wow I suck with Shen.

Passive is a huge part when you are trading.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Wow I suck with Shen.
> Passive is a huge part when you are trading.


Only trade with shen when you land a taunt, if not, you take too much damage from the trade.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Wow I suck with Shen.
> 
> Passive is a huge part when you are trading.


Max your Q first and alternate between feint and shadow dash.You can come out on top even against poppy so long as you hit your Q first , for maximum badassery i recommend hitting dash right after your Q as they have the same range which is pretty much a guaranteed taunt for you.Remember to press W right after your passive triggers while your opponent is taunted to get the most out of your shield , usually im able to trigger my passive twice in a 1v1 fight.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Only trade with shen when you land a taunt, if not, you take too much damage from the trade.


It cost so much energy :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Max your Q first and alternate between feint and shadow dash.You can come out on top even against poppy so long as you hit your Q first , for maximum badassery i recommend hitting dash right after your Q as they have the same range which is pretty much a guaranteed taunt for you.Remember to press W right after your passive triggers while your opponent is taunted to get the most out of your shield , usually im able to trigger my passive twice in a 1v1 fight.


Dam, I read his skills improperly









Ok, I guess that solves my energy problems.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Oh yeaaaaaa

My team was losing and suddenly GP and Irelia decided to feed

Aka


----------



## Karlz3r

Just had a funny game in my bob elo.


----------



## stu.

Had time for one game before work. I quite enjoyed it. Top lane vs. Talon.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Had time for one game before work. I quite enjoyed it. Top lane vs. Talon.


Cho vs Talon is unfair, once you get Frozen Heart you just destroy him. Pre FH, you have enough sustain to not die to him.


----------



## Zackcy

I really love playing Soraka, You can freely harass and trade really well. And of course, dem heals.


----------



## prznar1

Soraka is good. Once i've carried whole team to win ;D In my personal opinion support without heal is not a very usefull support. Also soraka gives you crazy amount of armor + mr from passive. She lacks a bit of cc but well, you cant get everything


----------



## prznar1

Luv to stomp some polish rage noob team that insults everyone for no reason


----------



## Zackcy

Mundo is a great jungler, pretty safe jungler, can clear fast, and post 6; you never have to leave the jungle.

"I have 3.5k gold. Probably should buy."


----------



## prznar1

you should try ww then ;p


----------



## chia233

For the 7th consecutive game , bot has failed to lane and cost me the game ; personal record!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> For the 7th consecutive game , bot has failed to lane and cost me the game ; personal record!


How did Lee Sin top get 20 kills?


----------



## prznar1

maybe somoe fail ganks. however i see his build as a fail. where is atmog i ask.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> maybe somoe fail ganks. however i see his build as a fail. where is atmog i ask.


Just build 6 bloodthristiers and one shot teams with your ulti.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just build 6 bloodthristiers and one shot teams with your ulti.


how about die before you kick someone due to cc and focus? no survi with this build is very dangerous. i'm even starting to build rod of ages and rylai (or whatever its called) + few extras depending on a game.

i must say that im going to buy a vayne and start to play a bot in ranks. does it always have to be a le stupido on bot? :S lulu farming creeps and not warding. also a bit lost in fights, + some bit crazy mf that showed us in the crucial moment...


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> For the 7th consecutive game , bot has failed to lane and cost me the game ; personal record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Lee Sin top get 20 kills?
Click to expand...

Lee Sin was bot with taric , the only thing stopping zil/ashe from dying was the respawn timer.









That lee was a "1600" , carrying taric.


----------



## itzkin

Not so sure about your items on amumu. I would have made a shurelias for team fighting rather than elizas. Sunfire over rylais as you need more armor compared to AP, with an added magic damage. Against that team I would have made a randuins or a frozen heart quick compared to a thornmail.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Not so sure about your items on amumu. I would have made a shurelias for team fighting rather than elizas. Sunfire over rylais as you need more armor compared to AP, with an added magic damage. Against that team I would have made a randuins or a frozen heart quick compared to a thornmail.


QFT
Thornmail only helps you if that Lee is going to focus you, but since he's a 1600 player, I think he knows who to focus and who not to, therefore Randuins is a mucho better choice overall. And AP Amumu just doesn't seem to work really well.
Yeah, that Morgana build a frozen heart, good choice there.


----------



## prznar1

So guys, what ranged ad carry should i get. getting very close to 6.3k. i like some nice amount of dmg from basic attacks + dash. vayne is my first thought but graves should be good too. any other choices? corky? urgot? ez?


----------



## prznar1

Anyone noticed? Lol is going 3d. neat.


----------



## Zackcy

The Dota2/Hon/Lol subreddits are quite hilarious today.


----------



## prznar1

about hacks - here is one to prove that lol can be hacked. i do not use it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tMiKvghIls


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> about hacks - here is one to prove that lol can be hacked. i do not use it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tMiKvghIls


I thought I noticed someone using a bot. I started a new char and was just doing Vs. Bots to get easy/quick exp/ip. This one guy on my team kept going to the same part of the map over and over and kept dying, he was 0/20.


----------



## prznar1

well i think i saw a bot too, on bots ofc. same pattern. just going forward.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Not so sure about your items on amumu. I would have made a shurelias for team fighting rather than elizas. Sunfire over rylais as you need more armor compared to AP, with an added magic damage. Against that team I would have made a randuins or a frozen heart quick compared to a thornmail.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT
> Thornmail only helps you if that Lee is going to focus you, but since he's a 1600 player, I think he knows who to focus and who not to, therefore Randuins is a mucho better choice overall. And AP Amumu just doesn't seem to work really well.
> Yeah, that Morgana build a frozen heart, good choice there.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have bought it if he wasn't focusing on me since most of my team could be 3shot once he bought LW ; yes i know randuins or FH is better in most cases but i wouldn't agree on the sunfire buy simply because of the utility with rylais on amumu , not to mention that it is more cost efficient.I brought pendant because of the amount of CC they have and was a situational buy.Again , i have to stress that the game was over when lee sin went legendary 9 mins in with 12 deaths from bot hence i couldn't gank at all because by the time they went back to lane , they were killed once again.

There wasn't much i could do under those circumstances so i did what i could , at least i stopped lee from soloing baron and killed him though i was just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## tiger187126

downloading the game now. i've never played DoTA or this before but hopefully it will give me some hours of entertainment until DIII, GW2, or something else comes along.

any suggestions for a new player?


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> downloading the game now. i've never played DoTA or this before but hopefully it will give me some hours of entertainment until DIII, GW2, or something else comes along.
> any suggestions for a new player?


Just stick together with the team when the lanes start wandering around, this is the most important one.
Don't stay alone far from the base for a long time when most of the enemies are not seen on the map.
Try out as many champions as you can in the beginning, you might find out which type of champions you will be concentrating on in the future.


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Just stick together with the team when the lanes start wandering around, this is the most important one.
> Don't stay alone far from the base for a long time when most of the enemies are not seen on the map.
> Try out as many champions as you can in the beginning, you might find out which type of champions you will be concentrating on in the future.


thanks, my name is tiger187126 on there if anyone sees me on and wants to help a new guy out.


----------



## Rit

What are you LoL'ers thoughts on when to spend gold? I know it's all subjective and situational. But lets assume that you have a decent amount of HP/MP and you have enough gold to buy an item. Do you go back or wait till you absolutely have too?


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> What are you LoL'ers thoughts on when to spend gold? I know it's all subjective and situational. But lets assume that you have a decent amount of HP/MP and you have enough gold to buy an item. Do you go back or wait till you absolutely have too?


If I'm in a solo lane, such as top or mid, but I suppose even at bot, I tend to try and push the lane, burn through my mana if I have any, then go B after calling for someone to cover. Generally, if the lane is extended over river, your jungler will have enough time to get to lane if needed in the event of a push from the other side, and sometimes, you may even be back in lane before then as well.

I find that I will not B unless I see myself getting into trouble (perhaps I pushed them out of lane, or they went B on their own, and they now have an item advantage), or I notice that I'm becoming increasingly susceptible to ganks (therefore, I need to B for wards).


----------



## itzkin

Buying items is like you said very situational. If you have considerable Hp/MP and the lanes deadlocked in the middle and you have enough for a big purchase (Needless, BF, Hex Revolver) then go back and buy the item + wards and pots AFTER PUSHING THE LANE. Pushing the lane will cause atleast 2-3 waves from your side to be around the middle just in time for you to get back to lane before their waves hits your towers. *ALWAYS HAVE ENOUGH TO BUY WARDS AND POT. NEVER GO BACK UNLESS YOU CAN AFFORD EM.* This advice is key because numerous times I've played top players who dont buy wards and pot while I have 2pots + wards. Meaning I have not only map control over them for their ganks, but in exchanges I win because I'll have another ~400 HP back from pots assuming I did not get hit again.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> So guys, what ranged ad carry should i get. getting very close to 6.3k. i like some nice amount of dmg from basic attacks + dash. vayne is my first thought but graves should be good too. any other choices? corky? urgot? ez?


Graves is the king of AD, Vayne is on par with him if you get to uber late game when she's really fed and farmed, but need 4 guys to protect her too. Ezreal was good, but he's meh now, still fun to play, but not as reward as it used to be. Corki is fun too, he can deal a lot of damage, just not as good as Graves.


----------



## Karlz3r

Graves is a very good AD, but needs good AD playing skills and history as well.

Coming from a main AP/Offtank-AP player I started playing AD as well and found Caitlyn as the safest one to play,
yet it's very rewards and about 65-70% games I've played with her have resulted in a victory.

It's just the range of graves which doesn't allow him to poke around just as much as Cait could.


----------



## pr0l1f1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Graves is the king of AD, Vayne is on par with him if you get to uber late game when she's really fed and farmed, but need 4 guys to protect her too. Ezreal was good, but he's meh now, still fun to play, but not as reward as it used to be. Corki is fun too, he can deal a lot of damage, just not as good as Graves.


Trinity vayne is my type. I get fed... a lot.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> thanks, my name is tiger187126 on there if anyone sees me on and wants to help a new guy out.


O NO! THE NUMBERS!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> What are you LoL'ers thoughts on when to spend gold? I know it's all subjective and situational. But lets assume that you have a decent amount of HP/MP and you have enough gold to buy an item. Do you go back or wait till you absolutely have too?


When in a solo lane (middle lane or top lane), try to farm while keeping you opponent harassed (to slow their farm) and keep farming yourself. It is best to last hit only, and keep the minions at your tower as long as possible so that your jungle can gank, and you can farm safely.

For a typical bottom lane, I generally go back after I can afford LVL2 boots, 2 dorans, 2 pots, and 1 ward. If you started with boots, it is a little more than starting with Dorans. If you win an early exchanged and get a kill, I typically go back right away. If it is first blood, I get back as soon as possible. You don't want to kill your opponent, only to have them come back with more items/hp/mana, so they push you back to your turret or kill you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0l1f1k*
> 
> Trinity vayne is my type. I get fed... a lot.


I don't think I have ever seen a trinity vayne since here release.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> O NO! THE NUMBERS!!!
> When in a solo lane (middle lane or top lane), try to farm while keeping you opponent harassed (to slow their farm) and keep farming yourself. It is best to last hit only, and keep the minions at your tower as long as possible so that your jungle can gank, and you can farm safely.
> For a typical bottom lane, I generally go back after I can afford LVL2 boots, 2 dorans, 2 pots, and 1 ward. If you started with boots, it is a little more than starting with Dorans. If you win an early exchanged and get a kill, I typically go back right away. If it is first blood, I get back as soon as possible. You don't want to kill your opponent, only to have them come back with more items/hp/mana, so they push you back to your turret or kill you.
> I don't think I have ever seen a trinity vayne since here release.


See that's sometimes the issue I face, is that I stay out for a long time, get ~2k gold, level 6, but then the opponent goes back, gears up and gets to level 4-5. I just wonder who would have the advantage. Me who is slightly beat up but has a higher level and ult, or the opponent who has an item or two and a lower level. Once again, I know it's all subjective/situational, but just trying to come up with a general strategy.


----------



## rprice06

looking for some competitive players, may want to start a ranked game or have someone join me for Solo Queue for some pointers/tips.
I'm on skype.
let me know if you wanna join or help out.
LOLID : stlprice


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> See that's sometimes the issue I face, is that I stay out for a long time, get ~2k gold, level 6, but then the opponent goes back, gears up and gets to level 4-5. I just wonder who would have the advantage. Me who is slightly beat up but has a higher level and ult, or the opponent who has an item or two and a lower level. Once again, I know it's all subjective/situational, but just trying to come up with a general strategy.


It really does depend on a lot of variables. The biggest one is what champion you're playing; if you aren't a high burst champion or you are facing a high burst champion I would recommend always blue pilling right away after you kill your opponent. A lot of time people don't realize how much gold they have and continue to farm after winning a trade that causes the opponent to blue pill.

The ideal situation would be this: you kill your opponent, there is a full wave of minions for each team in your lane, you push them to your opponents tower, you blue pill.

In this case you are able to come back in time to get your farm without anyone holding your lane, even if they get back, unless it is a champ like Malz or Cait that pushes hard.


----------



## prznar1

about that trinity on vayne. it works GREAT! just try it with friends and see how much it will give you after a roll


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> See that's sometimes the issue I face, is that I stay out for a long time, get ~2k gold, level 6, but then the opponent goes back, gears up and gets to level 4-5. I just wonder who would have the advantage. Me who is slightly beat up but has a higher level and ult, or the opponent who has an item or two and a lower level. Once again, I know it's all subjective/situational, but just trying to come up with a general strategy.


Like Cynez said, if your opponent blue pills early, and you can get the creeps to their tower, you should blue pill. What you want to happen, is your opponent to be at base when their tower is killing your creeps.

This furthers your advantage in lane for 2 reasons, firstly they don't get to kill the creeps for money because their tower just did. Second, you start to out level them, due to the fact that they aren't around when creeps are dying.

If you can do this 2 or 3 times in the lane phase while keeping up CS, you will be 1-2 levels higher when it comes to mid game. If you have an excellent clearing champion (anivia, gragas, AP sion, cassiopea, ect.) You should blue pill when you can get 2 dorans and a ward. At this time, you should also be getting your first blue from the jungle, use this advantage to push your lane to the tower and ward the path near their wraiths. Proceed to kill their wraiths every time you get it pushed, just be mindful of the other lanes when you do.


----------



## pr0l1f1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> O NO! THE NUMBERS!!!
> When in a solo lane (middle lane or top lane), try to farm while keeping you opponent harassed (to slow their farm) and keep farming yourself. It is best to last hit only, and keep the minions at your tower as long as possible so that your jungle can gank, and you can farm safely.
> For a typical bottom lane, I generally go back after I can afford LVL2 boots, 2 dorans, 2 pots, and 1 ward. If you started with boots, it is a little more than starting with Dorans. If you win an early exchanged and get a kill, I typically go back right away. If it is first blood, I get back as soon as possible. You don't want to kill your opponent, only to have them come back with more items/hp/mana, so they push you back to your turret or kill you.
> I don't think I have ever seen a trinity vayne since here release.


I'm one weird guy. I build 3 phantom dancer in Dominion with Ashe. Don't really get enough gold to get the other items.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> about that trinity on vayne. it works GREAT! just try it with friends and see how much it will give you after a roll


The issue with Tri Force on Vayne is not that it doesn't give you that extra dmg when you roll, but that you only have a tumble to use to proc the Tri Force during fights. You can normally get 2-3 tumbles and 1 condemn during a fight, and it is hard to space out the tumble and condemn to get them for optimal use of the Tri Force. In essence, you will get 2-3 procs from your Tri Force in a team fight when you attack an average of 10-15 times. An IE or BT will give you far greater dmg overall in a team fight on Vayne. In a 1v1 situation, the Tri Force will win because you can condemn an enemy into a wall, get proc, attack 2-3 times, tumble, get proc, attack 2-3 times, and they're dead. But if you tumble too soon you won't get the proc and you'll only proc once and attack prolly 5-6 times to kill the AD carry, still showing a negligible advantage from the Tri Force.

IE and BT are just far superior on Vayne, reason being that adding an item that requires timing for your full dmg potential on a champ that already requires timing adds too many places for error to occur on your teams most crucial dmg source.

Obviously my opinion here, just thought I would give you my reasoning behind it instead of just saying "Tri Force is trash on Vayne noob. Tits (i.e. BT or IE) or GT'eff'O!" lol


----------



## prznar1

Most typical build on vayne is bc, bt, ie and dual phantom. I'm always buying trinity instead of one phantom. This is why - hp, mp, movement speed, ad poitns, attack speed, crit chance, and those passives of trinity, while from pd you only get as, crit and movement. Dont look only at dmg, survi (adding some tiny bit of hp can prevent you from death from combo of ap) and many other things are also important. Trinity on vayne is very good imo.

Btw what boots are you buying on her. I had an argue with friend that she needs bersekers, im saying that all 300 ms carries should take boots of swiftness.


----------



## Onions

so i troll build as yi yesterday lol 3 pd 3 bc lol it was great







just thought id share


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Most typical build on vayne is bc, bt, ie and dual phantom. I'm always buying trinity instead of one phantom. This is why - hp, mp, movement speed, ad poitns, attack speed, crit chance, and those passives of trinity, while from pd you only get as, crit and movement. Dont look only at dmg, survi (adding some tiny bit of hp can prevent you from death from combo of ap) and many other things are also important. Trinity on vayne is very good imo.
> Btw what boots are you buying on her. I had an argue with friend that she needs bersekers, im saying that all 300 ms carries should take boots of swiftness.


Ideally the game shouldn't last long enough for you to finish that build. The reason Tri Force is so good on her there is because you already have the better items and wanted an extra item. But here's the thing:

HP: minimal gain, less than half of 1 auto attack from the AD carry late game
MP: decent, a few extra tumbles, but you shouldn't need all that many anyways, if you have time to tumble then you could have auto attacked 2-3 times in a team fight
MS: With boots and phantom dancer, the return on the move speed is negligible as the return decreases as you come closer to the cap, and her speed increases while chasing anyways.
AD: Ok increase
AS: Not all that much attack speed when you have berzerker's greaves, BC and PD already.
Crit: gives what, 12% crit? Not too significant when you've already broken 50%
Passive: The only real benefit to the item, but you already have tumble. There are other items like BT or the new Hexdrinker (the Maw something) that will give you more survivability, as you should build something to help you live besides another PD.

Edit: And yes, berzerker's are ideal on all AD carries, especially Vayne. If they run from you, you already run faster. If they chase you, you have tumble. You shouldn't need 3 speeds on any AD carry, it hurts your early game dmg too much as you attack slower than your opponent so they should in theory win all trades/fights without it being 2v1 or 3v2.


----------



## TheOddOne

Trinity is such an overrated item, more like only Irelia needs it badly. Sheen for tumble proc ? her Q got nerfed so who you gonna harass? their AD carry ? Dorans/Vamp Scepter pwned. You don't even use the AP, just for extra damage of one spell use? I would invest in a BF sword, might be a lil better than Sheen, but it's worth it and much much better.
I only get TriForce if the game is really long and I'm considering selling my boots. But yeah you can get it in Dominion


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Trinity is such an overrated item, more like only Irelia needs it badly. Sheen for tumble proc ? her Q got nerfed so who you gonna harass? their AD carry ? Dorans/Vamp Scepter pwned. You don't even use the AP, just for extra damage of one spell use? I would invest in a BF sword, might be a lil better than Sheen, but it's worth it and much much better.
> I only get TriForce if the game is really long and I'm considering selling my boots. But yeah you can get it in Dominion


Only people I have ever considered worthy of tri force are:

Top lane- Irelia, Jarvan, Blitz
Bot- Corki


----------



## prznar1

lee? nasus? renekton? talon? shaco? skarner? gp? there are lots of champs that are using trinity very well.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Trundle is also good with a tri force, but I seem to be the only one that plays that hero.


----------



## Onions

nasus with triforce can be decent...


----------



## prznar1

It's must have for him. Jax also needs it.

Anyway enough with trinity force talk ;p

Anyone knows when RIOT will stop doing more and more op champs? It is getting insane... fiora - her ulti not only makes her unable to hit her but also heals her.. WTH is this? nautilius, amount of cc is to great.... this is getting to the point of nonsens and absurd.


----------



## Karlz3r

Yeah.. I call most of the new champs rabbits, because they clearly are. They just jump around while doing damage, yet being invincible at the same time? Logical much? I am in dieing need for new skillshot champs.









Sent from my PC using Firefox.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> It's must have for him. Jax also needs it.
> 
> Anyway enough with trinity force talk ;p
> 
> Anyone knows when RIOT will stop doing more and more op champs? It is getting insane... fiora - her ulti not only makes her unable to hit her but also heals her.. WTH is this? nautilius, amount of cc is to great.... this is getting to the point of nonsens and absurd.


Really Fiora is the only one that I have had a problem with. Anyone that is decent with her can dominate any champion game.

She does like double the damage in one hit than you, then gets a parry to negate one of your hits, then just when your getting close.... unhittable, nukes and heals all at the same time.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Trundle is also good with a tri force, but I seem to be the only one that plays that hero.


I play Trundle. Triforce is nice, but I prefer other items.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Edit: And yes, berzerker's are ideal on all AD carries, especially Vayne. If they run from you, you already run faster. If they chase you, you have tumble. You shouldn't need 3 speeds on any AD carry, it hurts your early game dmg too much as you attack slower than your opponent so they should in theory win all trades/fights without it being 2v1 or 3v2.


With the exception of Urgot, build boots that counter their dmg or CC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> lee? nasus? renekton? talon? shaco? skarner? gp? there are lots of champs that are using trinity very well.


lee? -if you have money coming out of your eyeballs, but you should prolly just end the game.
nasus? -after tanky items
renekton? -no
talon?-no
shaco?-what? NO
skarner? -if you have money coming out of your eyeballs, but you should prolly just end the game.
gp? -if you have money coming out of your eyeballs, but you should prolly just end the game.


----------



## prznar1

Sure you buy trinity after some other things, and im always trying to rush for the shine on most champs that require trinity, then tanky or other core items and then phage and trinity. Last game with jax 17-8-XX. i had 15k gold and trinity. this thing with rage blade gave me nearly 2 as and massive hits after using w. So massive that i was just taking half hp from poor teemo.

I also consider jax as very op champ. His ulti is stunning now. i was nearly 1 vs 5 and killed two of team, and it was at the moment when i was not overfed and without trinity, only hextech revolver (not gunblade) and rage blade + shine and merc boots.. ah and wriglers cos i was jungling







love it with jax. So easy.

However why not buy trinity on shaco and talon? they have those skills that give you massive first hit so why not made it even more massive. About renekton, if you play him and just qwer or whatever other spell is not under cd that you should stop playing him like that. Skill, hit, hit, skill, hit, hit. that gives tons of opportunities to use trinity's passive. + you load up your rage bar like that.

I just see your post as from trinity hater ;p

Anyone played Nasus here with more dps items? Atmog + trinity + ie + pd? My friend once told me that i should play him like that. He was able to one hit from q their squishy carry


----------



## Zackcy

My last 10 games are all wins.

Wut.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> My last 10 games are all wins.
> Wut.


Easy Bot Mode =/= win


----------



## prznar1

Sometimes it can happen with normal games ;p
I remember that i had all green history when i was summoning malzahar from free rotation. I was currently farming for him anyway ;D.

Now it is not full green :S


----------



## stu.

I won 10 games in a row once... back around level 22. I also had a 1.25 W:L ratio... that is long gone now.


----------



## prznar1

Fiora, the most op champ EVER MADE. Be aware that you cannot broke her ulti with silence. The only counter on her ulti is akali... and RIOT has nerfed Tryn (RIP) after qq from some morons cuz they thinked that he is op... stun and tryn is dead. Now tell me how can i stun friora while she is jumping on whole team with the speed of eye blink, dealing dmg and healing up? Its an absurdly OP champion. There is no weak spot in her ulti, while all other champions have it. They are not becoming unable to be hit, and some of them are becoming even more opened. Even Talons ulti cannot be comapred to this stupid idea. Oracle or pink ward and bb talon.


----------



## itzkin

PRZNAR there are ways to counter fiora's ult. Zhonyas ult will completely make her drop her ult, vlads pool, and there are some I haven't experimented with yet. IMO fioras ult is a good exchange for her other skills because she lacks any real nuke skills beside her gap closer which does minimal compared to other AD bruisers / melees. Tryn was always sensitive to any forms of cc, although he used to be more OP because of his crit chance at level 1 back before he had fury.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> PRZNAR there are ways to counter fiora's ult. Zhonyas ult will completely make her drop her ult, vlads pool, and there are some I haven't experimented with yet. IMO fioras ult is a good exchange for her other skills because she lacks any real nuke skills beside her gap closer which does minimal compared to other AD bruisers / melees. Tryn was always sensitive to any forms of cc, although he used to be more OP because of his crit chance at level 1 back before he had fury.


Just play Jax. Activate counter strike when she ulties, flash under your tower, stun her when it ends, easy peezy kill.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Tbh I thought Fiora was a weak version of yi.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just play Jax. Activate counter strike when she ulties, flash under your tower, stun her when it ends, easy peezy kill.


So you are saying that i should summon Jax all the time I am playing normal games to be sure that i will be able to counter her? Isn't that going to be a bit boring?


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Hi all! I play Sion , Mordekaiser, Singed, Ashe, Yi!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> lee? nasus? renekton? talon? shaco? skarner? gp? there are lots of champs that are using trinity very well.


yea I forgot trundle, nasus, jax and skarner. GP is situational, rest its just meh. I also get one on Ezrael. The point I was making was that there are very few champs that get the true benefit of the Tri Force. It's a good item, but in most cases there are better options.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> PRZNAR there are ways to counter fiora's ult. Zhonyas ult will completely make her drop her ult, vlads pool, and there are some I haven't experimented with yet. IMO fioras ult is a good exchange for her other skills because she lacks any real nuke skills beside her gap closer which does minimal compared to other AD bruisers / melees. Tryn was always sensitive to any forms of cc, although he used to be more OP because of his crit chance at level 1 back before he had fury.


I feel Fiora got hosed in the useful department; her ultimate is basically Yi's Alpha Strike which is laughable at times. The only reason it is remotely useful is because it is made for 1v1 situations. She can face anyone head on once she's farmed and potentially win simply because of her ultimate. But the damage is so mediocre in team fights that she only uses it to avoid the initial damage bursts.

To answer the DPS Nasus question, I've done it many times and it's fun. But in the end, tank Nasus with Frozen heart wins. Having CDR to spam Q makes you a brick house that was equipped with a laser security system; even if you get in range to do something to it, it won't take any damage and it will just incinerate you instantly.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Holy crap, trundle on free rotation. First time i've seen him there, and i started playing about.. august last year?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Holy crap, trundle on free rotation. First time i've seen him there, and i started playing about.. august last year?


Trundle is my favorite jungle, and he is awesome for 1v1, can even beat Fiora if she doesn't outfarm you


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Holy crap, trundle on free rotation. First time i've seen him there, and i started playing about.. august last year?


Riot doesn't want to see people troll with a troll.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Riot doesn't want to see people troll with a troll.


Do I hear someone wanting to win a match with a AP Lichbane build trundle?!


----------



## Rit

Okay.. playing ziggs for the first time... LOVE!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey Skill, are u on?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey Skill, are u on?


Not right now. If I am on the forums then I am usually at work.









Tues and Thurs are raid nights, so I'll be on Wed night and Friday night.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Do I hear someone wanting to win a match with a AP Lichbane build trundle?!


Dat ulti. Always heal, never die.

The champion who has never had a balance tweak? A troll of course.


----------



## THEoBZ

Whats up guys? Thought I would go ahead and join the club! Been playing off and on since the first Beta release. Great game!

I've been away from the game for about 8 months now. Decided to hop on Sunday evening. WOW the game has evolved so much the past 8 months! The only drawback now is all of the little punk kids talking smack.

Anyway, if your looking for a mature player to team up with go ahead and send me a friend request.

- Obzz
- Te-emo, Cho Gath, Miss Fortune, Graves, Warwick. ( My builds are a bit outdated, but still seem to work pretty good )

I love to play te-emo and go mid. Nobody expects Te-emo to be played the way I play him. Haha


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEoBZ*
> 
> Whats up guys? Thought I would go ahead and join the club! Been playing off and on since the first Beta release. Great game!
> I've been away from the game for about 8 months now. Decided to hop on Sunday evening. WOW the game has evolved so much the past 8 months! The only drawback now is all of the little punk kids talking smack.
> Anyway, if your looking for a mature player to team up with go ahead and send me a friend request.
> - Obzz
> - Te-emo, Cho Gath, Miss Fortune, Graves, Warwick. ( My builds are a bit outdated, but still seem to work pretty good )
> I love to play te-emo and go mid. Nobody expects Te-emo to be played this way.


That is the old meta!

I used to play teemo mid, so much easier to avoid ganks.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


***


----------



## stu.

Ouch.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> downloading the game now. i've never played DoTA or this before but hopefully it will give me some hours of entertainment until DIII, GW2, or something else comes along.
> 
> any suggestions for a new player?


Bring some tables , you will need it.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

how to make lol loading faster?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> how to make lol loading faster?


Uninstall it









No load time


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Fiora, the most op champ EVER MADE. Be aware that you cannot broke her ulti with silence. The only counter on her ulti is akali... and RIOT has nerfed Tryn (RIP) after qq from some morons cuz they thinked that he is op... stun and tryn is dead. Now tell me how can i stun friora while she is jumping on whole team with the speed of eye blink, dealing dmg and healing up? Its an absurdly OP champion. There is no weak spot in her ulti, while all other champions have it. They are not becoming unable to be hit, and some of them are becoming even more opened. Even Talons ulti cannot be comapred to this stupid idea. Oracle or pink ward and bb talon.


Actually alpha strike > Fiora's ult , if you alpha a moment before she ults you , you will kill her in her ult ; i've done it once.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Seems typical. IDK how but it does.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Trundle is my favorite jungle, and he is awesome for 1v1, can even beat Fiora if she doesn't outfarm you


Yeah he's probably my fastest jungle , he zooms through it without taking much damage, the first champ I bought on release, though admittedly I don't play him often


----------



## andyroo89

Trundle is awesome jungler, I really should play him, Hi my name is phreak and I play 3-D as a Jungler.


----------



## Tongan

Yeah *wave*

Tongan In game. Also known as Comiekiller On forums.....Hot Shot GG is my trolling idol.....not really.

I play every champ but ashe......(long story) >:| ehhhhh


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> 坑爹大师 喷兹
> 
> 有钱又怎样（被动技能）
> 每当该英雄击杀一名使用了皮肤的英雄后，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一大段文字，来批判皮肤的定价，并鄙视该名购买了皮肤的玩家。（而由于这一点，喷兹这个英雄没有任何皮肤可以购买。且购买了喷兹的玩家无法使用任何皮肤。）
> 
> 队友太菜（Q）
> 游戏开始后自动打出一段话，来质问队友为什么没选辅助/肉盾/输出/打野/法师。在己方基地快要爆炸，且自己死亡次数最高时，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一段文字，来贬低己方玩家的水平，对己方其他玩家造成精神伤害。
> 
> 先声夺人（W）
> 被动效果：每击被一名英雄击杀，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一段文字，来要求与敌方玩家打父子局，对敌方玩家造成精神伤害。
> 主动效果：在父子局快要失败时，退出游戏并将对方拉入黑名单。
> 
> 不单就送（E）
> 在游戏开始时，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一段文字，要求单走中路。如果2分钟时中路有任何一名友军英雄，则喷兹会持续不断地跑向敌方防御塔，同时对友方英雄造成精神伤害。
> 
> 销声匿迹（R）
> 可以让喷兹从当前游戏中消失，效果类似挂机，但不算掉线，并在队友投票认输时自动选"否"。


Extract from the Chinese server patch on April 1st.

Champion spotlight: Sheet(actual swear here) , Master of Noob

Passive: So what if you have money?
After every kill against a champion with a skin , the player will type out a bunch of words in all chat , judging and criticizing the player for paying for the price of the skin(Due to this passive , Sheet cannot purchase or use any skins)

My team is too noob(Q)
After the start of the game , Sheet will question the lack of support/ad/jungler/tank/ap in his team.Before the nexus explodes and having the highest deaths in the team , Sheet will type out in all chat a bunch of words that is meant to scrutinize and question the skill level of his teammates , causing psychological damage to all allies.

Come at me bro(W)
Passive:Once Sheet has been killed by an enemy , Sheet will demand a rematch from the enemy champion , causing psychological damage.
Active:If Sheet fails to kill the enemy champion in a rematch , Sheet will quit the game and block that player.

Mid or feed(E)
Once the game starts , Sheet will demand mid from his allies.At 2 minutes if there are any friendly champions in mid lane , Sheet will continuously run towards the enemy tower , causing psychological damage.

Ragequit(R)
Allows Sheet to disappear from the game , appearing to be afk but not disconnected.Sheet will always vote "No" in the surrender vote.


----------



## prznar1

Im getting better and better with Jax







last two games 10 2 8 and sur at 20, and 9 2 14 and nexus exlosion ;D. Jungling with him is so great. You jump in, stun, and kill ;D. Also his ulti is now much more viable in teamfights.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 坑爹大师 喷兹
> 有钱又怎样（被动技能）
> 每当该英雄击杀一名使用了皮肤的英雄后，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一大段文字，来批判皮肤的定价，并鄙视该名购买了皮肤的玩家。（而由于这一点，喷兹这个英雄没有任何皮肤可以购买。且购买了喷兹的玩家无法使用任何皮肤。）
> 队友太菜（Q）
> 游戏开始后自动打出一段话，来质问队友为什么没选辅助/肉盾/输出/打野/法师。在己方基地快要爆炸，且自己死亡次数最高时，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一段文字，来贬低己方玩家的水平，对己方其他玩家造成精神伤害。
> 先声夺人（W）
> 被动效果：每击被一名英雄击杀，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一段文字，来要求与敌方玩家打父子局，对敌方玩家造成精神伤害。
> 主动效果：在父子局快要失败时，退出游戏并将对方拉入黑名单。
> 不单就送（E）
> 在游戏开始时，就会在公共聊天里自动打出一段文字，要求单走中路。如果2分钟时中路有任何一名友军英雄，则喷兹会持续不断地跑向敌方防御塔，同时对友方英雄造成精神伤害。
> 销声匿迹（R）
> 可以让喷兹从当前游戏中消失，效果类似挂机，但不算掉线，并在队友投票认输时自动选"否"。
> 
> 
> 
> Extract from the Chinese server patch on April 1st.
> Champion spotlight: Sheet(actual swear here) , Master of Noob
> Passive: So what if you have money?
> After every kill against a champion with a skin , the player will type out a bunch of words in all chat , judging and criticizing the player for paying for the price of the skin(Due to this passive , Sheet cannot purchase or use any skins)
> My team is too noob(Q)
> After the start of the game , Sheet will question the lack of support/ad/jungler/tank/ap in his team.Before the nexus explodes and having the highest deaths in the team , Sheet will type out in all chat a bunch of words that is meant to scrutinize and question the skill level of his teammates , causing psychological damage to all allies.
> Come at me bro(W)
> Passive:Once Sheet has been killed by an enemy , Sheet will demand a rematch from the enemy champion , causing psychological damage.
> Active:If Sheet fails to kill the enemy champion in a rematch , Sheet will quit the game and block that player.
> Mid or feed(E)
> Once the game starts , Sheet will demand mid from his allies.At 2 minutes if there are any friendly champions in mid lane , Sheet will continuously run towards the enemy tower , causing psychological damage.
> Ragequit(R)
> Allows Sheet to disappear from the game , appearing to be afk but not disconnected.Sheet will always vote "No" in the surrender vote.
Click to expand...

lol that's gold, all we got was a crappy video


----------



## Demonik5150

please feel free to add me i play everyone and play almost all the time







in-game name is Demonik5150


----------



## stu.

Why do the Chinese get a better April Fools joke?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> lol that's gold, all we got was a crappy video


Too lazy to translate everything , but here is the majority:http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1978502

Also for the first new changes its basically what name of the server you would like - which is the first to offer a connection from both telecoms and ISPs basically making it accessible to everyone.They called it TenCent canteen.

The picture below where you could see trynd is the new particle effects they have implemented(which looks the same).

Picture : Basically a promotional picture for the new server

There are going to be 4 "activities" that they are going to host when it gets going:
-Sign up and recieve 2888RP free! There is no need to give it away!
-New players are gifted a "Growth Package" Cannot even be gifted! Collect while you play![uh , i means you'll be able to get it for sure in this instance]
-95 champions for you to play! Costs double the price! FREE!
-Double experience! There is no profitability in this server... Server-wide! [or , Guaranteed!]


----------



## prznar1

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1307821

I've loled, hard.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1307821
> 
> I've loled, hard.


Amazing.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Uninstall it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No load time


great advice














but realy!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

realy some one know how to make load game faster when game starts







its internet problem?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> realy some one know how to make load game faster when game starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its internet problem?


I think it depends on CPU speed instead of internet connection.Try setting affinity to high and see if that works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> realy some one know how to make load game faster when game starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its internet problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1307821
> 
> I've loled, hard.


Frankinator?


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I think it depends on CPU speed instead of internet connection.Try setting affinity to high and see if that works.
> Frankinator?


i have 960T 4.25GHZ


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Wow so many insta lock Trundles now that he is free, and they don't even know how to play him.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Wow so many insta lock Trundles now that he is free, and they don't even know how to play him.


This statement would be fine if it didn't start with "wow".

Is it really a shock? I mean REALLY?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This statement would be fine if it didn't start with "wow".
> Is it really a shock? I mean REALLY?


To put into perspective how often I play, I just got to 30 last month and my account was created before January 2010.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This statement would be fine if it didn't start with "wow".
> Is it really a shock? I mean REALLY?
> 
> 
> 
> To put into perspective how often I play, I just got to 30 last month and my account was created before January 2010.
Click to expand...

I think it was really meant to be a joke about how many trolls there are in this game, and Trundle is a troll. But I could be reading his humor wrong.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> realy some one know how to make load game faster when game starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its internet problem?


Your loading time or just the loading screen in general ? cuz with 960T you would get 100% pretty fast (excluding internet problem)


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Your loading time or just the loading screen in general ? cuz with 960T you would get 100% pretty fast (excluding internet problem)


that 100% loading







i have good internet but loading in game is slow


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*


Screw the original idea - I think THAT should be a skin.

Futurama is great.


----------



## Rit

Ziggs is da bomb!


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> that 100% loading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have good internet but loading in game is slow


loading depends on speed of your hard drive mainly.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Ziggs is da bomb!


I see what u did der

Wonder why a lvl 1 was queued with lvl 30s

Weird


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I think it's when you queue with someone else, if he's 30 you probly get queued against 30 rather than level 1 ..


----------



## Zackcy

AP Soraka. No one expects it. It's hilariously fun. Destroyed a Veigar with my flash silence ignite.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Screw the original idea - I think THAT should be a skin.
> 
> Futurama is great.


Hell yeah!


----------



## rprice06

Just had a really good game.

First time with Graves since he's free this week..
























I kinda like him


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Just had a really good game.
> First time with Graves since he's free this week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like him


if you lost 5v4, don't show up


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Just had a really good game.
> First time with Graves since he's free this week..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like him


I must say that i dont like the idea of testing champion in normal game. I'm always doing this on bots.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Forgot how much I lub Lux


----------



## prznar1

Yea, she is fun to play.


----------



## andyroo89

Jewplank is still viable. IDK why people think gold per 5 items are useless.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Jewplank is still viable. IDK why people think gold per 5 items are useless.


Not that great against Graves' gas chamber.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Not that great against Graves' gas chamber.


>implying


----------



## thelamacmdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> >implying


4chan is creeping its way


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Forgot how much I lub Lux


I;m guessing MR would help but why does her laser do like 75% of total hp in one nearly impossible to get away from move?

I get that is should be a great finisher with like 25% but we were both same levels and it was hitting me for 75% of my total HP.,,,


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thelamacmdr*
> 
> 4chan is creeping its way


hahahahahaha.

Not one of my best ones but eh it will do.


----------



## prznar1

My first game that ive won 3vs5!


Epic. Garen is my friend, Udyr was a random but he played also very well. Akali left in half of game.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> if you lost 5v4, don't show up


touche haha.


----------



## Zackcy

You know Jatt? The former jungler on Dignitas? Works for Riot now


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> hahahahahaha.
> Not one of my best ones but eh it will do.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/815069/width/438/height/700/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




5 last games lost. Two of them 1 hour games. Feels good.


----------



## Karlz3r

Sorry for double post. Unfortunately one can't delete them in this forum.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I;m guessing MR would help but why does her laser do like 75% of total hp in one nearly impossible to get away from move?
> I get that is should be a great finisher with like 25% but we were both same levels and it was hitting me for 75% of my total HP.,,,


Because she's Demacian, and Demacians don't play games.


----------



## Rit

Bah... we need to get a premade going... tired of loosing cause of feeders...


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Bah... we need to get a premade going... tired of loosing cause of feeders...


sometimes even premade team cannot win. there always are better players ;p


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> sometimes even premade team cannot win. there always are better players ;p


Totally understandable... I want at least a good game. Not where someone is fed and then rave how 'uber' they are.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> 
> 5 last games lost. Two of them 1 hour games. Feels good.


yesterday i had 75 minutes long game. my full of friends team lost :S somehow we screwed up focus and team fights. next game we played right after it was a 100% win, we played like a pros ;D


----------



## TinDaDragon

Any tips on AP yi mid?

I can't get the hang of him vs Blanc


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Just had a really good game.
> First time with Graves since he's free this week..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like him


Good job, and smart not to build an LW when they don't have any armor!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Any tips on AP yi mid?
> I can't get the hang of him vs Blanc


Learn the power of the Q, and you have know that she is going to jump on you when you come back from your alpha.

Other than that... don't do it vs leblanc....

Last night I lost 3 games in a row on my EU account, all 3 games I was 4/0 to start.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Learn the power of the Q, and you have know that she is going to jump on you when you come back from your alpha.
> Other than that... don't do it vs leblanc....
> Last night I lost 3 games in a row on my EU account, all 3 games I was 4/0 to start.


What do I click with my Q? the champ or the minions?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Learn the power of the Q, and you have know that she is going to jump on you when you come back from your alpha.
> Other than that... don't do it vs leblanc....
> Last night I lost 3 games in a row on my EU account, all 3 games I was 4/0 to start.
> 
> 
> 
> What do I click with my Q? the champ or the minions?
Click to expand...

Learn from thy master , lean from thee!

Against LB , its best for you to try to play aggressively because there is a high chance that you would not be able to sustain her burst after level 6 unless you want to be zoned.Try to push to their tower and make her lose cs , if she counter harass in a pushed lane your minions will do the damage for you while you move back to meditate , do not try to go in for the auto attack because she will just teleport back with W while you take unnecessary damage from her own auto attacks. If you have about 2 minion waves to 1 in the middle of the lane you should try to zone her if you can , if she wants to fight with you trade her with your Q-doublestrike combo and make sure you do not get hit by E in a vulnerable situation as it has a long leash range(shouldn't happen usually because of the minions you can retreat to).

After lv 6 you should calculate her burst and try not to over commit to killing her.If she takes over half your health then it would be wise to not max Q and level W first and match her burst with your sustain.If she takes blue , take the opportunity to push to her tower and buy back.Do not ever play agressively when LB has blue , let her farm and push to your tower and wait for blue to expire.Take a point in E and activate it to last hit minions (your AD is a few points away from killing caster minions after a tower shot) and you should be OK.So long as you didn't feed her and starve her from CS and kills from top and bot lane , you have effectively won your lane.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Who wants to carry me to level 30? I'm 29 with 3/4 to go.

Keep playing with bad ppl ...


----------



## Onions

yo im down wats ur name


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What do I click with my Q? the champ or the minions?


Deff the minions, so that you can hit her during your Q, but not land next to her.

Spend the time pushing her, and going back


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Deff the minions, so that you can hit her during your Q, but not land next to her.
> Spend the time pushing her, and going back


Gotta show me some day

Streams are better than 1000 words


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yo im down wats ur name


Midgetfreak


----------



## andyroo89

I have been playing singed lately usually going ap tanky with spell vamp. My past couple of games I have been able to get RoA 15-20 minutes in with boots (depends if I'm soloing top or not) But my rune setup is weird

Magic pen reds
Mana regen/5 yellows
AP or CDR per level blues
Ap or Spell vamp quints (not that useless especially early game with the 3% from masteries too)

Masteries its 9/0/21 (maybe to help my lane sustain I may switch to 9/21/0)

My last game I died 9 times but we still won by a long shot (I kept throwing AD carry into our team)

Just wanting some tips with singed, BTW im sticking with spellvamp on him, HILARIOUS to have your HP go up while you have your poison on)


----------



## godofdeath

how do you do regrowth pendant mummy?


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Mageruese is my IGN,

I like to play Olaf, Jax, Trynndamere, pantheon, malzahar, Ahri, Master yi. Mostly AD characters


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> how do you do regrowth pendant mummy?


Are you jungling or what?


----------



## Karlz3r

Another successful game. Was 8-2, but was incapable of doing anything late game (2v5).


----------



## godofdeath

yea jummy jungle mummy


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Gotta show me some day
> Streams are better than 1000 words


Sigh, I was on last night, but just trying to get 1 win on my smurf EU. Took me a 50m game and myself on graves going 20/4/18 to get the win. Gotta put these people on my back...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have been playing singed lately usually going ap tanky with spell vamp. My past couple of games I have been able to get RoA 15-20 minutes in with boots (depends if I'm soloing top or not) But my rune setup is weird
> Magic pen reds
> Mana regen/5 yellows
> AP or CDR per level blues
> Ap or Spell vamp quints (not that useless especially early game with the 3% from masteries too)
> Masteries its 9/0/21 (maybe to help my lane sustain I may switch to 9/21/0)
> My last game I died 9 times but we still won by a long shot (I kept throwing AD carry into our team)
> Just wanting some tips with singed, BTW im sticking with spellvamp on him, HILARIOUS to have your HP go up while you have your poison on)


Movespeed Quints are core on Singed. Only 6k IP


----------



## TinDaDragon

I got the wrong masteries in a game with Kass

Still got fed early game vs Gragas

Then top decided to feed Olaf

GG


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> yea jummy jungle mummy


With a leash my setup is 7 ArPen reds , 2Mpen reds , 4 Armor yellows , 5 flat Hp regens , Mr per level blues and flat health Quints.I do 0/21/9 masteries going for flat decreased damage in the defense tree (both the minion one and intomitable).I start with E and dogs , blue golem , rude dudes , back to dogs , red lizard and gank.

Without a leash i just switch to full armor yellows.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> With a leash my setup is 7 ArPen reds , 2Mpen reds , 4 Armor yellows , 5 flat Hp regens , Mr per level blues and flat health Quints.I do 0/21/9 masteries going for flat decreased damage in the defense tree (both the minion one and intomitable).I start with E and dogs , blue golem , rude dudes , back to dogs , red lizard and gank.
> Without a leash i just switch to full armor yellows.


How does one know if he will have leash or not!?


----------



## Zackcy

Scarra playing mid raka @ IPL. Dam it.

Also, there is a rioter with the name "Average Gatsby", who has a Singed flair. Intresting........


----------



## TinDaDragon

TSM all de way dood!!!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> With a leash my setup is 7 ArPen reds , 2Mpen reds , 4 Armor yellows , 5 flat Hp regens , Mr per level blues and flat health Quints.I do 0/21/9 masteries going for flat decreased damage in the defense tree (both the minion one and intomitable).I start with E and dogs , blue golem , rude dudes , back to dogs , red lizard and gank.
> Without a leash i just switch to full armor yellows.
> 
> 
> 
> How does one know if he will have leash or not!?
Click to expand...

Um , i have psychic powers that allows me to look into the future.If you do not have such ability , consult a doctor if inability to read into the future persists for more than 4 hours i suggest you should just stick to full armor yellows just in case.


----------



## doomlord52

So i've been saying this in game for a while, but....


----------



## chia233

SPRING BREAK!!!



















































































Wasted my hooting time..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> SPRING BREAK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasted my hooting time..


My spring break just ended


----------



## Zackcy

Nice Sivir build.


----------



## TheOddOne

Recommended items sivir.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> SPRING BREAK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasted my hooting time..


the only thing missing there was Jarvan the helper.

ps, spoiler do not work.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Its so funny watching people get so angry over a game.

I just troll em more and make them even more mad.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Its so funny watching people get so angry over a game.
> I just troll em more and make them even more mad.


/all report kenny plz


----------



## Simca

Report Button is new friend.

Cease trolling, report all.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Report Button is new friend.
> Cease trolling, report all.


Simca! Your back







!

Did you go on vacation? Hasn't been the same around here without you.


----------



## TinDaDragon

TSM! TSM! TSM!

They better win

Rootin for Dyrus + Odd One


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Report Button is new friend.
> Cease trolling, report all.
> 
> 
> 
> Simca! Your back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Did you go on vacation? Hasn't been the same around here without you.
Click to expand...

I started working full time. That and I got bored of OCN for a while.


----------



## TinDaDragon

TSM takes game 1 vs Dig with a surrender

Woot!


----------



## Vorgier

Dig needs to drop Dominate. He's a pretty bad jungle. No support for Voyboy meanwhile TSM has him camped.

Here's hoping they come back to win it.


----------



## chia233

Playing normals right now:


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Playing normals right now:


True...

TSM in the Championship right now

Woot Woot


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> Dig needs to drop Dominate. He's a pretty bad jungle. No support for Voyboy meanwhile TSM has him camped.
> Here's hoping they come back to win it.


Dyrus gets camped ---> TSM loses

Voyboy gets camped--> Dignitas loses.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Dyrus gets camped ---> TSM loses
> Voyboy gets camped--> Dignitas loses.


I've never seen Dyrus getting camped by Dig

Voyboy on the other hand...


----------



## My Desired Display Name

month or so of letting it random, I think I'll settle with Cass for awhile


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I've never seen Dyrus getting camped by Dig
> Voyboy on the other hand...


He got three man ganked three times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> month or so of letting it random, I think I'll settle with Cass for awhile


She is really OP, go for it.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> He got three man ganked three times.


Which game?

I only watched the first 2


----------



## Rit

I'm surprised Cass hasn't been banned more often in IPL4.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I'm surprised Cass hasn't been banned more often in IPL4.


Undefeated in the tournament so far.


----------



## TinDaDragon

TSM vs CLG is live

Go TSM!!

Woot


----------



## Bastyn99

Dyrus is now my favorite LoL player. Offering gummy bears to the commentators and beating CLG with his pillow xD


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Dyrus is now my favorite LoL player. Offering gummy bears to the commentators and beating CLG with his pillow xD


I really don't know why people like that guy so much.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I really don't know why people like that guy so much.


He just seems cool

Too bad they're losing the first game

*crossing fingers*


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, 2nd Bo3. Everyone on CLG playing amazing.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yay, 2nd Bo3. Everyone on CLG playing amazing.


Don't get it

Does the 2nd Bo3 winner gets all the money?

What did the first Bo3 do?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Dyrus is now my favorite LoL player. Offering gummy bears to the commentators and beating CLG with his pillow xD


AW YEAH BRONY.


----------



## bello

I love leblanc such a good nuker


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Don't get it
> Does the 2nd Bo3 winner gets all the money?
> What did the first Bo3 do?


CLG was coming from the losers bracket.

First Bo3 gets them into the winners bracket, 2nd Bo3 decided the money. Too bad that ASHE came out in the end for the win!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> CLG was coming from the losers bracket.
> First Bo3 gets them into the winners bracket, 2nd Bo3 decided the money. Too bad that ASHE came out in the end for the win!


I was rooting for TSM the whole time


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I was rooting for TSM the whole time


Same here! Glad to seem them sweep the second set.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Skillz, carry me to lvl 30 pls

I just lost like 4 games in a row cause our ad carry can't do poop


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Skillz, carry me to lvl 30 pls
> 
> I just lost like 4 games in a row cause our ad carry can't do poop


It doesn't get any better at 30.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Skillz, carry me to lvl 30 pls
> I just lost like 4 games in a row cause our ad carry can't do poop


I was on all day on Saturday! Sunday I was watching all of the matches on my big screen in the living room


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> It doesn't get any better at 30.


Figures
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was on all day on Saturday! Sunday I was watching all of the matches on my big screen in the living room


NOOOOOOO

Saturday I was...sleeping


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was on all day on Saturday! Sunday I was watching all of the matches on my big screen in the living room


By any chance were you using google tv or what was your setup?


----------



## Zackcy

Why do people afk farm when we have a HUGE advantage. All mid lets win. NOPE GOTTA FARM ANOTHER LONGSWORD BRO


----------



## TinDaDragon

First time Graves

Gotta say, he's good

I went 8/3/9 with him before Jax focused me


----------



## kennyparker1337

You know another issue I find, and its even in this thread







is that when your team loses *IT IS NEVER YOUR FAULT. EVER.*









I just love how ranked is so much worse than normal. People go all super tryhard on ranked. If you die like twice, they ask everyone to report you and give up. On normal, it just is what it is. You die, you kill... you play and its just a game. *Ranked = LIFE.*

At least in Elo Hell. But I suppose if you messed up in Elo Heaven they would yell at you more because of their precious Elo...

Just my thoughts. Not everyone is like that. But thats my general consesus of my playings.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You know another issue I find, and its even in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that when your team loses *IT IS NEVER YOUR FAULT. EVER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how ranked is so much worse than normal. People go all super tryhard on ranked. If you die like twice, they ask everyone to report you and give up. On normal, it just is what it is. You die, you kill... you play and its just a game. *Ranked = LIFE.*
> At least in Elo Hell. But I suppose if you messed up in Elo Heaven they would yell at you more because of their precious Elo...
> Just my thoughts. Not everyone is like that. But thats my general consesus of my playings.


I think I found my new best friend <3


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> By any chance were you using google tv or what was your setup?


I have a HTPC (it is in my profile) and that is hooked up to the TV and surround sound. Cost me under $200 with the parts I had, and it plays blue-ray and streams from my sig rig.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Woot


I carry


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I have a HTPC (it is in my profile) and that is hooked up to the TV and surround sound. Cost me under $200 with the parts I had, and it plays blue-ray and streams from my sig rig.


cool


----------



## hello im sean

so who's hyped for the new AD carry? Lots of CC and damage... and passive AS buffs. Sounds OP but i plan on taking full advantage of that.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean*
> 
> so who's hyped for the new AD carry? Lots of CC and damage... and passive AS buffs. Sounds OP but i plan on taking full advantage of that.


He's not an AD carry, he's a tanky dps solo top champion.


----------



## Bastyn99

Yay, just played a few troll games with my friends to reach lvl 30 FINALLY ! Excited to try some ranked games and see how I do


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You know another issue I find, and its even in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that when your team loses *IT IS NEVER YOUR FAULT. EVER.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how ranked is so much worse than normal. People go all super tryhard on ranked. If you die like twice, they ask everyone to report you and give up. On normal, it just is what it is. You die, you kill... you play and its just a game. *Ranked = LIFE.*
> At least in Elo Hell. But I suppose if you messed up in Elo Heaven they would yell at you more because of their precious Elo...
> Just my thoughts. Not everyone is like that. But thats my general consesus of my playings.


Whats your ingame name?


----------



## Onions

george your avatar makes my day XD

OT: i started to play ali anytips otehr then smash adn then push lol


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Yay, just played a few troll games with my friends to reach lvl 30 FINALLY ! Excited to try some ranked games and see how I do


Make sure before you step into ranked that you have AT LEAST 2 jungle, 2 top, 2 AP mid, 2 AD bottom, and 2 support characters you can play well. Nothing frustrates me more than someone in a ranked champ select saying that they can only play Caitlin and shaco.


----------



## Zackcy

Raid boss Udyr


----------



## Onions

wow i just tried to press play again on that picture ... you can tell i dont wanna be at work atm XD


----------



## S.M.

I haven't been paying attention for about a month

Was M5 in this tourny?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I haven't been paying attention for about a month
> Was M5 in this tourny?


Nope

M5 was busy drinking vodka

Hey guys, can I trust a person paying through Paypal for my PC?

He/She claims they're in the military and willing to pay through paypal


----------



## Zackcy

M5 got eliminated in the early rounds.

5 ranked games in a row, all wins. Wow.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> M5 got eliminated in the early rounds.
> 5 ranked games in a row, all wins. Wow.


M5 was never in IPL


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I haven't been paying attention for about a month
> Was M5 in this tourny?


IPL was in Las Vegas, and was comprised of almost all NA teams, or maybe all NA... Either way the contenders were Dig, CLG, and TSM.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> M5 was never in IPL


The qualifiers. They got eliminated in the qualifiers. They didn't make it to the event.


----------



## Zackcy

My god, janna is so much fun.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> My god, janna is so much fun.


When she first came out, she was boring as heck. Glad they made her more useful.


----------



## TheOddOne

So who won IPL ? I wasn't following LoL much, was focusing on SC2.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So who won IPL ? I wasn't following LoL much, was focusing on SC2.


TSM 2-0 Dig in the last round


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> When she first came out, she was boring as heck. Glad they made her more useful.


All the other supports are so much more...............lamer than her.


----------



## Cuar

Hey guy's finally joining up. Me and my friends are looking for a solid fifth to play ranked with. We are getting kinda dedicated and we play weekends and one day a week. Let me know if anyone is interested. After watching IPL we are thinking about maybe trying to up our game and see what we can do.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar*
> 
> Hey guy's finally joining up. Me and my friends are looking for a solid fifth to play ranked with. We are getting kinda dedicated and we play weekends and one day a week. Let me know if anyone is interested. After watching IPL we are thinking about maybe trying to up our game and see what we can do.


I'm not playing with a person who lags every 1 second

(GTX 580 3mb)


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> TSM 2-0 Dig in the last round


No, TSM played Dignitas in the Upper Bracket Final, not the Championship final. The Championship final was TSM vs. CLG in two best-out-of-three matches, with CLG winning the firs two games, and TSM winning the last two games, and thereby winning the tournament.

Also, FINALLY some free to play characters that Ive actually been wanting to try (Gragas and Xin)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm not playing with a person who lags every 1 second
> (GTX 580 3mb)


Only one? No wonder.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> No, TSM played Dignitas in the Upper Bracket Final, not the Championship final. The Championship final was TSM vs. CLG in two best-out-of-three matches, with CLG winning the firs two games, and TSM winning the last two games, and thereby winning the tournament.
> Also, FINALLY some free to play characters that Ive actually been wanting to try (Gragas and Xin)


Oh my bad

I forgot xD


----------



## Cuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm not playing with a person who lags every 1 second
> (GTX 580 3mb)


What are ya talking about? There some issue with two 580's?

.....never mind. I have never noticed that I put MB LOL! Fail on my part.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar*
> 
> What are ya talking about? There some issue with two 580's?
> .....never mind. I have never noticed that I put MB LOL! Fail on my part.


Now's more like it









I can't join anyways. Still only lvl 28


----------



## Cuar

Well what the heck LVL up! Got a few solid players but just need the fifth to stick the team in to ranked. Starting to look at dedicated rolls and who should do what.


----------



## Rit

Best Jungler?.... GO!


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That is the old meta!
> I used to play teemo mid, so much easier to avoid ganks.


I actually have been playing mid with him since my return. No more life steal and damage builds. Strictly AP has been working great with my runes set on crit chance, and attack speed.


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar*
> 
> Hey guy's finally joining up. Me and my friends are looking for a solid fifth to play ranked with. We are getting kinda dedicated and we play weekends and one day a week. Let me know if anyone is interested. After watching IPL we are thinking about maybe trying to up our game and see what we can do.


Send me a private message. I am interested.


----------



## Cuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Best Jungler?.... GO!


Mudno,Shy,Noc All you need for a good helping of Ganks


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar*
> 
> Mudno,Shy,Noc All you need for a good helping of Ganks


I always wanted to jungle with nocturne but I thought they nerfed his jungling?

Also I have been phoenix jungling with udyr and loving it, and flash stun with bear stance is HILARIOUS!

what items should I be using on Udyr? How should he be built?


----------



## Cuar

I play Noc jungle and his speed/HP can make him a amazing ganker. He can jump in on team fights when people dont even see it coming.

Udry is also another great Jungle I dont think he is as fast as the 3 I listed but he is still a great and reliable jungle. I dont play udry but I have a buddy that does and I'm guessing Frozen Mallet is a key item to the build. Maybe Atma's if you want to get some more HP items and be tanky. Atleast one defensive item depending on what you think counters the other team best. Like I said I dont play Udry but I know the basic's. May Wriggles is almost always nice for jungle.

Guides are a good way to get some idea's but dont ever follow them to the key. Play the champ how it fit's you!

I need to pick up Mundo and Shy thire speed in the jungle is by far the fastest in the game. Also they have amazing gank ability and disables. Plus they are Tanky as hell.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar*
> 
> I play Noc jungle and his speed/HP can make him a amazing ganker. He can jump in on team fights when people dont even see it coming.
> Udry is also another great Jungle I dont think he is as fast as the 3 I listed but he is still a great and reliable jungle. I dont play udry but I have a buddy that does and I'm guessing Frozen Mallet is a key item to the build. Maybe Atma's if you want to get some more HP items and be tanky. Atleast one defensive item depending on what you think counters the other team best. Like I said I dont play Udry but I know the basic's. May Wriggles is almost always nice for jungle.
> Guides are a good way to get some idea's but dont ever follow them to the key. Play the champ how it fit's you!
> I need to pick up Mundo and Shy thire speed in the jungle is by far the fastest in the game. Also they have amazing gank ability and disables. Plus they are Tanky as hell.


I tried Mundo, and at low level (Profile level) he sucks.. no health, after killing Red first (If I'm lucky or get help), I usually have to teleport back. I got warwick and that was alot better... Getting the jungle groove down pretty well.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

My 2 favorite jungles are trundle and skarner, I need to try out shyvana have not played her since her release.


----------



## Bastyn99

Dont think there is any Best Jungler, there are many good ones, but the best one is which ever fits your play style best. For me I think its Maokai. I always seem to have pretty good games when playing him as a tanky support jungler.


----------



## Cuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Dont think there is any Best Jungler, there are many good ones, but the best one is which ever fits your play style best. For me I think its Maokai. I always seem to have pretty good games when playing him as a tanky support jungler.


I agree with you, I guess I was just talking in a matter of Speed. Fastest Jungles start with Mundo,Shy and Noc. They are able to clear it fast. should have stated that.


----------



## Degree

I think Shaco is an amazing jungler.
Even though I suck with him, still gotta practice


----------



## TheOddOne

Lee Sin and Udyr are the best junglers.


----------



## Cuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Lee Sin and Udyr are the best junglers.


Both good but not the best. Speed wise Lee Sin is a little slower then Udry or the 3 I listed. But damn is he good in team fights. He was god before his last nerf.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I havent played some of those as jungles, but trundle is my fastest, doesnt hurt that I can usually clear the jungle and still have enough health to gank


----------



## itzkin

Cuar whats your ranking with your buddies? LMK I play a solid top and mid. I'm gonna try to hit plat again once I fix my broken psu pin







.

Good thing they are buffing my teemo now. I will wreck face more.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Cuar whats your ranking with your buddies? LMK I play a solid top and mid. I'm gonna try to hit plat again once I fix my broken psu pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Good thing they are buffing my teemo now. I will wreck face more.


Ya, I'm pumped that they're fixing teemo and runes... should be fun again... Also I'm looking to playing Kayle again... could be utilized pretty well.


----------



## Bastyn99

Yay, just played my first ever ranked game, duo queue with a friend, and we won ! But how come I dont have a rating yet ? How many games do I have to play ?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Yay, just played my first ever ranked game, duo queue with a friend, and we won ! But how come I dont have a rating yet ? How many games do I have to play ?


You have to play 10 games.


----------



## Cuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Cuar whats your ranking with your buddies? LMK I play a solid top and mid. I'm gonna try to hit plat again once I fix my broken psu pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Good thing they are buffing my teemo now. I will wreck face more.


Not ranked yet we have been playing some ranked here and there but nothing hardcore yet. No rating to rant about.


----------



## Rit

Dang it takes forever to level... they must have nerfed it come compared to back in the day.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Yay, just played my first ever ranked game, duo queue with a friend, and we won ! But how come I dont have a rating yet ? How many games do I have to play ?


Remeber your first 20 games will be worth more rating than the rest, and they are your "placement" games.

If you win them all you could end up at 2k ELO.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Remeber your first 20 games will be worth more rating than the rest, and they are your "placement" games.
> If you win them all you could end up at 2k ELO.


U up now?

Let's carry me


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You have to play 10 games.


Thats funny, cause ive been seeing some people with only 5 ranked games who already has a "top rating". But is that their rating from last season ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Remeber your first 20 games will be worth more rating than the rest, and they are your "placement" games.
> If you win them all you could end up at 2k ELO.


Oh, better start throwing some games, dont think Im ready for 2k Elo just yet


----------



## kennyparker1337

Yay for sale







! I love farming so much that I'm lvl 18 and the enemy team is still all lvl 14







. Then they say, Tryn too OP







. Then I







.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

How do people get to lvl 30 and still not understand the basic concepts of the game? Our Lulu at the end said I didn't help the whole game, whilst this is true in the traditional sense of joining team fights, I had yi and I just took towers. While our team was huddled at baron, drawing their team to baron, I grabbed 2 towers and inhib. I kept their fed MF pushing out lanes instead of helping in fights, I kept their Lulu at base, isnt the point of the game to take towers? 5 towers and 2 inhibs that lead to surrender...glad I didn't help....


----------



## itzkin

While taking towers is important and CAN win you games as we saw in CLG vs TSM #1, TSM proved that if you early gank and dominate lanes and force good fights in your favor towers do NOT mean much in the end. Ace a team is better than getting 5 towers. If you ace a team, grab baron, and push all the way to an inhib it'll do more damage than pushing 1 tower per lane. While he was right in the sense that you should join team fights, you also had the right idea by forcing them to watch their own base. Its hard to do this is solo queue normals or ranked because you do not know your team. I'd say in solo queue focus on team fighting while balancing towers. Getting a guy fed in solo queue is all it takes to win. Trust me. You can dominate top (like i do 85% of the games) and mid too but if bot feeds its more than likely GG.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> How do people get to lvl 30 and still not understand the basic concepts of the game? Our Lulu at the end said I didn't help the whole game, whilst this is true in the traditional sense of joining team fights, I had yi and I just took towers. While our team was huddled at baron, drawing their team to baron, I grabbed 2 towers and inhib. I kept their fed MF pushing out lanes instead of helping in fights, I kept their Lulu at base, isnt the point of the game to take towers? 5 towers and 2 inhibs that lead to surrender...glad I didn't help....


No. You are completely wrong

You were playing Master Yi. Your objective of the game is to get fed, get Guardian Armor, and make them say "GG". Seems like you failed two of the above. 1/3 = F


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Personally I'd rather end the game at 20 leaving them with no towers than to make it last until 40 getting fed just to get the towers, guess that's just me. Oh well


----------



## itzkin

From the sounds of it, to me anyway, it sounds like you are saying you want to be a lone wolf. You want to get fed, split push, and single handedly destroy a team. While I see how you want to get fed and split push, it is not always the BEST option. Sometimes ganking lanes and fighting as 5's will dominate over 4 with a split pusher. I mean TSM basically did this to win the 2nd best of three. Remember its about the team, not an individual alone. Sometimes dying 2 times to get 2 aces is better than you be 20/0/0 with your team being dominated, as numbers can dominate with little effort.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> How do people get to lvl 30 and still not understand the basic concepts of the game? Our Lulu at the end said I didn't help the whole game, whilst this is true in the traditional sense of joining team fights, I had yi and I just took towers. While our team was huddled at baron, drawing their team to baron, I grabbed 2 towers and inhib. I kept their fed MF pushing out lanes instead of helping in fights, I kept their Lulu at base, isnt the point of the game to take towers? 5 towers and 2 inhibs that lead to surrender...glad I didn't help....


But you were playing Yi, and you deal tons of damage, if you go split push, your team won't even dish out any damage at all. I know getting towers is good, but this is not DotA, inhibs respawn, and it's really easy to throw the game even if you're 20 kills ahead.


----------



## prznar1

Sometimes you just do a split other times you dont. I'm always doing this when im near enemy tower and they forced teamfight without me. even 4vs5 my team usually wins so ;D.


----------



## Cataclysmo

I just gotta say, there has never been a game that I have dreaded to even hear the name until this one. Maybe its just the group of friends I play with are so serious about it and rage. Or the fact that if your not that good there are the *******s that will report you. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> I just gotta say, there has never been a game that I have dreaded to even hear the name until this one. Maybe its just the group of friends I play with are so serious about it and rage. Or the fact that if your not that good there are the *******s that will report you. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


Being a bad player is not bannable. Just laugh in their faces and make them even angrier. (And no... laughing is not bannable either...)


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> How do people get to lvl 30 and still not understand the basic concepts of the game? Our Lulu at the end said I didn't help the whole game, whilst this is true in the traditional sense of joining team fights, I had yi and I just took towers. While our team was huddled at baron, drawing their team to baron, I grabbed 2 towers and inhib. I kept their fed MF pushing out lanes instead of helping in fights, I kept their Lulu at base, isnt the point of the game to take towers? 5 towers and 2 inhibs that lead to surrender...glad I didn't help....


Unfortunately you are playing league of legends :-/

It's supposed to be a tower defense game, but it's casualized too hard to where you barely get rewarded for killing them. Actually, in the laning phase (except some circumstances) you help the other person by killing the tower.

Split pushing and split push heroes do not work with every team composition. With the lack of TPs in LoL, if your team isn't robust enough to withstand a 4v5 or 4v4 against the enemy team, you split pushing will lose the game. IE split pushing only helps in games you are winning.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Unfortunately you are playing league of legends :-/
> It's supposed to be a tower defense game, but it's casualized too hard to where you barely get rewarded for killing them. Actually, in the laning phase (except some circumstances) you help the other person by killing the tower.
> Split pushing and split push heroes do not work with every team composition. With the lack of TPs in LoL, if your team isn't robust enough to withstand a 4v5 or 4v4 against the enemy team, you split pushing will lose the game. IE split pushing only helps in games you are winning.


While I understand that, the worst they had to face was 4v3 with my team being the 4, the mf had to keep pushing out the lanes, and their lulu stayed base because I was at the point where I could just own towers without minions

Either way I did the get fed way, and we almost lost, after team fight (i would get focused and die after taking a few out) no one would bother to push :\ (their team had no such objections though), and by 40 minutes in it wasn't as easy as it was at 19 mins, maybe its because I'm playing random solo queue I guess.


----------



## prznar1

Just counted how much ip ive spend on whole my runes. 75k ips (including two rune pages) xD.


----------



## Zackcy

Master Yi is a much better split pusher than a team fighter. In teamfights you get CCed and you don't do anything.

You can clear minion waves and shred towers like no one else, and can duel most champions.

Oh by the way, Udyr is the best jungler. It's not an opinion, it's fact


----------



## chia233

Got banned again , oh well.Apparently you are supposed to always behave like a sir when your team is trash and your jungler is even worse.(wannabe mundo/olafs run rampant regardless of ranked/normal after the IPLs , good god...)

That reminds me , first sentence spoken in Garena: SUCK MY DUCK[variant , but all caps]



Ah Garena , how i love your ping and hate everything else.









The Udyr and Cait were level 30 by the way , our team is all below 20.


----------



## Cuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Master Yi is a much better split pusher than a team fighter. In teamfights you get CCed and you don't do anything.
> You can clear minion waves and shred towers like no one else, and can duel most champions.
> Oh by the way, Udyr is the best jungler. It's not an opinion, it's fact


Show me the fact's. I would like to see what you come up with, I'm sure there are some people out there that play his jungle very well. I just go by what i have seen and heard. Never hurts to have a 4th jungle champ.


----------



## Bastyn99

1: Play normal game to get practice
2. Get reported for not being good
3. ?????
4. Dafuq ?

seriously, why do people report other people for being bad in a normal game ? Custom and bot games is such a bad way to get better, so what else am I supposed to do. Today im playing as AP mid and AD Carry, because those are the two roles Im worst at, and I want to get better, and when I fail people get so mad. Relax dude, its a normal game, gees...

On another note, I was just judging some tribunal cases, and who do I see reported for Intentional Feeding ? aAa's M0Ma xD


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> 1: Play normal game to get practice
> 2. Get reported for not being good
> 3. ?????
> 4. Dafuq ?
> seriously, why do people report other people for being bad in a normal game ? Custom and bot games is such a bad way to get better, so what else am I supposed to do. Today im playing as AP mid and AD Carry, because those are the two roles Im worst at, and I want to get better, and when I fail people get so mad. Relax dude, its a normal game, gees...
> On another note, I was just judging some tribunal cases, and who do I see reported for Intentional Feeding ? aAa's M0Ma xD


Even the pros troll people, so don't just shrug it off. I would look at that one closely, because if a pro is acting way out of line, they should get the same treatment as anyone else.

As for getting reported, people have said they report me all the time, I have never been banned, but I never swear, rage, or anything. On the games when I feed, I am still trying, just sucking at it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Master Yi is a much better split pusher than a team fighter. In teamfights you get CCed and you don't do anything.
> You can clear minion waves and shred towers like no one else, and can duel most champions.
> Oh by the way, Udyr is the best jungler. It's not an opinion, it's fact


First penta kill was on Yi, I don't think I was split pushing when it happened......................


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> realy some one know how to make load game faster when game starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its internet problem?


SSD ftw


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You know Jatt? The former jungler on Dignitas? Works for Riot now


Yup, met and drank with him at Pax East. Real nice guy.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sigh, I was on last night, but just trying to get 1 win on my smurf EU. Took me a 50m game and myself on graves going 20/4/18 to get the win. Gotta put these people on my back...


Don't worry buddy, I'm back from vacation. I can start carrying you again


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> He's not an AD carry, he's a tanky dps solo top champion.


He will actually be most effective in the Jungle, played him at Pax East. Him and the ranged AD, both stronk.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> M5 got eliminated in the early rounds.
> 5 ranked games in a row, all wins. Wow.


M5 was actually told they were not allowed to be in IPL. Basically told them they're too good right now, without actually saying it...


----------



## rctrucker

O M G

Learn to use the Multi Quote button please, K thx.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> First penta kill was on Yi, I don't think I was split pushing when it happened......................


My first pentakill was on.... oh wait, I've never gotten a penta. But I get quadras like a prostitute gets STIs. Got a quadra on Ezreal yesterday after going afk for 5 mins at level 3 to answer the door for the pizza guy. Good times, good times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> O M G
> Learn to use the Multi Quote button please, K thx.


I apologize for all the posts, was catching up on the past week's posts since I was out of town for Pax East









That and I'm far too lazy to multi quote over several pages of posts. L2deal.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> He will actually be most effective in the Jungle, played him at Pax East. Him and the ranged AD, both stronk.


I hate when people say something is to stronk....


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> He will actually be most effective in the Jungle, played him at Pax East. Him and the ranged AD, both stronk.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people say something is to stronk....
Click to expand...

Umadbro?









But they are currently both very strong champs, Hecarim and Varus both. Once Hecarim is buyable, which I hope is today, I will be jungling on him for a while.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> My first pentakill was on.... oh wait, I've never gotten a penta. But I get quadras like a prostitute gets STIs. Got a quadra on Ezreal yesterday after going afk for 5 mins at level 3 to answer the door for the pizza guy. Good times, good times.


Flash in the middle of 5 people with Karthus defile on (need crystal scepter), turn oh hourglass, let them kill you, drop a wall and dots, use revive enjoy pentaulti


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Flash in the middle of 5 people with Karthus defile on (need crystal scepter), turn oh hourglass, let them kill you, drop a wall and dots, use revive enjoy pentaulti


lol. Well I missed the penta yesterday because the 5th ran like a lil bish. Which is the case with all my near pentas.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Umadbro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are currently both very strong champs, Hecarim and Varus both. Once Hecarim is buyable, which I hope is today, I will be jungling on him for a while.


SO MAD!
But I will probably buy Hecarim if he does turn out to be a good jungle.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> lol. Well I missed the penta yesterday because the 5th ran like a lil bish. Which is the case with all my near pentas.


That sucks, the only person I've ever gotten a penta with is Nunu and his ulti, I won't pretend I did all the work with that one though, just was able to jump in the middle and ulti after they exhausted most their abilities on my allies lol.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> SO MAD!
> But I will probably buy Hecarim if he does turn out to be a good jungle.


He has a q that does AoE dmg and when multiple targets are hit (believe champs only) the CD is reduced by 1 per target. He also has a lifesteal aura, a dash like Sejuani's that knocks people back, and an ultimate that lets him dash without hitting anyone. He is basically Sejuani with a purpose in the game.

Then Varus has a q skill shot similar to Caitlyn's that the range increases as you hold down the button over time. His w is a passive that applies dmg and when active his abilities cause the dmg as well, his e is similar to MFs but without the extended animation, and his ult is a skillshot snare basically. Forget his passive and some of the intricacies. Didn't have long to play him, only used in dominion and didn't read his abilites more than once.

Edit: Basically Hecarim will be a very strong jungler, and Varus will change bot lane match ups as he didn't feel as though he needed the normal support of sona or soraka. Him and lulu will prolly dominate, unlike I Will Dominate who is trash.

Edit 2: Oh and while talking to Jatt I asked him why he left Dig. His answer "Pro gaming doesn't pay the bills." Probably the greatest thing I heard all weekend, other than Nikasaur's rant about how people ask her why she doesn't wear heals since she's so short. FYI she is even hotter in person, lol.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Is Varus ap or ad? Have not been paying attention to him.
Does Hecraims charge work like Spirit breaker and can be used on a target across the map?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is Varus ap or ad? Have not been paying attention to him.
> Does Hecraims charge work like Spirit breaker and can be used on a target across the map?


Varus is ranged AD. Hecarim's charge is similar to Sejuani's.


----------



## S.M.

A tourny without M5 is not a real tourny imo.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> A tourny without M5 is not a real tourny imo.


Well I think the reasoning was is that since they're so dominant at the moment, if they continue to just steamroll tournaments everyone is going to stop watching. I hate that they gave them a reason for not allowing them to enter, but in the end it'll help the egames scene. It's basically a business strat to stop fans from becoming bored with just seeing M5 always win. I'll have to find the reasoning behind why they weren't allowed in IPL again.

Edit: Since this is my main thread to talk in, I'll give you guys a heads up on the freebie I'm doing here on OCN. Make sure you meet the reqs before posting in the thread.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Well I think the reasoning was is that since they're so dominant at the moment, if they continue to just steamroll tournaments everyone is going to stop watching. I hate that they gave them a reason for not allowing them to enter, but in the end it'll help the egames scene. It's basically a business strat to stop fans from becoming bored with just seeing M5 always win. I'll have to find the reasoning behind why they weren't allowed in IPL again.
> Edit: Since this is my main thread to talk in, I'll give you guys a heads up on the freebie I'm doing here on OCN. Make sure you meet the reqs before posting in the thread.


Kekeke, you don't even meet your own requirements!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just came out of a 3 losts to win









Some people just can't play


----------



## Bastyn99

Hah, so Im still practicing today, played some Tristana, havent tried her before, and therefor I got zoned hard by Caitlyn, was so weak. So when I finally start to get some kills and start getting good, I meet Vladimir in a 1v1 and rip him apart, and he goes "Goddamn fed AD Carry". I had half the kills of the rest of my team


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hah, so Im still practicing today, played some Tristana, havent tried her before, and therefor I got zoned hard by Caitlyn, was so weak. So when I finally start to get some kills and start getting good, I meet Vladimir in a 1v1 and rip him apart, and he goes "Goddamn fed AD Carry". I had half the kills of the rest of my team


Vlad shoul've destroyed u


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar*
> 
> Show me the fact's. I would like to see what you come up with, I'm sure there are some people out there that play his jungle very well. I just go by what i have seen and heard. Never hurts to have a 4th jungle champ.


Udyr can jungle naked. He take almost any jungle path. He is item independent, he can duel anyone in the jungle. Generally when I play Udyr, after I get wolves and blue, I venture into the enemy jungle and take their red or pick a fight with the enemy jungler because I know I can win, or at the VERY worse, run away with 400+ movement speed.

Udyr transitions really well into mid game. Jungle Phoneix Udyr does not need wriggles for sustain or clear times.

Udyr is one of the strongest mid game champions, due to his really high damage output, which can be achieved by building almost full tank. His damage hits it's peak at lvl 9 if max Phoneix right off the bat.

He has everything a top tier jungler needs: sustain, clear times, transitioning, CC for ganks, exceptional duelist, item in dependency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yup, met and drank with him at Pax East. Real nice guy.


Ya, I really like Jatt. Some really great casting. He is the reason why I started jungling Udyr.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Well I think the reasoning was is that since they're so dominant at the moment, if they continue to just steamroll tournaments everyone is going to stop watching. I hate that they gave them a reason for not allowing them to enter, but in the end it'll help the egames scene. It's basically a business strat to stop fans from becoming bored with just seeing M5 always win. I'll have to find the reasoning behind why they weren't allowed in IPL again.
> Edit: Since this is my main thread to talk in, I'll give you guys a heads up on the freebie I'm doing here on OCN. Make sure you meet the reqs before posting in the thread.


I like how they're too good so they get banned, it leaves it open for them to show up at a tournament carrying a lamp post.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Kekeke, you don't even meet your own requirements!


Well that was the point. Give it to deserving OCN members.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Imboutarage!!!!!!

2 Insta AFKs right when the game start. They were premade, too.

Firetrucking..........


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Master Yi is a much better split pusher than a team fighter. In teamfights you get CCed and you don't do anything.
> You can clear minion waves and shred towers like no one else, and can duel most champions.
> Oh by the way, Udyr is the best jungler. It's not an opinion, it's fact


then you are doing it wrong. what you do as master yi is wait for the moment when they will trow cc on tank or you get cleanse and just steamroll everyone to get pentakill. my 1st nad 2nd penta was done with yi.


----------



## Simca

My first penta was done as Yi too I think...or was it Vayne..eh..either way.

As Prznar1 said, you have to wait for the right moment to jump into team fights as Yi, even when you're fed. Team fight is not just about dashing in and going for the squishy. Yes that's important, but it's more important to get your teammates in there and have them take some damage. Then you sneak behind the fight, kill the squishies and steamroll. There's 2 reasons for this. 1) people are more likely to go after champions with half health than someone at full hp. Even if they're being killed by a full HP person.

2), you don't have to go in, waste your R and wonder why your team is who knows where. They're in the fight, taking damage, taking CC and dealing damage (hopefully).

3) Yi is a great lane pusher for sure, but you can't win a game as BD Yi unless the other team is REALLY bad. BD Yi also requires you to be Glass Cannon yi and that build blows. Yi is meant for Atmogs build. Only way I ever play him now.

~Leaves these 2 pics. Sneaks back out~


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> A tourny without M5 is not a real tourny imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think the reasoning was is that since they're so dominant at the moment, if they continue to just steamroll tournaments everyone is going to stop watching. I hate that they gave them a reason for not allowing them to enter, but in the end it'll help the egames scene. It's basically a business strat to stop fans from becoming bored with just seeing M5 always win. I'll have to find the reasoning behind why they weren't allowed in IPL again.
> 
> Edit: Since this is my main thread to talk in, I'll give you guys a heads up on the freebie I'm doing here on OCN. Make sure you meet the reqs before posting in the thread.
Click to expand...

34 rep....


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Dat Shaco build. Hmm not bad. Your build would've been similar to mine in that situation.

Berserker greaves
Madreds
Infinity Edge
Trinity Force
Blood thirster
Maw of Malmortius or Whits end (depending if you need the AD or AS) BUT if teemo's blind was giving me trouble I would've switched those out for a Quicksilver Sash

Edit; Saw Malz with two Rabadons, Are you kidding me?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 3) Yi is a great lane pusher for sure, but you can't win a game as BD Yi unless the other team is REALLY bad. BD Yi also requires you to be Glass Cannon yi and that build blows. Yi is meant for Atmogs build. Only way I ever play him now.


GC is the only way to build him imo, the other team doesn't have to be bad for lane pusher to work either, I can tank a tower with gc yi and still end it with enough health to get away, once you push the lanes they will eventually become unorganized, and it's easy to pick them off. Doesn't hurt when you can solo baron either.


----------



## kennyparker1337




----------



## prznar1

I just simply do not know how much ad runes ashe requires to be viable at early game fight.
ok she has that pretty useless passive, and nice range w from witch you can easly hide behind minions. so if you are very sneaky and with some epic amount of luck you managed to land that stupid passive and w on some le idiot that is not covering himself behind minions and took nearly half of his hp you start spitting on him with your autoattack and do nothing.
even some ap ranged champs have far more bigger autoattack dmg then ashe. dafuq riot?


----------



## pjBSOD

Just updated my LoL today, haven't played since early March.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 3) Yi is a great lane pusher for sure, but you can't win a game as BD Yi unless the other team is REALLY bad. BD Yi also requires you to be Glass Cannon yi and that build blows. Yi is meant for Atmogs build. Only way I ever play him now.
> 
> 
> 
> GC is the only way to build him imo, the other team doesn't have to be bad for lane pusher to work either, I can tank a tower with gc yi and still end it with enough health to get away, once you push the lanes they will eventually become unorganized, and it's easy to pick them off. Doesn't hurt when you can solo baron either.
Click to expand...

Yi is the only assassin that doesn't need to build a BF sword item in order to keep up with the damage output so use that to your advantage.Double dorans ring - boots1 - sheen - boots2 - wriggles - brutalizer/hex- triforce - atmas/zeke - warmogs should be what you are aiming for in a match.

Edit:Summoner level 15 , invincible yi mid - a wild fizz appears! Fizz used counter lane! Fizz used runepages! Its super effective! NightlyOwl has fainted! You go unconcious.....

Okay.jpg


----------



## prznar1

Yi and warmog is a huge mistake imo, frozen mallet is something what he needs.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 34 rep....


Apparently I misread the reqs to post a freebie and need 10 rep, even though from the section it appears to me that a legacy member with over a year and 100 posts can give away things. Guess I'll have to get my 3 rep and repost.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I just simply do not know how much ad runes ashe requires to be viable at early game fight.
> ok she has that pretty useless passive, and nice range w from witch you can easly hide behind minions. so if you are very sneaky and with some epic amount of luck you managed to land that stupid passive and w on some le idiot that is not covering himself behind minions and took nearly half of his hp you start spitting on him with your autoattack and do nothing.
> even some ap ranged champs have far more bigger autoattack dmg then ashe. dafuq riot?


Ashe requires AD runes man, I run Flat AD reds, Flat AD quints, Flat Armor yellows, and soon to change my blues after the MR nerf, but right now is MR per lvl blue. With out that AD in your runes, you don't do much until BF/IE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 34 rep....


Grats on 35! I hit it last week and now I'm at 42... You have to spend more time helping computer building or folding noobs, not LOL noobs.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Yi and warmog is a huge mistake imo, frozen mallet is something what he needs.


In a teamfight nobody is going to outrun you even if they tried , Yi really needs his survivability though lifesteal and copious amounts of health to start with.You'll end up with around 160 armor and 100 MR depending on your itemization in my build and the kind of boots you take(either MR or armor) ; more of it wouldn't go towards INCREASING YOUR DPS METER so you will need to substitute that with health and turn it into extra damage with atmas.

By going 21/9/0 and health per level yellows , you can easily hit 2700 health by level 18 if you go for zeke's instead of atmas but it is only recommended if your damage is enough and they aren't focusing you in teamfights ; you can easily live with this amount of health and skip warmogs and go for your situational 6th item though.

The only downside to this build is the cost coefficient regarding 2.8k needed to upgrade from a sheen to a triforce because that's money you won't be spending for better items but i digress , you will hit 200 AD without activating E which is more than enough for mid game battles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Grats on 35! I hit it last week and now I'm at 42... You have to spend more time helping computer building or folding noobs, not LOL noobs.


Thanks









I don't really care about rep(though an OC'd account would be nice..) and i help whenever i am able to if i stumble across a thread i can contribute , its already nice to know that your posts may have saved someone's computer from meeting THE HAMMER of a frustrated user.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care about rep(though an OC'd account would be nice..) and i help whenever i am able to if i stumble across a thread i can contribute , its already nice to know that your posts may have saved someone's computer from meeting THE HAMMER of a frustrated user.


I am the same way, most of my support comes from ASRock boards and the new 2011 socket/coolers. For the first time I had the top of the line CPU and there was a learning curve with overclocking, heat, cooling, ect.

After I learned it all by reading, I could help the people that just want to post "Will this BOTTLENECK LOLOLLOLOLO I CANT READ OTHER POSTS BECAUSE IM LAZY". Or at least it seemed like that... Either way some of them gave rep for it.


----------



## Bastyn99

Just bought Udyr today, since hes never ever f2p, and I finally got the hang of him and a team that isnt a complete terror. He is just so tanky, and still with Tiger stance he can deal quite a bit of damage. And if a team fight goes bad, you just run away and noone will ever catch you







Him or Maokai is my fav.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Just bought Udyr today, since hes never ever f2p, and I finally got the hang of him and a team that isnt a complete terror. He is just so tanky, and still with Tiger stance he can deal quite a bit of damage. And if a team fight goes bad, you just run away and noone will ever catch you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him or Maokai is my fav.


Yeah I'm a fan of fast junglers as well, namely Shyvana and Udyr. Both are strong early and counter jungle easily.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I'm a fan of fast junglers as well, namely Shyvana and Udyr. Both are strong early and counter jungle easily.


True dat. I find myself in the enemies jungle most of the time as Udyr


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> True dat. I find myself in the enemies jungle most of the time as Udyr


I haven't jungled much in a long time, hoping to change that here soon so I can solo queue ranked again.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> then you are doing it wrong. what you do as master yi is wait for the moment when they will trow cc on tank or you get cleanse and just steamroll everyone to get pentakill. my 1st nad 2nd penta was done with yi.


No one is going to throw cc on a tank, and no smart team would not pay attention to a glass cannon Yi who is playing that way.

Literally every Yi from lvl 1-30 waits for teamfights to end, and then comes in for cleanup. Unless your stupidly fed and playing against potatoes, this "strategy" doesn't work.


----------



## TheOddOne

Crunkles plays junglers ? lolwut ?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Crunkles plays junglers ? lolwut ?


Your Canadian.

Nuff said.


----------



## Bastyn99

Riven and Karma on sale next week, aaw yeah ! Two champs ive been wanting. Have tried Riven and love her, and Karma seems interesting. Anyone who plays Karma ? How do you feel about her ?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> then you are doing it wrong. what you do as master yi is wait for the moment when they will trow cc on tank or you get cleanse and just steamroll everyone to get pentakill. my 1st nad 2nd penta was done with yi.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to throw cc on a tank, and no smart team would not pay attention to a glass cannon Yi who is playing that way.
> 
> Literally every Yi from lvl 1-30 waits for teamfights to end, and then comes in for cleanup. Unless your stupidly fed and playing against potatoes, this "strategy" doesn't work.
Click to expand...

I play against lots of


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I play against lots of


Potatoes?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> then you are doing it wrong. what you do as master yi is wait for the moment when they will trow cc on tank or you get cleanse and just steamroll everyone to get pentakill. my 1st nad 2nd penta was done with yi.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to throw cc on a tank, and no smart team would not pay attention to a glass cannon Yi who is playing that way.
> 
> Literally every Yi from lvl 1-30 waits for teamfights to end, and then comes in for cleanup. Unless your stupidly fed and playing against potatoes, this "strategy" doesn't work.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it does. It's the only way to play Yi. Yi is one of those characters that will get focused hard -super hard if he goes in first.

Xin and Yi get focused amazingly hard. I've never been focused so hard as any other character than these 2. Knowing when to enter a TF is critical. It's not about waiting for them to be almost dead and then cleaning up. It's about getting your team in the middle of the fight and letting hell break loose. The squishies in the back should JUST be ready to engage and shoot from far, that's when you hit the squishies and the tanks are usually so stuck in the middle of all the fighting that they won't be able to help their squishies. This of course won't work if your team gets destroyed 1 at a time until you don't have numbers then that plan quickly falls apart. Overextending and getting CC'd to death is also another way that hurts that type of game play. Sure, you can dive a tower as glass canon Yi, but if you get CC'd under a tower you are DEAD. If you get focused as GC Yi, you're DEAD.

I don't feel Frozen Mallet is enough HP for survivability alone. I think Yi's speed for the most part is enough as well. I wouldn't be opposed to FM on top of warmogs, but Warmogs is like 1350 hp to FM's 700. Double the HP. While I still buy BT on Yi most of the time, I'm just not that impressed with the Lifesteal it offers me as Yi. I don't see it really helping me gain HP unless I strike down minions.BT on hella ASPD Yi's can start to become useful, but again, CC will kill that Yi in 1.2 seconds flat.

A Cho'gath can pretty much stomp, scream and chew you to death in one combo as GC Yi.

An LB will combo you dead in one combo. etc etc.

Also, I don't buy Trinity on Shaco unless I'm hella fed and the game is won.

PS I would love to learn how to use Phoenix Udyr in ganks. I think it's amazing for jungling, but as far as ganks go..I've only been effective using Bear Tiger.


----------



## S.M.

If you don't buy wriggles trinity on yi, you're kinda bad tbh.


----------



## pjBSOD

So, as I said earlier, I came back from a 1 and a half month break, didn't do so well... and got reported by the entire team for "intentionally feeding". Now I remember why I quit the game in the first place, garbage community.


----------



## Narokuu

people interested in playing you are welcome to add me, name is Naroku, i have a 5 man ranked team that needs some serious players, wife and i love to play, i own every champ, and spend too much money on skins xD, SnK gaming is out team =)


----------



## ExposedWang

Most fun game I've had so far. Got a double kill at our nexus to help us push them back for 14 more minutes.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> So, as I said earlier, I came back from a 1 and a half month break, didn't do so well... and got reported by the entire team for "intentionally feeding". Now I remember why I quit the game in the first place, garbage community.


Well , nobody likes feeders ; even more so when you play a role that has a higher weightage in the team (AD carry , AP mid , solo top) ala the team is more dependent on you for the win.Ofcourse , if you are getting outplayed then you should try your hardest not to feed the enemy team and stick to getting the exp from creeps.

On champs with low item dependency(someone like ali , udyr , fizz , maokai , skarner , wk , ww just to name a few) this becomes less of a problem because you can still contribute in teamfights(your presence will be more significant even if you don't win your lane so long as you don't feed) so i recommend those types of champs if you want to "de-rust".

Against a heavily stacked lane such as yi vs fizz , take preemptive measures to at least be even because your opponent is indefinitely stronger at roaming than you.You are just going to make it worse if you feed akali/sion/kat as it allows them to destroy the other two lanes very easily even under tower.Buy defensive/sustain items if you have to in order to stay in the lane since eventually it won't be cost effective for you to chuck potions like a mad man.

There are also some things to look out for when playing in a stacked lane (ofcourse , there are many variables that alter this , but this increases your chances to "be even" with your lane):

-Is a big(3) stack of minions pushing across the river 9 minutes in?
Not only will your opponent have a level advantage against you , there are more strategic options available for them to make ; they can either go back first and buy their items and come back with full health forcing you to back and miss exp or put tremendous pressure if they are champs like rumble , fizz , akali , morde who gets really strong once they hit 6.It will also make ganking alot harder because those that rely on AAs or aren't naturally beefy may just die to concentrated minion fire or block their path to the enemy (the jungler cannot afford to die or fall behind because it will make their transition into midgame teamfights even harder).Enemies like LB will also be safe from harass because of minion retaliation if you decide to hit them.The solution to this is just to thin out the minion waves to preferably 1 or 1 1/2 stacks[try to do this with minor harassment from the enemy because in a stacked lane , just a tiny advantage will allow your enemy to snowball] before your tower so not only will you not lose cs to the tower , it also places a risk onto the enemy mid/top from roaming because they will lose exp in their own lane if they do not come back immediately to reset it.

-Do you have an advantage early game?
In a stacked lane like Lee vs vlad , lee will eventually lose in sustain and damage because there isn't an item that offers lifesteal and MR and it becomes really hard for lee not to get pushed out once vlad hits level 10.Use your damage advantage in the early game to pressure vlad and make him lose cs to delay his revolver for as long as possible.Coordinate with your jungler to make his life as miserable as you can before the point where he will definitely win you regardless of how far ahead you are(this is made easier if you have M5's ganking coordination which is easier said than done ofcourse).This way you won't be digging deeper into a hole when both sides are farming without pressure from the other (where you need to do something about it , but can't in a stacked lane) i.e you farm under tower , i farm under tower.

Oh yeah don't try to pressure your opponent too much if you can't win a trade (i.e 1v1 duel) because you will just end up over extending and killing yourself ; instead try to poke every so often in front of your own caster minions so they will retaliate when they hit you , sometimes its best for you to retreat and let them take minion damage as it will usually end up to be more than what you can dish out over a period of time.


----------



## pjBSOD

I know how the game works and how to play it, but I was just so rusty and was playing support and supporting my friend bot lane and just kept making mistakes because I haven't played in so long. It was blind pick vs two brusiers and we just got destroyed, but I was reported for intentionally feeding, even though it wasn't actually intentional at all, I was actually trying.

Yep... there's the email from Riot Games telling me I've been warned for feeding. Bleh, you can't even come back to try and learn a game without being warned for "intentionally feeding". Just rather disheartening. Oh well, time to suck it up and just try and get better again


----------



## TinDaDragon

Who should I buy with 6300 IP? I like casters and ad range

I was thinking about buying Graves or Vlad or Swain. Suggestion?


----------



## prznar1

Malzahar. Great mid lane champion.


----------



## volim

I've recently bought Udyr and Lee Sin, what can I say? I love them both. I can't believe how much fun solo top/jungle is as Udyr and Lee Sin. Still need to get the hang of Udyr though, I really am lost with how you are supposed to build him in Jungle... max Tiger or Pheonix? When should I go for max Turtle? :/.

Yeah I know.. My Lee builds suck, but they work xD.


----------



## Bastyn99

For Udyr jungle, you just build tanky. No need for wriggles, get Randuins, Aegis, FoN, maybe Warmogs if you have money, Frozen heart against heavy AD and so on, for tanky items, and stuff like Phage into Mallet and Atmas for some damage. And you definitely want to get Wits End. That is a great way to increase your damage once you get a little tanky.

And as jungle, you want to max pheonix first, that will make you a really fast jungler, then turtle, for more tankiness, and just one point in bear for engaging when you start ganking, then max it last. I like to get a point in Tiger for when team fights start to happen, because it gives you lots of damage even with almost all tank items. You should only take 3 points in Tiger total though, maybe 4 points if your team is doing really well. And remember, always activate Tiger stance last in a fight so you have the persistent attack speed increase ( you probably knew, but im just saying ).

Anyway, thats how a lot of people play him, including myself.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> So, as I said earlier, I came back from a 1 and a half month break, didn't do so well... and got reported by the entire team for "intentionally feeding". Now I remember why I quit the game in the first place, garbage community.


Mostly why I am just in and out on League Of Legends.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Who should I buy with 6300 IP? I like casters and ad range
> I was thinking about buying Graves or Vlad or Swain. Suggestion?


swain is no longer 6300ip! you're in luck because he's awesome. vlad is fun too... just make sure you keep your tide stacks up at all times (and always carry pots). but that's not what you want because you're an OCNer. you want mordekaiser. Single best nuker in the game, and if played properly, can come from near death to max hp in a single combo! But now I'm telling you too much... Hush... New morde meta is unstoppable/uncounterable. Oh and malzahar is a total wrecking ball in teamfights!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> swain is no longer 6300ip! you're in luck because he's awesome. vlad is fun too... just make sure you keep your tide stacks up at all times (and always carry pots). but that's not what you want because you're an OCNer. you want mordekaiser. Single best nuker in the game, and if played properly, can come from near death to max hp in a single combo! But now I'm telling you too much... Hush... New morde meta is unstoppable/uncounterable. Oh and malzahar is a total wrecking ball in teamfights!


LOL so true.


----------



## Bastyn99

How does one build Jungle Riven ? I just bought her on sale and know she can jungle, but what items do you get for her ? Same as when she is top ?

And also, Karma ? Anyone have any thoughts on her ?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> And also, Karma ? Anyone have any thoughts on her ?


Karma is hard to have thoughts on because so many people play her poorly. I have no idea how to play her, but I have seen a few people that knew what they were doing carry a team with Karma (very rare). On the other hand, it could be because Karma is so rarely played that the other team didn't know how to react! I always thought she looked fun, but never bothered buying her.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Crunkles plays junglers ? lolwut ?


That was actually the first role I played and enjoyed, and still do I'm just quite rusty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Your Canadian.
> Nuff said.


This. Oh Skill... I use multi quote good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Riven and Karma on sale next week, aaw yeah ! Two champs ive been wanting. Have tried Riven and love her, and Karma seems interesting. Anyone who plays Karma ? How do you feel about her ?


Karma is awesome fun, and can be strong if you know what you're doing but she needs farm and lots of it. She really only works in a solo lane or a bot lane with an AD that can roam like Twitch, at least imho. Used to play her a lot but people don't know how to play around her so she goes unnoticed at being quite powerful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> So, as I said earlier, I came back from a 1 and a half month break, didn't do so well... and got reported by the entire team for "intentionally feeding". Now I remember why I quit the game in the first place, garbage community.


The community isn't as bad as people make it out to be, and how I used to think it was. Especially once you use the ignore button when you find those who are in the minority of terrible people as a whole








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> people interested in playing you are welcome to add me, name is Naroku, i have a 5 man ranked team that needs some serious players, wife and i love to play, i own every champ, and spend too much money on skins xD, SnK gaming is out team =)


Hit me up, my IGN is Cynez. I play a lot, not as much recently since I was home for a visit and just started datin' a hottie







(not a red head, sorry Andy and Odd)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Who should I buy with 6300 IP? I like casters and ad range
> I was thinking about buying Graves or Vlad or Swain. Suggestion?


Vlad is strong top and mid with a strong team fight presence. Graves is OP, enough said. Swain is ok, kind of a tricky champ to learn at first but can be useful with his snares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> How does one build Jungle Riven ? I just bought her on sale and know she can jungle, but what items do you get for her ? Same as when she is top ?
> And also, Karma ? Anyone have any thoughts on her ?


I mentioned about Karma a few quotes above. Riven jungle isn't as strong as Riven top, but is still fun. She doesn't clear the jungle as fast as her counterparts but has the dash and stun for ganks. I normally do something along the lines of cloth+5 pots or boots+3 pots-> 2 doran blades -> merc treads or ninja tabi or CDR boots -> then the usual BT, GA, and situational items (another BT, Maw, QSS, etc)


----------



## Bastyn99

@ Crunkles: Yeah that Riven build looks like what most people are doing for, well, pretty much everything. So you dont think Karma is viable as a normal support with GP10 items ?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Who should I buy with 6300 IP? I like casters and ad range
> 
> I was thinking about buying Graves or Vlad or Swain. Suggestion?


Doesn't matter. Who ever you buy, you won't get to use. That role will be called "first" and if you try and dispute then commence the trolling and reporting.

If I were you I would pick a Support though, since it is the only role no one ever calls.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> @ Crunkles: Yeah that Riven build looks like what most people are doing for, well, pretty much everything. So you dont think Karma is viable as a normal support with GP10 items ?


I would only caution you about going as a normal support on Karma because of the following:

Her shield does not provide the bonus AD Janna's does
Her only CC is a slow that requires you to stay close
Her heal requires you to use your ulti stacks
She only has 3 abilities
Karma is a support that is meant to assist the team with substantial damage as well as support. Her ulti stacks have to be utilized perfectly on the right abilities and at the right times otherwise you've wasted potential team fight utility. I think her ulti needs a buff to allow more stacks so she is more useful in 5v5 fights, but her utility is quite strong in lane. This is why she isn't used often, because she falls off later in team fights. But if she can get the farm to get damage item she is a huge threat. Get gp10 slows her build too much and doesn't give the normal gold from farming as most supports will tell you. She is a very particular champ, and can be viable if you've mastered her unique set of skills. This is the biggest hinderance to her being played often: she takes a long time to master and is not easily transitioned to from other supports so most high elo support players won't take the time needed to play her because she is so different from the others and doesn't provide the large CC that others have (ex. Lulu, Leona, Alistar, Janna, Taric).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Doesn't matter. Who ever you buy, you won't get to use. That role will be called "first" and if you try and dispute then commence the trolling and reporting.
> If I were you I would pick a Support though, since it is the only role no one ever calls.


I call support all the time when playing with a competent AD carry (ex. rctrucker & theoddone). You're statement is relevant in normal queue when you're solo, but who cares in normals? Just play them anyways, or play a custom game where it matters even less.


----------



## TheOddOne

Vlad isn't strong, I just played him well


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I would only caution you about going as a normal support on Karma because of the following:
> 
> Her shield does not provide the bonus AD Janna's does
> Her only CC is a slow that requires you to stay close
> Her heal requires you to use your ulti stacks
> She only has 3 abilities
> Karma is a support that is meant to assist the team with substantial damage as well as support. Her ulti stacks have to be utilized perfectly on the right abilities and at the right times otherwise you've wasted potential team fight utility. I think her ulti needs a buff to allow more stacks so she is more useful in 5v5 fights, but her utility is quite strong in lane. This is why she isn't used often, because she falls off later in team fights. But if she can get the farm to get damage item she is a huge threat. Get gp10 slows her build too much and doesn't give the normal gold from farming as most supports will tell you. She is a very particular champ, and can be viable if you've mastered her unique set of skills. This is the biggest hinderance to her being played often: she takes a long time to master and is not easily transitioned to from other supports so most high elo support players won't take the time needed to play her because she is so different from the others and doesn't provide the large CC that others have (ex. Lulu, Leona, Alistar, Janna, Taric).
> I call support all the time when playing with a competent AD carry (ex. rctrucker & theoddone). You're statement is relevant in normal queue when you're solo, but who cares in normals? Just play them anyways, or play a custom game where it matters even less.


Karma's issue is that she needs to get AP to become effective. All other supports in the game provide base abilities that allow them to forgo building AP/AD to be viable. Karma is a great support with AP and late game can dish out damage and CC like ziliean, shields like janna and heals better than sona. The problem is getting to that point while building AP, you just don't have the money for wards/oricle to support your team.


----------



## Bastyn99

Just had a game with Karma. I can definitely see what you mean about her needing some damage items to be really powerful, but I also really do like her skill set. I can see myself playing her often.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Doesn't matter. Who ever you buy, you won't get to use. That role will be called "first" and if you try and dispute then commence the trolling and reporting.
> If I were you I would pick a Support though, since it is the only role no one ever calls.


lol

Lucky you, I always get to call


----------



## Zackcy

Karma is a much better solo top than a support.

Sigh, why do people hate finishing games? One ranked game I played last week, we got a ace, and we had mid pushing and the inhibitor was down. Ashe goes top. We take both nexus turrets, and bring the nexus down to like 1/3 health, they respawn and kill 3 of us. WHY;AJFLKD;AJF;LAJFIAJCOIAJFIOILFJHOILFHJOIFHDOIAS;J

People just hate finishing games. We can push mid and win. NOPE GOTTA FARM MORE, GOTTA THROW OUR ADVANTAGE.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Karma is a much better solo top than a support.
> Sigh, why do people hate finishing games? One ranked game I played last week, we got a ace, and we had mid pushing and the inhibitor was down. Ashe goes top. We take both nexus turrets, and bring the nexus down to like 1/3 health, they respawn and kill 3 of us. WHY;AJFLKD;AJF;LAJFIAJCOIAJFIOILFJHOILFHJOIFHDOIAS;J
> People just hate finishing games. We can push mid and win. NOPE GOTTA FARM MORE, GOTTA THROW OUR ADVANTAGE.


900 elo at it's best.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Karma's issue is that she needs to get AP to become effective. All other supports in the game provide base abilities that allow them to forgo building AP/AD to be viable. Karma is a great support with AP and late game can dish out damage and CC like ziliean, shields like janna and heals better than sona. The problem is getting to that point while building AP, *you just don't have the money for wards/oricle to support your team*.


Exactly. Takes too much farm away from the AD carry to be awesome late game on her which is why she works well with Twitch, a champ that will normally roam for his kills to get farmed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 900 elo at it's best.


This.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Doesn't matter. Who ever you buy, you won't get to use. That role will be called "first" and if you try and dispute then commence the trolling and reporting.
> If I were you I would pick a Support though, since it is the only role no one ever calls.
> 
> 
> 
> I call support all the time when playing with a competent AD carry (ex. rctrucker & theoddone). You're statement is relevant in normal queue when you're solo, but who cares in normals? Just play them anyways, or play a custom game where it matters even less.
Click to expand...

Actually I was specifically talking about ranked. I've never had a problem with normal.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Actually I was specifically talking about ranked. I've never had a problem with normal.


You should be able to fill any role with at least 2 champs in ranked and be willing to change if needed, if you are taking it seriously. Otherwise you're just there to see what'll happen and you shouldn't be all that concerned about team composition.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have a friend that plays Karma well and he is always mid AP carry, never support.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have a friend that plays Karma well and he is always mid AP carry, never support.


Carry as Karma? That is cool, dem fans!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Carry as Karma? That is cool, dem fans!


In normal's he plays however he wants, and does surprisingly good. AD carry Taric, AD Fiddlesticks, etc...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

How's everything been in my absence?

Andy still being a creeper?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 900 elo at it's best.


Well I climbed up to the mid 1100s









Happens in normal games, ranked games.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> How's everything been in my absence?
> Andy still being a creeper?


Andy pops in time to time and shows us bad stuff


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Carry as Karma? That is cool, dem fans!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Actually I was specifically talking about ranked. I've never had a problem with normal.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to fill any role with at least 2 champs in ranked and be willing to change if needed, if you are taking it seriously. Otherwise you're just there to see what'll happen and you shouldn't be all that concerned about team composition.
Click to expand...

You're missing the point... I don't care about team composition and haven't seen it throw a match yet. Some comps are more tough than others, though.

The point is *other people* do care and act like a 3 year-old if you can't play one certain role that *they designated* you to be. Last pick is almost always forced into support. Nearly 90% of all ranked games, if you choose a champ that isn't solely that composition, or more so if they just don't like the champ they will just curse you out and troll the entire game... which, ironically, does throw the match... to which they blame on the bad composition.


----------



## TheOddOne

I like to play support even if I'm 5th pick, mainly because I don't wanna play jungler and fail smite


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I like to play support even if I'm 5th pick, mainly because I don't wanna play jungler and fail smite


There are worse things than failing smite...

For instance, failing smite 2x.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Bastyn99

@Zackzy: Not sure if cute, or most terrifying thing Ive ever seen.

Edit: My and my Nvidia using friends are having a problem in LoL. At random times the screen will freeze and go black for a few seconds, like if the driver is resetting, and then return to normal, resulting in us getting killed often times. Anyone know of a fix for this ?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> @Zackzy: Not sure if cute, or most terrifying thing Ive ever seen.
> Edit: My and my Nvidia using friends are having a problem in LoL. At random times the screen will freeze and go black for a few seconds, like if the driver is resetting, and then return to normal, resulting in us getting killed often times. Anyone know of a fix for this ?


Are you running SLI?


----------



## hollowtek

lol silly pony,

yes hes running sli.

and worst come to worst (or super easy fix) is to simply do a clean install of nvidia drivers. case closed.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Or just restart...


----------



## Bastyn99

Well yeah as my signature says, I do run SLI. But none of my friends do. So noone has experienced this or know of a certain way to fix this for good, other than clean install. By clean install, you just mean checking the box "Clean Install" when installing new drivers yeah ?


----------



## sugarhell

hi guys playing lol from beta now i just play 1 2 matched per day...the rage from this game will gonna destroy my brain xd just a question?what your opinion about dota 2?anyone get into beta?personal opinion is that i will stick with lol dota seems do be the same game with better graphics


----------



## hollowtek

Morde in dominion wins!
Quote:


> Well yeah as my signature says, I do run SLI. But none of my friends do. So noone has experienced this or know of a certain way to fix this for good, other than clean install. By clean install, you just mean checking the box "Clean Install" when installing new drivers yeah ?


No, completely uninstall all nvidia drivers/software
Install "Driver Sweeper"
Boot into windows under "Safe Mode"
Run "Driver Sweeper" as admin
Check the box that says "Nvidia drivers/ATi Drivers"
Press "Clean" or "Okay" whatever the box says
Restart normally
Install brand new Nvidia drivers
Smoke a cigarette and pat yourself on the back (optional)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Andy pops in time to time and shows us bad stuff


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Exactly what Andy does


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> hi guys playing lol from beta now i just play 1 2 matched per day...the rage from this game will gonna destroy my brain xd just a question?what your opinion about dota 2?anyone get into beta?personal opinion is that i will stick with lol dota seems do be the same game with better graphics


Dota is the same game ? ............................................................... more like LoL is a copy of Dota.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> hi guys playing lol from beta now i just play 1 2 matched per day...the rage from this game will gonna destroy my brain xd just a question?what your opinion about dota 2?anyone get into beta?personal opinion is that i will stick with lol dota seems do be the same game with better graphics


I find it more fun, as it is very fresh and new to me. Lot of crazy champion designs, supports who don't just sit in a bush.

Also, Earthshaker can dunk 10x better than Master Yi.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Morde in dominion wins!



So does Akali.









I hate playing against Morde because, even though I don't usually get ghosted too much, it sucks to watch myself burst my team's squishy AP champ into a million pieces.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Dota is the same game ? ............................................................... more like LoL is a copy of Dota.


becaus i have played dota from dotaall stars if you remember dota 2 seems to be the same game with a lot better graphics and if i remember correctly have the same champs.valve and icefrog havent introduce anything new real.also i really like the competitive sceen of lol a lot more than dota's.dota hyper carry lets 1v5 all of them just not my style


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I find it more fun, as it is very fresh and new to me. Lot of crazy champion designs, supports who don't just sit in a bush.
> Also, Earthshaker can dunk 10x better than Master Yi.


in dota balance is not exist.lifestealer most broken char ever.dota(2) maybe have most eye-candy abilities but lol is a new game.dota2 is not.and ofc it looks similar to dota guinsoo made the dota


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> in dota balance is not exist.lifestealer most broken char ever.dota(2) maybe have most eye-candy abilities but lol is a new game.dota2 is not.and ofc it looks similar to dota guinsoo made the dota


I lost to "X hero"

"X hero" is OP.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I lost to "X hero"
> "X hero" is OP.


nop i just mained lifestealer but dota mostly have broken chars..as i seen so far from the beta of dota i will just pass and i will choose tera


----------



## andyroo89

I LOL'D from the previous 4 pages. Oh god my sides.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> in dota balance is not exist.lifestealer most broken char ever.dota(2) maybe have most eye-candy abilities but lol is a new game.dota2 is not.and ofc it looks similar to dota guinsoo made the dota


Woah I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. Lifestealer most broken char ever ? He's never picked in competitive, you should play it before you make comment like that, what was the last version you played ? 6.48? then yeah ok Lifestealer was broken back then, now nope.
In Dota balance does not exist, ok, you sir, are the biggest troll in OCN, Icefrog isn't greedy like Riot, yeah yeah lets release 1 champ every 2 weeks and make Shen OP, yeah yeah okay buddy what's your argument now ?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> in dota balance is not exist.lifestealer most broken char ever.dota(2) maybe have most eye-candy abilities but lol is a new game.dota2 is not.and ofc it looks similar to dota guinsoo made the dota


Yep, so pretty much everything in this post is false.


----------



## hollowtek

hey hey... lets not get into dota v lol. we all know dota is the superior master race and lol is for the dirty peasants


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> @Zackzy: Not sure if cute, or most terrifying thing Ive ever seen.
> 
> Edit: My and my Nvidia using friends are having a problem in LoL. At random times the screen will freeze and go black for a few seconds, like if the driver is resetting, and then return to normal, resulting in us getting killed often times. Anyone know of a fix for this ?


Don't use Nvidia?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Actually I was specifically talking about ranked. I've never had a problem with normal.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to fill any role with at least 2 champs in ranked and be willing to change if needed, if you are taking it seriously. Otherwise you're just there to see what'll happen and you shouldn't be all that concerned about team composition.
Click to expand...

I blame riot for releasing generic champion X that doesn't bring anything new to the table.Seriously , the latest champ i bought was Lee (in release date) because the champion design for everything else that came after is hooting bad.

On an unrelated note , here are my predictions for the next meta:

Solo tops- Kennen/Nidalee/Kassadin invincible solo top , strongest escapes in the game ; doesn't worry about ganks (predictions: champ mobility/damage nerfs. 15/15 Armor/MR while lightning rush is active for all levels and now scales with base movespeed instead of flat movespeed increase , energy restoration from passive dropped to 20/15 ; pounce CD increased by 1 sec to 4.5 , takedown AD scaling reduced to 0.75 , no longer gains movespeed while in cougar form ; Riftwalk range reduced to 600 , CD is now 7 secs at all ranks)

AP Mid- Gragas/Sion/Ryze/Galio beefy mid , farming all day typing LOL to enemy's damage , level advantage makes them too difficult to kill in a gank , minions killed too fast from both sides = lanes are never pushed ; excellent roaming potential (ryze is the weaker of those) , game changing AoE ults but doesn't melt in a teamfight = sustained magic damage threat. (predictions:new items introduced to either make ganking easier or items that give more cost effective MR in an offensive item)

Junglers- (See: Solo top , AP mid) Warwick/Skarner/Udyr gives up and stops trying to gank top/mid alone (possible exception of noc) and just AoE clears their own jungle and transition into midgame with their inherit low item dependency ; invasive junglers phased out due to high mobility top , probably evolve into M5 roamer+jungler ganks with early damage/anti-sustain AD bot OR bot lane ganking control with pink wards only with global ult junglers (panth , noc , shen) or tri-brush gankers going from the back (mundo , rammus , trundle , wk ) or "safe" gankers from river brush (i.e twitch , shaco , yi , poppy ; high mobility or stealth) (predictions: expect some kind of base stat nerf to ww/sk/udyr)

AD carry - (See:Junglers) Urgot/Trist/MF/Possibly Graves (if m5 meta) Teemo/Cait/Trist high mobility and/or detection becomes a must because its the only lane that junglers are able to gank successfully (i.e when global ult , tri-brush , river brush gankers are picked) ; Unchanged if AoE clear , low item dependency junglers are picked.(predictions: PD/IE/LW and most importantly , crits are nerfed)

Support bot/roamer - (See:Junglers) Ali/Maokai/Naut/ (if m5 meta) Ali/Maokai/Naut/Lulu mix of high CC/sustain/detection needed to save your AD carry from even more unpredictable ganks (i.e when global ult , tri-brush , river brush gankers are picked) ; Unchanged if AoE clear , low item dependency junglers are picked , may even move to unconventional steroid/harass supports to gain lane control (i.e Nidalee/Kayle).(predictions:none)


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Bastyn99
> 
> @Zackzy: Not sure if cute, or most terrifying thing Ive ever seen.
> 
> Edit: My and my Nvidia using friends are having a problem in LoL. At random times the screen will freeze and go black for a few seconds, like if the driver is resetting, and then return to normal, resulting in us getting killed often times. Anyone know of a fix for this ?


Okay, so I failed to read that you said you had your screen going black and resetting the driver, there are a few reasons for this. namely:

1. Bad overclock
-lower your settings by 20-50/mem by 50-100
2.Overheating
- Result from bad oc
- result from bad cooling


----------



## Nhb93

What's everyone +/- games ratio? I just lost 8 straight all night to go to a new low of 41 games under even. Literally, my only goal is to get to even and then I vow to never play this game again. I can only get as low as 25 before I start to climb back up in the wrong direction. I will literally pay someone to get me to even.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bastyn99
> @Zackzy: Not sure if cute, or most terrifying thing Ive ever seen.
> Edit: My and my Nvidia using friends are having a problem in LoL. At random times the screen will freeze and go black for a few seconds, like if the driver is resetting, and then return to normal, resulting in us getting killed often times. Anyone know of a fix for this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I failed to read that you said you had your screen going black and resetting the driver, there are a few reasons for this. namely:
> 1. Bad overclock
> -lower your settings by 20-50/mem by 50-100
> 2.Overheating
> - Result from bad oc
> - result from bad cooling
Click to expand...

Again, all my friends have the same problem and none of them have overclocked their cards, so its highly unlikely.

Also, how do you know when/if you get rewarded for judging in the Tribunal ? Do you get a notice somewhere, or is there a page that shows it ?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What's everyone +/- games ratio? I just lost 8 straight all night to go to a new low of 41 games under even. Literally, my only goal is to get to even and then I vow to never play this game again. I can only get as low as 25 before I start to climb back up in the wrong direction. I will literally pay someone to get me to even.


160 wins to 110 losts


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Woah I'm not sure if you're being serious or not. Lifestealer most broken char ever ? He's never picked in competitive, you should play it before you make comment like that, what was the last version you played ? 6.48? then yeah ok Lifestealer was broken back then, now nope.
> In Dota balance does not exist, ok, you sir, are the biggest troll in OCN, Icefrog isn't greedy like Riot, yeah yeah lets release 1 champ every 2 weeks and make Shen OP, yeah yeah okay buddy what's your argument now ?


as i mentioned i have to play dota from dotaallstars.lol is only 3 years old game and it has more champions to play with..shen maybe is strong now but you can easily counter his game..you cant win him in top solo so?take nida or anyone who can push really quick(shen cant really push without wits end and sunfire) and go destroy his jungler and his mid//you will come back to your lane with an untouch.yeap dota never had that balance that lol has.when i first played lol in beta all the chars was readiculus overpower.tf with his e could teleport all over the map/morgana shield could take cc of a target and etc...after 2 years tho 2 champions is overpower.ryze and lulu atm.dota always had this hyper carry thing.let him farm all day and at the end he could 1v5.in lol hyper carry stopped to exist with the remake of jax.ofc dota was better but that i am trying to say is that the mechanics of lol and the work done in this game i believe for me that it could be better than dota.dont forget this is 3 years old game.of you want to tell me troll because i tell my opinion go ahead doesnt matter i wasnt offensive.and i really like the 1 champ every 2 weeks.only sejuani was a totally fail.ahri and lulu were +1.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Don't use Nvidia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame riot for releasing generic champion X that doesn't bring anything new to the table.Seriously , the latest champ i bought was Lee (in release date) because the champion design for everything else that came after is hooting bad.
> On an unrelated note , here are my predictions for the next meta:
> Solo tops- Kennen/Nidalee/Kassadin invincible solo top , strongest escapes in the game ; doesn't worry about ganks (predictions: champ mobility/damage nerfs. 15/15 Armor/MR while lightning rush is active for all levels and now scales with base movespeed instead of flat movespeed increase , energy restoration from passive dropped to 20/15 ; pounce CD increased by 1 sec to 4.5 , takedown AD scaling reduced to 0.75 , no longer gains movespeed while in cougar form ; Riftwalk range reduced to 600 , CD is now 7 secs at all ranks)
> AP Mid- Gragas/Sion/Ryze/Galio beefy mid , farming all day typing LOL to enemy's damage , level advantage makes them too difficult to kill in a gank , minions killed too fast from both sides = lanes are never pushed ; excellent roaming potential (ryze is the weaker of those) , game changing AoE ults but doesn't melt in a teamfight = sustained magic damage threat. (predictions:new items introduced to either make ganking easier or items that give more cost effective MR in an offensive item)
> Junglers- (See: Solo top , AP mid) Warwick/Skarner/Udyr gives up and stops trying to gank top/mid alone (possible exception of noc) and just AoE clears their own jungle and transition into midgame with their inherit low item dependency ; invasive junglers phased out due to high mobility top , probably evolve into M5 roamer+jungler ganks with early damage/anti-sustain AD bot OR bot lane ganking control with pink wards only with global ult junglers (panth , noc , shen) or tri-brush gankers going from the back (mundo , rammus , trundle , wk ) or "safe" gankers from river brush (i.e twitch , shaco , yi , poppy ; high mobility or stealth) (predictions: expect some kind of base stat nerf to ww/sk/udyr)
> AD carry - (See:Junglers) Urgot/Trist/MF/Possibly Graves (if m5 meta) Teemo/Cait/Trist high mobility and/or detection becomes a must because its the only lane that junglers are able to gank successfully (i.e when global ult , tri-brush , river brush gankers are picked) ; Unchanged if AoE clear , low item dependency junglers are picked.(predictions: PD/IE/LW and most importantly , crits are nerfed)
> Support bot/roamer - (See:Junglers) Ali/Maokai/Naut/ (if m5 meta) Ali/Maokai/Naut/Lulu mix of high CC/sustain/detection needed to save your AD carry from even more unpredictable ganks (i.e when global ult , tri-brush , river brush gankers are picked) ; Unchanged if AoE clear , low item dependency junglers are picked , may even move to unconventional steroid/harass supports to gain lane control (i.e Nidalee/Kayle).(predictions:none)


i think we will go back to roaming meta again.the support will roaming and the jungler will clear the jungle.really fast junglers like udyr/shyvana/mundo will dominate.alistar as support or blitz for ultra roaming.mid will be an ap with beefy stats and sustain damage all over the teamfight.i really like karthus/ahri/ryze here..sion really fall off in late game as ap.i think crit from ie will be nerfed.maybe will be a pushing/roaming meta a mix of playstyle of clg/m5.i really like the comeback of renekton the only thing that he needs is a passive now.hope for new items and we w8 for the new edition of innervating locket


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> i think we will go back to roaming meta again.the support will roaming and the jungler will clear the jungle.really fast junglers like udyr/shyvana/mundo will dominate.alistar as support or blitz for ultra roaming.mid will be an ap with beefy stats and sustain damage all over the teamfight.i really like karthus/ahri/ryze here..sion really fall off in late game as ap.i think crit from ie will be nerfed.maybe will be a pushing/roaming meta a mix of playstyle of clg/m5.i really like the comeback of renekton the only thing that he needs is a passive now.hope for new items and we w8 for the new edition of innervating locket


Saying that renek needs a passive is like saying morde doesn't have any..

The roaming meta only worked back then because of how you gain exp , they tweaked in long ago so that the solo top for 1v2 isn't as rewarding anymore.You used to be able to get like 3 levels ahead of your opponent by level 10 which isn't the case now.It was also viable back then because the roamer doesn't have to jungle much to keep up in addition to leeching exp from lane.You could try to gank and clear the lane and repeat for the most part , now you'll just be starved more in terms of exp and level if you don't get a kill or drag them down with you in exp and level.


----------



## Zackcy

If X champion/hero is OP, you would see them banned in every tournament game.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Saying that renek needs a passive is like saying morde doesn't have any..
> The roaming meta only worked back then because of how you gain exp , they tweaked in long ago so that the solo top for 1v2 isn't as rewarding anymore.You used to be able to get like 3 levels ahead of your opponent by level 10 which isn't the case now.It was also viable back then because the roamer doesn't have to jungle much to keep up in addition to leeching exp from lane.You could try to gank and clear the lane and repeat for the most part , now you'll just be starved more in terms of exp and level if you don't get a kill or drag them down with you in exp and level.


they change the exp you get from killing or assist.if you kill a champion higher than you in level you get more exp.if you are roaming ofc you will be lower in terms of levels.but after the new patch this will be viable,renek passive is worthless..mordes not...even riot have accepted that renekton's eve's and sion's passive is fail but i think they are more focus in stealth remake aka eve/twitch...by the way twitch jungle is beast...hope we can get a meta again like support ap bot ad mid or full aoe mea that was fun


----------



## gtsteviiee

When I play league on my 6950 I would instantly get gray line screens, orange, or just black or green. It's clocked at 900/1325 and in other games it's stable.. I don't know what's causing it. But, when I put stable fps on I don't get it.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> When I play league on my 6950 I would instantly get gray line screens, orange, or just black or green. It's clocked at 900/1325 and in other games it's stable.. I don't know what's causing it. But, when I put stable fps on I don't get it.


you have any aa mode enable?because lol doesnt like it much


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> you have any aa mode enable?because lol doesnt like it much


On Catalyst or League itself?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> On Catalyst or League itself?


league dont have an option for aa..from catalyst i mean..just put it default...if this doesnt work try to repair lol or reinstall your gpu drivers


----------



## gtsteviiee

It was already off.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What's everyone +/- games ratio? I just lost 8 straight all night to go to a new low of 41 games under even. Literally, my only goal is to get to even and then I vow to never play this game again. I can only get as low as 25 before I start to climb back up in the wrong direction. I will literally pay someone to get me to even.


Skillfactory is at 580 wins, and just shy of 100 more wins > losses.

Twos is at 134w and like 84 losses.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> What's everyone +/- games ratio? I just lost 8 straight all night to go to a new low of 41 games under even. Literally, my only goal is to get to even and then I vow to never play this game again. I can only get as low as 25 before I start to climb back up in the wrong direction. I will literally pay someone to get me to even.


811 wins 620 losses


----------



## Rit

I haven't done any ranked yet, so I'm at 50%.... 0 and 0!


----------



## amvnz

Hey just joined. I'm new (level 18), played Ahri as my first champion on a free week, played one game with each champion but went back to Ahri as she was way more fun. Then the week was over and all the new champions I just couldn't play. Started playing Ezreal for the full week and then bought Ahri







Still playing Ahri religiously lol. Usually play her mid solo but if someone else demands mid I just lane with someone, ask to take all CS until 5 minute mark so I can buy some GP5 and then just land charms from bushes and get kills.


----------



## Zackcy

People who claim they are stuck in "Elo hell" are soooooooooooooo terrible at this game, good lord.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> People who claim they are stuck in "Elo hell" are soooooooooooooo terrible at this game, good lord.


I challenge you to drop to 8-900 elo then climb your way to 1400.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> I challenge you to drop to 8-900 elo then climb your way to 1400.


I did climb from 800 to gold last season


----------



## mastertrixter

I know you did. I did as well. It's not as easy as some people seem to think however.


----------



## TheOddOne

Zackcy, he's giving you a challenge, would you accept it at your own cost ?


----------



## Simca




----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


No jungler


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No jungler
Click to expand...

Yeah, had to 1v2 top.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zackcy, he's giving you a challenge, would you accept it at your own cost ?


I already dropped to 900 elo. I'm at 1130~ right now.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone wanna carry my rank?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone wanna carry my rank?


What's your elo atm?


----------



## gtsteviiee

None, I just played one right now. And pretty much the whole team trolled and fed.


----------



## BoomBox

Lowest elo I dropped to was about 850. I'm at 1133 now. My ranked record is 112-115. Slowly making my way up. Went on a huge win streak only playing support champs. Soraka, Zilean, Taric and Alistar. Even went Nunu once. It was my own fault that I went so low. I started playing ranked as soon as I hit 30. I'm better now but still a long way to go. 1v1 tournaments really helped me get better. Forces you to master last hitting, harass, etc. I'm down for duo queue any time.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Saying that renek needs a passive is like saying morde doesn't have any..
> The roaming meta only worked back then because of how you gain exp , they tweaked in long ago so that the solo top for 1v2 isn't as rewarding anymore.You used to be able to get like 3 levels ahead of your opponent by level 10 which isn't the case now.It was also viable back then because the roamer doesn't have to jungle much to keep up in addition to leeching exp from lane.You could try to gank and clear the lane and repeat for the most part , now you'll just be starved more in terms of exp and level if you don't get a kill or drag them down with you in exp and level.
> 
> 
> 
> they change the exp you get from killing or assist.if you kill a champion higher than you in level you get more exp.if you are roaming ofc you will be lower in terms of levels.but after the new patch this will be viable,renek passive is worthless..mordes not...even riot have accepted that renekton's eve's and sion's passive is fail but i think they are more focus in stealth remake aka eve/twitch...by the way twitch jungle is beast...hope we can get a meta again like support ap bot ad mid or full aoe mea that was fun
Click to expand...

No they changed the exp that you get if you have 2 or more people in a lane a real long time ago , nobody noticed because top was already a solo lane.

Joined OCN.

Simca:I know nothing about computers.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> No they changed the exp that you get if you have 2 or more people in a lane a real long time ago , nobody noticed because top was already a solo lane.
> Joined OCN.
> Simca:I know nothing about computers.


if you read again what i write riot will change it back after the new patch with the hecarim...if you kill someone that is higher level youg ain more exp.if you kill someone with lower level than you you get less


----------



## Zackcy

Hue? http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2021956


----------



## Simca

Been having pretty balanced games lately, it's been interesting even if I lost them. Wonder if anything has change matchmaking wise.


----------



## andyroo89

Welp I cannot wait for the hue hue to get their own servers and hue hue at each other.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Been having pretty balanced games lately, it's been interesting even if I lost them. Wonder if anything has change matchmaking wise.


Princess Celestia having balanced games, wut ?


----------



## Nhb93

Who are the best champs to carry a team to victory? I had two good games today as Cait, and two good the other day as Taric, but still don't know who would be best. I just want to get 1 game over positive, then I will say good bye to this game for good.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Who are the best champs to carry a team to victory? I had two good games today as Cait, and two good the other day as Taric, but still don't know who would be best. I just want to get 1 game over positive, then I will say good bye to this game for good.


an ad range carry easily thats his job.also you can try bruiser or ap mid.support can carry from the utility side.wards/babysit your ad carry to get fed and cc the opposite team


----------



## Zackcy

Those were simpler times


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were simpler times


lol yeah critplank.so insane that 1200 crit.but now is all about sustain damage survability and counter the advantage of some champs


----------



## Simca

Nexus in 20 minutes exactly.

Volibear is so OP. He got me so many kills early on. Just toss boom, dead.


----------



## diwalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nexus in 20 minutes exactly.
> Volibear is so OP. He got me so many kills early on. Just toss boom, dead.


Nice Princess Celestia.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> Nexus in 20 minutes exactly.
> Volibear is so OP. He got me so many kills early on. Just toss boom, dead.


Nice Princess Celestia


----------



## droozel

Hello guys!


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Hello guys!


Hello.


----------



## Domeaphilia

Been hitting up ranked 3s as my last game of the night lately and found out the most bad--- 3s team that doesn't normally get banned is Trundle, Gangplank, and Kennen. That level 1 piller on trundle just destroys lives. You wouldn't even believe it. We're 4-0 with that set up though so some more testing is to be done before its full proof.


----------



## Crunkles

I forget who posted about the exp change, but they were correct. The are going to change the exp given for killing champions lower/higher level. Champions that are lower level than you will provide less exp while champs higher level than you will provide more, and yes this is coming in the Hecarim patch. I have a feeling this may introduce a meta change or an attempt at one in higher levels of play. Ganking bot lane will have no real benefits to the jungler anymore once they've level 4 or 5, so ganking bot early may happen more frequently. This will bring out more of the junglers that benefit greatly from starting red (ex. Lee Sin, Shyvana, Mundo). I'd say look forward to level 2 ganks bot coming from the Blue team jungle each game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use Nvidia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame riot for releasing generic champion X that doesn't bring anything new to the table.Seriously , the latest champ i bought was Lee (in release date) because the champion design for everything else that came after is hooting bad.
> On an unrelated note , here are my predictions for the next meta:
> Solo tops- Kennen/Nidalee/Kassadin invincible solo top , strongest escapes in the game ; doesn't worry about ganks (predictions: champ mobility/damage nerfs. 15/15 Armor/MR while lightning rush is active for all levels and now scales with base movespeed instead of flat movespeed increase , energy restoration from passive dropped to 20/15 ; pounce CD increased by 1 sec to 4.5 , takedown AD scaling reduced to 0.75 , no longer gains movespeed while in cougar form ; Riftwalk range reduced to 600 , CD is now 7 secs at all ranks)
> AP Mid- Gragas/Sion/Ryze/Galio beefy mid , farming all day typing LOL to enemy's damage , level advantage makes them too difficult to kill in a gank , minions killed too fast from both sides = lanes are never pushed ; excellent roaming potential (ryze is the weaker of those) , game changing AoE ults but doesn't melt in a teamfight = sustained magic damage threat. (predictions:new items introduced to either make ganking easier or items that give more cost effective MR in an offensive item)
> Junglers- (See: Solo top , AP mid) Warwick/Skarner/Udyr gives up and stops trying to gank top/mid alone (possible exception of noc) and just AoE clears their own jungle and transition into midgame with their inherit low item dependency ; invasive junglers phased out due to high mobility top , probably evolve into M5 roamer+jungler ganks with early damage/anti-sustain AD bot OR bot lane ganking control with pink wards only with global ult junglers (panth , noc , shen) or tri-brush gankers going from the back (mundo , rammus , trundle , wk ) or "safe" gankers from river brush (i.e twitch , shaco , yi , poppy ; high mobility or stealth) (predictions: expect some kind of base stat nerf to ww/sk/udyr)
> AD carry - (See:Junglers) Urgot/Trist/MF/Possibly Graves (if m5 meta) Teemo/Cait/Trist high mobility and/or detection becomes a must because its the only lane that junglers are able to gank successfully (i.e when global ult , tri-brush , river brush gankers are picked) ; Unchanged if AoE clear , low item dependency junglers are picked.(predictions: PD/IE/LW and most importantly , crits are nerfed)
> Support bot/roamer - (See:Junglers) Ali/Maokai/Naut/ (if m5 meta) Ali/Maokai/Naut/Lulu mix of high CC/sustain/detection needed to save your AD carry from even more unpredictable ganks (i.e when global ult , tri-brush , river brush gankers are picked) ; Unchanged if AoE clear , low item dependency junglers are picked , may even move to unconventional steroid/harass supports to gain lane control (i.e Nidalee/Kayle).(predictions:none)


Is this a prediction of nerfs to force a change in the current meta or your predictions for the new meta? Because Most of what you have stated is already used. And with beefy AP mids and mobile tops, you wouldn't see roaming supports, all of the ganks would end up being unsuccessful. I think we'll continue to see a focus of ganking mid and top lanes bcause of the increased exp gain they will provide and the continued need to stop the solo lanes from farming up. Then depending on team comps, we'll see either CC heavy junglers or fast junglers. But I think we're going to see a change to how junglers have to play with this patch, which may lead to a slight meta change for optimal performance.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Been having pretty balanced games lately, it's been interesting even if I lost them. Wonder if anything has change matchmaking wise.


I have been having the opposite, all of my games have been 20 minute surrenders on my team or the enemies team.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Been having pretty balanced games lately, it's been interesting even if I lost them. Wonder if anything has change matchmaking wise.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been having the opposite, all of my games have been 20 minute surrenders on my team or the enemies team.
Click to expand...

Any game that I play with competent people, I win. I had my entire page filled with wins at one point.







Then I have to get teamed up with a pair of... feeders to say the least, and it is just too hard to carry them. We lose and they blame me, of course.









(TT) I had 15 kills and 9 deaths. Another guy had 3 kills, and the other 0. They fed bot and then all the team fights were imbalanced. Then blamed me when I got focused in a team fight and died nearly instant.

If it wasn't for idiots, I would win a lot more games.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I forget who posted about the exp change, but they were correct. The are going to change the exp given for killing champions lower/higher level. Champions that are lower level than you will provide less exp while champs higher level than you will provide more, and yes this is coming in the Hecarim patch. I have a feeling this may introduce a meta change or an attempt at one in higher levels of play. Ganking bot lane will have no real benefits to the jungler anymore once they've level 4 or 5, so ganking bot early may happen more frequently. This will bring out more of the junglers that benefit greatly from starting red (ex. Lee Sin, Shyvana, Mundo). I'd say look forward to level 2 ganks bot coming from the Blue team jungle each game.
> Is this a prediction of nerfs to force a change in the current meta or your predictions for the new meta? Because Most of what you have stated is already used. And with beefy AP mids and mobile tops, you wouldn't see roaming supports, all of the ganks would end up being unsuccessful. I think we'll continue to see a focus of ganking mid and top lanes bcause of the increased exp gain they will provide and the continued need to stop the solo lanes from farming up. Then depending on team comps, we'll see either CC heavy junglers or fast junglers. But I think we're going to see a change to how junglers have to play with this patch, which may lead to a slight meta change for optimal performance.


i said about the exp change.i also predict a roam meta with alistar support to be first pick.also 2 level ganks like lee sin or shyvana or anyone who start with red will dominate more.bot will dominate the 1v1 ad carry.maybe we will gonna see more vayne or sivir.mid will we gonna see more anivia after the buff on her mana costs she will dominate.top i think we will gonna see the same.double ap or double bruisers.missed the days from the full aoe meta.....


----------



## Zackcy

Playing Shaco in blind pick makes me feel dirty.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Any game that I play with competent people, I win. I had my entire page filled with wins at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have to get teamed up with a pair of... feeders to say the least, and it is just too hard to carry them. We lose and they blame me, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (TT) I had 15 kills and 9 deaths. Another guy had 3 kills, and the other 0. They fed bot and then all the team fights were imbalanced. Then blamed me when I got focused in a team fight and died nearly instant.
> If it wasn't for idiots, I would win a lot more games.


Brothers will kill brothers, spilling blood across the land.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Brothers will kill brothers, spilling blood across the land.


Killing for religion, something I don't understand.

Riot is totally reading my mind. Ive decided to only buy champions when they're on sale (except for brand new ones) and the last two weeks they've put a total of 4 champions that Ive wanted up for sale. Hells yeah !


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Brothers will kill brothers, spilling blood across the land.
> 
> 
> 
> Killing for religion, something I don't understand.
> 
> Riot is totally reading my mind. Ive decided to only buy champions when they're on sale (except for brand new ones) and the last two weeks they've put a total of 4 champions that Ive wanted up for sale. Hells yeah !
Click to expand...

Been doing that. Luckily grabbed Rugged Garen while he was on sale. That's one of the only Garen skins I've wanted. Bought Desert Garen as well and that's no longer for sale. Chosen Master yi, though that's probably the worst master yi skin. I want more yi skins on sale.

Anyway..i just...been having a LOT of these back and forth games, but it kinda irks me when the team feeds so hard early on and then decides they want to try and we come back hard only to lose at the end. Irritating. But at least better than just all out bad teams and surrender at 20.

I also don't really understand how Mantheon is viable late game. He's just so incredibly squishy even with tank items and hp items.


----------



## Zackcy

You know, there is no reason to play Brand/Lux/Annie when there are champions like Ryze and Cass.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Killing for religion, something I don't understand.
> Riot is totally reading my mind. Ive decided to only buy champions when they're on sale (except for brand new ones) and the last two weeks they've put a total of 4 champions that Ive wanted up for sale. Hells yeah !


Fools like me, who cross the sea and come to foreign land.
Talking about Riot, I bought Mundo on my smurf last night for ranked games and tomorrow he's going to be in free rotation, omg sometimes I REALLY wanna kill the person who's behind all this.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Is this a prediction of nerfs to force a change in the current meta or your predictions for the new meta? Because Most of what you have stated is already used. And with beefy AP mids and mobile tops, you wouldn't see roaming supports, all of the ganks would end up being unsuccessful. I think we'll continue to see a focus of ganking mid and top lanes bcause of the increased exp gain they will provide and the continued need to stop the solo lanes from farming up. Then depending on team comps, we'll see either CC heavy junglers or fast junglers. But I think we're going to see a change to how junglers have to play with this patch, which may lead to a slight meta change for optimal performance.


Its my prediction for the change in metagame , we have seen ganks becoming less and less successful in tournament games already because ganking has been made too difficult for them to do it alone and succeed for ganking top and mid[either too fast or too much hp].My predictions were made such that jungling is either going to be much more aggressive and focusing on bot lane or a much passive farm-in-own-jungle approach like udyr/sk/ww , nobody ever picks lee as jungle anymore (maybe except for M5) even though he is flexible at both if first picked.With this observation , i think that the trend is probably going to move to passive farming (we don't even see udyr ganking much in tournaments anymore this IPL4).


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You know, there is no reason to play Brand/Lux/Annie when there are champions like Ryze and Cass.


I don't get it


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Its my prediction for the change in metagame , we have seen ganks becoming less and less successful in tournament games already because ganking has been made too difficult for them to do it alone and succeed for ganking top and mid[either too fast or too much hp].My predictions were made such that jungling is either going to be much more aggressive and focusing on bot lane or a much passive farm-in-own-jungle approach like udyr/sk/ww , nobody ever picks lee as jungle anymore (maybe except for M5) even though he is flexible at both if first picked.With this observation , i think that the trend is probably going to move to passive farming (we don't even see udyr ganking much in tournaments anymore this IPL4).


Yeah I definitely agree that ganking has become more difficult in the solo lanes, largely due to the strength of champs with mobility like riven, gragas, cass, etc. But the problem with the roaming support becoming consistent on both teams isn't really viable in my opinion because the only support that roams extremely well is Alistar, maybe Leona if you're well versed in her play style. So then that leaves bottom with a 2v1 lane, and one of the few AD carries that can handle this situation and maintain a strong farm is Urgot. If a team gets known for this strat, which is likely in competitive play, then they'll see Alistar Urgot bans almost every game. My prediction is that we'll see jungle Ali, Maokai, Udyr, Lee Sin as frequently as we do now, maybe more with high DPS/tanky tops like Riven, Nasus, Renekton (champs with innate espaces, high hp, and CC) or the CC heavy APs like Rumble, Kennen, Vlad, etc. Hard CC is good for high mobility lanes like Nidalee and company, all the slows, stuns, snares, and high damage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't get it


Well if Cass isn't ganked, she is the strongest AP mid in the game hands down. Brand and Lux use a lot of skill shots that aren't as powerful as other APs and Annie's cooldowns are so long that you need to kill them in one combo or you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Well if Cass isn't ganked, she is the strongest AP mid in the game hands down. Brand and Lux use a lot of skill shots that aren't as powerful as other APs and Annie's cooldowns are so long that you need to kill them in one combo or you're pretty much screwed.


Exactly.

There is a risk/reward with Brand/Annie/Lux and with Ryze/Cass, there is just reward.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Exactly.
> There is a risk/reward with Brand/Annie/Lux and with Ryze/Cass, there is just reward.


Easiest way to put it.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Exactly.
> There is a risk/reward with Brand/Annie/Lux and with Ryze/Cass, there is just reward.


ryze is just op.cassio is dominate with the right team compo.you can easily counter her with anivia.annie needs some changes.lux from her kit i believe is more support.brand lacks mobility and if you miss all your skillshot then you are ****ed.but i really like brand if you dont go for pure ap and you take rylais and abyssal with a blue you are a beast movement speed quints armor yellow blue magic res and red magic pen


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't get it


What don't you get ?


----------



## Nhb93

Literally, $50 to get me to break even on my account.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Literally, $50 to get me to break even on my account.


I'm in.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Literally, $50 to get me to break even on my account.


I'm in









Imma go buy Ryze after Graves

Sounds like he's worth it


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma go buy Ryze after Graves
> Sounds like he's worth it


Considering Ryze is 450 IP. Yes, very much worth it.

And when In the good gods name will they release Hecarim ! I need that champion NAO!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Considering Ryze is 450 IP. Yes, very much worth it.
> And when In the good gods name will they release Hecarim ! I need that champion NAO!


I want to try his jungle!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Considering Ryze is 450 IP. Yes, very much worth it.
> And when In the good gods name will they release Hecarim ! I need that champion NAO!


In terms of comparing IP cost to champ strength, Ryze is probably the best champion in the game to buy and learn when starting out.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I must be noob as heck cuz I cant farm creeps with ryze, cant make money, squishy as hell ..


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I must be noob as heck cuz I cant farm creeps with ryze, cant make money, squishy as hell ..


That's one of Ryze's downfalls and you jsut need to be good at getting last hit, once you master that, it's over for the other team


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I must be noob as heck cuz I cant farm creeps with ryze, cant make money, squishy as hell ..


Are you level 30? Runes and masteries help a lot on Ryze. But he is strong regardless. It is better to not use your spells to last hit with Ryze until you get a tear of the goddess and/or blue buff. But yea, just get used to last hitting with Ryze. I prefer putting the 3 points into AD in the offensive tree to help his last hit potential, since 3 AP is pretty useless on him.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Are you level 30? Runes and masteries help a lot on Ryze. But he is strong regardless. It is better to not use your spells to last hit with Ryze until you get a tear of the goddess and/or blue buff. But yea, just get used to last hitting with Ryze. I prefer putting the 3 points into AD in the offensive tree to help his last hit potential, since 3 AP is pretty useless on him.


I am 30.

So should i rune only in Mana / Mp5? Magic Resist & Movement speed?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I am 30.
> So should i rune only in Mana / Mp5? Magic Resist & Movement speed?


I believe I run the following:

Marks- Mag Pen
Seals- Flat mana
Glyphs- Flat mana
Quints- Movement speed

Masteries: 9/21/0

All the extra dmg in the offensive tree doesn't give a significant boost in Ryze's dmg so making him tanky is far more desireable.

He is a unique AP carry, who builds tanky and can carry hard late. Using items like Boots (MR or Mag pen), Frozen heart, banshee's veil, archangel's staff, WotA, situational item. At least this is my build in most cases. Order of purchase is definitely situational, but I'll normally go boots + pots -> tear or catalyst and go from there.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I am 30.
> So should i rune only in Mana / Mp5? Magic Resist & Movement speed?


use quints movement speed red magic pene yellow mana per level and blue magic res
use any 0-21-9 or 9-21-0 or 9-21-0.if you choose to put your points in offense take the extra ad because you want to last hit without spells in early game.after you get tear spam only your q for harass,last hit with AA


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I believe I run the following:
> Marks- Mag Pen
> Seals- Flat mana
> Glyphs- Flat mana
> Quints- Movement speed
> Masteries: 9/21/0
> All the extra dmg in the offensive tree doesn't give a significant boost in Ryze's dmg so making him tanky is far more desireable.
> He is a unique AP carry, who builds tanky and can carry hard late. Using items like Boots (MR or Mag pen), Frozen heart, banshee's veil, archangel's staff, WotA, situational item. At least this is my build in most cases. Order of purchase is definitely situational, but I'll normally go boots + pots -> tear or catalyst and go from there.


Do you mean 9/0/21 for mastery?

And for Runes I use pretty much the same as Crunkles, expect for Seals I go Mana per level, and split the glyphs with flat mana and Ability cooldown.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Do you mean 9/0/21 for mastery?
> And for Runes I use pretty much the same as Crunkles, expect for Seals I go Mana per level, and split the glyphs with flat mana and Ability cooldown.


you dont need at all cd reduction.after you get glacial shroud and max your q you already have cap the 40%.glyphs i go magic res because i need to counter a bit the opposite mid until they buy magic pene boots.when they buy magic pen boots i take instantly the mercury's.dont buy archangel until very late late game.i even see someone to upgrade tear to a manamune.the best build for ryze is something like mercury,banshees veil,wota,tear of goddess,frozen heart and void staff even if i like to take as a last item warmogs.ryze is deadly with level 2 ganks.last hit with auto attacks and harass your opponent with your q.dont spend mana with the w or e for harass.the normal rotation is q-e-q-w-q-(you w8 1 second then)-ulti and again the same rotation.if you want to initiate you can just flash w anyone.for optimal damage use the normal rotation.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Are you level 30? Runes and masteries help a lot on Ryze. But he is strong regardless. It is better to not use your spells to last hit with Ryze until you get a tear of the goddess and/or blue buff. But yea, just get used to last hitting with Ryze. I prefer putting the 3 points into AD in the offensive tree to help his last hit potential, since 3 AP is pretty useless on him.


Put the points into 4 extra damage to minions, not the extra attack damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I am 30.
> So should i rune only in Mana / Mp5? Magic Resist & Movement speed?


Run magic pen / flat mp5 / Mana or Mana per level and movespeed quints

This build will focus on your early game where farming and damage/tankiness is important. Remeber that with out a decent early game, there is no late game


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Put the points into 4 extra damage to minions, not the extra attack damage.
> Run magic pen / flat mp5 / Mana or Mana per level and movespeed quints
> This build will focus on your early game where farming and damage/tankiness is important. Remeber that with out a decent early game, there is no late game


Yeah forgot about the extra dmg to minions mastery, haven't changed my Ryze page in a long time but that's what I use I believe; 2 there, 1 in AD and 1 in ignite. I aim for an early kill instead of early farm, so I get flat mana in both seals and glyphs for the highest burst possible early. It also helps me have enough mana to where I don't need the regen until I have to blue pill anyways.


----------



## Zackcy

9/21/0 is the best setup for Ryze. You get ~10% CDR from masteries, 20% from Frozen heart, and 10% from your Q passive. 21 in defense makes you really hard to kill.

Start with boots 3 or Saphire Crystal and health potions. Get a Tear or Catalyst on your first back, and then get the one you didn't get afterwards. Then finish your Catalyst, and get a Glacial shourd.

Boots: You can go either mercs or Sorcs. I usually go mercs as I get Void staff on Ryze all the time.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Viktor is so good

His laser does so much duh muh guh (DMG)


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 9/21/0 is the best setup for Ryze. You get ~10% CDR from masteries, 20% from Frozen heart, and 10% from your Q passive. 21 in defense makes you really hard to kill.
> Start with boots 3 or Saphire Crystal and health potions. Get a Tear or Catalyst on your first back, and then get the one you didn't get afterwards. Then finish your Catalyst, and get a Glacial shourd.
> Boots: You can go either mercs or Sorcs. I usually go mercs as I get Void staff on Ryze all the time.


Yeah I do the same. The mercs are just so much nicer in my opinion. The tenacity is great for Ryze since you're gonna be taking a bunch of the CC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Viktor is so good
> His laser does so much duh muh guh (DMG)


Yeah I like Viktor, his burst is extremely high and he's a change of pace from normal AP carries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Do you mean 9/0/21 for mastery?


No I mean 9/21/0, for the reasons that Zack states. I used to use 9/0/21 with the old mastery tree, but with the remake its not necessary.


----------



## Bastyn99

Shyvana hell yeah ! When I first bought her, I didnt like her that much, but now I think she is awesome ! I was top against Shen, and he did not have a chance. I was just so beefy the entire game. At one point 4 enemies jumped me while I was trying to take a tower and I easily survived. Oh, and our Shaco jungler DC'ed half way through the game. They still didnt stand a chance


----------



## TheOddOne

30mins 300 cs Kog'maw, shredded the whole enemies' team like no tomorrow


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 30mins 300 cs Kog'maw, shredded the whole enemies' team like no tomorrow


I did that on Corki yesterday; ended with Tri Force, IE and BT. Was pretty dirty. One of these days I'll remember to SS my games.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I did that on Corki yesterday; ended with Tri Force, IE and BT. Was pretty dirty. One of these days I'll remember to SS my games.


You should, that way you could get some support from the thread...


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I do the same. The mercs are just so much nicer in my opinion. The tenacity is great for Ryze since you're gonna be taking a bunch of the CC.
> Yeah I like Viktor, his burst is extremely high and he's a change of pace from normal AP carries.
> No I mean 9/21/0, for the reasons that Zack states. I used to use 9/0/21 with the old mastery tree, but with the remake its not necessary.


Huh.. I'll have to try that build. Do you have a map for it?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Huh.. I'll have to try that build. Do you have a map for it?


A map?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Huh.. I'll have to try that build. Do you have a map for it?


A map for masteries?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> A map?


My bad, was trying to do 2 things at once, I meant mastery tree layout.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> My bad, was trying to do 2 things at once, I meant mastery tree layout.


http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/mastery-tree-planner#&tree1=1-3-0-0-0-4-0-0-0-1-0-0-0-0-0-0-0&tree2=0-3-1-0-4-3-0-1-0-0-0-3-3-2-0-1&tree3=0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0&v=2

try this


----------



## Bastyn99

Ive been wondering, I often watch LoL livestreams and I wanted to know how fast a connection do you need to livestream at a reasonable quality without lag ? Not that I want to do it, I suck too much, just curious


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Ive been wondering, I often watch LoL livestreams and I wanted to know how fast a connection do you need to livestream at a reasonable quality without lag ? Not that I want to do it, I suck too much, just curious


for 1080 p i think you need a very good connection.for a 720 p i think even my own connection here in greece(sucks really hard) can hold it.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Ive been wondering, I often watch LoL livestreams and I wanted to know how fast a connection do you need to livestream at a reasonable quality without lag ? Not that I want to do it, I suck too much, just curious


You need at least 1.5mbps upload to stream. You also need the = of an I5-2500 ish, to be able to render all those frames in HD.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You need at least 1.5mbps upload to stream. You also need the = of an I5-2500 ish, to be able to render all those frames in HD.


Most guys dont stream in HD do they ?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Most guys dont stream in HD do they ?


yeap i think only vman7 stream in HD.all the others stream in 720 p or lower


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> yeap i think only vman7 stream in HD.all the others stream in 720 p or lower


This is due to the fact that Own3d doesn't support 1080p anymore.

I stream in 720p. My 955 BE at 4.0ghz couldn't handle it though.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This is due to the fact that Own3d doesn't support 1080p anymore.
> I stream in 720p. My 955 BE at 4.0ghz couldn't handle it though.


yeap you need at least an i5 2500 k for streaming


----------



## Simca

[email protected] the people riot sponsor as people to watch and how they use profanity in their streams and in chat.


----------



## rctrucker

If more people watched, I'd stream more often. Right now I'm only regularly streaming D3.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> [email protected] the people riot sponsor as people to watch and how they use profanity in their streams and in chat.


i think scarra is a nice guy.if you remember the rage from ocelote or hotshotgg or the drunk games of sv this is nothing.i believe we all talk like that sometimes in the chat or whatever.


----------



## TinDaDragon

scarra with tear on Kass?

reported


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> scarra with tear on Kass?
> reported


lol kassadin if he stacks a lot of mana he is really scary in late game


----------



## Zackcy

Had enough spare IP for that Alistar skin. Longhorn ftw.

Nothing like a good game of Ali. People always leave compliments

Now how do I prevent being 4 lvls below everyone mid-late game.........


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Had enough spare IP for that Alistar skin. Longhorn ftw.
> Nothing like a good game of Ali. People always leave compliments
> Now how do I prevent being 4 lvls below everyone mid-late game.........


Basically you need to be in every fight in your lane and if you clear it, start going last shot after minions. And on your way to y our lane, jungle the closest mobs. That's what I do and seems to work for me.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Had enough spare IP for that Alistar skin. Longhorn ftw.
> Nothing like a good game of Ali. People always leave compliments
> Now how do I prevent being 4 lvls below everyone mid-late game.........


I just stay with my carry all the time


----------



## Simca

Not saying Scarra isn't a nice guy. He seems like it. I just think it's funny that someone Riot is sponsoring as people to look at are breaking summoner code on a regular basis. Sure it's not really trolling or making the community horrible but..js.

He made a ton of mistakes that game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I just stay with my carry all the time


Yes I do that too, and I fall behind. No cs = less exp. I make sure to take the exp mastery

Think I'll take Rit's advice.

Also, why do I bother playing anything other than Udyr in ranked? 76% win rate with him, next is lee singa with 62%.

I mean, I accidentally banned Ali, was going to jungle w/him, so I chose Udyr.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> Not saying Scarra isn't a nice guy. He seems like it. I just think it's funny that someone Riot is sponsoring as people to look at are breaking summoner code on a regular basis. Sure it's not really trolling or making the community horrible but..js.
> He made a ton of mistakes that game.


they dont tryhard in solo que.none of them.if you play over 20 games per day you cant tryhard every single match.if you compare pro's perfomance in tournaments is way better.

long time to see a duelist nocturne.but i prefer him to start wriggles double dorans blade phage then the new xedrinker complete frozen mallet then take whatever you want.that way is too squish if you play against good team


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> they dont tryhard in solo que.none of them.if you play over 20 games per day you cant tryhard every single match.if you compare pro's perfomance in tournaments is way better.


Half the time they are playing champion/builds that people ask them to play even though they might not like them. And they do 'gutsier' stuff.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> Not saying Scarra isn't a nice guy. He seems like it. I just think it's funny that someone Riot is sponsoring as people to look at are breaking summoner code on a regular basis. Sure it's not really trolling or making the community horrible but..js.
> He made a ton of mistakes that game.
> 
> 
> 
> they dont tryhard in solo que.none of them.if you play over 20 games per day you cant tryhard every single match.if you compare pro's perfomance in tournaments is way better.
Click to expand...

Ehh....I guess....I mean I can understand slumps, but I usually try my best every game. If I don't feel like it I'll probably not play a game or play some character I don't normally play or build some build I don't normally build.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Half the time they are playing champion/builds that people ask them to play even though they might not like them. And they do 'gutsier' stuff.


if you see hotshotgg you play nida in solo que and he every single time he use different build.i even see him with ap runes to build wriggles and 4 gold per 5 items


----------



## Zackcy

I don't see Scarra in that screen shot D:


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I don't see Scarra in that screen shot D:


http://www.overclock.net/t/921919/the-league-of-legends-club/7910#post_17005628

The nocturne screenshot was my own.


----------



## TheOddOne

Celestia played nocturne, did you get brainwash by Night Mare again ?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Celestia played nocturne, did you get brainwash by Night Mare again ?


I had enough of you bronies in this LoL thread! The only animals that should be allowed here are CLASSY OWLS.YOU HEAR?

CLASSY.

OWLS.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/921919/the-league-of-legends-club/7910#post_17005628
> The nocturne screenshot was my own.


He didn't say anything offensive to anyone.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/921919/the-league-of-legends-club/7910#post_17005628
> The nocturne screenshot was my own.
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say anything offensive to anyone.
Click to expand...

I didn't say he did, but profane language was used.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

dat mord


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> dat mord


lol 2 warmogs.beast.why you didint go rylais will of ancient?way more potential than the 2 warmogs?


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I had Rylai at one point, switched to Banshee & then decided to go 2xwarmog to be less squishy (dat vayne) couldve went 2xSabaton too but liked the HP more. I had 500AP + 4,5k hp at end

I decided to not continue with rylai because in team fight we had Maokai + lux who stuns/slow the ennemies, so thought it was just not really good at that point


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I had Rylai at one point, switched to Banshee & then decided to go 2xwarmog to be less squishy (dat vayne) couldve went 2xSabaton too but liked the HP more. I had 500AP + 4,5k hp at end
> I decided to not continue with rylai because in team fight we had Maokai + lux who stuns/slow the ennemies, so thought it was just not really good at that point


you really take 2 warmogs against vayne?


----------



## sugarhell

yes feed me more.meh its still normal but i am sitting at 1000 wins and the opposite team was just ****** for this kind of normal elo


----------



## sugarhell

hecarim spotlight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6DVGJm-u6To

finally

here the patch notes with a lot of bugs fixes

http://eune.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=438526


----------



## Simca

You ever notice that once someone says "report x person on my team for x" then usually the entire team hates that person and reports them? Or as a jungler you type sigh or gg and the feeders say you're a terrible jungler never gank yadda yadda lol.

I can't help but notice this trend. No one wants to take responsibility for their poor play.


----------



## sugarhell

feeding as a top solo giving away 4 kills

yet jungler sucks.

jungler you suck
jungler:you must buy a ward you overxtended too much.
*** i am support to buy wards?
jungleroker face

true story xd


----------



## stu.

New champ looks so OP.

I think I'm buying him.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> New champ looks so OP.
> I think I'm buying him.


yeap its seems that he has a funny gameplay...really like utility gameplay


----------



## Rit

That defense build for Ryze is working pretty sweet


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> That defense build for Ryze is working pretty sweet


yeap ryze is a tanky ap.carry hard late game


----------



## Rit

"Ranked Q's will be disabled 11:30pm Pacific in preparation for the patch"! I get my teemo back!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> That defense build for Ryze is working pretty sweet


He scales off mana, all the good mana items are defensive


----------



## TheOddOne

1000 AP Karthus, 1 R kill Vayne lolol


----------



## chia233

DUNK MASTER HECARIM IS IN THE TOWN YA'LL!!!


----------



## pjBSOD

Hecarim looks like a solid jungler.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hecarim looks like a solid jungler.


yeap.movement speed buff knoback and a glap closer ulti with a fear.and a aoe q spam.also his base stats is pretty good


----------



## pjBSOD

Isn't hit ult an AoE fear too? That would be so damn ridiculous for team fights.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Kog'maw
> 
> No longer regenerates health in Icathian Surprise


Why is this?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Isn't hit ult an AoE fear too? That would be so damn ridiculous for team fights.


yeap is something like fear.but instead the just run around.terrifying i think


----------



## Bastyn99

Hecarim aaw yeah ! Although, not sure I quite like Phreaks build in the spotlight though.

Before watching I think my own build would have been something like; Boots, Wriggles, Frozen Mallet, Atmas, Maw of Malmortius, FoN.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hecarim aaw yeah ! Although, not sure I quite like Phreaks build in the spotlight though.
> 
> Before watching I think my own build would have been something like; Boots, Wriggles, Frozen Mallet, Atmas, Maw of Malmortius, FoN.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


I would definitely go for a build that uses triforce and rylais as core as heracim is trundle 2.0 which is basically to say that he is anti ranged-carry with better ways to reach the ranged carry.


----------



## TFL Replica

Must be related to the double kill bug. Die, regenerate and then die again.


----------



## Onions

im thinking for the new champ maybe one of these







http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Tiamat spam q... hit everyone 5 times each in tf







good luck controllign that riot XD


----------



## Georgevonfrank

IMO Hecarims default skin looks the best


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> IMO Hecarims default skin looks the best


Everyone knows that a players skill can be directly linked to what skin he is using, and default skill equals zero skill. TSM TheOddOne says so.


----------



## Onions

yea i wonder wat other skins there gonna make for him.. i mean hes kind of a hard char to skin lol


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Everyone knows that a players skill can be directly linked to what skin he is using, and default skill equals zero skill. TSM TheOddOne says so.


While that is true, I don't like any of his skins.

Also if you have a legendary skin you take 50% less damage.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You should, that way you could get some support from the thread...


Support? Who needs support? I carry this shiznit all day son! All day every day!









But I suppose I should post screenies, will give my posts a little more weight. Although those I play with here know I'm *not* blowing steam up their skirts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> While that is true, I don't like any of his skins.
> Also if you have a legendary skin you take 50% less damage.


Urf skins double your damage output; owning both makes you invincible.

Edit: Normally I don't like posting screens cuz I don't like to boast


----------



## TinDaDragon

More skins = more chances of winning

Said TSM OddOne


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> More skins = more chances of winning
> Said TSM OddOne


He's a great jungler and does a good job commentating his gameplay, but his voice gives me a headache.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> He's a great jungler and does a good job commentating his gameplay, but his voice gives me a headache.


Should watch Zekent, he comments pretty well in the game as well.


----------



## Crunkles

When did Princess Celestia decide to make a thread on the exact topic I'm looking for an opinion on?!?! Guess I'll have to read it and hope I find an answer to whether I should stick with my onboard sound on my ASUS Crosshair V or put my ASUS Xonar Essence STX back in.

Yes I know this is







but it blew my mind to see the pony at the start of a thread I wanted to read.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> He's a great jungler and does a good job commentating his gameplay, but his voice gives me a headache.


The first time I watched him stream I couldnt figure out who was talking all the time, because you cant see his mouth moving


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Should watch Zekent, he comments pretty well in the game as well.


When I watch junglers I prefer to watch Dan Dinh. If Jatt hadn't left the pro circuit to work at Riot I'd have watched him too.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Support? Who needs support? I carry this shiznit all day son! All day every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I suppose I should post screenies, will give my posts a little more weight. Although those I play with here know I'm *not* blowing steam up their skirts.
> Urf skins double your damage output; owning both makes you invincible.
> Edit: Normally I don't like posting screens cuz I don't like to boast


I don't post screens because I don't take them! If I do, I'll make sure they are from ranked games where people try harder and troll harder


----------



## andyroo89

I am playing with olaf champion builder on Leaguecraft and I was wanting to know what your opinion on this build is?

CLICK ME

I am thinking of removing trinity force and adding something else.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am playing with olaf champion builder on Leaguecraft and I was wanting to know what your opinion on this build is?
> CLICK ME
> I am thinking of removing trinity force and adding something else.


Remove trinity force and add Frozen Mallet.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am playing with olaf champion builder on Leaguecraft and I was wanting to know what your opinion on this build is?
> CLICK ME
> I am thinking of removing trinity force and adding something else.


i think you need to change your boots to something like mercury or ninja tabi.olaf needs frozen mallet to be unkitable maw of malmortius because lower life more attack speed from racial more damage from the item and ofc the 2 best item in olaf is shurelia omen.shurelia for the movement speed you activate shurelia ulti you focus in their ad carry and open omen too for the slow and for the attack speed debuff.kill 3 people then you can die too.


----------



## rctrucker

Watching PhantomLord play the new champ with a bunch of AP... That ult have a 1:1 AP ratio and a huge base damage? Watching him hit for like 1000+ with just a sheen and deathcap...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Watching PhantomLord play the new champ with a bunch of AP... That ult have a 1:1 AP ratio and a huge base damage? Watching him hit for like 1000+ with just a sheen and deathcap...


he have a pretty high cd on ulti.maybe hibrid but i dont know.he is beast mode like what nocturne was when he came out.killing machine.damage with survability and spamming q


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Watching PhantomLord play the new champ with a bunch of AP... That ult have a 1:1 AP ratio and a huge base damage? Watching him hit for like 1000+ with just a sheen and deathcap...


What ? Hecarim is out on NA servers ? You lucky bastards...


----------



## Crunkles

Warning:









Celestia, I hate that your post has made me un-lazy and I will now be finding a way to get my STX back into my computer....


----------



## Zackcy

Started watching Death Note. It is an amazing manga.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Started watching Death Note. It is an amazing manga.


Do you mean your reading the manga, or you are watching the anime?

Also


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> What ? Hecarim is out on NA servers ? You lucky bastards...


Yeah he's 6300 IP also


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Yeah he's 6300 IP also


When was the last time you saw a champion that wasn't?


----------



## Onions

man im excited to get home and try him out
is everyone playing him?


----------



## Bastyn99

Lol I just had my second game today where the enemy surrendered at 20. I was Galio mid and the enemy team put Garen against me. He was ripping me apart at the beginning but then suddenly, the game just turned around and my entire team just went beast mode and destroyed everything. So awesome. And before the game, some random dude on my team was typing stuff in the chat like "OMG Are you the real Bastyn99!?" and "Im your BEST fan !" That was really weird


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> When was the last time you saw a champion that wasn't?


Umm.... wasn't it Irelia who was 4600/4200?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Do you mean your reading the manga, or you are watching the anime?
> Also


Oh right, I am watching the anime. Correct.


----------



## Bastyn99

Why is noone buying Boots of Swiftness for Hecarim ?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Why is noone buying Boots of Swiftness for Hecarim ?


He doesn't scale THAT well, besides, boots are the lowest cost item for whichever you pick. I don't know any champions I would get them on.


----------



## Bastyn99

Once again, Ive been curious and starting to wonder. You know how if you get 500 friend referrals you get all champions and all skins unlocked for your account. Do you think it would be possible to buy that service from Riot ?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Once again, Ive been curious and starting to wonder. You know how if you get 500 friend referrals you get all champions and all skins unlocked for your account. Do you think it would be possible to buy that service from Riot ?


For champions, you just buy the packs, but I don't know about skins.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> For champions, you just buy the packs, but I don't know about skins.


You cant buy a pack that has all current and future released champion :/


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> When did Princess Celestia decide to make a thread on the exact topic I'm looking for an opinion on?!?! Guess I'll have to read it and hope I find an answer to whether I should stick with my onboard sound on my ASUS Crosshair V or put my ASUS Xonar Essence STX back in.
> 
> Yes I know this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it blew my mind to see the pony at the start of a thread I wanted to read.


zz, how do you think I got 570+ rep? Funny jokes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Warning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celestia, I hate that your post has made me un-lazy and I will now be finding a way to get my STX back into my computer....


Why'd you take it out in the first place?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Started watching Death Note. It is an amazing manga.


Just now?







So late.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Umm.... wasn't it Irelia who was 4600/4200?


No, only Trundle, cuz he's a troll, so he has a troll price (4800 ip)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Why is noone buying Boots of Swiftness for Hecarim ?


Boots of swiftness are terribad.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I think Irelia is also 4800


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I think Irelia is also 4800


Yeah, so I was right it was Irelia lol, and she was and is still strong. Just confirmed it in the LoL store.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> zz, how do you think I got 570+ rep? Funny jokes?
> Why'd you take it out in the first place?


Couldn't find a way to fit my Dual GPUs in my computer at first, but finally got them to fit with the sound card in.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> When did Princess Celestia decide to make a thread on the exact topic I'm looking for an opinion on?!?! Guess I'll have to read it and hope I find an answer to whether I should stick with my onboard sound on my ASUS Crosshair V or put my ASUS Xonar Essence STX back in.
> 
> Yes I know this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it blew my mind to see the pony at the start of a thread I wanted to read.
> 
> 
> 
> zz, how do you think I got 570+ rep? Funny jokes?
Click to expand...

Ya , real funny jokes.Maybe even hallucinated them to give you some rep at some point in time.


----------



## Zackcy

Solo top Vayne is pretty nice.


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Just noticed this thread, Been playing league for a long time. Don't really have favorite champions, just play whatever is needed. Nocturne is probably my best play though. Summoner name is OcnSilent. Will join the OCN room next time i log.


----------



## Simca

New page for 800









Over 8000?


----------



## Nhb93

Anyone for a game? I was dead serious about the $50. I'm so *expletive* sick of being 43 games under. I'm not even gaining anymore.


----------



## Zackcy

Watching paint dry is exciting, with Korean shoutcasters.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching paint dry is exciting, with Korean shoutcasters.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah, so I was right it was Irelia lol, and she was and is still strong. Just confirmed it in the LoL store.
> Couldn't find a way to fit my Dual GPUs in my computer at first, but finally got them to fit with the sound card in.


She just got her price reduced, she was 6300 when released, Y U ARGUE WITH ME BRO ?
Off topic, go Penguins go !


----------



## stu.

Just saw the new Shen skin.

I need it.

Sadly, he is banned so often and I never get to play my first champion that I "mastered." Oh well.


----------



## Rit

Wish I could get my hud display like in the korean video. I hate how much space the current one uses.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Wish I could get my hud display like in the korean video. I hate how much space the current one uses.


Its spectator mode.


----------



## TheOddOne

So we were 10 kills behind, we killed 3 top, and I called baron, and that turned the game into our favor







1500 on smurf.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So we were 10 kills behind, we killed 3 top, and I called baron, and that turned the game into our favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 on smurf.


Go away, I hate you.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Its spectator mode.


Even if it's still spectors mode, it would be nice


----------



## rctrucker

I need to get back into ranked... I wish I could find more time for gaming.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I need to get back into ranked... I wish I could find more time for gaming.


Same. Woman takin' my gamin' time, need to lose this wench and play more LoL.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Since everyone was talking about how good Ryze is I decided to play him last night for the first time since I was like level 10 and wow forgot how powerful he was. Once I got banshees it was gg for there Annie.


----------



## Onions

lol my woman plays with LOL with me all the time.. its easier that way


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol my woman plays with LOL with me all the time.. its easier that way


Just started dating this chick and don't think she's as computer savvy as I am, or at least the computer enthusiast that I am haha.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just started dating this chick and don't think she's as computer savvy as I am, or at least the computer enthusiast that I am haha.


well mines not either.... but i told her that i lvoe playing the game and that she should lay too.. gave us something in common we can always do. and in my opinion it strengthened our relationship 10 fold easy


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just started dating this chick and don't think she's as computer savvy as I am, or at least the computer enthusiast that I am haha.


My girl plays Wow, but she gets to game more than I do!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just started dating this chick and don't think she's as computer savvy as I am, or at least the computer enthusiast that I am haha.


Is she a redhead?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Is she a redhead?


I posted over 10 pages ago my apologies to you and OddOne that she is not a redhead, but a blonde lol.


----------



## Onions

mines a red head








makes me very happy if you know what i mean


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> mines a red head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me very happy if you know what i mean


Oh andy knows what you mean....


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol my woman plays with LOL with me all the time.. its easier that way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> mines a red head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me very happy if you know what i mean


Andy spots flowing red hair hair pouring over the back of a bus seat.

His excitement barely contained as he moves up seat by seat at each stop light.

Almost there he can smell the fragrance of shampoo, the hair, dangling, taunting him.

He slides next to his victim, ready to make his move.

The red head looks at him.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Andy goes back to the seat behind his misleading red haired wonder.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







He then ***S to the red hair with the renewed fantasy of what could have been.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy spots flowing red hair hair pouring over the back of a bus seat.
> His excitement barely contained as he moves up seat by seat at each stop light.
> Almost there he can smell the fragrance of shampoo, the hair, dangling, taunting him.
> He slides next to his victim, ready to make his move.
> The red head looks at him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy goes back to the seat behind his misleading red haired wonder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then ***S to the red hair with the renewed fantasy of what could have been.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So is it really good to get switftness boots or go with tabi for hecarim?

Kinda not sure again on how to build him...


----------



## Onions

hahaha thats pretty funyn XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> So is it really good to get switftness boots or go with tabi for hecarim?
> Kinda not sure again on how to build him...


you dont need swiftness cause he already has stupid chase adn escape. however if you can fit it in his build then it will allow you to kepp up when champs are escaping allowing your q to hit alot more


----------



## coolmidgetqc

well i was thinking about his passive too (more mvnt spd = AD)


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol my woman plays with LOL with me all the time.. its easier that way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> So is it really good to get switftness boots or go with tabi for hecarim?
> Kinda not sure again on how to build him...


I haven't got a chance to play him a lot, but I would build him as a tanky DPS, similar to skarner. He scales well with AD and movement speed, so the Trinity force is a must have.

I'm going to try:
boots + 3 pots

Heart of gold/philo (depending on how much auto attack harass I can do in lane)

Sheen

Lvl 2 boots to counter (merc for CC heavy, tabi for Auto attack heavy, CDR boots if their team comp sucks)

Shirelia (CDR, HP, Move speed, win win win)

*possible ageis if getting focused*

Trinity force

Tanking items, either randuins or force of nature(FON also has move speed)


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> well i was thinking about his passive too (more mvnt spd = AD)


yes that is true however if your getting focused in tf then your gonna need the counter


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> well i was thinking about his passive too (more mvnt spd = AD)


I think it is actually AD based on a % of his movement speed.
Quote:


> (Innate): Hecarim ignores unit collision and gains attack damage equal to 10 / 12.5 / 15 / 17.5 / 20 / 22.5 / 25% of his bonus movement speed.


But if you think about it, even at 500 move speed (which is a crap ton), at max level you get 125AD. Making it a fairly weak passive, and stacking move speed not worthwhile.

With straight AD, his cleave is
Quote:


> Physical Damage: 50 / 85 / 120 / 155 / 190 (+0.6 per bonus attack damage)


.6 is a really good ad ratio on a spammable spell.

Then his charge
Quote:


> Minimum Damage: 40 / 75 / 110 / 145 / 180 (+0.5 per bonus attack damage) Maximum Damage: 80 / 150 / 220 / 290 / 360 (+1.0 per bonus attack damage)


1.0 at max speed, that is crazy!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Andy spots flowing red hair hair pouring over the back of a bus seat.
> His excitement barely contained as he moves up seat by seat at each stop light.
> Almost there he can smell the fragrance of shampoo, the hair, dangling, taunting him.
> He slides next to his victim, ready to make his move.
> The red head looks at him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy goes back to the seat behind his misleading red haired wonder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then ***S to the red hair with the renewed fantasy of what could have been.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OH GOD MAH SIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I think it is actually AD based on a % of his movement speed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> (Innate): Hecarim ignores unit collision and gains attack damage equal to 10 / 12.5 / 15 / 17.5 / 20 / 22.5 / 25% of his bonus movement speed.
Click to expand...

Every Hecarim should have a pocket Zil, Nunu and GP! Does Nunu and GP speed boosts stack?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Every Hecarim should have a pocket Zil, Nunu and GP! Does Nunu and GP speed boosts stack?


They all stack, you really just want a janna on your team somewhere.


----------



## Crunkles

I played 3 games on Hecarim yesterday, all AP jungle. While I only won 1/3, I was carrying the team in the fights we had in both games we lost. In the third game, I could smash the AD Hecarim who was using Tri Force easily. After tossing that AD Hecarim aside like he wasn't even there, I won't be playing him AD for a while. Want to see if he is a going to end up a viable AP jungler regardless of what people end up thinking, and even if they don't think so I'll make it viable







.

As an aside, the two games I lost we had a full 5 team with 3 of the people combining for 2/3 of my wins. And two of those people just started playing again a couple weeks ago. Skillfactory and OddOne can attest to their skill levels...

Edit: Can't wait to get my new monitors in the next week! Added them to my sig already haha.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> They all stack, you really just want a janna on your team somewhere.


Nunu jungle, Hecarim top, Zil mid, Janna + GP bottom? Sounds like a plan







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Nunu jungle, Hecarim top, Zil mid, Janna + GP bottom? Sounds like a plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hecarim Jungle, Nunu top, Janna mid, Zil + GP bot









For optimal Hecarim ganking potential!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I played 3 games on Hecarim yesterday, all AP jungle. While I only won 1/3, I was carrying the team in the fights we had in both games we lost. In the third game, I could smash the AD Hecarim who was using Tri Force easily. After tossing that AD Hecarim aside like he wasn't even there, I won't be playing him AD for a while. Want to see if he is a going to end up a viable AP jungler regardless of what people end up thinking, and even if they don't think so I'll make it viable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> As an aside, the two games I lost we had a full 5 team with 3 of the people combining for 2/3 of my wins. And two of those people just started playing again a couple weeks ago. Skillfactory and OddOne can attest to their skill levels...
> Edit: Can't wait to get my new monitors in the next week! Added them to my sig already haha.


What is your AP build for him? I tried AD jungle and wasn't that impressed.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What is your AP build for him? I tried AD jungle and wasn't that impressed.


Masteries: 9/12/9
Runes:
Marks- Attack spd
Seals- flat armor or mana reg/lvl (prefer armor)
Glyphs- flat MR, MR/lvl, or AP/lvl (prefer MR)
Quints- HP, AP, or movement (choice really doesn't seem to matter)
Items:

Boots/3 or Cloth/5
If started cloth, get boots
Sheen
Merc treads or Ninja tabi (normally merc treads) *Note: only get sorc boots if only 1 CC and 1 minor AD carry or if AD carry is shut down
Lich Bane
Rabadon's Deathcap
Rylai's Crystal Scepter or Void Staff
Glacial Shroud, Banshee's Veil, Guardian's Angel, or FoN
Hextech Gunblade
A majority of the choices there are situational, but I always got Merc treads, Lich Bane and Rabadon's Deathcap. If you want, search Cynez in game and look at my match history. The three games I had should still all be there. Think I went 3/4/4 for my first game using him, 10/4/22 my second, and I forget the third. He is a very mobile champion which makes him great in the jungle and the ability to build him either AD or AP allows you to pick him in several situations. So far I find him as a strong AP jungler, and once I feel I've become a competent AP jungle Hecarim I want to write a guide. Last one I did was for my AP Warwick prior to his Q nerf 6 months or so ago









Edit: For his AD jungle I would use same masteries, runes, and starting items but change out magic pen masteries for armor pen and any AP runes for AD ones. And for the AD jungle I would only change the setup following level 2 boots.

Trinity Force
Warmog's & Atma's
Glacial Shroud, Banshee's Veil, Guardian's Angel, or FoN
Hextech Gunblade, Bloodthirster, or Infinity Edge (situational buys if you don't need tankiness)
Edit 2: Want to try starting his jungle with his W a few times and see how viable it is. I know it won't be, but just curious. If not start with it, try the skill order Q -> W -> W ->E instead of my usual Q -> W -> Q -> E


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Masteries: 9/12/9
> Runes:
> Marks- Attack spd
> Seals- flat armor or mana reg/lvl (prefer armor)
> Glyphs- flat MR, MR/lvl, or AP/lvl (prefer MR)
> Quints- HP, AP, or movement (choice really doesn't seem to matter)
> Items:
> 
> Boots/3 or Cloth/5
> If started cloth, get boots
> Sheen
> Merc treads or Ninja tabi (normally merc treads) *Note: only get sorc boots if only 1 CC and 1 minor AD carry or if AD carry is shut down
> Lich Bane
> Rabadon's Deathcap
> Rylai's Crystal Scepter or Void Staff
> Glacial Shroud, Banshee's Veil, Guardian's Angel, or FoN
> Hextech Gunblade
> A majority of the choices there are situational, but I always got Merc treads, Lich Bane and Rabadon's Deathcap. If you want, search Cynez in game and look at my match history. The three games I had should still all be there. Think I went 3/4/4 for my first game using him, 10/4/22 my second, and I forget the third. He is a very mobile champion which makes him great in the jungle and the ability to build him either AD or AP allows you to pick him in several situations. So far I find him as a strong AP jungler, and once I feel I've become a competent AP jungle Hecarim I want to write a guide. Last one I did was for my AP Warwick prior to his Q nerf 6 months or so ago


i really dont like him as ap.2 skills only scale with ap.ulti have a good ratio but it have so long cooldown.and the w dont do so much damage.not really viable against good teams.also that build that you posted itse expensive as hell for a jungler.for normal can works tho


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Andy spots flowing red hair hair pouring over the back of a bus seat.
> His excitement barely contained as he moves up seat by seat at each stop light.
> Almost there he can smell the fragrance of shampoo, the hair, dangling, taunting him.
> He slides next to his victim, ready to make his move.
> The red head looks at him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy goes back to the seat behind his misleading red haired wonder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He then ***S to the red hair with the renewed fantasy of what could have been.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> i really dont like him as ap.2 skills only scale with ap.ulti have a good ratio but it have so long cooldown.and the w dont do so much damage.not really viable against good teams.also that build that you posted itse expensive as hell for a jungler.for normal can works tho


You just stated an argument that can be said about almost every champion in the game and their ideal builds. I shouldn't have to list every potential item in the game when stating what the optimal item setup should be. If you're halfway able to play the game you should be able to figure that out.

As far as AP not viable, I would tell that to the team whose AD Hecarim got hardcore out jungled by my AP one. And to say that because only two abilities scale on AP, how about champs like Trist whose only aspect that scales from AD is her auto attack. While not a strong argument I would like to point out the passive of a Lich Bane, and the cooldown on your Q. I only need the Q to activate it's passive and I do exceptionally high amounts of damage. Post better arguments with some facts next time bro.

Side note: an ultimate with a 1:1 ratio and a 90 second cooldown is not long... believe I got there with only a glacial shroud, maybe without once it was level 3. He is also very fast at jungling, and I end almost every game with more CS than anyone on any team. It is like playing Yi, easy to farm.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Side note: an ultimate with a 1:1 ratio and a 90 second cooldown is not long... believe I got there with only a glacial shroud, maybe without once it was level 3. He is also very fast at jungling, and I end almost every game with more CS than anyone on any team. It is like playing Yi, easy to farm.


Onslaught of Shadows:

Cooldown: 140 / 120 / 100 seconds

Initial Magic Damage: 100 / 200 / 300 (+0.8 per ability power)

Shockwave Damage: 50 / 125 / 200 (+0.4 per ability power)

Better than a 1:1 if you ask me.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Onslaught of Shadows:
> Cooldown: 140 / 120 / 100 seconds
> Initial Magic Damage: 100 / 200 / 300 (+0.8 per ability power)
> Shockwave Damage: 50 / 125 / 200 (+0.4 per ability power)
> Better than a 1:1 if you ask me.


So with glacial shroud alone, we have a fairly short recast...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You just stated an argument that can be said about almost every champion in the game and their ideal builds. I shouldn't have to list every potential item in the game when stating what the optimal item setup should be. If you're halfway able to play the game you should be able to figure that out.
> As far as AP not viable, I would tell that to the team whose AD Hecarim got hardcore out jungled by my AP one. And to say that because only two abilities scale on AP, how about champs like Trist whose only aspect that scales from AD is her auto attack. While not a strong argument I would like to point out the passive of a Lich Bane, and the cooldown on your Q. I only need the Q to activate it's passive and I do exceptionally high amounts of damage. Post better arguments with some facts next time bro.
> Side note: an ultimate with a 1:1 ratio and a 90 second cooldown is not long... believe I got there with only a glacial shroud, maybe without once it was level 3. He is also very fast at jungling, and I end almost every game with more CS than anyone on any team. It is like playing Yi, easy to farm.


lol you didint read all my post.its like alistar ap.you can do it but against skilled people is absolute bad.because you were a lot better than their jungler that doesnt mean that is viable.your ulti maybe have a lot of damage but you can only do damage with her.your q is only usefull to activate your lichbane.w do some damage but not that much.so all your damage is your ulti which is a skillshot and in aoe dot.+that your build is so expensive.i dont ell you that is bad back in time we played corki ap middle because he have the ratio for that.maybe top solo can work better dunno but as a jungler first you cant go that build because its expensive.before you complete your build you will get melted in teamfights.and ok you do your ulti and you do your w then what if you dont have lich bane?its like amumu ap jungle.but amumu ap jungle sure it suck because you have a squish melee ap but even tho its better than hecarim ap.maybe it will work sometimes as amumu ap works too sometimes but if your enemies have some skill then you will get melt.no offensive at all just want to see your point peace


----------



## TheOddOne

ME GUSTA GRAVES


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> lol you didint read all my post.its like alistar ap.you can do it but against skilled people is absolute bad.because you were a lot better than their jungler that doesnt mean that is viable.your ulti maybe have a lot of damage but you can only do damage with her.your q is only usefull to activate your lichbane.w do some damage but not that much.so all your damage is your ulti which is a skillshot and in aoe dot.+that your build is so expensive.i dont ell you that is bad back in time we played corki ap middle because he have the ratio for that.maybe top solo can work better dunno but as a jungler first you cant go that build because its expensive.before you complete your build you will get melted in teamfights.and ok you do your ulti and you do your w then what if you dont have lich bane?its like amumu ap jungle.but amumu ap jungle sure it suck because you have a squish melee ap but even tho its better than hecarim ap.maybe it will work sometimes as amumu ap works too sometimes but if your enemies have some skill then you will get melt.no offensive at all just want to see your point peace


Well I clearly just found someone who only follows the exact meta, keeping your gameplay in a state that will only be left behind until someone shows you the new meta working in professional play. Try something new yourself instead of just stating it won't work, you may be surprised. You want to know why this works? Because he is a champ meant to dive the AD carry and smash their face in, not tank their entire team all at once and protect the carry. He is similar to Nocturne in this aspect, and going AP allows this to be done quite quickly. If you knew his purpose and his skillset you may notice that, instead of just generalizing champions based on the role they are being considered for. And Q is only useful for activating Tri Force or Lichbane, and for this build it's Lichbane (which is the first item I finish following my boots).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ME GUSTA GRAVES


When didn't you like Graves?


----------



## Zackcy

Get reported for solo top Vayne.

Mundo support is fine though.

Idon'teven


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Get reported for solo top Vayne.
> Mundo support is fine though.
> Idon'teven










Hi, you must be new here. Welcome to League of Legends. Would you like something to drink?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Well I clearly just found someone who only follows the exact meta, keeping your gameplay in a state that will only be left behind until someone shows you the new meta working in professional play. Try something new yourself instead of just stating it won't work, you may be surprised. You want to know why this works? Because he is a champ meant to dive the AD carry and smash their face in, not tank their entire team all at once and protect the carry. He is similar to Nocturne in this aspect, and going AP allows this to be done quite quickly. If you knew his purpose and his skillset you may notice that, instead of just generalizing champions based on the role they are being considered for. And Q is only useful for activating Tri Force or Lichbane, and for this build it's Lichbane (which is the first item I finish following my boots).
> When didn't you like Graves?


lol i dont follow at all meta.most of my games is with a blitzstar bot lane.meta is nothing new.amumu ap was a long ago a meta build.or attack speed old school alistar.but what i am telling you is that this champion have some wrong mechanics for ap.even if you go ap you dont have armor or magic res.nautilus is some example.he is totally viable as ap because he have so much ss and your jungler probably will be anticarry bruiser.if you jump inside of 5 people you will just do the damage of your ulti.but i cant understand why you tell me all this.first i told you that this may work but not all of the times and probably only at normals.


----------



## TinDaDragon

The shen skin looks like the jannisaries in Assassin's Creed Revelations

Weird


----------



## Bastyn99

sugarhell, its an absolute terror to read your posts. Use some spaces after . and upper case characters man.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> sugarhell, its an absolute terror to read your posts. Use some spaces after . and upper case characters man.


I just stopped reading them. Without my glasses and having dyslexia it was the worst experience of my life everytime I read one. I know he's not from the US, but it isn't that hard to compare your posts to others and see that other people put spaces after periods.


----------



## HybLeaf

Someone want to explain to me why Galio is suddenly getting so much hype?
All I see now are Galio mid :I


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Someone want to explain to me why Galio is suddenly getting so much hype?
> All I see now are Galio mid :I


Combo of recent tournaments and I think he's free to play right now.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I just stopped reading them. Without my glasses and having dyslexia it was the worst experience of my life everytime I read one. I know he's not from the US, but it isn't that hard to compare your posts to others and see that other people put spaces after periods.


Basically he said he doesn't follow the meta, Hecarim wouldn't have enough defensive stats has AP, and no damage besides ult.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Basically he said he doesn't follow the meta, Hecarim wouldn't have enough defensive stats has AP, and no damage besides ult.


Yeah I had to read that post 5-6 times to figure that out. That's when I decided it wasn't worth reading his posts anymore. If he starts using spacing properly let me know, I may unblock his posts.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I just stopped reading them. Without my glasses and having dyslexia it was the worst experience of my life everytime I read one. I know he's not from the US, but it isn't that hard to compare your posts to others and see that other people put spaces after periods.


god me too lol even with my glasses on my Dyslexia doesnt like his posts


----------



## HybLeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Combo of recent tournaments and I think he's free to play right now.


Ahh thats explains it.
*Sees pro playing a underused character*
Suddenly everyone plays it.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I just stopped reading them. Without my glasses and having dyslexia it was the worst experience of my life everytime I read one. I know he's not from the US, but it isn't that hard to compare your posts to others and see that other people put spaces after periods.


Ithinkheshouldjustwriteallofthispostslikethis.Thatwaytheytakeuplessspaceandyoucanreadthemfaster!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Ithinkheshouldjustwriteallof*t*hispostslikethis.Thatwaytheytakeuplessspaceandyoucanreadthemfaster!


*Your post*









It also has a spelling error.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> *Your post*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a spelling error.


It was a struggle to even type that much with out hitting the space bar. Spell check didn't even try to put a red squiggly line under it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It was a struggle to even type that much with out hitting the space bar. Spell check didn't even try to put a red squiggly line under it.


Just type first then delete spaces, lol.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I just stopped reading them. Without my glasses and having dyslexia it was the worst experience of my life everytime I read one. I know he's not from the US, but it isn't that hard to compare your posts to others and see that other people put spaces after periods.


i have dyslexia and that way i write in my native language.i am trying but i cant just.


----------



## Onions

its not to hard you just press space after every . and a CAPITOL on teh following letter


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> its not to hard you just press space after every . and a CAPITOL on teh following letter


i am struggle trying to give meaning in my post. Sometimes it takes over 10 mins to write it. Yeap i know its my fault


----------



## Onions

i didnt mean it in a bad way but it will make ppl try to understand what your posting because we dont have to stuggle to read it. Its not your fault your just doing what your used to.


----------



## sugarhell

Yeap i am used to that way because i need to think to write it. Normal people just think and write it by mechanic. SO its a bit difficult. But i will try to fix it


----------



## Zackcy

Assasins = solo que

It doesn't matter how terrible your c.s is. You just go bot lane and collect gold.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Assasins = solo que
> It doesn't matter how terrible your c.s is. You just go bot lane and collect gold.


welcome to League have a beer


----------



## Bastyn99

Just tried an AP Hecarim game. I agree that he deals less damage without ult than as AD, but when you get lich bane its not that bad. As AP with his ult though. Oh god so much dmg T.T
Of course he will be squishier, but hey, you cant have everything.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i didnt mean it in a bad way but it will make ppl try to understand what your posting because we dont have to stuggle to read it. Its not your fault your just doing what your used to.


NAZI GRAMMA IS HERE
i DIDN'T mean it in a bad way but it will make ppl try to understand what YOU'RE posting because we DON'T have to STRUGGLE to read it. It's not your fault YOU'RE just doing what YOU'RE used to.
my job here is done.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> NAZI GRAMMA IS HERE
> i DIDN'T mean it in a bad way but it will make ppl try to understand what YOU'RE posting because we DON'T have to STRUGGLE to read it. It's not your fault YOU'RE just doing what YOU'RE used to.
> *my* job here is done.


Yet, you thought the abbreviation "ppl" is fine ?

Edit: Also, capital letter "M" in the word I highlighted. You asked for it.


----------



## Zackcy

Katarina is so much fun, which I owned her.


----------



## H Strong

Yay, just won a 4v5! Felt good. Morg dc/ed at about 5 minutes.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Someone want to explain to me why Galio is suddenly getting so much hype?
> All I see now are Galio mid :I


Reginald played him during IPL4


----------



## Karlz3r

I've had really sad games recently. A good example would be a 1-14 scored Sion in a ranked game who was swearing at everybody else and trying to justify his fail.

Also for the last 3 weeks EUW's servers have been really buggy and problematic, I wish they would offer some free RP again for our "suffering."


----------



## Rit

Bad night for LoL'ing... played 4 games, all surrenders in 20 mins cause of DC'ers and feeders


----------



## TheOddOne

I wish my connection is fast enough, I would stream myself getting plat


----------



## Zackcy

Wow the ending of Death note.................not what I expected.

Guess I'll cheese my way up the solo Q latter with assasins. Support Leblanc OP.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> NAZI GRAMMA IS HERE
> i DIDN'T mean it in a bad way but it will make ppl try to understand what YOU'RE posting because we DON'T have to STRUGGLE to read it. It's not your fault YOU'RE just doing what YOU'RE used to.
> *my* job here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, you thought the abbreviation "ppl" is fine ?
> 
> Edit: Also, capital letter "M" in the word I highlighted. You asked for it.
Click to expand...

Useless space between "fine" and "?".

~Adjusts monocle.~ Good day, sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Bad night for LoL'ing... played 4 games, all surrenders in 20 mins cause of DC'ers and feeders


This.

I've been playing Shen lately. One on one he's great, but as soon as he's in a team fight, he's a bit more squishy. I'm not at all saying he's underpowered. He's overpowered if anything, but the way I'm building him.. he's more of a killer than a tank. I build him with Wit's End, Merc Treads or Tabi Boots, Frozen Mallet, Randuins, Warmogs and the others are situational.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Wow the ending of Death note.................not what I expected.
> Guess I'll cheese my way up the solo Q latter with assasins. Support Leblanc OP.


Do you know that if you spell Yagami backward you would get i'm a gay ? that's why he always resists the blonde chick.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Do you know that if you spell Yagami backward you would get i'm a gay ? that's why he always resists the blonde chick.


It all makes sense.


----------



## amvnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Zackcy, he's giving you a challenge, would you accept it at your own cost ?


Hmm I think I played vs you. Are you TheOddSmurf?


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Imagine the chopping...


----------



## TheOddOne

OMG GRAVES TAKES SKILLS GUYS, THEN I'M MUST BE PLAT PLAYER.


----------



## Onions

hahaha i did that once..... i got banned for a day i asked why.. my reply was that i was trolling adn they didnt apperciate that
i lold so hard


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> OMG GRAVES TAKES SKILLS GUYS, THEN I'M MUST BE PLAT PLAYER.


He took even more skill when he first came out!

I love when right click heroes complain that other right click heroes don't take skill.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> He took even more skill when he first came out!
> I love when right click heroes complain that other right click heroes don't take skill.


I love when people think they should win because they took a more difficult champ to play and someone else didn't. Think the best thing I heard at PAX during a panel was about players defeating themselves before they even started because of assumptions. People think everything has to be a certain way and if others do it easier they call it "cheap", "cheating", "unfair", or "OP", when in reality all that person has done is put themselves in a box and set rules they have to follow. That person has defeated themself before they started playing, and will not get better.


----------



## jammo2k5

Hey guys posting here... my user name is kind of as banned word here.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Hey guys posting here... my user name is kind of as banned word here.


Just put spaces in between the letters







that makes it ok because now you're just posting random letters









Can also put it in a spoiler and put a warning outside of it if you want haha


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Just put spaces in between the letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes it ok because now you're just posting random letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can also put it in a spoiler and put a warning outside of it if you want haha


Ok maybe I will.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dlcks 47 (replace the l with an i.)


----------



## rctrucker

Very... Interesting name...

Mine is in my Avatar.


----------



## Crunkles

LOL, fortunately it's a nickname for Richard if anyone gives you trouble









Don't think I'll be on tonight, but hopefully some point soon. If this girl don't work out I'm finding a nerdy one next time, too much interaction out in the real world is tiresome.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> LOL, fortunately it's a nickname for Richard if anyone gives you trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I'll be on tonight, but hopefully some point soon. If this girl don't work out I'm finding a nerdy one next time, too much interaction out in the real world is tiresome.


Dick is a nickname for Richard. Dicks is not.









Dicks 47 just sounds like you have 47 of well you know... male genitalia.

Also, besides the really bad words (things you can't say on TV), if you're using the word in a safe context it is safe to use it.

A good example is like "Hey guis my nickname is Dicks 47". A bad example is... well you know. I don't want to get banned.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Dick is a nickname for Richard. Dicks is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dicks 47 just sounds like you have 47 of well you know...
> Also, besides the really bad words (things you can't say on TV), if you're using the word in a safe context it is safe to use it.
> A good example is like "Hey guis my nickname is Dicks 47". A bad example is... well you know. I don't want to get banned.


Dick's 47 could be a reference to something safe _(like a '47 Pontiac or Chevy)_, all depends on your perception









And you can't use an apostrophe in names.


----------



## chrystal

Im on EU west
Nicking: Hardstajler


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrystal*
> 
> Im on EU west
> Nicking: Hardstajler


I need to level my EU west account, been a while since I've been over there.

Edit: Tried a few games on AD Hecarim yesterday and wasn't a fan. Maybe it's because I bought Wriggle's since I was going tanky AD, but that Wriggle's slows his build down so much it is ridiculous. I'm going to have to continue playing around with him in the jungle to find the optimal build. But when getting several assists, a kill or two and only 1 or 2 deaths, I was ending with only boots, Wriggle's, and either a Sheen or an unfinished Sheen which makes you quite pitiful in utility and damage output. At that same point on AP I would have boots and Lichbane, allowing me to deal substantial damage for that point in the game.

Edit: Will probably end up going boots, gp10, and Tri force, skipping wriggle's completely (similar to a Skarner build).


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I need to level my EU west account, been a while since I've been over there.
> Edit: Tried a few games on AD Hecarim yesterday and wasn't a fan. Maybe it's because I bought Wriggle's since I was going tanky AD, but that Wriggle's slows his build down so much it is ridiculous. I'm going to have to continue playing around with him in the jungle to find the optimal build. But when getting several assists, a kill or two and only 1 or 2 deaths, I was ending with only boots, Wriggle's, and either a Sheen or an unfinished Sheen which makes you quite pitiful in utility and damage output. At that same point on AP I would have boots and Lichbane, allowing me to deal substantial damage for that point in the game.
> Edit: Will probably end up going boots, gp10, and Tri force, skipping wriggle's completely (similar to a Skarner build).


What's the point of playing on different servers? I don't get that...


----------



## Zackcy

That was an........ intresting game.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> What's the point of playing on different servers? I don't get that...


There are many different play styles, you can learn a lot from the other servers. Stuff that has never been done, new ways to counter, ect.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> What's the point of playing on different servers? I don't get that...


Different playstyles.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> What's the point of playing on different servers? I don't get that...
> 
> 
> 
> Different playstyles.
Click to expand...

But all i need was Wuju Style?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> But all i need was Wuju Style?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> But all i need was Wuju Style?


Rofl... Some Yi's are funny... just went up against one that wen 14/12/3 and said he was awesome... Wonder if he/she/it realizes they fed as much as they killed...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Rofl... Some Yi's are funny... just went up against one that wen 14/12/3 and said he was awesome... Wonder if he/she/it realizes they fed as much as they killed...


Was he dunk Yi?


----------



## TheOddOne

I carried Zackcy at 1000 elo no problem.


----------



## andyroo89

I am at 1800 elo atm. Stuff is easy!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am at 1800 elo atm. Stuff is easy!


Went 6/0/2 on trist last night, IE, 2 dorans, zurker greaves, at 14m. We lose the game because Shen/lee sin/alistar/galio all go in to try to kill their carries and get kited. While their Olaf and Shivana kill me with double exhaust. Happened 3 fights in a row until it was too late, one fight I didn't die, but it was over because I got pushed out, and they got 3v4'd by cass/soraka/vayne. I <3 solo q, I was so sad I was getting mad, then I just went to bed.


----------



## Kuad

Kuad Damage is the account I use nowadays, normally play a game or two a day.

Normal roles are carry(either), support, or solo top.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am at 1800 elo atm. Stuff is easy!


OBJECTION, your account only has 1 win, and it was with Shaco, and you can only play Shaco, but he's always banned in ranked, therefore you can't get 1800 by playing other champions.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I carried Zackcy at 1000 elo no problem.


Pretty sure it was the enemy roaming support Annie that carried us.

In other news, Elementz has released a new tier list, and Swain is now a troll pick.

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/sk6mb/the_tier_list_has_been_updated_new_style_that_i/


----------



## Simca

Playing tanks sucks when your team blows. It's like your entire role becomes obsolete.

Nothing like watching the opposing team fight and rant amongst themselves. Makes you want to crack open a beer, kick back and enjoy the show.

Cuz that's usually you.


----------



## Zackcy

Poppy + horrendous lag = OP OP OP OP OP


----------



## Simca

Thank you Riot for such horrendous lag. Teleport players. GG, you better forgive that ranked game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

That server lag

OP


----------



## Zackcy

Hotfix!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> OBJECTION, your account only has 1 win, and it was with Shaco, and you can only play Shaco, but he's always banned in ranked, therefore you can't get 1800 by playing other champions.


I know, I was hoping you would peek into my profile <3


----------



## TinDaDragon

Finally

After 5 games lost, I won. What a relief.


----------



## TheOddOne

First I was like

But then I was like


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> First I was like
> 
> But then I was like


This page is in Vietnamese would you like to translate?


----------



## andyroo89

I have been playing against some weak hecarim tonight, I wrecked two of them solo top as olaf and rumble and wrecked jungling hecarim while I was jungling as Shaco.

He is strong I know that these people need to know how to build him.


----------



## TheOddOne

So guys, how many runes pages do you guys personally own ? cuz my friend just got Plat by using only 2 runes pages, now that's a feat.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So guys, how many runes pages do you guys personally own ? cuz my friend just got Plat by using only 2 runes pages, now that's a feat.


Solo quenue = people constantly rage, face check 40 minutes into the game, insta lock easily counter pickable champions.

Ok maybe I am exagerating, but there are SO many things people do wrong in solo quenue that heavily outweigh runes.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, I just found about this site: http://www.lolking.net/

It runs stats for everyone and tracks em. I HIGHLY recommend making an account. You can compare yourself to other players, and see how you fare in certain lanes. TONS more info than the client, and you can do it at work










Apparently the site has been around for a while, but I just found it and decided to share









Let me know what ya think. And I have no idea who the dev is for it, so if something goes wrong I'm not the guy to talk to lol


----------



## TheOddOne

70% win rate as AD, aw yeah


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So guys, how many runes pages do you guys personally own ? cuz my friend just got Plat by using only 2 runes pages, now that's a feat.


I have hit 1600 on 2 pages.

AD and AP, my AD is also tank, my AP is also support








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 70% win rate as AD, aw yeah


----------



## TinDaDragon

Only 2 rune pages.

Still losing like a boss


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> So guys, how many runes pages do you guys personally own ? cuz my friend just got Plat by using only 2 runes pages, now that's a feat.


I only have 3 pages.


----------



## stu.

I own 9, but I could realistically condense them down. Most of them are useless.


----------



## Zackcy

I haz 10

Lmao, this AD Sion carried us so hard. Enemy blitz thinks it's a good idea to pull the jungle Ali into his team. Sion gets a quadra.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I haz 10
> Lmao, this AD Sion carried us so hard. Enemy blitz thinks it's a good idea to pull the jungle Ali into his team. Sion gets a quadra.


I was 4/7/3 with Kog last night, they were diving bot lane hard all game. After my tower dropped we team fight and I come out with a quadra kill. So close to a penta, but he dodged the last bio-arcane barrage.


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do you get out of a 5 game losing streak?

I want to play, but the image of 5 losses on the screen irritates me


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you get out of a 5 game losing streak?
> 
> I want to play, but the image of 5 losses on the screen irritates me


Just wait till the entire history is filled with ranked losses , THEN you'll feel the hurt!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Just wait till the entire history is filled with ranked losses , THEN you'll feel the hurt!


It is now...

Can someone play for me?

I need to take a break.

Just need to get to lvl 30

I can't stand looking at losses on my history page


----------



## Zackcy

1151 elo.

This climb. So slow. Soooo slow.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Just wait till the entire history is filled with ranked losses , THEN you'll feel the hurt!


5 ranked wins


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 5 ranked wins


Gimme your wallpaper will go great with my electro house music







pwease? <3


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 5 ranked wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme your wallpaper will go great with my electro house music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwease? <3
Click to expand...











not sure if srs...

Am I missing the red head? I don't see one. I feel like I'm playing Where's Waldo at the moment.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if srs...
> Am I missing the red head? I don't see one. I feel like I'm playing Where's Waldo at the moment.


I didn't plug in my other monitor with a bunch of redheads on it


----------



## Lombax

Nvm.


----------



## Zackcy

Played a game as support Taric, got a "full build". Aegis, Shurelies, Locket, Zekes, CDR boots (overboard on CDR, ya I know, didn't have time to sell), and a spot for wards. Had like 200+ armour and almost 4k health.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I didn't plug in my other monitor with a bunch of redheads on it


No I want his wallpaper, Trust me.

Most of my space on my HDD consist of redhead girls. Ranges from non nude to nude.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'll post my wallpaper on here if you post a readhead wallpaper


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'll post my wallpaper on here if you post a readhead wallpaper


I already did once before, but it had icons. Hold on I will show original one.









It is 1920x1080 Click to enlarge or I can send original file via skype or something.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'll post my wallpaper on here if you post a readhead wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did once before, but it had icons. Hold on I will show original one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 1920x1080 Click to enlarge or I can send original file via skype or something.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2219715/width/600/height/404
Click to expand...



You should not have let me seen this picture.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'll post my wallpaper on here if you post a readhead wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did once before, but it had icons. Hold on I will show original one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 1920x1080 Click to enlarge or I can send original file via skype or something.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2219715/width/600/height/404
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should not have let me seen this picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## andyroo89

lol This thread.


----------



## TheOddOne

CTRL+SHIFT+N
*If you know what I mean*


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 
> CTRL+SHIFT+N
> *If you know what I mean*


hehehehehehehe.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 
> CTRL+SHIFT+N
> *If you know what I mean*
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehehehehe.
Click to expand...

I use Firefox, so I was lost on your comment until I did a google search and found the meme image pertaining to Chrome.









So true.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Just wait till the entire history is filled with ranked losses , THEN you'll feel the hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 ranked wins
Click to expand...

muy muy muy respet mahn. spit dat fiya bruduh. boolah.

Btw, anyone else notice TheOddOne speaks with his lips only. Well, he has a lisp.. Fro, Frirst...So basically.


----------



## Zackcy

Karma is so much fun.

She's a terrible gp5 no cs support, but she amazing in a solo lane.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Losing streak over xD

Thank god


----------



## Rit

Can Garen 1V1, or just more support?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Can Garen 1V1, or just more support?


Depends on who ur 1v1ing


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Can Garen 1V1, or just more support?


He can beat a lot of solo tops.


----------



## Rit

Just feels like he hits like a girl and really cant kill anyone. Been trying different builds/itemization and so far nothing too 'great'...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Just feels like he hits like a girl and really cant kill anyone. Been trying different builds/itemization and so far nothing too 'great'...


Are you going ad garen?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Are you going ad garen?


Yup


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I use Firefox, so I was lost on your comment until I did a google search and found the meme image pertaining to Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.


Haha I never knew about it, so I had to delete my history after I finished my "business" *if you know what i mean* but sometimes Chrome crashes too, especially whenever I'm watching twitch.tv streams, so I switched to Firefox and Ctrl+Shift+P LOL


----------



## Simca

Warmogs, Atmas Impaler Infinity Edge and you're ripping faces off. Arpen Runes are essential. Arpen Masteries too. Then just build tanky. You don't need more damage than Atma's and IE really.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I use Firefox, so I was lost on your comment until I did a google search and found the meme image pertaining to Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I never knew about it, so I had to delete my history after I finished my "business" *if you know what i mean* but sometimes Chrome crashes too, especially whenever I'm watching twitch.tv streams, so I switched to Firefox and Ctrl+Shift+P LOL
Click to expand...

Private Browsing. Best invention for a browser to date, hands down.

A complete life saver in a strict Christian house... you know, the place where basic human nature *if you know what i mean* is a sin. (But I'm not trying to start a religion war here.)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Private Browsing. Best invention for a browser to date, hands down.
> A complete life saver in a strict Christian house... you know, the place where basic human nature *if you know what i mean* is a sin. (But I'm not trying to start a religion war here.)


HOLY WARSSSSSS


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Warmogs, Atmas Impaler Infinity Edge and you're ripping faces off. Arpen Runes are essential. Arpen Masteries too. Then just build tanky. You don't need more damage than Atma's and IE really.


I use armor pen Marks and Quints, then armor Seals, and magic resist Glyphs.

I normally get IE, then ghostblade, but maybe I'll have to get IE and AI and see how it goes...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Warmogs, Atmas Impaler Infinity Edge and you're ripping faces off. Arpen Runes are essential. Arpen Masteries too. Then just build tanky. You don't need more damage than Atma's and IE really.
> 
> 
> 
> I use armor pen Marks and Quints, then armor Seals, and magic resist Glyphs.
> 
> I normally get IE, then ghostblade, but maybe I'll have to get IE and AI and see how it goes...
Click to expand...

I tried Ghostblade. I don't like it on Garen at all. Sure you get cool down and arpen, but if you have enough arpen on Garen, then you don't really benefit from it. And with Ghost Garen doesn't need to be faster. He can outrun or catch up to almost everyone in the game with his Q. His autoattacks are strong, but I don't think you'll find the 50% attackspeed buff too helpful..

I would rather buy a Last Whisper than a youmou's. AI works 2 ways. 1) it adds to your critical chance and it's armor. The crit strike adds with the crit strike chance on IE and you end up critting a lot. The crit REALLY helps with your spin. Those things crit a lot and the damage really gets churned out. If you feel like you're not cutting through armor, LW. Oh, forgot to mention 3rd way AI is good. It adds 2% of your HP as AD. It's really good when you stack it with Warmogs.

I find the best build for Garen to be Boots of Swiftness or Merc Treads, Warmogs, Atmas Impaler, Infinity Edge, Force of Nature and Last Whisper.

Use Ghost and Ignite as summoner skills.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I use armor pen Marks and Quints, then armor Seals, and magic resist Glyphs.
> I normally get IE, then ghostblade, but maybe I'll have to get IE and AI and see how it goes...


Try swtiching to flat AD reds/quints and see get a couple dorans blades at the lower levels. See how that feels.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Try swtiching to flat AD reds/quints and see get a couple dorans blades at the lower levels. See how that feels.


Wish I could find excel sheets that shows ideal stats, max stats, etc.... would be easier to see if flat AD would be better the Apen


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Wish I could find excel sheets that shows ideal stats, max stats, etc.... would be easier to see if flat AD would be better the Apen


Flat AD is better now that there is 10% arp in the dmg tree.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Flat AD is better now that there is 10% arp in the dmg tree.


HAMIT! and I just bought those runes a couple days ago -_-


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Wish I could find excel sheets that shows ideal stats, max stats, etc.... would be easier to see if flat AD would be better the Apen
> 
> 
> 
> Flat AD is better now that there is 10% arp in the dmg tree.
Click to expand...

Depends , for champions like Yi , Arpen runes are still essential.Well anyway on garen you only need like 2 doran's blades and a brutallizer with AD reds to satisfy your midgame damage.Alot of garens make the mistake of maxing E first when your Q is where your damage is in the first 10 minutes of the game , high sustain tops like lee are just going to punch him when he comes in for the spin instead of trying to run away.Besides , you'll definitely take more damage because you'll aggro the minions to yourself whereas you can just run away after your Q.


----------



## Rit

I never get dorans blade... seems like a waste... Most often than not I can hang out in the top lane till about 1500k gold...


----------



## TheOddOne

0/1/15 Janna, I flashed in to W Akali, but nope, she had heal, and then I died, there goes my perfect score








30 elo left to 1600.


----------



## golfergolfer

The tutorial is broken.... They asked me if I wanted more practice...

Soloed baron, had 6.5K left over, had full set of elixirs... DAMN I LOVE BOTS!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Flat AD is better now that there is 10% arp in the dmg tree.


This is highly dependant on who you're playing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Depends , for champions like Yi , Arpen runes are still essential.Well anyway on garen you only need like 2 doran's blades and a brutallizer with AD reds to satisfy your midgame damage.Alot of garens make the mistake of maxing E first when your Q is where your damage is in the first 10 minutes of the game , high sustain tops like lee are just going to punch him when he comes in for the spin instead of trying to run away.Besides , you'll definitely take more damage because you'll aggro the minions to yourself whereas you can just run away after your Q.


I use Attack speed marks and AD quints on Yi, Arpen makes your damage piss in the jungle.

Got a Quadra kill on Teemo last night







So glad my favorite champ got a little buff.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I never get dorans blade... seems like a waste... Most often than not I can hang out in the top lane till about 1500k gold...


With 1500g you should go back and get 2 dorans, lvl 2 boots (tabi for melee and merc for AP), HP pots and a ward.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> With 1500g you should go back and get 2 dorans, lvl 2 boots (tabi for melee and merc for AP), HP pots and a ward.


This comment receives the "Can't stop Cynez" seal of approval


----------



## droozel

I have 4 looses in a row now, all with xin, now playing fifth one.. with xin.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> I have 4 looses in a row now, all with xin, now playing fifth one.. with xin.


Only way to get better


----------



## droozel

At laaaast, VICTORY


----------



## -relk-

Ive been lurkin for a while on this thread, thought it about time to chime in on something that is irritating me.

Been playing for about 6 months now, about 2 months or so of ranked every once and a while. I keep thinking that this elo sysytem is broken. I am stuck at ~1100 elo, which I maybe should have been in when I started ranked, but I dont think so anymore. My ranked stats are a little lopsided, with any AD carry, I have >70% wins, and the rest are quite low winning percentages. I played a game today, where I had 210 cs 25 minutes in with cait, guess what the highest cs on their team was, 90! It was brutal, I was not even csing very well (missing a bunch here and there) and I was still able to cs the pants off the other team. We did win the game, but I have had games where my team has a very stubborn AD carry, who apparently can't play anything else, and we lose because of it. I can't get out of this hole!

I have a couple of friends that I play with, but the problem with that is, we can't all play ranked at the same time because there is 3 of us. Why does riot make it only solo/duo? It doesnt really make sense to me.

Anyway, enough of the rant, I still really enjoy playing the game, just trying to get some rage off my chest! Maye a couple OCNers can add me up and we can get some games in, or maybe even throw together a team of 5, anybody looking for a couple extra members willing to prove their worth? Game name is relk19.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> At laaaast, VICTORY


They feel so much better after a losing streak


----------



## Zackcy

I am playing a ranked game right now.

There is a Kassadin and a Shaco on my team. I don't even know how.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> Ive been lurkin for a while on this thread, thought it about time to chime in on something that is irritating me.
> Been playing for about 6 months now, about 2 months or so of ranked every once and a while. I keep thinking that this elo sysytem is broken. I am stuck at ~1100 elo, which I maybe should have been in when I started ranked, but I dont think so anymore. My ranked stats are a little lopsided, with any AD carry, I have >70% wins, and the rest are quite low winning percentages. I played a game today, where I had 210 cs 25 minutes in with cait, guess what the highest cs on their team was, 90! It was brutal, I was not even csing very well (missing a bunch here and there) and I was still able to cs the pants off the other team. We did win the game, but I have had games where my team has a very stubborn AD carry, who apparently can't play anything else, and we lose because of it. I can't get out of this hole!
> I have a couple of friends that I play with, but the problem with that is, we can't all play ranked at the same time because there is 3 of us. Why does riot make it only solo/duo? It doesnt really make sense to me.
> Anyway, enough of the rant, I still really enjoy playing the game, just trying to get some rage off my chest! Maye a couple OCNers can add me up and we can get some games in, or maybe even throw together a team of 5, anybody looking for a couple extra members willing to prove their worth? Game name is relk19.


The elo system was really made for 1v1 not 5v5 or 3v3 or anything like a solo-Q.

It is good that you can play an AD carry well, but you need to become good at a couple roles in order to succeed at Solo-q. Carrying top/jungle or mid is just as good as carrying bottom. With mid you can even end games early if you do well enough.

Work on the other roles to get your skill up, that way you can carry that bad bottom lane.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The elo system was really made for 1v1 not 5v5 or 3v3 or anything like a solo-Q.
> It is good that you can play an AD carry well, but you need to become good at a couple roles in order to succeed at Solo-q. Carrying top/jungle or mid is just as good as carrying bottom. With mid you can even end games early if you do well enough.
> Work on the other roles to get your skill up, that way you can carry that bad bottom lane.


I think the problem with trying to carry as a jungler, is that you can't really carry late game. I think that a jungler should almost always be a tank, as they are usually always behind in a game. Junglers can definitley set up lanes for success though early game, but its hard to do that when your lanes push hard, and then get ganked and die.

Ill have to work on my top carries I guess, my main tops are only Nautilus, Sion, and Blitz right now. Who are the best solo tops to carry games?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> I think the problem with trying to carry as a jungler, is that you can't really carry late game. I think that a jungler should almost always be a tank, as they are usually always behind in a game. Junglers can definitley set up lanes for success though early game, but its hard to do that when your lanes push hard, and then get ganked and die.
> Ill have to work on my top carries I guess, my main tops are only Nautilus, Sion, and Blitz right now. Who are the best solo tops to carry games?


I personally really like Riven top.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> I think the problem with trying to carry as a jungler, is that you can't really carry late game. I think that a jungler should almost always be a tank, as they are usually always behind in a game. Junglers can definitley set up lanes for success though early game, but its hard to do that when your lanes push hard, and then get ganked and die.
> Ill have to work on my top carries I guess, my main tops are only Nautilus, Sion, and Blitz right now. Who are the best solo tops to carry games?


Vlad, Riven, Kennen, Gragas, Olaf, Panth, Riven, AD Sion, I'm sure I missed some.


----------



## Zackcy

Olaf top loses to Nasus, because he decided that maxing Q over E was the way to go.

Kassadin mid rushes Lich bane and Catalyst.

Shaco jungle fails, dies a lot, fails at ganking and invading.

Like I have never seen such a one sided team matchup, and a 20 minute surrender. I will continue banning Shaco/Kass in fear of teammates playing them.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Olaf top loses to Nasus, because he decided that maxing Q over E was the way to go.
> Kassadin mid rushes Lich bane and Catalyst.
> Shaco jungle fails, dies a lot, fails at ganking and invading.
> Like I have never seen such a one sided team matchup, and a 20 minute surrender. I will continue banning Shaco/Kass in fear of teammates playing them.


Kassadin and Shaco are only op if you know how to use them. Many people don't, which defeats the purpose of having OP champs.

Shaco dies off late game anyway, and as long as you dont push and ward when you are pushed, he is not that scary I find.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Won my first ranked xD

Feels good


----------



## TheOddOne

Pick Kass they said, it'll be fun they said.
Pick Shaco they said, easy win they said.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Pick Kass they said, it'll be fun they said.
> Pick Shaco they said, easy win they said.


It's a TRAP!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Flat AD is better now that there is 10% arp in the dmg tree.
> 
> 
> 
> This is highly dependant on who you're playing.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Depends , for champions like Yi , Arpen runes are still essential.Well anyway on garen you only need like 2 doran's blades and a brutallizer with AD reds to satisfy your midgame damage.Alot of garens make the mistake of maxing E first when your Q is where your damage is in the first 10 minutes of the game , high sustain tops like lee are just going to punch him when he comes in for the spin instead of trying to run away.Besides , you'll definitely take more damage because you'll aggro the minions to yourself whereas you can just run away after your Q.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Attack speed marks and AD quints on Yi, Arpen makes your damage piss in the jungle.
> 
> Got a Quadra kill on Teemo last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad my favorite champ got a little buff.
Click to expand...

I just started playing Teemo today. He's so cute, it's awesome to play him, even when you dieeeeeeeee. c:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> I have 4 looses in a row now, all with xin, now playing fifth one.. with xin.
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to get better
Click to expand...

Xin is nerfed in a bad way. He needs to be glassy cannony to be effective sorta', but he's way too squishy to make him glass cannon. It sucks. He's a good jungler, but..idk, you need the right team chemistry to really pull him off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Olaf top loses to Nasus, because he decided that maxing Q over E was the way to go.
> 
> Kassadin mid rushes Lich bane and Catalyst.
> 
> Shaco jungle fails, dies a lot, fails at ganking and invading.
> 
> Like I have never seen such a one sided team matchup, and a 20 minute surrender. I will continue banning Shaco/Kass in fear of teammates playing them.


Well, for jungle Olaf Q first is nice, but for lane, E is the better choice. Olaf should not lose to Nasus early on. Later on however..


----------



## Zackcy

Cottaintail teemo on sale.

YES.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Cottaintail teemo on sale.
> 
> YES.


I'm tempted to buy it for no reason.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just got destroyed by a hacking Shaco.









He got 2 clones that did double the damage. After killing both clones. Watching 2 actual Shaco's go to 0 hp and dissapear/die, he popped back in with 70% hp and killed me and my team mate.

Then he goes invisible and we both chase him in both directions, checked the ONE bush he could have went back into; not there. He was so where to be seen. AS if either he had a speed hack or he stayed invisible longer. I have chased many Shaco's before and seen them come out of invisible, albeit out of reach, but I could see them. This guy was no where to be seen. (He did not have special boots or running summoner spell.)

Then at the end of the match he teleports through a wall to ace us at our base, when none of his summoner skills included flash. He had ignite and heal.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just got destroyed by a hacking Shaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got 2 clones that did double the damage. After killing both clones. Watching 2 actual Shaco's go to 0 hp and dissapear/die, he popped back in with 70% hp and killed me and my team mate.
> Then he goes invisible and we both chase him in both directions, checked the ONE bush he could have went back into; not there. He was so where to be seen. AS if either he had a speed hack or he stayed invisible longer. I have chased many Shaco's before and seen them come out of invisible, albeit out of reach, but I could see them. This guy was no where to be seen. (He did not have special boots or running summoner spell.)
> *Then at the end of the match he teleports through a wall to ace us at our base, when none of his summoner skills included flash. He had ignite and heal.*


Ok, now this is funny


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just got destroyed by a hacking Shaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got 2 clones that did double the damage. After killing both clones. Watching 2 actual Shaco's go to 0 hp and dissapear/die, he popped back in with 70% hp and killed me and my team mate.
> Then he goes invisible and we both chase him in both directions, checked the ONE bush he could have went back into; not there. He was so where to be seen. AS if either he had a speed hack or he stayed invisible longer. I have chased many Shaco's before and seen them come out of invisible, albeit out of reach, but I could see them. This guy was no where to be seen. (He did not have special boots or running summoner spell.)
> *Then at the end of the match he teleports through a wall to ace us at our base, when none of his summoner skills included flash. He had ignite and heal.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now this is funny
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


----------



## Zackcy

DAT YI


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
Click to expand...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Can someone carry me tomorrow afternoon?

Can't seem to win with all these people arguing


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can someone carry me tomorrow afternoon?
> Can't seem to win with all these people arguing


$1 per game


----------



## Simca

Just got schooled by a brand in mid as Warwick. I didn't want mid. Didn't even feed until jungle ganked me.

Feels bad though

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE using Tapatalk


----------



## chia233

GOD DAMN BRONIES!!!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> $1 per game


Pretty cheap

How bout 1 red head per game? xD


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Pretty cheap
> How bout 1 red head per game? xD


Sorry but I only need $, since I already engaged to Andy, and I need money to bring food to the table


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Sorry but I only need $, since I already engaged to Andy, and I need money to bring food to the table


:3


----------



## Zackcy

No one talking about the dunkmaster in that screen shot I posted

Boo


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Sorry but I only need $, since I already engaged to Andy, and I need money to bring food to the table


But neither of you are red heads....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> No one talking about the dunkmaster in that screen shot I posted
> Boo


I was more interested in how you can talk to Saint when he's not online







I mean even trolls can dunk from time to time


----------



## Zackcy

Oh god. I am back in the dreaded 1200 elo range.


----------



## Rit

Sion is a weird champ.. takes a little getting use to..


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Oh god. I am back in the dreaded 1200 elo range.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Too many ponies in this thread. Can we get some bans handed out?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Oh god. I am back in the dreaded 1200 elo range.


Play with me please?

I just want some wins xD


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Play with me please?
> I just want some wins xD


keep the foreplay in the bedroom... ewwww....


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> But neither of you are red heads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was more interested in how you can talk to Saint when he's not online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean even trolls can dunk from time to time


Ya, whenever I logged in, I see his PMs "IM YOUR FAN IM YOUR FAN' ....


----------



## Simca

Just had a 30 kill Brand sing me praises on Shen for winning the game.

I'll take that.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ya, whenever I logged in, I see his PMs "IM YOUR FAN IM YOUR FAN' ....


----------



## Georgevonfrank

All of these poneis!


----------



## rctrucker

Loseing...

Intrest...

in...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Loseing...
> Intrest...
> in...


Why you not on last night? Tried setting up folding, only got CPU one working. Been running since midnight, on second or third WU when I left this morning


----------



## -relk-

Me and a couple buddies are looking for 2 people to make a team of 5 for the alienware tourney in a couple months. Anybody interested? Also looking for some members for a ranked 5 team, or if anyone has any room in one?

Link to the tourney page is here.

http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/lol-na


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Why you not on last night? Tried setting up folding, only got CPU one working. Been running since midnight, on second or third WU when I left this morning


I was playing SWTOR, had the volume up to drown out the fail in my girlfriends raid.

I can help you set it up sometime though, your CPU will do a lot more than your GPU's will.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was playing SWTOR, had the volume up to drown out the fail in my girlfriends raid.
> I can help you set it up sometime though, your CPU will do a lot more than your GPU's will.


Yeah I know that, but want to utilize all I can. Gonna try a different client when I get home, supposedly made for AMD stuff.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah I know that, but want to utilize all I can. Gonna try a different client when I get home, supposedly made for AMD stuff.


I think V7 is best for AMD stuff. I do know that with a good overclock you can do hugeadvs(really big work units) and that will yeild you like 60-70k ppd. When you start folding your GPUs as well, you need to leave 1 processor core open for each GPU. The AMD cards need some CPU to be efficient.


----------



## CartmanTheTub

Hello. I play dominion and 5vs5.


----------



## Zackcy

Yup. The dreaded uncarryable 1200s. I thought if I got better, things would change. Sigh.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CartmanTheTub*
> 
> Hello. I play dominion and 5vs5.


Get out why you still can. FOR THE LOVE OF ALL MANKIND, ESCAPE!!!!!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Get out why you still can. FOR THE LOVE OF ALL MANKIND, ESCAPE!!!!!


Don't mind him, he just hasn't drank the koolaid yet. Which reminds me, do you want some?


----------



## Zackcy

Oh god. BR duo quenue.









Forever 1200.


----------



## Zackcy

Won 2/3 of my last games due to trolls, the third one I just dominated my lane and it was an actual good game.

Now the next three games, the trolls/afkers are going to be on my team. And the endless cycle of of 1200 elo will continue.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Won 2/3 of my last games due to trolls, the third one I just dominated my lane and it was an actual good game.
> Now the next three games, the trolls/afkers are going to be on my team. And the endless cycle of of 1200 elo will continue.


Find a duo q of your skill level, it will increase your chances of winning.

Keep in mind, you need to do well in more than %80 of your games to raise your elo.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Find a duo q of your skill level, it will increase your chances of winning.
> Keep in mind, you need to do well in more than %80 of your games to raise your elo.


How bout u carry me there? :>:>


----------



## Simca

Sadraka.

Had to mid for this team. AP Sion. 5/11 Olaf, team speaks for itself. Sad part is I got all the way to their nexus towers and lost. Took 3 of them to beat me down for 15 seconds to kill me. :c

This has also been on repeat for a while now:


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Find a duo q of your skill level, it will increase your chances of winning.
> Keep in mind, you need to do well in more than %80 of your games to raise your elo.


Yes, I did well practically every single game from 900-1200. I never raged, or blamed or anything. And I climbed.

But at 1200, there is soo much randomness. People who just started playing ranked, people like me who climbed from low elo and are far better than fresh 30s, and people who are on a losing streak from +1300. Games are 9/10, have one troll/afker/rager/leaver who decides the match for their team.

Like I lost a game to a no jungle, duo bot + duo top team that had no AD carry. Because our Graves was a fresh 30 and doesn't understand the concept of not dying to a dual bruiser lane. He went 1/5, even though he ran dual escape summoners.

The enemy team also had fresh 30s, hence the lack of a jungler. However, their mid was a guy with 150+ wins, and ours was a fresh lvl 30, so we lost overall due to the fact that our team has more fresh 30s.

Overall, I enjoyed the vast majority of the games from 900 elo up to 1200. I played for FUN, and did my best, and won most of the time. Now at 1200 elo, every game is full of ragers and trolls. Even when we win, it's up against that type of stuff. If someone dodges queue on the enemy team, I can't requeue for a couple of minutes or else I'll get the troll on my team. Games aren't fun, I am playing for Elo at this point, which sucks.

Guess I'll have to keep cool and truck through this horrible elo range.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Find a duo q of your skill level, it will increase your chances of winning.
> Keep in mind, you need to do well in more than %80 of your games to raise your elo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did well practically every single game from 900-1200. I never raged, or blamed or anything. And I climbed.
> 
> But at 1200, there is soo much randomness. People who just started playing ranked, people like me who climbed from low elo and are far better than fresh 30s, and people who are on a losing streak from +1300. Games are 9/10, have one troll/afker/rager/leaver who decides the match for their team.
> 
> Like I lost a game to a no jungle, duo bot + duo top team that had no AD carry. Because our Graves was a fresh 30 and doesn't understand the concept of not dying to a dual bruiser lane. He went 1/5, even though he ran dual escape summoners.
> 
> The enemy team also had fresh 30s, hence the lack of a jungler. However, their mid was a guy with 150+ wins, and ours was a fresh lvl 30, so we lost overall due to the fact that our team has more fresh 30s.
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed the vast majority of the games from 900 elo up to 1200. I played for FUN, and did my best, and won most of the time. Now at 1200 elo, every game is full of ragers and trolls. Even when we win, it's up against that type of stuff. If someone dodges queue on the enemy team, I can't requeue for a couple of minutes or else I'll get the troll on my team. Games aren't fun, I am playing for Elo at this point, which sucks.
> 
> Guess I'll have to keep cool and truck through this horrible elo range.
Click to expand...

I was pretty upset too until I realized that my being upset led me to get banned. After getting banned 3 times or so I stopped. I have tons of money invested into skins and RP on this account. I realized that my rage wasn't doing a damn thing but getting me banned. I was also extremely stressed out and mad everytime I played the game. I didn't want to be like that anymore. I was also pissing a lot of people off with QQ. While I normally don't care who's mad at QQ, I was upsetting myself really. So I had to put an end to that. The best way to transition from raging about terrible teams to being cool with a loss is to do your best. Know that your team screwed up and you had nothing to do with it. Make sure you played well and don't get suckered into feeding because it's all or nothing. If you lose, be like "GG" and leave. Perhaps congratulate whoever you thought did well. You'll see a lot of people care more for someone that's reasonable instead of capslock mad. You can also try the whole "report X person for feeding" and then after the game MAKE SURE TO REPORT. I did that for a while, but I'm realizing that doing that only makes people angry and want to report you back.

1200-1400 elo is the real elo hell, imo. I actually see no difference between 1300 elo play and 1600. 1800 is a bit higher though. People generally know wth they're doing at 1800 elo.

I haven't played one of my mains in a long time. Been playing characters I've never played before like Shen, Soraka, Sion, Ahri etc.

I also don't have time to rage anymore. I'm trying to enjoy the few hours I have in the day to myself now. Work takes too much of my life now 9-5/30 ish. It's brutal coming from college life with no work schedule. Happy to have time to myself now.

Anyway, GL with your climb out of hell.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was pretty upset too until I realized that my being upset led me to get banned. After getting banned 3 times or so I stopped. I have tons of money invested into skins and RP on this account. I realized that my rage wasn't doing a damn thing but getting me banned. I was also extremely stressed out and mad everytime I played the game. I didn't want to be like that anymore. I was also pissing a lot of people off with QQ. While I normally don't care who's mad at QQ, I was upsetting myself really. So I had to put an end to that. The best way to transition from raging about terrible teams to being cool with a loss is to do your best. Know that your team screwed up and you had nothing to do with it. Make sure you played well and don't get suckered into feeding because it's all or nothing. If you lose, be like "GG" and leave. Perhaps congratulate whoever you thought did well. You'll see a lot of people care more for someone that's reasonable instead of capslock mad. You can also try the whole "report X person for feeding" and then after the game MAKE SURE TO REPORT. I did that for a while, but I'm realizing that doing that only makes people angry and want to report you back.
> 1200-1400 elo is the real elo hell, imo. I actually see no difference between 1300 elo play and 1600. 1800 is a bit higher though. People generally know wth they're doing at 1800 elo.
> I haven't played one of my mains in a long time. Been playing characters I've never played before like Shen, Soraka, Sion, Ahri etc.
> I also don't have time to rage anymore. I'm trying to enjoy the few hours I have in the day to myself now. Work takes too much of my life now 9-5/30 ish. It's brutal coming from college life with no work schedule. Happy to have time to myself now.
> Anyway, GL with your climb out of hell.


I'm proud of you, Princess Celestia.


----------



## Rit

One thing I think people do with this game is that since there are so many characters, they really don't 'master' a character. They're too busy trying to find the 'best' possible or see what the pros play and how they set up and trying to mimic it rather than experiment and learn how they play themselves. I spend quite a bit of time just messing with builds/itemization/skill leveling order/etc.. for ONE character and then I build my own guide for me. And since doing that, I've had alot more success and my K ratio has gone up quiet a bit. Like they said, it takes 10,000 hours to be good at something, so get playing!


----------



## TheOddOne

I have won 16 games straight due to duoqueing, abuse Riot more.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Rit

My IQ just dropped a bunch just for listening to the first 1 min of that....


----------



## Degree

I love playing Sona now







She's going to be my main for a long while now


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was pretty upset too until I realized that my being upset led me to get banned. After getting banned 3 times or so I stopped. I have tons of money invested into skins and RP on this account. I realized that my rage wasn't doing a damn thing but getting me banned. I was also extremely stressed out and mad everytime I played the game. I didn't want to be like that anymore. I was also pissing a lot of people off with QQ. While I normally don't care who's mad at QQ, I was upsetting myself really. So I had to put an end to that. The best way to transition from raging about terrible teams to being cool with a loss is to do your best. Know that your team screwed up and you had nothing to do with it. Make sure you played well and don't get suckered into feeding because it's all or nothing. If you lose, be like "GG" and leave. Perhaps congratulate whoever you thought did well. You'll see a lot of people care more for someone that's reasonable instead of capslock mad. You can also try the whole "report X person for feeding" and then after the game MAKE SURE TO REPORT. I did that for a while, but I'm realizing that doing that only makes people angry and want to report you back.
> 1200-1400 elo is the real elo hell, imo. I actually see no difference between 1300 elo play and 1600. 1800 is a bit higher though. People generally know wth they're doing at 1800 elo.
> I haven't played one of my mains in a long time. Been playing characters I've never played before like Shen, Soraka, Sion, Ahri etc.
> I also don't have time to rage anymore. I'm trying to enjoy the few hours I have in the day to myself now. Work takes too much of my life now 9-5/30 ish. It's brutal coming from college life with no work schedule. Happy to have time to myself now.
> Anyway, GL with your climb out of hell.


Hmm did that have anything to due with the post I made a while back? Probably not.

Anyways why is everyone asking each other to get carried? Jesus I am worst player here and I am not asking to get carried. Then again I'm not playing ranked.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was pretty upset too until I realized that my being upset led me to get banned. After getting banned 3 times or so I stopped. I have tons of money invested into skins and RP on this account. I realized that my rage wasn't doing a damn thing but getting me banned. I was also extremely stressed out and mad everytime I played the game. I didn't want to be like that anymore. I was also pissing a lot of people off with QQ. While I normally don't care who's mad at QQ, I was upsetting myself really. So I had to put an end to that. The best way to transition from raging about terrible teams to being cool with a loss is to do your best. Know that your team screwed up and you had nothing to do with it. Make sure you played well and don't get suckered into feeding because it's all or nothing. If you lose, be like "GG" and leave. Perhaps congratulate whoever you thought did well. You'll see a lot of people care more for someone that's reasonable instead of capslock mad. You can also try the whole "report X person for feeding" and then after the game MAKE SURE TO REPORT. I did that for a while, but I'm realizing that doing that only makes people angry and want to report you back.
> 1200-1400 elo is the real elo hell, imo. I actually see no difference between 1300 elo play and 1600. 1800 is a bit higher though. People generally know wth they're doing at 1800 elo.
> I haven't played one of my mains in a long time. Been playing characters I've never played before like Shen, Soraka, Sion, Ahri etc.
> I also don't have time to rage anymore. I'm trying to enjoy the few hours I have in the day to myself now. Work takes too much of my life now 9-5/30 ish. It's brutal coming from college life with no work schedule. Happy to have time to myself now.
> Anyway, GL with your climb out of hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm did that have anything to due with the post I made a while back? Probably not.
> 
> Anyways why is everyone asking each other to get carried? Jesus I am worst player here and I am not asking to get carried. Then again I'm not playing ranked.
Click to expand...

I don't remember what you typed honestly. It has about 90% to do with me getting banned for a week (3rd offense). Not really in the mood to loose a lot of money on skins on this account.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't remember what you typed honestly. It has about 90% to do with me getting banned for a week (3rd offense). Not really in the mood to loose a lot of money on skins on this account.


Makes sense.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't remember what you typed honestly. It has about 90% to do with me getting banned for a week (3rd offense). Not really in the mood to loose a lot of money on skins on this account.


You just have to make sure only to rage when everyone on your team agrees they're a r-tard, or when you have at least 2 or 3 friends on the team. That's been my method and hasn't failed me yet







(0 bans). Although they may realize I'm too much of a cash cow to ban....


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't remember what you typed honestly. It has about 90% to do with me getting banned for a week (3rd offense). Not really in the mood to loose a lot of money on skins on this account.
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to make sure only to rage when everyone on your team agrees they're a r-tard, or when you have at least 2 or 3 friends on the team. That's been my method and hasn't failed me yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (0 bans). Although they may realize I'm too much of a cash cow to ban....
Click to expand...

The thing is your score HAS to reflect that you are doing better than them or else you'll probably get banned.It would be ridiculous to say that im dying to the people whom the feeder fed NOW WOULD IT?!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You just have to make sure only to rage when everyone on your team agrees they're a r-tard, or when you have at least 2 or 3 friends on the team. That's been my method and hasn't failed me yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (0 bans). Although they may realize I'm too much of a cow to ban....


Fixed this for you.

Simca gets banned?! Well that must be a flaw in the tribunal system if you asked me.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You just have to make sure only to rage when everyone on your team agrees they're a r-tard, or when you have at least 2 or 3 friends on the team. That's been my method and hasn't failed me yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (0 bans). Although they may realize I'm too much of a cow to ban....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed this for you.
> 
> Simca gets banned?! Well that must be a flaw in the tribunal system if you asked me.
Click to expand...

Definite flaw!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Fixed this for you.
> Simca gets banned?! Well that must be a flaw in the tribunal system if you asked me.


I no cow







And you still weren't on yesterday.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I moo cow And you still weren't on yesterday.


Fixed again


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Fixed again


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*


You can't milk those


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> You can't milk those


To milk







: use a







to produce







.

Alternative: Become the







and cause







until







.

Caution: milking







might cause victim to go







or







. In some cases you might hear







and you know














will be next.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I no cow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you still weren't on yesterday.


I was on all night last night. Do you ever check my vent?

Didn't think so...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was on all night last night. Do you ever check my vent?
> Didn't think so...


I spent most the night putting new keycaps on my keyboard


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I spent most the night putting new keycaps on my keyboard


Tell your gf to do that for you.


----------



## Zackcy

Jungle cow is a lot of fun. Dem ganks.


----------



## Rit

Sigh... after losing 5 straight... sometimes you need EZbot mode... went 44/0/9 with teemo...lol


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, I am ranked again. Bronze es #1.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yay, I am ranked again. Bronze es #1. U jelly?


Fixed.


----------



## Zackcy

You know, I really hate ponies.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You know, I really hate ponies.


----------



## rctrucker

I liked ponies, and used to reference them often.

Now it gets too confused with "bronies", which is more likely what you actually hate Zackcy.

So I stopped.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I liked ponies, and used to reference them often.
> Now it gets too confused with "bronies", which is more likely what you actually hate Zackcy.
> So I stopped.


I do it from time to time, but now I feel I should use them more often









Oh, got my new folding client setup and it's doing it's thing. Now to look into updating my graphics drivers and bios


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't remember what you typed honestly. It has about 90% to do with me getting banned for a week (3rd offense). Not really in the mood to loose a lot of money on skins on this account.
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to make sure only to rage when everyone on your team agrees they're a r-tard, or when you have at least 2 or 3 friends on the team. That's been my method and hasn't failed me yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (0 bans). Although they may realize I'm too much of a cash cow to ban....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is your score HAS to reflect that you are doing better than them or else you'll probably get banned.It would be ridiculous to say that im dying to the people whom the feeder fed NOW WOULD IT?!
Click to expand...

Not really, if they fed someone and now you're dying to the person they fed, the game's already over. They lost it with their feeding. I could be 0/0/4 or 1/1/4 and then the fed person comes and drops multiple kills on my lane now that he's won his lane and is fed.

We died because of the other person's failure. 'Nuff said.

Anyhoo, yeah gotta have 3 friends and all of them say yeah herr derr ur dumb.

I notice that even if you're 17/4 and the other person is 1/12. If you say they're an intentional feeder report them, they get mad and try to get you reported. It's funny.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Sigh... after losing 5 straight... sometimes you need EZbot mode... went 44/0/9 with teemo...lol


LOL!


----------



## Qasual

16, nothing Akali. I'm never bored.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I be carryin mah team

Mundo was fed

So was I

It's on brah


----------



## Simca

People would rage less if you could just exit a game a game any time you wanted. It sucks waiting for 20 minute mark to surrender or worse, getting to 20 and then 2 idiots not surrendering.

But of course then everyone would ALT F4 and you wouldn't have a game.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> People would rage less if you could just exit a game a game any time you wanted. It sucks waiting for 20 minute mark to surrender or worse, getting to 20 and then 2 idiots not surrendering.


All depends on how 'bad' they are... there's a few times where me and another guy mid/late game start getting fed and come back to win... granted, it takes like an hour+ to win, but so worth it!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> People would rage less if you could just exit a game a game any time you wanted. It sucks waiting for 20 minute mark to surrender or worse, getting to 20 and then 2 idiots not surrendering.
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on how 'bad' they are... there's a few times where me and another guy mid/late game start getting fed and come back to win... granted, it takes like an hour+ to win, but so worth it!
Click to expand...

This is true and has happened on several occasions, but often times not worth the stupidity of the average encounter.

3 Games in a row with AKF/leavers/1/12 people. Playing LoL hurts the heart.

Just checked, 5 games. Ugh, no wonder it hurts.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I be carryin mah team
> Mundo was fed
> So was I
> It's on brah
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I used to play anivia 24/7, she got me from 1000 to 1500 last season.


----------



## Zackcy

Mundo jungle is so strong. I love it!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I used to play anivia 24/7, she got me from 1000 to 1500 last season.


Good

teach me about her

That game was pure luck


----------



## Qasual

Anyone down for premade?


----------



## HybLeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Anyone down for premade?


Sure if you're still on in 4 hours from now.

In regards to the Korean tournament going on.
Think kass is gonna get more love now?
Team OP dominated Frantic. Or at least from the first two matches I watched.

Sent from my PS3 using Netflix.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Anyone down for premade?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure if you're still on in 4 hours from now.
> 
> In regards to the Korean tournament going on.
> Think kass is gonna get more love now?
> Team OP dominated Frantic. Or at least from the first two matches I watched.
> 
> Sent from my PS3 using Netflix.
Click to expand...

He already receives tons of love. Why do you think he's banned in most ranked games.

Anyway, slowly climbing out of 1300 elo hell solo que mode. It's rough every step of the way. I should start at least duo queing.

IMO people need to start banning the dragon girl more. I forgot her name, but she's a really strong jungle.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He already receives tons of love. Why do you think he's banned in most ranked games.
> Anyway, slowly climbing out of 1300 elo hell solo que mode. It's rough every step of the way. I should start at least duo queing.


Let's duo que


----------



## Qasual

Derp games happening now haha.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO people need to start banning the dragon girl more. I forgot her name, but she's a really strong jungle.


Talking about Shyvanna?


----------



## HybLeaf

Oh does he, I just started ranked and haven't seen him banned, granted might be cause of my low elo.

And you mean Shyvana? Heard she's great, but I can't imagine her ganks since she has no cc.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Oh does he, I just started ranked and haven't seen him banned, granted might be cause of my low elo.
> And you mean Shyvana? Heard she's great, but I can't imagine her ganks since she has no cc.


People generally run exhaust her.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Sure if you're still on in 4 hours from now.
> In regards to the Korean tournament going on.
> Think kass is gonna get more love now?
> Team OP dominated Frantic. Or at least from the first two matches I watched.
> Sent from my PS3 using Netflix.


He's top banned, it's just Shushei isn't playing really well lately, I think Fnatic would do better without him.


----------



## Zackcy

About time


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> About time


No more money for streamers?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> No more money for streamers?


You have a delay of 2 minutes in spectator mode.


----------



## Qasual

Good games OCN members that I played with.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> No more money for streamers?


You can only watch the game and but no commentary... I'm sure own3d and other sites will do just fine..


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Derp games happening now haha.


Been happening all day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO people need to start banning the dragon girl more. I forgot her name, but she's a really strong jungle.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about Shyvanna?
Click to expand...

Yeah. I'm usually good with names, but hers escaped me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybLeaf*
> 
> Oh does he, I just started ranked and haven't seen him banned, granted might be cause of my low elo.
> 
> And you mean Shyvana? Heard she's great, but I can't imagine her ganks since she has no cc.


She's fast, does damage quickly and can throw on exhaust. With FM she has a slow. She's a pretty good jungler. Being fast is better than having CC imo. It really kills me playing shaco and having someone flash away and not being fast enough to catch them before they get to turret.

Played another ranked game since normal was bothering the sh--tuff out of me today. My score isn't anything special, but ffs, it felt so good winning this game. All game I was getting harassed for playing Yi. YI SO USELESS. YI WHY YOU DIE? SO BAD. YI HAS NO HP. YI DERP HERP AND SHERP MCGERP.

Yi is a late game character. And all my deaths were because I got Ahri a kill and then she abandoned me and I got killed by LB who could 2 shot me because she fed on ahri early. In fact I had to take over Ahri's lane twice in a row because she got destroyed.

And this useless janna was talking crap too.

So I built hella HP. 4000HP. The other team killed every tower and took our nexus down to 40% hp. Then they came to our base, Wukong initiated. LB backed off. I saw her go behind the wall and almost out of vision when I alpha striked her and finished her off in 3 hits. Then moved onto Soraka. Then Udyr, then Malphite. Dashed across the map. Tanked the tower, took it out. killed the inhib. I was at 30% hp and tanked 1 of the 2 towers near nexus, destroyed it, moved to the other, destroyed it and the super minions were popping out and attacking me while I fought the nexus. I was taken down to less than 10% hp and killed Nexus.

Then fishes wanna' praise me? Pfff.......


----------



## Qasual

I like derping on bot games. It takes the stress away.

1k damage Ashe arrows are like ... damn.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Played another ranked game since normal was bothering the sh--tuff out of me today. My score isn't anything special, but ffs, it felt so good winning this game. All game I was getting harassed for playing Yi. YI SO USELESS. YI WHY YOU DIE? SO BAD. YI HAS NO HP. YI DERP HERP AND SHERP MCGERP.


YI IS MAGIKARP.'nuff said.

Anyway , Shyv and Udyr are the only champs that are "tanky dps" and deals quite a significant amount of damage through their AA unlike sk , lee , renek and the like which means they tend to scale better in the late game.


----------



## stu.

This is going to be a ridiculous patch. Changing quite a bit all at once.


----------



## Rit

Oh goodie.. they're 'fixing' Yis and Ryzes.... goodie...


----------



## TheOddOne

New champ seems meh, Graves is the best.


----------



## chia233

Yi buffs? TIME TO GET MY DUNKING SHOES ON!!


----------



## Zackcy

Lol @ the youtube comments.

YI IS THE MOST OVERPOWERED CHAMP. Y U BUFF.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lol @ the youtube comments.
> YI IS THE MOST OVERPOWERED CHAMP. Y U BUFF.


Well once again, Yi is only "OP" if he gets fed. So that's the first thing and second, is in team fights he isn't that great, so as long as you target him first, he's a goner. With the changes, I think it gives him a better chance of being fed, but again, that's all situational.


----------



## Simca

I would have taken more tankiness over longer highlander especially since highlander refreshes upon a kill or cuts in 50% cuz of assist, but still, any buffs to yi makes me happy.









Also looking at my game again, I should have bought Maw of Malmortius instead of FM probably.


----------



## drjoey1500

Yi problems? play rammus


----------



## Simca

Don't you think that if you sell GA and buy GA the effect should renew? I mean you're paying for a new GA...the heck..

Also, if Fiora ults and gets stunned, she ignores the stun? Wth..


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't you think that if you sell GA and buy GA the effect should renew? I mean you're paying for a new GA...the heck..
> Also, if Fiora ults and gets stunned, she ignores the stun? Wth..


It used to, they changed it. Fiora become immune in her ult, just zhonya's it to stop her and kill if you're AP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> He's top banned, it's just Shushei isn't playing really well lately, I think Fnatic would do better without him.


Poor Shushei







no love...


----------



## Simca

OMG, FIDDLES IS ONE OF THE MOST FUN CHARACTERS TO PLAY.

Pretend you're crazy, taunt the other team with "LAWWWL" and slowly gain kills. This draws the enemy team to you with them wanting to kill you to shut you up.

You have low HP, but fear them, drain them, ignite them and watch them die to you.

Then at the finale, they're still talking crap, you bust out an ult, a fear a drain an ignite and ZHONYAS as they all focus you and laugh as you run away with 30 hp and say "MY SEKRET MUV! BAAHAHAHAHA!" AND WATCH THEM ALL SURRENDER 5/0 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *OMG, FIDDLES IS ONE OF THE MOST FUN CHARACTERS TO PLAY.*
> Pretend you're crazy, taunt the other team with "LAWWWL" and slowly gain kills. This draws the enemy team to you with them wanting to kill you to shut you up.
> You have low HP, but fear them, drain them, ignite them and watch them die to you.
> Then at the finale, they're still talking crap, you bust out an ult, a fear a drain an ignite and ZHONYAS as they all focus you and laugh as you run away with 30 hp and say "MY SEKRET MUV! BAAHAHAHAHA!" AND WATCH THEM ALL SURRENDER 5/0 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Yes he is

I've personally started to enjoy playing Mundo.
Keep telling people to dive me bro.
DIVE ME BRO


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Varus is fun, just wished they would of made his Q a click, hold, release like Windrunner, instead of a double cast, feels clunky; either way probably the most fun I've had playing a new champ since fizz.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Varus is fun, just wished they would of made his Q a click, hold, release like Windrunner, instead of a double cast, feels clunky; either way probably the most fun I've had playing a new champ since fizz.


Yea he looks fun. I think I want to get him when i get enough ip.

BTW any point in me joining this club if im only lvl 25?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Varus is fun, just wished they would of made his Q a click, hold, release like Windrunner, instead of a double cast, feels clunky; either way probably the most fun I've had playing a new champ since fizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he looks fun. I think I want to get him when i get enough ip.
> 
> BTW any point in me joining this club if im only lvl 25?
Click to expand...

No, there's no point. You'll never reach 31.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, there's no point. You'll never reach 31.


lol. I meant is everyone lvl 30 with 1000000 wins


----------



## Rit

Starting to really like Soraka now that I've got all the CD runes I needed... For awhile there took like 20 seconds per heal =S


----------



## Simca

Gotta love when someone doesn't get to be what they want in ranked and loses on purpose.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

No worse than 5 rank dodges in a row







, you will never get that time back


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> No worse than 5 rank dodges in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you will never get that time back


How about a person asking if you want support or AD and I told them I can play either, so they say they'll be support. So I choose MF and they choose POPPY. I'm okay with this. Maybe they're really good at poppy. I let it slide and say nothing. Game goes on and they tower dive 2 people under tower alone and ask why I wasn't there when I was covering for mid. Wow man...it's like...why are people just so dumb..

Back down to near 1300..so much for climbing. Too many baddies in one day. I'm feeling literally sick to the stomach cuz of it. Time to take a break.


----------



## Rit

MF is just a poor choice in general


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> MF is just a poor choice in general


Maybe so, but I'm not the one with 10 deaths. I had the most CS in the entire game. I was on the LOSING team and only had 5 deaths as a squishy. I had LAST pick otherwise I wouldn't have chosen MF. We all have to work with whatever is best for the team comp.


----------



## Zackcy

1337 SawS

Ya, that is a huge red flag.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> MF is just a poor choice in general


What ? MF has the best laning phase....more like Cait/Ashe are poor choices in general.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

What about the ones that constantly blame their failures on it being their 1st ranked game. I played one where the person ran into a group of 4 of them with the intention of fighting and blamed his death on it being his 1st ranked. Sad thing was he didn't even seem like he was trolling other than that.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What ? MF has the best laning phase....more like Cait/Ashe are poor choices in general.


I hate Ashes with a passion. I play Ali 9/10 times I go botlane, or Taric. Impossible to get a kill until lvl 6, and even then it's meh.

Also, most Ashes are like most 450 IP champion users; terribad.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What ? MF has the best laning phase....more like Cait/Ashe are poor choices in general.


Cait/Ashe are poor choices? You're joking right?

MF scales better with AD than AP making 2 of her abilities near useless most of the game. She starts out strong, but then tends to get a little weak end game. And actually Cait is probably better since she has the longest range, has an ability to avoid ganking, and ult is focused fire. But in the end, depends on playing style.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What ? MF has the best laning phase....more like Cait/Ashe are poor choices in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Cait/Ashe are poor choices? You're joking right?
> 
> *MF scales better with AD than AP making 2 of her abilities near useless most of the game.*She starts out strong, but then tends to get a little weak end game. And actually Cait is probably better since she has the longest range, has an ability to avoid ganking, and ult is focused fire. But in the end, depends on playing style.
Click to expand...











wut?


----------



## Simca

IMO, her Q is kinda' useless. I almost never use it. I use make it rain for the slow and damage over time and the W for the attack speed. I either open up with her R or use it for escaping people, but that usually doesn't work well.

Anyway, tried jungle shyvana. Never really felt strong. I don't know why. I also got hella harassed by shaco throughout the game. Team never bothered coming to kill him.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Don't you hate it when people throw games?

I was 9/0 bot with Graves. Owning Ashe and Sona.

Top and jungler decided to feed Talon top

9/0 became 9/3

They aced us w/o Baron and won a comeback win

Funny thing is, 4 of them were premade. Can't trust people nowadays

BTW, is the IP boost compensation from the lag or something?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Don't you hate it when people throw games?
> 
> I was 9/0 bot with Graves. Owning Ashe and Sona.
> 
> Top and jungler decided to feed Talon top
> 
> 9/0 became 9/3
> 
> They aced us w/o Baron and won a comeback win
> 
> Funny thing is, 4 of them were premade. Can't trust people nowadays
> 
> BTW, is the IP boost compensation from the lag or something?


Every 10 games won you get an ip boost.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Every 10 games won you get an ip boost.


Yeah I know that

But where did it come from?

I didn't buy it

EDIT: Oh, so every 10 wins, I get a free IP boost?

That's legit


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Cait/Ashe are poor choices? You're joking right?
> MF scales better with AD than AP making 2 of her abilities near useless most of the game. She starts out strong, but then tends to get a little weak end game. And actually Cait is probably better since she has the longest range, has an ability to avoid ganking, and ult is focused fire. But in the end, depends on playing style.


About Cait, Doublelift said if you don't have 50 cs over the other AD, you prolly be useless, and her ulti is useless vs a team that knows what they are doing (1600s elo+)
Ashe is meh, every other ADs counter her so well, maybe she's fine with Janna (shield) so she can play rly aggressive, but vs a sustain lane like Graves/Soraka/blabla I don't think she would stand a chance.
And yes, I only said MF has the best laning phase, but not the best AD.


----------



## Simca

Just gonna' leave this SS right here. I don't have to type anything.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just gonna' leave this SS right here. I don't have to type anything.


I started to try boots of mobility on shaco, I find them to be better on him over zerkers.


----------



## TheOddOne

Dunk Yi yo


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Cait/Ashe are poor choices? You're joking right?
> MF scales better with AD than AP making 2 of her abilities near useless most of the game. She starts out strong, but then tends to get a little weak end game. And actually Cait is probably better since she has the longest range, has an ability to avoid ganking, and ult is focused fire. But in the end, depends on playing style.


Similar to Trist, who is an amazing AD carry.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Similar to Trist, who is an amazing AD carry.


Well, her abitlies are an AoE knockback and a jump, thats a bonus really. Vayne and Graves are the only carries that have steroids on repositioning skills.

Trist has her passive and the strongest atk speed steroid in the game. Range is ridiculously strong on an AD carry.


----------



## Rit

I think there's something wrong with my game... I'm on a 5 game winning streak.... (and no I'm not doing bots)....


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just gonna' leave this SS right here. I don't have to type anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to try boots of mobility on shaco, I find them to be better on him over zerkers.
Click to expand...

I'm 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 caught between Boots of Mobility, Zerkers Greaves and Boots of Swiftness.

I find that boots of mobility make you feel faster but may not be worth it because once you get into battle where your speed really matters, you drop down to a 2 speed. You may as well have the extra attack speed while at 2 speed. But at the same time maybe you should go swiftness because that give you 3 speed even in battle, but is that extra class of speed really that important and worth losing the attack speed. If it really is that big of a difference then shouldn't the boots of mobility be sorta worth it too since you get class 5 out of battle.

Idk..still can't decide what's best for shaco. I'm still unsure whether to go all damage as well or attack speed too.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Does SSD make LoL load faster? I don't know, I'm really addicted in trying to be first in loading screen.. So, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Does SSD make LoL load faster? I don't know, I'm really addicted in trying to be first in loading screen.. So, I'm just wondering.


Doesn't matter cause you have to sit and wait for all the foreigners to load anyways...


----------



## TinDaDragon

1 more win and I'm ranked

Wish me luck


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Does SSD make LoL load faster? I don't know, I'm really addicted in trying to be first in loading screen.. So, I'm just wondering.


It does, but not as much as you would think. I used to be around the top 2-3 loaders on normal HDD, but now I'm usually number 1 or number 2 within 1% loading time of the 1st person.

I've jungled for a while now, but I've never been a great jungler. Sure, I'll pop out of jungle every so often to sneak a kill or two in, but I never really understood how to master the jungle until recently. I sitll don't as a matter of fact, but I'm trying to learn to be a higher elo jungler. Controlling buffs, counter jungling etc. I'm also trying to get into the habit of maybe sacrificing an item sooner in order to have more map control by buying wards.

I'm also starting to feel wraiths, wolves and the like are a waste of HP and time. They don't seem to give you that much exp or gold. I could be wrong, but I've slowly started to skip these camps unless I have nothing else to do.

I'd rather gank now instead of kill a wraiths camp.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It does, but not as much as you would think. I used to be around the top 2-3 loaders on normal HDD, but now I'm usually number 1 or number 2 within 1% loading time of the 1st person.
> I've jungled for a while now, but I've never been a great jungler. Sure, I'll pop out of jungle every so often to sneak a kill or two in, but I never really understood how to master the jungle until recently. I sitll don't as a matter of fact, but I'm trying to learn to be a higher elo jungler. Controlling buffs, counter jungling etc. I'm also trying to get into the habit of maybe sacrificing an item sooner in order to have more map control by buying wards.
> I'm also starting to feel wraiths, wolves and the like are a waste of HP and time. They don't seem to give you that much exp or gold. I could be wrong, but I've slowly started to skip these camps unless I have nothing else to do.
> I'd rather gank now instead of kill a wraiths camp.


Ahri with smite

OP


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It does, but not as much as you would think. I used to be around the top 2-3 loaders on normal HDD, but now I'm usually number 1 or number 2 within 1% loading time of the 1st person.
> I've jungled for a while now, but I've never been a great jungler. Sure, I'll pop out of jungle every so often to sneak a kill or two in, but I never really understood how to master the jungle until recently. I sitll don't as a matter of fact, but I'm trying to learn to be a higher elo jungler. Controlling buffs, counter jungling etc. I'm also trying to get into the habit of maybe sacrificing an item sooner in order to have more map control by buying wards.
> I'm also starting to feel wraiths, wolves and the like are a waste of HP and time. They don't seem to give you that much exp or gold. I could be wrong, but I've slowly started to skip these camps unless I have nothing else to do.
> I'd rather gank now instead of kill a wraiths camp.


Check dat ahri out, new meta.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 caught between Boots of Mobility, Zerkers Greaves and Boots of Swiftness.
> I find that boots of mobility make you feel faster but may not be worth it because once you get into battle where your speed really matters, you drop down to a 2 speed. You may as well have the extra attack speed while at 2 speed. But at the same time maybe you should go swiftness because that give you 3 speed even in battle, but is that extra class of speed really that important and worth losing the attack speed. If it really is that big of a difference then shouldn't the boots of mobility be sorta worth it too since you get class 5 out of battle.
> Idk..still can't decide what's best for shaco. I'm still unsure whether to go all damage as well or attack speed too.


I actually do AD and AS I sometimes (depends on my rune setup) will have 1.8-2.0 attack speed, and 300 AD.

Then again its been a while so my AD was probably lower.

I don't know if you go Tri-force build or IE build, but my build is usually..

Trinity force
Boots of mobility or zerks (with trifore and BoM I will still be quite fast when I have 2 MS during battle)
Wriggles (I switch it out for Bloodthirster late game)
Infinity Edge
Madreds bloodrazor

for my last item it really depends, If they have a lot of stuns/slows/silences I will pick up cloak n dagger (this item is under appreciated) or if I need the CDR and AS I will pick up ghost blade

if they have fed AP I switch out madreds for Mal of Malmortius and pick up whits end (I have MR per level glyphs, and with the runes and two items I have 149 MR + 4x stack which is 169 MR)

I mean you can really do whatever I'm just throwing out what I have tried, and seems to be viable.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I won my game 7/0









Still not ranked though

Wonder why


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I won my game 7/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not ranked though
> Wonder why


It takes awhile for it to compute... plus I thought you had to play more than 7 games?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> It takes awhile for it to compute... plus I thought you had to play more than 7 games?


I've played 8 games

5 wins 3 losses

I think so, too. According to lolking.net, I'm 1270


----------



## Zackcy

Takes 10 games to get a rating.

Ahri with smite isn't bad. I mean, if her passive works with it, it's some nice lane sustain









Morgana with smite is OP sustain


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Takes 10 games to get a rating.
> Ahri with smite isn't bad. I mean, if her passive works with it, it's some nice lane sustain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgana with smite is OP sustain


Wanna carry me through those last 2 games? xD


----------



## Simca

LoL is a team game, but it only takes 1 person to ruin it for everyone else.

I don't even play Vayne. I'm actually horrible with her, but if you're first choice and choose someone you're bad with and you're level 30 and you're in a RANKED game.

Yeah....



So sup 1200 elos now. How's it goin'. Chillin', you? Coool.....~Thumbs up~

Anyway, so where all my pro bros at? I'm trying to -really- learn jungle shyvana. I build her with merc treads, wriggles, wits end, frozen mallet, sometimes Triforce of Power, then then the rest are situational. Sometimes ATmas impaler if AD heavy, some times FoN if AP heavy etc.

Not sure why, but I don't feel strong and OP. Wonder what I'm doing wrong. I mean my score is usually always positive but I usually am like 7/4 or something. I wanna be like 7/1. Maybe I'm going too balls deep. D:

I dumped my movement speed quints and I'm going to try armor pen quints. 4.5% movement speed for 10% arpen. This is already on top of the 15% arpen I have from marks.

Unsure whether 8.5AD is better than 15% arpen. I have 1 rune page for 25% arpen and 1 page for 8.5AD and 10% arpen.

And that doesn't count the 10%+ armor pen from masteries. So really it's like 35+% armor penetration. I really need some more IP for attack speed runes. Jungling could be better on Shyv.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Leaves count as defeats?

I'm asking cause I left a ranked today (my parents wanted to go eat ASAP -.-), so I did. Just came back and a lost with anivia.

Wouldn't have won anyways. I was 4/0, but bot lane was feeding and so was top. Didn't even have a jungler


----------



## Arslay

Hey Level 30 here named Arslay 470ish wins.

I play mostly AP-Mids (Veigar, Lux, Nidalee, Gragmaster3000.)

US Server


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Leaves count as defeats?
> I'm asking cause I left a ranked today (my parents wanted to go eat ASAP -.-), so I did. Just came back and a lost with anivia.
> Wouldn't have won anyways. I was 4/0, but bot lane was feeding and so was top. Didn't even have a jungler


When you leave a game that is in progress, you get a defeat.

If you dodge a ranked Q, you lose elo as well.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> When you leave a game that is in progress, you get a defeat.
> If you dodge a ranked Q, you lose elo as well.


But its different if you disconnect and reconnect asap? Server timed out a few times lately but I get back to the game without any problems. I got a 48 hour ban for leaving a game for 10-15 mins tho. I had to turn my pc off due to a big storm







I came back to the same game and played but still got banned


----------



## TheOddOne

Wow, I dc'd from the server and could not reconnect, why Riot why ? lucky it's just a normal game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> When you leave a game that is in progress, you get a defeat.
> If you dodge a ranked Q, you lose elo as well.


Geez I didn't know

I'm at 1235 atm, one more win and I'm ranked

WOOOOOOOO


----------



## droozel

The OCN community in nordic and east server is D E A D ! Am I the only one???


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> OMG, FIDDLES IS ONE OF THE MOST FUN CHARACTERS TO PLAY.
> 
> Pretend you're crazy, taunt the other team with "LAWWWL" and slowly gain kills. This draws the enemy team to you with them wanting to kill you to shut you up.
> 
> You have low HP, but fear them, drain them, ignite them and watch them die to you.
> 
> Then at the finale, they're still talking crap, you bust out an ult, a fear a drain an ignite and ZHONYAS as they all focus you and laugh as you run away with 30 hp and say "MY SEKRET MUV! BAAHAHAHAHA!" AND WATCH THEM ALL SURRENDER 5/0 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Is it me or did everyone just read this in a little schoolgirl voice?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> The OCN community in nordic and east server is D E A D ! Am I the only one???


So is the chatroom on Garena , anyway most of them are in the NA server.


----------



## Myrtl

Had a game with someone else playing a Jungle AD Sona.... We won, but I wouldn't recommend it. Her ganks actually work well, but she clears the jungle too slow.
Also, weird string of people useing Katarina in bottom lane as their carry? Its annoying to lane against just because she can be so hard to kill and become feed early. In the end, all becomes right with the world as Katarina's team loses







.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have noticed sometimes I RP and type like the hero I am playing has. Am I the only one?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> The OCN community in nordic and east server is D E A D ! Am I the only one???


Yes


----------



## Adonis

<3 New Master Yi Buff!


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Dat AD kayle

Raping ppl's butts mid / late.

just so squishy at early.


----------



## TFL Replica

I can't wait for DotA 2 to come out of beta so its fanatical supporters can see for themselves that LoL's community will NOT convert in flocks.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I can't wait for DotA 2 to come out of beta so its fanatical supporters can see for themselves that LoL's community will NOT convert in flocks.


Please let all the trolls flock to Dota2.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Dat AD kayle
> Raping ppl's butts mid / late.
> just so squishy at early.


TBH, Kayle is a monster late game, one of the best.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I IS NOW RANKED
WOOOOOO

I'm sorry for the caps



Graves carried me to 1273 ELO

Muahahahaha


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I IS NOW RANKED
> WOOOOOO
> I'm sorry for the caps
> Graves carried me to 1273 ELO
> Muahahahaha


Graves is a lot of fun! His massive burst damage at lvl 6 during laneing is great







.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Graves is a lot of fun! His massive burst damage at lvl 6 during laneing is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gas'em, Charge'em, Spray'em, and Ult'em FTW!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Gas'em, Charge'em, Spray'em, and Ult'em FTW!


I feel like he's gonna get nerfed again

I just absolutely hate people who can't play Graves. Just because he's free, it doesn't mean they should pick him during ranked lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I feel like he's gonna get nerfed again
> I just absolutely hate people who can't play Graves. Just because he's free, it doesn't mean they should pick him during ranked lol


Graves is silly, I just don't understand how people can't play him though. Even if they pick Graves, you should pick Corki and whack the living hell outta him.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Graves is silly, I just don't understand how people can't play him though. Even if they pick Graves, you should pick Corki and whack the living hell outta him.


Teach me Corki

I was scared @ ranked after I picked Graves cause Corki was free

But then...


----------



## Zackcy

Graves takes 1/16 of a mind to play.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Graves takes 1/16 of a mind to play.


Yea

But he's good









This cait lost to graves @ bot early = GG

btw, how do you counter a vlad? his spam is unstoppable


----------



## Simca

Got a chance to try my new 35%+ arpen on Garen...well..











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Graves takes 1/16 of a mind to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea
> 
> But he's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cait lost to graves @ bot early = GG
> 
> btw, how do you counter a vlad? his spam is unstoppable
Click to expand...

His sustain isn't that strong early. You have to beat the crap out of him with ranged attacks and feed on him before level 7-9. Otherwise he'll begin to eat your face.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Nope

8/0 Graves was not able to carry a 0/7 teemo who fed Maokai

1203 ELO

Someone help meeeeeee


----------



## TheOddOne

I believe Riven is a good counter to Vlad top lane, or basically any champions who can out-sustain him, few examples are: Yorick, Kennen, Fiddle (yes) Nidalee (AD or AP w/e)
Mid lane, Ryze Cass and Morde will just stomp him, a good Malzahar will just max E and push Vlad to tower, and then roam to kill other lanes, since Vlad can't farm under turret (spam E u might, but no high Q's cd is the problem)
The thing about Vlad is that if you give him an advantage, he will just snowball into late game, and it's really hard to counter a fed vlad, unless you have a fed AD Kog'maw


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 8/0 Graves was not able to carry a 0/7 teemo who fed Maokai
> 
> 1203 ELO
> 
> Someone help meeeeeee


LOOOOOOL, WELCOME TO RANKED WHERE YOU LOSE 5 GAMES IN A ROW AND SCREAM ABOUT ELO ALL THE WAY DOWN. KYAHAHAHAHAHA!










That said I ate a vlads face with fiddles. He was crying saying, "ITZ SO GEY DAT U CAN DRAIN IN MAH PEWLZ, IM SUPOS'D 2 B GAWD EN PEWLZ"


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> LOOOOOOL, WELCOME TO RANKED WHERE YOU LOSE 5 GAMES IN A ROW AND SCREAM ABOUT ELO ALL THE WAY DOWN. KYAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I ate a vlads face with fiddles. He was crying saying, "ITZ SO GEY DAT U CAN DRAIN IN MAH PEWLZ, IM SUPOS'D 2 B GAWD EN PEWLZ"


I suppose I could buy fiddle

BUT DOOOODD

8/0 Graves with a full build could not carry the firetrucking team
Even our TF was fed. Teemo threw the game so hard

Back to normals it is


----------



## Zackcy

Fiddle is probably the worst lane in the game for vlad. He has no way of cancelling/avoiding drain. Fiddle's early game is stronger than Vlads.


----------



## rctrucker

Ugh, please stop quoting Simca, might have to leave this thread all together.


----------



## TinDaDragon

What luck

Was gonna buy fiddle

Now he's free

Was gonna try out vayne

Now she's free

Woot WOOT!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quoting Simca is like giving your soul to the Devil for free.


----------



## Zackcy

Time to bust out Crittlesticks.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So are you guys doing premades or what?

I want to get carried with my Kayle in ranked!!

(Please be TheOddOne please please)


----------



## rctrucker

This thread is like a pool full of gubby open hands!

Just put in a couple thousand games and you can carry people!


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This thread is like a pool full of gubby open hands!
> Just put in a couple thousand games and you can carry people!


I concur! Pick one champion/function and get good at it... You're not going to get good at all champions/spots... if you watch any of the 'pros' they always comment on how they're good at one char and not another. And that's cause they played their champ the most! Research what champs are about the same and just practice, that's all you can do to get better....


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quoting Simca is like giving your soul to the Devil for free.












Someone jelly though. I wouldn't be adverse to him going through with what he threatened though.

:angelface:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Time to bust out Crittlesticks.


Dat crit drain.

Know what really makes my heart hurt. When people make troll builds and completely get fed and own. AD Veigar completely dominated a game. I don't even.

The closest item he had to AP was Triforce.

I also notice that I go way too crazy on Shyvana for my own good. I always catch myself diving towers like crazy and fight 2v1 under tower. I need to stop that.

It's like I feel the power of the dragon and think:


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> This thread is like a pool full of gubby open hands!
> Just put in a couple thousand games and you can carry people!


Whoa, hold the phone. You mean I am supposed to improve, and try and ENJOY League of Legends rather than achieve a high arbitrary number?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Whoa, hold the phone. You mean I am supposed to improve, and try and ENJOY League of Legends rather than achieve a high arbitrary number?


Work hard for something? You're joking right? It's Obama time! It's only fair that someone that's higher ELO carry me... It's what's FAIR!









Anywho.... New free champs tomorrow! Looking forward to trying Vayne and Brand. And I get to play Udyr again! WoooO!


----------



## andyroo89

TheODDOne may get mad at me for posting this <3


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> TheODDOne may get mad at me for posting this <3


What did you offer him/her ? and who's that ? why are you cheating me ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What did you offer him/her ? and who's that ? why are you cheating me ?


Deny it all of you want. :3


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Anywho.... New free champs tomorrow! Looking forward to trying Vayne and Brand. And I get to play Udyr again! WoooO!


I am not looking forward to everyone trying out these 3 champs, unless they are on the other team







(or in a bot game).


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I am not looking forward to everyone trying out these 3 champs, unless they are on the other team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or in a bot game).


I always try out new champs w/ bots. That way I can get the build down and feel for them. I do 1-2 rounds on easy, 2-4 rounds on intermediate, then if I'm feeling comfortable enough do normal mode. I just don't want to be one of THOSE people...


----------



## TheOddOne

MF's ulti is now physical, oh yeah.


----------



## Rit

UUUUUU... and they added Hecarim to the free champs... sweet!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I always try out new champs w/ bots. That way I can get the build down and feel for them. I do 1-2 rounds on easy, 2-4 rounds on intermediate, then if I'm feeling comfortable enough do normal mode. I just don't want to be one of THOSE people...


I always look forward to trying out champs (in bot games) so I can get a better feel of how to play against them.

Recent example would be me going up against Pantheon (I was Olaf). I was under the miss impression that his passive would block one of any damage (ability/spell). So, I wasn't as aggressive as I needed to be right from the start. This turned into me not being able to push him out of lane mid game. Had I understood Pantheon better, I would have played a little different. I still may not have done any better, but I wouldn't have felt so dumb







.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> MF's ulti is now physical, oh yeah.


Riot must have known my birthday is soon.


----------



## asc3nsion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> MF's ulti is now physical, oh yeah.


Finally can use MF more often w/o getting screwed


----------



## droozel

I love to troll with blitz


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> Finally can use MF more often w/o getting screwed


Nobody screwed with my MF, even before this patch. I filled that graves so full of lead, he's now being used as a pencil.


----------



## Zackcy

Lolol http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=23814656#23814656


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lolol http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=23814656#23814656


Boom!


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## TFL Replica




----------



## TinDaDragon

First pic taken 10 years ago


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> First pic taken 10 years ago


Took me 120 games. Didn't even release it. Probably cause I actually enjoyed the games at that lvl.

First 10 ranked games took FOREVER.


----------



## TinDaDragon

WOOO

Ranked again

1276 this time









Graves is the best ad eva!!!


----------



## Rit

Anyone having connection issues in game?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> MF's ulti is now physical, oh yeah.


Swag.

I liked MF and didn't realize her ulti was AP based. It honestly did quite a lot of damage as was. I can't imagine how much it does now.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Swag.
> I liked MF and didn't realize her ulti was AP based. It honestly did quite a lot of damage as was. I can't imagine how much it does now.


OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## Xonipher

Hey guys. I've been playing LoL for more than a year now.

These are my favorite champs

AD Ranged: Graves
AD: Noc or GP
AP: Brand
Tank: Nautilus


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been playing LoL for more than a year now.
> These are my favorite champs
> AD Ranged: Graves
> AD: Noc or GP
> AP: Brand
> Tank: Nautilus


Well then,

We have the same favorites (Graves + Brand)


----------



## coolmidgetqc

You guys should really try AD Kayle.

She's a goddess amongs men in mid / late


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Swag.
> I liked MF and didn't realize her ulti was AP based. It honestly did quite a lot of damage as was. I can't imagine how much it does now.


Her ult was AP based, but scaled better w/ AD...


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Well then,
> We have the same favorites (Graves + Brand)


At first AD Kog was my main, but he was too squishy. Graves FTW!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> You guys should really try AD Kayle.
> She's a goddess amongs men in mid / late


I like Kayle, used to be one of my favorite champs when I first started playing. Except for the fact that she's not full ranged.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I shall try Kayle... when she's free

Is she reliable in ranked?


----------



## kennyparker1337




----------



## TheOddOne

I don't like playing Graves, I only play him when I really wanna win or when I have to put my tryhard face on


----------



## Simca

I don't like graves at all. The end.

I've been winning all my games these past few days, but I'm still not pleased with my performance as Shyvana. I just never feel like a carry at all or like I'm OP and I make a ton of super ridiculous stupid bold moves.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Meheheheh

Who else is a nice ad carry?

I tried out Corki last week, didnt do so well


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Meheheheh
> Who else is a nice ad carry?
> I tried out Corki last week, didnt do so well


Not 100% confirmed, but off the top of my head, Ashe, Caitlyn, Fiora, GP, Graves, Master Yi, MF, Sivir, Tristana, Tryn, Twitch, Varus, Vayne?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Not 100% confirmed, but off the top of my head, Ashe, Caitlyn, Fiora, GP, Graves, Master Yi, MF, Sivir, Tristana, Tryn, Twitch, Varus, Vayne?


Vayne is too hard to play with :\

Cait can't do anything late

I'll just buy Morde or Vlad


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Meheheheh
> Who else is a nice ad carry?
> I tried out Corki last week, didnt do so well
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% confirmed, but off the top of my head, Ashe, Caitlyn, Fiora, GP, Graves, Master Yi, MF, Sivir, Tristana, Tryn, Twitch, Varus, Vayne?
Click to expand...

Ashe is a poor choice really. Difficult to get fed is her problem, but late game when fed is pretty strong. Still not completely carryable alone though.

Caitlyn is just awful imo. She's way too slow, gets fed slightly easier than Ashe, but her ultimate becomes useless against competent teams. If someone gets on her she's kinda done for unless she can build ridiculous LS and has a tank protecting her.

GP is either horrible or raper of souls.

Master Yi is the same. Either useless or hard caries if he enters correctly. Problem with Yi is that if he doesn't enter correctly, he can make your team lose when they focus him hard and destroy him.

MF is...difficult. She's strong, there's no doubt, but at the same time..mm..Takes a while to make her godly I guess is what I'm saying.

Sivir is stronger now, but them making her boomerang bounce an activatable skill instead of always on really blows. That made Sivir, Sivir. It's a bit hard to carry with her, but doable. Better if she has a tank. Her early game damage is huge really. If she can pull off early kills to unsuspecting victims it's GG. I think her + volibear is devistating. Still, she's not an ubercarry by any means.

Tristana, vomit.

Trynd has to be played just right. Most people can't play Tryndamere correctly. Statement of fact here. He can be ridiculously strong or he can be useless.

Twitch can get fed on poor teams. Typically people don't like him because he can be taken out with ease. If the other team has oracles or pinks...they can wreck twitch. without that though he can be a pain.

Vayne is..a really strong champion. You have to use her right though, but if you get her fed late game..she's IMO one of the most destructive AD carries in the game. She can take out an entire team if they're not grouped properly and targeting her. Her R is ridiculous to be honest. It's like all of a sudden her damage goes to like 3-4X what it was.

At first you were shooting crossbow bolts. Now you're shooting harpoons. Wth..

Varus isn't out.


----------



## Comp4k

Vayne is hard to play due to her shorter range, I personally prefer Ashe, fits my playing style.


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't like playing Graves, I only play him when I really wanna win or when I have to put my tryhard face on


uhh I always want to win.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lolol http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=23814656#23814656


Annie has always been good after the mana cost change , even OP.She has a much easier time last hitting than most mids but brand is just so much better at AoE that it has essentially replaced her while cass has higher single target burst ; she feels subpar because she is good at both but doesn't excel at either.Buffing her in ANY way is just going to make her FotM again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Master Yi is the same. Either useless or hard caries if he enters correctly. Problem with Yi is that if he doesn't enter correctly, he can make your team lose when they focus him hard and destroy him.


icwutudidther.jpg


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lolol http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=23814656#23814656
> 
> 
> 
> Annie has always been good after the mana cost change , even OP.She has a much easier time last hitting than most mids but brand is just so much better at AoE.
Click to expand...

I have seen a good ann un-fed annie combo someone to death. One set of moves and a tibbers = death.

I have also seen plenty of dead annies. So theres that. Either incredibly OP or just meh.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lolol http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=23814656#23814656
> 
> 
> 
> Annie has always been good after the mana cost change , even OP.She has a much easier time last hitting than most mids but brand is just so much better at AoE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen a good ann un-fed annie combo someone to death. One set of moves and a tibbers = death.
> 
> I have also seen plenty of dead annies. So theres that. Either incredibly OP or just meh.
Click to expand...

The thing is in exchange for some damage she has really good survivability due to her W which everyone neglects about because mages nowadays are now about burst instead of sustain damage.


----------



## TheOddOne

Doing free Elo boosting service right now with my newly acquired 1250 Elo account, anyone who's interested in getting carried please PM me


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Simca

So I had a vlad that didn't want to mirror match vs. another vlad so trusty Garen was sent SoloMid. The outcome?

~Cue top gear voice and suspenseful music~ Simply Astounding.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> snip


What's wrong with Trist? She's got an escape, highest (natural) range of any AD carry, and a 90% AS steroid. The only real problem is her E pushing the lane early game. Other than that her kit is pretty solid.


----------



## Onions

anyone up to play? got skype


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> What's wrong with Trist? She's got an escape, highest (natural) range of any AD carry, and a 90% AS steroid. The only real problem is her E pushing the lane early game. Other than that her kit is pretty solid.


Simca can't play ranged AD, that's why the hate.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> What's wrong with Trist? She's got an escape, highest (natural) range of any AD carry, and a 90% AS steroid. The only real problem is her E pushing the lane early game. Other than that her kit is pretty solid.


She's personally my favourite carry. Her mid game is pretty trash, no points in your Q so you have weak damage, your jump is an escape in teamfights not for damage. However, I can always snowball my lane as Trist, especially with a Taric/Leona/Alistar support, and carry hard late game due to having one of the strongest late games (one of the highest ranges, one of the highest steroids).

Simca is just bad


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Gonna buy Vlad.


----------



## chia233

Spectator mode = ultimate ghosting.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Spectator mode = ultimate ghosting.


There is a long delay on spectator mode.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> There is a long delay on spectator mode.


it's a 3 minute delay on 'live' mode.. so no one can give advice....


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Spectator mode = ultimate ghosting.


Only if league forum enabled signature


----------



## MYHMTetsubasan

Anybody like going against akalis?


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MYHMTetsubasan*
> 
> Anybody like going against akalis?


No, that stealth is annoying!


----------



## MYHMTetsubasan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> No, that stealth is annoying!


Oh you mean twilight shroud? Yeah, it gets used







Actually I rarely use it for initiating, I usually save it for juking to farming early on.


----------



## andyroo89

I can deal with akalis no problem, When people feed her to no end its annoying.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MYHMTetsubasan*
> 
> Anybody like going against akalis?




Don't feed early game team i said..

Play passive i said...

We win late game teamfight i said...

Protect jungle from skarner i said...

LoL-Throwing strategies out of the window since 1987! LIKE us on facebook for your favorite liquor brand!

Anyway , the thing that is really great about hitting the 1500 elo mark is that teams actually start to coordinate better in terms of getting team objectives instead of csing that big creep wave in another lane when it could have been easily pushed out by the towers.Not that they fail less , but at least they are grouping up more often for fights.


----------



## Rit

Really digging Soraka... been averaging 1/4/15.... Need to work on getting my deaths down.. but it's hard during team fights cause they all go for me -_-


----------



## InEeDaJoB

Anybody else heard this?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> What's wrong with Trist? She's got an escape, highest (natural) range of any AD carry, and a 90% AS steroid. The only real problem is her E pushing the lane early game. Other than that her kit is pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> Simca can't play ranged AD, that's why the hate.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GameBoy*
> 
> What's wrong with Trist? She's got an escape, highest (natural) range of any AD carry, and a 90% AS steroid. The only real problem is her E pushing the lane early game. Other than that her kit is pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> She's personally my favourite carry. Her mid game is pretty trash, no points in your Q so you have weak damage, your jump is an escape in teamfights not for damage. However, I can always snowball my lane as Trist, especially with a Taric/Leona/Alistar support, and carry hard late game due to having one of the strongest late games (one of the highest ranges, one of the highest steroids).
> 
> Simca is just bad
Click to expand...

I don't like ranged carries. zz. I like MF though. I can deal wity Vayne and Ashe is cool if I wanna troll.

Other than that they can all die.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InEeDaJoB*
> 
> Anybody else heard this?


Annoying as *****


----------



## Simca

Wow, Jungle Jarvan is way more fun than lane Jarvan.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wow, Jungle Jarvan is way more fun than lane Jarvan.


Seriously... lay off the screen shots.....


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wow, Jungle Jarvan is way more fun than lane Jarvan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously... lay off the screen shots.....
Click to expand...


----------



## TheOddOne

Simca likes to prove to us he/she's the best with certain champs


----------



## Rit

The "u mad bro" is getting almost as old as "yo mama" but then again you probably weren't born yet so you don't remember. It's just annoying that he posts every time he has a good game and has to post a screen shot. Rather discuss the game.


----------



## n4noAbyss

Seeing screen shots is interesting, but normal ones (not ranked) are really meaningless...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InEeDaJoB*
> 
> Anybody else heard this?


Had this on my cell phone for 3 weeks now. Good song, GANK TEEMO, GO GO GO.... PENTAKILL

Hehe I seem to be one of the few people that don't throw screenshots up everytime I do well. XD


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Simca likes to prove to us he/she's the best with certain champs


All I see is below average stats and enough attitude to supply a public school for a month. *shrugs*


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> All I see is below average stats and enough attitude to supply a public school for a month. *shrugs*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> All I see is below average stats and enough attitude to supply a public school for a month. *shrugs*


Oh smack.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Heya all LoL players. Been playing the league for a while now (Lv15 @ the moment). I play mostly Fiddlesticks, Olaf and Tristana. Sometimes giving Cho'Gath a spin. I liked to play Nautilus quite a bit as well but I haven't gotten around to buying him yet as he is so damned expensive.


----------



## Xonipher

Just played Hecarim for the first time. Fun champ late game. Bloodrazors seem to work well for him.


----------



## Dakiller234

Level 17, good Alistar/other support. add Hebrew Gunman, I play every day


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have noticed sometimes I RP and type like the hero I am playing has. Am I the only one?


DEMACIA!!!!!! I will show you true power!!!!!! You cannot cage me, summoner!

neway...the sun always rises...

OK


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> The "u mad bro" is getting almost as old as "yo mama" but then again you probably weren't born yet so you don't remember. It's just annoying that he posts every time he has a good game and has to post a screen shot. Rather discuss the game.


I remember "yo mama". IT was a joke. Lighten up. If you don't like the screen shots, don't look at them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4noAbyss*
> 
> Seeing screen shots is interesting, but normal ones (not ranked) are really meaningless...


How so? A game, ranked or not, is still a game. The only thing ranked does is attach a number system to try and match players based on skill. I'm not quite sure, but I thought that unranked even had an invisible rank system to it. If that were true, they both are the same thing. Ranked just being a way to publicly display how good/bad you are doing.


----------



## Xonipher

I haven't lost a ranked game EVER.

Then again, I've only played rank 3 times.


----------



## amadnei

I said the same thing when I won 8 ranked in a row , but then I guess bad luck we started loosing but stopped after 3 lost


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> If you don't like the screen shots, don't look at them?
> How so? A game, ranked or not, is still a game. The only thing ranked does is attach a number system to try and match players based on skill. I'm not quite sure, but I thought that unranked even had an invisible rank system to it. If that were true, they both are the same thing. Ranked just being a way to publicly display how good/bad you are doing.


I agree, some of us like looking at everyone's screen shots.

It's fun to see what people built. Example, Simca's Jungle Jarv game... Cait built last whisper when the other team had 1 item with armor (hecarium). Also, Singed was the only one building AP. TF and Malz were building ad, and I think TF was playing support while stealing CS from their carry. So, it's no wonder it was an easy game... Little things like that are funny to see in games (ranked or normal).


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amadnei*
> 
> I said the same thing when I won 8 ranked in a row , but then I guess bad luck we started loosing but stopped after 3 lost


It isn't bad luck, it is match making


----------



## javagem

I'll be happy to play with you. Maybe you can learn something from me.


----------



## javagem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javagem*
> 
> I'll be happy to play with you. Maybe you can learn something from me.


pm me if you want to play with me. I'll give you my summoner name and we can play together.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Had this on my cell phone for 3 weeks now. Good song, GANK TEEMO, GO GO GO.... PENTAKILL
> Hehe I seem to be one of the few people that don't throw screenshots up everytime I do well. XD


Think I've posted one screen, maybe 2.

On the topic of the MF ult, it was essentially a nerf. Previously you'd do DMG even if they had armor, now not so much. In the end I wasn't really a fan of the ult change


----------



## TFL Replica

I would willingly swap MF's ulti for ANY other champion's ulti (except maybe nunu's).


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Think I've posted one screen, maybe 2.
> On the topic of the MF ult, it was essentially a nerf. Previously you'd do DMG even if they had armor, now not so much. In the end I wasn't really a fan of the ult change


Ya, I wasn't that much of a MF fan, and now I'm especially not...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I would willingly swap MF's ulti for ANY other champion's ulti (except maybe nunu's).


Challenge accepted... Caitlyn, Fiddle, Katarina (I think MF is better than Kat's), Nocturne (maybe, 6in heel flying at your face would be amusing), Xin Zhao. Not including Tank champs or champs with very specific R's like Karma, Hiemerdinger...

So, if you don't count the melee champs... Its better than Caitlyn and Fiddles!
I still think bullet time should let you dodge all auto attacks while being channeled...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Challenge accepted... Caitlyn, Fiddle, Katarina (I think MF is better than Kat's), Nocturne (maybe, 6in heel flying at your face would be amusing), Xin Zhao. Not including Tank champs or champs with very specific R's like Karma, Hiemerdinger...
> So, if you don't count the melee champs... Its better than Caitlyn and Fiddles!
> I still think bullet time should let you dodge all auto attacks while being channeled...


In no way is it better than fiddles, as long as it would scale off of AD instead of AP.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Challenge accepted... Caitlyn, Fiddle, Katarina (I think MF is better than Kat's), Nocturne (maybe, 6in heel flying at your face would be amusing), Xin Zhao. Not including Tank champs or champs with very specific R's like Karma, Hiemerdinger...
> So, if you don't count the melee champs... Its better than Caitlyn and Fiddles!
> I still think bullet time should let you dodge all auto attacks while being channeled...


I'll take Cait's rifleman ripoff ulti. I'll even take fiddle's ulti, at least it can't be stopped after I finish the short channel. If you've ever played hon look at Forsaken Archer's ulti, it's similar to MF's ulti only she doesn't have to channel it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'll take Cait's rifleman ripoff ulti. I'll even take fiddle's ulti, at least it can't be stopped after I finish the short channel. If you've ever played hon look at Forsaken Archer's ulti, it's similar to MF's ulti only she doesn't have to channel it.


I am not saying Fiddle's R is bad, I just like the much longer range of MF's (even if it can be interupted). If you prefer Cait's over MF, I have lost this challenge







.

No I have never tried hon.


----------



## Rit

Finally had a 'awesome' game with Soraka... Went 2/2/28... Had a couple OMG I'z dead moments, but few of my items saved me. But have 4 main items, I really don't know what to get the last 2 items, cause 1.) Mainly the game ends before I can get that much gold. 2.) I don't know if I should get something that keeps me from dying, or get something that helps team fights.

*Typical Build*
Ionian Boots of Lucidity
Shurelya's Reverie
Locket of the Ion Solari
Aegis of the Legion

To help with gold I've been getting Kage's Lucky Pick cause it's relatively cheap, but the up items to that are more offensive items, which I guess are okay for straight healing.



Large screen shot to take up alot of room... rawr!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> *snip* I really don't know what to get the last 2 items. To help with gold I've been getting Kage's Lucky Pick cause it's relatively cheap, but the up items to that are more offensive items, which I guess are okay for straight healing.
> [


Keep the Pick to fund your ward and oracle buying habit







? I assume you would always keep one slot for wards, so I don't know what beneficial item you could afford that late to replace the Pick with. If money was over abundant and selling the Pick gave enough to outright buy a item, I would have said Frozen Heart since no one else had it.

Also, I think that karthus planned on dying a lot seeing his summoners choices.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Keep the Pick to fund your ward and oracle buying habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I assume you would always keep one slot for wards, so I don't know what beneficial item you could afford that late to replace the Pick with. If money was over abundant and selling the Pick gave enough to outright buy a item, I would have said Frozen Heart since no one else had it.
> Also, I think that karthus planned on dying a lot seeing his summoners choices.


True... and luckily I had a good group to play with where they kept yelling at the other team for trying to pick on me.







I guess if I died more often I'd get something like that.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Huehuehuehuehuehuehue

1314 ELO


----------



## prznar1

I wasnt posting here for a while but after buying vayne (and seeing her on free rotation after few days xD) and playing her for some time ive decided to share my thoughts on her.
1st and most important tip. Go with tanky guy on lane. Ali is probably best due to cc but anyone with stun is well seen. Any off tank or tanky support with stun. Why stun and not just tons of slows or other things? Stun is best cc imo, you dps while he cannot do anything.
2nd trinity on her is must have. Im building her in that order, boots 3 potions, bc, and bersker graves, pd and trinity. After bc is good to buy a vampiric scepter. After trinity you are building ie and blood is the last, i know a bit strange, but she require TONS of movement speed and attack speed instead of heavy ad number. Take advantage of movement speed and gank cos she is not best farmer, she lacks some aoe skill that helps farming under turret or with swarm of minions.
3rd max w then q. W will give you tons of dmg and q is not that required in the early game. you are still on lane and not much is happening (atleast not as much as in full team fights)
4th. Runes i'm using on her are 25 armor pen (marks and quints) the rest is attack speed. with bc, pd and trinity you will get bit more then 2 as with as runes.
5th dont try to stun if you are not 100% sure if you will stun. instead use it to ninja finish. remember that your e stacks your w as normal autoattack so you can hit someone with e right after (just in the blink of an eye) the 2nd stack from w to blow massive dmg and kill.
6th dont be brave. she is a freaking squishy champ. Always keep that in mind. Most players knows this and will focus you. Try to take advantage from stealth and move to good position with it. Never go first or even 2nd to team fights. You will be nuked and you will fail.
Try to use elixirs. specially in early game. that bit of hp and ad is very helpfull on her from red elixir, green is alos very good. gives you as, but dont spend all cash on them. those are 2nd prio things. just try not save money if you have 250g left in pocket. buy elixir instead. and pots, lots of pots. it will help you to remain longer and farm or kill.

And ofc tumble







the best skill on her. I simply luv it. helps you to avoid any skillshots from nukers or just simly to run away from someone or chase ;D

She is massive, can carry the game like no other ad carry due to W, the true dmg. She is the tank slayer, she hurts them more then anyone.
Tumble and movement speed helps you a lot, if you have a great reflex it will save your arse cos you can avoid simply everything with that.

oh and almost forgot. what skin should i buy for her? i like her alot and want to buy a skin for her







all seems to be great, but dunno which one should i buy. :S


----------



## TheOddOne

@Prznar1: Thanks for the input, they're not bad advices, it's just I question your items choice, getting PD AND Trinity ? what a waste of gold, Trinity is basically a rip-off, you could get a GA from that gold, or a banshee, I know you're trying to get her old chasing ability back, but you do know Vayne does good damage with any build, and that's just based on her auto attacks.
And maxing W instead of Q ? er you only do that if you're against an Urgot, otherwise R>E>Q>W.
I like Dragonslayer skin, 'cause you go bot, and you wanna use that skin to take dragons away from your opponents


----------



## prznar1

trinity is not rip off. is a great item. slows, makes you hit faster with bigger dmg and move faster to run away or chase someone. in my last game (that ive ended with 27 6 16) i could chase down mundo with ult on and kill him. she is squishy, probably the most quishy champion so any thing that will help you not to tank but to avoid dmg is best on her. movement speed helps with this ALOT. with ms masteries and pd and trinity you will get like 470 ms base + 120 from passive on ult noone will run away from you, not even yi.

oh and forgot, trinity passive. every tumble launchs it, and tumble cd is exacly 2s. just as trinity passive.


----------



## Xonipher

Not trying to sound noob. But where do I find my ELO?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Not trying to sound noob. But where do I find my ELO?


You need 10 games for it to go on display.


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You need 10 games for it to go on display.


Ok thanks. 7 more to go!


----------



## HybLeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Ok thanks. 7 more to go!


Or you can go on lolking
Stalker mode activated


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Ok thanks. 7 more to go!


I shall suggest duo qing with some1 good

So that they can carry u through lol


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Finally had a 'awesome' game with Soraka... Went 2/2/28... Had a couple OMG I'z dead moments, but few of my items saved me. But have 4 main items, I really don't know what to get the last 2 items, cause 1.) Mainly the game ends before I can get that much gold. 2.) I don't know if I should get something that keeps me from dying, or get something that helps team fights.
> 
> *Typical Build*
> Ionian Boots of Lucidity
> Shurelya's Reverie
> Locket of the Ion Solari
> Aegis of the Legion
> 
> To help with gold I've been getting Kage's Lucky Pick cause it's relatively cheap, but the up items to that are more offensive items, which I guess are okay for straight healing.
> 
> 
> 
> Large screen shot to take up alot of room... rawr!


You really need to lay off the screenshots. It's like every time you do well you post a screen shot. It's not even a ranked game.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You really need to lay off the screenshots. It's like every time you do well you post a screen shot. It's not even a ranked game.


Ha.. scrub..... Did it on purpose... as you can tell, it's just as affect to type than post a screen shot almost every time you post...

Need I remind you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Simca likes to prove to us he/she's the best with certain champs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> All I see is below average stats and enough attitude to supply a public school for a month. *shrugs*


----------



## prznar1

Well, tested varus on beta and checked the skins on vayne. Vindicate Vayne for me, and no Varus, dont like his playstyle. He is OP like hell... he deals incredible amount of dmg. Does RIOT have to bring the new champs with so much power?? -_-'


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Well, tested varus on beta and checked the skins on vayne. Vindicate Vayne for me, and no Varus, dont like his playstyle. He is OP like hell... he deals incredible amount of dmg. Does RIOT have to bring the new champs with so much power?? -_-'


They'll probably nerf him a bit before they release him.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Varus is OP

Nuff said


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like the evil counterpart to Vayne.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You really need to lay off the screenshots. It's like every time you do well you post a screen shot. It's not even a ranked game.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.. scrub..... Did it on purpose... as you can tell, it's just as affect to type than post a screen shot almost every time you post...
> 
> Need I remind you...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Simca likes to prove to us he/she's the best with certain champs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> All I see is below average stats and enough attitude to supply a public school for a month. *shrugs*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

7/0. Pretty below average. I agree.

That said, people are so bad in ranked. I wonder why they bother joining ranked games sometimes.

I also don't understand why because I'm doing the best on the team, everyone decides to troll me. My own team and the other team.

When I'm ganking bot, Top is crying about not getting a gank. When I gank top, bottom is crying about not getting a gank. When I'm ganking bot and teleport to top mid is crying about not getting a gank. It's just hysterical. Someone with a score of 1/8/4 has the audacity to tell me how to play when I'm the only reason we were even in the game?

Or better yet, I'm supposed to take responsibility for my team's loss? I'm not the one controlling them to play stupidly. Why should I take blame for that?

It's a team game so everyone's fault is my fault. What?

Soraka's that build AP as supports and don't buy wards? roflcopter man.

That's enough QQ for tonight. It's just annoying to play ranked games with people that don't belong in an elo.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Soraka's that build AP as supports and don't buy wards? roflcopter man.


Such a sad little boy/girl/thing/whatever you are.... Just cause I didn't have wards on me when we won doesn't mean I didn't have any.

And LoL is a team game. It doesn't matter how good you are compared to other people. The 'Pros' even lose in Solo-Q due to the lack of teamwork. It's a frustration that is unavoidable but how you handle it and move on is what makes you better. Learn from the mistakes on move on.


----------



## rctrucker




----------



## Rit




----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Soraka's that build AP as supports and don't buy wards? roflcopter man.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sad little boy/girl/thing/whatever you are.... Just cause I didn't have wards on me when we won doesn't mean I didn't have any.
> 
> And LoL is a team game. It doesn't matter how good you are compared to other people. The 'Pros' even lose in Solo-Q due to the lack of teamwork. It's a frustration that is unavoidable but how you handle it and move on is what makes you better. Learn from the mistakes on move on.
Click to expand...

First off, sad little boy/girl/thing the Soraka comment wasn't even geared towards you. It was geared towards the Soraka I had just played with. Perhaps if you read my entire post in it's context you would have understood instead of jumped to conclusions prematurely.

What a child.


----------



## Qasual

That Sona game we had 4v5 unfortunately. Oh well. Must perfect Akali more, derp.


----------



## TheOddOne

Funny I never rant about how bad my teammates are in ranked, I'm just mad about bad people on my team vs 2k elo players on the other side


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> First off, sad little boy/girl/thing the Soraka comment wasn't even geared towards you. It was geared towards the Soraka I had just played with. Perhaps if you read my entire post in it's context you would have understood instead of jumped to conclusions prematurely.
> What a child.


I don't read your posts anymore cause I'm tired of reading how great you are and how bad you're team is... And regardless if it was me or not that you were discussing, just cause someone doesn't have wards doesn't mean they don't use them...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> First off, sad little boy/girl/thing the Soraka comment wasn't even geared towards you. It was geared towards the Soraka I had just played with. Perhaps if you read my entire post in it's context you would have understood instead of jumped to conclusions prematurely.
> What a child.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read your posts anymore cause I'm tired of reading how great you are and how bad you're team is... And regardless if it was me or not that you were discussing, just cause someone doesn't have wards doesn't mean they don't use them...
Click to expand...

The difference is they didn't use them or buy a single one all game.

Quit trying to protect yourself. I don't care for how you play. Whether you buy wards or not is a non-issue.

If my posts bother you, take flight in the path your friend did and ignore me. I don't have time to continue wasting posts replying to you.

It is indeed sad that you would hold hostility to me when none of my posts were directed to you. Jealousy? Envy? I would hope it would be one of the two because otherwise, the reasoning only goes downhill from there.

I'm done posting to you though. Do let me know if you grow up.


----------



## Qasual

Awkward ....


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Awkward ....


Awkward indeed... talking about someone going a little overboard when they get defensive/insecure....


----------



## tagurtoast

I play amumu and a little bit of ashe


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*
> 
> I play amumu and a little bit of ashe


Did you just start¿ Welcome ¡


----------



## Rit

If you had to pick between Amumu and Nautilus as a 'tank' champ, who'd you pick?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Awkward ....


Your avatar is cuteness overload.

Had a game last night where we just needed a support and the last person picked sona, but then never bought wards, tried to steal every last hit from vayne, and got grabbed by blitz every time. Then top lane Irelia was crying about 3 fps the whole game... Mundo not like!


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Your avatar is cuteness overload.
> Had a game last night where we just needed a support and the last person picked sona, but then never bought wards, tried to steal every last hit from vayne, and got grabbed by blitz every time. Then top lane Irelia was crying about 3 fps the whole game... Mundo not like!


Ouch, that sucks... of all the champs to steal kills from, Vayne is the worse cause she typically needs more. and the whole FPS situation, part of me wishes that you can only play in the region that you're from, but then again, I see why Riot doesn't do that... Just need to start building a base of friends and doing premades.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Ouch, that sucks... of all the champs to steal kills from, Vayne is the worse cause she typically needs more. and the whole FPS situation, part of me wishes that you can only play in the region that you're from, but then again, I see why Riot doesn't do that... Just need to start building a base of friends and doing premades.


Most were doing a WoW raid or just not online, was with one friend and he was that Vayne.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> First off, sad little boy/girl/thing the Soraka comment wasn't even geared towards you. It was geared towards the Soraka I had just played with. Perhaps if you read my entire post in it's context you would have understood instead of jumped to conclusions prematurely.
> What a child.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read your posts anymore cause I'm tired of reading how great you are and how bad you're team is... And regardless if it was me or not that you were discussing, just cause someone doesn't have wards doesn't mean they don't use them..
Click to expand...

Absolutely ridiculous. I read almost every post that is made in this thread, and I actually do find Simca's to be quite entertaining. Can they be read as arrogant? Sure. But at the same time, they are all about a game that we all play, in a context that we actually understand. That's why we all post here. And then, granted it was much shorter, but on the SAME PAGE OF RESPONSES, we see you say this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Your avatar is cuteness overload.
> Had a game last night where we just needed a support and the last person picked sona, but then never bought wards, tried to steal every last hit from vayne, and got grabbed by blitz every time. Then top lane Irelia was crying about 3 fps the whole game... Mundo not like!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that sucks... of all the champs to steal kills from, Vayne is the worse cause she typically needs more. and the whole FPS situation, part of me wishes that you can only play in the region that you're from, but then again, I see why Riot doesn't do that... Just need to start building a base of friends and doing premades.
Click to expand...





So now are you going to pick and choose who is allowed to complain about a game? Granted, it was much shorter than what Simca may have wrote in a similar situation, but at the same time, Simca points out multiple flaws that lead to the game ending in the way it did. Some could actually say that the commentary could be useful if you keep it in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Awkward ....
> 
> 
> 
> Awkward indeed... talking about someone going a little overboard when they get defensive/insecure....
Click to expand...

We have quite a respectable community here, and you (as well as others) have been trolling Simca. I may have singled you out just now because you've been most prevalent over the past couple of pages that I caught up on, but I find this absolutely despicable behavior.

All of you need to take a step back and realize that we're on a tech forum discussing a video game. Pictures, text, and more are not going to harm you. If you honestly find her brash commentary that upsetting, put her on ignore, and you'll never see a post again.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous. I read almost every post that is made in this thread, and I actually do find Simca's to be quite entertaining.


I have to agree. The more talking about anything game related in this thread, the more entertaining it is. Also, I don't have a problem with anyone venting frustration on some of their past games. Sometimes you just have to get that stuff out of you to people that understand what you're talking about. You never know when a form lurker/new player might pick up some useful information from someone else's frustration. No point in trolling one another in the form. There is enough of that in game (unless it will get you banned again







).

I had a game with me playing TF vs Annie in mid. I died to Annie and our Udyr went off on me for dying to Annie... Then he died to creep in the jungle







. Unfortunately things only got worse for me as jungle WW would even flash then R dive me (I'm at full hp as well) while I am standing next to my own turret. Then Annie would have enough time to burn me down. No, we didn't win because the entire team got crushed in all lanes.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> All of you need to take a step back and realize that we're on a tech forum discussing a video game. Pictures, text, and more are not going to harm you. If you honestly find *her* brash commentary that upsetting, put her on ignore, and you'll never see a post again.


Now I can die in peace


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> All of you need to take a step back and realize that we're on a tech forum discussing a video game. Pictures, text, and more are not going to harm you. If you honestly find *her* brash commentary that upsetting, put her on ignore, and you'll never see a post again.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can die in peace
Click to expand...

NO MORE SECRETS! IM THROUGH.WITH THE LIESSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Your avatar is cuteness overload.
> Had a game last night where we just needed a support and the last person picked sona, but then never bought wards, tried to steal every last hit from vayne, and got grabbed by blitz every time. Then top lane Irelia was crying about 3 fps the whole game... Mundo not like!


I don't get why people rage when you accidently manage to get a kill with an auto attack. I never believed in giving kills in the first place. Haha and thank you.


----------



## prznar1

not kills but lasthitting creeps.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> I don't get why people rage when you accidently manage to get a kill with an auto attack. I never believed in giving kills in the first place. Haha and thank you.


Has prznar said it was last hits on creeps, any time there was a fight Sona was the first to die so she never had the opportunity to steal kills


----------



## Qasual

Ah makes sense, but support needs that love too. I really only hit creeps to freeze and lane when needed.

Played another game with Sona since the team was stubborn to let me play Akali so, I ended being kinda of a battle Sona since I called all the plays. I managed to get our team both barons cause I can see how out of position everyone was. I warded like a mo** too, racked up 10 wards just for Baron and Oracles/ = Insta baron and someone getting caught with my flash ulti, It turned everything around and winning the game with a GG push.

Wonderful that I'm winning games again, that losing spree was terrible.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Ah makes sense, but support needs that love too. I really only hit creeps to freeze and lane when needed.
> Played another game with Sona since the team was stubborn to let me play Akali so, I ended being kinda of a battle Sona since I called all the plays. I managed to get our team both barons cause I can see how out of position everyone was. I warded like a mo** too, racked up 10 wards just for Baron and Oracles/ = Insta baron and someone getting caught with my flash ulti, It turned everything around and winning the game with a GG push.
> Wonderful that I'm winning games again, that losing spree was terrible.


Are you stacking Yellow/Q Gold Runes and getting gold related items? Beginning game sucks, but towards the end of the game I tend to match up goldwise unless someone is ridiculously farmed.


----------



## prznar1

masteries, and runes to produce gold are required like for no other champ. However i must say that warding like mad is good. intel you get from them is just epic. sometimes when i play soraka or taric enemies are saying that im haxing to remove fog of war xDDDDDDD sad that none of my friends are not playing support, or if they do, they dont buy a single ward. im warding myself even if im playing top or mid and then i have to carry whole game -_-'


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> masteries, and runes to produce gold are required like for no other champ. However i must say that warding like mad is good. intel you get from them is just epic. sometimes when i play soraka or taric enemies are saying that im haxing to remove fog of war xDDDDDDD sad that none of my friends are not playing support, or if they do, they dont buy a single ward. im warding myself even if im playing top or mid and then i have to carry whole game -_-'


Right now since i'm only level 25 and been rocking Soraka. I'm using gold masteries and runes and can usually start out with mana regen item, 2 wards, and 4 mana pots and if my teammate is decent and doesn't do anything crazy, can sit down there till about 1,500 gold. And I agree... If you can get 2 wards every time you go back, most the time you'll know where the enemy is at at all times.


----------



## Simca

Thank you Myrtl and Stu. I'm glad others understand where I'm coming from.

Just to say my final piece on that issue and move on: I don't just post about times I do well. If you read over my last few posts, I've also commented on doing poorly and wanting to get better on certain character, i.e. Shyvana. I post screens of her that aren't even good. (8-6-7 or something).

But I don't get responses to posts like that.

I've even admitted to getting abused by characters in certain games, so my posts aren't all about me owning and flaunting. If you think that's all I do, I think you're seeing what you want to see, because I clearly post the good the bad and the ugly.

Yes, I get defensive and sometimes attack back much stronger than whatever I was dealt, but it's not cool getting yelled at by someone who I didn't even attack personally. For the record I don't personally attack anyone unless they attack me first. This is fact. And like has been said by me and others, if you don't like what I post. Ignore like others have done. I rather vent here than in game and get banned.

ANYWAY, I'm done with that from now on. I promise.









I'm looking to play with some OCN people tonight. I wanna do duo queues and team games! Been playing Jungle Jarvan lately and have been doing very well despite losses.

If you're down to play, ranked or normal, hit me up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> Wonderful that I'm winning games again, that losing spree was terrible.


I feel your pain, although 2 losses in a row makes me cry.


----------



## prznar1

dude, 2 wards? im getting like aegis and 10 wards, solari and another 10 wards. WARD the s**t out and gank like mad.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Man, I only have 530RP and I really want to get a skin for my favorite champ Corki and the skin that I love is on sale. But, I'm leaning towards the Jaximus skin because of this: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/support-fellow-summoner-and-make-wish-%C2%AE


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Are you stacking Yellow/Q Gold Runes and getting gold related items? Beginning game sucks, but towards the end of the game I tend to match up goldwise unless someone is ridiculously farmed.


Nope, never stack gold runes. I prefer to be useful in battle and survive than gain a little extra gold cause being useful in a fight is a lot better than gaining little old over the first 20 minutes in the game or dead.


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I feel your pain, although 2 losses in a row makes me cry.


My elo gets me queued against 1700's it's tough but so fun. Unfortunately my team is full of 1200 elo peeps.









I get sad too after two loses but I think I'm about to stop playing normal anyways. (Kinda)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> My elo gets me queued against 1700's it's tough but so fun. Unfortunately my team is full of 1200 elo peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get sad too after two loses but I think I'm about to stop playing normal anyways. (Kinda)


I get queue against 1900s, I'm going to lose ~50 games so I can get match with lower people


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I get queue against 1900s, I'm going to lose ~50 games so I can get match with lower people


Lol, 1900 is like the new 1500 now


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> My elo gets me queued against 1700's it's tough but so fun. Unfortunately my team is full of 1200 elo peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get sad too after two loses but I think I'm about to stop playing normal anyways. (Kinda)
> 
> 
> 
> I get queue against 1900s, I'm going to lose ~50 games so I can get match with lower people
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Man, I only have 530RP and I really want to get a skin for my favorite champ Corki and the skin that I love is on sale. But, I'm leaning towards the Jaximus skin because of this: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/support-fellow-summoner-and-make-wish-%C2%AE


Jaximus looks cool on the art, but in game..eh..not that good..in my opinion. Wish it was better or I would buy it even though I don't play Jax.


----------



## Crunkles

I feel like I need some popcorn every time I catch up on this thread, lol.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I feel like I need some popcorn every time I catch up on this thread, lol.


Eh, you didn't miss much... Just some people raging cause they can't take criticism.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I feel like I need some popcorn every time I catch up on this thread, lol.


Better use that and watch THE AVENGERS !!


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Better use that and watch THE AVENGERS !!


Dude, I want to see that movie so bad... Did you see it?


----------



## Zackcy

Just got Jaximus. Always wanted that skin. All proceeds go to charity too. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Qasual

Eff you 1800 elo ranked games eff you. :/


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Dude, I want to see that movie so bad... Did you see it?


Ya just did, pretty awesome, would def buy the blu-ray version


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ya just did, pretty awesome, would def buy the blu-ray version


Ugh, I hate you!







I wanted to go see that, but had finals today and my brain is mush... Thank goodness most of my Engineering classes are over, last semester coming up and it's EZ mode!


----------



## Qasual

I should go see the movie too. Hmmm


----------



## Zackcy

Scarlett johansson......... mmmm.


----------



## andyroo89

I was told someone is shadowing loki, and if you watch past the credits you will get an idea who it is.


----------



## Qasual

Argh how can my team be so bad, we won in team composition and we won our lanes. But we lost every team fight cause everyone decided to run away from Corki, but wait. While running away they get hit and eventually die. I'm 20 kills up and my back broke cause they failed so badly.


----------



## Forsak3n666

Hey guys! Ive always been surfing ocn for reviews and what not but never joined. I recently started playing lol and figured i could use some help and tips if anyone is willing to help my lol user name is spoofs just send me a friend request and ill accept


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsak3n666*
> 
> Hey guys! Ive always been surfing ocn for reviews and what not but never joined. I recently started playing lol and figured i could use some help and tips if anyone is willing to help my lol user name is spoofs just send me a friend request and ill accept


this better be not the same forsaken I am thinking of.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I was told someone is shadowing loki, and if you watch past the credits you will get an idea who it is.


SPOILER ALERT : THANOS


----------



## TheN00b

I play everything except Jungle (for now), and I favor solo top, and ad carry bot. The only champs I have not played are eve, and fizz because I never really thought about playing them. I am currently trying to get out of low Elo, 762, and my most played champs are: MF, Kog, Blitz, Cho, Graves, Panth.

If you think I suck at my Elo then you are sadly mistaken, because my lifetime total kills/deaths/assists are: 1020 kills | 856 deaths | 1440 assists and I do keep track of this and update my status regularly.


----------



## Zackcy

Win 2 games because of OP duo quenueing , lose 2 because of duo quenue DCs. Karma OP.


----------



## Forsak3n666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> this better be not the same forsaken I am thinking of.


sorry to disappoint but i am 110%i sure i am not the person u are thinking of.


----------



## Crunkles

For the new guys, feel free to message me at Cynez if you're on the NA server. I have a smurf if you're lower level. Plan to be on all day and am bored so just hit me up.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsak3n666*
> 
> sorry to disappoint but i am 110%i sure i am not the person u are thinking of.


disappoint? No, you would've disappoint me if you were the forsaken I was thinking of.


----------



## Zackcy

Lol Gatsby is in a featured game


----------



## Simca

Game is glitched today. About half of my alpha strikes never went to their intended destination. People disappearing from sight. Stacking losses badly today.


----------



## TheN00b

Quote:


> Originally posted by: Simca
> Game is glitched today. About half of my alpha strikes never went to their intended destination. People disappearing from sight. Stacking losses badly today.


When I'm in this situation I just punch little kids because it always makes me feel superior.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by: Simca
> Game is glitched today. About half of my alpha strikes never went to their intended destination. People disappearing from sight. Stacking losses badly today.
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm in this situation I just punch little kids because it always makes me feel superior.
Click to expand...

I wish I had an infant to punch.

Stacking losses super super hard today.

I've lost over 15 ranked games today.


----------



## Qasual

Anyone want to join me in teaching Cathy how to play with tons of bot games ?


----------



## Simca

I noticed that I played a lot today. I had a lot of losses and this has bothered me. Despite mass losses I didn't blame my team, even when they blamed me (and I had a good score and helped a lot). I'm going to try to get better on simple game mechanics..also gonna try to get better at ranged carries. getting bored of the jungle.


----------



## Zackcy

60 minute match.

I quit. Lmao.


----------



## stu.

I've been having a rough time in ranked. I like to play support, of all my ranked games, I think I've been support in 75% of them.

For the most part, when I start to feel like I'm going to rage, I'll ignore the user who is aggravating me... but I think I need to switch from support to another role in order to get out of the 900-1000 bracket. While certainly a good support can effect the course of a team fight... other roles are much more apt to do so.


----------



## Xonipher

Can anyone recommend a good Talon build? I bought him. He seems to have potential but I can't find a right build for me.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I've been having a rough time in ranked. I like to play support, of all my ranked games, I think I've been support in 75% of them.
> For the most part, when I start to feel like I'm going to rage, I'll ignore the user who is aggravating me... but I think I need to switch from support to another role in order to get out of the 900-1000 bracket. While certainly a good support can effect the course of a team fight... other roles are much more apt to do so.


Supports are only good at 1600+ when your AD carries know what to do, at 900-1000, just pick Morde and pwn them all.


----------



## Simca

I'm on ~13 losses in ranked in a day. I've lost over 200 elo. I'm no longer ranked.

I'm done with this game for a while.


----------



## prznar1

Play some ARAMs ;D ive just got a quadra in it as overfed tristana xD tons of fun are in arams.


----------



## Polyspecific

I have been playing since shortly after beta started, I have since stopped because its been all down hill since livestream got big. Too many screaming kids for my taste, anyway Ill join OCN chat and see if we can invoke some rage.


----------



## Simca

Nah, I'm not having fun anymore. I prefer to play games that are mostly reliant on my own skill rather than that of a team who I have no association with. Furthermore people on my friends list are to busy to play with me, so I'm no longer interested in this game at the moment. Losing that many games in 24 hours is too devastating. There's definitely something wrong. I'm pretty sure the fault does not lie with me and I have considered very deeply whether I was the reason. I'm not after reviewing my conduct in game a week as my behavior. I've done nothing but be splendid and positive and it's done nothing for me. Just cuz I'm positive didn't mean others will be. So I'm gonna find another game to occupy my time.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyspecific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nah, I'm not having fun anymore. I prefer to play games that are mostly reliant on my own skill rather than that of a team who I have no association with. Furthermore people on my friends list are to busy to play with me, so I'm no longer interested in this game at the moment. Losing that many games in 24 hours is to devastating. There's definitely something wrong. I'm pretty sure the fault doors not lie with me and I have considered very deeply whether I was the reason. I'm not after reviewing my conduct in game a week as my behavior. I've done nothing but be splendid and positive and it's done nothing for me. Just cuz I'm positive didn't mean others will be. So I'm gonna find another game to occupy my time.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE using Tapatalk


I feel the same, and have all but quit playing because of the same thing.


----------



## prznar1

well, i can understand what you feel, a bit, and tbh im thinking about to quit playing lol. not because of stupidity (even from friends from my friends list) but ive played my ultimate game. there is nothing more for me to be done in that game. i just wanted to carry some epic game and ive done this.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good Talon build? I bought him. He seems to have potential but I can't find a right build for me.


Get 1-2 dorans early, a brutalizer, and then get a Bloodthristier asap.

Talon is a great counterpick to mid lane champs. His E makes him quite a mid lane terror.

Early game is really strong. Try and kill your lane a couple of times, especially when you hit lvl six.

R>W>Q>E


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Get 1-2 dorans early, a brutalizer, and then get a Bloodthristier asap.
> Talon is a great counterpick to mid lane champs. His E makes him quite a mid lane terror.
> Early game is really strong. Try and kill your lane a couple of times, especially when you hit lvl six.
> R>W>Q>E


http://clgaming.net/guide/523-talon-mid-lane


----------



## rprice06

New Funny fun.

been running AP soraka Mid lately and against a vlad first game, nid second game.
built support with AP carry masteries/runes since i'd be farming.
People just dont know how to play against Soraka mid it seems, i say give it a try if u can. and just spam Q and heal bait them all day.


----------



## prznar1

soraka have a very good early. however in mid and late game full ap soraka is so useless. it is good that you build some support items, but then again you didnt had any nuke from true ap champion to take down their ad carry (atleast this how it would work in typical game with same team roles on both sides)


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> 
> 
> New Funny fun.
> been running AP soraka Mid lately and against a vlad first game, nid second game.
> built support with AP carry masteries/runes since i'd be farming.
> People just dont know how to play against Soraka mid it seems, i say give it a try if u can. and just spam Q and heal bait them all day.


She's a blast to play, I think people underestimate her Q and even her silence, you can see when people set up for a combo move or something and you just silence them and they're like "What the BEEP! RAGE!"







And some people say that if you like Soraka that Sona is even more fun... But I'll have to wait till she's on a free week again -_-


----------



## prznar1

just checked the elo of guys who are currently avaible for observation. ~1.4k elo. are those 2k and above guys are not playing anything?


----------



## Zackcy

0/11 ashe

lol ranked


----------



## stu.

Earlier today I played a rank game.

Join game, instant "akali or afk in game" from last pick.

So, we build a team comp around this, as none of us are going to dodge.

I'm bot with Ashe. In our lane we only got one kill off (their jungle came down, ours did not), but we only gave up 1 death (about 10 min in, after our kill, when ganked from the jungler who I shall now talk about).

So, I'm 1/0/0, Ashe is 0/0/1, as I managed to get the final blow as Soraka. I had full life while Ashe did not, so when their AD (forget who) went under the tower with ~10 life, I followed and got the kill, and didn't die on my way out.

Our jungle dies to theirs multiple times. Their jungle is Jax, I forget who we had. Our top lane dies to their top lane multiple times. Our mid, Akali, got a couple of kills, but then starts dying multiple times. All of a sudden, I'm looking at the score, and top/mid/jungle have 3-4 deaths each, with us being nice and safe at bot. Then turrents went down.

Queue: Rage.

Left and right things are being thrown out. Our jungler was profusely apologizing for dying twice to Jax early game. Akali was raging so hard. Top lane was in on this.

Then Akali starts the trash talk, saying how they're the only good player due to having the only kills on the team (minus myself, of course). They went on to say that as long as you have an even KD ratio (which they didn't at this point), you're a good player. Being 10/10 is better than 0/10, and being 10/10 is also better than being 0/0.

Sometime around this point, bot lane now has 3+ people in it constantly, pushing Ashe and I. Ashe begins to falter and die repeatedly. I manage to stay alive somehow.

By the end of the game, I was something like 2/2/6 and the rest of the team had 6+ deaths each. Akali was 5/7 and claiming that they had nothing to due with the other team becoming fed, because every time they died, they killed someone else (which, obviously they didn't).

I don't understand the logic in these games. I have no idea how I didn't rage. All I said was "SUICIDING INTO 4 PEOPLE IS FEEDING REGARDLESS OF GETTING A KILL." Yes, I used caps. But, it was in response to Akali's caps.

I walked away from the game shaking my head. I still don't understand the logic used by individuals at this point in ranked... and this is also the reason why I've decided I need a carry role.


----------



## Zackcy

If someone demands a champ, ignore them. Never ever negotiate with terrorists.

Alright, jungle Cass. Here we go.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nah, I'm not having fun anymore. I prefer to play games that are mostly reliant on my own skill rather than that of a team who I have no association with. Furthermore people on my friends list are to busy to play with me, so I'm no longer interested in this game at the moment. Losing that many games in 24 hours is too devastating. There's definitely something wrong. I'm pretty sure the fault does not lie with me and I have considered very deeply whether I was the reason. I'm not after reviewing my conduct in game a week as my behavior. I've done nothing but be splendid and positive and it's done nothing for me. Just cuz I'm positive didn't mean others will be. So I'm gonna find another game to occupy my time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE using Tapatalk


As far as i would like to carry on my own(all the hooting time , stupid , stupid , useless teammates) , sometimes you just have to play for the team.It really gets less disturbingly stupid if you can pass the 1480 elo threshold where people will actually work together for team objectives(this is probably the tipping point where i can say that its more "fun" to play ranked than normals).

You have to coordinate your team in that elo if you want to win(people like playing "solo" champions that fall off lategame) and actively tell them to play passive early game and farm and like i said , just try out the lose and stop thing ; maybe it will work for you.

I remember a 1200 elo game where our sona at bot was basically not trying anymore which was more annoying/depressing than the gangplank at top that fed 4 kills top ; giving up so easily is not the way to win games and having a positive attitude will eventually pay out.In the end when i was 1400 that sona was still at 1250.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If someone demands a champ, ignore them. Never ever negotiate with terrorists.
> Alright, jungle Cass. Here we go.


That actually happened to me last night, we had a 4 premade and 1 random, the 1 random decides to go Cass jungle.
Nevertheless we still won, stopped jungling after dying 3 times in jungle.


----------



## TFL Replica

Am I the only one who still consistently plays Lulu? It seems most players have given up on her even though she can be really good, especially with the updated mage items.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Am I the only one who still consistently plays Lulu? It seems most players have given up on her even though she can be really good, especially with the updated mage items.


I autobought her on release and only played with her like 5 times. I didn't like her at all, and thought that sona/soraka were better supports and just stopped using her. I might give her another shot tomorrow.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> That actually happened to me last night, we had a 4 premade and 1 random, the 1 random decides to go Cass jungle.
> Nevertheless we still won, stopped jungling after dying 3 times in jungle.


Didn't go well, lanes fed. Lux couldn't jungle, was last pick, randomed lux.

Magic pen reds

Armour yellows

Scaling MR blues

Spell Vamp quints.

Didn't die in the jungle, got a good leash. Wasn't really that hard.

It appears ranked games on weekends are a no-no.


----------



## prznar1

fail with cookies, sry ;D


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Am I the only one who still consistently plays Lulu? It seems most players have given up on her even though she can be really good, especially with the updated mage items.


She's broken...


----------



## andyroo89

ITT: we talk how other players bring our elo down and ignoring the real reason why is yourself.

>implying


----------



## Zackcy

Not duo quenue with chia again.

Every game, there is at least one platinum player on the enemy team,and one complete derp on ours. I don't understand.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Not duo quenue with chia again.
> 
> Every game, there is at least one platinum player on the enemy team,and one complete derp on ours. I don't understand.


VEGETA! WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT MY ELO LEVEL?!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> VEGETA! WHAT DOES THE SCOUTER SAY ABOUT MY ELO LEVEL?!


not over 900


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Am I the only one who still consistently plays Lulu? It seems most players have given up on her even though she can be really good, especially with the updated mage items.


I think people underestimate her big time. If you REALLY know how to play her, she is nasty to go up against.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I think people underestimate her big time. If you REALLY know how to play her, she is nasty to go up against.


I think that goes for a lot of champions imo.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Am I the only one who still consistently plays Lulu? It seems most players have given up on her even though she can be really good, especially with the updated mage items.
> 
> 
> 
> I think people underestimate her big time. If you REALLY know how to play her, she is nasty to go up against.
Click to expand...

Its called overpowered slows and massive amounts of free health.


----------



## prznar1

Range of her spells, range.. -_-' so annoying and so easy to harras...


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Get 1-2 dorans early, a brutalizer, and then get a Bloodthristier asap.
> Talon is a great counterpick to mid lane champs. His E makes him quite a mid lane terror.
> Early game is really strong. Try and kill your lane a couple of times, especially when you hit lvl six.
> R>W>Q>E


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> http://clgaming.net/guide/523-talon-mid-lane


I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> ITT: we talk how other players bring our elo down and ignoring the real reason why is yourself.
> 
> >implying












BUT, MOM!

I think I need to start recording and watching my games so that I am able to see what I could do differently.

EDIT:

What you know bout that CS?



Held down bot lane as Blitz and GP wandered around the map destroying. It was awesome.


----------



## steelbom

Sup. I've been playing this for a few years now... great game. I stopped playing normal matches after about a year so my wins are low, I usually just do ARAMs now.

My favourite champs are: Lulu, Zilean, Maokai, Veigar, Brand, Lux, Trundle, Shaco, Eve. I like most tank champs, my masteries are 9/0/21 and I always play with the same rune book: 15% attack speed, 11% cdr, ~+8 mp5 at level 18. (Total of 21% cdr in-game, at the start.)


----------



## droozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good Talon build? I bought him. He seems to have potential but I can't find a right build for me.


Here you go, try them and search for your best!
http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/champion/talon-82


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, MOM!
> I think I need to start recording and watching my games so that I am able to see what I could do differently.
> EDIT:
> What you know bout that CS?
> 
> Held down bot lane as Blitz and GP wandered around the map destroying. It was awesome.


It should be around 350 cs


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, MOM!
> I think I need to start recording and watching my games so that I am able to see what I could do differently.
> EDIT:
> What you know bout that CS?
> 
> Held down bot lane as Blitz and GP wandered around the map destroying. It was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be around 350 cs
Click to expand...

Its good enough , you only ever break 300 if you have teleport.


----------



## stu.

Sorry. Decided I couldn't end on that note.



This is only my 4th game as Graves...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Voli with a Catalyst?

Graves will wreck anyone's team if he's fed. You only need 1 BT and a phantom to burst out damage to the other team. + an ie, it's gg


----------



## TheOddOne

300 cs at 40 mins is achievable ***


----------



## stu.

I know people say that you can carry on a support, even in "Elo hell," but this is just so much easier.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Had a awesome game last night, won a 4v5 where our ad carry ashe left. But when we started to turn the game around the ashe reconnected and just sat in fountain firing her ult into team fights, the one time she stepped outside of our base she managed to kite a level 16 Nautalis(sp?) around a tower and get him killed while she was only 8

O and Shy may be my new favorite jungle.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> I know people say that you can carry on a support, even in "Elo hell," but this is just so much easier.


Yes because Graves is so easy to play and hard to counter.


----------



## stu.

I suppose so... but so many people have more range that could zone him if played right. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking Urgot and Sivir would be great counters.

edit: I've seen a couple of people mention that Graves is so easy to play. What makes him easier than others? I only really have experience with Trist and Sivir, so I suppose my AD carry knowledge is fairly limited to what I've seen from a support point of view.


----------



## chia233

Lulz , someone just said that ryze counters kat mid.I lol'd hard.


----------



## Qasual

lf: duo queue partner.

Lol


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I suppose so... but so many people have more range that could zone him if played right. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking Urgot and Sivir would be great counters.
> edit: I've seen a couple of people mention that Graves is so easy to play. What makes him easier than others? I only really have experience with Trist and Sivir, so I suppose my AD carry knowledge is fairly limited to what I've seen from a support point of view.


His Q does good dmg within a nice area, and his E is real easy skill to use to get out of situations since it causes him to dash, almost a mini flash you could say.


----------



## Xonipher

I tried the Talon builds. I like him MUCH more. His W and R do a ton more damage, gets me a kill every time. Even though I got the most kills from both teams, I played with two AFK'ing teams in a row.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Am I the only one who still consistently plays Lulu? It seems most players have given up on her even though she can be really good, especially with the updated mage items.


I love playing her with my Teemo build, so much fun with that attack speed and shield buff.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I suppose so... but so many people have more range that could zone him if played right. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking Urgot and Sivir would be great counters.
> edit: I've seen a couple of people mention that Graves is so easy to play. What makes him easier than others? I only really have experience with Trist and Sivir, so I suppose my AD carry knowledge is fairly limited to what I've seen from a support point of view.


Sivir has short range and only her q could be used to potentially out range him, so she doesn't counter him. Urgot can harass him a lot, but will lose encounters if he's aggressive with a high dps or CC support like Sona or Ali. If he has a sustain support like Soraka, Urgot can harass but he'll still get CS and it will have been for nothing in the end. Cait can kind of zone him but he'll just engage at around level 3 or 4 and destroy Cait, making that not worthwhile either. MF is my choice for countering him with her slightly longer range, dot/attack speed buff, her slow, and double shot. Played right, she can shut him down early, but if he's allowed to farm later, he will out carry her unless she continues to farm hard and ends it early. At least from my experience.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Sivir has short range and only her q could be used to potentially out range him, so she doesn't counter him. Urgot can harass him a lot, but will lose encounters if he's aggressive with a high dps or CC support like Sona or Ali. If he has a sustain support like Soraka, Urgot can harass but he'll still get CS and it will have been for nothing in the end. Cait can kind of zone him but he'll just engage at around level 3 or 4 and destroy Cait, making that not worthwhile either. *MF is my choice for countering him* with her slightly longer range, dot/attack speed buff, her slow, and double shot. Played right, she can shut him down early, but if he's allowed to farm later, he will out carry her unless she continues to farm hard and ends it early. At least from my experience.


MF is my choice as well on SR as well as dominion. If you're of equal skill, the fraudulent graves will get the upper hand but if you outplay him it suddenly becomes free.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> MF is my choice as well on SR as well as dominion. If you're of equal skill, the fraudulent graves will get the upper hand but if you outplay him it suddenly becomes free.


Pretty much, she's the hardest for him to do that to fortunately. Trist has potenial once you hit 6, while Vayne has a weaker laning phase than others due to her higher learning curve and reliance on timing and positioning. And Ashe.... I feel she is pretty much a no no vs. Graves.


----------



## Qasual

First time Udyr win.

I just built according to the other team and managed to just be a walking stun. D:








Tanky backdoor lame-ness !


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If you're of equal skill, the fraudulent graves will get the upper hand but if you outplay him it suddenly becomes free.


If you are of equal skill, I would think it came down to who has what as support and how often can the junglers sneak in to discouraging one another from being too aggressive.


----------



## Tduckro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qasual*
> 
> First time Udyr win.
> I just built according to the other team and managed to just be a walking stun. D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanky backdoor lame-ness !


You play him top or jungle


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tduckro*
> 
> You play him top or jungle


I played him jungle and our team comp needed one so I kinda just picked him randomly.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> If you are of equal skill, I would think it came down to who has what as support and how often can the junglers sneak in to discouraging one another from being too aggressive.


If we consider jungler and support in greater detail, Graves will come up on top in most situations unless facing Trist, Vayne, and MF. MF cuz of her speed (but may need to use flash), while Trist and Vayne each have escapes built in. Sivir, Urgot and Ashe don't have those "oh sh-t" buttons like Trist, Vayne, and Graves. If you have an Alistar and Nocturne on your side vs. Graves, then well timed CC overload will lend you the win. But with ward coverage he can avoid falling into this death trap.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Sorry. Decided I couldn't end on that note.
> 
> This is only my 4th game as Graves...


Don't ever get Bloodrazor on an AD carry.

Get a Last whisper. All you need for damage are: IE, PD & LW. Bloodthiristier is a nice damage item, more of a luxury. Most games end before you get 4 of these items, the last being BT.

Mundo was stacking a lot of armour.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Don't ever get Bloodrazor on an AD carry.
> Get a Last whisper. All you need for damage are: IE, PD & LW. Bloodthiristier is a nice damage item, more of a luxury. Most games end before you get 4 of these items, the last being BT.
> Mundo was stacking a lot of armour.


Pretty much, although LW isn't needed if they don't stack armor. In that case just get a BT instead. You European Zackcy or just like using armour? Normally only see patrons from EU spell it that way


----------



## TinDaDragon

Huehuehuehuehuehuehue



Nuff said?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Don't ever get Bloodrazor on an AD carry.
> Get a Last whisper. All you need for damage are: IE, PD & LW. Bloodthiristier is a nice damage item, more of a luxury. Most games end before you get 4 of these items, the last being BT.
> Mundo was stacking a lot of armour.


I always get BT before IE on Graves though. Seems to be working out pretty well (~80% wins)


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Huehuehuehuehuehuehue
> 
> Nuff said?
> I always get BT before IE on Graves though. Seems to be working out pretty well (~80% wins)


taking blood before ie on graves is good. he nees tons of ad so a cheaper item with higher number of ad is better







dat burst after bt on graves


----------



## Xonipher

I miss the good old days when I was ranked with noobs.








Being lvl 30 sucks.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> I miss the good old days when I was ranked with noobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being lvl 30 sucks.


Dat build lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Pretty much, although LW isn't needed if they don't stack armor. In that case just get a BT instead. You European Zackcy or just like using armour? Normally only see patrons from EU spell it that way


I'm Canadian, I like spelling it like armour.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dat build lol


Hilarious. I love it


----------



## prznar1

never seen more stupid build. triple ie? xD


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> never seen more stupid build. triple ie? xD


It feels good to one shot people with your q!


----------



## TheOddOne

Sivir is actually a counter to Graves, her spell shield counters Buckshot, and her ulti which helps teamfight makes her a better late game champion than Graves is.
Corki can shred Graves' armor with E, and with Janna's shield, I don't wanna tell you what will happen because it happened to me before








Caitlyn is fairly good vs Graves, higher range, higher poke, but after laning phase she's just meh.


----------



## r34p3rex

weee started playing again and worked my way back to 1500 today


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Sivir is actually a counter to Graves, her spell shield counters Buckshot, and her ulti which helps teamfight makes her a better late game champion than Graves is.
> Corki can shred Graves' armor with E, and with Janna's shield, I don't wanna tell you what will happen because it happened to me before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn is fairly good vs Graves, higher range, higher poke, but after laning phase she's just meh.


Ashe + Soraka. Ult from Ashe, and silence from soraka after to make graves unable to dash. You can go on and on and on like that.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> weee started playing again and worked my way back to 1500 today


ooooooooooooooop you shouldn't have said that.God knows how many people would want you to carry them that are stalking you NOW. D:


----------



## Zackcy

I really like item actives.


----------



## pfunkmort

Oh what the hell. Sign me up. I used to play a ton of this game back in '10 and '11, but I abandoned it after joining a new guild in wow for a year or so. I picked it back up a month or so ago, and have been tooling around trying to remember how to play







.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm still learning but I like the game so far. I'm up to level 14. My name is *Remaj*


----------



## Qasual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'm still learning but I like the game so far. I'm up to level 14. My name is *Remaj*


I'll play with you, you can learn with my girlfriend Cathy


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Ashe + Soraka. Ult from Ashe, and silence from soraka after to make graves unable to dash. You can go on and on and on like that.


Graves can 1 shot both of them ...


----------



## ColdHardCash

game with me!! my lol name is "trink3t". im lvl 20 now


----------



## CravinR1

Sure add me i'm looking for players who wont' just leave or who are not stupid


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Graves can 1 shot both of them ...


Especially if he has triple I.E.'s.


----------



## Qasual

Added, time to troll hard core.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Graves can 1 shot both of them ...


Ashe and soraka make the lamest lane pair ever. Basically, they are both 450 ip, and people who suck at ad and support play them.

They are both made out of glass, and agressive lanes destroy them. I love me some trist ali. lvl 2 first blood everytime.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ashe and soraka make the lamest lane pair ever. Basically, they are both 450 ip, and people who suck at ad and support play them.
> They are both made out of glass, and agressive lanes destroy them. I love me some trist ali. lvl 2 first blood everytime.


I saw Ashe+Soraka beat Taric+Corki lane in ranked, OMG it was HILARIOUS


----------



## Costfree

Add me if you'd like. Costfree im pretty decent. I usually play Annie, Brand or Sion.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I saw Ashe+Soraka beat Taric+Corki lane in ranked, OMG it was HILARIOUS


Try to beat early game that Ashe have, + soraka mana regen and dat heal it is almost unbeatable in early. U just spam W and zone your enemies. Also Corki is a spell spammer, so silence from soraka also hurts him BADLY!


----------



## prznar1

Tibbers powah! XD i like annie







just had a game when i fed a bit (9 deaths) but i was focused, they were defending vayne from my nuke. however we were still pushing them hard. Last teamfight was a suprise.... vayne didnt waited for their comrades and was squized by my tibbers ;D


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do you play annie?

Boots first or dorans first?

EDIT: Oh wow, Annie would be free right after I bought her :|

On another news, VLAD IS FREE OMG***BBQ.


----------



## prznar1

boots + 3 pots. after that im finishing boots, and buying two doran rings. then rod of ages then rylai and rabbadon. if the ap is fed after rod buy banshee then proced with rylai and rabbadons. last item is void staf. if enemy ap is not fed buy wota instead of banshee but wota should be the last one then. if ad is fed get hourglass instead of banshee.

forgot about one thing, if you were lucky and have a quick 3.6k gold go for rabbadons, epic nuke in early game is epic.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> On another news, VLAD IS FREE OMG***BBQ.


Its going to be like a week of free wins depending on how many bad vlads there are (or losses if he's on your team)!
I only say this because of how bad I destroyed a vlad last night with morgana. He never once used pool to avoid the dark bindings about to hit him. They also had sion jungle? so I wasn't concerned about being ganked.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Its going to be like a week of free wins depending on how many bad vlads there are (or losses if he's on your team)!
> I only say this because of how bad I destroyed a vlad last night with morgana. He never once used pool to avoid the dark bindings about to hit him. They also had sion jungle? so I wasn't concerned about being ganked.


Sion jungles are Meh :\

So excited to play vlad though. Been savin up for him









2k more of IP to go!!


----------



## pfunkmort

caitlyn can outrange ashe all day. She synergizes really well with bc, amongst others. Basically you trap the far bush, and then right inside your bush. Blitz, just closer than the trap in your bush can camp there. And when someone walks over the trap in the farther bush, he grabs and pulls them into the second trap. Follow with a popup and you have like 4-5 seconds to unload on someone, and after that, half the time they'll just want to escape. At level 6 add the silence, blah blah.

The buff to volley does give ashe a lot of pressure early game, but you can't really zone with ashe/soraka if the support has any functionality, so simply staying back and trying to stay in XP range for the first 2-3 levels is enough to outlevel the base damage on volley.

There aren't a lot of things wrong with graves. But, if you play well, you can get enough damage into him to make him back, even early. You just have to try to avoid his damage, which while annoying, isn't as hard to dodge as say a volley or some others.

As for vlad, he's a good champ, albeit not as OP as he was a year ago. He really isn't that strong early game and you can't rely on getting enough vamp on your spells to float you until you get to ~7-8 and get a hextech. The biggest thing you have to do with vlad is make sure your farm doesn't get interrupted. That extra level or half level once you get to mid/lade game will buy you enough extra power to do some really awful and unfair things to pick up random kills/get away with a pool. He's one of the prime champions who, if mid, wants to eat wraiths on CD. They reappear every other set of minions. So say you eat them right after killing wave 1, they'll reappear right after you kill wave 3. Of course, i wouldn't do that unless the jungler is ganking or is okay with it, but starting about level 5-6, it's a good idea to try to get them on cd. Clear a wave, go eat, come back before the next wave gets there.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> caitlyn can outrange ashe all day. She synergizes really well with bc, amongst others. Basically you trap the far bush, and then right inside your bush. Blitz, just closer than the trap in your bush can camp there. And when someone walks over the trap in the farther bush, he grabs and pulls them into the second trap. Follow with a popup and you have like 4-5 seconds to unload on someone, and after that, half the time they'll just want to escape. At level 6 add the silence, blah blah.


Me and a friend used to do that strat all the time, double kill before the minions spawn is so much win!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Try to beat early game that Ashe have, + soraka mana regen and dat heal it is almost unbeatable in early. U just spam W and zone your enemies. Also Corki is a spell spammer, so silence from soraka also hurts him BADLY!


Dat Ashe early game? I want some of what you're smokin. After lvl 3 every AD bot lane is stronger than her... And while Corki can spam spells, he is also quite strong. This quote is over and underestimation all at once. Mind... blown...


----------



## TheOddOne

Ashe is only strong level 1, then every other ADs just steam roll her, but she does pretty well against MF


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ashe is only strong level 1, then every other ADs just steam roll her, but she does pretty well against MF


True, but her CC is what makes her so useful. In a team fight can slow everyone, pick off one person as they run and could make the odds in your favor. Yes she may not be a killing machine, but very viable mid/late game if played properly.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ashe is only strong level 1, then every other ADs just steam roll her, but she does pretty well against MF


I think it's funny to see an ashe burn her 100% crit hit on a creep instead of the other teams carry (at lvl 1 or when returning from shop) followed up by volley and maybe 1 or 2 more auto attacks. If you ask me, it's worth giving up maybe 2 or 3 creep to gain lane control and deny them creep until they recover with heals or hp pots.

If her R wasn't so much fun, then I wouldn't care for her as much.


----------



## joecaz

*Hello everyone*! I am 20, in college and in CST. My name is Joseph or Joe, whichever you prefer.

I am new to overclock.net and very interested in getting involved! I played League of Legends in the Beta so I have the "Bowser" exclusive rammus skin.

I am decently experienced, but I seem to sit around 1300-1500 elo for season 2.
I LOVE ap mid, and always have. (For some reason I love playing Mages in every game I play). BUT! I can fill any role desired.

My favorite champs are continuously changing, but right now I am enjoying the new Ryze, testing AP Soraka mid, and have been loving on Vlad both top mid and sometimes 1v2 bot for a while now. I have spent entirely too much money on skins, and entirely too much IP on runes and rune pages (should of just bought more champs, as is I have a little more then half).









I am hoping to hop in same games and talk over vent with all of you! Are there a good amount of active players here?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ashe is only strong level 1, then every other ADs just steam roll her, but she does pretty well against MF


In direct comparison, there are definitely better AD carries than Ashe. Ashe's strength is not in damage however, it is in her utility. Hawkshot has MANY uses for a team. Volley does a crap ton of AOE poke if she has items and slows at the same time. Her Q is a perm slow as well. She also has a fairly large global AOE stun/slow that can help save, initiate, and kill steal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> True, but her CC is what makes her so useful. In a team fight can slow everyone, pick off one person as they run and could make the odds in your favor. Yes she may not be a killing machine, but very viable mid/late game if played properly.


She really needs the right team comp to succeed, basically a team that can keep the other team off her. A dead Ashe at the beginning of a team fight makes her useless. If she has a Shen or a Mumu however that can keep enemies off her, she can kite you all day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think it's funny to see an ashe burn her 100% crit hit on a creep instead of the other teams carry (at lvl 1 or when returning from shop) followed up by volley and maybe 1 or 2 more auto attacks. If you ask me, it's worth giving up maybe 2 or 3 creep to gain lane control and deny them creep until they recover with heals or hp pots.
> If her R wasn't so much fun, then I wouldn't care for her as much.


That is really only the thinking of a low level Ashe player. When you play Ashe, any player worth a damn laning against you knows that you will try to nail them with a crit shot. It is just a given. They will either wait you out until you either use it on a minion or dumbly engage them. Now you can clear some minions with a volley and try to bait them with it, but a good player will try to bait you instead or just wait you out while last hitting. I prefer to use it on the jungle to help out the jungler when I use to play Ashe or use it on the baby sitter and either force baby sitter to use heal or go back faster, leaving dps alone.


----------



## joecaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Sion jungles are Meh :\
> So excited to play vlad though. Been savin up for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2k more of IP to go!!


Vlad is amazing! As a mage tank I love him. Get some decent runes on him too =) He may have a slightly difficult early game against some, but he farms so hard and straight dominates later on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> caitlyn can outrange ashe all day. She synergizes really well with bc, amongst others. Basically you trap the far bush, and then right inside your bush. Blitz, just closer than the trap in your bush can camp there. And when someone walks over the trap in the farther bush, he grabs and pulls them into the second trap. Follow with a popup and you have like 4-5 seconds to unload on someone, and after that, half the time they'll just want to escape. At level 6 add the silence, blah blah.
> The buff to volley does give ashe a lot of pressure early game, but you can't really zone with ashe/soraka if the support has any functionality, so simply staying back and trying to stay in XP range for the first 2-3 levels is enough to outlevel the base damage on volley.
> .


Ashe is not an early game carry, but then again ranged AD champs are not early game carries. The reason why ashe/soraka is loved is simple because it turns the lane into a passive ashe farm lane. Ashe is loved in ranked team games because she has one of, if not the strongest initiate in the game. Her ult in competitive play is a game decider. Every ranged ad can auto attack and deal massive damage, but none except for possibly the new champ have her kind of CC.

Caitlyn is one of the stronger early game ADs, but she falls behind almost every other ranged ad late game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Dat Ashe early game? I want some of what you're smokin. After lvl 3 every AD bot lane is stronger than her... And while Corki can spam spells, he is also quite strong. This quote is over and underestimation all at once. Mind... blown...


Yeah I am going to agree with this to a point. No champ is unbalanced so you can do great as ashe, or terrible as ashe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> True, but her CC is what makes her so useful. In a team fight can slow everyone, pick off one person as they run and could make the odds in your favor. Yes she may not be a killing machine, but very viable mid/late game if played properly.


She can definitely be a killing machine, just as every champ can be with some items built on them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joecaz*
> 
> Vlad is amazing! As a mage tank I love him. Get some decent runes on him too =) He may have a slightly difficult early game against some, but he farms so hard and straight dominates later on.


I love Vlad when I use to main with him a long time ago. After countless of nerfs though because noobs kept calling him broken, I started hating what Riot turned him into. I heard he is good again though.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is really only the thinking of a low level Ashe player. When you play Ashe, any player worth a damn laning against you knows that you will try to nail them with a crit shot. It is just a given.


Yeah, maybe I should have explained the give up only 2 or 3 creep a bit better







. If you can get a poke, do it. I say this because I have seen people's first auto attack hit the creep right next to the other teams ranged carry.

Edit: If you are helping out your jungler, then thats a worthy cause too







.


----------



## Darkslayer7

Dis horse is really good.
Almost scored another penta with him.



Still need to tweak my build, because low early damage

items : boots+3hp pot
Upgrade boots
get hp/mana/gold regen
get lifesteal
upgrade to lantern
get sheen-malet-zeal = triforce
and lastly phantom dancer + maw of malmortius if enough gold

Runes: red: 9x +0.95dmg
yellow : 9x +0.06Dmg/level
blue +0.15 magic res/level
quint: 3x +0.25 dmg/level

masteries 21 9 0


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Yeah, maybe I should have explained the give up only 2 or 3 creep a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you can get a poke, do it. I say this because I have seen people's first auto attack hit the creep right next to the other teams ranged carry.
> Edit: If you are helping out your jungler, then thats a worthy cause too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok so that is a different story. If an Ashe is in range of the opponent and derps her crit on a minion next to the enemy, either the player is a baddie or misclicked. Glad you explained.







Most of the time though, it is just a wait and bait game between Ashe and the enemy.


----------



## Darkslayer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joecaz*
> 
> Vlad is amazing! As a mage tank I love him. Get some decent runes on him too =) He may have a slightly difficult early game against some, but he farms so hard and straight dominates later on.
> 
> Ashe is not an early game carry, but then again ranged AD champs are not early game carries. The reason why ashe/soraka is loved is simple because it turns the lane into a passive ashe farm lane. Ashe is loved in ranked team games because she has one of, if not the strongest initiate in the game. Her ult in competitive play is a game decider. Every ranged ad can auto attack and deal massive damage, but none except for possibly the new champ have her kind of CC.
> Caitlyn is one of the stronger early game ADs, but she falls behind almost every other ranged ad late game.
> Yeah I am going to agree with this to a point. No champ is unbalanced so you can do great as ashe, or terrible as ashe.
> She can definitely be a killing machine, just as every champ can be with some items built on them.


Varus is now an good early game AD carry . Nice harrasment with Q .








Played against him, could have been a good fight, but sadly he failed miserably.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Vlad is either you get it right, or you feed

Back in the news, Vlad is pretty hard to play with. I won 1 and lost 1 vs Morde in the second game. His shield man...

Then bot (Varus vs Varus) was feeding so hard. Combined bot score @ 10 (0-10), and the other Varus had EVERY SINGLE KILL :|

Nuff said


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> True, but her CC is what makes her so useful. In a team fight can slow everyone, pick off one person as they run and could make the odds in your favor. Yes she may not be a killing machine, but very viable mid/late game if played properly.


well mid game sux a bit in ashe. you max your e in order to gain insane farm results, and you have no dmg from spells (w i mean) however in late game dat cc is incredible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> well mid game sux a bit in ashe. you max your e in order to gain insane farm results, and you have no dmg from spells (w i mean) however in late game dat cc is incredible.


If you are playing passively with a baby sitter like Taric and Soraka and you are purely focusing on farming, then yes, maxing out hawkshot to maximize gold per creep kill will make for an initially weaker Ashe, especially if a tower falls and starts mid game earlier than expected. I usually focus on volley though unless I trust my baby sitter.


----------



## Myrtl

Wow. I didn't figure this out, but I will share it. Varus is a knee deformation. He is also the Arrow of Retribution. Riot is trolling us with an arrow to the knee joke







.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Wow. I didn't figure this out, but I will share it. Varus is a knee deformation. He is also the Arrow of Retribution. Riot is trolling us with an arrow to the knee joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Even more reason not to buy him.


----------



## Bastyn99

It really puzzles me how some people are so poor at ending games. I was playing a 3v3 game today, and the enemy got ahead right from the beginning. 20 min into the game, all our towers except the nexus tower and both inhibitors were dead. 40 min into the game, they still had not destroyed our nexus. They just didnt push into our base and just let us sit there and farm the endless waves of creeps until we had caught up with them. Then we aced them once and destroyed their entire base in 1 minute, without having taking a single tower beforehand. The enemy could have ended the game so many times, but instead just farmed and did nothing.

On another note, I think Ive found the ultimate 3v3 ranked setup (lol/jk)
Riven (me) in top, and Pantheon and Jax (my two mates) in bot. Played three games in a row with that setup and won all three, 2 of them the enemy surrended at 15. Yay !


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> It really puzzles me how some people are so poor at ending games. I was playing a 3v3 game today, and the enemy got ahead right from the beginning. 20 min into the game, all our towers except the nexus tower and both inhibitors were dead. 40 min into the game, they still had not destroyed our nexus. They just didnt push into our base and just let us sit there and farm the endless waves of creeps until we had caught up with them. Then we aced them once and destroyed their entire base in 1 minute, without having taking a single tower beforehand. The enemy could have ended the game so many times, but instead just farmed and did nothing.
> On another note, I think Ive found the ultimate 3v3 ranked setup (lol/jk)
> Riven (me) in top, and Pantheon and Jax (my two mates) in bot. Played three games in a row with that setup and won all three, 2 of them the enemy surrended at 15. Yay !


Some players just fall off end game while others become late game carries. Your scenario however appears to be bad teamwork on the other team. They probably could not agree to push and decided to outlast you. For some team comps that is possible.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Wow. I didn't figure this out, but I will share it. Varus is a knee deformation. He is also the Arrow of Retribution. Riot is trolling us with an arrow to the knee joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You just noticed.

GG


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are playing passively with a baby sitter like Taric and Soraka and you are purely focusing on farming, then yes, maxing out hawkshot to maximize gold per creep kill will make for an initially weaker Ashe, especially if a tower falls and starts mid game earlier than expected. I usually focus on volley though unless I trust my baby sitter.


Im maxing e and still play aggresive ;p and gaining kills ;p


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Im maxing e and still play aggresive ;p and gaining kills ;p


I never said you couldn't. It is just a helluva lot easier to zone with volley if that is what you are going for. I use to go either or depending on what I am facing.


----------



## gtsteviiee

14 straight loss!


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 14 straight loss!


That's why I only limit myself to one Ranked game per day. Some days Im such a noob, others Im so prooo brooooo.


----------



## TFL Replica

Varus isn't that good. Arrows in the knee have been countered by crossbow bolts in the chest.


----------



## prznar1

Almost forgot how funny veigar is xD Almost ;D


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Almost forgot how funny veigar is xD Almost ;D


I think Ziggs has him beat, but Veigar is definitely 2nd...


----------



## TFL Replica

Lulu says hi. Never look a tulip in the eye!


----------



## TheOddOne

I think Viktor is fun too


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Lulu says hi. Never look a tulip in the eye!


What's the other thing she says... something about purple?


----------



## h0thead132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Lulu says hi. Never look a tulip in the eye!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the other thing she says... something about purple?
Click to expand...

I think it is "yep, that tasted purple" or something along those lines


----------



## -relk-

Yay for feeding alis. We were actually kicking ass, until ali started initiating 3v5 fights... in which he died every time and gave them the advantage.

Anyone wanna help me out of elo hell?


----------



## andyroo89

So ya, I am joining rank team...


----------



## xJavontax

I don't know why I'm so bad at this game. Me and a friend of mine just started playing LoL a couple of days ago. I've played about 5 matches and I'm awful at the game; he's played a total of 2 matches and he's already really getting the hang of it. We 1v1'ed and he annihilated me. Any pointers? I just don't know why I'm so bad at this game or better yet this genre (I'm awful at DOTA 2 as well).


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I don't know why I'm so bad at this game. Me and a friend of mine just started playing LoL a couple of days ago. I've played about 5 matches and I'm awful at the game; he's played a total of 2 matches and he's already really getting the hang of it. We 1v1'ed and he annihilated me. Any pointers? I just don't know why I'm so bad at this game or better yet this genre (I'm awful at DOTA 2 as well).


Where to even start... There's a whole list full of things to watch out for... Are you last hitting minions, are you building your champs properly, are you playing more defensively, are you learning how your opponent plays, are you you building to counter you opponent, some champs suck at countering others, etc...


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Where to even start... There's a whole list full of things to watch out for... Are you last hitting minions, are you building your champs properly, are you playing more defensively, are you learning how your opponent plays, are you you building to counter you opponent, some champs suck at countering others, etc...


Those are good tips, I haven't really paid attention to any of that. I'll be sure to keep these in mind next time I'm in a game.


----------



## Ganf

Here is the ridiculously detailed wiki created by the LoL community that carefully explains effective strategies and builds.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> I don't know why I'm so bad at this game. Me and a friend of mine just started playing LoL a couple of days ago. I've played about 5 matches and I'm awful at the game; he's played a total of 2 matches and he's already really getting the hang of it. We 1v1'ed and he annihilated me. Any pointers? I just don't know why I'm so bad at this game or better yet this genre (I'm awful at DOTA 2 as well).


Best advice is to practice, practice, practice. I am pretty sure everyone starts out by sucking at the game, there is SO much to learn. That wiki guide is a one stop shop for pretty much everything you need to know. I played until level 30, and thought I was pretty good at the game, until I starting playing some draft games, then I found out that my hundreds of hours prior was just the beginning. Another very important thing to learn is when to initiate and follow in fights, and when to run like hell. Just keep playing, and try to learn as you go, it is definitely a long road, but when you get addicted to it (like I am sure most of the people in this thread are), you start to get the gist of it. Good luck!


----------



## stu.

I've played almost 500 normal games, and 30 (40?) ranked games.

I'm still learning new things each match.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I think Ziggs has him beat, but Veigar is definitely 2nd...


ziggs has same personality as me.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I think Ziggs has him beat, but Veigar is definitely 2nd...
> 
> 
> 
> ziggs has same personality as me.
Click to expand...

You go for 'dem yordles too?


----------



## TheN00b

All I play now is ranked and needless to say I don't play with my buddies anymore, unless they want to duo que. I start today on my college campus bored during a lecture so I decide to jump on LoL for the rest of the 3 hours. I lost 4 games in a row due to bad team-work and a lot of newbish blunders, so I took a break for about 5 hours. I came on later to play around and won 2 ranked games, one as victor mid and the other was varus solo top against wukong (we had an ad carry already but I wanted just to try out varus's solo top, it's eh)

The only reason why I'm saying this is because after those 4 loses I was about to take my Winchester 870 MC, well you get it. If you cool off, chances are it will improve your game-play, and overall outlook.

I'm currently almost 800 elo, from 505 elo, and getting out of elo hell


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00b*
> 
> All I play now is ranked and needless to say I don't play with my buddies anymore, unless they want to duo que. I start today on my college campus bored during a lecture so I decide to jump on LoL for the rest of the 3 hours. I lost 4 games in a row due to bad team-work and a lot of newbish blunders, so I took a break for about 5 hours. I came on later to play around and won 2 ranked games, one as victor mid and the other was varus solo top against wukong (we had an ad carry already but I wanted just to try out varus's solo top, it's eh)
> The only reason why I'm saying this is because after those 4 loses I was about to take my Winchester 870 MC, well you get it. If you cool off, chances are it will improve your game-play, and overall outlook.
> I'm currently almost 800 elo, from 505 elo, and getting out of elo hell


You make me want to go to college xD


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> I think Ziggs has him beat, but Veigar is definitely 2nd...


nah, there is nothing better then one shot enemy ap, or two shoting tank xD


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> 
> Yay for feeding alis. We were actually kicking ass, until ali started initiating 3v5 fights... in which he died every time and gave them the advantage.
> Anyone wanna help me out of elo hell?


Only if I have a 1k Elo smurf I would be glad to help you


----------



## stu.

Thoughts on the new AD carry?

I just played a custom game to try out his abilities... From what I can tell, he can definitely be a beast. I like how you can make a choice between going for early damage with Q or a lot of control with E. I think I'm favoring a build in which you level E then Q then W.

Going back a couple of pages with what champions could counter Graves... If a Varus is leveling E first, Graves is going to be forced to save his steroid for escaping, because of the ridiculous slow that E applies to the ground... and furthermore, if the enemy is caught and slowed, healing on them is reduced, thus, catching someone out of position is going to be very hard to come back from.

I'm excited to play him with a good support. Shall be a lot of fun!


----------



## TurboTurtle

I just downloaded and started playing around a bit. Friend of mine that's been playing since beta suggested I start playing Annie since I like glass-cannon type magic users - but I'm curious as to how well she can fare in actual PvP combat (I'm just doing bots right now to get the hand of things).

Also, what would be some recommendations for a melee based champion for a similar style of glass-cannon type play? Or perhaps even just a high damage, hit-and-run type of melee?

Seems fun so far but a definite learning curve. Any tips for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Only if I have a 1k Elo smurf I would be glad to help you


I has friend account at 1200 elo, you can use it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> I just downloaded and started playing around a bit. Friend of mine that's been playing since beta suggested I start playing Annie since I like glass-cannon type magic users - but I'm curious as to how well she can fare in actual PvP combat (I'm just doing bots right now to get the hand of things).
> Also, what would be some recommendations for a melee based champion for a similar style of glass-cannon type play? Or perhaps even just a high damage, hit-and-run type of melee?
> Seems fun so far but a definite learning curve. Any tips for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!


Annie has always been a viable AP my choice for those just starting out and veteran players alike. They just gave her a slight buff to increase her viability in competitive play. I would agree with your friend that she is a good place to start off since she has very high burst damage and is easy to play.

The glass cannon type AD champs are normally the ranged AD carries. Most of the melee champs are played tanky so that you can live through a confrontation but those that shine are the ones who have good damage and can take damage. I would suggest playing the free champs for a while, just trying them all as much as possible and seeing which ones you like and go from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Varus isn't that good. Arrows in the knee have been countered by crossbow bolts in the chest.


I've been wrecking people on Varus, unfortunately my teams have liked to feed their lanes. But I haven't lost the laning phase yet on Varus, just hard to out carry fed Jaxs and Olafs....


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Thoughts on the new AD carry?


I think people are still struggling to figure out how make the most of him.

I have not bought him, so I have no play experience with him. From some of the streams I watched and me laneing against him, it seems like everyone is too busy trying to harass with their Q and E and mana starve themselves. Then they get a chance to apply 2 or 3 stacks of blight on someone. Both Q and E are on cool down and they are unable to detonate it. Then again, maybe W provides poor damage and isn't worth always have a skill up to detonate blight on the chance you were able to get a few auto attacks off.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think people are still struggling to figure out how make the most of him.
> I have not bought him, so I have no play experience with him. From some of the streams I watched and me laneing against him, it seems like everyone is too busy trying to harass with their Q and E and mana starve themselves. Then they get a chance to apply 2 or 3 stacks of blight on someone. Both Q and E are on cool down and they are unable to detonate it. Then again, maybe W provides poor damage and isn't worth always have a skill up to detonate blight on the chance you were able to get a few auto attacks off.


What I've found most effective on Varus is to do the following:

Kill a creep (for the 20% AS buff)
Slow AD carry with E
Attack 2-3 times
Shot them with Q
If lvl 6 or higher, snare with ult and repeat steps 2-4 as needed
Smile as game announces your kill and repeat steps 1-5
Supports with CC are also ideal for Varus. He is more of a kill lane ranged AD than anything else, which is great fun in my opinion. It's like playing Graves and Leona/Alistar bot, but at level 6 you can provide CC similar to Ashe with the damage output of Graves.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> I just downloaded and started playing around a bit. Friend of mine that's been playing since beta suggested I start playing Annie since I like glass-cannon type magic users - but I'm curious as to how well she can fare in actual PvP combat (I'm just doing bots right now to get the hand of things).
> Also, what would be some recommendations for a melee based champion for a similar style of glass-cannon type play? Or perhaps even just a high damage, hit-and-run type of melee?
> Seems fun so far but a definite learning curve. Any tips for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!


Hit-and-run, sounds like Dunk Yi


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> What I've found most effective on Varus is to do the following:
> *snip*


How is his late game compared to other ranged carries (assuming you weren't get crazy fed during lane)?


----------



## thisispatrick

Thoughts on Varus so far:
(Bot game tested, very short laning phase with Leona.)

Definitely able to hit really hard once you get full stacks on an enemy.
Very easy to kill steal if they have a high stack count and you can land that Q.
Typical "combo" is exactly what Crunk mentioned.
Auto attacking in between spells are VERY important.
Very high micro managing required. If you rather right click to win, find another AD carry.
Q scales off AD
W scales off AP
E scales off AD
R scales off AP
Micro managing again! Make sure you get those last hits on creeps if you can before harassing/initiating. Attack speed ain't no joke.
Fits a more aggressive play style.
Works well with aggressive support heroes.

Not entirely sure how viable he will be in a normal game yet but he's sitting at around "acceptable/for fun" in my books for now.

Edit: His ult may not travel as fast as you expect it. (Spreading from enemy to enemy.)


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> Thoughts on Varus so far:
> (Bot game tested)
> Definitely able to hit really hard once you get full stacks on an enemy.
> Very easy to kill steal if they have a high stack count and you can land that Q.
> Typical "combo" is exactly what Crunk mentioned.
> Auto attacking in between spells are VERY important.
> Very high micro managing required. If you rather right click to win, find another AD carry.
> Q scales off AD
> W scales off AP
> E scales off AD
> R scales off AP
> Micro managing again! Make sure you get those last hits on creeps if you can before harassing/initiating. Attack speed ain't no joke.
> Fits a more aggressive play style.
> Works well with aggressive support heroes.
> Not entirely sure how viable he will be in a normal game yet but he's sitting at around "acceptable/for fun" in my books for now.


He's like most other AD champs that have AP scaling to avoid significant snowballing. It's like playing Kog.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How is his late game compared to other ranged carries (assuming you weren't get crazy fed during lane)?


He becomes highly bursty late game with only an IE and PD. Couple auto attacks, an E to slow, couple autos then a Q and you've taken any squishy to dead or a tank to possibly half HP.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hit-and-run, sounds like Dunk Yi


This is the closest you'll get, and glass cannon yi doesn't work as well at higher level of play.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Fizz is a good hit and run.

Played one game yesterday and it had a Varus in top, I was jungling and was able to constantly gank top because he would push it to the tower. A fed dragon is a scary dragon


----------



## pfunkmort

A big thing people don't do is watch the minimap for what the other team is doing...I'd say that's the most critical thing, beyond getting comfortable last-hitting and trying to harass to zone in lane.

If you're looking for guides for your champ, mobafire.com is a great place because it has a lot of guides, but if you go to solomid.net, and go through their approved guides, oftentimes those guides have a detailed list of what to do against certain champions (say you're playing vayne and you're up against a cait bot lane, etc etc)


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> A big thing people don't do is watch the minimap for what the other team is doing...I'd say that's the most critical thing, beyond getting comfortable last-hitting and trying to harass to zone in lane.
> 
> If you're looking for guides for your champ, mobafire.com is a great place because it has a lot of guides, but if you go to solomid.net, and go through their approved guides, oftentimes those guides have a detailed list of what to do against certain champions (say you're playing vayne and you're up against a cait bot lane, etc etc)


I would highly recommend solomid.net over mobafire.com. Also, make sure to take the time to figure out WHY the items are being used and suggested. Read multiple guides. Then take a test drive into a bot game and see what works with your playstyle. Even if you watch the pros, they all build and play differently. Learning how to build effectively is going to help you win more. For example, if say, your jungler feeds the person you're laning against, it may be a smart move to build a quick defensive item to offset the extra damage that the enemy has. Not dying in your lane is going to help you farm more, and help your team by keeping the enemy less fed than they might have been.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> He becomes highly bursty late game with only an IE and PD. Couple auto attacks, an E to slow, couple autos then a Q and you've taken any squishy to dead or a tank to possibly half HP.


Honestly, I love how he is going to be similar to Vayne as a tank killer. At level 18 (typically when you're going to have maxed W), blowing up 3 Blight will deal ~15% of the MAX HP, prior to resistances. With a decent attack speed, you'll be able to AAx3, E, AAx3, Q, which should have about ~50% of a tanks life quite quickly. This will make it great for picking off a tank that engages early, and due to the somewhat short nature of Varus' CDs, by the time you pick a new target and get 3 Blight up, you should be able to E again.

Granted, I'm not saying walk into a fight and target the tank, but if you meet one solo, or catch one out of position, you're in a good spot to take them down quickly.


----------



## pfunkmort

From what I've seen, in a team fight he's a carry bot just like anyone else. His cc fits into a large spectrum of team cc available for team fights, and his damage isn't any faster or burstier than any of the other ad or ap carries. Plus he's kind of slow. The one thing I'd say he has that a lot of other champs don't is that spammable skillshot with a long range.

But I agree with your assessment about solomid.net. And it's always a good idea to play a practice game or two to get a feel for what you're doing with a new champ. Then at least a couple normal games before you go into ranked. This helps you figure out what your damage looks like at various levels. Every champ, with every different rune configuration, has a different autoattack damage, which affects how you CS, and they all scale differently. Knowing whether you can dive for a kill and just how much damage you're going to do at level 10 can be the difference between a sweet kill or an utter failure as you get kited to death under a turret.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> I just downloaded and started playing around a bit. Friend of mine that's been playing since beta suggested I start playing Annie since I like glass-cannon type magic users - but I'm curious as to how well she can fare in actual PvP combat (I'm just doing bots right now to get the hand of things).
> Also, what would be some recommendations for a melee based champion for a similar style of glass-cannon type play? Or perhaps even just a high damage, hit-and-run type of melee?
> Seems fun so far but a definite learning curve. Any tips for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit-and-run, sounds like Dunk Yi
Click to expand...

That's a car accident , not a champion.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I would highly recommend solomid.net over mobafire.com. Also, make sure to take the time to figure out WHY the items are being used and suggested. Read multiple guides. Then take a test drive into a bot game and see what works with your playstyle. Even if you watch the pros, they all build and play differently. Learning how to build effectively is going to help you win more. For example, if say, your jungler feeds the person you're laning against, it may be a smart move to build a quick defensive item to offset the extra damage that the enemy has. Not dying in your lane is going to help you farm more, and help your team by keeping the enemy less fed than they might have been.
> Honestly, I love how he is going to be similar to Vayne as a tank killer. At level 18 (typically when you're going to have maxed W), blowing up 3 Blight will deal ~15% of the MAX HP, prior to resistances. With a decent attack speed, you'll be able to AAx3, E, AAx3, Q, which should have about ~50% of a tanks life quite quickly. This will make it great for picking off a tank that engages early, and due to the somewhat short nature of Varus' CDs, by the time you pick a new target and get 3 Blight up, you should be able to E again.
> Granted, I'm not saying walk into a fight and target the tank, but if you meet one solo, or catch one out of position, you're in a good spot to take them down quickly.


I almost 1v1'd a 11/1 Lee sin on my 5/1 Varus at about 40 mins because of this. All that saved him was an ignite ult that kicked me away and ignite killed me. I didn't have my ult for the fight









His w passive is OP for his spells, which is why I prioritze spells E > W > Q; E for cooldown on slow and extra dmg, the W for the boost in spell dmg, and finally the Q to lower its cooldown as well. The dmg increases aren't as great for leveling E and Q because the scaling seems better than the initial dmg, so I level them for the CDR.


----------



## stu.

I was thinking about going with something similar. I find the choice between W and Q to be quite difficult... but due to how high the AD ratio is on Q, I could see how going for W could be more beneficial. I'm excited to play him in more games as I feel like he is going to have so many possibilities.

.... Hmm... I'm trying to think of how to build Varus, as you would initially think that attack speed would be most beneficial... but until your CD on your spells is lower, you're going to have plenty of time to build 3 stacks before using a spell. Do you think that building boots > IE/BT > (whichever you didn't do before) > PD would be viable? Trying to pace this out in my mind, as I'm still newer to AD carries, but I would think that you would be wanting to finish your PD around level 16 or so. Perhaps, boots > IE > PD? And then, since W is going to be magic damage, and a significant portion of your damage (depending on what your enemies build), I could see saving Last Whisper for late game to be very viable.


----------



## drjoey1500

How are you guys liking the new ap items? (deathfire grasp, wota)

I just played veigar a few times and I like the extra ap from deathfire grasp. It was a short 3v3 so idk how I'll hold up without the extra mana regen.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> How are you guys liking the new ap items? (deathfire grasp, wota)
> I just played veigar a few times and I like the extra ap from deathfire grasp. It was a short 3v3 so idk how I'll hold up without the extra mana regen.


I like how I can use DFG on rumble now. Oh, nasus what happened to your health?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I was thinking about going with something similar. I find the choice between W and Q to be quite difficult... but due to how high the AD ratio is on Q, I could see how going for W could be more beneficial. I'm excited to play him in more games as I feel like he is going to have so many possibilities.
> .... Hmm... I'm trying to think of how to build Varus, as you would initially think that attack speed would be most beneficial... but until your CD on your spells is lower, you're going to have plenty of time to build 3 stacks before using a spell. Do you think that building boots > IE/BT > (whichever you didn't do before) > PD would be viable? Trying to pace this out in my mind, as I'm still newer to AD carries, but I would think that you would be wanting to finish your PD around level 16 or so. Perhaps, boots > IE > PD? And then, since W is going to be magic damage, and a significant portion of your damage (depending on what your enemies build), I could see saving Last Whisper for late game to be very viable.


I do *E* before Q to ensure the enemy is slowed so I can catch them to kill.

I do doran's x 2 > Zerk greaves > IE > PD to get damage and stacks in the order more beneficial to his CDs as he levels. LW after PD if they build armor, which they will if you play Varus.


----------



## pfunkmort

I think the change to WOTA is good overall, but for me with AP morde, it's more trouble than it's worth as it takes me longer to complete my first item.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> How are you guys liking the new ap items? (deathfire grasp, wota)
> 
> I just played veigar a few times and I like the extra ap from deathfire grasp. It was a short 3v3 so idk how I'll hold up without the extra mana regen.


I don't play AP all that often, but the new cost of WOTA threw me off last night when I went back to base on Vlad and couldn't afford it. I haven't had a chance to play with the new DFG, but given the chance, I want to build it on Vlad and try it out.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I do W before Q to ensure the enemy is slowed so I can catch them to kill.


I have a confused.

Q: Piercing Arrow - Nuke
W: Blighted Quiver - Stacks
E: Hail of Arrows - AOE slow

Q and E both lower CD when you raise them. W increases the percentage of HP lost when stacks explode.

I'm not quite sure I follow your logic for the above.

I definitely think maxing E first is your best bet. I think that Q and W are both great second choices for maxing, as going into midgame being able to chunk people for ~15% of their HP (on top of your other abilities) before they can stack MR sounds quite nice, but then again the huge range on Q makes it a great nuke if you skill it. Sorry, I know this is getting repetive, but I wanted a clarification on your end as E applies slow, not W or Q. :\


----------



## chia233

Made DFG even more overpowered than it already is for burst damage mages because of the increase in range.Morello's tomb is a good change , but nobody ever uses grevious wounds anymore since the healing meta was good ; even then the old executioner's calling wasn't even used that widely.Its only good for those teams who like to stack heal to save the carry and even then ignite does it better with a longer duration with true damage.WotA change only delays the extra 8% spellvamp which didn't really matter for AoE mages who uses them anyway ; the problem stems from the fact that you don't have to break 300 AP in fights for them to wreck most of the enemy team's HP in addition to assasins being missing from the game and the fact that most AP items give some amount of health lead to health+spellvamp being all the survivability an AoE mage will ever need.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Q and E both lower CD when you raise them. W increases the percentage of HP lost when stacks explode.
> I'm not quite sure I follow your logic for the above.


I meant E not W.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

What changes were made to wota and dfg?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What changes were made to wota and dfg?


No mana regen on dfg, increased range.

Blasting wand used to make wota, increased cost.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Almost 1400 ELO

















I think OCN should have a team going into IPL

That'd be nice


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> Thoughts on Varus so far:
> (Bot game tested, very short laning phase with Leona.)
> Definitely able to hit really hard once you get full stacks on an enemy.
> Very easy to kill steal if they have a high stack count and you can land that Q.
> Typical "combo" is exactly what Crunk mentioned.
> Auto attacking in between spells are VERY important.
> Very high micro managing required. If you rather right click to win, find another AD carry.
> Q scales off AD
> W scales off AP
> E scales off AD
> R scales off AP
> Micro managing again! Make sure you get those last hits on creeps if you can before harassing/initiating. Attack speed ain't no joke.
> Fits a more aggressive play style.
> Works well with aggressive support heroes.
> Not entirely sure how viable he will be in a normal game yet but he's sitting at around "acceptable/for fun" in my books for now.
> Edit: His ult may not travel as fast as you expect it. (Spreading from enemy to enemy.)


OMG THIS IS PATRICK ? pika pika


----------



## znd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> How are you guys liking the new ap items? (deathfire grasp, wota)
> I just played veigar a few times and I like the extra ap from deathfire grasp. It was a short 3v3 so idk how I'll hold up without the extra mana regen.


Against Ashe Morgana and Rammus? And Shen and Varus was in your team?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> Thoughts on Varus so far:
> (Bot game tested, very short laning phase with Leona.)
> Definitely able to hit really hard once you get full stacks on an enemy.
> Very easy to kill steal if they have a high stack count and you can land that Q.
> Typical "combo" is exactly what Crunk mentioned.
> Auto attacking in between spells are VERY important.
> Very high micro managing required. If you rather right click to win, find another AD carry.
> Q scales off AD
> W scales off AP
> E scales off AD
> R scales off AP
> Micro managing again! Make sure you get those last hits on creeps if you can before harassing/initiating. Attack speed ain't no joke.
> Fits a more aggressive play style.
> Works well with aggressive support heroes.
> Not entirely sure how viable he will be in a normal game yet but he's sitting at around "acceptable/for fun" in my books for now.
> Edit: His ult may not travel as fast as you expect it. (Spreading from enemy to enemy.)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG THIS IS PATRICK ? pika pika
Click to expand...

Obligatory:


----------



## Rit

They really need to tighten up the rules on AFK'ing... 3 guys left at Level 1 cause one of them couldn't solo top lane... /end rant


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> They really need to tighten up the rules on AFK'ing... 3 guys left at Level 1 cause one of them couldn't solo top lane... /end rant


That's why some MOBA's have remake votes.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Obligatory:


I get "IS DIS DUR KRUSTY KRAB?" at least once per game...


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> They really need to tighten up the rules on AFK'ing... 3 guys left at Level 1 cause one of them couldn't solo top lane... /end rant
> 
> 
> 
> That's why some MOBA's have remake votes.
Click to expand...

Wow. That would be an INCREDIBLE feature for them to add.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Wow. That would be an INCREDIBLE feature for them to add.


That or buff the side that's 'handicap'ed or something to make up for it.


----------



## TheOddOne

Only if DotA 2 has surrender vote and LoL has pause button







sad me is sad


----------



## TinDaDragon

Varus or Swain?

I can't decide


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Varus or Swain?
> 
> I can't decide


I say Varus... I bought him but have yet to play him... he looks awesome though.


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Varus or Swain?
> I can't decide


Wait to see if/when they nerf Varus and how bad.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Varus or Swain?
> I can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> Wait to see if/when they nerf Varus and how bad.
Click to expand...

What do you think needs to be nerfed?


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> What do you think needs to be nerfed?


Haven't had a chance to see varus or play him... but from what everyone is saying, he'll probably be nerfed....


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Varus or Swain?
> I can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> Wait to see if/when they nerf Varus and how bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think needs to be nerfed?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> What do you think needs to be nerfed?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to see varus or play him... but from what everyone is saying, he'll probably be nerfed....
Click to expand...

I have seen him played. Varus is not OP.

Hecarim (at least during the first week) was really OP. Could fight to for ages... and then a simple click and he's gone. CC did not even hinder his escape. His escape also heals him, so ignite is out of the question. His run speed was extremely fast.


----------



## pfunkmort

The thing about varus, is that everyone is going to be playing him for the next two weeks...at which they'll stop and no one will care. I'm not saying don't get him. But Swain can be super powerful if you play him right.

The trick with him however is just being really, really good with CS. pressure enough with your stun>poke to push your opponent off farm. That will let you get fed enough to control the game. Most people I see go q>e>w on him...although just q>w (annoying slow>stun) is viable too. At that rate, you get pretty much instant pressure. The biggest issue on him is that he's slow.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Only if DotA 2 has surrender vote and LoL has pause button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad me is sad


Dota 2 doesn't have a surrender vote? I'm shocked.

LoL needs pause, remake, kick AFK and regular kick.

HoN has everything.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znd*
> 
> Against Ashe Morgana and Rammus? And Shen and Varus was in your team?


impressive. Shen and Varus were on my team, dont remember the enemy team tho lol.


----------



## drjoey1500

Just played ARAM for the first time







. 19/1/20 with nidalee, and the one death was execution.


----------



## Xonipher

Why are people in ranked such douche bags?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Why are people in ranked such douche bags?


Doughbaggery has an inverse relationship with casualness.


----------



## Rit

Cause internet tough guys are the real deal...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Why are people in ranked such douche bags?


Take out the "in ranked" and you've got the real question, and the answer too.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> I get "IS DIS DUR KRUSTY KRAB?" at least once per game...


We should play together sometime.Most of the time i see you afking in the chatroom or are away from keyboard and not playing a game.

No.....THIS.IS.OW.EL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prznar1

Mundo goes where he pleases!







played him for the first time in normal game, 2nd ever. SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Myrtl

After seeing several games with jungle Jax, I finally decided to give it a shot (in a bot game). I have to say that he is a lot of fun to jungle with and clears fairly fast. Now, I just have to work out what items to get. Wiggles, Merc/Tabi boots, frozen mallet, gunblade, and then?

Anyone have any suggestions? I guess even gunblade is a nice item but not a needed item. I am also horrible about remembering to use active items so I wouldn't be opposed to dropping gunblade.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> After seeing several games with jungle Jax, I finally decided to give it a shot (in a bot game). I have to say that he is a lot of fun to jungle with and clears fairly fast. Now, I just have to work out what items to get. Wiggles, Merc/Tabi boots, frozen mallet, gunblade, and then?
> Anyone have any suggestions? I guess even gunblade is a nice item but not a needed item. I am also horrible about remembering to use active items so I wouldn't be opposed to dropping gunblade.


Gunblade is still fairly needed on Jax so he lives through team fights. All the spell vamp and lifesteal make you quite unstoppable if played right.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> After seeing several games with jungle Jax, I finally decided to give it a shot (in a bot game). I have to say that he is a lot of fun to jungle with and clears fairly fast. Now, I just have to work out what items to get. Wiggles, Merc/Tabi boots, frozen mallet, gunblade, and then?
> Anyone have any suggestions? I guess even gunblade is a nice item but not a needed item. I am also horrible about remembering to use active items so I wouldn't be opposed to dropping gunblade.


Empower has a pretty short cooldown, right? (looked it up, 3 seconds at max rank but 7 at rank 1) How about sheen and maybe upgrade it when late game comes?
Leap strike and empower should let you set up for some sheen procs and 3 second cooldown would be pretty nice late game.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Empower has a pretty short cooldown, right? (looked it up, 3 seconds at max rank but 7 at rank 1) How about sheen and maybe upgrade it when late game comes?
> Leap strike and empower should let you set up for some sheen procs and 3 second cooldown would be pretty nice late game.


Tri Force is strong on him because of the empower CD. Which I normally get after gunblade; cloth+5 or boots+3 -> tabi/mercs -> sheen/revolver -> gunblade -> tri force -> tank items if game continues


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Tri Force is strong on him because of the empower CD. Which I normally get after gunblade; cloth+5 or boots+3 -> tabi/mercs -> sheen/revolver -> gunblade -> tri force -> tank items if game continues


I would think I would have to have a really good game to do gunblade and triforce. Keep in mind I am talking about jungle Jax, so I will probably pick up a wiggles first.

I guess it's something to shoot for and adjust according to how the game goes!


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> After seeing several games with jungle Jax, I finally decided to give it a shot (in a bot game). I have to say that he is a lot of fun to jungle with and clears fairly fast. Now, I just have to work out what items to get. Wiggles, Merc/Tabi boots, frozen mallet, gunblade, and then?
> Anyone have any suggestions? I guess even gunblade is a nice item but not a needed item. I am also horrible about remembering to use active items so I wouldn't be opposed to dropping gunblade.


never go frozen mallet on Jax. Get rylai. if you are the most tanky in team or if they will probably focus you, get rylai fist. if not, get hextech gunbalde and rage blade then rylai and trinity and then banshee. But most important thing is to get sheen right after the wrigs and merc. then you do whatever the game needs from you.

says this jungling jax.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> never go frozen mallet on Jax. Get rylai. if you are the most tanky in team or if they will probably focus you, get rylai fist. if not, get hextech gunbalde and rage blade then rylai and trinity and then banshee. But most important thing is to get sheen right after the wrigs and merc. then you do whatever the game needs from you.
> says this jungling jax.


If you can get a gunblade, you have a slow to focus someone down with the slow and dmg it gives. Rylai's is just kind of a waste of gold for the return it gives you, imo.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> never go frozen mallet on Jax. Get rylai. if you are the most tanky in team or if they will probably focus you, get rylai fist. if not, get hextech gunbalde and rage blade then rylai and trinity and then banshee. But most important thing is to get sheen right after the wrigs and merc. then you do whatever the game needs from you.
> says this jungling jax.


Do you say rylai because of the amount of AP and HP it gives? My concern with rylai's is that it only slows for 1.5 seconds. Jax only has his W to reliably apply it (every 3 seconds if maxed) and then when ever his R procs from the 3rd hit.


----------



## prznar1

enough
jump with q, then w then e etc etc. you will get enough slows on them + try to run with red.
and yes, ap and hp. i was trying fm but it is not working so well with jax, not so well as rylai is.


----------



## andyroo89

When going against a team almost all AD its easy to build against it.


----------



## pfunkmort

I'd probably recommend a zhonya's over a frozen heart, especially as BS already had one there and the aura doesn't stack.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> I'd probably recommend a zhonya's over a frozen heart, especially as BS already had one there and the aura doesn't stack.


I got mine before him, I was on my way to build towards it, but assuming the two randoms I figured they would feed thats why I got one, for myself. Not for the aura.


----------



## stu.

Bought Varus the other day, haven't had a chance to try him in an actual game until today.

So much fun.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I got mine before him, I was on my way to build towards it, but assuming the two randoms I figured they would feed thats why I got one, for myself. Not for the aura.


I do this too, if the person who gets it first seems to be dying a lot. FH is useless if the person with one is dead.


----------



## Bastyn99

I really dont understand when people rage because you gank them. "OMG you noob, can only 2v1, so bad!" Yeah, its a team game. Why would I risk dying by going against you alone when I can attack you with my mate and be sure to get the kill and survive ? Really, I am amazed at some of the people playing this game. Just played a game with 4 friends and at one point we all snuck up behind Yorick all alone and killed him, and then he just exploded and started yelling stuff in the chat that I would be perma banned from OCN for writing.

Also, I hate today. Played 2 normal games, won them. Played 2 ranked games, lost them. Why god !?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I really dont understand when people rage because you gank them. "OMG you noob, can only 2v1, so bad!" Yeah, its a team game. Why would I risk dying by going against you alone when I can attack you with my mate and be sure to get the kill and survive ? Really, I am amazed at some of the people playing this game. Just played a game with 4 friends and at one point we all snuck up behind Yorick all alone and killed him, and then he just exploded and started yelling stuff in the chat that I would be perma banned from OCN for writing.
> Also, I hate today. Played 2 normal games, won them. Played 2 ranked games, lost them. Why god !?


they're just looking for an excuse to use to cover up their stupidity.

btw


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I really dont understand when people rage because you gank them. "OMG you noob, can only 2v1, so bad!" Yeah, its a team game. Why would I risk dying by going against you alone when I can attack you with my mate and be sure to get the kill and survive ? Really, I am amazed at some of the people playing this game. Just played a game with 4 friends and at one point we all snuck up behind Yorick all alone and killed him, and then he just exploded and started yelling stuff in the chat that I would be perma banned from OCN for writing.
> Also, I hate today. Played 2 normal games, won them. Played 2 ranked games, lost them. Why god !?


They just don't like bronies


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> They just don't like bronies


Only losers don't like bronies


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Only losers don't like bronies


I'd rather have brownies


----------



## TFL Replica

A team consisting of Hecarim, Warwick, Akali, Jax and Varus in dominion.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> A team consisting of Hecarim, Warwick, Akali, Jax and Varus in dominion.


ouch


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> A team consisting of Hecarim, Warwick, Akali, Jax and Varus in dominion.


A team consisting of Hecarim, Hecarim, Hecarim, Hecarim, and Hecarim in dominion.


----------



## andyroo89

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Crunkles

Looks like someone found their paint program


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Looks like someone found their paint program


is that a female Shacarim (if Shaco and Hecarim mated)?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rit*
> 
> is that a female Shacarim (if Shaco and Hecarim mated)?


The horror...


----------



## pfunkmort

This is a 900 page thread, so I'm sure these have been posted before, but that shaco pic reminded me of them. Oldies but goodies.








There's also apparently a cgi league movie that's this weird fan-made asian thing. VERY weird. It's on youtube...but...idk.

[edit] - this is awesome.




This is why that item was removed (a lot of stats and it would give health every time a champ ability was used, on a 3 sec icd, but udyr for example got mega sustain with it)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQQQBRPImo8&feature=related#t=11m13s

(I can't get it to embed at the time I want)

Back a year or so ago, this used to happen with champs ALL THE TIME. One would just get way too powerful or get some scaling with gear. Who remembers Heimer's skillshot damaging towers? He would push his lane dead at like 7 minutes every time, without fail, because he didn't even have to get in tower range to do damage to it and he was a ******ed pusher anyway. It used to be worse with day 1 champs and then they'd get dialed back after a week or two once everyone'd bought the new OP champ.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> They just don't like bronies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only losers don't like bronies
Click to expand...

Bronies high as hoot , thinking show is better than 60-90's cartoons and hoot.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The horror...


Imagine the scenario, godwhy:


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The horror...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the scenario, godwhy:
Click to expand...

Female shaco + male Hecarim. Me gusta.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Imagine the scenario, godwhy:


Imagine its abilities! Nobody would want to fight that thing.


----------



## FlamingMidget

so what is the general area of elo hell?....i have a feeling im still trying to get out of it


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> so what is the general area of elo hell?....i have a feeling im still trying to get out of it


From what I hear, elo hell never ends. There will always be "that guy" losing the game for you!


----------



## The Thumb

summoner name is nubcack1, lvl 27.

I play veigar, nasus, ashe, volibear, shaco in draft 5s.

Gonna buy amumu since he is on sale today.









Hope to see you guys around


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> so what is the general area of elo hell?....i have a feeling im still trying to get out of it


1: Find Teammates
2: Play premade games
3: ????
4: Profit

Seriously though, the only way you can completely avoid bad players and trolls is by either playing with friends or by being extremey high Elo.

Me and my friends' 3v3 Riven, Jax, Pantheon combo is still unbeaten after 9 games. Feels good man. But I cant decide on what Riven skin I want


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> 1: Find Teammates
> 2: Play premade games
> 3: ????
> 4: Profit
> Seriously though, the only way you can completely avoid bad players and trolls is by either playing with friends or by being extremey high Elo.
> Me and my friends' 3v3 Riven, Jax, Pantheon combo is still unbeaten after 9 games. Feels good man. But I cant decide on what Riven skin I want


you are talking about ranked teams games, while he speaks about solo duo queue.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> you are talking about ranked teams games, while he speaks about solo duo queue.


yeah, im talking about solo/duo Q. seems there is always that one or two guys that will either: 1. choose w/e they want and screw the team over or 2. have no clue what they are doing or really just dont give a crap.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> Back a year or so ago, this used to happen with champs ALL THE TIME. One would just get way too powerful or get some scaling with gear. Who remembers Heimer's skillshot damaging towers? He would push his lane dead at like 7 minutes every time, without fail, because he didn't even have to get in tower range to do damage to it and he was a ******ed pusher anyway. It used to be worse with day 1 champs and then they'd get dialed back after a week or two once everyone'd bought the new OP champ.


I miss hitting towers with grenades








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> yeah, im talking about solo/duo Q. seems there is always that one or two guys that will either: 1. choose w/e they want and screw the team over or 2. have no clue what they are doing or really just dont give a crap.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but this occurs at every elo of this game, from 900-2400. Elo is 50% luck, 50% skill.


----------



## Bastyn99

Just had one of the best game ever. Our Graves DC'ed after 15 minutes and didnt come back


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> Back a year or so ago, this used to happen with champs ALL THE TIME. One would just get way too powerful or get some scaling with gear. Who remembers Heimer's skillshot damaging towers? He would push his lane dead at like 7 minutes every time, without fail, because he didn't even have to get in tower range to do damage to it and he was a ******ed pusher anyway. It used to be worse with day 1 champs and then they'd get dialed back after a week or two once everyone'd bought the new OP champ.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss hitting towers with grenades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> yeah, im talking about solo/duo Q. seems there is always that one or two guys that will either: 1. choose w/e they want and screw the team over or 2. have no clue what they are doing or really just dont give a crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but this occurs at every elo of this game, from 900-2400. *Elo is 50% luck, 50% skill.*
Click to expand...

This is ten percent luck, twenty percent skill
Fifteen percent concentrated power of will
Five percent pleasure, fifty percent pain
And a hundred percent reason to go bat shhh insane!


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This is ten percent luck, twenty percent skill
> Fifteen percent concentrated power of will
> Five percent pleasure, fifty percent pain
> And a hundred percent reason to bat shhh insane!


Epic.


----------



## Zackcy

Naut jungle es 2 strong.


----------



## -relk-

Man I love graves. Been having a good night so far with my games









Feelsgoodman.


----------



## steelbom

I bought a bunch of champs a week or so ago but I keep getting the same old champs in ARAM, for the most part lol


----------



## kennyparker1337

Coming from playing Trynd exclusively. I am loving my newly bought Fiora.

As for the playing Trynd exclusively...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Coming from playing Trynd exclusively. I am loving my newly bought Fiora.
> As for the playing Trynd exclusively...


I normally play Xerath or Ziggs mid exclusively.
Then I tried Hecarim and Varus out. Over the past week I've played as like 12 different champs lol


----------



## Zackcy

I miss Season 1 jungle GP free win. Guy was my favourite champion. Riot hates him though.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I miss Season 1 jungle GP free win. Guy was my favourite champion. Riot hates him though.


A watered down champ like GP I do just fine with him. His Christmas skin is awesome.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> A watered down champ like GP I do just fine with him. His Christmas skin is awesome.


Ya I love GP. Wish I got that skin T_T

Guy has everything you can want in champion. Permaslow passive, ranged autoattack modifier that applies on hits and crits and triforce procs, and your passive, can instantly remove any CC, steroid to him and his team, global ultimate that slows and deals a lot of damage. Guy is the best.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love graves. Been having a good night so far with my games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelsgoodman.


Im bouta whoop out my graves stats

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26089671#profile

Heheh


----------



## gtsteviiee

You guys want to start a rank team? I'm starting to play rank games but, my friend doesn't want to play rank with me.. And everyone on solo queue just mess around.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> You guys want to start a rank team? I'm starting to play rank games but, my friend doesn't want to play rank with me.. And everyone on solo queue just mess around.


Im interested. I have 2 buddies that I play with regularily, so if we found a couple more we could probably get a team going.

We would of course have to play some games first to see how good you are


----------



## Simca





Never going to betray the heros I do best with again. T_T


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> You guys want to start a rank team? I'm starting to play rank games but, my friend doesn't want to play rank with me.. And everyone on solo queue just mess around.


Once I reinstall Lol, we should duo


----------



## FlamingMidget

5 loses 1 win in solo q today T.T...... i can't believe there is really so many bad/dumb people out there...its not THAT hard lol


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> 5 loses 1 win in solo q today T.T...... i can't believe there is really so many bad/dumb people out there...its not THAT hard lol


Bro, I've been losing badly for a week. I lost 15 ranked in a row.


----------



## Zackcy

Ugh, losing so much.

Might just duo quenue.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Im bouta whoop out my graves stats
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26089671#profile
> Heheh


Not bad, it's just I have 2x wins and 1 less loss


----------



## Zackcy

I love rumble, 5 games played with him, 4 wins.


----------



## steelbom

Lulu's my favourite. She's adorable and I won with her today xD


----------



## gtsteviiee

@-relk-
That's fine, I'm usually a top solo or ad bot.

@TinDaDragon
Sure! I'm up for it.

I finally got myself out of major trolls and unranked system, was a pain but, at least I got myself out. Currently 1189 ELO, pretty bad but, I just wanted to get out of unraked.










Won another 1 with graves 6/1 now up to 1223 ELO


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I love rumble, 5 games played with him, 4 wins.


He is great solo top. I always play him as solo top if we have jungler, and no nasus.


----------



## andyroo89

I played jungle shaco, and our bot lane fed graves. I was about 60 CS behind from him. So, I told my team I'm not even going to gank. Hehe I just started to farm whatever I could. Finally I was about 28 cs behind him (me having 220 cs, and graves having 248 cs) I bought madreds and IE and was able to take out their naut, and blitz no problem. As usual my team was too scared to fight so I ended up catching some of them out of place. We still lost but here is the pic.


----------



## Zackcy

Can't move --> DC--->Reconnect---->Repeat


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played jungle shaco, and our bot lane fed graves. We still lost but here is the pic.


Thats some impressive CS for a jungler







.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played jungle shaco, and our bot lane fed graves. I was about 60 CS behind from him. So, I told my team I'm not even going to gank. Hehe I just started to farm whatever I could. Finally I was about 28 cs behind him (me having 220 cs, and graves having 248 cs) I bought madreds and IE and was able to take out their naut, and blitz no problem. As usual my team was too scared to fight so I ended up catching some of them out of place. We still lost but here is the pic.


New LB meta


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This is ten percent luck, twenty percent skill
> Fifteen percent concentrated power of will
> Five percent pleasure, fifty percent pain
> And a hundred percent reason to go bat shhh insane!


This is ten percent Lux, twenty percent Swain
Fifteen percent silver boths from arrows of Vayne
Fifty five percent MF, she makin' it rain
And 100 percent reason to surrender this game
Singed....


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This is ten percent Lux, twenty percent Swain
> Fifteen percent silver boths from arrows of Vayne
> Fifty five percent MF, she makin' it rain
> And 100 percent reason to surrender this game
> Singed....












Also, I know I have seen a list of who normally wins (in theory) top lane with different champs. Does anyone have this?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This is ten percent Lux, twenty percent Swain
> Fifteen percent silver boths from arrows of Vayne
> Fifty five percent MF, she makin' it rain
> And 100 percent reason to surrender this game
> Singed....


Our team is 0 percent skill

0 percent strat

0 percent calling MIA on the map

50 percent newbies

50 percent luck

100 percent for me to not give a......


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Our team is 0 percent skill
> 0 percent strat
> 0 percent calling MIA on the map
> 50 percent newbies
> 50 percent luck
> 100 percent for me to not give a......










Great song


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> New LB meta


Ya, I told LB that she will off late game and end up feeding. LB said no she wont.

MFW


----------



## discipline

LoL gettin so big. I'm not huge on "e-sports" but its cool to see the game get as much attention as it has been.


----------



## prznar1

The bigger it gets, the more stupid people it attracts... how sad this is.


----------



## xJavontax

I hate Blitzcrank. So much. I hope that "champion" dies in a terrible, terrible fire.


----------



## prznar1

yea. i dont like him either. however you should try to play what you hate so much. i've found that nid or blitz are epic fun to play.


----------



## pfunkmort

I really think a fed riven is insufferable. Just sound and fury signifying nothing...and jesus the slows.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> I really think a fed riven is insufferable. Just sound and fury signifying nothing...and jesus the slows.


Currently 4-0 with her in ranked, I think I'll just insta lock her regardless. She can go mid top or jungle well, can even go bot lane decently.

Snowballs hard, and scales really well.


----------



## andyroo89

NEW SWAIN SKIN OMG!

http://leaguecraft.com/news/new-skins-preview-for-amumu-shyvanna-swain-206.xhtml


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> NEW SWAIN SKIN OMG!
> http://leaguecraft.com/news/new-skins-preview-for-amumu-shyvanna-swain-206.xhtml


Meh, just bought Northorn front.


----------



## novemberEcho

Hey everyone started to play lol about 1 year ago, got out of it for about 6 months until a week or so again.

Champions I play: Yi, Sivir, Annie, Ashe, Wukong, Jax, Poppy

my lol name is Kearnz

Cheers
Zane


----------



## prznar1

hmm, cassio is on free rotation and i'm thinking about buying her. however i do not know what build and in what order should i get. specially last item. sorc bots, rabbadons, rylai, wota, banshee, and?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> hmm, cassio is on free rotation and i'm thinking about buying her. however i do not know what build and in what order should i get. specially last item. sorc bots, rabbadons, rylai, wota, banshee, and?


Start boots +3 pots, get double dorans, then get revolver or Rylais. After you have both, get Deathcap, and then finish Wota, and get a Zhonyas or Void. Build order isn't important, try to be durable mid game (which is why I get revolver + Rylais). You can get deathcap after double dorans if ya want.

She is pretty OP, doesn't lose lane to anyone, has no mana problems with double dorans and clarity runes (constantly spam Q).

Q>E>W skill order, you can max E first, but maxing Q has far more benefits.


----------



## prznar1

Thx for tips


----------



## andyroo89

I almost hit 300cs on shaco i had to counter build their tristana. I bd a inhib, turret, and another inhib. alistar and volibear threw me dinner, and fed me.


----------



## prznar1

new rotation, new idiots that jumps on to normal game to test champ. ive played 5 games on bots to get a feel of cass, and so far did not lost mid. MOAR STUPIDITY PLS!

EDIT:
well, playing with friends, ending 14|4|10.
2nd game even better, 15|4|18 and nearly twice the dmg done then earlier. she is so fun and easy to play







but smart casts are must have on her. there is no time to do any additional clicking with her.


----------



## Zackcy

Riven is so stupidly overpowered. Currently 6-0 with her in ranked. This is my most ridiculous score with her to date, but each game I usually have at LEAST 3/1 KD, dominate my lane, and destroy teamfights.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> hmm, cassio is on free rotation and i'm thinking about buying her. however i do not know what build and in what order should i get. specially last item. sorc bots, rabbadons, rylai, wota, banshee, and?


I usually go 2 Dorans, Sorc Boots, WotA, Rylai, DeathCap, I never tried Zhonya because you're not Kennen and it would be pretty useless.


----------



## Zackcy

>.>


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Currently 4-0 with her in ranked, I think I'll just insta lock her regardless. She can go mid top or jungle well, can even go bot lane decently.
> Snowballs hard, and scales really well.


She is not a very good jungle, and have never gone mid with her, but love using her for top she can destroy, and she is the only hero I have gotten a penta on.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I almost hit 300cs on shaco i had to counter build their tristana. I bd a inhib, turret, and another inhib. alistar and volibear threw me dinner, and fed me.
> *snip*


So I dodged a normal game last night because someone insisted on going AP ezreal mid. I didn't feel like wasting 20 mins of my time because of that guy. After seeing that picture of the AP tristana, maybe I judged him too quickly (probably not)....


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I usually go 2 Dorans, Sorc Boots, WotA, Rylai, DeathCap, I never tried Zhonya because you're not Kennen and it would be pretty useless.


Agreed. You're much better off with a Void Staff than Zhonya's. You really only want to get a Zhonya's if around mid game you have become the focus of the enemy team in team fights or are being tower dove. The hourglass is a preferred item for champions like Fiddlesticks, Morgana and Kennen who can use their ultimates and follow with the hourglass active.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So I dodged a normal game last night because someone insisted on going AP ezreal mid. I didn't feel like wasting 20 mins of my time because of that guy. After seeing that picture of the AP tristana, maybe I judged him too quickly (probably not)....


I've carried many games on AP Ez, and have two shot other AP carries and AD carries alike.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So I dodged a normal game last night because someone insisted on going AP ezreal mid. I didn't feel like wasting 20 mins of my time because of that guy. After seeing that picture of the AP tristana, maybe I judged him too quickly (probably not)....


Oh you are one of those people.

In all seriouness, AP ez works. It's not optimal, but it works.





Also: Why the sudden rise of jungle pantheon?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Oh you are one of those people.
> In all seriouness, AP ez works. It's not optimal, but it works.


Just last night because I was only going to get like one or two games in







.


----------



## Crunkles

That video from stoning is pretty sick, and I've had moments like that myself. You feel kind of useless when your spells are down, but when they're up and they hit you them they might as well say gg.


----------



## andyroo89

AP tristana is snowball move, She got lucky this one time, and ended up going against a ryze that fed her.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> AP tristana is snowball move, She got lucky this one time, and ended up going against a ryze that fed her.


She can dominate a game as AP if not held in check, especially if going against a Vlad.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> She can dominate a game as AP if not held in check, especially if going against a Vlad.


*tristana rocket jumps* *vlad pools* Problem?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Also: Why the sudden rise of jungle pantheon?


Prob because of OddOne


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Prob because of OddOne


I was watching Hotshotgg (I think it was him) go top with trundle. I am suprised I haven't seen anyone else mimic that as well







. I have to say it was funny watching him troll the other other team with his pillar. He would chase people around the map and and only pillar them to block them.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> *tristana rocket jumps* *vlad pools* Problem?


You wait until he's wasted his pool to burst him... it isn't that hard, I do it on Veigar all the time.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Dayummmmmm

1 week w/o playing, comes back to ranked

Result? Carried the team 7/1/5


----------



## Zackcy

9-1 with Riven, might break 1300 again


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> She can dominate a game as AP if not held in check, especially if going against a Vlad.
> 
> 
> 
> *tristana rocket jumps* *vlad pools* Problem?
Click to expand...

Draiin in pool form with fiddles, vlad mad.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Draiin in pool form with fiddles, vlad mad.


A wild Soraka appeared

Vlad saved


----------



## thatleftnut

Just doing as the original post. Hi. I play Lee sin. haha


----------



## Rit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I was watching Hotshotgg (I think it was him) go top with trundle. I am suprised I haven't seen anyone else mimic that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to say it was funny watching him troll the other other team with his pillar. He would chase people around the map and and only pillar them to block them.


Dyrus from TSM does that too it's quite funny.


----------



## Zackcy

Tried out a full armour page (minus quints) on Irelia, blind pick. Crossed my fingers..........

Laned against Tryndamere


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Tried out a full armour page (minus quints) on Irelia, blind pick. Crossed my fingers..........
> Laned against Tryndamere


LOL xD


----------



## TheOddOne

Will do anything to get new mouse, elo boosting or w/e


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Will do anything to get new mouse, elo boosting or w/e


lol, you don't play with me no more anyways


----------



## andyroo89

no one plays with each other anymore


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Also: Why the sudden rise of jungle pantheon?


Because my predictions said so.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Sigh

I quit

See you all in 2 months

Community is stupid


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Sigh
> I quit
> See you all in 2 months
> Community is stupid


With D3 release, I thought the community would only improve.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> With D3 release, I thought the community would only improve.


I played D3 last night, and will do the same tonight. Need a break from LoL.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I played D3 last night, and will do the same tonight. Need a break from LoL.


Me too, but I am kind of sad about it because there are a few heros free this week that I enjoy playing and I don't have them unlocked. Maybe I will still fit in a few normal games for fun.


----------



## Marafice Eye

OK, DL'd this the other night, did the tutorial and battle practice training, and played 2 bot matches to get the feel (have also watched a few live games). Total newb at MOBA's but this seems pretty fun, any tips from you guys that are worth noting? I doubt I'm going to do player matches just yet until I get a better feel for the game.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Me too, but I am kind of sad about it because there are a few heros free this week that I enjoy playing and I don't have them unlocked. Maybe I will still fit in a few normal games for fun.


Might as well, D3 is out now and you can play whenever once it's fully functional. So enjoy the free champs while you can!







I own them all so have no need to play any week haha. I can just come and go as I please







Been playing far too long...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> OK, DL'd this the other night, did the tutorial and battle practice training, and played 2 bot matches to get the feel (have also watched a few live games). Total newb at MOBA's but this seems pretty fun, any tips from you guys that are worth noting? I doubt I'm going to do player matches just yet until I get a better feel for the game.


Play custom games if you can find any before you hit level 10, believe they give you XP still. They also don't affect your win/loss ratio and allow you to play with real people. Also, ignore anyone who calls you noob or rages. By that I mean hit tab while in game and click the little talk bubble on the right side of the pop up that aligns with their name. The community can be a terrible place when alone and new. Many low levels are people who are making new accounts for various reasons. The biggest thing that will help is to watch lots of different live streamer and see what kind of things they do, not who they play and how. The hardest thing in the game to get used to is how you should kill creeps and when. The next hardest is when to attack other players, combined with when you should follow them underneath a turret to get a kill (this is called diving).

My biggest advice, don't buy any champions for a while, and don't buy any runes until you're level 20. IP is a very valuable thing in this game. So saving it to buy runes once you hit level 20 is a life saver later on, once you hit level 20 you can buy Tier 3 runes which are the best. Look to build basic rune pages when you do, an AD page (Attack Damage) and an AP (ability power) page.

Edit: Make sure to try every champ while leveling in bot games, this is the reason for not buying champs. I have a friend who has only recently started playing different champs because we play a gamestyle in customs called "All random all bottom" (or ARAB) on the dominion map. Playing different champs allows you to see how they work and know what to expect when they come at you. Once you've played a bunch of champs and found a role you like and a champ, buy them and focus on learning them better when you can. When to do all this is subjective, others may disagree with my tactic, but I found it the most beneficial when leveling my smurf account which is now level 20.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> OK, DL'd this the other night, did the tutorial and battle practice training, and played 2 bot matches to get the feel (have also watched a few live games). Total newb at MOBA's but this seems pretty fun, any tips from you guys that are worth noting? I doubt I'm going to do player matches just yet until I get a better feel for the game.


I think crunkles wrote that up perfectly without overwhelming you with information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Edit: Make sure to try every champ while leveling in bot games, this is the reason for not buying champs. Playing different champs allows you to see how they work *and know what to expect when they come at you*.


I think ^ this is worth pointing out again. Nothing worse than spending a lot of IP on a champ and after several games you decide you don't enjoy their play style. Also, IP cost does not reflect how strong or weak they are.

As you get more and more experienced, you can always ask more specific questions on here. Also, try to understand why a live streamer does something instead of mimicking it.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think crunkles wrote that up perfectly without overwhelming you with information.
> 
> I think ^ this is worth pointing out again. Nothing worse than spending a lot of IP on a champ and after several games you decide you don't enjoy their play style. Also, IP cost does not reflect how strong or weak they are.
> As you get more and more experienced, you can always ask more specific questions on here. Also, try to understand why a live streamer does something instead of mimicking it.


That's a good point. I haven't watched any live streams, just a few matches via the game launcher to get an idea of the flow of everything. I noticed the trend of most games lasting between 30-40 minutes. It mostly seems hit and run which is I assume to build gold to buy gear? then once a team gets the gear they need, they usually end up annihilating the other. ANd I don't mean total landslide, the scores seem pretty well balanced until the last 5 min or so.

I already made the mistake of buying a champ. I got like 400 riot points for hitting level 2 or 3 or something and I bought Ashe (I liked her during the tutorial and battle practice) so I'm not sure if I should regret that decision or not since the couple bot rounds I've played I've enjoyed.

Couple of questions though. I was looking at all the champs on the store just to look at them all, and they list the various roles for each but I couldn't find a description of some of them. Like what is a Carry, or a Jungler? Also, as for XP, the couple bot matches I played (which is under the custom games so I guess that's what you mean) gave me some XP and IP. Should I play some more bot matches with the free champs to get a feel for them? Or is it better to jump into custom player matches?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> That's a good point. I haven't watched any live streams, just a few matches via the game launcher to get an idea of the flow of everything. I noticed the trend of most games lasting between 30-40 minutes. It mostly seems hit and run which is I assume to build gold to buy gear? then once a team gets the gear they need, they usually end up annihilating the other. ANd I don't mean total landslide, the scores seem pretty well balanced until the last 5 min or so.
> I already made the mistake of buying a champ. I got like 400 riot points for hitting level 2 or 3 or something and I bought Ashe (I liked her during the tutorial and battle practice) so I'm not sure if I should regret that decision or not since the couple bot rounds I've played I've enjoyed.
> Couple of questions though. I was looking at all the champs on the store just to look at them all, and they list the various roles for each but I couldn't find a description of some of them. Like what is a Carry, or a Jungler? Also, as for XP, the couple bot matches I played (which is under the custom games so I guess that's what you mean) gave me some XP and IP. Should I play some more bot matches with the free champs to get a feel for them? Or is it better to jump into custom player matches?


http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/League_of_Legends_Wiki is a good place to look up terminology, skills and other general stuff.

Custom bot games are great for learning a new hero and leveling up. I still do those games so I can take my time and try to understand the hero's abilities better. Then you can try out co-op AI games to play with real people but against computers.

Don't regret anything when you play this game. Just learn and move on







. Nothing you can do know that you have Ashe other than enjoy playing her.

The "hit and run" that you see is the people in their lanes trying to get the killing blow on creep (the minions that fight in lanes) and avoid taking damage from the other team. A killing blow on creep gives you money. That money is used to buy gear that will make you stronger. If you can get more money than the other team, you generally will be stronger (this is a very generalized statement) and that helps you win the match. Killing enemy champions also gives the killer and any on the team that helped kill money. That is why you don't want to die unless its benificial to sacrifice yourself. If you die a lot to someone else, you "feed" them money and they can get items faster than you and generally have a easier time killing you again. *Note* computer bots work differently, they get items based on how long the game has been going on. You should still try to not die to them.

Team fights are when your team gathers together in an attempt to finish the game. 5 people together can kill a tower faster. This is where you will also have 5v5 fights instead of your 2v2 or 1v1 fights. The team that "wins" the team fight has free control over the map because they just killed the other team. Every game will be different on when this happens.

Hopefully this helps some!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Thanks, going over the wiki now. Seems being a carry in this is a good thing compared to being one in MMOs and such.


----------



## Zackcy

Duo Q with TheOddOne, lose 2 games in a row.

There goes a 8 game winning streak.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Duo Q with TheOddOne, lose 2 games in a row.
> There goes a 8 game winning streak.


13 armor Soraka


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 13 armor Soraka


11 :/


----------



## andyroo89

Look who has been jungling shaco again :3


----------



## Zackcy

There is a special place in hell for people who play Shaco in blind pick.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> There is a special place in hell for people who play Shaco in blind pick.


as well as a special place in hell for people that talk at the theater.


----------



## TheOddOne

Only noobs who can't win in normal play Shaco in blind pick HUEHUEUHUHE


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> There is a special place in hell for people who play Shaco in blind pick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> as well as a special place in hell for people that talk at the theater.












Jungle shaco is annoying.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Only noobs who can't win in normal play Shaco in blind pick HUEHUEUHUHE


please.


----------



## prznar1

New textures for summoners rift incoming!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> New textures for summoners rift incoming!


Seen it, it looks nice. I like the new shop keeper.


----------



## The Thumb

Sorry if this is a repeat post, I feel like it might be, but I did a search and came up empty.

Anyways, I have been in the mood for a new character and I already have a few tanks, solo tops, carry's and mid's. Basically everything but support.

Who is your favorite support and why? What champion do they support best?

I will get soraka for sure because she's only 450ip, but I wouldn't mind picking up a 975 rp support champ too.

suggestions?


----------



## prznar1

Taric is a hell of a support. Other thoughts, Nunu, Sona, Alistar, Janna (however i do not like her, but she is very good support). Most liked by me is nunu. attack and movement speed buff is just epic. great support for ashe. + nice harrsment and incredible slow that will greatly synergize with movement speed buff. and ofc incredible ulti. However main problem with him is that he dont have any harder cc like stun on silence. cant rly protect ad carry from bad situations. Slow is good cc but cant rly stop enemy attacks. That is why it's best for Ashe (her ult) as she can initiate when she pleases and you just keep her blood warm ;D Also i like playing with him because i like to summon Ashe.

Blitz is also crazy stuff and very funny to play. Dat grab xD. Lulu seems like good support also. Played with her (she was supporting me) few times and came out very good, if the summoners knows what to do with her.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat post, I feel like it might be, but I did a search and came up empty.
> Anyways, I have been in the mood for a new character and I already have a few tanks, solo tops, carry's and mid's. Basically everything but support.
> Who is your favorite support and why? What champion do they support best?
> I will get soraka for sure because she's only 450ip, but I wouldn't mind picking up a 975 rp support champ too.
> suggestions?


Strongest supports in my opinion are Janna, Soraka, Sona, and Alistar. It is proven time and time again that Janna is the current support queen if played properly. Alistar is a beast with tons of CC and has the ability to jungle as well. Honestly, I would look into playing one of these four and then go from there. There is obviously other choices with Leona, Taric, Nunu, Lulu, and Blitz. Lulu is also very strong right now, but is 6300 so that is up to you.

WC'ing kit should come tomorrow







May be away from games for the weekend getting it working







No bueno


----------



## hello im sean

Anyone kinda let done by the new champ? sound like another Talon. Hooray for re-used abilities etc. again, thanks riot...


----------



## prznar1

Already on PBE?


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hello im sean*
> 
> Anyone kinda let done by the new champ? sound like another Talon. Hooray for re-used abilities etc. again, thanks riot...


I haven't been excited about a new champ in a very very long time, probably since Fizz.

Anywho played on the new textured SR, it does look pretty, I'm not sure if it's because of the re-texture but does Kennen navigate funny, kind of heavy to move? Never played with him before, just bought him on the beta so no frame of reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Already on PBE?


no


----------



## 218689

So... Hi! Im new to League of Legends. Im about to unlock my first new champion and Im looking for advise on whitch ones I should look into, and fits my playing style. I have done some matches against bots just to get familiar with the gameplay mechanics and to test out some strategies.
I prefer skermishing over prolonged periods of time, so I need a ranged champion with either high defence or high attack and speed.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> So... Hi! Im new to League of Legends. Im about to unlock my first new champion and Im looking for advise on whitch ones I should look into, and fits my playing style. I have done some matches against bots just to get familiar with the gameplay mechanics and to test out some strategies.
> I prefer skermishing over prolonged periods of time, so I need a ranged champion with either high defence or high attack and speed.


Graves


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> So... Hi! Im new to League of Legends. Im about to unlock my first new champion and Im looking for advise on whitch ones I should look into, and fits my playing style. I have done some matches against bots just to get familiar with the gameplay mechanics and to test out some strategies.
> I prefer skermishing over prolonged periods of time, so I need a ranged champion with either high defence or high attack and speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graves
Click to expand...

Teemo.

Seen tons of Teemo's dominate. Rarely see a Graves do anything.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I'd say Caitlyn is probably the easiest, that is if you're looking on dropping some real money or saving up for quite awhile. If not yi can easily run you to the 20's, not a ranged I know.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Teemo.
> Seen tons of Teemo's dominate. Rarely see a Graves do anything.


Ur joking

Buy Graves. One of the best AD carry in the game right now. High sustain due to passive, great burst at lvl 6. DPS like a baus


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Teemo.
> Seen tons of Teemo's dominate. Rarely see a Graves do anything.


lol? I don't know if you're serious or not.... Graves is by far the easiest AD carry to win dominate on. Teemo takes some time to get proficient enough to lane against anyone top, which he can. He just has a greater learning curve than Graves when it comes to learning how to face your typical lane opponents. Top varies far more than bot lane, and there are some tops that if you don't know exactly how to deal with them, they will destroy a Teemo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ur joking
> Buy Graves. One of the best AD carry in the game right now. High sustain due to passive, great burst at lvl 6. DPS like a baus


^ This


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Teemo.
> Seen tons of Teemo's dominate. Rarely see a Graves do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Ur joking
> 
> Buy Graves. One of the best AD carry in the game right now. High sustain due to passive, great burst at lvl 6. DPS like a baus
Click to expand...

No I wasn't joking.

I have seen ALOT more "good" Teemos than Graves.

No need to insult. I personally think Teemo is great carry. Graves is good too, but I would take Teemo over Graves.

And that's that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> No I wasn't joking.
> I have seen ALOT more "good" Teemos than Graves.
> No need to insult. I personally think Teemo is great carry. Graves is good too, but I would take Teemo over Graves.
> And that's that.


Teemo is a highly situational player and can be a great pub stomper with mushroom nukes, but at the end of the day he is like any other stealth player; highly predictable. Shrooms are worthless against a good team that wards and buy oracles. Sure you can still put them in a bush, but let's face it, good players know to look out for that crap. As far as carrying goes, I would hardly consider Teemo a carry by any measure. Carry is defined by having the ability to carry the team. Unless you are playing against bots or crap players, if a Teemo is dominating, something is wrong.

Graves on the other hand is a fairly tanky ranged DPS with an awesomely strong mid range game. He has great defensive abilities in smokescreen and that jump back thing. Due to his strong mid range game and tanginess, he actually is a carry and can also consistently dominate his lane when babysat by a support.


----------



## hello im sean

I'm a fairly experienced league player and for the sake of saving a lot more reading I agree with above completely. Graves is a really good AD champ. Lots of burst damage and great defense for an AD carry.

Edit: however you're gouing to change your main a lot till you find something you like. Don't put all your eggs in one basket so early! Try all the free champs every week. Even if only to see how their abilities work to counter them later


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just to add on.

General rules about players getting killed by shrooms:

1. Was it in a bush? If yes, totally your fault. You should know after one encounter with any halfway decent Teemo's that bushes will be shroomed. If it wasn't in the bush, well buy Oracles then and don't let it happen again.

2. If you get killed by shrooms again, refer back to rule number 1.


----------



## Alchemist07

Hi all, im new to LoL, only about 2 wks old, just wondering is there some kind of "guild" (i know there arent proper guilds in LoL) where fellow OCN can play w each other or something?

Anyway my username in LoL is "Alchemist007" if that helps.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Get me a video with a good Teemo vs a good Graves

Then we'll talk


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Get me a video with a good Teemo vs a good Graves
> Then we'll talk


Its not hard, just use blinding dart constantly (with enough CDR)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Get me a video with a good Teemo vs a good Graves
> Then we'll talk


Teemo versus any AD is not really a good matchup due to Teemo's blinding dart which causes AD DPS players to cry. In the larger scheme of the team game however, Teemo is not really an impressive champ.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> No I wasn't joking.
> I have seen ALOT more "good" Teemos than Graves.
> No need to insult. I personally think Teemo is great carry. Graves is good too, but I would take Teemo over Graves.
> And that's that.


Graves was free recently, and he's one of the main AD carries to pick, hence why you see more bad ones. Most people who play Teemo only do now because they fixed his poison not too long ago on his auto attacks so people feel like he was super buffed, when in reality that's how he always was, just with a bug on his poison. Those who you still see playing Teemo are largely those who play him a lot like myself, so you're more likely to see a good Teemo than a good Graves. It's not that Teemo is bad, just not nearly as good at carry a game as any ranged carry. Don't get me wrong, I've carried plenty of games on Teemo, but it is far harder.


----------



## Zackcy

Teemos autoattack range is too short, and he doesn't have any good steroids other than E which is very poor.

Graves will do a lot more damage than Teemo with the same gold/items.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Graves was free recently, and he's one of the main AD carries to pick, hence why you see more bad ones. Most people who play Teemo only do now because they fixed his poison not too long ago on his auto attacks so people feel like he was super buffed, when in reality that's how he always was, just with a bug on his poison. Those who you still see playing Teemo are largely those who play him a lot like myself, so you're more likely to see a good Teemo than a good Graves. It's not that Teemo is bad, just not nearly as good at carry a game as any ranged carry. Don't get me wrong, I've carried plenty of games on Teemo, but it is far harder.


I stand by my comment that if Teemo carries the team, something had gone seriously wrong.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Teemo.
> Seen tons of Teemo's dominate. Rarely see a Graves do anything.


Shall I post my winrate up here ?


----------



## prznar1

looking forward for the next patch, but not for the next nub op bruiser champ....


----------



## Lhino

That patch looks amazing, saw it this morning. I have been waiting for an art upgrade and it is cool that they are improving frame-rates while doing it too. Not a problem for me, but my friend with integrated HD 3000 graphics can finally play it with stable FPS hopefully. Graphics on Summoner's Rift look so good now. Ashe upgrade kicks ass. Looking forward to it







. But yeah that Darius guy looks OP. Does he have mana?


----------



## Zackcy

Why do people play Ashe? She is boring and is quite terrible in solo quenue. Bad, like jungle warwick tier bad..

Aw well, time for some more terrible ranked games.


----------



## prznar1

WW terrible? man... dont wait for 6th lvl to gank!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> WW terrible? man... dont wait for 6th lvl to gank!


Grab red buff, tell team mates to initiate and hope for the best.

That said, I've been trying to play Mordekaiser but I've been having a LOT of trouble with him early game. Late game he's just destructive...but early on..man..I feel like he's one of the weakest characters...at least when I play him.


----------



## prznar1

You are doing it wrong then. Morde is the only counter on yorick, the best solo to.... wait, morde is best solo toper. When minions will come, you just stand between melee fighters and mages and spam your spells to keep the shield at full. Noone will touch you and you will have all minions for yourself. most important is to get giant belt instead of hex asap and most people with braindead are getting hex







wota is right after rylai and mage bots. then warmog, hourglass and abbysal. tanky ap morde to OWN. Also as people may get quicksilver sash to counter you, try to finish someone with the ult. Best is to ult any ad carry, TONS of free shield.

About ww and red buff. Dont forget about WWs E. So little people got away from my ganks ;D Somehow i'm always ending with positive stats as Warwick, win or lose always positive kill-death ratio.

EDIT:
Well i will tell a bit more about Morde. Runes: quints hp flat, marks mr pen flat, seals armor flat, glyphs mr flat or per lvl. ap 9|21|0 masteries. Summoner spells - ignite and ghost. Starting with bots and 3 potions. And do not forget about directing your pet when you got it. Max your E spell then Q.

Oh and remember, you are an off tank, not a pure tank that can defend your team mates with his cc, shields or kicks or initiate fight. You are there to DPS. Never take a role of one and only tank in team.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> You are doing it wrong then. Morde is the only counter on yorick, the best solo to.... wait, morde is best solo toper. When minions will come, you just stand between melee fighters and mages and spam your spells to keep the shield at full. Noone will touch you and you will have all minions for yourself. most important is to get giant belt instead of hex asap and most people with braindead are getting hex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wota is right after rylai and mage bots. then warmog, hourglass and abbysal. tanky ap morde to OWN. Also as people may get quicksilver sash to counter you, try to finish someone with the ult. Best is to ult any ad carry, TONS of free shield.
> 
> About ww and red buff. Dont forget about WWs E. So little people got away from my ganks ;D Somehow i'm always ending with positive stats as Warwick, win or lose always positive kill-death ratio.
> 
> EDIT:
> Well i will tell a bit more about Morde. Runes: quints hp flat, marks mr pen flat, seals armor flat, glyphs mr flat or per lvl. ap 9|21|0 masteries. Summoner spells - ignite and ghost. Starting with bots and 3 potions. And do not forget about directing your pet when you got it. Max your E spell then Q.
> 
> Oh and remember, you are an off tank, not a pure tank that can defend your team mates with his cc, shields or kicks or initiate fight. You are there to DPS. Never take a role of one and only tank in team.


Mm..yeah..I usually try to be the initiator and that's not good for me..I might have to try giants belt instead of hextech. I'm noticing hextech is becoming less and less useful for many characters especially akali.


----------



## Zackcy

WW can't gank pre lvl 6. No gap closer. No CC. If you die to a WW gank, you might want to go have a mental examination.

Morde top is terrible. I destroyed a Morde top with jungle Udyr. No escapes, no CC. Easy as piss to gank. Maybe even pre lvl 6 WW can gank him









But seriously, Morde is a terrible solo top.


----------



## prznar1

Zackcy i dont know what game you play then...


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


Not quite 1080p but I run fully maxed at 1680x1050 with the FPS staying above 60 constantly. Running on a Phenom II X4 955 BE (non-OC'd) and an XFX HD6870.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Zackcy i dont know what game you play then...


Ok how is he a good solo top?

Any bruiser with a gap closer will destroy him. Majority of the AP solo tops will destroy him. He needs to push his lane to get shield. If you position yourself well, he can only hit you or the minions, which means you can always outtrade him if you don't stand in your minions.

The guy naturally pushes hard and has no escapes. None. Nothing. He doesn't have any CC. Any competent jungler will destroy you.

I would rather play Cassipeia top than Morde top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


I run it maxed with my sig rig.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


Maxed 1920x1200 on sig rig.

Shouldnt be hard to max even tho its probably poorly optimized.


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


I'm using a gtx 460 and it works just fine 1080p maxed out 60 fps.


----------



## TheOddOne

Morde is best toper, what are you smoking ? he gets destroyed by Kennen/Talon, so how is he the best solo toper? he has no escape ... he's only good vs noobs, and I mean noobs, like the people who think he's even worth playing.
@Bigal: I can play it max with my 6950 oc'd


----------



## BloodyRory

I play AD Tristana, last game I went 15 - 4.


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet guys. Thanks for the info! Just figuring out what certain new cards will do.


----------



## Zackcy

I love Jax. Seriously. I love just bashing people's heads.


----------



## bigal1542

So for the guys on the PBE (I haven't been on there in ages), how's the new guy?


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


I get about 100fps fully maxed full screen at 1920x1080.

monitor is 23"
cpu - 2500k
gpu - 560ti


----------



## Zackcy

Darius feels stupidly strong. His abilties all have really low mana costs (40/45/50). All of them have great scaling. I don't what to max. The pull that gets a higher % armour pen per lvl. The onhit modifier that scales really well with lifessteal and lvls. His passive is really good for chasing and trading. His ultimate honestly feels like the worst part of kit for me. It's not up to snuff with an Olaf E for the majority of the game, but it does have scaling.

He seems like a really good fighter. Triforce core for sure. Your W means a guaranteed phage proc, and it also procs and applies sheen.

His base atk speed and atkspeed/lvl is pretty high too. You can chop through everything with the zeal component of Trinity.


----------



## droozel

I can max lol on both of my sig rigs


----------



## TinDaDragon

Darius' ult refreshes if it's the killing blow

OP


----------



## prznar1

what? so a +300 base dmg at 1st lvl ult with no cd when used to finish someone? is riot taking to much drugs or what? dafuq they are thinking?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> what? so a +300 base dmg at 1st lvl ult with no cd when used to finish someone? is riot taking to much drugs or what? dafuq they are thinking?


Deals extra damage if the target has the stacks up.

Double OP


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Darius feels stupidly strong. His abilties all have really low mana costs (40/45/50). All of them have great scaling. I don't what to max. The pull that gets a higher % armour pen per lvl. The onhit modifier that scales really well with lifessteal and lvls. His passive is really good for chasing and trading. His ultimate honestly feels like the worst part of kit for me. It's not up to snuff with an Olaf E for the majority of the game, but it does have scaling.
> He seems like a really good fighter. Triforce core for sure. Your W means a guaranteed phage proc, and it also procs and applies sheen.
> His base atk speed and atkspeed/lvl is pretty high too. You can chop through everything with the zeal component of Trinity.


His bleed is OP, too OP


----------



## prznar1

LoL starts to be more and more boring... same story as always with new champion. and ofc they do pretty much only new champions. refreshing summoners rift is cool and ok but still they should focus on creating new map. maybe sudden death or ctf?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> LoL starts to be more and more boring... same story as always with new champion. and ofc they do pretty much only new champions. refreshing summoners rift is cool and ok but still they should focus on creating new map. maybe sudden death or ctf?


I don't get why people want a new map. Master them first. I'm pretty sure no one knows all the places that you can/can't flash through. There's no need for a new map imo


----------



## prznar1

i know all of those on summoners rift ;p also why i would need to master something in order to play something else?


----------



## SinX7

Hey guys! Been playing for a couple days now. Would like to play with more people who are playing everyday cause I love this game! And I been playing for 3 days straight!

My favorite champ is Xin Zhao. But I don't mind trying out other Champs as I play.

So if you're a active player on LoL, team player and friendly, and don't mind teaching me the tricks of the trade of the games and champ (building, skill, etc.) add me on LoL. I play everyday!

xVisuth
North America.


----------



## xJavontax

I get 60+ FPS everything cranked up at 1440x900. I'm running a Core i3-2100 and a 5670 1GB.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't get why people want a new map. Master them first. I'm pretty sure no one knows all the places that you can/can't flash through. There's no need for a new map imo


Something called variety. Plus I play games because they're fun, and playing the same map over and over gets old after a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i know all of those on summoners rift ;p also why i would need to master something in order to play something else?


^^this


----------



## xJavontax

I would gladly pay a few bucks for another map. The game is free, they have free champions every week, I wouldn't mind paying for another map. Or map pack.


----------



## Zackcy

I love pink taric. Taric + Graves is such a fun lane.


----------



## TFL Replica

Can Darius beat Panth 1v1?


----------



## BloodyRory

I was playing with my friend for his first game yesterday and he died and caused the first blood in 1:30. I told him to back up, and then he proceeds to charge at the 2 people in our lane and die. He then said that he was a melee character and is supposed to attack people like that.. >.<

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## The Thumb

Don't worry. I've got a homie that tends to feed too.


----------



## BloodyRory

He also had a beginner bot match that lasted an hour and a half and they nearly lost..

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys random question. Anyone that can max LoL at 1080p, and I mean fully max. What card are you using? CPU too if it has any bearing on LoL (not sure if it does or doesn't).


I max LoL at 1920*1080 with a AMD 1100T BE and Xfire 6970s, no OC with about 90-220 FPS (varies on what's going on in game)

@Zack- Agreed on Morde being a terribad top lane. He is really only suited for mid if playing anyone without a mental handicap, and he doesn't provide a huge amount to the team other than a small amount of burst dmg unless he gets hardcore farmed/fed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey guys! Been playing for a couple days now. Would like to play with more people who are playing everyday cause I love this game! And I been playing for 3 days straight!
> My favorite champ is Xin Zhao. But I don't mind trying out other Champs as I play.
> So if you're a active player on LoL, team player and friendly, and don't mind teaching me the tricks of the trade of the games and champ (building, skill, etc.) add me on LoL. I play everyday!
> xVisuth
> North America.


My first advice to you in your quest to play LoL, don't play Xin Zhao. He is quite underpowered, since he was once very OP and they hit him with the nerf hammer.

I've met and talked to Morello and other rioters on the subject of why they make champs OP. Basically, the idea is everyone wants their favorite champion to be OP for at least some amount of time. Why have it so your favorite champ is always the worst in the game? And their idea on gaming, as well as many pro gamers is that things aren't OP or unfair or cheating, its utilizing what the game has in the most effective way to produce the desired result: winning. Stop making assumptions that everything has to be one way and you'll be a better player, at least that's what "Blitz" told us







If you know the pro gaming scene you'll know who I'm talking about.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I was playing with my friend for his first game yesterday and he died and caused the first blood in 1:30. I told him to back up, and then he proceeds to charge at the 2 people in our lane and die. He then said that he was a melee character and is supposed to attack people like that.. >.<
> Sent from my HTC Merge.


Knowing when to commit is what separates decent players and baddies in that game. Some people just never get a clue, others need only a few deaths to figure it out.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> My first advice to you in your quest to play LoL, don't play Xin Zhao. He is quite underpowered, since he was once very OP and they hit him with the nerf hammer.
> I've met and talked to Morello and other rioters on the subject of why they make champs OP. Basically, the idea is everyone wants their favorite champion to be OP for at least some amount of time. Why have it so your favorite champ is always the worst in the game? And their idea on gaming, as well as many pro gamers is that things aren't OP or unfair or cheating, its utilizing what the game has in the most effective way to produce the desired result: winning. Stop making assumptions that everything has to be one way and you'll be a better player, at least that's what "Blitz" told us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know the pro gaming scene you'll know who I'm talking about.


Who do you recommend me to play? I was thinking of trying Darius, Talon, Lee Sin, or Graves for now. Like I said, I want to get use to all or most of the champs and learn their proper builds and what I need to do.

But I usually rotate my champs every now and then to see and get the feel of the champs. But I don't always play as Xin Zhao, he's just my favorite cause he looks bada**! xD


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Who do you recommend me to play? I was thinking of trying Darius, Talon, Lee Sin, or Graves for now. Like I said, I want to get use to all or most of the champs and learn their proper builds and what I need to do.
> But I usually rotate my champs every now and then to see and get the feel of the champs. But I don't always play as Xin Zhao, he's just my favorite cause he looks bada**! xD


For now, I'd recommend only playing free champs if you're not level 30. This allows you to save IP for tier 3 runes once you're level 20. Runes are one of the most important things in the game, besides skill of course.

Of the champs you listed, I haven't seen Darius yet but he'll prolly be OP, Lee Sin is one of the stronger junglers/top laners even after his previous nerf, and Graves is a strong bot lane.

Talon is hard to play at a high level of play because he requires a lot of farm to pump out damage. But if you know when you're able to get a kill, you can easily carry a game on him. He is basically a champ that can quickly take someone from 50% hp to 0% if they aren't stacking tons of armor and HP.

"I don't always play Xin Zhao, but when I do at least I look bada**..." Don't get me wrong, I love Xin. That's why my sig rig is named after a line about him in a song made by Area of Defect I believe, he just isn't what he used to be in his glory days. Now I just play him when I'm bored. Although I also haven't played LoL since D3 came out, and I rage far less when gaming now that I am taking a break. If I didn't enjoy LoL so much I would consider never going back lol.


----------



## TheOddOne

Talon is best mid


----------



## TFL Replica

Where are you guys finding info on Darius? I don't see him anywhere.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> For now, I'd recommend only playing free champs if you're not level 30. This allows you to save IP for tier 3 runes once you're level 20. Runes are one of the most important things in the game, besides skill of course.
> Of the champs you listed, I haven't seen Darius yet but he'll prolly be OP, Lee Sin is one of the stronger junglers/top laners even after his previous nerf, and Graves is a strong bot lane.
> Talon is hard to play at a high level of play because he requires a lot of farm to pump out damage. But if you know when you're able to get a kill, you can easily carry a game on him. He is basically a champ that can quickly take someone from 50% hp to 0% if they aren't stacking tons of armor and HP.
> "I don't always play Xin Zhao, but when I do at least I look bada**..." Don't get me wrong, I love Xin. That's why my sig rig is named after a line about him in a song made by Area of Defect I believe, he just isn't what he used to be in his glory days. Now I just play him when I'm bored. Although I also haven't played LoL since D3 came out, and I rage far less when gaming now that I am taking a break. If I didn't enjoy LoL so much I would consider never going back lol.


Ah alright. Well I guess I'll just play around with the free champs from now on, so I can see their strength and weakness and learn how to build and play them.

Thanks for the helpful advice!









@TFL - Check the LoL website or their Wiki's


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Where are you guys finding info on Darius? I don't see him anywhere.


Here's a video about him. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0mcU07VsOM

And here are some patch notes.

He looks pretty good.

Edit: Sorry, should stress that they're unofficial patch notes from the PBE or something.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Talon is best mid


Vs a squishy AP. If Talon goes mid, just send Yorick at him


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Anyone experience problems using borderless mode? I always play lol in borderless, but today it would only run at 15fps or so, really stuttery, and I could only fix it by going to fullscreen.

I also just went from 1300 -> 1400 elo today only playing Janna


----------



## Zackcy

Cass with armour seals and cloth 5.

Easy.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Cass with armour seals and cloth 5.
> Easy.


Pretty much, cloth armor to start counters Talon very easily. Sad but true.


----------



## BloodyRory

I'm only level 13 right now..

I've only learned how to play tristana also, no other champions yet.

I just bought ziggs, slowly learning how to play him in pve matches.

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I'm only level 13 right now..
> I've only learned how to play tristana also, no other champions yet.
> I just bought ziggs, slowly learning how to play him in pve matches.
> Sent from my HTC Merge.


Glad to see you're learning, LoL is pretty easy to get the hang out of it, you should be fine once you reach level 30, then comes ranked games, where you will meet feeders of the light a.k.a Zackcy who only runs 11 armor vs Vayne/Ali bot, or Princess Celestia who plays Yi err day err day.
YOLO


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Glad to see you're learning, LoL is pretty easy to get the hang out of it, you should be fine once you reach level 30, then comes ranked games, where you will meet feeders of the light a.k.a Zackcy who only runs 11 armor vs Vayne/Ali bot, or Princess Celestia who plays Yi err day err day.
> YOLO


OLOY - Only Losers Obey YOLO


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> OLOY - Only Losers Obey YOLO


You
Obviously
Love
Oreos


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You
> Obviously
> Love
> Oreos


I hate Oreos


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ....
> I've met and talked to Morello and other rioters on the subject of why they make champs OP. Basically, the idea is everyone wants their favorite champion to be OP for at least some amount of time. Why have it so your favorite champ is always the worst in the game? And their idea on gaming, as well as many pro gamers is that things aren't OP or unfair or cheating, its utilizing what the game has in the most effective way to produce the desired result: winning. Stop making assumptions that everything has to be one way and you'll be a better player, at least that's what "Blitz" told us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know the pro gaming scene you'll know who I'm talking about.


Thats messed up. What essentially happens is theres a big pile of items/champions that no one plays much or takes seriously because they're underpowered compared to the FOTM op champ. If it was balanced we could all pick whatever champ we like and then the better player wins. If you want to feel op, play bots.

my .02$ anyway


----------



## Tduckro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Thats messed up. What essentially happens is theres a big pile of items/champions that no one plays much or takes seriously because they're underpowered compared to the FOTM op champ. If it was balanced we could all pick whatever champ we like and then the better player wins. If you want to feel op, play bots.
> my .02$ anyway


What ELO are you?


----------



## TinDaDragon

I feel like Riot make Graves free way too often


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I feel like Riot make Graves free way too often


Often enough to make people here think Teemo was better than him.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Often enough to make people here think Teemo was better than him.


Lol

Not this again xD


----------



## prznar1

So new rotation and new free champs. Instead of summoning Varus as most enemies are doing im summoning Graves from free rotation or Vayne and having tons of fun while i do so







Sometimes free rotation annoys me so much, but this time im so happy with it xD


----------



## prznar1

LOL, Graves can burst teemo do death and cover his body with smoke.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone remember the good o' days where stealth characters like Teemo could just sit there with 3 sunfire capes and kill you passively with DOT?


----------



## The Thumb

Yorick has always been in the back of my mind as "that champ that would be cool to have, but is he worth the ip or rp?"

Well now that is is on sale, I am definitely tempted to buy him. What do you guys think of him? Do you play him a lot? Should I buy him?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Yorick has always been in the back of my mind as "that champ that would be cool to have, but is he worth the ip or rp?"
> Well now that is is on sale, I am definitely tempted to buy him. What do you guys think of him? Do you play him a lot? Should I buy him?


Yorick was always incredibly annoying to play against, but ultimately, there are better champs out there for team comps IMHO. It all comes down to matchups during the laning phase, skill levels being equal and what not. For instance, I use to main Anivia mid and teleporting mids like Ez and Kass would make me cry.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

I am posting, in this thread. I am winning.

summoner name - Theodotus Alduin, level 22 atm

I play a mean Lulu.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone remember the good o' days where stealth characters like Teemo could just sit there with 3 sunfire capes and kill you passively with DOT?


Eve+Twitch+Sunfire = OMGDATDEEP


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> I am posting, in this thread. I am winning.
> summoner name - Theodotus Alduin, level 22 atm
> I play a mean Lulu.


Lol has a strict No Skyrim Allowed


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Yorick has always been in the back of my mind as "that champ that would be cool to have, but is he worth the ip or rp?"
> 
> Well now that is is on sale, I am definitely tempted to buy him. What do you guys think of him? Do you play him a lot? Should I buy him?


Perhaps wait until he's free to try him? I bought him, and whilst he isn't a bad champ I didn't have as much fun with him as some of the others. Mind you, I find Varus somewhat boring as well.

I like Lulu, Maokai, Lux, Trundle, Rammus, Brand, Zilean, Hecarim, Veigar, etc.


----------



## BloodyRory

I can play a good ad carry ( my friend calls my role that), as tristana. Anybody play support well in bot lane? my league of legends name is Bloodyrory.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinX7

I don't mind lol. But don't blame me if I get some of your kills xD


----------



## zwano

im kind of done with league for a while i have spent like 300 bucks on there though so ill def. be back!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I give up, our lovely morg and shen feed, jungle doesn't gank, but I'm reported. I'm just going to rank troll until I get ban #10.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwano*
> 
> im kind of done with league for a while i have spent like 300 bucks on there though so ill def. be back!


Try ARAMs if you haven't. Much more fun than normal games. I practically play them exclusively now.


----------



## CravinR1

Can someone suggest me a good build for Graves?

I play a AD ashe and you guys say Graves is great


----------



## prznar1

typical as goes with all ad carry. but you should start with blood thirster and start building ie from crit item. graves needs ad item for better burst dmg. 100 vs 80 + life steal and 800 gold less.


----------



## TFL Replica

I thought Darius would be a Demacian character. A heroic name that represents good and justice plastered onto a vile man with an axe. What's next? A dual machine gun wielding murderer named Mother Theresa? (Actually that would be sick)


----------



## droozel

Actually that the IDEA, propose it to Riot


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I give up, our lovely morg and shen feed, jungle doesn't gank, but I'm reported. I'm just going to rank troll until I get ban #10.


That is why you ban shen and morg everygame!

People think they are so OP, you HAVE to play them if they aren't banned. Then they feed.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I thought Darius would be a Demacian character. A heroic name that represents good and justice plastered onto a vile man with an axe. What's next? A dual machine gun wielding murderer named Mother Theresa? (Actually that would be sick)


Teresa of the Faint Smile ?


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Xonipher

Just bought and tried Darius for the first time. Never been more satisfied in this game, ever.


----------



## Zackcy

I really underestimate mumu.

Counter jungling isn't that strong anymore.


----------



## BloodyRory

You mean nunu?

Sent from my HTC Merge.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zwano*
> 
> im kind of done with league for a while i have spent like 300 bucks on there though so ill def. be back!


You must have just started...


----------



## hello im sean

so hows the new champ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> You mean nunu?
> Sent from my HTC Merge.


He means Amumu, the green yordle mummy, the only GOOD yordle. I hate yordles.... only good one is a dead one, or undead.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He means Amumu, the green yordle mummy, the only GOOD yordle. I hate yordles.... only good one is a dead one, or undead.


But...... but Rumble. He is like the best champion. And he's a yordle.

Ever look up to a yordle?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> But...... but Rumble. He is like the best champion. And he's a yordle.
> Ever look up to a yordle?


I stand by my comment. The only good Rumble is one that has been ejected from his robot.


----------



## drjoey1500

Wait a sec, just realized. Doesn't Darius ult encourage kill stealing? I mean you finish them off and still have your ult so....


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Wait a sec, just realized. Doesn't Darius ult encourage kill stealing? I mean you finish them off and still have your ult so....


You still have the problem of range and mana. I usually have a hard time getting a third kill in a 5v5 team fight due to mana. E.g. Kog's ult IMO is more KS encouraging than Darius'. But in the end it's all up to the responsibility of the player. If I see that my team is in danger I'll pop all the ults I can to try to save them, but if my team is leisurely picking off the other team one by one then I'll save my ult.


----------



## TinDaDragon

If your team is cool, then they let you get a penta

If not, you steal a penta


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> If your team is cool, then they let you get a penta
> If not, you steal a penta


Lulz; a true member of the LoL community


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Wait a sec, just realized. Doesn't Darius ult encourage kill stealing? I mean you finish them off and still have your ult so....


It's not kill stealing. His ulti does a LOT of damage. In a teamfight, it is best to finish people off as you can pump out more and more true damage.

This is team game. Your team's job is to win. By "kill-stealing" you are really helping your team win.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Just bought and tried Darius for the first time. Never been more satisfied in this game, ever.


you mean on beta? i've tried hin, and never seen more op champion before.


----------



## Simca

I think the Ashe update is fabulous.

Very nice work on her model and i LOVE her new splash art.


----------



## Zackcy

I don't care about viabilitiy, getting Xin. Time to BE A MAN


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I don't care about viabilitiy, getting Xin. Time to BE A MAN


Should have gone Mantheon then.


----------



## TinDaDragon

9000th reply


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I don't care about viabilitiy, getting Xin. Time to BE A MAN


We must be swift as the coursing river


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 9000th reply


Actually 8,999th according to the forum page. This should be 9,000 unless someone beat me









Edit: Yep, George beat me, but that makes this post OVER 9000!!!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 9000th reply


This is unbelievable... when I made this thing, I didn't really expect anyone to join









I'm glad it's grown to a huge group of people now though


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> This is unbelievable... when I made this thing, I didn't really expect anyone to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's grown to a huge group of people now though


Didn't know you made this :|

@ME, My post was 9000th. :\


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Actually 8,999th according to the forum page. This should be 9,000 unless someone beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yep, George beat me, but that makes this post OVER 9000!!!


For me my post is 9001 and tindadragon is 9000


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Didn't know you made this :|


Yep way back when... Almost 2010 lol


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Lulu claims post #9007

Also, yay for Summoner's Rift update!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Anyone knows where I can get an old IDE HDD?

just like 40GB is fine. I wanna start my own website


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Anyone knows where I can get an old IDE HDD?
> just like 40GB is fine. I wanna start my own website


For super cheap?

Craigslist or a local pawn shop? lol

Newegg also has some refurbished ones for $20


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For super cheap?
> Craigslist or a local pawn shop? lol
> Newegg also has some refurbished ones for $20


Like under $10

Lookin at CL right now.

Dunno any pawn shop xD


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Like under $10
> Lookin at CL right now.
> Dunno any pawn shop xD


You got a pawn america around you? There's a ton where I live.

If not, google may be your friend there









You may even have to go old school and look in the classifieds, or even put one saying youll take an old computer off someones hands (it actually costs cash to get rid of them legally so people will give em to you for free)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> You got a pawn america around you? There's a ton where I live.
> If not, google may be your friend there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may even have to go old school and look in the classifieds, or even put one saying youll take an old computer off someones hands (it actually costs cash to get rid of them legally so people will give em to you for free)


Thanks for the awesome tips

I shall go ask the school's tech guy. His room is full of P4 comps xD


----------



## Simca

Lux is my new favorite character to play. I get horrendously fed on her quite easily. Sadly I still can't carry a bad team with her..even when I have 22 kills and 19+ assists.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> It's not kill stealing. His ulti does a LOT of damage. In a teamfight, it is best to finish people off as you can pump out more and more true damage.
> This is team game. Your team's job is to win. By "kill-stealing" you are really helping your team win.


In most cases. However if your ks keeps the rest of your team from getting kills then they'll all be weak and you could lose once the enemy team learns how to counter/focus you.


----------



## SinX7

Darius ain't that bad xD


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Darius' ulti is broken though.
It is only supposed to relieve cooldown if you GET the kill. Says it in the description and all the previews.

It does even if you do NOT.

I like him alot actually. The ulti timing is so predictable, epic, and hilarious. All of us sit in skype while playing and yell ULTI out together when I do it or even when an enemy Darius do it. It's so funny.
It kind of is a kill stealing champion. But honestly, "kill stealing" shouldn't be an issue in a real game. That is noob stuff. Darius getting a ks is a positive action.
Quote:


> In most cases. However if your ks keeps the rest of your team from getting kills then they'll all be weak and you could lose once the enemy team learns how to counter/focus you.


I mean, I guess so? But the chances of him getting so many more kills than your entire team can keep up does not sound too possible. He is not THAT OP, yet alone be able to be all over the map at once. Unless you're team fighting from the start of the match.


----------



## Xonipher

So far this is my Darius build.

CDR Boots
Frozen mallet
Frozen Heart
Black Cleaver
Maw of Malmortius, or another Black Cleaver

For the last item, I go GA, Warmogs, or Thornmail.

By the time I reach lvl 18 my CDR is unnecessarily high at 53% so I sell the CDR boots and buy boots of swiftness.

Out of curiosity, tomorrow I'm going to try out my personal AD build on him.

BG's Boots
I.E.
2x Bloodthirsters
2x PD's


----------



## Arterial

I guess im gonna save my RP again, since they didn't release the Shyvana skin I was waiting for..


----------



## Zackcy

If the person you ulti dies within half a second of your ulti, it refreshes the CD.


----------



## andyroo89

2nd best game as shaco.


----------



## Zackcy

Madreds is meh on Shaco. GA is way better.


----------



## Zackcy

Lost a 4v5 ranked game. Team decides they dont' want to group for objectives, gets caught so many times. When they finally group, they are so ahead they win a 5v4 teamfight w/o a single death. Fed Ryze and Vayne do work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lost a 4v5 ranked game. Team decides they dont' want to group for objectives, gets caught so many times. When they finally group, they are so ahead they win a 5v4 teamfight w/o a single death. Fed Ryze and Vayne do work.


There is a reason why I quit LoL. So many idiots, baddies, and noobs in that game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Madreds is meh on Shaco. GA is way better.


are you kidding me? I had to get madreds because of their yorick, shyv, and riven.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is a reason why I quit LoL. So many idiots, baddies, and noobs in that game.


I think I'll take another break and play more TF 2 pugs. I wish Valve carried about comp TF2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> are you kidding me? I had to get madreds because of their yorick, shyv, and riven.


IE + PD + Trinity melts tanks, and it's all physical damage. Just get a Last Whisper for pure tank melting


----------



## TinDaDragon

Haven't played for 2 weeks now cause of a ranked problem.

Not going back soon


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Haven't played for 2 weeks now cause of a ranked problem.
> Not going back soon


I've played maybe 2 games in the last half year.


----------



## andyroo89

this is how it feels when I play ziggs.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm taking a hiatus from LoL, anybody who is interested in helping me get my first win of the day please pm me


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm taking a hiatus from LoL, anybody who is interested in helping me get my first win of the day please pm me


Easy bots.
They're quick and you can't get dragged to a loss by feeders so I play easy bots if I don't have much time that day.

I'm almost sure you still get the full 150 bonus but the rest of the IP is slashed because you're playing on beginner mode.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Easy bots.
> They're quick and you can't get dragged to a loss by feeders so I play easy bots if I don't have much time that day.
> I'm almost sure you still get the full 150 bonus but the rest of the IP is slashed because you're playing on beginner mode.


Sad thing is I don't wanna spend 20 minutes to play bots...when I can just play a DotA game


----------



## Zackcy

Is there a fast way to just plummet to 600 elo? I am done with the 1200s.

7 loss streak OP, nerf plz.


----------



## BloodyRory

I like the new graphic design a lot, it looks a lot cleaner, so it's actual much nicer. Also the ashe model is cool, hopefully they can change some other older champions that they have in the future?

Also was it just the original skin they changed or was it all of her skins?


----------



## Onions

it was her model.. so teh base char itself includign all skins


----------



## Zackcy

All the skins were changed. Her utlimate was even changed. The arrows ashe shoots are now coloured the same as the skins (for the non defautl).


----------



## Zackcy

9 game losing streak in ranked.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 9 game losing streak in ranked.


How do you deal with this?

I lose 2 games and I'm like fk this and stuff


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you deal with this?
> I lose 2 games and I'm like fk this and stuff


lol im even worse then you i lose one lane fight and its over im rdy to uninstall... lol i actually did once XD


----------



## prznar1

You all should play blitz







epic grabs between minions ROCKS!


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't always play ranked, but when I do, my LoL is uninstalled.


----------



## SinX7

Play ranked they said, it will be fun they said.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Play ranked they said, it will be fun they said.


5v5 rank is fun. Solo queue you have to play tank or support every time it seems as no one else does or is any good at it.


----------



## prznar1

Well... solo queue is broken, only duo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Well... solo queue is broken, only duo.


I had a 10-1 win/loss rate with Taric in Duo Rank before I quit.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had a 10-1 win/loss rate with Taric in Duo Rank before I quit.


That is almost like cheating. I love me some taric support, when you have an AD that follows up, you can easily 100-0 people once you hit 6.

From almost 1281 to <1191 in one day. I am quite amazing.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> That is almost like cheating. I love me some taric support, when you have an AD that follows up, you can easily 100-0 people once you hit 6.
> From almost 1281 to <1191 in one day. I am quite amazing.


OP


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arterial*
> 
> I guess im gonna save my RP again, since they didn't release the Shyvana skin I was waiting for..


That skin is pretty cool. Black Dragon Shyvana. I like the Ironscale Shyvana Skin I bought a lot though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lost a 4v5 ranked game. Team decides they dont' want to group for objectives, gets caught so many times. When they finally group, they are so ahead they win a 5v4 teamfight w/o a single death. Fed Ryze and Vayne do work.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason why I quit LoL. So many idiots, baddies, and noobs in that game.
Click to expand...

I feel your pain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Is there a fast way to just plummet to 600 elo? I am done with the 1200s.
> 
> 7 loss streak OP, nerf plz.


15 from me. You're nowhere near my suffering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I like the new graphic design a lot, it looks a lot cleaner, so it's actual much nicer. Also the ashe model is cool, hopefully they can change some other older champions that they have in the future?
> 
> Also was it just the original skin they changed or was it all of her skins?


All skins were changed including the splash art except the Amethyst Ashe. All of them look better EXCEPT woad ashe. Woad Ashe sucks hard now when it used to be the best almost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 9 game losing streak in ranked.


6 more to go..Maybe I had more than 15 now that I think about it. I went from 1350 to 1125. It was horrendous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't always play ranked, but when I do, my LoL is uninstalled.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had a 10-1 win/loss rate with Taric in Duo Rank before I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is almost like cheating. I love me some taric support, when you have an AD that follows up, you can easily 100-0 people once you hit 6.
> 
> From almost 1281 to <1191 in one day. I am quite amazing.
Click to expand...

I am sad right there with you.


----------



## CravinR1

I've been using Morgana while she's free this week. I like her.

Granted i'm only playing in intermediate bots but she seems to be able to push towers really great, after her W gets level 3 she can take minions out fast to push the tower. Also her Q roots them for 2 seconds, so good for gang banging opponent champions

I get Q at level one then focus on : R W Q E, with a E at level 4

Any thoughts on Morgana?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I've been using Morgana while she's free this week. I like her.
> 
> Granted i'm only playing in intermediate bots but she seems to be able to push towers really great, after her W gets level 3 she can take minions out fast to push the tower. Also her Q roots them for 2 seconds, so good for gang banging opponent champions
> 
> I get Q at level one then focus on : R W Q E, with a E at level 4
> 
> Any thoughts on Morgana?


OP.

She's almost always banned in ranked.

Her R is what really screws people. Everyone gets stunned. Match that with Zhonya's and you can ult while being immune.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> OP.
> She's almost always banned in ranked.
> Her R is what really screws people. Everyone gets stunned. Match that with Zhonya's and you can ult while being immune.


So in unranked games she should do well? I'm thinking of purchasing her and have never played a ranked game. I'm only level 15 or something, so still a noob


----------



## Zackcy

I'm going to keep playing ranked games for IP.


----------



## prznar1

Having morgana is good cos sometimes in ranked she is not banned, if you have first pick you can change her with someone.


----------



## Zackcy

DFG Swain is ridiculous. 50% of someone's health in one boom.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> DFG Swain is ridiculous. 50% of someone's health in one boom.


Ya this has been known, and it scales with his E


----------



## Simca

Morgana is only so OP as you know how to play her. She doesn't interest me all that much. Not my play style. Lux on the other hand is very much my playstyle apparently. She's one of the few mids I thoroughly enjoy playing. I'm not sure I've lost a game with her yet. Wait, nvm, I did. I was 19/9/22 though.


----------



## TheOddOne

Morgana is not even OP what are you guys smoking ? Pantheon + Soraka wreck her, it isn't hard to dodge her Q, oh wait, she's indeed OP, IN ELO HELL


----------



## Zackcy

Intresting. Reading a reddit thread on Sona being fragile. I always thought she was stupidly weak since the nerfs in the Naut patch. Garbage sustain, and if you try to poke at a kill lane, you die.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> DFG Swain is ridiculous. 50% of someone's health in one boom.


Try it with veigar







.


----------



## Simca

Ionian Master Yi skin is terrific. Beautiful skin.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Try it with veigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Veigar doesn't have an ability that amplifies it though









DFG Talon...........


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Intresting. Reading a reddit thread on Sona being fragile. I always thought she was stupidly weak since the nerfs in the Naut patch. Garbage sustain, and if you try to poke at a kill lane, you die.


Saw that one too this morning








Yea I used to main Sona, until I realized there was better supports such as Soraka/Taric/Janna/Alistar. Since then I started using Blitz, and haven't used Sona since I stopped which was like 5-6 months ago. I did buy the Guqin skin, I miss it. Might pick up back up later tonight









BTW I started using Amumu again, and now I think he'll be my main jungle for a long while











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ionian Master Yi skin is terrific. Beautiful skin.


Yea I was thinking about picking it up when it was on sale, since I wanted it. But I already had Headhunter, not to mention I don't like using Yi anymore as he's not viable once you start playing serious. He is a fun champion though


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Veigar doesn't have an ability that amplifies it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DFG Talon...........


No but he has virtually unlimited ability power.


----------



## Simca

Wow..you know who's really annoying? Fed Lee Sin that just build HP and armor. So tanky...


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Recent victory against an interesting enemy team...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Recent victory against an interesting enemy team...


TBH I've always wanted to try this, but my friends never has the time to do it


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Yeah, they said in the match that they did it because it was the birthday of the guy playing Nunu and he requested it. Was a fun match, if you got caught in the enemy team you were basically not allowed to leave, ever, because of their CC, as my friend playing Udyr found out. The loading screen made our entire team "***" as soon as we were in, as expected.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Yeah, they said in the match that they did it because it was the birthday of the guy playing Nunu and he requested it. Was a fun match, if you got caught in the enemy team you were basically not allowed to leave, ever, because of their CC, as my friend playing Udyr found out. The loading screen made our entire team "***" as soon as we were in, as expected.


Lol yea









BTW Anyone else watching TSM Invitational's?
I'm enjoying every second of it









http://www.justin.tv/tsmtournaments/popout


----------



## TheOddOne

Chaox triple kills, too good


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Recent victory against an interesting enemy team...


Now you have got me interested haha.

I've been looking for new ways to spice up the game.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Glad to see you're learning, LoL is pretty easy to get the hang out of it, you should be fine once you reach level 30, then comes ranked games, where you will meet feeders of the light a.k.a Zackcy who only runs 11 armor vs Vayne/Ali bot, or Princess Celestia who plays Yi err day err day.
> YOLO


I don't think a horse would play the game really well...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> My first advice to you in your quest to play LoL, don't play Xin Zhao. He is quite underpowered, since he was once very OP and they hit him with the nerf hammer.


Ah , i believe you meant SUPER OP KILLING 1V5 PENTAKILL MACHINE WHOSE ONLY DOWNTIME IS YOUR RESPAWN TIMER.


----------



## The Thumb

YAY! Just hit lvl 30 tonight!

I think I am gona throw in 20 bucks for some rp. Who should my celebratory champions be? I have atleast 1/2 champs per role. Just looking for someone unique.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wow..you know who's really annoying? Fed Lee Sin that just build HP and armor. So tanky...


I love it too , i can just ignore him.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> YAY! Just hit lvl 30 tonight!
> 
> I think I am gona throw in 20 bucks for some rp. Who should my celebratory champions be? I have atleast 1/2 champs per role. Just looking for someone unique.


What style of champ do you like?

I think Lulu is a really fun champion to play, and Volibear is pretty awesome.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> I love it too , i can just ignore him.


600 base damage from his kick, his passive + base AD hursts, and his Qs still hurt. If you are a squishy, Lee Sin will hurt even if he builds AP.


----------



## MKBOT

volibear and ryze are some of my favorite champs to play. havent played since D3 came out lol.


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> What style of champ do you like?
> I think Lulu is a really fun champion to play, and Volibear is pretty awesome.


I was thinking lulu, her ult is pretty cool and I am getting tired of playing soraka.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKBOT*
> 
> volibear and ryze are some of my favorite champs to play. havent played since D3 came out lol.


I have both of those champs, love them.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Oh snap, are you the same TheOddOne playing right now? If so, what happened with the entire team DC?


Where's Andy when you need him ? Entire team got DDOS'd GG


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> What style of champ do you like?
> I think Lulu is a really fun champion to play, and Volibear is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking lulu, her ult is pretty cool and I am getting tired of playing soraka.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she's good fun. I put a rabo and four archangel's on her and she's really strong









Have you tried Maokai? I love spamming the little sapplings champ-seeking bombs.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> I was thinking lulu, her ult is pretty cool and I am getting tired of playing soraka.
> I have both of those champs, love them.


Lulu is best champion.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Lulu is best champion.


Annoying yordle trash.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Annoying yordle trash.


You just don't like being turned into a squirrel.


----------



## Degree

I wish I could live in the TSM House


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I wish I could live in the TSM House


I would go for the Evil Genius Lair....that ish is balllerrrrrrr


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I wish I could live in the TSM House


Ya, they seem like a really nice mature group of guys. I bet their place is clean all the time.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ya, they seem like a really nice mature group of guys. I bet their place is clean all the time.


Everyone's room but TheRainMan, who is no longer in TSM


----------



## discipline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Play ranked they said, it will be fun they said.


rofl yea no one will ever insult you or leave!


----------



## andyroo89

Hang out with friends they said, socializing is fun they said.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline*
> 
> rofl yea no one will ever insult you or leave!


There is nothing wrong with being insulted. People get mad at yell at people in ranked. It is part of the game.

People who can't handle it are far worse. People who just give up the moment people start to argue, ugh.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being insulted. People get mad at yell at people in ranked. It is part of the game.
> People who can't handle it are far worse. People who just give up the moment people start to argue, ugh.


When the enemy team argues, I take advantage of that and start racking up kills.


----------



## Simca

I just report pretty much every game. Anything that bothers me warrants a report.

Makes me feel like they're being banned for stupidity. That stops me from trolling.

"START RED, DAMNIT, THAT'S THE BETTER ROUTE."

Reported. I'll find a reason later.


----------



## prznar1

I'm not reporting in every game, but pretty much close to this. Somehow i feel like it is happening way to often but what can i do when some are beyond any borders of stupidity.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just report pretty much every game. Anything that bothers me warrants a report.
> Makes me feel like they're being banned for stupidity. That stops me from trolling.
> "START RED, DAMNIT, THAT'S THE BETTER ROUTE."
> Reported. I'll find a reason later.


^Type of person who can't handle any criticism.


----------



## Xonipher

Soooooo I've been without internet for about, almost a week. Finally got it back. I've been aching to play darius again!


----------



## Zackcy

OK, much needed break.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Soooooo I've been without internet for about, almost a week. Finally got it back. I've been aching to play darius again!


TEACH ME HOW!
I would die without internet for a day


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> TEACH ME HOW!
> I would die without internet for a day


Read A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Zackcy

Who am I lying too, I am addicted.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Read A Song of Ice and Fire.


I'll just stick to my internet


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just report pretty much every game. Anything that bothers me warrants a report.
> Makes me feel like they're being banned for stupidity. That stops me from trolling.
> "START RED, DAMNIT, THAT'S THE BETTER ROUTE."
> Reported. I'll find a reason later.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Type of person who can't handle any criticism.
Click to expand...

Not really. That was just a stupid made up example. Never happened, but it shows that I will pretty much report for anything that bothers me.

I don't mind criticism, but when people go on and on and won't shut up and are constantly crying in game and f'ing up I'll report.

You're 1/7? Reported, intentional feeding.

You're afk for 2 minutes? Reported.

Your father died and you had to leave game. AFK/Leaving game, reported.

You used any foul language? Reported.

You cried all game? Negative attitude, reported.

I just had a kid cry cuz someone else left. the AFKer got reported and he got reported for negative atttitude


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> TEACH ME HOW!
> I would die without internet for a day


It's funny because I actually was more productive in the last week than the past 6 months.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not really. That was just a stupid made up example. Never happened, but it shows that I will pretty much report for anything that bothers me.
> I don't mind criticism, but when people go on and on and won't shut up and are constantly crying in game and f'ing up I'll report.
> You're 1/7? Reported, intentional feeding.
> You're afk for 2 minutes? Reported.
> Your father died and you had to leave game. AFK/Leaving game, reported.
> You used any foul language? Reported.
> You cried all game? Negative attitude, reported.
> I just had a kid cry cuz someone else left. the AFKer got reported and he got reported for negative atttitude


I hope you're joking.

These are the kind of ppl in LoL I don't get. Always crying and telling everyone to report for no reason. So stupid.

Its a game, I tend to give ppl the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Zackcy

So I lose elo because a 1400 elo player is on the enemy team playing Twitch and snowballing like crazy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My standards for reporting before I quit were:

- Long raging
- Feeding
- AP Teemo (nothing personal AP Teemo players, but almost every AP Teemo I have played with has sucked big donkey balls)
- Eve, let's face it, she sucks now (I report for trolling)


----------



## prznar1

I highly disagree with eve. She is still quite nasty in jungle as twich, wukong and shaco are too. yes easy to counter but before people will get those pink wards or oracles you and your mates can be already well fed.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not really. That was just a stupid made up example. Never happened, but it shows that I will pretty much report for anything that bothers me.
> I don't mind criticism, but when people go on and on and won't shut up and are constantly crying in game and f'ing up I'll report.
> You're 1/7? Reported, intentional feeding.
> You're afk for 2 minutes? Reported.
> Your father died and you had to leave game. AFK/Leaving game, reported.
> You used any foul language? Reported.
> You cried all game? Negative attitude, reported.
> I just had a kid cry cuz someone else left. the AFKer got reported and he got reported for negative atttitude
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're joking.
> 
> These are the kind of ppl in LoL I don't get. Always crying and telling everyone to report for no reason. So stupid.
> 
> Its a game, I tend to give ppl the benefit of the doubt.
Click to expand...

Benefit of what doubt? There's nothing to doubt. They're crying the entire game. It's f'ing annoying. They need to stop that crap.

They're 1/7+. There's nothing to see here. They're feeding.

I don't get people that argue that these people have a benefit of a doubt.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Benefit of what doubt? There's nothing to doubt. They're crying the entire game. It's f'ing annoying. They need to stop that crap.
> They're 1/7+. There's nothing to see here. They're feeding.
> I don't get people that argue that these people have a benefit of a doubt.


...so you never have a bad game?

crying is annoying. Ignore it.


----------



## volim

It gets annoying when people leave every single game for the entire game.

I hate it when people go 1/7 and blame the Jungler & other roles because they didn't get any ganks.

I hate it so much when people are generally horrible for their place, when they run in screaming Rambo focusing Mundo when Vayne is in front of him.

Oh, and don't even, don't even get me started when somebody rages, cries and cusses for the entire game.

If you qualify for any of the above, you will be reported. You should be reported.


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volim*
> 
> It gets annoying when people leave every single game for the entire game.
> I hate it when people go 1/7 and blame the Jungler & other roles because they didn't get any ganks.
> I hate it so much when people are generally horrible for their place, when they run in screaming Rambo focusing Mundo when Vayne is in front of him.
> Oh, and don't even, don't even get me started when somebody rages, cries and cusses for the entire game.
> If you qualify for any of the above, you will be reported. You should be reported.


Someone who focuses the tank in every team fight or can't keep their mouth clean if they get focused is one thing.

However, reporting someone for cursing once when they almost got a kill but ended up getting killed...I don't see how that could honestly bother you.

Unless it's a ranked match where everyone should be trying their hardest and know what they are doing, the possible ramifications are not worth reporting someone for a simple, one time offense. The only times I report people in normal games are then they cause us to lose.


----------



## prznar1

Sometimes blaming jungler seems legit. Jungler is the one who can turn the tide of battle. If something goes wrong on the lane, call him. If he dont show up, blaming him is ok imo.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Sometimes blaming jungler seems legit. Jungler is the one who can turn the tide of battle. If something goes wrong on the lane, call him. If he dont show up, blaming him is ok imo.


Not unless he thinks he can't make a successful gank, but if he could and doesn't, then you could report.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Not unless he thinks he can't make a successful gank, but if he could and doesn't, then you could report.


I hate those top lane people screaming for a gank because they are getting destroyed 1v1 and say that they lost top because of no jungler help. First off, you picked top solo lane... 2nd... dragon is up. No ganks for you till dragon dies! Learn to last hit under your tower.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I hate those top lane people screaming for a gank because they are getting destroyed 1v1 and say that they lost top because of no jungler help. First off, you picked top solo lane... 2nd... dragon is up. No ganks for you till dragon dies! Learn to last hit under your tower.


Exactly, they want a lvl 3 gank right off the bat because they are getting owned, which annoys me as a jungler.
Now I never play with randoms anymore.








Nevertheless, I always get good ganks now with the communications between my friends.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Exactly, they want a lvl 3 gank right off the bat because they are getting owned, which annoys me as a jungler.
> Now I never play with randoms anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I always get good ganks now with the communications between my friends.


If your top lane is getting destroyed level 3 ganks are some of the best. Enemy is pushed up to your tower, no wards, might not have boots, and I do have boots. Easy kill


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> If your top lane is getting destroyed level 3 ganks are some of the best. Enemy is pushed up to your tower, no wards, might not have boots, and I do have boots. Easy kill


Depends on the situation, but in your situation, then yes that is an easy kill and the perfect time to gank.


----------



## prznar1

Imo jungler should get one buff and just jump from lane to lane untill wards will show up.


----------



## Zackcy

Uninstalled.

I would talk any rager, flamer or racist any day over someone who absolutely sucks. Support alistar starts dorans. We have jungle noc and ahri mid. Can you guess how many ganks we had? One, after me badgering them for a good 10 minutes. I can't stand that.

If I continue to play, I will eventually climb. But I cant' stand raging when stuff like that happens, and ultimately I lose games because I rage. I would rather not play at all, then to play with bads. I can't handle them.


----------



## prznar1

The only solution for rankeds is to remove solo duo and let people play full premades teams, or extend the max players number in ranked teams, like for 30 players or even more.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> The only solution for rankeds is to remove solo duo and let people play full premades teams, or extend the max players number in ranked teams, like for 30 players or even more.


This is exactly what we need, I'm tired of doing solo queue with nothing but horrible players


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volim*
> 
> It gets annoying when people leave every single game for the entire game.
> 
> I hate it when people go 1/7 and blame the Jungler & other roles because they didn't get any ganks.
> 
> I hate it so much when people are generally horrible for their place, when they run in screaming Rambo focusing Mundo when Vayne is in front of him.
> 
> Oh, and don't even, don't even get me started when somebody rages, cries and cusses for the entire game.
> 
> If you qualify for any of the above, you will be reported. You should be reported.


Big yup there.

Especially the jungler part. As a person that mains the jungle most of the time because no one else wants it, I hate when people are crying for a gank and either:
1) Suck and are losing their lane.
2) Are pushed up and I can't do crap for them
3) Have fed their lane so badly that ganking it would most likely result in my death as well as theirs.
4) I gank and they're no where in sight until I'm almost dead or the person is under their tower and away from harm. I'm pinging you. Get your A over there and initiate. People don't realize that most successful ganks are won with the person initiating and the jungler coming in from behind.
5) I'm ganking other lanes and they're saying I'm useless and not ganking or doing the jungler's role because I haven't gotten to their lane yet. If I'm not in your lane it's because the opportunity hasn't presented itself. Stop pushing up. TRY DE-WARDING.

I know MANY people feel that it's the jungler's role to buy wards and stuff, but I personally feel that if YOU want a gank you should buy a pink and de-ward so that I can come gank successfully.

i CAN understand you're losing your lane BECAUSE the other jungler is ganking more than yours is. I can understand that, but if the other jungler isn't ganking, you shouldn't be losing the lane unless you're outplayed or they counter picked you. In that case you just be more careful and tower hug until I come gank.

Another thing I hate as a jungler is when someone gets ganked MULTIPLE TIMES and DOES NOT BUY WARDS.

It's like...are you daft?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Uninstalled.
> 
> I would talk any rager, flamer or racist any day over someone who absolutely sucks. Support alistar starts dorans. We have jungle noc and ahri mid. Can you guess how many ganks we had? One, after me badgering them for a good 10 minutes. I can't stand that.
> 
> If I continue to play, I will eventually climb. But I cant' stand raging when stuff like that happens, and ultimately I lose games because I rage. I would rather not play at all, then to play with bads. I can't handle them.


Or you could report? Try it. I've raged a lot less since I've gone trigger happy with the report button. Makes the game more bareable knowing that when the tribunal judges see their poor score, the chat log and everything else they're going to press the punish button.

Why show the Tribunal that you were just as much a kid as they were by raging in the chat log?

You may have uninstalled now, but you'll be back soon enough >


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Pet peeves that cause for immediate reporting after game:

- When top or mid gets ganked repeatedly and still has no wards.
- When I am the only one warding (happened very often) through the entire game. (mass reporting if we lose)
- If I am baby sitting and my lane partner fails to properly last hit. While I personally define 90+% as successful, I will be tolerant down to 75%.
- When I carry as a tank (should not happen but it does), I report all the people who picked carries.
- When someone steals my jungle when I am jungling.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Big yup there.
> Especially the jungler part. As a person that mains the jungle most of the time because no one else wants it, I hate when people are crying for a gank and either:
> 1) Suck and are losing their lane.
> 2) Are pushed up and I can't do crap for them
> 3) Have fed their lane so badly that ganking it would most likely result in my death as well as theirs.
> 4) I gank and they're no where in sight until I'm almost dead or the person is under their tower and away from harm. I'm pinging you. Get your A over there and initiate. People don't realize that most successful ganks are won with the person initiating and the jungler coming in from behind.
> 5) I'm ganking other lanes and they're saying I'm useless and not ganking or doing the jungler's role because I haven't gotten to their lane yet. If I'm not in your lane it's because the opportunity hasn't presented itself. Stop pushing up. TRY DE-WARDING.
> I know MANY people feel that it's the jungler's role to buy wards and stuff, but I personally feel that if YOU want a gank you should buy a pink and de-ward so that I can come gank successfully.
> i CAN understand you're losing your lane BECAUSE the other jungler is ganking more than yours is. I can understand that, but if the other jungler isn't ganking, you shouldn't be losing the lane unless you're outplayed or they counter picked you. In that case you just be more careful and tower hug until I come gank.
> Another thing I hate as a jungler is when someone gets ganked MULTIPLE TIMES and DOES NOT BUY WARDS.


Well said, as a jungler I agree with everything you said.

4 and 5 mostly.

4. I gank and teammate decides to back off because enemy is at their tower but I could tower dive. I'm at full health, my teammate is at fullhealth, enemy is less than half health. I exhausted enemy and towerdive my idiot teammate decides to go back and continue farming, enemy gets to less than 120 HP my teammate then decides to come back and get the kill when he could've gotten the kill and me getting out with half health and taking the tower down.

5. I see that top is doing perfectly fine and having item + farm advantage, but enemy keeps pushing bot, enemy jungler's keeps ganking and need ganks more than top does. So I only ganked bot within 15 minutes mark, top complains I don't gank at all and decides to go AFK. This happened today on my 3rd game in the morning.


----------



## Zackcy

Ok guys, this thread has become the official QQ club












Something to lighten the mood


----------



## Simca

They should have made Sion Karthas.

Funny and good mood lightener.

The end with amumu was hilarious.


----------



## andyroo89

They're doing good job of Q_Qing I barely post in this thread because of that.


----------



## droozel

What do you think about the new champion, Darius brother Draven?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> What do you think about the new champion, Darius brother Draven?


Looks like Beastmaster.


----------



## droozel

Yup, I was unstoppable with Darius all the week


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Yup, I was unstoppable with Darius all the week


Anyone can be unstoppable with him.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Yup, I was unstoppable with Darius all the week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone can be unstoppable with him.


----------



## prznar1

bought 6.5k rp, bought rune pages pack and tryndamere legendary skin <3. yes im showing off ;p


----------



## Myrtl

Anyone ever jungle poppy before? I had one jungling on my team last night and I had never really thought of that. Though I can't imagine the clear time is very fast, they seemed to pull off ganks well.


----------



## prznar1

poppy in jungle is powerfull, my friend is playing her in jungle quite often and it is working very well.


----------



## Zackcy

Poppy can't gank mid, but man she has the best tower dives out of any jungler.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> bought 6.5k rp, bought rune pages pack and tryndamere legendary skin <3. yes im showing off ;p


Brolaf is better








I need to get more RP so I can get Sad Robot Amumu and maybe the new champion coming out , or 7 rune pages


----------



## prznar1

sure brolaf is better, but im trynda player ;p ive played half of my games with him (700 win 600 lost)


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Poppy can't gank mid, but man she has the best tower dives out of any jungler.


Just takes patience, positioning and timing to do this. You got the 4 walls near the middle of the lane, and like you said she can tower dive so its easy enough to dive a mid laner since most are squishy.


----------



## Zackcy

Olaf? Tryndamere? I am seeing a trend here.


----------



## TheOddOne

I HAVE 10 LEGENDARY SKINS AND 80 NORMAL SKINS, YOU PEOPLE MAD ?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I HAVE 10 LEGENDARY SKINS AND 80 NORMAL SKINS, YOU PEOPLE MAD ?


Very

Has anyone seen Graves jungle?

I might try it out

Great W and E


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Assuming that Taric has help on blue, he is an AMAZING ganker. Targeted stun at level 4? Yes please!


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I HAVE 10 LEGENDARY SKINS AND 80 NORMAL SKINS, YOU PEOPLE MAD ?


Showing off with caps is not showing off...


----------



## GFreak45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Showing off with caps is not showing off...


YES IT IS SHOWING OFF DUH

JK, and anyone who posts like he did is obviously... your average LoL player...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Poppy can't gank mid, but man she has the best tower dives out of any jungler.


speak for yourself, i love pinning people on the walls to the left/right of a tower... "Cant gank me, hahaha.... oww"


----------



## Simca

Garen Jungle. Someone do it, post first time results.

lul.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Assuming that Taric has help on blue, he is an AMAZING ganker. Targeted stun at level 4? Yes please!


Lvl 2*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Garen Jungle. Someone do it, post first time results.
> lul.


Judgement does half damage to minions :/


----------



## prznar1

, Graves dont have a stun.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I HAVE 10 LEGENDARY SKINS AND 80 NORMAL SKINS, YOU PEOPLE MAD ?


Duh, with me being your sugar daddy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lvl 2*
> Judgement does half damage to minions :/


I find banks at level 2 quite risky personally.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I find banks at level 2 quite risky personally.


All the smart investors wait till at least 3 to try and cash in on first blood









I usually start boots 3, and gank the closest lane. You have enough armour to not take a lot of damage from creeps.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Olaf? Tryndamere? I am seeing a trend here.


I can't spot the trend, enlighten me? <3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> All the smart investors wait till at least 3 to try and cash in on first blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually start boots 3, and gank the closest lane. You have enough armour to not take a lot of damage from creeps.


I usually do it between 3-4 depending on how pushed the lanes are.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I usually do it between 3-4 depending on how pushed the lanes are.


I do it on 4 when I'm using Amumu for his bandage grab


----------



## Swift Castiel

Sup guys. Only been playing for a week or two, mainly Ahri, use to play Ashe. I'll be honest and up front about this: I pretty much only play Ahri because of Miyuko's cosplay of her (look Spiral Cats if you're interested).

But it's been fun. A nice change from SC2/BF/CoD. Not quite as srsface when you're pretty new to the game. Ahri is damn fun to play though. Gotta practice dem skillshots though, haha.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Sup guys. Only been playing for a week or two, mainly Ahri, use to play Ashe. I'll be honest and up front about this: I pretty much only play Ahri because of Miyuko's cosplay of her (look Spiral Cats if you're interested).
> 
> But it's been fun. A nice change from SC2/BF/CoD. *Not quite as srsface* when you're pretty new to the game. Ahri is damn fun to play though. Gotta practice dem skillshots though, haha.


----------



## AMD_Freak

hey guys I ended up with a LOL Champion Alistar code Is it even worth having? and Ill never play the game so I need to do something with it maybe the OP would like to give it away in some sort of contest, if its worth a flip.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> hey guys I ended up with a LOL Champion Alistar code Is it even worth having? and Ill never play the game so I need to do something with it maybe the OP would like to give it away in some sort of contest, if its worth a flip.


You can subscribe to Riot's youtube page for Alistar + his skin (unchained alistar)


----------



## znd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Very
> Has anyone seen Graves jungle?
> I might try it out
> Great W and E


I've jungled every champ and Graves has ok damage ouput in ganks but he lacks cc. Against lanes that have heavy cc he is beastly. He's also pretty durable in jungle because of his passive and the clear times are ok.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Sup guys. Only been playing for a week or two, mainly Ahri, use to play Ashe. I'll be honest and up front about this: I pretty much only play Ahri because of Miyuko's cosplay of her (look Spiral Cats if you're interested).
> But it's been fun. A nice change from SC2/BF/CoD. Not quite as srsface when you're pretty new to the game. Ahri is damn fun to play though. Gotta practice dem skillshots though, haha.


If hit lvl 30 and start playing ranked, people get all serious.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If hit lvl 30 and start playing ranked, people get all serious.


u nuts? it's even WORSE! atleast at low lvls (below lvl20) you can say that those are real newbies so you cannot blame them for everything (except a bit of thinking).


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Gotta practice dem skillshots though, haha.


Well, for skillshots practising, lux is da best. If you want to practise the timing with spells, get malz and try to hit someone with E. Atleast with those two champs ive learened skill shots, and how to time it


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Well, for skillshots practising, lux is da best. If you want to practise the timing with spells, get malz and try to hit someone with E. Atleast with those two champs ive learened skill shots, and how to time it


Skill shots practicing?

Get Ahri

Lux isn't even close to her level


----------



## prznar1

lol. Lux have a three skill shots, while Ahri have only one.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Actually Ahri has two skill shots, one being her Q (Orb of Deception), and the other her E (Charm). Also, Lux technically has 4 skill shots.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> lol. Lux have a three skill shots, while Ahri have only two.


No ziggs love?? 4 skill shots! Ok, I understand skill shots like Lux, Ahri, Morg, EZ.... are a little harder to land being long range, slow and narrow







.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Actually Ahri has two skill shots, one being her Q (Orb of Deception), and the other her E (Charm).


oh yes, always forgeting about that kiss ;D


----------



## andyroo89




----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Roses are red
Violets are blue
*insert site here* is down
This will do.


----------



## Zackcy

Guys

Guys

Guys.

Listen, guys. Guess what.

I found out the secret to free wins.










My first LEGENDARY!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

RWAR


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Guys
> Guys
> Guys.
> Listen, guys. Guess what.
> I found out the secret to free wins.
> *img*
> My first LEGENDARY!


My highest amount of kills with no deaths was 13-0 on jungle Trundle, would of been higher but MF got fed hard.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> My highest amount of kills with no deaths was 13-0 on jungle Trundle, would of been higher but MF got fed hard.


30/0 as shaco when I used the sunfire cape passive, back when they can stack


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 30/0 as shaco when I used the sunfire cape passive, back when they can stack


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My first was with Vlad, then there came the subsequent nerds like 10 patches in a row.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Guys
> 
> Guys.
> 
> Listen, guys. Guess what.
> 
> I found out the secret to free wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first LEGENDARY!


Seriously?

I've hit that a few times, but didn't think anything of it. I've hit 23/0 and thereabouts a few times.


----------



## prznar1

Lul when i started to play my rankeds, i was getting legendary in almost everygame with... Nasus! xD


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 30/0 as shaco when I used the sunfire cape passive, back when they can stack


Noob, 49/0 as Vayne...in bots.


----------



## prznar1

Have you seen the Draven abilities sneak peak? DAFUQ THEY ARE DOING? epic DPS due to one ability and passive, + insane burst from other skills? This game is already uber dynamic, why make it even more?


----------



## Simca

LOL

I love playing Shaco.

End game, even though you're kinda' crappy and super squish.. everyone's like...GET THE KLOWN!!!


----------



## Zackcy

6-0 with Sion in ranked, going to keep playing him till platinum


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


You sir, are officially creepy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Noob, 49/0 as Vayne...in bots.


Bots.....how exactly is that better?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> You sir, are officially creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bots.....how exactly is that better?


It's 49/0 :|

19 more than 30/0


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> You sir, are officially creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bots.....how exactly is that better?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It's 49/0 :|
> 19 more than 30/0


Against bots? That's not exactly an accomplishment.

Unless i read that wrong...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> You sir, are officially creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bots.....how exactly is that better?


We're a couple, we can joke around, you have problems good sir ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> We're a couple, we can joke around, you have problems good sir ?


<3


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I need a good 5's team! Tired of solo que ranked.

Add me, WizrdSleevz











I kinda like the new hero


----------



## prznar1

Um, I have found my girlfriend in LoL. Is it strange?


----------



## prznar1

Brunette, She is brunette haired ;p. Yes She gave me a proof and will come to my home for a month during current summer holidays. So is it still strange to find a girlfriend in LoL?


----------



## prznar1

What? You want to come to my home too? Double the girl, double the pleasure ;D


----------



## Cretz

I rage uninstalled (again). This game really is frustrating with randoms. If anyone has a spot in their 5s I'd be willing to give it a go. I'm not claiming to be a great player, but I'm not terrible. I primarily play AD.


----------



## prznar1

Draven ult is GLOBAL!




looks like im going to buy my first new champion right aftere premiere.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am a guy. lol.


awwww


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Draven ult is GLOBAL!
> looks like im going to buy my first new champion right aftere premiere.


He does look interesting. I have a feeling a lot of fail Dravens will be saying, "Why don't you use a champ that requires skill noob" to the other ranged carries beating him.


----------



## prznar1

True that. However his bro, Darius, is the most broken crap ive ever seen in this game. True dmg ult + no cd if he kills is so lame and stupid... Dafuq is this crap? Barely won a ranked against him... (we had a MAD mordekaiser xD and overall good team with great captain olaf).

I smell a thread wipe. :x


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> True that. However his bro, Darius, is the most broken crap ive ever seen in this game. True dmg ult + no cd if he kills is so lame and stupid... Dafuq is this crap? Barely won a ranked against him... (we had a MAD mordekaiser xD and overall good team with great captain olaf).
> I smell a thread wipe. :x


Darius is not OP. Not even close.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Darius is not OP. Not even close.


lol u must be nuts.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Darius is not OP. Not even close.


1/10 for making me reply.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> lol u must be nuts.


Easy as hell shut down. He is a poor jungler, and his top lane is so easy to exploit.

He is easy to kite, his ultimate is just that; an ultimate

People just cry OP cause they are bad.

/2cents

ANYWAYS, I have yet to play a game with Sion in 1200 elo that didn't end in 20 minutes, either due to rage or DC or something.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does flash still exist in this game?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does flash still exist in this game?


Yes it does.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does flash still exist in this game?


Exist? Yes

Use? Not so much


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Exist? Yes
> Use? Not so much


Flash Is the most used skill next to , your Own Champions Abilities.

Ive played LoL for over I wanna saw 2000 Games , From 1 to 30 Flash Use only goes up.


----------



## CrashZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> I need a good 5's team! Tired of solo que ranked.
> Add me, WizrdSleevz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like the new hero


this might be an awesome picture..but there seems to be some LoL stats in the freeking way!!!!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> this might be an awesome picture..but there seems to be some LoL stats in the freeking way!!!!


^^^^

Man, Swain got buffed in the PBE patch. The increased the range on his autos AND his lazer bird. I think that's a bit too much.

Also, the reduced Jax's Empower by 40 damage at rank 5.

Jax is unbeatable in lane post 6, I guess he needs some toning down.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Also, the reduced Jax's Empower by 40 damage at rank 5.
> Jax is unbeatable in lane post 6, I guess he needs some toning down.


Awww


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I thought flash would have been removed by now.


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I thought flash would have been removed by now.


Or just make it an item , like in HON , Dota , Dota 2 . It was originally supposed to be an item you would buy , but they changed it to an ability


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdebrooke*
> 
> Or just make it an item , like in HON , Dota , Dota 2 . It was originally supposed to be an item you would buy , but they changed it to an ability


When I first started this game, they just started talking about getting rid of Flash. Funny how it is still around now. It is such a noob get out of jail free card. Once a noob realizes you can flash over walls and skill shots, the possibilities are endless. Also, when you combine flash with characters with blinks already, it was just too powerful.


----------



## Simca

Jax is not someone that should be nerfed.

While I don't think Darius is OP..I think he does A LOT of damage VERY fast...and does so without needing to be fed. That parts crappy. Still, if focused he'll go down fast.


----------



## prznar1

QQ. Flash is epic. It was nerfed, but still very usefull.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> QQ. Flash is epic. It was nerfed, but still very usefull.


It was too useful.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Flash isn't that bad now, I can almost always catch up to people that flash away, unless they have another blink.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Flash isn't that bad now, I can almost always catch up to people that flash away, unless they have another blink.


This was the reason why Riot staff were talking about getting rid of it. Some champions, like Kass or Ez, should not be able to get Flash.


----------



## Simca

I choose ghost over flash most of the time unless I'm using a caster. Caster's benefit greatly from flash.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This was the reason why Riot staff were talking about getting rid of it. Some champions, like Kass or Ez, should not be able to get Flash.


then why they are doing more and more champs with idiotic dash? some dont have and the only escape is.... FLASH!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> then why they are doing more and more champs with idiotic dash? some dont have and the only escape is.... FLASH!


More and more noobs?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This was the reason why Riot staff were talking about getting rid of it. Some champions, like Kass or Ez, should not be able to get Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> then why they are doing more and more champs with idiotic dash? some dont have and the only escape is.... FLASH!
Click to expand...

It should instead be common sense.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It should instead be common sense.


More like positioning, map awareness, wards, and preferably MIA calls or pings, but those are usually luxuries. The first three are at least in one's control.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hello.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> More like positioning, map awareness, wards, and preferably MIA calls or pings, but those are usually luxuries. The first three are at least in one's control.


dude, im talking about team fights. -_-. wards and other stuffs for me are well known and so are for my friends.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

So i have alot of friends that play LoL (sorry guys im an mmo guy myself) but they all have had some mods done to ther pc by me and gave me an interesting idea.

the other day we were talking about how they hate dragging ther big pcs over to friends houses to play and how much they want a lan box. and how awesome it would be if i did something resembling my Diablo build....but alot smaller.

So im thinking of making some "LoL PoDs" as i have affectionately called them already. mini atx cases themed to whatever character you play. possibly already finished with components (or just the case, depending on customers needs)

ten guys sitting in a room with some beers is a good idea starter...some input from my fellow (less inebriated) OCN friends/members, especially you all that pay LoL would really be nice.

thinking of blending Laser cut bits with some Vinyl wrapping, LoL symbol, each case would be color schemed to its respectful character.
you guys know the character and know the game...there is alot i can do with this so im really wanting to ask you one thing.....

IF I MADE IT...WOULD IT SELL??? obviously you cant see the future but if i create something for LoL at the level of Detail as my Diablo 3 build...and you had the money to spend....would you buy a League of Legends Themed LAN'ing PC??

thanks all for your input and sorry if i have butted in on any conversation taking place.









PC-E


----------



## golfergolfer

Well my elo is now showing as 1259 and yes this is a big deal to me







SOO HAPPY! but to make my day better I just swapped over to the new referral program thing and went from having 7500 IP to 10500 IP within 30 seconds! and to make things even better yet it is double IP weekend! GONNA HAVE SO MUCH IP! YES








so the point to all of this... I dont know but I had to share it


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> so the point to all of this... I dont know but I had to share it


----------



## Simca

I wouldn't buy a LoL PC, but I think modding a PC with a vinyl sticker of Shaco would be sick.










I wouldn't buy simply because I'd prefer to just have my Pc with me. idc about carrying it if I ever had to. I think if you made a LoL PC it would probably be a low tier PC on the super cheap that would be able to play LoL and nothing else.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a LoL PC, but I think modding a PC with a vinyl sticker of Shaco would be sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy simply because I'd prefer to just have my Pc with me. idc about carrying it if I ever had to. I think if you made a LoL PC it would probably be a low tier PC on the super cheap that would be able to play LoL and nothing else.


hmm i wonder if we can be friends since we both like shaco, idk though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys

I can't play LoL after a month without playing.

When I opened the program, task manager showed PMB and the kernel running, but then exits 3 seconds later

Already tried uninstall - reinstall

Any help?


----------



## Zackcy

Jungle twitch is pretty legit. Start dorans blade, stealth @ 1:29, kill the wraith camp, then get a leash and do red. After that, you gank a lane. You probably will be a little too low right after red unless you have vamp quints.

He snowballs hard, best 6 item champion in the game.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I can't play LoL after a month without playing.
> 
> When I opened the program, task manager showed PMB and the kernel running, but then exits 3 seconds later
> 
> Already tried uninstall - reinstall
> 
> Any help?


Not sure what the problem is, but if you haven't already go and post on the LoL forums -- you might get some help there.


----------



## golfergolfer

lol ^ so i am kinda stuck on what to do here... I have 11001 IP and I could get a AD rune page for 12300 IP but I don't play that many AD champs; however, I do like to jungle. There aren't really that many more champs I wanna buy besides olaf, maybe mordekaiser, and maybe vayne. comments?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> lol ^ so i am kinda stuck on what to do here... I have 11001 IP and I could get a AD rune page for 12300 IP but I don't play that many AD champs; however, I do like to jungle. There aren't really that many more champs I wanna buy besides olaf, maybe mordekaiser, and maybe vayne. comments?


What runes do you currently have?


----------



## golfergolfer

AP per level Glyph, Health per level seal, magic pen mark, ap quints


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> dude, im talking about team fights. -_-. wards and other stuffs for me are well known and so are for my friends.


Was not answering you there. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Karlz3r

Just sharing my collection here. Added 3x Spell Vamp quints and they're not on the pic.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> AP per level Glyph, Health per level seal, magic pen mark, ap quints


I'd get scaling mana regen seals, you seem to like AP mids.

EDIT: Finally broke 1300 again. Twitch jungle es the best.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I love to play AP champs like Fizz, Xerath, and Ziggs.

However, I just dont know what seals to get. Guides say to get either Mana Regen per level or Health per level. A Ziggs guide says to get flat AP seals. I'm kind of indecisive. I usually go with Clarity spell when I pick these 3 champs anyway, so I'm almost never out of mana.


----------



## prznar1

hp per lvl are for those ap who dont require mana or have energy. if your champion have mana (or u play most of time with them) get mana per lvl. lvl 6th and you have flat mp5 mana regen nad above lvl6 you gain far more then flat runes.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I love to play AP champs like Fizz, Xerath, and Ziggs.
> However, I just dont know what seals to get. Guides say to get either Mana Regen per level or Health per level. A Ziggs guide says to get flat AP seals. I'm kind of indecisive. I usually go with Clarity spell when I pick these 3 champs anyway, so I'm almost never out of mana.


Get mana regen and forget clarity


----------



## Sh8erby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I love to play AP champs like Fizz, Xerath, and Ziggs.
> However, I just dont know what seals to get. Guides say to get either Mana Regen per level or Health per level. A Ziggs guide says to get flat AP seals. I'm kind of indecisive. I usually go with Clarity spell when I pick these 3 champs anyway, so I'm almost never out of mana.


for seals, you can go armor, hp/ lvl, mana/5
also for champions u can switch it up a bit
- ziggs is spell spammer so mana regen or armor would be optimal
- fizz has the passive against creeps when you are getting creep aggro so hp/lvl would work well
-xerath has is the same as ziggs, can work with mana regen, but you should be getting blue buff at all times so you can do hp/lvl or mana regen

i wouldn't recommend clarity, go with flash ignite in a 1v1 situation, around the 7:15 mark tell the jungler to wait near blue and give it to ya


----------



## Zackcy

@guy with the stewie avatar


----------



## TinDaDragon

Nice one

LoL'd


----------



## andyroo89

For rumble I have hp per level seals they are nice. also have MR per level. I just tried mana regen per level for ziggs and I see improvement and I am able to stay in lane longer.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> For rumble I have hp per level seals they are nice. also have MR per level. I just tried mana regen per level for ziggs and I see improvement and I am able to stay in lane longer.


Armour seals are a lot better IMO, especially for top lane.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Armour seals are a lot better IMO, especially for top lane.


I don't doubt it. Just experimenting with my rune setup.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I love to play AP champs like Fizz, Xerath, and Ziggs.
> However, I just dont know what seals to get. Guides say to get either Mana Regen per level or Health per level. A Ziggs guide says to get flat AP seals. I'm kind of indecisive. I usually go with Clarity spell when I pick these 3 champs anyway, so I'm almost never out of mana.


It depends on your playstyle, I run HP/lvl on Kat/Vlad/Kennen (when I don't have spellvamp seals) AP/lvl seals on champs that scale great late game, and mp5/lvl on Cass


----------



## Simca

Just played jungle twitch. It's nice and all, but..I've never really gotten to the point where I've felt fed. Even with 14 kills I'm like...eh.. Sure he can put someone down and his ganks are nice, but man..I just feel he's extremely squishy. I'm not sure I've played anyone more squishy than him. Even Shaco and Lux are harder than this rat.

I'm thinking about adding FM to my build with him for the slow and HP..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It depends on your playstyle, I run HP/lvl on Kat/Vlad/Kennen (when I don't have spellvamp seals) AP/lvl seals on champs that scale great late game, and mp5/lvl on Cass


I run AD seals on Cass to give my lane opponent a chance.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just played jungle twitch. It's nice and all, but..I've never really gotten to the point where I've felt fed. Even with 14 kills I'm like...eh.. Sure he can put someone down and his ganks are nice, but man..I just feel he's extremely squishy. I'm not sure I've played anyone more squishy than him. Even Shaco and Lux are harder than this rat.
> I'm thinking about adding FM to my build with him for the slow and HP..


yea, twich is squishy, but you should look at vayne. man she is the most paper champ in whole game, but her dps is epic.


----------



## Simca

Get called free week champ.

Then carry like a bauss.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just played jungle twitch. It's nice and all, but..I've never really gotten to the point where I've felt fed. Even with 14 kills I'm like...eh.. Sure he can put someone down and his ganks are nice, but man..I just feel he's extremely squishy. I'm not sure I've played anyone more squishy than him. Even Shaco and Lux are harder than this rat.
> I'm thinking about adding FM to my build with him for the slow and HP..


You have like 1100 range when you ulti, just press R and pew pew pew everyone.

Go 6 tiamats and pentakill.


----------



## Shrimpykins

There still OCN LoL chat? I tried to join, didn't see anyone in it.

Level 29 here, trying to get to 30, playing op darius and jungle ww, ashe a lil as well.

Dodging games with no jungler right now, looking for 3 other people to play with.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Hey guys,

Could we please watch the language in this thread? Also, please avoid post memes pictures as they don't contribute anything to the thread.

Cheers


----------



## andyroo89

Understood. :O


----------



## blackhand

do you guys have any tips for a beginner? just started playing the game yesterday and i get the concept of the game and everything be patient all that stuff, but is there anything in specific like what characters to use and what seals and stuff? thank you guys in advance


----------



## Molybdenum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> do you guys have any tips for a beginner? just started playing the game yesterday and i get the concept of the game and everything be patient all that stuff, but is there anything in specific like what characters to use and what seals and stuff? thank you guys in advance


Follow guides on mobafire.com, all the champs have guides and explanations for runes and skills, as well as what items to get. It should really help you out. You can use almost any character, just try a few and choose one you find fun.

Been enjoying the double IP weekend, needed some points to buy heroes so I can actually play ranked games... Stupid change where free ones don't count







Picking up more tier 3 runes too.

When I'm on, I should be in the 'OCN LoL' channel, hit me up (molybdenite) if you want a play. I can jungle amumu or play lux/malphite pretty well.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Could we please watch the language in this thread? Also, please avoid post memes pictures as they don't contribute anything to the thread.
> Cheers


Yes boss, will do.


----------



## w-moffatt

omg overclockers has everything! hahah a massive LoL fan been playing for nearly 3 years , although since bf3 dropped i must admit my playing has died off. I am a big fan of Vayne and teemo i tend to play a ranged dps....my ingame name is darksider1 for anyone who wants to add me!


----------



## andyroo89

Were overclocking not overclockers.


----------



## TinDaDragon

We're Overclock


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> do you guys have any tips for a beginner? just started playing the game yesterday and i get the concept of the game and everything be patient all that stuff, but is there anything in specific like what characters to use and what seals and stuff? thank you guys in advance


Suggestions for LoL Beginners:

- Learn to last hit. Successful last hitting means successful farming which means successful laning phase. Even if you don't dominate your lane (sometimes you cannot due to match ups) you can still last hit successfully.
- Wards (those green and pink things that give you sight) keep you and your team alive. Buy and use them even if no one else on your team is smart enough to do it.
- Positioning, positioning, positioning! Position is very important. Always know where you are in relation to your tower, your nexus, your allies, and your enemies. Do not run AWAY from your allies when they are trying to save you. Do not run AWAY from your tower when you are being chased.
- Blinks, jumps, and dashes can get you over walls provided the wall's thickness is less than the actual jump length.

If you can follow those things, you will be far above average in LoL. Most players don't seem to know how to last hit or use wards.


----------



## Skunt

Been playing now for about 2 weeks casualy with my 3 lil brothers.
Playing JAX at lvl 16 now

Another beginer tip from me. If you get hammered in your lane 2much check death cap and see what damage oponents are dishing out! then buy apropiate magic or melee resistence helps me to switch tides

And yes Wards Wards Wards(in pvp in pve its meh)


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skunt*
> 
> Been playing now for about 2 weeks casualy with my 3 lil brothers.
> Playing JAX at lvl 16 now
> Another beginer tip from me. If you get hammered in your lane 2much check death cap and see what damage oponents are dishing out! then buy apropiate magic or melee resistence helps me to switch tides
> And yes Wards Wards Wards(in pvp in pve its meh)


Nice, a good player i see in you.


----------



## BloodyRory

Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.

Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.
> Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.


Harass a lot with auto-attacks or the bouncing bomb because it has massive range and you need to get them low before finishing them with burst.
Wait for the right moment, then drop a crapload of mines on them and hit them with the bouncing bomb and auto-attacks, ult if they're getting away and you think you won't need it for a big teamfight soon.

As Ziggs you probably don't want to trade, just keep farming and bomb them if they try and last-hit. If they have to choose between a creep and avoiding your bomb every time it's off cooldown they'll either be missing creeps or they'll have to b sooner or later and miss even more creeps.

Edit: I'd max Q first and mines second after getting a point in each skill, the remote explosive is handy but doesn't help much in a straight up fight, the bouncing bomb is just a very nice skill for harassing so that's why I'd get that first.
I've only played Ziggs during free weeks so some of what I've said mightn't be perfect, should work okay though.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.
> Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.


With Ziggs, I find (during lane phase) that it can be hard to finish off a decent opponent. One thing ziggs can do very very well is push the other person out of lane (does depend on who you're against).

Basically, use Bouncing Bomb and your innate to chip away at opponents health. Don't underestimate the amount of damage your innate does. If you can land that on the opponent instead of using it to last hit creep, it will really add up. If they get half health and don't back, you can use satchel charge to leap at them, then mindfield to slow them and bouncing bomb/ignite them to finish them off. If they flash, you can use your mega bomb to finish them off.

It seems like everyone I play against stays so far back that satchel is really hard to use to knock your opponent closer to you (instead of away







). That's why I just use it to close the distance to them and lets me save flash.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.
> Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.


The minefield move is purely a zoning CC move. It forces people to go around it, or take damage and CC walking through it. The dynamite drop can be for zoning as well, though most people use it more as an escape. When someone is following you, you can drop it right on top while move forward and it will push you forward. If you drop it right in front of an enemy, it will typically push them back.

To get kills, either use his bouncing bomb or ultimate, both deal a good amount of damage.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Well my elo is now showing as 1259 and yes this is a big deal to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOO HAPPY! but to make my day better I just swapped over to the new referral program thing and went from having 7500 IP to 10500 IP within 30 seconds! and to make things even better yet it is double IP weekend! GONNA HAVE SO MUCH IP! YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the point to all of this... I dont know but I had to share it



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> True that. However his bro, Darius, is the most broken crap ive ever seen in this game. True dmg ult + no cd if he kills is so lame and stupid... Dafuq is this crap? Barely won a ranked against him... (we had a MAD mordekaiser xD and overall good team with great captain olaf).
> 
> I smell a thread wipe. :x


You must be new here.

*que season 1 xin and vlad.

Anyway , getting real used to playing with no lag while leveling my SEA account , moving back to 190 ping just feels sluggish and unresponsive ; you would be amazed what you could pull off with 10 ping.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> 
> You must be new here.
> *que season 1 xin and vlad.
> Anyway , getting real used to playing with no lag while leveling my SEA account , moving back to 190 ping just feels sluggish and unresponsive ; you would be amazed what you could pull off with 10 ping.


What they did to Vlad season 1 still makes me rage so hard....


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.
> Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Harass a lot with auto-attacks or the bouncing bomb because it has massive range and you need to get them low before finishing them with burst.
> Wait for the right moment, then drop a crapload of mines on them and hit them with the bouncing bomb and auto-attacks, ult if they're getting away and you think you won't need it for a big teamfight soon.
> 
> As Ziggs you probably don't want to trade, just keep farming and bomb them if they try and last-hit. If they have to choose between a creep and avoiding your bomb every time it's off cooldown they'll either be missing creeps or they'll have to b sooner or later and miss even more creeps.
> 
> Edit: I'd max Q first and mines second after getting a point in each skill, the remote explosive is handy but doesn't help much in a straight up fight, the bouncing bomb is just a very nice skill for harassing so that's why I'd get that first.
> I've only played Ziggs during free weeks so some of what I've said mightn't be perfect, should work okay though.
Click to expand...

Oh okay. Alright thanks! If I can't figure it out I could also watch youtube videos to maybe learn something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.
> Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> With Ziggs, I find (during lane phase) that it can be hard to finish off a decent opponent. One thing ziggs can do very very well is push the other person out of lane (does depend on who you're against).
> 
> Basically, use Bouncing Bomb and your innate to chip away at opponents health. Don't underestimate the amount of damage your innate does. If you can land that on the opponent instead of using it to last hit creep, it will really add up. If they get half health and don't back, you can use satchel charge to leap at them, then mindfield to slow them and bouncing bomb/ignite them to finish them off. If they flash, you can use your mega bomb to finish them off.
> 
> It seems like everyone I play against stays so far back that satchel is really hard to use to knock your opponent closer to you (instead of away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's why I just use it to close the distance to them and lets me save flash.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> Going from tristana to ziggs is strange. Not used to having moves where you just put stuff on the ground. I have no idea how to get kills as him.
> Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> The minefield move is purely a zoning CC move. It forces people to go around it, or take damage and CC walking through it. The dynamite drop can be for zoning as well, though most people use it more as an escape. When someone is following you, you can drop it right on top while move forward and it will push you forward. If you drop it right in front of an enemy, it will typically push them back.
> 
> To get kills, either use his bouncing bomb or ultimate, both deal a good amount of damage.
Click to expand...

Sent from my HTC Merge using Tapatalk.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Suggestions for LoL Beginners:
> - Learn to last hit. Successful last hitting means successful farming which means successful laning phase. Even if you don't dominate your lane (sometimes you cannot due to match ups) you can still last hit successfully.
> - Wards (those green and pink things that give you sight) keep you and your team alive. Buy and use them even if no one else on your team is smart enough to do it.
> - Positioning, positioning, positioning! Position is very important. Always know where you are in relation to your tower, your nexus, your allies, and your enemies. Do not run AWAY from your allies when they are trying to save you. Do not run AWAY from your tower when you are being chased.
> - Blinks, jumps, and dashes can get you over walls provided the wall's thickness is less than the actual jump length.
> If you can follow those things, you will be far above average in LoL. Most players don't seem to know how to last hit or use wards.


I never know where to put wards, any general suggestions?


----------



## Zackcy

Of all the replays to simply not work, the two games where I played with this wonderful premade and had a blast are the two of the 5 replays that aren't working.


----------



## Simca

Is it just me or are people stupider in ranked games? I seriously see more poor plays in ranked than in normal.

Almost all my games start out well, then after mid game things just collapse.

Top AFKs for 3 minutes and is level 1 against a level 3 maokai. Gets rocked and sent him. Brand faces an annie. Brand is a counter pick to annie. LOSES mid and feeds her. Bot is completely useless with a teemo blitz combo. When I ping like crazy to gank they never come close to the person and wonder why i ganked "WARDED" WELL MAYBE IF YOU GOT UR BEHIND IN THERE AND HELPED WARDED OR NOT THEY'D BE DEAD.

I swear sometimes the stupid is just far too great. Sometimes I receive a 2 second stun IRL from the stupid in this game. It's overwhelming.

Upon reflection of this I've come to realize that people in real life are equally as stupid in many regards.

Interesting....disappointing...sad.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Hey guys









I'm finding this game very hard to play just because of the community lately...

Lately everyone on this game is really angry and will never admit they did something wrong.

I am around 1200 - 1300 ELO depending on the day, and if I get trolls.

I would say I don't enjoy playing this game anymore, purely because:

1. Too many trolls.
2. Nobody admits they do things wrong.
3. Even if I apolagize to everyone when they blame me for their deaths, they still troll/feed and leave.

Also it feels more like a job rather than a game now.

anybody have any methods of making this game fun again?


----------



## prznar1

Play aram or find a friends you can play with.
Quote:


> Lately everyone on this game is really angry and will never admit they did something wrong.


this is the truth abou all people. not just summoners in lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> *Nunu*
> Fixed a bug where Absolute Zero was revealing Nunu when cast from brush


I'm back.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding this game very hard to play just because of the community lately...
> 
> Lately everyone on this game is really angry and will never admit they did something wrong.
> 
> I am around 1200 - 1300 ELO depending on the day, and if I get trolls.
> 
> I would say I don't enjoy playing this game anymore, purely because:
> 
> 1. Too many trolls.
> 2. Nobody admits they do things wrong.
> 3. Even if I apolagize to everyone when they blame me for their deaths, they still troll/feed and leave.
> 
> Also it feels more like a job rather than a game now.
> 
> anybody have any methods of making this game fun again?


Just play ARAM custom games, they're super fun. I pretty much play them exclusively these days. I quit playing normal matches because of all the trolling/hate, but that was two or more years ago back before they had all the report options and stuff. It's more chill now but still some people get too aggro.

ARAM +30's == best ever and you get team fight action from the start.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Is it just me or are people *stupider* in ranked games? I seriously see more poor plays in ranked than in normal.


Durr.

Its nothing compared to not winning when you are at a 21/0 killing spree as lee sin.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*


not fair


----------



## NoiseTemper

^ is that avatar real?? OP Volibear.


----------



## CravinR1

Not bad for first win of the day with randoms

OCN ADD ME:

Remaj


----------



## Skunt

Oh one other small tip for beginers since in first 2 days i didnt know this myself.

Some items not only have a unique PAsive but also An ACTIVE.
Which can be used by clicking the item in your inventory.

Theres item with CC remove.
Item with Slow+damage
Item with a free WARD . etc


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Is it just me or are people stupider in ranked games? I seriously see more poor plays in ranked than in normal.
> Almost all my games start out well, then after mid game things just collapse.
> Upon reflection of this I've come to realize that people in real life are equally as stupid in many regards.
> Interesting....disappointing...sad.


I also find that less people rage in normal because they are not so serious about it. That's the only reason I don't play ranked games. Normal has a better community than ranked







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> I never know where to put wards, any general suggestions?


Triangular choke points where paths connect. Side bushes are a good choice too. If you have pink wards, just drop it wherever they drop a green ward and kill it.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> I never know where to put wards, any general suggestions?




Some common warding spots


----------



## steelbom

I also find that less people rage in normal because they are not so serious about it. That's the only reason I don't play ranked games. Normal has a better community than ranked







.[/quote]
And less people rage in custom games, and even less in ARAMs. I chill in the latter


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I also find that less people rage in normal because they are not so serious about it. That's the only reason I don't play ranked games. Normal has a better community than ranked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


QFT


----------



## Molybdenum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skunt*
> 
> Oh one other small tip for beginers since in first 2 days i didnt know this myself.
> 
> Some items not only have a unique PAsive but also An ACTIVE.
> Which can be used by clicking the item in your inventory.
> 
> Theres item with CC remove.
> Item with Slow+damage
> Item with a free WARD . etc


Item slots are also bound to the number row on your keyboard. 1,2,3 for the top 3 items, then 4,5,6 for the bottom 3. It's a lot easy to press "1" (I always keep actives or pots on 1) than to click it, especially in a team fight. Took me a while to figure out the keybinds.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I also find that less people rage in normal because they are not so serious about it. That's the only reason I don't play ranked games. Normal has a better community than ranked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And less people rage in custom games, and even less in ARAMs. I chill in the latter


Whoa, people get angry when there is something on the line?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I also find that less people rage in normal because they are not so serious about it. That's the only reason I don't play ranked games. Normal has a better community than ranked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And less people rage in custom games, and even less in ARAMs. I chill in the latter


For ARAMs people rage quit at the character select because they didn't random a specific hero, or rage at you if you don't trade them and then feed/quit/ or cheat.


----------



## Onions

i love ARAM.. i ahd a few (9) ppl over and we had an ARAM match XD it was a riot... unreal amounts of fun...
off topic a bit here: George who is that in your avatar XD


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Whoa, people get angry when there is something on the line?


How did you mess up quoating me so bad







?

Getting angry or frustrated when something is on the line is understandable. What the ranked community does far exceeds anger. It seems a lot of people self induce this high pressure and competitive atmosphere. They probably shouldn't be playing this game because they can't handle the pressure. Instead, their rage (most the time, but not always) causes them to play worse. When they vocalize their frustrations in their rage, it really messes up the team's moral.

I have played on teams that have had a bad lane phase and rallied to win late game a lot more often when no one is raging. Very rarely do I see a rally when the blame and rage game start. People don't want to lose, but they stop caring as long as that raging jerk loses as well.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How did you mess up quoating me so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I don't know









Anyone want to just play normals?


----------



## Simca

Is it just me or does everyone have 2 classic Twitch skins?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i love ARAM.. i ahd a few (9) ppl over and we had an ARAM match XD it was a riot... unreal amounts of fun...
> off topic a bit here: George who is that in your avatar XD


Everyone asks me that, I don't know she was in a video.
I need to replace this so I get less PM's


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Is it just me or does everyone have 2 classic Twitch skins?


One of these days I will pick up twitch. Jungling and ganking with him looks like a lot of fun (when it works).

Does anyone else find themselves taking mid lane, but your team needs someone to initiate team fights? Only two I can think of that can fill the role of a mid AP initiator is galio and malphite (maybe shen). I kind of wish there were more options.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> One of these days I will pick up twitch. Jungling and ganking with him looks like a lot of fun (when it works).
> Does anyone else find themselves taking mid lane, but your team needs someone to initiate team fights? Only two I can think of that can fill the role of a mid AP initiator is galio and malphite (maybe shen). I kind of wish there were more options.


Morgana
Flash, ult, hourglass. Consider them initiated.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Morgana
> Flash, ult, hourglass. Consider them initiated.


True







.


----------



## Zackcy

Karthus.

Wall, Flash and defile everyone, lay waste all over the place, zhonyas when you get low and heal everything up with spell vamp. Shoot two skittles after you die, then press R


----------



## prznar1

Just played a draft with full premade team. Me as Brolaf in jungle. Epic stuff. 10/1/1 sur at 20 xD. such a funny game it was as they didnt had a jungle and double ad carry lanes. At first we were like  (but with a bit of laugh as they didnt had a jungler, however they had volibear so we thought that he will jungle) but after fb on Ashe at top we were like xD. She went down in 2 seconds from me and Rumble.


----------



## znd

More kills than assists = fail


----------



## CrashZero

Most fun in ranked games comes when the enemy team bets on me banning Morgana, and ends up instead with me playing her







I may not end up with uber amounts of kills, but I do end up with a crapload of CS and assists...ROFL


----------



## Skunt

Ah thnx for tip didnt know that just playing for about 2 weeks=D


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Everyone asks me that, I don't know she was in a video.
> I need to replace this so I get less PM's


lol i didnt bother pming XD but yea or you should maybe jsut look for th video on yourtube or soemthing and jsut link ppl to it XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Karthus.
> Wall, Flash and defile everyone, lay waste all over the place, zhonyas when you get low and heal everything up with spell vamp. Shoot two skittles after you die, then press R


done that.. so dirty best intiate ever... ive tried an AD ali mid that worked as an initiate. I only won lane cause the morde i was againsted was not only bad but clearly a first timer in the game and had no tactics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *znd*
> 
> More kills than assists = fail


i hate it when ppl think there hot **** cause they got more kills then me. ive gone like 0-2- 21 and there like "OMG report X please hes terrible" the game is a team game and assists to me are as if nto more important then kills because it means you did your damage and moved on to the next target


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol i didnt bother pming XD but yea or you should maybe jsut look for th video on yourtube or soemthing and jsut link ppl to it XD
> done that.. so dirty best intiate ever... ive tried an AD ali mid that worked as an initiate. I only won lane cause the morde i was againsted was not only bad but clearly a first timer in the game and had no tactics
> i hate it when ppl think there hot **** cause they got more kills then me. ive gone like 0-2- 21 and there like "OMG report X please hes terrible" the game is a team game and assists to me are as if nto more important then kills because it means you did your damage and moved on to the next target


I went 0-2-32 once as Taric and the top lane carry on our team that went 0-7-11 was like "Why aren't you guys complaining about Taric then? He has less CS and kills than I do." I was just like "#$%^&! It would be really, REALLY bad if I have more kills than you. The fact that we have the same amount of kills is already bad enough you moron."


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I went 0-2-32 once as Taric and the top lane carry on our team that went 0-7-11 was like "Why aren't you guys complaining about Taric then? He has less CS and kills than I do." I was just like "#$%^&! It would be really, REALLY bad if I have more kills than you. The fact that we have the same amount of kills is already bad enough you moron."



















I joke about being a fail support if I accidently steal a kill with auto attack. The exception are those rare occasions that someone is getting away and I don't think the carry can get back in range to do the killing blow.


----------



## Zackcy

I got carried today hard by a Swain.

It felt soooo good.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I got carried today hard by a Swain.
> It felt soooo good.


I need to try swain again LOL


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I need to try swain again LOL


I need to try you again LOL


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I need to try you again LOL


----------



## prznar1

swain is nuts now.you coulld own him with lb, but now he owns lb... feels strange...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> swain is nuts now.you coulld own him with lb, but now he owns lb... feels strange...


Leblanc never owned Swain.


----------



## prznar1

i owned most of them, like 4 on 5 or more.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i owned most of them, like 4 on 5 or more.


Oh _you_ beat a bunch of bad Swains, Swain beats Leblanc? Swain is quite durable, can sustain himself after Leblancs burst, and can dump on her pre lvl 6. If he gets some early MR, she can't do a dam thing.


----------



## Swarfigo

I'm looking for more League friends. If anyone can stand playing with a "mediocre on my best days" summoner shoot me a friend request. My username is Swarfigo. I can do anything but jungle. I prefer bot lane though--either support or AD.

edit: typo


----------



## Nhb93

I wish Draven had never come out. I've yet to get beaten by a good one, only lost a bunch of games to fail ones. Darius and Draven on just about every team all night. It's ridiculous. I was 22 games under .500 the other night, now I'm back down to 26. Full priced new release to whoever carries me to 3 games over. Dead serious. Summoner name is the same as here, add me.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> I wish Draven had never come out. I've yet to get beaten by a good one, only lost a bunch of games to fail ones. Darius and Draven on just about every team all night. It's ridiculous. I was 22 games under .500 the other night, now I'm back down to 26. Full priced new release to whoever carries me to 3 games over. Dead serious. Summoner name is the same as here, add me.


The worst thing about Draven is the GIANT sword flying through the air in a team fight saying

>Carry<

please kill me! He was a cool idea, but I think his late game team fighting might be underwhelming.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Is it just me or is Draven just not a good champ?

I have yet to see a Draven actually carry, and I have a Draven in every match.


----------



## prznar1

Well... Today i played as Vayne against Draven. On bot Nautilius (draven support, i had soraka) was hitting us. In teamfights i was hitting them. He could not position himself well and Vayne can do that on easy. None could touch me, but he was going down in instant. Also his dps was far lower then mine when i finally caught up with gold to him.

Now check this out.
What you will say on 5th minute BFS and then later penta? I played as Vayne with Nunu as support. Enemy was Corki with Janna.
We annihilated them. And to think that Corki is sopposed to be the best counter on Vayne.


I dont know what ms i had with Nunu buff, but as was nearly 2.4


----------



## Zackcy

Just lost a game where the enemy team didn't have a jungle

1300 ranked too OP.


----------



## Zackcy

Skarner, Nocturne, Gragas skin.

Gotta pick 2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Skarner, Nocturne, Gragas skin.
> Gotta pick 2.


I vote for Skarner and Gragas skins. Fancy Gragas with bottle is funny.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I vote for Skarner and Gragas skins. Fancy Gragas with bottle is funny.


^ second this, but I almost never get to play Gragas.

On a different topic, I have had in two different games a Draven carry







. One of those games even had a Darius! I have a feeling that the Draven players would have won their lane no matter what carry they were playing.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I vote for Skarner and Gragas skins. Fancy Gragas with bottle is funny.


Unless it is a new skarner skin I wouldn't get it. I have both from originally getting the bundle and wasn't totally impressed. I use them anyways but the normal one is good enough IMO compared to them.


----------



## Zackcy

Oh you guise.

Only the Gragas one is the skin. The other two are actual champions.

Dam just lost a game where I went 15-3 as Fizz. Skarner and Yorick ulties are just dumb. I would insta gib the Akali, and he would just ulti her. Then I timed my zhonyas improperly in one team fight, get Skarner ultied and it that was game.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Oh you guise.
> Only the Gragas one is the skin. The other two are actual champions.


Ok, I failed at reading comprehension... I would always get a champion I don't have over a skin, but that's me.


----------



## Simca

I would never ever buy a champion with RP. That's just silly imo. RP is for skins.

I will most likely be dying down on LoL soon. I pre-ordered Guild Wars 2 and will most likely be playing that a lot.


----------



## CravinR1

I'm playing now if anyone wants to add me

Remaj


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I would never ever buy a champion with RP. That's just silly imo. RP is for skins.
> I will most likely be dying down on LoL soon. I pre-ordered Guild Wars 2 and will most likely be playing that a lot.


I saw this sentence like 500 times.


----------



## stu.

I've only played 2 or 3 LoL matches since D3 was released, and this weekend is beta for GW2. I'm in heaven.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I saw this sentence like 500 times.


but it is true. sure you can buy champs for rp, but it is silly.


----------



## dd21

Hey People this is Hellra1s3r from LoL ive been smurfin for ip







right now im on my account aryaz 69... I usually play 1. Teemo 2. Pantheon 3. Annie 4. Soraka 5. Warwick 6. Shen 7. Gangplank


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> but it is true. sure you can buy champs for rp, but it is silly.


6300 IP which takes a good 20-30 hours to farm OR

$5, which is less than half an hour of work (at minimum wage)


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 6300 IP which takes a good 20-30 hours to farm OR
> 
> $5, which is less than half an hour of work.


Exactly. I don't play LoL enough to get heaps of IP, and when I do play it's a custom game so I get even less. So I buy them.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 6300 IP which takes a good 20-30 hours to farm OR
> $5, which is less than half an hour of work (at minimum wage)


What if you don't have a job ?


----------



## Bdebrooke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What if you don't have a job ?


Then you just Farm IP , and dont spend any money you get on games.


----------



## Nhb93

LoL has literally ruined other games for me. If you wouldn't mind, let me explain.

I have over 150 games on Steam. Now obviously, not all of them were $50 AAA titles, but that's Ireliavent (my friend made the pun, and I just had to share it). I want to play my other games, especially Batman (Asylum on backlog, then City), Alice, Witcher (1 and 2, both backlogged), Space Marine, and various other games. The problem is, I only want to play LoL until I get more wins than loses, but the way matchmaking and my teams go, I don't think I'll ever get there, and I'm here spending more and more money on games, not playing them, despite wanting to, just because I have this invented challenge hanging over my head. Someone please add me and carry me over even so I can go back to enjoying other games. LoL has literally become a job for me at this point, and I just want to go back to enjoying games. OTHER games.


----------



## znd

It's pretty easy to win games 5v5 premade... I have like 5 to 1 win ratio on those.. but thats when we play "serious" or play to win. nowadays we usually just all pick random picks and play that way. way more fun. always just hope we get one ranged champ to be an ad carry haha. so much fun even though we lose pretty often


----------



## Narokuu

Come watch our LoL ranked 5s team live NOW www.twitch.tv/narokuu

we are streaming ALL DAY! thanks for the support guys


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Come watch our LoL ranked 5s team live NOW www.twitch.tv/narokuu
> we are streaming ALL DAY! thanks for the support guys


LOL that was a dumb fight up top that led to 2 tower losses. Was looking great though!


----------



## Zackcy

Man, watching MLG, TSM looking real strong. Oddone carrying hard.


----------



## Quesoblanco

If u guys like winning add me. Fatbongtoke < no i dont smoke weed i just like raging and owning kids.


----------



## stu.

MLG grand finals were awesome last night.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> MLG grand finals were awesome last night.


Yeah it was, BAYLIFE!


----------



## stu.

How I felt like TSM played:

Destroy CLG
Let CLG win a few games so they feel better
Destroy CLG


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> How I felt like TSM played:
> Destroy CLG
> Let CLG win a few games so they feel better
> Destroy CLG


I wouldn't say that they "Let CLG win a few games". Those games that CLG did win were done by some pretty amazing plays made to turn the fights around. I have to say that watching the gold difference throughout the entire game was pretty interesting. I think CLG normally had the stronger team fights, but TSM always had the stronger lane phase. Most of the time they would get far enough ahead because of their strong lane phase to let then shut down CLG.


----------



## CravinR1

I have begun reporting spanish/french people for non communication with team. This is NA server and its annoying when they don't hear anything


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I have begun reporting spanish/french people for non communication with team. This is NA server and its annoying when they don't hear anything


Try being on the European servers. I don't report unless they actually deserve reporting though, not their fault I can't be bothered to speak their language.

Edit: I don't mean that to come off like I'm putting you down for being lazy, I meant I genuinely could learn and don't so why blame them.


----------



## CravinR1

Well EU have a lot of different national tongues and as you said you could interact and learn them. I don't know anyone spanish or french (i'm not french canadian or louisiana) and and as far as I know NA official language is English


----------



## Molybdenum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Well EU have a lot of different national tongues and as you said you could interact and learn them. I don't know anyone spanish or french (i'm not french canadian or louisiana) and and as far as I know NA official language is English


I think you're confusing NA with USA. Canada is included in North America, as is Mexico and many countries further south. Canada has two official languages, English and French. Mexico and the smaller countries all speak Spanish. English is not the 'official language' of North America, nor is it even the official language of the United States (we don't have one).

Yeah, it sucks to get players who don't speak the same language, however many of them still seem to understand enough to get by, even though they may talk to a friend in Spanish or something. i don't think it's really a reportable offense unless they're actually refusing to help.


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.justin.tv/narokuu come watch our ranked team own, Keep calm and carry harder!

will be streaming all day today!!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> I think you're confusing NA with USA. Canada is included in North America, as is Mexico and many countries further south. Canada has two official languages, English and French. Mexico and the smaller countries all speak Spanish. English is not the 'official language' of North America, nor is it even the official language of the United States (we don't have one).
> Yeah, it sucks to get players who don't speak the same language, however many of them still seem to understand enough to get by, even though they may talk to a friend in Spanish or something. i don't think it's really a reportable offense unless they're actually refusing to help.


Ya true that, NA contains 23 countries + several small islands too


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/narokuu come watch our ranked team own, Keep calm and carry harder!
> 
> will be streaming all day today!!


Are you still streaming?


----------



## Myrtl

I have to say that when I play soraka, I get a good laugh when I silence someone before they use a escape skill and they just stand still for a second or two. I imagine they are spamming their escape skill and screaming why won’t you work!!!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Are you still streaming?


we will be streaming again today @ 6:15 EST and going till we all pass out! Eden Aurorae Rebirth Ranked 5v5 team! come check us out everyone! more viewrs means more fun!

My summoner name is Naroku


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> we will be streaming again today @ 6:15 EST and going till we all pass out! Eden Aurorae Rebirth Ranked 5v5 team! come check us out everyone! more viewrs means more fun!
> My summoner name is Naroku


Okie dokie.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I have to say that when I play soraka, I get a good laugh when I silence someone before they use a escape skill and they just stand still for a second or two. I imagine they are spamming their escape skill and screaming why won't you work!!!


I wish they would remove Soraka from the game. Ugliest, lamest most boring champion in the game.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I wish they would remove Soraka from the game. Ugliest, lamest most boring champion in the game.


They need to buff Sona @[email protected]


----------



## Zackcy

I cant win. I am on the mother of losing streaks. Sigh. Just when I thought I would break 1400, now I am at startin elo :/

Yay, broke it with Fizz. Zhonays Fizz is ridiculous. So much invulnerability


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I wish they would remove Soraka from the game. Ugliest, lamest most boring champion in the game.


Oh, I don't disagree with you. It is just that sometimes I know I am tired and won't play as well as I can. Then I pick Soraka







. I do have fun jumping out from the bushes and silencing someone for 1/16 of their health and running back into the bushes.


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I wish they would remove Soraka from the game. Ugliest, lamest most boring champion in the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Oh, I don't disagree with you. It is just that sometimes I know I am tired and won't play as well as I can. Then I pick Soraka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do have fun jumping out from the bushes and silencing someone for 1/16 of their health and running back into the bushes.


Maybe you guys have a misunderstanding of the support role?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Maybe you guys have a misunderstanding of the support role?


This.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Downloading again

It's been a while since I played


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Maybe you guys have a misunderstanding of the support role?


My concept of the support role is that your job is to allow your carry the ability to as safely as possible farm all the CS they can. Your main goal is to make sure your carry is well fed and able to win the game for you while denying their carry as much CS as possible. Mid game on, you deny the other team vision be killing their wards while giving your team as much vision as possible to setup favorable initiations by your team. You also build support items to fill in gaps your teammates are not building in an attempt to strengthen your team fights. Dealing the killing blow is not acceptable unless you are the only person able to do so.

To do this, you must be able to protect your carry from ganks with wards (dragon and later on Baron too). Not feed yourself to the other team's carry. Harass the other team when safe to do so with the goal of forcing them out of lane or setting up a easy kill for your carry (without taking CS from your carry).

Am I close?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> My concept of the support role is that your job is to allow your carry the ability to as safely as possible farm all the CS they can. Your main goal is to make sure your carry is well fed and able to win the game for you while denying their carry as much CS as possible. Mid game on, you deny the other team vision be killing their wards while giving your team as much vision as possible to setup favorable initiations by your team. You also build support items to fill in gaps your teammates are not building in an attempt to strengthen your team fights. Dealing the killing blow is not acceptable unless you are the only person able to do so.
> To do this, you must be able to protect your carry from ganks with wards (dragon and later on Baron too). Not feed yourself to the other team's carry. Harass the other team when safe to do so with the goal of forcing them out of lane or setting up a easy kill for your carry (without taking CS from your carry).
> Am I close?


Then why don't you like Soraka?

Edit: She fills the role well, while your issue with what she can do is really only a problem when the soraka/AD combo outpicks the other at low elo. If you know what Soraka does it's easy to avoid.


----------



## Onions

hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


Ashe? ASHE?

I'd go with Graves. I don't think Ashe should be an AD carry. More like a support/utility


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


Nasus top, Anivia mid, Graves and Sona bottom, and Taric jungler.


----------



## Onions

i like ashe as an ad carry because of her constiant slow and her ability to use hawkeye and dat ult can be wicked in a teamfight


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

I can't run Lol.

I tried uninstalled, redownload, etc but I still can't run

Pando starts and closed automatically

Emailed Riot support long time ago and they couldn't help

Any idea?


----------



## Pidoma

Hey there. Name is Pidoma. I usually plau Kennen, Ashe, or Blitz. Ken is by far my favorite. Hit me up if you wanna play!


----------



## Molybdenum

I'm not really a big Ashe fan. Maybe it's just the games I get or luck or something, but Ashe seems like the biggest noob magnet champion. It's like people are drawn to here because they think "legolas with boobs??? omg want", but then proceed to suck. Again, maybe it's the bad players, but she never seems to be able to finish off anyone. Yeah, she can slow, but when she has to chase 'em back to do enough damage, she's vulnerable. Ashe just doesn't seem like AD carry material to me either.
edit: That's not to say that she can't be played well though. It's just rare. Her kit just doesn't seem to be straight up ad carry to me.

I've been playing a lot of jungle Amumu and he's quickly becoming my favorite champion. He's kinda slow early game, but as soon as he gets toward mid/late game, he's a beast of a tank. I've found that in a lot of my games, people feed early, but then if we can drag the game out, Amumu typically gets good enough to put the team in a good position. Even managed to pick up a pentakill one game









However, because tank items are (relatively) cheap, I can reach my full build (Mercs, Rylai's, Abyssal, Frozen Heart, Force of Nature, Sunfire cape) after selling my heart of gold and philo stone (for FH and FOH, depending on which I want first), I can often bank up quite a bit of gold. I feel like the sunfire cape is the weakest part of the endgame build, but the armor and hp are nice. What do you guys think of something like Randuin's on Amumu? The armor and HP is nice, but I already have Rylai's/Frozen heart for the slows. Would something like Zhonya's be better? A bit more damage and a tad more armor, but I'd lose 450 hp. Or should I just keep the sunfire cape and sit on some cash.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


Ranged AD- Graves
Support- Janna
Jungle- *Nocturne*/Nautilus/Alistar
Mid- *Karthus*/Kennen/Morgana
Top- *Kayle*/Vladimir

Included a couple other of my choices for a few of the lanes because it was tough to chose, but bolded what I'd personally prefer. Ashe is viable in certain cases, but not all, same as every other carry.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> I'm not really a big Ashe fan. Maybe it's just the games I get or luck or something, but Ashe seems like the biggest noob magnet champion. It's like people are drawn to here because they think "legolas with boobs??? omg want", but then proceed to suck. Again, maybe it's the bad players, but she never seems to be able to finish off anyone. Yeah, she can slow, but when she has to chase 'em back to do enough damage, she's vulnerable. Ashe just doesn't seem like AD carry material to me either.
> edit: That's not to say that she can't be played well though. It's just rare. Her kit just doesn't seem to be straight up ad carry to me.
> I've been playing a lot of jungle Amumu and he's quickly becoming my favorite champion. He's kinda slow early game, but as soon as he gets toward mid/late game, he's a beast of a tank. I've found that in a lot of my games, people feed early, but then if we can drag the game out, Amumu typically gets good enough to put the team in a good position. Even managed to pick up a pentakill one game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, because tank items are (relatively) cheap, I can reach my full build (Mercs, Rylai's, Abyssal, Frozen Heart, Force of Nature, Sunfire cape) after selling my heart of gold and philo stone (for FH and FOH, depending on which I want first), I can often bank up quite a bit of gold. I feel like the sunfire cape is the weakest part of the endgame build, but the armor and hp are nice. What do you guys think of something like Randuin's on Amumu? The armor and HP is nice, but I already have Rylai's/Frozen heart for the slows. Would something like Zhonya's be better? A bit more damage and a tad more armor, but I'd lose 450 hp. Or should I just keep the sunfire cape and sit on some cash.


Ashe has plenty of benefits, but if you are looking for a strictly punishing AD carry, Ashe is not it. Ashe is a special carry that can initiate globally, has a permanent slow, great team utility. She also has 0 escapes unfortunately; no dash, no jump, no blink, no nothing. That means, she needs a baby sitter and a team that is able to forcefully keep opposing players away from her. If you are on a team where your mates just let people run by them to kill you, life as Ashe is going to miserable. Ashe is by no means a noob champion. She is so cheap however, that most of the people that play her, are unfortunately noobs. There are less team or map awareness dependent champions than Ashe, but none can initiate better than her or have better utility.

Amumu's usually all build the same; Merc treads, Sunfire Cape, Frozen Heart, GA, Abyssal/FoN.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> I'm not really a big Ashe fan. Maybe it's just the games I get or luck or something, but Ashe seems like the biggest noob magnet champion. It's like people are drawn to here because they think "legolas with boobs??? omg want", but then proceed to suck.


Because she's only 450 RP...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> Again, maybe it's the bad players, but she never seems to be able to finish off anyone. Yeah, she can slow, but when she has to chase 'em back to do enough damage, she's vulnerable. Ashe just doesn't seem like AD carry material to me either.


If you're missing your volley and not using frost shot then yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> I've been playing a lot of jungle Amumu and he's quickly becoming my favorite champion. He's kinda slow early game, but as soon as he gets toward mid/late game, he's a beast of a tank. I've found that in a lot of my games, people feed early, but then if we can drag the game out, Amumu typically gets good enough to put the team in a good position. Even managed to pick up a pentakill one game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, because tank items are (relatively) cheap, I can reach my full build (Mercs, Rylai's, Abyssal, Frozen Heart, Force of Nature, Sunfire cape) after selling my heart of gold and philo stone (for FH and FOH, depending on which I want first), I can often bank up quite a bit of gold. I feel like the sunfire cape is the weakest part of the endgame build, but the armor and hp are nice. What do you guys think of something like Randuin's on Amumu? The armor and HP is nice, but I already have Rylai's/Frozen heart for the slows. Would something like Zhonya's be better? A bit more damage and a tad more armor, but I'd lose 450 hp. Or should I just keep the sunfire cape and sit on some cash.


I'm not a fan of Amumu in serious games much anymore because he has one useful ganking ability, and it's a skill shot. Nothing other than his ult can stop people once you've missed your bandage toss. Biggest issue is he HAS to start blue, so having you blue invaded is inevitable and almost always sets you back. He has his uses if you're at low elo or perfected your skill shots and builds, he just isn't the powerhouse jungler that Nocturne, Nautilus, Alistar, and others are. Another issue I have is he is very slow at the start at clearing, so you have little presense in lane til after 3 or 4. Then if you miss a bandage toss and fail the gank, you're now far behind the other jungler regardless. Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Then why don't you like Soraka?
> Edit: She fills the role well, while your issue with what she can do is really only a problem when the soraka/AD combo outpicks the other at low elo. If you know what Soraka does it's easy to avoid.


I probably should have better worded my response to Zachcy. I don't think she needs to be removed from the game, but I do think her original skin is ugly, and she can be boring to play. That's why I like playing here when I'm tired







. Also, she can be annoying to lane against (because she does support well).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


I guess something like ali, olaf, graves, taric and morgana


----------



## Molybdenum

Oh no, not for super competitive games, only normals and lower ELO (around 1200, I haven't played many). He's definitely not the power ganker like the ones you mentioned. I want to try out Naut, but I don't want to drop 6k IP on a hero I've never played, so I'm hoping he comes up on free week soon. I like the tanky champs and his jungle/ganks seem solid.

Ashe is good, but just not in the carry position as was originally mentioned. She's cheap, yeah, but so are other champs who get less play time. I guess the ult is a big draw, but then people can't pull her off so I'm left with a bitter taste. Played correctly with a good team, she can be good (like most champs), but I just don't see it as much.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


Rumble top, Kassadin mid, Tristana AD, Lulu support, Udyr, Poppy, or Lee Sin jungle.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> Ashe is good, but just not in the carry position as was originally mentioned. She's cheap, yeah, but so are other champs who get less play time. I guess the ult is a big draw, but then people can't pull her off so I'm left with a bitter taste. Played correctly with a good team, she can be good (like most champs), but I just don't see it as much.


Soraka and Ryze are two who are also 450 IP and get a lot of play time. Just depends on the player.


----------



## Nnimrod

hahahha just came back to OCN and saw my original post... lol. got my first pentakill. ~1000 elo with vladimir, on vid ofc.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Ranged AD- Graves
> Support- Janna
> Jungle- *Nocturne*/Nautilus/Alistar
> Mid- *Karthus*/Kennen/Morgana
> Top- *Kayle*/Vladimir
> Included a couple other of my choices for a few of the lanes because it was tough to chose, but bolded what I'd personally prefer. Ashe is viable in certain cases, but not all, same as every other carry.


#tsm

This is also my dream team comp


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> hahahha just came back to OCN and saw my original post... lol. got my first pentakill. ~1000 elo with vladimir, on vid ofc.


Lemme see dat


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey guys whats ur dream team like... i pick amumu as main tank ali and offtank and zoneing, ashe as ad carry (her slow) arhi as ap carry and sona for some support


*top:* Singed / Nasus / Mordekeiser
*mid:* Veigar / Morgana
*jungler:* Warwick / Skarner / Nocturne
*bot:* Alistar + Ashe / Soraka + Kogmaw


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Then why don't you like Soraka?
> Edit: She fills the role well, while your issue with what she can do is really only a problem when the soraka/AD combo outpicks the other at low elo. If you know what Soraka does it's easy to avoid.


Because she completely makes the whole idea of trading stuipd. Oh you want to use your CDs and mana, and take some damage? Let me just heal and infuse my carry. What damage?

With every other support, you actually have to do something. With Soraka, it is recommended you sit in a bush and heal + infuse your carry. So much fun to play against.


----------



## Degree

SONA bUFF WHERE?!


----------



## Narokuu

our 5v5 ranked is currently been lucky latley, we are running

Middle: Ahri/Morg

Top Yorick

Bot: Taric/jana and Cait/vayne

and our jungler has been Fiddle, or noc, depending on the enemy team com. its been working well. i also use Annie mid for those games where i get fizz/morg/ahri as my enemy, as annie shuts them down hard. and she's never banned. check out some of our past streams and see the action, we stream most nights 6:30-7pm EST


----------



## Zackcy

This game hates me so much. We were going to win. Our trist DCes....................


----------



## BloodyRory

I uninstalled this game. Its fun when you win but it makes me very angry when I lose.

Sent from my HTC Merge


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I uninstalled this game. Its fun when you win but it makes me very angry when I lose.
> Sent from my HTC Merge


Especially when you have just horrible teams that just don't make sense.
They start feeding/blaming on jungle/not trying/etc.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Add me "fatbongtoke" My friends and I will own it up. Were sometimes missing 1 or 2 people. We could use some GG players. Tired of playing with a bunch of trash can scrubs.


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I uninstalled this game. Its fun when you win but it makes me very angry when I lose.
> Sent from my HTC Merge
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when you have just horrible teams that just don't make sense.
> They start feeding/blaming on jungle/not trying/etc.
Click to expand...

This. I usually would play trist or teemo as ad carry. My friend told his cousin I was good at that role. We all go into a match and he for some odd reason goes that role, since nobody went mid I went as ziggs. I suck at mid. He then starts to blame me for losing when I died once and didn't even let them take a turret and actually took down a turret myself. He died 5 times and fed bottom. I usually mow down turrets and he did awful. I get the blame and then told that I suck and I should be able to play everything.

Basically if one person screws up, your team is done. I'm probably going to start playing another fps..maybe ill try to get good at counterstrike source before global offensive becomes fully available. I was thinking about getting starcraft but its to late at this point, everybody is to good..
Sent from my HTC Merge


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> This. I usually would play trist or teemo as ad carry. My friend told his cousin I was good at that role. We all go into a match and he for some odd reason goes that role, since nobody went mid I went as ziggs. I suck at mid. He then starts to blame me for losing when I died once and didn't even let them take a turret and actually took down a turret myself. He died 5 times and fed bottom. I usually mow down turrets and he did awful. I get the blame and then told that I suck and I should be able to play everything.
> Basically if one person screws up, your team is done. I'm probably going to start playing another fps..maybe ill try to get good at counterstrike source before global offensive becomes fully available. I was thinking about getting starcraft but its to late at this point, everybody is to good..
> Sent from my HTC Merge


Especially the ones that autolocks. That is the worst


----------



## Zackcy

Dat pulsefire ezreal.

$25. Hahahaha.

It's funny how I lose 100 elo this week, and gain 100 next week.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Dat pulsefire ezreal.
> $25. Hahahaha.


Get within 4 days for 1650 or something I forgot.
I would get it, but no RP


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Dat pulsefire ezreal.
> $25. Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Get within 4 days for 1650 or something I forgot.
> I would get it, but no RP
Click to expand...

I would get it, but then I could just download it for free from leaguecraft.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I would get it, but then I could just download it for free from leaguecraft.


But that's clientside and defeats the purpose of showing off *sigh*


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> But that's clientside and defeats the purpose of showing off *sigh*


I have to show everyone how big my epeen is.

Sigh, Dominion Poppy. How horribly broken you are.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I have to show everyone how big my epeen is.
> Sigh, Dominion Poppy. How horribly broken you are.


And jax <3


----------



## TheOddOne

Why is Shaco OP ? Jax in the box BAM


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Why is Shaco OP ? Jax in the box BAM


AD shaco is where its at.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> And jax <3


Ya, Jax in Dominion is the best IP farmer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> AD shaco is where its at.


Goblin techies are the best.


----------



## Quesoblanco

AP trist is one of my favorites ahahahah


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lemme see dat


I reinstalled windows last night, and somehow lost the lolreplay file. I am fairly pissed about this. Look me up, summoner name "nnimrod", then check ranked stats, vladimir. Here's a screeny


----------



## prznar1

Guys, pulsfire ez is going out. This skin is available on PBE atm.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Guys, pulsfire ez is going out. This skin is available on PBE atm.


Played it, didn't feel special to me *sigh*

Anyways playing Shaco Dominion to farm IP, nothing but horrible teams. :*(
Can't farm IP *sigh*


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> I reinstalled windows last night, and somehow lost the lolreplay file. I am fairly pissed about this. Look me up, summoner name "nnimrod", then check ranked stats, vladimir. Here's a screeny


Congratulations









I have yet to get one


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.justin.tv/narokuu live now! come check out our 5v5 ranked team


----------



## Shinodan

Hey People, been playing for about 2 years on and off (sometimes the lol community stops me playing as it can be horrible), I play Ashe AD or Xerath AP Mostly.


----------



## Zackcy

The lol community isn't bad.

Dota communties are not bad. It's just that the game breeds negatively. When you die, you give the enemy team gold and experience, making them stronger. People get too strong and too ahead when fed, and just snowball. Worst of all, the games all last 30 minutes and you can't leave.

Now, if you have 3 useless snipers on your team in TF2, it's not a problem. You can leave the server, they don't make enemies stronger, and the rounds last a few short minutes.

Dota games turn nice people into complete rage machines.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The lol community isn't bad.
> 
> Dota communties are not bad. It's just that the game breeds negatively. When you die, you give the enemy team gold and experience, making them stronger. People get too strong and too ahead when fed, and just snowball. Worst of all, the games all last 30 minutes and you can't leave.
> 
> Now, if you have 3 useless snipers on your team in TF2, it's not a problem. You can leave the server, they don't make enemies stronger, and the rounds last a few short minutes.
> 
> Dota games turn nice people into complete rage machines.


Its more than that.The matchmaking system is a failure.


----------



## prznar1

K, got RP points for Ez skin ready, but i dont have Ez yet.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> K, got RP points for Ez skin ready, but i dont have Ez yet.


Getting skin then learning Ez? I thought I was bad about buying skins...

Speaking of Ez, just missed a Penta 2 days ago. Got a double kill then a triple kill, the third kill took like 5 seconds too long









I'm gonna watch my LOLreplay of the match and FRAPS it







.


----------



## NuFon

Hi, been playing for 2 years I think, I'm playing mostly as Annie or Janna. Poor 1339 ELO, atleast I haven't droppen in ELO.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Hi, been playing for 2 years I think, I'm playing mostly as Annie or Janna. Poor 1339 ELO, atleast I haven't droppen in ELO.


U R EATED MAH KOOKIES!!!!


----------



## Degree

Buying Vlad today <333


----------



## CrashZero

worst thing about lol, is playing ranked...having no choice but to play a support..then having your AD carry fail hardcore..and yet everyone blames and reports you despite you playing better then the rest of your team...ugh


----------



## Shinodan

I just constantly find my self in the position that im doing absolutely fine (usually mid, yet top and bottom can never get their **** together everyones like IM TOP, NO I JUNGLE, YOU NOOB NO, OMG, REPORT. STOP KILLSTEAL OMG.

i actually dont care about killstealing, what gets me is that every player that says KS!! is concentrating on kills, and that to me is the worst gameplan ever, omg get kills.......no.

a group of people collectively killing someone cant be a killsteal, in my opinion the faster the enemy drops the faster everyone can get back to pushing and thinking up new ganks.

ive stopped chatting at all exept to say ss and re in lol these days.


----------



## CrashZero

true, theres always going 5/0/1 in mid and then when team fighting phase shows itself discovering your team is all like 1/9/2 or worse and then they blame you for losing or KS'ing..or whatever..


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> U R EATED MAH KOOKIES!!!!


UNT DAI VUZ DELICIOUS!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> true, theres always going 5/0/1 in mid and then when team fighting phase shows itself discovering your team is all like 1/9/2 or worse and then they blame you for losing or KS'ing..or whatever..


Are you ganking top or bottom? If you are doing well mid (even if you're not) and you can shove lane, zone/kill enemy mid, go gank top or bottom. You may even be able to pick up a free dragon if you get a successful gank on bottom. It will only help your team be that much stronger when team fights start.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> I just constantly find my self in the position that im doing absolutely fine (usually mid, yet top and bottom can never get their **** together everyones like IM TOP, NO I JUNGLE, YOU NOOB NO, OMG, REPORT. STOP KILLSTEAL OMG.
> i actually dont care about killstealing, what gets me is that every player that says KS!! is concentrating on kills, and that to me is the worst gameplan ever, omg get kills.......no.
> a group of people collectively killing someone cant be a killsteal, in my opinion the faster the enemy drops the faster everyone can get back to pushing and thinking up new ganks.
> ive stopped chatting at all exept to say ss and re in lol these days.


I have a problem if the jungle is ksing. IMO the goal of every gank as most junglers is to feed your carries. If you get your lanes kills, they most likely will begin to win the lanes with more and more dominance as the game progresses. If you end up taking the kills, you dont give them that huge advantage that a kill would give them. It all depends on the situation though, you should always go for the kill, but its an art to stop at the right time to give the laner a kill. I played a game as jungle naut yesterday, I was 0/0/15 20 minutes in. Its easy enough to say that my team stomped after that, what with out 8/1 graves, 5/1 mid, and 7/3 top. If you are jungling with someone like fiddle, then getting kills is a good think after all, but imo you should try and have a tank in the jungle, rather than a carry.

I have been playing draven quite a bit since he came out, and i would now say he is my go-to to counter graves.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> I have a problem if the jungle is ksing. IMO the goal of every gank as most junglers is to feed your carries. If you get your lanes kills, they most likely will begin to win the lanes with more and more dominance as the game progresses. If you end up taking the kills, you dont give them that huge advantage that a kill would give them. It all depends on the situation though, you should always go for the kill, but its an art to stop at the right time to give the laner a kill. I played a game as jungle naut yesterday, I was 0/0/15 20 minutes in. Its easy enough to say that my team stomped after that, what with out 8/1 graves, 5/1 mid, and 7/3 top. If you are jungling with someone like fiddle, then getting kills is a good think after all, but imo you should try and have a tank in the jungle, rather than a carry.
> I have been playing draven quite a bit since he came out, and i would now say he is my go-to to counter graves.


I mean it's easy to say this when you are stomping. While feeding your carries is good, getting a few kills on jungler is just fine. The fact that you have killed the enemy gives your lane the upper hand as they can push, farm, and deny them exp through towers taking the CS. It is more beneficial to give the kill away to the carry, but not at the cost of them needing to use a summoner ability, taking unneccesary damage, or letting them get away.


----------



## CrashZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Are you ganking top or bottom? If you are doing well mid (even if you're not) and you can shove lane, zone/kill enemy mid, go gank top or bottom. You may even be able to pick up a free dragon if you get a successful gank on bottom. It will only help your team be that much stronger when team fights start.


you always try to gank top and bot when you can..the problems arise when you team likes over extending like mad giving you not real opportunity to do so...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> you always try to gank top and bot when you can..the problems arise when you team likes over extending like mad giving you not real opportunity to do so...


I find this happens only when you're playing a mid champ that requires the perfect chance to gank. If your top lane just pushed to their tower and the opponent has no minions, it is the perfect time to dive. Champs like Morg, Gragas, Malz, Ryze, LB, and other can do that easy enough. You just have to know when the right time to dive is and make it happen, and that takes the most effort.

I need to play more ranked myself, I've dropped from almost 1500 to 1436 from not playing any as I was playing D3. Now I'm back to LoL


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I mean it's easy to say this when you are stomping. While feeding your carries is good, getting a few kills on jungler is just fine. The fact that you have killed the enemy gives your lane the upper hand as they can push, farm, and deny them exp through towers taking the CS. It is more beneficial to give the kill away to the carry, but not at the cost of them needing to use a summoner ability, taking unneccesary damage, or letting them get away.


Its usually only the first 2 or 3 ganks where you need to do that anyway, once your laner gets stronger, it gets harder to actually get a kill yourself (speaking from the naut example). That first kill in lane can swing the course of that lane by a large margin. I can't count how many times I have been getting dominated in lane very early, get a good gank and a kill, and then just dominate from then on, orrr the other way.

I think I may have not worded it clearly enough. What I was trying to convey, was if it is possible to give the kill to the lane, I think a good jungler should always try to do that. Of course, if its between you getting the kill or them getting away, easy choice there...

This also only really applies to lanes with a carry in them. If, for example, you have a tank in top lane, I don't mind if a jungler like nocturn or lee sin takes the kill every time, as a tank (especially one that is farming well top) does not need a lot of money to do well, just farm and assists. Its all just my opinion too, I have a friend that will constatly get kills as a maokai jungle when I am graves bottom, and it bugs me when he can just walk away instead of letting me have it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> Its usually only the first 2 or 3 ganks where you need to do that anyway, once your laner gets stronger, it gets harder to actually get a kill yourself (speaking from the naut example). That first kill in lane can swing the course of that lane by a large margin. I can't count how many times I have been getting dominated in lane very early, get a good gank and a kill, and then just dominate from then on, orrr the other way.
> I think I may have not worded it clearly enough. What I was trying to convey, was if it is possible to give the kill to the lane, I think a good jungler should always try to do that. Of course, if its between you getting the kill or them getting away, easy choice there...
> This also only really applies to lanes with a carry in them. If, for example, you have a tank in top lane, I don't mind if a jungler like nocturn or lee sin takes the kill every time, as a tank (especially one that is farming well top) does not need a lot of money to do well, just farm and assists. Its all just my opinion too, I have a friend that will constatly get kills as a maokai jungle when I am graves bottom, and it bugs me when he can just walk away instead of letting me have it.


Yeah, I've seen it both ways since I've played way too many games (well over 3k). It's hard to know if people can get the kills when pubbing, so sometimes you just have to take them and make sure you're on a jungler like Noc or Lee.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> you always try to gank top and bot when you can..the problems arise when you team likes over extending like mad giving you not real opportunity to do so...


Yeah, thats just a bad situation unless your jungler/support is tanky enough so you can towerdive







.

I find the biggest problem I have with my teams is that they become crazy passive. If the other team initiates, "we" run away. If they baron/dragon, "we" let them have it. If they suicide their entire team, "we" don't take advantage and get a turret or two because killing our jungle is more important and safe.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen it both ways since I've played way too many games (well over 3k). It's hard to know if people can get the kills when pubbing, so sometimes you just have to take them and make sure you're on a jungler like Noc or Lee.


Very true. Its also especially hard to give them the kill when they are on the verge of death.

I played a game yesterday (it was premade 5s) where the ganks on us (draven and sona) bottom were ridiculous. Noct jungle, a TF mid, and shen top for their team. The ganks consisted of TF ulting, teletoprting down, at the same time noct ulting on me, and shen ulting on noct. It had a 100% success rate haha But out top and mid ended up tearing through their towers by the second time they did it, and got so much more farm and we ended up with the win


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Getting skin then learning Ez? I thought I was bad about buying skins...
> Speaking of Ez, just missed a Penta 2 days ago. Got a double kill then a triple kill, the third kill took like 5 seconds too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna watch my LOLreplay of the match and FRAPS it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dont want to buy it for 3250 rp.... also who cares if i got a skin or not. I have a skin for teemo and still dont know how to play him xD


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Dont want to buy it for 3250 rp.... also who cares if i got a skin or not. I have a skin for teemo and still dont know how to play him xD


Haha true enough


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Yeah, thats just a bad situation unless your jungler/support is tanky enough so you can towerdive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I find the biggest problem I have with my teams is that they become crazy passive. If the other team initiates, "we" run away. If they baron/dragon, "we" let them have it. If they suicide their entire team, "we" don't take advantage and get a turret or two because killing our jungle is more important and safe.


I always have that problem with some friends.
They complain that we haven't killed enough towers
Ace enemy team
Go back to base or jungle...


----------



## Degree

Got Pax Sivir last night, I love it








I guess it was worth the $10.99, but gotta learn how to conserve my mana. The only bad thing about her, she sucks up way too much mana. I guess that's why no one uses her anymore.


----------



## NuFon

I think she was good before they "buffed" the ricochet, if I remember correctly, she could stack manamune with basic attacks. That was pretty sick actually, but she was still weak compared to Ashe for instance.


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Dota games turn nice people into complete rage machines.


This.

90% of the time I can control my thoughts and feelings, but sometimes things get out of hand and other people don't control their thought/feelings, and I blow up on them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> worst thing about lol, is playing ranked...having no choice but to play a support..then having your AD carry fail hardcore..and yet everyone blames and reports you despite you playing better then the rest of your team...ugh


I feel your pain.

Luckily I'm the sweetest nicest person in the world and don't ever rage or get mad at my teammates. I'm always all "good job guys! ~wink~"

On the plus side I haven't been banned since becoming nice.


----------



## LolXDFace

Add me if you want to play guys!

ign: LolXDFace


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I feel your pain.
> Luckily I'm the sweetest nicest person in the world and don't ever rage or get mad at my teammates. I'm always all "good job guys! ~wink~"
> On the plus side I haven't been banned since becoming nice.


UDYR, this comment TWITCHs me so much I don't have ANNIE thing to say ....


----------



## Narokuu

www.twitch.tv/narokuu come see our ranked 5v5 we are 4-1 tonight! come cheer us all on

we are streaming till the sun comes up =)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I feel your pain.
> Luckily I'm the sweetest nicest person in the world and don't ever rage or get mad at my teammates. I'm always all "good job guys! ~wink~"
> On the plus side I haven't been banned since becoming nice.


Hey Simca,

Aren't you the one helping me get audio stuff? lol

So that means I was posting in a thread you made and you are now posting in a thread I made lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Simca,
> Aren't you the one helping me get audio stuff? lol
> So that means I was posting in a thread you made and you are now posting in a thread I made lol


She has been posting in here for a while.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to get one


thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Buying Vlad today <333


enjoy him, he's sort of like ryze


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> enjoy him, he's sort of like ryze


I bought him yesterday, but haven't had the chance to use him since I've been trying to farm IP in dominion using Poppy ^.^


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> She has been posting in here for a while.


Yeah, I have been super busy lately and haven't been on here at all (as you can probably tell by me barely posting







)


----------



## NuFon

Haven't been playing so much LoL since D3 came out, so I wonder why everyone has started ditching the CV and going for Exhaust instead on supports. And also why they are going for Heal instead of Ghost on AD carries.
Is it because only 30% maybe knows how to use CV?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Haven't been playing so much LoL since D3 came out, so I wonder why everyone has started ditching the CV and going for Exhaust instead on supports. And also why they are going for Heal instead of Ghost on AD carries.
> Is it because only 30% maybe knows how to use CV?


CV kinda fell out when it got nerfed. They hit it pretty bad. They also gave heal a big buff (and then nerfed it).

But the way bot lane is played now, having a utility summoner for fights is better than having a CV. Fights are often extremely close down there and an exhaust or heal can make the difference.

Heal is better now for that same reason. Carries really don't get the chance to use ghost, as the fights are real quick and usually in one place down there (usually after one of the lane mates gets CCed)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I feel your pain.
> Luckily I'm the sweetest nicest person in the world and don't ever rage or get mad at my teammates. I'm always all "good job guys! ~wink~"
> On the plus side I haven't been banned since becoming nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UDYR, this comment TWITCHs me so much I don't have ANNIE thing to say ....
Click to expand...

Nunu, not so fast. Urgot a Zilean puns, but none of them are Brand new. Your attempt to make us Olaf are in Vayne. How Miss Fortunate of you to have dug your own Graves. S-Ahri, better Lux next time.


----------



## NuFon

Oh, I have always thought that CV was a really unique summoner spell, as it can give you the edge in a teamfight where you don't have vision.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nunu, not so fast. Urgot a Zilean puns, but none of them are Brand new. Your attempt to make us Olaf are in Vayne. How Miss Fortunate of you to have dug your own Graves. S-Ahri, better Lux next time.


loooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Simca

Akali skins are great. I have all of them except the stinger one. I don't like that one. She looks anorexic.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Akali skins are great. I have all of them except the stinger one. I don't like that one. She looks anorexic.


Is she worth getting?
I was going to buy her, but bought Karthus instead.
Planning on getting Shen and her next.
I want all her skins too @[email protected]
I love all of her skins.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Akali skins are great. I have all of them except the stinger one. I don't like that one. She looks anorexic.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she worth getting?
> I was going to buy her, but bought Karthus instead.
> Planning on getting Shen and her next.
> I want all her skins too @[email protected]
> I love all of her skins.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she's a hyper carry, but for some reason does poo damage on tanks. I never really understood that. Fighting a nasus as Akali is silly. Fighting Nautilus is poo, but you slice through squishies very fast and her R is a dash/gap closer that does amazing damage, gets you right on them and can be used 3 times even without connecting your Q.

She's really awful pre-6 though. Her dash makes her amazing. Without it she's really...not the best. I'm not even super great with her or anything. I just like her and like playing her from time to time and love her skins. A soraka on the other team that's focusing you in team fights pretty much shuts you down. Long silence+Oracles is just...ugh... and AOE damage just wrecks her.. Putting slow on her really hurts her too.

But you get the best skins in the game really:


Spoiler: Akali Skins



















































I'm just missing stinger and Soccer Akali.


Spoiler: Stinger/Soccer Akali
























Neither of which I really like.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> UDYR, this comment TWITCHs me so much I don't have ANNIE thing to say ....


So... are you _The_oddone? plays for TSM?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So... are you _The_oddone? plays for TSM?


No hes not


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, finally broke a losing streak. Of like 15 games. 1350 elo to 1117. Lul wut.


----------



## TinDaDragon

So I started playing again

Got 6300IP. Should I get Urgot or Darius?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yay, finally broke a losing streak. Of like 15 games. 1350 elo to 1117. Lul wut.


And your spirit wasn't broken?


----------



## r3d33m3r

is it true that the metagame changed to a more roamer style gameplay? i really wouldn't like that :S


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And your spirit wasn't broken?


In order to succeed in solo queue, you have to lower the amount of fs you give to 0. Then and only then can you truly improve and enjoy the game.

Plus 1100 elo is fun. I go legendary most games (and still lose), and I know I will be back up to 1300s in no time. Remember when I dodged down to 900?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> So I started playing again
> Got 6300IP. Should I get Urgot or Darius?


Urgot is 3150 no ?


----------



## Zackcy

Just played with a brazilian darius who fed 2-7. Proceeded to ulti 2 win every team fight, and take all the kills and gold. Then after 40 minutes of leading my team, he decides he needs to take double golems, while we are missing all our turrets. He gets caught and dies.

"/all GG pro team"


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just played with a brazilian darius who fed 2-7. Proceeded to ulti 2 win every team fight, and take all the kills and gold. Then after 40 minutes of leading my team, he decides he needs to take double golems, while we are missing all our turrets. He gets caught and dies.
> "/all GG pro team"


I LOL'D


----------



## Zackcy

One thing I noticed about low elo: Don't itemize for late game. Itemize for early mid game. Brutalizer every game on everyone.


----------



## r3d33m3r

@Zackcy: true, though that doesn't only go for items, it goes for anything, try to have a bigger impact earlier in the game rather than late


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> worst thing about lol, is playing ranked...having no choice but to play a support..then having your AD carry fail hardcore..and yet everyone blames and reports you despite you playing better then the rest of your team...ugh
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain.
> 
> Luckily I'm the sweetest nicest person in the world and don't ever rage or get mad at my teammates. I'm always all "good job guys! ~wink~"
> 
> On the plus side I haven't been banned since becoming nice.
Click to expand...

-!WARNING!- *TO ALL SIMCA'S ALLIES: DO NOT STARTLE THE WITCH!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And your spirit wasn't broken?
> 
> 
> 
> In order to succeed in solo queue, you have to lower the amount of fs you give to 0. Then and only then can you truly improve and enjoy the game.
Click to expand...

ZACKCY FIGHTINGGGGGGGG!!!

siiged.

Also , GPL regional qualifiers!
http://gpl.garena.com/index.php#nogo


----------



## Zackcy

Legendary in 3/6 of my last 6 games. 2 of those games where wins.


----------



## Simca

DODGING RANKED NO LONGER LOWERS ELO!!


----------



## Towik

Hey there , i usually play with clan mates but here

same as in OCN [name]
North America , i live in EU , but i play there cause of clan mates .
another thing my ping is higher then usually about 30 or so , cause i just moved and my ping is like that my ADSL is so complicated that i need some time , and i need to check with my ISP about it too.
I can play like

*oh wait there is an update just now , so i will take a ScreenShot in 2 minutes edit this post fully*
LoL is down i cannot login so maybe later


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> 14 straight loss!


Have you tried winning?


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Have you tried winning?


Will try that next time dude, seems to be a common strategy among pro gamers.


----------



## Towik

And now i am trying to login for like 10 minutes or more and i keep getting Login failed due to unknown reason ....
I rr'ed my PC did some other things and nothing

when i am trying to retrieve my password for account , the *******s says it doesn't exist ...


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.justin.tv/narokuu

we are live now =) come see our team play


----------



## Simca

I did an amazingly good job at not raging at my last game. Had a vayne and teemo that were bot lane, got destroyed and came into my jungle and killed all my minions. Took all my buffs, left me no gold or exp to level. They were never in team fights. I can't count how many curse words they used towards me and how long they just QQ'd at me.

It's like..how are you expected to play with people like this? I really wanted to just afk, but I know I would have been reported so I stopped trying to level and just joined team fights and because our malphite was too scared he never initiated so I always had to initate and died in the process but that would win team fights. If I didn't intiiate my entire team would be slaughtered.

I just can't get a decent team in this game. It really bothers me when I get teams like this. The only reason we won is because the other team QQ'd at their fiddlesticks who was terrible and ragequit eeven though they were sorta winning..

I don't know how I didn't rage at those two.


----------



## NuFon

Something wrong with the friends lists? There is nobody online and I couldn't add a friend I was going to play with. Maybe a EU West thing. :/


----------



## CrashZero

shows the north america servers as all being down atm for me..


----------



## prznar1

Anyone knows when pulsefire ez will be available to buy?


----------



## Simca

NA just went down. Just finished a game. Was really fun.

Any ideas on not tapering off with Shyvana late game? I go Merc, Wits end, Frozen Mallet, then usually atmas and followed by a situational item like FoN or Warmogs with Wriggles in there as first item.

Kinda wanna do more damage.


----------



## Blizlake

Any OCNers playing @ EU east & nordic ? Playin' TF (and caitlyn or riven probably when I get the points for unlock) and would love to play with a decent team for a change. Not that I'm a pro or anything though







I'll be back playing on wednesday.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> NA just went down. Just finished a game. Was really fun.
> Any ideas on not tapering off with Shyvana late game? I go Merc, Wits end, Frozen Mallet, then usually atmas and followed by a situational item like FoN or Warmogs with Wriggles in there as first item.
> Kinda wanna do more damage.


Bloodthirstier x 4


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bloodthirstier x 4


Doran's Blade x 6


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> Doran's Blade x 6


I swear if I ever have a team mate do that I'll pound my head on the desk


----------



## Simca

I LOLd, but I'd be so mad if that happened to me.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

God its been down for 4 hours now. Kinda miffed, only chance to play this weekend.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> God its been down for 4 hours now. Kinda miffed, only chance to play this weekend.


I know how you feel :*(


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I swear if I ever have a team mate do that I'll pound my head on the desk


Saw a twitch on one of SV's games where he went 14-2 with berserkers and 5 dorans. Saint added him


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I swear if I ever have a team mate do that I'll pound my head on the desk


I know what im doing next time we play LoL


----------



## bigal1542

NA servers are up guys


----------



## Nnimrod

Is there an OCN ranked 5 man team? I would be interested in playing on said team.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Is there an OCN ranked 5 man team? I would be interested in playing on said team.


Yep, I started one but we haven't done any games in a while because we never have enough people. Add me in game and then message me to add you to it.

I'm not on as much as I used to be, sink have no problem handing leadership to anyone at all.

My ign is fatty al


----------



## Shinodan

CANT WAIT FOR PULSEFIRE EZ, OH MY DAYS.


----------



## prznar1

same here. got rp ready, but still farming ip. 500 more left.


----------



## Degree

I want in on the team! <3

Add me: datoneazn


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> UDYR, this comment TWITCHs me so much I don't have ANNIE thing to say ....


LOL


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOLd, but I'd be so mad if that happened to me.


Best part was:
Vayne: "Singed is flying around the map, untouchable by us, but able to kill us all"
Singed: "Stun me"

BAHAHAHAAHAH. I started rolling.


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.justin.tv/narokuu we are live streaming some 5v5 on our ranked team!

cheer us on! we are getting a sponsorship soon!


----------



## JuiceyNinja

woooooooohoooooo finally in 1300 ELO

Okay, so I know its still not 1700 ELO but I will get there! besides, 1250 elo is top 25% of all players so EADC, I'm proud.

It has been a long 2 months!!! but I was at 800 ELO 2 months ago!!!

How I got to 800 ELO: Started playing ranked as soon as I hit lvl 30, I was noob...

How I got out of 800 ELO: Went and played another 300 normal games, learned all 5 roles, learned how to counter pick. learned many mechanics of the game.

Tips to get out of low ELO:
*Stop calling it ELO hell!* Its an excuse, and if you keep blaming it you will never get higher ELO, take ownership of your misplays and stop blaming others.
*Believe in yourself!* A great deal of how you play is related to your attitude, if you go in believing you will lose, you probably will! it also demoralizes team mates if you say you will lose.
*Stop raging at the feeders!* Okay so theres a 0/3 Vayne in your bot lane feeding the enemy Ezreal. What is raging at Vayne going to do?! EZ is already fed, so go help Vayne rather than qq at him. qq at Vayne will make him play worse, and possibly make him feed if you be a jerk (Mod edit here to remove profanity). If he gets angry at you, he will try to throw the game so you get a loss... keep calm and try to help him with ganks etc.
*Buy wards!* Okay I don't know where the misconception came from that only supports should ward... Buy wards in every role... Map awareness is key! and if you're ganking a lot, buy oracles... deny them vision and they will have to play safer, losing them farm and possibly kills. (also makes your ganks work







)

I would say the most important of those is to stop raging at feeders and bad plays by your team... If you do this, you demoaralize your team and drop your chance of winning.

Add me NA Juiceyninja


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOLd, but I'd be so mad if that happened to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Best part was:
> Vayne: "Singed is flying around the map, untouchable by us, but able to kill us all"
> Singed: "Stun me"
> 
> BAHAHAHAAHAH. I started rolling.
Click to expand...

That was funny, also the part where Vayne said, "GET LOCKED IN A BURNING CAR" was hilarious. And when Udyr stunned singed in the fountain and killed him that was hilarious too.

Also, why has LoL been screwed up for the past 24 hours?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Also, why has LoL been screwed up for the past 24 hours?


They had to rollback from the new patch to the Draven patch, with that there was problem some server instability going on as they said they were watching the system closely.


----------



## Simca

QQ of the Day.

Honestly though, nothing pisses me off more than when you state what position you're going to play and everyone else chooses those positions. I can deal with that. Hey. I'm last pick. Sucks for me but I gotta' live with that. I can understand that.

Then they go and feed extremely hard and then ragequit and leave mid game..then come back when we start to pick up steam without them and feed more and make us lose.

_Seriously?_

I don't even play MF but had to choose an AD carry and I'm not very good with graves so...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> QQ of the Day.
> Honestly though, nothing pisses me off more than when you state what position you're going to play and everyone else chooses those positions. I can deal with that. Hey. I'm last pick. Sucks for me but I gotta' live with that. I can understand that.
> Then they go and feed extremely hard and then ragequit and leave mid game..then come back when we start to pick up steam without them and feed more and make us lose.
> _Seriously?_
> I don't even play MF but had to choose an AD carry and I'm not very good with graves so...


I hate the instalockers the most, with a passion.
What's the point in that? Like seriously.
Once I had 2 who instalocked mid, Ahri and Karthus.
Another time when I had 3 who instalocked AD Carry, Corki/Graves/Sivir

However I won the 2 AP mid game though <3 Other time sucked so bad.
Ahri played as "Support bot" I guess you can say.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> QQ of the Day.
> Honestly though, nothing pisses me off more than when you state what position you're going to play and everyone else chooses those positions. I can deal with that. Hey. I'm last pick. Sucks for me but I gotta' live with that. I can understand that.
> Then they go and feed extremely hard and then ragequit and leave mid game..then come back when we start to pick up steam without them and feed more and make us lose.
> _Seriously?_
> I don't even play MF but had to choose an AD carry and I'm not very good with graves so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the instalockers the most, with a passion.
> What's the point in that? Like seriously.
> Once I had 2 who instalocked mid, Ahri and Karthus.
> Another time when I had 3 who instalocked AD Carry, Corki/Graves/Sivir
> 
> However I won the 2 AP mid game though <3 Other time sucked so bad.
> Ahri played as "Support bot" I guess you can say.
Click to expand...

I just get pissy because people worse than me are higher elo than I am. I get stuck with such crap that I almost feel riot is sticking me with these people on purpose.

I either get stuck on a team and am forced to play a position I don't want to play and do bad/nothing special or I get countered super hard with no help and do bad/nothing special.

Or it's the opposite and I do well and my team completely screws up.

Or I do well and someone AFKs. Super feeds and ruins it for everyone else.

And then on the winning side it's usually a landslide win. Very few games have ever been wow this is a really good balanced game.

Worst part about it is there's nothing you can do to raise your elo of your own power for the most part. Sure, you can account for your 10%-20% of the game where you make a difference but the other 80-90% is dependent on others. Not a dang thing you can do about them but that 80-90% decides if you win or not.

Team games, gotta' love 'em.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just get pissy because people worse than me are higher elo than I am. I get stuck with such crap that I almost feel riot is sticking me with these people on purpose.
> I either get stuck on a team and am forced to play a position I don't want to play and do bad/nothing special or I get countered super hard with no help and do bad/nothing special.
> Or it's the opposite and I do well and my team completely screws up.
> Or I do well and someone AFKs. Super feeds and ruins it for everyone else.
> And then on the winning side it's usually a landslide win. Very few games have ever been wow this is a really good balanced game.
> Worst part about it is there's nothing you can do to raise your elo of your own power for the most part. Sure, you can account for your 10%-20% of the game where you make a difference but the other 80-90% is dependent on others. Not a dang thing you can do about them but that 80-90% decides if you win or not.
> Team games, gotta' love 'em.


Yea, you can't gain elo on your own and is entirely dependent on the team. Sometimes I just play normals because I'm sick of Soloq with bad teams all day.
All last week had nothing but horrible teams.


----------



## Simca

That feel when you want to report someone for a really good reason and LoL trolls you with this screen:


----------



## andyroo89

My redhead girl posts in here are 90% less cancer than these Q_Q posts.


----------



## Shimme

Add me, username is Shimme

I play trynd, fiddle cho and I'm learning teemo


----------



## S.M.

I played league and I got mad so now I am posting on an internet thread


----------



## prznar1

So any news about upcoming patch release date?


----------



## Shinodan

thought today was patch day







got my rp ready for pulse ez. woop woop.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOLd, but I'd be so mad if that happened to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Best part was:
> Vayne: "Singed is flying around the map, untouchable by us, but able to kill us all"
> Singed: "Stun me"
> 
> BAHAHAHAAHAH. I started rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was funny, also the part where Vayne said, "GET LOCKED IN A BURNING CAR" was hilarious. And when Udyr stunned singed in the fountain and killed him that was hilarious too.
> 
> Also, why has LoL been screwed up for the past 24 hours?
Click to expand...

I guess they were seriously dumb to not include server cross checks ; i mean their entire network security team got beaten by a frigging hex editor....SUCH SHAMFERUUU DISPRAY!!

Also , why the big head?

That's the largest are you [thought u were going to get me weren't you] kidding me i've seen in the internet.


----------



## Zackcy

Why did they nerf Xin into the ground and Irelia still exists?

Her kit is a superior version of his. Xin is really fun though. He is the only champion who has 4 battle cries, one for each ability.

Wish the design team would let their hands off the game every once in a while. Every time something gets popular, nerf next patch. People are playing Nocturne after he hasn't been touched in 8 months? Nerf.

Tanky DPS with a gap closer, built in tenacity, sustain, magic damage, physical damage, true damage, burst, sustained damage? Cool beans.

I really like Xin, people just hate it when you play him :/

People think I am going to stack Phantom Dancers.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> woooooooohoooooo finally in 1300 ELO
> Okay, so I know its still not 1700 ELO but I will get there! besides, 1250 elo is top 25% of all players so EADC, I'm proud.
> It has been a long 2 months!!! but I was at 800 ELO 2 months ago!!!
> How I got to 800 ELO: Started playing ranked as soon as I hit lvl 30, I was noob...


I started playing ranked right after lvl 30

Got to 1300 ELO with only 7 champs

OP


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Why did they nerf Xin into the ground and Irelia still exists?
> Her kit is a superior version of his. Xin is really fun though. He is the only champion who has 4 battle cries, one for each ability.
> Wish the design team would let their hands off the game every once in a while. Every time something gets popular, nerf next patch. People are playing Nocturne after he hasn't been touched in 8 months? Nerf.
> Tanky DPS with a gap closer, built in tenacity, sustain, magic damage, physical damage, true damage, burst, sustained damage? Cool beans.
> I really like Xin, people just hate it when you play him :/
> People think I am going to stack Phantom Dancers.


Everytime I see a Yi... Phantom Dancers


----------



## Blizlake

All this talk about Phantom Dancers... When I play AD Twisted Fate, I always have 2x Phantom Dancers... 80% Crit chance and AS around 2 seems to do well late game.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> All this talk about Phantom Dancers... When I play *AD Twisted Fate*, I always have 2x Phantom Dancers... 80% Crit chance and AS around 2 seems to do well late game.


AD and TF don't work in the same sentence...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> All this talk about Phantom Dancers... When I play *AD Twisted Fate*, I always have 2x Phantom Dancers... 80% Crit chance and AS around 2 seems to do well late game.
> 
> 
> 
> AD and TF don't work in the same sentence...
Click to expand...

They don't need to as long as they work in the game








Nah, should probably start playing AP but I just love attack speed


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> They don't need to as long as they work in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, should probably start playing AP but I just love attack speed


AP is a lot of fun with the long range of Q. Also, I love being able to clear a wave of minions with a single cast of Q. I am just horrible about planning a gank when R is ready. I should practice this







.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> They don't need to as long as they work in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, should probably start playing AP but I just love attack speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP is a lot of fun with the long range of Q. Also, I love being able to clear a wave of minions with a single cast of Q. I am just horrible about planning a gank when R is ready. I should practice this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Aye, Q is very useful and the only thing I miss when playing AD.
And I don't even bother with using Destiny for ganks 90% of time since no one seems to care, so I just spot enemies or use it as fast travel...







I've gotten a few incredible ganks with it though...
You 2 just motivated me to start thinking about an AP build. You think I could keep my Phantom Dancer(s) and Hextech Gunblade and still have a decent build?


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do you time your pick a card? I can never get them right


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you time your pick a card? I can never get them right


I dunno, comes kinda natural to me







I do mess it sometimes though, just takes practice to get it right when under heavy fire. Many fights have ended with me having under 100 health, got a gold card just when I needed one







Eventually you dont even have to really watch at the cards after you see what the first card is


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> You 2 just motivated me to start thinking about an AP build. You think I could keep my Phantom Dancer(s) and Hextech Gunblade and still have a decent build?


I would say, try it out against bots first. I feel like your auto attacks would be too weak with just a Gunblade to take advantage of PD. Also, that's a lot of money so you will be fairly weak mid/late game until your able to get more items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you time your pick a card? I can never get them right


Practice, pretty much the only way to get better at it. Play against bots in a custom game and only harass them with the gold card. Practice auto attacking and dodging the bot and mid skirmish, try to select the gold card and use it. That's about it.


----------



## Quesoblanco

why is no one adding me? lets game it up already. Fatbongtoke.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

and im back to 1288 ELO because I qued with someone I played a game with and he fed all 3 games i played with him.

=D another tip.

Don't duo que with randoms.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> and im back to 1288 ELO because I qued with someone I played a game with and he fed all 3 games i played with him.
> =D another tip.
> Don't duo que with randoms.


Why in the world would you even duo with a random person @[email protected]


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> and im back to 1288 ELO because I qued with someone I played a game with and he fed all 3 games i played with him.
> =D another tip.
> Don't duo que with randoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you even duo with a random person @[email protected]
Click to expand...

cuz you played with them and they fluked being good in that game you played with them in.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> cuz you played with them and they fluked being good in that game you played with them in.


I have to agree with simca on this one. I made that mistake once, a long time ago. Never happened again.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> and im back to 1288 ELO because I qued with someone I played a game with and he fed all 3 games i played with him.
> =D another tip.
> Don't duo que with randoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the world would you even duo with a random person @[email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz you played with them and they fluked being good in that game you played with them in.
Click to expand...

But but but...im always stronk


----------



## TheOddOne

Simca can't play Graves ? yes yes u shud be in 1k


----------



## Zackcy

Pick a card starts a random card. It goes red-->Yellow--->blue and then repeats. It can start at yellow or blue or red or whatever, but there is an order. The cards with the most damage, have the least utitlity and vise versa. Yellow is a stun, and has the lowest damage of the 3. Red is an AoE slow, and has moderate damage. Blue gives mana and has the highest damage of the 3.

Beta TF was super OP. His gold card was an AoE stun, and had the highest damage of the 3. There was no reason at all to every use the red card, as it had less damage and utility. Also, his Q had a 1:1 AP ratio, his teleport was his E, and his ultimate revealed everyone and slowed them. His gate had such a short CD, you could push all 3 lanes simultaneously and be everyone at the same time.

If you aren't using TF's ulti to gank, you are playing him wrong. His ultimate is the most powerful part of his kit.


----------



## aadk

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce myself. Been playing leagues a lot more lately and might as well try to play with people. I usually play support and right now my two favorites are Karma and Taric


----------



## Blizlake

I could use some feedback from you peeps. Since I will start using TF as AP, I'd like to seriously pick some AD champ to play with. Would Riven or Caitlyn work well? I like to stock up on attack speed, vamp and slow items if that makes any difference...


----------



## Shinodan

Im not a happy bunny, wheres pulse ezz??







Anyway, add me on lol for games and winning times. - Shinodan1


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I could use some feedback from you peeps. Since I will start using TF as AP, I'd like to seriously pick some AD champ to play with. Would Riven or Caitlyn work well? I like to stock up on attack speed, vamp and slow items if that makes any difference...


Riven is op shizz. I have gotten wrecked so many times in ranked now by a riven








I am now a sad cookie monsta


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I could use some feedback from you peeps. Since I will start using TF as AP, I'd like to seriously pick some AD champ to play with. Would Riven or Caitlyn work well? I like to stock up on attack speed, vamp and slow items if that makes any difference...


Well, do you want to top, jungle, or carry as the AD? If you want atk spd, vamp and slow items, you could always pick Jax and build berserker boots, triforce and gunblade







. It would be better if you built merc or tabi boots depending on what you need.

If you want atk speed items, you will probably be playing a ranged carry since auto attackers benefit the most from atk spd.


----------



## Blizlake

Carry ftw







Havent really tried middle much since there's always some Ashe who claims it first ffs.
I actually got to try Jax some time ago, it was Ok but not my type of champ. I prefer squishies








I might get Cait and turn her into a machine gun with phantom dancer(s), berserker's greaves, bloodthirster and cleaver.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Pick a card starts a random card. It goes red-->Yellow--->blue and then repeats. It can start at yellow or blue or red or whatever, but there is an order. The cards with the most damage, have the least utitlity and vise versa. Yellow is a stun, and has the lowest damage of the 3. Red is an AoE slow, and has moderate damage. Blue gives mana and has the highest damage of the 3.
> Beta TF was super OP. His gold card was an AoE stun, and had the highest damage of the 3. There was no reason at all to every use the red card, as it had less damage and utility. Also, his Q had a 1:1 AP ratio, his teleport was his E, and his ultimate revealed everyone and slowed them. His gate had such a short CD, you could push all 3 lanes simultaneously and be everyone at the same time.
> If you aren't using TF's ulti to gank, you are playing him wrong. His ultimate is the most powerful part of his kit.


As I recall, after the first pick the rest start at either the last card you picked or the next in the order. Been several months since I played TF so I can't confirm this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I could use some feedback from you peeps. Since I will start using TF as AP, I'd like to seriously pick some AD champ to play with. Would Riven or Caitlyn work well? I like to stock up on attack speed, vamp and slow items if that makes any difference...


There really aren't any AD champs that scale amazingly well off Attack Speed, vamp, and slow items. The closest you'll get is just having an AD build with a (only 1) phantom dancer or trinity force. Champs like this can be bruisers or AD carries (ex: Jax, GP, Corki, Jarvan, Irelia, Ezrael for triforce). Most AD carries can use a phantom dancer in there build later on if you need the attack speed.

The big thing is you can attack really fast, but if you do no damage you're dead before you hit them enough. So you need a balance.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Carry ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent really tried middle much since there's always some Ashe who claims it first ffs.
> I actually got to try Jax some time ago, it was Ok but not my type of champ. I prefer squishies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get Cait and turn her into a machine gun with phantom dancer(s), berserker's greaves, bloodthirster and cleaver.


First, what the heck is up with Ashe going mid? That would be so much fun to wreck her.

Carries come down to your play style with their kit. You will have to find your favorite kit, so good luck







. I personally like vayne, graves and tristana as AD carries. Since you like atk spd, varus might be alright as well, but I have no experience playing him. Just keep in mind what Crunkles already said, finding the balance is key.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Carry ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent really tried middle much since there's always some Ashe who claims it first ffs.
> I actually got to try Jax some time ago, it was Ok but not my type of champ. I prefer squishies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get Cait and turn her into a machine gun with phantom dancer(s), berserker's greaves, bloodthirster and cleaver.


Found the perfect champ for you: Master Yi
Attack Speed + AD

<3


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> There really aren't any AD champs that scale amazingly well off Attack Speed, vamp, and slow items. The closest you'll get is just having an AD build with a (only 1) phantom dancer or trinity force. Champs like this can be bruisers or AD carries (ex: Jax, GP, Corki, Jarvan, Irelia, Ezrael for triforce). Most AD carries can use a phantom dancer in there build later on if you need the attack speed.
> The big thing is you can attack really fast, but if you do no damage you're dead before you hit them enough. So you need a balance.


yeah.
berserker's greaver for attack speed and mobility.
Phantom(s) for attack speed, crit chance and mobility.
Bloodthirster for damage and survivability
Black Cleaver for damage and some more attack speed.
Then I usually go either Frozen mallet, Malady or another Phantom Dancer, depending on the situation. On AD TF I usually got Hextech Gunblade.
sound about fine for AD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> First, what the heck is up with Ashe going mid? That would be so much fun to wreck her.
> Carries come down to your play style with their kit. You will have to find your favorite kit, so good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I personally like vayne, graves and tristana as AD carries. Since you like atk spd, varus might be alright as well, but I have no experience playing him. Just keep in mind what Crunkles already said, finding the balance is key.


That's what I think every single time... Usually she goes there do die







I shall take a look at Varus, cheers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Found the perfect champ for you: Master Yi
> Attack Speed + AD
> <3


Not a bad one, but he's pretty frequent pick. I kinda want some champ who doesn't get played too much









Thanks to you all for suggestions and tips!!


----------



## insertacoolname

Hi, I am not all too good. I play mostly play Pantheon, Veigar and Ashe


----------



## NuFon

lol, I never see Master Yi anymore and the best AD carry is still Ashe I think, she is really good for the team and does a ton of damage.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> yeah.
> berserker's greaver for attack speed and mobility.
> Phantom(s) for attack speed, crit chance and mobility.
> Bloodthirster for damage and survivability
> Black Cleaver for damage and some more attack speed.
> Then I usually go either Frozen mallet, Malady or another Phantom Dancer, depending on the situation. On AD TF I usually got Hextech Gunblade.
> sound about fine for AD?
> That's what I think every single time... Usually she goes there do die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall take a look at Varus, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad one, but he's pretty frequent pick. I kinda want some champ who doesn't get played too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you all for suggestions and tips!!


My normal AD build in no particular order is Infinite Edge, Phantom Dancer, Berserker Greaves, bloodthirster, last whisper, Guardian Angel


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> yeah.
> berserker's greaver for attack speed and mobility.
> Phantom(s) for attack speed, crit chance and mobility.
> Bloodthirster for damage and survivability
> Black Cleaver for damage and some more attack speed.
> Then I usually go either Frozen mallet, Malady or another Phantom Dancer, depending on the situation.


Normally on an AD carry your basic setup at the end of the game should be something like this:

Zerk greaves, Infinity Edge, Bloodthirster, Phantom Dancer, Last Whisper, Defensive Item

The armor pen from last whisper is better because you don't need to hit a target several times to get their armor down, and most times you aren't hitting the same person 5-6 times unless you're chasing down the tank at the end. And if you need a frozen mallet cuz you're the one chasing people down, something is wrong with your team setup. Malady on an AD carry? Just no, unless it's WW or Teemo, and it's usually not even worth it on them.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Malady on an AD carry? Just no, unless it's WW or Teemo, and it's usually not even worth it on them.


Aww but Malady, Wits End and Madred's Bloodrazor is fun on teemo







.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> lol, I never see Master Yi anymore and the best AD carry is still Ashe I think, she is really good for the team and does a ton of damage.


imo the best AD carry is Corki


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> lol, I never see Master Yi anymore and the best AD carry is still Ashe I think, she is really good for the team and does a ton of damage.


IMO Ashe is one of the worst frequently picked AD carries.


----------



## prznar1

teemo will get new skin -_- like he didnt had good skins?


----------



## NuFon

Everybody loves Teemo







He's so cute ^^


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Malady on an AD carry? Just no, unless it's WW or Teemo, and it's usually not even worth it on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww but Malady, Wits End and Madred's Bloodrazor is fun on teemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Malady when the situation calls for one, usually either Phantom Dancer or Infinity Edge which I seem to have forgotten from the list... And the setup Crunkles described gives pretty cool dps with high attack speed, fun to play with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> lol, I never see Master Yi anymore and the best AD carry is still Ashe I think, she is really good for the team and does a ton of damage.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Ashe is one of the worst frequently picked AD carries.
Click to expand...

Ashe is way too frequently used by people who can't play (as her). She's great if you know what to do with her, otherwise she's just easy prey imo









Currently thinking Rylai's Scepter, Rabadon's Deathcap and Hextech Gunblade (and Phantom Dancer ofc, can't live without one...) as sort of "core items" for AP TF. Thoughts any1? Might be too expensive...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Currently thinking Rylai's Scepter, Rabadon's Deathcap and Hextech Gunblade (and Phantom Dancer ofc, can't live without one...) as sort of "core items" for AP TF. Thoughts any1? Might be too expensive...


I would go with Deathfire Grasp as your core with a lich bane and Deathcap added in. This will give you a great deal of burst damage. If you think about it, DFG, DC LB and Sorc Shoes costs 9770. Your game will probably end before you can complete another item at this point. You may be able to work in a Void Staff if you get fed or the game goes on for a while.

Also, keep in mind that you have to alter you build because of the team your going against. Be flexible!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I would go with Deathfire Grasp as your core with a lich bane and Deathcap added in. This will give you a great deal of burst damage. If you think about it, DFG, DC LB and Sorc Shoes costs 9770. Your game will probably end before you can complete another item at this point. You may be able to work in a Void Staff if you get fed or the game goes on for a while.
> Also, keep in mind that you have to alter you build because of the team your going against. Be flexible!


Lich bane and deathcap are really the core items on AP TF. The combination of high ap, lich bane proc, and his stacked deck procs make for some good damage with an auto after a high dps spell. DFGs are fairly situational unless you're Veigar.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> DFGs are fairly situational unless you're Veigar.


Yeah, your probably right. DFG is just so fun to use







.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Everybody loves Teemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute ^^


PANDA Teemo!! <3333


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> PANDA Teemo!! <3333


Can't wait, love me some Teemo


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Everybody loves Teemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute ^^


i dont.... i think that there are far more other champs that could use a good skin.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Everybody loves Teemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so cute ^^


Nashor if you are serious.When im in a teamfight i make sure to at least take teemo down with me ; i don't care if he's already 0/10 , ill make it 0/11.


----------



## thisispatrick

Teemo has a hidden global taunt passive.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i dont.... i think that there are far more other champs that could use a good skin.


I hope for the older and outdated original skins to be updated more often.


----------



## golfergolfer

So ah I tried to log into LoL again and this came up -.- anyone else have to wait this long?


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> So ah I tried to log into LoL again and this came up -.- anyone else have to wait this long?


Yup. It took about an hour for me to get in.


----------



## golfergolfer

awww oh well guess I will have to wait it out then


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> Yup. It took about an hour for me to get in.


*opens LOL, signs in to EU nordic in 0.2 seconds, leans back, smiles*


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> *opens LOL, signs in to EU nordic in 0.2 seconds, leans back, smiles*


EU Nordic

Forever alone


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> EU Nordic
> Forever alone


----------



## Simca

I hate teemo actually. Killing him is more rewarding personally than anyone else. He can be a good top solo.

I think the amumu artsplash is trash. i think the new teemo art is also not good. This overall art splash update was pretty poor. I think the Ashe update was very much needed and excellent quality. Evelynn is in much need of an update as well.


----------



## TheOddOne

When I kill Teemo I all chat: DIE YORDLE DIE ! NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hate teemo actually. Killing him is more rewarding personally than anyone else. He can be a good top solo.
> I think the amumu artsplash is trash. i think the new teemo art is also not good. This overall art splash update was pretty poor. I think the Ashe update was very much needed and excellent quality. Evelynn is in much need of an update as well.


I like all the new splasharts....


----------



## golfergolfer

What is with so many people playing ezreal now a days? Im looking into buying someone new and have always like his style with the skill shots and the ult but isnt his damage really low?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What is with so many people playing ezreal now a days? Im looking into buying someone new and have always like his style with the skill shots and the ult but isnt his damage really low?


His damage was never low , it was just that he wasn't as "right click and do tons of damage" as other AD carries ; he also relies more on ArPen and crits to do his damage along with triforce procs rather than pure AD.

Think about it as trading damage for mobility , although one could argue that Tristana has both in the lategame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hate teemo actually. Killing him is more rewarding personally than anyone else. He can be a good top solo.
> 
> I think the amumu artsplash is trash. i think the new teemo art is also not good. This overall art splash update was pretty poor. I think the Ashe update was very much needed and excellent quality. Evelynn is in much need of an update as well.


Yeah evelynn needs an update to be removed from the game.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What is with so many people playing ezreal now a days? Im looking into buying someone new and have always like his style with the skill shots and the ult but isnt his damage really low?


Because they're trying to be "decent" with Ezreal once the Pulsefire skin comes out









@Chia: You won't be able to farm shizzle if you run ArPen, it's fact


----------



## Simca

Am I the only one that thinks twitch is too squishy? When he's fed I feel like he's pretty much just as killable as someone not fed..meanwhile trying to kill a fed Nocturne would be much more difficult.

I'd be in favor of buffing him and eve to become tankier. Maybe knock their invisibility down to 15 seconds max instead of a minute.

Eh..I don't know. I'm going to just come out and say I'm not sure how to buff them without making them OP. But they could really use a buff.


----------



## golfergolfer

Sigh this game is too easy











Yes I am proud of it and I don't care if you don't think so.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I have stopped playing League of Legends as of a week ago...

*Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning* has kept me locked in my room for days on end. I actually have to force myself to eat and use the bathroom.









Only when I have completed the game will I return to the League.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks twitch is too squishy? When he's fed I feel like he's pretty much just as killable as someone not fed..meanwhile trying to kill a fed Nocturne would be much more difficult.
> 
> I'd be in favor of buffing him and eve to become tankier. Maybe knock their invisibility down to 15 seconds max instead of a minute.
> 
> Eh..I don't know. I'm going to just come out and say I'm not sure how to buff them without making them OP. But they could really use a buff.


Twitch is the master of positioning , that's a fact even with oracles on the enemy team.It would have made every engagement made by the enemy team a poor one because you are not targeting him off the bat.Twitch really only just need to exhaust before melting the tanky dps who is the only one that is able to target him.Stopping a well played twitch is impossible without vastly superior team coordination.

If nothing else they need to nerf the effectiveness of expunge because that thing is like a ranged execute of darius's ult.


----------



## Blizlake

I grew bored of farming IP for Caitlyn (why do I fall in love with all the expensive heroes!?), and just got Gragas, the fluffy drunken dwarf.
*BEST. CHAMP.EVER.*
(disclaimer: my personal opinion, out of the champs I've played as or seen someone play as)


----------



## Tduckro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Aye, Q is very useful and the only thing I miss when playing AD.
> And I don't even bother with using Destiny for ganks 90% of time since no one seems to care, so I just spot enemies or use it as fast travel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few incredible ganks with it though...
> You 2 just motivated me to start thinking about an AP build. You think I could keep my Phantom Dancer(s) and Hextech Gunblade and still have a decent build?


No, no, no. Boots + 3 start, 2 dorans rings, then start building as necessary. Revolver into wota isnt that bad, or honestly id go for a catalyst into a RoA. You should coordinate Destiny with your junglers gank to secure kills.

EDIT: I'm 1750 Elo


----------



## Tduckro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> Twitch is the master of positioning , that's a fact even with oracles on the enemy team.It would have made every engagement made by the enemy team a poor one because you are not targeting him off the bat.Twitch really only just need to exhaust before melting the tanky dps who is the only one that is able to target him.Stopping a well played twitch is impossible without vastly superior team coordination.
> If nothing else they need to nerf the effectiveness of expunge because that thing is like a ranged execute of darius's ult.


No, an oracles on any one on your team shuts him down. It doesn't take that much coordination because chances are you going to catch him by himself trying to position himself right before the team fight.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tduckro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Aye, Q is very useful and the only thing I miss when playing AD.
> And I don't even bother with using Destiny for ganks 90% of time since no one seems to care, so I just spot enemies or use it as fast travel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few incredible ganks with it though...
> You 2 just motivated me to start thinking about an AP build. You think I could keep my Phantom Dancer(s) and Hextech Gunblade and still have a decent build?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no. Boots + 3 start, 2 dorans rings, then start building as necessary. Revolver into wota isnt that bad, or honestly id go for a catalyst into a RoA. You should coordinate Destiny with your junglers gank to secure kills.
> EDIT: I'm 1750 Elo
Click to expand...

It's not like there's just one decent build around there... But cheers for tips, and I'm actually starting to like wota more than gunblade








I'd LOVE to coordinate Destiny with jungler, but the thing is that 80% of the time the jungler, if we even have one, just runs around and does nothing useful...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Yeah, your probably right. DFG is just so fun to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Morde with DFG

DFG + ulti!

6v4









Man, just played a game of Jax. Went horribly at first, 1-5. Then in teamfights I killed everything and ended up doing well. I don't even.

Also, if oracles counters late game twitch, then oracles counters late game Kog even more.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> What is with so many people playing ezreal now a days? Im looking into buying someone new and have always like his style with the skill shots and the ult but isnt his damage really low?


If you can land your skillshots he is one of the strongest AD carries. But you HAVE to land the skillshots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I grew bored of farming IP for Caitlyn (why do I fall in love with all the expensive heroes!?), and just got Gragas, the fluffy drunken dwarf.
> *BEST. CHAMP.EVER.*
> (disclaimer: my personal opinion, out of the champs I've played as or seen someone play as)


He's actually my favorite and one of my better played AP carries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, just played a game of Jax. Went horribly at first, 1-5. Then in teamfights I killed everything and ended up doing well. I don't even.


I just played Jax....


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I grew bored of farming IP for Caitlyn (why do I fall in love with all the expensive heroes!?), and just got Gragas, the fluffy drunken dwarf.
> *BEST. CHAMP.EVER.*
> (disclaimer: my personal opinion, out of the champs I've played as or seen someone play as)
> 
> 
> 
> He's actually my favorite and one of my better played AP carries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, just played a game of Jax. Went horribly at first, 1-5. Then in teamfights I killed everything and ended up doing well. I don't even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just played Jax....
Click to expand...

Cool man







He sure is my fav now too!









_"TF tried to go top, but I told him to deal
Cuz I'm like Hotshot up there- Real."_


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Sigh this game is too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am proud of it and I don't care if you don't think so.


*cough* normals *cough*


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> *cough* normals *cough*


Im sorry what was that?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Im sorry what was that?


The pixels are out of place


----------



## TheOddOne

I posted a 17 games winstreak here long time ago, climbed from 1200 to 1500


----------



## golfergolfer

Degree

OMG HOW COULD YOU DO SUCH A THING!!!! YOU EDITED THE PICTURE







I would never do anything like that


----------



## insertacoolname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> The pixels are out of place


funny, I looked at it and thought, haha same stats, like that happened, obviously edited. But apparently everybody else looks at it and automatically goes. "Pixels! OUT OF PLACE????"


----------



## itzhoovEr

Anyone else not like the new splash art?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insertacoolname*
> 
> funny, I looked at it and thought, haha same stats, like that happened, obviously edited. But apparently everybody else looks at it and automatically goes. "Pixels! OUT OF PLACE????"


I did look at the champions and stats and the item, same exact thing








So then I got my "secret" program to dot out edited pixels <333 *cough*


----------



## CrashZero

and now I can't even browse the server-status page because na.leauge is DOWN... the patch really seems to be doing a number on them...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Anyone else not like the new splash art?


I don't like most of them. No.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Is it even possible that a game patch brought down their forums as well???


----------



## CrashZero

no idea..but unless they had a massive outage of some kind where they house everything..it must have taken it ALL out...


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

One explanation: Skynet.


----------



## Degree

My game is still up @[email protected]


----------



## CrashZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> My game is still up @[email protected]


i hate you then....


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> i hate you then....


wow I was ingame and I alt F4 because i couldnt see anyone's health, now I can't get on. But the game is still going on because my bro is still in @[email protected]


----------



## cixx

I'm on usually everyday, I've played many champs ali, malph, shen, voli, amumu, noc ,draven nid, olaf. SN is cixx. Add me and we'll have a go. I play 3v3 or 5v5.


----------



## -relk-

Finally an update...


----------



## golfergolfer

lol i cant get on either damn.... love how you took the time to post here while waiting









(What is this program you speak of?)


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> lol i cant get on either damn.... love how you took the time to post here while waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What is this program you speak of?)


PixelDegree <333333


----------



## Xonipher

Yup, NA server down again.


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8h9HyoZAa4


----------



## golfergolfer

lol sad but most likely true


----------



## Zackcy

That Lee sin Q bug is hilarious. Twice in one game I was playing mumu and ultied or Q'd him under a tower


----------



## prznar1

i hope eune will go down so we will get free rp.


----------



## Myrtl

So, I have been looking at getting more tank/offtank type of top lane champs and I am thinking about Shen. Then I thought, what in the world do you get on him for runes? I figured armor yellow and magic res per lvl blues. What about quints and red? AD or atk spd reds are the only thing that seem like they would give the largest benefit. What about quints?


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, I have been looking at getting more tank/offtank type of top lane champs and I am thinking about Shen. Then I thought, what in the world do you get on him for runes? I figured armor yellow and magic res per lvl blues. What about quints and red? AD or atk spd reds are the only thing that seem like they would give the largest benefit. What about quints?


I like a mix of AD and ArPen on shen.


----------



## Narokuu

Streaming some solo Que! come check out my new sponsors!

http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## andyroo89

Awesome new sponsor.

good luck


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Awesome new sponsor.
> 
> good luck


I swear man , everytime i look at your avatar i think of someone with constricted blood flow towards the face ; its that white.

Also you are liar , the stream wasn't up!


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, I have been looking at getting more tank/offtank type of top lane champs and I am thinking about Shen. Then I thought, what in the world do you get on him for runes? I figured armor yellow and magic res per lvl blues. What about quints and red? AD or atk spd reds are the only thing that seem like they would give the largest benefit. What about quints?


While Shen is an incredible champion (even pre-buff), he is banned very often. I wouldn't necessarily count on using him on a regular basis.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> While Shen is an incredible champion (even pre-buff), he is banned very often. I wouldn't necessarily count on using him on a regular basis.


I understand, but it's like Morgana. It's nice to have them available when the opportunity is there.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> While Shen is an incredible champion (even pre-buff), he is banned very often. I wouldn't necessarily count on using him on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, but it's like Morgana. It's nice to have them available when the opportunity is there.
Click to expand...

Having a dedicated runepage for shen is probably a bad idea unless you have spare for ranked.I think he works well with the standard tank runepage or the tanky dps runepage depending on your matchup i usually just go with that if i get to pick shen.


----------



## Molybdenum

Darius's ult is still so ridiculous. His entire kit is insane, right down to his passive. He still bleeds people for solid damage, then can finish a whole team off with his refreshing CD true damage ult. Would really like to see him nerfed again, maybe make his ult do phys/magic damage, because as is, he can just build tanky and still have great damage.

/end rant


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> Darius's ult is still so ridiculous. His entire kit is insane, right down to his passive. He still bleeds people for solid damage, then can finish a whole team off with his refreshing CD true damage ult. Would really like to see him nerfed again, maybe make his ult do phys/magic damage, because as is, he can just build tanky and still have great damage.
> 
> /end rant


l0l

No offense, but you're the people I laugh at when I play Darius.

They screamed "nerf" all week.

They nerfed him.

They cry more.

FEED ME!!! FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

The funny part is that he isn't OP. He was OP pre-nerf when his Ulty used to refresh nearly all the time regardless of hit / kill. Now he got "nerfed".
Why such the fuss over true damage? Other champions get true damage. Besides that, it is his ulty. It is suppose to be powerful.

You want to stop a Darius from wiping your team to the floor? Stop feeding if you are and focus him first to stop his ulty. Boom. Play smart.


----------



## Simca

I am also not a fan of people that can build only tanky and do massive damage. That annoys me severely. Irelia also annoys me incredibly. I don't think Darius is OP though. He's just a murderer. Don't let your team mates get pulled by him and left alone or they will die and you will all slowly get eaten alive.

I also hate that it's summer now. Not only are all the noobs online, but they're stopping me from getting online. FFS, people that are bad should be kicked out to let room in for others.


----------



## Molybdenum

Other champions get true damage, but they don't get true damage that comes at a decent range for melee (475, nearly 20% longer than garen's ult), refreshes on kill, and scales up to 100% more damage, based on crits and w. The cooldown is relatively short for its power (shorter than garen's, again using him as a comparison because they're similar). It's not so much him getting fed, but just getting a couple kills, if even. He doesn't need to build damage at all, just tanky, which makes him tough to take down. The ult just makes it so easy for him to mop up 2-3 people in a team fight if anyone gets low.

All the bads do seem to be out, and in full force. Every game is either a huge win or a terrible loss for me, nothing close. It makes darius worse, but even if he isn't fed, he's still a force in team fights or small groups because of his ability to finish people off.


----------



## Zackcy

Magic pen reds are great on Shen.


----------



## Simca

I bought Sanguine Garen. I'm not a huge fan of it, but why not. Grab all Master Yi, Garen and Akali skins <3.

Bought Bandito Fiddlesticks just cuz it's cool. Don't even play fiddle.


----------



## golfergolfer

sigh i still cant log into LoL have to wait 2 hours 44 minutes


----------



## golfergolfer

WOOT I JUST GOT IN 2 HOURS AND 8 MINUTES LATER!!!! TIME TO PLAY!!!!!


----------



## Simca

LoL extremely bad and boring today. Gonna' stop playing for tonight. Horribly boring.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

I have the weirdest matches...I'll be matched with the best players ever for like 5 rounds straight, then today I've played 3 rounds where my whole team sucks...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> I have the weirdest matches...I'll be matched with the best players ever for like 5 rounds straight, then today I've played 3 rounds where my whole team sucks...


That's very typical for solo que. Push the button to find random players. Play the lottery, and if I were you, I would bet on losing. Don't forget you'll be taking the blame for the loss also. Your teammates were perfect, and you sucked.


----------



## bigal1542

100th champion, Jayce... Skills finally released:
http://leaguecraft.com/news/league-of-legends-jayce-the-100th-champions-in-league-of-legends-abilities-leaked-501.xhtml

If you ask me, I have no idea how he/she to be played until we hear the numbers and scaling.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok, this is somewhat a unique champion.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, this is somewhat a unique champion.


For us DotA guys, it screams troll warlord, but with a ton more complications.


----------



## Zackcy

Wow, Jayce looks really interesting.

So now that I am in the mid 1100s, I remember what it's like. It's hilarious. You really need to tell people how to do EVERYTHING.


----------



## Xonipher

I made a new LoL account. I miss the excitement of leveling up and owning noobs.


----------



## Quesoblanco

y is no one adding me ? lets go people. fatbongtoke.


----------



## stu.

What is this queue...


----------



## Degree

he looks complicated


----------



## itzhoovEr

I cant get over how bad the new splash art is .. especially ingame ..


----------



## Degree

I don't see why you guys don't like the new splash arts :*(
I love them.. lol


----------



## Simca

I just saw what they did to the Akali splash art. The chinese akali splash art is horrendous. The american version was infinitely better.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just saw what they did to the Akali splash art. The chinese akali splash art is horrendous. The american version was infinitely better.


'

Again, I like it @[email protected]
Besides stinger


----------



## itzhoovEr

The TF one ingame ... oh my god ..


----------



## Zackcy

TF's splash is baller, but ya when you are in game and you only see a small portion of it it looks kinda derpish.


----------



## NuFon

What is all this splash art you're talking about? I can't see any differences on EU West, but maybe it's a US East thing.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> What is all this splash art you're talking about? I can't see any differences on EU West, but maybe it's a US East thing.





Spoiler: Splash Art



New Amumu Splash Art - Ugly









New Jax splash art - ugly










New Teemo Splashart -Eh, neither horrible nor great. Prefer the old art.










Pantheon new splash art - Not Sure whether I like it more or not. The icon looks cooler, but the art not so much.










Renekton New Splash Art - I kind of like this one, although the icon looks a bit derpy.










Twisted Fate Splash Art - I actually like what they did for TF.










Here's the Akali reckage - Horrible




























And the most damage even though I don't love the in game skin Silverfang Akali












And that's compared to the old Splash Art


Spoiler: Old Splash Art



Let's Start Off With old Akali and see how they disgraced her
Much Better Nurse Akali









Much Better Crimson Akali









Much better Blood Moon Akali









Much Better Silverfang Akali









Old Amumu Splash Art - Sure it could have been updated, but not in the cartoony crappy way it is now.









Old Jax Art - Cooler IMO









Old Teemo Art - Okay, it's a bit dated, but something about it makes it nice.. Maybe the new one will grow on me, but his pose jumping over a stump looks kinda' dumb.









Old Pantheon Art - Cooler IMO. Less Girly Skirt looking and more menacing









Old Twisted Fate - While the newer art is better IMO, this one wasn't too bad although his body looks a bit disproportionate









Old Renekton Art - The newer art looks more menacing while this one looks more cartoony and textured. The new Renekton doesn't look textured. He's pretty smooth for a Croc.











Anyway, I'm sure there's more splash art that's changed, but I haven't cared to notice them.


----------



## Zackcy

Old Amumu art is so ugly. Looks like the cover of a horror film.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Old Amumu art is so ugly. Looks like the cover of a horror film.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Old Amumu art is so ugly. Looks like the cover of a horror film.


Classic.


----------



## NuFon

The "old" amumu splash art is awesome







The new one looks like some kind of fan art.


----------



## andyroo89

They're are just now bringing some of the chinese splash art to NA? lol


----------



## Zackcy

Does anyone else hear Jax's leap strike everywhere?

When I recall, I hear it. When I go around the map fast I hear it. Its scary O.O


----------



## andyroo89

Who is more scary when it comes to hiding in the bushes? Garen? OR Jax? :O


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Who is more scary when it comes to hiding in the bushes? Garen? OR Jax? :O


Jax, because fed Jax is an actual terror. Fed Garen is just more derpish.

Btw, Blitz is the most hilarious champion ever. I love playing him.


----------



## Simca

Both suck to be in a bush with. Garen will silence you making you basically useless for a few seconds while cutting you down. If you're a squishy then you just got ignited and R'd and you're dead. If you're tankier then Jax is the person to be more afraid of.

I just thought about when I started playing LoL and got past the completely mindless zombie newb phase and moved onto the I know what I -should- do but don't always do it phase. I used to think about Garen's HP regen all the time and calculate it. I also used rely on that more than potions. Now I don't even think about Garen's HP regen and more about how I can do more damage.

Also Fiora is annoying to fight against in top lane. Her lifesteal is really good...and her parry really sucks for people like garen that rely on hitting that Q.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Who is more scary when it comes to hiding in the bushes? Garen? OR Jax? :O


Teemo, trolololol


----------



## Adonis

Man.. I literally have not touched this game for like two months now.. Busy playing Dayz, too addicting...


----------



## Myrtl

Gragas, why are you so fun to play but can't carry your team!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Who is more scary when it comes to hiding in the bushes? Garen? OR Jax? :O


I miss the days that Garen struck fear into his opponents. He's still easy to rock with in some situations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Gragas, why are you so fun to play but can't carry your team!


You're doing it wrong. I love going like 0/3/2 for the first 20 minutes, then dropping down a triple kill on the drunk man.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You're doing it wrong. I love going like 0/3/2 for the first 20 minutes, then dropping down a triple kill on the drunk man.


I was 12/3/8







. I actually think we could have won. We downed their tower and inhib and everyone went backed to base to heal. Our carry wanted to steal their blue and managed to get caught along with the support. Then they finished us off. I wasn't able to stop or hold off that final assault.

Two or three on the other team ended up getting banshee's veil even though I was the only AP on the team. It made me laugh and yes I already had void staff.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I was 12/3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually think we could have won. We downed their tower and inhib and everyone went backed to base to heal. Our carry wanted to steal their blue and managed to get caught along with the support. Then they finished us off. I wasn't able to stop or hold off that final assault.
> Two or three on the other team ended up getting banshee's veil even though I was the only AP on the team. It made me laugh and yes I already had void staff.


I've played a match where we were holding off our base, losing by about 15-20 kill, and it looked like we were gonna lose. They were running along the side of our base pushing middle and bot, looking for a chance to engage. I caught Zilean over the wall with my ult, pushing him closer, barrelled and killed him. Then we aced and I held off the super minions at base while the team won it.

Gotta love that 45-50 minute ult from Gragas


----------



## Overclock Noob

ign - GamaSutra

I play Shen, Zilean, Akali etc.
built a computer to up my gaming.
see you guys soon.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> ign - GamaSutra
> I play Shen, Zilean, Akali etc.
> built a computer to up my gaming.
> see you guys soon.


Welcome to OCN! And to the LoL thread. Just ignore the raging and you'll be fine; just like in a game of LoL.


----------



## Degree

Planning on getting Akali and Shen next.
Who should I get first?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Planning on getting Akali and Shen next.
> Who should I get first?


Shen. Akali is fun, but so is Shen and he's more useful. Learn to split push when your ult is up and you're good.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Shen. Akali is fun, but so is Shen and he's more useful. Learn to split push when your ult is up and you're good.


kay <3
I just want Akali for her skins <33333

Akali and Katarina are the most annoying mids ever.
More of Katarina though, anyone have some tips when going against Katarina? I always seem to do bad against her.

Still gotta get all my energy runes for Kennen X_X why is it so expensive


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> More of Katarina though, anyone have some tips when going against Katarina? I always seem to do bad against her.


Play a mid with a stun, silence, suppress, etc. Also a mid that harasses well with some burst. She just tries to harass you low with bouncing blades until she can burst you down. Avoid blades if you can and build a little MR.

Edit: Hard to give you specifics while at work without the champs to look over. Morg is good because of her spell shield and passive. Galio is good due to his passive, shield and his ult stops hers. Malzahar has a silence and suppress. Cassiopia has a long ranged harass, but her ult is tricky with Katarina because she spins and actually faces away from you at times. Ryze is fine if you work towards Banshee's Veil first. Gragas has range for her and his ult stops hers; he also has his dash to get away from her. Ahri can burst her down, charm her outta her ult or dash away. Kennen has a stun with his marks, just have to time them right or ult when she does. Fairly easy to counter Kat, just comes down to timing. Try playing Kat if you can to get a better idea of how to face her. Or just have a friend play her against you in a 1v1 a bunch.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Play a mid with a stun, silence, suppress, etc. Also a mid that harasses well with some burst. She just tries to harass you low with bouncing blades until she can burst you down. Avoid blades if you can and build a little MR.
> Edit: Hard to give you specifics while at work without the champs to look over. Morg is good because of her spell shield and passive. Galio is good due to his passive, shield and his ult stops hers. Malzahar has a silence and suppress. Cassiopia has a long ranged harass, but her ult is tricky with Katarina because she spins and actually faces away from you at times. Ryze is fine if you work towards Banshee's Veil first. Gragas has range for her and his ult stops hers; he also has his dash to get away from her. Ahri can burst her down, charm her outta her ult or dash away. Kennen has a stun with his marks, just have to time them right or ult when she does. Fairly easy to counter Kat, just comes down to timing. Try playing Kat if you can to get a better idea of how to face her. Or just have a friend play her against you in a 1v1 a bunch.


I want to try to main Kennen, I've been doing good with Karthus too. Sucks I didn't get the Grim Reaper Karthus, didn't think I'd like it until the sale ended @[email protected]
Thinking of getting Ryze. Seems like he can climb elo easy.
I'll just keep practicing and until I get all my runes for kennen, I'll stick normals. Don't want to start without all my runes. Only runes I need are energy runes.
With Kennen I can go either top or mid, so that's good. I have all my AD and Support runes too.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Blitz mid vs Kat
The greatest lane ever.


----------



## Narokuu

Road To MLGs livestream! come check it out! www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Blitz mid vs Kat
> The greatest lane ever.


lol


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Shen. Akali is fun, but so is Shen and he's more useful. Learn to split push when your ult is up and you're good.


I have to agree that Shen is leaps and bounds more useful.

When the NA servers went down last week and had (or still have) 2+ hour que times, I am having a lot of fun terrorizing EU West with my lvl 7 account and Akali. Some of those poor guys have only played like 5 games and I think I am the first time they have seen akali.


----------



## NuFon

Easiest way to climb elo is probably riven, jax, irelia and noc.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Easiest way to climb elo is probably riven, jax, irelia and noc.


And Graves









I'm ready for some old skool action

P4 2.8Ghz with Radeon X1300 AGP

Let's see how much I lag


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! And to the LoL thread. Just ignore the raging and you'll be fine; just like in a game of LoL.


You want him to ignore 90% of the comments?










Man, support is a lot of fun. Highest carry potential in the game. And it's a role you always get.


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Road To MLGs livestream! come check it out! www.twitch.tv/narokuu


You keep posting this but when I click on it, it says it's always offline







Do you guys have a schedule you play or or anything?


----------



## tensionz

Hey guys I'm just starting to play. In competitive LoL (leagues and such) is there usually a range based character(s)? If so what role do they usually take? Trying to get into it and really only am decent with the ranged champs.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, support is a lot of fun. Highest carry potential in the game. And it's a role you always get.


notsureifsrsortrolling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just starting to play. In competitive LoL (leagues and such) is there usually a range based character(s)? If so what role do they usually take? Trying to get into it and really only am decent with the ranged champs.


Ranged Attack Damage Carry. Your role is basically to farm as many minions/champions as possible so that going into mid-late game you have many of the high-priced damage items and can melt the other team before their Ranged AD Carry melts yours.


----------



## Eden Core

Hello everyone, IGN is Twisted Codex, i play any and all champs, i prefer ap support/ ap aggresive champs such as annie or karma. I can play all champ types but i hate and suck at jungling for some reason. Hope to play with you fellas some time


----------



## RedRay81

Hey im up for a game right now if people are still up ~


----------



## Zackcy

I hate ranked solo queue.


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I hate ranked solo queue.


Go Amumu, jungle, gank, ward, oracle and ping the heck out of your team when you see they are getting ganked or you're ganking. And ofcourse just Amumu those teamfights.


----------



## hollowtek

Lol i've rediscovered AP Yi... Dominion is just an epic slaughterhouse for AP Yi. It's like I'm averaging 17+ kills per game (even though we still lose). Late game far too awesome though. Can't get over Alpha triple, quadra, pentakills left and right lol. So I took the liberty of downloading FRAPS. Going to wait for that Godly match before I contribute hehehe


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Go Amumu, jungle, gank, ward, oracle and ping the heck out of your team when you see they are getting ganked or you're ganking. And ofcourse just Amumu those teamfights.


I think you mean go Amumu and find the whole enemy team waiting by your blue before the game starts.

If you want a easy jungle go Trundle or Udyr.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I think you mean go Amumu and find the whole enemy team waiting by your blue before the game starts.


You clearly take too long getting there


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You clearly take too long getting there


^. We made that mistake once. "Hey, they have mumu jungle. We need to go screw him up by taking his blue." When we invaded, their entire team anticipated the invade and they got first blood +4 kills to our 2 kills. It was a very rough game after that.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> ^. We made that mistake once. "Hey, they have mumu jungle. We need to go screw him up by taking his blue." When we invaded, their entire team anticipated the invade and they got first blood +4 kills to our 2 kills. It was a very rough game after that.


Best thing to do is only invade if you have the stronger level 1 team. That means you have some strong CC and strong level 1 abilities; like taric stun, blitz grab, Ryze's Q, and the like.

The counter also applies, if the other team has a strong level 1 setup protect your jungler.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Best thing to do is only invade if you have the stronger level 1 team. That means you have some strong CC and strong level 1 abilities; like taric stun, blitz grab, Ryze's Q, and the like.
> The counter also applies, if the other team has a strong level 1 setup protect your jungler.


That's is the sad thing, we had blitz and ali and thought we were the stronger lvl 1 team. That is probably why we failed so hard. We didn't expect them to actually group up and try to fight back. I don't remember who else we or they had because this was like two weeks ago. I just remember the fail and the horrible lane phase that followed.


----------



## S.M.

So basically my league account has been stolen for 4 months now and Riot still doesn't care.

My account I invested $200+ in means absolutely nothing to them. I have given them ALL transaction ID's, credit cards, IP, I even told them the first champion I ever played and the people I played it with, and they said that my information does not match up.

Apparently transaction ID's and credit card numbers don't mean anything if the person who hacks your account changes the email address. Because my original email I created the account with doesn't match the current email, I am not the owner of the account. Riot doesn't store changes made to the account I guess, I guess they cant check IP's logging into the account, because it would be 2 years of my IP only. But they don't care because the current email doesn't match up.

Can I BBB this?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Go Amumu, jungle get no help with buffs because you take Q in an invade and get FB for one of your lanes, fall 3 lvls behind, get counterjungled, have no fun at all


No thx.

Just played the best jungle game ever. I did everything right. We won in 20 minutes. Lol replay wasn't running.

Why? I switched users about 12 hours ago, and logged back in this morning and it's not running? It was visible on the task bar, and I soon as you go to click on it it dissapears.

Why is it every single freaking time I get a nice match that I want to watch, lol replay bugged out or something, yet hundreds of pointless games are recorded.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I think you mean go Amumu and find the whole enemy team waiting by your blue before the game starts.
> If you want a easy jungle go Trundle or Udyr.


Amumu is really bad if he doesn't get that blue @[email protected]
I love him

If I feel like just being fun I go with Azingy's build, otherwise my secret build <3


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> So basically my league account has been stolen for 4 months now and Riot still doesn't care.
> My account I invested $200+ in means absolutely nothing to them. I have given them ALL transaction ID's, credit cards, IP, I even told them the first champion I ever played and the people I played it with, and they said that my information does not match up.
> Apparently transaction ID's and credit card numbers don't mean anything if the person who hacks your account changes the email address. Because my original email I created the account with doesn't match the current email, I am not the owner of the account. Riot doesn't store changes made to the account I guess, I guess they cant check IP's logging into the account, because it would be 2 years of my IP only. But they don't care because the current email doesn't match up.
> Can I BBB this?


Go post it on reddit/r/leagueoflegends

If the post get's frontpage, you'll get it back









I've seen so many people making posts about it, and when they got frontpage, Riot saw and helped.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Go post it on reddit/r/leagueoflegends
> If the post get's frontpage, you'll get it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen so many people making posts about it, and when they got frontpage, Riot saw and helped.


This. And share the link on here so we can upvote it


----------



## Zackcy

I love people who post garbage on r/leagueoflegends like.

It's funny how redditors really think all their suggestions and @Riot threads have an actual meaning.

I downvote every single one of those pointless threads.

They have their own forums, and their is no reason to take personal things onto a public forum.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I love people who post garbage on r/leagueoflegends like.
> It's funny how redditors really think all their suggestions and @Riot threads have an actual meaning.
> I downvote every single one of those pointless threads.
> They have their own forums, and their is no reason to take personal things onto a public forum.


Their forums are trash. Utter friggin garbage. It's full of 12 year olds and contains no way of keeping up with posts other than searching for a thread everytime you want to read it. You realize the point of r/league is for stuff like that, so it's the people like you who make me want to go clubbing, baby seals that is.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Does anyone know how to improve FPS?

I'm on the old Radeon X1300 and the very very low settings get me at most 40 when I'm alone,

~20 when I'm in lane.

Will playing in windowed mode improve fps?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Their forums are trash. Utter friggin garbage. It's full of 12 year olds and contains no way of keeping up with posts other than searching for a thread everytime you want to read it. You realize the point of r/league is for stuff like that, so it's the people like you who make me want to go clubbing, baby seals that is.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Does anyone know how to improve FPS?
> I'm on the old Radeon X1300 and the very very low settings get me at most 40 when I'm alone,
> ~20 when I'm in lane.
> Will playing in windowed mode improve fps?


Windowed mode will actually lower FPS


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Their forums are trash. Utter friggin garbage. It's full of 12 year olds and contains no way of keeping up with posts other than searching for a thread everytime you want to read it. You realize the point of r/league is for stuff like that, so it's the people like you who make me want to go clubbing, baby seals that is.


People on r/leagueoflegends have such massive egos, they really think people from Riot games read the suggestion threads and take note.

W/e, r/leagueoflegends is a boring repetitive circlejerk.

"Hai guise, buy wards"

"Omg stuck in elo hell, bad teammates"

"Saying bad things to your teammates is bad"

Everyone in r/leagueoflegends plays jungles, gets blamed every single game, does everything perfectly, and belongs in 2k elo bracket.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> People on r/leagueoflegends have such massive egos, they really think people from Riot games read the suggestion threads and take note.


Because they have people who work there that do... I've sat and talked with some of them... Obviously they can't see everything or fix everything, but they do what they can.


----------



## NuFon

Will they fix Darius maybe? That bleed is pretty strong. Maybe tweek Jax so he isn't insta banned everygame


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Because they have people who work there that do... I've sat and talked with some of them... Obviously they can't see everything or fix everything, but they do what they can.


Ya, it's clear they read all the suggestion threads. You know, because they never comment on it.


----------



## NuFon

Calm down dude







It's obvious that they can't watch all the threads but I think atleast they watch some. It's just like there are some people on here from different companies.


----------



## Degree

Need that panda teemo skin @[email protected]


----------



## Simca

My Life When Internet Says Derp



I come back to my team dead and the other team melting down the dual towers near nexus. I pop in and kill almost all of them except twitch. We push and get to Nexus...then twitch pops up in our base and back doors us.



SMH.

Did I mention it was 4v5 since Darius' brother (Idk his name) AFKd.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My Life When Internet Says Derp
> 
> I come back to my team dead and the other team melting down the dual towers near nexus. I pop in and kill almost all of them except twitch. We push and get to Nexus...then twitch pops up in our base and back doors us.
> 
> SMH.
> Did I mention it was 4v5 since Darius' brother (Idk his name) AFKd.


Damn, Darius' brother must have Draven you crazy


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Damn, Darius' brother must have Draven you crazy




How did they get into your base when they are behind?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Damn, Darius' brother must have Draven you crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get into your base when they are behind?
Click to expand...

Well, we were 4v5 most of the time and they were sort of sacrificing their lives to take towers. I ended up DCing for about 3 minutes and that gave them time time to ace the team and rush mid. By the time I reconnected they were working on nexus towers.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lol

I lagged so hard playing with the X1300 AGP card

Gave a penta to the enemy Ashe

Meh


----------



## Simca

I just got a penta kill on fizz 2nd time playing. I really like him. His hop skip pole jump is op.


----------



## andyroo89

So, this is what I noticed in this thread.

"*XX champ is too stronk*" Ok, Tell us why that champ is so stronk. Don't be vague tell us what build you used on that champ.

"*XX champ is op, nerf pls*" Ok, not all but alot of champions become OP on release.

"*My teammates are so stupid! Feeding their AD carry*" It happens to all of us get over it.

" **insert absurd strategy here* is so strong on *insert champ that shouldn't use this strategy** " Ya, until people realize how easy it is to counter it then you will move onto another champ.

" *We lost cause AP champ got fed* " Stop using that as an excuse, Even when I play shaco (inb4 shaco is OP) I adjust my build accordingly, With Magic resist per lvl glyphs + Maw of malmortis + wits end gives shaco 160 MR (with wits end passive stacked), and I can take out the fed AP champion no problem and still have 270+ AD (more with maw of malmortis passive)

Seriously how many people change their builds based on the enemy team or do you just stick to one glass cannon build(inb4 tanky champs)?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> So, this is what I noticed in this thread.
> "*XX champ is too stronk*" Ok, Tell us why that champ is so stronk. Don't be vague tell us what build you used on that champ.
> "*XX champ is op, nerf pls*" Ok, not all but alot of champions become OP on release.
> "*My teammates are so stupid! Feeding their AD carry*" It happens to all of us get over it.
> " **insert absurd strategy here* is so strong on *insert champ that shouldn't use this strategy** " Ya, until people realize how easy it is to counter it then you will move onto another champ.
> " *We lost cause AP champ got fed* " Stop using that as an excuse, Even when I play shaco (inb4 shaco is OP) I adjust my build accordingly, With Magic resist per lvl glyphs + Maw of malmortis + wits end gives shaco 160 MR (with wits end passive stacked), and I can take out the fed AP champion no problem and still have 270+ AD (more with maw of malmortis passive)
> Seriously how many people change their builds based on the enemy team or do you just stick to one glass cannon build(inb4 tanky champs)?


Thinking for yourself is so 2009.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Thinking for yourself is so 2009.


lol


----------



## Zackcy

This teemo I played with went 0/6, then finished the game legendary.

I am confused.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This teemo I played with went 0/6, then finished the game legendary.
> I am confused.


Attack Speed teemo ultimate KSer


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Attack Speed teemo ultimate KSer


Pfft. I've 1v2 people on my Teemo; Teemo is a baws!


----------



## Myrtl

Wow, this one match last night.... They had Corki (AD), Janna, Kayle(on-hit build)(jungle), EZ(AP)(mid) and Cait (AD)(top). What should have been an easy win turned into a long drawn out game that we barely won because they were very good at kiting the melee. They kited in a leap frog kind of way backwards with Janna and Kayle keeping them alive. We didn't win it by 20min so they all had a lot of damage. It was a fun game, but I would have been very sad had we lost.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My Life When Internet Says Derp
> 
> I come back to my team dead and the other team melting down the dual towers near nexus. I pop in and kill almost all of them except twitch. We push and get to Nexus...then twitch pops up in our base and back doors us.
> 
> SMH.
> Did I mention it was 4v5 since Darius' brother (Idk his name) AFKd.


So based on your report criteria, shouldn't your team have reported you for the disconnect


----------



## pangolinman

Just played a 3v3, and somehow I won. Check out the builds on my teammates. x4 Stinger.
They only built attack speed the entire game. Then they would lie in wait and KS me. And then die.

Literally the most infuriating game I have taken part in.


----------



## NuFon

Well the enemy Amumu has clearly gotten how to play a mummy.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Just played a 3v3, and somehow I won. Check out the builds on my teammates. x4 Stinger.
> They only built attack speed the entire game. Then they would lie in wait and KS me. And then die.
> Literally the most infuriating game I have taken part in.


Win with an Evelynn?

You have my respect


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My Life When Internet Says Derp
> 
> I come back to my team dead and the other team melting down the dual towers near nexus. I pop in and kill almost all of them except twitch. We push and get to Nexus...then twitch pops up in our base and back doors us.
> 
> SMH.
> Did I mention it was 4v5 since Darius' brother (Idk his name) AFKd.
> 
> 
> 
> So based on your report criteria, shouldn't your team have reported you for the disconnect
Click to expand...

I reported myself.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Win with an Evelynn?
> You have my respect


I've won many games with an Evelynn.
There are some pro evelynn players out there


----------



## NuFon

but then again, there are so many wards and oracles out there.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> but then again, there are so many wards and oracles out there.


Pshh, who said Eve should be invisible


----------



## rein37

I love league of legends! I like using volibear, it feels like he is very op tho.


----------



## Shinodan

i got greaves in the impatient wait for pulse ez, anyone else like him cause im struggling with him. still love xerath.


----------



## Cacophony

pulsefire comes out friday?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Win with an Evelynn?
> You have my respect


I've carried games on Evelynn and played games where I had the best score when we lost cuz my team fed. Pub stomping on Eve is easy.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> i got greaves in the impatient wait for pulse ez, anyone else like him cause im struggling with him. still love xerath.


Graves is one of the best ad carry right now. Go into a ranked game and see how often he is picked


----------



## Shinodan

Know any good builds?


----------



## Shinodan

Just found This

Can preview all champs and skins in 3D


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> Know any good builds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Normally on an AD carry your basic setup at the end of the game should be something like this:
> Zerk greaves, Infinity Edge, Bloodthirster, Phantom Dancer, Last Whisper, Defensive Item
> The armor pen from last whisper is better because you don't need to hit a target several times to get their armor down, and most times you aren't hitting the same person 5-6 times unless you're chasing down the tank at the end. And if you need a frozen mallet cuz you're the one chasing people down, something is wrong with your team setup. Malady on an AD carry? Just no, unless it's WW or Teemo, and it's usually not even worth it on them.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> Just found This
> Can preview all champs and skins in 3D


That was so 1 week old xD
But yea if you look at French Maid Nidalee/Akali/Gragas/Taric/Sivir... look underneath *cough*


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> But yea if you look at Gragas... look underneath *cough*










I don't even want to know.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to know.


xD


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> Just found This
> Can preview all champs and skins in 3D


Nice find. Dr. Mundo needs an overhaul.


----------



## stu.

I'm one of the mass that has started playing Ezreal in anticipation of the Pulsefire skin... but I'm wondering if I'm playing him effectively.

Currently, I tend to go boots + 3 poots -> zerker boots + 1-2 doran blades -> sheen / phage / zeal (that order generally) -> trinity force -> blood thirster -> phantom dancer. After that I generally work towards IE or LW depending on what the enemy team has built.

My early game is fairly weak, but by mid-late game, I feel like I contribute to team fights... however, I find myself wondering if I would be more effective with a different AD carry. I've definitely had a bunch of clutch plays due to his skillset, but I still wonder...

What are your thoughts?


----------



## NuFon

EARLY SHEEN IS DEFINETLY A MUST FOR EZ. (CAPS LOCK DAY)


----------



## rogueblade

ahhhhhhh why did I start playing ranked again....


----------



## The Thumb

YESSSS Lulu will be on sale tomorrow. I have been waiting for this since the release date.


----------



## Molybdenum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I'm one of the mass that has started playing Ezreal in anticipation of the Pulsefire skin... but I'm wondering if I'm playing him effectively.
> 
> Currently, I tend to go boots + 3 poots -> zerker boots + 1-2 doran blades -> sheen / phage / zeal (that order generally) -> trinity force -> blood thirster -> phantom dancer. After that I generally work towards IE or LW depending on what the enemy team has built.
> 
> My early game is fairly weak, but by mid-late game, I feel like I contribute to team fights... however, I find myself wondering if I would be more effective with a different AD carry. I've definitely had a bunch of clutch plays due to his skillset, but I still wonder...
> 
> What are your thoughts?


My roommate plays Ez really well (before the huge influx of players after seeing the skin







) and he recommends against the super early trinity force. An early sheen is good, but getting an early brutalizer can really help your early game and you can snowball from there. After that, go into BF sword to build into bloodthirster or black cleaver. You really don't need zeal; rising spellforce gives you the attack speed, and you're already super mobile with arcane shift. He says to brush over the phage too, unless you really need the health. With the earlier BF sword/brutalizer, you can dish out the pain and chase with arcane shift and finish with your ult.
One of the big things with Ez is knowing your limits based on what rising spellforce and essence flux will do. If you can get that down, you'll know when you can trade and rack up the kills.


----------



## prznar1

anyone wants to know how to get out from elo hell? buy talon and play him mid.


----------



## TheOddOne

Why do people even bother playing Ez, he's trash.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I'm one of the mass that has started playing Ezreal in anticipation of the Pulsefire skin... but I'm wondering if I'm playing him effectively.
> Currently, I tend to go boots + 3 poots -> zerker boots + 1-2 doran blades -> sheen / phage / zeal (that order generally) -> trinity force -> blood thirster -> phantom dancer. After that I generally work towards IE or LW depending on what the enemy team has built.
> My early game is fairly weak, but by mid-late game, I feel like I contribute to team fights... however, I find myself wondering if I would be more effective with a different AD carry. I've definitely had a bunch of clutch plays due to his skillset, but I still wonder...
> What are your thoughts?


I do boots/pots->sheen->phage/vamp scepter->zeal->triforce->IE/BT/LW/Defense item to end with Zerks, Triforce, IE, BT, LW, Defense Item (like GA). It's expensive, but in most games I get to an IE after Triforce. If I haven't I either won my lane and we steamrolled to win, or a bunch of people fed, possibly me, and we lost at 20. Normally if I can get both I'm unstoppable in fights.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Why do people even bother playing Ez, he's trash.


I would hope that you're being sarcastic, since he is one of the strongest AD carries as long as you're landing skill shots. Easy champs do give you consistent results and are usually better, but Ez can carry a game easy.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> I'm one of the mass that has started playing Ezreal in anticipation of the Pulsefire skin... but I'm wondering if I'm playing him effectively.
> Currently, I tend to go boots + 3 poots -> zerker boots + 1-2 doran blades -> sheen / phage / zeal (that order generally) -> trinity force -> blood thirster -> phantom dancer. After that I generally work towards IE or LW depending on what the enemy team has built.
> My early game is fairly weak, but by mid-late game, I feel like I contribute to team fights... however, I find myself wondering if I would be more effective with a different AD carry. I've definitely had a bunch of clutch plays due to his skillset, but I still wonder...
> What are your thoughts?


When I support or play against EZ, I notice that those who rush triforce end up doing very little damage until it's complete and get pushed out of lane. Also until you get GOOD at landing Q, I wouldn't rush sheen. Just think that the other carry will probably have a BF sword by the time you get your sheen. If you miss your Q and hit a creep, there goes that sheen proc.

With Q having such a high AD ratio, I say you are still better off getting a BF first unless you can land your Q every time. Think about it. A BF will add 45 damage to your Q AND auto attacks! Sheen adds about 60-70 damage (around lvl 7ish) every two seconds when you activate an ability. That's also assuming you didn't blow all your abilities in 1.5 seconds. To be fair, the 25 ap on sheen does add some damage to all of your abilities. It's great for poking. Just don't miss.

Also, your play style could affect your built. If you go BF, you are free to blow all your cooldowns and try to burst the other person down. Your attack speed goes up every time a ability lands and makes your auto attacks faster.

My opinion with sheen is to Q them, auto atk for 2 seconds, land W and auto atk for 2 seconds, land Q wait 2, E them after 2 seconds (unless you need to run)... Q to finish or bring them down low enough for R to finish them if they made it past their tower. Keep in mind that I always assume the other person is Good and can avoid being poked down by Q until you go all in.

tl/dr, I think people still learning how to always land their skill shots should go BF first, those that are good at land skill shots can get sheen first. How did this get so long?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> When I support or play against EZ, I notice that those who rush triforce end up doing very little damage until it's complete and get pushed out of lane. Also until you get GOOD at landing Q, I wouldn't rush sheen. Just think that the other carry will probably have a BF sword by the time you get your sheen. If you miss your Q and hit a creep, there goes that sheen proc.
> With Q having such a high AD ratio, I say you are still better off getting a BF first unless you can land your Q every time. Think about it. A BF will add 45 damage to your Q AND auto attacks! Sheen adds about 60-70 damage (around lvl 7ish) every two seconds when you activate an ability. That's also assuming you didn't blow all your abilities in 1.5 seconds. To be fair, the 25 ap on sheen does add some damage to all of your abilities. It's great for poking. Just don't miss.
> Also, your play style could affect your built. If you go BF, you are free to blow all your cooldowns and try to burst the other person down. Your attack speed goes up every time a ability lands and makes your auto attacks faster.
> My opinion with sheen is to Q them, auto atk for 2 seconds, land W and auto atk for 2 seconds, land Q wait 2, E them after 2 seconds (unless you need to run)... Q to finish or bring them down low enough for R to finish them if they made it past their tower. Keep in mind that I always assume the other person is Good and can avoid being poked down by Q until you go all in.
> tl/dr, I think people still learning how to always land their skill shots should go BF first, those that are good at land skill shots can get sheen first. How did this get so long?


I prefer to harass with Q from a distance until their HP is low enough to where I can burst them. So Sheen is best for my style of Ez. Like he said though, playstyle dictates build. This is why I said what my personal build order is, not that is is the definite order you should follow.

Just play him enough to figure out how you like to play him, then set your runes/masteries and build to match. Easy peasy


----------



## stu.

Thanks for all of the pointers with Ez, I'll keep messing around with build orders. I switched back to normals for the time being, I want to work on getting more mechanics down.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Thanks for all of the pointers with Ez, I'll keep messing around with build orders. I switched back to normals for the time being, I want to work on getting more mechanics down.


Just takes time; you'll get it


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Why do people even bother playing Ez, he's trash.


Oh look who's in character









So Apocolyptic brand goes on sale, just as meet the Pyro comes out. Interesting......


----------



## stu.

This game was just funny. We were snowballing by about 4 minutes in. Bottom lane was absolutely crushed. I had 4 kills by 5 minutes, without the aid of our jungler.

Akali troll built and had 20 stacks on all of her items most of the game. She walked around one shotting anyone she found. Too funny.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> YESSSS Lulu will be on sale tomorrow. I have been waiting for this since the release date.


Did someone say Lulu?!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Did someone say Lulu?!


no


----------



## Zackcy

So anyone excited for Jayce? Can't wait for the next PBE patch.


----------



## Zackcy

Yes!

I fixed my mana problems with Talon! I never run OOM anymore.

Marks: Armour pen

Seals: Flat mana

Glyphs: Flat MR

Quints: Mix of Armour pen and MR

Masteries:









This increases your mana regen from 6.75 to 14. Always rake, never OOM.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I do boots/pots->sheen->phage/vamp scepter->zeal->triforce->IE/BT/LW/Defense item to end with Zerks, Triforce, IE, BT, LW, Defense Item (like GA). It's expensive, but in most games I get to an IE after Triforce. If I haven't I either won my lane and we steamrolled to win, or a bunch of people fed, possibly me, and we lost at 20. Normally if I can get both I'm unstoppable in fights.
> I would hope that you're being sarcastic, since he is one of the strongest AD carries as long as you're landing skill shots. Easy champs do give you consistent results and are usually better, but Ez can carry a game easy.


His early game could be good, but the later the game goes on, his damage turns into sheeeeeezh, your skill shots don't crit, and his ratios are meh, the reason Riot delayed him because they realized Ezreal is so bad and nobody with a right mind would wanna play him


----------



## Zackcy

4 queue dodges in a row.

;_;


----------



## NuFon

How do you counter yorick? I know trundle works, but yorick still beats him in a fight.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> How do you counter yorick? I know trundle works, but yorick still beats him in a fight.


Yorick has no lane counters.

Udyr can max turtle and get wriggles, and never die.

Riven can abuse the brush, and kill him in the early lvls. You have to be really persistent though.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yorick has no lane counters.
> Udyr can max turtle and get wriggles, and never die.
> Riven can abuse the brush, and kill him in the early lvls. You have to be really persistent though.


Do you mean like no hard counters?

I thought there were several champs that didn't have a problem laning against Yorick even if they couldn't easily kill him without the jungler. I could be wrong but champs like Cho, Nasus, Udar (like you said or maybe phoenix), trundle (as already stated), Vlad?, Kayle, Olaf, Shen and any other champ with as good of sustain or benefit from Yorick's ghouls.

I don't top lane very often, so I would like to see what other people think.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yorick has no lane counters.
> Udyr can max turtle and get wriggles, and never die.
> Riven can abuse the brush, and kill him in the early lvls. You have to be really persistent though.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like no hard counters?
> 
> I thought there were several champs that didn't have a problem laning against Yorick even if they couldn't easily kill him without the jungler. I could be wrong but champs like Cho, Nasus, Udar (like you said or maybe phoenix), trundle (as already stated), Vlad?, Kayle, Olaf, Shen and any other champ with as good of sustain or benefit from Yorick's ghouls.
> 
> I don't top lane very often, so I would like to see what other people think.
Click to expand...

Yorick is very strong because of his slow and heal ghouls and generally is able to shurg off damage like nobody else in the midgame with little to no resistances due to his passive.The thing about him that there is no intuitive counterplay since wits end is remade because yorick relies on mana to stay in the lane and mana alone ; if one survives till he is oom he can just go back and teleport back into his lane and continue his harass.He is still susceptible to to strong ranged pokes like AD kennen and nid like all other tanky dps though.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Do you mean like no hard counters?
> I thought there were several champs that didn't have a problem laning against Yorick even if they couldn't easily kill him without the jungler. I could be wrong but champs like Cho, Nasus, Udar (like you said or maybe phoenix), trundle (as already stated), Vlad?, Kayle, Olaf, Shen and any other champ with as good of sustain or benefit from Yorick's ghouls.
> I don't top lane very often, so I would like to see what other people think.


Olaf and Shen just can't get to Yorick. They eat a face full of ghouls when they try to trade/cs/peek out of a bush.

Vlad's sustain pre lvl 9 is really weak, so he gets zoned and beat on.

Trundle gets zoned and beat on just as badly as anyone else. For every ghoul that dies, you get ~4 health back. It's almost nothing.

Controlling the brush, and brush juking is the best way to survive vs Yorick.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yorick has no lane counters.
> Udyr can max turtle and get wriggles, and never die.
> Riven can abuse the brush, and kill him in the early lvls. You have to be really persistent though.


lol u nuts. try trundle against yorick. you will force him to dig his own grave.

dodging nubs in champs selection is so easy now. not losing elo is so great.
also, when people will learn that you should not pick support as last pick. you should pick support and jungler as first two picks. that leaves the possibility to counterpick other lanes. afterall you can switch with someone -_-'


----------



## Narokuu

Loving my new Ez skin =P also i stream 3-5 days a week with my wife!

www.twtich.tv/narokuu


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> lol u nuts. try trundle against yorick. you will force him to dig his own grave.
> '


How so?

You need to use your full combo just to trade with him, as he will poke you down with ghouls relentlessly.

Your passive only heals 3 health per ghoul, which is nothing.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> also, when people will learn that you should not pick support as last pick. you should pick support and jungler as first two picks. that leaves the possibility to counterpick other lanes. afterall you can switch with someone -_-'


Team captain: who wants to jungle/support? I will swap with you so I can counter pick.
Minion four: grab Janna for me!
*minion four turn to pick*
Team captain: can you pick x, y or z for me?
Minion four: uhh, no I don't have them.
Team captain: hmm what about v or w?
Minion four: nope!
Team captain:







so much for counter picking....

Moral: be wary swapping with minion four







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Olaf and Shen just can't get to Yorick. They eat a face full of ghouls when they try to trade/cs/peek out of a bush.
> Vlad's sustain pre lvl 9 is really weak, so he gets zoned and beat on.
> Trundle gets zoned and beat on just as badly as anyone else. For every ghoul that dies, you get ~4 health back. It's almost nothing.
> Controlling the brush, and brush juking is the best way to survive vs Yorick.


Level Olaf's *Q!* And obviously his W for spell vamp and lifesteal. Don't worry about E when facing Yorick, just use Q to push him to his tower so he can't farm. Let him farm and GG.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Olaf and Shen just can't get to Yorick. They eat a face full of ghouls when they try to trade/cs/peek out of a bush.
> Vlad's sustain pre lvl 9 is really weak, so he gets zoned and beat on.
> Trundle gets zoned and beat on just as badly as anyone else. For every ghoul that dies, you get ~4 health back. It's almost nothing.
> Controlling the brush, and brush juking is the best way to survive vs Yorick.
> 
> 
> 
> Level Olaf's *Q!* And obviously his W for spell vamp and lifesteal. Don't worry about E when facing Yorick, just use Q to push him to his tower so he can't farm. Let him farm and GG.
Click to expand...

You will be out of mana long before he expends his.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You will be out of mana long before he expends his.


Statement completely misses point, as well as misses idea of playstyle on Olaf... Oh well. I shall stop with my suggests that I have used successfully and seen used successfully and just watch this thread continue to pose questions without any thought but "can't counter this guy"....


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> How so?
> You need to use your full combo just to trade with him, as he will poke you down with ghouls relentlessly.
> Your passive only heals 3 health per ghoul, which is nothing.


minions? trundle is much faster then yorick, and much more tanky.


----------



## NuFon

Seems like the best counter to Yorick is to press that little "x" in the corner of the screen.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> minions? trundle is much faster then yorick, and much more tanky.


With Trundle you would need to take advantage of being stronger than Yorick early and have your jungler come up for a level 2 gank. If the gank is planned beforehand, Trundle can start with Pillar of Filth to trap him if you have someone like Nocturne in jungle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Seems like the best counter to Yorick is to press that little "x" in the corner of the screen.


Most Yorick players are newer to him since he didn't get popular until tournaments had him being used. So this lends to the idea that they aren't going to be proficient at playing him. He requires quick, well-timed decisions late game and doesn't do the highest DPS of a top lane unless really fed. Just don't feed him kills and keep up in CS and on many top laners you should outscale him easily.


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> You will be out of mana long before he expends his.
> 
> 
> 
> Statement completely misses point, as well as misses idea of playstyle on Olaf... Oh well. I shall stop with my suggests that I have used successfully and seen used successfully and just watch this thread continue to pose questions without any thought but "can't counter this guy"....
Click to expand...

If yorick allows you to continually hit your axes while moving in a predictable fashion , then he shouldn't be playing in the top lane.His axe's projectile speed is slow and is only reliable is olaf himself isn't slowed at close range to keep throwing them ; yorick has a slow that will keep his axes from being effective.Also before you even engage on him he has already done half of his damage potential with his ghouls.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> minions? trundle is much faster then yorick, and much more tanky.


Their base stats are virtually the same. Trundle isn't faster, if he wants to be faster he has to use contaminate which goes back to my original point:

Trading as Trundle is far more mana intensive than Yorick.

Total minion wave at lvl 1 gives you a whooping 36 health back.


----------



## prznar1

base hp regen, regrowth, pots.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> If yorick allows you to continually hit your axes while moving in a predictable fashion , then he shouldn't be playing in the top lane.His axe's projectile speed is slow and is only reliable is olaf himself isn't slowed at close range to keep throwing them ; yorick has a slow that will keep his axes from being effective.Also before you even engage on him he has already done half of his damage potential with his ghouls.


You still continue to miss the point.... OLAF PUSHES HIS MINIONS TO TOWER WITH HIS AXE... your goal isn't to kill him alone, but to make him lose farm and outfarm him in return. Like I said, you clearly don't know Olaf's playstyle in different situations. Your inability to read my post has caused me to comment on the subject once again... /done.

Yorick is not unstoppable, just annoying.


----------



## Degree

Jungle Olaf is my favorite.
Been playing him the past week, he clears jungle so fast.
Hopefully he doesn't get TOO mainstream


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Jungle Olaf is my favorite.
> Been playing him the past week, he clears jungle so fast.
> Hopefully he doesn't get TOO mainstream


I used to jungle him when he first came out, then decided to try him top and loved that even more. Only jungle him if I want to Olaf and someone already called top lol.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I used to jungle him when he first came out, then decided to try him top and loved that even more. Only jungle him if I want to Olaf and someone already called top lol.


Yea I love to toplane with Olaf, that axe is a farm machine.
Keep harassing them back with it also.
If they come too close, E.
When I first played Olaf, I fell in love with him.
1 week later I bought Brolaf, best legendary skin ever.

Oh and I bought Vlad and renek the past month when they were on sale, never used them @[email protected]
I gotta stop buying champs that get on sale.

Thinking of getting another $25 card so I can buy the 7 Rune page, loool I still have 2 rune pages. Don't judge









BTW have you guys seen the PBE patch notes? omg.. too many nerfs, but some were needed.
Champions that I own that effects me: Karthus/Kennen/Janna/Soraka

I really wish they would have more nerfs to Sona though.

http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/20839-latest-public-beta-environment-patch-changes-jayce


----------



## stu.

Well, I'm going to take a couple of weeks off.

I have been playing like garbage the past two or three days. I went from being able to help/carry teams to being the sole reason why we lost.

So frustrated.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Well, I'm going to take a couple of weeks off.
> I have been playing like garbage the past two or three days. I went from being able to help/carry teams to being the sole reason why we lost.
> So frustrated.


I've taken a break in hopes that my friends become competent enough in my absence for me not to have to carry every game... Doubtful but one can hope.


----------



## stu.

So you're saying there is no hope for me? Thanks Crunkles, your faith in us lowly folk is much appreciated!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> So you're saying there is no hope for me? Thanks Crunkles, your faith in us lowly folk is much appreciated!


Never had a chance to play with many of the people in this thread cuz I have 4 RL friends I play with. 1 is good, 2 have potential, and 1 has no hope. So from this data sample, you have a 75% chance


----------



## RedRay81

Tired of playing with people that have absolutely no idea what they are doing? Are you frustrated with teammates that wont listen to you? Have you been fruitlessly looking for a duo partner that match your play style? Stuck in ELO Hell? Well, worry no more, because i will be offering free ELO carry ( boosting ) to all OCN members, whenever i'm doing a boosting job. This is a first come first serve service. Post here if you would like to give this a go.

Reserve your time by posting in the link below!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1277537/league-of-legend-get-out-of-elo-hell-for-free

Terms :

-I will be playing top or ad (only during ranked games, dose not apply to normal), meaning if your elo difference is greater than 100 you will be first pick. First pick me ad carry or top ( only because this guy im doing the job for practically lost to lv 30 ( he has no champ + runes ). You will be stuck with last pick selection unless you are an exceptional ad player and only then will i support you.

-We will be playing 1 normal game prior to ranked

-You will not rage

-Skype would be nice


----------



## andyroo89

Can't stop my jungling nunu now


----------



## NuFon

nunu is easy to counter, so not really viable if the opposing team knows what their doing in teamfights.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> nunu is easy to counter, so not really viable if the opposing team knows what their doing in teamfights.


Pls


----------



## rctrucker

Just checking in to see how this thread is doing.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Just checking in to see how this thread is doing.


Lee Sin Q to your face.... Oh wait, Q bug happened. You may now pummel him to death.


----------



## rootzreggae

Im gonna join the yorick topic, and say that i can handle him very well with Udyr. Im not high elo, but I'm not the lowest too. I love Udyr, and udyr loves me, i think


----------



## RedRay81

Yourik is like a Cho

-Snowball ----> win
-Cant lose lane
-if you dont snowball

> useless


----------



## Degree

Just lost another game @[email protected]
I'm getting tired of playing soloq now.
Just going to take a long break


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just lost another game @[email protected]
> I'm getting tired of playing soloq now.
> Just going to take a long break


Would you like to Duo tonight ?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1277537/league-of-legend-get-out-of-elo-hell-for-free


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Would you like to Duo tonight ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1277537/league-of-legend-get-out-of-elo-hell-for-free


Maybe next time, tomorrow is July 4th


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> base hp regen, regrowth, pots.


And Yorick isn't buying pots, has no base regen, and his innate sustain isn't far better than yours?


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> And Yorick isn't buying pots, has no base regen, and his innate sustain isn't far better than yours?


Yorick's sustain is only matched by Cho and WW. With Meki pendent he has unlimited sustain in lane. Yorick should not lose to trundle in any way shape or form unless the jungler is camping. The only person that i can think of that can beat Yorick in a lane with not jungle presence is Cho , WW , and Nid 6+ with Lantern + brute ( at that point you are out damaging Yorick with your combo trade and heal at a mcuh faster rate).


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Yorick's sustain is only matched by Cho and WW. With Meki pendent he has unlimited sustain in lane. Yorick should not lose to trundle in any way shape or form unless the jungler is camping. The only person that i can think of that can beat Yorick in a lane with not jungle presence is Cho , WW , and Nid 6+ with Lantern + brute ( at that point you are out damaging Yorick with your combo trade and heal at a mcuh faster rate).


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## gonX

I don't see me in the list but I think I wrote here before:

User: gonXay
Realm: EU West


----------



## Zackcy

Soraka nerfs! Armour duration of her heal reduced to 3 seconds from 5!

They aren't removing her completely from the game, but it's a start


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Soraka nerfs! Armour duration of her heal reduced to 3 seconds from 5!
> They aren't removing her completely from the game, but it's a start


She is the most played support. IMO she is overused because people dont know how to play other support. She is too situational but most people don't know that. Taric is a much, much, much, much superior support - has the capability to "carry".


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> She is the most played support. IMO she is overused because people dont know how to play other support. She is too situational but most people don't know that. Taric is a much, much, much, much superior support - has the capability to "carry".


She's easy to play, and it's good in a sustain/safe lane. On the other hand, Taric is good with champs that have great burst like Corki/Graves/Ezreal who can take out a chunk of your HP in a split second.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> She's easy to play, and it's good in a sustain/safe lane. On the other hand, Taric is good with champs that have great burst like Corki/Graves/Ezreal who can take out a chunk of your HP in a split second.


It might just be the way im thinking. because i'm used to playing games that are no longer lane phase dependent. Meaning everyone on the map knows what they are doing neither side of the lane is losing too horribly bad, whole map warded. Most games boil down to the fights at dragon and braon and under tower. Taric is fully capable of securing a victory with a simple stun. While Soraka can not. Game like these are only won by catching players that are out of position. That is why even though TF who has a much lower Team aoe dmg compared to Cass is still better than Cass due to the fact he can engage with better plays than Cass. garentee stun > chance of slow instead of stun. IMO Taric is much more usefull when both know are equally skilled. Its a whole different story when it becomes 4v5.

Take out the fact tf can gank inevitably


----------



## pangolinman

How is Brand? I want to buy him, but have been told he isn't worth it.

Should I keep saving for Yorick?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> How is Brand? I want to buy him, but have been told he isn't worth it.
> Should I keep saving for Yorick?


Brand is good at low elo / normal games. In high elo and such he loses his place because teams actually know how to place themselves most of the time, so his ultimate is somewhat useless. Also, all of his skills minus the ult and the E are all skillshots, so he has a rough time compared to other AP carries, even ones with skillshots. For example Cass is an AP carry with skillshots, but if hers hit, they hit harder / she hits harder. His cooldowns are way too long, too.

He hasn't been the same since his nerf


----------



## NuFon

Yorick is somewhat uncounterable and Brand is easy to counter. Depends on if you play ranked or normals.


----------



## pjBSOD

Oh, didn't even see the Yorick part of your post.... yeah, go with Yorick. Solid top champ.


----------



## RedRay81

Yorick is Situational , Only if your team has MASSIVE damage output will you be able to play tank top Yorick. Sorry but, he falls off late game really really bad. unless you have most of every champ i would not go for him. He should only be used by a well organized team. If you are looking to pub stomp in solo que i recomend Nid , Tristana , TF , Naut , Alister , Blitz. If you are buying him for solo que than get a refund asap.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Yorick is Situational , Only if your team has MASSIVE damage output will you be able to play tank top Yorick. Sorry but, he falls off late game really really bad. unless you have most of every champ i would not go for him. He should only be used by a well organized team. If you are looking to pub stomp in solo que i recomend Nid , Tristana , TF , Naut , Alister , Blitz. If you are buying him for solo que than get a refund asap.


Twisted Fate, really? I would have chosen a lot of other champions other than TF for stomping solo queue.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Twisted Fate, really? I would have chosen a lot of other champions other than TF for stomping solo queue.


Exhibit Smurf A
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20786442

Exhibit Smurf B
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20418743

1800+ around 50% chance TF will be banned

2000+ 80% chance TF will bebanned


----------



## pjBSOD

That's crazy, it's good to see TF can still be so threatening when played correctly.


----------



## RedRay81

Im now streaming if anyone wants to watch

1800~ elo playing on a 1000 for boosting

http://www.own3d.tv/live/312939


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chia233*
> 
> If yorick allows you to continually hit your axes while moving in a predictable fashion , then he shouldn't be playing in the top lane.His axe's projectile speed is slow and is only reliable is olaf himself isn't slowed at close range to keep throwing them ; yorick has a slow that will keep his axes from being effective.Also before you even engage on him he has already done half of his damage potential with his ghouls.
> 
> 
> 
> You still continue to miss the point.... OLAF PUSHES HIS MINIONS TO TOWER WITH HIS AXE... your goal isn't to kill him alone, but to make him lose farm and outfarm him in return. Like I said, you clearly don't know Olaf's playstyle in different situations. Your inability to read my post has caused me to comment on the subject once again... /done.
> 
> Yorick is not unstoppable, just annoying.
Click to expand...

I didn't say yorick was unstoppable , i even mentioned champs that counters him (namely ranged ad poke).I did point out that its not very intuitive to outplay him as a melee because of his harassment range[ that is to say , i repeat , that the lane is completely dependent on his mana].Sure , yorick may have a tougher time to last hit under tower than other tanky dps but it also means that you yourself are susceptible to being ganked if you are pushing that far.As far as i am concerned , 'winning' top means killing top lane twice without dying yourself ; if you are just focusing on outfarming yorick and last hitting minions he will eventually harass you out of the lane.


----------



## Simca

Slam sledgehammer into computer. Yorick dies. Flawless victory at loading screen.

I don't understand why everyone else doesn't do this.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> She is the most played support. IMO she is overused because people dont know how to play other support. She is too situational but most people don't know that. Taric is a much, much, much, much superior support - has the capability to "carry".


I'm gonna have to nope you on that one...

I'd only run Taric with Sivir or Corki, and only to counter a kill lane.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I'm gonna have to nope you on that one...
> I'd only run Taric with Sivir or Corki, and only to counter a kill lane.


I agree


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> I'm gonna have to nope you on that one...
> I'd only run Taric with Sivir or Corki, and only to counter a kill lane.


Why Sivir? On high-ish ELO Sivir can get countered easily by juking her spellshield. Graves sounds more reliable, and has more defensive burst (long CDs early game), but Corki is good too.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> That's crazy, it's good to see TF can still be so threatening when played correctly.


TF gets a kill every time his ultimate is up during the laning phase.

His mid to late game is ridiculously. Get some wards, and push a lane like crazy. If someone comes to stop you, just tell your team to initiate and follow in with your ultimate and win 5v4.

With decent CDR, he has a stun every 3 seconds, really strong poke, and a tons of damage. His ultimate is stupidly powerful.


----------



## Degree

God I freaking hate Akali.
She does so much burst damage, even if I'm playing safe and know when she's going to go all out on me.
@[email protected]


----------



## pangolinman

Ah, so many choices.

Right now I want to pick up a champ to sort of tie me over till' Yorick goes on sale (if ever), so I'm thinking Kayle or TF.

I look at TF and see his E is incredible for AD, especially with gold card, the only problem with AD TF is that his Q is basically useless other than in farming creep. Does it makes sense to go AD still? Being able to get a 2 second stun off every 4 seconds or less while dishing out the damage AD TF is capable of seems to make it worthwhile.

Warwick also seems like a nice way to get into jungling. I'm a low level, so I don't have the runes most people use for jungle, but Warwick's passive and Q seem to give him enough sustain to jungle without runes. Thoughts?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Ah, so many choices.
> Right now I want to pick up a champ to sort of tie me over till' Yorick goes on sale (if ever), so I'm thinking Kayle or TF.
> I look at TF and see his E is incredible for AD, especially with gold card, the only problem with AD TF is that his Q is basically useless other than in farming creep. Does it makes sense to go AD still? Being able to get a 2 second stun off every 4 seconds or less while dishing out the damage AD TF is capable of seems to make it worthwhile.
> Warwick also seems like a nice way to get into jungling. I'm a low level, so I don't have the runes most people use for jungle, but Warwick's passive and Q seem to give him enough sustain to jungle without runes. Thoughts?


Please do not play AD TF.

His kit does not mash with AD.

He is a pusher/assasin/ganker. He can't do all 3 of those things when he is built with AD.


----------



## Blizlake

I actually played AD TF for a while (please don't hit me) and it wasn't all bad







Some kind of hybrid might work better than pure AD though, think I should try with gunblade or something...
But no, Riven is so much more fun than TF was. And Gragas is almost as fun as Riven


----------



## Degree

Thinking of buying Ryze, is he viable?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Thinking of buying Ryze, is he viable?


Yeah. He's a tanky and spammy AP carry, but his early game is weak.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah. He's a tanky and spammy AP carry, but his early game is weak.


I do good early game so I guess I'll pick him up


----------



## Bastyn99

That new Jayce champ seems pretty interesting. Like a more AD oriented Nidalee. I think he is going to be a high-ish skill champ, and Imma pick him up when he comes out. Crossing my fingers for next week


----------



## pjBSOD

You can download the PBE and play him if you want, I'd recommend doing that.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Why Sivir? On high-ish ELO Sivir can get countered easily by juking her spellshield. Graves sounds more reliable, and has more defensive burst (long CDs early game), but Corki is good too.


While Sivir isn't the best competitive pick, she is picked by people who play what they feel like playing.

The reason Taric Sivir is strong is because with Taric stun, he can stun a target away from creeps and sivir can get a 100% damage boomerang and ricochet. It's also guaranteed free damage.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You can download the PBE and play him if you want, I'd recommend doing that.


I thought you had to be chosen to be able to play on beta servers and also buy champions and that the ones you do buy, wont even be unlocked on the live servers. Or have I been misled again?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I thought you had to be chosen to be able to play on beta servers and also buy champions and that the ones you do buy, wont even be unlocked on the live servers. Or have I been misled again?


Just make an account on the PBE sign


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I thought you had to be chosen to be able to play on beta servers and also buy champions and that the ones you do buy, wont even be unlocked on the live servers. Or have I been misled again?


Chosen? I don't think so. I just had to go and download it. Also, after you play one game (I played The Proving Grounds, and this was back before TPG went live) it boosted me to level 30. A few people I played with said they give RP and IP after updates on the beta client, so yeah.

Signup: https://pbe.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/index

Client: http://pbe.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/redownload


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just make an account on the PBE sign


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Chosen? I don't think so. I just had to go and download it. Also, after you play one game (I played The Proving Grounds, and this was back before TPG went live) it boosted me to level 30. A few people I played with said they give RP and IP after updates on the beta client, so yeah.
> Signup: https://pbe.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/index
> Client: http://pbe.leagueoflegends.com/en/signup/redownload


aaaand Im downloading. Thanks guys


----------



## CravinR1

Riot needs to show the users ping during the character selection phase. And we should be able to ban people with red ping


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Riot needs to show the users ping during the character selection phase. And we should be able to ban people with red ping


Alternatively, they could create an Oceanic server.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Riot needs to show the users ping during the character selection phase. And we should be able to ban people with red ping


That would be a terrible idea.


----------



## S.M.

I don't understand why Riot doesn't create more region servers.

For every region they open up they make money tenfold.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah. He's a tanky and spammy AP carry, but his early game is weak.


Wut? His earlygame is good because of the high initial damage of his Q and his incentive to spam it once he gets TotG. Definitely one of my favorite AP carries to play, but don't forget to build him a bit like Singed, except you go even more after mana.


----------



## Degree

Just played a couple games with him and I love him, even though he seems slow to me, he's a nuke.
If they get too close they are gone








Early game wasn't bad with him at all, just like every other champions.


----------



## TFL Replica

Ryze is very powerful in dominion because he's almost guaranteed to get the items he needs. Very few people appear to be exploiting this.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Ryze is very powerful in dominion because he's almost guaranteed to get the items he needs. Very few people appear to be exploiting this.


BRB xD


----------



## S.M.

As a jungler, if I see Ryze get TotG first, I see him as food and remove him from the game.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> As a jungler, if I see Ryze get TotG first, I see him as food and remove him from the game.


Its a bad Ryze if they let you get close.


----------



## Myrtl

I swear after 10pm central time (on NA servers) I have a incredibly hard time winning. I blame California







.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I swear after 10pm central time (on NA servers) I have a incredibly hard time winning. I blame California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I find that 6-9PM are the best times to play central time lol
I always win with good times around that time


----------



## rogueblade

NEW ARAM IS SO MUCH FUNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## RedRay81

I have played ap TF bot and swap a trist mid when you get counted by LB or Kass ( keep in midn this is 1900 ELO ) and it went extreamly well with Taric. I think TF ap bot should be a new viable option. Once you get DFG at bot with taric stun + burst with tf stun + dfg and q its an instant kill.

TBH The best time to play ranked is after midnight on Sundays and Saturdays, less arrogant people because Asian players do their thing and win. less chance to que up with american player = less chance of rage and in team conflicts.

seems racist but it is true*


----------



## NuFon

Btw how come you usually get less Elo when playing support? How do they calculate the Elo that is given out?


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Btw how come you usually get less Elo when playing support? How do they calculate the Elo that is given out?


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=12029

And

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elo_rating_system

Have fun reading, unless you are duoing with someone everyone on the team should receive the same elo if there is no duo ques.

Main factor is depending on the team. If you lost 5 dragon 2 baron and you ended up winning, You will get around 18 to even maybe 20 points but from the beginning you where winning your lane by like 40 cs and you get all dragon all baron won within 20 min than you will most likely only end up getting 12-14 ELO. What role you play dose not matter.


----------



## NuFon

Yeah, I am usually duoing, so tha'ts probably it then.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Yeah, I am usually duoing, so tha'ts probably it then.


The person with higher Elo receives lower Elo than normal and the person with the lower elo will receive a abnormally large amount of Elo

this is to prevent (back in the old days before que dodge patch) to dodge ques and drop their elo so they can dominate people in 600 elo to get a 100% win rate ratio with 300 games


----------



## Zackcy

I wish ranked games weren't so toxic. Out of every 20 games, there might be one where there is no rager/feeder on any team, and the game is actually a gg. Like a close fought game.


----------



## RedRay81

Well im giving out free carry in about an hour add T_A_N_T_R_O on skype , i will be on someone else's account so don't expect me to be on Tantro in game.

Edit: I just saw you build on TF Zackcy and i dont know why you get a swiftness over a sorc boot. Sorc boots offer the single highest magic pen in game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Well im giving out free carry in about an hour add T_A_N_T_R_O on skype , i will be on someone else's account so don't expect me to be on Tantro in game.
> Edit: I just saw you build on TF Zackcy and i dont know why you get a swiftness over a sorc boot. Sorc boots offer the single highest magic pen in game.


I run MS masteries and Quints on TF. Been experimenting with Boots 3, and I really like the additional kiting.


----------



## stu.

Wingsofdeathx is by far my new favorite streamer. First person I've met that I've enjoyed more than scarra.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Wingsofdeathx is by far my new favorite streamer. First person I've met that I've enjoyed more than scarra.


He is extremely monotone and anti-climactic.


----------



## Zackcy

TF is my favourite champ to play, but I can't win with him.

Gonna swap MR reds with m.pen and start rocking sorcs again. Mr reds are pretty useless on TF.


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Wingsofdeathx is by far my new favorite streamer. First person I've met that I've enjoyed more than scarra.
> 
> 
> 
> He is extremely monotone and anti-climactic.
Click to expand...

I've been watching him for the past 2 hours, and I've quite enjoyed all of the helpful tips that he has thrown out. I greatly enjoy listening to players who walk you through, step by step, what they're doing.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Wingsofdeathx is by far my new favorite streamer. First person I've met that I've enjoyed more than scarra.


oddone + dyrus for me


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> oddone + dyrus for me


2nded, I want dyrus pillow or get smacked by it.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 2nded, I want dyrus pillow or get smacked by it.


I dont like either of them. Use to really enjoy watching cadburry, sooner and basickz but cad and sooner uninstalled LoL. Now I watch mostly dan dinh, nyjacky and westrice.


----------



## prznar1

well
after few wins in raked games, and progres to 1375 elo, ive finally found "my" trolls -_-
last game i left because i just couldnt stand the ali that was pushing away an enemy to let him go or help to kill...... why people are doing such idiotic things?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> I dont like either of them. Use to really enjoy watching cadburry, sooner and basickz but cad and sooner uninstalled LoL. Now I watch mostly dan dinh, nyjacky and westrice.


dan dinh doesn't stream much anymore


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> dan dinh doesn't stream much anymore


He streams really late almost everyday.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> He streams really late almost everyday.


Oh


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> well
> after few wins in raked games, and progres to 1375 elo, ive finally found "my" trolls -_-
> last game i left because i just couldnt stand the ali that was pushing away an enemy to let him go or help to kill...... why people are doing such idiotic things?


-_-.... lost 100 elo cos of tardasians. dude in jungle was screwd cos of stolen red. ok i understand that. but still not trying to gank? i was on mid, and was ganked like there was no other lane, while our junler was trying to kill neutral minions that were stolen again... what is the problem? got counterjungled = not ganking? dont getting this. moron or troll? or what? oh and yes, i was getting wards. still, enemy jungler was quite smart and could reach me with help of flash.....


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> oh and yes, i was getting wards. still, enemy jungler was quite smart and could reach me with help of flash.....


If he was smarter, he would have got a oracle instead of burning flash to get around your ward. It doesn't sound like he would have been at any risk of losing his oracles with your non existing jungler.

No idea what was up with your junglers. Even though losing red makes things tougher to get the kill, I don't see how it should stop you from ganking. Chances are he would have never ganked even if he did get red.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> If he was smarter, he would have got a oracle instead of burning flash to get around your ward. It doesn't sound like he would have been at any risk of losing his oracles with your non existing jungler.
> No idea what was up with your junglers. Even though losing red makes things tougher to get the kill, I don't see how it should stop you from ganking. Chances are he would have never ganked even if he did get red.


loool using flash to get around ward.
That's funny.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> loool using flash to get around ward.
> That's funny.


no... to get closer to his target.... or juming from behind the wall on wraiths? or whatever... done with rankeds
junlging in last game. managed to screw jax. stolen his read. killed in jungle bla bla bla. still failed. bot fed cos support thought that he will not ward and fed screwed jax and corki. got a fast wriggs so i could atleast put a ward on dragon. but hey. im not there whole time. i cannot prevent ganks on whole lanes. also this ward can be walked over.... support ended 0/7 and started to blame me for not ganking. well, enemy support was warding half of this crappy map. even oracle didnt worked well cos all of them were warding.
no luck to smart players = no high elo. noone listens to me to get ward or something.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> no... to get closer to his target.... or juming from behind the wall on wraiths? or whatever... done with rankeds
> junlging in last game. managed to screw jax. stolen his read. killed in jungle bla bla bla. still failed. bot fed cos support thought that he will not ward and fed screwed jax and corki. got a fast wriggs so i could atleast put a ward on dragon. but hey. im not there whole time. i cannot prevent ganks on whole lanes. also this ward can be walked over.... support ended 0/7 and started to blame me for not ganking. well, enemy support was warding half of this crappy map. even oracle didnt worked well cos all of them were warding.
> no luck to smart players = no high elo. noone listens to me to get ward or something.


I just read his post and it had "instead of burning flash to get around your ward" thought it was funny









Try duo with someone that's good and you two can carry the team








But that's soloq for you


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I just read his post and it had "instead of burning flash to get around your ward" thought it was funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try duo with someone that's good and you two can carry the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's soloq for you


Yeah, it looks like I miss understood what he originally said. I was thinking that if he has wards in the river, than the enemy jungler shouldn't be able to walk up and flash within range of him because he can see the jungler well in advance. That's why I thought that the jungler might be using flash to jump walls and get around the wards







.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> well
> after few wins in raked games, and progres to 1375 elo, ive finally found "my" trolls -_-
> last game i left because i just couldnt stand the ali that was pushing away an enemy to let him go or help to kill...... why people are doing such idiotic things?
> 
> 
> 
> -_-.... lost 100 elo cos of tardasians. dude in jungle was screwd cos of stolen red. ok i understand that. but still not trying to gank? i was on mid, and was ganked like there was no other lane, while our junler was trying to kill neutral minions that were stolen again... what is the problem? got counterjungled = not ganking? dont getting this. moron or troll? or what? oh and yes, i was getting wards. still, enemy jungler was quite smart and could reach me with help of flash.....
Click to expand...

When you lose 300 elo in 2 days come see me.

I'm like a shark when it comes to playing League of Legends. I can smell the noob blood in the water before the battle begins. I know exactly when we're gonna' lose and exactly who is going to feed simply by what people type. I'm never wrong without fail. That feel when mid RESETS your blue and wonders why you're mad since they "helped you" by hitting blue minion a lot...then goes on to feed mid extremely bad 0/6.

Meanwhile bot lane feeds the same and when you go to gank their lane and ping 40 times and then go in and almost kill both people on your own when they were at full hp and they come in super late and do nothing and you're just like "You're ******ed." and they're upset and wonder why you didn't ping. Note the wall of text on the screen showing "GarnetAlexandros has pinged xxxxx" - (Vayne)"

Honestly, this is why there should be absolutely no time limit on games. You should be able to surrender at any time. Completely wastes my life with ****** teams.

Too many brain damaged people in this game. I've seen bad people in other games, but the stupidity of players on this game exceeds anything I've ever seen before.

How are you level 30 and say stupid stupid things like "OH I WASN'T LOOKING AT MY HP THAT'S WHY I DIED"

Or an MF that runs under a tower with 20% hp against 2 players that are fed because of her stupidity and dies and wonders why I called her ******ed.

Or that same MF that has no idea why she can't trade hits with a Vayne she fed who has more items and minion kills than her.

Next game up, person calls jungle. 2nd person decides to troll and also chooses smite..neither of them budget. 3rd person decides that if he's trolled upon he might as well join the trolling adding a 3rd jungle/smiter.

Next game person chooses worst character in game Sejuani. Plays support role. Chooses not to be a support and swallows my minions. Feeds and does absolutely nothing but mess my lane up.

I swear...


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> When you lose 300 elo in 2 days come see me.
> I'm like a shark when it comes to playing League of Legends. I can smell the noob blood in the water before the battle begins. I know exactly when we're gonna' lose and exactly who is going to feed simply by what people type. I'm never wrong without fail. That feel when mid RESETS your blue and wonders why you're mad since they "helped you" by hitting blue minion a lot...then goes on to feed mid extremely bad 0/6.
> Meanwhile bot lane feeds the same and when you go to gank their lane and ping 40 times and then go in and almost kill both people on your own when they were at full hp and they come in super late and do nothing and you're just like "You're ******ed." and they're upset and wonder why you didn't ping. Note the wall of text on the screen showing "GarnetAlexandros has pinged xxxxx" - (Vayne)"
> Honestly, this is why there should be absolutely no time limit on games. You should be able to surrender at any time. Completely wastes my life with ****** teams.
> Too many brain damaged people in this game. I've seen bad people in other games, but the stupidity of players on this game exceeds anything I've ever seen before.
> How are you level 30 and say stupid stupid things like "OH I WASN'T LOOKING AT MY HP THAT'S WHY I DIED"
> Or an MF that runs under a tower with 20% hp against 2 players that are fed because of her stupidity and dies and wonders why I called her ******ed.
> Or that same MF that has no idea why she can't trade hits with a Vayne she fed who has more items and minion kills than her.
> Next game up, person calls jungle. 2nd person decides to troll and also chooses smite..neither of them budget. 3rd person decides that if he's trolled upon he might as well join the trolling adding a 3rd jungle/smiter.
> Next game person chooses worst character in game Sejuani. Plays support role. Chooses not to be a support and swallows my minions. Feeds and does absolutely nothing but f my lane up.
> I swear...


would you like to give me a checkup







?

and 300 elo in a day IS A LOT

the hardest job i did was 1200-1700 No loss and that took around 4 days ( no loss as in less than 5 )

min game time = 20 min pick time and ban average 5 min = 25 min a game minimal and even without picking ban time that would be 3 games an hour 10 hour = 20 games x 15 average elo per game = 300 ELO in 10 hour BUT that's without ban time, included would be around 12-14 hour + dodger and que time. And this is presumably you are losing EVERY SINGLE GAME.\

No point in blaming your team. Your just not good enough of a carry. Every game should be treated this way. ELO is not how well you play its how well you carry your team. If you can't carry your team than you don.t deserve the ELO. Like i said the only way you can truly go up in ELO is to paly champions that fit the carry ability, which is the ability to snag players on the other team that is out of position. After that it becomes 4v5 and your basically garenteed a win in a team fight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> -_-.... lost 100 elo cos of tardasians. dude in jungle was screwd cos of stolen red. ok i understand that. but still not trying to gank? i was on mid, and was ganked like there was no other lane, while our junler was trying to kill neutral minions that were stolen again... what is the problem? got counterjungled = not ganking? dont getting this. moron or troll? or what? oh and yes, i was getting wards. still, enemy jungler was quite smart and could reach me with help of flash.....


I offer free elo carry out of low ELO. If your interested go look at my thread









Oh btw Simca i stalked your profile and saw the same you where talking about the Sej.
You could work on your last hit


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> When you lose 300 elo in 2 days come see me.
> I'm like a shark when it comes to playing League of Legends. I can smell the noob blood in the water before the battle begins. I know exactly when we're gonna' lose and exactly who is going to feed simply by what people type. I'm never wrong without fail. That feel when mid RESETS your blue and wonders why you're mad since they "helped you" by hitting blue minion a lot...then goes on to feed mid extremely bad 0/6.
> Meanwhile bot lane feeds the same and when you go to gank their lane and ping 40 times and then go in and almost kill both people on your own when they were at full hp and they come in super late and do nothing and you're just like "You're ******ed." and they're upset and wonder why you didn't ping. Note the wall of text on the screen showing "GarnetAlexandros has pinged xxxxx" - (Vayne)"
> Honestly, this is why there should be absolutely no time limit on games. You should be able to surrender at any time. Completely wastes my life with ****** teams.
> Too many brain damaged people in this game. I've seen bad people in other games, but the stupidity of players on this game exceeds anything I've ever seen before.
> How are you level 30 and say stupid stupid things like "OH I WASN'T LOOKING AT MY HP THAT'S WHY I DIED"
> Or an MF that runs under a tower with 20% hp against 2 players that are fed because of her stupidity and dies and wonders why I called her ******ed.
> Or that same MF that has no idea why she can't trade hits with a Vayne she fed who has more items and minion kills than her.
> Next game up, person calls jungle. 2nd person decides to troll and also chooses smite..neither of them budget. 3rd person decides that if he's trolled upon he might as well join the trolling adding a 3rd jungle/smiter.
> Next game person chooses worst character in game Sejuani. Plays support role. Chooses not to be a support and swallows my minions. Feeds and does absolutely nothing but f my lane up.
> I swear...
> 
> 
> 
> would you like to give me a checkup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> and 300 elo in a day IS A LOT
> 
> the hardest job i did was 1200-1700 No loss and that took around 4 days ( no loss as in less than 5 )
> 
> min game time = 20 min pick time and ban average 5 min = 25 min a game minimal and even without picking ban time that would be 3 games an hour 10 hour = 20 games x 15 average elo per game = 300 ELO in 10 hour BUT that's without ban time, included would be around 12-14 hour + dodger and que time. And this is presumably you are losing EVERY SINGLE GAME.\
> 
> No point in blaming your team. Your just not good enough of a carry. Every game should be treated this way. ELO is not how well you play its how well you carry your team. If you can't carry your team than you don.t deserve the ELO. Like i said the only way you can truly go up in ELO is to paly champions that fit the carry ability, which is the ability to snag players on the other team that is out of position. After that it becomes 4v5 and your basically garenteed a win in a team fight.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> -_-.... lost 100 elo cos of tardasians. dude in jungle was screwd cos of stolen red. ok i understand that. but still not trying to gank? i was on mid, and was ganked like there was no other lane, while our junler was trying to kill neutral minions that were stolen again... what is the problem? got counterjungled = not ganking? dont getting this. moron or troll? or what? oh and yes, i was getting wards. still, enemy jungler was quite smart and could reach me with help of flash.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I offer free elo carry out of low ELO. If your interested go look at my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw Simca i stalked your profile and saw the same you where talking about the Sej.
> You could work on your last hit
Click to expand...

Not really, my last hit is fine. I just don't give a damn when people ruin me. There's no point playing.

As for Elo being how well you carry. That's horse crap. You can't carry 4 morons. I don't care how godly you are.

Watch this next game I'm playing.

See. My game was fine. Even as support Garen which is fail.

I don't play Shotgun kid. I don't even remember his name. That's how little I use him. I tried getting into him, but I just don't like his play style. He's a great character, but takes way too long to be any good and you need a good laning partner to make plays or else you're pretty crap. Maybe I'm wrong in that aspect, but that's how I see him.

If you could show me a thing or two lets play together. I'm always down for learning from people better than me.


----------



## S.M.

MOBA games are the only games that become less fun exponentially as you improve. You just start realizing everyone is dumb.

This guy did something unexpected? Is he trolling? Why am I so mad at everything?


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> MOBA games are the only games that become less fun exponentially as you improve. You just start realizing everyone is dumb.
> This guy did something unexpected? Is he trolling? Why am I so mad at everything?


Really cus i kinda think MMORPG are the game that come extreamly boring as you improve, like EXTREAMLY boring. Personal experiance are maxed out on runescape, Maplestory and was in blackrock top 5 guild (WoW). Been playing MOBA since Tide of Blood on WC3 and Dota and i have yet to lose interest in it. I say its because you are not good at MOBA is the reason why you would stop playing it. Most of my friends that are fairly decent still play LOL, and those who are bad quit because they just cant handle the fact that they are bad at it, and consistently blame teammates and other variables.


----------



## TheOddOne

It's fine Simca, one day you will realize all your efforts will be futile and you will uninstall LoL just like I did and play something else enjoyable, one day !


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's fine Simca, one day you will realize all your efforts will be futile and you will uninstall LoL just like I did and play something else enjoyable, one day !


I've invested too much money to stop playing :


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's fine Simca, one day you will realize all your efforts will be futile and you will uninstall LoL just like I did and play something else enjoyable, one day !
> 
> 
> 
> I've invested too much money to stop playing
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## hollowtek

12 game lose streak and counting. doesn't make sense. and yeah, i blame my team mates on these ones. doesn't matter how epic of a game I have (hell even 22 4 30 nunu) we still manage to lose


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 12 game lose streak and counting. doesn't make sense. and yeah, i blame my team mates on these ones. doesn't matter how epic of a game I have (hell even 22 4 30 nunu) we still manage to lose


You invested all of your teams resources into a champion that can't carry.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I've invested too much money to stop playing :


You got to learn to cut bait eventually


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's fine Simca, one day you will realize all your efforts will be futile and you will uninstall LoL just like I did and play something else enjoyable, one day !











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's fine Simca, one day you will realize all your efforts will be futile and you will uninstall LoL just like I did and play something else enjoyable, one day !
> 
> 
> 
> I've invested too much money to stop playing :
Click to expand...

This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> It's fine Simca, one day you will realize all your efforts will be futile and you will uninstall LoL just like I did and play something else enjoyable, one day !
> 
> 
> 
> I've invested too much money to stop playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 12 game lose streak and counting. doesn't make sense. and yeah, i blame my team mates on these ones. doesn't matter how epic of a game I have (hell even 22 4 30 nunu) we still manage to lose
> 
> 
> 
> You invested all of your teams resources into a champion that can't carry.
Click to expand...

But League of Legends isn't about EVERYONE playing a carry. There are roles each person has to play on a team. You're depending on your carries to do their job as your job may be to protect them or perhaps split the enemy team up so your carries can take out the separated ones with ease. Everyone has a role and a purpose.

What probably angers me more than some feeding extremely hard is when they don't play their roles correctly. Okay, you're feeding, but at least you're properly supporting. I'm not mad at you. When you're supporting and eating minions and not helping get kills and not warding and not healing and not doing what you're supposed to I get mad. Don't play support if you can't. Really. I would rather bot lane be 2 carries than a carry and a terrible person playing a support when they don't know how.

I don't mind people being new and not knowing how to play.

But when you're level 30, have over 500 wins and still play badly then you need to consider not playing LoL anymore.

And it's the basics that people don't get down. It's the basics that they screw up. It's their lack of the basics that fills me with rage.

I mean, when is it ever a good idea to dive under someone's tower with 20%HP when you're not fed, they are and you're a squishy and they have as much health as you and are 2 under a tower.

So yeah.....

Anyway...sup goiyz


----------



## Zackcy

It is shocking.

I have never seen a game, where the community hates the game this much.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't hate the game. I love the game. I hate the community.


I couldn't agree more. The game is great but some people just ruin it. I have been having a better experience lately by ignoring anyone that seems like the type immediately.

Also, I tried the new guy in a custom (all I had time for) and he seemed pretty sweet. Anyone try him in real games yet? Is he better top lane, jungle, or bot as an ad carry?


----------



## Simca

Speaking of which, is it just me or does Jayce look like Medic from TF2. lol.


----------



## NuFon

My first thought was TF 2 ^^ Not really original







He is also somewhat Troll from DotA


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Speaking of which, is it just me or does Jayce look like Medic from TF2. lol.


loool i never noticed but yes


----------



## Simca

Been having pretty annoying lag lately. I'm thinking it's my modem since every time I ask if others are lagging they say no. I'm about to throw my modem out of the window. (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> +2
> *But League of Legends isn't about EVERYONE playing a carry*. There are roles each person has to play on a team. You're depending on your carries to do their job as your job may be to protect them or perhaps split the enemy team up so your carries can take out the separated ones with ease. Everyone has a role and a purpose.
> What probably angers me more than some feeding extremely hard is when they don't play their roles correctly. Okay, you're feeding, but at least you're properly supporting. I'm not mad at you. When you're supporting and eating minions and not helping get kills and not warding and not healing and not doing what you're supposed to I get mad. Don't play support if you can't. Really. I would rather bot lane be 2 carries than a carry and a terrible person playing a support when they don't know how.
> I don't mind people being new and not knowing how to play.
> But when you're level 30, have over 500 wins and still play badly then you need to consider not playing LoL anymore.
> And it's the basics that people don't get down. It's the basics that they screw up. It's their lack of the basics that fills me with rage.
> I mean, when is it ever a good idea to dive under someone's tower with 20%HP when you're not fed, they are and you're a squishy and they have as much health as you and are 2 under a tower.
> So yeah.....
> Anyway...sup goiyz


this


----------



## rctrucker

twitch.tv/skillfactory

Playing normals with viewers for the next couple hours, on EU W right now.


----------



## znd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> twitch.tv/skillfactory
> Playing normals with viewers for the next couple hours, on EU W right now.


What's your nick at EUW? I'm looking for someone to play with for the next couple of hours.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> But League of Legends isn't about EVERYONE playing a carry. There are roles each person has to play on a team. You're depending on your carries to do their job as your job may be to protect them


I'm confused, how is this a counter argument to what I said?


----------



## TinDaDragon

@Simca, 500 wins is nothing if they have 2000 losses


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> @Simca, 500 wins is nothing if they have 2000 losses


true. there should be more info showed up in profile, and! profiles should be available in champion selection screen.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> But League of Legends isn't about EVERYONE playing a carry. There are roles each person has to play on a team. You're depending on your carries to do their job as your job may be to protect them
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, how is this a counter argument to what I said?
Click to expand...

Sorry if you saw my comment as a hostile counter-argument. I was just bringing up another side.

I originally understood your comment as being "everyone should play a carry because that way you can win for your entire team since carries should be able to kill the entire enemy team." I've also heard this argument mentioned quite a few times in this thread which is why I understood your comment to be in this way. People say you should play carries in ranked because then you shape the outcome of the game the most. I still don't know if that's true, but it's irrelevant for this topic atm.

If you meant to say "Well, all of the teams kills (resources) were invested into a non-carry (nunu)" then here are my thoughts on that...even if you gave the carry all those nunu kills, he might still lose the game. He might always be out of position. Never in team fights. Overextending. Making dumb plays against the odds.

The list goes on on how a carry can totally screw up and lose it for the team. That said those resources would have been wasted on that player when they could have gone to nunu which with his skill might have just given the team the edge to win even if the carry only contributed minor damage to each player. Maybe a fed nunu=everyone at low HP after his Zero-R skill. That might have let the unfed carry actually kill someone and if not maybe the rest of his teammates.

I don't know..it's difficult to say without seeing the game, but the kills should go to carry if the carry is competent. I am not sure the carry is completely competent if nunu is scoring the kills. Now that doesn't mean that nunu wasn't KSing and of course we don't know if that's the case. KSing a carry's kills is horrible unless the carry has no means of catching the escaping enemy.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *but the kills should go to carry if the carry is competent.*


pretty much sums it up. if the carries aren't carrying, there's no helping it, sometimes the support has to pick up the slack. even if the support is fed, doesn't necessarily mean that their team isn't fed either, which happened to be the case in the nunu vs other team case. ultimately, if the team sucks, there's nothing that can be done regardless of how hard you carry. at time like those gotta just bite the shaft and take it like a woman.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Been playing MOBA since Tide of Blood on WC3 and Dota and I have yet to lose interest in it.


I miss Tides of Blood so much. Too bad we shot ourselves in the foot because of how high skill/team work oriented it was. Anyone downloading the game was instantly booted from the game to keep newbs out so everyone could have a good game. Since no one ever let anyone new "learn" the game, less and less people played it while DOTA became bigger and bigger even though it sucked in comparison.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> KSing a carry's kills is horrible unless the carry has no means of catching the escaping enemy.


Anytime I support and I "have to" get the kill, I always apologize to the carry. Luckily, most understand when they are out of range. The hardest call is when it comes down to who ever auto attacks next kills the other carry. Then as a support, do you risk your carry getting killed by the enemy carry, or do you "KS" to make sure your carry doesn't die.

Also, I think it's funny when both carrys back to shop/heal leaving the supports in lane and they become crazy aggressive and harass one another more in those 1-2 mins than they ever harassed the other team's carry. Battle of the supports!


----------



## TFL Replica

Man I loved tides of blood. You'd never lose a match unless you deserved it and it was possible to make a comeback from any situation.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Anytime I support and I "have to" get the kill, I always apologize to the carry. Luckily, most understand when they are out of range. The hardest call is when it comes down to who ever auto attacks next kills the other carry. Then as a support, do you risk your carry getting killed by the enemy carry, or do you "KS" to make sure your carry doesn't die.
> Also, I think it's funny when both carrys back to shop/heal leaving the supports in lane and they become crazy aggressive and harass one another more in those 1-2 mins than they ever harassed the other team's carry. Battle of the supports!


This happened to me every once in a while. It's actually quite hilarious when it does. Usually I am playing Taric bottom lane when it happens. The last time it happened, it was me and Graves bottom against Alistar and Ashe. Anytime I try to get close enough to try and stun Ashe, the stupid cow would knock me away. It didnt help that both Ashe and Graves were the most passive carries I have ever laid eyes on. They weren't bad, just passive. 't both Ashe and Graves went back and so I got bored and invaded Alistar's bush and since both of us had nothing but GP5 items, it was just melee, melee, stun/knock up/knock back, repeat. Vicious battle of low DPS that went on probably way longer than it should have (Ashe and Graves decided just to watch the battle unfold from their fountains), but everyone got a kick out of it.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Anivia is a good mid. Can also split up the enemy team with a wall to ensure you win team fights








Also you turn into a egg before you die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> Anivia is a good mid. Can also split up the enemy team with a wall to ensure you win team fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you turn into a egg before you die.


Wall is a double edged sword. In the hands of a great Anivia player without lag, it can be devastating. In the hands of a poor Anivia player or lag, it can be devastating to your own team. It is like a Gragas ultimate. Egg is next to useless after laning phase. Unless you are going tank Anivia or the opposing team is full of noobs, egg is either ignored or killed super fast.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wall is a double edged sword. In the hands of a great Anivia player without lag, it can be devastating. In the hands of a poor Anivia player or lag, it can be devastating to your own team. It is like a Gragas ultimate. Egg is next to useless after laning phase. Unless you are going tank Anivia or the opposing team is full of noobs, egg is either ignored or killed super fast.


Basically a free Guardian Angel








It tends to work better when your laning and protected by a tower.
Can also buy some time for your jungler when the enemy team is ganking you.

But I agree on the wall.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> Basically a free Guardian Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tends to work better when your laning and protected by a tower.
> Can also buy some time for your jungler when the enemy team is ganking you.
> But I agree on the wall.


Anivia is what one calls a paper tiger or dragon. On paper, she is the ultimate caster; she has it all. She has:

- A controlled skill shot AOE stun (even if it is only for half a second) with huge distance
- An AOE slow that you can toggle
- An AOE terrain barrier with wall, one of the largest melee range with decent early damage
- An 1:1 AP ratio on her main attacks when her combos are properly landed
- A passive that potentially grants you a 2nd life

That sounds great right? Then you dig deeper as you play her and realize the following:

- Her stun is a skill shot meaning that you must lead and opponents can dodge
- She has one of the lowest starting HP and mana pools of all the champs
- She has one of the slowest movement speeds of all the champs
- Egg is useless past laning phase or if you die in laning phase outside your tower range
- Bad wall placement can make your teammates hate you for the rest of the game


----------



## Simca

I think the egg has 2 great uses.

Early game:
When you're playing a greedy guy that wants a kill bad and will stupidly dive you under your tower. Sure you'll die and go into egg, but hopefully if you last hit him and the tower aggros him he may be taken out. Another great use is for making yourself appear dumb and making yourself open so you drop an R on a guy and he nukes you and your jungle runs in while he's trying to beat you to death and kills him. That aspect of the egg works throughout the entire game. It's also great if you the enemy team manages to get to the rear and take anivia out. Most people want to attack the egg to ensure their damage doesn't go to waste with a full HP anivia rebirthed from the egg. So they'll stand right next to the egg doing damage despite your teammates pummeling him to death.

So yeah..it is sort of a GA in a sense. Sometimes better and sometimes worse, but it's free and doesn't take up an item slot.

Also your icon is awkwardly pulling my attention. I think it's just cuz it's a moving Gif though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think the egg has 2 great uses.
> Early game:
> When you're playing a greedy guy that wants a kill bad and will stupidly dive you under your tower. Sure you'll die and go into egg, but hopefully if you last hit him and the tower aggros him he may be taken out. Another great use is for making yourself appear dumb and making yourself open so you drop an R on a guy and he nukes you and your jungle runs in while he's trying to beat you to death and kills him. That aspect of the egg works throughout the entire game. It's also great if you the enemy team manages to get to the rear and take anivia out. *Most people want to attack the egg to ensure their damage doesn't go to waste with a full HP anivia rebirthed from the egg. So they'll stand right next to the egg doing damage despite your teammates pummeling him to death.*
> So yeah..it is sort of a GA in a sense. Sometimes better and sometimes worse, but it's free and doesn't take up an item slot.
> Also your icon is awkwardly pulling my attention. I think it's just cuz it's a moving Gif though.


The only time when this is appropriate is if the enemy team has chased off your teammates, otherwise attacking egg before the team fight is actually won is typically a sign of a bad team. Blowing spells on egg is a waste of time as Anivia is all but useless by herself against an enemy team. She is a GREAT top solo though.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anivia is what one calls a paper tiger or dragon. On paper, she is the ultimate caster; she has it all. She has:
> - A controlled skill shot AOE stun (even if it is only for half a second) with huge distance
> - An AOE slow that you can toggle
> - An AOE terrain barrier with wall, one of the largest melee range with decent early damage
> - An 1:1 AP ratio on her main attacks when her combos are properly landed
> - A passive that potentially grants you a 2nd life
> That sounds great right? Then you dig deeper as you play her and realize the following:
> - Her stun is a skill shot meaning that you must lead and opponents can dodge
> - She has one of the lowest starting HP and mana pools of all the champs
> - She has one of the slowest movement speeds of all the champs
> - Egg is useless past laning phase or if you die in laning phase outside your tower range
> - Bad wall placement can make your teammates hate you for the rest of the game


With skill shots you can shoot over walls, with flash its even better.
HP and Mana? Have you ever heard of runes?
If you can't land your wall consistently then practice until you can.
Watch a pro play with Anivia, you will see the light.










And thanks, I was told to take my other gif off


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think the egg has 2 great uses.
> Early game:
> When you're playing a greedy guy that wants a kill bad and will stupidly dive you under your tower. Sure you'll die and go into egg, but hopefully if you last hit him and the tower aggros him he may be taken out. Another great use is for making yourself appear dumb and making yourself open so you drop an R on a guy and he nukes you and your jungle runs in while he's trying to beat you to death and kills him. That aspect of the egg works throughout the entire game. It's also great if you the enemy team manages to get to the rear and take anivia out. *Most people want to attack the egg to ensure their damage doesn't go to waste with a full HP anivia rebirthed from the egg. So they'll stand right next to the egg doing damage despite your teammates pummeling him to death.*
> So yeah..it is sort of a GA in a sense. Sometimes better and sometimes worse, but it's free and doesn't take up an item slot.
> Also your icon is awkwardly pulling my attention. I think it's just cuz it's a moving Gif though.
> 
> 
> 
> The only time when this is appropriate is if the enemy team has chased off your teammates, otherwise attacking egg before the team fight is actually won is typically a sign of a bad team. Blowing spells on egg is a waste of time as Anivia is all but useless by herself against an enemy team. She is a GREAT top solo though.
Click to expand...

Difficult to say..Would you ever want to focus Anivia first then? According to what you're saying it's pointless to ever target anivia until her teammates are dead. What would be the purpose of attacking Anivia first if you're simply going to let her egg respawn her to full HP? Since you won't attack her egg when she goes down, she'll just come up to full HP and continue to wreck you.

So now the egg serves another purpose according to you in making "good teams" not want to focus her now letting her deal massive damage over time since she doesn't have to worry about getting focused first in combat.

That said I don't agree that you should ignore attacking her egg when she goes down. Anivia should be one of the first focused or else the slow on her massive AOE can just completely change the flow of a battle. A fed anivia can also deal insane burst damage. You're almost forced to kill her egg if you don't want her to just respawn. In a sense you're basically attacking her egg while she's alive before her turning into an egg only she's dealing damage to you while you cut her down because while you're attacking her trying to get her into an egg her teammates are beating you down.

Eh...It's best to just take her out and kill her egg then move on. The egg is really nothing more than a nuisance if that's your plan. Also, it doesn't really take more than one person to focus her egg if they're decently fed to take her out themselves while the rest of your team can focus the others pummeling you. It would take a weak attacker or a tanky anivia to live after going egg form with you on her or it would take you being separated from your team and you deep in enemy territory.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> With skill shots you can shoot over walls, with flash its even better.
> HP and Mana? Have you ever heard of runes?
> If you can't land your wall consistently then practice until you can.
> Watch a pro play with Anivia, you will see the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks, I was told to take my other gif off


I use to main Anivia when I sill played. I know how to play her very well. Please don't assume I was some noob with her.

- Yes you can do that with all skill shots. So can other casters as well. Good players know what to look for and she has one of the slowest skill shots in the game. If Anivia lands her Q consistently without help from initial CC, then it's usually because the opponent is bad.
- Have you heard the saying, "Alwayys give Anivia blue" There is a good reason for is. Anivia uses mana faster than almost every caster, save maybe ones like Kass.
- I use to wall very well thank you. Skills however do not trump server lag.
- I know and love Anivia. That does not blind me to her very many shortcomings however.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Difficult to say..Would you ever want to focus Anivia first then? According to what you're saying it's pointless to ever target anivia until her teammates are dead. What would be the purpose of attacking Anivia first if you're simply going to let her egg respawn her to full HP? Since you won't attack her egg when she goes down, she'll just come up to full HP and continue to wreck you.
> So now the egg serves another purpose according to you in making "good teams" not want to focus her now letting her deal massive damage over time since she doesn't have to worry about getting focused first in combat.
> That said I don't agree that you should ignore attacking her egg when she goes down. Anivia should be one of the first focused or else the slow on her massive AOE can just completely change the flow of a battle. A fed anivia can also deal insane burst damage. You're almost forced to kill her egg if you don't want her to just respawn. In a sense you're basically attacking her egg while she's alive before her turning into an egg only she's dealing damage to you while you cut her down because while you're attacking her trying to get her into an egg her teammates are beating you down.
> Eh...It's best to just take her out and kill her egg then move on. The egg is really nothing more than a nuisance if that's your plan. Also, it doesn't really take more than one person to focus her egg if they're decently fed to take her out themselves while the rest of your team can focus the others pummeling you. It would take a weak attacker or a tanky anivia to live after going egg form with you on her or it would take you being separated from your team and you deep in enemy territory.


Try Anivia with Guardian Angel









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I use to main Anivia when I sill played. I know how to play her very well. Please don't assume I was some noob with her.
> - Yes you can do that with all skill shots. So can other casters as well. Good players know what to look for and she has one of the slowest skill shots in the game. If Anivia lands her Q consistently without help from initial CC, then it's usually because the opponent is bad.
> - Have you heard the saying, "Alwayys give Anivia blue" There is a good reason for is. Anivia uses mana faster than almost every caster, save maybe ones like Kass.
> - I use to wall very well thank you. Skills however do not trump server lag.
> - I know and love Anivia. That does not blind me to her very many shortcomings however.


I didn't mean it like that. Skill has nothing to do with this.
I never played with Anivia, but I will try her out soon.

add me, we could play sometime.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Difficult to say..Would you ever want to focus Anivia first then? According to what you're saying it's pointless to ever target anivia until her teammates are dead. What would be the purpose of attacking Anivia first if you're simply going to let her egg respawn her to full HP? Since you won't attack her egg when she goes down, she'll just come up to full HP and continue to wreck you.
> 
> _It takes Anivia 6 seconds to pop out of egg. Against 2 good teams, team fights don't typically last longer than 3-4 seconds depending on how fast carries get taken out. During those 6 seconds that Anivia is completely useless. So, do you unload your team on the next most damaging player on the team or do you focus and waste your abilities on her egg trying to kill her before her team recovers or continue pressuring and killing off the remaining enemies and then coming back to one of the squishiest, slowest champs in the game._
> 
> So now the egg serves another purpose according to you in making "good teams" not want to focus her now letting her deal massive damage over time since she doesn't have to worry about getting focused first in combat.
> That said I don't agree that you should ignore attacking her egg when she goes down. Anivia should be one of the first focused or else the slow on her massive AOE can just completely change the flow of a battle. A fed anivia can also deal insane burst damage. You're almost forced to kill her egg if you don't want her to just respawn. In a sense you're basically attacking her egg while she's alive before her turning into an egg only she's dealing damage to you while you cut her down because while you're attacking her trying to get her into an egg her teammates are beating you down.
> 
> _The point of taking her out early is so that she does not get a chance to unload tons of AOE damage during a team fight. Once she is in egg form, she is down for 6 seconds. Now if no one is down or you chased off the enemy team, then yes, beating down Anivia is a good choice. However, given that most team fights do not last that long, it is usually more worth it to spend those abilities on the next threat than an egg._
> 
> Eh...It's best to just take her out and kill her egg then move on. The egg is really nothing more than a nuisance if that's your plan. Also, it doesn't really take more than one person to focus her egg if they're decently fed to take her out themselves while the rest of your team can focus the others pummeling you. It would take a weak attacker or a tanky anivia to live after going egg form with you on her or it would take you being separated from your team and you deep in enemy territory.
> 
> _I personally disagree with this. One person focusing the egg means one less person that can contribute in a team fight._


Responded with my 2 cents.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> Try Anivia with Guardian Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it like that. Skill has nothing to do with this.
> I never played with Anivia, but I will try her out soon.
> add me, we could play sometime.


If I play this game again, then sure I will definitely play some games with you. Currently it is uninstalled however, despite me spending upwards $500 on the bloody game. The thing with Anivia is, there are far more casters that are easier to play and much more effective. For Anivia to really be effective, you have to have a really good Anivia player or a team that understands how to support her.


----------



## Overclock Noob

I just noticed our alias' are very similar.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> I just noticed our alias' are very similar.


Just remember I came first!







(just kidding about this BTW). My name was originally a play off overclock.net being called OCN.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Difficult to say..Would you ever want to focus Anivia first then? According to what you're saying it's pointless to ever target anivia until her teammates are dead. What would be the purpose of attacking Anivia first if you're simply going to let her egg respawn her to full HP? Since you won't attack her egg when she goes down, she'll just come up to full HP and continue to wreck you.
> 
> _It takes Anivia 6 seconds to pop out of egg. Against 2 good teams, team fights don't typically last longer than 3-4 seconds depending on how fast carries get taken out. During those 6 seconds that Anivia is completely useless. So, do you unload your team on the next most damaging player on the team or do you focus and waste your abilities on her egg trying to kill her before her team recovers or continue pressuring and killing off the remaining enemies and then coming back to one of the squishiest, slowest champs in the game._
> 
> So now the egg serves another purpose according to you in making "good teams" not want to focus her now letting her deal massive damage over time since she doesn't have to worry about getting focused first in combat.
> That said I don't agree that you should ignore attacking her egg when she goes down. Anivia should be one of the first focused or else the slow on her massive AOE can just completely change the flow of a battle. A fed anivia can also deal insane burst damage. You're almost forced to kill her egg if you don't want her to just respawn. In a sense you're basically attacking her egg while she's alive before her turning into an egg only she's dealing damage to you while you cut her down because while you're attacking her trying to get her into an egg her teammates are beating you down.
> 
> _The point of taking her out early is so that she does not get a chance to unload tons of AOE damage during a team fight. Once she is in egg form, she is down for 6 seconds. Now if no one is down or you chased off the enemy team, then yes, beating down Anivia is a good choice. However, given that most team fights do not last that long, it is usually more worth it to spend those abilities on the next threat than an egg._
> 
> Eh...It's best to just take her out and kill her egg then move on. The egg is really nothing more than a nuisance if that's your plan. Also, it doesn't really take more than one person to focus her egg if they're decently fed to take her out themselves while the rest of your team can focus the others pummeling you. It would take a weak attacker or a tanky anivia to live after going egg form with you on her or it would take you being separated from your team and you deep in enemy territory.
> 
> _I personally disagree with this. One person focusing the egg means one less person that can contribute in a team fight._
> 
> 
> 
> Responded with my 2 cents.
Click to expand...

So then you agree that you should totally ignore Anivia until everyone else is dead. Why else would you fight Anivia only to let her go egg mode and recover to full HP and totally waste a bunch of attacks on her to initate a TF? Assuming both teams are equally good in the time it took you to take out Anivia your carry is now dead. Anivia is still alive and will soon return to full hp If you don't manage to kill anyone else the TF will soon be 5v4 with you in the losing position. Assuming you can down another player in that time your entire team has taken damage and a rebirthed anivia can now AOE and stun the remaining low hp people until they're forced to go all or nothing or retreat making the people that stay dead or making the TF a hunt/chase now.

Now, of course that doesn't mean that will always happen. Every TF is different.

I disagree that TF's last 3-4 seconds. I don't know about you, but they typically last 2-3x longer than that. IMO it often takes 3-4 seconds to get to the carry and kill him. If you count that as the TF ending then by your standards you're right, but team fights are often won with the carry dead Too many people try to hunt down the carry while taking massive damage from the rest of the team. When they turn to fight the rest of the team the AD carry pops back and annihilates you with range, high damage and your team's CC.

Theoretically Anivia and carries should be BEHIND the rest of the team, though as we all know certain carries get aggressive/ambitious and jump right out in front nailing the enemy with everything they have until a tank or someone brave drops CC on them and begin to windle away at their low hp fast.

So in order to get to them you'd be taking damage and CC on your way to them. Simply getting to Anivia just to get her into egg form scores you massive damage to your team and most likely your death even if you manage to kill Anivia and you still haven't KILLED Anivia. So you've effectively traded your life to get Anivia in egg mode assuming Anivia wasn't out of position.

Let's say somehow you reach Anivia and haven't taken much damage. Now instead of fight her egg you're deep within the enemy team and turn to fight them. They all focus you hard while maybe you get a few hits off the next person in line if they people with CC don't destroy you. Now you're out of combat and Anivia just popped back up 2 seconds after you died.

Idk, there are too many variables to say how a team fight will go. I think the biggest problem I have with your argument is that I cannot agree that team fights are over in 3-4 seconds. Way to short to pump out 10,000+ damage taking into account CC and targets that can actually think, flash and use skills to escape.

3-4 seconds bags you a carry kill at best.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So then you agree that you should totally ignore Anivia until everyone else is dead. Why else would you fight Anivia only to let her go egg mode and recover to full HP and totally waste a bunch of attacks on her to initate a TF? Assuming both teams are equally good in the time it took you to take out Anivia your carry is now dead. Anivia is still alive and will soon return to full hp If you don't manage to kill anyone else the TF will soon be 5v4 with you in the losing position. Assuming you can down another player in that time your entire team has taken damage and a rebirthed anivia can now AOE and stun the remaining low hp people until they're forced to go all or nothing or retreat making the people that stay dead or making the TF a hunt/chase now.
> Now, of course that doesn't mean that will always happen. Every TF is different.
> I disagree that TF's last 3-4 seconds. I don't know about you, but they typically last 2-3x longer than that. IMO it often takes 3-4 seconds to get to the carry and kill him. If you count that as the TF ending then by your standards you're right, but team fights are often won with the carry dead Too many people try to hunt down the carry while taking massive damage from the rest of the team. When they turn to fight the rest of the team the AD carry pops back and annihilates you with range, high damage and your team's CC.
> Theoretically Anivia and carries should be BEHIND the rest of the team, though as we all know certain carries get aggressive/ambitious and jump right out in front nailing the enemy with everything they have until a tank or someone brave drops CC on them and begin to windle away at their low hp fast.
> So in order to get to them you'd be taking damage and CC on your way to them. Simply getting to Anivia just to get her into egg form scores you massive damage to your team and most likely your death even if you manage to kill Anivia and you still haven't KILLED Anivia. So you've effectively traded your life to get Anivia in egg mode assuming Anivia wasn't out of position.
> Let's say somehow you reach Anivia and haven't taken much damage. Now instead of fight her egg you're deep within the enemy team and turn to fight them. They all focus you hard while maybe you get a few hits off the next person in line if they people with CC don't destroy you. Now you're out of combat and Anivia just popped back up 2 seconds after you died.
> Idk, there are too many variables to say how a team fight will go. I think the biggest problem I have with your argument is that I cannot agree that team fights are over in 3-4 seconds. Way to short to pump out 10,000+ damage taking into account CC and targets that can actually think, flash and use skills to escape.
> 3-4 seconds bags you a carry kill at best.


What I am saying is you should leave Anivia's egg alone if the team fight is going on and focus on killing off any other carries that are left. To me, it is only a team fight as long as the carries are alive, unless it is in a situation where the remnants are low and actually trying to finish each other off. Usually, if you kill off the main sources of the other team, the rest will retreat in order to avoid the possibility of an ace or near ace. You are correct though, there are too many variables to say exactly that this is what one should do and it really also depends on when Anivia dies. However, one Anivia vs 2 or 3 enemies will typically spell death for Anivia unless they are dumb enough to chase you as a group or are just baddies in general. I can't remember too many games against good teams where Anivia comes back alive and dominates (does happen a lot in pubs though), but I cannot even begin counting the number of times I have seen teams pay for trying to kill Anivia's egg and the enemy team comes around or back and jump them. I have quit for a while, so maybe the meta has changed. Back then however, the general rule of thumb is if other targets of great damage live on, kill them before Anivia's egg.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So then you agree that you should totally ignore Anivia until everyone else is dead. Why else would you fight Anivia only to let her go egg mode and recover to full HP and totally waste a bunch of attacks on her to initate a TF? Assuming both teams are equally good in the time it took you to take out Anivia your carry is now dead. Anivia is still alive and will soon return to full hp If you don't manage to kill anyone else the TF will soon be 5v4 with you in the losing position. Assuming you can down another player in that time your entire team has taken damage and a rebirthed anivia can now AOE and stun the remaining low hp people until they're forced to go all or nothing or retreat making the people that stay dead or making the TF a hunt/chase now.
> Now, of course that doesn't mean that will always happen. Every TF is different.
> I disagree that TF's last 3-4 seconds. I don't know about you, but they typically last 2-3x longer than that. IMO it often takes 3-4 seconds to get to the carry and kill him. If you count that as the TF ending then by your standards you're right, but team fights are often won with the carry dead Too many people try to hunt down the carry while taking massive damage from the rest of the team. When they turn to fight the rest of the team the AD carry pops back and annihilates you with range, high damage and your team's CC.
> Theoretically Anivia and carries should be BEHIND the rest of the team, though as we all know certain carries get aggressive/ambitious and jump right out in front nailing the enemy with everything they have until a tank or someone brave drops CC on them and begin to windle away at their low hp fast.
> So in order to get to them you'd be taking damage and CC on your way to them. Simply getting to Anivia just to get her into egg form scores you massive damage to your team and most likely your death even if you manage to kill Anivia and you still haven't KILLED Anivia. So you've effectively traded your life to get Anivia in egg mode assuming Anivia wasn't out of position.
> Let's say somehow you reach Anivia and haven't taken much damage. Now instead of fight her egg you're deep within the enemy team and turn to fight them. They all focus you hard while maybe you get a few hits off the next person in line if they people with CC don't destroy you. Now you're out of combat and Anivia just popped back up 2 seconds after you died.
> Idk, there are too many variables to say how a team fight will go. I think the biggest problem I have with your argument is that I cannot agree that team fights are over in 3-4 seconds. Way to short to pump out 10,000+ damage taking into account CC and targets that can actually think, flash and use skills to escape.
> 3-4 seconds bags you a carry kill at best.
> 
> 
> 
> What I am saying is you should leave Anivia's egg alone if the team fight is going on and focus on killing off any other carries that are left. To me, it is only a team fight as long as the carries are alive, unless it is in a situation where the remnants are low and actually trying to finish each other off. Usually, if you kill off the main sources of the other team, the rest will retreat in order to avoid the possibility of an ace or near ace. You are correct though, there are too many variables to say exactly that this is what one should do and it really also depends on when Anivia dies. However, one Anivia vs 2 or 3 enemies will typically spell death for Anivia unless they are dumb enough to chase you as a group or are just baddies in general. I can't remember too many games against good teams where Anivia comes back alive and dominates (does happen a lot in pubs though), but I cannot even begin counting the number of times I have seen teams pay for trying to kill Anivia's egg and the enemy team comes around or back and jump them. I have quit for a while, so maybe the meta has changed. Back then however, the general rule of thumb is if other targets of great damage live on, kill them before Anivia's egg.
Click to expand...

Well, yes. Anyone getting jumped by 3 people spells doom and death..unless you're awesome with great escapes and survivability and anti-cc awesomeness.

I disagree that teams will merely run away if their carry goes down. From experience most teams run when everyone is low hp and they're outnumbered.

Do remember that Anivia is typically a mid caster. She isn't the only powerhouse on the team. There's also the jungle which is typically devistating and the bot carry which really does a ton of damage. So while you're taking out anivia the bot carry is probably wasting you. Are you going to go for Anivia because of her AOE or are you going to go for the bot carry because they will destroy single target people? Most teams go for both and split their attacks up trying to get both of them to retreat.

But anyway, it'se useless to try and argue this really. The overwhelming amount of variables to consider make it an impossibility. We haven't even gotten to whether each team if equal or if one team is fed. Is the Anivia fed? If not completely ignore her. Leave her in the egg. Who cares. If she is super fed..do you still leave her in the egg or put her down so she doesn't get back up?

Anyway, this topic actually kinda' bores me. I'm not an Anivia fan. So despite whatever arguments may or may not pop up I'm just gonna' move on from here.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Can't play until my SSD comes back


----------



## pangolinman

I'm realizing how rewarding it is to play a tank.

You don't get many kills, but the utility you offer is always appreciated and crucial. I played volibear last match, and with my fling+slow, (same with singed) I made sure my carry always got the kills.

I hear lots of complaints about the LoL community, but so far, every one of my matches have been with people who thank me for what i do, rather than thinking EVERYONE SHOULD CARRY HURR DURR.


----------



## prznar1

What happened to this game
out of flinky blue there are TONS of noobs....


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> What happened to this game
> out of flinky blue there are TONS of noobs....


lol last night my last match ended 43-17 with my team winning and I went 26-0-9 on Riven








It was boring as heck though, after 10mins I was already 5-0-2...


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> What happened to this game
> out of flinky blue there are TONS of noobs....


School is out.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> School is out.


i know. but last summer i didnt saw as much noobs as in this year -_-


----------



## NuFon

LoL is mainstream now


----------



## Keyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I'm realizing how rewarding it is to play a tank.
> You don't get many kills, but the utility you offer is always appreciated and crucial. I played volibear last match, and with my fling+slow, (same with singed) I made sure my carry always got the kills.
> I hear lots of complaints about the LoL community, but so far, every one of my matches have been with people who thank me for what i do, rather than thinking EVERYONE SHOULD CARRY HURR DURR.


I have the same thoughts. I used to play top or ad bot, and when I failed I would get raged at.

But now I play support Alistar/Blitz. The tankiness and initiate make ALL the difference. I feel like as long as I initiate properly, my team can't fail. Just gotta know who on the enemy team to CC so your damage dealers know who to burst down.


----------



## Crunkles

All that talk about Anivia leads me to make the following comment:

Probably the best professional AP mid plays Anivia in tournaments whenever he can... Clearly her positives outweigh her negatives, which I feel the same about. Obviously in a blind pick Anivia is hit or miss and can ruin the game. Certain champs you just only play in draft mode when you can avoid being counterpicked.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> All that talk about Anivia leads me to make the following comment:
> Probably the best professional AP mid plays Anivia in tournaments whenever he can... Clearly her positives outweigh her negatives, which I feel the same about. Obviously in a blind pick Anivia is hit or miss and can ruin the game. Certain champs you just only play in draft mode when you can avoid being counterpicked.


Her pros definitely outweigh her cons and a great Anivia player IMHO is easily the best caster in the game.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> All that talk about Anivia leads me to make the following comment:
> Probably the best professional AP mid plays Anivia in tournaments whenever he can... Clearly her positives outweigh her negatives, which I feel the same about. Obviously in a blind pick Anivia is hit or miss and can ruin the game. Certain champs you just only play in draft mode when you can avoid being counterpicked.


Froggen <3


----------



## Simca

That Bird of Prey Anivia skin looks awesome. Even though I don't like Anivia and don't play her I feel like buying it anyway.


----------



## Degree

Just found out how much fun heimer is


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That Bird of Prey Anivia skin looks awesome. Even though I don't like Anivia and don't play her I feel like buying it anyway.


Working as planned.


----------



## Zackcy

Stealth and Xin reworks are this next patch.

Wut.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Stealth and Xin reworks are this next patch.
> Wut.


They're way too early for April fools.
I thought the stealth remake was never coming out, still anything that makes Eve less useless is probably a good thing.


----------



## S.M.

Awesome, I get my account back right when my favorite champion gets reworked.


----------



## Myrtl

I hope Zyra can do well at top and mid







. I need more top champs, but I like playing casters.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Stealth and Xin reworks are this next patch.
> Wut.


This should be sweet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Froggen <3


Exhibit A


----------



## Degree

Yea I'm really interested in Zyra, I don't like Jayce tbh. He doesn't seem "exciting" to me as the 100th champion/like everyone else is saying.

Xin rework I can't wait for it!


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Foxfire Ahri, hell yeah!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Foxfire Ahri, hell yeah!


Then waterfox ahri... then starfox ahri... then ... then... when does the madness end!!! Actually Chromefox Ahri would make me laugh.


----------



## Onions

so played a few games as Voli... idk why first time solo top first time in maybe 5 or 6 months playing voli... i wrecked kids... first game 12 -3-25 second game 21-5-32 XD omg i love him so


----------



## Simca

Zyra=Morgana+Poison Ivy


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Zyra=Blackthorn Morgana


FTFY


----------



## SinX7

What are you guys opinion on the following champions?

Darius
Xin Zhao
Ashe
Draven
Graves
Jayce
Lee Sin
Pantheon
Riven
Swain
Talon
Varus
Vayne
Volibear
Wukong


----------



## Overclock Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What are you guys opinion on the following champions?
> Darius
> Xin Zhao
> Ashe
> Draven
> Graves
> Jayce
> Lee Sin
> Pantheon
> Riven
> Swain
> Talon
> Varus
> Vayne
> Volibear
> Wukong


All of them have a different play style. All unique in their own way.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What are you guys opinion on the following champions?
> Darius
> Xin Zhao
> Ashe
> Draven
> Graves
> Jayce
> Lee Sin
> Pantheon
> Riven
> Swain
> Talon
> Varus
> Vayne
> Volibear
> Wukong


Darius - Press R on low HP enemy, win game
Xin Zhao - QWER
Ashe - Autoattack beast
Draven - Global ultimate, can't run from Draven
Graves - Buck Shot Win
Jayce - RAWR
Lee Sin - Level 2 Gank
Pantheon - Ult > Thousand Pokes of Death > Win
Riven - Broken Wings escape
Swain - CAW CAW CAW
Talon - Ninja, Go in > Kill > run
Varus - Painful arrows of death, almost same as ashe, different skills.
Vayne - Tumble of death
Volibear - RAWRRRR FLIP OF DEATH
Wukong - SPIN TO WIN

I have everyone of them besides Jayce and I love playing them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What are you guys opinion on the following champions?
> 
> Darius
> Xin Zhao
> Ashe
> Draven
> Graves
> Jayce
> Lee Sin
> Pantheon
> Riven
> Swain
> Talon
> Varus
> Vayne
> Volibear
> Wukong


Darius - Difficult to say. I've seen good Darius' and bad ones.
Xin Zhao - Useless in a team fight, but excellent in 2v2s
Ashe - Great slow, but way too squishy. R is a great initiate and life saver. Globa ult and when fed extremely dangerous Almost no escape from her, but difficult to get an Ashe fed. Lover new skin redesign though.
Draven - Not that good IMO, but can harass pretty well under enemy tower.
Graves - Many people play him well and when fed destroys teams, but not my playstyle..I personally think he's a bit difficult to keep alive.
Jayce - Seems really strong, haven't played him personally yet though.
Lee Sin - I find it difficult to play him like a pro. I've seen great lee sin's that can totally change the flow of the game, but for the most part not a carry and not a tank.
Pantheon - Great for small skirmishes, but gets wrecked in TF's and trails off late game IMO. Squishy, but great laning phase.
Riven - OP IMO.
Talon - Can be OP if played right.
Varus - Not a fan.
Vayne - Is ridiculously strong late game, but pre-6 kinda weak and easy to kill.
Volibear - Bordering OP IMO. He's tanky and does tons of damage and can get a laning partner tons of kills early. Remains strong throughout game. I've seen volibears carry.
Wukong - Good balanced champ with the potential for the best escapes in the game.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Then waterfox ahri... then starfox ahri... then ... then... when does the madness end!!! Actually Chromefox Ahri would make me laugh.


Anything to milk the furry market. Ahri and Teemo are riots best selling champions.


----------



## prznar1

i can understand that ahri skin. i cannot understand another skin for teemo.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i can understand that ahri skin. i cannot understand another skin for teemo.


I can








Panda = Cute
Teemo = Cute
Panda teemo = !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i can understand that ahri skin. i cannot understand another skin for teemo.


They make hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i can understand that ahri skin. i cannot understand another skin for teemo.


Yeah, I know. I can't understand them wanting to make more money either.

I called it. Knew they would shorten the time of ambush and make his attack speed the same no matter how long ambush was on for.

Eve badly needs a reskin though.

Not sure the rework on Eve is nice. Have to see it in action.


----------



## Zackcy

They are retiring Red baron Corki, Annie in Wonderland, Magnificient TF, Firefighter Trist, and Alien invader Heimer.

No sale.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2349423


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> They are retiring Red baron Corki, Annie in Wonderland, Magnificient TF, Firefighter Trist, and Alien invader Heimer.
> No sale.
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2349423


Yea I saw that earlier, pretty BS tbh.
All those skins are total crap, the only legendary skin I have bought is Brolaf, and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Simca

Red Baron Corki looks nice and annie in wonderland seems ok. idc about the others. Sucks there's no sale.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Red Baron Corki looks nice and annie in wonderland seems ok. idc about the others. Sucks there's no sale.


Rather get Hot Rod Corki and Frost Annie


----------



## prznar1

Corki could be normal skin (sad that they removed that on alien saucer, far better then all corki skins). Tristana is good imo but also not worth legendary price.... Heimer also normal skin. TF needs total rework. Annie is good but also dont think it should be a legendary skin. Reverse Annie is the one that should be named legendary.


----------



## SinX7

What champions you guys recommend me getting? I prefer AD. but I don't mind others. Since I want to be all around kind of player.

Thanks!


----------



## prznar1

Try some from free rotation.


----------



## Triscuit

New to this thread. I mainly play Karthus. I don't play ranked as i don't really play a lot right now. I used to OWN with Karthus but i am a bit rusty... especially with the new champs out that i have no idea what they do haha. Anyways my in game name is Triscuit add me and hit me up if you want to play. If the chat auto opens i will always be in there as well!


----------



## prznar1

This is on PBE! Probably reworked Twich, and Eve are on. Saw Zyra content beeing downloaded with new patch on PBE!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> They are retiring Red baron Corki, Annie in Wonderland, Magnificient TF, Firefighter Trist, and Alien invader Heimer.
> No sale.
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2349423


I got UFO Corki for free so that is the only Corki skin I need


----------



## Myrtl

Zyra game play.




I have to say that she looks like a very strong caster with a lot of team benifits and most important.... FUN! Also, you get to be a real thorn in people's sides if they kill you







.

Things I wish he would have shown, can you W, W, Q or E and get two plants up with that one Q or E? If not, I'm sure W, Q, W, E, R, Q combo will work just as well.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Zyra game play.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that she looks like a very strong caster with a lot of team benifits and most important.... FUN! Also, you get to be a real thorn in people's sides if they kill you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Things I wish he would have shown, can you W, W, Q or E and get two plants up with that one Q or E? If not, I'm sure W, Q, W, E, R, Q combo will work just as well.*


You can, if you make sure to either, hit only one seed with Q and the other with E, or hit one seed with E before Q procs.

Played her on PBE today. At first I though she seemed boring, because I usually don't like pets, but I gotta say, when you get good and really know where to place seeds and when to sprout them, she has amazing damage. With only boots and Rylais, I could take down a shen in like 1½ seconds, without ultimate.

I think she should have been champ number 100, because to me she is the opposite of Jayce. Jayce sounds fun, but when actually playing him, he just seems mediocre. Zyra sounds dull and weak, but is really fun and stronk. AP mid is the only role I don't play regularly, because most of the AP mid champs just doesn't fit my play style well, but Zyra might be one I could play.

I have yet to try her in the jungle.


----------



## thisispatrick

Not sure about this new chick. Will have to test her out myself when she's available. Mid's kinda my thing.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I got UFO Corki for free so that is the only Corki skin I need


i dont -_-. registered after 14th january 2010.

PBE queue is getting bigger... now at start is 9k and 9 minutes. however dont be suprised if your number will stop at one point and will not go lower.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> You can, if you make sure to either, hit only one seed with Q and the other with E, or hit one seed with E before Q procs.
> Played her on PBE today. At first I though she seemed boring, because I usually don't like pets, but I gotta say, when you get good and really know where to place seeds and when to sprout them, she has amazing damage. With only boots and Rylais, I could take down a shen in like 1½ seconds, without ultimate.
> I think she should have been champ number 100, because to me she is the opposite of Jayce. Jayce sounds fun, but when actually playing him, he just seems mediocre. Zyra sounds dull and weak, but is really fun and stronk. AP mid is the only role I don't play regularly, because most of the AP mid champs just doesn't fit my play style well, but Zyra might be one I could play.
> I have yet to try her in the jungle.


Jayce is a joke of a champ. a tradition of riot to fail at creating hybrid champions. Not tanky enough to tank with atmog and not doing enough damage for someone with Tri-force. He's only good for utilities.
Dose not snowball and only time when he dose do damage is if you build full out damage on him and only than will his e + q combo do damage, his auto attack is a joke compared to ad carries. As a Jungler he fails at CC. ( worse than Lee Sin's ult not only because it just a knock back but because lee sin has a slow that Jayce dose not, on top of that Lee sin offers more damage as a Jungler than a hybrid tank Jayce )


----------



## CrashZero

so I wonder who falls off the ranked near perma-banned list to provide accommodation this new morg like toon?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> i dont -_-. registered after 14th january 2010.
> PBE queue is getting bigger... now at start is 9k and 9 minutes. however dont be suprised if your number will stop at one point and will not go lower.


Too many people know about PBE now


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> so I wonder who falls off the ranked near perma-banned list to provide accommodation this new morg like toon?


I don't know if she will go on the perma ban list like morg has. Morg's ult is great, but removing her blackshield ability would get her off that list.

Has anyone listed Zyra's ability damage and scaling?


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> so I wonder who falls off the ranked near perma-banned list to provide accommodation this new morg like toon?


Not sure about low ELO, in higher ELO morg is not even insta-ban. I would say i might replaced Blitz in the high-archy of bans. That's only if her ratios are significantly higher than Morgana's upon release.

Lats nigh i que'd up with same Pantheon mid (twice), and it works just as great as TF mid. I feel like Pantheon will soon become a common ban.

Panth Player i played with last night
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/23367663#history


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Not sure about low ELO, in higher ELO morg is not even insta-ban. I would say i might replaced Blitz in the high-archy of bans. That's only if her ratios are significantly higher than Morgana's upon release.


I found this

Looks like 0.6 for Q and E (plants are 0.25 ?) with 0.7 for R. That is unless they change that from now to live.


----------



## Degree

Just played her, and she's alright.
However late game her W falls back, since you will be doing the most damage with your E and Q.
I like her, but I won't be buying her.


----------



## bigal1542

Wow, the ELO decay hits hard. I haven't played as much as I used to and have lost skill. Due to that, I haven't played ranked. Two -25 decays in the last 2 weeks


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I found this
> 
> Looks like 0.6 for Q and E (plants are 0.25 ?) with 0.7 for R. That is unless they change that from now to live.


Yeah with that type of Ration and the ability the chances are she wont even be played in ranked. Sure she looks fun like Oriana. But she still dose not fit the "carry" requirement of a mid to long range stun/snare.

Exhibit A)

(image taken from lolking.net)

Shen : Ability to taunt from a mid distance , and a global ult , ability to tank

Alister : incredibly strong lv 2 gank ,ability to tank , knock up

Naut : Ultra long ranged Multi knock up , long ranged grab , on hit snare , slow , tank

TF : mid-long ranged stun , gobal ult presence , nuke up to 2000 dmg late game with a ability to hit 200+ on tower bd

Blitz : Long ranged grab , Silance , sub tank, knock up

Malphite : Long ranged multi knock up , tank , slow

Shaco : Strong gank , Fear , slow , Early dragon and baron

Morg : Long ranged snare , Sub-tank , Multi stun , Spell immune up to 700 dmg late game , hard to gank

Ahri : Inevidable ganks , long ranged taunt 2 sec , hard to gank

Darius : complete crap and should not be banned ( why is he even banned ? )

Grasping root is going to make or break this champ , Along with Rylia's crystal scepter. If he lv 4 variant is 1.5 sec i can see that she is a viable mid champion but she lacks the ability to stay alive to to enough damage.

Also how fast the projectile of the snare and if its long or mid raged. i would say the only ray it would be vaunerable to ben after the releaseing period, is if the snare is a semi-long ranged snare that is a little faster than morgana's snare , slow than ezreal's e . anything slower you can dodge and any faster your team wont react fast enough for a free kill

with a 2 second delayed knock up your better off playing Viktor.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Yeah with that type of Ration and the ability the chances are she wont even be played in ranked. Sure she looks fun like Oriana. But she still dose not fit the "carry" requirement of a mid to long range stun/snare.
> Grasping root is going to make or break this champ , Along with Rylia's crystal scepter. If he lv 4 variant is 1.5 sec i can see that she is a viable mid champion but she lacks the ability to stay alive to to enough damage.
> Also how fast the projectile of the snare and if its long or mid raged. i would say the only ray it would be vaunerable to ben after the releaseing period, is if the snare is a semi-long ranged snare that is a little faster than morgana's snare , slow than ezreal's e . anything slower you can dodge and any faster your team wont react fast enough for a free kill
> with a 2 second delayed knock up your better off playing Viktor.


I agree, I think she will be a fun mid champ to play in normal games or low elo. She is going to die as soon as her E is on cooldown. The plants she makes will probably accidently be killed by aoe damage in a team fight before the plants can even get a second attack off. I found a little more information. No idea how big her R is, but it looks about the size of Gragas ult from the videos I have seen.

Deadly Bloom (Q) Cooldown: 7/6.5/6/5.5/5 Cost: 75/80/85/90/95 Mana Range: 825.0

Grasping Roots (E) rooting enemies for 0.75/1/1.25/1.5/1.75 seconds Cooldown: 14/13/12/11/10 Cost: 70/75/80/85/90 Mana Range: 1100.0

Oh, and she can Q then drop two Ws before Q goes off so you get two plants spawning at the same time.


----------



## stu.

Started a fresh account to play with my friend (DoctorDetective, pictured below)....



I knew that I was obviously better than when I first started... but wow. Games are so ridiculous. For example, this game shown, mid was a 3v3 for the vast majority of the game. Lanes are next to non-existent... I think I was the only person to step foot into the jungle. Well, enemy Ashe tried once, but I happened to waltz by at the moment.

Jax, MF, and Ashe were sticking together while pushing, so I had two or three really fun 1v3 fights with them (that's how I died







).


----------



## Simca

I tried to give ranked another chance. We were winning then our Fizz goes AFK 10 mins in after being killed and ragequitting.

No idea why Riot does this to me every time. Even when I'm winning some horse crap pops up to make me lose.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I tried to give ranked another chance. We were winning then our Fizz goes AFK 10 mins in after being killed and ragequitting.
> No idea why Riot does this to me every time. Even when I'm winning some horse crap pops up to make me lose.


This season I have moved up from 1250 to 1890ish ELO and I'm sorry to disappoint you, but that crap happens even way up here. You even see it sometimes on stream at 2200-2600 elo with the pros.


----------



## Ali67219

I love playing league! My username is ali67219 in NA. I usually play ranged ad so if any of you want to play with me, that would be cool to play league with other OCN members


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I love playing league! My username is ali67219 in NA. I usually play ranged ad so if any of you want to play with me, that would be cool to play league with other OCN members


The easiest way is to join the "OCN LoL" chat group. Plenty of OCN people on there most of the time. Directions are in the first post if ya need em









Patch Preview out!
http://youtu.be/dTYoQ4dWFUc?hd=1
One of the first patches where I really like all of the changes.


----------



## Simca

Xin Zhao's push back was needed. Sorta wish it was a little bit more of a push, but we'll see how he turns out.

Playing Irelia, bought the nightblade skin. Always been a fan of her. Love her true damage, her stun and her engage leap, but everytime I play her there's always an issue. Either I get overzealous because I'm beating someone to death and then tower kills me because they have sustain under tower or..I get into lane fights and just barely die before they do and they eventually get fed and harass me to death.

Or..I do well, but then my team feeds and I don't quite know how to carry them. I mean..typically when I play Irelia, I feel like I should be the one initiating. When I initiate I kill the carry or scariest person, but then die in the process. Is that worth it? I'm jumping into a 1v5 pretty much, hoping my team jumps in and does work, but they jump in so late and then get destroyed its like..I don't really know what to do for my team. Maybe intiating and taking out the carry isn't my role?

That said I notice that very very very few teams have initators. Personally, I feel I'm a good initiator, but others aren't exactly on the same page as me. ...that said that ultimately makes me a bad initiator.

But continuing with that if I don't initiate then the opposing team will simply nickle and dime us to death until they can initiate and destroy us. I can't win.

What is Irelia's goal/mission in team fights? Maybe my goal is to take out the carry, but wait for SOMEONE ELSE to initiate? No idea. Often times I feel irelia is the tankiest on the team (that's really sad) and I should be initiating. It blows.


----------



## Zackcy

wickd generally gets GA after Trinity on Irelia.

Irelia is not the best initiator, she is a really good diver/anti carry. You should be diving carriers.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Xin Zhao's push back was needed. Sorta wish it was a little bit more of a push, but we'll see how he turns out.
> Playing Irelia, bought the nightblade skin. Always been a fan of her. Love her true damage, her stun and her engage leap, but everytime I play her there's always an issue. Either I get overzealous because I'm beating someone to death and then tower kills me because they have sustain under tower or..I get into lane fights and just barely die before they do and they eventually get fed and harass me to death.
> Or..I do well, but then my team feeds and I don't quite know how to carry them. I mean..typically when I play Irelia, I feel like I should be the one initiating. When I initiate I kill the carry or scariest person, but then die in the process. Is that worth it? I'm jumping into a 1v5 pretty much, hoping my team jumps in and does work, but they jump in so late and then get destroyed its like..I don't really know what to do for my team. Maybe intiating and taking out the carry isn't my role?
> That said I notice that very very very few teams have initators. Personally, I feel I'm a good initiator, but others aren't exactly on the same page as me. ...that said that ultimately makes me a bad initiator.
> But continuing with that if I don't initiate then the opposing team will simply nickle and dime us to death until they can initiate and destroy us. I can't win.
> What is Irelia's goal/mission in team fights? Maybe my goal is to take out the carry, but wait for SOMEONE ELSE to initiate? No idea. Often times I feel irelia is the tankiest on the team (that's really sad) and I should be initiating. It blows.


Sounds like the frustrations of solo queue









I do find that a problem though... getting people you don't know to play with the same style. Some people just aren't as aggressive and some are too aggressive. One of the bad parts about solo queue. There is a pretty easy way around it. Play with some friends. I play a ton of my games with friends that I know and we can usually coordinate well. We also got some ranked teams and same dealio there. I'd recommend playing with some OCN players. Play with em a bunch and its a lot better. Just make sure you remember that this is a game. Nothing is worse than playing with players repeatedly that don't see it that way and take it way too seriously. As I mentioned to Ali above, feel free to join the chat and get some games going. Most of the OCN crowd are pretty nice people to play with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> wickd generally gets GA after Trinity on Irelia.
> Irelia is not the best initiator, she is a really good diver/anti carry. You should be diving carriers.


It works when you get a team backing you up. I think simca is getting frustrated when he goes in and gets destroyed because his team sits and watches.


----------



## S.M.

I don't know why anyone would play any moba alone. That's basically masochism.

I also don't know why people think they have to play ranked. Normal mode has a much better MMR system than ranked. The only reason I used to play ranked was draft, and you can do that in normal now.

You're not a loser if you only play normal, just less-insecure of your ability to vidya games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> wickd generally gets GA after Trinity on Irelia.
> Irelia is not the best initiator, she is a really good diver/anti carry. You should be diving carriers.


Buying GA on any tank or off-tank makes them an initiator. So on Irelia it makes her both an initiator and an anti-carry.

If you've played dota and know how to utilize token, GA is basically one of the most gold efficient items in league of legends.

You force the enemy to use ults and CC on you, because you're getting free damage. You jump in considerably early and force them to waste resources on you. With Irelias CC reduc passive, it makes her the perfect pick. People have to use multiple forms of CC to remove GA from you in which they wouldn't have to on any other champion.


----------



## Simca

I hear all of your statements above. I agree with it all. I guess it really just runs down to the problem of not being on the same wave length as others. I think in a sense I'm MORE aggressive than most teams/players. That's not to say I'm super ridiculous aggressive with no thought. I think too many players on League of Legends are just extremely ultra passive. For instance, I was playing a game with Irelia yesterday and I would dive in on a carry and take them almost completely out THEN Master Yi would Alpha strike in for the kill. It's extremely frustrating. Normally I don't at all mind if someone else takes a kill I had been working on -IF- they came in with me and actually made an attempt to make a coordinated strike. But when you see people WATCH and wait until there's a 2 bar kill available and don't enter until that point, that infuriates me. Worst part of that entire deal was that the entire team played that way. So basically if I didn't initiate the enemy team used their range to take our health low enough that they could tower dive and kill us all. My team would never ever initiate and when they did, they initiated at stupid times like 2v4.

It was beyond obvious that they needed me alive to do anything, and yet they were so willing to let me go in and die just so they could pick up a kill. It was beyond frustrating. Ultimately at the end my team let me die when I had no need to if they just came in and the enemy team just steam rolled the nexus because not a single one of them tried to protect it even as the enemy was pounding away at it. That's sad huh?

I mean in a sense, I can understand not wanting to ruin your score for a game that's already lost..but I don't get that feeling if I earned all my kills from stealing them from someone else. lol.

When I play with friends (actually haven't played with friends in months) I never get mad, even when we lose, just because it's fun and I know them. I mean if my friends are just playing badly I'll get frustrated, but I'll always just leave rather than say anything negative to them.

I think Irelia has ultra potential, but your team has to be on the same wave length as you. I wish I had recorded that game to show you all. In hindsight it was actually a hilarious game. Extremely frustrating, but hilarious in the sense that the actions players chose to commit to were just awful. I don't think you can all quite understand the game from a description completely. It's just something that had to be watched.

Anyway..

Normally I try to go for Trinity Force Immediately. Depending on how much money I have when I go back to fountain I'll try to grab sheen first. If I'm just getting small amounts first then I'll try to grab either hammer or zeal depending on if I need to slow the enemy or attack them faster. If they're squishier I'll grab hammer, if they're tougher I'll grab zeal. After Trinity Force I'll move onto either warmogs or Wits End. I usually don't grab GA until my 4th or 5th item.

By the way, does anyone feel Malphite is extremely OP against AD teams? lol.


----------



## bigal1542

Yeah, I have been saying Malph is flat out OP since they buffed him last but it seems people are still realizing it. People still haven't and only assume he is good against ad teams (which he is insanely strong against), bu he is also really good against ap teams as well. The nerf he is getting is much needed.

And people that sit around are frustrating. Just got to live with em in the games you are stuck with them. In games where I get someone that frustrating I just go play an ARAM to blow off steam, if you haven't tried them, do it. They're a lot of fun and much much less stressful for some reason.

And Simca, add some of us and play. We're all up for games (well, nearly all of us).

Also, go download LoLReplay and run it when you start league. I made a batch script to run LoL, LoLReplay, and the Dolby Axon (the chat client all my buddies and teams use). That way when I have a game I want to show someone, it is a relatively small file I have to send, and I just do it through email. I am sure you could zip it and upload it here too. If you are interested in the batch file and want help, I can do that for ya.


----------



## Simca

My team got destroyed early game. Anyone would have surrendered. I stood in the face of adversity and despair and whispered...."No..."


----------



## Degree

Just wish Sona was buffed a lot more.. doesn't seem enough of a buff to get Sona to Tier 1 with Taric/Soraka/Janna/Alistar


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just wish Sona was buffed a lot more.. doesn't seem enough of a buff to get Sona to Tier 1 with Taric/Soraka/Janna/Alistar


Have you tried her on PBE?

I haven't, but that change seems small but from what I can guess, it is going to have a huge effect in lane. Her in lane harass is going to increase a ton, which is one of the reasons she was the top tier support a while back.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Have you tried her on PBE?
> I haven't, but that change seems small but from what I can guess, it is going to have a huge effect in lane. Her in lane harass is going to increase a ton, which is one of the reasons she was the top tier support a while back.


I tried her earlier today, but she still doesn't feel tier 1.
I just want prenerfed Sona back


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Have you tried her on PBE?
> I haven't, but that change seems small but from what I can guess, it is going to have a huge effect in lane. Her in lane harass is going to increase a ton, which is one of the reasons she was the top tier support a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried her earlier today, but she still doesn't feel tier 1.
> I just want prenerfed Sona back
Click to expand...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Never get tired of that song








Although haven't heard it for awhile, listening to it now








Her hidden passive OP *wink*


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never get tired of that song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although haven't heard it for awhile, listening to it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her hidden passive OP *wink*
Click to expand...

She has an amazing ra---ra-range. Ahem.

RRRRRRRRRRR...

hahaha.

Dear goodness. Had another game where my team was trying to quit. I have to admit my ranged bot carry was absolutely horrific. I had set him up for an EASY EASY EASY kill soooooooooooooooooooooo many times and he just let it walk away with his badness. (varus). I even tried to bait the other team by putting myself in a bad position to get them to attack me and they would get all aggro on me and chase me to my tower and I'd stun them under it and eventually die, but the carry was SUPPOSED TO KILL THE 20% HP SQUISHY RUNNING AWAY BUT THEY SUCKED OMG I HAD TO CARRY ON TARIC..

So many times I'd have to fight Xerath and that 100th character by myself or even with vampire dude 3v1 and do damage over time and tank and sustain waiting for the baddies to come in and clean up the garbage when they had like 2 hp.

Jeez. It's unlikely that the score's show it, but I carried so hard for this team it's ridiculous as Taric.

Taricarry.


----------



## Zackcy

Sona does everything you want a support to do. She is so versatile, and it is hard to balance her.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Sona does everything you want a support to do. She is so versatile, and it is hard to balance her.


IMO they should raise her movement speed buff and give her some more tankiness. Anything to keep her alive better would make her better imo.

Idky, but her current speed buff seems insignificant and if she's caught between towers the likelihood of her making it to the tower is slim. She floats so slowly. It's like uggh y u so slow?

Maybe her heal could give an armor buff similar to soraka.

Just noticed the new Sheriff Caitlyn Skin. I think I like it:


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO they should raise her movement speed buff and give her some more tankiness. Anything to keep her alive better would make her better imo.
> Idky, but her current speed buff seems insignificant and if she's caught between towers the likelihood of her making it to the tower is slim. She floats so slowly. It's like uggh y u so slow?
> Maybe her heal could give an armor buff similar to soraka.


Her heal does give her some armour and MR.

Vitality quints are really good on her.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Yeah, I have been saying Malph is flat out OP since they buffed him last but it seems people are still realizing it. People still haven't and only assume he is good against ad teams (which he is insanely strong against), bu he is also really good against ap teams as well. The nerf he is getting is much needed.
> *And people that sit around are frustrating. Just got to live with em in the games you are stuck with them. In games where I get someone that frustrating I just go play an ARAM to blow off steam, if you haven't tried them, do it. They're a lot of fun and much much less stressful for some reason.*
> And Simca, add some of us and play. We're all up for games (well, nearly all of us).
> Also, go download LoLReplay and run it when you start league. I made a batch script to run LoL, LoLReplay, and the Dolby Axon (the chat client all my buddies and teams use). That way when I have a game I want to show someone, it is a relatively small file I have to send, and I just do it through email. I am sure you could zip it and upload it here too. If you are interested in the batch file and want help, I can do that for ya.


try dominion. much funner


----------



## Bastyn99

Am I the only one who calls it 'all MID all random', and not the other way around?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Am I the only one who calls it 'all MID all random', and not the other way around?


Must be because it is called ARAM not AMAR









EDIT: POST 10000 IS COMING UP QUICK


----------



## Overclock Noob

I like how this thread is popular, but there are only like 10 people on OCN LoL


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> I like how this thread is popular, but there are only like 10 people on OCN LoL


Lately I have been super busy so I hop on here when I got a minute or two free. Not enough for a game so I don't log in


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> I like how this thread is popular, but there are only like 10 people on OCN LoL


OCN LoL might be more popular if 90% of the lobby wasn't AFK and you could get a game going.


----------



## Zackcy

Anyone really exited about the Xin buffs?

I am sooo looking forward to them.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Anyone really exited about the Xin buffs?
> I am sooo looking forward to them.


I'm just hoping people don't scream he's OP and then gets nerfed to useless again


----------



## andyroo89

It always happens they take an old champ and make him op again then water him down again.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I'm just hoping people don't scream he's OP and then gets nerfed to useless again


Well the first part is bound to happen.

I doubt they will nerf him though.

Also, people in PBE are easier than beginner bots. Except beginner bots don't call you noob in really broken english.


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> OCN LoL might be more popular if 90% of the lobby wasn't AFK and you could get a game going.


Also since most people haven't played with each other they're afraid of skill gaps and losing.

Edit: On a side note do you guys want an in-house OCN tournament? The last one I tried to organize failed because we only had a few entries. Now that there are more OCN'ers on...?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

me and my friend join ranked duo.

Other kid is AFK and random's Eve. His friend, claiming to be sitting next to him, says his screen broke and will go afk through the match.

The 3rd guy says he's going afk as well.

Me and my friend chose tank ezreal and ad annie jungle with revive to get them to dodge, because we don't want to suffer for their garbage.

No one else does, so we have to.

30 minutes later:
The following game, main person picks the bans. We're discussing team comp, and this main doesn't say anything.
We get to champ selection and he chooses akali when mid and top have already been called.
From the 1st champ pick to the last champ pick I spent the entire time asking "what are you doing akali? mid or top?" in different variations. No response.
We get to the support, who picks Nunu. I clarify that he is supporting Nunu, and says yes. I thank him for paying attention.

The last guy picks AD carry Ezreal. He immediately says,"WHO IS SUPPORTING ME?"
I'm like -.- Nunu is. Do you not see his summoner spell and what he said in chat?
He responds "Ok good."

>mfw Akali comes back,"FIZZ!!! Why are you mid?! I was going mid! -.-!!!!! e_e"
Guess how that game went?

Then the 3rd game: Again, the main is picking bans, we're all deciding team comp. Two guys were discussing which one of the other would take top. Suddenly, main auto locks Fiora. I think he's going to jungle, but the other guys call him out on it. Main guy goes,"No one consulted with me. So idgaf - I'm top."
>mfw the other two guys troll pick Singed and Ashe while I already locked in Soraka and my friend Lee Sin jungle.
That game we almost had a chance despite the fact they troll picked. The Fiora wasn't half bad, but suddenly the Singed and Ashe started fighting with each other and they just started to intentionally feed late game.

I'm just below Bronze ELO. These have been some of the first ranked games I've bothered to play, and I don't even want to bother with it ever again. I get better team players doing Bot games.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey Omega, haven't seen you in a while in here, but awesome regardless









What really helped me launch up was playing ranked like normals. Not really caring the outcome of the game. Was a lot more stressful and I actually flew up because I play so much better when relaxed. For me, normals don't really matter. Nobody sees your win loss, just your wins. And after 10 games, nobody ever has a record of it. It's just a game. I'd try treating ranked like normals and just play it for fun. It'll work!


----------



## crucifix85

i started playing LoL tonight. Joined a 3v3 and was pretty awesome except for late game. I dont remember which character they where playing but they had insane attack speed and just ripped us and our base to shreds. Made to some friends from that match though.

You guys have any recommendation on which characters to buy for a noobie?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> i started playing LoL tonight. Joined a 3v3 and was pretty awesome except for late game. I dont remember which character they where playing but they had insane attack speed and just ripped us and our base to shreds. Made to some friends from that match though.
> You guys have any recommendation on which characters to buy for a noobie?


Mundo


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> You guys have any recommendation on which characters to buy for a noobie?


If I was you, I wouldn't buy any character for a while. You should use the free champs each week until you find a champ you really enjoyed playing or find the type of role (lane) you enjoy the most. Trust me, it sucks buying a champ you "think" you will like playing only to realize you are horrible with them and don't like their play style.
Also, don't forget that higher IP costing champs are not necessarily stronger than low IP cost champs.


----------



## hollowtek

everytime i get a troll game, i think i'll make it a personal habit to troll myself, then when they blame me i'll just flatly say: *YOLO*. Just to piss them off








Quote:


> i started playing LoL tonight. Joined a 3v3 and was pretty awesome except for late game. I dont remember which character they where playing but they had insane attack speed and just ripped us and our base to shreds. Made to some friends from that match though.
> 
> You guys have any recommendation on which characters to buy for a noobie?


Garen, Gangplank, Mordekaiser are just a few that comes to mind when it comes to noob ELO. Practically impossible to fail using Garen at that stage.

Garen- Q first, then max spin. Get ult at 6. Spin to win.

GP- Q, E, W, Q, Q, R. Basically max Parrrley, then Raise morale. Always use Parrrley to last hit.

Mordekaiser- Max Siphon, then shield, get mace of spades, get ult. Always ult on low hp squishies.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Jayce is a joke of a champ. a tradition of riot to fail at creating hybrid champions. Not tanky enough to tank with atmog and not doing enough damage for someone with Tri-force. He's only good for utilities.
> Dose not snowball and only time when he dose do damage is if you build full out damage on him and only than will his e + q combo do damage, his auto attack is a joke compared to ad carries. As a Jungler he fails at CC. ( worse than Lee Sin's ult not only because it just a knock back but because lee sin has a slow that Jayce dose not, on top of that Lee sin offers more damage as a Jungler than a hybrid tank Jayce )


I found this post funny since he's already being used in tournament play, meaning already strong with only a little time for the pros to practice with him.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I found this post funny since he's already being used in tournament play, meaning already strong with only a little time for the pros to practice with him.


TheRainMan yesterday with top lane jayce


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> TheRainMan yesterday with top lane jayce


Jayce has a lot of potential and is still being figured out. Since he's in tourney play already, expect lots of people to be playing him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> You guys have any recommendation on which characters to buy for a noobie?


I agree w/ Myrtl, don't buy anyone until you've played for a while using only free champs. Avoids the "god I hate this champs, why did I buy them? !$%@#"

Edit: Post 10k!


----------



## Degree

However, if I had to suggest a champion for new players, the best beginner AD Carry is Ashe, and she's only 450 IP, which is nothing.
She is an amazing AD Carry and extremely easy to use.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> However, if I had to suggest a champion for new players, the best beginner AD Carry is Ashe, and she's only 450 IP, which is nothing.
> She is an amazing AD Carry and extremely easy to use.


That's a good point. I don't regret getting any of the 450 ip champs because they are so cheap.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> That's a good point. I don't regret getting any of the 450 ip champs because they are so cheap.


It could buy you 1-3 runes! Let the regret ensue! /wrist


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It could buy you 1-3 runes! Let the regret ensue! /wrist


Since he just started LoL he is most likely lvl 1-6 and shouldn't be buying runes until level 20


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Since he just started LoL he is most likely lvl 1-6 and shouldn't be buying runes until level 20


My comment was directed at Myrtl


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> My comment was directed at Myrtl


ok


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It could buy you 1-3 runes! Let the regret ensue! /wrist












Also, are Zyra and remade Eve, Twitch and Xin being released at the same time (tomorrow or next week?)? I foresee so much que dodging.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are Zyra and remade Eve, Twitch and Xin being released at the same time (tomorrow or next week?)? I foresee so much que dodging.


I'm planning on some extensive Eve playing, so I foresee much queue dodging in my future


----------



## TheOddOne

I remember my first champ was Ashe too







basically played her til Cait was released.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I remember my first champ was Ashe too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically played her til Cait was released.


Think the first champ I bought was Taric or Olaf. I know my first skin was pink Taric


----------



## Onions

first champ was cait (officer skin) love her. ironicly my gfs name is caitlyn so when we play together its jokes XD


----------



## KarmaKiller

I just started playing this a few weeks ago. I think I'm like lvl 15 or so. Been trying out a ton of different champions trying to find 'the 1' for me. I've enjoyed Ziggs quite a bit. Picked up corki, I have tons of fun with him. I do also have lux, but I die lots with her. =\
My fav by far is Morgana, and I seem to destroy with her in PvP games. So far I've won everyone I've played with her.








Feel free to add me if you want to watch me fail. lol
IGN: KaRRRma


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I'm just hoping people don't scream he's OP and then gets nerfed to useless again


im sad that they are not going to use him with 15% armor pen and knock back with ult except the challenged enemy. instead they are doing stealth xin. like omg no way i want this. unless it will be same xin as presented + stealth.
also this stealth rework is so crappy ... twich is going from bad to worse. eve seems fine. only good thing in twich is that he will gain ms under stealth. however nerfing the time he can walk while stealthed is so damn stupid.


----------



## stu.

This is by far the most fun game I've played in probably months.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I just started playing this a few weeks ago. I think I'm like lvl 15 or so. Been trying out a ton of different champions trying to find 'the 1' for me. I've enjoyed Ziggs quite a bit. Picked up corki, I have tons of fun with him. I do also have lux, but I die lots with her. =\
> My fav by far is Morgana, and I seem to destroy with her in PvP games. So far I've won everyone I've played with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to add me if you want to watch me fail. lol
> IGN: KaRRRma


Welcome to LoL with crappiest community just wait until the Brazilians come ruin it for you. :/


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Welcome to LoL with crappiest community just wait until the Brazilians come ruin it for you. :/


I don't play this game but I'm interested in what methods they would use. Clarify?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I don't play this game but I'm interested in what methods they would use. Clarify?


Its somewhat of a long running joke, but there is some truth to it. Everyone that has played has gotten a few games with people who claim to be from Brazil and troll insanely. You have no hope of winning if they end up on their team. I have played well over 2000 games and have had 2 or 3 games where someone comes into a game saying, "ME ES BRASIL" or something like that. Nobody really knows if they are actually Brazillian, it is almost a joke lol


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Its somewhat of a long running joke, but there is some truth to it. Everyone that has played has gotten a few games with people who claim to be from Brazil and troll insanely. You have no hope of winning if they end up on their team. I have played well over 2000 games and have had 2 or 3 games where someone comes into a game saying, "ME ES BRASIL" or something like that. Nobody really knows if they are actually Brazillian, it is almost a joke lol


Ah, I thought it might be something like this.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I found this post funny since he's already being used in tournament play, meaning already strong with only a little time for the pros to practice with him.


yeah idk what he means by doesn't snowball
Jayce snowballs HARD.

He can dish out a ton of damage close range, decide to disengage, and then either finish what he started or poke with the ranged attack assuming you don't dodge it.
That ranged attack + the gate = OP damage. they need to fix that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey Omega, haven't seen you in a while in here, but awesome regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What really helped me launch up was playing ranked like normals. Not really caring the outcome of the game. Was a lot more stressful and I actually flew up because I play so much better when relaxed. For me, normals don't really matter. Nobody sees your win loss, just your wins. And after 10 games, nobody ever has a record of it. It's just a game. I'd try treating ranked like normals and just play it for fun. It'll work!


haha yeah I play with my friends a ton and every so often when I go onto OCN (never alot anymore) I see the thread and just piece in.


----------



## bigal1542

Very similar lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Hey bigal you still own me something bro, 1800 vlad lost to unranked ziggs, legendary


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey bigal you still own me something bro, 1800 vlad lost to unranked ziggs, legendary


Wait what? Are you saying you as ziggs beat a 1800 vlad?


----------



## Degree

hue


----------



## Simca

Anyway, after playing with higher elo people I've thankfully been presented with the fact that I'm not as good as I think I am! I always knew that, but it's been a while since I've played with people better than me. It's good to be put in your place. It makes you want to strive to get better. I look forward to trying to play smarter and get better. Maybe I might actually be able to carry my entire team..but..that's down the road. I have a lot of more League to play. Unfortunately I'm forced to play my smurf account for 2 more days so all my precious masteries and runes and characters are on hold.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Anyway, after playing with higher elo people I've thankfully been presented with the fact that I'm not as good as I think I am! I always knew that, but it's been a while since I've played with people better than me. It's good to be put in your place. It makes you want to strive to get better. I look forward to trying to play smarter and get better. Maybe I might actually be able to carry my entire team..but..that's down the road. I have a lot of more League to play. Unfortunately I'm forced to play my smurf account for 2 more days so all my precious masteries and runes and characters are on hold.


I'm up for playing some games with ya. I can critique your play if you want as well. I haven't played enough lately to be competitive at 1800 but a few more days and I should be.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I'm up for playing some games with ya. I can critique your play if you want as well. I haven't played enough lately to be competitive at 1800 but a few more days and I should be.


Sounds cool, I'm in OCN LoL now. Also, I really enjoyed "Commando Jarvan IV Pumps Up A New Sale" roleplay. It was cute and made me laugh.


----------



## crucifix85

played some more today and picked up vlad. So easy to use and no mana is a plus but the lack of CC hurts at times.


----------



## S.M.

Yorick Darius is the new OP. Unmanageable zombie dunks.

It's not really OP, it's just awesome.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait what? Are you saying you as ziggs beat a 1800 vlad?


Bigal big noob

No, the 1400 zigg beat u BRO


----------



## Zackcy

Bought Graves, went 13-1 

I dont' know why people recommend Ashe as a starter champion. Graves is 20x more forgiving, and 10x more easier to play.

Things to note:

-Buck shot does more damage, get close

-E CD is reduced by autoing non building things

-Make sure to right click and press buttons

He is so easy to play. I want his mafia skin D:


----------



## 179232

Started playing LoL a week ago. Complete beginner but find the game pretty fun.

I started out playing Master Yi a lot, but I usually got more deaths than kills. He was pretty fun to use tbh. If the enemy is close enough you are pretty much guaranteed a kill if you have a phantom dancer, shoes, and an infinity edge. I still sucked as him though.

Tried Ashe and Miss Fortune, really disliked them. I found it very difficult to get kills with either of them.

Then I found Morgana. Oh my god, I love playing as her now. I usually go 5/0/x when playing as her. I almost never die. I find it so easy to kill people if they are under 75% HP. Just Q them and then W, then finish off with her ultimate. Easily takes away 75% of their life bar in a few seconds, and they can't move during the process. I especially love playing as her if I have Master Yi with me at bot.

Maybe I'm just good with her, or maybe she is OP. I don't know. All I know is Morgana is the only character I can get kills with.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Bigal big noob
> No, the 1400 zigg beat u BRO


Haha yeah I haven't been playing enough lately and have lost a lot of skill. After I finish applying I'll have more time and get back to where I was


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Started playing LoL a week ago. Complete beginner but find the game pretty fun.
> I started out playing Master Yi a lot, but I usually got more deaths than kills. He was pretty fun to use tbh. If the enemy is close enough you are pretty much guaranteed a kill if you have a phantom dancer, shoes, and an infinity edge. I still sucked as him though.
> Tried Ashe and Miss Fortune, really disliked them. I found it very difficult to get kills with either of them.
> Then I found Morgana. Oh my god, I love playing as her now. I usually go 5/0/x when playing as her. I almost never die. I find it so easy to kill people if they are under 75% HP. Just Q them and then W, then finish off with her ultimate. Easily takes away 75% of their life bar in a few seconds, and they can't move during the process. I especially love playing as her if I have Master Yi with me at bot.
> Maybe I'm just good with her, or maybe she is OP. I don't know. All I know is Morgana is the only character I can get kills with.


Yup. Up until you hit lvl ~12 people dont' have flash, so if you land a biding you can just walk up, ulti ignite and kill them with no problem.

She is a very strong AP mid.


----------



## iZZ

Hey guys, I play LoL too. Not a whole lot, but I now my way around it. if anyone wants to add me, my name is felgas. I'll accept you instantly and assume you are from OCN. I'm on EU West though!


----------



## SinX7

My first game without dying. I don't know what's going on with the other team. But they all said they were trying. And they said my build sucks









I know a lot people don't like Darius, but I do! Also I'm always open to play with anyone that's good with teamwork! I play on a a daily basis.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> My first game without dying. I don't know what's going on with the other team. But they all said they were trying. And they said my build sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot people don't like Darius, but I do! Also I'm always open to play with anyone that's good with teamwork! I play on a a daily basis.


Of course they said your build sucked, they were trying psychological warfare and making change your build so they can actually try to kill you.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Of course they said your build sucked, they were trying psychological warfare and making change your build so they can actually try to kill you.


Some people just voice their opinions in a negative way, since they're on the internet and will never see you again. I can't see the picture to comment on the build, but even if its not the optimal build as long as it worked for you then who cares.

Wanted to screenshot my win on Katarina yesterday but stats wouldn't load







After losing at the start, I carried hard going like 22/3. Forgot how much I love the kitty kat. Play smart and all the CC in the world can't stop you. They had Noct, Blitz, Karthus, Pantheon and maybe Ashe I forget.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> My first game without dying. I don't know what's going on with the other team. But they all said they were trying. And they said my build sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot people don't like Darius, but I do! Also I'm always open to play with anyone that's good with teamwork! I play on a a daily basis.


People will say whatever they want to say on the internet and most of the time, people will lie. Builds become great if they work and fail if they don;t. I remember when teams scoffed at Sunfire cape stacking, then they cried enough to get it banned. What about AD Kennen or Tank Anivia pre-egg nerf? Walk to your own beat and just enjoy the game.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> People will say whatever they want to say on the internet and most of the time, people will lie. Builds become great if they work and fail if they don;t. I remember when teams scoffed at Sunfire cape stacking, then they cried enough to get it banned. What about AD Kennen or Tank Anivia pre-egg nerf? Walk to your own beat and just enjoy the game.


Yep, never know when your fooling around might become the new meta! Example, AP Twitch! Hmm.... I wonder if spray and prey would do the lichbane damage to everyone that bolt that proced it passed through. If so, you could in theory get off 3 lichbane procs in those 7 seconds.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Yep, never know when your fooling around might become the new meta! Example, AP Twitch! Hmm.... I wonder if spray and prey would do the lichbane damage to everyone that bolt that proced it passed through. If so, you could in theory get off 3 lichbane procs in those 7 seconds.


This is assuming that it's possible to get enough gold on AP Twitch to buy enough items to make his lichbane procs out damage an AD Twitch.


----------



## TheOddOne

I don't like talking to Andyroo89


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I don't like talking to Andyroo89


Hey, I said I was sorry last night for my internet cutting out feels like my internet is hamster powered.


----------



## prznar1

Anyone tried out new xin on beta? He is MASSIVE! And i must say that he will be nearly 100% sure ban in rankeds. How sad :/


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Hey, I said I was sorry last night for my internet cutting out feels like my internet is hamster powered.


I stole the hamster last night. I was bored and in the neighborhood.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bought Graves, went 13-1
> I dont' know why people recommend Ashe as a starter champion. Graves is 20x more forgiving, and 10x more easier to play.
> Things to note:
> -Buck shot does more damage, get close
> -E CD is reduced by autoing non building things
> -Make sure to right click and press buttons
> He is so easy to play. I want his mafia skin D:


Graves = 6300
Ashe = 450

Don't see how it doesn't make sense that Ashe is a better choice for a starter champion


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Graves = 6300
> Ashe = 450
> Don't see how it doesn't make sense that Ashe is a better choice for a starter champion


Ashe is only tough to play at high elo when players actually know what to do to stop her and actually expect her arrows.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Ashe is only tough to play at high elo when players actually know what to do to stop her and actually expect her arrows.


true. few days before i was explaining that to my Girlfriend.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Ashe is only tough to play at high elo when players actually know what to do to stop her and actually expect her arrows.


You have to admit its fun shouting, "arrow on way to mid!" right before you go back to shop. Then you get to hear, "@#$% you ashe... shoot arrows at people in your own lane!"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You have to admit its fun shouting, "arrow on way to mid!" right before you go back to shop. Then you get to hear, "@#$% you ashe... shoot arrows at people in your own lane!"


My most memorable Ashe arrow was I shot it at Tristana as soon as I got it back while we were chasing her from mid towards right jungle after the team fight was pretty much over. She rocket jumps over a wall and avoids it, but the arrow keeps going and hits/kills an enemy Teemo hiding in a side bush after escaping initially. I guess he thought he was safe and was teleporting, but man he got so upset.


----------



## Onions

lol my gf had a few nice arrows she loves playing ashe. We had a mostly fail 4 v 5 team fight. She was coming up from bot and arrowd in killed 2 of them froze the carry (who we took down in about 2 sec) then pantheon bailed in a hurry XD it was epic, and was her first quad XD


----------



## Degree

Man I've gotten 3 pentas but I never have lolreplay running when I get these amazing kills etc.
:*( No one believes me when I tell them because they think it's 1/10000 chance of getting ONE pentakill ever, but as long as I know I did, it's all good








2 from Olaf and 1 from Kennen.
Can't run from Olaf with my Axe <3 Easy to chase people down with it.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Man I've gotten 3 pentas but I never have lolreplay running when I get these amazing kills etc.
> :*( No one believes me when I tell them because they think it's 1/10000 chance of getting ONE pentakill ever, but as long as I know I did, it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 from Olaf and 1 from Kennen.
> Can't run from Olaf with my Axe <3 Easy to chase people down with it.


Make a batch file that starts all of your files at once. Essentially I have a shortcut to a batch file (it is a shortcut so I could change the icon to the LoL icon) which starts LoL, LoLReplay, and the chat client I use. One start and it starts everything. So I never have to worry about LoLReplay not running









I can post instructions if you are interested.


----------



## TheOddOne

I met skillfactory on a chick's stream the other day


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Make a batch file that starts all of your files at once. Essentially I have a shortcut to a batch file (it is a shortcut so I could change the icon to the LoL icon) which starts LoL, LoLReplay, and the chat client I use. One start and it starts everything. So I never have to worry about LoLReplay not running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post instructions if you are interested.


It's alright now, I have replay to run on startup <3


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Graves = 6300
> Ashe = 450
> Don't see how it doesn't make sense that Ashe is a better choice for a starter champion


Grave has free armour and MR, and a escape.

Ashe is an AD carry who only has utility, which requires knowing how to use it. She also has some of the best initiation in the game. Not really a beginner champion.

Also, new summoners get 400 IP once they hit 3, and double IP for first 20 games.


----------



## 179232

I've only been playing for a week now, but I figured out that I love Ezreal. Wow, his damage output is insane. I use a W, then a Q, then a E, all in ~1.5 seconds, and that shaves off 75% of the champions HP. Then since your E brought you so close to them, you have time to 2-3 ranged attacks to finish them off.

Or use an R from the bush, then follow with W+Q+E for instant kill.

Previously my favorite character was Morgana, but now it is Ezreal for sure.


----------



## Zackcy

I realized that I really suck when playing from behind.

Games where I get an early lead, 99% of the time my team wins (if I am jungling or mid), cause it's so easy to get oracles and wards and just dominate the map.

On the flip side, I can't handle it when the enemy team has oracles and is warding our jungle :/


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I realized that I really suck when playing from behind.
> Games where I get an early lead, 99% of the time my team wins (if I am jungling or mid), cause it's so easy to get oracles and wards and just dominate the map.
> On the flip side, I can't handle it when the enemy team has oracles and is warding our jungle :/


If the enemy is ahead and is warding your jungle the only thing to do is turtle, or take a risk with aggressive wards and go for favorable skirmishes (usually doesn't work because you're walking over wards).

The enemy taking an inhib isn't the end of the world, if you play it right, they are cutting off their farm from one lane because the lane _should_ always be pushed. It doesn't matter how much gold they have over you if you are both 6 itemed.

Other than that, if they are winning that hard and can seige despite your turtling then the game is over. Not every game is winnable and this is why champ select is important.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Grave has free armour and MR, and a escape.
> Ashe is an AD carry who only has utility, which requires knowing how to use it. She also has some of the best initiation in the game. Not really a beginner champion.
> Also, new summoners get 400 IP once they hit 3, and double IP for first 20 games.


You do realize that when you're new you're still trying to find out what roles you prefer right? Ashe is the cheapest option to figure out if you like AD. If you do great save up for Graves, if you don't you only lose 450 IP and move on with your life. Ashe is very easy to play at low elo, I don't see your reasoning. Your reason applies to ALL ranged AD champs, not just Ashe. So it's an even better reason not to waste 6300 IP on Graves right away if you're not gonna like the role. I still feel people shouldn't buy champs until they've played several different champs, and at least after lvl10 (imho of course).


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You do realize that when you're new you're still trying to find out what roles you prefer right? Ashe is the cheapest option to figure out if you like AD. If you do great save up for Graves, if you don't you only lose 450 IP and move on with your life. Ashe is very easy to play at low elo, I don't see your reasoning. Your reason applies to ALL ranged AD champs, not just Ashe. So it's an even better reason not to waste 6300 IP on Graves right away if you're not gonna like the role. I still feel people shouldn't buy champs until they've played several different champs, and at least after lvl10 (imho of course).


That was my point, as the first champion that's why I recommended Ashe.
Try to see if you like AD carries, if you don't oh well it was only 450 and she's a good ad anyways.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> That was my point, as the first champion that's why I recommended Ashe.
> Try to see if you like AD carries, if you don't oh well it was only 450 and she's a good ad anyways.


I know he's just saying Graves because he's FotM at low elo and is very strong, almost every AD carry is viable. So why not start out trying the cheapest one? Heck, just play the AD carry that is free right now. Pretty sure every role is represented in the champion rotation.


----------



## Myrtl

Speaking of 450ip champs.... Sivir is so much fun to play in aram proving grounds. Too bad her harass pushes the lane in SR (unless the other carry is a moron and not using creep to mitigate damage).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Speaking of 450ip champs.... Sivir is so much fun to play in aram proving grounds. Too bad her harass pushes the lane in SR (unless the other carry is a moron and not using creep to mitigate damage).


That and the nerf to her ultimate have kinda made her the least useful AD carry.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I know he's just saying Graves because he's FotM at low elo and is very strong, almost every AD carry is viable. So why not start out trying the cheapest one? Heck, just play the AD carry that is free right now. Pretty sure every role is represented in the champion rotation.


Personally I like tristana and you can get her for free by liking the riot facebook page. See here
She's still pretty squishy but with her escape I think she's slightly more forgiving than Ashe is.
As a heads up you could also get alistar by following the riot youtube channel. See here

Trist will push her lane whether you want to or not with explosive shot, that can be annoying sometimes but she's still pretty nice.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Personally I like tristana and you can get her for free by liking the riot facebook page. See here
> She's still pretty squishy but with her escape I think she's slightly more forgiving than Ashe is.
> As a heads up you could also get alistar by following the riot youtube channel. See here
> Trist will push her lane whether you want to or not with explosive shot, that can be annoying sometimes but she's still pretty nice.


^This. Completely forgot about that. I got her in one of the champ bundle packs, so I only got the skin for her and always forget that. Trist was my first AD carry and loved her, still do (especially going AP mid







)

Edit: You should only be putting 1 point in explosive shot at lvl1. Max her jump first, then explosive shot to clear waves quick to deny them CS via tower kills, and end with your attack speed buff. At that point you'll be starting real team fights, when it is actually needed.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ^This. Completely forgot about that. I got her in one of the champ bundle packs, so I only got the skin for her and always forget that. Trist was my first AD carry and loved her, still do (especially going AP mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: You should only be putting 1 point in explosive shot at lvl1. Max her jump first, then explosive shot to clear waves quick to deny them CS via tower kills, and end with your attack speed buff. At that point you'll be starting real team fights, when it is actually needed.


True, maxing explosive shot will leave you either missing CS or open to ganks because you're pushing too hard.
I got one of the bundle packs and I don't think I've even played all of the champs I got yet.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Speaking of 450ip champs.... Sivir is so much fun to play in aram proving grounds. Too bad her harass pushes the lane in SR (unless the other carry is a moron and not using creep to mitigate damage).


I have PAX Sivir








Although I don't use sivir much because she isn't as viable anymore as she used to be ;*(


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I have PAX Sivir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don't use sivir much because she isn't as viable anymore as she used to be ;*(


Yeah, it makes me sad. I have her myself, and 2 more codes for her I think. Oh wells.


----------



## CrashZero

I wish I had the PAX skin for Sivir







You are lucky!


----------



## TFL Replica

I miss the days of easy, persistent, risk-free custom skins.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> I wish I had the PAX skin for Sivir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky!


I bought it off ebay for $10 like last month


----------



## Zackcy

So with new twtich, eve, zyra and Xin, I don't' really feel like playing ranked.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So with new twtich, eve, zyra and Xin, I don't' really feel like playing ranked.


lol, that bad huh? I forgot, time to go home and play them all


----------



## Degree

How my day is going so far


----------



## Zackcy

So we are up 15 kills, two barons, and all they have are nexus turrets and their side lines inhibitor turrets

Do you:

1) Push the 3 lanes seperately and win with super minions?

2) Push together and win?

3) Go 2 man baron and throw the game?

Honestly, it was my fault. Don't know why I trusted my team think for themselves. If they implemented voice chat, this game would be a lot better.


----------



## NuFon

No to voice chat, it would only be used for spamming and raging and when people are spamming and raging people tend to mute voice chat. Ofcourse it can be good higher ELO, but I recon that there are douchebags up there aswell.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> No to voice chat, it would only be used for spamming and raging and when people are spamming and raging people tend to mute voice chat. Ofcourse it can be good higher ELO, but I recon that there are douchebags up there aswell.


It would have a mute button of course.

Man, today I learned the awesomeness of Triforce Jarvan.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> No to voice chat, it would only be used for spamming and raging and when people are spamming and raging people tend to mute voice chat. Ofcourse it can be good higher ELO, but I recon that there are douchebags up there aswell.


Yes to voicechat imo.
You would be able to mute obviously


----------



## TheOddOne

DotA 2 has voice-chat, and the amount of kids screaming the mom jokes are more than the amount of pages in this thread







but yes it does have a mute button.
Again, the only person I like to skype with in this thread is Crunkles cuz he sounds cute


----------



## Molybdenum

Gotta pull the Simca and QQ here







. I'm getting terribly unlucky/terrible teams.

Yesterday during a ranked (i don't play too many), we had finally caught up and were getting into good position to pull ahead and win, when our Jax afks at the inhib when we're pushing mid. We have to fall back, they get free baron, then push in. He comes back simply saying "I had to eat". Lost us that game

Then, ahead again in a game (normal this time), our ziggs just completely afks at fountain. We proceed to lose team fights without him (he had 21 of our team's 40 kill or something), then he only comes back when they're pushing nexus turrets with supers.

And now, to top it off, our mid Brand just doesn't connect for the first 8 minutes. Their bot lane doesn't have a support (GP/Ashe) and they have a Morg mid. They get easy kills/farm as our jungler just keeps going.

This crap seems to happen to my team way more than I see it happen to my opponents, hence the terrible luck.

I would like your guys thoughts though, that brand game: he doesn't connect for the first 8 minutes, so we have no chance and 20 minute surrender. Fair to report or not? He had a a couple friends sticking up for him, and even one guy from the other team. Report people like that, or not because he did come back (as their Malph said). I did, because he still ruined the game. Don't play if you don't have a stable connection.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I stole the hamster last night. I was bored and in the neighborhood.


That explains so much.


----------



## 179232

I just started around a week ago and would like some summoner recommendations. My two favorites so far are Morgana and Brand. I basically like summoners with a good AoE skill and the ability to either stun or slow enemies. Preferably only AP users as I tried Ashe and that guy with the gun and I didn't like them. A good E or Ultimate is also great since I often use finishers.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I just started around a week ago and would like some summoner recommendations. My two favorites so far are Morgana and Brand. I basically like summoners with a good AoE skill and the ability to either stun or slow enemies. Preferably only AP users as I tried Ashe and that guy with the gun and I didn't like them. A good E or Ultimate is also great since I often use finishers.
> Any recommendations?


Hmm aoe AP users? Karthus, Vladimir, Ryze (his ult = beast mode aoe during team fights), Rummble (you didn't say mid only), Ahri (but I don't play her), and maybe Ziggs. Don't get me wrong I love Ziggs, but I feel a lot of solo queue teams play improperly when a Ziggs is on the team. This is just a few I like. Gragas is always a fun time too!

Really.... You have only been playing for a week or two. You should stick with the free champ rotation to find champions you like. Wait until you are summoner lvl 20+ to think about buying champs. This also forces you to play different champs and that gives you more exposure to those different champs so you know what they can do when you play against them. Also, you want to make sure you have enough IP saved up so you can have one or two "full" T3 rune pages when you hit lvl 20.

Edit: Adding Morgana to the list. No idea how I could forget my first love....


----------



## Blizlake

Playing as Gragas is so much fun, but you gotta be careful with his ulti 'cause it can make or break a teamfight. I've had times when we won the match 'cause I nailed 1 or 2 great ultis, but I've also lost matches (and teamfights in general) due to a bad ulti.
The dude has 3 AoE skills, one of which is escape/slow (E) and one deals huge damage mid-late game and has AS reduction (Q, imo). Spell vamp + gragas Q <3
Also his W is awesome, gives his E some oomph, mana for staying on the lane and up to 18% reduction on *all* damage for a long while, easily enough to last for entire teamfight. He also got some boost on a patch a while ago, especially his early game E got a lot better.

I'm with Myrtl though, you should wait for a while until you start buying champs (especially the more expensive ones). Ryze is no biggie, he's 450IP IIRC. I've bought a few bad champs and it's really messed with my runes and stuff now that I'm over lv20. (should probably make a new acco now that I think about it + smurfing is always fun)

tl;dr Wait for a while 'till you start buying champs, use the free ones and buy Ryze for now if you want a good mage.

I'm not too good a player though, I mostly play Riven with occasional Gragas and TF


----------



## CrashZero

ranked is so full of trolls, I have gone from like 1350 elo to 559 over the last while... gotta love those afker's feeders and trolls who won't leave jungle..ever..despite not being the jungle...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> It would have a mute button of course.
> Man, today I learned the awesomeness of Triforce Jarvan.


Welcome to my on-release Jarvan build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> DotA 2 has voice-chat, and the amount of kids screaming the mom jokes are more than the amount of pages in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes it does have a mute button.
> Again, the only person I like to skype with in this thread is Crunkles cuz he sounds cute


<3 We need to play again sometime Mr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> Gotta pull the Simca and QQ here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm getting terribly unlucky/terrible teams.
> Yesterday during a ranked (i don't play too many), we had finally caught up and were getting into good position to pull ahead and win, when our Jax afks at the inhib when we're pushing mid. We have to fall back, they get free baron, then push in. He comes back simply saying "I had to eat". Lost us that game
> Then, ahead again in a game (normal this time), our ziggs just completely afks at fountain. We proceed to lose team fights without him (he had 21 of our team's 40 kill or something), then he only comes back when they're pushing nexus turrets with supers.
> And now, to top it off, our mid Brand just doesn't connect for the first 8 minutes. Their bot lane doesn't have a support (GP/Ashe) and they have a Morg mid. They get easy kills/farm as our jungler just keeps going.
> This crap seems to happen to my team way more than I see it happen to my opponents, hence the terrible luck.
> I would like your guys thoughts though, that brand game: he doesn't connect for the first 8 minutes, so we have no chance and 20 minute surrender. Fair to report or not? He had a a couple friends sticking up for him, and even one guy from the other team. Report people like that, or not because he did come back (as their Malph said). I did, because he still ruined the game. Don't play if you don't have a stable connection.


I would say that if he legitimately couldn't connect and his friends told you, it isn't fair to report him. Sometimes these things are unavoidable. The report system is really to be used against people that are pariahs of the community (aka those who go out of their way to ruin their teams game through harrassment, belittling, trolling, leaving, or a just downright negative attitude towards working together). Obviously if you don't explain your reports, nothing will get done. The more meaningless reports you send out, the more ammunition Riot gets to use in there case against you for a ban if you are consistently reported as well. They take into account the reports you receive, the ones you hand out, and the data they've collected on the people you've reported. This allows them to see if you just report people who die once at the start for feeding, but then bash your team all game and get reported at the end. There is a link on reddit somewhere describing the process, but I'm at work so don't think I can find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I just started around a week ago and would like some summoner recommendations. My two favorites so far are Morgana and Brand. I basically like summoners with a good AoE skill and the ability to either stun or slow enemies. Preferably only AP users as I tried Ashe and that guy with the gun and I didn't like them. A good E or Ultimate is also great since I often use finishers.
> Any recommendations?


Like Myrtl said: Morgana, Rumble, Vlad, Karthus, Gragas, possibly Kennen just for his AoE ultimate and W, Lux, Malzahar, Ahri with her multi target attacks not so much AoE, Anivia, Akali has 1 real small AoE, Annie, Viktor, and I'm sure I'm missing someone. Just keep playing free chaps for now.

Edit: Long post is long.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molybdenum*
> 
> Gotta pull the Simca and QQ here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm getting terribly unlucky/terrible teams.
> 
> Yesterday during a ranked (i don't play too many), we had finally caught up and were getting into good position to pull ahead and win, when our Jax afks at the inhib when we're pushing mid. We have to fall back, they get free baron, then push in. He comes back simply saying "I had to eat". Lost us that game
> 
> Then, ahead again in a game (normal this time), our ziggs just completely afks at fountain. We proceed to lose team fights without him (he had 21 of our team's 40 kill or something), then he only comes back when they're pushing nexus turrets with supers.
> 
> And now, to top it off, our mid Brand just doesn't connect for the first 8 minutes. Their bot lane doesn't have a support (GP/Ashe) and they have a Morg mid. They get easy kills/farm as our jungler just keeps going.
> 
> This crap seems to happen to my team way more than I see it happen to my opponents, hence the terrible luck.
> 
> I would like your guys thoughts though, that brand game: he doesn't connect for the first 8 minutes, so we have no chance and 20 minute surrender. Fair to report or not? He had a a couple friends sticking up for him, and even one guy from the other team. Report people like that, or not because he did come back (as their Malph said). I did, because he still ruined the game. Don't play if you don't have a stable connection.


Cuz all I hear is Q Q Q and ward your bush, everytime I step up in this thread everbody's Q goes up! And they QQ and they QQ, Q_Q Q_Q.

Cuz All I hear Q, Q, Q and if you try to win it won't work, it's a surrender!

QQuadra kill for whoever gets the above reference.

Welcome to LoL though.

When is it never appropriate to report? That's the question. You seem to think you'll be spanked if you press the report button.









Also, person that went from 1350-599, lol, even if exagerrated I'm sure you know how I feel. Only difference would be how fast you lost that Elo. Mine happened in 2 days.

Gonna' hop on LoL and try Xin Zhao (Shin Jow?)


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cuz all I hear is Q Q Q and ward your bush, everytime I step up in this thread everbody's Q goes up! And they QQ and they QQ, Q_Q Q_Q.
> Cuz All I hear Q, Q, Q and if you try to win it won't work, it's a surrender!
> QQuadra kill for whoever gets the above reference.
> Welcome to LoL though.
> When is it never appropriate to report? That's the question. You seem to think you'll be spanked if you press the report button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, person that went from 1350-599, lol, even if exagerrated I'm sure you know how I feel. Only difference would be how fast you lost that Elo. Mine happened in 2 days.
> Gonna' hop on LoL and try Xin Zhao (Shin Jow?)


Oh Nidaree.... Q R E W! Awwwwwwwww Q! Love dem Plentakill songs.


----------



## Simca

They're going to nerf Shin Jow. smh.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're going to nerf Shin Jow. smh.


How do u know ;p


----------



## Kebeno

Hey OCN LoL club, I started playing LoL 5 days ago and ever since, I have played everyday for more than 3hours. Really addicting game. My main Champion is "Shaco" the Demon Jester. I have gotten pretty good with him. I am looking for a group of 5 players that are willing to accept me to have daily matches and use a TEAM CHAT. I have a mic and extremely competative. I really looking forward a group. My accounts name is "Aiozo". Add me if you are interested in me or you're interested in a 5man group to do arenas with. Or you can simply Pmsg me here on OCN.







League of Legends rock!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> Hey OCN LoL club, I started playing LoL 5 days ago and ever since, I have played everyday for more than 3hours. Really addicting game. My main Champion is "Shaco" the Demon Jester. I have gotten pretty good with him. I am looking for a group of 5 players that are willing to accept me to have daily matches and use a TEAM CHAT. I have a mic and extremely competative. I really looking forward a group. My accounts name is "Aiozo". Add me if you are interested in me or you're interested in a 5man group to do arenas with. Or you can simply Pmsg me here on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> League of Legends rock!


Try shaco on dominion
He's so OP


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> No to voice chat, it would only be used for spamming and raging and when people are spamming and raging people tend to mute voice chat. Ofcourse it can be good higher ELO, but I recon that there are douchebags up there aswell.


Who cares lol.

There's voice chat in HoN and Dota 2 and it is beautiful. It's literally the best utility in the game. Who cares if someone spams it when you can disable their voice (individually, not everyone) with one click right on the main GUI.

To be honest, league not having voice chat infuriates me far more than few people trying to abuse it for grief.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Haven't played for almost 2 months now >.<

But have no fear, TinDaNoob will be back in August

ELO Climbers beware


----------



## TheOddOne

6300, what shall I buy folks ? Wait for new champ or buy Darius ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 6300, what shall I buy folks ? Wait for new champ or buy Darius ?


Buy me something pretty


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 6300, what shall I buy folks ? Wait for new champ or buy Darius ?


Apparently the new champ is meh :/

Who are you missing in the role you mainly play?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> Hey OCN LoL club, I started playing LoL 5 days ago and ever since, I have played everyday for more than 3hours. Really addicting game. My main Champion is "Shaco" the Demon Jester. I have gotten pretty good with him. I am looking for a group of 5 players that are willing to accept me to have daily matches and use a TEAM CHAT. I have a mic and extremely competative. I really looking forward a group. My accounts name is "Aiozo". Add me if you are interested in me or you're interested in a 5man group to do arenas with. Or you can simply Pmsg me here on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> League of Legends rock!


Very cool. Shaco is fun, but he isn't very useful at the end of the game in a full 5v5 team fight. He's too squishy and doesn't offer much for the team. He requires catching people out of place consistenly and split pushing (pushing a lane by yourself while your team pushes somewhere else). You probably won't notice this until you're higher level though. Make sure to try other champs as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Who are you missing in the role you mainly play?


The only thing he's missing is me too carry his arse


----------



## DarkArc

Hey OCN, been following the thread for awhile but only recently got my computer put back together so I figured I'd drop in and say what's up.

Been playing solo q's lately and getting pretty tired of it so if any of you guys are looking for someone to play with hit me up, IGN is Zamereon. I play enough champs to fill whatever role is needed, but lately it's been Volibear, Hecarim, Draven, and Ahri.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Very cool. Shaco is fun, but he isn't very useful at the end of the game in a full 5v5 team fight. He's too squishy and doesn't offer much for the team. He requires catching people out of place consistenly and split pushing (pushing a lane by yourself while your team pushes somewhere else). You probably won't notice this until you're higher level though. Make sure to try other champs as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing he's missing is me too carry his arse


I will have to disagree with you on this one. If you play Shaco well early, you will be the most important person on your team come end game. After a team fight commences and you stealth to the enemy carry and kill them before they can react, well guess what the other team loses then. I used to play Shaco religiously so I know quite a few tricks for forcing people to be where I want them to


----------



## TheOddOne

I hate people who play Shaco in blind pick, a.k.a Andyroo89


----------



## Onions

ok i got 10k IP what should i do


----------



## DarkArc

I very rarely do draft pick. Takes the fun out of the game for me. At that point it's just who can make the better 5 person team rather than build a team with the champs you like and go from there. Plus not only that, but it's not as much fun doing full supports in draft because the other team can see you doing it


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Hey OCN, been following the thread for awhile but only recently got my computer put back together so I figured I'd drop in and say what's up.
> Been playing solo q's lately and getting pretty tired of it so if any of you guys are looking for someone to play with hit me up, IGN is Zamereon. I play enough champs to fill whatever role is needed, but lately it's been Volibear, Hecarim, Draven, and Ahri.
> I will have to disagree with you on this one. If you play Shaco well early, you will be the most important person on your team come end game. After a team fight commences and you stealth to the enemy carry and kill them before they can react, well guess what the other team loses then. I used to play Shaco religiously so I know quite a few tricks for forcing people to be where I want them to


You *NEED* those early kills to be even the least bit useful late game, and if you play people who know what they're doing they'll know when to expect you and you won't get those kills. Shaco is a very predictable jungler, and is easily counter jungled/avoided in lane if you're the least bit competent. THAT is why he is useless late game probably 80% of the time, in my experience, even playing with people who claim to play him a lot. And I would still never consider him the most important player late game, regardless of how well he's done all game.

Edit: In blind pick he is fairly easy to pub stomp with, so in that arena he's good enough. Just hit or miss if you face competent people then who plan to make you useless.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Shaco is a very predictable jungler, and is easily counter jungled/avoided in lane if you're the least bit competent. THAT is why he is useless late game probably 80% of the time, in my experience, even playing with people who claim to play him a lot.


Yeah, I pretty much stopped trying to play shaco because the enemy team will just last hit under their tower to prevent me from ganking them.

Me: hey everyone stop pushing so hard so they have to come out from under tower and I can gank them. Team: STHU newb. I making them miss cs to tower (I look at cs count and they might be 10 or so up). You are worst shaco ever. *enemy jungler successfully ganks lane every attempt* Team: WTH shaco, why you no gank for me! Their jungler ganking... Me: Do you want me to tower dive them at full life? I'm not an alistar.... Team: Lrn2play gg report shaco


----------



## DarkArc

Honestly I prefer taking Shaco into the lane lol. I will usually steal enemy's red or set up gank by wraiths if the enemy doesn't check it, and then I will head to lane. I agree with you completely that he's not a scary jungler and is easily predictable but his damage early on can be quite high and nobody expects him in the lane. I can usually get a couple kills early on and after I get sheen/triforce I can destroy the enemy carry.


----------



## Degree

If shaco doesn't get a successful gank early game, it's GG


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> If shaco doesn't get a successful gank early game, it's GG


it goes for everyone. early game is most important.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> it goes for everyone. early game is most important.


Top lane can snowball simply through CS. The ADC bot can be the same way if ganks aren't successful, kills just snowball them harder. Junglers are the only ones who really depend on kills, but some can simply go GP5s to supplement their lack of kills although the GP5 nerf is going to hurt.


----------



## Sybr

Hi OCN!
I've been playing LoL for two weeks by now on EU West. The game is incredibly addictive








After getting to grips with the basics through vs. AI (beginner/intermediate), I familiarized myself with last-hitting and recently started doing PvP.

Champions I'm experienced with: Ashe, Morgana, Alistar, Kayle.

I would like to get better and experience friendly players (seriously, the amount of trash talk in most games is horrible). So I hope to see you guys in game and read useful information in this thread.

- SybrGold


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> it goes for everyone. early game is most important.


Yea but other champions you can catch up if you don't get any successful games, but Shaco NEEDS a gank or he will be really useless


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yea but other champions you can catch up if you don't get any successful games, but Shaco NEEDS a gank or he will be really useless


Basically, these days Shaco is considered a troll pick. I like to win in pubs with troll picks so I do play him now and again







Gonna play some Eve tonight if I can tear myself away from GW2 beta


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Basically, these days Shaco is considered a troll pick. I like to win in pubs with troll picks so I do play him now and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna play some Eve tonight if I can tear myself away from GW2 beta


I completely disagree. I main top lane and there is nothing more terrifying than a good enemy shaco. Shaco is just really hard to play, but if you master him nothing can stop you.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I completely disagree. I main top lane and there is nothing more terrifying than a good enemy shaco. Shaco is just really hard to play, but if you master him nothing can stop you.


And that's where I disagree; he's easily stopped if your team is willing to coordinate at the start and through the early game. Just people won't so he appears like he can be unstoppable. Not saying he doesn't have his games, but overall he's just a wasted pick in draft mode.

Edit: And that's why this game is awesome, because you can have opinions on champs and there is really no wrong answer unless you do something completely absurd like AD Ahri or along those lines.


----------



## bigal1542

Good point. Only problem is that there is no counter for him popping up in the back bushes of a lane and jumping out to gank, that is unless you hang on your tower. But yeah, if you play enough against him he isn't too bad. I have seen a few lately that have been stellar players and just carry their team... and this is with guys who are all 1700ish elo minimum and all have many hours logged against shacos.


----------



## Myrtl

I wish they would increase the amount of time you earned IP when playing custom games. I have been having a lot of fun playing proven grounds lately. I do feel kind of bad when I earn 0 IP after a match.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I wish they would increase the amount of time you earned IP when playing custom games. I have been having a lot of fun playing proven grounds lately. I do feel kind of bad when I earn 0 IP after a match.


I think they should just make proving grounds a real queue. I bet it would be more popular than dominion lol


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I wish they would increase the amount of time you earned IP when playing custom games. I have been having a lot of fun playing proven grounds lately. I do feel kind of bad when I earn 0 IP after a match.


I hear ya, fortunately I've played enough that IP is no longer an issue








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Good point. Only problem is that there is no counter for him popping up in the back bushes of a lane and jumping out to gank, that is unless you hang on your tower. But yeah, if you play enough against him he isn't too bad. I have seen a few lately that have been stellar players and just carry their team... and this is with guys who are all 1700ish elo minimum and all have many hours logged against shacos.


Even with those kind of hours it doesn't guarantee they've learned the proper way to counter Shaco, AKA know all the places to ward to stay safe. It should only take 2-3 wards if you're top, 2 mid, and 2 bot (3 depending on how brave their Shaco is). If you keep wards up, freeze lanes, and your jungler is active you'll minimize Shaco's impact. The big thing is ensuring as little impact as possible within the first 5-10 minutes. Losing a little CS early in your lane to stay back at 2:15-3:00 is worth not giving Shaco FB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I think they should just make proving grounds a real queue. I bet it would be more popular than dominion lol


Agreed.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like HoN just made all their heroes (technically all non-early-access heroes). They must be getting desperate. Would be nice if LoL followed suit.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Looks like HoN just made all their heroes (technically all non-early-access heroes). They must be getting desperate. Would be nice if LoL followed suit.


You mean release every champ they mean to give the community? Ideally it'd be great if LoL stopped making them, but it does kind of make the game special in that it's always evolving. I'd say the community at large likes that aspect, so I don't see them stopping.

Edit: Plus they make a killing.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yea but other champions you can catch up if you don't get any successful games, but Shaco NEEDS a gank or he will be really useless


its not true. or atleast not apply to all champs. shaco is useless due to lack of cc. it's not malphite, alistar, malz or ashe. his box is so easy to destroy before it will work. brands pillar or tryns spin and bb jack. and the knife? well.... nc.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> its not true. or atleast not apply to all champs. shaco is useless due to lack of cc. it's not malphite, alistar, malz or ashe. his box is so easy to destroy before it will work. brands pillar or tryns spin and bb jack. and the knife? well.... nc.


He said other, not all. There are plenty of champs who need kills and CS to be useful, but Shaco's kit of abilities just really don't bring anything to a teamfight unless he waits and manages to catch the ranged carry in a 1v1.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> And that's where I disagree; he's easily stopped if your team is willing to coordinate at the start and through the early game. Just people won't so he appears like he can be unstoppable. Not saying he doesn't have his games, but overall he's just a wasted pick in draft mode.
> Edit: And that's why this game is awesome, because you can have opinions on champs and there is really no wrong answer *unless you do something completely absurd like AD Ahri or along those lines.*


Would you consider AD Janna, AD Soraka, AD Sona, AD Taric, AD Orianna, AP Nasus, AP Corki, AP Sivir, AP MF, or AP Mumu completely absurd?


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Would you consider AD Janna, AD Soraka, AD Sona, AD Taric, AD Orianna, AP Nasus, AP Corki, AP Sivir, AP MF, or AP Mumu completely absurd?


Ap mumu is the way to go if you are getting fed.
I've also had some fun with ad taric and I've also seen very good ap nasus players


----------



## doomlord52

Well, after hearing about the Darius glitch, a friend and I set out to see what else can be done... this is the first thing we found so far.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You mean release every champ they mean to give the community? Ideally it'd be great if LoL stopped making them, but it does kind of make the game special in that it's always evolving. I'd say the community at large likes that aspect, so I don't see them stopping.
> Edit: Plus they make a killing.


League has to do something, they reached critical mass a few months ago for account creation. People are picking up the game and seeing the insurmountable task of unlocking content.

HoN making all of their heroes free wasn't really a move to compete with anyone, just a last ditch effort to keep at least enough players online to pop ques.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> League has to do something, they reached critical mass a few months ago for account creation. People are picking up the game and seeing the insurmountable task of unlocking content.
> HoN making all of their heroes free wasn't really a move to compete with anyone, just a last ditch effort to keep at least enough players online to pop ques.


HoN was initially going to go with something like a core selection of always free heroes (refunded to anyone who bought them) and a free rotation. I wonder what made them change their minds. This could have been influence from the convenience of Dota 2. They also reduced the silver price of skins so skins that were borderline unobtainable with silver coins became affordable.

Hands up if you've got a massive amount of excess IP because you've finished all your rune pages you have all the champions you like. There is nothing to spend IP on after that point other than new champions (only if you like them).


----------



## S.M.

I've played 1600 games and I only have about 60% of the content unlocked, and I've spent about $100, but mostly skins. I don't think I unlocked many champs with money.

It sort of hit me hard when I tried to get my friend to play with me...and she had to play for 300 hours to get to level 30 and 20hr/week to just to keep up with new champion releases. Now imagine if you are behind with 0 champions unlocked, with a champion released every 2 weeks...how many hours are you honestly comfortable with dedicating a week to catch up with the champion pool in league?

The opposite argument is that I should just play low level games with her, but that itself is a 300 hour commitment I have to play with her of unenjoyable gaming (for me). It's like tutorial mode for 300 hours just to play with a friend.

30hr/week is a pretty steep commitment even for jobs that pay money, and 30hr/week wont unlock the majority of leagues content anytime soon.


----------



## TrustKill




----------



## CravinR1

Smurf acount i'm sure


----------



## TrustKill

Smurf account with 936 wins?


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Would you consider AD Janna, AD Soraka, AD Sona, AD Taric, AD AS AP Orianna, AP Nasus, AP Corki, AP Sivir, AP MF, or AP Mumu completely absurd?


fixed


----------



## CravinR1

Just group with low level friend(s) to play lower leagues


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just group with low level friend(s) to play lower leagues


This works?? I thought it was the other way around. Groups with the highest player?!?


----------



## TheOddOne

It does work, and the other way around


----------



## Blizlake

Doesn't it calculate a rough skill average for the group and add some extra ? At least on ranked I think it goes like that...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I hate people who play Shaco in blind pick, a.k.a Andyroo89


hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Simca

AP amumu is really strong. If he hits the entire team with his ult then only a really weak team will lose.

That said, I had this troll yi choose jungle last second even though I had chosen Shin Jow jungle at the very start..I say OK, play on thinking I can make this work. Then bot lane Ezreal starts crying cuz he's not getting help, despite me ganking successfully mid relentlessly and top. Master Yi is herp derping away pushing lanes and killing OUR jungle. I had to invade the other jungle just to get some creeps, but still never said anything all game. We start pushing hard and get to 2 of their inhibitors and Ezreal's like forget that and starts intent feeding running into turrets and letting the enemy last hit him and get gold. Yi had Quadra Zeals and does absolutely no damage. The enemy team hits late game and I can't 1v5 them anymore and our Ahri and other guy just give the enemy team stupid kills by joining Yi and Ezreal in ****** team fights. I'm left to fight off 3v1 under tower and pull off 2 impressive turn arounds, but it's too late, our team is too bad and then start AFKing at fountain and I'm not gonna' protect a tower 5v1.

It just really irks me when this happens. I was having a great game and these looney tunes just wreck it.



Go figure, look at the Ezreal. I'm just saying man. I'm just saying.

By the way, if my post "sounds weird" it's because I had to carefully word it to avoid any possible negative brownie points.


----------



## Degree

I go AP Amumu sometimes, and nothing is wrong with it.
Do the Azingy build








3 Doran Rings + Abby Scepter, build tanky afterwise


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I go AP Amumu sometimes, and nothing is wrong with it.
> Do the Azingy build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Doran Rings + Abby Scepter, build tanky afterwise


then FoN for HP regen, maybe that frozen shield thing too.


----------



## Degree

Anyone know how hard is it to get a SMITE Beta invite?
I've been trying to get one for weeks with no luck


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> hehehehehehehehe


Tryhard laugh







no wonder you got more losses than wins. HEHEHEHEHE Karma !


----------



## Jotun

Heyo, LoL name is Fiarwire.

I main mostly assassins, (Akali, Nocturne) but right now I love AP Galio, and sometimes I offtank\bruiser Olaf.

Only level 26 though ;c


----------



## 179232

What are your opinions on Brand vs Morgana?


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Anyone know how hard is it to get a SMITE Beta invite?
> I've been trying to get one for weeks with no luck


its not hard at all.. but smite is crap. try to look for someone that just got in and as for a code. every new beta tester is granted with another two codes to invite someone.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> What are your opinions on Brand vs Morgana?


Morgana is easier in my opinion, but if you master brand he is going to be better.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Tryhard laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder you got more losses than wins. HEHEHEHEHE Karma !


Oh, you Koreans, and your humor


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> What are your opinions on Brand vs Morgana?


Morgana wins in every scenario, played correctly.


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> its not hard at all.. but smite is crap. try to look for someone that just got in and as for a code. every new beta tester is granted with another two codes to invite someone.


I wouldn't say it's crap, but it needs alot more work to be any good and competetive. And at the moment the game is really unbalanced.


----------



## Degree

So does anyone have an invite they can give me?


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> So does anyone have an invite they can give me?


well, who knows. anyway its LoL club


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> What are your opinions on Brand vs Morgana?


Morgana has a much higher skill cap than brand. You need to know when to go in for ult and when to snare whom. Brand is a spray and pray caster.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Morgana has a much higher skill cap than brand. You need to know when to go in for ult and when to snare whom. Brand is a spray and pray caster.


Brand is more based on timing of skills and the ult. He is viewed as having a higher skillcap. Morg only really has one skillshot and an ult where you just Zhonas in anyways. She is relatively easy to master. Brand on the other hand has so much you can do with that it takes a while to really learn the ins and outs of his gameplay.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Brand is way harder to play.

His ult doesn't even know how to prioritize targets :|

Brand has a skill shot stun, which requires a previous skill to hit.

His W is easy to hit for the stun, but you lose the damage output if you open up with W.

His E's range is too short.


----------



## Blizlake

damn I had some fun tonight with friends. We went with following composition for several matches:
Malphite (glacial skin)
Anivia
Ashe
Sejuani
Nunu

BEST.MATCHES.EVER.


----------



## Kebeno

I don't get it, people say shaco fails at endgame, but in fact every game at endgame I wreck the game and carry the whole team.(playing as shaco).I work a AD damage build. I'm not sure if this changes in higher lvl games like lvl 30 summoners as they have more experience and probably use team chat to counter and gank shaco. But overall there is a certain way I play shaco and that is moving everywhere across the map and separating the enemy team so my team can go and kill.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> I don't get it, people say shaco fails at endgame, but in fact every game at endgame I wreck the game and carry the whole team.(playing as shaco).I work a AD damage build. I'm not sure if this changes in higher lvl games like lvl 30 summoners as they have more experience and probably use team chat to counter and gank shaco. But overall there is a certain way I play shaco and that is moving everywhere across the map and separating the enemy team so my team can go and kill.


The main problem is that you have to go squishy to do damage or tanky to stay alive. He doesn't really work as both like other junglers :/


----------



## Kebeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> The main problem is that you have to go squishy to do damage or tanky to stay alive. He doesn't really work as both like other junglers :/


Yes, he does have to go squishy to deal any sort of damage, but also he has a awesome escape ability. And also a ultimate that makes him hard to see.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> Yes, he does have to go squishy to deal any sort of damage, but also he has a awesome escape ability. And also a ultimate that makes him hard to see.


But in that tanky/damage tradeoff, if you stun him you can usually blow him up in less than a second with focus. The real reason he is a terror is his ganks. Oh man do I hate those. I guess he also lacks real CC which is almost needed for certain types of champs now.


----------



## 179232

Just played the most annoying game ever... Lasted 70 minutes.

Our team destroyed pretty much every turret except the Nexus ones in the first ~25 minutes. Then for the next 35 minutes, instead of regrouping and taking the enemy's nexus head on, my team spread out and got themselves killed. Nobody did anything. They didn't even understand English so nobody could really communicate.

Then at the last 10 minutes, I was guarding our base since Tristana was coming, and all 4 others were just spread out doing nothing. The other 4 on the other team were at their base. Then Tristana kills me and literally solo's both turrets and the Nexus by herself with no team support, and we lose.

Worst game I have ever played in LoL to date. They didn't even Recall when they saw Tristana killed me and started taking out our turrets.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> I don't get it, people say shaco fails at endgame, but in fact every game at endgame I wreck the game and carry the whole team.(playing as shaco).I work a AD damage build. I'm not sure if this changes in higher lvl games like lvl 30 summoners as they have more experience and probably use team chat to counter and gank shaco. But overall there is a certain way I play shaco and that is moving everywhere across the map and separating the enemy team so my team can go and kill.
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is that you have to go squishy to do damage or tanky to stay alive. He doesn't really work as both like other junglers :/
Click to expand...

A good shaco can usually be pretty dangerous even late game, but at least Riven cuts through him very quickly without taking much damage late-game, and Gragas doesn't have much trouble either. Those are the champs I mostly play, so can't comment on others


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> The main problem is that you have to go squishy to do damage or tanky to stay alive. He doesn't really work as both like other junglers :/


In a way you're right depends who gets fed on their team if it is a AP champ I just throw a hexdrinker (later maul) and whits end and finish my build. With AD I will just throw a thornmail and go AD/AS after that.


----------



## hollowtek

hmm when I get home i'm going to troll a bit with AP gangplank...

dominion build:

1. DFG
2. Lich Bane
3. Ionia Boots
4. Deathcap
5. CDR item


wow i trolled so hard and we won. simply epic ults... LOL.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Would you consider AD Janna, AD Soraka, AD Sona, AD Taric, AD Orianna, AP Nasus, AP Corki, AP Sivir, AP MF, or AP Mumu completely absurd?


If the other team has a competent player in that role in an elo that isn't below 1200, then I'd say yes. Obviously I've seen some of these work, mainly AD Janna, AD Sona and AP Amumu, but they just won't give you consistent results unless you're playing against, excuse my French, those who are mentally uncapable of coherent thought.

Don't get me wrong, I love trolling and winning as much as the next guy. I'm just willing to admit that these are far from viable when playing against someone at the same skill level, normally being the reason your team loses hence the term trolling.


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

As long as you build a little built tanky, AP Amumu is pretty freaking good.

Anyways, does anyone have an AP champ that I should take on? I have been playing a lot of Annie, Twisted Fate, Katarina, Morgana, and Mordekaiser. I would consider myself pretty well trained with each, but I was wondering if there are any other AP champs that I should consider (I do well with champs that have a stun/snare or don't use mana).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FahrenheitGTI*
> 
> As long as you build a little built tanky, AP Amumu is pretty freaking good.
> Anyways, does anyone have an AP champ that I should take on? I have been playing a lot of Annie, Twisted Fate, Katarina, Morgana, and Mordekaiser. I would consider myself pretty well trained with each, but I was wondering if there are any other AP champs that I should consider (I do well with champs that have a stun/snare or don't use mana).


Karthus, Ahri, Ryze, Vlad, Kennen, Rumble, Anivia, Kassadin

People keep saying certain characters can be played different ways really well and I never said they couldn't be. I said against someone of equal skill who has a champ meant for that role with a normal build, like a Nocturne or Maokai, you are likely going to lose more often than not. I don't see what is so hard to grasp about this...

THEY CAN BE GOOD SOMETIMES, BUT AGAINST SOMEONE OF YOUR OWN SKILL WITH A PROPER SETUP YOU ARE MORE LIKELY TO LOSE THAN WIN.

Caps so people can see it; understanding not included.


----------



## Bastyn99

Just played a game that was set up to fail right from the beginning. I was unsure what to pick so when the counter said I had 2 seconds left to pick a champion (was gonna take Ashe and go AD carry) it just suddenly locked me in as Lee Sin. So we had no real AD carry. But luckily I had a RL friend playing as Ali support, so we decided just to go with it. Then our mid lane Fiddle got mad because he was getting ganked, and decided to ragequit after 10 min or so. I was so sure we were gonna loose. But, here is how the game turned out:



Lee Sin AD Carry too stronk !


----------



## TheOddOne

Bigal doesn't always play with me, but when he does, I stopped LoL


----------



## Ali67219

We should organize some ranked teams for OCN on league of legends. Anyone who is interested, pm me on OCN, add me on steam (Id: ali67219) or just add me on league of legends (ign: ali67219)

Thank you


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> We should organize some ranked teams for OCN on league of legends. Anyone who is interested, pm me on OCN, add me on steam (Id: ali67219) or just add me on league of legends (ign: ali67219)
> Thank you


Hey man, we actually have an OCN team which I made but nobody is ever online for it :/

Feel free to make another and invite me though! Fatty Al In game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Bigal doesn't always play with me, but when he does, I stopped LoL


I haven't played an OCN game in a while







Nobody ever responds if I ask in chat lol


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey man, we actually have an OCN team which I made but nobody is ever online for it :/
> Feel free to make another and invite me though! Fatty Al In game
> I haven't played an OCN game in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ever responds if I ask in chat lol


Ya, cuz you always go online at like midnight, or maybe people too busy going out to watch TDKR?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey man, we actually have an OCN team which I made but nobody is ever online for it :/
> Feel free to make another and invite me though! Fatty Al In game
> I haven't played an OCN game in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody ever responds if I ask in chat lol


I stopped reading the OCN chat room cuz no one ever responds when I'm on, and I hardly see anyone on that I've played with previously from the thread. Why you never on brony?


----------



## Degree

When I talk on it, no one replies so I just gave up


----------



## rctrucker

This Friday, starting around 10PM CST, I will be playing league for about... 24hours or so.

ARAMs, Solo-Q, and a lot of the new champion. I'll try to remember to join the chan when I get home, but I keep forgetting after I reinstalled LOL.

I'll also be streaming for this whole time and giving away stuff, as long as I reach my follower/likes goal.


----------



## 179232

Just played a few games with Fiddlesticks. Now, keep in mind that I am new and have only been playing LoL for a few weeks, but in my opinion he seems slightly OP.

If there are 2 champions next to each other, just use your E and they will both fall from 100% HP to 50% HP. And the cooldown is only 10 seconds.

Also, with W he regains a ton of HP and damages the enemy. It's also pretty nice to use on Baron or Dragon.

His Q is also kind of OP. If used on a champion he basically runs around senselessly for 3 seconds, allowing you to use your W and E very quickly on him, and then you still have enough time to charge your ultimate and kill him very fast.

Also, wth? His ultimate does so much damage!! In large team fights, I usually just let my team handle the first few seconds, and I sneak behind them or to the side of them and use my ultimate. It does so much damage that they either die instantly or have to run away with under 25% HP, even if they were close to full.

I found that his only weakness is when someone stuns him or knocks him into the air, like Alistar.

I'll try him out a bit more tonight though. I get quite a bit of kills while using him though. With Morgana I usually get 2/0/X or 3/0/X since I play it very safe and usually only stun and W to help my team out. With Fiddlesticks I tend to get 7-8 kills, but also 1-2 deaths.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Just played a few games with Fiddlesticks. Now, keep in mind that I am new and have only been playing LoL for a few weeks, but in my opinion he seems slightly OP.
> If there are 2 champions next to each other, just use your E and they will both fall from 100% HP to 50% HP. And the cooldown is only 10 seconds.
> Also, with W he regains a ton of HP and damages the enemy. It's also pretty nice to use on Baron or Dragon.
> His Q is also kind of OP. If used on a champion he basically runs around senselessly for 3 seconds, allowing you to use your W and E very quickly on him, and then you still have enough time to charge your ultimate and kill him very fast.
> Also, wth? His ultimate does so much damage!! In large team fights, I usually just let my team handle the first few seconds, and I sneak behind them or to the side of them and use my ultimate. It does so much damage that they either die instantly or have to run away with under 25% HP, even if they were close to full.
> I found that his only weakness is when someone stuns him or knocks him into the air, like Alistar.
> I'll try him out a bit more tonight though. I get quite a bit of kills while using him though. With Morgana I usually get 2/0/X or 3/0/X since I play it very safe and usually only stun and W to help my team out. With Fiddlesticks I tend to get 7-8 kills, but also 1-2 deaths.


If you can play Fiddlesticks well enough, it is very hard to stop him. Once his channel has finished on his ult you can't stop it, so it has to be stunned during the channel. A good Fiddlesticks won't let you see him channel so once he's in its time to run, especially when he has a Zhonya's hourglass. People tend not to play him too often because he is a jungler that "needs" blue buff, and the mid lane normally needs it too. But if you have a Vlad, Kennen, or Katarina mid then it won't matter as much. If you enjoy him definitely work on getting better with him, a good Fiddle is scary.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Also, wth? His ultimate does so much damage!! In large team fights, I usually just let my team handle the first few seconds, and I sneak behind them or to the side of them and use my ultimate. It does so much damage that they either die instantly or have to run away with under 25% HP, even if they were close to full.


Yeah, a good fiddlesticks ulti guarantees a good 8k+ damage...
Just played a game with this imba Fiddlesticks, I think he got like 3 quadras...


----------



## RedRay81

Bought Zyra , played first game , aka last game with her.

In nine competitive play ( around 1800-2000 invisible ELO ) I managed to swing a 17/1/5 against a under performing veigar.

Why will integer play her again? The only reason I would ever play her is to troll at Lv 1. Ignite mid run to tower for execuatin than use passive for 475 true damage for kill.

Back to topic why I think she will not be banned over Morgana. Her ult is a joke. Fast pase zing lt with a small knock up. Not to mention joke damage.

Her q dose less than e. let's analyze that. E offers snare, q is purely for damage. Snare dose more than spell for damage?????

Her seeds will be nerfed for a longer spawn time for sure. Early game she offers high harass at lv3 hold not lose to most people. But once engaged she offers little to no escape spells.

Late game she has to be positioned way too dangerously close to the opposing team to offer max dmg. Her snare has to hit first to enable. But her seed has a much less tolerant range than snare forcing her to be closer up ( within range of most snare slows and stuns.)

Rotation for max damage is w,w,q,e,r,q,e
Or alternately with max cdr w,w,e,q,r,e,q
In a nominal fight situation no time to position. E,r,w,w,q,e,q
Or. R,e,w,w,q,e,q

No survivabiity utilities but snare and wasting ult, easy to predict 1 v 1 engages due to short range on e and w

Predicted max ban time less than 2 weeks after initial release.

Solo que rating - 2/5
Matching team comp - 4/5

Don't buy unless u have overly abundant ip


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Bought Zyra , played first game , aka last game with her.
> In nine competitive play ( around 1800-2000 invisible ELO ) I managed to swing a 17/1/5 against a under performing veigar.
> Why will integer play her again? The only reason I would ever play her is to troll at Lv 1. Ignite mid run to tower for execuatin than use passive for 475 true damage for kill.
> Back to topic why I think she will not be banned over Morgana. Her ult is a joke. Fast pase zing lt with a small knock up. Not to mention joke damage.
> Her q dose less than e. let's analyze that. E offers snare, q is purely for damage. Snare dose more than spell for damage?????
> Her seeds will be nerfed for a longer spawn time for sure. Early game she offers high harass at lv3 hold not lose to most people. But once engaged she offers little to no escape spells.
> Late game she has to be positioned way too dangerously close to the opposing team to offer max dmg. Her snare has to hit first to enable. But her seed has a much less tolerant range than snare forcing her to be closer up ( within range of most snare slows and stuns.)
> Rotation for max damage is w,w,q,e,r,q,e
> Or alternately with max cdr w,w,e,q,r,e,q
> In a nominal fight situation no time to position. E,r,w,w,q,e,q
> Or. R,e,w,w,q,e,q
> No survivabiity utilities but snare and wasting ult, easy to predict 1 v 1 engages due to short range on e and w
> Predicted max ban time less than 2 weeks after initial release.
> Solo que rating - 2/5
> Matching team comp - 4/5
> Don't buy unless u have overly abundant ip


Yea I tried her out one PBE, and like I said awhile back on this thread, her late game isn't good.
I'd say she'd be on my last list of mids I'll play

Kennen - Anivia - Morg - Vlad - Karthus - Ahri - Swain - Ryze - Cass - Veigar - Lux - Fizz - Orianna - Zyra
.
From my prefered to my least preferred on the champions I own, however I don't own Zyra, but that would be where she would stand on my list.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> *snip* Rotation for max damage is w,w,q,e,r,q,e


Well, thanks for the feed back on her. I do have two questions. With Q having a delay, can you Q, W, W and get both W off before Q activates or can you W, Q, W to activate both seeds with Q? Also, after you place a seed down, how long does it take someone to stomp on it? Thanks!

Silly question.. If you drop a seed then Q and E the seed with BOTH abilities activating the seed at the same time do you win LoL?


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Well, thanks for the feed back on her. I do have two questions. With Q having a delay, can you Q, W, W and get both W off before Q activates or can you W, Q, W to activate both seeds with Q? Also, after you place a seed down, how long does it take someone to stomp on it? Thanks!
> Silly question.. If you drop a seed then Q and E the seed with BOTH abilities activating the seed at the same time do you win LoL?


With smart cast yes. Yes press qww simultaneously will hit both seeds

Take note that q had longer range. If u q in higher range area than w you will walk causing the seed to be split second late. Only take this approach if they are vry close to you. Buch like Cassiopeia


----------



## rctrucker

Personally, I think she has the potential to dominate low elo solo-Q.

Her early game is very strong, and with a decent player mid, you should be able to secure a couple kills before you even get your utl.

Secondly, she offers free warding, which makes up for some of her lack of escape, and she is VERY strong ganking other lanes.

I had a good time with her, and if you get a good start, she snowballs similar to Cass, but with more team fight utility and less raw single target damage. We had an Alistar both games and the combo of her ult and alistar is unstoppable in team fights.

First game I went 8/8/12

Second game I went 12/7/14? Something like that.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Personally, I think she has the potential to dominate low elo solo-Q.
> Her early game is very strong, and with a decent player mid, you should be able to secure a couple kills before you even get your utl.
> Secondly, she offers free warding, which makes up for some of her lack of escape, and she is VERY strong ganking other lanes.
> I had a good time with her, and if you get a good start, she snowballs similar to Cass, but with more team fight utility and less raw single target damage. We had an Alistar both games and the combo of her ult and alistar is unstoppable in team fights.
> First game I went 8/8/12
> Second game I went 12/7/14? Something like that.


In low ELO she's a comit compared to the black hole that twisted fate and veigar are.

Cass is a much stronger mid.

Your deaths prove my point that she's very very hard to position correctly even in the hands of a good player


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> In low ELO she's a comit compared to the black hole that twisted fate and veigar are.
> Cass is a much stronger mid.
> Your deaths prove my point that she's very very hard to position correctly even in the hands of a good player


Her positioning is tough, but I was building like a glass cannon. I didn't build WOTA, rylias, or ROA, so she might be better if she has some HP/armor/resist. Keep in mind, those were my first two, and ONLY 2 games with her. When you have ~ 20% more wins than losses, you typically get better players in normals.

She is similar to Kassadin in that way. You need to get in, spam CD's/burst, and get out. Like veigar, she counters initiates like rammus/udyr/singed/skarner. Rooting a tank, even if it is out in front of their team, can change a team fight if the tank doesn't get a stun/taunt/toss on someone.

I like playing her, simply because she has a very high skill cap. If you chain her abilities well, you can be a force.

All in all, I'd put her on par with orianna.


----------



## NuFon

I myself think she has an extremely good early game and this will often lead to a very good lategame because of the feed she gets midlane, because when you are solo Q'ing there is no way the mid is going to be competant. Or not 9/10 times.
Atm she is the best way to farm elo I think, but I reckon she will get nerfed in the upcoming patch.

ON TO ANOTHER TOPIC: What do you guys think of the new xin? I think his early game is really strong and can dominate most characters. But he really lacks that lategame, I dont know but he always seems to fall off.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Ya, cuz you always go online at like midnight, or maybe people too busy going out to watch TDKR?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I stopped reading the OCN chat room cuz no one ever responds when I'm on, and I hardly see anyone on that I've played with previously from the thread. Why you never on brony?


Hey guys, I will be online earlier in the next few weeks. I have been staying up late having fun, but now that real life is starting soon, I'll have to go to bed earlier


----------



## Zackcy

I love playing Darius. Can't wait to buy him.


----------



## Simca




----------



## TheOddOne

PM me yo skype bigal, so I know when you're online to log into LoL


----------



## CravinR1

Please add me on LoL and skype:

*LoL*
Remaj
XxRaGiNcAjUnXx

*Skype*
cravin.r1


----------



## prznar1

OMG... played aram... played with somekind of TOTAL NOOB riven with 2k elo that was crying about my rush to banshee... (well, we were playing against 4 aps + sion ad that had a stun.... and i was playing kata) -_-' how is this possible that stupid and toxic player like him can have such high elo and i dont? someone carried him? :/


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> OMG... played aram... played with somekind of TOTAL NOOB riven with 2k elo that was crying about my rush to banshee... (well, we were playing against 4 aps + sion ad that had a stun.... and i was playing kata) -_-' how is this possible that stupid and toxic player like him can have such high elo and i dont? someone carried him? :/


But.. but.. but... Kat doesn't has manas


----------



## NuFon

Quicksilver sash works better for her, and its cheaper


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Quicksilver sash works better for her, and its cheaper


His reason for getting the banshee was to completely block sion's stun that would interrupt kat while she used her ult. Of course, then he had the problem of avoiding any and all spells to keep the bubble from popping until he was able to use her ult and hope someone's aoe doesn't "accidently" pop the bubble before sion tries to stun.

That's a pretty hard call to make if the sion ONLY uses the stun to stop kat ult. You have to either kill sion first or force him to use the stun so you can use the ult. My Opinion, built damage and harass with bouncing blades till the Sion messed up and used his stun. Then you can pounce instantly with the higher damage ult (because you built dmg).

Also, I was looking at katarina's ratios on the wiki.... Everyone plays her as AP but she has much higher AD ratios. Yes, you will do less damage with shunpo, but bouncing blade and death lotus will do a lot more damage than if you built ap.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> OMG... played aram... played with somekind of TOTAL NOOB riven with 2k elo that was crying about my rush to banshee... (well, we were playing against 4 aps + sion ad that had a stun.... and i was playing kata) -_-' how is this possible that stupid and toxic player like him can have such high elo and i dont? someone carried him? :/


HMMMMM

I wouldn't use banshee in ARAM, it is 100% team fight, and initiation on Kat? Well, you shouldn't have to worry about that with Shunpo. I would go abyssal if you want the MR, honestly I have carried some ARAMs with Kat and just gone Hextech revolver into CDR boots and a deathcap. One game I think I was like 16/4/22.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> His reason for getting the banshee was to completely block sion's stun that would interrupt kat while she used her ult. Of course, then he had the problem of avoiding any and all spells to keep the bubble from popping until he was able to use her ult and hope someone's aoe doesn't "accidently" pop the bubble before sion tries to stun.
> That's a pretty hard call to make if the sion ONLY uses the stun to stop kat ult. You have to either kill sion first or force him to use the stun so you can use the ult. My Opinion, built damage and harass with bouncing blades till the Sion messed up and used his stun. Then you can pounce instantly with the higher damage ult (because you built dmg).
> Also, I was looking at katarina's ratios on the wiki.... Everyone plays her as AP but she has much higher AD ratios. Yes, you will do less damage with shunpo, but bouncing blade and death lotus will do a lot more damage than if you built ap.


The problem with that is that all of her damage is magic though. If you build Rylai's and WOTA, you're getting an AOE slow and stupid amounts of spell vamp from her ult. If you build Frozen Mallet and BT, you're not getting either of those except on basic attacks, which Kat isn't good at.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> HMMMMM
> I wouldn't use banshee in ARAM, it is 100% team fight, and initiation on Kat? Well, you shouldn't have to worry about that with Shunpo. I would go abyssal if you want the MR, honestly I have carried some ARAMs with Kat and just gone Hextech revolver into CDR boots and a deathcap. One game I think I was like 16/4/22.


no, its not that. sion was always waiting for me to ult with his stun. + untill i didnt had banshee i was gaining deaths in 2:1 d:k ratio. after i was simply owning.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> The problem with that is that all of her damage is magic though. If you build Rylai's and WOTA, you're getting an AOE slow and stupid amounts of spell vamp from her ult. If you build Frozen Mallet and BT, you're not getting either of those except on basic attacks, which Kat isn't good at.


Well, that makes sense. There just isn't that many decent AD items other than BT and Maw for kat. You would still have to pick up the Rylai's for the slow and probably void staff and you are now a hybrid!

Don't shoot me if I messed up the math, did some rounding and not add her passive damage from W to any below







.

So gun, Rylai, void, BT (full stack), Maw is 15k gold. Thats 195 AD and 220 AP.
Bouncing Blade dmg: 433
Shunpo:405
Death Lotus: 233 dmg per dagger
2325 MAX (if all 10 daggers hit the same person)

Total: 3163 to one person before resists. But your auto atks do 305 dmg when you're waiting for cooldowns unless you're getting kills/assists and resetting your cooldowns.

While a WOTA, Rylai, void, deathcap, DFG is 14k gold. Thats 585 AP (not counting masteries).
Bouncing Blade dmg: 405
Shunpo: 679
Death Lotus: 226.25 dmg per dagger
2263 MAX (if all 10 daggers hit the same person)

Total: 3347 + DFG dmg to one person before resists. But your auto atks do 111 dmg when you're waiting for cooldowns unless you're getting kills/assists and resetting your cooldowns.

So, I can see how the AP can be more effective unless someone has a better hybrid build. I guess you could get two BTs instead of a Maw because that would drop the cost 300 gold and add about 45 AD if the BT is fully stacked. (Yes, slow work day)


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, I can see how the AP can be more effective unless someone has a better hybrid build. I guess you could get two BTs instead of a Maw because that would drop the cost 300 gold and add about 45 AD if the BT is fully stacked. *(Yes, slow work day)*


Glad I'm not the only one lol.

As far as Kat goes though, the sole purpose of her is to shunpo a squishy and ult. You should get at least one kill, if not 2 or 3. If you don't get a kill you should with your dagger after. This resets your shunpo and dagger meaning you can do your combo again. Kat relies 100% on timing and position, and if you screw up either you will render yourself useless. This is why you build her AP, because if you don't get a kill from your ult, you're screwed. You aren't there to be auto attacking because she isn't an AD carry. You need to deal as much damage as you can as quickly as you can.

I usually build Rylai's, WOTA, unless I'm dominating early then I'll get Mejai's. After that it depends on the game. If I'm destroying them with little retaliation, stack AP through Deathcap otherwise I'll build tankier through Randuins and Sprit Visage. Tank Kat is the way I usually end up going because even if my ult gets interrupted, I have enough CDR that I can dish out good damage with basic abilities and get my CDs refreshed.


----------



## NuFon

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=784497
The new champion, arch enemy of leona or something


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=784497
> The new champion, arch enemy of leona or something


Yea I saw yesterday, she looks interesting.
When I look at her, the first thing that comes to mind is Irelia.
Hopefully she's a support, we haven't had a support in forever, but looks unlikely she will be a support due to her weapon/blade.


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like an AP fighter.


----------



## NuFon

I didnt think Leona would be a support either, I thought she would be more of a top character. Maybe if her spells had ad ratios.


----------



## Crunkles

I heard they were coming out with a new AD carry, not sure if she's it though. Haven't kept up on the upcoming releases in LoL for a while.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> I didnt think Leona would be a support either, I thought she would be more of a top character. Maybe if her spells had ad ratios.


The trouble with playing Leona (in solo queue) is that allies do not always remember to hit sunlit enemies. If she could activate them herself, she could hold her own in a fight.


----------



## rctrucker

I figure this is as good a place as any.

Between the time D3 came out and now, my computer is having issues running LOL.

Keep in mind, all the specs are in my sig rig.

The issue is not low FPS, but sharp FPS drops. I run 100+ FPS but every 10-15 seconds it drops to 30, then right back up. This causes a stutter in the game and hurts last hits/skill shots/ect.

I have reinstalled drivers, tried beta drivers, reinstalled the game, tried a multitude of settings on my GPU including Vsync and power options, all with no luck.

Is anyone else experiencing this in game?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I figure this is as good a place as any.
> Between the time D3 came out and now, my computer is having issues running LOL.
> Keep in mind, all the specs are in my sig rig.
> The issue is not low FPS, but sharp FPS drops. I run 100+ FPS but every 10-15 seconds it drops to 30, then right back up. This causes a stutter in the game and hurts last hits/skill shots/ect.
> I have reinstalled drivers, tried beta drivers, reinstalled the game, tried a multitude of settings on my GPU including Vsync and power options, all with no luck.
> Is anyone else experiencing this in game?


I had this exact same problem about a year ago. It disappeared after several driver updates.


----------



## Blizlake

I have some weird drops too... My fps is usually a steady 60 (v-sync) but it sometimes drops to high 20's for a second. The same thing happens without v-sync too, so that's not the problem.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I had this exact same problem about a year ago. It disappeared after several driver updates.


I was thinking it was client or driver related. I guess I can try to stick it out for a couple more updates. Same thing with ATI cards?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was thinking it was client or driver related. I guess I can try to stick it out for a couple more updates. Same thing with ATI cards?


If it's happening to ATI users too (as noted by the ATI user after my post) then I'd be more suspicious of Riot's client. The previous time something like this happened it was exclusive to nvidia though.


----------



## TumbleDryLo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The trouble with playing Leona (in solo queue) is that allies do not always remember to hit sunlit enemies. If she could activate them herself, she could hold her own in a fight.


It would be nice if abilities like Leona created "notifications", like and icon or something that easily shows the enemy champion has been lit by the sun.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> PM me yo skype bigal, so I know when you're online to log into LoL


It varies so much by day. I would only be in skype when I got online anyways









Just be in the chat and that'll better even.

Warning that I am gonna be on vacation for threeish weeks starting today so I won't be on much if at all.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If it's happening to ATI users too (as noted by the ATI user after my post) then I'd be more suspicious of Riot's client. The previous time something like this happened it was exclusive to nvidia though.


Sad times, I hate the stutter, if I could lock it at 60 it would be amazing.

I was watching people stream, and they weren't having issues though, or at least you couldnt see them on stream.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sad times, I hate the stutter, if I could lock it at 60 it would be amazing.
> I was watching people stream, and they weren't having issues though, or at least you couldnt see them on stream.


Well I'm currently using 304.48. If you haven't tried this particular driver version, give it a shot.


----------



## Simca

The Moon chick seems to me to be a true damage character. "Brilliant blades of moonlight" spell armor ignoring properties in many other games.


----------



## Degree

She's a AP Jungler!
About time!

Red confirmed: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=27443293#27443293


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> If it's happening to ATI users too (as noted by the ATI user after my post) then I'd be more suspicious of Riot's client. The previous time something like this happened it was exclusive to nvidia though.


About 8 months ago I was getting this same issue on my laptop running Mobile Radeon HD 3870. After I updated my drivers the problem went away. Have never had the issue on my desktop though. Was running a 4870 before and am running a 6870 now.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TumbleDryLo*
> 
> It would be nice if abilities like Leona created "notifications", like and icon or something that easily shows the enemy champion has been lit by the sun.


There is... They glow!


----------



## 179232

Just purchased Veigar yesterday. I find that while he is extremely powerful, he can also be countered quite easily.

I found him similar to Morgana, where you basically stun people then spam your other spells while they can't move. Brand is also very similar (but much harder to use because of his "burn" passive).

But WOW! Yesterday I found myself alone in the middle lane with Ahri and AP build Ezreal. Ahri was a little harder to kill because of her attacks that have way unnecessarily long ranges. however, Ezreal was so easy to kill once we were both around level 12. After using E so they were stunned for a good 2.5 seconds, I use used a W (because of 1.2 second delay) and then immediately ultimate. His ultimate pretty much takes out 50-60% of their HP instantly if they are AP build! Then a quick Q to hit them when the W falls from the sky, and they are dead.

Also, I think E is the most useful skill I have ever seen in a team fight. Towards the end when we were rushing towards the nexus, the enemy ambushed us and it was a 4v5 fight (our Teemo was on the other side of the map). They were trying to kill our electricity champion (what was his name again?) I basically used E and all 5 of them were either trapped or stuck in the middle. Then I immediately used a W in the middle, and our Brand and Fiddlesticks immediately used their ultimates. They pretty much died instantly, and the only one that even took damage on our team was the electricity guy.


----------



## NuFon

I actually find myself liking Vladimir a lot more than other AP carries, just because of his high sustain and godlike ultimate. But I rarely get to play him ranked because mid, top and jungle are always the first lanes to be shouted out and since I'm not a mean enough, I let them have them. Ofcourse they end up feeding because they get countered because they first picked mid or top.








But I quite like support now, unless I get an awfull AD carry.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> I actually find myself liking Vladimir a lot more than other AP carries, just because of his high sustain and godlike ultimate. But I rarely get to play him ranked because mid, top and jungle are always the first lanes to be shouted out and since I'm not a mean enough, I let them have them. Ofcourse they end up feeding because they get countered because they first picked mid or top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I quite like support now, unless I get an awfull AD carry.


If you're playing support to learn it, bad AD carries can teach you more than good ones. Teaches you how to save people as they'll need it quite often









Unfortunately you'll never climb very high in elo playing support, no matter how good you are, unless you get lucky and have a good team. Need to play characters that carry, sometimes just gotta get mean and force your role


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you're playing support to learn it, bad AD carries can teach you more than good ones. Teaches you how to save people as they'll need it quite often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you'll never climb very high in elo playing support, no matter how good you are, unless you get lucky and have a good team. Need to play characters that carry, sometimes just gotta get mean and force your role


Enough with your knobgobblery


----------



## 179232

Could anyone recommend some champions for me? Here is what I am looking for:

A mage built only on AP items that isn't regular attack based at all. Spells should do pretty much all damage. Also, I would love one stun spell (like Brand's Q, Morgana's Q, or Veigar's E). I also need one good AoE spell (Morgana's W, Veigar's W, Brand's W). I play extremely defensively, and very rarely approach targets before they approach me (hence why I like stun abilities).

As mentioned, champions I enjoy very much are Brand, Morgana, and Veigar. Ryze was meh, I didn't quite like that you MUST use his ultimate just to get AoE. I also love Veiger because his E is extremely useful, probably the best stun skill for team fights. His ultimate is also extremely good against AP champions. Morgana is my main though, as I find she is easy to learn how to play and with Q>W>R combo you can take out champions in a few seconds.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> I actually find myself liking Vladimir a lot more than other AP carries, just because of his high sustain and godlike ultimate. But I rarely get to play him ranked because mid, top and jungle are always the first lanes to be shouted out and since I'm not a mean enough, I let them have them. Ofcourse they end up feeding because they get countered because they first picked mid or top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I quite like support now, unless I get an awfull AD carry.


Only problem I have with vlad is, I don't know when to use the ultimate


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Only problem I have with vlad is, I don't know when to use the ultimate


As you or your team engages








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Enough with your knobgobblery


Who doesn't love to gobble some knob?









Edit: Although I don't know whose knob I'm gobblin', so I guess it's time to play "Who's in my mouth?"


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Could anyone recommend some champions for me? Here is what I am looking for:
> A mage built only on AP items that isn't regular attack based at all. Spells should do pretty much all damage. Also, I would love one stun spell (like Brand's Q, Morgana's Q, or Veigar's E). I also need one good AoE spell (Morgana's W, Veigar's W, Brand's W). I play extremely defensively, and very rarely approach targets before they approach me (hence why I like stun abilities).
> As mentioned, champions I enjoy very much are Brand, Morgana, and Veigar. Ryze was meh, I didn't quite like that you MUST use his ultimate just to get AoE. I also love Veiger because his E is extremely useful, probably the best stun skill for team fights. His ultimate is also extremely good against AP champions. Morgana is my main though, as I find she is easy to learn how to play and with Q>W>R combo you can take out champions in a few seconds.


Based on your list of champs I would recommend either Annie or Cassiopeia. Cass's stun only works when the enemy is facing her (slows otherwise) and the rest of her abilities are all damaging. Annie's stun is based on the number of spells she casts, but she has a high burst. If you have a pretty high skill cap and want to risk it, Anivia has always been one of my favorite mages. She's hard to get good with but is devastating once you can play her.

A couple other possibilities would be Xerath, Kennen, and Viktor.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Could anyone recommend some champions for me? Here is what I am looking for:
> A mage built only on AP items that isn't regular attack based at all. Spells should do pretty much all damage. Also, I would love one stun spell (like Brand's Q, Morgana's Q, or Veigar's E). I also need one good AoE spell (Morgana's W, Veigar's W, Brand's W). I play extremely defensively, and very rarely approach targets before they approach me (hence why I like stun abilities).


You pretty much described anivia, but she is very tough to learn and will take a lot of practice to get good with her. If you can master her, she will treat you well.

Also, there is kennen and annie. Kennen's stun isn't as simple as clicking one skill though. With both of those champs, you might have to learn to be more aggressive to play with them.

Side note: Morgana is a LOT more fun to play if you are very aggressive (depending on who you are against)







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You pretty much described anivia, but she is very tough to learn and will take a lot of practice to get good with her. If you can master her, she will treat you well.
> Also, there is kennen and annie. Kennen's stun isn't as simple as clicking one skill though. With both of those champs, you might have to learn to be more aggressive to play with them.
> Side note: Morgana is a LOT more fun to play if you are very aggressive (depending on who you are against)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Based on your list of champs I would recommend either Annie or Cassiopeia. Cass's stun only works when the enemy is facing her (slows otherwise) and the rest of her abilities are all damaging. Annie's stun is based on the number of spells she casts, but she has a high burst. If you have a pretty high skill cap and want to risk it, Anivia has always been one of my favorite mages. She's hard to get good with but is devastating once you can play her.
> A couple other possibilities would be Xerath, Kennen, and Viktor.


Cass and Viktor are strong but require you to get within CC range to do dmg, putting you at risk in every team fight. Annie's AoE before 6 is her conal which is fairly small and close range. Kennen's only AoE is his ultimate. Xerath's AoE is his ult and it's rather small for an ult, I also find he is really just a poke champ and not really any burst.

I'd say the only one's you guys mentioned truly fitting his desire is Anivia, and she is worth playing a bunch to learn her. I'd also recommend Vladimir, Orianna, Lux, Gragas and possibly Zyra for champs with AoEs and CC.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Kennen's only AoE is his ultimate. I'd say the only one's you guys mentioned truly fitting his desire is Anivia, and she is worth playing a bunch to learn her. I'd also recommend Vladimir, Orianna, Lux, Gragas and possibly Zyra for champs with AoEs and CC.


Kennen has "two" other aoe abilities not counting Ult. It's just that you have to turn into a ball of lightning (using lightning rush) and everyone he touches takes damage. His other aoe ability only hits people with a mark of storm on them







. But, you are right. Kennen probably wouldn't be a good champ for him if he wasn't willing to lightning rush at someone.

How could I forget Lux! I guess I was focusing too much on champs that had a stun and not snares.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> She's a AP Jungler!
> About time!
> Red confirmed: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=27443293#27443293


Krthus is better and you kow it


----------



## Mike-IRL

I love Akali.
I had loads more CS than brand did, by the time I went back I had about 1700 gold so on my first back I got sheen and null-magic. After that I had so much burst that any time Malphite showed on the map it was time to kill brand, then malphite couldn't gank other lanes because he had to come hold mid.
They quit after they started a 4v2 fight and I jumped in over the wall to get a quadrakill.









I haven't played her in a while because I feel like a jerk if I call mid and I'd feel worse if I lost my lane after doing it, usually I end up jungling or supporting and I'm not a great jungler. Udyr fail ganks ftw.


----------



## NuFon

Yup, that is why I hate calling lanes, if you lose the lane you will look like a little prick. That's why I try to fill the holes or go in the jungle.


----------



## Simca

I hate when I call a position and some jerk takes it forcing me to play someone I don't want to.

Then does horrible on the position he called. (Not that I did any better with the position I didn't want).


----------



## prznar1

imo there should be a position picker. like you queue as ad carry, or support, or else. probably we would have to wait ages for supports but well.... rankeds are broken anyway. im still falling down from 1375... summer is "awesome".


----------



## Bastyn99

Just played two games as Diana on the PBE. She is really strong. I build her as a kinda tanky AP champ, going for RoA and Rylais first and then I would have gotten rabadons and something like abyssal scepter/hourglass and a defensive item. She can deal a lot of damage while really sticking to people and staying alive with her shield. In the jungle she has surprisingly good sustain with only 1 point in her shield, and a pretty decent clear speed. FINALLY an AP jungler, I really like her (Fiddle doesn't count, because I can't play him







). Day 1 buy for me unless they make some major changes to her.


----------



## NuFon

maokai? Isnt he an ap jungler?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> maokai? Isnt he an ap jungler?


Most of the junglers that have AP ratios for their abilities are tanks and not really damage dealers, atleast not very viable when played that way. That is what I meant.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Most of the junglers that have AP ratios for their abilities are tanks and not really damage dealers, atleast not very viable when played that way. That is what I meant.


Are you kidding me? Ap/tank maokai is best kind!!

350+ ap with 160 mr and armor and 2700+ hp, its awesome.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Are you kidding me? Ap/tank maokai is best kind!!
> 350+ ap with 160 mr and armor and 2700+ hp, its awesome.


I said _most_ current AP ratio junglers are tanks. And Regardless of how you build Maokai, I think most people would still call him a tank champ. But I think we can agree that the junglers that have AP ratios don't play the same way as the ones with AD ratios. Diana is an AP champ that plays like an AD champ, which is what I like. She is like a Lee Sin or Riven, but with magic damage.
This is just my opinion, if you think something else, thats fine too.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I said _most_ current AP ratio junglers are tanks. And Regardless of how you build Maokai, I think most people would still call him a tank champ. But I think we can agree that the junglers that have AP ratios don't play the same way as the ones with AD ratios. Diana is an AP champ that plays like an AD champ, which is what I like. She is like a Lee Sin or Riven, but with magic damage.
> This is just my opinion, if you think something else, thats fine too.


No, no I meant that ap/tank maokai is viable, and yes ap junglers are different than ad. I suck as ap jungler (not enough practice)


----------



## Simca

Anyone hit a wall with Shyvana? It's like...if you're not constantly getting kills or a good amount of assists you really start to taper off badly.

It's hard to describe.


----------



## 179232

League of Legends is fun, but how come every other game I go into has 2-3 people talking about how intoxicated or high they are?

The first two comments today as we started were "Prob won't play very well, so damn high lol." And then "Ahh man I haven't smoked in 2 days."

The game before that half the game Nocturne and Graves were talking about how drunk they were, and we lost.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> League of Legends is fun, but how come every other game I go into has 2-3 people talking about how intoxicated or high they are?
> The first two comments today as we started were "Prob won't play very well, so damn high lol." And then "Ahh man I haven't smoked in 2 days."
> The game before that half the game Nocturne and Graves were talking about how drunk they were, and we lost.
> Anyone else experience this?


Maybe once every 2 months. Definitely not every other game.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Anyone hit a wall with Shyvana? It's like...if you're not constantly getting kills or a good amount of assists you really start to taper off badly.
> It's hard to describe.


It's because jungle gold income was nerfed. :/. sometimes for jungler is very hard to hold on with gold after the rest of the team.


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> League of Legends is fun, but how come every other game I go into has 2-3 people talking about how intoxicated or high they are?
> The first two comments today as we started were "Prob won't play very well, so damn high lol." And then "Ahh man I haven't smoked in 2 days."
> The game before that half the game Nocturne and Graves were talking about how drunk they were, and we lost.
> Anyone else experience this?


Yes definitely lol. And i know that the guys that say that are trying to disguise their noobiness. It's a word, really.


----------



## Simca

Have I sung praises about fizz yet? He's one of the few AP mids I thoroughly enjoy.

(Yes, Simca. You tell us every 2 weeks.)


----------



## Blizlake

Haven't played Gragas in a while... Damn


----------



## Bastyn99

I feel like I play better with terrain and shadow quality at low. Also, I can really tell that watching streams from pro players have improved my playing.


----------



## RNBananers

I just started playing again after about 5 months, any major changes I should know about?


----------



## WebsterXC

Just joined, but I'm way overdue, I've been playing for years.

I almost solely tank or off-tank. I main Renekton and am pretty good with him.

Occasionally I AP, either Kassadin or Malzahar. Void for the win


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Kennen has "two" other aoe abilities not counting Ult. It's just that you have to turn into a ball of lightning (using lightning rush) and everyone he touches takes damage. His other aoe ability only hits people with a mark of storm on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But, you are right. Kennen probably wouldn't be a good champ for him if he wasn't willing to lightning rush at someone.
> How could I forget Lux! I guess I was focusing too much on champs that had a stun and not snares.


1 of his AoEs depends on using the other, and lightning rush requires you to get in real close and does minimal dmg so it really doesn't count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No, no I meant that ap/tank maokai is viable, and yes ap junglers are different than ad. I suck as ap jungler (not enough practice)


Maokai just really doesn't do much damage when you try to make him both ap and tank, doesn't take as much damage as he needs to, and he lacks his utility items. Your goal is to initiate and CC the crap out of the other team, which in most games means needing a Shurelya's and tank items. Most of his ratios aren't super great so AP is pretty much wasted on him, unless you go lane Maokai and only get AP, but that's kind of a waste as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RNBananers*
> 
> I just started playing again after about 5 months, any major changes I should know about?


Easiest answer, lots of new champs and nerfs/buffs.

Detailed answer, lots of new champs and nerfs/buffs.

For more information, read the patch notes.


----------



## Orc Warlord

Hey guys I stopped playing League months ago because I got tired of having leavers, afkers, etc. on my team or enemy team.

Has it gotten better? There was that tribunal thing... did it help at all?

I'd love to come back but I'm not willing to sit through getting to 1650 then falling down to 1400 because my team mates were idiots who couldn't understand how to counter pick or play as a team (aka if someone has already picked a jungler, don't be a 5 year old and pick a jungler to ruin the game).


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Just played two games as Diana on the PBE. She is really strong. *snip* Day 1 buy for me unless they make some major changes to her.


It's going to take me forever to earn enough IP for champs now because of ARAM Proving Grounds







. I will do a quick bot game for the free 150ip and then Proving until I no longer get any IP. At that point I think that I should go back to Summoners so I can keep getting IP.... 4 or 5 no IP Proving games later I think to myself, maybe tomorrow I will do Summoners rift







. I blame AP Yi for my ARAM addiction.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Hey guys I stopped playing League months ago because I got tired of having leavers, afkers, etc. on my team or enemy team.
> Has it gotten better? There was that tribunal thing... did it help at all?
> I'd love to come back but I'm not willing to sit through getting to 1650 then falling down to 1400 because my team mates were idiots who couldn't understand how to counter pick or play as a team (aka if someone has already picked a jungler, don't be a 5 year old and pick a jungler to ruin the game).


You can now dodge ranked queues without losing elo if your team doesn't seem mature enough. 30 minute wait to try again though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> It's going to take me forever to earn enough IP for champs now because of ARAM Proving Grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will do a quick bot game for the free 150ip and then Proving until I no longer get any IP. At that point I think that I should go back to Summoners so I can keep getting IP.... 4 or 5 no IP Proving games later I think to myself, maybe tomorrow I will do Summoners rift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I blame AP Yi for my ARAM addiction.


I can only play so many of those. Getting champs bad at the mode and outplaying champs great at the mode, or getting a bad champ an getting stomped gets boring. Having all the champs makes it hard to get a good ARAM champ most times


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> Hey guys I stopped playing League months ago because I got tired of having leavers, afkers, etc. on my team or enemy team.
> Has it gotten better? There was that tribunal thing... did it help at all?
> I'd love to come back but I'm not willing to sit through getting to 1650 then falling down to 1400 because my team mates were idiots who couldn't understand how to counter pick or play as a team (aka if someone has already picked a jungler, don't be a 5 year old and pick a jungler to ruin the game).


Unfortunately no it hasn't gotten any better. I was in your shoes and started up about 2-3 weeks ago. People are just as immature as ever. Prime example, had a game yesterday where someone picked Darius and called top. Shortly after someone else said no I get top, then picked Garen, Revive, and Promote and said GG I'm feeding this game. Needless to say I dodged and logged off for the night. I was really hoping this game had gotten better but I don't think it ever will.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Unfortunately no it hasn't gotten any better. I was in your shoes and started up about 2-3 weeks ago. People are just as immature as ever. Prime example, had a game yesterday where someone picked Darius and called top. Shortly after someone else said no I get top, then picked Garen, Revive, and Promote and said GG I'm feeding this game. Needless to say I dodged and logged off for the night. I was really hoping this game had gotten better but I don't think it ever will.


It is unfortunate, but the saving grace is that not everyone is like that. That and they implemented the no elo lost when dodging. Dodging due to trolls provides you a great time to play ARAM, play a different game, or get things done around the house. Sometimes you just need to thank the trolls for helping you be productive


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It is unfortunate, but the saving grace is that not everyone is like that. That and they implemented the no elo lost when dodging. Dodging due to trolls provides you a great time to play ARAM, play a different game, or get things done around the house. Sometimes you just need to thank the trolls for helping you be productive


Wow, when was this done? I need to pay more attention, but I assume it was while I was playing D3.

I'm going to start some duo Q on weekends, looking for a competent support/jungle to Q with. You need to be able to play both support and jungle, depending on picks I will play AP mid or AD bot and carry us









I need to get back up into the ELO I belong!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Sometimes you just need to thank the trolls for helping you be productive


Stupid trolls ruining games. Now I have a 30min wait... Oh hey I can do dishes. Brownie points with wife. I love trolls! If only you could catch all trolls in champ selection...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Wow, when was this done? I need to pay more attention, but I assume it was while I was playing D3.
> I'm going to start some duo Q on weekends, looking for a competent support/jungle to Q with. You need to be able to play both support and jungle, depending on picks I will play AP mid or AD bot and carry us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get back up into the ELO I belong!


Same here, and yea it was a month or so ago.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It is unfortunate, but the saving grace is that not everyone is like that. That and they implemented the no elo lost when dodging. Dodging due to trolls provides you a great time to play ARAM, play a different game, or get things done around the house. Sometimes you just need to thank the trolls for helping you be productive


In theory you're right this would work. However, I get all my stuff done during the day and after the wife goes to bed I sit down and play a few matches. So when someone trolls it screws me over. I've been trying to find a good single player game to play until GW2 comes out because the trolls have gotten worse, at least for me.


----------



## OkanG

Hey Guys! Same Summoner Name as my name on here. I'm playing on the NE server.
I practically play every role, and many different champs.

I want to get some rating, if someone is interested in some duo-queueing. Don't know if it's considered noob, but I'm currently only at around 1350.







I do believe that I'm considered to be higher though, recently raised in ELO like a baws, so I might not only be a 1350-worthy player. The reason that I'm not raising in ELO right now is, that I'm unable to play. And don't worry, I'm not the usual "AH MA GAWD, THIS TEAM" or "I'm so pro, and everyone else sucks"-kinda guy. I know how to improve on my own mistakes








If you're not into the duo-queue thing, add me anyways! I'd love to take a normal or two. Or a THOUSAND


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> It's going to take me forever to earn enough IP for champs now because of ARAM Proving Grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will do a quick bot game for the free 150ip and then Proving until I no longer get any IP. At that point I think that I should go back to Summoners so I can keep getting IP.... 4 or 5 no IP Proving games later I think to myself, maybe tomorrow I will do Summoners rift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I blame AP Yi for my ARAM addiction.


Im pretty furtunate to have a lot of friends who play LoL and are as good as me. I just started playing with a friend I haven't talked to in a while and his GF, so the last three days I have been playing almost all premade matches, and winning most of them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey Guys! Same Summoner Name as my name on here. I'm playing on the NE server.
> I practically play every role, and many different champs.
> I want to get some rating, if someone is interested in some duo-queueing. Don't know if it's considered noob, but I'm currently only at around 1350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that I'm considered to be higher though, recently raised in ELO like a baws, so I might not only be a 1350-worthy player. The reason that I'm not raising in ELO right now is, that I'm unable to play. And don't worry, I'm not the usual "AH MA GAWD, THIS TEAM" or "I'm so pro, and everyone else sucks"-kinda guy. I know how to improve on my own mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not into the duo-queue thing, add me anyways! I'd love to take a normal or two. Or a THOUSAND


If they ever open up free server transfers again, you should switch to EUW. I started out on EUNE and transferred when it was free, and EUW seems better to me.


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.justin.tv/redray81

playing some games atm. Your welcome to join send me an friend invite

Maybe you need some times playing with some friends.

Im playing atm if you want to play with me.


----------



## Simca

I can finally play League of Legends and never get mad.

If the other team wins, then I just say, "You didn't win that. Someone built some roads and bridges which allowed you to win."


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> If they ever open up free server transfers again, you should switch to EUW. I started out on EUNE and transferred when it was free, and EUW seems better to me.


Yeah, I've been considering that for a LONG time! But the problem is that I have a lot of friends on the NE server, and I play with a big part of them daily, so I would have to convince them all to join me in the server swap, or at least some of them. The ones I play with the most seem to chicken out when it comes to changing to West. Why that is, is beyond me! I've been hearing positive things about the West server too, at least compared to NE.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I can finally play League of Legends and never get mad.


----------



## Crunkles

Random question for Bastyn and OkanG, where would I want to go if I took a trip to Denmark? My grandfather is 100% Danish so I feel obligated to visit Denmark one of these days









Also @TFL, how do I look into getting ownership of a thread, not this one of course. I tend to answer all the questions in the mouse suggestion thread and feel the start thread needs to be updated but the person who started it hasn't done so in over a year









/end off topic


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Random question for Bastyn and OkanG, where would I want to go if I took a trip to Denmark?


Well.. Not much is happening outside of Copenhagen, if you're a tourist, to be honest







So the capital, Copenhagen, would be my best bet.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Random question for Bastyn and OkanG, where would I want to go if I took a trip to Denmark? My grandfather is 100% Danish so I feel obligated to visit Denmark one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also @TFL, how do I look into getting ownership of a thread, not this one of course. I tend to answer all the questions in the mouse suggestion thread and feel the start thread needs to be updated but the person who started it hasn't done so in over a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /end off topic


Please use PMs for questions like this rather than off topic posts. In the case of the Denmark question, you could also create a thread in the OT section. Shoot me a PM for your "mouse suggestion thread" question. I will leave this here as a reminder.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Please use PMs for questions like this rather than off topic posts. In the case of the Denmark question, you could also create a thread in the OT section. Shoot me a PM for your "mouse suggestion thread" question. I will leave this here as a reminder.


I am far from the first off topic post in this thread and will not be the last I'm sure, but I digress.

Been watching streams more than playing recently since I'm at the point where the game is only a challenge if I need to throw the whole team on my back lol. Zyra is a beast, no question. Her ultimate destroys pros like they're noobs. Kind of waiting until the Rumble nerf to play again. Rumble being one of my choice top lanes, people would think I'd want to play him while he's OP. I'd rather wait until he's under control, or at least what Riot considers under control, in order to get a better idea of his damage output.

I doubt they will go back to how he was with his unreliable damage output, but just adjust his damage. Hopefully they don't nerf him so hard he's worthless, like most other champs they nerf


----------



## RedRay81

Why are they buffing cho...
he is already unstoppable top


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Why are they buffing cho...
> he is already unstoppable top


It isn't exactly a "buff", it is a fix to make his abilities more reliable and give him a tactical advantage for having high stacks. Now when you achieve higher stacks, you gain a small amount of range/width on your vorpal spikes.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Why are they buffing cho...
> he is already unstoppable top


He isn't that great at top. He farms hard, but if you have burst you can destroy him in lane. If I see an enemy cho in ranked I would grab nasus and just massively outscale him late game. Cho actually needs a tiny bit of buffing, and the tiny bit the spikes are helping might be it.


----------



## NuFon

Because he isnt really popular. The only times I see cho solo top is against yorick.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Why are they buffing cho...
> he is already unstoppable top


They found his rupture to be too lacking to make him viable from what I read/heard in stream commentary.


----------



## Sasuke2525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Why are they buffing cho...
> he is already unstoppable top


He is pretty easy to beat top imo. You either need to pick someone who scales better into late game such as Vlad, or somebody that can zone like Olaf. Jax should stomp him.


----------



## RedRay81

I always pick cho fp top and i always win. He beats everyone top.
There is no one top can beat him in a 1v1 but fail mid game bruisers like olaf and mid.
He clearly dose not need a buff.
Don't post if your just going to tell me they are not buffing him and than tell me they are making him more reliable. That is buffing... Don't tell me what i already know and don't contradict yourself. I asked why :\
Sorry fore being rude
I found out why they are giving him more reliability. It's to lower his skill cap.

http://www.justin.tv/redray81

Currently doing a elo job. Currently anyone can to come just send me a friend invite in game.


----------



## blackbuilder

Well, thats a lie you can't always win as Chogath top :/ sure it doesn't matter who you play against you might just win your lane if your opponent sucks, but considering ganks and trolls its impossible for you to always win as show top.

Please feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Blizlake

This sucks.
I was set on buying Xin and I just got the IP ready. However I happened to play a few matches as the upcoming champ (Diana?) and I really like her... Decisions decisions decisions....


----------



## NuFon

Well you wont really be able to play Diana the first days, because she will get picked or banned before you can even have a game with her.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Well you wont really be able to play Diana the first days, because she will get picked or banned before you can even have a game with her.


Also, he can probably earn back that IP before she is released. Thats next week right?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Well you wont really be able to play Diana the first days, because she will get picked or banned before you can even have a game with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he can probably earn back that IP before she is released. Thats next week right?
Click to expand...

Well I have 3200IP atm, and it sure would take me a while to get 6300 if I buy Xin now. Plus I don't have any AP runes... Probs gonna get Xin now and buy Diana when the dust settles, so to speak.


----------



## NuFon

Why do always carries go away to farm when we have good oppertunities to have a 4v5 fight.
We killed their jax and then our corki decides its just perfect to go and farm instead of having a teamfight.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Why do always carries go away to farm when we have good oppertunities to have a 4v5 fight.
> We killed their jax and then our corki decides its just perfect to go and farm instead of having a teamfight.


In solo-q I learned that if you farm enough, you can carry your team. Waiting to fight until you have a ton of items is ok, as long as your team isn't engaging 4v5 and getting steamrolled.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> In solo-q I learned that if you farm enough, you can carry your team. Waiting to fight until you have a ton of items is ok, as long as your team isn't engaging 4v5 and getting steamrolled.


I would much rather be in a team fight rather than farm. 3 kills and a turret is better than 20 cs.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> In solo-q I learned that if you farm enough, you can carry your team. Waiting to fight until you have a ton of items is ok, as long as your team isn't engaging 4v5 and getting steamrolled.


In solo q, its hard to prevent your team from STARTing 4v5 fights







.

I TOLD you guys I was going to push that massive wave that would have killed our tower!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> I would much rather be in a team fight rather than farm. 3 kills and a turret is better than 20 cs.


The odds of this happening frequently in solo queue are similar to me hitting the lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> In solo q, its hard to prevent your team from STARTing 4v5 fights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I TOLD you guys I was going to push that massive wave that would have killed our tower!


I'd rather do that in solo queue instead of start a team fight with minimal items. People don't seem to know how to fight unless they're builds are finished these day.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Hi, just installed LoL today and am getting ready to do the tutorials, never played a game like this. Feel free to add me and we can game sometime once I get the hang of it. Animosity74


----------



## NuFon

My point was that we had a good 4v5 situation and it ended up in a 4v4 situation, because they were already winning so they engaged on us.


----------



## Onions

yo looking for 1 or two more ppl prefered with skype.... add me 0nions


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yo looking for 1 or two more ppl prefered with skype.... add me 0nions


I'm always looking for people to play with but I am not exactly the best player yet lol. I do know what I am doing though.


----------



## -SE7EN-

haha, im pretty terrible. played the tutorial (the 2nd part with the 3 paths) and after a half hour, i lost. I dunno, I am not sure I like this game.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Hi, just installed LoL today and am getting ready to do the tutorials, never played a game like this. Feel free to add me and we can game sometime once I get the hang of it. Animosity74


Glad to see you made it over from D3!


----------



## Onions

add me in weere still looking for one


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> add me in weere still looking for one


Sent a request.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> haha, im pretty terrible. played the tutorial (the 2nd part with the 3 paths) and after a half hour, i lost. I dunno, I am not sure I like this game.


Watch some pro streams and learn the basics.


----------



## Simca

What do you guys think about the new Cho'goth skin? I have to see it in game, but off the splash art looks nothing like him tbh.










Also the moon on Diana's head on her splash art kind of bothers me. I sort of wish it had more texture to it.


----------



## KarmaKiller

I've yet to see the new skin in game, but off the picture above I would agree, looks nothing like him.


----------



## itzhoovEr

They have videos of it on youtube.


----------



## Onions

so new op push group.. fiddles zyra and ali... was epic yesterday zyra ults ali pushes everyong into it, mean while fids ulties out of bush for penta.... lol we cleaned up hard like that 3v5 team fights while ww and gp split push XD we won so hard core XD


----------



## hollowtek

does anyone here play dominion exclusively? I retired on SR.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so new op push group.. fiddles zyra and ali... was epic yesterday zyra ults ali pushes everyong into it, mean while fids ulties out of bush for penta.... lol we cleaned up hard like that 3v5 team fights while ww and gp split push XD we won so hard core XD


Should replace WW with Orianna







.

Speaking of Zyra, has anyone tried to jungle with her? I keep forgetting to try it, but I know she can clear the wrath camps like a pro!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> does anyone here play dominion exclusively? I retired on SR.


On dominion you no longer have to worry about people warding, ganking, calling mia, pushing, last hitting or coming together for a team fight. It's still highly influenced by teamwork and synergy but the individual has a greater chance of negating bad teammates. For those reasons I only play SR with friends but I will generally solo queue dominion.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Should replace WW with Orianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Speaking of Zyra, has anyone tried to jungle with her? I keep forgetting to try it, but I know she can clear the wrath camps like a pro!


She isnt viable, too weak until she gets a few levels.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> She isnt viable, too weak until she gets a few levels.


I'm sure I saw Stvicious try it on his stream, it went badly. The Lee Sin on the other team didn't help by invading though.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> She isnt viable, too weak until she gets a few levels.


I'd say she is viable. Her skill cap is just through the roof though, which is why shes don't seen very often. Especially not in lower ratings.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd say she is viable. Her skill cap is just through the roof though, which is why shes don't seen very often. Especially not in lower ratings.


You know I meant, not viable as a jungler right ? She is one of the strongest AP mids right now, no doubt.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> You know I meant, not viable as a jungler right ? She is one of the strongest AP mids right now, no doubt.


Oh, I guess I have to read some of the previous posts, I missed that luls.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> You know I meant, not viable as a jungler right ? She is one of the strongest AP mids right now, no doubt.


I would say Zyra is currently the strongest AP mid right now if someone has had time to practice with her. That CC and DMG are just crazy.


----------



## Narokuu

Streaming live league games with my wife and i =) come check us out!

www.twitch.tv/narokuu

will be starting out in a few. and streaming for a few hours. we are not pro, just having some fun =)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Streaming live league games with my wife and i =) come check us out!
> www.twitch.tv/narokuu
> will be starting out in a few. and streaming for a few hours. we are not pro, just having some fun =)


Fun.. One does not simply have fun while playing LoL! It's all about swearing and sweaty palms


----------



## Narokuu

haha thats true, but my wife and i love to play together, we didn't do that well, but it was fun and its what counts =)


----------



## Simca

Has anyone ever tried attack speed AP Xin Zhao?


----------



## oaktreex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Has anyone ever tried attack speed AP Xin Zhao?


Rageblade xin. Man, so sustainable.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oaktreex*
> 
> Rageblade xin. Man, so sustainable.


Interesting... I might consider something along these lines...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Fun.. One does not simply have fun while playing LoL! It's all about swearing and sweaty palms


----------



## NuFon

If you have fun playing LoL, then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> If you have fun playing LoL, then you're doing something wrong.


Forget that!

With the right mindset, a duo-q partner, an audience, and endless greatful deads.

The game can not achieve anything but fun!


----------



## NuFon

I can assure you that 1400 elo is not fun, too much flame and troll.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> I can assure you that 1400 elo is not fun, too much flame and troll.


...

I am at 1400 elo due to decay, still fun!

That decay... Makes me sad. The difference between 1450 and 1650 is too big to lose it for not playing.


----------



## Simca

Rageblade Xin Zhao is great. The 45AP he gets for that heal is really good. I combined that with Madreds to rip apart a cho-goth team.


----------



## Penryn

I usually play with a ground of 3-4 other friends over skype. My fiance just started playing so we are leveling up to 30 still but we had a good night. Won all of our games. Had some close comebacks but we still won 8]. We tended to comeback towards the end of the matches by building well.


----------



## NuFon

1300, I love you so much that I have decided to leave 1400 just for you! <3

I mean, seriously? What are the odds of getting russians spamming two games in a row? On Eu WEST. (they were feeding aswell)

In memory of the fallen 30 elo.


----------



## Degree

Went from 1400 something > 1131 in 2 days...
X.X

Taking a break from soloq.


----------



## pangolinman

Sion DC'ed at level 4, Karthus fed 11 kills and raged at me for refusing to surrender.

I told him "Okay, bro, here's the new strategy. Stay at the summoner platform and press R every once in awhile. I'll go win."

Kept on getting triple kills. Ghost + Boots of Swiftness+ Force of Nature + Insanity Potion + Mega Adhesive = You can run faster than everyone when exhausted/slowed/whatever. Singed is most definitely my FAVORITE champion for 3v3.

Enemy team was nice though, so instead of getting BURNED they just got singed.


----------



## stu.

Very nice match you had going there... I like how Morgana still built a Frozen Heart even though Sion was gone.


----------



## NuFon

AD morde and hybrid Morg no wonder you won ^^


----------



## Z4XC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Sion DC'ed at level 4, Karthus fed 11 kills and raged at me for refusing to surrender.
> I told him "Okay, bro, here's the new strategy. Stay at the summoner platform and press R every once in awhile. I'll go win."
> Kept on getting triple kills. Ghost + Boots of Swiftness+ Force of Nature + Insanity Potion + Mega Adhesive = You can run faster than everyone when exhausted/slowed/whatever. Singed is most definitely my FAVORITE champion for 3v3.
> Enemy team was nice though, so instead of getting BURNED they just got singed.


Singed for the win!! My Favorite champ.


----------



## pangolinman

I think the general consensus to build singed as a tank is just wrong. Sure, build some tanky items, but if the enemy has even a shred of intelligence they won't engage on singed, rendering it useless. AP mixed in there REALLY helps the effectiveness of your gas, and with enough speed, they're not going to hit you anyways. The enemy Morgana kept missing her dark binding because she thought I was much slower than I am. Between ghost and insanity potion, you can keep your speed up to turbo sanic levels for like 30 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Very nice match you had going there... I like how Morgana still built a Frozen Heart even though Sion was gone.


Yeah, they were probably reading straight out of a mobafire guide or something.
Not thinking for themselves.
Adapting to the situation is the key to success!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> AD morde and hybrid Morg no wonder you won ^^


If only she built some MR, it'd be a bit different. As it stood, my fling took out 75% of her health.

Mord was just too slow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z4XC*
> 
> Singed for the win!! My Favorite champ.


Yes! He's silly fun to play, especially on 3v3. I never get the hang of him on 5v5, though.
I laned against a Kennen and got destroyed solo top.

What levels are you guys? I'm 18 or something around there.

EDIT:

Decided to learn some very rudimentary photo editing so that I could do this to a friend of mine.

LEAGUE OF DRAVEN IS BEST LEAGUE.


----------



## 179232

Just played the most fun LoL game I have ever played.

Up to around minute 35 everyone was taking out turrets and inhibitors, so both teams pretty much had no turrets to deal with. Then from minute 35-50 it was 5v5 team battles at mid trying to push through to get to the Nexus. Our team pretty much won all of them. I used E and 3-5 of them got stunned, Morgana stunned any remaining champions, then Morg used W and I used my W, getting them all to 25% health.

We usually had 2-3 guys left with 30-50% HP left by the end of this, so we just pushed to victory. Up to minute 45 it could have gone either way though.

Also, I had 900 AP. Never had that much before. I had 2 deathcaps, and 140 AP from my Q passive. Each of my W's did 50-60% damage, and then I just used Q to get them down to 25% health, and I finished with Ignite or my ultimate. The only character I couldn't kill with this method was Fiddlesticks though, with his HP regen.



I learned something this game though. At level 18, in 3-5 man team fights, there is no better champion than Veigar. His E and W used in combination are extremely deadly, and his Ultimate has enough range to kill anyone trying to get away (well, is they are AP champions







)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I learned something this game though. *At level 18, in 3-5 man team fights, there is no better champion than Veigar.* His E and W used in combination are extremely deadly, and his Ultimate has enough range to kill anyone trying to get away (well, is they are AP champions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not true. But yeah, his AOE stun is definitely one of the strongest abilities in the game hands down.


----------



## NuFon

Does anybody watch MLG now? Azubu had that game so bad ^^ BUT THEN THE FIRE NATION ATTACKED


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Does anybody watch MLG now? Azubu had that game so bad ^^ BUT THEN THE FIRE NATION ATTACKED


AH MA GAWD, didn't notice it was on! Now I have something to do instead of sleeping! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Degree

Yea I've been watching since it started, Azubu is a really good team.
Their playstyle is different and caught everyone off-guard. It was like a totally new "meta" to NA teams because of their aggressiveness (TSM being NA's version of most aggressive team). Trying to get towers down ASAP to get map control, letting the minions push after pushing the tier 1 towers, ganking nonstop, and most importantly they know how to react to every situation and have amazing team communications.

Everyone who played against Azubu has learned a lot this weekend, TSM is going against Azubu again in World Elite and Signapore Sentinels next week


----------



## 179232

Just tried out Karthus. Pretty fun character to play. I like that his Q is spamable, and his W is fairly effective at stopping enemies from chasing you. His E is also great for team fights but drains a lot of mana.

Also, I LOVE his passive. Even game I get 2-3 kills just from dying and the passive activating.

Of course, his best ability is his ultimate. Very effective when you just recalled or when an enemy is escaping with very little HP left.

So far I have played 2 games with him and I got triple kills in both, just from his ultimate.


----------



## prznar1

Tip for you. In teamfights use ulti before.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Sion DC'ed at level 4, Karthus fed 11 kills and raged at me for refusing to surrender.
> I told him "Okay, bro, here's the new strategy. Stay at the summoner platform and press R every once in awhile. I'll go win."
> Kept on getting triple kills. Ghost + Boots of Swiftness+ Force of Nature + Insanity Potion + Mega Adhesive = You can run faster than everyone when exhausted/slowed/whatever. Singed is most definitely my FAVORITE champion for 3v3.
> Enemy team was nice though, so instead of getting BURNED they just got singed.


LOL that mordekaiser build was just asking to lose @[email protected] Mace of spades BARELY even scales with AD. It used to scale pretty well, now it's like .0001% (okay, maybe not that low). Even with his other skill spams- it's MUCH more effective to have lich bane if you're going to go sheen route. Hell, mordekaiser is an excellent singed counter if built normally lol. Maybe I should play TT more often lol.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Just tried out Karthus. Pretty fun character to play. I like that his Q is spamable, and his W is fairly effective at stopping enemies from chasing you. His E is also great for team fights but drains a lot of mana.
> Also, I LOVE his passive. Even game I get 2-3 kills just from dying and the passive activating.
> Of course, his best ability is his ultimate. Very effective when you just recalled or when an enemy is escaping with very little HP left.
> So far I have played 2 games with him and I got triple kills in both, just from his ultimate.


Yes, that passive is pretty beast







Some Karthus players just tend to get a little tanky and charge in the middle in a teamfights (without trying to get focused) and just use everything they have. That's a LOT of damage, even though Karthus gets focused down pretty hard. Since you're standing in the middle, your E and Q's are going to be a pain, but only if you manage to get in the middle of the action. It's kind of like playing fiddlesticks. I heard HotShotGG saying the following about fiddle ult in teamfights: "I basically just ult in the middle of everything and end up getting a couple of kills before I die." So you basically have to understand that the chance of you dying is pretty high, though you get to deal "TONS OF DAMAGE (quote Phreak)"


----------



## NuFon

Why do people enjoy counterpicking themselves ^^ Every single ranked game someone first picks mid and then someone counters themselves. Same with bot and toplane :/


----------



## OkanG

I know! People always use the "I'm first so you pick support" argument, and instalock a mid or top as first pick. Usually someone who is easily countered. It actually should be *the complete opposite!*. Mid and toplane champions should be picked LAST, in order to be able to counterpick as much as possible, but many people just tend to not know what counterpicking even is, which is extremely annoying..


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I know! People always use the "I'm first so you pick support" argument, and instalock a mid or top as first pick. Usually someone who is easily countered. It actually should be *the complete opposite!*. Mid and toplane champions should be picked LAST, in order to be able to counterpick as much as possible, but many people just tend to not know what counterpicking even is, which is extremely annoying..


Maybe so, but aren't people listed from highest at top to lowest elo at bottom? That's the problem with solo q. Your "better" players have to pick first but they can't count on those below them to swap or even have the champion they want to play.... I'm not defending the practice of picking mid and top as the team's first two picks. I just look at it as a good way to learn to out play your champ's "counter pick".


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Maybe so, but aren't people listed from highest at top to lowest elo at bottom? That's the problem with solo q. Your "better" players have to pick first but they can't count on those below them to swap or even have the champion they want to play.... I'm not defending the practice of picking mid and top as the team's first two picks. I just look at it as a good way to learn to out play your champ's "counter pick".


That is true. But that is not the reason most people play solo queue for. They play to win. Things like that should be done in custom with friends, if you ask me. There are also champions hard to counter like kennen, irelia and galio mid, which should be the only champions picked for mid, if they are picked without the ability to counterpick. Fiddle in the middle as the very first pick in champion select is just too risky.

But yeah, highest rated players are first in solo queue, but that doesn't mean in any way that they're the best. That's my experience







I play with a buddy of mine who were over 200 rating higher than me. So naturally, I was last, and he were first pick. I still ended up carrying my share of the games though, when I got to pick anything else than support. Not that it's impossible to carry as support (you can early game), but it's easier as, say the jungler, when he pretty much stands for all the map awareness and most of the kills early to mid-game.


----------



## Mr-Elite1337

just started playing this and really enjoy it, the main champions i use are kayle and lee sin


----------



## stu.

Amazing game. Started Phage + 1 pot. Didn't die until I had 6,000g. Never had a chance to buy again.

Forgot boots on my trip back.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> There are also champions hard to counter like kennen, irelia and galio mid, which should be the only champions picked for mid, if they are picked without the ability to counterpick. Fiddle in the middle as the very first pick in champion select is just too risky.


I like picking champs that can do well in different lanes. Example, I first picked Malphite and I see the other team picks rumble, then I can tell the team to let me mid or let me jungle. It also makes lane swapping easy to do mid game if both top and mid can play either spot well.

Also, I would assume fiddle was their jungle if he was first picked. Just think if you're team was Fiddle, Vlad and Malph. Who is going where? I know solo q doesn't always work out that way, but it's fun when it does







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I know! People always use the "I'm first so you pick support" argument, and instalock a mid or top as first pick. Usually someone who is easily countered. It actually should be *the complete opposite!*. Mid and toplane champions should be picked LAST, in order to be able to counterpick as much as possible, but many people just tend to not know what counterpicking even is, which is extremely annoying..


In solo queue first pick means, by terms of elo only, that they are better than you. Which means they should pick whatever they are best with and go with it, as they should pick their best to ensure they can carry your game. Solo queue is just that, solo. You don't know who is good at what, and trying to organize something during the wait time occasionally works out.

If you watch a stream or two you'll hear them say it all the time, "Man I'm 4th/5th pick, guess I'm taking what's left."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Maybe so, but aren't people listed from highest at top to lowest elo at bottom? That's the problem with solo q. Your "better" players have to pick first but they can't count on those below them to swap or even have the champion they want to play.... I'm not defending the practice of picking mid and top as the team's first two picks. I just look at it as a good way to learn to out play your champ's "counter pick".


Yes, highest is at the top, lowest at the bottom. Your point is right on, the people at the bottom of the team are wild cards, either good or crap. They may not have all the champs either, which is why I never switch anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That is true. But that is not the reason most people play solo queue for. They play to win. Things like that should be done in custom with friends, if you ask me. There are also champions hard to counter like kennen, irelia and galio mid, which should be the only champions picked for mid, if they are picked without the ability to counterpick. Fiddle in the middle as the very first pick in champion select is just too risky.
> But yeah, highest rated players are first in solo queue, but that doesn't mean in any way that they're the best. That's my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play with a buddy of mine who were over 200 rating higher than me. So naturally, I was last, and he were first pick. I still ended up carrying my share of the games though, when I got to pick anything else than support. Not that it's impossible to carry as support (you can early game), but it's easier as, say the jungler, when he pretty much stands for all the map awareness and most of the kills early to mid-game.


If you're playing customs with friends to win, you're in the wrong game. Solo queue is a test of skill, and if you belong in a higher elo you should be able to carry your team no problem. Playing customs with friends is just for fun unless you've reached a point where you are playing professionally.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Solo queue is just that, solo. You don't know who is good at what, and trying to organize something during the wait time occasionally works out.


Yeah, I agree on that point. It's a good way to think that you should expect nothing of your teammates, and expect the worst to happen by the plays made of the other team. Many people are like: "WUKONG YOU NAB YOUR ULT WOULD HAVE SAVED ME!!!!", without thinking about Wukongs cooldowns, or simply his level of skill. Maybe it wouldn't even be worth the cooldown to use it, who knows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you watch a stream or two you'll hear them say it all the time, "Man I'm 4th/5th pick, guess I'm taking what's left."


Well, at higher ratings, there are simply less people playing at the same time. So the difference in rating between first and last pick differs greatly compared to 1300-1400 rating players (example). That way, first pick could easily be a 2150 rating player, while last pick is barely 2000 rating. This way, first pick actually is better, but at lower ratings, the difference is not that high, which means that the player with lower rating easily could be better than everyone else. At least that's my experience through a lot of solo queue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you're playing customs with friends to win, you're in the wrong game. Solo queue is a test of skill, and if you belong in a higher elo you should be able to carry your team no problem. Playing customs with friends is just for fun unless you've reached a point where you are playing professionally.


I'm not talking about improving at the game as a whole, but practicing specific matchups with a specific champion and against another specific champion, its often interesting and a very effective way to improve just that matchup, as it helps to know which mindset to start the game with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I like picking champs that can do well in different lanes. Example, I first picked Malphite and I see the other team picks rumble, then I can tell the team to let me mid or let me jungle. It also makes lane swapping easy to do mid game if both top and mid can play either spot well.
> Also, I would assume fiddle was their jungle if he was first picked. Just think if you're team was Fiddle, Vlad and Malph. Who is going where? I know solo q doesn't always work out that way, but it's fun when it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, well. I see that you're on a higher level of play than I am, then. Many people don't know how to counterpick at my level, so they actually DO pick fiddle for mid as first pick. Trust me, IT HAPPENS








As far as Malphite mid goes.. At this rating, that immideately makes me a "AH MA GAWD NOOB, NOT MALPH MID REPORT THAT NAB"


----------



## NuFon

Man, I feel I'm doing much better when listening to daft punk ^^
Someone should do a research on gaming/concentration when listening to music


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Man, I feel I'm doing much better when listening to daft punk ^^
> Someone should do a research on gaming/concentration when listening to music


Maybe that's why the pros in streams have music turned on. Each time Ocelote streams, he plays songs like this, lol


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Maybe that's why the pros in streams have music turned on. Each time Ocelote streams, he plays songs like this, lol


A lot play music just to make it through the long day of solo queue and streaming. When they actually play to win many won't have music on and will hardly talk except for emotional outbursts or insults. Unless it's a team scrim and they're communicating.


----------



## TheOddOne

I feel so good when I listen to Crunkles' voice !


----------



## BMorrisSly

I wouldn't say I just started playing. However this game is really addictive and fun and wouldn't expect I would like it. Anyone tried the new champ Diana? Friends have just said she's been fed everytime they've played against her and is OP. Could be fun to play with though.

Best game I've had...


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*
> 
> Anyone tried the new champ Diana? Friends have just said she's been fed everytime they've played against her and is OP. Could be fun to play with though.


Yeah, our top lane Cho and jungle Lee fed her good a few games back. Late game she did something like 1.5k damage to me (Riven) in mere seconds with her Q + R + Passive combo.
She's fun to play though! Even though she seems a bit OP...


----------



## NuFon

She is defienetly the most fun character in the game for me now ^^ So many mechanics to abuse, Q on creeps and champ, jump on champ and then back on creep.

Though her mana pool is really low, so rod of ages is a must.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> She is defienetly the most fun character in the game for me now ^^ So many mechanics to abuse, Q on creeps and champ, jump on champ and then back on creep.
> Though her mana pool is really low, so rod of ages is a must.


Nashor's tooth, Lich bane and Rylai's works really well for me


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> She is defienetly the most fun character in the game for me now ^^ So many mechanics to abuse, Q on creeps and champ, jump on champ and then back on creep.
> Though her mana pool is really low, so rod of ages is a must.


If the wiki on Diana is correct, I think it's funny that her passive does the most damage of all her abilities at lvl 18 (not counting double ult). That is until you get 150ap. Then Q starts to scale for more damage







.

Though she looks like she is ment to be a burst assassin, I wonder how well she would do with a tanky atk spd build (like wits and spark with the rest being defensive). I'm sure a lot of people will try out nashor and rageblade on her.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly*
> 
> I wouldn't say I just started playing. However this game is really addictive and fun and wouldn't expect I would like it. Anyone tried the new champ Diana? Friends have just said she's been fed everytime they've played against her and is OP. Could be fun to play with though.
> Best game I've had...


Aw man, If you switched greaves and phantom dancers around in your inventory, you would create a nice and pretty little pattern of items


----------



## NuFon

I went with the more conventional, 2-3 GP5, sorc boots, catalyst, DFG, rod of ages, Deathcap, rylais. or something like that.
I found out the mana pool is extremely low for her low cd's and she has to build tanky because she is all melee.


----------



## 179232

Can I get come champion recommendations if I mainly play these champions: Morgana, Veigar, Brand, and Cho'gath.

I like killing my opponents from long range. Large AoE attacks from far are great, stunning, hindering movement, or knocking into the air is also great. Basically I want to stay as far as possible from my opponent while I hit them with stuns or knock-ups, and attack from a distance, while someone else in my lane like Yi, Riven, Akali, Irelia, etc does most of the damage. I also lurv killing minions.

I also enjoy mid-laning alone. Especially with veigar.

Recommendations?

Second part of the post:

I like Cho'gath, but I don't like playing as tanks, since I prefer staying far away from the enemy. Instead of going with a tanky build, like RoA, glacial shroud, Abyssal Scepter, etc, would it work if I go all out AP by going 2x Doran Ring > Sorc Shoes > Kage's Lucky Pick > Deathcap > Deathfire/Morello > Void Staff, or something like that? I'd essentially play him the same way I do Veigar and Morgana.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Can I get come champion recommendations if I mainly play these champions: Morgana, Veigar, Brand, and Cho'gath.


Quote:


> Basically I want to stay as far as possible from my opponent while I hit them with stuns or knock-ups, and attack from a distance, while someone else in my lane like Yi, Riven, Akali, Irelia, etc does most of the damage.


If you're playing those champs, and someone else is dealing most of the damage, then you're doing something wrong. Those are some high burst mages and can usually burn 1 or 2 people alone.

Aside from that, Anivia and Annie are good ranged characters that have good stuns/cc.

With Cho, I've seen it work, just make sure you're team isn't relying on you to tank.


----------



## Onions

you can try using zyra... my gf plays her and eats kids alive. Her vines are strong her plant does some nice dmg and dat ult.

also try ziggs or heimer


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Can I get come champion recommendations if I mainly play these champions: Morgana, Veigar, Brand, and Cho'gath.
> I like killing my opponents from long range. Large AoE attacks from far are great, stunning, hindering movement, or knocking into the air is also great. Basically I want to stay as far as possible from my opponent while I hit them with stuns or knock-ups, and attack from a distance, while someone else in my lane like Yi, Riven, Akali, Irelia, etc does most of the damage. I also lurv killing minions.
> I also enjoy mid-laning alone. Especially with veigar.
> Recommendations?
> Second part of the post:
> I like Cho'gath, but I don't like playing as tanks, since I prefer staying far away from the enemy. Instead of going with a tanky build, like RoA, glacial shroud, Abyssal Scepter, etc, would it work if I go all out AP by going 2x Doran Ring > Sorc Shoes > Kage's Lucky Pick > Deathcap > Deathfire/Morello > Void Staff, or something like that? I'd essentially play him the same way I do Veigar and Morgana.


Lux, Kennen, Vladimir, Ahri, Karthus, Twisted Fate, Anivia, AP Janna, Galio, Gragas, Annie, AP Ezrael, AP Nidalee, Orianna, AP Soraka, Viktor, Fiddlesticks, Xerath, Ziggs, Zyra. I named close to all AP champs, but left those out that require you to be very close to do the bulk of your damage.

In regards to your Cho question- yes. You can go AP Cho, I used to do it before they made his buff and found it very enjoyable. But your build isn't really efficient. I would do something along the lines of: boots + 1HP pot, 2 Mana pots > Kage Pick (if you're doing very well and don't feel threatened, skip if you're not) > Catalyst > RoA > Deathcap > Abyssal/Athene's/Void staff/Deathfire

Every build is situational, based on your opponents, how you're doing, and how your team is doing. Your initial items should almost always benefit you in the laning phase. If you want to get good with a champ, try all different types of builds, masteries, and rune pages all different champs and you'll get better at picking items without following a guide.

On that note I'm planning to play Cho and only Cho no matter what role I have to play for a while, and may try to write up a guide after if I feel my efforts actually came to fruition.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> you can try using zyra... my gf plays her and eats kids alive. Her vines are strong her plant does some nice dmg and dat ult.
> also try ziggs or heimer


I hate saying this as I love Heimer, but Zyra is the new Heimer with actual usefulness. Rylai's on Zyra makes her Heimer with ult up 100% of the time, whereas Rylai's on Heimer makes his ult useless except to give them their HP back before they die.


----------



## Penryn

Anyone tried playing this o a touchscreen?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Can I get come champion recommendations if I mainly play these champions: Morgana, Veigar, Brand, and Cho'gath.
> I like killing my opponents from long range. Large AoE attacks from far are great, stunning, hindering movement, or knocking into the air is also great. Basically I want to stay as far as possible from my opponent while I hit them with stuns or knock-ups, and attack from a distance, while someone else in my lane like Yi, Riven, Akali, Irelia, etc does most of the damage. I also lurv killing minions.
> I also enjoy mid-laning alone. Especially with veigar.
> Recommendations?


You know what I'd recommend? Dont play any champions like those ones. I think its a lot more fun to play if you can play all roles and all champions, and you will get a better understanding of the game, and therefor be a better player overall aswell. Me and a buddy spend a week or two playing the roles and champions we were bad at, and that way, combined with watching a lot of streams, I learned to play every role, and I can now play at least 80% of the champions in the game pretty decent. Of course its okey to focus more on one role and a few champions, I mostly play jungler and no so much AP mid, but I still think that being a great all-round player, is better than being an exceptional one trick pony. BTW standing behind and CCing while other people do the damage up front, sounds like you might enjoy supporting. Janna, Blitzcrank, Alistar, Nautilus. Give those a try. But note, for it to be fun to play a support, you have to make things happen yourself and be aggressive and active, and not just wait for your AD carry to do everything and shield/heal him once in a while.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> You know what I'd recommend? Dont play any champions like those ones. I think its a lot more fun to play if you can play all roles and all champions, and you will get a better understanding of the game, and therefor be a better player overall aswell. Me and a buddy spend a week or two playing the roles and champions we were bad at, and that way, combined with watching a lot of streams, I learned to play every role, and I can now play at least 80% of the champions in the game pretty decent. Of course its okey to focus more on one role and a few champions, I mostly play jungler and no so much AP mid, but I still think that being a great all-round player, is better than being an exceptional one trick pony. BTW standing behind and CCing while other people do the damage up front, sounds like you might enjoy supporting. Janna, Blitzcrank, Alistar, Nautilus. Give those a try. But note, for it to be fun to play a support, you have to make things happen yourself and be aggressive and active, and not just wait for your AD carry to do everything and shield/heal him once in a while.


Took your advice. Tried to find the exact opposite of what I was looking for. You know what? It was a good idea!

Played as Hecarim first. Even though he was close range, I found him fun to play. His charge attack (Q?) was great for luring enemies in, and then spamming W and E. His ulti was also fantastic for ganking.

Then I tried Garen. I didn't like him as much as Hecarim though, but he was still fun to play. I turned him into a tank and found his W amazing for tanking. I died a lot in team fights but found that everyone targeted me first for some reason, so I took a LOT of damage while my teammates focused on everyone else.

Going to try Varus next, he seems interesting. Then maybe Ashe.


----------



## Penryn

Just had the funniest game. As diana I kept getting focused and since she has like no escape I died ... a lot... so I just decided to build like 60 abyssal scepters... (and that isnt even my final form) We were losing bad then in one big push we won. It was interesting.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I hate saying this as I love Heimer, but Zyra is the new Heimer with actual usefulness. Rylai's on Zyra makes her Heimer with ult up 100% of the time, whereas Rylai's on Heimer makes his ult useless except to give them their HP back before they die.


yea i agree a propley played and build zyra is heimer with always on ult and super strong cc. I love it when my bro plays fiddles i play galio and my gf plays her XD its so trolltastic. Im honestley surprised i dont see mroe people playing her tho.

we tried for liek a week with my friends to set this up
baron gank----

enemy team goes into baron.... alistar sits on outside in bush to headbut flashers back into it, volibear throws runners back in, zyra ults it, fiddles ults in, galio ults in... gg pentakill fiddles


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yea i agree a propley played and build zyra is heimer with always on ult and super strong cc. I love it when my bro plays fiddles i play galio and my gf plays her XD its so trolltastic. Im honestley surprised i dont see mroe people playing her tho.
> we tried for liek a week with my friends to set this up
> baron gank----
> enemy team goes into baron.... alistar sits on outside in bush to headbut flashers back into it, volibear throws runners back in, zyra ults it, fiddles ults in, galio ults in... gg pentakill fiddles


A lot of people don't play her because she has a high skill cap to get the most out of her. People don't like change, and question new things unless the champ is easy and OP.

As a side note and somewhat related, my last 7 normal games on Cho have been wins. This includes a game as jungle, 3 as top, 3 as support. Only one of the ADCs questioned me on Cho support, then we proceeded to destroy our opponents. My favorite lane partner so far in bot as Cho has been Cait, so funny. We were 5/0 and took the tower by 10 mins. So far the Cho marathon is a success, and if I want to play another champ I just ARAM. But if normal, CHO ONRY!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> But if normal, CHO ONRY!


I see what you did there...


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I see what you did there...


O reary? No wai!

Up you go!


----------



## Blizlake

Someone wanna explain how this is possible?
After we won a match, I compared my gear to an enemys (we were both playing as Ashe) and noticed something funny... The "gold earned" says 13.6k for me and 13.8k for the enemy, but the items don't quite "match".
We both had berserkers, IE and PD. In addition to that I had Madred's bloodrazor, but the enemy ashe had a BT *and another PD.* I'm pretty sure I didn't waste almost 3k buying pots, so how can that be? Does the screen show all the gold you get in a match, or does it leave something out?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Someone wanna explain how this is possible?
> After we won a match, I compared my gear to an enemys (we were both playing as Ashe) and noticed something funny... The "gold earned" says 13.6k for me and 13.8k for the enemy, but the items don't quite "match".
> We both had berserkers, IE and PD. In addition to that I had Madred's bloodrazor, but the enemy ashe had a BT *and another PD.* I'm pretty sure I didn't waste almost 3k buying pots, so how can that be? Does the screen show all the gold you get in a match, or does it leave something out?


Are you sure you used ALL your gold right before the match ended? Only thing I can think of. Of course I suppose you didn't fail-buy so much that you would waste 3k gold!







Right?


----------



## DarkArc

Your Items:
Berserkers: 920
IE: 3830
PD: 2845
Madreds: 3800
Total: 11395, leaving 2200g.

Enemy:
Berserkers: 920
IE: 3830
PD: 2845
BT: 3000
PD: 2845
Total: 13440 leaving 300g.

This just means that the enemy Ashe spent all of her gold, and you didn't.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Someone wanna explain how this is possible?
> After we won a match, I compared my gear to an enemys (we were both playing as Ashe) and noticed something funny... The "gold earned" says 13.6k for me and 13.8k for the enemy, but the items don't quite "match".
> We both had berserkers, IE and PD. In addition to that I had Madred's bloodrazor, but the enemy ashe had a BT *and another PD.* I'm pretty sure I didn't waste almost 3k buying pots, so how can that be? Does the screen show all the gold you get in a match, or does it leave something out?


It shows all the gold, Madred's is just an expensive item that isn't cost effective. If I'm remembering correctly: Zerkers- 890, PD ~ 2800, IE ~ 3900, BT ~ 3400.

This would mean with 13.8k she could have everything you listed with gold to spare. While you had almost as much gold, I'm assuming you didn't spend it all. Their Ashe may have bought after he last death in hopes that she would get back up in time to defend the base.

Edit: I didn't do too bad from memory since I don't play ADCs as much as I used to


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Just had the funniest game. As diana I kept getting focused and since she has like no escape I died ... a lot... so I just decided to build like 60 abyssal scepters... (and that isnt even my final form) We were losing bad then in one big push we won. It was interesting.


A non level 30 player on this thread! Let me know if you ever want to play, I'm level 19.

I main Kennen, Singed, and just picked up Poppy, who is incredibly fun.

My summoner name is pangolinman.

Is Diana any fun? I haven't found any dominating any games I've played in.

She has a weakish early game it seems, and if you shut her down, she can't really recover.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> A non level 30 player on this thread! Let me know if you ever want to play, I'm level 19.
> I main Kennen, Singed, and just picked up Poppy, who is incredibly fun.
> My summoner name is pangolinman.
> Is Diana any fun? I haven't found any dominating any games I've played in.
> She has a weakish early game it seems, and if you shut her down, she can't really recover.


I'll join as well. Started a month ago, currently level 13. Add ComradeNF in LoL.

Main is Veigar. Backups in case Veigar is taken are Morgana and Cho'Gath.

Although currently I'm not playing my main as I am trying to play the exact opposite of what I enjoy playing as so I can try and get a well rounded experience with every champion. Currently playing as Hecarim and Varus since they are free.


----------



## 179232

Also, I wanted to add that I take back what I said about Ashe sucking in this thread. I said that after only 2 games with her, in the first week when I started LoL.

Even though I SUCK as AD Carry, she is quite a fun champion to play. As long as you have Q activated you can pretty much chase down any enemy and kill them, as long as they don't have any support. Also, her ulti is great for those small turret fights. Just make sure you land the arrow when they are beside the turret, and the turret will take care of the rest. And the low cooldown on maxed volley is excellent.

E is also very useful. I can't even mention how many times it has saved me from jungle ganks. You basically get unlimited sight wards with E.

Even though I am extremely bad with her, I have to say that Ashe is one of my favorite champions to play now, after getting a better understanding of both how the game and Ashe operate.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> A non level 30 player on this thread! Let me know if you ever want to play, I'm level 19.
> I main Kennen, Singed, and just picked up Poppy, who is incredibly fun.
> My summoner name is pangolinman.
> Is Diana any fun? I haven't found any dominating any games I've played in.
> She has a weakish early game it seems, and if you shut her down, she can't really recover.


There aren't too many junglers who can recover and be useful to the team once they're shut down. Champs like Maokai and Malphite have the CC to be useful even when shut down early, but many other junglers rely on damage to help and need that early dominance. Jungling is all risk-reward and against a highly coordinated team Diana could be considered high risk, but if she doesn't suffer too badly from an invade or counter jungling she provides high reward later.

She wouldn't be at the top of my list for a team comp that was intended to invade the enemy jungle and contest their buff, but I would include her in a team comp that was better suited for preventing an invade.

If you really like Poppy I recommend looking up Spamhappy's guide on solomid.net and reading it over carefully. You can also watch 4Not Zekent's livestream on the site as well, as Spamhappy is his mule. He reached over 2000 elo playing only Poppy, so he is experienced in almost every match up possible in top lane. He will also point out while playing Poppy that she loses almost every match up possible, and the only way to win the lane is to highly outplay your opponent.

Don't mean to deter you from her, as she is very fun and I enjoy playing her too. Just thought you should know







I watch Zekent a lot as he dictates his games well and doesn't follow the meta every game like some other streamers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Even though I am extremely bad with her, I have to say that Ashe is one of my favorite champions to play now, after getting a better understanding of both how the game and Ashe operate.


Glad to see you've learned this point already. I have a friend who is level 30 with well over 700 wins thanks to me carrying him through games who has finally acknowledged that he needs to play more champs to better understand lane match ups. If nothing else, playing all the free champs when they are free at least once or twice helps you learn how to play against that champ and teaches you how their abilities work. Granted you won't know the best way to use them after a short time, you at least know what they can do. Knowing what your opponent can do is the most important part of the game in my opinion, which can be seen with Zyra as people don't know how to face her so most people lose to her.


----------



## Degree

Well I was playing earlier and we were winning, halfway of destroying their nexus and everyone DCd.

Closed LoL and went back in, checked to see if we won or not.
The game is not even there, no win or loss, as if it never happened.
First win of the day still there
It was one of my best game, 4v5. To see that we never won, or even shown that we played the game was a total crap @[email protected]


----------



## NuFon

What do you guys think about Diana? After playing her a 10ish times I really like her mid because she literary explodes after level 6.
She also has a great ganking potential on midlane








I think she costs too much to be efficient in the jungle. If she doesn't get those early kills then she is going to do poorly because the lack of income in the jungle.


----------



## Degree

Also I uploaded my video of my Kennen gameplay last night!
Please watch and give me any feedback on my gameplay on how I did.
I'm still kinda new to league, but old enough to know how to play right.

Still uploading part 2 and 3!
Was going to be 1080p, but I decided to just render it to 720p because 1080 would take too long to upload


----------



## KarmaKiller

Just had a ton of fun in this game:


I died lots, but I killed lots also.. lol


----------



## OkanG

I was just wondering for the people playing ranked on here. How many wins do you have, and at what rating? I'm at 1381 rating with 213 wins and 172 losses. Now, 1381 is not bad at all, but I feel like I should have been improved much more since i have so many wins. I guess I'm just a slow learner..


----------



## Nihsnek

I have around 200 wins and 200 losses and I am around 1100. Everytime I climb to 1250+, my W/L ratio goes below .500

On a side note, played a few games as jungle Eve as she is so much fun now! Mid game to end game is when she becomes relevant and she can truly assassinate any squishy.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I was just wondering for the people playing ranked on here. How many wins do you have, and at what rating? I'm at 1381 rating with 213 wins and 172 losses. Now, 1381 is not bad at all, but I feel like I should have been improved much more since i have so many wins. I guess I'm just a slow learner..


10-0 1600







ez


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> I have around 200 wins and 200 losses and I am around 1100. Everytime I climb to 1250+, my W/L ratio goes below .500
> On a side note, played a few games as jungle Eve as she is so much fun now! Mid game to end game is when she becomes relevant and she can truly assassinate any squishy.


I played 2 games with Evelynn. She is quite good level 15+ but IMO sucks very badly up to ~12. You aren't going to be going much early game playing as her.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 10-0 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ez


Got my hopes up and actually though you WERE "TheOddOne" from TSM, lol








Anyways, I'm starting to raise in rating like a baws now, and I've read many places that only 25-35% of people playing ranked are over 1300.
I'm at 1393 only by trying to carry hard and keep a positive attitude


----------



## 179232

How come the majority of the female champions in LoL are not wearing bras?

It's called Victoria's Secret Sona, Janna, Morgana, Katarina, Sivir, Ahri, Evelynn, and Zyra. (Did I miss anyone? Oh right, Malzahar)


----------



## prznar1

What Malzahar got to bras?


----------



## -relk-

91-78 and sitting at 1335 right now for me. I started playing ranked when I shouldnt have, and that really affected my elo early on. I have learned an incredible amount since then, and only play duo at the moment with a friend. My friend has been up and down over the last month or so. He went up to 1400, down for 1150, and right now he is up to 1450+. Unlike me though, he plays a lot of solo queue. You can climb harder than you can fall if you win more games than you loose.


----------



## TinDaDragon

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26089671

I stopped around March cause I sold my rig :\

I think I'm the luckiest. Most people who play ranked have like thousands of matches

I had ~200


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26089671
> I stopped around March cause I sold my rig :\
> I think I'm the luckiest. Most people who play ranked have like thousands of matches
> I had ~200


I was at 1400 getting GOOD teams when I started soloq, now I'm down to 1130 and don't feel like playing soloq anymore.. I hate that everyone says this "if you get bad teams you have to carry, if you can't win even if you carry bad teams, then you are bad and shouldn't be blaming others"


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I was at 1400 getting GOOD teams when I started soloq, now I'm down to 1130 and don't feel like playing soloq anymore.. I hate that everyone says this "if you get bad teams you have to carry, if you can't win even if you carry bad teams, then you are bad and shouldn't be blaming others"


I'm down to 1406 from not playing ranked. Hurts when I was at 1548 and rising


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I'm down to 1406 from not playing ranked. Hurts when I was at 1548 and rising


^this


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I was at 1400 getting GOOD teams when I started soloq, now I'm down to 1130 and don't feel like playing soloq anymore.. I hate that everyone says this "if you get bad teams you have to carry, if you can't win even if you carry bad teams, then you are bad and shouldn't be blaming others"


Exactly. A majority of the games you lose, there is no way you could possibly carry the entire team due to a) people who don't listen, b) people who feed, c) afkers/leavers, etc


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Exactly. A majority of the games you lose, there is no way you could possibly carry the entire team due to a) people who don't listen, b) people who feed, c) afkers/leavers, etc


Honestly ELO isn't the best system for a team game that is matched like solo-q.

The system works against you, the more you win, the harder matches you get. This is the reason why you will go on winning and losing streaks, so don't get down, just keep Qing!


----------



## NuFon

I have found alistar to be very effective in solo queue, in the jungle ofcourse. But I would say shyvana or lee sin would be better if you know how to play them


----------



## Degree

Hey did anyone watch my Kennen gameplay yet?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2cckLHp428
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Also I uploaded my video of my Kennen gameplay last night!
> Please watch and give me any feedback on my gameplay on how I did.
> I'm still kinda new to league, but old enough to know how to play right.
> Still uploading part 2 and 3!
> Was going to be 1080p, but I decided to just render it to 720p because 1080 would take too long to upload


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> A non level 30 player on this thread! Let me know if you ever want to play, I'm level 19.
> I main Kennen, Singed, and just picked up Poppy, who is incredibly fun.
> My summoner name is pangolinman.
> Is Diana any fun? I haven't found any dominating any games I've played in.
> She has a weakish early game it seems, and if you shut her down, she can't really recover.


Yea, for sure. My profile on lol is under Seraph Lucciola I usually play after 8pm pst and with 2 to 3 friends o Skype. If you want in feel free to add me.

Diana has a good early game if you lane and harass. Way better than say fioras early game which is just brutal.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Honestly ELO isn't the best system for a team game that is matched like solo-q.
> The system works against you, the more you win, the harder matches you get. This is the reason why you will go on winning and losing streaks, so don't get down, just keep *Qing*!


QQ


----------



## Iislsdum

Hello everyone. I just joined up here, and I'm summoner level 17 (as of this posting). I probably won't be on as much as summer winds down and I get back into school, but you may see me around the in-game chat, OCN mumble server, or /r/summonerschool and /r/leagueoflegends if you're a redditor. I am most comfortable playing solo top, but I have been branching out and I'm currently learning support. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have learned a number of roles and can start to play draft pick. I generally won't accept friend requests from people I don't know, so don't be offended if I decline. Anyway, just stopped by to say hi; hopefully I'll see some of you around on the fields of justice!


----------



## andyroo89

New champion, Rengar



higher res shot. http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/405464_473846422633911_2024574820_n.jpg


----------



## prznar1

i've red his abilities this morning. another insanly op crap...


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just joined up here, and I'm summoner level 17 (as of this posting). I probably won't be on as much as summer winds down and I get back into school, but you may see me around the in-game chat, OCN mumble server, or /r/summonerschool and /r/leagueoflegends if you're a redditor. I am most comfortable playing solo top, but I have been branching out and I'm currently learning support. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll have learned a number of roles and can start to play draft pick. I generally won't accept friend requests from people I don't know, so don't be offended if I decline. Anyway, just stopped by to say hi; hopefully I'll see some of you around on the fields of justice!


Welcome







What server do you play on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> New champion, Rengar
> 
> higher res shot. http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/405464_473846422633911_2024574820_n.jpg


He looks beast! Some connection to Warwick or something?


----------



## prznar1

well... its a xin, volibear and eve mix. atleast in my opinion. looks good, but op like all new champs -_-'


----------



## Blizlake

Jayce isn't OP, but both Zyra and Diana are... Doesn't look good considering the trend...
This dude has pretty much everything except a proper nuke. I do think that his ulti looks well balanced, it's similar to TF's but smaller range and no teleport (afaik).


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Jayce isn't OP, but both Zyra and Diana are... Doesn't look good considering the trend...
> This dude has pretty much everything except a proper nuke. I do think that his ulti looks well balanced, it's similar to TF's but smaller range and no teleport (afaik).


No tele, 500 range leap or something. But he has a heal, damage/AS steroid, high base armour, pretty high base damage, high scaling on his abilities, armour and MR bonus from his abilities, a leap and a root.
If the enemy team steers clear of brush they could be okay but I think this guy and someone like panth could be hilarious as a bottom lane combo.
Imagine, their AD carry is just walking around admiring the sunshine when suddenly he gets chain CCed and destroyed from out of the bushes.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> No tele, 500 range leap or something. But he has a heal, damage/AS steroid, high base armour, pretty high base damage, high scaling on his abilities, armour and MR bonus from his abilities, a leap and a root.
> If the enemy team steers clear of brush they could be okay but I think this guy and someone like panth could be hilarious as a bottom lane combo.
> Imagine, their AD carry is just walking around admiring the sunshine when suddenly he gets chain CCed and destroyed from out of the bushes.


Ok cool, PBE ain't working or me atm so haven't had a chance to try him out yet, only read about him.
He also seems to have his own item which is like BF-sword, +1 boots and brutalizer together with some buffs for his skills.

But yeah, panth could be a hilarious laning partner. Amumu, Jax and Blitzcrank would be awesome, maybe nautilus and garen too.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Ok cool, PBE ain't working or me atm so haven't had a chance to try him out yet, only read about him.
> He also seems to have his own item which is like BF-sword, +1 boots and brutalizer together with some buffs for his skills.
> But yeah, panth could be a hilarious laning partner. Amumu, Jax and Blitzcrank would be awesome, maybe nautilus and garen too.


I got my info from reddit, I'm guessing it's right but I haven't played him on the PBE yet either.
I hadn't noticed the necklace, that could be cool.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Jayce isn't OP, but both Zyra and Diana are... Doesn't look good considering the trend...
> This dude has pretty much everything except a proper nuke. I do think that his ulti looks well balanced, it's similar to TF's but smaller range and no teleport (afaik).


They nerfed Zyra slightly in the August 6th mini-patch. Less range on that vine thing, and less damage on 2 of her attacks.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> They nerfed Zyra slightly in the August 6th mini-patch. Less range on that vine thing, and less damage on 2 of her attacks.


Yeah, the nerf kept her from being a constantly banned champ but did leave her as viable.


----------



## DarkArc

Any champ is OP if played properly. I've seen some Zyra's destroy and some get destroyed. Same with Darius, Diana, etc.

That being said, I was doing some stat looking at from the reddit link provided by Mike-IRL. Rengar looks pretty on par with other tanks, so I'm thinking he is going to play similar to Volibear or Garen.

As far as his abilities go, his passive is a fair bit smaller than WW's ult, his Q's AS boost scales about half of WW's W, and his ult is about the same range as Kog'Maws. Nothing that he has seems broken so I'm not sure why everyone is already screaming that he is OP. He's got some good utility, but that doesn't make him OP.


----------



## Degree

Is he out on one yet?? If so ima try him out when I get home!
He looks awesome








Hopefully he gets a good skin that isn't "Flaming/Ice/Space-like" that we've been getting lately
His lore has some connections with WW maybe?
His brother or something like the ones we've been getting lately.. Draven/Darius Leona/Diana


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Is he out on one yet?? If so ima try him out when I get home!
> He looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he gets a good skin that isn't "Flaming/Ice/Space-like" that we've been getting lately
> His lore has some connections with WW maybe?
> His brother or something like the ones we've been getting lately.. Draven/Darius Leona/Diana


I'd doubt his brother, since he was turned into a wolf by Soraka and all.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Any champ is OP if played properly. I've seen some Zyra's destroy and some get destroyed. Same with Darius, Diana, etc.
> That being said, I was doing some stat looking at from the reddit link provided by Mike-IRL. Rengar looks pretty on par with other tanks, so I'm thinking he is going to play similar to Volibear or Garen.
> As far as his abilities go, his passive is a fair bit smaller than WW's ult, his Q's AS boost scales about half of WW's W, and his ult is about the same range as Kog'Maws. Nothing that he has seems broken so I'm not sure why everyone is already screaming that he is OP. He's got some good utility, but that doesn't make him OP.


I agree with the first statement. The only champion I know how to use properly right now is Veigar, and I constantly see people telling me how extremely OP is after the game, simply because I went 10/0, 12/2, etc. If you know when to use your spells and when to approach and not approach champions, then it isn't hard to do very well with certain champions.

I used to think veigar was OP as well, because using his E can stun multiple champions for 3 seconds (or was it longer?), giving you enough time to use W, Q, and your ultimate, instantly killing any AP champion on the other team if you are level 15+. if 2 champions are too close and you hit with your E, then you can W both of them late game, taking off 30-40% of their HP instantly.

However, if a champion gets too close to Veigar, you will die. Especially good AD champions. Also, a smart enemy will chase you down right after you use your E, so they have 20 seconds to kill you and you don't have any CC to stop them.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Any champ is OP if played properly. I've seen some Zyra's destroy and some get destroyed. Same with Darius, Diana, etc.
> That being said, I was doing some stat looking at from the reddit link provided by Mike-IRL. Rengar looks pretty on par with other tanks, so I'm thinking he is going to play similar to Volibear or Garen.
> As far as his abilities go, his passive is a fair bit smaller than WW's ult, his Q's AS boost scales about half of WW's W, and his ult is about the same range as Kog'Maws. Nothing that he has seems broken so I'm not sure why everyone is already screaming that he is OP. He's got some good utility, but that doesn't make him OP.


Riot looks at the champions win ratio when deciding to tweak champion abilities or damage. You have to understand that there is a lot of the community that finds Kassadin OP in soloQ, and he is still banned out often, but you almost NEVER see him played or banned in high level play.

It is difficult to balance champions for 2 entirely different communities, so they try their best to make small changes to keep them playable but not have them be a 100% ban in top level play. Riot wants high level bans to be chosen based on playstyle/teamcomp, not just because they are strong.

Unfortunately there are tournaments that will play on the Zyra patch, and she will be picked/banned a lot.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Riot looks at the champions win ratio when deciding to tweak champion abilities or damage. You have to understand that there is a lot of the community that finds Kassadin OP in soloQ, and he is still banned out often, but you almost NEVER see him played or banned in high level play.
> It is difficult to balance champions for 2 entirely different communities, so they try their best to make small changes to keep them playable but not have them be a 100% ban in top level play. Riot wants high level bans to be chosen based on playstyle/teamcomp, not just because they are strong.
> Unfortunately there are tournaments that will play on the Zyra patch, and she will be picked/banned a lot.


Riot has no idea what they are doing lol. They take a champ and buff them until they are op and in every match, and then nerf them until nobody plays them and then rinse and repeat. When a champ finally gets balanced, people complain because they require knowledge to play, so Riot buffs the champ making them "OP" and then people complain about that and that champ keeps getting banned so they nerf it again. It's a vicious cycle that will never end because they release a new champ every two weeks rather than fix the ones currently out there.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Riot has no idea what they are doing lol. They take a champ and buff them until they are op and in every match, and then nerf them until nobody plays them and then rinse and repeat. When a champ finally gets balanced, people complain because they require knowledge to play, so Riot buffs the champ making them "OP" and then people complain about that and that champ keeps getting banned so they nerf it again. It's a vicious cycle that will never end because they release a new champ every two weeks rather than fix the ones currently out there.


This is the comment expected from someone who doesn't fully understand the game as an whole entity. You just look at your level of play and wonder, "why they nerf this champ and not that champ? he's more OP." It's because they have to consider all levels of play as rctrucker says. They don't just focus on your elo, or anyone other specific elo. When a game is for both competition and leisure play, it is hard to avoid destroying the competitive scene while keeping it fun for the random player no one knows. If you think they don't know what they're doing, quit and make your own game, put in an application at Riot, or better yet, post on the forum with the rest of the community so their public relations representatives can bring your thoughts and others' to their development team's attention. Their are plenty of options for people who feel they are so bad at what they do. Personally I think they're doing a great job in regulating the balance of champs based on their business plan, i.e. releasing a new champ every 2-3 weeks.

Summary: If you don't like how the game is run, don't play it or do something proactive about it.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This is the comment expected from someone who doesn't fully understand the game as an whole entity. You just look at your level of play and wonder, "why they nerf this champ and not that champ? he's more OP." It's because they have to consider all levels of play as rctrucker says. They don't just focus on your elo, or anyone other specific elo. When a game is for both competition and leisure play, it is hard to avoid destroying the competitive scene while keeping it fun for the random player no one knows. If you think they don't know what they're doing, quit and make your own game, put in an application at Riot, or better yet, post on the forum with the rest of the community so their public relations representatives can bring your thoughts and others' to their development team's attention. Their are plenty of options for people who feel they are so bad at what they do. Personally I think they're doing a great job in regulating the balance of champs based on their business plan, i.e. releasing a new champ every 2-3 weeks.


As a matter of fact I am making my own game. Trust me, I have a very deep knowledge of how a game works, and how incredibly difficult it is to make it balanced. But you don't balance something by adding more stuff to it. All they are doing is making a complex scenario even harder to fix. The only way the game would ever become balanced is if they stopped releasing new champs, which I know they aren't (and I don't blame them since it's their income). All I was trying to say is that there is always going to be a fluctuation in who is the "OP" champs at that current point in time. It's a cycle and it will always exist.

As far as looking at my own level, you're way off mark. I'm not the best LoL player and I don't claim to be, but I'm smart enough to understand all the mechanics. If you noticed my first post, I said any champ is OP if you know how to play them. About a year ago when Eve was in her insta-dodge mode, I saw people hard carrying with her. Was it because she was "OP"? No, it was because people understand the champ and knew how to play her. Honestly, one of my least favorite things they ever did to the game was changed Kassadin's W. I loved when it was armor pen instead of magic damage. You could build such an op AD carry out of him or even use it to push turrets as ap, but nobody understood that and they changed it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> As a matter of fact I am making my own game. Trust me, I have a very deep knowledge of how a game works, and how incredibly difficult it is to make it balanced. But you don't balance something by adding more stuff to it. All they are doing is making a complex scenario even harder to fix. The only way the game would ever become balanced is if they stopped releasing new champs, which I know they aren't (and I don't blame them since it's their income). All I was trying to say is that there is always going to be a fluctuation in who is the "OP" champs at that current point in time. It's a cycle and it will always exist.
> As far as looking at my own level, you're way off mark. I'm not the best LoL player and I don't claim to be, but I'm smart enough to understand all the mechanics. If you noticed my first post, I said any champ is OP if you know how to play them. About a year ago when Eve was in her insta-dodge mode, I saw people hard carrying with her. Was it because she was "OP"? No, it was because people understand the champ and knew how to play her. Honestly, one of my least favorite things they ever did to the game was changed Kassadin's W. I loved when it was armor pen instead of magic damage. You could build such an op AD carry out of him or even use it to push turrets as ap, but nobody understood that and they changed it.


Clearly you are unaware of the fact that the fluctuation in what champ is "OP" is part of their game design.... I've sat with Riot engineers, PR reps, professional LoL players, and even Morello. The idea of it is to not only change how the game is played to avoid a stagnation, but to also give players an opportunity for their favorite champ to be "OP". Some stay there longer than others simply because of their skill set having a strong utility in their lane. What it comes down to is adding another aspect of the game that changes from time to time to throw a different flavor in the game. Sometimes it doesn't work out how they intended, but that's bound to happen in any game whether it appears flawless or a mess. But with a game this big around the world, it is doing great. Hell hardly anyone in plays Hecarim on the NA servers unless he's free, but they love him in Asia and will even pick him when they are counter picked because of his ability to initiate.

It's all about how you look at the game and intend to play it that makes a champ strong. Obviously some champs are just terrible, and should be reworked in some way. Eventually they might be, but until then we just have to enjoy the game for what it is instead of pointing out everything we consider a "flaw" because we believe it should be done differently. So just take what you don't like about LoL and leave it out of your game, if you ever finish it.

Edit: And the reason they make the new champs strong on release? So people will buy them with RP or buy the skin if they buy with IP, and they can enjoy pub stomping people for a few weeks. Great business strategy in my opinion; let people enjoy a strong champ with new abilities, make money. Win/win in my book.


----------



## Blizlake

One of the most "fun" games I've had in a long while: Enemy Darius built 2x warmogs, IE, PD and destroyed everyone. I think he got 3 quadras and a few triples and doubles... I'm pretty sure he was smurfing.


----------



## Nihsnek

Looks like we have a new stealth (atleast partially) champion coming down the pipe as well as two new skins - Full Metal Rammus and Riot Graves....Still NO ZILEAN SKIN..

http://www.surrenderat20.net/


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I'd doubt his brother, since he was turned into a wolf by Soraka and all.


Oh yea true true, forgot about that








Anyways I'm logging into PBE right now.. 6 min queue time X.X


----------



## andyroo89

POOL PARTY ZIGGS OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> POOL PARTY ZIGGS OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Might make me actually buy him now! About time for some fun community created skins!


----------



## 179232

After playing a few games today, I am beginning to understand the whole "Brazilian" thing that everyone is talking about.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> After playing a few games today, I am beginning to understand the whole "Brazilian" thing that everyone is talking about.


JAJAJAJAJAJAJA Mordekaiser es numero uno!!

They're even in EU nordic & east... -.-" Like we don't already have enough polish and russians...


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA Mordekaiser es numero uno!!
> They're even in EU nordic & east... -.-" Like we don't already have enough polish and russians...


There's what they say as well. In the games I played it was more their playing style that got to me though. The guys I played with first off made the worst champion choices. We didn't have a single person mid. Then nobody helped me in team fights at all. It was always 2v5. The other 3 were busy getting themselves killed. For 2 games in a row.

Also, the American servers kind of suck compared to the European ones. LOTS of idiots here. *LOTS*. At least in the Euro servers people pick champions that actually benefit their team, rather than having your team have 3 AD Carry's and 2 Tanks.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> There's what they say as well. In the games I played it was more their playing style that got to me though. The guys I played with first off made the worst champion choices. We didn't have a single person mid. Then nobody helped me in team fights at all. It was always 2v5. The other 3 were busy getting themselves killed. For 2 games in a row.
> 
> Also, the American servers kind of suck compared to the European ones. LOTS of idiots here. *LOTS*. At least in the Euro servers people pick champions that actually benefit their team, rather than having your team have 3 AD Carry's and 2 Tanks.


Yeah, that sounds kinda familiar...

We do have idiots in EU servers too, for example today 2 guys instalocked mid champs (heim and karth) and went on to fight about who is mid. I picked Riven for top since someone said that he'll jungle. End result was that we had no jungler, the 2 mid champs were both laning at mid and fighting with each other in chat, and the 2 others were AD carries (corki and ashe) at bot. Neither of the AD carries spoke or pinged, so it was a fun match... We won it though, I went 17-2-8 and their solo top Darius ragequit 'cause he was 0-5-0 before 10min mark. Also, I apparently got reported for hacking 'cause "Riven can't deal 100 damage on auto-attacks early game" (I had brutalizer and BF sword and her passive, and ofc runes and masteries...).
Sooo, yeah...


----------



## Degree

I love Janna, just picked up up today and this was my second game.
Got this clip, noct ulted but saved both me and kog.


----------



## stu.

Since we had an interesting discussion on Perfect Imbalance going on yesterday, I figured I'd throw this link in.

They use LoL as an example to explain the concept, and it follows similar to the model that Crunkles was talking about (with the exception of the economics).


----------



## ThePhlood

I haven't posted here in a while but I just wanted t o share with OCN my first LoL tourney win! It was just an amateur tournament but we won some pretty sweet mice



This picture was taken at 5 in the morning too, so tired. I'm the one in the maroon sweatshirt


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while but I just wanted t o share with OCN my first LoL tourney win! It was just an amateur tournament but we won some pretty sweet mice
> 
> This picture was taken at 5 in the morning too, so tired. I'm the one in the maroon sweatshirt


I wish I was cool/good enough to win an amateur league.


----------



## 179232

Anyone have tips for killing malphite? He just has so much HP, and does so much damage. He is also great at harassing.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Anyone have tips for killing malphite? He just has so much HP, and does so much damage. He is also great at harassing.


Kog'Maw

In lane? Call for ganks


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while but I just wanted t o share with OCN my first LoL tourney win! It was just an amateur tournament but we won some pretty sweet mice
> 
> This picture was taken at 5 in the morning too, so tired. I'm the one in the maroon sweatshirt


Man. I can't wait to get into some leagues.... once time permits again. Gaming where I was from wasn't around me close enough. I had to travel to do anything like that.

Now that I'm military, it's a whole different story. I just have to find the locations -- I'll be near New Orleans (1hr away) in a little over a month







and hopefully something will be going on around there.

Here we come Biloxi Miss.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Anyone have tips for killing malphite? He just has so much HP, and does so much damage. He is also great at harassing.


Armor pen, but in team fights you shouldn't be attacking him until last
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I wish I was cool/good enough to win an amateur league.


Haha, I play league more than I should


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Anyone have tips for killing malphite? He just has so much HP, and does so much damage. He is also great at harassing.


Darius maybe? Armor pen ain't gonna do much when he has over 200 armor


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while but I just wanted t o share with OCN my first LoL tourney win! It was just an amateur tournament but we won some pretty sweet mice
> 
> This picture was taken at 5 in the morning too, so tired. I'm the one in the maroon sweatshirt


Let's give Naga to MOBA players


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Darius maybe? Armor pen ain't gonna do much when he has over 200 armor


LW alone is going to take away 40% of it. Add in a couple other items and you're golden. Malphite doesn't deal that much damage as a tank and generally any caster is going to drop towards the end of a fight anywho because if he focus's on armor for the damage... he's going to be lacking in that respect.


----------



## OkanG

By the way, I'm looking for a premade 5v5 team. I'm currently at 1400-1450 rating in solo queue, and I'm playing in the Nordic & East server. I also speak english in case of communication by Teamspeak or anything like that.


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> LW alone is going to take away 40% of it. Add in a couple other items and you're golden. Malphite doesn't deal that much damage as a tank and generally any caster is going to drop towards the end of a fight anywho because if he focus's on armor for the damage... he's going to be lacking in that respect.


Not only that, but you should be at ~50+% armour pen by late game, if you include runes+masteries. LW is really what makes AD's melt tanks. But yeah, focus him last. He's a tank with a mega strong initiate.

Anyone want to duo queue with me? I kind of want to get out of elo hell







Feel free to add: Swiftaaay

Also, mainly tops/mid/jungleShyv/ADC's, and that's it. Kind of really bad with support, but if i have to, i'm willing to play it.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> LW alone is going to take away 40% of it. Add in a couple other items and you're golden. Malphite doesn't deal that much damage as a tank and generally any caster is going to drop towards the end of a fight anywho because if he focus's on armor for the damage... he's going to be lacking in that respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that, but you should be at ~50+% armour pen by late game, if you include runes+masteries. LW is really what makes AD's melt tanks. But yeah, focus him last. He's a tank with a mega strong initiate.
Click to expand...

Well lets say he has 250 armour, which is what I see pretty often on malphs. LW 40% + the 10% from mastery = 46% (seems to be a soft cap). 56% of 250 is 140. From runes and materies you would get something like 10-15 arp max, put a brutalizer and it's around 30 flat and 46%. (250-30)*0.56=123, which ain't exactly "low". LW does make it a lot easier for AD carry to make the tank hurt though.
But yeah, as you've said malph ain't much of a problem after his initiation, so he's going down last unless enemy team decides to escape.


----------



## prznar1

when you count how much armor you can penetrate, always count flat pen before you will count %.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> when you count how much armor you can penetrate, always count flat pen before you will count %.


Which is exactly what I did


----------



## prznar1

oh, didnt saw that. we have bad weather here in poland now and my brain is running on half of m brain cells.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA Mordekaiser es numero uno!!
> They're even in EU nordic & east... -.-" Like we don't already have enough polish and russians...


The guy who started that meme is an American on the NA server, but I'll leave his name out to avoid him getting blasted for giving the brazilians more trolling ammunition lol.

Anyone else watch the IPL Faceoff this weekend? Some pretty crazy matches.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> The guy who started that meme is an American on the NA server, but I'll leave his name out to avoid him getting blasted for giving the brazilians more trolling ammunition lol.
> Anyone else watch the IPL Faceoff this weekend? Some pretty crazy matches.


You mean that tournament this weekend that was sponsored by Katarina's rack? Yeah, I watched a few of the games.

Can you even go to these things? Like do they sell tickets? I only like like 45 minutes away from San Francisco.


----------



## Degree

Singapore didn't win


----------



## Bastyn99

I just played a few games with some random guys from The Netherlands. My friend was playing and got in a game with 4 premade guys, and they asked him to get on skype and he did. When one of them left he asked me to stand in, and so we played with 3 guys we didnt know and talked to them on skype. And in one of our games, one of them gave his Skype ID to the enemy and told them to get on skype with us, just for fun, and then they did. So both team were in the same skype chat. It was really weird, because everyone knew what the opponent was doing, but also fun. First time I killed my lane opponent I could just hear someone on skype yelling F**K!

Lesson learned, dutch people are very friendly and good at LoL.


----------



## stu.

I like to get on Skype with people as it seems to be the easiest way to talk to people. I invited a guy the other day when the other 3 players were Brazilian and we couldn't understand them.


----------



## TheOddOne

I used to play with Brazilian friends too, 2 guys and I would speak English, but once I invite 3+, oh god it's like a jungle in this habitat.


----------



## pangolinman

The rest of the match went well though, so it didn't get me down.

I used smite early, yes, but I was expecting a simple leash. Veigar then came in and "helped".


----------



## 179232

Absolutely amazing 4v5 win. This was my very first game with Jax too. Just bought him. We thought we were going to get destroyed but it ended up being one of the best LoL games I have every played.

Also, dat Ashe build. She was attacking so fast, that anyone who came near her basically died before they could escape or get close enough to land an ultimate.

Also, any tips for Jax? I basically tried to use E and rush in with W+Q combo, then activate ultimate for the armor. I concentrated my attacks on the lowest HP enemy ofc.


----------



## prznar1

The curse of first game. You always win your first time game. Try to achive something like that in 2nd game.


----------



## Master Roshi

Hi guys! Been playing LoL for like 5 months and just decided to jump in the OCN LoL club









My favorite champ is Brand(have his cryocore skin xD), I like to think that I play him pretty well, he was the focus of my play time for about 2 months on my first account so I got to know his skills pretty well.


----------



## Magariz

Been playing since beta. Love the game just wish they would stop adding bugs with patches!!! Play just about any champ, but better with ap mid, solo top, tank jungle, and support bot.


----------



## hollowtek

i think i'm addicted to tristana now. it's like every game i end up getting 2.5 attack speed with or without her q. consequently, the end of every game just leads to the enemy team getting melted away... might have to get her fireman outfit to put out the fire.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Absolutely amazing 4v5 win. This was my very first game with Jax too. Just bought him. We thought we were going to get destroyed but it ended up being one of the best LoL games I have every played.
> Also, dat Ashe build. She was attacking so fast, that anyone who came near her basically died before they could escape or get close enough to land an ultimate.
> Also, any tips for Jax? I basically tried to use E and rush in with W+Q combo, then activate ultimate for the armor. I concentrated my attacks on the lowest HP enemy ofc.


Jax tips? Don't use W+Q together. It's a lot less damage compared to comboing your abilities. During team fights jump in with q, auto attack once and immediately use W (W resets auto attack). Then your next auto attack should proc R passive. Because W resets auto attack timer, you get 2 nearly instant attacks that gets your Innate going faster and that 2nd auto attack comes out faster.

During laneing phase (once you hit lvl 6), keep in mind that Jax deals additional magic damage on every third basic attack. So to get the most damage possible as fast as possible to harass your opponent, last hit a creep (or auto attack a creep 2x at most) and immediately Q at your opponent. Auto attack him once and then use W to reset your atk timer and get that 2nd attack in. Depending on how many times you attacked a creep before you Leaped at your opponent, you should have proced your R passive for additional damage during your combo. You can now walk away to avoid him retaliating or keep chasing him to get additional damage in if he is running away.

The trick to using E is to know when to use it (when isn't that the trick). If you are laning against someone that does most of their damage from auto attacking, I wouldn't start E until after you are already in the air. Then I would do my full combo and let E stay up for the 3 seconds (2 sec immune from auto attacks and 1 sec stun). If you are going against someone that does a lot of their damage from abilities "burst caster" or someone with escape abilities that could avoid your combo, I would use E right before I leap. Keep in mind that they will KNOW you are coming if they see you use E before you leap and try to run out of range before you leap to them. That way you can stun them after you leap, do your combo, and try to get out before you take any damage.

During team fights, I prefer to let E last the entire duration because you dodge all incoming basic attacks and take 25% less damage from area of effect abilities. The times I will activate it early is when I will stun the carry that's running away so our team can catch up to him or when I can stun multiple enemy team members. If I am attacking the carry (he isn't running away) and nobody else from my team is making a move to him, I will let it stay up the full duration to protect myself from the carry or people trying to peal me off.

Your build looks fine. It looks like your going for a rylai's with the blasting wand and giant belt in your inventory. I would advise against that since you have a triforce and gunblade. The gunblade active can slow someone giving the triforce a chance to proc its slow. I like the triforce/gunblade build myself. From their, you can build more tanky or more dps depending on the situation. Rageblade is a fun time if you want more damage or Randuin if you need more HP and defense. You could also use a hexdrinker for more damage and MR if needed. Hopefully something in what started as a simple post will help you







.


----------



## Keyan

believe it or not, but warmog's armor is a great defense item on jax. since you have to be in the thick of it anyway.

On more than one occasion I've rushed one after a triforce and easily swept the game after that. The enemy team never quite knows how to deal with it.

I've also done a full DPS build on jax, focusing on crits. Beause hey, the ult procs on every third AA, so the faster the AA's come, the faster the ult damage comes.
I admit though, it has only really works on nonranked


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> The trick to using E is to know when to use it (when isn't that the trick). If you are laning against someone that does most of their damage from auto attacking, I wouldn't start E until after you are already in the air. Then I would do my full combo and let E stay up for the 3 seconds (2 sec immune from auto attacks and 1 sec stun). If you are going against someone that does a lot of their damage from abilities "burst caster" or someone with escape abilities that could avoid your combo, I would use E right before I leap. Keep in mind that they will KNOW you are coming if they see you use E before you leap and try to run out of range before you leap to them. That way you can stun them after you leap, do your combo, and try to get out before you take any damage.


I would like to make another note here about this ability: know who you are fighting and know what they are capable of. You don't necessarily want to use your E right when you land, because you might be dodging at an inopportune time. A few key examples, if you are fighting nocturne, don't use your E until he uses his fear tether (can't remember the name). This way, after you get fear, he gets stunned so your abilities will cancel each other out and you prevent him from getting the upper hand. If you are fighting Fiora, wait to use it until she ults you because you can completely dodge it and as soon as she finishes it you stun her. Knowing your enemy's abilities allow you to time your dodge and capitalize on it.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Jax tips? Don't use W+Q together. It's a lot less damage compared to comboing your abilities. During team fights jump in with q, auto attack once and immediately use W (W resets auto attack). Then your next auto attack should proc R passive. Because W resets auto attack timer, you get 2 nearly instant attacks that gets your Innate going faster and that 2nd auto attack comes out faster.
> During laneing phase (once you hit lvl 6), keep in mind that Jax deals additional magic damage on every third basic attack. So to get the most damage possible as fast as possible to harass your opponent, last hit a creep (or auto attack a creep 2x at most) and immediately Q at your opponent. Auto attack him once and then use W to reset your atk timer and get that 2nd attack in. Depending on how many times you attacked a creep before you Leaped at your opponent, you should have proced your R passive for additional damage during your combo. You can now walk away to avoid him retaliating or keep chasing him to get additional damage in if he is running away.
> The trick to using E is to know when to use it (when isn't that the trick). If you are laning against someone that does most of their damage from auto attacking, I wouldn't start E until after you are already in the air. Then I would do my full combo and let E stay up for the 3 seconds (2 sec immune from auto attacks and 1 sec stun). If you are going against someone that does a lot of their damage from abilities "burst caster" or someone with escape abilities that could avoid your combo, I would use E right before I leap. Keep in mind that they will KNOW you are coming if they see you use E before you leap and try to run out of range before you leap to them. That way you can stun them after you leap, do your combo, and try to get out before you take any damage.
> During team fights, I prefer to let E last the entire duration because you dodge all incoming basic attacks and take 25% less damage from area of effect abilities. The times I will activate it early is when I will stun the carry that's running away so our team can catch up to him or when I can stun multiple enemy team members. If I am attacking the carry (he isn't running away) and nobody else from my team is making a move to him, I will let it stay up the full duration to protect myself from the carry or people trying to peal me off.
> Your build looks fine. It looks like your going for a rylai's with the blasting wand and giant belt in your inventory. I would advise against that since you have a triforce and gunblade. The gunblade active can slow someone giving the triforce a chance to proc its slow. I like the triforce/gunblade build myself. From their, you can build more tanky or more dps depending on the situation. Rageblade is a fun time if you want more damage or Randuin if you need more HP and defense. You could also use a hexdrinker for more damage and MR if needed. Hopefully something in what started as a simple post will help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the tips! I'll try a few rounds with him when I get back from work. I'm still amazed at his damage output and speed. I believe I had 437 movement speed while I was playing him yesterday.

Also, I got the build idea from a friend. I honestly had no idea how to build him.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Hey all. I am new to this website and thread but not new to LOL. As soon as i get off work I will log onto the chat and start up a game. I mainly play tanks but can play any position on the map. I also have an account on every sever becuase I travel alot so if you live over the pond I can play on your server too.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> I would like to make another note here about this ability: know who you are fighting and know what they are capable of. You don't necessarily want to use your E right when you land, because you might be dodging at an inopportune time. A few key examples, if you are fighting nocturne, don't use your E until he uses his fear tether (can't remember the name). This way, after you get fear, he gets stunned so your abilities will cancel each other out and you prevent him from getting the upper hand. If you are fighting Fiora, wait to use it until she ults you because you can completely dodge it and as soon as she finishes it you stun her. Knowing your enemy's abilities allow you to time your dodge and capitalize on it.


Yeah, those are some great examples of knowing when to use E.

Also, I completely forgot to add that you don't HAVE to initiate with Q, but that will depend on who you lane against. This is a lot easier to do against another melee since you are so close while last hitting creep. Just last hit a creep and if the enemy champ is close enough, walk over to him and auto attack him, then W.

Saving Q gives you options. You can quickly escape from the enemy before you take any or much damage and wear them down. If the enemy uses an escape ability or flash to try to get away, you still have Q to close the distance and finish them off.

Again, this all depends on who and how your lane phase is going. It's really nice being able to save Q if the enemy lets you walk up and punch them.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hey all. I am new to this website and thread but not new to LOL. As soon as i get off work I will log onto the chat and start up a game. I mainly play tanks but can play any position on the map. I also have an account on every sever becuase I travel alot so if you live over the pond I can play on your server too.


Hi, my advice is do not take Simca's posts seriously.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hi, my advice is do not take Simca's posts seriously.


People still do that?


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> People still do that?


I do. I purchased 2 of my headphones and 2 of my sound cards thanks to his/her recommendations. I don't ever think I've purchased an audio product without first consulting pioneerisloud or Simca's thread.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hey all. I am new to this website and thread but not new to LOL. As soon as i get off work I will log onto the chat and start up a game. I mainly play tanks but can play any position on the map. I also have an account on every sever becuase I travel alot so if you live over the pond I can play on your server too.


Wait, it says your joined date is August 2009.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I do. I purchased 2 of my headphones and 2 of my sound cards thanks to his/her recommendations. I don't ever think I've purchased an audio product without first consulting pioneerisloud or Simca's thread.


I'm somewhat joking. I know that when it comes to audio kiwi, pioneer and simca wouldn't steer someone the wrong way.


----------



## Atham

Hey,
Navy Beast is my summoner's name. Add me and maybe we can play a game or two








I like playing as Evelynn but I don't have the character bought, yet.


----------



## Simsim

Just started playing LoL, and I've only played co-op vs. AI so far. I kinda got the hang of the controlsm and have been just switching through characters each game pretty much. Maybe, I'm not doing something right but when I play it seems like the enemy champions can just destroy me within a few seconds of attacking, when I have to combo my moves, attack repeatedly, and even when I use my ultimate move, I still have to combine it with a few more attacks to kill. Anyone got any tips, strategies, or recommended champions for a new player?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> Just started playing LoL, and I've only played co-op vs. AI so far. I kinda got the hang of the controlsm and have been just switching through characters each game pretty much. Maybe, I'm not doing something right but when I play it seems like the enemy champions can just destroy me within a few seconds of attacking, when I have to combo my moves, attack repeatedly, and even when I use my ultimate move, I still have to combine it with a few more attacks to kill. Anyone got any tips, strategies, or recommended champions for a new player?


I would actually recommend playing against real people. You shouldnt get paired with people a lot better than yourself, and the AI in the game is so bad that you don't really learn anything from playing against them, and they are often unrealistically strong, which is why you might feel that you're getting killed without having a chance to fight back. I only recommend playing against AI until you have the very basics of the game down, or when trying a new champ for the first time. As for how to get better, the way I did it was playing with friends who were better than me and having them coach me, and when I reached their level, I just played a lot and watched streams from professional players. A lot of Pros who stream often explain what they're doing and why to help people, which is a good way to learn advanced tactics.

Oh and remember that your ult is not a "guaranteed kill" move. Knowing your strengths and weaknesses and what you are able to do, which takes time, is one of the most important things to being successful.

Edit: Just tried Rengar on the PBE, damn he is fun. But he has OP written all over him. That ult + double Q, so powerful.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> *snip* I just played a lot and watched streams from professional players. A lot of Pros who stream often explain what they're doing and why to help people, which is a good way to learn advanced tactics.


Yeah, I agree with you. Watching the streams of Pro's who explain what they are doing helped me improve my playing ability a good bit.

The important thing for new players watching is to try to understand why they do something. It's easy enough to mimic a pro doing some build or playing a certain way. That doesn't help you become a better player long term because the reason for their action may be situational and not apply in your games.

I remember (a long while back) when I learned about the overall effect freezing top lane could have on the game. I used what I learned and noticed that I could quickly get 20 to 40+ CS up on the person I am laning against. I also started to out level them. The other effects that you don't notice is that their top lane was going into their own jungle to try to keep from falling behind as well as not be ganked because he would have been over extended. That made their jungler weaker because his own team was counter jungling him. Also, our Jungler never had to come to top lane. That let him focus on ganking mid and bottom a Lot. Over all it makes our team a lot stronger than theirs once team fights started and results in an easy victory.


----------



## Degree

Scarra and oddone both explains everything they do on streams, I love watching them and I learn a lot everyday, always giving tips


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Scarra and oddone both explains everything they do on streams, I love watching them and I learn a lot everyday, always giving tips


I like Dyrus


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I like Dyrus


I love Dyrus too, but he doesn't explain stuff like Scarra and Oddone does.


----------



## KarmaKiller

http://www.twitch.tv/zekent
This guy is really good to watch. He plays AD classes, but explains and answers a ton of questions during his streams.

So what's everyone's thoughts on the re-release of Katarina? Is she worth taking a 2nd look at now?


----------



## Zackcy

Taking a nice long break from league was a really good idea.


----------



## Penryn

So we just rolled a team with all supports and won in 20 minutes. Was awesome.


----------



## 179232

Well, I can say that I certainly enjoy this character. Extremely powerful early game! Your basic attacks give you the equivalent of free ignite up to level 4-5. Also, dat W.

And after getting PD and activating Q, my attack speed was 2.070, and movement speed during Q was 437. That's pretty insane.


----------



## Magariz

They need to fix the AA bug, seriously it is ruining the game. Have lost so many kills and had so many deaths due to it. Riot needs to stop breaking their game and get a real QA department. Quality has fallen drasticaly since they were bought out.


----------



## Blizlake

Is Executioner's Calling bugged or something? It should deal 4 magic damage per secord for eight seconds, but all I get is 0's. I find it pretty useful when soloing against garen or malph top for example.


----------



## TinDaDragon

lol @ Mundo with clairvoyance.

It's been 6 months since I've played

Any notable changes?


----------



## Magariz

Lots of balancing and the addition of the proving grounds as a playable map.


----------



## hollowtek

i highly doubt PG will ever be a "normal" map. it's just a custom game for fun especially ARAM. Ugh, as far as balancing goes, riot simply needs to balance out tanky brusiers from the game. If you think about it, a team full of bruisers will always have the upper hand against a normal balanced team.


----------



## TheOddOne

Re-release of Kat ? now I can put my halloween skin in use


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Re-release of Kat ? now I can put my halloween skin in use


Gonna try her out tonight. Honestly I didn't think it was needed. She was still a very strong champ, just needed a little finese but late game she was a monster if she didn't fall behind.


----------



## Blizlake

Kata was a very strong champ in the hands of someone who could use her. She wasn't exactly useful after she burned her ulti though, so maybe her damage output is balanced better now.


----------



## Degree

I remember seeing Scara and someone else saying he didnt like the new kat
Saintvicious said that kat is actually a good jungler too


----------



## SinX7

What's the proper Rune build for AD Carry (Darius) and AP (Fiddle & Veigar)?

Thanks!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What's the proper Rune build for AD Carry (Darius) and AP (Fiddle & Veigar)?
> Thanks!


For Darius i run :
Red = Armor Pen
Yellow = AR
Blue = MR
Quint = Movement Speed

Can also run Armor Pen red and quint, hp/5 yellow, and cdr blue but the others tend to be better for me at solo top. For masteries I run 20/0/10. If you want search my profile "Magariz", masteries labeled "Olaf" and runes labeled "Jungle Cow" or "Page 2"

For AP mages you can look at my runes and masteries, "Page 3" runes and "AP" masteries. Just doesn't give you much as far as survivability so have to play very careful and have good map awareness.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> You mean that tournament this weekend that was sponsored by Katarina's rack? Yeah, I watched a few of the games.
> Can you even go to these things? Like do they sell tickets? I only like like 45 minutes away from San Francisco.


Yes you can go, just have to find where they're selling tickets. Since it was IPL I believe, you just have to go to their website. Similarly I bought tickets for MLG Raleigh next week from their website.


----------



## AtomTM

Meh just started playing League Of Legends! Summoner name is LiveWire786! Add me FTW!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I remember seeing Scara and someone else saying he didnt like the new kat
> Saintvicious said that kat is actually a good jungler too


She is not the same mid as she used to be. Very hard to get going against any AP mid with range, but she is a beast late game. And yes, decent jungle if the kat player is competent. A jungle kat can easily throw the game if not done right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What's the proper Rune build for AD Carry (Darius) and AP (Fiddle & Veigar)?
> Thanks!


On Darius I run flat AD marks, flat armor seals, flat MR glyphs, and flat AD quints. These days you see a lot of AP top laners, so the flat MR is for early levels versus them and flat armor for the early jungler ganks. All the flat AD helps with early damage and last hitting.

Fiddle and Veigar I use magic pen marks, mana regen per lvl seals, flat MR glyphs, and flat AP quints. Magic pen for obvious reasons, mana regen to keep harass up as mana cost increases, flat MR to take the mid lane's harass, and flat AP for early damage.

These pages are assuming you aren't playing ranked.

If anyone needs to look at some rune pages, you are always welcome to search me in game to see mine or just search my summoner name on lolking.net; IGN is Cynez. I test different pages often so if some look weird I'm probably trying something new


----------



## j3st3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> For Darius i run :
> Red = Armor Pen
> Yellow = AR
> Blue = MR
> Quint = Movement Speed
> Can also run Armor Pen red and quint, hp/5 yellow, and cdr blue but the others tend to be better for me at solo top. For masteries I run 20/0/10. If you want search my profile "Magariz", masteries labeled "Olaf" and runes labeled "Jungle Cow" or "Page 2"
> For AP mages you can look at my runes and masteries, "Page 3" runes and "AP" masteries. Just doesn't give you much as far as survivability so have to play very careful and have good map awareness.


Real AD carry should run full crit damage percentage runes and attack damage quints


----------



## roninmedia

Just got my feet wet on LoL last week.

I played MOBA games on SC2 Custom maps so I picked it up pretty fast. Been stomping beginner AI in matches easy even with using a character for the first time, but intermediate is more of a pain. Not enough for human play yet.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Real AD carry should run full crit damage percentage runes and attack damage quints


Good luck surviving when you hit me for nothing. Just saying


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Good luck surviving when you hit me for nothing. Just saying


1 Thormail + Warmogs = GG

When I play AD bot, I run Armor Pen Reds, Armor Yellows, and MR Blues


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 1 Thormail + Warmogs = GG
> When I play AD bot, I run Armor Pen Reds, Armor Yellows, and MR Blues


Thornmail = worst item in the game, /endofstory.

I either do 7 Armor pen & 2 AD marks, 9 armor seals, 9 mr glyphs and 3 AD quints, or I just use 9 AD marks.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 1 Thormail + Warmogs = GG
> When I play AD bot, I run Armor Pen Reds, Armor Yellows, and MR Blues


Yup, gives you such a strong start


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Thornmail = worst item in the game, /endofstory.
> .


Doran < Thornmail


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Thornmail = worst item in the game, /endofstory.
> I either do 7 Armor pen & 2 AD marks, 9 armor seals, 9 mr glyphs and 3 AD quints, or I just use 9 AD marks.


What about in proving grounds against a mostly AD team?







I think they should fix thornmail by it reflecting back true damage instead of magic damage but (maybe) lower some of the % of damage it reflects back. Just a little MR and lifesteal make thornmail an expensive 100 def.


----------



## Zackcy

Katarina's problem wasn't CC, it was bruisers.

Basically, they don't die in teamfights quickly enough for you to get your CDs reset. Yes, a team with a ton of CC is a problem, but you can get 6 or more shunpos, and bouncing blades, and two ulties in one teamfight if people die quickly enough.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Thornmail = worst item in the game, /endofstory.
> I either do 7 Armor pen & 2 AD marks, 9 armor seals, 9 mr glyphs and 3 AD quints, or I just use 9 AD marks.


Not at all lol. Have you seen the majority of players? They never build MR or AR. Love watching an AD carry kill themselves on me, they always cry in /all

Btw LOVE the new patch! Garen is a monster again. Having too much fun with him in top lane. Shut down a teemo and darius last night. He dives so well now, have a feeling they might nerf his ult again as while the CD is long at rank 1 it is almost always ready for a fight at rank 3. Was worried about his judgement with the damage nerf, but get some crit chance and it does far more damage than it used to. Not sure how I feel on Kat though, will need play her more. AA bug is still present though and it is pissing me off. Riot seriously needs to fix this ASAP!

Edit : @Zackcy : They can be a pain, but if you have enough mpen and just go straight AP (not hybrid like too many Kats do) they just melt with her short CD's. Before the rework I would train a bruiser while bursting down a squishy that gets too close using gunblade + scepter to keep the bruiser under control. They usualy don't live through 2 ults which is easily possible if you time your shots right. Gunblade, scepter, hat, LB will end with most squishys being 2 shot and give you enough vamp/life steal to stay ahead of the bruiser. Tripple kill shunpo ftw lol.

Btw if any newbies want some help with learning some champs or basic strats feel free to shoot me a friend request. Just give me a heads up in a PM with your name so I dont decline you as a random person lol. I have played just about every champion, can do well with most and get by with the rest but have a general knowledge of all champs.


----------



## Blizlake

lol I think I found my new runes for Xin... Flat armor seals, MR/lvl glyphs and ARP marks and quints. Dealing true damage at the beginning, killed their top and jungler twice in a row <3


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> What about in proving grounds against a mostly AD team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should fix thornmail by it reflecting back true damage instead of magic damage but (maybe) lower some of the % of damage it reflects back. Just a little MR and lifesteal make thornmail an expensive 100 def.


The only time thornmail is viable is when both sides are completely AD damage. The passive damage reflected by thornmail is magic damage, and with at least 1 or 2 strong AP champs on a team people build MR. This in turn reduces its damage and provides little affect. You can also get a Frozen Heart which provides 1 less Armor, CDR, AS down aura, and mana or you can get a Randuin's Omen which gives ~25 less armor but provides HP, an active AS down aura, hp regen, and is made with a gp10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Not at all lol. Have you seen the majority of players? They never build MR or AR. Love watching an AD carry kill themselves on me, they always cry in /all


Just because people are dumb doesn't mean it's a good item, it is still trash in comparison to other item possibilities but in troll games it's fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Doran < Thornmail


Doran's items far surpass thornmail in that they can be purchased at the start, stacked, and provide useful and powerful stats at early levels. Doran's are also starting items, not completed items. I know you were just making a joke but I would still buy a couple doran's over a thornmail any day. I just consider it a terrible waste of gold, there are for more useful options.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Doran < Thornmail


Does Thornmail help you early game ??


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

so how do i get better at this game?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *do0ki3 pwns*
> 
> so how do i get better at this game?


The only tip I got from my friend when I started was "relax, take it easy".
Basically use the thing called common sense and read about all the champs so that you know what they'll throw at you.
2 things and 2 things only will make you a master: Practice and Patience.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Who wants to play with me?

Catch me up on stuff. I haven't played


----------



## Simsim

I've been getting alot better I think. I'm using ashe and playing against real people lol. It would be nice to have someone to play with in game to help me out a bit, there was a guy on my team today who was helping me a bit, which was nice.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> I've been getting alot better I think. I'm using ashe and playing against real people lol. It would be nice to have someone to play with in game to help me out a bit, there was a guy on my team today who was helping me a bit, which was nice.


Feel free to message me on here or add me in LoL, name is Zamereon. I'm not the best player but I understand the mechanics enough to help you get started.


----------



## sjwpwpro

To the last few people who asked for someone to play with just add me GetAwsome is my game name. I also have skype, mumble, and vent to talk you though the games.


----------



## SinX7

What's a good replacement for the Thornmail?

For Darius right now, I got Damage, Armor, MR, Damage Quints and Armor Pen Quints.

I usually start off with Boots > B.F. Sword > (Depending on who I'm laning with, either the Armor, MR or Speed.) > BloodThrist.


----------



## Zackcy

Armour pen isn't that good on Darius, just get AD reds and MS quints.

And thornmail is stupid and utterly useless. Get a Randuins and become unkitable.


----------



## Master Roshi

Do you guys have any tops on jungling Jarvan? I've heard he's pretty decent at ganks and stuff.


----------



## crucifix85

the more i play the less i like it. Getting put in a match with a level 30 is a joke. They pretty much curb stomp their way to victory. 1-20 was pretty fun, 21-25 has been brutal.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> the more i play the less i like it. Getting put in a match with a level 30 is a joke. They pretty much curb stomp their way to victory. 1-20 was pretty fun, 21-25 has been brutal.


It all comes down to skills

Levels don't matter.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It all comes down to skills
> Levels don't matter.


t3 runes, full masteries, and experience all do matter. level 30s have all that.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> t3 runes, full masteries, and experience all do matter. level 30s have all that.


Lvl 20s have t3 runes

Seeing your level range, your mastery page is probably full

Experience? Nahhhh


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lvl 20s have t3 runes
> Seeing your level range, your mastery page is probably full
> Experience? Nahhhh


i have some t3 runes. Currently working on AD then i need AP. Experience is the biggest thing and when you put them all together you have pre-30s getting face rolled in match


----------



## SinX7

AD Per Level reds/quints any good?


----------



## Blizlake

Randuin's and Frozen Heart > Thornmail


----------



## BrianManalo

*Good Day,

I am newbie player of League of Legends here at the Philippines.
Here is my Recently SS.*


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What's a good replacement for the Thornmail?
> For Darius right now, I got Damage, Armor, MR, Damage Quints and Armor Pen Quints.
> I usually start off with Boots > B.F. Sword > (Depending on who I'm laning with, either the Armor, MR or Speed.) > BloodThrist.


Honestly Darius doesn't need much AD. Frozen mallet, warmogs, FoN, Atmas, Sunfire, BV. That will make him a pain to deal with. Most of his damage comes from his Q and his bleed, once they get low with 5 stacks of your bleed ult for the kill. I have always found a tanky Darius is more of a threat than a full AD build.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What's a good replacement for the Thornmail?
> For Darius right now, I got Damage, Armor, MR, Damage Quints and Armor Pen Quints.
> I usually start off with Boots > B.F. Sword > (Depending on who I'm laning with, either the Armor, MR or Speed.) > BloodThrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly Darius doesn't need much AD. Frozen mallet, warmogs, FoN, Atmas, Sunfire, BV. That will make him a pain to deal with. Most of his damage comes from his Q and his bleed, once they get low with 5 stacks of your bleed ult for the kill. I have always found a tanky Darius is more of a threat than a full AD build.
Click to expand...

Frozen mallet, CD boots, Warmogs, FoN, Randuin's (or frozen heart) and Atma's or PD works really well for me. FoN and PD give huge movement speed bonuses, mallet slows with randuin and gives lots of HP with warmogs and CD boots with randuin keep my cooldowns at a tolerable level. I only switch Randuin's for Frozen heart if they have many champs who rely on AA's (like Xin, Yi and most ranged carries)
They either focus me down -> carry and others kill them making it 1 for 5, or they focus higher value targets like carry while I apply bleeds and start jumping







Win-Win situation









What do you peeps think about Sivir with Quicksilver sash and BV (with all her damage items ofc). She was a pita, escaping all our stuns with 2 items and her shield


----------



## Penryn

I have been killing with Orianna recently. She seems underplayed to me and can fill a decent number of roles.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have been killing with Orianna recently. She seems underplayed to me and can fill a decent number of roles.


I have seen a few last night when I played, her ball hurts


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have seen a few last night when I played, her ball hurts


True "Balls of Steel" indeed.


----------



## 179232

I'm starting to really love Twitch. I go Berserker > Dorans > Vamp > IE > PD > Bloodthirster > Last Whisper > IE with him.

His damage output is insane. If I have someone I am comfortable playing with I pretty much dominate the lane. I have found that I am most comfortable laning with Alistar, Blitzcrank, Malphite, Taric, or Cho'Gath while using him, but they need to know how to lure and tank properly so I can just Q and gank.

I've only lost one game with Twitch so far, and that was because my Team was discussing how much they love utilizing controlled substances while playing LoL for the entire game. Nobody takes normal games seriously... http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30037408#history


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have seen a few last night when I played, her ball hurts


I like her quotes. Let's kill your enemies. That could be fun.


----------



## roninmedia

What is a solid first hero to buy for 450 that is flexible in roles and builds?

Poppy
Nunu
Ashe
Master Yi
Kayle
Ryze
Soraka,
Sivir
Annie


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ryze, Nunu, Soraka


----------



## Samurai707

Kayle is pretty hard core right now, ap or ad.
If you want the most solid ap carry In game, get Annie and have fun face rolling. She's really too fun









Sent from my S3 [blazer rom] on Tapatalk


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> What is a solid first hero to buy for 450 that is flexible in roles and builds?
> Poppy
> Nunu
> Ashe
> Master Yi
> Kayle
> Ryze
> Soraka,
> Sivir
> Annie


Flexible in roles and builds would be Poppy and Nunu. If you want the best AP carry, get Annie. If you want the best AD carrie, I'd recommend Ashe.

Best CC, I'd have to vote for Nunu.

Kayle is just meh at everything in my opinion


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Flexible in roles and builds would be Poppy and Nunu. If you want the best AP carry, get Annie. If you want the best AD carrie, I'd recommend Ashe.
> Best CC, I'd have to vote for Nunu.
> Kayle is just meh at everything in my opinion


You clearly haven't gone against a straight AD or AP carry build for her then. Get her some zerkers, an IE and a phantom dancer, you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Atham

Anybody wants to play? Summoner name is Navy Beast


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> What is a solid first hero to buy for 450 that is flexible in roles and builds?
> Poppy
> Nunu
> Ashe
> Master Yi
> Kayle
> Ryze
> Soraka,
> Sivir
> Annie


Nunu, He use to be the only champ I played from level 1-30 along with the occasional shaco


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> You clearly haven't gone against a straight AD or AP carry build for her then. Get her some zerkers, an IE and a phantom dancer, you are asking for trouble.


I have -- But that doesn't make her have as many roles as Poppy does. Nor does that make her more effective, either. Unless you have over 3000 games under your belt, don't assume what I have and haven't seen


----------



## OkanG

Gonna have to agree on Kayles viability. She's a pretty BA top laner


----------



## rogueblade

I hate all those cheap top laners who can out damage everyone with 0 damage items. Olaf, Warwick, Yorick, Darius, Irelia......those types, seriously piss me off. What's the point in ever playing Riven or Fiora or Panth or ANY champ top lane that requires damage items? top lane meta is ruined.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gonna have to agree on Kayles viability. She's a pretty BA top laner


She's good -- I wasn't saying that she wasn't. I was saying she's just pretty meh at everything. If I had to choose someone top, I would choose someone over Kayle. If I wanted to choose a jungle, I would choose someone over Kayle. If I wanted an AP Carry, I would pick someone other than Kayle... tracking?

She's well rounded, but her roles aren't as strong as a lot of other champs


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I have -- But that doesn't make her have as many roles as Poppy does. Nor does that make her more effective, either. Unless you have over 3000 games under your belt, don't assume what I have and haven't seen


Lol. I may not have 3000 games, but I have been playing since closed beta. I've seen a lot and I'll tell you I'm a lot more afraid of a good Kayle over a good poppy any day.
Her invulnerability, slow, and speed boost can be very significant at any given chance against an enemy.
Poppy only invulns herself. She can speed boost her self, but she is still a melee character. she can stun, if there is a wall around.
Not only that, Kayle going AD or AP, you still have every spell at your fingertips and they are still viable. Her melee isn't going to be very good as AP, but you hit her Righteous Fury, and she is still a ranged carry, AND her Q is going to nuke you for insane damage AND slow you.
Going AD? Still got great damage on Q, Righteous fury just aids you go into Ranged from melee and adding splash damage, all of which has not too long of a CD.
I'm not a moron either.
Not trying to be a jerk, but maybe because you don't like a champion or can't play that champion well, it doesn't make them bad.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Lol. I may not have 3000 games, but I have been playing since closed beta. I've seen a lot and I'll tell you I'm a lot more afraid of a good Kayle over a good poppy any day.
> Her invulnerability, slow, and speed boost can be very significant at any given chance against an enemy.
> Poppy only invulns herself. She can speed boost her self, but she is still a melee character. she can stun, if there is a wall around.
> Not only that, Kayle going AD or AP, you still have every spell at your fingertips and they are still viable. Her melee isn't going to be very good as AP, but you hit her Righteous Fury, and she is still a ranged carry, AND her Q is going to nuke you for insane damage AND slow you.
> Going AD? Still got great damage on Q, Righteous fury just aids you go into Ranged from melee and adding splash damage, all of which has not too long of a CD.
> I'm not a moron either.
> Not trying to be a jerk, but maybe because you don't like a champion or can't play that champion well, it doesn't make them bad.


I never said she was bad -- I just said she's meh as in well rounded but doesn't excel at anything. Don't get me wrong, the same is said about Poppy or Nunu, but their roles are a little stronger than Kayle. Nunu is a beast-jungler with one of the best, if not the best slows that can also Nuke with low Cooldown's. He's great at support and is Tanky

Poppy can take a massive beating and deal just as much of a beating. The same cannot be said about Kayle. The point about Kayle is if you build her one way, you jip her in another. Go ahead and build her AP and watch how her DPS isn't nearly close to as high as going AD and vice versa. Her Q won't hurt much when going AD, no idea why you think she does...., hence the imphasis of being a more hybrid champ --- Thus making her in the meh category for most people and being a well rounded champ not excelling at any one role.

You're putting words in my mouth saying I don't like them or can't play them. I merely said she is in the Meh category. Hell, I can't remember the last time I seen a Kayle carry a team, but I sure can remember a Poppy\









EDIT: If it makes you feel better -- Kayle is a lot more fun to play than Poppy or Nunu. Happy?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> She's good -- I wasn't saying that she wasn't. I was saying she's just pretty meh at everything. If I had to choose someone top, I would choose someone over Kayle. If I wanted to choose a jungle, I would choose someone over Kayle. If I wanted an AP Carry, I would pick someone other than Kayle... tracking?
> She's well rounded, but her roles aren't as strong as a lot of other champs


Oh yeah, I get what you mean. But if Kayle is a counterpick to the opposite teams top lane, I don't see any reason not to pick her. Dat slow/ranged attack combo.. Especially because she is useful late game, no matter how bad she is doing. That is something many people don't consider. Take a yi and have a bad early/mid game = useless late. But take a Kayle and have a bad early/mid game, your slow and ultimate will still impact a lot on a teamfight, no matter how bad your cs og k/d/a is.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Oh yeah, I get what you mean. But if Kayle is a counterpick to the opposite teams top lane, I don't see any reason not to pick her. Dat slow/ranged attack combo.. Especially because she is useful late game, no matter how bad she is doing. That is something many people don't consider. Take a yi and have a bad early/mid game = useless late. But take a Kayle and have a bad early/mid game, your slow and ultimate will still impact a lot on a teamfight, no matter how bad your cs og k/d/a is.


A good player knows how to handle a top Kayle. She really isn't much of a counter-pick to anything -- Most top laners build according to what's at top. Let her go AD and try to zone top -- They'll just get CDR and armor and not take much of a beating from her. I would have to disagree about Kayle's effectiveness if you are doing bad late game. A lot of the champs have a utility package like her. She just has a slow and her ulti -- The slow is good, but it's more of a soft CC and it's only going to go so far. Most Kayle's like to cast their ulti's on a fleeing champ that's about to die anyways, making it nothing more effective then an escape with a higher CD leaving her to get focused.

If you get any type of CC on Kayle, she's practically dead. To be an effective Kayle, you really need all her items and she has an expensive build to be affective. Look at stupid Garen's spin to win -- He just needs a Brutalizer to drop the enemy team.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> A good player knows how to handle a top Kayle. She really isn't much of a counter-pick to anything -- Most top laners build according to what's at top. Let her go AD and try to zone top -- They'll just get CDR and armor and not take much of a beating from her. I would have to disagree about Kayle's effectiveness if you are doing bad late game. A lot of the champs have a utility package like her. She just has a slow and her ulti -- The slow is good, but it's more of a soft CC and it's only going to go so far. Most Kayle's like to cast their ulti's on a fleeing champ that's about to die anyways, making it nothing more effective then an escape with a higher CD leaving her to get focused.
> If you get any type of CC on Kayle, she's practically dead. To be an effective Kayle, you really need all her items and she has an expensive build to be affective. Look at stupid Garen's spin to win -- He just needs a Brutalizer to drop the enemy team.


Well.. Maybe it's just me who doesn't know how to deal with her then, since I don't get to lane against a Kayle very often, lol







But I've seen many Kayle ults, which practically baited the enemy team, and changed the teamfight (and potentially the game) because of that.

And yeah, Garen is a tough guy! Haven't tried him post-buff though, has it changed him a lot?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> And yeah, Garen is a tough guy! Haven't tried him post-buff though, has it changed him a lot?


Same as kata, they made him a bit too strong imo.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well.. Maybe it's just me who doesn't know how to deal with her then, since I don't get to lane against a Kayle very often, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've seen many Kayle ults, which practically baited the enemy team, and changed the teamfight (and potentially the game) because of that.
> And yeah, Garen is a tough guy! Haven't tried him post-buff though, has it changed him a lot?


I wouldn't call his changes a 'buff'. They basically reversed his abilities around a little bit.


----------



## KarmaKiller

So I decided to try out Jax. First game ever, so I thought I'd play bots.


----------



## WebsterXC

I love Jax. A lot of people hated him after the rework, but if you can have a solid early game, mid and late game you get crazy powerful. Still viable IMO. But depends on the team comp. You had a pretty good comp for him.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I have -- But that doesn't make her have as many roles as Poppy does. Nor does that make her more effective, either. Unless you have over 3000 games under your belt, don't assume what I have and haven't seen


Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong. Kayle fills the roles of an AD carry, AP carry, and support. Her role as a support is just amazing, best champion she can be paired with on bot is a Talon. The synergy is beyond perfect. Hit an enemy with reckoning, toss Talon into the enemy with a speed boost, AA with fury to strip armor, and ult him under their tower. Makes Talon a nightmare to kill and feeds into his passive. I cannot tell you how many games I have had where we ended up at lvl 10 still in the lane with 75% hp and mana or forced our enemies to be underleveled by at least 2 levels. She is completely under valued and performs very well. Do not assume that because you have 3,000 games played means you know any more than someone else. I can guarentee there is at least one person that may have 100 games played and knows more and is better than you. Games played != skill or knowledge in any way. It can lead to it but does not equate to it. I probably have about 1,500-2,000 games played (not won) and have seen some absolutely off the wall builds that worked way beyond what people would expect. Kayle does have more roles than poppy, plain and simple.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> I never said she was bad -- I just said she's meh as in well rounded but doesn't excel at anything. Don't get me wrong, the same is said about Poppy or Nunu, but their roles are a little stronger than Kayle. Nunu is a beast-jungler with one of the best, if not the best slows that can also Nuke with low Cooldown's. He's great at support and is Tanky
> 
> Poppy can take a massive beating and deal just as much of a beating. The same cannot be said about Kayle. The point about Kayle is if you build her one way, you jip her in another. Go ahead and build her AP and watch how her DPS isn't nearly close to as high as going AD and vice versa. Her Q won't hurt much when going AD, no idea why you think she does...., hence the imphasis of being a more hybrid champ --- Thus making her in the meh category for most people and being a well rounded champ not excelling at any one role.
> 
> You're putting words in my mouth saying I don't like them or can't play them. I merely said she is in the Meh category. Hell, I can't remember the last time I seen a Kayle carry a team, but I sure can remember a Poppy\


He Q (reckoning) scales with AP and AD and it does a lot of damage both ways. It will do more damage as AP but not a big difference. You honestly don't gimp her by choosing one build over another. If you build AP you want CDR (boots and tooth get you 40% with masteries) and a guinsoos is nice as well, after that standard AP items apply making everything except her auto attack w/o fury hurt but with 40% cdr and rank 5 fury the cd < duration. She can harass very well and deny creep kills if you play her right. Push enemy to their tower, hit fury and keep them off the minions while the tower gets the kills. I really sugest you try playing her again or I can play her with you to demonstrate. I don't play her AD though as it is not my taste but I have laned against one and it is not fun.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I love Jax. A lot of people hated him after the rework, but if you can have a solid early game, mid and late game you get crazy powerful. Still viable IMO. But depends on the team comp. You had a pretty good comp for him.


IMO the new jax is even more sick then the old. much more reliable then random dodge. however i miss those misses from turrets, afterall turrets autoattacks so new jax should dodge them too.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong. Kayle fills the roles of an AD carry, AP carry, and support. Her role as a support is just amazing, best champion she can be paired with on bot is a Talon. The synergy is beyond perfect. Hit an enemy with reckoning, toss Talon into the enemy with a speed boost, AA with fury to strip armor, and ult him under their tower. Makes Talon a nightmare to kill and feeds into his passive. I cannot tell you how many games I have had where we ended up at lvl 10 still in the lane with 75% hp and mana or forced our enemies to be underleveled by at least 2 levels. She is completely under valued and performs very well. Do not assume that because you have 3,000 games played means you know any more than someone else. I can guarentee there is at least one person that may have 100 games played and knows more and is better than you. Games played != skill or knowledge in any way. It can lead to it but does not equate to it. I probably have about 1,500-2,000 games played (not won) and have seen some absolutely off the wall builds that worked way beyond what people would expect. Kayle does have more roles than poppy, plain and simple.
> He Q (reckoning) scales with AP and AD and it does a lot of damage both ways. It will do more damage as AP but not a big difference. You honestly don't gimp her by choosing one build over another. If you build AP you want CDR (boots and tooth get you 40% with masteries) and a guinsoos is nice as well, after that standard AP items apply making everything except her auto attack w/o fury hurt but with 40% cdr and rank 5 fury the cd < duration. She can harass very well and deny creep kills if you play her right. Push enemy to their tower, hit fury and keep them off the minions while the tower gets the kills. I really sugest you try playing her again or I can play her with you to demonstrate. I don't play her AD though as it is not my taste but I have laned against one and it is not fun.


Kayle is very strong and useful, but like many other champs there are those that excel in some of the roles better. Where Kayle shines is the example you gave Magariz: using her ultimate on an initiating champion. TSM uses Kayle top when ReginaId plays Karthus mid to utilize the synergy of Kayle with champs who initiate. It gives Karthus a couple extra seconds of Defile, which can mean the difference between winning and losing a teamfight. Kayle has the ability to punish melee champs top with her Righteous Fury and Reckoning combo.

A key thing about Poppy: she loses lane to everyone. The only time you will win your lane is if you outplay your opponent. Some champs walk all over Poppy, others just have no issue with her. If you watch 4Not Zekent (aka Spamhappy) play Poppy, he will almost always concur with this even though he reach well over 2k elo only using Poppy. She can be strong and can win games no doubt, but if you aren't fundamentally better at League than your opponent you are going to lose.

From all the 475 champs, Ryze and Nunu are probably the best. Nunu can top lane, jungle or support. Ryze is still a top tier AP mid champion.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Kayle is very strong and useful, but like many other champs there are those that excel in some of the roles better. Where Kayle shines is the example you gave Magariz: using her ultimate on an initiating champion. TSM uses Kayle top when ReginaId plays Karthus mid to utilize the synergy of Kayle with champs who initiate. It gives Karthus a couple extra seconds of Defile, which can mean the difference between winning and losing a teamfight. Kayle has the ability to punish melee champs top with her Righteous Fury and Reckoning combo.
> A key thing about Poppy: she loses lane to everyone. The only time you will win your lane is if you outplay your opponent. Some champs walk all over Poppy, others just have no issue with her. If you watch 4Not Zekent (aka Spamhappy) play Poppy, he will almost always concur with this even though he reach well over 2k elo only using Poppy. She can be strong and can win games no doubt, but if you aren't fundamentally better at League than your opponent you are going to lose.
> From all the 475 champs, Ryze and Nunu are probably the best. Nunu can top lane, jungle or support. Ryze is still a top tier AP mid champion.


What makes Kayle so good is her versatility, not that she excells in any one area because she doesn't. Takes a good player to actualy make her a good champion. She is just a very well rounded champ. Totaly agree with Ryze and Nunu. The only thing Nunu can't really do is solo top, but don't forget he can tank well without a taunt. Although you could argue that his ultimate is an inate taunt as if you place it right the enemy is forced to try and interupt it or nuke you, a proper flash and they wont have time to run especialy if your team has decent CC.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> The only thing Nunu can't really do is solo top, but don't forget he can tank well without a taunt.


Nunu top is actually really strong. High damaging ranged slow, heal that kills a minion, speed boost that can be used on ganker or self, and a high damage ult that slows and can be used from bush. His mana is easily maintained as well, and getting an Athene's Unholy Grail makes him unpushable from lane unless he's killed. I've punished people in top lane on Nunu, and have yet to be countered except through being camped. Just no one tries different things. He's similar to other tanky top laners who gain more of a support role than a DPS role in late game. Just gotta know how to play him.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> What is a solid first hero to buy for 450 that is flexible in roles and builds?
> Poppy
> Nunu
> Ashe
> Master Yi
> Kayle
> Ryze
> Soraka,
> Sivir
> Annie


Kayle can solo top, bot adc or supportish, and jungle


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Nunu top is actually really strong.


How do you build nunu top? I assume its tanky AP because of the 1.0 and 2.5 (on ult) AP ratios, but I could also see how tanky AD could work with the "permanent" 65% atk spd increase. Maybe it just depends on how easy/quickly they can interrupt your ult on what's better?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Nunu top is actually really strong. High damaging ranged slow, heal that kills a minion, speed boost that can be used on ganker or self, and a high damage ult that slows and can be used from bush. His mana is easily maintained as well, and getting an Athene's Unholy Grail makes him unpushable from lane unless he's killed. I've punished people in top lane on Nunu, and have yet to be countered except through being camped. Just no one tries different things. He's similar to other tanky top laners who gain more of a support role than a DPS role in late game. Just gotta know how to play him.


Completely agree with this.
I personally love going straight AP Nunu if I get the chance, those snowballs are DEADLY!


----------



## Onions

yea NUNU top AP tank is unreal... because of your ult they have to focus you in tf giving you a great taubnt... and them snowballs can really be painfull with the slow and damage they do


----------



## maple_leafs182

Hey guys. I'm kind of new to LOL and was wondering if you people have any tips for me. I use Talon, he is my main champ right now and I usually do pretty good with him. Right now I usually go for 4 BT's, boots and a last whispers, pure glass cannon. I mid lane with him and I usually dominate most ap's, only have trouble with fiddle sticks. For spells I go with flash and ignite but was thinking of maybe switching ignite to exhaust for better get aways and it works with his passive. so ya, any talon players out there have any advice or tips for me.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How do you build nunu top? I assume its tanky AP because of the 1.0 and 2.5 (on ult) AP ratios, but I could also see how tanky AD could work with the "permanent" 65% atk spd increase. Maybe it just depends on how easy/quickly they can interrupt your ult on what's better?


I start boots, 1 hp pot, 2 mana pots -> chalice -> potentially philo stone & heart of gold -> Athene's Unholy Grail -> then go from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm kind of new to LOL and was wondering if you people have any tips for me. I use Talon, he is my main champ right now and I usually do pretty good with him. Right now I usually go for 4 BT's, boots and a last whispers, pure glass cannon. I mid lane with him and I usually dominate most ap's, only have trouble with fiddle sticks. For spells I go with flash and ignite but was thinking of maybe switching ignite to exhaust for better get aways and it works with his passive. so ya, any talon players out there have any advice or tips for me.


Talon is strong and a good counter to AP mids like you said, he's just rather squishy. I used to throw in a Guardian Angel after my first BT. I also used either boots of mobility or CDR boots and a brutalizer before I made my first BT. The AD, CDR and armor pen on Brutalizer is really nice for the price. Hexdrinker is nice too for some MR, AD, and a passive spell shield.


----------



## Iislsdum

Wow, I didn't realize this thread was so active! I'll try to check in at least once a day from now on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What server do you play on?


I play on the NA server, and don't have any other accounts, but might look into PBE some time in the near future. I stopped by the in-game chat room, and there didn't seem to be a lot going on. I might stop by again some time and see if I can get a game going with some of you guys, but I'm still only level 19, so solo queue is doing me fine for the moment. I might get into draft pick once I get a few more levels, as I'm finding that when I go draft pick I'm getting match-made against level 22-ish summoners with more experience than me, and I have a harder time keeping up than in solo queue. I've been reading the posts on runes in this thread, and I haven't gotten into runes yet, as I have another level to go before unlocking tier-three runes. I have no clue what I'm doing when it comes to runes, so I'll do some reading and hopefully I can join in the discussion soon.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize this thread was so active! I'll try to check in at least once a day from now on.
> I play on the NA server, and don't have any other accounts, but might look into PBE some time in the near future. I stopped by the in-game chat room, and there didn't seem to be a lot going on. I might stop by again some time and see if I can get a game going with some of you guys, but I'm still only level 19, so solo queue is doing me fine for the moment. I might get into draft pick once I get a few more levels, as I'm finding that when I go draft pick I'm getting match-made against level 22-ish summoners with more experience than me, and I have a harder time keeping up than in solo queue. I've been reading the posts on runes in this thread, and I haven't gotten into runes yet, as I have another level to go before unlocking tier-three runes. I have no clue what I'm doing when it comes to runes, so I'll do some reading and hopefully I can join in the discussion soon.


The chatroom isn't super active so if I'm on I don't really look at it. Easiest thing to do is prolly just to invite people to a game from it if you're looking for people to play with. Asking in the chat room will prolly just lead to cricket sounds lol. If I'm not away and logged in feel free to invite me. I don't play a ton of LoL right now because I'm playin an old MMO and doing some catching up. But plan to play more LoL the next couple days.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm kind of new to LOL and was wondering if you people have any tips for me. I use Talon, he is my main champ right now and I usually do pretty good with him. Right now I usually go for 4 BT's, boots and a last whispers, pure glass cannon. I mid lane with him and I usually dominate most ap's, only have trouble with fiddle sticks. For spells I go with flash and ignite but was thinking of maybe switching ignite to exhaust for better get aways and it works with his passive. so ya, any talon players out there have any advice or tips for me.


Well, for starters. 4 of the same items is something you never should do. Especially Bloodthirsters, since your damage output goes down the drain for quite some time if you die frequently during lategame. You will also realize that the "glasscannon" technique isn't very viable either, when you have played for some time and leveled up









But yes, Talon is pretty much a beast against all AP-mids right now.

The main thing you should do if you want to improve, is to PLAY!!!


----------



## andyroo89

I started playing nunu again....









I will make a guide on how to play derpy nunu


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I start boots, 1 hp pot, 2 mana pots -> chalice -> potentially philo stone & heart of gold -> Athene's Unholy Grail -> then go from there.


I personally go the boots/pots method, but rush a roa first. Getting a catalyst as your first item, i find you rarely run out of mana if you spam your iceballs, and use your passive every 2nd or third one. In teamfights, make sure you iceball the ad carry, it cripples their attack speed and puts them in panic mode because they are so slowed. I read somewhere that rylais stacks with his iceball? I have my suspicions on that, it seems like it would be too much slow (95%?!?!?).

Someone mentioned an ad bruiser nunu. That might work? I would think roa->triforce->lichbane->Deathcap or defensive item. Might give him that "imma kill your carry quick" status. I have yert to lose a top lane when im nunu, but I have seen chos eat up top nunus (never faced one myself). I have beat olafs, jaxs, kayles, dianas, they usually get scared after the 3rd or 4th iceball, when I still have full mana because of his passive.


----------



## andyroo89

hehehehehe


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> I personally go the boots/pots method, but rush a roa first. Getting a catalyst as your first item, i find you rarely run out of mana if you spam your iceballs, and use your passive every 2nd or third one. In teamfights, make sure you iceball the ad carry, it cripples their attack speed and puts them in panic mode because they are so slowed. I read somewhere that rylais stacks with his iceball? I have my suspicions on that, it seems like it would be too much slow (95%?!?!?).


Unless they fixed it recently, which I doubt, yes scepter stacks with magic slows. My Nasus build used to incorporate it as more of a joke/jerk deal, "WITHER! Hahaha, where you going?" and just chase them down with siphon strikes refreshing the scepter slow.

Btw, Chuckles add me. I have a feeling you would enjoy some of my friends we play with. Team Tank is our current joke team (Mord, Ali, Taric, Malph, some other tank) usualy by level 6-8 we just start ignoring turrets and tank them down. We aced a whole team under their nexus turrets a couple times lol. When we go full troll (it always a premade 5 team) we always end of laughing hystericaly. And I am so playing solo top Nunu when I get home.

Edit : whoops took out the / from /quote


----------



## DarkArc

Does anyone else think that Rengar doesn't look as absurdly OP as the last couple of champs released? I think he's going to need to snowball early or be fairly useless late game. He doesn't bring much to a team fight. Single target slow/stun and that's about it. His ult and passive don't seem that useful until after the team fight and people are running. From the video they built him similarly to Olaf, but it seemed like he didn't have the same damage output capability. I'm thinking he'll end up being more like Volibear, early game bully but late game tank. Agree/Disagree?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Does anyone else think that Rengar doesn't look as absurdly OP as the last couple of champs released? I think he's going to need to snowball early or be fairly useless late game. He doesn't bring much to a team fight. Single target slow/stun and that's about it. His ult and passive don't seem that useful until after the team fight and people are running. From the video they built him similarly to Olaf, but it seemed like he didn't have the same damage output capability. I'm thinking he'll end up being more like Volibear, early game bully but late game tank. Agree/Disagree?


Just from looking at the video (I haven't played him), he looks like a tanky assassin. I see him filling the same role as shaco/Irelia, but does it a little differently. He does good single target damage (I think) and can easily get to the carry with stealth or leap from bushes. Disengaging (if needed) could require some trickery if he has to use stealth to get to the carry. He is an auto attacker, but has the option to blow his utility abilities for more damage if he needs to "burst". I would say to build him like you would Garen. That's the impression I get.

I think he could make for a decent top lane champ with no mana resource and a 15% max hp heal (when empowered). Escaping ganks might be a little hard when ult is on cooldown or pre level 6. I'm sure an experienced irelia player will have no problem escaping ganks. You're just more reliant on bushes to pull it off!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think he could make for a decent top lane champ with no mana resource and a 15% max hp heal (when empowered). Escaping ganks might be a little hard when ult is on cooldown or pre level 6. I'm sure an experienced irelia player will have no problem escaping ganks. You're just more reliant on bushes to pull it off!


Run in to a brush and when enemies come to get you from there, jump to minions and run for your life?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Run in to a brush and when enemies come to get you from there, jump to minions and run for your life?


Pretty much







. Or, If the jungler comes from behind you can run into bush and leap at the jungler. Bola shot the jungler and hope he isn't able to CC you while you are running for your life.


----------



## Simsim

Wow. I just realized how good Ashe can be when your playing with a good tank/support. I was laning with a Taric today and we did awesome.
Anyone else who wants to play/help me add me MistahContradiction


----------



## rootzreggae

I love OCN, and all OCN'ers too bad there not OCN european players, i feel lonely


----------



## Blizlake

EUW or N&E ? I'm playing in the latter.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> Wow. I just realized how good Ashe can be when your playing with a good tank/support. I was laning with a Taric today and we did awesome.
> Anyone else who wants to play/help me add me MistahContradiction


Any AD carry is awesome when playing with a good tank/support. Anyone with a stun/knockup is the best, so Taric, Blitz, Ali, Janna, etc. I played Varus with a Janna and absolutely steam rolled a Taric/Ez combo.


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> EUW or N&E ? I'm playing in the latter.


Westside, the best side


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> hehehehehe


Don't trust this 1000 elo kid, oh wait, he doesn't even play ranked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Westside, the best side


Welcome to the west side, where them Tec's fly, dope boys drive them S5's


----------



## andyroo89

I was hoping the word derpy would imply this is to mess around.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I was hoping the word derpy would imply this is to mess around.


I misread it as deepy Nunu IYKWIM


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Don't trust this 1000 elo kid, oh wait, he doesn't even play ranked.


How does not playing ranked have any reflection on skill? I don't play ranked because of the sheer disaster that is ELO and the matchmaking system. I got to 1450 on straight wins then had several games in a row with feeders and leavers causing losses which dropped me to 1200. After that I gave up on ranked and just play normals for fun since this is a casual game. With all the bugs that plague this game I cannot take it seriously at all.

Edit : just saw your last post. If you are being sarcastic then I appologize, if not then ignore this line lol.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> How does not playing ranked have any reflection on skill? I don't play ranked because of the sheer disaster that is ELO and the matchmaking system. I got to 1450 on straight wins then had several games in a row with feeders and leavers causing losses which dropped me to 1200. After that I gave up on ranked and just play normals for fun since this is a casual game. With all the bugs that plague this game I cannot take it seriously at all.
> Edit : just saw your last post. If you are being sarcastic then I appologize, if not then ignore this line lol.


Its the local brony, of course he's sarcastic. Take nothing he says as super cereal.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> I personally go the boots/pots method, but rush a roa first. Getting a catalyst as your first item, i find you rarely run out of mana if you spam your iceballs, and use your passive every 2nd or third one. In teamfights, make sure you iceball the ad carry, it cripples their attack speed and puts them in panic mode because they are so slowed. I read somewhere that rylais stacks with his iceball? I have my suspicions on that, it seems like it would be too much slow (95%?!?!?).
> Someone mentioned an ad bruiser nunu. That might work? I would think roa->triforce->lichbane->Deathcap or defensive item. Might give him that "imma kill your carry quick" status. I have yert to lose a top lane when im nunu, but I have seen chos eat up top nunus (never faced one myself). I have beat olafs, jaxs, kayles, dianas, they usually get scared after the 3rd or 4th iceball, when I still have full mana because of his passive.


AD nunu just doesn't compare, he's pretty worthless as an AD. And your build for AD nunu would be kinda meh since triforce and lichbane procs don't stack.

The Athene's on Nunu allows you to spam spells without pushing your lane, as his passive causes you to do if you want to spam, while providing CDR, AP, and MR. RoA just takes so long for stacks to build, and rushing it still isn't ideal unless you plan on a 35 min + game, assuming you get it at 15 mins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Unless they fixed it recently, which I doubt, yes scepter stacks with magic slows. My Nasus build used to incorporate it as more of a joke/jerk deal, "WITHER! Hahaha, where you going?" and just chase them down with siphon strikes refreshing the scepter slow.
> Btw, Chuckles add me. I have a feeling you would enjoy some of my friends we play with. Team Tank is our current joke team (Mord, Ali, Taric, Malph, some other tank) usualy by level 6-8 we just start ignoring turrets and tank them down. We aced a whole team under their nexus turrets a couple times lol. When we go full troll (it always a premade 5 team) we always end of laughing hystericaly. And I am so playing solo top Nunu when I get home.
> Edit : whoops took out the / from /quote


By Chuckles I assume you mean me since it's the closest to the name you mention







Idk if you can add people while they're not on, but if you can just throw me one next time you're on. I may not be on for a couple days as I'm driving to Raleigh tomorrow for MLG. Looking forward to seeing LgN play


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Its the local brony, of course he's sarcastic. Take nothing he says as super cereal.


This Chuckles guy got me


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> AD nunu just doesn't compare, he's pretty worthless as an AD. And your build for AD nunu would be kinda meh since triforce and lichbane procs don't stack.
> The Athene's on Nunu allows you to spam spells without pushing your lane, as his passive causes you to do if you want to spam, while providing CDR, AP, and MR. RoA just takes so long for stacks to build, and rushing it still isn't ideal unless you plan on a 35 min + game, assuming you get it at 15 mins.


I have never built AD nunu, so that was more for curiosities sake.

I really like the health and mana that you get from the ROA, which is why I have always built him like that. I usually get the ROA by the 15 min mark, so its usually fully stacked by the end of mid game. I do like the CDR on Athenes, and higher AP, so I may try that out next time, especially against an AP top. I have considered getting a rylais on him too, as I have read mixed things about rylais stacking with his iceball. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Nemesis158

Dont think i posted in here before, i don't play LoL often enough.

Name: Nemesis158
Region: NA

played a little last night, had a really good round:


----------



## rogueblade

went 0-8 in my first game as Rengar against a warwick top lane. Warwick is still OP as it gets...


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> went 0-8 in my first game as Rengar against a warwick top lane. Warwick is still OP as it gets...


Not at all. I eat WWs for breakfast. If you can zone him at all, he is in trouble. He is very mana hungry too.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Kayle is one of the best champs in my opnion. If you go ap and build like a support, her heal is awesome early game and the ap scales well with all of her abilites. If I play support kayle with a good adc its over, we will shut the lane down.


----------



## SinX7

Kayle is a pretty good champion. I have played a few games with other players that played Kayle and man, they were carrying and dealing massive damage with her ability!

Also what do you guys think is one of the best AD (Melee or Range) champion? same as AP.

Thanks!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Kayle is a pretty good champion. I have played a few games with other players that played Kayle and man, they were carrying and dealing massive damage with her ability!
> Also what do you guys think is one of the best AD (Melee or Range) champion? same as AP.
> Thanks!


It really depends on play style. And every champion pretty much has a counter, so I would say that there is really no ultimate BEST champion really.
One of my personal favorite beefy AD melee characters is Brolaf. Axe is OP.
My favorite AP is definitely Annie, so easy to face roll... But for having fun with an AP it would be Fiddle (even though i can never really get a great game with him) and Fizz.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> It really depends on play style. And every champion pretty much has a counter, so I would say that there is really no ultimate BEST champion really.
> One of my personal favorite beefy AD melee characters is Brolaf. Axe is OP.
> My favorite AP is definitely Annie, so easy to face roll... But for having fun with an AP it would be Fiddle (even though i can never really get a great game with him) and Fizz.


I can't play annie for some reason haha, she just seems too .. idk for my liking.
I guess her kit isn't my style. I'm more fond of Morgana/Ryze/Kartus/Kennen/Oriana.
I think it due to the fact you have to be up in their face most of the time with Annie.


----------



## Samurai707

Take it back, Diana is OP and hella fun to play hahaha


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong. Kayle fills the roles of an AD carry, AP carry, and support. Her role as a support is just amazing, best champion she can be paired with on bot is a Talon. The synergy is beyond perfect. Hit an enemy with reckoning, toss Talon into the enemy with a speed boost, AA with fury to strip armor, and ult him under their tower. Makes Talon a nightmare to kill and feeds into his passive. I cannot tell you how many games I have had where we ended up at lvl 10 still in the lane with 75% hp and mana or forced our enemies to be underleveled by at least 2 levels. She is completely under valued and performs very well. Do not assume that because you have 3,000 games played means you know any more than someone else. I can guarentee there is at least one person that may have 100 games played and knows more and is better than you. Games played != skill or knowledge in any way. It can lead to it but does not equate to it. I probably have about 1,500-2,000 games played (not won) and have seen some absolutely off the wall builds that worked way beyond what people would expect. Kayle does have more roles than poppy, plain and simple.
> He Q (reckoning) scales with AP and AD and it does a lot of damage both ways. It will do more damage as AP but not a big difference. You honestly don't gimp her by choosing one build over another. If you build AP you want CDR (boots and tooth get you 40% with masteries) and a guinsoos is nice as well, after that standard AP items apply making everything except her auto attack w/o fury hurt but with 40% cdr and rank 5 fury the cd < duration. She can harass very well and deny creep kills if you play her right. Push enemy to their tower, hit fury and keep them off the minions while the tower gets the kills. I really sugest you try playing her again or I can play her with you to demonstrate. I don't play her AD though as it is not my taste but I have laned against one and it is not fun.


The thing that Kayle is good at is her ultimate, that's about it. You're still missing my major point is that her roles are easily replaced by other champions. You're right that she is versatile, but that's it. It doesn't make one effective being versatile, look at Teemo -- He's more versatile than Kayle, he's really fun, he can be effective (like Kayle) but generally, he's replaced by better, more fit role (just like Kayle)

I also have been playing her, there someone goes again assuming I don't play her or anything. I do and she's fun. But again, I would rather have a top laner that's more effective than Kayle. I would rather have an ADC bot than Kayle. I'd rather have a different jungler than Kayle -- Because there are a lot of champs that are better and has a stronger role than her versatality. If you didn't really have a support nor an ADC or some AP damage, yeah Kayle is a good pick but most of the time, that's not what happens -- You end up with your nukes, your tanks, your junglers and your DPS.... all of which Kayle can do (except tank) at a lesser standard.

I am not arguing that she can't face rape, or that she's not versatile -- Just read what I was saying, she's easily replaced at all kinds of roles. I can build an Annie that is a stronger DPS than Teemo (because she scales higher) as an example if I wanted to. Does it mean I should do that? Does it mean I can't? Does it mean neither of them are effective at DPS?

Players always pick their poisons with every champ -- She has a great ulti, one of the best and is versatile and can be effective at certain times depending on situations and teamp comps/builds. Generally, she's a replaceable half-ass meh champ


----------



## roninmedia

Ashe was one of my first buys but I can't really play effectively with her.

On the advice of my friends who play LoL, I bought the Digital Collectors Pack since I was new and it gave me good value.

So far from the 21 champions I have, I really like Nasus. He is one of the lesser popularity champions but I like him. Easy to farm, good sustain, can be a tank, good chase.

Ninja Tabi/Boots of Swiftness
Shurelya's Reverie
Frozen Heart
Trinity Force
Force of Nature/Stark's Fervor/Sunfire Cape/AD Item


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone else think that Rengar is a little weak right now? I just find his W and E to be a little lacking when you compare it to other junglers and top laners


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> The thing that Kayle is good at is her ultimate, that's about it. You're still missing my major point is that her roles are easily replaced by other champions. You're right that she is versatile, but that's it. It doesn't make one effective being versatile, look at Teemo -- He's more versatile than Kayle, he's really fun, he can be effective (like Kayle) but generally, he's replaced by better, more fit role (just like Kayle)
> I also have been playing her, there someone goes again assuming I don't play her or anything. I do and she's fun. But again, I would rather have a top laner that's more effective than Kayle. I would rather have an ADC bot than Kayle. I'd rather have a different jungler than Kayle -- Because there are a lot of champs that are better and has a stronger role than her versatality. If you didn't really have a support nor an ADC or some AP damage, yeah Kayle is a good pick but most of the time, that's not what happens -- You end up with your nukes, your tanks, your junglers and your DPS.... all of which Kayle can do (except tank) at a lesser standard.
> I am not arguing that she can't face rape, or that she's not versatile -- Just read what I was saying, she's easily replaced at all kinds of roles. I can build an Annie that is a stronger DPS than Teemo (because she scales higher) as an example if I wanted to. Does it mean I should do that? Does it mean I can't? Does it mean neither of them are effective at DPS?
> Players always pick their poisons with every champ -- She has a great ulti, one of the best and is versatile and can be effective at certain times depending on situations and teamp comps/builds. Generally, she's a replaceable half-ass meh champ


She excels as a support, is a very solid solo top champ, and offers nothing special as AP mid but is not weak by any means. As a support though she is very strong with her combination of a powerfull snare while providing a heal and mini-ghost to an ally. Not only that but she can shred the armor of an enemy making the AD Carry she is supporting do even more damage. She can also use her ult to to either save an ally or to push an ally through a fight to the other carries ensuring a kill. A properly played support Kayle can be just as effective as a Soraka. As her overall utility to the team is great. I have seen Kayle in high ranked games. They wouldn't pick her if she was so easily replaced by anyone else. Kayle is a terrible jungler btw. Her late game as a support can be devastating as not only will she bring good heals, get her teamates in and out of fights alive, control the enemy with her snare when used properly she will also be able to hurt the enemy and pick off people that may have otherwise escaped. You under value her highly. Using her to support a Talon, Ashe, or MF is simply beautifull in how they work, while she wont feed Ashe mana she in exchange offers mobility and a massive snare allowing Ashe to run in and out of the fight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Anyone else think that Rengar is a little weak right now? I just find his W and E to be a little lacking when you compare it to other junglers and top laners


He just takes a lot of damage early. Currently working on a build (runes/masteries/items) and am very close to something solid.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Anyone else think that Rengar is a little weak right now? I just find his W and E to be a little lacking when you compare it to other junglers and top laners


I don't think he's weak, I think they actually released him as a balanced champion. So far I have seen one Rengar do awesome, the rest all just do pretty ok with him (by that I mean come out ahead but not severely). A major part of playing him is timing his abilities so you get the right effect at the right time. He has more utility than I originally though and have enjoyed playing him. I do fear however that Riot will buff him and make him op :/


----------



## Degree

Anyone see PAX Sona yet?


----------



## TumbleDryLo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Ashe was one of my first buys but I can't really play effectively with her.
> On the advice of my friends who play LoL, I bought the Digital Collectors Pack since I was new and it gave me good value.
> So far from the 21 champions I have, I really like Nasus. He is one of the lesser popularity champions but I like him. Easy to farm, good sustain, can be a tank, good chase.
> Ninja Tabi/Boots of Swiftness
> Shurelya's Reverie
> Frozen Heart
> Trinity Force
> Force of Nature/Stark's Fervor/Sunfire Cape/AD Item


A little advice with Nasus: Make sure you last hit with your Q early and often. He is a late game champion and late game, you will hit like a monster if you've been LH with Q.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TumbleDryLo*
> 
> A little advice with Nasus: Make sure you last hit with your Q early and often. He is a late game champion and late game, you will hit like a monster if you've been LH with Q.


Like over 800 dmg per hit if done right 0.o


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Anyone see PAX Sona yet?


Nope.


----------



## lukesau

I've been playing for almost a year. I tend to play solo top or support. Sometimes Jungle. I play Singed (my favorite) or Chogath top. I play Sona, Soraka or Singed for support. I play Nautilus and Amumu in the jungle. I'm trying to learn how to mid with Kassadin and I can play a decent Morgana. I give up on AD carry though. I'd love to play with some people from OCN!


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TumbleDryLo*
> 
> A little advice with Nasus: Make sure you last hit with your Q early and often. He is a late game champion and late game, you will hit like a monster if you've been LH with Q.


I play with my friends and we have our way of playing Nasus.
.
I play top or bottom solo. This allows me to allow the lane to push close to almost within tower firing range and lets me to farm with Q freely. My friend then jungles as Diana, providing ganks. I hold the line fairly effectively as Nasus and I have Q pretty powered up by the time the tower falls.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> Not at all. I eat WWs for breakfast. If you can zone him at all, he is in trouble. He is very mana hungry too.


How though??


----------



## Nihsnek

OMG "Pax" Sona is awesome! It will be available to purchase so you don't have to have a PAX code either!!! See preview: http://www.surrenderat20.net/


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> She excels as a support, is a very solid solo top champ, and offers nothing special as AP mid but is not weak by any means. As a support though she is very strong with her combination of a powerfull snare while providing a heal and mini-ghost to an ally. Not only that but she can shred the armor of an enemy making the AD Carry she is supporting do even more damage. She can also use her ult to to either save an ally or to push an ally through a fight to the other carries ensuring a kill. A properly played support Kayle can be just as effective as a Soraka. As her overall utility to the team is great. I have seen Kayle in high ranked games. They wouldn't pick her if she was so easily replaced by anyone else. Kayle is a terrible jungler btw. Her late game as a support can be devastating as not only will she bring good heals, get her teamates in and out of fights alive, control the enemy with her snare when used properly she will also be able to hurt the enemy and pick off people that may have otherwise escaped. You under value her highly. Using her to support a Talon, Ashe, or MF is simply beautifull in how they work, while she wont feed Ashe mana she in exchange offers mobility and a massive snare allowing Ashe to run in and out of the fight.
> He just takes a lot of damage early. Currently working on a build (runes/masteries/items) and am very close to something solid.


I see what you're saying, but even still -- There are better champions than even using her as a support role. If you were going to use her as a CC support -- Janna has more CC, she has nothing more than an ulti and a slow. In a good team compositions and in later team fights, slows are one of the weaker forms of CC. If I was an ADC, I'd much rather have an Alistar for CC than that slow. I agree that her ulti is one of the strongest in the game, but outside of that window for her ulti, she's replaced by many champions, including the support role. Soraka can keep the whole team alive with her ultimate and feed heals the whole time. Kayles ulti keeps one champion up for a split second and heals at a low amount. The speed boosts aren't that helpful later in the game in team fights, because there is no running or chasing. If there is, the fight was already lost or won regardless to picking up a strangler or not."

We'll just have to play together and I'll watch you play Kayle and ultimately, we'll see what happens in the numerous games that we could play. You can play her support role, the next game I'll play another support role and see who fares at it (supports are my worst role though).

By the way, I noticed you said you don't play her AD really, and that AP isn't her strong suite, does that mean you player mainly as a support?


----------



## andyroo89

Im pumped to buy pool party ziggs.


----------



## TheOddOne

Opera Sona where ?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I see what you're saying, but even still -- There are better champions than even using her as a support role. If you were going to use her as a CC support -- Janna has more CC, she has nothing more than an ulti and a slow. In a good team compositions and in later team fights, slows are one of the weaker forms of CC. If I was an ADC, I'd much rather have an Alistar for CC than that slow. I agree that her ulti is one of the strongest in the game, but outside of that window for her ulti, she's replaced by many champions, including the support role. Soraka can keep the whole team alive with her ultimate and feed heals the whole time. Kayles ulti keeps one champion up for a split second and heals at a low amount. The speed boosts aren't that helpful later in the game in team fights, because there is no running or chasing. If there is, the fight was already lost or won regardless to picking up a strangler or not."
> We'll just have to play together and I'll watch you play Kayle and ultimately, we'll see what happens in the numerous games that we could play. You can play her support role, the next game I'll play another support role and see who fares at it (supports are my worst role though).
> By the way, I noticed you said you don't play her AD really, and that AP isn't her strong suite, does that mean you player mainly as a support?


Yeah I play her mainly as a support. I find her to be much more "interactive" of a support especialy in the early game. The speed boost can be critical for damage dealers that aren't tanky. The quick burst of speed can allow them to run into the fight hit a couple spells and get out before they can be targeted. Perfect for champions like Talon who can be very squishy. Please don't get me wrong, I am not saying she is the best, but she is a highly viable and effective champ that is far from weak. I play her AP from time to time just for fun. Wouldn't mind playing games with you, but I must warn you I am a horrible AD bot lol. I stick with solo top, AP mid, or Support bot most of the time. I have been really off my game lately though







.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yeah I play her mainly as a support. I find her to be much more "interactive" of a support especialy in the early game. The speed boost can be critical for damage dealers that aren't tanky. The quick burst of speed can allow them to run into the fight hit a couple spells and get out before they can be targeted. Perfect for champions like Talon who can be very squishy. Please don't get me wrong, I am not saying she is the best, but she is a highly viable and effective champ that is far from weak. I play her AP from time to time just for fun. Wouldn't mind playing games with you, but I must warn you I am a horrible AD bot lol. I stick with solo top, AP mid, or Support bot most of the time. I have been really off my game lately though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will admit, she just takes a little bit to get going. If you're going AP, CDs are a bit slow at first, and her AD damage needs that IE to really get deadly. Other than that, she starts pew-pewing


----------



## 179232

Wow, just tried MF since she was free this week. Pretty nice stuff. Her Q does enormous amounts of damage to 2 champions early game, that's always fun. Her W is basically Tristana's Q. Great for turrets. E... Well it stacks with AP so it kind of sucks. Good for team fights I guess, since it is very long ranges and has a large radius. Love that ultimate too. I usually activate it at the start of a team fight to deal a large amount of damage to everyone on the other team.

I found that I enjoy using her almost as much as Ashe and Twitch. I might actually purchase her.

Also, I will never play Twisted fate again. Ever. That guy is way too hard for someone like me to play, considering I started a month ago. I hate his W. I can never remember the order, and I always end up selecting the wrong card. His Q... Does so much damage though. And it isn't even that hard to land.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Wow, just tried MF since she was free this week. Pretty nice stuff. Her Q does enormous amounts of damage to 2 champions early game, that's always fun. Her W is basically Tristana's Q. Great for turrets. E... Well it stacks with AP so it kind of sucks. Good for team fights I guess, since it is very long ranges and has a large radius. Love that ultimate too. I usually activate it at the start of a team fight to deal a large amount of damage to everyone on the other team.
> I found that I enjoy using her almost as much as Ashe and Twitch. I might actually purchase her.
> Also, I will never play Twisted fate again. Ever. That guy is way too hard for someone like me to play, considering I started a month ago. I hate his W. I can never remember the order, and I always end up selecting the wrong card. His Q... Does so much damage though. And it isn't even that hard to land.


There is a counting trick to it but most important cards are really gold and blue. blue always comes after gold, and gold is after red. so if you hit the button a second after the previous color you will get the next one. works all the time for me and thats how i work it. once you master the cards he can be a monster.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> There is a counting trick to it but most important cards are really gold and blue. blue always comes after gold, and gold is after red. so if you hit the button a second after the previous color you will get the next one. works all the time for me and thats how i work it. once you master the cards he can be a monster.


Each card stays up for the same amount of time now, so Right when it pops up just hit w again, normally I'll only miss three-four cards when I play him (and I really only play TF if I get him in an ARAM, I think he is pretty underpowered, no escape besides ult which can be stopped easily.)


----------



## Lyno

I've found Kayle to be best in the jungle. Awesome ganks especially low level and that ult lets you do that little bit extra under turret. Not a very common pick but seen her dominate low gold Elo play.


----------



## WebsterXC

Riot just awarded me 40RP for my masterpiece of art (actually for the Loch Ness skin on sale..). I made myself sound derpy for extra effect











"Awesome masterpiece summoner, and for that I am giving you 40RP.

Enjoy!

Warmest Regards,
slash
Riot Games Player Support Specialist"

#winning


----------



## roninmedia

These are the champions I have
Quote:


> Alistar , Amumu, Annie , Ashe, Cho'Gath, Evelynn, Fiddlesticks, Janna, Kayle, Malphite, Morgana, Nasus, Rammus, Ryze, Sivir, Teemo, Tristana, Tryndamere, Veigar, Warwick, Zilean


The champions I like to play and seem to do good with are *Amumu*, *Nasus*, and *Warwick*.

I'm considering purchasing Garen for 1350 IP or Master Yi for 450 RP. Do any of these fit well with what I play well with, i.e. Amumu, Nasus, and Warwick. Or some suggestions besides Garen or Master Yi.


----------



## Samurai707

Garen tank style would be pretty similar, kind of. Yi would be a different ball game I'd say.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Garen tank style would be pretty similar, kind of. Yi would be a different ball game I'd say.


Tank Garen is just bad :/

Im thinking Udyr? He's very.. "Up in your face", much like Nasus and Warwick. And a little bit Amumu too.


----------



## Samurai707

Health plus atmas = win. Unless the patch notes changed him, I haven't gone over them.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> These are the champions I have
> The champions I like to play and seem to do good with are *Amumu*, *Nasus*, and *Warwick*.
> I'm considering purchasing Garen for 1350 IP or Master Yi for 450 RP. Do any of these fit well with what I play well with, i.e. Amumu, Nasus, and Warwick. Or some suggestions besides Garen or Master Yi.


Garen will be more of the same. Most similar to Nasus imo. Sheen works nicely for him on his 'Q', but nothing incredible. The nice thing with Garen is you don't have to invest heavily into AR and MR as his 'W' will give him a 20% boost to both. Go more of an HP build with a Atmas and a BV/GA. Grab a Sunfire and IE then call it a game pretty much. What makes Garen so dangerous is that his silence has a short cd and both his 'Q' and 'W' can crit. Yi is more like Tryn, just an auto-attack champ. He is a blast in ARAM is you go straight AP though lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Tank Garen is just bad :/
> Im thinking Udyr? He's very.. "Up in your face", much like Nasus and Warwick. And a little bit Amumu too.


Wrong. Garen top built tanky with crit and atma's is a very strong player. His silence is brutal early game and late game it turns into a fight winner with its short cd. I initiate the fight and charge the carries every time, usualy a mage, while my team cleans up behind me. Typicaly ends with me killing the one carry and dying, but when the rest of the team falls it makes it all worth it.

My runes are : flat AD red and quint, ar yellow, mr blue


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Wrong. Garen top built tanky with crit and atma's is a very strong player. His silence is brutal early game and late game it turns into a fight winner with its short cd. I initiate the fight and charge the carries every time, usualy a mage, while my team cleans up behind me. Typicaly ends with me killing the one carry and dying, but when the rest of the team falls it makes it all worth it.
> My runes are : flat AD red and quint, ar yellow, mr blue


Tanky and tank is a very fine line. Some people prefer building him full tank, which is just wrong. The tanks job (in general) is to interrupt the enemies carries, and protect his/her own carries. Garens skillset is just not effective enough for that compared to, say Rammus or Malphite.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Tanky and tank is a very fine line. Some people prefer building him full tank, which is just wrong. The tanks job (in general) is to interrupt the enemies carries, and protect his/her own carries. Garens skillset is just not effective enough for that compared to, say Rammus or Malphite.


He can do that just fine. You can build Garen pure tank and have no issues. With Frozen Mallet and a FoN, he has the speed to catch the carries while, the silence to control them and can use the FM to disrupt the enemy team. His damage is nothing to laugh at even as a pure tank. All he really needs is an Atma's and he becomes a royal pain. His 'W' both active and passive make him a great damage soak and his natural ability to disrupt a team and do damage give him a "taunt". If you build him as a pure tank, he won't do much damage to enemy tanks but carries still melt under him and anyone at low hp not stacking MR is at a huge risk of his ult which at rank 3 is a fairly short CD. I just prefer to build him tanky as since the patch he does a lot more damage now.

Tank Build : Tabi/Merc, Frozen Mallet, Sunfire, FoN, GA/Mogs, Atma's

That build will make him incredibly annoying. AD from FN and Atma's plus the natural AoE from Sunfire combined with his Judgement can destroy most AD carries and be a serious threat to any mages. Throw in the silence and now you just limit what they can do, not to mention he can chase better then the majority of champions.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> He can do that just fine. You can build Garen pure tank and have no issues. With Frozen Mallet and a FoN, he has the speed to catch the carries while, the silence to control them and can use the FM to disrupt the enemy team. His damage is nothing to laugh at even as a pure tank. All he really needs is an Atma's and he becomes a royal pain. His 'W' both active and passive make him a great damage soak and his natural ability to disrupt a team and do damage give him a "taunt". If you build him as a pure tank, he won't do much damage to enemy tanks but carries still melt under him and anyone at low hp not stacking MR is at a huge risk of his ult which at rank 3 is a fairly short CD. I just prefer to build him tanky as since the patch he does a lot more damage now.
> Tank Build : Tabi/Merc, Frozen Mallet, Sunfire, FoN, GA/Mogs, Atma's
> That build will make him incredibly annoying. AD from FN and Atma's plus the natural AoE from Sunfire combined with his Judgement can destroy most AD carries and be a serious threat to any mages. Throw in the silence and now you just limit what they can do, not to mention he can chase better then the majority of champions.


That is true in theory. But I just haven't seen any Garen which has done really well (at least not as well as building him Atmogs or something). I find it easy to kite him while playing ad carry and continuing to do my thing. The only thing I need is a tank or whatever with very little CC to keep Garen away from me. I don't really feel like full tank Garen fits in many teamcomps (if any). Tanky Garen is another issue though


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That is true in theory. But I just haven't seen any Garen which has done really well (at least not as well as building him Atmogs or something). I find it easy to kite him while playing ad carry and continuing to do my thing. The only thing I need is a tank or whatever with very little CC to keep Garen away from me. I don't really feel like full tank Garen fits in many teamcomps (if any). Tanky Garen is another issue though


Then you have been seeing bad players with him. Not saying you can't kite him, but it is not difficult for him to chase down anyone as long as you know how to use your abilities. 'Q' breaks any roots or snares and his 'W' reduces the effect by 20%. Combine that with Merc + FoN + MS runes and he can chase down and Udyr. From my experience he is an easy champ to play, but to make him truly shine you need a lot of experience with him. I used to main him for a long time and I am far from perfect or the best. Hit me up though and I will play a game or two with you so you can compare me to what you have seen in others. Name is Magariz. lol what a shock huh?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Then you have been seeing bad players with him. Not saying you can't kite him, but it is not difficult for him to chase down anyone as long as you know how to use your abilities. 'Q' breaks any roots or snares and his 'W' reduces the effect by 20%. Combine that with Merc + FoN + MS runes and he can chase down and Udyr. *From my experience he is an easy champ to play, but to make him truly shine you need a lot of experience with him.* I used to main him for a long time and I am far from perfect or the best. Hit me up though and I will play a game or two with you so you can compare me to what you have seen in others. Name is Magariz. lol what a shock huh?


Probably why I don't really see him very often, even post-buff. My name is OkanG in-game (what a shock too huh?







), but I'm playing on the North & East server. I'm guessing you're on NA, right?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Probably why I don't really see him very often, even post-buff. My name is OkanG in-game (what a shock too huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I'm playing on the North & East server. I'm guessing you're on NA, right?


Yeah I play on NA servers. Bummer.


----------



## rctrucker

I have not been very active on this thread lately, mainly because I have been focused on streaming or other projects.

My new project needs some outside input, and I would like to know what LOL players are looking for.

I plan on starting a youtube series with weekly updates at the very least, but I want to know what most LOL players are looking for as far as content is concerned.

Do you want updates on upcoming tournaments?
Overviews of recent tournaments?
Changes in solo-Q or 5v5 ladders?
New champion information(changes, reworks, nerfs/buffs, competitive viability)?
Would you like to see game play of these changes, tournaments, or high ELO solo-q matches?
How often would you like to be updated?
How long of a video would you want to see?

If you have the time, answer any of these questions or supply any input you have in general to me in a PM to me on the forums! I will try to read the posts here, but this thread seems to run really really fast.

Thanks in advance
-Skillfactory


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I have not been very active on this thread lately, mainly because I have been focused on streaming or other projects.
> My new project needs some outside input, and I would like to know what LOL players are looking for.
> I plan on starting a youtube series with weekly updates at the very least, but I want to know what most LOL players are looking for as far as content is concerned.
> Do you want updates on upcoming tournaments?
> Overviews of recent tournaments?
> Changes in solo-Q or 5v5 ladders?
> New champion information(changes, reworks, nerfs/buffs, competitive viability)?
> Would you like to see game play of these changes, tournaments, or high ELO solo-q matches?
> How often would you like to be updated?
> How long of a video would you want to see?
> If you have the time, answer any of these questions or supply any input you have in general to me in a PM to me on the forums! I will try to read the posts here, but this thread seems to run really really fast.
> Thanks in advance
> -Skillfactory


Do you want updates on upcoming tournaments?
Not necessary, League of Legends do that themselves just fine









Overviews of recent tournaments?
Wouldn't be bad, shouldn't be highest prioriety.

Changes in solo-Q or 5v5 ladders?
Wouldn't be necessary either.

New champion information(changes, reworks, nerfs/buffs, competitive viability)?
It's done too, but could be done better. So yeah, good idea.

Would you like to see game play of these changes, tournaments, or high ELO solo-q matches?
Genius!

How often would you like to be updated?
As much as possible, lol. Once a week for a serie of episodes is acceptable, I guess.

How long of a video would you want to see?
Whatever length, covers the given subject enough.

One thing I'd like to see is, how players in general can improve at the game. Small, yet important things in solo queue (and any other queue) like lane-freezing, ganking, farming and things like that would be very interesting to see, as League of Legends is one of the games, which are hardest to improve on without any advice.

Long videos are nice, but it would be okay with a "Too Long Didn't Watch" version of a build or whatever at the end of a video, so impatient people can just check that out, or whatever.


----------



## Degree

Anyone think skarner or lee sin going to be on sale soon?
Bought naut when he was on sale, gotta get better with him though, I always think that his grab is like Amumu's because that's all I've been playing the past 2 weeks


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Anyone think skarner or lee sin going to be on sale soon?
> Bought naut when he was on sale, gotta get better with him though, I always think that his grab is like Amumu's because that's all I've been playing the past 2 weeks


It is hard to tell which champions will go on sale when. I think they base it around their current popularity and how many accounts own those champions.

In many ways, the naut grab is better than amumu toss because you pull your opponent AND stun them with your auto attack.

Lee is a really fun champion when you get very good with him, but a tough champ to learn. Skarner is a solid jungle, and much easier learning curve.

Thanks OkanG!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It is hard to tell which champions will go on sale when. I think they base it around their current popularity and how many accounts own those champions.
> In many ways, the naut grab is better than amumu toss because you pull your opponent AND stun them with your auto attack.
> Lee is a really fun champion when you get very good with him, but a tough champ to learn. Skarner is a solid jungle, and much easier learning curve.
> Thanks OkanG!


Yea I'm just not used to it lol, since you can't use it to go over walls

I have both skarner and lee sin on pbe and I love them, just can't decide who to get first though.


----------



## hollowtek

the only thing i hate about this game is sometimes you could could carry harder than jesus and still lose.


----------



## The Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> the only thing i hate about this game is sometimes you could could carry harder than jesus and still lose.


Word.

This is kind of why I have started to jungle more. I got tired of butchering and out cs'ing my opponent top or mid, but still losing because their adc was 7/1 by mid game. As the jungler, I feel that I can turn the tides of a lane in an instant. If any of your lanes are getting pushed, all you really have to do is show up and the enemy will back off, allowing your teammate to get more cs without getting poked too hard. It works out even better if you can get someone a kill.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Thumb*
> 
> Word.
> This is kind of why I have started to jungle more. I got tired of butchering and out cs'ing my opponent top or mid, but still losing because their adc was 7/1 by mid game. As the jungler, I feel that I can turn the tides of a lane in an instant. If any of your lanes are getting pushed, all you really have to do is show up and the enemy will back off, allowing your teammate to get more cs without getting poked too hard. It works out even better if you can get someone a kill.


There is a lot of truth with this statement. As a jungler you can choose to feed off the weak lanes, or slow down the lanes doing well.


----------



## OkanG

Sure, no probs man







Let us know when first episode is up!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sure, no probs man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when first episode is up!


Will do, I will try to remember to post it here. Going to do some more research before I jump into recording them, maybe add a clip of the week from my own stream(with time permitting).


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> How though??


In all honesty, the only champ that I have accomplished this with is AP Nunu. You poke with your iceball whenever you have your passive built up (and without it as well), and just continue to harass him. He comes to try and cs? Iceball + AA with bloodboil, and you will always win the trade if your smart about it (after using consume on a minion). Gotta watch post lvl 6 though for the ult + a gank from their jungler.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Kayle is a pretty good champion. I have played a few games with other players that played Kayle and man, they were carrying and dealing massive damage with her ability!
> Also what do you guys think is one of the best AD (Melee or Range) champion? same as AP.
> Thanks!


Currently Corki and Ezreal are the best ranged AD carries if you land the skillshots. People may argue this point, but the competitive community has confirmed this recently. This has always been the case, but people sometimes chose champs that don't require the high level of skill these champs require and win. They will normally only win if the player using Corki/Ez isn't at the same skill level on that champ.

For AD melee, I would argue Darius and Olaf. Their skill kits are really strong, they're tanky, and they do significant damage without too much AD.

In the AP world: Gragas, Ryze, Karthus, Cassiopia, Ahri and TF (in some instances) are probably the biggest threats in mid lane. These champs are largely feared for their teamfight and lane ganking presences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Anyone else think that Rengar is a little weak right now? I just find his W and E to be a little lacking when you compare it to other junglers and top laners


1 week after release he had lowest winning percentage. Conclusion by most players: Rengar sucks. He just doesn't stack up to other CC junglers or bruiser top laners, and his ultimate is rather useless because he does no damage with it, he just gets some stealth and runs fast.


----------



## laxzilla123

Im looking for a Solo top player to scrim against. if anyone is interested you can add me in game BrutalGG.


----------



## andyroo89

BrutaltGG?

Oh man I am resisting atm.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> 1 week after release he had lowest winning percentage. Conclusion by most players: Rengar sucks. He just doesn't stack up to other CC junglers or bruiser top laners, and his ultimate is rather useless because he does no damage with it, he just gets some stealth and runs fast.


It's funny that Dyrus tweeted "ap rengar is broken beats vlad top. ban him or play ap rengar for free elo."


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> BrutaltGG?
> Oh man I am resisting atm.


We know each other for long but we've never played together, add me RedHeadGG


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> We know each other for long but we've never played together, add me RedHeadGG


Yep, GG.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It's funny that Dyrus tweeted "ap rengar is broken beats vlad top. ban him or play ap rengar for free elo."


Well that's cuz no one plays AP Rengar, lol. They all try for AD bruiser. Curious to see how AP Ren beats Vlad. Must play AP Rengar today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxzilla123*
> 
> Im looking for a Solo top player to scrim against. if anyone is interested you can add me in game BrutalGG.


I'll try to remember to add you tonight. I normally play a lot of top and feel pretty good up there. Been changing to AP mid onry, but don't mind switching it up to scrim some









Just tell me which top lanes you want to face prior to starting and I'll make sure I've got the runes setup for it.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It's funny that Dyrus tweeted "ap rengar is broken beats vlad top. ban him or play ap rengar for free elo."


you know I had a feeling that AP Ren was a sleeper. His 1:1 ratio on that 'W' has some serious potential and can see LB making his 'Q' very painful. Only downfall is that is the only ability to have an AP ratio, so I think a revolver and guinsoo might be needed to round him out a bit more.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> you know I had a feeling that AP Ren was a sleeper. His 1:1 ratio on that 'W' has some serious potential and can see LB making his 'Q' very painful. Only downfall is that is the only ability to have an AP ratio, so I think a revolver and guinsoo might be needed to round him out a bit more.


When AP Warwick was a beast, there wasn't any need for revolver or guinsoo. He has a bunch of abilities that you just spam and don't really AA as much, so all that AS from guinsoo isn't really needed. His other abilities would just be there for additional damage and to re-proc lichbane. It's like when people go AD Leblanc, just use your abilities for their base damage. Not all abilities have ratios worth building items to increase.

AP Rengar would appear to me to use Q to proc lichbane, jump from the bush to use both procs on first attack, use his E for the slow, use W for the burst damage, rinse and repeat.

Edit: When I try it later, I'll prolly run him with Mag pen marks, mana reg/lvl seals, MR or AP/lvl glyphs, flat AP quints, and go 21/0/9 or 21/9/0.

Think if I run MR glyphs I'd do 21/0/9, and if I run AP glyphs I'd run 21/9/0. Really depends on the matchup top. Gives me a reason to only play draft normals from now on when not playing ranked.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> When AP Warwick was a beast, there wasn't any need for revolver or guinsoo. He has a bunch of abilities that you just spam and don't really AA as much, so all that AS from guinsoo isn't really needed. His other abilities would just be there for additional damage and to re-proc lichbane. It's like when people go AD Leblanc, just use your abilities for their base damage. Not all abilities have ratios worth building items to increase.
> AP Rengar would appear to me to use Q to proc lichbane, jump from the bush to use both procs on first attack, use his E for the slow, use W for the burst damage, rinse and repeat.
> Edit: When I try it later, I'll prolly run him with Mag pen marks, mana reg/lvl seals, MR or AP/lvl glyphs, flat AP quints, and go 21/0/9 or 21/9/0.
> Think if I run MR glyphs I'd do 21/0/9, and if I run AP glyphs I'd run 21/9/0. Really depends on the matchup top. Gives me a reason to only play draft normals from now on when not playing ranked.


I think that getting a LB, DFG and Rylais would round him out really well. Seeing as how you don't have to spend mana for anything, the CDR could be very useful, if only to have your ult up more often for escaping ganks.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I think that getting a LB, DFG and Rylais would round him out really well. Seeing as how you don't have to spend mana for anything, the CDR could be very useful, if only to have your ult up more often for escaping ganks.


Yeah, was mainly thinking 21/0/9 for getting movement speed masteries, but going 21/9/0 would definitely be better. Would pretty much make him similar to Kat.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Yeah, was mainly thinking 21/0/9 for getting movement speed masteries, but going 21/9/0 would definitely be better. Would pretty much make him similar to Kat.


1000th post incoming!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have been playing a ton of ARAM lately on LoL. It is so fun and easy.


----------



## hollowtek

this is my ~80% dominion game. Always carry like a beast, either someone feeds or someone leaves.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> When AP Warwick was a beast, there wasn't any need for revolver or guinsoo. He has a bunch of abilities that you just spam and don't really AA as much, so all that AS from guinsoo isn't really needed. His other abilities would just be there for additional damage and to re-proc lichbane. It's like when people go AD Leblanc, just use your abilities for their base damage. Not all abilities have ratios worth building items to increase.
> AP Rengar would appear to me to use Q to proc lichbane, jump from the bush to use both procs on first attack, use his E for the slow, use W for the burst damage, rinse and repeat.
> Edit: When I try it later, I'll prolly run him with Mag pen marks, mana reg/lvl seals, MR or AP/lvl glyphs, flat AP quints, and go 21/0/9 or 21/9/0.
> Think if I run MR glyphs I'd do 21/0/9, and if I run AP glyphs I'd run 21/9/0. Really depends on the matchup top. Gives me a reason to only play draft normals from now on when not playing ranked.


Yeah but remember that AP Wick has other tools in his kit. Tooth, Wit's, and Visage is all you really need and the rest can be pure AP. Since his passive isn't life steal, instead it is life on hit and his 'Q' heals for a lot so there is no real need for spell vamp on him. AP Wick is still pwoerfull.

A revolver on Rengar would be nice because you get a small sustained heal from attacking and a burst heal every time you hit 'W'.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yeah but remember that AP Wick has other tools in his kit. Tooth, Wit's, and Visage is all you really need and the rest can be pure AP. Since his passive isn't life steal, instead it is life on hit and his 'Q' heals for a lot so there is no real need for spell vamp on him. AP Wick is still pwoerfull.
> A revolver on Rengar would be nice because you get a small sustained heal from attacking and a burst heal every time you hit 'W'.


The problem is though, since you're not building any real AD, the life steal you get will be negligible. I think you would be better off building spell vamp on Rengar so his W would give you a heal on top of a heal. That being said, I fought an AP Rengar as an AD Rengar. Early game he could kill me, but late game I could kill him.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> The problem is though, since you're not building any real AD, the life steal you get will be negligible. I think you would be better off building spell vamp on Rengar so his W would give you a heal on top of a heal. That being said, I fought an AP Rengar as an AD Rengar. Early game he could kill me, but late game I could kill him.


I am kind of envisioning a Akali style build. Meant for pure burst. She doesnt do a ton of AD either, but a revolver is still a great item for her. Granted she has her passive to gain vamp from AD. Jump from bush fireing the DFG, Q with LB proc, W for aditional burst, time bola and revolver for 2 snares (or use both in a 2v1 fight).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 1000th post incoming!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yeah but remember that AP Wick has other tools in his kit. Tooth, Wit's, and Visage is all you really need and the rest can be pure AP. Since his passive isn't life steal, instead it is life on hit and his 'Q' heals for a lot so there is no real need for spell vamp on him. AP Wick is still pwoerfull.
> A revolver on Rengar would be nice because you get a small sustained heal from attacking and a burst heal every time you hit 'W'.


I actually never used any of those items on my AP WW and did better without them. I got caught up in GW2 last night so didn't get to play him AP top, hopefully will tonight since today is my last day of work until Tuesday. Go go government holidays!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I am kind of envisioning a Akali style build. Meant for pure burst. She doesnt do a ton of AD either, but a revolver is still a great item for her. Granted she has her passive to gain vamp from AD. Jump from bush fireing the DFG, Q with LB proc, W for aditional burst, time bola and revolver for 2 snares (or use both in a 2v1 fight).


The only issue with an Akali style build is you don't have her passives, which make her build what it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> The problem is though, since you're not building any real AD, the life steal you get will be negligible. I think you would be better off building spell vamp on Rengar so his W would give you a heal on top of a heal. That being said, I fought an AP Rengar as an AD Rengar. Early game he could kill me, but late game I could kill him.


AP Rengar isn't meant to stand up to himself going AD, let alone an AD bruiser top. More for those manaless AP tops who are squishy early and become stronger late. Getting that early lead on them can often times slows their progression to super carry enough for you to win the game before then.


----------



## logicPwn

Hey everyone, I'm a pretty avid player. Play 2-15 matches a day. I love playing tank and disablers.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Hi everyone!


----------



## OkanG

Hey you two!

And by the way. Are any of you guys familiar with pages for League of Legends? I'm thinking like MobaFire.com, which is really useful.

Other than that, I use www.lolking.net, and discovered www.championselect.net today. Do you have any other useful sites? They are really good for things like counterpicking, reading about champions. There's even videos about how to lane against certain champions on championselect.net!

And for team synergy, there's an application in beta, where you can see whether your current team lacks, initiation, damage or whatever. It's really great!

Please link for pages like these, if you have any


----------



## Mavranel

Yo just getting back into the game. I've been rocking out with some warwick, orianna, jayce and darius in the lane. I usually jungle trundle or amumu, will do darius as well.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey you two!
> And by the way. Are any of you guys familiar with pages for League of Legends? I'm thinking like MobaFire.com, which is really useful.
> Other than that, I use www.lolking.net, and discovered www.championselect.net today. Do you have any other useful sites? They are really good for things like counterpicking, reading about champions. There's even videos about how to lane against certain champions on championselect.net!
> And for team synergy, there's an application in beta, where you can see whether your current team lacks, initiation, damage or whatever. It's really great!
> Please link for pages like these, if you have any


Solomid.net

lolcounter.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mavranel*
> 
> Yo just getting back into the game. I've been rocking out with some warwick, orianna, jayce and darius in the lane. I usually jungle trundle or amumu, will do darius as well.


Im loving jayce. Hes a straight up beast and underrated. On my journey from 1-30 ive feared alot of champs on the way but since ive starting playing jayce i just laugh now. Though Xin is a pain in the ass.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey you two!
> And by the way. Are any of you guys familiar with pages for League of Legends? I'm thinking like MobaFire.com, which is really useful.
> Other than that, I use www.lolking.net, and discovered www.championselect.net today. Do you have any other useful sites? They are really good for things like counterpicking, reading about champions. There's even videos about how to lane against certain champions on championselect.net!
> And for team synergy, there's an application in beta, where you can see whether your current team lacks, initiation, damage or whatever. It's really great!
> Please link for pages like these, if you have any


im in the process of making one


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> Solomid.net
> lolcounter.com
> Im loving jayce. Hes a straight up beast and underrated. On my journey from 1-30 ive feared alot of champs on the way but since ive starting playing jayce i just laugh now. Though Xin is a pain in the ass.


At first I hated Jayce, then I played a game yesterday with flat AD reds and quints......WOW! Absolutely dominated. Was so much fun and if you learn to swap between him being melee and ranged properly he is a brutal champ.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> Solomid.net
> lolcounter.com


Thanks for the reply, but what do you use them for? Solomid.net just looks like it's a site like MobaFire. I can't open lolcounter.com, but I'm guessing it's like championselect.com.
Why do you prefer them?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> im in the process of making one


Exciting! Keep us updated


----------



## NuFon

The sites are about the same, but got different videos for each champ.


----------



## Lyno

Don't use mobafire, it's too easily filled by bad players with builds that only work in very low level play (if you're under level 30 then they'll probably suffice).

Use solomid and only really use the featured/approved ones for higher level play.


----------



## Secretninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but what do you use them for? Solomid.net just looks like it's a site like MobaFire. I can't open lolcounter.com, but I'm guessing it's like championselect.com.
> Why do you prefer them?


solomid is exactly like mobafire except it isn't wrong about everything


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> Don't use mobafire, it's too easily filled by bad players with builds that only work in very low level play (if you're under level 30 then they'll probably suffice).
> Use solomid and only really use the featured/approved ones for higher level play.


If you're not a low-level player, you don't need anything like solomid.net or mobafire.

And yes, it's filled with bad players. But actual good builds are not very hard to find with the filter. The in-depth builds are also very useful, if you have the time to read them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> solomid is exactly like mobafire except it isn't wrong about everything


False. I happen to find a lot of useful builds on MobaFire. I don't really use it anymore though, but I still find it useful once in a while.

Do you really think solomid.net is so much better? Never tried it, I might give it a go


----------



## Balsagna

There's nothing wrong with any of the sites for guides, as long as you're using a good rated guide. Most of the top guides for the champs are the same on all the sites more or less.

Once you understand and know the game, you'll never use any of them unless it's just something you feel like doing or checking out for something new. There's bad guides on all of them, but they are right that there are more on Mobafire, simply because it's a more popular website too.


----------



## rogueblade

http://www.championselect.net/
*This one's amazing:* http://lol.askmrrobot.com/


----------



## Cacophony

jax bot....why??? srsly makes no sense.

/br sucks


----------



## stu.

I might be drunk, but I found this chat hilarious after the game.


----------



## hollowtek

sigh another one of these games:



single best game in LoL:



3 triple kills
1 quadra kill
2 double kills
1 single kill


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> sigh another one of these games:
> single best game in LoL:
> 
> 3 triple kills
> 1 quadra kill
> 2 double kills
> 1 single kill


Not to rain on your parade, but, you do realize that Dominion is about capping towers, right?


----------



## rogueblade

Plus dominion is at this point less credible than ARAM...


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Plus dominion is at this point less credible than ARAM...


I mean who plays anything BUT aram now


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ozzy1*
> 
> Hi everyone!


Hi








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Do you have any other useful sites?
> Please link for pages like these, if you have any


ultimate-bravery.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with any of the sites for guides, as long as you're using a good rated guide. Most of the top guides for the champs are the same on all the sites more or less.
> Once you understand and know the game, you'll never use any of them unless it's just something you feel like doing or checking out for something new. There's bad guides on all of them, but they are right that there are more on Mobafire, simply because it's a more popular website too.


I agree, but a good rating doesn't always equal a good guide. I've stopped diving into all the guides available on the sites now that I'm better accustomed to the game and have been playing for so long, but often times the high rated guides are just a rehash of what a high elo player used on his stream. These guides are likely good for just finding a build, but not worth reading into. I normally only read into a guide these days if it's written by someone who plays the champion a lot, like Oddone's Maokai guide. It is probably outdated now unless he's updated it, but back in the day I got some useful tips I hadn't considered.


----------



## 179232

Why is Katarina so weak? Even with deathcap, deathfire grasp, and hextech gunblade at level 18, she does very little damage with Q and W, and her ultimate is only useful in teamfights if you don't have your E on cooldown so you can escape.

She is a decent assassin but as a mid or AP Carry I think there are much better alternatives. Just my opinion. Very fun character to play though, just doesn't do much damage IMO.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> ultimate-bravery.com


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Not to rain on your parade, but, you do realize that Dominion is about capping towers, right?


Double kill towers with minions


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Why is Katarina so weak? Even with deathcap, deathfire grasp, and hextech gunblade at level 18, she does very little damage with Q and W, and her ultimate is only useful in teamfights if you don't have your E on cooldown so you can escape.
> She is a decent assassin but as a mid or AP Carry I think there are much better alternatives. Just my opinion. Very fun character to play though, just doesn't do much damage IMO.


She is not weak at all. She is a very strong champ but she requires a proper build of both masteries and runes to maximize her potential. If you need help add me, Magariz. I know Kat and Akali very well.

General concept is :
-runes : Mpen red, Move speed or Mpen quints, flat ap yellow and blue
-masteries : 10/0/20

You need to watch what you enemy is building. Mpen is going to be critical as well as a LB. Hextech is nice but she doesn't need the AD like Akali so best bet is pure ap with cdr. A Kat with 40% cdr and 250+ AP is something to be feared. Scepter is great for her with the snare, if you can "micro" well you can avoid a ton of damage while killing your enemy. Add me though and I can guide you better in game.


----------



## Quesoblanco

add me people. fatbongtoke.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> She is not weak at all. She is a very strong champ but she requires a proper build of both masteries and runes to maximize her potential. If you need help add me, Magariz. I know Kat and Akali very well.
> General concept is :
> -runes : Mpen red, Move speed or Mpen quints, flat ap yellow and blue
> -masteries : 10/0/20
> You need to watch what you enemy is building. Mpen is going to be critical as well as a LB. Hextech is nice but she doesn't need the AD like Akali so best bet is pure ap with cdr. A Kat with 40% cdr and 250+ AP is something to be feared. Scepter is great for her with the snare, if you can "micro" well you can avoid a ton of damage while killing your enemy. Add me though and I can guide you better in game.


I actually enjoy playing Katarina, she's a lot of fun. I just don't think she's worthy of a competetive champion. That ultimate is waaaaay too easy for the enemy team to interrupt. I'll only pick Kat in a ranked game if I'm last pick and I can choose mid, while I can see that the opposing team almost have no hard cc whatsoever. This never happens though, at the rating im currently playing solo queue at (1550-1600).


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I actually enjoy playing Katarina, she's a lot of fun. I just don't think she's worthy of a competetive champion. That ultimate is waaaaay too easy for the enemy team to interrupt. I'll only pick Kat in a ranked game if I'm last pick and I can choose mid, while I can see that the opposing team almost have no hard cc whatsoever. This never happens though, at the rating im currently playing solo queue at (1550-1600).


I have seen her in some of the ranked games and tourneys. She is all about timing and pure burst. Her ult is nice but honestly I only use it for the AOE debuff to heals, then just abuse Q + shunpo along with her W for nuking down the carries while they have healing reduction. Drop a carry and bounce to the next with refreshed cd's. After 2 kills/assits usualy you can ult again so I save their support for last. Her ult is like Nunu, if you dont stop it that can be a ton of damage for all 5 enemies. Most people play her wrong in my experience which is easy to do. She is an Akali with way more damage. AP, HP, and CDR are all you need. Not calling you a noob in any way.


----------



## 179232

I don't see why more people don't play Lux. Very good farmer, and the best harass in the game that I have played so far, overtaking Gragas. Very powerful Q that can stun multiple enemies as well. And don't bother running away if you are below 25% HP or the ultimate can just kill you instantly.

Buying Lux for sure after the free week. Love those powerful mages. She will make an excellent addition to my Veigar and Morgana.

My last couple of games with her ended nicely: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30037408#history


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Not to rain on your parade, but, you do realize that Dominion is about capping towers, right?


i wish that was truly the case -_-. takes teamwork to cap towers. wish people understood that in game. when you get a team that follows those basic rules, 90% of matches are won! wow... also quadra kills are insanely rare to see in dom. (penta more or less an impossibility).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> I don't see why more people don't play Lux. Very good farmer, and the best harass in the game that I have played so far, overtaking Gragas. Very powerful Q that can stun multiple enemies as well. And don't bother running away if you are below 25% HP or the ultimate can just kill you instantly.
> Buying Lux for sure after the free week. Love those powerful mages. She will make an excellent addition to my Veigar and Morgana.
> My last couple of games with her ended nicely: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30037408#history


She lacks behind Gragas because she doesn't have his mobility or his ability to displace the opponent during teamfights. While she has the snare like Morgana, she doesn't have the CC ultimate Morgana does that everyone fears. I agree she can be strong, it's just other mid champs do what she can better in the pro scene.


----------



## Blizlake

Lux is kinda like Kata imo, good in Normal games but starts lacking at higher level.
Crunkles summed it up pretty well.


----------



## rctrucker

There are plenty of champions, when mastered, are quite formidable in lane.

With that being said, picking a champion to master that has excellent team fighting is also a good idea.


----------



## pangolinman

So I took a bit of time, read the lore, and tried to make a viable team composition from every city state.
I don't think I reused anyone.

TEAM DEMACIA
Galio Mid
Garen Top
Jarvan Jungle
Vayne Bot
Sona Bot

TEAM NOXUS
Swain Mid
Darius Top
Warwick Jungle
Urgot Bot
Alistar Bot

TEAM IONIA
Ahri Mid
Irelia Top
Lee Sin Jungle
Varus Bot
Soraka Bot

TEAM FRELJORD
Gragas Mid
Tryndamere Top
Volibear Jungle
Ashe Bot
Nunu Bot

TEAM PILTOVER
Orianna Mid
Caitlyn Top
Jayce Jungle
Ezreal Bot
Janna Bot

TEAM ZAUN
Viktor Mid
Singed Top
Dr. Mundo Jungle
Twitch Bot
Blitzcrank Bot

TEAM BANDLE CITY
Ziggs Mid
Rumble Top
Amumu Jungle
Corki Bot
Lulu Bot

TEAM BILGEWATER
Fizz Mid
Miss Fortune Top
Nautilus Jungle
Graves Bot
Gangplank Bot


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> So I took a bit of time, read the lore, and tried to make a viable team composition from every city state.
> I don't think I reused anyone.
> *snip*


Nice







. I think TEAM PILTOVER and TEAM BILGEWATER might be the weakest teams. Hmm actually... Team Bilgewater (using those 5) should be Graves Mid, GP top, Fizz Jungle, MF bot and Naut Bot.

I think the strongest teams would be TEAM BANDLE CITY, TEAM NOXUS and TEAM DEMACIA. Also, I think team Demacia would win between these 3 teams, but it would depend on who got a good initiation first.


----------



## roninmedia

I have 2880 RP left over from buying a bundle.

Should I go

1) Buy Rune Pages
2) Buy Champions

I don't really care for boosts or skins.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think TEAM PILTOVER and TEAM BILGEWATER might be the weakest teams. Hmm actually... Team Bilgewater (using those 5) should be Graves Mid, GP top, Fizz Jungle, MF bot and Naut Bot.
> I think the strongest teams would be TEAM BANDLE CITY, TEAM NOXUS and TEAM DEMACIA. Also, I think team Demacia would win between these 3 teams, but it would depend on who got a good initiation first.


Fizz is a terrible jungle, especially when the team needs some AP on it.


----------



## CrashZero

send fizz top and have gp jungle?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Fizz is a terrible jungle, especially when the team needs some AP on it.


I agree, but I am trying to work with whats given. Is there any other AP that would qualify for team BILGEWATER? I don't keep up with the lore







.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think TEAM PILTOVER and TEAM BILGEWATER might be the weakest teams. Hmm actually... Team Bilgewater (using those 5) should be Graves Mid, GP top, Fizz Jungle, MF bot and Naut Bot.
> I think the strongest teams would be TEAM BANDLE CITY, TEAM NOXUS and TEAM DEMACIA. Also, I think team Demacia would win between these 3 teams, but it would depend on who got a good initiation first.


I agree, and would add that team Freljord does as well.
Demacia is probably the strongest.

I agree with Crunkles though, Fizz isn't a great jungle, and when he's the one that needs to carry it, its probably best he takes a solo lane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> send fizz top and have gp jungle?


My thoughts were that GP has his raise morale, and can poke decently, so he would be more of a support than Naut would. I put Fizz mid just because he's going to need some serious levels to carry bilgewater, since their team isnt as optimal as most others, and he's the only one that puts out decent magic damage. In addition, I feel he counters most mids with playful/trickster.

I suppose he and Naut are interchangeable.

Graves and MF are interchangeable, I guess Graves might be safer top because of quickdraw for pokes and retreats.


----------



## CrashZero

personally if i'm playing GP (which I do a fair bit) I go top with him.... but that doesn't work with that team setup...


----------



## Degree

Alright I have 5.6k RP..
Should I buy the 7 rune page bundle or use them for sales strictly?
Thinking of buying noct/lee sin/skarner with RP so I can complete my jungler collection


----------



## CrashZero

skarner needs 100x's more mana that he has.. (least every time i try to play him XD)


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> skarner needs 100x's more mana that he has.. (least every time i try to play him XD)


I'm good at maintaining his mana, I hardly ever use Q which is the skill that uses a hell lot of mana, and it's just not worth it for such small damage it does. I focus on auto attacks with him.
I get Q very last lol


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have 2880 RP left over from buying a bundle.
> Should I go
> 1) Buy Rune Pages
> 2) Buy Champions
> I don't really care for boosts or skins.


I feel like I never have enough rune pages, even after buying the bundle of them. Especially when I step into ranked and want to start countering my lanes.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I feel like I never have enough rune pages, even after buying the bundle of them. Especially when I step into ranked and want to start countering my lanes.


I have max rune pages and I run into this problem....


----------



## Degree

All I have is 2 pages lul


----------



## OkanG

I'd say go rune pages, if you're playing ranked. Having a wide variety of rune pages is crucial for early game, especially for ranked matches.

That's what I just did two days ago. If you only have like 20 champions, you should get some more champions though. I am only missing about ten champions or so, apart from that, I have every champ in the game. So it was more of a no-brainer for me to buy the rune page bundle


----------



## hollowtek

Whew another perfect panth game in dominion







. Not as epic as the other, just 1 triple kill

Lol one accomplishment this game is that I actually landed right on top of someone's head with my ult.


----------



## Quesoblanco

no one has added me.... guys cmon... fatbongtoke.


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd say go rune pages, if you're playing ranked. Having a wide variety of rune pages is crucial for early game, especially for ranked matches.
> That's what I just did two days ago. If you only have like 20 champions, you should get some more champions though. I am only missing about ten champions or so, apart from that, I have every champ in the game. So it was more of a no-brainer for me to buy the rune page bundle


I'm currently level 20 with 61 wins and I own 22 champions (Digital Collector's Pack, Ashe, Garen) so the decision doesn't have to come now, but I probably want to limit additional RP spending.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> no one has added me.... guys cmon... fatbongtoke.


To be honest, take the hint.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> To be honest, take the hint.


What hint? Because I came up with a dumb name? lol don't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## 179232

Why don't that many people play AP Carry / Tank hybrid Chogath? Most people I see playing him usually go for complete tank (with a support twist) build with HP/MP regen and maybe finish off with a RoA or Rylai's/AS.

I absolutely love playing him as AP carry and tank hybrid. Q does ridiculous amounts of damage! E is fantastic for silencing and is AoE. Amazing for team fights. I go RoA, AS, Rylai's, LB/Frozen (depending on which one I need this late in the game), Deathcap, and then finish off with the item I didn't get previously.

I thought I couldn't play tanks until I played a few games with Chogath.4k HP late game and you do more damage than your team's mage (late game).


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> What hint? Because I came up with a dumb name? lol don't judge a book by its cover.


i added you


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cacophony*
> 
> i added you


didnt get the invite :/


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> didnt get the invite :/


lul...
I'll add you when I get home


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Why don't that many people play AP Carry / Tank hybrid Chogath? Most people I see playing him usually go for complete tank (with a support twist) build with HP/MP regen and maybe finish off with a RoA or Rylai's/AS.
> I absolutely love playing him as AP carry and tank hybrid. Q does ridiculous amounts of damage! E is fantastic for silencing and is AoE. Amazing for team fights. I go RoA, AS, Rylai's, LB/Frozen (depending on which one I need this late in the game), Deathcap, and then finish off with the item I didn't get previously.
> I thought I couldn't play tanks until I played a few games with Chogath.4k HP late game and you do more damage than your team's mage (late game).


IMO, this is a pub stomp build. Building him as a high hp mage is just begging for someone on the other team to build a madred's, and if they do, you will get destroyed before you can cast two spells. Or an enemy mage can counter you with a DFG. Additionally, you spells are on fairly long CDs so you can spam them like most mages can. This means a banshees cripples your burst damage. The reason it works in normal games is because nobody builds any mres to counter it because they would have to stray from their build.

Additionally, it isn't cho's role to deal damage. That is what you have mages and carries for. If you have a tank that can get it there and disrupt the team (silence, stuns, knock-ups, snares, etc) and still take a ton of damage, then he is doing his job. The way you are building him as a burst mage cripples that aspect because he will live half as long as a tank cho will.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> To be honest, take the hint.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> What hint? Because I came up with a dumb name? lol don't judge a book by its cover.


no I am not judging, You explained 50+ pages ago that the name was for fun. people come up with dumb names all the time, that is common. I meant take the hint, as in, If no one send you a friend request I would not keep trying, but, from what I saw you have couple of people adding you.


----------



## Bruennis

I play quite a bit of LoL mainly jungle, top, and support. I am honestly inept at utilizing AP champions







but my Trundle monstrosity more than makes up

UN: Bruennis


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> no one has added me.... guys cmon... fatbongtoke.


I don't normally add anyone from the thread, especially when the only thing I've seen them say in the thread is to add them repeatedly. Might be a douchebag attitude, but just how it is for me.

If you really want people to play with from OCN join the chat room, and invite people to games from there. I'm sure people will be far more willing to add you after actually interacting with you in game. That's how Skillfactory and I started playing back a while ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> Additionally, it isn't cho's role to deal damage. That is what you have mages and carries for. If you have a tank that can get it there and disrupt the team (silence, stuns, knock-ups, snares, etc) and still take a ton of damage, then he is doing his job. The way you are building him as a burst mage cripples that aspect because he will live half as long as a tank cho will.


AP Cho is viable if you make sure to build a RoA. His AP ratios are actually quite high, and he used to see competitive play with this setup back at the beginning of Season 1 before all these bursty AP champs. He is one of those champs that, if he is the AP mid, provides CC, damage, and will take some focus off the AD carry due to his size. Not many champs have a true damage ability that scales with AD or AP, and his scales relatively well with AP.


----------



## Quesoblanco

I guess. I can assure you im not a douche bag and just want to play with some decent people. It just annoys me that the opportunity is there for fun and amazing games. Yet no one is taking advantage of it... Just tired of play with trash randies. Rather play with people who understand the game and have it mastered pretty much.


----------



## Dehatitated

Hi I signed up to the club with the form. I have a main that is like 27exp off of level 30 (TheDivineLight) but I have been playing on a level 7 smurf recently (TheDivineFrost). I play whatever characters that I like that are free as it is a smurf. But if I am on my main I usually play like Olaf, Lux, Jayce, Volibear, BLITZCRANK







and others. I usually play tanky people that do damage or ap people, but ad carrys can be fun as well







. If I had a choice to play anyone usually it will be either Olaf or Volibear with at least one warmogs, a Frozen Mallet and an atma's impaler. But recently I got onto the PBE server and have been playing a lot of Fizz







.

So add me as TheDivineFrost on the North American Server.


----------



## Singledigit

is there anyway to still get Pulsefire Ezreal or was that only a limited time thing?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> is there anyway to still get Pulsefire Ezreal or was that only a limited time thing?


yes, its under themes.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Had so much fun this game. I chased down 2 kills in the other teams base with all the turrets up, and still made it out alive.. lol


----------



## RedRay81

I would say nice job but it's just a smurf game. Eve is a fairly fun champ to troll with.


----------



## Balsagna

Just played a game with Teemo on my alternate account for new players (was level 7)

Went 39-6-10










Ahh... The noobs


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had so much fun this game. I chased down 2 kills in the other teams base with all the turrets up, and still made it out alive.. lol


How is it even possible to get 88 CS as vlad. You press E and get 6 CS instantly.


----------



## KarmaKiller

IDK.. he was pretty derpy.. Kept running straight into 2 people just to do his ult, and then die..


----------



## Narokuu

Naroku SoloQ Learn to survive ELO Hell, come check it out! http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu

more people i get the merrier!!! come and watch!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Naroku SoloQ Learn to survive ELO Hell, come check it out! http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu
> more people i get the merrier!!! come and watch!


Have fun as AD morg


----------



## prznar1

LUL, First time played as bit more ad nasus. merc, atmog, ie and lw. xin was losing hlaf hp after one q xD. <3 Nasus.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> LUL, First time played as bit more ad nasus. merc, atmog, ie and lw. xin was losing hlaf hp after one q xD. <3 Nasus.


All you really need for Nasus is TF (early sheen, and upgrade whenever). Got a penta kill yesterday stealing the enemy red.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> All you really need for Nasus is TF (early sheen, and upgrade whenever). Got a penta kill yesterday stealing the enemy red.


didnt said about it cos it is obvious that anykind of build for nasus uses triforce. it's just must have for him.


----------



## hollowtek

Gah. I don't understand how I carry each game so hard and we still manage to lose.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 
> Gah. I don't understand how I carry each game so hard and we still manage to lose.


Thats an aweful lot of revives there


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Thats an aweful lot of revives there


Screams somethin' doesn't it??


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> didnt said about it cos it is obvious that anykind of build for nasus uses triforce. it's just must have for him.


You would be surprised the people I have seen play Nasus and refuse to even get a sheen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 
> Gah. I don't understand how I carry each game so hard and we still manage to lose.


You are playing Panth in dominion.........He is one of the few champions that just simply dominate on that map.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Screams somethin' doesn't it??


It is a dominion game, the "ghost" on revive is amazing! Domion is not about KDA so you can have a lot of deaths and not have it effect the game too badly as long as you are keeping up on kills and the revive can save your points. My buddies and I used to run 5 revives and 5 ghost along with champs like : panth, rammus, tf, gp to have total map control. It works with coordination.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 
> Gah. I don't understand how I carry each game so hard and we still manage to lose.


Well.. If you lost, you didn't carry enough


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 
> Gah. I don't understand how I carry each game so hard and we still manage to lose.


I have to say that the Lux was the best player on your team. Because she actually got the point of the gamemode.


----------



## roninmedia

I'm a level 21 character who has not used any runes up to the point because my friends told me to hold off for Tier 3 runes and have about 20,000 IP to spend on runes.

The roles I struggle at the moment are pretty much carries (AP/AD) and junglers.

Therefore when I play Solo Queue, I like to play characters who have better survivability (Whether they have sustain or the builds for them lean towards building items that increase HP).

Right now, I would say my best/favorite roster of champions are:

Alistar
Amumu
Cho'Gath
Garen
Jax

From what I have read about the runes, it seems I should lean to Armor and Magic Resistance.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuFon*
> 
> I have to say that the Lux was the best player on your team. Because she actually got the point of the gamemode.


Yea I was going to say so too, she went for objectives, and really if you look at the assists she has, it looks as if everyone else just took the kills and so because of that she doesn't have much kills which makes her "look" bad.

But generally, I have to say Lux carried.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I'm a level 21 character who has not used any runes up to the point because my friends told me to hold off for Tier 3 runes and have about 20,000 IP to spend on runes.
> The roles I struggle at the moment are pretty much carries (AP/AD) and junglers.
> Therefore when I play Solo Queue, I like to play characters who have better survivability (Whether they have sustain or the builds for them lean towards building items that increase HP).
> Right now, I would say my best/favorite roster of champions are:
> Alistar
> Amumu
> Cho'Gath
> Garen
> Jax
> From what I have read about the runes, it seems I should lean to Armor and Magic Resistance.


I am currently level 24 and I've been building my first rune page since level 21-22. A commonly suggested first rune page (which I have been building) is flat AD marks, flat armour seals, and your choice of per level or flat magic resist glyphs. From what I've read there is much debate on what quints to use with this rune page; I will be using flat AD quints for extra last-hitting power. I have gone with flat MR glyphs because the goal of this rune page is to give an extra edge in the laning phase so that you can snowball, and flat MR fits that goal better than MR/level. The reason I suggest these runes is because they work well on pretty much every champion, and at level 21, chances are that you would rather spend IP on new champions than champion-specific rune pages (which are generally a bad idea unless you main with a champion that requires a very specific set of runes, or you have IP to spare).


----------



## Secretninja

I find .95 AD Red, flat Armor yellow, attack speed blue, and ad quints work well on Jax. They are also not terrible for most champs (well, maybe the attack speed blues) and not a bad investment.


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> I am currently level 24 and I've been building my first rune page since level 21-22. A commonly suggested first rune page (which I have been building) is flat AD marks, flat armour seals, and your choice of per level or flat magic resist glyphs. From what I've read there is much debate on what quints to use with this rune page; I will be using flat AD quints for extra last-hitting power. I have gone with flat MR glyphs because the goal of this rune page is to give an extra edge in the laning phase so that you can snowball, and flat MR fits that goal better than MR/level. The reason I suggest these runes is because they work well on pretty much every champion, and at level 21, chances are that you would rather spend IP on new champions than champion-specific rune pages (which are generally a bad idea unless you main with a champion that requires a very specific set of runes, or you have IP to spare).


9x Greater Mark of Strength (+8.55 attack damage)
9x Greater Glyph of Warding (+12.06 magic resist)
9x Greater Seal of Resilience (+12.69 armor)
3x (+6.75 attack damage / 13.5 magic resist / 4.5% movement speed)


----------



## Ali67219

I am level 30 with over 800 wins and I still and choose to have only one rune page. I main Ranged AD carry and thats basically all I play. I have over 20k ip but I do not care about making an AP rune page because my rune page works for AD carry bot, top, and jungle. If you dont play too much AP mid or Support, I would suggest keeping just 1 rune page so you can have full ability in the roles you play.


----------



## Degree

So guys.. I just played with CLG Froggen..?
I don't know if its legit or what, but right now it I'm 99% sure its him. Ingame he said hes in the CLG NA house and told Riot to reset his account on NA.
If you look up "CLG Froggen" on LoL right now, you would see its reset but lvl 30 and only game was that Karthus game he just played just now.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> So guys.. I just played with CLG Froggen..?
> I don't know if its legit or what, but right now it I'm 99% sure its him. Ingame he said hes in the CLG NA house and told Riot to reset his account on NA.
> If you look up "CLG Froggen" on LoL right now, you would see its reset but lvl 30 and only game was that Karthus game he just played just now.
> -img-


Wow, sucks to be their mid-laner.








I like how their whole team only beat him by 17 CS.


----------



## Ali67219

seems legit, luck you







Ive never played with any pro player or a rioter D:


----------



## SinX7

So I bought and played Draven for the first time today, Gotta admit that I like him, I just gotta master getting back my axe lol.


----------



## ChosenLord

Hey Guys, Been away from OCN for a while, but i decided to check back in again.

After relentlessly playing BF3 for the past year I decided to look into some RTS games after failing with SC2, so a Polish friend of mine suggested LOL.

I must say as an old school RTS player the thought or a single unit game seemed a little flimsy to me to say the least and after a few initial games I played Graves i think... (and getting my ass handed to me) I wasn't too impressed, but with the insistence of my friend that there was many heros and a multitude of stratagem I started some research into the hero's...

Initially i was looking for a tanky fighter (reminiscent of Arragon from BFME 2) and a nice stealthy Assassin (reminiscent of Jarmen Kell form C&C Generals) So I decided on the following:

Twisted Fate (Attack Speed and Magic Pen)

And

Garen (Attack Damage and Armor)

I was quite happy with the recent patch changes too, as Garen did lack a late game.

I was just wondering what you think of these to hero's in particular and what builds / player combos you've tried with success of failing.

(Been quite addicted to this so in the month i've been playing i'm Lvl 22)

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Ali67219

Those two are not one of the popular champs right now but are just starting to be played. You can do really well with either of them if you build them right. For tf i would suggest building a rabadons deathcap void staff and lich bane. Thats your core build and then you can build some more ap and tanky items. I am not to sure about garen though


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> seems legit, luck you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never played with any pro player or a rioter D:


Turns out it was the real Froggen








Confirmed on reddit

The only other person I want to play with is oddone <3


----------



## prznar1

Anyone have the Pax Jax skin code to share? i <3 Jax and i wish i could get to the USA on the PAX event, however it is hard to get there from Poland :c


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Anyone have the Pax Jax skin code to share? i <3 Jax and i wish i could get to the USA on the PAX event, however it is hard to get there from Poland :c


There is no way you are getting a free pax jax sorry








You'd have to buy from eBay


----------



## Narokuu

Duo Que With Apollymia! Come check us out http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## Secretninja

You just got dunked.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Turns out it was the real Froggen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed on reddit
> The only other person I want to play with is oddone <3


Nice. I want to play with chaox


----------



## SinX7

Any tips, tricks, advice, etc for Draven?


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Any tips, tricks, advice, etc for Draven?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*


Nice photoshoping









I don't know if I should play again.

Gimme some reasons


----------



## Ali67219

where can i download league of draven? seems like a fun game


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Nice photoshoping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should play again.
> Gimme some reasons


To be fair I didn't make that image, I just deemed it appropriate to link at the time


----------



## SinX7

Lol that image was awesome. Find one for League of Darius. LOL


----------



## Ali67219

Anyone interested in forming a ranked 5's team? The requirements should be like 500 or more normal wins and ATLEAST an elo of 1200. We should get the best team possible for OCN and REPRESENT! Oh btw we can also play 3's


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Anyone interested in forming a ranked 5's team? The requirements should be like 500 or more normal wins and ATLEAST an elo of 1200. We should get the best team possible for OCN and REPRESENT! Oh btw we can also play 3's


I'm down! But I usually play around 10pm tho, but I play daily. But I haven't played ranked yet.


----------



## Ali67219

ya we need like a time and if week days are too busy then we can play a couple of games on the weekends because i know that i am busy on a lot of week days. and 10 pm est? we need 5 people and then we can set a good time with everyone


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> ya we need like a time and if week days are too busy then we can play a couple of games on the weekends because i know that i am busy on a lot of week days. and 10 pm est? we need 5 people and then we can set a good time with everyone


I'm 1365, but I don't have 500+ wins in normal

Play time depends though. I'm not active everyday due to school work


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Anyone have the Pax Jax skin code to share? i <3 Jax and i wish i could get to the USA on the PAX event, however it is hard to get there from Poland :c


Don't think anybody is willing to share a $100 skin code


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm 1365, but I don't have 500+ wins in normal
> Play time depends though. I'm not active everyday due to school work


I would be happy to invite you, the 500 wins is not a solid requirement, just a random one i made up. Just an estimate so we know that you are experienced with the game.

Anyone who is interested to join the LoL team for ranked 5's and 3's, please PM me on OCN and ill add you and make a team and stuff. so two people so far and 1 more thing, You guys need to have a mic for mumble or skype, highly recommended and with the whole team on chat, a lot faster communication and stuff so ya. Oh and also, we will probably play most of our games on the weekends, im sure everyone is busy on the week days with school or work, you guys can arrange a game or 2 on the weekdays but its not gonna be in the official time.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> ya we need like a time and if week days are too busy then we can play a couple of games on the weekends because i know that i am busy on a lot of week days. and 10 pm est? we need 5 people and then we can set a good time with everyone


Well i'm on PST (-8:00) Time zone. I usually get on around 10pm. No ranked/ELO yet tho :/


----------



## Dehatitated

I dont have 500 wins and I don't play ranked at all but I guess it sounds like fun making a team. Weekends could work out ok, as I am GMT +10 with you guys around GMT -8 to -5 if I get on at 9am (or 10am sleep in) weekend that would be about 3-6 ish pm which would be ok. But if you want 10pm -8 (pst) which is 1am for -5 (est) and 4pm for me. It is up to you if I can join being 16h ish apart is a fair bit. I can play either the Tank, AD carry, or AP carry... And Support if needed. I don't jungle much.


----------



## Swift Castiel

As above, I'm more than happy to join. Will play anything.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I dont have 500 wins and I don't play ranked at all but I guess it sounds like fun making a team. Weekends could work out ok, as I am GMT +10 with you guys around GMT -8 to -5 if I get on at 9am (or 10am sleep in) weekend that would be about 3-6 ish pm which would be ok. But if you want 10pm -8 (pst) which is 1am for -5 (est) and 4pm for me. It is up to you if I can join being 16h ish apart is a fair bit. I can play either the Tank, AD carry, or AP carry... And Support if needed. I don't jungle much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> As above, I'm more than happy to join. Will play anything.


Both of you, pm me your IGN for LoL on OCN and ill be adding you later today on LoL

All of you guys have a mic right?


----------



## DarkArc

I'd be up for joining. Getting tired of doing solo ranked games. I have around 750 wins normal and am sitting at about 1300 solo ranked rating (only played about 15 matches). I'm usually on around 10pm CST (-6). I can play any position needed, but usually end up as either jungle or support when soloing.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Both of you, pm me your IGN for LoL on OCN and ill be adding you later today on LoL
> All of you guys have a mic right?


If you need a sub at any point I'd play. Over 1500 wins, almost 3000 games, and a low 1419 elo as of right now









Been playing ranked on my smurf for ****s and giggles, should start playing on my main again lol.


----------



## OkanG

I'm currently 1560 or something, but I'm getting quite tired of solo queue. After realizing how much more fun it was for me to play Starcraft 2, I just started doing that. Partly because of all the flamers in solo queue, not because I hate the game. It's a shame that a big part of the players in solo queue are "those kinds of players".


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you need a sub at any point I'd play. Over 1500 wins, almost 3000 games, and a low 1419 elo as of right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing ranked on my smurf for ****s and giggles, should start playing on my main again lol.


We can always have two teams and see which player fits each team


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I would be happy to invite you, the 500 wins is not a solid requirement, just a random one i made up. Just an estimate so we know that you are experienced with the game.
> Anyone who is interested to join the LoL team for ranked 5's and 3's, please PM me on OCN and ill add you and make a team and stuff. so two people so far and 1 more thing, You guys need to have a mic for mumble or skype, highly recommended and with the whole team on chat, a lot faster communication and stuff so ya. Oh and also, we will probably play most of our games on the weekends, im sure everyone is busy on the week days with school or work, you guys can arrange a game or 2 on the weekdays but its not gonna be in the official time.


I'm down for it, I'll pm you
No 500 wins though, but I'm a really solid jungler and know a lot. Can do other lanes if we need
Just stuck in the 1200 elo range because of idiots in ranked, you know how it is.


----------



## SinX7

Hahaha looks like we can start multiple teams!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hahaha looks like we can start multiple teams!


Well I was just saying as a sub because I haven't been playing as much as I've wanted to while I try to fix my sleep schedule.

On your comment, there was 1 OCN team started previously by the OP (Fatty Al) but we don't seem to have the whole team on at one time to get games going.

Edit: When did I get a flame?!?!


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Well I was just saying as a sub because I haven't been playing as much as I've wanted to while I try to fix my sleep schedule.
> On your comment, there was 1 OCN team started previously by the OP (Fatty Al) but we don't seem to have the whole team on at one time to get games going.
> Edit: When did I get a flame?!?!


Understandable! Well, I been looking for a team that plays daily or at least as much as everyone can. I love teamwork and getting the Victory with a great set of players!

If this doesn't work out as plan, I'll still be playing daily and looking for a team for 5s normal and ranked game play.

I think you get the flame at like 20 rep?







I'm not sure lol


----------



## CrashZero

and scrim against ourselves?


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrashZero*
> 
> and scrim against ourselves?


Other players silly!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Understandable! Well, I been looking for a team that plays daily or at least as much as everyone can. I love teamwork and getting the Victory with a great set of players!
> If this doesn't work out as plan, I'll still be playing daily and looking for a team for 5s normal and ranked game play.
> I think you get the flame at like 20 rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure lol


You get it at 25 lol, I've been stuck at 24 for a long time xD
Just 1 away, it bothers me.

Anyways, I have a team with my friends, but tbh my support isn't good at all... So I've been
looking for a team to play with. Other then that I've been playing soloq


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> You get it at 25 lol, I've been stuck at 24 for a long time xD
> Just 1 away, it bothers me.
> Anyways, I have a team with my friends, but tbh my support isn't good at all... So I've been
> looking for a team to play with. Other then that I've been playing soloq


You've got a flame on my screen. Guess yours is bugged xD


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You've got a flame on my screen. Guess yours is bugged xD


Finally!!!!
Thanks to that person who did!


----------



## rctrucker

careful, they take rep very seriously around here...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> careful, they take rep very seriously around here...


I've earned all my rep through helping the community








so don't worry, that's what the rep system is for.
I know there are people who abuse it, but I'd like to earn my rep the right way.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> careful, they take rep very seriously around here...


MOAR REP THAN UUU

Huehuehuehuehue

Just bought Corki. How to play...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> MOAR REP THAN UUU
> Huehuehuehuehue
> Just bought Corki. How to play...


1. Solo top or feed
2. Rush Sheen
3. BloodThirster
4. BloodThirster
5. Moar bloodthrister
6. Profit ??
Oh yeah you need boots too, swiftness is the best could you already have AS from Tri-Force (sheen built into)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1. Solo top or feed
> 2. Rush Sheen
> 3. BloodThirster
> 4. BloodThirster
> 5. Moar bloodthrister
> 6. Profit ??
> Oh yeah you need boots too, swiftness is the best could you already have AS from Tri-Force (sheen built into)


Be real

Come on


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1. Solo top or feed
> 2. Rush Sheen
> 3. BloodThirster
> 4. BloodThirster
> 5. Moar bloodthrister
> 6. Profit ??
> Oh yeah you need boots too, swiftness is the best could you already have AS from Tri-Force (sheen built into)


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Just played a match with Syndra, I really like how her abilities work.


----------



## TinDaDragon

This Jayce who played with me decided to be our AD Carry

We all know what happened...

Got raped bot. Lose lane. GG


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Be real
> Come on


As AD Carry corki, you obviously go bot lol

Start out either with boots or dorans blade, depending on your support.
Rush a tri force or a bloodthirster. Get a bloodthirster if you rushed a tri force next and a tri force if you rushed a bloodthirster next.
Then get an infinity edge and then phantom dancer. Oh and buy your berserkers somewhere in there








Then a defensive item like GA or something and if you really dont need get a last whisper or another PD


----------



## Ali67219

PM's sent to everyone who wanted to join the team. Please respond to them as soon as possible. Atleast I hope I got everyone, if there is anyone i missed or someone who still wants to join, just send me a PM here.


----------



## Dehatitated

I was not pmed







, if the time difference is too much, you can say so.


----------



## droozel

Had 7 ranked games yesterday, in 4 of them we had a leaver, so it a gg, in other 3s we had akali mid with 1-13 score, gg, in others also the same stuff.. Whats going on?
BTW we won the last one with one leaver, 4vs5, but it was 1-6 in total.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I was not pmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if the time difference is too much, you can say so.


How many hours? :0


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> How many hours? :0


I am GMT +10 (Near Brisbane in Australia [AEST]).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I am GMT +10 (Near Brisbane in Australia [AEST]).


I come from the land down under.... On a serious note, it would be what 8 AM your time when it is 5 PM EST? Guess it depends on your schedule.

Edit: No vidjo gaymez twoday! Not until I setup my WC loop. It's been partially setup for 2 months now, just need to replace the rad due to a leak... fk EK!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 1. Solo top or feed
> 2. Rush Sheen
> 3. BloodThirster
> 4. BloodThirster
> 5. Moar bloodthrister
> 6. Profit ??
> Oh yeah you need boots too, swiftness is the best could you already have AS from Tri-Force (sheen built into)


You forgot to add, Valkyrie to get in range of the enemy and turn on gatling gun for a inst-win


----------



## Ali67219

Ok i think i got everyone you guys should be getting an invite on LoL sometime today


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I come from the land down under.... On a serious note, it would be what 8 AM your time when it is 5 PM EST? Guess it depends on your schedule.
> Edit: No vidjo gaymez twoday! Not until I setup my WC loop. It's been partially setup for 2 months now, just need to replace the rad due to a leak... fk EK!


Woot! Finally under water!

You still sitting on those video cards?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Woot! Finally under water!
> You still sitting on those video cards?


Need 10 more rep to sell here, since I'm too lazy to eBay them. But yea not sure what to do with them unless I build a second rig ha.

Think I need to clean out the tubing though, one has some distilled sitting in it that slowly came out of the rad haha. Good thing I still have the original jug of distilled and an unopened one.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Woot! Finally under water!
> You still sitting on those video cards?


You buy 680 I buy ur 570


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> This Jayce who played with me decided to be our AD Carry
> We all know what happened...
> Got raped bot. Lose lane. GG


Jayce is a fine AD carry, IF the player has proper runes and knows how to play. Played him a little while ago with AD reds/quints, ar yellow, and mr blues. Absolutely dominated. Early game was a bit weak but by about level 6-7 I began to snowball and dominated the game. He is a tricky char to master but absolutely brutal when you do.


----------



## discipline

70 elo from gold and janna skin. . . MUST GRIND ELOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ali67219

Im happy with silver


----------



## gtsteviiee

Any ranked teams need an AD Carry/Top? I prefer AD carry.. I feel very confident about my AD carry skills? And I would like to play a ranked team game.

Also, just found this out..


My match history is a stoplight


----------



## Secretninja

hay guise can I b on ur team. here is a pick of me quitting 2 gaems in a row


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Any ranked teams need an AD Carry/Top? I prefer AD carry.. I feel very confident about my AD carry skills? And I would like to play a ranked team game.
> Also, just found this out..
> 
> My match history is a stoplight


lol, any kind of credibility is kinda gone, when you have two leaves. Regardless whether it's normal or ranked.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Need 10 more rep to sell here, since I'm too lazy to eBay them. But yea not sure what to do with them unless I build a second rig ha.
> Think I need to clean out the tubing though, one has some distilled sitting in it that slowly came out of the rad haha. Good thing I still have the original jug of distilled and an unopened one.


I'll see if my brother is interested in buying one for his PC. I go to Maine tomorrow.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Too many trolls

I was + and they got a negative game. Decided to leave after 10 kills ahead

GG


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Too many trolls
> I was + and they got a negative game. Decided to leave after 10 kills ahead
> GG


Don't think I've left a game in over a year, and only left 3-5 ever, all while leveling.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Don't think I've left a game in over a year, and only left 3-5 ever, all while leveling.


Oh no, I didn't leave. Someone on my team did

Loss after loss

4 straight losses now.

Cause some dumbass decided to throw the game

SO FRUSTRAATING!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline*
> 
> 70 elo from gold and janna skin. . . MUST GRIND ELOOOOO!!!


Grind grind grind


----------



## dipanzan

Can someone link me some guides, I'm fairly new to the game and have much to learn- the jargon of information in LoL always confuse me. I'm only at level 11 with about 20 wins or so, pretty new.







I want to learn more about item building, how to set masteries, and I take it that runes should be only bought when you reach level 20 or higher...since they are only low level runes now. Also what Summoner Spells to chose based on the champions.

What champion should I go for? I only have Ashe, and bought Anivia. I can't play Anivia much since I'm not that adept, so mid lane always goes to someone else. Any help is appreciated, thank you.









Here's my stats:


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Can someone link me some guides, I'm fairly new to the game and have much to learn- the jargon of information in LoL always confuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What champion should I go for? I only have Ashe, and bought Anivia. I can't play Anivia much since I'm not that adept, so mid lane always goes to someone else. Any help is appreciated, thank you.


Search on Solomid.net

Lost to bots when I was 30/1

Scrubs these days


----------



## Ali67219

Ya solomid has the best guide. Tip: Mobafire guides are never that good. Also, Anivia is one of the hardest champions to play in the game and takes a lot of skill. I would say start out with an easier champ like ashe or something. Anivia has some hard skillshots to land and I would not suggest playing her if you are new


----------



## OkanG

Janna skin on gold, LOLWUT? I don't have it?


----------



## Ali67219

I think you get the rewards at the end of the season


----------



## TinDaDragon

1388 ELO

HUEHUEHUE


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol, any kind of credibility is kinda gone, when you have two leaves. Regardless whether it's normal or ranked.


The leaves are from when everyone in my game kept on disconnecting. I kept disconnecting to the point that I can't even reconnect anymore, it just leads me to the home page. So, not my fault. Also, I was in a party with 3 of my other friends, they all got a leave.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> The leaves are from when everyone in my game kept on disconnecting. I kept disconnecting to the point that I can't even reconnect anymore, it just leads me to the home page. So, not my fault. Also, I was in a party with 3 of my other friends, they all got a leave.


Weird. Every time something like that happens to me, the game just doesn't show up, or the Match History says "Loss Prevented" instead of giving a leave. If what you're saying is true (I still doubt it, sorry), then you should definitely complain to Riot.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Weird. Every time something like that happens to me, the game just doesn't show up, or the Match History says "Loss Prevented" instead of giving a leave. If what you're saying is true (I still doubt it, sorry), then you should definitely complain to Riot.


I have complained to Riot about it, I'm still waiting for their reply. Even if you don't believe me then, I don't really know how to prove it to you, unless I purposely keep on disconnecting until the "reconnect to game" doesn't show up anymore.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> I have complained to Riot about it, I'm still waiting for their reply. Even if you don't believe me then, I don't really know how to prove it to you, unless I purposely keep on disconnecting until the "reconnect to game" doesn't show up anymore.


It's just because the same thing happened to me and some friends last night too, same with the opposing team. The game just ended up not being on anyones match history. So it just seems odd that you actually got a leave for that. But good luck on getting them removed.


----------



## downFluX

I'm a fairly competent League player who just reached level 30 yesterday! I mainly play Teemo as on-hit solo top, Lux/Katarina mid, Trist or Ashe AD Carry, or Leona/Ali/Soraka support! If you would like me to spend some time with you on League to teach you something if you're new, or to teach me finer aspects of gameplay, I would love it! Add me, my username is downFluX on NA!


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Can someone link me some guides, I'm fairly new to the game and have much to learn- the jargon of information in LoL always confuse me. I'm only at level 11 with about 20 wins or so, pretty new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to learn more about item building, how to set masteries, and I take it that runes should be only bought when you reach level 20 or higher...since they are only low level runes now. Also what Summoner Spells to chose based on the champions.
> What champion should I go for? I only have Ashe, and bought Anivia. I can't play Anivia much since I'm not that adept, so mid lane always goes to someone else. Any help is appreciated, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my stats:


As far as general guides for gameplay go, I am quite fond of /r/SummonerSchool, and would recommend reading through some of these:

http://www.reddit.com/r/summonerschool/comments/pyiqg/to_all_new_summoners_welcome_to_league_of_legends/
http://www.reddit.com/r/summonerschool/comments/t0uzs/couple_things_newer_or_weaker_players_should_learn/
http://www.reddit.com/r/summonerschool/comments/nuv96/compilation_of_guides_and_tips/
As far as champion-specific guides go, I prefer LoLPro, but I'll turn to SoloMid for some less conventional guides (such as jungle GP or solo top Nunu). Other than that, there's a lot you'll pick up through experience, so good luck, and have fun!


----------



## TinDaDragon

First time the Overclockers team got together, although 1 member couldn't make it, WE PUB STOMPED THE GAME









GGOC


----------



## OkanG

I wish I played on NA


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I wish I played on NA


Then get over here and level up fool.









Europe is lame anyways. They don't even speak English most of the time


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> First time the Overclockers team got together, although 1 member couldn't make it, WE PUB STOMPED THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGOC


That was a fun game! Okan, get on NA and we will all help you level up


----------



## OkanG

I'm game! Just had an awesome ranked solo queue with Amumu jungle. I always happen to win with him, starting to think it's no coincidence







Grinding some rating, now on 1585 in solo queue









I wish I could just transfer my main acc, as everything is on that (HURR). But I have way to many friends on my current server, so I can't just transfer


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Then get over here and level up fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is lame anyways. They don't even speak English most of the time


Yeh but NA gets that too, I just hate it when you start seeing Mexican in the chat. You ask them to speak english so you can work together... But they tell you in English that they wont, so you report them for refusing to communicate







.

OkanG if you join NA even if it is a new account I will play a game or two with you







.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Yeh but NA gets that too, I just hate it when you start seeing Mexican in the chat. You ask them to speak english so you can work together... But they tell you in English that they wont, so you report them for refusing to communicate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> OkanG if you join NA even if it is a new account I will play a game or two with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh yea... Dem Spanish people

I had a game with all 4 hispanic premade.

We lost. LOL


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Oh yea... Dem Spanish people
> I had a game with all 4 hispanic premade.
> We lost. LOL


Yeh you lost in LOL, LOL (bad joke). But even if one member can't communicate that is more than enough.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> First time the Overclockers team got together, although 1 member couldn't make it, WE PUB STOMPED THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GGOC


That would be me ;(
I had to go out unexpectantly this morning and just came back.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> That would be me ;(
> I had to go out unexpectantly this morning and just came back.


No prob

We have a match next week. Same time 4PM EST

Be dere


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> No prob
> We have a match next week. Same time 4PM EST
> Be dere


Alright


----------



## SLITCX

I had an awesome Ezreal game on Ranked today.







First perfect game in a while. By the way, we did not wreck bot lane, we lost to bot lane hard in farming in the early game until we lost our tower. After we lost our tower, Janna and I started to catch up.


----------



## TinDaDragon

That awkward moment when the support has more kills than the carry


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That awkward moment when the support has more kills than the carry


God I miss leona, when she was free I used to carry so hard after I had finished TF.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That awkward moment when the support has more kills than the carry


If you are talking about SLITCX's game, what are you talking about? If it is the enemy Taric, Taric does not have to support he can be a great ap or tanky damage.


----------



## zwano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqWwn8gGyM found this on youtube haha


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> If you are talking about SLITCX's game, what are you talking about? If it is the enemy Taric, Taric does not have to support he can be a great ap or tanky damage.


Oh yea, I know.

But I assumed he supported. Probably changed build after he got 4 kills or something


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Oh yea, I know.
> But I assumed he supported. Probably changed build after he got 4 kills or something


Nunu was support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Weird. Every time something like that happens to me, the game just doesn't show up, or the Match History says "Loss Prevented" instead of giving a leave. If what you're saying is true (I still doubt it, sorry), then you should definitely complain to Riot.


Usualy Riot only gives you that if it was a widespread issue due to the servers. If it is related to your internet, pretty much you are SoL. Should have got boots of lucidity though instead of tabis.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Usualy Riot only gives you that if it was a widespread issue due to the servers. If it is related to your internet, pretty much you are SoL. Should have got boots of lucidity though instead of tabis.


Just seemed to me like it was a server issue? Maybe I'm hallucinating, oh well!

Just discovered that Katarina works against Morgana mid? What the hell?
Anyways, I'm just 2 rating away from 1600! So close!


----------



## TinDaDragon

I wonder what are the chances of me being banned after schooling noobs in bot games....


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just seemed to me like it was a server issue? Maybe I'm hallucinating, oh well!
> Just discovered that Katarina works against Morgana mid? What the hell?
> Anyways, I'm just 2 rating away from 1600! So close!


It's spoty at best. With how bad the Riot servers are you never know. Some people get screwed while others don't.

A GOOD Morg will still eat a Kat alive. Morg is still one of the strongest mid champs and almost always banned lol. Honestly one of the most well rounded champs, too bad I suck with her. I love Kat and always dread a good Morg in mid. My best friend mains her and 9/10 he will dominate mid. He goes with a mostly pure AP build and by lvl 5 his tormented soil will kill an entire creep wave. Then he guards the creeps to let the tower take the kills. Nothing like an AP mid with <30 cs at 10min lol.


----------



## Dehatitated

Hey does anyone know what is going on? Ever since the last major update their has been so many issues, issues in the store, issues at the start connecting to games, issues with selecting champions, issues with so many things. I am on the PBE (Public Beta Environment) server and it feels more stable. I even wasted 590RP because I was trying to buy the rune page bundle and it did not process. So I logged out waited for the log in queue then, when I got on it bought the bundle twice.

Do you think that these issues are because they are trying to make LOL fully compatible with that pathetic excuse of a, half assed OS (Windows 8)? It is being released late October.

Wow my 100th post on overclock.net







.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Hey does anyone know what is going on? Ever since the last major update their has been so many issues, issues in the store, issues at the start connecting to games, issues with selecting champions, issues with so many things. I am on the PBE (Public Beta Environment) server and it feels more stable. I even wasted 590RP because I was trying to buy the rune page bundle and it did not process. So I logged out waited for the log in queue then, when I got on it bought the bundle twice.
> Do you think that these issues are because they are trying to make LOL fully compatible with that pathetic excuse of a, half assed OS (Windows 8)? It is being released late October.
> Wow my 100th post on overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Business as normal for Riot. Their servers are crap and they have no QA on their patches. Every patch they have ended up with server issues or game bugs. They will fix it and break something else.


----------



## SLITCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That awkward moment when the support has more kills than the carry


Taric started out Top, I should have probably mentioned that. He wrecked our Yorick at top lane pretty well. We were losing early game as all of our tier 1 towers were pushed in and destroyed. Afterwards, they did not keep the pressure up and we just slowly pushed lanes back.


----------



## hollowtek

DEAR GOD! we thought this game was over, they had over 250 health leftover, we had 2 health left for the entire 2nd half! What an EPIC comeback!!!

it was GG, until they tried capping our mid with 2hp left, Vayne got a quadra kill... then we snowballed. Tanky dps, screw them. Stupidly of them, they didn't build MR until late game. It was over by then. They got melted all over the place.

To make things worse, i had AP runes and masteries -_-



my meme!

http://9gag.com/gag/5391010


----------



## Lyno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Hey does anyone know what is going on? Ever since the last major update their has been so many issues, issues in the store, issues at the start connecting to games, issues with selecting champions, issues with so many things. I am on the PBE (Public Beta Environment) server and it feels more stable. I even wasted 590RP because I was trying to buy the rune page bundle and it did not process. So I logged out waited for the log in queue then, when I got on it bought the bundle twice.
> Do you think that these issues are because they are trying to make LOL fully compatible with that pathetic excuse of a, half assed OS (Windows 8)? It is being released late October.


I've played the game since just after beta and never had a patch with this many bugs. Ghost games, runes that don't work (and still don't), people getting bug splats constantly, etc. Your windows 8 theory would make some sense but wouldn't they have a different client for windows 8? (I know nothing about software)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ranked is full of trash

GAWD


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ranked is full of trash
> GAWD


I know

this feel


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ranked is full of trash
> GAWD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> I know
> this feel


The sad part is its at EVERY ELO out there. I went from base to 1900 and have had it at every single level. It has gotten a lot better though since they have been dropping the banhammer sooner.


----------



## TinDaDragon

AHHHHH!

I'm not gonna ranked till season 3 now. Lost 2 games bot as graves vs ashe and vayne

I can't believe this.


----------



## NicksTricks007

I've been playing LoL off and on for the last year but haven't really gotten into it until recently. A work friend and I started playing normal games together and I find myself really starting to enjoy the game. I'm only level 13 at the moment, but at the rate we've been playing, it shouldn't take long to reach 30. I just submitted my request to join the club and look forward to joining up with any of you guys (or girls for that matter). My favorite champions to play as currently are Cho'gath, Diana and Sion. I'm still trying to learn the LoL lingo so bear with me if I don't fully understand when you're trying to explain strategies and such with me.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> AHHHHH!
> I'm not gonna ranked till season 3 now. Lost 2 games bot as graves vs ashe and vayne
> I can't believe this.


Play a lot. That is my only advice. Don't give up after two losses. Just play a ton and treat it like normals. Your normal ELO is where you deserve to be, so why not your ranked? I know it seems weird but it has worked for a bunch of friends as well as me. Play whatever role your team needs, try to get good with all of them. Keep your team positive (this one is big), and offer to help other lanes if they need it. If you're destroying your lane, push it up and go gank the adjacent lane. If you're the jungler tell your lanes to stop pushing if they want ganks (especially if they are losing lane). If they are losing badly, camp the lane and only jungle on that side of the map. Stay positive and you can move up, you got plenty of time









Oh, and one last piece of advice. After a game, look at who did well. If they were polite and positive all game, go check out their ranked history and match history. If they look like they deserve to be higher, add em and duo queue. That way there is a 5/8 chance the troll/leaver is on the other team rather than the 5/9 chance when you're solo.


----------



## bigal1542

I'd recommend watching some streams. They really help new guys and people with 1000 wins alike. Mix it up. Don't ever watch the same stream for too long, everyone has their own playstyles. Also try to pick a stream where they talk. I know I'm gonna get flak for this, but I can't stand Dyrus lately, he just doesn't talk enough. You can learn a lot from streams. Not to mention the season 2 championships are starting sorta soon. That is a great way to learn a lot of stuff. Do keep in mind, though, that what they are doing might not apply to your level yet (due to runes, masteries, skill, ect.) .

Streams:

http://www.own3d.tv/livestreams/?sort=views&search_game=163

http://www.twitch.tv/directory/game/League%20of%20Legends

Oh, and last thing. Feel free to ask anything on here, were all very helpful.


----------



## SLITCX

For the watching streams part, watch any to every ELO and understand their mindset on why they did that action and what it could have lead to. Try to ask many questions, though some pro streamers may not explain, the chatroom might.

Support streams with no viewers as well, it gives them some motivation.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I think I'm not ready for ranked yet.

I only have 17 champs and 2 pages of runes lol

I was surprised I was doing so well to 1388. I'll just play normals and learn stuff now. Ranked can wait


----------



## bigal1542

In all honesty, I really only use two pages of runes. I have tons, but I always end up picking one of two lol. Just make sure you got a good AD one and a good AP one and you're set.

The two I usually end up using are:
AD: Flat damage reds, flat armor yellows, flat MR blues, and movespeed quints
AP: Magic pen reds, mix of flat mana regen and mana regen per level, flat MR blues, and AP quints.

Since I have the IP and pages, I have other stuff for certain situations, but it doesn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## superbarnie

LoL is killing esports.


----------



## bigal1542

Would you guys be up for some Draft on the Proving Grounds? I have been doing a few with friends lately and they are a blast. Next time I make one I'll ask around in the OCN LoL chat and see who's up for one. If you're interested, make sure you are in the chat (at the gear at the top right you can select to start at startup), this way you don't have to join every time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> LoL is killing esports.


How so?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> LoL is killing esports.


That's a pretty bold statement. Bother elaborating on that?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> LoL is killing esports.


The people behind LoL are investing heavily in esports, even if they're just doing it to advertise their game they're helping esports to grow and they're doing a good job of it. Ocelot's recent sponsorship is an example of that, he's being sponsored because he'll attract people to the betting site that's sponsoring him. Riot, their partners and the community built around LoL are the reasons that that's possible.

If you're not trolling, I don't see where you got that idea.

Edit: Link to ocelot sponsorship article.


----------



## DarkArc

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/champion-sneak-peek-%E2%80%93-khazix-voidreaver

Khazix vs Renger = Alien vs Predator?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I've been playing LoL off and on for the last year but haven't really gotten into it until recently. A work friend and I started playing normal games together and I find myself really starting to enjoy the game. I'm only level 13 at the moment, but at the rate we've been playing, it shouldn't take long to reach 30. I just submitted my request to join the club and look forward to joining up with any of you guys (or girls for that matter). My favorite champions to play as currently are Cho'gath, Diana and Sion. I'm still trying to learn the LoL lingo so bear with me if I don't fully understand when you're trying to explain strategies and such with me.


What timezone are you on? (please say in GMT it is a lot easier then your timezone name like est pst etc) I am on GMT +10. I am TheDivineFrost if you would like to play one







.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Play a lot. That is my only advice. Don't give up after two losses. Just play a ton and treat it like normals. Your normal ELO is where you deserve to be, so why not your ranked? I know it seems weird but it has worked for a bunch of friends as well as me. Play whatever role your team needs, try to get good with all of them. Keep your team positive (this one is big), and offer to help other lanes if they need it. If you're destroying your lane, push it up and go gank the adjacent lane. If you're the jungler tell your lanes to stop pushing if they want ganks (especially if they are losing lane). If they are losing badly, camp the lane and only jungle on that side of the map. Stay positive and you can move up, you got plenty of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one last piece of advice. After a game, look at who did well. If they were polite and positive all game, go check out their ranked history and match history. If they look like they deserve to be higher, add em and duo queue. That way there is a 5/8 chance the troll/leaver is on the other team rather than the 5/9 chance when you're solo.


While you are right, you have missed that there is some luck involved. One person can only carry so hard and there is only so much you can do on your own. If you get paired with bad players then you are just out of luck. Which has been my experience in every game. I am not a pro, but I am above 1200 elo in skill.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> AHHHHH!
> I'm not gonna ranked till season 3 now. Lost 2 games bot as graves vs ashe and vayne
> I can't believe this.


wait why not just find a good partner to play ranked with? best bot adc there is is arguably trist in most situations at least (personal opinion, silver elo, then again i rarely, if ever, play SR).


----------



## Dehatitated

if anyone is up for a game, I am currently on. The OCN LoL chat is just me and some1 that is away. They just changed over the to the new champion selection week







I get to play blitzcrank again


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbarnie*
> 
> LoL is killing esports.


This is the most inaccurate statement I have read to date.


----------



## TheOddOne

is LoL is an easy game an accurate statement?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> is LoL is an easy game an accurate statement?


I'd say so. Anyone can play to some success, even you


----------



## Lyno

People complaining about Elo hell etc, remember - they have 5 people that might be bad, you have 4 and yourself. So if you're not bad you're less likely to have the worse team.

And also you learn a lot more in ranked than in normals so best to start ranked now and learn as much as you can before season 3 so when you do start season 3 you're going into it prepared. Personally I play more normals than ranked but now that I know I can't loose my gold reward I'm just playing it almost exclusively.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> While you are right, you have missed that there is some luck involved. One person can only carry so hard and there is only so much you can do on your own. If you get paired with bad players then you are just out of luck. Which has been my experience in every game. I am not a pro, but I am above 1200 elo in skill.


Lyno summed it up very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyno*
> 
> People complaining about Elo hell etc, remember - they have 5 people that might be bad, you have 4 and yourself. So if you're not bad you're less likely to have the worse team.


It is ALL statistics. Sure one game, maybe two in a row if you are real unlucky will have a troll or leaver on your team. Well, if they keep it up, their ELO drops more and you won't see them again. As another troll/leaver is falling in ELO through your range, he has a higher shot of being on the enemy team. That's why I said play a lot. Playing just a few does as you say, "rely on luck", but when you do 300-600 games, then you aren't in the luck category any more. At that point you just need to learn to play with your team better. Once you get playing team games you will understand what I mean. It's not about you crushing your lane opponent, its about your team crushing theirs. You need to help your teammates out a lot if you want to win. Try it for a few games. When you are demolishing your lane, push it up and go gank a lane. If you think a swap might help, bring it up. Even bringing it up creates a more positive atmosphere, but trust me, it helps.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> What timezone are you on? (please say in GMT it is a lot easier then your timezone name like est pst etc) I am on GMT +10. I am TheDivineFrost if you would like to play one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am in GMT -5. I will add you as soon as I can today. Anyone else going to be on this afternoon?


----------



## OkanG

Lyno and bigal pretty much sum up what I was going to say. I was one of those "stupid elo hell, I don't belong here!" guys. Until I realized, I sucked too. I still might suck, who knows







But the most important factor in improving (especially in League of Legends) is to know that you have something you can improve on. All my friends are stuck at 1000-1150 rating in solo queue while I'm around 1600. Why? Because they won't listen to me, when I tell them there actually is no such thing as elo hell. If there is, whoever is in "elo hell" belongs there, when they've played 50+ games and still haven't advanced further.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I'd say so. Anyone can play to some success, even you


I would disagree. LoL is an easy game in the way that chess is an easy game. Sure, you can pick it up in an afternoon, but there is a lot of skill that goes into it, and it requires a good amount of devotion to get good at the game.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I'd say so. Anyone can play to some success, even you


Yeah bro like when I dc'd and came back to win the game, too easy


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> I would disagree. LoL is an easy game in the way that chess is an easy game. Sure, you can pick it up in an afternoon, but there is a lot of skill that goes into it, and it requires a good amount of devotion to get good at the game.


Chess is an easy game?

You outta yo mind


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Chess is an easy game?
> You outta yo mind


I think he meant easy in the terms that pretty much anyone with half a brain can learn how to play, but that level is nothing like the pros (like not even close)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> I think he meant easy in the terms that pretty much anyone with half a brain can learn how to play, but that level is nothing like the pros (like not even close)


I was gonna say lol...

Yea, it's easy to pick up, hard to master


----------



## TheOddOne

Well it was easy to master back in the day when you can just own noobs with Vladimir, now it's not the case anymore, but still, released Vayne+Graves yeah yeah free wins


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I am in GMT -5. I will add you as soon as I can today. Anyone else going to be on this afternoon?


I am on LOL at the moment, I tried to add you. Are you the level 14 with 272 Exp? Is that the right person that I found?

On a side note, can someone still accept a friend request from me, even if I am offline?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> On a side note, can someone still accept a friend request from me, even if I am offline?


Yes they can.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yes they can.


Thanks, otherwise I would just have left my account logged in for NicksTricks007, but have on my status away or something of the sort.

Edit: Here is some LOL esports news for you all, sad news







.
http://www.mobafire.com/esports/news/intel-extreme-masters-china-forced-to-cancel-107


----------



## hollowtek

if anyone ever feels like playing custom matches for the hell of it, i'm down. if i'm on of course. don't have time to play real matches anymore after having a baby!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Lyno summed it up very well.
> It is ALL statistics. Sure one game, maybe two in a row if you are real unlucky will have a troll or leaver on your team. Well, if they keep it up, their ELO drops more and you won't see them again. As another troll/leaver is falling in ELO through your range, he has a higher shot of being on the enemy team. That's why I said play a lot. Playing just a few does as you say, "rely on luck", but when you do 300-600 games, then you aren't in the luck category any more. At that point you just need to learn to play with your team better. Once you get playing team games you will understand what I mean. It's not about you crushing your lane opponent, its about your team crushing theirs. You need to help your teammates out a lot if you want to win. Try it for a few games. When you are demolishing your lane, push it up and go gank a lane. If you think a swap might help, bring it up. Even bringing it up creates a more positive atmosphere, but trust me, it helps.


My drop from 1450 to 1200 was from pure losses. Not one win and every single game had feeders while a few had a leaver or two on top of that. While their ELO went down, mine was dragged with them back into the realm of morons.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> My drop from 1450 to 1200 was from pure losses. Not one win and every single game had feeders while a few had a leaver or two on top of that. While their ELO went down, mine was dragged with them back into the realm of morons.


If you really are 1450 rating, you should be able to carry yourself up there again in short time.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> If you really are 1450 rating, you should be able to carry yourself up there again in short time.


And with the new system it records it. I've taken a break from ranked to play some GW2 and Borderlands 2 last night since it is finally live


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Thanks, otherwise I would just have left my account logged in for NicksTricks007, but have on my status away or something of the sort.
> Edit: Here is some LOL esports news for you all, sad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://www.mobafire.com/esports/news/intel-extreme-masters-china-forced-to-cancel-107


Thanks Dehatitated. I'm not sure if that was you that I accepted the friend request for. I usually play sporadically during the daytime hours and at night . If you missed it, my time zone is GMT -5.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol, any kind of credibility is kinda gone, when you have two leaves. Regardless whether it's normal or ranked.


Sometimes it is just the only way to not waste more time. Some people are beyond uselessness. I have full red history cos of leavers, unskilled (to be polite....), and troll players.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> My drop from 1450 to 1200 was from pure losses. Not one win and every single game had feeders while a few had a leaver or two on top of that. While their ELO went down, mine was dragged with them back into the realm of morons.


It happens. On my Season 2 climb from 1290 to 1900 I was up at 1700 one day and back down to 1400 the next. Just play a lot and the good and bad will cancel out


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> It happens. On my Season 2 climb from 1290 to 1900 I was up at 1700 one day and back down to 1400 the next. Just play a lot and the good and bad will cancel out


1900?









Well then, I have a question! How much would it take for me to reach 1700 before the season ends? And when does season 2 end, december?

I'm currently at 1619









Furthermore, how much difference in skill are there between 1600 to 1700, and just in general between the higher rated players?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1900?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I have a question! How much would it take for me to reach 1700 before the season ends? And when does season 2 end, december?
> I'm currently at 1619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how much difference in skill are there between 1600 to 1700, and just in general between the higher rated players?


It'd take you a week+ minimum if you play 1 ranked per day and they are all wins.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It'd take you a week+ minimum if you play 1 ranked per day and they are all wins.


That's pretty self-explanatory.. I was thinking actually improving and acquiring 1700 through skill, and not how much it would take with 1 win per day..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1900?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I have a question! *How much would it take for me to reach 1700 before the season ends*? And when does season 2 end, december?
> I'm currently at 1619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how much difference in skill are there between 1600 to 1700, and just in general between the higher rated players?


That's what you asked. LOL

The difference between 1600 and 1700 is the ability to remember ward timers and summoner spells cool downs.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1900?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, I have a question! How much would it take for me to reach 1700 before the season ends? And when does season 2 end, december?
> I'm currently at 1619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how much difference in skill are there between 1600 to 1700, and just in general between the higher rated players?


As TinDaDragon said, not much. It won't hurt to try. Just play a TON of ranked until the season end. You are going to have upswings and downswings, but the way they have it now the upswings help you a ton. You can only go up from here. Season 2 usually ends right around the World Championships, if I remember right. So a few weeks (I think). The difference between 1600 and 1700 is nothing. In normals I see people that are 1300 play better than people who are 1900. It's just familiarity with the game in general. You can improve by playing more and the biggest one of all is stay positive. (Side now, good music during champ select is OP. I use RHCP and similar bands, no screamo and nothing to put you to sleep) To get to 1700 from 1600 is just a few good games. There isn't really one or two things. Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses, play to your strengths. Also, its a team game. If a teammate wants to do a role, let them. Don't rip on em, and if anyone is struggling, help them out.


----------



## hollowtek

jesus i need to play more ranked games. i've only played 2 since april lol...


----------



## OkanG

Okay, thanks for the advice both of you







I've actually started listening to a lot of music when playing too. Couple of days ago when I was almost 1600, I thought of myself as a below average player actually. But now I'm starting to kind of lead the team and try to keep the positive attitude, and I've slowly improved from 1560 to 1620 by doing that. Getting to 1700 in a couple of weeks shouldn't be too hard









My laning phase sucks, but I always wreck the other team at teamfights. Maybe I should actually try picking accordingly to that.


----------



## Magariz

There is no way to guage what skill level you need to be at for each rating. In WoW arena I found that once you hit 2300+ you pretty much had to be on your game the entire fight. While most games we won, any mistake was costly and usualy ended in a loss. Games came down to who made the first mistake. Worst was loosing to a team that for some reason had an MMR way below what they should be at costing you a ton of rating. Best example was during WotLK Wizard Cleave (or double dps caster) teams were insane. Their CC and burst was brutal and it did not take a lot of skill, these teams cost me most of my losses as the comp simply outclassed mine in almost every way which meant even a team that was 150-200 MMR lower than us was a threat and could beat us. A loss like that would negate those 6-8 wins you had against equal rated teams to you.


----------



## OkanG

Just got Morgana for mid, against Ahri







If it's impossible to figure out, I wrecked s***.

1632 despite a braindead ADC, yay!


----------



## Master Roshi

that moment when you steal baron by throwing blue at him with syndra o:


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> There is no way to guage what skill level you need to be at for each rating. In WoW arena I found that once you hit 2300+ you pretty much had to be on your game the entire fight. While most games we won, any mistake was costly and usualy ended in a loss. Games came down to who made the first mistake. Worst was loosing to a team that for some reason had an MMR way below what they should be at costing you a ton of rating. Best example was during WotLK Wizard Cleave (or double dps caster) teams were insane. Their CC and burst was brutal and it did not take a lot of skill, these teams cost me most of my losses as the comp simply outclassed mine in almost every way which meant even a team that was 150-200 MMR lower than us was a threat and could beat us. A loss like that would negate those 6-8 wins you had against equal rated teams to you.


Even though I have never played that, ever. I can see your point and I know what you mean, at a certain point of "skill" or rating it is all about a certain amount of factors not just skill. Like compositions that don't take that much skill to succeed with (like a fed Fiora with tiamats is trolling and fairly brutal or a veigar against an ap heavy team).

Anything can effect your games, from your composition , like 1Apc 1 tank 1 adc 1 off tank 1 support and one of them can jungle if they want to, usually not a carry (that is a basic composition).

[Obviously if you are in a serious group you don't want just a basic composition, you want to think about champions that work well together, for example nunu for the slow + fiddlesticks ult or galio ult etc or even blitzcrank/jayce with a Warwick/malzahar for choosing key targets, zoning them and shutting them down.]

To other things like, the all important communication, the meta game, internet/server (say one team has better ping or is being processed on the server first.)

I can sadly say that I have lost games because communication was ignored by others.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I can sadly say that I have lost games because communication was ignored by others.


Whenever I see this happen its usually when someone berates a teammate for making a mistake or 2 early. So people just start raging at each other instead of playing. I've basically stopped typing in chat unless necessary.

Played a ranked last night that could have gone badly if people raged, instead the team stayed positive and just kept saying to play for late game. Always nice to win a game that other people would have surrendered at 20. Especially when it was my only game of the night.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Whenever I see this happen its usually when someone berates a teammate for making a mistake or 2 early. So people just start raging at each other instead of playing. I've basically stopped typing in chat unless necessary.


Had a game like this last night. I was playing Lulu support and someone picked Sivir as our adc. Our mid was Fiddle and he immediately starting saying Sivir was a noob because he picked her and saying Sivir sucked. Well we ended up winning our lane 4/2 and he was like 2/4 mid. As soon as our turret was down, he was constantly yelling at me to get more wards even when I had almost every bush warded. He was also telling me to get an oracles when I already had one activated. As soon as a ward would run out he would start yelling that I was a ****** support even though I was recalling to buy more wards.

I finished like 3/3/21 and spent around 3-4k on wards and he ended up costing us the match by ulting into the enemy team alone at our inhib when they had baron rather than engaging as a team. This is the one reason I dislike the Elo system in team based games, it doesn't really represent you as an individual like it is supposed to.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> This is the one reason I dislike the Elo system in team based games, it doesn't really represent you as an individual like it is supposed to.


Unfortunately, I don't think there is any possible way for the game to individually evaluate a player without people being able to exploit that system. As bad as the Elo system is, it probably is the best way for them to promote team play instead of individual play.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think there is any possible way for the game to individually evaluate a player without people being able to exploit that system. As bad as the Elo system is, it probably is the best way for them to promote team play instead of individual play.


Yup


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think there is any possible way for the game to individually evaluate a player without people being able to exploit that system. As bad as the Elo system is, it probably is the best way for them to promote team play instead of individual play.


But you would think since multiplayer gaming is such a huge industry someone would develop an algorithm that is better suited for team games.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkArc*
> 
> But you would think since multiplayer gaming is such a huge industry someone would develop an algorithm that is better suited for team games.


Maybe if each game was exactly the same


----------



## Degree

Guys I might have to leave the team because I have so much to do and think I won't have time for it


----------



## frankietown

just joined. thanks al for the recommendation.

hope to play with you guys soon!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> just joined. thanks al for the recommendation.
> hope to play with you guys soon!


No problem man, just make sure to join the OCN LoL chat, and you're set.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Guys I might have to leave the team because I have so much to do and think I won't have time for it


........

Alright. We'll just do 4 man premade like last time


----------



## TheOddOne

I love you bigal1542


----------



## CravinR1




----------



## Narokuu

Huge live stream tomorrow, going for 400+ people to view, will be giving away Riot points and other prizes during the stream. we will be playing League, doing ARAMs and other games with our viewers.

Time 2PM EST North american LoL

Link: www.twitch.tv/narokuu

Thanks for all that show up, and i hope we have a blast, pass the word around to everyone that you can!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I love you bigal1542


What did I do this time?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Huge live stream tomorrow, going for 400+ people to view, will be giving away Riot points and other prizes during the stream. we will be playing League, doing ARAMs and other games with our viewers.
> Time 2PM EST North american LoL
> Link: www.twitch.tv/narokuu
> Thanks for all that show up, and i hope we have a blast, pass the word around to everyone that you can!


What ELO, also, any way you might be inviting people to play in the ARAMS?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What did I do this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ELO, also, any way you might be inviting people to play in the ARAMS?


its low end ELO, i am 1100 currently, my name is naroku.

the stream will be focusing more on ARAMS and fun with fans rather than ranked games.

and we will be using a league chat channel, ill announce the name of it on twitter, facebook, and the live stream chat.

twitter: @Narokuu

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Narokuu-Official/250418628355985


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet, if I am online I will attempt to hop in for a few. I'll add ya.


----------



## hollowtek

my day off tomorrow... awwww yeah! league session all day all night. beat the wife and have her watch the baby and make me a few sammiches


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> my day off tomorrow... awwww yeah! league session all day all night. beat the wife and have her watch the baby and make me a few sammiches


i like all of that but the beating bit, that is horrible.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> i like all of that but the beating bit, that is horrible.


I don't think he was being serious lol


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't think he was being serious lol


Your probably right.


----------



## Dehatitated

I am in GMT +10 and I am going to be staying up for quite awhile to celebrate my break off of work. I probably will pull an all night then crash. If anyone would like a game I am TheDivineFrost on the North American server







.


----------



## stu.

Just... makes me sad. Team engages at the worst times, doesn't know when to disengage... :\


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> Just... makes me sad. Team engages at the worst times, doesn't know when to disengage... :\


I'm...... Sorry
;(

You really don't deserve to be in that elo x.x.
That's the problem with the system, as you lose a game, you lose elo, and will be following the idiots you have been for the past 10000 games.

It's a lottery really, hoping you get grouped with good people or luck if the other team is beyond worse than yours.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> Just... makes me sad. Team engages at the worst times, doesn't know when to disengage... :\


I want to blame your Teemo.... It's clearly AP Teemo's fault







.


----------



## Narokuu

starting soon at 2pm EST DON'T BE LATE huge live stream event for LoL/DOTA2 with prize giveaways, be sure to be here and enjoy the action and come out for laughs and a fun time!! www.twitch.tv/narokuu

come check us out, and join us for ARAMs and other amazing things!!

-naroku-


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> Just... makes me sad. Team engages at the worst times, doesn't know when to disengage... :\


Makes me very very sad

But, if you were really REALLY good, you should've carried that game so hard and win.

Nonetheless, scrubssss these days


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Makes me very very sad
> But, if you were really REALLY good, you should've carried that game so hard and win.
> Nonetheless, scrubssss these days


It's probably hard to carry the "Noooooo, don't face check that bush you just saw Alistar walk into!" team.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.*
> 
> 
> Just... makes me sad. Team engages at the worst times, doesn't know when to disengage... :\


I may be too lazy to try and raise my own elo, but could always hop on my smurf and help you with yours haha.

Speaking of lazy, I meant to hook up my water cooling last week and forgot. Let's see if I can remember today


----------



## TinDaDragon

Like a dumbass, I played my second ranked game of the day.

Nonetheless, the enemy team picked a team full of healers and such. We lost.

Still can't believe it


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm...... Sorry
> ;(
> You really don't deserve to be in that elo x.x.
> That's the problem with the system, as you lose a game, you lose elo, and will be following the idiots you have been for the past 10000 games.
> It's a lottery really, hoping you get grouped with good people or luck if the other team is beyond worse than yours.


Haha funny, because at 900 Elo everything is in easy mode


----------



## gtsteviiee

Just played 3 ranked games today from 1297 ELO to 1408:


----------



## hollowtek

I just did the impossible guys!!! PENTALKILL in dominion!!!! WOW i wish the in game screen shot didn't do a blank screen, but here's the proof


----------



## Nnimrod

AWESOME


----------



## hollowtek

thanks! im still in a good mood lol.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Largest multi I got was a quadra

So sad









Gratz


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just lost another ranked

I think I'll wait till season 3

4 straight losses now. Morale is low

-70 ELO this week


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just lost another ranked
> I think I'll wait till season 3
> 4 straight losses now. Morale is low
> -70 ELO this week


Naw man, keep positive and just play more. On my way from 1300 to 1900 I actually had 10 losses in a row. Yes, all 10 in my history were losses. That was around 1500... Look where I went from there. Just play more man, trust me.


----------



## Master Roshi

Just started playing maokai in 3's, he is awesome! Anyone have tips on how to get better with him?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Roshi*
> 
> Just started playing maokai in 3's, he is awesome! Anyone have tips on how to get better with him?


Watch TheOddOne's stream


----------



## RedRay81

few weeks back but i kinda wanted to post this. Stomp CLG froggen in kills
i'm tantro

^
Sarcastic


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> 
> few weeks back but i kinda wanted to post this. Stomp CLG froggen in kills
> i'm tantro
> ^
> Sarcastic


Not bad. Now why you leave the team? :/ lol


----------



## Master Roshi

Lulz fast Darius is scary as hell guys. I got 5 stacks of hemorrhage in no time in all my encounters xD. Not to mention the fear stricken into them from a madman with an ax chasing them down at 450 MS xD


----------



## Ali67219

Good ol' fed man darius


----------



## OkanG

Had 5 consecutive losses in a row in solo queue. Now things are finally looking up! Despite me not enjoying ad carry very much, I've discovered Sivir to be quite cool. Especially against the recently favorite-pick ad carry Ezreal. He's so strong, but against a Sivir/Soraka combo, he's got nothing.


----------



## hollowtek

This doesn't make sense, I'm always first, we always lose...


----------



## OkanG

The Blitzcrank icon doesn't look like that in my client! I've been fooled


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had 5 consecutive losses in a row in solo queue. Now things are finally looking up! Despite me not enjoying ad carry very much, I've discovered Sivir to be quite cool. Especially against the recently favorite-pick ad carry Ezreal. He's so strong, but against a Sivir/Soraka combo, he's got nothing.


That's a lot of games played just to get 1600, but good job


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had 5 consecutive losses in a row in solo queue. Now things are finally looking up! Despite me not enjoying ad carry very much, I've discovered Sivir to be quite cool. Especially against the recently favorite-pick ad carry Ezreal. He's so strong, but against a Sivir/Soraka combo, he's got nothing.


Keep positive man. Trust me.

Also, what wallpaper is that? I like it


----------



## Dehatitated

I can't wait till Khazix is released, I just played a game as him and he is really, really fun. The only way I can describe him is. Rengar's stealth, jax's jump but aoe, extremely unique, and evolution.
His w is just an awesome aoe damage +heal and his q is sort of like rengar's ult as the passive and warwick's bite but more unique as the active. His e is like jax's jump but does aoe, His ult is like rengar's in he goes in stealth, but he takes 40% less damage.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That's a lot of games played just to get 1600, but good job


From what I have experienced when looking at other peoples profiles when playing with/against them, they seem to have even more games than me while being at the same rating. Is it really that bad? I mean, I didn't really take ranked seriously the first 100 wins or so. Then I realized I had things to look up and 'study'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Keep positive man. Trust me.
> Also, what wallpaper is that? I like it




There you go


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Not bad. Now why you leave the team? :/ lol


Probably because we never play








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> From what I have experienced when looking at other peoples profiles when playing with/against them, they seem to have even more games than me while being at the same rating. Is it really that bad? I mean, I didn't really take ranked seriously the first 100 wins or so. Then I realized I had things to look up and 'study'.


The brony is just good and got there easily, and he's a brony.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> The brony is just good and got there easily, and he's a brony.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *www.urbandictionary*
> Brony 4529 up, 1781 down
> A name typically given to the male viewers/fans (whether they are straight, gay, bisexual, etc.) of the My Little Pony show or franchise. They typically do not give in to the hype that males aren't allowed to enjoy things that may be intended for females.


Looked up brony. Unless you mean bronze, I'm confused









I just noticed his avatar









Well, any tips? I have a hard time carrying 4 games in a row where we have a leaver. 3 of the games even features something like a 0/7 ad carry with 80 cs at the 20 minute mark. Sure, I should just keep positive and keep playing. But I find it difficult at this point of time.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Looked up brony. Unless you mean bronze, I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed his avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, any tips? I have a hard time carrying 4 games in a row where we have a leaver. 3 of the games even features something like a 0/7 ad carry with 80 cs at the 20 minute mark. Sure, I should just keep positive and keep playing. But I find it difficult at this point of time.


What you said reminds me of the 1700-1800 bracket, once you get there you will have the feeling you will never get out, it's like the true ELO Hell of LoL. My tip is that you shouldn't play after your first loss, because you would be too eager to win, and thus make more mistakes and get mad at yourself (unless you do yoga everyday) I see people who went on a winning streak and then they had their first loss, yet still kept on playing more games, now their rating is even lower than mine (and my ELO decayed pretty bad) Don't get mad, get even.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> What you said reminds me of the 1700-1800 bracket, once you get there you will have the feeling you will never get out, it's like the true ELO Hell of LoL. My tip is that you shouldn't play after your first loss, because you would be too eager to win, and thus make more mistakes and get mad at yourself (unless you do yoga everyday) I see people who went on a winning streak and then they had their first loss, yet still kept on playing more games, now their rating is even lower than mine (and my ELO decayed pretty bad) Don't get mad, get even.


This. If I lose a game I just stop for the day. I feel it causes too much motivation loss for the next game, and you are less willing to take the negativity of your teammates. I've done that and lost over 100 elo in a day, just kept playing after loses. And with decay I'm still working to get over 1500 again ha.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Probably because we never play


There's never enough of us online. I very rarely have seen more than one or two teammates online at one time. I've posted here about getting more people for the team, but I will again.

If anyone is 1400ish or higher, feel free to post something here and we can add ya. Just want to have a team where we can get some fun ranked games in. We have two open spots.

Also, Saint Seraphiel (I think it is TheOddOne, but not sure with all the different names you guys choose







), do you have a different account now? Your Saint account hasn't had a game in two weeks lol


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> There's never enough of us online. I very rarely have seen more than one or two teammates online at one time. I've posted here about getting more people for the team, but I will again.
> If anyone is 1400ish or higher, feel free to post something here and we can add ya. Just want to have a team where we can get some fun ranked games in. We have two open spots.
> Also, Saint Seraphiel (I think it is TheOddOne, but not sure with all the different names you guys choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), do you have a different account now? Your Saint account hasn't had a game in two weeks lol


Yeah I know that much, that's why I made the comment. And about Saint's account, he plays Dota 2 now


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> There's never enough of us online. I very rarely have seen more than one or two teammates online at one time. I've posted here about getting more people for the team, but I will again.
> If anyone is 1400ish or higher, feel free to post something here and we can add ya. Just want to have a team where we can get some fun ranked games in. We have two open spots.
> Also, Saint Seraphiel (I think it is TheOddOne, but not sure with all the different names you guys choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), do you have a different account now? Your Saint account hasn't had a game in two weeks lol


I gave both my liquidangel+saint account to my brother+cousin, no idea what's going on there







Sometimes I go back to LoL to play with my friends but the normal elo on both accounts are pretty high we just get match up with tryhards who counter jungle and camp top 24/7. And yes what Crunkles said, I now play DotA 2


----------



## TinDaDragon

Yay. Successful ranked game of the day









Awesome team communication. Owned them so hard


----------



## rogueblade

Went from 20 more ranked losses than wins to 2 more wins than losses. Very pleased with myself.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Went from 20 more ranked losses than wins to 2 more wins than losses. Very pleased with myself.


In a day?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Went from 20 more ranked losses than wins to 2 more wins than losses. Very pleased with myself.


That's some achievement, great job buddy, keep up the good work, hope you get Gold


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 3 of the games even features something like a 0/7 ad carry with 80 cs at the 20 minute mark.


Is 80 CS at 20 minutes that bad? I'm level 27, and usually go about 50 CS/10 minutes. I know that I should be shooting for about twice that, and it will make a big difference in my play, but I usually wind up with more than most of my team-mates. If I'm at 50 CS/10 minutes, am I dragging my team down?


----------



## Ali67219

Usually the average fpr me is about 100 cs in 12 minutes. My best though is 10:30 with 100 cs which is super hard. I would say 50 cs is not that good especially on adc. It drags ur team down because adc usually gets strong late game but that late game could come a lot earlier with more cs.


----------



## RedRay81

There is more than just mere cs number you should but into consideration. You should be asking yourself how much more cs you have over your opponent. Dose you no good if there is a unspoken truce for farming when both team has 120 cs at 10 min at bot. CS should be measured in how badly you are out farming your opponent, not how well you are doing.

typically if you are playing someone in your ELO and you manage to zone them, and at 10 min you have around 80-100 CS and 20+ CS above your opponent should be a good indication that you have a upper hand.

This dose not mean that if you have 50 CS and they have 20 CS is good. It is also advised that if you opponent is down 10-20 due to dragon, you are still tied as far as laning goes.


----------



## Dehatitated

I just had a pretty good game, we did loose it was mostly because of two people's positioning (alistar and darius were running through the jungle because they saw someone [baited and an obvious trap] while everyone was mia and they got owned). Here are some pictures as you can see by the grid pictures, alistar was nearly useless that game. I was amumu and I think that I did pretty well, as a tank with some damage.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Is 80 CS at 20 minutes that bad? I'm level 27, and usually go about 50 CS/10 minutes. I know that I should be shooting for about twice that, and it will make a big difference in my play, but I usually wind up with more than most of my team-mates. If I'm at 50 CS/10 minutes, am I dragging my team down?


As it has been mentioned earlier, it's important to consider your lane opponents amount of cs. You don't have to put that much thought into it as you're not level 30 yet, so you'll be fine for now. The thing just is, that it should be pretty normal to reach about 150-200 cs in 20 minutes, if there's not much ganking going on etc.


----------



## Magariz

Honestly the pictures do not show much to prove the Alistar was useless. He had a lot of healing done and you have to remember his overall damage now is low, even with sheen/tf.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I was amumu and I think that I did pretty well, as a tank with some damage.


This is just a suggestion, I would recommend replaceing the Maw with an abyssal. You will get more damage and defense out of the abyssal and its cheaper!

You probably should have scolded your darius for having 2 IEs







.


----------



## hollowtek

going for that pentakill again. let's hope this happens!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Went from 20 more ranked losses than wins to 2 more wins than losses. Very pleased with myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> In a day?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That's some achievement, great job buddy, keep up the good work, hope you get Gold


thank you! haha no not in one day! Over the course of two weeks








80% support and a bit of Riven top and Rengar jungle


----------



## OkanG

How big of a variety is there in the choice of champions for you guys? I just seem to play something different every single time. A long time ago, I mained Anivia and played her A LOT. But now, I just don't seem to play the same champion (or even the same role) very much in a row. Could this be a problem? I sometimes feel like it could drag me down a bit, because I never really settle on anything specific.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How big of a variety is there in the choice of champions for you guys? I just seem to play something different every single time. A long time ago, I mained Anivia and played her A LOT. But now, I just don't seem to play the same champion (or even the same role) very much in a row. Could this be a problem? I sometimes feel like it could drag me down a bit, because I never really settle on anything specific.


I find it helped me learn what I'll be against and give me the ability to play in different lanes. It has also helped me figure out what champs I'm best with. Any time I play ranked I aim to get Gragas now; have won my last 5 ranked games on him.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How big of a variety is there in the choice of champions for you guys? I just seem to play something different every single time. A long time ago, I mained Anivia and played her A LOT. But now, I just don't seem to play the same champion (or even the same role) very much in a row. Could this be a problem? I sometimes feel like it could drag me down a bit, because I never really settle on anything specific.


It's kind of a hard question to answer because you have been playing for a while. My thoughts, new players most certainly should try every champ and play different lanes and learn as much as they can about how everything works. It's also important to figure out what lanes you enjoy the most.

You are probably past that point. You might have a hard time getting "your" lane when you solo Q, but it is probably time for you to pick a few champs in the lane you prefer and master their mechanics. You don't want to get burned out playing only one champ, but trying to master too many champs can also hurt you. After you master their mechanics, master beating your champion's "counter" with skill.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Is 80 CS at 20 minutes that bad? I'm level 27, and usually go about 50 CS/10 minutes. I know that I should be shooting for about twice that, and it will make a big difference in my play, but I usually wind up with more than most of my team-mates. If I'm at 50 CS/10 minutes, am I dragging my team down?


Yes 80 cs by 20 mins is really bad,,, even the jungler would have more.
However once you learn to cs, it becomes really easy, and for me cs is like a mini game for me lol (don't judge me) lol


----------



## Narokuu

taking a break fora bit and doing some streaming =D come watch me and some friends play http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## TinDaDragon

First time playing raka in ranked

1/3/19. Ran AP carry runes.

Needless to say, dem starcalls


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How big of a variety is there in the choice of champions for you guys? I just seem to play something different every single time. A long time ago, I mained Anivia and played her A LOT. But now, I just don't seem to play the same champion (or even the same role) very much in a row. Could this be a problem? I sometimes feel like it could drag me down a bit, because I never really settle on anything specific.


I play whatever role needs filling, and within each role, I have 2-3 champions that I play. At one point I was playing a lot of jungle Nunu because no one else wanted to jungle, and that was my go-to jungle at the time. The variety in champions I play depends on:

What role needs filling
Whether or not I can get my go-to champ for that role
Whether or not I can pick a better champ based on the match-up
If these factors are similar each game, I usually end up playing the same champ, but if there are a lot of different roles and match-ups across the span of a few games, the variety of champions I play will be greatly increased.


----------



## Ali67219

I main adc and it is an advantage and a disadvantage. If you get adc, great you will do awesome and probably beat others if they dont main, but the usual solo queue, people take the role and you end up playing something that you havent practiced as much


----------



## RedRay81

Approaching the 2k barrier. Hopefully i win. WISH ME LUCK








Is anyone up to form a official OCN team if there is not already one.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Approaching the 2k barrier. Hopefully i win. WISH ME LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone up to form a official OCN team if there is not already one.


Best of luck, hope you bring glory back to the LoL club.

@OkanG: I used to play AD's only, then I started to practice some Cassiopeia and it worked out perfectly







Crunkles can play a solid Rumble too


----------



## OkanG

Are you.. The real 'TheOddOne' one?









And I'm up for a team on the N&E server! Too bad no one from OCN plays here, except me


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Approaching the 2k barrier. Hopefully i win. WISH ME LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone up to form a official OCN team if there is not already one.


We need a person on our team if you're up for it.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> We need a person on our team if you're up for it.


Sure ill be on tonight at around 10:40-1:00AM Eastern

Scratch that. I'm on right now if you want to invite me but i wont play till hat time. ( i'm at work)


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> This is just a suggestion, I would recommend replaceing the Maw with an abyssal. You will get more damage and defense out of the abyssal and its cheaper!
> You probably should have scolded your darius for having 2 IEs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought about that but I wanted some ad as my ap did good damage but there are still cooldowns that you have to wait for, I like the surprise of the magic shield and when I bought it, Diana had been afk for abit of time. For darius, he was kind of new, for a lot of the team fights (this was late game when laning is over and team fights/ baron are what you have to be ready for) he was out of position or killing random minions. He sold a force of nature for that second IE, I didn't know until the end of the game. Because of his bad positioning and I was a tanky person I would try and save him with q then w e r and let everyone else start, after that Darius wouldn't do much in the fight but *secure* kills with his ultimate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Honestly the pictures do not show much to prove the Alistar was useless. He had a lot of healing done and you have to remember his overall damage now is low, even with sheen/tf.


He can do some damage but he is sort of like BLITZCRANK in the sense that he can zone enemies, has good utility and can tank well, but alone they are not that great. Our alistar didn't know how to play alistar well. He would knock carries away from us and run in and ult and think that he was invincible. The grid can't show gameplay







. Also about healing done, it doesn't say that is only on champions, when he kept spamming that in the lane he would heal a lot of minions.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Seems like a legit strat...


----------



## Ivota

Hey all,

Im pretty new to League and I mainly play Ashe. My summoner is lvl 10 and my name in game is Ivota. Gotta say I really love this game, but seems like my teammates (none of my community plays with me) are always butthurt over something. Gotta say all the *****ing really turned me away for a few months.

Just wondering if there was a group of players who I could tag along with; I understand if you're all lvl 30 and dont want to, but i could really use any help I could get! If it matters, I do have TS3/Vent/Mic.

TL;DR - Anyone from this awesome community willing to help me become a better League player?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> He can do some damage but he is sort of like BLITZCRANK in the sense that he can zone enemies, has good utility and can tank well, but alone they are not that great. Our alistar didn't know how to play alistar well. He would knock carries away from us and run in and ult and think that he was invincible. The grid can't show gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also about healing done, it doesn't say that is only on champions, when he kept spamming that in the lane he would heal a lot of minions.


Yup. Wasn't saying you were wrong just that the picture couldn't lead me to any conclusion. I love Ali and have played him a ton, drives me mad to see people play him so poorly. He really is a simple champ, you just need to have the ninja cow mentality. "A wild Alistar has appeared!" then zone the enemy team while seperating the ADC lol. I dont think anything is more terrifying than that moment you realize that a cow has suddenly appered in the middle of your team.


----------



## Hardrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivota*
> 
> Hey all,
> Im pretty new to League and I mainly play Ashe. My summoner is lvl 10 and my name in game is Ivota. Gotta say I really love this game, but seems like my teammates (none of my community plays with me) are always butthurt over something. Gotta say all the *****ing really turned me away for a few months.
> Just wondering if there was a group of players who I could tag along with; I understand if you're all lvl 30 and dont want to, but i could really use any help I could get! If it matters, I do have TS3/Vent/Mic.
> TL;DR - Anyone from this awesome community willing to help me become a better League player?


Yeah man if you want i could play some games with you

LoL username: Reapthesoul


----------



## TinDaDragon

Aww

Lost the last 2 games

Down to 1320 elo.

These people don't have the determination needed. Once they lost to first blood, they just went full ****** and feed like crazy.

Too good. Too good

I haven't had a win since 2 days now


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I haven't had a win since 2 days now


My advice: play Gragas.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> My advice: play Gragas.


I don't know if I should agree with this, but the new Octoberfest skin is a win so go for that if u get Gragas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivota*
> 
> Hey all,
> Im pretty new to League and I mainly play Ashe. My summoner is lvl 10 and my name in game is Ivota. Gotta say I really love this game, but seems like my teammates (none of my community plays with me) are always butthurt over something. Gotta say all the *****ing really turned me away for a few months.
> Just wondering if there was a group of players who I could tag along with; I understand if you're all lvl 30 and dont want to, but i could really use any help I could get! If it matters, I do have TS3/Vent/Mic.
> TL;DR - Anyone from this awesome community willing to help me become a better League player?


I can play some games with you, I'm almost level 17 now on the account I'm using. I'm TheDivineFrost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yup. Wasn't saying you were wrong just that the picture couldn't lead me to any conclusion. I love Ali and have played him a ton, drives me mad to see people play him so poorly. He really is a simple champ, you just need to have the ninja cow mentality. "A wild Alistar has appeared!" then zone the enemy team while seperating the ADC lol. I dont think anything is more terrifying than that moment you realize that a cow has suddenly appered in the middle of your team.


Yeh I do like him as well he can help a lot or he can do very little. I like to call it milking the cow







. You do a surprise gank and over the VOIP software ur using (Skype, ventrillo, mumble, teamspeak, etc) you hear "Let's milk it!".

EDIT: I just realized it but, aw yeah 11,000th post!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Won the first ranked of the day. Gained back some of that lost elo.

Feels good


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Won the first ranked of the day. Gained back some of that lost elo.
> Feels good


Just realized you live in Fall Church


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Just realized you live in Fall Church


and?

I don't get it


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> and?
> I don't get it


I come there quiet often, that's all


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I come there quiet often, that's all


Really? All the way from Montreal?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> My advice: play Gragas.


This, but only if you're good at him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Really? All the way from Montreal?


He's a brony, he can fly!


----------



## droozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you.. The real 'TheOddOne' one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm up for a team on the N&E server! Too bad no one from OCN plays here, except me


Hey, Im from N&E too, but im low elo.
Lets play a game for fun?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Hey, Im from N&E too, but im low elo.
> Lets play a game for fun?


The thing is, I don't really bother playing anything else than ranked lately. Just curious, what rating is 'low elo' exactly for you?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Really? All the way from Montreal?


I come there 2-3 times a year with my parents to visit my aunt, and my cousin studies 30 mins away by car


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The thing is, I don't really bother playing anything else than ranked lately. Just curious, what rating is 'low elo' exactly for you?


Nothing wrong with a normal game now and then, lets you try new things


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Nothing wrong with a normal game now and then, lets you try new things


I know, but I just can't get myself to do it







I know it sounds kinda silly, but I really wanna reach 1700 before the season ends, lol


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Hellol all add me lol username 1Ozzy1 lol xD


----------



## droozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The thing is, I don't really bother playing anything else than ranked lately. Just curious, what rating is 'low elo' exactly for you?


I think im about 1100 now.


----------



## Dehatitated

Really sick of instalockers at the moment, I have had to dodge another game because 3 people instalocked ap (ryze, ahri and teemo).


----------



## nexusparties

I play all roles and mostly every champion in league of legends I don't play ranked since ELO hell completely sucks but I have over 600 wins if you want to add me, add Nexusparties


----------



## Narokuu

http://youtu.be/1lHoLucjl2w LIVE SOON! come out and talk video games, current games, pc tech and future games! discussing league patches players and future content, as well as the world championships


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> http://youtu.be/1lHoLucjl2w LIVE SOON! come out and talk video games, current games, pc tech and future games! discussing league patches players and future content, as well as the world championships


That was fun to listen to, I was deheow nehow guy (Dehatitated)







.

Not only hating instalockers at the moment but also people who choose their champ even though they can see you need a certain role (tank etc)


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> That was fun to listen to, I was deheow nehow guy (Dehatitated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Not only hating instalockers at the moment but also people who choose their champ even though they can see you need a certain role (tank etc)


that is very annoying, i can play most lanes, i PREFER certain ones, as it jsut naturally comes to me, but i can fill whats needed and have no problem counter picking, but this ELO "hell" is just bad. I really need to get on a team, but my ELO says im bad, so its really hard to get people to give me a chance =/

and thanks for tuning in man! we all appreciate the support, thanks to the viewers im able to apply for a twitch/youtube partnership, it really helps!


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that is very annoying, i can play most lanes, i PREFER certain ones, as it jsut naturally comes to me, but i can fill whats needed and have no problem counter picking, but this ELO "hell" is just bad. I really need to get on a team, but my ELO says im bad, so its really hard to get people to give me a chance =/
> and thanks for tuning in man! we all appreciate the support, thanks to the viewers im able to apply for a twitch/youtube partnership, it really helps!


Yeh I prefer certain roles like any kind of solo lane, ap, some bruisers and some tanks. But it really ticks me off when people either instalock or choose champs knowing that it will ruin the composition. I don't mind playing support its just that it would be my last pick, even though I can enjoy it.


----------



## Narokuu

looks like we need to form a team =D i say lets do it, i stream 3 days a week and im trying to get a team together, =D wont hurt to try


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> looks like we need to form a team =D i say lets do it, i stream 3 days a week and im trying to get a team together, =D wont hurt to try


I have a level 30 but I mainly play on my smurf now. I guess we could make a team on my lev 30 and then eventually my smurf becomes the main.

And wow that was fast compared to my post.


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I have a level 30 but I mainly play on my smurf now. I guess we could make a team on my lev 30 and then eventually my smurf becomes the main.
> And wow that was fast compared to my post.


That seems interesting, too bad is only NA


----------



## Narokuu

ya i play on Na servers =D


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> That seems interesting, too bad is only NA


You can join the Na servers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> ya i play on Na servers =D


So do I, because Australia doesn't have one







.


----------



## Dehatitated

I just had a really good game, eve left at level 1 and never returned but we still won, i soloed bot and I just owned soraka and warwick, he couldnt farm he would just get cleavered then soraka would have no mana left because she had already healed him too much.

Here are some pictures, it is almost sad that I did more damage then anyone else and I also tanked the most damage. I had 5.6k hp with around 300 ad with my e on. They all had to focus me for ages to get me down, then I would ult







.


----------



## OkanG

1635 Top Rating.

1517 Rating now. That's it. I'm not playing anymore. I can't deal with this hellhole being high 1400-low 1500s. It's impossible to deal with 4 leavers, and a Graves who refuses to go with the team. He had 9 games in total. He had been carried to 1400s by other teams, and I have to deal with it.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Fluctuating between 1350s and 1370s.

Top rating 1388. Wanted to get 1400 before the season ends, but meh.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1635 Top Rating.
> 1517 Rating now. That's it. I'm not playing anymore. I can't deal with this hellhole being high 1400-low 1500s. It's impossible to deal with 4 leavers, and a Graves who refuses to go with the team. He had 9 games in total. He had been carried to 1400s by other teams, and I have to deal with it.


Don't give up, if he is so bad then he will go down, teams cannot always carry him. Leavers are a nuisance, but if they leave they could get banned and will loose elo.

How do you have four leavers and a grave that doesn't help the team, wouldn't that be you the last person?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Don't give up, if he is so bad then he will go down, teams cannot always carry him. Leavers are a nuisance, but if they leave they could get banned and will loose elo.
> How do you have four leavers and a grave that doesn't help the team, wouldn't that be you the last person?


The leavers and Graves were not on the same team. I've just had leavers on my team 4 times in the loss streak I'm currently on. This sounds really noobish, but I've always gotten the bad team in the last 10-12 games







Sure, I still try to improve myself, because I can't make my teammates better. I just hope my luck turns soon, since it's such a bummer that I was enthusiastic to reach platinum this season, and now I'm in the low 1500s..


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1635 Top Rating.
> 1517 Rating now. That's it. I'm not playing anymore. I can't deal with this hellhole being high 1400-low 1500s. It's impossible to deal with 4 leavers, and a Graves who refuses to go with the team. He had 9 games in total. He had been carried to 1400s by other teams, and I have to deal with it.


Here is my last game of ranked (I was 1775 at the time):

Jarvan first pick top. Proceeds to go AFK because he decided he wanted to make some chicken strips at about 8 minutes in. Came back at 16 mins and asked how we managed to get behind.

I was mid lane. I started 2-0. Ended 2-7...

Bot lane went 2-26 by the time the match ended. Yes, you read that right.

Our Maokai jungle decided to troll by getting boots of mobility and three negatron cloaks.

Just letting ya know it happens everywhere. It is just luck who you get.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lost 2 ranked today.

Gah

I don't get why I get queued with such highly skilled ppl. I'm not ready Riot!


----------



## Dehatitated

Don't you just hate it, when someone on the enemy team is super fed... like this.

''

He had nearly 550 ad with baron buff.

But don't you just love it when your that fed person







.


----------



## Dehatitated

Um... I just saw this when I was in a party, should I be worried? I also just hit level 20 on this account, I never really knew good runes to buy. Does anyone know any good runes to buy?


----------



## Narokuu

17k might get you one good rune page honestly, check out my account "Naroku" and see what i have, they are listed pretty plainly right now so others can see what i use them for =)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Um... I just saw this when I was in a party, should I be worried? I also just hit level 20 on this account, I never really knew good runes to buy. Does anyone know any good runes to buy?


Good runes?

Magic Pen Reds

Damage Reds

Magic Resist Blue/Magic Resist per level Blue

Armor Yellows/Mana regen yellows


----------



## Sota

All last night I had games of like atleast 35-5 on Trendy, I'll post some pictures later


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Good runes?
> Magic Pen Reds
> Damage Reds
> Magic Resist Blue/Magic Resist per level Blue
> Armor Yellows/Mana regen yellows


This is the basic starting point and pretty much the best way to go when making your first set of rune pages. Also, make sure they are all tier 3 for obvious reasons.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Don't you just hate it, when someone on the enemy team is super fed... like this.
> But don't you just love it when your that fed person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want to beat the hell out of that Ashe and back hand Garen for their builds... The sad thing is that they have no idea how hard you had to carry to make up for them being on your team.


----------



## rctrucker

Finally gold again... Now the slow road to plat.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> 17k might get you one good rune page honestly, check out my account "Naroku" and see what i have, they are listed pretty plainly right now so others can see what i use them for =)


By your account you are talking on LOL right?
I still think that you handled that ass which called himself dob bole quite well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Good runes?
> Magic Pen Reds
> Damage Reds
> Magic Resist Blue/Magic Resist per level Blue
> Armor Yellows/Mana regen yellows


Thank you. So why not armour pen reds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This is the basic starting point and pretty much the best way to go when making your first set of rune pages. Also, make sure they are all tier 3 for obvious reasons.


Yeh I was waiting for tier 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I want to beat the hell out of that Ashe and back hand Garen for their builds... The sad thing is that they have no idea how hard you had to carry to make up for them being on your team.


I had to retype this. They had no clue, itt was frustrating laning with garen because he would just always be using his spin and I would get no cs, but in lane fights with the solo mundo I would do most of the work. But at level 6 onwards it just got worse, mundo was lev 4 because I had denied him lane and he was like 1/4hp. I said let's dive him I gave plenty of notice so I engage tanking the turret the whole time I get mundo to like 1 or 2 hits left (ignite was on cd) so I had to spin away. The whole time I was diving garen was attacking the turret not mundo. When I asked him why didn't he even touch mundo he said I thought that you would not live. Then from there I do the work, I slow him with w and what not then I hear xxcling garen's ult. I kept up my kills by solo ganking.

If I was Ashe I would have lost the phage her q is good, and if she needs cc that bad make it into a fro mal. I would have a blood thirster instead of a second infinity edge and a phantom dancer instead of the stinger. Don't even get me started on garen's build.

The hecarim was also just learning how to play the champion.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Finally gold again... Now the slow road to plat.


I should stop being lazy and hit gold again


----------



## Onions

just wanna say Taric ap bruiser solo top is by far the strongest top i have ever played... i solod vs a syndra and hec and i eat them alive... n orunes or masteries lol playing my friends on a lowbie account. I could easily 4 hit syndra.... my stun into a w and q combo did so much she died inside the stun still.... so much fun


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Thank you. So why not armour pen reds?


Easier last hitting early game.

You can replace that armor pen with a LW later in the game.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Easier last hitting early game.
> You can replace that armor pen with a LW later in the game.


Armor pen reds are usually used when your goal is to kill your lane opponent early. If you ever watch Aphromoo play Draven, or any of his AD carries really, he uses armor pen for early kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> just wanna say Taric ap bruiser solo top is by far the strongest top i have ever played... i solod vs a syndra and hec and i eat them alive... n orunes or masteries lol playing my friends on a lowbie account. I could easily 4 hit syndra.... my stun into a w and q combo did so much she died inside the stun still.... so much fun


Too bad you didn't do it back before they changed his ult. I used to tower dive people who were well above 50% hp, kill them, and make it out with plenty of hp.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I can't wait for S3 to come

I want these matches reset

Gah


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Too bad you didn't do it back before they changed his ult. I used to tower dive people who were well above 50% hp, kill them, and make it out with plenty of hp.


i never used him till a few weeks ago hes my main now. Im finding playing support chars is way morefun then carrys/ straight tanks. Alistar and Teric all mostly all i play if im carrying its with cait/yi and ap carries at fiddles/karth and top solo dmg/offtank is volli or naut. I liek the support i bring in all aspect of the game. I would more then willingly have a score of 0/10/30 then 30/10/0 just my 2 cents


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't wait for S3 to come
> I want these matches reset
> Gah


they aren't resetting anything for S3 as far as i know. i cannot find the post on the forums, but they are keeping games and ratings as far as i can tell


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> they aren't resetting anything for S3 as far as i know. i cannot find the post on the forums, but they are keeping games and ratings as far as i can tell


Say word...


----------



## SLITCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't wait for S3 to come
> I want these matches reset
> Gah
> 
> 
> 
> they aren't resetting anything for S3 as far as i know. i cannot find the post on the forums, but they are keeping games and ratings as far as i can tell
Click to expand...

They are doing a soft-reset for Season 3, just like Season 2.








So like anything above 1300+ would go to like 1267/1337/stuff... anyone under 1100 goes to around 1167 or something like that. Other than that, they reset us to 0 games and have us start up.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Had a nerve-wrecking game

Both teams tied in K/D/A, we had minions pushing into the nexus

Forced a fight at baron, rolled my way backdooring their nexus

They didn't notice with my team stallin, so I kept on goin

They finally backed and killed me. THEN I WAS REBORN WITH DA HELP OF DA MAGICAL GA

We won the game

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHEUHUEHUEHUEHUEUHUE


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I can't wait for S3 to come
> I want these matches reset
> Gah


I herd a lot of people say that about S2, and they all ended up with crappy ELOs again.

When S2 came out I went 13-1, then didnt play for a few months


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Um... I just saw this when I was in a party, should I be worried? I also just hit level 20 on this account, I never really knew good runes to buy. Does anyone know any good runes to buy?


Of all the people that responded about runes nobody said anything about the first question. I don't think that I should be worried anyway. (It requires looking at the picture not as a thumbnail to see the problem)

Dam the new week only gives me four champions to try. Cool new skin for olaf, I have always enjoyed playing olaf.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> 17k might get you one good rune page honestly, check out my account "Naroku" and see what i have, they are listed pretty plainly right now so others can see what i use them for =)


They are listed pretty plainly except the last one, Kitty Mew Mew?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Of all the people that responded about runes nobody said anything about the first question. I don't think that I should be worried anyway. (It requires looking at the picture not as a thumbnail to see the problem)
> Dam the new week only gives me four champions to try. Cool new skin for olaf, I have always enjoyed playing olaf.


Ur lvl 20 and you have almost all the champs already?

I only have 17 xD


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ur lvl 20 and you have almost all the champs already?
> I only have 17 xD


No just of the new week's champions there are only four I don't own.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> No just of the new week's champions there are only four I don't own.


Still more than me xD


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Still more than me xD


It is because I bought 2 champion bundles, lots of nice champs to try out.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Of all the people that responded about runes nobody said anything about the first question. I don't think that I should be worried anyway. (It requires looking at the picture not as a thumbnail to see the problem)
> Dam the new week only gives me four champions to try. Cool new skin for olaf, I have always enjoyed playing olaf.


Its just a glitch that happens when you recently reached a new summoner level, don't worry about it.


----------



## hollowtek

PET-THE-KIDDDDD!!! Olaf







(cookie to who knows where this is referenced from).


----------



## Dehatitated

When would you choose a stat per level rune instead of a flat amount, because I think that runes are mainly for the early game advantage.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> When would you choose a stat per level rune instead of a flat amount, *because I think that runes are mainly for the early game advantage*.


This is true. There are instances where you won't necessarily need the maximum benefit at level 1 and the added benefit from per level runes are nice to have. An example is using magic resist per level runes on junglers. You won't be encountering extensive magic damage early, even while ganking if done right. So the added bonus from per level runes is useful once you have reached the phase in the game where you are team fighting.

Junglers use flat armor runes however because it helps you jungle more efficiently from the start.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This is true. There are instances where you won't necessarily need the maximum benefit at level 1 and the added benefit from per level runes are nice to have. An example is using magic resist per level runes on junglers. You won't be encountering extensive magic damage early, even while ganking if done right. So the added bonus from per level runes is useful once you have reached the phase in the game where you are team fighting.
> Junglers use flat armor runes however because it helps you jungle more efficiently from the start.


ok but I almost never jungle, I mostly just lane. So would I take flat?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> ok but I almost never jungle, I mostly just lane. So would I take flat?


For the most part yes.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> For the most part yes.


Thank you, I chose to get:
flat mr blues
flat armor yellows
flat ad reds
health quints

So much ip gone.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Thank you, I chose to get:
> flat mr blues
> flat armor yellows
> flat ad reds
> health quints
> So much ip gone.


If you don't have them, consider getting these next (in order IMO):

flat ad quints
mag pen reds
mana reg/lvl or flat mana reg yellows (I like per lvl here)
flat ap quints
armor pen reds

Yours are definitely a good start, and with the others I listed you will have everything you need for basic rune pages. Everything else if for specific champs and builds.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you don't have them, consider getting these next (in order IMO):
> flat ad quints
> mag pen reds
> mana reg/lvl or flat mana reg yellows (I like per lvl here)
> flat ap quints
> armor pen reds
> Yours are definitely a good start, and with the others I listed you will have everything you need for basic rune pages. Everything else if for specific champs and builds.


ok, I just bought the flat ad quints and flat ap quints but now i'm poor on ip







. I noticed some builds use movement speed quints, I might save for those.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> ok, I just bought the flat ad quints and flat ap quints but now i'm poor on ip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I noticed some builds use movement speed quints, I might save for those.


Runes.... the necessary evil. Even after you have the basic rune pages complete they still pose the ultimate question. What do you spend hard earned IP on? New runes to customize with or new champ.


----------



## rctrucker

BTW Cynez, I'm up for some duo whenever we are on the same time. Either on my smurf (who I would like to hit gold as well) or my main.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> BTW Cynez, I'm up for some duo whenever we are on the same time. Either on my smurf (who I would like to hit gold as well) or my main.


You can hop on the smurf if you want, don't mind carrying ya







haha


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> BTW Cynez, I'm up for some duo whenever we are on the same time. Either on my smurf (who I would like to hit gold as well) or my main.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You can hop on the smurf if you want, don't mind carrying ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


You guys can carry me...


----------



## OkanG

I pwn teamfights, and suck during the laning phase. Any advice on how to improve on the laning phase? Somehow, I always end up doing great in teamfights, even though I'm far behind in gold because of my lousy early game. This is pretty much in every lane. It's also an answer regarding why I do well when I pick a jungler who can jump their carries and with that, pretty much win the game for the whole team. I feel like there's not many people who actually protect their own carry. Instead, everyone just wanna jump the opponents champs (sometimes carries, I see tons of Amumu's use their ult on only the enemy Maokai or whatever..) So I always faceroll with champions like Nocturne and maybe even an Olaf. This is why I would like to know from you guys, how do you improve your laning phase, if that is the case? Maybe some tips during the laning phase I should note that many people tend to do? Because I'm often coming up top during a teamfight even though I'm behind, I'd guess I would do a lot better if I actually were on par with the enemy team in gold and experience.

TL;DR How do I improve my laning phase?


----------



## TinDaDragon

I can't do it

Feels so bad when you lose 5 straight ranked

[email protected]!*@%@^#@_#


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> You can hop on the smurf if you want, don't mind carrying ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Carry me with your Rumble.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Carry me with your Rumble.


You don't even play anymore


----------



## Narokuu

i have been playing more DOTA2 than LoL lately, i cant stand the community in league and DOTA2 just fills a hole that i need filled =D


----------



## Nemesis158

Im all for upgrading an ancient skin and all, but does anyone know why they changed Soraka's lore? not that the lore really matters that much to the game but it made more sense the way it was. also her new splash art makes her look Too young.......


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Im all for upgrading an ancient skin and all, but does anyone know why they changed Soraka's lore? not that the lore really matters that much to the game but it made more sense the way it was. also her new splash art makes her look Too young.......


Wouldn't have even known since I read it so long ago. Her lore blows now...







My fave supports lore ruined!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Wouldn't have even known since I read it so long ago. Her lore blows now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave supports lore ruined!


I main w/ soraka, how do you think i feel?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I pwn teamfights, and suck during the laning phase. Any advice on how to improve on the laning phase? Somehow, I always end up doing great in teamfights, even though I'm far behind in gold because of my lousy early game. This is pretty much in every lane. It's also an answer regarding why I do well when I pick a jungler who can jump their carries and with that, pretty much win the game for the whole team. I feel like there's not many people who actually protect their own carry. Instead, everyone just wanna jump the opponents champs (sometimes carries, I see tons of Amumu's use their ult on only the enemy Maokai or whatever..) So I always faceroll with champions like Nocturne and maybe even an Olaf. This is why I would like to know from you guys, how do you improve your laning phase, if that is the case? Maybe some tips during the laning phase I should note that many people tend to do? Because I'm often coming up top during a teamfight even though I'm behind, I'd guess I would do a lot better if I actually were on par with the enemy team in gold and experience.
> TL;DR How do I improve my laning phase?


Well you haven't really described what you are doing wrong in the laning phase, is it how you get cs? Is it how well you are poking your opponent to try to push them out of lane? Is it that you are being poked too hard so you keep having to recall?

The reason ganking carries is better is not just because they are squisher but also because if a carry has been denied cs and lane they will be under leveled and won't have as much gold. If a carry is behind, the other carries will have to make up for it, as the carries are the main damage dealers in a team fight. Also the carries should take the kills so you can stop killing sprees and earn more gold.

If the thing you are doing wrong is getting the last hit on a minion to obtain cs. I can't really say much other than. If you are having trouble getting cs with basic attacks first try using ranged champs to get cs, if that doesn't work you could try using abilities to last hit (which isn't very good as the lane will be pushed) and again if that doesn't work (because you run out of mana) try using champions that use energy or no cost abilities.

But an even better thing to is I would say either record a game of yours and let someone watch it then, comment on it and give you tips. Because just being in the same game isn't enough to notice how you cs, or watch a game of someone that knows how to cs well (not in spectator mode, I am talking about either someone's games on their stream on twitch or YouTube because then you get to see their mouse movement).


----------



## andyroo89

Oh wow, I see less post of people complaining about their loss and "quitting" the game. Thread seems to be improving.

Oh, almost forgot.
inb4 im derailing this thread.

NOTE; Before 70% of you became regulars in this thread I did this in my posts. No one seemed to care. Just move along.


----------



## Narokuu

i stream league 3 times a week if anyone is interested in watching, i enjoy positive feedback and help, i also love giving advice where i can =D www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh wow, I see less post of people complaining about their loss and "quitting" the game. Thread seems to be improving.
> Oh, almost forgot.
> inb4 im derailing this thread.
> NOTE; Before 70% of you became regulars in this thread I did this in my posts. No one seemed to care. Just move along.


Orly?


----------



## bigal1542

Good ol andyroo haha


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Orly?


yarly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Good ol andyroo haha


Yep, I took a break, and I am back.









Took a while to find one to go by OCN ToS


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> yarly
> Yep, I took a break, and I am back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a while to find one to go by OCN ToS


Gotta love them Irish girls! (soooo getting in trouble when I go to Ireland lol)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Well you haven't really described what you are doing wrong in the laning phase, is it how you get cs? Is it how well you are poking your opponent to try to push them out of lane? Is it that you are being poked too hard so you keep having to recall?
> The reason ganking carries is better is not just because they are squisher but also because if a carry has been denied cs and lane they will be under leveled and won't have as much gold. If a carry is behind, the other carries will have to make up for it, as the carries are the main damage dealers in a team fight. Also the carries should take the kills so you can stop killing sprees and earn more gold.
> If the thing you are doing wrong is getting the last hit on a minion to obtain cs. I can't really say much other than. If you are having trouble getting cs with basic attacks first try using ranged champs to get cs, if that doesn't work you could try using abilities to last hit (which isn't very good as the lane will be pushed) and again if that doesn't work (because you run out of mana) try using champions that use energy or no cost abilities.
> But an even better thing to is I would say either record a game of yours and let someone watch it then, comment on it and give you tips. Because just being in the same game isn't enough to notice how you cs, or watch a game of someone that knows how to cs well (not in spectator mode, I am talking about either someone's games on their stream on twitch or YouTube because then you get to see their mouse movement).


It's actually just a mixture of things. Often when I'm the ad carry, I tend to be behind in cs even though I don't really feel I miss that many minion kills. I think I'm just trying to poke too much. I don't really consider things like their ad carry having a healer support like Soraka or Taric, so I don't really think about how fast he can regain the health I poke him/her with. By doing that, I guess I lose a couple of cs without noticing.

I also feel it's hard to not die as the support early game. Again, I ended up having a 0/4/0 as Janna yesterday, because I was doing silly things even after discovering that our Ashe didn't really follow up with anything when they overextended. So they just poked back with all they day, which got me in danger. After the laning phase, when we lost tower though, I ended up with a 0/4/25, and my teammates´ comments were: 'wow i've never seen a janna carry that hard'. Even Ashe, who were flaming like hell early game (understandable), because I did stupid things apologized for what he wrote to me. That is the first time in League of Legends that I see someone sincerely apologizing for flaming, lol









Anyways, I just wanted to know if you guys had some general advice which many people do wrong during the early game. Maybe even some guides?


----------



## Ali67219

I would say early on focus MAINLY on cs atleast till the 10 minute mark. Also do not poke if they have a taric or soraka and usually dont poke unless you know you can kill them or have a gank coming.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> *_snip_*
> Took a while to find one to go by OCN ToS












/off topic

I've been loving Blitz lately, he's probably the easiest champ to troll the other team with. The other day I made an ad/c rage quit the game in just over 10 mins.








When not playing Blitz, I've been jungling with Eve. So much fun if you build her AD.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's actually just a mixture of things. Often when I'm the ad carry, I tend to be behind in cs even though I don't really feel I miss that many minion kills. I think I'm just trying to poke too much. I don't really consider things like their ad carry having a healer support like Soraka or Taric, so I don't really think about how fast he can regain the health I poke him/her with. By doing that, I guess I lose a couple of cs without noticing.
> I also feel it's hard to not die as the support early game. Again, I ended up having a 0/4/0 as Janna yesterday, because I was doing silly things even after discovering that our Ashe didn't really follow up with anything when they overextended. So they just poked back with all they day, which got me in danger. After the laning phase, when we lost tower though, I ended up with a 0/4/25, and my teammates´ comments were: 'wow i've never seen a janna carry that hard'. Even Ashe, who were flaming like hell early game (understandable), because I did stupid things apologized for what he wrote to me. That is the first time in League of Legends that I see someone sincerely apologizing for flaming, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to know if you guys had some general advice which many people do wrong during the early game. Maybe even some guides?


I would suggest you actually don't poke that much if one of your lane enemies is kayle, soraka, taric etc any with a heal. You can poke ones with shield just not healers all they are using is mana which is easy to regen. But if you intend to do a fight soon poke a little bit, so that the heal is on cd like soraka's heal it is good but the armor buff it provides is significantly more useful. If you are laning against garen don't even try to poke him, his passive with a regen item is just try hard if you poke. Yeh it is easy to die early game as a support, your squishy, no boots, can't fight, in general an easy target. Just try to be behind your minions and play fairly passive until you can get your boots so you can move about a bit better. I can't name a guide but I recommend watching some pro players play.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Also, do not poke if they have a taric or soraka and usually dont poke unless you know you can kill them or have a gank coming.


For the taric/soraka situation, there are things you can do but it depends on who your support is, the enemy skill level, and if you are able to take advantage of their mistakes. Also, sometimes you can make openings. A simple example would be to sneak in one or two auto attacks on the carry (preferably without taking damage). Soraka will probably top off their carry's HP and the carry will go back to csing. You have now given yourself a 20 second window to go all in and kill the carry or Soraka (who ever is in the worst position). Keep in mind that this is a simple example because of the amount of variables that can play into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /off topic


Or is he? This is the League of Redheads after all







.

Blitz is a lot of fun to play as long as you can land your hooks. The enemy team gets so demoralized after being hooked repeatedly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Yeh it is easy to die early game as a support, your squishy, no boots, can't fight, in general an easy target. Just try to be behind your minions and play fairly passive until you can get your boots so you can move about a bit better. I can't name a guide but I recommend watching some pro players play.


I have a different mentality when playing a support. One of your jobs is to deny the enemy CS. Obviously kill supports do this, but I am talking about "passive/squishy supports" like soraka, janna, lulu, sona, ect. At low level, a supports auto attack hurt a lot and it can really add up.

Using soraka as an example again, I will pop out of the bushes when an enemy carry tries to CS. He can't AA me when he just AAed the CS. That lets me get off at least one banana and a Infuse. Then I return to the safety of the bush. Repeatedly doing this will cause the enemy to miss CS as they try to counter poke me. It also puts my carry in the position to go all in with the advantage because they shouldn't have taken any damage.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /off topic


Lies! This is secretly _The I <3 Red Heads Club (We also like LoL)_

Red heads > QQ








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's actually just a mixture of things. Often when I'm the ad carry, I tend to be behind in cs even though I don't really feel I miss that many minion kills. I think I'm just trying to poke too much. I don't really consider things like their ad carry having a healer support like Soraka or Taric, so I don't really think about how fast he can regain the health I poke him/her with. By doing that, I guess I lose a couple of cs without noticing.
> I also feel it's hard to not die as the support early game. Again, I ended up having a 0/4/0 as Janna yesterday, because I was doing silly things even after discovering that our Ashe didn't really follow up with anything when they overextended. So they just poked back with all they day, which got me in danger. After the laning phase, when we lost tower though, I ended up with a 0/4/25, and my teammates´ comments were: 'wow i've never seen a janna carry that hard'. Even Ashe, who were flaming like hell early game (understandable), because I did stupid things apologized for what he wrote to me. That is the first time in League of Legends that I see someone sincerely apologizing for flaming, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I just wanted to know if you guys had some general advice which many people do wrong during the early game. Maybe even some guides?


It's ok to poke bot lane, but it needs to be a progressive thing that leads to a kill situation. Example: You're playing Corki and have been poking the enemy MF while maintaining constant CS. If she has a healing support and you aren't taking advantage of the heal being on cooldown, then you are missing CS for no reason. Say her support is Soraka, she has a long CD on her heal especially at lower levels. If you have been catching one or both with some pokes, when Soraka heals herself or MF you should be focusing the other lane partner ASAP if you know you can burst them down. Her heal is on CD, so that prevents their sustain for the duration of the fight and prevents the target from getting the armor bonus.

Just need to know your lane matchups and know when to be aggressive. It's good that you know how to teamfight because it's very important, but if you can't get the laning phase to go with it then you're going to have less consistent games. The two big things people will do wrong in laning phase on carries is be too aggressive or too focused on CS. In order to be aggressive, you need to ward and not get so focused on your lane that you don't notice someone passing the ward. The same thing can happen when you're only focusing on CS, but you are also allowing your opponent to get CS easily and give them the opportunity to poke you out of lane.

Bottom line, know the lane matchups so you know what you can and can't do. This will help you know what to do to counter it and increase your success in the laning phase.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Lies! This is secretly _The I <3 Red Heads Club (We also like LoL)_
> Red heads > QQ


Not saying I don't like redheads.
I just like poking at Andy, because.... it's Andy.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I would say early on focus MAINLY on cs atleast till the 10 minute mark. Also do not poke if they have a taric or soraka and usually dont poke unless you know you can kill them or have a gank coming.


heh that's right. you don't poke Soraka. Soraka Pokes YOU. (that's what the horn is for







)


----------



## OkanG

I just laned against an Irelia top as Vladimir. Early game, I am supposed to get my lore handed to me. But I actually ended up equally gold earned by being 1-1 and having slightly more cs than her. Other than that, she had a hard time me pushing minions to her tower when I go back, so I was ahead in levels. After early-game, I pretty much won the lane. It's a satisfying feeling to actually come out on top after the early game in a match-up like that. 8 victories out of 10 games now, since I dropped so horribly low to 1500. Now I'm at 1564, and hopefully I'll continue my winning streak and at least move up to 1635 again, where I was some time ago


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Not saying I don't like redheads.
> I just like poking at Andy, because.... it's Andy.


Your lucky im too lazy to drive 2 hours to your place and walk up to your door and poke you back.









LoL thread is a front to I <3 redheads, whatever bigal says its a lie... Unless he agrees









Can anyone recommend me ap solo top or ap mid? I am trying out different ap champs.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Your lucky im too lazy to drive 2 hours to your place and walk up to your door and poke you back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL thread is a front to I <3 redheads, whatever bigal says its a lie... Unless he agrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me ap solo top or ap mid? I am trying out different ap champs.


top champs that are great and fun, Rengar, Darius, olaf, Irelia and even teemo to counter some champions, malphite and ali can too, but they are usually beter of in other places.

ap mid (my personal favorites as i play mid for my team) Morgana, Ahri, Anivia, Gragas and Katarina, and if you have your ap carry in the kill lane you can take, talon or panth mid, also Syndra, and swain are great as well.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me ap solo top or ap mid? I am trying out different ap champs.


For TOP:
Rumble
Cho
Galio
Maokai
Kennen
Vlad
Singed
Morde
Ryze

For MID:
Morgana
Cassiopia
Ahri
Karthus
Kennen
Anivia
Ryze
Gragus
Morde
Vlad
Galio
Janna

This is just to name a few of the fun ones!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> For TOP:
> Rumble
> Cho
> Galio
> Maokai
> Kennen
> Vlad
> Singed
> Morde
> Ryze
> For MID:
> Morgana
> Cassiopia
> Ahri
> Karthus
> Kennen
> Anivia
> Ryze
> Gragus
> Morde
> Vlad
> Galio
> Janna
> This is just to name a few of the fun ones!


Right now the big AP champ top would probably be Vlad, and mid would be Diana, Ahri, Karthus, and Ryze (maybe Gragas too depending who you talk to).


----------



## TinDaDragon

YESH!

Found a random support who does what I need her to do

2 ranked wins in a row :O


----------



## OkanG

8 out of 9 ranked wins today, loving this. Going from 1490 or something to 1604 in one day, not complaining. Does anyone know when Riot resets the solo queue rating? Is it just the day that the World Championship finishes?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 8 out of 9 ranked wins today, loving this. Going from 1490 or something to 1604 in one day, not complaining. Does anyone know when Riot resets the solo queue rating? Is it just the day that the World Championship finishes?


Next week I think


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 8 out of 9 ranked wins today, loving this. Going from 1490 or something to 1604 in one day, not complaining. Does anyone know when Riot resets the solo queue rating? Is it just the day that the World Championship finishes?


October 23 (source). I'm approaching level 28, and I'm really hoping I can get to level 30 and get through my placement matches in the next three weeks.


----------



## OkanG

The Ranked button has been removed?! Is it now? I'm not able to play ranked right now. There's no notification about server maintenance or anything either. winning 15/17 games the last couple of days, and this is what I get? Next win would get me a new top rating


----------



## roninmedia

Such a nightmarish time in NORMAL solo queue. Probably lost 17 out of my last 20 games in unranked.

The problem is I don't play carries much so the majority of games, I will either go solo top, jungler, or bottom support. I will do well in my games, even scoring my positive k/d/a and still lose. Like my last 10 matches, my AP carry or AD carries, one of the two has gone without a kill with at least 6 deaths.

Am I doomed to these cycles if I don't play carry in solo queue?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i have been playing more DOTA2 than LoL lately, i cant stand the community in league and DOTA2 just *fills a hole that i need filled =D*


----------



## bigal1542

Hollowtek, that was flawless.

Also, why the hell are you up this late?


----------



## hollowtek

sadly I'm always up this late. fortunately, I'm at work... unfortunately, work computers can't handle LoL.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Such a nightmarish time in NORMAL solo queue. Probably lost 17 out of my last 20 games in unranked.
> The problem is I don't play carries much so the majority of games, I will either go solo top, jungler, or bottom support. I will do well in my games, even scoring my positive k/d/a and still lose. Like my last 10 matches, my AP carry or AD carries, one of the two has gone without a kill with at least 6 deaths.
> Am I doomed to these cycles if I don't play carry in solo queue?


You need to know how to carry to be able to solo queue. Jungling is important also


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> sadly I'm always up this late. fortunately, I'm at work... unfortunately, work computers can't handle LoL.


Dang


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, I'm sure most of you know about the world tourney going on now, but for the ones that don't, this is a great way to learn the game, or pick up on some new things.

Here is a reddit thread with a lot of info (schedule, links, all that good stuff):
http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/10xiby/day_1_season_2_world_championship_playoffs_group/

If you want a direct link to the stream:
http://tournaments.leagueoflegends.com/season2-championship-takeover/takeover_twitch_en.html


----------



## OkanG

Good idea







Especially the commentators´ kind of half analysis things pre-game, during and post-game are really nice. Oh, and their 'Tons of Damage - Triforce' cap made me chuckle


----------



## RobertParish

Just joined this community, looking forward to games. What I play mainly is Karthus, or ad carries.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertParish*
> 
> Just joined this community, looking forward to games. What I play mainly is Karthus, or ad carries.


Welcome to the club, karthas is a killer mid, especially with good farmers, and ADcs are fun, do you best to learn all roles tho, and it will make solo que a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Zackcy

This thread needs more Draven.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This thread needs more Draven.


How good is he?

SK is out. Sad...

In other news, CLG is also out :O

Noobs


----------



## andyroo89

Oh My God, How did SK get that far into the tourney???? Glad they're out, same with CLG.NA, Looking forward to DiG and CLG.EU


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh My God, How did SK get that far into the tourney???? Glad they're out, same with CLG.NA, Looking forward to DiG and CLG.EU


Don't be hatin' on the SK, Ocelot is awesome, and Sjokz is pretty if you haven't seen her ha.


----------



## SniperX8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> *How good is he?*
> SK is out. Sad...
> In other news, CLG is also out :O
> Noobs


draven is actually really good, hes my main adc besides corky, i try to max his Q cause it scales alot with his AD


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lost 38 elo today because Ashe is a ****ty champ

Ashe is either played by an awesome carry, or a noob

I'm gonna stop ranking. Hopefully they reset elo and everything

Sigh

Saigon is on. Lemme support my fellow Vietnamese


----------



## Dehatitated

CLG just lost to swords so now its time to watch the jokers vs dignitats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertParish*
> 
> Just joined this community, looking forward to games. What I play mainly is Karthus, or ad carries.


Karthus really needs his farm and doesn't have a strong early game due to him not being able to trade in lane very well as he is so squishy. I hate vsing karthus because you do a fight and you win then you see his ult. I would be ok with karthus if they either changed his passive or they made it so that while his passive was up he could not use his ultimate.

The only time it is ok vsing a karthus is when you are fizz or vlad, Because then you can jump on your staff or pool into blood.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lost 38 elo today because Ashe is a ****ty champ
> Ashe is either played by an awesome carry, or a noob
> I'm gonna stop ranking. Hopefully they reset elo and everything
> Sigh
> Saigon is on. Lemme support my fellow Vietnamese


vietnamese?! we no longer get along. lol jk.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> CLG just lost to swords so now its time to watch the *jokers vs dignitats.*
> Karthus really needs his farm and doesn't have a strong early game due to him not being able to trade in lane very well as he is so squishy. I hate vsing karthus because you do a fight and you win then you see his ult. I would be ok with karthus if they either changed his passive or they made it so that while his passive was up he could not use his ultimate.
> The only time it is ok vsing a karthus is when you are fizz or vlad, Because then you can jump on your staff or pool into blood.


I don't think Dig has was it takes.
If they lose, trust Scarra to make some cry baby excuse like they did with TSM


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lost 38 elo today because Ashe is a ****ty champ
> Ashe is either played by an awesome carry, or a noob
> I'm gonna stop ranking. Hopefully they reset elo and everything
> Sigh
> Saigon is on. Lemme support my fellow Vietnamese


My girlfriend is half Vietnamese. Even though she absolutely despises video games, she has sorta been paying attention.

Also, wow NA and EU are dropping the ball. Apparently the NA and EU servers haven't moved towards the insane early game that a lot of the Asian teams are showing.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> My girlfriend is half Vietnamese. Even though she absolutely despises video games, she has sorta been paying attention.
> Also, wow NA and EU are dropping the ball. Apparently the NA and EU servers haven't moved towards the insane early game that a lot of the Asian teams are showing.


I think you meant to say that NA and EU teams don't have the teamwork that Asian teams do. Asian teams constantly say that individual players in the other servers are better, but their teamwork is just far above that elsewhere.


----------



## hollowtek

good win for jokers!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lost 38 elo today because Ashe is a ****ty champ
> Ashe is either played by an awesome carry, or a noob
> I'm gonna stop ranking. Hopefully they reset elo and everything
> Sigh
> Saigon is on. Lemme support my fellow Vietnamese


LOL i'm viet too GG


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I think you meant to say that NA and EU teams don't have the teamwork that Asian teams do. Asian teams constantly say that individual players in the other servers are better, but their teamwork is just far above that elsewhere.


That's true too. I do think the problem is that the Asian teams are picking early game teams, where NA and EU are used to games being farmed out and late game champs being better. The Asian teams are just so aggressive early and NA and EU can't handle the change. M5 is considered aggressive early, but nowhere near as crazy. Just look at the number of kills at 5 and 10 minutes in this tournament. It is staggering. So much more than the past.

So yeah teamwork is a big issue, but the early game failing is just as big.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> good win for jokers!


A great match until jokers got so far ahead, then it was just brutal. The gf is happy though, so I can't complain


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> That's true too. I do think the problem is that the Asian teams are picking early game teams, where NA and EU are used to games being farmed out and late game champs being better. The Asian teams are just so aggressive early and NA and EU can't handle the change. M5 is considered aggressive early, but nowhere near as crazy. Just look at the number of kills at 5 and 10 minutes in this tournament. It is staggering. So much more than the past.
> So yeah teamwork is a big issue, but the early game failing is just as big.
> A great match until jokers got so far ahead, then it was just brutal. The gf is happy though, so I can't complain


Guess who is getting ... NEVERMIND
SJA has 2 ex-dota players, ofc they would win


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Guess who is getting ... NEVERMIND
> SJA has 2 ex-dota players, ofc they would win


I'll plead the fifth on that first part lol

I'm actually pulling for them. I always like the underdogs. I want to see em get CLG.eu here but it isn't looking too good.


----------



## Dehatitated

Here is a score update now that they have finished for the day.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Thats not updated^
This is the current standings


No shocked at dig getting stomped

Pumped for M5 vs iG

Picks for tomorrow

Frost vs TSM
Frost 2-1

M5 vs iG
M5 2-0


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Thats not updated^
> This is the current standings
> 
> No shocked at dig getting stomped
> Pumped for M5 vs iG
> Picks for tomorrow
> Frost vs TSM
> Frost 2-1
> M5 vs iG
> M5 2-0


It was the right one when I snipped it







.


----------



## Dehatitated

I just had an amazing game as chogath, I can't help but post this picture. At the start the enemy tried to invade our blue and they had such bad positioning we got 4 kills then and no deaths. We snowballed from there. Rammus kept ganking all the lanes except I just outlaned urgot so well because I went for mana pool and mana regen in masteries so I just kept going. I only recalled once and that was just after the 4 kills at the start. We got to almost 30 kills 0 deaths but then twitch's poison killed somone at low hp. When I finally died I sold my dorans ring and I had 5.5k gold to spend. The game wasn't even long enough for them to surrender







.

Is 101 cs at 18 minutes too low?


----------



## dipanzan

Here's one with Rammus, I'm still novice and learning the game. I'm still confused when to build what.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> 
> Here's one with Rammus, I'm still novice and learning the game. I'm still confused when to build what.


Nice, so many assists. For learning how to build people I can recommend either of these two sites. Use them as general builds if they have more ability power change it to more magic resistance, change it to whats needed etc.

http://www.mobafire.com/
http://www.solomid.net


----------



## TinDaDragon

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Jokers beat Dig. This is goooooood

Even though they didn't make it through, getting here was a big achievement.

I have a feeling one of the Korean teams is gonna win the tournament. Asians OP


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Jokers beat Dig. This is goooooood
> Even though they didn't make it through, getting here was a big achievement.
> I have a feeling one of the Korean teams is gonna win the tournament. Asians OP


Frost or M5 is my pick


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Jokers beat Dig. This is goooooood
> Even though they didn't make it through, getting here was a big achievement.
> I have a feeling one of the Korean teams is gonna win the tournament. Asians OP


Yeah, I feel like it's the Starcraft tournaments all over again, but in League of Legends. Koreans imba


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Nice, so many assists. For learning how to build people I can recommend either of these two sites. Use them as general builds if they have more ability power change it to more magic resistance, change it to whats needed etc.
> http://www.mobafire.com/
> http://www.solomid.net
> *http://leaguecraft.com/*


Fixed with one more site I think is worth mentioning, Leaguecraft.com . It allows you to construct different builds to to see what sort of AD, AP, CDR etc you will end up with when picking certain items, masteries and runes. Just click on the tools tab and select Champion Builder and customize to your hearts content.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Also wanted to mention, I've been playing an awful lot with Diana lately and am very happy with my build with her. It may not be the "standard" build most players use, but it works for me. That being said, I would really like some feedback as far as any possible changes I can make to it to make it better. Here is the link to my build:

http://leaguecraft.com/lnk/FZm










EDIT: Here is a screenshot of the last few games I had. The bottom highlighted game red was me just experimenting with the build on a custom game against bots. Before the flaming starts about playing against bots, I am fairly new to the game so I need all the practice I can get lol. The top highlighted game in red was my final game last night. Had an awesome team and I was on a roll. The game lasted almost an hour as both teams were pretty evenly matched, but I sneaked out of a teamfight to grab the first inhibitor in mid lane around the 35 minute mark and we just snowballed it from there. Killed baron 3 times in that match lol.

The black "x'd out game was just me screwing around on Tristana.


----------



## hollowtek

i'm going to with iG on this one lol. I know nothing about pro-LoL so it means nothing to me haha.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i'm going to with iG on this one lol. I know nothing about pro-LoL so it means nothing to me haha.


I don't know much about the pros either, the ones I do know/ watch are not in it so I'm going for najin swords because the name is cool







.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> That's true too. I do think the problem is that the Asian teams are picking early game teams, where NA and EU are used to games being farmed out and late game champs being better. The Asian teams are just so aggressive early and NA and EU can't handle the change. M5 is considered aggressive early, but nowhere near as crazy. Just look at the number of kills at 5 and 10 minutes in this tournament. It is staggering. So much more than the past.
> So yeah teamwork is a big issue, but the early game failing is just as big.


I'd say they only really get those kills because of their communication in lane. Theirs is just so much better than the pro NA and EU scene. They're always on the same page and other teams pay for it early because we seem to be doing our own things early unless a gank is coming.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Also wanted to mention, I've been playing an awful lot with Diana lately and am very happy with my build with her. It may not be the "standard" build most players use, but it works for me. That being said, I would really like some feedback as far as any possible changes I can make to it to make it better. Here is the link to my build:
> http://leaguecraft.com/lnk/FZm
> *snip*
> EDIT: Here is a screenshot of the last few games I had. The bottom highlighted game red was me just experimenting with the build on a custom game against bots. Before the flaming starts about playing against bots, I am fairly new to the game so I need all the practice I can get lol. The top highlighted game in red was my final game last night. Had an awesome team and I was on a roll. The game lasted almost an hour as both teams were pretty evenly matched, but I sneaked out of a teamfight to grab the first inhibitor in mid lane around the 35 minute mark and we just snowballed it from there. Killed baron 3 times in that match lol.
> The black "x'd out game was just me screwing around on Tristana.


Are you going mid on Diana or are you in the jungle?

Either way I would drop the Nashor's tooth and Hextech gunblade. Instead rush a Kage's lucky pick into a Death Fire Grasp, then a Rylai's Crystal Sceptor or Rabadon's Deathcap. If you need some tanky-ness before you can finish an item after one of these two, then grab a guardian angel or zhonya's hourglass. I would save a Lichbane for the end if you can make it to late game.

Learning to use a Death Fire Grasp on Diana will give you insane burst damage early, and lower the cooldown of your spells to help spam your Q. Long as you are landing Qs you will destroy an enemy. Started playing her myself and only time I can't carry my team is when every lane loses, but that is only natural haha.


----------



## Dehatitated

I have a question for all of you.

Cooldown reduction, how does it calculate, does it just take the total % off of the ability or does each piece stack on the last, so for example you buy 15% cdr boots then you buy a morello for 20% cdr does it do 20% less of whats already reduced or the actual time of the ability cd?


----------



## homer98

Cooldown affects the total time of the skill, so cooldown items add together, upto a maximum of 40%

So 15% cd boots, 20% morello = 35% cdr for all skills.

If you were to get a third item like Frozen heart or something, which is 15% or 20%(cant remember right now), you would only get 5% cdr from it for a max of 40%cdr


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Cooldown affects the total time of the skill, so cooldown items add together, upto a maximum of 40%
> So 15% cd boots, 20% morello = 35% cdr for all skills.
> If you were to get a third item like Frozen heart or something, which is 15% or 20%(cant remember right now), you would only get 5% cdr from it for a max of 40%cdr


That stinks that 40% is the max cd. I would not let 100% cd but I would allow higher then 40%. I used the league craft and made a good build for her that is 96% cdr but as 40% is cap =







.'

http://leaguecraft.com/builder/soraka/?items=117,91,105,118,140,76&level=18&masteries=1000000000000000000000000000000001031431400000031&fspells=true


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> That stinks that 40% is the max cd. I would not let 100% cd but I would allow higher then 40%. I used the league craft and made a good build for her that is 96% cdr but as 40% is cap =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .'
> http://leaguecraft.com/builder/soraka/?items=117,91,105,118,140,76&level=18&masteries=1000000000000000000000000000000001031431400000031&fspells=true


96%? 

I think it's fair with 40% Cooldown Cap. Anything higher, and it would just be too easy to abuse it with far too many AP mids.


----------



## homer98

Haha, 96% would be ridiculous. I think its at a good spot, makes it a viable stat to boost, but doesnt make or break a build depending what items you decide to use that game.

I haven't been very active in this thread, but will add some of you when I log in tonight, help some newer players out and enjoy some games !!

Would also recommend everyone check out the Season 2 championships like a few members have mentioned, even if you don't understand everything going on, the shoutcasters are for the most part pretty good and explain a lot of the reasons why certain things happen during the course of the game as well as the logic behind picks/bans.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> That stinks that 40% is the max cd. I would not let 100% cd but I would allow higher then 40%. I used the league craft and made a good build for her that is 96% cdr but as 40% is cap =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .'


Fear my 96% CD Karthus standing in base carrying the team with R! As fun as it would be, AP would break the game if they are able to get too much CD.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Fear my 96% CD Karthus standing in base carrying the team with R! As fun as it would be, AP would break the game if they are able to get too much CD.


This would make TF one of the most OP champs at 6. Ult, stun, Q, stun, Q, dead, ult, stun, Q, etc.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Fear my 96% CD Karthus standing in base carrying the team with R! As fun as it would be, AP would break the game if they are able to get too much CD.
> 
> 
> 
> This would make TF one of the most OP champs at 6. Ult, stun, Q, stun, Q, dead, ult, stun, Q, etc.
Click to expand...

How about Shen/Kayle/Trynda? D


----------



## rctrucker

After watching almost all of the matches yesterday, I will say that if TSM / M5 / CLG.eu can hold off the onslaught of low level fights and ganks, they will have a good chance of bringing home the championship.

I haven't seen any of the Asian teams fight as well as TSM or even M5 when it was 5v5.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> After watching almost all of the matches yesterday, I will say that if TSM / M5 / CLG.eu can hold off the onslaught of low level fights and ganks, they will have a good chance of bringing home the championship.
> I haven't seen any of the Asian teams fight as well as TSM or even M5 when it was 5v5.


Definitely their forte. My comments were geared towards previous matches, as I can't watch the stream from work.


----------



## homer98

Only caught the tail end of the stream yesterday, so I haven't seen a lot of the Asian early game aggressiveness. M5 should be able to handle it well since they usually have a pretty high tempo.

I have been following TSM a long time, which I hope they are successful, but it will be tough and only so much they can learn from just watching. Though TSM might have been preparing for some of the early game fights, definitely a lot of good games to watch today and tomorrow. First games today don't start for another hour.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Azubu vs TSM

There shall be blood


----------



## roninmedia

M5 playing like they know they are the favorites. Calm and collected.

I need some suggestions on a 6300 IP champ.

I'm pretty bad at AP/AD carries so my playstyle falls along the line of bruisers, support or junglers.

Bruisers/Tanks - Garen, Malphite, Nunu
Support - Blitzcrank, Soraka, Taric
Jungle - Amumu, Malphite, Jax


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I'm pretty bad at AP/AD carries so my playstyle falls along the line of bruisers, support or junglers.
> Bruisers/Tanks - Garen, Malphite, Nunu
> Support - Blitzcrank, Soraka, Taric
> Jungle - Amumu, Malphite, Jax


Save 1500IP and get Maokai.

Or buy Gragas (twice) and learn how to carry like a pro.


----------



## TinDaDragon

M5 too stronk

Eve ain't so useless now is she?

Bouta pick her up


----------



## NicksTricks007

I know this is a noob question and probably on the LoL forums somewhere but figured I'd ask here. Is there a way to key bind an item's Active? It's a PITA to select it with the mouse and I feel like I'm losing valuable time that could be spent on an ability.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I know this is a noob question and probably on the LoL forums somewhere but figured I'd ask here. Is there a way to key bind an item's Active? It's a PITA to select it with the mouse and I feel like I'm losing valuable time that could be spent on an ability.


Numerical keys 1-6 by default, corresponding to the item slot of the item.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I know this is a noob question and probably on the LoL forums somewhere but figured I'd ask here. Is there a way to key bind an item's Active? It's a PITA to select it with the mouse and I feel like I'm losing valuable time that could be spent on an ability.


For any spot in your inventory with items with a use or activation, like zhonya, potions and wards you can press the numbers 1-6 depending on the slot. That is why if you look at the inventories of the pros they have most of their items in 4-6 because 1-3 are easier to get to.


----------



## TheOddOne

TPA playing so well


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I know this is a noob question and probably on the LoL forums somewhere but figured I'd ask here. Is there a way to key bind an item's Active? It's a PITA to select it with the mouse and I feel like I'm losing valuable time that could be spent on an ability.


It already is. Whatever item slot it's in, it's your active







So everything from 1-6.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> TPA playing so well


Beat da Najin Swords. I was surprised.

Kudos to dem


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Fear my 96% CD Karthus standing in base carrying the team with R! As fun as it would be, AP would break the game if they are able to get too much CD.


The more op champion would be soraka. She spams her r so nobody ever gets low hp.

NOOOO najin sword just lost to taipei assassins, I'm not saying anything at all because it was a good game (I only woke up to see the big end team fight) but having shen, blitzcrank, anivia, with ezreal and skarner is one big composition that is cruel in itself.

Time to watch tsm v azubu frost. I can't wait I don't know much about the teams but people say it will be good, and they say azubu frost's support player is one of the best out there. As I have been playing a bit of soraka recently I am excited







.

Edit: After they stop casting for today as I'm in Australia I will watch the m5 games vs invictus, were they good?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> The more op champion would be soraka. She spams her r so nobody ever gets low hp.
> NOOOO najin sword just lost to taipei assassins, I'm not saying anything at all because it was a good game (I only woke up to see the big end team fight) but having shen, blitzcrank, anivia, with ezreal and skarner is one big composition that is cruel in itself.
> Time to watch tsm v azubu frost. I can't wait I don't know much about the teams but people say it will be good, and they say azubu frost's support player is one of the best out there. As I have been playing a bit of soraka recently I am excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Edit: After they stop casting for today as I'm in Australia I will watch the m5 games vs invictus, were they good?


The M5 game was really close. M5 was down early game, but came back with a win 2-0


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> The more op champion would be soraka. She spams her r so nobody ever gets low hp.
> NOOOO najin sword just lost to taipei assassins, I'm not saying anything at all because it was a good game (I only woke up to see the big end team fight) but having shen, blitzcrank, anivia, with ezreal and skarner is one big composition that is cruel in itself.
> Time to watch tsm v azubu frost. I can't wait I don't know much about the teams but people say it will be good, and they say azubu frost's support player is one of the best out there. As I have been playing a bit of soraka recently I am excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Edit: After they stop casting for today as I'm in Australia I will watch the m5 games vs invictus, were they good?


Invictus was aggressive early in both games, stealing first blood in both games, but M5 stayed calm and collected and got decisive wins by getting Dragon several times.
in a series of team battles and getting Baron after a team battle win.

Alex roamed freely with Evelyn in Game 1 so Invictus banned Evelyn in Game 2, so Alex went Zilean and faced Ryze in middle lane. If I remember, he went 8/3 in game 1 and 5/1 in game 2.


----------



## bigal1542

Well now that TSM is down 0-1, I have a feeling that we are 30 minutes from NA being done at the tournament. Home teams fail


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Well now that TSM is down 0-1, I have a feeling that we are 30 minutes from NA being done at the tournament. Home teams fail


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TinDaDragon

TSM lost

I iz sad...


----------



## Dehatitated

Team Solo Squid lost, this video explains what happened to them.
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DoHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Man, Dyrus. Playing really below his normal skill level in the Frost game

Also, Dyrus in trouble for leaking strats?

And once again. Tipical Dig


----------



## andyroo89

Can anyone give me the updated scores? been at college and went to work.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Can anyone give me the updated scores? been at college and went to work.


The LoL Site:
http://tournaments.leagueoflegends.com/s2-world-championship/article/world-playoffs-day-two-recap

And lolking, who has a really good setup going. Click the matches at the bottom to see the info
http://www.lolking.net/

All the NA teams looked like a joke compared to the others. There were rumors that CLG was sloughing off, but most people had hopes for TSM, but damn did Frost show them who was boss.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Asians op man

Just bought Garen for 450 IP. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Enfuria

Hey guys, I have started a little OCN ranked team and we are looking for talented players. Add me on League my Summoner name is Enfuria. We are going to be setting up a game schedule.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enfuria*
> 
> Hey guys, I have started a little OCN ranked team and we are looking for talented players. Add me on League my Summoner name is Enfuria. We are going to be setting up a game schedule.


We tried 2 OCN teams

Both have failed


----------



## TheOddOne

Dig so bad


----------



## OkanG

If I were on NA..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Rooting for M5 and CLG EU now

WOOT WOOT


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Asians op man
> Just bought Garen for 450 IP. Anyone else see this?


Garen was reduced to 450 IP last month from his price of 1350 IP. Love using him even though he has a few weaknesses.

Looking for another champ that fits my playstyle like this.


----------



## TinDaDragon

450IP garen

Time to buy Teemo


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Dig so bad


Digs excuses make them so bad.
can't admit they played bad, or that they've been outplayed.
Always something

Not professional at all IMO

Just incase anyone missed Dyrus' AMA
http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/111092/dyrus_season_2_finals_aftermath_amaconclusions/

Really think Regi is the only member of TSM who won't admit defeat properly.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Also,
Regi retired

predict Xpecial mid now


----------



## TheOddOne

Best tournament of 2012


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

terrible stream is terrible


----------



## TinDaDragon

I'm ap carry for TSM


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Thats cute


----------



## Ali67219

I think TSM is gonna be horrible now


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I don't think that.
If Xpecial is the new mid.
They will be just as good if not better

if you watch his stream.
Hes a very powerful player in every lane
From what we've seen from Xpecial Vs Regi mid lane
Xpecial has beaten him every time


----------



## Ali67219

Ya but i say reginald was like the best team player and also as they said the play caller which will be hard getting used to a new one. Also xpecial does not have nearly enough practice in compwtitive play and does not know other ap mids as well.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya but i say reginald was like the best team player and also as they said the play caller which will be hard getting used to a new one. Also xpecial does not have nearly enough practice in compwtitive play and does not know other ap mids as well.


xpecial is just a rumor isn't it? Atleast I thought.









as always:


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya but i say reginald was like the best team player and also as they said the play caller which will be hard getting used to a new one. Also xpecial does not have nearly enough practice in compwtitive play and does not know other ap mids as well.


....
Xpecial has had plenty of high elo AP mid experiences
But I guess you don't think that matters right?

And FYI He used to be and AP mid for Defy All Odds

But how is Xpecial suppost to get that practice without doing it








Just because it hasn't happened yet
Doesn't mean he would play bad.


----------



## TheOddOne

Xpecial was AP carry before he joined TSM, so I think they will get NhatN for support, and Xpecial mid, gg TSM


----------



## rogueblade

wow who is that chic


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> xpecial is just a rumor isn't it? Atleast I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always:


She would be an awesome cosplay girl for Katarina, no?


----------



## Lhino

We had such an amazing Caitlyn cosplay at rAge expo this year. If only I took a picture to show you guys.


----------



## TinDaDragon

So what's this problem with AZF cheating by looking at the screen?

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2653250


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> So what's this problem with AZF cheating by looking at the screen?
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2653250


And WE aswell
http://de.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/113h63/tpa_frost_tsm_we_ig_cheating_proof/
Honestly
I don't think it would have made a whole lot of difference in the TSM vs Frost game.
Even if TSM got that level 1 kill on Azubus support like they were going for
Frost would have came out mid game just like in game 2 where TSM smashed out a huge lead start game and still fell behind in the end

It's just the fact Riot isn't doing much about it even though this is their largest event

Regi speaking about it




Another from Oddone


----------



## TinDaDragon

I am now at an all time low

1200~ ELO

The losing streak carried onto normals as well

GAH. Anyone wants to play for me?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I am now at an all time low
> 1200~ ELO
> The losing streak carried onto normals as well
> GAH. Anyone wants to play for me?


i'm not even at 30 yet and have had a bad losing streak.. i swear i get matched with some of the worst ppl ever


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


Knew it.


----------



## Nemesis158

one of my best games ever, last night:


----------



## jach11

Just started playing. Hopefully ill get a little better as time passes


----------



## BeastRider

Hey guys. Just wanted everyone to know how much I suck at this game lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanted everyone to know how much I suck at this game lol.


or showing a screenshot of how good you did in a game, and passively brag about saying how much you suck at this game. Either way works.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> or showing a screenshot of how good you did in a game, and passively brag about saying how much you suck at this game. Either way works.


Andy knows


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> one of my best games ever, last night:


Pretty good for a new player. It is kinda odd how you are playing AP Soraka, not very common at all.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> xpecial is just a rumor isn't it? Atleast I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always:


Andy all I'm gonna say is 15 will get ya 20


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Pretty good for a new player. It is kinda odd how you are playing AP Soraka, not very common at all.


Not common?

AP soraka wrecks most, if not, all of the current meta mid


----------



## TheOddOne

I know a counter to Soraka though


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I know a counter to Soraka though


AP tryndamere worked well a few days ago







Thought he was a troll but the lad finished with stats around 16/2/10 or something


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> AP tryndamere worked well a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought he was a troll but the lad finished with stats around 16/2/10 or something


\

Da heal


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya but i say reginald was like the best team player and also as they said the play caller which will be hard getting used to a new one. Also xpecial does not have nearly enough practice in compwtitive play and does not know other ap mids as well.
> 
> 
> 
> xpecial is just a rumor isn't it? Atleast I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always:
Click to expand...

By far the cutest girl i have ever seen. My heart skipped a beat. Wow just wow. She is...i'm lost for words. I just want to look at her all day, if she was my girlfriend i wouldn't even want to have sex with her, she is that cute.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Not common?
> AP soraka wrecks most, if not, all of the current meta mid


I know its good but people never use it even though she can beat almost everyone


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Andy knows


>go shaco
>easy win
>play shaco 10 games in a row
>match history shows nothing but wins.

Yes, I know.

@Brian: I never said I would do anything like that to her.

unce unce


----------



## TinDaDragon

Climbin from 1200 ELO

Feels like a baus


----------



## rogueblade

Still no word on who the chic is so I can google creep her?


----------



## Auraixa

Its all about Urgot jungle and Nocturne Support.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Auraixa*
> 
> Its all about Urgot jungle and Nocturne Support.


That's so last year


----------



## pangolinman

How 2 CS as morde.
Lrn from da Pro


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> How 2 CS as morde.
> Lrn from da Pro


that is how I feel when I farm with him.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Still no word on who the chic is so I can google creep her?


Please tell me who it is


----------



## bigal1542

For the chick with the mittens, cuter if you ask me: Most info I could find is that she is a Model for Colgate toothpaste. Searching more at the moment.

Using my pathetic stalking skills for the first one.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For the chick with the mittens, *cuter if you ask me*: Most info I could find is that she is a Model for Colgate toothpaste. Searching more at the moment.
> Using my pathetic stalking skills for the first one.


No way.







It's just cause she got mittens. Mittens are a cuteness enhancer.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> No way.


Personal prefs haha

As for the one you guys are drooling over lol

This is the photographer:
http://500px.com/isicreate

Will post or edit as I find more info.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Oh btw, i applied to join. Actually been playing LoL since beta stages, just couldn't be bothered applying since everytime i saw this thread pop up i was on my phone.









I generally don't do clubs aswell. I guess the cuteness captured meh.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Oh btw, i applied to join. Actually been playing LoL since beta stages, just couldn't be bothered applying since everytime i saw this thread pop up i was on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't do clubs aswell. I guess the cuteness captured meh.


We're pretty chill here, just join the OCN LoL chat in the client and get some matches in. From who I have played with, it's an awesome group.

Its too late tonight and I gotta get up early, I'm stopping at finding the photographer lol, if someone understands the language that it is in, it would prolly be easier for them


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> We're pretty chill here, just join the OCN LoL chat in the client and get some matches in. From who I have played with, it's an awesome group.
> Its too late tonight and I gotta get up early, I'm stopping at finding the photographer lol, if someone understands the language that it is in, it would prolly be easier for them


Could just ask andy. God dammit andy just tell us!


----------



## Dehatitated

Soraka going ap is good but not the new meta, the real new meta is Jayce or rammus jungle or even, both jungling doing a double jungle. Knock up, taunt, knock back and slow all without any summoner spells.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Soraka going ap is good but not the new meta, the real new meta is Jayce or rammus jungle or even, both jungling doing a double jungle. Knock up, taunt, knock back and slow all without any summoner spells.


I haven't seen a Rammus for ages. Neither have I seen a Jayce jungle. He's really strong top though. No comments on Rammus


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> xpecial is just a rumor isn't it? Atleast I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always:


TELL US ANDY!!!!! She is gorgeous and wow she would make a rediculous Kat cosplay lol.

Her eyes just make you melt. My guess is Turkish somewhere in her ancestry, same exact eyes as a friend of mine. Other similarities in the face, but my friend has that natural tan look being pure Turkish.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I haven't seen a Rammus for ages. Neither have I seen a Jayce jungle. He's really strong top though. No comments on Rammus


Jayce just doesn't have the clear times, gap closers, or CC to be as effective as junglers like Maokai, Lee Sin, or Nocturne. On Rammus, don't be surprised if people start to bring him back eventually. Lautemortis on LgN talked very highly of Rammus several months ago, and confirmed him as viable when my friend and I talked with him at MLG Raleigh. The big thing is just finding the composition. Rammus has crazy gank potential in that he can gank one lane and start ganking the next faster than anyone.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Could just ask andy. God dammit andy just tell us!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> TELL US ANDY!!!!! She is gorgeous and wow she would make a rediculous Kat cosplay lol.
> Her eyes just make you melt. My guess is Turkish somewhere in her ancestry, same exact eyes as a friend of mine. Other similarities in the face, but my friend has that natural tan look being pure Turkish.


Makes me feel like I am in high school. I have to cite my sources









same girl as earlier. different pic.


----------



## TheOddOne

Andy do you have a fetish with freckles ?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Andy do you have a fetish with freckles ?


I thought that had already been established... Redhead, freckles and under 18!


----------



## homer98

Anyone else very disappointed with how Season 2 championships went this past weekend?

biggest event of the year and they fail miserably, with the game issues, player/team cheating and such.

On a brighter note though, from the matches that everyone did see, anything stand out? A unique champion build/playstyle? Certain team tactics? Learn anything useful?


----------



## hollowtek

I know you guys will love this *one*.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Andy do you have a fetish with freckles ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I thought that had already been established... Redhead, freckles and under 18!


doesn't even need to be a redhead, freckles will do it for me.

not under 18, I don't do that.







I prefer over 18 thank you very much. She is one of my personal favorite dyed redheads.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Makes me feel like I am in high school. I have to cite my sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same girl as earlier. different pic.


Cant be the same girl. Her bone structure looks different and the one in the pic I quoted seems to be a brunette naturally.


----------



## TinDaDragon

After 3 straight ranked wins, I'm out of 1200 ELO

DAYUMMMMM. Never knew it was so easy


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> doesn't even need to be a redhead, freckles will do it for me.
> not under 18, I don't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer over 18 thank you very much.


I'm just giving you a hard time







. I never doubted for a minute that they were under 18. Although, I have wondered if one or two of them turned 18 the day the photo was taken







. So far, all of the pics you have posted on league of redheads have been done well.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Anyone else very disappointed with how Season 2 championships went this past weekend?
> biggest event of the year and they fail miserably, with the game issues, player/team cheating and such.
> On a brighter note though, from the matches that everyone did see, anything stand out? A unique champion build/playstyle? Certain team tactics? Learn anything useful?


Believe they wrote an apology, stating that they were DDoS'd, and will be doing a few double IP days after the event is over. If you have seen the video ReginaId posted on the issue of Frost cheating, he doesn't seem to think that it was intentional but a natural reaction to the confusion of the pause (only natural to look around at your team when something unexpected occurs). In this case, if it wasn't intentional, it just highlights the need for Riot to prevent the teams from seeing the screens.

Whether this would have changed things we'll never know, but it has the strong potential to have changed the tides of the game as the snowball from that early kill would have done wonders for the game. All in all most matches have been fantastic, from what I've heard or seen, and issues were caused by the scumbags who find it fun to DDoS a company's server. Employees there work some incredibly long hours compared to most patrons playing their game, myself included, and continually get pooped on. While I know your post wasn't bashing them hard it is still quite critical of a relatively new company that is introducing a new form of entertainment to North America on a large scale. We all know it has been around, but no one has brought this large of an American audience into the esports scene and there are bound to be hiccups.

I would say they handled it all quite well for how big of an issue this all could have been. I mean they brought in food for all the fans in attendance due to the wait caused by the DDoS, they are doing the IP boost for fans who were watching the stream, and am sure they will look into making next year's event even better.

To acknowledge your brighter note, I did love seeing Alex playing Eve and dominating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I'm just giving you a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never doubted for a minute that they were under 18. Although, I have wondered if one or two of them turned 18 the day the photo was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So far, all of the pics you have posted on league of redheads have been done well.


Agreed. It just requires me to scroll by quickly while at work though


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Cant be the same girl. Her bone structure looks different and the one in the pic I quoted seems to be a brunette naturally.


no, these two.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> xpecial is just a rumor isn't it? Atleast I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always:


Congrats on having derailed the thread. I'd like to see a photo of her with zero post-processing. That skin is unnatural.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> On a brighter note though, from the matches that everyone did see, anything stand out? A unique champion build/playstyle? Certain team tactics? Learn anything useful?



You can never buy enough wards as support or jungler.
The jungler should buy almost as many wards as the support.
Whenever you walk by a spot that isn't warded, and should be, put a ward down.
Early Oracle's works better on the jungler than the support.
Freezing the lane near your turret isn't mandatory. You can be pushed as long as you have vision and are wary of ganks.
Take red, blue, and dragon as often as you can.
Playing passively won't win you the game. Rather, play to the limit of your skill with your champion, and to the situation.
You need to coordinate with your team, and push your advantage when you have it in order to snowball and win.
Various ward placements.
I'll probably add more as I think of them later.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Congrats on having derailed the thread. I'd like to see a photo of her with zero post-processing. That skin is unnatural.
> 
> You can never buy enough wards as support or jungler.
> The jungler should buy almost as many wards as the support.
> Whenever you walk by a spot that isn't warded, and should be, put a ward down.
> Early Oracle's works better on the jungler than the support.
> Freezing the lane near your turret isn't mandatory. You can be pushed as long as you have vision and are wary of ganks.
> Take red, blue, and dragon as often as you can.
> Playing passively won't win you the game. Rather, play to the limit of your skill with your champion, and to the situation.
> You need to coordinate with your team, and push your advantage when you have it in order to snowball and win.
> Various ward placements.
> I'll probably add more as I think of them later.


If people keep quoting my pics then ya it will get derailed. lawl


----------



## TheOddOne

He's giving you a HARD time Andy


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> He's giving you a HARD time Andy


Anyone else play solo top Sion? I have been playing couple of games with him and doing ok.

If anyone does play solo top sion do you go AD or AP?

Hehehe:


----------



## TinDaDragon

Back down to 1270~

I don't get why the duo bot lanes never work. It's like they lose, and then they won't recover


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Back down to 1270~
> I don't get why the duo bot lanes never work. It's like they lose, and then they won't recover


Whenever me and my friend duo bot, we own so hard its not even funny


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


above is not the same as below. Brown eyes vs green and different facial structure. Granted the girl above has had a lot of editing done to the picture as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Hehe daayyyuuumm!

OT : Want to get better at jungle now.


----------



## Darkling5499

ingame is same as OCN username, play on NA (~1340 ELO) and EUNE (lvl 20ish). normally play Top, Support, or Jungle. Favorite champs would have to be Cho'gath, Soraka, and Nocturne.

looking forward to seeing you guys in chat


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> ingame is same as OCN username, play on NA (~1340 ELO) and EUNE (lvl 20ish). normally play Top, Support, or Jungle. Favorite champs would have to be Cho'gath, Soraka, and Nocturne.
> looking forward to seeing you guys in chat


Are you a good support? I wanna duo with you.

Hit me up. Same IGN


----------



## OkanG

Just joined the dark side called DoTa 2









Many different things to get used to, so damn complicated. Now I understand why people call League of Legends noobproof.. It's so much easier to start playing than DoTa.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just joined the dark side called DoTa 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many different things to get used to, so damn complicated. Now I understand why people call League of Legends noobproof.. It's so much easier to start playing than DoTa.


And it is why Dota2 will never be as big as LoL.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Are you a good support? I wanna duo with you.
> Hit me up. Same IGN


i'm a good AGGRESSIVE support. while my favorite is soraka, my best is definately leona or janna. i hate sustain / poke comps. so if you play caitlyn, we'll never be friends.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm a good AGGRESSIVE support. while my favorite is soraka, my best is definately leona or janna. i hate sustain / poke comps. so if you play caitlyn, we'll never be friends.


lol. You've never played with an aggressive Caitlyn? I feel you've missed out on a little piece of League, Caitlyn/Taric used to be a very aggressive lane early with the stun/trap combo and Cait's passive. Could 100 to 0 most supports and carries if you did it right.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> above is not the same as below. Brown eyes vs green and different facial structure. Granted the girl above has had a lot of editing done to the picture as well.
> Hehe daayyyuuumm!
> OT : Want to get better at jungle now.


Just stop. The first picture you linked I wasn't talking about that.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm a good AGGRESSIVE support. while my favorite is soraka, my best is definately leona or janna. i hate sustain / poke comps. so if you play caitlyn, we'll never be friends.


If you played with a sustain cait, she's doin it wrong


----------



## hollowtek

Hahah! I just had the biggest dominion troll team ever. We all played mobile champs with traps, with the exception of fiora. Team consisted of teemo, maokai, shaco, and i played as nid. All I can say is, backdooring was TOO easy. they simply couldnt keep up.


----------



## burksdb

annoyed... tried installing League on a Ramdisk and i'm still getting out loaded.... actually my speeds didn't really increase


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> annoyed... tried installing League on a Ramdisk and i'm still getting out loaded.... actually my speeds didn't really increase


Why?

I don't think load time matters on LoL. It's not like everyone else gets in before and outfarm you for like 2 mins.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Why?
> I don't think load time matters on LoL. It's not like everyone else gets in before and outfarm you for like 2 mins.


I think he means the loading screen after the lobby.I always find myself being first


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I think he means the loading screen after the lobby.I always find myself being first


That's what I was talking about. Everyone else has to wait for that one person.

I swear, some people still use dial-up or something man


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Why?
> I don't think load time matters on LoL. It's not like everyone else gets in before and outfarm you for like 2 mins.


meh dosent mean i dont want to be the fastest







.... i did think i would see a difference in load time between my ssd and a ramdisk though and it was pretty much exact.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> I think he means the loading screen after the lobby.I always find myself being first


yup.... i wanna be 1st...

Damn this site and E-Peen


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's what I was talking about. Everyone else has to wait for that one person.
> I swear, some people still use dial-up or something man


You haven't seen Jach load lol but anyways the loading matters on how fast your computer is not your internet, your internet is the ping.


----------



## maple_leafs182

man, any1 else watching the world championships? that m5...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maple_leafs182*
> 
> man, any1 else watching the world championships? that m5...


Ya, I was just watching it. NOW DERAIL!!


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I havent been on this forum since July 18 had 1210 post to catch up on (not going to) and the first thing I see is andy there with the pic lol so yea... championships interesting.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Man game 2 M5 vs TPA

Dat level 1 team fight


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Man game 2 M5 vs TPA
> Dat level 1 team fight


that was a crazy fight...idk what m5 was doing


----------



## TrustKill

I love when people complain and call eyefinity/surround "cheating" or "hacking." Like... yeeeaaaa, I can see more *fog of war* than you, awesome









If anything, all it does is allow you to be a little more lazy. You can still see just as much as anyone else can, just don't have to move your camera around as much. People just need to learn to pay attention to minimap and it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ya, I was just watching it. NOW DERAIL!!


She's blue.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> If you played with a sustain cait, she's doin it wrong


before the countless soraka / sustain nerfs, playing an outlast comp with soraka / cait was extremely overpowered. neither of you ever ran out of mana, and cait had the ability to spam her Q and W with impunity.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> And it is why Dota2 will never be as big as LoL.


???
Vote ban


----------



## TinDaDragon

I went on the LoL website to see the result

M5 lost the last game :|

CLG.eu lost as well, idk why. I only see 2 games. AZF and CLG each won one


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Just stop. The first picture you linked I wasn't talking about that.


So you are going to come in here, derail the thread, tell me im wrong and to stop. Awesome, what a great member and contributor to this forum and thread. I asked you who that was and you said it was the same girl.

OT : I really need to stop being so lazy and look up the youtube videos of these games lol. Keep forgetting by the time I get home from work and just end up playing WoW.


----------



## Dehatitated

I will guarantee you that I won't be able to watch the stream for the finals for the summoner icon code. I will be away at someone else's house and I am in Australia so I wake up around when they stop streaming. So can one of you please write down the code for me? I want that riven skin, I saw a sneak peek of it, it's blue and godly.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I will guarantee you that I won't be able to watch the stream for the finals for the summoner icon code. I will be away at someone else's house and I am in Australia so I wake up around when they stop streaming. So can one of you please write down the code for me? I want that riven skin, I saw a sneak peek of it, it's blue and godly.


I screen cap all the games.

I'll PM you when I have it


----------



## homer98

Interesting little graph I saw, any opinions?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> So you are going to come in here, derail the thread, tell me im wrong and to stop. Awesome, what a great member and contributor to this forum and thread. I asked you who that was and you said it was the same girl.
> OT : I really need to stop being so lazy and look up the youtube videos of these games lol. Keep forgetting by the time I get home from work and just end up playing WoW.


First picture I do not know who that is. You compared the first image to the second and third image. The second and third image were the two I was talking about when I said the same girl that I posted earlier. I guess it was context on my part.

Magariz, pls. I posted one of my best redheads, and I barely derailed this thread. I think I am safe. BTW I was doing this a long time ago, and no one seemed to care. if you want source to anyone I post you can always pm me too.









SO, I was watching the tournament last night, and I kept hearing beeps, I thought that sounds like construction work is going on. When it transitions to the commentators I see construction vehicles in the background. :|

beep x9001


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> First picture I do not know who that is. You compared the first image to the second and third image. The second and third image were the two I was talking about when I said the same girl that I posted earlier. I guess it was context on my part.
> Magariz, pls. I posted one of my best redheads, and I barely derailed this thread. I think I am safe. BTW I was doing this a long time ago, and no one seemed to care. if you want source to anyone I post you can always pm me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I was watching the tournament last night, and I kept hearing beeps, I thought that sounds like construction work is going on. When it transitions to the commentators I see construction vehicles in the background. :|
> beep x9001


I heard Riot organizes best tourneys


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I heard Riot organizes best tourneys


I know right?!


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrustKill*
> 
> I love when people complain and call eyefinity/surround "cheating" or "hacking." Like... yeeeaaaa, I can see more *fog of war* than you, awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, all it does is allow you to be a little more lazy. You can still see just as much as anyone else can, just don't have to move your camera around as much. People just need to learn to pay attention to minimap and it wouldn't be a problem.


I don't think I ever got LoL to work with my surround set-up; maybe I'll have to have another go at it. I've found that surround isn't good on anything but first-person games anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> First picture I do not know who that is. You compared the first image to the second and third image. The second and third image were the two I was talking about when I said the same girl that I posted earlier. I guess it was context on my part.
> Magariz, pls. I posted one of my best redheads, and I barely derailed this thread. I think I am safe. BTW I was doing this a long time ago, and no one seemed to care. if you want source to anyone I post you can always pm me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I was watching the tournament last night, and I kept hearing beeps, I thought that sounds like construction work is going on. When it transitions to the commentators I see construction vehicles in the background. :|
> beep x9001


It took me a while to figure that one out as well. I was on Mumble with a friend; I thought it was him, and he thought it was me


----------



## Darkling5499

[SPOILERS]

holy crap, after game 1 TA just had their way with M5. i'm glad they figured out M5's gimmick early on (running a protect me comp) and used it against them to absolutely dominate them in games 2 and 3.


----------



## andyroo89

I barely play ADC, and I am wanting to help increase my cs which ADC champ would you recommend for a beginner? After couple games as corki a while back I did pretty well. Just looking for other ADC to try.

Have this girls deviant art page. If interest pm me, and I will give it to ya.


----------



## Darkling5499

if you're just looking to get better at CS, make a custom game and just practice with the champion you prefer. everyone's AA is a little bit different in terms of smoothness.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I barely play ADC, and I am wanting to help increase my cs which ADC champ would you recommend for a beginner? After couple games as corki a while back I did pretty well. Just looking for other ADC to try.
> Have this girls deviant art page. If interest pm me, and I will give it to ya.


Graves has a fairly high base AD, and smooth AA animation. If you want an easy time CSing in lane, Graves starting Doran's Blade is about as easy as it gets. In addition, his W+Q combo will clear creep waves rather fast at around level 7.

He's also resilient for an AD carry due to his passive, so you can be confident standing near the waves, and ready to win in any trades you may take part in.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Graves has a fairly high base AD, and smooth AA animation. If you want an easy time CSing in lane, Graves starting Doran's Blade is about as easy as it gets. In addition, his W+Q combo will clear creep waves rather fast at around level 7.
> He's also resilient for an AD carry due to his passive, so you can be confident standing near the waves, and ready to win in any trades you may take part in.


Never ever start with a Dorans unless you have a good sustain support.

You WILL get ganked.

But yea, graves is easy to play, caitlyn, sivir, mf are the ones I recommend for adc. Ezreal is just...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ezreal is just...


Overpowered. The word you're looking for, is overpowered.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Never ever start with a Dorans unless you have a good sustain support.
> You WILL get ganked.
> But yea, graves is easy to play, caitlyn, sivir, mf are the ones I recommend for adc. Ezreal is just...


lol I learned it the hard way. I bought Graves, but I'm thinking of refunding and getting Ezreal. I dunno I just love his "Arcane Shift", what nifty little escape tool, almost like a built-in flash.









Any suggestions would be nice though, I like playing AD. Though I'm bored playing with only Ashe.


----------



## hollowtek

yo dawg. so i heard you like redheads:


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> yo dawg. so i heard you like redheads:


nice.. looks pink imo.


----------



## thorian88

http://www.twitch.tv/bsup_

I stream here lol / if anyone wants to watch!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I barely play ADC, and I am wanting to help increase my cs which ADC champ would you recommend for a beginner? After couple games as corki a while back I did pretty well. Just looking for other ADC to try.
> Have this girls deviant art page. If interest pm me, and I will give it to ya.


Hey that's the girl I told you about.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hey that's the girl I told you about.


MHM


----------



## Bastyn99

Damn, Renekton is such a beast, he just wont go down.


----------



## Samurai707

I love Ez, he makes the game even more fast paced for the player because you are jumping everywhere and firing skill shots like crazy all the time.
Bought pulsefire for funsies when it came out too, not sorry about it.

Sent from my S3 [blazer rom] on Tapatalk


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I barely play ADC, and I am wanting to help increase my cs which ADC champ would you recommend for a beginner? After couple games as corki a while back I did pretty well. Just looking for other ADC to try.


Graves is good as I'm sure you've seen from a couple of the games you've played with me and Ezreal is of course a good one to learn. I don't have Ez yet but for cs I seem to do better with Corki due to his passive giving true damage (10% of your AD I do believe). All three are excellent champs depending on which one fits the rest of your team comp best


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> yo dawg. so i heard you like redheads:


Definitely pink dyed hair but still looks awesome


----------



## TinDaDragon

Why does low elo ppl blame so much?

Throws games, blames other lanes and jungler

Meh


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Why does low elo ppl blame so much?
> Throws games, blames other lanes and jungler
> Meh


thats elo hell for ya


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> thats elo hell for ya


lol, that happens at 1500s too


----------



## TinDaDragon

Dayummm

Katarina is so good

Bouta pick her up


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Graves is good as I'm sure you've seen from a couple of the games you've played with me and Ezreal is of course a good one to learn. I don't have Ez yet but for cs I seem to do better with Corki due to his passive giving true damage (10% of your AD I do believe). All three are excellent champs depending on which one fits the rest of your team comp best


For CS, Corki, he can just mow them down, though Ez is generally the best ADC in the game right now, he is just hard to play really well.


----------



## Ali67219

So I just played a ranked 5v5 game with my friends in a team. Guess who I end up versing? An OCN team







Was a very nice match and those of you from that team who were in it, GJ it was a tough game. Very fun


----------



## jacuzzi

Whats up everyone, im new to the forums. Have been playing LoL for years. Favorite champs : Mordekaiser, Irelia, Hecarim, Annie.
How's end of Season rating climbing for everyone?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacuzzi*
> 
> Whats up everyone, im new to the forums. Have been playing LoL for years. Favorite champs : Mordekaiser, Irelia, Hecarim, Annie.
> How's end of Season rating climbing for everyone?


Welcome to the OCN forums







I do not really care for the end of the season rating climbing its really too late to get very much elo now.


----------



## dipanzan

I don't know what to make of this. Such a sad game, if we only had some meaningful players and if Ashe hadn't left.







Vayne was engaging Khazix all the time going alone, and it's so hard to taunt him since he goes invisible and leap and then invis again.


----------



## hollowtek

lol damn 44 kills!


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> lol damn 44 kills!


lol he played really well. In team fights, he only engaged the squishy(s) using that leap thingy and then going invis again and then again jumping in.
Out of those 6 deaths, where I taunted him going with powerball and then using my ulti and chasing him down like mad.


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

hi everyone,
been playing lol for a while if anyone wants to play just hit me up i've got a 1000+wins so if anyone wants to play my summoner name is the same as my ocn name
my mains are Wukong solo top, malphite, jungle amumu, everywhere nunu, mid kassadin, mid vlad, have nearly every champ so i can play almost any role that you need me to play, i prefer solo top but anywhere is good








i wont be able to play for a while as i have my finals exams coming up and my internet is **** but when those 2 problems pan out ill be ready to play


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilencedsTomasz*
> 
> hi everyone,
> been playing lol for a while if anyone wants to play just hit me up i've got a 1000+wins so if anyone wants to play my summoner name is the same as my ocn name
> my mains are Wukong solo top, malphite, jungle amumu, *everywhere nunu*, mid kassadin, mid vlad, have nearly every champ so i can play almost any role that you need me to play, i prefer solo top but anywhere is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be able to play for a while as i have my finals exams coming up and my internet is **** but when those 2 problems pan out ill be ready to play


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol, that happens at 1500s too


Happens at the 1700's too


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Happens at the 1700's too


It's everywhere :O


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


do you want me to explain my everywhere nunu?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilencedsTomasz*
> 
> do you want me to explain my everywhere nunu?


Yes, yes he does

Anyways, I think TPA can pull it off vs AF


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

well everywhere nunu is just me being able to play nunu anywhere : jungle nunu, mid nunu ,solo top nunu, bot support nunu, as well frequently ganking with him


----------



## SinX7

Here is the Championship Riven skin code! Good for 24 hours!

521337


----------



## GekzOverlord

Summoner Icon Code










521337
reedeem at - bit.ly/lolriven

edit: Durp! beaten to the punch


----------



## markomann

am i the only one that cant redeem it?


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markomann*
> 
> am i the only one that cant redeem it?


I'm still trying to redeem it LOL


----------



## markomann

i can get into the page on chrome but when i click submit it just says it cant connect to woombox.com


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markomann*
> 
> i can get into the page on chrome but when i click submit it just says it cant connect to woombox.com


same


----------



## markomann

either they should fix quickly or extend the time until theyve fixed it


----------



## SilencedsTomasz

its fixed now


----------



## markomann

working now, although i havent gotten it yet


----------



## doomlord52

TPA won


----------



## SinX7

TPA!









Also the Avatar won't be unlocked till later this week or so.


----------



## andyroo89

still trying to redeem my code, if I don't get it I really don't care since I do not play riven anyways.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Can't even load the page


----------



## OkanG

TPA!

I couldn't keep myself awake to the LAN party though, so I only saw the first game. Thanks for the skin code, it's hard to get it myself when I was asleep


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Dat Summoners Cup


----------



## Darkling5499

i'm just glad AF lost. TPA FTW!

also, thanks for the code <3


----------



## andyroo89

Got the skin code, around 3am this morning.


----------



## Lhino

Thanks a ton for the code! How long do you think it will take for it to register?


----------



## rogueblade

ugh I hate seeing people obsessing over a stupid tiny summoner icon that is meaningless. ZOMG FREE STUFF I WANTS IT ALL IM GETTING VALUE FOR NOTHIGN


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Thanks a ton for the code! How long do you think it will take for it to register?


According to them, it'd take a week


----------



## TheOddOne

Nooo I don't wanna wait a week


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> ugh I hate seeing people obsessing over a stupid tiny summoner icon that is meaningless. ZOMG FREE STUFF I WANTS IT ALL IM GETTING VALUE FOR NOTHIGN


What?


----------



## yutzybrian

Just a reminder since I see tons of activity in this thread but hardly anyone in the chat room, everyone that plays needs to get in the OCN LoL chat room on the client


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Just a reminder since I see tons of activity in this thread but hardly anyone in the chat room, everyone that plays needs to get in the OCN LOL chat room on the client


I'd love to, but I play on N&E


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Just a reminder since I see tons of activity in this thread but hardly anyone in the chat room, everyone that plays needs to get in the OCN LOL chat room on the client
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to, but I play on N&E
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## roninmedia

I just picked up Sona and Jayce after seeing their use in the World Championships.

I play a lot of supports like Taric, Nunu, Soraka, Blitzcrank but Sona has been somewhat annoying to learn.

Jayce is just fun even though I don't really dominate with him, but he is getting nerfed soon; same as Ezreal.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I just picked up Sona and Jayce after seeing their use in the World Championships.
> I play a lot of supports like Taric, Nunu, Soraka, Blitzcrank but Sona has been somewhat annoying to learn.
> Jayce is just fun even though I don't really dominate with him, but he is getting nerfed soon; same as Ezreal.


Even after they nerf him.
He'll most likely still be one of the best top laners in the game.


----------



## Ali67219

What I hate is when champions are frequently used in big tournaments like the finals, they get nerfed even though they may not be OP. I often beat ezreal with some AD's like Corki.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> What I hate is when champions are frequently used in big tournaments like the finals, they get nerfed even though they may not be OP. I often beat ezreal with some AD's like Corki.


This.

Ashe is the only ADC that really needs a nerf.
best ADC in the game.


----------



## hollowtek

does the code work for everyone?

edit: tried it, works. says THANK YOU!


----------



## Darkling5499

the nerfs they have announced to jayce aren't big, at all. they are some minor mana cost nerfs (unless i missed some that were just recently added), and they really won't impact the average jayce player. at MOST, they will force jayces to get an early philo, which i already do anyways (well, depending on who i'm laning against). his melee W passive is just too good for mana cost increases to do anything. even without a philo, i'm never hurting for mana unless im being SUPER aggressive and E-Q'ing every CD in ranged mode, and Q-E'ing every CD in melee mode. last hitting with the occasional E harass (melee) will most likely keep you at ~75% mana once you hit level 3 and put a single point in W.

they are nerfing ezreal for the same reasons they nerfed oriana originally. he's a high skill cap champ that, when mastered, is unarguably the best AD carry in the game, beating out every other AD carry in terms of damage thanks to having abilities that actually scale well (unlike cait / trist) while having good AA damage. his W cripples every other AD carry if he hits them with it (basically negating a vayne for its duration). his Q range will probably lose a little range, maybe a little damage, and his E will probably have a little bit higher of a cooldown. other than that, i don't really see them gutting him like they have with other "high skill, high reward" champs.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

Anyone wants to make a team to compete in Season 3?


----------



## RedRay81

I'll help if i have room for a extra team.


----------



## EmMure

so i need a team for s3.i play top ireila,riven,gp and bot kog and riven
also i just had the most ******ed awesome ranked every i have never been this fed before 25-2 as kog with a penta that didnt register and it was 4v5 we steamrolled them with only 4 guys
http://www.leaguereplays.com/replays/match/2218088/


----------



## andyroo89

Eh, I might join a team for S3 don't know yet, going to talk to some people


----------



## Ali67219

I will join too, as long as it has a schedule that i can attend


----------



## TinDaDragon

Sounds good

We got 5 ppl so far.


----------



## EmMure

dragon add me ign emmurehk


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmMure*
> 
> dragon add me ign emmurehk


I'll do it once I got the client working

******ed thing. [email protected]#$%^&*()


----------



## EmMure

whats it doing


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmMure*
> 
> whats it doing


It loads into the log in screen. Entered my info, waited for like 5 mins, then it says "Can't connect to server"

Firewall allows it. Idk what else to try


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It loads into the log in screen. Entered my info, waited for like 5 mins, then it says "Can't connect to server"
> Firewall allows it. Idk what else to try


Try reinstalling LoL, one time that hapened to me and it fixed it


----------



## Darkling5499

can't wait till i'm back home on a stable internet connection, playing at ~315ms *blows*









i'm basically forced to play a top lane with aoe clear (singed/cho) or support. even my love of the jungle has become basically useless :/

i will say, though, that hitting 3+ people with a leona ult at over 300ms is an amazing feeling.


----------



## Dehatitated

With season 3 approaching, I was thinking about champions to own, so far I have bought the two champion bundles and riven. Is there any that you can recommend I buy? I'll play pretty much any role, but I lean more to mid and top.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> With season 3 approaching, I was thinking about champions to own, so far I have bought the two champion bundles and riven. Is there any that you can recommend I buy? I'll play pretty much any role, but I lean more to mid and top.


Buy them all







What I did. Mainly with IP(lost out alittle when I needed IP for runes at level 30 ><)
EDIT: Currently doing the same on my smurf. Buy OP champ, whore out for IP. I feel I get more IP low level 1-15

Also, going back to Maining: MF(ADC), Diana(Mid/Jungle), Kennen(Mid, Solotop), Eve(Jungle/Roaming support) and Jayce(SoloTop\Jungle)

I've gotta pick up normal bot lane support alittle. One role I don't do a whole lot of.

This is something I've liked to asked.
Opinions on lane rolls?

Mid: Um. Its fun? STEALIN YOUR WRAITHS BRAH. I have a habit of over warding side brushes when I mid. Can never be to safe right?








Top: I enjoy the most. I like being able to do my own thing forwhile before being an active team fighter/member








ADC: Ugh, a roll I don't actually enjoy. Boring and repetive
Jungle: Eh, something I can do. But can miss the chances to gank. plus I'm not a great counter jungle because when I gank I stay in lane too long.
Support: Vital roll, I can support the easy champs, Blitz, Zyra, Taric and Sorakka. But its not something I do often. Normally do it in ELO hell when bads are fighting over lanes.

As for season 3, I'd like to see some Aussies in the Eports system.
But TBH our country looks poorly on games. "GET A REAL JOB"
Its ******ed.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Try reinstalling LoL, one time that hapened to me and it fixed it


That worked.

Thanks

Ezreal is free

Gonna try him out today


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Buy them all smile.gif What I did. Mainly with IP(lost out alittle when I needed IP for runes at level 30 ><)
> EDIT: Currently doing the same on my smurf. Buy OP champ, whore out for IP. I feel I get more IP low level 1-15
> 
> Also, going back to Maining: MF(ADC), Diana(Mid/Jungle), Kennen(Mid, Solotop), Eve(Jungle/Roaming support) and Jayce(SoloTop\Jungle)
> 
> I've gotta pick up normal bot lane support alittle. One role I don't do a whole lot of.
> 
> This is something I've liked to asked.
> Opinions on lane rolls?
> 
> Mid: Um. Its fun? STEALIN YOUR WRAITHS BRAH. I have a habit of over warding side brushes when I mid. Can never be to safe right? tongue.gif
> Top: I enjoy the most. I like being able to do my own thing forwhile before being an active team fighter/member tongue.gif
> ADC: Ugh, a roll I don't actually enjoy. Boring and repetive
> Jungle: Eh, something I can do. But can miss the chances to gank. plus I'm not a great counter jungle because when I gank I stay in lane too long.
> Support: Vital roll, I can support the easy champs, Blitz, Zyra, Taric and Sorakka. But its not something I do often. Normally do it in ELO hell when bads are fighting over lanes.
> 
> As for season 3, I'd like to see some Aussies in the Eports system.
> But TBH our country looks poorly on games. "GET A REAL JOB"
> Its ******ed.


I'm thinking of getting skarner or shen. About in Australia with gamers, the gamers will support you but everyone outside that group will think you are a loser.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting skarner or shen. About in Australia with gamers, the gamers will support you but everyone outside that group will think you are a loser.


Both good choices but if you are going to play ranked, shen geta banned almost every game


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> I'll help if i have room for a extra team.


I'm up for playing, just need to get a schedule worked out.


----------



## ejb222

So how do I get added to the LOL list? Summoner name - NEWBSIES


----------



## dipanzan

Always an afk in the game.









My second time with Ezreal. The skills shots are pretty hard, and even more if you have bad ping. :/


----------



## bigal1542

I would be willing to join a ranked team. I'm around 1775 now and play mainly top, but can do a decent mid and could learn jungle again. Haven't done too much in bot lane.

I'm actually on an OCN one now but nobody on the team is ever online when I am lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

I don't get what the deal about ezreal is.

How come everyone's saying he's hard to play?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I would be willing to join a ranked team. I'm around 1775 now and play mainly top, but can do a decent mid and could learn jungle again. Haven't done too much in bot lane.
> I'm actually on an OCN one now but nobody on the team is ever online when I am lol


I'm on almost every evening








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't get what the deal about ezreal is.
> How come everyone's saying he's hard to play?


When you face someone of equivalent mechanical skill at bot, skill shots can become harder to land. This becomes even more difficult at lower elos and for new players due to lack of game orientation and skill. Familiarity with the game helps, and playing against someone not as good as you in the AD role helps as well.

It would be like Chaox saying "I thought Ezreal was supposed to be hard to play" after playing someone in 1400 elo...


----------



## andyroo89

http://a.yfrog.com/img856/830/w5kmdeqvirsgrsusrabaei.mp4

tpa get welcome home.


----------



## bugjp2

i play too my summoner name is bugjp btw i usually play as sivir lol im alright playin as her but some of the other champions im learning still lol takes me a while to find the right equipment to use on each character
btw im a friendly person


----------



## Alex132

Hi, new here

Im on EU West, username is Rainbow Dash 132.... hopefully gonna get that changed though xD


----------



## roninmedia

God, I hate playing support on normal solo queue since everyone argues over top and being a carry.

You get yelled at for going 0/5/10 when the AP Carry loses by 130 Creep Score to his opponent. And bottom lane somehow thinks every single Blitzcrank Q should hit.

And I've seen so many AP Ezreals going with Tear of the Goddess to Manamune as their first item.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I'm on almost every evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah you're usually a lone ranger in my OCN guys folder in my friends list :/


----------



## Alex132

I take mainly top, Darius, Irelia, Jayce etc.

Just went 19/8/7 in a ranked.... I had more than half the teams kills and carried us hard ._.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Just played as Ezreal and won a game 4v5, leona gifted me two kills at the start and it snowballed from there.
Ezreal is too much fun when he's fed.









Edit: Well it was a 4v4 in the end because Graves left so I guess not 4v5 really.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> 
> Just played as Ezreal and won a game 4v5, leona gifted me two kills at the start and it snowballed from there.
> Ezreal is too much fun when he's fed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well it was a 4v4 in the end because Graves left so I guess not 4v5 really.


Nice, a couple of kills on ezreal early on is deadly...


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Nice, a couple of kills on ezreal early on is deadly...


Yup, he can burst people pretty well, has a built in flash to escape from a bad spot and can roam all he likes because even if the minions push to tower he can clear them with his ult if he really needs to.









Glad he's getting nerfed though, he feels a bit too strong. Then again I've only played normal games so that's no way to judge him.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Yup, he can burst people pretty well, has a built in flash to escape from a bad spot and can roam all he likes because even if the minions push to tower he can clear them with his ult if he really needs to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he's getting nerfed though, he feels a bit too strong. Then again I've only played normal games so that's no way to judge him.


He's too strong

I'm a first time ez player and I can already snowball like crazy


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Yup, he can burst people pretty well, has a built in flash to escape from a bad spot and can roam all he likes because even if the minions push to tower he can clear them with his ult if he really needs to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he's getting nerfed though, he feels a bit too strong. Then again I've only played normal games so that's no way to judge him.


A bit too strong is an understatement. He has been downright the best ad carry in the game. That nerf was needed. Corki was as strong as him, now he's just kinda meh. Unfortunately. But it's nice to see an Ezreal nerf. Maybe he won't get played 90% of the time in ranked games now


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> A bit too strong is an understatement. He has been downright the best ad carry in the game. That nerf was needed. Corki was as strong as him, now he's just kinda meh. Unfortunately. But it's nice to see an Ezreal nerf. Maybe he won't get played 90% of the time in ranked games now


Corki can still beat him in lane and late game if you know how to play him. He wasnt as popular but still very strong, i think if the range on corki's skills were a little higher, he would be a lot better than ezreal, no questions asked.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Corki can still beat him in lane and late game if you know how to play him. He wasnt as popular but still very strong, i think if the range on corki's skills were a little higher, he would be a lot better than ezreal, no questions asked.


I am glad to see the ezreal nerf, for corki's skills I would say increase their range and for his ultimate it explodes even if it doesn't hit a target.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I missed MF


----------



## Dehatitated

Does anyone else here have a PBE account? I find that the people on it are very different to the normal servers, alot more like dota players and so many leavers. Its the PBE with limited sign up, that makes me even more not want to leave and get banned.


----------



## ChosenLord

Hey Guys, new here, but not to LOL,

Been playing for a few months now quite often, I originally went for Garen and would either go top or bot, but have been loving twisted fate mid recently... until you come up against a decent ezreal player...

I agree that ez early game is op, especially if he's going AD, but with Twisted its easy to counter his burst as its always in a straight line and twisted never misses his Wild Card Stuns.

I get lots of complaints off my team for going TF, but thats mostly because nobody has played with him and they're unsure of the shear power he has mid - late game and the insane ulti he has... love picking off people who think they're safe recalling near a turret...

I'm always torn between AD and AP with Twisted as i use Serge and Ghost to rack up those multi kills.

Was wondering what people opinion is about TF ? I think he's a versatile hero that is under valued in many games.

Anyway I'm on EU East and Nordic With - Player Name - TheTypist

Profanity removed


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Hey Guys, new here, but not to LOL,
> Been playing for a few months now quite often, I originally went for Garen and would either go top or bot, but have been loving twisted fate mid recently... until you come up against a decent ezreal player...
> I agree that ez early game is op, especially if he's going AD, but with Twisted its easy to counter his burst as its always in a straight line and twisted never misses his Wild Card Stuns.
> I get lots of complaints off my team for going TF, but thats mostly because nobody has played with him and they're unsure of the shear power he has mid - late game and the insane ulti he has... love picking off people who think they're safe recalling near a turret...
> I'm always torn between AD and AP with Twisted as i use Serge and Ghost to rack up those multi kills.
> Was wondering what people opinion is about TF ? I think he's a versatile hero that is under valued in many games.
> Anyway I'm on EU East and Nordic With - Player Name - TheTypist
> Profanity removed


Alot of the time he is under valued because of his ult, as most people are like "haha no damage you have a sucke ult I win". But for tf its not about damage its about the utility, escaping fights, entering fights, ganking, lane swapping, chasing and the list goes on. But because he is swapping damage for utility you have to know how and when to use it. He is really fun to play as, in hide and seek in custom games.

I love the pbe so much, I get to try out champions and skins to see if I like them and then I know what I want for the normal servers. Played a game of shen top and a game of skarner jungle. Both were fun, I did well as shen, but I sucked ass as skarner especially ganking.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Hey Guys, new here, but not to LOL,
> 
> Been playing for a few months now quite often, I originally went for Garen and would either go top or bot, but have been loving twisted fate mid recently... until you come up against a decent ezreal player...
> 
> I agree that ez early game is op, especially if he's going AD, but with Twisted its easy to counter his burst as its always in a straight line and twisted never misses his Wild Card Stuns.
> 
> I get lots of complaints off my team for going TF, but thats mostly because nobody has played with him and they're unsure of the shear power he has mid - late game and the insane ulti he has... love picking off people who think they're safe recalling near a turret...
> 
> I'm always torn between AD and AP with Twisted as i use Serge and Ghost to rack up those multi kills.
> 
> Was wondering what people opinion is about TF ? I think he's a versatile hero that is under valued in many games.
> 
> Anyway I'm on EU East and Nordic With - Player Name - TheTypist
> 
> Profanity removed


TF is a good mid with a high skill cap, he requires a team (ie you and 4 friends on skype) to fully be utilized with his ulti - communication is key with global ults.
Definitely go AP TF, he is an APC after all









And you should follow this guide: http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=11000 to get a better understanding of TF.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Yeah you're usually a lone ranger in my OCN guys folder in my friends list :/


Well hit me up to play then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> TF is a good mid with a high skill cap, he requires a team (ie you and 4 friends on skype) to fully be utilized with his ulti - communication is key with global ults.
> Definitely go AP TF, he is an APC after all


This. AD TF isn't very good compared to other ADCs, and all of your abilities scale very well with AP.

I would also suggest Ignite/Flash over Surge/Ghost. He has no escapes other than his stun, so flash will help you avoid being ganked. Flash is the most OP ability in the game after all.


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone else play sion? I usually play him AD, and just wanted peoples opinions on playing him AP?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone else play sion? I usually play him AD, and just wanted peoples opinions on playing him AP?


AP sion is still pretty good. Easiest chamion to farm with, first farm up with your e on and then once you get a needless, you can 1 shot whole waves with your shield so it works out pretty well. And then yoi have very high burst potential, cc, and sustain


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> AP sion is still pretty good. Easiest chamion to farm with, first farm up with your e on and then once you get a needless, you can 1 shot whole waves with your shield so it works out pretty well. And then yoi have very high burst potential, cc, and sustain


Sion isn't the best champ for any role, but he can be fun. AD Sion has to farm a lot and play for late game while AP Sion is normally a mid who pushes his lane fast in order to roam for kills (similar to Eve).


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Sion isn't the best champ for any role, but he can be fun. AD Sion has to farm a lot and play for late game while AP Sion is normally a mid who pushes his lane fast in order to roam for kills (similar to Eve).


Sion is good late game.

btw HAUNTED MAOKAI! WOOT



haven't done this in a while.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Sion is good late game.


Only when AD and farmed.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Only when AD and farmed.


Yep, I play him AD once in a while as solo top


----------



## bugjp2

eh im only used to sivir i like playin sivir but i noticed yesterday when i was playin against other ppl that they were using kha'zix now i may not know much about the new champion but i dont know if many ppl know but his attacks seem high like through the roof i mean if properly equipped right which i seen two players equip alright he is sometimes unbeatable with the combo attacks he uses but if anyone here plays lol feel free to add me my summoners name is bugjp but my username is bugjp2


----------



## andyroo89

New skin for talon.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> New skin for talon.


He had the moves

Giving him the skin is ballin


----------



## bugjp2

really michael jackson skin


----------



## jach11

Wee!!!


----------



## bugjp2

nice job thats pretty good


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bugjp2*
> 
> nice job thats pretty good


That one death... I got a little greedy


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Wee!!!


The Trist is so disrespectful

Wow


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> The Trist is so disrespectful
> Wow


Yea he was cussing a good amount in game


----------



## bugjp2

lol i am not much of the fiddle sticks type person last game i played fiddlesticks was killing me the most


----------



## Ali67219

GJ Jach, I taught you well







lol jk


----------



## bugjp2

ok can i ask something best way to defeat a fiddlesticks playin as sivir or any other character


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bugjp2*
> 
> ok can i ask something best way to defeat a fiddlesticks playin as sivir or any other character


Stay away from him.

Pop shield at the appropriate time.

GG

In other news

Twisted Fate is hell a lot of fun. Choosing a card isn't really that hard for me. Thanks Crunkles for showing me how


----------



## bugjp2

ok just curious ty for the advice i appreciate the help its tough goin against fiddlesticks


----------



## andyroo89

For fiddle? Its easy! Magic resist.









Don't pull the "I'm the AD carry I need to go for damage!"

Well, GREAT NEWS. Get wits end, and get hex drinker early game then build it into maw of malmortius!
(I kid you not if they're heavy CC I would throw cloak and dagger on shaco)

before maw of malmortius I always threw hexdrinker on shaco (ya, thats right) if their ap mid gets fed, boom, wits end and hexdrinker. I would build around those two items.

Stop going for one build. You will always have to change your build up (if you're smart)

"but, I do so much damage!" ya, ok. if you get focused, and die you will not get up in time and they will get tower or two while you're down. Better to stay alive then to keep trading kills, you're causing more harm than good to your own team.

"I'm not going to listen to you, I will build how I want I always get triple kills"
No penta with your blood thirster, infinity edge, trinity force, maybe madreds? phantom dancer, and berserker greaves?

what ever you're doing, your doing it wrong.

hehe







play smart.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> For fiddle? Its easy! Magic resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pull the "I'm the AD carry I need to go for damage!"
> Well, GREAT NEWS. Get wits end, and get hex drinker early game then build it into maw of malmortius!
> (I kid you not if they're heavy CC I would throw cloak and dagger on shaco)
> before maw of malmortius I always threw hexdrinker on shaco (ya, thats right) if their ap mid gets fed, boom, wits end and hexdrinker. I would build around those two items.
> Stop going for one build. You will always have to change your build up (if you're smart)
> "but, I do so much damage!" ya, ok. if you get focused, and die you will not get up in time and they will get tower or two while you're down. Better to stay alive then to keep trading kills, you're causing more harm than good to your own team.
> "I'm not going to listen to you, I will build how I want I always get triple kills"
> No penta with your blood thirster, infinity edge, trinity force, maybe madreds? phantom dancer, and berserker greaves?
> what ever you're doing, your doing it wrong.
> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play smart.


Hexdrinker on AD carries? That's a no-no. MAYBE Wits end, but getting the regular Infinity Edge + Phantom Dancer and then going for a BV is FAR more effective than going.. Maw of Malmortius on an AD Carry.. I feel like I'm getting stabbed in the heart just by writing that..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hexdrinker on AD carries? That's a no-no. MAYBE Wits end, but getting the regular Infinity Edge + Phantom Dancer and then going for a BV is FAR more effective than going.. Maw of Malmortius on an AD Carry.. I feel like I'm getting stabbed in the heart just by writing that..


But you need the magic resist?









That's like saying, "Oh Froggen, you can't build a warmog on Anivia."

You need to build based on situations, not following some guide on mobafire


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> But you need the magic resist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying, "Oh Froggen, you can't build a warmog on Anivia."
> You need to build based on situations, not following some guide on mobafire


As I said in my previous post. I didn't say you shouldn't build according to the situation. I just don't think a way to get magic resist as an ad carry should be a Maw of Malmortius.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> As I said in my previous post. I didn't say you shouldn't build according to the situation. I just don't think a way to get magic resist as an ad carry should be a Maw of Malmortius.


Then what's a good item for MR with AD?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> But you need the magic resist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like saying, "Oh Froggen, you can't build a warmog on Anivia."
> You need to build based on situations, not following some guide on mobafire


Only reason someone would use mobafire is to read on why they used items on champions.

For example, when I use to play swain I read a guide, and found out that if you use swains ultimate + zhonyas hourglass activation the ultimate will still heal you while you're still invincible

here is a video of mine of playing swain and using the zhonyas hourglass.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Then what's a good item for MR with AD?


I'd like to refer to my first post for the second time. I already said that BV would be a better item.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd like to refer to my first post for the second time. I already said that BV would be a better item.


BV doesn't save you at the end of the fight though

Regardless, QSS and BV are both viable


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> BV doesn't save you at the end of the fight though
> Regardless, QSS and BV are both viable


I like to go for GA and BV late-game if they have a balanced team comp. That along with decent positioning should do just fine. Unless one decides to take Kog'Maw when they have a Lee Sin, Irelia, Cho'Gath, Fizz teamcomp


----------



## Ali67219

I really like GA over most defense items because they kill you once and sometimes ignore you in a team fight. In the mean time, you will be healing up from life steal or your support.


----------



## Darkling5499

the only time i ever get QSS is if im running an AD carry without cleanse against a hard CC team, in which case i'm stupid for not running cleanse. its cheap MR, but there's much better uses for a negatron cloak on basically every other role (imo). i guess i would also do it if i was playing a support and found myself getting stunned / CC'd a lot, but i'd probably just go for a GA at that point (since if they are diving me, my AD carry is going hard in the paint and wrecking their team, giving me tons of assit gold).

edit // i lied. i get it 100% of the time on corki, because without ignite on him his dueling capability is quite subpar.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> the only time i ever get QSS is if im running an AD carry without cleanse against a hard CC team, in which case i'm stupid for not running cleanse. its cheap MR, but there's much better uses for a negatron cloak on basically every other role (imo). i guess i would also do it if i was playing a support and found myself getting stunned / CC'd a lot, but i'd probably just go for a GA at that point (since if they are diving me, my AD carry is going hard in the paint and wrecking their team, giving me tons of assit gold).
> edit // i lied. i get it 100% of the time on corki, because without ignite on him his dueling capability is quite subpar.


I can agree with some of that but as a carry I like to take qss against skarner as cleanse wont remove that, but qss will.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I can agree with some of that but as a carry I like to take qss against skarner as cleanse wont remove that, but qss will.


aka a hard CC









also, YES JAYCE / EVELYNN / EZREAL NERFS THANK GOD.

now they just need to tone down the AD ratio on his gated Q and he'll be in line with the rest of the bruisers.

i feel like completely removing the AS debuff on ez was a bit much. it was the only way for him to survive most duels against every other AD carry.


----------



## andyroo89

The enemy team had double junglers and pushed me out of my jungle so I decided to lane as ap shaco. Which I was surprised I still did pretty well. Played against AD shaco. Our team fights were interesting.

click to enlarge/


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> TF is a good mid with a high skill cap, he requires a team (ie you and 4 friends on skype) to fully be utilized with his ulti - communication is key with global ults.
> Definitely go AP TF, he is an APC after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you should follow this guide: http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=11000 to get a better understanding of TF.


Thanks i've seen many guides all quite similar, i really don't go for ANY mana items as his wild card gives him mana, so i don't see a real need early game.

His abilities are both AD and AP dependent, so either one is useful, but i find his attack speed is the key here, with his stacked deck dealing decent bonus magic damage every 4 attacks I use the Ionic Spark to ramp that up further, meaning every 4 attacks i'm dealing my stacked (with a wild card adds even more damage) and the 125 bonus magic the iconic does, means i have good CC from early on, which is great as TF is Squishy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Alot of the time he is under valued because of his ult, as most people are like "haha no damage you have a sucke ult I win". But for tf its not about damage its about the utility, escaping fights, entering fights, ganking, lane swapping, chasing and the list goes on. But because he is swapping damage for utility you have to know how and when to use it. He is really fun to play as, in hide and seek in custom games.


Yeah this is one thing i love about his ult, with insane range (from mid he can teleport pretty much the whole map) But i often don't use it to gank, but more for the reveal, being able to anticipate an enemys path is great, coupled with the stun, this can lead to some deadly ganks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This. AD TF isn't very good compared to other ADCs, and all of your abilities scale very well with AP.
> I would also suggest Ignite/Flash over Surge/Ghost. He has no escapes other than his stun, so flash will help you avoid being ganked. Flash is the most OP ability in the game after all.


I used to use Ignite and Flash but found that in mid and group attacks having the extra AP and speed from surge was just lethal using ghost to either chase down or escape.

His wild cards do 100% AD damage and 40% AP Damage (+ their respective damage), so having both is useful, Bloodthirster rush to Guinsoo's Rageblade then Madred's Bloodrazor just keeps up the sustained damage and most champs are down within 2 - 3 hits

His downfall is his range, he's out ranged by most, but i think that adds to the skill needed to play this hero, i'm always moving, kiting to land a wildcard then going ape to stacked then back off, i think his unpredictability (when you quick draw the wild cards) makes him appear more dangerous than he is, therefore most players will be cautious or over confident when playing against him which often leads to their early demise,

To summarize, you're not gonna lead the board with kills all the time, you will get the odd triple, quadra and penta if you play well with a team, but by no means is TF a killing machine (Not until much later) the best you can hope for is a positive k/d ratio and an really high assist rate. Still this is my pick for a good team support and early pusher.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> The enemy team had double junglers and pushed me out of my jungle so I decided to lane as ap shaco. Which I was surprised I still did pretty well. Played against AD shaco. Our team fights were interesting.
> 
> click to enlarge/


whats with the old portraits?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> whats with the old portraits?


Yeah that is weird... Rengar and Jayce are there with their new pics? the Twisted fate pic is the new NEW one too No?


----------



## Ali67219

About rengar...is it just me or if he gets one or two kills top he can burst you down within one second and he is too op?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> About rengar...is it just me or if he gets one or two kills top he can burst you down within one second and he is too op?


Well, he's strong i'll give you that, but he has his own special item and he has his double hit, so if you've got no health or armor items you'll go down pretty quick,

His Unseen passive and his empowered Savagery are pretty devastating (+250% AD + Bonus + Attack speed Double...) so yeah, one hit and you'll be toast.


----------



## Shimme

Ugh. I started playing solo ranked a couple days ago, 7 matches in, 3 of them with leavers, 1 with a troll. Guess what my elo is?


----------



## Lhino

New champion looks pretty cool. She is somewhat similar to Nidalee (concept wise). The new Twisted Treeline could be quite fun, looking forward to the actual release.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> I used to use Ignite and Flash but found that in mid and group attacks having the extra AP and speed from surge was just lethal using ghost to either chase down or escape.
> His wild cards do 100% AD damage and 40% AP Damage (+ their respective damage), so having both is useful, Bloodthirster rush to Guinsoo's Rageblade then Madred's Bloodrazor just keeps up the sustained damage and most champs are down within 2 - 3 hits
> His downfall is his range, he's out ranged by most, but i think that adds to the skill needed to play this hero, i'm always moving, kiting to land a wildcard then going ape to stacked then back off, i think his unpredictability (when you quick draw the wild cards) makes him appear more dangerous than he is, therefore most players will be cautious or over confident when playing against him which often leads to their early demise,
> To summarize, you're not gonna lead the board with kills all the time, you will get the odd triple, quadra and penta if you play well with a team, but by no means is TF a killing machine (Not until much later) the best you can hope for is a positive k/d ratio and an really high assist rate. Still this is my pick for a good team support and early pusher.


The amount surge adds at all points in the game is so minimal that ignite will produce more damage than that will add.

And by wild cards I know you mean Pick a Card. The AD modifier only applies to the red card which you shouldn't be using in team fights anyways (unless you really need to slow several people instead of focusing 1 person with the stun).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> whats with the old portraits?


He changed files with the chinese client artwork.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> About rengar...is it just me or if he gets one or two kills top he can burst you down within one second and he is too op?


He is probably one of the strongest 1v1 champs right now, especially once he has snowballed.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> The amount surge adds at all points in the game is so minimal that ignite will produce more damage than that will add.
> And by wild cards I know you mean Pick a Card. The AD modifier only applies to the red card which you shouldn't be using in team fights anyways.


the 40% attack speed and upto 78 + 10% AP (Summoners Wrath Mastery) That goes a long way over 12 seconds, with my attack speed hitting 1.9-2.4 when using it + the stacked deck damage every 4 attacks (AND the ionic spark dealing 125 magic every 4) means i can squeeze 22.8 - 28.8 extra hits in... worth it over 12 sec.

The 100% AD bonus apply to ALL cards, not just the red one. - http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Twisted_Fate

Plus the Red card has the AOE so its PERFECT for team fights? slows the whole bunch down and damages them all... ?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> the 40% attack speed and upto 78 + 10% AP (Summoners Wrath Mastery) That goes a long way over 12 seconds, with my attack speed hitting 1.9-2.4 when using it + the stacked deck damage every 4 attacks (AND the ionic spark dealing 125 magic every 4) means i can squeeze 22.8 - 28.8 extra hits in... worth it over 12 sec.
> The 100% AD bonus apply to ALL cards, not just the red one. - http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Twisted_Fate
> Plus the Red card has the AOE so its PERFECT for team fights? slows the whole bunch down and damages them all... ?


If you are playing a competent team, they will likely: A) not bunch together to all be hit with a red card unless you're likely; B) if you are in range to auto attack, focus you dead almost instantly; C) you won't get in every auto attack during that time period regardless of how good you are, especially with ghost since they will almost always have flash and end up out of your reach immediately; D) most team fights until late game will be involved with you using your ult to join similar to how Shen would join and you won't have it to catch them with.

Most of your arguments are only valid in a very low elo situation, sorry to say. Only time I've seen an AD TF in over a year is in ARAM or the 1 game I played on a 5s team to carry a friend's team out of the 1100s.

Your points will work sometimes, but most of the time it won't or shouldn't vs. good players.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> whats with the old portraits?


that is the Chinese artwork you're talking about. I'm using it over NA artwork.


----------



## andyroo89

here is videos of the halloween skins.

Underworld Twisted Fate





Haunted Maokai





Death Blossom Elise





Headless Hecarim





ward skin pricings
Quote:


> Deadfall Ward - 200 IP
> Haunting Ward - 800 IP
> Tomb Angel Ward - 25 RP
> Widow Ward - 75 RP
> Bat-O-Lantern Ward - 165 RP


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> If you are playing a competent team, they will likely: A) not bunch together to all be hit with a red card unless you're likely; B) if you are in range to auto attack, focus you dead almost instantly; C) you won't get in every auto attack during that time period regardless of how good you are, especially with ghost since they will almost always have flash and end up out of your reach immediately; D) most team fights until late game will be involved with you using your ult to join similar to how Shen would join and you won't have it to catch them with.
> Most of your arguments are only valid in a very low elo situation, sorry to say. Only time I've seen an AD TF in over a year is in ARAM or the 1 game I played on a 5s team to carry a friend's team out of the 1100s.
> Your points will work sometimes, but most of the time it won't or shouldn't vs. good players.


You make some good points, but at lvl 26 i'm not even sure what elo i'm playing and most people i'm playing against are not that competent,

Flash is a great escape tool, but its a one time deal, if i hit em with a red card (or not) for instance and they flash to escape the inevitable barrage, then ghost is great for catching up with them (Then land a red or yellow) the extra chase ability and utility is great.

Having the yellow stun at hand is good for escaping too (and stopping katerina's ult) I can see why most people think he's not that good, and like i said earlier, you're not gonna come out top all the time, but coupled with some decent tanks and support, he's a valuable asset to the team, like i say i like his versatility more than his stopping power, the ability to adapt to each situation is great, especially mid.

I also play with the following - Garen, Katerina, Tristana and Fiddlesticks - one for every situation...


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> You make some good points, but at lvl 26 i'm not even sure what elo i'm playing and most people i'm playing against are not that competent,
> Flash is a great escape tool, but its a one time deal, if i hit em with a red card (or not) for instance and they flash to escape the inevitable barrage, then ghost is great for catching up with them (Then land a red or yellow) the extra chase ability and utility is great.
> Having the yellow stun at hand is good for escaping too (and stopping katerina's ult) I can see why most people think he's not that good, and like i said earlier, you're not gonna come out top all the time, but coupled with some decent tanks and support, he's a valuable asset to the team, like i say i like his versatility more than his stopping power, the ability to adapt to each situation is great, especially mid.
> I also play with the following - Garen, Katerina, Tristana and Fiddlesticks - one for every situation...


Ranked matches are what determine your elo, you won't have one till you start playing them.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> You make some good points, but at lvl 26 i'm not even sure what elo i'm playing and most people i'm playing against are not that competent,
> *Flash is a great escape tool, but its a one time deal, if i hit em with a red card (or not) for instance and they flash to escape the inevitable barrage, then ghost is great for catching up with them (Then land a red or yellow) the extra chase ability and utility is great.*
> Having the yellow stun at hand is good for escaping too (and stopping katerina's ult) I can see why most people think he's not that good, and like i said earlier, you're not gonna come out top all the time, but coupled with some decent tanks and support, he's a valuable asset to the team, like i say i like his versatility more than his stopping power, the ability to adapt to each situation is great, especially mid.
> I also play with the following - Garen, Katerina, Tristana and Fiddlesticks - one for every situation...


Don't forget that you can flash over walls, you can't ghost over them.


----------



## Secretninja

I use ghost when I jungle as Jax, but pretty much every other champion I use flash over ghost. Jax has his jump, and coupled with that ghost is better at gap closing than flash when you come running out of the bushes.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> I use ghost when I jungle as Jax, but pretty much every other champion I use flash over ghost. Jax has his jump, and coupled with that ghost is *better at gap closing* than flash when you come running out of the bushes.


Possibly, but flashing out of a bush covers a large amount of ground instantly. Followed by a leap strike, this is a huge amount of gap closing in less than 2 seconds and with Counterstrike up you should have a stun going immediately. I really only take ghost on champs like Olaf and Vlad, who have an ability made for completely avoiding CC.


----------



## andyroo89

here is more content, zombie brand, pirate ryze (woot another pirate themed skin)

http://www.surrenderat20.net/2012/10/10-17-pbe-update-shadow-isles-patch.html#more


----------



## TinDaDragon

Damn

Playing TF is hard. What the hell do I build?


----------



## EmMure

tin,log on lets do some games


----------



## rogueblade

loling at the complete noobs a few pages back saying AD Sion is good


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> loling at the complete noobs a few pages back saying AD Sion is good


He is late game.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> He is late game.


Stun and ignite him = gg


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Stun and ignite him = gg


stun + ignite on any champ is gg not just sion.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> stun + ignite on any champ is gg not just sion.


There's still many other champions who are more viable than an AD Sion. It's a lot harder to recover from a stun as AD Sion, compared to many other champions. And sure, ignite does a little damage on other champions, but it totally neglects Sion's ultimate, which is what makes him 'viable' late game.


----------



## Alex132

Just going to quit playing top lane
No one knows how to gank properly


----------



## NomNomNom

Anybody wanna add me? Name's R0itPls


----------



## TheOddOne

AD Sion is so good.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> There's still many other champions who are more viable than an AD Sion. It's a lot harder to recover from a stun as AD Sion, compared to many other champions. And sure, ignite does a little damage on other champions, but it totally neglects Sion's ultimate, which is what makes him 'viable' late game.


An exhaust on almost any auto attack champion is pretty much dead..you dont even need and ignite if he attacks so slow


----------



## TinDaDragon

Oh mah gawd

Literally tried to carry a game

Then Talon decided not to throw his blades, but the game :|


----------



## roninmedia

I have only played Normal Blind Pick. Only 176 wins so very much still a tadpole.

I started playing ~3 months ago. For the first two months or so, I was floating between anywhere from +/- 3 games over a 50% winning percentage at Normal Games.

Then last month I hit a massive losing streak of 19/20 (I literally went a whole weekend playing Normal matches trying to get First Win of the Day) and I'm crawling back to a 50% win percent and its feeling like I'm Sisyphus.

1) I hate being stuck on a team that does not communicate at all or speaks only Spanish or Portuguese
2) Disconnects. I can not tell you how much I hate this. My only two games of the day today.

One game, we were up 43/26 with 6/3 towers down at 30 minutes. And two people disconnect or quit and we lost.

Another game, we are up big with a fed Ezreal and an Olaf who despite building Warmogs and Frozen Hammer insists he is not a tank and is never around to engage in teamfights. I yell at him to stick with the group and he promptly disconnects.

3) Antsy carry always diving in for pokes and kills.



Might as well stick to single player offline games at this rate for a few days. More games, more connection issues with team members. Get this annoying period out my system. No dang other people to rely on.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> Just going to quit playing top lane
> No one knows how to gank properly


then just do what i do and play a top lane farmbot like singed or cho. just afk farm for like 30 minutes, then unmute your team and go carry the game.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> then just do what i do and play a top lane farmbot like singed or cho. just afk farm for like 30 minutes, then unmute your team and go carry the game.


lol, until your team loses 4v5 mid or bot because your still top, 1 person cannot push as fast as 5 D:


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> lol, until your team loses 4v5 mid or bot because your still top, 1 person cannot push as fast as 5 D:


You can get teleport


----------



## Ali67219

Ya but it still wont work out too well... they can gank you if you are up there and follow up with a push at top or possibly take a baron


----------



## barkinos98

can i has in? my LoL username is mertisgay, and no im not trolling.


----------



## Dehatitated

I know this is a bit random but can whoever posts first on a page say at the bottom of their post, please join the OCN LOL chat if you are on. I know it is on the front page but whenever I am in it, the only people there are people who leave lol open over night. It may be my timezone but still.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> AD Sion is so good.


Until you encounter hard CC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have only played Normal Blind Pick. Only 176 wins so very much still a tadpole.
> 
> I started playing ~3 months ago. For the first two months or so, I was floating between anywhere from +/- 3 games over a 50% winning percentage at Normal Games.
> 
> Then last month I hit a massive losing streak of 19/20 (I literally went a whole weekend playing Normal matches trying to get First Win of the Day) and I'm crawling back to a 50% win percent and its feeling like I'm Sisyphus.
> 
> 1) I hate being stuck on a team that does not communicate at all or speaks only Spanish or Portuguese
> 2) Disconnects. I can not tell you how much I hate this. My only two games of the day today.
> 
> One game, we were up 43/26 with 6/3 towers down at 30 minutes. And two people disconnect or quit and we lost.
> 
> Another game, we are up big with a fed Ezreal and an Olaf who despite building Warmogs and Frozen Hammer insists he is not a tank and is never around to engage in teamfights. I yell at him to stick with the group and he promptly disconnects.
> 
> 3) Antsy carry always diving in for pokes and kills.
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well stick to single player offline games at this rate for a few days. More games, more connection issues with team members. Get this annoying period out my system. No dang other people to rely on.


Things I hate is well; DC'ing, people going 0/3 then just going AFK, AD Carries being greedy (this has cost me so many games)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> Just going to quit playing top lane
> No one knows how to gank properly
> 
> 
> 
> then just do what i do and play a top lane farmbot like singed or cho. just afk farm for like 30 minutes, then unmute your team and go carry the game.
Click to expand...

I try to do that, whenever I play singed I can, and I normally get ~80-90cs/10m.

But then I try to play Vlad or Darius top and... ugh... I'm against Pantheon or something, and they just try to kill kill kill, constantly ignoring creep and jumping onto me trying to kill me. Ends up we both have very low CS and he wins, because more often than not I also get camped by their jungler and ours just farms. Pick Lee-Sin to farm, my life story of junglers.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I know this is a bit random but can whoever posts first on a page say at the bottom of their post, please join the OCN LOL chat if you are on. I know it is on the front page but whenever I am in it, the only people there are people who leave lol open over night. It may be my timezone but still.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Until you encounter hard CC


Seriously does anyone know about QSS?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Seriously does anyone know about QSS?


It only works once, granted its useful that one time. Hard CC means more than just one method of CC, and if teams blow it all at the same time on a champ with a QSS that hasn't been used then they deserve to lose for being r-tards.

You also will normally save Exhaust for after the QSS.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It only works once, granted its useful that one time. Hard CC means more than just one method of CC, and if teams blow it all at the same time on a champ with a QSS that hasn't been used then they deserve to lose for being r-tards.
> You also will normally save Exhaust for after the QSS.


thing is I am mean and get cleanse, and buy QSS use QSS first and use cleanse for whatever. After you use cleanse, if I get cc within 3 seconds the crowd control reduction is reduced by 65%

Doesn't matter what you say it won't change my mind for playing sion.


----------



## Blizlake

BV, QSS and cleanse on Sivir any1?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> thing is I am mean and get cleanse, and buy QSS use QSS first and use cleanse for whatever. After you use cleanse, if I get cc within 3 seconds the crowd control reduction is reduced by 65%
> Doesn't matter what you say it won't change my mind for playing sion.


Never said you shouldn't. Just statin' how it is.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Until you encounter hard CC
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously does anyone know about QSS?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but then youre 1 item down and can only take care of 1 type of CC that doesnt silence you.


----------



## rogueblade

It's a stupid argument. AD Sion is not viable, it's a *gimmick* and would be outdone by any other AD/Bruiser pick. It' saying AD LeBlanc is good., Yea sure you can build her ad and do some decent damage, but any real all with $*** on her


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> It's a stupid argument. AD Sion is not viable, it's a *gimmick* and would be outdone by any other AD/Bruiser pick. It' saying AD LeBlanc is good., Yea sure you can build her ad and do some decent damage, but any real all with $*** on her


lolol


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> It's a stupid argument. AD Sion is not viable...


It depends on what your definition of viable is. Tournaments? High or Low Ranked or Normal match? Solo or team Queue?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have only played Normal Blind Pick. Only 176 wins so very much still a tadpole.
> I started playing ~3 months ago. For the first two months or so, I was floating between anywhere from +/- 3 games over a 50% winning percentage at Normal Games.
> Then last month I hit a massive losing streak of 19/20 (I literally went a whole weekend playing Normal matches trying to get First Win of the Day) and I'm crawling back to a 50% win percent and its feeling like I'm Sisyphus.
> 1) I hate being stuck on a team that does not communicate at all or speaks only Spanish or Portuguese
> 2) Disconnects. I can not tell you how much I hate this. My only two games of the day today.
> One game, we were up 43/26 with 6/3 towers down at 30 minutes. And two people disconnect or quit and we lost.
> Another game, we are up big with a fed Ezreal and an Olaf who despite building Warmogs and Frozen Hammer insists he is not a tank and is never around to engage in teamfights. I yell at him to stick with the group and he promptly disconnects.
> 3) Antsy carry always diving in for pokes and kills.
> 
> Might as well stick to single player offline games at this rate for a few days. More games, more connection issues with team members. Get this annoying period out my system. No dang other people to rely on.


if you want i could carry you today


----------



## Ali67219

AD Sion is not the most "viable" in terms of being able to beat/counter many other top lanes. Most people will beat him top therefore not being "viable" by my definition


----------



## yutzybrian

Ummm yea I'm just gonna say this, anyone who thinks AD Sion isn't "viable" needs to play a game with Andy going AD Sion. He typically carries with that build


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Ummm yea I'm just gonna say this, anyone who thinks AD Sion isn't "viable" needs to play a game with Andy going AD Sion. He typically carries with that build


That's a lot of people that Andy has to play with









Well, it's not that it's impossible to reach success with an AD Sion. But he's sort of a champion that you would only pick in very specific scenarios. Or in low level ranked play. The higher the ladder, the easier AD Sion gets roflstomped in lane and becomes useless late. I like playing jungle Irelia in normal games sometimes. But in ranked? Hell naw


----------



## NomNomNom

Ad sion is not viable at all, he has no way of preventing himself from being kited, his main mechanism of survival/dps is on a high cooldown (its his ultimate) and he is melee.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Ummm yea I'm just gonna say this, anyone who thinks AD Sion isn't "viable" needs to play a game with Andy going AD Sion. He typically carries with that build


lol I love saying stuff like ermagerd come here or hey girls hows it going? *stun* *CRIT CRIT CRIT CRIT*

omg when our blitz (idk if it was you, brian or karma or some other ocner) kept landing those grabs and I kept stunning. omg good times.


----------



## Ali67219

Oh, the fun playing with graves as ADC in ranked. I played all these games with an OCN ranked team, my first 3 games with them


----------



## jach11

YAY!


----------



## Ali67219

Lol after the three games i posted above, we play again and i go like 20/1 or something. Btw very nice jach


----------



## Shimme

Ugh. On a terrible losing streak atm, I've made mistakes and screwed up, but then I have something like last match. I'm messing around on TT and only people that are up is our ez, and enemy teemo and riven. The Ez ignores the teemo with 200 hp left ( ez ults up btw!) and focuses 3/4 hp riven. he dies, and nexus is gone. Nohopeforthehumanrace.


----------



## Dehatitated

Just played a couple of games as sivir, I have been winning my lane well, but then I get ganked and we don't get any ganks etc. So I lost one I won one. Its so satisfying, I played against ashe and sona and in that game I had spellshielded ashe's and sona's ults so many times







.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just played a couple of games as sivir, I have been winning my lane well, but then I get ganked and we don't get any ganks etc. So I lost one I won one. Its so satisfying, I played against ashe and sona and in that game I had spellshielded ashe's and sona's ults so many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya i hate it when that happens. You win lane and then your team is not that good thats why i like premading with my friends or playing in a ranked team


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> 
> Oh, the fun playing with graves as ADC in ranked. I played all these games with an OCN ranked team, my first 3 games with them


What OCN team?


----------



## Darkling5499

it's not that AD sion isn't viable, he's just really, really easily countered. most of the popular top lanes (jayce, olaf, darius) do amazingly well against him. but if you can get a few early ganks and snowball, he's a monster


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> lol I love saying stuff like ermagerd come here or hey girls hows it going? *stun* *CRIT CRIT CRIT CRIT*
> omg when our blitz (idk if it was you, brian or karma or some other ocner) kept landing those grabs and I kept stunning. omg good times.


Well if it was my Blitz you already know which skin it would have been


----------



## The Marv Dog

Anyone else stuck in ELO Hell? EU East is torture. I've heard that EU West isn't much better either.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Anyone else stuck in ELO Hell? EU East is torture. I've heard that EU West isn't much better either.


I haven't even played ranked lately because my duo partner hasn't been playing. After having a string of bad teams with solo, I gave up for last season lol


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Anyone else stuck in ELO Hell? EU East is torture. I've heard that EU West isn't much better either.


http://realelohell.wordpress.com/

Nuff said


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://realelohell.wordpress.com/
> Nuff said


Will give it a go. Stuck at about 1100 (I'm not a bad player, in fact I'm the best in most games that I play... just the trolls, intoxicated, stoned and generally mentally incapable people are a plenty in my solo queue searches).

Just checking on what laptop to get; I'm on 32 FPS max and that's stationary. When i'm in-game and karthus ulti's mid-teamfight, I drop to about 6 fps and just laugh.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Will give it a go. Stuck at about 1100 (I'm not a bad player, in fact I'm the best in most games that I play... just the trolls, intoxicated, stoned and generally mentally incapable people are a plenty in my solo queue searches).
> Just checking on what laptop to get; I'm on 32 FPS max and that's stationary. When i'm in-game and karthus ulti's mid-teamfight, I drop to about 6 fps and just laugh.


I was just like you. Then I realized I was bad (no offense). From that day on, I've raised in rating like a baws.


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I was just like you. Then I realized I was bad (no offense). From that day on, I've raised in rating like a baws.


Yeah man. I always go wherever the team needs me, no matter which role... but I think it would be best to specialise in one. The problem is when you get put at the bottom of the queue and are always handed a role that isn't taken yet as people are too blind to understand that the last pick shouldn't get the untaken role.

I'm guessing your an EU West man?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Well if it was my Blitz you already know which skin it would have been


Right, I forgot about that :O


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Yeah man. I always go wherever the team needs me, no matter which role... but I think it would be best to specialise in one. The problem is when you get put at the bottom of the queue and are always handed a role that isn't taken yet as people are too blind to understand that the last pick shouldn't get the untaken role.
> I'm guessing your an EU West man?


No, I play on North & East. But yeah, it's good to have a role you're the most comfortable with. But it's really rewarding to be able to roflstomp in other lanes too. As long as you know your role in the different stages of the game, you should at least get out of the 1100s. Just be knowing as an AD Carry that you shouldn't try to harrass too much and lose cs, you already won the game. It happens a lot to me that I have a pre level 6 healer besides me like Taric or Soraka. When I have that, I just try to extend the laning phase as much as possible. Not trying to destroy their tower, for example. If I also get harrassed a lot by the opposing lane, I know that their AD Carry is missing out on a minion or two, which is just plain stupid, when my support can heal me back up from the puny poke an AD Carry has early game. By the 20 minute mark, I'll sometimes have more than a 50 cs advantage over the opposing team's AD Carry, which adds up to about 1600 gold or something. That's almost a B(ee)F sword more than him/her, which in the long run is what turns the tide in teamfights in our favor in many scenarios.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> No, I play on North & East. But yeah, it's good to have a role you're the most comfortable with. But it's really rewarding to be able to roflstomp in other lanes too. As long as you know your role in the different stages of the game, you should at least get out of the 1100s. Just be knowing as an AD Carry that you shouldn't try to harrass too much and lose cs, you already won the game. It happens a lot to me that I have a pre level 6 healer besides me like Taric or Soraka. When I have that, I just try to extend the laning phase as much as possible. Not trying to destroy their tower, for example. If I also get harrassed a lot by the opposing lane, I know that their AD Carry is missing out on a minion or two, which is just plain stupid, when my support can heal me back up from the puny poke an AD Carry has early game. By the 20 minute mark, I'll sometimes have more than a 50 cs advantage over the opposing team's AD Carry, which adds up to about 1600 gold or something. That's almost a B(ee)F sword more than him/her, which in the long run is what turns the tide in teamfights in our favor in many scenarios.


I agree with you 100%. This is my main focus which is why im winning ADC bot lane most of the time. I aim for around 200 cs at 20-22 minutes which is very possible if you are good







Also, Okan I thought you played on EU or are you on NA?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I agree with you 100%. This is my main focus which is why im winning ADC bot lane most of the time. I aim for around 200 cs at 20-22 minutes which is very possible if you are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Okan I thought you played on EU or are you on NA?


I play on the North & East server in Europe


----------



## Darkling5499

EUNE is just full of garbage players. i have an account there, and the general knowledge of people at lvl 30 is below most lvl 10s on NA.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> EUNE is just full of garbage players. i have an account there, and the general knowledge of people at lvl 30 is below most lvl 10s on NA.


How many games have you played on N&E? I always hear the exact opposite of that.


----------



## The Marv Dog

NE here too. What's your addy? Don't feel slaved into giving it to me, just could chat on there


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> NE here too. What's your addy? Don't feel slaved into giving it to me, just could chat on there


No problem, add me! My name is OkanG


----------



## barkinos98

oh the turkish servers just suck. thats why i got mine in NA. also name is mertisgay (tripping with my bud)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> oh the turkish servers just suck. thats why i got mine in NA. also name is mertisgay (tripping with my bud)


That's a hilarious name !!


----------



## The Marv Dog

Added OkanG. I'm Marvilopadopacus. No I'm not Greek (why do people always assume that?)


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How many games have you played on N&E? I always hear the exact opposite of that.


you're hearing it from the N&E players, then. all the top ELO players went to EUW when the split happened. After about 200 games, normal and ranked included, i was amazed at how little basic knowledge is there. these are people that don't break 200 cs as a carry in a 40 minute game, which i haven't seen since i first hit lvl 30 on NA. whats depressing about it, is that that seems to be the rule, not the exception. i've gone back to playing on NA, despite it being 100ms higher for me, simply because of the skill level.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Added OkanG. I'm Marvilopadopacus. No I'm not Greek (why do people always assume that?)


Because your name is excessively long and ends with pacus


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Because your name is excessively long and ends with pacus


HAHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## andyroo89

Haven't done this in a while.


----------



## Ali67219

Ive never heard EU players being bad. Usually everyone says they are on average a lot better than NA players which i still agree with


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ive never heard EU players being bad. Usually everyone says they are on average a lot better than NA players which i still agree with


EUW is definately better. EUNE is like the brazillian server of europe.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> That's a hilarious name !!


was tripping with my best friend, whom has a name "mert"


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ive never heard EU players being bad. Usually everyone says they are on average a lot better than NA players which i still agree with
> 
> 
> 
> EUW is definately better. EUNE is like the brazillian server of europe.
Click to expand...

Now now, take it easy, no need to call names you know








EUW is def better than EUNE but that has to have something to do with the plague that is 90% of russian and polish kids (no offence) instalocking and flaming and just overall derping around.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Now now, take it easy, no need to call names you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUW is def better than EUNE but that has to have something to do with the plague that is 90% of russian and polish kids (no offence) instalocking and flaming and just overall derping around.


was not flaming, was point out exactly what you did lol.


----------



## Blizlake

It's K, I was joking dude.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Playing Eve before they nerf her

Gain Elo

Also
RIP DFG


----------



## TheOddOne

Anybody wanna duoq so I can get my smurf onto Gold ? I'm 1454 or something atm, need only 2,3 wins


----------



## doomlord52

New game mode: YOLO

Rules: Start a normal game, 5v5. NO CUSTOM. You have ONE life. You die, you DC. The other team IS NOT told of this rule.
Goal: Win

Results:


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Playing Eve before they nerf her
> Gain Elo
> Also
> RIP DFG


the nerfs aren't killing her nor are they killing DFG. they are just making it so that as soon as she gets DFG she can't 1v1 every single champ in the game. i laned against her once as galio, and she still gibbed me with a combo.

and honestly, DFG does far too much damage early on for its cost. you can easily get a dfg before you can get most other big items (thanks to the GP10 item in it) and at that point people will either have base resistances (meaning that with shoes and masteries, you're doing true damage) or at most merc treads. this early game nerf is being offset by a big lategame buff. it's extremely hard to get a DFG to do over 75% right now (base and bonus), but after this buff i can see it happening quite a bit, assuming i read the change correctly (lowering the base percentage, but upping the AP ratio percentage).


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Now now, take it easy, no need to call names you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUW is def better than EUNE but that has to have something to do with the plague that is 90% of russian and polish kids (no offence) instalocking and flaming and just overall derping around.


This guy knows exactly what he's talking about.

When I go soloq, I'll tell a teammate that just dived and died like a moron that he shouldn't have, then him and his bum buddy flame in Russian at me, then the other 2 people on the team who are also Russian will start flaming.

People that can't type a coherent sentence in English shouldn't play this game unless a dedicated language server exists...


----------



## TinDaDragon

I'VE FOUND THE SPARK IN BRAND AGAIN :O

BEST AP MID IN DA WORLD

Is he really that bad compared to other meta mids atm? He deals tons of dmg but I feel like he needs to position right


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'VE FOUND THE SPARK IN BRAND AGAIN :O
> BEST AP MID IN DA WORLD
> Is he really that bad compared to other meta mids atm? He deals tons of dmg but I feel like he needs to position right


Remember that Brand is all AoE; he's not like LeBlanc assassinating everyone mid; he's supposed to absolutely wreck in teamfights. I don't think that you should compare him 1 vs 1 against other META mid, even though he is pretty good 1 vs 1.


----------



## andyroo89

Hey guys ESEA is gonna through a RTS/moba in their league, I have played ESEA-Open for tf2 and was good experience. If I saw LoL in esea I would definitely join up. http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=poll&d=comments&id=818


----------



## KarmaKiller

Voted. ESEA can be fun, but most of the time the other people in the community ruin it. I remember the ESEA-O days.. don't miss them one bit.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Voted. ESEA can be fun, but most of the time the other people in the community ruin it. I remember the ESEA-O days.. don't miss them one bit.


If I actually kept a scout we would of got qualified to go into IM, Oh well.


----------



## waylo88

Mundo jungle too stronk. Kayle jungle not bad either, lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Mundo jungle too stronk. Kayle jungle not bad either, lol.


good times.


----------



## OkanG

Wrecked a couple of normals with Xin Zhao jungle. Too stronk


----------



## beezkneez

first time thread viewer ! enjoying all of the convos , about the only site i can view for league ...(afghan internet booo) .anyways whats new in league .still same meta? xin jungle is beast .im jonesing to play ahhhh!! wish i could watch the world championships but they only allow us 30 mins of internet and youtube is so slow ... any new skins out ??


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Voted. ESEA can be fun, but most of the time the other people in the community ruin it. I remember the ESEA-O days.. don't miss them one bit.


I voted for HoN by accident, now I will go kill myself


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I voted for HoN by accident, now I will go kill myself


L0L

It's gonna make a big difference.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I voted for HoN by accident, now I will go kill myself


You just cost me IP! (They're giving IP boost if LoL wins, right?)

Just had two ranked. One with an AP Xin Zhao mid, and one with a 0/7/0 Nidalee support. Oh, and Nida had ignite. And no support runes. And no GP10 items. Or wards. I hate my life.


----------



## TheOddOne

MOAR IP BOOST


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> first time thread viewer ! enjoying all of the convos , about the only site i can view for league ...(afghan internet booo) .anyways whats new in league .still same meta? xin jungle is beast .im jonesing to play ahhhh!! wish i could watch the world championships but they only allow us 30 mins of internet and youtube is so slow ... any new skins out ??


there's always new skins coming out. what was the last skin you recall?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'VE FOUND THE SPARK IN BRAND AGAIN :O
> BEST AP MID IN DA WORLD
> Is he really that bad compared to other meta mids atm? He deals tons of dmg but I feel like he needs to position right


All of his high damage skills (besides his ult) are slow moving skill shots. So this makes him a high skill cap champ and makes him less viable than other champs. It's champs like Eve who are strong because they don't require all the aiming and combo'ing that Brand requires.


----------



## Ali67219

Also brand can easily be countered by a lot of the mids for example ahri and kass and many more. Imo he is very underestimated but at the same time he wouldnt match up on the tier list with some of the other ap carried


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Starting to play again after a break and I always favored solo top or jungle so I am curious what are the best champions for those lanes currently?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Starting to play again after a break and I always favored solo top or jungle so I am curious what are the best champions for those lanes currently?


Whichever you're good with









But in all honesty many champs are good in these roles and work better than others in certain situations. Just play some, find who you like and play them til you're awesome. Although I assume your questions is to make this selection easier. If you are playing normals its something like this:

Top Choices- Malphite, Shen, Rengar, Jayce, Darius, Irelia
Jungle- Malphite, Shen, Rengar, Alistar, Amumu, Skarner, Maokai, Shyvana, Mundo

Obviously there are others such as Xin, Jarvan, the list goes on. The first three that I list are almost on permanent ban in ranked games, and some of the others get a ban at times. But if you're playing normals just play champs you like, doesn't have to be the champs that stomp every game.

Edit: And many aren't banned because they're overpowered individually, but are banned because of their impact on a team fight.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> All of his high damage skills (besides his ult) are slow moving skill shots. So this makes him a high skill cap champ and makes him less viable than other champs. It's champs like Eve who are strong because they don't require all the aiming and combo'ing that Brand requires.


High skill caps?

I must be good xD

I don't think he's that hard to play. All you have to do is land 1 skill shot to change the game.


----------



## andyroo89

Just saw special forces gangplanks ultimate for the first time couple of nights ago. I must say. SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## TinDaDragon

Can someone carry me out of 1200 elo mark? I can't find a way to focus on the game without people whining at me and telling me to do this and that.

I don't belong in this elo....


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't belong in this elo....


Classic.

http://realelohell.wordpress.com/

I'm just gonna keep posting this link every time someone asks how they improve and/or how they don't belong in the elo they're in.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can someone carry me out of 1200 elo mark? I can't find a way to focus on the game without people whining at me and telling me to do this and that.
> I don't belong in this elo....


All you are ever going to get when asking how to get out of "elo hell"
1. Buy wards
2. Carry (stupid because even if you carry, someone is going to do something ******ed and throw the game)

Really soloq is a lottery. You get lucky to get paired with a good team and vice-versa.
Just keep playing and eventually you'll get out of your so called "elo hell" but really soloq in whole is elohell. At every elo range you get to, you will have idiots, however it becomes likes problematic the higher elo you are at, but it is still elohell.

Try filling roles that aren't taken yet, if someone wants a lane let them have it. Chances are they are good at the lane.


----------



## bigal1542

On a smurf with playing with some friends that are in the level 25 - barely 30 range. Here are my last 10 games.











If you are wondering about the IP and XP... The account is almost two years old but level 10. I have 40-50 IP boosts stored up from all of the ones Riot has given. I also purchased a bunch of XP boosts with the RP that we have gotten from Riot. Want to hit 20 soon so I can get good runes lol.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Really soloq is a lottery. You get lucky to get paired with a good team and vice-versa.


True. But to some extent. If you now you don't belong in the elo you're in, then just grind. You're probably wondering why grinding is effective, when solo queue just a 'lottery'. If you truly are higher than the rating you're in, you'll raise in rating because:

A) You carry your team like a baws. Carrying doesn't only mean getting a 10/0 score and being super fed. Actually being able to USE that extra gold to something is also crucial. Not helping the team to your level when you're fed is almost as ineffective as simply not buying any items.

B) When you're better than your elo, the odds are in your favor. This is because you know that you aren't going to feed. The potential bad players are therefore a total of 9 from your point of view. This means that one of the 5 on their team can get the AFK/feeder, and only 4 on your team can, because you know that you aren't going to be the 'nub'.


----------



## Zackcy

Incoming Irelia nerf https://twitter.com/RiotMorello/status/260138261991809025


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Incoming Irelia nerf https://twitter.com/RiotMorello/status/260138261991809025


It's great how it came up too. Dyrus was thinking about picking up Irelia for the next season. Dyrus has had a history of picking champs and then they mysteriously get nerfed into the ground. Not saying it is a cause and effect or anything, just something funny.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Incoming Irelia nerf https://twitter.com/RiotMorello/status/260138261991809025


Wow. Super not necessary. Some months back they nerfed her quite a lot. I'd almost say that was too much. They totally floored her sustain, now she's not cool anymore







Why don't they do anything about Shen instead?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Wow. Super not necessary. Some months back they nerfed her quite a lot. I'd almost say that was too much. They totally floored her sustain, now she's not cool anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they do anything about Shen instead?


Shen is actually pretty weak right now. Yep, I get tons of flak for it, but I am sure of it. His win rates in every single category and in all of the tournaments is pathetic. People just think he is a strong pick.

He and Ali are in the same category. They are just a pain to play against. Not strong by any means, but there is nothing worse than being close to a kill and shen comes in and ruins it. Ali is just a pain to lane against. Most people put blitz in this category too, but I think he actually has some use late game with the grab.

But yeah, Irelia is actually decently strong. There really isn't anyone that can beat her in lane. She even destroys Kayle, Jayce, and Nid once she gets to level 5.


----------



## Zackcy

Shen is really strong. Some teams don't want to ban him, people pick him simply because "Shen isn't ban, we must pick him!" and that is why he loses a lot.

His top lane is pretty great, his jungle is ok. Strong early/mid/late, can split push all day and ulti for teamfights. Can dive enemy carry while protecting his own. Very versitile.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Classic.
> http://realelohell.wordpress.com/
> I'm just gonna keep posting this link every time someone asks how they improve and/or how they don't belong in the elo they're in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> All you are ever going to get when asking how to get out of "elo hell"
> 1. Buy wards
> 2. Carry (stupid because even if you carry, someone is going to do something ******ed and throw the game)
> Really soloq is a lottery. You get lucky to get paired with a good team and vice-versa.
> Just keep playing and eventually you'll get out of your so called "elo hell" but really soloq in whole is elohell. At every elo range you get to, you will have idiots, however it becomes likes problematic the higher elo you are at, but it is still elohell.
> Try filling roles that aren't taken yet, if someone wants a lane let them have it. Chances are they are good at the lane.


Thing is:

I was the carry. Tried to carry the team. They called stupid baron times. Pinged them to get back. They're like: "Oh no...If you don't come now, we will die." I repeatedly pinged them to back. They started w/o the adc (me) and got pooped on.

As for not being in the elo I'm in. My highest is 1388. Been around 1360 and 1380 for most of my time. If I'm at ~1200, something isn't right.

They called a support taric. Fine. I'm good with that. But when they stay *behind* me and not try to zone the enemy, I knew we were going to lose. If he's not ballsy enough to zone, chances are he's not going to peel for me in teamfights.

*LONGEST POST OF MY LIFE*


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Thing is:
> I was the carry. Tried to carry the team. They called stupid baron times. Pinged them to get back. They're like: "Oh no...If you don't come now, we will die." I repeatedly pinged them to back. They started w/o the adc (me) and got pooped on.
> As for not being in the elo I'm in. My highest is 1388. Been around 1360 and 1380 for most of my time. If I'm at ~1200, something isn't right.
> They called a support taric. Fine. I'm good with that. But when they stay *behind* me and not try to zone the enemy, I knew we were going to lose. If he's not ballsy enough to zone, chances are he's not going to peel for me in teamfights.
> *LONGEST POST OF MY LIFE*


Well you can't have the good team everytime. Like my previous post, you can still get the worse team. Carrying yourself to a higher rating doesn't necessarily mean 50 consecutive wins. If you had the chance of actually trying to do baron with them and you didn't, then that's your fault. Because they're 4 players, and you're one. Sure, carrying partially means making good decisions when it comes to objectives, but if everyone disagrees with you, you're gonna have to follow them.

About players like the Taric you mentioned. The only thing you can really do with players like that is to try to suggest them the more appropriate way to play with the given champion. For example, I was with a Blitz bot. They had an Alistar. Blitz grabbed Alistar on purpose 2 times. Needless to say, that messes it up for us pretty bad. All I did was to suggest him to staw away from Alistar unless his cooldowns are up. After that, everything went smooth. Despite being behind in every possible way, we ended up ahead and won.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Shen is really strong. Some teams don't want to ban him, people pick him simply because "Shen isn't ban, we must pick him!" and that is why he loses a lot.
> His top lane is pretty great, his jungle is ok. Strong early/mid/late, can split push all day and ulti for teamfights. Can dive enemy carry while protecting his own. Very versitile.


You have a great point with the "we have to pick him so they don't get him", but if he was as strong as people say, it wouldn't matter. Shen actually has a very low skillcap. Anyone with decent experience can pick him up and play. If I see a shen against me in ranked, I just go singed and it is a free win. Shen works great if the other top laner can't push, but if they can, he ults and you lose a tower. This is why in blind pick he is pretty good, but in draft, he falls off. That's why he appeared a ton less at worlds than the qualifiers. They saw he just wasn't as strong as another better top laner.

http://www.lolking.net/champions/shen&region=all&league=ranked#statistics
This shows his ranked stats are lacking but blind is pretty good

Take a look at Elobuff, and you can see he had a pretty crappy win rate there as well
https://elobuff.com/events/2012-season-2-world-championship/champions

I think he is just overrated, and I will stand with it. I went through the same flak when I said mundo and karthus were OP in season 1. Nobody agreed, but go check out my stats with them season 1. Then look at the fact that they got nerfed 4-6 patches in a row, and now they are still considered strong. Take a look at my season 2 stats. Skarner was viewed as pretty weak, but I played him because I thought he was OP. Well, four nerfing patches later, he was still played a ton.

Right now the OP champs if you ask me (Jayce and Rengar will still remain super strong after their first nerfs is it matches with the leaked nerf stats):
Jayce
Eve
Rengar
Sona
EZ
Malph
Singed
Xin
Zyra

The weak ones that will still be played:
Ali
Shen
Karthus
Nunu


----------



## TinDaDragon

Does anyone have the patch note?

I want to buy EZ, but I don't know how badly they're going to nerf him


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Does anyone have the patch note?
> I want to buy EZ, but I don't know how badly they're going to nerf him


Are you Asian? If so, buy him. If not, don't







I'm not kidding, and by no means being racist (if it is coming across this way it would be against white people, of which I am one). Look at the EZ stats at worlds. The Asian teams obliterated with him. I think they were 8-1 and the NA and EU teams combined for 1-6 or something. I don't remember the exact numbers, but it's something like that.

Okay, now in all honesty, I would get him. If you enjoy playing him, just go for it. He is strong right now, but the nerfs will bring him down to the level of other carries. I am sure his nerf will be pretty small.

I think these are the latest notes:
http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/22043-unoffical-pbe-changes-for-10-18-2012-splash


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Are you Asian? If so, buy him. If not, don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kidding, and by no means being racist (if it is coming across this way it would be against white people, of which I am one). Look at the EZ stats at worlds. The Asian teams obliterated with him. I think they were 8-1 and the NA and EU teams combined for 1-6 or something. I don't remember the exact numbers, but it's something like that.
> Okay, now in all honesty, I would get him. If you enjoy playing him, just go for it. He is strong right now, but the nerfs will bring him down to the level of other carries. I am sure his nerf will be pretty small.
> I think these are the latest notes:
> http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/22043-unoffical-pbe-changes-for-10-18-2012-splash


Yea I'm Asian









For some reason, Ez seemed very natural to me during this week. It's the first time I've played with him and the results are fabulous.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Yea I'm Asian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, Ez seemed very natural to me during this week. It's the first time I've played with him and the results are fabulous.


He's very fun. I think he's great especially in solo queue. He does better on his own than most AD carries.

I'd say go for it









I honestly don't think they will nerf more than his W a little bit and maybe increase the CD on his E. He is just a tiny bit OP, but not that bad.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> He's very fun. I think he's great especially in solo queue. He does better on his own than most AD carries.
> I'd say go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think they will nerf more than his W a little bit and maybe increase the CD on his E. He is just a tiny bit OP, but not that bad.


Well...I heard his W is getting the AS debuff removed, so his 1v1 isn't that good anymore.

And for this free week, it's my dream week. Been wanting MF/Vayne/Kat for a long time now

Now I get to try all of them at once. Too many decisions.


----------



## andyroo89

I don't always ap shaco. But, when I do it is fun


----------



## beezkneez

the last skin i recall and last champ i recall coming out were ...i wanna say her name was lulu and the skin was i believe a remake on some of the old champs any new themes out? im actually getting to watch m5 vs tpa wf game 3 for the first time ..takes forever to load but so worth it =P


----------



## beezkneez

blitzcrank plus ap shaco is the tits.. grab into a bush full of jack n the boxes GeGe.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> blitzcrank plus ap shaco is the tits.. grab into a bush full of jack n the boxes GeGe.


That's actually is a cool idea.

Bouta try it in norm.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> blitzcrank plus ap shaco is the tits.. grab into a bush full of jack n the boxes GeGe.


I used to run urgot and support ap shaco bot lane. Was OP as I'll get out once Urgot hit 6. Guaranteed kill on every time he casted it.

This was back when Ap shaco was really good too, I would start mejas and always have 20 stacks by the end of the game. You might even be able to do the old school waiting in the enemy jungle with a nest of boxes and get an easy first blood.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I used to run urgot and support ap shaco bot lane. Was OP as I'll get out once Urgot hit 6. Guaranteed kill on every time he casted it.
> This was back when Ap shaco was really good too, I would start mejas and always have 20 stacks by the end of the game. You might even be able to do the old school waiting in the enemy jungle with a nest of boxes and get an easy first blood.


And then you can have a blitzcrank jungle


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> And then you can have a blitzcrank jungle


Lol I actually saw that yesterday. No kidding. It sorta worked too.


----------



## Darkling5499

blitzstar combo, blitz botlane graves jungle. most OP thing in the history of LoL. every gank is a guarenteed kill thans to the endless CC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> the last skin i recall and last champ i recall coming out were ...i wanna say her name was lulu and the skin was i believe a remake on some of the old champs any new themes out? im actually getting to watch m5 vs tpa wf game 3 for the first time ..takes forever to load but so worth it =P


i'll look up a list when i get off work and post links to the images as well for ya


----------



## pkkawakitty

I love league of legends and have been playing since the first year it came out. I started playing ranked at the beginning of the month and just hit gold today!







I like to mid and jungle


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Whichever you're good with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all honesty many champs are good in these roles and work better than others in certain situations. Just play some, find who you like and play them til you're awesome. Although I assume your questions is to make this selection easier. If you are playing normals its something like this:
> Top Choices- Malphite, Shen, Rengar, Jayce, Darius, Irelia
> Jungle- Malphite, Shen, Rengar, Alistar, Amumu, Skarner, Maokai, Shyvana, Mundo
> Obviously there are others such as Xin, Jarvan, the list goes on. The first three that I list are almost on permanent ban in ranked games, and some of the others get a ban at times. But if you're playing normals just play champs you like, doesn't have to be the champs that stomp every game.
> Edit: And many aren't banned because they're overpowered individually, but are banned because of their impact on a team fight.


Did Riven get a nerf? She used to be a great top. Glad my favorite jungles are still good and will have to try out Rengar.

Sad to see Irelia is going to get nerfed she was my favorite top.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkkawakitty*
> 
> I love league of legends and have been playing since the first year it came out. I started playing ranked at the beginning of the month and just hit gold today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to mid and jungle


Nice, but why did you start playing ranked so late?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Did Riven get a nerf? She used to be a great top. Glad my favorite jungles are still good and will have to try out Rengar.
> Sad to see Irelia is going to get nerfed she was my favorite top.


no, not recetnly atleast. the reason why is probably because she's a counterpick. if you firstpick riven, you're gonna have a bad time. however, if you firstpick cho, i'm going to pick riven and completely ruin your day.

how are they nerfing irelia? i know triforce is getting a nerf (well, phage is getting a nerf, therefor triforce is as well), which does directly impact her because you ALWAYS get a triforce on irelia, but other than that i don't see anything?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Diana beast


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> New game mode: YOLO
> Rules: Start a normal game, 5v5. NO CUSTOM. You have ONE life. You die, you DC. The other team IS NOT told of this rule.
> Goal: Win
> Results:


Very nice game mode, sounds hard though.


----------



## Blizlake

WOW, elise is so much fun it's unbelievable.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> WOW, elise is so much fun it's unbelievable.


Is she really? Im not gonna buy her because every time a new champion comes out riot says "This champion tirned out a little stronger than intended" and the champ gets a berf. Thats why i wait till two weeks pass to see what happens and then buy them if they look good


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> High skill caps?
> I must be good xD
> I don't think he's that hard to play. All you have to do is land 1 skill shot to change the game.


He's easy to play at low elo when nobody knows how to easily dodge his abilities, or what he even does. The big thing is knowing how to combo him properly at the right time.

And on the elo issue, it's just like everyone says: If you can't carry yourself out and continually say you don't belong there, chances are you may actually belong there. Every team I play with where the person acts like they don't below there they have over 400 games and are at that elo. Can't take the whining? Mute them. Can't carry the team? Pick a champ you know you can carry with if you're at the top of the team during select and carry them. At the bottom? Play the role you get well and ensure you've done everything you can to make the win happen. I've probably got close to a 75% win ratio on support, it's what I like to do. But you can't win every game on support.

At the end of the day it's just ranked and has no real bearing on anything other than a number. If you really insist you don't belong, message me if I'm on and I'll hop on my smurf and see what I can do.

I may not be Fatty Al or Tantro, but I can carry a low elo game easy


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> WOW, elise is so much fun it's unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she really? Im not gonna buy her because every time a new champion comes out riot says "This champion tirned out a little stronger than intended" and the champ gets a berf. Thats why i wait till two weeks pass to see what happens and then buy them if they look good
Click to expand...

Haha she's definitely OP atm but I'd play her even if she wasnt. It's just so awesome to first burst someone with EQW combo on human form and then turn into a huge spider and jump at him to get the kill


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Incoming Irelia nerf https://twitter.com/RiotMorello/status/260138261991809025


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> no, not recetnly atleast. the reason why is probably because she's a counterpick. if you firstpick riven, you're gonna have a bad time. however, if you firstpick cho, i'm going to pick riven and completely ruin your day.
> how are they nerfing irelia? i know triforce is getting a nerf (well, phage is getting a nerf, therefor triforce is as well), which does directly impact her because you ALWAYS get a triforce on irelia, but other than that i don't see anything?


That is all I know about Irelia being nerfed, Riven was my backup for when I didn't feel like playing Irelia so I am glad she can still work. I have seen some people saying cho'gath is a good jungle does anyone have personnel experience with him in jungle?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> That is all I know about Irelia being nerfed, Riven was my backup for when I didn't feel like playing Irelia so I am glad she can still work. I have seen some people saying *cho'gath is a good jungle* does anyone have personnel experience with him in jungle?


If I have to jungle I normally pick 1 of 3 champs: Alistar, Maokai, or Cho'gath. Knockup and silence are just such strong ganking tools, and his sustain is good due to his passive. Takes a decent amount of practice to get a feel for it since his start is slow, but I find it fun.


----------



## Zcypot

Hey LoL peeps,

wow I havent been in this thread for a while....

I was wondering if anyone has figured out how to center the HUD since the Darius patch.

Ever since then My HUD is like this, the flickering has been fixed.




When it used to be like this,


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Hey LoL peeps,
> wow I havent been in this thread for a while....
> I was wondering if anyone has figured out how to center the HUD since the Darius patch.
> Ever since then My HUD is like this, the flickering has been fixed.
> -vid-
> When it used to be like this,-vid-


I don't know if I still get it but sometimes I got the same flickering as you're getting and some things wouldn't get rendered, it was really annoying.
*starts game to check* Yeah I don't have it anymore.
I had it on a single screen with 470 SLI.
I know I've probably used the repair install option and reinstalled my graphics drivers since I had the problem but I honestly don't remember when it went away.

When I had the problem, I found that if I moved my mouse across the flickering areas quickly then they would stop flickering and either stay there or disappear. It always flickered at the start of the game but mine generally stopped pretty quick. Try disabling catalyst AI in the catalyst control centre because it might be an SLI/CF glitch and that disables the internal crossfire on a dual card if I recall correctly.

That's not an ideal fix but since LoL probably doesn't need both GPUs anyway it could be an okay workaround.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> That is all I know about Irelia being nerfed, Riven was my backup for when I didn't feel like playing Irelia so I am glad she can still work. I have seen some people saying *cho'gath is a good jungle* does anyone have personnel experience with him in jungle?
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to jungle I normally pick 1 of 3 champs: Alistar, Maokai, or Cho'gath. Knockup and silence are just such strong ganking tools, and his sustain is good due to his passive. Takes a decent amount of practice to get a feel for it since his start is slow, but I find it fun.
Click to expand...

Double smite comes in handy too. (ult + smite = ~2k true to monsters)


----------



## barkinos98

okan, im too lazy to find your name, so can you post it again please?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okan, im too lazy to find your name, so can you post it again please?


OkanG...

Edit: For future reference, the first post of the thread has a listing of the members, their IGN, and server. Al is pretty active in the thread so my assumption is he is able to update it if he hasn't recently.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> okan, im too lazy to find your name, so can you post it again please?


OkanG

Do you play on N&E too?


----------



## Alex132

Wow, lost 200 elo in like 5 hours.... 11 loses in a row.

My K/D was never negative, my team just hurrdurr'ed so hard. For example; I excessively pinged them and told them to not engage in a 3v5 - they do so anyway - we lose team fight - our nexus dies gg....


----------



## OkanG

Know that feel. When I have a game like that or two, I just stop for the day, or play normals.


----------



## waylo88

Anyone know if Riot has announced pricing plans on the new skins coming out for the Halloween update? Sitting on 1957RP and really want that Zombie Brand skin, but it looks like it could be legendary. I want to grab Totemic Maokai before they take the sale down, but if Zombie Brand is gonna be 1820RP, I'll just skip it.


----------



## OkanG

I would personally not use 1820RP on a skin, even though it's legendary. I'd say go for the Totemic Mao skin, it's awesome!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow, lost 200 elo in like 5 hours.... 11 loses in a row.
> My K/D was never negative, my team just hurrdurr'ed so hard. For example; I excessively pinged them and told them to not engage in a 3v5 - they do so anyway - we lose team fight - our nexus dies gg....


Went from 1388 to 1270

I know how u feel.

Just take a break or stop for the day.

Try again tomorrow/


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> OkanG
> Do you play on N&E too?


no, NA. my friends told me i should play there. also we surrendered in 2 games i played (first 2 games) i killed 50 minions in the first, and 1 turret+30 minions in the second. comments? keep in mind im a noob, like a real noob who just opened his acc. 2-3 days ago.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> no, NA. my friends told me i should play there. also we surrendered in 2 games i played (first 2 games) i killed 50 minions in the first, and 1 turret+30 minions in the second. comments? keep in mind im a noob, like a real noob who just opened his acc. 2-3 days ago.


It depends how long the games were but honestly if you're outplaying the guy you're laning against consistently then you're probably doing okay.


----------



## andyroo89

I am not making same mistake as I did of not buying nutcracko skin (I have all of shacos skin except that one) I got festive maokai last year and I am grabbing haunted maokai this year.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> OkanG...
> Edit: For future reference, the first post of the thread has a listing of the members, their IGN, and server. Al is pretty active in the thread so my assumption is he is able to update it if he hasn't recently.


Hey man, the list I have on the front page should update itself








New members just fill in the details with the link and they are automatically added.

As a note to others, you can do a ctrl+f on the first page and find any IGN as long as the player filled out the form when joining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am not making same mistake as I did of not buying nutcracko skin (I have all of shacos skin except that one) I got festive maokai last year and I am grabbing haunted maokai this year.


I want that skin so bad, and I missed it. Every single shaco with nutcracko has just destroyed. I have never seen one do bad.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I would personally not use 1820RP on a skin, even though it's legendary. I'd say go for the Totemic Mao skin, it's awesome!


Have you seen the video for the Zombie Brand skin? I'm buying that thing no matter what.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Have you seen the video for the Zombie Brand skin? I'm buying that thing no matter what.


´

What I said about Ezreals theme skin thing. Then all of a sudden, that 3600 RP thing became more standard on Ezreal than his standard skin!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Have you seen the video for the Zombie Brand skin? I'm buying that thing no matter what.


Also tempted

But no monay


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> ´
> What I said about Ezreals theme skin thing. Then all of a sudden, that 3600 RP thing became more standard on Ezreal than his standard skin!


Well, it was only half that when it released which I'm sure is why so many people bought it. That, and it was also one of the most highly talked about and anticipated skins for quite awhile.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow, lost 200 elo in like 5 hours.... 11 loses in a row.
> My K/D was never negative, my team just hurrdurr'ed so hard. For example; I excessively pinged them and told them to not engage in a 3v5 - they do so anyway - we lose team fight - our nexus dies gg....
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 1388 to 1270
> 
> I know how u feel.
> 
> Just take a break or stop for the day.
> 
> Try again tomorrow/
Click to expand...

Just ended off the day with a rather satisfying game:









I kinda carried really hard. Played mid, and the weird build is because they had a fed vayne, and I didn't want to die! Jayce isn't my main top though, I mainly play darius/singed/olaf/irelia
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I would personally not use 1820RP on a skin, even though it's legendary. I'd say go for the Totemic Mao skin, it's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the video for the Zombie Brand skin? I'm buying that thing no matter what.
Click to expand...

Ew zombie brand skin.

I have so many skins...


Spoiler: my money wasted on skins



Riot Singed
Lord Darius
Fox Fire Ahri
Bird of Prey Anivia
Reaper Hecarim
Frostblade Irelia
Jaximus
Blackthorn Morgana
Brolaf
Ninja Rammus
Warlord Shen
Sandscourge Skarner
Demon Blade Tryndamere
Blood Lord Vladimir
Thunderlord Volibear

3 Legendary skins total ;~;

Total RP: 16185

GG money


----------



## OkanG

I think I can beat that







But not gonna start counting my skins. That'll take forever


----------



## Alex132

I only bought the Lord Darius skin because Dyrus has it ._.

I am terrible


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think I can beat that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not gonna start counting my skins. That'll take forever


Same here, I once had the crazy idea of having a skin for every hero I had. I later realized how horrible of a idea that is.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Same here, I once had the crazy idea of having a skin for every hero I had. I later realized how horrible of a idea that is.


Same here, lol. I still buy skins, but VERY seldom though. I've promised myself to only buy skins that I want when they're on sale.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Same here, I once had the crazy idea of having a skin for every hero I had. I later realized how horrible of a idea that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, lol. I still buy skins, but VERY seldom though. I've promised myself to only buy skins that I want when they're on sale.
Click to expand...

I shouldve done that.. I have skins on champs that I like never play XD


----------



## burksdb

gotta get the brand zombie skin hes like my main char...... i really need to learn to play others


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> gotta get the brand zombie skin hes like my main char...... i really need to learn to play others


You main Brand?

WUT?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> You main Brand?
> WUT?


>maining


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> You main Brand?
> WUT?


yea i find him the most fun to play. i'm not 30 yet though..... but when i just want to play a game have some fun he's my goto.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yea i find him the most fun to play. i'm not 30 yet though..... but when i just want to play a game have some fun he's my goto.


I play him very seldom. But whenever I do, I roflstomp quite hard. I think he's quite viable, if you know how to play him. He's got so much damage in teamfights, that it puts Kennen ult to shame


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> gotta get the brand zombie skin hes like my main char...... i really need to learn to play others
> 
> 
> 
> You main Brand?
> 
> WUT?
Click to expand...

I cant understand having a 'main'

I 'main' mid; daina, anivia, lux, brand, akali, cassiopeia, evelynn, fizz, galio, gragas, karthus, kassadin, kennen, leblanc, malzahar, morgana, orianna, ryze, talon, twisted fate, veigar, viktor, ziggs and zilean.....

ie; I have no main, I just play what I need to and they're all pretty much the same - my lux/morg/anivia/diana/orianna being the strongest


----------



## Alex132

heck i dont even play mid that much, except for my 5v5 team because there isnt really any other good mid.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I play him very seldom. But whenever I do, I roflstomp quite hard. I think he's quite viable, if you know how to play him. He's got so much damage in teamfights, that it puts Kennen ult to shame


right and it seems like most people dont know how to play against him and you stun combo ftw. That it's always a good feeling poping an ult when they think there free.. Incoming fireball


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think I can beat that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not gonna start counting my skins. That'll take forever


Same. I hate the fact that since release, I've put probably $400+ into the game buying skins (I own a TON). I just cant help myself though.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> right and it seems like most people dont know how to play against him and you stun combo ftw. That it's always a good feeling poping an ult when they think there free.. Incoming fireball


Or actually getting in range to do the e on them, and then stun them. Normally W is the first ability, but his design makes him more rewarding if you land E first. Now that I think of it, he's actually one of the best designed champions ability-wise because of the "If target is ablaze" thing. He has so many different combos, which just makes him even harder to master. It's like it's not enough that his abilities are mostly hard to land


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Or actually getting in range to do the e on them, and then stun them. Normally W is the first ability, but his design makes him more rewarding if you land E first. Now that I think of it, he's actually one of the best designed champions ability-wise because of the "If target is ablaze" thing. He has so many different combos, which just makes him even harder to master. It's like it's not enough that his abilities are mostly hard to land


Yea ive been working on getting the people out of range by hitting minions with w then e and getting the other guy on blaze then hitting him with q (little harder to do) works for a stun also and if you focus down your cd you can pull of a dmg combo that way as well. For when there trying to stay just a tad out of range ive only landed it few times.

ive also saved way to many people with the stun combo that are being chased


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I play him very seldom. But whenever I do, I roflstomp quite hard. I think he's quite viable, if you know how to play him. He's got so much damage in teamfights, that it puts Kennen ult to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right and it seems like most people dont know how to play against him and you stun combo ftw. That it's always a good feeling poping an ult when they think there free.. Incoming fireball
Click to expand...

range / ms = gg for brand

lux + ms runes / masteries or diana + ms runes/masteries have never failed me agaisnt brand

or just straight up LB / Fizz / even orianna (more farm lane though)

oh and ahri


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think I can beat that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not gonna start counting my skins. That'll take forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I hate the fact that since release, I've put probably $400+ into the game buying skins (I own a TON). I just cant help myself though.
Click to expand...

this is why i love riot

the game is free, you dont have to spend rp to get anything that will give you an advantage at all.

but you can spend rp on nice visual things etc, and they make a killing because of it.

I also tend to buy skins because to support the game <3


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> range / ms = gg for brand
> lux + ms runes / masteries or diana + ms runes/masteries have never failed me agaisnt brand
> or just straight up LB / Fizz / even orianna (more farm lane though)
> oh and ahri


i die so hard to Kat, diana and zyra.

i just bought cho i need to play a few games and try him out


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> range / ms = gg for brand
> lux + ms runes / masteries or diana + ms runes/masteries have never failed me agaisnt brand
> or just straight up LB / Fizz / even orianna (more farm lane though)
> oh and ahri
> 
> 
> 
> i die so hard to Kat, diana and zyra.
> 
> i just bought cho i need to play a few games and try him out
Click to expand...

lol cho

brand is supposed to be good against zyra... dont really know i hate playing zyra


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> range / ms = gg for brand
> lux + ms runes / masteries or diana + ms runes/masteries have never failed me agaisnt brand
> or just straight up LB / Fizz / even orianna (more farm lane though)
> oh and ahri


Great Brand > Lux

As far as LB and Fizz goes, farming from range and still being able to outfarm champions like Fizz and LeBlanc is a wonderful thing Brand can do. After doing that and not granting LB/Fizz any kills, it's gg. Without some early kills both Fizz and LeBlanc fall off a lot lategame.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> range / ms = gg for brand
> lux + ms runes / masteries or diana + ms runes/masteries have never failed me agaisnt brand
> or just straight up LB / Fizz / even orianna (more farm lane though)
> oh and ahri
> 
> 
> 
> Great Brand > Lux
> 
> As far as LB and Fizz goes, farming from range and still being able to outfarm champions like Fizz and LeBlanc is a wonderful thing Brand can do. After doing that and not granting LB/Fizz any kills, it's gg. Without some early kills both Fizz and LeBlanc fall off a lot lategame.
Click to expand...

I beg to differ.

Lux ult > brand ult (unless the enemy team is ******ed)
Lux farm > brand farm (her 'e' has a larger radius + her passive + spammable ulti (~25s cd) > brand's 'w')


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i die so hard to Kat, diana and zyra.
> i just bought cho i need to play a few games and try him out


Love playing cho









How have you been doing with him?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> Lux ult > brand ult (unless the enemy team is ******ed)
> Lux farm > brand farm (her 'e' has a larger radius + her passive + spammable ulti (~25s cd) > brand's 'w')


Brand ult on enemy AD Carry --> Bounces back and forth between support and AD Carry --> They can barely move (Rylais) --> GG.

The AD Carry will never stand alone, so the Brand ult is almost always sure to hit the AD Carry at least twice. His stun is also a good tool for engaging and disengaging a teamfight.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> right and it seems like most people dont know how to play against him and you stun combo ftw. That it's always a good feeling poping an ult when they think there free.. Incoming fireball


LOL

I love it when they just stay together, then run together after I ulted

Easy multi kill inc.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> Lux ult > brand ult (unless the enemy team is ******ed)
> Lux farm > brand farm (her 'e' has a larger radius + her passive + spammable ulti (~25s cd) > brand's 'w')
> 
> 
> 
> Brand ult on enemy AD Carry --> Bounces back and forth between support and AD Carry --> They can barely move (Rylais) --> GG.
> 
> The AD Carry will never stand alone, so the Brand ult is almost always sure to hit the AD Carry at least twice. His stun is also a good tool for engaging and disengaging a teamfight.
Click to expand...

I've often found that I can just hard counter brand with singed, ghost + toss him into my team = gg, hes so squishy.

But then again this is 1200 elo and everyone is terrible


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've often found that I can just hard counter brand with singed, ghost + toss him into my team = gg, hes so squishy.
> But then again this is 1200 elo and everyone is terrible


If Brand is smart enough, he can easily hourglass Singeds Fling. By the time Brand is 'mortal' again, the whole team is there to protect him. Unless the team is ******ed, that is.

With that being said, no one can escape from Singed







So I wouldn't say that's Brand's weakness in particular. That's just what Singed does, especially if Brand's whole team goes 'CHAAAAAAAARGE LOLOLOL' without protecting the carries.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've often found that I can just hard counter brand with singed, ghost + toss him into my team = gg, hes so squishy.
> But then again this is 1200 elo and everyone is terrible
> 
> 
> 
> If Brand is smart enough, he can easily hourglass Singeds Fling. By the time Brand is 'mortal' again, the whole team is there to protect him. Unless the team is ******ed, that is.
> 
> With that being said, no one can escape from Singed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wouldn't say that's Brand's weakness in particular. That's just what Singed does, especially if Brand's whole team goes 'CHAAAAAAAARGE LOLOLOL' without protecting the carries.
Click to expand...

dude i have had some epic singed games, 3v1 and won while running away on like 30hp and being unable to be caught. diving all the way to the enemy inhib tower, etc etc etc. singed = troll level 9000


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dude i have had some epic singed games, 3v1 and won while running away on like 30hp and being unable to be caught. diving all the way to the enemy inhib tower, etc etc etc. singed = troll level 9000


Exactly, lol. Playing Darius and Singed, and what not. Why do you like Dyrus so much?







If I have to say it myself, he's a douche sometimes.. Even though he's funny


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have so many skins...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my money wasted on skins
> 
> 
> 
> Riot Singed
> Lord Darius
> Fox Fire Ahri
> Bird of Prey Anivia
> Reaper Hecarim
> Frostblade Irelia
> Jaximus
> Blackthorn Morgana
> Brolaf
> Ninja Rammus
> Warlord Shen
> Sandscourge Skarner
> Demon Blade Tryndamere
> Blood Lord Vladimir
> Thunderlord Volibear
> 3 Legendary skins total ;~;
> Total RP: 16185
> GG money


Psh, mine is 3x more spent x.x
Not to mention im getting another $75 worth Thursday


----------



## yutzybrian

Alright I am officially done with ranked games. They aren't worth the hassle. 1st game of the night got an amazing team. 2nd two I got a bunch of derpy idiots, got so fed up I just left the last one. Whatever, just gonna do regular from now on.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dude i have had some epic singed games, 3v1 and won while running away on like 30hp and being unable to be caught. diving all the way to the enemy inhib tower, etc etc etc. singed = troll level 9000
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, lol. Playing Darius and Singed, and what not. Why do you like Dyrus so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to say it myself, he's a douche sometimes.. Even though he's funny
Click to expand...

He is so funny, plus my playstyle/personality is EXACTLY like his, I never even followed a guide for Darius and I ended up using his builds (ie, the builds i made up to suit how i played is what he played), plus he plays all my top chars (darius, singed, irelia, vlad) and he can give valuable insight to games (not as good as theoddone though).


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Alright I am officially done with ranked games. They aren't worth the hassle. 1st game of the night got an amazing team. 2nd two I got a bunch of derpy idiots, got so fed up I just left the last one. Whatever, just gonna do regular from now on.


ive had 4 afk'ers before haha


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Love playing cho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been doing with him?


i'm going to play some games tonight with him.... prob start out with some ai games since i have no idea how to use him


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i'm going to play some games tonight with him.... prob start out with some ai games since i have no idea how to use him


Max Q, then W, then E

Flash Q, W, R, GG


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Max Q, then W, then E
> Flash Q, W, R, GG


Alternatively, max e first then q for awesome jungle clears.

I like to build a lich bane on him, works great with him


----------



## OkanG

Was gonna suggest maxing E with Cho too







Then get a Wits End, GG


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Love playing cho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been doing with him?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to play some games tonight with him.... prob start out with some ai games since i have no idea how to use him
Click to expand...

go top / mid / jungle and follow this simple guide;

You're a sort-of bruiser but more tank and annoying for the enemy team. Don't think that youre THAT tank, because I have seen many cho's get overeager because they think that theyre huge theyre invincible.

Top/Mid:
Start with your Q, then E, then W. Max Q then E then W. (Obviously get R at 6/11/16).

Jungle:
Start with your Q, then E, Max E as soon as possible, then max Q. Max W last. Get 1 point in W at level 8. Max R at 6/11/16.

General: Try to use your ulti on minions, but don't use it when you think youre going to engage in the next ~30 seconds. YOUR ULTI IS SO STRONK! Massive true damage and short CD.

Top/mid:

Start boots + 3hp pots, if it's a farm lane then max E rather than Q - As Q costs a lot of mana.
You want to get Philo stone + HoG on your first back + wards/pots and either merc treds or ninja tabai. Never get sorc shoes or any other boots.
2nd back you want catalyst the protector or glacial shroud (which builds into frozen heart). Then get Abysal Sceptor or Rod of Ages, (you want to get abysal later anyway if you get RoA). Then you can get anything tanky that you want really, Rylais if you need that extra dmg, or just FON / Randiuns if you need to tank more.

Jungle:

start cloth 5hp pots and max E rather than Q, otherwise same build - just take smite ofc









I would recommend 9/21/0 masteries and magic pen marks + flat armour seals + flat MR glyphs + flat ap quints.

TSM.net guides:
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=33597-logich-chogath-build-guide
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=24555-screaming-mime-chogath-build-guide
http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=33343-spreekaway-chogath-build-guide


----------



## burksdb

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Max Q, then W, then E
> Flash Q, W, R, GG


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Alternatively, max e first then q for awesome jungle clears.
> I like to build a lich bane on him, works great with him


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Was gonna suggest maxing E with Cho too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get a Wits End, GG


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> go top / mid / jungle and follow this simple guide;
> You're a sort-of bruiser but more tank and annoying for the enemy team. Don't think that youre THAT tank, because I have seen many cho's get overeager because they think that theyre huge theyre invincible.
> Top/Mid:
> Start with your Q, then E, then W. Max Q then E then W. (Obviously get R at 6/11/16).
> Jungle:
> Start with your Q, then E, Max E as soon as possible, then max Q. Max W last. Get 1 point in W at level 8. Max R at 6/11/16.
> General: Try to use your ulti on minions, but don't use it when you think youre going to engage in the next ~30 seconds. YOUR ULTI IS SO STRONK! Massive true damage and short CD.
> Top/mid:
> Start boots + 3hp pots, if it's a farm lane then max E rather than Q - As Q costs a lot of mana.
> You want to get Philo stone + HoG on your first back + wards/pots and either merc treds or ninja tabai. Never get sorc shoes or any other boots.
> 2nd back you want catalyst the protector or glacial shroud (which builds into frozen heart). Then get Abysal Sceptor or Rod of Ages, (you want to get abysal later anyway if you get RoA). Then you can get anything tanky that you want really, Rylais if you need that extra dmg, or just FON / Randiuns if you need to tank more.
> Jungle:
> start cloth 5hp pots and max E rather than Q, otherwise same build - just take smite ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend 9/21/0 masteries and magic pen marks + flat armour seals + flat MR glyphs + flat ap quints.
> TSM.net guides:
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=33597-logich-chogath-build-guide
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=24555-screaming-mime-chogath-build-guide
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=33343-spreekaway-chogath-build-guide






Sweet thanks for the advice


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Max Q, then W, then E
> Flash Q, W, R, GG
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Alternatively, max e first then q for awesome jungle clears.
> I like to build a lich bane on him, works great with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Was gonna suggest maxing E with Cho too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then get a Wits End, GG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> go top / mid / jungle and follow this simple guide;
> You're a sort-of bruiser but more tank and annoying for the enemy team. Don't think that youre THAT tank, because I have seen many cho's get overeager because they think that theyre huge theyre invincible.
> Top/Mid:
> Start with your Q, then E, then W. Max Q then E then W. (Obviously get R at 6/11/16).
> Jungle:
> Start with your Q, then E, Max E as soon as possible, then max Q. Max W last. Get 1 point in W at level 8. Max R at 6/11/16.
> General: Try to use your ulti on minions, but don't use it when you think youre going to engage in the next ~30 seconds. YOUR ULTI IS SO STRONK! Massive true damage and short CD.
> Top/mid:
> Start boots + 3hp pots, if it's a farm lane then max E rather than Q - As Q costs a lot of mana.
> You want to get Philo stone + HoG on your first back + wards/pots and either merc treds or ninja tabai. Never get sorc shoes or any other boots.
> 2nd back you want catalyst the protector or glacial shroud (which builds into frozen heart). Then get Abysal Sceptor or Rod of Ages, (you want to get abysal later anyway if you get RoA). Then you can get anything tanky that you want really, Rylais if you need that extra dmg, or just FON / Randiuns if you need to tank more.
> Jungle:
> start cloth 5hp pots and max E rather than Q, otherwise same build - just take smite ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend 9/21/0 masteries and magic pen marks + flat armour seals + flat MR glyphs + flat ap quints.
> TSM.net guides:
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=33597-logich-chogath-build-guide
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=24555-screaming-mime-chogath-build-guide
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=33343-spreekaway-chogath-build-guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks for the advice
Click to expand...

No problem, love helping out others ^^


----------



## TinDaDragon

Brand is numba wan

Laned against a Morgana

ROLFSTOMPED


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Brand is numba wan
> 
> Laned against a Morgana
> 
> ROLFSTOMPED


brands one of the few decent mids against morg, unless that morg is good.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Brand is numba wan
> Laned against a Morgana
> ROLFSTOMPED


nice i had these 2 back to back the other day




Yesterday and today have not been so well though crap teams both times


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> nice i had these 2 back to back the other day


Best teamfighting champ in da world


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Brand is numba wan
> Laned against a Morgana
> ROLFSTOMPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice i had these 2 back to back the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today have not been so well though crap teams both times
Click to expand...

what level are you? (saw the exp thing)


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> what level are you? (saw the exp thing)


22


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> 22


what part of MO you live in?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> what level are you? (saw the exp thing)


30 since u included me in the quote


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> what part of MO you live in?


Springfield / Nixa


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Springfield / Nixa


No kidding? I am in KC area.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

SO, Played some ranked(My ELO is trash I know)
Our EVE fed hard. Kept running into everyone. ON PURPOSE
Was basicly a 6v4 game
Still won


NEXT game, hes on the other team Vs me Top lane as Jarven
Destroyed him.
People like him are the reason I get mad.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> SO, Played some ranked(My ELO is trash I know)
> Our EVE fed hard. Kept running into everyone. ON PURPOSE
> Was basicly a 6v4 game
> Still won
> 
> NEXT game, hes on the other team Vs me Top lane as Jarven
> Destroyed him.
> People like him are the reason I get mad.


Considering your elo, I'd say that's about normal.

Carry harder!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I want to top lane Malphite.
Always gets banned.
So I just use Mundo









Because Jayce is too mainstream








(I main top lane Jayce, Because.. Why not







)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> I want to top lane Malphite.
> Always gets banned.
> So I just use Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jayce is too mainstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I main top lane Jayce, Because.. Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Top lane Mundo

Infinite farm and health/health regen

Free meat shield

GEEGEE


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Top lane Mundo
> Infinite farm and health/health regen
> Free meat shield
> GEEGEE


I ran this back in season 1 before his nerfs. Went magic pen and made those cleavers hurt


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I ran this back in season 1 before his nerfs. Went magic pen and made those cleavers hurt


Those cleavers already hurt without magic pen...


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No kidding? I am in KC area.


Gonna stalk you.


----------



## Degree

Moonflair on singed <3
Unstoppable


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No kidding? I am in KC area.


nice i make it up there every once in a while


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Moonflair on singed <3
> Unstoppable


Considering buying Singed to get me some elo

Is he solo q viable?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Moonflair on singed <3
> Unstoppable


I get it quite a bit on ap shaco. When i use to play ap shaco.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> It depends how long the games were but honestly if you're outplaying the guy you're laning against consistently then you're probably doing okay.


im sorry what?

also, is there a reason that my spells dont work? i press, say E, and hold CTRL and select target, but no damage happens, even when the person isnt attacking me. we just had a trial game with my newb as me friend, and no spell worked. the R spell seems like it works, it needs time to be reactivated but no damage happens. weird right?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> I want to top lane Malphite.
> Always gets banned.
> So I just use Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jayce is too mainstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I main top lane Jayce, Because.. Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, jayce being banned often makes me sad.

I can carry hard with jayce too


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Considering buying Singed to get me some elo
> Is he solo q viable?


he's viable, but very easily counterpicked. you normally grab singed as a counterpick to another farmbot, like cho or nasus. popular tops like darius, jayce, and irelia will make your life a living nightmare.

if you get good with him, however, he's extremely hard to counter. i love playing singed, and regularly beat champs that hard counter singed. all depends on how aggressive you can be and how much jungle help you have (after 1 gank, i had a teemo so scared of me that he would flash when i would throw down my slow and run towards him). i think that game i had maybe 1 kill 1 assist by the ~25minute mark, but he was too afraid to get aggressive and deny me farm.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> he's viable, but very easily counterpicked. you normally grab singed as a counterpick to another farmbot, like cho or nasus. popular tops like darius, jayce, and irelia will make your life a living nightmare.
> if you get good with him, however, he's extremely hard to counter. i love playing singed, and regularly beat champs that hard counter singed. all depends on how aggressive you can be and how much jungle help you have (after 1 gank, i had a teemo so scared of me that he would flash when i would throw down my slow and run towards him). i think that game i had maybe 1 kill 1 assist by the ~25minute mark, but he was too afraid to get aggressive and deny me farm.


Yeah, throwing down a ward and/or not pushing is simply seems too hard for some people.


----------



## OkanG

Just bought Yorick and Evelynn skin on sale. Already had the Morde skin. I'm such a horrible person


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> he's viable, but very easily counterpicked. you normally grab singed as a counterpick to another farmbot, like cho or nasus. popular tops like darius, jayce, and irelia will make your life a living nightmare.
> *if you get good with him, however, he's extremely hard to counter*. i love playing singed, and regularly beat champs that hard counter singed. all depends on how aggressive you can be and how much jungle help you have (after 1 gank, i had a teemo so scared of me that he would flash when i would throw down my slow and run towards him). i think that game i had maybe 1 kill 1 assist by the ~25minute mark, but he was too afraid to get aggressive and deny me farm.


This is the biggest issue I have with people just telling someone to counter pick in ranked. If you suck on the counter champ, don't play them because you'll get stomped. Someone doesn't just pick an easily counterable champ unless they're either 1) really good at them or 2) doesn't know any better or 3) doesn't care.

If you're one of the people looking for elo (directed at thread members not Darkling), remember this fact (imho). Being really good at a champ will outweigh a counter pick everyday at lower elo ranges. That and not giving up once you've fallen behind. Just keep chugging along and mute flamers, will either end up a close win or a close loss.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Considering buying Singed to get me some elo
> Is he solo q viable?


If you know how to use him properly, yes.
Singed is a really passive champ, just last hit pre-catalyst and farm farm farm,
Tbh don't even try to go for kills during landing phase, every now and then just use fling>poison if they are close enough.

Go for straight tank (after getting RoA) and you become the most annoying champion ever.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> If you know how to use him properly, yes.
> Singed is a really passive champ, just last hit pre-catalyst and farm farm farm,
> Tbh don't even try to go for kills during landing phase, every now and then just use fling>poison if they are close enough.
> Go for straight tank (after getting RoA) and you become the most annoying champion ever.


Pretty much. If you want some tips from a Singed pro, could always ask GatsbyK or watch his stream when it's on. I actually can't remember his OCN name, but also haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This is the biggest issue I have with people just telling someone to counter pick in ranked. If you suck on the counter champ, don't play them because you'll get stomped. Someone doesn't just pick an easily counterable champ unless they're either 1) really good at them or 2) doesn't know any better or 3) doesn't care.
> If you're one of the people looking for elo (directed at thread members not Darkling), remember this fact (imho). Being really good at a champ will outweigh a counter pick everyday at lower elo ranges. That and not giving up once you've fallen behind. Just keep chugging along and mute flamers, will either end up a close win or a close loss.


This is very true, I play adc and can play any one of them and even though some websites say that you will get beaten because it is a counter, if you are truly good you can beat your opponent even if you get counterpicked.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> This is very true, I play adc and can play any one of them and even though some websites say that you will get beaten because it is a counter, if you are truly good you can beat your opponent even if you get counterpicked.


^ This...then again I play Irelia top all the time. Found that she is pretty beast if you build correctly even after the nerfs.


----------



## waylo88

No patch today?


----------



## Alex132

I know S3 starts 2 November, no clue on the patches


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I know S3 starts 2 November, no clue on the patches


I thought they stated in an article the other day it was the 5th.


----------



## waylo88

Season two ends on the 6th. I'm not talking about that though, I'm talking about the big Halloween patch that they do every year.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I know S3 starts 2 November, no clue on the patches


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I thought they stated in an article the other day it was the 5th.


Season 2 ends on Nov 6


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Season two ends on the 6th. I'm not talking about that though, I'm talking about the big Halloween patch that they do every year.


31st october?


----------



## blakebrinkley

What's up everyone! My summoner name is Princeton125, and I main mid and support, mostly playing Orianna and Sona, but I play almost all support champs, and several ap. I do play the other roles though too, and I can play just about anything at least mediocre-ly =P

Feel free to add me in game, but I'm at school right now and won't be back until this evening later.

GL;HF


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 31st october?


It's usually before halloween


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It's usually before halloween


Yup. The past two years it has started on the 19th.


----------



## beezkneez

im jonesing =P


----------



## TinDaDragon

Still stuck in 1200.

Won bot lane vs MF as graves. Top lee lost against morde.

He got to lvl 18 before anyone in the game at 25 minutes/

ANNIHILATION.

They came back from 12-3.

I feel horrible.


----------



## GameBoy

Been playing some Vayne


----------



## OkanG

I love people saying 'OMG MORG SO OP BAN HER'. I don't, and pick Vladimir for mid, even though I don't know their mid. People immideately go 'OMG MORG OPEN TAKE HER'. Then they do. Then I pwn that nub with Vlad.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Pretty much. If you want some tips from a Singed pro, could always ask GatsbyK or watch his stream when it's on. I actually can't remember his OCN name, but also haven't seen him post in a while.


Check out InvertedComposer


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Check out InvertedComposer


Dairus > IC

Have u seen them 1v1 each other?


----------



## OkanG

Picking Cho'Gath against a Jayce top? At level 3, I had 93 armor thanks to our Kha'Zix's early gank. I regenned more hp than his dps







Needless to say, 10/2/9 and an unhappy Jayce with half my cs. Cho is such a hard counter against Jayce, I've never seen a strong champ like Jayce get smacked that hard. It's gotten the Loch Ness Cho'Gath in me to rise! I've missed playing Cho









1495 or something to 1543 in one day. Not bad. Maybe I'll even get to 1635 again soon, which is my top rating


----------



## sjwpwpro

Hey I will be on in 2 hours if anyone wants to play, I am normally in the OCN chat, I also have skype and mumble. I am always looking for someone to learn from. I have a lvl 30 and a smurf account and can play almost any position though I would say that jungle is my weakest area.


----------



## burksdb

so been playing some cho and so far so good. Im going to have to invest some time in getting decent with him


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dairus > IC
> Have u seen them 1v1 each other?


DYRUS uses IC's singed build lol.

and i barely see dyrus play singed anymore


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dairus > IC
> Have u seen them 1v1 each other?
> 
> 
> 
> DYRUS uses IC's singed build lol.
> 
> and i barely see dyrus play singed anymore
Click to expand...

Dyrus uses a different build to IC, he often gets Spell vamp and skips out on getting a RoA.
Dyrus has said that IC is a better singed though, also IC uses 1/10/19 masteries while Dyrus uses 1/21/8 masteres


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> 
> im jonesing =P


Dude, that was like back in Jan? there has been MANY changes since then so its not a good representation, but still, props for that many wins in succession.

I've been playing Ziggs since he's free this week and boy oh boy, he's one heck of a pusher! his range is almost unmatched, that bouncing bomb is insane if you can aim it right!

What i can't seem to understand is how some of my opponents have 100AD at lvl1: items (Dorians Blade) Or i was against a Teemo with 70AP at lvl1 ? how is that possible? is it Flat Runes?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Dude, that was like back in Jan? there has been MANY changes since then so its not a good representation, but still, props for that many wins in succession.
> I've been playing Ziggs since he's free this week and boy oh boy, he's one heck of a pusher! his range is almost unmatched, that bouncing bomb is insane if you can aim it right!
> What i can't seem to understand is how some of my opponents have 100AD at lvl1: items (Dorians Blade) Or i was against a Teemo with 70AP at lvl1 ? how is that possible? is it Flat Runes?


Flat AP on ALL runes + maybe an amplifying tome? No matter what, it's his/her loss late-game that he/she chooses to so much as consider using secondary runes. So you win


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Dude, that was like back in Jan? there has been MANY changes since then so its not a good representation, but still, props for that many wins in succession.
> I've been playing Ziggs since he's free this week and boy oh boy, he's one heck of a pusher! his range is almost unmatched, that bouncing bomb is insane if you can aim it right!
> What i can't seem to understand is how some of my opponents have 100AD at lvl1: items (Dorians Blade) Or i was against a Teemo with 70AP at lvl1 ? how is that possible? is it Flat Runes?


That is usually with Dorans and a full flat page and masteries. Really stronk if they can get off their damage, but they are trading off sustain and survivability for damage, hard cc = Super GG.


----------



## droozel

Talking 'bout elohell, down from 1430 to 990.








Now about 1130.
elowhat?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Talking 'bout elohell, down from 1430 to 990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about 1130.
> elowhat?


http://realelohell.wordpress.com/


----------



## droozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://realelohell.wordpress.com/


http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dairus > IC
> Have u seen them 1v1 each other?


Used to be dyrus in s1, he stopped using as he thought singed wasn't good in the current meta, then he saw inverted composer in a couple soloq games and decided to use his new build.
They are both good though









Dyrus just has a bit more skill, but IC is a better singed


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


Call me what you want, mr. 990
If you don't wanna listen to advice, then no one is forcing you


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Used to be dyrus in s1, he stopped using as he thought singed wasn't good in the current meta, then he saw inverted composer in a couple soloq games and decided to use his new build.
> They are both good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyrus just has a bit more skill, but IC is a better singed


I suggested GatsbyK since he's a fellow OCNer and climbed to his elo by playing a lot of Singed. Both Dyrus and IC are good too.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://realelohell.wordpress.com/
> 
> 
> 
> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/
Click to expand...

>reads helpful advice
>replies with a response like that

aaaaaah OCN sometimes c:


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >reads helpful advice
> >replies with a response like that
> aaaaaah OCN sometimes c:


need to green text those implies.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >reads helpful advice
> >replies with a response like that
> aaaaaah OCN sometimes c:


Reminded me more of the LoL community than people on OCN, honestly


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Reminded me more of the LoL community than people on OCN, honestly


^ this x1000 here lately


----------



## Degree

Just came to realize Alistar top is pretty good lol


----------



## Drac355

Hey my IGN is Shardmind, I play Solo Top and Jungle I'm a big fan of bruisers. I main Olaf, Darius, Singed, and Pantheon


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just came to realize Alistar top is pretty good lol


Oh ya, tanky support solo tops are awesome, i was 2v1 as nunu vs rengar and ryze (seriously though what is up with no junglers? AT LEVEL 30) and slapped their faces and kept pushing them to their tower.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh ya, tanky support solo tops are awesome, i was 2v1 as nunu vs rengar and ryze (seriously though what is up with no junglers? AT LEVEL 30) and slapped their faces and kept pushing them to their tower.


They had no hands or something?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh ya, tanky support solo tops are awesome, i was 2v1 as nunu vs rengar and ryze (seriously though what is up with no junglers? AT LEVEL 30) and slapped their faces and kept pushing them to their tower.


Lol nunu top is awesome xD
Straight up tanky AP


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> They had no hands or something?


No, they did not have right rune setup early game. My snowballs were doing so much damage to them.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No, they did not have right rune setup early game. My snowballs were doing so much damage to them.


Nunu snowballs hurt early, them dang Nunu's. He is such a strong top laner during laning phase, but he just becomes a support later so he becomes less of a threat. But he is truly a menace early, and it's fun


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Nunu snowballs hurt early, them dang Nunu's. He is such a strong top laner during laning phase, but he just becomes a support later so he becomes less of a threat. But he is truly a menace early, and it's fun


Gave me an idea! A semi-kill lane like Xin Zhao + (put ad carry here) and a Nunu top! That could actually work!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gave me an idea! A semi-kill lane like Xin Zhao + (put ad carry here) and a Nunu top! That could actually work!


I've wanted to try Blitz + Xin/Panth bot for a while now, but my friend I came up with the idea with stopped playing and only watches streams now.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just came to realize Alistar top is pretty good lol


Not after his nerf (long time ago btw), he can get destroyed pretty easily by someone like Jayce or brolaf


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gave me an idea! A semi-kill lane like Xin Zhao + (put ad carry here) and a Nunu top! That could actually work!
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted to try Blitz + Xin/Panth bot for a while now, but my friend I came up with the idea with stopped playing and only watches streams now.
Click to expand...

Epic combo, Blitzstar + Alister

Both go non-support and blitzstar goes more dps... hella funny because it works


----------



## TinDaDragon

Support Anivia

DEM STUNS AND WALLS


----------



## burksdb

really annoyed now... the gf's pc which is running a i7-860, gtx480 and a 1tb wd green drive just loaded faster than me by a good 10%


----------



## Caples

Finally joined the group. I play on both the Nordic and the American servers. I stick mostly to Nautilus and Nocturne.

EDIT: Also; Noc mid.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Finally joined the group. I play on both the Nordic and the American servers. I stick mostly to Nautilus and Nocturne.
> EDIT: Also; Noc mid.


:O that's really unusual, how does that go for you?


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> Dude, that was like back in Jan? there has been MANY changes since then so its not a good representation, but still, props for that many wins in succession.
> I've been playing Ziggs since he's free this week and boy oh boy, he's one heck of a pusher! his range is almost unmatched, that bouncing bomb is insane if you can aim it right!
> What i can't seem to understand is how some of my opponents have 100AD at lvl1: items (Dorians Blade) Or i was against a Teemo with 70AP at lvl1 ? how is that possible? is it Flat Runes?


seeing as this was the last time i was able to play ...im deployed atm or else i would be up to date ..aka im jonesing.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Epic combo, Blitzstar + Alister
> Both go non-support and blitzstar goes more dps... hella funny because it works


Jungle ali with support blitz, lategame we come the most annoying champions ever.
He grabs > Knocks up > I knockup/headbutt depending on situation

Can't escape <3


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Support Anivia
> DEM STUNS AND WALLS


Too bad vayne's stun doesn't work with her wall. When vayne was released this was the first thing my friends and I tried.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone try LoL on Linux? If so, how (Wine or something else)? What was your experience?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Too bad vayne's stun doesn't work with her wall. When vayne was released this was the first thing my friends and I tried.


the reason it doesn't work is because her wall, like jarvan's ult, is represented in the code as dead minions that ignore all passivles (so janna can't walk thru, vayne can't tumble out, etc). this code workaround lead to some hilarious results, since nocturne's Q trail is dead minions, so when he first came out trundle was literally unkillable with a nocturne near him. the Q trail would activate his passive and fullheal him.


----------



## OkanG

Don't mind the Dominions though, lol. But things are finally looking up in ranked! I just won a game as Teemo, laning against Vladimir. I don't know how that's possible, but it happened







Despite that I got no ganks and their Lee Sin ganked 3 or 4 times, I ended up with 80+ cs more than him, and destroyed his *second* turret around the 18 minute mark. I found out that maxing E and rusing a Hexdrinker is quite good against Vladimir







He was not very good obviously, but he actually wasn't ******ed either. Maybe I'll him 1600+ today. Long time ago I've been there









Oh, and the game with Vlad? I was laning against a Singed, and handed his butt to him. So he left, and the arguing and flaming on the other team because of Singed, made their support leave too. Long story short, I've never won a ranked solo queue game in about 12 minutes, until today


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> Don't mind the Dominions though, lol. But things are finally looking up in ranked! I just won a game as Teemo, laning against Vladimir. I don't know how that's possible, but it happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite that I got no ganks and their Lee Sin ganked 3 or 4 times, I ended up with 80+ cs more than him, and destroyed his *second* turret around the 18 minute mark. I found out that maxing E and rusing a Hexdrinker is quite good against Vladimir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not very good obviously, but he actually wasn't ******ed either. Maybe I'll him 1600+ today. Long time ago I've been there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the game with Vlad? I was laning against a Singed, and handed his butt to him. So he left, and the arguing and flaming on the other team because of Singed, made their support leave too. Long story short, I've never won a ranked solo queue game in about 12 minutes, until today


Dat insane luck


----------



## burksdb

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> Don't mind the Dominions though, lol. But things are finally looking up in ranked! I just won a game as Teemo, laning against Vladimir. I don't know how that's possible, but it happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite that I got no ganks and their Lee Sin ganked 3 or 4 times, I ended up with 80+ cs more than him, and destroyed his *second* turret around the 18 minute mark. I found out that maxing E and rusing a Hexdrinker is quite good against Vladimir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not very good obviously, but he actually wasn't ******ed either. Maybe I'll him 1600+ today. Long time ago I've been there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the game with Vlad? I was laning against a Singed, and handed his butt to him. So he left, and the arguing and flaming on the other team because of Singed, made their support leave too. Long story short, I've never won a ranked solo queue game in about 12 minutes, until today






Very nice


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dat insane luck


lol thx


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> :O that's really unusual, how does that go for you?


Actually it usually goes pretty well. It would seem that people always forget about Duskbringer. Hit your buttahns right and combine it with Surge and Exhaust and he can be absolute murder on good games and very efficient on average games.


----------



## Dehatitated

Just bought the Zombie brand skin, I have 20 rp left. OOO it is so cool.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just bought the Zombie brand skin, I have 20 rp left. OOO it is so cool.


i will be getting mine on payday cant wait


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Epic combo, Blitzstar + Alister
> Both go non-support and blitzstar goes more dps... hella funny because it works


When someone tried that combo against me in bottom (I was support), I just warded the bushes and keep a minion between me and blitz while harassing them nonstop. I don't think they had too great of a time.

Since both were going non-support, they didn't have the money to spend on a pink ward battle. They tried to pink once and gave up after I countered it. They were way behind in CS as it was.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Too bad vayne's stun doesn't work with her wall. When vayne was released this was the first thing my friends and I tried.


Vayne can tumble over anivia's wall


----------



## andyroo89

After seeing someone buying brands skin i am at my college library till noon then i have to go to my last class. I cannot wait to go home, and get haunted maokai.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Vayne can tumble over anivia's wall


As far as I recall, she can tumble out of Jarvan's ultimate too. I'd see it fixed, as she can't tumble through any other wall in the game, not even the super thin walls on the map


----------



## Crunkles

Yeah BlitzStar is real strong, used to do it all the time.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Vayne can tumble over anivia's wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I recall, she can tumble out of Jarvan's ultimate too. I'd see it fixed, as she can't tumble through any other wall in the game, not even the super thin walls on the map
Click to expand...

Didn't they fix that a patch or 2 ago?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Didn't they fix that a patch or 2 ago?


I sure hope so!
12/5 game with Varus. Still lost







A 2/14 Rambo-Lee just lost me 14 rating. Sad panda


----------



## Alex132

I had some insane get aways with singed, got away from 5 players (1v5 gank on top lane) and 3 ignites, hec ulti, chogath q, janna ulti and whirlwind as well as cassio ulit.... survived on 30hp xD

ended up 7/2/13


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just bought the Zombie brand skin, I have 20 rp left. OOO it is so cool.


Just did the same. 137RP left for me.

On a side note, did anyone get their Halloween avatars yet that were supposed to be a reward for purchasing RP?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just bought the Zombie brand skin, I have 20 rp left. OOO it is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Just did the same. 137RP left for me.
> On a side note, did anyone get their Halloween avatars yet that were supposed to be a reward for purchasing RP?
Click to expand...

That's the reason I don't buy RP







If the amount of RP you can buy matched the amount champs and skins cost, I'd consider buying some. And I think the prices are a bit high anyway...









The icon/avatar will take a few hours IIRC.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That's the reason I don't buy RP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the amount of RP you can buy matched the amount champs and skins cost, I'd consider buying some. And I think the prices are a bit high anyway...


Right they should sell a voucher for a skin or something along those lines.

but there there to make $$ and people buying more RP than they need is just more $$ for them because you know there going to buy more next time they want something and going damn i'm short


----------



## Alex132

Wards have a time period on them, really stupid IMO


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wards have a time period on them, really stupid IMO


Why?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Why?


Quote from Hippalus
Quote:


> "The goal here is not to have ghosts and bats popping up all over Summoner's Rift all year round. It is a Harrowing/Shadow Isles promotion to add a new element to the event and help us understand how players like and use ward skins."
> 
> "If players like the concept of ward skins, the longer term plan would likely be to have permanent ward skins year round plus lower cost rentals for the holidays. This is an experiment with a new type of content and it doesn't make sense to offer permanent non-holiday ward skins until we see if players use and enjoy it."
> 
> The long term plan if the experiment is successful is to have ward skins available for permanent purchase at a reasonable price (similar to regular skins). But, the problem with selling a new type of permanent content without testing it first is that it it doesn't work for some reason (lack of interest, interferes with gameplay), there is no good way to remove it because it has been permanently sold to players.
> My idea was to test ward skins as part of an event, in a way that would make it easier to end the experiment if it doesn't work, hence ward skins at a reasonable price for a week or two during the Harrowing/Shadow Isles. Is it a perfect experiment? No. Does it hurt players? I don't think so. Players who are against the concept of rentals should feel free not to participate, but I hope to still gather enough data and feedback to help us decide if ward skins should become a permanent or temporary part of the game going forward.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Just did the same. 137RP left for me.
> On a side note, did anyone get their Halloween avatars yet that were supposed to be a reward for purchasing RP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just bought the Zombie brand skin, I have 20 rp left. OOO it is so cool.


woot got my Brand skin


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Hey OCN, just tuning in and saying happy to play lol

Summ Name: OINTwinTurbo

Sadly only 14 ATM due to low internet availability but that should change soon.

Personally I play a beast Akali (bloodmoon) and sometimes throw in the occasional JungleWick. After I get to 30 I'll throw in all my runes and start expanding. Have to be cheap for the time being to wine & dine that expensive champ Akali.

Profanity replaced


----------



## Layo

I wanted to buy RP for Elise since update but the "problems" taking over 15 hours will make me think twice before purchasing RP. Pretty fine day today, got 1500+ elo on 3v3, played normals to get rid of stupid people and lose streak and broke the top elo by 1 with 1445 (wow, how did I get 2k+ on my first account with people like this? Even if I go 10/0 I have no impact on the game as the rest of enemy team is always fed and drops me easily)


----------



## Darkling5499

im absolutely hating the new TT so far. heavily rewards picking a triple assassin teamcomp, and once you start losing it's impossible to come back.


----------



## pkkawakitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pkkawakitty*
> 
> I love league of legends and have been playing since the first year it came out. I started playing ranked at the beginning of the month and just hit gold today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to mid and jungle
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but why did you start playing ranked so late?
Click to expand...

I started playing with a bunch of friends from school and got too use to premade.


----------



## Alex132

In case anyone is interested I just created this:

http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=38091-fluke-darius-build-guide


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> In case anyone is interested I just created this:
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=38091-fluke-darius-build-guide


No Frozen Mallet? Why do you choose to build the Phage into a Tri-Force and not a Frozen Mallet? Tri-Force just doesn't seem like a viable item for Darius IMO.


----------



## TinDaDragon

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26219269#history
Shaco OP!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> In case anyone is interested I just created this:
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=38091-fluke-darius-build-guide
> 
> 
> 
> No Frozen Mallet? Why do you choose to build the Phage into a Tri-Force and not a Frozen Mallet? Tri-Force just doesn't seem like a viable item for Darius IMO.
Click to expand...

I used to build Frozen Mallet before, but I have found that triforce is a much better option. The overall stats if gives you + the sheen proc is very strong. The MS is always needed, and you gain suffecient health from other items later on - and only later on do you actually need that health. The Frozen Mallet barely gives any AD damage, and has the same slow effect as triforce - but with 450hp more. Grabbing triforce is possible anyway before you really encounter serious team fights (as you normally get it just before/as laning ends). I did include it in plausible items to get later on in the guide though.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26219269#history
> Shaco OP!


Ya i dont get why everyone thinks shaco is not that good anymore, as long as you hhave a tanky top laner, he works out very well.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, can you maybe help me with a qustion?

You know how if you buy 10k RP between October 1st and sometime in November you get some summoner icons? Well, Ive bought the pack that gives you 8k + 1.3k bonus RP. So I'm wondering, how many of those points will count towards the 10k I need to purchase, only 8k or the full 9.3k ? Anyone knows ?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey guys, can you maybe help me with a qustion?
> 
> You know how if you buy 10k RP between October 1st and sometime in November you get some summoner icons? Well, Ive bought the pack that gives you 8k + 1.3k bonus RP. So I'm wondering, how many of those points will count towards the 10k I need to purchase, only 8k or the full 9.3k ? Anyone knows ?


why would you buy 10k RP?

also here; http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2694440


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkkawakitty*
> 
> I started playing with a bunch of friends from school and got too use to premade.


It's okay. I've been playing since forever and I think I might have played two ranked matches the whole time.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> why would you buy 10k RP?
> also here; http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2694440


That thread is 130 pages of people just complaining, I'm sorry but I don't see how that answers my question?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> im absolutely hating the new TT so far. heavily rewards picking a triple assassin teamcomp, and once you start losing it's impossible to come back.


Yup, its awful. Adding Dominion elements and removing wards was pretty dumb. I also don't understand how they say it's faster than the old 3's map. Its not. Now, people just focus on capturing those stupid alters the entire time rather than pushing lanes, so you wind up playing 40 minute 3's games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> why would you buy 10k RP?
> also here; http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2694440


Why do you always question or have some type of negative response to people who buy RP? Why do you care?


----------



## Layo

Got banned for disconnecting from game for 10 minutes when my internet went off... didn't leave single game on this acc, what is this...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Got banned for disconnecting from game for 10 minutes when my internet went off... didn't leave single game on this acc, what is this...


Write a complaint to Riot. Seems really odd. If you tell them what you just did here (and it's true), they should open your account again.

Maybe it's because your account is new. What level are you?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Got banned for disconnecting from game for 10 minutes when my internet went off... didn't leave single game on this acc, what is this...


I'm sure there is more to it than that. You dont just get banned from being reported for one game.


----------



## Layo

No, this is my smurf. I disconnected at around 14 minutes and came back at 23:42, played and won. I can't see reason to get banned, made ticket 3 hours ago.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> No, this is my smurf. I disconnected at around 14 minutes and came back at 23:42, played and won. I can't see reason to get banned, made ticket 3 hours ago.


Maybe it's like a new couple of hours ban thing. Sort of like the penalty you get when leaving champion select? I doubt Riot would ban someone without giving the banned player a reason, if it's for say a week or two.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> why would you buy 10k RP?
> also here; http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2694440
> 
> 
> 
> That thread is 130 pages of people just complaining, I'm sorry but I don't see how that answers my question?
Click to expand...

Look at the page I linked ._.

8000+1300 RP bonus = 9300 RP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> im absolutely hating the new TT so far. heavily rewards picking a triple assassin teamcomp, and once you start losing it's impossible to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, its awful. Adding Dominion elements and removing wards was pretty dumb. I also don't understand how they say it's faster than the old 3's map. Its not. Now, people just focus on capturing those stupid alters the entire time rather than pushing lanes, so you wind up playing 40 minute 3's games.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> why would you buy 10k RP?
> also here; http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2694440
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you always question or have some type of negative response to people who buy RP? Why do you care?
Click to expand...

Always? Huh? Plus an answer was all I really wanted, just some knowledge as to why. But hey, being insulted ain't half bad either ._.


----------



## waylo88

Why do you need an answer as to why he'd buy RP?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Saw Yoonie at a LAN tournament today. Their team lost though :\


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Look at the page I linked ._.


That link leads me to the first page for some reason :/

It seems they also changed the way rewards work, so RP spend also contributes towards the 10 k RP rewards. So I'm good


----------



## TinDaDragon

Wow. My team (1300 elo and below) got matched up against 2.3k elo ppl.

We got humiliated 28-0. GEE GEE


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Wow. My team (1300 elo and below) got matched up against 2.3k elo ppl.
> We got humiliated 28-0. GEE GEE


Our 1,4k elo team got matched against Araneae and Nyph and some 1,8k+ and we won


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Our 1,4k elo team got matched against Araneae and Nyph and some 1,8k+ and we won


Gratz. We knew we weren't gonna win the tourny anyways. lol

Shook hand with them after the game. Hoping to win the sportsmanship award xD


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Wow. My team (1300 elo and below) got matched up against 2.3k elo ppl.
> We got humiliated 28-0. GEE GEE


what did they do that stood out agianst you.like in what ways were they domminating?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> what did they do that stood out agianst you.like in what ways were they domminating?


1000 rating between the two teams, I'd say more than just a tiny thing.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> what did they do that stood out agianst you.like in what ways were they domminating?


They got 3-0 in a lvl1 team fight when they invaded us.

Ez got snowballed. GEEGEE


----------



## Alex132

Yay singed


















New favourite top!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lol.

Just won a game where we were down 20 kills.

Minions OP


----------



## Ali67219

What tournament are you guys talking about?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> What tournament are you guys talking about?


A local one near me.


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> They got 3-0 in a lvl1 team fight when they invaded us.
> Ez got snowballed. GEEGEE


lvl 1 invade yupp that will do it...ez snowballed sigh probally would have been a different story if that invade would have been an even trade.


----------



## Ali67219

Almost any adc with a couple of kills early will snowball really hard and win easily not just ez in my opinion ezreal is very overrated. I beat him with every adc ive played (graves, corki, caitlyn, and some others)


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Almost any adc with a couple of kills early will snowball really hard and win easily not just ez in my opinion ezreal is very overrated. I beat him with every adc ive played (graves, corki, caitlyn, and some others)


Duh, kinda obvious?
The thing is that Ez had/has so many bells and whistles that in the hands of someone experienced he was clearly better than any other adc. In soloQ it doesnt really matter since ppl in there arent usually at the level of the likes of Doublelift (who's likely mechanics wise the best adc atm). So playing a champ you're comfortable with is better than picking someone who's just a tad OP.


----------



## Darkling5499

DL may be the best NA, but that's about it.

i still can't believe CLG.na hasn't just disbanded and reformed without hotshot. he's dragging them down. they haven't been relevant in over a year, don't know how they keep sponsors.


----------



## Caples

Somebody say ADC?

Don't mind the double Infinity Edge. I accidentally bought it. Nothing to see there.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Somebody say ADC?


To be honest, you build is completely terrible but I guess it doesn't matter at level 6.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Somebody say ADC?
> 
> Don't mind the double Infinity Edge. I accidentally bought it. Nothing to see there.


I'm minding the double BC


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Somebody say ADC?
> 
> Don't mind the double Infinity Edge. I accidentally bought it. Nothing to see there.


All I can say is "where is the bloodthirster"


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> All I can say is "where is the bloodthirster"


Agreed. Instead of going double cleaver or IE, try with more Bloodthirsters if you really have the urge to stack items


----------



## XiCynx

My Nocturne build will normally consist of something of the following(Love Nocturne Jungle):













































If the game prolongs then I'll swap out the wriggles for a









Or if the enemy is really stacking armor hardcore, I will get







in place of the wriggles.

On another note, does anyone know where to get those alternate map skins at? I am tired of looking at the same map over and over again. I have seen some nice high quality ones out there. Thanks in advance to anyone that might know.


----------



## Ali67219

I just played a ranked game and our jungle lee sin leaves 10 mins into the game. We got first blood on kass from level 1 invade but thats all the early kills we got. I ended up farming so much as cait with a morgana support that their bot lane couldnt stop us and we just rolled over them while when kat pressed r, the enemy's hp bar would disappear. Was an awesome game and I feel proud of winning a 4v5


----------



## Caples

I like the whole glass cannon thing. I like high attack speeds which is why I had stacked the BC. The second infinity edge was supposed to be a bloodthirster.

What I normally use is as follows.


Many times I'll switch out the second Cleaver for either a Ghostblade or a Phantom Dancer. It gives me ~400 attack with a 2.something attack speed without any active items, without any runes, and without surge.

The point isn't to be a survivable champ, as I have only 1997 hp most of the time. The point is to jump in and murder anything that isn't armor stacked.

Also; I started playing Karthus again and I remember why I loved him so much.

EDIT: I also use Surge and Exhaust as my spells.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I like the whole glass cannon thing. I like high attack speeds which is why I had stacked the BC. The second infinity edge was supposed to be a bloodthirster.
> What I normally use is as follows.
> 
> Many times I'll switch out the second Cleaver for either a Ghostblade or a Phantom Dancer. It gives me ~400 attack with a 2.something attack speed without any active items, without any runes, and without surge.
> The point isn't to be a survivable champ, as I have only 1997 hp most of the time. The point is to jump in and murder anything that isn't armor stacked.
> Also; I started playing Karthus again and I remember why I loved him so much.
> EDIT: I also use Surge and Exhaust as my spells.


I don't see the point in getting 2 black cleavers. If you really want some attack speed, get a phantom dancer for some crits or get some other attack speed item, or i would prefer getting another bloodthirster because that is the only item that stacks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I like the whole glass cannon thing. I like high attack speeds which is why I had stacked the BC. The second infinity edge was supposed to be a bloodthirster.
> 
> What I normally use is as follows.
> 
> 
> Many times I'll switch out the second Cleaver for either a Ghostblade or a Phantom Dancer. It gives me ~400 attack with a 2.something attack speed without any active items, without any runes, and without surge.
> 
> The point isn't to be a survivable champ, as I have only 1997 hp most of the time. The point is to jump in and murder anything that isn't armor stacked.
> 
> Also; I started playing Karthus again and I remember why I loved him so much.
> 
> EDIT: I also use Surge and Exhaust as my spells.


Wat, that's a very strange build.

*Do note that unique passive do not stack.*

If you're playing ADC, then look at a guide like these:
Ezreal: http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=18027-chaox-ezreal-build-guide
Corki: http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=12941-chaox-corki-build-guide
Ashe: http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=17118-chaox-ashe-build-guide
Tristana: http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=10407-chaox-tristana-build-guide
Sivir: http://solomid.net/guides.php?g=12589-chaox-sivir-build-guide


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wat, that's a very strange build.
> *Do note that unique passive do not stack.*


Indeed it is. I know they don't stack. I used it for the speed and the damage.

I didn't intend for him to be an adc. It just worked out that way this game.


----------



## OkanG

AS boots, IE, Phantom Dancer, Bloodthirster.

From there on, it's kinda your choice. Just pleast stop stacking Black Cleavers


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Almost any adc with a couple of kills early will snowball really hard and win easily not just ez in my opinion ezreal is very overrated. I beat him with every adc ive played (graves, corki, caitlyn, and some others)


Must've been really really bad ezreals then.

Graves falls off late game. Corki is short range and doesn't have that much mobility. Caitlyn falls off late game as well.

Best adc at the moment if played right


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Must've been really really bad ezreals then.
> Graves falls off late game. Corki is short range and doesn't have that much mobility. Caitlyn falls off late game as well.
> Best adc at the moment if played right


Caitlyn and graves are at their strongest point late game...ezreal is the one who falls off lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Caitlyn and graves are at their strongest point late game...ezreal is the one who falls off lol


None of cait's abilities scale to late game.

Graves needs to be close to do dmg.

Ezreal, on the other hand, scales his abilities with attack damage, his passive gives him attack speed, he has more mobility with a blink (higher range than flash).


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> None of cait's abilities scale to late game.
> Graves needs to be close to do dmg.
> Ezreal, on the other hand, scales his abilities with attack damage, his passive gives him attack speed, he has more mobility with a blink (higher range than flash).


Caitlyn has more range than ezreal and graves meaning she can auto attack them a couple times before they can hit her. Also, graves smokescreen and dash with the attack speed can beat ezreal pretty easy.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Caitlyn has more range than ezreal and graves meaning she can auto attack them a couple times before they can hit her. Also, graves smokescreen and dash with the attack speed can beat ezreal pretty easy.


Cait's longer range is only effective during laning phase. She has the strongest out of every adc atm.

Smoke screen? E out of that and spam skillz. Graves' attack speed buff is awesome, no doubt. But his range compared to ez is short.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Caitlyn has more range than ezreal and graves meaning she can auto attack them a couple times before they can hit her. Also, graves smokescreen and dash with the attack speed can beat ezreal pretty easy.


Doesn't really matter when Ezreal can q and w on his way over and e away from Caitlyn's slow. Caitlyn and Ezreal are quite similar champion in the way that they both work as a poking laner. But they also fall off a bit late-game. Even though Ezreal doesn't scale as much as other ad carries like Kog'Maw and Tristana though, he's still a lot stronger than a Caitlyn. Her long range makes her easier to play though, which means that she's generally a better pick at low level play. At a little higher level play, Ezreal begins to be the dominating champion because of his extremely high skill cap.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Oh my god/

I HATE 1200 ELO.

People picks champions they don't know how to play.

Supports rush boots instead of wards.

GAH

I really really REALLY hope the ELO reset is a hard one. Either that or I'll just stop ranking. It's too hard to do this


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Oh my god/
> I HATE 1200 ELO.
> People picks champions they don't know how to play.
> Supports rush boots instead of wards.
> GAH
> I really really REALLY hope the ELO reset is a hard one. Either that or I'll just stop ranking. It's too hard to do this


I think I read somewhere that they'll reset ELO so that it doesn't show, but you'll still be at your rating from previous season. Although, just like starting all over again, you'll either gain or lose a lot of rating (the usual 35-40) for playing your first 10 games or so. So let's say that I'm 1600 when it resets. I'll still be at 1600 at the beginning of the season, but I'll just either earn or lose a lot of rating from the first games, making them rather important actually. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's how I understood it.

EDIT: One thing to note. If you really are more than 1200 rating, you'd be higher than that. If you turn out to be lucky with your first games and become 1400 because people carried you there, and you don't actually belong, you'll get on a losing streak until you're at the approximate rating you belong at.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think I read somewhere that they'll reset ELO so that it doesn't show, but you'll still be at your rating from previous season. Although, just like starting all over again, you'll either gain or lose a lot of rating (the usual 35-40) for playing your first 10 games or so. So let's say that I'm 1600 when it resets. I'll still be at 1600 at the beginning of the season, but I'll just either earn or lose a lot of rating from the first games, making them rather important actually. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's how I understood it.
> EDIT: One thing to note. If you really are more than 1200 rating, you'd be higher than that. If you turn out to be lucky with your first games and become 1400 because people carried you there, and you don't actually belong, you'll get on a losing streak until you're at the approximate rating you belong at.


I've been at 1360-1380 for the majority of my history.

Went from 36 wins 20 losses to 38 wins 37 losses.

Don't understand.

But ELO reset is what I'm counting on now.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I've been at 1360-1380 for the majority of my history.
> Went from 36 wins 20 losses to 38 wins 37 losses.
> Don't understand.
> But ELO reset is what I'm counting on now.


Wouldn't everyone start on 1200 anyways then?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Wouldn't everyone start on 1200 anyways then?


I guess so.

We'll see

Just steam rolled a 1200 elo game as Ezreal vs vayne. More or less, free elo


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I guess so.
> We'll see
> Just steam rolled a 1200 elo game as Ezreal vs vayne. More or less, free elo


Nice. Now do it again


----------



## Layo

No, the elo reset will be something like (your top elo + 1200)/2 so the people with higher elo don't get matched with morons.
Since you start at 1200 it's minimum top elo so if you are let's say 800 elo, you will be 1200. I find this completely fair.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I really really REALLY hope the ELO reset is a hard one. Either that or I'll just stop ranking. It's too hard to do this


Do what I do and play unranked games only. I've played a grand total of I think two my whole time on the Nordic servers. Which is a while. I like taking advantage of horrible teams because everybody picks whatever they want, not what is good or works well together.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Do what I do and play unranked games only. I've played a grand total of I think two my whole time on the Nordic servers. Which is a while. I like taking advantage of horrible teams because everybody picks whatever they want, not what is good or works well together.


I think I'll just do that.

Top rating 1388 looks good enough xD


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Oh my god/
> I HATE 1200 ELO.
> People picks champions they don't know how to play.
> Supports rush boots instead of wards.
> GAH
> I really really REALLY hope the ELO reset is a hard one. Either that or I'll just stop ranking. It's too hard to do this


Not to be rude or anything, but I think we get it... you hate 1200 elo lol.. like your 100th post about it x.x


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Not to be rude or anything, but I think we get it... *everyone* hate 1200 elo lol.. like *everyone* 100th post about it x.x


Fixed.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Fixed.


?
I don't.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Not to be rude or anything, but I think we get it... you hate 1200 elo lol.. like your 100th post about it x.x


But but but...

I don't do it every post


----------



## roninmedia

*Amumu Jungle*

Masteries: 9/12/9

Runes
Attack Speed Reds
Flat Armor Yellows
MR/Lvl Blues
Movement Speed Quints

Starting Item
Cloth Armor + 5 Pots

Later Game Results
Mercury Treads
Shurelya's Reverie
Randuin's Omen
Aegis of the Legion
Abyssal Scepter
Wards

Route
Blue --> Wolves --> Wraiths --> Golems ---> Red ---> Wraiths ---> Gank

I've seen ideas of doing 2x Doran's Rings rather than gp10 items or starting with a Regrowth and a pot. Any suggestions?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> *Amumu Jungle*
> Masteries: 9/12/9
> Runes
> Attack Speed Reds
> Flat Armor Yellows
> MR/Lvl Blues
> Movement Speed Quints
> Starting Item
> Cloth Armor + 5 Pots
> Later Game Results
> Mercury Treads
> Shurelya's Reverie
> Randuin's Omen
> Aegis of the Legion
> Abyssal Scepter
> Wards
> Route
> Blue --> Wolves --> Wraiths --> Golems ---> Red ---> Wraiths ---> Gank
> I've seen ideas of doing 2x Doran's Rings rather than gp10 items or starting with a Regrowth and a pot. Any suggestions?


Y U NO HAVE SUNFIRE????

Starting regrowth = easier to get countered

Boots 3 pots is the most used atm. You can get a nice gank after clearing jungle and get philo asap.


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Y U NO HAVE SUNFIRE????
> Starting regrowth = easier to get countered
> Boots 3 pots is the most used atm. You can get a nice gank after clearing jungle and get philo asap.


Later Game Results
Mercury Treads
Shurelya's Reverie
Randuin's Omen
Aegis of the Legion
Abyssal Scepter Sunfire Cape
Wards


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> ?
> I don't.


You need ot msg me more on skype, I expect a message from you tomorrow when I get home from college.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> *Amumu Jungle*
> Masteries: 9/12/9
> Runes
> Attack Speed Reds
> Flat Armor Yellows
> MR/Lvl Blues
> Movement Speed Quints
> Starting Item
> Cloth Armor + 5 Pots
> Later Game Results
> Mercury Treads
> Shurelya's Reverie
> Randuin's Omen
> Aegis of the Legion
> Abyssal Scepter
> Wards
> Route
> Blue --> Wolves --> Wraiths --> Golems ---> Red ---> Wraiths ---> Gank
> I've seen ideas of doing 2x Doran's Rings rather than gp10 items or starting with a Regrowth and a pot. Any suggestions?


I'd go mpen reds over AS reds, your jungle clear is more based on your ability damage over your AA damage. you can also start flat armor reds if you want to start regrowth, but that's fallen out of favor recently as you don't get as much map presence. once you're lvl 30 and have those runes, there's no reason to start cloth +5.

item's are good in general, but don't be afraid to add a frozen heart or FoN to that as your 6th item, if the game lasts that long.

dorans items are NEVER, EVER a good choice for a jungler. there is ONE jungler i've seen use it successfully, and that was on a mundo going double shield against a heavy AD team, and he's a professional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Y U NO HAVE SUNFIRE????
> Starting regrowth = easier to get countered
> Boots 3 pots is the most used atm. You can get a nice gank after clearing jungle and get philo asap.


sunfire is the most worthless item for a tank without any mpen. it does next to no damage, and the armor and health are better off taken with a randuins. there's a reason the meta from TWO YEARS AGO isn't in favor anymore.

now, if you take Mpen reds, have a fiddlesticks on your team, and run with an abyssal, it MIGHT be alright, but 9 times out of 10 it really isn't worth it on a tank.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> Somebody say ADC?
> 
> Don't mind the double Infinity Edge. I accidentally bought it. Nothing to see there.


HAHA. during the late game, when i play as Garen I usually end up with 3!! and my GOSH



Forgot how decent Garen can be once you get some AD, forget about being a tank... his damage and speed is just epic!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> *Amumu Jungle*
> *snip*
> Blue --> Wolves --> Wraiths --> Golems ---> Red ---> Wraiths ---> Gank
> I've seen ideas of doing 2x Doran's Rings rather than gp10 items or starting with a Regrowth and a pot. Any suggestions?


Have you thought about doing Wolves, Blue, gank mid, wraiths, red, golems, wraiths gank mid? I know mumu has a horrible lvl 2 gank, but the point is to come from the back side and see if you can scare their mid into burning his flash. That way you have a better chance at your 2nd attempt working. Think of it as walking from blue to your wraiths with a chance of burning mid's flash. Just keep in mind that you will lose a fight if their jungle has the same idea, so don't try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> I'd go mpen reds over AS reds, your jungle clear is more based on your ability damage over your AA damage.
> sunfire is the most worthless item for a tank without any mpen. it does next to no damage, and the armor and health are better off taken with a randuins. there's a reason the meta from TWO YEARS AGO isn't in favor anymore.
> now, if you take Mpen reds, have a fiddlesticks on your team, and run with an abyssal, it MIGHT be alright, but 9 times out of 10 it really isn't worth it on a tank.


^ I second everything darkling said. Mpen reds are much better on mumu than atk spd. Other items are much more valuable than sunfire even though mumu has built in mpen (on aa). If someone thinks they need sunfire to improve clear times, just get a abyssal.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> DL may be the best NA, but that's about it.
> i still can't believe CLG.na hasn't just disbanded and reformed without hotshot. he's dragging them down. they haven't been relevant in over a year, don't know how they keep sponsors.


Most oblivious comment ever. Hotshot is CLG, he created it. You won't see that team without him on it unless he retires from LoL.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> On another note, does anyone know where to get those alternate map skins at? I am tired of looking at the same map over and over again. I have seen some nice high quality ones out there. Thanks in advance to anyone that might know.


Leaguecraft.com has ui mods. I haven't used any of the map skins but I used Foxee UI before it broke with the latest patch.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Most oblivious comment ever. Hotshot is CLG, he created it. You won't see that team without him on it unless he retires from LoL.


Just like when Regi was at the edge of retiring from TSM, it wasn't going to be the same.
I can't imagine what TSM would be like without him. I know he would still be managing TSM, but not being on the team is different.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Well then....

Mumu DC'd from the start, but came back. I was 4-0 bot lane vs Ashe and Shen.

Olaf gave Wu a few kills (3) and Morg rage quitted. Kept positive and almost pulled a comeback.

Ranked, Y U DO THIS TO ME?


----------



## hollowtek

i hate playing with ryze. it's like a guaranteed win. im just tired of playing him, he's so easy it takes out all the fun from the game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i hate playing with ryze. it's like a guaranteed win. im just tired of playing him, he's so easy it takes out all the fun from the game.


You should duo with me with Ryze.

Carry me


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*
> 
> HAHA. during the late game, when i play as Garen I usually end up with 3!! and my GOSH
> 
> Forgot how decent Garen can be once you get some AD, forget about being a tank... his damage and speed is just epic!


Under no circumstance is it a good idea to get more than one IE. If its the damage you want, get bloodthirsters, if its crit and speed, phantom dancers. never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever get more than one Infinity edge. But I do agree that Garen is fun to play as an AD carry. I played Lee Sin AD carry once aswell, that was fun :>


----------



## burksdb

We managed to pull of a 3v5 after our 2 guys left at close to the beginning.

Teemo was fed like crazy (prob the only reason we won), but still i will take it.


----------



## OkanG

Can't get past 1600 in solo queue









One thing I've noticed is that I suck during laning phase.. At least compared to the rest of the game. Any tips?
Any other things I should consider doing? What did you guys do (more experienced players), when you were climbing the ladder from 1600s?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Can't get past 1600 in solo queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I suck during laning phase.. At least compared to the rest of the game. Any tips?
> Any other things I should consider doing? What did you guys do (more experienced players), when you were climbing the ladder from 1600s?


I am not even close to 1600, but in lane, do not try to harass a lot, just focus mainly on cs and try to hit about 100 in 11 minutes and you should be good. If you keep getting ganked, obviously invest in some wards and do not push, just last hit so you can't even get ganked.


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Can't get past 1600 in solo queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I suck during laning phase.. At least compared to the rest of the game. Any tips?
> Any other things I should consider doing? What did you guys do (more experienced players), when you were climbing the ladder from 1600s?


if your losing lane and you feel like your enemy can constantly leave lane and harass others. i like to ping when they leave and follow them from another route to get a sandwich effect on them . that can help get easy kills . also you gotta duo man. another is you have to play the more important roles you cant rely on other ppl to play the big roles unless they pick them first ofc... if ur winning lane dont be afraid to take the enemy jungles minions .. u have prolly heard all of this a thousand times before but play the champs that have a game changing ult in solo que (whole team stuns).but duo que and skype with a friend of similar skill the best way to do it ...best believe there are 2 grped up on the other side that are in skype.... sorry for wall of text im ranting =P


----------



## Caples

The opposite of which is playing a champ with targeted spells. One of the reasons I play Naut so much is because of how good he is at immobilizing single targets because of Dredge Line, Depth Charge and his passive, Staggering Blow. Go for the weaker of the two and you and your team mate proceed to murder him/her.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> The opposite of which is playing a champ with targeted spells. One of the reasons I play Naut so much is because of how good he is at immobilizing single targets because of Dredge Line, Depth Charge and his passive, Staggering Blow. *Go for the weaker of the two and you and your team mate proceed to murder him/her*.


not always advisable. going after a support while letting the ADC get uninterrupted attacks on you will only end up with a failed gank, if not a kill for them (if the support is any good). if you have exhaust, however, that's a different story. exhaust the ADC then burst the support.


----------



## OkanG

I know duoing is a good idea. But I know one friend who is just under 1500, and when I play with him, I keep losing. I just don't want to play with him because.. Well, he's REALLY arrogant. All my other friends are either 1000-1100 or don't even have the courage to play ranked, because they know they'll get stomped hard, even at 1200 rating..

I guess one of my problems is, that I don't have any mains at all. I just counterpick like hell, but I often don't *know* the champion I play. I should start getting to really just play 2 or 3 champions per role. I'm guessing it's a lot more important to know a champion really well. There's not much to counterpicking, when you haven't really mastered that champion's mechanics.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I know duoing is a good idea. But I know one friend who is just under 1500, and when I play with him, I keep losing. I just don't want to play with him because.. Well, he's REALLY arrogant. All my other friends are either 1000-1100 or don't even have the courage to play ranked, because they know they'll get stomped hard, even at 1200 rating..
> I guess one of my problems is, that I don't have any mains at all. I just counterpick like hell, but I often don't *know* the champion I play. I should start getting to really just play 2 or 3 champions per role. I'm guessing it's a lot more important to know a champion really well. There's not much to counterpicking, when you haven't really mastered that champion's mechanics.


What's your name? Seems really like one of my friends while I fill the REALLY arrogant role with my 1480 elo acc and 2.2k permabanned for arrogance







.

On the other hand, syndra is really strong if played right, complete roflstomper, tearing trough tanks like nothing.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> What's your name? Seems really like one of my friends while I fill the REALLY arrogant role with my 1480 elo acc and 2.2k permabanned for arrogance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> On the other hand, syndra is really strong if played right, complete roflstomper, tearing trough tanks like nothing.


In-game: OkanG

The friend is someone I know in real life, so I doubt it's you


----------



## Layo

Yup, not me







.
He doesn't like playing with me as I get pissed off really easily while playing soloQ with low elos, especialy when 1.4k mid fills his empty skill hole with magic resist and jungler sitting in bush 10 times in first 10 mins.
I usually play somehow bad after at and see how the apes in my team do.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Yup, not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> He doesn't like playing with me as I get pissed off really easily while playing soloQ with low elos, especialy when 1.4k mid fills his empty skill hole with magic resist and jungler sitting in bush 10 times in first 10 mins.
> I usually play somehow bad after at and see how the apes in my team do.


Well, do you have any tips for scrubs like me?








The thing is, my buddy. Sometimes he plays well, and other times he just feeds like crazy. Sure, I have those bad games too. But it's like he just doesn't play ranked to get rating. Sometimes he just trolls, which pisses me off.


----------



## Layo

Well, if you want to win make sure to always win your lane or atleast hold it (if you have to hold it you probably don't belong higher). Best way to faceroll is to deny enemy mid's cs, steal your jungler's wraiths until he starts complaining, stealing enemy wraiths while picking up some kills at bot if you can. For me if I do it like this I usually have around 200cs vs enemy's 80cs at 20min, score depending on lazyness and their team flaming their mid and everyone insulting everyone, focused on arguments instead of playing then you just go.
Way to go is also going tank top like singed, get duo friend at mid or ad and flame their ap or ad carry. It mostly leads to that person being butthurt and trying to hit and kill you everytime they see you while you duo friend drops him.

I play it more like psychologic game, got loads of stuff more


----------



## OkanG

1546









0/6 Olaf and 1/7 Skarner or something. GG Season 2..


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0/6 Olaf and 1/7 Skarner or something. GG Season 2..


after a game man you gotta ask ppl to duo que if they did decent ....if ur playing with a arrogant guy sometimes they are a peacock and you gotta let them fly...if ur mid role is not ganking tell him to start ganking mid wins games this way... whats roles / chars do u play ?also if i can tell someone is just doing terrible i will babysit...


----------



## TinDaDragon

1100 ELO too hard.

I quit

Gonna go play Batman


----------



## Alex132

wow i cant believe how bad some blitzcranks are

I went 3/1/5 after laning phase as ez, enemy draven was 9/2.... yes that's right, blitz was 0/8.


----------



## TFL Replica

Diana vs Fiora. What should Diana do?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Diana vs Fiora. What should Diana do?


Armor

ALL DAY


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Diana vs Fiora. What should Diana do?


Wow, I can only imagine how much of a pain that fight would turn out to be.

I started to write something. Then I thought good luck with that match up. It is going to take some skill mitigating and avoiding Fiora's burst while being prepared to counter burst her after she blows her cooldowns.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> after a game man you gotta ask ppl to duo que if they did decent ....if ur playing with a arrogant guy sometimes they are a peacock and you gotta let them fly...if ur mid role is not ganking tell him to start ganking mid wins games this way... whats roles / chars do u play ?also if i can tell someone is just doing terrible i will babysit...


I actually have quite a lot of decent players on my friends list. I just never feel like asking them to duo.. Maybe I should just do it.
As I said, I don't have any main champion or role, but I'm counting on doing a lot better in general, when I finally decide who I want to main. I'm already thinking Vladimir for mid/top, because I feel like he's a strong champion in general. My problem is mainly in the early game/laning phase, so I'm guessing I'd do a little better when I actually master the early game with some specific champions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Diana vs Fiora. What should Diana do?


Rush Hourglass with the Chain West first, and a Kage's Lucky Pick because.. Gold per 10s OP







GG Fiora


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Wow, I can only imagine how much of a pain that fight would turn out to be.
> I started to write something. Then I thought good luck with that match up. It is going to take some skill mitigating and avoiding Fiora's burst while being prepared to counter burst her after she blows her cooldowns.


Fiora's skill set after thinking about it sounds like a good counter to Diana, pretty much skill for skill. Unfortunately she'd have to go mid and her only escape would be flash. Just have the jungle camp her and Diana should win.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'll try those suggestions. Hopefully my damage output won't take too much of a hit. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shimme

Jungle Cho'Gath is so much fun, and the best part is that late game he's very nearly a full on tank, but can do the damage of a carry









Just went 6/3/20 with him


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Jungle Cho'Gath is so much fun, and the best part is that late game he's very nearly a full on tank, but can do the damage of a carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just went 6/3/20 with him


What did you build on him?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> What did you build on him?


I'm gonna guess Aegis, FH, ROA, Abyssal


----------



## OkanG

I think I'll be playing a whole lot more Nautilus Jungle. He's as strong as Amumu, except he's a lot more fun to play throughout the whole game, where Amumu only really shines late.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> What did you build on him?


I like (no particular order) ROA, Lich Bane, FH, Abby and to finish a GA or R'sD. I usually build ROA first though


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think I'll be playing a whole lot more Nautilus Jungle. He's as strong as Amumu, except he's a lot more fun to play throughout the whole game, where Amumu only really shines late.


Amumu is good early and mid game too, but not as good as naut with his entire CC kit


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Amumu is good early and mid game too, but not as good as naut with his entire CC kit


Yeah but jungle Naut is an extremely slow jungler and very vulnerable to counterjungling early in the game. Do you run into those problems with amumu? I haven t played him yet so idk


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Yeah but jungle Naut is an extremely slow jungler and very vulnerable to counterjungling early in the game. Do you run into those problems with amumu? I haven t played him yet so idk


Amumu is pretty easy to counter if his team don't help him out. Plus it hurts if you're playing Amumu and they steal your first blue.
He's also not the fastest, pretty slow I think but I don't play that many junglers.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Yeah but jungle Naut is an extremely slow jungler and very vulnerable to counterjungling early in the game. Do you run into those problems with amumu? I haven t played him yet so idk


The problem with amumu though is that if they invade you level 1 and take your blue, you get so far behind that you cannot do anything for a long time. It is very hard to catch up with him without blue. Also, naut's cc is a little easier to land beccause his ultimate is a target and you can pull them while they are knocked up so you can't have much trouble with missing vital skills.


----------



## TinDaDragon

The League community is amazing.

This guy didn't get to play Singed. Decided to go feed Jayce top as Nasus

He fed after I scored a triple kill as Ezreal bot at 6 minutes. Our mid was doing wonderful as well.

AWHO"IGVLUCXRZKYEL?UASHBJVHCUXOR^I$P&%^:"G*OPJ:LBKV&X:ODIFCXG


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> The League community is amazing.
> This guy didn't get to play Singed. Decided to go feed Jayce top as Nasus
> He fed after I scored a triple kill as Ezreal bot at 6 minutes. Our mid was doing wonderful as well.
> AWHO"IGVLUCXRZKYEL?UASHBJVHCUXOR^I$P&%^:"G*OPJ:LBKV&X:ODIFCXG


If two of your lanes did awesome, and only their top did good.. Doesn't that mean that the game is in your favor?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> If two of your lanes did awesome, and only their top did good.. Doesn't that mean that the game is in your favor?


No. He decided to roam around the map. We got into a team fight and he decided to get a kill. His gold therefore reset.

The trend continues. Finally, their Graves AND Jayce was fed. GEE GEE


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> The League community is amazing.
> This guy didn't get to play Singed. Decided to go feed Jayce top as Nasus
> He fed after I scored a triple kill as Ezreal bot at 6 minutes. Our mid was doing wonderful as well.
> AWHO"IGVLUCXRZKYEL?UASHBJVHCUXOR^I$P&%^:"G*OPJ:LBKV&X:ODIFCXG


I will try to decode that, brb.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I will try to decode that, brb.


It's a pretty awesome message

If you know what I mean


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I will try to decode that, brb.


It says: "Better nerf Irelia"


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It says: "Better nerf Irelia"


Strike 1


----------



## Alex132

played rengar jungle for the first time, and it was ranked.

i went 12/6/8 - didn't really know what to do in the beginning but lol he was so strong at the end xD


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> played rengar jungle for the first time, and it was ranked.
> i went 12/6/8 - didn't really know what to do in the beginning but lol he was so strong at the end xD


AP rengar is broken, but oddly I havent seen any ap rengar recently. Did his AP ratios got nerfed or something? Haven't been keeping up with rengar


----------



## Ali67219

Idk, rengar is not that good anymore. He is not very strong early game, but can scale into late game well with items. After the nerfs, he became very item dependent forcing him to farm up a lot early game rather than before when he can burst someone down at around level 2-4 and snowball from there.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> AP rengar is broken, but oddly I havent seen any ap rengar recently. Did his AP ratios got nerfed or something? Haven't been keeping up with rengar


yes, his W was toned down from a 1.0 AP ratio to a .8 ratio, which translated into quite a bit of damage loss.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Idk, rengar is not that good anymore. He is not very strong early game, but can scale into late game well with items. After the nerfs, he became very item dependent forcing him to farm up a lot early game rather than before when he can burst someone down at around level 2-4 and snowball from there.


Rengar is literally a ban or lose champ at this point. ever since the jayce nerfs, the only people who can contest him in a typical top lane are yorick (because yorick has a hard counter, right?) and darius. he has a few hard counters, but they are atypical top lanes, like vayne. his early game is insane (it's extremely, extremely easy to get a lvl 1 first blood in lane with him, charge up your Q to 4, then bush jump Q Q ignite). his mid game transition is kind of lacking (max Q first, and you have no real wave clear, max W first, and you have no real assassination power) but once you get to lategame he's an absolute terror, especially if you let him dictate where your team fights. if you don't need to be tanky, you can go glass cannon with ease and quickly decimate the enemy ADCs, but you'll die quite fast as well (i'll trade a bruiser for an ADC any day). but his real power comes in building a little tanky (Triforce, BT, LW, mercs, FoN, Randuins, basically old Lee Sin), which gives you assassination power as well as the ability to survive diving the ADC.

however, if the meta changes from the GP10 stacking lategame forcing builds, he could quite quickly fall out of favor.


----------



## Blizlake

Jayce still wins rengar in lane easy, so do yorick and Ire. Also I've found Xin to be great against him if you build warden's early. Rengar cant really disengage against Xin (or Ire) as long as you have your dash, and warden really hurts him. Malph works too.
Jungle rengar is kinda pita, gotta shut him down early or he'll eat your carries.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Jayce still wins rengar in lane easy, so do yorick and Ire. Also I've found Xin to be great against him if you build warden's early. Rengar cant really disengage against Xin (or Ire) as long as you have your dash, and warden really hurts him. Malph works too.
> Jungle rengar is kinda pita, gotta shut him down early or he'll eat your carries.


Ya there are many tops that can counter rwngar but the more common ones get countered other than jayce. His jungle isnt very strong anymore. I usually play bot lane and it seems like whenever he ganks either we escape or we pick up a kill anyways or kill him. He doesnt seem as strong anymore amd is not able to one shot carries anymore


----------



## roninmedia

So many terrible excuses for having a horrible game.

It's Ezreal and Gangplank top vs Volibear (With Trundle jungling) and Ezreal proceeds to go 0/6 by the 20 minute mark.

Him: "Sorry, I'm getting like 6-10 FPS on this computer"
Me: "Wow, you need a better computer or something for this."
Him: "I do have one, but that one is currently getting service."

Fast forward to the 40 minute mark and he's 0/12.

Me: "You just suck as Ezreal"
Him: "Nuh, uh, I went 21/8 with Ezreal last game."
Me: "You just said you're getting really low FPS on this computer"
Him: "Well, its just really laggy now"

My favorite excuses are "I'm high" and "That's not me, that's my -insert relationship- playing on my account because I have more champions".


----------



## TheOddOne

Haha I once got a drunk Renekton and he was building straight AP too, funny.


----------



## OkanG

Finally broke 1600 again! Feels good. Tristana got me here. She's so strong that it's disgusting.


----------



## Layo

Broke my computer, won one for +14 and lost -11 on notebook so it isn't that bad... meh


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Finally broke 1600 again! Feels good. Tristana got me here. She's so strong that it's disgusting.


Ya, she can top a lot of ad carries late game because of her long range and her mobility. I think I am going to start playing her again


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Finally broke 1600 again! Feels good. Tristana got me here. She's so strong that it's disgusting.


that's so interesting please tell me more, Seriously. What did you build on her for her to be "so strong that it's disgusting"


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> that's so interesting please tell me more, Seriously. What did you build on her for her to be "so strong that it's disgusting"


AD


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> AD


Tell us more.

Please


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> AD


Generic items I am assuming the usual you can put on all AD champs?

IE, BT, PD, zerker grieves, black clever and another BT?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Generic items I am assuming the usual you can put on all AD champs?
> IE, BT, PD, zerker grieves, black clever and another BT?


5x PD + boots of swiftness


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 5x PD + boots of swiftness


You forgot the manamune


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> that's so interesting please tell me more, Seriously. What did you build on her for her to be "so strong that it's disgusting"


trist is probably the best solo queue AD out there right now, since the ezreal nerfs, and before ez's FOTM status she was easily the best lategame AD carry thanks to her Q steroid allowing you to build more damage over AS.

typically, you rush an IE, then BT/LW (depending on their armor), BT/LW, GA, then build situationally. it's almost never, ever worth building a 2nd BT. if you have no issue with survival, go for a PD (you'll never need more than 1, you'll be over the hardcap on AS). only get a cleaver if they have a ton of armor, or next to none (and you therefor didn't build a LW). don't just blindly build a LW, it's a waste of gold if they don't have a certain amount of armor (can't recall the number, it's on google somewhere) and either pure AD or a cleaver would be better.

i can't tell you how many times i've seen people build a LW when the only armor on the other team is on the tank, and everyone else is sub-40


----------



## Layo

Draven would tear her apart...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Generic items I am assuming the usual you can put on all AD champs?
> IE, BT, PD, zerker grieves, black clever and another BT?


Okay, are you serious or not? Sounded to me like you were pretty tired of me trying to strike up a discussion..


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Draven would tear her apart...


Every champ has a counter but overall shes still very good.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Every champ has a counter but overall shes still very good.


Shen doesn't









But yeah, Tristana scales a lot more into late game than Draven does. So as long as Trist doesn't go 0/10, she'll be fine


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Shen doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, Tristana scales a lot more into late game than Draven does. So as long as Trist doesn't go 0/10, she'll be fine


Shen is fairly easy to lane against (imo), especially with a champ that has at least 1 CC ability to stop his ult. Always funny stopping his ult on Darius.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Shen doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, Tristana scales a lot more into late game than Draven does. So as long as Trist doesn't go 0/10, she'll be fine


Singed destroys Shen. In fights they are about the same, but singed has his flip to disrupt ults, and if he does get the ult off singed can push down the lane. Lots more country to him as well. He is actually pretty weak right now in my opinion


----------



## OkanG

Singed, really? My guess would have been Olaf or something. What else is good against Shen? What counter-mechanics does a champion need? Because he can practically stay in lane forever. If I see a bully top laner like Riven or Jax top, I just max shield and they can't really do much to me. But Shen gets banned every game, so I don't get to play him


----------



## beezkneez

top laners is the current discussion ...sigh um teemo counters all melee booom there i said it..


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> top laners is the current discussion ...sigh um teemo counters all melee booom there i said it..


Top AD casters counter Teemo







. Well.... a gap closer and a snare/stun counters Teemo.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, are you serious or not? Sounded to me like you were pretty tired of me trying to strike up a discussion..


No, its stupid when people post how well they did with a champ they haven't played in a while, and don't tell us what they build on the champ.

If its standard items you can throw on any AD champ its not amazing enough to post about it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Shen doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, Tristana scales a lot more into late game than Draven does. So as long as Trist doesn't go 0/10, she'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> Singed destroys Shen. In fights they are about the same, but singed has his flip to disrupt ults, and if he does get the ult off singed can push down the lane. Lots more country to him as well. He is actually pretty weak right now in my opinion
Click to expand...

shen is a beast at split-pushing

singed is good against most tops anyway


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Singed, really? My guess would have been Olaf or something. What else is good against Shen? What counter-mechanics does a champion need? Because he can practically stay in lane forever. If I see a bully top laner like Riven or Jax top, I just max shield and they can't really do much to me. But Shen gets banned every game, so I don't get to play him


Yorick
WW
Vlad
Jayce
Morde
Poppy even does decent, but lacks in the push
Nid is good if you push a lot

To counter shen, you either push insanely hard and make him pay for it if he uses his ult (in these cases you have to run tele) or you beat the tar out of him in lane so he is worthless late
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> shen is a beast at split-pushing
> singed is good against most tops anyway


Singed is actually pretty strong, I'm expecting to see him played more, especially more AP than tank (still tank, but less of it).


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> No, its stupid when people post how well they did with a champ they haven't played in a while, and don't tell us what they build on the champ.
> If its standard items you can throw on any AD champ its not amazing enough to post about it.


I don't think it's stupid to state that a champion is strong. First of all, I mention her because I want people to know how rewarding it is to know how to play her well. Second of all, I like to mention that I play with champion who aren't seen very often. Tristana seems overlooked to me, I never see her picked. Don't know if she's to hard to play for people. She doesn't have any skillshots, so the learning curve shouldn't be too much of a pain. But yes, I go standard AD Carry build:

In this order: IE, PD, GA. After these items, it depends on what you need.

MOAR DAMGE = Bloodthirster
If their AP mid is fed, or they're AP heavy for some reason, I can go with a BV or QSS if they have heavy CC champions like Amumu, Warwick, Malzahar and Skarner.
A third choice could be Madreds Bloodrazor, if they're very HP heavy. Although it has to be extreme because the Bloodrazor is pricey compared to what it actually does, therefore extremely situational. If you ever go "Meh, I don't know what to buy, better get Bloodrazor, WHATEVA", it's a bad choice. When you think that, usually go with a Bloodthirster.
Armor heavy = Last Whisper.

This is a pretty basic AD Carry build that works for every AD Carry, basically. It's important that it's in the order listed above with Tristana. Although with for example Kog'Maw or Vayne, it's not a bad idea to do PD before IE. Actually pretty fun with Kog








Another thing is, that there also are alternatives to the other items. While Last Whisper is a good item, Black Cleaver would be more suited for say, Vayne.

You're right about the build order thing though. But since my build with Tristana couldn't be more typical, I didn't see a reason to tell which build I was using.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> To counter shen, you either push insanely hard and make him pay for it if he uses his ult (in these cases you have to run tele) or you beat the tar out of him in lane so he is worthless late
> Singed is actually pretty strong, I'm expecting to see him played more, especially more AP than tank (still tank, but less of it).


Yeah, I guess you're right. Maybe champions like Shen just get banned because they're annoying. Not because they're OP, but annoying. A decent Shen can save so many lives in the last second that it just gets annoying as hell for the other team, and they go: "ZOMG SHEN OP", whereas he just left his lane to save a teammate, which actually sets him back in xp and gold, maybe even giving up the tower, or getting it damaged.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yup, its awful. Adding Dominion elements and removing wards was pretty dumb. I also don't understand how they say it's faster than the old 3's map. Its not. Now, people just focus on capturing those stupid alters the entire time rather than pushing lanes, so you wind up playing 40 minute 3's games.
> Why do you always question or have some type of negative response to people who buy RP? Why do you care?


I agree, but I have ha success in picking teemo and then talking another person to get a tank. I know right off the bat that they are going to go with mostly ad so I end up owning them. And I also talk the team into pushing rather than capturing when we get a kill or 2. I have had most games done by 30 minutes. If you want to play just message me. I like the new map though, if played right is is fun.


----------



## beezkneez

when is the meta going to change ? or is it not?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> when is the meta going to change ? or is it not?


Well, it always changes. What exactly are you thinking about? Champions? Team comps? Lane comps?


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Yorick
> WW
> Vlad
> Jayce
> Morde
> Poppy even does decent, but lacks in the push
> Nid is good if you push a lot
> To counter shen, you either push insanely hard and make him pay for it if he uses his ult (in these cases you have to run tele) or you beat the tar out of him in lane so he is worthless late
> Singed is actually pretty strong, I'm expecting to see him played more, especially more AP than tank (still tank, but less of it).


Nocturne. Shroud of Darkness blocks his ulti and he can't run from an exhaust, unspeakable horror and duskbringer's movement boost. Even if he manages to slip away you have paranoia and another duskbringer and unspeakable horror.


----------



## hollowtek

there's a reason why shen, malphite, amumu, and alistar are banned nearly every game

Everytime I play Shen, I do extremely well. Carries get outcarried. We always lose. Same with Malphite.
With Amumu, it feels like I'm in total control of my own destiny. It's like the only way we lose is if my team blatantly throws the game.


----------



## Blizlake

Amumu is one of the scariest ganker atm, It's a shame that he is so dependent on blue buff.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, it always changes. What exactly are you thinking about? Champions? Team comps? Lane comps?


I wouldn't say it's always changing, because the meta is fairly consistent across every server right now. They biggest changes we've seen lately is the tower oriented gameplay rather than farm and kills. The lanes and roles continue to stay the same with the occasional position change, and the comps continue to play towards turtle capable, poke, or split push. But this is because this is what the pro scene has found to work best at high levels of play and will continue to stay the same until someone finds something game changing as people like to call it.

Maybe I look at the word meta differently, but I see it as the playstyle not the team composition. It can obviously be argued many ways. I just prefer to keep terms limited in their meaning when talking strategy otherwise you'll never really know what someone is refering to. That's why we use team comps, lane comps, and meta IMO; we are able to more succinctly refer to different aspects of the strategy of the game.

This is why you'll hear that the NA scene continues to lag behind the rest of the world, because they aren't experimenting with different playstyles but instead just adopt those of others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Amumu is one of the scariest ganker atm, It's a shame that he is so dependent on blue buff.


Yeah, which is why he works so well with mid laners who don't need blue like Kat. His ult works amazing with hers too.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, I guess you're right. Maybe champions like Shen just get banned because they're annoying. Not because they're OP, but annoying. A decent Shen can save so many lives in the last second that it just gets annoying as hell for the other team, and they go: "ZOMG SHEN OP", whereas he just left his lane to save a teammate, which actually sets him back in xp and gold, maybe even giving up the tower, or getting it damaged.


Exactly. Morello had an amazing post about why champs get banned and how it works into the game. I don't remember exactly, but it came down to one of four things:
1. Counterpicking for your team comp (if you are poke, banning healers, if you are push, banning anivia)
2. Counterpicking for one player. The most notorious was Nidalee when HSGG was at top. (only applies when you know enemy team)
3. The champ is just a pain in the ass to play against. Shaco, Shen, Karthus, Ali, Blitz
4. The champ is just blatantly too strong. Jayce, Rengar

Shen definitely fits into the number 3 category. He really doesn't bring too much to the table other than a taunt and his ult.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> when is the meta going to change ? or is it not?


My guess is soon. And I'm not just saying it. There has been some leaks about mastery changes and things like that and they will mess with the top lane and jungle. I have a feeling it'll come this season. The meta is getting stale, and Riot is trying to change it, whether they admit it or not. I have already thought of a few comps that might work well based off the rumored changes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Amumu is one of the scariest ganker atm, It's a shame that he is so dependent on blue buff.


Amumu is a sleeper op. You heard it from me first. If he gets that blue early you can count the game as won.


----------



## Akusho

Any idea what's the point of tribunal ELO? I'm currently 2300 still unranked. At least with the old tribunal we got some IP for the work...


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Exactly. Morello had an amazing post about why champs get banned and how it works into the game. I don't remember exactly, but it came down to one of four things:
> 1. Counterpicking for your team comp (if you are poke, banning healers, if you are push, banning anivia)
> 2. Counterpicking for one player. The most notorious was Nidalee when HSGG was at top. (only applies when you know enemy team)
> 3. The champ is just a pain in the ass to play against. Shaco, Shen, Karthus, Ali, Blitz
> 4. The champ is just blatantly too strong. Jayce, Rengar
> Shen definitely fits into the number 3 category. He really doesn't bring too much to the table other than a taunt and his ult.
> My guess is soon. And I'm not just saying it. There has been some leaks about mastery changes and things like that and they will mess with the top lane and jungle. I have a feeling it'll come this season. The meta is getting stale, and Riot is trying to change it, whether they admit it or not. I have already thought of a few comps that might work well based off the rumored changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amumu is a sleeper op. You heard it from me first. If he gets that blue early you can count the game as won.


What i noticed as i climbed the elo ladders is that when i was extremely low aka 500 elo (i got the account from my younger brother) there was a lot of diversity like double lane melee top lol and ppl would get so furious so i ended jungling pretty much every game at low elo (games were more fun at that rating). as i progressed around 1600 to 1800(but it really started at 1000 elo) i noticed that every game they would state ok who is ad bot and support and who is ap mid .i would get so tired of every1 thinking that just because ur ap you would have to go mid or tank top..just got old so i would deliberately pick a role that would have a "set meta posistion" and play them somewhere else.for any1 who is stuck in that extremely low elo bracket and wants out just jungle ...easiest way out


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Any idea what's the point of tribunal ELO? I'm currently 2300 still unranked. At least with the old tribunal we got some IP for the work...


3400 and unranked ._.

I have no idea what it is for


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Any idea what's the point of tribunal ELO? I'm currently 2300 still unranked. At least with the old tribunal we got some IP for the work...


I wouldn't be surprised if it showed in the summoners profile and giving something special like a skin, summoner icon, some RP or whatever. Would be nice to at least get some credit like that, now that they removed the IP bonus.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Any idea what's the point of tribunal ELO? I'm currently 2300 still unranked. At least with the old tribunal we got some IP for the work...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it showed in the summoners profile and giving something special like a skin, summoner icon, some RP or whatever. Would be nice to at least get some credit like that, now that they removed the IP bonus.
Click to expand...

yeah


----------



## ShaneS429

So I'm playing my first set of ranked games for season 2 just so I can get whatever rewards before it ends next week.

I've been captain a few times and for whatever reason, all the champs aren't showing up for me to ban. I don't own Rengar for example, so he doesn't show up and I can't ban him. I type in his name for the search and still nothing. Is this normal?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So I'm playing my first set of ranked games for season 2 just so I can get whatever rewards before it ends next week.
> I've been captain a few times and for whatever reason, all the champs aren't showing up for me to ban. I don't own Rengar for example, so he doesn't show up and I can't ban him. I type in his name for the search and still nothing. Is this normal?


Well it depends on the champions the other team owns, not your champions. It does not show all the champions so it could have been a coincidence that no one on their team owned Rengar or whatever other champion you were trying to ban. Also, Good Luck


----------



## OverClocker55

I just started downloading it. Time to try LOL


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I just started downloading it. Time to try LOL


Make sure you do the tutorial, battle training, and a co-op vs. ai before going into PvP. There are two reasons for this, 1. there are many players who are max level and make new accounts (smurfs) just to have fun or they messed something up on their main account, either way, they will still dominate the game. 2. It takes a while getting used to the mechanics of the game and PvP would not be the best thing to start out with, unless you are used to these kind of games.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So I'm playing my first set of ranked games for season 2 just so I can get whatever rewards before it ends next week.
> I've been captain a few times and for whatever reason, all the champs aren't showing up for me to ban. I don't own Rengar for example, so he doesn't show up and I can't ban him. I type in his name for the search and still nothing. Is this normal?


No it is not. You should report this to Riot ASAP, if it's happening to you, it's happening to others.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*
> 
> So I'm playing my first set of ranked games for season 2 just so I can get whatever rewards before it ends next week.
> I've been captain a few times and for whatever reason, all the champs aren't showing up for me to ban. I don't own Rengar for example, so he doesn't show up and I can't ban him. I type in his name for the search and still nothing. Is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> No it is not. You should report this to Riot ASAP, if it's happening to you, it's happening to others.


It depends on if the enemy has Rengar or not.


----------



## Layo

Haha, hit the 1500 elo just now







Yay for free money!


----------



## Mesmo

Hey guys new to OCN. Been playing league since beta. My main is panth. Look around to playing with u guys in game.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Make sure you do the tutorial, battle training, and a co-op vs. ai before going into PvP. There are two reasons for this, 1. there are many players who are max level and make new accounts (smurfs) just to have fun or they messed something up on their main account, either way, they will still dominate the game. 2. It takes a while getting used to the mechanics of the game and PvP would not be the best thing to start out with, unless you are used to these kind of games.


Pfff always better just to do it live. I think I've played more AI and custom games since I've hit 30 just to get used to new champs (you know before jumping in a game with all level 30s lol) than what I played when I first started and was getting used to the game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Pfff always better just to do it live. I think I've played more AI and custom games since I've hit 30 just to get used to new champs (you know before jumping in a game with all level 30s lol) than what I played when I first started and was getting used to the game.


Good.

I tried Zed out today in PBE. His skill set is the most awesome assassin kit I've ever seen. No mana as well :O

Anyways, TSM got crushed by CLG.eu I didn't quite understand why they banned anivia instead of lee sin. They haven't been watching Froggen's stream then


----------



## Layo

Well so far I can divide the elo system like this

1000 - Stupid kids spamming crap whole game, everything they can do is spam "noob" or insults in their forgein language
1200 - A lot of fresh 30's who are doing same as 1k-'s and going to fall there soon
1400 - 1/30 player belongs higher, everyone there has 3k elo main, I have no influence on 80% games, you either get paired with monkeys who just feed and spam or monkeys who get lucky over and over and eventually win
1600-1700 - best elo to have fun at, people actually try, don't spam crap and cooperate. Games last longer then 20 minutes unlike at lower elos
1800-2000 - A lot of boosted accounts, bigheaded people who think they are best of the best
2050-2200 - 60% normal people, 40% ocelote

Didn't get higher, got permaban at 2203 elo and my little acc is 1512 now


----------



## roninmedia

Ooh, another losing streak to make my head hurt.

Solo Queue always ends on terrible team fights.

We're rushing to Baron because we have it warded and probably because of how crappy my Normal ELO is (200 wins/220 losses) no one wards besides me. We are at the that brush between the wraiths and the 2nd middle turret (Purple side) with Baron halfway down and Ashe decides to use E on Baron and the enemy team scatters.

We have vision!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Well so far I can divide the elo system like this
> 1000 - Stupid kids spamming crap whole game, everything they can do is spam "noob" or insults in their forgein language
> 1200 - A lot of fresh 30's who are doing same as 1k-'s and going to fall there soon
> 1400 - 1/30 player belongs higher, everyone there has 3k elo main, I have no influence on 80% games, you either get paired with monkeys who just feed and spam or monkeys who get lucky over and over and eventually win
> 1600-1700 - best elo to have fun at, people actually try, don't spam crap and cooperate. Games last longer then 20 minutes unlike at lower elos
> 1800-2000 - A lot of boosted accounts, bigheaded people who think they are best of the best
> 2050-2200 - 60% normal people, 40% ocelote
> Didn't get higher, got permaban at 2203 elo and my little acc is 1512 now


You forgot 500 ELO


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Ooh, another losing streak to make my head hurt.
> Solo Queue always ends on terrible team fights.
> We're rushing to Baron because we have it warded and probably because of how crappy my Normal ELO is (200 wins/220 losses) no one wards besides me. We are at the that brush between the wraiths and the 2nd middle turret (Purple side) with Baron halfway down and Ashe decides to use E on Baron and the enemy team scatters.
> We have vision!


Ya I really hate when you are gaining a lead and then 1 mistake from one of your teammates just ruins the whole game for you and they just win the game from there.


----------



## OverClocker55

This game is hard.. ;(


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> This game is hard.. ;(


Once you get used to it you will notice how bad everyone is and start raging at them. Lol.


----------



## Shimme

Watching the livestream for a CLG.NA vs CLG.EU match is confusing









CLG is focusing down CLG's ADs while other members of CLG splitpush while CLG responds to CLG!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Watching the livestream for a CLG.NA vs CLG.EU match is confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLG is focusing down CLG's ADs while other members of CLG splitpush while CLG responds to CLG!


What?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Good.
> I tried Zed out today in PBE. His skill set is the most awesome assassin kit I've ever seen. No mana as well :O
> Anyways, TSM got crushed by CLG.eu I didn't quite understand why they banned anivia instead of lee sin. They haven't been watching Froggen's stream then


He's a better anivia player, plus it's easier to handle lee than anivia.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> He's a better anivia player, plus it's easier to handle lee than anivia.


He hasn't been play Anivia though


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Man. MLG so good!

CLG.Prime vs CLG.Eu.
Amazing gaming

TSM getting destroyed by Froggens Lee Sin. Was so sad


----------



## TinDaDragon

CLG vs CLG = Best match I've seen

Froggen es numero uno


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> He hasn't been play Anivia though


He doesn't need to, he is anivia, could stop using her a whole year and randomly picks anivia back up and win s3 last game


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone else play Ziggs? If you play do you use lich bane to make your passive OP?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> He hasn't been play Anivia though


not banning anivia for froggen is like not banning oriana for toyz. it's asking for a loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone else play Ziggs? If you play do you use lich bane to make your passive OP?


it's pretty good on most AP champs as a last item, especially ones who rely on a combo then have to wait for the CD and just AA inbetween combos.


----------



## Darkling5499

on a side note, i'm really dissapointed in TSM right now. they do fine in the north american scene, but any international competition they flouder and fail, just like all the other NA teams. i understand that their revenue comes from troloqueue streaming (compared to a lot of SEA / EU players getting money from tourneys over streaming) and therefor they don't spend enough time practicing / scrimming against REAL opponents (sorry, but scrimming TSM.Evo when they existed was a complete joke).

they really need a new toplane (dyrus is fine for the laning phase, but his lategame / teamfighting skills leave MUCH to be desired). look at toplanes like wickd. they have a great laning phase, and then actually contribute lategame.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone else play Ziggs? If you play do you use lich bane to make your passive OP?


I don't play ziggs but I'm assuming it would work, like it works on lux.


----------



## S.M.

So I just came back to league after playing Dota 2 for months.

Dota made me such a better league player. Every aspect of gameplay.

It's like I was on-deck swinging a weighted bat, and now I'm at the plate.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I don't play ziggs but I'm assuming it would work, like it works on lux.


well, lux's passive synergizes much better with lichbane than most passives.

zigg's passive is like shen's: every 10 seconds your autoattack does bonus damage.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> So I just came back to league after playing Dota 2 for months.
> Dota made me such a better league player. Every aspect of gameplay.
> It's like I was on-deck swinging a weighted bat, and now I'm at the plate.


Dota has most of the same mechanics as League but they are harder to do. I've heard a lot of people say that Dota is harder than league, and league is easier than Dota. League of legends is a lot simpler in my opinion too so when you come back to it, you are probably like, this is a piece of cake.


----------



## Blizlake

It's really simple IMO: LoL is more casual than Dota (2).
In Dota, you usually get punished hard if you make a mistake. Also CSing is harder and you have to keep closer eye on your resources. Also one striking difference is the amount and length of stuns etc which are usually a lot longer on dota than on LoL. (for example someone like earthshaker or bane can keep one or more enemies stun-locked for 5+ seconds.)


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It's really simple IMO: LoL is more casual than Dota (2).
> In Dota, you usually get punished hard if you make a mistake. Also CSing is harder and you have to keep closer eye on your resources. Also one striking difference is the amount and length of stuns etc which are usually a lot longer on dota than on LoL. (for example someone like earthshaker or bane can keep one or more enemies stun-locked for 5+ seconds.)


Ya that is true, you just have to get used to all the characters in Dota so that you dont run into someone like that who can stun for 5 seconds.


----------



## Bastyn99

Me and my LoL playing friends all got Dota2 beta invites. We tried it, and they all hated it. They thought it was stupid how fast you could get killed and how long CC generally lasted and how a person can snowball very fast. And yes, they are all quite casual players who don't like ranked in LoL either. I like Dota 2, it's very different from LoL even though they are in the same genre, and I do agree it is harder and not new-player-friendly, and I still enjoy LoL more, but that is probably just because I tried LoL first and got used to it, same way how most people who players Dota/HoN first dislike LoL.

Anyway, my friends are going to a LAN with a LoL tournament here in Denmark (very small one), and since it will be played on EuNE they've had to create new accounts and get to lv30. I've been playing with them in 3v3 and since I just created my account yesterday, we get paired against really low level people. Its amazing how much crap you can pull off against people who are so inexperienced, but it does feel good to finally win more than one game every other day xD


----------



## Darkling5499

my biggest gripe with the whole DotA franchise is denying. it's a skilless, unfun mechanic that punishes players who are doing well, and rewards players who are doing poorly. at the very least, you shouldn't be able to deny structures.

@basty i have an EUNE account that i don't use anymore, have a bunch of current champs (darius, jayce, etc) on it, as well as good skins (pulsefire ezreal, boombox chogath, muy thai lee sin) that you can use if you want. it's level 22, but i don't have many runes. i have some IP and RP, but would ask that you don't spend the RP, in case i start using it again.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> my biggest gripe with the whole DotA franchise is denying. it's a skilless, unfun mechanic that punishes players who are doing well, and rewards players who are doing poorly. at the very least, you shouldn't be able to deny structures.
> @basty i have an EUNE account that i don't use anymore, have a bunch of current champs (darius, jayce, etc) on it, as well as good skins (pulsefire ezreal, boombox chogath, muy thai lee sin) that you can use if you want. it's level 22, but i don't have many runes. i have some IP and RP, but would ask that you don't spend the RP, in case i start using it again.


Hey thanks a lot for that offer. level 22 is actually the exact level my friend is. I would love to borrow your account, and ill make sure to make my friends award it a lot of honor initiative points.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> well, lux's passive synergizes much better with lichbane than most passives.
> zigg's passive is like shen's: every 10 seconds your autoattack does bonus damage.


Well, in a way, his passive bonus damage is based off level and ap stack that with lichbane proc and that is super op


----------



## Spaks

Hey guys, I've been playing for a while. Good support and mid with okay carrying skills. I commonly play Orianna, Lux, Ahri, Soraka, and Kog.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone else play Ziggs? If you play do you use lich bane to make your passive OP?


Having just started playing mid again (it's usually called in solo queue, and I end up filling something else), I found that I really liked Ziggs on his free week. As far as the Sustain>Poke>Burst triangle goes, I tend to lean toward poke champions. A lot of mids are quite bursty, so I was quite happy when I found I could regularly poke with Ziggs' Q without running out of mana super fast. I've been playing him on the PBE since his free week, and I'm currently have something like 2300 IP saved for him. As far as Lich Bane goes, I don't usually wind up building it because my games don't last long enough for me to get that far, but I imagine it would make for some super OP basic attacks when built as a 5th item.


----------



## OkanG

Got almost 13000 IP. Don't know what to spend them on







My rune pages are fine right now, so nothing there. Considering Lulu, only because she's so funny to build Wits End/Bloodrazor/Bloodthirster on







Or maybe Diana, if I wanna get serious and pwn some nubs. Hmm, I think I'll have to sleep on this one..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Got almost 13000 IP. Don't know what to spend them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rune pages are fine right now, so nothing there. Considering Lulu, only because she's so funny to build Wits End/Bloodrazor/Bloodthirster on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Diana, if I wanna get serious and pwn some nubs. Hmm, I think I'll have to sleep on this one..


Wait for Zed.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Wait for Zed.


I'm just getting tired of the: "This is the new assassin type jungler"- thing. It's getting old.. Newest support they've made is Lulu. The newest AD Carry is what, Draven? No, Jayce doesn't count.

Rengar, Kha'Zix, Elise, Diana. It's starting to get annoying.. Sure, it's possible to mid with Elise and Diana, but still. I don't feel like there's much variety to the new champions lately. They're also all following the mean killer "I'll rip your head off"- cliché. I miss the times when champions like Lulu or Teemo were new, where the champions designed and released were actually different from one another, and fun.

I don't think I'll be spending my IP anyways though, I never get around to actually doing that, because I don't feel that I need anything else


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> my biggest gripe with the whole DotA franchise is denying. it's a skilless, unfun mechanic that punishes players who are doing well, and rewards players who are doing poorly. at the very least, you shouldn't be able to deny structures.


You should be able to deny structures, they are worth a lot more gold in dota and actually perceived as objectives in dota. If you are dominating your lane and get your structure denied from you then you got severely outplayed.

That's like saying you shouldn't be able to stop someone from baroning, because they are winning.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm just getting tired of the: "This is the new assassin type jungler"- thing. It's getting old.. Newest support they've made is Lulu. The newest AD Carry is what, Draven? No, Jayce doesn't count.
> Rengar, Kha'Zix, Elise, Diana. It's starting to get annoying.. Sure, it's possible to mid with Elise and Diana, but still. I don't feel like there's much variety to the new champions lately. They're also all following the mean killer "I'll rip your head off"- cliché. I miss the times when champions like Lulu or Teemo were new, where the champions designed and released were actually different from one another, and fun.
> I don't think I'll be spending my IP anyways though, I never get around to actually doing that, because I don't feel that I need anything else


Ya, I am getting tired of them always releasing junglers, they havent had any new bot laners for a while and I main ADC D:


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Wait for Zed.


After using him extensively on PBE, I think he's underpowered. His Q does little damage early and even mid game.
His main damage is his E, but takes a whole lot of mana.
Combo = W>Q>W>E


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya, I am getting tired of them always releasing junglers, they havent had any new bot laners for a while and I main ADC D:


Last well designed champion was Lulu







Because she was so unique, both in design and skillset. The rest is just garbage, IMO.


----------



## roninmedia

I have a two questions.

*1. At higher ELO, is there a dramatic difference with less champion poking and more emphasis on CS?
*
I know the magic number is 10 CS per minute. However, at my bad normal ELO (Like 205 wins and 222 losses), its usually impossible to get anywhere close. Probably closer to 6-8 CS per minute. It seems basically all abilities use are for poke and almost none on CS.

*2. When I play Solo Top, it's rare for me to have games where I rape the other team's top and snowball and carry the game.*

I'm pretty much like Nasus no matter what champ I take (Malphite, Jayce, Garen), I don't usually lose the lane, farm up, take down the tower and enter the team fight phase usually 3/0 at best and 1/1 at worst.

Any idea on improvements?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have a question.
> At higher ELO, is there a dramatic difference with less champion poking and more emphasis on CS?
> I know the magic number is 10 CS per minute. However, at my bad normal ELO, its usually impossible to get anywhere close. Probably closer to 6-8 CS per minute. It seems basically all abilities use are for poke and almost none on CS.


At higher elo, they understand that kills don't necessarily win games. Lower ELO = more kills the better

Just poke back. Try to cs as often as you can. Play it safe


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have a question.
> At higher ELO, is there a dramatic difference with less champion poking and more emphasis on CS?
> I know the magic number is 10 CS per minute. However, at my bad normal ELO, its usually impossible to get anywhere close. Probably closer to 6-8 CS per minute. It seems basically all abilities use are for poke and almost none on CS.


Well, around 1600 rating in N&E, the 20 minute mark often says anything between 140-180 cs. 200 minions in 20 minutes is considered good, IMO. There is more emphasis on CS at higher elos, for sure. It's just not that easy to draw a line like that, because some champions will be all about farming till late game, whereas some champions´ job is almost only to shutdown the opposing laner to make him/her useless lategame. For example someone like LeBlanc or Fizz. These two champions at mid fall off significantly at late game, if they haven't done what they should have done early-mid game, which is to shutdown the opposing mid. Without kills, they're simply bad late-game. A Fizz should is in no way be able to outfarm a laner like Vladimir or Morgana, because they're all about keeping the farmfest going until mid-late game (where they keep farming if possible)

But the conclusion is, yes. There is more emphasis on farming early game, because players at higher elos know how much they would be behind just by giving a single kill to the opposing laner. Not only are you giving the opposing team (with most of the gold going to the player YOU are laning against) a lot of gold, you're also letting your opponent lane without you being there. Which means he can push the tower, or make your tower kill his minions without your presence, which gives him a significant advantage in gold, without even counting the 300 (or more) gold you gave him by dying to him.

As far as the poking <--> farming thing goes, you can try to master the art of farming AND poking with the same ability. This can be a little tricky, but if you're playing many champions with AOE spells who don't use a whole lot of mana, you can pull it off. It's basically just farming with an AOE ability, while that ability hits the opposing laner. Lets say you're Vladimir. You keep your E stacks up, and approach his minions wave to clear it, or kill some of them with your E. Getting a sense of how long it's range is, you can sometimes make the E hit the opposing laner, while not sacrificing cs, which is obviously beneficial for you in every possible way. Except that you're pushing, but that's just one of the things that you have to live with as a Vladimir player









Hope this helped a little


----------



## TinDaDragon

You could also play Cait. Her Q can be used for farming and harassing if your positioning is correct


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Well, in a way, his passive bonus damage is based off level and ap stack that with lichbane proc and that is super op


yeah, but what are the odds that you will have your passive proc up at the time lichbane is off cooldown? and if you save your passive for a LB proc, you're losing damage.


----------



## Blizlake

Higher elo players understand that carries can easily farm themselves to victory even if they have 0 kills early-mid game. As far as poking goes, free poke should always be used but don't let it affect your cs too much. Graves, Caitlyn and Ashe for example can CS and poke at the same time with Q. But when you're doing that you should be careful to not push your lane (unless you want to, obviously).


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Higher elo players understand that carries can easily farm themselves to victory even if they have 0 kills early-mid game. As far as poking goes, free poke should always be used but don't let it affect your cs too much. Graves, Caitlyn and Ashe for example can CS and poke at the same time with Q. But when you're doing that you should be careful to not push your lane (unless you want to, obviously).


keep in mind that some combinations rely on winning their lane from poking. falling behind a few CS to harass will end up with you ahead in CS when they have to blue pill early on, and lets you zone the other since it's a 2v1 lane now.

for instance, if you're a graves / taric lane, if you aren't attacking them every time your stun / shatter // W / Q combo attack is up, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Blizlake

I agree... But lol, all the graves-taric lanes I've won just 'cause they were spamming the combo everytime it was up


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I agree... But lol, all the graves-taric lanes I've won just 'cause they were spamming the combo everytime it was up


if you can do it correctly, graves / taric is one of the strongest, if not THE strongest, lane right now.

(T)stun -> (G)Dash -> (T)shatter ->(G)buckshot -> (G) smokescreen the support of possible, if not SS the other ADC ->(G/T) AA -> disengage, continue farming.

if you can smokescreen the support, you can often get a few more AA's in on the enemy ADC before disengaging.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> if you can do it correctly, graves / taric is one of the strongest, if not THE strongest, lane right now.
> (T)stun -> (G)Dash -> (T)shatter ->(G)buckshot -> (G) smokescreen the support of possible, if not SS the other ADC ->(G/T) AA -> disengage, continue farming.
> if you can smokescreen the support, you can often get a few more AA's in on the enemy ADC before disengaging.


Why would you smokescreen support? It's best to shoot smokescreen behind ADC, but it's really dependant on positioning and practice. Especially in lower elo (1500-) the ADC mostly starts to run around or trought it which gives you extra hits and makes the enemy ADC lose tons of health, cs and fall behind. I carried my friend from 1200 to 1500 like this, they didn't really know what to do, some just stood and started fighting back (you know you can't fight taric and graves with their 100+armour)


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Why would you smokescreen support? It's best to shoot smokescreen behind ADC, but it's really dependant on positioning and practice. Especially in lower elo (1500-) the ADC mostly starts to around or trought it which gives you extra hits and makes the enemy ADC lose tons of health, cs and fall behind. I carried my friend from 1200 to 1500 like this, they didn't really know what to do, some just stood and started fighting back (you know you can't fight taric and graves with their 100+armour)


support can't support while smokescreened, outside of a soraka ult. it's all situation-dependent, really.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> support can't support while smokescreened, outside of a soraka ult. it's all situation-dependent, really.


Well, no one really cares about support. If you do it like this, ad will just go back, get healed (if) in 10 second and he's ready to roll again.


----------



## trUk1L

Play it on and off
Twitch, Blitz, Ez, Ryze, Teemo


----------



## droozel

Again, that Zombie Brand skin is just awesome.
I even started to play more as a Brand, and (I think) got better with him, just because of that skin


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Again, that Zombie Brand skin is just awesome.
> I even started to play more as a Brand, and (I think) got better with him, just because of that skin


The zombie brand skin is cool but i get annoyed by all the zombie sounds he makes but thats just me


----------



## TinDaDragon

@Andy,

Confirmed on Salce's stream. It's pretty powerful. He runs it everytime he plays Ziggs


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> @Andy,
> Confirmed on Salce's stream. It's pretty powerful. He runs it everytime he plays Ziggs


i assumed his post was for the average player, not a pro level person who only plays AP mids


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have a two questions.
> *1. At higher ELO, is there a dramatic difference with less champion poking and more emphasis on CS?
> *
> I know the magic number is 10 CS per minute. However, at my bad normal ELO (Like 205 wins and 222 losses), its usually impossible to get anywhere close. Probably closer to 6-8 CS per minute. It seems basically all abilities use are for poke and almost none on CS.
> *2. When I play Solo Top, it's rare for me to have games where I rape the other team's top and snowball and carry the game.*
> I'm pretty much like Nasus no matter what champ I take (Malphite, Jayce, Garen), I don't usually lose the lane, farm up, take down the tower and enter the team fight phase usually 3/0 at best and 1/1 at worst.
> Any idea on improvements?


higher elo there is alot more team fighting and grping ppl actually watch others lanes and attemps to help...
now as for your solo top problem...if ur 200 losses and 200 wins ur in that 1000 -1100 elo range and ppl are calling for mid top and ad carry roles right off the bat and will probably pick that role no matter what ..this is where learning jungle helps significantly . no one wants it and a good jungler usually controls the game... learn to jungle over top and you will escape your current elo.


----------



## zhylun

I've been playing off and on for a while. Looking to improve skills and teamwork. I enjoy playing as Veigar and Olaf. I'm looking to try Shen at some point.

I'll join OCN LoL chat the next time I fire up the game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> yeah, but what are the odds that you will have your passive proc up at the time lichbane is off cooldown? and if you save your passive for a LB proc, you're losing damage.


idk about you but even without my passive the lb proc is quite high. So, doesn't really matter.


----------



## pkkawakitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have a two questions.
> 
> *1. At higher ELO, is there a dramatic difference with less champion poking and more emphasis on CS?
> *
> I know the magic number is 10 CS per minute. However, at my bad normal ELO (Like 205 wins and 222 losses), its usually impossible to get anywhere close. Probably closer to 6-8 CS per minute. It seems basically all abilities use are for poke and almost none on CS.
> 
> *2. When I play Solo Top, it's rare for me to have games where I rape the other team's top and snowball and carry the game.*
> 
> I'm pretty much like Nasus no matter what champ I take (Malphite, Jayce, Garen), I don't usually lose the lane, farm up, take down the tower and enter the team fight phase usually 3/0 at best and 1/1 at worst.
> 
> Any idea on improvements?


1. Not really. There isn't necessarily an emphasis just the higher elo you get the better mechanics you will see, which includes being able to both harass and farm.

2. You sound like a pretty passive laner. Being a passive laner is fine, but if you want to win more consistently you need to create more opportunities for your team. I know that is really general advice, but I would have to spectate one of your games to give you more specific advice.


----------



## Blizlake

The pain of laning as Leona with the most passive ADC I've met. We ended up winning but missed out on so many easy kills during the laning phase because the damn Ezreal was just farming his way to victory, leaving me to be a PITA to the other carry. But as long as it works out OK I guess...

Btw any opinions on building Leona? I usually start with Faerie charm + 3 wards + 2 pots and my first buy after that is either boots or philo (if I can afford it straight away). After that I usually build HoG and after that either Aegis or Randuin, depending on the situation. Then I get a giant's belt for health and then build Shurelya and after that I go for the item I didn't build earlier. And Mercs ofc when I happen to feel like it. What I build from the Giant's belt is pretty situational, either mallet or sunfire.
The runes I have currently use are flat armour seals and marks, mr/lvl glyphs, 2x GP and 1x MS quints. Any suggestions? I thought about health marks but 32hp didn't seem as good as the extra 8 armour.
Masteries are 1/21/8, straight from Krepo.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The pain of laning as Leona with the most passive ADC I've met. We ended up winning but missed out on so many easy kills during the laning phase because the damn Ezreal was just farming his way to victory, leaving me to be a PITA to the other carry. But as long as it works out OK I guess...


I'd like to put a different spin on this. I was playing Corki one game with a random Sona supporting me. The Sona was super-aggressive, where as I preferred to out-farm the enemy, and capitalize on their mistakes rather than out-playing them. This caused a huge problem for me, as I was really bad at playing aggressively, and the Sona insisted that I adapt my play style to hers. Long story short, I played a very bad game and didn't follow up on a lot of initiations. The upside is that I learned a few things from that game.


You are more likely to win by being able to out-play your opponents than you are by capitalizing on the enemy's mistakes.
You must be able to trust your team mates to follow up on your initiation.
You must be able to follow up on your team mates initiation.
Sure, a passive lane is all fine and dandy if you are able to capitalize on the enemy's mistakes, but it puts the fate of the lane in your enemy's hands, and you won't take the enemy nexus by being passive.

Edit: Here is the replay if anyone wants to watch it: http://www.leaguereplays.com/replays/match/2321896/. I was duo queued with Irelia and chatting via Mumble. That was one of the worst games I have played in a long time, but I took a lot away from it. The loss was definitely worth the amount I learned from that game.


----------



## Quesoblanco

add me fatbongtoke. Lets win some games!


----------



## OkanG

Does solo queue rating reset, or change in any way? Any formula released? And does anyone know the exact date for the 'reset'?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Does solo queue rating reset, or change in any way? Any formula released? And does anyone know the exact date for the 'reset'?


It's a soft reset again but they are making it fit a standard curve better. Last time it was almost evenly distributed.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I got onto the Low ELO stream.









We were behind most of the game due to enemy's Kayle being such a baus AD Carry top.

But Cait (Me) and Garen bot zoned Sivir and Leona most of the game. No gank from enemy's jungler, so it was a farm fest









We won


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Olaf mid
Win games


----------



## TinDaDragon

IE on Olaf?

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE

Watching Aphromoo's quest to rank #1 is extremely entertaining. Everyone does well when he doesn't need it, and feeds when he actually needs the ELO

l0l


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> IE on Olaf?
> HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE
> Watching Aphromoo's quest to rank #1 is extremely entertaining. Everyone does well when he doesn't need it, and feeds when he actually needs the ELO
> l0l


Worked well









I only just started playing olaf anyway.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Worked well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only just started playing olaf anyway.


New S3 meta

Bruisers mid.

I blame Froggen for starting it


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Worked well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only just started playing olaf anyway.


try an atmas next time, synergizes really well with the mallet and warmogs. or a BT!


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> New S3 meta
> Bruisers mid.
> I blame Froggen for starting it


inb4 all the lee sin's insta-locking in and calling mid.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> inb4 all the lee sin's insta-locking in and calling mid.


No thanks.
I 5 queue for stuff like that


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> inb4 all the lee sin's insta-locking in and calling mid.


meh, i don't think it will take off like the usual fad of the championship champs do, seeing as how lee mid is exceptionally hard to play successfully.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> meh, i don't think it will take off like the usual fad of the championship champs do, seeing as how lee mid is exceptionally hard to play successfully.


True but a lot of players see some champion that is not played a lot normally but then they see a pro player playing it and even though it is very hard, they still do it...they are pro players, they know what they are doing and how to play a lot better lol


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The pain of laning as Leona with the most passive ADC I've met. We ended up winning but missed out on so many easy kills during the laning phase because the damn Ezreal was just farming his way to victory, leaving me to be a PITA to the other carry. But as long as it works out OK I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to put a different spin on this. I was playing Corki one game with a random Sona supporting me. The Sona was super-aggressive, where as I preferred to out-farm the enemy, and capitalize on their mistakes rather than out-playing them. This caused a huge problem for me, as I was really bad at playing aggressively, and the Sona insisted that I adapt my play style to hers. Long story short, I played a very bad game and didn't follow up on a lot of initiations. The upside is that I learned a few things from that game.
> 
> 
> You are more likely to win by being able to out-play your opponents than you are by capitalizing on the enemy's mistakes.
> You must be able to trust your team mates to follow up on your initiation.
> You must be able to follow up on your team mates initiation.
> Sure, a passive lane is all fine and dandy if you are able to capitalize on the enemy's mistakes, but it puts the fate of the lane in your enemy's hands, and you won't take the enemy nexus by being passive.
> 
> Edit: Here is the replay if anyone wants to watch it: http://www.leaguereplays.com/replays/match/2321896/. I was duo queued with Irelia and chatting via Mumble. That was one of the worst games I have played in a long time, but I took a lot away from it. The loss was definitely worth the amount I learned from that game.
Click to expand...

I have nothing against passive playstyle but the dude was missing on FREE kills. As in enemy adc at 50% and supp is warding, I WEQR-combo the enemy adc but mine just keeps farming







and in the champ select he said that leona support fits his playstyle


----------



## Darkling5499

sona also isn't a passive support, her entire kit is based around aggressiveness.


----------



## OkanG

Yep, Tristana is a keeper. Even when I lose, it's after outfarming their AD Carry by a lot and having a quite positive score







1669 rating, mainly thanks to Tristana! I wonder if I can hit 1700 before the reset


----------



## Layo

They didn't reset yet? Though it's today.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> They didn't reset yet? Though it's today.


Are you sure it's today? Cause I have to work a couple of hours tonight, I wanna know if it resets before I get back.


----------



## Quesoblanco

still waiting for that add.. my username is fatbongtoke. Lets win some ranked games.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Can't carry lower elo playing support

It's too hard


----------



## Quesoblanco

? ELO does not equal skill in solo que. I always do great as an ADC but our tanks or support end up being trash.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can't carry lower elo playing support
> It's too hard


Low elo is easy to carry, play psychologic game and mid/top or something.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> As far as the poking <--> farming thing goes, you can try to master the art of farming AND poking with the same ability. This can be a little tricky, but if you're playing many champions with AOE spells who don't use a whole lot of mana, you can pull it off. It's basically just farming with an AOE ability, while that ability hits the opposing laner. Lets say you're Vladimir. You keep your E stacks up, and approach his minions wave to clear it, or kill some of them with your E. Getting a sense of how long it's range is, you can sometimes make the E hit the opposing laner, while not sacrificing cs, which is obviously beneficial for you in every possible way. Except that you're pushing, but that's just one of the things that you have to live with as a Vladimir player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helped a little


I know you used Vlad only as an example, but I love to use Vlad to freeze top lane right in front of my tower. It is important to know who you can and can't do this to.

What is it, 12 or 13 CS equals one kill? I have easily gotten 40 to 80 cs up on people. How many times did I just kill them without actually having to kill them







?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I know you used Vlad only as an example, but I love to use Vlad to freeze top lane right in front of my tower. It is important to know who you can and can't do this to.
> What is it, 12 or 13 CS equals one kill? I have easily gotten 40 to 80 cs up on people. How many times did I just kill them without actually having to kill them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah, I think they normally say 12 CS. But that's only an estimate, of course. If you only kill the big siege minion thing, it's statistically only 8 cs or something for one kill


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> sona also isn't a passive support, her entire kit is based around aggressiveness.


There are different types of aggressive, though. There's the Graves+Leona type aggressive where you go balls-deep in order to burst from 80% health to 0, and there's the Sona+Corki type aggressive where you miss a few CS and risk taking some damage in order to poke to the point where you can use a smaller burst to burst from 50% health to 0. I'm getting used to a Corki+Sona type aggressive (poke champions are my favourite to play), but burst champions (Graves+Leona) just don't seem to suit the way I like to play.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, I think they normally say 12 CS. But that's only an estimate, of course. If you only kill the big siege minion thing, it's statistically only 8 cs or something for one kill


Ya a lot of people don't realize that they are losing the lane very badly even though there have been no kills or the towers are equal, thats why cs is the most important thing in every lane.


----------



## Darkling5499

dont forget that when you force someone to blue pill, or kill them, that not only are you getting CS, they are MISSING CS.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> dont forget that when you force someone to blue pill, or kill them, that not only are you getting CS, they are MISSING CS.


What's blue pill?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What's blue pill?


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What's blue pill?


recalling


----------



## Darkling5499

blue pill, slang for recalling. also known as "backing", "b", "b'ing", "rtb", etc

it's a reference to the choice in the matrix, where the "red pill" took you out of the matrix and showed you everything, but if you took the blue pill, it sent you back.


----------



## Darkling5499

thought this was quite hilarious, from a thread titles "Every Ranked Game Ever"


----------



## bigal1542

lol thats good


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> recalling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> blue pill, slang for recalling. also known as "backing", "b", "b'ing", "rtb", etc
> it's a reference to the choice in the matrix, where the "red pill" took you out of the matrix and showed you everything, but if you took the blue pill, it sent you back.


Oh. Thanks

I got the reference to Matrix as soon as I saw it, but didn't know how it was connected to Lol


----------



## Ali67219

Ya using the word blue pilling isnt very common when typing but ive heard it used in voice chats.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya using the word blue pilling isnt very common when typing but ive heard it used in voice chats.


It's probably like a cool way to say it. Guess I'm not swag enough to say it









Another topic:

Come oooooooooon, soft reset..


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya using the word blue pilling isnt very common when typing but ive heard it used in voice chats.


yeah, only really use it in voice. otherwise i just say" brb" or "im b play safe"


----------



## Quesoblanco

still waiting for that add, fatbongtoke. Thanks.


----------



## OkanG

I'm in N&E, so I can't join the chat, but I believe there's a chatroom called 'OCN LoL' or something, which you can join.


----------



## Alex132

No one is ever in the EUW chat ._.


----------



## KarmaKiller

There's a fair amount of us in chat on the NA server, but nobody ever talks...


----------



## Alex132

Would like to make an NA account, but I fear 500ms ping


----------



## OkanG

Okay, just made a smurf on NA! But I have to update worth of 350MB. Just.. what? Why do I have to patch so much, going from N&E to NA?


----------



## Samurai707

I tried to raise morale and communication in the chat room.... totally got shot down.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Silence is golden


----------



## TinDaDragon

Teemo is getting deleted? What? O.O

I want the reset and S3 preseason

NAAAAOOOOOO


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> still waiting for that add, fatbongtoke. Thanks.


If no one is going to add you, then take the hint.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> If no one is going to add you, then take the hint.


Naw I have high hopes itll get through to them eventually. Who doesn't want wins? It's so simple.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Teemo is getting deleted? What? O.O
> 
> I want the reset and S3 preseason
> 
> NAAAAOOOOOO


unfortunately not


----------



## BritishBob

OCN TeamSpeak 3 channel:
74.91.115.145

Just saying.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> blue pill, slang for recalling. also known as "backing", "b", "b'ing", "rtb", etc
> it's a reference to the choice in the matrix, where the "red pill" took you out of the matrix and showed you everything, but if you took the blue pill, it sent you back.


Interesting. I always took it to be a shortened form of 'blue pillar', referring to the blue pillar that appears while recalling.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Naw I have high hopes itll get through to them eventually. Who doesn't want wins? It's so simple.


lolk


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Interesting. I always took it to be a shortened form of 'blue pillar', referring to the blue pillar that appears while recalling.


you're assuming that a majority of american free-to-play PC gamers know what a "pillar" is :/


----------



## burksdb

Had a pretty fun game and i owned.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> 
> Had a pretty fun game and i owned.


Teleport OP


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Teleport OP


I totally agree, when I play mid or top, teleport and flash is all I take. You trade lane presence for global presence. I love split pushing







.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Teleport OP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I totally agree, when I play mid or top, teleport and flash is all I take. You trade lane presence for global presence. I love split pushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


actually majority of that didn't involve teleport, but small team fights that i came out on top of. I did have a moment where i teleported on the top tower while kat was trying to take it combo stunned -> ult -> firedd and she was dead mater of secs why she didnt run i have no idea.


----------



## roninmedia

Anyone think getting a gaming mouse will make some aspects of playing LoL easier like smart casting by using the buttons? My dexterity is sucking to do it with the keyboard.

I've been using the same basic two button mouse for 7 years with a fingertip grip. Thinking of upgrading to the G400. I don't play any FPS shooters at all.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Anyone think getting a gaming mouse will make some aspects of playing LoL easier like smart casting?
> I've been using the same basic two button mouse for 7 years. Thinking of upgrading to the G400. I don't play any FPS shooters at all.


Use the 2 side buttons of my death adder for /laugh and /taunt
<3 no seriously, I do haha

Aside from that I don't see any other benefits, maybe using the button for an item like pots/wards/active item
or attackmove


----------



## burksdb

maybe if you played with it for a while using the extra buttons on the mouse, but i find it more of a pain than anything i prefer using the keyboard


----------



## Singledigit

SO, I got suspended for "improper modifications" stating they are trying to stop "unfair competitive edge", but the only thing I have done at all is launch LoL through steam in order to talk to my steam friends while I play LoL. Has anyone else tried doing this? And if so, have you had any problems?


----------



## OkanG

I use the buttons on the left side of my Imperator 4G for Item slot number 6 and for Teamspeak


----------



## oomalikoo

me and another person are trying to form a team, Im level 23 and hes 19. We're trying to start it now so we can get into serious play as soon as we hit level 30.

is anyone interested?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> me and another person are trying to form a team, Im level 23 and hes 19. We're trying to start it now so we can get into serious play as soon as we hit level 30.
> is anyone interested?


I'd suggest you both duo q first before forming a team so you know what you are up against.
Be aware that premade 5s are more challenging due to teamwork and strata than soloq with randoms.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'd suggest you both duo q first before forming a team so you know what you are up against.
> Be aware that premade 5s are more challenging due to teamwork and strata than soloq with randoms.


oh we do that and we're both tired of the random people who all pick adc's to start the game. We're really good at strategizing, but we've lost like 8 in a row because we never had 5 and the one random has been terrible.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Are you guys on NA server?

If so, we've already got a team of OCN. I can add you guys


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> oh we do that and we're both tired of the random people who all pick adc's to start the game. We're really good at strategizing, but we've lost like 8 in a row because we never had 5 and the one random has been terrible.


But...
Quote:


> Im level 23 and hes 19


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> SO, I got suspended for "improper modifications" stating they are trying to stop "unfair competitive edge", but the only thing I have done at all is launch LoL through steam in order to talk to my steam friends while I play LoL. Has anyone else tried doing this? And if so, have you had any problems?


I know multiple that run it through steam without problems. Riot has banned a few people for that on accident, just contact customer service and keep us posted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Are you guys on NA server?
> If so, we've already got a team of OCN. I can add you guys


Add me! IGN is Fatty Al









I'm best at top, but used to main mid and jungle, so I could pick those up fast again. I could also manage bot lane if needed


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> me and another person are trying to form a team, Im level 23 and hes 19. We're trying to start it now so we can get into serious play as soon as we hit level 30.
> is anyone interested?


No really. Play atleast 150-200 rankeds games. Doesn't matter if you win at strategy games (I'm also very good at strategising), this is different. You are level 20's, people there are stupid and fall even for the most obvious baits. If you do that against team with average inteligence, you will most likely get aced, give them baron and lose the game. Normal games are nothing like rankeds, you should't even play rankeds untill you get around 200+ normal games or watch enough streams etc. since you will fall to low elo then you gonna be sorry and spam forums about elo hell.

Just an advice from guy who had 2.2k elo.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> you're assuming that a majority of american free-to-play PC gamers know what a "pillar" is :/


I'd be really sad if I couldn't make that assumption. It's not like it's an uncommon word.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Anyone think getting a gaming mouse will make some aspects of playing LoL easier like smart casting by using the buttons? My dexterity is sucking to do it with the keyboard.
> I've been using the same basic two button mouse for 7 years with a fingertip grip. Thinking of upgrading to the G400. I don't play any FPS shooters at all.


I have a Thermaltake Black, and I find that using the thumb button to recall is incredibly useful. I haven't yet figured out a good use for button 3 (scroll wheel). I should probably bind the other two buttons to /laugh and /taunt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> SO, I got suspended for "improper modifications" stating they are trying to stop "unfair competitive edge", but the only thing I have done at all is launch LoL through steam in order to talk to my steam friends while I play LoL. Has anyone else tried doing this? And if so, have you had any problems?


I was launching LoL through Steam for a while, and never had any problems.


----------



## Quesoblanco

still waiting for that add, so we can get some easy wins and work together. fatbongtoke. Thanks.


----------



## r34p3rex

I've been playing ARAM all day erday


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Just trying to get through to people. Like how a father gets through his son as he grows up. Until they finally listen and take the advice.


Well, if you want people to duo with you, you should try out the "OCN LoL" chat room in the game. If people want to play, I guess they'll be online. Sounds crazy, but it works.


----------



## andyroo89

At least my derailment doesn't cause this immaturity.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Im just trying to show u that im not a troll. And that ive been here for a while and u can see all my helpful posts. If u dont believe me then thats on u.


I will give you the benefit of the doubt, and I have added you.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Thank you. If only the rest werent so stubborn.....


----------



## Blizlake

28 new posts, zero content.
When's the elo reset or did they do it already? Don't want to start playing ranked till the reset happens.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 28 new posts, zero content.
> When's the elo reset or did they do it already? Don't want to start playing ranked till the reset happens.


It was scheduled for 6th of November, but it got delayed. They sent out an article explaining that they're behind, and they don't know how much delay there will be on the update.. They wrote it could be anything from an hour to a couple of days. Three days ago they said that now..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> 28 new posts, zero content.
> When's the elo reset or did they do it already? Don't want to start playing ranked till the reset happens.


They're waiting on Morello to get gold xD

It's delayed for some reason. Probably because the items are not ready


----------



## TheOddOne

Typical Riot.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Thread Cleaned...

Please guys, just get along. If people aren't adding you in game, don't spam it more. It's not going to change anything. Further more, let's try to hold off on calling people trolls and what not. Not really the way we want to portray ourselves.









Carry on with semi on topic LoL/redhead chat now.


----------



## OkanG

What's with the redheads, by the way?


----------



## KarmaKiller

Doesn't matter, Just blame Andy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Anyone think getting a gaming mouse will make some aspects of playing LoL easier like smart casting by using the buttons? My dexterity is sucking to do it with the keyboard.
> I've been using the same basic two button mouse for 7 years with a fingertip grip. Thinking of upgrading to the G400. I don't play any FPS shooters at all.


I've recently set my 3rd and 4th slot to a side button on my mouse, and my middle click. Makes it easy to place wards or use any actives. I only have 2 side buttons on my mouse, and one of them is set to my push to talk key in mumble.


----------



## Layo

What's this







Won 7 rankeds in row... I don't want to win! Seems like my winning spree is gone and I'm gonna lose big time when reset finally happends (Wow if it's this year).


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What's with the *absence of* redheads, by the way?


FTFY.

Bad day to play support on N&E, all my ADCs just feed


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> FTFY.
> Bad *server* to play support on, all my ADCs just feed


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## TheOddOne

I wanna post redheads, but Andy would get mad at me so no


----------



## Dehatitated

Just had to post this game I just played. Me and the caityln were duo (unranked) and he made alot of mistakes but I dragged his ass so well.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just had to post this game I just played. Me and the caityln were duo (unranked) and he made alot of mistakes but I dragged his ass so well.


Looks like the enemy team doesn't know what they're doing

28cs?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Looks like the enemy team doesn't know what they're doing
> 28cs?


Well they were either dead or their cs was dieing under the turret for most of the game, so it was hard for them.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What's with the *absense* of redheads, by the way?


Sorry was working on a program in C# to automatically move certain files (especially redhead pictures) to the correct folder, trial and error so here we go.


----------



## Blackhawk4

.....le sigh....


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Sorry was working on a program in C# to automatically move certain files (especially redhead pictures) to the correct folder, trial and error so here we go.


You took my website, vote ban.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You took my website, vote ban.


Mid or I feed









Edit; I didn't take your site pics do get reposted.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Just had to post this game I just played. Me and the caityln were duo (unranked) and he made alot of mistakes but I dragged his ass so well.


i remember when cait / soraka was the true terror of bottom lane. /shudder


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i remember when cait / soraka was the true terror of bottom lane. /shudder


Infinite traps


----------



## Layo

Wow, I have nothing to say... I just got banned along with other 1% of players for 14 days for nothing. Didn't get banned once on this account, I barely talk and never insult anyone... Best thing is same happened to my friend who is very friendly and didn't even play LoL last month.
I have nothing to say about Riot then "******* idiots". They can't do aynthing right, seriously NOTHING.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What's with the redheads, by the way?


Andy's fetish. Probably the only reason i check back at this thread even though I'm not really into red heads (and some being ugly...shh). It's quite interesting, more so than the LoL discussion.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Wow, I have nothing to say... I just got banned along with other 1% of players for 14 days for nothing. Didn't get banned once on this account, I barely talk and never insult anyone... Best thing is same happened to my friend who is very friendly and didn't even play LoL last month.
> I have nothing to say about Riot then "******* idiots". They can't do aynthing right, seriously NOTHING.


This is probably why you got banned. Attitude


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> This is probably why you got banned. Attitude


How would they know if I don't talk?

Should I love riot or something after they messed up every update this year?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Wow, I have nothing to say... I just got banned along with other 1% of players for 14 days for nothing. Didn't get banned once on this account, I barely talk and never insult anyone... Best thing is same happened to my friend who is very friendly and didn't even play LoL last month.
> I have nothing to say about Riot then "******* idiots". They can't do aynthing right, seriously NOTHING.


It's a tribunal that basically decides, not Riot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> This is probably why you got banned. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> How would they know if I don't talk?
> 
> Should I love riot or something after they messed up every update this year?
Click to expand...

Feeding, AFK, Leaving, item build etc. Can also greatly impact on a decision to ban or not.

And you must have talked, the Tribunal is very fair and would not pass punishment without just cause.

If you care to share your case number with us so we can see if you are truly innocent as you claim that would be best.

eg; http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/tribunal/case/*1234567*/

1234567 being replaced with your actual case number


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Andy's fetish. Probably the only reason i check back at this thread even though I'm not really into red heads (and some being ugly...shh)[/B]. It's quite interesting, more so than the LoL discussion.


hehe I try not to post any ugly ones xD


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> hehe I try not to post any ugly ones xD


plz no ugly redheads









*edit* that was not a comment for the above ^


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> plz no ugly redheads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* that was not a comment for the above ^


----------



## Chranny

To be honest, the only reason I subscribe to this thread is in case andy posts a gem.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmm, I am starting to understand why you were banned.
> You gonna link the case btw?
> Oh, and you can't expect anything below lvl 30 (unless KR lol) to be hard


Enlighten me then, smart guy. Case? There isn't one. It's just higher elo guy at low elo stomping everyone then the kids ragereport him and he gets banned for no reason.
I'm sure you saw it, didn't get banned for REASON, but for count of reports.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Greetings Summoner,

Your League of Legends account has been suspended for violations to the Summoner's Code. This action follows the conclusion of an audit performed by Riot staff. During this audit we found that your account was among the bottom 0.8% of toxic players within the League of Legends Community.

In addition to the Tribunal, Player Support routinely performs audits of the most toxic players within the Community. Due to the high volume of reports on your account the decision has been made to suspend your account for fourteen (14) days.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Enlighten me then, smart guy. Case? There isn't one. It's just higher elo guy at low elo stomping everyone then the kids ragereport him and he gets banned for no reason.
> I'm sure you saw it, didn't get banned for REASON, but for count of reports.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Summoner,
> 
> Your League of Legends account has been suspended for violations to the Summoner's Code. This action follows the conclusion of an audit performed by Riot staff. During this audit we found that your account was among the bottom 0.8% of toxic players within the League of Legends Community.
> 
> In addition to the Tribunal, Player Support routinely performs audits of the most toxic players within the Community. Due to the high volume of reports on your account the decision has been made to suspend your account for fourteen (14) days.


One of those banned in the banwave?

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=9311793#9311793


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny*
> 
> One of those banned in the banwave?
> http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=9311793#9311793


Well, if they can read pre and post game chat then... I can see a reason now, lol. I remember them saying they can't judge players from pre and post game chat because there's no way they can see them ilike 8 months ago. :|


----------



## KarmaKiller

You can read all the chat, see the players build, kills/deaths, pretty much everything that takes place in the game. If your one to spam a lot, curse at your team (or the enemy team), rage quit games, feed intentionally, then you'll get reported several times over, and eventually get a ban like you did.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> You can read all the chat, see the players build, kills/deaths, pretty much everything that takes place in the game. If your one to spam a lot, curse at your team (or the enemy team), rage quit games, feed intentionally, then you'll get reported several times over, and eventually get a ban like you did.


I know how tribunal works... you can't see there LOBBY chat and AFTER game chat which they even confirmed, but somehow they got them and ban players because of it. I never flamed in game, always before.

Also the rumours are saying that most of the permabanned players are players with more skins then average player has. I actually believe it.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riot Lyte*
> You had to show such excessive behavior that we felt we couldn't wait for the Tribunal to act on you, even if it was next week.


lol.

Lyte also said that they can see pre and post game chat and even spectate the games... wow.


----------



## Chranny

Tribunal can't see pre- and post gamechat, but the recent wave wasn't by tribunal so it makes sense that they can ban you for it.
Though, I must say, if Riot themselves has deemed you to toxic to even be part of the playerbase, you must have been pretty rude.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny*
> 
> Tribunal can't see pre- and post gamechat, but the recent wave wasn't by tribunal so it makes sense that they can ban you for it.
> Though, I must say, if Riot themselves has deemed you to toxic to even be part of the playerbase, you must have been pretty rude.


In pre game chat, my rudeness was out of the charts.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> In pre game chat, my rudeness was out of the charts.


Can I ask what made you resort to rude behaviour only in the pre- and post gamechat? Did you feel safe that you couldn't be banned and thus revealed your true self?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny*
> 
> Can I ask what made you resort to rude behaviour only in the pre- and post gamechat? Did you feel safe that you couldn't be banned and thus revealed your true self?


Yes, kind of. Riot stated that they can't see that chat which made me feel kind of "safe". I didn't want to flame in game and expected everyone to forget it before game starts. Didn't flame in after chat.
To be honest, most of those people deserved punch in the face but I couldn't reach them.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Yes, kind of. Riot stated that they can't see that chat which made me feel kind of "safe". I didn't want to flame in game and expected everyone to forget it before game starts. Didn't flame in after chat.
> To be honest, most of those people deserved punch in the face but I couldn't reach them.


From a some what newer players perspective, people like yourself that flame other people ruin the fun in the game. I'm glad they got rid of a bunch of them.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Yes, kind of. Riot stated that they can't see that chat which made me feel kind of "safe". I didn't want to flame in game and expected everyone to forget it before game starts. Didn't flame in after chat.
> To be honest, most of those people deserved punch in the face but I couldn't reach them.


Sure, they suck. You could be nice and give them constructive criticism. Bashing not only does nothing, but it also makes them angrier


----------



## Layo

I tried that for while, nowhere near possible. If I wanted to be friendly and give them advice I would probably have to sit in the base and just type and eventually get banned for spamming. All I recieve for being helpful is "****", "ignored" or "**** or afk"


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Yes, kind of. Riot stated that they can't see that chat which made me feel kind of "safe". I didn't want to flame in game and expected everyone to forget it before game starts. Didn't flame in after chat.
> To be honest, most of those people deserved punch in the face but I couldn't reach them.


If they were being rude and deserved a punch in the face, why stoop to their level. Now you and maybe them are banned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Enlighten me then, smart guy. Case? There isn't one. It's just higher elo guy at low elo stomping everyone then the kids ragereport him and he gets banned for no reason.
> I'm sure you saw it, didn't get banned for REASON, but for count of reports.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Summoner,
> 
> Your League of Legends account has been suspended for violations to the Summoner's Code. This action follows the conclusion of an audit performed by Riot staff. During this audit we found that your account was among the bottom 0.8% of toxic players within the League of Legends Community.
> 
> In addition to the Tribunal, Player Support routinely performs audits of the most toxic players within the Community. Due to the high volume of reports on your account the decision has been made to suspend your account for fourteen (14) days.


In the tribunal if it is just a lot of reports but in the report there is no evidence they won't punish you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Well, if they can read pre and post game chat then... I can see a reason now, lol. I remember them saying they can't judge players from pre and post game chat because there's no way they can see them ilike 8 months ago. :|


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> In pre game chat, my rudeness was out of the charts.


You know why you were banned, as riot has said the tribunal is not the only tool they use to punish players.


----------



## Ali67219

Yay, just won 3 ranked games in a row







If I duo queue with a support as adc and we are in a voice chat together, I usually win lane, which wins game.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> From a some what newer players perspective, people like yourself that flame other people ruin the fun in the game. I'm glad they got rid of a bunch of them.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Yay, just won 3 ranked games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I duo queue with a support as adc and we are in a voice chat together, I usually win lane, which wins game.


It's either that or bot lane does horrible and no one can carry


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmm, I am starting to understand why you were banned.
> You gonna link the case btw?
> Oh, and you can't expect anything below lvl 30 (unless KR lol) to be hard
> 
> 
> 
> Enlighten me then, smart guy. Case? There isn't one. It's just higher elo guy at low elo stomping everyone then the kids ragereport him and he gets banned for no reason.
> I'm sure you saw it, didn't get banned for REASON, but for count of reports.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Summoner,
> 
> Your League of Legends account has been suspended for violations to the Summoner's Code. This action follows the conclusion of an audit performed by Riot staff. During this audit we found that your account was among the bottom 0.8% of toxic players within the League of Legends Community.
> 
> In addition to the Tribunal, Player Support routinely performs audits of the most toxic players within the Community. Due to the high volume of reports on your account the decision has been made to suspend your account for fourteen (14) days.
Click to expand...

So you didn't get a case number? Ok, no need to be rude about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> You can read all the chat, see the players build, kills/deaths, pretty much everything that takes place in the game. If your one to spam a lot, curse at your team (or the enemy team), rage quit games, feed intentionally, then you'll get reported several times over, and eventually get a ban like you did.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how tribunal works... you can't see there LOBBY chat and AFTER game chat which they even confirmed, but somehow they got them and ban players because of it. I never flamed in game, always before.
> 
> Also the rumours are saying that most of the permabanned players are players with more skins then average player has. I actually believe it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chranny*
> 
> Tribunal can't see pre- and post gamechat, but the recent wave wasn't by tribunal so it makes sense that they can ban you for it.
> Though, I must say, if Riot themselves has deemed you to toxic to even be part of the playerbase, you must have been pretty rude.
> 
> 
> 
> In pre game chat, my rudeness was out of the charts.
Click to expand...

So you do flame? Then you deserve the ban obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riot Lyte*
> You had to show such excessive behavior that we felt we couldn't wait for the Tribunal to act on you, even if it was next week.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> Lyte also said that they can see pre and post game chat and even spectate the games... wow.
Click to expand...

Riot can see the game, pre/during/post game chat, build order, etc. Tribunal can only see during game chat, build and the reports.

Btw what is your LoL name?
It can't be Vials, in that video you linked because you're not level 30 then. And you claimed to have played ranked.

Also; just went 7/2/7 with Shyvana mid








Weirdly was imba ^^


----------



## Layo

The banned acc is "Petulak".


----------



## Degree

Don't want to put any more drama into this or anything, but really if you got banned, you got banned for a reason.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Don't want to put any more drama into this or anything, but really if you got banned, you got banned for a reason.


To be honest I agree. Riot wouldnt have banned you for no reason, im sure they saw something and if it was with your smurf owning people, you may have been harrasing the enemies and being the complete opposite of "honorable opponent"


----------



## Darkling5499

some red text on the recent banwave (source):

regarding players abusing the tribunal by typing politely, but trolling with actions -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyte*
> Actually, let's say this player gets reported numerous times and lands in the Tribunal but gets pardoned because the chat is polite.
> 
> This happens 3, 4, 5 times. Each time, the player is pardoned. At this point, his account would be flagged for a manual review and we would watch his games, investigate the chat logs more closely and take a look at pre- and post-game chat. The end result is: the player will be banned.
> 
> This is not ideal and it takes longer for a player to get banned, but it's very, very easy to manual review these cases after they have been flagged for multiple pardons in a row.
> 
> Does this mean the Tribunal is broken? No, it just wasn't designed to tackle this kind of player behavior. We have other systems for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lyte*
> To add to this, we actually just banned a group of players that said absolutely nothing offensive or abusive in-game... but the pattern of multiple pardons flagged them and it became obvious during manual review.


this could also be a reason you got banned, doing stuff like troll picking when you didn't get the lane you watned, etc.


----------



## Layo

Riot is just full of lies. I just don't believe they manually reviewed... 100,000 accounts? Also what an awesome coincidence that most of the permabanned accounts had more skin then average.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Riot is just full of lies. I just don't believe they manually reviewed... 100,000 accounts? Also what an awesome coincidence that most of the permabanned accounts had more skin then average.


Really, you think it's a conspiracy?
Yeah, totally Riot wants to ban all the accounts that have skins so that they buy more. It's so obviously explained. People who are banned obviously play the game frequently, therefore they generally have more skins, champs, etc.

And 100k reviews? No. More like 100 per month at most.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Riot is just full of lies. I just don't believe they manually reviewed... 100,000 accounts? Also what an awesome coincidence that most of the permabanned accounts had more skin then average.


it's not hard. i highly, highly doubt they poured over every word said in every game. and they had a ton of people working on it. are you still that butthurt over being rightfully banned?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Riot is just full of lies. I just don't believe they manually reviewed... 100,000 accounts? Also what an awesome coincidence that most of the permabanned accounts had more skin then average.


If you feel like you were unjustly banned, make a ticket.

Or quit the game, Geez


----------



## j3st3r

You weren't unjustly banned quit crying.

Make a new account and stop wasting ur money on skins. Problem solved.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> You weren't unjustly banned quit crying.
> Make a new account and stop wasting ur money on skins. Problem solved.


Agree with making new account, don't agree with stop wasting money on skins. It's his money, if he wants a skin, then let it be.
I've won't lie, I've personally spent about $300 on this damn game, because to me it's worth it for all the time I've spent on it and I would be happy to support Riot


----------



## andyroo89

Ok, So, This is what I have noticed, People cry about how they are in elo hell, no one cares, someone cries cause they got banned for no reason (which pop ups a lot fewer than people Q_Q about elo hell) everyone piles on that.

I just don't get it.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, So, This is what I have noticed, People cry about how they are in elo hell, no one cares, someone cries cause they got banned for no reason (which pop ups a lot fewer than people Q_Q about elo hell) everyone piles on that.
> I just don't get it.


Of course no one cares that people are in 'elo hell'. If you're bad, you're in elo hell. End of story.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, So, This is what I have noticed, People cry about how they are in elo hell, no one cares, someone cries cause they got banned for no reason (which pop ups a lot fewer than people Q_Q about elo hell) everyone piles on that.
> I just don't get it.


Tribunal is controversial


----------



## OkanG

Just lost a ranked because of a leaver. Even though I got freaking penta.. As Teemo.. I hate this game.


----------



## Mesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just lost a ranked because of a leaver. Even though I got freaking penta.. As Teemo.. I hate this game.


Welcome to league


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mesmo*
> 
> Welcome to league


Just doesn't happen a lot anymore. Not at 1600-1700 rating. It looked like his PC crashed or something, but he never came back.. Even though we won a 4v5 teamfight, and our Tristana was quite fed, I still lost 14 rating because of some random dude deciding to go to bed while in-game..


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Tribunal is controversial


But..Tribunal doesn't dish out perm. bans. All of the "un-rightful" bans that people claim always get debunked by reds. I was just reading a big one today actually.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just doesn't happen a lot anymore. Not at 1600-1700 rating. It looked like his PC crashed or something, but he never came back.. Even though we won a 4v5 teamfight, and our Tristana was quite fed, I still lost 14 rating because of some random dude deciding to go to bed while in-game..


Thats unlucky D: Today I played a ranked game and our jayce top gave the enemy tryndamere 2 kills in the first five minutes. After the second death he rage quit and didnt come back again. We ended up winning because i carried and got fed with the help of my support, was a long game surprised we won though.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just lost a ranked because of a leaver. Even though I got freaking penta.. As Teemo.. I hate this game.


That ought to teach you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Btw, anyone else think that Lux is kinda OP? All she has to do is get one item with CDR and a blue buff, then just a bit of AP and she can just ult whenever she has even a remote chance of hitting because it'll deal tons of damage with some ridiculous cd (under 30s with 40% cdr). Really... We played ranked 5v5 against a team with a lux, she both initiated and cleaned the same teamfight with her ult







Even my Olaf didn't stand a chance against her, even though I did manage to finish her off for a double ace with the help of drake...


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> That ought to teach you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone else think that Lux is kinda OP? All she has to do is get one item with CDR and a blue buff, then just a bit of AP and she can just ult whenever she has even a remote chance of hitting because it'll deal tons of damage with some ridiculous cd (under 30s with 40% cdr). Really... We played ranked 5v5 against a team with a lux, she both initiated and cleaned the same teamfight with her ult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my Olaf didn't stand a chance against her, even though I did manage to finish her off for a double ace with the help of drake...


I would not say she is OP but she sure is very strong. It depends how she does in lane and also t is pretty easy to counter her with certain champs. But she can beat a lot of people mid because her e has a lot of harass.


----------



## Dehatitated

This is what happens most games, when I play with friends I know in real life...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A fully farmed sivir that they wont protect, or follow calls made. The exact previous game I was 23/6/5 karthus, and they didn't listen in that one either. But that's why when I play with their level it's almost a free win for them.

Except in that sivir game rammus was my support but was only there until level 4, he tower dived and failed then blamed me because he dived at 1/3hp. So he went roaming, and I had to 2v1 bot. I never had a gank from shyvanna, she was always dieing on the top or mid lanes. My team even took the baron while there was 3 of us and 5 of the enemy, it was such a waste. After baron they didn't even push they just went back to defending. I was the only one who pushed, as you can tell by my cs. Her q, w is so good for pushing. Clears a lane after the one combo unless there is a cannon minion.


----------



## Darkling5499

lux's weakness is her ratios. she has terrible, terrible ratios. so even if she's fed, another AP carry with half the kills will do more damage when it counts.


----------



## Alex132

That moment when your support thinks he's amazing because he has 5 kills and 2 deaths. Purposefully stealing them from the ADC....


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> lux's weakness is her ratios. she has terrible, terrible ratios. so even if she's fed, another AP carry with half the kills will do more damage when it counts.


Nah, it's just that her regular CDs rival her ulti CD.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> lux's weakness is her ratios. she has terrible, terrible ratios. so even if she's fed, another AP carry with half the kills will do more damage when it counts.


They nerfed her way too hard, nerf ratios, ult range and ult name







. I used to love playing her when you could gank with your ult from the mid lane.


----------



## droozel

Anyone waits for the end of the season patch, o you just trying to get higher?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Anyone waits for the end of the season patch, o you just trying to get higher?


I'm eagerly waiting (STILL), but still playing a ranked game or two once in a while. What's the point in waiting?


----------



## Alex132

someone raged at me for going 1/0/5 with Shen 

They said they reported me for feeding xD!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> someone raged at me for going 1/0/5 with Shen
> They said they reported me for feeding xD!


lol, your rating is so funny..


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That moment when your support thinks he's amazing because he has 5 kills and 2 deaths. Purposefully stealing them from the ADC....


the moment when your support kills minions because "I need money too bro don't worry about it you'll get fed"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarmaKiller

I don't really think Lux is OP at all. She can be beat by several other mid champs IMO. I play lux quite a bit, and there are a few champs that can counter her really well I feel.


----------



## OkanG

It seems like Lux is the kind of champion you take against very specific champions. The champions which Lux counters, just isn't played all that much. So therefore, Lux isn't played much either


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I don't really think Lux is OP at all. She can be beat by several other mid champs IMO. I play lux quite a bit, and there are a few champs that can counter her really well I feel.


Lux is probably my main mid, I love that all her shots are skill shots. Makes her extremely fun and rewarding to play. The only time I lost mid Lux was against a pre-nerf Jayce mid... was strange.

Lux and Morgana are the mids I am most comfortable with by far.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> the moment when your support kills minions because "I need money too bro don't worry about it you'll get fed"
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That moment when taric hits your minions to gain his mana back


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> the moment when your support kills minions because "I need money too bro don't worry about it you'll get fed"
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when taric hits your minions to gain his mana back
Click to expand...

I just tell my support taric to hit on the canon

lol innuendo.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I just tell my support taric to hit on the canon


Still pushes the lane the way you don't wanna go


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I don't really think Lux is OP at all. She can be beat by several other mid champs IMO.


working into her, but so far so good. now i just need to find a solid build to work off of. i did end up with 800ap the last game we played last night


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I don't really think Lux is OP at all. She can be beat by several other mid champs IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> working into her, but so far so good. now i just need to find a solid build to work off of. i did end up with 800ap the last game we played last night
Click to expand...

I've generally had a lot of success with starting off building her pseudo-tanky;
boots + 3hp pots
double dorans
sorc shoes
rylais (order depending on needs)
zhonyas (order depending on needs)
rabadons
abysal sceptor / void staff (depending on needs)
lich bane

You can also go more Dan Dinh's style of glass canon;
boots + 3hp pots
chalice of harmony
sorc shoes (or complete chalice before sorc)
complete chalice
rabadons
void staff
zhonyas (maybe before void depending on needs)
lich bane


----------



## OkanG

OMG, patch soon! I'm so excited for the profile banner thingy


----------



## Chranny

Started ranked 3 days ago with less than 100 normal wins, figured if it didn't work out the reset would save me from the abyss, got silver (1350) immediately after placement matches.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've generally had a lot of success with starting off building her pseudo-tanky;
> boots + 3hp pots
> double dorans
> sorc shoes
> rylais (order depending on needs)
> zhonyas (order depending on needs)
> rabadons
> abysal sceptor / void staff (depending on needs)
> lich bane
> You can also go more Dan Dinh's style of glass canon;
> boots + 3hp pots
> chalice of harmony
> sorc shoes (or complete chalice before sorc)
> complete chalice
> rabadons
> void staff
> zhonyas (maybe before void depending on needs)
> lich bane


Thanks for the info

heres what ive been using lately:

boots -> 1 health pot 2 mana pots -> 2 dorin rings -> sorc shoes -> athene's unholy grail -> rabadons -> void staff -> Lich bane - >mejai's soulstealer.

i would swap in the hourglass but your activate items is rather difficult for me to pull off, but i'm going to try and bind them on my mouse see if that works out. if for me. If that dosent work what would be good to put in the place of the hourglass?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've generally had a lot of success with starting off building her pseudo-tanky;
> boots + 3hp pots
> double dorans
> sorc shoes
> rylais (order depending on needs)
> zhonyas (order depending on needs)
> rabadons
> abysal sceptor / void staff (depending on needs)
> lich bane
> You can also go more Dan Dinh's style of glass canon;
> boots + 3hp pots
> chalice of harmony
> sorc shoes (or complete chalice before sorc)
> complete chalice
> rabadons
> void staff
> zhonyas (maybe before void depending on needs)
> lich bane
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> heres what ive been using lately:
> 
> boots -> 1 health pot 2 mana pots -> 2 dorin rings -> sorc shoes -> athene's unholy grail -> rabadons -> void staff -> Lich bane - >mejai's soulstealer.
> 
> i would swap in the hourglass but your activate items is rather difficult for me to pull off, but i'm going to try and bind them on my mouse see if that works out. if for me. If that dosent work what would be good to put in the place of the hourglass?
Click to expand...

Just try to learn how to zhonyas, it's really, really strong.

Put it as 1/2/3, whatever you're comfortable with and just keep it in your memory.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just try to learn how to zhonyas, it's really, really strong.
> Put it as 1/2/3, whatever you're comfortable with and just keep it in your memory.


it's not that i would forget to hit it. i'm missing all my fingers on my left hand (few nubs remaining







) so reaction time to hit a key quickly and accurately is tricky. not using it as a crutch here but i have issues with any game where i have to hit something quickly


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just try to learn how to zhonyas, it's really, really strong.
> Put it as 1/2/3, whatever you're comfortable with and just keep it in your memory.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that i would forget to hit it. i'm missing all my fingers on my left hand (few nubs remaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so reaction time to hit a key quickly and accurately is tricky. not using it as a crutch here but i have issues with any game where i have to hit something quickly
Click to expand...

hm, you could change a key like 2 to be the actual 2 on your keyboard and something like 'T' or even the spacebar, this may be easier.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> hm, you could change a key like 2 to be the actual 2 on your keyboard and something like 'T' or even the spacebar, this may be easier.


yea i'm going to try throwing it on my mouse should be better than trying to hit a key.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny*
> 
> Started ranked 3 days ago with less than 100 normal wins, figured if it didn't work out the reset would save me from the abyss, got silver (1350) immediately after placement matches.


Nice job

Just in time for reward as well

Im jelly


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Still pushes the lane the way you don't wanna go


Well pushing your lane can be good, especially at the start. It will keep jungle pressure off the other lanes, and make your enemies loose cs because of the tower. So you will be helping your team and gaining a cs advantage. All it means is that you have to ward earlier/deeper depending on their jungle. Like the tri-bush and dragon if necessary.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Well pushing your lane can be good, especially at the start. It will keep jungle pressure off the other lanes, and make your enemies loose cs because of the tower. So you will be helping your team and gaining a cs advantage. All it means is that you have to ward earlier/deeper depending on their jungle. Like the tri-bush and dragon if necessary.


Sure, but the general scenario for both lanes is to keep the minions wave somewhat in the middle. For champions like Evelynn and Nocturne, it often doesn't matter how deep you ward into the jungle, when they gank the way they do. Sure, pushing the lane can be beneficial for the team, but that's not always the case.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Went mid as Caitlyn today.

My team started calling me a troll and such.

I proceeded to carry the game 16/6

#1


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> As a mid, you should have 300 cs by 25 min in if you play well enough.


Quote:


> Lol no. That much CS is exceptional and pretty much indicates you've only gone back like once or twice and have had no time to roam whatsoever and you are certainly stealing only wraiths but at least enemy wraiths/friendly wolves as well.


Quote:


> No, it's easily possible as an AP mid with wraiths and fast lane.
> 
> As AD carry or top no.
> 
> Unless you are playing those games where you roam a ton.


Perspectives at CS.


----------



## Darkling5499

if you push for 300cs by the 25minute mark, you're most likely going to get zero ganks, and will probably die a few times because of how hard you'll have to be pushing the lane. if you aren't a pro, just go for 10/min (including wraiths or wolves, 10cs/min is the best possible with just lane creeps).


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sure, but the general scenario for both lanes is to keep the minions wave somewhat in the middle. For champions like Evelynn and Nocturne, it often doesn't matter how deep you ward into the jungle, when they gank the way they do. Sure, pushing the lane can be beneficial for the team, but that's not always the case.


That is certain situations, where they have a global ult, or as eve's visiblity, or an enemy has taken tp.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> That is certain situations, where they have a global ult, or as eve's visiblity, or an enemy has taken tp.


Almost all champions have ways to get past wards. Mostly, just re-pathing if you walk one way and they make it obvious that you have a ward place. Unless you buy a bunch of wards and have them all placed for all the routes to mid lane, you will be able to get ganked, you just have to keep control of where the minions are in your lane and not to push too hard.



Just a quick route picture i made, shows how many ways you can get around wards. I know some of them are a bit crazy going all the way around but the main point is, there are many ways. (Purple team is ganking a blue team middle laner in the pick)


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Almost all champions have ways to get past wards. Mostly, just re-pathing if you walk one way and they make it obvious that you have a ward place. Unless you buy a bunch of wards and have them all placed for all the routes to mid lane, you will be able to get ganked, you just have to keep control of where the minions are in your lane and not to push too hard.
> 
> Just a quick route picture i made, shows how many ways you can get around wards. I know some of them are a bit crazy going all the way around but the main point is, there are many ways. (Purple team is ganking a blue team middle laner in the pick)


That is why it's only bot/top lanes that should do it. Mid is mainly used by ap champs, because they are usually the ones with no easy escape mechanism and the mid lane is the shortest lane.

Also if they go all the way around, they are going into your jungle running the risk of being found by your jungler.


----------



## trUk1L

A nice 16:30 win. Check out how we did it *here*


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> That is why it's only bot/top lanes that should do it. Mid is mainly used by ap champs, because they are usually the ones with no easy escape mechanism and the mid lane is the shortest lane.
> Also if they go all the way around, they are going into your jungle running the risk of being found by your jungler.


Bot and top should do what? And also i know it is risky to go in their jungle but for example if their jungler is at top, you can probably go around a bit from the bottom side.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Bot and top should do what? And also i know it is risky to go in their jungle but for example if their jungler is at top, you can probably go around a bit from the bottom side.


By it I meant pushing a lane, as that is what i was talking about in the previous posts, sorry for not being clear. Yes you could go around but the extra time and exp/gold loss means, if you fail to get a kill, the loss even without a death will be significantly larger.

To sum up all my posts, pushing a lane can be beneficial in certain situations on the bottom or top lanes, but only if precautions are taken and the enemy team does not have any global ult, teleport or stealth. Because you will ease jungle presence off of other lanes, make your enemy loose cs because of the tower, increase your own farm, and when you finally blue pill, you won't have to worry about pressure on your tower as it will be freshly pushed.


----------



## Zackcy

I forgot how much I hate forced roles.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> By it I meant pushing a lane, as that is what i was talking about in the previous posts, sorry for not being clear. Yes you could go around but the extra time and exp/gold loss means, if you fail to get a kill, the loss even without a death will be significantly larger.
> To sum up all my posts, pushing a lane can be beneficial in certain situations on the bottom or top lanes, but only if precautions are taken and the enemy team does not have any global ult, teleport or stealth. Because you will ease jungle presence off of other lanes, make your enemy loose cs because of the tower, increase your own farm, and when you finally blue pill, you won't have to worry about pressure on your tower as it will be freshly pushed.


Agreed


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I forgot how much I hate forced roles.


What role were you forced to do?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> To sum up all my posts, pushing a lane can be beneficial in certain situations on the bottom or top lanes, but only if precautions are taken and the enemy team does not have any global ult, teleport or stealth. Because you will ease jungle presence off of other lanes, make your enemy loose cs because of the tower, increase your own farm, and when you finally blue pill, you won't have to worry about pressure on your tower as it will be freshly pushed.


If you are bottom lane and losing cs to tower, you should probably practice or learn how to CS under your tower. Top should also be able to cs under their tower, but that might be harder depending on who you are and who you are against.

I'm not saying there are no reasons to push your lane, but you shouldn't lose CS to the tower if it happens to you. Ok, maybe a few if you mess up or their jungler is diving you.


----------



## Ali67219

Mainly, try to keep the minions off of your tower but closer to your side and freeze it there.


----------



## Rdz

How are you all doing so far in the new season







?

I have won 3, lost 2. Cant complain havent had any trolls so far.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> What role were you forced to do?


You can't play a melee champion mid, unless it's Talon (and even then most people complain).

You can't play a bruiser/assasin bot laner.

You can't play an AD carry top.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> If you are bottom lane and losing cs to tower, you should probably practice or learn how to CS under your tower. Top should also be able to cs under their tower, but that might be harder depending on who you are and who you are against.
> I'm not saying there are no reasons to push your lane, but you shouldn't lose CS to the tower if it happens to you. Ok, maybe a few if you mess up or their jungler is diving you.


I don't find csing under tower hard, but even I sometimes miss some. Like last night I was sivir with leona support, I vsed renekton, teemo bottom and I out csed the pair of them, and so when a lane battle came we usually won. I kept the lane constantly pushed and never hit the tower, as we had won the lane so I just wanted to keep that. In the end I was so fed by minions (leona had gotten most of the kills in lane) that from 1/4hp I would kill any of the enemy (except their jax) and come off with more hp because of my life steal. Stacking and filling BTs op







. We got jungle presence often as we won lane and we pushed, but we always warded and either got a kill or just left to our tower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Mainly, try to keep the minions off of your tower but closer to your side and freeze it there.


I will agree with you, for most of the time.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz*
> 
> How are you all doing so far in the new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I have won 3, lost 2. Cant complain havent had any trolls so far.


Havent got to playing in it yet but i am pretty excited. Will probably start tryharding in ranked to get my elo up because at the end of season 2 i was only silver with around 1330 elo


----------



## bowmanvmi

Zed OP


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Zed OP


Mixed opinions. Haven't seen him in-game yet. Some say he's OP, just saw something who said he was useless.

If he's OP though, it's typical Riot..

> Release OP champion to make people buy him for RP
> Let people play him for two weeks
> Nerf him to the ground
profit


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Mixed opinions. Haven't seen him in-game yet. Some say he's OP, just saw something who said he was useless.
> If he's OP though, it's typical Riot..
> > Release OP champion to make people buy him for RP
> > Let people play him for two weeks
> > Nerf him to the ground
> profit


Played aganist him a few times last night. i didnt notice to much where he had a lead, but this could have just been the ppl who were playing him.


----------



## Degree

Pretty sure in the next patch he's getting buffed, he just seems underpowered to me and a lot of people. He's just missing something and I can't point it out. Like a red post I saw on forums, they are missing something but don't know what it is, they are not satisfied with zed in his current state.


----------



## Ali67219

In my opinion if played right, zed can beat most top laners and could be considered op. Like most champions if you dont know how to play them they seemed underpowered which is the state at which zed is at at the moment.


----------



## Darkling5499

he's probably like release rengar, people don't know how to play him and are used to facerolls like jayce and darius, so they think he sucks. he probably just takes a bit more skill than what most people are used to using. outside of his AP nerf, rengar really hasn't been changed too much since release (PBE version he was guarenteed first blood with how dumb his Q was), and he's basically a ban or lose champ right now.


----------



## Lhino

New Nidalee looks pretty hardcore. Going to start playing her again when it is released.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> New Nidalee looks pretty hardcore. Going to start playing her again when it is released.


Yeah, she looks really nice. I was surprised when I saw that they wanted to change her skin. When I saw it, I understood why though


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> New Nidalee looks pretty hardcore. Going to start playing her again when it is released.


I'm excited, now my nidalee headshots will look more awesome







. Gonna have to buy her on my 2nd account, she is too much fun.


----------



## Degree

Just sad that the traps are more visible so people are going to avoid it more


----------



## andyroo89

TBH I found them pretty noticeable I didn't care for them, Caitlyn traps i hate the most.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Looks like next champion is going to be a support.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Looks like next champion is going to be a support.


As long as it's not the typical "This new champion can be played as jungler and mid, he/she is an assassin type champion with tons of damage with Trinity Force", I'm happy.


----------



## Degree

Fizz 2.0

rofl


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Looks like next champion is going to be a support.


The image on the right looks like a Pokemon sprite. Must be the huge anime eyes.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Fizz 2.0
> rofl


Fizz's wife

Fizz 2.0 is a stronger mid


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> So, why should you care about Nami? Let me tell you!
> 
> She brings a combination of defensive utility (including a way to heal in combat situations!) and offensive "set-up"
> She's the water caster that you've anticipated for a long time - with a support leaning
> She's a regal mermaid - an archetype I think we can agree is a needed addition to the League lineup
> Her offensive setup features a skillshot-style paradigm, something supports have only really had with Lulu; we wanted to expand a bit
> While this is the concept art and the final has changed (as all concepts do through development), she's drawn by the ridiculously talented Gem Lim


Source

Will be interesting it seems....

And I've been playing lots of Nidalee lately, SO MUCH FUN. Easy to get away from ganks if your traps are placed right, and her spears = painful.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> As long as it's not the typical "This new champion can be played as jungler and mid, he/she is an assassin type champion with tons of damage with Trinity Force", I'm happy.


This over and over


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Source
> Will be interesting it seems....
> And I've been playing lots of Nidalee lately, SO MUCH FUN. Easy to get away from ganks if your traps are placed right, and her spears = painful.


It's all about harassing with the spears during laning phase, and we you have the chance me aggressive in tiger form, if you are going ad (which you should be anyways) tons of freaking damage.
I love nid


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> It's all about harassing with the spears during laning phase, and we you have the chance me aggressive in tiger form, if you are going ad (which you should be anyways) tons of freaking damage.
> I love nid


AP Nid is da best

2 shot ppl late game ftw


----------



## Ali67219

I think that AP Nid is a lot better than AD. I dont see why everyone likes to play AD Nid, but she is pretty useless late game, she doesnt chunk people for half health late game every 5 seconds.


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I think that AP Nid is a lot better than AD. I dont see why everyone likes to play AD Nid, but she is pretty useless late game, she doesnt chunk people for half health late game every 5 seconds.


A tanky AD Nidalee scales way better late game than AP in my opinion. So do most of your cat abilities.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Looks like next champion is going to be a support.


Finally







.


----------



## BritishBob

Yay new support. I am saving for Leona atm... We shall see how this one turns out. Hopefully they aren't the normal new champ build.....


----------



## Alex132

inb4 the support is best built with triforce and played mid, jungle or top. And support isn't really good for her.

WE NEED ANOTHER SORAKA/TARIC/SONA


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> inb4 the support is best built with triforce and played mid, jungle or top. And support isn't really good for her.
> WE NEED ANOTHER SORAKA/TARIC/SONA


Well she will have a heal so that is something in common with those supports


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I think that AP Nid is a lot better than AD. I dont see why everyone likes to play AD Nid, but she is pretty useless late game, she doesnt chunk people for half health late game every 5 seconds.


Have you ever tried AD nid?
She's amazing, she is amazing late game, her mobility with tiger form and damage from Q and E is immense


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Have you ever tried AD nid?
> She's amazing, she is amazing late game, her mobility with tiger form and damage from Q and E is immense


Is her spears based off of ap? If so, they still hurt as if she has 400 ap, even though she is has very little to none.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Is her spears based off of ap? If so, they still hurt as if she has 400 ap, even though she is has very little to none.


That's the whole idea of AP Nidalee. Doing AD simply exchanges that spears damage with sustain, basically. Her cougar form hurts a lot both AD and AP, but by going AD she just seems to contribute more to teamfights. It's a lot more fun to play AP Nida because of her spears though, taking 3/4 of an AD Carry's HP at full range


----------



## TinDaDragon

Her heal also heals for more when she's AP, too.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Her heal also heals for more when she's AP, too.


At level 18, yes. But as AD Nida, you max the heal because it also gives you a temporary attack speed boost, which is another good thing about AD Nida. That E gives so much sustain during the laning phase, it's crazy










Now I just think about how much I miss landing blind spears and get kills by it as AP Nida







I used to go flash + cv with her. Oh, are you recalling, opponent with low hp? Eat mah spearzz


----------



## Degree

Well in the long run, ad mid is more viable.
I play midalee sometimes if I wanna have fun. Otherwise I'd top.
Ap nid is useless in team fights, you have to stay back and keep poking.

With ad nid, During the laning phase, your autos hurt. Just farm and keep poking them down. Low enough to press R and go all in, but not low enough for them to B

I just love playing nidalee


----------



## Blizlake

I accidentally Twitch penta, is this bad?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I accidentally Twitch penta, is this bad?


How many times (not in one game) have you got a penta with twitch?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> How many times (not in one game) have you got a penta with twitch?


I've had one penta as Kata and one as Olaf, and got one as Twitch before they remade him







For some reason I really hated him after the remake and ended up refunding him but decided to give him a try now that he's free and... Let's just say that I'll be playing many Twitch-games in the future. His laning seems so good with poison stacking and expunge doing work on their health bar. I level his skills R>E>Q>W, masteries are 19/11/0 and item build is just standard ADC build (so nothing fancy there). As a side note, I usually get a BC on him if we have AD jungle and top in our team since his ulti just shreds enemies' armour after that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Can getting a penta with an assassin or AD carry ever a bad thing?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I've had one penta as Kata and one as Olaf, and got one as Twitch before they remade him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I really hated him after the remake and ended up refunding him but decided to give him a try now that he's free and... Let's just say that I'll be playing many Twitch-games in the future. His laning seems so good with poison stacking and expunge doing work on their health bar. I level his skills R>E>Q>W, masteries are 19/11/0 and item build is just standard ADC build (so nothing fancy there). As a side note, I usually get a BC on him if we have AD jungle and top in our team since his ulti just shreds enemies' armour after that.


Nice, Only got couple pentas myself, and it was only on shaco, never got a penta with anyone else before.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I've had one penta as Kata and one as Olaf, and got one as Twitch before they remade him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I really hated him after the remake and ended up refunding him but decided to give him a try now that he's free and... Let's just say that I'll be playing many Twitch-games in the future. His laning seems so good with poison stacking and expunge doing work on their health bar. I level his skills R>E>Q>W, masteries are 19/11/0 and item build is just standard ADC build (so nothing fancy there). As a side note, I usually get a BC on him if we have AD jungle and top in our team since his ulti just shreds enemies' armour after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, Only got couple pentas myself, and it was only on shaco, never got a penta with anyone else before.
Click to expand...

I've gotten with Darius, Singed, Jayce and some ADCs.

Oh yeah and Morgana.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Nice, Only got couple pentas myself, and it was only on shaco, never got a penta with anyone else before.


I don't have too many myself either. Had one with the following people:

- Wukong
- Karthus (pre nerf)
- Xin Xhao (pre nerf)


----------



## KarmaKiller

I've played and tried Nidalee both AP and AD. And honestly I can see benefits to both sides. For my play style (pretty agro solo top) I prefer AP Nid as I can heal myself for more, and her spears demolish people. Her couger form to me seems like it may do more with AD, but for my play style, heals make the difference for me.

EDIT:
I've never got a penta. I've got several quad's with Eve though.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I've played and tried Nidalee both AP and AD. And honestly I can see benefits to both sides. For my play style (pretty agro solo top) I prefer AP Nid as I can heal myself for more, and her spears demolish people. Her couger form to me seems like it may do more with AD, but for my play style, heals make the difference for me.
> EDIT:
> I've never got a penta. I've got several quad's with Eve though.


you mean your play style like last night where you just jumped in from the bushes while we watched you die









and yes i have nothing better to do while i'm at work than to give you crap


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I've played and tried Nidalee both AP and AD. And honestly I can see benefits to both sides. For my play style (pretty agro solo top) I prefer AP Nid as I can heal myself for more, and her spears demolish people. Her couger form to me seems like it may do more with AD, but for my play style, heals make the difference for me.


Yes, but the thing with AD Nida is, that you level up your heal first. So your heal as AD Nida heals as much as an AP Nida, because you probably take your spear (I sure hope so) when you're AP, which just means that your AA's do damage instead of your spears. This makes it harder for the opposing laner to counter you, because you can just stay behind minions, or dodge the spear pretty easily. But when it's AD Nidalee, you can zone with your AA's, which is pretty big especially at top lane.


----------



## burksdb

Ive gotten a Penta with Brand that ult can own where there all bunched together


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yes, but the thing with AD Nida is, that you level up your heal first. So your heal as AD Nida heals as much as an AP Nida, because you probably take your spear (I sure hope so) when you're AP, which just means that your AA's do damage instead of your spears. This makes it harder for the opposing laner to counter you, because you can just stay behind minions, or dodge the spear pretty easily. But when it's AD Nidalee, you can zone with your AA's, which is pretty big especially at top lane.


Exactly, which is why you want to play AD nidalee top and only AP mid.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> you mean your play style like last night where you just jumped in from the bushes while we watched you die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i have nothing better to do while i'm at work than to give you crap


HEY. Not my fault you guys didn't follow me in. LOL









Get back to work!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> HEY. Not my fault you guys didn't follow me in. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to work!


lol was still funny to watch..

and nah i have a hour and a half left then i'm free for the weekend.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> HEY. Not my fault you guys didn't follow me in. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to work!


Gotta love when someone initiates 1v5 and accuses the team of not following.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Yea, it was a bit of a miss communication. I believe there was much yelling going in on in mumble when that happened.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Yea, it was a bit of a miss communication. I believe there was much yelling going in on in mumble when that happened.


Excuses


----------



## TinDaDragon

We have a team?

Lemme join pl0x


----------



## Chranny

So, no one complaining about the massive changes yet?


----------



## WALSRU

Just went into ranked 3's and our buddy DC'ed at the load screen. Everything went better than expected...


----------



## roninmedia

I hate you Riot Matchmaking system.

Just got Shyvana and Darkflame Shyvana that came free with my Logitech G400.

Played around with her in Intermediate bots and in custom games. Finally played her in the first time in a regular PvP game and I jungled. I went 11/4/10 with her in my match but we lost because my AD Carry Vayne went 4/13 and my AP Mid Lux went 6/13.

Screw you Riot matchmaking. Turns out our AD Vayne only has 10 freaking PvP wins. No one else in the match had less than 150 or more than 300.


----------



## burksdb

Picked up gangplank and i'm liking him so far


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Picked up gangplank and i'm liking him so far


I suggest going for sheen early game (if you don't already) getting one on him when solo top is fun to Parrrrley enemy with a crit.


----------



## 7714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For me, it is possibly the most addicting free game I have ever played


I feel the same way. I use to be addicted to SC Broodwar, but since my computer couldn't run SC 2 I switch to LOL and haven't played any other game since.

Name: Sin By Silence
Server: NA

I play Jungle(Best),Top(Ok),Support.(OK),Mid(I can but don't like to)
I hate being the ranged ADC(I suck)

Can't wait for the jungle and Mastery changes in season 3.
Going to start playing ranked again as soon as that happens.
I'm going to get that gold elo. (was silver for like 3 weeks lol)


----------



## dipanzan

My highest farm in the game.









The funny thing is I almost did solo Baron, but at the last seconds our Wukong helped out. Plus I dodged all of them Karthus ulti's with Sivir's sheild, it's so awesome.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> 
> My highest farm in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is I almost did solo Baron, but at the last seconds our Wukong helped out. Plus I dodged all of them Karthus ulti's with Sivir's sheild, it's so awesome.


Pretty good but for your build i would suggest going a last whisper or ga depending on ehat the other team is building and if they are focusing you or not. The last PD is usless because you already gave max crit and neaely max attackspeed so the extra damage and arnor pen or defense would be more useful.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just went into ranked 3's and our buddy DC'ed at the load screen. Everything went better than expected...


A lot of glare on that shot, I suggest just using the snipping tool it makes .png files.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> 
> My highest farm in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is I almost did solo Baron, but at the last seconds our Wukong helped out. Plus I dodged all of them Karthus ulti's with Sivir's sheild, it's so awesome.


You should have had a 2nd blood thirster, sivir's ult gives her a 60% attack speed buff and a 20% movement speed buff.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Pretty good but for your build i would suggest going a last whisper or ga depending on ehat the other team is building and if they are focusing you or not. The last PD is usless because you already gave max crit and neaely max attackspeed so the extra damage and arnor pen or defense would be more useful.


Hehe, I was just messing around. I wanted to have 6 Phantom Dancer, but when I bought the 5th one after selling BT, the damage output was so sell, I ended up buying it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> You should have had a 2nd blood thirster, sivir's ult gives her a 60% attack speed buff and a 20% movement speed buff.


Yeah now I noticed.







Thanks for the advice, will try in my future games.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> A lot of glare on that shot, I suggest just using the snipping tool it makes .png files.


In hindsight yes, but there was a lot of beer involved and I thought my cell was a good idea at the time









I've never won a 2v3 before, we got so fed it wasn't even funny


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> In hindsight yes, but there was a lot of beer involved and I thought my cell was a good idea at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never won a 2v3 before, we got so fed it wasn't even funny


I like your avatar, Gurren Lagann was a decent anime.


----------



## WALSRU

Thanks! Personally I think it was amazing


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Thanks! Personally I think it was amazing


It also would have been cool if you kept the intel blue and said "spiral inside" or something like that. I highly recommend Code Geass if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Ali67219

How have the games going in S3 for you guys in ranked? I am 6/1 and I am pretty happy because I went from 1305 to 1468 in S3. I feel that playing strong carry roles like ADC and Mid help you win more in solo queue. This is what I do, I duo queue with any one of my friends, they go mid and I go ADC. Choose a friend you know that is good and then you will know that you have two "good" people as the carry roles which can lead to victory, the rest of your team just has to be decent.


----------



## Blizlake

The best way to carry is to play duo bot or duo mid/jungle IMO. I'm like 3/2 atm and 2 of the wins were duo botlane, stomped the enemies both times. Sivir-Lux stronk.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> How have the games going in S3 for you guys in ranked?


It's been a rollercoaster. With so much skill difference in the games because of the elo-'compression' thing (the soft reset), I've had a silver and diamond player on my team at the same time, which kinda sucks.. By the way, the funny thing is that the diamond players fed on my team, whenever we got one









The trick would probably be to wait about a week so, so that people slowly get back to where they actually belong, so the players in the games are fairly close to each other skillwise. But I just couldn't wait







I was 6/1 too, but now I'm 12/10







I haven't played AD Carry in a while, I wonder if there's a connection between that and my loss streak, lol


----------



## oomalikoo




----------



## OkanG

Caps lock OP


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


How long were morgana and maokai gone because they both seem to have a decent amount of assists.


----------



## WALSRU

and are lvl 18?


----------



## oomalikoo

WE WERE PLAYING FOR LIKE 10-15 MINUTES AFTER THEY LEFT1!!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> WE WERE PLAYING FOR LIKE 10-15 MINUTES AFTER THEY LEFT1!!


Caps lock.....you might want to turn it off....


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> WE WERE PLAYING FOR LIKE 10-15 MINUTES AFTER THEY LEFT1!!


IDK man people usually dont get level 18 and that many assists in 10-15 minutes into the game.


----------



## andyroo89

So, I played jungle shaco, enemy team had a heimerdinger mid. I ganked him at level 2 got first blood grabbed blue and ganked top fiora got a kill.

How could I forget how awesome shacos ultimate is? Oh hey ashes im going to 1v1 you *ashe* I will use my ultimate point blank and kill you *shaco uses shadow clone to dodge ashes ultimate repeatedly* ya, ok.

I bought a brutalizer early game, and it really helped me to deceive a lot more often and not once did lee sin hit me with his skillshot (he was good at them, I was just better at dodging







)


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> WE WERE PLAYING FOR LIKE 10-15 MINUTES AFTER THEY LEFT1!!
> 
> 
> 
> IDK man people usually dont get level 18 and that many assists in 10-15 minutes into the game.
Click to expand...

It was a hourlong game so it's plausible.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> So, I played jungle shaco, enemy team had a heimerdinger mid. I ganked him at level 2 got first blood grabbed blue and ganked top fiora got a kill.
> How could I forget how awesome shacos ultimate is? Oh hey ashes im going to 1v1 you *ashe* I will use my ultimate point blank and kill you *shaco uses shadow clone to dodge ashes ultimate repeatedly* ya, ok.
> I bought a brutalizer early game, and it really helped me to deceive a lot more often and not once did lee sin hit me with his skillshot (he was good at them, I was just better at dodging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Jungle shaco is really strong but he falls off pretty hard late game. He is not as tanky as other junglers. Most of the time the jungler is the either one of two or the only tanks in the team. (The other one being top.) When you get a shaco your team has a lot less tankiness and the other team can just stall the game and end up winning late game against squishy junglers.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Jungle shaco is really strong but he falls off pretty hard late game. He is not as tanky as other junglers. Most of the time the jungler is the either one of two or the only tanks in the team. (The other one being top.) When you get a shaco your team has a lot less tankiness and the other team can just stall the game and end up winning late game against squishy junglers.


Only one I would argue against that is a pure ad poppy. The dps on a late game poppy is scary....


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Jungle shaco is really strong but he falls off pretty hard late game. He is not as tanky as other junglers. Most of the time the jungler is the either one of two or the only tanks in the team. (The other one being top.) When you get a shaco your team has a lot less tankiness and the other team can just stall the game and end up winning late game against squishy junglers.


Yea, but once you're on the enemy team's nerve at 20 minute in low elo...
/ff


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Only one I would argue against that is a pure ad poppy. The dps on a late game poppy is scary....


Oddly enough, I have no seen a poppy in forever, same with zilean


----------



## OkanG

lol, does Poppy still exist? Thought she became like a forgotten legend or something


----------



## Blizlake

Took poppy as a supp by accident a few days ago, thinking about running her in the future... It was pretty epic


----------



## Lhino

The items reworks and new items are AMAZING. There is going to be a major change in the way people build and play the game. Supports are getting a major buff IMO with a few of the new items and buffs to old ones. I particularly like how Quick Silver Sash can build into an attack damage item now, pretty much essential for an AD carry playing against a high CC team. The new HUD looks fantastic and clean, jungle is pretty beastly once more. My only gripe would have to be Malady's, it now deals 15dmg+10% of your max AP as magic damage per attack. It is going to be absolutely brutal on Teemo, I already hate that champ enough already. The tier 3 boots enhancements are pretty cool too. I foresee a ton of fun in the next season!


----------



## Ali67219

So happy, I carried myself up to 1500. All Caitlyn games. Once I hit 1500, i lost some games but I keep my gold badge. Currently I am 1449 but I keep the gold badge till the end of the season







Im gonna try to secure my 1500 back


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> So happy, I carried myself up to 1500. All Caitlyn games. Once I hit 1500, i lost some games but I keep my gold badge. Currently I am 1449 but I keep the gold badge till the end of the season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna try to secure my 1500 back


How do you know 1500 equals gold? The season has just started


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How do you know 1500 equals gold? The season has just started


Because I have a gold badge







Also they just changed it right before S2 ended so it will probably stay like that.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> So happy, I carried myself up to 1500. All Caitlyn games. Once I hit 1500, i lost some games but I keep my gold badge. Currently I am 1449 but I keep the gold badge till the end of the season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna try to secure my 1500 back


It's easy the start at the season.

You could be queued with plats and play against no rank


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Because I have a gold badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also they just changed it right before S2 ended so it will probably stay like that.


I highly doubt it. They changed it at the end of last season, so I don't see any reason why they wouldn't later on this season


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone want to duo? I'm currently 1324 ELO, I'm great AD Carry or Top. I was 1443 ELO last season


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I highly doubt it. They changed it at the end of last season, so I don't see any reason why they wouldn't later on this season


True but they didnt change in season 1 so idk. We cant say.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> True but they didnt change in season 1 so idk. We cant say.


Indeed. Why I asked how you were so sure. You just wrote what I wrote earlier, lol


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It's easy the start at the season.
> You could be queued with plats and play against no rank


Higher chance of getting queued against diamonds/plats than with them.


----------



## WALSRU

I haven't played since season 3 patch... DOTA 2 has me sooooo hooked


----------



## Magariz

Started playing again and LOVE the new Twisted Treeline! Also, picked up Graves and omg first ADC I actually enjoy. Been doing very well with him in 3's with a 3:1 win ratio on avg. My fav picks for 3's so far is Xin or Graves.


----------



## Blizlake

The new 3v3 is pretty neat but half of the matches take like 15-20min as the enemy team rushes to take the altars and meanwhile our team rushes towers. People are so stupid sometimes...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The new 3v3 is pretty neat but half of the matches take like 15-20min as the enemy team rushes to take the altars and meanwhile our team rushes towers. People are so stupid sometimes...


Every game I have had was 30-40 min with a couple 45-50min games. lol


----------



## hollowtek

new TT is fun, but a lot of the items are gamebreaking for certain champs as hell! fizz+BFT= by far the most absolute, scariest thing on LoL.

team combos in TT such as fid+amumu are way too broken.

ADC's are useless.

Anything tanky, and with disruptive cc spells own TT.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> new TT is fun, but a lot of the items are gamebreaking for certain champs as hell! fizz+BFT= by far the most absolute, scariest thing on LoL.
> team combos in TT such as fid+amumu are way too broken.
> ADC's are useless.
> Anything tanky, and with disruptive cc spells own TT.


I wouldn't say useless at all. I have always been horrible with ADC's but Graves on TT is great. I have also seen Vayne do very well because of all the walls. BFT on Fizz or Brand is just terrifying though. On Graves I just get zerker/merc, BotRK, Black Cleaver and it is pretty much GG all he needs to solo spider with ease at lvl 10-11. Gone toe-to-toe with a Darius which was scary as HELL lol, but won in the end and didn't die to the bleed after.


----------



## Blizlake

It's matches like this that make me love supporting


















Draven-Leona and Draven-Taric are two lanes I've never lost. The amount of free damage Draven can dish out is just horrifying. After the first doublekill I would WEQR Cait and Draven's attacks would take away ½ of her hp before she was even out of the stunlock


----------



## TinDaDragon

I just won a freakin hour long bot game.

TEAM TOO HEAVY. Can't even carry bot games. (lvl 11 smurf)


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I just won a freakin hour long bot game.
> TEAM TOO HEAVY. Can't even carry bot games. (lvl 11 smurf)


I can see why you always talk about elo hell























j/k


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I can see why you always talk about elo hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


lol

I went back to ranked as soon as I came back from a 3 months break.

Didn't go well xD


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It's easy the start at the season.
> You could be queued with plats and play against no rank


I do not see why I would get queued with diamonds/plats because it was a soft reset. At most, I would get queued with low gold players because the plats/diamonds went down to like 1700-2000, while I was playing at 1300, The 1500's went down to about 1390-1400, (My friend had this) so after winning a couple of games and getting 100 elo, I would start getting queued with low gold players. It is not as easy as you think in the beginning.


----------



## Shimme

Actually winning in lane vs Ryze as Veigar untill our Shen feeds 3 times in 5 minutes.

It's a shame cause I had almost broken through the 1200 mark (I've only played ranked for about a month). Sigh...

On a completely different note, should I buy Ahri or Vladimir? I generally like to play bursty mages but vlad seems like a ton of fun, any recommendations for mids?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Actually winning in lane vs Ryze as Veigar untill our Shen feeds 3 times in 5 minutes.
> It's a shame cause I had almost broken through the 1200 mark (I've only played ranked for about a month). Sigh...
> On a completely different note, should I buy Ahri or Vladimir? I generally like to play bursty mages but vlad seems like a ton of fun, any recommendations for mids?


You wanna break 1200? Get vlad.
He's amazing, I'm glad not many people use him hehe









Lanning phase is a breeze, constant harass with Q, getting ganked? W away.
Teamfight? Ult + Q + E + Q = Pentakill


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Actually winning in lane vs Ryze as Veigar untill our Shen feeds 3 times in 5 minutes.
> It's a shame cause I had almost broken through the 1200 mark (I've only played ranked for about a month). Sigh...
> On a completely different note, should I buy Ahri or Vladimir? I generally like to play bursty mages but vlad seems like a ton of fun, any recommendations for mids?


If you are focusing only on mid, I would go with Ahri because she is a very mobile champion and can beat a lot of other AP mids in the game. Also, I own both of the champions, and for me, Ahri is a lot more fun to play than Vladimir, for Vlad it is pretty much just Q, E, and then W. But the catch is, Vlad can make you a better all around player which you need in ranked. Vladimir can do good in mid and top which gives you more options, and if you really like him and someone takes mid, you can still do fine with him at top. Vladimir is also a sustain to win champion so he does not do as much as Ahri does in team fights other than his ultimate.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> If you are focusing only on mid, I would go with Ahri because she is a very mobile champion and can beat a lot of other AP mids in the game. Also, I own both of the champions, and for me, Ahri is a lot more fun to play than Vladimir, for Vlad it is pretty much just Q, E, and then W. But the catch is, Vlad can make you a better all around player which you need in ranked. Vladimir can do good in mid and top which gives you more options, and if you really like him and someone takes mid, you can still do fine with him at top. Vladimir is also a sustain to win champion so he does not do as much as Ahri does in team fights other than his ultimate.


He's better than Ahri in teamfights.

Go ult the whole team. Stand in the middle and E. Then Q the AD carry. Most of the time, if you have another AP champ on your team, he/she will be focused before you for some reason. Free dmg is always good


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> On a completely different note, should I buy Ahri or Vladimir? I generally like to play bursty mages but vlad seems like a ton of fun, any recommendations for mids?


I like Vlad because I like having a champ that can go top or mid. If you occasionally like playing top, I highly suggest getting Vlad.

If you only want to play mid, I would suggest Ahri. The reason I suggest this is because Ahri has a little stronger ganking power with her movement and CC, and both can clear their wave at about the same speed to set themselves up to roam.

I don't play Ahri so I can't compare who is more fun to play. I do think Vlad is easier to play because of his high sustain and his Q and E are not skill shots. Also, his "dodge" has a much shorter cooldown compared to Ahri having to use R to dodge. On the other hand, Ahri can get to the carry a lot faster/easier. Just don't miss your skill shots.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am really liking Ziggs so far. Anyone else like this mad bomber?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am really liking Ziggs so far. Anyone else like this mad bomber?


I love him as AP mid. Anything you want to ask?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I love him as AP mid. Anything you want to ask?


Can his time bomb let him jump over walls? Every time I try, he goes high and straight up, but never over the walls.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can his time bomb let him jump over walls? Every time I try, he goes high and straight up, but never over the walls.


Only thin walls. And you have to have good "aim"/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Can you clarify the conditions for a good aim using the satchel?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can his time bomb let him jump over walls? Every time I try, he goes high and straight up, but never over the walls.


You mean his W right? there is certain walls he cannot jump. if you're too close or too far away he will end up going straight up. I would go in a bot game and just practice with it. you can jump baron and dragon the only walls I think are the really thick ones near the mid tower.


----------



## Ali67219

Also, do not stand in the middle of the explosive, stand a little to the angle in which you want to fly in so it pushes you toward that side and not straight up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I launch myself from the edge of the satchel circle and what happens is that when I hit the wall he goes higher but not over. I will probably have to go around testing it more in a custom game.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I launch myself from the edge of the satchel circle and what happens is that when I hit the wall he goes higher but not over. I will probably have to go around testing it more in a custom game.


Maybe you are standing too far away from the satchel, try doing it from a bit closer so it doesnt launch you straight up but still at an angle.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I launch myself from the edge of the satchel circle and what happens is that when I hit the wall he goes higher but not over. I will probably have to go around testing it more in a custom game.


Are you sure that the wall is thin enough? Seems like you're doing it right, but the wall is simply too thick to jump over.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Are you sure that the wall is thin enough? Seems like you're doing it right, but the wall is simply too thick to jump over.


It is the C wall where blue is.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is the C wall where blue is.


satchel could possibly be too close to the wall try throwing the satchel between the two bushes then try to jump the wall, if that is too far try getting it slightly closer.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> satchel could possibly be too close to the wall try throwing the satchel between the two bushes then try to jump the wall, if that is too far try getting it slightly closer.


Yup just got to play around with it. The few times I have played the little guy was when he got picked in ARAM. XD


----------



## OkanG

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/nami-tidecaller-revealed

Cool


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/nami-tidecaller-revealed
> Cool


Yeah, she seems like an awesome support champ.


----------



## droozel

Sorry, but I do not think that this champion will be good as a support.
It kinda remind me fizz in some form..


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Sorry, but I do not think that this champion will be good as a support.
> It kinda remind me fizz in some form..


Depends on how she scales. We've been surprised many times. And honestly, she's got aoe slow, she can make her adc slow with his/her basics, and she even has a heal on top of all that, let alone a speed buff passive and a displacement spell. She sounds pretty potent to me.


----------



## andyroo89

Ya she reminds me of a combination of fizz and janna. Her wave mostly reminds me of jannas tornado


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ya she reminds me of a combination of fizz and janna. Her wave mostly reminds me of jannas tornado


Her wave is more like Sona's ult on steroids imo


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Sorry, but I do not think that this champion will be good as a support.
> It kinda remind me fizz in some form..


I meant good support, simply because most of her spells (are capable of) target allies and buff them in one way or another.


----------



## Dehatitated

I'm wondering, now that I have gotten quite a few runes. Are there any that you guys recommend getting or should i start buying champs? These are what I currently have.

Reds:
Attack speed, flat physical dmg, magic pen
Yellows:
Health/lev, flat armor
Blue:
Ability Power/lev, flat mr, mr/lev
Quints:
Gold/10, flat health, flat ability power, flat physical dmg, movement speed


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I'm wondering, now that I have gotten quite a few runes. Are there any that you guys recommend getting or should i start buying champs? These are what I currently have.
> Reds:
> Attack speed, flat physical dmg, magic pen
> Yellows:
> Health/lev, flat armor
> Blue:
> Ability Power/lev, flat mr, mr/lev
> Quints:
> Gold/10, flat health, flat ability power, flat physical dmg, movement speed


Thats really up to you.. if you want to play support or different types of champions, you will want other tier 3 runes to compliment their abilities and your playstyle(s).

If you dont do it already, make sure you play all the free champions, so you can see what you like and dont like and so you can understand all champs and their abilities, to better play with them, and play against them.
That way you can find champions you like, potentially, and buy them.


----------



## Ali67219

Ya I would find some character you like and then buy them and make a rune page for them wich would work for other champs that have the same roleh which you will probably like.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I'm wondering, now that I have gotten quite a few runes. Are there any that you guys recommend getting or should i start buying champs? These are what I currently have.
> Reds:
> Attack speed, flat physical dmg, magic pen
> Yellows:
> Health/lev, flat armor
> Blue:
> Ability Power/lev, flat mr, mr/lev
> Quints:
> Gold/10, flat health, flat ability power, flat physical dmg, movement speed


It really depends on how big your champion pool is. If you want to round out your runes, I'd grab ArPen reds, MP5 yellows, GP10 yellows, and flat armour reds.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> It really depends on how big your champion pool is. If you want to round out your runes, I'd grab ArPen reds, MP5 yellows, GP10 yellows, and flat armour reds.


With this, you are getting 1 set of runes for each role, I would focus on one "type" of role. For example, top and jungle could have similar runes, support and mid could also, or jungle and support. It just depends so I would focus on one "type" instead of every role.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Thinking of picking up Udyr.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Thinking of picking up Udyr.
> Any thoughts?


I found him boring and really only for the jungle which is the role I like the least, but it is your choice.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Thinking of picking up Udyr.
> Any thoughts?


Amazing jungler and great ganker, however, if someone can stun or slow you on the other team it will be very hard to get close to them... Especially if they are competent players and can ward around them









I just picked up Diana. I personally love her. Such a fun AP to play!


----------



## andyroo89

Udyr is not a great ganker, he can easily be kited. Any form of CC can shut him down from ganks. Only way he can be successful is if he flashes, and stuns. Other than that he is very easy to kite.


----------



## Samurai707

My post states that too. But he is a great ganker, if someone is the slightest bit over-extended and have no wards, he will annihilate them. You can't really deny that (if the Udyr knows what they're doing)


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> My post states that too. But he is a great ganker, if someone is the slightest bit over-extended and have no wards, he will annihilate them. You can't really deny that (if the Udyr knows what they're doing)


I guess I cannot deny it. Has not happened to me in a long time.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> My post states that too. But he is a great ganker, if someone is the slightest bit over-extended and have no wards, he will annihilate them. You can't really deny that (if the Udyr knows what they're doing)


So he's great for very low elo and nonranked games? The flipside of that is everywhere else he's not very usefull.


----------



## Ali67219

The main thing about udyr is getting the first attack off. Once you get that you can pretty much kill someone unless they use flash or something like it. He is kindablike skarner in the gettimg his first attack off but skarner has a much better cc with his ult.


----------



## Blizlake

Udyr is very much viable, just harder to play well when you get to higher level of play. I'm not sure what ppl mean by saying that stuns shut him down: who isnt shut down by stuns? -.-'
If you want a fun and strong ganker, play maokai or skarner


----------



## TinDaDragon

I don't want to play him in the jungle l0l

I just want him top. I heard his tiger procs are so good vs melee champs.


----------



## Blizlake

I guess he's still ok top.. He sure has good kit for toplaning with big sustain, stun and damage.


----------



## Ali67219

Ya he can beat alot of top lanes, you just bear stance and stun them, tiger, then hit them once or twice, and then get back. And then you can just heal your health and mana with your turtle stance. IMO you should max turtle first because of the high sustain and good shield every few seconds. Just get tiger and bear on 1, and max turtle, then later max tiger. You should be able to beat a lot of champions, but of course like every champion, he has counters.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Udyr can be a very good champ.. but most of them can be, it just depends on how you play and how you build them (both skills and items)

Udyr is kind of a unique champion, most people either really like him, or feel he is just mediocre.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Udyr is not a great ganker, he can easily be kited. Any form of CC can shut him down from ganks. Only way he can be successful is if he flashes, and stuns. Other than that he is very easy to kite.


I disagree, with red buff and his ability to move fast(er) and stun with bear form, he is a very good ganker.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> I disagree, with red buff and his ability to move fast(er) and stun with bear form, he is a very good ganker.


Disagree all you want. My nunu can outrun your udyr.









Here is why, I keep my distance unlike other players when there is an udyr. I can outrun a udyr, and a udyr cannot outrun me. Wanna know why? Range, I have a ice blast that is on 2 second cooldown. My blood boil + ice blast he cannot get away. Even if he does flash I will still catch up.

Now, I don't claim I kill any udyrs, I just throw the ice blast and have my team kill him while I get the mejais stack for it.

There is nothing you can say to make it seem like he is viable. All he can do is flash and stun.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Disagree all you want. My nunu can outrun your udyr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why, I keep my distance unlike other players when there is an udyr. I can outrun a udyr, and a udyr cannot outrun me. Wanna know why? Range, I have a ice blast that is on 2 second cooldown. My blood boil + ice blast he cannot get away. Even if he does flash I will still catch up.
> Now, I don't claim I kill any udyrs, I just throw the ice blast and have my team kill him while I get the mejais stack for it.
> There is nothing you can say to make it seem like he is viable. All he can do is flash and stun.


Ghost instead of flash = gg.

I liked picking ghost for Udyr when I played him, even when people flashed, it was still possible to gank them if they were overextended in lane. And yes, sure. Maybe Nunu's ice blast in a way counters Udyr, but that's what this game is about. If there aren't many kiting champions on the other team, Udyr can be viable. You can't just say that Udyr is viable because Nunu neglects his skillset, that's just bald. Then I get guess Vladimir is a bad champion in every matchup, because Fizz counters him? Or I guess Morgana is not viable because a good Vlad can easily win against her?

Because Udyr doesn't have any gap closers, building him tanky (not complete tank) can make him viable because he might not be the biggest damage dealer on the team, but it's still a bad idea to completely ignore him. Because he is after all coming angrily towards your face with a Frozen Mallet and Wits End.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Thinking of picking up Udyr.
> Any thoughts?


I'm using him as my primary jungler until I can grow my champion pool. He's pretty good for clearing/counter-jungling, and ganks well if you can get your stun in. He's good all around, but there are champions that do better at each job of a jungler. If you want to counter-jungle, Shyvanna clears faster and 1v1s better. If you want to gank, go with Amumu/Maokai. If you need a tank, I prefer Skarner.

He's also my favourite out of my (limited) selection of top laners. Granted, I very seldom play top, but with a stun, shield, and AS steroid, he trades very well.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ghost instead of flash = gg.
> I liked picking ghost for Udyr when I played him, even when people flashed, it was still possible to gank them if they were overextended in lane. And yes, sure. Maybe Nunu's ice blast in a way counters Udyr, but that's what this game is about. If there aren't many kiting champions on the other team, Udyr can be viable. You can't just say that Udyr is viable because Nunu neglects his skillset, that's just bald. Then I get guess Vladimir is a bad champion in every matchup, because Fizz counters him? Or I guess Morgana is not viable because a good Vlad can easily win against her?
> Because Udyr doesn't have any gap closers, building him tanky (not complete tank) can make him viable because he might not be the biggest damage dealer on the team, but it's still a bad idea to completely ignore him. Because he is after all coming angrily towards your face with a Frozen Mallet and Wits End.


Even rumbles harpoon will keep udyr at bay.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Even rumbles harpoon will keep udyr at bay.


Not forever. Just the fact that Udyr is there to eat the harpoons will keep Rumble off the carries´ back. He's supposed to be tanky. Singed doesn't have a distance closer. Neither does Garen or Olaf.

An Udyr coming at you with Bear stance and ghost, you can only slow him for so long


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Not forever. Just the fact that Udyr is there to eat the harpoons will keep Rumble off the carries´ back. He's supposed to be tanky. Singed doesn't have a distance closer. Neither does Garen or Olaf.
> An Udyr coming at you with Bear stance and ghost, you can only slow him for so long


There is ways to counter every champion in the game, its like endless rock paper scissors.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Thats all well and good, but you wont always be playing nunu, and even then, your ice blasts will be nothing more than a minor inconvenience.

Udyr CAN be viable, in the right hands, and in the proper setting.. He is viable as a solo top and as a jungler.


----------



## EmMure

so after playign with zed abit im gonna classify him as a bruiser and not an assassin.he feels alot similar more similar to ireila then talon imo


----------



## Blizlake

The new masteries may help him outa bit, take slow reduction and tenacity maybe?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> Thats all well and good, but you wont always be playing nunu, and even then, your ice blasts will be nothing more than a minor inconvenience.
> Udyr CAN be viable, in the right hands, and in the proper setting.. He is viable as a solo top and as a jungler.


Ok, Like I said before any champ can be countered.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> There is ways to counter every champion in the game, its like endless rock paper scissors.


Indeed. That's why you can't just say "Nunu counters Udyr, so Udyr is bad"


----------



## BritishBob

You don't counter supports, just kill them....


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Indeed. That's why you can't just say "Nunu counters Udyr, so Udyr is bad"


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Man, you're the typical Nunu I encounter in-game. Are all Nunu players trolls?















I've encountered too many Nunus coming in with trollface and smite+consuming my red buff and taking off again.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Man, you're the typical Nunu I encounter in-game. Are all Nunu players trolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've encountered too many Nunus coming in with trollface and smite+consuming my red buff and taking off again.


I'm surprised you didn't know that. It's not just Nunu either. Most players who pick yordle champs are trolls to some degree.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't know that. It's not just Nunu either. Most players who pick yordle champs are trolls to some degree.


I love Tristana









Now that I think of it, I do indeed piss many people off when I play Teemo for funsies too


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't know that. It's not just Nunu either. Most players who pick yordle champs are trolls to some degree.


I play poppy allot. Nothing like a good tower dive when they think they're safe.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't know that. It's not just Nunu either. Most players who pick yordle champs are trolls to some degree.


just because i play poppy still doesn't mean im a troll


----------



## TFL Replica

The next time you play Poppy (and do well), ask the enemy team how furious they feel on a scale of 1 to 10. You'll get bonus points if you consistently escape with a slither of health thanks to her passive.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The next time you play Poppy (and do well), ask the enemy team how furious they feel on a scale of 1 to 10. You'll get bonus points if you consistently escape with a slither of health thanks to her passive.


hahah, reminds me of a poppy a few weeks back. We were missing a toplaner so he picked Poppy. The dude was pretty hardcore, continuously escaping with less than 50hp from 1v3 situations and ended the match with something like 20/3/10 score. And didn't say a thing during the entire match, just yellow pinged when his lane opponent was mia.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The next time you play Poppy (and do well), ask the enemy team how furious they feel on a scale of 1 to 10. You'll get bonus points if you consistently escape with a slither of health thanks to her passive.


now, should i play poppy as the glass cannon carry crippler aka AP spec, or should i play as the unkilllable, sustained damage force that is AD poppy?


----------



## Samurai707

I like AD the best, you can still pop off 1200 dmg in a second before they get armor


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I like AD the best, you can still pop off 1200 dmg in a second before they get armor


Which AD is this?


----------



## Zackcy

4-2 Season 3. 4 games wins straigh. All jungle. The Alistar game was easy.

5-2. Jungle Jarvan 2 strong.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Which AD is this?


Poppy


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I like AD the best, you can still pop off 1200 dmg in a second before they get armor


get a last whisper, a ghostblade, run a full ARP page and get the ARP masteries, and you'll do it regardless of their armor xD

50% + 51, you'll be doing true damage to everyone but tanks.

i like building AS boots, triforce, ghostblade (brutalizer, finish it as last item), last whisper, bloodthirster, and a GA. you're pretty tanky between the GA and BT lifesteal (especially once you get a ghostblade and activate it), and with your passive AND ulti to save you, you're a monster xD


----------



## coolmidgetqc

You play Poppy solo top?


----------



## Bastyn99

Just started on ranked games for the new season. 3-1 in duo Q and 4-0 on Team 5v5. It was a good day.

Really excited for the new changes that are on PBE right now, its gonna be sweet.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> You don't counter supports, just kill them....


I play bot lane a lot, and I'd like to argue this point. Now, I know that you may or may not be serious, but when you see that Sona/Caitlyn, Soraka's endless heals will be a pain in the ass for them. Also, if a support's positioning is correct, you will probably have to go through their entire team to kill the support (unless they pick someone like Alistar), making the support almost as hard to kill as the AD carry.


----------



## OkanG

They pick Blitz as support. I pick Alistar. Problem grabs?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> They pick Blitz as support. I pick Alistar. Problem grabs?


\
Both are not banned

9k ELO plays

lol


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Looking for a Duo Queue ranked partner in the 1100-1200 elo looking to climb out of this elo. Preferably somebody that can mid very well. I can play every role very well, except mid. So it is important to have someone with me that can hold an important lane down like mid. I like to ADC, and you can always count on me with that. My top is usually dominant and my jungle is good too. Never have a problem supporting either.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/29241866


----------



## Bastyn99

BTW, could you guys recommend some streamers ? Someone who's fun/interesting to watch and listen to, not necessarily just good.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> BTW, could you guys recommend some streamers ? Someone who's fun/interesting to watch and listen to, not necessarily just good.


http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/407750#stream

Hotshot makes me laugh.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> BTW, could you guys recommend some streamers ? Someone who's fun/interesting to watch and listen to, not necessarily just good.


Wingsofdeath, Guardsman Bob, Phantoml0rd, Aphromoo... Depends on what you like. Gman is a gentleman and a good player, often talks about relevant stuff with great music. Wingsofdeathx is an awesome toplaner who explains everything he does and why he chose to do so. First time you watch Phantoml0rd you'll be like "what am I watching", but it's pretty entertaining. Aphromoo is probably the most entertaining ADC even though he's not the best.
Dan Dinh is also good.

I personally like Froggen's stream because of 2 reasons: great plays and he listens to the same music I do.


----------



## OkanG

Yea, HotshotGG is funny









Sometimes the guys at CLG.NA or TSM duo queue or something, which is quite funny too









I know some good streamers who actually explain a lot, which makes you learn a lot from the game. I love those, but I can't seem to remember their names


----------



## Bastyn99

interesting recommendations


----------



## trUk1L

My first penta with Ez finally !


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trUk1L*
> 
> 
> My first penta with Ez finally !





























































Lvl 1 boots OP

Congratz


----------



## oomalikoo

nobody even talks in that chat.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> nobody even talks in that chat.


Are you talking about the "OCN LoL" group chat?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Are you talking about the "OCN LoL" group chat?


yes


----------



## Ali67219

Ya everytime I go in there, no one answers lol


----------



## Darkling5499

i can't stand hotshotgg. i feel he's the most overrated player in the pro scene atm. if CLG would just disband and replace him (since they can't kick him off the team he owns), the team might become relevant in the tourney scene again. it's been over a year since CLG.NA has won a tournament.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> BTW, could you guys recommend some streamers ? Someone who's fun/interesting to watch and listen to, not necessarily just good.


For people that I enjoy watching and are high elo it would be Dan Dinh, Wingsofdeathx, and someone I'm trying to remember.

For just nice people to watch that play lol it would be, (riot)Mspudding, jennyeatsbabies


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i can't stand hotshotgg. i feel he's the most overrated player in the pro scene atm. if CLG would just disband and replace him (since they can't kick him off the team he owns), the team might become relevant in the tourney scene again. it's been over a year since CLG.NA has won a tournament.


How do you mean 'overrated'? Practically everyone agrees that he's a mediocre jungler and a half-decent top laner (compared to other pros). He seems to usuallyhold his own against other toplaners in tourneys, and he's definitely A-class in NA soloQ.
It's a shame they kicked Voy though: he was a great top but apparently his style didn't fit the team that well.


----------



## Ali67219

I also think that HSGG is overrated. He does not beat many of the new top laners, all he does is farm while the enemy team's top lane helps in fights such as dragon etc. This makes them win fights which get them a lead which later lets the enemy top lane and the rest of the team snowball into late game because of won fights early on.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, Like I said before any champ can be countered.


Right, but the argument was: Is he viable,, which you claimed he wasnt..

I was merely correcting your miscalculation.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> How do you mean 'overrated'? Practically everyone agrees that he's a mediocre jungler and a half-decent top laner (compared to other pros). He seems to usuallyhold his own against other toplaners in tourneys, and he's definitely A-class in NA soloQ.
> It's a shame they kicked Voy though: he was a great top but apparently his style didn't fit the team that well.


voy is a better top than HSGG. he was kicked because, like elementz, hsgg wanted his position.

as for overrated, google "hotshotgg" and you'll find thousands of internet fan clubs and threads about how him, and the rest of CLG.NA, are the best LoL players ever. CLG.NA was only "good" back when teams consisted of 5 solo queue stars, and scrims were few and far between. as soon as more teams started forming, and teams started scrimming as teams, CLG fell off the face of the earth.

HSGG is like dyrus. he's a great laner, one of the best. but after that, he's just another average joe. his teamfighting and lategame are absolute garbage. sure, he'll have 5000 cs as Cho/Nid (really hard to do amirite?), but even with all that gold his impact on the game is barely noticable once the laning phase is over.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> voy is a better top than HSGG. he was kicked because, like elementz, hsgg wanted his position.
> as for overrated, google "hotshotgg" and you'll find thousands of internet fan clubs and threads about how him, and the rest of CLG.NA, are the best LoL players ever. CLG.NA was only "good" back when teams consisted of 5 solo queue stars, and scrims were few and far between. as soon as more teams started forming, and teams started scrimming as teams, CLG fell off the face of the earth.
> HSGG is like dyrus. he's a great laner, one of the best. but after that, he's just another average joe. his teamfighting and lategame are absolute garbage. sure, he'll have 5000 cs as Cho/Nid (really hard to do amirite?), but even with all that gold his impact on the game is barely noticable once the laning phase is over.


I have noticed this as well.

The first (few) time i watched him i was all, hes great, hes got way good cs and he does very well in lane. But then i took a note of his after-lane-phase game, and its pretty bad.. Sure he is a good player, but i dont think he can or will do very well in high end play.

Plus, the more i watched him, the more he came across as a douche..


----------



## agenttwisted

hi, just joined. i play lux, ali, ziggs, pretty much all ap


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> I have noticed this as well.
> The first (few) time i watched him i was all, hes great, hes got way good cs and he does very well in lane. But then i took a note of his after-lane-phase game, and its pretty bad.. Sure he is a good player, but i dont think he can or will do very well in high end play.
> Plus, the more i watched him, the more he came across as a douche..


i used to be a big time redditor, and one of the reasons i don't go there anymore (stayed mainly on the video game areas) is the massive circlejerk the place has for HSGG. i don't understand how you can idolize a player who openly played other people's accounts to prevent other players from knocking him from the #1 ELO spot. he would queue snipe other streamers and if he was on their team, tank the game (assuming they were gunning for his #1 spot). he then openly proclaimed that reddit was only good for making him money, and as soon as it stopped doing that he would stop going there.

the dude rages more than anyone i have ever seen in this game, and talks endless crap (TSM v Dig, for a recent example. HSGG claimed dig was going to 2-0 TSM because "TSM pretty much sucks". TSM went on to absolutely demolish dig in a 2-0 win), and gets mad butthurt when people talk crap about him.

he's a crappy person, and a crappy pro player, and the kind of person that needs to NOT be in the spotlight if E-Sports is to ever get taken seriously.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i used to be a big time redditor, and one of the reasons i don't go there anymore (stayed mainly on the video game areas) is the massive circlejerk the place has for HSGG. i don't understand how you can idolize a player who openly played other people's accounts to prevent other players from knocking him from the #1 ELO spot. he would queue snipe other streamers and if he was on their team, tank the game (assuming they were gunning for his #1 spot). he then openly proclaimed that reddit was only good for making him money, and as soon as it stopped doing that he would stop going there.
> the dude rages more than anyone i have ever seen in this game, and talks endless crap (TSM v Dig, for a recent example. HSGG claimed dig was going to 2-0 TSM because "TSM pretty much sucks". TSM went on to absolutely demolish dig in a 2-0 win), and gets mad butthurt when people talk crap about him.
> he's a crappy person, and a crappy pro player, and the kind of person that needs to NOT be in the spotlight if E-Sports is to ever get taken seriously.


I was unaware of his actions of trying to screw the other people out of his Undeserved #1 spot.. but really, im not surprised to hear that, or any any of it really.

He comes across as a giant tool.. Ive never seen him rage that hard, he always just seemed like a somewhat reserved douche to me, but im sure my experience with him and yours differs a lot, with you being the one more knowledgeable on the subject (clearly)

But yes, as a whole, i agree that he is a crappy person, in just about every aspect and its a shame that he is such a big part of League, especially if all of that stuff is true. Very sad indeed.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Udyr is free

Woot


----------



## Darkling5499

the more i play him, the more i fall in love with zed. his kit is so insanely versatile.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> the more i play him, the more i fall in love with zed. his kit is so insanely versatile.


I havnt played him yet, he seems ok.

and WTB RP. ... for free..


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> I havnt played him yet, he seems ok.


if he gets ahead in lane, you NEED to have your jungler camp top, or not only will you lose the lane, you're going to lose the game. his burst is insane once he reaches full build. i was killing carries in 3 seconds with an REQE combo, then was able to do work on the rest of the team.

(final) build was ninja tabi / Bloodthirster / Triforce / brutalizer / last whisper / guardian angel. if the game had lasted longer, i probably would have gotten merc treads, and upgraded the brutalizer to a ghostblade for that 5 extra ARP and the extra CDR.


----------



## Iislsdum

Seems like I'm at the point in the game where all there is to do is grind IP. I enjoy playing the game because I enjoy improving and getting better, but I seem to have hit a wall where I'm not sure how to get better, and increasing my champion pool/runes seems like the most obvious answer.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> if he gets ahead in lane, you NEED to have your jungler camp top, or not only will you lose the lane, you're going to lose the game. his burst is insane once he reaches full build. i was killing carries in 3 seconds with an REQE combo, then was able to do work on the rest of the team.
> (final) build was ninja tabi / Bloodthirster / Triforce / brutalizer / last whisper / guardian angel. if the game had lasted longer, i probably would have gotten merc treads, and upgraded the brutalizer to a ghostblade for that 5 extra ARP and the extra CDR.


Ouch, he sounds brutal, especially in competent hands...

I was on the LoL forums and people were whining about him being UP.

but like you said, his kit does seem extrememly versatile,, attack, defend, escape, tower dive, finish off, etc...

ill put him on my Play-in-the-future list.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Seems like I'm at the point in the game where all there is to do is grind IP. I enjoy playing the game because I enjoy improving and getting better, but I seem to have hit a wall where I'm not sure how to get better, and increasing my champion pool/runes seems like the most obvious answer.


Go back to the starting blocks. Try completely new builds, and champions, and try your luck at them.

Get competent in all roles and simply practice. You cant have too much experience and knowledge about the game, its champions and all the components that factor into the game.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> Ouch, he sounds brutal, especially in competent hands...
> I was on the LoL forums and people were whining about him being UP.
> but like you said, his kit does seem extrememly versatile,, attack, defend, escape, tower dive, finish off, etc...
> ill put him on my Play-in-the-future list.


he's extremely item dependent. his base damage on abilities isn't that good, but basically everything has an 80%+ AD ratio on it (his Q has a 100% ratio for the first target it hits). just wish his shadow had a longer range so it would be useful as a mobility tool in cases other than wall jumping.


----------



## oomalikoo

whats the point of the chat room if none of u talk :/


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> whats the point of the chat room if none of u talk :/


It's just there...To take up space...Part of a much bigger conspiracy


----------



## Ddreder

Hey guys i just got back to OCN after a year and a half hiatus soooo i thought i would jump into this!









My name is Ddreder on league and i mostly play amumu in the jungle or soraka support down bot but i have been playin around with the monkey king


----------



## NoiseTemper

Why you guys have to be sleeping when I'm on







, dam 'mericans.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> I can't watch streams, cause I always try move the camera then get mad.


lol, i press tab to check the scores when I watch the stream


----------



## Darkling5499

had a pretty up and down past few games. the soraka game we just got outplayed (i was laning with a corki against draven / sona, and corki refused to be aggressive at all), the malph game we just threw, and the leona game our mid went 1-7-1 against a kat who ended the game 15-0.

the zed game i rolled over a jayce, the akali game i rolled over a ryze, while our bot lane ate theirs (and their jungler), and the nasus game i just farmed top against a rengar while our diana went 11-0 against a 0-3 ziggs and the enemy bot lane.


----------



## WALSRU

I would love to see how this game plays without Flash...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I would love to see how this game plays without Flash...


Oh mighty silsol, introducing heal +ignite as new standard spells


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I would love to see how this game plays without Flash...


it would be a lot more boring, id think. flash lets you play more dangerously, and make bigger plays than ghost ever could.


----------



## WALSRU

In pubs it's more like "I can do something really dumb every 4 minutes and get away with it." I'm biased, flash is especially annoying as a jungler.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> In pubs it's more like "I can do something really dumb every 4 minutes and get away with it." I'm biased, flash is especially annoying as a jungler.


i love flash as a jungler, because you know once they use it when you come back in 30 seconds its an easy kill.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i love flash as a jungler, because you know once they use it when you come back in 30 seconds its an easy kill.


Unless its nid or kennen









ball of NOPE when you try to gank


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Unless its nid or kennen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ball of NOPE when you try to gank


they are both still quite easy to gank, even more so if you have a slow. they just have to be pushed more than the average laner.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I hate people with no determination

Got into a game when the enemy didn't have a jungler. She 2v1 top. Died once, RQ

Held the game for like 30 mins. Still lost. But so angreehhhh


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I hate people with no determination
> Got into a game when the enemy didn't have a jungler. She 2v1 top. Died once, RQ
> Held the game for like 30 mins. Still lost. But so angreehhhh


I'm bad about this, not even going to lie. Today I was in a game with a few other OCN'ers, and we were playing a normal game. The enemy team had a Miss F, Vayne, Teemo, Lee Sin and Caitlyn. I was Nunu support with a Vayne, and we got stomped early game. They took 3 of our towers by like 15 mins. I don't know how, but we ended up being up on kills, got a few dragons and cleared their jungle a few times, and we turned the game around and won. (We ended up having 3x the kills they did, and 20k gold lead by the end)
Granted not every game will end like that, but this will defiantly stop me from calling GG early anymore.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I'm bad about this, not even going to lie. Today I was in a game with a few other OCN'ers, and we were playing a normal game. The enemy team had a Miss F, Vayne, Teemo, Lee Sin and Caitlyn. I was Nunu support with a Vayne, and we got stomped early game. They took 3 of our towers by like 15 mins. I don't know how, but we ended up being up on kills, got a few dragons and cleared their jungle a few times, and we turned the game around and won. (We ended up having 3x the kills they did, and 20k gold lead by the end)
> Granted not every game will end like that, but this will defiantly stop me from calling GG early anymore.


if you're behind, the best thing you can do is just force them to engage on you when its in your favor (like on a tower) or engage on them in a 5v3 situation. an ace 45 minutes into the game can grab you 3+ towers and inhibs. if you have 2 of the towers in a lane down, a 45minute ace will basically win the game for you, no matter how far behind you are.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I'm bad about this, not even going to lie. Today I was in a game with a few other OCN'ers, and we were playing a normal game. The enemy team had a Miss F, Vayne, Teemo, Lee Sin and Caitlyn. I was Nunu support with a Vayne, and we got stomped early game. They took 3 of our towers by like 15 mins. I don't know how, but we ended up being up on kills, got a few dragons and cleared their jungle a few times, and we turned the game around and won. (We ended up having 3x the kills they did, and 20k gold lead by the end)
> Granted not every game will end like that, but this will defiantly stop me from calling GG early anymore.


Just had another one of those.

2 in a row

GAH

Why don't people try?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I'm bad about this, not even going to lie. Today I was in a game with a few other OCN'ers, and we were playing a normal game. The enemy team had a Miss F, Vayne, Teemo, Lee Sin and Caitlyn. I was Nunu support with a Vayne, and we got stomped early game. They took 3 of our towers by like 15 mins. I don't know how, but we ended up being up on kills, got a few dragons and cleared their jungle a few times, and we turned the game around and won. (We ended up having 3x the kills they did, and 20k gold lead by the end)
> Granted not every game will end like that, but this will defiantly stop me from calling GG early anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> if you're behind, the best thing you can do is just force them to engage on you when its in your favor (like on a tower) or engage on them in a 5v3 situation. an ace 45 minutes into the game can grab you 3+ towers and inhibs. if you have 2 of the towers in a lane down, a 45minute ace will basically win the game for you, no matter how far behind you are.
Click to expand...

The thing some people don't seem to comprehend is that even if they'd ace you twice in the first 20min, you may still have a chance at winning the game since the death times will get loooooong. Long enough that you could push 3 towers and an inhib after an ace without breaking a sweat









on a side note, 5th ranked premade 3v3 we won in a row... Riven-Jax-Nasus seems to be working







We tried one game with darius instead of nasus and that wasn't even fun, just butchered our opponents. Getting close to 1500 now.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just had another one of those.
> 2 in a row
> GAH
> Why don't people try?


Sounds like your playing with the wrong people!








You guys are more then welcome to join the group I play with. I think there are 2 OCN mod's, and 5-6 members that play just about nightly together. =)
Hit me up in LoL chat for info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> The thing some people don't seem to comprehend is that even if they'd ace you twice in the first 20min, you may still have a chance at winning the game since the death times will get loooooong. Long enough that you could push 3 towers and an inhib after an ace without breaking a sweat


I realize this, and often try to hold out till that point. But sometimes the teammates you get stuck with make it impossible to even win a team fight, let along push after wards.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Noob question but how i get into the LoL chat?


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Noob question but how i get into the LoL chat?


Bottom right of the pvp.client/lobby there is the usual friends list then next to it there is a little speech bubble icon click that the tab will open and just above that bubble button is a button that if you hover over will say join a chat then type in 'OCN LoL'.

I'm on my phone so this is IIRC.


----------



## TinDaDragon

@Whoever needs to learn how to jump with ziggs

Go watch Salce's stream. He plays a lot of Ziggs and his jumps are pretty good


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Sounds like your playing with the wrong people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are more then welcome to join the group I play with. I think there are 2 OCN mod's, and 5-6 members that play just about nightly together. =)
> Hit me up in LoL chat for info.
> I realize this, and often try to hold out till that point. But sometimes the teammates you get stuck with make it impossible to even win a team fight, let along push after wards.


speaking of i will be on tonight for some games.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok story time, This is a story where you were under tower, and the enemy figured they would tower dive to kill you. But it ended up in your favor.

Here is mine

Whenever I use to play solo top AP shaco I would stack boxes (back when they were 90 seconds) behind the tower, you know the same way the typical (noob) ap shaco does them. whenever I am low on hp I would stand near my boxes waiting for them to tower dive me, and countless times they would fall for the bait and I would deceive away from them and throw a shiv while my boxes killed the enemy champ.

Ap WW solo top, I was running back to my tower with low hp and garen was chasing me, and he was taking tower aggro in a not giving a bother mood. I used my ulti , he was almost dead and I swiped and flashed. the tower killed him and I walked away like a boss.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok story time, This is a story where you were under tower, and the enemy figured they would tower dive to kill you. But it ended up in your favor.
> Here is mine
> Whenever I use to play solo top AP shaco I would stack boxes (back when they were 90 seconds) behind the tower, you know the same way the typical (noob) ap shaco does them. whenever I am low on hp I would stand near my boxes waiting for them to tower dive me, and countless times they would fall for the bait and I would deceive away from them and throw a shiv while my boxes killed the enemy champ.
> Ap WW solo top, I was running back to my tower with low hp and garen was chasing me, and he was taking tower aggro in a not giving a bother mood. I used my ulti , he was almost dead and I swiped and flashed. the tower killed him and I walked away like a boss.


Where dem pics at baus?


----------



## Darkling5499

if you're missing these games we started in OCN chat, you're missing out hardcore.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> if you're missing these games we started in OCN chat, you're missing out hardcore.


What games. Every time I go in there no replies!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> What games. Every time I go in there no replies!


What time did you get on?


----------



## KarmaKiller

There's like 8 of us on and playing. =D

I think it's custom game time!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Where dem pics at baus?


These were long ago.


----------



## burksdb

Playing a custom need 1 more if anyone is on


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> What games. Every time I go in there no replies!
> 
> 
> 
> What time did you get on?
Click to expand...

I practically was on all day, kept saying hello but no replies.


----------



## Darkling5499

gotta keep tryin man!


----------



## MacG32

Got an OCN TeamSpeak 3 Server and Channel set up for this as well.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> he's extremely item dependent. his base damage on abilities isn't that good, but basically everything has an 80%+ AD ratio on it (his Q has a 100% ratio for the first target it hits). just wish his shadow had a longer range so it would be useful as a mobility tool in cases other than wall jumping.


All i hear is people whining about how bad Zed is. I bet he will get a buff and 1 or 2 "pro" players will play him and Own and then people will be all Zeeddd is soooo OOPP.

Morons.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> gotta keep tryin man!


I actually didn't rage and had fun with you last night bro xD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> All i hear is people whining about how bad Zed is. I bet he will get a buff and 1 or 2 "pro" players will play him and Own and then people will be all Zeeddd is soooo OOPP.
> Morons.


he's soo good. but he's an assassin. he can carry games, but only so much when it's being thrown mad hard.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> he's soo good. but he's an assassin. he can carry games, but only so much when it's being thrown mad hard.


Ugh... am i the only one that thinks that 90% of the people that play LoL are Terrible... ?

(i usually have at Least 1 feeder and 1 leaver,, Every game.. its awful)


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> Ugh... am i the only one that thinks that 90% of the people that play LoL are Terrible... ?
> (i usually have at Least 1 feeder and 1 leaver,, Every game.. its awful)


I'm with you. I'm by no means a high ELO player but I had a Morgana mid who said to me and I quote, "Farm isn't important as long as I get my kills". We're all level 30's and have had to play a lot of games to even get to level 30, how is it that so many people are clueless when it comes to the basics of the game?

I've actually only come back after a near 8 month hiatus because of that sole reason. If one guy is completely useless in this game then you're going to fail as opposed to other multiplayer games where the difference in skill and knowledge is not as important to the outcome of the game.


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wulfgar33*
> 
> Ugh... am i the only one that thinks that 90% of the people that play LoL are Terrible... ?
> (i usually have at Least 1 feeder and 1 leaver,, Every game.. its awful)


This is why a good sense of humour should be a pre-requisite; I've learned that getting mad doesn't help. Tell them what they did wrong rather than screaming **** NOOB and there is a much higher chance of the person not feeding more, whether or not they are mentally ******ed.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Vayne is so good

Just got a near quadra with her today

Should I invest in her or Urgot? Hmmmmm


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Vayne is so good
> Just got a near quadra with her today
> Should I invest in her or Urgot? Hmmmmm


any champ = quadra


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Vayne is so good
> Just got a near quadra with her today
> Should I invest in her or Urgot? Hmmmmm


I would invest in Vayne. She has a much better late game because Urgot falls of really hard. I feel that vayne can do as much damage as urgot does early game because of her condemn and silver bolt which makes it better because she can do good early game and hyper carry late game.


----------



## NoiseTemper

This is just lame. 11 people in the chat and no one answers.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> This is just lame. 11 people in the chat and no one answers.


Yuppp. Pretty much the same everytime I'm on :/


----------



## oomalikoo

they have like their own mumble


----------



## Ali67219

Ya lol we need active people not afk.


----------



## Dehatitated

I almost always say hi when I'm on, but I'm in a different timezone, but I usually get the same no response.


----------



## bigal1542

You gotta keep in mind that lots of people are just afk and leave themselves signed in all day. Don't worry, we aren't ignoring you, we just aren't at our comps. Whenever I'm online I talk in chat if there's a discussion going.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> You gotta keep in mind that lots of people are just afk and leave themselves signed in all day. Don't worry, we aren't ignoring you, we just aren't at our comps. Whenever I'm online I talk in chat if there's a discussion going.


this.

feel free to hit me up anytime I'm on. I almost always respond eventually.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> this.
> feel free to hit me up anytime I'm on. I almost always respond eventually.


He almost always feed in-game as well


----------



## Darkling5499

another case of "never give up".

score was 17 to 4, in their favor (our vayne had 2, i had 1, our diana had 1), they had 5 turrets taken to our 0. sniped two of them trying to sneak a dragon, finished it, did baron, and farmed up. 20 minutes (and multiple great fights) later, we ace them and win









also, taric is OP for tanking low level barons. ended the game with something like 309 armor.

it's also a testament as to why you ALWAYS have an exhaust on the team. completely neutered sivir's damage in every teamfight with it, while our vayne just hit R and chunked them all.


----------



## Degree

Anyone excited for the legacy skin sale coming in January? <3333
I'm most likely will be buying 7/10th of the skins since they are SOO CHEAP

I need help.. Prob spent around $400 now. But it's worth it, for all the pleasure playing league for these years has been given to me, aside from soloq trolls


----------



## efficacy

Hey guys, I've been lurking OCN for a while now (about a year, ever since I was deciding which mech keyboard to get) and have never decided to make an account until now.







League of Legends is kind of the only thing I play now a days (I'm a diehard SC2 fan though, and I follow pro-scenes for both games pretty religiously). I'm relatively new to the game, been playing for less than a year but I played with a lot of level 30's right from the start because my friends got me into it.

I main support, but can also mid and jungle, my weaknesses are top and ADC but thankfully people generally want to play both of those roles







My main champions are Leona and Sona, but I play pretty much every support champion out, including Janna, Lulu, Blitzcrank, etc. The only champs I don't play are Nunu and Taric.









I'm looking forward to Nami being out! Currently I'm heading into finals period, so I probably won't be playing as much.







But I hope to talk to you guys online sometime~

P.S. IGN is Cassiel.NA


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Anyone excited for the legacy skin sale coming in January? <3333
> I'm most likely will be buying 7/10th of the skins since they are SOO CHEAP
> I need help.. Prob spent around $400 now. But it's worth it, for all the pleasure playing league for these years has been given to me, aside from soloq trolls


i'm not. i was happy being the one person on earth with the goth poppy skin, it showed i've been around atleast for a little while. now any random can get it, while people who were lucky enough to get kity kat, the soccer skins, etc will always have them and noone else ever will.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm not. i was happy being the *one of the two* people on earth with the goth poppy skin, it showed i've been around atleast for a little while. now any random can get it, while people who were lucky enough to get kity kat, the soccer skins, etc will always have them and noone else ever will.


Fixed that for you


----------



## Darkling5499

i also don't understand the legendary nocturne skin. noone's going to drop the amazing halloween skin for it.

also, watch IPL! http://www.twitch.tv/ipllol


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm not. i was happy being the one person on earth with the goth poppy skin, it showed i've been around atleast for a little while. now any random can get it, while people who were lucky enough to get kity kat, the soccer skins, etc will always have them and noone else ever will.


The one skin they should bring back and allow to be resold as "Legacy" is the Christmas Zilean skin. I have never seen it, and I wonder if anyone actually bought it....it is a skin I would pay $20 for.

But instead, now everyone gets to buy my precious Angler Jax skin.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> The one skin they should bring back and allow to be resold as "Legacy" is the Christmas Zilean skin. I have never seen it, and I wonder if anyone actually bought it....it is a skin I would pay $20 for.
> But instead, now everyone gets to buy my precious Angler Jax skin.


1st. go pack.

2nd. if you retired the skins because "they were unpopular", then don't bring them back. everyone has an amumu skin, i've never seen another emumu. same with goth poppy.


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i also don't understand the legendary nocturne skin. noone's going to drop the amazing halloween skin for it.
> also, watch IPL! http://www.twitch.tv/ipllol


Except for people who don't have the halloween skin. :S Wah, I have Void and the other one that's not Halloween-themed. Can't remember the name of it right now. >>

[Edit] Thanks Darkling5499, I have Void and Frozen :3


----------



## Darkling5499

frozen, void, haunting, and ravager.


----------



## Zackcy

Mid lee is really fun.


----------



## Darkling5499

get ready for an influx of AP Yi's mid.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> get ready for an influx of AP Yi's mid.


I was gonna say the same thing. lol

OP


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I was gonna say the same thing. lol
> OP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> get ready for an influx of AP Yi's mid.


That penta was crazy... going to be a bunch of noobs playing yi though so imma say 3 bad for every good yi out there


----------



## Ali67219

What penta? what did I miss???

Nevermind I see now...Alex Ich Pentakill as AP Yi.

Time to go play yi....lol jk.
Here is the link for anyone who wants to watch it.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Mid lee is really fun.


The best part is how mad Galio is.... Except for the fact that they have only one AD damage player... everyone else is highly AP dependent.
Even Galio wen't AP items instead of actual tank like he should have...

In the words of Charles Barkley... That's just Turrible man.


----------



## andyroo89

Can someone link me to this legacy skin thing they are talking about?


----------



## NoiseTemper

Sigh, I give up guys, people in ranked are just too crap. Was hoping I could get somewhere this season but it just looks like it's a relapse of the last one. I get above 1300 then I just keeping losing from there. Mind you I'm not the one failing.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Can someone link me to this legacy skin thing they are talking about?


Here you are

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=9522130#post9522130


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Sigh, I give up guys, people in ranked are just too crap. Was hoping I could get somewhere this season but it just looks like it's a relapse of the last one. I get above 1300 then I just keeping losing from there. Mind you I'm not the one failing.


What role do you play? Unfortunately at that ELO you're going to have to rely on yourself to carry out. x_x Easiest roles to do that are mid and jungle, IMHO.

Also, do you solo or duo queue? Duo queuing helps me keep my sanity


----------



## hollowtek

dunno if anyone posted this yet, but it had me laughing non stop at work.


----------



## Zackcy

86% win rate jungling.


----------



## Blizlake

Slowly improving as an ADC, almost got my mechanics on a bearable level now.


----------



## OkanG

Three triples and a penta, GG Vayne.

They had a support Fiddle and a Jungle Katarina.. It actually worked. But they couldn't handle my silver bolts


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> Three triples and a penta, GG Vayne.
> They had a support Fiddle and a Jungle Katarina.. It actually worked. But they couldn't handle my silver bolts


I think the 800 damage tumble crits hurt more though.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I think the 800 damage tumble crits hurt more though.


Yea, I had 9 kills after about 12 minutes or so. And 70 cs more than Ezreal when they surrendered, not to mention the 3,5k gold I had on me when the game ended. I think Vayne is becoming one of my mains. In order to improve, having a main is crucial. At least that's my experience.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yea, I had 9 kills after about 12 minutes or so. And 70 cs more than Ezreal when they surrendered, not to mention the 3,5k gold I had on me when the game ended. I think Vayne is becoming one of my mains. In order to improve, having a main is crucial. At least that's my experience.


Oh my god, I hate laning Vayne vs Ez. With the nerf to his W, the lane isn't as bad anymore. Once laned as Vayne/Soraka vs Nunu/Ez >.>


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Oh my god, I hate laning Vayne vs Ez. With the nerf to his W, the lane isn't as bad anymore. Once laned as Vayne/Soraka vs Nunu/Ez >.>


Silver bolts OP


----------



## Darkling5499

after rewatching the Alex Ich penta, it kinda saddens me that lulu clearly stopped moving to give him the penta, even if he would have caught her anyways.


----------



## Samurai707

For the good of the fans, man!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> after rewatching the Alex Ich penta, it kinda saddens me that lulu clearly stopped moving to give him the penta, even if he would have caught her anyways.


It was inevitable. And it's actually wise in the sense that since you died earlier, you'll also respawn earlier.


----------



## oomalikoo

im 0-9 in ranked :'(


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Sigh, I give up guys, people in ranked are just too crap. Was hoping I could get somewhere this season but it just looks like it's a relapse of the last one. I get above 1300 then I just keeping losing from there. Mind you I'm not the one failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What role do you play? Unfortunately at that ELO you're going to have to rely on yourself to carry out. x_x Easiest roles to do that are mid and jungle, IMHO.
> 
> Also, do you solo or duo queue? Duo queuing helps me keep my sanity
Click to expand...

I play anything but most mid. I've been doing well it's just bot that keeps failing. It'll always be the two idiots down there blaming each other cause they think they so pro and then they both end up sucking.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> im 0-9 in ranked :'(


I'm gonna say that's on skills and not luck.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> im 0-9 in ranked :'(


The players only get worse. Not even going to mention my own.


----------



## Ali67219

IMO, I kinda agree with TindaDragon. If you lose that many times in a row, that means its on your skill. Of course, you will lose a couple of games because of trolls and stuff, but some people over exaggerate the trolls, you do not get trolls 9 games in a row...I have carried games where my top lane feeds like 0/5 and a game where my jungler leaves in the first 5 minutes. It depends on your skill and your ability to carry with trolls on your team.


----------



## Samurai707

I'm gonna put this out there and say I call bull on that statement. I've lost many times in a row in previous seasons and I consider myself an above average player... one person cannot solely carry a team if the opposing team is decent. Jungler can be outplayed or countered, bottom gets rolled. Numerous things can happen besides just having trolls on your team that can really screw a single player over who may actually be high ELO worthy.

I'm not gonna say I can't get out of it, because they gave you a free get out of ELO card and that is, indeed, duo queue. But going pure solo, that's just asking for trouble imo.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I'm gonna put this out there and say I call bull on that statement. I've lost many times in a row in previous seasons and I consider myself an above average player... one person cannot solely carry a team if the opposing team is decent. Jungler can be outplayed or countered, bottom gets rolled. Numerous things can happen besides just having trolls on your team that can really screw a single player over who may actually be high ELO worthy.
> I'm not gonna say I can't get out of it, because they gave you a free get out of ELO card and that is, indeed, duo queue. But going pure solo, that's just asking for trouble imo.


There's one solo for every two duos.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm gonna say that's on skills and not luck.


Just gonna say that when I started playing my first 4 games had trolls that threw games we likely would have otherwise won. It's totally possible that he had horrible trolls a few games and got outplayed a few others. The only way to really know if it's skill or luck is to just keep playing.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> There's one solo for every two duos.


I've never read that. Not that I don't believe it, just that I've never read it before.
Good to know though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I picked up Urgot instead of Vayne. She can kiss his...belly

He's so fun to play with. People don't know what to build against him. LOL


----------



## un1b4ll

Playing some games tonight with friends:http://www.twitch.tv/MissPetrai


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I picked up Urgot instead of Vayne. She can kiss his...belly
> He's so fun to play with. People don't know what to build against him. LOL


Cause no one plays him.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Here you are
> http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=9522130#post9522130


You have no idea how badly I was hoping to see nutcracko showing up. I wouldve been soo happy.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> You have no idea how badly I was hoping to see nutcracko showing up. I wouldve been soo happy.


Romeo, art thou mad ?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Romeo, art thou mad ?


iSad


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I've never read that. Not that I don't believe it, just that I've never read it before.
> Good to know though.


I didn't mean it as a statistic, but for every game there can be 4 sane people, and one you would hope to be.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Just picked up a monitor from my garage so I can multi-task while playing LoL. Any tips on running my setup? Would other programs be needed to run fine? Also when I run in windows or borderless mode my mouse still won't switch over to the other monitor.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I've never read that. Not that I don't believe it, just that I've never read it before.
> Good to know though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it as a statistic, but for every game there can be 4 sane people, and one you would hope to be.
Click to expand...

I guess from personal experience I just always notice at least two people complaining at each other, like jungle at top or bottom lane... That just lead me to question it, ya know? Of they were duo one would hope they would actually communicate or something : /
I know I'm always in ventrilo when I Duo... Or skype

Sent from my S3 [blazer rom] on Tapatalk


----------



## Iislsdum

After not playing at all for a week, I played a game last night. I was scared I'd be a bit rusty, and forget to look at the minimap or something simple like that, but I wound up 0/1/24 with Taric. I don't think their Leona was very practised with her champ, so Graves and I steamrolled bot lane, and the Leona eventually AFK'd, leading to a 4v5 victory for us. I feel bad for the other team, whose Leona fed and then AFK'd, but it was a nice way to come back after a week, and being scared I'd screw up.


----------



## Ali67219

I hate being stuck in the 1400s D: I got to 1500 and then dropped and now im lingering around 1400 getting near 1500s sometimes D: I have gold in my profile but I just want to get it back.


----------



## oomalikoo

i guess a teemo going top AD against a nassus is my fault too huh? xD


----------



## Shimme

Oh how I love low elos









I'm playing as Soraka with a Singed, Ez, Galio and Darius - the Ez and Galio jump in the middle of a teamfight to cast their spells (instead of keeping their distance) next to an Amumu with ult Corki, Trynd and a Sona.

"Why you no save us raka?"


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> i guess a teemo going top AD against a nassus is my fault too huh? xD


you should actually crush nasus >.>

especially if you put 2 points in the reduced minion damage mastery, you can just harass him out of the lane.


----------



## efficacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclock Noob*
> 
> Just picked up a monitor from my garage so I can multi-task while playing LoL. Any tips on running my setup? Would other programs be needed to run fine? Also when I run in windows or borderless mode my mouse still won't switch over to the other monitor.


Hi, I run dual monitors. Really depends on what your specs are, although I have an i5 laptop and other programs run just fine (IE. Skype, Spotify, Chrome, etc.) while League is running. When you want to switch to the other monitor, you need to alt+tab or windows+tab out to another program. Also, sometimes your League game may get stuck in between the two monitors, in the bottom right corner of your main monitor. This can be fixed by going to the task manager and re-maximizing the game, although sometimes it goes to my second monitor instead of my first, in which case I have to unplug the second monitor to get all the programs to reset to the main. The easier solution is just not to click on ANY program while the final countdown is running, and wait for the loading screen to come up.

If you have any other problems, feel free to ask (especially if I didn't answer your question ^^







.


----------



## Xonipher

I was playing ARAM and then this started happening. It hasn't happened since that game ended.
http://i.imgur.com/4OwRB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/c85sU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2YEq3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/JU6fi.jpg


----------



## TinDaDragon

4 straight loss today.

AC3 here I come


----------



## Ali67219

what is AC3


----------



## Samurai707

Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xonipher*
> 
> I was playing ARAM and then this started happening. It hasn't happened since that game ended.
> http://i.imgur.com/4OwRB.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/c85sU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/2YEq3.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/JU6fi.jpg


It's probably because of that ugly HUD wall









But seriously... Graphics drivers are updated and everything? Looks like some minecraft like Graphics up in there.


----------



## beezkneez

whats new in league ...im still in the desert ...give me anything?


----------



## Xonipher

Graphics look fine now. Although I've had to revert to an older graphics drive due to horizontal tearing. It was mainly the cube like smoke screen and health packs that I thought looked interesting.









btw what do you mean ugly HUD wall? I can change it?


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> whats new in league ...im still in the desert ...give me anything?


Nothing major as of yet. Big pre-season season 3 changes are coming soon(tm). Changes include jungle buffs, HUD rework, massive item rework/delete/add. The last support for 2012 is coming out soon (Nami, up on PBE now). Massive skin sale is happening in mid-December with some old legacy skins coming back...


----------



## Bastyn99

Sweet Jesus, have you guys seen those League of Legends sculptures of Kat, Tryndamere and Ryze ? Just saw them on SurrenderAt20 and OMG they look so amazingly lifelike!
http://imgur.com/a/Lc26V
http://imgur.com/a/g6BXT
http://imgur.com/a/J4fiQ

You seriously need to take a look, it is truly outrageous...


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Wow, that Kat looks real ..


----------



## Ali67219

Wow those sculptures are pretty amazing


----------



## TinDaDragon

Both CLGs are out


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Both CLGs are out


thank god. atleast for CLG.NA. EU is pretty cool. i'm just happy they are still irrelevant in the tourney scene (NA). it was bad enough they got handed the easiest placement matches / bracket out there.

also, even though TSM lost to blaze, the fact that it was so freaking close (they had a good chance of winning game 1 until one good grab) for both games until the last fight gives me hope for TSM in the future.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezkneez*
> 
> whats new in league ...im still in the desert ...give me anything?


couple new champs, both of which excel in top lane (elise, a shapeshifting melee / rangedAP based spider assassin, and Zed, a melee AD assassin who killed shens father or something).


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> I'm with you. I'm by no means a high ELO player but I had a Morgana mid who said to me and I quote, "Farm isn't important as long as I get my kills". We're all level 30's and have had to play a lot of games to even get to level 30, how is it that so many people are clueless when it comes to the basics of the game?
> I've actually only come back after a near 8 month hiatus because of that sole reason. If one guy is completely useless in this game then you're going to fail as opposed to other multiplayer games where the difference in skill and knowledge is not as important to the outcome of the game.


Exactly..

so bad...

im on and playing if you, or anyone want to hit me up.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> This is why a good sense of humour should be a pre-requisite; I've learned that getting mad doesn't help. Tell them what they did wrong rather than screaming **** NOOB and there is a much higher chance of the person not feeding more, whether or not they are mentally ******ed.


i think i have a good sense of humor.. but, call me crazy, i dont fine it Humorous when i get stuck with terribads, for 90% of my games... Its lost its sparkle.

and i dont really scream at them, they just assume i am.. but in reality i am calmly telling them, they are bad. and suggest other gaming options, like bot games,, or tetris...


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> this.
> feel free to hit me up anytime I'm on. I almost always respond eventually.


Sentcha an invite.

Accept!


----------



## oomalikoo

I LIKE HOW PEOPLE CALL GANKS WITH ONE BAR OF HEALTH, AND HAVEN'T EVEN POKED THE ENEMY AT ALL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkling5499

also, if you're a jungler, you need to gank more than 1 lane. idc if top seems to need it more, he can farm at turret. if bot is permapushed to their turret, its a free 2 kills, and a more fed ADC.


----------



## Overclock Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efficacy*
> 
> Hi, I run dual monitors. Really depends on what your specs are, although I have an i5 laptop and other programs run just fine (IE. Skype, Spotify, Chrome, etc.) while League is running. When you want to switch to the other monitor, you need to alt+tab or windows+tab out to another program. Also, sometimes your League game may get stuck in between the two monitors, in the bottom right corner of your main monitor. This can be fixed by going to the task manager and re-maximizing the game, although sometimes it goes to my second monitor instead of my first, in which case I have to unplug the second monitor to get all the programs to reset to the main. The easier solution is just not to click on ANY program while the final countdown is running, and wait for the loading screen to come up.
> If you have any other problems, feel free to ask (especially if I didn't answer your question ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the input. Only thing I don't like about dual monitors is it's kind of buggy. Things don't work how you want them too. For example if you move Google Chrome to the 2nd monitor and maximize a video then proceed to click on it, it will freeze and you will have to reset it. But unrelated to what we are talking too. Thanks!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I LIKE HOW PEOPLE CALL GANKS WITH ONE BAR OF HEALTH, AND HAVEN'T EVEN POKED THE ENEMY AT ALL.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


right or when someone ganks and there like you didnt help at all, but it's only because your oom and didnt know about the gank untill they were running out of the bush


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I LIKE HOW PEOPLE CALL GANKS WITH ONE BAR OF HEALTH, AND HAVEN'T EVEN POKED THE ENEMY AT ALL.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> right or when someone ganks and there like you didnt help at all, but it's only because your oom and didnt know about the gank untill they were running out of the bush
Click to expand...

Goes for supporting too: both the jungler and the adc badmouthed me (taric) for not stunning the enemy adc even though I had just told them that I'm oom. I Wish people would just admit their own mistakes like I do


----------



## Darkling5499

i always love when junglers gank when you're oom and going back, then die and go "*** why didnt you help?!!"


----------



## oomalikoo

well if u didnt say u were oom its ur fault, but if u did then dont say anything and just laugh at them.


----------



## last-

What's up guys? Just started playing LoL. Don't really have much experience with MOBA games. Played a couple games of HoN before but that's about it.

Any tips for a noob?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> well if u didnt say u were oom its ur fault, but if u did then dont say anything and just laugh at them.


i'm not going to type in chat "hey guys i'm oom".

also, love when i FINALLY get to play shen, beat an olaf in lane, and my adc goes 1-7....


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> well if u didnt say u were oom its ur fault, but if u did then dont say anything and just laugh at them.


It's a lot easier for the team overall (and less time consuming) for the jungler to simply look at the laner's mana bar. It's there for a reason.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> What's up guys? Just started playing LoL. Don't really have much experience with MOBA games. Played a couple games of HoN before but that's about it.
> Any tips for a noob?


Get familiar with the basic concepts of the game if you aren't already
try out each role/lane and pick one you like
be sure to try a lot of free champions until you find a few that fits your play style and the role(s) you like and stick with playing those until you are decent and have the basics nailed
start watching some steams from pro players who explain their moves, this will help you learn a lot of tactics and advanced moves and expand your capabilities

but most importantly, don't let the ragers and trolls get to you and just keep going

and if possible, play with friends who are better than you and can help you


----------



## oomalikoo

how do u stream with xsplit? :|


----------



## Darkling5499

i feel like im being punished for kicking puppies in a past life. i'm crushing my lane, and watching my team feed. even when i gank their lanes and get a kill, they just come right back and kill the teammate i ganked for. its also like the junglers think "oh hey, he got an early kill toplane, that means i dont ever have to gank for him!"


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> how do u stream with xsplit? :|


http://www.xsplit.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=3

read around here, should give you whatcha need.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> right or when someone ganks and there like you didnt help at all, but it's only because your oom and didnt know about the gank untill they were running out of the bush


While we're on the topic of bad ganks: I'd like to help the jungler with his gank. I really would ... But when he says 'Ganking bot', and doesn't get there for the better part of a minute, I'm likely to occupy myself with poking, dodging etc. That's why, when he just comes barrelling out of the river bush a minute later, I can't help. If he'd ping first and give me a couple seconds to get close enough to do some damage, it probably would have resulted in a kill, but he couldn't wait in that bush for three seconds while I got in position. I don't like to blame failed plays on others, as I know there's always something I could have done better, but this is one thing that particularly annoys me.


----------



## Dehatitated

Not going to quote all the posts, but those statues are amazing. If I am low on mana in chat I just type nearly oom and if I'm completely out I just type oom in the chat. If they don't look at my mana bar or the chat it's their own fault. Yeh iv had so many junglers that don't wait for you to be in position or range to cc them then they blame you. I hate it when one lane fails, and the jungler camps the lane it means the enemy team will be able to push lanes, and make plays on other lanes because they know there will be no jungle presence. Then your lane falls behind and it gets worse.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Fnatic OP


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Fnatic OP


inb4 full ad lee sins top...then fail because soaz only did that because of how far ahead he got, while others will force themselves to get items like his instead of being situational.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Teemo sucks.

SHROOM THE DAMN MAP

I feel like a shroom slave


----------



## TinDaDragon

Soaz be feedin...


----------



## beezkneez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Nothing major as of yet. Big pre-season season 3 changes are coming soon(tm). Changes include jungle buffs, HUD rework, massive item rework/delete/add. The last support for 2012 is coming out soon (Nami, up on PBE now). Massive skin sale is happening in mid-December with some old legacy skins coming back...[/quote
> ahhh much needed a new support ...ill be home mid next year cant wait to get into season three ..cant wait to be yelled at in normal games for getting back in touch with the controls ... recently read a article in game informer about how abusive some players are to newbs....i cant wait lol


----------



## Dehatitated

Now this is what I call a carried game. The 3rd death was me running into the uber turret just before the game ended, so 16/2/8







. Nidalee was our support but she went dorans start for ap and ksed everyone. Highest kills, least deaths, most cs. I even got a quadra kill, my first ranked quadra







.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Now this is what I call a carried game. The 3rd death was me running into the uber turret just before the game ended, so 16/2/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nidalee was our support but she went dorans start for ap and ksed everyone. Highest kills, least deaths, most cs. I even got a quadra kill, my first ranked quadra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What a game

almost 40 minutes and only 2 people have over 200 cs

Truly low elo indeed.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What a game
> almost 40 minutes and only 2 people have over 200 cs
> Truly low elo indeed.


You got that right, but laning did end especially early as their amu camped mid so it gave me the safety to hurt the kayle like I did. I always try to get high cs, but so many people that I play with just suck at csing, push the lane or don't care about cs. I was roaming for quite a bit because I won my lane, hard. That's why my cs was pretty low. With no flash she would die teleport back and then have to face the punishment again.


----------



## Darkling5499

the caitlyn probably would have done better if the nid wasn't stealing CS and kills.



finally had 2 good games after an afternoon of "volunteering" to play with the mentally handicapped. regularly the highest CS in the game, which is kind of sad (compared to an ADC for example).


----------



## Dehatitated

I didn't watch bot, but I don't think she csed in laning, she got a lot of cs by farming when we were trying to stop team fights from starting at our mid but she just farmed while we watched our towers die. Then she turns up ksed everything then says she is carrying the game.

Edit because of your edit: Well its not sad to have more cs then the adc, you have a solo farming lane just like adc (being top or mid).


----------



## NoiseTemper

Man, league has to be the crappiest game to install/download. First you download some downloader crap that installs some p2p service crap you then download the setup file through that, which takes forever and is already 3GB+. Then you install the game and then have to go through a heap of patches which is even slower than downloading the setup file. You would think after all these years they would've refined their installation procedure. SIGH.


----------



## hollowtek

i just love nid. god... talk about exotic.


----------



## Darkling5499

we got first blood off of a jungle invade off darius. he still could have easily won the lane, if his jungler had ganked more (or if my jungler had ganked less).

i was enroute to buy as much of a FoN as i could get (had like 2k banked), but they surrendered.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> 
> we got first blood off of a jungle invade off darius. he still could have easily won the lane, if his jungler had ganked more (or if my jungler had ganked less).
> i was enroute to buy as much of a FoN as i could get (had like 2k banked), but they surrendered.


Sunfire is a really cost ineffective item.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Sunfire is a really cost ineffective item.


I get it sometimes on mumu. I tend to be an aura whore with him. Sunfire, Aegis & FH sometimes, his w, guardians, and whatever else lol


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Sunfire is a really cost ineffective item.


if you're getting it as an armor item? yes. i got it for some cheap HP, a little armor, and more pushing power.

also, it's becoming more and more common to get it on top laners for pushing power.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> if you're getting it as an armor item? yes. i got it for some cheap HP, a little armor, and more pushing power.
> also, it's becoming more and more common to get it on top laners for pushing power.


Not on Irelia...


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Not on Irelia...


i was fed and farmed, wanted to try out something new. normally id go boots+3 -> hog -> philo -> sheen/phage - >sheen/phage ->boots2 ->triforce -> FoN/Randuins ->FoN/Randuins -> shurelias ->situational


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i was fed and farmed, wanted to try out something new. normally id go boots+3 -> hog -> philo -> sheen/phage - >sheen/phage ->boots2 ->triforce -> FoN/Randuins ->FoN/Randuins -> shurelias ->situational


randuins is amazing on Irelia. The active makes you a huge threat to enemy carriers (as if you already weren't).

The passive/active of Randuins, the GP5 component, the buildup...... all far, far better than Sunfire.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i was fed and farmed, wanted to try out something new. normally id go boots+3 -> hog -> philo -> sheen/phage - >sheen/phage ->boots2 ->triforce -> FoN/Randuins ->FoN/Randuins -> shurelias ->situational


I don't see a GA :|

It's one of those must get for Irelia if you're stomping/ahead.


----------



## Darkling5499

knew i forgot to put in something.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i just love nid. god... talk about exotic.


Shes good fun, how do you play her? I play her as ad bruiser top for ranked, or so much fun making head shot spears as ap in normal games.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i was fed and farmed, wanted to try out something new. normally id go boots+3 -> hog -> philo -> sheen/phage - >sheen/phage ->boots2 ->triforce -> FoN/Randuins ->FoN/Randuins -> shurelias ->situational


Boots + 3 pots -> HoG -> Phage -> boots2 -> (Wit's End/Ionic Spark ->) Triforce -> GA -> Randuin's usually, Maw/FoN if lots of magical.
That's my usual on the off chance I play Irelia. I run MS quints and haven't really noticed a need for Shure (especially since jungler or supp usually has one). And the build obviously has to change based on team comps: For example a few days back I was 1v2 bot (graves-taric) on premade 5v5's and went cloth+5 -> Philo and boots -> HoG to Randuin's (and then Triforce->GA) (exhaust-flash, 1/21/8). That was AWESOME, I'll try to dig and see if one of my friends had LoL Replay running 'cause that match was wickd







pun intended.
Managed to cs pretty well under the tower and we killed the enemy adc twice and support once thanks to randuin's and exhaust when my jungler ganked the lane. I think I ended the laning phase with 2/1/2 stats (killed enemy jungler once when he was trying to steal our red) and the whole match ended around the 25min mark to surrender after we Aced then because they were sitting on a ward in a bush and our Viktor decided to give them a surprise in the form of a WRE-combo (followed by jungle-jax jumping in). That was epic


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Shes good fun, how do you play her? I play her as ad bruiser top for ranked, or so much fun making head shot spears as ap in normal games.


I've only ever played her as AP in dominion. I really don't have enough time for full SR games.

Now with BFT, her spears are just ridiculous. Not as ridiculous as teemo's shrooms with BFT of course (60% hp with 1 mushroom is by far the most broken thing that ever happened in LoL).

But I do like the fact that 3 well aimed spears will kill most champions now









Most recent game with her there was a super fed Kat, all I did was spear camp her lol. Everytime she had a streak it'd be all "Hollowtek has ended blahblahblah's killing streak!"

But then there are days where like no spears land whatsoever @[email protected]


----------



## Sebofdoom

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/preseason-3-patch-notes

Patch Notes are finally up - I'm really excited about the support items


----------



## oomalikoo

they aint do a god damn thing but make everything harder for no reason. They screwed all the junglers, thanks! First we get blamed for everything under the sun, cant wait to see whats gonna happen when it takes 6 minutes to clear it. Gonna be great collecting welfare since we wont get any damn gold now :|

Runes already provided nothing unless stacked, and they nerfed all of them.


----------



## Gandyman

Sup guys!

IGN : Gandy man can

I own every hero but im best AP mid!

My elo is roughly 1100.

S3 patch now woo hoo







will join the OCN chat channel once servers come back up









GL all with season 3!

P.S. for anyone who didnt watch IPL5 last weekend you may find this amusing









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF1bKMiwYj8


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> I've only ever played her as AP in dominion. I really don't have enough time for full SR games.
> Now with BFT, her spears are just ridiculous. Not as ridiculous as teemo's shrooms with BFT of course (60% hp with 1 mushroom is by far the most broken thing that ever happened in LoL).
> But I do like the fact that 3 well aimed spears will kill most champions now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent game with her there was a super fed Kat, all I did was spear camp her lol. Everytime she had a streak it'd be all "Hollowtek has ended blahblahblah's killing streak!"
> But then there are days where like no spears land whatsoever @[email protected]


I don't know what the BFT is but ok. As you don't have much time to play, I would suggest you try ap nidalee in 3v3, there are so many brushes to use your passive and lots of choke points to piss people of with your w. Because of all the easy Ws and hiding in the jungle it's quite easy to spear the enemies in the lane. It's so much fun when you take two spears to kill their ap, so after one they already have to go heal or be extremely scared.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Sup guys!
> IGN : Gandy man can
> I own every hero but im best AP mid!
> My elo is roughly 1100.
> S3 patch now woo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will join the OCN chat channel once servers come back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL all with season 3!
> P.S. for anyone who didnt watch IPL5 last weekend you may find this amusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF1bKMiwYj8


Nice find, I didn't watch it live because of timezone. The troll face is so random and hilarious it looks like black ops II with a troll face.


----------



## Myrtl

I saw some one else post this and thought you guys might find it interesting as well.

"Just figured I'd share some math regarding base lane gold values pre 35 minutes.
Season 2: 114g per wave, 141g per siege wave, 13g per 10 sec passive.
TOTAL: 324g per minute, or 54g per 10 sec with perfect farm.
Season 3: 105g per wave, 145g per siege wave, 16g per 10 sec passive.
TOTAL: 332.6g per minute, or 55.4g per 10 sec with perfect farm."


----------



## Darkling5499

i can't wait for the new black cleaver


----------



## hollowtek

GASP new yi and morde splash art!

along with brand (uglier) and panth (no difference)


----------



## Bastyn99

sigh, ranked is so hard man. It's not the fact that people are bad and make mistakes, I do that too and I'm not that much better, but they just have such a bad attitude. "Its never my fault, always someone else to blame". All I want, is for people to try their best, don't give up and talk nice. But every single game, almost all of my team rages at everything and spends more energy fighting than playing the game. Why can't they just accept that sometimes people make mistakes and so do they themselves. League of Legends, you are killing my faith in humanity!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> sigh, ranked is so hard man. It's not the fact that people are bad and make mistakes, I do that too and I'm not that much better, but they just have such a bad attitude. "Its never my fault, always someone else to blame". All I want, is for people to try their best, don't give up and talk nice. But every single game, almost all of my team rages at everything and spends more energy fighting than playing the game. Why can't they just accept that sometimes people make mistakes and so do they themselves. League of Legends, you are killing my faith in humanity!


right. I havent played a ranked game yet just becuase i dont want to deal with stupid people. I'm sure it's better once you get to higher elo, but starting off at the bottom is going to blow


----------



## 7714

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> they aint do a god damn thing but make everything harder for no reason. They screwed all the junglers, thanks! First we get blamed for everything under the sun, cant wait to see whats gonna happen when it takes 6 minutes to clear it. Gonna be great collecting welfare since we wont get any damn gold now :|
> Runes already provided nothing unless stacked, and they nerfed all of them.


Jungle will be fine.

I can't wait until I'm able to get on and jungle today!


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> sigh, ranked is so hard man. It's not the fact that people are bad and make mistakes, I do that too and I'm not that much better, but they just have such a bad attitude. "Its never my fault, always someone else to blame". All I want, is for people to try their best, don't give up and talk nice. But every single game, almost all of my team rages at everything and spends more energy fighting than playing the game. Why can't they just accept that sometimes people make mistakes and so do they themselves. League of Legends, you are killing my faith in humanity!


try being someone who mains jungler and support. EVERYTHING is always your fault. not enough wards? your fault. lane is feeding? your fault. enemy jungler destroying your team? your fault.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> try being someone who mains jungler and support. EVERYTHING is always your fault. not enough wards? your fault. lane is feeding? your fault. enemy jungler destroying your team? your fault.


That's not the best one... Teammate initiates 1v5 and you don't follow... your fault!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's not the best one... Teammate initiates 1v5 and you don't follow... your fault!


Your fault for being in the game









I tried Kog maw with hurricane -> IE -> PD today.

Dayummmmmm


----------



## Ali67219

What is hurricane, a new item or something?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> What is hurricane, a new item or something?


Thought of the samt thing, lol. Maybe som Twisted Treeline fancypantsies?

Anyways, I've been losing tons of ranked solo queues lately, lol. Just managed to get myself over 1500 today, now sitting at 1522 or something. Maybe I'll get to 1600 again, like I were before


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> What is hurricane, a new item or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thought of the samt thing, lol. Maybe som Twisted Treeline fancypantsies?
> Anyways, I've been losing tons of ranked solo queues lately, lol. Just managed to get myself over 1500 today, now sitting at 1522 or something. Maybe I'll get to 1600 again, like I were before


It's a new item in S3.

70% attack speed + its passive is 50% of your real dmg attacks 2 other enemies


----------



## Darkling5499

its basically a not-useless tiamat. there's one for melee too iirc.

also, if you missed it, riot made an example of someone to show they aren't soft on pro players when it comes to punishment:

http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/571-iwilldominate-tribunal-permaban-esports-competition-ruling.xhtml


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> its basically a not-useless tiamat. there's one for melee too iirc.
> also, if you missed it, riot made an example of someone to show they aren't soft on pro players when it comes to punishment:
> http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/571-iwilldominate-tribunal-permaban-esports-competition-ruling.xhtml


That's good, even pro players shouldn't be allowed to be terrible players. Ahem froggen DDOS everyone.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> its basically a not-useless tiamat. there's one for melee too iirc.
> also, if you missed it, riot made an example of someone to show they aren't soft on pro players when it comes to punishment:
> http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/571-iwilldominate-tribunal-permaban-esports-competition-ruling.xhtml


When I first saw him in picture, I knew he was a punk.

I was right


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> When I first saw him in picture, I knew he was a punk.
> I was right


He's also in Dignitas. Only good one is scarra.


----------



## Darkling5499

im glad he's gone. they should have made an example out of hotshot, but he brings in too many people to the game, sadly. he was 10x worse than IWD was.

also, it's been decided that i'm horrid at dominion xD


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> im glad he's gone. they should have made an example out of hotshot, but he brings in too many people to the game, sadly. he was 10x worse than IWD was.
> also, it's been decided that i'm horrid at dominion xD


Dom is just capture the flag in 20 minutes









Played with a few platinums in Dom, and they sucked balls at it. Just goes to show it's a whole different ballgame than SR.

current most OP in dom in order from greatest to least:

fizz
fizz
fizz
yorick
morde
teemo


----------



## The Marv Dog

Until my client updates in 10 years, anyone know if there's a bloodrazor replacement?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Dom is just capture the flag in 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played with a few platinums in Dom, and they sucked balls at it. Just goes to show it's a whole different ballgame than SR.
> current most OP in dom in order from greatest to least:
> fizz
> fizz
> fizz
> yorick
> morde
> teemo


Your forgot rammus. Rammus with revive (pre-patch) was simply just a game changer. I would run revive/ghost and just spend the entire game running around the map stealing towers. His ability to cross the map is unmatched. I can forsee him being a royal pain with the new masteries making him almost unkillable while maintaining his agility. Going to try that tonight actually.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Until my client updates in 10 years, anyone know if there's a bloodrazor replacement?


Blade of the Ruined King


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> im glad he's gone. they should have made an example out of hotshot, but he brings in too many people to the game, sadly. he was 10x worse than IWD was.
> also, it's been decided that i'm horrid at dominion xD


Pick Poppy and almost never lose again (it gets boring after a while).


----------



## Ali67219

Honestly i dont like how they are adding new items...The items were fine but now there are so many new ones its hard to choose what to buy. Also the new shop, it takes me forever to find my items which wastes a lot of in game time, this will take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> try being someone who mains jungler and support. EVERYTHING is always your fault. not enough wards? your fault. lane is feeding? your fault. enemy jungler destroying your team? your fault.


I do main jungle and support :S I know that feel bro


----------



## amunrah

Sweet!!! Didn't know it had a LOL club. I play solo top, mid, ADC, Supp and Jungle although I'm not all that good at jungling...what you guys think about the changes RIOT have made?


----------



## Blizlake

Oh wow... Haven't won a single game after the patch, people are acting like douchebags, there are bugs everywhere and the shop pretty much sucks. How can a single patch turn the whole game from good to unbearable?

edit: oh and don't even think about playing normals... Junglers dying everywhere.


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh wow... Haven't won a single game after the patch, people are acting like douchebags, there are bugs everywhere and the shop pretty much sucks. How can a single patch turn the whole game from good to unbearable?
> edit: oh and don't even think about playing normals... Junglers dying everywhere.


lool! it's normal, t'ill ppl get used to the new things you will lose a lot of games







going to try now here on EUW


----------



## Magariz

My biggest complaint is that they moved the armor and magic resist further into the tree. A pretty big hit especialy to junglers as that helped provide them the ability to survive. Then they went and made the jungle harder. Don't think they really thought out the "big picture" on that.


----------



## TFL Replica

At least people will stop calling the game League of Junglers.


----------



## Ddreder

Hey guys i thought i would ask this question here. I usually jungle amumu and they took out a major part of my build! ill miss you heart o gold! lol anyways i have been trying to figure out a replacement and i was wondering if anyone else has figured any good ones out? i also use it in all of my support builds so i am really screwed.. but yea any opinions i would love to hear!









Also i have not yet played a game with the new patch.. i am a little afraid but tonight im givin it a shot!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Hey guys i thought i would ask this question here. I usually jungle amumu and they took out a major part of my build! ill miss you heart o gold! lol anyways i have been trying to figure out a replacement and i was wondering if anyone else has figured any good ones out? i also use it in all of my support builds so i am really screwed.. but yea any opinions i would love to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have not yet played a game with the new patch.. i am a little afraid but tonight im givin it a shot!


lack of magic resist in the game. try going ap build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OkanG

+1 on the too many new items thing. I usually just go for the regular build, and if the item I want doesn't exist anymore, I just look for replacements. Many of the new items are quite similar to the old ones, or the ones removed, so it shouldn't be THAT hard to buy items. Just a bit afterwhelming the first couple of days, I guess


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Hey guys i thought i would ask this question here. I usually jungle amumu and they took out a major part of my build! ill miss you heart o gold! lol anyways i have been trying to figure out a replacement and i was wondering if anyone else has figured any good ones out? i also use it in all of my support builds so i am really screwed.. but yea any opinions i would love to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i have not yet played a game with the new patch.. i am a little afraid but tonight im givin it a shot!


I would just get a philo stone because im not sure if it was like thid before too but a philo stone gives more gold than a kages.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I would just get a philo stone because im not sure if it was like thid before too but a philo stone gives more gold than a kages.


I usually do. Thats i start with a philo then boots then the HoG. i dont know if i necessarily need the gold gen since i think the jungle camps give more gold now? idk i guess ill see tonight.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amunrah*
> 
> Sweet!!! Didn't know it had a LOL club. I play solo top, mid, ADC, Supp and Jungle although I'm not all that good at jungling...what you guys think about the changes RIOT have made?


New patch= new meta: blackfire cleavertorch for hybrids. Black cleaver stacking for ad carries.

stack those cleavers before they're nerfed asap! lol

2 cleavers = 60% reduction+30 armor pen+more armor pen from masteries and runes = 0 armor for tank. 1v1 fed-darius got bursted in 3 hits.


----------



## Darkling5499

i enjoy the fact that the sightstone gives you as much GP10 as a HoG, and a ruby sightstone gives you more GP10 than a HoG, both giving health as well (assuming you put the max amount of wards down every 3min).

as a tank or bruiser, i find the lack of magic resist in the game now disturbing. their reasoning behind taking out FoN was just ******ed. now i HAVE to build a visage, regardless of whether or not i need the healing bonus.

also, locodoco no longer on CLG lololol


----------



## WALSRU

Just looked at the new Season 3 items and I'm actually flat out pissed at the shameless Dota 2 ripoffs. Bottle, Battle Fury, Quelling Blade, etc.


Spoiler: useless rant



I know I'm not alone in this but some people's bias won't let them see it. I'm really done taking LoL designers seriously, they're flat out plagiarists.

Speaking of bias I played LoL for 2 years and only picked up Dota a month ago. So I would have a definitely LoL bias, spent so many hours having fun with that game. Then I started doing research about when certain heroes/champs were released along with the history of the creator's fallout from Dota 1. Now I know why so many LoL champs feel stale and recycle each other's moveset, they can't hardly come up with an original champ design/mechanic unless it's ripped right from Dota.

Well I hope everyone has fun with Season 3, aka DOTA light. I really do hope it changes the meta, the lack of variation in LoL is one of the biggest reasons I got bored enough to try another game. I'm sure I'll stop in to check it out from time to time. No hate, just opinions.


----------



## Darkling5499

go to DOTA then. you'll come back after you realize that DOTA has a more toxic community than HoN, which is saying something.

anyways, all MOBA games are DOTA ripoffs. it's only natural some of the items are extremely close as well. heck, LoL was made by DOTA fans/pros.

quelling blade i'm guessing you're trying to compare to the new machete? they are sort of similar, but it's still a stretch.

battle fury has been in the game (as tiamat) forever. they just made an upgrade so its not useless anymore outside of malphite.

bottle i agree is a blatent ripoff.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Just looked at the new Season 3 items and I'm actually flat out pissed at the shameless Dota 2 ripoffs. Bottle, Battle Fury, Quelling Blade, etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: useless rant
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not alone in this but some people's bias won't let them see it. I'm really done taking LoL designers seriously, they're flat out plagiarists.
> 
> Speaking of bias I played LoL for 2 years and only picked up Dota a month ago. So I would have a definitely LoL bias, spent so many hours having fun with that game. Then I started doing research about when certain heroes/champs were released along with the history of the creator's fallout from Dota 1. Now I know why so many LoL champs feel stale and recycle each other's moveset, they can't hardly come up with an original champ design/mechanic unless it's ripped right from Dota.
> 
> Well I hope everyone has fun with Season 3, aka DOTA light. I really do hope it changes the meta, the lack of variation in LoL is one of the biggest reasons I got bored enough to try another game. I'm sure I'll stop in to check it out from time to time. No hate, just opinions.


I agree that there are resemblances and that Dota champs are way more unique than LoL champs, but I don't know about those items... I mean there's only so much you can do items wise, and for example cleave has been in the game for as long as I can remember (tiamat). Quelling blade and Hunter's machete aren't that similar either since machete doesn't deal extra damage to creeps. You're bound to have similarities since the games are so similar. Not saying that peeps at Riot didn't look at Dota and think "that's what we need", but it's not like they flat out copied the items.

Now that you mentioned dota though, maybe I'll play dota2 for a few weeks 'till the dust has settled and everyone's a bit more comfortable with the new stuff.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i enjoy the fact that the sightstone gives you as much GP10 as a HoG, and a ruby sightstone gives you more GP10 than a HoG, both giving health as well (assuming you put the max amount of wards down every 3min).
> as a tank or bruiser, i find the lack of magic resist in the game now disturbing. their reasoning behind taking out FoN was just ******ed. now i HAVE to build a visage, regardless of whether or not i need the healing bonus.
> also, locodoco no longer on CLG lololol


Dunno why you're laughing, he stated in an interview a while back that he wanted to go home because Korean teams are more skilled and he was only sticking around because he didn't want to leave before IPL 5.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Dunno why you're laughing, he stated in an interview a while back that he wanted to go home because Korean teams are more skilled and he was only sticking around because he didn't want to leave before IPL 5.


i'm not laughing at him, i'm laughing at CLG.

i'm also laughing because he stated earlier in an interview that he turned down offers from korean teams to play with CLG.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm not laughing at him, i'm laughing at CLG.
> i'm also laughing because he stated earlier in an interview that he turned down offers from korean teams to play with CLG.


Yeah he did because at the time he wanted to spend some time away from Korea.
My bad, thought you were laughing at him and didn't get it.


----------



## WALSRU

I come from the competitive Fighting Game community, doesn't get any rougher around the edges than that. Like I said, just my feeling, I had tons of fun playing _and_ watching professional LoL. I don't blame anyone for sticking with it, but personally I've just clicked with several Dota champs.

League ain't got a drunk panda


----------



## Darkling5499

just tried the cleaver thing btw. it doesnt stack, it just basically gives you 4 stacks on your first hit.


----------



## Darkling5499

at most i would build two for the stats and quicker debuff stacking, but other than that, no reason to. im guessing the passive not being unique was on purpose, since more than 1 is really a waste. just builld a PD and a BT, and you'll have much more damage than just 3 cleavers.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I come from the competitive Fighting Game community, doesn't get any rougher around the edges than that. Like I said, just my feeling, I had tons of fun playing _and_ watching professional LoL. I don't blame anyone for sticking with it, but personally I've just clicked with several Dota champs.
> 
> League ain't got a drunk panda


I come from there too. what's funny is that fgc is actually all nice people, but that's probably cause it's always your own fault.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WALSRU

Yeah you don't have the luxury of blaming other people for bad games, but all the same you have to have thick skin for the taunting lol


----------



## Darkling5499

yeah man that infinite combo i did to you the entire match shows how much better i am at this game than you noob lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## WALSRU

You clearly play at a high level in fighting games.

Let me give you all of my opinions about painting, no I don't paint but I watched the Bob Ross show this one time


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You clearly play at a high level in fighting games.
> Let me give you all of my opinions about painting, no I don't paint but I watched the Bob Ross show this one time


edit / different debate for a different place.

also, just saw this in a thread about how LoL is the most played PC game in the world:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2 will trash it.


hows that going?


----------



## WALSRU

Dota 2 international championships reached 1.5mil total viewers (not simultaneous) and it's still a "closed beta". Also, all fanboi-isms aside, you really should check out some of the finals. They were hype as hell.

Na'Vi Compilation

I digress, back to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## OkanG

14/3/22 Lux in a ranked. Sitting at 1537 now. It was a 60+ minutes game, really exciting!


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Dota 2 international championships reached 1.5mil total viewers (not simultaneous) and it's still a "closed beta". Also, all fanboi-isms aside, you really should check out some of the finals. They were hype as hell.
> Na'Vi Compilation
> I digress, back to your regularly scheduled programming


i've watched a few. the only thing that separates it from LoL for me is the casting, DOTA definitely has better casters. if tasteless and artosis would come over from SC2 to LoL it would be amazing.

the season 2 LoL championship got 8.2mil unique views.

and honestly, DOTA isn't closed. at all. if you can easily get an "invite" or a "key", it's not closed. hell, the fact that people can get 10-20 keys (and i mean regular people, not streamers / casters / etc for them to give away) is hilarious. i keep getting keys from valve. despite the fact that i already have the game.


----------



## WALSRU

See you in a year then, we'll see how these my predictions go


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> yeah man that infinite combo i did to you the entire match shows how much better i am at this game than you noob lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololol


no one does that.


----------



## Dehatitated

All I'm saying about the update is, so far I have played one game of support and that is really weird and has put a huge emphasis on rushing an oracle. With the ward giving item there are significantly more wards to clear for more money. But I was with mr suicide graves and so bot lost hard, he didn't talk or even ping he would just dash into Caitlin sona as me soraka was nowhere near by. I will not be playing ranked for a week, so I can get used to the HUD and item changes.

EDIT: For anyone who hasn't seen it, here is what the nocturne skin is going to look like, it's pretty cool.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=mhee&v=tIrnTbqgtAQ


----------



## Darkling5499

i hate the people in this game sometimes. so i say my usual "pref top", 2nd pick so i get it. i pick zed, then go on to masteries. i finish just as the champ select ends. goes to loading screen, i notice our team is hecarim, zed, caitlyn, taric, lulu (in that pick order). they say "oh, you're a mid champ" and so we then have a full AD team and proceed to get crushed.

who, assuming you aren't a total ******, assumes that the zed pick from the person saying he's going top, is going to go mid?


----------



## TinDaDragon

I hate playing with friends. They know what role I'm good at and intentionally locks it in.

Jesus


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I hate playing with friends. They know what role I'm good at and intentionally locks it in.
> Jesus


That sucks, atleast my friends are nice, and ask what role I would like since I mostly solo top/ jungling.


----------



## Darkling5499

all of my friends hate support, so i can play it any time i want xD


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> That sucks, atleast my friends are nice, and ask what role I would like since I mostly solo top/ jungling.


They're nice, but they just want to be an ass when playing with me. lol

Anyways, I tried soloing baron with J4 today w/o smite.

SUCCESS!

Tiamat Upgrade + Merc + TF + Black Cleaver + LW

So OP


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh wow... Haven't won a single game after the patch, people are acting like douchebags, there are bugs everywhere and the shop pretty much sucks. How can a single patch turn the whole game from good to unbearable?
> edit: oh and don't even think about playing normals... Junglers dying everywhere.


*LEL*

Anyway, I think of the changes as a change for the better. Reminds me of me switching from windows 7 to 8; taking time to get used to but in the long run it's definitely better than the old shop. The new items avoid the repetitiveness of many games.

As a mid playing... Fizz for example. My build would pretty much stay the Same. Sorcerers, Lich's Bane, Rabadons, Rylais, GA, Zhonya's. All good fun but pretty repetitive... might have an abyssal scepter in there if I'm getting served mid but not much change.

But after the changes I can swap out boots depending on what the late-game composition is like, I can take Liandry's Torment against that insane-HP Cho'gath/Voli/Mundo, Twin Shadow's if the enemy team is vulnerable to the soft CC or to catch that pesky teemo.

Quite a few changes and though the new item shop is taking some times to get used to and navigating it is somewhat difficult, I believe that the changes were for the better


----------



## Darkling5499

liandrys is now a must built on singed, that and rylais. before, it was ROA and maybe rylais if you were fed.

its turning him into an AP bruiser rather than a tank, especially with FoN gone (although with visage, his ulti is nice).

just played a game with me on singed top, mumu jungle, ori mid, ez / raka bot. amumu went full tank, i went liandrys into bulwark w/ ninja tabi. i did tons of damage, and the jax i was laning against couldnt touch me


----------



## Ali67219

So, which skin should I buy? Officer Caitlyn or Arctic Warfare Caitlyn? I cant decide and I need help


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> So, which skin should I buy? Officer Caitlyn or Arctic Warfare Caitlyn? I cant decide and I need help


I think resistance is better.

But if you were to choose, I'd say Officer.


----------



## Ali67219

I really hate how badly they messed up league now...First of all, if you dont pick a top tier jungle clearer like shyvanna or something, you will fail really hard in jungle. Also, the items...don't even get me started on how imbalanced some of them are...I think they should've left league the way it was and just came out with new champions (which are usually imbalanced when they first come out but that doesnt effect the game as much because they can be banned) With items, what can you do if the other team builds some op items and your teammates do not want to build it and then we get wrecked...


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> So, which skin should I buy? Officer Caitlyn or Arctic Warfare Caitlyn? I cant decide and I need help


I would say officer caitlyn, if you have a friend that is support then they can grab the longhorn alistar skin, so you two can both be cowboys (cowgirl caitlyn).


----------



## hollowtek

haha the new dominion meta is:

riven+3 black cleavers, brutalizer, ghostblade, and boots of your liking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> at most i would build two for the stats and quicker debuff stacking, but other than that, no reason to. im guessing the passive not being unique was on purpose, since more than 1 is really a waste. just builld a PD and a BT, and you'll have much more damage than just 3 cleavers.


look again, at least before it's nerfed to the floor.

remember, the base 15 armor redunktion is GLOBAL.
1 person with 3 cleavers: *15+15+15=45.*
Now let's say everyone on your team has a black cleaver, plus your three.
*45+15+15+15+15=105* armor redunktion.

Mind you this is before your instant 30% redunktion cleaver procs.

Add on to that ANY masteries and runes you have for armor penetration.
Essentially, every hit to someone *>/=105* armor is true damage.

Now test this on someone menacingly tanky...
Take a close look at their armor!

If I can burst down Darius/Malphite/Jax/You name it in 3 hits with Riven and Kha'Zix, something is hilariously wrong









vayne's passive... only free

Should also be noted this setup only works on AD burst champs.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> haha the new dominion meta is:
> 
> riven+3 black cleavers, brutalizer, ghostblade, and boots of your liking.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> at most i would build two for the stats and quicker debuff stacking, but other than that, no reason to. im guessing the passive not being unique was on purpose, since more than 1 is really a waste. just builld a PD and a BT, and you'll have much more damage than just 3 cleavers.
> 
> 
> 
> look again, at least before it's nerfed to the floor.
> 
> remember, the base 15 armor redunktion is GLOBAL.
> 1 person with 3 cleavers: *15+15+15=45.*
> Now let's say everyone on your team has a black cleaver, plus your three.
> *45+15+15+15+15=105* armor redunktion.
> 
> Mind you this is before your instant 30% redunktion cleaver procs.
> 
> Add on to that ANY masteries and runes you have for armor penetration.
> Essentially, every hit to someone *>/=105* armor is true damage.
> 
> Now test this on someone menacingly tanky...
> Take a close look at their armor!
> 
> If I can burst down Darius/Malphite/Jax/You name it in 3 hits with Riven and Kha'Zix, something is hilariously wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vayne's passive... only free
> 
> Should also be noted this setup only works on AD burst champs.
Click to expand...

Too many Teeto-shrooms or something?









1st off, the 15 flat armor reduction ISN'T global. WTH?!? The old one had 15 armor reduction, the new one has 7.5%(?) armor reduction per hit. The passive is capped at 4 so all you gain from stacking BC is the stats and the fact that you can apply the passive faster, even though Riven already applies the full passive in a very short period of time with her Q, W and autos.
If everyone in your team has a BC, you're probably playing around 200elo. No kidding.

There's no way you could burst down any champ down in 3 hits as Riven, no matter what items you have. Anyone who doesn't stack armor against Riven is doing it wrong since she has ridiculous AD ratios on her skills and with her ult she can finish people off VERY fast.

The new BC is a blessing though since now you can actually upgrade your Brutalizer into something remotely useful, even though I still prefer LW on Riven damage wise since you'll get the max armor pen with every attack instead of 5th attack on BC (and let's be honest here, 5th attack on Riven usually means that the target is already way under 50% hp which means that it's almost Wind Slash -time).
BC is good if you have lots of AD champs in your team, and no one else has it.

Boots+3 -> (Dorans) -> Brutalizer -> BT/Hydra -> GA/Health -> LW/BC -> BT/Hydra/GA/Health
That's my basic build and Riven has been my fav champ since I started playing the game. Masteries obviously 21/9/0 (or maybe up to the new block mastery on defence tree, will have to do some research on it).

TL;DR What have you been smoking?

PS. forgot to add this, you REALLY need to find out the difference between Armor penetration and reduction.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Too many Teeto-shrooms or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st off, the 15 flat armor reduction ISN'T global. WTH?!? The old one had 15 armor reduction, the new one has 7.5%(?) armor reduction per hit. The passive is capped at 4 so all you gain from stacking BC is the stats and the fact that you can apply the passive faster, even though Riven already applies the full passive in a very short period of time with her Q, W and autos.
> If everyone in your team has a BC, you're probably playing around 200elo. No kidding.
> There's no way you could burst down any champ down in 3 hits as Riven, no matter what items you have. Anyone who doesn't stack armor against Riven is doing it wrong since she has ridiculous AD ratios on her skills and with her ult she can finish people off VERY fast.
> The new BC is a blessing though since now you can actually upgrade your Brutalizer into something remotely useful, even though I still prefer LW on Riven damage wise since you'll get the max armor pen with every attack instead of 5th attack on BC (and let's be honest here, 5th attack on Riven usually means that the target is already way under 50% hp which means that it's almost Wind Slash -time).
> BC is good if you have lots of AD champs in your team, and no one else has it.
> Boots+3 -> (Dorans) -> Brutalizer -> BT/Hydra -> GA/Health -> LW/BC -> BT/Hydra/GA/Health
> That's my basic build and Riven has been my fav champ since I started playing the game. Masteries obviously 21/9/0 (or maybe up to the new block mastery on defence tree, will have to do some research on it).
> TL;DR What have you been smoking?
> PS. forgot to add this, you REALLY need to find out the difference between Armor penetration and reduction.


http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2869703
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2152948
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2864057
here you go

Also look up posts from Sauron. Riot knows about this and it was intentional at first until they realized the epic scale of OP BC's were causing. trust me, taking 95% of teemo's hp with 1 Q is pretty funny.

I won't stoop to your level, but when you kill a fully fed darius with 3 hits, something is seriously wrong.

finally, learn to do some research my friend.


----------



## Crunkles

What's up ladies? Long time no see. Been on a break from LoL and curious what's new and how you guys like the changes. Too lazy to read patch notes right now, and can't get to the site at work anyways haha. Well back to actually doing work. Oh yeah, anyone playing Black Ops 2 for 360? If so PM me and maybe we can play sometime


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2869703
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2152948
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2864057
> here you go
> 
> Also look up posts from Sauron. Riot knows about this and it was intentional at first until they realized the epic scale of OP BC's were causing. trust me, taking 95% of teemo's hp with 1 Q is pretty funny.
> 
> I won't stoop to your level, but when you kill a fully fed darius with 3 hits, something is seriously wrong.
> 
> finally, learn to do some research my friend.


I still don't get what you mean. The debuffs don't stack, the stats are ok. How do you take 95% of teeto's hp with 1 Q?


----------



## ejb222

Just played last night with all the new changes....WHOA was I surprised when I played a ranked game as Irelia top and realized half my items were missing. I used to start with boots then build Heart of Gold for laning sustain and the add gold. But no more Heart of Gold. And I see they removed Madreds Bloodrazor too...
Anyone here have any suggestions on a New Irelia Top Build with the new items? Also...what do you use for Masteries? I feel I can go either 21/9/0 more of a tank masteries...but with the new Mastery set I'm now conflicted even more.
Curious as to others thoughts
Thanks


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Just played last night with all the new changes....WHOA was I surprised when I played a ranked game as Irelia top and realized half my items were missing. I used to start with boots then build Heart of Gold for laning sustain and the add gold. But no more Heart of Gold. And I see they removed Madreds Bloodrazor too...
> Anyone here have any suggestions on a New Irelia Top Build with the new items? Also...what do you use for Masteries? I feel I can go either 21/9/0 more of a tank masteries...but with the new Mastery set I'm now conflicted even more.
> Curious as to others thoughts
> Thanks


Ya i hate how they took out a lot of items that were part of main builds. Im not sure about a new build for anyone, let alone irelia.


----------



## Ddreder

So i played my firts games last night and i must say.. Amumu is still OP as crap lol. I just ignored the HoG in my build and just moved on to the next item and it didnt phase me at all! i won 2 out of 3 games last night which i though was pretty good since i dont take change well..









Also i noticed that teemo is still pretty stronk with his AP BS.. but thats about it i think


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> So i played my firts games last night and i must say.. Amumu is still OP as crap lol. I just ignored the HoG in my build and just moved on to the next item and it didnt phase me at all! i won 2 out of 3 games last night which i though was pretty good since i dont take change well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i noticed that teemo is still pretty stronk with his AP BS.. but thats about it i think


Whenever i play teemo, i beat any champion top, i think its just me because i main adc and he is like one.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Also i noticed that teemo is still pretty stronk with his AP BS.. but thats about it i think


I hated people that played Teemo as a pure AP... Now I hate that I can't hate people for playing Teemo that way







.


----------



## andyroo89

Ermagerd shaco gets a new skin and its only for Korean players.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ermagerd shaco gets a new skin and its only for Korean players.


we'll get it in about a year, just like winged hussar xin (which was originally polish client only).

also, AP teemo (building AS boots over Mpen) is insane right now with that spellsword mastery. liandrys is pretty amazing on him as well. if he gets it before the end of the laning phase, you're going to lose your lane simply because of how much he can chunk you every time he AA's you. if he builds a rylais or you step on a shroom, you basically have to go back to base or the next time his Q is off CD you're going to die (for those that don't know, liandrys does 5% of your HP over 3 seconds when you take spell damage, doubled if you are slowed, and halved if its an AoE spell, so the shroom slow + a Q = 10% of your HP)


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> I still don't get what you mean. The debuffs don't stack, the stats are ok. How do you take 95% of teeto's hp with 1 Q?


this is what i mean...


----------



## Darkling5499

i love how that guy is saying zed doesn't have burst.

zed has some of the best burst in the game right now, especially with a cleaver. now, he DID build a maw and a mallet, so his damage is lacking.


----------



## hollowtek

the one thing i hate more than anything in this game are people who intentionally lock in skill shot heroes.... and always miss.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> the one thing i hate more than anything in this game are people who intentionally lock in skill shot heroes.... and always miss.


some people just have off days. i play a ton of skillshot champs (amumu, leona, cho, etc) and there are some days i can hit the shots with my monitor turned off, and other days where i can't hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> some people just have off days. i play a ton of skillshot champs (amumu, leona, cho, etc) and there are some days i can hit the shots with my monitor turned off, and other days where i can't hit the broad side of a barn.


Seconded.

Sometimes as a Fizz I'll absolutely shart on anyone mid regardless of champ, other times I'll lose to a petty lux/brand. I think that sleep deprivation, intoxication and power of will a.k.a 'Can I be bothered to try' all play a major part.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Very fun game. Hurricane surprised me with how useful it is outside of farming.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Dat farm...

But why hurricane on Ez? Were you just experimenting?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dat farm...
> But why hurricane on Ez? Were you just experimenting?


Yup. Still trying to find out what's decent and what isn't. It's not half bad in team fights either (Grouped up can hit 3 people at once is always nice). Made farm so much easier that's for sure. Can clear lanes extremely fast with it. It's more situational in my opinion, but it's very nice on ez especially when he's got 5 stacks of his passive buff. I probably will use it every once in a blue moon for fun.


----------



## Darkling5499

i'm more surprised teemo got a hurrican over liandrys.


----------



## Ali67219

One item that i think is very strong is the item that builds from a qss and bfsword, not too sure what it is called. It is even better than qss because you can upgrade more for an extra 60 dmg i think. It is very strong against ashe or someone like that, especially now on adc.


----------



## oomalikoo

idk how people are defending this patch, they have destroyed junglers. IF you're a jungler and playing with good last hitters, u are gonna be so gold starved. Another thing, i played bruisers before the patch but now idk *** to build man. None of the magic resist or ad resist do anything.


----------



## Blizlake

Now that I tried a few games of BC stacking, here's what I think:
1) Not worth on Riven. It's expensive and while it's decent, it's not better than building BT/Hydra and GA/Warmog. 1 or 2 is fine, more is just waste IMO.
2) It's definitely OP on someone like Talon (or any other AD assassin). You get a bit of survivability with huge amounts of burst damage. Boots, LW and 4 Cleavers on Talon actually kills enemy AD-carries with (E)QW combo without breaking a sweat. Got a quadra by adding my ult to the burst...

Maybe it should get a small nerf or smth... Maybe not have the flat arp stack on multiple BCs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> One item that i think is very strong is the item that builds from a qss and bfsword, not too sure what it is called. It is even better than qss because you can upgrade more for an extra 60 dmg i think. It is very strong against ashe or someone like that, especially now on adc.


That item just cockblocked me the most beautiful Ashe ult I've ever landed. It's def a strong item and DoubleLift probably jizzed his pants when he saw it, considering that he's probably responsible for half of the QSS's bought even before the patch.


----------



## hollowtek

it really depends what map you're playing I guess. BC's are overwhelmingly OP in dominion. the most you'll ever need (or usually can afford) is 3. The reason being is simply because usually as least 2 of your teammates has one as well.

on a side note, the new masteries synergize with fizz so well! you really don't even need any s3 items besides BFT. Still Tier 1, imo.

the new DFG was literally built for mordekaiser. instant 15% max+34% from ult+20% damage amplification... It's almost sickening! Tier 1/cheesecake for sure...
then add on to that the BFT... +3.5% max health over 3 seconds (nerf is already live as of last patch, tooltips still haven't been updated).
I think this was purposely designed to guarantee mordekaiser a ghost 75% of the time. It was too inconsistent before. Going against yorick- yorick ALWAYS had the upper hand. This slightly evens that out.

Dominion Tiers:

Abomination Tier: _Absolute filth. Spits on you. Litters yordel poop all over the map. You may become severely crippled if either happens to you._
Teemo

Transcendental Tier: _as of this patch. The sheer ubiquity of these beings in your team is almost guaranteed win._
Kha'zix - no counters
Rengar - no counters
Yorick - no counters

Enlightened Tier: _Winning the game against these champions requires a transcendental being_
Jayce - no counters
Pantheon
Talon
Kassadin

Cheescake Tier: _Because you get your cake too.._
Mordekaiser
Riven
Poppy
Wukong
Fizz

That's all for now


----------



## The Marv Dog

Could you briefly show me how you build Teemo? I didn't use him much before the patch and after I find him fun but it's more guesses than knowledge of how to use him. I just don't know whether I'm going for attack speed to proc the %AP on hit from Malady & the mastery with the Torment item or going very high AP blah blah.

Other champs I find pretty easy to build but teemo seems so versatile I don't know where to start!


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Could you briefly show me how you build Teemo? I didn't use him much before the patch and after I find him fun but it's more guesses than knowledge of how to use him. I just don't know whether I'm going for attack speed to proc the %AP on hit from Malady & the mastery with the Torment item or going very high AP blah blah.
> Other champs I find pretty easy to build but teemo seems so versatile I don't know where to start!


When I play teemo, I would say my core item is a frozen mallet, but get a malady before so you are not super weak because the mallet is pretty expensive. I would also go for an ionic spark or a madreds


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Marv Dog*
> 
> Could you briefly show me how you build Teemo? I didn't use him much before the patch and after I find him fun but it's more guesses than knowledge of how to use him. I just don't know whether I'm going for attack speed to proc the %AP on hit from Malady & the mastery with the Torment item or going very high AP blah blah.
> Other champs I find pretty easy to build but teemo seems so versatile I don't know where to start!
> 
> 
> 
> When I play teemo, I would say my core item is a frozen mallet, but get a malady before so you are not super weak because the mallet is pretty expensive. I would also go for an ionic spark or a madreds
Click to expand...

bad build. go madly, liandrys torment, and then stack ap. if you shroom everything you can kill in two shrooms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> When I play teemo, I would say my core item is a frozen mallet, but get a malady before so you are not super weak because the mallet is pretty expensive. I would also go for an ionic spark or a madreds


Ionic Spark and Madreds are both removed from the game. The madreds was not very cost efficient anyways, but I don't know how the new items are.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ionic Spark and Madreds are both removed from the game. The madreds was not very cost efficient anyways, but I don't know how the new items are.


Blade of the Ruined King is the new Bloodrazor

Shiv is the new Ionic Spark.


----------



## Secretninja

I can't keep up with everyone and the new items, I called the old ones things like doubleswords, blue dagger, red sword, spikey sword. Now I have to learn all new names.


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secretninja*
> 
> I can't keep up with everyone and the new items, I called the old ones things like doubleswords, blue dagger, red sword, spikey sword. Now I have to learn all new names.


I have no idea how on earth you can play without knowing the item names xD. I can name any item given the image and give you pretty much the exact stats of each. Not studied them much but I'm lvl 30 with 700 wins and It just happens if you don't just stick to one role. I find it more practical to say 'Buying pd to chase' instead of 'Red crossed Swords' or whatever, but that's just me.


----------



## WALSRU

AD is getting out of control, I'm going to buy a spikey-sweater-vest


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> AD is getting out of control, I'm going to buy a spikey-sweater-vest


You mean the shield looking thingy with the yellow and blue circles for the team right?

Or maybe the other shield where you press something and it splashes water on the ground and slow?

Or maybe the yellow/brown boots?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> AD is getting out of control, I'm going to buy a spikey-sweater-vest


LOL


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> AD is getting out of control, I'm going to buy a spikey-sweater-vest


777 Posts - We have a Winrar!


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> idk how people are defending this patch, they have destroyed junglers. IF you're a jungler and playing with good last hitters, u are gonna be so gold starved. Another thing, i played bruisers before the patch but now idk *** to build man. None of the magic resist or ad resist do anything.


the jungle really hasn't changed much, at all, in terms of clearing. if anything it's faster for most single-target junglers, and about the same for AoE junglers. the passive gold change helps out a LOT, as does buying a sightstone (if you go for a spirit stone build over lantern). The only real change is that junglers HAVE to gank now, you can't just sit in the jungle as shyvanna and farm until the laning phase is over.

the BF sword + QSS item is amazing for most tanky bruisers. i made it on darius the other day and it was an amazing mix of damage and resists, nevermind the amazing activate that clears all debuffs (like slows!) and gives you a speed boost (if you're melee).


----------



## The Marv Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> the jungle really hasn't changed much, at all, in terms of clearing. if anything it's faster for most single-target junglers, and about the same for AoE junglers. the passive gold change helps out a LOT, as does buying a sightstone (if you go for a spirit stone build over lantern). The only real change is that junglers HAVE to gank now, you can't just sit in the jungle as shyvanna and farm until the laning phase is over.
> the BF sword + QSS item is amazing for most tanky bruisers. i made it on darius the other day and it was an amazing mix of damage and resists, nevermind the amazing activate that clears all debuffs (like slows!) and gives you a speed boost (if you're melee).


Could you please explain why you can't just sit in the jungle anymore? I never did unless I was Warwick with all of my teams lanes pushed as he's useless until level 6, but I don't understand why you can't not gank


----------



## hollowtek

my first video!

Killing people in under 3 hits lol.


----------



## Ali67219

The only problem i have with ap teemo is his tem fight ability. He becmes one of the worst team fighters ever. He has blind and thats it, his shrooms have so litle range, you can hit only the tanks but ad you have aloooot more sustain damage.


----------



## Zackcy

Just got a new mechanical keyboard, the sound it makes when I type....... oh my.

Also, Jarvan #1 Solo queue carry champ.


----------



## WALSRU

Getting really sick of Diana...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Just got a new mechanical keyboard, the sound it makes when I type....... oh my.
> Also, Jarvan #1 Solo queue carry champ.


I'm about to get mine

SO EXCITED


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm about to get mine
> SO EXCITED


seriously jelly









wife won't lemme have one.

i have a uber-calculator at work with mechanical keys though lol. feels pretty awesome. perks of auditing... haha


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> seriously jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife won't lemme have one.
> i have a uber-calculator at work with mechanical keys though lol. feels pretty awesome. perks of auditing... haha


Why?

You can get one on here for $50. Almost new


----------



## Bastyn99

MechBoards are awesome, but yes they do make a bit of noise when you first get them.

Just saw the next champ, Vi, the Piltover Enforcer. Gonna go try her out on the PBE. She looks awesome.

Surrenderat20 really is a great site for LoL news, if you do like reddit like me.


----------



## Magariz

This patch was the worst thing to hit LoL ever. If you play 3s just pick Morde, most op thing I have ever seen. I have 2 shot tanks with him. DFG, BFT, Ult is all you need to kill ANYONE. I had 820 AP and 2 shot someone with 3.7k hp. @)% max from dfg + Ult at 65% max hp (+20% bonus dmg from dfg) + DoT from BFT. Siphon strike for good measure.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Im on now, if anyone wants to group.

Wulfgar33

NA


----------



## Wulfgar33

Why are people so bad at this game...

Profanity removed


----------



## Blackhawk4

Maybe it's not always just them....Maybe it is you and them as a whole can't work together at a team?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> The only problem i have with ap teemo is his tem fight ability. He becmes one of the worst team fighters ever. He has blind and thats it, his shrooms have so litle range, you can hit only the tanks but ad you have aloooot more sustain damage.


thats because you don't pick teemo for his teamfighting abilities. you pick teemo to counter a split-push team, to punish them for split pushing. it's especially useful against shen, because you can put some serious hurt on him while he's ulting into a fight, then either TP yourself (if you took it over ignite) or take a tower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> Getting really sick of Diana...


i don't understand how she hasn't been touched yet, especially when it comes to her jungling. she absolutely shines in the new jungle. i'm not sure what to start with on her, because if you do a machete + 5 pot start, you can full clear the jungle and still have 2-3 pots left over. i think if they toned down the damage on her rank 1 and 2 shield, and maybe the shield amount for those ranks, it would balance her out nicely.


----------



## Wulfgar33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Maybe it's not always just them....Maybe it is you and them as a whole can't work together at a team?


thats true,, but i dont feed and i usually carry, but my team.. just perma fails.. all the time

i get 4 allies that go 0-12-3 4 of them


----------



## NoiseTemper

Screw team comps.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Screw team comps.
> *snip*


I did that in a 3v3. The enemy decided to base race us in the end







good call


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Dat Pantheon

THIS ISSSS SPAAAARRRTTTAAAAAA

/Skyfall


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Dat Pantheon
> THIS ISSSS SPAAAARRRTTTAAAAAA
> /Skyfall


THESE ARE BLACK CLEAVERS!!!!!

/ff


----------



## TFL Replica

That made me wonder: what happens if Panth skyfalls onto a patch of Teemo shrooms? Does it destroy the shrooms or is he in for a world of hurt?


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That made me wonder: what happens if Panth skyfalls onto a patch of Teemo shrooms? Does it destroy the shrooms or is he in for a world of hurt?


Never thought of that. but i'm sure he's in a world of hurt just like teemo is.. ahah


----------



## WALSRU

Just did a 5 man pubs game called the SPACE JAM team. Darius, Jarvan, Garen, Ziggs, and Pantheon. Teamfights were absolutely hilarious...


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That made me wonder: what happens if Panth skyfalls onto a patch of Teemo shrooms? Does it destroy the shrooms or is he in for a world of hurt?


teemo shroom becomes immune to spell once it becomes invis


----------



## TinDaDragon

Determination is so important in this game.

Bot lane was feeding Cait so hard early game, leading to the worst mid-game game you can imagine. They were ahead 7 kills and our adc had only an ie.

One of my teammates tried to surrender twice just because we got aced.

Nonetheless, I proceeded to mute everyone and we won at the end.

Cait's rage at the end is hilarious


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Determination is so important in this game.
> Bot lane was feeding Cait so hard early game, leading to the worst mid-game game you can imagine. They were ahead 7 kills and our adc had only an ie.
> One of my teammates tried to surrender twice just because we got aced.
> Nonetheless, I proceeded to mute everyone and we won at the end.
> Cait's rage at the end is hilarious


Ya this has happened to me, for me we got aced and by the time we respawned they had taken down our nexus turrets and half of the nexus. And also before the fight my team tried to surrender and i was the last voter it was 3 yes and 1 no,so i voted no. Then my team started raging why we didnt surrender. We aced them after they got half of the nexus and we won the game from thatt one push. We pushed from the second mid turret and won the game
Dat vayne


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya this has happened to me, for me we got aced and by the time we respawned they had taken down our nexus turrets and half of the nexus. And also before the fight my team tried to surrender and i was the last voter it was 3 yes and 1 no,so i voted no. Then my team started raging why we didnt surrender. We aced them after they got half of the nexus and we won the game from thatt one push. We pushed from the second mid turret and won the game
> Dat vayne


Well Vayne is a different story.


----------



## Darkling5499

today has been solo queue from heck. im 1-5 atm. 2 games ago, our vayne had 17 kills, but rushed the static item and a LW against a zero armor team. then proceeded to feed and throw to a loss. last game, my bot lane gave up 11 kills before the 15 minute mark. and those 2 were ranked placement matches. i'm just gonna duo with my friend for the rest so i don't get placed into 800 elo with those mentally ******ed invertebrates.


----------



## Ali67219

Ya today, I got my elo back up to 1500 and then....4 game losing streak. It was just the jungler almost everytime that makes us lose even though I got super fed at bottom D: Now I'm back at 1440.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> today has been solo queue from heck. im 1-5 atm. 2 games ago, our vayne had 17 kills, but rushed the static item and a LW against a zero armor team. then proceeded to feed and throw to a loss. last game, my bot lane gave up 11 kills before the 15 minute mark. and those 2 were ranked placement matches. i'm just gonna duo with my friend for the rest so i don't get placed into 800 elo with those mentally ******ed invertebrates.


But it's fun down there!

Shows you how awesome you are going 50/0 lol


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> But it's fun down there!
> Shows you how awesome you are going 50/0 lol


ive done that before. and still almost lost. riot changed the game a while ago so one fed person can't carry the game.

i was 34-2-X on akali. i had all 3 stacking items at full stacks for ~30 minutes straight. we barely won that game.


----------



## hollowtek

666!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 666!


Need more cleavers


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 666!


Need more cleavers


----------



## hollowtek

cleavers on khz, panth, rengar, jayce, jax are way too scary.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> cleavers on khz, panth, rengar, jayce, jax are way too scary.


Not jut them...way more bruisers work super well with cleavers and are just as strong. I feel the item is really broken and needs to be fixed. Same with some other items but I do not know them off the top of my head


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Not jut them...way more bruisers work super well with cleavers and are just as strong. I feel the item is really broken and needs to be fixed. Same with some other items but I do not know them off the top of my head


its being nerfed HARD next patch.


----------



## hollowtek

i was reading they will either leave it be, or simply do away with them completely in dom.

personally, it's made dom 250% funner because now you have WAY more kills than before. riot's original intention was so that if you're outplaying the other team, you simply should win.

and hell, even though i get 20+ kills a game in dom, we lose quite often! *so really, it's not the item. it's teamwork.*

But believe me, if you think BC's are broken, try 1 BFT before the nerf. 1 teemo mushroom was 60% of your goddamn health. Your only choice was to stack magic resist and health or go full blown glass cannon... which didn't help much considering 5% max health was simply too horrific to watch.

Adding to this, teemo still is capable of 3 hitting people by walking into a shroom, him cobra spitting in your eyes, and 2 more loogies. And this is AFTER the BFT nerf









So my logic here is that, if he can 3 hit people, shouldn't assassins be able to kill him in 3 hits also?

Basically, what people are saying is that no one else but teemo is allowed to kill you in 3 hits. This is the first time since I've started playing where I've actually seen teemo's consistently getting triples and quadras in a game...

Not defending BC's in any way here, but for freak sake, remove teemo.


----------



## ShineGraphics

I only started playing a few weeks ago and love this game now!
I mostly play Malphite but sometimes I play Teemo or Ashe
Hoping to get Volibear soon though


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I only started playing a few weeks ago and love this game now!
> I mostly play Malphite but sometimes I play Teemo or Ashe
> Hoping to get Volibear soon though


Welcome aboard the most played game in the world!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Welcome aboard the most played game in the world!


Lies. I think it requires a little more than some russians and brazilians in order to get more players than World of Warcraft


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Lies. I think it requires a little more than some russians and brazilians in order to get more players than World of Warcraft


Well....
Quote:


> Riot Games, developer of League, also noted in an infographic that the game usually sees an average of 12 million players a day, with about 32 million active players logging in every month. Just for reference, when World of Warcraft sat at the top, it had about 12 million subscribers total.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57531578-1/league-of-legends-the-worlds-most-played-video-game/


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Not jut them...way more bruisers work super well with cleavers and are just as strong. I feel the item is really broken and needs to be fixed. Same with some other items but I do not know them off the top of my head


Many items need to be rebalanced as they are simply too powerfull or make some champs broken.

Swain - DFG, BFT, Torment
Morde - DFG, BFT, Ult (this is just broken, mid to late game he can 2-3 shot tanks)


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> I only started playing a few weeks ago and love this game now!
> I mostly play Malphite but sometimes I play Teemo or Ashe
> Hoping to get Volibear soon though


Welcome







Just to let you know, you probably wont get to play malphites in ranked once you reach level 30, hes banned every game.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Oh really, why did they ban him?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> Oh really, why did they ban him?


"They" didn't. In ranked games each side gets to choose 3 champions to ban and therefore make a total of 6 champions that are unplayable for the game. Malphite is almost always banned because he can be extremely overpowered


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> "They" didn't. In ranked games each side gets to choose 3 champions to ban and therefore make a total of 6 champions that are unplayable for the game. Malphite is almost always banned because he can be extremely overpowered


This. Also because of this, you should not makn those kind of champions. Some of the other ones are shen blitzcrank amumu. Its better for you to know now than later so you can learn new champs since it is early for you.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Seen a lot of discussions on new items, but not much talk about Nami. What's everyone think of her as a support. Since I main ADC I've played a lot closely with her, and I've gotta say she's become one of my more favored supports. Super strong stun and the range on that slow...dear god.

Also, which skins are you guys looking forward to most when they do the skin resale in January? I've got list of like 15 that I'm looking to get, most notably Nottingham Ezreal and Red Baron Corki.

Here's a list for anyone who hasn't seen it.
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=31734151#31734151


----------



## Secretninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> You mean the shield looking thingy with the yellow and blue circles for the team right?
> Or maybe the other shield where you press something and it splashes water on the ground and slow?
> Or maybe the yellow/brown boots?


None of those look anything like a spiky sweater vest, stop being a nooblord.


----------



## Zackcy

So basically..............

Stack cleavers = elo?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So basically..............
> Stack cleavers = elo?


Until it gets seriously nerfed to the ground, yes.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> So basically..............
> Stack cleavers = elo?


Cleavers are elo


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Until it gets seriously nerfed to the ground, yes.


sooooo next week?

i'll miss my "3x cleaver, BT, merc treads, GA" build of skill.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> sooooo next week?
> i'll miss my "3x cleaver, BT, merc treads, GA" build of skill.


Lol this was the build for almost every bruiser...kinda broke the game. I do not think that is what pre season is for...


----------



## Darkling5499

upon seeing the finalization of the nerfs, i think they went way too far. nerfing both brutalizer AND cleaver was not needed at all.


----------



## Blizlake

They should have just made the flat ArPen unique at first and see how it balances things out. No need to nerf it like that... I'm especially sad about the brutalizer nerf.










Oh god Ryze is good now compared to what he was S2. 1st of all the new masteries (especially the utility tree) are awesome for him. There's also a bunch of other stuff that're like a QoL updates aimed at him. For example the new tear and its upgrades are amazing, the fact that they transfered 25ms from boots to champs is great (makes crystal start viable), flask helps his bad laning phase a lot... Only thing that I miss is the old RoA.
Oh and buffing the jungle eases early game pressure a tad, and junglers with boots at start are quite rare nowadays.


----------



## Darkling5499

ryze is also insane with a muraman. his Q and W chunk you so friggin hard.

the only fix cleaver needed was to make that stuff unique. brutalizer didn't need a change at all.

also, janna is so OP in aram:


----------



## WALSRU

Not quite as OP (in ARAM) as Zil, AP Yi, Soraka, or Teemo!


----------



## TinDaDragon

I think they should've just made the cleaver passive a unique one.

In other news, some dumb kid at my school brought a BB gun. Lock down for 2 hours. Some people these days


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I think they should've just made the cleaver passive a unique one.
> In other news, some dumb kid at my school brought a BB gun. Lock down for 2 hours. Some people these days


Amuuuuricur

And agree on the cleaver


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Amuuuuricur
> And agree on the cleaver


Muricuhhhh


----------



## Darkling5499

people need to realize that just because a champ is seen as OP, doesn't mean having him on your team is an instant win.

last pick wanted mid, worked for the rest of us.

he picks malphite. as mid. because "malphite is OP man and a good mid too!"...

we had no AP damage that game lol. gg.

and yes i realize malphite does AP damage, but he's not tanky enough like cho to build AP.


----------



## TinDaDragon

That moment when the enemy's Kha Zix began to poop on your team because they feed

4 Cleavers OP


----------



## JRuxGaming

Hey guys I am pretty much new to LoL. I have been using Riven for a while and feel comfortable when playing her. Summoner name is Ruxinator. What can I say? I was bored and, at the time, didn't plan to stay with LoL.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That moment when the enemy's Kha Zix began to poop on your team because they feed
> 4 Cleavers OP


khazix does that anyways. if he builds glass cannon he can 2 shot any carry then get away with his ulti.


----------



## Swift Castiel

This game is so frustrating. So frustrating. Can't carry soloq games hard enough. Either DC's or leavers. All the sadfaces right here.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Hey guys I am pretty much new to LoL. I have been using Riven for a while and feel comfortable when playing her. Summoner name is Ruxinator. What can I say? I was bored and, at the time, didn't plan to stay with LoL.


Welcome to the league







Riven is a strong pick but you should have a variety of champions. If you like the type riven is, buy champions like her to counterpick and choose with a larger variety


----------



## Swift Castiel

Also <-- Riven main here. (not a high elo or anything even close.) Just someone who plays Riven almost exclusively.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Welcome to the league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riven is a strong pick but you should have a variety of champions. If you like the type riven is, buy champions like her to counterpick and choose with a larger variety


Decided to try out Annie today. I kinda like her too.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That moment when the enemy's Kha Zix began to poop on your team because they feed
> 4 Cleavers OP


it's as darkling said, khazix poops on everyone without the cleavers. it's just that the cleavers now give him 34% cooldowns after masteries and scales well with his kit. hes a gank/assassin... if you're caught by yourself he inflicts traumatic bonus Q damage to you (almost 40%). best to travel in pairs.

If you're not picking people off one by one with khazix... you're not playing him correctly lol.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, just started streaming yesterday, for fun. ~1200 elo Solo Q, sometimes with a friend, sometimes 5v5 premade ranked.
How do you get people to watch your stream though, I've no idea.
oh btw, this is it: http://www.own3d.tv/FruitCakeRonin/live/427142, in case anybody wanna watch me fail


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey guys, just started streaming yesterday, for fun. ~1200 elo Solo Q, sometimes with a friend, sometimes 5v5 premade ranked.
> How do you get people to watch your stream though, I've no idea.
> oh btw, this is it: http://www.own3d.tv/FruitCakeRonin/live/427142, in case anybody wanna watch me fail


watching right now









i request you play some electro-house music though


----------



## Bastyn99

yay thanks :>


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> yay thanks :>


Haven't watched your stream but one word of advice if you're not already, but try and be conscious of explaining things. Why you're positioned how you are, why you're buying what you are, etc. Because, probably, anyone who is going to be watching a Silver level stream will be fairly low elo, and being conscious of explaining not only helps those who watch to learn, but also for you to rewatch and realize maybe you should have done something differently.

If you're already doing that, well, good job! I'll try and check it out after my classes are done today. It'll be interesting to see how another silver level player plays


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Haven't watched your stream but one word of advice if you're not already, but try and be conscious of explaining things. Why you're positioned how you are, why you're buying what you are, etc. Because, probably, anyone who is going to be watching a Silver level stream will be fairly low elo, and being conscious of explaining not only helps those who watch to learn, but also for you to rewatch and realize maybe you should have done something differently.
> If you're already doing that, well, good job! I'll try and check it out after my classes are done today. It'll be interesting to see how another silver level player plays


dont always have my mic on, because I feel silly talking if noone is listening







and sometimes i'll be playing with friends and then were speak danish. But yeah, explaining moves is a good idea.


----------



## andyroo89

Woot, Ziggs is getting a new christmas skin.









http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/621-new-skin-for-katarina-veigar-ziggs-and-new-splash-art-for-nidalee-also-vi-splash-art.xhtml


----------



## oomalikoo

how come my game lags when i stream?


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> how come my game lags when i stream?


depending on what settings you're streaming at, it can be pretty taxing on the CPU. like, if you wanna stream at 1080p, nothing short of an ivy bridge or sandy-e will do the trick. Try lowering the resolution, quality and/or compression rate.


----------



## hollowtek

going to give this livestream a try myself lol. feel free to watch!

http://www.own3d.tv/hollowtek/live/427603


----------



## Darkling5499

also, stream quality is directly influenced by your upload speed


----------



## OkanG

Black Cleavers


----------



## Bastyn99

just got flamed for missing all my ults while playing ashe. even though 3/5 of them were shot from across the map


----------



## Secretninja

Don't miss them if you don't want to get made fun of.


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Woot, Ziggs is getting a new christmas skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/621-new-skin-for-katarina-veigar-ziggs-and-new-splash-art-for-nidalee-also-vi-splash-art.xhtml


Still no new skin for Ori, Trundle, or Soraka. Trundle is the only one that is never played.


----------



## itsMEnara

hey guys, glad to see there is a LoL group. i seem to really like ranged mages. Ziggs, Morgana, Heimerdinger. I think i'm best with Morg, but play the most with Ziggs.

haven't played a lot, just dont have time, but i'll try to catch some of you guys in the chat! just slowly makingmy way to lvl 30, saving up for runes, and preparing for ranked goodness.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Mechanical Keyboard received.

Orgasm level: Over 9000!!!!!


----------



## slake

OCN: slake
LoL: slake7
Region: EU West


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Mechanical Keyboard received.
> Orgasm level: Over 9000!!!!!


Number of freelo on a mech = Over 9000!


----------



## Roxaos

Summoner Name: Roxaos
Server: NA
ELO: 1634

See you 'round


----------



## oomalikoo

Anyone want to join my team as mid?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Number of freelo on a mech = Over 9000!


That's why I've been in 1300

It all makes sense now


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Mechanical Keyboard received.
> Orgasm level: Over 9000!!!!!


The sound, the feel, the SMELL.

So good.

EDIT: Smells like death.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> The sound, the feel, the SMELL.
> So good.
> EDIT: Smells like death.


Dude

I'm like so in love with this thing right now.

OH MAH GAWD


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Still no new skin for Ori, Trundle, or Soraka. Trundle is the only one that is never played.


ori just recently got a skin (bladecraft i think its called?).

soraka, imo, is due a legendary skin, and trundle needs a rework.


----------



## Ali67219

Hello, some of you guys have probably seen me around. We have a team, which is OCN Trance Gaming and we are looking for some dedicated members. We plan on having a scrim schedule and things like that. We require atleast 1250 elo, but that is not the most important thing, you just have to be skilled, things like elo hell could be happening. The roles taken right now and are confirmed are ADC, which is me, and jungle, which is Enfuria (the team captain/owner), and top, which is Apeist, a member of the team, and NightTommyX, another member. Basically, all we need is a player who mains support and is good at it, and also a few subs that are willing to play any role in when someone was not able to make it. If anyone is interested in joining, please contact me here on OCN or on steam.

Steam Username: Ali67219


----------



## andyroo89

Oh this is just great, for a limited time they will release the festive skins from last year to buy again (why didn't they do the same thing last year?? I wouldve got nutcracko for sure)

anyways, atleast I can get my heimer skin, and ziggs skin.

http://promo.leagueoflegends.com/snowdown-showdown/en.html


----------



## itsMEnara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Anyone want to join my team as mid?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


i'm only lvl 15 but i'll def play with you. i prefer to mid. itsMEnara is my LoL ign too.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Gah, remind me not to play LoL while I have a fever and its 35 degrees..........


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> ori just recently got a skin (bladecraft i think its called?).
> soraka, imo, is due a legendary skin, and trundle needs a rework.


Yea she got it like...4-5 months ago? It looks so similar to her other ones...I just want to see a completely different theme.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihsnek*
> 
> Yea she got it like...4-5 months ago? It looks so similar to her other ones...I just want to see a completely different theme.


trundle is just fine mr rodgers... lol his pile of filth is bar none the most disruptive aoe slow in the game. and he can easily be built tanky. there are numberous build options for this guy, he's got much more potential than people give him credit for... then again most trundles be trollin'.


----------



## OkanG

I would've been a killer mid, if I wasn't playing on NE







I hate my life


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dude
> I'm like so in love with this thing right now.
> OH MAH GAWD


Which one did you get? i was looking at getting one myself i just need it to be illuminated.


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> trundle is just fine mr rodgers... lol his pile of filth is bar none the most disruptive aoe slow in the game. and he can easily be built tanky. there are numberous build options for this guy, he's got much more potential than people give him credit for... then again most trundles be trollin'.


Bro. I mean he needs a new skin. He could use a slight buff to make him an attractive pick..the current junglers just offer more


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Which one did you get? i was looking at getting one myself i just need it to be illuminated.


I got the Quick Fire Pro.

It's partially illuminated on the arrow keys and the region around wasd


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dude
> I'm like so in love with this thing right now.
> OH MAH GAWD


I know man. I wish I had an essay to type.


----------



## oomalikoo

So if your team is not top 32 by december 27th u just cant do any tournament till next year?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I know man. I wish I had an essay to type.


I have an essay tomorrow.

Hand written...

Playing Ryze has never been easier. Just put the keyboard on my face, then proceed to rolling.

GG
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> So if your team is not top 32 by december 27th u just cant do any tournament till next year?


You can still do LANs. They're talking about going pro


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Playing Ryze has never been easier. Just put the keyboard on my face, then proceed to rolling.
> GG


I haven't heard the "Faceroll" expression since I played WoW, and that has been a year now.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I have an essay tomorrow.
> Hand written...
> Playing Ryze has never been easier. Just put the keyboard on my face, then proceed to rolling.
> GG
> You can still do LANs. They're talking about going pro


what the hells wrong with riot? they can just freaking have quilifiers every week instead of having garbage teams like tsm be locked in for a whole year.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> I haven't heard the "Faceroll" expression since I played WoW, and that has been a year now.


It's how I play Sona.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> what the hells wrong with riot? they can just freaking have quilifiers every week instead of having garbage teams like tsm be locked in for a whole year.


TSM is garbage?

I'd like to see your team. LOL


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Today I learned the true fun of playing on a smurf account. Carrying the team as first time Nidalee and Singed...now that's good stuff.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> what the hells wrong with riot? they can just freaking have quilifiers every week instead of having garbage teams like tsm be locked in for a whole year.


the undeniably best team in north america is garbage? lol.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> what the hells wrong with riot? they can just freaking have quilifiers every week instead of having garbage teams like tsm be locked in for a whole year.


dear god. i never knew the power of the pros until last night. i was watching livestreams and these guys are able to make plays from unrealistic situations and always have positive outcomes. they're pros for a reason..


----------



## Zackcy

Every game Pantheon is in, he stomps.

Yet people ban Amumu.

1300s best place on the planet.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Every game Pantheon is in, he stomps.
> Yet people ban Amumu.
> 1300s best place on the planet.


Hey man, they're afraid that if one of their teammates picks Amumu, he wouldn't pick up a cleaver.

Smart decision IMO


----------



## Zackcy

Really bad losing streak :/


----------



## andyroo89

MY CHANCE TO GET NUTCRACKO AND WORKSHOP NUNU D http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/deck-lanes-gingerbread-contest

GIMME IDEAS :O


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Every game Pantheon is in, he stomps.
> Yet people ban Amumu.
> 1300s best place on the planet.


most pantheons are completely and utterly worthless after the laning phase because they don't know how to teamfight with him. all amumu has to do is either flash ult or, if he's REALLY GOOD, land his Q then ult, and his job is done.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> most pantheons are completely and utterly worthless after the laning phase because they don't know how to teamfight with him. all amumu has to do is either flash ult or, if he's REALLY GOOD, land his Q then ult, and his job is done.


doesn't take much skill to play either champ


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> doesn't take much skill to play either champ


Well amumudoes take some skill but not the most. You need to know how to land skill shots and also know when you need to ult and catching the squishies in it. He is not the easiest champion but not the hardest.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Well amumudoes take some skill but not the most. You need to know how to land skill shots and also know when you need to ult and catching the squishies in it. He is not the easiest champion but not the hardest.


That damn bandage is such a pain to land sometimes.. lol I usually play in the jungle and i really think he is OP at the moment. With the new jungle items his farm can just snowball even if you're not getting ganks off. Idk i just wish he wasnt banned so much in ranked


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> That damn bandage is such a pain to land sometimes.. lol I usually play in the jungle and i really think he is OP at the moment. With the new jungle items his farm can just snowball even if you're not getting ganks off. Idk i just wish he wasnt banned so much in ranked


One of the reasons why bandage toss is so easy to land is because the width on it is completely screwed up. I was playing khazix in dom recently where a majority of everyone saw amumus bandage grab me he literally missed by about a whole inch to the right.
He even admitted to how that should have never landed. Ended my 22 kill streak.

This is just one example, but it happens all the time and people who played amumus often like myself know how broken the toss is. Riot has yet to do anything about it since forever so perhaps it's intended.


----------



## Narokuu

IM doing an all day stream of LoL tomorrow on twitch, im giving awaya few games during the stream its Saturday at 3pm EST. will be ranked Ques all day

www.twitch.tv/narokuu come on out and have some fun!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> IM doing an all day stream of LoL tomorrow on twitch, im giving awaya few games during the stream its Saturday at 3pm EST. will be ranked Ques all day
> www.twitch.tv/narokuu come on out and have some fun!


I will definitely stop in and watch. I will go ahead and follow now.


----------



## Narokuu

Thank you! streaming on twitch is a dream of mine and every follow helps, and i really appreciate everyone <3 because of the crappy unemployment in my town, and i am unable to move this is what i do.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> Thank you! streaming on twitch is a dream of mine and every follow helps, and i really appreciate everyone <3 because of the crappy unemployment in my town, and i am unable to move this is what i do.


I am in the same situation and actually I stream on Twitch as well.







I am just getting back into it though (damn college, why you take up precious gaming time).


----------



## Narokuu

i know the feeling, i got a degree a few years ago, sadly i cant find any jobs =/ wish there was a way for us all to make it! hhaha


----------



## snelan

Will someone please remind my why Teemo is in this game. I am only level 15, so I can't speak seriously, but it seams there is a problem when a champion is going 20-5 every game.


----------



## Narokuu

He has a nasty little habit of getting a black cleaver. and his AP ratios are nasty too =/ if you cant beat em, join em!


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Will someone please remind my why Teemo is in this game. I am only 15, so I can't speak seriously, but it seams there is a problem when a champion is going 20-5 every game.


He got pretty broken after the recent patch with liandrys for ap and black cleaver for ad. Hopefully he gets balanced in the next patch.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> He got pretty broken after the recent patch with liandrys for ap and black cleaver for ad. Hopefully he gets balanced in the next patch.


Hopefully the new items get balanced, lol. Not him


----------



## Darkling5499

dustin, y u no stream?

also, how long have you been on Area 52 for WoW? you might know me


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> dustin, y u no stream?


I didn't wake up until 5pm EST, so it seems I missed him.


----------



## Zackcy

Every MF I lane with snowballs the lane.

I think Taric + MF > Graves + MF in terms of snowball potential.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Every MF I lane with snowballs the lane.
> I think Taric + MF > Graves + MF in terms of snowball potential.


MF is better at trading with Graves. Of course she's gonna win


----------



## Darkling5499

graves seems more of a kill champ than a trade champ. taric / graves can beat almost anyone.


----------



## OkanG

Vayne + Nunu. GG


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Vayne + Nunu. GG


nunu is amazing with any AA based champ, it's crazy lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> MF is better at trading with Graves. Of course she's gonna win


No, I meant that that lane is better for snowballing than the other.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Oh yea, no doubt. Snowballin baus and roam potential? No pls


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> I didn't wake up until 5pm EST, so it seems I missed him.


i streamed! from 3pm to 7pm EST =(

i can do another one tomorrow afternoon follow me on twitter/facebook so you can see when i go live!

https://www.facebook.com/Narokuu

https://www.twitter.com/narokuu


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i streamed! from 3pm to 7pm EST =(
> i can do another one tomorrow afternoon follow me on twitter/facebook so you can see when i go live!
> https://www.facebook.com/Narokuu
> https://www.twitter.com/narokuu


It didn't show you live when I went to you stream page.
Oh and you should try out OBS with Xsplit or Dxtory as a virtual capture device. Much better stability and better optimized for Processors.


----------



## Narokuu

i use OBS, and their game capture thats built in, it works great. at least for me


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i use OBS, and their game capture thats built in, it works great. at least for me


Ill probably check out your stream some time


----------



## Ali67219

Edit: dont know why it double posted


----------



## OkanG

Just started a ranked team with some friends. Gotta say they're not the best, but we're 4/2 at the moment. Losing our first two games, then winning the next four. We usually rock bot lane with Vayne/Taric. Last game I got two quadras in one game with Vayne. I faceroll every time I play with Vayne


----------



## iNinjar

nice. vayne and taric is one of the best combos out there. should try out vayne and blitz but sadly blitz is mostly banned in every rank game. once blitz pulls one its almost instant kill if vayne can follow up on the grab. some adc players are just plain slow, always misses the chances.


----------



## Bastyn99

People saying GG in all chat after an AI game...


----------



## Narokuu

Live again everyone, probably stream a few games! www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> People saying GG in all chat after an AI game...


Playing AI games


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Playing AI games


Playing league


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Playing league


Playing games









Nah, that's too deep


----------



## oomalikoo

so which one of you is gonna train me in this game? I need someone to take me under his wings.


----------



## steelbom

Wow it's been a while since I've played this. Better log in and do 5GB worth of updates xD


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> so which one of you is gonna train me in this game? I need someone to take me under his wings.


I will be that guy.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I will be that guy.


Nunu doesn't have wings :|


----------



## OkanG

I mained Anivia once, so I had wings at that time







Too bad I'm flying around doing justice on the North & East servers


----------



## Ali67219

I know that I can shoot the enemies without them hitting me with caitlyn for you


----------



## coolmidgetqc

was 6-1 in ranked at 7pm.

6-3 right now.

2 freaking game with baddies, it's not even comprehensible how they suck, yet, they blame everyone else. 0/8/5 leona last game, went on and on about how everyone sucked, yet, did nothing whole game, not even supporting us ..

sometimes this game .. if I knew people who actually we're good and had a good team .. tired of those solo queues baddies


----------



## Narokuu

i would love to be on a team, but its hard to join one when you dont have any solo Q rank, its why i just que and stream, it lets people truly see terrible players.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Nunu doesn't have wings :|


ya he does. Willump doesn't


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i would love to be on a team, but its hard to join one when you dont have any solo Q rank, its why i just que and stream, it lets people truly see terrible players.


When you gonna stream


----------



## JRuxGaming

I try to play and know my own faults. Usually, it's not running away until I am about to get murdered. Someday, I will stop being stupid with that.


----------



## Zackcy

Played a game as Akali, where I did nothing but mash my keyboard with my face.

20+ kills.

Oh Dominion, you so fun.


----------



## Dehatitated

Went away from civilisation for a few days, too many posts to quote so, hey Naroku again you got off about an hour ago







. To the two other people that were streaming, just a question why own3d? Does anyone know which is better, twitch or own3d? Enjoy league, can't wait for the legacy skins coming back, but if I could only own a single skin it would be "Defenitly not Blitzcrank" what about all of you? Goodnight and a merry Leaguemas.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Went away from civilisation for a few days, too many posts to quote so, hey Naroku again you got off about an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To the two other people that were streaming, just a question why own3d? Does anyone know which is better, twitch or own3d? Enjoy league, can't wait for the legacy skins coming back, but if I could only own a single skin it would be "Defenitly not Blitzcrank" what about all of you? Goodnight and a merry Leaguemas.


Twitch by far. I want em all! I can't choose, lol, merry 'leaguemas'


----------



## Darkling5499

own3d used to have the only 1080p streamers around, which is how they got popular. then justin.tv decided that e-sports were worth investing in, made twitch.tv specifically for gaming, and threw one of the best client-support staffs into it the world has ever seen. they also pay their streamers more, sooner (completely random number time: twitch pays you $.01 / 10k ad views, own3d pays $.01 / 15k, twitch makes you a "partner" at 1mil stream views, own3d does a 1.5mil, etc. again, completely random numbers from me).


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I just got League of Legends and started playing last night for my first time. I have over 150 games in Dota 2 but just never felt compelled to try LoL. My initial impressions are:

- I prefer the character design of LoL
- I can't stand that you only have a few characters unlocked at the start.
- It's insane how expensive it is to unlock more characters.
- The community is massive, which is nice.

I think I'm going to ditch Dota 2 for LoL merely for the fact that it's more popular. If anyone wants to play hit me up. I know how to play ARTS but I need to become familiar with the champions.

Username: JonnyBigBoss


----------



## TinDaDragon

Here's a scary story

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/14zode/attention_lol_players_coming_from_a_hon_player_a/


----------



## WALSRU

To each their own I guess, I really love Dota's heroes.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> To each their own I guess, I really love Dota's heroes.


A lot more variety than Lol champions.


----------



## Ali67219

To be honest most champions in League have a similiarity to heroes in Dota.


----------



## oomalikoo

man I put a stream up asking for help and I got trolled so hard that it made me quit the game i was playing. It was just brutal. This community is terrible.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> man I put a stream up asking for help and I got trolled so hard that it made me quit the game i was playing. It was just brutal. This community is terrible.


Oh hi, you must be new.

Welcome to League of Legends.


----------



## oomalikoo

I just wanted some tips not be bombared by trolls.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I just wanted some tips not be bombared by trolls.


I didn't see where your stream was. Link it to me and I'll point out some things


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I just wanted some tips not be bombared by trolls.


I didn't see where your stream was. Link it to me and I'll point out some things


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I didn't see where your stream was. Link it to me and I'll point out some things


http://www.twitch.tv/oomalikoo


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/oomalikoo


I'll watch the replays.

Busy doing hw


----------



## Desidero

I recommend a new soundtrack.

Seriously though, you didn't seem to be looking at your teammates' situations very often except for (maybe?) their health bars on the side. I didn't watch the whole video, but most of your jungle attacks were just rushing at them in the open instead of waiting for a push. Mundo and LeBlanc were pushing a lot throughout the game and you went for them when they were closer to their tower than yours.

Chasing Shaco from bot to their jungle and then messing around in the jungle for a while was a bad idea too. Once you're scouted, if you aren't about to finish someone off, you need to bail. The enemy's jungle is a dangerous place to be.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desidero*
> 
> I recommend a new soundtrack.
> Seriously though, you didn't seem to be looking at your teammates' situations very often except for (maybe?) their health bars on the side. I didn't watch the whole video, but most of your jungle attacks were just rushing at them in the open instead of waiting for a push. Mundo and LeBlanc were pushing a lot throughout the game and you went for them when they were closer to their tower than yours.
> Chasing Shaco from bot to their jungle and then messing around in the jungle for a while was a bad idea too. Once you're scouted, if you aren't about to finish someone off, you need to bail. The enemy's jungle is a dangerous place to be.


thank you.


----------



## hollowtek

my position in queue went from 12 mins to 1hr 23 mins to 2 hr 45 mins.. *** riot


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> my position in queue went from 12 mins to 1hr 23 mins to 2 hr 45 mins.. *** riot


Yeah, they have to literally keep their servers up for millions of players at once, and they just had a little hiccup regarding their servers. Let's riot Riot


----------



## Darkling5499

matchmaking is pretty much broken right now too, been in queue for ~10m for draft and blind pick.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> matchmaking is pretty much broken right now too, been in queue for ~10m for draft and blind pick.


that is pretty odd, have never gotten that long of a queue.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> that is pretty odd, have never gotten that long of a queue.


Pretty sure it has something to do with the servers just crashing on NA. Chaox couldn't log in either, was watching his stream.

N&E servers are okay


----------



## Darkling5499

ranked is apparently disabled atm too


----------



## JRuxGaming

@oomalikoo Don't worry man. Twitch is full of trolls, and League of Legends gets the most views on Twitch. I have gotten plenty of trolls in the past year. Just stick with it and don't let them get to you. You can also ban people from your chat if they annoy you.


----------



## yutzybrian

Starting to play Katarina some. Any tips?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Starting to play Katarina some. Any tips?


*
Survive laning phase.*

Get every kill possible

Carry


----------



## Darkling5499

#1 tip for playing katarina: don't do blind pick normals. you'll get a team with 4 brazilians on it who do nothing but feed and blame you all game.

for real though, don't worry about losing in CS to your opponent (you will, downside of a melee mid against a ranged mid). do your best to push the lane when your opponent roams or recalls, then roam to either top or bot. and do wraiths every time they spawn.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Starting to play Katarina some. Any tips?


I would just push lane hard with q and then roam a lot. Either gank one of the other lanes, or help your jungler counter jungle. That is usually all katarina can do because she usually gets countered in laning phase. In teamfights, just go in after the initial burst of cc and you should be fine.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> #1 tip for playing katarina: don't do blind pick normals. you'll get a team with 4 brazilians on it who do nothing but feed and blame you all game.
> 
> for real though, don't worry about losing in CS to your opponent (you will, downside of a melee mid against a ranged mid). do your best to push the lane when your opponent roams or recalls, then roam to either top or bot. and do wraiths every time they spawn.


Lol. Season 2 strats for s3. For the love of god dont take ur junglers things without asking

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NoiseTemper

PVP.net is down


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> Starting to play Katarina some. Any tips?


just one.

SPIN TO WIN.










katarina remake features 30% more spinning.


----------



## Magariz

Morde is still overpowered lol. They nerfed DFG so now instead of 2 shotting everyone, it will 2 shot any non-tanks only unless you get a lot of mpen. Yorick is brutal in 3s as well. I have never been good with him, but ran over the enemy team last night. Really want to test out my Morde, Yorick, Kayle team in 3s. In the hands of decent players, I just don't see how it would be possible to beat them. Every game I have played with Morde and Yorick, I end up 3-4 levels above everyone with 2-3 times the cs. Not a lot you can do when a Morde is level 18 and you are only level 14.

My Morde build :
- Runes : MPen Red, Flat AP Yellow/Blue/Quint
- Items : Tabi/Merc, WotA/Gunblade, DFG, Torch, Woog, RoA/Sunfire/Abyssal

Yorick build :
- Runes : AD Red, AR Yellow, MR Blue, MS/AD Quint
- Items : Tabi/Merc, Manamune, BotRK, Sanguine, Mallet, Tooth/TF

With Morde in early game I see how well I can push them. If I can easily push them into the turret , I will to get the turret to steal CS from them while I dip into jungle to clear it. Usually I will back off once I hit the break in the jungle on their side to avoid overextending. Pop back out into lane just in time to keep creeps away from my tower and just repeat over and over, only going for a kill if my teamate comes to gank or enemy gets greedy/stupid. By the time it hits the mid game I can usually one shot a creep wave with Siphon before going back to the jungle or ganking bot lane. Enemy team usualy ends up hugging turrets all game and loosing map control, then they just get out farmed and have to deal with a Morde that has a huge gold advantage and any team fight instantly turns into a 4v2.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> just one.
> SPIN TO WIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katarina remake features 30% more spinning.


Oh yah, true true.









However, I believe it goes something like this.....





















...then...


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Morde is still overpowered lol. They nerfed DFG so now instead of 2 shotting everyone, it will 2 shot any non-tanks only unless you get a lot of mpen. Yorick is brutal in 3s as well. I have never been good with him, but ran over the enemy team last night. Really want to test out my Morde, Yorick, Kayle team in 3s. In the hands of decent players, I just don't see how it would be possible to beat them. Every game I have played with Morde and Yorick, I end up 3-4 levels above everyone with 2-3 times the cs. Not a lot you can do when a Morde is level 18 and you are only level 14.
> My Morde build :
> - Runes : MPen Red, Flat AP Yellow/Blue/Quint
> - Items : Tabi/Merc, WotA/Gunblade, DFG, Torch, Woog, RoA/Sunfire/Abyssal
> Yorick build :
> - Runes : AD Red, AR Yellow, MR Blue, MS/AD Quint
> - Items : Tabi/Merc, Manamune, BotRK, Sanguine, Mallet, Tooth/TF
> With Morde in early game I see how well I can push them. If I can easily push them into the turret , I will to get the turret to steal CS from them while I dip into jungle to clear it. Usually I will back off once I hit the break in the jungle on their side to avoid overextending. Pop back out into lane just in time to keep creeps away from my tower and just repeat over and over, only going for a kill if my teamate comes to gank or enemy gets greedy/stupid. By the time it hits the mid game I can usually one shot a creep wave with Siphon before going back to the jungle or ganking bot lane. Enemy team usualy ends up hugging turrets all game and loosing map control, then they just get out farmed and have to deal with a Morde that has a huge gold advantage and any team fight instantly turns into a 4v2.


Biggest morde/yorick counters: Kass and Khazix.

Never pick yorick against a khazix. He comes in, kills you in 3-5 hits, leaps out, your ult is useless. lol.
Kass will simply harass to death. then jump out. Same vs. Morde.
Never have under 40% hp against khazix. It's a free kill.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Biggest morde/yorick counters: Kass and Khazix.
> Never pick yorick against a khazix. He comes in, kills you in 3-5 hits, leaps out, your ult is useless. lol.
> Kass will simply harass to death. then jump out. Same vs. Morde.
> Never have under 40% hp against khazix. It's a free kill.


Never had a problem with either really. Kass was a little trouble in mid game, but if you keep your shield up he doesn't do much damage and all you need is a little mr. Khazix is even easier. he leaps in and you use DFG then ult. If he stays to fight he is dead and now you have a pet to run over the enemy with. The short cd's of morde with some spell vamp will keep him plenty healthy in a 1v1. Throw in a little armor and a Woog and Khaz will have a tough time. Time using Woog just right so you can Mace and Siphon right when it ends. I have tanked an AD Yi with only having 130 armor. Darius is the biggest danger to Morde as the bleed prevents you from building your shield and just barely helps you break even.

Don't know why so many people say Khazix is so op. Have only seen one in the past several months that was actually a threat.


----------



## Dehatitated

my team got disbanded because someone created a new team with my one's name







.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> my team got disbanded because someone created a new team with my one's name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea, the team becomes inactive and the name gets free until you play a game. I think it's two weeks of inactivity before that happens. Your team must have had a quite desired name since it actually gets taken by someone else, lol


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yea, the team becomes inactive and the name gets free until you play a game. I think it's two weeks of inactivity before that happens. Your team must have had a quite desired name since it actually gets taken by someone else, lol


The team was just me as others that had been in it had left, so I didn't really play a game alone for the team. The name was "Wings of the Divine".

Edit: Is anyone willing to help me learn how to jungle? Like I know how to do it for the easy jungle champs like warwick, but I suck at ganking etc. In ranked I play any role in rank except jungle, so I think I should learn it so that I can play any role at all times.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> The team was just me as others that had been in it had left, so I didn't really play a game alone for the team. The name was "Wings of the Divine".
> Edit: Is anyone willing to help me learn how to jungle? Like I know how to do it for the easy jungle champs like warwick, but I suck at ganking etc. In ranked I play any role in rank except jungle, so I think I should learn it so that I can play any role at all times.


Jungling is not so bad especially with the new items meant for it. I definitely recommend running through it in bot games first just so you get the feel for the damage that the creeps can do to you plus you dont have to worry about getting counter jungled and you can practice a lot of ganks top. Also some easier junglers to try (atleast for me i think they are easier lol) Amumu, Rammus, naughtylust kinda lol and i cant really think of any others that i have played BUT amumu is still crazy OP right now so i would recommend him but i guess it depends on your play style. but if you're on league in the OCN chat and you see me shoot me an invite and we can practice


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Never had a problem with either really. Kass was a little trouble in mid game, but if you keep your shield up he doesn't do much damage and all you need is a little mr. Khazix is even easier. he leaps in and you use DFG then ult. If he stays to fight he is dead and now you have a pet to run over the enemy with. The short cd's of morde with some spell vamp will keep him plenty healthy in a 1v1. Throw in a little armor and a Woog and Khaz will have a tough time. Time using Woog just right so you can Mace and Siphon right when it ends. I have tanked an AD Yi with only having 130 armor. Darius is the biggest danger to Morde as the bleed prevents you from building your shield and just barely helps you break even.
> Don't know why so many people say Khazix is so op. Have only seen one in the past several months that was actually a threat.


you havn't played against a good kass/zix yet then!


----------



## BritishBob

Yay... legacy skins.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> you havn't played against a good kass/zix yet then!


yeah, khazix can easily lifesteal thru morde's damage, unless morde is fed.


----------



## Narokuu

Doing another livestream at 5:30 EST, i have been jumping back and forth between OBS and xsplit, but now that i have tweaked everything i know where i stand, i need as many video/audio philes as i can to see this for the purpose of letting me know if this looks good or not, i will be streaming ranked games, and ill be streaming most of the night, thanks everyone!!

www.twitch.tv/narokuu

my name is Naroku in the OCN chat :3

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Jungling is not so bad especially with the new items meant for it. I definitely recommend running through it in bot games first just so you get the feel for the damage that the creeps can do to you plus you dont have to worry about getting counter jungled and you can practice a lot of ganks top. Also some easier junglers to try (atleast for me i think they are easier lol) Amumu, Rammus, naughtylust kinda lol and i cant really think of any others that i have played BUT amumu is still crazy OP right now so i would recommend him but i guess it depends on your play style. but if you're on league in the OCN chat and you see me shoot me an invite and we can practice


Thanks, is your in game name also Ddreder? I can play amu he is not that hard, but if you make one mistake end game you have almost lost as you need your amumu to initiate well it is just that I don't find him to be the most enjoyable champ. I am thinking of buying lee sin or moakai or something. I have been playing mundo, cho and shaco lately in the jungle.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

tried jungle Vi. She's just roaming thru the jungle but not really effective for ganks until level 6. There's just no way you can get a gank without exhaust, except if the other player is just staying to fight you.

Overall i think level 6 she's a pretty good champ, except she's focused a lot since she just came out.


----------



## Eggy

Plz disregard thx


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> tried jungle Vi. She's just roaming thru the jungle but not really effective for ganks until level 6. There's just no way you can get a gank without exhaust, except if the other player is just staying to fight you.
> Overall i think level 6 she's a pretty good champ, except she's focused a lot since she just came out.


She's much better as a top laner. Insane burst damage and gap closer to stun is nothing to joke with. Not to mention the proc on %health.


----------



## Dehatitated

Can anyone guess which famous LOL player Vi reminds me of?

The spoiler is the person, and why.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Siv HD
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=282884615087897&set=pb.100000990836444.-2207520000.1356004035&type=3&theater


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Can anyone guess which famous LOL player Vi reminds me of?
> The spoiler is the person, and why.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Siv HD
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=282884615087897&set=pb.100000990836444.-2207520000.1356004035&type=3&theater


she's got the steampunk fisters with built in watch










in other news

TY for legacy skins! Been waiting for Firefighter trist forever! Been hosing everyone down with s3 items lol. Trist truly is the best ranged carry once again.

still no pharaoh nasus.

Side note... TIRED of riot making every single new AD champ have tremendous amount of CC. GIVE MASTER YI SOME LOVE. By far the most situational pick in the entire game!


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> she's got the steampunk fisters with built in watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other news
> TY for legacy skins! Been waiting for Firefighter trist forever! Been hosing everyone down with s3 items lol. Trist truly is the best ranged carry once again.
> still no pharaoh nasus.
> Side note... TIRED of riot making every single new AD champ have tremendous amount of CC. GIVE MASTER YI SOME LOVE. By far the most situational pick in the entire game!


Either its just against me or something but I have never lost to a trist as caitlyn, vayne, graves, ezreal, and corki. I usually never lose lane unless i get camped by the jungler. But trist is just not that good IMO.


----------



## Ddreder

Im so happy about the legacy skins







I picked up pharoh(nazi soldier) amumu lol and of course.. EMERALD TARIC





















i flippin love that skin! now i just need to obtain my favorite skin on league.. King Rammus! i was in an ebay war once for a supposed code to unlock it. I got up to $100 then bailed.. the guy pulled the posting down anyways lol dont judge me!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Im so happy about the legacy skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up pharoh(nazi soldier) amumu lol and of course.. EMERALD TARIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i flippin love that skin! now i just need to obtain my favorite skin on league.. King Rammus! i was in an ebay war once for a supposed code to unlock it. I got up to $100 then bailed.. the guy pulled the posting down anyways lol dont judge me!


I got those two as well.







Loving emerald taric.


----------



## Iislsdum

Still on the fence as to whether or not to buy Red Baron Corki.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Still on the fence as to whether or not to buy Red Baron Corki.


Do it nao!


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Im so happy about the legacy skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up pharoh(nazi soldier) amumu lol and of course.. EMERALD TARIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i flippin love that skin! now i just need to obtain my favorite skin on league.. King Rammus! i was in an ebay war once for a supposed code to unlock it. I got up to $100 then bailed.. the guy pulled the posting down anyways lol dont judge me!


They didn't do codes for that, it was just that beta accounts had it put on them, you would be buying an account. I got the emerald taric too







. If I had king rammus I would sell the account for way more than 100 even if it was the only skin / champ on the account, just look at pax tf.


----------



## oomalikoo

come on no one wants to be my mentor? :'(


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> come on no one wants to be my mentor? :'(


Coming sahn!


----------



## Ali67219

Yay brought myself back up to 1500. So happy


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Still on the fence as to whether or not to buy Red Baron Corki.


I ended up choosing not to. Wasn't really worth it to me it's a meh looking skin.


----------



## Magariz

Love Vi! I don't see her as OP but she is very strong. I can see her being tuned down slightly but nothing severe. She is just sooo much fun to play though and can farm like a beast.


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys.

I started to play last night.
I know what the point and what i need to do, but if anyone can direct me to some really good tutorial videos?

Also, what is the difference between the heroes?
They all have same skills?...
I can't find any difference >.<

Also, how to i use runes?

Thanks.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I started to play last night.
> I know what the point and what i need to do, but if anyone can direct me to some really good tutorial videos?
> Also, what is the difference between the heroes?
> They all have same skills?...
> I can't find any difference >.<
> Also, how to i use runes?
> Thanks.


Each champipn has a different skill set. Magic dmg burst champs go mid like annie. Ranged physical dmg ppl go bot (adc.) Supports like taric go bot with the adc. Tanky bruisers go top, usually physical dmg. And champs like top laners go jungle as well.

To learn how to play, i would just do the tutorial,and battle training. For guides on specific champions i suggest solomid.net. For runes, do not buy any till you are level 25+. You cant get the good ones but make sure you set your masteries.
Also, i can help you out annd play a couple games with you. Feel free to add me on LoL my name is ali67219


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> I ended up choosing not to. Wasn't really worth it to me it's a meh looking skin.


Especially with Urf Rider Corki being the same price as the discounted Red Baron Corki. That, and vanilla Corki isn't bad at all for the low, low price of free.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Each champipn has a different skill set. Magic dmg burst champs go mid like annie. Ranged physical dmg ppl go bot (adc.) Supports like taric go bot with the adc. Tanky bruisers go top, usually physical dmg. And champs like top laners go jungle as well.
> To learn how to play, i would just do the tutorial,and battle training. For guides on specific champions i suggest solomid.net. For runes, do not buy any till you are level 25+. You cant get the good ones but make sure you set your masteries.
> Also, i can help you out annd play a couple games with you. Feel free to add me on LoL my name is ali67219


Thanks for the reply.

Few things i want to clear about it though:
What do you mean by mid \ bot \ adc \ jungle?
I can guess that mid and bot are the middle and bottom lanes of the map?
Why will i want to go to the jungle?
Also, why different types of summoners (range, tank etc) should go to a specific lane? what's the difference?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Few things i want to clear about it though:
> What do you mean by mid \ bot \ adc \ jungle?
> I can guess that mid and bot are the middle and bottom lanes of the map?
> Why will i want to go to the jungle?
> Also, why different types of summoners (range, tank etc) should go to a specific lane? what's the difference?


You don't even have to worry about which roles go where yet. If you're new to the game, just enjoy yourself. Don't even worry about jungling. Having played another MOBA-genre game (DoTa) before would have helped, but is definitely not necessary. Just play the champions you think looks like fun or whatever. The only thing you have to worry about right now is learning the fundamentals, and it's all basically things you can't read yourself to. Just playing a ton of games will get you a long way to begin with. As for the runes, you shouldn't spend any IP on runes until you can buy Tier 3 runes, which I think is at level 20.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Few things i want to clear about it though:
> What do you mean by mid \ bot \ adc \ jungle?
> I can guess that mid and bot are the middle and bottom lanes of the map?
> Why will i want to go to the jungle?
> Also, why different types of summoners (range, tank etc) should go to a specific lane? what's the difference?


Ya for mid/bot/top/jungle, the lanes on the map. And people go to the jungle so that top lane can solo and the jungler can gank (ambush) all the lanes, mostly the ones that need help. And the reason that specific types of summoners go to specific lanes because thats how the gameplay is right now. Its called the meta, it often changes but thats how it is played right now. That is what you will see being done by both teams and at this time, seems the most balanced team comp. There are some cases that it gets changed up but normally, thats how it is.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Just played a great game a minute ago


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Just played a great game a minute ago


Nice but a your cs is kind of low for an hour long game?


----------



## Penryn

I am loving Vi so far. New favorite.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I am loving Vi so far. New favorite.


I think Vi is a good champion, but right now, a lot of the champions that are often pick can counter Vi pretty hard. I have never lost to a Vi yet. When I went skarner, I just ulted her or one of the other carries and she couldn't do much. I also beat her with all of my adcs because I would get her to half health by the time she gets to me and then she would start running. I just think that a lot of people do not know how to use her yet.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I think Vi is a good champion, but right now, a lot of the champions that are often pick can counter Vi pretty hard. I have never lost to a Vi yet. When I went skarner, I just ulted her or one of the other carries and she couldn't do much. I also beat her with all of my adcs because I would get her to half health by the time she gets to me and then she would start running. I just think that a lot of people do not know how to use her yet.


Yea I know I get countered pretty hard by darius and jax when I go top. In team fights I usually wait for my tank to initiate and then ultimate the adc right off he bat. If done right they are usually dead in 3 or 4 seconds. I think as you said it's more of a thing of people not knowing how to play her rather than her being bad. I have yet to be negative k/d with her and usually end the game with at least 10 kills. In games with no tanks or other distractions Vi is a bit less useful as she moves up on the focus list. For now, if people on the enemy team don't see her as a threat and you can play her well, they regret it late game lol.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea I know I get countered pretty hard by darius and jax when I go top. In team fights I usually wait for my tank to initiate and then ultimate the adc right off he bat. If done right they are usually dead in 3 or 4 seconds. I think as you said it's more of a thing of people not knowing how to play her rather than her being bad. I have yet to be negative k/d with her and usually end the game with at least 10 kills. In games with no tanks or other distractions Vi is a bit less useful as she moves up on the focus list. For now, if people on the enemy team don't see her as a threat and you can play her well, they regret it late game lol.


I feel that her laning is not that strong but her team fight is better than a lot of top laners. you can pretty much get to the back of their team without being able to get stopped and then take out the adc or ap carry. The top tier ones like darius and jax as you said will probably beat her and almost any other top because...they are top tier lol. She is a good counter to some champions so she works well to counter pick their top if it is draft.

Also, whats your name? I'll add you


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Nice but a your cs is kind of low for an hour long game?


It didn't go well for us early game (when it came to farming cait made it a bit hard), but mid and late game we were a lot stronger.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> It didn't go well for us early game (when it came to farming cait made it a bit hard), but mid and late game we were a lot stronger.


Ah, usually when I play an adc that has low range against caitlyn, I just go super aggressive because caitlyn is not the best at fighing 2v2 in lane, her best time is late game so I take advantage of that.


----------



## Zackcy

40 minutes in, Riven pushing past enemy t3 tower solo. We save her, and get a double kill.

She is our jungler, bases and heads bot lane. Team doesn't want to do baron w/o smite.

Lose baron and game.

EDIT: Oh yay, he is in my next game and trolling. Nice.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 40 minutes in, Riven pushing past enemy t3 tower solo. We save her, and get a double kill.
> She is our jungler, bases and heads bot lane. Team doesn't want to do baron w/o smite.
> Lose baron and game.
> EDIT: Oh yay, he is in my next game and trolling. Nice.


I just lost a ranked game and heres how...The enemy team's lee sin was afk for the first 10 mins so leona went mid against ahri and ezreal was solo bot. I was caitlyn so I dominated ezreal with taric and then guess what, Ahri dies to leona alone and gives first blood, then she dies again later giving 2 kills to leona. Then the lee sin returns, within 1 minute of his appearance, Ahri dies again to him alone even though he was afk for the first 10 mins of the game...GG mid feeds bot lane and mid...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I feel that her laning is not that strong but her team fight is better than a lot of top laners. you can pretty much get to the back of their team without being able to get stopped and then take out the adc or ap carry. The top tier ones like darius and jax as you said will probably beat her and almost any other top because...they are top tier lol. She is a good counter to some champions so she works well to counter pick their top if it is draft.
> Also, whats your name? I'll add you


On LoL I am Seraph Lucciola. Here's a game I just played, first one of the night. Enemy team surrendered at 20 since me as Vi and an Akali dominated a Malph and Teemo top 8P. When I play with friends we usually use Skype so let me know if you want to add me there too.



Edit:
Another awesome Vi win tonight. Went bot with wukong and destroyed yi and ashe lol. Was funnnnnnnnnnnnnn~


----------



## BritishBob

Sometimes normal games are too easy... 3v3 even more so... 31 kills and I was involved in 27. 23 min and we had killed their nexus. I lie... they surrendered after my second triple kill.



Lol... Watching that game again I realized I had a 1hp escape, then turn around to grab a kill...


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Sometimes normal games are too easy... 3v3 even more so... 31 kills and I was involved in 27. 23 min and we had killed their nexus. I lie... they surrendered after my second triple kill.
> 
> Lol... Watching that game again I realized I had a 1hp escape, then turn around to grab a kill...


Grind to level 30 and see where its at


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Grind to level 30 and see where its at


Bout the same if I remember correctly from my other account...

I need to get to 30 for ranked... Not randoms.


----------



## Darkling5499

2 hurricanes...... only non-unique part is 70% attack speed...


----------



## Ali67219

GG support has 16 kills...lol


----------



## Darkling5499

sigh, just lost a game for no reason. it was a close game, then we lost 2 very close teamfights, usually them getting out with 2 people sub 10%. team decides its over and forfeits. i'm playing "bank of gangplank" and have a triforce, IE, tabi, and the 3 GP10 items. im about 5 minutes away from being an unstoppable monster, and they just gg. despite us having more kills and more farm. sigh.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> sigh, just lost a game for no reason. it was a close game, then we lost 2 very close teamfights, usually them getting out with 2 people sub 10%. team decides its over and forfeits. i'm playing "bank of gangplank" and have a triforce, IE, tabi, and the 3 GP10 items. im about 5 minutes away from being an unstoppable monster, and they just gg. despite us having more kills and more farm. sigh.


I hate when people give up too early. All it takes is one good Ace late game and a push to turn the tables.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> sigh, just lost a game for no reason. it was a close game, then we lost 2 very close teamfights, usually them getting out with 2 people sub 10%. team decides its over and forfeits. i'm playing "bank of gangplank" and have a triforce, IE, tabi, and the 3 GP10 items. im about 5 minutes away from being an unstoppable monster, and they just gg. despite us having more kills and more farm. sigh.


Ya i hate it when teammates do that, especially when you have a full late game team. When you lose a fight when it is like 20 mins into the game, it is not even close to over but people surrender because they lose motivation, thats the only downside of playing hardcore late game carries.


----------



## dipanzan

Had a 4v5 and we actually won.







VI quit at the 20 minute mark I guess, but we kept trying and never gave up.



1st time I bought a Warmogs on Anivia, and GA with Anivia's passive was like a double GA effect. Kept pissing off the enemy team, since I had to be killed thrice. xD


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> VI


Jarvan VI, it's like the old Jarvan IV, but better!


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Had a 4v5 and we actually won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VI quit at the 20 minute mark I guess, but we kept trying and never gave up.
> 
> 1st time I bought a Warmogs on Anivia, and GA with Anivia's passive was like a double GA effect. Kept pissing off the enemy team, since I had to be killed thrice. xD


Lol with that build, how much damage did you have because you had 2 defensive, tanky items?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Lol with that build, how much damage did you have because you had 2 defensive, tanky items?


anivia's damage comes from her slow. her spells do more damage when her target is slowed, like with her ultimate (i don't know if its ANY slow, or just HER slows). you can do tons of damage with 1-2 AP items and then nothing but defense.

also, for my GP game, we had a very lategame team, the other team was very early game oriented (my team: GP, Viktor, Ashe, Lulu, Amumu. them: Caitlyn, lulu, lee sin, annie, vi)


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> anivia's damage comes from her slow. her spells do more damage when her target is slowed, like with her ultimate (i don't know if its ANY slow, or just HER slows). you can do tons of damage with 1-2 AP items and then nothing but defense.
> also, for my GP game, we had a very lategame team, the other team was very early game oriented (my team: GP, Viktor, Ashe, Lulu, Amumu. them: Caitlyn, lulu, lee sin, annie, vi)


True but usually Anivias build like all AP and do as much as a normal AP, so I was just wondering what it would be like with 2 items that give no AP


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> anivia's damage comes from her slow. her spells do more damage when her target is slowed, like with her ultimate (i don't know if its ANY slow, or just HER slows). you can do tons of damage with 1-2 AP items and then nothing but defense.
> also, for my GP game, we had a very lategame team, the other team was very early game oriented (my team: GP, Viktor, Ashe, Lulu, Amumu. them: Caitlyn, lulu, lee sin, annie, vi)


It's only her CC effects that trigger the extra damage from her E. It's not only her slow too. It's also her stun. Whenever she hits someone with an ability (ultimate or Q), her target(s) get "chilled", which is the slow effect. Targets are also chilled when stunned by the Q (the ball), so it would be wrong to say that it's only the slows that proc the extra damage







And yes, Anivia can get pretty tanky, which is a good idea. This is because her base damage is really high compared to other AP mids, and she's more of a sustain champion rather than a AP burster like LeBlanc. This is why sustain compliments her playstyle and makes her more viable.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's only her CC effects that trigger the extra damage from her E. It's not only her slow too. It's also her stun. Whenever she hits someone with an ability (ultimate or Q), her target(s) get "chilled", which is the slow effect. Targets are also chilled when stunned by the Q (the ball), so it would be wrong to say that it's only the slows that proc the extra damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Anivia can get pretty tanky, which is a good idea. This is because her base damage is really high compared to other AP mids, and she's more of a sustain champion rather than a AP burster like LeBlanc. This is why sustain compliments her playstyle and makes her more viable.


I love sustain damage AP champs like cassiopia, probably because I main adc. I feel that normal APs justa burst once and if they do not get a kill, the fight kind of becomes a 4v5, especially champions like leblanc as you said and also veigar.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> True but usually Anivias build like all AP and do as much as a normal AP, so I was just wondering what it would be like with 2 items that give no AP


Anivia with no AP can still dish out more damage than you think


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Lol with that build, how much damage did you have because you had 2 defensive, tanky items?


lol I'd have gone more AP but I needed to stay alive...we had no outer turrets, all inhibs down... and only one nexus turret left. Moreover I had like 3k+ life with a Warmogs, and Rods so I was pretty tanky with around ~80 or so armor.







The best part was the double GA effect lol, was perfect for a 4v5 game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> True but usually Anivias build like all AP and do as much as a normal AP, so I was just wondering what it would be like with 2 items that give no AP


Not quite. For e.g I was laning against an Ahri who rushed Deathcap where as I was still struggling to finish my Chalice. Later when we both finished our items, she had like a 100+ AP difference but still one good chill and an E would make her half HP with only 80 or so AP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's only her CC effects that trigger the extra damage from her E. It's not only her slow too. It's also her stun. Whenever she hits someone with an ability (ultimate or Q), her target(s) get "chilled", which is the slow effect. Targets are also chilled when stunned by the Q (the ball), so it would be wrong to say that it's only the slows that proc the extra damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Anivia can get pretty tanky, which is a good idea. This is because her base damage is really high compared to other AP mids, and she's more of a sustain champion rather than a AP burster like LeBlanc. This is why sustain compliments her playstyle and makes her more viable.


Yep, just landing the Q for the "stun" is very hard. But if the timing is right, you get a whole chunk of life with just one E.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Anivia with no AP can still dish out more damage than you think


Exactly.


----------



## Zackcy

This Jarvan feela is hella fun


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> This Jarvan feela is hella fun


Dunkmaster


----------



## sydas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dunkmaster


not even. more like Damacian, Dunk master is and always go to Darius GG


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sydas*
> 
> not even. more like Damacian, Dunk master is and always go to Darius GG


Demacian dunkmaster.

Darius is a Noxian


----------



## Blizlake

Started playing a Riven marathon of sorts after I heard that they'll be "nerfing" her next patch. (not sure how big a nerf since they halve her hp/5 but buff E a bit.)
So far I'm 7/2 on matches, only lost top once (hard, to a Darius and his buttbuddy jungler).
Thank god I was purple side so I could farm golems when I got scared of the Heca. Mid kata raped and we won that one too.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Started playing a Riven marathon of sorts after I heard that they'll be "nerfing" her next patch. (not sure how big a nerf since they halve her hp/5 but buff E a bit.)
> So far I'm 7/2 on matches, only lost top once (hard, to a Darius and his buttbuddy jungler).
> Thank god I was purple side so I could farm golems when I got scared of the Heca. Mid kata raped and we won that one too.


As long as they don't nerf any of the survivability she has, I think I should be fine.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> As long as they don't nerf any of the survivability she has, I think I should be fine.


What do you mean by "survivability"? I'd say her survivability went up as her shield got buffed, but laning phase took a major hit. Not sure if 10 points in shield is worth getting your hp/5 halved







This makes me sad since Riven has been my favourite almost the whole time I've played LoL.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What do you mean by "survivability"? I'd say her survivability went up as her shield got buffed, but laning phase took a major hit. Not sure if 10 points in shield is worth getting your hp/5 halved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad since Riven has been my favorite almost the whole time I've played LoL.


You have to take into account I have only played long enough to get to level 11 in the game. So the most I have even learned in the game is Annie and Riven. Playing both, I will say Riven definitely survives longer, but, if I am fight solo at top with someone with CCs, I don't last nearly as long because Riven is dependent on her cool-downs to escape from encounters. That isn't simple to do when you are frozen in place by CCs, like Irelia or Leona, or even silenced by another champion, like Cho'Gath, with his "W." That is what I mean when I say survivability. I just need to a little more practice when dealing with these sorts of enemies.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> You have to take into account I have only played long enough to get to level 11 in the game. So the most I have even learned in the game is Annie and Riven. Playing both, I will say Riven definitely survives longer, but, if I am fight solo at top with someone with CCs, I don't last nearly as long because Riven is dependent on her cool-downs to escape from encounters. That isn't simple to do when you are frozen in place by CCs, like Irelia or Leona, or even silenced by another champion, like Cho'Gath, with his "W." That is what I mean when I say survivability. I just need to a little more practice when dealing with these sorts of enemies.


Riiiiiight... Yeah, silence can be painful to Riven as she's so reliant on her abilities to deal damage. But tbh cc is deadly to any champ except maybe Poppy and Olaf (and Ire). The only thing you can do is learn to pick your fights. For example when laning as Riven against Garen, you should try to deal damage to him every time his Q is on cooldown and never fight him when it's up 'cause he'll just spin to win. Not too hard a matchup but requires some practice.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Riiiiiight... Yeah, silence can be painful to Riven as she's so reliant on her abilities to deal damage. But tbh cc is deadly to any champ except maybe Poppy and Olaf (and Ire). The only thing you can do is learn to pick your fights. For example when laning as Riven against Garen, you should try to deal damage to him every time his Q is on cooldown and never fight him when it's up 'cause he'll just spin to win. Not too hard a matchup but requires some practice.


I have learned to deal with a few champions. I just need to keep playing and learn from experience. I have been playing normal matches with a few friends and I haven't done bad enough for it to be considered carried, but I haven't done great either.


----------



## Darkling5499

the problem with riven is that she hard counters SO MANY CHAMPIONS, and is strong against basically every champ that gets regular top lane play except olaf and jax. once she gets a vamp scepter or a BT, you CAN NOT win trades with her as anyone but those two (i think garen and kennen do well as well, but you don't see garen too often, and kennen is usually mid). she outtrades everyone (including jayce / elise) and her burst once she hits 6 is insane, especially with the low CD her ulti has. on top of nerfing her hp/5 regen, i think her W (the stun) needs a damage nerf, it does so much damage and offers so much utility. riven has basically become S1 poppy. once she gets a kill under her belt, she snowballs out of control and you're forced to either camp top lane for the entire laning phase or lose the lane (and probably the game).

i've beat basically every top laner as riven. even olaf is beatable if you get an early kill and grab a quick giants belt to counter his E damage.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I like running Mercury Treads > BT > BT > Frozen Mallet > Black Cleaver > Randuin's Omen. The BT (x2) are fun. :3


----------



## Blizlake

As a Riven Olaf, Jax and Darius are the champs you should be careful with, it's definitely up to your skill difference and jungle pressure if you run into any of those 3. Teemo will be a major PITA after the hp5 nerf too unless you can punish that rat before lv6, and punish him good. But yeah, she can take so many toplaners it's crazy.
What I forgot about the nerfs was that they'll be increasing her ulti cooldown at lower levels (it'll be only 5sec longer when you have 3 points in it) which I think is reasonable considering how powerful she becomes after ulting.

my build differs a bit based on who I'm against, but start is usually boots+3 or long+2, only time I go cloth+5 is when I'm against someone I can't outtrade easily pre-6 (like olaf or xin). If I'm doing bad I get 1 or 2 doran blades but usually I just go straight to Brutalizer -> BT -> whatever item I need (like Maw/GA/Warmogs) -> LW/BT. Tier 2 boots will ALWAYS be mercs or Tabi, and tabi only if they don't have a lot of CC and they have AD jungle and top and/or mid. But yeah, it's an old joke that riven build goes boots + 4 BTs + GA.
If I were you (JRux), I'd get an early brutalizer and get a GA rather than Randuin's. You could also probably use a LW at some point, depending on enemy team obviously. If they don't build armor just get a hydra or BT


----------



## JRuxGaming

That is my usual build, like I had said, but I do switch off items depending on who I am facing at top. I do build Black Cleaver (which include the brutalizer), if I am facing heavier armored individuals. With the slows that Randuin has, it is helpful when mitigating damage and running from a fight you were pulled into. I use Doran Blades only when I need to, and that is usually when I a little behind and I need a bit more damage, but that usually only goes up to three Doran Blades at a time.


----------



## JustDropDeadFoo

Sup :O I didn't realize how many people played LoL on OCN. Anyway, my IGN is JustDropDead on the NA servers. Feel free to add me, my champs range from Akali to Ziggs. Also I don't play ranked anymore because the matchmaking system pairs me up with kids that make me want to kill myself







.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustDropDeadFoo*
> 
> Sup :O I didn't realize how many people played LoL on OCN. Anyway, my IGN is JustDropDead on the NA servers. Feel free to add me, my champs range from *Akali to Ziggs*. Also I don't play ranked anymore because the matchmaking system pairs me up with kids that make me want to kill myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why not Ahri to Zyra


----------



## FlamingMidget

Had some good ranked games today.


----------



## steelbom

Anyone here play ARAMs often? I pretty much play them exclusively.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Anyone here play ARAMs often? I pretty much play them exclusively.


I mostly only play ranked nowadays. The occasional normal and arams of course.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> I mostly only play ranked nowadays. The occasional normal and arams of course.


Duo with meh please.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Duo with meh please.


I'm not really all that fantastic >.< lol

I feel like Katarina is the only reason I'm at 1382 ELO haha


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> I'm not really all that fantastic >.< lol
> I feel like Katarina is the only reason I'm at 1382 ELO haha


Doesn't matter, if you duo with me it means there's one less ****** to deal with







(assuming your not one)









I lost 4 games in a row due to absolute tards.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget*
> 
> I'm not really all that fantastic >.< lol
> I feel like Katarina is the only reason I'm at 1382 ELO haha


heh, downside of maining support is that it's hard to carry games









also, hows norwalk doing tonight? not too bad up here in northern CT


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> heh, downside of maining support is that it's hard to carry games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, hows norwalk doing tonight? not too bad up here in northern CT


Thats why you shouldn't main support in solo queue. You should main like adc or mid or top in solo queue and get to an elo you are comfortable with and start playing support. Another option is have a very good duo partner, preferrably adc that you can duo with often so that you can just lane together and win every game. Thats what my friend does with me because he mains support.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> heh, downside of maining support is that it's hard to carry games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, hows norwalk doing tonight? not too bad up here in northern CT


Play Leona, carry the crap out of everyone in soloQ. Takes a ****** of an ADC, or morg support, to lose that lane if your leona is good.


----------



## MacNcheese

Hey guys. Figured ide join now.

Im dotIce on LoL. I main ADC/support, but play a decent jungle/mid. I use to main mid... jungle is just fun and seem to be doing well at it. Im currently 1400+ ELO. Slowly working my way back up after being hit with troll losing streak... not me trolling; me being trolled into 6 game lose streak because of people fighting/dc/afk/just troll feeding...


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> heh, downside of maining support is that it's hard to carry games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, hows norwalk doing tonight? not too bad up here in northern CT


Maining support is rough. As ADC main i know how its like to have a bad support... I sometimes go support because someone else called ADC and chances are... if they cant support we both go down. But seeing a bad ADC as support is... hurting


----------



## mush332

Summoner name : mushmasterflex (lvl 30)
i play 5v5s alot now since they changed the 3s map.
i usually play top or mid but dont mind playing other positions.
champions: lux, trynd, Vi, jax, darius, soraka, jayce, hecarim, fiddle, akali, graves, miss fortune, alistair, gangplank, katarina, morgana, nasus, nunu, poppy, ryze , shaco, sivir, twitch, udry, varus, vayne, xin zhao, zigs, zed.
You could say i play alot. i love to play ranked and i hate trolls. my current ranked is 1266 i believe but thats just cuz my first 3 games of the season i got trolled by afkers and ppl who never played ranked before.


----------



## Ali67219

We should really get a time with like 10 ppl from this thread at once and play a custom game all together. That would be fun and we could all hop on to ts3 and be on seperate channels for team chat.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> We should really get a time with like 10 ppl from this thread at once and play a custom game all together. That would be fun and we could all hop on to ts3 and be on seperate channels for team chat.


Yes, we definitely should. It's just that everyone comes on at different times and lots of us are in different time zones. It's gonna be hard. :/


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> heh, downside of maining support is that it's hard to carry games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, hows norwalk doing tonight? not too bad up here in northern CT


its not to bad, snowed a bit and then it all melted haha.

Thats why I main mid lane, its good for creating opportunities for the team like dragon. I hear jungle is good for climbing elo if you good at it. since jungle controls the pace of the game most of the time.


----------



## Penryn

I need someone to duo q with. I changed my summonername to Snugglebites if anyone wants to add me. I am usually on between 6pm and 1am PST.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I need someone to duo q with. I changed my summonername to Snugglebites if anyone wants to add me. I am usually on between 6pm and 1am PST.


Here is two questions.

1. Are you a girl?

2. do you play well?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Here is two questions.
> 1. Are you a girl?
> 2. do you play well?



Ohhh, Andy. I've missed you creepin' on the ladies. How've you been? Also, because of that picture you read this post in the voice of Morgan Freeman. Get busy livin' or get busy dyin'.


----------



## Ali67219

Anyone else getting long queues that are ridiculous like me? look at this picture i got, it is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

you mean like this yes i do


----------



## burksdb

Pretty fun game


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Here is two questions.
> 1. Are you a girl?
> 2. do you play well?


I am not a girl but my fiance plays and she is 8P. Also, I play pretty well. Feel free to look at my match history.


----------



## hollowtek

ahh... i love elo. currently seeding, loses @ low elo, wins @ gold elo. Never solo queuing again!


----------



## Blizlake

You guys have it easy, I'm not even getting in the queue... Been like this for 20+ minutes already. (EUNE)


----------



## mush332

That happened to me a few days ago said it was going to take 30 hours to log in


----------



## Dehatitated

Has anyone else Been noticing lately on LOL that you just get random ping spikes to about 1500-1700 then after a couple of seconds it just calms down. It has been happening to me since I think Vi was released, and it doesn't matter what I have open they just come and go come and go. It really irritates me as in Australia I already play on 180 - 220 ping normally but then randomly 1700 ping and I have to tell my team not to engage, or miss baron or don't contest dragon, even if we have the advantage. I just have to wait for the ping spike to stop before I can do anything mechanical.


----------



## OkanG

Vi patch messed my client up really bad too. My client crashes randomly like once every 10 minutes. When I enter a game, I don't actually enter it.. Everyone gets to loading screen, but I have to restart my computer and try to launch the client and game somewhere around 5-10 times before it decides not to crash before entering and actually enter the game. Thank the lord for SSD's


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Has anyone else Been noticing lately on LOL that you just get random ping spikes to about 1500-1700 then after a couple of seconds it just calms down. It has been happening to me since I think Vi was released, and it doesn't matter what I have open they just come and go come and go. It really irritates me as in Australia I already play on 180 - 220 ping normally but then randomly 1700 ping and I have to tell my team not to engage, or miss baron or don't contest dragon, even if we have the advantage. I just have to wait for the ping spike to stop before I can do anything mechanical.


I love my 20 ping.


----------



## Alex132

So how are are the last 2 new champs? Any good?


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I love my 20 ping.


Thanks that makes me feel so much better...

I know I'm not a trendsetter or anything doing this, but I'm going to be streaming some LOL games so that I can possibly get some feed back on playing, to improve my game. Does anyone know how to make it so that your stream automatically makes itself into a video once you are done streaming?

http://www.twitch.tv/dehatitated/new


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Thanks that makes me feel so much better...
> Kibasnowpaw that was quite a random and humorous video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pause it at 0:32, 1:27 and other spots, you will see some surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not a trendsetter or anything doing this, but I'm going to be streaming some LOL games so that I can possibly get some feed back on playing, to improve my game. Does anyone know how to make it so that your stream automatically makes itself into a video once you are done streaming?
> http://www.twitch.tv/dehatitated/new


Whenever I stream it automatically saves the video to twitch however after a certain period of time (not sure how long) the videos are removed.


----------



## kibasnowpaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> I know I'm not a trendsetter or anything doing this, but I'm going to be streaming some LOL games so that I can possibly get some feed back on playing, to improve my game. Does anyone know how to make it so that your stream automatically makes itself into a video once you are done streaming? http://www.twitch.tv/dehatitated/new


you can always use fraps if you want to record your gaming


----------



## Narokuu

getting there, 99% of the time i play morg i win. love her, and i have over 500 games won with her. its just the other players most of the time. mid is my best role but im comfortable in any lane. maybe one day ill make gold or silver :3


----------



## JustDropDeadFoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Why not Ahri to Zyra


Good question. I suck with them


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So how are are the last 2 new champs? Any good?


nami is OK, you have to be super aggressive with her early, as she falls off lategame and basically is only useful for her ulti. Vi is really, really dumb right now. get a cleaver, BT, GA, LW on her and you are going to win or lose (if shes on your team or theirs). she has so much burst its crazy.


----------



## Narokuu

And another... 3 in a row with Ez.. im stopping for today so i don't jinx myself.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> And another... 3 in a row with Ez.. im stopping for today so i don't jinx myself.


Snap, you just did


----------



## Darkling5499

just got a warning, so i decided to view the case on tribunal. the 5 games they had listed i was reported ONCE per game, and was basically a victim of the "spam punish collect IP" mentality. out of the 5 games, there was 2 where there was anything offensive in the chat log, including swearing (i told one kid that his mother must have been hellen keller for how blind and ******ed he was, the other game was just generic rage swearing). one of the games was from atleast 3 months ago. the other 3 games i literally said nothing other than stuff like "GL HF", "gg", "coming bot" etc. sigh. atleast it's just a warning.

side note: i wonder why they edit numbers out of the chat (one line was me saying i was ---g away from GA)


----------



## mush332

i looking for a 5s team. i play on the north american server. u can check my previous post to see what champions i play well. i typically top or mid but i can do any position (havent play jungle in a long time) but i wanna get a ranked 5s together cuz im tierd of getting ppl who troll me everygame. it ruins my experience and makes me so angry. if anyone is looking to get one together my IGN: mushmasterflex .


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> just got a warning, so i decided to view the case on tribunal. the 5 games they had listed i was reported ONCE per game, and was basically a victim of the "spam punish collect IP" mentality. out of the 5 games, there was 2 where there was anything offensive in the chat log, including swearing (i told one kid that his mother must have been hellen keller for how blind and ******ed he was, the other game was just generic rage swearing). one of the games was from atleast 3 months ago. the other 3 games i literally said nothing other than stuff like "GL HF", "gg", "coming bot" etc. sigh. atleast it's just a warning.
> side note: i wonder why they edit numbers out of the chat (one line was me saying i was ---g away from GA)


IMO, the Hellen Keller insult alone is worth a warning. I believe they censor numbers so that, in the case that Elo is mentioned, you can't see what Elo the players are talking about, helping to maintain anonymity.


----------



## RedRay81

There's a reason why i don't like to talk to people on league. There's also a reason why they made the ignore button in game instead of just the ignore feature on pvp.net along with the can't see all chat option. Don't understand why verbal abuse or harassment is still a report-able thing. When you argue with someone your trying to prove that you are arrogant, If you are trying to prove that you are better, than play better. No point in arguing in a game that you can prove that you are better than someone else. Calling someone's mother Helen Keller wont make them any better of a player. Save some time surrender because you cant carry and move on to carry the next game.

Helen Keller not Hellen Keller

Help them improve by telling them what they did wrong. If they don't accept the fact that they did something wrong, than just surrender you wont win unless u can carry. If you arguing with your team than your clearly not carrying or winning.

Not sure you guys have noticed it, but this game is not a team game unless you play 5s. It is a CARRY YOURSELF game in solo ques, NEVER depend on your team mate you will never win that way.


----------



## TinDaDragon

My brother just bought me a $10 RP card, and he's 10









He's so nice *cries*


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> There's a reason why i don't like to talk to people on league. There's also a reason why they made the ignore button in game instead of just the ignore feature on pvp.net along with the can't see all chat option. Don't understand why verbal abuse or harassment is still a report-able thing. When you argue with someone your trying to prove that you are arrogant, If you are trying to prove that you are better, than play better. No point in arguing in a game that you can prove that you are better than someone else. Calling someone's mother Helen Keller wont make them any better of a player. Save some time surrender because you cant carry and move on to carry the next game.
> Helen Keller not Hellen Keller
> Help them improve by telling them what they did wrong. If they don't accept the fact that they did something wrong, than just surrender you wont win unless u can carry. If you arguing with your team than your clearly not carrying or winning.
> Not sure you guys have noticed it, but this game is not a team game unless you play 5s. It is a CARRY YOURSELF game in solo ques, NEVER depend on your team mate you will never win that way.


i've definitely gotten a LOT better at using the ignore button. if i'm top lane, i basically auto-ignore my entire team, and if im jungle / support i don't even watch chat unless i'm communicating something.


----------



## roninmedia

I probably may be crazy here but I play Amumu in a Leona-style support with my friend in bottom lane sometimes.

I'm a rare soul who plays Amumu similar to Leona even though everyone tells me Leona > Amumu as a support. Yes, Leona's initiate is supposed to be better because it goes through minions and she is tankier, however the fact that Amumu can hit initiate on minions works to my advantage. However, once that ultimate on Amumu goes at level 6, he is amazing.

I play Amumu a lot in jungle, but I also like him in lane as tank/support. Am I being crazy here???

For laning, I start with Rejuvenation bead, and end up with the same build order except getting Philosopher's Stone instead of the Spirit Stone and building into Shureilya's instead of a Sunfire Cape.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Has anyone else Been noticing lately on LOL that you just get random ping spikes to about 1500-1700 then after a couple of seconds it just calms down. It has been happening to me since I think Vi was released, and it doesn't matter what I have open they just come and go come and go. It really irritates me as in Australia I already play on 180 - 220 ping normally but then randomly 1700 ping and I have to tell my team not to engage, or miss baron or don't contest dragon, even if we have the advantage. I just have to wait for the ping spike to stop before I can do anything mechanical.


My ping spikes from 70 to god knows what during games where my champion is moonwalking and 3 seconds later, I see my skillshot missing or not and missing out on the combo I intended. Horrible since I need to chain combos as Jayce or Blitz.

Overall in LoL, still sitting at W - 251 / L - 262 in Normal matches. So long before I make it to be of use in ranked.


----------



## Penryn

I played a few games with a friend as Amumu support and myself as Vi on bot... let's just say in both games we won our lane in about 8-10 minutes. I know it's not conventional and we had no "real adc" but because of the tankiness of our team and the level of devastation caused by stuns and what not, we wrecked the other team.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I played a few games with a friend as Amumu support and myself as Vi on bot... let's just say in both games we won our lane in about 8-10 minutes. I know it's not conventional and we had no "real adc" but because of the tankiness of our team and the level of devastation caused by stuns and what not, we wrecked the other team.


triple bruiser is really strong right now thanks to the league of cleavers, and a coordinated kill lane like yours will usually beat any non-duo'd "normal" lane


----------



## problem0atique

Hey guys! Just added my name to the list. I'm currently working my way up in S3 ranked and have finished 5 placement matches. The client is showing me at 1322 elo currently and I hope to place around 1400 by match 10-11. I'm usually on anytime after 4 p.m pst. Hit me up for normals, aram, duo q (prefer some form of vchat for ranked). IGN Problem0atique


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *problem0atique*
> 
> Hey guys! Just added my name to the list. I'm currently working my way up in S3 ranked and have finished 5 placement matches. The client is showing me at 1322 elo currently and I hope to place around 1400 by match 10-11. I'm usually on anytime after 4 p.m pst. Hit me up for normals, aram, duo q (prefer some form of vchat for ranked). IGN Problem0atique


I am down to duo q and use Skype. I got placed at 1050 because of trolls 3 games in a row. Was not cool. Working my way up now...

Edit: Got my elo up to 1126 thank jesus. Good games.


----------



## hollowtek

we need more dominion players! everyone is more than welcome to queue with me in dom


----------



## TFL Replica

As long as I get to pick poppy.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Awesomeeeee game.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Oh and 1000 wins


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> As long as I get to pick poppy.


poppy is a pretty goddamn awesome pick in dom, as long as you have cc on your side.


----------



## BritishBob

<3 poppy.


----------



## hollowtek

khazix perfect game, without the BC stacking!


----------



## NomNomNom

Seems like i never see any of you guys in the ocn lobby, with the exception of hollowtek







(R0itPls)


----------



## oomalikoo

tindadragon i see u on tehweenus stream lmao.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> tindadragon i see u on tehweenus stream lmao.


The world is round my friend

Joking aside, I feel like an ass after adding him twice. LOL it was an accident


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Seems like i never see any of you guys in the ocn lobby, with the exception of hollowtek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (R0itPls)


Your in the wrong chat room


----------



## NomNomNom

No its just that nobody says anything, its completely dead


----------



## lapengu

Hey everyone, new here. But i need help. I keep getting this error when i try installing League on my new laptop. Any suggestions?


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> Hey everyone, new here. But i need help. I keep getting this error when i try installing League on my new laptop. Any suggestions?


It's a problem with the Microsoft visual c++ redistributables, reinstall your current ones aswell as install the 2010 x64 version. I currently only have the 2010 version since that's all i need to play LoL, and to run all other games/software.

I have linked all the ones you appear to need, according to your screenshot, below:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21254
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3387
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=14632


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> It's a problem with the Microsoft visual c++ redistributables, reinstall your current ones aswell as install the 2010 x64 version. I currently only have the 2010 version since that's all i need to play LoL, and to run all other games/software.
> I have linked all the ones you appear to need, according to your screenshot, below:
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21254
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3387
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=29
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=14632


So ive installed everything from the links you gave me, still having the same issue.. What to do.....?









EDIT: I had to install the 32bit 2005 redistributable for SP1.. After that it launched fine. And so continues the quest to level 30!


----------



## Dehatitated

I'm feeling pretty content right now. Just finished a LOL game with friends that was sort or trolling. 4 with teleport 3 clairvoyance. I played my favorite champion Twisted Fate on my favorite skin The Magnificent Twisted Fate in the mid lane with teleport and flash. I'll let the picture do the rest







. The sad thing is LOL recorder is on my other machine so I can't relive the experience.



My First Pentakill Ever







.


----------



## OkanG

Gz on the penta









I have played a total of 1 game the last 11 days. Maybe I should start playing again..


----------



## burksdb

pretty fun game last night. I was playing as Lux mid against their Ziggs


----------



## RedRay81

Now that i'm coming close to my main's goal elo of 2k again i started on my smurf again. What do you guys think of the k/d 8 games and i'm at 1420 ( pretty much fresh smurf)


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Now that i'm coming close to my main's goal elo of 2k again i started on my smurf again. What do you guys think of the k/d 8 games and i'm at 1420 ( pretty much fresh smurf)


I think screw you, honestly.









I can't even get to 1400 on my main cause of dam trolls.


----------



## Darkling5499

eve is the best pubstomper out there right now, she's more terrifying than season 1 shaco.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> eve is the best pubstomper out there right now, she's more terrifying than season 1 shaco.


woah woah woah, lets tread carefully here.


----------



## OkanG

First ranked game in about two weeks. Standard Vayne game.. I think the break helped, less raging went on. My cs was nothing to brag about, but I have my break as an excuse









Maybe I'll get my ELO to somewhere decent again.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> First ranked game in about two weeks. Standard Vayne game.. I think the break helped, less raging went on. My cs was nothing to brag about, but I have my break as an excuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll get my ELO to somewhere decent again.


Looks like that blitz did all the work


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Looks like that blitz did all the work


right in my feels


----------



## RockyJaws007

I mostly mid, but I should probably practice other roles to become more well rounded. I was a good ADC and jungle in season 2, but haven't played them much season 3.

Best champs are Katarina, Kassadin, Leblanc, Miss Fortune, Akali, and Orianna.


----------



## Narokuu

So i have live streamed every single game i have played S3... recorded proof that i was only bad 10% of the time, i truly did what i could... just sad that some mistakes are made =/ and hard to come back from things sometimes lol

-Narokuu-

www.twitch.tv/narokuu/new


----------



## Balsagna

So. My 1100 elo buddy is 1800. My 2K elo buddy is 1100 and can't get out

Proves elo isn't what it seems. I'm sitting at 1400..... again and currently have like a 13-4-10 KD ratio and still lose my games because there is always just one teammate that literally throws the game.


----------



## Penryn

I lost like 8 ranked games in a row because I am in Elo hell. Sitting at 950 and desperately need a duo partner. I am not bad I swear but losing 60 Elo a game hurts because of one bad player.


----------



## Dar_T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I lost like 8 ranked games in a row because I am in Elo hell. Sitting at 950 and desperately need a duo partner. I am not bad I swear but losing 60 Elo a game hurts because of one bad player.


I'd play with you but I rock solo top only. x.x


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dar_T*
> 
> I'd play with you but I rock solo top only. x.x


Better than nothing. I usually win my lanes but lately my lane wins mean nothing because the others lose. I did top a game as vi and went 18/6/15 and we still lost the game. So many bads. Add me, I am Snugglebites on LOL. Do you use Skype? I'm down to play after work in a few hours.


----------



## KarmaKiller

This was taken at some point recently I guess. It has a few different ocn members playing in it.


----------



## Dehatitated

I have had to type this so many times due to my backspace keeps going back page losing this.

I hope this isn't hijacking the thread but here it is. For anyone in Australia, I am in a clan called AuV2 I joined it mainly to find others to play with that are in a similar time zone as me.

It is AuV2.net for anyone who wants to have a look I am DivinePwnGod on that site.


----------



## Dehatitated

wow it quad posted because i lost connection

Edit: two got deleted.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I lost like 8 ranked games in a row because I am in Elo hell. Sitting at 950 and desperately need a duo partner. I am not bad I swear but losing 60 Elo a game hurts because of one bad player.


i stopped going ranked in season 2 because i went from gold elo to silver thanks to a patch where ~75% of my games i had a leaver / afk or troll feeder on my team.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> So. My 1100 elo buddy is 1800. My 2K elo buddy is 1100 and can't get out
> Proves elo isn't what it seems. I'm sitting at 1400..... again and currently have like a 13-4-10 KD ratio and still lose my games because there is always just one teammate that literally throws the game.


Thats so true man thats the main reason y this game is so annoying


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i stopped going ranked in season 2 because i went from gold elo to silver thanks to a patch where ~75% of my games i had a leaver / afk or troll feeder on my team.


I lost 300 elo in 2 days, bad losing streak.


----------



## RedRay81

Sorry if this is a rude wakeup call to those who still use ELO Hell as a excuse on why they are low ELO.
*
Origin :*
The Term ELO Hell was once used to represent a person's status in their ELO Ranking. Back in the day, when you could not see your elo below 1200. ( You have no idea when you will get out at the rate )

Proper Use : Oh... you're in ELO Hell. Sucks to be you.
Improper Use : I'm in ELO Hell.

Nowadays everyone use the term ELO Hell to say that they are in a ELO that they do not belong in, meaning they think they belong in a higher ELO.
*
Why Are You Here??*

This is a sickness of the mind. Those who think they do not belong at a ELO which they cannot leave is arrogant. I'm not going to say that i never thought I was never in ELO Hell. Before I got "good" I was around 1400 ELO and I always thought that I belonged in the 1800's~. Why? Because like most of you I tell myself that it was the other lane's fault because they fed and I went 12/2/7. Great score huh? so you lost with amazing score, that must means the other lanes fed and you couldn't do anything about it.

That fact that anyone would think it was another lane's fault that they had lost is the worst thing to think.
Reason 1 - It leads you to thinking: "Hmmm well I hope I get a better top lane next game"
Why is this a reason? You think this over and over again and yet you still manage to allow bad tops fail instead of learning from your past experience with top losing; you chose to wait 'till you get a good top instead of helping top
Reason 2 - You're always going to end up with someone bad most of the time.
Why is this a reason? So let's represent good people with head and bad people with tails( coins ). Since it is completely random for BOTH teams the chance of you getting a good team mate is same as bad. Seeing that you take up one space on the team and chance of getting good vs bad player are both the same you will end up on your team You + 2x good player + 2x bad player. And the opposing team the same between each game 3x good + 2x bad or 2x good + 3x bad.

Don't understand what I just said ? The next section will explain

*What Are The Chances Of Winning?*

This is the part where most of the debate will be and where I will be gaining all the hate from this thread. Because this is where I will be using math to explain to you why you (those of you that can no longer advance belong at that elo. Meaning that if you stopped gaining ELO, you're probably at the ELO you are supposed to be at.

Let's represent good player with 1 and bad player with 2 and you with X
Probability speaking you will be paired up with two good player and two bad player. Keep in mind that this equation only works over a long peroid of time because not every game you will end up with two good and two bad players. But mathematically speaking, over time the average will be two god and two bad per game. And how does this explain why I belong at which ELO? Consider the following Example.

Games before your destined ELO:
1+1+X+2+2 VS 1+1+1+2+2 ( OR ) 1+1+2+2+2
The likely outcome is that every game your opponent's comp swaps out but since this is before you destined ELO you will ALWAYS be a 1. So in Theory every other game is a guaranteed win while the mirror match up will be determined by how good each player are in the game. So this probably means you will win every other one of these games that are mirror match up. Meaning your ELO should be increasing because over a long period of time you will be winning every other game and the games in between are half and half. Sometime you will win 3 in a row and right after that a Win than Loss followed up by a Win. And the cycle continues so you win 3 more games in a row.
This Means in a 10 game survey playing against low ELO match up you should defiantly win 7-8 games on average. You're thinking right now , "WOW thats a lot of chance for me to win so why am I not winning ? Is it because i'm playing at the ELO I should be ??? And Why do Pros not have 75% win rate???"

This is due to the fat that once you have achieved your ELO the equation flip flops. Once you have reached your destined ELO and are playing at your ELO's full capacity, your chance of winning the game is 50% ( I sure hope I don't need to explain why )
Pro's don't have this type of Win Ratio because once they reached 2k+ their win chance is pretty much 50-55% Depending on the good/bad standards of the game. But if you look at most of their smurfs that are playing in lower ELO than what they are destined for, their win ratio is VERY close to 75%~

Think about this in your head : How many people say they dropped several hundred ELO due to bad luck in solo que? How many people admit that they got carried up several hundred ELO due to luck in solo que? If you think about it hard enough you will come to realize that the chances of you being carried up 100 ELO is the same as down 100 ELO. Maybe you lose several hundred ELO because you got carried up not because you are being carried down but because of your bad team mate. And once you are at a ELO you don't belong in ( higher ) the equation flops
and now you're losing 75% of your games.

So next time you lose a game, don't rage about it, think about it. What could you have done in order to win that game.

P.S. For those of you that say you are getting 12/2/10 score and are losing. You lost not because your other lanes lost. You lose because you were in-capable of aiding and assisting your other lanes in order to obtain victory. If you are watching pro team play and wonder why they don't gank. It's because team and solo que are completely different. In team all someone need to do is say mia and now top becomes ungankable. You need to take advantage of the fact that the other lanes have no idea that you are ganking and help the noob win the lane.

Sorry for the multitudes of grammatical errors and the amount of times I've gone off topic

Edited so it does not seem like those question are me complaining. Because some people don't take the time to read through the article.


----------



## TinDaDragon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfu3Vmt7pJo

0:05

0:15

0:26

0:49

0:59

1:33

What he said ^


----------



## RedRay81

I feel like that video pretty much sums up what i see around here.
Also are you saying that is what I said or what the guy in the video said?

Because that is not even close to what I said.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> I feel like that video pretty much sums up I see everywhere.


FTFY

Oh, and I tried explaining what you just wrote with your long post. I'm done trying to do what you're doing right now


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> I feel like that video pretty much sums up what i see around here.
> Also are you saying that is what I said or what the guy in the video said?
> Because that is not even close to what I said.


I put that sentence at a bad place.

I basically meant to listen to what you said, and then watch the video

This was me a while back, then I started to not give a poop and played normals again


----------



## NoiseTemper

I did it! I passed 1400!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> I did it! I passed 1400!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> I did it! I passed 1400!


Gratz! I honestly think that's a bigger achievement than passing 1300 or 1500. Big milestone man


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> woah woah woah, lets tread carefully here.


Agreed Andy. Can't think of any champ who has been that feared in a long time. Then again I've only played a couple ARAMs since before S2 ended.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

I never realized how much playing support/ADC could impact and improve your skill in the other role. Used to main support, got bored and went ADC for a few months, now I'm back and can carry games as Taric because I know how to set up kills and what the carry's are capable of. Bot laners out there, don't be afraid to play the other role once in a while, you'll see a world of difference in your overall bot lane play.

Also, I hate those days of win one lose one, and you end the day 6 games later at the same elo you began.


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gratz! I honestly think that's a bigger achievement than passing 1300 or 1500. Big milestone man


Thanks guys
















I don't know man, my next goal is to pass 1500, I mean the higher the better right?


----------



## Zackcy

Man, eve is like auto win.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, my next goal is to pass 1500, I mean the higher the better right?


Well, HotShotGG states that 2200-2300 is easier than 1800, lol


----------



## NoiseTemper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, HotShotGG states that 2200-2300 is easier than 1800, lol


Pfft that guy, I couldn't care less about what he says or does. Period.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Pfft that guy, I couldn't care less about what he says or does. Period.


Why do people hate him? I'm not a fanboy, but I'm just curious. I feel like there's something about him that I don't know


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Why do people hate him? I'm not a fanboy, but I'm just curious. I feel like there's something about him that I don't know


Because he is known for being a complete troll.


----------



## Qycc

Hey guys,

I started playing LoL because Starcraft 2 stopped working on my comp this summer, so I donwloaded LoL. Once SC2 started working again, I drifted off of LoL. But now, I've decided to come back in. I'm currently playing Ryze and Varus. I really need to practice, because my skills are so bad, although I have been reading up on strategies and everything. And my summoner name is Browrs.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoiseTemper*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, my next goal is to pass 1500, I mean the higher the better right?


Chicks dig ELO

/thread


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey all...im fairly new to Lol, so the only person ive used is ashe...cause that was who the tutorial used haha


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hey all...im fairly new to Lol, so the only person ive used is ashe...cause that was who the tutorial used haha


lol'd









Buy teemo when you can and go boomshroom build! *trollface*


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, HotShotGG states that 2200-2300 is easier than 1800, lol


It's because 1800 is the worse elo zone ever

Sigh, I just played with a team that simply wouldn't stop arguing. All game long. So much fun.


----------



## Iislsdum

Some beautiful positioning by my team here (not):


I am blue's Sona, Darandos. Teamfight was initiated by Taric's stun onto Ezreal. Maokai and Diana decide this is a perfect time to dive the (10/0/1) Katarina. Lee Sin was in the bush in the bottom right corner of the screen, and lands a Q on me. Lee Sin jumps to me, and proceeds to beat the **** out of Ezreal, who E's sideways rather than backwards. Meanwhile, Kat gets (at least) a double kill on Diana and Maokai, with Twitch (who was AFK and a couple levels behind) helping out.

Now, I did make my own share of mistakes this teamfight (I saved my ult for Kat's ult, when it would have been better used on Lee Sin and Taric), but my last two games had one or two people intent on diving the enemy carry with no thought of what that would mean for their own carry. They are not the sole reason we lost, but it does bother me a great deal that they would rather give a double to the already fed Katarina by attempting a dive than prevent Taric ramming his shiny pink hammer up Ezreal's ass.

/rant


----------



## TheOddOne

hey guys i started playin it again


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> hey guys i started playin it again


you left?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> you left?


Ya he went to go play Defense of the Asians or something like that.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ya he went to go play Defense of the Asians or something like that.


LOL


----------



## NoiseTemper

No really, Zackcy is right. It seems every Asian I speak to says Dota is beta.


----------



## hollowtek

i love dota 2, but man people are just WAY too good... I remember hopping in dota 2 and didn't even stand a chance against the bots. wish I played dota 1.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i love dota 2, but man people are just WAY too good... I remember hopping in dota 2 and didn't even stand a chance against the bots. wish I played dota 1.


Or HoN







Lets say i've played it since early beta @ 09 summer till 2011 november when i got d2.
I never played dota 1 , and started out in 1300's of hon, by the time i left i was around 1800's. I'm keeping stable 52-53% Winrate in d2 , i would say mid-high tier hon games are harder than high and very high ones of dota2. (feel free to check my stats/games @ dotabuff , search for "Wooopsadaisy")

On a side note i might start playing LoL again , didn't play much. But if i do start , prolly with some sort of challenge getting to x elo

Edit:
P.S I ain't an Asian


----------



## Dehatitated

I played dota 1 for quite some time, but I never was competitive in it, I just messed around and enjoyed myself mainly playing the werewolf guy and Ezalor a light Mage on a horse. But I just don't really enjoy dota 2, some of the heroes are just so weak while others are just so broken. Like the storm spirit it's just, you see him and your waiting to spawn already.


----------



## jellybeans69

No not really , SS nowere near broken, there are enough of heroes that'd counter him. Anyway once i get home i guess it's time for some lol in ages


----------



## hollowtek

I watched a pro game with Zeus... He was getting non stop mega kills. His ultimate is just OP as heck


----------



## TheOddOne

I thought you would know better Andy it seems like Zackcy is the only LoL friend I have.


----------



## OkanG

*Try to login twice after not being on for a long time*
*Client crashes two times in a row*
*Remember part of the reason I started playing Starcraft 2*
*Goes back to Starcraft 2*


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I thought you would know better Andy it seems like Zackcy is the only LoL friend I have.


I bought masked shaco. :3


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I bought masked shaco. :3


I want it, the effects are really nice and I have been waiting for the na release for awhile, but in the legacy sale I spent a lot, got the workshop shaco skin, and my rp is 910.


----------



## TheOddOne

Andy you didn't buy me a present for my birthday can you gift me a graves skin.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Andy you didn't buy me a present for my birthday can you gift me a graves skin.


NO


----------



## Darkling5499

i'm beginning to remember why i stopped doing ranked. every game is a landslide in one direction or another (20 games so far, not a single close game) and you lose more elo when you lose than you gain when you win (currently winning 20-22, losing 25-35). i've lost 100 elo in the past day despite having a winning record : /


----------



## TheOddOne

1300 is harder than 2000 guys, I can't even win 1 game after my 3-0 start.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I thought you would know better Andy it seems like Zackcy is the only LoL friend I have.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> *Try to login twice after not being on for a long time*
> *Client crashes two times in a row*
> *Remember part of the reason I started playing Starcraft 2*
> *Goes back to Starcraft 2*


Your avatar goes really well with this post.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Your avatar goes really well with this post.


Funny thing, I changed my avatar like 10 minutes ago lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

OOmalikoo, I see you have made it to the reddit front page

Gratz


----------



## oomalikoo

i really need mods.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> i really need mods.


I see that. xD

-JRux2011


----------



## chia233

Good luck.Same name here on chat as OCN if you want to mod me.

Not back , just came in to give support for teh peoplez of OCN ; i still , to put it aptly without cursing my hooting hooting off , "do not like the mods of this site".

Back to HardOCP i go.


----------



## RokItSumMore

Lol, it's pretty fun to watch you. Goodluck finding mods though. XD


----------



## imtim3

Mod me and I could help you out
 






.
(imtim3)


----------



## Dehatitated

What are you all talking about?


----------



## andyroo89

Brb gonna post some redheads. Were long over due


----------



## TheOddOne

Patiently waiting for redheads pics.


----------



## andyroo89

Molly Quinn <3 :3


----------



## TheOddOne




----------



## Narokuu

anytime AZG gets Ezereal it ends up really bad for the other team.... and who plays Ahri against a ryze.... 1200 ELO mistakes are BAD in the championships =( i wish i had a shot.


----------



## RedRay81

Rooting for Shaosters atm... Sure hope they will pull through. Played with him quite a bit in S2.


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6j0CpBPsmE

highlight from my stream the other night :3

My documented Road to 2k... going to be a long one


----------



## TheOddOne

100 elo a day easy


----------



## Narokuu

i try.. but sadly i lose more than i win =/


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i try.. but sadly i lose more than i win =/


As far as I can see, you need to be able to CS much much better.

You often hit the minions way too early to get the gold bonus. Make a custom game, practice CSing for like 10 minutes or something alone (no bots).

Your goal should be 100 cs per 10 minute. Do a push up per 1 missed cs.


----------



## lapengu

So i decided to play buy vayne today.... Most OP champ ever... xD


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> As far as I can see, you need to be able to CS much much better.
> 
> You often hit the minions way too early to get the gold bonus. Make a custom game, practice CSing for like 10 minutes or something alone (no bots).
> 
> Your goal should be 100 cs per 10 minute. Do a push up per 1 missed cs.


that reminds me of being in the military =P ill try that


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> that reminds me of being in the military =P ill try that


Bro, do you even CS?

But in seriousness, low elo is an aggressive place. When an enemy engages on you, if you know you can't win, just back off. Farm your way into late game and carry hard


----------



## Narokuu

Thanks for the advice, ill keep trying, i still stream every game i play, and i play for 15 hours a day 6 days a week, its my only form of employment at the moment. and i upload wins to my YouTube channel for more exposure, its not for money, i do it for fun.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> So i decided to play buy vayne today.... Most OP champ ever... xD


Any ADC champ can be op with that build. :|


----------



## hollowtek

anything new lately? back at work after having surgery on wednesday.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> anything new lately? back at work after having surgery on wednesday.


I hope you feel better soon after your surgery.

Of new things there are some videos of the next champion and it's release skin, here are the links







.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-GCAZDhD7k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldgJMp0Dag

It looks like he is going to be on the ban list for a long time, looks like a more overpowered blitzcrank and we all know that is saying something.


----------



## hollowtek

Hey thanks! I appreciate it









As for Thresh, I think they intended to make an ungankable character..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Hey thanks! I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Thresh, I think they intended to make an ungankable character..


Teemo,. Nidalee and Singed post 6 are all pretty ungankable.

ANYWAYS, won 10 ranked games in a row last night. Jungle win nao is pretty awesome sauce.


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Teemo,. Nidalee and Singed post 6 are all pretty ungankable.
> 
> ANYWAYS, won 10 ranked games in a row last night. Jungle win nao is pretty awesome sauce.


Kassadin is worse.


----------



## Ali67219

It deoends a lot on who the ganker is. If they have a good gap closer/reliable cc, they can gank a lot of champs. Espially kassadin at mid, he cant ult or flash out while cced. One cc on him and your ap carry can fully burst him or cc chain.


----------



## Midgethulk

Do we really need another OP support? And just when I thought ganking bot couldn't be anymore fun...


----------



## hollowtek

lol just had a hilarious troll match with nunu. i ran around with super low hp most of the game and everyone took the bait. led them into cho's mouth 65% of the time, and the other into a full blown teamfight haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

I'll try my best to hit Plat by the end of next week.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone here play ARAM?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone here play ARAM?


I do sometimes when i get bored or dont have too much time.

And also theoddone, whats your current elo


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I do sometimes when i get bored or dont have too much time.
> 
> And also theoddone, whats your current elo


He's obviously Diamond. Duh!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone here play ARAM?


depends on the mood i'm in or if i just want a quick game.... i tend to get the crappiest champs i own when playing though... blows


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone here play ARAM?


Pff, you don't actually play aram.

You have 15 dodges in a row, then FINALLY when you get into a match, you are all melees vs yi + nid + janna + Blitz.

Well, 11 in a row now. Hopefully I hit gold before they implement the new ranked matchmaking system http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/new-league-system-coming-soon-ranked


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Pff, you don't actually play aram.
> 
> You have 15 dodges in a row, then FINALLY when you get into a match, you are all melees vs yi + nid + janna + Blitz.
> 
> Well, 11 in a row now. Hopefully I hit gold before they implement the new ranked matchmaking system http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/new-league-system-coming-soon-ranked


Do you have any idea when they are adding it in?


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

so I just played my first LoL match since shortly after the Season 2 World Finals. Everything is different! With Season 3 start they reset the masteries, which was expected. There's so many new and changed items! The GUI is much nicer, except the store seems much harder to use. I won though, playing Cait. That new ranged item that throws the extra bolts is pretty awesomesauce.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I do sometimes when i get bored or dont have too much time.
> 
> And also theoddone, whats your current elo


I'm currently 1909 on my main and 1613 on my smurf.


----------



## hollowtek

the most satisfying wins are with AD yi... The most underwhelming ad carry in the game









sotd+highlander+IE= quite literally instant kill


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> the most satisfying wins are with AD yi... The most underwhelming ad carry in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sotd+highlander+IE= quite literally instant kill


Makin sushi out of champions since forever


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Makin sushi out of champions since forever


Fizz gets the special treatment, he gets to be sashimi







.


----------



## hollowtek

*Patch Preview:
*
Thresh, the Chain Warden

Thresh is still undergoing PBE testing, and will be released at a later date. Stay tuned for more information on the Chain Warden!

Alistar
Base movement speed increased to 330 from 325
Headbutt
Range increased to 650 from 600

Amumu
Cursed Touch
Magic resist reduction reduced at later levels to 15/20/25 from 15/25/35

Annie
Disintegrate
Mana cost reduced to 60/65/70/75/80 from 60/70/80/90/100
Incinerate
Targeting cone is now attached to Annie
Molten Shield
Cooldown reduced to 10 seconds from 16
Duration reduced to 5 seconds from 8

Blitzcrank
Mana Barrier
Cooldown increased to 90 seconds from 60
Rocket Grab
Will now give vision when it hits a target

Cho'Gath
Feral Scream
Targeting cone is now attached to Cho'Gath

Corki
Gatling Gun
Mana cost reduced to 60/65/70/75/80 from 60/70/80/90/100

*Diana
Pale Cascade
Orb detonation has been adjusted to better match Diana's basic attack range
Shield duration increased to 5 seconds from 4
Lunar Rush
Cast range increased to 825 from 750*
_Rebuffed?!_

*Evelynn
Hate Spike
Mana cost increased to 16/22/28/34/40 from 14/18/22/26/30
Bonus attack damage ratio increased to 0.5 from 0.4
Ravage
Damage reduced at later ranks to 35/55/75/95/115 from 35/60/85/110/135
Bonus attack damage ratio increased to 0.5 from 0.4
Agony's Embrace
Damage changed to 15/20/25% of the target's current health from 15/20/25% of their max health
Cooldown increased to 150/120/90 seconds from 120/90/60
Cast range reduced to 650 from 800*
_Small Nerf_

*Ezreal
Base attack speed reduced to 0.625 from 0.665*
Is this even a nerf?

*Kassadin
Force Pulse
Fixed an issue where Force Pulse would sometimes fire backward after using Rift Walk.*
_Buff Kass more please..._

Katarina
Base movement speed reduced to 345 from 350
Sinister Steel
Movement speed adjusted to 15/20/25/30/35% from 12/20/28/36/44%

Kennen
Basic attack has been retuned so it's more responsive

*Kha'Zix
Unseen Threat
Damage reduced at later levels to 15-190 from 15-220
Slow reduced to 25% from 35%
Taste Their Fear
Bonus attack damage ratio reduced to 1.5 from 1.6
Isolation bonus attack damage ratio reduced to 2.0 from 2.4*
_HUGE nerf_

Lee Sin
Safeguard
Fixed a bug where the tooltip incorrectly stated that Lee Sin regained energy when the shield was broken
Iron Will
No longer grants armor while active
Life steal and spell vamp increased to 5/10/15/20/25% from 5/9/13/17/21%
Cripple
Slow amount reduced at earlier ranks to 20/30/40/50/60% from 30/37.5/45/52.5/60%
Range reduced to 600 from 800

Mordekaiser
Siphon of Destruction
Targeting cone is now attached to Mordekaiser

Nami
Base movement speed increased to 335 from 330
Aqua Prison
Cooldown reduced to 14/13/12/11/10 seconds from 16/14.5/13/11.5/10
Tidal Wave
Missile speed increased to 850 from 750

*Rengar
Bonetooth Necklace
Now grants +5 Attack Damage
Unseen Predator
Fixed a bug where Rengar could leap while rooted
Savagery
Attack speed duration increased to 4 seconds from 3
Fixed a bug where Savagery could be used three times consecutively
Battle Roar
Empowered Battle Roar now heals for 60-400 (based on champion level) instead of 10% of his Rengar's health
Thrill of the Hunt
Initial delay reduced to 1 second from 1.25 (still can be delayed up to 3 seconds)
Stealth duration increased to 7 seconds from 5*
_Silent nerf_

Riven
Base health regen reduced to 6 from 10.4
Health regen per level reduced to 0.5 from 0.9
Valor
Shield amount increased to 70/100/130/160/190 from 60/90/120/150/180
Blade of the Exile
Cooldown increased to 110/80/50 seconds from 75/60/45
Targeting cone is now attached to Riven

Shaco
Hallucinate
Controlling the clone no longer reveals Shaco in brush
Fixed a bug that prevented Shaco from casting Hallucinate for the rest of the game in certain circumstances

Syndra
Transcendent
Now increases range on Unleashed Power by 75 at max rank
Scatter the Weak
Cooldown reduced at later ranks to 18/16.5/15/13.5/12 seconds from 18/17/16/15/14

Talon
Noxian Diplomacy
Bleed damage reduced to 10/20/30/40/50 from 18/36/54/72/90
Bleed bonus attack damage ratio reduced to 1 from 1.2
Cutthroat
Fixed a bug where the damage amplification did not actually apply
Fixed an bug that sometimes caused Talon's Rake to fire backwards after using Cutthroat.
Shadow Assault
Damage reduced at later ranks to 120/170/220 from 120/190/260
Bonus attack damage ratio reduced to 0.75 from 0.9

Udyr
Monkey's Agility
Now additionally increases Udyr's armor and magic resist by 4% per stack

Vi
Vault Breaker
Fixed a bug where Vault Breaker would sometimes not refund mana or cooldown when interrupted
Fixed a bug where interrupting Vault Breaker would sometimes render Vi unable to cast spells
Fixed a bug where Vault Breaker's stun duration was sometimes shorter than intended
Fixed a bug where Vi would sometimes stop attacking after hitting a champion with Vault Breaker
Excessive Force
Increased the responsiveness of Vi's attacks after using Excessive Force
Assault and Battery
Fixed a bug where targets could cast spells after being knocked into the air
Fixed a bug where characters with stealth could cause Assault and Battery to miss
Fixed a bug where damage was not applied to targets immune to disable effects

Ziggs
Short Fuse
The cooldown indicator now more accurately shows when Short Fuse is available.

Summoner's Rift
Jungle
Wraith
Base gold increased to 30 from 25
Base health increased to 1000 from 750
Lesser Wraith
Base health reduced to 150 from 250
Giant Wolf
Base gold increased to 55 from 40
Base health increased to 1100 from 900
Wolf
Base health reduced to 200 from 300
Golem
Base gold increased to 55 from 45
Base health increased to 1200 from 1000
Small Golem
Base health reduced to 300 from 500

Items
Item tooltips have been revised to improve consistency
Manamune
Attack damage increased to 20 from 10
Archangel's Staff
Ability power increased to 60 from 50
Mana charge amount increased to 6 from 5
Crystalline Flask
Cost increased to 345 from 225
Now restores 120 health and 60 mana over 12 seconds from 100 health and 40 mana over 10 seconds per charge
Mikael's Crucible
Can no longer target allied minions
Last Whisper
Combine cost increased to 1025 from 860 (total cost is now 2300 from 2135)
Hextech Gunblade
Spell vamp is now UNIQUE
Iceborne Gauntlet
Duration of slow field reduced to 2 seconds from 3
Slow percentage reduced to 30% from 35%
Slowing field now displays team color rings
Philosopher's Stone
Now correctly grants 5 gold per 10 seconds (was 4 gold per 10 seconds)
Enchantment: Homeguard
Homeguard now works immediately after purchasing the enchant
Spirit of the Elder Lizard
Now grants +10% cooldown reduction
Spirit of the Spectral Wraith
Ability power increased to 50 from 40
Cooldown reduction is no longer UNIQUE
Sanguine Blade
Combine cost reduced to 500 gold from 800
Attack damage increased to 65 from 60
Attack damage per stack increased to 6 from 5
Max stacks reduced to 5 from 7
Blackfire Torch
*New recipe: Kage's Lucky Pick + Fiendish Codex + Haunting Guise
Total gold cost: 3950 (combine cost: 700)
Ability power increased to 80 from 70
Cooldown reduction increased to 20% from 10%
Now grants 10 mana regeneration per 5 seconds*
_Looks like they realized it was too stronk on kat and morde._
Will of the Ancients
New recipe: Kage's Pick + Hextech Revolver
Total gold cost is now 2550 (combine cost: 585)
Twin Shadows
Ability power reduced to 40 from 50
Magic resist increased to 40 from 30
Movement speed increased to 6% from 5%
Banner of Command
Ability power reduced to 40 from 50
Now grants 10% cooldown reduction
Banshee's Veil
Combine cost increased to 600 from 490 (total cost is now 2610 from 2500)
Health increased to 400 from 300
Ninja Tabi
Once again reduces 10% damage from all basic attacks, rather than only champion basic attacks
Liandry's Torment
Health increased to 300 from 200
Ability power reduced to 60 from 70
Wooglet's Witchcap
New recipe: Blasting Wand + Blasting Wand + Chain Vest
Total gold cost: 3500 (combine cost: 1060)
Armor reduced to 40 from 50
Hextech Sweeper
New UNIQUE passive - Trap Detection: Nearby stealthed enemy traps are revealed
Grez's Spectral Lantern
Attack damage reduced to 20 from 25
Lightbringer - Remade!
New recipe: Grez's Spectral Lantern + Pickaxe
Total gold cost: 2425 (combine cost: 300)
+50 attack damage
+20 armor
+12% life steal
UNIQUE passive - Vanquish: Basic attacks have a 20% chance to deal 100 bonus magic damage (doubled for non-champions)
UNIQUE passive - Trap Detection: Nearby stealthed enemy traps are revealed
UNIQUE active: Cover s a target area in a stealth-detecting mist that grants vision for 10 seconds (60 second cooldown)

Masteries
Pickpocket
Now displays a buff timer after attacking to show the time before gold can be earned again

Twisted Treeline
Speed Shrine removed! There's now a Ghost Relic in its place.
The Ghost Relic replenishes 94-315 health and a small amount of your ability resource. It also grants a brief speed boost.
The Ghost Relic spawns at 1:55 and respawns every 90 seconds.
New items now available
Lightbringer
Runic Bulwark
Ohmwrecker

Proving Grounds
New items now available
Blade of the Ruined King

Co-op vs. AI
Bots are now more likely to use activatable items.
Added Darius Bot to Co-op vs. AI on all maps.
Fixed a bug where Shen Bot wasn't casting Stand United.
Co-op vs. AI will now properly display as a co-op vs. AI match instead of a 5v5 pvp match.

Spectator
Gold totals with more than three digits will now include punctuation for easier readability
Directed camera positioning will now take the health bars for Baron and Vilemaw into account
Fixed a bug that could cause directed camera to focus on recalling champions even with no enemies nearby
Added spectator chat callouts for powerful items such as Athene's Unholy Grail and Blade of the Ruined King

Ranked
Added a new provisional medal for players and teams that are in their placement matches
All players and teams have been temporarily set to this medal in preparation for Season 3

UI
Improvements to the item shop
Holding the CTRL key while clicking on categories in the All Items tab will now select multiple categories, similar to using the check boxes
Fixed a bug where the item shop could show you as owning more of an item than you actually have
Fixed a bug where items in the recommended item pane would light up even if you couldn't afford the item
Fixed a bug where items that could not be sold were showing a sell value
Improved the responsiveness of double clicking to purchase items
Improved the performance of the item shop during various item updates (opening the item shop, searching, purchasing and selling)
Adjusted the graphics for the borders on vote tallies in the surrender display

General
Turrets
Now prioritize minions in the following order:
Player-owned minions (ex: Tibbers, Zyra Plants)
Super Minions, Cannon Minions
Melee Minions
Caster Minions
Added keybindings for Self Casting Items
Fixed keybinding for Show/Hide HUD
Changed the "Ended Killing Spree" chat messages to better indicate that the number shown is the total gold received for the kill
Fixed a bug where players couldn't send chat messages at end of game
Fixed a bug where champions affected by near-sightedness (Graves's Smokescreen, Nocturne's ultimate) could attack their team mates
The Minimap has been improved:
Wards now show special icons on the minimap
Players are outlined in blue while recalling
Players are outlined in orange while using teleport
Teleport is now colored based on enemy/ally team
Fixed an issue that was causing player health bars and ultimate indicators in the team UI to update too slowly
Fixed an issue where purchasing a legendary item (ex: Runic Bulwark, Blade of the Ruined King) would consume all components of a lower tier instead of just those necessary for the recipe
Fixed a rare issue where certain spells (ex: Ezreal's Mystic Shot) could land an unintentional critical hit
Hovering over your attack damage stat will display your champion's auto attack range
You may now unlock the game camera while holding down your mouse button on the minimap
Pinging a tower in the basic tutorial will no longer display an unlocalized string
The camera snap that occurs when you respawn can be disabled by setting "DisableCameraSnapOnRespawn=1" in Game.cfg
You now have a few extra seconds to finish a kill streak if the target is the last member of the team alive
Muting a player will now mute that player's emote sounds
Added teammate chat callouts for new items such as Sightstone, Mikael's Crucible and Ohmwrecker
Fixed a bug preventing buff durations from drawing on the target frame


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone here play ARAM?


That's pretty much all I do right now. I just started playing again Friday (I still had a match in my history from October 31st, and a couple in Nov and Dec). Trying to figure out builds and the new champs while getting my footing back. I have found that my Teemo and Nidalee skills were only a little rusty, and after slow starts in normals began to dominate my opponent mid


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> *Patch Preview:
> *
> Thresh, the Chain Warden


I do thank you kindly for this! I watched the video this morning and i knew there had to be more nerfs.. Khazix definitely needed one especially after i saw one in my game go 22/5 he was snowballing out of control lol but yea anyways good work


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> I do thank you kindly for this! I watched the video this morning and i knew there had to be more nerfs.. Khazix definitely needed one especially after i saw one in my game go 22/5 he was snowballing out of control lol but yea anyways good work


hes got a lot of weaknesses, and many people agree that he was one of the only ad assassins that didn't need a nerf. his entire kit revolves around him singling out foes that are low hp and 1v1ing them. ANY/EVERY AD carry can kill him 1v1 otherwise.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> hes got a lot of weaknesses, and many people agree that he was one of the only ad assassins that didn't need a nerf. his entire kit revolves around him singling out foes that are low hp and 1v1ing them. ANY/EVERY AD carry can kill him 1v1 otherwise.


Nerfs really only happen when the pro scene brings a champions strength to light. The recent LCS concensus was that if you didn't ban Eve or Kha you were in for a rough game, hence the nerfs. Champs just get tweaked to prevent their repetitive use and provide an environment where creative strategies can flourish. That and as they say (paraphrasing of course), "everyone wants their favorite champ to be OP, so we try to change things."


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> hes got a lot of weaknesses, and many people agree that he was one of the only ad assassins that didn't need a nerf. his entire kit revolves around him singling out foes that are low hp and 1v1ing them. ANY/EVERY AD carry can kill him 1v1 otherwise.


you can easily duel any other assassin / ADC with your ultimate up and equal items, especially once you hit rank 3 ulti and evolve it. his burst is just insane.

also, love how they buffed lee sin's lifesteal so as not to ruin his jungle with the armor nerf, which will make him already more dominant in mid / top lanes.

riven needed flat nerfs, not nerfs with some buffs


----------



## TheOddOne

Annie's buffs + particle changes ^_^


----------



## OkanG

Her visual upgrade looks cool too!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Tell me why

This teemo in my last bot game said Urgot is a bad mid champ. He also threatened to report me. Even though I called mid during champ select. Remember, this is a bot game.

He called me kid a bunch of times. All I said was "Go ham" and "haha"

I wonder what the chances of me being banned are.


----------



## hollowtek

lol go ham!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> lol go ham!


He also got the Darius to report me as well (Idk if he actually did or not :\)

I don't get why people are so mad. Just because I don't play the meta game, doesn't mean I suck. lol


----------



## Mike-IRL

I had three people report me in a bot game yesterday, I called top and went top. Two other people went top too, somehow it was decided that it was my fault. (possibly because I typed something like "what's going on up here guys?" when I walked up there)
Honestly, if I get banned for that then I don't really want to play so I won't be bothered.

You're not getting banned for that.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I had three people report me in a bot game yesterday, I called top and went top. Two other people went top too, somehow it was decided that it was my fault. (possibly because I typed something like "what's going on up here guys?" when I walked up there)
> Honestly, if I get banned for that then I don't really want to play so I won't be bothered.
> 
> You're not getting banned for that.


The banning process is based on the number of reports you've received, the time period in which you received them, how meaningful they were, the track record of the reports from the player who reported you, the actual conversations of the match, possible tribunal results, and other statistics. I can't access the LoL section of reddit at work or I'd try to find the post about it there. It's a fairly in-depth process that they take seriously, and the people who cry about getting banned because they didn't do anything tend to be the people who complain all game and report the people they played with if they didn't play well.

Edit: On a positive note played a few ranked games last night, 3-1 start ain't too bad.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> He also got the Darius to report me as well (Idk if he actually did or not :\)
> 
> I doubt you will be banned by being reported by 2 people in a BOT game. And plus you didnt even do anything wrong, it doesnt say in the rules that you have to follow the meta. They were probably some duo queue who were just trolling and messing around.
> 
> I don't get why people are so mad. Just because I don't play the meta game, doesn't mean I suck. lol


Edit: i accidently wrote my post in the quote, second paragraph, i cant copy/paste from my phone.


----------



## Akumu

Hello there guys and girls.
I am playing in EUNE right now, but i am playing LoL from closed beta. Anyone who needs help can talk with me!
Cya in the arena!


----------



## Golo255

Hey.

Im Golo255FPS on EUW.

Been playing some different champions but almost all the time top or jungle sometimes i go mid...


----------



## Golo255

Hey.

Im Golo255FPS on EUW.

Been playing some different champions but almost all the time top or jungle sometimes i go mid...


----------



## jbrown

Looking for some people to play with. I am so close to uninstalling, I constantly get the worst people in normal/ and ranked games. I'm not an amazing player, but I just can't carry these baddies every game. Last game went 10-2 in first 20 mins with Kayle top... my jung tryn was 1-10 lol.... my entire team fed so I just couldnt do anything, they'd just cc me









Someone plz, I need some good people for premades :wtc:

My elo is in elo hell now, and I think my normal is as well







((

LoL Name: jbrown7815


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown*
> 
> Looking for some people to play with. I am so close to uninstalling, I constantly get the worst people in normal/ and ranked games. I'm not an amazing player, but I just can't carry these baddies every game. Last game went 10-2 in first 20 mins with Kayle top... my jung tryn was 1-10 lol.... my entire team fed so I just couldnt do anything, they'd just cc me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone plz, I need some good people for premades :wtc:
> 
> My elo is in elo hell now, and I think my normal is as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> LoL Name: jbrown7815


This quote + anyone else who said they want to quit/uninstall how about you actually do it? I stopped playing, and been more productive in life.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> This quote + anyone else who said they want to quit/uninstall how about you actually do it? I stopped playing, and been more productive in life.


x2









I quit too, been so much more productive. League of Legends is the biggest waste of time. Each game is at least 45 mins to an hour. You spend a good chunk of that time in lane by yourself or jungling. Even if you do good, or are doing well if the rest of your team sucks it up. You're basically screwed. I gave up on the game completely. When I fought my way to the top, to 1400 elo. Like I mean literally tried my best to get there. Carried as hard as I could if it was needed. Then literally three days later I dropped to 1250 elo, just like that an all time low, in literally just a handful of games. Constantly getting games with trolls, quitters, afkers, and just generally bad players or the biggest annoyance in the game. Anytime I got a good team (like literally, no joke, every single time), someone on the other team would dodge queue (the newest LoL work around "cheat")

League of Legends is now the most unbalanced game I know of. It also has the worst matchmaking system I've ever seen and it's policy on players leaving games or going afk is ridiculously sub par. It's also the only game I know of where individual skill means absolutely nothing. You can continue to excel and get better at the game. Constantly being able to dominate any position you play. However, if your team is bad or one or two or three other players are bad. You are basically screwed regardless. It's nearly impossible to carry in 1300-1400 elo ranked by yourself. You basically need your whole team to be relatively competent to win. However worst part is, if your team doesn't know what to do in team fights or doesn't know how to build. That can basically also make or break whether or not you're going to win the game.

Now say you have invested almost 45-50 mins into a game. You are completely fed, but the rest of your team isn't and they don't know what to do during team fights to support you to make you useful. You basically just blew 45-50 mins of time for absolutely no reason since you cannot win even though your performance was amazing. League of Legends ranked doesn't really care how good of a player you are. League of Legends ranked is based on luck, on how lucky you are to get a decent team or how lucky you are in finding another player who is good to duo with you (where even then doesn't 100% guarantee the possibility of winning all the time, just improves chances because of one less derp).

Haven't touched LoL in about 2 weeks now because of these factoids. I really don't think I'm going back. What's the point of playing a game when even though you are improving and getting better, it still doesn't make a difference because it doesn't help you win more?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> This quote + anyone else who said they want to quit/uninstall how about you actually do it? I stopped playing, and been more productive in life.


It's not hard to just leave it installed and stop playing for a while. I stopped for like 3.5 months cuz it's just a game, not like any of us are going pro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> *whine whine whine*


All I hear is QQ. If you feel this way then sell or uninstall all your games, sell your computer, buy a low end computer to just check email and facebook, and get a new hobby. Don't complain about a videogame wasting your time in a game thread. Hypocritical view is hypocritical. You wasted plenty of time typing that, shoulda just gone and been more productive. Whereas I'm at work with nothing to do before I leave in 10 mins, so I'm browsing the interwebz.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It's not hard to just leave it installed and stop playing for a while. I stopped for like 3.5 months cuz it's just a game, not like any of us are going pro.
> All I hear is QQ. If you feel this way then sell or uninstall all your games, sell your computer, buy a low end computer to just check email and facebook, and get a new hobby. Don't complain about a videogame wasting your time in a game thread. Hypocritical view is hypocritical. You wasted plenty of time typing that, shoulda just gone and been more productive. Whereas I'm at work with nothing to do before I leave in 10 mins, so I'm browsing the interwebz.


Couldnt have put it better myself. League is full of ups and downs and yes there are things that get unblanced like in any game but that doesnt make it any less fun to play atleast for me









Hell i have had the question of why i play when my match history is all losses.. But you cant lose forever! I just say keep chugging along and find good friends to play with! Thats the other reason i play as much as i do. I rarely solo queue anymore and plus being with friends in Mumble makes gameplay way more fun!

and on a final note..

Video Games are a hobby like any other and time spent on said hobby is never a waste of time as long as you are enjoying what you are doing


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> It's not hard to just leave it installed and stop playing for a while. I stopped for like 3.5 months cuz it's just a game, not like any of us are going pro.
> All I hear is QQ. If you feel this way then sell or uninstall all your games, sell your computer, buy a low end computer to just check email and facebook, and get a new hobby. Don't complain about a videogame wasting your time in a game thread. Hypocritical view is hypocritical. You wasted plenty of time typing that, shoulda just gone and been more productive. Whereas I'm at work with nothing to do before I leave in 10 mins, so I'm browsing the interwebz.


Zing!

Anyways, I'm just gonna start playing normal drafts now. This Khazix wanted mid, picked it, all when I called it first.

We lost the game with his score being negative and at the end of the game, told the other team to report me for "trolling"

I don't even...


----------



## dipanzan

Anyone here play Zed? I bought him, but it seems he's kinda difficult to play optimally.









Keep going out of energy, also is he better suited top or mid?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Anyone here play Zed? I bought him, but it seems he's kinda difficult to play optimally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going out of energy, also is he better suited top or mid?


Doesn't matter where you're going

You need to know how to conserve your energy. If you try to play shen, 9/10 times you'll run out of energy because of his taunts


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

As you said, Zed is very difficult to use optimally. His energy returning mechanic, hitting an enemy with both his shadow and himself, is very hard, especially in team fights, which leaves him with the problem you encounter; no energy. Personally I think he's better suited as a mid, but due to his high difficulty cap, he's not as useful in his roll as other assassins.


----------



## Narokuu

I play Zed a lot, most of my games, i can fulfill 3 roles, and hes a blast to play, but yes the hardest thing to get used to is the energy return its not like Lee sin with 2 autoattacks after each spell cast. practice practice,

i have a few guides i follow from TSM and i haven't lost my lane (unless going against a panth) im horrible against a pantheon, but i know how to counter build now. my ELo is crap so take this advice as you want. but i feel extremely confident with him either top, mid, or jungle, but imho there are MANY better champions for the mid role, and jungle if you can get them.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Anyone here play Zed? I bought him, but it seems he's kinda difficult to play optimally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going out of energy, also is he better suited top or mid?


2 wards 9 pots mid is the way to go, gotta trust a 1.9k elo player like me.


----------



## Narokuu

But you stopped playing >.>


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> *insecure little child who gets offended by someone who states facts about a game I play*


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> But you stopped playing >.>


I still play you can ask Crunkles.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> All I hear is QQ. If you feel this way then sell or uninstall all your games, sell your computer, buy a low end computer to just check email and facebook, and get a new hobby. *Don't complain about a videogame wasting your time in a game thread*. Hypocritical view is hypocritical. You wasted plenty of time typing that, shoulda just gone and been more productive. Whereas I'm at work with nothing to do before I leave in 10 mins, so I'm browsing the interwebz.


LOL I have seen plenty of people in this thread saying its a waste of time!! Especially when they are on a losing streak, and getting put back into "elo hell." Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Narokuu

not a waste of time you can only get better. period


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> not a waste of time you can only get better. period


Yes you can get better at League of Legends. Does it help you? No, it doesn't, because League of Legends is a team based game. Individual skill means nothing. Your individual skill may help you win normals, but it isn't going to help you win ranked games.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Yes you can get better at League of Legends. Does it help you? No, it doesn't, because League of Legends is a team based game. Individual skill means nothing. Your individual skill may help you win normals, but it isn't going to help you win ranked games.


It might...


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> LOL I have seen plenty of people in this thread saying its a waste of time!! Especially when they are on a losing streak, and getting put back into "elo hell." Are you kidding me?!


Oh I'm in elo hell right now but it's still not a waste of time! LMAO

Also just played a normal and our vlad and darius were afk from the start


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It might...


Yeah it might help, sometimes, I say you have a 50% success rate of your individual skill helping you win the whole game. Example; I always win my lane. However, I do not always win the game.


----------



## yutzybrian

I called adc. Team leader locks in Caitlyn. Ok so I go support as Cho'Gath. Cait builds boots all the way to alacrity before starting on an IE, meanwhile she feeds Trist. *facepalm*


----------



## OkanG

Is Cho'Gath support normal on the NA server? Sounds a little silly to my little N&E server brain


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Yeah it might help, sometimes, I say you have a 50% success rate of your individual skill helping you win the whole game. Example; I always win my lane. However, I do not always win the game.


That's why you roam
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I called adc. Team leader locks in Caitlyn. Ok so I go support as Cho'Gath. Cait builds boots all the way to alacrity before starting on an IE, meanwhile she feeds Trist. *facepalm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Is Cho'Gath support normal on the NA server? Sounds a little silly to my little N&E server brain


It's viable. A silence, a knockup, and a true dmg ult?

Meat-shield as well


----------



## last-

Just wondering what your guys' opinions are on the best support champion in the game currently.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Just wondering what your guys' opinions are on the best support champion in the game currently.


Imo i think soraka is probably thee best support. Sustain for the adc and the heals!! Next to her i like leona and her cc.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Is Cho'Gath support normal on the NA server? Sounds a little silly to my little N&E server brain


Not so much normal, but as stated above it is viable. I was last pick on my team and we didn't have a good tank yet. So I supported with Cho lol


----------



## karkee

Helloes, I don't know if it fits in this part of the forum or not but since I got a new PC ( I5 3570k, 16gb ram, GTX 670 , asus gene V) I am not having a good gameplay in lol, its like my champion is running so slow and the movement when clicking is sluggish.

Anyone ever had such problem? I will format later on I guess.

Im using latest nvidia drivers and asus mobo drivers etc, also reinstalled adobe air and lol.


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Just wondering what your guys' opinions are on the best support champion in the game currently.


Sona's ult is win if you can land it right. Otherwise, Ali/Taric/Leona are all good and viable past early game.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Just wondering what your guys' opinions are on the best support champion in the game currently.


Lulu.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Just wondering what your guys' opinions are on the best support champion in the game currently.


Leblanc


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Leblanc


Trundle.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Trundle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Leblanc


Kayle


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Kayle


I wasn't being serious, trundle the troll.


----------



## hollowtek

no joke about lb support bot either. snare + silence, plus guaranteed kill @ level 6. then free roam assassin mid-late game!

edit:

SOTD is the best most awesomest ad item evarz

2nd edit!

LOL team picked 2 adc's so i said screw it, ill go adc as well haha.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> no joke about lb support bot either. snare + silence, plus guaranteed kill @ level 6. then free roam assassin mid-late game!
> 
> edit:
> 
> SOTD is the best most awesomest ad item evarz
> 
> 2nd edit!
> 
> LOL team picked 2 adc's so i said screw it, ill go adc as well haha.


= Win


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a rude wakeup call to those who still use ELO Hell as a excuse on why they are low ELO.
> *
> Origin :*
> The Term ELO Hell was once used to represent a person's status in their ELO Ranking. Back in the day, when you could not see your elo below 1200. ( You have no idea when you will get out at the rate )
> 
> Proper Use : Oh... you're in ELO Hell. Sucks to be you.
> Improper Use : I'm in ELO Hell.
> 
> Nowadays everyone use the term ELO Hell to say that they are in a ELO that they do not belong in, meaning they think they belong in a higher ELO.
> *
> Why Are You Here??*
> 
> This is a sickness of the mind. Those who think they do not belong at a ELO which they cannot leave is arrogant. I'm not going to say that i never thought I was never in ELO Hell. Before I got "good" I was around 1400 ELO and I always thought that I belonged in the 1800's~. Why? Because like most of you I tell myself that it was the other lane's fault because they fed and I went 12/2/7. Great score huh? so you lost with amazing score, that must means the other lanes fed and you couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> That fact that anyone would think it was another lane's fault that they had lost is the worst thing to think.
> Reason 1 - It leads you to thinking: "Hmmm well I hope I get a better top lane next game"
> Why is this a reason? You think this over and over again and yet you still manage to allow bad tops fail instead of learning from your past experience with top losing; you chose to wait 'till you get a good top instead of helping top
> Reason 2 - You're always going to end up with someone bad most of the time.
> Why is this a reason? So let's represent good people with head and bad people with tails( coins ). Since it is completely random for BOTH teams the chance of you getting a good team mate is same as bad. Seeing that you take up one space on the team and chance of getting good vs bad player are both the same you will end up on your team You + 2x good player + 2x bad player. And the opposing team the same between each game 3x good + 2x bad or 2x good + 3x bad.
> 
> Don't understand what I just said ? The next section will explain
> 
> *What Are The Chances Of Winning?*
> 
> This is the part where most of the debate will be and where I will be gaining all the hate from this thread. Because this is where I will be using math to explain to you why you (those of you that can no longer advance belong at that elo. Meaning that if you stopped gaining ELO, you're probably at the ELO you are supposed to be at.
> 
> Let's represent good player with 1 and bad player with 2 and you with X
> Probability speaking you will be paired up with two good player and two bad player. Keep in mind that this equation only works over a long peroid of time because not every game you will end up with two good and two bad players. But mathematically speaking, over time the average will be two god and two bad per game. And how does this explain why I belong at which ELO? Consider the following Example.
> 
> Games before your destined ELO:
> 1+1+X+2+2 VS 1+1+1+2+2 ( OR ) 1+1+2+2+2
> The likely outcome is that every game your opponent's comp swaps out but since this is before you destined ELO you will ALWAYS be a 1. So in Theory every other game is a guaranteed win while the mirror match up will be determined by how good each player are in the game. So this probably means you will win every other one of these games that are mirror match up. Meaning your ELO should be increasing because over a long period of time you will be winning every other game and the games in between are half and half. Sometime you will win 3 in a row and right after that a Win than Loss followed up by a Win. And the cycle continues so you win 3 more games in a row.
> This Means in a 10 game survey playing against low ELO match up you should defiantly win 7-8 games on average. You're thinking right now , "WOW thats a lot of chance for me to win so why am I not winning ? Is it because i'm playing at the ELO I should be ??? And Why do Pros not have 75% win rate???"
> 
> This is due to the fat that once you have achieved your ELO the equation flip flops. Once you have reached your destined ELO and are playing at your ELO's full capacity, your chance of winning the game is 50% ( I sure hope I don't need to explain why )
> Pro's don't have this type of Win Ratio because once they reached 2k+ their win chance is pretty much 50-55% Depending on the good/bad standards of the game. But if you look at most of their smurfs that are playing in lower ELO than what they are destined for, their win ratio is VERY close to 75%~
> 
> Think about this in your head : How many people say they dropped several hundred ELO due to bad luck in solo que? How many people admit that they got carried up several hundred ELO due to luck in solo que? If you think about it hard enough you will come to realize that the chances of you being carried up 100 ELO is the same as down 100 ELO. Maybe you lose several hundred ELO because you got carried up not because you are being carried down but because of your bad team mate. And once you are at a ELO you don't belong in ( higher ) the equation flops
> and now you're losing 75% of your games.
> 
> So next time you lose a game, don't rage about it, think about it. What could you have done in order to win that game.
> 
> P.S. For those of you that say you are getting 12/2/10 score and are losing. You lost not because your other lanes lost. You lose because you were in-capable of aiding and assisting your other lanes in order to obtain victory. If you are watching pro team play and wonder why they don't gank. It's because team and solo que are completely different. In team all someone need to do is say mia and now top becomes ungankable. You need to take advantage of the fact that the other lanes have no idea that you are ganking and help the noob win the lane.
> 
> Sorry for the multitudes of grammatical errors and the amount of times I've gone off topic
> 
> Edited so it does not seem like those question are me complaining. Because some people don't take the time to read through the article.


Bro --- I just want to say that you're wrong. I've played this game long enough to know what is/isn't true. You can only go so far as a team player before your team ultimately fails/loses. You're only going to be as strong as the weakest link on your team, that's for any team oriented sport, or game.

I sat at 1700 in Season 1 Premade 5v5 teams, sadly -- Back then, if you played with another team after your premade ranking, it got reset with your most current team so no 1700 showing for me









Season 2, was roughly 1480's solo que after carrying out of the 1100 elo...., carried with a duo partner to get near gold and quit playing because of military orders for a while. Was about out of that **** elo
Season 3, I can't even get out of 1200's after losing 6-7 of my placement matches. Out of all 6-7 -- We had 4-5 of them had leavers right at the start, thankfully at that elo and having ****ty teammates, I won 2 or 3 4v5.

Anyways,

If you play support, and your carries just can't carry, you're not going to win, supports can't carry your team to victory, they only go so far. If a jungler doesn't do his role like their jungler, you're not going to win or it diminishes your chances way more than theirs. If top isn't warding, isn't getting ganks by mid or your jungler and (you're the ADC) meanwhile the enemy team is getting them, and the top is getting thrashed on, you're chances of winning the game is much lower. Counter picking is a big thing now a days at this elo -- Higher elo's, you counter pick, first pick is supports/adc's or junglers while waiting for last picks on mids/elo's.

Down here, they first pick Kat mid and everyone on their team builds around it to punish that pick...........

The thing about Elo hell is now a days, atleaset for me sitting at the 1200 elo now (dropped a lot of elo... yet again) -- Me playing normals I have a better teammates and stronger competition then sitting at this craptastic elo.

Some of it has to do with the players, but I know I'm not at this elo because I'm that bad or good (no offense to those that deserve to be at this elo) when buddies that I play with often, that they know I'm a better team player, team sport, carry bla bla then what they are, are now at 1600-1800 elo in solo que and won't play with me because I'm in "elo hell"

Oh, and here is also a problem, it has something to do about low wins vs's high wins and how they take that into account....

From what I'm noticing, players who are still new to the game eg, low wins, new to level 30 are at consistent higher elo's then veterans like me with 1-2K wins.

In fact, my IRL buddy, just hit 30 a couple weeks ago is at 1540 and throws it in my face every..... single.....day that he is better then me because his elo is higher and he freaking blows nuts lol

I'm *****ing about the system and how it works, it's messed up and riot knows it -- The new changes hopefully will fix this.


----------



## Zackcy

I've won multple 4v5s.

Twisted Fate OP.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Bro --- I just want to say that you're wrong. I've played this game long enough to know what is/isn't true. You can only go so far as a team player before your team ultimately fails/loses. You're only going to be as strong as the weakest link on your team, that's for any team oriented sport, or game.
> 
> I sat at 1700 in Season 1 Premade 5v5 teams, sadly -- Back then, if you played with another team after your premade ranking, it got reset with your most current team so no 1700 showing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2, was roughly 1480's solo que after carrying out of the 1100 elo...., carried with a duo partner to get near gold and quit playing because of military orders for a while. Was about out of that **** elo
> Season 3, I can't even get out of 1200's after losing 6-7 of my placement matches. Out of all 6-7 -- We had 4-5 of them had leavers right at the start, thankfully at that elo and having ****ty teammates, I won 2 or 3 4v5.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> If you play support, and your carries just can't carry, you're not going to win, supports can't carry your team to victory, they only go so far. If a jungler doesn't do his role like their jungler, you're not going to win or it diminishes your chances way more than theirs. If top isn't warding, isn't getting ganks by mid or your jungler and (you're the ADC) meanwhile the enemy team is getting them, and the top is getting thrashed on, you're chances of winning the game is much lower. Counter picking is a big thing now a days at this elo -- Higher elo's, you counter pick, first pick is supports/adc's or junglers while waiting for last picks on mids/elo's.
> 
> Down here, they first pick Kat mid and everyone on their team builds around it to punish that pick...........
> 
> The thing about Elo hell is now a days, atleaset for me sitting at the 1200 elo now (dropped a lot of elo... yet again) -- Me playing normals I have a better teammates and stronger competition then sitting at this craptastic elo.
> 
> Some of it has to do with the players, but I know I'm not at this elo because I'm that bad or good (no offense to those that deserve to be at this elo) when buddies that I play with often, that they know I'm a better team player, team sport, carry bla bla then what they are, are now at 1600-1800 elo in solo que and won't play with me because I'm in "elo hell"
> 
> Oh, and here is also a problem, it has something to do about low wins vs's high wins and how they take that into account....
> 
> From what I'm noticing, players who are still new to the game eg, low wins, new to level 30 are at consistent higher elo's then veterans like me with 1-2K wins.
> 
> *In fact, my IRL buddy, just hit 30 a couple weeks ago is at 1540 and throws it in my face every..... single.....day that he is better then me because his elo is higher* and he freaking blows nuts lol
> 
> I'm *****ing about the system and how it works, it's messed up and riot knows it -- The new changes hopefully will fix this.


Because he's better than you? lol


----------



## TheOddOne

200 elo and I will have plat cheer for me guys


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 200 elo and I will have plat cheer for me guys


Go ham sahn

Make us proud


----------



## starships

I just got into LoL because a friend started playing, and I was wondering are there any guys who do videos similar to Day9s sc2 stuff? Just very through breakdowns and analyzing to help me properly learn the game?


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, PBE is now ranked only. Pre game lobby flame. Dodges. Dodges all day. People call each other bad, link their lolking.

Thx riot for ruining fun server.


----------



## TinDaDragon

In other news.

A fed Kayle is so awesome


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Because he's better than you? lol


Uh, no. Just further proves how broken it is


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Uh, no. Just further proves how broken it is


Or he's better than you and you're just mad about it...

It's nothing to worry about. Just keep calm and carry on


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Or he's better than you and you're just mad about it...
> 
> It's nothing to worry about. Just keep calm and carry on


Lol, no -- He's a new player, just hit 30. He even admits how stupid it is. He's rubbing the sarcasm and riots stupidity with ranked in my face haha


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Lol, no -- He's a new player, just hit 30. He even admits how stupid it is. He's rubbing the sarcasm and riots stupidity with ranked in my face haha


Why does the fact that he just got to lvl 30 has anything to do with this?

If he's good, then he's good. First time I got to lvl 30, I went in ranked and got to 1388 elo


----------



## Narokuu

new S3 will help a ton... cant wait for the normal wins to be taken into account...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Why does the fact that he just got to lvl 30 has anything to do with this?
> 
> If he's good, then he's good. First time I got to lvl 30, I went in ranked and got to 1388 elo


Because I know he sucks, he knows he sucks -- He's still new to the game, you can't deny that having 200 games under your belt really compares to someone that has over 5000 under theirs.

It matters to a certain extent, he could be pro-like, but that's only on the very very minor of players, per average and majority, more games you have, better player you become, practice makes perfect.

What I'm saying is, people who are newer to the game are consistently getting higher elo's because of the matchmaking system, they're getting put with people who are also newer to the game, thus getting higher elo's then those who have to work to get out, like myself.

I'm not saying it's impossible, bad things happen, but being in this elo makes it WAY more difficult then it should be to raise up, once I get back to the 1400's, it's easier to win games, because people still suck at that elo.

Right now, I'm in feederlo -- AD GP bot, Soraka mid......, that's what I'm getting right now, all because I lost a majority of my placement matches.


----------



## hollowtek

aw yeah here we go ranked match with nunu. lets do this and snoo snoo with amazonians after the match.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> aw yeah here we go ranked match with nunu. lets do this and *snoo snoo with amazonians after the match.*


futurama up in here.


----------



## hollowtek

nunu wins. snoo snoo imminent for small fry man.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

add me!!

midgetfreak

Profanity removed


----------



## hollowtek

i think i already had you added hehe.


----------



## SpartanVXL

Anybody who gets about 400+ consistent frames have any experience with unit displacement?

It's kind of like reverse rubberbanding where units/heroes will move instantly to a location that seems to be where they might end up half a second into the future, similar to when creeps that have a clear lane to move in somtimes teleport forwards but happens while in combat.

I play at 100Hz and leave the frame-limiter on benchmark to get 400+ but ever since the patch I get this, to stop it I set the framecap to High (Seems like 150% of refresh rate which is 150fps) and it stops. My ping sits at 150 always with no spikes at all.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> Anybody who gets about 400+ consistent frames have any experience with unit displacement?
> 
> It's kind of like reverse rubberbanding where units/heroes will move instantly to a location that seems to be where they might end up half a second into the future, similar to when creeps that have a clear lane to move in somtimes teleport forwards but happens while in combat.
> 
> I play at 100Hz and leave the frame-limiter on benchmark to get 400+ but ever since the patch I get this, to stop it I set the framecap to High (Seems like 150% of refresh rate which is 150fps) and it stops. My ping sits at 150 always with no spikes at all.


Same thing happens to me. I just put V-Sync on, and put the frame-limiter thingy on 'Benchmark'. Kinda ironic that insanely high FPS give lags


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> Anybody who gets about 400+ consistent frames have any experience with unit displacement?
> 
> It's kind of like reverse rubberbanding where units/heroes will move instantly to a location that seems to be where they might end up half a second into the future, similar to when creeps that have a clear lane to move in somtimes teleport forwards but happens while in combat.
> 
> I play at 100Hz and leave the frame-limiter on benchmark to get 400+ but ever since the patch I get this, to stop it I set the framecap to High (Seems like 150% of refresh rate which is 150fps) and it stops. My ping sits at 150 always with no spikes at all.


turn off vsync. turn off camera-follow mode


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*


lol? I don't call be a 25 yr old in the military being a child, or how my comment would make me insecure. Clearly you're the one with the issue dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> LOL I have seen plenty of people in this thread saying its a waste of time!! Especially when they are on a losing streak, and getting put back into "elo hell." Are you kidding me?!


Didn't say people don't, just all around tired of reading it here. It's not a QQ thread, it's a place to actually talk about the game. Either Big Al needs to start moderating the thread or close it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Yes you can get better at League of Legends. Does it help you? No, it doesn't, because League of Legends is a team based game. Individual skill means nothing. Your individual skill may help you win normals, but it isn't going to help you win ranked games.


Then you need more practice clearly. I've been playing for only a week after a 3 month break and I'm already 1650 elo. It's not that hard; shut up, don't rage, play your role, do it well, and win games, end of story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Just wondering what your guys' opinions are on the best support champion in the game currently.


For me it's Nunu. Bloodboil is just too strong. Hate Leblanc support. I've done Cho support and it's hilarious, and viable.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Bro --- I just want to say that you're wrong. I've played this game long enough to know what is/isn't true. You can only go so far as a team player before your team ultimately fails/loses. You're only going to be as strong as the weakest link on your team, that's for any team oriented sport, or game.
> 
> I sat at 1700 in Season 1 Premade 5v5 teams, sadly -- Back then, if you played with another team after your premade ranking, it got reset with your most current team so no 1700 showing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2, was roughly 1480's solo que after carrying out of the 1100 elo...., carried with a duo partner to get near gold and quit playing because of military orders for a while. Was about out of that **** elo
> Season 3, I can't even get out of 1200's after losing 6-7 of my placement matches. Out of all 6-7 -- We had 4-5 of them had leavers right at the start, thankfully at that elo and having ****ty teammates, I won 2 or 3 4v5.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> If you play support, and your carries just can't carry, you're not going to win, supports can't carry your team to victory, they only go so far. If a jungler doesn't do his role like their jungler, you're not going to win or it diminishes your chances way more than theirs. If top isn't warding, isn't getting ganks by mid or your jungler and (you're the ADC) meanwhile the enemy team is getting them, and the top is getting thrashed on, you're chances of winning the game is much lower. Counter picking is a big thing now a days at this elo -- Higher elo's, you counter pick, first pick is supports/adc's or junglers while waiting for last picks on mids/elo's.
> 
> Down here, they first pick Kat mid and everyone on their team builds around it to punish that pick...........
> 
> The thing about Elo hell is now a days, atleaset for me sitting at the 1200 elo now (dropped a lot of elo... yet again) -- Me playing normals I have a better teammates and stronger competition then sitting at this craptastic elo.
> 
> Some of it has to do with the players, but I know I'm not at this elo because I'm that bad or good (no offense to those that deserve to be at this elo) when buddies that I play with often, that they know I'm a better team player, team sport, carry bla bla then what they are, are now at 1600-1800 elo in solo que and won't play with me because I'm in "elo hell"
> 
> Oh, and here is also a problem, it has something to do about low wins vs's high wins and how they take that into account....
> 
> From what I'm noticing, players who are still new to the game eg, low wins, new to level 30 are at consistent higher elo's then veterans like me with 1-2K wins.
> 
> In fact, my IRL buddy, just hit 30 a couple weeks ago is at 1540 and throws it in my face every..... single.....day that he is better then me because his elo is higher and he freaking blows nuts lol
> 
> I'm *****ing about the system and how it works, it's messed up and riot knows it -- The new changes hopefully will fix this.


What RedRay said is actually 100% accurate, and if you've been playing for a long time like you said then you would know this. There was a time when there was an "ELO hell" but once everyone used the term to say they are stuck in an ELO they don't belong in the term lost all meaning.

On the support note, if you're going to play support in yolo queue just play a strong one or a champ that isn't even support but a bruiser, like Pantheon or J4. I've carried games as support by harrasing the other ADC, warding everything, and timely ultimates. I main supports, but don't play them much in solo queue so that I can climb.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Beware fiends,

Master Crunkles has spoken


----------



## andyroo89

elo hell became a cliche.


----------



## hollowtek

I'm not getting the elo system anymore... i duo queue with my cousin who is 1600+ and we usually win our games, yet i don't get any bonus elo for playing against golds...


----------



## SpartanVXL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> turn off vsync. turn off camera-follow mode


I'm an RTS and Dota player before League, that and I play on a CRT so neither V-Sync or camera lock-on are enabled. It's not much of an issue since it stops when I framecap to 150, was wondering if anyone else had their game run funny at 400+ fps.

Anyway its probably a good thing for my hardware that I framecap instead of running it hot


----------



## Costfree

Curious to know if you guys cast using the smart cast spells and its advantages over not using it that way?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Curious to know if you guys cast using the smart cast spells and its advantages over not using it that way?


Pros:
Faster casting, easier to react/combo, less tiring on the fingers

Cons:
Might heal yourself instead of intentional target (Kayle)

Pros of non-smartcast:
Calculations

Cons: Opposite of the pros from smartcast


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> I'm not getting the elo system anymore... i duo queue with my cousin who is 1600+ and we usually win our games, yet i don't get any bonus elo for playing against golds...


You don't, but if your cousin loses he will lose a ton of ELO tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> elo hell became a cliche.


You don't even ranked and I saw your ignite exhaust GP lewlewlewlewl <3


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You don't, but if your cousin loses he will lose a ton of ELO tho.
> You don't even ranked and I saw your ignite exhaust GP lewlewlewlewl <3


ignite exhaust gp? I don't remember this?  either way no one can run away from gp xD

LONGGGGGGGGGG OVERDUE


----------



## hollowtek

Smartcast has it's pros on most spells... Few exceptions are Kayle's heal and ult, Veigar's stun cage, and lots of other long range AOE.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Smartcast has it's pros on most spells... Few exceptions are Kayle's heal and ult, Veigar's stun cage, and lots of other long range AOE.


Smart cast is definitely useful if you take the time to use it and get used to it. I used to use smart cast but found I preferred having complete control over aiming. Smart cast leaves a lot to be desired in that respect.


----------



## Priest666x

I just signed up to this club and it's my first time entering this thread in all my years of being in this site, so hello to you all. I am a support main player (Yes we do exist) but can play any role and would like to play with some of you fine people of this site, my ingame name is the same as my OCN name.

Smartcast is a fickle thing because it is great but becomes a big issue with point and drag abilities (i.e Rumble ult, Viktor E) but one thing I did to help me is to set normal cast on ALT + skill key, that way you don't miss a crucial hook and still get the benefits of both, I also have self cast set to shift. The idea that smartcast is faster is only true for sometime because after you get used to using your skills quickly, it'll be the same as smartcast. A friend of mine uses default, him and me used to debate which is better because I am a smartcast player but after watching his Veigar, my idea of smartcast being so fast no longer was that fast (He was always able to use all his skills, with DFG on people).


----------



## DurbanCommando

Hi! I'm new as hell to this community, so I thought I'd get to know some people through things that I know, like LoL!

I TOO am a Support main, mostly Alistar or blitz, although I've been loving the hell out of teemo lately. I'm not new per se, but I'm not level 30 yet either!


----------



## OkanG

If you're not level 30, you're new







Welcome to OCN! Man, all the new LoL players. Nice!


----------



## DurbanCommando

I s'pose.







I've almost only solo-que'd, otherwise being me teaching irl friends how to play. (and thus losing, haha.) I'm not...terrrible. I'm competent, I've just never taken it all that seriously.


----------



## Priest666x

It's funny because I am the exact opposite of that, in that I take is so serious that I study base stats, ratios, cd timers, etc. Sometimes (Or that's to say most of the times) I feel like I'm taking a test because of the dozen or more things I have to think about when playing. Even though I think so much, I do enjoy playing the game fully and am glad to say that I'm not a plague to the community because it seems like more and more of those people are rising.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priest666x*
> 
> It's funny because I am the exact opposite of that, in that I take is so serious that I study base stats, ratios, cd timers, etc. Sometimes (Or that's to say most of the times) I feel like I'm taking a test because of the dozen or more things I have to think about when playing. Even though I think so much, I do enjoy playing the game fully and am glad to say that I'm not a plague to the community because it seems like more and more of those people are rising.


thats hard core... i just go with my gut instinct haha.


----------



## TheOddOne

I need someone to help me with my ADC.


----------



## TheOddOne

wow bug


----------



## problem0atique

Is anyone else enjoying the changes to matchmaking? I seem to be getting better team mates over all. Trolls are few and far between in comparison to pre-patch.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I need someone to help me with my ADC.


What chu need sahn


----------



## DurbanCommando

I appreciate guys like you man, (speaking to priest.) they help me learn without having to do half as much reading!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> What RedRay said is actually 100% accurate, and if you've been playing for a long time like you said then you would know this. There was a time when there was an "ELO hell" but once everyone used the term to say they are stuck in an ELO they don't belong in the term lost all meaning.
> 
> On the support note, if you're going to play support in yolo queue just play a strong one or a champ that isn't even support but a bruiser, like Pantheon or J4. I've carried games as support by harrasing the other ADC, warding everything, and timely ultimates. I main supports, but don't play them much in solo queue so that I can climb.


You don't know how much I've tried to help my team carry as jungle Pantheon, letting their lanes get fed, ganking each and every single lane idk how many times, and letting them win them, they still throw hard late game when I fall off (as Pantheon falls off late game) -- Switched to trying to carry hard early as Pantheon, late it falls off

Same with J4, I've assisted and warded everything, at this elo, wards are nothing, they still have 0 map awareness if you ping them that they're right there. They face check, and what do you do about that soraka mid? Or that AD GP bot? Or that support Nasus, or that Jungle Malzahar (yes, yes I've seen this in ranked)

No, there is an issue, there is an elo hell, because how does someone from the 1700's get to the 1200's and can't get back out. How does someone who has less then 200 games, doesn't know about warding top (as they've played top lane 12 times out of their short career) get to 1530's?

How do my friends, I've played with well over 600+ games, and ADMIT I'm atleast as good, or better in the team fights then what they are, get MUCH higher elo, all because of losing placement matches, I'm sorry but there is a problem with it, there is an elo hell -- Drop back down to it and I want to see you work your way out alone, then come talk to me









Supports aren't going to carry you out of it, neither is a support Pantheon since that's gimping your ADC, but in your defense, if the ADC is sucking, I'd go for the kills and the creep.

Hell, you can even ask most of the OCN players, not that they remember me -- I've played with Hallowtek, Multicoring, Qusual, Cynez, some others, used to play with them regularly -- Not so much now


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> You don't know how much I've tried to help my team carry as jungle Pantheon, letting their lanes get fed, ganking each and every single lane idk how many times, and letting them win them, they still throw hard late game when I fall off (as Pantheon falls off late game) -- Switched to trying to carry hard early as Pantheon, late it falls off
> 
> Same with J4, I've assisted and warded everything, at this elo, wards are nothing, they still have 0 map awareness if you ping them that they're right there. They face check, and what do you do about that soraka mid? Or that AD GP bot? Or that support Nasus, or that Jungle Malzahar (yes, yes I've seen this in ranked)
> 
> No, there is an issue, there is an elo hell, because how does someone from the 1700's get to the 1200's and can't get back out. How does someone who has less then 200 games, doesn't know about warding top (as they've played top lane 12 times out of their short career) get to 1530's?
> 
> How do my friends, I've played with well over 600+ games, and ADMIT I'm atleast as good, or better in the team fights then what they are, get MUCH higher elo, all because of losing placement matches, I'm sorry but there is a problem with it, there is an elo hell -- Drop back down to it and I want to see you work your way out alone, then come talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supports aren't going to carry you out of it, neither is a support Pantheon since that's gimping your ADC, but in your defense, if the ADC is sucking, I'd go for the kills and the creep.
> 
> Hell, you can even ask most of the OCN players, not that they remember me -- I've played with Hallowtek, Multicoring, Qusual, Cynez, some others, used to play with them regularly -- Not so much now


Calm down. Raging's not gonna help

What do I do with Soraka mid, gp bot, support nasus, and malz jungle?
I let them play the champions. 6/10 times, they've become good at that particular champ that they can go anywhere. All of them are viable. Nasus with slows, gp with gold + harass, soraka with silence.

Just stick it out. Stop QQing and carry harder. Or just stop playing in general.

There are trolls everywhere. You're not gonna avoid them all


----------



## Zackcy

Of all the odds


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Of all the odds
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL I'm still laughing over this. i duo queued with my cousin, and somehow zackcy was in game too! hah it was for sure win.

side note: we won, and now i'm 1400


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> LOL I'm still laughing over this. i duo queued with my cousin, and somehow zackcy was in game too! hah it was for sure win.


Your GA Leona was terror.


----------



## TheOddOne

GA Leona LOLOLOL


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> LOL I'm still laughing over this. i duo queued with my cousin, and somehow zackcy was in game too! hah it was for sure win.
> 
> side note: we won, and now i'm 1400


Wow.

Good job. I remember you complaining about being 1200 last year.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Does anyone have any tips with playing Hecarim?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips with playing Hecarim?


All I can say is build tanky and rush for their adc/ap carry. Also, try and split up their team with your ult and use it to reach the adc and apc. I would get exhaust just because of the awesome initiate with an exhaust on adc, that adc is gone. He is very fast so he is one of the junglers that does not need flash.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips with playing Hecarim?


GANK LIKE CRAZY.

There are good hecarims (ones who gank all the time), and then there are the bad ones (ones who just who farm jungle).

Gauntlet OP.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> GA Leona LOLOLOL


Lol that's what everyone said, but man that additional armor and MR sure helped!


----------



## hollowtek

WOW thresh in the hands of TSM Xpecial... Pretty sure he's going to be banned as much as Blitz!


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Of all the odds


Even more odds, iixP is in my clan (he is ahri).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> You don't know how much I've tried to help my team carry as jungle Pantheon, letting their lanes get fed, ganking each and every single lane idk how many times, and letting them win them, they still throw hard late game when I fall off (as Pantheon falls off late game) -- Switched to trying to carry hard early as Pantheon, late it falls off
> 
> Same with J4, I've assisted and warded everything, at this elo, wards are nothing, they still have 0 map awareness if you ping them that they're right there. They face check, and what do you do about that soraka mid? Or that AD GP bot? Or that support Nasus, or that Jungle Malzahar (yes, yes I've seen this in ranked)
> 
> No, there is an issue, there is an elo hell, because how does someone from the 1700's get to the 1200's and can't get back out. How does someone who has less then 200 games, doesn't know about warding top (as they've played top lane 12 times out of their short career) get to 1530's?
> 
> How do my friends, I've played with well over 600+ games, and ADMIT I'm atleast as good, or better in the team fights then what they are, get MUCH higher elo, all because of losing placement matches, I'm sorry but there is a problem with it, there is an elo hell -- Drop back down to it and I want to see you work your way out alone, then come talk to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supports aren't going to carry you out of it, neither is a support Pantheon since that's gimping your ADC, but in your defense, if the ADC is sucking, I'd go for the kills and the creep.
> 
> Hell, you can even ask most of the OCN players, not that they remember me -- I've played with Hallowtek, Multicoring, Qusual, Cynez, some others, used to play with them regularly -- Not so much now


I am Cynez... and no offense but I don't recall our games, so I don't see your play being at the 1700s level. I tend to remember people who play at a high level.


----------



## Iislsdum

So, in the midst of all the QQ about Elo hell, what do you guys think about the new ranked system coming for S3? As far as I can tell, the bottom division of each tier will be the new "Elo hell", with players not being able to drop out (even if they are well deserving). People have to find something/someone other than themselves to blame their bad play on, after all.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> So, in the midst of all the QQ about Elo hell, what do you guys think about the new ranked system coming for S3? As far as I can tell, the bottom division of each tier will be the new "Elo hell", with players not being able to drop out (even if they are well deserving). People have to find something/someone other than themselves to blame their bad play on, after all.


I honestly can't predict what's gonna happen. It's going to be intersting how it's gonna pan out. I honestly think the old system is better overall, but I think this will create more seperation between the players based on their skill level. Although I recall something about not being able to get demoted (opposite of promoted?), which I think can kinda go both ways. I'm curious to see how it turns out. The system is great in Starcraft 2, but I don't know if it's suitable for a team-based game like League of Legends.


----------



## Balsagna

Cynez,

You don't remember GodFather007 ? I recall you saying that I'm good and play at a high level, but it's cool, whatever floats your boat.

Anyways,

And no, I'm not raging, I'm griping at how dumb this elo system works compared to other (team) based elo systems out there, SC2 is one of them and it doesn't have the issues like this. You can say elo hell doesn't exist, yet you can read at how some Plat players aren't getting out of it, or switching to smurfs, being forced to duo que, or not even solo que in general, just read.

There is some formula they use to keep you at a 1:1 ratio, regardless of elo -- Was on a bad losing streak and got the durps on my team, today I went up about 40 elo after a couple games, they so happened to be on the other team and have been on a win streak past day or so, hopefully the streak is long enough to get to the 1400's again where the durps aren't a MAJORITY









The winning team is dependent on who has the most durps at this elo

And quit attacking me with the replies, it's not like I'm attacking anyone, I'm attacking the system. Again, drop down to the 1100's and carry yourself out and prove me wrong if you have the balls to do it









Really -- It comes down to this, Elo means nothing in this game -- I know where I stand and where I have played before, I can be in the 200's, doesn't matter. I know it's just a bad losing streak from the Rioteer's matchmaking bonanza and I'll get out of it

Just sucks not even having good games and watching the trolfests at this elo, it's not as occurent the higher you get, sorry for the "Q Q"


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Cynez,
> 
> You don't remember GodFather007 ? I recall you saying that I'm good and play at a high level, but it's cool, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> And no, I'm not raging, I'm griping at how dumb this elo system works compared to other (team) based elo systems out there, SC2 is one of them and it doesn't have the issues like this. You can say elo hell doesn't exist, yet you can read at how some Plat players aren't getting out of it, or switching to smurfs, being forced to duo que, or not even solo que in general, just read.
> 
> There is some formula they use to keep you at a 1:1 ratio, regardless of elo -- Was on a bad losing streak and got the durps on my team, today I went up about 40 elo after a couple games, they so happened to be on the other team and have been on a win streak past day or so, hopefully the streak is long enough to get to the 1400's again where the durps aren't a MAJORITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winning team is dependent on who has the most durps at this elo
> 
> And quit attacking me with the replies, it's not like I'm attacking anyone, I'm attacking the system. Again, drop down to the 1100's and carry yourself out and prove me wrong if you have the balls to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really -- It comes down to this, Elo means nothing in this game -- I know where I stand and where I have played before, I can be in the 200's, doesn't matter. I know it's just a bad losing streak from the Rioteer's matchmaking bonanza and I'll get out of it
> 
> Just sucks not even having good games and watching the trolfests at this elo, it's not as occurent the higher you get, sorry for the "Q Q"


I actually dropped to 1100 last season and climbed out of it to 1300 by myself. No duo queuing. I don't recall seeing any plat player complaining about elo hell. Hotshot was stuck at 1800 for like 2 weeks and he carried himself out. NBD


----------



## CravinR1

Someone add me and teach me how to play









Remaj


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Someone add me and teach me how to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remaj


No


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I actually dropped to 1100 last season and climbed out of it to 1300 by myself. No duo queuing. I don't recall seeing any plat player complaining about elo hell. Hotshot was stuck at 1800 for like 2 weeks and he carried himself out. NBD


1300 isn't out of it yet


----------



## Ali67219

Ya 1300 is pretty good


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Cynez,
> 
> You don't remember GodFather007 ? I recall you saying that I'm good and play at a high level, but it's cool, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> And no, I'm not raging, I'm griping at how dumb this elo system works compared to other (team) based elo systems out there, SC2 is one of them and it doesn't have the issues like this. You can say elo hell doesn't exist, yet you can read at how some Plat players aren't getting out of it, or switching to smurfs, being forced to duo que, or not even solo que in general, just read.
> 
> There is some formula they use to keep you at a 1:1 ratio, regardless of elo -- Was on a bad losing streak and got the durps on my team, today I went up about 40 elo after a couple games, they so happened to be on the other team and have been on a win streak past day or so, hopefully the streak is long enough to get to the 1400's again where the durps aren't a MAJORITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winning team is dependent on who has the most durps at this elo
> 
> And quit attacking me with the replies, it's not like I'm attacking anyone, I'm attacking the system. Again, drop down to the 1100's and carry yourself out and prove me wrong if you have the balls to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really -- It comes down to this, Elo means nothing in this game -- I know where I stand and where I have played before, I can be in the 200's, doesn't matter. I know it's just a bad losing streak from the Rioteer's matchmaking bonanza and I'll get out of it
> 
> Just sucks not even having good games and watching the trolfests at this elo, it's not as occurent the higher you get, sorry for the "Q Q"


I think you're onto something with this one. I remember my first ranked game in season 1, I only did one game with mordekaiser and won, but vividly recall how lousy the players were. Then in season 2, I won no games with mordekaiser, and the people were just as bad (regardless of how good I was doing). There was a phenomenal lack of focus at lower elo's than any other rating. It felt like I was playing with people who BARELY got to level 30 and started queuing up ranked matches.

That being said, you should hop in some dominion matches with me some time. It gets your mind off the elo scene, and more or less stress free.


----------



## OkanG

I was 1100. Ended last season on almost 1700 alone. People should learn to play, seriously. All this QQ'ing about ELO hell just makes me smile.


----------



## Narokuu

^^^^ Me too, also Thresh is amazing, my new favorite support next to Leona, time to keep carrying, also for those that are QQing.. This is how you dont give up, i was scared of losing but i tried to keep my head...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFso4UHx6cI Yes i rage, yes i call names, get over it. But i didn't give up.

Road to 2k Episode 2... enjoy <3 playing my 2nd favorite champion, sorry for the clicking, my mic picks up my mechanical keyboard really well

warning: this is a highlight from my livestream, i curse/Cuss and I'm in Skype with my wife, and our cat was being cuddled xD

Enjoy, i love constructive feedback, and tips, but insults and trolls need not apply, i get paid to play, so i get enough trolls on twitch.


----------



## thorian88

http://www.twitch.tv/bsup_


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I was 1100. Ended last season on almost 1700 alone. People should learn to play, seriously. All this QQ'ing about ELO hell just makes me smile.


Last season's matchmaking system was different then this seasons, I have no complaints on last seasons system or season 1. Ever since those changes, it's been different, atleast to me.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> You don't know how much I've tried to help my team carry as jungle Pantheon, letting their lanes get fed, ganking each and every single lane idk how many times, and letting them win them, they still throw hard late game when I fall off (as Pantheon falls off late game) -- Switched to trying to carry hard early as Pantheon, late it falls off


You don't give your lanes kills. You take the kills. Pantheon is amazing at securing kills, and that is what you should be aiming for. Do you trust your teammates? You shouldn't, unless they have proven to be trusthworthy. If you look at my match history, I have 2 games as jungle Jarvan, The one at the very bottom was a game where our MF got super fed, and I noticed she was a good player (kite well, built good items, used ulti well). So I built tank items, and basically was our initiator/peeler. I finished 2/3/18.

4 games later, I played a game as Jarvan where I ganked like crazy, built damage items, and was one shotting the enemy veigar/vayne every teamfight (it was the game I played with hollowtrek). Our bot lane won hard, but mid DCed and top kinda lost. I finished 13/6/20.

It's stupid to give your lanes kills and then trust them to win you the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Same with J4, I've assisted and warded everything, at this elo, wards are nothing, they still have 0 map awareness if you ping them that they're right there. They face check, and what do you do about that soraka mid? Or that AD GP bot? Or that support Nasus, or that Jungle Malzahar (yes, yes I've seen this in ranked)


Don't assist, don't ward. Get kills, get fed, carry the game.

Listen, having bad teammates is more often than not good. They won't take your kills, and they will auto push their lane w/o wards. This means any competent jungler will gank them. So I basically just sneak into top brush and countergank. Xin/Jarvan + any toplaner will burst people extremely hard. One of the biggest things you need to do when trying to win is COUNTERGANK. I had a game as Xin jungle where we had morde mid and Darius top. Those are two champions that are the target for early game ganks. Shaco didnt' take flash, he took exhaust so I knew he was going to gank one of the two, probably mid. So I waited around mid after I got double buffs, and here came Shaco. He blinked in, and then we destroyed him. After that, I based, bought MS 5 boots, and went top lane because darius was pushing hard and he started boots + 3. So Shaco was clearly going to try and gank. 10 seconds after I was in the top lane bush, a orange cloud of smoke poofed from the bush, and there was shaco. I had his double buff, and we ended up with a double kill.

You think that only your teammates are bad. Enemies are just as bad, more often than not worse. Take advantage of that. I know I have bad teammates, so why wouldn't I have bad enemies? It's only natural to assume that. It's silly to get mad at teammates for being bad at 1200-1500 elo.

And there is nothing wrong with weird picks. Play to their strenghs. Mid Soraka will dump on her lane, so ward it for her so she doesn't get ganked or you can see the enemy coming to gank and you counter gank. AD GP bot has really strong early game damage + slow. He snowballs hard. Snowball his lane for him, very easy to gank for. Support Nasus has one of the best slows in the game. Please gank for him. His AS debuff is great for bot lane trading. Not ideal, but manageable. Jungle malz clearls really fast, and has strong ganks especially post 6. Be ready to respond to jungle invades.

You see what I am doing here? I am making the best of a bad situation. It happens all the time in solo queue. There are tons of mistakes I make throughout the game, so blaming a loss on a weird pick is not a good solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Supports aren't going to carry you out of it, neither is a support Pantheon since that's gimping your ADC, but in your defense, if the ADC is sucking, I'd go for the kills and the creep.


Supports are super easy to carry. You can counterward, set up ganks, and harass the hell out of the enemy carry. Most supports 1200 elo dont' even run armour runes. Just play Taric and razzle dazzle them. Play defensive if you dont' trust him, and counterward and ask for ganks. Not feeding is good enough most of the time.

I used to have a bad attitude for solo queue then I realized I am pretty bad myself, and I should try and win every single game by looking at every AVAILABLE factor. My teammates being braindead cactuses is something out of my control. I will always try and gank and kill and push and take towers and objectives and do all the wonderful things that win games. Most of the time, it works.


----------



## Ali67219

I alwaus have and always will believe that there is no elo hell. It just matters how well you play because everyone gets bad teammates,its just how well you can carry them. The 1100 to 1300 elo range is there for a reason, for the people that deserve it and the higher elo is for the people who deserve that.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> So, in the midst of all the QQ about Elo hell, what do you guys think about the new ranked system coming for S3? As far as I can tell, the bottom division of each tier will be the new "Elo hell", with players not being able to drop out (even if they are well deserving). People have to find something/someone other than themselves to blame their bad play on, after all.


The new system might increase the number of reports the trolls get and help remove them from the community, but we'll see eventually. But in Riot's discussions on the system over on reddit, it sounds like even if most of your division is full of trolls, it will attempt to match you with fewer of those based on all the players at your tier and similar records.

In the end it should all balance out, because statistically for all the trolls you get, your opponents are likely to have them in just as many games. You get trolls, then your opponents get trolls. The end result should be equal number of games getting trolled on either side, and the resulting elo you have is still based on your skill and not trolling due to the balancing.

Biggest thing, use positive reinforcement instead of flaming to try and get a troll to play. Arguing from champ select is how most trolls make the decision to feed, so be kind and play what your team needs if you're last pick. If all else fails, hit the ignore button. As soon as I find myself about to yell back or flame at someone I just mute them. Prevents me from violating the summoner's code and reminds me who to report at the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't give your lanes kills. You take the kills. Pantheon is amazing at securing kills, and that is what you should be aiming for. Do you trust your teammates? You shouldn't, unless they have proven to be trusthworthy. If you look at my match history, I have 2 games as jungle Jarvan, The one at the very bottom was a game where our MF got super fed, and I noticed she was a good player (kite well, built good items, used ulti well). So I built tank items, and basically was our initiator/peeler. I finished 2/3/18.
> 
> 4 games later, I played a game as Jarvan where I ganked like crazy, built damage items, and was one shotting the enemy veigar/vayne every teamfight (it was the game I played with hollowtrek). Our bot lane won hard, but mid DCed and top kinda lost. I finished 13/6/20.
> 
> It's stupid to give your lanes kills and then trust them to win you the game.
> Don't assist, don't ward. Get kills, get fed, carry the game.
> 
> Listen, having bad teammates is more often than not good. They won't take your kills, and they will auto push their lane w/o wards. This means any competent jungler will gank them. So I basically just sneak into top brush and countergank. Xin/Jarvan + any toplaner will burst people extremely hard. One of the biggest things you need to do when trying to win is COUNTERGANK. I had a game as Xin jungle where we had morde mid and Darius top. Those are two champions that are the target for early game ganks. Shaco didnt' take flash, he took exhaust so I knew he was going to gank one of the two, probably mid. So I waited around mid after I got double buffs, and here came Shaco. He blinked in, and then we destroyed him. After that, I based, bought MS 5 boots, and went top lane because darius was pushing hard and he started boots + 3. So Shaco was clearly going to try and gank. 10 seconds after I was in the top lane bush, a orange cloud of smoke poofed from the bush, and there was shaco. I had his double buff, and we ended up with a double kill.
> 
> You think that only your teammates are bad. Enemies are just as bad, more often than not worse. Take advantage of that. I know I have bad teammates, so why wouldn't I have bad enemies? It's only natural to assume that. It's silly to get mad at teammates for being bad at 1200-1500 elo.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with weird picks. Play to their strenghs. Mid Soraka will dump on her lane, so ward it for her so she doesn't get ganked or you can see the enemy coming to gank and you counter gank. AD GP bot has really strong early game damage + slow. He snowballs hard. Snowball his lane for him, very easy to gank for. Support Nasus has one of the best slows in the game. Please gank for him. His AS debuff is great for bot lane trading. Not ideal, but manageable. Jungle malz clearls really fast, and has strong ganks especially post 6. Be ready to respond to jungle invades.
> 
> You see what I am doing here? I am making the best of a bad situation. It happens all the time in solo queue. There are tons of mistakes I make throughout the game, so blaming a loss on a weird pick is not a good solution.
> Supports are super easy to carry. You can counterward, set up ganks, and harass the hell out of the enemy carry. Most supports 1200 elo dont' even run armour runes. Just play Taric and razzle dazzle them. Play defensive if you dont' trust him, and counterward and ask for ganks. Not feeding is good enough most of the time.
> 
> I used to have a bad attitude for solo queue then I realized I am pretty bad myself, and I should try and win every single game by looking at every AVAILABLE factor. My teammates being braindead cactuses is something out of my control. I will always try and gank and kill and push and take towers and objectives and do all the wonderful things that win games. Most of the time, it works.


----------



## thorian88

Stream is up.. 1500+ elo







if you have a ny question i'm answering them while i play...

www.twitch.tv/bsup_


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> Stream is up.. 1500+ elo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a ny question i'm answering them while i play...
> 
> www.twitch.tv/bsup_


Showing your PC specs on stream

OP


----------



## TheOddOne

2k is real ELO Hell i can't even get pass it so that's why I'm gonna play on my smurfs again.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 2k is real ELO Hell i can't even get pass it so that's why I'm gonna play on my smurfs again.


Carry me PLS


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> 2k is real ELO Hell i can't even get pass it so that's why I'm gonna play on my smurfs again.


I'll carry you out of ELO hell with my pro support skills. Miss the old Soraka, she was good to me


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You don't give your lanes kills. You take the kills. Pantheon is amazing at securing kills, and that is what you should be aiming for. Do you trust your teammates? You shouldn't, unless they have proven to be trusthworthy. If you look at my match history, I have 2 games as jungle Jarvan, The one at the very bottom was a game where our MF got super fed, and I noticed she was a good player (kite well, built good items, used ulti well). So I built tank items, and basically was our initiator/peeler. I finished 2/3/18.
> 
> 4 games later, I played a game as Jarvan where I ganked like crazy, built damage items, and was one shotting the enemy veigar/vayne every teamfight (it was the game I played with hollowtrek). Our bot lane won hard, but mid DCed and top kinda lost. I finished 13/6/20.
> 
> It's stupid to give your lanes kills and then trust them to win you the game.
> Don't assist, don't ward. Get kills, get fed, carry the game.
> 
> Listen, having bad teammates is more often than not good. They won't take your kills, and they will auto push their lane w/o wards. This means any competent jungler will gank them. So I basically just sneak into top brush and countergank. Xin/Jarvan + any toplaner will burst people extremely hard. One of the biggest things you need to do when trying to win is COUNTERGANK. I had a game as Xin jungle where we had morde mid and Darius top. Those are two champions that are the target for early game ganks. Shaco didnt' take flash, he took exhaust so I knew he was going to gank one of the two, probably mid. So I waited around mid after I got double buffs, and here came Shaco. He blinked in, and then we destroyed him. After that, I based, bought MS 5 boots, and went top lane because darius was pushing hard and he started boots + 3. So Shaco was clearly going to try and gank. 10 seconds after I was in the top lane bush, a orange cloud of smoke poofed from the bush, and there was shaco. I had his double buff, and we ended up with a double kill.
> 
> You think that only your teammates are bad. Enemies are just as bad, more often than not worse. Take advantage of that. I know I have bad teammates, so why wouldn't I have bad enemies? It's only natural to assume that. It's silly to get mad at teammates for being bad at 1200-1500 elo.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with weird picks. Play to their strenghs. Mid Soraka will dump on her lane, so ward it for her so she doesn't get ganked or you can see the enemy coming to gank and you counter gank. AD GP bot has really strong early game damage + slow. He snowballs hard. Snowball his lane for him, very easy to gank for. Support Nasus has one of the best slows in the game. Please gank for him. His AS debuff is great for bot lane trading. Not ideal, but manageable. Jungle malz clearls really fast, and has strong ganks especially post 6. Be ready to respond to jungle invades.
> 
> You see what I am doing here? I am making the best of a bad situation. It happens all the time in solo queue. There are tons of mistakes I make throughout the game, so blaming a loss on a weird pick is not a good solution.
> Supports are super easy to carry. You can counterward, set up ganks, and harass the hell out of the enemy carry. Most supports 1200 elo dont' even run armour runes. Just play Taric and razzle dazzle them. Play defensive if you dont' trust him, and counterward and ask for ganks. Not feeding is good enough most of the time.
> 
> I used to have a bad attitude for solo queue then I realized I am pretty bad myself, and I should try and win every single game by looking at every AVAILABLE factor. My teammates being braindead cactuses is something out of my control. I will always try and gank and kill and push and take towers and objectives and do all the wonderful things that win games. Most of the time, it works.


All this, I have already done, it works -- not all the time, and again, around at this elo (the reason it's called elo hell) is it doesn't work as often. Again, I'm sure it's just riot's formula and a losing streak, hopefully I can pull out of it this short weekend, atleast high enough where I can ATLEAST carry higher, I'm saying down here, it's nearly uncarriable, I don't call this Elo Hell, I call this Feederlo


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> All this, I have already done, it works -- not all the time, and again, around at this elo (the reason it's called elo hell) is it doesn't work as often. Again, I'm sure it's just riot's formula and a losing streak, hopefully I can pull out of it this short weekend, atleast high enough where I can ATLEAST carry higher, I'm saying down here, it's nearly uncarriable, I don't call this Elo Hell, I call this Feederlo


It's your mentality. You think you're the ***** when you're not. If you have played at your best level and you're not out of that said elo, then you belong there.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> It's your mentality. You think you're the ***** when you're not. If you have played at your best level and you're not out of that said elo, then you belong there.


No, you just assume -- that's all

Now shut up and color


----------



## gtsteviiee

Finally got 10 consecutive wins!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Finally got 10 consecutive wins!


Is your profile pic your reaction cuz it's so fitting.


----------



## thatleftnut

Took a month long break from League, even with the Zyra nerfs support Zyra is really strong. The AP itemization makes it really fun because you can get supporty items with AP. Last game I almost got a penta, but friggin Westrice stole it









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Midgethulk

Damn.... Shyvana is a stong jungler. Why didn't I know this before? Now I have to save up for another 6.3K IP.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Damn.... Shyvana is a stong jungler. Why didn't I know this before? Now I have to save up for another 6.3K IP.


Thats why I have 30k ip saved up


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Thats why I have 30k ip saved up


Damn you..... you are not making it easier pfff


----------



## Caples

I am... not quite sure what happened here.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Damn.... *Shyvana is a stong jungler.* Why didn't I know this before? Now I have to save up for another 6.3K IP.


IDK about that. Who was the enemy jungler?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> IDK about that. Who was the enemy jungler?


Can't remember, the game was like 3 days ago.. It was normal game anyway so no crazy counter jungling going on.








I find her a strong jungler just because she can clear the jungle so fast... I mean after doing blue -> wolves -> wraiths I still had 30 sec left on smite. Also her w allows her to catch up with enemies fairly quickly and her q does some nice dmg.
(Jungle lee is still ma fav tho







)


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Can't remember, the game was like 3 days ago.. It was normal game anyway so no crazy counter jungling going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find her a strong jungler just because she can clear the jungle so fast... I mean after doing blue -> wolves -> wraiths I still had 30 sec left on smite. Also her w allows her to catch up with enemies fairly quickly and her q does some nice dmg.
> (Jungle lee is still ma fav tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


She is a strong jungler, one of the stonger and quicker ones at that


----------



## Midgethulk

The thing is that I barely played ranked this season (4 games) and I really don't know what the "top" junglers are at the moment. I was gold last season (dropped to silver







) and it was obvious that lee sin and shaco were top pick/bans most games.


----------



## OkanG

Shyvana is good, but I feel like she falls off a little late game. Her early ganks though.. Dat damage. I'm looking forward to the new ranking system. My friends are catching up to me in rating.. Maybe I should look into playing some solo queue again







It's just so more stressful than Starcraft 2, believe it or not. Too much flame going on, even though I'm like the "saint" type player, who tries to politely make the team stop arguing.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Shyvana is good, but I feel like she falls off a little late game. Her early ganks though.. Dat damage. I'm looking forward to the new ranking system. My friends are catching up to me in rating.. Maybe I should look into playing some solo queue again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so more stressful than Starcraft 2, believe it or not. Too much flame going on, even though I'm like the "saint" type player, who tries to politely make the team stop arguing.


I can 't wait either, SC2's is way better, but I agree -- way too much raging in Solo Que, and I admit, some of it is me when I'm towards the last quick with a friend and they go "You're last pick, you're supporting, you're the weakest link here"

Just had a game with Nunu who said something like that, since he was the first pick.... went 0-11-3. Popped ulti in front of 3 people when I was the only one around like an idiot.... He built AP, not even support like he was going lol with no GP/5 items and only 23 farm


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Just had a game with Nunu who said something like that, since he was the first pick.... went 0-11-3. Popped ulti in front of 3 people when I was the only one around like an idiot.... He built AP, not even support like he was going lol with no GP/5 items and only 23 farm


I just had WW support... beat that.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I just had WW support... beat that.


Soraka mid,l with 41 AP 25min in


----------



## OkanG

AP Garen here, 1500 rating. Anyone else get something more viable than that?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Soraka mid,l with 41 AP 25min in


mhm seems legit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> AP Garen here, 1500 rating. Anyone else get something more viable than that?


Try Garen with this.








http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=87174


----------



## hollowtek

must have aether win kayle skin







does not have $20 for it!


----------



## TheOddOne

vlad support 1900, beat that


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> vlad support 1900, beat that


Epic zone control?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> vlad support 1900, beat that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Epic zone control?


Free CS? NOPE!


----------



## hollowtek

nope. diamond elo, saw khazix support. needless to say, dan dinh had his way with him.


----------



## Ali67219

Anyone else excited for S3 rating system? I'm just happy I get to keep my gold since i already secured my gold in pre season


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Anyone else excited for S3 rating system? I'm just happy I get to keep my gold since i already secured my gold in pre season


I think it's cool that they implement this system into league. Now all the people who complain about elo hell will know if they actually stay there or if they deserve to be promoted.

No more QQ(I hope)


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I think it's cool that they implement this system into league. Now all the people who complain about elo hell will know if they actually stay there or if they deserve to be promoted.
> 
> No more QQ(I hope)


You know LoL can never be QQ free...


----------



## hollowtek

urge to qq... overwhelming me.... ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! QQQQQQQQQQQ


----------



## EdenSB

I'm considering getting this game (if I go ahead and build a computer I'm thinking about). Is it worth it for someone who isn't going to spend anything but time on it? Most the free games I've played before, made it really difficult for anyone not spending a lot at the cash shop to keep up.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> I'm considering getting this game (if I go ahead and build a computer I'm thinking about). Is it worth it for someone who isn't going to spend anything but time on it? Most the free games I've played before, made it really difficult for anyone not spending a lot at the cash shop to keep up.


It's time consuming and fun (kinda)

Just don't let the trolls get to you. Have fun


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> I'm considering getting this game (if I go ahead and build a computer I'm thinking about). Is it worth it for someone who isn't going to spend anything but time on it? Most the free games I've played before, made it really difficult for anyone not spending a lot at the cash shop to keep up.


You should definitely try it out. Of course paying irl money is going to help out, but just playing it free to play is just as good. The things that you can buy with real money but not in game money(skins) do not increase your characters strength at all, they are just for changing how a champion looks, but you can buy champions with irl and in game money. It also is good because you have a variety of champions that are free to play that rotate every week. It helps you find out the type of champions you like.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Yeah this game isnt about pay to win.


----------



## Balsagna

So I took some of your guys's advice to just carry out of the durp elo.

Take kills, don't give it to your worthless adc/top etc and it's working out for me




Last game (17-4) was with HollowTek and his buddies/cousins -- Most of them were 1500's I think







Love good games like that


----------



## TheOddOne

I miss the day where I was 1500


----------



## shyonpwnz

Hey guys, ign shyonpwnz playing since s2 main champs ashe cait malph olaf amumu alistar kogmaw mf and pretty much any tanky adc or adc or all champs







I am part of lots of league communitys like stealthlawgaming yea!


----------



## hollowtek

hey welcome! hope you have fun with us here, and maybe get a game or two in with some of the other OCN LoL crew. also which region are you in?
Quote:


> So I took some of your guys's advice to just carry out of the durp elo.
> 
> Take kills, don't give it to your worthless adc/top etc and it's working out for me


LOL spam kass more.


----------



## roninmedia

Just played my first normal game with Sona.

I went 6/1/17.

I managed to defend Baron when I was the only one alive vs Kat/Lee Sin/Teemo because of my pink ward where I cleared out their mushrooms/wards earlier.

Just flashed in, popped my ultimate and did a few Q's and autoattacks. Baron killed them, but I picked up a double kill and escaped Lee Sin by popping Reverie.

My carry went 5/5/8.


----------



## thorian88

www.twitch.tv/bsup_

Stream now up!! Come if you want to talk or have any questions!


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> www.twitch.tv/bsup_
> 
> Stream now up!! Come if you want to talk or have any questions!


Nice, I'll come check it out


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> hey welcome! hope you have fun with us here, and maybe get a game or two in with some of the other OCN LoL crew. also which region are you in?
> 
> LOL spam kass more.


I do what I gotta do to carry the durps


----------



## burksdb

lack of redheads is becoming disturbing....

been playing a lot of mid and some top..... i really need to branch out and work on my other roles, it just sucks to fail in a lane when im usually playing with someone who can carry / jungle much better than i


----------



## roninmedia

I can barely play carries.

My best roles in order are


Support
Jungle
Top
ADC
AP


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> *lack of redheads is becoming disturbing....*
> 
> been playing a lot of mid and some top..... i really need to branch out and work on my other roles, it just sucks to fail in a lane when im usually playing with someone who can carry / jungle much better than i


I CAN FIX THAT!

newest one to my collection


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I CAN FIX THAT!
> 
> newest one to my collection
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And Nice *


I figured you could be of some assistance


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I figured you could be of some assistance


If only I can talk to the redheads I come across at school. One of them even picked up a watchmen graphic novel in our college library, I was like, HNNNNG


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> If only I can talk to the redheads I come across at school. *One of them even picked up a watchmen graphic novel* in our college library, I was like, HNNNNG


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TheOddOne

HNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## andyroo89

new one!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> new one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do i even want to know how large your collection is.?????









On another note played some Ap Kog mid and destroyed was a lot of fun once you get his mana usage under control


----------



## andyroo89

I have them divided by, SFW, and NSFW


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Can you share the NSFW?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Can you share the NSFW?


Not on here I can't.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I can barely play carries.
> 
> My best roles in order are
> 
> 
> Support
> Jungle
> Top
> ADC
> AP


Why are your support and ADC so divided? I would think that, being a proficient support, you would understand the lane mechanics of ADC fairly well. Is it mid- to late-game that you have trouble with? Just wondering, because I've played mostly support since I started draft pick, and I've found that ADC comes easier to me because of it.


----------



## j3st3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Why are your support and ADC so divided? I would think that, being a proficient support, you would understand the lane mechanics of ADC fairly well. Is it mid- to late-game that you have trouble with? Just wondering, because I've played mostly support since I started draft pick, and I've found that ADC comes easier to me because of it.


Understanding the mechanics of ADC and actually being able to perform them are night and day.

I played the game for ~ 3 years now and my main was ADC. I can support like a beast but attempting to play ADC to perfection is downright hard.

Lets not kid ourselves, ADC is hands down the hardest role to play in league. Not only are you squishy and a prime target, you generally lack any hard CC and are a first priority target. All other lanes aren't that hard mechanically... Any ADC who can hold their own is a master of league IMO.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Understanding the mechanics of ADC and actually being able to perform them are night and day.
> 
> I played the game for ~ 3 years now and my main was ADC. I can support like a beast but attempting to play ADC to perfection is downright hard.
> 
> Lets not kid ourselves, ADC is hands down the hardest role to play in league. Not only are you squishy and a prime target, you generally lack any hard CC and are a first priority target. All other lanes aren't that hard mechanically... Any ADC who can hold their own is a master of league IMO.


Most ADCs have an escape mechanism or two. I do agree on the fact that if you play a mean adc, you can also play a mean support.

I've mained ADC for about 6-7 months now and when I have to support, I do a pretty good job warding and zoning the other adc. Not hard when you have gems on your side


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Most ADCs have an escape mechanism or two. I do agree on the fact that if you play a mean adc, you can also play a mean support.
> 
> I've mained ADC for about 6-7 months now and when I have to support, I do a pretty good job warding and zoning the other adc. Not hard when you have gems on your side


Truly outrageous


----------



## Zackcy

AP Cho is fun.

Dumps all over AP Yi.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Truly outrageous


Truly, truly, truly outrageous!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Truly outrageous


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Truly, truly, truly outrageous!


Yes, they are truly truly truly outrageous


----------



## TinDaDragon

Double post fail


----------



## andyroo89

Who is into piercings?


----------



## Blackhawk4




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*










that is the only piercing pic I have.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Who is into piercings?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not so much on the face


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the only piercing pic I have.


Thank da lawd


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Not so much on the face


Ahahahahaha.


----------



## Zackcy

It's sad when people have a pretty face/body and they ruin it.


----------



## andyroo89

hehehe.


----------



## Narokuu

I love piercings hehe i have one myself =P not that many, but i think that's beautiful. to each their own.


----------



## andyroo89

In chemistey class, learning about absolute zero. I can finally learn aboot nunus ultimate


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> In chemistey class, learning about absolute zero. I can finally learn aboot nunus ultimate


ha i pulled off a double kill with his ult as nunu last night

Ez and Lux were about half health by the river bush as they started to run away i flashed in front of them started ult.. Popped the ult killed ez then snowballed lux... was awesome


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> In chemistey class, learning about absolute zero. I can finally learn aboot nunus ultimate


You prolly won't, cuz absolute zero is a physic phenomena LOL


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You prolly won't, cuz absolute zero is a physic phenomena LOL


It was a joke :|


----------



## Zackcy

Once you get a Warmogs and cleaver on Wukong, the enemy team surrenders!

It synergizes so well with his kit, those two items.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Just finished my second placement match with a win. 1-1 right now.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Watching Destiny putting together a computer.

FUN FUN FUN FUN


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> It was a joke :|


I was jk too :|


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Man.. playing ranked games are fun, but when you get someone who is playing a "NEW" champ & trys to teamfight.. this is what you get..


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*
> 
> Man.. playing ranked games are fun, but when you get someone who is playing a "NEW" champ & trys to teamfight.. this is what you get..


Ya i really hate when people play champs for the first time in ranked, thats what normals and free week champions are for.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I was jk too :|


:|


----------



## Costfree

http://www.nerfplz.com/2013/01/fnatic-pulls-off-greatest-backdoor-ever.html


----------



## Phantom Dark

hi, im lerning how to play riven dose anyone know a good build for her cuz i havent got a clue -.-


----------



## coolmidgetqc

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/riven-guide

choose what pleases you most!


----------



## Ali67219

I dont prefer mobafire, i think that solomid has very good guides. Here is one i found.
www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=16914-goldfather8-riven-build-guide


----------



## Zackcy

No point in really using guides at all.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> No point in really using guides at all.


What? You don't see the point in getting ideas for item builds, learning about the pros and cons, and understanding the role of that specific champion through guides?


----------



## andyroo89

Bits and pieces of guides is really helpful especially using them to form your own build/guide.


----------



## TheOddOne

Beads+8 pots is the new Lee Sin strat to win games guise.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Beads+8 pots is the new Lee Sin strat to win games guise.


GG easy


----------



## Sikairus

Quite new to LoL, playing since last September. Cait was my very first main, I still use her now, but I'm learning Zed and he has got to be the most fun I've had in the game. Only like level 13 though.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikairus*
> 
> Quite new to LoL, playing since last September. Cait was my very first main, I still use her now, but I'm learning Zed and he has got to be the most fun I've had in the game. Only like level 13 though.


YESS someone else who likes cait besides me! Cait is my main and I main adc, I pretty much played cait my whole way to 1600 elo. BTW, what is everyone else's elo atm? I want to know how people will start out with the new league system


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

I'm a big fan of Caitlyn as well, haven't played her in ranked as much as I'd have liked though. My Elo will end up around 1160 average, so I'll probably be low tier silver. I feel like I play at a much higher elo than I'm at, I carried myself up to 1260 before my losing streak...I've slowly been rising back up but I'm hoping this new system will make it easier for me to be sure where I'm at. If I stay 1200...well, that's fine, at least I can say honestly I'm where I'm at without the knee jerk troll blame.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Who doesn't like Cait? Highest early game range and with nunu is the best bot lane WORLD. All you gotta do is poke poke poke and poke some more. If you play aggressive enough, the enemy might not be able to respond to your strat and will begin to panic. Remember to ward.


----------



## TheOddOne

Cait is my favorite since released I'm so hippy guize


----------



## yutzybrian

I go between Cait, Graves, and Corki depending on my team.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*
> 
> I go between Cait, Graves, and Corki depending on my team.


Y U NO HAVE EZREAL LOVE?!!?!?!?!?!?

I don't like seeing all these champions being played so often. I'd like to see more Varus/Draven/Twitch, etc. The trio is so strong


----------



## Costfree

I like corki mf cait. Im trying to learn all adc though.


----------



## Ali67219

My main adc are caitlyn, vayne, ezreal, graves, ashe in that order from best to worst


----------



## golfergolfer

ok well i havent posted in here for a while and I havent played LoL for a bit but got back into it in the last week or so and these are my scores.... What do you guys think am I doing something wrong? some of these games I just dont get >.>




How is it possible to lose a 30/10/11 game with brand not to mention we had a xin that was 22/13/10


----------



## OkanG

Vayne and Tristana <3

Oh, my top rating is 1600 and current rating is 1500. I'm not playing as much as I used to. Can't carry myself past 1500 anymore


----------



## TinDaDragon

@Golfer, you die too many times.

Sure, getting kills is good, but dying also means the enemy got the kill/assist as well.

If you are ahead, make sure to help other lanes. You can be 20/1 and your bot lane could be feeding 0-20.


----------



## Zackcy

You win my destroying the nexus, not by getting kills.


----------



## sinul995

hey guys :3
just in need of a solo top champ that do not get banned much in draft/ranked , i have irelia ,malphite and singed atm , i know malphite gets banned alot though ,
suggestions would be very helpful


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinul995*
> 
> hey guys :3
> just in need of a solo top champ that do not get banned much in draft/ranked , i have irelia ,malphite and singed atm , i know malphite gets banned alot though ,
> suggestions would be very helpful


Well there is a lot of good solo top champs that do not get banned, it just depends who you like. There is jayce, olaf, lee sin, yorick, etc. There are some other good ones too but you just need to choose your style.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinul995*
> 
> hey guys :3
> just in need of a solo top champ that do not get banned much in draft/ranked , i have irelia ,malphite and singed atm , i know malphite gets banned alot though ,
> suggestions would be very helpful


Draven is really good from level 1-6 he deal so much dmg, it's just

Olaf, and stack warmogs.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Draven is really good from level 1-6 he deal so much dmg, it's just
> 
> Olaf, and stack warmogs.


Olaf got a big nerf tho
http://eune.leagueoflegends.com/news/patch-301-notes


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Olaf got a big nerf tho
> http://eune.leagueoflegends.com/news/patch-301-notes


And so did Warmogs, making Olaf even weaker.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> YESS someone else who likes cait besides me! Cait is my main and I main adc, I pretty much played cait my whole way to 1600 elo. BTW, what is everyone else's elo atm? I want to know how people will start out with the new league system


Think current elo is 1628 but high was 1650, haven't played ranked in a over a week though.

Also, everyone is playing Cait right now and everyone played her on release for a long time. She's been strong for a long time, her skills just lack any real use late game so she's always just used auto attacks at endgame. Vayne, Kog, and Trist were considered superior because of their damage steroids (Vayne's ult, Kog's AS passive and Bloodrazor ability, Trist's AS buff).

Then Corki and Ez were above her because of their mobility and synergy with our best friend the Trinity Force when it was OP. She's largely back in play because of her significant early game advantage in being able to out range other ADCs, and with a Nunu they can push down a tower early and swap lanes to push down another.

Really just depends on the team strat.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

50 min waiting time before logging?????

Really ..


----------



## Iislsdum

Looks like I'm in Silver V. I don't play a lot of ranked (15 games in pre-season), but I'll see what I can do to work my way up.


----------



## OkanG

Gold V here. Lost my first game in the new ranking system, won the next 4. I might be up for promotion to Gold IV soon, got 75 points in one day. Not too shabby!


----------



## Zackcy

Silver I. #7 in my division/tier w/e it is called. Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gold V here. Lost my first game in the new ranking system, won the next 4. I might be up for promotion to Gold IV soon, got 75 points in one day. Not too shabby!


I can't take any of your comments seriously with that avatar


----------



## roninmedia

In terms of traditional ranged ADC, I own the following champions.

Ashe
Corki
Sivir
Tristana
Twitch

Do I need to buy a stronger ADC and if whom, who is the choice to buy.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Master Sivir and snowball


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5sS791eU6A

Road to 2k episode 3 Brolof =D

love the new ranking system, and now that i have my new capture setup, i can enjoy zero FPS hit to games.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

From my Facebook wall:


----------



## SpammisT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> In terms of traditional ranged ADC, I own the following champions.
> 
> Ashe
> Corki
> Sivir
> Tristana
> Twitch
> 
> Do I need to buy a stronger ADC and if whom, who is the choice to buy.


Draven.


----------



## andyroo89




----------



## TinDaDragon

Won my first placement match

W00T


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Won my first placement match
> 
> W00T


Grats!

I'm 2-1 right now in placement matches.


----------



## Zackcy

Ezreal best ADC.


----------



## hollowtek

doh 4/1 on 5s so far.


----------



## burksdb

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*






Nice to see you on the upkeep...









I will prob play mine tomorrow or sunday hopefully i will get out of this slup of getting stuck with feeders ive been in lately.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

3-1 now. Best Cait game I've had in a long time. 11 minute BT - with a Sona supporting me against a Kog/Soraka lane. They fed me a lot. It was delicious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ezreal best ADC.


I disagree. I've tried him and tried him and I can't play him worth a damn. Cait or Graves can be better in my book.


----------



## TheOddOne

5/0 !


----------



## burksdb

Lux Op


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

3-2 now. got stuck with a Thresh support that I swear wouldn't be able to land a pull on a turret.


----------



## burksdb

Ive had a pretty good morning so far









This one Talon was mid and gave me a hard time, but i got a few kills on him then helped gank bot was GG.


This one really they didnt have any team work. I owned Morde mid helped top with ganks and helped bot when they were pushed back


Overall should have farmed more, but their jungler seemed to stay bot a lot.


----------



## Ali67219

How many league points do you gain or lose, has anyone played ranked in the new system yet?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> How many league points do you gain or lose, has anyone played ranked in the new system yet?


It depends, but I've gained and lost points around 17-20 points I think. So it's definitely more points in the new system than you got/lost rating in the "old" ranking system.


----------



## Midgethulk

I'm going to shoot myself...

Ahri ks... like always. sigh


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> How many league points do you gain or lose, has anyone played ranked in the new system yet?


It depends on how much faith the system has in you. You have a hidden MMR (i.e. Elo). If your MMR indicates that you are playing with players below your skill level, you will gain more LP when you win, and won't lose as much. On the other hand, if your MMR indicates that you are playing with players better than you, you will lose LP faster and have a harder time gaining it.

I was just out of my placement matches when they made the switch, and I believe I was on my way down, possibly to bronze (hadn't won a single game since I got out of my placement matches). I've now lost all three ranked games I've played, having been severely out-played. This worries me because you are not able to drop out of a division (e.g. from silver to bronze). I think I might be placed at too high a level (due to placement matches), and won't be able to descend. On the bright side, playing with and against players better than you _is_ one of the best ways to improve.


----------



## Narokuu

ill be streaming until 10-11pm EST http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> It depends on how much faith the system has in you. You have a hidden MMR (i.e. Elo). If your MMR indicates that you are playing with players below your skill level, you will gain more LP when you win, and won't lose as much. On the other hand, if your MMR indicates that you are playing with players better than you, you will lose LP faster and have a harder time gaining it.
> 
> I was just out of my placement matches when they made the switch, and I believe I was on my way down, possibly to bronze (hadn't won a single game since I got out of my placement matches). I've now lost all three ranked games I've played, having been severely out-played. This worries me because you are not able to drop out of a division (e.g. from silver to bronze). I think I might be placed at too high a level (due to placement matches), and won't be able to descend. On the bright side, playing with and against players better than you _is_ one of the best ways to improve.


So if currently I am gold. If I play with silver people, I will get more LP than I would against gold people? I think it should be the opposite. I played with a friend who is bronze and Im gold and we won. I ended up getting 24 LP and he got only 18. I don't understand this at all...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> So if currently I am gold. If I play with silver people, I will get more LP than I would against gold people? I think it should be the opposite. I played with a friend who is bronze and Im gold and we won. I ended up getting 24 LP and he got only 18. I don't understand this at all...


You would get less LP because they are lower than you. Just remember the old elo system. If you play against plats when you're gold, you get more elo. If you play against bronzes, you get less elo


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> You would get less LP because they are lower than you. Just remember the old elo system. If you play against plats when you're gold, you get more elo. If you play against bronzes, you get less elo


Ya thats what I thought but I ended up getting 24 LP against silver players when I'm gold. My friend who is bronze got 18 LP so..ya I think this system is still weird, but whatever.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Ya thats what I thought but I ended up getting 24 LP against silver players when I'm gold. My friend who is bronze got 18 LP so..ya I think this system is still weird, but whatever.


I just noticed we have the same case. :O

Alright. I know it's early, but who has a division hell story they want to share?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I just noticed we have the same case. :O
> 
> Alright. I know it's early, but who has a division hell story they want to share?


Do you really get paired up with people in your division ONLY? I do not think so because there are only about 40 people in my division and my queues do not take that long so...idk


----------



## axizor

Thread has 1337 pages. Savor it while it lasts.

I like LoL.


----------



## Narokuu

promoted! and 4 more episodes going on the tube, number one in my division, this new system has a good motivational feel. im quite happy.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'd like to knock off my last five placement matches tomorrow before work.


----------



## roninmedia

I realize the horror of bad junglers after spending the week playing Amumu jungle whenever I can and then going back to solo top lane.

I just played my first Jayce top lane in a while. Had to surrender though, but I went 2/0/3 with 225 minion kills at 30 minutes. My jungler, Vi did not rear her head in top lane until 25 minutes in to take down a tower.

Her reasoning was because I did not ping, therefore why gank.


----------



## Hawxie

Hi, I am Hawxie of EUW, I mostly play Top with champions such as, Garen, Vi, Lee Sin and Mundo. My ELO is on Tier 3 Silver


----------



## rootzreggae

Hey Hawxie add me when you can, not many oc'ers play on Europe, im the only one. But back on topic, this new system feels indeed more motivational, we'll see how long this feel last


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Hey Hawxie add me when you can, not many oc'ers play on Europe, im the only one. But back on topic, this new system feels indeed more motivational, we'll see how long this feel last


Yeah, it's cool that some games are more "important" than others, like when up for promotion and such. Pretty cool that the games have some kind of dynamic feeling to it, because some games mean more than others. Makes me a tryhard, to say the least


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, it's cool that some games are more "important" than others, like when up for promotion and such. Pretty cool that the games have some kind of dynamic feeling to it, because some games mean more than others. Makes me a tryhard, to say the least


Ya and with that, the promotion matches are more important. And also its not like before where if you got like 1490, you needed one more game to gold, and if you lost, you lost your chance. Here, if you lose your first game, you still have a chance of being promoted.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm losing/gaining nothing.

I've lost and won a game. Was at 79 points before and after. Won another one. Still 79 points.


----------



## TheOddOne

Rank higher than XJ9, oh yeah.


----------



## andyroo89

Uploaded from my phone.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

4-2 in placements, oh yeah.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded from my phone.


----------



## colaturk

Runescape is much better.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colaturk*
> 
> Runescape is much better.


runescape is a mmorpg and LoL is moba/rts

there is a difference.

What did a friend of yours knew you were ignorant enough to fall for him telling you to come on here and say that?


----------



## Zackcy

I think Thresh is pretty OP.

I love having him when I am jungling. So easy to gank for. He can lantern you in, and he has 2 CC abilties (3 at lvl 6). Guaranteed kill every time.


----------



## Alex132

servers forever down


----------



## Zackcy

Jungle heimer in a competitive game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRAoZJolrYI


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colaturk*
> 
> Runescape is much better.


Grow up, this isn't 2005 anymore.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> runescape is a mmorpg and LoL is moba/rts
> 
> there is a difference.
> 
> What did a friend of yours knew you were ignorant enough to fall for him telling you to come on here and say that?


Don't feed him tho.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> runescape is a mmorpg and LoL is moba/rts
> 
> there is a difference.
> 
> What did a friend of yours knew you were ignorant enough to fall for him telling you to come on here and say that?


Don't feed him tho.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Now I'm 4/4. Crap.

Got stuck with two bad teams that surrendered at 20.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Don't feed him tho.


Don't double post tho.


----------



## Dehatitated

Still trying to patch the client, since the flooding my Internet has been extremely poor, and it was already bad before.
















Edit: here is an indication of my speed.



The highest I have seen it was about 4192 hours and It was for a moment so I could not snip it. It has 300mb left, and is usually from 80 hours to 400 hours remaining. As I am typing this it is spiking at around 1800 hours and getting minimum spikes of about 25 hours at 5kb/sec.


----------



## Narokuu

i hope it gets better man!


----------



## Dehatitated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> i hope it gets better man!


Internet of Champions...



Highest spike I have seen and have a snip of.


----------



## oomalikoo

Athene was watching my stream on his stream and sent 1.2k viewers to me, also 300 subs. Gave me good motivation what a great guy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Athene was watching my stream on his stream and sent 1.2k viewers to me, also 300 subs. Gave me good motivation what a great guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Athene is a great guy. That giant a hole is just a persona.


----------



## Alex132

OHNO


----------



## prznar1

Hi ho! Im going to put up a 2nd rig just for internetz and lol. I've already put it to the sig (its that for my GF) but not ordered yet cuz im wondering how it will run on those parts in 1680x1050 res. Any thoughts? later on the road i will get some nice new more efficient gpu then one of my old 5770. Something like 7750 should work right?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHNO


lol thats so little D: I have like 20k ip after buying Leona and Vi


----------



## NomNomNom

Used a site to calculate how much ip ive earned... Even after 450k ip i still dont have all the champions


----------



## prznar1

What site?


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> What site?


http://elophant.com/influence-points

Edit: seems like it doesnt work anymore or maybe its my ipad??

Edit: Tried it on my computer and it works fine. Using firefox.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> http://elophant.com/influence-points
> 
> Edit: seems like it doesnt work anymore or maybe its my ipad??


I can't get it to work either, I'm on Google Chrome.


----------



## hollowtek

doesn't seem to work.


----------



## yutzybrian

Little over 124k here. Sites working for me on Chrome


----------



## Midgethulk

Nice find lol
Mine is 209,299
"Enough to buy 51% of all champions and no runes."


----------



## andyroo89

309k here


----------



## OkanG

Just tried again, 308,357IP

EDIT: Watching Wings live stream, I tried him. 840,961 IP







100% of all champions and 84% of all runes.


----------



## TinDaDragon

101,250 25% with no runes

I'm poor. Donate to me


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just tried again, 308,357IP
> 
> EDIT: Watching Wings live stream, I tried him. 840,961 IP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% of all champions and 84% of all runes.


nearly 1000k for for all champs all runes? -_-'


----------



## Ali67219

lol for a second I thought you guys were saying how much you had...I got scared.

For me it says 244,805, enough to buy 60% of all champions and no runes.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> lol for a second I thought you guys were saying how much you had...I got scared.
> 
> For me it says 244,805, enough to buy 60% of all champions and no runes.


Wow. Look at this kewl kid here with the GS tag.


----------



## TheOddOne

302.473, enough to buy 74% of all champions and no runes.


----------



## Iislsdum

79,173. Enough to buy 19% of all champions and no runes.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Works on Firefox 18.
Quote:


> NA > Tohru Rokuno - 93,676 influence points
> 
> Enough to buy 23% of all champions and no runes.


Also, finished my placement matches at 6 wins/4 losses. Entered ranked tiers at Bronze 1.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Works on Firefox 18.
> Also, finished my placement matches at 6 wins/4 losses. Entered ranked tiers at Bronze 1.


Wow 6/4 should be atleast silver


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Wow 6/4 should be atleast silver


Why is that? He's as close as he gets to silver. I'd say top bronze is pretty accurate, if not even a little generous. It's normal to be placed a division or two lower than you actually would with the old system. It's happened to everyone I know, myself too. So I think it's intentional


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Why is that? He's as close as he gets to silver. I'd say top bronze is pretty accurate, if not even a little generous. It's normal to be placed a division or two lower than you actually would with the old system. It's happened to everyone I know, myself too. So I think it's intentional


***. Last season i finished 6/4 in placement and I was at least 1365. Da fuq


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> ***. Last season i finished 6/4 in placement and I was at least 1365. Da fuq


As I said, I think it's intentional that people get placed a division or two lower than they would with the amount of rating from the old system.


----------



## Alex132

146,441 influence points

Enough to buy 36% of all champions and no runes.

._.

Kinda funny since I own about 80-90% of the champions









<3 sales


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 146,441 influence points
> 
> Enough to buy 36% of all champions and no runes.
> 
> ._.
> 
> Kinda funny since I own about 80-90% of the champions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 sales


I've decided with myself not to use RP on champions







I'm still a sucker for skin sales though


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> NA > Dyrus
> 642,340 influence points
> 
> Enough to buy 100% of all champions and 45% of all runes.


Damn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've decided with myself not to use RP on champions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a sucker for skin sales though


I have spent too much on this game ._.

edit:
Quote:


> NA > ManDinh
> 
> 816,454 influence points
> 
> Enough to buy 100% of all champions and 79% of all runes.


----------



## Crunkles

388,724- Enough to buy 95% of all champions and no runes. lol, clearly I've spent too much on this game


----------



## Zackcy

From 89 points to 4 points in less than a day.

How do I do it?


----------



## OkanG

Got into promotion matches and went 1/1. On my last and deciding match, our mid left for a good 20 minutes because of router problems which we ended up losing on. Now I have to climb from 70ish points again.. ff


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Got into promotion matches and went 1/1. On my last and deciding match, our mid left for a good 20 minutes because of router problems which we ended up losing on. Now I have to climb from 70ish points again.. ff


Fortunately its 70ish instead of 0.


----------



## Narokuu

ill be streaming more later, pushing myself to Gold if i can today.. gota get through silver first haha


----------



## Zackcy

And now I get low elo players in my games and I get super fed and carry easily.

Ranked is so weird.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> And now I get low elo players in my games and I get super fed and carry easily.
> 
> Ranked is so weird.


Don't you feel good carrying dem n00bs?


----------



## andyroo89

oh heyy guys hows it going?


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> oh heyy guys hows it going?


Getting matched with super bad people all day, lost 10 in row and I will have win 20 matches in row to fix what those idiots did, hate that game more than ever, gonna marry this girl.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Played 2 placement matches today.

First game vayne. went 4/11 because I suck.

Next game ezreal, went 11/1 cause I am doublelift.

I wonder what my current ranking is









2-1 in placement atm


----------



## Alex132

went 7/0 as ezreal with 250 cs in ~35 minutes.

of course I lost. duh, it was ranked.

had to duo with my friend after that to win.

Shy jungle with 14/2/27 and he was shen top with 7/2/32.

GG 2 people carrying team forever.


----------



## Balsagna

So, to all you streamers out there, I'm working on my new site and upcoming community and am adding a streaming section just like solomid's, clg's, teamliquid etc etc.
Gotta love being a web developer.....

If you're interested in helping me out with some testing, feel free to post your streams on it









www.cerebralgamers.com

Click on "Stream" and submit from there


----------



## TheOddOne

Thanks Andy now I have a new profile pic.


----------



## andyroo89

No problem, .........bro?


----------



## OkanG

Best picture so far Andy! I hope I can hit Gold IV today


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> oh heyy guys hows it going?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*


+1


----------



## TinDaDragon

I'm 3-1 in placement

WOOOOO!

Caitlyn op


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm 3-1 in placement
> 
> WOOOOO!
> 
> Caitlyn op


Caitlyn is op







I played her in like 90 percent of my games.


----------



## Enfuria

Odds are good those whom you were trying with were not worthy of the spot







i had set up a team with a few players that were 2000 ELO and we were just looking for a couple more OCN members to join up that were willing to log in for scheduled games. Unfortunately no one has stepped forward except for one of the GS Assistants Ali . Really wish this is something that we could really get going because having a very solid team with the OCN name on it could have been very good publicity in the gaming community for overclock.net hehe. Oh well


----------



## Enfuria

No offense of course to any of those that were part of those 2 teams that failed.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm 3-1 in placement
> 
> WOOOOO!
> 
> Caitlyn op


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Caitlyn is op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played her in like 90 percent of my games.


Caitlyn is how I got into Bronze 1. 15 minute BT is so strong.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Accidental double post, sorry.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enfuria*
> 
> Odds are good those whom you were trying with were not worthy of the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had set up a team with a few players that were 2000 ELO and we were just looking for a couple more OCN members to join up that were willing to log in for scheduled games. Unfortunately no one has stepped forward except for one of the GS Assistants Ali . Really wish this is something that we could really get going because having a very solid team with the OCN name on it could have been very good publicity in the gaming community for overclock.net hehe. Oh well


So you are saying I did good







On a serious note, I would be happy to join a team that you make, we just need good and dedicated members.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm going to die waiting for Lubu Jarvan.


----------



## hollowtek

doh my cousin started unranked this season, he's already gold I. hahaha... man i wish i had time to play like him lol.


----------



## OkanG

I wish I could play on the NA servers without lag!!!!







Oh yea, and I'm Gold IV now, yay. Platinum here I come!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enfuria*
> 
> Odds are good those whom you were trying with were not worthy of the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had set up a team with a few players that were 2000 ELO and we were just looking for a couple more OCN members to join up that were willing to log in for scheduled games. Unfortunately no one has stepped forward except for one of the GS Assistants Ali . Really wish this is something that we could really get going because having a very solid team with the OCN name on it could have been very good publicity in the gaming community for overclock.net hehe. Oh well


I'll play for you guys I play ADC even though my pre-season stats say I only play mid/top champs/


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'll play for you guys I play ADC even though my pre-season stats say I only play mid/top champs/


Can you play something else because I main adc and enfuria knoes it


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'll play for you guys I play ADC even though my pre-season stats say I only play mid/top champs/


You play League?!?!?! Since when?


----------



## Midgethulk

W00T! first win in my league. Second time ali support


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> W00T! first win in my league. Second time ali support


You play me? Lol jk, nice


----------



## Zackcy

If you and a friend gift each other Rp and you each gift each other a lunar skin, you unlock almost all the lunar icons.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If you and a friend gift each other Rp and you each gift each other a lunar skin, you unlock almost all the lunar icons.


Let's do that Zackcy.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enfuria*
> 
> Odds are good those whom you were trying with were not worthy of the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had set up a team with a few players that were 2000 ELO and we were just looking for a couple more OCN members to join up that were willing to log in for scheduled games. Unfortunately no one has stepped forward except for one of the GS Assistants Ali . Really wish this is something that we could really get going because having a very solid team with the OCN name on it could have been very good publicity in the gaming community for overclock.net hehe. Oh well


I could probably join in on a few. Gold 3 atm but climing. 84 games in ranked with 3 pentas add me R0itPls


----------



## Midgethulk

omg the new log in screen is epic! o.o


----------



## Alex132

Yay, being doing nicely lately

















Also just tried this with my friends several times:




Most hilarious and funnest thing to do, ever.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I just lost a ranked game. Had an Ashe support, with me as Cait. It went as badly as you can imagine.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I just lost a ranked game. Had an Ashe support, with me as Cait. It went as badly as you can imagine.


How? You both have such high range for poke. Ashe has vision every 1 min. Her initiation after 6 is great.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How? You both have such high range for poke. Ashe has vision every 1 min. Her initiation after 6 is great.


She was terrible at it though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

M5 got stomped by Giants.

What happened? Why are they like this?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Let's do that Zackcy.


Too late lol. I only have 600 IP.



Solo queue so weird.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Too late lol. I only have 600 IP.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo queue so weird.


SoloQ style

OP


----------



## burksdb

I need to start playing ranked..... all it seems i get with normal q are stupid ppl


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start playing ranked..... all it seems i get with normal q are stupid ppl


Get more cs. Then go ranked. 200 at 44 minute is unacceptable


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Get more cs. Then go ranked. 200 at 44 minute is unacceptable


normally i have much better cs i spent more time saving ass then being able to farm that game


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> normally i have much better cs i spent more time saving ass then being able to farm that game


I feeeeel you mahn

I think I'm gonna spam AP yi games this week. Got a quadra in a 4v5 but we lost.

Try hard mode


----------



## feltadox1337

Hey, started playing with my friends last week, we play on EUNE servers. Our 3v3 team is Master Yi, Garen/Xin Zhao/Olaf and Soraka. I play Garen and Xin Zhao atm, thinking of getting Olaf, he's pretty decent post nerf too.

Were all around level 10, if anyone's on EUNE and wants to play, feel free to add me (Abs1337)


----------



## mgaggy

I was really into this game about a year or so ago, but stopped playing due to all the childish whining/griefing between players. Is there any small, tiny chance this has gotten any better? I really enjoyed the game itself, but large portions of the community nearly killed it for me.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feltadox1337*
> 
> Hey, started playing with my friends last week, we play on EUNE servers. Our 3v3 team is Master Yi, Garen/Xin Zhao/Olaf and Soraka. I play Garen and Xin Zhao atm, thinking of getting Olaf, he's pretty decent post nerf too.
> 
> Were all around level 10, if anyone's on EUNE and wants to play, feel free to add me (Abs1337)


Aww, if only you were on NA server D:


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgaggy*
> 
> I was really into this game about a year or so ago, but stopped playing due to all the childish whining/griefing between players. Is there any small, tiny chance this has gotten any better? I really enjoyed the game itself, but large portions of the community nearly killed it for me.


No. Massively popular, competetive and free game = Bad community.

All you can do is to ignore all the whine. What do you mean with griefing, intentional feeding?


----------



## mgaggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> No. Massively popular, competetive and free game = Bad community.
> 
> All you can do is to ignore all the whine. What do you mean with griefing, intentional feeding?


Yeah, intentional feeding and things like that, especially after they get upset about something some player on their own team did or did not do. Makes me sad the game will forever be like this.

I'd even be willing to pay a small subscription fee if it gave you the option to only play with other subscribers, if only to weed out the whiny 14 year olds.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgaggy*
> 
> Yeah, intentional feeding and things like that, especially after they get upset about something some player on their own team did or did not do. Makes me sad the game will forever be like this.
> 
> I'd even be willing to pay a small subscription fee if it gave you the option to only play with other subscribers, if only to weed out the whiny 14 year olds.


I never see things of that sort. What level are you? If 30, do you play ranked?


----------



## mgaggy

Yeah, I was level 30 for quite a while. I never even got into playing ranked matches, I always heard people acted even worse in those games, so I never had much interest. I think I may have tried one ranked match, and someone didn't really know what they were doing, and a teammate completely flipped out on them, and wouldn't stop screaming all kinds of insults/racial slurs at them throughout the remainder of the match... That pretty much killed it for me.


----------



## TheOddOne

Ofc it gonna have a bad community, free and casual game, even kids can register to play it.


----------



## OkanG

I GIEF RIVEN 5 OCN FLAMES OUT OF 5

I got bored and things got out of hand. Pretty hard









Seriously though, I'm just picking her every single time I get to play top. Even when I get über countered in champion select, I still come out even or a little ahead. Learning to play a few champions really well has been nice to my rating







I just used to play all champions in ranked without really getting to know them that well. I realized a couple of days ago, how big of a mistake that was.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> I GIEF RIVEN 5 OCN FLAMES OUT OF 5
> 
> I got bored and things got out of hand. Pretty hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I'm just picking her every single time I get to play top. Even when I get über countered in champion select, I still come out even or a little ahead. Learning to play a few champions really well has been nice to my rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used to play all champions in ranked without really getting to know them that well. I realized a couple of days ago, how big of a mistake that was.


riven is so easy to hard counter.

I have like 2 or 3 riven skins, love her. but she is terrible to play top lane if your enemy is actually semi-decent.

also there are rumors about a massive darius rework. is this true?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgaggy*
> 
> I was really into this game about a year or so ago, but stopped playing due to all the childish whining/griefing between players. Is there any small, tiny chance this has gotten any better? I really enjoyed the game itself, but large portions of the community nearly killed it for me.


NA > EU

in terms of being polite.

which is REALLY strange, as in SC2 it was the other way round. EU supposedly is more srs than other regions, but I have noticed the difference. Also the higher your elo gets, the better/more polite the games get... generally.


----------



## Ubeermench

I'm just falling down through the ranks since this new system, im getting the worst players/trolls. Can't win a ranked match anymore.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I don't want to sound racist or anything, but I think the Spanish speaking people need to get their own server. I freaking hate people in my game who don't know what to do. When I try to explain, all I see from chat is "jajajajajaja". My last game, these guys were like "You need to kill MF". I was Vayne. I told them there was no way I was gonna go through Maokai, thresh, and gp just to get to MF. They were like "jajajajaja noob idiot".

Sigh


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I don't want to sound racist or anything, but I think the Spanish speaking people need to get their own server. I freaking hate people in my game who don't know what to do. When I try to explain, all I see from chat is "jajajajajaja". My last game, these guys were like "You need to kill MF". I was Vayne. I told them there was no way I was gonna go through Maokai, thresh, and gp just to get to MF. They were like "jajajajaja noob idiot".
> 
> Sigh


Getting blamed on a loss while playing ad carry because you're not "focusing".. Been there, many times. I feel like bind a macro button on my keyboard with a long explanation on how that's not possible, nor my job in a teamfight. And regarding Spanish speaking people, the EUNE server is 80% Polish people. Every single game involves the chat being spammed with all kinds of languages that me and a couple other teammates don't understand. Not only is it distracting, but it's sometimes annoying for the game itself too, when it comes to timings etc.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Getting blamed on a loss while playing ad carry because you're not "focusing".. Been there, many times. I feel like bind a macro button on my keyboard with a long explanation on how that's not possible, nor my job in a teamfight. And regarding Spanish speaking people, the EUNE server is 80% Polish people. Every single game involves the chat being spammed with all kinds of languages that me and a couple other teammates don't understand. Not only is it distracting, but it's sometimes annoying for the game itself too, when it comes to timings etc.


couldn't haven't said it any better but I must admit that I still had some hilarious moments on EUNE, even more then on EUW. Russian trolls can be funny.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> couldn't haven't said it any better but I must admit that I still had some hilarious moments on EUNE, even more then on EUW. Russian trolls can be funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Well, I do troll them sometimes too. I get pretty racist towards Polish and Russian people when I rage.. Many Polish people have "PL" in their names too, and even though it might not be very nice or true, I immideately go "Oh no" in my head


----------



## coolmidgetqc

This game makes me want to throw my keyboard so hard ...

Its my 3rd freaking game for ranking up and a freaking Rengar thinks he's too pro that if he lost one turret the game is thrown and GG everyone suck ...

Then goes in chat saying which spot is warded etc etc ..

Are you freaking kidding me? Can't wait to get out of Silver. Carry my Lux!!


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> This game makes me want to throw my keyboard so hard ...
> 
> Its my 3rd freaking game for ranking up and a freaking Rengar thinks he's too pro that if he lost one turret the game is thrown and GG everyone suck ...
> 
> Then goes in chat saying which spot is warded etc etc ..
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? Can't wait to get out of Silver. Carry my Lux!!


It doesnt change in gold


----------



## NomNomNom

Double post


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> This game makes me want to throw my keyboard so hard ...


Welcome to League of Legends. From what I've heard, it gets progressively worse in Gold and Platinum. If you want to play and have fun, make an alt account and stomp on noobs.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Welcome to League of Legends. From what I've heard, it gets progressively worse in Gold and Platinum. If you want to play and have fun, make an alt account and stomp on noobs.


I have experience from bronze to high gold, which i am atm, and for me, I rarely get a troll in gold, less in silver than gold, and a lot in bronze because thats where all the trolls end up.


----------



## andyroo89

This is actually the redhead lovers club, the League of Legends club is actually a front.... for... organized...... redhead pictures. We have hidden posts weaved inside the public post.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> This is actually the redhead lovers club, the League of Legends club is actually a front.... for... organized...... redhead pictures. We have hidden posts weaved inside the public post.


in that case it's been almost a week ..... slacking


----------



## eosgreen

a friend of mine is plat and rather terrible but because he just grinded games got ranked up. im trying to get to the non troll plat rating but silver baddies are frustrating and even tho my friends plat, he doesnt dominate in silver so we cant even duo to get out. **** solo q league man

anyone here diamond lol? i got a sweet deal if you help me! spare acc too!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I have experience from bronze to high gold, which i am atm, and for me, I rarely get a troll in gold, less in silver than gold, and a lot in bronze because thats where all the trolls end up.


If I had to guess I'd say it was like this. Bronze for the people that don't invest themselves properly into winning games, silver for a mix, and gold for people who are jerks but manage to win anyway.


----------



## OkanG

I love Wings´ stream. He explains everything he does, without being a jerk. Oh, and the music he plays is not "BUM TS BUM TS BUM TS WUBWUBWUWWUBUWUB"


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I love Wings´ stream. He explains everything he does, without being a jerk. Oh, and the music he plays is not "BUM TS BUM TS BUM TS WUBWUBWUWWUBUWUB"


Boom ts boom ts boom ts chika chika chika boom boom ts ts t-t-t-ts


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> a friend of mine is plat and rather terrible but because he just grinded games got ranked up. im trying to get to the non troll plat rating but silver baddies are frustrating and even tho my friends plat, he doesnt dominate in silver so we cant even duo to get out. **** solo q league man
> 
> anyone here diamond lol? i got a sweet deal if you help me! spare acc too!


Whats your league name? I'm gold but i can stomp silver easily, check out my lolking if you want stats. R0itPls


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> in that case it's been almost a week ..... slacking


----------



## TinDaDragon

Won 2 straight ranked today as Cait.

I'm now 6-1 in placement.

YESH!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1288345/width/500/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1288345/width/500/height/1000[/URL][/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice to see you didnt disappoint.... [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## TinDaDragon

7-1 in placement

Caitlyn SO GUUD!!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 7-1 in placement
> 
> Caitlyn SO GUUD!!!


3-7 in placement.

I hate my elo.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 3-7 in placement.
> 
> I hate my elo.


What do you mean you hate your elo? You're in placement. They're all unranked. It's not like I duo with high elo friends


----------



## NomNomNom

Currently using a graphical mod for my league, http://www.moddb.com/mods/dark-fantasy-visuals-enbseries-preset
Its a ENB for league that works really well once you play around with the settings a bit in the .ini file. Actually stresses my 7950 quite a bit! (drops from 350fps without enb to 100ish fps with enb.)


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


Nice bumpers ;p


----------



## RokTheMan

Anyone knows where to get any good bots for leagoue of legends? i want to get ip for the expensive champions and i cant buy them all that fast, i mean they are coming out faster that i can buy them







so i googled a little bit for a good bot that would play you custom games and win soon as possible but i didnt find any, your help is appreciated.


----------



## NomNomNom

You barely get any ip from custom games, playing normals would net much more ip


----------



## RokTheMan

well yea but i dont think there is such a good bot that can play on normal and doesnt feed. In custom if he wins before 20 min i get someting like 50 ip i think? 50x3( in one hour 3 games,) and multiplied by 24 and multiplied by 7 and multiplied by 30 is something like 100k ip. but i would need a realy good bot!


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

AFAIK you can only play like 10 custom matches per day and after that they stop giving IP. This would make a bot pretty pointless. Also, why on earth do you need every champion? Unless you're a pro, playing well with every one of the over 100 champs isn't possible. Also, the people on this thread have more respect for the game than to just hand a bot out to you. So please, take your search elsewhere.

TL;DR - 1/10 made me reply


----------



## oomalikoo

Im dominican and as soon as i see jajjaja i get pissed


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> AFAIK you can only play like 10 custom matches per day and after that they stop giving IP. This would make a bot pretty pointless. Also, why on earth do you need every champion? Unless you're a pro, playing well with every one of the over 100 champs isn't possible. Also, the people on this thread have more respect for the game than to just hand a bot out to you. So please, take your search elsewhere.
> 
> TL;DR - 1/10 made me reply


TIL people will join a forum to ask for a bot from a community that, in my experience, doesn't condone cheating. I am rather disgusted he asked that here, and hope he never finds a bot. The people who bot their account trying to get it to 30 without actually playing ruin the experience of the game for everyone else. It's one thing if you use cheats in a single player game, but to do so in a competitive game involving 4 or 9 other real people is just appalling.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I finished all of my placement matches. Ended up 8-2

But Silver 1? ***


----------



## Alex132

Wow, lost 3 placements now because my first 2 games I get either trolls who feed then go AFK or being just straight up DC'ing.
Or one case where my jungler refused to do red w/o a pull, and stood there for 5 minutes doing nothing.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I finished all of my placement matches. Ended up 8-2
> 
> But Silver 1? ***


You're lucky. I went 1-9 in my placements.

Yay matching me with like 500 elo players, I really don't get the logic. In one game I had to 2v1 bot lane as Soraka. Funny thing is I beat a vayne/nunu :I
We obviously lost though, because no ADC = bad.

Also, I was forced to play support every game (last pick for all my placements) and they forced me to play about 1000 elo below my previous rating. HOW IS THAT FAIR?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow, lost 3 placements now because my first 2 games I get either trolls who feed then go AFK or being just straight up DC'ing.
> Or one case where my jungler refused to do red w/o a pull, and stood there for 5 minutes doing nothing.


Why wouldn't you pull for him?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You're lucky. I went 1-9 in my placements.
> 
> Yay matching me with like 500 elo players, I really don't get the logic. In one game I had to 2v1 bot lane as Soraka. Funny thing is I beat a vayne/nunu :I
> We obviously lost though, because no ADC = bad.
> 
> Also, I was forced to play support every game (last pick for all my placements) and they forced me to play about 1000 elo below my previous rating. HOW IS THAT FAIR?


At low elo, you don't even need to play with the meta. Play with what you're comfortable with. Forget what the team says about you.


----------



## RokTheMan

I am already level 30 and i can play lol pretty good, i got 800 wins, and i had around 1600 rating, i am missing 30 champions that cost 6300 ip and i get that ip in a month. so yea sory i was bothering you i can see i wont find any help here.


----------



## OkanG

I don't think you should use bots to get IP.

BTW, I'm Gold 3, and I had a Tryndamere AP at top lane. He got extremely get and owned their Garen, lol.

In 3 games, I went from 0 to 69 LP


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I don't think you should use bots to get IP.
> 
> BTW, I'm Gold 3, and I had a Tryndamere AP at top lane. He got extremely get and owned their Garen, lol.
> 
> In 3 games, I went from 0 to 69 LP


Stop making me jelly bro...








I can't seem to win any ranked. lol


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Stop making me jelly bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to win any ranked. lol


I don't know how I even get that much LP. My MMR must be through the roof, even though I had just lost 3 in a row too.. So weird. I should start watching my own replays if I wanna progress any further into Gold 1/Platinum, but that just seems so time consuming


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I don't know how I even get that much LP. My MMR must be through the roof, even though I had just lost 3 in a row too.. So weird. I should start watching my own replays if I wanna progress any further into Gold 1/Platinum, but that just seems so time consuming


It's kind of anoying that games take so long. If a game was 20-30min I would be able to do more AND I wouldn't have to play with troll picks longer then needed...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> It's kind of anoying that games take so long. If a game was 20-30min I would be able to do more AND I wouldn't have to play with troll picks longer then needed...


Yeah, I feel you. I'm scared that I'll carry myself with Riven, then lose horribly when I play other champions in higher elo. I almost always win when I'm Riven. 90 LP now because of her. She snowballs so hard


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, I feel you. I'm scared that I'll carry myself with Riven, then lose horribly when I play other champions in higher elo. I almost always win when I'm Riven. 90 LP now because of her. She snowballs so hard


Did the patch even affect her in any way? I mean she is still as strong as before...
secretly waiting for Lee buff







lol

Hoping*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow, lost 3 placements now because my first 2 games I get either trolls who feed then go AFK or being just straight up DC'ing.
> Or one case where my jungler refused to do red w/o a pull, and stood there for 5 minutes doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you pull for him?
Click to expand...

I was support


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I was support


But it's red. Unless you were purple, you should've pulled for him


----------



## Midnite8

This is why you lose, there is nothing that states support cannot pull for jungler.


----------



## andyroo89




----------



## andyroo89

oops double post.


----------



## xplusy

IGN: IMP.Creepy Pasta
Server: Philippines ( Garena )


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnite8*
> 
> This is why you lose, there is nothing that states support cannot pull for jungler.


Exactly. Actually if any, support should help the jungler. The ad carry and mid is more prone to losing cs by staying in the jungle to help the jungler. Not that it's not worth it, a good pull makes more than up for those 2-3 cs total that the team loses.

Regarding the Riven nerf, her passive got slightly adjusted. I don't feel like it made that big of a difference, so it's all good







I feel like she's really strong in solo queue. Don't know in premades though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I was support
> 
> 
> 
> But it's red. Unless you were purple, you should've pulled for him
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midnite8*
> 
> This is why you lose, there is nothing that states support cannot pull for jungler.


I was 2v1'ing against a Vayne and Nunu, because my ADC had not connected.
I got first blood even.

Soon as I went back for items, I lost my tower.

edit - we got invaded and he refused to just do wolves / wraiths because it was like ~4m and he was lvl1. He couldn't do red buff, it wouldn't help him either.
He ended up lvl 8 at 20 minutes, and building only boots of mobility w/alacrity. And wondered why he was so squishy. I had no words.


----------



## eosgreen

this game is starting to drive me up a wall. all my friends are plat + (quit for dota2) im actually better then many of my plat friends and i cant escape silver lol. i DO yell at baddies and i know flaming usually hurts your chances of escaping but the games get trolled 90 percent of the time and im not good enough to SUPER carry every game. many games i dominate but some games i just cs well and win lane and i naturally get a loss cus of trolling or ****ters

an example would be my mid games no matter WHAT i am ALWYAS at 150cs at 4 ish kills at 20mins. sometimes far more but never less. problem is i cant get mid every time

im considering buying an elo boost just so i can enjoy the damn game anyone got any advice... losing interest fast with the game

edit - another great example. my typical mid games go as follows.... as repeated 2 times in a row just now

i kill my lane 3 times before 20mins as well as a few ganks on other lanes with around 7-8cs per min

i get 0 blue buffs because the IE WW or shaco "need blue"

no one wards so naturally they feed

they rage at each other and we lose

i jungle, i gank every lane and generally get them kills which i LET THEM HAVE since i rather have our karthus or adc get a kill rather then myself. they have a tower AND 2 kill lead but cannot 1v1 and thus feed or cannot teamfight

they rage at each other and we lose


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> this game is starting to drive me up a wall. all my friends are plat + (quit for dota2) im actually better then many of my plat friends and i cant escape silver lol. i DO yell at baddies and i know flaming usually hurts your chances of escaping but the games get trolled 90 percent of the time and im not good enough to SUPER carry every game. many games i dominate but some games i just cs well and win lane and i naturally get a loss cus of trolling or ****ters
> 
> an example would be my mid games no matter WHAT i am ALWYAS at 150cs at 4 ish kills at 20mins. sometimes far more but never less. problem is i cant get mid every time
> 
> im considering buying an elo boost just so i can enjoy the damn game anyone got any advice... losing interest fast with the game
> 
> edit - another great example. my typical mid games go as follows.... as repeated 2 times in a row just now
> 
> i kill my lane 3 times before 20mins as well as a few ganks on other lanes with around 7-8cs per min
> 
> i get 0 blue buffs because the IE WW or shaco "need blue"
> 
> no one wards so naturally they feed
> 
> they rage at each other and we lose
> 
> i jungle, i gank every lane and generally get them kills which i LET THEM HAVE since i rather have our karthus or adc get a kill rather then myself. they have a tower AND 2 kill lead but cannot 1v1 and thus feed or cannot teamfight
> 
> they rage at each other and we lose


If you say you belong in plat, you should be able to rolfstomp any silver tier players.


----------



## OkanG

Gold 2, yay! Anyone playing on a higher level than me who can comment on the change of skill level around High gold and low platinum?


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gold 2, yay! Anyone playing on a higher level than me who can comment on the change of skill level around High gold and low platinum?


Nothing, maybe a bit less kills cuz people don't wanna get demoted.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Nothing, maybe a bit less kills cuz people don't wanna get demoted.


I've been dominating lately, I don't know why. So I should just grind to get to plat? I thought the skill level in Platinum would be higher. Some people in Gold..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've been dominating lately, I don't know why. So I should just grind to get to plat? I thought the skill level in Platinum would be higher. Some people in Gold..


I heard some people in Plat 5 troll a lot so that gold 1s can't get promoted. IDK


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I heard some people in Plat 5 troll a lot so that gold 1s can't get promoted. IDK


that's the issue with the new system. gold V is as high as you need to be for an end of season reward. so once you hit gold, you can troll around with no real consequences. unless you get permabanned, you're getting a reward. there was no reason to lock people into sections that you can't get demoted out of imo.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> If you say you belong in plat, you should be able to rolfstomp any silver tier players.


everyone keeps saying this. i do, but i did mention my diamond friend and i were duoing and even he was getting upset over the trolls. there literally are people who throw games on purpose, lock in double mid double jungle double adc and go bot.

i had a heimer jungle a noc mid and an adc swain the other day in my promo matches. promotion seems to be a matter of patience and not 100 percent raw skill. a good example of this is my friend hellzace is a plat player. he cannot carry silver league. cant do it. he isnt good enough to chain win in silver league EVER. he can do well in his games. he can win his lane and sometimes become a dominating force but he cannot slaughter every game hes in. everyone keeps telling me im supposed to slaughter my way out of silver league but i dont think its that easy or else why cant my friend?

the only surefire way out of silver league seems to be....

dont yell at people that throws games (hard to do when they are so god awful) its very hard for me to calmly suggest they stick together because they flame me for telling them what to do no matter how kindly i say it

always cs well at around 8-10 cs per min so you are the most fed while grabbing a few kills

grind tons of games. seems that some games are unwinnable, 2 unwinnable promo games outa 3 and you gota go win 5 more. this means time. playing the game more because others are bad and most importantly playing games that are not fun... its not fun to play a game where bot lane fed an adc 6 kills at 10mins and he goes around killing inhibs at 15mins. its not fun to be ahri with no blue buff and its not fun to have your jungle suicide dive top lane two times giving singed kills and then he steamrolls the entire team

these things happen very often and on a side note i often play my friends acc and roll people. i dont think ive ever been beat in any lane on my friends acc and ive played 8 games so far and all 3 lanes


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> everyone keeps saying this. i do, but i did mention my diamond friend and i were duoing and even he was getting upset over the trolls. there literally are people who throw games on purpose, lock in double mid double jungle double adc and go bot.
> 
> i had a heimer jungle a noc mid and an adc swain the other day in my promo matches. promotion seems to be a matter of patience and not 100 percent raw skill. a good example of this is my friend hellzace is a plat player. he cannot carry silver league. cant do it. he isnt good enough to chain win in silver league EVER. he can do well in his games. he can win his lane and sometimes become a dominating force but he cannot slaughter every game hes in. everyone keeps telling me im supposed to slaughter my way out of silver league but i dont think its that easy or else why cant my friend?
> 
> the only surefire way out of silver league seems to be....
> 
> dont yell at people that throws games (hard to do when they are so god awful) its very hard for me to calmly suggest they stick together because they flame me for telling them what to do no matter how kindly i say it
> 
> always cs well at around 8-10 cs per min so you are the most fed while grabbing a few kills
> 
> grind tons of games. seems that some games are unwinnable, 2 unwinnable promo games outa 3 and you gota go win 5 more. this means time. playing the game more because others are bad and most importantly playing games that are not fun... its not fun to play a game where bot lane fed an adc 6 kills at 10mins and he goes around killing inhibs at 15mins. its not fun to be ahri with no blue buff and its not fun to have your jungle suicide dive top lane two times giving singed kills and then he steamrolls the entire team
> 
> these things happen very often and on a side note i often play my friends acc and roll people. i dont think ive ever been beat in any lane on my friends acc and ive played 8 games so far and all 3 lanes


Go tell that to doublelift, jiji, or chaox. They all have 3+ smurf accounts that are 2500 elo. They had to work their way through gold and silver too. They know they belong there. If you're stuck at a certain range, there's a reason. You're not ready for the next tier


----------



## Alex132

yay 9-2-13 as darius ._.

ranked stresses me out too much.

And I never get to play my best champions anyway xD


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Go tell that to doublelift, jiji, or chaox. They all have 3+ smurf accounts that are 2500 elo. They had to work their way through gold and silver too. They know they belong there. If you're stuck at a certain range, there's a reason. You're not ready for the next tier


thats what ur not getting. this is a 2500 player im new to league. this doesnt change the fact that i play on my friends plat account in ranked games and dominate those games too. i just have a REAL hard time keeping my cool when in 10 games as mid i got blue buff maybe 2 of those games and of all the games i was fed maybe 3 of them our team stayed grouped and actually had a team fight where i could carry

"not good enough to be in plat" i play in plat and win how on earth can this even be a statement said by anyone

i play sc2. getting masters for me is a joke since ive played the game and been good at it so if a reset happens i simply just play 40 games win 40 in a row and bam masters. to a new player of sc2 hes automatically going to be in the league he is deserving of because its a 1v1 game. it is literally impossible to say that someone is at his true elo in a game that is a 5 player game in which you q up in a random team solo environment with no voice chat

no one starting league of legends is going to be good enough to slay his way through silver league. just doesnt happen. the real way you get out of silver is grinding games. how else are there 20 girls streaming league right now that ONLY support? you CANNOT carry as support. i can put up the best wards and defend my adc like a baws but thats not gonna matter when your adc is 0-10 yet these players are gold and plat and ONLY support? how can this be? grinding games. the fact is if you perform well you are not assuring that someone on your team is gonna feed them a lot more then you were able to feed off them. by grinding games you make it so that the law of avgs brings you out of silver eventually simply because people who do well every game will eventually get teamates who are not complete dog and just slowly get promoted. no matter what tho i will never win 40 straight games to reach my true elo because thats impossible given the amount of troll games and bad teams you get


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> thats what ur not getting. this is a 2500 player im new to league. this doesnt change the fact that i play on my friends plat account in ranked games and dominate those games too. i just have a REAL hard time keeping my cool when in 10 games as mid i got blue buff maybe 2 of those games and of all the games i was fed maybe 3 of them our team stayed grouped and actually had a team fight where i could carry
> 
> "not good enough to be in plat" i play in plat and win how on earth can this even be a statement said by anyone
> 
> i play sc2. getting masters for me is a joke since ive played the game and been good at it so if a reset happens i simply just play 40 games win 40 in a row and bam masters. to a new player of sc2 hes automatically going to be in the league he is deserving of because its a 1v1 game. it is literally impossible to say that someone is at his true elo in a game that is a 5 player game in which you q up in a random team solo environment with no voice chat
> 
> no one starting league of legends is going to be good enough to slay his way through silver league. just doesnt happen. the real way you get out of silver is grinding games. how else are there 20 girls streaming league right now that ONLY support? you CANNOT carry as support. i can put up the best wards and defend my adc like a baws but thats not gonna matter when your adc is 0-10 yet these players are gold and plat and ONLY support? how can this be? grinding games. the fact is if you perform well you are not assuring that someone on your team is gonna feed them a lot more then you were able to feed off them. by grinding games you make it so that the law of avgs brings you out of silver eventually simply because people who do well every game will eventually get teamates who are not complete dog and just slowly get promoted. no matter what tho i will never win 40 straight games to reach my true elo because thats impossible given the amount of troll games and bad teams you get


In both cases either playing support or carry volume size is needed for average joe (enemy will have terrible people who play carry as many times as you do so that kind of argument is well useless). I've played very little of LoL but be sure even if i would be thrown into plat i would still win some games. With more games played accuracy of your rating improves, elo is simply excuse of bads.

As you said it's a team game not 1v1 thats why this volume of games played is important, in general if you belong to bracket you'll climb there sooner or later.

Also on the topic - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> In both cases either playing support or carry volume size is needed for average joe (enemy will have terrible people who play carry as many times as you do so that kind of argument is well useless). I've played very little of LoL but be sure even if i would be thrown into plat i would still win some games. With more games played accuracy of your rating improves, elo is simply excuse of bads.
> 
> As you said it's a team game not 1v1 thats why this volume of games played is important, in general if you belong to bracket you'll climb there sooner or later.
> 
> Also on the topic - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect


sooner or later isnt fun when you gota deal with SO MANY troll games. i just jungled a game and i got a kill in each lane for the adc the apc and the bruiser and watched bot lane proceed to get double killed 3 times in a row lose tower then go to mid and get TRIP KILLED by a kayle they tower dived who had ulti

you prob are saying this is rare and play through it. the problem is it is NOT rare its very common and disheartening. its one thing if im sitting here questioning myself like "yeh there are things i gota work on like perfect cs so once i do that ill escape" the problem is people i play on my friends account dont have good cs. in fact most people ive seen in plat do just as bad at cs as in silver but just feed less. it isnt untill late plat and diamond that you see great cs all the time. im just wondering why i gota play 200 games to get outa silver when im already better then the people in plat because i PLAYED them on my friends acc and beat them all day.

then again i come from wow sc2 and bloodline champions. league needs to make a better system of judging skill. the current one is not fair at all


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> then again i come from wow sc2 and bloodline champions. league needs to make a better system of judging skill. the current one is not fair at all


And i'm not saying problem is rare, it's just your enemy has to deal with it as many times as you do.
Elo is completely fair if you put in the volume. More games played = better accuracy. Statisticaly enemy has as many trolls/bads/r-ards and so on as you did given size of games played is reasonable enough. It shows your ability to take your teams to victory.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Elo is completely fair if you put in the volume. More games played = better accuracy. Statisticaly enemy has as many trolls/bads/r-ards and so on as you did given size of games played is reasonable enough.


Statistically, given that you're not a troll yourself, there's a higher chance that the toxic players are on the other team. Therefore, it's just silly when people blame the trolls. It's either just people who doesn't want to admit that they're bad, or they're trolls/bad without noticing it themselves. ^ I agree 100% with this. I just didn't bother writing anything up until this post, because I've given up on trying to tell people that they're not the best in the world.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Also on the topic - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect


You should'a added this when quoting me


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> You should'a added this when quoting me


Haha, interesting!

When I stopped whining after reading the following link, my rating went up like a baws:

http://realelohell.wordpress.com/

The articles in this blog are very nice for beginners/intermediates.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Haha, interesting!
> 
> When I stopped whining after reading the following link, my rating went up like a baws:
> 
> http://realelohell.wordpress.com/
> 
> The articles in this blog are very nice for beginners/intermediates.


Lost the game = my own fault for not being able to carry/support...etc i always live by this reasoning it's just easier to improve this way, unlike big part of players understanding statistics helps. I was 1800 mmr in HoN and 2000 DBR in Dota2 both which accounts to less than 1% of total playerbase in those ratings. Couldn't remember my L30 account/mail so using another one i had @ l17 now, playin op amumu helps tho


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Statistically, given that you're not a troll yourself, there's a higher chance that the toxic players are on the other team. Therefore, it's just silly when people blame the trolls. It's either just people who doesn't want to admit that they're bad, or they're trolls/bad without noticing it themselves. ^ I agree 100% with this. I just didn't bother writing anything up until this post, because I've given up on trying to tell people that they're not the best in the world.


I dissagress man. I played 6 ranked games the other night and lost all 6 because 1. Our adc dc after feeding 4 times withing 6 min. 2. When drafting ppl pick whoever/whereever they want and dont pick to counter the enemy team. 3. No one listens to u when u call mia, tell them go back , dont go on thier side yet wait for the team. 4. And ppl thinking they can fight the whole team 1v 5 . I lost 2 divisions because of this. Im sorry but saying that its cuz the person blaming the trolls is bad is so inaccurate. Im not the best player in the world but i know *** im doing n what not to do. Sometimes u just get out played but in most cases its not that.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> I dissagress man. I played 6 ranked games the other night and lost all 6 because 1. Our adc dc after feeding 4 times withing 6 min. 2. When drafting ppl pick whoever/whereever they want and dont pick to counter the enemy team. 3. No one listens to u when u call mia, tell them go back , dont go on thier side yet wait for the team. 4. And ppl thinking they can fight the whole team 1v 5 . I lost 2 divisions because of this. Im sorry but saying that its cuz the person blaming the trolls is bad is so inaccurate. Im not the best player in the world but i know *** im doing n what not to do. Sometimes u just get out played but in most cases its not that.


Sounds highly unlikely, but ok.

At lower elo, you don't need to counter pick anyone. Just play your best champion(s). If someone roam, counter roam.


----------



## mush332

My friends said the same thing to me that ur lying blah blah blah. Then they spectated my games n were like wow u wernt lying u have the worst luck.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> My friends said the same thing to me that ur lying blah blah blah. Then they spectated my games n were like wow u wernt lying u have the worst luck.


Are you on NA server? If so, add TinDaDragon

I want to spectate one of your games.


----------



## mush332

yeah im on north america . im logging in now. havent played in a week so ill b doing normal then switch to ranked a lil later


----------



## Zackcy

Got demoted from Silver I a week ago.

Now about to try and get promoted for the third time.


----------



## mush332

I dont like the new ranking system. Makes it so hard to rank up. Need to get 100 points then need to win 3 games. Like cmon. Elo ranking was better cuz if u had 1 bad game/trolled u only loose out on a few points but with the new system loosing 1 game hurts so much more


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm still stuck in Bronze 1. Locked in a cycle of win 1, lose 1.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> I dont like the new ranking system. Makes it so hard to rank up. Need to get 100 points then need to win 3 games. Like cmon. Elo ranking was better cuz if u had 1 bad game/trolled u only loose out on a few points but with the new system loosing 1 game hurts so much more


The new ranking system is by far better, Duo Que, and fill roles that arent wanting to be played.

if you cant duo que, learn every role, and get more than 20 champs, i play every lane, comfortably with at LEAST 5 champs in each role and i have masteries for them

then do your best to counter and win your lane. play smart, don't trash talk, and win

it works for me. i also stream everyone of my games.

Just remember, Keep calm, and carry harder. you will get out of the hole one day.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I'm still stuck in Bronze 1. Locked in a cycle of win 1, lose 1.


Stuck in the cycle of get 100 points, then lose 2 in a row.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Stuck in the cycle of get 100 points, then lose 2 in a row.


Don't say you're in promotion, all of a sudden everyone becomes a troll..


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Slowly carrying myself up, up to Bronze 1 right now. Aim is gold 5 (like most people). I've found that a LOT of people don't know how to play against an aggressive bot lane. Good thing maining Caitlyn makes it easy to be the aggressor


----------



## mush332

The problem is i CAN play every roll i have many of each except support but even then i have leona nunu roka sona n janna. I find that i have a better shot at calling my lane than filling. When i fill ppl r like oh mids my lane i shut down mid gg. So i fill support n then mid lane feeds for no reason dosent call mia or follow thier lane. I just wanna find a group of ppl to play some ranked with n not worry about getting someone on ur team whose ignorant/troll/feeder/afker. Id rather go in with other ppl n know what to expect from them. Knowing that if we loose its cuz we got out played not trolled


----------



## TinDaDragon

I won one and lost one today

Gained 1 LP. W00T


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I won one and lost one today
> 
> Gained 1 LP. W00T


I generally win one (+25) and lose one (-15). 10LP profit, LOL
My MMR must be over 9000


----------



## mush332

Looking for a few players on the North American server to play some ranked with. im in silver but i play with my friends from gold but they arent always on. i can play any roll but like most ppl i dont like support. im trying to get a team together possibly so we could play regularly n not have to worry bout randoms ruining our game experience.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I should've stopped at 1-1

Now I'm 1-3

1 DC and 2 flamers. T_____T

Do you lose your S1 status if you don't rank?


----------



## DishRagBoy

Is anyone interested in Fantasy League of Legends?
*Try out:*

*MOBAFantasy*
*Description*
MOBAFantasy is a community based *Free2Play* Fantasy League inspired by Team Liquid GSTL and Reddit Posts for "MOBA-Type Games". League of Legends Competitive fans are allowed to choose six professional players, "Top", "Jungle", "AP", "Support", "AD" and a "Sub" of their favor. Fans receive points based on the professional players' performances. Fans can earn additional points by predicting Team Win Ratios. First place winner in NA & EU Fantasy League will receives $10 RP. Prize is subject to change depending on the number of participants.

Website
Images


----------



## Sikairus

How do you guys manage to land all your skillshots? My friend urged me to try other champs rather than Cait and I picked up like 7 but I haven't learned any of them really. I'm focusing on mid lane currently, and my Akali is dreadful because I get shut down early, I just don't bother to play Zed, but I've committed to Lux for now. My laser lands the target 3/10 times and in early game I get them so close to death with under 100 and they manage to escape.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikairus*
> 
> How do you guys manage to land all your skillshots? My friend urged me to try other champs rather than Cait and I picked up like 7 but I haven't learned any of them really. I'm focusing on mid lane currently, and my Akali is dreadful because I get shut down early, I just don't bother to play Zed, but I've committed to Lux for now. My laser lands the target 3/10 times and in early game I get them so close to death with under 100 and they manage to escape.


Go play sniper in an FPS. Get the feel of that, and skill shots will become natural


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Well, I just lost again. I'm down to 0 LP in Bronze 1.

I love logging into this game to get my daily loss.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikairus*
> 
> How do you guys manage to land all your skillshots? My friend urged me to try other champs rather than Cait and I picked up like 7 but I haven't learned any of them really. I'm focusing on mid lane currently, and my Akali is dreadful because I get shut down early, I just don't bother to play Zed, but I've committed to Lux for now. My laser lands the target 3/10 times and in early game I get them so close to death with under 100 and they manage to escape.


How long have you been playing? The biggest thing to get your mechanics down is just to play a bunch of games. Mechanics such as skills shots are things you can't simply just improve at by knowing that you're bad at it. It takes time.


----------



## andyroo89

Early morning "im the only one in my classroom waiting for class to start" type thing


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Stuck in the cycle of get 100 points, then lose 2 in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say you're in promotion, all of a sudden everyone becomes a troll..
Click to expand...

Learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sikairus*
> 
> How do you guys manage to land all your skillshots? My friend urged me to try other champs rather than Cait and I picked up like 7 but I haven't learned any of them really. I'm focusing on mid lane currently, and my Akali is dreadful because I get shut down early, I just don't bother to play Zed, but I've committed to Lux for now. My laser lands the target 3/10 times and in early game I get them so close to death with under 100 and they manage to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been playing? The biggest thing to get your mechanics down is just to play a bunch of games. Mechanics such as skills shots are things you can't simply just improve at by knowing that you're bad at it. It takes time.
Click to expand...

GL trying skill shots when your ping randomly spikes to 500ms every ~10s, and sits on ~200ms average.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> GL trying skill shots when your ping randomly spikes to 500ms every ~10s, and sits on ~200ms average.


probably should avoid skillshot champs then.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> probably should avoid skillshot champs then.


+2


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> +2


-1 (post did not include redhead, for shame andy)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> -1 (post did not include redhead, for shame andy)


+1
What he said


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> -1 (post did not include redhead, for shame andy)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> +1
> What he said


I think tinda post cancelled out crunkles with the -1 and +1


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I approve of this post


----------



## TinDaDragon

Got demoted after 4 losses.

T___T Not gonna play ranked anymore. Forever silver


----------



## mush332

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Got demoted after 4 losses.
> 
> T___T Not gonna play ranked anymore. Forever silver


i second that. Honestly league is only fun when playing rando with friends


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Got demoted after 4 losses.
> 
> T___T Not gonna play ranked anymore. Forever silver


I call shenanigans


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I call shenanigans


Another loss inc tomorrow

Be prepared!


----------



## Zackcy

Finally silver I again.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Finally silver I again.


inb4 getting bumped down.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> I keep getting matched up against trolls that just feed then leave the game, 6 defeats in a row -_-


In before more complaints starting from page 6! Funny, I actually expected to find a lost because of trolls post sooner than that.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Got a double kill 2 mins into the game.

Team thought: "Well he's adc, I think he's gonna carry, so I'm going to throw"

Fed Xin to oblivion.

Proceed to lose more LP


----------



## mush332

I hate how when ur teams winning players on ur team think its ok to start making dumb move over n over. In turn loosing u the game


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> I hate how when ur teams winning players on ur team think its ok to start making dumb move over n over. In turn loosing u the game


I assume English is not your first language?


----------



## Ali67219

Can we have this thread more than just a complaining and ranting thread, maybe discuss some strategies and things like that, not talking about how much you keep losing and how bad people are.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Can we have this thread more than just a complaining and ranting thread, maybe discuss some strategies and things like that, not talking about how much you keep losing and how bad people are.


No. This is league of losing


----------



## Unethical

Thresh! Love LoL its fun especially when you play with friends rather than random people you can win much more, and much more easily!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> inb4 getting bumped down.


Won my first promotion to gold I, lost the next 3 :X

Hecarim is sooooooooooooooo annoying.

Oh my god, this guy ganks like crazy and becomes unkillable late game and can take your carry out of every teamfight.


----------



## mush332

english is my first language lol. just typing fast on an iphone while ur at work makes it hard.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Won my first promotion to gold I, lost the next 3 :X
> 
> Hecarim is sooooooooooooooo annoying.
> 
> Oh my god, this guy ganks like crazy and becomes unkillable late game and can take your carry out of every teamfight.


Solo queue god-tier pony







Immobility boots with homeguard early. TONNNS OF GANKS


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> english is my first language lol. just typing fast on an iphone while ur at work makes it hard.


Understandable, been there done that.


----------



## Zackcy

ITT: Andy replying to comments he really doesn't care about to post redheads.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> ITT: Andy replying to comments he really doesn't care about to post redheads.


And I am 100% sure that we all approve of his posts


----------



## Unethical

So who's your guys' favorite pro team?


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


I'll take "Beautiful Caucasian Women" for $500 Bob.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> So who's your guys' favorite pro team?


I wanna say CLG, but not as they are right now. I did however like CLG NA once. If I have to choose right now, it's got to be Curse


----------



## TheOddOne

Prolly Andyroo + 4


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I wanna say CLG, but not as they are right now. I did however like CLG NA once. If I have to choose right now, it's got to be Curse


Yea same here I like both NA and EU but lately they havn't been playing as good as they should be :/


----------



## Midgethulk

Livestream starts in 10min









CW Vs. FNC! Bring it on


----------



## Siigari

Yo all, for those of you that aren't watching the LCS, I've been doing some streaming since July. Since own3d shut down I have lost a large segment of viewership, just trying to revive it. Come visit here:

www.twitch.tv/siigari (high def 720/60 ~ 3000 kb/s)

www.twitch.tv/siigari_sd (low def, 432p/30 ~ 784 kb/s)

Come stop by, say hey and have some fun!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> ITT: Andy replying to comments he really doesn't care about to post redheads.


*not paying attention* hmmm? what was that?

I am sure some of you will agree with me on this one, shee seems like the kind of girl that will stab you and let you bleed in the snow. Am I right?

btw I don't go to 9gag this pic was obtain by 3rd party site.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> So who's your guys' favorite pro team?


Gotta be EG. Not necessarily their play, they're all just really great guys. As far as the NA scene goes, Curse has really grown on me this season, and are looking pretty strong during LCS.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

I like Curse because they're growing together better than any NA team atm, I feel like. Also, I like complexity and MRN, because of the underdog factor for MRN and because complexity is a bunch of really quality guys. In the EU scene, it's M5. I don't like that they seem to not be taking LCS very seriously, but they're always innovating in a way that doesn't get scene much. Like bringing Volibear into the light.


----------



## Narokuu

21 games in a row today, from Bronze V to III, hoping to make silver tomorrow, i always stream my games :3
i won every game, mid Casio, love her so much. my goal this season is gold, hope i can make it!

twitch.tv/narokuu Summoner name is Naroku with 1 U (gota get a name change)

and thanks to my donators i was able to buy a new bed (been sleeping on the floor)

even better i got my Gunnar and Gk World Sponsorship.

And Monday morning i get assigned a Razer affiliate, which is the next step for a sponsor with them!

<3


----------



## Zackcy

Oh my god









EDIT:



Yay


----------



## Narokuu

grats man! im hoping to make silver tomorrow!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay


Nice

How did you work through the Silver 1 adventure?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Nice
> 
> How did you work through the Silver 1 adventure?


1) Jungle Xin/Jarvan/Hecarim
2) Press Tab after you get first buff to see who didn't buy wards
3) Get second buff and head to unwarded lane
4) Collect gold.
5) Base, buy razor + boots + a pink ward or two
6) Head bot and set up a tent!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 1) Jungle Xin/Jarvan/Hecarim
> 2) Press Tab after you get first buff to see who didn't buy wards
> 3) Get second buff and head to unwarded lane
> 4) Collect gold.
> 5) Base, buy razor + boots + a pink ward or two
> 6) Head bot and set up a tent!


I have no jungler

I shall get one. bleh


----------



## OkanG

How to get to Diamond:

Buy Hecarim
Buy Immobility boots with Homeguard early
Gank ALL the lanes!
Watch all lanes complain about being camped simultaneously

Congratulations, you're now in Diamond 1


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Here we go,

First keyboard smashed of the year. felt good.

I'm really close to just uninstall this game, really, really freaking close. pathetic community.


----------



## mush332

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Here we go,
> 
> First keyboard smashed of the year. felt good.
> 
> I'm really close to just uninstall this game, really, really freaking close. pathetic community.


same here man. Ranked is too frustrating


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Video is a little explicit, but it's hilarious.


----------



## mush332

Hahahah


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How to get to Diamond:
> 
> Buy Hecarim
> Buy Immobility boots with Homeguard early
> Gank ALL the lanes!
> Watch all lanes complain about being camped simultaneously
> 
> Congratulations, you're now in Diamond 1


Pretty much.

Mids who can gank well are also pretty much the same.


----------



## OkanG

I recently got absolutely nothing out of my ranked win.. Not that it said 0LP, I just disconnected from the client because of a bug, and when I came back, I still had the same amount of LP that I had before I started the game. I never got to see the screen where I get to see how much LP I got. I'm just like.. What? Just won again, and I received my LP this time. Riot servers OP


----------



## Zackcy

So GD is all about Jax OP now.

Such a weird place.


----------



## Iislsdum

Been playing some Dominion over the last couple of days. Our Nexus sat at 1 health for a few minutes before we won


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

One game away from being on my promo series to silver. So damn close man...


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> One game away from being on my promo series to silver. So damn close man...


I just made it to silver!! Woooot


----------



## mush332

congrats. silver is full of toxic players so be careful


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> congrats. silver is full of toxic players so be careful


I've been duoing with my friend so there's at least one less person I need to worry about. It actually helps a lot.


----------



## mush332

I wish i could but hard to match up play scheduels with my friends we all work odd hours. My one friend who does play tho tends to argue with ppl about what they did wrong more than play. So annoying so i dont play with him anymore. Problem is he is accually pretty good just dosent know how to shut up n let things go


----------



## Zackcy

Everyone on the enemy team except for Taric dced. Our Ashe and Janna dced, and then shortly reconnected.

We rushed baron and Janna bought the promote item so we could end it before they reconnected











EDIT: Yay Gold IV.


----------



## frickfrock999

Do you guys have any tips for tanks? I just started playing yesterday an I'm slowly learning the ropes.









Also, does anybody know how to bind Left Click(MB1) to move? I keep clicking it in the key bindings menu but it does nothing.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for tanks? I just started playing yesterday an I'm slowly learning the ropes.


*puts hand out for chocolate*

I will help!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for tanks? I just started playing yesterday an I'm slowly learning the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody know how to bind Left Click(MB1) to move? I keep clicking it in the key bindings menu but it does nothing.


Don't bother changing it, you need left and right for different things.

Just play one champion, focus on that champion and mess around with him/her.

I did that with volibear when I started, he's goddamn stronk. And still is, and he is free to play now. So do that!

Look up guides if you feel adventurous, solomid.net is the best for that. But in general just try to understand WHY you're getting the items.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for tanks? I just started playing yesterday an I'm slowly learning the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody know how to bind Left Click(MB1) to move? I keep clicking it in the key bindings menu but it does nothing.


tanks are my favorite... your main goal is to initiate and disrupt fights... depending on the tank, you probably wont get many kills but you should get a crazy amount of assists. I have always been a fan of Alistar just because he can completely destroy team positioning and has 2 abilities that will break up channeled ultimates, which i think is a pretty big deal...

you want to build yourself to be able to take good damage, but you dont want to go so overboard with armor and mr that everything else suffers... it all depends on the champion.

Just remember that the tank is there to support the team and is not to be the solo aggro holder that people assume "tank" means.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> *puts hand out for chocolate*
> 
> I will help!


HSSSSSSSSSH


----------



## Narokuu

I'm looking for a competent duo partner, went 30-0 and got from bronze 5 to 2, shooting for gold V this season, i stream every game, so you cant have stage fright =P let me know if anyone is interested,

account name is Narokuu. Pm me for more info or add me, serious inquiries only, and i usually play for 10 hours a day. As its how i make my living. Thanks


----------



## KarmaKiller

Figured I'd try to get a solo rank tonight.
First game, an AFK that got auto selected Rumble and didn't start playing till I was lvl 8. We lost needless to say.
2nd game, 2 people locked junglers, then one got mad he wasn't getting any camps, and left the game. We lost that one..

Not sure I want to try a third.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Figured I'd try to get a solo rank tonight.
> First game, an AFK that got auto selected Rumble and didn't start playing till I was lvl 8. We lost needless to say.
> 2nd game, 2 people locked junglers, then one got mad he wasn't getting any camps, and left the game. We lost that one..
> 
> Not sure I want to try a third.


Sounds like a regular night on ranked


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> *puts hand out for chocolate*
> 
> I will help!
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ]


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> *puts hand out for chocolate*
> 
> I will help!
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you left your smiley inside the quote, gonna fill it with drool at this rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; NUUUU IM STUCK TOOO
Click to expand...


----------



## OkanG

Gold 1, yay! Hopefully plat soon


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Figured I'd try to get a solo rank tonight.
> First game, an AFK that got auto selected Rumble and didn't start playing till I was lvl 8. We lost needless to say.
> 2nd game, 2 people locked junglers, then one got mad he wasn't getting any camps, and left the game. We lost that one..
> 
> Not sure I want to try a third.


Pretty normal. During qualifying 4/10 matches I played ended up being 4v5 and lost cause of it.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> I'm looking for a competent duo partner, went 30-0 and got from bronze 5 to 2, shooting for gold V this season, i stream every game, so you cant have stage fright =P let me know if anyone is interested,
> 
> account name is Narokuu. Pm me for more info or add me, serious inquiries only, and i usually play for 10 hours a day. As its how i make my living. Thanks


Which role do you play?


----------



## andyroo89

Here I am again, to show you sneak peak of what I post in the hidden replies in this thread.









Felicia Day and panser aka trade chat aka Elizabeth Mackey. :3 Elizabeth is a natural redhead, and idk why she dyed her hair pink.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Here I am again, to show you sneak peak of what I post in the hidden replies in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felicia Day and panser aka trade chat aka Elizabeth Mackey. :3 Elizabeth is a natural redhead, and idk why she dyed her hair pink.


0/10 compared to your last pic

Would not look at again


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 0/10 compared to your last pic
> 
> Would not look at again


----------



## Narokuu

agreed, anyways. going to be building a new stream machine live in a month, huge budget build for streaming LoL and other games, cannot wait to show it to you guys, still looking for a team and or a solid Duo partner to climb with.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> agreed, anyways. going to be building a new stream machine live in a month, huge budget build for streaming LoL and other games, cannot wait to show it to you guys, still looking for a team and or a solid Duo partner to climb with.


Im in silver 5 was in 3 but trolls = loose. Im always looking for someone to duo or build a ranked team with. I can play every role. ( dont like support but i can do it). If u wanna play or w.e add me : mushmasterflex


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> agreed, anyways. going to be building a new stream machine live in a month, huge budget build for streaming LoL and other games, cannot wait to show it to you guys, still looking for a team and or a solid Duo partner to climb with.


What's wrong with the PC you have now?


----------



## Onions

hey guys come watch me play im getting better lol http://www.twitch.tv/0nions


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

MRN beat CLG AND TSM...so glad to see them coming into their own as a team. They said they'd only get better as the season went on. They're not disappointing.


----------



## ArcticEditor

Relatively new League/Overclock.net member here. My IGN is ArcticEditor, my favorite champion probably has to be Amumu, and I play on NA. Hope to see ya'll in-game!


----------



## Narokuu

Nothing, but since i got my sponsors, im going to upgrade. Buildlog and progress is here http://www.overclock.net/t/1365532/narokuus-monster-build-log-code-name-valkyrie#post_19399077

all parts listed are here, this is a huge overkill for LoL, but its going to be a center unit for a network in my home as well. plus, since i have the funds, im going crazy.


----------



## KarmaKiller

That is going to be a nice build man. Congrats on all that, and good luck in LoL.

Been playing lot's of Jarvan lately. Really liking his versatility and tankyness. Also picked up Nasus last night. I am intrigued by him after watching this video.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> That is going to be a nice build man. Congrats on all that, and good luck in LoL.
> 
> Been playing lot's of Jarvan lately. Really liking his versatility and tankyness. Also picked up Nasus last night. I am intrigued by him after watching this video.


How many stacks was his q at? He 1 shotted everyone lmao


----------



## Roxaos

Gold Division I
Summoner Name: Roxaos
See you round!


----------



## Zackcy

I thoght plat players were good.

Turns out there is little difference between silver and plat. People get caught all the time, build horirbly, flame, and make all sorts of mistakes. Slightly less.

Going against plat players is nice. Huge LP gain per game.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I thoght plat players were good.
> 
> Turns out there is little difference between silver and plat. People get caught all the time, build horirbly, flame, and make all sorts of mistakes. Slightly less.
> 
> Going against plat players is nice. Huge LP gain per game.


How many plats have you played against? Kinda harsh to judge the whole platinum level playerbase's skill level, if you've only faced a couple of them. I often notice a big jump in skill level between say a Gold 2 player and Platinum 4 player in the same game I'm in.

EDIT: If you're facing platinum bordered players in solo queue in anything lower than Gold 3, it's probably a bought/borrowed account. There's no way someone can get 1800+ rating in season 2, then drop to what's equal to 1500-1600 according to the new system


----------



## OkanG

Shameless double post


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> How many plats have you played against? Kinda harsh to judge the whole platinum level playerbase's skill level, if you've only faced a couple of them. I often notice a big jump in skill level between say a Gold 2 player and Platinum 4 player in the same game I'm in.
> 
> EDIT: If you're facing platinum bordered players in solo queue in anything lower than Gold 3, it's probably a bought/borrowed account. There's no way someone can get 1800+ rating in season 2, then drop to what's equal to 1500-1600 according to the new system


Its possible man. I was silver 3 at start of season 2. Solo qued n got trolled basically 3/4 of the time. Im now at silver 5 with 0 lp. Its possible for any player to drop. Cuz once again lol is a team game not based on 1 persons skill


----------



## Horrible Advice

Just joined OCN, probably have more than 3k games total. Favorite champ is probably Akali but I play a lot of champs but lately have been playing mostly ADC.

IGN is QQ moar


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm loving Jax lately. The way I can just run in and smash everything in sight is so satisfying.
Him and Garen are probably my favorite so far. Although I do want to play Darius.

Anybody with a giant sword can't possibly be bad.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I'm loving Jax lately. The way I can just run in and smash everything in sight is so satisfying.
> Him and Garen are probably my favorite so far. Although I do want to play Darius.
> 
> Anybody with a giant sword can't possibly be bad.


Play more Jarvan!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> Play more Jarvan!


Anddddd, added to my to-do list.
How big is that thing? Like 12 feet?


----------



## Ali67219

We have a pretty big league community here at OCN and i was thinking that we should do something. I know we have plenty of high rated players with myself being decently high, currently at gold 2 and others at high gold or platinum, or maybe even diamond, im not sure. We should host some type of tournament for all of us OCN'ers. Maybe a 1v1 tournament or a 5v5 tournament with random teams. Tell me what you guys think and any ideas


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> We have a pretty big league community here at OCN and i was thinking that we should do something. I know we have plenty of high rated players with myself being decently high, currently at gold 2 and others at high gold or platinum, or maybe even diamond, im not sure. We should host some type of tournament for all of us OCN'ers. Maybe a 1v1 tournament or a 5v5 tournament with random teams. Tell me what you guys think and any ideas


Sounds like a good idea to me. With ARAM/ABAM, twisted tree line and summoners rift (And dominion...but we don't talk about that) we got enough options for everyone to participate in something. Would be alot of fun


----------



## Zackcy

Hey look, there is an enemy xin/jarvan jungle.

lets not start with wards!

Genius.


----------



## Narokuu

If anyone is interested i can host and cast an OCN tournament, keeping track of the teams, brackets and such, perhaps we can make this a once a month feature? teams sign up through me to be put in a random bracket, i can even cast the games live from twitch, i have the resources to do so. let me know what you guys think, or who i can talk to to allocate my services for this =)


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> If anyone is interested i can host and cast an OCN tournament, keeping track of the teams, brackets and such, perhaps we can make this a once a month feature? teams sign up through me to be put in a random bracket, i can even cast the games live from twitch, i have the resources to do so. let me know what you guys think, or who i can talk to to allocate my services for this =)


Really like the idea and would love to join but yeah.. I'm on Nordic east.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> We have a pretty big league community here at OCN and i was thinking that we should do something. I know we have plenty of high rated players with myself being decently high, currently at gold 2 and others at high gold or platinum, or maybe even diamond, im not sure. We should host some type of tournament for all of us OCN'ers. Maybe a 1v1 tournament or a 5v5 tournament with random teams. Tell me what you guys think and any ideas


Id be up for that sounds like a good way to get all of us somewhat together


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Really like the idea and would love to join but yeah.. I'm on Nordic east.


true... i wish there was a way i could do it for all servers, sadly that's a lot of time.

if a mod can get a hold of me about scheduling and doing this i would love to.

but i can host an OCN tourney once a month, over a weekend every month, i would really love to do this.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> If anyone is interested i can host and cast an OCN tournament, keeping track of the teams, brackets and such, perhaps we can make this a once a month feature? teams sign up through me to be put in a random bracket, i can even cast the games live from twitch, i have the resources to do so. let me know what you guys think, or who i can talk to to allocate my services for this =)


im down man maybe host prizes possibly or somehting. or run it for charity?


----------



## OkanG

I lose three games while in Gold I with 0 points. So I immideately think "oh no, my mmr must be terrible now." I win one and get 25 LP. LOL

Turns out that the whole enemy team were Platinum 3 and 5 except for one who was in Gold 1 or something


----------



## frickfrock999

So I'm buying runes for the first time.
Which ones would I get if I like playing fighter tanks like Jax and Garen? I think they're called attack damage carry?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> im down man maybe host prizes possibly or somehting. or run it for charity?


yes all donations during the casts would go to a foudnation, would be great to do. i need to talk to a moderator about this, i dont know who to contact


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I'm buying runes for the first time.
> Which ones would I get if I like playing fighter tanks like Jax and Garen? I think they're called attack damage carry?


Are you lv 20? If not then there is no point in buying lower Tier runes.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Are you lv 20? If not then there is no point in buying lower Tier runes.


I'm 6.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I'm 6.


Yea then you better wait and save till you can buy a full Tier 3 runes page(@ lv20).








I would suggest to put your ip in a good 6.3K champ for now.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Yea then you better wait and save till you can buy a full Tier 3 runes page(@ lv20).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest to put your ip in a good 6.3K champ for now.


^ this
your rp and ip are much better spent expanding your champ selection than worrying about runes that your never going to use after lvl 20


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I'm buying runes for the first time.
> Which ones would I get if I like playing fighter tanks like Jax and Garen? I think they're called attack damage carry?


Armour seals.

Magic resist per lvl glphys.

I use this on pretty much every champion. They are very all purpose and great.

You should buy them once you are lvl 20.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> I would suggest to put your ip in a good 6.3K champ for now.


Is there actually a difference between a fighter champ that cost 6.3k and one that costs 1.2k?
Aren't they all balanced the same?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Is there actually a difference between a fighter champ that cost 6.3k and one that costs 1.2k?
> Aren't they all balanced the same?










no sadly they aren't, they have counters, and Stengghts and weakens, but no champ i perfectly balanced


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> If anyone is interested i can host and cast an OCN tournament, keeping track of the teams, brackets and such, perhaps we can make this a once a month feature? teams sign up through me to be put in a random bracket, i can even cast the games live from twitch, i have the resources to do so. let me know what you guys think, or who i can talk to to allocate my services for this =)


This would be perfect. Having a dedicated host for these tournaments. I could possibly help out with anything as well so I'll try to see what we can do


----------



## Narokuu

I messaged a mod, not sure who to contact, and i think we would need a singuyp forum., i would LOVE to moderate that forum.

Ali add me on skype dustinhallock

easier to talk this out =)


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Is there actually a difference between a fighter champ that cost 6.3k and one that costs 1.2k?
> Aren't they all balanced the same?


Only difference is how long ago the champ came out. Newest start at 7300IP and a week later goes down to 6300 and the oldest goes down a few RP and IP respectively.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustin88*
> 
> I messaged a mod, not sure who to contact, and i think we would need a singuyp forum., i would LOVE to moderate that forum.
> 
> Ali add me on skype dustinhallock
> 
> easier to talk this out =)


we can just talk about it on the OCN ts3 server. ts.ocngaming.net


----------



## Narokuu

IM logged in =) Under my LoL Name Narokuu


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Only difference is how long ago the champ came out. Newest start at 7300IP and a week later goes down to 6300 and the oldest goes down a few RP and IP respectively.


*7800


----------



## Dar_T

Any people want to start a full 5's team? Or at least join for some ranked play? Not really in the mood to join the players found in silver III.. IGN: ArousedKoala


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Well, time to try again, see if I can win a couple in Bronze I.

EDIT: NOPE. Demoted to Bronze 2. I hate this game so much.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Well, time to try again, see if I can win a couple in Bronze I.
> 
> EDIT: NOPE. Demoted to Bronze 2. I hate this game so much.


I'm in the same boat. I'd like to blame it on trolls...which I get plenty of...but some games I just don't win. So I stopped ranked for a while to practice carrying harder and lower my blood pressure a bit. Idk, maybe it'll help me in the long run.

Anyway, I've been enjoying Sivir a lot, seems like nobody knows how to lane against her, especially early. I've gotten first blood nearly every game I've played with her. I love Gragas a lot too...if only he wasn't so starved for mana his first few levels.


----------



## Narokuu

Streaming for a few hours if you guys want to tune in <3 http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
Finally started streaming again


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dar_T*
> 
> Any people want to start a full 5's team? Or at least join for some ranked play? Not really in the mood to join the players found in silver III.. IGN: ArousedKoala


Add me mushmasterflex ive been trying to get a 5s te started on here


----------



## Horrible Advice

I'm up to join if anyone starts a team

IGN is QQ moar


----------



## General123

Just had my best game ever, thought I would share it with you guys. I do not have the whole game, but I realized we where about to loose so I opened up fraps to record the last few seconds of it. By the way I am not ranked just a little 16 (but I get put up against 20-28 basically only.)
Also here is the game http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/31917194#history
25-5-10


----------



## frickfrock999

Why do people keep trying to surrender when they're about to lose?
Isn't the end result still defeat or does surrendering change something?


----------



## Dar_T

The end result is the same. Welcome to the LoL community where comebacks are discouraged!


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Why do people keep trying to surrender when they're about to lose?
> Isn't the end result still defeat or does surrendering change something?


So they can move on to the next game. If there's no point in dragging it out they just want to surrender and move on. Some call for it way to early while others decline it even when they have no shot of a comeback.


----------



## failureinlife

Is it just me or is league down? Can't get onto website, nor server


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failureinlife*
> 
> Is it just me or is league down? Can't get onto website, nor server


same here.


----------



## Alex132

fine for me


----------



## frickfrock999

Nah, same here.


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## OkanG

I've literally only had flaming teammates all day. That's a lot of flamers, I've almost played all day (boring sunday). I just left a game, realizing that I don't have to listen to their crap. Probably taking a break from League, I'll be back in a couple of weeks..


----------



## Narokuu

WOOT name changed, and im in, been playing all day


----------



## Alex132

Just won top lane as Taric against a Pantheon.

Was funniest game ever, we won in the end too. Despite Support garen building boots and only boots.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just won top lane as Taric against a Pantheon.
> 
> Was funniest game ever, we won in the end too. Despite Support garen building boots and only boots.


I used to play Taric top lane all the time until they nerfed his ultimate. I miss tower diving at 6 and walking away with over 50% hp. Good times.


----------



## Alex132

sigh, syndra is hard to play with randoms in your team.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Jesus Christ. I fought hard to get to the top ten Div II in Bronze and for the past week i've been on a 6 game losing streak on the brink of being demoted. Last night I got my first win in a week and a half as MF 23-5-15.

There are too many trolls in ranked who AFK or just straight out troll. It's pretty frustrating.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Sometimes I wonder how Riot has this game coded..


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how Riot has this game coded..


Haha thats so funny. Put trynd mid against xerath everygame =gg


----------



## Narokuu

Going for silver today http://www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## Alex132

Syndra <3

I LOVE this mid. Just started playing her and she suits my style really nicely.

I can pop nocturne before he even reaches me with his ulti


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Syndra <3
> 
> I LOVE this mid. Just started playing her and she suits my style really nicely.
> 
> I can pop nocturne before he even reaches me with his ulti


Syndra seems really fun to play, but extremely hard to master.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Syndra <3
> 
> I LOVE this mid. Just started playing her and she suits my style really nicely.
> 
> I can pop nocturne before he even reaches me with his ulti


Syndra seems really fun to play, but extremely hard to master.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Syndra <3
> 
> I LOVE this mid. Just started playing her and she suits my style really nicely.
> 
> I can pop nocturne before he even reaches me with his ulti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syndra seems really fun to play, but extremely hard to master.
Click to expand...

this x100

I would much rather play lux / morgana mid in ranked, as I am much better with those champions. But Syndra, if done right, is just so goddamn strong.


----------



## mush332

win one ranked gain 18 lp. loose one ranked loose 17 lp. ***


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> win one ranked gain 18 lp. loose one ranked loose 17 lp. ***


That means the system thinks you belong where you are. Win more and the number will change


----------



## Horrible Advice

Anyone around silver 2 or gold 1 feel like duoing? Looking for someone decent to play AD, haven't broken out support in a long time.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horrible Advice*
> 
> Anyone around silver 2 or gold 1 feel like duoing? Looking for someone decent to play AD, haven't broken out support in a long time.


I main AD and is S1.

NA server?


----------



## failureinlife

Someone carry me to plat? Been stuck with gold scrubs for a few weeks. This is ridiculous. I win promos into Gold III, instantly losing streak and thrown back into Gold IV.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failureinlife*
> 
> Someone carry me to plat? Been stuck with gold scrubs for a few weeks. This is ridiculous. I win promos into Gold III, instantly losing streak and thrown back into Gold IV.


Those "gold scrubs" have the same skill level as you do. That's why you're stuck with them


----------



## Narokuu

hehe i would love for a chance at gold, i just have to get better


----------



## Penryn

Just played a 50 minute game... against a troll team. I was Quinn and ended up with like 26 kills. Our team had 82! Funniest win ever.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horrible Advice*
> 
> Anyone around silver 2 or gold 1 feel like duoing? Looking for someone decent to play AD, haven't broken out support in a long time.


Apparently Duo Queue is just horrible. My friends refuse to do it as they claim it just places you with horrible players, because duo'ing give you a slight edge.

While this might be true, I have duo'ed with my Diamond III friend like 12 times, and dominated as support.
GG logic. It's hilarious playing against Dia/Plat players as a 'Bronze' player, and getting some FABULOUS kills and plays


----------



## Penryn

If you have a good support you generally win.


----------



## Narokuu

Duo is amazing if you and your partner work well together, won 33 games in a row with someone who was a great ADC, i love playing supports. its why im looking for a full time partner, need someone for the stream :3

EDIT: was bored, queued up again, Penta kill mid lane at 19 minutes, they surrendered :3

love this game sometimes, and i love Xin even more. Going to try to use him and Hecarim to get out of Bronze, i can play mid and support well, my most comfortable roles, but i can top too, i just need a few more champions.

im missing 15 of them at the moment. i also need to be better in the jungle. But this game went well.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Duo is amazing if you and your partner work well together, won 33 games in a row with someone who was a great ADC, i love playing supports. its why im looking for a full time partner, need someone for the stream :3
> 
> EDIT: was bored, queued up again, Penta kill mid lane at 19 minutes, they surrendered :3
> 
> love this game sometimes, and i love Xin even more. Going to try to use him and Hecarim to get out of Bronze, i can play mid and support well, my most comfortable roles, but i can top too, i just need a few more champions.
> 
> im missing 15 of them at the moment. i also need to be better in the jungle. But this game went well.


Yeah, I would much sooner play support than ADC. And if your friend is an ADC bot with you support. It's a dream lane.


----------



## mush332

Looking for a ranked duo partner. Must b in silver or higher or proof that u were in silver or higher last season. PM me here or add me in game. Mushmasterflex


----------



## frickfrock999

What's with people constantly asking for honor?
It doesn't do anything, does it?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's with people constantly asking for honor?
> It doesn't do anything, does it?


I think once you get enough, you get a kind of ribbon next to your name. Don't quote me on that tho lol


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's with people constantly asking for honor?
> It doesn't do anything, does it?


Gives you a pretty little ribbon when you get a said amount in a set amount of time. Otherwise, no. Once, people gave everyone honor to the left and right, but now it seems like it's completely forgotten, at least in N&E


----------



## mush332

Yeah u get a ribbon reb for honorable oppenent. Green for team work. Theres also yellow n blue.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gives you a pretty little ribbon when you get a said amount in a set amount of time. Otherwise, no. Once, people gave everyone honor to the left and right, but now it seems like it's completely forgotten, at least in N&E


lol tell me about it, after doing 10 games I got like 1 teamwork and 1 honor... But I'll be honest that there aren't alot of player on N&E that deserve one (atleast from me).


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> lol tell me about it, after doing 10 games I got like 1 teamwork and 1 honor... But I'll be honest that there aren't alot of player on N&E that deserve one (atleast from me).


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's with people constantly asking for honor?
> It doesn't do anything, does it?


honor badges. i just report them for it if they do it consistently in game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Gives you a pretty little ribbon when you get a said amount in a set amount of time. Otherwise, no. Once, people gave everyone honor to the left and right, but now it seems like it's completely forgotten, at least in N&E
> 
> 
> 
> lol tell me about it, after doing 10 games I got like 1 teamwork and 1 honor... But I'll be honest that there aren't alot of player on N&E that deserve one (atleast from me).
Click to expand...

its almost impossible to get teamwork. my friend has like 400 team work honors, in about 400-500 games. Kinda silly really.


----------



## mush332

Dont even stress the honor. I had honorable oppenent n lost it cuz my friends pc crashed on me late in the game n we ended up loosing when i finnaly logged back i. It was gone


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's with people constantly asking for honor?
> It doesn't do anything, does it?


It boosts the ego of the person to levels unheard of.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I qualified for S1 today

YESH! Gonna stay off now. Don't want none of that curse on me T__T

Team threw so hard, but we got it back together. After 3, THAT'S RIGHT, *3*[/B] freakin barons, we finally pushed in a won.

Wheeew


----------



## Alex132

Won Taric vs Rumble top. We had a Leona jungle.
GG got a double kill when shyvana ganked me.

Taric top is really hilarious, love playing it.

LEAGUE OF SUPPORTS.


----------



## mush332

Tarics prob best support in the game depending on team comp. never hurts to have a support who can heal n stun plus do mad damage


----------



## Horrible Advice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I main AD and is S1.
> 
> NA server?


Yup, IGN? QQ moar.


----------



## mush332

im on right now. just carried so hard as akali but team still lost. troll enrage me. if anyone wants to play a few normal 5s so i can see ur skill n then try some duo ranked send me a pm or add me . IGN : mushmasterflex


----------



## Degree

Man I haven't been to this thread in ages








So my helpful crest is gone and got replaced by honorable opponent! WHYYY, they should let you select which one you want to display :/

Anyways, got to promo series in S3 and won first game, lost last 2 games. Lost couple games after that and now I'm at 37 points zzzz

Time to start playing serious now








Need to get back to gold, after letting my cousin play on my account in season 2 and dropped all the way down to silver and didn't have the willpower to play tons of ranked. Now it's time to stop be lazy









BTW, I changed my name from datoneazn to iPho, some of you already know


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

The reason it's so hard to get teamwork is that the 3 ribbons aside from Honorable Opponent are tied together. You could have several hundred teamwork but if you don't get a good amount of helpful and friendly honors as well, you won't get any of the ribbons. To me, that seems really crappy, especially since I've got a couple hundred teamwork and like 25 of the others.

Anyway, made myself back to Bronze 1 and hopefully this time my teams won't be really hard to work with and I can get to Silver. Been enjoying Udyr jungle lately as well, I know a lot of people that think he's broken because he can solo dragon at 5 mins and baron at 15. I generally build him tank so I can't do those solos...but hey, ganks are still pretty good


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Duo is amazing if you and your partner work well together, won 33 games in a row with someone who was a great ADC, i love playing supports. its why im looking for a full time partner, need someone for the stream :3
> 
> EDIT: was bored, queued up again, Penta kill mid lane at 19 minutes, they surrendered :3
> 
> love this game sometimes, and i love Xin even more. Going to try to use him and Hecarim to get out of Bronze, i can play mid and support well, my most comfortable roles, but i can top too, i just need a few more champions.
> 
> im missing 15 of them at the moment. i also need to be better in the jungle. But this game went well.


If you are in bronze I'd duo with you. I make a pretty good ADC as Vayne, Cait or Quinn. My SN is Snugglebites so add me if you want to play a few or make it a permanent thing. I am usually online daily. Here's my recent match history:


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> If you are in bronze I'd duo with you. I make a pretty good ADC as Vayne, Cait or Quinn. My SN is Snugglebites so add me if you want to play a few or make it a permanent thing. I am usually online daily. Here's my recent match history:


I hope you've been abusing BoTRK as much as you can

Too bad it's getting nerfed/hotfixed tonight


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I hope you've been abusing BoTRK as much as you can
> 
> Too bad it's getting nerfed/hotfixed tonight


Yea, I've been rushing it first after boots. I didn't know they were changing it. In the game I had 26 kills, I had something like a 1.9 attack speed.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, I've been rushing it first after boots. I didn't know they were changing it. In the game I had 26 kills, I had something like a 1.9 attack speed.


Yup it's being fixed tonight ;(
S3 has been an interesting start so far, with so many OP stuff

From Black Cleavers > Warmogs > AP Tryn > BotRK

Wonder what's next


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yup it's being fixed tonight ;(
> S3 has been an interesting start so far, with so many OP stuff
> 
> From Black Cleavers > Warmogs > AP Tryn > BotRK
> 
> Wonder what's next


AP Trynd has been strong since S2. Not many people knew about it, but then streaming :\


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> AP Trynd has been strong since S2. Not many people knew about it, but then streaming :\


I know it's been strong, I guess I added it to the list because they've all been nerfed in that particular order


----------



## andyroo89

I haven't touched this game in a month and a half or two months.

long overdue. Claudia Donovan from Warehouse 13


----------



## Narokuu

o andyy xD


----------



## discipline

For those of you doing ranked try not to dodge. I dodged today (the second time since the League System was introduced) and lost 10 LP. The first time was only 1 LP. ..I was at Gold IV 6 LP log back in I'm at -4. I wait 30 min to play and get an AP ezreal support who feeds the enemy AD carry something like 6-7 kills in 10 min and we lose because we have zero control over the bottom half of the map. Demoted to Gold V noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OkanG

Haha, never heard of actually getting a negative amount of LP.


----------



## Magariz

What are they doing to BotRK? NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> What are they doing to BotRK? NOOOOO!!!!!


making it slightly less OP.

BotrK RUSH ON TARIC.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> making it slightly less OP.
> 
> BotrK RUSH ON TARIC.


lol is AD Taric even any good?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> making it slightly less OP.
> 
> BotrK RUSH ON TARIC.
> 
> 
> 
> lol is AD Taric even any good?
Click to expand...

Won top lane about 6 times with him now.

fort pot + ward + hp pots

chalice (if youre against AP top)
long sword + vamp scept. + (boots) + pots
bilgewater + tear of the goddess
bortk + muramana
armour / finish boots / hp / damage.

I just build him how I want though, he's so goddamn flexible.
Oh, and be hella aggro.

Taric top won't last long though, either through nerfs or experience against him. He normally works because your opponent doesnt expect you do do as much dmg as you do.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Won top lane about 6 times with him now.
> 
> fort pot + ward + hp pots
> 
> chalice (if youre against AP top)
> long sword + vamp scept. + (boots) + pots
> bilgewater + tear of the goddess
> bortk + muramana
> armour / finish boots / hp / damage.
> 
> I just build him how I want though, he's so goddamn flexible.
> Oh, and be hella aggro.
> 
> Taric top won't last long though, either through nerfs or experience against him. He normally works because your opponent doesnt expect you do do as much dmg as you do.


I am sooo trying this tonight lol. He has always hit hard then people expect and once you get that tear on him he can just heal forever lol. Max out heal or stun first? Thinking heal, but grab stun asap.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Won top lane about 6 times with him now.
> 
> fort pot + ward + hp pots
> 
> chalice (if youre against AP top)
> long sword + vamp scept. + (boots) + pots
> bilgewater + tear of the goddess
> bortk + muramana
> armour / finish boots / hp / damage.
> 
> I just build him how I want though, he's so goddamn flexible.
> Oh, and be hella aggro.
> 
> Taric top won't last long though, either through nerfs or experience against him. He normally works because your opponent doesnt expect you do do as much dmg as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo trying this tonight lol. He has always hit hard then people expect and once you get that tear on him he can just heal forever lol. Max out heal or stun first? Thinking heal, but grab stun asap.
Click to expand...

Best game I ever had was with Taric top (me), Leona jungle, Zilean mid, soan bot (adc) and soraka support.

Enemy team kept laughing, too bad we went 24-4 and stomped them. WAS TOO FABULOUS.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Best game I ever had was with Taric top (me), Leona jungle, Zilean mid, soan bot (adc) and soraka support.
> 
> Enemy team kept laughing, too bad we went 24-4 and stomped them. WAS TOO FABULOUS.


Hahaha. They really need to make a good skin for Taric. Bloodstone artwork is gorgeous but looks TERRIBLE in game. Best skins I have ever used were 2 custom ones, Diablo Malphite and T6 Paladin Garen. They need to make using custom skins easier, pain in the arse to have to backup the skin folder and have to replace it when they release a patch.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Hahaha. They really need to make a good skin for Taric. Bloodstone artwork is gorgeous but looks TERRIBLE in game. Best skins I have ever used were 2 custom ones, Diablo Malphite and T6 Paladin Garen. They need to make using custom skins easier, pain in the arse to have to backup the skin folder and have to replace it when they release a patch.


Pink taric is best taric


----------



## Zackcy

Think I'll just spam Akali/Kass/Khazix till I hit plat.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Hahaha. They really need to make a good skin for Taric. Bloodstone artwork is gorgeous but looks TERRIBLE in game. Best skins I have ever used were 2 custom ones, Diablo Malphite and T6 Paladin Garen. They need to make using custom skins easier, pain in the arse to have to backup the skin folder and have to replace it when they release a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink taric is best taric
Click to expand...

Pink taric is only taric


----------



## OkanG

Our Ziggs never got into the game. We had to surrender at 20 because it was 4v5 from the beginning. We would've won if he was in the game. I hate this game so much.. I'm seriously considering quitting it all together. Maybe sell my account or something. With a playerbase consisting of more than 20% of toxic players, I don't see why I shouldn't stop playing. I got demoted yesterday because we had leavers on the team three times out of five games. THREE LEAVERS

EDIT: Not yesterday, I took a break from all the frustration through solo queue yesterday. It was a good day

EDIT 2: So these guys in champion select argues about who goes where (and one is afk of course and gets a random champion), so I decide to just leave. I lose three points, and now I'm at 73 points. I probably have to win two games instead of one nice, since I get about 25LP for a win. At least the chances of me getting 27LP is a lot lower than getting 24LP. You know, you'd think that people in high gold/platinum wouldn't be troll kids who seem like they friggin bought or borrowed their big brothers´ account just to troll around. If you think that like I did, you're wrong. Terribly.. Terribly wrong.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Our Ziggs never got into the game. We had to surrender at 20 because it was 4v5 from the beginning. We would've won if he was in the game. I hate this game so much.. I'm seriously considering quitting it all together. Maybe sell my account or something. With a playerbase consisting of more than 20% of toxic players, I don't see why I shouldn't stop playing. I got demoted yesterday because we had leavers on the team three times out of five games. THREE LEAVERS
> 
> EDIT: Not yesterday, I took a break from all the frustration through solo queue yesterday. It was a good day
> 
> EDIT 2: So these guys in champion select argues about who goes where (and one is afk of course and gets a random champion), so I decide to just leave. I lose three points, and now I'm at 73 points. I probably have to win two games instead of one nice, since I get about 25LP for a win. At least the chances of me getting 27LP is a lot lower than getting 24LP. You know, you'd think that people in high gold/platinum wouldn't be troll kids who seem like they friggin bought or borrowed their big brothers´ account just to troll around. If you think that like I did, you're wrong. Terribly.. Terribly wrong.


Honestly get used to it man. I have gone 7 games straight with someone that either afk'd, quit, never played, or just hardcore fed. Then there will be days were I will go 10+ games of straight epic teamwork games and run everyone over. I don't bother with ranked play because of it. Yes there is skill involved and before anyone calls me out saying "oh you belong with the baddies you get grouped with" sorry that is 100% not true. I have played with gold, plat, and diamond players in LoL, SC2, 2400+ MMR in WoW. I am definately not the best and have my share of just bad days/games, but if you get unlucky you can easily get matched with several "trolls" in a row that ruin anything you gained. Getting into higher brackets takes both luck and skill, or just play a TON of games to end up with more good games than bad. I don't have the time to dedicate hours each day into a game, nor do I want to.

My rule : If I get 2 games in a row where someone actually "trolled" then I log off for the night and find something else to do.


----------



## Degree

You guys get too personal when you guys lose a game due to idiots, it happens, just move and and play another game







no need to tel us about it


----------



## OkanG

Well, I've been playing ranked since a long time. I recently got demoted to Gold 2, while a day before my demotion, I was so close to being promoted to platinum. The thing is that there has been so many trolls in a row that I've ended up where I am now. Sure, I haven't been playing as good as when I was on my winning streak, and I take breaks from losing streaks too, but the last 10 games or so (yes), I haven't had a single game without either a troll or a leaver. When I say troll, I'm not talking about people fedding or having a bad game. I'm talking about supports buying 20+ wards and placing them under our fountain, forming letters trying to make it look like he wrote "GG". I'm not denying that I haven't been on my a-game recently, but I'm by no means tilting so bad that I have to drop almost two friggin divisions in two days.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Pink taric is best taric


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, I've been playing ranked since a long time. I recently got demoted to Gold 2, while a day before my demotion, I was so close to being promoted to platinum. The thing is that there has been so many trolls in a row that I've ended up where I am now. Sure, I haven't been playing as good as when I was on my winning streak, and I take breaks from losing streaks too, but the last 10 games or so (yes), I haven't had a single game without either a troll or a leaver. When I say troll, I'm not talking about people fedding or having a bad game. I'm talking about supports buying 20+ wards and placing them under our fountain, forming letters trying to make it look like he wrote "GG". I'm not denying that I haven't been on my a-game recently, but I'm by no means tilting so bad that I have to drop almost two friggin divisions in two days.


Won't lie, it's hard to play ranked and rank up.

When I get annoyed with ranked I just play normals until I feel confident again, and while I think it's utter lies that I am in bronze. I have only played like 40 games - of which about 30 as support. I just kinda am numb to all the trolls, as I know it's really just a game of averages. And you gotta play a lot.


----------



## Narokuu

Supporting my way to Gold :3

Not too bad, i had a good adc that knew what he was doing, he even gave pointers and my game has improved all around.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting my way to Gold :3
> 
> Not too bad, i had a good adc that knew what he was doing, he even gave pointers and my game has improved all around.


Seems like you die a lot. Each death is a mistake. That's how I improved my game


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting my way to Gold :3
> 
> Not too bad, i had a good adc that knew what he was doing, he even gave pointers and my game has improved all around.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you die a lot. Each death is a mistake. That's how I improved my game
Click to expand...

I feel like I should troll more.

I am like 7/0 with Taric top.

Also loving Syndra. Managed to go 6/2 even when my jungler refused to gank my lane, and refused to give me blue buff.










Tempted to take my taric top to ranked.


----------



## Narokuu

Tinda, you have less than 20 ranked wins for S3, and im guessing you haven't played much.. supports die, its their job to protect the other carrys, especially when the ap and adc in my games go 11-1 2 or 3 times over in games.

I refuse to take advice from you, until you have 200+ games played. or are Plat or above.

i que with diamond and plat smurfs, one of them plays a lot professionally, if they say im doing good, i am =)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Tinda, you have less than 20 ranked wins for S3, and im guessing you haven't played much.. supports die, its their job to protect the other carrys, especially when the ap and adc in my games go 11-1 2 or 3 times over in games.
> 
> I refuse to take advice from you, until you have 200+ games played. or are Plat or above.
> 
> i que with diamond and plat smurfs, one of them plays a lot professionally, if they say im doing good, i am =)


He's right though... you're not meant to die as a support - it's just not as bad as dying as a carry.

Not all deaths are mistakes, but almost all could be avoided. As a support sacrificing yourself for your team or carry may have to be an option, but dying 12 times in a game is a lot.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Tinda, you have less than 20 ranked wins for S3, and im guessing you haven't played much.. supports die, its their job to protect the other carrys, especially when the ap and adc in my games go 11-1 2 or 3 times over in games.
> 
> I refuse to take advice from you, until you have 200+ games played. or are Plat or above.
> 
> i que with diamond and plat smurfs, one of them plays a lot professionally, if they say im doing good, i am =)


You don't have to take advice from me. That was merely my opinion on how I play. Don't get so mad


----------



## Narokuu

sure is a lot, but i was most of the only deaths, the enemy team was dumb and focused the tank or support, allowing my carrys to go 20+ kills and only a few deaths, and the game was won, i wont run away from a fight just to save my own butt,

not when i know the fight is won from the start of initiation.

every one of those games we had FB, and my adc was 5-0 in under 7 minutes. i stream most of my games, today is a day off because twitch is doing maintenance.

there is healthy advice, then there is being blatantly mean or rude.

"you die a lot" - rude or can come off as mean

"how come you die so much, can you tell us whats going on"

this is a nice way to say things.
no one has manners anymore i guess =(


----------



## mush332

Sometimes when ur being nice the other persons still nasty back. U just say yo man next time dont do that n they flip out n say "dont tell me how to play 1v1 il kick ur ass blah blah blah"


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Seems like you die a lot. Each death is a mistake. That's how I improved my game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> there is healthy advice, then there is being blatantly mean or rude.
> 
> "you die a lot" - rude or can come off as mean


Facts are about as mean as twinki's are to a fat kid. If you don't like the facts, change em. If the fat kid don't like being fat, don't eat the twinki.

He stated a fact and a bit of advice. You die a lot. Deaths come from mistakes, learn the mistakes and your game will improve.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Sometimes when ur being nice the other persons still nasty back. U just say yo man next time dont do that n they flip out n say **** dont tell me how to play 1v1 me il kick ur ass blah blah blah


taht made me laugh xD


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Tinda, you have less than 20 ranked wins for S3, and im guessing you haven't played much.. supports die, its their job to protect the other carrys, especially when the ap and adc in my games go 11-1 2 or 3 times over in games.
> 
> I refuse to take advice from you, until you have 200+ games played. or are Plat or above.
> 
> i que with diamond and plat smurfs, one of them plays a lot professionally, if they say im doing good, i am =)


Elo doesn't really mean that much.

You should take advice from people. You do die a bit too much. Even though you are playing all in manly supports with no escapes.

EDIT: And if elo really mattered, tin is silver II and you are bronze II.


----------



## Narokuu

advice taken =) thanks all


----------



## Penryn

Still looking for a bronze duo partner...


----------



## Narokuu

What was your name again?

EDIT: Also The New Karma.... cannot wait to play her

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=35330526#35330526


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Seriously someone reported me on this thread for cursing? Get a life


Did you get a message from a mod? If so, it's probably because he/she lurks the thread and saw you cursing. It's only a warning. Don't worry too much


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Seriously someone reported me on this thread for cursing? Get a life


Chill, mods on here are very strict


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Seriously someone reported me on this thread for cursing? Get a life


Coming from a user that is browsing in the same thread as the rest of us.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Not all the mods are that strict. We each have our own interpretation of the rules, and act/follow those. That said, swearing is against the rules here. Just keep it clean and you have nothing to worry about.









ontopic:
I'm taking a break from LoL for awhile. Lost so many games the past few days because of horrible teammates, and just don't have the patience to keep going. Maybe in a few days I'll reinstall and try it again. (uninstalled to prevent myself from playing it) lol


----------



## mush332

What i dont get is that they turn curses into stars so u cant see it anyway


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Still looking for a bronze duo partner...


What role do you play? I can play any role and would be interested in a duo partner this next week, cause i have the entire week off, while my regular duo partner doesnt..


----------



## Narokuu

Think im going to start playing teemo more...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Think im going to start playing teemo more...


hut 2... 3.... 4....

:3


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Think im going to start playing teemo more...


Said every troll ever lmao.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> What role do you play? I can play any role and would be interested in a duo partner this next week, cause i have the entire week off, while my regular duo partner doesnt..


I can play any role really. I prefer support or adc though. Add me at Snugglebites.


----------



## Narokuu

i had a lot of fun in games, and he counters a lot of top lane champs... and you andy.... make the heart melt every time xD


----------



## KarmaKiller

I watched Dyrus play a Teemo game last night on his stream. Needless to say, he ended with saying he'll never play Teemo again in ranked.

they lost.. badly


----------



## frickfrock999

What's wrong with Teemo? I've never played him.


----------



## Narokuu

Hes more of a game griever than player, and requires getting extremely fed, more kills than CS. but he counters garen and renekton really well, even darius, just being able to shroom your lane and not be ganked, and keep meles at bay, and i last hit better with ranged champs, but i rarely play top. but i can play w.e lane or spot is needed.


----------



## mush332

Where to start with teemo. Ill start with if teemos on ur team : hes squishy, he get focused n dies faster than any champion in the game, usually the person playing him sucks. If hes against u : he blinds , he can lay a field of death with his ulti , built right n if hes protected he will shred anyone, he can chase anyone down n kill u fast if hes fed. But honestly if ur team mate play teemo u loose


----------



## KarmaKiller

Teemo is probably one of my favorite champs to play, but I wouldn't ever dare take him into a ranked game. If you do, it becomes a huge game of "Kill the Yordle" which you will always lose.
To give you an idea, Teemo is the champ that dies most out of any other champion. Proof:


----------



## discipline

It's his hidden passive: global taunt









But yea he's a win lane/lose game type champ. He can really shut down his lane and crush but he doesn't bring much to teamfights other than damage. I mean rainman wins with him at diamond 1 so he is definitely playable but I think he's more of a situational pick


----------



## Narokuu

agreed, and i was laning against a renekton, so i chose him, and was able to outfarm him. i usualyl play zed, darius, garen, or vlad or olaf top..


----------



## Magariz

Teemo's ultimate downfall is how easy he is to kill. Any "assassin" with decent dmg can just about 2 shot him the vast majority of the time. If you have a Teemo on your team, there is only one way you can play : Protect the Teemo. If he gets Hurricane with a Torment/Torch he is brutal in team fights and Shroom use is critical. Most people that play him don't think about where they are placing shrooms and just treat them as wards. While that is nice you need to place them in the "exits" that your enemies will use. That way if they flee a fight they are trapped. He is one of those easy to play and hard to master champs. Very effective in the right hands but he will always have a permenant bullseye on his head because of how much damage he can put out so you need to play accordingly.


----------



## OkanG

Don't get me wrong, I know all about how to deal with trolls. It happens once in a while. I'm just stating that I've been really unlucky, getting so many bad games in a row now. That, and the fact that I've been playing poorly got me demoted. Seems like my luck is changing though. I've just been playing a couple of normals and a buckload of ARAM's with my friends instead.

Regarding Teemo, he might be the kind of lane bully that is easy to win the lane with, but he doesn't contribute to teamfights at all unless he's been putting shrooms everywhere or is extremely fed. He doesn't really have no escapes, and getting sustain on him just makes him even more useless. He's a fun champ to play, but playing him in ranked is kinda silly. Unless your only goal is to shutdown someone like Darius top and then just run around doing next to nothing past the 20 minute mark.

I also find it silly that people haven't been discovering Vayne and Kog'Maw as AD Carries yet.







Not that they were weak before, but the % damage on their skillset make them a lot stronger in season 3 due to the health stacking meta. And they synergize with BoRK really well!


----------



## Alex132

My ultimate troll teemo was Liandry's Torment + WotA + Hextech Gunblade + Athene's Unholy Grail + Mag. pen boots + death cap.

You would run in from behind the enemy team, suddenly place down as many mushrooms as you could and spell vamp your way through all their dmg xD

It's so not viable against CC or a competent team though lol.

edit- teemo is very noob-crutch


----------



## TinDaDragon

So all of you play AP teemo top? No wonder you do nothing in teamfights.

Bruismo is better imo. You deal consistent damage and their ad carry won't be able to attack for 3 seconds if you blind the right target.

Bruismo can also split push very well, so global taunt is on. If your team engages in a 4v5, push to inhib or something


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> So all of you play AP teemo top? No wonder you do nothing in teamfights.
> 
> Bruismo is better imo. You deal consistent damage and their ad carry won't be able to attack for 3 seconds if you blind the right target.
> 
> Bruismo can also split push very well, so global taunt is on. If your team engages in a 4v5, push to inhib or something


None of us said we did.

I play many, many, many top chars.

edit- also don't play teemo seriously anyway. easy-mode champion like garen makes me depressed to play


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I can play any role really. I prefer support or adc though. Add me at Snugglebites.


alright I'll add you when I'm home tonight.. I would like to learn support a bit better so maybe we could take turns ADC.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Seems like you die a lot. Each death is a mistake. That's how I improved my game


This assessment of Narokuu's support is bad. Look at his assists and you can see he did what was needed for his team to win. If you are doing your job on Leona and Taric, you will die but end up with 4-5 assists in a teamfight if you ace them. It is more important for your teammates to survive and win the game than to keep your KDA high. That's just how Leona is; all in initiation that may result in your death but if your team follows you then the fight will probably be yours.

Edit: Trade killing early isn't ideal, but once you are at the baron dance stage trading 1 death for 5 kills is definitely worth it.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> This assessment of Narokuu's support is bad. Look at his assists and you can see he did what was needed for his team to win. If you are doing your job on Leona and Taric, you will die but end up with 4-5 assists in a teamfight if you ace them. It is more important for your teammates to survive and win the game than to keep your KDA high. That's just how Leona is; all in initiation that may result in your death but if your team follows you then the fight will probably be yours.
> 
> Edit: Trade killing early isn't ideal, but once you are at the baron dance stage trading 1 death for 5 kills is definitely worth it.


I was going to say this yesterday but I didn't get the chance to.
He did his job as a support, especially if he uses an all in initiation champ like Leona/taric that has really no escape.

He knows the role of a support and he has shown that he needs to do what he does

Narokuu keep up the good work as a support


----------



## mush332

Looking for a duo partner for friday. I work till 5 pm est and plan on playing for a few hours if not all night if something isnt going on. Im in silver looking for someone to climb with. I mostly play mid/top/jungle. I can adc but i rather one of those. I hate support but i also can do it. Pm me or add me. IGN : mushmasterflex


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> alright I'll add you when I'm home tonight.. I would like to learn support a bit better so maybe we could take turns ADC.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Alex132

What really annoys me is when teams just run away from team fights 24/7 no matter how great of an engage you got.

Haven't won a game today. Really annoying, especially my last game where my top and jungle threw so hard they would have set a new shotput record.


----------



## andyroo89

ITT: tindadragon instigating


----------



## mush332

Yesterday i was playing n i went mid akali and my friend went ezreal bot. We got sooooo fed like redic. N so did our top lane volibear. But volibear refused to tank or engage i sware it was retarted. We still won but its so frustrating when ur tank is running away from a fight yet were winning it n all we need is his throw or fear to make it an ace n win


----------



## mush332

Yesterday i was playing n i went mid akali and my friend went ezreal bot. We got sooooo fed like redic. N so did our top lane volibear. But volibear refused to tank or engage i sware it was retarted. We still won but its so frustrating when ur tank is running away from a fight yet were winning it n all we need is his throw or fear to make it an ace n win


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lost first promotion

2 straight win seems hard, but I shall try


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lost first promotion
> 
> 2 straight win seems hard, but I shall try


Could be W-L-W


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Could be W-L-W


GG I lost both

Riven decided to troll and went AP. Fed the WW the whole game. T__T

There goes D1. I think I shall take another break


----------



## RedRay81

Currently Streaming solo Que!
http://www.twitch.tv/redray81


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Currently Streaming solo Que!
> http://www.twitch.tv/redray81


Solo what?


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Solo what?


Plat 3 now just won my division series


----------



## mush332

Grats on plat 3


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Plat 3 now just won my division series


That was a joke at you saying "Solo que" lol


----------



## Narokuu

Grats on plat =) Keep streaming! its a blast, and good way to make money!


----------



## RedRay81

Stream is back up







!
http://www.twitch.tv/redray81


----------



## TheOddOne

Booom Diamond 1 EGEL


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Booom Diamond 1 EGEL


Why U SO G00D?

EDIT: I lost 21 LP today for some reason. Last time I checked (Thursday), I had 80LP. Didn't play Friday. Logged in Sat and now I'm at 59LP

Da fuq


----------



## KrenKO

LoL name KrenK0 (with a zero) North American servers. Hope to cya guys


----------



## Narokuu

Odd one... i didnt know you were THE odd one lol... im jealous of your skills


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Odd one... i didnt know you were THE odd one lol... im jealous of your skills


No i am not theoddone lol was watchin his stream when i registered on OCN


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Odd one... i didnt know you were THE odd one lol... im jealous of your skills


OMG? AGAIN?! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Narokuu

o you guys xD


----------



## steelbom

Anyone here main Soraka?


----------



## Narokuu

I play here quite a bit, depending on the adc im playing with, why whats up.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I play here quite a bit, depending on the adc im playing with, why whats up.


Just wondering. How do you build her?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Just wondering. How do you build her?


When played as support, this is what i (personal taste/choice) i do for Soraka.

Here are my Masteries



I use these Runes, standard support, with Sorakas passive giving you passive magic resist, it works well together. Also being a support having Gold Per 5 Quints, are nice.



and finally, my item build order, once again a standar support, it can vary depending on what you have for an opposing team. Your mileage may vary.



Happy supporting!


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Just wondering. How do you build her?


just use your standard AD carry build duh.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Just wondering. How do you build her?
> 
> 
> 
> When played as support, this is what i (personal taste/choice) i do for Soraka.
> 
> Here are my Masteries
> 
> 
> 
> I use these Runes, standard support, with Sorakas passive giving you passive magic resist, it works well together. Also being a support having Gold Per 5 Quints, are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, my item build order, once again a standar support, it can vary depending on what you have for an opposing team. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy supporting!
Click to expand...

Ooh cool. I see. That's very different from how I build her -- I grab Athene's Unholy Grail to bump me up to 40% cdr and also the mana regen is necessary for heal spam xD.

I kind of play all champs that way... exceptions are champs like Mundo. But believe me, I tried it first lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Just wondering. How do you build her?
> 
> 
> 
> just use your standard AD carry build duh.
Click to expand...

Haha. Unfortunately I can't play ADC and nor do I know how to build one. I play pretty much every champ AP w/ 40% cdr :O


----------



## FlamingMidget

Fun times in ranked XD


----------



## Subut

hello to everyone


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
Now streaming on smurf :>


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Anyone here main Soraka?


I do.

In fact, i managed to pull this off yesterday:

Best. Game. Evah.

And yeah, About time she got a new skin.............


----------



## Narokuu

Cant wait for the head hunter nidalee skin.. OMG im excited


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Anyone here main Soraka?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> In fact, i managed to pull this off yesterday:
> 
> Best. Game. Evah.
> 
> And yeah, About time she got a new skin.............
Click to expand...

LOL nice. Yeah the new Soraka skin is sweet xD


----------



## RikkAndrsn

I have a feeling some of you may be interested in this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1369723/tournament-overclock-net-league-of-legends-challenge-2-000-in-prizes


----------



## Narokuu

Welp, im glad my letter to Enterprise was a success, may the best team win =)


----------



## Onions

http://www.twitch.tv/0nions come watch me play?


----------



## Midgethulk

Argh sometimes I hate it not being on the NA server.









PS:
Got my Folding rank


----------



## Zackcy

I wonder how many times I'll lose my promotion series into Gold 4 again. Currently lost 2


----------



## vlamnire

My summoner name is Vlam and I main support. Sona, Karma, Leona, Taric, Janna, etc. I'm level 30 with 255 wins. I started playing during Season 1 and my first main was Soraka.


----------



## Alex132

life is hard


----------



## Zackcy

I love Mecha Kha'zix.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> I love Mecha Kha'zix.


1K Ip away from buying the champ!


----------



## mush332

Last night i played vi and all this jax on the enemy team did was cry how op vi was. I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Last night i played vi and all this jax on the enemy team did was cry how op vi was. I was laughing so hard.


She is pretty annoying to go against








Especially if they are the ones that likes to camp your lane, or if you are the prime target. Prepare to get fisted


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> She is pretty annoying to go against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if they are the ones that likes to camp your lane, or if you are the prime target. Prepare to get fisted


shes really not that op. ward so u see me comming and u will never get ganked.


----------



## Iislsdum

What are you guys currently building on Ezreal? The BotRK buff seems to have been a nice buff to the ADC role in general, and a lot of people seem to be rushing it on a lot of champions. I'm just a few hundred IP away from buying Ezreal, and his possible build paths are so varied and have changed so frequently that I have no clue what to start any more.


----------



## Narokuu

Loving the icebourne build, icebourne gauntlet, blood thirster, and static shiv for core, guardian angel if you are getting focused and you can branch from there. it seems to work for me.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Played so much this weekend to buy Brand, loving every second of him.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Played so much this weekend to buy Brand, loving every second of him.


I has zombie brand








but I don't play him, I can't stand using glass cannons


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ezreal varies on your style. If you like on-hit, Iceborn, Shiv, and BT. If you like raw atk speed dmg, go IE, PD, LW.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> What are you guys currently building on Ezreal? The BotRK buff seems to have been a nice buff to the ADC role in general, and a lot of people seem to be rushing it on a lot of champions. I'm just a few hundred IP away from buying Ezreal, and his possible build paths are so varied and have changed so frequently that I have no clue what to start any more.


Botrk --> IE seems to be the popular ADC build. Works better well on Ezreal. The passive gets proced by his Q.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Loving the icebourne build, icebourne gauntlet, blood thirster, and static shiv for core, guardian angel if you are getting focused and you can branch from there. it seems to work for me.


GA is pretty useless.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> What are you guys currently building on Ezreal? The BotRK buff seems to have been a nice buff to the ADC role in general, and a lot of people seem to be rushing it on a lot of champions. I'm just a few hundred IP away from buying Ezreal, and his possible build paths are so varied and have changed so frequently that I have no clue what to start any more.


I stopped playing Ez because he is probably the weakest ADC late game right now. While he's fun, has a strong escape, and the ability to kite, due to BotRK being one of the stronger ADC items he isn't a great pick because you hardly auto attack with him.

If you do plan to play him iceborn gauntlet is good for the passives, Bloodthirster is needed for the lifesteal and damage, Last whisper for armor pen, berserker greaves like always, another damage item, and a defensive items. GA just isn't worth it since the nerfs, so I pick up Warmog's or Banshee's Veil for high AP teams. If you don't get Iceborn I recommend Tri Force or Frozen Mallet for the slow, as Ez needs to be able to kite.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> What are you guys currently building on Ezreal? The BotRK buff seems to have been a nice buff to the ADC role in general, and a lot of people seem to be rushing it on a lot of champions. I'm just a few hundred IP away from buying Ezreal, and his possible build paths are so varied and have changed so frequently that I have no clue what to start any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Botrk --> IE seems to be the popular ADC build. Works better well on Ezreal. The passive gets proced by his Q.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Loving the icebourne build, icebourne gauntlet, blood thirster, and static shiv for core, guardian angel if you are getting focused and you can branch from there. it seems to work for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GA is pretty useless.
Click to expand...

Depends on which ADC you play.

Graves or like vayne it's generally better to get a BT over an IE first, because all their spells scale purely off their AD. Whereas champs like Trist, ez or varus don't have ALL their spells scaling off of AD. Then it is better to go w/e they need, for example on Trist it's best to get a BT after your IE, LW and even a BotrK and PD.


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, Silver IV Taric and Gold II Ez duo that are slightly almost completely braindead.

They both died to Vayne in a 1v2.

Sigh, I wish I could stop getting silvers in my games.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yay, Silver IV Taric and Gold II Ez duo that are slightly almost completely braindead.


That's why I don't like duo bot. If one person messes up, bot lane is gone


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's why I don't like duo bot. If one person messes up, bot lane is gone


They both messed up pretty badly.

Like overall, they were really bad players.

Sigh, solo queue so random.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> They both messed up pretty badly.
> 
> Like overall, they were really bad players.
> 
> Sigh, solo queue so random.


I tend to get camped real hard when I duo bot lane. Largely due to the fact I forget to ban Xin all the time and once I get 2 or 3 kills in the first 5-10 mins it gets rough. The only reason it's risky to duo queue bot is that you lose the chance to keep multiple lanes from getting fed instead of one. Duo'd bot yesterday, 3 kills by 8 mins, 5 man ganked by 12... Sometimes nothing you can do about bad players, just gotta admit defeat and carry harder next time.


----------



## Bobicon

Every ranked game I play in I always see at least one person on one team say in all chat, "Report X, he's bad." Even though the person yelling that is doing worse.

Makes no sense.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon*
> 
> Every ranked game I play in I always see at least one person on one team say in all chat, "Report X, he's bad." Even though the person yelling that is doing worse.
> 
> Makes no sense.


Welcome to league :/
It's ******ed but that's how human nature is, in the gaming sense that is


----------



## Faded

i took about a 6 month break from league and now that i'm back, i can say the game has changed considerably.

I remember just giving up on asking people to buy/place wards, now its the Supports job to buy wards? Cmon now, the whole team is responsible for that, not just support.

People are actually attempting 5man blue ganks at spawn... that only happened in ranked games back when i was playing.

Jungle... this is probably the biggest one... i understand the concept, however, i have NO practice as a jungle and it looks like most other peope do not either... now people will ask you to jungle, even with a non jungling character, just because they "called" their position first.

Last, this is my biggest annoyance right now.... CALLING YOUR FREAKING POSITION AND LOCKING IN - this is the dumbest thing i've seen i LoL, thus far... I remember conversing with teammates to make a good team build comp, but now its really a matter of who gets loaded into the champ select screen first. Then, when you don't select the support Soraka they seem to think is required, they pretty much give up the game from the start...

I have always felt like LoL has the WORST player community of any game i have ever played... doesn't look like anything has changed... if only i could stop playing... lulz


----------



## TheOddOne

What I don't like about duoqing is that you will get 4th and 5th pick respectively if you're in the same bracket, and that's just bad cuz nobody would trust or listen to you to let you play your preferred roles, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> i took about a 6 month break from league and now that i'm back, i can say the game has changed considerably.
> 
> I remember just giving up on asking people to buy/place wards, now its the Supports job to buy wards? Cmon now, the whole team is responsible for that, not just support.
> 
> People are actually attempting 5man blue ganks at spawn... that only happened in ranked games back when i was playing.
> 
> Jungle... this is probably the biggest one... i understand the concept, however, i have NO practice as a jungle and it looks like most other peope do not either... now people will ask you to jungle, even with a non jungling character, just because they "called" their position first.
> 
> Last, this is my biggest annoyance right now.... CALLING YOUR FREAKING POSITION AND LOCKING IN - this is the dumbest thing i've seen i LoL, thus far... I remember conversing with teammates to make a good team build comp, but now its really a matter of who gets loaded into the champ select screen first. Then, when you don't select the support Soraka they seem to think is required, they pretty much give up the game from the start...
> 
> I have always felt like LoL has the WORST player community of any game i have ever played... doesn't look like anything has changed... if only i could stop playing... lulz


The only reason people say it is the supports job to ward is because of the sightstone and its ability to make it a fairly cheap way of doing so. However I do agree that the entire team should be buying wards as to get better coverage.


----------



## andyroo89




----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon*
> 
> The only reason people say it is the supports job to ward is because of the sightstone and its ability to make it a fairly cheap way of doing so. However I do agree that the entire team should be buying wards as to get better coverage.


The only person who should be afforded the benefit of not buying wards is the ADC in most cases, to allow them to get items fast. I mean it's the whole reason you have a support in that lane, to snowball the ADC. But if they're gonna split push where there isn't wards, they need to get some:2cents:.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> The only person who should be afforded the benefit of not buying wards is the ADC in most cases, to allow them to get items fast. I mean it's the whole reason you have a support in that lane, to snowball the ADC. But if they're gonna split push where there isn't wards, they need to get some:2cents:.


yup and i totally understand that, i understand the sightstone too... supports should be providing MOST of the wards, but not all, and thats my only real comment on that.

Most of the characters i used to play, arent terribly viable anymore, except as support... used to play a mean tank alistar but true tanks seem few and far between, these days, if they're even needed at all... so many champions with better damage output as well as the knock around/crowd control abilities that someone like Alistar is pretty much relegated to support... i still like Galio as support/off-tank though... i will always love my Galio


----------



## Avelict

Summoner name is Denerium, been playing for a while now but just joined the OCN LoL club, I play a lot of Kha'Zix mid at the moment. As well as Support Thresh and Quinn.


----------



## burksdb

Some times you need to just make a smurf account and have some fun


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Some times you need to just make a smurf account and have some fun


LOL, Nunu knows what's up. 4 deathcaps OP


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Some times you need to just make a smurf account and have some fun


That game was so much fun!


----------



## TheOddOne

"Nah, we all have lvl 30s it won't happen anyway" LOL


----------



## steelbom

I played my first ranked game. Our team was Soraka (me), Sivir (a friend), Akali (jungle), Teemo (top) and Elise (mid). Siv was cleaning up, Akali was too. Elise wasn't doing great, Teemo was dying a lot. I was doing well.

After Teemo got called a noob by someone and told to stop dying, Teemo decided it would be fun to intentionally feed. We had that game, and because of him feeding (and being useless end game) we lost. I think he gave them ~15 kills intentionally.

Absolutely sucks


----------



## discipline

Hate to say it but that pretty much sums up every teemo player ever haha


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline*
> 
> Hate to say it but that pretty much sums up *every player* ever haha


FTFY


----------



## Midgethulk

Kha'Zix is a awesome champ... Wish I bought him earlier.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline*
> 
> Hate to say it but that pretty much sums up every teemo player ever haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *discipline*
> 
> Hate to say it but that pretty much sums up *every player* ever haha
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
Click to expand...

lol unfortunately -.-


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Kha'Zix is a awesome champ... Which I bought him earlier.


He is definitely really strong; one of those champs that if you're doing well can actually single handedly carry a game, whether it's ranked or normal. Kind of like Hecarim, who is basically freelo until the PBE nerf hits him.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Looking to start a 5s team OCN members only for future events. Would need to be 1800/plat 5+ only and a decent history within the game. Currently seaking ADC/Top/Support/Jungle.

PM me for more info. If I can get the right credentials, I'd like to see even maybe OCN sponsor us in some fashion.

You must be able to practice at least 3 times a week, from 7PM CST -> 11PM. M/W/F-S. This would include inhouse 5v5s, and or Ranked 5v5 Play.

You also would be required to utilize Ventrillo capabillities. This includes the use of a Mic. You must be a vocal individual, and willing to alter playstyle as need and take advice properly from the team. No hotshotts are needed.

Team would likely consist of 7 players, 1 being a sub multi-purpose, and 2nd being an audible player for different comps.

PM me for further details or interest.

In game name xyZero

I myself am on Every night M-Sat from 6PM-1AM, Saturday all day.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Wanted to add if anyone needed any confidence in my leading abillity.

Vanillia WoW was part of a Top 25 US Guild

I use to be a class leader in a top 50 US WoW Guild back in Wrath of the Litch King was one of the first world wide to reach LK.

I lead one of the top TERA PvP guilds (seek Flawless pvp tera or Currentlypsd for my videos) which was also a top Aion PvP guild. We took 2nd in a tournament in TERA.

I lead a WoW arena team back in S2 and S3.

I have been in League of Legends since beta. Across 3 accounts I have over 5000 games. 3000 alone in ranked.

With the right team, I feel we could be competetive. And show a good name for OCN with their upped interest in recent tournament hosting. We would also join other tournaments as well.

I am waiting to here if we can carry an official OCN title or not. If not, I would still be interested in fielding my own team.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Looking to start a 5s team OCN members only for future events. Would need to be 1800/plat 5+ only and a decent history within the game. Currently seaking ADC/Top/Support/Jungle.
> 
> PM me for more info. If I can get the right credentials, I'd like to see even maybe OCN sponsor us in some fashion.
> 
> You must be able to practice at least 3 times a week, from 7PM CST -> 11PM. M/W/F-S. This would include inhouse 5v5s, and or Ranked 5v5 Play.
> 
> You also would be required to utilize Ventrillo capabillities. This includes the use of a Mic. You must be a vocal individual, and willing to alter playstyle as need and take advice properly from the team. No hotshotts are needed.
> 
> Team would likely consist of 7 players, 1 being a sub multi-purpose, and 2nd being an audible player for different comps.
> 
> PM me for further details or interest.
> 
> In game name xyZero
> 
> I myself am on Every night M-Sat from 6PM-1AM, Saturday all day.


If I stop being lazy League wise and play ranked more I'll hit you up, seeing as I'm on at those times already. Even if you don't need/want me on the team I'm willing to participate in the in-house 5s.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Wanted to add if anyone needed any confidence in my leading abillity.
> 
> Vanillia WoW was part of a Top 25 US Guild
> 
> I use to be a class leader in a top 50 US WoW Guild back in Wrath of the Litch King was one of the first world wide to reach LK.
> 
> I lead one of the top TERA PvP guilds (seek Flawless pvp tera or Currentlypsd for my videos) which was also a top Aion PvP guild. We took 2nd in a tournament in TERA.
> 
> I lead a WoW arena team back in S2 and S3.
> 
> I have been in League of Legends since beta. Across 3 accounts I have over 5000 games. 3000 alone in ranked.
> 
> With the right team, I feel we could be competetive. And show a good name for OCN with their upped interest in recent tournament hosting. We would also join other tournaments as well.
> 
> I am waiting to here if we can carry an official OCN title or not. If not, I would still be interested in fielding my own team.


id join but im only in silver and u prob wont recruit me . but i can honestly say i dont belong there i play with ppl in plat and gold all the time and carry their games. and on top of that mid is my main lane n it seems u go mid. but top is my 2nd lane so if ur interested id like to try out for top.


----------



## Ali67219

Come watch my stream and hang out Here


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Come watch my stream and hang out Here


I'd love to watch. If your stream had more than 8 pixels


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd love to watch. If your stream had more than 8 pixels


Is it really that bad? Others told me that its fine


----------



## SilentAD

Just happen to catch someone's signature in a different thread and had to jump on it. I already filled out the form and am set to join the OCN LoL channel.

In-game SN: SilentRamAD

I main jungle on our RL 5's team, but are severely held back by a couple of our members. As for the proposed OCN 5's team, I'm not plat by any means, nor have I even participated in higher ELO games, but I'm definitely down for some in-house 5v5's!

Champs used:
Jungle - Vi, Cho, Amumu, Hec, Xin, Lee(not great), ww Looking to get Zac when he comes out.
Mid - Kass, Ryze, Ahri
Adc - Cait, Ashe (tempted to get Varus)


----------



## Ali67219

Alright, I think i made the quality a little better but im not sure.


----------



## SilentAD

Much better now.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Is it really that bad? Others told me that its fine


There are like 8 pixels...


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
Streaming for the rest of the night


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Looking to start a 5s team OCN members only for future events. Would need to be 1800/plat 5+ only and a decent history within the game. Currently seaking ADC/Top/Support/Jungle.
> 
> PM me for more info. If I can get the right credentials, I'd like to see even maybe OCN sponsor us in some fashion.
> 
> You must be able to practice at least 3 times a week, from 7PM CST -> 11PM. M/W/F-S. This would include inhouse 5v5s, and or Ranked 5v5 Play.
> 
> You also would be required to utilize Ventrillo capabillities. This includes the use of a Mic. You must be a vocal individual, and willing to alter playstyle as need and take advice properly from the team. No hotshotts are needed.
> 
> Team would likely consist of 7 players, 1 being a sub multi-purpose, and 2nd being an audible player for different comps.
> 
> PM me for further details or interest.
> 
> In game name xyZero
> 
> I myself am on Every night M-Sat from 6PM-1AM, Saturday all day.


Good luck with the team. If I had any desire to compete in gaming or go "hardcore" again I would hit you up. Just don't have it in me to dedicate the time needed to play at the top anymore. WotLK kinda nuked my desire to compete after running with 2 drama filled guilds and getting screwed out of Glad (for 3's and 5's) and a 2500+ 2's team three times. Favorite team, which I shouldn't have left, was my 2200 Ret and Resto Druid pre-ICC 2's team. Was a friend of mine and we just messed around most of the time.


----------



## Nic-CM

I'd also like to throw my hat in the ring. I've been playing LoL for several years now or roughly a few months after it launched. I believe I started sometime in January, 2010. I've had mains in just about every lane over the years and was mid 1700s ELO at one point. I mostly support now. I mostly play ARAM these days as I find the community a bit toxic overall, but it has been getting better since they started implementing various deterrents.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

I'm kinda shocked given the size of this site, that there aren't any diamond players on here. Any of you interested in the team, add me in game xyZero so I can see how you play. Talk is one thing, play is another.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> I'm kinda shocked given the size of this site, that there aren't any diamond players on here. Any of you interested in the team, add me in game xyZero so I can see how you play. Talk is one thing, play is another.


From this thread, the only ones I know of who were at least Plat or close last season are RedRay, Kin, BigAl, and TheOddOne.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> From this thread, the only ones I know of who were at least Plat or close last season are RedRay, Kin, BigAl, and TheOddOne.


Ah, yeah some good players listed there. Had no idea. We should get some OCN matches going!


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Finally got Plat 5 last night. Went from gold 4 to Plat 5 in 2 weeks. Finally buckeled down, shut up and focused. It's amazing how much better you play when you don't spend 95% of your time typing.









Feels good to make a move and consisntant. Hope I keep going.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Finally got Plat 5 last night. Went from gold 4 to Plat 5 in 2 weeks. Finally buckeled down, shut up and focused. It's amazing how much better you play when you don't spend 95% of your time typing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good to make a move and consisntant. Hope I keep going.


Grats. I am Gold 4 right now and on a 3 game win streak! No typing = gg


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Grats. I am Gold 4 right now and on a 3 game win streak! No typing = gg


The new ping system is so helpful now. There really is no need to type anymore for the most part.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> The new ping system is so helpful now. There really is no need to type anymore for the most part.


How do you type "GG" with ping?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you type "GG" with ping?


With ten of them, precisely.


----------



## mush332

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you type "GG" with ping?


thats y i said mostly lol


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> How do you type "GG" with ping?


Here: http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20130311


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Here: http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20130311










Love it!


----------



## TheOddOne

I'm not THE OddOne guys, I took his name cuz I'm unoriginal when it comes to registering in forums, but if anyone want to add me to their friendlist to feel prestige please add: Saint Seraphiel or LethalEnvy, thanks.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm not THE OddOne guys, I took his name cuz I'm unoriginal when it comes to registering in forums, but if anyone want to add me to their friendlist to feel prestige please add: Saint Seraphiel or LethalEnvy, thanks.


OMG OddOne!!!

How did you feel when you beat MRN today? What's your thought on Dig stomping CLG?









I'm just kidding, he's not OddOne


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm not THE OddOne guys, I took his name cuz I'm unoriginal when it comes to registering in forums, but if anyone want to add me to their friendlist to feel prestige please add: Saint Seraphiel or LethalEnvy, thanks.


Just for you, maybe you will like it?


----------



## Zackcy

Bo3 series.

Lost first one. Played Shen vs Zed top and he recked me. 20 minute game.

Second one won. Played support Ali. Gave Ez FB. Played well throughout the game.

Third game. Jungle Xin........ well I went to gank top and J4 showed up. My jayce got FB and a double kill. He also got double buffs.



Yay


----------



## Snyderman34

Just got started with LoL. Have no idea what champion I want to use primarily right now, but hopefully I can get a few games in with you all


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bo3 series.
> 
> Lost first one. Played Shen vs Zed top and he recked me. 20 minute game.
> 
> Second one won. Played support Ali. Gave Ez FB. Played well throughout the game.
> 
> Third game. Jungle Xin........ well I went to gank top and J4 showed up. My jayce got FB and a double kill. He also got double buffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay


Once you get to plat, carry me to gold.

I call dibs on this guy.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I'm not THE OddOne guys, I took his name cuz I'm unoriginal when it comes to registering in forums, but if anyone want to add me to their friendlist to feel prestige please add: Saint Seraphiel or LethalEnvy, thanks.


SNAPDRAGON.

And I've discovered why I haven't been progressing in solo queue! I haven't been playing Riven. Call me a one champ wonder, I don't care! D:


----------



## Narokuu

Gems are truly outrageous


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Almost got to Plat 4 last nice. Dominated my first Provisional game going 11-1-11 in a game that was 22-25. Was a hard carry. But man, the next two games. I had some really, really bad teams. Which was dissapointing becuase the players on my team were like 2100-2200.

Currently 17-4 mid, I'm smashing faces in with Ahri. (kda is 8.2 / 3.9 / 7.2)


----------



## SilentAD

Anyone else have screen names post em up of you want some OCN baddies, I mean buddies









SilentRamAD (Still making my way through the ranks, keep getting stuck with quitters when ever I get into Series . . . story of my Life on League)


----------



## TinDaDragon

I played Teemo for the first time in my life. Risked it and went for it in ranked. Got matched up against Rumble

And won. HUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## SilentAD

LoL! Learning to play champs in Ranked like a Tard! jk jk, but seriously, Teemo is not hard to play at all LoL


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I played Teemo for the first time in my life. Risked it and went for it in ranked. Got matched up against Rumble
> 
> And won. HUEHUEHUEHUE


Rumble was stupid, and didn't know how to counter a teemo.


----------



## OkanG

I pick Wukong to counter their Elise. Next two picks instalock Nida and Kata mid. I'm forced to jungle with Wukong. We still win, GG. "Past me" would've flamed the whole game instead of getting Katarina superfed and winning the game that way. I sometimes wonder why I haven't been banned yet, I was probably one of the biggest flamers I've ever met back then


----------



## SilentAD

What's everyone's Summoner names?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Rumble was stupid, and didn't know how to counter a teemo.


That's what I thought too


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's what I thought too


I have to ask though, were you AP or AD?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have to ask though, were you AP or AD?


Hybrid. was building more ad than ap though


----------



## Midgethulk

Mhm... After seeing this I might try AP GP...


----------



## frickfrock999

So I just started playing Quinn and I love her.









Got any tips for her?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I just started playing Quinn and I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any tips for her?


IE - PD - LW, BC or BT. If they have a divy teamcomp, get a giants belt and leave it. That's generally what I do on most AD Carries. Your build seemed a little different than a standard AD Carry build would be







Oh, and farmmmm!


----------



## TinDaDragon

4v5?

I GOT DIS



Took a little while to convince team to not surrender. Worked out quite well huehuheu

Got camped early game from Noc, but it's ok


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I just started playing Quinn and I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any tips for her?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> IE - PD - LW, BC or BT. If they have a divy teamcomp, get a giants belt and leave it. That's generally what I do on most AD Carries. Your build seemed a little different than a standard AD Carry build would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, and farmmmm!*


Yes! Definitely focus on improving your last hitting in order to boost your CS farm. 28min game, despite having 12 kills, your CS is to low


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Mhm... After seeing this I might try AP GP...


Seeing what? The previous posts or some video of ap gp that you wont share?

I have played ap gp this should go without saying but imo lich bane and wota (or whatever good spell vamp item there is) is awesome then build what you want after that. I would recommend cd for oranges but its up to you.


----------



## bkal117

Bkal117 here,
New to OCN, but not to league, usually main jungle or mid, sometimes adc. Looking for a team too, since solo queue is hell these days!
Thanks guys, hope to play with you guys soon!


----------



## Enfuria

IGN: Enfuria ADD ME IF YOU PLAY


----------



## mush332

yeah about that


----------



## Alex132

vi 2 stronk


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Bkal117 here,
> New to OCN, but not to league, usually main jungle or mid, sometimes adc. Looking for a team too, since solo queue is hell these days!
> Thanks guys, hope to play with you guys soon!


By all means, Summoner name: SilentRamAD and I'll duo que with yuh if you're same division or higher


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> yeah about that


What was the item order you got everything in if you don't mind me asking . . .


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> What was the item order you got everything in if you don't mind me asking . . .


start with machette n 5 hpots. first time back i get boots1 and a long sword. first item i complete is a brutailzer for the CDR. then vampiric scepter n phage. i finish my boots somewhere in there. then i either get a BT or frozen mallet. usually the mallet. finish the other 2 items n then build mogs. u can even get a giants belt in b/w finishing the other 2 core items its really up to u and if your the teams tank u prob need the health.


----------



## oomalikoo

Hey guys can i need a mentor. I really want out of bronze.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackbuilder

wizardfingers
is my ign, I play all roles very well, support is my best, top, adc and mid are my second best jungle is my third only when playing soloq- when playing with others I'd put it in the 2nd slot as well
Anyone feel free to add me, I know the basics of all roles and champions- oomalikoo I'd be happy to help you out just let me know with what I'll help you out the best way I can.


----------



## steelbom

Anyone on here willing to sub for our team in the next 10 minutes? lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

What role?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What role?


Any role. Any level. Just don't want to forfeit lol. If you have to play a certain role, we'll work around that.


----------



## Cldmani

Hey all,

Just dropping in to say hi. My summoner's and OCN's name are the same, so hit me up if anyone wants to play ranked. Currently in Silver I-II.

I pretty much play fill role, trying to counter pick the enemy team.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Man, some people are just dumb.

I was playing Cait and I just got a triple kill by kiting the enemy bruiser and jungler. Suddenly, our Shen decided to go into the enemy alone without pinging anyone. We pinged him back literally thousands of times and he still doesn't retreat. The Zilean of the same game didn't know how to support and kept running into the other team as well.

FFS

I hate this game


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Man, some people are just dumb.
> 
> I was playing Cait and I just got a triple kill by kiting the enemy bruiser and jungler. Suddenly, our Shen decided to go into the enemy alone without pinging anyone. We pinged him back literally thousands of times and he still doesn't retreat. The Zilean of the same game didn't know how to support and kept running into the other team as well.
> 
> FFS
> 
> I hate this game


and later we will see a post how you owned and carried your team, rinse, and repeat.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> and later we will see a post how you owned and carried your team, rinse, and repeat.


You shall wait. haha


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Man, some people are just dumb.
> 
> I was playing Cait and I just got a triple kill by kiting the enemy bruiser and jungler. Suddenly, our Shen decided to go into the enemy alone without pinging anyone. We pinged him back literally thousands of times and he still doesn't retreat. The Zilean of the same game didn't know how to support and kept running into the other team as well.
> 
> FFS
> 
> I hate this game


Play with friends next time. Bonus if you have Ventrillo or Mumble connected.
It makes life so much easier.


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Play with friends next time. Bonus if you have Ventrillo or Mumble connected.
> It makes life so much easier.


Yeah, whenever I play league, I always find friends to play with and we all talk on my teamspeak server.


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Play with friends next time. Bonus if you have Ventrillo or Mumble connected.
> It makes life so much easier.


++1 And Skype.

With my personal preference, it's either Vent or Skype, nothing else counts LoL


----------



## Narokuu

I have a raid call group for my community, i hate being in skype with a ton of people. too much background noise, someones parents yelling or a dog that wont shut up.

Raidcall ID: 5841590 its public, anyone is welcome to join.


----------



## starships

Been playing since end of January, summoner name is Vatcakes. Currently level 21, sup fellas.


----------



## Alex132

My account still hasn't been sorted out :c

It got hacked on the 22nd of March, and I'm still waiting for them to do something about it :/


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> My account still hasn't been sorted out :c
> 
> It got hacked on the 22nd of March, and I'm still waiting for them to do something about it :/


What happened?


----------



## bkal117

Anyone have a ranked team going and need a player?
I can fill anywhere but Top lane, I hate it. haha If not anyone want to start one, my IRL friends who play are so sporadic with their playing habits that we can't get a team going.
Just speculating, pm me if interested!!!


----------



## admin

We are streaming a match tonight and giving away Riot Points  Check out the info here 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375464/win-riot-points-overclock-net-twitch-league-of-legends-stream-tonight

Hope we can see some of you guys there


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> My account still hasn't been sorted out :c
> 
> It got hacked on the 22nd of March, and I'm still waiting for them to do something about it :/
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

email got hacked, they did the password recovery thing. changed the password, changed the account email. And Riot is taking forever to reply to me.


----------



## mush332

currently looking for a duo partner for the remainder or the night is anyone is interested PM me with ur current ranking and which lane u prefer


----------



## RedRay81

Hey guys ill be streaming my Diamond Best 3 of 5 Games tonight LIVE!
http://www.twitch.tv/redray81

Starting 11:00 EST

I have Finally reached diamond !


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Hey guys ill be streaming my Diamond Best 3 of 5 Games tonight LIVE!
> http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
> 
> Starting 11:00 EST
> 
> I have Finally reached diamond !


Congrats bro! Living the dream lol.

I've been playing since season 1 and I'm stuck in silver atm. Not sure what im doing wrong exactly but im trying hard to get better, I feel like i need an outer source of judgement on my gameplay. Anyone have any suggestions or willing to coach little old me?


----------



## Ali67219

Gratz man, i have won 1 promo game and lost none for promo from gol 2 to gold1. Getting near dat plat


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Hey guys ill be streaming my Diamond Best 3 of 5 Games tonight LIVE!
> *snip*


Grats Ray. Should be able to actually play today so maybe I'll catch ya on skype.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I'm not at my 3rd attempt trying to get out of D2 Silver

So nervous mahn


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
Streaming on a smurf now if anyone cares to watch


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
> Streaming on a smurf now if anyone cares to watch


Smurf me up pls


----------



## mush332

So what does everyone think of zac so far?


----------



## GuardianDuo

He seemed as squishy as he looked. That passive is a great way to confuse teams, though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuardianDuo*
> 
> He seemed as squishy as he looked. That passive is a great way to confuse teams, though.


He's definitely not squishy.

His passive is similar to Anivia's, which is not that confusing.


----------



## RedRay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> He's definitely not squishy.
> 
> His passive is similar to Anivia's, which is not that confusing.


Anivia's passive is stronger

Under-powered, his ult is too slow. Passive can be aoe'ed. E is useless during teamfights ( useless agienst a team that wards at all ) only good for engage ( maybe at lower division where no one wards and there's no map awareness ) not to mention his E has little to no chasing potential, the time you take to charge with enough MS you could of ran it while using Q and W. Q and W are his only good spells during teamfights but i think it's going to be like udyr get kited all day.

Here's what i think they will buff/nerf about him

Q is at a good balance IMO

W will get a damage Buff

E will now have a shorter range with a faster charge , and will become more narrow

R will most likely to get a cast time reduction and a better speed buff.


----------



## frickfrock999

I remember thinking every character was balanced in LOL. That nobody was overpowered in the least.

Then, I played against Katrina.

Only to find out she's the very definition of OP. :


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I remember thinking every character was balanced in LOL. That nobody was overpowered in the least.
> 
> Then, I played against Katrina.
> 
> Only to find out she's the very definition of OP. :


Bring CC into fight

G__G


----------



## frickfrock999

Oh, and I found this. Seems to be a list of the most powerful characters in the game.

My Jaxxy is top ranked, which means I'll hit level 15 in no time.









Quote:


> *Tier 1:* Rumble, Twisted Fate, Taric, Amumu, Jarvan IV, Hecarim, Miss Fortune, Elise, Nidalee, Fiddlesticks, Xin Zhao, Zyra, Jax, Shen, Darius, Garen, Vi, Blitzcrank, Sona, Cho'gath, Singed, Lee Sin, Shaco, Malphite, Karthus, Graves, Draven, Ezreal, Kayle, Lux, Akali, Kha'Zix
> 
> *Tier 2*: Twitch, Nasus, Katarina, Varus, Volibear, Nocturne, Evelynn, Orianna, Diana, Caitlyn, Talon, Maokai, Kassadin, Vayne, Ryze, Swain, Pantheon, Jayce, Lulu, Thresh, Wukong, Irelia, Renekton, Zed, Riven, Olaf, Cassiopeia, Ahri, Morgana, Rammus, Nautilus, Tristana, Vladimir, Kennen, Leona, Janna, Udyr, Anivia, Kog'Maw,
> 
> *Tier 3:* Tryndamere, Yorick, Sejuani, Master Yi, Xerath, Teemo, Dr. Mundo, Sivir, Syndra, Malzahar, Annie, Quinn, Corki, Ashe, Mordekaiser, Brand, Gragas, Soraka, Fizz, Skarner, Nunu, Galio, Viktor, Shyvana, Warwick
> 
> *Tier 4*: Zilean, Alistar, Veigar, Nami, Sion, Rengar, Gangplank, Urgot, Heimerdinger, Ziggs, Trundle, Poppy, Leblanc, Fiora, Karma


http://www.nerfplz.com/2013/03/2013-hero-tier-list-solo-queue-patch_24.html


----------



## rootzreggae

You guys may think that i am exaggerating, that there's not a group of at least 3 guys, that have random accounts, wait for me to get to promotion line, force my team to lose 2 games, and laugh about it while logging off...but that's what i feel.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Oh, and I found this. Seems to be a list of the most powerful characters in the game.
> 
> My Jaxxy is top ranked, which means I'll hit level 15 in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tier 1:* Rumble, Twisted Fate, Taric, Amumu, Jarvan IV, Hecarim, Miss Fortune, Elise, Nidalee, Fiddlesticks, Xin Zhao, Zyra, Jax, Shen, Darius, Garen, Vi, Blitzcrank, Sona, Cho'gath, Singed, Lee Sin, Shaco, Malphite, Karthus, Graves, Draven, Ezreal, Kayle, Lux, Akali, Kha'Zix
> 
> *Tier 2*: Twitch, Nasus, Katarina, Varus, Volibear, Nocturne, Evelynn, Orianna, Diana, Caitlyn, Talon, Maokai, Kassadin, Vayne, Ryze, Swain, Pantheon, Jayce, Lulu, Thresh, Wukong, Irelia, Renekton, Zed, Riven, Olaf, Cassiopeia, Ahri, Morgana, Rammus, Nautilus, Tristana, Vladimir, Kennen, Leona, Janna, Udyr, Anivia, Kog'Maw,
> 
> *Tier 3:* Tryndamere, Yorick, Sejuani, Master Yi, Xerath, Teemo, Dr. Mundo, Sivir, Syndra, Malzahar, Annie, Quinn, Corki, Ashe, Mordekaiser, Brand, Gragas, Soraka, Fizz, Skarner, Nunu, Galio, Viktor, Shyvana, Warwick
> 
> *Tier 4*: Zilean, Alistar, Veigar, Nami, Sion, Rengar, Gangplank, Urgot, Heimerdinger, Ziggs, Trundle, Poppy, Leblanc, Fiora, Karma
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nerfplz.com/2013/03/2013-hero-tier-list-solo-queue-patch_24.html
Click to expand...

Simply. No.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Simply. No.


lol couldn't say it better.


----------



## Bobicon

I'm about to give up on solo queues this season.

I get 9 points for a win and lose 20 points for a loss.

I need a 75% win percentage to even advanced and at that rate I need to play about 60 games of which I need to win 45 of them just to have a chance to move up to silver IV.
Is anyone else getting next to nothing for wins and a lot of points lost for losing?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon*
> 
> I'm about to give up on solo queues this season.
> 
> I get 9 points for a win and lose 20 points for a loss.
> 
> I need a 75% win percentage to even advanced and at that rate I need to play about 60 games of which I need to win 45 of them just to have a chance to move up to silver IV.
> Is anyone else getting next to nothing for wins and a lot of points lost for losing?


What was your elo last season?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> What was your elo last season?


1350.


----------



## Twilex

Hey all, just wanted to say hey and wanted to hopefully get in on some games with my fellow overclock.netters. I've been playing since roughly July of 2012 and have been absolutely addicted ever since. Aside from the average trolls we all get to deal with on a daily basis, i dont really have anything bad to say about the game. I'm an avid mid laner with quite an array of characters to choose from. I would have to say my top 3 as of right now would be: Syndra, Lux and Orianna. Aside from that i'll run Renekton top and Vayne adc if i cant get mid. These are just the mains i like to play for these positions and is in no way stating that i cant play anything else. In any case, my summoner name is PleaseJustDie on NA server. Hope to see you guys on the battlefield!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon*
> 
> 1350.


Well, Silver 3-1 is around 1400+

The system just thinks you belong where you are now. If you know you don't belong there, win more games and your LP will increase more


----------



## Bobicon

17-7-8 as Jarvan IV in solo queue and lost the game. I even ended up getting a pentakill in the game as well.

I give up on solo queue.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon*
> 
> 17-7-8 as Jarvan IV in solo queue and lost the game. I even ended up getting a pentakill in the game as well.
> 
> I give up on solo queue.


Score doesn't matter

Did you push objectives? Did you help the team? You can go 50-0 and still lose. Just sayin


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Score doesn't matter
> 
> Did you push objectives? Did you help the team? You can go 50-0 and still lose. Just sayin


Still has something to say how much you're killing the enemy team. Sure, it doesn't matter in that way, but the gold/exp you deny someone by killing them is a sure indicator that they're doing something for their own team. Having a positive or negative score does have a lot to say about how you were doing in the game, especially if you lose with a positive, or lose with a negative score.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Score doesn't matter
> 
> Did you push objectives? Did you help the team? You can go 50-0 and still lose. Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> Still has something to say how much you're killing the enemy team. Sure, it doesn't matter in that way, but the gold/exp you deny someone by killing them is a sure indicator that they're doing something for their own team. Having a positive or negative score does have a lot to say about how you were doing in the game, especially if you lose with a positive, or lose with a negative score.
Click to expand...

Yeah true. It is SOME indicator of how well you're doing. But it score doesn't show (especially as a non-carry) that you helped your team. It doesn't show that you ganked on time, well, and saved your team-mates. It doesn't show how well you did to support others as jungle - other than yourself. Personally I much prefer the style of OddOne's support jungle, rather than trying to carry. Also as a jungle you shouldn't have to be asked to gank, or do objectives. You should always be in the right place at the right time, and that is actually quite hard to do - but very effective.


----------



## RedRay81

CRS Elementz has his own teir list too.

There once was a God Tirr list but they've nerfed jungle so much it's gone R.I.P God Tier

Kills don't matter if you have deaths. You have a roughly 2.4:1 Kills to death ratio mean you only did about twice as good as your apposing team. How much will that do compared to 6:1 you're are now 5 kills ahead instead of just 2-3


----------



## Narokuu

I have been instructed by my sponsors to put together a league of legends team.
This is a *serious* inquiry, and i have been given full control over this responsibility.
IF, you happened to be interested, this Form will most likely answer any of your questions,
please fill it out if you have any interest, any other issue please PM me, do *not* respond
here, i *will* ignore it.
I have 3 sponsors waiting to help a semi pro team get started, This is a real chance for some people that
want to make it. and im hoping that i get some good responses. Thanks everyone.


----------



## frickfrock999

I checked the document you listed and found this question to be a little weird...
Quote:


> How old are you? *


I'm curious as to why that's important. If you're trying to ensure maturity on the team, wouldn't a better question be "Are you 18 or older?"


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I checked the document you listed and found this question to be a little weird...
> I'm curious as to why that's important. If you're trying to ensure maturity on the team, wouldn't a better question be "Are you 18 or older?"


The reason i ask age, and not are you 18 or older, is because i have played with a few 13 and 14 year olds, who are more mature and responsible than 25 year olds that are married. It;s not age, its level of maturity, and what they can bring to the table. However, being under 18 does in fact limit, as to play in LoL on a pro team you MUST be 17 years old, no exceptions.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I checked the document you listed and found this question to be a little weird...
> I'm curious as to why that's important. If you're trying to ensure maturity on the team, wouldn't a better question be "Are you 18 or older?"


Believe the minimum age for the pro circuit is 17, while other tournaments may have no restriction. So your age could limit participation if you make the team.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> However, being under 18 does in fact limit, as to play in LoL on a pro team you MUST be 17 years old, no exceptions.


Alright, that's what I thought. Got my ages mixed up.








Carry on. Good luck.


----------



## mush332

I think hes pretty cool as far as ganks go. Hes got that long range leap that pops ppl up if theyre hit n it can make leap distances that no one else can make. He also has that slow. Hes got like no damage tho.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRay81*
> 
> Hey guys ill be streaming my Diamond Best 3 of 5 Games tonight LIVE!
> http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
> 
> Starting 11:00 EST
> 
> I have Finally reached diamond !


mentor me pls ='(
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I have been instructed by my sponsors to put together a league of legends team.
> This is a *serious* inquiry, and i have been given full control over this responsibility.
> IF, you happened to be interested, this Form will most likely answer any of your questions,
> please fill it out if you have any interest, any other issue please PM me, do *not* respond
> here, i *will* ignore it.
> I have 3 sponsors waiting to help a semi pro team get started, This is a real chance for some people that
> want to make it. and im hoping that i get some good responses. Thanks everyone.


I filled it out, I'm not ranked as a diamond player or anything haha, but I feel with the right working and practice I can be useful to the team.


----------



## Sikairus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I have been instructed by my sponsors to put together a league of legends team.
> This is a *serious* inquiry, and i have been given full control over this responsibility.
> IF, you happened to be interested, this Form will most likely answer any of your questions,
> please fill it out if you have any interest, any other issue please PM me, do *not* respond
> here, i *will* ignore it.
> I have 3 sponsors waiting to help a semi pro team get started, This is a real chance for some people that
> want to make it. and im hoping that i get some good responses. Thanks everyone.


Bronze V, hit me up yo.


----------



## Subut

Anyone getting problems with the game mostly the hud with sli or cf


----------



## Zackcy

If these Udyr buffs go through, I will spam top lane Udyr and hit plat no problem.


----------



## recluses

I play LoL a good amount in my free time ( High School Senior = Alot of Free time ). My main lane is top because I like solo'ing and that's where I first started at (Beginning of Season 2). My first ever champ I went from 1 - 30 has to be Kayle. she was my main for a very long time. The main champs that are in my "Master List" is Zed, Darius, Renekton, Vi, Vayne, Trist, and Vlad. These are the champs im in my prime at the moment lol. Trying to play this competitively but love to have fun some games. ( Go bravery ) Currently Bronze V Q_Q ( Beginning of Season 2 was Silver IV but then dropped...)

My IGN is : Recluses
Same as my OCN Username









Edit 1: I also stream! http://www.twitch.tv/Recluses


----------



## EpiDx

Hi all,

Just starting ranked my self. Usually play AD of WW/Yi/Tryn/Garen or Mid Karthus

IGN: Tenaciouzd

http:www.twitch.tv/tenaciouzd


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If these Udyr buffs go through, I will spam top lane Udyr and hit plat no problem.


oh? do tell


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> If these Udyr buffs go through, I will spam top lane Udyr and hit plat no problem.


Udyr so stronk. Nerf pls


----------



## TheBeast98

Hey everyone! I mainly play rumble, blitz, Alistair and Olaf


----------



## Sikairus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *recluses*
> 
> I play LoL a good amount in my free time ( High School Senior = Alot of Free time ). My main lane is top because I like solo'ing and that's where I first started at (Beginning of Season 2). My first ever champ I went from 1 - 30 has to be Kayle. she was my main for a very long time. The main champs that are in my "Master List" is Zed, Darius, Renekton, Vi, Vayne, Trist, and Vlad. These are the champs im in my prime at the moment lol. Trying to play this competitively but love to have fun some games. ( Go bravery ) Currently Bronze V Q_Q ( Beginning of Season 2 was Silver IV but then dropped...)
> 
> My IGN is : Recluses
> Same as my OCN Username
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: I also stream! http://www.twitch.tv/Recluses


What are your tips for playing Zed? I genuinely like him for his potential for making huge plays and also epic jukes and because he's tons of fun, not because he's currently fotm.


----------



## Snuggles720

Hey all,

Papi Snuggles is my game name. I have been playing a lot of ARAM lately, though I just broke into normal once again. As of now, I've played Wukong, Ashe and Blitzcrank. I believe in Season 2, 1380 was my top ELO and I was Silver.


----------



## beevuhs

Hey guys,

My summoner name is BlackJohnson. Been playing more often lately... Made my account forever ago and now I finally decided to finish getting it to 30. Around 26 now. I'm capable of playing any of the roles besides AD carry though. I usually run mid karth/kha zix/kayle, top irelia/kha zix/cho/jarvin, support taric, jungle udyr/skarner. Been focusing mostly on top or support play lately. I'm hitting that wall before 30 where all I pull in is people who don't know how to play though... The past five matches I've had to run jungler because the rest of the team swore we didn't need one, then trolled me the entire game when I played as one. Glad the community for the game is so positive...


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikairus*
> 
> What are your tips for playing Zed? I genuinely like him for his potential for making huge plays and also epic jukes and because he's tons of fun, not because he's currently fotm.


Build massive amounts of AD and focus the AD carry.









Also

Riven / wukong jungle is awesome.


----------



## Phaseus

Hello everyone. I am Phaseus, and I'm here to become your best friends.

I main Ahri and Nidalee mid lane, and I play Top or Support when needed. My spears win games, and I am in a pit of Bronze II. T^T


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Silver is full of trolls.

this guy Soraka mid, ask for a veigar to support (lulwut) and we lose the game ..

Then blame everyone in the room chat ..

yay!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Silver is full of trolls.
> 
> this guy Soraka mid, ask for a veigar to support (lulwut) and we lose the game ..
> 
> Then blame everyone in the room chat ..
> 
> yay!


Giant AOE 2,5 second stun with a low cooldown + poke. It could work. And Soraka mid works anyways.


----------



## manofaction

I am more or less a casual LoL player (although in some games I can become quite good) and I will normally play people like Teemo, Tryndamere, or whoever is the free people available.


----------



## Narokuu

IM bored, come make fun of me <3 www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Silver is full of trolls.
> 
> this guy Soraka mid, ask for a veigar to support (lulwut) and we lose the game ..
> 
> Then blame everyone in the room chat ..
> 
> yay!


this game has the most toxic player community ive ever seen. im just not going to play anymore find another game and save yourself the suffering


----------



## Alex132

Oh, btw, look out for these people:

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/29904359
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/23352731
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/35205807
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/29706710

all associates of the person who hacked my LoL account.


----------



## Ali67219

So happy o finally reached gold 1 today. Hope i csn get to plat soon


----------



## TinDaDragon

Loving every moment of this Draven free week. He's so strong.


----------



## r3d33m3r




----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Loving every moment of this Draven free week. He's so strong.


It's the league of Draven after all...


----------



## andyroo89

You guys are insane.

Playing this game over and over and not expecting trolls or broken champions.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> You guys are insane.
> 
> Playing this game over and over and not expecting trolls or broken champions.


Oh God, words cannot express how OP Blitzcrank and Katrina are.
Face them both in a lane and it's GG.


----------



## bkal117

I just feel like venting while I wait for Renders at work today. Does anyone else just have a helluva time in Solo Queue? Like I go 13/2 in most games, but my team still loses 45 to 22 or something. It's ridiculous. Then when I play on my Gold team we do fine and swell and most games are fine and usually losses are from dumb mistakes or just bad plays vs. other teams. Is Solo Queue broken? Is it what Hell really is? Or is it just me not working well with others I don't know?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Oh God, words cannot express how OP Blitzcrank and *Katrina* are.
> Face them both in a lane and it's GG.


New Orleans really knows how OP Katrina is.

Katarina isn't that bad depending on your team comp. If you're all grouped up it wil be trouble, but also gotta remember she's vulnerable in the middle of the action.
As for blitz just make sure you have minions in front of you so you don't get grabbed. You don't get grabbed you don't have much to worry about.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Oh God, words cannot express how OP Blitzcrank and Katrina are.
> Face them both in a lane and it's GG.


I cannot dodge a blitz hook for my life
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> I just feel like venting while I wait for Renders at work today. Does anyone else just have a helluva time in Solo Queue? Like I go 13/2 in most games, but my team still loses 45 to 22 or something. It's ridiculous. Then when I play on my Gold team we do fine and swell and most games are fine and usually losses are from dumb mistakes or just bad plays vs. other teams. Is Solo Queue broken? Is it what Hell really is? Or is it just me not working well with others I don't know?


If you're winning lane, go help the other lanes. It's a team game. The phrase "Win lane, lose game" is true because often time people don't help their teammates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> New Orleans really knows how OP Katrina is.


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> New Orleans really knows how OP Katrina is.


LOL this i like


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Loving every moment of this Draven free week. He's so strong.


A half competent Draven who can catch axes with an aggressive support will bully people so hard in lane it's amazing.
Just throw an axe at them if they try to get CS and wait until they're low enough to go for the kill.
The damage he gets from Q is great.


----------



## Fortunex

Vayne is so much fun, especially when you're in the groove and have a decent support.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Vayne is so much fun, especially when you're in the groove and have a decent support.


Her laning is some doodoo and is easily pooped on if you're against someone good. But nonetheless, she's a hypercarry.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I am so mad about the Sejuani rework.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> I am so mad about the Sejuani rework.


Why? I thought it was just a recolor


----------



## Lhino

Anyone wanna play ranked some time? Or just have a few games? Invite me: Lhino. Looking for good people to play ranked with. Let me know you are from OCN when you invite







.

Edit: Forgot to mention I play on EU West.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

So yesterday I got up to 32 points winning 4 in a row as Soraka.

Got like 6-7 points per win.

Loss 1, down to 0

what gives ???


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> So yesterday I got up to 32 points winning 4 in a row as Soraka.
> 
> Got like 6-7 points per win.
> 
> Loss 1, down to 0
> 
> what gives ???


If you keep up at that rate, you'll win more LP. Don't stress about it


----------



## General123

You gotta love AP yi

(Im ZergRioy)


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You gotta love AP yi
> 
> (Im ZergRioy)


Frozen Mallet Karma. GG


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Frozen Mallet Karma. GG


Yeah she was horrible. Luckily I got put up against her mid


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You gotta love AP yi
> 
> (Im ZergRioy)
> 
> 
> 
> Frozen Mallet Karma. GG
Click to expand...

Frozen Mallet. Best AP item.


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81


----------



## Fishballs

Hey guys, Ive been playing as well off and on for a long time, I am a die-hard Hiemerdinger Fan, just a a blast to play him add me Fishballs. I try and play at least 1 game a day minimum!


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> this game has the most toxic player community ive ever seen. im just not going to play anymore find another game and save yourself the suffering


Yeah, I still play with my team, but I'm becoming super weary of solo queue. I almost resfuse to play it now, why get mad and stressed when I want to just relax and competitively play some games. Glad I have Bioshock Infinite to keep my busy for a bit.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Yeah, I still play with my team, but I'm becoming super weary of solo queue. I almost resfuse to play it now, why get mad and stressed when I want to just relax and competitively play some games. Glad I have Bioshock Infinite to keep my busy for a bit.


Bio shock is so good. Ive been playing tera and DMC and bioshock to ease away from league. I cant stand playing it anymore


----------



## Avelict

In game summoner name is Denerium. Looking for someone to start running Ranked Duo queues with to crawl out of Bronze and improve in general. Please have a sense of humor, lol.


----------



## Avelict

Accidental double post, damn iPhone...


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Bio shock is so good. Ive been playing tera and DMC and bioshock to ease away from league. I cant stand playing it anymore


Good, I feel like my time is better spent where else. DMC is on my list after Bioshock. How is Tera? I'm kind of in the mood for a new MMO, but it's spring so I'd rather be out on my bike or porch drinking. haha maybe in the Fall I'll pick it up.


----------



## theturbofd

I seriously don't understand why I'm silver and I'm constantly getting matched up with all bronze on my team. I even got matched up against a gold a couple of games ago. Why can't riot just have silver fight silver etc? I went from Silver III to Silver V in just a couple of days due to AFKs, the usual mid or I feed, and the people who are constantly fighting over the dumbest crap. Solo que makes me so sad :/


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Good, I feel like my time is better spent where else. DMC is on my list after Bioshock. How is Tera? I'm kind of in the mood for a new MMO, but it's spring so I'd rather be out on my bike or porch drinking. haha maybe in the Fall I'll pick it up.


tera is amazing. after WOW went bad ive tried many MMO's after and tera is by far the best. it took all the best aspects of most MMO's. i highly reccomend it. i have a guild on the server lake of tears if you are interested in playing


----------



## Iislsdum

I'm Silver V, and have something like a 40% win rate. I play mostly Bronze III players, but can't drop from silver to bronze. MMR (hidden Elo) determines matchmaking (hence MatchMaking Rating), not your league.

While I'm typing: I've recently realized that I'm terrible at teamfights. Does anyone have a good way to practice? I'm thinking about starting to play more ARAMs. I'd also like to watch some of my replays at a slower speed, but I can't with the current state of LoLReplay. I'm hoping they get around to implementing the replays and ARAM queues on live soon!


----------



## discipline

ARAM is pretty good at training your eyes for teamfights since its nothing but teamfights lol. I think it helped me a bit


----------



## TinDaDragon

4th time at promotion for Silver 1

Please please please please please


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> I'm Silver V, and have something like a 40% win rate. I play mostly Bronze III players, but can't drop from silver to bronze. MMR (hidden Elo) determines matchmaking (hence MatchMaking Rating), not your league.
> 
> While I'm typing: I've recently realized that I'm terrible at teamfights. Does anyone have a good way to practice? I'm thinking about starting to play more ARAMs. I'd also like to watch some of my replays at a slower speed, but I can't with the current state of LoLReplay. I'm hoping they get around to implementing the replays and ARAM queues on live soon!


Only way to practice is to play. What roles do u mostly play btw??


----------



## andyroo89

Its been a while. <3 curly redheads


----------



## OkanG

The girls AND the shirts =


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> tera is amazing. after WOW went bad ive tried many MMO's after and tera is by far the best. it took all the best aspects of most MMO's. i highly reccomend it. i have a guild on the server lake of tears if you are interested in playing


Yeah, PM met the info for it, I may pick it up later this week when it gets cold out. haha
But I'll probably just end up practicing with my LoL team and trying to finish Bioshock.


----------



## rogueblade

I took my 7 tries to get through my promotion series to get from Silver V to Silver IV.
Then I won 1 of about 6 games in Silver IV and got put back into Silver V.
I'm never duo queuing with people higher than me again.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Only way to practice is to play. What roles do u mostly play btw??


I like to fill whatever the team needs, which winds up being support most of the time, especially in ranked.


----------



## chargerz919

Anyone interested in playing some bronze ranked? I'm tired of carrying then getting trolled.


----------



## nismoskyline

Hi, i am platinum 3 in series of platinum 2! my league name is senji zuppashi and i am making a team so if you are at that level feel free to add me so i can see if you have what it takes to be on my team


----------



## bkal117

@chargerz
Yeah, get at me! Summoner name: bkal117


----------



## TinDaDragon

1st win for my d1 promotion.

Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself


----------



## akaNaga

Just found out this thread! I play too!!!! Summ name is: aka Naga

Mainly going jungle with pretty much any champ you can think of







!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Anyone interested in playing some bronze ranked? I'm tired of carrying then getting trolled.


I'd be happy to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chargerz919

I probably should have mentioned my Summoner name is Bedim.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Vi is my favorite champion







People say she is OP but no! She is not! she can get countered so easy


----------



## TinDaDragon

Finally Division 1 again. Thank da lawd!!


----------



## beezkneez

o jesus what happend to sej?


----------



## Alex132

Gone through 8 qualifiers to get to bronze 1.
This is getting stupid.

I always get trolled so hard as SOON as I enter qualifiers :I


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Reading about people getting 0 LP after winning a game makes me want to puke.

So much for the rewarding system...


----------



## NJsFinest24

Hey everyone. I never knew there was a LOL thread on here. It kind of just made my day lol. My IGN is NJsFinest24, I play on NA servers. I am currently in Bronze 2, was very close to going to Silver but trolls and bad teammates have dropped me down. Im always looking for duo partners. I play alot of adc, but I can jungle and top if needed. Feel free to add if you guys ever want to duo. I am part of a clan and we have our own teamspeak so it helps with communicating while in game. I look forward to joining you guys in game.


----------



## Alex132

Yay into bronze 1, and close to silver


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81

Streaming solo que for most the day!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Reading about people getting 0 LP after winning a game makes me want to puke.
> 
> So much for the rewarding system...


Voyboy once got -5 LP for winning on stream, lol. Beat that


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Voyboy once got -5 LP for winning on stream, lol. Beat that


I'm pretty sure it's a visual bug


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a visual bug


Seemed like more than that. I think I remember him also stating that he actually did lose it, looking at his amount on LP through different sources. It was on Reddit a couple of times too.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Reading about people getting 0 LP after winning a game makes me want to puke.
> 
> So much for the rewarding system...
> 
> 
> 
> Voyboy once got -5 LP for winning on stream, lol. Beat that
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Voyboy once got -5 LP for winning on stream, lol. Beat that
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a visual bug
Click to expand...

this, it was the latency of the servers. So it was showing a loss of 5LP for the previous game he lost, the LP updates were basically delayed by 1 game.

Also:


















And I almost burned my house down :C
Set the oven-timer to like an 1:40 instead of just 40 QQ


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> this, it was the latency of the servers. So it was showing a loss of 5LP for the previous game he lost, the LP updates were basically delayed by 1 game.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I almost burned my house down :C
> Set the oven-timer to like an 1:40 instead of just 40 QQ


lose a promotion match? burn down the house. lol

on a second note, y'all that play malzahar well. i've benn maxing E>Q>W and taking R at each available, maxing W last. also been rushing rabadons, starting with 1 dorans. i follow with sorc boots unless opponent takes magic resist then taking sorc boots first for magic pen. for burst i open w/ Q>E>W>R. the W doesnt seem to hit hard so is it even worth the cast time?only like 5 games or so played with him so far.


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yay into bronze 1, and close to silver


Welcome to False Hope and Empty Promises, got to Gold in S2 and now I'm stuck in bronze 2, the trolls.
Get a team, you'll be happier.


----------



## Snuggles720

I'm having I've always had a difficult time with normal teammates, would ranked be better to regain my bearings; rather, would ranked be a better place to practice and get better as opposed to normal?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> I'm having I've always had a difficult time with normal teammates, would ranked be better to regain my bearings; rather, would ranked be a better place to practice and get better as opposed to normal?


If it's a new champ you're trying, do normals. Otherwise, if you're just trying to get better, do ranked.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> I'm having I've always had a difficult time with normal teammates, would ranked be better to regain my bearings; rather, would ranked be a better place to practice and get better as opposed to normal?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a new champ you're trying, do normals. Otherwise, if you're just trying to get better, do ranked.
Click to expand...

^ this

also I am not sure whether I should play top or support for my promo into silver D:

My best role is support, but I am also very good at top (generally better than most at Bronze I).


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ^ this
> 
> also I am not sure whether I should play top or support for my promo into silver D:
> 
> My best role is support, but I am also very good at top *(generally better than most at Bronze I)*.


Prove it to yourself and win the promo playing top.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ^ this
> 
> also I am not sure whether I should play top or support for my promo into silver D:
> 
> My best role is support, but I am also very good at top *(generally better than most at Bronze I)*.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it to yourself and win the promo playing top.
Click to expand...

It is what I am going to try and achieve! Hopefully









Also got a new wallpaper! Shadow Isles are so awesome:









(6000x2850)


----------



## ktester

playing lol right now
i like to play as master yi and nasus


----------



## iRollSwishas

hi everyone! just filled out the form. feel free to add me: iRollSwishas on NA. I used to main Evelynn mid and Jax top, but started branching out since to every role but support. I've come to realize that I have the most fun jungling! Currently switching back and forth between Kha'zix and Eve in the jungle. Hit me up if you need a jung for premade!


----------



## vnaut

IGN: LetFireFall

I played the last week and a half of season 2 and hit 1560 and rising before it ended, currently Silver 1 (with no motivation to play ranked) Season 3.

I consider myself above average and am regularly paired with golds/platinums in normal games (apparently, there's normal matches are matched by Elo as well, though it's hidden). I do have a few friends who play but not particularly at my skill level, if anybody gold wants to duo queue, add me. =D


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> IGN: LetFireFall
> 
> I played the last week and a half of season 2 and hit 1560 and rising before it ended, currently Silver 1 (with no motivation to play ranked) Season 3.
> 
> I consider myself above average and am regularly paired with golds/platinums in normal games (apparently, there's normal matches are matched by Elo as well, though it's hidden). I do have a few friends who play but not particularly at my skill level, if anybody gold wants to duo queue, add me. =D


I would, I was around there too last season but dropped to Silv 1 at the end of S2. I'm just having solo hell this season. :/


----------



## frickfrock999

So I just hit level 18 and now things are getting ridiculous.
These two champions named Darius and Teemo are the most overpowered and unbalanced creatures I've ever seen.

They both wiped out our entire team. In 3 separate games.
Over and over.

Can't wait till they get nerfed next month...


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I just hit level 18 and now things are getting ridiculous.
> These two champions named Darius and Teemo are the most overpowered and unbalanced creatures I've ever seen.
> 
> They both wiped out our entire team. In 3 separate games.
> Over and over.
> 
> Can't wait till they get nerfed next month...


I also thought those two exact champs were unbelievably op when I first started haha but dont worry, you'll come to fear garens more than Dariuses soon enough









BTW Darius's ult mechanics were nerfed about two patches ago!


----------



## Narokuu

www.twitch.tv/narokuu 5 pushups per death, playing most of the night, giving away an iPod touch if i get 100 viewers!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I just hit level 18 and now things are getting ridiculous.
> These two champions named Darius and Teemo are the most overpowered and unbalanced creatures I've ever seen.
> 
> They both wiped out our entire team. In 3 separate games.
> Over and over.
> 
> Can't wait till they get nerfed next month...


Teemo is the biggest troll in the game. The running joke is he's overpowered because he has an always on global taunt (everyone always wants to kill him above more important targets). Everyone goes through the phase where teemo is insane, but wait until you see a good Kha'zix, Akali, or Singed or a good Volibear/Zac/Thresh/Blitzcrank/Nocturne with a team that reacts faster than molasses. The trick with teemo is to pick someone with a gap closer. Against someone like Singed or Nasus where you don't want to harass but just farm in top, Teemo will slaughter you. A champ like Akali or Elise will shred Teemo though, and if he gets shut out early his late game is terrible, similarly with singed if you can avoid giving up a kill pre-6.

With Darius, don't try to fight him in lane unless you're far ahead. His kit is designed to snowball off 1v1s, so not letting him get started is everything. He drops off huge once you're into the experienced 30s where he won't get many kills before teamfights, and then in teamfights his ult is hard to time without farm.

The game is balanced around the ranked meta, so at the lower levels inexperience can cause a lot of problems. The pre-6 snowballers are the biggest problem as people don't choose their starting items to counter their lane (ie against teemo, stack pots early rather than something like Doran's).

Hmm, after typing this I'm going to play some Teemo tonight.


----------



## StockDC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I just hit level 18 and now things are getting ridiculous.
> These two champions named Darius and Teemo are the most overpowered and unbalanced creatures I've ever seen.
> 
> They both wiped out our entire team. In 3 separate games.
> Over and over.
> 
> Can't wait till they get nerfed next month...


As someone else already mentioned, Garen is going to be your worst nightmare.

If Teemo is giving you a hard time, learn to play Pantheon. Teemo stands absolutely no chance against him.

Kayle is very good against Darius since you can kite him and use your ult to prevent his. However, she's a little harder to use.

Good luck!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> As someone else already mentioned, Garen is going to be your worst nightmare.
> 
> If Teemo is giving you a hard time, learn to play Pantheon. Teemo stands absolutely no chance against him.
> 
> Kayle is very good against Darius since you can kite him and use your ult to prevent his. However, she's a little harder to use.
> 
> Good luck!


I disagree about learning Pantheon. His meta presence is non-existent so you'd basically be learning one champ to get through 4-5 levels and his kit doesn't translate well to anyone else. Someone like Elise, Rumble, Jayce or Akali would be a better long-term champion.

Also, if you start with health pots and Teemo doesn't, if you're on an AD champ, force a level 1 trade with him, since his poison refreshes rather than stacks, he's not good in trades without q and e to avoid damage. I've gotten FB on Teemo a couple times when they were foolish enough to try to fight my Kayle at level 1 (I don't care who you are, don't fight Kayle level 1).


----------



## iRollSwishas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I disagree about learning Pantheon. His meta presence is non-existent so you'd basically be learning one champ to get through 4-5 levels and his kit doesn't translate well to anyone else. Someone like Elise, Rumble, Jayce or Akali would be a better long-term champion.
> 
> Also, if you start with health pots and Teemo doesn't, if you're on an AD champ, force a level 1 trade with him, since his poison refreshes rather than stacks, he's not good in trades without q and e to avoid damage. I've gotten FB on Teemo a couple times when they were foolish enough to try to fight my Kayle at level 1 (I don't care who you are, don't fight Kayle level 1).


I agree, Pantheon arguably has the worst scaling in the game and falls off hard after mid game. hes strong as hell early though


----------



## Fortunex

Streaming some Leegs, Gold IV atm

http://www.twitch.tv/xfortune


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So I just hit level 18 and now things are getting ridiculous.
> These two champions named Darius and Teemo are the most overpowered and unbalanced creatures I've ever seen.
> 
> They both wiped out our entire team. In 3 separate games.
> Over and over.
> 
> Can't wait till they get nerfed next month...


Darius is really not overpowered at all, if anything he borderlines underpowered. The nerfs on his ulti mean he will almost always die from counter ganks, or if you want to be aggressive after he has used it. Darius has no escapes, and now can't be aggro on the jungle if he comes into lane after he has used his ulti. Also he's fairly weak before lvl6.


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
Now Streaming again


----------



## Alex132

On my 3rd promo to silver now =_=

So dumb,

Get into promo
Win 2 in a row
Lose 3 in a row
Repeat


----------



## roninmedia

Ziggs + Pool Party Ziggs
vs
Nautilus + Astronautilus

I do not own either of these champions but with the upcoming RP changes for skins and their respective skins going on sale tomorrow, I am looking to pick up one of these two champions with IP and buy the corresponding skin.

Who is Better in Their Respective Roles: Nautilus or Ziggs

I pretty much have played support or jungler when I play as a draft with my friends pre-made 5v5. But when I do get the chance to go mid in a favorable matchup, I will pick Lux.

However in my matches with my friends, I have seen Ziggs picked once vs Swain and I have yet to seen Nautilus picked in those 5v5 games. But according to lolking, Nautilus is more popular of a pick than Ziggs. Is Ziggs farther down the list of viable AP mids or is Nautilus further down the list of viable junglers/supports.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Ziggs + Pool Party Ziggs
> vs
> Nautilus + Astronautilus
> 
> I do not own either of these champions but with the upcoming RP changes for skins and their respective skins going on sale tomorrow, I am looking to pick up one of these two champions with IP and buy the corresponding skin.
> 
> Who is Better in Their Respective Roles: Nautilus or Ziggs
> 
> I pretty much have played support or jungler when I play as a draft with my friends pre-made 5v5. But when I do get the chance to go mid in a favorable matchup, I will pick Lux.
> 
> However in my matches with my friends, I have seen Ziggs picked once vs Swain and I have yet to seen Nautilus picked in those 5v5 games. But according to lolking, Nautilus is more popular of a pick than Ziggs. Is Ziggs farther down the list of viable AP mids or is Nautilus further down the list of viable junglers/supports.


Personally I don't like Nautilius but I don't like his kit he's just not my type(one of my types) of champ.

So yeah anyways, hello everyone I'm joining the club. I started LoL November 1st but lost most of that month due to College finals and having to drive out to the boonies for Thanksgiving.

My favorite champs are

AD Carry: Vayne, Miss Fortune, Sivir (recently if I get paired against Caitlyn ranked), Draven, Tristana and occasionally Caitlyn

Solo Top: Jax used to be my go to solo top (haven't played him a while, Nidalee, Irelia, Dr. Mundo, with the occasional Singed or Teemo mixed in.

Mid: Lux, Syndra, Ziggs, Fizz, Nidalee and Twisted Fate, I might be using Swain more soon.

Support: Thresh, Nami, Janna, been trying to get into the Leona groove lately.

Jungler: Hecarim!!!!!, Vi, Xin Zhao sometimes and I might be buying Lee Sin soon.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> On my 3rd promo to silver now =_=
> 
> So dumb,
> 
> Get into promo
> Win 2 in a row
> Lose 3 in a row
> Repeat


On 5th promo to silver now :I


----------



## Chunin

I just recently started playing ranked again because my "Elo" started dropping on its own due to inactivity and i went from Silver IV to Gold II in under two weeks. Been on a winning streak pretty much for the entire duration since ive started playing... Guess i finally got lucky for once.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I just recently started playing ranked again because my "Elo" started dropping on its own due to inactivity and i went from Silver IV to Gold II in under two weeks. Been on a winning streak pretty much for the entire duration since ive started playing... Guess i finally got lucky for once.


Time doesn't impact your Elo/MMR anymore. Only your league. A diamond level player that decays down to silver for not playing for 3+ months is still going to play diamond players when they get back.


----------



## Chunin

But that was my default league after they came up with the idea. I was gold tier season 2 but after they introduced the league system i was put in the silver IV. I lost a few games from the get go which pissed me off and i thats when i stopped playing ranked for a while. Picked it up again but was having problems getting anywhere so stopped again and thats when my points started dropping.


----------



## Chunin

Fnatic vs EG - sOAZ 7/0/12 on top Nunu. GG.


----------



## roninmedia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Fnatic vs EG - sOAZ 7/0/12 on top Nunu. GG.


I keep going to the European LCS site and I'm not seeing the current stream...









I'm sure it's the correct time.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> But that was my default league after they came up with the idea. I was gold tier season 2 but after they introduced the league system i was put in the silver IV. I lost a few games from the get go which pissed me off and i thats when i stopped playing ranked for a while. Picked it up again but was having problems getting anywhere so stopped again and thats when my points started dropping.


Gold Season 2 != Gold Season 1 != Gold Season 3. Different metas, different skillsets rewarded, different percentages at each tier.

Your points may drop and you can drop divisions and even tiers. However, if your MMR(Elo's new name) matched where you were, when you start playing again you can quickly get back up because your MMR vs your league positioning decides on your reward/penalties for wins and losses. The system will match you against similar MMRs, so if your MMR is equal to that of a gold player but your actual league position has you in Silver 4, you will get larger LP rewards for victories and smaller LP penalties for defeats (the background MMR/ELO functions independent of everything else).

However, being placed in Silver 4 was a result of your placement MMR being that of Silver 4. Season 3 placement matches were weighted heavier than previous season ranks. Since MMR functions independent of the league system, it can still benefit greatly from win streaks and MMR can advance far faster than your league position can (especially because of promotion series), with low games played MMR is especially volatile, so while a win streak can get your LP gains very high, a few losses can negate a large portion of your win streak, bringing your MMR close to your league position.

When your MMR is higher than your position, LP gains are larger and LP losses are smaller. When your MMR is lower, the reverse is true. How much larger/smaller is dependent on how much higher/lower your MMR is. Your MMR is adjusted for a win/loss before your LP is granted, so if going into the match your MMR perfectly reflects your position, after the match your MMR will have changed before your LP moves your towards where the system thinks you should be. Once you get into the 75-100 games played range unless your W/L is higher than ~65%, your MMR gets pretty stable and there's a lot of inertia before it'll start moving either direction quickly. If you win all of your first 75 games, your ELO will have gotten into the challenger range and you'll probably be in diamond 1-2. However, a single loss could normalize your MMR and a 5-7 loss streak could drop you down to the bottom of Diamond 5 (with the league system stopping you there) and a 10-win streak might have your MMR drop into the gold ~3 range and you'd have to work very hard (2-5LP per win, -30 per loss) to try to advance back up until (if) your MMR recovers back into the diamond range. If it doesn't, you'd have to wait it out and let it drop you into the platinum range to be able to actually have league movement again, but you'd still drop extremely fast and a 50% win rate after those first 85 games (and letting yourself drop to platinum after bottoming out in diamond) might normalize your LP and MMR around platinum 2. In contrast, a 50% win rate for your first 85 games might get you to Silver 3, but a 75 game win streak might only get you to platinum 2-3 and a 10 game losing streak might only drop you to platinum 4-5 in both MMR and LP. An unlimited player count with everyone playing 100+ games would see all but the top and bottom ~1% move towards 50% win rate if matchmaking was able to function in an ideal world. Since it can't function in an ideal world, you end up with games you're _expected_ to win or _expected_ to lose and your rewards/penalties for your ELO are reflected by whether or not you did what the system expected.

TL;DR Elo still drives ranked games, the league system was put in place so that people aren't so upset being stuck in the bronze/silver range and the league system is just a delayed reflection of the volatility of low games played Elo.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I keep going to the European LCS site and I'm not seeing the current stream...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's the correct time.


Todays last game finished like an hour ago so you are not really accurate with your info on the time... Like 7 hours off


----------



## Chunin

So far ive played 125 ranked games and my win ratio now is at 61.6%. As youve mentioned the placent matches played a great deal this season and since my early games went so badly i was placed much lower than expected which is probably why when i finally got around to playing for real i climbed up so quickly. Ive jumped from Gold IV straight to Gold II after playing 4 games there and then the 2 that you have to win to advance.

Thanks for an elaborated response.


----------



## dafuzzbudd

Hey guys, Nightopian here. Hoping to meet up with some chill League players. I just started ranked and am currently Bronze lvl 3, but am headed up the ranks.

I main jungle. I love to play Udyr, Naut, Fiddle, and Mundo.

Gonna head into the League chat and hope to start up a game, catcha there!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Nunu top incoming

Prepare your anus ranked!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Nunu top incoming
> 
> Prepare your anus ranked!


I still don't uinderstand if this is a skin for nunu or new splash art, too hard to tell.

http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/1653-new-skins-for-volibear-anivia-shyvana-nunu-sejuani-lissandra.xhtml


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I still don't uinderstand if this is a skin for nunu or new splash art, too hard to tell.
> 
> http://leaguecraft.com/discussions/1653-new-skins-for-volibear-anivia-shyvana-nunu-sejuani-lissandra.xhtml


It's just a splash upgrade. Also, the new Anivia skin is amazing:


----------



## Alex132

Finally!


----------



## dipanzan

The new Anivia skin is amazing. O_O

I'm still afraid to play ranked with just two rune pages, never seem to get the position I'd like to play.


----------



## Chunin

Ugh... Ive got 12 rune pages, got myself 6 last time they sold 2 for 1 bundle ^^


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Finally!


Congrats.







I hope someday I'll have a silver ribbon too.^^


----------



## TinDaDragon

I play ranked with only 2 rune pages. Standard AD and AP.

Silver 1 atm. When asked to play support, I just go with the AP page. Rarely happen though since I'm always 1st/2nd pick.


----------



## G2O415

Hey fellow summoners, my IGN is OG Ghost Reaper. Currently in Silver V Division, and do not have a favorite set of champions. But just to name a few champions I commonly use are: Lee Sin, Kassadin, Ezreal, Graves, Gangplank, Nidalee and much, much more. I usually just fill in roles, which mostly ends up being support which I'm not too fond of nor good at but I still take it to improve. Shot me a game invite/friend request if you wish to play!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G2O415*
> 
> Hey fellow summoners, my IGN is OG Ghost Reaper. Currently in Silver V Division, and do not have a favorite set of champions. But just to name a few champions I commonly use are: Lee Sin, Kassadin, Ezreal, Graves, Gangplank, Nidalee and much, much more. I usually just fill in roles, which mostly ends up being support which I'm not too fond of nor good at but I still take it to improve. Shot me a game invite/friend request if you wish to play!


Region?


----------



## Chunin

Most of the people seem to be from NA region here. At least none of the nicks posted here was found on my EUNE account. >.>


----------



## Alex132

Set my sights on Gold now!

Why is this so much harder to rank up compared to SC2 >->?


----------



## GekzOverlord

The best thing i'll ever be apart of regarding LoL (unless I somehow learn to not suck)


----------



## andyroo89

Ya.... cya been playing dota 2.....


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Set my sights on Gold now!
> 
> Why is this so much harder to rank up compared to SC2 >->?


I thought SC2 was supposed to be harder


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Set my sights on Gold now!
> 
> Why is this so much harder to rank up compared to SC2 >->?


I frankly find it easier with how winning games rewards you more "LP" than the amount of LP lost from losing a game, and they at the very least attempt to pair you with people of your same skill level now.

Technically speaking, all you have to do is win 5 games in a row to qualify for the promotion. Of course, this rarely ever happens, but if you're anywhere near "deserving' of a promotion, getting from 0 to 100 LP in your division should take 7-10 games.

I like these divisions and such more than just a number. Rewarding you more frequently for smaller things and such. It feels good.


----------



## iRollSwishas

AstroNautilus is available again and on sale!! Just bought it haha best skin ever







and with his recent buff his win rate has been great


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Woah in other news, anyone see this?

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/04/disabled-gamer-gets-a-rare-league-of-legends-kill-without-using-hands/

Have to say, way to go


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> I frankly find it easier with how winning games rewards you more "LP" than the amount of LP lost from losing a game, and they at the very least attempt to pair you with people of your same skill level now.
> 
> Technically speaking, all you have to do is win 5 games in a row to qualify for the promotion. Of course, this rarely ever happens, but if you're anywhere near "deserving' of a promotion, getting from 0 to 100 LP in your division should take 7-10 games.
> 
> I like these divisions and such more than just a number. Rewarding you more frequently for smaller things and such. It feels good.


Eh. You can outpace your MMR and lose more per loss than you gain from wins. It's from people going on a lucky winning streak and getting carried a few divisions too high, getting to the next tier, and then that winning streak ends and they're just outclassed so they just get glued to the bottom of division 5 of whatever tier.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Woah in other news, anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/04/disabled-gamer-gets-a-rare-league-of-legends-kill-without-using-hands/
> 
> Have to say, way to go


Yea, saw that posted on reddit few days ago... Props to the guy. It just shows how much games like this mean to people who have problems interacting with others in real life.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Set my sights on Gold now!
> 
> Why is this so much harder to rank up compared to SC2 >->?


Because your rank has little to do with your MMR and you have teammates that have a huge impact on the game, so even if you improve rather quickly, it will take a while for those gains to translate to an increase in rank.

I think the league system is dumb, wish they'd put it back to using visible Elo.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Any HD 7950 users here, what are your avg. fps?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Woah in other news, anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/04/disabled-gamer-gets-a-rare-league-of-legends-kill-without-using-hands/
> 
> Have to say, way to go


It was on reddit. Dude has my respect.


----------



## Chunin

You should be looking at above 100 FPS with that card.


----------



## Midgethulk

I get 220FPS on a GTX 560 Ti so it should be more then 100FPS for sure.


----------



## Chunin

Depends on your settings. I get 140 FPS with everything maxed out at 1680x1050 resolution.


----------



## iRollSwishas

I get 120+ with everything on very high w/ shadows at max resolution on a GTX650 + i5-3570k, but only with vsync off; I usually keep vsync on and stabilized at 60 fps. There is no point running anything at a higher fps than your monitor's refresh rate.


----------



## Alex132

Vsync off, all maxed at 1080p I get 450-500 fps.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Vsync off, all maxed at 1080p I get 450-500 fps.


Yeah. I really doubt that. All maxed out with my 670 heavily overclocked I stay at ~120 all game, no vsync. I doubt a card almost twice as fast would render 4x more fps.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah. I really doubt that. All maxed out with my 670 heavily overclocked I stay at ~120 all game, no vsync. I doubt a card almost twice as fast would render 4x more fps.


You probably have the frame cap on the "High Framerate" setting. Locks it to ~120FPS. If I take off the cap I get 200-250 FPS on my 660 Ti.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Set my sights on Gold now!
> 
> Why is this so much harder to rank up compared to SC2 >->?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought SC2 was supposed to be harder
Click to expand...

Got into upper diamond quiet easily with SC2, now it's a struggle to get into silver / gold with LoL


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got into upper diamond quiet easily with SC2, now it's a struggle to get into silver / gold with LoL


Isn't SC2 a more individual skill based game? Never played the SC series before so idk


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got into upper diamond quiet easily with SC2, now it's a struggle to get into silver / gold with LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't SC2 a more individual skill based game? Never played the SC series before so idk
Click to expand...

Yep, 1v1's.

Also lost about 20 games in a row now, I can win lane easily but then my team goes full ******.

I mean like 0/10 J4 with only black cleaver. Or raging at everyone for no reason while collectively going 3/22.

And yes I was roaming a hella lot, pinging when not to engage (they still did, and died) and even tried to tell J4 that he should build tank


----------



## Chunin

Know something about that. I let one guy go top today, im all nice, go ahead dude. Needless to say he goes 2/11. Next game i get Zed who trolls and feeds enemy Ahri mid 12/0. He bought Lichbane as first item on Zed...


----------



## Alex132

Eugh even when I get 24 kills on tristana and can pop their LB and Vayne before they even get in a fight, our team still lost >_>

Akali wanted to try 1v3, she died. Then Ahri went to save her. She died. And then J4 and Sona got caught out trying to save them.

Sometimes I wish you could do more than ping fall back, and shout "NO ITS A TRAP"


----------



## oomalikoo

I got banned from twitch. How do i dispute this?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I got banned from twitch. How do i dispute this?


Don't stand up when you claim to be wheelchair bound?







I believe most twitch bans are only 24 hours and are undisputable. For longer lengths of time I don't know that they'd even hear your dispute anyways.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I got banned from twitch. How do i dispute this?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stand up when you claim to be wheelchair bound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most twitch bans are only 24 hours and are undisputable. For longer lengths of time I don't know that they'd even hear your dispute anyways.
Click to expand...

LOL

also: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/26640210#history The sad sea of red


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Don't stand up when you claim to be wheelchair bound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most twitch bans are only 24 hours and are undisputable. For longer lengths of time I don't know that they'd even hear your dispute anyways.


Wheelchair? This is a permanent ban man i can't even watch streams ***


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> LOL
> 
> also: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/26640210#history The sad sea of red


Some advice for you: don't go 6 dps items on Tristana, or anybody for that matter.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Wheelchair? This is a permanent ban man i can't even watch streams ***


The heck did you do?

Also, wheelchair comment was about a lol streamer that made $20k off donations and was streaming as a "disabled gamer". Stream was still going when he stood up to grab something his cat knocked over








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Some advice for you: don't go 6 dps items on Tristana, or anybody for that matter.


Only mistake his trist build had was BT over BotRK... He had a GA.

Only problems I saw were tear on Singed (only get it if you're ahead and already have a FH), and overall low minion counts. Aim for 10 cs/minute on a top laner, adc, or mid.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> The heck did you do?
> 
> Also, wheelchair comment was about a lol streamer that made $20k off donations and was streaming as a "disabled gamer". Stream was still going when he stood up to grab something his cat knocked over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only mistake his trist build had was BT over BotRK... He had a GA.
> 
> Only problems I saw were tear on Singed (only get it if you're ahead and already have a FH), and overall low minion counts. Aim for 10 cs/minute on a top laner, adc, or mid.


I think it was when someone was trolling me and telling me to show tits (cause i'm a fat disgusting pig) so i put a generic porn site link and i got banned 5 minutes later. I didn't even know that was banable.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> I think it was when someone was trolling me and telling me to show tits (cause i'm a fat disgusting pig) so i put a generic porn site link and i got banned 5 minutes later. I didn't even know that was banable.


Yeah, you're done.

Incognito mode or delete cookies to watch streams? I don't know how deep their bans go. If it's IP level, just unplug your router for an hour or so and then plug it back in.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> LOL
> 
> also: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/26640210#history The sad sea of red
> 
> 
> 
> Some advice for you: don't go 6 dps items on Tristana, or anybody for that matter.
Click to expand...

I like Chaox's idea of replacing boot's with Zephyr, also don't need that much MS late game with tristana. And GA was applicable their instead of warmogs because of their LB instant killing anything that wasn't baron.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Wheelchair? This is a permanent ban man i can't even watch streams ***
> 
> 
> 
> The heck did you do?
> 
> Also, wheelchair comment was about a lol streamer that made $20k off donations and was streaming as a "disabled gamer". Stream was still going when he stood up to grab something his cat knocked over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Some advice for you: don't go 6 dps items on Tristana, or anybody for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only mistake his trist build had was BT over BotRK... He had a GA.
> 
> Only problems I saw were tear on Singed (only get it if you're ahead and already have a FH), and overall low minion counts. Aim for 10 cs/minute on a top laner, adc, or mid.
Click to expand...

Tear not good on Singed? Seen Dyrus go tear almost always now, but to be honest I really hate the S3 nerfs to Singed. He has gone from one of my main tops to basically never used unless I am bored.
And at silver/bronze, it's hard to get 10cs/m forever because of how often I have to roam to help other lanes :c Or we just don't have vision / possession of lanes in which to farm. But I know my farming has fallen off a lot, I used to miss only 1 or so CS per minute at most, now I am just missing too many









I need to get back to my main champions I guess.

also all of my laughter:


----------



## Eviscerated

Just found out there is a club, my IGN is Feeds with Jax (NA)


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I like Chaox's idea of replacing boot's with Zephyr, also don't need that much MS late game with tristana. And GA was applicable their instead of warmogs because of their LB instant killing anything that wasn't baron.
> Tear not good on Singed? Seen Dyrus go tear almost always now, but to be honest I really hate the S3 nerfs to Singed. He has gone from one of my main tops to basically never used unless I am bored.
> And at silver/bronze, it's hard to get 10cs/m forever because of how often I have to roam to help other lanes :c Or we just don't have vision / possession of lanes in which to farm. But I know my farming has fallen off a lot, I used to miss only 1 or so CS per minute at most, now I am just missing too many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get back to my main champions I guess.


It's not that tear isn't good, it's that most solo-q teams rely on a bruiser top lane, and something like an earlier Rylai's or a FH will do more for your team. He can fill a tear faster than anyone, so unless your mid is AD, it's probably best to wait on it. Pro builds can't be taken in isolation and applied to lower tiers, the assumption that the rest of your team will build correctly to offset your weaknesses is a costly mistake.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I like Chaox's idea of replacing boot's with Zephyr, also don't need that much MS late game with tristana. And GA was applicable their instead of warmogs because of their LB instant killing anything that wasn't baron.
> Tear not good on Singed? Seen Dyrus go tear almost always now, but to be honest I really hate the S3 nerfs to Singed. He has gone from one of my main tops to basically never used unless I am bored.
> And at silver/bronze, it's hard to get 10cs/m forever because of how often I have to roam to help other lanes :c Or we just don't have vision / possession of lanes in which to farm. But I know my farming has fallen off a lot, I used to miss only 1 or so CS per minute at most, now I am just missing too many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get back to my main champions I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that tear isn't good, it's that most solo-q teams rely on a bruiser top lane, and something like an earlier Rylai's or a FH will do more for your team. He can fill a tear faster than anyone, so unless your mid is AD, it's probably best to wait on it. Pro builds can't be taken in isolation and applied to lower tiers, the assumption that the rest of your team will build correctly to offset your weaknesses is a costly mistake.
Click to expand...

Mmmmm yeah, I was pretty darn tanky though in that game. I could run through their whole team and chuck back zed / varus just fine, and then survive long enough to do the same to the other. I guess you're right though, I should just stick to tankyness rather. Or Jayce / Darius


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Yeah, you're done.
> 
> Incognito mode or delete cookies to watch streams? I don't know how deep their bans go. If it's IP level, just unplug your router for an hour or so and then plug it back in.


BUT WHY? Why cant I get a second chance. It was a link responding to a troll :'(


----------



## Zackcy

Placements into Gold II, throws incoming.



Aw ya, Gold II!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Got carried today by 2 plat smurfs premade

But they're so toxic. They harasses for every single mistake I made. Geez


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Got carried today by 2 plat smurfs premade
> 
> But they're so toxic. They harasses for every single mistake I made. Geez


People are pretty bad when on smurfs, best to just ignore them and move on.


----------



## phre0n

hey, just joined up...

Feel free to add me if you'd like: EvilAxist i'm a lvl20... and i use teamspeak with 5-8 others as well.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> People are pretty bad when on smurfs, best to just ignore them and move on.


True.

What he did was link his stream with the title "Plat smurfing".

Could really be plat. I think I'll do this next time I want a role called. LOL


----------



## frickfrock999

So I just found the greatest tip of all time.


----------



## Narokuu

its a hidden passive, any charecter that wears sunglasses takes 1 less damage from leonas passive

http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Easter_eggs this will give you lots of fun reading


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> its a hidden passive, any charecter that wears sunglasses takes 1 less damage from leonas passive
> 
> http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Easter_eggs this will give you lots of fun reading


Have always wondered what would happen if that passive ended up impacting a LCS match.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Have always wondered what would happen if that passive ended up impacting a LCS match.


Well,

The only person that plays Leona the most is Krepo. Everytime he plays her, the enemy team always has a champ that has sunglasses. But Krepo knows...He brings ignite to KS the keels. Skumbag


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Well,
> 
> The only person that plays Leona the most is Krepo. Everytime he plays her, the enemy team always has a champ that has sunglasses. But Krepo knows...He brings ignite to KS the keels. Skumbag


Is is possible for two players to play something the most?

But the meta changes constantly. The inevitable thresh nerf will see her return in some capacity more.


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Hey everyone, decided to join the LoL club because I don't have many other friends who play this game. I'm a fresh 30 who still needs practice. My main role is support (thresh,sona, Jana). Didn't know if you guys were soley ranked games but would love to play some normals so I can get my skills up. I'm not terribad, just need practice.


----------



## phazer11

*Sigh* So I hate playing ranked solo. I placed into Bronze IV (Won 3/10 placements) had then got 78 League points and call it a night. I log in the next morning and I'm down in bronze V. Bronze IV wasn't terrible it was winnable, people were trying not to feed. I know I'm not a Bronze player maybe low silver. One of my problems is I'm used to good players and the only one's who want to play ranked (With me oddly) are golds and couple diamonds. I keep turning them down because with my league standing and their matchups it would likely be suicide.

If anyone wants to duo queue hit me up. I think I posted my details.

Yeah here they are


----------



## shark77

Anyone knows when the new map will be released?aram one


----------



## phazer11

Nope it's still a little buggy from the few times I played it on the PBE here recently. The reroll feature and the destructibles are nice though.


----------



## Snuggles720

[Dozens of pings on Baron]
Teammate: come on guys lets kill baron!!!!!1
Me: :'(
*ACE*

I'm not even referring to just a single game in particular. I'm so sad.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> [Dozens of pings on Baron]
> Teammate: come on guys lets kill baron!!!!!1
> Me: :'(
> *ACE*
> 
> I'm not even referring to just a single game in particular. I'm so sad.


Use fall back ping and just say "NO WE WILL DIE. BAD IDEA" and don't go in.


----------



## TheQ

Hey everyone,

My summoner name is Question10000, and I play on the North American servers. I play mostly normals but I wouldn't mind Duo ranked with someone in lower silver or bronze. I am currently Silver V.

I play mostly support with Leona as my favorite. I'm trying to learn jungle, but I have a lot of trouble with map awareness. Add me if you want to play some games!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Haven't played for 2 weeks. It shows....

Lost all my games. Normal ofc


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> *Sigh* So I hate playing ranked solo. I placed into Bronze IV (Won 3/10 placements) had then got 78 League points and call it a night. I log in the next morning and I'm down in bronze V. Bronze IV wasn't terrible it was winnable, people were trying not to feed. I know I'm not a Bronze player maybe low silver. One of my problems is I'm used to good players and the only one's who want to play ranked (With me oddly) are golds and couple diamonds. I keep turning them down because with my league standing and intheir matchups it would likely be suicide.
> 
> If anyone wants to duo queue hit me up. I think I posted my details.
> Yeah here they are


that's actually stupid. trust me, that diamond will crush anything under plat 3 with ease. 9 out 10 times he'll walk into lane and get first blood in 30 seconds.


----------



## kamimaru

Hey guys,
Time for me to join clubs as i'v been around OCN for a month now, feeling pretty good about it. A LoL club is an awesome idea to get to play together.

My sumoner name is okamisama on the EU West servers. I joined in during season one. I didn't play that many ranked games this season, just enough to get ranked in Silver 3. I used to play a lot of support in season 2 then switched to jungle for ranked. My favorit is jungle Cho Gath. Currently working on jarvan and wukong.
I don't ever play dominion but 3v3 sometimes although never solo.

I'll be by the chat this weekend. See you !


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> that's actually stupid. trust me, that diamond will crush anything under plat 3 with ease. 9 out 10 times he'll walk into lane and get first blood in 30 seconds.


That isnt very true. Just because he is diamond that does not mean much. There is a huge range of skill level in diamond and likely, they would not crush that hard. You are thinking that they are aroumd the skill level of pros, but they arent. I am gold 1 and i duo with my diamond friend and i do better than anyone on our team when everyone is diamond in the game except me. This happened 3 games in a row


----------



## frickfrock999

I just started playing Garen and noticed he's pretty weak without health.
However, once I started getting 3-4 Warmogs armors per game, I've been unstoppable. Just those and maybe a Doran's blade.

I've won literally every game today with that build. It's insane how good it is.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I just started playing Garen and noticed he's pretty weak without health.
> However, once I started getting 3-4 Warmogs armors per game, I've been unstoppable. Just those and maybe a Doran's blade.
> 
> I've won literally every game today with that build. It's insane how good it is.


2-3 warmogs? ***

You would also need some armor/mr. Health alone doesn't do any good.


----------



## OkanG

Well, two warmogs lets him build 3 additional items without taking boots into account. It's not like he gets 2-3 warmogs and decides not to buy anything for the rest of his gold.. Besides, hp stacking is indeed effective, especially in season 3.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, two warmogs lets him build 3 additional items without taking boots into account. It's not like he gets 2-3 warmogs and decides not to buy anything for the rest of his gold.. Besides, hp stacking is indeed effective, especially in season 3.


Exactly. I love my Warmogs.


----------



## TinDaDragon

How do I Ezreal?


----------



## pjBSOD

buy pulsefire

constantly battle your judgements as to whether or not you just got that last hit b/c of bugged AA

profit


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I just started playing Garen and noticed he's pretty weak without health.
> However, once I started getting 3-4 Warmogs armors per game, I've been unstoppable. Just those and maybe a Doran's blade.
> 
> I've won literally every game today with that build. It's insane how good it is.


That build should not work. Any sane person picks up liandry's or botrk if the other team is health stacking at all. What level/tier are you in?


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Exactly. I love my Warmogs.


Buy some armor/mr to go with it, just stacking health doesn't seem optimal and Garen usually falls of late game. Even if Garens W giving him a nice boost to those stats, you need items like Sunfire Cape/Spirit Visage depending on what type of resist you need the most given the situation. Also stacking health can be countered by BotRK/Liandry's/DFG. A fed AP Mage with a full combo off DFG might leave you at less than you'd expect.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

So was anyone else stunned by GGU's upset, only to be re-stunned by Vulcan topping CLG? Imagine if the second half of the season lacks both Dignitas and CLG...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> So was anyone else stunned by GGU's upset, only to be re-stunned by Vulcan topping CLG? Imagine if the second half of the season lacks both Dignitas and CLG...


I was stunned for the Dig match. CLG just doesn't perform as consistently as the other teams. Their strategy of feeding DL isn't working out because no one on GGU is giving DL kills.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Buy some armor/mr to go with it, just stacking health doesn't seem optimal and Garen usually falls of late game. Even if Garens W giving him a nice boost to those stats, you need items like Sunfire Cape/Spirit Visage depending on what type of resist you need the most given the situation. Also stacking health can be countered by BotRK/Liandry's/DFG. A fed AP Mage with a full combo off DFG might leave you at less than you'd expect.


And Vayne is a really hard counter to hp stacking as well.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> And Vayne is a really hard counter to hp stacking as well.


Don't forget KogMaw


----------



## vnaut

That was annoying. At Silver 1, 75 points, i was losing/getting anywhere from 4-7 points per game. Went on a 9-2 game streak and finally got in to qualifying, then Gold 5. Finally <_<. And they said getting into the same Elo was easier this season.

First game in Gold 5 gave me 35 points though! Gold 4 tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Alex132

So dumb.

I spent 3 matches getting only 18 LP. Lost it all in one match because I suddenly have about 30-40% packet loss and ~600ms ping in LoL.

Still went like 10/5 with Jayce. lul.


----------



## Perrfekt

come play unranked blinds and drafts with me. then complain about stupid people.


----------



## Justhavocman

TeoKira in eune if anyone is interested , silver 2 and rising , got sent down to silver 3 from silver 1 due to inactivity so trying to climb up the lader and reach gold







Add whoever is interested for some normals and maybe ranked games


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Ok. So in best of 5s this season, Game 4s are epic. Gambit vs Fnatic game 4, epic. GGU vs TSM game 4, epic. If GGU manages to pull out the win in game 5, it'll be insane.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Can't believe GGU is so strong atm.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can't believe GGU is so strong atm.


They're exceptionally strong, but they need to start picking team comps better. Hopefully they take the break to figure out a "captain" of sorts for the team to start making more definitive calls, too often they end up playing like it's solo queue where each person expects they need to be the carry.

Also... HotshotGG's statement about CLG's future... (not embedded to direct link to it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vLXxQcuy4FQ#t=15761s
Take a look at Kobe for the 60-90s after that video ends. He was an original CLG member, and the thought of no more CLG was visibly devastating to him. 4 hours later when they're breaking down GGU/TSM, he's still visibly shaken. They probably have the hardest route back in of the 4 relegated teams, so it's fully possible that CLG is done.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> They're exceptionally strong, but they need to start picking team comps better. Hopefully they take the break to figure out a "captain" of sorts for the team to start making more definitive calls, too often they end up playing like it's solo queue where each person expects they need to be the carry.
> 
> Also... HotshotGG's statement about CLG's future... (not embedded to direct link to it)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vLXxQcuy4FQ#t=15761s
> Take a look at Kobe for the 60-90s after that video ends. He was an original CLG member, and the thought of no more CLG was visibly devastating to him. 4 hours later when they're breaking down GGU/TSM, he's still visibly shaken. They probably have the hardest route back in of the 4 relegated teams, so it's fully possible that CLG is done.


Kobe was stunned for that time. I feel sad for him as he was one of the original members of CLG


----------



## vnaut

With CLG.EU gone to form team EG in Europe, HSGG has no fallback. lols

I remember in 2011 when HSGG showed stream revenue of CLG.NA + CLG.EU combined. They made a huge sum every month...much more than tournament winnings. Around the tune of 20k a month. This was even before CLG.EU streamed heavily, but also when CLG.NA had a lot more members. I don't forsee CLG disbanding totally but a new roster will probably be added.


----------



## Chunin

So i played the new Trundle today and he feels kinda nice. I havent really played the old version of him to compare, but his jungle speed is decent and the ganks are nice. Maybe ill pick him up once they release him over at the live client.


----------



## Justhavocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> So i played the new Trundle today and he feels kinda nice. I havent really played the old version of him to compare, but his jungle speed is decent and the ganks are nice. Maybe ill pick him up once they release him over at the live client.


The new trundle is just an "updated" version of the old one , not exactly a rework as pretty much all his skills are the same just tweaked a bit , there was a problem with his q which they fixed so GG to riot


----------



## vnaut

Trundle has the most boring kit in all of League. He's a decent champ, just soo boring.

Q - auto attack reset
W - buff to stats
R - buff/debuff to your stats/enemy stats

Only thing remotely fun is the pillar


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Trundle has the most boring kit in all of League. He's a decent champ, just soo boring.
> 
> Q - auto attack reset
> W - buff to stats
> R - buff/debuff to your stats/enemy stats
> 
> Only thing remotely fun is the pillar


Sounds like a lot of recent champions abilities


----------



## kamimaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Trundle has the most boring kit in all of League. He's a decent champ, just soo boring.
> 
> Q - auto attack reset
> W - buff to stats
> R - buff/debuff to your stats/enemy stats
> 
> Only thing remotely fun is the pillar


sounds like a jayce player, "a champ is not fun to play if he has under 7 different abilities"


----------



## Chunin

Jungled with Trundle for the first time ever and won that game, i say OP.


----------



## Narokuu

Soloing baron at lvl 13 trundle is very OP lol. Lisandra is my new baby tho. her roaming is stupid good and teamfights make a lot of changes.


----------



## Chunin

I never liked playing AP mids so shes not my type of a champion.


----------



## hollowtek

aram pentakill!


----------



## Chunin

My first penta kill was in a ranked game back in season 2 when Yorick was OP hehe.


----------



## mush332

Lissandras so nice. Love everything about her. She looks ill. Shes got an ill escape. Can go invonerable. Slows ppl n gets to cast a free spell quite often. I do think she needs a damage buff tho


----------



## Alex132

Her mana cost's need to be nerfed, she barely uses any mana at all.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamimaru*
> 
> sounds like a jayce player, "a champ is not fun to play if he has under 7 different abilities"


Haha no, not even close. I attempted to learn Jayce weeks ago for ranked to bolster my top repertoire, but after a dozen or so games I was only decent with him so I threw him in my ARAM-only champ pool.

It's not only Trundle's kit that's boring. I don't know how useful he is now, but back pre-work I mained Trundle for a little before I stopped of boredom. He was neither extraordinarily tanky or that high damage of a bruiser (unless you got fed and rushed TF), nor was he great at peeling or at diving carries. He's average at everything. Sure you turned into a decent damage soak if you ult their tank but you have no way of getting aggro (either by doing moderate damage or debuffing carries).

Honestly, if a Trundle dove my backline and I was playing ADC I would just ignore him. If a Trundle was on the opposite team peeling for carries I would ignore him as well, especially in this meta (Assassin mid, slows have little to no effect on champions that instagib other champs).


----------



## Woundingchaney

I have seen 2 amazing trundles today playing jungles. There must have been a buff for the toon because what Im seeing and hearing from the players is that he is actually now a threat and one of the better jungle toons.

I have rediscovered Wukong. Possibly on the best top champs in the game and his crowd control ult can put late game in your teams favor almost single handedly. Definitely a toon that is overlooked these days.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kamimaru*
> 
> sounds like a jayce player, "a champ is not fun to play if he has under 7 different abilities"
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no, not even close. I attempted to learn Jayce weeks ago for ranked to bolster my top repertoire, but after a dozen or so games I was only decent with him so I threw him in my ARAM-only champ pool.
> 
> It's not only Trundle's kit that's boring. I don't know how useful he is now, but back pre-work I mained Trundle for a little before I stopped of boredom. He was neither extraordinarily tanky or that high damage of a bruiser (unless you got fed and rushed TF), nor was he great at peeling or at diving carries. He's average at everything. Sure you turned into a decent damage soak if you ult their tank but you have no way of getting aggro (either by doing moderate damage or debuffing carries).
> 
> Honestly, if a Trundle dove my backline and I was playing ADC I would just ignore him. If a Trundle was on the opposite team peeling for carries I would ignore him as well, especially in this meta (Assassin mid, slows have little to no effect on champions that instagib other champs).
Click to expand...

Jayce is pretty easy to learn how to play. Just one of the few champions I have noticed that my ping impacts on.

Normally with ~170ms ping I don't notice any difference (haven't had lower ping ever. Due to being in South Africa). But with Jayce, I can definitely notice it.


----------



## Alex132

Loving Cait so far


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Jayce is pretty easy to learn how to play. Just one of the few champions I have noticed that my ping impacts on.
> 
> Normally with ~170ms ping I don't notice any difference (haven't had lower ping ever. Due to being in South Africa). But with Jayce, I can definitely notice it.


I think I know what you're talking about. I think it might stem from his horrible long auto attack animations (especially in hammer) as well as feeling a little clunky overall.

P.S I can't believe that Kassadin didn't kill you more considering you built full dps


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Jayce is pretty easy to learn how to play. Just one of the few champions I have noticed that my ping impacts on.
> 
> Normally with ~170ms ping I don't notice any difference (haven't had lower ping ever. Due to being in South Africa). But with Jayce, I can definitely notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what you're talking about. I think it might stem from his horrible long auto attack animations (especially in hammer) as well as feeling a little clunky overall.
> 
> P.S I can't believe that Kassadin didn't kill you more considering you built full dps
Click to expand...

He is the only one who killed me twice.

My team was very good at protecting me though, and even if Kassa did ulti to me it was quite obvious what he was gonna do - so I just e'ed away before he could touch me.


----------



## Alex132

Just started a ranked game, as I start it my ping jumps to 200-800ms :c

I hate league servers sometimes!


----------



## discipline

Yea i sometimes get packet loss pretty bad where it says my ping is normal (80 ms) and it takes anywhere from 1-3 seconds for my actions to happen.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline*
> 
> Yea i sometimes get packet loss pretty bad where it says my ping is normal (80 ms) and it takes anywhere from 1-3 seconds for my actions to happen.


I had this problem the other day, over 40% packet loss to ONLY the League of Legends servers. Was damn annoying, lost a ranked game because of it. Still went 11/6 though xD

And it happened for like 5 minutes, then nothing for 2 minutes and then back again.


----------



## iNcontroL

First post on this account. I've been a long time lurker on OCN but never really found anything to help me get involved with the community. I quit League of Legends a few months ago to focus on school, but now that exams are over I've decided to start playing again. I came back temporarily a little while ago to participate in the OCN Tournament, but that was honestly so stressful that I don't think the $10 I won was worth ruining gaming for me for a month







.

I logged back on the other day to try out the new Howling Abyss map and found myself enjoying league again, so I think I might start playing the game more seriously again and get back to my old skill level. I hovered around Gold Season 1, 2100 ELO Season 2, and reached Diamond this season before I decided to quit. As it is, I feel a bit lost right now. I'm not sure about what items I need to build or what champions are still good, so it'll take some work. If you guys want to play some games let me know. You can find me in OCN LoL under the summoner name Psycho.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Cait got me through promotion series 8-2. Then I started losing with her. LOL


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Cait got me through promotion series 8-2. Then I started losing with her. LOL


Lol that sucks. I think the higher up in ranked you go the more people learn to not let Cait harass you for free. At least that's from what I've seen.

iNcontroL - I added you, SN is LetFireFall

Currently only Gold 3 but that's changing pretty fast. I'll be happy to explain the meta/item choices to my best extent if we ever do any normals. ha


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Her mana cost's need to be nerfed, she barely uses any mana at all.


not true. poking hard when up against an aggressive opponent can run mana out quickly. 1 free cast once every 18 seconds. add that to her 60% ap ratio across the board and you have yourself a balanced, if slightly subpar nuker. her burst is great in team fights with the amount of aoe damage she does. Q>E>E into the enemy team>W>R self Q when it ends, flash out or zhonya's pending on scenerio > Q>E>E in>W.

takes a lot of skill to play great with her but the damage potential is spectacular late game not to mention the CC. her R might be OP as it stuns, aoe damge, aoe slow and it can make you invulnerable on the flipside with all those same benefits. CDR is her bread and butter for aoe spam.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Cait got me through promotion series 8-2. Then I started losing with her. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that sucks. I think the higher up in ranked you go the more people learn to not let Cait harass you for free. At least that's from what I've seen.
Click to expand...

It's also the fact that her long range let's you abuse certain vantage points on drake + baron. Also in teamfights she is much easier to be BEHIND your team and still hitting their team. This is why I love Cait and Tristana








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perrfekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Her mana cost's need to be nerfed, she barely uses any mana at all.
> 
> 
> 
> not true. poking hard when up against an aggressive opponent can run mana out quickly. 1 free cast once every 18 seconds. add that to her 60% ap ratio across the board and you have yourself a balanced, if slightly subpar nuker. her burst is great in team fights with the amount of aoe damage she does. Q>E>E into the enemy team>W>R self Q when it ends, flash out or zhonya's pending on scenerio > Q>E>E in>W.
> 
> takes a lot of skill to play great with her but the damage potential is spectacular late game not to mention the CC. her R might be OP as it stuns, aoe damge, aoe slow and it can make you invulnerable on the flipside with all those same benefits. CDR is her bread and butter for aoe spam.
Click to expand...

All the games I have played her, never, ever had mana issues. Spamming spells for the sake of spamming spells is bad. And her burst isn't as much as other casters. Her get-away is iffy, you need to save E for getting away / counter ganks because if you dont you're pretty much screwed (assuming flash is down and this is laning phase). Her CC is massive, but right now I think she is a bit strange to work with all of the tried-and-tested team comps. I dunno, I'm not good at mid


----------



## thatleftnut

Just wanted to say I stole baron as support LB in my ranked game, and carried from what was an utter demolition of my team into a victory. That is all.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatleftnut*
> 
> Just wanted to say I stole baron as support LB in my ranked game, and carried from what was an utter demolition of my team into a victory. That is all.


We get a lot of those stories here. Nothing special. No one says "I did mediocre and performed according to my elo in a ranked game".

EDIT: On another note, I saw this on reddit, and I felt like posting it here. It's not OP himself and his post, but the comments which is the interesting part. Good read


----------



## phazer11

I'm actively looking for a Duo Partner if anyone is up for it. Also, I don't know about you guys but I think the whole OCN LoL chat room is kinda pointless if no one uses it to communicate.


----------



## Chunin

Even if you say so its hard to try and get in touch with people in game when they say they are looking for a duo partner but not even mention which region they are playing on let alone leave the in game nick for us to search... So yea, id say you kinda made it pointless


----------



## phazer11

The OCN LoL chat room seems pointless no one uses it to communicate. I thought I entered my info again. Either way here it is (it's also in the members list)

Summoner Name: BJTheGuru


----------



## mush332

is league down now for anyone else?


----------



## Chunin

Not EUNE, no.


----------



## Alex132

There was a massive amount of people dc'ing on EUW.

But it's fixed now.


----------



## Ubeermench

Support carry my way to the top


----------



## burksdb

So I havent played a TT in a very long time... Our Ahri never connected and we 2v3 mostly.. Volly left mid game


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the rarest ribbon?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's the rarest ribbon?


I think it's the yellow one


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think it's the yellow one


You sure? I have the yellow one and I am just a 25..


----------



## sweetmitch22

I just cant even get the ******* game started.


----------



## Chunin

Ive got 111 team work points and i never got the badge... i wonder when they are applied hehe.


----------



## G2O415

My ribbon upgraded today after I played a game, went from the Red Honorable Opponent/Player Ribbon to the Green Team Player Ribbon. I have about 169 Teamwork points and more points within Honorable Opponent. Took awhile to get the change in ribbon, but I think the system is slightly glitchy. My friend had the Red Ribbon and after logging off and playing the next day, his ribbon disappeared for good. He hasn't been able to get it back or replaced by another ribbon.


----------



## OkanG

It's not just about how many honors you get. It also depends on who you get them from, and how many honors you're averaging in your games. You can't for example get a ribbon when it's just your friends honoring you all the time. You can theoretically have 500 honors and not have a ribbon, if you've gotten those honors in say 10000 games. Therefore, it doesn't make it more spectacular that one has a ribbon while they're not level 30 yet. Actually, people are more rude at level 30, and they flame more because some of them probably have put more time into the game than a non level 30, so it doesn't seem odd that one below level 30 has more ribbons than someone who is level 30. Just a theory though. The most common ribbon is the red one. My guess is that the the "helpful" ribbon is the most rare one









Oh, and take me as an example. I have 189 teamwork honors, yet no ribbon. Cause well.. I used to flame a lot, and those honors were gained over a larger amount of games.


----------



## Chunin

I pretty much get one every 2-3 games and still nothing. All of my points are from different people since i always play solo q alone so no friends trading points going on here.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I pretty much get one every 2-3 games and still nothing. All of my points are from different people since i always play solo q alone so no friends trading points going on here.


Might not be enough. Do you get the same kind of honor every time?


----------



## Chunin

Yea, its teamwork most of the time and every other rather rarely.


----------



## iNcontroL

People still give out honor? Wha... What kind of jerk am I when I haven't gotten or given one since the 2nd month it was available?


----------



## Chunin

Ive never honored anyone.


----------



## Alex132

Honor happens A LOT more in ranked than in normals.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Been 2 weeks since Ive played, was so tired of the trolls


----------



## rootzreggae

The trolls are still waiting for you








I don't get Riot, it took me a lot of effort and games to go from bronze to silver, now that im there my matchmaking is with bronze people, i feel betrayed. Needless to say my Dota 2 activity increased exponentially


----------



## TinDaDragon

Not going into ranked unless my problem is fixed. Lately I've been experiencing spikes during games. It's so annoying.


----------



## Iislsdum

Speaking of honour, I had one of each colour ribbon in my draft normal game this morning ...



... and then there's me, with my silver border.


----------



## General123

So what do you guys think of Aatrox? I love that passive and his ult looks pretty great too.
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/news/aatrox-darkin-blade-revealed


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Honor happens A LOT more in ranked than in normals.


I used to play Ranked far more than Normals, and the most I got was a Honorable Opponent Badge that I lost after the first month. Maybe it's based on where your ELO is at? At higher ELO/MMR where everyone knows one another I rarely see honor given out.


----------



## Perrfekt

i have the mentor, honorable opponent, and team leader badges. i'm only level 20 but would consider myself top tier amongst my peers (skill level).

hopefully in the next 10 levels i'll get better with my CS and maintain map awareness.

i've been playing tons of lissandra, by far my favorite champ. nothing as satisfying as using E to flash in and then dumping and ulting myself to clean up house. while the ADC tries to spam me down lol.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Honor happens A LOT more in ranked than in normals.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play Ranked far more than Normals, and the most I got was a Honorable Opponent Badge that I lost after the first month. Maybe it's based on where your ELO is at? At higher ELO/MMR where everyone knows one another I rarely see honor given out.
Click to expand...

From bronze 5 -> upper plat. (Friends) All say that that is where the most of their honor comes from


----------



## discipline

99% of honor ribbons are earned from bot games LOL


----------



## frickfrock999

I've got almost every ribbon. I read that if you get multiple ones, it just gives you the rarest.
I've got a yellow and I'm not even level 22.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> From bronze 5 -> upper plat. (Friends) All say that that is where the most of their honor comes from


Bah... Only time people gave you honor in Diamond is if you single handily carry your team to victory. Otherwise it's pretty rare, you might have someone throw you an honorable opponent once every ten games. Guess the trade off is people rarely got reported, even if they trolled unless you're VMan7.


----------



## Chunin

The shirtless hero.


----------



## mush332

looking for someone to climb the ranked ladder with. currently in bronze 1 (due to inactivity) about to be in my promotional. looking for someone to play any combo with. ill supoort i dont care. i just wanna get back to gold


----------



## Chunin

Its funny how people ask for help here but never care to post their in game nick or at least which server they play on.


----------



## mush332

NA mushmasterflex im not asking for help im asking for someone to play with.


----------



## Chunin

Which doesnt equal "im looking for someone to duo que with and help me get out of bronze"?


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> looking for someone to climb the ranked ladder with. currently in bronze 1 (due to inactivity) about to be in my promotional. looking for someone to play any combo with. ill supoort i dont care. i just wanna get back to gold


never said help me i said someone to climb WITH not carry me bro. so stop trolling.


----------



## Chunin

Im not, i know its easier to gain elo while duo queuing else you wouldnt come here and ask in the first place. Why are people here so serious...


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Im not, i know its easier to gain elo while duo queuing else you wouldnt come here and ask in the first place. Why are people here so serious...


u just pissed me off cuz it seemed like u were implying that i cant handle myself in this game. the problem is i can but when 4 other ppl cant u loose cuz its a team game. im just looking for a partner to roll with


----------



## roninmedia

Just played my first ranked game yesterday which also happened to be a ranked 5v5 match-up.

I was AP Diana Mid vs AP Yi Mid and I didn't really win my lane. I was 0/1/0 vs him in the direct laning phase but I managed to roam to bottom lane and pick up two kills when the enemy Amumu ganked.

Overall we won and I ended up 3/3/9 with 200 minion kills at 38 minutes. Master Yi went 12/4/4 with 260 minion kills though. Not sure about the match-up because some people say Yi > Diana in a mid-lane match-up and some say the opposite.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> u just pissed me off cuz it seemed like u were implying that i cant handle myself in this game. the problem is i can but when 4 other ppl cant u loose cuz its a team game. im just looking for a partner to roll with


Is this how people really type now?


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> Just played my first ranked game yesterday which also happened to be a ranked 5v5 match-up.
> 
> I was AP Diana Mid vs AP Yi Mid and I didn't really win my lane. I was 0/1/0 vs him in the direct laning phase but I managed to roam to bottom lane and pick up two kills when the enemy Amumu ganked.
> 
> Overall we won and I ended up 3/3/9 with 200 minion kills at 38 minutes. Master Yi went 12/4/4 with 260 minion kills though. Not sure about the match-up because some people say Yi > Diana in a mid-lane match-up and some say the opposite.


Any matchup can be won by skill outside of Plat and Diamond. I laugh when my teammate picks a champion he/she has barely played to "counter" their pick and just end up doing horribly anyway. Best example was my last game where my teammate picked Vlad to counter Shen. Ended up going like 1-7 with 40 CS or some garbage. Guess who lost. He was Plat 5 vs a Gold as well. -_-

TL;DR: pick champs you're good at


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Any matchup can be won by skill outside of Plat and Diamond. I laugh when my teammate picks a champion he/she has barely played to "counter" their pick and just end up doing horribly anyway. Best example was my last game where my teammate picked Vlad to counter Shen. Ended up going like 1-7 with 40 CS or some garbage. Guess who lost. He was Plat 5 vs a Gold as well. -_-
> 
> TL;DR: pick champs you're good at


Counters can be valid even outside of High Elo. A hard counter can allow a competent Gold player to beat a competent Diamond player no problem. Diana vs Katarina is a good example of a hard counter, even though the Katarina might be a better player overall, if she attempted to lane against Diana, there really wouldn't be anything should could do because Diana can easily disrupt her ult and close gap range.

At the same time, part of being a good player is to know the counters and strengths of the champion you're playing and work around them. For instance, I remember playing a game against Teemo as Garen, they essentially put the viable top champion I assumed I'd be playing against as Garen in Jungle and had 5th pick hard counter me. So I decided I wasn't even gonna stay in lane. I'd push the lane out as much as possible and roam, repeating this a few times until I ended up 5/1/0 against a 0/0/0 Teemo. Game was over by that point.


----------



## Narokuu

Silver or bust... www.twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lost 3 straight ranked games today. I'm so sad

Had a first time Rengar fed a Jayce 6 kills. The Lee Sin keeps coming top to help him out, ending up feeding him more kills

Mid and top got a slight lead, then got complacent because the enemy jungler was apparently a "bronze scrub". Lost that game too.

I'm just so sad. How do I improve in this lottery game?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lost 3 straight ranked games today. I'm so sad
> 
> Had a first time Rengar fed a Jayce 6 kills. The Lee Sin keeps coming top to help him out, ending up feeding him more kills
> 
> Mid and top got a slight lead, then got complacent because the enemy jungler was apparently a "bronze scrub". Lost that game too.
> 
> I'm just so sad. How do I improve in this lottery game?


Play so well that you leave out the lottery aspect og the game as much as possible and play either mid or jungle (high roaming potential)


----------



## w1zardofozz

I hate AFk.... SO MUCH. I have lost 10 games in a row due to AFK people







I know i'm a good player but I know the reason i've been seeing them. I don't know what Riot did but in their past few updates they have caused peoples pings to skyrocket and thus cause them to disconnect. Riot, Please fix this issue that has been going on for the past few months, PLEASE!!

Anyone else noticed these issues???


----------



## w1zardofozz

Edit: Not afk my bad its DC


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Play so well that you leave out the lottery aspect og the game as much as possible and play either mid or jungle (high roaming potential)


yo im officially calling bull**** on this.

i played 70 mid games and i usually have 7-8cs per min at 25mins with 8 kills and maybe 2 deaths. EVERY GAME ON EVERY MID. i ward both sides of mid lane to prevent my lane from roaming without me following or junglers coming up through river without me counter ganking

i have a 53 percent win ratio mid with a 10-4 K/D ratio which would be 10-2 or 10-1 if my teams who failed didnt fail so hard

bull**** bull**** bull**** this game is all luck till you get to higher brackets and ONLY THEN can your dominance matter


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> yo im officially calling bull**** on this.
> 
> i played 70 mid games and i usually have 7-8cs per min at 25mins with 8 kills and maybe 2 deaths. EVERY GAME ON EVERY MID. i ward both sides of mid lane to prevent my lane from roaming without me following or junglers coming up through river without me counter ganking
> 
> i have a 53 percent win ratio mid with a 10-4 K/D ratio which would be 10-2 or 10-1 if my teams who failed didnt fail so hard
> 
> bull**** bull**** bull**** this game is all luck till you get to higher brackets and ONLY THEN can your dominance matter


lol, I'm not even going to argue with you. I don't think we're gonna get anywhere if I start arguing with you, let alone you reading my giant wall of text will be highly unlikely


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol, I'm not even going to argue with you. I don't think we're gonna get anywhere if I start arguing with you, let alone you reading my giant wall of text will be highly unlikely


im anxious to read what you have to say.

the thing is, i play on my buddys acc constantly since i cant get a good game for the life of me on my own, hes diamond 5 so its basically high plat ppl. if i streamed two games, one on my and one on his account you couldnt tell the dif. i dominate my lane on both accounts in two VERY dif leagues.

i wana know what you think about me dominating on a plat account and struggling to carry out of silver league. this is a debate not an arguement im not mad at you or harbor ill will or anything, about how easy it is to carry out

the common factor in all league of legends promos are as follows.....

new season mmr is nuked across the board and ppl qualify gold or get carried faster due to less feeders per game
grinding TONS of games

usualyl people grind over 1k games at least that i see


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> im anxious to read what you have to say.
> 
> the thing is, i play on my buddys acc constantly since i cant get a good game for the life of me on my own, hes diamond 5 so its basically high plat ppl. if i streamed two games, one on my and one on his account you couldnt tell the dif. i dominate my lane on both accounts in two VERY dif leagues.
> 
> i wana know what you think about me dominating on a plat account and struggling to carry out of silver league. this is a debate not an arguement im not mad at you or harbor ill will or anything, about how easy it is to carry out
> 
> the common factor in all league of legends promos are as follows.....
> 
> new season mmr is nuked across the board and ppl qualify gold or get carried faster due to less feeders per game
> grinding TONS of games
> 
> usualyl people grind over 1k games at least that i see


Exactly. You grind. Because if you truly are better than the people you play with, you will generally do better. No one says that you get to plat from bronze by playing 20 games, even if you truly belong in platinum. The reason for that is, when you actually do well, you don't just guarantee a win, you increase the chance of winning because you're ONE guy on your team doing well. Besides, if you truly aren't playing where you belong, and "team feeds im da best noobs report", you can still improve your game. You can still improve when your team sucks. Heck, you can even still improve when you win by a big margin. That's why you should always be focused. If you did all you could and your team didn't to so terribly well, welp.. Just gotta play just as well as you did last game if you wanna be higher elo.

Sure you might've done well on a couple of plat games, but let alone me not knowing whether you're telling the truth or not, too many factors has something to say in regard to you doing well in a game, regardless of which account and what division it's on. You can easily have a good score, or a nice gold advantage, but if you don't really use it by roaming or the like, you might as well have full build by 10 minutes and nothing will happen. It goes both ways, winning or losing a lane is just half the game (heck, maybe not even half the game). This is the reason you can pick a single champion and carry yourself to diamond by playing ONLY THAT CHAMPION. You might know the popular matchups so well with that specific champion that you know what to do in order to be as big of a force you can be in that particular game. I got myself from silver to gold 1 just by playing Riven when I had the freetime. I knew what to do against my counters, what to build and which skills to prioritize and focus on. Teemo? Beat the living hell out of him. Olaf? Give the lane to him because you're going to get roflstomped. Arrange some counterjungling with your jungler, or take tp and rome like you've never roamed before. Like I said, it's not just about winning your own lane. You might still be 50 cs and a tower behind your own lane, but if you've mastered and succeeded in the most of your ganks when you've been roaming, that Frozen Mallet + Warmog Olaf is not going to be able to do anything against the Ezreal you carried by giving him a big advantage in lane.

Don't whine because you're in x elo, prove to yourself and your team that you belong higher. And don't flame. Even if it's not preferable, you might have to ignore some/all your teammates so you can clear your mind.

Sorry for rambling, kept it as short as possible.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Exactly. You grind. Because if you truly are better than the people you play with, you will generally do better. No one says that you get to plat from bronze by playing 20 games, even if you truly belong in platinum. The reason for that is, when you actually do well, you don't just guarantee a win, you increase the chance of winning because you're ONE guy on your team doing well. Besides, if you truly aren't playing where you belong, and "team feeds im da best noobs report", you can still improve your game. You can still improve when your team sucks. Heck, you can even still improve when you win by a big margin. That's why you should always be focused. If you did all you could and your team didn't to so terribly well, welp.. Just gotta play just as well as you did last game if you wanna be higher elo.
> 
> Sure you might've done well on a couple of plat games, but let alone me not knowing whether you're telling the truth or not, too many factors has something to say in regard to you doing well in a game, regardless of which account and what division it's on. You can easily have a good score, or a nice gold advantage, but if you don't really use it by roaming or the like, you might as well have full build by 10 minutes and nothing will happen. It goes both ways, winning or losing a lane is just half the game (heck, maybe not even half the game). This is the reason you can pick a single champion and carry yourself to diamond by playing ONLY THAT CHAMPION. You might know the popular matchups so well with that specific champion that you know what to do in order to be as big of a force you can be in that particular game. I got myself from silver to gold 1 just by playing Riven when I had the freetime. I knew what to do against my counters, what to build and which skills to prioritize and focus on. Teemo? Beat the living hell out of him. Olaf? Give the lane to him because you're going to get roflstomped. Arrange some counterjungling with your jungler, or take tp and rome like you've never roamed before. Like I said, it's not just about winning your own lane. You might still be 50 cs and a tower behind your own lane, but if you've mastered and succeeded in the most of your ganks when you've been roaming, that Frozen Mallet + Warmog Olaf is not going to be able to do anything against the Ezreal you carried by giving him a big advantage in lane.
> 
> Don't whine because you're in x elo, prove to yourself and your team that you belong higher. And don't flame. Even if it's not preferable, you might have to ignore some/all your teammates so you can clear your mind.
> 
> Sorry for rambling, kept it as short as possible.


i assure you its not just a few games lol. the most important part about all the things you are saying tho is that you gota GRIND GAMES. its bulllll****. in sc2 i can get anyone at any level to masters within the week. could never do that in league


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> i assure you its not just a few games lol. the most important part about all the things you are saying tho is that you gota GRIND GAMES. its bulllll****. in sc2 i can get anyone at any level to masters within the week. could never do that in league


Like I said, it's because many more factors play in League of Legends. One of them being because you're on 20% of the team, which means that 80% of the team's fate is chosen by strangers. In SC2, YOU are the whole team. YOU are the only living thing controlling things. Oh, and placement matches in Starcraft 2 measure things like "Average Minerals Spent" and "APM". There are many more factors set in stone in Starcraft 2 about where you belong, at least compared to League of Legends. If you were to improve in Starcraft 2 though, it would probably take just as long time as in League. Smurfs in LoL don't get stuck in Silver because their team sucks. Why? Because they carry themselves out. Sure, they might be 3k players, but the same goes for someone who is Silver 1 who belongs in say Gold 3. You're still gonna get there, it just takes more time in League.

Darn it, you caught me in the "explain why there is no elo-hell to a complete stranger" trap even though I tried to resist..


----------



## TinDaDragon

Arguing with that logic, did you see Wild Turtle climb from a fresh smurf to Diamond I? He carried his team. He started from 1200, just like all of us, yet he's still able to make it. If you're better than your league, you have to show it.

In other news, won a game today


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Arguing with that logic, did you see Wild Turtle climb from a fresh smurf to Diamond I? He carried his team. He started from 1200, just like all of us, yet he's still able to make it. If you're better than your league, you have to show it.
> 
> In other news, won a game today


What I'm trying to say. One's skill level doesn't matter if you're not showing it, let alone raging at your team. I got to 90 points in Gold 1, SO CLOSE to Platinum. Then I started working 50 hours a week, almost no time for league. Now I'm Gold 3, and I accept that I suck









And GZ on the win


----------



## Fortunex

You can usually carry pretty hard until you're within 100-200 Elo of where you should be. At that point you're usually better than the enemy team enough to win your lane, but not enough to carry your team to victory.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I'm still proud about the losses yesterday though.

Most of the enemy team were plats, aka LoL thinks my MMR is waaayyy up there. Better meet its expectation...


----------



## mush332

grats everyone on their wins today. im on NA name is mushmasterflex. looking for duo partner for the remainder of the night. its about 6pm here prob will play till about 2am if we roll face. add me in game pm me or post her idc . LETS DO IT


----------



## phre0n

Just started a live stream today.. still needs work, but hey it's fine for right this second, if anyone cares to watch.

http://www.justin.tv/phre0n#/w/5690111504

any tips, suggestions, or anything either PM me or post it here.


----------



## oomalikoo

Tin deleted me :-(


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Tin deleted me :-(


Did I? I don't remember deleting anyone on my friendlist :|


----------



## G2O415

Woo! Just got a free Lee Sin skin from Razr, about to redeem that and own with it!


----------



## TinDaDragon

How did you know? I remember I joined


----------



## G2O415

I got an email with the code.


----------



## frickfrock999

Everybody was telling about me about the famous (Or should I say infamous) "Level 22 pros" conspiracy.
How the second you reach level 22, you start facing a ridiculously skilled caliber of players. Ones that reach whole new levels of superiority.

I didn't believe in it.

However, I'm here to confirm, *THAT IT'S ABSOLUTELY TRUE.*

Been testing this theory for the past week and I've never seen such insanely skilled players in my life. It was terrifying to play against them.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Everybody was telling about me about the famous (Or should I say infamous) "Level 22 pros" conspiracy.
> How the second you reach level 22, you start facing a ridiculously skilled caliber of players. Ones that reach whole new levels of superiority.
> 
> I didn't believe in it.
> 
> However, I'm here to confirm, *THAT IT'S ABSOLUTELY TRUE.*
> 
> Been testing this theory for the past week and I've never seen such insanely skilled players in my life. It was terrifying to play against them.


Your builds are mediocre at best. Why don't you take flash? It allows escapes and play making is much easier.

Also remember that they might have runes/masteries advantage over you.


----------



## Alex132

Frickfrock, here let me help you.

http://www.solomid.net/


----------



## Blackhawk4

Frickfrock I got to agree with Tin. Some of your builds are...interesting. Alex132 just gave you a link that should really help you out not only with builds, but also tips on the characters as well.


----------



## vnaut

dat LW rush on jax









Anyway, about the carrying yourself bit, I'm prob not contributing anything to the discussion that hasn't already been said but consider this:

You are 1 person on a 5 person team. The opposite team has 5 people. Given that, if you play above your Elo level, you'll rise eventually with enough games played. Even if your team gets a troll/feeder/dude having a bad game one game, that was a 4/9 chance while the opposite team had a 5/9 to get a troll/feeder/dude having a bad game.

Go into a game with the mentality that even if one of your teammates doesn't do too hot, and you lose, that eventually karma will swing around and you will be on the winning team more often as long as you play above your skill bracket. Makes the game much less stressful.


----------



## frickfrock999

Whats wrong with the builds? Aren't you supposed to buy lifesteal and attack items for Jax and Darius?


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Whats wrong with the builds? Aren't you supposed to buy lifesteal and attack items for Jax and Darius?


Somewhat true whenever I play Jax, but I usually build him hybrid. The lifesteal items I build on Jax are usually The Hextec Gunblade and the Blade of the Ruined King. For Darius, I think the BOTRK or Bloodthirsters should be enough.

But of course, this is just my opinion on how I build them whenever I play them.


----------



## Chunin

First of all i see that you built tabis on jax every game, unless you are facing an AD heavy team i wouldnt ever do that because as a melee auto attacking champion you are very voulnerable to CC which is your worst enemy. No matter what damage items you build its worth jack **** if you get kited to death and cant output any damage in a fight. My usual build would be: rush cutlass (which you will later upgrade to blade of the ruined king) boots tier 1, phage, sheen then finish trinity force, most of the time mercury threads and now depending how the game is going either you start to build tanky like runduins and warmogs or if the game is heavily in your favor and youve snowballed well id consider more damage like rageblade or gunblade. But you need to know that jax even with his ultimate on is relatively squishy if he cant auto attack to lifesteal the missing health back. As for darius you dont really need any damage on him. Build as tanky as possible get your passive stacks up and R people to death when they are low enough which you obviously cant if you die first because you are too squishy and people focus you before you could really do anything.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Whats wrong with the builds? Aren't you supposed to buy lifesteal and attack items for Jax and Darius?


http://www.solomid.net/

Darius solotop is simple really (build order).

Masteries:
9/21

Runes:
-red: flat dmg x9
-yellow flat armor x9
-blue scaling mr x9
-quints flat dmg x3

start:
fort pot 3 hp pot / cloth 5 pot / regen bead 5 hp pots / mana pot / sight ward

core:
double doran blades / brutalizer / hexdrinker / warmogs

vs AD:
merc treads (replace with tabi if you got it early vs AD top and jungle), sunfire, brut, warmogs, randiuns

vs AP
merc treads, hexdrinker, warmogs, randiuns, + any other armour when needed

Triforce is also god-tier

If all fails go for dmg / off tank: (no specific order)

Other potential items:
BotrK (good ad burst to add to ult, autos do % physical damage also)

flask ( good for laning vs really ridiculous opponents like elise so you can save gold from buying 20 hp pots.)

doran's shield ( Solid dorans item for HP, delays your core items though, anti autos.)

frozen heart (just build warmogs instead because of how expensive this is)

frozen mallet (you already have W slow so adding on any more would be overkill, but it makes you impossible to get away from unless people have jumps.)

GA (Might as well build warmogs)

IE (If you can afford it you'll be hitting like a truck also your W crits so you might 2 shot somebody with this)

Locket (Solid support stats item strong overall vs AOE)

LW (Rather build other items since you already have built in penetration but if the entire enemy team is stacking armor why not)

Hyrda (Solid AD item ads damage, life steal, wave clear)

Reverie (Good vs AP, good for gap closing, CDR, regen, team initation)

Spirit Visage (Not a good item on darius but if you have nothing else to build for MR sure)

Bloodthirster ( if you can afford it, go for it late game)

Black cleaver ( not a really good item anymore but if your team has all AD go for it or if you have nothing to build off of brutalizer)

thorn mail (god tier anti AD)

Tri-force (expensive super god-tier brusier item)

Youmuu's (super snowball item)

Zephyr (solid all around item, I'd actually consider this item as a legit core item if it didn't have attack speed.)

Zeke's Hereld (This item is a good support item if you're ever support darius)

These Champions will screw Darius over in lane

Elise - GG
Jax - Outscales hard
Kennen - Most annoying yordle NA/EUW/KR
Malphite - Rock
Renek - Ulti gives him HP, bully in lane
Shen - shields wat
Urgot - crab
Vayne - tumbles and w

In the end if you get a gank you'll beat everyone in the game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Welp

Back at 0 LP

These guys who are on a losing streak should stop for a while. It affects the team. I had 2 guys on a 16 game losing streak and after first blood, they just gave up.

I'm never getting gold am I?


----------



## vnaut

I love getting people on my team who are on losing streaks, personally. (no I'm not being sarcastic)

that typically means that they were at a way higher elo and just tanked elo/had bad games. So pretty much I get someone on my team two-three divisions higher.

They gotta win sometime







. That's how MMR was made.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I love getting people on my team who are on losing streaks, personally. (no I'm not being sarcastic)
> 
> that typically means that they were at a way higher elo and just tanked elo/had bad games. So pretty much I get someone on my team two-three divisions higher.
> 
> They gotta win sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's how MMR was made.


But their mentality is all messed up


----------



## NewHighScore

Hi guys. New LoL and Dota 2 player here. I been hardcore with Starcraft 2 since release but I have recently started playing these mobas and thoroughly enjoying it. Just wanted to say hi and hopefully find some peeps to play with and learn from. Cheers!


----------



## phre0n

Update: http://www.twitch.tv/phre0n

New stream link


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> But their mentality is all messed up


Ya i shoulda reworded it that statement.

People who are on a losing streak but playing fresh are my favorite teammates. People who are going numb in the brain losing over and over again I hate.


----------



## Sebofdoom

So I experienced something weird while playing ranked on my smurf the other day.
I was playing my second promotion match trying to get from Silver IV to Silver III. When I won I got promoted, but not to Silver III. To my surprise I was promoted to Silver II.

I'm unsure if this is a bug or if it is a result of me recently started playing ranked and pretty much have been stomping?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> So I experienced something weird while playing ranked on my smurf the other day.
> I was playing my second promotion match trying to get from Silver IV to Silver III. When I won I got promoted, but not to Silver III. To my surprise I was promoted to Silver II.
> 
> I'm unsure if this is a bug or if it is a result of me recently started playing ranked and pretty much have been stomping?


Lots of win streaks = beast mmr = DOUBLE-PROMOTION-DEVASTATION-DUPLICATION


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Lots of win streaks = beast mmr = DOUBLE-PROMOTION-DEVASTATION-DUPLICATION


Haha, that is a pretty awesome way to describe it!









But I just did some research and it turns out that it is not a bug. I found a red post on the NA league forum: "If your MMR is high enough, you can skip an entire division when you win a Division Series. There are checks in place that enable players who are far below their accurate placement to get there more quickly."


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Haha, that is a pretty awesome way to describe it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just did some research and it turns out that it is not a bug. I found a red post on the NA league forum: "If your MMR is high enough, you can skip an entire division when you win a Division Series. There are checks in place that enable players who are far below their accurate placement to get there more quickly."


Ya, that's what I meant


----------



## Black5Lion

Hi guys, I'm pretty new to the LoL world.
I actualy haven't even played it yet (downloading atm).
But currently I'm downloading the EU east & (something) server one. But which one do most people play on? Since I haven't begun yet, it's better if I change my mind about servers now before anything serious.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm pretty new to the LoL world.
> I actualy haven't even played it yet (downloading atm).
> But currently I'm downloading the EU east & (something) server one. But which one do most people play on? Since I haven't begun yet, it's better if I change my mind about servers now before anything serious.


Well, most of Europe play on the EU West server by choice, as many experience a high number of russians and other people who usually are not very great at english which makes it very hard to communicate effeciantly efficiantly efficiently(







).

Also, you should know that a lot of new players seem to have a hard time enjoying the game at the beginning because of the high number of smurf-accounts.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm pretty new to the LoL world.
> I actualy haven't even played it yet (downloading atm).
> But currently I'm downloading the EU east & (something) server one. But which one do most people play on? Since I haven't begun yet, it's better if I change my mind about servers now before anything serious.


EU West is has most players of the European servers. But its easier to rise up the ranks on EU East/Nordic, because the people on those servers has a reputation of playing horribly









Anyway, my soloque carrier isn't going past Gold V. I'm giving up on it, luckily my ranked 3v3 and 5v5 teams are doing better.


----------



## Chunin

Yes, its sometimes hard to communicate efficiently on the internets.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> EU West is has most players of the European servers. But its easier to rise up the ranks on EU East/Nordic, because the people on those servers has a reputation of playing horribly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my soloque carrier isn't going past Gold V. I'm giving up on it, luckily my ranked 3v3 and 5v5 teams are doing better.


That only applies on lower elo games when you pick a roflstomp champion but even then you can get only so far if you are the only good player on the team.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Yes, its sometimes hard to communicate efficiently on the internets.


Yeeearh... Now I feel stupid


----------



## OkanG

There are stupid non-english speaking kids on the EU West server too. But yeah, most people are on West, even though there probably isn't any reason for it except the amount of players which is irrelevant anyways unless you're looking for a team or something.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Yeeearh... Now I feel stupid


No need really... but then you did this: effeciantly efficiantly - so im not sure now...


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> No need really... but then you did this: effeciantly efficiantly - so im not sure now...


God... Double fail all the way


----------



## mush332

hey did everyone check out the new magma chamber? theyre premiering it at the allstar tournament. its not hte 5v5 map they promised that maps been offically canceled. instead its a 1v1 and 2v2 map. its said to be out before season 4


----------



## Black5Lion

Thanks everyone, but well. Looks like I'll be playing on the EU East and Nostdric(huh?) server. It took a long to download everything and get the PLAY option, and I don't want to go thru it again :/
But I'll play for a bit and see. After exams that is


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Thanks everyone, but well. Looks like I'll be playing on the EU East and Nostdric(huh?) server. It took a long to download everything and get the PLAY option, and I don't want to go thru it again :/
> But I'll play for a bit and see. After exams that is


Changing server at the client doesn't force you to download the whole game again







Although if you change from say EU NE server to Korea or something, you have to wait for it to download server specific files as the korean announcer etc, but you don't have to go through the painful hours of updating once again


----------



## Alex132

Gotten back into Singed again, still hate his nerfs but he is still playable in S3...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Demoted back to D2 again...

Some people are so dumb. I don't even know how they got to D1


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Demoted back to D2 again...
> 
> Some people are so dumb. I don't even know how they got to D1


do you mean diamond 2 or division 2


----------



## iNcontroL

Does OCN have a 5s team/s?


----------



## OkanG

Changed to EU West, ING is OkanG.

Hit me up!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> do you mean diamond 2 or division 2


I wish I was Diamond 2. LOL


----------



## Woundingchaney

Hell Im stuck in bronze hell. Im a fairly good player but seem to be stuck matching with horrible team mates that either don't want to play a role or disconnect.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Changed to EU West, ING is OkanG.
> 
> Hit me up!


Added, (I'm Fluke 132).

Would love to duo queue sometime. I main ADC/Support, 2nd best would be top.


----------



## Hi2uHorde

I recently started playing again with a few real life friends. I am looking to level and collect IP as fast as possible. Would also like to have people to play with when I am the only one online as I only play with two other friends. I currently main Gangplank and have purchased his ghost pirate skin so I want to make sure I get my monies worth out of the skin before changing to another character. I would like to unlike a high IP tank character but I only have 1.8k IP after finally figuring out the rune system lol

Feel free to add me. I am also on Skype as PlutonBoom if you want to talk or if you want to play a game and im on Skype but not LoL just send me a message. Feel free to PM me on here as well.


----------



## -relk-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Hell Im stuck in bronze hell. Im a fairly good player but seem to be stuck matching with horrible team mates that either don't want to play a role or disconnect.


When I started out in ranked, I felt the same way. The thing you have to realize though, is that good players don't just farm and win their lane, they will push their lane, and go gank for someone and help them with their lane. In other words, they will help their team win the game, and not just their lane themselves. I started out at <1000 elo when I started ranked over a year ago. I played, watched pro streams, tournies, and just kept playing. I am now in Gold 2 (probably equivalent to around 1600 elo or so), and recognize how little I knew when I ffirst started. With that being said, probably the best thing you could do is watch pro streams and pick up on stuff that they do. Stuff like: when to freeze lane, when to push lane, when to gank, when to ward (which is ALWAYS) etc... That has to be the single biggest learning tool I have used, and I can honestly say my game has improved drastically because of it.

Another thing about ranked, you will always run into trolls/afkers/people who feed, and the worst thing you can do is let that get to you. From personal experience, unless you are some sort of a god that doesn't let something like your mid lane feeding 10 kills to everyone on the enemy team get to you, let yourself cool down before the next game, cuz I personally play like **** when I am worked up, and am sure most people do.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Just tried a new rune page with Ezreal today. Never realized Armor Pen Ezreal does so much damage.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just tried a new rune page with Ezreal today. Never realized Armor Pen Ezreal does so much damage.


26/0/4 also works for Blue Ez, a la WildTurtle style


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Just tried a new rune page with Ezreal today. Never realized Armor Pen Ezreal does so much damage.


----------



## Riou

I have been playing this game off and on for a bit. I guess I will try to play it more concertedly. I am still pretty bad at this game.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> I have been playing this game off and on for a bit. I guess I will try to play it more concertedly. I am still pretty bad at this game.


It takes a while. I've played this game for 2 years and I'm still bad xD


----------



## vnaut

My advice is to watch streams all the time...they help.


----------



## Riou

I mostly like to play Kennen every lane and Lulu on support.









My mechanics still need a lot of work, especially at ADC position. I got to practice a lot more.


----------



## iNcontroL

Best thing you can do is pick a role you'd prefer and stay with that role. Want to be a Jungler? Play it as much as possible. Once you start playing a certain role at a high skill level others will come easier to you.

Also watch pro streamers who main that role. For Jungling watch TheOddOne, ADC watch Chaox, Top lane watch Voyboy or WingsofDeath. While they aren't really considered the best in their field anymore they're still considered Top NA players and give the best commentary. They explain what they're doing and why they're doing it and if they make a mistake they explain what went wrong.


----------



## OkanG

I friggin love Wings´ stream. He explains everything so well, and he plays the two champions I really love (Riven and Zed)









So after I changed servers, my elo dropped a whole lot. I got placed to Silver 1 after the single placement match I had to play, and I'm not at about 60 points. When one is this close to getting promoted to gold from silver, they really reduce the amount of LP you get and lose from games. I'd normally get about 25 LP for a victory, but now I only get about 5-8 LP. Looking forward to hitting Gold on the West server, Riot is just making me take a while


----------



## G2O415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I friggin love Wings´ stream. He explains everything so well, and he plays the two champions I really love (Riven and Zed)


I second that, I literally learned how to play Riven off his guide and a few of his stream plays. I beasted out the first time I played her and so on, but it's been awhile since I actually touched Riven since Season 2. I only played her like 2-3 times with a long gap in between.


----------



## RedRay81

I'm back guys!
http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
After months of AFK i'm back on track to get to D1


----------



## Sebofdoom

I'm so happy that Aphromoo has started streaming again!







Before he joined CLG he was without a doubt my favourite streamer!
I don't watch him because I want to improve myself - I'm watching him because of the comedic content. He is just so much fun.
Also, his attitude towards the game is very laid back and chill which I know I personally should try to adopt.


----------



## Perrfekt

I'm still just leveling up and building my two main rune pages for my two main roles (adc/mid). I have jungled a bit but am not fast enough and not good enough at ganking to make it work. Top I can do okay but mid/adc is where it's at for me.

hopefully i'll hit 30 soon and can get into ranked and see how I do. It helps i play normal drafts with some friends a couple of which are silver ranked so I get some decent opponents to learn against.

if anynoe wants to play my in game summoner name is Perrfekt, just add me.


----------



## NomNomNom

5th series to get into plat1... Here we go


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> 5th series to get into plat1... Here we go


PPPFFFFFTTTT

I have been in about 10-13 for Silver IV, its just so dumb how unlucky I am.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> PPPFFFFFTTTT
> 
> I have been in about 10-13 for Silver IV, its just so dumb how unlucky I am.


Or you know, you're just bad...









JK. I'm leveling a smurf right now to see if I can actually get into Gold.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> PPPFFFFFTTTT
> 
> I have been in about 10-13 for Silver IV, its just so dumb how unlucky I am.


Haha it always takes me around 7 tries to get into next division, ill gain points quickly but series wreck me


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Got into Diamond 4 the other night.

Unfortunatly I have become a victim where now my smurf, is higher than my main. LOL.


----------



## Penryn

Had an awesome game tonight.

Played as Karma mid.


----------



## patriotaki

Hello everyone







my username is putserman. I would love to be part of ocn lol community







i mostly play with ap champions, my fav is fizz and ez


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Had an awesome game tonight.
> 
> Played as Karma mid.


What division are you now? Congrats


----------



## OkanG

Just got into Gold 2. Long time since I've been in Gold 1 and 2! Duoing with a higher rated buddy seems to work so far.


----------



## patriotaki

How can I get blue badge I currently have yellow


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> How can I get blue badge I currently have yellow


If you mean the honor ribbons, there's no blue ribbon.


----------



## Chunin

Am i colour blind or is one of them blue?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 
> 
> Am i colour blind or is one of them blue?


Wait.. Which one is that then? I give up on ribbons, they're too complicating!


----------



## patriotaki

light blue? lol
you know which one i mean..


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> light blue? lol
> you know which one i mean..


Oh ya, that's not what I meant. I meant which one of the honors you have to get enough of to get it









Just beat a Diamond 5 Draven in lane as Vayne. Gold 2 73LP now, Platinum doesn't seem to far away!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Oh ya, that's not what I meant. I meant which one of the honors you have to get enough of to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat a Diamond 5 Draven in lane as Vayne. Gold 2 73LP now, Platinum doesn't seem to far away!


Lol im not even gold xD im just 30level with yellow honor badge..I heard that the light blue one is something about helpful and friendly honors is that right?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Lol im not even gold xD im just 30level with yellow honor badge..I heard that the light blue one is something about helpful and friendly honors is that right?


Meh, haven't really looked into the ribbons. Up here, people don't even bother honoring so no one has any ribbons, lol..


----------



## patriotaki

Theybonly honor me when insay honor 4 honor ..lol


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Red - Honorable Opponent
Yellow - Leadership
Blue - Great Mentor
Green - Teamwork

Ribbons are really complicated, aside from Honorable Opponent they require a certain amount of honor in Helpful, Teamwork, and Friendly to attain them, and then a certain amount of honor at certain intervals in order to maintain the ribbons. And then the honor is weighted based upon how frequently the person you received it from gives out honor, and whether they're your friend, blah blah. Basically, Blue is quite rare, yellow is fairly rare, green is uncommon, and red is most common. Also, you can only have one ribbon at a time, and the systems rewards you the rarest ribbon that you're eligible for.

As if anyone actually cared about how ribbons worked.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Red - Honorable Opponent
> Yellow - Leadership
> Blue - Great Mentor
> Green - Teamwork
> 
> Ribbons are really complicated, aside from Honorable Opponent they require a certain amount of honor in Helpful, Teamwork, and Friendly to attain them, and then a certain amount of honor at certain intervals in order to maintain the ribbons. And then the honor is weighted based upon how frequently the person you received it from gives out honor, and whether they're your friend, blah blah. Basically, Blue is quite rare, yellow is fairly rare, green is uncommon, and red is most common. Also, you can only have one ribbon at a time, and the systems rewards you the rarest ribbon that you're eligible for.
> 
> As if anyone actually cared about how ribbons worked.


Usefyl jnfo +rep. Do you know how many friendly, helpful efc.. you need for.light blue ribbon?


----------



## TinDaDragon

For some reason I lost my ribbon.

GG MANG


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> For some reason I lost my ribbon.
> 
> GG MANG


I lost it too..when u get reported you loose your ribbon


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> I lost it too..when u get reported you loose your ribbon


LOL

Doesn't even matter. Haven't been banned once.


----------



## iMica

You also loose your ribbon if you dont play for awhile lol. I got blue ribbon for helping my friend fight inter npcs.

Had every ribbon but red lulz.


----------



## inkheart

hey everyone, name is Mr Tattoo, not new to league have been playing for about 3-4 years now. For ranked i can play any role (as should everyone that plays ranked) but my main roles are mid and support. Favorite mid champs are swain, diana, cassiopeia and ahri, but i can play every ap champ mid. Favorite supports lulu, thresh, blitz, leona and nami, but can play anyone lol. I really dont care for 3s but ill play if i need to and if i have a friend that needs an extra, love all other game types. Oh and i call everyone op because its force of habit lol.


----------



## eosgreen

im losing my mind with this game lol i keep getting banned for "being toxic" and had my G1 reset because i flame bad players.

is it so wrong to get upset game after game after game when you always do well but your teams feed hard? im new to ranked this season and everyone of my friends tells me just keep grinding games but i dont feel its fair i gota grind games to get higher up when im already better then everyone around me. my friends who are plat and one is D5 they cant even win lanes in G1 lol. they cant even beat ME 1v1 yet they are diamond because they grinded and im not because i havent grinded yet

is anyone else feeling this way.... i wana learn and get better but im super super stagnated by the league im in, the only joy i get from games is people beating me badly and then me getting better to overcome them but there hasnt been a single person whos beat me in lane in 100 games and im losing it


----------



## lihoudis

lol rulezzzz !!!! i started to play when it only had 20 heroes ...my wife almost kick me out of the house cause of my addiction... MASTER YI AND PENTAKILL MY FAVOURITE


----------



## Chunin

Whats your in game nick and what server are you on, eosgreen?


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Whats your in game nick and what server are you on, eosgreen?


gameiseasy im NA

this entire week ive just been so demoralized because im trying SO HARD to be nice to these kids but then after 4 games in a row of getting people fed as jungle and they STILL fail or bot lane losing 2v1 to a rengar i just dont know what to do

i know for a fact you can carry gold ive seen it done but im new to league and im not that good yet BUT im 2x better then anyone in gold and plat which isnt good enough to carry out clearly...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> *im 2x better then anyone in gold and plat which isnt good enough to carry out clearly...*


No.

I'm gonna be the eye-opener here and try to make you understand, like 90% of the rest of the League community, that what you just said is not true. I'm sure there are quite a lot of people on this thread who agrees with me, yet won't reply to you, since most of the new people posting in this thread are people ranting about how they're supposed to be higher than they actually are. Which is untrue. Getting really tired of having to write this to everyone in this thread. Nothing else than people being frustrated about how their team sucks and they're supposed to be in Diamond if it wasn't for those "stupid trools" in the last 4 four games. Just stahp.

/rant


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> No.
> 
> I'm gonna be the eye-opener here and try to make you understand, like 90% of the rest of the League community, that what you just said is not true. I'm sure there are quite a lot of people on this thread who agrees with me, yet won't reply to you, since most of the new people posting in this thread are people ranting about how they're supposed to be higher than they actually are. Which is untrue. Getting really tired of having to write this to everyone in this thread. Nothing else than people being frustrated about how their team sucks and they're supposed to be in Diamond if it wasn't for those "stupid trools" in the last 4 four games. Just stahp.
> 
> /rant


its true for most people but i actually play on my friends accs all the time when my mains banned for whatever flaming ive done and i stomp those leagues too

what you say is complete bull****. my friends are all diamond 5 or below and they cannot carry games in G1. sorry to burst your bubble but there are plenty of people who are better then the league they are in but MOST people are not. most people who got up in elo are not good enough to CARRY games but rather grinded games and got there eventually.

if i was SUPPOSED to be in gold 1 then my stats wouldnt look as good as they do

the things i do outside of stats that my team doesnt do?

- i know OB TB buff timers most of the time
- i ward both sides of mid
- i call out when flashes are down or important ultis are up like TF
- i keep track of drag timers
- i cs well and attempt to down towers early
- i actually support properly when im sup such as constant wards or protecting adc
- i chain cc's
- i follow my lanes into enemy jungle if my jungler is there (pet peeve of mine)

all of my champs have a 60+ percent win rate some are 70 some are 65 some no matter how well ive done i seem to only be at 50...
if i deserve to be in gold1 then why are my stats so good and why do my teamates consistently do none of the things i mentioned up top


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> its true for most people but i actually play on my friends accs all the time when my mains banned for whatever flaming ive done and i stomp those leagues too
> 
> what you say is complete bull****. my friends are all diamond 5 or below and they cannot carry games in G1. sorry to burst your bubble but there are plenty of people who are better then the league they are in but MOST people are not. most people who got up in elo are not good enough to CARRY games but rather grinded games and got there eventually.
> 
> if i was SUPPOSED to be in gold 1 then my stats wouldnt look as good as they do


Duo with people, don't play after losing two in a row and keep grinding. It's not that what I'm saying is not true, you just don't know how to approach your situation. Just like me when I struggled. I duo'ed with my buddy and I've gone from Gold 3 0 LP to Gold 2 70 LP in two days being matched against high plats and the occasional diamond player. If you're really that good, your MMR would be high by winning games against people higher than you while playing duo-queue with your buddies.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Duo with people, don't play after losing two in a row and keep grinding. It's not that what I'm saying is not true, you just don't know how to approach your situation. Just like me when I struggled. I duo'ed with my buddy and I've gone from Gold 3 0 LP to Gold 2 70 LP in two days being matched against high plats and the occasional diamond player. If you're really that good, your MMR would be high by winning games against people higher than you while playing duo-queue with your buddies.


my buddys are diamond 5 and plat 5 and they dont do well in the games we duo and sometimes they feed. not only that but i dont care about gold or plat cus those leagues are bad ive played in them. i want to play against diamond 2s and 3s who stomp me so i can learn faster and get better faster. its taking forever to move up in elo because of the nature of the game and human learning capabilitys. i cant learn a game against kids who dont do things dif. in gold no one even wards half the time which is the most basic of league functions "map vision"

also you said it RIGHT there "grind" in sc2 i dont "grind" because whatever level i play at i get to and there is no one keeping me back. league needs to update the system taht determines your rating and promos beause it doesnt do **** for good players who cant go 20-0 every game and just 1hit the enemy team

also before you say sc2 is a single player game i will point out that this MULTIPLAYER GAME has the SAME system as a single player one. why is a multiplayer game using a similar rating system to a solo? thats the problem


----------



## Raise

I've been playing this game for over 3 years now, and I want to quit. So badly. But this is the only game my friends play. I have over 2000 games played (normals) and I stepped into ranked this season and got Gold in 30 games.

I just can't get into this game anymore. I enjoy it. It's fun. But the community is so toxic and the fact that you have to "call" your role to play something you want to play is beyond frustrating. Sometimes I just want to play a specific champion. If I don't "call" that role first, then I'm stuck playing a game with a champion that I don't really have much interest in playing for the next 20-60 minutes. And if you make one mistake, then you're stuck spending that time now dealing with teammates breathing down your neck for the remainder of the match as well.

I've never played a game that made me so frustrated with so many different things at once, and it's not even the games fault. It's the community, and what the community has turned the game into.

I just want to play a game for fun again. I can't do that with League of Legends.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> I've been playing this game for over 3 years now, and I want to quit. So badly. But this is the only game my friends play. I have over 2000 games played (normals) and I stepped into ranked this season and got Gold in 30 games.
> 
> I just can't get into this game anymore. I enjoy it. It's fun. But the community is so toxic and the fact that you have to "call" your role to play something you want to play is beyond frustrating. Sometimes I just want to play a specific champion. If I don't "call" that role first, then I'm stuck playing a game with a champion that I don't really have much interest in playing for the next 20-60 minutes. And if you make one mistake, then you're stuck spending that time now dealing with teammates breathing down your neck for the remainder of the match as well.
> 
> I've never played a game that made me so frustrated with so many different things at once, and it's not even the games fault. It's the community, and what the community has turned the game into.
> 
> I just want to play a game for fun again. I can't do that with League of Legends.


this is my point except for one small detail it IS the games fault. there is no system for choosing your role if messed with isnt fun. do you enjoy double mid? what happens when 3 people who want to mid get into one game? someone has to dodge except if you dodge too much you get put into a temp ban from quing another game

normal games are for fun and ranked are for hardcore but people populate both at the lower elos as both casual and hardcore so you get a guy who gets mad if you do poorly or mad if he didnt get "his role"

understand that its not the community but the game structure that makes people "toxic". there are no toxic sc2 players because its a single player game (very few) and its renowned for its community. games like COD and LOL are team games and weak links and *******s make the game upsetting for casual gamers such as yourself and its not them nor you who are at fault because your values are dif from others

they value skill and winning, you value fun and time wasted yet you two are together on the same team? thats the problem

i wont flame anyone in a normal game for sucking but if you do ranked, and you suck why are you doing ranked?


----------



## OkanG

Wow, I'm out. Now I understand why the people posting here previously left the thread.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> this is my point except for one small detail it IS the games fault. there is no system for choosing your role if messed with isnt fun. do you enjoy double mid? what happens when 3 people who want to mid get into one game? someone has to dodge except if you dodge too much you get put into a temp ban from quing another game
> 
> normal games are for fun and ranked are for hardcore but people populate both at the lower elos as both casual and hardcore so you get a guy who gets mad if you do poorly or mad if he didnt get "his role"
> 
> understand that its not the community but the game structure that makes people "toxic". there are no toxic sc2 players because its a single player game (very few) and its renowned for its community. games like COD and LOL are team games and weak links and *******s make the game upsetting for casual gamers such as yourself and its not them nor you who are at fault because your values are dif from others
> 
> they value skill and winning, you value fun and time wasted yet you two are together on the same team? thats the problem
> 
> i wont flame anyone in a normal game for sucking but if you do ranked, and you suck why are you doing ranked?


Why are Diamond people having fun while you're raging? Why are they there and why not you?

It's obviously because they're much better than you and they deserve to be there. You, however, are suffering from hallucinations. You think you belong somewhere higher, but you don't. If you think you can do it, you will make it there.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Why are Diamond people having fun while you're raging? Why are they there and why not you?
> 
> It's obviously because they're much better than you and they deserve to be there. You, however, are suffering from hallucinations. You think you belong somewhere higher, but you don't. If you think you can do it, you will make it there.


i know i can do it because ive done it

im not a diamond 1 player no its my first season im not that good yet but if ive literally played on D5 accs and dominated so clearly there is something wrong with the system if it takes 2 weeks to move up from gold to plat or more and my stats are how they are. i welcome you to examine the fact that i have 10 junglers with 4-3-15 avg per game stats and 8-3 mid avgs over 100 games on multiple mids yet i only win 65 percent of my games? in sc2 i win 100 percent of my games till high high masters and in wow i dont lose a game till i fight another R1 team (in wrath when you could reset mmr to make your win loss pretty) why is league the only game where you take months to reach your true elo? bad system

diamond people enjoy the game and so do i, its NOT fun when bad players ruin the ranked games to a point where u no longer are having fun.

if you are right, and the elo system correctly places people where they belong then explain to me how multiple friends of mine who are plat and diamond (low diamond) cannot carry games with me in G1 playing on alt accs?

if you can explain that then u win and im wrong and so is EVERYONE else who said what i said a few posts ago. the REAL truth is that most people are terrible and full of it but there are many people who are new to league like myself but are not amazing yet and cant hardcore carry out of low elo

ive been playing online games for years and ive been at the top of all of them yet NONE of them have the same issues league does because you are 1 person out of 5 and your learning curve is a directly connected to the skill around you and your ability to absorb what you see in front of you

also do you think im enjoying the games that i get my tower at 10mins and go 4-0 by 20 and we lose because bot and mid BOTH went 0-5? thats pretty common

how about the games where im playing a hard matchup mid like leblanc vs ahri because when you are first pick in low elo sometimes u wana go mid simply because mids the biggest carry and your lovely jungler friend tower dives lvl 3 and gives leblanc first blood and blue? are those games laughable? ahah having fun now

no. no no no no you have nor has anyone in the history of this debate proven that the system "works" on any real level and the only evidence you can give are the thousands of really bad players who swear to god they are good and drown out the decent players such as myself

you will reach your true elo EVENTUALLY i call that a failure of a system. a good system would get you to your true elo within a week.

here are some things league can do to better filter bad players

- top 10 champs what are the avg cs per min at 20mins
- how often does a champs tower get destroyed before 20 mins or enemys
- how good is this persons KD ratio
- how often does his team get a dragon
- how often does a player beat a champion in lane that his champion struggles to beat
- how many wards does a champ buy before 20mins
- when a champion plays a carry role how much damage compared to his team does he usually do or enemy teams similar role
- how often does a sup place wards in common "hotspots"
- how often does a jungler steal enemy buffs or dragons?

today i went 4-0 against a renekton as irelia yet im in the same league as this renekton?
earlier i DUO'd with my diamond 5 friend which took us to plat 3-4 mmr range and we watched the worst top and sona get carried by me and him yet here he is MUCH higher then my accs elo? how?

i DARE you to answer these questions and respond to my points because the scary truth is RIOTs current system of matchmaking has literally NOTHING else to better spread the talent at lower elos

challenger and D1 players will be D1 and challenger and will always get back up there but new players must wade through the thousands upon millions of bad players who HINDER the learning process which at the end of the day is the MOST IMPORTANT PROBLEM WITH ELO HELL. you learn and witness bad play, they do not teach you good play and you get out through raw talent and outside sources

league is a complex game being 5v5, the sheer fact that there is nothing complex about the rating system SHOULD set off red flags


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Hey all, been playing LoL for about a year or 2. Basically play all champs except a select few. Started out playing 3v3, then moved to 5v5, and now mainly do ARAM. Have a lvl 30 and working on a second account thats lvl 20. I dont play as much as i used to because of work, but i still get on a few nights a week if i can.


----------



## TinDaDragon

LOL KDA doesn't mean a thing in League. It's objective based. You can go ahead and get a 100KDA, I'll take the 0 KDA. If I get your Nexus, who wins? The guy with 100KDA (you) or me (0 KDA)

Let's see if you can use common sense here.

Also, dominating D5 doesn't mean anything. If you can do it once, why can't you do it again? Obviously a one time thing


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> LOL KDA doesn't mean a thing in League. It's objective based. You can go ahead and get a 100KDA, I'll take the 0 KDA. If I get your Nexus, who wins? The guy with 100KDA (you) or me (0 KDA)
> 
> Let's see if you can use common sense here.
> 
> Also, dominating D5 doesn't mean anything. If you can do it once, why can't you do it again? Obviously a one time thing


bad arguement to make i have and have BEEN playing on the acc for a month now. we only recently stopped sharing the acc to boost my main which is problematic because he being D5 quality cannot carry at G1

i didnt say KD ratio means more then global objectives i said the chances are a guy who goes 10-0 at 30mins every game is better then the guys who go 2-0 (at lane roles like mid top and adc)

also the games that i go 9-0 bot lane i just slay entire teams so dont tell me kills mean nothing, when i kill my lane a lot they lose tower. kills lead to towers and good cs leads to kills so it ALL matters. furthermore bad players dont cs well, lose his/her tower, and get killed a lot so how are my criteria bad?

show me a good player that manages to "get towers" without also killing his lane or csin well and ill eat my words


----------



## bronning

Heeey! i play supp mostly, sometimes jungle and top or mid. Love to play Thresh, Lee and Zac


----------



## Phobia

Yo, can I join? Im a pro with :
Teemo
Thresh
Xin
WARWICK

I Play Free but mostly top or bottom.
Lol, I once got 3 penta kills in a single game but happened many times.


----------



## patriotaki

anyone wanna play?
Im a good mid player (fizz,akali,leblanc)


----------



## Raise

Just bought Cassiopeia. Wow. She wrecks mid so hard. Idk why it took me this long to pick her up.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Just bought Cassiopeia. Wow. She wrecks mid so hard. Idk why it took me this long to pick her up.


not against fizz







anytime you want 1vs1


----------



## lihoudis

guys how many mouses have you wrecked until now ???? i count 3 so far


----------



## Raise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lihoudis*
> 
> guys how many mouses have you wrecked until now ???? i count 3 so far


I'm on my 3rd over the course of 3 years, but I play a lot more than just League. I've gone through a Logitech G500 and a Razer Deathadder. I'm using a Zowie FK now.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> not against fizz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anytime you want 1vs1


Who can seriously 1v1 Fizz? That fish is so annoying


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Who can seriously 1v1 Fizz? That fish is so annoying


Haha fizz is op..


----------



## Iislsdum

Two things I'd like to point out here:

Shift buttons are found on either side of your keyboard. Please use them.

Nothing matters except winning. You can tell us all about how you dominate in CS, objectives, map control, etc., but none of that matters unless you win the game. I see that you have a 52% win rate over 387 games in ranked. WildTurtle hit Diamond 1 in something like 80 games, so if you haven't made it to where you want to be in almost 400 games, I highly doubt you currently belong there.


----------



## Shooter116

I've been playing for the past couple months or so....

So yeah you could call me a new addict. My summoner name is four ringz if anyone wants to add a not so noobish noob to their list. Just let me know you're from OCN so I can add you to a seperate group.

Lately been playing a lot of Twisted Fate and Singed... still working myself into the flow of the game and learning more champs etc.. Haven't been this hooked on a game since I first saw L4D!


----------



## Zackcy

Oh my god.



SO CLOSE TO PLAT D:


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lihoudis*
> 
> guys how many mouses have you wrecked until now ???? i count 3 so far


Lol on my 2nd one, using Microsoft Wireless blue 4500.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Pssh, noobs.

Y U KILL SO MANY MICE?????!!!!!1!

Still on my first G400


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Pssh, noobs.
> 
> Y U KILL SO MANY MICE?????!!!!!1!
> 
> Still on my first G400


lol you're the noob ... we kill or be killed


----------



## OkanG

They should do something about low ranked and high ranked players duo'ing. Some Plat 2 just duo'ed with his little 12 y/o Bronze 1 buddy in my ranked game. Even though he was Plat 2, he went 2/9 even though he got camped by the jungler. No need to say that we lost with a feeder and a bronze on the team.. There should be some kind of limit to how many divisions there can be between two people queueing together.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> i know i can do it because ive done it
> 
> im not a diamond 1 player no its my first season im not that good yet but if ive literally played on D5 accs and dominated so clearly there is something wrong with the system if it takes 2 weeks to move up from gold to plat or more and my stats are how they are. i welcome you to examine the fact that i have 10 junglers with 4-3-15 avg per game stats and 8-3 mid avgs over 100 games on multiple mids yet i only win 65 percent of my games? in sc2 i win 100 percent of my games till high high masters and in wow i dont lose a game till i fight another R1 team (in wrath when you could reset mmr to make your win loss pretty) why is league the only game where you take months to reach your true elo? bad system
> 
> diamond people enjoy the game and so do i, its NOT fun when bad players ruin the ranked games to a point where u no longer are having fun.
> 
> if you are right, and the elo system correctly places people where they belong then explain to me how multiple friends of mine who are plat and diamond (low diamond) cannot carry games with me in G1 playing on alt accs?
> 
> if you can explain that then u win and im wrong and so is EVERYONE else who said what i said a few posts ago. the REAL truth is that most people are terrible and full of it but there are many people who are new to league like myself but are not amazing yet and cant hardcore carry out of low elo
> 
> ive been playing online games for years and ive been at the top of all of them yet NONE of them have the same issues league does because you are 1 person out of 5 and your learning curve is a directly connected to the skill around you and your ability to absorb what you see in front of you
> 
> also do you think im enjoying the games that i get my tower at 10mins and go 4-0 by 20 and we lose because bot and mid BOTH went 0-5? thats pretty common
> 
> how about the games where im playing a hard matchup mid like leblanc vs ahri because when you are first pick in low elo sometimes u wana go mid simply because mids the biggest carry and your lovely jungler friend tower dives lvl 3 and gives leblanc first blood and blue? are those games laughable? ahah having fun now
> 
> no. no no no no you have nor has anyone in the history of this debate proven that the system "works" on any real level and the only evidence you can give are the thousands of really bad players who swear to god they are good and drown out the decent players such as myself
> 
> you will reach your true elo EVENTUALLY i call that a failure of a system. a good system would get you to your true elo within a week.
> 
> here are some things league can do to better filter bad players
> 
> - top 10 champs what are the avg cs per min at 20mins
> - how often does a champs tower get destroyed before 20 mins or enemys
> - how good is this persons KD ratio
> - how often does his team get a dragon
> - how often does a player beat a champion in lane that his champion struggles to beat
> - how many wards does a champ buy before 20mins
> - when a champion plays a carry role how much damage compared to his team does he usually do or enemy teams similar role
> - how often does a sup place wards in common "hotspots"
> - how often does a jungler steal enemy buffs or dragons?
> 
> today i went 4-0 against a renekton as irelia yet im in the same league as this renekton?
> earlier i DUO'd with my diamond 5 friend which took us to plat 3-4 mmr range and we watched the worst top and sona get carried by me and him yet here he is MUCH higher then my accs elo? how?
> 
> i DARE you to answer these questions and respond to my points because the scary truth is RIOTs current system of matchmaking has literally NOTHING else to better spread the talent at lower elos
> 
> challenger and D1 players will be D1 and challenger and will always get back up there but new players must wade through the thousands upon millions of bad players who HINDER the learning process which at the end of the day is the MOST IMPORTANT PROBLEM WITH ELO HELL. you learn and witness bad play, they do not teach you good play and you get out through raw talent and outside sources
> 
> league is a complex game being 5v5, the sheer fact that there is nothing complex about the rating system SHOULD set off red flags


Please tell me your summoner name and the server you play. Because I'm honestly curious as to how you have a 65% win rate and can't climb up. It's actually impossible. If you maintain that win rate while consistently playing you'll eventually reach Diamond, hell you'd reach Challenger.

As for the asking why Diamond and Platinum players can't carry you out of Gold, it's because the difference in skill level isn't as large. Bad calls and bad teamwork can still throw a game for you. I've seen Doublelift and Reginald lose games in Silver/Gold, hell Reginald was stuck at around 1800 ELO for months and couldn't get out until he started to duo queue with his TSM teammates. The difference between a Diamond player and a Gold player is subtle. The Diamond player makes fewer mistakes and has better foresight, that's about it. There is no such thing as Diamond level CSing or Gold level CSing because more often than not your CS score is situational.

A Diamond level player can make big mistakes, they can refuse to buy wards, they can miss CS, they can make bad plays, they can even lose lanes to players far below them in terms of ELO. It happens to everyone.

Finally, your idea of filtering bad players is impossible. I can easily go into a game right now and make sure I don't die, I can make sure I'll have the most CS, and I can make sure I get all the kills. But will that win the match? Hell no. I can easily wait until my team is fights, weakens the enemy team most likely dieing in the process and then proceed to pick off the enemy racking up kills. If the enemy team is getting Baron... Well why would I risk my beautiful 10/0/0 score in an attempt to stop them most likely dieing in the process? Naw, they can have baron. What!? You mean we're gonna lose anyway? Even though I'm 20/0/0? Time to go afk on the fountain until the game ends, this way I don't get labeled as a "bad player".

Do you understand what I'm saying? A system that calculates how much ELO you lose or gain depending on stats alone can be easily abusable. In the end, if someone believes his/her team will inevitable lose, they'll just try to pad their stats instead of attempting to turn the game around.

Also, there has been plenty of games where I've won with a bad score. Something like 4-6-12, it doesn't look pretty on paper, but it doesn't show sacrificing myself to allow my carry to get away, or diving into baron pit and successfully stealing baron while getting killed in the process.


----------



## OkanG

You're all missing the point though. He's the best and you can't argue with him. His win-rate is through the roof, but Riot is a big corporation only after the good players in solo queue because they are a bad company because they provide him with this free game because they want to see him suffer because he's the best


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You're all missing the point though. He's the best and you can't argue with him. His win-rate is through the roof, but Riot is a big corporation only after the good players in solo queue because they are a bad company because they provide him with this free game because they want to see him suffer because he's the best


This guy gets it.


----------



## OkanG

Double post for getting it! Yiss


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Who can seriously 1v1 Fizz? That fish is so annoying


Riven lol


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Riven lol


Lol ur mistaken, what about Xin? He's a pain in the arse!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Riven lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ur mistaken, what about Xin? He's a pain in the arse!
Click to expand...

Tryn ulti op in 1v1


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lihoudis*
> 
> guys how many mouses have you wrecked until now ???? i count 3 so far


Wrecked no mouses from LoL and one keyboard.

Wrecked two keyboards from SC2 and one mouse.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Please tell me your summoner name and the server you play. Because I'm honestly curious as to how you have a 65% win rate and can't climb up. It's actually impossible. If you maintain that win rate while consistently playing you'll eventually reach Diamond, hell you'd reach Challenger. . .


Agreed with all that was said in this post. Secondly, you're grossly exaggerating, eosgreen. You also just answered your own question...you cannot expect to win all your games when playing a team game like this. LoL is NOT comparable to SC2 whatsoever.

On a lighter note, I hit plat today woot


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol ur mistaken, what about Xin? He's a pain in the arse!


No trust me riven will kill fizz more efficiently xin only has one gapcloser and no escapes so fizz can disengage his combo easily. Riven is much harder to disengage/engage


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> No trust me riven will kill fizz more efficiently xin only has one gapcloser and no escapes so fizz can disengage his combo easily. Riven is much harder to disengage/engage


agree but in endgame no chance riven to kill fizz...only his E and Q will kill him easily


----------



## Phobia

A question to all players:
State your wishful " Hero" that you dream to play with in LoL.

LOl, mine is Akuma from Street Fighter.


----------



## patriotaki

Sora from.kingdom hearts?







and his allies donald goofy Mickey


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Sora from.kingdom hearts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his allies donald goofy Mickey


Lol good ones


----------



## TinDaDragon

Goku with energy and blue buff

Kamehamehas all day err day


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Lol good ones


i really miss this kind of games..it was a different "era" back then the games were not so brutal, they had fantasy just perfect for the kids ! My fav was crash bandicoot


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> agree but in endgame no chance riven to kill fizz...only his E and Q will kill him easily


If youre talking about full build end game, riven can get a shield of over 600 off her e when shes ult'd and maw of malmortius adds another 400 dmg shield on top of that. Fizz is more meanst for killing carries not bruisers. There just isnt enough armor itemization for fizz for AP items another than zhonyas, while bruisers can spec into hp/mr/damage in multiple items easily.


----------



## vnaut

Riven > Fizz

Riven can outplay Fizz so hard. She can dodge his E with her E and gap close right back in with Broken Wings. Riven ulti > Fizz ulti as well. A Fizz with equal farm cannot one shot Riven and unless he does he's toast. If Fizz tries to pole Riven's ulti then there's goes one of his main sources of damage because Riven's ult has a fair reach.

Basically Riven has to do nothing but wait for Fizz to WQ in and then Riven just blows her load all over Fizz. Though, if Fizz has Zhonyas, he can do a lot of outplaying himself. So pretty much it's a skill matchup.

Oh, and to answer the actual question, Elise beats Fizz. Elise rappels Fizz's ult.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Riven > Fizz
> 
> Riven can outplay Fizz so hard. She can dodge his E with her E and gap close right back in with Broken Wings. Riven ulti > Fizz ulti as well. A Fizz with equal farm cannot one shot Riven and unless he does he's toast. If Fizz tries to pole Riven's ulti then there's goes one of his main sources of damage because Riven's ult has a fair reach.
> 
> Basically Riven has to do nothing but wait for Fizz to WQ in and then Riven just blows her load all over Fizz. Though, if Fizz has Zhonyas, he can do a lot of outplaying himself. So pretty much it's a skill matchup.
> 
> Oh, and to answer the actual question, Elise beats Fizz. Elise rappels Fizz's ult.


EVERY SINGLE TIME i played mid against elise she was the easiest! She is so easy to kill


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME i played mid against elise she was the easiest! She is so easy to kill


There's probably a drastic skill level difference then lol


----------



## 179232

To this day I still do not understand why twitch is so underplayed. Easily one of the top adc's in the game. If the enemy adc is below 75% health early game you get a kill. Surprisingly people aren't smart enough to use vision wards bot lane.


----------



## Select One

i need help with LOL it keeps on saying no response from the server. help me please thanks


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Select One*
> 
> i need help with LOL it keeps on saying no response from the server. help me please thanks


The Wrenchmen's Toolbox


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Goku with energy and blue buff
> 
> Kamehamehas all day err day


Looool never thought about it, great pick ... a great one will be Vegeto !!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> i really miss this kind of games..it was a different "era" back then the games were not so brutal, they had fantasy just perfect for the kids ! My fav was crash bandicoot


Lol you took me back 20 years ago, we use to play dumb arse games with lame graphics buuuut we had the world's largest funny times ever!
Lol we never got worried about gpus or anything else like that crap.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Looool never thought about it, great pick ... a great one will be Vegeto !!!!
> Lol you took me back 20 years ago, we use to play dumb arse games with lame graphics buuuut we had the world's largest funny times ever!
> Lol we never got worried about gpus or anything else like that crap.


YES ! I remember my self searching on the OLD youtube 7-8 for kingdom hearts parody and stuff like these







they were such pure games. And you had fun. Now you only play for competition and to be better from another one.


----------



## SF Twister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> YES ! I remember my self searching on the OLD youtube 7-8 for kingdom hearts parody and stuff like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were such pure games. And you had fun. Now you only play for competition and to be better from another one.


The games of old are not completely gone. It is still the only thing that is keeping Nintendo alive. I collect retro games and love playing them, but I have to say they are far more brutal than any games made since then. They are fun, and difficult, but to be honest you guys are comparing a competitive multiplayer experience to a single player platformer or RPG. They aren't even close to the same thing.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I have over 1650+played games as Shyvana...


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have over 1650+played games as Shyvana...


I bet u get raged at all the time


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I bet u get raged at all the time


because I obsessively play shy?
nah
because people always blame the jungler?
you freakin betcha.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Shyv is my fav jungler and even top lane. Shyv ganks require alot more coordination due to the lack of cc. Srsly they need to put a slow on her. Plenty of ways to make her more viable.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Shyv is my fav jungler and even top lane. Shyv ganks require alot more coordination due to the lack of cc. Srsly they need to put a slow on her. Plenty of ways to make her more viable.


I
HATE
when people call her "shyv"
I hate it
Its not even phonetically relevant to her name and people call her that.

Her name is phonetically: Shy Vahn Ah /Shuh vahn Ah

The word shyv/Shiv refers to a hand crafted knife life weapon, or the god Shiva.

Plus Shyv is longer to type over Shy.

I don't see why people don't just type "shy" or go out of their way to write "shiv"
/rant

I absolutely adore and love shyvana
My IGN is Just Me Shyvana


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I
> HATE
> when people call her "shyv"
> I hate it
> Its not even phonetically relevant to her name and people call her that.
> 
> Her name is phonetically: Shy Vahn Ah /Shuh vahn Ah
> 
> The word shyv/Shiv refers to a hand crafted knife life weapon, or the god Shiva.
> 
> Plus Shyv is longer to type over Shy.
> 
> I don't see why people don't just type "shy" or go out of their way to write "shiv"
> /rant
> 
> I absolutely adore and love shyvana
> My IGN is Just Me Shyvana


Sorry there is only one "Shy" allowed in LoL and thats Shy who plays pro in Korea. Shyv it is¡!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Sorry there is only one "Shy" allowed in LoL and thats Shy who plays pro in Korea. Shyv it is¡!


Oh hell no. Don't talk about my baby like that.


----------



## Phobia

Lol...


----------



## CandySCL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have over 1650+played games as Shyvana...


http://www.lolking.net/champions/shyvana#summoners

The most games with shyv in the world is under a 1000.

Unless you're estimating plays in normal, which is highly questionable, you're probably over-exaggerating.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CandySCL*
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/champions/shyvana#summoners
> 
> The most games with shyv in the world is under a 1000.
> 
> Unless you're estimating plays in normal, which is highly questionable, you're probably over-exaggerating.


Thats just ranked Ranked and no I'm not exaggerating normal, infact if anything I'm underestimating. probably by a lot.
I've played 1000+ games since I started keeping count(I started keeping count at 635).

I got shyvana with IP the moment she was released, and I played her literally instalock everyday since her release(novemeber 2011)

Here just an idea for you


----------



## Phobia

OMG My Eyes ... All what I can see is .... Shyva !!! @[email protected]


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I changed my name to Just Me Shyvana a little while ago...









over estimating? probably not.... if anything im probably under estimating...


----------



## XiCynx

I feel like if there was a good khazix who was top with you it could shut you down very hard. But it seems like you don't run into that very often. Nice job on the win streaks!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> I feel like if there was a good khazix who was top with you it could shut you down very hard. But it seems like you don't run into that very often. Nice job on the win streaks!


I rarely solo top.

probably 1 in 50 matches do I have too solo top.
I used to solo top shy a lot but when m5 showed her off in the jungle...she kinda got stuck there in the meta even though shes an absolute menence to lots of top laners like vlad, riven, wu, irelia. ect.
I'm kinda afraid that if they buff shy, they are going to make her an unstoppable top and they'll have to figure out some way to either keep her in the jungle or nerf her.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Saintvicious...

Is that you?


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XiCynx*
> 
> I feel like if there was a good khazix who was top with you it could shut you down very hard. But it seems like you don't run into that very often. Nice job on the win streaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely solo top.
> 
> probably 1 in 50 matches do I have too solo top.
> I used to solo top shy a lot but when m5 showed her off in the jungle...she kinda got stuck there in the meta even though shes an absolute menence to lots of top laners like vlad, riven, wu, irelia. ect.
> I'm kinda afraid that if they buff shy, they are going to make her an unstoppable top and they'll have to figure out some way to either keep her in the jungle or nerf her.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see. I completely forgot about Shyv going jungle. I am only in Silver so I always just see her playing top instead. She is a very difficult champ for most to 1v1 her(for good reason) but from a lot of sources I've been reading, she is actually one of the lowest tier champs to be jungling in this current season. But obviously you have been show us otherwise.


----------



## patriotaki

which champ you like from the free onces this week?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Saintvicious...
> 
> Is that you?


No its just me Shyvana


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Saintvicious...
> 
> Is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> No its just me Shyvana
Click to expand...

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/22973314

Saint Vicious is in Bronze III guiz









Nice work on Jungle 'shy, you should really play more to level up more!

I have kinda given up on ranked for now, it was probably the least enjoyable thing. I mean, moving up through silver is just a joke. It gets stupider and stupider. Like guinisoo / nashor taric support or varus support w/full AD. And people not doing things right. Like just farming instead of grouping with the team, not pushing objectives, not poking when enemy tries to take CS, not getting buffs on time, not trying to counter jungle, not warding right, etc. Just fundamental basics that I thought people would know by now.

Meh, I just expected more, and it got to the point of me not having fun anymore - like being upset when we won and I went ~9/4/11 with Jayce or something. Just because I messed up defending my ADCs. I guess it's kinda like I am trying to improve more, and notice where I make mistakes - but I am so bad that all the mistakes make me very sad xD

Also getting matched with Gold players / high silver isn't the best when your team is barely silver 5.

Also is it just me, or does duo-queuing send your team into full-derp mode?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm stuck in bronze because I'm whats been dubbed a "Flawsie."
There are 4 types of people who play league no matter what place or rank.
Baddies, Flawesies, Common, and Carries.

Baddies/noobs ect. people whom are geuiniely bad for their skill range and RNG is the only reason they aren't taking it to the bottom teirs. They are the kinds of players whom play for fun or don't really care to play and troll or just play to play, or otherwise don't have much effort or care to put into a match. Many of these players are toxic some aren't, many don't care enough to cause a toxicity problem. but their lack of experience, initiative or their frequencies of errors usually can fail a team.

Flawsies are different, they are players whom have "bad" elo/ranking but are actually strong well versed well rounded players and usually can have a very strong match presence, but are unable to be carry or lack the ability to really press a wining advantage. Usually are noticeably stronger laners, and team fighters. Most are very dedicated and are fairly good. But the reason they are "flaws" is for many reasons. Most are rather toxic due to frustration, many are very capable for the most part but lack a serious element of understanding of the game or don't know how to apply it. flawsies are people who are "stuck" in elo/player brackets that end up getting balanced out long before a flaws' elo is properly balanced like many players. This makes it damn near impossible for their accounts to progress to their skill level. this problem has only gotten worse since the new leagues system has come into affect. the leagues system changed the way players achive and que in for elo which has created a huge problem for anyone who cant successfully carry. Flaws are better than common players, but are stunted by the lack of progression, but aren't good enough to carry and end up in an ELO they simply don't "belong" in.

Common players are non-bad, non flawed players whom have reached their intended elo target or can do very little to progress but arent' characteristically flawed. They have found their "true elo" and generally stay there and are content. Usually plays with friends and tries to help others out. ect.
As the name suggests, they are a common fairly average player for their rating, neither strong or bad.

Carries are the rare players who are extremely good and que up as new and shoot up in rankings, most are extremely strong players and are "unstoppable" Can stomp players like they are bots. usuaully end up in top teir elo's.
They carry every game, what more needs to be said? Eventually a carry ends up into one of the 3 teirs above.

There's usually 1 or 2 flaws per match, an a handful of common and bads.
Carries are extremely rare below 1250 elo.

A funny thing about this is that if you take 5 flawsies and put them on a team they go on massive wins streaks and absolutely dominate because their combined skill is well off enough for a dedicated team but solo Q causes many problems.
I've done this multiple times.(at least 6 times now)


----------



## Fortunex

If you've played that many games and are still in bronze, then you're not learning very much from your matches.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If you've played that many games and are still in bronze, then you're not learning very much from your matches.


Not always true.

You can't cast a blanket statement over everyone.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not always true.
> 
> You can't cast a blanket statement over everyone.


Is there some other reason you would have hundreds of games and still be in mid bronze? I can't think of one.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not always true.
> 
> You can't cast a blanket statement over everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some other reason you would have hundreds of games and still be in mid bronze? I can't think of one.
Click to expand...

Mid bronze is true, was kinda referring the hell that can be promos


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Mid bronze is true, was kinda referring the hell that can be promos


Promos can be annoying, but it's not like you're gonna be a gold level player stuck in bronze or silver just because promos.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Is there some other reason you would have hundreds of games and still be in mid bronze? I can't think of one.


believe whatever you want, but ive put in so much hardwork and learning to try to get out of bronze but no matter what I;ve done nothing ever changes. I spent months watching streams looking for advice and tips.
tried everying and have gotten into the habit of dropping wards all over even trying to learn when the right time to buy an oracles is..
even small stuff. trying to do something, anything right. map awareness, counter junlging, counter ganking ect... anything and everything...

nothings helped at all.

I even gave my account to my gold player friend whom I know would be diamond if he gave a damn, hes literally the best player I've ever seen personally. hes better than my ex girlfriend who was plat...
not even he could get my account out of bronze, he was just like "wth how the hell are people this bad?"

I've tried and tried, tried so hard its made me fustraited enough to cry.(oh shut up > .> )
That's why I stopped playing so frequently. the stress and frustration was getting too hard to deal with so I just kinda gave up..

its really frustrating to try so god dam hard only to be laughed at and made fun of you for how hard you've tried.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> believe whatever you want, but ive put in so much hardwork and learning to try to get out of bronze but no matter what I;ve done nothing ever changes. I spent months watching streams looking for advice and tips.
> tried everying and have gotten into the habit of dropping wards all over even trying to learn when the right time to buy an oracles is..
> even small stuff. trying to do something, anything right. map awareness, counter junlging, counter ganking ect... anything and everything...
> 
> nothings helped at all.
> 
> I even gave my account to my gold player friend whom I know would be diamond if he gave a damn, hes literally the best player I've ever seen personally. hes better than my ex girlfriend who was plat...
> not even he could get my account out of bronze, he was just like "wth how the hell are people this bad?"
> 
> I've tried and tried, tried so hard its made me fustraited enough to cry.(oh shut up > .> )
> That's why I stopped playing so frequently. the stress and frustration was getting too hard to deal with so I just kinda gave up..
> 
> its really frustrating to try so god dam hard only to be laughed at and made fun of you for how hard you've tried.


There's a difference between trying to learn and actually learning, and it doesn't matter what you learn if you're not fixing the main problems.

I peaked at gold 3, so I'm not very good, but I hopped on my sister's account in bronze III, mostly playing AP heroes no matter what lane I went (AP Zyra/Nid bot), doing dumb stuff like starting Doran's, never buying wards, taking kills, and getting way too greedy a lot, and I got her to bronze II in less than 10 games.

I see a lot of people complaining about "winning lane but losing game", and then you see them play, and yeah they win their lane, but then they just go back to their lane and keep farming until their opponents catch back up, instead of roaming mid/top, securing buffs/dragon/baron, etc., and they wonder why they're losing because they're doing everything right, they know the ward times and when to expect enemy ganks and their map awareness is good, but they're missing some important aspect.

I don't see how one could play hundreds of games while learning, analyzing their mistakes/losses, etc. and still be in bronze. So, like I said, you're probably not learning much from your matches.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> believe whatever you want, but ive put in so much hardwork and learning to try to get out of bronze but no matter what I;ve done nothing ever changes. I spent months watching streams looking for advice and tips.
> tried everying and have gotten into the habit of dropping wards all over even trying to learn when the right time to buy an oracles is..
> even small stuff. trying to do something, anything right. map awareness, counter junlging, counter ganking ect... anything and everything...
> 
> nothings helped at all.
> 
> I even gave my account to my gold player friend whom I know would be diamond if he gave a damn, hes literally the best player I've ever seen personally. hes better than my ex girlfriend who was plat...
> not even he could get my account out of bronze, he was just like "wth how the hell are people this bad?"
> 
> I've tried and tried, tried so hard its made me fustraited enough to cry.(oh shut up > .> )
> That's why I stopped playing so frequently. the stress and frustration was getting too hard to deal with so I just kinda gave up..
> 
> its really frustrating to try so god dam hard only to be laughed at and made fun of you for how hard you've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between trying to learn and actually learning, and it doesn't matter what you learn if you're not fixing the main problems.
> 
> I peaked at gold 3, so I'm not very good, but I hopped on my sister's account in bronze III, mostly playing AP heroes no matter what lane I went (AP Zyra/Nid bot), doing dumb stuff like starting Doran's, never buying wards, taking kills, and getting way too greedy a lot, and I got her to bronze II in less than 10 games.
> 
> I see a lot of people complaining about "winning lane but losing game", and then you see them play, and yeah they win their lane, but then they just go back to their lane and keep farming until their opponents catch back up, instead of roaming mid/top, securing buffs/dragon/baron, etc., and they wonder why they're losing because they're doing everything right, they know the ward times and when to expect enemy ganks and their map awareness is good, but they're missing some important aspect.
> 
> I don't see how one could play hundreds of games while learning, analyzing their mistakes/losses, etc. and still be in bronze. So, like I said, you're probably not learning much from your matches.
Click to expand...

I agree 100% with this.

I got my self from Bronze III to silver IV with top lanes. Yeah sure I mostly won my lane, and when I did I roamed. Took the tower, roamed and secured objectives. Made sure others got kills and warded a lot. Told the team when and where / how to engage and when to go for objectives. It is a lot of work and essentially you're a one man game, but it gets you wins. You need a snow-ball char / late game char though.

Jungle, theoretically, is the easiest to carry. You just have to know how to jungle and gank well, and focus on a lane / get all lanes to win. Don't stress that much about your build, it's more about how you gank and trying =/= good gank. And just because a lane is pushed or is warded, doesn't mean you can't gank. Also learn counter ganking, counter jungling and the role of your jungle.


----------



## rootzreggae

Franbunny, i can understand what are you saying. It's hard for some people to understand that you can't win games alone. If you have older accounts, its very likely that you will find the most amount of baddies if your hidden mmr is low. You are literally under a big pile of *sweets* . It's hard to come outta there, since you win like 3 or 5 points a game, and lose 13+ . Now, people with newer accounts aren't that deep low in hidden mmr, even if they are bad. This is why they say it's not justifiable for you to be stuck as the bronze knight, bronze king even. Start a new account from scratch, and you will most likely climb to silver 3 or even gold in a breeze, because your hidden mmr won't be as low as your older account.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I don't want to start a new account. I spent enough money on mine as it is.

I'd love to see any of these guys take my account to silver. I handed my account over to a platinum player, and he couldn't do it.
I'd just love to see someone bring my account out of this derphole that I've gotten into,

Most of these guys missed something critical that was revealed by my last screenshot.

I was silver last season. I was 1160 elo average with 1/3rd the games play in ranked and I was a far worse player backthen, than I am now.
I was playing pretty much the exact same champion pool too.
I maxed at +13 win score with shyvana last season, however, I've breached +30 win score with shyvana this season.

season 3's changes and new ranked implementation system has screwed up much of the ELO system and the gain and loss of mmr.

my MMR fluxates wildly and is very unstable... sometimes dropping to 850s and shooting back up to just below 1000's.

And literally every time I hit a promo, the biggest freaking derp tards end up on my team, without fail

I had 21 promotion failures in a row once this season.
I would lose the 2 games in a row for a promo, win the game right after and went back into promotion, and I've also had a glitch happen on my account at one point where I was booted out of a promotion when I never dodged got d/ced or left a game. that literally made me cry.
I sent a ticket into riot and they said they would look into it.
I was never responded too.

I also had an instance where I ended up in bronze 5 for a short time where I had a HIGHER MMR that my previous bronze 3 rating... how the hell?


----------



## ColdHardCash

I really understand the bronze hell. Im bronze and I went on a 15 game win streak, got to my promo and trolls broke my streak. Bronze is hard to progress out of compared to others. Most kids on Overclock.net got elo boosted anyway. In reality the majority of people here are worth silver/gold.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I really understand the bronze hell. Im bronze and I went on a 15 game win streak, got to my promo and trolls broke my streak. Bronze is hard to progress out of compared to others.


I agree, I've played with many silvers who don't know jack...crap about league and who've managed to climb out for no apparent reason at all.

I have a friend, she was gold last season... she has the exact same problem as me, and we'll duo together instantly because we know both of us are better than our peers.
She can't get passed silver 1.
she was gold and rising last season

I was silver and rising last season.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Well most attractive females play support and they get carried to plat and diamond but yet they are bad at anything other than support. You just need a really strong placement matches, I had the worst start with 2w and 8 loss even tho I won my first two games.

Ignore the lolurbronzie remarks, the majority of players are bronze and silver by a large margin and its highly likely they are bronze or silver too.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Well most attractive females play support and they get carried to plat and diamond but yet they are bad at anything other than support.


har har very funny.

I'm female
and I REFUSE to play support, I will dodge or play a roam champion instead of actually support.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Well most attractive females play support and they get carried to plat and diamond but yet they are bad at anything other than support.
> 
> 
> 
> har har very funny.
> 
> I'm female
> and I REFUSE to play support, I will dodge or play a roam champion instead of actually support.
Click to expand...

That's really bad.

You should know all roles and not be so bad mannered to ruin people's games because you don't want to play support.


----------



## rootzreggae

Franbunny, if you have invested money into Lol of legends, then i understand why its out of the picture to start a new account. But me, personally, if Lol of legends started to feel like a job, i would've take a time from it, play very casually..like never, untill season change or riot get their mmr mess togheter : )
Dive into dota 2 for a change of pace? No?


----------



## ColdHardCash

I played nunu and taric support with about 80 games between them but it gets soooo boring and frustating seeing bad adcs and other lanes feeding. I prefer to adc with a support who has a clue but since im aussie adc is hard sometimes.

Im waitimg for aussie servers


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's really bad.
> 
> You should know all roles and not be so bad mannered to ruin people's games because you don't want to play support.


I do know all the roles.
I can play every role with at least 5 champions

my supports:
Lux
Leona
Sona
Soraka
kayle
zyra

My junglers
Shyvana
Sejunai
Diana
Elise
Maokai
Riven
Nocturne

My top laners
Shyvana
Fiora
Riven
Irelia
Cassio
Morgana
Akali
Elise
Diana

Mid
Cassio
Annie
Ahri
Zyra
Morgana
Shyvana
Lux

ADC
Cait
Quinn
Vayne
Trist
Miss Fortune
Ashe

I just don't like playing support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Franbunny, if you have invested money into Lol of legends, then i understand why its out of the picture to start a new account. But me, personally, if Lol of legends started to feel like a job, i would've take a time from it, play very casually..like never, untill season change or riot get their mmr mess togheter : )
> Dive into dota 2 for a change of pace? No?


I can't really play dota2 because of its mechanics difference..
I have a neuromuscular disorder that makes playing certain games damn near impossible and unfortunately dota2 happens to be one of them. I've been able to play LoL because of its lockscreen mechanic(I don't play locked but I do lock the screen often).
My camera is bound to WASD on both SC2 and LoL

Btw guys I'm a top silver player in SC2 without even trying
I always make it into first place of silver and just stop playing because I lose my motivation. I do great by myself, if I don't have to rely on others, but I went to do 2s and 3s on sc2 lol I lost left and right because of my team

I have 85 average APM and 280 spikes in apm

Although I do love playing windrunner, her laughs are adorable.


----------



## discipline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I do know all the roles.
> I can play every role with at least 5 champions
> *clipped to make quote shorter*
> I just don't like playing support.
> I can't really play dota2 because of its mechanics difference..
> I have a neuromuscular disorder that makes playing certain games damn near impossible and unfortunately dota2 happens to be one of them. I've been able to play LoL because of its lockscreen mechanic(I don't play locked but I do lock the screen often).
> My camera is bound to WASD on both SC2 and LoL
> 
> Btw guys I'm a top silver player in SC2 without even trying
> I always make it into first place of silver and just stop playing because I lose my motivation. I do great by myself, if I don't have to rely on others, but I went to do 2s and 3s on sc2 lol I lost left and right because of my team
> 
> I have 85 average APM and 280 spikes in apm
> 
> Although I do love playing windrunner, her laughs are adorable.


I know it might suck if you don't enjoy the champions but for ranked I highly suggest playing OP champions. I'm gold II on my main (IGN: Bubble Buddy) and gold I on my smurf (smurferdinger). I originally made my smurf for heimerdinger only ranked games but then I thought to myself why not just play the highest win rate champ and see how far I get? When I hit 30 the highest winrate champ was janna at 55% winrate in soloq. So thats what I did and I got gold I in less than half the games it took on my main account.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I can't really play dota2 because of its mechanics difference..
> I have a neuromuscular disorder that makes playing certain games damn near impossible and unfortunately dota2 happens to be one of them. I've been able to play LoL because of its lockscreen mechanic(I don't play locked but I do lock the screen often).
> My camera is bound to WASD on both SC2 and LoL
> 
> Btw guys I'm a top silver player in SC2 without even trying
> I always make it into first place of silver and just stop playing because I lose my motivation. I do great by myself, if I don't have to rely on others, but I went to do 2s and 3s on sc2 lol I lost left and right because of my team
> 
> I have 85 average APM and 280 spikes in apm
> 
> Although I do love playing windrunner, her laughs are adorable.


APM counters are not reliable anymore, they included spammable keys now. So spamming clicks + hotkeys = high APM.
IIRC EPM is more acurate, but not the same as the old APM. And APM means nothing to do with skill (almost nothing at least). High EPM could help you improve your game at pro-levels, and getting your APM above something that is terrible can help you at normal levels. I know a few GMs with EPM/true APM of ~50-60, and many more master league players with the same.
Team games aren't nearly as competitive in SC2 because of the imbalance of them compared to solo games. Some strategies are too impossible to balance in team games without disturbing their balance in the normal game mode.

And ranks in SC2 =/= ranks in LoL.
If they were any relation, I should be in high diamond for LoL


----------



## OkanG

^ Seems like another problem right there.. You can't possibly know that many champions very well, keep to 2-3 champions per role and get really good with them, otherwise that could be another thing holding you back. I climbed from Gold 5 to 1 in about two weeks just playing Riven, no one else. I got a buddy who is almost Diamond in about a month, coming from Gold 5, he's played Tryndamere in 95% of his games. You can't have that big of a champion pool and expect to carry with all of them.


----------



## phre0n

I would just like to win a ranked soloq.. but the damn n00bs that play, make it almost impossible .__.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Except the entire gaming community outside of lol and most lol players agree that the lol community is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure players like you cause that stereotype. You've obviously spent a lot of time on LoL with you 1,600+ Shyvana games that you say are an understatement. So that pretty much makes you apart of the LoL community and from what I've read so far, most of the people here have been trying to give you tips but you just shrug them off or tell us they don't work while calling them stupid for not understanding.
> 
> I can safely say that one of the reasons you can't get out of bronze and into you "rightful place" is most likely because of your attitude. To me you come off as a person who would easily go on a tilt and suffer from losing streaks due to anger or annoyance at your team.
Click to expand...

A few other tips:
Your masteries on Shy aren't the best. Vet. scars are important to get if youre going 9 in def. Perseverance isn't that useful. Also going 9/21 would be better than 21/9 on Jungles like Shy.

Also from my brief knowledge of Shy, I know that early phage + BortK is really strong on her. BortK and frozen mallet should be her only dmg items as jungle, sometimes exchanging BortK for something else. But Junglers are more meant for the support role IMO.

For example; I love Cho jungle. And my build for him is Spirit of the Ancient Golem + Bulwark + Locket (core). I love locket for Junglers, and Ancient Golem is amazing too.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> A few other tips:
> Your masteries on Shy aren't the best. Vet. scars are important to get if youre going 9 in def. Perseverance isn't that useful. Also going 9/21 would be better than 21/9 on Jungles like Shy.


While you are generally right, I personally don't like generalizing with masteries like that. Especially with junglers. I find that I do better when I make my masteries fit my playstyle with said champion. When I play J4 I usually like playing very agressive early game because of his ability to surprise with his long range engage. Because of that I run 21/9/0 masteries to maximize my kill potential early game.

I also like to go 0/9/21 on udyr (0/21/9 if they have a lot of cc) because the movement speed and buff duration increase is really nice on him.


----------



## Raise

Dropped out of Gold today due to inactivity. ****. I swear I've only been out of ranked for like 2 weeks. Whatever.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Dropped out of Gold today due to inactivity. ****. I swear I've only been out of ranked for like 2 weeks. Whatever.


I think the delay starts after 14 days, but I'm not sure. You must've been very close to demotion when you were active.


----------



## Raise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think the delay starts after 14 days, but I'm not sure. You must've been very close to demotion when you were active.


From the wiki it says "There is also League Points inactivity decay over time, by a set amount, if you haven't played ranked in 28 days." I was sitting in Gold 5 with 16 points and got demoted to Silver 1 with 91 points.

It's no big deal. I don't really care about this game much anymore. Everyone takes it too seriously, I'm switching games with friends soon to something I enjoy more. Just kinda sucks.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> From the wiki it says "There is also League Points inactivity decay over time, by a set amount, if you haven't played ranked in 28 days." I was sitting in Gold 5 with 16 points and got demoted to Silver 1 with 91 points.
> 
> It's no big deal. I don't really care about this game much anymore. Everyone takes it too seriously, I'm switching games with friends soon to something I enjoy more. Just kinda sucks.


Well, if you're playing ranked games without taking it "too seriously", you're doing it wrong. But I get what you mean if you're talking about normal games too.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, if you're playing ranked games without taking it "too seriously", you're doing it wrong. But I get what you mean if you're talking about normal games too.


Nothing wrong with playing ranked games and not taking it very seriously as long as you're not trolling and stuff.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Nothing wrong with playing ranked games and not taking it very seriously as long as you're not trolling and stuff.


Well, you still have to do your best. It's ranked after all.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, you still have to do your best. It's ranked after all.


No I don't :V


----------



## Raise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, if you're playing ranked games without taking it "too seriously", you're doing it wrong. But I get what you mean if you're talking about normal games too.


I do take the game seriously, but I'm not a dick to people when they play bad. Most people take ranked games (and normals) so seriously that you'd think they're playing the final match for the LCS championship or something. People just need to relax and play the game. That's what's driving me away lately.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> No I don't :V


lol

It's true that most people flame way too much. I keep it to a minimum by flaming in my own head, without typing it to the team. Works wonders!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, if you're playing ranked games without taking it "too seriously", you're doing it wrong. But I get what you mean if you're talking about normal games too.
> 
> 
> 
> I do take the game seriously, but I'm not a dick to people when they play bad. Most people take ranked games (and normals) so seriously that you'd think they're playing the final match for the LCS championship or something. People just need to relax and play the game. That's what's driving me away lately.
Click to expand...

Yeah especially in normals.

I use normals for practice, like Ryze top or Kennen top. And if I don't get it the first time don't hate me for it... it's just practice


----------



## Zackcy

Finally, after 5 fails, the 6th one is a victory!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Finally, after 5 fails, the 6th one is a victory!


jealous







congratz


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey guys, been lurking a while. Finally joined. Just played the most exhilarating ARAM at 230 am.



I usually play Ziggs or Lux mid, or Darius and Ashe Top/Bot. Can't jungle effectively. Still below 30


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz


Ty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey guys, been lurking a while. Finally joined. Just played the most exhilarating ARAM at 230 am.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually play Ziggs or Lux mid, or Darius and Ashe Top/Bot. Can't jungle effectively. Still below 30


You should get boots, especially in ARAM. Need movement speed to dodge skillshots, and the 15 m.pen from sorcs shoes are really great.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Ty
> You should get boots, especially in ARAM. Need movement speed to dodge skillshots, and the 15 m.pen from sorcs shoes are really great.


I usually do, except when I go 11 kills before dying. By the I was done buying the nexus was half gone.


----------



## Chunin

I got from silver 4 to gold 2 in less than a week. All you really need is decent mechanics and some umderstanding of the game. People all too often tunnel vision for the kills even when its not worth it. Why kill that 0/6 support and die yourself giving them your spree. Baron calls are throwing more games than bad teamfight engages. If you feel like your team is ahead just tell them to take towers, at that point more often than not varon is not needed. As for positions you really have to play at least one champion of each. I mostly play top but i knew i had to learn more so i did. Once you do all that its easier to win. If you feel you can make the calls for your team do so. Many people in lower elo when put against equally skilled players they can win their lanes but have no idea what to do once the laning phase is over. Just dont rage at people it doesnt help and often makes people play even worse.


----------



## OkanG

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1h4x3d/35_tips_on_how_to_get_your_ass_up_the_ladder/

Interesting read


----------



## Zackcy

Nob AD focus tank.


----------



## Th4natos

I love league but I have not been able to play for a long long time... makes me sad. can't wait to get back into this game competitively soon.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Most kids on Overclock.net got elo boosted anyway. In reality the majority of people here are worth silver/gold.


...What?

The last few pages of this thread is major Q_Q. Yes, you may think you deserve to be in a higher elo, that you're above your current skill level, and the MMR system is unbalanced and unfair, but the truth is hundreds of players that actually ARE above their skill level climb and make it successfully.

Saying things like "Oh, I play at a Gold level, but I'm bronze 1 ***!", or "But my even my plat friend said silver was really gay omg" doesn't prove anything and just makes those who actually were good enough to make it feel like they achieved less than they really did.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I really understand the bronze hell. Im bronze and I went on a 15 game win streak, got to my promo and trolls broke my streak. Bronze is hard to progress out of compared to others. Most kids on Overclock.net got elo boosted anyway. In reality the majority of people here are worth silver/gold.


Bronze is so ridiculously easy to carry out of.

People have very poor game mechanics, they don't know their limits, they don't know what can/can't kill them, they don't how to trade, they have no map awareness, and they repeat the same mistakes over and over again.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> MessyMuff (Twisted Fate) [All] [00:06:48]: 2 boots
> 
> revAnA (Vladimir) [00:06:57]: why does he do that
> 
> Barnicle (Shaco) [All] [00:06:58]: i has 2 feet


Quote:


> Konradb[All] [20:52:33]: THERE ARE 10 MILLION MILLION MILLION PARTICLES IN THE UNIVERSE THAT WE CAN OBSERVE
> 
> Konradb[All] [20:52:43]: YOUR MAMA TOOK THE UGLY ONES AND PUT THEM INTO ONE NERD


----------



## Zackcy

I wasn't aware you played League now Frick.

You seem too nice.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I really understand the bronze hell. Im bronze and I went on a 15 game win streak, got to my promo and trolls broke my streak. Bronze is hard to progress out of compared to others. Most kids on Overclock.net got elo boosted anyway. In reality the majority of people here are worth silver/gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Bronze is so ridiculously easy to carry out of.
> 
> People have very poor game mechanics, they don't know their limits, they don't know what can/can't kill them, *they don't how to trade*, they have no map awareness, and they repeat the same mistakes over and over again.
Click to expand...

That is how to get out of Bronze. Simple as that.

Just learn how to trade really well, and when to trade. And you should be in Silver no time.

So long as your mechanics/Map awareness/focus isn't god-awful.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bronze is so ridiculously easy to carry out of.
> 
> People have very poor game mechanics, they don't know their limits, they don't know what can/can't kill them, they don't how to trade, they have no map awareness, and they repeat the same mistakes over and over again.


Yeah people who are platinum and cant carry others out of silver usually dont play like a platinum lol.. I've palyed on my friends silver one account and won 16 games in a row before i lost one.


----------



## carajean

Hey guys I am new to this game but looking to learn fast. I joined the channel in game. I am mostly on after 5pm EST during the week.

I am REALLY new to this game but have the time to devote.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Zacky is now plat

I'm jealous.

Is it just straight jungling? Or did you play some other roles too?


----------



## blove

hey guys just figured id put myself in here too. i usually play khazix, brand, fiddlesticks, or nocturne. jungle and lanes just kinda depends. only level 25 so no ranked games or anything and i usualy dont play alone as its more fun to play with people. IGN Praetorium if anyone cares to play.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I just thought of the perfect way to describe vayne (to anyone who doesnt know her early game is awful but late is nasty)

Vayne is like that kid you pick on in school. early in life you bully her and she can't do anything about it but later in life she will grow up to whoop your pansy ass.

Who agrees?


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I just thought of the perfect way to describe vayne (to anyone who doesnt know her early game is awful but late is nasty)
> 
> Vayne is like that kid you pick on in school. early in life you bully her and she can't do anything about it but later in life she will grow up to whoop your pansy ass.
> 
> Who agrees?


Me lol

she is op at the end


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Just won my promo from Bronze 1 to Silver 5, after 500 games. I can't believe I finally did it.

Next stop, GOLD!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I think I did okay in a 4v5 (on the 4)


----------



## RedRay81

Streaming again !

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81


----------



## dipanzan




----------



## fragamemnon

Let's play some ARAMs! Or troll normal games. For example: crit plank / xin bot lane, etc. This rules, forces their jungler babysitting bot lane, etc.

nickname: fragamemnon
EU West here so feel free to add me (just toss me a PM with in-game name so I know it is you guys)


----------



## hammertime850

hey I just joined the club.

I main jungle and usually play: nocturn nautilus klha zix and fiddlesticks.


----------



## frickfrock999

Started playing Ranked for the first time today.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

While at the lan in toronto...


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Started playing Ranked for the first time today.


Oh no

Another victim fallen down the ladder


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Started playing Ranked for the first time today.


Ohhhh....frickfrock.


----------



## Chunin

Your Jax builds are questionable at best







Also even tho he has a jump and an aoe stun you really need flash or ghost on him, or anyone else for that matter, playing the long lane junglers most of the time gank. Also top being an easy snowball lane doesnt help either. Hope you are more lucky in your next games ^^


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Started playing Ranked for the first time today.


Don't play ranked just because you hit lvl 30.

You need to understand a lot of the meta, etc. first.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Ohhhh....frickfrock.


I don't get it. I'm doing everything I'm told to do and we still keep losing.
Going to try pinging more this game and playing with YI, see if that helps.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I don't get it. I'm doing everything I'm told to do and we still keep losing.
> Going to try pinging more this game and playing with YI, see if that helps.


Some players record replays of their games, so other players can analyze your mistakes and your team's mistakes. Everyone makes mistakes and it's hard because it's a team game.

Also what masteries and runes do you run on those top lane champs? What items do you purchase to start the game? Top lane is a pretty rough lane to play.


----------



## frickfrock999

Well, that didn't work.
Lost and ended up being demoted.


















Swell.
Going to try playing Katrina and see if that works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Also what masteries and runes do you run on those top lane champs? What items do you purchase to start the game? Top lane is a pretty rough lane to play.


I don't have any runes yet but I put my points into offense. I buy boots first.


----------



## Chunin

What is your in game nick? Also id stop playing ranked games if you have no runes. Youll end up falling into the deepest parts of elo hell where people dont care anymore. Youll never be able to crawl back up from there and propably start another account before you pull all of your hair out. Just a tip.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm already getting there.
Just played another game with Renk and lost again.

This is so demoralzing.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> I'm already getting there.
> Just played another game with Renk and lost again.
> 
> This is so demoralzing.


I'd rather lose fairly then have my team

-troll all game
-instalock
-cry all game
-intentionally feeding
-and give up when we're obviously winning causing us to lose (This has happened way too many times0

And I'm silver 4 trying to climb up to at least gold 5 but my team never seems to take anything serious. I think I may start a new account.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I have no sympathy for people in ranked. All I hear everyone do is whine endlessly about it, yet non ranked seems to be where all the real fun is. Doesn't take a genius to figure this one out.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'd rather lose fairly then have my team
> 
> -troll all game
> -instalock
> -cry all game
> -intentionally feeding
> -and give up when we're obviously winning causing us to lose (This has happened way too many times0
> 
> And I'm silver 4 trying to climb up to at least gold 5 but my team never seems to take anything serious. I think I may start a new account.


I have no idea if we're fairly losing or not.
All I know is every game is usually 8-30 or something equally ridiculous.

I'm going to wait till I can buy a bunch of runes and then go back in.


----------



## Chunin

What is your nick?


----------



## fragamemnon

Sona + Thresh bot lane = truly outrageous.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Well, that didn't work.
> Lost and ended up being demoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swell.
> Going to try playing Katrina and see if that works.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Also what masteries and runes do you run on those top lane champs? What items do you purchase to start the game? Top lane is a pretty rough lane to play.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any runes yet but I put my points into offense. I buy boots first.
Click to expand...

You definitely need to buy some runes to play ranked.

A good generic rune page for AD champs is:

Flat Attack damage marks (red)
Flat Armor seals (yellow)
Flat Attack damage quints (brown?)
Flat Magic resist glyphs (blues)

For AP champs, get:

Flat Magic penetration marks (red)
Flat Armor seals (yellow)
Flat Ability power quints (brown?)
Flat Magic resist glyphs (blues)

For tankier top lane champs like Renekton, Garen, Irelia, etc., you want to go 9-21-0 for masteries. For bursty damage top laners like Riven, Zed, and maybe Vi, you could go 21-9-0 for masteries.

You should not buy boots first on most champions anymore imho. You can buy this instead to start in top lane:

- 5 potions + rejuvenation bead + sight ward
- cloth armor + 5 potions (if you're facing an AD champion)
- you may start doran shield, doran ring, or doran blade depending upon the champ too

But yeah, some games are just hard to win. I am not very good at this game and need to improve so much more. There are a lot of things I should have done better.


----------



## Iislsdum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> A good generic rune page for AD champs is:
> 
> Flat Attack damage marks (red)
> Flat Armor seals (yellow)
> Flat Attack damage quints (brown?)
> Flat Magic resist glyphs (blues)
> 
> For AP champs, get:
> 
> Flat Magic penetration marks (red)
> Flat Armor seals (yellow)
> Flat Ability power quints (brown?)
> Flat Magic resist glyphs (blues)


I believe quints are supposed to be purple.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> I believe quints are supposed to be purple.


Quints are brown

Purple ones are limited edition


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I have no sympathy for people in ranked. All I hear everyone do is whine endlessly about it, yet non ranked seems to be where all the real fun is. Doesn't take a genius to figure this one out.


You mean all the people in normals screaming report if you don't play the meta? Sure buddy lets have fun with that?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Don't play ranked just because you hit lvl 30.
> 
> You need to understand a lot of the meta, etc. first.


No you don't









Lower leagues (bronze/silver) exist for a reason.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> You mean all the people in normals screaming report if you don't play the meta? Sure buddy lets have fun with that?


I very rarely have this issue if at all, yet everyone that plays ranked that I know endlessly whines about it. Personally I love normal, play 14+ games a day on a good day, sooo...


----------



## iNcontroL

Honestly, I can't stress this enough. If you actually care about your ELO/MMR/TIER whatever, do not under any circumstance play Ranked until you have at least 2 full rune pages filled with Tier 3 Runes and understand the skills and play style of two champions in at least 3 different roles (So 6 Champions).

I'd also wait until you have at least a 100 games played in Normals at level 30, but that's just me. As of now all you are doing is dropping yourself further and further down and it may not even be because of lack of skill, but lack of playtime and that would be a shame. You'd eventually drop so far that it'd be difficult to dig yourself out, not only that but you'll be playing with players that are generally far below average and eventually you'll pick up bad habits and play style from them. So it'd be like one vicious circle.


----------



## vnaut

So people have already said it but don't play ranked without being fully prepared. The more games you lose the more your MMR will drop. If you keep losing or even maintain a one win/one loss ratio, your MMR will barely rise and at some point you'll be getting less than 10 points a game. By then it'll be a looooooong climb to get out of your division. =(

Ex: a friend in mine was placed into silver 3, then quit the game. He ended up returning to league and is now at ~160 games of ranked. However, he's only made it to Silver 2. At this point, he's only been getting 7-10 points per game and losing almost as much when he loses. So even if you have an abnormally good win rate like 1.5/1, it'll still take like 60 games to go from Silver 2 to 1, 120 games to silver 1 promotions, and god knows how many to get into gold 5.

Disregard this if you don't care and just play for fun...but ranked is not the place for fun, but all consuming hatred. =)

@frickfrock: I'd at least look up guides to your champions on solomid.net or lolpro.com. those summoner choices and item choices are for the most part horrendous


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> @frickfrock: I'd at least look up guides to your champions on solomid.net or lolpro.com. those summoner choices and item choices are for the most part horrendous


I quit and uninstalled days ago.


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81

if anyone wants to join add tantro on NA server


----------



## vnaut

If some of you guys wanna improve and start climbing ranked...

here you go

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1hz7jg/looking_for_likeminded_skilled_players_for_silver/

As far as I know high gold players can join the plat team as well, and bronze may be able to join the silver team. People improve fast when you criticize their every move =)

First matches are happening either today or this weekend, just add the OP of the post and ask him about it


----------



## General123

Posted this in the lol forum but I think I may get some more solid answers here.

I was placed into Bronze II at the start and 38 games latter I am now in Bronze II. I was in my promo for Bronze I on the first day I play ranked.. but now almost every team I get is (and I hate to use this word) but they are toxic. Whether it is a troll support who goes 0/4 before 10 minutes (all kills to adc) and then blames me for loosing the lane.. or I say "Top pref" and I am last pick. The person that picks with me since he is #4 (ROFL right?) says Pick order> and I calmly pick support. He latter goes 0/8.. I mean what do I do. Please give me some help.. thanks.


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Posted this in the lol forum but I think I may get some more solid answers here.
> 
> I was placed into Bronze II at the start and 38 games latter I am now in Bronze II. I was in my promo for Bronze I on the first day I play ranked.. but now almost every team I get is (and I hate to use this word) but they are toxic. Whether it is a troll support who goes 0/4 before 10 minutes (all kills to adc) and then blames me for loosing the lane.. or I say "Top pref" and I am last pick. The person that picks with me since he is #4 (ROFL right?) says Pick order> and I calmly pick support. He latter goes 0/8.. I mean what do I do. Please give me some help.. thanks.


Hello from Bronze V.

Unfortunately there is not much you can do against the trolls on your team, reporting them at the end is all you can do. Just keep practicing, and eventually youll be able to carry your way out of Bronze (thats the theory anyways).

Still, I highly doubt you are the only one getting trolls, the enemies probably get trolls as well.


----------



## Chunin

Everyone who posts in this thread should add their in game nick at least in one of their posts so we could check the lolking page of the players and maybe suggest what they are doing wrong build/summoners/masteries-wise.


----------



## General123

Good idea, here is mine
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/31917194#history


----------



## Chunin

Your masteries look fine (probably taken from mobafire ^^) but your runes are a mess. Id suggest playing more normal games to farm more IP and buy better runes before attempting to play more ranked games. You are putting yourself at an disadventage from the start which just will make you lose more games and fall deeper to elo hell. Also i noticed you play a lot of ADCs but the type that have a rather high skill cap like draven. When i learned ADC i only played Ashe, Miss Fortune, Caitlyn and Tristana. They are easier to play because their mechanics rely on point and click to do the damage rather than skill shots. If you are confident in your skill shots you should play Ezreal to not depend on the support that much because you got a good escape and poke from afar skills.


----------



## General123

Could you recommended some runes? And that is a great point on the adc, thanks. I really like Trist and vayne. I usually play top Jayce and if I do not get that then I adc.


----------



## Chunin

Nowadays every ADC uses runes that were considered tank runes like a year or two ago. You pretty much run armor yellows and magic resist blues on every bot champion. For reds and quints it depends. Some people like to go full AD runes on both, some go armor pen reds/AD quints or the other way around. You can go AD reds and lifesteal quints. Now why use MR when you play bot? Its because albeit the ADC usually does most of his damage as physical damage the supports deal lots of magic damage.


----------



## General123

Okay thank you.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Okay thank you.


Should go AD on quints and marks, the dmg diffreence between AD and armour pen is negligible. Last hitting which is much more important is easier with extra AD

My profile for reference
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20186481


----------



## General123

Lol I bought more armor pens like 30 mins ago.. well I will go for that then. Looks like I will need to buy more rune pages. Just another quick question: For top champs (ex. Jayce, Kha Zix, Zed, or Pantheon) are ad runes still better then armor pen?


----------



## vnaut

If you're open to playing any champion lane,

I would not advise playing adc to try and carry at that elo. The secret to lower elo is to pick a champion that can come out of winning lane an immeasurable beast.

Take for example Zed. If you're good, you'll win most mid matchups and a good amount of top match-ups. Say you win lane every single game (hey, you want to climb out of bronze, right? Be better than everybody else). Come teamfights, it doesn't matter if the enemy ADC is 20-0. A fed Zed will instagib him every. single. time. What if the enemy AP carry is fed? Zed will take care of him too. Even if the ADC/APC has a GA or Warmogs.

Now, why do I say Zed as opposed to say, Malphite? Consider you're Malphite and you win your lane. You get perfect 5 man ultis, slow the ADC, etc. However, Malphite relies on the rest of the team to have the damage to follow up. Even a full AP Malphite cannot one shot a carry.

TL;DR: you want a champion that can come out of laning phase a goddamned beast.

IMO, other champions like that are

top: zed, jax, wukong, darius
mid: diana, zed, kassadin
adc: vayne

I'd say it depends on AD runes or ArmorP runes. Some champions have much better AD scaling. For Jayce, I'd do AD, cause he builds Last Whisper real early anyway. I'd do AD runes for Zed and Panth as well cause you want the early game dominance. For Kha'zix it really doesn't matter.

dis iz me: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/27730889


----------



## OkanG

http://www.lolking.net/summoner.php?region=eune&summoner_id=22128748

So close to platinum. I hate the last grind right before a tier promotion, getting and losing 5-7LP gets frustrating!


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Lol I bought more armor pens like 30 mins ago.. well I will go for that then. Looks like I will need to buy more rune pages. Just another quick question: For top champs (ex. Jayce, Kha Zix, Zed, or Pantheon) are ad runes still better then armor pen?


Yes i havent used arpen in like 1.5 years


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> If you're open to playing any champion lane,
> 
> I would not advise playing adc to try and carry at that elo. The secret to lower elo is to pick a champion that can come out of winning lane an immeasurable beast.
> 
> Take for example Zed. If you're good, you'll win most mid matchups and a good amount of top match-ups. Say you win lane every single game (hey, you want to climb out of bronze, right? Be better than everybody else). Come teamfights, it doesn't matter if the enemy ADC is 20-0. A fed Zed will instagib him every. single. time. What if the enemy AP carry is fed? Zed will take care of him too. Even if the ADC/APC has a GA or Warmogs.
> 
> Now, why do I say Zed as opposed to say, Malphite? Consider you're Malphite and you win your lane. You get perfect 5 man ultis, slow the ADC, etc. However, Malphite relies on the rest of the team to have the damage to follow up. Even a full AP Malphite cannot one shot a carry.
> 
> TL;DR: you want a champion that can come out of laning phase a goddamned beast.
> 
> IMO, other champions like that are
> 
> top: zed, jax, wukong, darius
> mid: diana, zed, kassadin
> adc: vayne
> 
> I'd say it depends on AD runes or ArmorP runes. Some champions have much better AD scaling. For Jayce, I'd do AD, cause he builds Last Whisper real early anyway. I'd do AD runes for Zed and Panth as well cause you want the early game dominance. For Kha'zix it really doesn't matter.
> 
> dis iz me: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/27730889


Thank you very much for this, very helpful. I will start practicing with Zed more and buy ad runes. Thank you all for the help


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> If you're open to playing any champion lane,
> 
> I would not advise playing adc to try and carry at that elo. The secret to lower elo is to pick a champion that can come out of winning lane an immeasurable beast.
> 
> Take for example Zed. If you're good, you'll win most mid matchups and a good amount of top match-ups. Say you win lane every single game (hey, you want to climb out of bronze, right? Be better than everybody else). Come teamfights, it doesn't matter if the enemy ADC is 20-0. A fed Zed will instagib him every. single. time. What if the enemy AP carry is fed? Zed will take care of him too. Even if the ADC/APC has a GA or Warmogs.
> 
> Now, why do I say Zed as opposed to say, Malphite? Consider you're Malphite and you win your lane. You get perfect 5 man ultis, slow the ADC, etc. However, Malphite relies on the rest of the team to have the damage to follow up. Even a full AP Malphite cannot one shot a carry.
> 
> TL;DR: you want a champion that can come out of laning phase a goddamned beast.
> 
> IMO, other champions like that are
> 
> top: zed, jax, wukong, darius
> mid: diana, zed, kassadin
> adc: vayne
> 
> I'd say it depends on AD runes or ArmorP runes. Some champions have much better AD scaling. For Jayce, I'd do AD, cause he builds Last Whisper real early anyway. I'd do AD runes for Zed and Panth as well cause you want the early game dominance. For Kha'zix it really doesn't matter.
> 
> dis iz me: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/27730889


Just saying anyone can stomp a kassadin all game. Its not hard in my experience. Diana, eeeh yeah I can see that. Zed, not even going there (melee in mid that has a blink can wreck my day like nothing else.)


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Just saying anyone can stomp a kassadin all game. Its not hard in my experience. Diana, eeeh yeah I can see that. Zed, not even going there (melee in mid that has a blink can wreck my day like nothing else.)


What do you mean? Like kass is easy to beat in lane? Not gonna argue with that, but after he hits 6 he should be applying global pressure.

Anyway, if I had to choose one of those champs for a late game comp I'd pick kass or diana


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> What do you mean? Like kass is easy to beat in lane? Not gonna argue with that, but after he hits 6 he should be applying global pressure.
> 
> Anyway, if I had to choose one of those champs for a late game comp I'd pick kass or diana


Ive never had any issues beating on a kass haaard.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Should go AD on quints and marks, the dmg diffreence between AD and armour pen is negligible. Last hitting which is much more important is easier with extra AD
> 
> My profile for reference
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20186481


Unless you're Draven or Ezreal

Then the damage difference mid game is insane


----------



## iNcontroL

Depending on which AD I play and who I'm against I either go 9 Attack Damage Reds and 3 Life Steal Quints or 7 Armor Pen Reds, 2 Attack Damage Reds, and 3 Attack Damage Quints.

The Armor Pen and Attack Damage combination is the most optimal setup I found after some experimenting and gives really good scaling.


----------



## vnaut

I kinda think 3 lifesteal quints is mandatory on ADCs now thanks to Doran start being so much stronger than longsword/2


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I kinda think 3 lifesteal quints is mandatory on ADCs now thanks to Doran start being so much stronger than longsword/2


Most high-level ADCs do 2 at the most.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Most high-level ADCs do 2 at the most.


I'm guessing this stemmed from a high level Korean player doing it first, than all the other regions following to mimic him. The fact of the matter is 2 AD vs 2% lifesteal is so negligible that either way works. Unless you can show me some numbers that makes the extra 2 AD much better I'm gonna chalk it up to personal preference. It's like how some AD carries run mana regen instead of MR blues, or sacrificing one AD red for a crit chance red.


----------



## mush332

so 1 game away from promotion today and of course in my last game we get a troll and now im trying to get back into a promotional. this guy had last pick goes elise instead of support. never communicated and turns out hes a premade with our irelia and they both go top and feed. long story short this game is so damn toxic that its not even funny. i fear that my hate for the ppl who play this game is going to out weigh the joy i get from this game very soon. Riot needs to fix the ranked team match making some how because im constantly getting ppl that are afking/feeding/not cooping/ "mid or feed" type bs and its makeing this game so damn unbearable.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> so 1 game away from promotion today and of course in my last game we get a troll and now im trying to get back into a promotional. this guy had last pick goes elise instead of support. never communicated and turns out hes a premade with our irelia and they both go top and feed. long story short this game is so damn toxic that its not even funny. i fear that my hate for the ppl who play this game is going to out weigh the joy i get from this game very soon. Riot needs to fix the ranked team match making some how because im constantly getting ppl that are afking/feeding/not cooping/ "mid or feed" type bs and its makeing this game so damn unbearable.


Pickorder is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Pickorder is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen


its not even like they said im not supporting or anything. she just locked elise n we were all like what! cuz we were asking where everyone wanted to lane and being polite and then they do that. like cmon man. he was last pick and didnt say a thing.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

lock in needs removed IMO.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So I had fun going Ashe bot for 2 games and having kat and jax for supports. Average 27 farm between 2 games... First game pulled off a wicked backdoor for the win though.


----------



## Chunin

I lost a base race yesterday by a half health of the nexus. We were at a disadvantage going from the inner tower when they were already at our inhibitor tower. We had nunu though, he kept blood boiling me so it went kinda fast but at the very end he went full ****** and instead of attacking the last nexus tower and blood boiling me he used his ulti to kill the creeps lol. We were winning in kills and gold by that point too, still it was a fun game even if we lost.


----------



## patriotaki

just got my green ribbon
















does anyone of you here use custom skin installer?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> just got my green ribbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone of you here use custom skin installer?


No, I very much don't like the idea of it.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No, I very much don't like the idea of it.


me2 i find it uselss


----------



## RemagCP

Anybody get lag spikes of like 400-2000 randomly every 2-10 minutes? It's incredibly annoying.


----------



## OkanG

*I finally did it!*

This makes me happier than it should, for a game. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Anybody get lag spikes of like 400-2000 randomly every 2-10 minutes? It's incredibly annoying.


I was getting that today. I think it might be more DDoS attacks on their servers because my ping was fine.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Anybody get lag spikes of like 400-2000 randomly every 2-10 minutes? It's incredibly annoying.


Yeah it has been happening all the the time


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> *I finally did it!*
> 
> This makes me happier than it should, for a game. I'm so happy right now!


Best part about this is you carried yourself the last game of promotions. My last promotion game for plat was me playing support Janna and my mid Aatrox goes like 10/0. Getting carried is fun too I guess lol


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Best part about this is you carried yourself the last game of promotions. My last promotion game for plat was me playing support Janna and my mid Aatrox goes like 10/0. Getting carried is fun too I guess lol


Felt good!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







^ All my games in plat so far. 72LP in one day. I usually always stall somewhere, then advance a lot all of a sudden, going on a winning streak with all kinds of champions I don't know how to play, lol. Would be nice to go from Gold 1 to Plat 4 in just a couple of days


----------



## blackbuilder

need more friends, I main support ign wizardfingers
currently Silver III


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Also looking to play with people here and there... I already added myself to the spreadsheet a while ago but my username = Quickwalrus and not SuperToeJam anymore







.

I play mainly try to play top, support or mid and honestly do arams and normals for now while still learning the ins and outs of more champions. I am not really looking to go hardcore and play ranked ( maybe one day ) just looking to have fun doing normals and arams and maybe ranked one day. Add me or find me in the OCN LoL room on league. Take Care~!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> *I finally did it!*
> 
> This makes me happier than it should, for a game. I'm so happy right now!


Grats.

I just won another promo into Plat III. It seems like the games that I do well, we lose. And the games that I play horribly, I get carry-d! Solo queue gods best trolls.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Grats.
> 
> I just won another promo into Plat III. It seems like the games that I do well, we lose. And the games that I play horribly, I get carry-d! Solo queue gods best trolls.


Happens to me too sometimes, lol. Got into Plat 4 yesterday too, now at 47LP at Plat 4. There doesn't seem to be a huge difference so far, you get matched with pretty much the same skill leveled players as Gold 1/Plat 5 up here, so it's not as hard as going through gold IMO. Had a game where I was against Gold 1 players, got 29LP. Next game I played against a Diamond 5, and full plat team, most of them Plat 2-3. I got 17LP. Sometimes I don't get the MMR system, sometimes it seems like it's doing silly things. Could be nice to get to Plat 3 in a couple of days. Going from Gold 1 to Plat 3 in the matter of a week would be a great accomplishment for me.


----------



## Avonosac

ARAM is so fun.. but the team randoms are probably more frustrating than trolls in ranked


----------



## SniperTeamTango

First time against a fizz, never seen anything this badly broken in 15 years of gaming.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> First time against a fizz, never seen anything this badly broken in 15 years of gaming.


I have to say Aatrox or whatever his name is breaks the game for me. In all of my 1000 games ive never seen something just decimate everything and still be unkillable. But alas this is the riot way! New champ? Lets make him OP so everyone buys him! Then when the new champ comes out we nerf the crap out of him so that he is unplayable.. Evil geniuses i swear


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> ARAM is so fun.. but the team randoms are probably more frustrating than trolls in ranked




ARAM is fun for playing stuff like AD Nami.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> I have to say Aatrox or whatever his name is breaks the game for me. In all of my 1000 games ive never seen something just decimate everything and still be unkillable. But alas this is the riot way! New champ? Lets make him OP so everyone buys him! Then when the new champ comes out we nerf the crap out of him so that he is unplayable.. Evil geniuses i swear


Burstier champs like Jax and Riven do pretty well against Aatrox, but yea he can be hard to take down if your champ doesn't burst very well.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> First time against a fizz, never seen anything this badly broken in 15 years of gaming.


Fizz is annoying because its broken. Whenever his jump/swim starts he is untargeted and untargetable.. and I don't think its supposed to be that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> 
> 
> ARAM is fun for playing stuff like AD Nami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burstier champs like Jax and Riven do pretty well against Aatrox, but yea he can be hard to take down if your champ doesn't burst very well.


Or my AP yi OPness.


----------



## OkanG

AP Yi tu meinstrim. AD Sona is where it's at


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> AP Yi tu meinstrim. AD Sona is where it's at


I went AD/attack speed ziggs in an aram.

EDIT: wrong pic. Hang on.


----------



## vnaut

Fizz is good at what he does - bursting squishes. No different from Zed or Kassadin.

Aatrox is pretty garbo if you ask me. He loses lane to sooo many champs, and his niche role of really squish melee adc is better done by Tryn, Riven, or even Fiora...who coincidentally all take doodoos on him in lane.


----------



## OkanG

Plat 3, yay! After 7 failed promotion series, I entered Plat 3 with this victory, lol. Most brutal ranked game I've ever been in.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 
> 
> Plat 3, yay! After 7 failed promotion series, I entered Plat 3 with this victory, lol. Most brutal ranked game I've ever been in.


wut


----------



## Zackcy

Fizz and Aatrox are not OP.

They punish mistakes very well though.


----------



## Avonosac

I should say fizz is annoying because you can't hit him.. pretty much the whole time he is hitting you.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Fizz and Aatrox are not OP.
> 
> They punish mistakes very well though.


Anything that can do range damage well, melee better, and teleport, is broken.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Anything that can do range damage well, melee better, and teleport, is broken.


wut

you just named half of the champions in the game


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> wut
> 
> you just named half of the champions in the game


Without flash.

Akali, Yi, Kat, Talon, for example.


----------



## jach11

Had an awesome game last night!


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81

Streaming again


----------



## Chunin

The quality is TOO DAMN HIGH. My internets cant handle that


----------



## OkanG

Hey, you're in game with Gbay99







Cool


----------



## vnaut

One day I just hope to be high enough elo where I get teammates that even though may lose lane, understand what to do to not keep dying over and over again. lol

I swear half the games in plat are still one way stomps


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I hate that the Yi rework makes him look like he's running in a bowl full of jelly like the new Trundle. I mean it doesn't affect anything gameplay wise, just looks bad imo.


----------



## Zackcy

Man, Plat I is lame. 5-7 LP gain per win.

Also, new Yi is OP. Not sure if broken OP or just OP. But he is OP none the less.


----------



## hollowtek

i loved master yi before... now removing the option to AP seriously sucks.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> i loved master yi before... now removing the option to AP seriously sucks.


He is still strong with the right build.

Hydra, some attack speed and dmg. Then he is still a monster.


----------



## hollowtek

im sure that theoretically you can build hydra and straight damage with LW, and he will probably have the most AD in the game due to his passive


----------



## Zackcy

New AD Yi is AP yi w/o the absurd meditate, and with damage outside of alpha strike.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> New AD Yi is AP yi w/o the absurd meditate, and with damage outside of alpha strike.


lich bane was his damage outside of alpha strike.


----------



## Alex132

the new Yi is a joke, hes way too strong


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> the new Yi is a joke, hes way too strong


he's always been strong... this much hasn't changed. but he's also the most heavily countered champ in the game and lacks any real disengage (unlike every other assassin). The reason AD yi was never used before was simply because 1. meditate without AP was pathetic 2. he required extreme babysitting 3. almost always loses early game encounters 4. had a very underwhelming jungle presence.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> lich bane was his damage outside of alpha strike.


In a teamfight/skirmish, you alpha strike and get one lich bane proc.

Now you can Q, and do persistent damage which will allow you to chain your Q's. Also highlander lasts a millienium if you get a reset.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> In a teamfight/skirmish, you alpha strike and get one lich bane proc.
> 
> Now you can Q, and do persistent damage which will allow you to chain your Q's. Also highlander lasts a millienium if you get a reset.


it only lasts 4 seconds per kill... vs 10 seconds before lol.

i haven't played much for the past month so I can't really comment on his mechanics. But does hydra cleave active count towards his passive?


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> it only lasts 4 seconds per kill... vs 10 seconds before lol.
> 
> i haven't played much for the past month so I can't really comment on his mechanics. But does hydra cleave active count towards his passive?


No it doesnt


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> im sure that theoretically you can build hydra and straight damage with LW, and he will probably have the most AD in the game due to his passive


Zed will probably have more AD, unless you include ultimates, then Riven wins


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> im sure that theoretically you can build hydra and straight damage with LW, and he will probably have the most AD in the game due to his passive
> 
> 
> 
> Zed will probably have more AD, unless you include ultimates, then Riven wins
Click to expand...

riven wins based on her passive - but it doesnt get added on her ad, so meh idk.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> it only lasts 4 seconds per kill... vs 10 seconds before lol.
> 
> i haven't played much for the past month so I can't really comment on his mechanics. But does hydra cleave active count towards his passive?


10 + 4(x), x being the number of kills or assists. You can have highlander active fro 20+ almost every fight as long as people drop. Great teamfights, you can have highlander for 30 seconds.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> it only lasts 4 seconds per kill... vs 10 seconds before lol.
> 
> i haven't played much for the past month so I can't really comment on his mechanics. But does hydra cleave active count towards his passive?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 + 4(x), x being the number of kills or assists. You can have highlander active fro 20+ almost every fight as long as people drop. Great teamfights, you can have highlander for 30 seconds.
Click to expand...

which is longer than Darius' ulti.

herpderp wd riot.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> which is longer than Darius' ulti.
> 
> herpderp wd riot.


You can't really compare those two.

Darius used to be permanent.

Having 20 seconds of extremely high movement speed and attack speed is completely different.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> which is longer than Darius' ulti.
> 
> herpderp wd riot.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really compare those two.
> 
> Darius used to be permanent.
> 
> Having 20 seconds of extremely high movement speed and attack speed is completely different.
Click to expand...

i still hate the nerf on darius' ulti


----------



## Waysian

Hiya, I'm a pretty regular player, I usually play 2-5 games a day. I usually main Evelynn jungle or Xerath mid, but I can play every other role







. IGN is PvtSixtyNine (I know, I know). Also, recently made it into Silver V, so I would love to duo queue with anyone and everyone!


----------



## OkanG

Oh yes I did! Too bad Fiora's Horde sounds stupid


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 10 + 4(x), x being the number of kills or assists. You can have highlander active fro 20+ almost every fight as long as people drop. Great teamfights, you can have highlander for 30 seconds.


i think the greatest benefit of this is the fact that you'll still get the 4 seconds on assist, instead of waiting 25 seconds for highlander to CD during assists.

haha after playing against a few Yi's, I can confirm that he's a lot harder to take down than before. likely because he can farm up lanes and the jungle faster now.


----------



## vnaut

Favorite counter to Yi is Lissandra. I've never lost a game to a Yi when I've had Liss on my team given she ulted the right targets. Sona is also great against him.


----------



## Avonosac

Yi, even if he is OP, is ridiculously easy to counter at champion select. For screw around games, or blind select its nice, but if you see that he is picked then you simply load knock up/stun and yi is a wasted champion.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yi, even if he is OP, is ridiculously easy to counter at champion select. For screw around games, or blind select its nice, but if you see that he is picked then you simply load knock up/stun and yi is a wasted champion.


THIS.


----------



## Ehpik

Hey, everyone. Just wanting to join the club. I'm sort-of new to the game. I've played a bit when LoL launched, then I quit playing for a few years, and only recently picked it back up.

I'm currently playing Nami and Lulu.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Hey, everyone. Just wanting to join the club. I'm sort-of new to the game. I've played a bit when LoL launched, then I quit playing for a few years, and only recently picked it back up.
> 
> I'm currently playing Nami and Lulu.


Nami is really fun to play. I usually go support more often than not and that is my first choice usually.


----------



## hollowtek

i specialize in leona. that's one hot piece of ass XD


----------



## Kasp1js

Hi, been playing for three months, so still a newb. Mostly play top (zed, garen,jayce,zac,j4) or jungle(eve, j4, zac), would like to join the club.


----------



## Zackcy

Played with Elementz. Everyone in the game except me and the enemy blitz were high Diamond.


----------



## General123

Every time I try to go and play ranked I have this crap happen to me..

It never fails, I always have a derp team. The support buys sightstone, but didn't ward (I did the whole game). I split push and try that, tell the team just stay at the inhib turret and hold for me, they all die, chasing an amumu who baits them. I mean I don't know what else I can do. The only gank I got the entire game was from Vayne like 20 minutes in (to be fair I was winning my lane though), but still. Anything else I can do to try and get out of Hell? Should I just grind it nonstop and stop playing normals?
EDIT: Yay I won a match


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Every time I try to go and play ranked I have this crap happen to me..
> 
> It never fails, I always have a derp team. The support buys sightstone, but didn't ward (I did the whole game). I split push and try that, tell the team just stay at the inhib turret and hold for me, they all die, chasing an amumu who baits them. I mean I don't know what else I can do. The only gank I got the entire game was from Vayne like 20 minutes in (to be fair I was winning my lane though), but still. Anything else I can do to try and get out of Hell? Should I just grind it nonstop and stop playing normals?


pretty much yep.

I just end up duo'ing with upper plat friends of mine to avoid the derp, we get put against gold 3 - plat 3 and i honestly find it perfectly fine to support/adc at that level.


----------



## SkullTrail

Riot Games should really redo the ranked system. We should get points for being an individual not just as a team. Currently you either win or lose and either gain or lose points, respectively. You should gain points if you have no deaths, or a high KDR, or more gold/CS than anyone else. Obviously, you should win more points for winning than anything else, and lose points if you lose but should regain points for other things to help the solo-queuers climb by skill not by luck of being paired with a good team every time.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> Riot Games should really redo the ranked system. We should get points for being an individual not just as a team. Currently you either win or lose and either gain or lose points, respectively. You should gain points if you have no deaths, or a high KDR, or more gold/CS than anyone else. Obviously, you should win more points for winning than anything else, and lose points if you lose but should regain points for other things to help the solo-queuers climb by skill not by luck of being paired with a good team every time.


No... For so many reasons... Just no.


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> Riot Games should really redo the ranked system. We should get points for being an individual not just as a team. Currently you either win or lose and either gain or lose points, respectively. You should gain points if you have no deaths, or a high KDR, or more gold/CS than anyone else. Obviously, you should win more points for winning than anything else, and lose points if you lose but should regain points for other things to help the solo-queuers climb by skill not by luck of being paired with a good team every time.
> 
> 
> 
> No... For so many reasons... Just no.
Click to expand...

Dat rebuttal. -_- How about listing a few and getting this debate on the road.


----------



## iNcontroL

Someone else has already asked why we don't have this system in league and I listed a few reasons, so I'll just quote it for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Finally, your idea of filtering bad players is impossible. I can easily go into a game right now and make sure I don't die, I can make sure I'll have the most CS, and I can make sure I get all the kills. But will that win the match? Hell no. I can easily wait until my team is fights, weakens the enemy team most likely dieing in the process and then proceed to pick off the enemy racking up kills. If the enemy team is getting Baron... Well why would I risk my beautiful 10/0/0 score in an attempt to stop them most likely dieing in the process? Naw, they can have baron. What!? You mean we're gonna lose anyway? Even though I'm 20/0/0? Time to go afk on the fountain until the game ends, this way I don't get labeled as a "bad player".
> 
> Do you understand what I'm saying? A system that calculates how much ELO you lose or gain depending on stats alone can be easily abusable. In the end, if someone believes his/her team will inevitable lose, they'll just try to pad their stats instead of attempting to turn the game around.
> 
> Also, there has been plenty of games where I've won with a bad score. Something like 4-6-12, it doesn't look pretty on paper, but it doesn't show sacrificing myself to allow my carry to get away, or diving into baron pit and successfully stealing baron while getting killed in the process.


The previous persons argument was that score should reflect how much ELO/LP you lose, and that he shouldn't be in bronze and labeled as a bad player because he always has really good scores while his teammates are bad and constantly feed.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I dont get why games have to be this competitive. Nothing good comes from it. TBH the ranking should be determined on your performance and nothing more or less. Your team, should theoretically, be irrelevant.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I dont get why games have to be this competitive. Nothing good comes from it. TBH the ranking should be determined on your performance and nothing more or less. Your team, should theoretically, be irrelevant.


Unfortunately, the game is a team based game. Not just League of Legends but the entire MOBA genre revolves around a group of people trying to take out an objective. Every team based game works that way. Counter-Strike had teams, and you went up in rankings by winning, not by having the MVP or better individual players. This applies to any game in a competitive setting from Counter-Strike to Halo.

The whole point of Ranked is to add a competitive aspect to the game, no one is forced to play it.


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Someone else has already asked why we don't have this system in league and I listed a few reasons, so I'll just quote it for you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Finally, your idea of filtering bad players is impossible. I can easily go into a game right now and make sure I don't die, I can make sure I'll have the most CS, and I can make sure I get all the kills. But will that win the match? Hell no. I can easily wait until my team is fights, weakens the enemy team most likely dieing in the process and then proceed to pick off the enemy racking up kills. If the enemy team is getting Baron... Well why would I risk my beautiful 10/0/0 score in an attempt to stop them most likely dieing in the process? Naw, they can have baron. What!? You mean we're gonna lose anyway? Even though I'm 20/0/0? Time to go afk on the fountain until the game ends, this way I don't get labeled as a "bad player".
> 
> Do you understand what I'm saying? A system that calculates how much ELO you lose or gain depending on stats alone can be easily abusable. In the end, if someone believes his/her team will inevitable lose, they'll just try to pad their stats instead of attempting to turn the game around.
> 
> Also, there has been plenty of games where I've won with a bad score. Something like 4-6-12, it doesn't look pretty on paper, but it doesn't show sacrificing myself to allow my carry to get away, or diving into baron pit and successfully stealing baron while getting killed in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> The previous persons argument was that score should reflect how much ELO/LP you lose, and that he shouldn't be in bronze and labeled as a bad player because he always has really good scores while his teammates are bad and constantly feed.
Click to expand...

There is still a report system. Fellow players will witness his/her lack of participation after racking up the kills and report him/her if need be. If 4/5 players report the same thing, no need for further review. Otherwise, a Riot mod will review it as they do currently with most reports. I doubt anyone, especially in ranked, would neglect an AFK player who cost them their game. At least provide extra points for the merits they receive.

Other suggestions to Riot Games: Disconnects (at least disconnects that last the majority of the game) should not count as losses (but should still count as wins for the victorious team). Minimum time before surrending should be under 20m and extra points should be lost if the team surrenders.


----------



## iNcontroL

If a disconnect wouldn't count as a loss what's to stop someone from pulling the plug on there modem anytime a game doesn't go their way?

Also you can't rely on the report system. The tribunal is doing a terrible job as it is, and many people would argue that there actions were justifiable such as "Well, it was obvious that we were all going to die in that 5v5 because the enemy is stronger, so I decided not to follow my team" even though had he followed the team they could have outplayed them and the game would have been turned around. At that point it'd be a he said she said.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail*
> 
> There is still a report system. Fellow players will witness his/her lack of participation after racking up the kills and report him/her if need be. If 4/5 players report the same thing, no need for further review. Otherwise, a Riot mod will review it as they do currently with most reports. I doubt anyone, especially in ranked, would neglect an AFK player who cost them their game. At least provide extra points for the merits they receive.
> 
> Other suggestions to Riot Games: Disconnects (at least disconnects that last the majority of the game) should not count as losses (but should still count as wins for the victorious team). Minimum time before surrending should be under 20m and extra points should be lost if the team surrenders.


I think you'd be surprised on the reporting thing, a lot of people have the mentality that if you can't see who the reports are going to, they aren't getting anywhere. As a result, people don't because they don't feel they will get results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> If a disconnect wouldn't count as a loss what's to stop someone from pulling the plug on there modem anytime a game doesn't go their way?
> 
> Also you can't rely on the report system. The tribunal is doing a terrible job as it is, and many people would argue that there actions were justifiable such as "Well, it was obvious that we were all going to die in that 5v5 because the enemy is stronger, so I decided not to follow my team" even though had he followed the team they could have outplayed them and the game would have been turned around. At that point it'd be a he said she said.


I bet that happens now anyways. And agreed. Although you kinda can't excuse half the dumb things people do on purpose as other people's fault, in any situation. You should be responsible for your own actions.


----------



## Ehpik

I have to agree that MOBA is a team based genre and that your ranked points should count as a team, even if you queued solo. That's just the consequences of playing solo in a ranked division where a lot of players are actually organizing teams with their friends, chilling in Skype, Ventrilo, or Mumble, etc. instead of pubbing it up with randoms.

Perhaps a normal game (unranked) would be fine to count you as an individual, but can you imagine if MOBA games had 1v1 sessions? How amazingly boring would that be?


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I dont get why games have to be this competitive. Nothing good comes from it. TBH the ranking should be determined on your performance and nothing more or less. Your team, should theoretically, be irrelevant.


it is team based for the most part, and your individual performance has a lot to do with it too. But then some days you'll get horrible trolls... but this is the case with ALL multiplayer games. I strictly play aram nowadays, every so often I'll hop into a ranked match just to play with my cousins. less stress!


----------



## Zackcy

Individual skill has little to do with being a good player.

I have pretty bad mechanics and I'm a couple wins away from Diamond. I just know how to win games. I played a lot on a Brozne V smurf and hit Bronze I in a few days, dropping maybe 5 games? (Most of them me fooling around). It doesn't matter if you get a lot of CS or a lot of kills or ward a lot; what matters is if you win. And winning in Bronze is very, very easy.

Oh btw support Wukong OP


----------



## leonmorland0

I main support with about 65% played as support. Hit me up whenever you need a semi-decent support. (dRoGoZ @ NA)


----------



## ijnek

Personally I can understand where most of the fustration comes from. Its getting that one guy (or girl) that most certainly costs you the game. The idea behind the ranking system currently in place is the best thing they can come up with as of right now. After all, people will always try to manipulate the system to their advantage, the biggest thing for riot is to keep these exploits at a minimum.

I think the problem lies with the elo/mmr system. Elo is based on a single person versus a single person. Not a team made of randoms. It works at the team level since you're playing with people that you wanted to, people that are in it together. But when you solo queue it all goes out the window.

Basically all i'm saying is that unless someone comes up with a comepletly new system to somehow merge this random team element into rating individuals, what we have isnt gonna get much better. There might be some innovations along the way, but ultimately riot has done a decent job with it so far...despite how fustrating some games can be.

That being said, luck is a skill some people are born with and if you truly learn how to play this game you will get better and move up in ranking. After all, the current system is a simple upward trend (since you cant fall between tiers).


----------



## Avonosac

I know this is going to sound unpopular in this thread, but the ranking system is working exactly as it should. What you all don't understand about the aggregate statistics is that, your skill level (based on your ability to win a game) is represented and recalculated based on performance.

Waaaaaay too many people see the scoresheet at the end of the round and think awesome, I was 14-3-23 I did great! Don't look to see how much damage they put on turrets, and never helped get dragon / baron.

The game isn't about your score, it is entirely about that nexus getting destroyed.

The math behind the ranking system is also working. There is a margin for error just like anything based on statistics, but far more often than not you are not the exception to the rule.

The ranking isn't about your skill with your ADC/Support/Jungle/Tank/AP, it is a measure of your ability to work with your team to win games and nothing more.


----------



## ijnek

oh, almost forgot to mention who i play







after all, im new :3

So...used to main veigar back in the day...okay with him now. Play ziggs and malz mid as well, along with the occasional cass. I can play other mids, but im most comfortable with those.

Mostly i jungle now days. My fav is vi, picked her up since no one plays her much as of late and she is tons of fun. Also can do mumu, noct, udyr, lee, malz (yes he can jungle), elise, zac, and am willing to pick up others :3

Adc im more of a cait and trist player, but have been known to dabble in vayne and graves.

Support wise im up for anything. I play a mean support :3 but i just need to know if my adc wants to be aggressive or defensive.

Top is a lonely place...usually i get left there. Used to run darius top, but then switched to renek. Mostly him and vlad for top.

That should cover it i think









oh, and ign is the same :3

ijnek


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I know this is going to sound unpopular in this thread, but the ranking system is working exactly as it should. What you all don't understand about the aggregate statistics is that, your skill level (based on your ability to win a game) is represented and recalculated based on performance.
> 
> Waaaaaay too many people see the scoresheet at the end of the round and think awesome, I was 14-3-23 I did great! Don't look to see how much damage they put on turrets, and never helped get dragon / baron.
> 
> The game isn't about your score, it is entirely about that nexus getting destroyed.
> 
> The math behind the ranking system is also working. There is a margin for error just like anything based on statistics, but far more often than not you are not the exception to the rule.
> 
> The ranking isn't about your skill with your ADC/Support/Jungle/Tank/AP, it is a measure of your ability to work with your team to win games and nothing more.


What about those games you go 14-3-23, take down 4 turrets solo dragon twice and still loose?


----------



## ijnek

Well, in those cases something must have disconnected between you and your team. Right? After all, the only way you lose is if they get your nexus first. Ultimately the measure of a player is how well he/she synergizes with their team. So if you get a score like that, then the other team just did more. Thats all there is to it. Hopefully it was a fulfilling game where you were base racing and lost by only a little bit...as opposed to getting that score cause someone was afk and you carried like a boss and lost cause 4v5 is really hard...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What about those games you go 14-3-23, take down 4 turrets solo dragon twice and still loose?


Then you were screwed by people who were carried to that ELO, or have just had a terrible game. That could be one of the few exceptions to the rule.. that you couldn't quite carry the team hard enough, in which case I wonder if you picked the right role at the start.

It happens, but statistically the system is working very, very well.


----------



## jach11

It hurts too much


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hurts too much


That urgot should have been shutting that yi down like no other.... What was going on?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> It hurts too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That urgot should have been shutting that yi down like no other.... What was going on?
Click to expand...

I went into queue and called adc when i got into the lobby. The rest of the summoners waited until about 5 seconds before the autolock, and they ended up instalocking those champions in order to troll








That might have been the stupidest match i've ever had


----------



## patriotaki

Hey i havent played LoL for a while... but i noticed that Master Yi is redesigned and only AD.. are there any other champions redesigned?


----------



## iNcontroL

Trundle, Karma, Yi, Evelynn, Katarina and Sejuani are the only ones I can remember from the top of my head that got a rework.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Trundle, Karma, Yi, Evelynn, Katarina and Sejuani are the only ones I can remember from the top of my head that got a rework.


recently or from the past too?


----------



## iNcontroL

Those are all the champions that ever had a rework. Yi, Sejuani, Karma, and Trundle are the most recent.


----------



## RemagCP

After champ pick when the game launches, do any of you guys have to wait then press reconnect when it pops up?


----------



## General123

That has not happened to me yet, but it does not sound beyond the client. The biggest bug that typically happens to me is that the loading screen freezes, perfectly normal, but freezes. So I have to close it and then hit reconnect.


----------



## Von Leon

Well, just started playing League(4 weeks) and must say it took my summer vacation. League is very greedy







. I play Top most of the time as Singed or Fizz with the occasional Garen.

My In-Game name is: AeonianTitan lvl22


----------



## RedRay81

Anyone wana watch Go4LoL ?
http://www.twitch.tv/redray81
:3 about to start


----------



## w1zardofozz

So who here likes the new locket. I think they made it so much better


----------



## -relk-

Went from Gold 1 to Plat 2 in a matter of 3 days

Horaay for winning streaks and skipping divisions with high MMR









The new locket is better than the old one, but I am sad they removed the bulwark


----------



## Balsagna

Been quite a while since I was really active in this thread. I remember stating something about can't carry out of 'elo hell' sorry. I still think that exists, mostly because of how MMR works and how riot has a secret formula to stick on you on winning or losing streaks regardless of what you do, where the game is just completely flopsided.

I had some people here disagree and state I deserve the silver tier if you can't carry out of it. Well, I finally broke into Gold on that account while my smurf is sitting at Diamond 2 and was Diamond 1 (but was gone a few months and it decayed down)









MMR and team work is what will raise you to the high elo's -- The skill difference isn't that much significant provided your team can work together, it doesn't matter if you're super fed, if you're fed -- The rest of your team is not and therefore you're also going to be the weak link. You die, your team dies.

I lost a game playing I think it was Eve, went 35-9 and lost.... lol (that was a normal so didn't care)


----------



## ijnek

Well, a couple of things I suppose. First off this whole ELO hell deal. I think that it exist to the degree that you allow it to exist. What I mean to say is that it is a mindset that some players get into (many players) and this thinking keeps them in a stasis. If you want to get better, master the basics and be patient. The system currently in place promotes upward motion, you cant fall inbetween leagues so eventually if you keep mastering the basics with a small degree of luck (or manipulation on the side of riot) you will advance.

That being said. There is one issue that I have with the new league system. This was pointed out to me by a friend who is currently in Silver IV. Mostly it is the placement of new players. If someone just gets lucky they can get placed in Silver, and if someone is unlucky they can get placed in Bronze. Basically there shouldnt be a reason for people getting placed any higher than bronze.

If someone is new, how can a measly 10 games determine that they are a good enough player to essentially get an entire league up on similar skilled players who just had some bad games. I say this because i attribute feeders to the luck factor in lower elo games. Not that its nonexistant in higher tiers of play, just less liekly to occur. All im saying is that the placement should be in terms of the bronze league. Start them off there. Since people cant be demoted then starting them off that high just promotes two things. Bad players and smurfs. For the average player just begining it hurts their morale and turns them off to the game.


----------



## General123

One of my favorite streamers (streams mostly sc2 and minecraft now) picked up league of legends. He grinded 400 ranked games, played champs the first time in ranked, and was in all honesty really bad, even after 400 games. Then he pays a challenger level guy to "coach" him. Needless to say he is worse then what I see most of the time in Bronze II yet is in Gold V. It hurts.


----------



## Balsagna

How they have the ranking system is a joke in my opinion, I feel they should base your LP/Elo on objectives, your roles and accumulate 'points' based upon your actions inside the game to determine where you honestly stand.

We know that in ranked, nearly every champ fills x role. Let's take for example, a support -- They will generate a lot of assists, not that many kills and HOPEFULLY not that many deaths if you want the team to win. That said, I think you should accumulate points based upon what you do in the game, warding -- Auto attacking/harassing champs, healing your team (not just bottom lane) or supporting them when they generate a kill etc.

Kind of like a rewards system, they have the ability to track this information and then based upon information for all roles, determines what you gain/lose. Clearly, if you're the only one doing well on your team, or let's say, your lanes are doing fine, but you just cannot carry a bad jungle lee, you shouldn't drop as much as him

You shouldn't gain as many points as a support who has only placed 1 ward the entire game. You shouldn't gain as many points as the ADC who went 4-13 but won because he was carried. I think they should track the actions in the game, if you ward, gain x points, if you die, lose x points, if you throw your bubble as nami and trap 3 enemies, you gain x points. If you're nid and land 6 consecutive spears in a row, you gain x points, if you throw 3/30, you don't get any points

catching the drift? They should reward/punish game decisions based upon what you do inside the game and by the champs you play. If you're Teemo and push towers, you will get points for doing that, you contributed. If you're teemo, feed the team, take 0 turrets and don't help with any warding outside of shrooms that no body hits and get farmed, and your team carried you -- You should not gain what they did, they ought to gain more


----------



## ijnek

i hear what you're saying, but that comes back to the whole abusing the system argument. If people were promoted based on performance as an individual then people would only do things that would help their score. For instance. Supports would buy a bunch of wards and place them all over the place. Not even in good spots probably. No one would do any sacrifice plays cause it would hurt their score. That kind of stuff.

Not that this doesnt happen already. But that type of system would promote trolls basically. Ultimately this is a team game and the only way to be (somewhat) impartial is to base it as such. A win is always a win. A loss is always a loss. While there are countless contributing factors, its a bit unreasonable to try to sift through all the bs that comes with rewarding every little thing you do. You almost would need a judge to sit in on every match and rate how people played. Perhaps that could be a thing. Individual ratings of some kind by judges and stuff. idk...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijnek*
> 
> i hear what you're saying, but that comes back to the whole abusing the system argument. If people were promoted based on performance as an individual then people would only do things that would help their score. For instance. Supports would buy a bunch of wards and place them all over the place. Not even in good spots probably. No one would do any sacrifice plays cause it would hurt their score. That kind of stuff.
> 
> Not that this doesnt happen already. But that type of system would promote trolls basically. Ultimately this is a team game and the only way to be (somewhat) impartial is to base it as such. A win is always a win. A loss is always a loss. While there are countless contributing factors, its a bit unreasonable to try to sift through all the bs that comes with rewarding every little thing you do. You almost would need a judge to sit in on every match and rate how people played. Perhaps that could be a thing. Individual ratings of some kind by judges and stuff. idk...


There are always going to be ways to abuse the system, sadly. It doesn't matter what they come up with, ranking isystem is always going to be broken.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

getting my ass handed to me in silver V, just killed my buzz so hard. :/

walked right into promos the minute I got there and got the crap kicked out of me.

talk about bloody irritating, feels like im in bronze V all over again.


----------



## Ehpik

I just bought Sona. I normally play Nami and Lulu, but holy crap. I gave Sona a try since she's free this week and I'm in love.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I just bought Sona. I normally play Nami and Lulu, but holy crap. I gave Sona a try since she's free this week and I'm in love.


Sona and Nami are pretty awesome indeed. But i still prefer Leona.


----------



## andyroo89

I came back to playing LoL


----------



## steelbom

Had the worst game yesterdayish. One bloke AFK'd from the start and another refused to play because of it. May have been able to win with only four, but we cracked as three. Sucks, people like that annoy the hell out of me.

I'm playing on the Oceania server now as FrozenFlame. I'm pretty decent at ARAMs xD.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I just bought Sona. I normally play Nami and Lulu, but holy crap. I gave Sona a try since she's free this week and I'm in love.


i have arcade sona, pretty awesome skin.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i have arcade sona, pretty awesome skin.


Yep! Just bought that a few minutes ago, myself!


----------



## andyroo89

Just played my 4th solo ranked game as jungle shaco. Went 12/1/4 granted this wasn't even in rated elo.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

im getting trashed in this ranked.

people throwing games so hard I cant even figure out how to recover.
still out farming still out building still racking up kills aaaaand

thrown games over and over and over and its really starting to irk me.

And when did people get so foul mouthed?!
Im having to mute 2~3 people a game because they wont stop verbally harassing people. its getting really really freaking irritating.

oh my god... a 4th game in a row completely thrown by my team mates.

What the bloody hell is going on?!


----------



## ijnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> im getting trashed in this ranked.
> 
> people throwing games so hard I cant even figure out how to recover.
> still out farming still out building still racking up kills aaaaand
> 
> thrown games over and over and over and its really starting to irk me.
> 
> And when did people get so foul mouthed?!
> Im having to mute 2~3 people a game because they wont stop verbally harassing people. its getting really really freaking irritating.
> 
> oh my god... a 4th game in a row completely thrown by my team mates.
> 
> What the bloody hell is going on?!


Welcome to League :3
Some things that might give some context though...lolnexus. Great site, gives live info on your games. Once you get into queue tells you basic information about you and your team. Elophant is another one that has a client instead of a site. Gives info on your team once you start champ select, and gives info on the enemy upon load screen. Both places are quite helpful.

As far as the game goes...all i can say is objectives. Farm and kills are nothing if you dont get objectives. Global gold wins games. And the game is over only if the nexus is down so...push turrets, kill dragon, win games.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijnek*
> 
> Welcome to League :3
> Some things that might give some context though...lolnexus. Great site, gives live info on your games. Once you get into queue tells you basic information about you and your team. Elophant is another one that has a client instead of a site. Gives info on your team once you start champ select, and gives info on the enemy upon load screen. Both places are quite helpful.
> 
> As far as the game goes...all i can say is objectives. Farm and kills are nothing if you dont get objectives. Global gold wins games. And the game is over only if the nexus is down so...push turrets, kill dragon, win games.


oooooh I just love it when people talk to me like I don't know anything =_=
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/22973314
2 seasons of ranked for ya.....

but I quit last night anyway.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3kSeeKtpuM

I was only playing the game for shyvana so... I dunno not worth playing LoL anymore.
Time to start preparing and training for WildStar!!!


----------



## Degree

The one and only tip I can give you guys when climbing up to diamond, be zen and just play.
Ignore the trash talks, after each game just forget about it and play another game as if you didn't just play one. Start fresh and play fresh









Anyways, going for at least plat on my smurf and then play on my main.

Oh, and this is my first post since forever in this thread, totally forgot about it :^)


----------



## w1zardofozz

Arcade heciram is so majestic


----------



## steelbom

My favourite champs are still Veigar / Maokai. I play ARAM so they're even better than in normal matches xD.


----------



## andyroo89

My god, No wonder why people wont jungle in ranked, they all point the finger at you.

Just played my 10th game (wasn't in a division at the time or well it didnt say bronze) Im in silver IV. Looking forward to getting higher.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> My god, No wonder why people wont jungle in ranked, they all point the finger at you.
> 
> Just played my 10th game (wasn't in a division at the time or well it didnt say bronze) Im in silver IV. Looking forward to getting higher.


junglers are masochists. source: I mained jungle for 2 seasons.


----------



## ijnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> junglers are masochists. source: I mained jungle for 2 seasons.


how are junglers masochists? if anything they are introverts, preferring to hang out in the jungle rather than deal with other people only leaving the safety of their home to attend required social experiences. (ie ganks and whatnot) I personally like jungling... though i suppose you could be referring to the fact that everyone blames the jungler...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijnek*
> 
> how are junglers masochists? if anything they are introverts, preferring to hang out in the jungle rather than deal with other people only leaving the safety of their home to attend required social experiences. (ie ganks and whatnot) I personally like jungling... though i suppose you could be referring to the fact that everyone blames the jungler...


A long winded ... duh









If things don't go right everyone blames jungle on lack of ganks, and getting countered.


----------



## Degree

Mute them, it's simple.
If they complain about you pushing their lane after they died, ignore them.
If they complain that the enemy jungler is camping their lane and you aren't ganking enough, ignore them.

Don't say anything, ignore them.

Once you win the game at the end because you denied enemy laner CS/pushed their tower down, ahead in items and levels(win smite wars/stats) because of CS difference and winning fights, had objective control whole game, then you can unmute and look at chat, likely they would not say anything because you carried the team.

Don't be afraid to stay in lane with your teammates and push to their tower.
Apply pressure, being a jungler does not only mean gank, but to help your lane such as pushing it.

Apply pressure throughout whole game, ward their jungle or other lanes, many junglers I see in gold/silver don't buy wards and complain when the other lanes die because they didnt ward, chances are their ward just died and haven't had the chance to back.

Also many who build straight up damage and no tanky items (going for SoTEL and not golem when the team doesn't have a tank.)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijnek*
> 
> how are junglers masochists? if anything they are introverts, preferring to hang out in the jungle rather than deal with other people only leaving the safety of their home to attend required social experiences. (ie ganks and whatnot) I personally like jungling... though i suppose you could be referring to the fact that everyone blames the jungler...


I have well over 2000+played games as shyvana.

Junglers are masochists because we play the most abused and hated role for both sides, we get yelled at scream at slapped with the blame for everything and not only that but junglers are the most reported position in LoL.

call for an objective "screw you im CSing in lane" but...but...dragon is open and uncontested....

:<

stupid ADC


----------



## eleanorawesome

I play Gentlement Cho'Gath a lot. Hello.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

hello there.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have well over 2000+played games as shyvana.
> 
> Junglers are masochists because we play the most abused and hated role for both sides, we get yelled at scream at slapped with the blame for everything and not only that but junglers are the most reported position in LoL.
> 
> *call for an objective "screw you im CSing in lane" but...but...dragon is open and uncontested....*
> 
> :<
> 
> stupid ADC


I've never seen that happen, but in silver and above people would prefer to do drag then CS.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> My god, No wonder why people wont jungle in ranked, they all point the finger at you.
> 
> Just played my 10th game (wasn't in a division at the time or well it didnt say bronze) Im in silver IV. Looking forward to getting higher.


Reason why I started maining jungle was cause most junglers are REALLY BAD.


----------



## dipanzan

I also mained jungle for my team and when playing solo que. The hardest part as everyone pointed out, you get blamed for every little mistake that happens during the game, be it your fault or not. It's already hard not getting enough gold, giving away your camps to your midlane, and then holding their CS under the tower so that they don't have to lose much.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I've never seen that happen, but in silver and above people would prefer to do drag then CS.


it happens

all

the freakin time.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Anyone seen the reward post?

I've got 2 months to get to gold. Who wants to help me?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Anyone seen the reward post?
> 
> I've got 2 months to get to gold. Who wants to help me?


Just make a team with 4 others who wants to get the gold rewards.
It's a lot easier and faster that way because you have 4 others who know what they are doing and you can trust them to win their lane, instead of trusting some random person in soloq.


----------



## Zackcy

S3 rewards http://beta.na.leagueoflegends.com/node/4709

They didn't mention anything about forum badges :/


----------



## andyroo89

Who here jungles lee sin? Tips? Builds? I am starting jungle with him, and he seems to be very fun/strong jungler.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Who here jungles lee sin? Tips? Builds? I am starting jungle with him, and he seems to be very fun/strong jungler.


Start with Q, invading or not, starting Q outputs more damage and if you do invade, well there you have it.

*Build:*

Build Golem, madreds are nice for early game clearing, but golems has the tankiness you need when you Q in to an enemy throughout the whole game.

Sightstone is a must for lee, obvious reasons (warding enemy jungle/warding the map/escape+gap closing/insec)

Boots, either Mercs or Tabis, your choice which depends on enemy team.

Locket if support isn't building

Randiuns against AD and for the active when you Q in or need to slow enemies for escape

Really the rest you build upon your judgement.

Early ganks are needed to pressure lanes and secure easy kills, really easy to gank and succeed with Lee's kit

Control the map with your pressure and you'll win game, don't waste a sec not doing anything, either farm jungle/push lanes/or ganks.


----------



## andyroo89

Should I build a BloodThirster on Lee or go for more hp?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Should I build a BloodThirster on Lee or go for more hp?


You really don't want to build BT, now unless you have 5 kills 10 mins in, then sure.
If you must get some damage, go for a hydra/LW.


----------



## man03999

My first penta kill with lucian!


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> My first penta kill with lucian!


Lucian Is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO powerful. His lack of CC makes up for his super high damage and mobility though.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Goes 7/0 as Cait

Team decides to go feed Trynd

GG

I give up on this game


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Goes 7/0 as Cait
> 
> Team decides to go feed Trynd
> 
> GG
> 
> I give up on this game


YAh people throw games left and right, I hate how hard it is to advance on a singular level.


----------



## quakeas

On EUW, Looking for someone in gold league (or silver, you'll probably need to be quite good in your league to have fun if we're going to duo q tho) willing to queue ranked with me - I'm platinium level at the moment so you'll end up last pick every time, if you dont mind supporting it'll be alright


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Lucian Is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO powerful. His lack of CC makes up for his super high damage and mobility though.


Super high damage? I find he does rather low damage compared to almost every other ADC. Unless you're talking about AP Lucian or something, then I have no idea as I haven't seen one of those in a game yet.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Goes 7/0 as Cait
> 
> Team decides to go feed Trynd
> 
> GG
> 
> I give up on this game


Had much worse games, like 25:2 hyper fed tristana. Still lost because team decided "HEY BRO WATCH ME 1V3", "DON'T WORRY BRO I GOT YOUR BACK". "BRO I CAN'T 2V5".
._.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Super high damage? I find he does rather low damage compared to almost every other ADC. Unless you're talking about AP Lucian or something, then I have no idea as I haven't seen one of those in a game yet.


Admittedly, His early game damage is rather low. But if you know what you're doing Lucian is very strong late game


----------



## steelbom

Just played the most awesome game ever, heaps of fun xD


----------



## Bastyn99

I was so close to getting my first penta kill today. Playing as Caitlyn, very fed with full build, all enemy inhibitors down, team just took baron. Im just running around inside their base, farming, looking for someone to engage. When my team finally does im just casually running around shooting a bit at random stuff, not really paying attention. Then I notice the two last players are trying to escape so I chase them, kill one inside the fountain and the last guy runs out at me. Before I can kill him though, my team destroys the nexus. Turns out, I had gotten a quadra kill at that point and the last guy ran out to give me penta, but I didnt even know because my UI bugged when I got the quadra kill and no text came up on the screen T.T


----------



## Markeh

Well I may as well join. EU West, I mainly play with Morgana, Graves or Janna but also often play as Annie, Ashe, Lux (really starting to get into Lux since I tried her on this week's free rotation) or Malzahar.


----------



## FrankoNL

EUW playing all kinds of stuff. Can't get out of bronze I. If i win my lane, someone else throws .. every game there is this one person who is messing up. There needs to be different kinds of criteria to make points in the lower leagues. Or else the fun is gone very, very quickly


----------



## w1zardofozz

Practically carried as malphite today


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> 
> 
> Practically carried as malphite today


That's a weird team comp for a lvl 30 match


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's a weird team comp for a lvl 30 match


I Agree but hey I can't complain we won =D


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's a weird team comp for a lvl 30 match


Yeah, and no one jungled in either team? Or was it smiteless for both? :S


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> That's a weird team comp for a lvl 30 match


You also have to remember there is MMR, so if he just reached level 30, his MMR is pretty low at the moment.


----------



## phre0n

anyone running a GTX760 with the newest Beta drivers.. having issues with imput lag?


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> You also have to remember there is MMR, so if he just reached level 30, his MMR is pretty low at the moment.


I've actually got a little over 300 wins, been 30 for a while and it, urks me to death when I see people who WON'T follow the meta. Whether we win or lose. lol


----------



## Sniping

Is this the right place to ask for PAX skins? lol


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I've actually got a little over 300 wins, been 30 for a while and it, urks me to death when I see people who WON'T follow the meta. Whether we win or lose. lol


296/318

That's why you have those people, your MMR is below medium


----------



## eleanorawesome

Man I envy you, at higher mmr everything is so serious and you can't deviate from meta even a single bit or people blame you and report you and insult you.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleanorawesome*
> 
> Man I envy you, at higher mmr everything is so serious and you can't deviate from meta even a single bit or people blame you and report you and insult you.


That's why you queue with your level 20 friends


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I met riotopti at PAX prime, he said he'd get morello to talk to me tomorrow so I can discuss shyvana with him. Hopefully I can vouch for my darling and help her out.
funfact, riotopti smokes the same ciggies I used too, camelcrush. Dunno if I can say that XD.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> 296/318
> 
> That's why you have those people, your MMR is below medium


Can't wait til I get a higher MMR then because honestly, I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally don't like seeing people break the meta. I would much rather have a Jungler than a duo top, it makes me feel so much more secure if I'm losing lane to know that I can call for a gank and get a kill or 2 back.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Can't wait til I get a higher MMR then because honestly, I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally don't like seeing people break the meta. I would much rather have a Jungler than a duo top, it makes me feel so much more secure if I'm losing lane to know that I can call for a gank and get a kill or 2 back.


Just keep playing, play a lot and win


----------



## Bastyn99

I am almost afraid to play now. It took me two weeks to get from Silver V to Silver IV becuase I always lost my promotion games. Then when I finally got to Silver IV I only lost one game on my way to silver III and now I am on a 7 game win streak and just made it to Silver III after only 2 days. Im afraid my luck will turn and I will lose as many games in a row


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I am almost afraid to play now. It took me two weeks to get from Silver V to Silver IV becuase I always lost my promotion games. Then when I finally got to Silver IV I only lost one game on my way to silver III and now I am on a 7 game win streak and just made it to Silver III after only 2 days. Im afraid my luck will turn and I will lose as many games in a row


V's IV's are the hardest because people just got there or aren't trying hard enough to climb. making them harder. But once you start rising into 3 and 2 it gets easier because your team mates are feeling the pressure of potential promos. and are trying harder.

I had the most wins in bronze 1 and longest streaks because the B1s were trying so dang hard to get out.

Also I got to play a match live infront of everyone with shout casters and everything to day here at PAX, was pretty fun.








The client bugged and wouldn't take my keybinds so I had to play with only half my keybinds D:


----------



## G2O415

I made it up to Silver II but things went all down hill and ended up in Silver IV... Some games were just terrible in my end but others I just had to put up with players who were bringing down the team with their poor performance, attitude or both.

It ain't a ranked game until people start pointing fingers, and usually I keep things to myself hoping my teammates will improve on the long run within the game but others straight up blame you for both good reasons and bad reasons.


----------



## steelbom

I absolutely hate the Meta. I think it takes the fun out of the game. I pretty much can't play normal 5v5's now thanks to it, unless I want to be abused and reported a million times.


----------



## Balsagna

To be honest, Silver is just a pain to climb out of, that is where 90% of players (whether good or bad) end up after promo's. I ended up going Silver 4 after promo's despite going 8-2... because of w/e reason. It was such a pain to climb out of Silver because of the bad players you get dumped on either side.

My tip from someone who has climbed out of it and now most likely getting Platinum on my main account with a good MMR and a Diamond smurf is... win other peoples lanes and control/push objectives. I've had fed players in top lane while being an ADC or mid, or even as a support. But if you control objectives, ward properly like you're supposed to. You will win more t hen you will lose, and ultimately keep raising.

Doesn't matter if you have all kinds of awesome KD ratios, if you don't win the game through objectives you won't win. I went 39-9 with Eve once and lost simply because I was the only one that was fed. Your only as strong as your weakest link, and if your whole team but you is super underfed, you're going to lose. This is especially important on champions that are CD dependent like some junglers, mages and top lanes.

The only way to truly hyper carry is with adc's and top lanes and maybe some low CD high DPS mids.


----------



## Sniping

My main account is Silver V but I had a chance to play on my friend's Gold 1 smurf (High MMR meant I was playing with high plat/low diamond players) and I felt like the main difference was that people helped others win lanes and take objectives as you said. I was really surprised when dragon was pinged when I was still level 5, but we ended up taking it just fine and I got plenty of help from the jungler/mid when I was laning. The skill difference didn't feel too overwhelming but the cooperation and coordination is on a whole other level.


----------



## Bastyn99

Best ARAM ever!

Who needs items anyway?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Best ARAM ever!
> 
> Who needs items anyway?


That's the story of life for ziggs/lux/nid and jayce


----------



## Mike-IRL

I climbed from bronze 4 to bronze 1 100 points relatively easily. (bad placement matches)
Since then I've lost 3 promo series in a row and just got into my fourth about half an hour ago.

I'm getting that ward skin no matter how many series it takes me.









Here's my last game, I got lucky with my team and their Nasus was in placement so it's not impressive but still.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I climbed from bronze 4 to bronze 1 100 points relatively easily. (bad placement matches)
> Since then I've lost 3 promo series in a row and just got into my fourth about half an hour ago.
> 
> I'm getting that ward skin no matter how many series it takes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my last game, I got lucky with my team and their Nasus was in placement so it's not impressive but still.


Grats

I'm impressed that Shen wasn't banned in a Bronze game. Seems like your team did so well vs the other team.


----------



## Degree

I haven't see a draven in a long time


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Grats
> 
> I'm impressed that Shen wasn't banned in a Bronze game. Seems like your team did so well vs the other team.


He is most of the time I think, I tend to ban amumu just to keep my team from freaking out, then maybe vayne, fizz or zac because I hate them so I leave him up usually.









And yeah, my team just beat them everywhere.
I think heca did a lot for us though, he came top once to get me a kill and then spent time on the other lanes.

I can't start playing the promo series yet, might post an update later and hope that posting about how it's going puts some pressure on me to play better.










Spoiler: Updates from during the series



Edit: First game our maokai dced at the start because his client decided it was time to update for the janna skin.
We lost lane as thresh vayne against sona cait and couldn't recover after mao got back. (not saying it's his fault we lost lane)

Second game is below.
Apparently lux intended to support but didn't say it in chat until right as I locked in, the Ashe and caitlyn thing was an accident.








Cait tried to dodge at the last second I think because she joined late.
1-1 so far.










Edit 2: 2-1 now, played thresh in all three games so far because everyone else is allergic to support.









Edit 3: offer guy jungle or something else in champ select, no response so I get nasus jungle ready. He locks trundle at the last second when we already have me and malph.
In game I'm 1V2 vs their bot lane because we thought that was a good idea.

He comes bot when he doesn't need to, pings engage like his life depends on it so I do and we give up a double-kill. (Had pots left and near full HP, wasn't having trouble getting some farm and staying in exp range)
He says something to the tune of "get cancer nasus, I'm afk" and leaves.
2-2.

Edit 4: Lost series.
I was laning vs Trynda because Aatrox first picked and asked me to swap to top lane when he saw the trynda pick. (had nasus picked already)
Trynd got really farmed but I had to choose between farming more or helping the team to win fights while he split-pushed.
Almost all of his kills were later in the game, as were my deaths as I was our primary tank in fights. (480 Q stacks by the end by the way so I was doing a lot of damage as well)

Without jungler help, is there a way to win this matchup as nasus?
I mean, he couldn't kill me because of wither but if I left for any reason he could just shove a turret down and I could't kill him either.
Trynda was decent and I went 1-1-0 in lane because I killed him when he turret dived me with his ult up.



On a side-note, I checked his lolking after because I like to get an idea of roughly how good someone who matches/beats me is and he made some other bronze 1 guy who played Nasus against him go 1-5-0 recently.
I can't really complain about the last game, I mean my team got way behind before I got useful but it's not like I won my lane or anything.


----------



## FlawleZ

Can't wait to start playing Ranked even though I'll probably get rolled. Currently 1 game away from Level 19 but I feel like most PvP games I'm better than the similar level players. What's the fastest way to get exp?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Can't wait to start playing Ranked even though I'll probably get rolled. Currently 1 game away from Level 19 but I feel like most PvP games I'm better than the similar level players. What's the fastest way to get exp?


Play a lot or buy the exp stuff from riot.


----------



## FlawleZ

I'm curious how many champs those of you that play ranked feel your very strong with. I know its best to feel comfortable with all classes but realistically, about how many are we talking? If I'm solid with at least 1 champ for each different class is that sufficient? I try and avoid playing commonly banned champs.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm curious how many champs those of you that play ranked feel your very strong with. I know its best to feel comfortable with all classes but realistically, about how many are we talking? If I'm solid with at least 1 champ for each different class is that sufficient? I try and avoid playing commonly banned champs.


I think 2 champs each for top, mid, jungle, ad, and support...in case of bans. Then you can play more champs of the role you prefer most. It is prolly better to have a smaller champion pool, but play those ones at a high level knowing each matchup.


----------



## Kasp1js

My face after playing my placement games soloq


----------



## vnaut

3 champs each role. Hopefully that are relatively different and fulfill different roles. Also, in case one gets banned.

Ex, top:

Shen, Kennen, Elise

Tank/initiator/split push/ban phase, teamfight/lane bully/initiator, and lane bully/assassin/roamer.


----------



## Mike-IRL

I had 7 wins and 2 losses in ranked today, got my series on the 5th try and made it to silver.









Next stop, gold.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I had 7 wins and 2 losses in ranked today, got my series on the 5th try and made it to silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop, gold.


Good job!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Can't wait to start playing Ranked even though I'll probably get rolled. Currently 1 game away from Level 19 but I feel like most PvP games I'm better than the similar level players. What's the fastest way to get exp?


If you could win every game in 20 minutes or so, normal Summoners Rift against players with 3 day and 10 wins XP boost would be fastest, but since you can't, Twisted Treeline against beginner bots rushing one lane as fast as possible (doable in 6 minutes if everyone is on the same page) with the same XP boosts is the fastest I believe. There may be diminishing returns on the XP granted and I think Riot nerfed the XP from bot games, but the fact that you can win every game in under 10 minutes should still make it the fastest way. But you won't get any practice since bots play nothing like real players, so I don't suggest doing it on a first account, since you will be stomped when you reach lvl 30 if you do.

And for ranked, you should of course be able to play 2-3 champs for every role at least (I think you should be able to play every champion you own, but thats just me), but you should focus on a small handful of champs, just 4-5 champs that you get really good with, because in solo queue, its all about carrying yourself. I play Caitlyn and Lucian only, Leona if someone steals the ADC spot from me, and I have 70%+ win ratio with Cait and Lucian @ Silver II.


----------



## mush332

id say youd wanna b able to play about 3 diffrent champions for each roll. but also you wanna know how to play AGAINST other champions. this game isnt just about knowing your champion its about knowing them all and then learning how ur opponent plays. so all in all u wanna know how to play everyone if you really wanna b sucsessful


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> id say youd wanna b able to play about 3 diffrent champions for each roll. but also you wanna know how to play AGAINST other champions. this game isnt just about knowing your champion its about knowing them all and then learning how ur opponent plays. so all in all u wanna know how to play everyone if you really wanna b sucsessful


Similar to chess, the best players know their opponents actions before they themselves do.


----------



## andyroo89

I am looking for some people to form a team when Season 4 rolls around. I already have a friend from work who will be on the team, and I am just looking for three more.

I am looking for:
non ragers, I don't want teammates who will rage and scream about it.
Willing to take suggestions that needs improving, and don't take it personally.
creative with strategies.
Being able to play more than one role with more than one champ (which ATM my friend and I are working on that.)

our practice schedule will vary. Which can be discussed (a lot of times my friend and I work the same shift which is usually till 10pm CST and won't be home till 10:30)

if interested add me: andyadd


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am looking for some people to form a team when Season 4 rolls around. I already have a friend from work who will be on the team, and I am just looking for three more.
> 
> I am looking for:
> non ragers, I don't want teammates who will rage and scream about it.
> Willing to take suggestions that needs improving, and don't take it personally.
> creative with strategies.
> Being able to play more than one role with more than one champ (which ATM my friend and I are working on that.)
> 
> our practice schedule will vary. Which can be discussed (a lot of times my friend and I work the same shift which is usually till 10pm CST and won't be home till 10:30)
> 
> if interested add me: andyadd


I think we are already freinds.

I go to school full time, hopefully you meant 10 AM to PM.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Similar to chess, the best players know their opponents actions before they themselves do.


Uh.... No
The best players learn how to *ward*, and they also learn how to read the enemy players *actions*. If i'm playing mid and i see that someone is hugging one side it could either mean that they only warded that side, or that they're trying to trick me into thinking that. It's not a fact of knowing that they're going to do something, it's being able to read their play style, and tactics that they're using in order to put a scenario together in which you come out victorious. That doesn't mean that you're going to know what they're going to do even before they think of it themselves. A *good player* should not be easily readable. Anyone can plan a strategy, but only good players can actually execute them properly. This is not a game of chess, it's a game where you need to have good mechanics, good map awareness, knowing champions and their skills, as well as knowing what the items do, in order to become very good at the game.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Uh.... No
> The best players learn how to *ward*, and they also learn how to read the enemy players *actions*. If i'm playing mid and i see that someone is hugging one side it could either mean that they only warded that side, or that they're trying to trick me into thinking that. It's not a fact of knowing that they're going to do something, it's being able to read their play style, and tactics that they're using in order to put a scenario together in which you come out victorious. That doesn't mean that you're going to know what they're going to do even before they think of it themselves. A *good player* should not be easily readable. Anyone can plan a strategy, but only good players can actually execute them properly. This is not a game of chess, it's a game where you need to have good mechanics, good map awareness, knowing champions and their skills, as well as knowing what the items do, in order to become very good at the game.


Glad to see someone's still butthurt







Ever occur to you this thing called spite, aka taking a negative action to piss someone else off and laugh at the result, might have been at play


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Uh.... No
> The best players learn how to *ward*, and they also learn how to read the enemy players *actions*. If i'm playing mid and i see that someone is hugging one side it could either mean that they only warded that side, or that they're trying to trick me into thinking that. It's not a fact of knowing that they're going to do something, it's being able to read their play style, and tactics that they're using in order to put a scenario together in which you come out victorious. That doesn't mean that you're going to know what they're going to do even before they think of it themselves. A *good player* should not be easily readable. Anyone can plan a strategy, but only good players can actually execute them properly. This is not a game of chess, it's a game where you need to have good mechanics, good map awareness, knowing champions and their skills, as well as knowing what the items do, in order to become very good at the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see someone's still butthurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever occur to you this thing called spite, aka taking a negative action to piss someone else off and laugh at the result, might have been at play
Click to expand...

Butthurt over what? When was the last time you played?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Oh dang. Flame on


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Uh.... No
> The best players learn how to *ward*, and they also learn how to read the enemy players *actions*. If i'm playing mid and i see that someone is hugging one side it could either mean that they only warded that side, or that they're trying to trick me into thinking that. It's not a fact of knowing that they're going to do something, it's being able to read their play style, and tactics that they're using in order to put a scenario together in which you come out victorious. That doesn't mean that you're going to know what they're going to do even before they think of it themselves. A *good player* should not be easily readable. Anyone can plan a strategy, but only good players can actually execute them properly. This is not a game of chess, it's a game where you need to have good mechanics, good map awareness, knowing champions and their skills, as well as knowing what the items do, in order to become very good at the game.


This guy knows what's up, this is exactly how I explain to someone the difference between a knowledgable player, a good player, and a skilled player. Learning your opponents playstyle, their weaknesses (could be they are not the type to play aggressive once they hit a level and exploit them for that/item differences/they are dependent on ganks/they can not handle or respond to taking autos/etc.). You have to learn not to to be and how to execute not being predictable.

In early laning phase you could be playing passive as hell and the type of person to focus on CSing as if I was playing scared, if I was the enemy I would think in my mind, I can shut him down and this lane will be easy. And out of no where, you start playing aggressive and they lost their guard. Not expecting you would be doing these things.

Not a really good example, but you get the general idea.

Btw if you guys need another person for the team, add me: iPho
Last time we tried to form a team, it failed lol

I play every lane very well, so I'll fill.


----------



## Odium

I have a LOVE/HATE with this over any other game I have ever played. I really only play ranked now and when you have a win you are soaring and when you lose you want to rage and feel you wasted your time. Especially when you have AFKers, Ragers, or Leavers.

I am not going to be one of those people who says "its never my fault. My teams are always bad. I not where I belong in Ranked". Those people are morons.

I know I make mistakes and I try to learn from them. I am just THRILLED to have a game, win or lose, where all 10 players actually try but some days I want to uninstall this and never look back. Then the next day I can't wait to get home and play again. It is a sad vicious cylce lol.

ARAM is fun though


----------



## sofia225

Hey everyone







i play mostly support champs (except for the times i activate my terminator mode ),lulu is my favorite one. I play lol 2 years at least .


----------



## w1zardofozz

Found some Info that was leaked on to the Wiki about a possible new champ

http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Rehoma/Rhodium,_the_Purge_Seeker


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone have this happen to them? (hint: look at the kills and deaths)

I can't carry


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone have this happen to them? (hint: look at the kills and deaths)
> 
> I can't carry


Those lux, darius and teemo icons? Wth?


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Those lux, darius and teemo icons? Wth?


Lol I was looking at that too


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Found some Info that was leaked on to the Wiki about a possible new champ
> 
> http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Rehoma/Rhodium,_the_Purge_Seeker


DISREGARD THIS! I made a mistake I thought it was leaked info it's not.... My bad for not reading thoroughly


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Those lux, darius and teemo icons? Wth?


chinese version.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> chinese version.


Ohhhhhhhhhh okay


----------



## Odium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone have this happen to them? (hint: look at the kills and deaths)
> 
> I can't carry


I was going to reply but the part of your sig about sending you pics of ginger girls creeped me out


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odium*
> 
> I was going to reply but the part of your sig about sending you pics of ginger girls creeped me out


are you a ginger girl? :O


----------



## Odium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> are you a ginger girl? :O


You are making it worse!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone have this happen to them? (hint: look at the kills and deaths)
> 
> I can't carry


TBH, their team was pretty fed.

Your best chance to win is to catch someone out and force objectives after they die or force them to base. Dat Darius doe...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odium*
> 
> You are making it worse!!


I'm not gonna ask for pics, I feel like I am being rude if I say that to a OCN member.


----------



## mush332

Hey everyone I play on NA and I am looking for 2 or 3 possible others to make a ranked team with. I can play any role but prefer mid/adc(that order) my buddy (ronkstar) prob will main top but can play any role as well. I wanna get a team to a team to run strats with and get better together. Were currently in gold and silver. If you would like to inquire about being on the team pm me here or add me in LoL (mushmasterflex) ty and look forward to hearing from u guys


----------



## andyroo89

HAHA I just played gragas with lich bane, and I had 700+ ap and when I was the only one up I waited for the enemy team to push to our nexus and i E over the wall and ran to the nexus, I had it down to 500 hp and teemo comes out of no where, I used my ulti to get him away from me and my lich bane proc did 500 damage to the nexus and I was like LOL backdoor fatty.


----------



## andyroo89

Still looking for some players

So far I have 3 people for S4 ranked team. I am currently in Silver IV so its not like I am in platinum, so, don't be intimidated to add me.









you can add me via LoL: andyadd
or
steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/adawg/

Like I said in my previous post:
Quote:


> I am looking for some people to form a team when Season 4 rolls around. I already have a friend from work who will be on the team, and I am just looking for three more.
> 
> I am looking for:
> non ragers, I don't want teammates who will rage and scream about it.
> Willing to take suggestions that needs improving, and don't take it personally.
> 
> ******
> 
> imo just as a new team we will need improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creative with strategies.
> Being able to play more than one role with more than one champ (which ATM my friend and I are working on that.)
> 
> our practice schedule will vary. Which can be discussed (a lot of times my friend and I work the same shift which is usually till 10pm CST and won't be home till 10:30)
> So, living on the west coast shouldn't be a problem with that time.


----------



## Ali67219

Them carries though


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> 
> 
> Them carries though


:O I wish I could do that good with Udyr haha.


----------



## Sniping

Udyr-Press R win game


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Udyr-Press R win game


hmm, not quite...2 reasons. First of all, I dont even play pheonix udyr, i play tiger. Second of all, udyr takes alot more skill than you may think lol, im not sure if you know about his timings or not but....ya its more than a tryndamere.


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Udyr-Press R win game


No... There's way more technique then that when playing udyr. Are you sure you're not mixing up udyr and karthus?


----------



## Sniping

Udyr is far from being a hard champion.....

Farm-Press W, then press R
Gank-Press E, then press R, walk in front of them
Need HP? Press W
Karthus is much more difficult than Udyr, you may be able to get triple kills with your ult, but everything else about karthus is harder. You can just do w/e with Udyr. I really don't see the skill in playing a champion like Udyr. Jungle knowledge is much more valuble when playing Udyr because of his low skill cap.


----------



## Alex132

zzzz euw down


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> Udyr is far from being a hard champion.....
> 
> Farm-Press W, then press R
> Gank-Press E, then press R, walk in front of them
> Need HP? Press W
> Karthus is much more difficult than Udyr, you may be able to get triple kills with your ult, but everything else about karthus is harder. You can just do w/e with Udyr. I really don't see the skill in playing a champion like Udyr. Jungle knowledge is much more valuble when playing Udyr because of his low skill cap.


see there is a difference between playing udyr and being good at udyr. Sure hes not the hardest champ in the game, but hes not that easy to play. Just because he has no skill shots doesn't mean hes not hard to play well. And all you did was stated the order of skills that you use them, that has nothing to do with timing at all.


----------



## Sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> see there is a difference between playing udyr and being good at udyr. Sure hes not the hardest champ in the game, but hes not that easy to play. Just because he has no skill shots doesn't mean hes not hard to play well. And all you did was stated the order of skills that you use them, that has nothing to do with timing at all.


I don't think there's any timing involved with Udyr....again if you need to go fast you press E or any other skill, press W for HP and R/Q for damage, it really is just common sense. I say Karthus is harder not because he has skillshots, but because Karthus is much less forgiving if you get caught out while Udyr can escape almost everything.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniping*
> 
> I don't think there's any timing involved with Udyr....again if you need to go fast you press E or any other skill, press W for HP and R/Q for damage, it really is just common sense. I say Karthus is harder not because he has skillshots, but because Karthus is much less forgiving if you get caught out while Udyr can escape almost everything.


first off, why are you comparing a tanky jungler/top laner to one of the most squishy ap mid laners in the game? That makes no sense at all. And you obviously do not know combos if you think all you do is e for speed, w for hp and r/q for dmg. W doesnt straight up give hp. You need to time it with your other skills. If you press W alone, you will get pooped on over and over. And im not saying hes harder than karthus, udyr is just not as simple as you think he is. For example, if you time it right, you can get a double q off with 2 pheonix extra dmg hits. It takes more than just pressing q or r to do damage. Another example, time your q so right after 1 auto, you are able to use your shield/pheonix in order to gain massive attack speed for a different stance. You can also time a double r into a tiger its not pressing 1 button for whatever you want.


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> 
> 
> Them carries though


Trick is that you?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> Trick is that you?


Possibly


----------



## phre0n

http://www.twitch.tv/phre0n/c/2914076

my teemo penta


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/phre0n/c/2914076
> 
> my teemo penta


nice lol thats a good build on teemo


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> nice lol thats a good build on teemo


Yeah Im new to LoL. Trying to play Teemo what build did he use? Im not familiar with all the items yet.


----------



## andyroo89

Still looking for members for S4 team (we will be practicing before S4 starts if I can get team formed by then)

Add me on LoL: andyadd

we can discuss practice schedules, roles, etc...


----------



## Perrfekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> I've been playing this game for over 3 years now, and I want to quit. So badly. But this is the only game my friends play. I have over 2000 games played (normals) and I stepped into ranked this season and got Gold in 30 games.
> 
> I just can't get into this game anymore. I enjoy it. It's fun. But the community is so toxic and the fact that you have to "call" your role to play something you want to play is beyond frustrating. Sometimes I just want to play a specific champion. If I don't "call" that role first, then I'm stuck playing a game with a champion that I don't really have much interest in playing for the next 20-60 minutes. And if you make one mistake, then you're stuck spending that time now dealing with teammates breathing down your neck for the remainder of the match as well.
> 
> I've never played a game that made me so frustrated with so many different things at once, and it's not even the games fault. It's the community, and what the community has turned the game into.
> 
> I just want to play a game for fun again. I can't do that with League of Legends.


This.

I hate having to deal with people who autolock or feel the need to say how terrible you are when you are faced up against and aggressive lane 7min in with a support who steals KS and been ganked by jungle 2x already.

It's sad, knowing i'm not anywhere near the best to get blasted for ridiculous things that high elo players would have a tough time with. I play for fun, and for that i tend to play TT a lot since team comp is easier and matches are quicker for when you do have those players that are toxic.


----------



## vnaut

Same, the game is really stale. Only reason I play nowadays is with a premade of friends. I really want to try and go for diamond before the season ends but playing ranked does not sound like fun right now lol...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Yeah Im new to LoL. Trying to play Teemo what build did he use? Im not familiar with all the items yet.


You generally don't want to go Trinity Force and Death Cap. Trinity Force is more of an AD focused item, where DeatchCap is heavily AP oreintated. Also, you have a hurricanes. I would got more AD/attack speed instead of the DeathCap if you want to go AD/attack speed Teemo.


----------



## Avonosac

Played my first 3 games of ranked last night, despite being 30 for over a year. I have come to the conclusion that if you want to win, you have to not play support. I tried to support twice, finally gave up and jungled with Sej and went 3-0-17 getting my top lane like 4 kills before 10 minutes.

Guess the doom and gloom about bronze is kind of warranted. I'm just going to boost up whoever isn't an idiot in my games to carry my teams and hope for the best, lol.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Played my first 3 games of ranked last night, despite being 30 for over a year. I have come to the conclusion that *if you want to win, you have to not play support*. I tried to support twice, finally gave up and jungled with Sej and went 3-0-17 getting my top lane like 4 kills before 10 minutes.
> 
> Guess the doom and gloom about bronze is kind of warranted. I'm just going to boost up whoever isn't an idiot in my games to carry my teams and hope for the best, lol.


Not entirely true. It depends on how good you are. If you are better than most people in your league then you shouldn't but if you can find a decent ADC and know how to be an effective support, you can do some real damage as support. I just played a game as Leona, my preferred support, and we won big partly due to my engages and CC capabilities. But I normally play ADC if I can, because it is of course easier to carry as an actual carry.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Not entirely true. It depends on how good you are. If you are better than most people in your league then you shouldn't but if you can find a decent ADC and know how to be an effective support, you can do some real damage as support. I just played a game as Leona, my preferred support, and we won big partly due to my engages and CC capabilities. But I normally play ADC if I can, because it is of course easier to carry as an actual carry.


It is mostly true. I'm talking about SoloQ. If I have a guy I'm playing with who I know is a a decent ADC, maybe I'll play my support. For the normal random solo Q, you are just asking for an annoying 45 minutes if you just play support.

I was even mostly playing sej as support, using my ganks in jungle to feed top and mid I wasn't even building my self up much. The problem with going full ADC to carry myself out of bronze is that I need to have a support willing to do something other than sit under turret, and I tend to see most people playing supports very cautiously. Sure, there is a time for defensive play, but most people play supports and stop looking for chances to engage, they are only worried about warding, maps and their support activities.


----------



## vnaut

Support is probably 60-80% reason why bot lane wins. They engage, they ward, they disengage, they exhaust key targets.


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Yeah Im new to LoL. Trying to play Teemo what build did he use? Im not familiar with all the items yet.


Yeah I was using a Tri-Force and Deathcap..i was just screwing around with the Tri-Force and I actually got stuck teemo "Adc" that game.. so it was kinda like a "screw it" moment.. and it all worked out in the end. Would I build tri-force on teemo all the time? no.. My normal build is hurricane, deathcap, haunting guise and a few other items and call it good.. I main ADC now.. but i still use teemo from time to time for mid or top lane..

Add me up if you want: EvilAxist

I also stream: twitch.tv/phre0n


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Support is probably 60-80% reason why bot lane wins. They engage, they ward, they disengage, they exhaust key targets.


I entirely agree. That is why I dislike playing ADC in ranked.

Now that I mention it, I'm liking jungle so much because I don't depend so much on anyone else, but playing well really helps the team a TON.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Support is probably 60-80% reason why bot lane wins. They engage, they ward, they disengage, they exhaust key targets.


they both need each other a good ADC or a good support can win bot lane. yes the support does all these things like warding and stuff but the ADC comes in late game and that's what supports are for, winning bot lane and warding. a good support and a bad ADC will not win


----------



## vnaut

You sorta repeated what I just said, haha. In lane, I've seen plenty of bad ADCs win with good supports. Hence my 60%-80% description of bot lane.

Outside of lane it's entirely possible to lose the game due to a fed but bad ADC though, I agree.


----------



## Bastyn99

I just got my first (I think) Penta Kill outside ARAM as Lucian. Playing some normal games because we had our low lvl friend join us. I was pretty close to getting another as Corki later, had I survived 2 seconds longer.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Did anyone watch the semi final games tonight?
SKT totally went back and forth with najin and I think najin just didn't have the staminia to put up for that last game and got outlasted and SK took it home.


----------



## andyroo89

Well, I didn't even have to watch to know skt1 will be winning the worlds.

Heck, I wouldn't be surprise when/if skt1 loses that the community will all jump on the bandwagon for that other team. Whether it be Royal clubs, or fnatic.

Oh well.

Edit; dat nose picking last night.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/phre0n/c/2914076
> 
> my teemo penta


"NO PENDRA NOOB"

Lmao


----------



## vnaut

Conversely, I've had a teemo steal a penta from me before.

that yordle


----------



## Mike-IRL

I just had a game with Nasus that reminded me of how ridiculous he is once he gets going.

The 1200 damage crits that would just randomly end people were pretty funny.

I was going to play shen until the guy playing sejuani suggested nasus, I'm glad he did in hindsight.









The enemy team were horrendous though so it sort of takes away from my sense of achievement.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I just had a game with Nasus that reminded me of how ridiculous he is once he gets going.
> 
> The 1200 damage crits that would just randomly end people were pretty funny.
> 
> I was going to play shen until the guy playing sejuani suggested nasus, I'm glad he did in hindsight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy team were horrendous though so it sort of takes away from my sense of achievement.


I remmeber at one point caitlyn could get 1200+crits with her passive.

that was funny.


----------



## Alex132

So they just patched in the warning icons above teams if you require more games for the Season 3 rewards.

Now this is something that puzzles me, I have only won 4 games in my ranked team. But it says I require only 1 more? I thought the requirement were for 10 wins, not 5?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So they just patched in the warning icons above teams if you require more games for the Season 3 rewards.
> 
> Now this is something that puzzles me, I have only won 4 games in my ranked team. But it says I require only 1 more? I thought the requirement were for 10 wins, not 5?


10 wins is ranked soloQ placement

5 wins for ranked team q placement.


----------



## jayfkay

goldfag reporting in

inactive now, game is stale, patch support is a joke, champion / rune prices still a joke.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> goldfag reporting in
> 
> inactive now, game is stale, patch support is a joke, champion / rune prices still a joke.


Gotta agree,

S2 riot pls.


----------



## jayfkay

err.. if u mean season 2 I disagree, I liked many changes coming in s3 but I still dislike quite some stuff


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So they just patched in the warning icons above teams if you require more games for the Season 3 rewards.
> 
> Now this is something that puzzles me, I have only won 4 games in my ranked team. But it says I require only 1 more? I thought the requirement were for 10 wins, not 5?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 wins is ranked soloQ placement
> 
> 5 wins for ranked team q placement.
Click to expand...

Where is this stated? Because I have only seen '10 wins required' everywhere.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where is this stated? Because I have only seen '10 wins required' everywhere.


I dont remeber, in the UI at some point thats what it says.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where is this stated? Because I have only seen '10 wins required' everywhere.


The 10 wins required that you are seeing everywhere is probably for solo queue. For ranked teams, 5v5 or 3v3, you only have 5 placement games unlike solo queue where you have 10.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well... i guess shyvana was happy to see me.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where is this stated? Because I have only seen '10 wins required' everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> The 10 wins required that you are seeing everywhere is probably for solo queue. For ranked teams, 5v5 or 3v3, you only have 5 placement games unlike solo queue where you have 10.
Click to expand...

But I thought they made the 10 win requirement for the ranked teams because people were just joining teams to get the rewards, and not playing games?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But I thought they made the 10 win requirement for the ranked teams because people were just joining teams to get the rewards, and not playing games?


Nono

If you joined a team that's already ranked, then you have to win 10 games with that team to qualify for the reward

If you make a new team, then you only need 5 to be placed.


----------



## RedRay81

My stream is up and running again if anyone watch me get a 2nd account to diamond before the season ends :3

1080p ( in case you dont like toilet paper recording )

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But I thought they made the 10 win requirement for the ranked teams because people were just joining teams to get the rewards, and not playing games?
> 
> 
> 
> Nono
> 
> If you joined a team that's already ranked, then you have to win 10 games with that team to qualify for the reward
> 
> If you make a new team, then you only need 5 to be placed.
Click to expand...

But I joined a team that was ranked already and it said I only needed 5 wins?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But I joined a team that was ranked already and it said I only needed 5 wins?


I...

I don't know


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But I joined a team that was ranked already and it said I only needed 5 wins?


Not sure then, might as well just play 10 games to be safe?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But I joined a team that was ranked already and it said I only needed 5 wins?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure then, might as well just play 10 games to be safe?
Click to expand...

Win 10 games yeah, but 3v3 is so dumb I really don't want to have to


----------



## TinDaDragon

Dear diary,

Today I won a game even when my team mate DC'd. Thank da lawd.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But I joined a team that was ranked already and it said I only needed 5 wins?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure then, might as well just play 10 games to be safe?
Click to expand...

I think I'm just going to try for solo gold now.


----------



## Fortunex

Decided to start trying harder in ranked, started Gold V 0 LP yesterday, now Gold III, still working my way up. Guess I'll see if I can hit Plat before I get bored and stop playing again.


----------



## hollowtek

finally got back to gold IV after 1 month LOL. then again... I play like 1-2 games a day...


----------



## seriousjoker

I am considering just buy WD blue 1TB single plate or SSD for upgrading my 5 years old desktop. For gaming I mainly just play LOL and sometimes play SC2. Do you guys feel any different with LOL in SSD?


----------



## mush332

The vwrdict jinx broken nerf inc


----------



## SPAZZY1912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriousjoker*
> 
> I am considering just buy WD blue 1TB single plate or SSD for upgrading my 5 years old desktop. For gaming I mainly just play LOL and sometimes play SC2. Do you guys feel any different with LOL in SSD?


theres no point. everyone else loads like a potato, so it doesn't matter if you load in 5 seconds lmao


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPAZZY1912*
> 
> theres no point. everyone else loads like a potato, so it doesn't matter if you load in 5 seconds lmao


yes, and I have no idea why so many people have crazy slow HDD, it is like 486 computer kind of loading speed.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> The vwrdict jinx broken nerf inc


I played against jinx in a game, she is extremely powerful.


----------



## NuLLMyndZ

I don't doubt it, about to try her right now.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuLLMyndZ*
> 
> I don't doubt it, about to try her right now.


how much does it cost to buy her with real money? I never spend real money in LOL so I have no idea.


----------



## mush332

175% increase movement speed after a enemy or turret dies that youve attacked in the past 3 seconds. Lmao insane. Her w has insane damage n range.


----------



## andyroo89

guise.....

GUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/store/sales/plan-vintage-limited-edition-skins

I can finally buy nutcracko, and finish my shaco skin collection!!


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> 175% increase movement speed after a enemy or turret dies that youve attacked in the past 3 seconds. Lmao insane. Her w has insane damage n range.


yes, Riot really knows how to make money by making her so expensive no matter with real or virtual money.


----------



## NuLLMyndZ

You would have to buy a minimum of $10 in riot points just to get her.


----------



## NuLLMyndZ

NOOOOOOO!!! Now everyone will have them. I have most of them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> guise.....
> 
> GUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/store/sales/plan-vintage-limited-edition-skins
> 
> I can finally buy nutcracko, and finish my shaco skin collection!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuLLMyndZ*
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!! Now everyone will have them. I have most of them


You get special treats or something


----------



## andyroo89

My gerd it keeps getting better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejvPmgTNBbg

Heimer rework


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So i desided to pick up playing LoL a bit today, and got into ranked and just facerolled into a series.

I'm throwing my series and dodging back down so i can carry a new friend out.

I'm absolutely amazing with shyvana vs bronze and silvers, i just faceroll so hard.


----------



## waylo88

I haven't played in probably three months and just re-installed yesterday. For some reason I'm getting terrible performance. Previously, with everything maxed on my sig setup, I was getting 200+ FPS at all times, with an occasional dip during huge team fights down to maybe 150. Now, I'm lucky if I hit 100 FPS. It's usually sitting at like 70, and drops down to 30 quite a bit. I just did a reformat yesterday prior to re-installing LOL, so everything is fresh.

Did they add some update that caused performance issues in that time I stopped playing?


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I haven't played in probably three months and just re-installed yesterday. For some reason I'm getting terrible performance. Previously, with everything maxed on my sig setup, I was getting 200+ FPS at all times, with an occasional dip during huge team fights down to maybe 150. Now, I'm lucky if I hit 100 FPS. It's usually sitting at like 70, and drops down to 30 quite a bit. I just did a reformat yesterday prior to re-installing LOL, so everything is fresh.
> 
> Did they add some update that caused performance issues in that time I stopped playing?


I thought they have been recently adding updates to increase performance. I'm not sure because mine only gets better.


----------



## waylo88

I just tried uninstalling the nVidia beta drivers and went back down the the last official release and nothing changed. Standing in base, my FPS goes 144 to 70, back to 144, then down to 70. It literally does this non-stop. Changing video settings in game has zero effect on my FPS as well (not that I should have to change them though since as I mentioned, I was getting 200+ FPS a few months ago).


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I just tried uninstalling the nVidia beta drivers and went back down the the last official release and nothing changed. Standing in base, my FPS goes 144 to 70, back to 144, then down to 70. It literally does this non-stop. Changing video settings in game has zero effect on my FPS as well (not that I should have to change them though since as I mentioned, I was getting 200+ FPS a few months ago).


Are you sure your Max FPS setting isnt set to like 70 or 80?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Are you sure your Max FPS setting isnt set to like 70 or 80?


It's uncapped.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It's uncapped.


what card do you have?


----------



## waylo88

GTX 670. It's the PC in my sig. Like I've said, I should have zero problems running LOL. In the past I'd get 200+ FPS and now it's 30-70 FPS.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> GTX 670. It's the PC in my sig. Like I've said, I should have zero problems running LOL. In the past I'd get 200+ FPS and now it's 30-70 FPS.


Sound like driver issue? IT definitely not uncap or v-sync since you should never get anything below 60 since yours is too overpowered.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> GTX 670. It's the PC in my sig. Like I've said, I should have zero problems running LOL. In the past I'd get 200+ FPS and now it's 30-70 FPS.


Your card is more expensive than my own desktop LOL


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriousjoker*
> 
> Sound like driver issue? IT definitely not uncap or v-sync since you should never get anything below 60 since yours is too overpowered.


Driver issue was my guess too, but rolling back didn't help. My only conclusion is that in one of their recent patches, Riot did something to mess up performance.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Driver issue was my guess too, but rolling back didn't help. My only conclusion is that in one of their recent patches, Riot did something to mess up performance.


If it is then I guess you can find massively complains in the LOL forum.


----------



## waylo88

I think I figured it out. When I reformatted, I forgot to disable hibernation, so hiberfile.sys was writing constantly and eating up my RAM, degrading my performance. Got that all cleared up and played a bit last night and was getting 250ish FPS.


----------



## seriousjoker

I didnt know hibernation can screw up graphic card and performance that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I think I figured it out. When I reformatted, I forgot to disable hibernation, so hiberfile.sys was writing constantly and eating up my RAM, degrading my performance. Got that all cleared up and played a bit last night and was getting 250ish FPS.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seriousjoker*
> 
> I didnt know hibernation can screw up graphic card and performance that much.


It was eating my RAM. Nothing to do with my video card.


----------



## seriousjoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It was eating my RAM. Nothing to do with my video card.


ram affects fps?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

LOL im carrying this guy from bronze so hard. we're winning almost every match. lets see if i can't carry people out


----------



## seriousjoker

which character do you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> LOL im carrying this guy from bronze so hard. we're winning almost every match. lets see if i can't carry people out


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> LOL im carrying this guy from bronze so hard. we're winning almost every match. lets see if i can't carry people out


Bronze isn't that hard tbh


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Bronze isn't that hard tbh


meh im trying to carry people

edit: haha carried him outta bronze









edit 2

Approximately 2103 played games as Shyvana.

776+786(win loss normals) *0.85(85% of all my played games are Shyvana)
1300(rounded down)
185 shyvana games Dominion
147 Shyvana games Ranked S2
471 matches Ranked S3
2103 Matches as shyvana Total, Oct 14th 2013.


----------



## Bastyn99

You really meet some wonderful people at low levels. Ive had a person say he was gonna report me because I wanted to push bot lane to win as fast as possible. Today I met this Thresh who got mad because I didnt want to click his lantern. This is what he had to say after I "stole" a double kill.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I hate people who give up after first blood. It's just 1 kill. Damn


----------



## TheBigBossGuy

You haven't included a Oceania Server on your form.


----------



## vicEz

I main AP/bruiser Nidalee, Master Yi, TF and Akali.

I've gotten unofficial pentas with Nid many times. No official ones yet, hope to reach that sometime


----------



## TheBigBossGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> meh im trying to carry people
> 
> edit: haha carried him outta bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit 2
> 
> Approximately 2103 played games as Shyvana.
> 
> 776+786(win loss normals) *0.85(85% of all my played games are Shyvana)
> 1300(rounded down)
> 185 shyvana games Dominion
> 147 Shyvana games Ranked S2
> 471 matches Ranked S3
> 2103 Matches as shyvana Total, Oct 14th 2013.


OMG!!! How can you play that many games with Shyvana!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOW you must love her!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigBossGuy*
> 
> WOOOW you must love her!


yes

yes i do.


----------



## Narokuu

For those interested, i am doing 2 interviews over the next 2 weeks, The first one is Kyle Hebert, on Wednesday 23rd @ 7pm EST/4pm Pacific.

Kyle is the voice actor of Ezreal, graves, and Jarvan IV. he is also Falman from Fullmetal Alchemist. and Gohan From dragonball Z (adult Gohan).

it will be held on my twitch tv channel. www.twitch.tv/narokuu

the next week i will be interviewing Cia Court, the voice actor of Vi from league of legends, and the female voice behind all of Google's commercials. Tuesday 29th @ the same time

The stream is sponsored by my employer, Gunnar Gaming Optiks.

Thanks for tuning in if you can!


----------



## andyroo89

Thanks for telling us, I am a huge dbz fan.


----------



## Narokuu

And thanks for posting awesome red head pics andy, its a win win for us both =)


----------



## ArbyWan

New to the group but Ezreal is one of my favorites along with Teemo


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> And thanks for posting awesome red head pics andy, its a win win for us both =)


My god I havent posted one in a while. :O


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> My god I havent posted one in a while. :O


SLACKER


----------



## TheBigBossGuy

Hello!
My Summoner Name is TheBigBossGuy
I am a lv 30 Bronze 2
Add me!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> SLACKER


eh kind of a redhead


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> eh kind of a redhead


He's back!


----------



## andyroo89

Did my post from earlier get deleted?


----------



## Chunin

Im so sad i wont make it to Diamond this season... It was easier than i thought going from Silver 4 to Platinum 1 but actually getting to Diamond 5 is ridiculous. Ive already lost 2 promotion series and keep hovering at 85-99 LP but cant seem to get into another promotion because either my team gets wrecked before we start grouping and since i play top lane i have no real impact on laning phase of other lanes unless i play Shen. And if we do manage to get through it fine people always manage to find a way to throw the game hehe. Its so frustrating to win games easy one time and lose so hard the other. My MMR is that of Diamond 4 - 5 since i get matched with people from these divisions in both my and enemy team all the time but i cant get to Diamond 5 myself and it makes me so sad


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Im so sad i wont make it to Diamond this season... It was easier than i thought going from Silver 4 to Platinum 1 but actually getting to Diamond 5 is ridiculous. Ive already lost 2 promotion series and keep hovering at 85-99 LP but cant seem to get into another promotion because either my team gets wrecked before we start grouping and since i play top lane i have no real impact on laning phase of other lanes unless i play Shen. And if we do manage to get through it fine people always manage to find a way to throw the game hehe. Its so frustrating to win games easy one time and lose so hard the other. My MMR is that of Diamond 4 - 5 since i get matched with people from these divisions in both my and enemy team all the time but i cant get to Diamond 5 myself and it makes me so sad


Teach me how to go from Silver to Plat pls


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Teach me how to go from Silver to Plat pls


Pray to the queue Gods that you don't get matched with morons.


----------



## Danisumi

hey everyone, playing it since about 2 years or more.

main champs are

Nasus
Ezreal
Riven
Kennen
Fizz
Caitlyn
Renekton
Ashe


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> hey everyone, playing it since about 2 years or more.
> 
> main champs are
> 
> Nasus
> Ezreal
> Riven
> Kennen
> Fizz
> Caitlyn
> Renekton
> Ashe


Lol my only main for the longest time was Shyvana.
Since the day she came out

2118 played games as Shy todate. after years of searching I finally have 1 back up champion for things Shy can't do, Caitlyn, AND finally a 2nd main champion(also a jungler) Elise. Elise is going to be my lane replacement for anything shyvana can't face midlane if i can't jungle. or a top lane pick. Cait is my only champion i play a lot outside of Shyvana and elise that isn't a "main" for me.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Pray to the queue Gods that you don't get matched with morons.


1st pick calls and picked mid

Me (2nd) called and picked top

3rd (Moron 1) didn't talk, waited till the last second and picked Kass

4th (Good guy) picked Jungle

5th (Moron 2) Called ADC, picked Udyr

GG NO RE

Should've dodged that game


----------



## jayfkay

franbunny bronze elo?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> franbunny bronze elo?


Silver both seasons.


----------



## iamtwan

Heyo Everyone!

Been playing for almost 2 years now. Bro and I were able to make to Season 2 & 3 Championship Finals Games! Love the scene.

Anyway im bad but I just hit Gold last night (Go me).

Summoner: Lake Titicaca


----------



## waylo88

I hope whoever iamalfred is posts here and reads this because they're a total scumbag.

They're last pick and cry because our first pick took ADC. They instalock Elise, die within the first two minutes, rage quit, then come back at the end to tell the enemy to push and win and to stop wasting their time. The nerve.

Lost two solo queue ranked games just now. One because of that person and one because of a stupid Vayne who fed Draven roughly six kills in 10 minutes then just proceeded to ask if our team lifts over and over.

If anyone is Silver III and wants to queue together to try and get Gold before the deadline, add me. My name in-game is waylo. I'm tired of playing with random bads.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I hope whoever iamalfred is posts here and reads this because they're a total scumbag.
> 
> They're last pick and cry because our first pick took ADC. They instalock Elise, die within the first two minutes, rage quit, then come back at the end to tell the enemy to push and win and to stop wasting their time. The nerve.
> 
> Lost two solo queue ranked games just now. One because of that person and one because of a stupid Vayne who fed Draven roughly six kills in 10 minutes then just proceeded to ask if our team lifts over and over.
> 
> If anyone is Silver III and wants to queue together to try and get Gold before the deadline, add me. My name in-game is waylo. I'm tired of playing with random bads.


NA server?

IF so, if you want to play with a dedicated Jungler, add Just Me Shyvana(me) I play almost entirely Shyvana, and have Elise as well. Been playing ALOT of Elise lately.

Note: I will be an ass intentionally in champion select sometimes to make sure I get jungle(the chance i dont get to jungle is actually fairly rare), this isnt because I want to create problems but its rather advice from a friend who is plat who said "make a scene so you can get jungle, you're more likely to win that way." But in game i don't taunt or mess with people , i just want to win the game.

I'm a very strong and demanding jungler, and i know when to take objectives and start teamfights and how to control the jungle extremely well, however a jungler isnt an ADC so its hard to carry a game without being well ahead of everyone on the enemy team so a good duo partner would be a good augment to my own abilities.
I'm good enough at this point to be able to pick up random bronze players and carry them into silver. I want to see if i have the skills and stamina to get into gold.

I've been having freaking terrible luck in games lately dealing with soem horrible mid laners and top laners who seem to not understand the need to win teamfights and i went from silver 4 promos back down to silver V. Just awful rotten luck as of late.

If you'd like add me and give it a duo shot then i'll give it a go. I have RaidCall/Skype/can get what team communication software you need/use.

The only limitation I have is that if my friend Cassandra wants me to play vindictus with her. LoL takes an immediate backseat if im not mid match.


----------



## Avonosac

I'm probably going to try to get some ranked in tonight, if I don't get to see Gravity in IMAX.

I'll be on ~ 7:30 EST on Lord Avonosac if anyone wants to duo. I jungle/support/adc mostly in that order.

Played 4 games, went 3/1 for my 10th game, and got silver IV right off the bat, hehe. Gotta keep working to see if I can get myself up to gold before this is over.


----------



## jdduval117

Hey guys! I am new to OCN but I have been playing league for quite a few years now







. Add me on league if you want my summoner name is Zantus. (Currently taking a break from league for school) Mostly play jungle. (Champs include Elise, J4, lee sin, trundle, and Zac!)


----------



## andyroo89




----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*


who's that?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> who's that?


Molly Quinn







:


----------



## RedRay81

http://www.twitch.tv/redray81

Streaming how to get out of silver by playing top!

Follow if you like


----------



## Avonosac

I've been enjoying moving up in the silver world by jungling and feeding the crap out of my lanes


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Molly Quinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


she's 20. she looks way younger


----------



## Wakalakaz

I main Zyra support, but mostly i just like to play zyra anywhere, mid top jungle adc, don't care as long as it zyra lol. IGN Renvak Plat 5


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I main Zyra support, but mostly i just like to play zyra anywhere, mid top jungle adc, don't care as long as it zyra lol. IGN Renvak Plat 5


Zyra jangle?

what about zyra makes you love her so much?


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Zyra jangle?
> 
> what about zyra makes you love her so much?


She just really fits my play style. i love the long range and huge amounts of CC. when playing her ap mid, her burst is inane if you combo right and most people dont expect the 100 to 0 from a "support" champ.

Jungle zyra would by no means ever be a competitive pick, but in normals with friends its fun, her ganks are crazy strong with a snare and slow pre 6 and after 6 the ganks get even scarier. Her plants can tank jungle creeps and with the AP jungle item she get any health she loses back from the spell vamp. She is very susceptible to counter jingling tho, that's her main weakness in the jungle.

ADC Zyra is not very good lol. in lane she is very very squishy, but her base damages are ok for early harass. if you make it past laning phase and get a couple items she is a decent auto attacker and can peel for herself in a bind, her auto attack range is actually quite long for an AP champ.


----------



## andyroo89

Here is another. :O


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Here is another. :O


Came here for League of Legends, Stayed for the hot redhead girls =P


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

^off topic as possible.

The only red head that should be pictured here is my darling shyvana


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ^off topic as possible.
> 
> The only red head that should be pictured here is my darling shyvana


Yeah, but anywho, I like playing shyv she's not really my cup of tea though =P. She is definitely better than what I've heard a lot of people say though.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ^off topic as possible.
> 
> The only red head that should be pictured here is my darling shyvana


Nope, this girl right here


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Yeah, but anywho, I like playing shyv she's not really my cup of tea though =P. She is definitely better than what I've heard a lot of people say though.


She's my darling... such an incredible person and such a strong inspiring woman at that. <3 Shyvana too much ^.^ I have over 2100 played games as her so far.

she hates being called Shyv btw.

Shyv(shiv) is a knife made in prisons and she is most definately not a prison inmate nor a knife

She's an Elite Guard of Demacia!

Plus taking english into account its splittng her name between syllables, since her name is said "Shy Vahn Ah" the V is emphasized in her name, because its the 2nd syllable of her name.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> She's my darling... such an incredible person and such a strong inspiring woman at that. <3 Shyvana too much ^.^ I have over 2100 played games as her so far.
> 
> she hates being called Shyv btw.
> 
> Shyv(shiv) is a knife made in prisons and she is most definately not a prison inmate nor a knife
> 
> She's an Elite Guard of Demacia!
> 
> Plus taking english into account its splittng her name between syllables, since her name is said "Shy Vahn Ah" the V is emphasized in her name, because its the 2nd syllable of her name.


I love your enthusiasm lol xD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I love your enthusiasm lol xD


Love is a powerful thing.....

<3

I've played her since the minute she came out. mathematically speaking that's approximately 3 matches a day every day since she was released.

Ya I love Shyvana...


----------



## andyroo89

before game start "omg gg he went shaco we lost"
I replied, They banned tryndamere, I think were fine.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Gonna play some Top Mid Jungle cassiopea.


----------



## Alex132

So this happened today... in RANKED.



We still won though lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So this happened today... in RANKED.
> 
> 
> 
> We still won though lol


riots match making is broken and doesn't actuallywork correctly.

it matches skilled playrs with far less skilled players and it screws up games.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I would say corki is great at 6 item but not as terror as the former mentioned champs.


Have you seen a corki with the new triforce? :z

I've had games where I swear I'm playing against 3 plats....

It isn't so bad for me because I'm working my way up fast, but its painful seeing the plays on the minimap and pinging like crazy for my clueless team mates to get out, and seeing the 3v2 dives destroy them.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> riots match making is broken and doesn't actuallywork correctly.
> 
> it matches skilled playrs with far less skilled players and it screws up games.


Unless youre duoQ of course right?


----------



## Fortunex

Duos ruin ranked. 80% of games I play there's some duo that are 2+ leagues apart, and they'll have a diamond mid with their bronze friend supporting or something. I wish there was an option somewhere to not be queued with premades.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Duos ruin ranked. 80% of games I play there's some duo that are 2+ leagues apart, and they'll have a diamond mid with their bronze friend supporting or something. I wish there was an option somewhere to not be queued with premades.


True. Id rather soloQ anyways. I had more luck climbing that way.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Unless youre duoQ of course right?


Duo Q breaks it even more.


----------



## Alex132

I play Duo Queue a lot more than Solo Queue, because I main ADC and my friend mains support. Oh, and we're in the same league so yeah.

Gold/Silver is honestly the most special league I have been in, the things people do at this elo..

It's weird really, because my normal MMR is ~plat/dia, and I play a lot of ranked 5s/3s with plat/dias. The gap is really not that big. Dia 1 though, it is a bit bigger.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

blamed for every loss because i took an AoE mage jungling. Clears fast gankes well but do they care? NAHHH blame her anyways because they are metasheep who don't understand the mechanics of jungling. Pass off the blame you miserable worhtless souls.

so freakin sick of this games horribly toxic community. Seriously.


----------



## Avonosac

What league are you in? I main jungle too, and I don't ever get blamed even when we lose.

Granted I play Sej mostly.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> What league are you in? I main jungle too, and I don't ever get blamed even when we lose.
> 
> Granted I play Sej mostly.


silver.

i mostly play shyvana though.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> silver.
> 
> i mostly play shyvana though.


Stop playing shyv and start playing champs that can carry throughout the game.

Nasus/Elise/Jarvan/Aatrox and Noct

Buy wards, force objectives, stay ahead of the enemy jungler.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> silver.
> 
> i mostly play shyvana though.


Stop playing shyv and start playing champs that can carry throughout the game.

Nasus/Elise/Jarvan/Aatrox and Noct

Buy wards, force objectives, stay ahead of the enemy jungler.

Oh and match making is fine, it's not based on your division, but your MMR deals with it more than your division.

One of my smurf is gold 3 or 4 but I get matched with diamond 4-5/plat 1-2 because of the high MMR


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Stop playing shyv and start playing champs that can carry throughout the game.


Lol no.

Just no.

/laughs..

such a meta sheep.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> riots match making is broken and doesn't actuallywork correctly.
> 
> it matches skilled playrs with far less skilled players and it screws up games.


The riot matchmaking pairs people with similar "Match Making Rating" that shen probably had a high MMR and was climbing up through the ranks. You can tell if your league is equal to your MMR by how much LP you get for a win or loss. If you get much more LP for a win than a loss it means that your MMR is higher than the league your in, but if the opposite is true then your MMR is lower than your division. The LP differential after a good amount of games should even out to where you should be. I dont think the matchmaking is broken at all, it just looks that way bc htey hide peoples MMR's.

For instance there is a guy who is in bronze and purposely dodges his promo series to stay in bronze even tho his MMR ranks him in Diamond: i.imgur.com/yMDqXGK.png


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> The riot matchmaking pairs people with similar "Match Making Rating" that shen probably had a high MMR and was climbing up through the ranks. You can tell if your league is equal to your MMR by how much LP you get for a win or loss. If you get much more LP for a win than a loss it means that your MMR is higher than the league your in, but if the opposite is true then your MMR is lower than your division. The LP differential after a good amount of games should even out to where you should be. I dont think the matchmaking is broken at all, it just looks that way bc htey hide peoples MMR's.
> 
> For instance there is a guy who is in bronze and purposely dodges his promo series to stay in bronze even tho his MMR ranks him in Diamond: i.imgur.com/yMDqXGK.png


MMR is not acccurate, and actually the matchmaking system will try to match those on loosing streaks with those who are on winning streaks. The higher your win streak the more likely you are going to get

And no that is not MMR, your league rating is possible to be seen via LoLking or other programs. However, LoL's ranked MMR can't be caclulated and reveiled. the visiable League rating isn't accurate either. (not LP)
OP.GG does not accurately show your ELO, none of these sites do. It estimates.

Also LP gain is determined by your placement in the league along with your actual mmr. Even if you have a high MMR, your 1st divsion series will have lower LP gains than before. However when you get out of say bronze into Silver V. your LP gain will shoot back up again. As you spend more and more time in the ranked division you slowly loose out on LP until it balances around your MMR.

The system tries to keep people at a 50/50 win loss ratio. This is why everyones winloss ratio is very close in normals, but in ranked only those who can beat these odds rise up.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> MMR is not acccurate, and actually the matchmaking system will try to match those on loosing streaks with those who are on winning streaks. The higher your win streak the more likely you are going to get
> 
> And no that is not MMR, your league rating is possible to be seen via LoLking or other programs. However, LoL's ranked MMR can't be caclulated and reveiled. the visiable League rating isn't accurate either. (not LP)
> OP.GG does not accurately show your ELO, none of these sites do. It estimates.
> 
> Also LP gain is determined by your placement in the league along with your actual mmr. Even if you have a high MMR, your 1st divsion series will have lower LP gains than before. However when you get out of say bronze into Silver V. your LP gain will shoot back up again. As you spend more and more time in the ranked division you slowly loose out on LP until it balances around your MMR.
> 
> The system tries to keep people at a 50/50 win loss ratio. This is why everyones winloss ratio is very close in normals, but in ranked only those who can beat these odds rise up.


I dont know enough about the MMR system to debate the minor details of it. I'm just saying that when someone posts a screen shot of a game where a silver was matched into a diamond/plat game that doesn't necessarily mean that the game was unevenly matched. Its improbable to match 5 equally skilled players every single time people queue up. Give Riot some credit, i think the system works for 95% of the games and that's pretty damn good in my opinion.

Also i have to question the accuracy of your last paragraph. If you look at the last screenshot i posted of the bronze in a diamond game, the player sky actually has a negative ranked winloss and yet is in diamond. Also i personally am up about 100 wins in normals. Im at work so i cannot post a screen shot but it is somewhere around 700/600 record.

Im not trying to fight here btw just have a normal conversation. I know alot of these things can be read as fighting just like how people playing league read anything their teammates type as negative because we are predisposed to it. I am genuinely interested in your response and hopefully we can both learn something from this debate.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I dont know enough about the MMR system to debate the minor details of it. I'm just saying that when someone posts a screen shot of a game where a silver was matched into a diamond/plat game that doesn't necessarily mean that the game was unevenly matched. Its improbable to match 5 equally skilled players every single time people queue up. Give Riot some credit, i think the system works for 95% of the games and that's pretty damn good in my opinion.
> 
> Also i have to question the accuracy of your last paragraph. If you look at the last screenshot i posted of the bronze in a diamond game, the player sky actually has a negative ranked winloss and yet is in diamond. Also i personally am up about 100 wins in normals. Im at work so i cannot post a screen shot but it is somewhere around 700/600 record.
> 
> Im not trying to fight here btw just have a normal conversation. I know alot of these things can be read as fighting just like how people playing league read anything their teammates type as negative because we are predisposed to it. I am genuinely interested in your response and hopefully we can both learn something from this debate.


LoL's match making system and the way it generates ELO is still a mystery. and because of this there's no real way to find oh how good or bad someone is other than watching them actually play. The biggest problem is that i think a year ago or something like that Lyte and the reset of the core dev team reworked a ton of things and put a massive amount of new variables into the match making system and its less accurate than before. Sometimes you get gold players vs bonze players and plat players vs silver 5s ect. This didnt happen before unless you were DuoQuing.

Also purple side is supose to get a 10 ELO advantage over blue size because blue side is imbalanced over purple, Access to golums and longer distance to the nexus and things like that. This also causes problems with matchmaking.

PLUS you have to find away to match 10 people aroudn the same skill level, when rankings and MMR ARE NOT ACURRATE. MMR doens't actually mean anything. There are people who have very low MMR but are far better than most people in the same mmr grouping.

This was the isntance for me in Bronze 5, I ended up there because of a string of bad luck, and it was absolutely apparent that i was better than everyone i was getting matched with.

Eventually i caught on and then this happened.


Spoiler: Click to see the images









Thats 17:7 win ratio. for that displayed week alone.

i figured out one little thing about team fighting that made My win ratio skyrocket. i went from -10 average to nearing +50 win loss. with shyvana. consideirng she was all i played, this was a huge deal I went from struggling to deal with the much lower skilled team mates to decimating enemy teams when i figured out how to fight those at the lower skill levels. i started absolutely stomping enemy teams left and right.

At this point in time, im in the same situation at a higher ELO ranking, but i havent learned to stomp these players yet.
Trying hard to learn but it isn't easy.

I'll eventually learn, and carry out of my ELO again, but it may take a long time to do so.
I could perform around a gold V level, imo. but i dont think im quite there.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> LoL's match making system and the way it generates ELO is still a mystery. and because of this there's no real way to find oh how good or bad someone is other than watching them actually play. The biggest problem is that i think a year ago or something like that Lyte and the reset of the core dev team reworked a ton of things and put a massive amount of new variables into the match making system and its less accurate than before. Sometimes you get gold players vs bonze players and plat players vs silver 5s ect. This didnt happen before unless you were DuoQuing.
> 
> Also purple side is supose to get a 10 ELO advantage over blue size because blue side is imbalanced over purple, Access to golums and longer distance to the nexus and things like that. This also causes problems with matchmaking.
> 
> PLUS you have to find away to match 10 people aroudn the same skill level, when rankings and MMR ARE NOT ACURRATE. MMR doens't actually mean anything. There are people who have very low MMR but are far better than most people in the same mmr grouping.
> 
> This was the isntance for me in Bronze 5, I ended up there because of a string of bad luck, and it was absolutely apparent that i was better than everyone i was getting matched with.
> 
> Eventually i caught on and then this happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see the images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 17:7 win ratio. for that displayed week alone.
> 
> i figured out one little thing about team fighting that made My win ratio skyrocket. i went from -10 average to nearing +50 win loss. with shyvana. consideirng she was all i played, this was a huge deal I went from struggling to deal with the much lower skilled team mates to decimating enemy teams when i figured out how to fight those at the lower skill levels. i started absolutely stomping enemy teams left and right.
> 
> At this point in time, im in the same situation at a higher ELO ranking, but i havent learned to stomp these players yet.
> Trying hard to learn but it isn't easy.
> 
> I'll eventually learn, and carry out of my ELO again, but it may take a long time to do so.
> I could perform around a gold V level, imo. but i dont think im quite there.


I see what your saying, and that 10 win streak in ranked is pretty impressive. I agree that the MMR rating is not a perfect system at all. And there are alot of factors that go into that rating that have nothing to do with skill such as internet stability, how good your computer is, how often your mom yells at you for dinner time(lol).

Also i get what your saying about learning to stomp in a certain division. I experienced this as well when climbing, when in silver it is a completely different game than in plat. in silver you cant count on your team at all, whereas in plat if you don't count on your team, you will lose.

I think the main caveat with ranked MMR is no matter what you have to play a lot of games to find your actual ranking. If you dont play enough to minimize the effect of these odd ball out games then MMR does not measure your skill. The system is catered to people that play exclusively ranked and i think that is how it should be. If you have more than 150 or so games i think the MMR system begins to be accurate. Granted that only applies to a small percentage of league, i don't think people should expect to play a couple games and instantly know how good they are.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I see what your saying, and that 10 win streak in ranked is pretty impressive. I agree that the MMR rating is not a perfect system at all. And there are alot of factors that go into that rating that have nothing to do with skill such as internet stability, how good your computer is, how often your mom yells at you for dinner time(lol).
> 
> Also i get what your saying about learning to stomp in a certain division. I experienced this as well when climbing, when in silver it is a completely different game than in plat. in silver you cant count on your team at all, whereas in plat if you don't count on your team, you will lose.
> 
> I think the main caveat with ranked MMR is no matter what you have to play a lot of games to find your actual ranking. If you dont play enough to minimize the effect of these odd ball out games then MMR does not measure your skill. The system is catered to people that play exclusively ranked and i think that is how it should be. If you have more than 150 or so games i think the MMR system begins to be accurate. Granted that only applies to a small percentage of league, i don't think people should expect to play a couple games and instantly know how good they are.


The MMR system is innaccurate, the ELO system was far more accurate, and the League system LP points is a load of crap that has ruined the competativeness of lower ranks, and has cuased so much more trolling and hositlity.

Also

I did this.

http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=42629135#post42629135
Quote:


> Alright so I've been looking for a way to "add" League of Legends to Steam so my friends know what game im playing and so Steam wont update anything while im playing LoL(and thus causing massive lag). I have a pro edition of a game maker that I have NEVER used, so I desided I wanted to make a Steam LoL Launcher app that i can add to Steam so i can run League of Legends from Steam, and prevent steam from updating and stuff like that because i'm "In game"
> 
> I wanted to share this with yall because its simple and really easy to use.
> 
> Just drop the EXE into your \league of legends directory, (it must be in the same directory as lol.launcher.admin.exe)
> This program simply runs a code line that opens the admin launcher, and leaves the program open so steam will say "In non-Steam Game League of Legends" and will not update any steam games or use bandwidth that would lag League should you be running steam.
> 
> I added a button in the corner too so you can use it to restart the lolclient and not have to exit it out of steam.
> When you want to close the client launcher just click the little dialog close. and steam stops seeing that your playing LoL.
> 
> Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/07di8xwnl0u60dw/League+of+Legends.exe
> 
> Before you scream Virus
> Here's a screenshot of pretty much the entire microprogram.
> http://i.imgur.com/KdlNWnh.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's literally 1 line of execution code, and 2 internal engine actions, but it helps add the program to steam and get the functionality out of it.
> 
> Notes about the program. It's "flawless" no bugs no program issues. But if you click cancel to the UAC warning(thats when your screen goes dark and it askes you if you want to run the patcher) if you cancel it will show you an error that it couldnt run lol.launcher.admin.exe, This is intended, Just click ignore. Feel free to share, I don't care who you give it too. Its simple and it works, and you can share it a million times.
> 
> Also I have not figured out how to get the Steam Overlay onto the in-game LoLcient. I have no idea how I would do that. I'll look into it but it'll probably have something to do with steam, which i don't know how to modify. Until I can figure stuff like that out... This is my solution.
> 
> There is absolutely no data collection, manipulation, alteration of files or anything like that, its a literal 1 line of execution code, 2 in engine actions, and like 4 graphics,(loading graphic,window background, restart client text, and the multisize Icon).
> 
> 4.5mb total.
> 
> Add your LoL to steam, and keep on fighting in the fields of justice.
> 
> ~JMS
> 
> PS @Riot, please make my efforts useless and get LoL on steam... Please?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Lol no.
> 
> Just no.
> 
> /laughs..
> 
> such a meta sheep.


Hey man, I'm just telling you how to get out of silver, but whatever.

I don't see how that's meta, but I mean, if you want to get out easily, play champs that can CARRY throughout the game.
Shyvanna can't carry throughout the game and there are better champs that can.

Meta sheep, I love to play unorthodox champions all the time, but that's only in normals. I love playing karth/fizz/blitz/gragas jungle, kennen adc, ezreal mid. I mean, its alright, but when I play rank I want to be sure I can win the game and not lose it for my other teammates who also want to win the game.


----------



## Zackcy

Man, playing on a Silver smurf is not fun. All try hard and no games.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey man, I'm just telling you how to get out of silver, but whatever.
> 
> I don't see how that's meta, but I mean, if you want to get out easily, play champs that can CARRY throughout the game.
> Shyvanna can't carry throughout the game and there are better champs that can.
> 
> Meta sheep, I love to play unorthodox champions all the time, but that's only in normals. I love playing karth/fizz/blitz/gragas jungle, kennen adc, ezreal mid. I mean, its alright, but when I play rank I want to be sure I can win the game and not lose it for my other teammates who also want to win the game.


lol, no you're wrong.

You're completely and utterly WRONG.

I'm going to link you to a list that i used to be on

http://www.lolking.net/champions/shyvana#summoners
Shyvana's most played ranked players.

These are all Shyvana mains. All of them.
Everyone of these players main shyvana as their either jungle or solo top pick.

cbhelten, 2100+ELO, diamond 1302 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.

Shiyori, 1700+ELO, platinum 1181 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.

Octogonal, 1700+ELO, platinum 930 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.

PARCOLOL, 2000+ELO, Diamond 692 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.

Shadow Mewtwo, 1850+ELO, Platinum 596 Shyvana games, Mains Shyvana for jungle and top.

Shyvana was picked by Darrian top lane in the world series. Shyvana's pushing power got them 3 powers and a turret before the enemy team could react.

You're wrong.
Shyvana is an excelllent champion and takes a talented and 2ndnatured person to play her.

I have 2118played games as Shyvana lifetime. More than anyone else in the world. Shyvana' isn't a bad champion.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> lol, no you're wrong.
> 
> You're completely and utterly WRONG.
> 
> I'm going to link you to a list that i used to be on
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/champions/shyvana#summoners
> Shyvana's most played ranked players.
> 
> These are all Shyvana mains. All of them.
> Everyone of these players main shyvana as their either jungle or solo top pick.
> 
> cbhelten, 2100+ELO, diamond 1302 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.
> 
> Shiyori, 1700+ELO, platinum 1181 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.
> 
> Octogonal, 1700+ELO, platinum 930 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.
> 
> PARCOLOL, 2000+ELO, Diamond 692 games as shyvana alone, Shyvana main.
> 
> Shadow Mewtwo, 1850+ELO, Platinum 596 Shyvana games, Mains Shyvana for jungle and top.
> 
> Shyvana was picked by Darrian top lane in the world series. Shyvana's pushing power got them 3 powers and a turret before the enemy team could react.
> 
> You're wrong.
> Shyvana is an excelllent champion and takes a talented and 2ndnatured person to play her.
> 
> I have 2118played games as Shyvana lifetime. More than anyone else in the world. Shyvana' isn't a bad champion.


Sorry but how does this prove anything? The highest shyv player is Plat 1? I'm plat 2 and I don't have a single main champion, in any role. And a person who mains and plays only one champion (thus should have mastered it), is only one division higher than me? That speaks volumes in itself.

Shyvana was picked top by Darien season 2 and for a specific reason for a VERY specific team composition, who is on a team known for unorthodox picks and gameplay. That's one team, out of 50+ professional teams.

Degree is simply stating the facts. Shyvana can't carry into late game, her pre 6 ganks are weak, and she gets kited easily unless she's fed enough to get a phage/triforce early.

Having gone through silver ELO both seasons, I can say with 100% certainty that the easiest way to carry a game as a jungler is early game, a place where Shyvana is weak. Champs like Lee, Vi, j4, and Aatrox (highly coveted picks) are strong for this very reason.

Also, this is just a personal opinion, but Shyvana is one of the easier champions to play.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Sorry but how does this prove anything? The highest shyv player is Plat 1? I'm plat 2 and I don't have a single main champion, in any role. And a person who mains and plays only one champion (thus should have mastered it), is only one division higher than me? That speaks volumes in itself.
> 
> Shyvana was picked top by Darien season 2 and for a specific reason for a VERY specific team composition, who is on a team known for unorthodox picks and gameplay. That's one team, out of 50+ professional teams.
> 
> Degree is simply stating the facts. Shyvana can't carry into late game, her pre 6 ganks are weak, and she gets kited easily unless she's fed enough to get a phage/triforce early.
> 
> Having gone through silver ELO both seasons, I can say with 100% certainty that the easiest way to carry a game as a jungler is early game, a place where Shyvana is weak. Champs like Lee, Vi, j4, and Aatrox (highly coveted picks) are strong for this very reason.
> 
> Also, this is just a personal opinion, but Shyvana is one of the easier champions to play.


2 seasons silver here too, Jungled for both of them, infact thats literally ALL I DO is jungle. every game, 6~10 games a day.

No they arent stating facts, they are stating an opinion.
Shyvana does have late game potency, She however, like any tanky DPS becomes overshadowed by an ADC. she becomes front line. However, Shyana's ability to shred turrets, and control objectives is merciless. If shyvana gets control of the jungle, there are only 2 champions that i personally feel can regain control over the map from her, and thats Nunu and Vi. It takes entire teams to try to shut her down. She can counterbuild easily. Shvyana is a dynamic champion, she has no set build path, she can counterbuild and completely dominate a teamfight. Shes a huge distraction, shes one of those champions if you play her right the enemy has to ether kill Shyvana and get aced by the rest of her team, or focus on the rest of her team while shy peels everyone off and lays down mass AoE damage.

Shy is not a weak champion by any means, shes hard to fight against. shes damn near impossible to out farm. and even if her ganks are weak, she can keep up in farm and gank over and over again.

Shy isn't easy to play, she just harbors mechanics that don't require click aquaziation, but because of her dynamic item nature, picking the right items and predicting the flow of the game, makes her very hard to play in her own respect. Picking shyvana means you are willing to play the countering strategy. meaning you have to know how the game is going to flow before anything happens. What to build, shyvana's item otions, unlike other champions and role,s are wide open. sometimes full on HP and wriggles is whats needed. Sometimes you go wrigggles sunfire phage, somettimes you go with Randiuns fronzen heart, the builds are never defined for shyvana. She's highly dynamic, she requires a different skill set, than just oh i should build this let get it. Shyvana players have to think "What item will let me fight this situation with the most effect.

when i play shyvana, my eyes are glued to the minimap, and i am cosntantly looking at what the enemy is building. Because building the wrong items on shyvana, means you can screw over your team, building the right items, means you have a better chance of allowing your team to win a 5v5.


----------



## Degree

vnaut's post was enough, and he said everything that needed to be said, but I just wanted to add on a bit more before I go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 2 seasons silver here too, Jungled for both of them, infact thats literally ALL I DO is jungle. every game, 6~10 games a day.
> 
> No they arent stating facts, they are stating an opinion.
> Shyvana does have late game potency, She however, like any tanky DPS becomes overshadowed by an ADC. she becomes front line. However, Shyana's ability to shred turrets, and control objectives is merciless. If shyvana gets control of the jungle, there are only 2 champions that i personally feel can regain control over the map from her, and thats Nunu and Vi. It takes entire teams to try to shut her down. She can counterbuild easily. Shvyana is a dynamic champion, she has no set build path, she can counterbuild and completely dominate a teamfight. Shes a huge distraction, shes one of those champions if you play her right the enemy has to ether kill Shyvana and get aced by the rest of her team, or focus on the rest of her team while shy peels everyone off and lays down mass AoE damage.
> 
> Shy is not a weak champion by any means, shes hard to fight against. shes damn near impossible to out farm. and even if her ganks are weak, she can keep up in farm and gank over and over again.
> 
> Shy isn't easy to play, she just harbors mechanics that don't require click aquaziation, but because of her dynamic item nature, picking the right items and predicting the flow of the game, makes her very hard to play in her own respect. Picking shyvana means you are willing to play the countering strategy. meaning you have to know how the game is going to flow before anything happens. What to build, shyvana's item otions, unlike other champions and role,s are wide open. sometimes full on HP and wriggles is whats needed. Sometimes you go wrigggles sunfire phage, somettimes you go with Randiuns fronzen heart, the builds are never defined for shyvana. She's highly dynamic, she requires a different skill set, than just oh i should build this let get it. Shyvana players have to think "What item will let me fight this situation with the most effect.
> 
> when i play shyvana, my eyes are glued to the minimap, and i am cosntantly looking at what the enemy is building. Because building the wrong items on shyvana, means you can screw over your team, building the right items, means you have a better chance of allowing your team to win a 5v5.


I never said once that shyvanna was a bad champion, but for soloq purposes there are other junglers that outshine shyvanna. There's a reason why she isn't picked much by pros this season.

Here's some players who play a lot of skarner:


Should I go ahead and display stats for other champions? Or do you get where I'm going here?

Anyways, I was just giving facts, but I mean hey do whatever I was just giving you my knowledge as a diamond player.

Oh, and why are you still silver since it seems that Shyv has hidden potential that only people who knows how to build (oh wait, I think it applies to everyone). Listen, just get your head out of your [][]
for a bit and think about what you are saying.
Quote:


> when i play shyvana, my eyes are glued to the minimap, and i am cosntantly looking at what the enemy is building. Because building the wrong items on shyvana, means you can screw over your team, building the right items, means you have a better chance of allowing your team to win a 5v5


As a jungler, your eyes are supposed to be on the minimap always and obviously everyone, not just the jungler, looks at the enemies builds and build accordingly that's the game.

But hey, I'm just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You're completely and utterly WRONG.


Anyways no hard feelings, I can help you out since it seems you want to get out of silver.

Post some replays of some of yours games and I'll go review them and commentate over them to tell you what you did right/wrong.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> vnaut's post was enough, and he said everything that needed to be said, but I just wanted to add on a bit more before I go.
> I never said once that shyvanna was a bad champion, but for soloq purposes there are other junglers that outshine shyvanna. There's a reason why she isn't picked much by pros this season.
> 
> Here's some players who play a lot of skarner:
> 
> 
> Should I go ahead and display stats for other champions? Or do you get where I'm going here?
> 
> Anyways, I was just giving facts, but I mean hey do whatever I was just giving you my knowledge as a diamond player.
> 
> Oh, and why are you still silver since it seems that Shyv has hidden potential that only people who knows how to build (oh wait, I think it applies to everyone). Listen, just get your head out of your [][]
> for a bit and think about what you are saying.
> As a jungler, your eyes are supposed to be on the minimap always and obviously everyone, not just the jungler, looks at the enemies builds and build accordingly that's the game.
> 
> But hey, I'm just
> Anyways no hard feelings, I can help you out since it seems you want to get out of silver.
> 
> Post some replays of some of yours games and I'll go review them and commentate over them to tell you what you did right/wrong.


Could you have been any more of an ass writing this?
The reason im in silver has nothing to do with shyvana. I don't care if you're diamond or SaintVicious for that matter. You can cut the "im better than you therefor i am god" attitude.

Come off it.

I know EXACTLY what im doing wrong, i just don't know how to fix it yet. I havent learned to adapt to silver players yet.
Bronze players? I can pubstomp bronze players with out a problem. I even went back and grabbed some random scrub who was stuck in bronze and asked him if he wanted to be carried out. And what happened? I carried him into silver. It wasnt even hard, we played like 14 games and lost only 2, striaght 3 wins out of his promos. Just absolute faceroll games every game until he got into silver league.

Oh and for the record, I don't care about LoL, I actually hate the game. I play the game for one reason, and one reason only. Shyvana. There is no other reason I play this game. If shyvana was not part of league of legends, I would never have kept on playing the game. There's a reason i have more matches played as Shy than anyone else on earth, because almost everyday since the minute she was released, I picked her. None of the champions in league even shine half as bright as shyvana. She is the only character in that whole game who is worth anything. The other champions i play, i only picked them soley for their mechanics. Not because i like them.

I at times wish shyvana wasn't in LoL because she's so much of a draw for me to keep playing. I'll heed all advice, but the one thing i refuse to listen too, is that i should stop playing shyvana. Because i never will.

My IGN, is Just Me Shyvana
The only reason i watched the world championship was because soemone messaged me saying "someones playing shyvana" so i watched, and was immensly happy to see her in pro play again.

Even my wallpaper is of Shyvana


I'll take whatever advice you want to give, but i will never heed the suggestion to stop playing my beloved dragonborn.


----------



## andyroo89

Got bumped down to Silver V


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Got bumped down to Silver V


So did I!

Doesn't matter how crazy hard i jungle and stuff like that. just to hard to carry a teammate that doesn't know how to not die. :/

Also i had a laugh because LoLking doesnt track the champion pics correctly. it thinks i was cassio AP mid when i was jungling here instead


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Could you have been any more of an ass writing this?
> The reason im in silver has nothing to do with shyvana. I don't care if you're diamond or SaintVicious for that matter. You can cut the "im better than you therefor i am god" attitude.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I know EXACTLY what im doing wrong, i just don't know how to fix it yet. I havent learned to adapt to silver players yet.
> Bronze players? I can pubstomp bronze players with out a problem.


The irony.

I agree with Degree. League of high-aggro jungles is now. S4 might change that up, but somehow I think it will just enforce it even more.

In my ranked 5s at ~low dia elo, the best picks jungle have been: Noct, J4, Aatrox, Vi and Lee.

All of which are very aggro early (bar Vi, which is just really easy to gank with at 6 anyway).

But what do I know, I don't main jungle.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So did I!
> 
> Doesn't matter how crazy hard i jungle and stuff like that. just to hard to carry a teammate that doesn't know how to not die. :/
> 
> Also i had a laugh because LoLking doesnt track the champion pics correctly. it thinks i was cassio AP mid when i was jungling here instead


Long game is long.

wow Shaco BD whole game OP


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Could you have been any more of an ass writing this?
> The reason im in silver has nothing to do with shyvana. I don't care if you're diamond or SaintVicious for that matter. You can cut the "im better than you therefor i am god" attitude.
> 
> Come off it.
> 
> I know EXACTLY what im doing wrong, i just don't know how to fix it yet. I havent learned to adapt to silver players yet.
> Bronze players? I can pubstomp bronze players with out a problem. I even went back and grabbed some random scrub who was stuck in bronze and asked him if he wanted to be carried out. And what happened? I carried him into silver. It wasnt even hard, we played like 14 games and lost only 2, striaght 3 wins out of his promos. Just absolute faceroll games every game until he got into silver league.
> 
> Oh and for the record, I don't care about LoL, I actually hate the game. I play the game for one reason, and one reason only. Shyvana. There is no other reason I play this game. If shyvana was not part of league of legends, I would never have kept on playing the game. There's a reason i have more matches played as Shy than anyone else on earth, because almost everyday since the minute she was released, I picked her. None of the champions in league even shine half as bright as shyvana. She is the only character in that whole game who is worth anything. The other champions i play, i only picked them soley for their mechanics. Not because i like them.
> 
> I at times wish shyvana wasn't in LoL because she's so much of a draw for me to keep playing. I'll heed all advice, but the one thing i refuse to listen too, is that i should stop playing shyvana. Because i never will.
> 
> My IGN, is Just Me Shyvana
> The only reason i watched the world championship was because soemone messaged me saying "someones playing shyvana" so i watched, and was immensly happy to see her in pro play again.
> 
> Even my wallpaper is of Shyvana
> 
> 
> I'll take whatever advice you want to give, but i will never heed the suggestion to stop playing my beloved dragonborn.


I had erased a lot of stuff from my post before I posted it because I didn't want to seem like a huge dong. But it was just the fact you said I was completely wrong about what champs you should use and being called a "meta sheep" that I had to respond back to it somehow.

Like I said, I'm willing to commentate over your games if you send them to me so I can help you out on what you should have done and if you did the right thing

I'll note you as "the" shyvanna player


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I had erased a lot of stuff from my post before I posted it because I didn't want to seem like a huge dong. But it was just the fact you said I was completely wrong about what champs you should use and being called a "meta sheep" that I had to respond back to it somehow.
> 
> Like I said, I'm willing to commentate over your games if you send them to me so I can help you out on what you should have done and if you did the right thing
> 
> I'll note you as "the" shyvanna player


I comend you for wanting to help in some way, but I know whats wrong with my game play

it's lack of situational awareness, tunnelvision, and muscular problems. I also don't know how to ward effectively, although lately ive been watching when the enemy support drops pinks and buying one to directly counter it. The biggest problem I have buy far is commiting to a play or trying to make a play even if my team wont respond to what im asking. IE forcing dragon, forcing towers, starting teamfights. Beucase a lot of the players where im at don't know how to press a winnng advantage, or take a winning situation and leaving before they end up giving it away. A lot of players in silver tend to overstay, they will make aggressive plays, have some extremely well made situations, and then they overstay as enemies respawn come back and kill them. So acchived kill streaks, and extra gold gained, and any form of a lead is instantly lost as yet again 3 players desided to try to get that inhibitor which they dont have enough time to down, instead of coming to freaking dragon which would be a a far safer and winning pressing play. take two towers? Kill 3 of the enemies and lose only 2? Cool lets get dragon i have smite...

guys?

you cant down that

HEY
GET OVER HERE..

*enemy double kill*
OH FOR HEAVENS SAKE.

I would take guess and say the majoriy of games im winning, are when i have to be a massive jerk to people to get them to listen. Annoying the hell out of them with pings until they get it "i am in the lead, i am the team leader, you will listen to me"
When that happens, usually we end up winning.

But a majority of the time, they are like "screw you, you're bad"

One huge problem I have noticed it that I don't seem to really understand where the enemy team is at or things like that. I'm constantly watching the minimap and keeping an eye on enemy builds, but at the same time, i lose track of the enemy.(hence the lack of situational awareness).

I know what issues i have with my game play, you aren't going to tell me something i don't already know. one of my FWB, she plays LoL as well, and she's constantly trying to "help me" and she, and everyone else, doesn't seem to understand this one major factor.

You can't learn league of legends, if someone tells you how to do it, you don't learn anything if you simp0ly follow a set of instructions that someone elses experience makes.






I'm not going to learn anything from having someone tell me what to do.
I have to do this on my own.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I comend you for wanting to help in some way, but I know whats wrong with my game play
> 
> it's lack of situational awareness, tunnelvision, and muscular problems. I also don't know how to ward effectively, although lately ive been watching when the enemy support drops pinks and buying one to directly counter it. The biggest problem I have buy far is commiting to a play or trying to make a play even if my team wont respond to what im asking. IE forcing dragon, forcing towers, starting teamfights. Beucase a lot of the players where im at don't know how to press a winnng advantage, or take a winning situation and leaving before they end up giving it away. A lot of players in silver tend to overstay, they will make aggressive plays, have some extremely well made situations, and then they overstay as enemies respawn come back and kill them. So acchived kill streaks, and extra gold gained, and any form of a lead is instantly lost as yet again 3 players desided to try to get that inhibitor which they dont have enough time to down, instead of coming to freaking dragon which would be a a far safer and winning pressing play. take two towers? Kill 3 of the enemies and lose only 2? Cool lets get dragon i have smite...
> 
> guys?
> 
> you cant down that
> 
> HEY
> GET OVER HERE..
> 
> *enemy double kill*
> OH FOR HEAVENS SAKE.
> 
> I would take guess and say the majoriy of games im winning, are when i have to be a massive jerk to people to get them to listen. Annoying the hell out of them with pings until they get it "i am in the lead, i am the team leader, you will listen to me"
> When that happens, usually we end up winning.
> 
> But a majority of the time, they are like "screw you, you're bad"
> 
> One huge problem I have noticed it that I don't seem to really understand where the enemy team is at or things like that. I'm constantly watching the minimap and keeping an eye on enemy builds, but at the same time, i lose track of the enemy.(hence the lack of situational awareness).
> 
> I know what issues i have with my game play, you aren't going to tell me something i don't already know. one of my FWB, she plays LoL as well, and she's constantly trying to "help me" and she, and everyone else, doesn't seem to understand this one major factor.
> 
> You can't learn league of legends, if someone tells you how to do it, you don't learn anything if you simp0ly follow a set of instructions that someone elses experience makes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do this on my own.


I like the mistakes you are pointing out here, it really shows you are getting a strong understanding of the game. My advice to you is to not necessarily ignore your team, but basically act like you are not part of the team. As shyvana as you know she is a veryyyy good pusher. try taking her top lane and push relentlessly. Assuming you are as good with shyvana as you should be for playing 2k+ games with her, and your better than the people you are being matched with, you should win lane. once you have lane advantage on a champ like shyvana, you should just push, push until the inhib is down, then switch lanes and get that inhib, This kind of play does not require you to interact with the rest of your team. no having to ping and make them listen to u. Just push.

The only caveat here is that YOU MUST WARD and YOU MUST WATCH THE MAP. and dont buy 1 ward and put it tri, buy 2-3 wards every back, make the jungle a christmas tree. that way you can see when people are coming from any angle. Just like you said, when your jungling, your eyes are glued to the mini map, you need to do that when farming in lane, you have lots of spells, just spam them and hit the screeps while watchign the mini map. yeah maybe you miss a CS or 2 every wave but it is worth it if you are looking at a warded map.

If you are able to completely shutdown your lane a opponent, get multiple towers and possible inhibitors, and on top of that distract more than 2 players trying to kill you, all while not dying. You will almost certainly win the game.

The idea here is that you are not only shutting down 1 person but also pulling others to your lane, essentially making the rest of your team 4v3. On top of that your feeding them global gold. Then once the inhib is down, they need another player to deal with the super minons, next thing you know its 4v2 while your still getting towers. Even if you have that one guy on ur team that is complete trash, its still a pseudo 4v3, hopefully your team can pull thru there.

i know you said you have to do it "on your own" but reading strategies and getting advice is half the Battle. Most people become "Metasheep" because they will read a guide or copy something and guess what, it works, and it was easy to do. I dont think "Metasheep" has the negative connotation you are putting on it. Its just the only way that 90% of the people know how to win.

Now that you know a good strategy that fits your champ all you have to do is execute it, and i promise you will raise a division or 2, its a foolproof silver strategy.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I like the mistakes you are pointing out here, it really shows you are getting a strong understanding of the game. My advice to you is to not necessarily ignore your team, but basically act like you are not part of the team. As shyvana as you know she is a veryyyy good pusher. try taking her top lane and push relentlessly. Assuming you are as good with shyvana as you should be for playing 2k+ games with her, and your better than the people you are being matched with, you should win lane. once you have lane advantage on a champ like shyvana, you should just push, push until the inhib is down, then switch lanes and get that inhib, This kind of play does not require you to interact with the rest of your team. no having to ping and make them listen to u. Just push.
> 
> The only caveat here is that YOU MUST WARD and YOU MUST WATCH THE MAP. and dont buy 1 ward and put it tri, buy 2-3 wards every back, make the jungle a christmas tree. that way you can see when people are coming from any angle. Just like you said, when your jungling, your eyes are glued to the mini map, you need to do that when farming in lane, you have lots of spells, just spam them and hit the screeps while watchign the mini map. yeah maybe you miss a CS or 2 every wave but it is worth it if you are looking at a warded map.
> 
> If you are able to completely shutdown your lane a opponent, get multiple towers and possible inhibitors, and on top of that distract more than 2 players trying to kill you, all while not dying. You will almost certainly win the game.
> 
> The idea here is that you are not only shutting down 1 person but also pulling others to your lane, essentially making the rest of your team 4v3. On top of that your feeding them global gold. Then once the inhib is down, they need another player to deal with the super minons, next thing you know its 4v2 while your still getting towers. Even if you have that one guy on ur team that is complete trash, its still a pseudo 4v3, hopefully your team can pull thru there.
> 
> i know you said you have to do it "on your own" but reading strategies and getting advice is half the Battle. Most people become "Metasheep" because they will read a guide or copy something and guess what, it works, and it was easy to do. I dont think "Metasheep" has the negative connotation you are putting on it. Its just the only way that 90% of the people know how to win.
> 
> Now that you know a good strategy that fits your champ all you have to do is execute it, and i promise you will raise a division or 2, its a foolproof silver strategy.


I have to say soemthing that A LOT of people will disagree with, but seeing as how i can stomp bronze players like a master, there is one trick to getting out of bronze.
THIS IS JUST FOR BRONZE LEAGUE, I AM 100% CONFIRMING THAT THIS IS BAD ADVICE FOR ONCE YOU ARE OUT OF BRONZE. THIS ONLY APPLIES TO BRONZE.

And that is Don't buy wards.

People go "wait what?!" Yes don't buy wards. I don't mean dont buy them entirely, but rather stop buying them for other people. Dont buy wards that others wont pay attention too. Buy wards ONLY for yourself and for baron and dragon.

Why? Bronze players have no eye on the map, they have no idea whats going on around them. They don't pay attention to wards. the only time a bronze player will actiuvely watch the map for a ward is for baron and half the time baron is never warded anyways.
A lot of bronze players will buy wards and place them inneffectively. Good, let them waste their gold. Buy key item peices first, grab a pink sometime to watch dragon. The only time you should be buying a ward in bronze league is if you're going to watch it yourself.

Even if you buy a ward for someone else, 90% of the time, they arent even going to notice its there until its pretty much gone.
This is why ganking in bronze is so easy and why i contiunously stomp enemy bronze players. i hard farm, don't buy wards, and i outbuild and control the map. Before this, I was buying a lot of wards, at the advice of every pro out there. "buy wards" and i was trying hard to get the jungle warded, and in the end, the lack of mapawareness made buying wards futile and a waste. I stopped buying wards, and focused on getting other elements and i started rising in win ratio, but during this time i was also learning a lot of new things, as well. and then as i showed a few posts ago, i skyrocketed out of bronze without even meeting so much of whiper of resistance.
And then, just to see if I was really out of bronze. I played a normal. picked a random bronze scrub, carried him out of bronze into silver, and GG well i definately know how to beat bronze players.

ofc this is just an aspect of bronze league, and later one you wont know how to ward properly, but this behavior will give you a better shot at getting out of bronze(if thats all you cared about ofc).

The reason pro and higher tier players constantly say "Buy wards" is because wards matter at those levels of game play, but in bronze wards aren't a worthwhile investment if they arent keeping watch over baron or dragon. high teir players seem to hold lower tier players with a high reguard and seem to think that these lower tier players behave similar to the higher teirs and this certainly isn't true.

This is a behavior i've started to shift out of as of late, because obviously above bronze this behavior is no longer helpful.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have to say soemthing that A LOT of people will disagree with, but seeing as how i can stomp bronze players like a master, there is one trick to getting out of bronze.
> THIS IS JUST FOR BRONZE LEAGUE, I AM 100% CONFIRMING THAT THIS IS BAD ADVICE FOR ONCE YOU ARE OUT OF BRONZE. THIS ONLY APPLIES TO BRONZE.
> 
> And that is Don't buy wards.
> 
> People go "wait what?!" Yes don't buy wards. I don't mean dont buy them entirely, but rather stop buying them for other people. Dont buy wards that others wont pay attention too. Buy wards ONLY for yourself and for baron and dragon.
> 
> Why? Bronze players have no eye on the map, they have no idea whats going on around them. They don't pay attention to wards. the only time a bronze player will actiuvely watch the map for a ward is for baron and half the time baron is never warded anyways.
> A lot of bronze players will buy wards and place them inneffectively. Good, let them waste their gold. Buy key item peices first, grab a pink sometime to watch dragon. The only time you should be buying a ward in bronze league is if you're going to watch it yourself.
> 
> Even if you buy a ward for someone else, 90% of the time, they arent even going to notice its there until its pretty much gone.
> This is why ganking in bronze is so easy and why i contiunously stomp enemy bronze players. i hard farm, don't buy wards, and i outbuild and control the map. Before this, I was buying a lot of wards, at the advice of every pro out there. "buy wards" and i was trying hard to get the jungle warded, and in the end, the lack of mapawareness made buying wards futile and a waste. I stopped buying wards, and focused on getting other elements and i started rising in win ratio, but during this time i was also learning a lot of new things, as well. and then as i showed a few posts ago, i skyrocketed out of bronze without even meeting so much of whiper of resistance.
> And then, just to see if I was really out of bronze. I played a normal. picked a random bronze scrub, carried him out of bronze into silver, and GG well i definately know how to beat bronze players.
> 
> ofc this is just an aspect of bronze league, and later one you wont know how to ward properly, but this behavior will give you a better shot at getting out of bronze(if thats all you cared about ofc).
> 
> The reason pro and higher tier players constantly say "Buy wards" is because wards matter at those levels of game play, but in bronze wards aren't a worthwhile investment if they arent keeping watch over baron or dragon. high teir players seem to hold lower tier players with a high reguard and seem to think that these lower tier players behave similar to the higher teirs and this certainly isn't true.
> 
> This is a behavior i've started to shift out of as of late, because obviously above bronze this behavior is no longer helpful.


yeah i know what you mean with the wards in bronze. When i was leveling my smurf, and in the first couple normal games, wards are useless to other people. In those games my mechanics alone would secure wins.

As far as the strategy i mentioned, it absolutely will not work if you don't buy wards. You are very exposed because you are so far extended from base and if you get ganked and die then the enemies time was not waste it was rewarded. And chances are the rest of your team is not gonna be playing aggressive bc the junglers on the map or pushing towers bc of the numbers advantage. In diamond you can count on your teammates to push that advantage, that why you see the proxy singed builds etc.


----------



## Khrome

Hello, I come from Sweden and play on EU Nordisc & East. I have played League of Legends for 2 years this christmas and I'm currently Platinum III in ranked.

I love playing Twist Treeline but ofc as a long time LoL player i mainly play on Summoners rift. I can play all roles but i prefer solo roles such as Jungle, Top and Mid.
My favorite champs are: Lee Sin, Zed, Riven, Elise, Ahri, Fizz, Garen, Jayce, Irelia, jarvan IV.

Add me to the list of fellow League Of Legends players







.

PS: character name inside League of Legends is: UnrealSync


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> yeah i know what you mean with the wards in bronze. When i was leveling my smurf, and in the first couple normal games, wards are useless to other people. In those games my mechanics alone would secure wins.
> 
> As far as the strategy i mentioned, it absolutely will not work if you don't buy wards. You are very exposed because you are so far extended from base and if you get ganked and die then the enemies time was not waste it was rewarded. And chances are the rest of your team is not gonna be playing aggressive bc the junglers on the map or pushing towers bc of the numbers advantage. In diamond you can count on your teammates to push that advantage, that why you see the proxy singed builds etc.


its definately just a bronze league thing.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You can't learn league of legends, if someone tells you how to do it, you don't learn anything if you simp0ly follow a set of instructions that someone elses experience makes.
> 
> I'm not going to learn anything from having someone tell me what to do.
> I have to do this on my own.


Can you learn Calculus all by yourself without someone telling you how to do it?

Can you make a processor without someone helping you with the steps?

Can you build a computer all by yourself without someone helping you at first?

Having instructions is part of learning. The reality is, you can't do everything on your own. Sometimes you will need help if you want to get better. If they're offering free help, why don't you see what they have to say about your gameplay. Maybe they'll find something you haven't noticed due to their higher knowledge of the game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Can you learn Calculus all by yourself without someone telling you how to do it?
> 
> Can you make a processor without someone helping you with the steps?
> 
> Can you build a computer all by yourself without someone helping you at first?
> 
> Having instructions is part of learning. The reality is, you can't do everything on your own. Sometimes you will need help if you want to get better. If they're offering free help, why don't you see what they have to say about your gameplay. Maybe they'll find something you haven't noticed due to their higher knowledge of the game.


It wasn't about that. you need to watch that video before saying this.
Because you missed the point.

I dont need to know what he thinks of my game play, because he doesn't see the map the way I see it, you could teach me how to team fight because of the situational nature of it.
Minor instructions only move you so far.

let me give you some perspective. He maybe good at league of legends, But i'm a master PVE in MMORPGs. I've pulled world firsts, I've beaten koreans at their own game. If there were ratings of PVE players, I'd be Challenger tier. Especially because the last game i played I was 6th highest rated in the game overall, until I quit the game.
So If he were to play an mmorpg and wanted to learn how to level and move and manage an avatar at the efficiency that I do, i would be giving him the same idea. "It's something you have to learn by yourself, my advice will only move you so far" Things like quest chaining, mob kill chaining and kite combat is something you have learn inherently. It has to be 2nd nature, its not soemthing you can teach.
In league of legends, awareness of situations is the same way. players may play similarly and have simillar reactions but the situations are always different in some way or another.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It wasn't about that. you need to watch that video before saying this.
> Because you missed the point.
> 
> I dont need to know what he thinks of my game play, because he doesn't see the map the way I see it, you could teach me how to team fight because of the situational nature of it.
> Minor instructions only move you so far.
> 
> let me give you some perspective. He maybe good at league of legends, But i'm a master PVE in MMORPGs. I've pulled world firsts, I've beaten koreans at their own game. If there were ratings of PVE players, I'd be Challenger tier. Especially because the last game i played I was 6th highest rated in the game overall, until I quit the game.
> So If he were to play an mmorpg and wanted to learn how to level and move and manage an avatar at the efficiency that I do, i would be giving him the same idea. "It's something you have to learn by yourself, my advice will only move you so far" Things like quest chaining, mob kill chaining and kite combat is something you have learn inherently. It has to be 2nd nature, its not soemthing you can teach.
> In league of legends, awareness of situations is the same way. players may play similarly and have simillar reactions but the situations are always different in some way or another.


Quote:


> I dont need to know what he thinks of my game play, because he doesn't see the map the way I see it, you could teach me how to team fight because of the situational nature of it.
> Minor instructions only move you so far.


And maybe that's what you need to improve on, another eye from another person's perspective. As you said, I or anyone else will not see the map the way you see it, and we can point out the mistakes that you probably didn't see coming.

Really, bringing in being good in PVE into LoL is like bringing Tetris into WoW. Totally different and doesn't make sense. I mean, I guess you can consider minions/baron/drag as PVE (hehe), but that's not league. There's a difference in RTS and just a MMORPG, just like SC/SC2. I've climbed the ladders pretty slow until I learned the basics and practiced my a lot improving my APM as I played. I have never played an RTS game while I was playing WoW, and it was a totally new world I was so lost and thought I would just stick with MMORPGs since you didn't need a "RTS mind" and just played, you can play MMORPG as long as you know the basics like any other game, learning the boss mechanics etc. . I started watching videos, tutorials, and everything I could in order to be better in the game because hey, why would I play a game if I keep losing and not improving at all? That's no fun, I didn't want to become the person that just plays and lose because I had no clue what I was doing.

There's no second nature to MMORPGs, anyone can play them and it's easy to get into. Which is why you see many different age groups on MMORPGs. It's casual and a getaway from the real world.
I had a guild with many different age groups and we would vent every night and raid every other day with each other, there was a pretty decent aged couple who started playing WoW and had no clue how to play, around their 30s. The husband, (and I remember their names and still talk to them on skype occasionally), Jacob knew how to play the game where as his wife had no clue what to do, she was more of a person who only played flash games and solitaire. Eventually her Jacob and the rest of the guild taught her how to play and then she became decent in the game. We only had like four couples in the guild when I was still active, but that was a pretty small guild.

Now you mean there's 2nd nature in RTS games, because you need to have a "RTS mind" that can think fast and think ahead of the opponent, this applies to SC/HoN/LoL/Dota and other RTS games. You need to have good map awareness, be able to predict the enemies thoughts and movements. That's what makes the game unique instead of going against a PVE monster with the same mechanics and doing it over and over. Every game is unique in a RTS game and the player who plays the best and has the better "RTS mind" will win the game. MOBA games go even beyond the "RTS mind" in the fact that it's a team game, where everyone combines their skills against the opposing team.

In league, you can teach people how to play just like MMORPGs, it just takes commitment on the player learning.

With your statement, you are basically saying

Player 1 - New at the game, nobody to help teach him the game
Player 2 - New at the game, has someone to teach him the game

That player 2 will not be better than player 1 because he would still be on the same skill level as player 1.

Having someone teach you how to play makes a big difference, and that applies to having someone go over their mistakes and tell them what to do better. I've helped many people improve at the game out of my own time because I want to see them have fun at the game while improving with my help. I've helped so many people over the year by playing with them over skype/commentate over their games and they became a better player. I love seeing players improve and they respect me that I take my time to help them, virtually a random person who could care less about them, but not me.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> And maybe that's what you need to improve on, another eye from another person's perspective. As you said, I or anyone else will not see the map the way you see it, and we can point out the mistakes that you probably didn't see coming.
> 
> Really, bringing in being good in PVE into LoL is like bringing Tetris into WoW. Totally different and doesn't make sense. I mean, I guess you can consider minions/baron/drag as PVE (hehe), but that's not league. There's a difference in RTS and just a MMORPG, just like SC/SC2. I've climbed the ladders pretty slow until I learned the basics and practiced my a lot improving my APM as I played. I have never played an RTS game while I was playing WoW, and it was a totally new world I was so lost and thought I would just stick with MMORPGs since you didn't need a "RTS mind" and just played, you can play MMORPG as long as you know the basics like any other game, learning the boss mechanics etc. . I started watching videos, tutorials, and everything I could in order to be better in the game because hey, why would I play a game if I keep losing and not improving at all? That's no fun, I didn't want to become the person that just plays and lose because I had no clue what I was doing.
> 
> There's no second nature to MMORPGs, anyone can play them and it's easy to get into. Which is why you see many different age groups on MMORPGs. It's casual and a getaway from the real world.
> I had a guild with many different age groups and we would vent every night and raid every other day with each other, there was a pretty decent aged couple who started playing WoW and had no clue how to play, around their 30s. The husband, (and I remember their names and still talk to them on skype occasionally), Jacob knew how to play the game where as his wife had no clue what to do, she was more of a person who only played flash games and solitaire. Eventually her Jacob and the rest of the guild taught her how to play and then she became decent in the game. We only had like four couples in the guild when I was still active, but that was a pretty small guild.
> 
> Now you mean there's 2nd nature in RTS games, because you need to have a "RTS mind" that can think fast and think ahead of the opponent, this applies to SC/HoN/LoL/Dota and other RTS games. You need to have good map awareness, be able to predict the enemies thoughts and movements. That's what makes the game unique instead of going against a PVE monster with the same mechanics and doing it over and over. Every game is unique in a RTS game and the player who plays the best and has the better "RTS mind" will win the game. MOBA games go even beyond the "RTS mind" in the fact that it's a team game, where everyone combines their skills against the opposing team.
> 
> In league, you can teach people how to play just like MMORPGs, it just takes commitment on the player learning.
> 
> With your statement, you are basically saying
> 
> Player 1 - New at the game, nobody to help teach him the game
> Player 2 - New at the game, has someone to teach him the game
> 
> That player 2 will not be better than player 1 because he would still be on the same skill level as player 1.
> 
> Having someone teach you how to play makes a big difference, and that applies to having someone go over their mistakes and tell them what to do better. I've helped many people improve at the game out of my own time because I want to see them have fun at the game while improving with my help. I've helped so many people over the year by playing with them over skype/commentate over their games and they became a better player. I love seeing players improve and they respect me that I take my time to help them, virtually a random person who could care less about them, but not me.


Preach!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

There's no second nature to MMORPGs, wrong.

You know absolutely nothing about MMORPGs. I have 10 years and multiple world firsts. MMORPGs have a very strong inherent nature. ABsolutely incorrect and you obviously don't have a top tier grasp on how mmorpgs work. I have been playing MMORPGs for such a long time, and ive played so many games under the sun its not even funny.
MMORPG players have their ranks and skill bounds too, especially PVPers. MMORPGs require a lot more skill that you think. Yeah a casual player is just casual. But to complete and play for top teir, you have to have skill and exprience.

Do you have world firsts? Do you have damage and stat records? Do you have 10 years of mmorpg experience? So flip the argument, you obvioisly aren't as skilled as I am at MMOs, since you dont understand MMORPGs in the same way that I do you should probably listen to me and you could learn a lot in how to play with competative and top teir gameplay. I could analyze the way you play and teach the skills necessiary to play better.
All your arguments are defeated in your simple statement.
You failed to understand what i was expressing with anything I said.

Really, bringing in being good in PVE into LoL is like bringing Tetris into WoW.
Where did I say my PVE skill would help in LoL? I didn't. LoL is a PVP game.

There's no second nature to MMORPGs,
Wrong there is a lot of skill range to be found in MMORPGs, especially top rated PVE and and Rated PVP. MMORPGs have such a strong competative element that WoW has a pro scene, as does Guild Wars 2.
Do you think HanSoul got his repuation as the best Fire mage in the entire game, because he's just a casual? Do you think Swifty and Athene found success because they just goofed around and didn't hone their skills? Do you think it was easy to pull world firsts in MMORPGs?
Try sitting down and playing the leveling game dedicated for 16~18hours a day, for weeks on end, and try to beat the fasted PVE players at leveling, Try to beat the top elo MMORPG PVPers. My friends Watter and Rimotrian were in the same major guild as I was, and they were godly PVPers.
You clearly do not understand anything about playing MMORPGs.

You argument completely nullifies anything you've said because you are disreguarding a top teir player vs your casual knowledge. Don't you think thats a bit hypocritical when you say things like "Having someone teach you how to play makes a big difference,"
"

You guys are both completely wrong and so close minded that you dont get it. You keey saying the same ignorant crap with a "im better than you there for i am god, you must play my way"

No, I will learn the game on my own. You guys are saying the same things that every pro says, You think i havent looked towards pro advice. if you havent you obviously dont understand any thing I ever say and confuse me with a dumb ignorant and you need to stop.

First off, The person who taught me how to jungle, was XJ9. HE was the one who set me on the path to becoming a jungler. I got to ttalk to him a bit about the game. Now youguys hve nothing to shine verus XJ9. I dont need to listen to your advice, you have nothing to say that i havent already heard or know. you have no idea how much anything any of you said is useless blather that has no reason to be said.

You are nothing to me, and you are so blind to everything because of your lack of understanding of literally anything I've said. You assume, therfor. I' dont need your adivce, I dont need anything from you, because i already know exactly what you will say, you don't have anything for me that i don't already know. So cut it out, you have no reason to speak to me as if im so ignorant, its rude, its degrading, and toxic.

I do not need your help. I already know what to do and where to go from here, you have nothing for me that i don't already know. and If i do want to ask questions, I'll ask. But I don't.

I learned something a long time about league that I needed to learn. I am the one who must make the desicions and i am the one who must carry my games. No one is going to win that match for me. I must play effectively to win the game. If i do not carry I will lose. Pro's have all said this for years. I didnt beleive them, But i know now, when i learned how to beat bronze players, they knew exactly what I had just learned.
They did not teach me the things I needed to learn by myself. They didn't show me the inherent behaviors I needed to learn how to fight in a 5v5 team fight.
I know what I must learn, I know what I need to do, You do not have anything for me that I don't already know.

And I'm pretty damn sure, that Dyrus, and Scarra are better people to learn from than ya'll so just stop.
And if you disagree with any of this.
Once again, watch the damn video.




http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/19212095

This is the person I've learned the most from.



Guess who carried this game? Guess who made the decisions that pulled a win?
I did.
Do you really think that Cait, Jax, Sona and TF, had the decision making skills to win that game? No, it was my desicions and choices that desided this game.

my last match
we had no towers, 2 inhibitors down. we mange to ace because of my peel, and ravenous hydra. team fight won now its GG 4v push to the nexus as stay behind to kill silver 2m from the nexus.

I'm learning from my own experience. Isn't that enough for you?

Infact a lot of people have come to me to ask advice and learn about shyvana from me because of my enourmous gaming count with her. even though I'm silver, they knew that i had more inherent knowledge about her than most players. I've had people add me at random because they wanted to know more about shyvana.

Also in starcraft 2 I'm always 1st place silver because I can beat bronze and silvers but I cant play well enough to beat gold players. Literally every season 1st of silver. Got annoying but hey i gotta learn soemthing. My APM is 85 average 235 max. One of my friends is a pro SC2 player. If i want to know something about SC2, I can ask her.

edit: BTW

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/20711320#history

The highest rated player in the world is playing Shyvana JUNGLE.
Challenger>You.


----------



## Degree

Oh my god my friend, I don't know what you are getting upset about.
I just posted that heap of text for the better good, but it always seems that you think I'm being negative about you when I'm not. I genuinely just wanted to get my advice across that's all.

No need for you to keep saying I'm wrong and
Quote:


> You are nothing to me, and you are so blind to everything because of your lack of understanding of literally anything I've said. You assume, therfor. I' dont need your adivce, I dont need anything from you, because i already know exactly what you will say, you don't have anything for me that i don't already know. So cut it out, you have no reason to speak to me as if im so ignorant, its rude, its degrading, and toxic.


just ticks me off even more.

I'm going to have to end this conversation right now because I know anything else I say will be rejected by you. My last post had nothing negative down upon you, and really this post you just posted, just comes off to me as someone who as I said before, doesn't want to accept advice and help but instead thinks he/she is dominant. Listen friend, there are really nice people out in the community, especially OCN where we are basically family.
Quote:


> You know absolutely nothing about MMORPGs. I have 10 years and multiple world firsts. MMORPGs have a very strong inherent nature. ABsolutely incorrect and you obviously don't have a top tier grasp on how mmorpgs work. I have been playing MMORPGs for such a long time, and ive played so many games under the sun its not even funny.
> MMORPG players have their ranks and skill bounds too, especially PVPers. MMORPGs require a lot more skill that you think. Yeah a casual player is just casual. But to complete and play for top teir, you have to have skill and exprience.


I just don't even want to start commenting about this.
Quote:


> You argument completely nullifies anything you've said because you are disreguarding a top teir player vs your casual knowledge. Don't you think thats a bit hypocritical when you say things like "Having someone teach you how to play makes a big difference,"
> "
> 
> You guys are both completely wrong and so close minded that you dont get it. You keey saying the same ignorant crap with a "im better than you there for i am god, you must play my way"


No where have I said I was better than you and you must play my way? What?? Where in this thread have you seen anyone saying they are better than you?
All I did was offer you some more insight, in no way shape or form have I even remotely stated that I'm better than you. I never say that ever, I have always helped other people and it ticks me off when players claim to be better than others.
Quote:


> And I'm pretty damn sure, that Dyrus, and Scarra are better people to learn from than ya'll so just stop.


Well obviously any person in a professional team would be better to learn from then us, but you are just blowing this out of porportion. I simply stated I could help you out, give you some more insight.
Quote:


> I'm learning from my own experience. Isn't that enough for you?


Again, I was just offering help, nothing more nothing less.

I'll stop here, I have no clue why you are just turning positive comments down to the ground, it just really really makes my mind run crazy because I simply have never seen a person just belittle a person trying to help them out, just a simple "Thanks for your offer XXXXX, but I think I'll have to pass it, but it was really kind of you to offer!"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Oh my god my friend, I don't know what you are getting upset about.
> I just posted that heap of text for the better good, but it always seems that you think I'm being negative about you when I'm not. I genuinely just wanted to get my advice across that's all.
> 
> No need for you to keep saying I'm wrong and
> just ticks me off even more.
> 
> I'm going to have to end this conversation right now because I know anything else I say will be rejected by you. My last post had nothing negative down upon you, and really this post you just posted, just comes off to me as someone who as I said before, doesn't want to accept advice and help but instead thinks he/she is dominant. Listen friend, there are really nice people out in the community, especially OCN where we are basically family.
> I just don't even want to start commenting about this.
> No where have I said I was better than you and you must play my way? What?? Where in this thread have you seen anyone saying they are better than you?
> All I did was offer you some more insight, in no way shape or form have I even remotely stated that I'm better than you. I never say that ever, I have always helped other people and it ticks me off when players claim to be better than others.
> Well obviously any person in a professional team would be better to learn from then us, but you are just blowing this out of porportion. I simply stated I could help you out, give you some more insight.
> Again, I was just offering help, nothing more nothing less.
> 
> I'll stop here, I have no clue why you are just turning positive comments down to the ground, it just really really makes my mind run crazy because I simply have never seen a person just belittle a person trying to help them out, just a simple "Thanks for your offer XXXXX, but I think I'll have to pass it, but it was really kind of you to offer!"


Your complete disreguard for the MMORPG topic was absolutely... i don't have words for how irritated and pissed off i am at you for your hypocrisy.
That is why i'm so upset.

When you talk to someone like they are ignorant, what do you expect? "oh thank you for quite literally acting as if im stupid, thanks"

"Thanks for your offer XXXXX, but I think I'll have to pass it. Leave me alone."

(i know OCN is like family, this is probably the best site ive ever been apart of but I feel like both of you just, i dont even know what to say, you guys made me feel like i was the stupidest person you'd ever met.
After I said "I comend you for wanting to help in some way, but I know whats wrong with my game play" why did both of you keep badgering me? there was no need, all you should have done was given me the benifit of the doubt and say "well if you ever have any questions feel free to ask." and this converstation would never have gone this way. BTW same goes for you, if you;d ever like to improve things with your MMO play, ill try my best to help you out. It's been 2 years since I've really played at top tier but i still know a thing or 2)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

edit.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/20711320#history
> 
> The highest rated player in the world is playing Shyvana JUNGLE.
> Challenger>You.


He's playing her in a 5 man team, and his opponents are mostly plat in 5s. Also I'm pretty sure people are all talking about solo queue, not premades.

And correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Shyv was picked once in LCS season 3.


----------



## CravinR1

Who says Jinx isn't OP? I started the game down 4 levels, Lucian was level 5 and I was level 1 after a failed gank at opponents blue and came back to this.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> He's playing her in a 5 man team, and his opponents are mostly plat in 5s. Also I'm pretty sure people are all talking about solo queue, not premades.
> 
> And correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Shyv was picked once in LCS season 3.


They are diamond players hes vs againsst






It doesnt matter, ill play shyvana for the love of playing shyvana. now please stop downtalking her like she's something so worthless.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> They are diamond players hes vs againsst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter, ill play shyvana for the love of playing shyvana. now please stop downtalking her like she's something so worthless.


2 of the 3 teams in his match history are plat, not diamond.

Guess the Wiki didn't list the Shyv pick for some reason.

Regardless if you like her or not, she isn't a strong pick in solo queue (but that isn't why you're losing obviously, picks don't really matter in Silver if you're decent at the game).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 2 of the 3 teams in his match history are plat, not diamond.
> 
> Guess the Wiki didn't list the Shyv pick for some reason.
> 
> Regardless if you like her or not, she isn't a strong pick in solo queue (but that isn't why you're losing obviously, picks don't really matter in Silver if you're decent at the game).


please stop. please just stop.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> *Can you learn Calculus all by yourself without someone telling you how to do it?
> 
> Can you make a processor without someone helping you with the steps?
> 
> Can you build a computer all by yourself without someone helping you at first?*
> 
> Having instructions is part of learning. The reality is, you can't do everything on your own. Sometimes you will need help if you want to get better. If they're offering free help, why don't you see what they have to say about your gameplay. Maybe they'll find something you haven't noticed due to their higher knowledge of the game.


Someone did on their own.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Holy crap...











frozen heart is an amazing item for shyvana, vs ad heavy teams.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> He's playing her in a 5 man team, and his opponents are mostly plat in 5s. Also I'm pretty sure people are all talking about solo queue, not premades.
> 
> 
> 
> They are diamond players hes vs againsst
> .
Click to expand...

Diamonds are very overrated (no offense Degree). But Diamond V, IV, III really isn't much. When you start getting into Diamond II with high LP or Diamond I then sure theyre amazing.

I have laned against multiple diamonds top lane, won about 60-65% of the time. Our cs will be the same, which is bad (ie like 6-8cs/m) and I can hold my own mechanically with 180ms latency against a Renekton main as Jax/Shen in the early game and start beating him up in mid game. I am slightly worse on lane freezing, and knowing when to roam with split-push-esc champions. But I just try to do what I did in SC2 and take every single advantage and be a big of a pain as possible (ie; stealing their blue/pressuring it, wasting jungle time top, forcing him into bad dives, making him miss cs and abusing jax's e or shen's taunt).

Sure I'm only 'silver', but I really think that you're placing too much emphasis on plat. Plat isn't anything really. Plat is 30% full of people who should be in diamond 3+, and 70% full of people who are just bad at everything but manage to win via something like early dive or early gank or early invade. Also biggest difference between Silver and Plat is the fact that almost all Plats will push objectives and know how to cs under pressure or trade and cs. I mean, heck, I have a friend who we constantly harp on because he always wants to dive (and ends up dying) and hes Plat 3, he makes terrible mistakes and his cs is worse than mine. But he can jungle Nunu and wreck the enemy jungle.

Personally I think I can get to Gold easily, I just hate ranked, and having unstable internet is very bad.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Diamonds are very overrated (no offense Degree). But Diamond V, IV, III really isn't much. When you start getting into Diamond II with high LP or Diamond I then sure theyre amazing.
> 
> I have laned against multiple diamonds top lane, won about 60-65% of the time. Our cs will be the same, which is bad (ie like 6-8cs/m) and I can hold my own mechanically with 180ms latency against a Renekton main as Jax/Shen in the early game and start beating him up in mid game. I am slightly worse on lane freezing, and knowing when to roam with split-push-esc champions. But I just try to do what I did in SC2 and take every single advantage and be a big of a pain as possible (ie; stealing their blue/pressuring it, wasting jungle time top, forcing him into bad dives, making him miss cs and abusing jax's e or shen's taunt).
> 
> Sure I'm only 'silver', but I really think that you're placing too much emphasis on plat. Plat isn't anything really. Plat is 30% full of people who should be in diamond 3+, and 70% full of people who are just bad at everything but manage to win via something like early dive or early gank or early invade. Also biggest difference between Silver and Plat is the fact that almost all Plats will push objectives and know how to cs under pressure or trade and cs. I mean, heck, I have a friend who we constantly harp on because he always wants to dive (and ends up dying) and hes Plat 3, he makes terrible mistakes and his cs is worse than mine. But he can jungle Nunu and wreck the enemy jungle.
> 
> Personally I think I can get to Gold easily, I just hate ranked, and having unstable internet is very bad.


uuuum...

I don't think i was talking about that but, okay?
1. you missed the point about him vs diamonds

2. i kinda.... dont care?



Spoiler: Shyvana


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Diamonds are very overrated (no offense Degree). But Diamond V, IV, III really isn't much. When you start getting into Diamond II with high LP or Diamond I then sure theyre amazing.
> 
> I have laned against multiple diamonds top lane, won about 60-65% of the time. Our cs will be the same, which is bad (ie like 6-8cs/m) and I can hold my own mechanically with 180ms latency against a Renekton main as Jax/Shen in the early game and start beating him up in mid game. I am slightly worse on lane freezing, and knowing when to roam with split-push-esc champions. But I just try to do what I did in SC2 and take every single advantage and be a big of a pain as possible (ie; stealing their blue/pressuring it, wasting jungle time top, forcing him into bad dives, making him miss cs and abusing jax's e or shen's taunt).
> 
> Sure I'm only 'silver', but I really think that you're placing too much emphasis on plat. Plat isn't anything really. Plat is 30% full of people who should be in diamond 3+, and 70% full of people who are just bad at everything but manage to win via something like early dive or early gank or early invade. Also biggest difference between Silver and Plat is the fact that almost all Plats will push objectives and know how to cs under pressure or trade and cs. I mean, heck, I have a friend who we constantly harp on because he always wants to dive (and ends up dying) and hes Plat 3, he makes terrible mistakes and his cs is worse than mine. But he can jungle Nunu and wreck the enemy jungle.
> 
> Personally I think I can get to Gold easily, I just hate ranked, and having unstable internet is very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> uuuum...
> 
> I don't think i was talking about that but, okay?
> 1. you missed the point about him vs diamonds
> 
> 2. i kinda.... dont care?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shyvana
Click to expand...

1) I have faced diamonds, and I am silver. You're placing an emphasis on him being in Plat (or the top played Shy players) as if it means something.
2) Don't get better idc.
3) I have won 10 thresh ranked games in plat before? Do I boast how I think I am a Thresh-Prince? No, I suck at thresh.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 1) I have faced diamonds, and I am silver. You're placing an emphasis on him being in Plat (or the top played Shy players) as if it means something.


I wasn't emphisizing it?
Also he's challenger.

(honestly i'm lost as to where your comments came from)

Also you hate ranked?
Why?

To me there's nothing but ranked, there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.
Like normals are...completely pointless.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> To me there's nothing but ranked, there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.
> Like normals are...completely pointless.


You just posted like 3 pages of your match history in normals?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You just posted like 3 pages of your match history in normals?











check the dates

there's only 2 sections of normals....back in january.

After Feb 2nd......there's only 6 non ranked games.









Do you guys even pay attention?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Do you guys even pay attention?


Eyes mostly glazed over with the drivel and wall of angsty text.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 1) I have faced diamonds, and I am silver. You're placing an emphasis on him being in Plat (or the top played Shy players) as if it means something.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't emphisizing it?
> Also he's challenger.
> 
> (honestly i'm lost as to where your comments came from)
> 
> Also you hate ranked?
> Why?
> 
> To me there's nothing but ranked, there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.
> Like normals are...completely pointless.
Click to expand...

Oh didnt see that, thought you were talking about that plat guy you posted earlier. But didn't see you were talking about a main-support challenger player who's barely played shyvana.

And ranked is not nice because I prefer to have fun in normals with friends. So that's why I'd much rather play 5s ranked or normals than solo queue.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Eyes mostly glazed over with the drivel and wall of angsty text.


_"The rage" ~ Shyvana_


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the dates
> 
> there's only 2 sections of normals....back in january.
> 
> After Feb 2nd......there's only 6 non ranked games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys even pay attention?


What does the date have to do with anything? You're the one that said "there's nothing but ranked, there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.", I wasn't aware that the statement only applied to February and forward.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I noticed that he's buying virtually the same items every game

Bro, do you even adapt?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> I noticed that he's buying virtually the same items every game
> 
> Bro, do you even adapt?


1.I'm female

2. My builds change depending on what my team needs out of my tankyness.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/22973314#history
and
every shyvana player uses a similar core build because it's what shyvana thrives on.
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/euw/29787139#history
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/26196446#history
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/br/1060208#history

infact every shyvana main tends to play shyvana with their ou choise of select items. I usually head for Sunfire phage core and then go from there depending on whats happening on the enemy team.
Such as that 6/0/9 game i played last night. I felt like we needed a serious armor anti AD. Went with frozen heart wriggles going for triforce.

Shyvana thrives on Offensive Defensive type of items. IE Triforce, Mallet, WitsEnd, Maw of malortious, Wriggles Lanter, ect. But the options vary and i don't build the same things every game. I build the same basic core items, and build to what i feel is needed.

These are the options i typically use for Shyvana


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> What does the date have to do with anything? You're the one that said "there's nothing but ranked, there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.", I wasn't aware that the statement only applied to February and forward.


people change.
Duh

I used to think normals were fun, Back in february I started playing only ranked..

Now

_*To me*_ there's nothing but ranked, *To me* there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.
Like normals are...*To me* completely pointless.

There for I NOW FEEL LIKE, There is nothing but ranked, THIS IS SUBJECTIVE OPINION, based on HOW I NOW FEEL about league of legends and how i play the game.

Please use just a little bit of intiution, act like you are at least somewhat aware of life around you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh didnt see that.


Boy thats surprising isn't it.
Quote:


> Do you guys even pay attention?


i guess i found my answer

"No"


----------



## Alex132

Wow you really act all high-and-mighty.
Imagine if you stopped being so self-absorbed and actually decided to not argue with everyone everywhere you go. Just maybe you might get along with people and enjoy yourself. I don't even care anymore, just keep making back-handed remarks about everyone. I'm out.

If you want to believe that you're the best LoL player / special-snowflake on earth then go ahead, I think we should stop trying to tell you how you can improve because clearly the best Shyvana (or one who doesn't need improvement because they're so much better than anyone else here) deserves to be in silver. So either you're bad, or Shyvana is bad. Which side of your ego is going to fall? Are you going to admit that Shyvana is not an ubermazingawesome pick in this meta, or that you actually need help to improve.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If you want to believe that you're the best LoL player / special-snowflake on earth then go ahead


Um

I dont?

IF ya'll just pay attention instead of trying to be know it all snots, then there would be a problem here.
I never said i was the best, where did you get a silly idea like that?

You're the one who's acting all high and mighty.
ref: http://www.overclock.net/t/921919/official-the-league-of-legends-club/14900_100#post_21103304

"I think we should stop trying to tell you how you can improve" Yes you should, because i don't want your help, because all you're going to say is "stop playing shy"

I never even implied that i was "The best shyvana"
I made simple statements and a couple people got butthurt that I for some reason... am obsessed with shyvana.

What the hell did that dragongirl ever do you?
And when I try to explain anything at all, a couple people deside that acting "high and mighty" is the best argument and don't even pay attention to anything at all.

"What does the date have to do with anything? You're the one that said "there's nothing but ranked, there's no reason to play anything other than ranked.", I wasn't aware that the statement only applied to February and forward."

I thought it'd be damn obvious that i phased out of normals a LONG time ago, and someone picking out matches from... 10months ago...I don't even know.
I just don't.

Shyvana isn't a bad pick, She's being used at all level of play, from bronze right up to Worlds.
There is no doubt she is no longer amoung the top teir junglers like she was in Season2 when Moscow5 proved her power in the season2 meta.
But she is still relevant in many areas of play.

I do not understand where you even thought of the idea that i said "I'm the best shyvana" I didnt say that, i said "I have the most played games as Shyvana in the world(2127 atm)"
most played=/=most skilled
I said "most played", not "im the best"

And once again

"I don't care about LoL, I actually hate the game. I play the game for one reason, and one reason only. Shyvana. There is no other reason I play this game. If shyvana was not part of league of legends, I would never have kept on playing the game. There's a reason i have more matches played as Shy than anyone else on earth, because almost everyday since the minute she was released, I picked her. None of the champions in league even shine half as bright as shyvana. She is the only character in that whole game who is worth anything.

I'll heed all advice, but the one thing i refuse to listen too, is that i should stop playing shyvana. Because i never will.

My IGN, is Just Me Shyvana
The only reason i watched the world championship was because someone messaged me saying "someones playing shyvana" so i watched, and was immensly happy to see her in pro play again.

I'll take whatever advice you want to give, but i will never heed the suggestion to stop playing my beloved dragonborn."

You're not going to stop me from playing Shy or thinking that she is anything less than exalted, so just drop it.


----------



## Avonosac

I'm curious to now if you ever played Lineage 2.

Since, you know you're such an MMORPG pro.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm curious to now if you ever played Lineage 2.
> 
> Since, you know you're such an MMORPG pro.


I have not. I played in the Korean circuit. I'm most known for my performance in Prius Online, i am Flyff's most well known player.(was an official modderator for the game for a while too)
(i have world firsts in both games.) But I quit playing hardcore back 2 years ago. Was sick of the drama between all the korMMO players, and their stupid guild bickering, especially Genesis. Those guys talked so much crap even after my guild stomped them into the ground. We even ganked them during and exp event and made them rage quit, was hilarious.

In prius online i was first player ever to hit lv25 and complete the class change. making me the first ever 2nd class avatar, and first amazon avatar in the game, I also was first to level cap an Amazon. 3days ahead of everyone else including having to deal with a 24hour ban because i was griefing a guy in open world PK.
I was 10th to aquire Anima, 4th Gigas, First lv25, first 2nd class, First to clear Immoral Caves(with a duo none the less, instead of a full 5man party), First lv50 amazon, and 2nd to level 60 cap, and then i quit. The only reason I hit 60 2nd is because I was being PVP camped by another guild, and they prevented me from playing for hours at a time. Otherwise I would have been first to cap an amazon. But I was still the 6th level 60 in the entire game. At the I had to dial back my DPS in dungeons because my damage output was out aggroing tanks., and when it came to the highest levels of dungeon running, me and a few others from enemy guilds had no choice but to run dugeons together if we wanted to keep leveling because we were the only ones high enough at the time to run them. So you saw Hostile and Zero(the two largest faction guilds) members running dungeons together because we didnt have any other choise. But the top tier PVE players were pretty chill with one another anyways, we didn;t really fight much, it was the pvp players that made skirmishes.

I plan on returning to playing or at least trying it play in top teir again when WildStar comes out, but i dont think i will because im dealing with severe depression right now and its killing my motivation to really do much retraining.
I'm somewhat sure i'm never going to be able to compete again so....


----------



## Degree

Guys just ignore

Let's go back to the way the thread was


----------



## TinDaDragon

The Odd One is streaming Shyvanna

Go and learn, young one.


----------



## Zackcy

What is going on in this thread?

CAN"T WE ALL JUST BE FRIENDS?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> What is going on in this thread?
> 
> CAN"T WE ALL JUST BE FRIENDS?


NO!

THIS IS LEAGUE! NO FRIENDS!!!!

Wanna be my friend? :3


----------



## DigitalSavior

After deciding to cancel my next gen preorder I bought $100 worth of points =/ Gave out 3 mystery gifts yesterday. My buddy got an Aether Wing Kayle. He seemed happy even though he doesn't really play her, lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> The Odd One is streaming Shyvanna
> 
> Go and learn, young one.


omg really?

link please...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> What is going on in this thread?
> 
> CAN"T WE ALL JUST BE FRIENDS?


just because we have our little disputes doesn't mean we can't be friends.

I don't hold hard feelings for anyone here.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> omg really?
> 
> link please...
> just because we have our little disputes doesn't mean we can't be friends.
> 
> I don't hold hard feelings for anyone here.


http://www.twitch.tv/tsm_theoddone/popout


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/tsm_theoddone/popout


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Why am i always most damage delt?

Also why are people calling me bad when I'm dying only 1~3 times in a game now?












every game i have to carry this crap. every darn game.

This is soo fustrating.


----------



## Danisumi

found a new (old) main









was a fun round, that bad blitz couldn't even get one grab on me in the entire game


----------



## Danisumi

btw has anyone seen the new Nasus Update?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svct1vskT7o


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> btw has anyone seen the new Nasus Update?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svct1vskT7o


Yearh, I saw it yesterday and it honestly looks like one of the better Visual Updates Riot has made. The new voice actor has also done a great job of capturing the theme of Nasus without being too different from the old voice.

The new splash arts also look great and were needed. Nasus has had the same splash art since beta.

What I am most excited about though is playing the new legendary Nasus skin in the jungle!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a new (old) main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a fun round, that bad blitz couldn't even get one grab on me in the entire game


You dealt the most damage... im curious if that has any corelation with effort put in to win the game?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You dealt the most damage... im curious if that has any corelation with effort put in to win the game?


Dealing the most damage doesn't mean you're going to win the game. Look at all the assassins. They do a poop load of damage, but if they can't close a game, they can't win.


----------



## Narokuu

1v1 time!!! lets GOOOOOOO www.twitch.tv/narokuu sign ups are closed!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Dealing the most damage doesn't mean you're going to win the game. Look at all the assassins. They do a poop load of damage, but if they can't close a game, they can't win.


It was just something i've noticed and Athene pointed it out on his youtube once about how every game he had the most damage while he was going from silver to diamond. (i know everyone hates athene, but i still try to see what good advice he might have)
I've also noticed that in my games every one that i win I have almost always the highest amount of damage dealth by almost 50~100K every game. I'm just wondering if its relevant or just abitrary?

also made my chrome theme Shyvana...



and
this










statistically. If i keep playing shyvana like this, i'll eventually break +60~+70~+80 ect, and will keep raising as long as i keep learning and progressing at this pace.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Yearh, I saw it yesterday and it honestly looks like one of the better Visual Updates Riot has made. The new voice actor has also done a great job of capturing the theme of Nasus without being too different from the old voice.
> 
> The new splash arts also look great and were needed. Nasus has had the same splash art since beta.
> 
> What I am most excited about though is playing the new legendary Nasus skin in the jungle!


Just a question: Does anyone knows if the Riot GSG9 Nasus get's a update too? I wouldn't see why they wouldn't, but I still like to ask









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You dealt the most damage... im curious if that has any corelation with effort put in to win the game?


Well, after we (me and leona) killed the first tower, and I already had 4 kills (2 Vayne, 2 Blitzcrank) We just ganked all the lanes. Other than that. Top had most problems, but because mid and bot was alright rammus was only ganking/babysitting top.

I wasn't the gamewinner, it sure was Leona, without her I wouldn't have been so fed. So it's Leona who should get honored








She really did a great job.

Edit: Oh and I only did the most dmg, because of the minions. I had the highest rate of damage dealt to minions thx to my farm







only on a side note


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Just a question: Does anyone knows if the Riot GSG9 Nasus get's a update too? I wouldn't see why they wouldn't, but I still like to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after we (me and leona) killed the first tower, and I already had 4 kills (2 Vayne, 2 Blitzcrank) We just ganked all the lanes. Other than that. Top had most problems, but because mid and bot was alright rammus was only ganking/babysitting top.
> 
> I wasn't the gamewinner, it sure was Leona, without her I wouldn't have been so fed. So it's Leona who should get honored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She really did a great job.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I only did the most dmg, because of the minions. I had the highest rate of damage dealt to minions thx to my farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only on a side note


I tend to honour those whom are on teams i win, and well played players on my teasm even if we lose.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Just a question: Does anyone knows if the Riot GSG9 Nasus get's a update too? I wouldn't see why they wouldn't, but I still like to ask


Yes, Riot GSG-9 Nasus will be updated too


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Why am i always most damage delt?


Cause your jungling. Not just jungling, jungling as Shyvana.

You walk up to camps and completely AoE them down rather than just last hit minions.


----------



## Danisumi

One time again. Most damage on pair with Enemy Tristana. I sucked at start, but once I got my items I farmed the heck out of the enemys













but yeah, was not a honorful win. Enemy Fiddlesticks left the game


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Yes, Riot GSG-9 Nasus will be updated too


Damn, that looks nice


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Cause your jungling. Not just jungling, jungling as Shyvana.
> 
> You walk up to camps and completely AoE them down rather than just last hit minions.


reguardless of AoE or auto attacks, the minions will have the same health speed=/=total damage

A minion with 500 health will have 500health reguardless if its AoE'd or auto'd to death.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> reguardless of AoE or auto attacks, the minions will have the same health speed=/=total damage
> 
> A minion with 500 health will have 500health reguardless if its AoE'd or auto'd to death.


but he means, you don't auto'd it. you wait till it has low life and only do about 50-100 dmg in comparison to the full 500 on shyvana


----------



## Degree

For you FranBunny









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4AHfK2XFrI

Thought I'd post in case you were looking for more Shyvanna videos from professional players, in this case OddBro


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> reguardless of AoE or auto attacks, the minions will have the same health speed=/=total damage
> 
> A minion with 500 health will have 500health reguardless if its AoE'd or auto'd to death.


What I am saying is that laners don't just auto attack creeps. They wait to get a last hit. So they may do 50-80 damage for the last hit, rather than do the fully 500 damage each minion kill.

When you jungle, you kill all the jungle monsters from full health all the way to zero mostly by yourself (barring your initial leash).


----------



## Clukos

Guys help me out, I've got a really annoying problem going on and can't really pinpoint the reason behind it :/

I recently got an ssd and installed windows 8.1 on it and League, while also keeping windows 7 on my WD Black. Problem is on Windows 8.1 League is a stuttering mess. Difference between the two:

Windows 7 In-Game 380-450 FPS all smooth



Windows 7 CPU Usage while In-Game



Now let's see windows 8.1 ...

In-Game 50-100 fps constantly jumping up and down



And CPU usage



... Anyone stumbled upon the same issue? It's really game breaking for me as it stutters 90% of the time. I would really love not to have to boot into a different OS just for League :|


----------



## Fortunex

After failing three promo series in a row, losing them all 0/3 (including 3 troll picks and 2 DCs), I finally hit Plat. Now to see if I can get to Dia by the new year.


----------



## Clukos

Oh well i think i found the cause, the game is somehow broken and i have to re-install it. It's not the OS apparently.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Oh well i think i found the cause, the game is somehow broken and i have to re-install it. It's not the OS apparently.


Thought so, mine works like a charm on Windows 8.1


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Thought so, mine works like a charm on Windows 8.1


Same


----------



## YounGMessiah

Anyone wanna add me? My username is YounGMessiah, not much of a ranked player, but I sure dont mind playing it..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> What I am saying is that laners don't just auto attack creeps. They wait to get a last hit. So they may do 50-80 damage for the last hit, rather than do the fully 500 damage each minion kill.


Then say that the first time silly


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Then say that the first time silly


I did though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Cause your jungling. Not just jungling, jungling as Shyvana.
> 
> You walk up to camps and completely AoE them down *rather than just last hit minions*.


Anyways, I got back into Plat 1. Don't know if I hit Diamond by the 11tth. 

Triforce Jungle Xin OP.


----------



## vaeron

Hey all, glad to be joining this crew! I'll be adding the chat group when I can get back home (currently at work). Looking forward to actually learning how to play. I've been playing for several years but never with enough frequency to get good.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I did though.
> Anyways, I got back into Plat 1. Don't know if I hit Diamond by the 11tth.
> 
> Triforce Jungle Xin OP.


You can do it


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> You can do it


I've been in Plat 1 longer than I've been in all of Gold and Plat 5 to 1.

I dunno man. Low LP gains + horrible match quality in high plat makes it very tough.

EDIT: So close :/


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I've been in Plat 1 longer than I've been in all of Gold and Plat 5 to 1.
> 
> I dunno man. Low LP gains + horrible match quality in high plat makes it very tough.
> 
> EDIT: So close :/


DW

Gragas reported.

I got your back


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Counterbuilt their entire team and just rickrolled them so hard in the last fight. I hid be hind a wall with my ulti ready then i jumped right ontop of cait diana and their entire team just 5v1 and Q W R and just shredded their entire team and blew them up, and they couldnt turn around and kill me beause i tanked their entire team while nasus and katarina ulited in ontop of me and i just decimated cait and diana.

I'm hoping im learning to stomp silvers like i do bronze.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Counterbuilt their entire team and just rickrolled them so hard in the last fight. I hid be hind a wall with my ulti ready then i jumped right ontop of cait diana and their entire team just 5v1 and Q W R and just shredded their entire team and blew them up, and they couldnt turn around and kill me beause i tanked their entire team while nasus and katarina ulited in ontop of me and i just decimated cait and diana.
> 
> I'm hoping im learning to stomp silvers like i do bronze.


I use to be like you, always played one champion (mine was nunu) eventually I expanded out and my favorite champs are ziggs, nunu (still), shaco, gragas, heimer


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I use to be like you, always played one champion (mine was nunu) eventually I expanded out and my favorite champs are ziggs, nunu (still), shaco, gragas, heimer


back in season 2 and early season 3 i played quite the variety. But a lot of advice was to stick to a few main picks and carry yourself out that way.


----------



## Tonu

Ooo, a league community! Hi all! I've been playing on and off for almost 3 years now, haven't put any real effort into ranked because of a certain Starcraft addiction... That'll be changing for season 4 though








Is there any OCN presence on the Oceanic server? No option for it on the form







Didn't really want to leave NA but 300ms -> 70ms was too much to pass up.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Bjergsen to TSM

Season 4 is gonna be fun.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Bjergsen to TSM
> 
> Season 4 is gonna be fun.


FINALLY reginald steps down


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

+53 win score with shy in Silver4, how long until i break this cycle? Going to be playing shy hard core as many matches as possibl to get back on the lolking top 20 for her. Im so upset that i quit playing and let myself drop off that list.


----------



## Alex132

First time Lulu support in ranked? Yeah sure why the hell not.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> First time Lulu support in ranked? Yeah sure why the hell not.


I've played 5 champions in ranked never had touched them before in my life and won the match.

JAX, MF, Kayle, Viegar. Fiora. After that i went and bought a Fiora skin. LOL


----------



## Alex132

Well, yeah, match-making is weird sometimes:



names deleted because it's not fun having your account hacked girls and boys.


----------



## w1zardofozz

The best game of my Life was also the Worst











Carried hard and got a penta.... still lost


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Trying so hard its ridiculous. this is nuts and so hard
soo damn hard to carryEVERY FREAKIN MATCH. EVERY GAME SCREAMING AND BARKING ORDERS AND CRISIZING MY TEAM MATES SO THEY STOP SCEWING UP.

ping after ping "dont stay back off, get the hell back, stop being stupid, dont give them kills, stay with the team, dragon, why would you do that"
commanding the game trying sp hard to get them to listen, this is so fustrating.

But learning to stomp and seeing that score rise and carrying... feels so darn good.

12 straight matches today.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Trying so hard its ridiculous. this is nuts and so hard
> soo damn hard to carryEVERY FREAKIN MATCH. EVERY GAME SCREAMING AND BARKING ORDERS AND CRISIZING MY TEAM MATES SO THEY STOP SCEWING UP.
> 
> ping after ping "dont stay back off, get the hell back, stop being stupid, dont give them kills, stay with the team, dragon, why would you do that"
> commanding the game trying sp hard to get them to listen, this is so fustrating.
> 
> But learning to stomp and seeing that score rise and carrying... feels so darn good.
> 
> 12 straight matches today.


I am going to ask, are you a girl? and if so, are you a redhead? Please answer truthfully.









Edit; Nevermind youre not a redhead.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am going to ask, are you a girl? and if so, are you a redhead? Please answer truthfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; Nevermind youre not a redhead.


Yes imma girl, and im a dyed blonde(brunette)

I'm just a person filled with rage. Kinda like.. i dunno, Shyvana...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yes imma girl, and im a dyed blonde(brunette)
> 
> I'm just a person filled with rage. Kinda like.. i dunno, Shyvana...


Its too bad your hair doesnt turn red from the rage.

Also, I am just like anyone else you do well, owning everyone 1v1 or 2v1 but stil cant carry them. They're just too heavy.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Its too bad your hair doesnt turn red from the rage.
> 
> Also, I am just like anyone else you do well, owning everyone 1v1 or 2v1 but stil cant carry them. They're just too heavy.


My APM is topping out trying to carry these games(about 85APM average), its absolutely hell trying to carry and win.

trying so damn hard to get somewhere, god knows how many reports i get inna day, rushing around the map trying to save laners, just.... god...

but as long as i ge tto play with my darling dragonlady.... im happy.

61 matches to go before i can move into the top 20 most played games in season 3... gotta do it for her.

going to try my hardest to advance my place and if ican go gold, im going to push for it till the very last minute season3 is open.

+57 wins over losses with shyvana right now and i think +3 overall.
She deserves better than to be played by a crappy player, i wanna be gold so i can at least have a reputable stance, make Shyvana proud.

2154 played games (as Shyvana) to date.

2154.... still can't imagine not playing her.


----------



## Alex132

APM doesn't mean anything in SC2 or LoL until you're about Dia 1 75lp+ (then it might help) or High Masters.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> APM doesn't mean anything in SC2 or LoL until you're about Dia 1 75lp+ (then it might help) or High Masters.


Not what i ment by that.
I mean these games are pushing to me topping out to my limit.










Getting so sick of this crap.
Every game, If i do not carry, I lose. My team mates are so incompetient i have act like a drill sergeant to get them to do anything, and i ahve to do everything i possibly can just to win.

That Lee deserved a loss so much. I should have just not carried, but i want out of this silver trash.


----------



## Alex132

With Solo Queue my MMR is a lot higher than my rank, so yeah in Gold 3+ people at least know that objectives are good for the team and what to do with victories (most of the time), but I have seen some very 'special' plays...



Also don't even think about APM. Like in SC2, I could play as masters level with 50apm, or 300apm. It really didn't matter hugely. I mean, sure.... slightly.... but there are way more important things, and that's SC2.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> With Solo Queue my MMR is a lot higher than my rank, so yeah in Gold 3+ people at least know that objectives are good for the team and what to do with victories (most of the time), but I have seen some very 'special' plays...
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't even think about APM. Like in SC2, I could play as masters level with 50apm, or 300apm. It really didn't matter hugely. I mean, sure.... slightly.... but there are way more important things, and that's SC2.


APM is more relevant to me since im a zerg player. and played 7 seasons of SC2 before quitting. APM is important to the zerg since it limits our ability to play effectively. With my APM nearly double those at my level, beating silver players was simple. Infact since i was good enough to just sit at first of silver ronze all the time i'd screw around and see what all in's i could do. I tried to learn the double hatch roach rush where you drop 2 hatcheries and pull out a "choochoo train" roaches so quickly that enemy toss and terran don't have any chance to stop it, unless they were smart enough to research seige tanks super early.



^ from the last season i played. i never really bothered to learn more about the game.

SC2 needs to go a completed F2P 1V1 PVP route so they can revive its popularity as an Esport.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> With Solo Queue my MMR is a lot higher than my rank, so yeah in Gold 3+ people at least know that objectives are good for the team and what to do with victories (most of the time), but I have seen some very 'special' plays...
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't even think about APM. Like in SC2, I could play as masters level with 50apm, or 300apm. It really didn't matter hugely. I mean, sure.... slightly.... but there are way more important things, and that's SC2.
> 
> 
> 
> APM is more relevant to me since im a zerg player. and played 7 seasons of SC2 before quitting. APM is important to the zerg since it limits our ability to play effectively. With my APM nearly double those at my level, beating silver players was simple. Infact since i was good enough to just sit at first of silver ronze all the time i'd screw around and see what all in's i could do. I tried to learn the double hatch roach rush where you drop 2 hatcheries and pull out a "choochoo train" roaches so quickly that enemy toss and terran don't have any chance to stop it, unless they were smart enough to research seige tanks super early.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ from the last season i played. i never really bothered to learn more about the game.
> 
> SC2 needs to go a completed F2P 1V1 PVP route so they can revive its popularity as an Esport.
Click to expand...

not really, all the races use the same APM requirements. Heck, I know a GM who has like ~60apm.

I had like 70-300 APM, playing all races. Masters in Protoss, high diamond zerg and low diamond terran. But honestly, I just increased my APM because I decided to micro manage with 6 army group tabs instead of 3.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> not really, all the races use the same APM requirements.


http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=393666
http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/7427083129
http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/832175231
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/939643-/56102731

"in general, zerg will require more apm. Heres why

1) they have more to macro. Creep tumors, spawn larva, hotkeys of hatch, then pressing "s" for their larva, then the unit vs hotkey of gateways, then "s" for stalkers, etc. Its another step

2) they have more to micro. Partially because zerg are indeed a bit underpowered right now, but also because zerg armies tend to be larger due to their "swarm" mentality. Larger armies usually mean more actions to micro said armies.

more to micro, and more to macro? ya zerg will have higher apm."

Should probably read some threads next time.

In other news, silver 3 promo series.


----------



## Narokuu

interviewing Owen Thomas in 2 hours the voice actor of Twisted fate & Victkor. www.twitch.tv/narokuu <3


----------



## androsk

How did i miss the thread for that long.....

well, i Play in NA, have been playing for 2+ years, my user name is Dheinzen.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Go my darling, we'll prove our might!


----------



## malzmidx

Hello!! I play jinx, malzahar, akali, Tristana, and shyvana


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> Hello!! I play jinx, malzahar, akali, Tristana, and shyvana


SHYVANA!!!!!

<3 I love shy










and

WHOA DAMN...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> not really, all the races use the same APM requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=393666
> http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/7427083129
> http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/832175231
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/939643-/56102731
> 
> "in general, zerg will require more apm. Heres why
> 
> 1) they have more to macro. Creep tumors, spawn larva, hotkeys of hatch, then pressing "s" for their larva, then the unit vs hotkey of gateways, then "s" for stalkers, etc. Its another step
> 
> 2) they have more to micro. Partially because zerg are indeed a bit underpowered right now, but also because zerg armies tend to be larger due to their "swarm" mentality. Larger armies usually mean more actions to micro said armies.
> 
> more to micro, and more to macro? ya zerg will have higher apm."
> 
> Should probably read some threads next time.
> 
> In other news, silver 3 promo series.
Click to expand...

Like I said. Zerg doesn't REQUIRE more APM. No one REQUIRES more APM UNTIL you hit high, high, high masters / GM. (More APM = making USE of 250+ APM). Play-styles vary so much that you cannot say that every single Zerg player will use more key presses effectively than any other race. Heck, you only need like 50APM to get to GM.
Every race can benefit from more eAPM (effective APM), but play-styles will benefit more. Just because you play Zerg doesn't mean you need to have 400APM. It probably means you will have 2-3 higher APM than if you were equally as efficient on another race. But then you may play that race more aggressively or spam more.... it really is too subjective to say that you need APM for Zerg. And in your case.... difference between ~80 and ~85 APM is really nothing.

I really don't appreciate that backhanded comment
Quote:


> Should probably read some threads next time.


You always do this, and this is what starts countless arguments. You state something, fine... then you insult the person.... _what?_


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> snip


lol...

didnt insult you, stop overreacting.

Beleive whatever you want dude, doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Like I said. Zerg doesn't REQUIRE more APM. No one REQUIRES more APM UNTIL you hit high, high, high masters / GM. (More APM = making USE of 250+ APM). Play-styles vary so much that you cannot say that every single Zerg player will use more key presses effectively than any other race. Heck, you only need like 50APM to get to GM.
> Every race can benefit from more eAPM (effective APM), but play-styles will benefit more. Just because you play Zerg doesn't mean you need to have 400APM. It probably means you will have 2-3 higher APM than if you were equally as efficient on another race. But then you may play that race more aggressively or spam more.... it really is too subjective to say that you need APM for Zerg. And in your case.... difference between ~80 and ~85 APM is really nothing.
> 
> I really don't appreciate that backhanded comment
> You always do this, and this is what starts countless arguments. You state something, fine... then you insult the person.... _what?_










it's because we are utterly and completely wrong, we know nothing at all and this thread should be a thread of arguments and beloved all mighty shyvannas QQ

lol... you literally ignored what I said!

Come on man, get with the program you meta sheep









EDIT: need more love for my babe


----------



## Dart06

Yay for league. Looking like they are going to be bringing a 1v1 and 2v2 (ranked most likely) next season. Going to be fun. I stopped playing ranked this season really. Didn't want to put in the work to get to Diamond.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Yay for league. Looking like they are going to be bringing a 1v1 and 2v2 (ranked most likely) next season. Going to be fun. I stopped playing ranked this season really. Didn't want to put in the work to get to Diamond.


Finally








Thought they would release magma chamber after Allstars in the next patch following, but S4 makes more sense for it to be released because they need to bring a lot of new content in the first big S4 patch


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> Yay for league. Looking like they are going to be bringing a 1v1 and 2v2 (ranked most likely) next season. Going to be fun. I stopped playing ranked this season really. Didn't want to put in the work to get to Diamond.


i am so excited for 2v2's they crazy combos of champs people will come up with, i cant wait.


----------



## Degree

Annie + brand








Love running that bot when I'm playing with my team, works amazingly (unless they catch on in champ selec and go Lee/j4)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> -rant-


The loathing you speak fills the darkness of my cold black heart.

in a different note, Shyvana needs a demacian related skin, Like
Elite Guard Shyvana
Steel Legion Shyvana
Commando Shyvana(lol)
Something that says "im demacian"


----------



## burksdb

Now that i have some time to play before i go into work i may look into play some 5's again.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> Now that i have some time to play before i go into work i may look into play some 5's again.


Man I'd love to play with a team that is actually like together all the time. Every team I've been or leaded just never were on at the same time enough to really get anywhere.
Would love to actually play on a team instead of SoloQ


----------



## Alex132

It's like the same thing, no one wants to take it super serious. So it's just like normals 5 premade. for me


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It's like the same thing, no one wants to take it super serious. So it's just like normals 5 premade. for me


I play seriously, i play for keeps. I play for rankings and stats. Thats why normals are pretty much almost nonexistant to me anymore.

So this happened.


----------



## Costfree

What time r u usually on??

The new bushes in s4 are gonna make insane plays!!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What time r u usually on??
> 
> The new bushes in s4 are gonna make insane plays!!


Teemo will become numero uno with the ward changes as well


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Teemo will become numero uno with the ward changes as well


Rengar OP


----------



## Degree

They will be changing how eve works because of the changes too


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1pzwa1/preseason_leagues_improvements_on_pbe/

Could not be happier for S4.

You can now move down a division based on your internal MMR, with a demotion warning.

Thank you riot, this will control some of the toxicity -=D


----------



## vnaut

It'll help a tad, but still, you have to be one who tier below to get the warning. Those who wanna be toxic can still do it, just not as frequently.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Anybody here around the 1900 MMR (Plat) wanting to duo? Season ends on the 11th & I might try to make a push for Diamond.


----------



## Avonosac

Interesting changes, it is kind of annoying when you see duo's throw games. Been having more of an issue since placement in Silver IV carrying games, I keep getting ADC's incapable of getting the kills I have so graciously served up for them with Sej/Udyr and I don't enjoy playing ADC as much as jungle, so I don't want to do it myself.

I'm starting to understand the complaints of the "my league doesn't match my skill" because until you are near the league your skill is really at, you can't depend on others to do their jobs, but when you get plat/dia you are very likely can.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I seriously had to build sight stone.
Forget my DPS life I'm offically a 2nd support @[email protected]


Why is this so hard, why do i have to try like mad every game and beg and plea with my landers every game to get them to listen and teamfight and stop going alone and caught out.
I dont understand whats going on.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Hey, I have a favor to ask for you better players out there.

Tell me If you see anything wrong with these rune pages,

AP:
Reds- 4 Magic Pen, 5 AP
Yellows- Straight Armor
Blues- Hybrid 4 AP, 5 Magic Pen
Quints- 2 AP, 1 Magic Pen

General AD:
AD Reds
Armor Yellows
Attack Speed blues
Armor Pen Quints

Tanky:
Armor Reds
Armor Yellows
MR blues
Hybrid Quints

I've been experimenting with a lot of combos and so far these ones are the ones I've had most success with. Any ideas for changes?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Hey, I have a favor to ask for you better players out there.
> 
> Tell me If you see anything wrong with these rune pages,
> 
> General AD:
> AD Reds
> Armor Yellows
> Attack Speed blues
> Armor Pen Quints
> 
> I've been experimenting with a lot of combos and so far these ones are the ones I've had most success with. Any ideas for changes?


For the AD, going AS blues are a waste. Sure it helps in the early game, but you are missing out on the MR and you should be getting a PD/Shiv/bork in your build anyways for the AS midgame. You don't need arm pen runes on ADC (you should have Last Whisper late game) and would benefit more from Lifesteal quints.

For AP go for
Mpen reds/arm yellows/mr blues/AP quints


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Hey, I have a favor to ask for you better players out there.
> 
> Tell me If you see anything wrong with these rune pages,
> 
> AP:
> Reds- 4 Magic Pen, 5 AP
> Yellows- Straight Armor
> Blues- Hybrid 4 AP, 5 Magic Pen
> Quints- 2 AP, 1 Magic Pen
> 
> General AD:
> AD Reds
> Armor Yellows
> Attack Speed blues
> Armor Pen Quints
> 
> Tanky:
> Armor Reds
> Armor Yellows
> MR blues
> Hybrid Quints
> 
> I've been experimenting with a lot of combos and so far these ones are the ones I've had most success with. Any ideas for changes?


If you're running just those three pages then I think the best things to run are the following:


Spoiler: click for pages, I hid them as they take up space when typed out



Armour seals on all of them, sometimes I'd take mana regen or something but unless you have loads of pages armour are the best seal by far.

Flat MR blues on all pages. (I'd run seperate pages with scaling if you have some spare because in top lane the flat MR is often wasted, not a huge deal though)

AD:
AD/armour pen reds, I take armour pen because I have no trouble last hitting anyway but if you struggle with it AD is better.

Lifesteal quints ideally, otherwise AD quints. Armour pen are ok but better on reds.

AP:
AP quints, 5 AP is better than 2 magic pen in most cases. Movespeed might be better depending on the champions you play though.

Hybrid pen or magic pen reds, look at how much AP you get compared to penetration here vs on quints, they're a lot more efficient compared to AP than the quints are so I'd go for them instead.

Tank:
Armour/MR Quints depending on if you want to tank magic or physical damage. (if MR then change some blues to scaling MR instead of flat as mages don't do as much damage early on)

Hybrid pen or armour reds.



Having tried AD, armour pen and lifesteal quints, I like that you can trade and then heal up to trade some more if you run lifesteal.
The sustain outweighs the little bit less damage you do in a trade and it makes you less reliant on getting an early vamp sceptre for sustain.

Even on things like renekton, nasus or other top laners, most of the time I run lifesteal over AD.

Edit:
Here's why I don't run AS glyphs.
Compare them to AS reds which still aren't good enough in trades to run over AD reds and you'll see they give very little attack speed.
They're not worth it over MR blues because they give you only a little extra DPS and no increase in trading power in lane.

Also, try to think about the alternative ways of getting the stats you have on your pages.
For example, the hybrid pen tank page would be more efficient with hpen reds and armour quints.
The AP page would be more efficient with another AP quint and magic pen reds.
The AD page would be bettter with armour pen reds and AD quints.

The efficiency thing is important I think because you're sacrificing stats that are there for the taking.

Sorry if this seems overly critical, the ideas behind your pages are good in general but they could be done better.
Also, sorry for the wall of text.










Spoiler: I made a page with armour pen reds and AD quints, then made one with armour pen quints, 3 armour pen reds and 6 AD reds to get roughly the same armour pen on each page. By running armour pen on the quints instead of marks you lose out on the equivalent of one AD red. Click for image


----------



## w1zardofozz

Thanks Guys







I appreciate it and I'll make a few changes here and there to better my rune pages


----------



## malzmidx

Anyone try season 4 on pbe?


----------



## burksdb

does anyone on here play late at night like past 130 am cst? No one i join up with is on at this time


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> does anyone on here play late at night like past 130 am cst? No one i join up with is on at this time


I generally play when im awake. which is usually random late hours and early morning, usually napping around later morning and afternoons though(im nocturnal lol). But then again I think my suggestion is fruitless because all i do is play match after match of Ranked Shyvana jungle sooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

sorry if i got your hopes up of playing with some OCN peeps. but hey maybe normals wounldn't kill me.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> does anyone on here play late at night like past 130 am cst? No one i join up with is on at this time


I just played a game with you last night (names tiddles in mumble, or andyadd in LoL)

except around 1:30 am since i had to be up around 7 the next morning.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Hey, I have a favor to ask for you better players out there.
> 
> Tell me If you see anything wrong with these rune pages,
> 
> AP:
> Reds- 4 Magic Pen, 5 AP
> Yellows- Straight Armor
> Blues- Hybrid 4 AP, 5 Magic Pen
> Quints- 2 AP, 1 Magic Pen
> 
> General AD:
> AD Reds
> Armor Yellows
> Attack Speed blues
> Armor Pen Quints
> 
> Tanky:
> Armor Reds
> Armor Yellows
> MR blues
> Hybrid Quints
> 
> I've been experimenting with a lot of combos and so far these ones are the ones I've had most success with. Any ideas for changes?


I haven't read any replies so I might just be repeating what people are saying.

AP:

Mpen reds, flat armor yellows, flat mr blues, and ap quints. The only time I would not use these runes on my ap is to switch flat mr blues for scaling ap blues if I feel my lane matchup is favorable and I'm playing an AP with high ratios.

AD carries

8 ad reds
1 crit chance red
flat armor yellows
flat mr blues
2 lifesteal quints
1 flat AD quint

I always run this on my ADCs....the crit chance red is really cheesy, but there's that 1/100 chance you crit and that at times can win the lane single handedly.

Any other AD: flat ad reds, flat ad quints, flat armor yellows, flat armor blues

All the other roles are a mashup, but I usually do

mpen reds, armor yellows, armor quints, and mr blues for support


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I just played a game with you last night (names tiddles in mumble, or andyadd in LoL)
> 
> except around 1:30 am since i had to be up around 7 the next morning.


oh i'm fully aware of who you are..

Like i could forget redheaded freak


----------



## zapery

Why hello there. Atm im diamond division 4 and i play top lane. Could i join pretty please.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> oh i'm fully aware of who you are..
> 
> Like i could forget redheaded freak


I have a PhD in redhead stalk... i mean study I have written my own thesis paper on the said subject.


----------



## TheOddOne

Hi Andy


----------



## patriotaki

hey







Im playing LoL a year now im 30level but when i play ranked.. my team rarely wins ... :/

Any tips on how should i get better on this game? Its not so easyanymore like it used to be at 20level xD


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> Hi Andy


Stahp


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Stahp


You stop


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Stahp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> You stop


Both of you,

PLEASE!


----------



## Alex132

Got into Silver 1 promos.

ONLY 1 DAY LEFT. WHY.


----------



## patriotaki

any tips that will help me getting better on this game?


----------



## Mike-IRL

I started today with something like 18 points in silver 1.
After a day of spamming Nasus as much as possible and winning lane every game I have 50 league points. (winning in terms of contributing to the game more than my opponent, not just farming Q stacks or something)

I don't think it'll happen at this stage but hopefully tomorrow I can make gold.









The 2nd picture is one of the losses, I teleported bot for a kill and won my lane pretty hard but their team just ran away with it.
They went blitz riven bot and basically destroyed our bot lane.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Both of you,
> 
> PLEASE!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing LoL a year now im 30level but when i play ranked.. my team rarely wins ... :/
> 
> Any tips on how should i get better on this game? Its not so easyanymore like it used to be at 20level xD


Watch the minimap
Buy and place wards
Check out pro player guides for champions you like
Learn to not die
Go check out Gbay99's youtube channel, he is a very effective teacher to learn about stuff in this game.
Learn to use the multi ping system. It has very good utility if you know how to use it right.
Watch the minmap(please, its very important)

Don't trust my advice for LoL, i'm terrible at this game. unless its about shyvana, then you can ask me stuff bout my Dragonborn.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Learn to not die


I think this is about the biggest thing to learn overall. Know when to push and its always ok to back off. It's not just about getting kills, but not dying as well and seems a lot of people have tunnel vision when they feel like everything's going great and next thing you know your over extended champs missing on the map and gank incoming.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> I think this is about the biggest thing to learn overall. Know when to push and its always ok to back off. It's not just about getting kills, but not dying as well and seems a lot of people have tunnel vision when they feel like everything's going great and next thing you know your over extended champs missing on the map and gank incoming.


This is the thing i focus on learning the most, but still being able to tank and disengage, and engage.

My death ratio is always very very low, especially compared to the people play with. I've inherently learned how to gauge how much threat there is when playing, watching the minimap so that I can stay out of a death situation. I call it a se3nse of danger and i think its something that everyone player needs to learn to be successful at this game.

Feeling how much threat and how long you can stay around and keep yourself out of a situation that would get you or your teammates killed is one of the most vital inherent skills that anyone can learn, imo.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/22973314#history
I have a very low death count compared to most players of my ELO range.

Even in victory and defeat situations.










































Every once in a while i goof up and feed a bit. but no where near as hard as my teammates do.


----------



## Alex132

I got into Silver 1, but I'm not even happy. THERE IS NO TIME LEFT D:


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Watch the minimap
> Buy and place wards
> Check out pro player guides for champions you like
> Learn to not die
> Go check out Gbay99's youtube channel, he is a very effective teacher to learn about stuff in this game.
> Learn to use the multi ping system. It has very good utility if you know how to use it right.
> Watch the minmap(please, its very important)
> 
> Don't trust my advice for LoL, i'm terrible at this game. unless its about shyvana, then you can ask me stuff bout my Dragonborn.


great thanks for the advice


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I got into Silver 1, but I'm not even happy. THERE IS NO TIME LEFT D:


I kinda know that feel...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My dumb ass got tribunal banned for 3 days for using vulgar language. So my ban is up 2013-11-11 22:15:04 PST.

I could have pushed up into 625~650+ shyvana matches and move up on the leaderboards, but NO, I CANT KEEP MY GOD DAMN BIG MOUTH SHUT.
What makes it all so much worse is i was going to play with people at PDXLan and i just so happened to get suspended that day,



So if anyone on the leaderboards goes on a Shyvana playing rampage i'll be knocked off the boards. I feel like such an idiot right now. I'll be able to put in 2 final matches if i'm lucky.
No time left, yeah im feeling that. and like the biggest idiot right now.(i'll still hold the world record for shyvana games, but i wanted to be higher on this seasons Shyvana leaderboards :< )

at least i have a smurf account and some Shy skins on it


----------



## Alex132

Silver 1, 20lp....

My MMR is weird.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Silver 1, 20lp....
> 
> My MMR is weird.


You're the lulu?
If so, that's because you duo'd


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Silver 1, 20lp....
> 
> My MMR is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the lulu?
> If so, that's because you duo'd
Click to expand...

It's been like this for ages tho lol...

I feel so bad denying that Sej from Gold D:


----------



## w1zardofozz

I'm saving for lifesteal quints on my AD page right now. Madre de Dios those things are expensive lol. Like I could buy 2 or 3 maybe 4 champs with that much IP. But hey if it works as well as you guys say then hey I guess it will be worth it







and again thanks


----------



## w1zardofozz

You know what I would like to see, an item other than triforce for summoners rift that utilizes the Phage. Its passive is super good for champs like Zed but the thing being, Zed doesn't generally scale well with triforce. There are a few other champs where I think that a new item with the phage is good but I can't think of them right off the top of my head lol.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It's been like this for ages tho lol...
> 
> I feel so bad denying that Sej from Gold D:


Their loss is your gain


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> You know what I would like to see, an item other than triforce for summoners rift that utilizes the Phage. Its passive is super good for champs like Zed but the thing being, Zed doesn't generally scale well with triforce. There are a few other champs where I think that a new item with the phage is good but I can't think of them right off the top of my head lol.


I think frozen mallet used to need the phage.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> I think frozen mallet used to need the phage.


Yes, mallet used to use phage+giants belt to build.

Mallet used to be one of shy's most power core item. Shyvana players used to rush phage for the RNG slow and the hp damage, it was a very strong intermediate option.

But now that its stats change and the build for mallet changed, mallet is so ineffective to build that most shy players either only got it late game situationally or completely abandoned the item alltogether.

I know that i've only started using it situationally over randuins and cutlass. Its just too hard to build into mallet CC anymore for shyvana players.
(most of my lol knowledge is centric to shyvana soooo sorry if its hard to relate too)


----------



## steelbom

So what's happening with the new bushes? Anyone got a link. I'm interested.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> So what's happening with the new bushes? Anyone got a link. I'm interested.


Top land has three bushes, red/blue bushes became smaller, banana brushes are either gone or made smaller I forgot

I wish I could give you the link but I'm at work ATM


----------



## Alex132

Silver 1, 64LP.... I don't think I can do this....

I have denied 6 people from Plat so far, this is hilarious. I AM THE GATE KEEPER TO PLAT. MUHAHAHA.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Silver 1, 64LP.... I don't think I can do this....
> 
> I have denied 6 people from Plat so far, this is hilarious. I AM THE GATE KEEPER TO PLAT. MUHAHAHA.


keep pushing man.

Your promo's to gold will be hell but if you can pull it off, that'd be amazing for ya.

i'm rooting for ya!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Silver 1, 64LP.... I don't think I can do this....
> 
> I have denied 6 people from Plat so far, this is hilarious. I AM THE GATE KEEPER TO PLAT. MUHAHAHA.


Isn't ranked over today for S3?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Isn't ranked over today for S3?


at 11:59 PM yes


----------



## vnaut

Ranked has been a cesspool these last two days oh god.

Plat is usually pretty chillin, not many ragers and damn sure no afkers. But the last two days, afkers, SO MANY ragers.

People really want diamond apparently.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Ranked has been a cesspool since the season 3 time frame was extended


fixed, the extention made ranked a living help @_)@


----------



## Alex132

Well, I didn't get Gold.

But I can get it in preseason, it was never about the rewards for me as my 3v3 team already got that :^)


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Watch the minimap
> Buy and place wards
> Check out pro player guides for champions you like
> Learn to not die
> Go check out Gbay99's youtube channel, he is a very effective teacher to learn about stuff in this game.
> Learn to use the multi ping system. It has very good utility if you know how to use it right.
> Watch the minmap(please, its very important)
> 
> Don't trust my advice for LoL, i'm terrible at this game. unless its about shyvana, then you can ask me stuff bout my Dragonborn.


Id say objectives are VERY important. Tower>dragon, CS>kills (depending on amount*), killing enemy carry>killing enemy support. Also dont chase... Unless you are Shyvana


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, I didn't get Gold.
> 
> But I can get it in preseason, it was never about the rewards for me as my 3v3 team already got that :^)


Go for gold next season. You can probably do it, especially if you're doing this well right now.

Thats what I plan on doing. I've completely revamped my build method and awaiting next seasons to start. Going to see if i can't stay on at 1st place on the Ranked Most played Shyvana Leaderboard. I probably will no one else has time to play 10~15 matches as Shyvana a day.

I'm hoping to hit 3.5k~4k shyvana games played before the end of season 4.

Just Me Shyvana Lolking score 1261 Games played as Shyvana 604 KDR 4.5/game 4.6/game 9.3/game

606 if i get lucky when i get off my suspesion :/


----------



## ehhwhat

my Summoner name is Ehhwhat, I play corki, tristana, vayne, as bot lane adc. I play J4, nasus, amumu, rammus, nautilus, and elise in the jungle. I play zyra, leona, sona. janna, nunu and fiddlesticks as support. Its rare that I get to play Top or Mid so I just don't really bother with those positions. I rarely play normals, I prefer ranked and I don't mind duo q'ing it's whatev.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, I didn't get Gold.
> 
> But I can get it in preseason, it was never about the rewards for me as my 3v3 team already got that :^)
> 
> 
> 
> Go for gold next season. You can probably do it, especially if you're doing this well right now.
> 
> Thats what I plan on doing. I've completely revamped my build method and awaiting next seasons to start. Going to see if i can't stay on at 1st place on the Ranked Most played Shyvana Leaderboard. I probably will no one else has time to play 10~15 matches as Shyvana a day.
> 
> I'm hoping to hit 3.5k~4k shyvana games played before the end of season 4.
> 
> Just Me Shyvana Lolking score 1261 Games played as Shyvana 604 KDR 4.5/game 4.6/game 9.3/game
> 
> 606 if i get lucky when i get off my suspesion :/
Click to expand...

Yeah if the people I am playing are ~1650-1710 "lolking" score, then I should be good for gold.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah if the people I am playing are ~1650-1710 "lolking" score, then I should be good for gold.


that's pretty good. Did you dodge a lot or something to keep your LP low like that?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah if the people I am playing are ~1650-1710 "lolking" score, then I should be good for gold.
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty good. Did you dodge a lot or something to keep your LP low like that?
Click to expand...

I've never dodged before, I just stopped playing ranked once I got into Silver V. Then started to play with a bunch of high plat friends (incl. team ranked) and then started to play ranked again.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've never dodged before, I just stopped playing ranked once I got into Silver V. Then started to play with a bunch of high plat friends (incl. team ranked) and then started to play ranked again.


that's weird. your MMR shouldnt be that high with no dodges.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yes, mallet used to use phage+giants belt to build.
> 
> Mallet used to be one of shy's most power core item. Shyvana players used to rush phage for the RNG slow and the hp damage, it was a very strong intermediate option.
> 
> But now that its stats change and the build for mallet changed, mallet is so ineffective to build that most shy players either only got it late game situationally or completely abandoned the item alltogether.
> 
> I know that i've only started using it situationally over randuins and cutlass. Its just too hard to build into mallet CC anymore for shyvana players.
> (most of my lol knowledge is centric to shyvana soooo sorry if its hard to relate too)


All this shy talk made me want to use her, only to find out i do not own her >_< must get IP


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> All this shy talk made me want to use her, only to find out i do not own her >_< must get IP


leave my Shyvana alone >_>


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've never dodged before, I just stopped playing ranked once I got into Silver V. Then started to play with a bunch of high plat friends (incl. team ranked) and then started to play ranked again.
> 
> 
> 
> that's weird. your MMR shouldnt be that high with no dodges.
Click to expand...

Winning like 24-27lp / game though lol.

edit- yea i played shy the other day, her clear time is so dumb.
I think I should just play AP shy top, her E scaling and goes-through-minions now is dumb.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Winning like 24-27lp / game though lol.
> 
> edit- yea i played shy the other day, her clear time is so dumb.
> I think I should just play AP shy top, her E scaling and goes-through-minions now is dumb.


AP shy isn't as powerful as building Q W magic damage Shy. Bloodthrister Mallet maw of malmortius Atmas. If you want to play Magic damage Shyvana you build AD+Resist items.

her W scales on AD, and she needs tankyness so giving her AD+resist items gives her the most magic damage.

If you want to run Magic Damage shyvana, her W gives out the most damage over her E with is a CD poke with little damage, and her ultimate isn't that high in magic damage. but in ulti form she leaves massive trails that teams have to walk over plus burn out's AoE range. Also When I play Magic damage focused Shyvana, im running her midlane.

Here ya go, MD Shvyana.(MD=Magic Damage)


----------



## Alex132

Loving the skin, wards, icons and border trim <3


----------



## ehhwhat

http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=32266-ahtembraz-shyvana-build-guide good shyv guide.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehhwhat*
> 
> http://www.solomid.net/guides.php?g=32266-ahtembraz-shyvana-build-guide good shyv guide.


Shy not shyv.

Also that guide is pretty good but it the runes and masteries make her reliant on a teamplayers thats capable of playing around her. Its great for higher ELO games but in lower elo, it'd be a bit of a burden. Although it'd make a better counter ganking, woudl be able to tank more for your laner.


----------



## ehhwhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Shy not shyv.
> 
> Also that guide is pretty good but it the runes and masteries make her reliant on a teamplayers thats capable of playing around her. Its great for higher ELO games but in lower elo, it'd be a bit of a burden. Although it'd make a better counter ganking, woudl be able to tank more for your laner.


you forgot to fill out the membership page to this forum. your summoner name and ocn name aren't on the list.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehhwhat*
> 
> you forgot to fill out the membership page to this forum. your summoner name and ocn name aren't on the list.


?

oh

What's your OCN username? FranBunnyFFXIIWhat's your summoner name on League of Legends? Just Me Shyvana


----------



## incog

surprising so many people play LoL when the rigs you see on this site are overkill^8 for the game. ^^


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> surprising so many people play LoL when the rigs you see on this site are overkill^8 for the game. ^^


I play some games other than lol that use a lot of gpu/cpu power.


----------



## ehhwhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ?
> 
> oh
> 
> What's your OCN username? FranBunnyFFXIIWhat's your summoner name on League of Legends? Just Me Shyvana


ehhwhat is my smurf and mightee hero is main


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Loving the skin, wards, icons and border trim <3


Gratzy


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

They need to put ranked back up, normals are too full of trolls and jerks.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Top land has three bushes, red/blue bushes became smaller, banana brushes are either gone or made smaller I forgot
> 
> I wish I could give you the link but I'm at work ATM


Thanks!

Does anyone else have the link?

What is a banana brush? xD


----------



## ehhwhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Does anyone else have the link?
> 
> What is a banana brush? xD


http://www.team-dignitas.org/articles/blogs/League-of-Legends/3609/League-of-Legends-An-extended-beginners-guide-to-warding/ this has pretty pics and explains the bushes and some beginning strats.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yes, mallet used to use phage+giants belt to build.
> 
> Mallet used to be one of shy's most power core item. Shyvana players used to rush phage for the RNG slow and the hp damage, it was a very strong intermediate option.
> 
> But now that its stats change and the build for mallet changed, mallet is so ineffective to build that most shy players either only got it late game situationally or completely abandoned the item alltogether.
> 
> I know that i've only started using it situationally over randuins and cutlass. Its just too hard to build into mallet CC anymore for shyvana players.
> (most of my lol knowledge is centric to shyvana soooo sorry if its hard to relate too)


Good point but the frozen mallet is a good defense item for zed especially now that they reworked the passive on the phage, The new phage also makes the Triforce a MUCH more powerful item in my opinion. Its so great on people like jax and Irelea, champs that rely on move speed for the most part. But its still really freaking powerful on Jayce. He is one of my favorite top lanes







.

Honestly I prefer the new phage over the old one.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Good point but the frozen mallet is a good defense item for zed especially now that they reworked the passive on the phage, The new phage also makes the Triforce a MUCH more powerful item in my opinion. Its so great on people like jax and Irelea, champs that rely on move speed for the most part. But its still really freaking powerful on Jayce. He is one of my favorite top lanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Honestly I prefer the new phage over the old one.


Okay I worded a lot of that wrong, been a long day in the wonderful world of the Wizard of Oz. lol but I think I still got my opinion across


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Good point but the frozen mallet is a good defense item for zed especially now that they reworked the passive on the phage, The new phage also makes the Triforce a MUCH more powerful item in my opinion. Its so great on people like jax and Irelea, champs that rely on move speed for the most part. But its still really freaking powerful on Jayce. He is one of my favorite top lanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Honestly I prefer the new phage over the old one.


I prefer old phage because of Shyvana's old build core.

The new phage can still be bought as an intermediate item for shyvana, but you have to use it inconjunction with Randuins and Bortk, and if you can get it Mallet for a "you are never getting away from me" build.

But that build is situational, and i've only used it every once in a while.
However the new phage is great in SunFire Trifroce rush on shyvana wich is an anti tower build, which for shyvana is a highly powerful build, especially because shyvana players are using anceint golum. This lets shyvana capitalize on CDR, Sheen Proc and W+sunfire pushing, as well as you can build into Frozen heart from there and be an Anti ADC AntiTower monster. Yes Fronzen heart. dispite its mana gold loss, its an overpowered item on shyvana because its so heavy Anti AD, and gives her strong CDR that stacks with ancient golum. Most people like to say heart isn't worth it on shyvana, but once you get to see its PVE power, its an item that constantly comes up into consideration. and people say "what is that a bronze build" i was actually suggested it back in the start of season 3 by a plat player. I dunno if they were being absent minded but heart was a very pleasent discovery. Combinded with new phage-->triforce shyvana can be a super strong anti ADC, and an unstoppable tower shredder.

I've won many games thanks to frozen heart.

edit: I swear to god, every freaking time, EVERY TIME i get into promo matches, i get the rudest, nasties, most toxic possible players in Que. Its absolutely absurd. I shouldnt have to dodge 3~4 matches in a day to avoid this crap.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehhwhat*
> 
> http://www.team-dignitas.org/articles/blogs/League-of-Legends/3609/League-of-Legends-An-extended-beginners-guide-to-warding/ this has pretty pics and explains the bushes and some beginning strats.


Thanks ^^


----------



## patriotaki

anyone want to play ranked right now ? i am bronze ;/ i need win


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

2250+ games as Shyvana, looks like i should hit 3K well before the end of season 4, should be able to push into 3.5k maybe.

Imma focus on going for gold. and staying there without ELO decay.

that is ofc if shyvana doesn't become a highly contested ban/pick










This

This is too much fun.


----------



## Ali67219

More kills than their entire team combined and equal assists as their entire team....hi


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> 
> 
> More kills than their entire team combined and equal assists as their entire team....hi


Even more farm than your own adc.

lol


----------



## Ali67219

aaand again...


----------



## Ali67219

not as good but still


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> 
> 
> not as good but still


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> 
> 
> not as good but still


how do you stand normals? I played a few normals when ranked down and it was just awful.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Lol this is what happens when you get known around the office at riot XD



Just Me Shyvana joined the room.
420 IDGAF: GG Jessica Jung
Just Me Shyvana: Hello!
RiotOpti: hi there
Just Me Shyvana: Hello opti ^.^!
420 IDGAF: Hello Pax Prime player with 3k+ shyvanna games!
RiotOpti: all right
Just Me Shyvana: 2.2k ^_^;
RiotOpti: just because shyv is fotm
RiotOpti:








Just Me Shyvana: 2270 to be exact.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> how do you stand normals? I played a few normals when ranked down and it was just awful.


I usually take big dosage of medicine so I won't feel the pain in normals.


----------



## Alex132

normals are fun though... you dont have to play serious and people have fun? I guess it helps my normal MMR is high?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> normals are fun though... you dont have to play serious and people have fun? I guess it helps my normal MMR is high?


The only normals i really enjoy playing with are when i play with Rioters. because then people aren't jerks to each other.

But most people just dont give 2 flips of a coin about normals so they just goof off. I dont even try new champions in Normals anymore. I play them in bots till i can smash the bots then i pull them into ranked. I don't play normals unless ranked is down or Opti invites me to play with them.


----------



## patriotaki

Why they dont ban people who destroy the ranked games??

I joined one yesterday and there were 4 mid-lane champions ability ... and i thought *** i will get a tank champion maybe theres a chance to win..but ofcoutse not.. We didnt win.. i lost my promotion -.-


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Why they dont ban people who destroy the ranked games??
> 
> I joined one yesterday and there were 4 mid-lane champions ability ... and i thought *** i will get a tank champion maybe theres a chance to win..but ofcoutse not.. We didnt win.. i lost my promotion -.-


because they dont catch everyone who does.



This

This really iss to much fun. ADC ahri just ults and stands off to the side and shreds down enemy champs like butter. AA reliant ADC. Team just has to make sure she doesnt get jumped on and she just wrecks them.
Enemy ADC's cant 1v1 her because of her charm Triforce. enemy teams have a hard time locking her down thanks to R. 6 triforce procs+ stun+Q true damage extra poke.

I'm loving this, so much fun.


----------



## Zakharov

Playing Blind Pick Normals are always a fun time, especially when your teammates decide to do some random stuff just for the sake of it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Playing Blind Pick Normals are always a fun time, especially when your teammates decide to do some random stuff just for the sake of it.


Like this: 

hint: LB support v Riven/J4 kill lane bot lol


----------



## Narokuu

She is! and speaks Fluent French. im going to melt while in skype with her!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> She is! and speaks Fluent French. im going to melt while in skype with her!


Oh boy...

Redhead French speaking lady? Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## andyroo89

Oh man I will be at work at the time, and I am so mad now.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Yet another case of Frozen heart winning me a match and once again im the only competent player on either team










I'm bout ready to have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yet another case of Frozen heart winning me a match and once again im the only competent player on either team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bout ready to have a nervous breakdown.


That sunfire Riven T__T


----------



## Alex132

Any riven that start's cloth, shield, etc. makes me so sad.

Either go HAM or go HOME!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Heart is such a strong item agaisnt AD heavy teams on shy. Cutlass Randuins They just couldn't keep me down, and get me off them. Cutlass talon and make it so ez could kite him, then ulti ontop of trist and use RO and pick up a double. roll into the nexus towers and tank them with 4 second CD on twin bite and just rip down towers.

but tbh, their lee was a complete idiot , sooo.

I'm going to hate when shyvana gets nerfed next season


----------



## YounGMessiah

I found my jungle for ranked games :O nasus 

I have been playing league for years and never tried him till the other day and I believe once (1.5 yrs ago) before his rework. Naturally im good with him


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I just started a ranked game. XD










Well now.

I need to get my MMR up and keep playing I really want to go Gold. I'd make Shyvana so proud.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I need to get my MMR up and keep playing I really want to go Gold. I'd make Shyvana so proud.


I'd actually like lower MMR so I can win my promos for Gold without facing damn plats.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd actually like lower MMR so I can win my promos for Gold without facing damn plats.


i dont care about LP

I care about learning the game.

my MMR is rather high for my league, im glad because i'll have to be better and prove myself through more skill and focus, so that when i get into gold i'll just jump leagues.

thats why im getting so much LP for my wins and loosing very little for my losses, because my MMR is so high compared to my league ranking.


----------



## patriotaki

can anyone play right now? nordic east servers?


----------



## Kasp1js

Nope, says in que with over 20000.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

The signature of a truely good jungler



That positive kdr, them assists. more asists than the support XD


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd actually like lower MMR so I can win my promos for Gold without facing damn plats.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont care about LP
> 
> I care about learning the game.
> 
> my MMR is rather high for my league, im glad because i'll have to be better and prove myself through more skill and focus, so that when i get into gold i'll just jump leagues.
> 
> thats why im getting so much LP for my wins and loosing very little for my losses, because my MMR is so high compared to my league ranking.
Click to expand...

Who are you playing against in your games, what rank are you?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Who are you playing against in your games, what rank are you?


High silvers Golds mixed.

I'm now silver 2, but this was happening when i was silver 4, and I started duoing with a gold 4 and when we duo im the only silver on the map, and im outperforming enemy junglers and still teamfighting very effectively.

Also this happened.


I'm starting to skyrocket in rating again like i did when i was bronze and figured out how to bronze stomp.

I'm geting 22~25 LP per win, and losing only like 15~17. I played with my gold duo and we lost 3 matches in a row but i lost only like 21LP total, and one win put me right back where I was.

And I'm absolutely destroying enemy junglers at this point and making very strong counter plays and ganks that are snowballing my teammates.
I'm hoping im actually learning, and this isn't a fluke like 2 weeks ago.

I'm looking very hard at my games wins or losses and thinking what I could have done better, trying to recognize my own mistakes to use them agaisnt others. I'm really trying to push myself to be worthy of a gold league rating, and stay there.

Like last game i stomped a gold league jungler like it was nothing.


----------



## Alex132

Gold league is nothing really. Heck, I have beaten Diamond 1 70lp mids before. And I suck at mid... I beat them 4:0 in lane with vlad xD
But then again, I'm sure that was just a once-off thing. Or he was on tilt or something.

It's all about who you can carry really... and I am just gonna wait for next season placements to go for plat.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Gold league is nothing really.


-Rolls eyes- You are really good at being a killjoy.
_EDIT: Fluke I mean this post with the best of intentions, if it sounds rude please forgive me. But please understand where I'm coming from._

Gold league is the above average and competent players.
Bronze and Silver is the vast majory of all ranked players. Bronze through silver is more players than all other tiers combinded.

I think its something like 66% of all players are silver or below.

You may think its nothing, but in a competative relm considering LoL, its Gold+ that matter, Silver and below are just the fillers and the people with lesser mechanics. reign of gaming has forums for only gold and above.

I hate how you marginalize things.

And as a person with neural and muscle problems progressing beyond bronze meant more to me than you'll ever understand. I've been wanting for so long to overcome these problems and show the world its not going to hold me back. If i can pick up the skills and go Gold. you really couldnt know how much that'd mean to me. I literally cried tears of joy when i broke out of bronze because I thought i'd never be able to do it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






This, this is something I never believed I'd see.

Now that i see this ELO climb, im doubting myself but if the mathematics are correct, then I should rise into gold.

When I was a top tier mmorpg player i knew i belong there i knew that my theorycrafting and battle methodology was among the best of the PVE side, but this. I doubt myself at this, because its PVP based, something I was never good at.

When people first found out i held the shyvana game record, people were disappointed. "why are you still bronze" It was really a feeling of embarrassment. Now that I'm silver and i broke the 2K mark people still wonder why I'm silver. I want nothing more than to stand in gold and show the world that Shyvana and I stand a cut above the rest, even with all the challenges I face. The suffering and pain that people couldn't begin to understand, the emotional and problems that I never was helped with. To dealt with the inner turmoil and disadvantages but still find the strength and skill to rise a cut above the rest, to overcome the burdens of the past.

For me this progression is something you could never possibly understand.
You may see it as nothing, but I see at as achieving the impossible against all odds that are against me.


----------



## Zakharov

Nice post, FranBunnyFFXII. Hope you get to gold, I know you can make it!

Regarding Shyvana, I see you build Blade of the Ruined King/Cutlass on her as her main damage item. Have you tried using Hydra/Tiamat instead? I personally had a lot more success with it and I have a few others who seem to agree that it's a pretty ridiculous item on her at the moment.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Nice post, FranBunnyFFXII. Hope you get to gold, I know you can make it!
> 
> Regarding Shyvana, I see you build Blade of the Ruined King/Cutlass on her as her main damage item. Have you tried using Hydra/Tiamat instead? I personally had a lot more success with it and I have a few others who seem to agree that it's a pretty ridiculous item on her at the moment.


Cutlass isn't ment directly for damage, its ment for lifesteal and CC, as well as Blade for HP shred. Its not ment to be a staight AD item.
And no I don't really consider hydra much unless i see it as a necessary thing. I have built it before to carry games. Infact i won a match one time with hydra frozen heart and randiuns.
Ancient Golum and Cutlass are usually my first items, and i get sorc boots for mpen because shyvana deals a lot of magic damage. Shyvana has a lot of innate damage as it is, and she needs armor and HP to be able to tank. The item i really lean for as an AD augment item is hexedrinker(maw), but i usually only build it inresponce to a feed AP carry or vs an AP heavy team.

I need to have that gank CC, and i need to keep Blade open for an option for snowball or anti HP. If i see an HP heavy team, like say chogath+volibear or some high HP tanks or something like that, I build into ruined king as quickly as i can after getting randiuns,
Sometimes I will go for frozen mallet but without armor it's not always a choice i will build.

One of my favored damage items though is Black Clever, because armor shred and damage and HP and cooldown reduction, all things that shyvana can put to use.
But i rarely build it because i feel i need to be tankier, because my teams generally need a heavy tank, and i spend a lot of time trying to sheild my teammates from damage.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> For those enjoying the Karen interview, sadly due to a Google+ integration Error, the video got deleted........ THANKS GOOGLE
> 
> here it is again, if you all could go and just glance at it, its appreciated. i had 2500 views before it went down.... i also lost the one with Owen,
> who is twisted fate. thanks everyone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfZ8V6rwvp0


Karent strassman









i was listening to the interview while playing league.


----------



## Narokuu

silly andy. you are going to trip over your tongue one of these days


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> silly andy. you are going to trip over your tongue one of these days


Molly quinn made me trip over my tongue.


----------



## Zakharov

Thanks for the response, FranBunnyFFXII. You some interesting item choices that I didn't think of before. Let me know if you ever wanna duo queue in ranked, I can try to help you out if need be.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Molly quinn made me trip over my tongue.


i just googled her.. and tripped over mine as well... her eyes are to die for


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i just googled her.. and tripped over mine as well... her eyes are to die for


If I ever see her at comic con im gonna run up to her and sweep her off her feet.


----------



## crizthakidd

hey guys add me gold almost plat. crizthakidd main adc

was really disappointed that i did not make plat but gold 2 for my first season of my first Moba is pretty good


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Playing with Rioters, not an unusual thing for me.









Also

having fun with ADC Ahri.

ADC Ahri is my favorite ADC right now and I've finally got my optimal runeset and masteries figured out.



Start off build Path

Boots 4 Pots
Berzerkers Greives.
Vamp Cepter
Phage
Sheen
Trinity Force.
Infinity Edge

After that phantom dancer or Static Shiv, or possibly Last whisper then trailed by Aspd.
I prefer phantom dancer myself.

Ahri as a Marksman relies on her Auto attacks more than other ADCs.

User her Ultimate to position in fights and time dashes correctly to get the full triforce proc.
Duel and fight in bot lane with Charm(E) and Orb(Q) and use spirit rush on top of and dash out the target for best kill power.
Ahri is weak early until trifroce and is vunerable to poke. Sona or Nami are her best supports.

<3 ADC ahri

Note: I am awful at League of Legends.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I'm thinking about making an only use me Vayne account, who thinks that would be a good idea? She is my favorite ADC and I'm really good with her so hey,why not


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The signature of a truely good jungler
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> That positive kdr, them assists. more asists than the support XD


Careful, don't want to pull a muscle patting yourself on the back there


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

man just loving ADC ahri right now Loving her, she got buffed with the new patch, she's fairly strong.



insanely fun.

Im obsessing.

the trolling is getting to be really bad but im loving it.


----------



## Zackcy

Man, S4 jungle Shyvana is so broken.

I love outleveling all my solos, have sunfire randuins and Spirit Visage and gold left over for Triforce.

So easy to get fed when you can insta clear camps and be everywhere.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Man, S4 jungle Shyvana is so broken.
> 
> I love outleveling all my solos, have sunfire randuins and Spirit Visage and gold left over for Triforce.
> 
> So easy to get fed when you can insta clear camps and be everywhere.


thats....not how you jungle shy.

go for anceint golum first, and if you're feeling damage go with sorc boots, or if you're feeling tank go with tabi. triforce...is not a shyvana item unless you're team comp is seige heavy(IE lots of seige champs Caitlyn, Ziggs)

Elise is really quick too.










Nvm, shyvana's broken.


----------



## Fortunex

Should use the "damage dealt to champions" graph, the damage dealt one includes damage to minions and such.

And how is Triforce not a Shyv item? She can spam her skills really often and it helps a lot with pushing towers and adds a lot more damage to your Q.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Should use the "damage dealt to champions" graph,.


Wrong.

Damage dealt to champions doesnt mean who carries and who wins. Infact Damage dealt doesnt mean that at all.

People who splitpush and return to teams at the right time, people who take objectives, people who make the right plays, supports who help their teams correctly and ward at critical points,

Thats the carry aspect, its not about "damage delt to champions" its far deeper than that. What the graph is showing is the absurdly high CS of a farm jungler, and their insane damage output overall versus every one else. Esepcially since i was split pushing and taking towers as quick as i could.

KDR means nothing on anyone but an APC and ADC. Dealt to champions doesn't mean anything when you're talking about raw output over the course of the entire game. Its not about who deals more damage to champions at this instance, this is about a far deeper expectation of game play, things far greater than just killing champions.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> thats....not how you jungle shy.
> 
> go for anceint golum first, and if you're feeling damage go with sorc boots, or if you're feeling tank go with tabi. triforce...is not a shyvana item unless you're team comp is seige heavy(IE lots of seige champs Caitlyn, Ziggs)
> 
> Elise is really quick too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nvm, shyvana's broken.


No way. I'd do Zack's build if I was ahead. Sunfire/Tri is insane.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> No way. I'd do Zack's build if I was ahead. Sunfire/Tri is insane.


Randu Maw combo, powerful and tanky as hell.

Shyvana needs hybrid damage + resistance items. She trhives on it.

her QW is so powerful with Maw, and cutlass. Lets her chase with randu and cutlass, gives her tankyness with randu and Maw, Sorcboots for that extra bit of pen.


----------



## Alex132

Most dia1/challenger Shy tops are building Sunfire. And then more tank/tri depending on the game.

Also S4 right now, UBER unbalanced. It's a joke.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Damage dealt to champions doesnt mean who carries and who wins. Infact Damage dealt doesnt mean that at all.
> 
> People who splitpush and return to teams at the right time, people who take objectives, people who make the right plays, supports who help their teams correctly and ward at critical points,
> 
> Thats the carry aspect, its not about "damage delt to champions" its far deeper than that. What the graph is showing is the absurdly high CS of a farm jungler, and their insane damage output overall versus every one else. Esepcially since i was split pushing and taking towers as quick as i could.
> 
> KDR means nothing on anyone but an APC and ADC. Dealt to champions doesn't mean anything when you're talking about raw output over the course of the entire game. Its not about who deals more damage to champions at this instance, this is about a far deeper expectation of game play, things far greater than just killing champions.


I never said anything about any of that. I didn't even mention the word carry. Where did all that come from? lol.

Your total damage dealt, as a jungler, should always be very high, because you're killing minions from full HP instead of last hitting for the first 10+ minutes of the game. Total damage dealt is a rather useless metric when you already have a CS and tower kill graph to measure split pushing. So either using those to show split pushing or damage dealt to champions to measure your contribution to teamfights/ganks (seeing as there is no metric for initiates or anything like that) seems like the more useful graph if you're trying to quantify how much you do in a game.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Been playing some ranks and Ive been advancing quick, at this rate ill be Silver III or II soon.


----------



## waylo88




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

9/1 legendary.

Died only once after my first kill.

Ultied into a baron fight 2v3 and managed to shove off an udyr and kill sona, and do enough damage to everyone else before flashing out. we didnt get baron but we sure did run it offa them.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 9/1 legendary.
> 
> Died only once after my first kill.
> 
> Ultied into a baron fight 2v3 and managed to shove off an udyr and kill sona, and do enough damage to everyone else before flashing out. we didnt get baron but we sure did run it offa them.


Are you on promo to S2 or S1?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Are you on promo to S2 or S1?


S4--> S3

I won that series btw.

I went on tilt last week and ruined everything. I got myself so nervous and stuff during my ELO climb that I ended up messing everything up. Now im getting off this tilt and playing better again.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I jungle Shyvana main(obvs), and while im so familiar witht he champion i dont have to really think but just feel how She moves and takes damage and i can tank without any mental effort. My grip of my dragonlady is well tuned and I've begun to notice a seriously prevalent pattern in EVERYONE ELSE on the maps.

Reguardless if side, enemy or my team. I've noticed something rather off.

Deaths. My death counts are FAR below my peers. I'm Silver 3 at the moment and obviously im not the greatest at this game, but this anomily is strange. My death count is usually no more than 2 or 3 by the time the game can be desided by a team fight. I only end up dying a lot when I have to 5v1 tank an enemy team for my failure of a team and simply they dont have enough damage to roll with their tank.

I'm not sure I understand this. Now i'm not exactly sure its my familarity with Shyvana, because even when i play my ADC Ahri, My death ratios are low as well.

My last ADC Ahri game was 9/5/15, prevoius that, 9/1/9, both victories, then i did have a bad ADC Ahri game with 3/7/8, but in with the trend, my previous ADC ahri game was 8/3/11.

So whats the difference between my jungles and ADC Ahri vs Others? Enemy AND allies deaths are usually around 1 to 1. they jump for kills that get them killed, in fact i see so many deaths that sometimes my allies death counts will make up for my lack off deaths.

The most important thing that i really took away from asking high ELO players and youtube "guide" videos was "Dont die"
In my current match history as of this post, I have 3 games with 5 deaths or more. following that is a 4 deaths game, thent he rest are 1 2 or 3.

Infact I can actually use some "dance" and negate movements in game, as well as predict how much damage i will take innately that I can pull off some AMAZING kills, guards, and escapes. most of my alies deaths are when they are outside of my guard, and my ability to keep them safe.

So my question and

TL;DR, why is my death count so much lower and sense of danger so much better than my team mates?


----------



## Ali67219

Honestly, Shyvana is a very very strong jungler right now. Jungers who can clear jungle fast are at the top atm, such as shyvana, sejuani, mundo, and riven. Although some of those don't have much gank potential, they farm up and can possibly keep up with solo lanes. In my opinion, the top are sejuani and then shyvana, because of the cc factory from sejuani and the massive dmg 1v1 from shyvana.


----------



## Fortunex

Yeah, the new jungle changes seem like a big nerf to anyone with a slow clear time or not much sustain. I think Elise is one of the few very gank-heavy/early aggression junglers that hasn't been affected much by the patch. For a lot of other ones who didn't have the best jungling but made up for it with awesome ganks (Eve, Shaco, Panth, Rammus) this patch is a pretty big blow I feel.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Honestly, Shyvana is a very very strong jungler right now. Jungers who can clear jungle fast are at the top atm, such as shyvana, sejuani, mundo, and riven. Although some of those don't have much gank potential, they farm up and can possibly keep up with solo lanes. In my opinion, the top are sejuani and then shyvana, because of the cc factory from sejuani and the massive dmg 1v1 from shyvana.


This was long before shyvana was ever considered strong.

Refer people need to understand the instance of time =_=
people are so short sighted.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I jungle Shyvana main(obvs), and while im so familiar witht he champion i dont have to really think but just feel how She moves and takes damage and i can tank without any mental effort. My grip of my dragonlady is well tuned and I've begun to notice a seriously prevalent pattern in EVERYONE ELSE on the maps.
> 
> Reguardless if side, enemy or my team. I've noticed something rather off.
> 
> Deaths. My death counts are FAR below my peers. I'm Silver 3 at the moment and obviously im not the greatest at this game, but this anomily is strange. My death count is usually no more than 2 or 3 by the time the game can be desided by a team fight. I only end up dying a lot when I have to 5v1 tank an enemy team for my failure of a team and simply they dont have enough damage to roll with their tank.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand this. Now i'm not exactly sure its my familarity with Shyvana, because even when i play my ADC Ahri, My death ratios are low as well.
> 
> My last ADC Ahri game was 9/5/15, prevoius that, 9/1/9, both victories, then i did have a bad ADC Ahri game with 3/7/8, but in with the trend, my previous ADC ahri game was 8/3/11.
> 
> So whats the difference between my jungles and ADC Ahri vs Others? Enemy AND allies deaths are usually around 1 to 1. they jump for kills that get them killed, in fact i see so many deaths that sometimes my allies death counts will make up for my lack off deaths.
> 
> The most important thing that i really took away from asking high ELO players and youtube "guide" videos was "Dont die"
> In my current match history as of this post, I have 3 games with 5 deaths or more. following that is a 4 deaths game, thent he rest are 1 2 or 3.
> 
> Infact I can actually use some "dance" and negate movements in game, as well as predict how much damage i will take innately that I can pull off some AMAZING kills, guards, and escapes. most of my alies deaths are when they are outside of my guard, and my ability to keep them safe.
> 
> So my question and
> 
> TL;DR, why is my death count so much lower and sense of danger so much better than my team mates?


This is what we diamond players call "thinking". People who think about what they are doing that will get them the most out of a situation and not short sightedly diving 2 turrets for a 10HP mundo you will never catch.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> This is what we diamond players call "thinking". People who think about what they are doing that will get them the most out of a situation and not short sightedly diving 2 turrets for a 10HP mundo you will never catch.


You think this skill might be key to me ever rising out of silver and into gold?

My death ratios are staying very low even though im rising. I'n my last 10 games as of my match history, only one game is above 3 deaths, and thats a 1/5 shyvana game loss, and that was a normals just goofing around with my plat friends. all my ranked games in my match history are 3 deaths or less.

And

Another ADC Ahri win. was forced mid because jerk sivir didn't like my ADC pick and locked in another ADC so i had to mid. went AD anyways and tore up towers..

2nd death was because i was being a cocky show off at the end of the game and annie came and flash stun killed me. XD


----------



## sugarhell

KD means nothing in general.

You should give priority to:

Control your lane
Farm properly
Always ward
Map awareness
Learn the match-ups
Learn all the roles in the game
Fast decisions

In general to get passed through silver /gold means to hard carry the games.Just an advice

(shyvana with the new patch is godlike. Either as a top or jungle.)


----------



## itzkin

To get into diamond and platinum I recommend all players to first focus on the basics. General game knowledge will go a long way on your climb in solo queue. Knowing how to last hit, important timers, and routes of each jungler will greatly help you in the early phases of games and may snowball to late game. Many people often forget about these basic and fundamental knowledge of the game but that is why the are stuck at lower tiers.

After getting to know the basic, start finding your champions that match your style of play. For example if you're aggressive you might play a proxy singed rather than a normal laning singed. I recommend you find atleast 2 champs for each role 2 top, 2 jungle, 2 mid, 2 supports, and 2 adcs. Why do I recommend 2? Well if you only play singed and they ban singed than......... what good are you top with no other heroes? For these champions you want to pick up start to learn and know EVERYTHING about them. Cast range, auto attack animation, matchups, when you can dive or when you need to retreat. For example my singed I know exactly when I can dive them with 250 HP and know that I'll win a trade and when I will never win and should fall back.

Mechanics is also a major part of the game along side general knowledge. I would say a good deal of laning will revolve on just last hitting minions and knowing when to trade with your lane opponents. Mechanics really comes into play when you are trying to get kills and stay alive in skirmishes or team fights.

In my opinion this is what I see in games when I smurf on lower accounts.
Bronze / Silver = (General game knowledge, 1 or 2 champions you can spam, and okay mechanics, bad at last hitting, often forgetting basics of the game, little to no team fighting skills and little to no strategic plays)
Gold = (Good knowledge of game, 3-5 champions, and okay mechanics, last hit better than silvers, general knowledge of team fighting and strategy)
Plat = (Great knowledge of game, 8+ champion, great mechanics, last hit well, good knowledge of team fighting and strategies)
Diamond = (Vast knowledge of game, 10+ champion pools, excellent mechanics, last hit good, and very knowledgeable on many champions which help in team fight and strategy)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Can not get over how fun this is.










Popstar included.


----------



## andyroo89

Brace yourselves, Snowdown showdown is coming

Next purchase.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Brace yourselves, Snowdown showdown is coming
> 
> Next purchase.


Nice, i will be getting SnowMerDonger.

Also another pentakill today http://youtu.be/drRCKJqPHSM Playing Arams with my viewers. was fun =D


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Nice, i will be getting SnowMerDonger.
> 
> Also another pentakill today http://youtu.be/drRCKJqPHSM Playing Arams with my viewers. was fun =D


With Ori too, ori is a really cool champion that i like a lot, but i'd never play myself. She's like riven. I really like and admire riven, and i even have riven's bunny skin, but i dont think ill ever play her again.

The real reason i got the bunny skin is because it was...bunnygirl.. and my ign used to be franbunnyffxii in lol before i switched it so... bunnygirls on top? XD

Also i got the popstar ahri 4K wallpaper finished
http://franbunnyffxii.deviantart.com/art/Ahri-Popstar-4K-Wallpaper-415997485

oh i realized that the popstar Ahri results was

512 wins 512 losses.

1024

1gb

haha

i need to go to bed


----------



## Alex132

I still think that mechanically, high silver = gold = most plats = most low diamonds.
I have only been really impressed by mechanics when playing with Diamond 1's with like 50+ lp.
I am not doubting that mechanics of plat 3's are good, but not all plat 3 mechanics are amazing and can win them the game purely on that.

just my 2c.

Oh and my tip for getting through silver: learn what to do with a lead and when to take objectives and ignore chasing that 300hp shen for 1 minute.


----------



## badtrip

I want that ahri skin so bad


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I still think that mechanically, high silver = gold = most plats = most low diamonds.
> I have only been really impressed by mechanics when playing with Diamond 1's with like 50+ lp.
> I am not doubting that mechanics of plat 3's are good, but not all plat 3 mechanics are amazing and can win them the game purely on that.
> 
> just my 2c.
> 
> Oh and my tip for getting through silver: learn what to do with a lead and when to take objectives and ignore chasing that 300hp shen for 1 minute.


Ranked Summoners rift is the only thing that matters.
Also why do you talk like you're some challenger teir player? you're a mear 2 divisions higher than I am pal. You need one more win to hit gold, and even then your MMR isn't all that much higher than mine.

I hate you talk like your some sort of LCS player and like you're miles better than i am, but you're not more than 200 points above me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtrip*
> 
> I want that ahri skin so bad


ITS SO ADORABLE <3

The dances are kinda funny and cute.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ranked Summoners rift is the only thing that matters.
> Also why do you talk like you're some challenger teir player? you're a mear 2 divisions higher than I am pal. You need one more win to hit gold, and even then your MMR isn't all that much higher than mine.
> 
> I hate you talk like your some sort of LCS player and like you're miles better than i am, but you're not more than 200 points above me.


I never said I was good myself, it is just what I observed.
I never said it was right, I just said it is what I observed.
I never said it was the law, I just said it is what I observed.

Also MMR =/= LKS or that GG MRR thing, otherwise my MMR would be Gold V 0LP or Silver 1 100LP.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I never said I was good myself, it is just what I observed.
> I never said it was right, I just said it is what I observed.
> I never said it was the law, I just said it is what I observed.
> 
> Also MMR =/= LKS or that GG MRR thing, otherwise my MMR would be Gold V 0LP or Silver 1 100LP.


Quote:


> you talk like youre some sort of LCS player


I doubt that you've actually observed any of that, and you're just regurgitating what high elo players say.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I never said I was good myself, it is just what I observed.
> I never said it was right, I just said it is what I observed.
> I never said it was the law, I just said it is what I observed.
> 
> Also MMR =/= LKS or that GG MRR thing, otherwise my MMR would be Gold V 0LP or Silver 1 100LP.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you talk like youre some sort of LCS player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that you've actually observed any of that, and you're just regurgitating what high elo players say.
Click to expand...

Thanks for believing in me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thanks for believing in me.


Sorry, its just you talk a seriously big game and ego, and its hard to place with you, because it seems you're some diamond 1, or challenger.

Also Win that last game for gold Fluke, i beleive you can do that. you're 2 for none, go get gold.


----------



## Fortunex

There certainly isn't much difference in mechanics between high silver and high plat/low diamond (speaking from experience).

90% of the difference is knowing heroes' limitations (how much damage they can do with what items at what levels and such), focusing objectives and knowing when you can take them, and general map awareness/game sense.

When smurfing in low Elo, the most common thing to see was people staying in lane after a successful gank to take 3-4 CS instead of helping me with dragon, or ignoring my pings when wards spot their jungler invading my jungle, or just not knowing how much damage heroes do relative to other ones and thinking they can take someone on when they can't.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thanks for believing in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, its just you talk a seriously big game and ego, and its hard to place with you, because it seems you're some diamond 1, or challenger.
> 
> Also Win that last game for gold Fluke, i beleive you can do that. you're 2 for none, go get gold.
Click to expand...

I have very limited time because of exams









Taking short breaks to go on OCN and whatnot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> There certainly isn't much difference in mechanics between high silver and high plat/low diamond (speaking from experience).
> 
> 90% of the difference is knowing heroes' limitations (how much damage they can do with what items at what levels and such), focusing objectives and knowing when you can take them, and general map awareness/game sense.
> 
> When smurfing in low Elo, the most common thing to see was people staying in lane after a successful gank to take 3-4 CS instead of helping me with dragon, or ignoring my pings when wards spot their jungler invading my jungle, or just not knowing how much damage heroes do relative to other ones and thinking they can take someone on when they can't.


And don't forget the dives....


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have very limited time because of exams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking short breaks to go on OCN and whatnot...
> And don't forget the dives....


Yeah, dumb decisions like staying in lane or diving when they shouldn't, but I think that's covered by knowing heroes' limitations and map awareness/game sense.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Ugh, i play with people in my "own" league, and they are just awful as hell.

i Duo with my plat 3 friend and i play at the level of the people were being matched with, 2 flawless wins where my jungling is put to the test and i succeed.
I duo with my gold friends and those golds play worse than I do

I give up, the explination is apparent, im done trying to find excuises. ITs my luck, its not my skills, its my stupid luck that keeps me in silver.
I don't belong in the ELO im placed at, i don't care what anyone thinks, this is just dumb stupid luck.
Theres no freaking way its my fault, when literally every match im placed with people who end up tilting the game so far towards a loss within 8minutes.
My performance is such a fary cry different from the people im playing with, its unreal and absurd. There is no reason im silver other than the awful people i get matched with.












Go ahead and tell me those scores are my fault, those super high deaths are because i did something, wrong. IF you think so you're fulla crap.
This is completely bad luck.

I can play with golds and plat, so bite me.


----------



## Fortunex

If your scores are consistently that much better than your teammates but you're still losing, then it sounds like you don't know how to carry games by yourself, which is an important skill, especially at lower Elo.

This is the result of me (Plat 2 atm) smurfing in Silver:










I don't think it's luck. At that level of play, there's almost always something you can do to win the game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If your scores are consistently that much better than your teammates but you're still losing, then it sounds like you don't know how to carry games by yourself, which is an important skill, especially at lower Elo.
> 
> This is the result of me (Plat 2 atm) smurfing in Silver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's luck. At that level of play, there's almost always something you can do to win the game.


It's luck. maybe for a normal person yeah theres always soemthing, but for me? Life has always treated me like horrid trash, why's lol gotta be any different from the rest of my horrible worthless life?

at least my ADC Skills are picking up.



















Still having a really hard time dealing with poke lanes. how do I farm vs a lane that anytime i get close to minions, even under my own tower, they poke the hell out of me?
(and dont tell me "play another adc" because i will slap you)


----------



## Avonosac

It's not your luck, its that you aren't a carry to bring yourself out of silver.

I've heard it over and over, people who jungle in silver / bronze with setups for full team comp and support, don't get strong enough to carry the games. So many of my plat friends who play jung / sup as main constantly tell me to just ADC my way to gold / 2-3 and then start jungling again.

Jungles can really snowball a lane, but they rarely can carry the game so hard the enemy has no chance.


----------



## Fortunex

No such thing as luck, the universe doesn't care about your League games.

Jungles can easily outright win the game if you know how, and I think it's FAR easier to carry as jungle than as ADC. The ADC relies on the team so much to initiate, tank, peel, position properly, etc., you can't really make calls as ADC, but if you're jungle, you can lead your team around the map and force objectives and stuff.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> No such thing as luck, the universe doesn't care about your League games.


Probablility the universe happens to be a very probable place.

And i don't beleive this crap anymore. I really don't

my performance is far cry different from the people i play with. and literally every team i get placed with the game is lost within 8~12minutes, 2~3 lanes fail, or someone refuses to listen.
Quote:


> Life has always treated me like horrid trash, why's lol gotta be any different from the rest of my horrible worthless life?


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ugh, i play with people in my "own" league, and they are just awful as hell.
> 
> i Duo with my plat 3 friend and i play at the level of the people were being matched with, 2 flawless wins where my jungling is put to the test and i succeed.
> I duo with my gold friends and those golds play worse than I do
> 
> I give up, the explination is apparent, im done trying to find excuises. ITs my luck, its not my skills, its my stupid luck that keeps me in silver.
> I don't belong in the ELO im placed at, i don't care what anyone thinks, this is just dumb stupid luck.
> Theres no freaking way its my fault, when literally every match im placed with people who end up tilting the game so far towards a loss within 8minutes.
> My performance is such a fary cry different from the people im playing with, its unreal and absurd. There is no reason im silver other than the awful people i get matched with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and tell me those scores are my fault, those super high deaths are because i did something, wrong. IF you think so you're fulla crap.
> This is completely bad luck.
> 
> I can play with golds and plat, so bite me.


I think one common mistake that almost everyone makes is shown here. If you are taking screenshot of ingame scores to show that your teammates are underperformaing, you are too focus on the other people in the game. Instead of taking the screenshot you should be analyzing your play, figuring out your next move and deciding which option yields the best outcome. All players (especially in silver) should pretend like your playing with bots, in the sense that, the other players you cannot control, you cannot influence, and you cannot flame them into being better players. You're mindset should 100% how do I improve. The next game chances are you will never play with those people again, so why try to yell at them and teach them a lesson. Just play and get better, learn from mistakes, and try to have fun. Enjoy the games where you get fed and carry, and learn from the ones where you feed.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Man I should just give up jungling and main ADC Ahri, this is legit


would never actually do that, but hey glad I found an ADC that works for me.

I'm actually pretty upset that im losing shyvana games, and screwing up my ratios with her.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Probablility the universe happens to be a very probable place.
> 
> And i don't beleive this crap anymore. I really don't
> 
> my performance is far cry different from the people i play with. and literally every team i get placed with the game is lost within 8~12minutes, 2~3 lanes fail, or someone refuses to listen.


"The universe is a very probably place" kind of contradicts your claim that you're unlucky. What you're claiming is actually very improbable (that you're getting that many bad teams/unwinnable games).

If your performance was really that great, with how many games you have played, you would be ranked higher.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> "The universe is a very probably place" kind of contradicts your claim that you're unlucky.


No it doesn't it places the chance that a probable outcome can be come apparent.

So I have a plat 3 friend that I'm starting to duo with.
He wanted to see if i could really play with the higher ELO players, so he was like "ok, duo with me, prove it"
First two matches, I jungled Shyvana and then Sejuani. We won both games hands down. for the first time, I saw a mid laner ACTUALLY REACT to my ganks the way i expected them too. got him(talon) so fed it was just over.
2nd match, Plat v top laner, vs gold top laner(my side) ganked jax so many times he fell behind and ended up becoming nothing but a burden to his team. my duo dominated bot lane, and i took care of mid and top without much effort.

A "silver 4" jungler(1290), out jungled 2 gold junglers(1723/1587) a gold 1(1800) mid laner, and a plat V top laner(1900), without even trying.

So bite me.

The only problem I noticed with my game play from the first one, was that I didnt have very good control of my red buff. but I counter ganked and controlled the map better than either enemy jungler.
One problem i know i have is that my top lane and ADC CSing performance is underpar, but thats from being such a heavily dedicated jungler. which is why ive been playing ADC alot so i can refresh up that last hitting skill.

I just wish i could figure out how to carry these freakin ******ed silver idiots.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Man I should just give up jungling and main ADC Ahri, this is legit
> 
> 
> would never actually do that, but hey glad I found an ADC that works for me.
> 
> I'm actually pretty upset that im losing shyvana games, and screwing up my ratios with her.


If the post game chat is any indication of how you treat your teammates, then that may be your problem. I know it sounds silly but those Loading screen tips about people that are nice to teammates win more games is true. It seems like you have plenty of skill if these screenshot you post are true, and you say your teammates suck every time. Maybe they suck because you are flaming them?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No it doesn't it places the chance that a probable outcome can be come apparent.
> 
> So I have a plat 3 friend that I'm starting to duo with.
> He wanted to see if i could really play with the higher ELO players, so he was like "ok, duo with me, prove it"
> First two matches, I jungled Shyvana and then Sejuani. We won both games hands down. for the first time, I saw a mid laner ACTUALLY REACT to my ganks the way i expected them too. got him(talon) so fed it was just over.
> 2nd match, Plat v top laner, vs gold top laner(my side) ganked jax so many times he fell behind and ended up becoming nothing but a burden to his team. my duo dominated bot lane, and i took care of mid and top without much effort.
> 
> A "silver 4" jungler(1290), out jungled 2 gold junglers(1723/1587) a gold 1(1800) mid laner, and a plat V top laner(1900), without even trying.
> 
> So bite me.
> 
> The only problem I noticed with my game play from the first one, was that I didnt have very good control of my red buff. but I counter ganked and controlled the map better than either enemy jungler.
> One problem i know i have is that my top lane and ADC CSing performance is underpar, but thats from being such a heavily dedicated jungler. which is why ive been playing ADC alot so i can refresh up that last hitting skill.
> 
> I just wish i could figure out how to carry these freakin ******ed silver idiots.


I "outjungled" a diamond 3 jungler too, but I don't think I belong in diamond 3. I just had an easy game, because my lanes did alright and I wasn't pushed to my limit. With how many games you've played, if you belonged in a higher rank, you'd get there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> If the post game chat is any indication of how you treat your teammates, then that may be your problem. I know it sounds silly but those Loading screen tips about people that are nice to teammates win more games is true. It seems like you have plenty of skill if these screenshot you post are true, and you say your teammates suck every time. Maybe they suck because you are flaming them?


Those loading screen tips are kinda BS. What seems more likely, that people who rage less win 30% more games, or people who lose games are 30% more likely to rage?


----------



## Alex132

yay, I was the only silver in the team, everyone was plat lol.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Those loading screen tips are kinda BS. What seems more likely, that people who rage less win 30% more games, or people who lose games are 30% more likely to rage?


I agree correlation is not always confounding, but i think the fact is take from tribunal stats. Like the people who are notorious for getting reported for raging, on average, lose 30% more games than someone who has maybe never been reported for raging.

I whole heartily believe that if you are nice to your teammate they will play better. Even the little thing like, when you don't rage people are less likely to surrender, or even when they're typing more often they miss more CS. And like you say, its all about the probability. Yeah that 2 CS missed or failed surrender vote wont win the game every time, but it adds up over time. It honestly puts people on tilt when they get raged at and they play worse.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> "The universe is a very probably place" kind of contradicts your claim that you're unlucky. What you're claiming is actually very improbable (that you're getting that many bad teams/unwinnable games).
> 
> If your performance was really that great, with how many games you have played, you would be ranked higher.


Um... no? The matching system builds weighted averages of ELO or whatever and tries to assemble 2 teams of 5 players where x ~= y as the total ELO. The assumption of being the highest ranked ELO in the ranked match with a bunch of lower ELO is constantly proven accurate by LKS or other trackers. You really do need to carry out of those leagues because most of the time as you get higher, if you play off hours, you will get really bad teammate matchups. This is why I keep asserting she needs to learn to play a more influential position, jungle is VERY important to the meta at higher levels, and can really snowball the game, but if you don't have a great top / bot / ADC to feed, your jungle skills are almost meaningless for most champions.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> If the post game chat is any indication of how you treat your teammates, then that may be your problem. I know it sounds silly but those Loading screen tips about people that are nice to teammates win more games is true. It seems like you have plenty of skill if these screenshot you post are true, and you say your teammates suck every time. Maybe they suck because you are flaming them?


I don't flame them in game. actually at the first bad mouth comment from them, i mute them. I usually just say "gj" or "dragon" "baron" ect. "dont ovestay, stop overextending" ect. sometimes ill get upset and " why the hell would you do that? Don't go 4v1" or something like that. I used to rage a lot, but im keeping my chat to minimal because i want less of a chance to lose because i said soemthing stupid. its only after the game i'll bad mouth them for what they deserve because the game is over, and the outcome desided.

Had to carry the games in BOTH of my silver 3 promo's this morning

Getting so tired of these idiots.



Seriously?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Um... no? The matching system builds weighted averages of ELO or whatever and tries to assemble 2 teams of 5 players where x ~= y as the total ELO. The assumption of being the highest ranked ELO in the ranked match with a bunch of lower ELO is constantly proven accurate by LKS or other trackers. You really do need to carry out of those leagues because most of the time as you get higher, if you play off hours, you will get really bad teammate matchups. This is why I keep asserting she needs to learn to play a more influential position, jungle is VERY important to the meta at higher levels, and can really snowball the game, but if you don't have a great top / bot / ADC to feed, your jungle skills are almost meaningless for most champions.


I won't ever stop playing Shyvana as much as I can, the only champion I'm giving shy a rest for is Ahri, and i just mainly ADC with her atm. Although i've been asking advice about what to build instead of DFG on Ahri because I have a huge problem with trying to use items like DFG and BOTRK.

A diamond player told me I could lich bane, so if I ever Mid Ahri i'll use a mage build that i can play Ahri with, since i have no issues getting ADC Ahr's trinity force procs off.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> yay, I was the only silver in the team, everyone was plat lol.


Congratulations









knew you could do it


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't flame them in game. actually at the first bad mouth comment from them, i mute them. I usually just say "gj" or "dragon" "baron" ect. "dont ovestay, stop overextending" ect. sometimes ill get upset and " why the hell would you do that? Don't go 4v1" or something like that. I used to rage a lot, but im keeping my chat to minimal because i want less of a chance to lose because i said soemthing stupid. its only after the game i'll bad mouth them for what they deserve because the game is over, and the outcome desided.
> 
> Had to carry the games in BOTH of my silver 3 promo's this morning
> 
> Getting so tired of these idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I won't ever stop playing Shyvana as much as I can, the only champion I'm giving shy a rest for is Ahri, and i just mainly ADC with her atm. Although i've been asking advice about what to build instead of DFG on Ahri because I have a huge problem with trying to use items like DFG and BOTRK.
> 
> A diamond player told me I could lich bane, so if I ever Mid Ahri i'll use a mage build that i can play Ahri with, since i have no issues getting ADC Ahr's trinity force procs off.


I won't tell you how to play, but I've noticed this issue a lot with myself and I main Sej. I really like playing support / support style more than the ADC or other role, but the fact is I think unless you're insanely lucky to get fed early with jungle, you need to play another role to get yourself out of silver.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I won't tell you how to play, but I've noticed this issue a lot with myself and I main Sej. I really like playing support / support style more than the ADC or other role, but the fact is I think unless you're insanely lucky to get fed early with jungle, you need to play another role to get yourself out of silver.


I normally can get fairly fed early with Shyvana, but the problem is that I'm trying to get people to play with me. I gank and try to get the ADC a kill i know they can, and they isntead run back. Or i go and i gank, or i try to guard them so they can get away, AND THEY TURN AROUND AND TRY TO ATACK AND GET KILLED. Why?!

ITs like they dont have a sense of danger. Its INSANE trying to play with these idiots.

Last game that stupid as hell nasus, omg, first gank I go after riven so he doesn't get killed, what does the moron do? HE TURNS AROUND AND TRIES TO Q HER. And ofc "first blood" so instead of taking the "get out of dying free" he turns around and feeds first blood.

PLEASE
SOMEONE
KILL ME.

Alright so, here's this. My last 10 games match history vs that nasus players.

















Whats the difference? Death ratio. Only one game above 4 deaths, 1 game at 4 deaths rest 3 or below
His? 7 games 5 deaths or more 1 game at 10 deaths only one game 3 deaths or below.
Why does he die so much, yet I die so little? My kill counts are nearly as good as his, yet he dies so much more. I don't get it.

sorry im ranting. im frustrated as hell.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I normally can get fairly fed early with Shyvana, but the problem is that I'm trying to get people to play with me. I gank and try to get the ADC a kill i know they can, and they isntead run back. Or i go and i gank, or i try to guard them so they can get away, AND THEY TURN AROUND AND TRY TO ATACK AND GET KILLED. Why?!
> 
> ITs like they dont have a sense of danger. Its INSANE trying to play with these idiots.
> 
> Last game that stupid as hell nasus, omg, first gank I go after riven so he doesn't get killed, what does the moron do? HE TURNS AROUND AND TRIES TO Q HER. And ofc "first blood" so instead of taking the "get out of dying free" he turns around and feeds first blood.
> 
> PLEASE
> SOMEONE
> KILL ME.
> 
> Alright so, here's this. My last 10 games match history vs that nasus players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the difference? Death ratio. Only one game above 4 deaths, 1 game at 4 deaths rest 3 or below
> His? 7 games 5 deaths or more 1 game at 10 deaths only one game 3 deaths or below.
> Why does he die so much, yet I die so little? My kill counts are nearly as good as his, yet he dies so much more. I don't get it.
> 
> sorry im ranting. im frustrated as hell.


I feel like you're missing my point entirely. You're not really that fed with Shyvana. Generally you have less than 8 kills, and I'm nearly 100% sure those are late game kills within a team fight. Sure, you aren't dying which is very important to moving on, but you aren't fed either. Shyvana doesn't get strong until she's really fed, so my point is you're playing a great support / jungle champion, not a carry.

You are clearly aware of how to gank, but you *like me* are stuck waiting and hoping whichever lane you're trying to feed is paying attention when you do your job. A jungle won't have nearly the same amount of money income that a defensive played ADC / top will, so by playing the hard jungle role, you are shooting yourself in the foot because you need to buy jungle items as well as having less money. If you don't want to stop playing Shyvana, why not try taking her top and pushing the lane to counter jungle? Stealing golems / proxying is a great way to screw with people and force jungle attention your way, so you're jungler can freely camp bottom and put pressure on the turrets.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> A jungle won't have nearly the same amount of money income that a defensive played ADC / top will


You will if you're playing in a league or two below your skill level.
Quote:


> so you're jungler can freely camp bottom and put pressure on the turrets.


Most junglers at that level don't know to do that.

It's not hard to carry to victory with Shyv. You won't do it by killing the other team probably (as you would with say, Elise or Eve), but by playing greedy, getting huge, and split pushing non-stop and taking objectives (like you would with Udyr).


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You will if you're playing in a league or two below your skill level.
> Most junglers at that level don't know to do that.
> 
> It's not hard to carry to victory with Shyv. You won't do it by killing the other team probably (as you would with say, Elise or Eve), but by playing greedy, getting huge, and split pushing non-stop and taking objectives (like you would with Udyr).


You can get similar gold if you don't gank at all, but then you really are useless unless you are split pushing. Then you have to pray your lanes don't lose *so* badly that you can't hold them up.

The issue I have is I'm also being held down by ADC / tops in bronze 5 who instalock and trying to carry that with a team fight jungle champ is nearly impossible, and very difficult with a split push jungle champ.

Yea, I didn't like Udyr but I've been getting better with him recently just so I can abuse jungle and counter well. He's one of the few I would say can carry from jungle but you do have to be on the ball to make it happen.

I'll either give up on jungle until I get gold 2/3 and play ADC, or focus on Udyr more than sej to get me there.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I feel like you're missing my point entirely. You're not really that fed with Shyvana. Generally you have less than 8 kills, and I'm nearly 100% sure those are late game kills within a team fight.


They arent. generally i dont pick up kills later. I pick them up early. i may pick up a later kill, but im trying to peel for whatever ADC may be on my team.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I still think that mechanically, high silver = gold = most plats = most low diamonds.
> I have only been really impressed by mechanics when playing with Diamond 1's with like 50+ lp.
> I am not doubting that mechanics of plat 3's are good, but not all plat 3 mechanics are amazing and can win them the game purely on that.
> 
> just my 2c.
> 
> Oh and my tip for getting through silver: learn what to do with a lead and when to take objectives and ignore chasing that 300hp shen for 1 minute.


I would definitely not agree with this. IDK what kind of silvers / golds/ plats / diamonds you've played with but I know that silver is =/= gold =/= plat in terms of mechanics. I don't think I have awesome mechanics but I know I can outplay a lot of the silver and golds without even trying in terms of mechanics. And if you're as low as some of the users are saying you are how did you play with Diamonds in ranked? I doubt you ever have.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I would definitely not agree with this. IDK what kind of silvers / golds/ plats / diamonds you've played with but I know that silver is =/= gold =/= plat in terms of mechanics. I don't think I have awesome mechanics but I know I can outplay a lot of the silver and golds without even trying in terms of mechanics. And if you're as low as some of the users are saying you are how did you play with Diamonds in ranked? I doubt you ever have.


This is why i was calling bull on his post.


----------



## Alex132

I don't screen shot all my games, just my team ranked (because thats where we find the most high diamonds).


















I just have those 2, and theyre old.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> I would definitely not agree with this. IDK what kind of silvers / golds/ plats / diamonds you've played with but I know that silver is =/= gold =/= plat in terms of mechanics. I don't think I have awesome mechanics but I know I can outplay a lot of the silver and golds without even trying in terms of mechanics. And if you're as low as some of the users are saying you are how did you play with Diamonds in ranked? I doubt you ever have.


There isn't much difference in mechanics between mid-high silver and high plat, in my experience from playing through each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You can get similar gold if you don't gank at all, but then you really are useless unless you are split pushing. Then you have to pray your lanes don't lose *so* badly that you can't hold them up.
> 
> The issue I have is I'm also being held down by ADC / tops in bronze 5 who instalock and trying to carry that with a team fight jungle champ is nearly impossible, and very difficult with a split push jungle champ.
> 
> Yea, I didn't like Udyr but I've been getting better with him recently just so I can abuse jungle and counter well. He's one of the few I would say can carry from jungle but you do have to be on the ball to make it happen.
> 
> I'll either give up on jungle until I get gold 2/3 and play ADC, or focus on Udyr more than sej to get me there.


When I was smurfing in silver I had most gold in the game almost every game, doing almost nothing but ganking (see my post earlier with my avg k/d/a/cs).

Farming heroes, taxing lanes, being greedy with buffs, etc. is all stuff you have to do if you want to carry. If you want to be a good teammate and rely on your team to do their jobs, only then do you give them buffs and kills and such.

Tons of heroes can carry from jungle. Elise, Noc, Yi, Vi, Eve, KhaZix, Udyr, just off the top of my head.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't screen shot all my games, just my team ranked (because thats where we find the most high diamonds).
> -snip-
> 
> I just have those 2, and theyre old.


ITT: Premades.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> There isn't much difference in mechanics between mid-high silver and high plat, in my experience from playing through each.
> When I was smurfing in silver I had most gold in the game almost every game, doing almost nothing but ganking (see my post earlier with my avg k/d/a/cs).
> 
> Farming heroes, taxing lanes, being greedy with buffs, etc. is all stuff you have to do if you want to carry. If you want to be a good teammate and rely on your team to do their jobs, only then do you give them buffs and kills and such.
> 
> Tons of heroes can carry from jungle. Elise, Noc, Yi, Vi, Eve, KhaZix, Udyr, just off the top of my head.


Champions*


----------



## Alex132

Like I said, I only took those of our ranked 5s team. Plus how does that differ? The opponents were high diamond AND well organized.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

For real? I mean really?

This is a freaking joke right?

following game, ADC Ahri Sona support bot lane, Destroying EZ and Viegar support bot lane. Then Sona d/cs, top and mid lane feed, we get 4v2 ganked over and over, because bot and top can roam all day, and i have no support.

I win my series, straight 3 losses in a row, all of them completely lost by 10minutes.
oh yeah this is really fair alright, this is a freakin joke.

and...




keep telling me its not luck.


----------



## Myklewhaaaat

What do those numbers mean above the k/d/a?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myklewhaaaat*
> 
> What do those numbers mean above the k/d/a?


If you mean the green and red one, it's the total for the teams.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Game lost beacduse of 2 AFKs
Game before that, were winning so hard all we needed was to ace them for a win. Then Ahri AFKs because of their "mommy said i needed to do the dishes"



keep telling me its not luck.

go on

tell me its not luck.


----------



## sugarhell

Elise jungle with 0-0-0 and rylais first item you are doing something wrong.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Elise jungle with 0-0-0 and rylais first item you are doing something wrong.


HOW ABOUT THE 2 AFK'S

are you freaking blind?!

I have a plat 1 friend who mains Elise jungle and he gets rylais haunting guise, so shut up.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> HOW ABOUT THE 2 AFK'S
> 
> are you freaking blind?!


Who cares about the afks? You should focus on your gameplay and improve on every single game. As a jungler when you are 0-0-0 you just failed on your job.No reason to rage or something

Dont expect to win every game. Even the best players lose.So deal with it,move on and improve.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> HOW ABOUT THE 2 AFK'S
> 
> are you freaking blind?!
> 
> I have a plat 1 friend who mains Elise jungle and he gets rylais haunting guise, so shut up.


0-0-0 in any game as Elise means you did something wrong. Rushing Rylai's as a first item isn't a good idea, unless you go 5-0 before your first back and can afford it at 5 minutes. I'm not even sure what you were doing with the faerie charms.

Going damage on Elise at all is a bad idea imo, unless you have 2 tanks already or are super far ahead and are carrying the game. In 95% of games, the only damage I get is Sorc boots. With the right runes/masteries, you can still almost 100-0 their carry in one combo despite being pure tank. Not to say damage can't work, but in the majority of games, I think tank is better (I'm also a plat 1 Elise main btw).


----------



## sugarhell

I dont know this guy is kinda rude? He doesnt ask for help? Or he just whine that he cant pass through silver/gold and blame luck and teammates?


----------



## Alex132

normally golem + haunting (if youre ahead) + sorc + sunfire/spirit or something on elise jungle.

i dont play her anymore though


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> normally golem + haunting (if youre ahead) + sorc + sunfire/spirit or something on elise jungle.
> 
> i dont play her anymore though


Plat 1. This is my exact build. Since Franbunny is so keen to say that her plat 1 friend goes Rylai first.

Also, to up the ante...my diamond friends run Alex132's build as well. Except for the fact that it's always golem into haunting, even if you're behind. you just go straight into sunfire or other tanky items after.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

youguys are absolutely unbelievable.

absolutely freaking out of touch.

You think i stayed in the jungle so sona could get killed over an over in bot lane? No I went bot lane to prevent her from getting killed repeatedly. are you all so dense you cant even see situational things? are you all so freaking blind and full of excuses that you can't even see the fact with excessive screenshot evidence that the match making is screwing me over?

you guys are absolutely beyond belief now. this is just cruelty.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> youguys are absolutely unbelievable.
> 
> absolutely freaking out of touch.
> 
> You think i stayed in the jungle so sona could get killed over an over in bot lane? No I went bot lane to prevent her from getting killed repeatedly. are you all so dense you cant even see situational things? are you all so freaking blind and full of excuses that you can't even see the fact with excessive screenshot evidence that the match making is screwing me over?
> 
> you guys are absolutely beyond belief now. this is just cruelty.


Yes, we're all wrong, you're right.

What was that about probability?


----------



## Myklewhaaaat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> If you mean the green and red one, it's the total for the teams.


Theonea above those. In yellow and white


----------



## Costfree

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myklewhaaaat*
> 
> Theonea above those. In yellow and white


Thats wins / losses


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myklewhaaaat*
> 
> Theonea above those. In yellow and white


Wins and losses


----------



## Narokuu

Ahri's voice actor Interview this Saturday :3 I'm very excited, shes also Queen Azshara from World Of Warcraft.


----------



## itzkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't screen shot all my games, just my team ranked (because thats where we find the most high diamonds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have those 2, and theyre old.


I thought we were talking about solo queue here when you were talking about silver, gold, and high plat mechanics. Mechanics aren't just dodging a spell and landing yours, it also includes CSing, orb walking, spell combinations, and overall control of your champions. On an average basis I've seen that silver =/= gold =/= platinum BUT most diamonds have similar mechanics and only in D2 and higher do you see mechanical beasts more often. In my experience silvers RARELY group up, does not have ideal cs (in 20 mins have about 80 cs), and do not know any strategic plays such as group up for dragons, 3v1 dives, or level 1 jungle fights. Gold and Plat players have a bit more of a grasp to these things when I smurf. Again this is my experience though. Some players do see different things and/or are just more mechanically talented than the solo queue players they are playing against.

I think theres a clear difference between solo queue and ranked team play. In ranked you can be mechanically bad but make up for it in terms of team play. So even though you are playing against diamonds, they may be bad mechanically but as a team they may be better than yours. Since those are just screen shots of the players in the game and not the actual win / lose or statistics I cannot tell you anything else.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzkin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't screen shot all my games, just my team ranked (because thats where we find the most high diamonds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have those 2, and theyre old.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about solo queue here when you were talking about silver, gold, and high plat mechanics. Mechanics aren't just dodging a spell and landing yours, it also includes CSing, orb walking, spell combinations, and overall control of your champions. On an average basis I've seen that silver =/= gold =/= platinum BUT most diamonds have similar mechanics and only in D2 and higher do you see mechanical beasts more often. In my experience silvers RARELY group up, does not have ideal cs (in 20 mins have about 80 cs), and do not know any strategic plays such as group up for dragons, 3v1 dives, or level 1 jungle fights. Gold and Plat players have a bit more of a grasp to these things when I smurf. Again this is my experience though. Some players do see different things and/or are just more mechanically talented than the solo queue players they are playing against.
> 
> I think theres a clear difference between solo queue and ranked team play. In ranked you can be mechanically bad but make up for it in terms of team play. So even though you are playing against diamonds, they may be bad mechanically but as a team they may be better than yours. Since those are just screen shots of the players in the game and not the actual win / lose or statistics I cannot tell you anything else.
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with you, I was just stating on the general mechanics of high silver -> low diamond are the same. Everything else is different pretty much.

And like I said, I don't actually use lolnexus / take screenshots on soloQ all the time.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I agree with you, I was just stating on the general mechanics of high silver -> low diamond are the same. Everything else is different pretty much.
> 
> And like I said, I don't actually use lolnexus / take screenshots on soloQ all the time.


Meh, I could disagree with that. Quite frankly, ranking doesn't mean that much. People in higher ranking are obviously generally better, but when I am Gold 2 and I've played against many diamonds, many diamonds 1 in fact, and I usually end up beating them in lane. Not everyone in diamond is that great, but a lot of people are a lot better than people in lower rankings.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> Meh, I could disagree with that. Quite frankly, ranking doesn't mean that much. People in higher ranking are obviously generally better, but when I am Gold 2 and I've played against many diamonds, many diamonds 1 in fact, and I usually end up beating them in lane. Not everyone in diamond is that great, but a lot of people are a lot better than people in lower rankings.


Sorry, if this is normal games your argument is pretty invalid. The reason people play them is to chill out and relax, as well as try different roles that they don't usually main. High diamond players are guaranteed to usually have only one or two main roles.

If you ever get a chance to play against or even listen in on a high diamond player in their desired role in ranked you'll see it's much different.


----------



## Ali67219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Sorry, if this is normal games your argument is pretty invalid. The reason people play them is to chill out and relax, as well as try different roles that they don't usually main. High diamond players are guaranteed to usually have only one or two main roles.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to play against or even listen in on a high diamond player in their desired role in ranked you'll see it's much different.


I'm not talking about normal games...I'm talking about ranked 5s and also solo queue. I duo'd with my diamond 1 friend and we were up against diamond 1's, it wasn't normals.


----------



## Narokuu

Interview with Ahri starting soon ^.^ be creative and im sure you can find the twitch link, since I'm not allowed to link it xD

shes also Queen Azshara from WoW, and Valentine from skullgirls, also Reds mother from the new pokemon series.


----------



## Degree

Good jungle gragas guide if anyone wants to learn him!









http://www.lolking.net/guides/216245


----------



## Narokuu

For those that missed the interview, here it is :3 I had a blast talking to her. and even got to add her on my friends list. and i play with her now. truly inspiring.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPZ8NjkdgRo


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> For those that missed the interview, here it is :3 I had a blast talking to her. and even got to add her on my friends list. and i play with her now. truly inspiring.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPZ8NjkdgRo










<3 glasses.... not you narokuu, no offense.


----------



## Narokuu

Laura does wear glasses xD and no offense taken. i was the only fortunate one in my entire family i guess, my sibling, mother, father etc all have really thick Rx glasses, i have 20/20 vision. no idea how that happened.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Laura does wear glasses xD and no offense taken. i was the only fortunate one in my entire family i guess, my sibling, mother, father etc all have really thick Rx glasses, i have 20/20 vision. no idea how that happened.


Same thing to a degree.. I am the only left handed person in my family. My dad may have been left handed but I am not sure.


----------



## Narokuu

neat, i like seeing people write with their left hand. im right handed, and my hand writing is horrid.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> neat, i like seeing people write with their left hand. im right handed, and my hand writing is horrid.


what is it funny to you?? *spreads arms* come at me, bro!

just kidding.


----------



## Narokuu

xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> For those that missed the interview, here it is :3 I had a blast talking to her. and even got to add her on my friends list. and i play with her now. truly inspiring.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPZ8NjkdgRo


She giggles alot, now i know where Ahri got it.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> She giggles alot, now i know where Ahri got it.


She does giggle a lot. And the interview was awesome to have. really glad i got to talk to her.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Same thing to a *degree*.. I am the only left handed person in my family. My dad may have been left handed but I am not sure.


Hehe


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So all of the sudden im having FPS problems...

used to be able to play at the highest settings at 100~200FPS, now i cant get more than 60 at highest and i go into minion waves and i drop down to 14~20FPS

what is going on here....


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So all of the sudden im having FPS problems...
> 
> used to be able to play at the highest settings at 100~200FPS, now i cant get more than 60 at highest and i go into minion waves and i drop down to 14~20FPS
> 
> what is going on here....


By any chance does this only happen on the ARAM map? Because that happens to me sometimes as well, but only in ARAM.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> By any chance does this only happen on the ARAM map? Because that happens to me sometimes as well, but only in ARAM.


Summoners rift


----------



## soulwrath

yeah this happens to me in aram only too, frames are usually +300 then in aram map its like 150 - must be because of those poro creatures lolol


----------



## Narokuu

Interview with Adam Harrington (Shaco, Mordekaiser, Karthus, Ryze, and Kassadin. and Eric Bra (Jax and Dravaaaaaaaaaaaven)

This thursday @ 4pm Pacific. gona be a BLAST


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hehe


Are you a girl?

If answered with a yes. I have a follow up question....

.....are you a redhead?


----------



## Zackcy

Yay, skpped Gold 4 on my smurf.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/38323934#history

I built hydra every single game except for the Shen game in my last 10 games.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Yay, skpped Gold 4 on my smurf.
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/38323934#history
> 
> I built hydra every single game except for the Shen game in my last 10 games.


oh my...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Are you a girl?
> 
> If answered with a yes. I have a follow up question....
> 
> .....are you a redhead?


No, I am not a redhead


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So all of the sudden im having FPS problems...
> 
> used to be able to play at the highest settings at 100~200FPS, now i cant get more than 60 at highest and i go into minion waves and i drop down to 14~20FPS
> 
> what is going on here....


Happens to me too, my pc used to run this game like a champ at 60 fps constant (with V-sync) but now I barely get 60fps and in a team fight I dip down to 20-30 fps. I think it might be something with Nvidias drivers.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I think it might be something with Nvidias drivers.


its not, i have an AMD GPU, same problem


----------



## Zackcy

I have an AMD GPU, I have no issues. I'm even running two monitors.


----------



## soulwrath

its just poor coding from riot - they dont wanna fix something thats not causing havoc


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Fixed it completely downloaded and reinstalled the client fresh.

Fixed the problem. Back to my 200FPS jungle, 180FPS in lane, and 100+FPS in teamfights.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> No, I am not a redhead


Dang. well wait... do you have freckles? :O


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Someone posted topless pics of me on the LoL forums.

are you serious? who the hell did i piss off that bad?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Someone posted topless pics of me on the LoL forums.
> 
> are you serious? who the hell did i piss off that bad?


Its the internet you don't need to make someone mad for them to post something like that.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Its the internet you don't need to make someone mad for them to post something like that.


Apparently i cant trust anyone at all.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Dang. well wait... do you have freckles? :O


I'm asian :3


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm asian :3


Now I want noodles...

Stupid PC name.


----------



## Narokuu

That's my department STAND BACK ANDY!!!!!!!!!!

i kid, welcome to the forums, and to the league club.

this bad boy just arrived on my front door...

my audio upgrade for my stream is complete. I am having the best Christmas ever


----------



## w1zardofozz

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Fixed it completely downloaded and reinstalled the client fresh.
> 
> Fixed the problem. Back to my 200FPS jungle, 180FPS in lane, and 100+FPS in teamfights.


I'll ry that after I finish downloading all my games I got from steam sale


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Apparently i cant trust anyone at all.


The real question is if real, why would they be out there?

/o\


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The real question is if real, why would they be out there?
> 
> /o\


tbh, i did them for friends...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> tbh, i did them for friends...


I would never post to /r/gonewild for karma

Not worth


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Someone posted topless pics of me on the LoL forums.
> 
> are you serious? who the hell did i piss off that bad?


Well if those pics of you are on the internet, don't be surprised where/what they are used for.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> She does giggle a lot. And the interview was awesome to have. really glad i got to talk to her.


it's a bit late to reply, but I have a question
Why don't you show her video chat? Or was it her, that doesn't want to be shwon in the Interview.
I'm sorry if you say it in the video, I didn't watch the entire length


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> it's a bit late to reply, but I have a question
> Why don't you show her video chat? Or was it her, that doesn't want to be shwon in the Interview.
> I'm sorry if you say it in the video, I didn't watch the entire length


i had to make a choice, the interview was either from her Ipad, with video, or from her recording PC, with good sound., some interviews are done with cam, and some are not, its up to them.

this Thursday at 4pm Pacific/7pm EST i am interviewing Eric Bra (draven and jax) and Adam Harrington (Shaco, Mordekaiser, Karthus, Ryze, Kassadin) live on twitch, they are going to be in their studio booth ON CAM. so it will be a great interview.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i had to make a choice, the interview was either from her Ipad, with video, or from her recording PC, with good sound., some interviews are done with cam, and some are not, its up to them.
> 
> this Thursday at 4pm Pacific/7pm EST i am interviewing Eric Bra (draven and jax) and Adam Harrington (Shaco, Mordekaiser, Karthus, Ryze, Kassadin) live on twitch, they are going to be in their studio booth ON CAM. so it will be a great interview.


but I want to see girls





























I sound to desperate xD nah, really just wanted to see "Ahri" in real ^^

Eagerly waiting for the Interview with Eric Bra I just want to say (JAX RULES THEM ALL) fav. top


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> but I want to see girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sound to desperate xD nah, really just wanted to see "Ahri" in real ^^
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the Interview with Eric Bra I just want to say (JAX RULES THEM ALL) fav. top


Its going to be a great interview, specially since i just dropped $ on new audio hardware for my stream and for YouTube. and Luara Post looks like this

She is a sweet woman.



This is Ahri everyone, and she is Valentine from Skullgirls, and Queen Azshara from WoW :3


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Someone posted topless pics of me on the LoL forums.
> 
> are you serious? who the hell did i piss off that bad?


Pics or it didn't happen









Jk. That's horrible.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i had to make a choice, the interview was either from her Ipad, with video, or from her recording PC, with good sound., some interviews are done with cam, and some are not, its up to them.
> 
> this Thursday at 4pm Pacific/7pm EST i am interviewing Eric Bra (draven and jax) and Adam Harrington (Shaco, Mordekaiser, Karthus, Ryze, Kassadin) live on twitch, they are going to be in their studio booth ON CAM. so it will be a great interview.


Adam harrington woot! (Love playing shaco)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

WOW REALLY

I win my lane as ADC Ahri, mid lane goes 3/5
4 to 1 surrender, because "you picked adc ahri"

Doesn't matter that I won the lane, or have the most gold on the team and shred towers, and dealt the most damage AND have the only positive KDA "report ahri"
yeah its MY fault mid lane fed 5 deaths before 20minutes, its my fault jungler can't gank worth a damn, get camped bot lane and still win the lane without any damage done to my turret.

what the hell is wrong with people?
Seriously what the hell

2nd game, ahri banned so i pick cait

all 4 of my team mates feed, im the only one to win land and not die 6+times.
lol for real?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Its going to be a great interview, specially since i just dropped $ on new audio hardware for my stream and for YouTube. and Luara Post looks like this
> 
> She is a sweet woman.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ahri everyone, and she is Valentine from Skullgirls, and Queen Azshara from WoW :3


Damn, she looks beautiful, Imagine her with her hair open























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WOW REALLY
> 
> I win my lane as ADC Ahri, mid lane goes 3/5
> 4 to 1 surrender, because "you picked adc ahri"
> 
> Doesn't matter that I won the lane, or have the most gold on the team and shred towers, and dealt the most damage AND have the only positive KDA "report ahri"
> yeah its MY fault mid lane fed 5 deaths before 20minutes, its my fault jungler can't gank worth a damn, get camped bot lane and still win the lane without any damage done to my turret.
> 
> what the hell is wrong with people?
> Seriously what the hell
> 
> 2nd game, ahri banned so i pick cait
> 
> all 4 of my team mates feed, im the only one to win land and not die 6+times.
> lol for real?


this pretty much sums it up


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WOW REALLY
> 
> I win my lane as ADC Ahri, mid lane goes 3/5
> 4 to 1 surrender, because "you picked adc ahri"
> 
> Doesn't matter that I won the lane, or have the most gold on the team and shred towers, and dealt the most damage AND have the only positive KDA "report ahri"
> yeah its MY fault mid lane fed 5 deaths before 20minutes, its my fault jungler can't gank worth a damn, get camped bot lane and still win the lane without any damage done to my turret.
> 
> what the hell is wrong with people?
> Seriously what the hell
> 
> 2nd game, ahri banned so i pick cait
> 
> all 4 of my team mates feed, im the only one to win land and not die 6+times.
> lol for real?


what divisiion are u?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Damn, she looks beautiful, Imagine her with her hair open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pretty much sums it up


what a load of crap. so sick of this game's BS

I should find a team, where i can play jungle and Alt ADC, so no one gets viciously pissed at me when i pick my best damn ADC, and try to win, and instead get screwed because of 4 morons.


----------



## Zackcy

One of the most fun games I've played since FOREVER.

Unfortunatley, lol recorder crashed post game and I missed a nice highlight. I <3 pantheon, greatest champ world.

Damn, already in my series to Gold I. Gold is so much easier to soar through than Silver.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most fun games I've played since FOREVER.
> 
> Unfortunatley, lol recorder crashed post game and I missed a nice highlight. I <3 pantheon, greatest champ world.
> 
> Damn, already in my series to Gold I. Gold is so much easier to soar through than Silver.


That Lucian did work too

The other members though...


----------



## Fortunex

http://www.ongamers.com/articles/riot-season-4-lcs-contracts-stipulate-players-cannot-stream-dota-2-blizzard-games/1100-261/

Riot, u cray.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/riot-season-4-lcs-contracts-stipulate-players-cannot-stream-dota-2-blizzard-games/1100-261/
> 
> Riot, u cray.


so cray cray


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> http://www.ongamers.com/articles/riot-season-4-lcs-contracts-stipulate-players-cannot-stream-dota-2-blizzard-games/1100-261/
> 
> Riot, u cray.


They can still stream whatever they want as long as they arent advertising thta they are playing league.

For example, if they are on twitch under the league of legends section they cant be playing starcraft, but if they are not under the league of legends twitch section or arent advertising that they are playing league, then they can stream whatever they want.

Its not Riot going cray and trying to manipulate e-sports, its how business work. The streamers cant use the league of legends name to draw people in and then use that advertisement to be seen playing other games(which inherently promotes them).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Rant
UGH, i will never forgive riot for "updating" Sejuani.

my 2nd favorite champion of all time. RUINED, because of what they did.

Kit changes, dont bother me, i don't mind that.

Her visual change, her splash changes, her lore changes, her audio changes, absolutely no reason for that
completely foul play. Add her to the Freljord, yeah go for it, but Riot ruined everything about her that made her Sejuani.

New Sejuani, you will NEVER live up to your ancestor, to a true Sejuani player who played with from the start, you will NEVER be her.
Everytime i pick sejuani and hear that stupid line, it makes me bitter cold

I will never forgive riot for that. completely uncalled for and completely unjustified.
I will never play sejuani without the tradtional skin, i was going to buy all of the skins for her, but then they ruined her, so now i never will. plus the tradtional skin is botched and half wayed.
Unacceptable riot.

i would rather play with a low quality botched skin, instead of playing with the so called "high quality rework" junk they pulled out of their hind end.

Decendant Sejuani is nothing compared to the fullfledged, well written and characterised persona that the Ancestor was.
I hate you riot for that.

/rant
wanted to get that off my chest.

A lot of sejuani players feel this way, many of us still bitter.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> what a load of crap. so sick of this game's BS
> 
> I should find a team, where i can play jungle and Alt ADC, so no one gets viciously pissed at me when i pick my best damn ADC, and try to win, and instead get screwed because of 4 morons.


you should play with me









I'd go top, for all the other position we should search some ohter guys to play with


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> you should play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go top, for all the other position we should search some ohter guys to play with


Ill be your mid player =P


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Rant
> UGH, i will never forgive riot for "updating" Sejuani.
> 
> my 2nd favorite champion of all time. RUINED, because of what they did.
> 
> Kit changes, dont bother me, i don't mind that.
> 
> Her visual change, her splash changes, her lore changes, her audio changes, absolutely no reason for that
> completely foul play. Add her to the Freljord, yeah go for it, but Riot ruined everything about her that made her Sejuani.
> 
> New Sejuani, you will NEVER live up to your ancestor, to a true Sejuani player who played with from the start, you will NEVER be her.
> Everytime i pick sejuani and hear that stupid line, it makes me bitter cold
> 
> I will never forgive riot for that. completely uncalled for and completely unjustified.
> I will never play sejuani without the tradtional skin, i was going to buy all of the skins for her, but then they ruined her, so now i never will. plus the tradtional skin is botched and half wayed.
> Unacceptable riot.
> 
> i would rather play with a low quality botched skin, instead of playing with the so called "high quality rework" junk they pulled out of their hind end.
> 
> Decendant Sejuani is nothing compared to the fullfledged, well written and characterised persona that the Ancestor was.
> I hate you riot for that.
> 
> /rant
> wanted to get that off my chest.
> 
> A lot of sejuani players feel this way, many of us still bitter.


She's much stronger, I like her playstyle way more now. Also, her new VU is better IMO.

Unrelated, don't know why people don't play pantheon. Freelo.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> you should play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go top, for all the other position we should search some ohter guys to play with


When i was running a team, we had everyone have main and 2ndary roles. so that way if like we went to a lan and someone and scouted us out, we had some switch tactics. so say they ban out me by taking out my 3 main junglers shyvana sejuani and elise. no biggie we have an alt jungler they'll take the role and ill go Ahri/Cait/Quinn bot lane.

We built comps built around Tower Shredding, and CC lockdown.

one of our CC lockdown comps was

Mid: Casisio
Top: Wukong
Jungle: Sejuani
ADC: Ashe
Support: Leona

We called it "Blood Elves go Bot" because leona and Ashe remind me of Blood Elves and Ashe was based on Sylvanas from DOTA, who is a high elf.
AoE stun after stun after stun
was crazy

One of our tower shreds were
Mid: Diana
Top: Wukong
Jungle: Shyvana
ADC: Cait
Support: Sona

Cait Shy Diana Wukong sona, all have abilities to zone and have soemthing to make taking towers quick. Shyvana's Q, Dianas pasive, Wukongs speed boots and that extra damage ability, Cait's range, Sona's Range

9minute bot tower 11~12 minute mid tower,

Super aggresive objective play.

We went 13 and 1. was legit.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> She's much stronger, I like her playstyle way more now. Also, her new VU is better IMO.
> 
> Unrelated, don't know why people don't play pantheon. Freelo.


I don't give a damn about her kit changes, those didnt bother me...

her VU is absolute garbage.

Absolutely the worst thing they have ever done. itas awful, i mean if you cared about lore and the champions themselves and you get attached, its just awful...ugh makes me so god darn bitter.

i also stopped playing sejuani inprotest., but she was my 2nd pick jungler at the time. But then i picked up Elise, and Diana, to replace her, didnt really work out, i kept elise but figured out i cant play diana, So traditional sejuani stayed,

that vu
was absolute trash. i hate riot for that heresy. Will never forgive them

Sejuani will live on in her original players hearts, the new one will be forever hated by them.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Rant
> UGH, i will never forgive riot for "updating" Sejuani.


always been a good champ. her changes are equally as good and gives her great presence and a very op long ranged amumu ult. she's surprisingly stronk if you max out W early and spam the hell out of E as soon as possible.

i for one welcome her new VU. Yi on the other hand... i loved his former self (so i emphasize with you).


----------



## Avonosac

Wait...what happened to sej?? I haven't been able to play in 2 weeks and she was my main jungle :O


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> always been a good champ. her changes are equally as good and gives her great presence and a very op long ranged amumu ult. she's surprisingly stronk if you max out W early and spam the hell out of E as soon as possible.
> 
> i for one welcome her new VU. Yi on the other hand... i loved his former self (so i emphasize with you).


Well her kichanges..

ugh they werent that great either
she needed the knock up but the W changes were just dumb, her ultimate is far less powerful now because it used to freeze EVERYONE it hit, instead of slowing the outside ones. it had a long range and a huge affect area. her W was gutted as well, her new passive is completely useless now too.

you might not mind her vu, but the voice changes and look changes are what irked me the most.
they voice changes are pathetic, there was NO reason for that, the reasons for her "ward robe" change was bogus too. "she's an ice warrior in a bikini" well that sure as hell didnt stop you from making Ashe half dressed in the freljord, and didnt stop you from making almost every other female champion look like a scantally clad easy lay.

biggest cop out crock of crap.

i did like the size changes, but the boar changes oh god why(esepcially that ******ed as hell bear skin, what was riot thingking?!), sejuani's armor changes, completely bogus, and the voice change was absolutely freaking unecessiary the new lore was just made bland changed a few things made her less of a motivated person and more of a cold hearted snot.
the worse though was the fact that riot completely ruined the traditonal skin, they removed the dance, they removed the joke and other animations, which is absolutely unacceptable when they showed they can alter the dance and animations and audio for that damn bear sejuani skin.

the skin is awkwardly animated as well, and is no where near as detailed as the new ones.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> you should play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go top, for all the other position we should search some ohter guys to play with


If ya need an ADC or Support I'll be available after finals next week


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> you should play with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go top, for all the other position we should search some ohter guys to play with


yeah you should play with him, he likes top you like bot, only two positions to do


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> They can still stream whatever they want as long as they arent advertising thta they are playing league.
> 
> For example, if they are on twitch under the league of legends section they cant be playing starcraft, but if they are not under the league of legends twitch section or arent advertising that they are playing league, then they can stream whatever they want.
> 
> Its not Riot going cray and trying to manipulate e-sports, its how business work. The streamers cant use the league of legends name to draw people in and then use that advertisement to be seen playing other games(which inherently promotes them).


Top players frequently play other games while waiting for their 15 minute+ queue times. Saying they can't do that while they're on their own stream/freetime on a website that isn't even run by Riot is ridiculous, in my opinion. Not to mention the other restrictions (tobacco products, really? They can't smoke on their own stream?).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> If ya need an ADC or Support I'll be available after finals next week


Here's the thing though, IF i play with a team, i want to play with that team regularly.

ive been on 3 team and all ended up disbanding because no one was around except me.

i have all the time in the world, i can play all day everyday with the exceptions of when i have doctors appointment and go to lan parties/out with friends. none of which happen very often.

if the team isnt around then i'd just play soloQ.

also Would you be willing to accept my old team/guild brand name? TeamVitcious(came from my days in Prius Online where i was making a bounty hunter/PKing squad to go and crew with people because no one could handle my opening strike damage. lol) Vitcious spelled with a T for unique affect.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Here's the thing though, IF i play with a team, i want to play with that team regularly.
> 
> ive been on 3 team and all ended up disbanding because no one was around except me.
> 
> i have all the time in the world, i can play all day everyday with the exceptions of when i have doctors appointment and go to lan parties/out with friends. none of which happen very often.
> 
> if the team isnt around then i'd just play soloQ.
> 
> also Would you be willing to accept my old team/guild brand name? TeamVitcious(came from my days in Prius Online where i was making a bounty hunter/PKing squad to go and crew with people because no one could handle my opening strike damage. lol) Vitcious spelled with a T for unique affect.


Well, we would have our team here, but the first problem we're facing is, I'm on euw and not America :S then again, you play very much, can I ask you what you do for living or is it too private? IF I only play LoL I am only able to do about 5-6 games a day. Only exception is weekend.

btw, I'm now on a win stirke in ranked, just won my 7th game in a row. I finally got back in promotion games and won the first 3







now I'm again at silver V and I'm quickly moving







just look over at LoLKing


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Well, we would have our team here, but the first problem we're facing is, I'm on euw and not America :S then again, you play very much, can I ask you what you do for living or is it too private? IF I only play LoL I am only able to do about 5-6 games a day. Only exception is weekend.
> 
> btw, I'm now on a win stirke in ranked, just won my 7th game in a row. I finally got back in promotion games and won the first 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'm again at silver V and I'm quickly moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look over at LoLKing


I dont do anything for a living.
I haveb like a lott of problems so im given "welfare" cash because I have shown(regretfully) that im incapable of holding a job with regular people(Dyspraxia, Bipolar, PTSD, partial deafness, and other things contribute to that). I'm currently waiting on SSID. but in reality i have all the time in the world. I pay my rent my internet bill and i have extra cash left over that i usually spend on skins or gaming stuff.

Games are the only venue i have in life at the moment, even the events i go too are gaming related. Like i play rockband at venues with my best friends. As well as going to LAN parties with them.

So really i have ALL the time in the world.

I have soem really awesome friends in real life and i have a pretty easy life now(which is nice considerig the insane amounts of trauma and abuse i went through.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I dont do anything for a living.
> I haveb like a lott of problems so im given "welfare" cash because I have shown(regretfully) that im incapable of holding a job with regular people(Dyspraxia, Bipolar, PTSD, partial deafness, and other things contribute to that). I'm currently waiting on SSID. but in reality i have all the time in the world. I pay my rent my internet bill and i have extra cash left over that i usually spend on skins or gaming stuff.
> 
> Games are the only venue i have in life at the moment, even the events i go too are gaming related. Like i play rockband at venues with my best friends. As well as going to LAN parties with them.
> 
> So really i have ALL the time in the world.
> 
> I have soem really awesome friends in real life and i have a pretty easy life now(which is nice considerig the insane amounts of trauma and abuse i went through.


It's nice to hear, that you got over all the problems.

But yeah, we're still facing the problem that I'm on EUW .... :S maybe I should search another team, which is nearer to me. (Friends won't game with me, since they say that LoL sucks >.>)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

hmmm
Duoing with diamonds, out playing plat 1s hehe

[12:01] : imma spectate youuu
[12:15] : i never noticed how cool that skin is
[12:24] : you sure are handing it to those plats
[12:39] : that was honestly as fun to watch as some of the pro games lol










2nd game with a Diamond Duo.

Win, my duo said im an impressive support and didnt make any mistakes. <3


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> They can still stream whatever they want as long as they arent advertising thta they are playing league.
> 
> For example, if they are on twitch under the league of legends section they cant be playing starcraft, but if they are not under the league of legends twitch section or arent advertising that they are playing league, then they can stream whatever they want.
> 
> Its not Riot going cray and trying to manipulate e-sports, its how business work. The streamers cant use the league of legends name to draw people in and then use that advertisement to be seen playing other games(which inherently promotes them).


I thought riot was crazy bit after reading this I went back and read the thing again, and you know it honestly makes perfect sense. If lets say I was running a big company and sponsoring someone I wouldn't want them using gear made by someone else. It's just business like you said. But on the other hand those queue times are unholy voyboy, my favorite pro, plays scribblenauts while he waits in his 10-15 minute queues so I think you should be able to play some games so you don't die of bordem but still have some kind of advertising limitations.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

LOL FO REAL










Even diamond players are seeing whats up.


----------



## Alex132

Welcome to Franbunny rant thread, do you want a drink?


----------



## Avonosac

lol'd


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I thought riot was crazy bit after reading this I went back and read the thing again, and you know it honestly makes perfect sense. If lets say I was running a big company and sponsoring someone I wouldn't want them using gear made by someone else. It's just business like you said. But on the other hand those queue times are unholy voyboy, my favorite pro, plays scribblenauts while he waits in his 10-15 minute queues so I think you should be able to play some games so you don't die of bordem but still have some kind of advertising limitations.


Yeah Ive been reading into it more and i dunno i think riot is in the right in some aspects but also in the wrong. I think that it does make business sense for them to do this, but i do think that is isnt fair to all of the players. I think the best solution that i saw would be that, the players can opt out of the contract at the cost of their salary. Riot still would pay them for travel, etc everything they need to play in LCS except the 40k. This way the big popular streamers that like the paycheck but make more money from streaming can still play in LCS if they want to stream other things. But LCS players that only get a couple hundred viewers when they stream can still get that salary because streaming is not as important to them. I think this is fair because lets be honest, there are no other league of legends league that people watch, so it puts hte players between a rock and a hard place. If they dont like the contract its not like they can get up and join another league ya know.

Overall its a sticky situation with no real everyone wins answer.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I dont really understand why they'd restrict that, especially when que times are 25~30 minutes.

But then again i saw dyrus miss champion select because he was goofing off in hearthstone


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I dont really understand why they'd restrict that, especially when que times are 25~30 minutes.
> 
> But then again i saw dyrus miss champion select because he was goofing off in hearthstone


Its a business move by riot, they dont want their "employee" who are now the LCS players because they're being paid a salary, to advertise other games.

This doesnt seems like a usual riot move, my guess is some lawyer they hired to write this contract put it in there with little after thought and now it is blowing up in their faces.

Le reddit crapstorm.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Its a business move by riot, they dont want their "employee" who are now the LCS players because they're being paid a salary, to advertise other games.
> 
> This doesnt seems like a usual riot move, my guess is some lawyer they hired to write this contract put it in there with little after thought and now it is blowing up in their faces.
> 
> Le reddit hissyfit storm.


i dont think they are advertising other games when it comes down too it.

if riot wants to pull that card they need to do soemthing with the game client so people can do soemthjign while theywait for Que timers.

Atlernatively wjhen im in que in cjhampion select and stuff im playing pokemon platinum on my PC. I just dont see why they'd do that. i really dont.

its unwarranted. What does riot have to be afraid for? the are the largest game thats ever existed.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Welcome to Franbunny rant thread, do you want a drink?


Oh hell no, I am taking my rightful spot back.





and for the dyed red hair.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh hell no, I am taking my rightful spot back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the dyed red hair.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh hell no, I am taking my rightful spot back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the dyed red hair.


this isnt lol related


----------



## Narokuu

Do remember that Riot is owned by Tencent holdings, which is located in CHINA, so that company may have made this move, and Riot just has no choice but to abide by it. If the Chinese company doesn't want advertisement by other games its going to happen.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> this isnt lol related


Fran, I know youre new around here, but LoL thread is a front for the redhead club.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I dont really understand why they'd restrict that, especially when que times are 25~30 minutes.
> 
> But then again i saw dyrus miss champion select because he was goofing off in hearthstone


You are kidding right? NA server with such huge wait time? UENE nothing more then 3-5 minutes.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Fran, I know youre new around here, but LoL thread is a front for the redhead club.


This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> You are kidding right? NA server with such huge wait time? UENE nothing more then 3-5 minutes.


Some Diamond 4-1 games are 20-45 minute Que times.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> This
> Some Diamond 4-1 games are 20-45 minute Que times.


 we have such problems only at challenger lvl. either your players dont play often or in europe lives a lot of nolifes


----------



## Narokuu

90% of the LoL community is North american Bronze and Silver
the top 2% or so are in diamond or higher.
and sadly there were a TON of cases of people boosting this season, they paid to get higher rank, and then just sat on their goal
at least in Europe people there have skill, and not just the pro players have skill.


----------



## prznar1

I see now., but no worries, european servers will go that way too in S4. So called "smurfing" stuff started to be a complete disease at end of S3 :S


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Fran, I know youre new around here, but LoL thread is a front for the redhead club.


----------



## patriotaki

need a team to play ranked games ;/ im bornze division 3 but soon division 1 as it says in league tab on lol client


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Fran, I know youre new around here, but LoL thread is a front for the redhead club.



Only one that matters to me.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> Only one that matters to me.


I figured you would post shyvana.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I figured you would post shyvana.


Technically she's purple hair'd.

Reddish depending on the light XD


----------



## Narokuu

Riot changed their policy again

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/riot-games-reverses-policy-pro-players-free-to-stream-any-games-they-want/1100-6416595/

Kinda happy to see this <3


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Riot changed their policy again
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/riot-games-reverses-policy-pro-players-free-to-stream-any-games-they-want/1100-6416595/
> 
> Kinda happy to see this <3


that is good to hear.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Riot changed their policy again
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/riot-games-reverses-policy-pro-players-free-to-stream-any-games-they-want/1100-6416595/
> 
> Kinda happy to see this <3


good.

companies need to learn they cant bite the hand that feeds. without those pro players, that game wont be as much a thing as it is today.

Its a 2 way street for riot and those players, they need riot, riot needs them, neither can bite back.


----------



## Ali67219

I am making a team and I need 2 more players, a support and a jungle. You should be gold and above and willing to practice 3-4 times a week. (Times are not scheduled yet). If you are interested, PM me here with your IGN or add me on league, my league name is Kizno.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I recently discovered how great Frank Sinatra radio on Pandora is for League of Legends







. I usually listen to either Dubstep like Borgore or Krewella or Eptic or metal like Bullet for my Valentine or Asking Alexandria or Woe is me, but there's something about Jazz that's so nice for this game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I am making a team and I need 2 more players, a support and a jungle. You should be gold and above and willing to practice 3-4 times a week. (Times are not scheduled yet). If you are interested, PM me here with your IGN or add me on league, my league name is Kizno.


If only I had time and in gold.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I am making a team and I need 2 more players, a support and a jungle. You should be gold and above and willing to practice 3-4 times a week. (Times are not scheduled yet). If you are interested, PM me here with your IGN or add me on league, my league name is Kizno.


Dont think I have the time, and I'm in euw


----------



## ChadWarden

Hi, all, new to LoL.

I played dota on the wc3 engine and was pretty damn good at it.

LoL is a much easier to approach, fun, gooey graphics, and much more mainstream friendly (easier gameplay) and I love it.

Really wanted to get into an MMO or some kind of a game I could really get into, looked at the Top 10 games played in Korea at the moment, and LoL was 1st by a huge margin...

Still, refused to play, because I had that stubborn, "dota is best" mentality, but I found out pretty much all my friends stateside played it, and I hopped on just for social purposes.

Now I love the game.

Please feel free to add me, Cha SJ is my summoner name, I will check this thread at least once a day, for tips/chat/etc.

Does OCN have our own chat within the game?!


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I am making a team and I need 2 more players, a support and a jungle. You should be gold and above and willing to practice 3-4 times a week. (Times are not scheduled yet). If you are interested, PM me here with your IGN or add me on league, my league name is Kizno.


Not gold but I feel like I'm close - willing to try out. I play jungle mainly. Add me if your willing to give me a chance.

IGN: Nihsnek


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I am making a team and I need 2 more players, a support and a jungle. You should be gold and above and willing to practice 3-4 times a week. (Times are not scheduled yet). If you are interested, PM me here with your IGN or add me on league, my league name is Kizno.


I could dedicated 95% of my waking hours to jungling for a team.

im duoing with plats and diamonds, and playing well with these match ups.

OP.GG MMR look up puts me around 1550~1600

Just Me Shyvana
1,591
Silver 5 (0 LP)
Nice! You are beyond this league!
13th algorithm algorithm has been applied. Don't be surprised with any sudden changes on your MMR value.
For proper results, you must have played a majority of your ten recent games as ranked.
If the service fails to analyze your MMR value, we advise you to play about 5 more solo queue ranked games.

Main jungles are Shyvana, Elise, Sejuani, Cassiopeia, Diana, (insert some jungler here, 90% sure ill pick em up pretty quick)


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I recently discovered how great Frank Sinatra radio on Pandora is for League of Legends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I usually listen to either Dubstep like Borgore or Krewella or Eptic or metal like Bullet for my Valentine or Asking Alexandria or Woe is me, but there's something about Jazz that's so nice for this game.


You'd probably enjoy Chaox's stream if you haven't already watched, his music is usually electro-jazz/electro-swing music, very catchy stuff. Oh, and you also get to watch Chaox play ADC, that's neat too.

Stuff like this, for example.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> You'd probably enjoy Chaox's stream if you haven't already watched, his music is usually electro-jazz/electro-swing music, very catchy stuff. Oh, and you also get to watch Chaox play ADC, that's neat too.
> 
> Stuff like this, for example.


Wow, love it!


----------



## S4ndR4t

Hey guys. Been playing LoL since June 2011. Very addictive game. I've got 68 characters and I can play with all of them. I enjoy playing with Jarvan; Fiora; Wukong; Akali and Renekton in Top lane. Le Blanc; Brand; Akali, Lux and Annie in Mid lane. Lucian, Miss Fortune, Caitlyn and Quinn as ADC. Lux, Nidalee and Janna as Support. Jarvan, Xin, Fiddlesticks, Rengar and Kha-Zix as Jungle.

My favorite characters are Fiora, Jarvan, Brand, Lucian, Quinn and Wukong.

I play a lot of 5v5 - normal and ranked - Check out my profile and add me as a friend. I have just under 1000 wins and I have a lot of skill to offer


----------



## ChadWarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ndR4t*
> 
> Hey guys. Been playing LoL since June 2011. Very addictive game. I've got 68 characters and I can play with all of them. I enjoy playing with Jarvan; Fiora; Wukong; Akali and Renekton in Top lane. Le Blanc; Brand; Akali, Lux and Annie in Mid lane. Lucian, Miss Fortune, Caitlyn and Quinn as ADC. Lux, Nidalee and Janna as Support. Jarvan, Xin, Fiddlesticks, Rengar and Kha-Zix as Jungle.
> 
> My favorite characters are Fiora, Jarvan, Brand, Lucian, Quinn and Wukong.
> 
> I play a lot of 5v5 - normal and ranked - Check out my profile and add me as a friend. I have just under 1000 wins and I have a lot of skill to offer


What is your game id? Says no S4ndR4t as a summoner lol


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChadWarden*
> 
> What is your game id? Says no S4ndR4t as a summoner lol


Hi, it's definately S4ndR4t <- exactly like that - you should find me if you are on the EU Nordic and East server.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ndR4t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChadWarden*
> 
> What is your game id? Says no S4ndR4t as a summoner lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it's definately S4ndR4t <- exactly like that - you should find me if you are on the EU Nordic and East server.
Click to expand...

Says you have played no ranked games....


----------



## Narokuu

Adam Harrington (Shaco, Mordekaiser, Ryze, Karthus, Kassadin) and Eric Bra (Draaaaaaaaven, and Jax) interview tomorrow at 4pm PST/7pm EST. dont be late!


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ndR4t*
> 
> Hey guys. Been playing LoL since June 2011. Very addictive game. I've got 68 characters and I can play with all of them. I enjoy playing with Jarvan; Fiora; Wukong; Akali and Renekton in Top lane. Le Blanc; Brand; Akali, Lux and Annie in Mid lane. Lucian, Miss Fortune, Caitlyn and Quinn as ADC. Lux, Nidalee and Janna as Support. Jarvan, Xin, Fiddlesticks, Rengar and Kha-Zix as Jungle.
> 
> My favorite characters are Fiora, Jarvan, Brand, Lucian, Quinn and Wukong.
> 
> I play a lot of 5v5 - normal and ranked - Check out my profile and add me as a friend. I have just under 1000 wins and I have a lot of skill to offer


0_o

Normal 5v5

Wins134


----------



## w1zardofozz

Put Parov Stellar on my Pandora and a lot of his music sounds like he was inspired by the Cantina scene from Star Wars, I love it. Definitely gonna start listening to this while I play League


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Put Parov Stellar on my Pandora and a lot of his music sounds like he was inspired by the Cantina scene from Star Wars, I love it. Definitely gonna start listening to this while I play League


Glad you like them! Hopefully they help you make some plays!









On topic, question for, well anyone really but particularly those gold+. Working my way through silver, 80pts s3 atm, and I've been trying to minimize my deaths each game. Sometimes I can't help to think though that I should have stayed in a teamfight longer, or tried to be more aggressive in lane, when I have so many less deaths than my team. Is it better to just think of "well, I didn't die very much because I didn't make poor decisions, so I'll accept that loss." or "I should've been more aggressive." I know it's situational but I'm trying to keep my evaluations simple for now. Any advice would be good


----------



## YounGMessiah

lol just got two honorable opponents for my support nami , had more assists than anyone put together and more gold than the entire enemy side


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> lol just got two honorable opponents for my support nami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , had more assists than anyone put together and more gold than the entire enemy side


People and their Air....


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Says you have played no ranked games....


Hi, yeah I have two profiles. Play ranked with my other one.







I want to start playing ranked with this profile, but I'm looking for a good team before I do that


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ndR4t*
> 
> Hi, yeah I have two profiles. Play ranked with my other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start playing ranked with this profile, but I'm looking for a good team before I do that


I checked both your profiles and the other one is less than the one you stated above


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Glad you like them! Hopefully they help you make some plays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, question for, well anyone really but particularly those gold+. Working my way through silver, 80pts s3 atm, and I've been trying to minimize my deaths each game. Sometimes I can't help to think though that I should have stayed in a teamfight longer, or tried to be more aggressive in lane, when I have so many less deaths than my team. Is it better to just think of "well, I didn't die very much because I didn't make poor decisions, so I'll accept that loss." or "I should've been more aggressive." I know it's situational but I'm trying to keep my evaluations simple for now. Any advice would be good


Hey man,

If I may ask, what characters do you play with and as what? I play with all types of characters in all lanes and my kill/death ratio is always positive







except when playing support. Try the following tips and see if it helps.

*Top* - If your opponent has an op character, try a tanky build and stay close to your turret when your hp is below 50% - He will try to kill you under your turret eventually and you should be able to kill him if he does.
*Mid* - Easily one of the most challenging lanes if not THE most challenging lane. Make use of wards to prevent ganks and always watch your map. Remember, practice makes perfect, so find a character that you are good with in mid lane and stick with it until you have mastered him








*ADC* - Playing ADC is probably the easiest role in LoL. Concentrate on your farm and always try to get more creep kills than your opponent. Also, don't be too aggressive - your support is there to suck-up most of the damage, so try to harass the enemy players whilst staying behind your creeps and support. If your support is good, also try to stay in your lane for longer periods, pushing hard to get the turret down as early as possible - early gold bonuses will ensure better items and more kills








*Jungle* - When playing jungle, make use of wards in the enemy jungle. Counter jungling is a fast way to get xp and gold. Also check your map constantly and do not gank when your hp as well as your team players hp is below 30%, unless the enemy team players are also very low on hp.

In team fights, always target the enemy ADC, followed by their mid, then support. If you are playing mid or adc, stay behind your team and concentrate all your damage on one of the enemy players. If you are playing support - concentrate on keeping your adc alive. If your adc is not carrying the team as he/she should, keep the player with the most damage alive, whilst harassing the enemy team with your offensive skills. With the above mentioned players, you should always try to be the last man standing. If you are playing top or jungle - take the front line, targeting the ADC, followed by their mid, then support. You should be able to get at least one kill before dying, but this will change as you get better. If you are playing with a tanky support character, also take the front line (you know who to target







)

Hope this helps







Always keep a calm mind and encourage your team, if you are having a bad day, try to change your playing technique by staying close to your turret and don't go into the jungle or enemy lines alone. If you can stay alive and not feed, your game will change for the better after 5 to 10 minutes guaranteed.


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I checked both your profiles and the other one is less than the one you stated above


Haha, my other profile does not have the same ID. I have not played with it since July either. Been working on improving my skills with a wider range of characters on my S4ndR4t profile. What's your game ID? I'll invite you, then we can play together


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali67219*
> 
> I am making a team and I need 2 more players, a support and a jungle. You should be gold and above and willing to practice 3-4 times a week. (Times are not scheduled yet). If you are interested, PM me here with your IGN or add me on league, my league name is Kizno.


Hey man,

How long have you been playing? Can your existing team members play with any of the above mentioned roles as well? A good team should be skilled on all levels with all players. On which server are you?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Adam Harrington (Shaco, Mordekaiser, Ryze, Karthus, Kassadin) and Eric Bra (Draaaaaaaaven, and Jax) interview tomorrow at 4pm PST/7pm EST. dont be late!


I thought you already did interviews with them?


----------



## Narokuu

No, it was scheduled, and cancelled. it is happening later today! cannot wait.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4ndR4t*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> If I may ask, what characters do you play with and as what? I play with all types of characters in all lanes and my kill/death ratio is always positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except when playing support. Try the following tips and see if it helps.
> 
> *SNIP*


I usually ADC, play nearly all ADCs though I favor Sivir, Ezreal, Corki, and Lucian, though I've been known to play a good Lux, Vlad, and Thresh. Thanks for the advice, but that's more general laning tips that I already know. I was looking specifically for input by gold+ on how I should try looking at my deaths.

If I end up like 5 to 7 deaths lower than my team, should I be happy and think that I made less mistakes, or think I'm too many below my team and maybe could've been more aggressive and given up a couple more to try and turn things in our favor?


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Glad you like them! Hopefully they help you make some plays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, question for, well anyone really but particularly those gold+. Working my way through silver, 80pts s3 atm, and I've been trying to minimize my deaths each game. Sometimes I can't help to think though that I should have stayed in a teamfight longer, or tried to be more aggressive in lane, when I have so many less deaths than my team. Is it better to just think of "well, I didn't die very much because I didn't make poor decisions, so I'll accept that loss." or "I should've been more aggressive." I know it's situational but I'm trying to keep my evaluations simple for now. Any advice would be good


I think for your specific situation, dying less is better 95% of the time than dying more. If you play aggressive and trade a kill, it really isn't worth much. The 300 gold you get for a kill doesn't mean much at all, what does matter is what you do when the other player is dead. When you trade a kill you both die so its just a flat 300 gold you both get and then you lose out on about 300 gold worth of farm when your dead. So i think your problem is not that you aren't playing aggressive enough.

I think you should try to make every second you are alive count. If you truly have less deaths than the other players in the game you should have a large advantage over people even if they have 1 or 2 more kills than you. Use your time alive to push their minions under tower so they lose CS, use it to get a dragon for your team, use it to take down your tower, use it to make a smart roam. All these things not only help you out, but they give your teammates advantages too.

I personally am a very timid player, never really really aggressive unless it is an informed decision. I mained support in S3 to carry myself to plat, and if you ask me the three most important things that lead to winning it would be:
1. Don't die
2. Ward the map
3. NEVER get caught late game.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I think for your specific situation, dying less is better 95% of the time than dying more. If you play aggressive and trade a kill, it really isn't worth much. The 300 gold you get for a kill doesn't mean much at all, what does matter is what you do when the other player is dead. When you trade a kill you both die so its just a flat 300 gold you both get and then you lose out on about 300 gold worth of farm when your dead. So i think your problem is not that you aren't playing aggressive enough.
> 
> I think you should try to make every second you are alive count. If you truly have less deaths than the other players in the game you should have a large advantage over people even if they have 1 or 2 more kills than you. Use your time alive to push their minions under tower so they lose CS, use it to get a dragon for your team, use it to take down your tower, use it to make a smart roam. All these things not only help you out, but they give your teammates advantages too.
> 
> I personally am a very timid player, never really really aggressive unless it is an informed decision. I mained support in S3 to carry myself to plat, and if you ask me the three most important things that lead to winning it would be:
> 1. Don't die
> 2. Ward the map
> 3. NEVER get caught late game.


Seems I've been thinking about it mostly the right way then. Thanks for confirming, I'll keep trying to fine tune my play


----------



## EtoileYuki

Ok, so I'm new to the club









I've been playing since May 2012, I'm Silver III on EUW
My main champions are Riven, Ahri and Sona.

I think I'll sign up on the NA server.. That way, I'll be able to play with you guys, and also I'll be able to play when EUW is f*cked up


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Man, I don't know what the issue is lately. I got up to Diamond 3 around 2 months ago. Was holding my own. Pretty much stagnated there for a few weeks. FF14 came out. Started to play less. But some friends in FF14 still played so I helped get them gold. Just annihalated my MMR doing that (went from 2400 to 1400). Started to recover, got back to 1927. But I swear. So many trolls are in this game. The second they see my Diamond Border they start raging about being boosted, etc. Then I go like 20-4. But they spend 90% of thier time trolling the Diamond border they don't play well, and then we end up still losing. I kinda want the borders gone!

Anyways, you can tell season has ended. It's much harder to carry people anymore. Half the people just don't care. Hate preseason.


----------



## prznar1

A friend needs to get a new pc that will draw little amount of power. it also should be a cheap to get. Im suggesting to him a g1620 and 7750. this should do the job at 1920x1080 at full right? stable 60 with vsync should be no problem here right?


----------



## Narokuu

Interview starts in 15 minutes, Shaco, Mordekaiser, Karthus, Kassadin, and Ryze and Draven, and Jax. cant post a link cuz mods get mad =P

use your imagination. its on twitch <3


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Interview starts in 15 minutes, Shaco, Mordekaiser, Karthus, Kassadin, and Ryze and Draven, and Jax. cant post a link cuz mods get mad =P
> 
> use your imagination. its on twitch <3


I am excited for that, shaco is my favorite jungler.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> A friend needs to get a new pc that will draw little amount of power. it also should be a cheap to get. Im suggesting to him a g1620 and 7750. this should do the job at 1920x1080 at full right? stable 60 with vsync should be no problem here right?


If hes only playing league then thats more than enough.


----------



## Narokuu

For those that missed the interview, its on The Tube <3


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So I tried AD Elise
That was fun


----------



## YounGMessiah

I love AD elise, been doing it forever! I do it as jungle always


----------



## ChadWarden

Question, guys, I saw this post up since over 2 weeks ago.

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/community/community-events/snowdown-approaches

Every day I check to see if the winter skins are available ( I want santa veigar) But It's never available. Any idea what the hell snowdown is, and when/if I can buy these winter skins?!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChadWarden*
> 
> Question, guys, I saw this post up since over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/community/community-events/snowdown-approaches
> 
> Every day I check to see if the winter skins are available ( I want santa veigar) But It's never available. Any idea what the hell snowdown is, and when/if I can buy these winter skins?!


It will be soon, they just released patch notes for 3.15, So, my assumption is that the showdown will be with the next patch.

Edit; maybe, maybe not since the new patch is out.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I thought they had a page with the dates of each skin when its going to be available?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I love AD elise, been doing it forever! I do it as jungle always


AD Elise was fun, seems lesser damage, but thats just cause bruiser builds seem to be that way.

I play ADC Ahri ALOT.
http://imgur.com/a/yDCu4


----------



## patriotaki

i think yasuo's ultimate is very hard in teamfights..what do you think?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> i think yasuo's ultimate is very hard in teamfights..what do you think?


I thikn he's going to simply be too high of a skill cap champion that he'd only ever be used effectively by dedicatedplayers or PLatinum 3/Diamond and above, but he's also too s[pecific for his champion pool.

he'll need to be matched with Janna, nautalis, Alistar, and other champions that cuase knock ups to be effective in a team comp.
Whoever plays him will have to have splitsecond reactions and only truely well mechanically advainced lanters like FAKER and Toyz and Scarra ect really have the potentially to play him well.

ITs like zyra, some people can moderately burst with zyra, but she has an INSANELY high skill cap to utilize her full burst potentials.


----------



## vnaut

Lol scarra and mechanically advanced in the same sentence.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Lol scarra and mechanically advanced in the same sentence.


Implying one of the longest standing pro lol players isn't mechanically skilled.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Implying one of the longest standing pro lol players isn't mechanically skilled.


As with any sport, pro players are held to a certain standard and criticized.

Faker has been called by many pros to be the BEST player currently. This hasn't happened since Season 1 with bigfatjiji. This is the second time that this has happened. Toyz was MVP season 2 finals and was a huge part to why they won. I can see him being in the same league as Faker. Lumping scarra in there, who by the way ranked himself not too long ago to be roughly 4th/5th best mid in NA (out of 8), is ridiculous.

His mechanics relative to other pro players is really, really bad. So yes, I am implying that he is bad.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> As with any sport, pro players are held to a certain standard and criticized.
> 
> Faker has been called by many pros to be the BEST player currently. This hasn't happened since Season 1 with bigfatjiji. This is the second time that this has happened. Toyz was MVP season 2 finals and was a huge part to why they won. I can see him being in the same league as Faker. Lumping scarra in there, who by the way ranked himself not too long ago to be roughly 4th/5th best mid in NA (out of 8), is ridiculous.
> 
> His mechanics relative to other pro players is really, really bad. So yes, I am implying that he is bad.


and are you getting paid to play league of legends?

in my opinion you cant judge a player that's better than you. I sure as hell don't judge anyone higher rank than me. They are better. Period.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> and are you getting paid to play league of legends?
> 
> in my opinion *you cant judge a player that's better than you*. I sure as hell don't judge anyone higher rank than me. They are better. Period.


Sure you can judge someone who's better than you. If I can point out a shortcoming in a NBA players game why can't I do the same with a league player? Just because someone is better than you at league doesn't mean you can't point out what they're weak at. If you actually have evidence to back it up and know what you're talking about then you can judge someones skill.


----------



## Narokuu

Fair enough, i try not to judge people. i Just play the game.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> and are you getting paid to play league of legends?
> 
> in my opinion you cant judge a player that's better than you. I sure as hell don't judge anyone higher rank than me. They are better. Period.


So you're disagreeing with me that scarra is bad relative to other pros? Because that's what I'm saying. You're arguing with a point no one even made.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Pretty awesome day for my ADC Ahri gameplay. I think I finally caught on how to CS well with her, and really make my laning stronger.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> So you're disagreeing with me that scarra is bad relative to other pros? Because that's what I'm saying. You're arguing with a point no one even made.


I'm curious who in NA you'd replace him with. He may not be the best mid but he's certainly worthy of the spot that he holds. Just cuz he's not top 3 NA or something doesn't mean he's so bad that he should be removed, which is what you're making it sound like.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome day for my ADC Ahri gameplay. I think I finally caught on how to CS well with her, and really make my laning stronger.


I'm just going to go make smurf account and name it just ahri.......


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I'm just going to go make smurf account and name it just ahri.......







also



rendering a video of this match. Show off some ADC Ahri Skeelz


----------



## w1zardofozz

Alright guys I just got to a LAN party with friends. We are gonna have a little challenge that starts at midnight for league of legends. We're all gonna get on our smurfs and play what lane we want and for every time we die we have to eat a full ghost pepper, This is gonna be fun







If I die one of you guys can have my Computer, cuz I wont be needing it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Alright guys I just got to a LAN party with friends. We are gonna have a little challenge that starts at midnight for league of legends. We're all gonna get on our smurfs and play what lane we want and for every time we die we have to eat a full ghost pepper, This is gonna be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I die one of you guys can have my Computer, cuz I wont be needing it.


you guys are crazy...


----------



## w1zardofozz




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

finally got a match recorded and uploaded.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Alright guys I just got to a LAN party with friends. We are gonna have a little challenge that starts at midnight for league of legends. We're all gonna get on our smurfs and play what lane we want and for every time we die we have to eat a full ghost pepper, This is gonna be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I die one of you guys can have my Computer, cuz I wont be needing it.


Vids or this didnt happen


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got a match recorded and uploaded.


yeah as ADC main I really didn't like your start. I don't want to start an argument here but I am going to list things that I disagree with:

Boots 4 pots

Not pulling

Slow reaction to ashe when she was at blue

Not re-engaging w/thresh pull

Not using pots to heal when on 50% HP after engage

Not being aggressive in lane against an ashe + yasou when you have Thresh (he isn't aggressive enough either tho)
Like, you have no idea how important lvl2 is bot lane. Against ashe w/thresh you NEED to hit lvl2 first. If you do, you can easily get FB. Heck, I've done it many times with a passive lane as Lulu/Ashe or Lulu/Trist or Sona/Trist etc.

Just some early game stuff, didn't look past 5min.

vamp + dagger is odd if youre going for bilge, rather get vamp + long sword, bilge -> 3 daggers -> blade -> boots (tristana build)
If you're going for tri, sustain is pointless because of your Q... so something like dorans -> phage -> spell blade thing -> finish tri / get vamp depending on needs -> bork > boots (depending on when you leave lane) etc. (thats basically my corki build)

Not agressive enough despite advantage at like 9min etc, also farm is kinda low.

Need to sync up backs w/thresh... not that important its a normal/hes random.

etc.

enemy bot was worse tho, that really wasn't ranked was it... oh god it was rofl. Yeah. wat.


----------



## soulwrath

Should specify what champs your using mastieries for and against what kind of champs. That is the general idea of adc just 2 to 3 points will usually be allocated elsewhere


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Should specify what champs your using mastieries for and against what kind of champs. That is the general idea of adc just 2 to 3 points will usually be allocated elsewhere


I really wonder if Chaox S3 9/0/21 could work in S4 though


----------



## soulwrath

Maybe but most likely not


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Vids or this didnt happen










If I were thinking I would've ran fraps on my desktop and used the webcam on my laptop to record face reactions. It was freaking hilarious though, I ended up dying twice as vayne, our top lane malphite died 3 times, my friend who did mid lane died once as ahri, we had Sejuani Jungle and he died 3 times and my friend who played leona died 4 times xD. We won and I think the reason we died so rarely was because none of us wanted to eat the peppers







. Good night over all, Mostly victories with 1 defeat for the night.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were thinking I would've ran fraps on my desktop and used the webcam on my laptop to record face reactions. It was freaking hilarious though, I ended up dying twice as vayne, our top lane malphite died 3 times, my friend who did mid lane died once as ahri, we had Sejuani Jungle and he died 3 times and my friend who played leona died 4 times xD. We won and I think the reason we died so rarely was because none of us wanted to eat the peppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good night over all, Mostly victories with 1 defeat for the night.


well considering you were under trheat of having your tongue fried by biological soources..... yeah id say 1 defeat is understandable seeing as people like their tastebuds.

I changed the sejuani stuff in my client so I dont have to view her rubbish looks and hear her stupid voice over on champion select. but i cant get the inclient portrait to change :/
Just glad to have "Winter is coming!" back. I will never believe the new sejuani exists, only that Traditional Sejuani reighns in my heart for ever as my Ice Queen.
also the hilarity of how long it takes a team to shred a 5.6k HP tank Sejuani, with spirit visage, randuins, warmogs, sorc boots, and I WAS building into Sunfire for the lulz. I wonder if sejuani can hit 6k HP LOL
was so funny watching people trying to fight that monster.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Sejuani is horrifying if you know how to use her. Kinda overlooked sometimes in my opinion.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Oh and we only did the peppers thing for one game


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Sejuani is horrifying if you know how to use her. Kinda overlooked sometimes in my opinion.


Shyvana, Sejuani, and Elise are my trinity of junglers

Tanky Damage nightmares. LOL

And btw

shyvana is so freaking broken right now, im going to HATE when they nerf her :/


This game was almost an outright loss, was 1 us 9 them rene so fed. But I took a risk and rushed into spirit visage before ancient golum and started facerolling in team fights. and then i finish golum and rush into armor and it was just like waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.

just wrecked the enemy team so hard and carried my braind dead team mates.

managed to get a 4for 3 and my carries had to recall so i said "screw it" and rushed the inihbitor and managed to take both nexus towers too dragoned away and SURVIVED. God Shyvana is broken right now.


omg i did it again, but this time just steam rolledl. Troll the enemy team so hard with tanking. trying to get them to kill me and running off LOL was so funny.



oh god again, this is so funny.


LOL CARRIED.

That game was so lost, but i managed t turn it around, lol.

Man I love Shyvana


----------



## S4ndR4t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I think you should try to make every second you are alive count. If you truly have less deaths than the other players in the game you should have a large advantage over people even if they have 1 or 2 more kills than you. Use your time alive to push their minions under tower so they lose CS, use it to get a dragon for your team, use it to take down your tower, use it to make a smart roam. All these things not only help you out, but they give your teammates advantages too.
> 
> I personally am a very timid player, never really really aggressive unless it is an informed decision. I mained support in S3 to carry myself to plat, and if you ask me the three most important things that lead to winning it would be:
> 1. Don't die
> 2. Ward the map
> 3. NEVER get caught late game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> I usually ADC, play nearly all ADCs though I favor Sivir, Ezreal, Corki, and Lucian, though I've been known to play a good Lux, Vlad, and Thresh. Thanks for the advice, but that's more general laning tips that I already know. I was looking specifically for input by gold+ on how I should try looking at my deaths.
> 
> If I end up like 5 to 7 deaths lower than my team, should I be happy and think that I made less mistakes, or think I'm too many below my team and maybe could've been more aggressive and given up a couple more to try and turn things in our favor?


Playing with mostly ADC, should mean that you end up with more kills and less deaths than your team, so you should not feel bad in any way. If you obtain the kills in an unfair manner i.e KS, then you should feel bad (Not saying you do this) I personally think that all players should strive to get a good kill/death ratio as you are if they want to be in the top league:thumb:


----------



## Fortunex

I think that rather than looking at the number of deaths, you should look at the reasons. If you only died 3 times, but each time it was because you made a bad decision, then you should work on that. But if you died 5 times, and 4 of them were suicides to secure an objective, then that's probably fine.


----------



## soulwrath

^ Not always - especially if in the case you have baron buff or shut down, unless you are defending your nexus turrets and your teammates are 5 seconds away - then yes i agree. Only reason you should die is from ganks, ie: 3-4 man - if you are low (50% i want to especially with the new masteries) and they are + 80% hp - dont be greedy and trying to last hit that minion, because more than likely you will die, giving them the advantage and causing a tilt


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Downloaded the game this weekend since I wanted to find out what my friends are playing. I'm starting to get the hang of the game, chose Ash as my champion as a beginner.

I'd say I find the game interesting, very interested in leveling up so I can match up against my friends. My friends did a 3 vs 3 match and I was the weakest link in my team at level 2.

Any tips other than last hitting minions?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

heh, no idea there was a league club here.

i started playing shortly after the Lulu patch. i didnt play ranked at all in S2, and got to about 500 wins 500 losses. season 3 i have played a couple hundred ranked games, most of those being in Silver V. i decayed due to inactivity to Bronze I, where i quickly lost like 89000 games in a row, and am currently at about 50lp in bronze II.

i have mixed emotions about league. on one hand, i love the game. its really complex, really competitive, and most of all super fun. however, i noticed once they introduced the league system that the community went to **** (not that it was great beforehand). i know my mistakes and what i need to work on in the game, and am fully aware that my actions can either cause us to win or lose, but i swear, 8 out of 10 games, i get matched with people who are impossible to carry, and have little to no basic understanding of the game or its mechanics.

right now im back to winning more than losing, but its still a game of chance in ranked majority of the time in Bronze. i typically have no issues making it to a promo series, but once in the games, i usually lose both back to back. its frustrating considering i have over 60% win with Zac and with Ziggs yet i cant seem to find any luck in promos. ive only won 1 promo since getting to silver IV promos months ago. had i known then that you lose LP from decay, i would have tried to get a game in.......oh wells.... season 4 is looking much better

EDIT: my lolking is here. http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30452336#profile feel free to have a look and critique me. last game was a wash due to an AFK sivir, so we just kinda screwed around till 20 mins. gotta love the ranked AFKers......


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Downloaded the game this weekend since I wanted to find out what my friends are playing. I'm starting to get the hang of the game, chose Ash as my champion as a beginner.
> 
> I'd say I find the game interesting, very interested in leveling up so I can match up against my friends. My friends did a 3 vs 3 match and I was the weakest link in my team at level 2.
> 
> Any tips other than last hitting minions?


the game is really hard at first dude. there is so much to take in its insane.

last hitting minions is a major thing, and one of the core things that makes a good player. beyond that there is map awarness, buff timings, counters, zoning.....it goes on and on.

id suggest hitting up youtube for LoL basics like orb walking and stuff. also watch some streams on twitch and try to absorb as much as you can.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> the game is really hard at first dude. there is so much to take in its insane.
> 
> last hitting minions is a major thing, and one of the core things that makes a good player. beyond that there is map awarness, buff timings, counters, zoning.....it goes on and on.
> 
> id suggest hitting up youtube for LoL basics like orb walking and stuff. also watch some streams on twitch and try to absorb as much as you can.


Great thanks REP+. Yes, I got beat up really bad playing with my friends. Well, I told them not to take pitty on me so I can learn the hard way. Well it helped me be more motivated on learning on how to play the game right. Will check it out to get some play styles and strategies.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

what type of champion have you been playing?

i started out with Ashe, but now im not sure if ADC is the easiest way to start or not.....

i almost think learning to jungle or play mid is the best way to start......


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> what type of champion have you been playing?
> 
> i started out with Ashe, but now im not sure if ADC is the easiest way to start or not.....
> 
> i almost think learning to jungle or play mid is the best way to start......


Same, I'm starting out with Ashe. Been playing 5 vs AI lately.

Thought I'd be more of a support player since all my friends have tank champions. Still new to the terms as jungle. I sometimes I go through the jungle if I need a few more hundreds to get an item.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Same, I'm starting out with Ashe. Been playing 5 vs AI lately.
> 
> Thought I'd be more of a support player since all my friends have tank champions. Still new to the terms as jungle. I sometimes I go through the jungle if I need a few more hundreds to get an item.


i used to like jungle over everything else, but you become a scapegoat for everyone else. yesterday i was jungling as Warwick, and 4 mins in, Sivir at bottom goes all in and gets whipped. right away she goes "gg, noob jungle".........2 mins later she has died again, then left the game.

bottom top and mid can all lose their lanes at level 1 and the jungler will get blamed. thats why i pretty much stopped jungling for a while. i recently started again, but its the same ****, you just have to ignore it. but jungle can make a big impact on the game, specially if you counter jungle the enemy.

give Caitlyn a shot if youre liking Ashe, she has more range and is really easy to play. Ashe does have a better initiate, in fact its one of the best in the game, and it can be used as an escape if needed.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i used to like jungle over everything else, but you become a scapegoat for everyone else. yesterday i was jungling as Warwick, and 4 mins in, Sivir at bottom goes all in and gets whipped. right away she goes "gg, noob jungle".........2 mins later she has died again, then left the game.
> 
> bottom top and mid can all lose their lanes at level 1 and the jungler will get blamed. thats why i pretty much stopped jungling for a while. i recently started again, but its the same ****, you just have to ignore it. but jungle can make a big impact on the game, specially if you counter jungle the enemy.
> 
> give Caitlyn a shot if youre liking Ashe, she has more range and is really easy to play. Ashe does have a better initiate, in fact its one of the best in the game, and it can be used as an escape if needed.


I agree, that can be annoying having others rage. So far I haven't really met any brats on my skill level on 5 vs Ai begginer. They've been telling me what lane to take, either top or bottom.

Good to know on what next Champion to use next. Yes, I feel more comfortable with range, seems easier running away lol...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

hey guys quick question.

I've noticed that a few jungle shvyana mains who have similar match couints as I do(but ELO in 1800~2000 range) are starting to drop Anceint Golum/Lizard from their builds in favor of other items.
I have also started to do this, dropping golum and substituting in black cleaver (to have similar HP/CDR bonus with more damage).

Do you think this is because of the changes to the jungle and Shyvana's inante tankyness? Or is it that the jungle items aren't as useful anymore?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hey guys quick question.
> 
> I've noticed that a few jungle shvyana mains who have similar match couints as I do(but ELO in 1800~2000 range) are starting to drop Anceint Golum/Lizard from their builds in favor of other items.
> I have also started to do this, dropping golum and substituting in black cleaver (to have similar HP/CDR bonus with more damage).
> 
> Do you think this is because of the changes to the jungle and Shyvana's inante tankyness? Or is it that the jungle items aren't as useful anymore?


im pretty sure they nerfed those items and they became less attractive as far as stats/cost are concerned. i dont think its because of the changes to the jungle, but the changes to the item itself.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im pretty sure they nerfed those items and they became less attractive as far as stats/cost are concerned. i dont think its because of the changes to the jungle, but the changes to the item itself.


yeha im finding that black cleaver is just becoming abetter item iverall when i can just sell cutlass when i dont need it and get the extra damage and similar HP without too much more effort. Its a 1000 gold difference but brutalizer can be built for less and then kept for later on building of clever, and its the same CDR.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I just got into jungling and am saving up for Sejuani. I LOVE Pantheon for anything and he is really fun to jungle with.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I just got into jungling and am saving up for Sejuani. I LOVE Pantheon for anything and he is really fun to jungle with.


Sejuani is an amazing full HP tank, just stack HP items over and over, Mass Slows and that stun, she's powered by HP.
HP=Damage AP=more damage, with sejuani.


My build is
Sorc Boots, Rylais, Warmogs, Spirit Visage, Ranuins omen, then Banshies for AP heavy, or Sunfire for AD heavy, you can also go Locket or Rod of Ages for extra, HP and Tankyness/Damage


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I just got into jungling and am saving up for Sejuani. I LOVE Pantheon for anything and he is really fun to jungle with.


my fav jungles are Zac, Warwick, Lee Sin, Hecarim, and Diana.

Zac was the strongest out of them, but i havent played him since they nerfed him, and i dont see him much anymore either.

Warwick is by far the easiest one to jungle with, and his ganks are pretty much a free kill after level 6 (laners attention to you is key here though)

Lee Sin is, well, Lee Sin. a beast in the jungle or in lane. Free Win Lee Sin OP LEE

the horse is also really strong....and fast....


----------



## Zonengorg

Hi there, I'm kinda rusty since it is almost 1 year I have playing DoTa 2







. But before that I loved to jungle with Nautilus, Skarner, Hecarim, Lee Sin, Renekton, Nunu and Rammus









Don't really know the state of LoL jungle at the moment and I'm guessing alot of things have changed in 1 year :d

I'm planing to return to LoL by the next week, I play only normals (bots are welcome too xD ) since I do not feel good enough to play ranked xD if you want to add me here is my summoner: Zonengorg


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonengorg*
> 
> Hi there, I'm kinda rusty since it is almost 1 year I have playing DoTa 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But before that I loved to jungle with Nautilus, Skarner, Hecarim, Lee Sin, Renekton, Nunu and Rammus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really know the state of LoL jungle at the moment and I'm guessing alot of things have changed in 1 year :d
> 
> I'm planing to return to LoL by the next week, I play only normals (bots are welcome too xD ) since I do not feel good enough to play ranked xD if you want to add me here is my summoner: Zonengorg


jungle has changed a lot in the last year. in fact, season 4 is bringing tons of changes, most of them are awesome IMO.

http://www.lolking.net/news/league-waypointnov7

that vid sums up whats going on in the jungle this season.


----------



## Zonengorg

Thank you very much good sir, this way I'll be avoiding rage @ me.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonengorg*
> 
> Thank you very much good sir, this way I'll be avoiding rage @ me.


heh, posting in

posting in franbunnys thread on leagues forums and already hes been called "silver trash" and they "can see the bronze radiating off of me" lol...

the league community is literally the WORST community in gaming history.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, posting in
> 
> posting in franbunnys thread on leagues forums and already hes been called "silver trash" and they "can see the bronze radiating off of me" lol...
> 
> the league community is literally the WORST community in gaming history.


You must not have been around CounterStrike 1.4-1.6 era, lol.

Fact is, any game/sport/activity where people try so heavily to compete in a team environment will have a toxic "community" because for the most part, those who aren't above average will want to have a scapegoat as to why they aren't above average, and its much easier to externalize blame, than to accept it.

It is usually hilarious though, those who complain the most about it, tend to be the ones who demonstrate the same behavior themselves.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You must not have been around CounterStrike 1.4-1.6 era, lol.
> 
> Fact is, any game/sport/activity where people try so heavily to compete in a team environment will have a toxic "community" because for the most part, those who aren't above average will want to have a scapegoat as to why they aren't above average, and its much easier to externalize blame, than to accept it.
> 
> It is usually hilarious though, those who complain the most about it, tend to be the ones who demonstrate the same behavior themselves.


i was actually. i started CS in 1.5 and still play CS GO.

i never encountered the type of hate and out right childish behavior in CS . sure, there was the usuall " noob" "scrub" stuff going on, but not to the extent of league.

maybe its because i was young and actually decent in CS, i dont know. its pretty annoying though. i seriously just dont understand the point of talking down to someone in a video game.

there literally isnt anything more pointless. being good at a video game amounts to diddly piss in real life, yet most of these guys cling onto it like its going to be their claim to fame.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i was actually. i started CS in 1.5 and still play CS GO.
> 
> *i never encountered the type of hate and out right childish behavior in CS GO*. sure, there was the usuall " noob" "scrub" stuff going on, but not to the extent of league.
> 
> maybe its because i was young and actually decent in CS, i dont know. its pretty annoying though. i seriously just dont understand the point of talking down to someone in a video game.
> 
> there literally isnt anything more pointless. being good at a video game amounts to diddly piss in real life, yet most of these guys cling onto it like its going to be their claim to fame.


There is almost nothing competitive about CS:GO, that's why there isn't much hate.

As for the talking down to people, maybe it was because you were young and had more time to play CS than to play LoL, but the toxic nature of the game is directly related to how competitive the game is, its part of the mental battle to be better than the ones around you, at least for those who aren't obviously above others in skill.

Again, externalizing blame, instead of internalizing it, most people are simply not capable of accepting fault blame, therefor they seek to put others lower than themselves in order to justify losing. If you give them any fuel to the fire ( by screwing up badly), they will lash out because its an easy target to blame.

heh, OCN psychology, gotta love it.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

heh, you belong on leagues forum.

CS GO was a typo. i went back and edited it before you posted. i havent played enough CS go in competitive mode to know anything about the people that play it. also, i actually have much more time to play games now than i did in college. i monitor data integrity all day at work so my days are filled with forum posting and my nights filled with as much gaming and as little wife as possible.

also, i do internalize blame. when a game is lost, i dont blame others. i look to see what i did wrong and where i can improve. im not talking about bad players making excuses, im talking about the GOOD players. the good players are the toxic ones.

you cant ask for advice in any way shape or form unless you are gold or higher without getting **** on by someone higher than you in rank.

there are lots of things that i am waaaaaay better at than my peers, and instead of being a **** about it, i help them. this does not happen in league. at all.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, you belong on leagues forum.
> 
> CS GO was a typo. i went back and edited it before you posted. i havent played enough CS go in competitive mode to know anything about the people that play it. also, i actually have much more time to play games now than i did in college. i monitor data integrity all day at work so my days are filled with forum posting and my nights filled with as much gaming and as little wife as possible.
> 
> also, i do internalize blame. when a game is lost, i dont blame others. i look to see what i did wrong and where i can improve. im not talking about bad players making excuses, im talking about the GOOD players. the good players are the toxic ones.
> 
> you cant ask for advice in any way shape or form unless you are gold or higher without getting **** on by someone higher than you in rank.
> 
> there are lots of things that i am waaaaaay better at than my peers, and instead of being a **** about it, i help them. this does not happen in league. at all.


I was CAL IM in CS, it was a very different world when you reached higher competition levels / LANs and other tournament events. Maybe you didn't see it, because there were plenty of psuedo competitive / casual servers to play on to avoid the toxicity.

I make no accusations or assumptions to your character. I state that most people can't internalize blame, which is true, and that doesn't mean that you don't. I would have to ask what medium you are using to try to get advice, ingame or inclient is not really the best place to seek help, people are focusing on their upcoming match, figuring out what they themselves can improve upon in their own play, or upset / raging about others in their last match.

This is a terrible analogy but it's like asking for batting advice from a guy who just struck out for the third out in the bottom of the ninth while he's walking back to the dugout, and wondering why he didn't want to give you training tips to improve your own swing.

I have found plenty of good players are more than willing to assist me and give me tips, when I approach them correctly. Forums, PM's on forums, vent when not in matches. I also read many guides, watch streams and really listen when many of them tell me map awareness / last hitting / not dying / good trades are probably the most important aspects of the game.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, you belong on leagues forum.
> 
> CS GO was a typo. i went back and edited it before you posted. i havent played enough CS go in competitive mode to know anything about the people that play it. also, i actually have much more time to play games now than i did in college. i monitor data integrity all day at work so my days are filled with forum posting and my nights filled with as much gaming and as little wife as possible.
> 
> also, i do internalize blame. when a game is lost, i dont blame others. i look to see what i did wrong and where i can improve. im not talking about bad players making excuses, im talking about the GOOD players. the good players are the toxic ones.
> 
> you cant ask for advice in any way shape or form unless you are gold or higher without getting **** on by someone higher than you in rank.
> 
> there are lots of things that i am waaaaaay better at than my peers, and instead of being a **** about it, i help them. this does not happen in league. at all.


LOL.. I guess you can say the same for COD players. Pretty bad too, if your good, your called a hacker, if your bad your called names.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> LOL.. I guess you can say the same for COD players. Pretty bad too, if your good, your called a hacker, if your bad your called names.


Hehe OT but.... I remember having a running count of random pub servers I was banned for "hacking" in CS 1.5, IIRC it was at 27 when I stopped counting. Those were the days, lol.


----------



## Zonengorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, posting in
> 
> posting in franbunnys thread on leagues forums and already hes been called "silver trash" and they "can see the bronze radiating off of me" lol...
> 
> the league community is literally the WORST community in gaming history.


xD lol, I do remember the grade of faming, they even told that the DoTa 2 Community was the worst, but in a year playing it, it has been quite easy to deal with (in comparision of course xD )

I do not really know if will be able to go back to LoL since DoTa 2 is too adictive


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zonengorg*
> 
> Thank you very much good sir, this way I'll be avoiding rage @ me.
> 
> 
> 
> heh, posting in
> 
> posting in franbunnys thread on leagues forums and already hes been called "silver trash" and they "can see the bronze radiating off of me" lol...
> 
> the league community is literally the WORST community in gaming history.
Click to expand...

LOL wow, link to this thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, posting in
> 
> posting in franbunnys thread on leagues forums and already hes been called "silver trash" and they "can see the bronze radiating off of me" lol...
> 
> the league community is literally the WORST community in gaming history.
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have been around CounterStrike 1.4-1.6 era, lol.
> 
> Fact is, any game/sport/activity where people try so heavily to compete in a team environment will have a toxic "community" because for the most part, those who aren't above average will want to have a scapegoat as to why they aren't above average, and its much easier to externalize blame, than to accept it.
> 
> It is usually hilarious though, those who complain the most about it, tend to be the ones who demonstrate the same behavior themselves.
Click to expand...

Hence why I really want to get back to SC2... sadly however I just don't find it as fun








That and after not playing for a year has made me drop from high-diamond to gold. Also I have no idea about half of the HotS units...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, posting in
> 
> posting in franbunnys thread on leagues forums and already hes been called "silver trash" and they "can see the bronze radiating off of me" lol...
> 
> the league community is literally the WORST community in gaming history.


She*









The LoL community on that forum hates me for ADC Ahri, and trying to prove its not a troll pick.
They also hate me because I'm a girl and im not afraid to be public about things, and I posted a rage thread once and was off my chain when i replied to some people...that much i deserved though.

I have quite a few fans though so its all good.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> LOL wow, link to this thread?


http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4125781&highlight=

I said i was going to give up ADC Ahri, and not play her but i played her mage mid lane and facerolled and GD wasnt too happy about that.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> LOL wow, link to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4125781&highlight=
> 
> I said i was going to give up ADC Ahri, and not play her but i played her mage mid lane and facerolled and GD wasnt too happy about that.
Click to expand...

tbh I suck at AP-based champions.. I think my go-to midlaner now is AD tristana.

Because 1) So many don't take armour runes/masteries in mid, and 2) it's hilarious when people are like "WTH, this isn't supposed to work!".

It get's stomped by certain things tho


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> tbh I suck at AP-based champions.. I think my go-to midlaner now is AD tristana.
> 
> Because 1) So many don't take armour runes/masteries in mid, and 2) it's hilarious when people are like "WTH, this isn't supposed to work!".
> 
> It get's stomped by certain things tho


I'll play ADC Ahri mid lane sometimes. If i get told to "go mid"
half the times i just play ADC Ahri anyways.

my biggest problem with this game is I have to play a champion I like or else...i just dont synergize with them.
Which is why I'm playing Shyvana, Ahri, Elise, and Sejuani a lot. Because I like them. Well Traditional sejuani. I changed all the portaits and sounds of her in the client so i dont have to see the new one and i can act like the new sej doesnt exist. So glad to hear "WINTER IS COMING" again.

So Me I have to find champions I like, and when I do i get emotionally invested in them and i play the match for them and my winloss ratio with them.
I couldnt give a damn if i lost a match with jax or MF or ezreal because i dont like them. I dont mind my negetive ratio with cait either. Because i dont like her all that much. I just picked cait because I needed and ADC pick.

But now that I have ADC Ahri, Ive dropped cait and quinn completely, althought i do like quinn so i might keep her around as my 2ndary pick.
TBH I have no idea why i like Elise. Not at all, but my dreams last night involved all of my favorite champions and elise was there too. (boy how deep into this game do you have to be to dream aobut it too? LOL)

In the end I do well with a champion that i like, and it makes me want to focus in and do well so i can look good while playing them.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> tbh I suck at AP-based champions.. I think my go-to midlaner now is AD tristana.
> 
> Because 1) So many don't take armour runes/masteries in mid, and 2) it's hilarious when people are like "WTH, this isn't supposed to work!".
> 
> It get's stomped by certain things tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play ADC Ahri mid lane sometimes. If i get told to "go mid"
> half the times i just play ADC Ahri anyways.
> 
> my biggest problem with this game is I have to play a champion I like or else...i just dont synergize with them.
> Which is why I'm playing Shyvana, Ahri, Elise, and Sejuani a lot. Because I like them. Well Traditional sejuani. I changed all the portaits and sounds of her in the client so i dont have to see the new one and i can act like the new sej doesnt exist. So glad to hear "WINTER IS COMING" again.
> 
> So Me I have to find champions I like, and when I do i get emotionally invested in them and i play the match for them and my winloss ratio with them.
> I couldnt give a damn if i lost a match with jax or MF or ezreal because i dont like them. I dont mind my negetive ratio with cait either. Because i dont like her all that much. I just picked cait because I needed and ADC pick.
> 
> But now that I have ADC Ahri, Ive dropped cait and quinn completely, althought i do like quinn so i might keep her around as my 2ndary pick.
> TBH I have no idea why i like Elise. Not at all, but my dreams last night involved all of my favorite champions and elise was there too. (boy how deep into this game do you have to be to dream aobut it too? LOL)
> 
> In the end I do well with a champion that i like, and it makes me want to focus in and do well so i can look good while playing them.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't really mind what champion I play.

When I started top lane, I really liked Darius and Jayce... and then they fell out of the meta and my 180ms ping means that I can't really play Jayce that well anyway. So I have just learnt to shift with the meta and am onto Renek/Jax/Shen top.
Although I have always played those champions, it just means that I focus on them only now... with the odd Jayce/Darius game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, I don't really mind what champion I play.
> 
> When I started top lane, I really liked Darius and Jayce... and then they fell out of the meta and my 180ms ping means that I can't really play Jayce that well anyway. So I have just learnt to shift with the meta and am onto Renek/Jax/Shen top.
> Although I have always played those champions, it just means that I focus on them only now... with the odd Jayce/Darius game.


I just Elise/Shyvana top and call it good.

Elise/Ahri mid
Shyavan/Elise/Sejuani jungle
Ahri ADC
Elise Support? I doint support. I have Koi nami though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, I don't really mind what champion I play.
> 
> When I started top lane, I really liked Darius and Jayce... and then they fell out of the meta and my 180ms ping means that I can't really play Jayce that well anyway. So I have just learnt to shift with the meta and am onto Renek/Jax/Shen top.
> Although I have always played those champions, it just means that I focus on them only now... with the odd Jayce/Darius game.
> 
> 
> 
> I just Elise/Shyvana top and call it good.
> 
> Elise/Ahri mid
> Shyavan/Elise/Sejuani jungle
> Ahri ADC
> Elise Support? I doint support. I have Koi nami though.
Click to expand...

I stated Shyvana top lane, she's so strong top lane.
Love the her frost skin too


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Noob here, so I've tried out other champions like Caitlyn and Ezreal. Anyone else that is similar to Ashe?


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Noob here, so I've tried out other champions like Caitlyn and Ezreal. Anyone else that is similar to Ashe?


Caitlyn is most similar to Ashe. Also Varus is someone you could try. Maybe Kog Maw to some extent as well.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Noob here, so I've tried out other champions like Caitlyn and Ezreal. Anyone else that is similar to Ashe?


Any ADC really... sorry... I mean "marksmen"...

Caitlyn
Ezreal
Ashe
Tristana
Varus
Corki
Draven
Graves
Jinx
Kog'Maw
Lucian
Miss Fortune
Quinn
Sivir
Twitch
Vayne

Ones worth learning to get you through low levels are;

Ezreal (really mobile with his e + flash if need be)
Caitlyn (destroys towers and has very good scaling AD spells, also very easy to learn.. and her 90-calibre net knockback lets her get through small walls)
Vayne (Hyper carry)
Tristana (Hyper carry)
Sivir (very good outplay mechanics, strong in this meta)

Ashe isn't that good low levels really, she is rather team-fight dependent... so no good team to team-fight with and her potential falls down a lot.


----------



## Avonosac

I disagree on Varus, he's a physical nuker, not nearly as much of an auto attacker like cait / ashe. Kog has terrible range now, I mean as someone who used to love kog, he's pretty terrible now.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Noob here, so I've tried out other champions like Caitlyn and Ezreal. Anyone else that is similar to Ashe?


Jinx
AA based, Casted slow, she does have a root, and she has a similar global ulti.
(I'd say ahri because ahri is AA based but im pretty sure the rest of the LoL community would hang me







)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any ADC really... sorry... I mean "marksmen"...
> 
> Caitlyn
> Ezreal
> Ashe
> Tristana
> Varus
> Corki
> Draven
> Graves
> Jinx
> Kog'Maw
> Lucian
> Miss Fortune
> Quinn
> Sivir
> Twitch
> Vayne
> 
> Ones worth learning to get you through low levels are;
> 
> Ezreal (really mobile with his e + flash if need be)
> Caitlyn (destroys towers and has very good scaling AD spells, also very easy to learn.. and her 90-calibre net knockback lets her get through small walls)
> Vayne (Hyper carry)
> Tristana (Hyper carry)
> Sivir (very good outplay mechanics, strong in this meta)
> 
> Ashe isn't that good low levels really, she is rather team-fight dependent... so no good team to team-fight with and her potential falls down a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Jinx
> AA based, Casted slow, she does have a root, and she has a similar global ulti.
> (I'd say ahri because ahri is AA based but im pretty sure the rest of the LoL community would hang me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks for the input REP+


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for the input REP+


No problem, just like helping out.

Also

ADC Ahri may not have an inate steroid but she is definately strong.


I mean imagine if a good ADC Main started playing ADC Ahri and learned the tricks of playing her ADC, bot lane would be broken.








I mean im not a good ADC, but look at this.
Fluke you gotta give this a shot, and learn it.

http://www.lolking.net/guides/217536
I'm writing a guide. Would definately like some imput and help with writing it, ive never written a guide before for LoL champions.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for the input REP+
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, just like helping out.
> 
> Also
> 
> ADC Ahri may not have an inate steroid but she is definately strong.
> 
> 
> I mean imagine if a good ADC Main started playing ADC Ahri and learned the tricks of playing her ADC, bot lane would be broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean im not a good ADC, but look at this.
> Fluke you gotta give this a shot, and learn it.
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/guides/217536
> I'm writing a guide. Would definately like some imput and help with writing it, ive never written a guide before for LoL champions.
Click to expand...

I'll try... and if I can get my diamond friend to try it I'll let you know.
(He mains ADC, and is german SO ZIS MIEGHT NOT BE OPTIMAL UNT ZIS IS NOT CORRECT UND I SZHALL NOT PLAY HER) lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'll try... and if I can get my diamond friend to try it I'll let you know.
> (He mains ADC, and is german SO ZIS MIEGHT NOT BE OPTIMAL UNT ZIS IS NOT CORRECT UND I SZHALL NOT PLAY HER) lol


I mean thresh and i ruined bot lane, and Leona suposidly counters BOTH of us, and ahri is weak against poke, and we just Rolled bot lane. Tresh and I started roaming and forcing towers and I managed to ge tmy team to 5v push to the turret and i had my ulti up so i could push all the way in, take 2 turrets, inhib and pull a clutch take on 1 nexus turret before ultiing out even after leona managed to stun me TWICE.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'll try... and if I can get my diamond friend to try it I'll let you know.
> (He mains ADC, and is german SO ZIS MIEGHT NOT BE OPTIMAL UNT ZIS IS NOT CORRECT UND I SZHALL NOT PLAY HER) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean thresh and i ruined bot lane, and Leona suposidly counters BOTH of us, and ahri is weak against poke, and we just Rolled bot lane. Tresh and I started roaming and forcing towers and I managed to ge tmy team to 5v push to the turret and i had my ulti up so i could push all the way in, take 2 turrets, inhib and pull a clutch take on 1 nexus turret before ultiing out even after leona managed to stun me TWICE.
Click to expand...

tbh, if I wasn't taking a break from League I would try her out. But with the whole EUW problems hitting harder than ever, and Warthunder being so gripping I just am enjoying taking a break


----------



## KrazyKap

Why is Oceania not a server option? :O


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> tbh, if I wasn't taking a break from League I would try her out. But with the whole EUW problems hitting harder than ever, and Warthunder being so gripping I just am enjoying taking a break


that sucks :/ wish they would fix that stuff.

I played warthunder for a while, but as someone who loved realism in her Flightsim.... warthunder just eh...it wasn't too exciting. but playing bombers was fun.

I'm more of a high fantasy games girl anyways. LoL, WoW, TERA, Vindictus, GW2. WildStar will be pretty much TERA meets WoW meets starwars theme, so im excited for that. probably the only non fantasy game i like that i play is S4 League, and everyone plays on the european servers, even the americans.

Edit








This was the weirdest game i have ever played..


----------



## Raise

Trundle is rated low in the jungle tier list but I've been stomping through my Plat games with him. Counter jungle the enemies red and fight them at red, enemy jungler pending. Take their golems and just gank everything.

I do however wish that Platinum level players wouldn't push their lanes so damn hard with no vision. Had a duo Cait/Thresh botlane put zero wards up and just shoved constantly with zero harass and got caught out by the enemy Shyvana at least 5 times before they lost their tower. People just don't learn. Sigh.

Edit: Also bought Olaf last night. Looking forward to playing him today after work.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raise*
> 
> Trundle is rated low in the jungle tier list but I've been stomping through my Plat games with him. Counter jungle the enemies red and fight them at red, enemy jungler pending. Take their golems and just gank everything.
> 
> I do however wish that Platinum level players wouldn't push their lanes so damn hard with no vision. Had a duo Cait/Thresh botlane put zero wards up and just shoved constantly with zero harass and got caught out by the enemy Shyvana at least 5 times before they lost their tower. People just don't learn. Sigh.
> 
> Edit: Also bought Olaf last night. Looking forward to playing him today after work.


My only problem with trundle is his reliance on blue and red for ganks. His pillar and movement speed increase are decent, but its very easy for him to be kited and any champ with an escape renders the pillar useless. If you don't have a blue, your clear is slow, and if you don't have red to slow during a gank it is much much harder to be successful. I still think he is a good champ, but with all the assassins and ADCs with escapes being popular in solo quene, its hard for him to dominate every game consistently.

I remember when i started playing i played trundle for prolly like 100-200 games, they always say that he is the most balanced champ and all others were balanced around him, i think that is starting to be less true with all of these new champs with cool and unique abilities, trundle just seems kinda boring to play now. Poor troll.


----------



## andyroo89

So.................................................................. My friend and I came up with this idea to try Rengar support. We did, and it wasn't too bad. I had great bush control, and when adc or supp came too close I jump on them and run back in the bushes. Caitlyn threw her traps in the bushes, and I just kept walking over them. lol.

Caitlyn also said in all chat "I thought this was going to be an easy lane."


----------



## Avonosac

Essentially 2x ADC bot, just one is more of a top/pusher and not ranged.

Sounds troll, but mean


----------



## Wakalakaz

Me and my friend have been playing a cheese lane bot lately of double targons Darius Jarvan. The Cheese Factor comes in at a lvl 2 all in. We have one person last hit the first wave to keep it frozen near mid, then start to push as soon as the second wave shows up, with darius Q, j4 banner, and tragons stacks we clear the minions real quick and hit 2 before the lane mates each time, flash hook into a j4 knock up is a kill 4 out of 5 games. The lane really snowballs from there, the ADC usually loses 2 waves while dead because our lane pushes so hard after the kill and targons. Then the mid game fed bruiser power of Darius damage, and CC/damage fromJarvan destroy towers all around the map.

I do feel a little guilty when we play it bc it is really cheesy lol, but its too fun to stop.


----------



## killerbeee

I play everyday this game cause of the best PVP system around ,
my name is T3xt0r
i mostly play quinn karma and nami .
i 'd love to have some game with you


----------



## Danisumi

Seriously annoyed from Riot. EUW just shut down ...... it's so ******* annoying, when they don't announce ****. Just while playind and recording I got kicked out with the message, the PvP.NET is shutting down in 30...29...28...27..... seconds.....
And this happenend when I FINALLY found a good counter against counterless Renekton .... damn it, it was such a good round


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Seriously annoyed from Riot. EUW just shut down ...... it's so annoying, when they don't announce anything. Just while playind and recording I got kicked out with the message, the PvP.NET is shutting down in 30...29...28...27..... seconds.....
> And this happenend when I FINALLY found a good counter against counterless Renekton .... dang it, it was such a good round


friendly tip edit out your curse words ok?

whos the rene counter?


----------



## soulwrath

Shyvana is a great counter against Lizard. Nasus is also a great counter you just have to wait and farm under turret and not be aggressive. And also just dodging his e q w e combo is key


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Seriously annoyed from Riot. EUW just shut down ...... it's so annoying, when they don't announce anything. Just while playind and recording I got kicked out with the message, the PvP.NET is shutting down in 30...29...28...27..... seconds.....
> And this happenend when I FINALLY found a good counter against counterless Renekton .... dang it, it was such a good round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friendly tip edit out your curse words ok?
> 
> whos the rene counter?
Click to expand...

jax post 11
shy (std playstyle)
nasus (so long as their jungler doesnt gank you like he should)
iirc shen, or was it renek thats good against shen? i dont remember now


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> jax post 11
> shy (std playstyle)
> nasus (so long as their jungler doesnt gank you like he should)
> iirc shen, or was it renek thats good against shen? i dont remember now


Shen is good vs Renek. Tanky and does hybrid damage.


----------



## 7714

Red buff fail.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IWPAUFZ3gg


----------



## soulwrath

Rene can keep jax shut down til 16. Long as you know how to zone him and how to build. Udyr is also great against rene.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Rene can keep jax shut down til 16. Long as you know how to zone him and how to build. Udyr is also great against rene.


yep, but just after 11 you should be able to out-dual renek no matter what really.

tri + bilge = death for renek, heck even just tri.

also jax is a splitpush beast, if renek roams - you take a tower.
if he stays, you just hold him off until you beat him.


----------



## soulwrath

But I am saying by the time a jax is 11. Rene will be lv 13 or 14 if he knows how to zone and keep the pressure on jax.and youmost ppl know not to 1v1 jax from 100 because he is a dualist


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I've gotten really good at not dying.




Not a single ratio above 5 deaths.


----------



## Danisumi

OH I'm sorry, forgot to mention it. I was playing Rengar. I had 4/2 after 15 mins. without ever being ganked by our jungler, but I died once against fiddle >.> I was RULING that game even though Renek was hard in the early stage. And just to be sure, Nasus doens't counter Renek, it's Renek who counters Nasus


----------



## XEONIC

My aram FTW characters.

Garen a pure tank with AD... unbeatable... make sure to get mercury treads with them with motherless disable.
Malphite AP tank... nothing can beat his ulti and sustained damage.
VARUS the best ADC for aram.. he is only met close by ashe and caitlyn, Varus's capability to deal damage directly with 3 spells makes him a horror show.
Veigar... nothing says i saved the whole team and got 3 kills more than veigar.. nuff said.
LUX... the ultimate party girl YES lux's ability to snare and spam down whole teams makes her a painful adversary to face when in truly skilled hands.
Amunu... i can compare him to malph but has alot more engage THIS one is a team carrier tank currently and very reliable.


----------



## soulwrath

i've had renektons picked against me as nasus in +2100 elo ~ i somehow still win against them because they go too hard on me and tower dive me and by whithering when they e in, they get wrecked by turret - and once 30min hits i have +480 on my Q and winning (thats a low q stack too)


----------



## andyroo89

Its been lil too long.


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No problem, just like helping out.
> 
> Also
> 
> ADC Ahri may not have an inate steroid but she is definately strong.
> 
> 
> I mean imagine if a good ADC Main started playing ADC Ahri and learned the tricks of playing her ADC, bot lane would be broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean im not a good ADC, but look at this.
> Fluke you gotta give this a shot, and learn it.
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/guides/217536
> I'm writing a guide. Would definately like some imput and help with writing it, ive never written a guide before for LoL champions.


Have you ever tried Malzahar adc? I would say hes decently viable considering his minions get 100% of his attack damage.. thats right.. ONE HUNDRED PERCENT.. lol won a snowdown showdown against Viegar. I was planning to go ad Malzahar anyways


----------



## XEONIC

Adc ahri is so gay...
One stupid vid and the whole universe is playing her like that now..


----------



## jess17

Didn't know that about Malzahar, definitely trying that now. Well soon as he's free or I buy him lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Adc ahri is so gay...
> One stupid vid and the whole universe is playing her like that now..


I've yet to see someone else play ADC Ahri.
But if there are... That's so cool.
As long as they are building trinity force then they're doing it right, if not. well they dont seem to understand the point of using her kit and itemitzation...

As like the inventor of this build/play back in season 2 when she was released(I played her trinity ADC before I did a mage), I would be tickled silly to see her finally considered as a marksman, even if she would be a "Cheese" pick.
inb4adc ahri becomes FoTM.


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I've yet to see someone else play ADC Ahri.
> But if there are... That's so cool.
> As long as they are building trinity force then they're doing it right, if not. well they dont seem to understand the point of using her kit and itemitzation...
> 
> As like the inventor of this build/play back in season 2 when she was released(I played her trinity ADC before I did a mage), I would be tickled silly to see her finally considered as a marksman, even if she would be a "Cheese" pick.
> inb4adc ahri becomes FoTM.


Haha.. we recently experiment with her loads..
Really fun way to play her as adc.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Haha.. we recently experiment with her loads..
> Really fun way to play her as adc.


She's definately the most fun ADC I've ever played, Stun kills and Chase kills are so rewarding a feeling.

Also, this was the highlight of my weekend


----------



## XEONIC

If i ever met a girl that looked like that and found gaming to be a pleasure..
I would marry her.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> If i ever met a girl that looked like that and found gaming to be a pleasure..
> I would marry her.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Adc ahri is so gay...
> One stupid vid and the whole universe is playing her like that now..


The reason any type of MOBA is fun to play is to think outside the Meta that pros/players have set. coming up whit something different is what makes the game interesting.
if you do the same thing over and over again, it becomes a repetitive task, and boring. Just like other games

as for being married to a gamer girl, i am divorced from one. and couldn't be happier xD


----------



## XEONIC

True It's the variety of item builds, character composition and ability usage.
Sometimes utterly find myself counter building and my enemy is no ****** neither.

=) But we should all remember to have fun.
I'm was so sick of rage kiddies until recently I started getting such nice and friendly teams.. really friendly groups and players.
And they appreciate the actions i take to engage, tank, kill, kite, stun, fear, silence ,out farm, out play and sacrifice myself for the team.

I was in a bad place called troll hell for being falsely reported and being chicken ****.
I learned.. i grew.. i carried... i won.
=)

I hope you all GG this Xmass

I promise That anyone that bottle's their rage, hates and promotes positive game play will enjoy the benefits.
.


----------



## Narokuu

New MOBA beta testing this morning, Strife. Got into the closed beta.

come see<3 twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> New MOBA beta testing this morning, Strife. Got into the closed beta.
> 
> come see<3 twitch.tv/narokuu


Any keys to give out? :O I am watching you O_O


----------



## Narokuu

i don't have keys, if i do ill let you know Andy, and thanks for coming by, it was awesome <3 I also did my first VO work today, got paid and everything. Best Christmas ever.


----------



## andyroo89

Oh, are you allowed to give any details


----------



## Narokuu

Yes

http://youtu.be/FIdJjyWcHiM

here it is.

My first paid job as VO, i recorded what they wanted and they used it. and i got paid. simple and awesome

(they did the effects)


----------



## andyroo89

Oh my gerd. :O I got chills, reminded me of necromancer from the hobbit.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh my gerd. :O I got chills, reminded me of necromancer from the hobbit.


it's actually the same voice effect that they used on the Lich King in WoW

Go and Listen to him on Youtube =)


----------



## RedRay81

www.twitch.tv/redray81 - Giveaway now








And some Diamond II leaguing


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Yes
> 
> http://youtu.be/FIdJjyWcHiM
> 
> here it is.
> 
> My first paid job as VO, i recorded what they wanted and they used it. and i got paid. simple and awesome
> 
> (they did the effects)


haha grats man.

howdy yall long time no see. I finally got my new keyboard and naga epic(replace the broken one)
http://imgur.com/a/LxTeF


----------



## Darkling5499

can't wait till i can play again. yusao looks like a ton of fun


----------



## Narokuu

Drunk ARAMs tonight with all of my lovelies. should be fun. Starting at 6pm EST. twitch.tv/narokuu


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Drunk ARAMs tonight with all of my lovelies. should be fun. Starting at 6pm EST. twitch.tv/narokuu


I wish I can join on this drunk arams. I am for once, not working tonight. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I wish I can join on this drunk arams. I am for once, not working tonight. Should be fun to watch.


YAY!! Looking forward to having you Andy, May 2014 bring us MANY redheads <3


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> YAY!! Looking forward to having you Andy, May 2014 bring us MANY redheads <3


I think I will be in Ireland at that time.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Drunk ARAMs tonight with all of my lovelies. should be fun. Starting at 6pm EST. twitch.tv/narokuu


30 min later, and no stream


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 30 min later, and no stream


Soon!! dont worry!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Soon!! dont worry!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w1zardofozz

I just tried the AP Alistar after seeing Bjergsen play it, good lawd dem damages is high


----------



## Narokuu

Last night/this morning was the best new years i ever had, and its all thanks to Andy, and Franbunny <3

here is a highlight of our shenanigans.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Last night/this morning was the best new years i ever had, and its all thanks to Andy, and Franbunny <3
> 
> here is a highlight of our shenanigans.


Wait, what did I do, and more importantly franbunny was playing last night? 

Freaking mtn dew.


----------



## Narokuu

Yeah she was playing after you left =D


----------



## Nnimrod

anyone know a way to use headbut on the wight? as jungle alistar? that doesn't result in knocking it across the wall.

edit: appears you can stand on top of him same as other camps. just have to be careful about it.

next game I'll have to try going frost queen item. unconventional pickup, but its a ranged slow and regen and 50ap. on top of being the best gold item in the game.


----------



## Nnimrod

Ima just leave this here. I am in way affiliated with "teemocarrygeegee" I picked teemo when I saw his name, because I figured he needed lessons. This is actually not the hardest carry I've ever had with teemo. Once I did more than 4x more damage to champs than anyone on my team. That was something like 101k with the 2nd closest being 23k. Watch the replay if you want lessons. Although after a certain point it's not worth watching - just too much of me getting caught.


----------



## Darkling5499

that vayne would have negated you if she had any idea how to build. building heavy attack speed against a team that isn't stacking health at all?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> that vayne would have negated you if she had any idea how to build. building heavy attack speed against a team that isn't stacking health at all?


Vayne negating Teemo? I think you have it backwards


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Vayne negating Teemo? I think you have it backwards


i meant "you" as in "your team". also, as long as she survived the DFG -> Q -> AA burst, she'd have melted teemo with a proper build as well









if runaan's applied her W, it would be a different story.


----------



## XEONIC

I quit.
This game is cheating me in the form of handing invisible defense to the enemy team.

I quit!


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> that vayne would have negated you if she had any idea how to build. building heavy attack speed against a team that isn't stacking health at all?


what? at one point vayne was split pushing, she managed to get the 2nd tier top tower before I could get to her, but close on her heels, I w'd for speed, and flash DFG>auto'd. I'd have done more but she flashed. Not to worry, after the DFG hit her, my dart hit her, and she died of the poison a couple seconds later. Yes, I killed vayne with one lichbane empowered auto. Vayne was about 65% hp. Only reason I didn't kill vayne more was their kennen. He was my #1 target in teamfights.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> I quit.
> This game is cheating me in the form of handing invisible defense to the enemy team.
> 
> I quit!


wut


----------



## XEONIC

Aram ... just started. "minions have spawned."
We begin spamming damage.. one guy takes all the damage.... over 1K worth hp should be lost.
he loses 10hp.

This applies to the whole enemy team.
3 games in a row.
If you ask me... derp trolling has stolen the keys.
Wont be the first time.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Aram ... just started. "minions have spawned."
> We begin spamming damage.. one guy takes all the damage.... over 1K worth hp should be lost.
> he loses 10hp.
> 
> This applies to the whole enemy team.
> 3 games in a row.
> If you ask me... derp trolling has stolen the keys.
> Wont be the first time.


no offense but I can assure you this game doesn't have any funny business going on. I've been playing a long time. If they aren't taking damage there's a reason - like shields, resistances, or damage reduction effects. Or maybe they're getting healed. For instance try hurting Alistar when his ult is up - he appears to just not even take damage, he's that durable.

play 100 games and you should have a feel for roughly how the game works. or don't... maybe it's not for you.


----------



## w1zardofozz

This was way to good. me and my friends decided to troll because it was 3 am and we wanted to and we decided to do all support. I went bot with nami, Malz mid, Soraka Blitz top. The absolute funniest was my friends mana shield on blitz went up for almost half of his HP so he was the second unkillable person on team. This was probably my most favorite game I've ever played in my year and a half of playing the game









OH and I played AP Ali the game before


----------



## XEONIC

Some files in lol were bugged.
Repair fixed it all..


----------



## Narokuu

http://indiron.deviantart.com/art/PulseBall-Orianna-Animated-splash-concept-424708460


----------



## Darkling5499

that's pretty awesome


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> http://indiron.deviantart.com/art/PulseBall-Orianna-Animated-splash-concept-424708460


Dat purple hair....


----------



## Zackcy

I've been in Plat 1 for over 500 games.

Like, I was at 96 lp a couple of days ago. Now mid 40s. Lose gain 3-5 LP

I don't think I experience emotion anymore.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I've been in Plat 1 for over 500 games.
> 
> Like, I was at 96 lp a couple of days ago. Now mid 40s. Lose gain 3-5 LP
> 
> I don't think I experience emotion anymore.


Its a emotional roller coaster


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Liandrys on shyvana, probably one of the most awesome build paths, ive found yet. Its so freaking strong.


----------



## soulwrath

that liandries xD, you don't even need it. You could just go sunfire cape, botrk, ninja tabi/ merc/ or sorc boots, with spirit visage, omen or f.mallet and 6th slot varies on either wit's end or g.a/warmogs or any other stat stacker you want.

With the extra mpenn your [w]+sunfire cape does more dmg and as long as you land your [e] w/ botrk your % dmg is so high


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I've been in Plat 1 for over 500 games.
> 
> Like, I was at 96 lp a couple of days ago. Now mid 40s. Lose gain 3-5 LP
> 
> I don't think I experience emotion anymore.


It is a good thing s4 officially starts in about a week or so - need to hit challenger this time instead of hitting that 96 LP in d1 :/ thats even worse, and then hitting promos and getting trolled by vicious as karma jungle - TOO STRONG


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I've been in Plat 1 for over 500 games.
> 
> Like, I was at 96 lp a couple of days ago. Now mid 40s. Lose gain 3-5 LP
> 
> I don't think I experience emotion anymore.


btw what Cooler do you have on your 1055T? and how does your mobo handle the OC voltage/vrm/ nbridge/ VRM temps??? my sister has a similar setup its just - i dont feel like OCing it with her stock cooler and shes to cheap to buy a heatsink :/


----------



## Butternut101

not really sure if this was said before...but I don't get it I was getting more then 200 fps with the gtx 480 but they dropped when I started to use the r9 280x im at 170 which I don't mind cause my other games im up there.


----------



## soulwrath

Could be anything from 1) you need to reinstall all drivers in safe mode. Delete all files from driver. Then reinstall 2) reinstall the game 3) lol favors the nvidia mantle 4) its a poorly coded game with a lot of issues and riot is going to let it be because it aint broken


----------



## Butternut101

thanks for the reply. I wasn't really concerned about it...just bugged me for a little...I guess ill just have to deal with it


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> not really sure if this was said before...but I don't get it I was getting more then 200 fps with the gtx 480 but they dropped when I started to use the r9 280x im at 170 which I don't mind cause my other games im up there.


You are going to have to wait for Riot/AMD to do an update, the new GPUs are always fickle with League. Happened to me. Just be patient.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Butternut101*
> 
> not really sure if this was said before...but I don't get it I was getting more then 200 fps with the gtx 480 but they dropped when I started to use the r9 280x im at 170 which I don't mind cause my other games im up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to have to wait for Riot/AMD to do an update, the new GPUs are always fickle with League. Happened to me. Just be patient.
Click to expand...

You're not alone, my 690 got like 300+ fps.

And now it's on ~170-200. So, they must have done something really weird with the slight graphical updates in S4 to reduce the FPS.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You're not alone, my 690 got like 300+ fps.
> 
> And now it's on ~170-200. So, they must have done something really weird with the slight graphical updates in S4 to reduce the FPS.


why play with that high of an FPS >.>


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You're not alone, my 690 got like 300+ fps.
> 
> And now it's on ~170-200. So, they must have done something really weird with the slight graphical updates in S4 to reduce the FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> why play with that high of an FPS >.>
Click to expand...

why not?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> why play with that high of an FPS >.>


The higher your frame rates the better your information feed. while it may not be perceptable the amount visual information accounted for that could go to the player is worthwhile to account for. Thats why all the competative/LCS/Tournament battlestations are using 120hz screens.


----------



## Butternut101

well like I said im not really concerned about it im just use to it being that high up, also doing something that was suppose to be an upgrade to my gtx 480, I was at least expecting a little higher or even being at the same frame rates for the game. i mean who wouldn't be a little bothered by that, seeing your rates drop from something that's suppose to be better, but i do have to say that I get higher frame rates for other games that I play. I just thought it was weird seeing that much of a difference on something again that was suppose to be an upgrade. and i just thought id share it with people on this fine forum. and to answer the question...who wouldn't want to play at HIGH frame rates? i mean isn't that why we are all here on this forum to increase performance? to increase our frame rates? just saying


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

strangest shyvana game ever.


----------



## XEONIC

wow.. ok..just wow.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> wow.. ok..just wow.


my ganks toppled lanes, but never got kills. I pretty heavily damaged the enemy jungler but got no kills. i didnt die either.
was so odd

Working on a low elo stomp guide for shyvana: http://www.lolking.net/guides/232113


----------



## XEONIC

I had one match that no one wanted to attack the ashe(me) ended up 17/0/5.

But i felt irritated that no one was attacking me.
No challenge.


----------



## Darkling5499

can't wait till i can start playing again, haven't played since ~2 weeks before the s3 end. looks like a lot of mechanics have changed (like torment on shyvanna)


----------



## XEONIC

At least it's possible to be tanky again.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> At least it's possible to be tanky again.


as shyv? or just in general.


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> as shyv? or just in general.


In general


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> In general


interesting. glad build health and win wasn't viable for a bit at least.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> can't wait till i can start playing again, haven't played since ~2 weeks before the s3 end. looks like a lot of mechanics have changed (like torment on shyvanna)


nah nothings changed ADC's are just weaker.
its just a newer item
shyvana was always magic and physical base but tourment just gives her an extra free 10% damage in exchange for 50HP and 10% cdr on golum. it makes clears and pushing better than golum, it freaking shreds everything, makes your dragon and E's hit hard, and throws so much shred on your burn out. Liandry's shyvana is just a magic damage build with an extra 10% damage for free over typical shyvana. its also great anti tank. plus no wasted stats. sorc shoes and liandrys is like pure raw magic damage from shyvana, plus liandrys shreds hp, and makes your E pokes that much more potent. when you hit a squishy for 255, and they start burning for 33 a tick, you have some harass when you can offtank with visage and randuins. then you can add heart for CDR and anti AD, or you can add BOTRK for stacks upon stacking of HP shred or you can go gunblade and be a hypercarry offtank, or you can go hydra and be a push monster. Liandrys combined with these combo items just makes her that much stronger and harder to counter.


----------



## Darkling5499

so it's like building liandry's + sorc on mundo, but actually effective. nice.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

IM SO FREAKING TIRED OF SHYVANA BEING POPULAR

IF I EVER SEE THE ODDONE IN PERSON IMMA KICK HIM IN THE NUTS.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> so it's like building liandry's + sorc on mundo, but actually effective. nice.


very effective, very strong and at lower elo extra damage is king. Rushing right into it is safe, thanks to dragonborn passive with the HP, the mpen just gives more raw power, then you add sorcs and lifesteal and it just snowballs hard.

what is with these pure games lately?
another pure game this time with sejuani, and stupid jerk stole my Shy.


----------



## Darkling5499

have supports changed much? it's what i main. i know warding is different now


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> IM SO FREAKING TIRED OF SHYVANA BEING POPULAR
> 
> IF I EVER SEE THE ODDONE IN PERSON IMMA KICK HIM IN THE NUTS.










wth









Can't blame him for the meta, heck I play Shy top a lot now too. Not because of OddOne... but because she's good top. And because of Dyrone.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't blame him for the meta, heck I play Shy top a lot now too. Not because of OddOne... but because she's good top. And because of Dyrone.


it was his stream that brought attention back to shyvana. :/


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> it was his stream that brought attention back to shyvana. :/


I think it was OGN league series that she was played almost every game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> btw what Cooler do you have on your 1055T? and how does your mobo handle the OC voltage/vrm/ nbridge/ VRM temps??? my sister has a similar setup its just - i dont feel like OCing it with her stock cooler and shes to cheap to buy a heatsink :/


Hyper 212+. I upped the voltage on the CPU a bit, and my memory is running a couple hundred mhz slower than it should.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> I think it was OGN league series that she was played almost every game.


No this was before the new season changes, weeks before. shyvana started to be called overpowered and QQ all over forums and reddit about shyvana. then it was made worse by the OGN presence she had.

btw i gave my lol account to my girlfriend, i need to stop playing for a while. i told her to take my accoutn for a while so i cant play.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, I'm trying to help spread the word about a charity stream going on. He's not really known as a streamer as he just started streaming.

He's a D1 Shaco main, and his greatest achievement is wining the $1M - Perfect Pitch (Google his name, Brian Kingrey)

I'll go ahead and repost his thread from /r/LoL

http://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1uxfyq/watch_league_of_legends_to_help_save_two_young/

Hello again reddit/r/leaguelegends,

This is Brian Kingrey, aka Wereshrew. I'm still new to reddit, but I know so far that you guys are a great bunch of people from my last posts. I have recently started streaming as a Diamond 1 Shaco player. Most people know me as that "million dollar teacher guy" from my post I put up about a week ago.

What I have been trying to accomplish with my streaming is for a charitable cause. I'd like to help my teacher and my wife's teacher by helping their children battle High-Risk Infant Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia and Arnold-Chiari Malformation.

My wife and I owe these two sooooo much as they were basically the foundation of the musicians we are today. Dr. Andrew Seigel was my professor and Dr. Nicole J. McPherson was my wife's while we were in college.

So, what I've decided to do was ask you for your support.

Below is the link to their fundraiser:

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-superheros-eleanor-and-benjamin-fight-cancer-chiari/96775

I will NOT accept donations to myself on this stream. I am going to have this link on my stream for others to see. I also ask that other streamers keep this in mind and put it on their streams as well (it would be FANTASTIC to have one of the higher viewed streamers support on this matter). Just put in your title "Save Ella and Ben!" along with whatever you would like and place the link on your twitch.tv page for viewers to donate.

My twitch stream is: twitch.tv/wereshrew

If you, as a streamer, feel like participating, please post your twitch.tv stream below and help the cause!!!

They are currently at $3,320 of their $15,000 goal. I know we can do this.

TL;DR

Watch one of the streams labeled "Save Ella and Ben!" from my stream or from one of the replies below.

http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew

Donate at

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-superheros-eleanor-and-benjamin-fight-cancer-chiari/96775


----------



## w1zardofozz

Hey, Hey hey Andy, lookie here (completely off topic btw)

http://9gag.com/gag/aeNO6Lv


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Hey, Hey hey Andy, lookie here (completely off topic btw)
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/aeNO6Lv


You are going to give him a heart attack


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Hey, Hey hey Andy, lookie here (completely off topic btw)
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/aeNO6Lv


I was there O_O I was on the ground though, narokuu was right, I had a heart attack


----------



## w1zardofozz

LOL!


----------



## Degree

[D1] Shaco Main - Wereshrew | RP Giveaway at 100 viewers! | Charity Stream for Ben and Ella

Read more about the stream today here! http://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/1v2r1d/wereshrew_playing_lol_d1_charity_stream_giveaway/

Stream: http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## w1zardofozz

Wish I could play shaco like that lol


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Wish I could play shaco like that lol


Watch the stream and eventually you will be up to par


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Watch the stream and eventually you will be up to par


I wish I was watching your shaco gameplay. I play shaco myself.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I like shaco, not my favorite champ but he's pretty fun. I'm more of a malphite, Shen, or rammus kinda guy


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I like shaco, not my favorite champ but he's pretty fun. I'm more of a malphite, Shen, or rammus kinda guy


ok.


----------



## w1zardofozz




----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*


----------



## Degree

Small Shaco montage from the stream last night


----------



## Troll3nNTheDeep

HEY BUDDY


----------



## Kman3107

I love League of Legends, it's by far my fav game to watch and I usually have a lot of fun playing normal games with my friends.
I don't play much ranked though and I have no main role though I'm most comfertable in the jungle on a tanky champion.
Only role I don't like to play is support and I'm pretty bad at the game so I spend most of my time watching others play and not playing myself.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Okay I need a high player to comment on this so I can screenshot it and show it to my friends who really, really, really need to know how to actually count to freaking potato when it comes to ranked. I'm just going to come out and say they are hard headed who don't take criticism to well (except my jungler friend, my advice I feel has helped him get at least a little bit better) Okay so today was my first time playing ranked in a while but my thing is, (according to some people anyways) I supposedly belong in gold with my skills. I don't really like ranked but I promised my friends that I would join their S4 team and so we played a few games today, lost every single one. I can guarantee you guys it wasn't me not trying to sound cocky or anything. I ward a lot, I can CS well usually ~100-190 in the 20 minute mark, I roam successfully most of the time, I hardly ever lose lane because I don't freak the heck out about who I'm laning against because that's not gonna help at all For example Shen vs Pantheon top I've won as Shen when pantheon is a Supposed counter to Shen, or Me playing Tryndamere when I'm Fighting a Teemo I've won that lane too. I never back out on team fights unless it's real obvious that we're losing, my map awareness could be better I will admit, But most of all I DON'T feed.

(these are very consistent issues I just found this game to be a good example)

Here's what they do: (FYI this is mostly focused on our bot lane and mid lane because they are the ones sucking, our jungle is rather good)

Go make some coffee or somethin' cuz this is gonna be a nice long post









-They see Plat players in our game, Start freaking out INSTANTLY. First problem right there, you can't be scared of the enemy champ/summoner when you go in lane. I NEVER get scared of my lane opponent because I actually know how damn balanced this game is (kudos to Riot for that btw)

-I was playing Shen vs. a Plat Kennen top lane in my game and he didn't get a single kill on me but I was able to chunk him a lot. I will admit this was a pretty easy lane because of my champ I was playing but that's beside the point, When I would use my ulti to come to lanes to try and make kill plays, they would pansy out and RUN when I was teleporting to them... I teleproted to mid and bot whenever I could to try to make the plays. Game changing mistake two right there, their confidence in the ability of our teammates to help you out. Shens shield is HUGE and if Shen ults you unless you have less than 300 HP and he's saving your behind, you turn and burn on some kids and get some kills and assists that are CRUCIAL to the game.

-24-3 enemy jinx at 20 minutes. This was because even after they fed her like five kills from just not playing smart at all, they would still try to fight her and kill her which if you feed any ADC then the odds are NOT in your favor and at that point of an ADC being fed, Jungle won't even be able to gank or he will risk giving a triple to their ADC. Third mistake right there, if the enemy ADC (or even mid or top laner for that matter) is fed DON'T TRY TO KILL THEM because chances are you won't be able to and you'll just end up feeding a lot more in your lust to kill them.

-Also when the thresh was running in for a very obvious engage they wouldn't back off or even remotely try to dodge hooks Which brings me to four, Team comp, They were the last two picks and saw the thresh jinx lane so what do they do? Pick Soraka and Ezreal... Four game changing mistakes right there. That one was a game changer before the game even started because lets face it, a good thresh will annihilate the best Soraka. They could have easily counter picked that lane. When I play with my friends that aren't on this team we usually take at least five minutes to discuss team comps.

- Game changing mistake five, when Their Jungler would come to gank them on bot lane, while yes we had it warded (this applies to mid too) They didn't even make any attempt to back off once they saw him. I don't know if their map awareness is just that bad or if they don't think that he will get them but goodness... Whereas when I saw him come top I instantly turned on "oh hell no" mode and backed off so that he couldn't land the ganks and didn't give the enemy laner any kills







. For them that's a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE DEAL, Map awareness isn't everything in this game but it is a HUGE game maker or breaker. Five game changing mistakes right there.

- Lets talk team fights, While granted they're semi confident about team fighting, they don't really focus on anyone and there is almost no follow up whenever one of us engages (except me and my friend who does jungle). Six. I'll admit we couldn't do much in this game but like I said, these issues are consistent, This game is just a prime example.

-Another thing is that I no one was really going for objectives like dragons which are the key to comebacks or towers which get you that much closer to winning, me and the jungler always have to practically yell at them to get them to get dragons when we're in the most perfect of perfect spots to get it. That's 7 huge mistakes before this game ended in the 23 minutes it took.

-Warding kind of falls under map awareness but they hardly ward at all, ever... That's 8 mistakes.

-Number 9 is a very big thing, Most of the time they try to focus on killing the enemy rather than CS'ing and in their lust to kill the champs they miss a lot of farm or get utterly wrecked by the enemy creep wave when they try to do an early engage. That's actually 10 right there. You have to CS and you can't fight in a freaking creep wave early cuz those things wreck face early game.

There is generally more than this but my wrists are hurting.

I want a High elo player to tell me what I can say that they will actually freaking listen to so that they will get better at this game and we can wreck face in laning and fights and keep dragons like the wanna be LCS pros that we all are.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Troll3nNTheDeep*
> 
> HEY BUDDY


Oh lord you made an account?

oh lord

Lol this is my jungle friend you probably have seen him in a lot of my screenshots


----------



## Troll3nNTheDeep

Yep I am his jungle friend Hello guys!


----------



## w1zardofozz

Btw fran where did you get that wristband? I want one! The Rammus reference is too funny


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Okay I need a high player to comment on this so I can screenshot it and show it to my friends who really, really, really need to know how to actually count to freaking potato when it comes to ranked. I'm just going to come out and say they are hard headed who don't take criticism to well (except my jungler friend, my advice I feel has helped him get at least a little bit better) Okay so today was my first time playing ranked in a while but my thing is, (according to some people anyways) I supposedly belong in gold with my skills. I don't really like ranked but I promised my friends that I would join their S4 team and so we played a few games today, lost every single one. I can guarantee you guys it wasn't me not trying to sound cocky or anything. I ward a lot, I can CS well usually ~100-190 in the 20 minute mark, I roam successfully most of the time, I hardly ever lose lane because I don't freak the heck out about who I'm laning against because that's not gonna help at all For example Shen vs Pantheon top I've won as Shen when pantheon is a Supposed counter to Shen, or Me playing Tryndamere when I'm Fighting a Teemo I've won that lane too. I never back out on team fights unless it's real obvious that we're losing, my map awareness could be better I will admit, But most of all I DON'T feed.
> 
> (these are very consistent issues I just found this game to be a good example)
> 
> Here's what they do: (FYI this is mostly focused on our bot lane and mid lane because they are the ones sucking, our jungle is rather good)
> 
> Go make some coffee or somethin' cuz this is gonna be a nice long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -They see Plat players in our game, Start freaking out INSTANTLY. First problem right there, you can't be scared of the enemy champ/summoner when you go in lane. I NEVER get scared of my lane opponent because I actually know how damn balanced this game is (kudos to Riot for that btw)
> 
> -I was playing Shen vs. a Plat Kennen top lane in my game and he didn't get a single kill on me but I was able to chunk him a lot. I will admit this was a pretty easy lane because of my champ I was playing but that's beside the point, When I would use my ulti to come to lanes to try and make kill plays, they would pansy out and RUN when I was teleporting to them... I teleproted to mid and bot whenever I could to try to make the plays. Game changing mistake two right there, their confidence in the ability of our teammates to help you out. Shens shield is HUGE and if Shen ults you unless you have less than 300 HP and he's saving your behind, you turn and burn on some kids and get some kills and assists that are CRUCIAL to the game.
> 
> -24-3 enemy jinx at 20 minutes. This was because even after they fed her like five kills from just not playing smart at all, they would still try to fight her and kill her which if you feed any ADC then the odds are NOT in your favor and at that point of an ADC being fed, Jungle won't even be able to gank or he will risk giving a triple to their ADC. Third mistake right there, if the enemy ADC (or even mid or top laner for that matter) is fed DON'T TRY TO KILL THEM because chances are you won't be able to and you'll just end up feeding a lot more in your lust to kill them.
> 
> -Also when the thresh was running in for a very obvious engage they wouldn't back off or even remotely try to dodge hooks Which brings me to four, Team comp, They were the last two picks and saw the thresh jinx lane so what do they do? Pick Soraka and Ezreal... Four game changing mistakes right there. That one was a game changer before the game even started because lets face it, a good thresh will annihilate the best Soraka. They could have easily counter picked that lane. When I play with my friends that aren't on this team we usually take at least five minutes to discuss team comps.
> 
> - Game changing mistake five, when Their Jungler would come to gank them on bot lane, while yes we had it warded (this applies to mid too) They didn't even make any attempt to back off once they saw him. I don't know if their map awareness is just that bad or if they don't think that he will get them but goodness... Whereas when I saw him come top I instantly turned on "oh hell no" mode and backed off so that he couldn't land the ganks and didn't give the enemy laner any kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For them that's a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE DEAL, Map awareness isn't everything in this game but it is a HUGE game maker or breaker. Five game changing mistakes right there.
> 
> - Lets talk team fights, While granted they're semi confident about team fighting, they don't really focus on anyone and there is almost no follow up whenever one of us engages (except me and my friend who does jungle). Six. I'll admit we couldn't do much in this game but like I said, these issues are consistent, This game is just a prime example.
> 
> -Another thing is that I no one was really going for objectives like dragons which are the key to comebacks or towers which get you that much closer to winning, me and the jungler always have to practically yell at them to get them to get dragons when we're in the most perfect of perfect spots to get it. That's 7 huge mistakes before this game ended in the 23 minutes it took.
> 
> -Warding kind of falls under map awareness but they hardly ward at all, ever... That's 8 mistakes.
> 
> -Number 9 is a very big thing, Most of the time they try to focus on killing the enemy rather than CS'ing and in their lust to kill the champs they miss a lot of farm or get utterly wrecked by the enemy creep wave when they try to do an early engage. That's actually 10 right there. You have to CS and you can't fight in a freaking creep wave early cuz those things wreck face early game.
> 
> There is generally more than this but my wrists are hurting.
> 
> I want a High elo player to tell me what I can say that they will actually freaking listen to so that they will get better at this game and we can wreck face in laning and fights and keep dragons like the wanna be LCS pros that we all are.


Copy and paste that to them??? First thing is first, they need to realize their own mistakes.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Copy and paste that to them??? First thing is first, they need to realize their own mistakes.


No I just want someone to say something I can show them so that they will believe me xD, They think I don't know what I'm talking about lol


----------



## Avonosac

have them watch 2 rounds of LCS.... lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Why and how are they getting matched against play players?


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> have them watch 2 rounds of LCS.... lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Why and how are they getting matched against play players?


Great question...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> have them watch 2 rounds of LCS.... lol.


Heh I like that


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> No I just want someone to say something I can show them so that they will believe me xD, They think I don't know what I'm talking about lol


And they will believe someone they don't already know?? I think you should watch them play and coach them. Or record the matches and analyze their mistakes with them. Maybe if they see it that way they will learn to play better


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> No I just want someone to say something I can show them so that they will believe me xD, They think I don't know what I'm talking about lol


I get where you're coming from mate. Allthough I'm not a very good player myself I am still pretty good at analysing games and I try to do that for those few of my friends that actually try to climb the ranked ladder. I don't know the reason why but they won't listen to me and I don't blame them as I'm a Silver player and people tend to think that game understanding is tied to your elo.

Personally though, even though they don't listen to me as I said, I can't blame them as I'm also not one to take command or make brilliant strats.

And to explain my conclusion of this I will start with facts like:

Almost all the time I do take command I've made the right calls (I play mostly normals for fun so most of the time I don't bother making things serious AND nobody asks for help).
Any time I tell someone not to do something or to do something else and they don't listen, either they or I end up dead (again we play for fun so if they don't listen I'll join in on the fun, but will note to them after that that it could've been avoided).

It's fair to say that getting advice from anyone not a Diamond 1 player is not acceptable to most people. So if you wan't people to get better have them read this challenger advice (not my advice, I actually heard it first on Saintvicous stream 2012):
Quote:


> To get better know your own mistakes, then focus on 1 or 2 mistakes over and over and over until you perfected those and do the same with all until you do no more mistakes


That is not the exact quote but it's close to it.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Btw fran where did you get that wristband? I want one! The Rammus reference is too funny


probably a LoL related event. got all the role wristbands and lanyards at PAX East, for example.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Btw fran where did you get that wristband? I want one! The Rammus reference is too funny


I have another that says "tons of damage" as well.
I got them for playing on stage at the PAX Prime LoL event.
I got picked to play an ARAM on stage from the croud, they gave us a goodie bag as we left.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have another that says "tons of damage" as well.
> I got them for playing on stage at the PAX Prime LoL event.
> I got picked to play an ARAM on stage from the croud, they gave us a goodie bag as we left.


nice! i got to work at PAX East, so we got all the leftover swag, including a ton of game codes (i got ~50 magicka steam keys) and skin codes (had ~20).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> nice! i got to work at PAX East, so we got all the leftover swag, including a ton of game codes (i got ~50 magicka steam keys) and skin codes (had ~20).


I saw a stack of Riot Blitz and Arcade Herac cards and i feel so dumb for not grabbing it. because the codes still work. If my friends and I get pax prime tickets agan I'm going to horde League of LEgends codes cards and what not.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I wish that one of these things would come somewhere remotely close to where I live and at a timeframe I can go lol. Still gots schoolz and stuffs to worry about :/


----------



## Sazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Okay I need a high player to comment on this so I can screenshot it and show it to my friends who really, really, really need to know how to actually count to freaking potato when it comes to ranked. I'm just going to come out and say they are hard headed who don't take criticism to well (except my jungler friend, my advice I feel has helped him get at least a little bit better) Okay so today was my first time playing ranked in a while but my thing is, (according to some people anyways) I supposedly belong in gold with my skills. I don't really like ranked but I promised my friends that I would join their S4 team and so we played a few games today, lost every single one. I can guarantee you guys it wasn't me not trying to sound cocky or anything. I ward a lot, I can CS well usually ~100-190 in the 20 minute mark, I roam successfully most of the time, I hardly ever lose lane because I don't freak the heck out about who I'm laning against because that's not gonna help at all For example Shen vs Pantheon top I've won as Shen when pantheon is a Supposed counter to Shen, or Me playing Tryndamere when I'm Fighting a Teemo I've won that lane too. I never back out on team fights unless it's real obvious that we're losing, my map awareness could be better I will admit, But most of all I DON'T feed.
> 
> (these are very consistent issues I just found this game to be a good example)
> 
> Here's what they do: (FYI this is mostly focused on our bot lane and mid lane because they are the ones sucking, our jungle is rather good)
> 
> Go make some coffee or somethin' cuz this is gonna be a nice long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -They see Plat players in our game, Start freaking out INSTANTLY. First problem right there, you can't be scared of the enemy champ/summoner when you go in lane. I NEVER get scared of my lane opponent because I actually know how damn balanced this game is (kudos to Riot for that btw)
> 
> -I was playing Shen vs. a Plat Kennen top lane in my game and he didn't get a single kill on me but I was able to chunk him a lot. I will admit this was a pretty easy lane because of my champ I was playing but that's beside the point, When I would use my ulti to come to lanes to try and make kill plays, they would pansy out and RUN when I was teleporting to them... I teleproted to mid and bot whenever I could to try to make the plays. Game changing mistake two right there, their confidence in the ability of our teammates to help you out. Shens shield is HUGE and if Shen ults you unless you have less than 300 HP and he's saving your behind, you turn and burn on some kids and get some kills and assists that are CRUCIAL to the game.
> 
> -24-3 enemy jinx at 20 minutes. This was because even after they fed her like five kills from just not playing smart at all, they would still try to fight her and kill her which if you feed any ADC then the odds are NOT in your favor and at that point of an ADC being fed, Jungle won't even be able to gank or he will risk giving a triple to their ADC. Third mistake right there, if the enemy ADC (or even mid or top laner for that matter) is fed DON'T TRY TO KILL THEM because chances are you won't be able to and you'll just end up feeding a lot more in your lust to kill them.
> 
> -Also when the thresh was running in for a very obvious engage they wouldn't back off or even remotely try to dodge hooks Which brings me to four, Team comp, They were the last two picks and saw the thresh jinx lane so what do they do? Pick Soraka and Ezreal... Four game changing mistakes right there. That one was a game changer before the game even started because lets face it, a good thresh will annihilate the best Soraka. They could have easily counter picked that lane. When I play with my friends that aren't on this team we usually take at least five minutes to discuss team comps.
> 
> - Game changing mistake five, when Their Jungler would come to gank them on bot lane, while yes we had it warded (this applies to mid too) They didn't even make any attempt to back off once they saw him. I don't know if their map awareness is just that bad or if they don't think that he will get them but goodness... Whereas when I saw him come top I instantly turned on "oh hell no" mode and backed off so that he couldn't land the ganks and didn't give the enemy laner any kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For them that's a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE DEAL, Map awareness isn't everything in this game but it is a HUGE game maker or breaker. Five game changing mistakes right there.
> 
> - Lets talk team fights, While granted they're semi confident about team fighting, they don't really focus on anyone and there is almost no follow up whenever one of us engages (except me and my friend who does jungle). Six. I'll admit we couldn't do much in this game but like I said, these issues are consistent, This game is just a prime example.
> 
> -Another thing is that I no one was really going for objectives like dragons which are the key to comebacks or towers which get you that much closer to winning, me and the jungler always have to practically yell at them to get them to get dragons when we're in the most perfect of perfect spots to get it. That's 7 huge mistakes before this game ended in the 23 minutes it took.
> 
> -Warding kind of falls under map awareness but they hardly ward at all, ever... That's 8 mistakes.
> 
> -Number 9 is a very big thing, Most of the time they try to focus on killing the enemy rather than CS'ing and in their lust to kill the champs they miss a lot of farm or get utterly wrecked by the enemy creep wave when they try to do an early engage. That's actually 10 right there. You have to CS and you can't fight in a freaking creep wave early cuz those things wreck face early game.
> 
> There is generally more than this but my wrists are hurting.
> 
> I want a High elo player to tell me what I can say that they will actually freaking listen to so that they will get better at this game and we can wreck face in laning and fights and keep dragons like the wanna be LCS pros that we all are.


No trolling - get new friends to play with.

Sounds like your friends are not very smart.

A dumb person can get very good with a certain champ after many matches but that doesn't mean that they will ever learn
Map awareness
Strategy
counters
etc


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So why exactly does hybrid Zyra deal out an obsene amount of damage akin to AD carries?

I play Zyra with zerkers BT Trinity then Liandrys Deathcap zonyas, or zekers BT Trinity Atmas maw of malmortius Last Whipser, reguardless of AD heavy or AP heavy path, she just does obsene amounts of damage. REguardless of how many kills, anytime i play hybrid zyra, i always top the charts with damage dealt to champions.
My only flaw is that I tend to dye a lot as zyra, but the damage is just wat?


----------



## Zackcy

Zerkers are the worst boots you can buy, stat wise.

Aaaaand I got an awesome name on my smurf http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/38323934


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Zerkers are the worst boots you can buy, stat wise.
> 
> Aaaaand I got an awesome name on my smurf http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/38323934


well its for the AA's, need the autos, but after trinity force theres no reason to go for anymore Aspd and build into hybrid items.

Still she does insane amounts of damage hybrid, its crazy. Mid zyra, with zekers BT Trinity Liandrys, shreds turrets down, and shreds health and makes enemy teams so much easier to kill.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So why exactly does hybrid Zyra deal out an obsene amount of damage akin to AD carries?
> 
> I play Zyra with zerkers BT Trinity then Liandrys Deathcap zonyas, or zekers BT Trinity Atmas maw of malmortius Last Whipser, reguardless of AD heavy or AP heavy path, she just does obsene amounts of damage. REguardless of how many kills, anytime i play hybrid zyra, i always top the charts with damage dealt to champions.
> My only flaw is that I tend to dye a lot as zyra, but the damage is just wat?


MY fav champ by far is Zyra, i have played her probably in close to 600 games. Zyra support is what got me into plat in s3. I also have played ADC Zyra a couple times lol, never hybrid, but i could see how it would work. The main reason she is an _ok_ ADC is that her auto attack range is huge. She has 575 range which is the same as Varus, 50 more than Graves, and 25 more than Vayne. Also he Auto Attack animation is very crisp and quick, it allows you to animation cancel her auto very very early in her auto attack. When you are able to do this consistently it will really really help in positioning especially when CS'ing in lane. The other great part about zyra is that she has her own built in peels, and some of the strongest in the game at that. Then on top off all the range and peels, her peels still do tons of damage. (your gonna have to trust me on this math) Her lvl 6 combo does about 650 damage at base, then add in any empowered plant autos, your autos while they are stunned and anything else your support has, and its almost a guaranteed kill. After 6 her damage in the mid game is pretty weak as until an infinite edge is done(or BT is stacked) and you have some attack speed, but after that she can do plenty of damage.

Hybrid Zyra i could see working. if after that BT you grab some AP from sheen to get the small boost to your AP spells and a good buff with the sheen proc. I like the build youve come up with, ill have to try it sometime.

Lastly you mentioned that you always die alot on zyra. I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN lol. Her main problem is since her range is so big, she is super slow. It is painful switching from a melee champ with lots of movespeed (someone like shyvana hehehe) to zyra because she is slow and no escapes. You have to play Zyra like you are afraid of anything and everything that comes near you. You need to be very far behind you teammates in teamfights and never ever facecheck a bush (that what her seeds are for), bc a couple pixels is the difference between life and death on zyra.

Overall is hybrid Zyra playable, Absolutely, is it better than straight AP Zyra, id say no.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> MY fav champ by far is Zyra, i have played her probably in close to 600 games. Zyra support is what got me into plat in s3. I also have played ADC Zyra a couple times lol, never hybrid, but i could see how it would work. The main reason she is an _ok_ ADC is that her auto attack range is huge. She has 575 range which is the same as Varus, 50 more than Graves, and 25 more than Vayne. Also he Auto Attack animation is very crisp and quick, it allows you to animation cancel her auto very very early in her auto attack. When you are able to do this consistently it will really really help in positioning especially when CS'ing in lane. The other great part about zyra is that she has her own built in peels, and some of the strongest in the game at that. Then on top off all the range and peels, her peels still do tons of damage. (your gonna have to trust me on this math) Her lvl 6 combo does about 650 damage at base, then add in any empowered plant autos, your autos while they are stunned and anything else your support has, and its almost a guaranteed kill. After 6 her damage in the mid game is pretty weak as until an infinite edge is done(or BT is stacked) and you have some attack speed, but after that she can do plenty of damage.
> 
> Hybrid Zyra i could see working. if after that BT you grab some AP from sheen to get the small boost to your AP spells and a good buff with the sheen proc. I like the build youve come up with, ill have to try it sometime.
> 
> Lastly you mentioned that you always die alot on zyra. I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN lol. Her main problem is since her range is so big, she is super slow. It is painful switching from a melee champ with lots of movespeed (someone like shyvana hehehe) to zyra because she is slow and no escapes. You have to play Zyra like you are afraid of anything and everything that comes near you. You need to be very far behind you teammates in teamfights and never ever facecheck a bush (that what her seeds are for), bc a couple pixels is the difference between life and death on zyra.
> 
> Overall is hybrid Zyra playable, Absolutely, is it better than straight AP Zyra, id say no.


Its just the damage output. i play zyra ALOT when im not playing ranked. I think zyra is probably one of my most played unranked champions.

but i dont mean straight ADC zyra, i mean just rolling hybrid/ad heavy stuff. she does so much magic damage with plants and buirst plus her AAs its so strong.

I mean just an example.

(oops SS's had bad words)

her damage is just crazy with her AAs and plants, along with her burst ontop of it. its really quite shocking.

Just FYI, i started going with Liandry's after trinity for the sake of burning. i seem to be loving liandrys lately.
I just didnt expect the damage to be that crazy high.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> No trolling - get new friends to play with.
> 
> Sounds like your friends are not very smart.
> 
> A dumb person can get very good with a certain champ after many matches but that doesn't mean that they will ever learn
> Map awareness
> Strategy
> counters
> etc


Yeah I'm thinking of starting a new ranked team lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of starting a new ranked team lol


If so, let me be your jungler. Im dying to get offa solo que and into a dedicated ranked team.

I've jungled at Plat/Diamond ELO and did fairly well, I just suck at carrying and honing my mechancis when im so stressed on being able to carry a team out of a potential loss. It'd be so much easier to focus if i could play for a team.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of starting a new ranked team lol


If you're in the need for an ADC I'd be interested in joining. Would be nice to do team ranked instead of solo Q.


----------



## w1zardofozz

If I do start one up I wont be able to play tooooooooooooo much weekdays due to school, im only 17 and I'm doing AP physics next semester lol. I generally play A LOT though. I usually try to get in 3 or 4 games a day but sometimes I just can't


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> If I do start one up I wont be able to play tooooooooooooo much weekdays due to school, im only 17 and I'm doing AP physics next semester lol. I generally play A LOT though. I usually try to get in 3 or 4 games a day but sometimes I just can't


and here i am playing 10~15 matchers a day.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> If I do start one up I wont be able to play tooooooooooooo much weekdays due to school, im only 17 and I'm doing AP physics next semester lol. I generally play A LOT though. I usually try to get in 3 or 4 games a day but sometimes I just can't
> 
> 
> 
> and here i am playing 10~15 matchers a day.
Click to expand...

Thats 9-11 hours a day......


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thats 9-11 hours a day......


longer than that including like queues and champion select. im playing on average 10~16hours a day, soemtimes more.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thats 9-11 hours a day......
> 
> 
> 
> longer than that including like queues and champion select. im playing on average 10~16hours a day, soemtimes more.
Click to expand...









why


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why


because i have nothing to do with life, except fill it with a void of gaming.
-shrug-


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why
> 
> 
> 
> because i have nothing to do with life, except fill it with a void of gaming.
> -shrug-
Click to expand...

thought you said you were giving up on league


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> thought you said you were giving up on league


You try and get away from league and it finds a way to drag you back in sooner or later.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> thought you said you were giving up on league
> 
> 
> 
> You try and get away from league and it finds a way to drag you back in sooner or later.
Click to expand...

well i can easily take several month-long breaks.

normally nov-dec i dont play


----------



## chevymeister

Silver 1 here, hopefully gold soon. Anyone wants to duo or play add me. Same name. (North American)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> thought you said you were giving up on league


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> You try and get away from league and it finds a way to drag you back in sooner or later.


You kidding me?

Shyvana's my Beau, i cant just leave her, she keeps dragging my ass back. lol.
I hold the world record for most played shyvana games, you really think i ain't playing much? My gf didnt do a very good job of keeping me off of my account








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> You try and get away from league and it finds a way to drag you back in sooner or later.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> thought you said you were giving up on league
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> You try and get away from league and it finds a way to drag you back in sooner or later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You kidding me?
> 
> Shyvana's my Beau, i cant just leave her, she keeps dragging my ass back. lol.
> I hold the world record for most played shyvana games, you really think i ain't playing much? My gf didnt do a very good job of keeping me off of my account
Click to expand...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You kidding me?
> 
> Shyvana's my Beau, i cant just leave her, she keeps dragging my ass back. lol.
> I hold the world record for most played shyvana games, you really think i ain't playing much? My gf didnt do a very good job of keeping me off of my account










why you keep saying you hold the record for most played :/
We get that you love and play shyvanna a lot, but no need to just say absurd things.

If I main a champion, I'll say I main it, but I won't try to make myself look almighty by saying I hold the world record for most played, unless it's the truth.

Not streaming tonight, will be streaming with TheOddOrange on Friday. I'll let you guys know when we are on! It's a charity stream, so be sure to support us!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


That is
*
Season3*

ranked

Only.









All time I have 2510+ played games as Shyvana. and I plan on topping that chart. for the entire season 4.

which wont be hard actually considering no one on that chart can play as many games daily as I do with her.
I have an estimated 1660 played games as Shyvana in normal+dominion+previous season(It's probably higher)
185 In dominion, 147 ranked games in season 2.

Approximately 2512, games played as Shyvana, rounded down.

estimates approximation because on an average day reguardless of the time frame my match history would


Spoiler: look like this















The onlything that ever changed was where I was playing the games, it wasn't until a few months ago that I knew about the LoLking charts which is the reason I started playing ranked in the first place, I wanted to top that chart.

Next season Ill probably get top of the chart the first day and stay there until either one of 3 things happen 1.I actually quit and play WildStar 2.I'm perma banned or 3.I die, lose my housing, or something related.

Im trying so hard...its not even funny.


----------



## Alex132

That's why the one guy is unranked...

Plus it's like saying "I have the fasted car in the world, just no one can prove it - so take my word by it"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's why the one guy is unranked...
> 
> Plus it's like saying "I have the fasted car in the world, just no one can prove it - so take my word by it"


He's "unranked" due to server issues, happens every so often.(I mean its the EUWest server). It's shown me as "unranked" a few times before too.
Those lists take from the summoner datapool provided on the riot servers.










I've played normal Shyvana games as well this season, yet it the list still shows only 850.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> He's "unranked" due to server issues, happens every so often.(I mean its the EUWest server). It's shown me as "unranked" a few times before too.
> Those lists take from the summoner datapool provided on the riot servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played normal Shyvana games as well this season, yet it the list still shows only 850.


List is only for ranked


----------



## Avonosac

That kass and Eve were so heavy...

Reminds me of my game last night, had this fizz who had great mechanics, and he raged at me for taking 3rd blue, because when it popped he was 6/5/1. I flat out told him he was going to lose the buff, so it wasn't worth giving to him, because he does get the kills and stays around for needless risk and kept feeding the enemy jinx blue. I don't understand why people will play ranked, and say things like "IK I die to much, but I'm just trying to kill people", it just boggles my mind. Granted, that shouldn't surprise me to much, because he joined champ select with "Mid or feed" as his introduction.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> List is only for ranked


Exactly.. thats what i was just explaining to Alex...

duh Read alex's post, for heavensake.


----------



## Costfree

Rank reset, woooo


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Exactly.. thats what i was just explaining to Alex...
> 
> duh Read alex's post, for heavensake.


Oh ok, thought you were wondering why your normal games are not accounted for.

Charity stream tomorrow with TheOddOrange, be sure to come and watch!


----------



## Nnimrod

Going into my first game of season 4 having first picked my strongest champion, Fizz. Will update










Ok, noob time. How do I put an image in and not have it resized?

edit: Game #3 and my last for tonight. I have played avi a fair amount but it was when she was released. I haven't played her at all since they did the qol change to her e and bugfixes for q. She does too much stuff :/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Heads up to everyone whom might be able to dedicate some time.

A friend of mine want's to form a ranked team, they were(are) 1 win away from Diamond 1, and I'll obviously be jungling.
He's Dredge Mammus(NA), and im obvs Just Me Shyvana(Na).
He said he'd play whatever role but prefers mid.
He trusts my jungling, but is worried that other high ELO players might not(warranted I get that) but he wants to get off the soloque bullcrap(just like me).


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> well its for the AA's, need the autos, but after trinity force theres no reason to go for anymore Aspd and build into hybrid items.
> 
> Still she does insane amounts of damage hybrid, its crazy. Mid zyra, with zekers BT Trinity Liandrys, shreds turrets down, and shreds health and makes enemy teams so much easier to kill.


You can build any type of boots on Zyra and they would be better.

M.pen would give more damage.

Any of the MS boots would be valuable on her to land skillshots and not die instantly over the atk speed of greaves.

CDR is way better than attack speed as long as you aren't capped.

Tabis/mercs help Zyra not die instantly to anything.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You can build any type of boots on Zyra and they would be better.
> 
> M.pen would give more damage.
> 
> Any of the MS boots would be valuable on her to land skillshots and not die instantly over the atk speed of greaves.
> 
> CDR is way better than attack speed as long as you aren't capped.
> 
> Tabis/mercs help Zyra not die instantly to anything.


But I really on auto attacks(just like any other adc) for 50% of my damage, and plants/spells for the other 50%


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> You can build any type of boots on Zyra and they would be better.
> 
> M.pen would give more damage.
> 
> Any of the MS boots would be valuable on her to land skillshots and not die instantly over the atk speed of greaves.
> 
> CDR is way better than attack speed as long as you aren't capped.
> 
> Tabis/mercs help Zyra not die instantly to anything.


I personally am a big fan or boots of mobility on her. Her biggest weakness is how freaking slow she is and having no escape. Boots 5 make you super fast and since all of her skills have a slight delay on them, it doesn't put you in combat until the damage lands. that keeps the boots 5 speed on for an extra second or so which helps get far enough away to weave in and out of combats in team fights.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

It looks like win or lose the next match it doesnt matter, I will go positive in my provisionals. I've carried 3 of those wins, and contributed to the other 3. 3 games were outright losses that I carried because i was the only one forcing towers. Last game I suicide stole a baron and it saved us the game. I went on to carry the game to victory.
Edit

















brb going to go kill myself.


----------



## Fortunex

Dat MMR


----------



## Alex132

Ah yeah, it was based on MMR not elo









not sure if i should be scared to play ranked, i guess getting through bronze/silver again would be fun.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Dat MMR


appparently its not that, its that the reset system kicked people way out of their ELO range.

Tehres a reddit post about this and apparently theres even a Diamond 1 who got knocked down to Gold 3


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> appparently its not that, its that the reset system kicked people way out of their ELO range.
> 
> Tehres a reddit post about this and apparently theres even a Diamond 1 who got knocked down to Gold 3


It's MMR buddy, same as last season.

https://pay.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1vg21i/s4_ranking_system_an_explanation/

Streaming with TheOddOrange tonight! Charity stream, NA LCS is also today!

www.Twitch.tv/wereshrew

and

http://www.twitch.tv/ioddorange


----------



## Nnimrod

So my forth placement game I decide to first pick support because two others wanted mid and vi was banned, so I didn't want to jungle. Our mid laner picks kat into ziggs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



most deaths


our top lane darius sits under tower because... I can't pretend to know why. Our jungle shaco decides to rush DFG after 3 dorans rings, and our last pick... we needed an adc, so he picks mord.

Maybe this would be ok if they were actually really good, right? I mean in this elo/mmr range, if you are good, you can dominate even with a sub par pick. But they were all trash. No amount of positive talk was getting us anywhere.

This was the one 1% of games where I actually vote to surrender. 4th provisional game. :/

Game #5 went a lot better, first pick again, this time I decided to just yolo it up and first pick kha'zix. Basically, we only had one moron on our team (darius) and they really had no standout strong players. Where as I thought our elise was pretty good. The big thing is, with my aggressive snowbally mid lane play style, getting to lane against someone whos not very good playing a not very good champion... Not a good thing for enemy team. I do know what to do with extra gold









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> It's MMR buddy, same as last season.
> 
> https://pay.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/1vg21i/s4_ranking_system_an_explanation/
> 
> Streaming with TheOddOrange tonight! Charity stream, NA LCS is also today!
> 
> www.Twitch.tv/wereshrew
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/ioddorange


ehem
http://i.imgur.com/tpjaIuC.png


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ehem
> http://i.imgur.com/tpjaIuC.png


at what point during the game do you pick haunting guise up/when do you finish it into liandrys?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ehem
> http://i.imgur.com/tpjaIuC.png


You have to understand that MMR and elo are two different entities.

MMR is what is usually referred to as "hidden elo".

In this case, this person "Docxm" wrecked his MMR on his way to 2493 accumulative LK score.

He also did bad on his promotion matches, 4/10. Which greatly affected his placement between Diamond and Gold

A quick look at his Ranked Stats for S3: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/20650068#ranked-stats

You can see that he does not have a significant winrate with any of his champions played. His best champion with the most wins have the winrate of 65.8%, second best at 64.6%. The rest aren't looking too good.

If this was to be in the old elo system, he would not have hit diamond and would most likely be in gold.

This is why many professional players and high elo players dislike our current system with divisions/promo because it does not truly show where you actually belong, it is very forgiving if you tilt and then bring it back up.

Again, if you are not sure how the soft reset works, just read over this post Understanding S4 Soft Reset and it should have all the questions you need!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> at what point during the game do you pick haunting guise up/when do you finish it into liandrys?


On Liandry's Shyvana?

I rush it.

I rush straight into liandry's or sometimes ill get guise into boots1, then finish liandrys after sorc shoes or after, but 7 outta 10 i straight rush it. It outright replaces Ancient Golem, as the conservation passive really just doesnt do much for what the item is worth overall.


----------



## Akadaka

I like this game I've played since beta and been recently playing again but it does get real repetitive.


----------



## Degree

Currently streaming!

[D1] Shaco Main

http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew

TheOddOrange won't be streaming until two weeks, so he won't be streaming along tonight! Be sure to come by if you can, it's a charity stream so any amount of viewers will help!


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> On Liandry's Shyvana?
> 
> I rush it.
> 
> I rush straight into liandry's or sometimes ill get guise into boots1, then finish liandrys after sorc shoes or after, but 7 outta 10 i straight rush it. It outright replaces Ancient Golem, as the conservation passive really just doesnt do much for what the item is worth overall.


wow... So do you start machete and just back and buy health crystal or health crystal and amp tome?

My sixth placement match. I'm 4 and 2 now. Also, beginning to remember why I've been banning Vi literally every game for the last couple months.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> wow... So do you start machete and just back and buy health crystal or health crystal and amp tome?
> 
> My sixth placement match. I'm 4 and 2 now. Also, beginning to remember why I've been banning Vi literally every game for the last couple months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It depends. Sometiems I can first back and get guise.

I go ruby->tome->guise->tome->liandrys.
Liandry's replaces Ancient Golum.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It depends. Sometiems I can first back and get guise.
> 
> I go ruby->tome->guise->tome->liandrys.
> Liandry's replaces Ancient Golum.


Do you prefer top or jungle?

Game 7, Jungle Gragas 5-2 in placements so far.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Was a weird game. got a lot of farming in, had 6 items pretty early, and ganked quite a lot. But a lot of the ganks were unsuccessful. At least I outdid their jungler







I think I like the latest version of wraith on jungle gragas. Gragas tends to like to farm a lot, and conservation passive certainly rewards that. When I sold wraith at the end of game I hadn't killed a camp in awhile, but still had it at 1093 gold earned.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Do you prefer top or jungle?
> 
> Game 7, Jungle Gragas 5-2 in placements so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a weird game. got a lot of farming in, had 6 items pretty early, and ganked quite a lot. But a lot of the ganks were unsuccessful. At least I outdid their jungler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like the latest version of wraith on jungle gragas. Gragas tends to like to farm a lot, and conservation passive certainly rewards that. When I sold wraith at the end of game I hadn't killed a camp in awhile, but still had it at 1093 gold earned.


Jungle, I always jungle. I play top maybe 1 in 70~100 games.

792+804(win loss normals) *0.85(85% of all my played normal games are Shyvana)
1325(rounded down)+5 extra played normals
185 shyvana games Dominion(all but i think 10 dom games were with Shy)
147 Shyvana games Ranked Season 2
856 Shyvana games Ranked Season 3
Season 3 Total: 2513
16 Shyvana games Ranked Season 4

Damn shyvana bans have me playing my other champs already
2 Elise games 2 quinn games and 1 ahri game.
Already had to deal with 2 AFK's and an intentional feeder and 1 troll ban, who banned shvyana form me because i built liandry's in the game before that we happened to play together.


----------



## Chunin

Placement games have not been kind to me... Dropped from Plat 1 to Gold 2 after going 4-6 :d

2 games ive lost because of one person who trolled both games, once afk because jungler took blue and next game 1/15 as support Zilean.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Placement games have not been kind to me... Dropped from Plat 1 to Gold 2 after going 4-6 :d
> 
> 2 games ive lost because of one person who trolled both games, once afk because jungler took blue and next game 1/15 as support Zilean.


that's why team games are so frustrating. one person can completely ruin your game, or in your case, multiple games.

and when they screw over placements like they did for you, you're now forced to play with players well below your level just to get back to where you should have been in the first place.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> that's why team games are so frustrating. one person can completely ruin your game, or in your case, multiple games.
> 
> and when they screw over placements like they did for you, you're now forced to play with players well below your level just to get back to where you should have been in the first place.


how do you have a custom title?

THESE GOD DAMNED SHYVANA BANS ARE PISSING ME THE HELL OFF, FOR REAL. THIS IS REALLY FREAKING IRRITATING ME.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> how do you have a custom title?
> 
> THESE GOD DAMNED SHYVANA BANS ARE PISSING ME THE HELL OFF, FOR REAL. THIS IS REALLY FREAKING IRRITATING ME.


She's a top pick in LCS right now. I've seen a lot of Kayle's in all five ranked games I've done this season lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Lol, I had ikarry, a s3 challenger player, on my team.

6-3 so far in my promos. Hopefully I get at least high Gold.

EDIT:




Aw yeah.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Lol, I had ikarry, a s3 challenger player, on my team.
> 
> 6-3 so far in my promos. Hopefully I get at least high Gold.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw yeah.


I went 7-3 as well


----------



## Darkling5499

pretty good for a rengar v shen matchup honestly, nice job


----------



## Zackcy

Those LP Gains @[email protected]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Those LP Gains @[email protected]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


when i was doing my G5 grind, i ran into the same thing. for like 10 games, i was getting 20-28 LP / win, 5-7 / loss. then i lost promos 2-3, and lost 95lp >.>


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Lol I already top the Shyvana summoners chart. This is gonna be so cool.


----------



## Nnimrod

Debating making a wallpaper out of this... champ select in my 9th placement game.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Game #8 Team was really, really heavy. poor reaction to ganks, very poor at grouping for teamfights.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Predictable. This kind of crap is responsible for a large portion of my losses. People wanting to play something they have no idea how to play, and displacing me to something I'm also not good at. Leona was fcking terrible. I was totally hamstrung by her, part of why I kind of hate bot lane.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alex132

Wow.

So lost 2/10 of my placement matches thanks to Based God Rito Dorito.

first game, servers simply crashed. I spent like 3 minutes getting in, only to find 700-1200ms and unplayable. We lost. *No loss forgiven.*

Riot acknowledges ranked problem, takes down ranked queues for a while.

Ranked queues are back up.

I believe Rito (big mistake).

Get into second game, ping is about 70-80ms higher than normal (240-250ms compared to 170-180ms). It's almost ok, and then the packet loss + 700ms+ kicks in. We lost that game hard, it basically turned into league of "Where can I suddenly appear and have no control over my character at all". At least it was loss forgiven on this, but somehow i think that doesn't matter to Bo10. I think in the Bo10 it still counts as a loss.

Good bye plat, good bye gold, good bye silver. Here I come Bronze 5.

Oh btw; thing I hate the most about the Bo10 is how BADLY balanced the teams are. We bronze/silver players mixed with high plat players. It seems completely random as to whom gets the worse team.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> So lost 2/10 of my placement matches thanks to Based God Rito Dorito.
> 
> first game, servers simply crashed. I spent like 3 minutes getting in, only to find 700-1200ms and unplayable. We lost. *No loss forgiven.*
> 
> Riot acknowledges ranked problem, takes down ranked queues for a while.
> 
> Ranked queues are back up.
> 
> I believe Rito (big mistake).
> 
> Get into second game, ping is about 70-80ms higher than normal (240-250ms compared to 170-180ms). It's almost ok, and then the packet loss + 700ms+ kicks in. We lost that game hard, it basically turned into league of "Where can I suddenly appear and have no control over my character at all". At least it was loss forgiven on this, but somehow i think that doesn't matter to Bo10. I think in the Bo10 it still counts as a loss.
> 
> Good bye plat, good bye gold, good bye silver. Here I come Bronze 5.
> 
> Oh btw; thing I hate the most about the Bo10 is how BADLY balanced the teams are. We bronze/silver players mixed with high plat players. It seems completely random as to whom gets the worse team.


I got placed bronze 4, struggling in B2 because i keep getting ADC's and Mid laners who think they can face tank and dive towers.
Really starting to piss me the hell off.

I'm getting matches where every lane is failing and event he ones imcamping and giving kills too, or push the laners out, my laners are outright just failing. Last game Ganked and killed and made a brand go 1/4 within 10 minutes. What happens? My mid lane feeds him back to 5/4, meanwhile bot ane is going 1/5 0/4 even with me ganking and threatening the lane.

For the love of carl sagan please kill me.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> struggling in B2 because i keep getting ADC's and Mid laners


Any player who can (allegedly) play at platinum level should have absolutely no issue whatsoever carrying out of bronze.


----------



## Degree

If you think you deserve to be in a certain tier, be it diamond/plat/gold and you were placed in a tier your weren't expecting to be placed in, then you will be able to go back up to where you think you deserve to be in.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Any player who can (allegedly) play at platinum level should have absolutely no issue whatsoever carrying out of bronze.


Well as alex was saying theres a HUGE vairation of people in the bronze tier right now because the system dropped everyone so low. Theres Silvers bronzes Golds all in bronze right now. So theres some REALLY GOOD players and really bad players in the same matches.
The entire system is whacked out hard right now. people from bronze silver gold all in the same teirs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> We bronze/silver players mixed with high plat players. It seems completely random as to whom gets the worse team.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> If you think you deserve to be in a certain tier


I didnt say that so please. shush. seriously.


----------



## Nnimrod

Yay... my tenth placement match


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






uncarriable. I highlights - me 1v5 stealing baron. totally uncarriable. thanks to losing my last 2 games, I finished 6/4. And Bronze II. Thanks Riot.

Wouldn't mind a duo partner. Check my match history if you want a hint as to how I play. All ten placement games should be there. I prefer mid fizz/kha'zix or jungle Vi/Gragas

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/29422066#matches


----------



## Akadaka

I hate how this game disconnects chats on and off so much it's like too much people play this game...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I didnt say that so please. shush. seriously.


I didn't direct my post specifically at anyone.

Please calm down. seriously.


----------



## Alex132

I didn't mean "we bronze/silver", I meant "When bronze/silver" btw.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yay... my tenth placement match
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncarriable. I highlights - me 1v5 stealing baron. totally uncarriable. thanks to losing my last 2 games, I finished 6/4. And Bronze II. Thanks Riot.
> 
> Wouldn't mind a duo partner. Check my match history if you want a hint as to how I play. All ten placement games should be there. I prefer mid fizz/kha'zix or jungle Vi/Gragas
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/29422066#matches


Are you NA? Im bronze 2 atm and climbing, add me in game

Just Me Shyvana

Your average deathcount is actually pretty low, you might have a similar playstyle to mine.
Not one game above 7 deaths, thats pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I didn't mean "we bronze/silver", I meant "When bronze/silver" btw.


What happened to tigress or whatever?


----------



## Cyberion

Let's do this! I prefer playing mid and dislike playing support but can play anything well.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I didn't mean "we bronze/silver", I meant "When bronze/silver" btw.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to tigress or whatever?
Click to expand...

Konata


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Konata


Now you're talkin :3


----------



## Zackcy

Bronze is so easy to carry out of.

I had at least 15 kills every game as Pantheon.

Didn't really matter if people afked.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Add me ingame Midgetfreak

I like to mid / top


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Bronze is so easy to carry out of.
> 
> I had at least 15 kills every game as Pantheon.
> 
> Didn't really matter if people afked.


step 1: play carry champion


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> step 1: play carry champion


Step 2: Be much better thane everyone else.


----------



## Degree

Currently streaming!

Shaco Main: http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Step 2: Be much better thane everyone else.


+6 and out damaging my ADC's

Am I doin this right?

I feel so dumb for dying 8 times, i almost blew this game by twitching into fights that i should have checked my team mates position first, but fixed it in the end and traded 1 death for an Ace.

Also, best LoL Gif EVER


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Are you NA? Im bronze 2 atm and climbing, add me in game
> 
> Just Me Shyvana
> 
> Your average deathcount is actually pretty low, you might have a similar playstyle to mine.
> Not one game above 7 deaths, thats pretty good.
> What happened to tigress or whatever?


added... I'll be on for a couple games in 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Any player who can (allegedly) play at platinum level should have absolutely no issue whatsoever carrying out of bronze.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> If you think you deserve to be in a certain tier, be it diamond/plat/gold and you were placed in a tier your weren't expecting to be placed in, then you will be able to go back up to where you think you deserve to be in.


The level of utter garbage in these post is mind boggling. I don't want to adc I want to jungle or support. You can't get out of silver in any of those 2 roles.

How exactly do you carry out when all that is required to lose, is to get 1 teammate to die a lot, to one enemy player with a brain. I don't even know how to explain the level of idiocy of half the players in silver / bronze, because you apparently don't realize that you can't carry against almost any role that has 10 kills by 12 minutes.

Bo10 is ******ed. I was silver 4 I think to end last season, so I queue up with mostly bronze / silver to start. By the end of my 10 series, I am the only silver band on the loading screen and Jungling for all gold teams, against all golds. My last game riot places me with S3 gold 3 as the LOWEST ranked opponent, and plat 4 as the highest ranked opponent. In my series I went 8-2, with very low deaths, high objective control, many turrets to my name and good teamwork. The result is Silver 5.

Those of you who believe this system works, are clearly blinded. Either that, or you are all Mid or ADCs. Jungle / Support and even most top mains won't carry you out of silver, because the other roles can screw you over a lot worse than your capacity to carry them through to a win.

I'm actually starting to wonder if we're all raging about the wrong thing, I'm not so sure the MMR / ELO / Rank system is the problem, the problem is being queued with people who feed like crazy. If I was given a decent team every match who would not snowball enemies beyond my ability to carry, I would have a much better success rate.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The level of utter garbage in these post is mind boggling. I don't want to adc I want to jungle or support. You can't get out of silver in any of those 2 roles.
> 
> How exactly do you carry out when all that is required to lose, is to get 1 teammate to die a lot, to one enemy player with a brain. I don't even know how to explain the level of idiocy of half the players in silver / bronze, because you apparently don't realize that you can't carry against almost any role that has 10 kills by 12 minutes.
> 
> Bo10 is ******ed. I was silver 4 I think to end last season, so I queue up with mostly bronze / silver to start. By the end of my 10 series, I am the only silver band on the loading screen and Jungling for all gold teams, against all golds. My last game riot places me with S3 gold 3 as the LOWEST ranked opponent, and plat 4 as the highest ranked opponent. In my series I went 8-2, with very low deaths, high objective control, many turrets to my name and good teamwork. The result is Silver 5.
> 
> Those of you who believe this system works, are clearly blinded. Either that, or you are all Mid or ADCs. Jungle / Support and even most top mains won't carry you out of silver, because the other roles can screw you over a lot worse than your capacity to carry them through to a win.
> 
> I'm actually starting to wonder if we're all raging about the wrong thing, I'm not so sure the MMR / ELO / Rank system is the problem, the problem is being queued with people who feed like crazy. If I was given a decent team every match who would not snowball enemies beyond my ability to carry, I would have a much better success rate.


^I agree so much with this. the Diamond 3 guy I duo'd with agree'd with me too, that getting up into higher ELO can pretty much be a roll of the dice soemtimes. I know for a FACT i got lucky in my provisiona.s Yeah I carried 3 of those games, 3 were meh and one was easy, but the 3 losses were the outright garbage ass players who fed so hard there wasn't anything I could do as a Jungler. i am NEVER EVER the person that feeds, even when coutnerpicked. I know how to stay back and not screw up the lane. I know how to not die, but when I see some snot that goes 1/7 in 12 miniutes i know were freakin screwed.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The level of utter garbage in these post is mind boggling. I don't want to adc I want to jungle or support. You can't get out of silver in any of those 2 roles.


What?????? LOL

Here's the result of me smurfing in bronze/silver (as jungle):










Support I sort of agree with, but I never play pure supports anyways. If you play any kind of hybrid support like Zyra or Annie you can carry easily.

If you can't carry out of bronze or silver, it's because you aren't good enough, period.


----------



## patriotaki

okay now with the update playing ranked games now can this promote me to silver? i was bronze..


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> okay now with the update playing ranked games now can this promote me to silver? i was bronze..


yes.

Fun games with Franbunny ^.^ even with some very heavy ezreals. Got to play one of my mains at the end, went 15/5/17


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> What?????? LOL
> 
> Here's the result of me smurfing in bronze/silver (as jungle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support I sort of agree with, but I never play pure supports anyways. If you play any kind of hybrid support like Zyra or Annie you can carry easily.
> 
> If you can't carry out of bronze or silver, it's because you aren't good enough, period.


What I'd like to think people mean when they say that you can carry with any role is that people assume you are at least playing with ok skilled people that never feeds and knows how to follow someone elses lead. Because if that was the case you could carry with any role.

I'm not a very good player but give me someone good to "follow" and I'll be the best carried person in every game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> yes.
> 
> Fun games with Franbunny ^.^ even with some very heavy ezreals. Got to play one of my mains at the end, went 15/5/17


3 games duo with ya


we had to carry all 3. I mean damn 2 fail ezreal players in 2 games in a row, what the hell.


----------



## Darkling5499

eh, S2 i went from low bronze to low gold as a jungler - only, S3 i only played support (did the other roles only when someone else who picked before me took support, so less than 5% of the games) and went from S5 to G3. don't get me wrong, it can be frustrating watching the ADC you fed FB and 7 kills to get creamed because top can't protect him, but it's definately doable. probably would have gotten higher if i was able to keep playing.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> eh, S2 i went from low bronze to low gold as a jungler - only, S3 i only played support (did the other roles only when someone else who picked before me took support, so less than 5% of the games) and went from S5 to G3. don't get me wrong, it can be frustrating watching the ADC you fed FB and 7 kills to get creamed because top can't protect him, but it's definately doable. probably would have gotten higher if i was able to keep playing.


I went from S5 to like S1 as support/top/adc.

Jungle I was hopeless at, and mid always gets taken (although I do love my Oriana and Karthus mid







)


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I went from S5 to like S1 as support/top/adc.
> 
> Jungle I was hopeless at, and mid always gets taken (although I do love my Oriana and Karthus mid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


they're definately the hardest roles to play environment-wise (every loss is 100000% your fault, of course) but i enjoyed em : /


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi guys i have a couple of questions regarding LOL

i used to play BW and SC2 then moved to BF3 and BF4... now im looking to get into one of this games LOL or DOTA 2
i like the way DOTA2 looks graphics wise but i read that LOL can be more easy to play and less stressfull... the same reason i stop playing SC2 competitive
its because i dont have to much time to keep getting better at the game and just want to enjoy it...

with tha being said.

why is the reason you have choosen to play LOL instead of DOTA2?
what is the amount of time needed to reach a good lvl of understanding the game and being good at it on DOTA2 vs LOL?
can LOL be played solo like WOW? or is it necessary to play with more people?
can some one link me to some GUIDE for NOOBs in LOL
is it necessary to have a keyboard with marco buttons?

thanks really looking forward to your replays so i can decide to begin my journey with DOTA2 or LOL xD


----------



## UpgradeSolution

1: Why LoL over Dota 2?
When I started to play league there was only Dota and league Dota2 wasnt out yet, so that was settled for me. I was a hardcore Dota fan and actually had won some tournaments in the dota scene but League was gaining people and I got invited to the beta.
2: How long to be good?
This is a tricky question, basically you can be good to boot or it can take you 1000 games it depends on how hard you reflect on what you did wrong and determine how to fix it. I would say probably 150 hours at least before you get the champions down somewhat and know at least what most people do. then another 100 hours of mechanics to be at a "Good" ish level at least if this is your first MOBA.
3: Can it be played solo?
Yes, you can queue solo and have just as much fun, however there are also tons of people here that will probably be willing to add and play with you which is good since you will learn the game faster with help from a lvl 30.
4: Guides?
http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/browse These are guides for each champ, pick a champ read the guide then do a few practice matches and you should get a pretty good understanding of that champ. This site has tons of guides fro Pro LoL players and is an amazing resource for new players.
5: Macro buttons?
Not needed or really helpful but whatever floats your boat.

I personally like League over Dota 2 a fair amount due to balance. Dota 2 has a problem where they like to buff everyone rather than nurf someone and they also havent had the time to balance that leagues has. I really want to like Dota 2 but honestly if you are a beginner a couple things are off putting 1: the shop is a ******* mess and makes no sense 2: The abilities aren't as clear on scaling and some champs you will be guessing 3: the map is larger and there isnt as much variety in roles. I personally like leagues WAY more, I want to like Dota 2 but it needs a lot of work before it is really balanced. Also League has a lot better server selection and you dont have to deal with people speaking in russian the entire game in chat and on comms.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

DAMN SHYVANA BANS.

I mean i can play elise and sejuani and ahri quinn jinx ect just fine BUT DAMNIT I WANT TO UPHOLD MY SHYVANA GAMES COUNT DAMNIT.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> What I'd like to think people mean when they say that you can carry with any role is that people assume you are at least playing with ok skilled people that never feeds and knows how to follow someone elses lead. Because if that was the case you could carry with any role.
> 
> I'm not a very good player but give me someone good to "follow" and I'll be the best carried person in every game.


If you know what you're doing, it doesn't really matter if they feed or not, because you'll always be more fed. Anybody who claims to play at a gold+ level but gets stuck in bronze or silver "because teammates" is deluding themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why is the reason you have choosen to play LOL instead of DOTA2?
> what is the amount of time needed to reach a good lvl of understanding the game and being good at it on DOTA2 vs LOL?
> can LOL be played solo like WOW? or is it necessary to play with more people?
> can some one link me to some GUIDE for NOOBs in LOL
> is it necessary to have a keyboard with marco buttons?
> 
> thanks really looking forward to your replays so i can decide to begin my journey with DOTA2 or LOL xD


I play LoL over DotA because LoL came out first, and I had over 2k games played of League before DotA 2 was even in public beta. I didn't want to spend that much time just to learn a new game to the point that I already knew League.

Depends how fast you learn and how you spend your time. If you start right from the beginning by reading strategy guides, watching informative streams, and have a good attitude for learning and improving in-game, you can pick it up really quickly. I went from Silver I (60th percentile ish) to Plat I (96th percentile) in 2 months. The game does try to artificially slow you down though. You have to level up your account before you can play ranked, have to unlock runes and heroes to be able to play competitively, etc., and for that reason, I think getting into DotA would be faster.

You can play custom games just with AI, but you're barely getting a fraction of the actual gameplay by doing that. It would be like playing Starcraft just against AI.

Just search on Google and stuff, shouldn't be hard to find a couple. Or check guide websites like Solomid.

No, and I can't really see macro buttons being very useful. Maybe for some herp-derp combo heroes like Annie, but generally you want the most control possible and you only need to manage a few buttons so macros aren't needed.


----------



## Nnimrod

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Holy schit this game was hard. No one could have carried that. I made hella plays on Kha'zix, but just nowhere near enough. That top laner Rengar? Roamed down mid at least 4 times before 15 minutes. Amumu spent the ENTIRE game mid. I can not remember the last time I was camped that hard. Meanwhile, my bot lane is going 1/13 with zerp jungle presence either way. Our Olaf tried to react to their Amumu's ganks, but just not even distantly effective enough. Kassadin predictably got crapped on by Rengar. I've had games that made me angry, but laning 1v3 is really hard.

Knowing the pressure is on me to carry, because top, bot, and jungle are all sucking/feeding, Is pretty normal; I am after all a mid lane main. And I'm sitting there 1v3 trying to hold tower:/ There were two/three highlight reel plays this game, plus my obligatory first blood level 3 on barrier Nidalee. All of them me against 3/4 enemies getting a kill and getting out. Dodging skillshots, flashing mumu ults, clever ward jukes/jungle pathing/doubling back. Sometime in the coming months I will hopefully be upgrading my internet to 5Mb/s up speeds so I can stream on twitch.

Not saying good people can't carry out of lower elo (I will/am) But not that game. That was honestly harder than a 4v5. And I was giving it a 110% effort the entire time.

Oh, and in retrospect, mallet was a dumb item for that situation, I should have gone hexdrinker+Youmuu's. Not that items would have made a noticeable difference - Once they grouped it was over anyways. Here's the point where the game goes from "they're really fed but haven't taken a critical objective" to "game is over"

1. they group 5 mid
2. we group 5 mid
3. we stand there for a minute (altough amumu could have flash qr'd and that would have been game)
4. kass gets bored and splits to go push bot
5. they go for baron
6. we get mid tower and bot 2nd tier tower, our bot lane gets caught near baron and dies again
7. they just push to nexus GG


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy schit this game was hard. No one could have carried that. I made hella plays on Kha'zix, but just nowhere near enough. That top laner Rengar? Roamed down mid at least 4 times before 15 minutes. Amumu spent the ENTIRE game mid. I can not remember the last time I was camped that hard. Meanwhile, my bot lane is going 1/13 with zerp jungle presence either way. Our Olaf tried to react to their Amumu's ganks, but just not even distantly effective enough. Kassadin predictably got crapped on by Rengar. I've had games that made me angry, but laning 1v3 is really hard.
> 
> Knowing the pressure is on me to carry, because top, bot, and jungle are all sucking/feeding, Is pretty normal; I am after all a mid lane main. And I'm sitting there 1v3 trying to hold tower:/ There were two/three highlight reel plays this game, plus my obligatory first blood level 3 on barrier Nidalee. All of them me against 3/4 enemies getting a kill and getting out. Dodging skillshots, flashing mumu ults, clever ward jukes/jungle pathing/doubling back. Sometime in the coming months I will hopefully be upgrading my internet to 5Mb/s up speeds so I can stream on twitch.
> 
> Not saying good people can't carry out of lower elo (I will/am) But not that game. That was honestly harder than a 4v5. And I was giving it a 110% effort the entire time.
> 
> Oh, and in retrospect, mallet was a dumb item for that situation, I should have gone hexdrinker+Youmuu's. Not that items would have made a noticeable difference - Once they grouped it was over anyways. Here's the point where the game goes from "they're really fed but haven't taken a critical objective" to "game is over"
> 
> 1. they group 5 mid
> 2. we group 5 mid
> 3. we stand there for a minute (altough amumu could have flash qr'd and that would have been game)
> 4. kass gets bored and splits to go push bot
> 5. they go for baron
> 6. we get mid tower and bot 2nd tier tower, our bot lane gets caught near baron and dies again
> 7. they just push to nexus GG


Try out this build as your core next time you play kha:

Core: Hydra - LW - BC - Ionian/mercs

Situational: Hexdrinker - Sunfire - GA - Banshees

Kha does not utilize BorK well as it is ment to be used, Frozen Mallet is not optimal on Kha as he is an assassin and does not utilize the slow well, Youmuus is best for AA dependent champs like Yi or someone like Rengar.


----------



## Fortunex

I definitely disagree with going Mallet and BotRK on Kha, and especially in that situation (where you're being camped). I would go something like Hydra, Last Whisper, Bloodthirster. Hydra gives you a similar amount of damage in ganks (maybe more once you have a ton of AD), gives you a ton of farm ability (clear jungle camps in 2 seconds, clear waves with 2 buttons), and you shouldn't need the slow from BotRK seeing as you've got your E. The faster clear times with Hydra mean you can push much faster, which means you can roam more and stay out of your lane that's being camped, while ganking your lanes that are having trouble.

Some games are much harder to carry than others, very very few are impossible to carry. I haven't seen that game obviously, but I would hazard that you could have turned the game around by aggressively warding and keeping track of Amumu, stealing his buffs early on, ganking bot once you saw yours start failing, etc.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

oh my god 6th champion select in a row that shyvana is banned. please god kill me.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Try out this build as your core next time you play kha:
> 
> Core: Hydra - LW - BC - Ionian/mercs
> 
> Situational: Hexdrinker - Sunfire - GA - Banshees
> 
> Kha does not utilize BorK well as it is ment to be used, Frozen Mallet is not optimal on Kha as he is an assassin and does not utilize the slow well, Youmuus is best for AA dependent champs like Yi or someone like Rengar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I definitely disagree with going Mallet and BotRK on Kha, and especially in that situation (where you're being camped). I would go something like Hydra, Last Whisper, Bloodthirster. Hydra gives you a similar amount of damage in ganks (maybe more once you have a ton of AD), gives you a ton of farm ability (clear jungle camps in 2 seconds, clear waves with 2 buttons), and you shouldn't need the slow from BotRK seeing as you've got your E. The faster clear times with Hydra mean you can push much faster, which means you can roam more and stay out of your lane that's being camped, while ganking your lanes that are having trouble.
> 
> Some games are much harder to carry than others, very very few are impossible to carry. I haven't seen that game obviously, but I would hazard that you could have turned the game around by aggressively warding and keeping track of Amumu, stealing his buffs early on, ganking bot once you saw yours start failing, etc.


Yes I agree those are way better items for that game. Although I still say that going youmuu's+bork+hexdrinker is a phenomenal combo. You sacrifice some burst for better mobility, dps in 1v1 situations (these happen more often than you might assume), and dps on towers. Same idea as bork on Zed. You might point out that Zed get's bork for the active damage working with his ult - true, but it still gives him better dps from autos, the mobility from the active, and sustain. It's a slightly different playstyle from the LW/Hydra/BC build. That one is really hurting if you can't get resets. No extra mobility to get around if you cant get a second hop, less lifesteal/1v1 ability than bork gives you.

But itemization still isn't the big deal with winning games vs. losing them. It's how you move around the map and why/when.

Game #15. sigh... another team that didn't want to win. Gragas actually wanted to lose I think :/ GF my 100% WR with Vi


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes I agree those are way better items for that game. Although I still say that going youmuu's+bork+hexdrinker is a phenomenal combo. You sacrifice some burst for better mobility, dps in 1v1 situations (these happen more often than you might assume), and dps on towers. Same idea as bork on Zed. You might point out that Zed get's bork for the active damage working with his ult - true, but it still gives him better dps from autos, the mobility from the active, and sustain. It's a slightly different playstyle from the LW/Hydra/BC build. That one is really hurting if you can't get resets. No extra mobility to get around if you cant get a second hop, less lifesteal/1v1 ability than bork gives you.
> 
> But itemization still isn't the big deal with winning games vs. losing them. It's how you move around the map and why/when.
> 
> Game #15. sigh... another team that didn't want to win. Gragas actually wanted to lose I think :/ GF my 100% WR with Vi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Y u no duo with me, you know I wreck when I play. Although i screwed up 3 games in a row @[email protected], then won a 4th.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes I agree those are way better items for that game. Although I still say that going youmuu's+bork+hexdrinker is a phenomenal combo. You sacrifice some burst for better mobility, dps in 1v1 situations (these happen more often than you might assume), and dps on towers. Same idea as bork on Zed. You might point out that Zed get's bork for the active damage working with his ult - true, but it still gives him better dps from autos, the mobility from the active, and sustain. It's a slightly different playstyle from the LW/Hydra/BC build. That one is really hurting if you can't get resets. No extra mobility to get around if you cant get a second hop, less lifesteal/1v1 ability than bork gives you.
> 
> But itemization still isn't the big deal with winning games vs. losing them. It's how you move around the map and why/when.
> 
> Game #15. sigh... another team that didn't want to win. Gragas actually wanted to lose I think :/ GF my 100% WR with Vi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think you have better mobility with BotRK though. Yeah you can get a slight speed boost while you're already in ganks, but how much longer do you have to spend in lane clearing a wave, or clearing a camp in jungle? Hydra lets you pop into your lane for 2 seconds, push it to the other tower, and then go roam again, and then clear a jungle camp in 3 hits on your way back to lane. And the extra AoE damage can help you get isolation on a target if they're standing near minions and such.

I think BotRK on Zed is for both the active damage to help with his R, and the slow so that he can hit all of his skills. He also already has incredible wave clear, so Hydra is kind of useless in that situation, and a fair amount of his combo is done at range. Kha's combo is nearly instant, extremely hard to miss, and point-blank melee range, so he makes much more use out of Hydra's active.

Items can absolutely win or lose a game when you're the one that needs to be carrying. I've thrown many games just by building incorrectly for the situation.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I never expected this of my elise game play

shyvana being banned all the time is making me focus more on her.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Man so this is the infamous ELO hell...


----------



## w1zardofozz

Omg this felt so good to win


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Omg this felt so good to win


3:6

may based god lilb be with you


----------



## w1zardofozz

lol


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I definitely disagree with going Mallet and BotRK on Kha, and especially in that situation (where you're being camped). I would go something like Hydra, Last Whisper, Bloodthirster. Hydra gives you a similar amount of damage in ganks (maybe more once you have a ton of AD), gives you a ton of farm ability (clear jungle camps in 2 seconds, clear waves with 2 buttons), and you shouldn't need the slow from BotRK seeing as you've got your E. The faster clear times with Hydra mean you can push much faster, which means you can roam more and stay out of your lane that's being camped, while ganking your lanes that are having trouble.
> 
> Some games are much harder to carry than others, very very few are impossible to carry. I haven't seen that game obviously, but I would hazard that you could have turned the game around by aggressively warding and keeping track of Amumu, stealing his buffs early on, ganking bot once you saw yours start failing, etc.


No need for BT if you already have hydra. Either you opt for the BT or the Hydra, and go on with the rest of the core items.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Omg this felt so good to win


3-6 ouch :<

Bronze 1 now.shyvana beeing banned every champion select is stressing me out.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I got put in bronze five. I'll be doing good in lane but there is always that 1 guy who feeds to the point where it's impossible to carry.

Is this the infamous elo hell I've been hearing of?


----------



## carajean

Hey looking for someone to run with. I like playing Teemo top but I need a meat shield. Right now everyone is playing mages everytime I que. I have a second shift schedule so I wont be on until after midnight EST.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> I got put in bronze five. I'll be doing good in lane but there is always that 1 guy who feeds to the point where it's impossible to carry.
> 
> Is this the infamous elo hell I've been hearing of?


Nope, you should be able to carry easily if you're significantly better than Bronze V.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Nope, you should be able to carry easily if you're significantly better than Bronze V.


I personally agree that if you are better than your division you will eventually be promoted. I do think Elo Hell is a thing, but not in the traditional sense that most people think. Elo hell just means that it can take longer to get out of that Elo. As long as you keep playing and are better than the other 9 players in the game, your division should rise. Its basic statistics. there are always 10 players in a game, but if you always have a good player on your team (you) then you will win more games than you lose.

"Elo Hell" can be very frustrating and seem like you are stuck if you cant play that much. If you only play 3-4 games a week in ranked, you will never get out of Elo Hell.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm an idiot. im messing up so many games.

i feel so stupid right now.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm an idiot. im messing up so many games.
> 
> i feel so stupid right now.


dont worry about it. everyone goes on a loss streak every once and a while. Last week I lost 12 in a row, it was brutal. But now im back on a win streak. Im sure ull bounce back.


----------



## Degree

Just take a break and play when you feel fresh, being on tilt can mess up your mmr so hard. You don't wanna end up being lastpick!

I usually just do 3 games - break - 3 games - break. Always start your next game fresh and forget about the last game.


----------



## Kman3107

I wouldn't even think about queueing for another game if I just lost 3 ranked in a row. Normals I don't care but ranked i play to win









Coming from a silver noob that never climbed a single rank in silver last season







(Only played 69 ranked games in total though)


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> What?????? LOL
> 
> Here's the result of me smurfing in bronze/silver (as jungle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support I sort of agree with, but I never play pure supports anyways. If you play any kind of hybrid support like Zyra or Annie you can carry easily.
> 
> If you can't carry out of bronze or silver, it's because you aren't good enough, period.


I love these statements from a Plat 1 player. You don't think there is a skill tier somewhere between silver 5 and plat 1? You're either nearly diamond good or you just can't play well? Horrid elitism at its best. I duo with my plat 3 friend and we stomp in gold / plat games because I'm not being carried, I just play a supportive jungle / support well. I am not kill kill kill oriented, I am objective oriented, and as that player you can not carry out of silver. I don't find playing ADC / Mid / enjoyable because most of that role is focusing on yourself and your lane.

In those times you carried out on your smurf, did you have any of your team (top mid or adc) feeding like crazy to make any unkillable enemies? I find it hard to believe with what I've read, and seen in league.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Nope, you should be able to carry easily if you're significantly better than Bronze V.


Now you're backtracking with that qualifier, "significantly" changes the meaning of every one of your statements substantially. The fact of the matter still stands that the current system does not factor anything but wins / loses into its skill level equation. I either carry out top / ADC / MID or I am stuck in the revolving door of streaks and thrown games by teammates.


----------



## Degree

Can you guys please keep this thread friendly!

Forgetting the reason why this thread was made in the first place.

Also stream on!

D1 Shaco Main

http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I love these statements from a Plat 1 player. You don't think there is a skill tier somewhere between silver 5 and plat 1? You're either nearly diamond good or you just can't play well? Horrid elitism at its best. I duo with my plat 3 friend and we stomp in gold / plat games because I'm not being carried, I just play a supportive jungle / support well. I am not kill kill kill oriented, I am objective oriented, and as that player you can not carry out of silver. I don't find playing ADC / Mid / enjoyable because most of that role is focusing on yourself and your lane.
> 
> In those times you carried out on your smurf, did you have any of your team (top mid or adc) feeding like crazy to make any unkillable enemies? I find it hard to believe with what I've read, and seen in league.
> Now you're backtracking with that qualifier, "significantly" changes the meaning of every one of your statements substantially. The fact of the matter still stands that the current system does not factor anything but wins / loses into its skill level equation. I either carry out top / ADC / MID or I am stuck in the revolving door of streaks and thrown games by teammates.


What part of what I said was elitist? Someone said you can't carry out of bronze/silver as jungle, and I proved them wrong.

I think ADC is one of the worst roles to try and carry as. You can't do anything without your team positioning properly and tanking/peeling for you.

Yes, I had people feeding in the majority of those games. Then I ganked their lanes, took their tower, showed a lot of presence, and took dragons to even out the gold. If your mid or bot is 0-1 or 0-2, you need to gank that before it gets out of hand. Yes, they played bad or whatever and fed, but you can turn that around if you know what you're doing.

The 3 games that I lost, were probably due to me not getting ahead, building incorrectly, etc. Even though in one of the games it was pretty much 4v5 because our Zed didn't group with us once the entire game, I still think that I could have turned it into a win if I played better early on.

You absolutely can carry out of silver playing objective oriented jungle. In those low Elo games I was getting drag every time it was up, constantly warding, stealing enemy buffs, and organizing my team to do barons. I was frequently 3-4 levels above the enemy jungler due to playing more efficiently, taking their buffs, playing aggressive and making them go back to base frequently, etc.

No, "significantly" doesn't change the meaning of any of my statements. The guy said you can't carry as jungle. Not "you can't carry as jungle if you're playing around your skill level" (which is also incorrect, I've carried plenty of games in my own Elo).

If you can't carry as jungle, that's your fault, it has nothing to do with the role.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> What part of what I said was elitist? Someone said you can't carry out of bronze/silver as jungle, and I proved them wrong.
> 
> I think ADC is one of the worst roles to try and carry as. You can't do anything without your team positioning properly and tanking/peeling for you.


Yeah playing Vayne to carry isn't fun, theres a reason why Tristana/Ez became my ADC mains (mobility).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I feel so freaking stupid right now.

Shyvana is getting banned left and right so i dont get to play her all the time. so now my Elise and quinn and other champs are all positive win score but i keep screwing up Shyvana games that i do get to play and im -3. I feel so so ******ed right now.

Losing games with shyvana REALLY REALLY irks me bad.

Theeen this happens

shyvana banned, so i troll pick









lawl

wow really? next game, shyvana isnt banned, i get to play her.

We have an AFK, auto loss.
Is this for real?

This is like the 6th AFK/rage quit with Shyvana.


----------



## Nnimrod

The day's games. Two before work, four after. Only the Jayce game was sort of close. Well the last one was close for awhile, then I got a second kill.

On the Kassadin game - I scored a clean no assist first blood on ziggs without dying. Then I got camped... not a little camp, but 24/7 stuff. Eventually I wormed my way out from under my tower and got to go bot, and that was GG, went back bought Lichbane with my gold and proceeded to commence mass murder. God I really, really, really love winning matchups that you are supposed to lose with my mains. Makes you feels so good







Also, my first Kassadin game in around two months.

The Kha'zix game that I lost was largely due to me playing poorly up against a very competent LeBlanc. I don't often lose lane... this was one of those rare times :/ My fault I lost this game entirely.


----------



## XEONIC

Another awesome day in hell.
I keep losing.. due to team mates.
It never ends regardless of how much i am fed.. i will always bleed from my rectum as my team mindlessly feeds and fails.


----------



## chargerz919

First placement as Caitlyn, we were down 15-3 at 10-15 mins. We staged an epic comeback, but our Taric DC'd at the worst possible time and well that was that. Second game, bottom fed pretty bad, but Jayce top and I carried pretty hard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Fire in my building during a ranked game. auto loss because i have to leave
previous game 2 greifers and an AFK

Demoted.

/wrist


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Fire in my building during a ranked game. auto loss because i have to leave
> previous game 2 greifers and an AFK
> 
> Demoted.
> 
> /wrist


Should of played the game out first. Lol. All jokes aside. Was everyone safe??


----------



## patriotaki

Im sick of all those stupid team mates not knowing how to play !!! we were wining 32vs12 kills and my other 4 team mates did a dumb move and they died ,me with tryndamere tried to protect the base but they managed to kill me to !! Well in 40 seconds they got our nexus!









I need a team to play ranked!! Why do people with laggs play ranked? -.-


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Should of played the game out first. Lol. All jokes aside. Was everyone safe??


I'd rather lose 18 LP than die a horrible death in a fire, I have Shyvana to think about you know.

I freaking HATE supporting but lol i still support like a baws. Twitch was bad, jungle was pretty much an idiot, but a few swift bubbles and playing smart, i out played leo and viegar and carried this team as a support

Still a bad ass support
even tho i hate doing it.


----------



## Nnimrod

Three more games before work.

The Nocturne game was ugh... adc was afk for about 5 minutes at the start, and all the lanes lost quite badly.
The Vi game our Xin Zhao top managed to go 0/5/0 to the WK. Then we just outmaneuvered them pretty hardcore in the midgame. Got towers with them not reacting in time, then they'd show up and rush in all disorganized, resulting in repeated big wins for us, which we rode in to the nexus








The Kassadin game was slow and boring for the first half hour, as games against a mid kayle often are. luckily our Amumu was on point and kept things from getting out of control. Then I got a couple kills and recovered from my lane phase... GG

currently averaging 15.5 kills/game on Kassadin with 100% WR.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I keep getting bumped around B1 and B2, i feel so dumb

But at least dis happenz!

Still really good at not dying.

Was so mad I died.








HA!


----------



## Bastyn99

This season I've decided to carry myself as Jinx and support Annie. First day played today, 4/2 so far. Got any pro Jinx or Annie tips ?


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> This season I've decided to carry myself as Jinx and support Annie. First day played today, 4/2 so far. Got any pro Jinx or Annie tips ?


Whats your build look like on jinx??


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> This season I've decided to carry myself as Jinx and support Annie. First day played today, 4/2 so far. Got any pro Jinx or Annie tips ?


Yes, get rid of the attitude that you're carrying yourself. Learn to work with your team better than the guys on the other side. I know I sound like a ****, but you don't get good at a team game by only working on mechanics, or by playing a champion or role that you think is OP.

Not saying you are guilty of this, just throwing it out there. Because, well... chances are you haven't realized that yet.

I've been punished with three full seasons spent sub-gold because of my failure to recognize that my down syndrome 0/5/0 top laner with 24 cs 24 minutes in is still a part of our team. Don't make the mistakes I did :/


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes, get rid of the attitude that you're carrying yourself. Learn to work with your team better than the guys on the other side. I know I sound like a ****, but you don't get good at a team game by only working on mechanics, or by playing a champion or role that you think is OP.
> 
> Not saying you are guilty of this, just throwing it out there. Because, well... chances are you haven't realized that yet.
> 
> I've been punished with three full seasons spent sub-gold because of my failure to recognize that my down syndrome 0/5/0 top laner with 24 cs 24 minutes in is still a part of our team. Don't make the mistakes I did :/


except he's not, especially from a jungling perspective. he's worth no gold, and has no gold. no reason to invent ANY time into him until your mid and adc are fed as hell. just let the free kill up there in top lane push the tower while the rest of you do actual work.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> This season I've decided to carry myself as Jinx and support Annie. First day played today, 4/2 so far. Got any pro Jinx or Annie tips ?


dont rush attack speed like half the bronze tards do.

Build Crit and use your minigun in teamfights because it outscales straight damage and Aspd, she gets bonus attack speed from her Q passive.

BLAH DAMNIT, i messed up 2 elise games, i feel dumb.









60th shyvana game this season.

guy raged at me for picking shyvana when he demanded shyvana from me


Spoiler: LOL READ THIS champ select chat



Just Me Shyvana joined the room.
Drag Harlen joined the room.
DarlKotus joined the room.
kidwitnoskillz joined the room.
Bloodscorch joined the room.
Just Me Shyvana: jungle ploease
Just Me Shyvana: dont ban shyvana
DarlKotus: let me shyv plz
Just Me Shyvana: She's mine sorry
Just Me Shyvana: <---
DarlKotus: you can still jungle
DarlKotus: but imma take her top
Just Me Shyvana: Shyvana
Just Me Shyvana: is
Just Me Shyvana: mine
Just Me Shyvana: ban vi or olaf please
Just Me Shyvana: ty
DarlKotus: dude
DarlKotus: im trolling
DarlKotus: idc
Just Me Shyvana: look at my name
Just Me Shyvana: first
Just Me Shyvana: 2nd
Drag Harlen: Enjoy the ban then
DarlKotus: don't give a
Just Me Shyvana: i have almost 2600 played games as Shyvana
Just Me Shyvana: theres no way
DarlKotus: won my last 4 games with shyv
DarlKotus: at 10+ kills
Just Me Shyvana: im gicving you my wife
Drag Harlen: wow
Drag Harlen: an entire 4 games
Drag Harlen: holy wow
DarlKotus: gl with loss
DarlKotus: you troll me
DarlKotus: i troll you
Just Me Shyvana: Im not trolling you
Drag Harlen: picking who he wants to play when he picks before you do, is hardly trolling
Just Me Shyvana: first off pick order 2nd off shes my main champion and i hold the world record for most played shyvana games.
Just Me Shyvana: Hey guys if he does troll pick can you do me a favor?
DarlKotus: drag
DarlKotus: you shouold support
Just Me Shyvana: ive had to dodge 6 times today
DarlKotus: if you don't want me to troll
DarlKotus: ijs
Just Me Shyvana: would you mind if one of you dodged?
DarlKotus: you don't want to pick that.
Just Me Shyvana: look at the shyvana leaderboard
Just Me Shyvana: look at whos first place
DarlKotus: good thing you are bronze bro
Bloodscorch: just because u play a lot of games doesnt mean ur good
Just Me Shyvana: I was silver
Bloodscorch: FYI
DarlKotus: so?
Just Me Shyvana: everyone got bumped down
Just Me Shyvana: but im +7 win over loss and climbing hard


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Yes, get rid of the attitude that you're carrying yourself. Learn to work with your team better than the guys on the other side.


I don't think this is good advice for solo queue, especially at lower levels (less than high plat/diamond).

Working with solo queue teams is hard. I usually look at it like I'm trying to lead a bunch of kindergardeners around the map and make sure they don't hurt themselves. You're responsible for everyone. If you lose because your top went 0/5/0, you should be thinking about what you could have done to prevent that. At least, that's how I think as jungler.

As ADC there often isn't much you can do I feel, except try to win your lane as hard as possible, take the tower, and start roaming with your support (then again I'm not a very good ADC anymore, maybe a really good one could carry like a mid or jungle). Aggressive supports can often roam quite successfully as long as your ADC is onboard and pushes out so you can roam without losing your tower.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

11LP?
I thought they removed the clamping?


----------



## Darkling5499

i doubt it. they probably just set a floor for it (so no more 5lp gains bullcrap)


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't think this is good advice for solo queue, especially at lower levels (less than high plat/diamond).
> 
> *Working with solo queue teams is hard*. I usually look at it like I'm trying to lead a bunch of kindergardeners around the map and make sure they don't hurt themselves. You're responsible for everyone. If you lose because your top went 0/5/0, you should be thinking about what you could have done to prevent that. At least, that's how I think as jungler.
> 
> As ADC there often isn't much you can do I feel, except try to win your lane as hard as possible, take the tower, and start roaming with your support (then again I'm not a very good ADC anymore, maybe a really good one could carry like a mid or jungle). Aggressive supports can often roam quite successfully as long as your ADC is onboard and pushes out so you can roam without losing your tower.


Yes, I totally agree with everything you said. Also, to clarify, I don't mean you should neglect mechanics/individual skill. I was kind of taking that for granted. Those should be the first thing you learn, then if you want to become a better player you learn how to lead a team. But yeah, working together in solo queue is hard.

Sigh...

The Morgana game I had to lane against annie while being camped by Lee Sin. I had exactly double Annie's cs for quite awhile, but who cares. All four of my teammates were getting curb stomped and I couldn't roam because I was being camped. Game ended up dragging out awhile and I died alot. I got off 3+ stun ults probably 5-6 times this game, but my team (adc) just didn't do any damage :/ I could have played the lane phase better, but not really the mid/late game.
The Fizz game I thought would be hellish, because Lissandra really bullies Fizz pre-6, wins all-ins post-6, and counters fizz in teamfights. Luckily I was able to stay in lane til lvl 7/8. Not only that, but I eeked out a 10-15 cs lead purely by last hitting better. After that it was just me showing everyone how to teamfight with Fizz.
Last game was more painful than the Morgana game. My bot lane decided to hate on each other the entire game, so that alone is minus 25% chance to win. Riven was 0/3/0 to Shyvana at one point. The Wukong wasn't too bad, but it wasn't enough. I first blooded the Ziggs as Kha'zix, only to die to their jungler. After that I got camped. And enemy Shyvana took top tower before 10 minutes and just came mid and sat on me with a sunfire. Honestly I don't think I could have done anything better... another unwinnable game :/


----------



## Chunin

Finally got to my Platinum V series. Because of trolls it took longer than expected but im getting there... Lets hope it goes at least half as good as the last game :d



Looks like LoL Recorder still lives is in the past... That 4th item of course isnt Cloak and Dagger but Zephyr.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Unfortunately there is some roll of the dice to see who wins or loses a match. Unfortunately this happens so often in bronze that its getting to be absurd.
I've climbed out of bronze twice now and am trying for a 3rd time, and there seems to be an unmistakable pattern of being on the side of a team with AFK's or people whom refuse to communicate or teamfight or provide any relevant input into a game.

In my ranked season so far it's 6 days in and I've had to play 11 4v5 games in the past 6 days, 2 in the last 3 hours. But whats worse is getting a team that acts and looks legitimate and instead is griefed. This Also has happened in the last 3 hours. 2 shyvana auto loss games(AFK's), and 1 Nasus(griefing support) game.
I'd trade a homophobic/racist/creep/rager in game any day that'd harass everyone, but actually plays the game, over an AFKer, griefer. The mute button exists, but theres no cure for an AFK or a griefer.

My win ratio with Shyvana is horribly skewed right now. Sorry if this sounds like im venting but this is extremely aggravating. "But it happens to other teams too, you" If only it happened as frequently to my enemy teams. Unfortunately It hasn't and I've only played against 1 team that had an AFK in the 95 games i've played so far.
11 in 95 games is more than 10%. Losing 10% of your games because of things outside of your control is extremely frustrating and I'm tired of looking at my win loss with Shyvana and seeing her ratio barely hover above positive or drop below because some jerkface decided to AFK at level 4 after his first death because he couldn't take the fact that he got out played.

What makes this worse is that I'm having to report 2~3 people a match. Its more strange that I don't have to report someone over having a game that i report at least 1 person for their behavior.
According to statistics "the odds are 56% in my favor" if only that was the case. I've had 12 games total automatic losses, 1 of them was my fault but was due to the fact that there was a fire in my building and id rather not die for the sake of some LP. 1 auto win is a little more than 1% of my games, yet 12 auto losses in 95 games is 10%(rounded)

How exactly do i compete with those odds? How exactly do I keep a positive outlook when this stuff happens so frequently? almost 2 games perday are being lost for me outright because of this. This is inexorably frustrating.
I hate to think that winning a game is a roll of the dice. I understand that "If you lose you screwed up" in a fair 5v5 yeah i get that. but how unlucky does someone have to be to get 2 AFK's and 1 griefer in 4 games in 3 hours of game play?


----------



## Chunin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Unfortunately there is some roll of the dice to see who wins or loses a match. Unfortunately this happens so often in bronze that its getting to be absurd.
> I've climbed out of bronze twice now and am trying for a 3rd time, and there seems to be an unmistakable pattern of being on the side of a team with AFK's or people whom refuse to communicate or teamfight or provide any relevant input into a game.
> 
> In my ranked season so far it's 6 days in and I've had to play 11 4v5 games in the past 6 days, 2 in the last 3 hours. But whats worse is getting a team that acts and looks legitimate and instead is griefed. This Also has happened in the last 3 hours. 2 shyvana auto loss games(AFK's), and 1 Nasus(griefing support) game.
> I'd trade a homophobic/racist/creep/rager in game any day that'd harass everyone, but actually plays the game, over an AFKer, griefer. The mute button exists, but theres no cure for an AFK or a griefer.
> 
> My win ratio with Shyvana is horribly skewed right now. Sorry if this sounds like im venting but this is extremely aggravating. "But it happens to other teams too, you" If only it happened as frequently to my enemy teams. Unfortunately It hasn't and I've only played against 1 team that had an AFK in the 95 games i've played so far.
> 11 in 95 games is more than 10%. Losing 10% of your games because of things outside of your control is extremely frustrating and I'm tired of looking at my win loss with Shyvana and seeing her ratio barely hover above positive or drop below because some jerkface decided to AFK at level 4 after his first death because he couldn't take the fact that he got out played.
> 
> What makes this worse is that I'm having to report 2~3 people a match. Its more strange that I don't have to report someone over having a game that i report at least 1 person for their behavior.
> According to statistics "the odds are 56% in my favor" if only that was the case. I've had 12 games total automatic losses, 1 of them was my fault but was due to the fact that there was a fire in my building and id rather not die for the sake of some LP. 1 auto win is a little more than 1% of my games, yet 12 auto losses in 95 games is 10%(rounded)
> 
> How exactly do i compete with those odds? How exactly do I keep a positive outlook when this stuff happens so frequently? almost 2 games perday are being lost for me outright because of this. This is inexorably frustrating.
> I hate to think that winning a game is a roll of the dice. I understand that "If you lose you screwed up" in a fair 5v5 yeah i get that. but how unlucky does someone have to be to get 2 AFK's and 1 griefer in 4 games in 3 hours of game play?






Unfortunately, other than not dropping that low in the first place, there isnt a cure for the Bronze cancer. I dont intend to offend you, mind that, but if your skill level isnt high enough to solo carry games its incredibly hard to win games alone in the lower divisions. I dont know your style of play but if anything id advise picking a champion with which you can split push your way to victory and use the hit and run tactics. People in bronze usually cant cope with that becuse they have no coordination or team play whatsoever. Of course the downside of that is, the same thing applies to your team as well. And what more, you leave them 4vs5 which, if you cant get through to them (more of then than not) will not end well. As for the AFK and rage problem there isnt a solution to that, it happens in every level of play. In situations like that what i try to do is not to rage myself. Instead you should talk to them in soft words to try to encourage better play and not to give up. Its just like talking to small children when they fail. Sometimes youl get through to them and change the tides, sometimes the person will be to thick to reason with but thats better than raging and driving them into even deeper state of frustration. Other than that id suggest finding a friend and duo queueing, it considerably lowers the chances of having AFKs and feeders because you know that at least 2/5 of your team is solid. I know some people want to climb the ladders on their own not relying on others but itd save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## Alex132

eh? Support main I guess?

Also found out loss-forgiven doesn't work on the placement matches....









E- Yay got my first top-laner game in! And we won


----------



## EtoileYuki

Placement games 10/0, Silver III to Gold IV










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also found out loss-forgiven doesn't work on the placement matches....


It doesn't affect your MMR.. So if you're doing 9W/1L and the loss is prevented, you're placed with 9 games









And the system places your below the division you should be .. But I'm still doing +27 / -17 ..









EDIT: I forgot to say this: first game was duo.. And the 9 left solo


----------



## Narokuu

This is some insane stuff.... That smite


----------



## Avonosac

Took me 2 times through to even see what you meant by that smite, I was confused as to how that sonic wave made it through.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> It doesn't affect your MMR.. So if you're doing 9W/1L and the loss is prevented, you're placed with 9 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the system places your below the division you should be .. But I'm still doing +27 / -17 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say this: first game was duo.. And the 9 left solo


Yeah, still only going 3:2 out of 6 games then, argh.

The last game I played everyone was/is plat I-V but even if that trend continues I bet I'll go back down to Silver, placements are so dumb.


----------



## XEONIC

Can anyone shed some light on the problem with EU? seems like something is raping the internet.
Been getting odd ping times with most servers in EU.. even my friends TS server in NL..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the problem with EU? seems like something is raping the internet.
> Been getting odd ping times with most servers in EU.. even my friends TS server in NL..


Problem with EU? Is EU ever problem free is the question here


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Placement games 10/0, Silver III to Gold IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't affect your MMR.. So if you're doing 9W/1L and the loss is prevented, you're placed with 9 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the system places your below the division you should be .. But I'm still doing +27 / -17 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say this: first game was duo.. And the 9 left solo


Wow, very nice!

side note, I really wish people would learn more about kassadin and stop just auto banning him. pick Vi jungle or mid yasuo into a kassadin.

heading into a game as jungle gragas









Almost 4k more gold than the guy below me lol. Winning is so easy when your lanes all go even. Well, minus talon, he was 0/2/0 and behind in farm because they sent a renekton mid. But, that means they have no carry mid. And talon didn't give up - he dealt as much damage as me this game. props to him for sticking through a tough lane and coming through for us.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> Placement games 10/0, Silver III to Gold IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't affect your MMR.. So if you're doing 9W/1L and the loss is prevented, you're placed with 9 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the system places your below the division you should be .. But I'm still doing +27 / -17 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say this: first game was duo.. And the 9 left solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, very nice!
> 
> side note, I really wish people would learn more about kassadin and stop just auto banning him. pick Vi jungle or mid yasuo into a kassadin.
> 
> heading into a game as jungle gragas
Click to expand...

Vi jungle right now (well for a long time) is SO STRONG.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Vi jungle right now (well for a long time) is SO STRONG.


YUP.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Vi jungle right now (well for a long time) is SO STRONG.
> 
> 
> 
> YUP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

its gonna get nerfed tho


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Whats your build look like on jinx??


Always go for BT first, unless im behind I prioritize BFsword, then I go for PD and LW, PD first unless they stack armor. Then a defensive item and IE, unless they have no armor, then I move IE up before LW

my IGN is FruitCakeRonin on EUW
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes, get rid of the attitude that you're carrying yourself. Learn to work with your team better than the guys on the other side. I know I sound like a ****, but you don't get good at a team game by only working on mechanics, or by playing a champion or role that you think is OP.
> 
> Not saying you are guilty of this, just throwing it out there. Because, well... chances are you haven't realized that yet.
> 
> I've been punished with three full seasons spent sub-gold because of my failure to recognize that my down syndrome 0/5/0 top laner with 24 cs 24 minutes in is still a part of our team. Don't make the mistakes I did :/


I am one of the very few non-toxic players in this game. I always go for team work, but the sad truth is, there are so many bad players, and I am the only person I can always count on. Hence why I say Im going to carry myself.

also, two more wins, two games to go.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> its gonna get nerfed tho


Yea... You'd expect that. But they didn't nerf annie (enough)

Heading into a game as Fizz vs a Ziggs. So tired of laning against a lane bully literally every game... they just drag the game out so much. Half the time I out-CS them under my tower lol. But they do tend to prevent me from roaming. Hopefully I get FB. They also have jungle Vi :s

edit: did end up getting an early 1v1 kill, but rest of the game was kinda meh. never ended up getting fed, got challenger level focus in fights :s We won tho.


----------



## Alex132

I prefer going dorans -> vamp/dagger/boots -> finish boots if need be + bf sword -> bt -> zeal -> lw -> pd -> ie -> etc. Sometimes even skipping zeal


----------



## Bastyn99

Well I do of course start out with dorans. and I build boots sometime between BT and PD


----------



## Nnimrod

Finally made it to my first series of S4. For promotion into Bronze I. Playing Caitlyn my first game... I'd probably have dodged if it wasn't my series, my mid and jungler don't inspire confidence :/


----------



## andyroo89

Well I just received the bad end of the provisional game stick, we had a teemo that did not damage, he went hybrid, and he claims he wasnt trolling.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Vi jungle right now (well for a long time) is SO STRONG.


Ive been playing Vi jungle(when shvyana is banned) lately I think i am yet to lose a match with her.

94 LP, almost silver promo.
have had 2 epic combacks today even after 3 griefed/auto loss games. Still climbing with all that crap agaisnt me.

I was 95 LP, and a bad team when i was jungling shyvana lost but I played a quin ADC game and got back to 94LP right after.

had an amazing comeback today where we got matched vs an amazing duo bot lane that went 10-0 in the laning phase but we had olaf shyvana comp and we tore through them and tanked their damage long enough to win.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

-delete post please-


----------



## Alex132

her e + early ad is way too strong, especially when you factor in her insane ulti


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Finally made it to my first series of S4. For promotion into Bronze I. Playing Caitlyn my first game... I'd probably have dodged if it wasn't my series, my mid and jungler don't inspire confidence :/


for low level, play ez, lucian or trisana. cait is good too, but you cant make plays - just poke.

mobility and being able to disengage/engage in low level is VITAL as an adc - because in bronze the word peel or follow-up doesnt exist, being able to e+ flash from vi as she ults so youre safe in your team or away from leona or thresh is key. People generally wont stop that from happening.

IMO


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> for low level, play ez, lucian or trisana. cait is good too, but you cant make plays - just poke.
> 
> mobility and being able to disengage/engage in low level is VITAL as an adc - because in bronze the word peel or follow-up doesnt exist, being able to e+ flash from vi as she ults so youre safe in your team or away from leona or thresh is key. People generally wont stop that from happening.
> 
> IMO


you can't make plays on cait? lololololololololololololz

I did lose the cait game tho. I had a terrible first 25 minutes of the game because I had ~300 ping. For no apparent reason. Then later on my mid and jungle ran in and died repeatedly 45 minutes in, resulting in... defeat. #comcast


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

hahahahahaha Silver promo series baby.

109 perfect game. ha!

Even after all that crap today 2 AFKs, a grieferand the total 9 auto losses Ive had with shy to safe still +3 win loss with shvyana, and all the bans. HA!im like +13 wins over losses now









and this


----------



## Nnimrod

went 0/2 in my first promo. sigh... lost the second game because late game tryndamere is freelo, and my team didn't want to be a team for the mid/late game pushes. We'd win a fight mid game and then two would go to push, and two to baron. The guys at tower overstay, dont get tower and die.

And they branded me as a troll from champ select for jungling gragas, so everything I said was trolling from then on out. We were ahead in kills when we lost, and for all of the game we were even in objectives. We lost because derp.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> went 0/2 in my first promo. sigh... lost the second game because late game tryndamere is freelo, and my team didn't want to be a team for the mid/late game pushes. We'd win a fight mid game and then two would go to push, and two to baron. The guys at tower overstay, dont get tower and die.
> 
> And they branded me as a troll from champ select for jungling gragas, so everything I said was trolling from then on out. We were ahead in kills when we lost, and for all of the game we were even in objectives. We lost because derp.


I bounced between bronze 1 promo's back and forth a few times before picking up a good stride to push into B1


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I bounced between bronze 1 promo's back and forth a few times before picking up a good stride to push into B1


Yeah... I probably will as well. slower for me tho since I play fewer games. Also, I'd like to quote my mid laner from champ select in the game I'm loading into

Proudper: trust me im op
Proudper: I was S3
Proudper: lemme carry


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

MAN this was such a sad game.

Lee sin disconnected every 30~120 seconds, was laning top half the game, still won.


----------



## Darkling5499

lee sin can farm pretty safely once he finishes his hydra. i'm surprised he isn't over 200, even with his connection issues. AA ->Hydra -> E goodbye casters and 1hit the melee minions.


----------



## Bastyn99

Can you take anything away from who you're teamed with in promos in regards to what league you will end up in?
I generally get paired with high silver/low gold players, sometimes a plat here and there, and I was SII myself. Does that mean I'll probably end up in high silver/low gold you think?


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Can you take anything away from who you're teamed with in promos in regards to what league you will end up in?
> I generally get paired with high silver/low gold players, sometimes a plat here and there, and I was SII myself. Does that mean I'll probably end up in high silver/low gold you think?


I don't think you can get gold without going 9/1 or 10/0. Well, maybe if you were diamond last season you can get gold with 8/2 or worse. But there's plenty of plat players sitting in bronze or silver because they went 5/5 or worse in promos.

The road to the top is filled with potholes like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Annie is the guy who said "trust me im s3 lemme carry" and took mid lane from me. Kass was not banned, and first pick was going to trade me kass, but this guy (2nd pick) just locked in annie and gave us his silver3 speech.

Ended up having top top Vi vs Riven because someone else wanted to jungle. Hard to carry when I have to click "no" to a surrender vote every minute or so.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> lee sin can farm pretty safely once he finishes his hydra. i'm surprised he isn't over 200, even with his connection issues. AA ->Hydra -> E goodbye casters and 1hit the melee minions.


he came back and stayed connected just long enough for us to pull a win outta our asses.

Shyvana was banned, off to my Elise. We were squishy but crazy ass cait and yasuo damage and me poking with human Qs let us shred the enemy team.
I goofed and rushed a randuins when i shoulkd ahve rushed into a spirit visage and athenes, because their magic damage was hurting, but eh we got it in the end.


one more.


----------



## Darkling5499

ughhh i can't wait to start playing agian


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

haha the music i have playing durning these promos.

Katy Perry, Kelly Clarkson and other feel good pop music and Breaking benjamin.

Kelly Clarkson - Stronger, love this song.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> haha the music i have playing durning these promos.
> 
> Katy Perry, Kelly Clarkson and other feel good pop music and Breaking benjamin.
> 
> Kelly Clarkson - Stronger, love this song.


fitting song for a jungler!

i tend to listen to a lot of drum + bass when i play


----------



## Nnimrod

So I'm playing irelia top because everything else was picked/banned. And they have kayle, tryndamere, and quinn.

******* hate solo q


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So I'm playing irelia top because everything else was picked/banned. And they have kayle, tryndamere, and quinn.
> 
> ******* hate solo q


so? afk farm for 30 minutes, come into teamfights as an unstoppable, unpeelable monster.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> so? afk farm for 30 minutes, come into teamfights as an unstoppable, unpeelable monster.


lol a good tryndamere will remove an irelia from the game quite quickly. Also they have quinn and kayle, so becoming unpeelable is impossible.

Lucky for me, that didn't happen. I scored a 3hp remaining first blood on tryndamere, and carried that lead for the rest of the game. went 6/1 and was about as unstoppable as I could hope to be. killed enemy master yi 1v3 and managed to get away alive - from kayle and tryn.

Every game I ask them to not ban kassadin, every game they ban kassadin... Headed into a jungle Vi game. Hopefully we are able to win.


----------



## Darkling5499

>good tryndamere

there's like 12 in the known universe xD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

aw I lost. We had a mid laner pick kass and didnt know how to play him, then ziggs snowballed so hard, Lame. Im to tired to continue, imma pick this up again after a nap.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> aw I lost. We had a mid laner pick kass and didnt know how to play him, then ziggs snowballed so hard, Lame. Im to tired to continue, imma pick this up again after a nap.


Ziggs dominates Kassadin :/ takes some skill to walk out of that matchup alive. Ziggs so good... almost the pushing power of malzahar, but super safe in lane.

Also, a picture of my particular corner of elo hell.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I managed a 1v5 escape this game without boots. We lost because my team did zero damage tho :/

Played my first Zed game since the nerf. Very, very messy. Only thing that gave us a win was the enemy team doing almost exclusively magic damage, 190 MR zed lol.

I only played him because I saw Bergson play him... so I guess he's still viable. He's... different now.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

bet you 5$ im going to lose this with 5 minutes.


----------



## Darkling5499

i'm assuming he's being sarcastic about the CC (you have an amazing CC setup lol).

shacos are either gods or worthless. no middle ground. good luck!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://imgur.com/a/aPvyi


----------



## Darkling5499

how'd the shaco do?

also congrats


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> how'd the shaco do?
> 
> also congrats


he was 95% useless until the end where he managed a baron steal. but died, along with someone lese, but we got chased into a bruhs and my quinn blind and crits won us the match because they chased us and i blinded all 5 oft he enemy team at once and we managed to kill 4 and then murder the last one up in their base.
GG silver league for me.

i had to report him for verbal abuse though.


----------



## Darkling5499

stealing baron on shaco is about as hard as stealing it on nunu, if not easier (especially if that's him with the hydra). free stealth crit from behind + hyrda activation + smite = literally a billion damage.

if he's the one with the IE / PD / BOTRK, still pretty insane burst damage.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> for low level, play ez, lucian or trisana. cait is good too, but you cant make plays - just poke.
> 
> mobility and being able to disengage/engage in low level is VITAL as an adc - because in bronze the word peel or follow-up doesnt exist, being able to e+ flash from vi as she ults so youre safe in your team or away from leona or thresh is key. People generally wont stop that from happening.
> 
> IMO
> 
> 
> 
> you can't make plays on cait? lololololololololololololz
> 
> I did lose the cait game tho. I had a terrible first 25 minutes of the game because I had ~300 ping. For no apparent reason. Then later on my mid and jungle ran in and died repeatedly 45 minutes in, resulting in... defeat. #comcast
Click to expand...

Not as much as other ADCs, basically any ADC that builds blade can make plays, or has extreme mobility / cc that can make you win an ADC 1v1.

Just think who would win in a 1v1 when equal, Cait or Vayne?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not as much as other ADCs, basically any ADC that builds blade can make plays.
> 
> Just think who would win in a 1v1 when equal, Cait or Vayne?


depends on their (equal) builds imo. a full damage build with an IE would favor cait imo, since vayne needs AS to take advantage of her W.

say, no boots, 4 BTs (full), IE, and a LW, cait wins every time imo.

now, throw a BOTRK and a PD in there over 2 of the BTs and vayne has a darn good shot.

edit // headshot can't crit anymore, correct?


----------



## w1zardofozz

Alright, I've set a few goals, I want to be in silver by the end of February and by the end of the season my ultimate goal is to be in gold. I got this


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> depends on their (equal) builds imo. a full damage build with an IE would favor cait imo, since vayne needs AS to take advantage of her W.
> 
> say, no boots, 4 BTs (full), IE, and a LW, cait wins every time imo.
> 
> now, throw a BOTRK and a PD in there over 2 of the BTs and vayne has a darn good shot.
> 
> edit // headshot can't crit anymore, correct?


no her passive still crits.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not as much as other ADCs, basically any ADC that builds blade can make plays.
> 
> Just think who would win in a 1v1 when equal, Cait or Vayne?
> 
> 
> 
> depends on their (equal) builds imo. a full damage build with an IE would favor cait imo, since vayne needs AS to take advantage of her W.
> 
> say, no boots, 4 BTs (full), IE, and a LW, cait wins every time imo.
> 
> now, throw a BOTRK and a PD in there over 2 of the BTs and vayne has a darn good shot.
> 
> edit // headshot can't crit anymore, correct?
Click to expand...

still can?

and vayne should win every time because of her e stun + invisibility.
Assuming no other variables.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> stealing baron on shaco is about as hard as stealing it on nunu, if not easier (especially if that's him with the hydra). free stealth crit from behind + hyrda activation + smite = literally a billion damage.
> 
> if he's the one with the IE / PD / BOTRK, still pretty insane burst damage.


Bro. Why aren't you using your ulti on shaco to jump the wall, steal baron then jump back over with Q?


----------



## Zackcy

Diamond promos



OH MY GOD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII




----------



## XEONIC

Just spoke to some one.... the moment matchmaking has finished your fate has been decided.
There is no spoon and the cake is a lie..

I know it's hard to think... but it's true


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm +16 wins over losses now. And im still climbing, If i keep this up i'll be +20 win loss soon. Damn Shyvana bans though are killing me. This champions elect both my Shyvana AND elise were banned.
Ahri mid game then it is.


----------



## chargerz919

Alright, I'm about to play a couple games. Who wants to duo with me to get me through some placement matches?


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i'm assuming he's being sarcastic about the CC (you have an amazing CC setup lol).
> 
> shacos are either gods or worthless. no middle ground. good luck!


I disagree! I often wind up in the middle ground







(one time Shaco main)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/aPvyi










great job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> stealing baron on shaco is about as hard as stealing it on nunu, if not easier (especially if that's him with the hydra). free stealth crit from behind + hyrda activation + smite = literally a billion damage.
> 
> if he's the one with the IE / PD / BOTRK, still pretty insane burst damage.


stealing baron is _always_ a big play, and something worth accolade :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not as much as other ADCs, basically any ADC that builds blade can make plays, or has extreme mobility / cc that can make you win an ADC 1v1.
> 
> Just think who would win in a 1v1 when equal, Cait or Vayne?


Vayne... not even close...

Also, I know what you're saying and I respectfully disagree. Caitlyn has incredible skill ceiling and playmaking potential. In my opinion she's one of the most intricate adcs in the game. If you want to see someone remind how little you know about playing cait, check out Tabzzz, Doublelift, Imp, and Piglet. Imp is generally regarded as the best.

Caitlyn and Jinx - Highest skill ceiling

Graves and Lucian - next highest

Vayne

All the others. - I can't say anything about Quinn or Draven because I don't own/play them.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

OH JOY YET ANOTHER AUTOMATIC LOSS BECAUSE SOMEONE HAD TO QUE UP WITHOUT ENOUGH TIME TO PLAY A FULL RANKED MATCH.

WHY ARE THESE ALWAYS ON MYFREAKING SIDE OF THE MAP?!
WHY?!

Why must life take a dump on me every chance it can?!
13th unfair match. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Nnimrod

Just won a Fizz game and qualified for my second try at Bronze I. wish me luck... or skill or something.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> I disagree! I often wind up in the middle ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one time Shaco main)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job!
> stealing baron is _always_ a big play, and something worth accolade :/
> Vayne... not even close...
> 
> Also, I know what you're saying and I respectfully disagree. Caitlyn has incredible skill ceiling and playmaking potential. In my opinion she's one of the most intricate adcs in the game.
> 
> Caitlyn and Jinx - Highest skill ceiling
> 
> Graves and Lucian - next highest
> 
> Vayne
> 
> All the others. - I can't say anything about Quinn or Draven because I don't own/play them.


Idisagree with caitlyn.

Vayne is the highest APM requirement ADC in the game. her mechanics so much input and intiutivie play that i can not physically play her.
Cait on the other hand, is very easy to play and the only real mechanical difficulty is being able to snap your screen to hit Ace in the Hole on a fleeing enemy. Due to cait's range and ease of use cait was my main ADC for 2 seasons, until I picked up ADC Ahri, and after abandoning ADC Ahri(imsorry ahri), I went to quinn. Quinn has a higher skill ceiling than cait by a lot but her kit is still usable enough for me to have her as my main ADC choice.
I own skins for Vyane Cait and Quinn and now my main ADC is? Quinn, my heartseeker vayne and Safar Cait no longer are used.
Infact my rune page and mastery page for ADCs were labled "Safari Girl" beacuse I only ever played cait with the safari skin and she was my default ADC


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Also, I know what you're saying and I respectfully disagree. Caitlyn has incredible skill ceiling and playmaking potential. In my opinion she's one of the most intricate adcs in the game. If you want to see someone remind how little you know about playing cait, check out Tabzzz, Doublelift, Imp, and Piglet. Imp is generally regarded as the best.
> 
> Caitlyn and Jinx - Highest skill ceiling
> 
> Graves and Lucian - next highest
> 
> Vayne
> 
> All the others. - I can't say anything about Quinn or Draven because I don't own/play them.


Look, I'm not here to say Cait is a bad ADC, no. I love Caitlyn, shes really awesome. What I am saying is that at lower-levels I found it much harder to carry with Cait than Tristana or Ezreal in all situations (behind/equal/ahead). The problem I had with ADCs like Cait, Vayne and Ashe is that they're very team-reliant (ie; in team-fights you need to have someone to peel for you or to engage properly etc.) If a 8/0 vayne gets dived on by malphite and then zed, theres nothing she can do in that teamfight.... and their 1/5 cait will do infinitely better then vayne. And if the only reason your team was winning was because of the 8/0 vayne, which is suddenly gone.... that teamfight wont go well.

But it's all up to you really









E- @fran, APM is basically a useless measurement. But I get what you mean, for me it's more the fact that ADCs like Trist/Ez/Vayne*/Jinx* can make plays really nicely, but cait has a different - less hyper-aggressive playstyle. Like for example; trist starting e means you almost always get lvl2 first on botlane... which means soon as you hit 2 you go all in. Jump on them, + e DOT + auto + support cc = most of the time it works out as a kill, and then basically a won lane. Doing that with cait is hard, because not only does she only have 1 damage spell (cupcake+net doesnt really count) apart from her ulti, but her gap closer isn't far. Vayne is amazing for lvl2's, because of Q+E, ezreal can be ok and Jinx is really good if you get Q + E. It also depends a lot on the support (Leona/thresh/annie ftw)









* = escapes are questionable


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Look, I'm not here to say Cait is a bad ADC, no. I love Caitlyn, shes really awesome. What I am saying is that at lower-levels I found it much harder to carry with Cait than Tristana or Ezreal in all situations (behind/equal/ahead). The problem I had with ADCs like Cait, Vayne and Ashe is that they're very team-reliant (ie; in team-fights you need to have someone to peel for you or to engage properly etc.) If a 8/0 vayne gets dived on by malphite and then zed, theres nothing she can do in that teamfight.... and their 1/5 cait will do infinitely better then vayne. And if the only reason your team was winning was because of the 8/0 vayne, which is suddenly gone.... that teamfight wont go well.
> 
> But it's all up to you really


This cait doesnt do a lot of damage unless you build her to hit like a truck
vyane does way more dmage out of the box thanks to her W


----------



## vnaut

Caitlyn is the easiest ADC to play in this game. Vayne or Draven are most definitely the highest.

It's absolutely crazy comparing Caitlyn to those two.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Look, I'm not here to say Cait is a bad ADC, no. I love Caitlyn, shes really awesome. What I am saying is that at lower-levels I found it much harder to carry with Cait than Tristana or Ezreal in all situations (behind/equal/ahead). The problem I had with ADCs like Cait, Vayne and Ashe is that they're very team-reliant (ie; in team-fights you need to have someone to peel for you or to engage properly etc.) If a 8/0 vayne gets dived on by malphite and then zed, theres nothing she can do in that teamfight.... and their 1/5 cait will do infinitely better then vayne. And if the only reason your team was winning was because of the 8/0 vayne, which is suddenly gone.... that teamfight wont go well.
> 
> But it's all up to you really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cait doesnt do a lot of damage unless you build her to hit like a truck
> vyane does way more dmage out of the box thanks to her W
Click to expand...

Yep, which is why (i edited above post) I play cait much more passively and focus on getting towers, CS and harassing A LOT before fights.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Caitlyn is the easiest ADC to play in this game. Vayne or Draven are most definitely the highest.
> 
> It's absolutely crazy comparing Caitlyn to those two.


Draven is the epitome of snowball.... both ways.

Oh while we're talking about ADCs.... RIP Corki 2011-2013.
His Q nerf is actually a joke, it's possibly the worst damage spell in LoL right now. Not to mention his ulti rocket CD between shots.


----------



## Nnimrod

Eh... we're all allowed opinions, so I won't argue about adc skill ceilings









Wish this happened less often...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Nothing I can do. I had 150 ping and attempted to kill Lee as he ganked me lvl 3, I ended up dying :/ then my jungler ran in and died as well. So started off giving enemy Lee a double kill and double assist to Anivia was... pretty harsh.
Then I came back into lane and played well, despite 150 ping. killed anivia and lived
Killed anivia 1v1 two more times, so I'm 3/1/0 now.
Enemy bot lane and jungle all show mid at the same time, I hop away perfectly fine, but we lose tower because our team just... does nothing.
Fed enemy Riven joins in and it's GG While I was crushing mid, bot was getting beat upon, and so was Olaf. He ended lane phase 1/5/0. Our jungler also served as fried spider-on-a-stick for the enemy team.

Unwinnable :/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Eh... we're all allowed opinions, so I won't argue about adc skill ceilings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this happened less often...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I can do. I had 150 ping and attempted to kill Lee as he ganked me lvl 3, I ended up dying :/ then my jungler ran in and died as well. So started off giving enemy Lee a double kill and double assist to Anivia was... pretty harsh.
> Then I came back into lane and played well, despite 150 ping. killed anivia and lived
> Killed anivia 1v1 two more times, so I'm 3/1/0 now.
> Enemy bot lane and jungle all show mid at the same time, I hop away perfectly fine, but we lose tower because our team just... does nothing.
> Fed enemy Riven joins in and it's GG While I was crushing mid, bot was getting dumped upon, and so was Olaf. He ended lane phase 1/5/0. Our jungler also served as fried spider-on-a-stick for the enemy team.
> 
> Unwinnable :/


Stop swearing.

Also 2 things, you need to roam if you're ahead, and 2 you give up too easily. I explained that to you.


----------



## badman703

nocturne , fiddlesticks thou i almost aalways play nocturne, love that champ


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Stop swearing.
> 
> Also 2 things, you need to roam if you're ahead, and 2 you give up too easily. I explained that to you.


If I was swearing... which I happen to not be...? I can't see a problem with it lol. This isn't grade school.

Also, why are you giving me this advice? If I could have roamed I definitely would have. I'm pretty good at playing mid lane, and very good at mechanics with the few champions I play. But roaming was never an option for me. And I do not give up - ever. Pointing out that a situation is very bad is hardly giving up. I recall telling you that I never surrendered, nor do I tend to start playing poorly. Spectate me or I can send you some replays if you wish to try and tell me what I'm doing wrong. You're making incorrect assumptions.

Also, maybe this has never been apparent to you, so I'll point it out. You come down on people very harshly - in this case for no reason at all. If you want to that's fine I guess. It's also _the_ reason why I said I didn't want to duo any more with you.

Oh, and my second game in the series. played two series' for bronze I, 0-2'd both of them. I would never have picked WW jungle, but the mundo who said nothing in champ select just... picks mundo and says top... last pick... So I jungled :/ He also was AFK from 17 minutes to 26 minutes :/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







edit: just going to leave this here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OH JOY YET ANOTHER AUTOMATIC LOSS BECAUSE SOMEONE HAD TO QUE UP WITHOUT ENOUGH TIME TO PLAY A FULL RANKED MATCH.
> 
> WHY ARE THESE ALWAYS ON MYFREAKING SIDE OF THE MAP?!
> WHY?!
> 
> Why must life take a dump on me every chance it can?!
> 13th unfair match. This is ridiculous.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> If I was swearing... which I happen to not be...? I can't see a problem with it lol. This isn't grade school.
> 
> Also, why are you giving me this advice? If I could have roamed I definitely would have. I'm pretty good at playing mid lane, and very good at mechanics with the few champions I play. But roaming was never an option for me. And I do not give up - ever. Pointing out that a situation is very bad is hardly giving up. I recall telling you that I never surrendered, nor do I tend to start playing poorly. Spectate me or I can send you some replays if you wish to try and tell me what I'm doing wrong. You're making incorrect assumptions.
> 
> Also, maybe this has never been apparent to you, so I'll point it out. You come down on people very harshly - in this case for no reason at all. If you want to that's fine I guess. It's also _the_ reason why I said I didn't want to duo any more with you.
> 
> Oh, and my second game in the series. played two series' for bronze I, 0-2'd both of them. I would never have picked WW jungle, but the mundo who said nothing in champ select just... picks mundo and says top... last pick... So I jungled :/ He also was AFK from 17 minutes to 26 minutes :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just going to leave this here


Its agains the Terms of Service to swear.




seriously stop banning shyvana, theres far worse threats.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Stop swearing.


Are you 12? Where is the swearing...


----------



## andyroo89

Ok, I have a trivia for you guys. Theyre two ADC one has Infinity Edge and the Other has Blood thirster (no other items) and just those two fight... who wins?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, I have a trivia for you guys. Theyre two ADC one has Infinity Edge and the Other has Blood thirster (no other items) and just those two fight... who wins?


Going to go with the one with IE. Crit chance, extra crit damage and just as much AD as BT without stacks (Which is what I'm assuming is the situation in this fight).


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Going to go with the one with IE. Crit chance, extra crit damage and just as much AD as BT without stacks (Which is what I'm assuming is the situation in this fight).


Ok... decent answer.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, I have a trivia for you guys. Theyre two ADC one has Infinity Edge and the Other has Blood thirster (no other items) and just those two fight... who wins?


add me lets find out









Why are some games so easy and some so hard







Oh well here's my Kassadin stats that everyone loves to hate on. Laned vs Garen this game lel.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Anyone know if there's an option to disable movement when attacking? When I play ADC even if an enemy is clearly in range, I move towards them; instead of simply attacking them. Makes it so difficult to play ADC. Never did this before.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Are you 12? Where is the swearing...


he edited it.


Made 2 amazing baron plays, made almost every tower play, my teamfighting skills and build allowed me to bust twitch's GA. and blow up annie, as well as destroy the enemy team and in the end, I carried this game.
Just another reminder that KDA doesnt mean a damn thing.

lulz my account looks like its being played by a smurf


----------



## Nnimrod

haha a cait game from this evening. I love this champion







And I love taking cleanse over barrier.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Oh, and thanks for reporting me franbunny! I don't know who I'd have to watch my potty mouth without you


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My play of the day, Totally took command of this game, we were struggling but this play ended up turning the match in our favor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> haha a cait game from this evening. I love this champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love taking cleanse over barrier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and thanks for reporting me franbunny! I don't know who I'd have to watch my potty mouth without you


Wasnt for the sake of getting you introuble, it was for the sake of pissing the moderators off.
I've been around this forum for long enough to know that some of the mods take favorites and let others get away for things that I didnt get away with. Simply put, its my way of irritating the hell out of the mod team for pulling that crap.
nothing agaisn't you, everything agaisnt hypocritcal mods.

you wanna blame soemone? blame smokinwaffle, sentinel and bitemarks. Savvy?


----------



## Darkling5499

tell us how you really feel, franbunny









also, i've always been partial to cleanse on ADC over barrier, but im not afraid to run a double ignite lane either xD


----------



## Nnimrod

For all my faults, I know what to do with some early gold thrown my way. 3 sick plays and 3/0 before 5 minutes as jungle Vi.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll play my third Bronze I series tomorrow.


----------



## Chunin

2-0 in my series... Can i do it?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 2-0 in my series... Can i do it?


now that you just jinxed yourself? nope.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 2-0 in my series... Can i do it?


yup you can. go for it buddy. I carried like a freak in my promo's go for it hun.


----------



## Chunin

2-1 hehe. Told my first pick to ban Yasuo he bans trash champions, Yasuo carries the game. On top of that our last pick cried for mid which we gave him but he took another AD champion and we end up with full AD team, he fed the Yasuo too.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 2-1 hehe. Told my first pick to ban Yasuo he bans trash champions, Yasuo carries the game. On top of that our last pick cried for mid which we gave him but he took another AD champion and we end up with full AD team, he fed the Yasuo too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yup you can. go for it buddy. I carried like a freak in my promo's go for it hun.


i really, really hate when people AD mid without communicating it to the team first. i don't care if Zed is OP, it won't matter past the 20 minute mark when they all have 5000000 armor.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i really, really hate when people AD mid without communicating it to the team first. i don't care if Zed is OP, it won't matter past the 20 minute mark when they all have 5000000 armor.


people always question why i keep buying fronzen heart on shyvana, its my Anti AD coutner build item. 100 armor anti Aspd aura. Shvyana jumps in the center of the enemy team GG, coutnerplayed.


----------



## Chunin

2-2. Internet died in champion select after ive picked my champion. When i finally reconnected they were already in our base and then it died again and i got a leave. GG son.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Eh... we're all allowed opinions, so I won't argue about adc skill ceilings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this happened less often...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I can do. I had 150 ping and attempted to kill Lee as he ganked me lvl 3, I ended up dying :/ then my jungler ran in and died as well. So started off giving enemy Lee a double kill and double assist to Anivia was... pretty harsh.
> Then I came back into lane and played well, despite 150 ping. killed anivia and lived
> Killed anivia 1v1 two more times, so I'm 3/1/0 now.
> Enemy bot lane and jungle all show mid at the same time, I hop away perfectly fine, but we lose tower because our team just... does nothing.
> Fed enemy Riven joins in and it's GG While I was crushing mid, bot was getting beat upon, and so was Olaf. He ended lane phase 1/5/0. Our jungler also served as fried spider-on-a-stick for the enemy team.
> 
> Unwinnable :/


150ms? I wish I had that latency, I play on 180-220ms here... and main ADC


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, I have a trivia for you guys. Theyre two ADC one has Infinity Edge and the Other has Blood thirster (no other items) and just those two fight... who wins?


depends how long the fight is, but fully stacked BT should win if there is a whole poking phase before the fight.

If its a plain engage, then IE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Its agains the Terms of Service to swear.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously stop banning shyvana, theres far worse threats.


I'm sorry, you just told him to stop swearing.... and then posted screen shots in which you swore in?


----------



## Chunin

2-3 no re.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 2-3 no re.


):

you'll get it next time!


----------



## Chunin

Won a game and now lets try this again...


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, I have a trivia for you guys. Theyre two ADC one has Infinity Edge and the Other has Blood thirster (no other items) and just those two fight... who wins?


Damage = Infinity.
Sustain = Blood thirster.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> i really, really hate when people AD mid without communicating it to the team first. i don't care if Zed is OP, it won't matter past the 20 minute mark when they all have 5000000 armor.


Cleaver + LW Zed with Blade/Hydra/BT doesn't care for armour.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I was laying with 165 average ping when livestreaming, was playing 100~150 on 4G, was playing with 120~180 when i was living on the east coast and i still got silver every season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> depends how long the fight is, but fully stacked BT should win if there is a whole poking phase before the fight.
> 
> If its a plain engage, then IE.
> I'm sorry, you just told him to stop swearing.... and then posted screen shots in which you swore in?


Editing.
Read my beef with the mod team here: http://www.overclock.net/t/921919/official-the-league-of-legends-club/15800_100#post_21647551


----------



## Chunin

3-1 in series and back to Platinum :d Took 3 jungle Rammus games to finally make it, 2 in the promos and 1 to get back to promos. The Nasus game went good too.


----------



## Avonosac

I think i'm gonna buy nasus and give him a shot for a top laner this weekend. I need to spread out from my reliance on playing only jungle / support.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Damage = Infinity.
> Sustain = Blood thirster.


Pretty much, the reason why I brought this up, is that I went 1v1 against a ashe (as varus) and she had IE an she only critted me once (which was early game and she rushes IE and i think her passive proc when she critted me..) and I just out sustained her damage, and this happened over and over again in game.

inb4 ashe didn't know what she was doing, which is very true, she didn't even ulti me in that 1v1


----------



## Nnimrod

Games from yesterday. those last 3 doe...

Also, regarding ping, 150 is unplayable for me when I normally have 60. different people are different, and I personally turn into a potato at 150 ping.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Game #1 of my third Bronze I series! My first Victory in a series; I 0-2'd both of the others.

Kassadin still sitting at 100% WR. We were very ahead early (I was 3/0/1), then the enemy team just ended lane phase, grouped and we were actually behind for the entire mid game, ended up losing mid inhib at one point. My team did a lot of getting caught, although to be fair Vi/annie/malphite is some ridiculous catch potential. And twitch is... well that's why he's not picked in competitive play.

I did actually get caught out once. I zhonya'd the Vi ult, and riftwalked out from under the malphite ult and tibbers, only to get stunned by annie Q seconds later. I just underestimated their coordination and speed in getting across the map.

My Kassadin KDA took quite a blow, but I still "carried" in damage, which is a much more telling stat imo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I lost game 2, was 7/1 fizz at one point, enemy team groups, my team gets caught repeatedly, and I am cc'd to death upon sight. they just push and win.

Game 3. I guess somehow I need to be doing better? I just don't understand why I'm placed in the same game as these guys... I mean the skill differential is pretty noticeable. So many perfectly aimed ults this game.

Oh, and I was second pick, going mid. last pick locks in malzahar without saying anything, so I take smite and jungle. then he sits there afk under tower until about 5 minutes in.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Darkling5499

i remember when i first started playing, my ping was ~40 every game. now i play at ~140 and when i get to play at ~40 (lan center v home) its like a whole new game


----------



## Nnimrod

One win and I'm back for my fourth series for bronze I. Kassadin still undefeated.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







First game of series was 5th pick and got shoved into support. I asked them (while still banning) to pick annie for me if I was going to have to support. They didn't. I ended up going with GP support, which worked quite well, and we won. Both teams were kinda bad tbh tho :/ Our mid nidalee landed tons of spears, but had terrible decision making. Oh well, it's a check mark instead of an X.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








proxy singed top from lvl 1. So my S4 Singed Debut is the game that gets me into silver lol. I play champions I'm good at and deliver knockout performances, and fail. Three times. I play GP support and proxy singed, boom! promoted to bronze I.























I hate control mages/lane bullies with a passion. Lissandra/Malzahar/Ziggs/Orianna.


----------



## Darkling5499

not sure about currently, but i rocked support GP quite a few times last season. just abused pickpocket and had my adc play passively, got a huge item advantage over their support really quickly.

only really works if you have a CC heavy jungler (like naut) though, otherwise ganks are hard to pull off


----------



## Zackcy

Finally


----------



## coolmidgetqc

If Anyone needs a Ryze or a Darius top those are my mains.

Add me Midgetfreak


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Finally


congrats lol.

And omg look at this, right after my mini tilt losing streak.


Dat 4v5 carry it home, trist and I got our 4 person team to challenge a baron attempt 4v5 and I secured baron and we won the fight. My counter build helped negate the lack of an AP carry.
I think imma call my build methodology Zergling Shyvana.







vid coming soon :3

well that sucks, my replay broke so no 4v5 epic baron play video :/


----------



## Nnimrod

Crazy how much the quality of play varies from game to game. The game before this, I was up against the best Lissandra I've ever seen, and I got dominated - mostly because of my own mistakes and her good plays. This game on the other hand... I imagine this is what level 20 normal games are like. Also, all my deaths were in the mid/late game. I have absolutely zero answers to getting jumped on by khazix or yi and having no help at all. I was also pretty far behind because the elise and nunu took literally all of the early kills. At one point I was 0/0/7.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zackcy

Don't build hurricanes, it's awful. Randuins is pointless vs Yi as neither the passive or active affect him during his ulit. Alos, Kha'zix doesn't really on AAs. You also didn't have IE and you had a full build.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Crazy how much the quality of play varies from game to game. The game before this, I was up against the best Lissandra I've ever seen, and I got dominated - mostly because of my own mistakes and her good plays. This game on the other hand... I imagine this is what level 20 normal games are like. Also, all my deaths were in the mid/late game. I have absolutely zero answers to getting jumped on by khazix or yi and having no help at all. I was also pretty far behind because the elise and nunu took literally all of the early kills. At one point I was 0/0/7.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


-cridnges at that build-

Cait needs to build to hit like a truck., hurricane is awful on her. IE PD LW BT on cait, cait needs to hit like an artillery gun.


----------



## chargerz919

Dat vlad. Kha'zix gave me some really good ganks early on. I even 2v1 mundo and voli when i got my Morellonomicon, they cried soooo hard lol.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok, I have a trivia for you guys. Theyre two ADC one has Infinity Edge and the Other has Blood thirster (no other items) and just those two fight... who wins?


Late reply, but the reasoning to go BT over IE is for 1v1s. Bt will always win, the lifesteal is too immense. The only way the IE ADC would win is if he crit significantly more than normal.

BT is also better for lane shoving, etc. IE is more of a late game item.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Plus 20 wins over losses

In promo for silver 4

2nd game we get a morgnana that intetionally ruins the game.



Silver 4


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Don't build hurricanes, it's awful. Randuins is pointless vs Yi as neither the passive or active affect him during his ulit. Alos, Kha'zix doesn't really on AAs. You also didn't have IE and you had a full build.


hurricane is extremely good on cait. headshots every other shot during teamfights.

@franbunny i love how that ahri was complaining when it looks like she would gank bot and not let the ADC get any of the kills lol

edit //

semi -







but: http://wurzgg.tumblr.com/post/74303880949/earthwaker-i-havent-seen-a-compilation-of


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Don't build hurricanes, it's awful. Randuins is pointless vs Yi as neither the passive or active affect him during his ulit. Alos, Kha'zix doesn't really on AAs. You also didn't have IE and you had a full build.


Regarding Runaan's - Yes, I agree it's a trash item 99% of the time. It does have one very small niche use tho - killing huge piles of minions quickly, like when you have 2 or 3 inhibitors down. It's absolutely amazing for that one single situation. And that's why I bought it here. at one point in this game I recalled to save our nexus from minions (we had no inhibitors). Our nexus fell to about 100hp. If I had not bought runaan's I can say with absolute certainty that we would have lost right then and there to minions. So, that's why I bought runaan's. But yes, trash item in general, even counting it's synergy with cait, graves, and twitch.

Regarding Randuin's - Yes, the slow is useless vs Yi. However, even tho Kha'zix is not reliant on attack speed, it's not worthless vs him. But disregard the slow, and it's still the best item for survivability vs. AD, because of the combination of armor and health. My other option was a GA, but I didn't really want to get that because A. I'm paying a lot for that MR, which was totally useless that game. And B. Because I know I'm going to die, and once the passive is off on the GA, it's 2600 gold for some armor, very, very, very not worth.

Regarding no I.E. - I just didn't have the chance to get one :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> -cridnges at that build-
> 
> Cait needs to build to hit like a truck., hurricane is awful on her. IE PD LW BT on cait, cait needs to hit like an artillery gun.


see above

Also, I'm not coming here for advice on items, there are reasons why I build what I build







I ended up with a weird set of items on cait that game, but they were actually the best items, well minus the BT and shiv that I got first. Those I bought because... that's normally my first two items, I go BT/shiv or BT/LW.

The coveted more-than-double (too bad it wasn't nearly enough)


----------



## chargerz919

First game, was great. No one built MR, so it was just a feeding frenzy.

2nd game, my buddy Amumu was 10/0 before 15 mins, then i started snowballing. Then bot lane... oh the throws!



I love Gragas!


----------



## andyroo89

I was unlucky this season, got thrown into the bronze pit, BUT, I was fortunate enough to play my first ranked (out of provisionals) with some pretty cool guys, here is the results of the game (new to orianna, will take any suggestions or tricks to improve on her mechanics.)



also...


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> First game, was great. No one built MR, so it was just a feeding frenzy.
> 
> 2nd game, my buddy Amumu was 10/0 before 15 mins, then i started snowballing. Then bot lane... oh the throws!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Gragas!


gragas is heaps of fun! And such a high skill ceiling too. Are you maxing W or E second? I normally wouldn't ask, but I saw Xpeke maxing W second in an LCS game, so that made me think a little. Also, I max E first for jungle gragas.

Also, here's my Vi stats after 10 games. Such a fun champion, so much room for plays










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> gragas is heaps of fun! And such a high skill ceiling too. Are you maxing W or E second? I normally wouldn't ask, but I saw Xpeke maxing W second in an LCS game, so that made me think a little. Also, I max E first for jungle gragas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In lane I always max W second. I almost never buy health items, and always build sheen pretty early. The damage reduction and lower cooldown is great. I haven't jungled on him yet, but I try to avoid jungling if at all possible. I'm just really not good at it.


----------



## Chunin

One more promo series and im back in Platinum 1.

Heres how my Platinum 5 to Platinum 3 went:



The Nasus game finally got me to my series... I almost made it in 3 games too, got +33 and +34 in two first games ive played in Platinum 5 but then i hit a few loses due to trolls.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Im Doing great. a friend im duoing with said that he's going to duo with me on his main(plat 2) and were going to push for Diamond when i hit "gold/play" So apparently he thinks I'm going to be gold/plat this season









He was diamond 3, got kicked down to plat. also he thinks my frozen heart and zeke's choices for shyvana are great, but thinks my liandry's is bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Regarding no I.E. - I just didn't have the chance to get one :/


No excuses when you have those items.
IE is core on ADC Ahri and Quinn, The only time i don't get it is when well ive lost or won the game before the timer mark. that i usually get it


----------



## Alex132

Knowing the all-mighty Rito, I'm still gonna be placed in silver =_=


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the all-mighty Rito, I'm still gonna be placed in silver =_=


please can some one name the top 3 heroes in this chart and why?
trying to get into lol xD


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> please can some one name the top 3 heroes in this chart and why?
> trying to get into lol xD


Can already tell you now that won't really help if you aren't any good at them, they don't fit your play style and or you do not enjoy playing them. You're better off trying every champ and trying to figure out which ones you like to play and fit your style than trying to play "the top 3 heroes".


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> Can already tell you now that won't really help if you aren't any good at them, they don't fit your play style and or you do not enjoy playing them. You're better off trying every champ and trying to figure out which ones you like to play and fit your style than trying to play "the top 3 heroes".


can you please tell me your champ and play style you use just to have as a reference?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can you please tell me your champ and play style you use just to have as a reference?


Well, I like to be flexible and have a lot of control over the game, so I play jungle heroes mostly.

I also generally like unique heroes that have something that really sets them apart from others gameplay wise, and high mobility.

So my mains are Elise and Udyr, and a couple of backups in case those are picked/banned (Lee Sin and Shyvana mostly).

My favorite heroes when I'm playing other roles are Nidalee, Vayne, and Ahri.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> can you please tell me your champ and play style you use just to have as a reference?


ADC - Jinx (My favorite at the moment) , Tristana (A decent/good beginner ADC in my opinion) and Ezreal (Can be tough at first he you cannot land skill shots. If I need to be mobile I like going ezreal (Phase Shift) and Tristana (Rocket Jump).

If I go mid I like Ryze (He has crowd control, can become a bit tanky in late game and is also a good option for a beginner in mid lane) and Annie (Good range on spells, has a stun and her AOE damage is very good).

Top - Lee Sin (Mobility and has sustain), Trundle (Good and somewhat underrated sustain in my opinion) and Riven (Mobility, stun and has very good burst damage).

Jungle - Vi, Elise and Lee sin are my favorite jungles at the moment. All three have options to close the distance gap to the enemy team and make plays.

Support - Leona, Nami, Thresh and Annie. They all offer crowd control in some form and to me are fun to play.

Your best bet is just trying out whatever champs are free each week and then noting which ones you enjoyed playing so you can buy them in the future.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> ADC - Jinx (My favorite at the moment) , Tristana (A decent/good beginner ADC in my opinion) and Ezreal (Can be tough at first he you cannot land skill shots. If I need to be mobile I like going ezreal (Phase Shift) and Tristana (Rocket Jump).
> 
> If I go mid I like Ryze (He has crowd control, can become a bit tanky in late game and is also a good option for a beginner in mid lane) and Annie (Good range on spells, has a stun and her AOE damage is very good).
> 
> Top - Lee Sin (Mobility and has sustain), Trundle (Good and somewhat underrated sustain in my opinion) and Riven (Mobility, stun and has very good burst damage).
> 
> Jungle - Vi, Elise and Lee sin are my favorite jungles at the moment. All three have options to close the distance gap to the enemy team and make plays.
> 
> Support - Leona, Nami, Thresh and Annie. They all offer crowd control in some form and to me are fun to play.
> 
> Your best bet is just trying out whatever champs are free each week and then noting which ones you enjoyed playing so you can buy them in the future.


so at the end wasnt this game free to play? why do i have to buy heroes?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so at the end wasnt this game free to play? why do i have to buy heroes?


It is free to play. You get IP from matches which you can spend to purchase champions that you can pick every time you play. It takes longer to unlock champions with IP points than it does RP points (Riot Points {RP} are points you purchase with your own $$). It's all still free to play, but that doesn't mean you can play every single champion at first. You are able to play with the champions that are in the free to play rotation and the ones you have unlocked with IP and or RP points.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Lol did anyone see the level 1 dragon Dignitas did in their game v. CLG?


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> Im Doing great. a friend im duoing with said that he's going to duo with me on his main(plat 2) and were going to push for Diamond when i hit "gold/play" So apparently he thinks I'm going to be gold/plat this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was diamond 3, got kicked down to plat. also he thinks my frozen heart and zeke's choices for shyvana are great, but thinks my liandry's is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No excuses* when you have those items.
> IE is core on ADC Ahri and Quinn, The only time i don't get it is when well ive lost or won the game before the timer mark. that i usually get it


Oh, well I guess I should just bow down to your mighty wisdom then

Seriously what is with people on the internet thinking they can just run around telling people what to do? Got harassed all game long earlier by someone who hated on my rune choices for jungle Vi. The guy harassing me was a Renekton top, who went 1/8/5. He had 19 armor lvl 1 vs. a jax.

I explained why I didn't have an IE, and why I had the items I did. You didn't read the post, you just know ahead of time what you want to say, and you just spit it out regardless of any new information that might appear. Not a trait unique to you. There's a lot of people out there like this - they can not be reasoned with because they only have mouths, no ears.

inb4 "friendly advice". It's not friendly, and it's not advice, it's "I know more than you, you're bad and I want recognition for my perceived greatness"

You might think I'm going overboard. I don't know. But I do know that I'm honest, frank, and correct. I also know that I have a tendancy to skip past the surface and go straight for root issues.

going to work on my adc this evening, starting with lucian


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






We won, but not because of me. enemy Lee Sin camped bot quite hard. So even tho I was dominating annie/tristana, I ended up dying for FB on his 3rd entrance into the lane. Sigh... I'll have to work on playing adc when camped. Also, annie is OP.


----------



## Avonosac

lol.. well apparently there is a balance to your MMR queuing.. just beat my promos from silver 5 and got silver 3 from gold level MMR, heh.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Oh, well I guess I should just bow down to your mighty wisdom then
> 
> Seriously what is with people on the internet thinking they can just run around telling people what to do? Got harassed all game long earlier by someone who hated on my rune choices for jungle Vi. The guy harassing me was a Renekton top, who went 1/8/5. He had 19 armor lvl 1 vs. a jax.
> 
> I explained why I didn't have an IE, and why I had the items I did. You didn't read the post, you just know ahead of time what you want to say, and you just spit it out regardless of any new information that might appear. Not a trait unique to you. There's a lot of people out there like this - they can not be reasoned with because they only have mouths, no ears.
> 
> inb4 "friendly advice". It's not friendly, and it's not advice, it's "I know more than you, you're bad and I want recognition for my perceived greatness"
> 
> You might think I'm going overboard. I don't know. But I do know that I'm honest, frank, and correct. I also know that I have a tendancy to skip past the surface and go straight for root issues.
> 
> going to work on my adc this evening, starting with lucian
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won, but not because of me. enemy Lee Sin camped bot quite hard. So even tho I was dominating annie/tristana, I ended up dying for FB on his 3rd entrance into the lane. Sigh... I'll have to work on playing adc when camped. Also, annie is OP.


your blaming others and making an excuse for your cait build.
"I didnt have time to get it"
You sure as hell had time to get a Randuins and Hurricane.

Thats the point. you don't want to recognize mistakes you've made.

You sent me a freaking PM BLAMING ME FOR WHAT HAPPENED WHEN IT WAS YOUR BULLCRAP THAT CREATED THE ISSUES.

And when you didn't like my responce you obviously got pissed because the totally mature thing to do was send me a PM back with 1 freaking word "bye"
You didn't want to take responsibility for your actions, and thats EXACTLY what you did with that caitlyn game.

You had a static shiv, hurricane, Blood Thrister, Randuins omen, and T2 boots, why exactly are you sitting there saying : "i didnt have enough time to get it." when it should be one of your core items?
Because
you
screwed
up

you made a mistake, stop being so scared to admit it.

Y0\ou know what I'm doing every match now? Win or Lose it doesnt matter, I'm looking back at each match and thinking "what did I do wrong, what did I mess up? what mistakes did i make?"

I had one hell of an eye opener yesterday when I was duoing with my diamond friend and playing soloque. Yeah I was better than my team mates, but he, he was better than me by a long shot, without a doubt.
It made me feel like I really didnt didnt know anything, now i feel stupid and like an idiot because while we didnt win every game, his and my actions playing those games, us 2 players were solely responsible for winning those matches. And I acted like It was my teammates every game holding me back.

There are people in this thread, that I now feel like i should apologize too because of my stupid thickheaded behavior(such as degree, i'm quite ashamed of how i acted towards you.)
and I need to remind myself that THROUGH MY OWN ACTIONS EVEN that what I thought was happening simply wasn't the case.

I was placed Bronze 4 and stomped the hell out of those games and am now Silver 4. What does that show? I sure as hell didn't belong in bronze. and that only goes to show that If a player is in a certain ranking, they probably deserve to be there.

I'm trying to keep this mentality "If i lost a game, somewhere i screwed up"

PS, I had enough respect for you to go quietly, and maybe even let things cooldown between us, but then you sent me that PM, and you really really had some nerve man. That was beyond not ok.


----------



## Alex132

@Nimrod, best/nicest advice I have seen in when playing in "high"-elo.

Like, it's actually;
"hey bro, dont start w on nasus when we lvl1 invade, we have enough cc"
"eh, i panicked and didnt want to lose the kill"
"fair enough, it happens.... at least we did secure the kill







"

opposed to;

"WTH U SO BAD WIT W START. AFK"










It was the same in SC2 really, which is why i loved bronze there.... let them trash talk you them curb-stomp their faces in. MUAHAHAHAHAH *ahem*, yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I had one hell of an eye opener yesterday when I was duoing with my diamond friend and playing soloque. Yeah I was better than my team mates...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> us 2 players were solely responsible for winning those matches. And I acted like It was my teammates every game holding me back.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> your blaming others and making an excuse for your cait build.
> "I didnt have time to get it"
> You sure as hell had time to get a Randuins and Hurricane.
> 
> Thats the point. you don't want to recognize mistakes you've made.
> 
> You sent me a freaking PM BLAMING ME FOR WHAT HAPPENED WHEN IT WAS YOUR BULLCRAP THAT CREATED THE ISSUES.
> 
> And when you didn't like my responce you obviously got pissed because the totally mature thing to do was send me a PM back with 1 freaking word "bye"
> You didn't want to take responsibility for your actions, and thats EXACTLY what you did with that caitlyn game.
> 
> You had a static shiv, hurricane, Blood Thrister, Randuins omen, and T2 boots, why exactly are you sitting there saying : "i didnt have enough time to get it." when it should be one of your core items?
> Because
> you
> screwed
> up
> 
> you made a mistake, stop being so scared to admit it.
> 
> Y0\ou know what I'm doing every match now? Win or Lose it doesnt matter, I'm looking back at each match and thinking "what did I do wrong, what did I mess up? what mistakes did i make?"
> 
> I had one hell of an eye opener yesterday when I was duoing with my diamond friend and playing soloque. Yeah I was better than my team mates, but he, he was better than me by a long shot, without a doubt.
> It made me feel like I really didnt didnt know anything, now i feel stupid and like an idiot because while we didnt win every game, his and my actions playing those games, us 2 players were solely responsible for winning those matches. And I acted like It was my teammates every game holding me back.
> 
> There are people in this thread, that I now feel like i should apologize too because of my stupid thickheaded behavior(such as degree, i'm quite ashamed of how i acted towards you.)
> and I need to remind myself that THROUGH MY OWN ACTIONS EVEN that what I thought was happening simply wasn't the case.
> 
> I was placed Bronze 4 and stomped the hell out of those games and am now Silver 4. What does that show? I sure as hell didn't belong in bronze. and that only goes to show that If a player is in a certain ranking, they probably deserve to be there.
> 
> I'm trying to keep this mentality "If i lost a game, somewhere i screwed up"
> 
> PS, I had enough respect for you to go quietly, and maybe even let things cooldown between us, but then you sent me that PM, and you really really had some nerve man. That was beyond not ok.


bye









maybe I'll read later. and blocked.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Koreans and japanese never get along anyways.

jpop>kpop


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> *the rest of asia* and japanese never get along anyways.


fixed that for you


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> fixed that for you


lol haha....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey guys that team I was telling you about

http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=44744661#post44744661

TeamWhiteviolet's official post.


----------



## XEONIC

I have no idea whats going on on the LoL forum and in game.
There has been a flood of trolling and botting on EU/W... way worse than normal.

It's being done by a group called KappaArmy.. they play dota 2.


----------



## Avonosac

Well... That sucks but one of the major annoyances for someone who plays Mobas starting LoL is having to level your champ to 30 before you get to play ranked games... then having to buy all champions..


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Well... That sucks but one of the major annoyances for someone who plays Mobas starting LoL is having to level your champ to 30 before you get to play ranked games... then having to buy all champions..


I think leveling to 30 before ranked is probably for the best. When i was hit 30 i wanted to go right into ranked and boy did it go poorly. Its really hard to complete with people that play this game if you have only played ~200 games. There are so many champs and builds that its hard to play ranked when you hit 30. I do agree that starting LoL is a pain right now. So many flamers and trashtalkers on their smurf bc their mains got banned. Its disgusting. If i was starting fresh i would probably play bots or dominion until 30 lol.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I think leveling to 30 before ranked is probably for the best. When i was hit 30 i wanted to go right into ranked and boy did it go poorly. Its really hard to complete with people that play this game if you have only played ~200 games. There are so many champs and builds that its hard to play ranked when you hit 30. I do agree that starting LoL is a pain right now. So many flamers and trashtalkers on their smurf bc their mains got banned. Its disgusting. If i was starting fresh i would probably play bots or dominion until 30 lol.


I didn't suggest its a bad thing with the way masteries / runes play out, I am just saying most people who have moba knowledge would be annoyed having to play for a month / 2 months before playing ranked. There isn't THAT much different from champs in LoL compared to Dota / Dota2, once you learn items its pretty similar.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I didn't suggest its a bad thing with the way masteries / runes play out, I am just saying most people who have moba knowledge would be annoyed having to play for a month / 2 months before playing ranked. There isn't THAT much different from champs in LoL compared to Dota / Dota2, once you learn items its pretty similar.


Thats true. The only other point i have to bring up is that your account has to have at least 16 champs because in the crazy off chance that all 15 champs you own have been picked or banned then you dont have a champ to play.

3bans+3bans+4player+5player = 15 then one more for you to pick.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got a Beta key for WildStar so ill be giving up my top spot for Shyvana on the leaderboards.

Shyvana and I may verywell be parting ways soon.

Never gonna forget her, but It's almsot time for me to move on to the next saga in my life. If i can't get this team together then Shyvana and I will be parting ways.


----------



## Avonosac

I did like the plea for teammates


----------



## Alex132

Wow, my last 2 placement games were horrible. We had a fizz mid v karthus that fed hard, never hit ulti and then AFK'ed.

I got into silver 1 with 6 losses, 4 wins. Ugh. Could have done so much better with 6 wins+


----------



## Fortunex

I'm doing fairly well on my placements so far, 4-1. I haven't played since a few weeks before season 4 came out so it's taking me a while to get back into the groove, I'm still only playing at like 70% of where I used to be. Gonna try for diamond this season, but I think I should learn more heroes first, as Elise is the only one I can play consistently at a high plat level. Unfortunately no other junglers are even nearly as fun to play, except Udyr and he's pretty situational.


----------



## Avonosac

Yea, Udyr is tons of fun, but he really gets CC'd to hell and back with knockup, he really doesn't have the tank to sustain the cc until very late game.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, Udyr is tons of fun, but he really gets CC'd to hell and back with knockup, he really doesn't have the tank to sustain the cc until very late game.


I remeber when spirit guard Udyr came out, Zyra's win rate jumped up about 3% because she counters him so hard. Kite for days.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4232112

Bye Shyvana, It's been fun my dear.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm doing fairly well on my placements so far, 4-1. I haven't played since a few weeks before season 4 came out so it's taking me a while to get back into the groove, I'm still only playing at like 70% of where I used to be. Gonna try for diamond this season, but I think I should learn more heroes first, as Elise is the only one I can play consistently at a high plat level. Unfortunately no other junglers are even nearly as fun to play, except Udyr and he's pretty situational.


Fun junglers, eh. Want to win? Play Vi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4232112
> 
> Bye Shyvana, It's been fun my dear.


ok just dont say why


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fun junglers, eh. Want to win? Play Vi.


Eh, don't really like her so far. Have only played her a few games though, I'll try to keep at her.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

sup everyone.

playing well lately. had a great run through bronze II, got to promo and got trolled out 2 times. ive been jungling zac and his CC is really just plain stupid. he fits really well with the tanky bruiser kind of teams that are dominating.

i found that when i could influence my team to pick smart, and choose tanky CC focused champs, we won every time. its teh games where nobody wants to talk about stuff that i am losing. its pretty frustrating, but ill be out of bronze eventually.....i hope.

any pointers would be stellar, specifically if any of you have mid pointers as i kind of suffer there.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30452336


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I said my goodbyes to everyone in LoL, and my team is cancled.

Was fun playing it while it lasted. Luv ya Shvyana, but I gotta go.

Peace out.


----------



## Darkling5499

forums are blocked here, what's happening?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I said my goodbyes to everyone in LoL, and my team is cancled.
> 
> Was fun playing it while it lasted. Luv ya Shvyana, but I gotta go.
> 
> Peace out.


Just like simca, you will be crawling back.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Just like simca, you will be crawling back.


im guessing shyv is getting nerfed, and that's obv going to ruin the game forever?


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Just like simca, you will be crawling back.


----------



## Darkling5499

http://www.72hoursremain.com/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Just like simca, you will be crawling back.


Nope. Im already playing WildStar the game ive been dreaming of playing for a long time.

I got a beta key this morning. I'm now playing WildStar.

Shyvana and I parted ways this morning. I wish her good luck in Runeterra. I'm on Nexus, now.

I'll always love shyvana, and I'll still get the tattoos i wanted of her and keep her wallpapers on my desktop, but The game she exists in is simply too stressful and unfun for me. I've finally got access to the game I've been dreaming of playing. I'm happy. I'll probably log into LoL and play a bots game or something just to say hi.

But, best wishes from nexus. Cya in another life.


----------



## Darkling5499

you'll be just like every other person who ditches an established game for something new: you'll realize your mistake about 6 months in (after the new car smell wears off and you start seeing all the flaws for what they are) and you'll be back. just like everyone who "left WoW for good" for Aion, AoC, Warhammer, etc.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> you'll be just like every other person who ditches an established game for something new: you'll realize your mistake about 6 months in (after the new car smell wears off and you start seeing all the flaws for what they are) and you'll be back. just like everyone who "left WoW for good" for Aion, AoC, Warhammer, etc.


You really really really dont understand how bad ive been wanting to play WildStar, not necessiarlly the game itself but a game like it.

WildStar is like almost exactly the game I've been wanting to play ever since I left prius online and that was in 2011.

I only played LoL for Shyvana, I actually dont like playing LoL. I dont like the kind of game it is. But MMORPG are the games i grew up and want to play. WildStar on the other hand is a game I WANT to play.

You really just dont understand how close to the game that I would have designed WildStar really is. They ahve so many ideas that I wanted in a game that I wanted myself that i honestly think that some of the devs were like me and played a ton of games and thought. "these all suck this is what i want to play" and thats the idea they made wildstar off of.

I'm so stoked

IM A FREAKIN BUNNYGIRL MAN, IM RUNNING AROUND WITH BUNNYEARS OH MY GOD YOU HAVE NO IDEA.

I mean this is the game I've been wanting so bad. I've been following it for a long time now and I'm so freaking stoked.

I'm, already saving up my dimes to buy a collectors edition box if they make one and a full year sub as soon as the game releases.

To be honest I wanted to play TERA and Vindictus more than LoL but I just couldnt keep on playing them even though i enjoyed them way more than LoL. But today here i am in WildStar and i played like 8hours striaght without even realizing it. I'm freaking happy about that.

you can say whatever you want. but WildStar is THE GAME ive been wanting for forever, and I'm so freaking happy about finally getting a beta key.

I'll never forget Shyvana or elise. I may even play a few games every once in a while. Shyvana and Elise are so much fun to play and I love Shyvana, but I've finally found a reason to move along and its awesome.


----------



## Darkling5499

so was every other person who was clamoring for Warhammer, Aion, and AoC. everyone swore that it was the game of their dreams, and that it was the game they were waiting for (ad only using WoW to kill time).

you're putting the game on a pedestal and i highly, highly doubt it will live up to your expectations in the end. :/


----------



## andyroo89

woohoo promotional. I wasn't in 99lp hell.


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Thats true. The only other point i have to bring up is that your account has to have at least 16 champs because in the crazy off chance that all 15 champs you own have been picked or banned then you dont have a champ to play.
> 
> 3bans+3bans+4player+5player = 15 then one more for you to pick.


XD really.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fun junglers, eh. Want to win? Play Vi.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, don't really like her so far. Have only played her a few games though, I'll try to keep at her.
Click to expand...

She's not the funnest champ, but hey... it's always fun stomping people right?


----------



## Fortunex

6-4 in placements and still got Plat 3  Not complaining, but I thought I'd get placed a lot lower.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 6-4 in placements and still got Plat 3  Not complaining, but I thought I'd get placed a lot lower.


I don't understand how that placement was made..
5-5 in placements matches and got in bronze 5 ...

I 'm sick of this game.. It's very difficult to get out of bronze league.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> I don't understand how that placement was made..
> 5-5 in placements matches and got in bronze 5 ...
> 
> I 'm sick of this game.. It's very difficult to get out of bronze league.


Its mostly based on your hidden MMR. so unfortunately the guy that got placed in plat probably had diamond Match Making Rating(MMR) last season and that why he was placed so high.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 6-4 in placements and still got Plat 3  Not complaining, but I thought I'd get placed a lot lower.


I know right? I went 4-6 and got placed basically in the same league as before (MMR of silver 1 and gold v aren't that different).... so I guess my hidden MMR must have been much higher


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> I don't understand how that placement was made..
> 5-5 in placements matches and got in bronze 5 ...
> 
> I 'm sick of this game.. It's very difficult to get out of bronze league.


Well I was plat 1 with ~50LP last season, half the people in my placement games had diamond borders. So it's dependent on your MMR, not just on your placement matches. I'll probably be getting 20+ points per win too, as my MMR is still probably a lot higher than my current rank.

If you got a 50% win rate and placement in bronze, it's because you belong there.


----------



## Darkling5499

shen's a pretty fun jungler too









as is fiddlesticks (when you can actually play him)


----------



## EvilHMB

i'm alright I play soraka mostly though EvilHMB I'm plat


----------



## pkgal123

went 9-1 series got plat 1. D3 currently

ign: richdoge420

looking for ocn friends


----------



## EvilHMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkgal123*
> 
> went 9-1 series got plat 1. D3 currently
> 
> ign: richdoge420
> 
> looking for ocn friends


happened to my smurfs too







that 9/1.. smurfs got placed G1 each


----------



## pkgal123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilHMB*
> 
> happened to my smurfs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 9/1.. smurfs got placed G1 each


They took into account for mmr for last season. I believe my mmr was around of a Diamond 3 or so.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkgal123*
> 
> went 9-1 series got plat 1. D3 currently
> 
> ign: richdoge420
> 
> looking for ocn friends


Haha love that ign. ign is Renvak. Im down to play if you want. I was plat 5 last season but i stopped playing for about a month, so im hella rusty.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> hurricane is extremely good on cait. headshots every other shot during teamfights.
> 
> @franbunny i love how that ahri was complaining when it looks like she would gank bot and not let the ADC get any of the kills lol
> 
> edit //
> 
> semi -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but: http://wurzgg.tumblr.com/post/74303880949/earthwaker-i-havent-seen-a-compilation-of


Compared to IE or LW, or a defensive item, it is pretty bad.


----------



## pkgal123

Hurricane is an attackspeed item. You can't really compare it with a LW/IE, but anyways it's really inferior to shiv/PD. Hurricane is probably the ****tiest attackspeed item out there.


----------



## Fortunex

I don't think Hurricane is good on any ADC. Even on Cait. A conditional increase in the frequency of headshots is not worth the money that could be going towards crit chance, MSPD, or other bonuses from other attack speed items.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't think Hurricane is good on any ADC. Even on Cait. A conditional increase in the frequency of headshots is not worth the money that could be going towards crit chance, MSPD, or other bonuses from other attack speed items.


I always think Hurricane is a poop tier item. Its effect is minimal compared to other items.


----------



## likethegun

Hey guys. Fairly new to the game. Played it a tad when it first came out ages ago and wasn't into it. Recently some buddies who have been playing for a couple years have gotten me back and i'm loving it! I'm decent, but not "good" and still have A TON to learn.

Currently lvl 21 summoner. I play:

mid/apc Xerath (main)
bot/sup Taric
bot/adc Sivir

I am working on jungling skills with Shaco and toying with Karthus and Nautilus because I love something about them.

I also like toying with Nautilus tank/support.

Once I get the game down I will move to the more traditional "best in role" champs. But so far, I think Xerath will always be my favorite. His nuke power is untouchable at full build and I love being able to snipe people with ridiculous range with wards down when they think they are safe.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

@Alex, you wanted an explination?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS-WhDcM5fY

Does this help?


----------



## Narokuu

Me and the wifes anniversary this weekend, She got me this :3 So i wont be on League much xD


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wifes anniversary this weekend, She got me this :3 So i wont be on League much xD


Dawwwwh :3


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wifes anniversary this weekend, She got me this :3 So i wont be on League much xD


wish i could watch you stream more


----------



## Von Leon

Just filled out the form. I play maybe to much league as it is the most addicting f2p game i have ever played. I can play every lane but main Lucian, Voli bear, TF, and Kha Zix. My summoner name is AeonianTitan.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Pentaaaaaaakilllllll with gragas. such a beast


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Pentaaaaaaakilllllll with gragas. such a beast


ok


----------



## r3d33m3r

I did a penta with Jinx, on my very first ranked game in the new season^^


----------



## Degree

Stream on: http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew
Prev: [D1] Shaco Main

Back to Diamond after the reset.


----------



## Xuntae

Nice to see you have a LoL club here, I've yet to find a champion to call my main. I need to lock down and find one to just master.

*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Stream on: http://www.twitch.tv/wereshrew
> Prev: [D1] Shaco Main
> 
> Back to Diamond after the reset.


Watching your stream now.


----------



## 179232

Guys, play thresh in bronze/silver. People do not know how to dodge your hook in the slightest. And nobody buys banshee's veil.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> wish i could watch you stream more


I dont stream much anymore, the wife and i are doing different things, and im supporting her new job. :3 streaming was just something to raise money/ pass the time while i had time to kill. Now its time for a family and slower paced lifestyles.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Guys, play thresh in bronze/silver. People do not know how to dodge your hook in the slightest. And nobody buys banshee's veil.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if you get good enough with him, people won't be able to dodge it much anyways. If you force their entire team to build BVs to try and counter your hooks, you're doing a great job (also, just have someone with poke get rid of them







)

same goes with nami bubbles (albiet those are quite a bit harder to land)


----------



## patriotaki

need a team for ranked games.. i was silver 2 and with 8 victory and 2 lose games i ve been put back to bronze V -_-

Anyway.. my main roles adc,mid im good in other positions too.. is there any available team ?


----------



## coolmidgetqc

League of Throws...

this is nonsense.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> if you get good enough with him, people won't be able to dodge it much anyways. If you force their entire team to build BVs to try and counter your hooks, you're doing a great job (also, just have someone with poke get rid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> same goes with nami bubbles (albiet those are quite a bit harder to land)


Supp on my team plays thresh its crap when the hooks curve


----------



## pkgal123

Just hit diamond 2 ^_^


----------



## Zackcy

Gratz. You see a big diff between dia 5 and dia 3-2?


----------



## Alex132

LOL that name, ALL GLORY TO THE TEEMO

I actually enjoy playing support a lot ._.


----------



## pkgal123

As of right now, not really. Many ex-pros are at Diamond 5 or somewhere near, so the talent of diamond ranges. However later on the season, there will be a big gap in skill of D5 and D1 just because more people will climb as time progresses.

Right now I am D3, but I am getting placed w/ challengers since my matchmaking rating (MMR) is kind of up there. As of now, they don't match people by division, but they are matched by their MMR.


----------



## Nnimrod

Sucks how I take 3-4 days off from league and I come back a total derp :/

Hopefully I've endured enough normals, heading into a ranked solo Queue game. Fingers crossed that I'm not too heavy


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkgal123*
> 
> As of right now, not really. Many ex-pros are at Diamond 5 or somewhere near, so the talent of diamond ranges. However later on the season, there will be a big gap in skill of D5 and D1 just because more people will climb as time progresses.
> 
> Right now I am D3, but I am getting placed w/ challengers since my matchmaking rating (MMR) is kind of up there. As of now, they don't match people by division, they are matched by their MMR.


You played with Xpecial and Wildturle?

i am jelly


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Sucks how I take 3-4 days off from league and I come back a total derp :/
> 
> Hopefully I've endured enough normals, heading into a ranked solo Queue game. Fingers crossed that I'm not too heavy


Luckily I was not too heavy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And a Pantheon mid game...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Degree

Yea you guys will see a big difference in diamond in the upcoming weeks when everything settles more.

As of right now most people I know are still on their way back to D1.

Almost there!


----------



## General123

So I have lost 2 placement matches and have one left. Assuming I win it do you guys think I will get stuck in Bronze still since I lost 2 or what?


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> So I have lost 2 placement matches and have one left. Assuming I win it do you guys think I will get stuck in Bronze still since I lost 2 or what?


not necessarily. if you win the rest you'll at least get silver.


----------



## Pwnium

Hey guys and girls (10% if you believe the stats!







),

I just moved back home to the UK and re-joined EUW (for my sins). I've been playing LoL for about 4 years I would guess. Looking for a good community to hang out and play with again. I main bot lane and I'm pretty sub-par in 1 vs 1 lanes (would like to find some strong solo laners to practice against), but trying to improve. I mainly play ranked and normally reside somewhere around gold (much to my chagrin gold I was my highest last season). Have some time to devote to the game though at the moment (once I get back from travelling anyways, mid April ish) and looking to make plat this season!

I have several accounts, mainly because I was not able to transfer from EUW when I first moved to Australia. Back then all Aussies played on NA with 300 odd ping. Fun times. However, once the Oceanic server started we were allowed free transfers and soon after transfers between all regions became purchasable. So now that I have moved home, I have 2 'main' accounts and 3 smurfs on EUW. The best one or two to add are Wyatt Derp or Dr Pwnage PhD.

Look forward to seeing you on the rift.

Cheers!

P.s. Just started ranking on one of my smurfs, Silv I atm, let me know if you'd like to duo with a bot laner on his way to gold


----------



## WCG NeonStrikes

Hey man, I am gold at the moment and play on the EUW servers. I too live in the UK so no time difference. I'd be interested in duoing with you i main jungle but can fill other roles. Current Gold III just got promoted today







Best of luck on the fields of justice add me: NeonStrikes EU

Placements are out of 10, Promotionals are out of 3 or 5 so what are you in?

I too am looking for a team, I currently am Gold III and i main jungle maybe would could look to join together and find other members, What server you play on?

2 recent Ranked game clips!


----------



## phre0n

any of you guys having problems buying RP?


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WCG NeonStrikes*
> 
> I too am looking for a team, I currently am Gold III and i main jungle maybe would could look to join together and find other members, What server you play on?


EU/NE add me putserman


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> So I have lost 2 placement matches and have one left. Assuming I win it do you guys think I will get stuck in Bronze still since I lost 2 or what?


Depends what you were last season. I went 6-4 in placement and just went down a few divisions (from 1 to 4)


----------



## logicPwn

Recently got back into LoL and noticed I am in Bronze! So I am looking for another Bronze partner, any rank, with the intention and skill to get out of Bronze and probably keeps bonds well past that.

I play out of California on US West and my in-game player name is "logicPwn" without the quotations. Add me on Steam if I am not on as Steam is always running. My name for Steam is "logicPwn" without the quotations also.

BTW, my name is Tyler, but I go by logicPwn. I am 23, and I am a software engineer.


----------



## wcgrobert

Making us proud!


----------



## General123

Welp lost it. Went 14/6/4. Won my lane. Took my tower. Went mid, got lux a double kill and took the tower. Than got drag, then went bot, got vayne a double and took that tower. Grouped mid. My team got Aced. Team had no idea how to fight. I told them to let me poke, nope. So I go the good ole split push tactic andd the whole team dies. I tell them to just stick mid and pressure but do NOT fight, and sure enough Jax just Q's into 5. The best part? Bronze 3. I was Bronze 2 last season but stopped playing, because much like this game, most games I get people who have literally NO clue what is going on. 7/3.


----------



## chargerz919

Well, I made my grind to my promo to bronze 3 on Sunday night after the Super Bowl party. Stopped once I hit the series. Got home after work last night and started playing. I lost my first game as Caitlyn because top and jungle decided they wanted to play teemo and shaco so they could get smoked FAST. We had no one tanky at all on the team. Next two games, I was stuck supporting because I was last pick. I feel like I did a good job carrying my ADC both games. Kept them safe 'til we were out of laning phase then just followed around our top/jungles that were doing much more damage.


----------



## Khrome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WCG NeonStrikes*
> 
> I too am looking for a team, I currently am Gold III and i main jungle maybe would could look to join together and find other members, What server you play on?
> 
> 2 recent Ranked game clips!


Not to be a douche but thoose clips weren't really anything special, as a Platinum I player thats basically how every jungler plays Lee Sin, me included. Oh and BTW a quick tip, instead of clicking to lvl up your skills learn to lvl them up with either SHIIFT + Q W E R or CTRL depending on what suits you best.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khrome*
> 
> Not to be a douche but thoose clips weren't really anything special, as a Platinum I player thats basically how every jungler plays Lee Sin, me included. Oh and BTW a quick tip, instead of clicking to lvl up your skills learn to lvl them up with either SHIIFT + Q W E R or CTRL depending on what suits you best.


Yea, I don't like moving my mouse from the screen much. I was thrilled when I found out about that stuff last year.


----------



## Nnimrod

I think Rumble would have been a far better pick for Soaz in the Fnatic vs. Alliance game.


----------



## Alex132

I think I am getting the most LP I have ever gotten before per win, +30lp a win and -11lp per loss


----------



## Nnimrod

Just played a really solid jungle shen game and lost. By solid I mean really, really good. so many perfect aoe taunts, ults, good decisions and farming, everything. Unfortunately my team was pretty universally bad.

Heading into a Kassadin game, their first 2 picks Syndra and Kayle... going to be a tough one if skill is roughly equal on a team level.

We lost... this game is incredibly frustrating. top lane riven goes 0/5 to enemy kayle, says stuff like "stay bronze" and "u dont know how this game works uninstall pls" all game long. This game is more frusterating than OC'ing on a DFI mobo.

edit: time to play nothing but gangplank no matter what position. that's _the absolute best way_ to start winning again.


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Just played a really solid jungle shen game and lost. By solid I mean really, really good. so many perfect aoe taunts, ults, good decisions and farming, everything. Unfortunately my team was pretty universally bad.
> 
> Heading into a Kassadin game, their first 2 picks Syndra and Kayle... going to be a tough one if skill is roughly equal on a team level.
> 
> We lost... this game is incredibly frustrating. top lane riven goes 0/5 to enemy kayle, says stuff like "stay bronze" and "u dont know how this game works uninstall pls" all game long. This game is more frusterating than OC'ing on a DFI mobo.
> 
> edit: time to play nothing but gangplank no matter what position. that's _the absolute best way_ to start winning again.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## prznar1

Was hunting the Mighty Jax skin for some time. Now i got it, and it's my 4th skin for him ^^. One day i will get all skins for Jax, even Pax Jax ;D. Lol would not be the same game without him


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Was hunting the Mighty Jax skin for some time. Now i got it, and it's my 4th skin for him ^^. One day i will get all skins for Jax, even Pax Jax ;D. Lol would not be the same game without him


I only own the Vandal Jax and Angler Jax skins myself but i think both are awesome. I pretty much play rankeds with Jax wherever i got the chance and thanks to him ive gone from Silver 4 to Platinum 1 last season.


----------



## prznar1

Got those skins too and 4th is the Temple Jax.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Was hunting the Mighty Jax skin for some time. Now i got it, and it's my 4th skin for him ^^. One day i will get all skins for Jax, even Pax Jax ;D. Lol would not be the same game without him


Yeah, I own all but the Pax Jax skins


----------



## andyroo89

I use to say "I own all of shacos skin except nutcracko" now I can say "I own all of shacos skins"


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I use to say "I own all of shacos skin except nutcracko" now I can say "I own all of shacos skins"


funny thing is, I don't main jax anymore :'(


----------



## coolmidgetqc

League of Throws.

I can't do it anymore.


----------



## prznar1

Somehow i find this amusing, true, and sad at the same time. I also found that league of legends community is 2nd most toxic community. The first is Dota2. Played many games online. MMO, FPS, MOBA and those two are the most toxic.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> League of Throws.
> 
> I can't do it anymore.


i feel you dude.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i feel you dude.


takes too much effort and input to win a game for too little reward for the outcome. too much negativity in the ranks and the players are simply too toxic. I'm greatly enjoying WildStar finally away from all the toxic harassing behavior and i feel so stupid ever leaving mmorpgs in the first place.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> takes too much effort and input to win a game for too little reward for the outcome. too much negativity in the ranks and the players are simply too toxic. I'm greatly enjoying WildStar finally away from all the toxic harassing behavior and i feel so stupid ever leaving mmorpgs in the first place.


i signed up for that beta forever ago, didnt get in i guess.


----------



## Narokuu

i am playing Rift again. enjoying casualy raiding with the wife, and playing AC: New Leaf in the mean time. i am done hardcore gaming. Prefer going out with the wife.


----------



## Nnimrod

#normalgames

premades get mad and troll. yay super toxic game


----------



## aman27deep

Any love for players playing on EuW?


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aman27deep*
> 
> Any love for players playing on EuW?


best american nicloe EU, she loves Europeans


----------



## aman27deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> best american nicloe EU, shoe loves Europeans


Come again, mate? Didn't get you.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aman27deep*
> 
> Come again, mate? Didn't get you.


meant to say "she" not shoe. google her, she used to stream on twitch. She was a Louisiana player who played on EU server.


----------



## Nnimrod

Playing normals because I'm not playing well enough for ranked. I can't deliver an A game performance when I play an average of less than 2 games/day :/

Going to play something fun next game. By fun I mean very... unconventional









message me if you wanna duo normals









EDIT: jk playing twitch. forgot I need to play all these Winter Games skins.

LOL the twitch game was beyond absurd. I went 3/0 very quickly, but in that time our mid yasuo had died 4 times and decided to come "gank" bot. I came and died several more times in our lane, and brought a fed katarina with him. lol. I had literally nothing I could do... was a constant fight in which I just get instakilled by their combination of veigar support and kat, both were fed. Then, my feeding team of morons surrenders at 20 to top it off lol.


----------



## chargerz919

Who says you can't carry as support?!









I'm actually 10-2, lolking hasn't updated yet


----------



## Alex132

I just got promoted from Gold V to Gold III!

Despite losing 1 of my promo games to the stupid EUW server lag (everyone had 700ms, and they didn't give us loss forgiven =_= )


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got a LoL itch that i couldnt help but scratch(was in the shower thinking about my Elise builds) so I played 3 matches with new runes and masteries... all based on Elise BORTK. Very fun build. 3 gold level matches, 3 BOTRK games 2 jungle 1 top, won all 3.

had my fun, scratched that itch good, /backtowildstar.

I wonder if shyvana hates me yet...


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I got a LoL itch that i couldnt help but scratch(was in the shower thinking about my Elise builds) so I played 3 matches with new runes and masteries... all based on Elise BORTK. Very fun build. 3 gold level matches, 3 BOTRK games 2 jungle 1 top, won all 3.
> 
> had my fun, scratched that itch good, /backtowildstar.
> 
> I wonder if shyvana hates me yet...


I see that it has already begun....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I see that it has already begun....


im sorry what?


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> im sorry what?


'Tis the itch my dear franbunny. One does not simply stop playing League of Legends forever. In time you'll be back


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> 'Tis the itch my dear franbunny. One does not simply stop playing League of Legends forever. In time you'll be back


maybe little stints, but never playing it again. I'm quite obsessing over WildStar atm. I'm having a blast


Spoiler: first two weeks thoughts



When I first heard of WildStar, typical veteran mmo player reaction "oh look ANOTHER mmorpg, oh joy" I had forgotten "Don't judge a book by its cover!"
A very kind person decided to share a bit of the joy and dropped me a beta key, and I happily took off my "Jungler Lanyard" and hopped ship off of Runeterra and got my ass to Nexus.refer: League of Legends
Well here I am 2 weeks later, and I am having the time of my life.
For the first time in nearly 3 years, I am legitimately excited, and enthusiastic about an MMORPG that's up and coming. The last time I was excited for a game, I was helping import it.
Story Time: In 2010 I had been looking for a korean style(edit: also free to play) alternative to WoW, and simply wasn't finding any. Until a game master(also a friend of mine) from game company that I was [forum]moderating(also helping game masters with tech support and other things) throws me a game idea my way. He tells "I'm leaving FlyFF, pick a new IGN, you're coming with me"
This new game was Prius online ref: http://i.imgur.com/QthikJH.png, and the reason I was so excited to be appart of this project was because it was a game the I was looking for for a long time. I played this game in the chinese client release, and now was helping import the english variant.
However Gpotato sucks, and the game ended up being a management and greed catastrophe, and a once amazing game came crashing down.
I spent nearly 3 years post trying to find games to fill that niche, WoW, TERA, Vindictus, Eden Eternal, just a few games i picked up along the way and liked quite a bit, but It just wasn't exactly what I was looking for(tera was pretty close...).
3 years waiting for a game, and finally a kind heart throws me a rope and I get to play WildStar.
/storytime
For the first time in nearly 3 years, I get to sit down and play a game that I'm getting lost in, that I'm losing track of time, and feeling finally disconnected from the bricks in the wall and off in a realm apart from the drudgery of everyday life.
It feels like prius all over again, and I'm having a blast.
After 2 weeks I have my personal gripes and little nitpicks, but they don't hold a candle to all the positives about this game so far.
While everyone, it seems, is/was expecting something so different my first real reaction was, "Yup it's an mmorpg alright." By no means did I ever expected something amazing or **** crazy awesome out of WildStar, nor was I looking for it. I was looking for that old time feel of the MMORPG when I felt it was at its best, and WildStar has captured that so well for me.
After a few days of playing, my internal response caught myself saying "Wow this really feels like the WoW and TERA developers came together to make an MMO." Which is fantastic because I absolutely loved both of those games, and WildStar seemed to capture the best of both worlds. (And I'm willing to bet 10$ at least someone who's working on WildStar's player housing played Tales Runner(also one of my older favorites). Because the player housing, is awesome, and it reminds me so much of Tale's runner's player housing. If no one at carbine has ever played TR, I'd literally be shocked)
WildStar feels so much like a game that I'd make, and that I think people would want to play.
I have my nitpicks and complaints, but I see so much potential in this game, and I hope for the sake of MMORPG players everywhere that Carbine keeps up this vision of what their game should be. Because Carbine, you're doing it right.
edit: I can't believe its already been two weeks, holy****. This is what a good game does. It gets you lost in the timeframe. I had no idea two weeks have already past, it feels like i got in the beta just a few days ago. This is what I've been wanting for so long.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> #normalgames
> 
> premades get mad and troll. yay super toxic game


So true, gotta love normals:



Just another normal troll game. Heimer went mid with Gragas because Ezreal didnt connect and he said he wont 1vs2 bot. When Ez did finally come back they still 2vs1 mid and left him to do his thing. And what do you know, the game went pretty good for us early and mid game, i was 6/0 and one point, but mid started to throw harder and harder. Veigar could pretty much one shot everyone on our team whenever he caught someone with his stun, which happened A LOT hehe. Luckily enough we got lots of early towers and some time 35 min in me and Ez got both mid and bot inhib before we died. We stalled for as long as we could and then engaged them near our 2nd mid tower and got ACEd at which we were already ~10 kills behind and they tried to push to win but none of them noticed that the WINIONS were already on the 2nd nexus tower and before they even got to destroy our inhib the game was over. They were so mad in the post game chat


----------



## Nnimrod

This was a seriously weird game. First, I get to lane and my ping spikes to ~400. And not a smooth uniform delay, random jerking around crap









So I go 0/2/0 in lane and way behind in cs







All other lanes roughly even, jungle feeding.

Then my ping floats back down to ~90 just in the nick of time and I get my first triple of the game from a counterroam as 4 enemies dive our bot lane between the two towers.

Then at level 11 I choose evolve back and carry hard.

Then after a few bronze-esque lategame flip flop fights, we win.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I look at the damage to champs and notice... support ziggs apparently carried?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







There was one late game baron fight where 3 enemies grouped in an area about the size of satchel charge and, knowing I had GA and would hopefully get a reset to jump out, I jumped in and the AOE from my hop+W+hydra active was devastating. Then I instantly died and all 5 enemies huddled over my GA stasis. Then Ziggs+varus ult(with runaans)+vladimir happens and the entire enemy team just vaporizes. I come out of GA stasis and hop twice to catch the last two running away for a double. pretty cool fight ^.^

edit: Oh, and I almost forgot to mention, earlier today I (Fizz) landed ult+E on 4 enemies. Our support ran out to ward dragon or something, found all 4 or 5 doing it and ran back through tri, I caught them all inside the tri for my combo. That AoE 50% slow


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> #normalgames
> 
> premades get mad and troll. yay super toxic game


Funny this will go along with what I wanted to post. WHAT is the deal with this xerath?! lol Does Xerath have some untapped AD I don't know about? haha

I loved Xerath. Was by far my favorite. AP sniper. Get fed = wreck entire teams with glass cannon. Last night (pre patch) last game was 33/10/9 or something (all my deaths came after I was 22/2/6 and the enemy team decided to ONLY focus on me). Was a stupid long game because my team sucked and I carried the entire team after those last 8 deaths of back and forth play we finally won... game was almost 55 minutes long -_-

Anyway, log in this morning and Xerath got a COMPLETE rework. Every skill is different, and he sucks now. His arcano pulse takes upwards of 3-4 seconds just to get to max 1400 range. His stun is line of sight now so first minion it hits its wasted. He still has NO mobility to top it off... and his ult requires him to be planted (like the old "W") to give him mad range, but no other skills have range anymore except for arcanopulse, and like i said it takes WAY too long to hit max range to be viable. Xerath is lame now.







I will still play him because I love his lore and looks and what not. He's still fun to play, just 1000 times harder now.

NOTHING was wrong with him before. He wasn't OP. When planted (for range) he was a sitting duck for any noob with half a brain to hit easily... Why did they mess wit him?!

I think the new kit would be fine if they just made the stun targetable again (instead of line of sight you get to choose and the stun would follow a path to the target).

Dunno though, anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Funny this will go along with what I wanted to post. WHAT is the deal with this xerath?! lol Does Xerath have some untapped AD I don't know about? haha
> 
> I loved Xerath. Was by far my favorite. AP sniper. Get fed = wreck entire teams with glass cannon. Last night (pre patch) last game was 33/10/9 or something (all my deaths came after I was 22/2/6 and the enemy team decided to ONLY focus on me). Was a stupid long game because my team sucked and I carried the entire team after those last 8 deaths of back and forth play we finally won... game was almost 55 minutes long -_-
> 
> Anyway, log in this morning and Xerath got a COMPLETE rework. Every skill is different, and he sucks now. His arcano pulse takes upwards of 3-4 seconds just to get to max 1400 range. His stun is line of sight now so first minion it hits its wasted. He still has NO mobility to top it off... and his ult requires him to be planted (like the old "W") to give him mad range, but no other skills have range anymore except for arcanopulse, and like i said it takes WAY too long to hit max range to be viable. Xerath is lame now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still play him because I love his lore and looks and what not. He's still fun to play, just 1000 times harder now.
> 
> NOTHING was wrong with him before. He wasn't OP. When planted (for range) he was a sitting duck for any noob with half a brain to hit easily... Why did they mess wit him?!
> 
> I think the new kit would be fine if they just made the stun targetable again (instead of line of sight you get to choose and the stun would follow a path to the target).
> 
> Dunno though, anyone else have thoughts on this?


I played him post rework once, I thought they needed to shorten the channel time on Q a little bit, like .1-.15 seconds faster. but his best case scenario burst is absolutely ridiculous. getting it all off on one guy without help is going to be hard.

But that leona/Xerath combo doe...

I think new xerath is going to have great synergy with another champion (usually a support) that can land a long range CC. Also try rushing Rylai's. gives him some HP to survive (which he needs) and a slow so that he can land his whole combo if he lands one spell at all. I rushed grail my first game with him, but I found I didn't end up needing the mana, his passive provides a workable amount of mana.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Funny this will go along with what I wanted to post. WHAT is the deal with this xerath?! lol Does Xerath have some untapped AD I don't know about? haha
> 
> I loved Xerath. Was by far my favorite. AP sniper. Get fed = wreck entire teams with glass cannon. Last night (pre patch) last game was 33/10/9 or something (all my deaths came after I was 22/2/6 and the enemy team decided to ONLY focus on me). Was a stupid long game because my team sucked and I carried the entire team after those last 8 deaths of back and forth play we finally won... game was almost 55 minutes long -_-
> 
> Anyway, log in this morning and Xerath got a COMPLETE rework. Every skill is different, and he sucks now. His arcano pulse takes upwards of 3-4 seconds just to get to max 1400 range. His stun is line of sight now so first minion it hits its wasted. He still has NO mobility to top it off... and his ult requires him to be planted (like the old "W") to give him mad range, but no other skills have range anymore except for arcanopulse, and like i said it takes WAY too long to hit max range to be viable. Xerath is lame now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will still play him because I love his lore and looks and what not. He's still fun to play, just 1000 times harder now.
> 
> NOTHING was wrong with him before. He wasn't OP. When planted (for range) he was a sitting duck for any noob with half a brain to hit easily... Why did they mess wit him?!
> 
> I think the new kit would be fine if they just made the stun targetable again (instead of line of sight you get to choose and the stun would follow a path to the target).
> 
> Dunno though, anyone else have thoughts on this?


He was too immobile, thats why he got reworked.
Dont ask for a legitimate reason.
there was nothing wrong with Sejuani and they reworked her too, they ruined sejuani, gave bullkitten reasons, and called it good. They ruined my 2nd favorite champion for no reason.


----------



## Chunin

Almost forgot how much fun Yi can be once you get rolling...



From 0/5 to 19/9 and like 3 triple kills on the way.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

This lux went 1-13, feeding mid kills all game (calling she was going alone mid to get killed) and I managed to get reported for harassment by the whole other team + her for saying she's a terrible player.

Whole chat kept going about honoring her and everything.

I lost faith in this game. the fact that trolls never get a slight tap on the wrist is beyond me, gaming is starting to become stupid because of trolls everywhere not getting punished.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> This lux went 1-13, feeding mid kills all game (calling she was going alone mid to get killed) and I managed to get reported for harassment by the whole other team + her for saying she's a terrible player.
> 
> Whole chat kept going about honoring her and everything.
> 
> I lost faith in this game. the fact that trolls never get a slight tap on the wrist is beyond me, gaming is starting to become stupid because of trolls everywhere not getting punished.


I feel ya man. I had a guy a couple games ago friend me just to chew me out about how i played poorly that game. I was learning ADC and was my first time on Jinx, my support was lagging and was overall not the best support. I ended up feeding, but did take a couple towers. What he said was really really mean. like next level mean. People just don't understand that there is a real person on the other side of the computer that they are yelling at, im 100% sure that neckbeard would never do that to someone in real life and say the mean things that he said to me. I have stopped caring about what people say on league. Even though that guys said some really nasty stuff i just brushed it off. Its a lot easier said than done, but try to take solace in the fact that you will never ever see that person again and deep down, how he feels about your performance in this video game means nothing. If it still get to you sometimes just like me, the moment you even think they might be toxic, hit the mute button. The first time they type "Why" or "Real" is an inta-mute for me. If you never hear what they have to say they are wasting their time.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> This lux went 1-13, feeding mid kills all game (calling she was going alone mid to get killed) and I managed to get reported for harassment by the whole other team + her for saying she's a terrible player.
> 
> Whole chat kept going about honoring her and everything.
> 
> I lost faith in this game. the fact that trolls never get a slight tap on the wrist is beyond me, gaming is starting to become stupid because of trolls everywhere not getting punished.


Why do you think I left?
I couldnt stand it anymore.

I'm feeling soooo much better now that I'm WildStar and this nightmare of a community is now off my back.
Im starting to feel now, looking back on the past history and how i wasted my WoW subscription and all the fun things i could have been doing in other games, like playing LoL was the biggest mistake of my life so far.

i still watch it with my girlfriend because she loves watching Pro tournaments, and i think its fun as a spectator sport now. I think that playing the game now, is a mistake.

My last 3 games as elise, i get harassed because i built blade of the ruined king, in a gold ELO match for that matter. Doesnt matter, harassment. we were winning, still harassed. I carried one game alone, still harassed for A FREAKING ITEM in my inventory.

Last game, I was done. I've had enough to remind me now why i no longer want to play this game.


----------



## DrTerminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Last game, I was done. I've had enough to remind me now why i no longer want to play this game.


Psh never play with randoms and the game isn't so bad.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrTerminator*
> 
> Psh never play with randoms and the game isn't so bad.


SoloQue.

But enough is enough.

Instead of sitting in a small 5v5 map allday, Im free out in a huge expanded world with a beautiful character that I created. LoL was an experience, and I was finally understanding the game in such a way to advance my skill, but WildStar came along and I took the first flight off runeterra and I'm happilly running around Nexus parading around with a new song



Bye bye Dragonborn and spiderqueen, The bunnygirl in me is set free.


----------



## DrTerminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> SoloQue.


Hear you there, I refuse to play the game in soloque. Great song though lol I can't wait for the wildstar release. I can't wait to build an amazing village. Perhaps I will run into you in the vast world while mastering my triple jumps!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrTerminator*
> 
> Hear you there, I refuse to play the game in soloque. Great song though lol I can't wait for the wildstar release. I can't wait to build an amazing village. Perhaps I will run into you in the vast world while mastering my triple jumps!


Double Jump is maximum.

TOUCH FLUFFY TAIL!!!

So happy to be free of LoL, finally. If i run a guild im totally going to make it Aurin only and name it touch fluffy tail :3
Imma still watch LCS and what not, but byebye playing it.


----------



## DrTerminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Double Jump is maximum.
> 
> TOUCH FLUFFY TAIL!!!
> 
> So happy to be free of LoL, finally. If i run a guild im totally going to make it Aurin only and name it touch fluffy tail :3
> Imma still watch LCS and what not, but byebye playing it.


Psh.. I'd triple jump! lol Sounds like a great guild name, wish I had the pc I had now during beta sign up.. Perhaps they'd let me in







I don't even focus on the LCS anymore - I only watch the championship.. The fact that Team Curse was losing until Saintvicious came back and played support just irritated me to say the least. SK Telecom T1 K will win as long as they have Faker.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrTerminator*
> 
> Psh.. I'd triple jump! lol Sounds like a great guild name, wish I had the pc I had now during beta sign up.. Perhaps they'd let me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even focus on the LCS anymore - I only watch the championship.. The fact that Team Curse was losing until Saintvicious came back and played support just irritated me to say the least. SK Telecom T1 K will win as long as they have Faker.


Piglet is my favorite because he thinks girl champions are better for him. hes been dubbed the "Ace of Queens" because he has an insane success record with female champions and a bad record with males. So he plays the girls because they're better for him.

i love this
he's adorable. and i wanna huggles him


----------



## DrTerminator

Reallly?? that's hilarious! Can't wait for him to bring out Jinx then! lol I'd rather cuddle faker & try and steal some of his skill.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> The Ace of Queens
> 
> Alright, are you ready for the craziest fact you'll possibly ever hear about a player in League of Legends?
> 
> On male champions, Piglet is a below average 4-7 record. He's tried some Twitch, Varus, Ezreal and even some Lee Sin in his time, but he just doesn't get along well with male champions.
> 
> On female champions, Piglet is 26-2. Yeah, you heard that right -- Piglet, all-time in professional games, has won twenty six out of his twenty eight games on female champions. With a 13-1 record on Caitlyn, 10-1 on Vayne, and a perfect 3-0 on Miss Fortune, Piglet is truly the Ace of Queens. Some men are only made for one woman, but Piglet is the true romancer of Korean League of Legends, holding the most insane stat in history. Whatever the reason, he just performs out of this world on female champions, but can't do anything when he is paired with a male champion in lane.
> 
> Unnoticed for the majority of last season, Piglet had his first major breakout performance in last season's quarterfinals, having a marquee series against Shield's Locodoco. The consistency didn't last, falling to the stronger Imp and Mata combination in the semifinals, but the player that kkoma had chosen from the Korean ladder had shown promise to maybe being a pretty good ADC if everything came together.
> 
> If you've watched any of the SKT games this season, Piglet has met and gone past any expectations people could have had for him. He went from a promising, inconsistent rookie last season, similar to his former sister team's Raven, and progressed into one of the best AD Carries in the world. While Raven did the opposite, going under during his sophomore season and getting cut at the end of the season by the Jin Air Falcons, Piglet has only gotten better every game he's entered, having a huge lead in overall ADC KDA and one of the top players in the overall season MVP points standings.
> 
> One of the biggest benefits on being with a team that has players with signature champions and another superstar on it, is that Piglet can usually get one of his two ladies in lane. 13-1 all-time on Caitlyn and 10-1 on Vayne, Piglet has played almost nothing but these two champions this season, but can you blame him? The only time he actually picked a male, Twitch, in the semifinals against Ozone, was the only game SK Telecom T1 has lost this entire season. Point being, if Piglet picks a woman, SK Telecom T1 is going to win. If he picks a male, they're going to lose.
> 
> Nevertheless, no matter his charm to the female champions of League, Piglet is a certified superstar now. Just as last season was Imp's coming out party as one of the best AD Carries in the world, this season has all been about Piglet picking up the slack that was desperately needed last season and asserting himself as an equal to Faker. Right when teams thought they finally figured out the answers to beat SKT, the Ace of Queens stepped in and changed the questions.


http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=427484


----------



## Balsagna

I don't know, after about 6,000 games of league under my belt, I don't see that much toxic out of everyone, and I solo que all the way or will play with one friend. I think if you go in with a happy personalitiy in all chat, and start having fun, even if people troll, it ends up being a good game.

Some issues is that players want to solo que in normals and be super try hard and hate being defeated or troll this or troll that. It's a game, normals ARE for fun and if you're wanting to go into the super try hard and hate losing, just play ranked. If you're not used to a champion and want to play normals, play blind draft pick and tell them you want to practice in ranked.

That's all I have ever had to do and I rarely see trolls or toxic players - If there are, a simple click of mute solves that problem instantly.


----------



## Chunin

Played Yi some more...



The game i lost was 4vs5 becasue our top laner rage quit after going 0/3 few minutes into the game.

Then there was this game:



Tried so hard even RIOT refused to give me a loss for that game.


----------



## DrTerminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Played Yi some more...
> 
> 
> 
> The game i lost was 4vs5 becasue our top laner rage quit after going 0/3 few minutes into the game.
> 
> Then there was this game:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried so hard even RIOT refused to give me a loss for that game.


This..is..awesome.. What's your rank?


----------



## Chunin

Platinum 2 atm and was Platinum 1 last season. Started playing ranked late in the season and only managed to lose 2 promo series to Diamond 5 before the deadline hit









Those normal games in the screenshots were mostly versus Platinum and Diamond players as well, with mix of Golds and Silvers dropped in rarely on both teams.


----------



## Balsagna

I really hate being military and how you have elo decay. I was D1 last season and dropped to D5 and worked back up to D4 after being on a TDY. It's going to happen again, I mean, I got my Diamond badge, but... so not fair.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Platinum 2 atm and was Platinum 1 last season. Started playing ranked late in the season and only managed to lose 2 promo series to Diamond 5 before the deadline hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those normal games in the screenshots were mostly versus Platinum and Diamond players as well, with mix of Golds and Silvers dropped in rarely on both teams.


blah......im stuck in bronze and having a hell of a time climbing. i see myself improving in my own mechanics and things, but i just cant seem to carry consistantly enough to get out of it. i typically get to promos, lose 2 in a row, then drop another 5-10, then repeat the whole process over. not sure if im just playing at my level, or if i just have terrible luck. i seem to be the guy who is taking charge, giving direction, keeping the team focused on objectives, and doing everything in my power to help my team win, but it just isnt enough a lot of the time. i placed silver last season, and got up to silver IV promos, but then i went out of the country for a little over a month and came back to decay down to bronze I. been stuck ever since.

league is mega frustrating lol.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> blah......im stuck in bronze and having a hell of a time climbing. i see myself improving in my own mechanics and things, but i just cant seem to carry consistantly enough to get out of it. i typically get to promos, lose 2 in a row, then drop another 5-10, then repeat the whole process over. not sure if im just playing at my level, or if i just have terrible luck. i seem to be the guy who is taking charge, giving direction, keeping the team focused on objectives, and doing everything in my power to help my team win, but it just isnt enough a lot of the time. i placed silver last season, and got up to silver IV promos, but then i went out of the country for a little over a month and came back to decay down to bronze I. been stuck ever since.
> 
> league is mega frustrating lol.


dont measure yourself against what division you are in, but against how much better you get each game. As long as you improve a little bit every game, it doesn't matter what color border you have. Just keep playing and you will climb with time.


----------



## prznar1

Found a new way to silence the flame. When someone starts calling me ******, im saying "the one who does not call others *******" and it works. Flame ends, and we are starting to win.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> dont measure yourself against what division you are in, but against how much better you get each game. As long as you improve a little bit every game, it doesn't matter what color border you have. Just keep playing and you will climb with time.


yeah thats what everyone says, and i do focus more on what im doing and how i can help than what my team are doing, its just really frustrating because i feel like the skill difference in bronze is so huge. you can have guys that really only need to improve some small aspects of their game and they could be silver or even gold, but you also have people who literally just to 30 and have no idea what CS is, let alone the concept of objectives and buffs.

i guess it could easily be that im just terrible and playing at the correct elo, but i really dont feel that its the case. i know what i suck at, and i figure out how to improve there by reading and watching streams and all that, i just wish more people in bronze were that way.

im also told to focus on one role, and try to get that role every game. i main jungle and have never gone below 60% win with zac, but i cant always get jungle. lots of times i have to give it up just so someone in champ select doesnt cry or troll the whole game. do you guys play mainly one roll? i can and do play every role, but im much better from the jungle than i am anywhere else. i do well with ziggs mid, but my cs sucks balls lol.


----------



## Chunin

I dont want to seem harsh but if you are as good as you say you are just play a lot of games and youll eventually climb higher. Last season i started my ranked games really bad and after playing placement games i was in Silver 2 which made me really mad and i stopped playing ranked altogether. Few weeks later my elo decayed to Silver 4 and that was when i heard of the Season 3 rewards which reignited the desire to play ranked again. First i just wanted to get to Gold to get the rewards but eventully as it turned out i just swept through Silver and Gold in less than 2 weeks. Platinum 5 - 2 was a breeze too, the real problem was Platinum 1, maybe i hit my skill cap, maybe bad luck but no matter what i did i could never get to Diamond 5. Losing 2 series and staying at around 90 - 99 LP for what felt like forever i just gave up, wasnt worth losing my mind over a silly Diamond border. Also what you said is true, i just pretty much focused on playing one champion and one position and it worked out just fine. Of course i had a backup champion for each position but i always told my team that i prefer the role im best at and wont be performing as well elsewhere.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah thats what everyone says, and i do focus more on what im doing and how i can help than what my team are doing, its just really frustrating because i feel like the skill difference in bronze is so huge. you can have guys that really only need to improve some small aspects of their game and they could be silver or even gold, but you also have people who literally just to 30 and have no idea what CS is, let alone the concept of objectives and buffs.
> 
> i guess it could easily be that im just terrible and playing at the correct elo, but i really dont feel that its the case. i know what i suck at, and i figure out how to improve there by reading and watching streams and all that, i just wish more people in bronze were that way.
> 
> im also told to focus on one role, and try to get that role every game. i main jungle and have never gone below 60% win with zac, but i cant always get jungle. lots of times i have to give it up just so someone in champ select doesnt cry or troll the whole game. do you guys play mainly one roll? i can and do play every role, but im much better from the jungle than i am anywhere else. i do well with ziggs mid, but my cs sucks balls lol.


Im of the opinion that you should not focus on one role for solo quene. I have 2 champs that i am very comfortable with in each role and have played 20+ games with. I personally fill every game and since i know i can hold my own in any lane it allows the other people that maybe are a plat level mid but a silver level support to play mid. Filling will enable your teammate to play better and be less toxic in game. Granted you do end up supporting pretty often, but since the new season i dont mind supporting much at all anymore.

Thats my 2 cents, have 2 champs ur comfortable with in each role then fill every game, its a good method to gain elo by enabling your teammates.


----------



## w1zardofozz

So I got Maoki out of a mystery gift during Christmas, finally got the itch to play him and one thing I think I can say is I think he is really under rated. He's awesome as a tank, his ganks are very good, and his saplings while they might not last as long as actual wards they give you some very nice vision around maps plus very decent wave clear if you need to hold a lane. I really like playing him.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I dont want to seem harsh but if you are as good as you say you are just play a lot of games and youll eventually climb higher. Last season i started my ranked games really bad and after playing placement games i was in Silver 2 which made me really mad and i stopped playing ranked altogether. Few weeks later my elo decayed to Silver 4 and that was when i heard of the Season 3 rewards which reignited the desire to play ranked again. First i just wanted to get to Gold to get the rewards but eventully as it turned out i just swept through Silver and Gold in less than 2 weeks. Platinum 5 - 2 was a breeze too, the real problem was Platinum 1, maybe i hit my skill cap, maybe bad luck but no matter what i did i could never get to Diamond 5. Losing 2 series and staying at around 90 - 99 LP for what felt like forever i just gave up, wasnt worth losing my mind over a silly Diamond border. Also what you said is true, i just pretty much focused on playing one champion and one position and it worked out just fine. Of course i had a backup champion for each position but i always told my team that i prefer the role im best at and wont be performing as well elsewhere.


not taken as harsh, but i dont consider myself to be good by any means, i guess my biggest issue is consistancy.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im also told to focus on one role, and try to get that role every game.


This was bad advice. I'm only Bronze II right now, but I have climbed a little so far in a small amount of games. I made sure that I could play at least two champs in 3 positions in case of being a low pick in the order or having my champs banned. I prefer Mid > Support > ADC. I can play 3-4 mid in any given game, 3 in support and 2-3 in ADC. I want to add another ADC that I am comfortable with incase I need to counter.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> This was bad advice. I'm only Bronze II right now, but I have climbed a little so far in a small amount of games. I made sure that I could play at least two champs in 3 positions in case of being a low pick in the order or having my champs banned. I prefer Mid > Support > ADC. I can play 3-4 mid in any given game, 3 in support and 2-3 in ADC. I want to add another ADC that I am comfortable with incase I need to counter.


yeah, i never understood how youre supposed to get the champ you want every game. i have played every spot, and really dont mind playing any of them, but i have the most influence from jungle in most cases. ill keep on going, but its a frustrating experience for sure


----------



## DrTerminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> This was bad advice. I'm only Bronze II right now, but I have climbed a little so far in a small amount of games. I made sure that I could play at least two champs in 3 positions in case of being a low pick in the order or having my champs banned. I prefer Mid > Support > ADC. I can play 3-4 mid in any given game, 3 in support and 2-3 in ADC. I want to add another ADC that I am comfortable with incase I need to counter.


I wouldn't necessary worry about playing counters, they don't typically matter until higher elo matches ~ gold+. Play who you enjoy just know that if the opponent picks a counter to a champion, know how to outsmart them, bait their moves, etc. Typically I'll play passive & only poke when their abilities are on cd and go ham if the jungler is there. :3

If anyone's interested in playing let me know, Season 3 gold (jungle/adc/support) Learning middle this season.. IGN: Dr Terminator


----------



## Balsagna

In lower elo, it's much easier to carry to a higher one if you pick up jungling and help your team mates win every lane while still picking up a few of yours (Lee sin does very good at this, so does Hec and Vi)

In lower elo's - ADC's tend to carry the lane as much as a support does, but the higher you go up, the more of an impact a great support does on the lane vs's an ADC. An example is a Vayne who has a relatively weak laning phase with the whole purpose of simply staying safe, farming and then only trading when you have a harder engagement support such as Taric, Leona or one with a ton of CC like Thresh followed up with a jungle gank.

Or you can go with lane dominance from the get go with a Cait or a Draven or just play super safe with Lucian, Corki, Ezreal. The easiest way to get higher is the objectives and getting your team to those objectives. I complained a long time ago about Elo hell and how I felt it existed, and it does, the lower you are, the harder it is to climb out, but once you reach a certain threshold, it gets easier. Silver was the hardest for me to carry out of, I had more trouble getting out of silver than Gold, Plat or getting to Diamond even.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Played a few normal games since i quit. Been playing BORTK Elise, mADC Shyvana, ADC Ahri, 6 win streak. Lolwut?

My ELO has started to decay, but WildStar is too much fun. I can't wait till release day of WildStar.
I miss shyvana a lot though, i wish there was a game where Shy was in it, that isn't LoL >_>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> In lower elo, it's much easier to carry to a higher one if you pick up jungling and help your team mates win every lane while still picking up a few of yours (Lee sin does very good at this, so does Hec and Vi)
> 
> In lower elo's - ADC's tend to carry the lane as much as a support does, but the higher you go up, the more of an impact a great support does on the lane vs's an ADC. An example is a Vayne who has a relatively weak laning phase with the whole purpose of simply staying safe, farming and then only trading when you have a harder engagement support such as Taric, Leona or one with a ton of CC like Thresh followed up with a jungle gank.
> 
> Or you can go with lane dominance from the get go with a Cait or a Draven or just play super safe with Lucian, Corki, Ezreal. The easiest way to get higher is the objectives and getting your team to those objectives. I complained a long time ago about Elo hell and how I felt it existed, and it does, the lower you are, the harder it is to climb out, but once you reach a certain threshold, it gets easier. Silver was the hardest for me to carry out of, I had more trouble getting out of silver than Gold, Plat or getting to Diamond even.


I hate to be a bit of a bother when it comes to bot lane, but since its Low ELO, ADC Ahri is pretty devastating bot lane. Play her with Nami, Karma, Sona, thresh, and a support player whos good at support, and Ahri destroy's most bot lane ADCs and scales right with most of them, and she's super safe too.
2 second Stun/Pull by level 9, and instagib enemy adc's, and she split pushes super strong with her ulti as an escape, plus her Q wave clear, and trinity force procs.
She beats ezreal, jinx, ashe, Corki, MF, and if you're good you can beat Vayne and Graves. The only thing that really hurts Ahri in lane is Extended pokes, like cait, varus and sivir, but if you have some mana regen in your runes and masteries you can use your passive to stay in lane.

I have around 120 ADC Ahri game's and she's really good at closing out games and she scales pretty well.

She runs on trinity and crit rate and makes great use of BOTRK.

Start standard ADC, Get Cepter, then a BF sword. if you're ahead, get cutlass early, if you're a bit behind, get infinity edge then sheen, cutlass trinity force. You can go Blood thirster instead of BORTK.
full build: Zekers greaves, Infinity Edge, Trinity Force, BORTK/Blood Thirster, Phantom Dancer, Last Whisper.

Her charm can really be a game changer, especially if you can kill the enemy ADC and APCs 1v1.


----------



## DrTerminator

That is beautiful hahaha! I love it! I'll have to try adc Ahri lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrTerminator*
> 
> That is beautiful hahaha! I love it! I'll have to try adc Ahri lol


use her spells for trinity force. W before you hit a turret, you can prime that, E Q trinity force=crit+200damage, ect. Use her ulti to chase and trinity proc. ulti AA ulti AA ulti AA. if you get BORTK go ulti AA BORKT active, charm. and theres really no squishy whos going to get away from you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxasdYVi9Y4

here's a match btw.


----------



## Luczrio

My brother got me into it, I mostly play Veigar. Veigar FTW.


----------



## jspanking

yo i play a lot of champs im a random kind of guy


----------



## mush332

Lately ive just been filling n have won about 25% more games. Obv u may end up playing support or getting a team that sucks but a happy team to start gives u the best chance to win


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Lately ive just been filling n have won about 25% more games. Obv u may end up playing support or getting a team that sucks but a happy team to start gives u the best chance to win


You're giving your team the benifit of the doubt and letting them not stress about something they cant play

















Lots of people think supports cant carry so being a fill player and learning how to support is a good way to get a well rounded team on the field.
Supports can and do carry games. I played support about half the time i was duoing at Plat/Diamond ELO. And I still managed to make plays and read the enemy team well enough to carry it out.

A perfect nami bubble+AD carry buff+tidal wave, decided this match. My actions won us the game. Supports have to be crazy good at higher ELO, its low ELO where supports are just "meh"


It's a shame i dont play this game anymore. I could have gone plat...
meh.


----------



## mush332

i played support thresh the other day for the first time in ranked n man was it fun. idk if the other team just sucked or i was just really good at hooking but man i was making plays. that lantern tho. bring the jungler in from nowhere bot lane double kill


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> i played support thresh the other day for the first time in ranked n man was it fun. idk if the other team just sucked or i was just really good at hooking but man i was making plays. that lantern tho. bring the jungler in from nowhere bot lane double kill


Thresh is a pretty strong carry support. Similar to nami, he can make serious plays.

Nami is my favorite support by far, her kit is just amazing.
heals, AoE stun AoE slow knock up, AD buff, just an awesome kit.


----------



## mush332

yeah ive been meanig to pick up nami n learnig her cuz she is strong but i want vol khaz n can only afford 1 of them right now lol. i main mid n jungle so hes kinda a big deal to me right now


----------



## Alex132

Nami isn't good against a good thresh + all in adc comp.


----------



## Balsagna

I think she is. I would much rather have a good Nami than a good Thresh on my team when it comes to team fights. The whole point about bot lane and how supports at high elo are basically only there to keep you alive, nami and thresh does this. Nami better at the peel, Thresh better at disengage or bringing in a gank to try to win the lane. Late game, there is nothing that thresh really matches in a team fight that a nami can't do better.

That being said, mid game and roams is where Thresh shines with those hooks. He's a bigger play maker with them, if he lands it, it's devastating, but the higher up you go, the harder it actually is to land it at max range epecially when they have a little bit of a team comp to revolve around that disengage lol.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I think she is. I would much rather have a good Nami than a good Thresh on my team when it comes to team fights. The whole point about bot lane and how supports at high elo are basically only there to keep you alive, nami and thresh does this. Nami better at the peel, Thresh better at disengage or bringing in a gank to try to win the lane. Late game, there is nothing that thresh really matches in a team fight that a nami can't do better.
> 
> That being said, mid game and roams is where Thresh shines with those hooks. He's a bigger play maker with them, if he lands it, it's devastating, but the higher up you go, the harder it actually is to land it at max range epecially when they have a little bit of a team comp to revolve around that disengage lol.


I dunno ive seen some thresh player literally serve up the game on a silver platter to noobs. His hook is so strong not only bc it is a slight displacement, but its basically a 2 sec stun followed by another root and flay CC. If you can catch people out late game it would make more of a difference than a bubble or 2 late game imo. And his lantern is broken by design. It is a get out of jail free card to anyone that over extends.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I dunno ive seen some thresh player literally serve up the game on a silver platter to noobs. His hook is so strong not only bc it is a slight displacement, but its basically a 2 sec stun followed by another root and flay CC. If you can catch people out late game it would make more of a difference than a bubble or 2 late game imo. And his lantern is broken by design. It is a get out of jail free card to anyone that over extends.


The hook is a single target and late game teams that are worried about it, will often make sure their tank/brusier are the ones getting caught. If you miss a hook late game, it's a counter play opportunity for the other team. Nami on the other hand can initiate with her ulti forcing a majority of their team to burn flash to not get hit or just take it and fight. Her bubble is also multi target + the fact that she has a lot of cluth heals and steroids to go off of, just has a stronger kit.

Thresh HAS to make plays to do the same level of wrecking as a Nami does. They have unique playstyles, Thresh can make plays and carry teams, so can Nami - But in Diamond and Plat, if you have someone who is a great Thresh and great Nami, they'll pick a Nami for that team fighting ability unless the team comp revolves around objective pushes or sieges where their team fighting isn't t hat strong. In this case, Thresh is a better pick.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> The hook is a single target and late game teams that are worried about it, will often make sure their tank/brusier are the ones getting caught. If you miss a hook late game, it's a counter play opportunity for the other team. Nami on the other hand can initiate with her ulti forcing a majority of their team to burn flash to not get hit or just take it and fight. Her bubble is also multi target + the fact that she has a lot of cluth heals and steroids to go off of, just has a stronger kit.
> 
> Thresh HAS to make plays to do the same level of wrecking as a Nami does. They have unique playstyles, Thresh can make plays and carry teams, so can Nami - But in Diamond and Plat, if you have someone who is a great Thresh and great Nami, they'll pick a Nami for that team fighting ability unless the team comp revolves around objective pushes or sieges where their team fighting isn't t hat strong. In this case, Thresh is a better pick.


i play in bronze where thresh is almost always banned. its lamesauce.

just got back to 98LP, then lost 2 in a row. tried to not play adc, but was forced into my worst role 2 times in a row and it shows lol. gotta love league. started season 4 11-5, now im 22-19...... frustrating game is frustrating.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> The hook is a single target and late game teams that are worried about it, will often make sure their tank/brusier are the ones getting caught. If you miss a hook late game, it's a counter play opportunity for the other team. Nami on the other hand can initiate with her ulti forcing a majority of their team to burn flash to not get hit or just take it and fight. Her bubble is also multi target + the fact that she has a lot of cluth heals and steroids to go off of, just has a stronger kit.
> 
> Thresh HAS to make plays to do the same level of wrecking as a Nami does. They have unique playstyles, Thresh can make plays and carry teams, so can Nami - But in Diamond and Plat, if you have someone who is a great Thresh and great Nami, they'll pick a Nami for that team fighting ability unless the team comp revolves around objective pushes or sieges where their team fighting isn't t hat strong. In this case, Thresh is a better pick.


That makes sense. I think in lower elos thresh is a lot more effective because in a lot of cases his kit is very easily understood. If he lands a hook everyone knows it time to fight and should go in. A nami bubble can be a good time but its not as easy for a bronze silver player to distinguish a peel bubble from a initiate bubble. Also the other team wont necessarily have a tank out from to block hooks, and high priority targets like adc and ap mids are easier to land hooks on. But overall the biggest benefit is that thresh lantern saving the fool that has been farming mid out to the river even tho there are 2 inhibs down in your base lol.


----------



## prznar1

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/eune/24132717#ranked-stats so far so good. there is one more played. 4th game in Jax, and another win. In s3 i found that you need more luck to get out from silver, then skills. hope that in this season i will land directly to gold.


----------



## Balsagna

Yeah, Silver was a *****. Gold was a joke, it took me like 3 days to climb out of Gold, took me months out of Silver. Getting to Silver 1 was easy, but every time you went to your promo's, Riot didn't put me with better players on the enemy team, they put me with disconnecting, noobies or ragers. Like "oh, want to go up a division or tier? Here get the lolbies and carry them!"


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Yeah, Silver was a *****. Gold was a joke, it took me like 3 days to climb out of Gold, took me months out of Silver. Getting to Silver 1 was easy, but every time you went to your promo's, Riot didn't put me with better players on the enemy team, they put me with disconnecting, noobies or ragers. Like "oh, want to go up a division or tier? Here get the lolbies and carry them!"


this happens to me every promo. literally. ive won 1 promo series in all of season 3, and none in season 4.

i get to promo, drop 2 in a row, then drop 10 more after that. i cant quite figure out what im doing so wrong that prevents me from moving up. i know i suck at CS, but im a pretty good jungler and just cant get consistent.


----------



## mush332

Yeah I feel like in my promos lately ive been getting afkers n feeders litteratly. Im not talking ppl who r just bad im talking ppl who walk into lane n just run straight into the turret. Its sad that I work so hard to carry the previous games to get to a promo and then have that happen. Im in my promo now for silver 3 for the 2nd time n I gotta say luck hasnt been on my side. I went from bronze 1 to silver 1 last season in like 20 games but gave up when the season was ensing because noobs were spaming games to try n get the elise skin n they always seemes to end up on my team. But it made me a better player by far. The struggle is real but by being matched up with crappy ppl it makes u better. U see thier mistakes so u wont make them. U try to carry harder each game n eventually u will b able to carry those noobs in ur promos


----------



## prznar1

I know one thing. When you get to promo, or near to it people are freaking out. They want to carry so bad and they end up crapping whole game, like they forgot that its team game and want to do everyting solo... Then rage starts, everyone gets sick of rage, or fall in to it and its totally gg. When people are in promo, they dont even understand that this is game like every other game. A game that you should do everything and more to win. They start to play like TOTAL BRAIN DEAD ZOMBIES and chase the kills, dive with 300 hp for shen or similar stupidity. I had like 6 or 7 promotions to gold in season 3. What happened? I gave up. Got a friend in diamond 1 on EUNE and he said that him getting out of silver was luck. Getting out of gold was luck again, and even in plat you can see stupid players quite often. Diamond 4 is still crap but the pattern starts to finally drop. Diamond 3 and above is ok. And i belive him. Many times me and my bit of trololo friends have beaten full premade plat/gold teams that was playing quite seriously.


----------



## Avonosac

My issue with league is when you do well, their MMR system inevitably pairs you with the worst players to carry. I win my series to start this season, win my s5 promos and it gets me s3, at this point riot commences trolling the snot out of me. I have been the highest MMR in every game, constantly paired with bronze 2/3 players who think they are superpro and rush headlong into everything, and feed like hell. Of the last 10 games, I've had 4 with people who left, one even had two players leave. Statistically speaking, I should have just as many wins from players leaving the game as I have losses, but of my now 10+ losses do to AFKs I have yet to have a win because someone left. I don't understand why the MMR system doesn't pair you with other players who are playing well, or even at the same level as you, but instead seems hellbent to prevent you from climbing at all. I understand the need to separate players, but how on earth do you carry an ADC who dies 5 times by 8 minutes, while your top lane thinks they are adonis born again.

/rant

tl;dr; Bronze players feed too much, I play with s1/gold players and win constantly helping lanes to snowball, but being paired with bronze players is quite literally destroying my MMR / rank.


----------



## Balsagna

I still believe there is a mathmatical formula they use to keep you close to a 1:1 ratio. This ratio works hand in hand with normals. That's what helped me climb easiliy enough. When I get put on a losing streak in either ranked or normal. I avoid rank, because it tends to carry over for me. When I'm on a nice win streak, play the hell out of ranked till it's over. This ratio is +/- 20ish wins for league that I can tell.

So if you're behind 20 games and then you notice you just won like 10 games in a row, it's about to stop I bet. Overall it averages out, but I do know Silver was by far the hardest I have ever faced on. People who are really bad are put in Silver, and then those who have played this game a long time, get thrown in Silver as well and are actually really good. There is an Elo hell, I swear it, and then you get Diamond players like me who are like "No there isn't" or you get streamers who go "I'll carry out of bronze you watch"... sure, that's nice - Though they like to DUO with a another DIAMOND player to raise it, half of them can't even do it by themselves.

To make matters worse, if you are a Diamond player, you represent the 0.03% of the League population, I would HOPE you could carry out of the lowest division yourself, what about those Gold level players who are trying to get out of Silver? Or the silver 1-2 players trying to get out of Bronze? This gap is much much harder to accomplish, when they have tons to learn as well.

League ranking is pathetic, SC2's match making is far better, even on the 4v4 maps.


----------



## mush332

I had the same thing happen to me. Played my 10 promos got placed in silver 5. (4w 6L) butbthen I won all my gsmes in s5 n got shot up to s3. N like u said the trolling commenced. Ive been up to my promo n down to 0 lp 2 times already and have bounced around in between. Ive had a few close games with no bad players but the facts r that theres a 80% chance of getting trolled.


----------



## mush332

Just won first gamw in promo. Going for the 2nd n get the most toxic team ever ppl lost lanes they shoukdnt. Mid had last pick n countered themselves. Top fed jungle never ganked (fiddlestixk)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I deside3d to play a normal match for the sake of goofing off.

I go 4-0 in lane as ADC ahri, and i tell kayle to stop pushing the lane over and over "stop pushing let me dominate the lane"
they keep pushing so this time "STOP PUSHING THE LANE PLEASE, I SAID STOP 10 TIM,ES NOW
what does my support say"
"BLEE{P you we had a chance to take the tower, stop being terrible"

oh ok

i see

So, I threw the match on purpose, a pretty much won game, but I threw the match because 100% people who treat their team mates like that deserve to lose. I dont even care.
Oh ok fine Im terrible? i was only carrying the match, thats fine lets see how well you do without me

*throws the match* don't even care.


----------



## mush332

Throwing the game on purpose makes u just as bad. Win the game n move on dude. Youll never play with them again so what does ot matter dude. Ur only hurting yourself


----------



## prznar1

Yesterday Me and my friends were thinking why i cannot get any invitations from a guy (their real life friend that made lobby) i never played before (i did but ;D ) . I have send invitation to my friends list, and found that he is on my ignore list







. Well he was there for a good reason.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Throwing the game on purpose makes u just as bad. Win the game n move on dude. Youll never play with them again so what does ot matter dude. Ur only hurting yourself


I disagree. Some people need a slap in the face.


----------



## Balsagna

If it was normals, I wouldnt' care - I've done that before... some *******s don't deserve a win. I've done that before when I've played with a not so good buddy and they rage at him and are like "Yo, you carry us" and then I'm like GG guys, AFK lol." not really afk, but I jerk around and let the team comeback, sometimes it fails... and we still win because they were so far behind


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Yesterday Me and my friends were thinking why i cannot get any invitations from a guy (their real life friend that made lobby) i never played before (i did but ;D ) . I have send invitation to my friends list, and found that he is on my ignore list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well he was there for a good reason.


Once bit... Twice shy.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Once bit... Twice shy.


Yup, my ignore list is epic long. Dunno if mm is not putting me with/against guys from my ignore list or not, but it's always a reminder for me that if i will see already ignored guys it means that he is a total nobrainer or toxic ********* etc.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> If it was normals, I wouldnt' care - I've done that before... some *******s don't deserve a win. I've done that before when I've played with a not so good buddy and they rage at him and are like "Yo, you carry us" and then I'm like GG guys, AFK lol." not really afk, but I jerk around and let the team comeback, sometimes it fails... and we still win because they were so far behind


yeah it was a normals.

I was like "you wanna treat team mates like that? ok cool, have fun losing, Cya!" and i just afk farmed, refused to help, let them take 5 turrets and the nexus
just sat mid lane just farming, i didn't care.
I would have carried the game easy, but i was like "nah, you deserve the loss kayle"


----------



## mush332

Yeah those ppl do but if u better than them win the game n move on theyll lose the next one. Just stop trying to serve justice to the community by throwing games that makes u worse than them.


----------



## Hawkman

Tried out the new hexakill game mode, almost got a hexa, got 1 penta and leona stole the hexakill


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkman*
> 
> Tried out the new hexakill game mode, almost got a hexa, got 1 penta and leona stole the hexakill


32/1/11 talk about putting your carry pants on. are you smurfing or just way better than the others? Also is hexakill on NA live or just PBE?


----------



## DrTerminator

I'll be down to play later tonight if anyone would like to get some hexakills (if it's on NA server). IGN Dr Terminator

I feel like randoms just like to ruin the moment


----------



## Avonosac

Anyone else watching the LCS and loving this Gambit in Pajamas commentary? lol.

Also, great on for NiP basically taking their whole team to an LCS match and completely dominating.


----------



## Wakalakaz

any one come up with some good hexakill team comps or strategies? Imma be playing all night with 5 other friends and we will hopefully be trying out some weird combos. Things on tap. The 6 man revive comp: zilean, Tryndamere, Yorik, Aatrox, Anivia, Zac. All build GAs and Zhonyas lol.
The wombo combo comp. Mummy, MF, Galio, Orianna, Fiddle, J4. - probably the most viable team comp.
Tried the 6 man all mid push comp. didnt works too hot bc 6 ppl sharing exp is really rough. Took 3.5 waves to get to lvl 2 lol.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Balsagna

1 top - 1 bot - 4 mid. Take tower super quick and then 2 go to top and bot and take their towers. Should be about same as enemy team as far as levels go (depending if the 4 of you pushed the mid players(s) out quick

From there, play like normal. Easy tower/gold advantage. You can dedicate a jungler after that. You should be able to take those towers before 2nd buffs appear.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> any one come up with some good hexakill team comps or strategies? Imma be playing all night with 5 other friends and we will hopefully be trying out some weird combos. Things on tap. The 6 man revive comp: zilean, Tryndamere, Yorik, Aatrox, Anivia, Zac. All build GAs and Zhonyas lol.
> The wombo combo comp. Mummy, MF, Galio, Orianna, Fiddle, J4. - probably the most viable team comp.
> Tried the 6 man all mid push comp. didnt works too hot bc 6 ppl sharing exp is really rough. Took 3.5 waves to get to lvl 2 lol.
> 
> Any other ideas?


id love to try, but it seems that there is DDOS again, and i cant play.


----------



## mush332

How many games do u have to win to get slingshot to the next tier. I won 15 of my last 17 with my friend whos in gold 2 now and I was in silver 3. Now im silvet 1 n we were playing against plats n even some diamonds in our last few games and have won but I have yet to jump to gold. I read in the patch notes that if you win alot with someone in a duo whos a tier or so higher u will jump to that tier no promo needed. Do I habe to win like 10 in a row? Our longest streak is 7


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> How many games do u have to win to get slingshot to the next tier. I won 15 of my last 17 with my friend whos in gold 2 now and I was in silver 3. Now im silvet 1 n we were playing against plats n even some diamonds in our last few games and have won but I have yet to jump to gold. I read in the patch notes that if you win alot with someone in a duo whos a tier or so higher u will jump to that tier no promo needed. Do I habe to win like 10 in a row? Our longest streak is 7


I doubt that, it makes boosting friends to easy to take advantage of. Generally when you're playing with someone that's a tier or more higher than you, it only hurts the both of you. But that was last season, this season, I have yet to play ranked


----------



## mush332

Currently, the League system allows players to rapidly move up the ladder if they're playing at a high skill level. In some rare cases however, players were entering their promo series and facing off against unusually difficult opponents. We're introducing a change that allows players to skip their promo series up to Platinum I if they continually play at a skill level a full tier higher than their current league placement.

Players who consistently win against opponents a full tier higher than their current placement will automatically skip their promotion series as they progress to the next division. Series skipping will be possible up to Platinum I.

thats taken from patch notes 4.1
heres the link
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/game-updates/patch/patch-41-notes


----------



## mush332

and hes not boosting me in any way. were usually ending with the same kda . me and him just play together very well.


----------



## Sazar

Guys,

I finally hit 30 a few weeks ago (started playing in October-ish?)

I need some good people to run with.

I may be newish but I'm not stupid.

I know how to cooperate, I am a fast learner and I enjoy playing practically all roles ( just not big fan of adc).

Add me:

omnicron0

I am a good support, good jungle, decent top/mid

My best supports are Janna and galio(dat poke).

Hit me up!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I finally hit 30 a few weeks ago (started playing in October-ish?)
> 
> I need some good people to run with.
> 
> I may be newish but I'm not stupid.
> 
> I know how to cooperate, I am a fast learner and I enjoy playing practically all roles ( just not big fan of adc).
> 
> Add me:
> 
> omnicron0
> 
> I am a good support, good jungle, decent top/mid
> 
> My best supports are Janna and galio(dat poke).
> 
> Hit me up!


which server?


----------



## chargerz919

I've finally climbed from bronze 4 to my bronze 1 promo. I'll be playing those games tonight after the gym. Hopefully I don't get trolled.


----------



## mush332

Vel koz. Insane damage. That passive tho


----------



## prznar1

his mecha skin reminds me this - http://www.scifi3d.com/images/wip/1_src_matrix_sentinel_6.jpg


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> his mecha skin reminds me this - http://www.scifi3d.com/images/wip/1_src_matrix_sentinel_6.jpg


same here lol thats y I got it. Big matrix fan


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Vel koz. Insane damage. That passive tho


I played little bit of him today I was aqainst a zilean and no matter qhat I use (q and e to slow) he still caught up to me and killed ne.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I've been playing a ton of morgana recently in both the mid and support roles and have been wrecking most people. I Haven't laned against vel koz but I'm not to sure its going to work out to well.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I've been playing a ton of morgana recently in both the mid and support roles and have been wrecking most people. I Haven't laned against vel koz but I'm not to sure its going to work out to well.


Morgana is a lot of fun, i have well over 400 games played with her. Shes one of my favorite champs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Morgana is a lot of fun, i have well over 400 games played with her. Shes one of my favorite champs.


Does purple hair count as a Red head?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Does purple hair count as a Red head?


Not really, but its close xD my wife just had her hair done professionally red, as a surprise to me for our 5th Anniversary yesterday. My mind was blown.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Not really, but its close xD my wife just had her hair done professionally red, as a surprise to me for our 5th Anniversary yesterday. My mind was blown.


Just your mind? sure you didnt need to change them shorts?









Purple is my favorite hair color for females(well characters that arent my own)

hint hint Boneclaw Shyvana









Thaaat and red tribal marks are hot as...words i cant say here.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Just your mind? sure you didnt need to change them shorts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple is my favorite hair color for females(well characters that arent my own)
> 
> hint hint Boneclaw Shyvana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaaat and red tribal marks are hot as...words i cant say here.


I have to agree.. and yes, more than mind was blown. She also got me a 3DS... every-time i look at it i nearly cry, i haven't had a console since the N64 came out. Now i just got to save up to get the old school harvest moon DS from amazon :3 its my favorite game in the world.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I have to agree.. and yes, more than mind was blown. She also got me a 3DS... every-time i look at it i nearly cry, i haven't had a console since the N64 came out. Now i just got to save up to get the old school harvest moon DS from amazon :3 its my favorite game in the world.


ehem...Emulators...ehem


Spoiler: Click to see the magicall backwards compatability of a PC








hehe. I dunno I've moved away from consoles completely, the only thing i'd want a DS for is Dead or Alive Dimensions since there's no emulator for the 3DS yet.
And I love the dead or alive games.

(Kasumi is a red head and is also my favorite character from those games







)


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ehem...Emulators...ehem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see the magicall backwards compatability of a PC


Nothing wrong with that, but is 19$ brand new on Amazon, may be able to find it cheaper, and i like to have it when i travel a bit, taking my Tablet and DS is nice. Wife
and i don't socialize well with other people, so these are nice to have xD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, but is 19$ brand new on Amazon, may be able to find it cheaper, and i like to have it when i travel a bit, taking my Tablet and DS is nice. Wife
> and i don't socialize well with other people, so these are nice to have xD


ah, well that is an upside to that. Iike playing pokemon on my bed. so ill pull my m17X of its base station and set it on my bed and play all comfy under the blankets. Its nice to be mobile.
The only thing I want now, is a Nokia 1020(with camera grip) But since my income was slashed by 90% I cant afford one. I got all the bases covered on the games I've always wanted to play and replace except the PS3 Xbox 360 and 3DS Which is like....5 games total. My laptop can act as an HD TV for a 360, PS3 but is it worth buying a console for just 1 or 2 games?

Wish Bayonetta would be released for PC. I hate exclusives.


----------



## Narokuu

yeah bayonetta is nice, Im not a fan of console gaming, its nice for those that enjoy it, just not for me.
there are a few exclusives i would love, and have played, however i cant afford anything, It was all the wife could do to get me this 3DS. I got her flowers and chocolate, and made her dinner.
So when i saw that thing i literally hit my knees lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> yeah bayonetta is nice, Im not a fan of console gaming, its nice for those that enjoy it, just not for me.
> there are a few exclusives i would love, and have played, however i cant afford anything, It was all the wife could do to get me this 3DS. I got her flowers and chocolate, and made her dinner.
> So when i saw that thing i literally hit my knees lol.


daww so cute. My girlfriend and I were talking roughly along the lines of marriage and what not today. makes me excited









Must be nice to have someone around for you like that


----------



## Narokuu

yeah its nice. we are still working out housing and such. As we live in different towns right now. we were separated for almost a year. Now that we are fixing everything lowly its looking great.
one step at a time.


----------



## andyroo89

Found myself in 20 years.

http://i.imgur.com/r9212UX.jpg


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Found myself in 20 years.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/r9212UX.jpg


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Found myself in 20 years.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/r9212UX.jpg


O dear god Andy..


----------



## Chunin

First time Blitz and they already calling me madlife, maybe i should play bot lane more often.









Enemy team was no pushover either:



Lee only trolled with his build when we were taking nexus.


----------



## chargerz919

Played well in my first promo game, then carried HARD to finish it off and get my bronze 1 promo. Won my first game in B1. 2nd game was a complete disaster. In a 26 minute game, I was the only person on my team with a kill until the last minute when thresh dove into the spawn point.

I love people that play Vel'Koz in ranked on the first day he is released. It's giving me good practice on being able to counterplay and they are terrible at it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Just a steam convo between me and my gf while we watch EU LCS

[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: also where the heck did wukong jungle come from
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: just like all the sudden
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: monkey boy everywhere
Nirah : spirit stone buffs
Nirah : you can basically jungle anything now
Nirah : even sona
Nirah : ekepxpeke
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: sexpeke?
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: :3
Nirah : fntic gonna lose
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: its ok
Nirah : elise wrecks
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: he's banging sjokz
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: he dont give a damn
Nirah : you are silly
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: no
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: im horrible
Nirah : xpeke is obv. gay
Nirah : hes a crush on cyanide
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: LOL did you see what he said to sjokz
Nirah : like
Nirah : every
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: I think thats how you spell her IGN
Nirah : player
Nirah : in
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: that was so darn funny
Nirah : the lcs
Nirah : every spanish
[OCN]FranBunnyFFXII: he made her blush red


----------



## TrollingThunder

I'm only level 14 so take this for what it's worth but... I"m really sick of people duo'ing top lane in blind.

I get a good meta going, I play top, I'm on my way there hoping for some decent exchanges and smart fighting and what do I see? Dr. Mundo and Ashe or Annie and Garen or something.

What is up with this? When did THIS become a thing?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrollingThunder*
> 
> I'm only level 14 so take this for what it's worth but... I"m really sick of people duo'ing top lane in blind.


you'll just have to bear with it until you're level 30.

Also don't swear.(I don't mind, but the moderator team says its agaisn't the rules and will dash out infractions if you swear a lot)


----------



## Narokuu

http://www.solomid.net/vod/2652 Regi's back


----------



## andyroo89

Just to stub until bjerg king comes back.


----------



## prznar1

At last! I have all commando skins


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> At last! I have all commando skins


Shyvana needs a commando skin, as does quinn.

Both Shyvana and quinn are royal demacian military, they need commando skins, riot pls


----------



## prznar1

Commando dragon, and commando valor?? I will pass...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Someone helped me figure out how to enable a lockscreen function just like in LoL
I'll never be returning to LoL now. except for a Shyvana/elise/ahri visit.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Someone helped me figure out how to enable a lockscreen function just like in LoL
> I'll never be returning to LoL now. except for a Shyvana/elise/ahri visit.


you play with lockscreen? like when the camera auto follows with your character in the middle?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> you play with lockscreen? like when the camera auto follows with your character in the middle?


no, and yes.

I dont use locked screen all the time. I use it for location and tracking purposes but also for fighting and CSing positioning. I unlock and lock it at will with spacebar.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I played locked screen for the first 2-3 months of playing League and I did fairly well. However, now, I couldn't imagine playing with a locked screen. If I ever need to screen lock for a moment, all I do is hold the space bar.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I played locked screen for the first 2-3 months of playing League and I did fairly well. However, now, I couldn't imagine playing with a locked screen. If I ever need to screen lock for a moment, all I do is hold the space bar.


i switch it on and off for different behaviors.

So does CLG DoubleLift. I wish i could find the video but he said it during an interview on 3/2/2014.
I cant find the video though.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no, and yes.
> 
> I dont use locked screen all the time. I use it for location and tracking purposes but also for fighting and CSing positioning. I unlock and lock it at will with spacebar.


Unless you actually changed your key bindings, you aren't locking your screen when you tap the spacebar. You are just jumping to your character.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Unless you actually changed your key bindings, you aren't locking your screen when you tap the spacebar. You are just jumping to your character.


Perhapse you should assume based on information i said " I unlock and lock it at will with spacebar." refering to toggle behavior. which means.

I have custom keys.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Perhapse you should assume based on information i said " I unlock and lock it at will with spacebar." refering to toggle behavior. which means.
> 
> I have custom keys.


I try not to assume. You know the saying.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> no, and yes.
> 
> I dont use locked screen all the time. I use it for location and tracking purposes but also for fighting and CSing positioning. I unlock and lock it at will with spacebar.


ahh i c, yeah i use spacebar all the time to recenter the camera but never really lock it.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

ive come to the realization that im going to be bronze forever. i try to improve myself, and take note of what im doing wrong, but none of that matters.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> ive come to the realization that im going to be bronze forever. i try to improve myself, and take note of what im doing wrong, but none of that matters.


if you keep with that mentality, you're definately going to stay there.

you can get out of bronze.

Start with this guys videos: https://www.youtube.com/user/gbay99

It might help.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Hmmm so some kids at my High School are starting a League of Legends club. I just might have to join.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Not a bad game. Had to carry early game cause my adc was getting unlucky and I ended up 5/0/1, but got things turned around.


----------



## Balsagna

I disagree that you're the sole reason of a team loss, when it's a based on a 5 man team. If you're not the weak link, someone can be. This works for everyone on your team. I do admit that being a supportive team and having a better morale tends to help your chances of winning, but that percentage is negligible to the feed rate you get at lower elo's and climbing out of 'elo hell.'

All games are not carryable, and all games are not winnable. The biggest point I try to make about 'elo hell' is that if you're a Gold level player, let's say just a simple Gold IV or maybe even a 3 player, you're going to have a hard time carrying your team to victory as a support or a tank when the enemy team has one or maybe more fed carries in the Silver range, because the skill difference isn't that great.

I see so many Diamond players that when they 'smurf out of elo hell' are smurfing with another high tier player... that's 2/5th's of your team being 'top tier' players. That makes a bigger impact then they think, so I still believe an Elo Hell exists based upon that and it is your duty to negate that bridge as best as possible by being more of a supportive player and playing at your highest level.

What helped me to carry out of that and get into Gold was to Jungle, that worked for me the best. I'm a Diamond ADC, and I could not carry out of Silver as a Diamond player, playing that role, because I could never get a team that could work at that level with me. I had to win the lanes for everyone else as a jungler, especially with Lee Sin or J4. My biggest issue was that a lane on that team kept getting fed and snowballing so hard that the team would always rage/morale was low and we lost, despite how good an individual is, you cannot solo an enemy team (unless maybe you're super fed lol)

If your team is the problem with carrying, win the lane for them by jungling, that climbed me out of Silver and into Gold, and I climbed out of Gold in less than 3 days playing any role. Then you have mid/high Plat, that's the next elo hell lol. All it takes at that level is one person to make a throw and it's GG since games are usually faceroll or great fights (no stomping)


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I disagree that you're the sole reason of a team loss, when it's a based on a 5 man team. If you're not the weak link, someone can be. This works for everyone on your team. I do admit that being a supportive team and having a better morale tends to help your chances of winning, but that percentage is negligible to the feed rate you get at lower elo's and climbing out of 'elo hell.'
> 
> All games are not carryable, and all games are not winnable. The biggest point I try to make about 'elo hell' is that if you're a Gold level player, let's say just a simple Gold IV or maybe even a 3 player, you're going to have a hard time carrying your team to victory as a support or a tank when the enemy team has one or maybe more fed carries in the Silver range, because the skill difference isn't that great.
> 
> I see so many Diamond players that when they 'smurf out of elo hell' are smurfing with another high tier player... that's 2/5th's of your team being 'top tier' players. That makes a bigger impact then they think, so I still believe an Elo Hell exists based upon that and it is your duty to negate that bridge as best as possible by being more of a supportive player and playing at your highest level.
> 
> What helped me to carry out of that and get into Gold was to Jungle, that worked for me the best. I'm a Diamond ADC, and I could not carry out of Silver as a Diamond player, playing that role, because I could never get a team that could work at that level with me. I had to win the lanes for everyone else as a jungler, especially with Lee Sin or J4. My biggest issue was that a lane on that team kept getting fed and snowballing so hard that the team would always rage/morale was low and we lost, despite how good an individual is, you cannot solo an enemy team (unless maybe you're super fed lol)
> 
> If your team is the problem with carrying, win the lane for them by jungling, that climbed me out of Silver and into Gold, and I climbed out of Gold in less than 3 days playing any role. Then you have mid/high Plat, that's the next elo hell lol. All it takes at that level is one person to make a throw and it's GG since games are usually faceroll or great fights (no stomping)


ive had the most success with jungling, and havent dropped below 50% win with zac this season or last, but its almost impossible to get jungle every game without starting a war in champselect. nobody wants to give up the role they want to play, and more often than not i end up caving and playing a role that im not superb at just so i dont have to dodge or so that someone doesnt cry and intentionally ruin the game for all of us.

i really do try hard to improve myself, be helpful to teammates, be friendly, encouraging, all that, but it doesnt help a very large amount of the time.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i agree with majority of this stuff, except the bold.
> 
> granted there are lots of times where i screw up the whole game. but there are also times where i literally do everything in my power to win, assist the team, get towers, inhibs all that, and its the 0-20 jungle teemo or the combined 2-30 bottom lane that throw games that could easily be won even with them getting crushed.
> 
> like i said, i do focus on what im doing wrong, and how i can get better. playing bots is only for myself to practice things like CS or jungle routes, not for learning how to play against a live player. ive even made a word doc with what i do wrong in games, when i should do this, why i didnt do that, what i could have done differently etc. its not as if im logging in, giving up FB, then going TEAM SUCKS ID BE DIAMOND IF IT WASNT FOR THEM, no, thats not how i roll. i just feel like everything ive been trying has been futile, and it just isnt enough to get me out. i couldnt tell you how many times ive gotten to a promo, lost both, then dropped another 10 in a row after. ive literally tried every suggestion people have made, and it has no effect on games. i can feel myself getting better, and becoming better in each role, but again, i think the skill difference is so large in bronze, that more often than not i cant carry.


There's such things as unfair games but

Imaqtpie interview talking about soloQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-WbkHr51u8

And
watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvV51DdT-Cw


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> There's such things as unfair games but
> 
> Imaqtpie interview talking about soloQ
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-WbkHr51u8
> 
> And
> watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvV51DdT-Cw


im at work and i dont have speakers at my monitoring station, but ill watch when i get home.

i know people talk mentality for soloq a lot, but this wont be the first time ive watched a video on soloq and what it takes to climb.

i agree that skill and mentality play a large role in climbing, but in bronze the largest factor if you arent diamond or plat skilled is luck.

the chances of you getting 4 other people on your team that know what they are doing, arent toxic, dont afk, and dont tell you and your family to die and get cancer are very slim.

i understand this works the same way for the other team, but it almost always comes down to which team got more trolls than the other. literally.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> the largest factor if you arent diamond or plat skilled is luck.


No, not at all.

I've carried out of bronze 3 seasons in a row.



(1100+ was Silver in Season 2)

Season 3

season 4

http://imgur.com/a/aPvyi




If anything Low Diamond/High Plat was luck, bronze was all skill carrying out.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> I've carried out of bronze 3 seasons in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> (1100+ was Silver in Season 2)
> 
> Season 3
> 
> season 4
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/aPvyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything Low Diamond/High Plat was luck, bronze was all skill carrying out.


ok, well if its all skill, no luck, and all me, then yeah, im bronze forever then. i lack the skill, the luck and the me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> ok, well if its all skill, no luck, and all me, then yeah, im bronze forever then. i lack the skill, the luck and the me.


you can get better.
I've been trying to encourage you to think in a way that will improve the way you play.

just have faith in yourself.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im at work and i dont have speakers at my monitoring station, but ill watch when i get home.
> 
> i know people talk mentality for soloq a lot, but this wont be the first time ive watched a video on soloq and what it takes to climb.
> 
> i agree that skill and mentality play a large role in climbing, but in bronze the largest factor if you arent diamond or plat skilled is luck.
> 
> the chances of you getting 4 other people on your team that know what they are doing, arent toxic, dont afk, and dont tell you and your family to die and get cancer are very slim.
> 
> i understand this works the same way for the other team, but it almost always comes down to which team got more trolls than the other. literally.


I agree that luck is a very large factor in bronze/silver thats why im saying that the only way to fix that is to play more. There are 10 people in a game and you only control 1. If you dont afk/rage/DC in 100% of your games but the other 9 dont afk/rage/DC in 90% of their games, then you will eventually get more winnable games than losses. and since the people on the other team all have the 90% statistics say that you will eventually rise if you are truly better than your elo bracket. Again you sound like you really do want to get better and are doing all the things you need to do to improve. Just play more, its the only way. Instead of watching those videos that people linked to you tonight, play a game or 2. if you have already watched a dozen of those climb out of elo hell videos, you know more than enough knowledge to get out, you just need to apply it to the game every single time you quene up.

Once your MMR gets higher up you will see less trolls and AFKer, they never go away but there will be less.

Im confident you can make it out of bronze, I can tell because you obviously care and want to improve, just play more and it will come.


----------



## chargerz919

I've found that the biggest factor in being able to carry yourself anywhere is being 1st or 2nd pick. You know what role you play the best and if someone else wont let you play one of those roles, good luck. It doesn't matter that You can get close to 10 kills and die less then 4 times a game, someone will go where they are not good and die 10+ times and get mad at the rest of the team.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I agree that luck is a very large factor in bronze/silver thats why im saying that the only way to fix that is to play more. There are 10 people in a game and you only control 1. If you dont afk/rage/DC in 100% of your games but the other 9 dont afk/rage/DC in 90% of their games, then you will eventually get more winnable games than losses. and since the people on the other team all have the 90% statistics say that you will eventually rise if you are truly better than your elo bracket. Again you sound like you really do want to get better and are doing all the things you need to do to improve. Just play more, its the only way. Instead of watching those videos that people linked to you tonight, play a game or 2. if you have already watched a dozen of those climb out of elo hell videos, you know more than enough knowledge to get out, you just need to apply it to the game every single time you quene up.
> 
> Once your MMR gets higher up you will see less trolls and AFKer, they never go away but there will be less.
> 
> Im confident you can make it out of bronze, I can tell because you obviously care and want to improve, just play more and it will come.


i was confident that i could. last season i placed silver V, climbed to silver IV over about 100 or so games, then went to europe for a month or so. when i came back i was bronze I, and ended up playing nearly 200 more games in bronze I, eventually losing every placement, and falling to bronze III.......to this day the only promo i have ever won was from bronze III to bronze II. i typically have no problems getting to promos, but once there, both games are lost, and a tilt starts that ultimately puts me further back than where i started. maybe im thinking i should be somewhere that i shouldnt be, but i feel like ive tried for more than 1 whole season to improve and its not getting anywhere.

this game is a rollercoaster of love and hate.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i was confident that i could. last season i placed silver V, climbed to silver IV over about 100 or so games, then went to europe for a month or so. when i came back i was bronze I, and ended up playing nearly 200 more games in bronze I, eventually losing every placement, and falling to bronze III.......to this day the only promo i have ever won was from bronze III to bronze II. i typically have no problems getting to promos, but once there, both games are lost, and a tilt starts that ultimately puts me further back than where i started. maybe im thinking i should be somewhere that i shouldnt be, but i feel like ive tried for more than 1 whole season to improve and its not getting anywhere.
> 
> this game is a rollercoaster of love and hate.


I don't mind playing with you to help coach, I've done this in the past quite a bit.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

To be honest, LoL isn't worth playing anymore. after taking a dip in the DoTA2 pool... I dont think LoL is balanced enough or built right to be a worthwhile game.
I think putting in your time to get good at LoL isn't something you should do. LoL isn't consistant, and it feels less quality made, and less balanced. The items are too efficient, and yet the champions don't scale hard enough, unlike DoTA2.

If you want to play MOBA and try to learn to get better at them, come to DoTA2.
I highly regret putting so much time into LoL, I'm hanging around watching LCS and talking to my girlfriend about it until she leaves LoL for good too.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> To be honest, LoL isn't worth playing anymore. after taking a dip in the DoTA2 pool... I dont think LoL is balanced enough or built right to be a worthwhile game.
> I think putting in your time to get good at LoL isn't something you should do. LoL isn't consistant, and it feels less quality made, and less balanced. The items are too efficient, and yet the champions don't scale hard enough, unlike DoTA2.
> 
> If you want to play MOBA and try to learn to get better at them, come to DoTA2.
> I highly regret putting so much time into LoL, I'm hanging around watching LCS and talking to my girlfriend about it until she leaves LoL for good too.


I ventured into DOTA 2 and 100% disagree with that notion. I feel the complete opposite, they're both totally different moboa's just like Smite and HoN.

I think League is much more balanced of a game then DOTA2 is by far, including the items and the champions. But that's also because the mechanics of DOTA 2 are different. I think DOTA 2 was easier to learn than League of Legends, but I think League of Legends definitely has a better impact as a team based game then Dota does.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I ventured into DOTA 2 and 100% disagree with that notion. I feel the complete opposite, they're both totally different moboa's just like Smite and HoN.
> 
> I think League is much more balanced of a game then DOTA2 is by far, including the items and the champions. But that's also because the mechanics of DOTA 2 are different. I think DOTA 2 was easier to learn than League of Legends, but I think League of Legends definitely has a better impact as a team based game then Dota does.


um
well for one
LoL champion http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Ahri/Background
vs
DoTA2 Hero http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Windranger_responses
Graphics and aesthetics is far superior in DoTA2 comapared to LoL.
There's simply no debating that LoL has far better quality and effort put into its heroes.

Mechanically speaking, the game is far harder to learn and master. Last hitting is harder, no recalling, pot regens can be cancled, creeps can be denied, towers are much harder to kill and do far more damage,
amoung other mechanics and considerations.
There's no debating that DoTA2 heroes scale much harder than Lol champions because they do, because the mechanics allow it. a champion stops at level 18 a hero never stops leveling. The mechanics of a hero simply scale harder than a champion.

Not to mention DoTA2 is more accessible and playable, and player friendly, every hero is unlocked from the start, full skins are cheaper, and they have pieces that can be found and traded and sold just by playing.
Its statistics tracking is better, its matchmaking is better(debatable but based on opinions from friends who play DoTA 2 and LoL)

There are so many points at which DoTA2 exceeds LoL in quality and gameplay.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> To be honest, LoL isn't worth playing anymore. after taking a dip in the DoTA2 pool... I dont think LoL is balanced enough or built right to be a worthwhile game.
> I think putting in your time to get good at LoL isn't something you should do. LoL isn't consistant, and it feels less quality made, and less balanced. The items are too efficient, and yet the champions don't scale hard enough, unlike DoTA2.
> 
> If you want to play MOBA and try to learn to get better at them, come to DoTA2.
> I highly regret putting so much time into LoL, I'm hanging around watching LCS and talking to my girlfriend about it until she leaves LoL for good too.


i have dota 2 and have tried it out but ultimately i just like league better. i used to be somewhat of an artist, and even went to art school for animation for a while, and Leagues art style is much better for me. something about dota seems flat and dead. thats just my opinion, but thats what has kept me from getting into dota. i like the champion design in league a lot better as well, to me the champions feel more alive than they do in dota. i cant really comment on the gameplay since i havent played more than 20 games of it, but the art style alone is enough to keep me away from it. again this is purely my opinion based on what my eyeballs like to look at, and is in no way slamming dota.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> um
> well for one
> LoL champion http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Ahri/Background
> vs
> DoTA2 Hero http://dota2.gamepedia.com/Windranger_responses
> Graphics and aesthetics is far superior in DoTA2 comapared to LoL.
> There's simply no debating that LoL has far better quality and effort put into its heroes.
> 
> Mechanically speaking, the game is far harder to learn and master. Last hitting is harder, no recalling, pot regens can be cancled, creeps can be denied, towers are much harder to kill and do far more damage,
> amoung other mechanics and considerations.
> There's no debating that DoTA2 heroes scale much harder than Lol champions because they do, because the mechanics allow it. a champion stops at level 18 a hero never stops leveling. The mechanics of a hero simply scale harder than a champion.
> 
> Not to mention DoTA2 is more accessible and playable, and player friendly, every hero is unlocked from the start, full skins are cheaper, and they have pieces that can be found and traded and sold just by playing.
> Its statistics tracking is better, its matchmaking is better(debatable but based on opinions from friends who play DoTA 2 and LoL)
> 
> There are so many points at which DoTA2 exceeds LoL in quality and gameplay.


Yes, and the big thing is, what are you going to be playing with? Champions/hero's and as you just quoted, League has a much more effort put into that area than DOTA 2 has - Millions of people clearly think that league is more fun than Dota, you can see this by the game statistics.

And while some things you mentioned, I wish could venture into League of Legends, I'm glad it doesn't. I'm glad champions don't scale as hard in League, because all you would have to do realistically is play a Jungle and hard carry every single game, and you can't do this. The game is based upon short, bursty skirmishes lasting over half the time a league fight would, and I hate the fact that every champion in the game is a counter to other champions, and you cannot customize your character.

That's where League shines, how customizable it is compared to the other game. There is a lot going for League vs DOTA - You cannot come here and tell people to "not play league cause this reason" based upon your own opinions. This debate could go back and forth forever.

Every single game can give you *** moments or "OMG I JUST GOT AWAY" or OMG THAT PEEL WAS CRAZY". This has always been some of the selling points for League of Legends and is something that no other MOBA even has CLOSE to coming in comparison to. It's not as forgiving, and it's not as customizable, this is a fact.

Opinions are opinions - For me, League is still more fun then Dota - If you're a good moba player, they're both stupid easy to play and last hitting is in my opinion, easier in Dota as well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i have dota 2 and have tried it out but ultimately i just like league better. i used to be somewhat of an artist, and even went to art school for animation for a while, and Leagues art style is much better for me. something about dota seems flat and dead. thats just my opinion, but thats what has kept me from getting into dota. i like the champion design in league a lot better as well, to me the champions feel more alive than they do in dota. i cant really comment on the gameplay since i havent played more than 20 games of it, but the art style alone is enough to keep me away from it. again this is purely my opinion based on what my eyeballs like to look at, and is in no way slamming dota.


Leagues art style is aesthetically broken... Its awfully inconsistent and lacks a recognizable theme as well as its lore is completely unfinished and loop holed. Artistically speaking it has poor aesthetics.
Quote:


> to me the champions feel more alive than they do in dota.


I don't see how this is possible then their responses are intuitive, non-interactive, and completely randomized. DoTA2's heroes actually talk and interact with one another and events that happen in the game. They'll call out items they've picked up. If you use a mia call your champion will call what lane is missing across the map. Heroes taunt and talk to each other when they kill one another. The quote out when they spawn, die, and get last hits, and shutdowns. They respond to movements with movement calls, they respond to gaining levels.

DoTA2 is on a whole other level when it comes to making a hero feel alive and living.

LoL champions don't interact unless its something like jinx and cait. They barely make noises, they don't respond with applicable types of audio. They dont shout out for a gained level, they don't respond to last hits and kills.

Jinx is the most interactive and well designed champion overall, but she's still junk and lazy compared to a DoTA2 hero. AND not only that to get some of her responses you have to freaking buy a skin for heavens sake.
Artistically speaking, Coming from someone who promotes games as art and is a pixel editing artist, DoTA2 is a far more artistic game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> That's where League shines, how customizable it is compared to the other game. There is a lot going for League vs DOTA - You cannot come here and tell people to "not play league cause this reason" based upon your own opinions. This debate could go back and forth forever.


But thats the thing. I wasn't basing on my own opinions, just supporting factors from one game over another. I can voice my opinion, which is based on factors I've seen over a few weeks of playing DoTA2 vs my 2+years and held world record in LoL.

LoL is no where near as customizable as DoTA2,
The only point that supports that claim is Runes and Masteries, which are controlled by meta anyways.

LoL isn't anywhere near as close to customizable as DoTA2
I mean
This is my champion select in DoTA2



In DoTA2 you have full skins sets...that can be taken apart and mixed and matched in LoL you have...single skins.
In DoTA2 you can create a custom layout of your hero select, In LoL you cant.
I could go on and on, but there's no debating that DoTA2 is a higher quality game than LoL in almost every aspect.

Just remember who I was in LoL, "that shyvana player" ect, and how quickly a week of DoTA2 changed my opinion on LoL. DoTA2 killed LoL for me.


----------



## chargerz919

I could have sworn that someone said there were more available heroes in Dota 2 than there were in League of Legends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> But thats the thing. I wasn't basing on my own opinions, just supporting factors from one game over another. I can voice my opinion, which is based on factors I've seen over a few weeks of playing DoTA2 vs my 2+years and held world record in LoL.
> 
> LoL is no where near as customizable as DoTA2,
> The only point that supports that claim is Runes and Masteries, which are controlled by meta anyways.
> 
> LoL isn't anywhere near as close to customizable as DoTA2
> I mean
> This is my champion select in DoTA2
> 
> 
> 
> In DoTA2 you have full skins sets...that can be taken apart and mixed and matched in LoL you have...single skins.
> In DoTA2 you can create a custom layout of your hero select, In LoL you cant.
> I could go on and on, but there's no debating that DoTA2 is a higher quality game than LoL in almost every aspect.
> 
> Just remember who I was in LoL, "that shyvana player" ect, and how quickly a week of DoTA2 changed my opinion on LoL. DoTA2 killed LoL for me.


What are you still doing in this thread if all you are here to do is bash everything that is LoL? I haven't seen a post in weeks from you that hasn't said something to the tune of "omg wildstar and dota 2 are such good games, I cant believe I ever played LoL. Everyone else should stop playing based on my personal opinions and taste in games."

If I wanted to see someone bashing on a game I'd go subscribe to a PS4/Xbox/EA thread.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> What are you still doing in this thread if all you are here to do is bash everything that is LoL?


I'm not... I'm just explaining my position with LoL now.
I still watch LCS, along with my girlfriend who still plays LoL.

And if you actually look instead of being shallow I was encouraging a player that they can get better and be a better player at this game.
Also "havent seen you post in weeks.
What? This thread was dead for 5 days until I posted that screencap. I post here semi regularly.
Perhaps you should pay attention to the bigger picture.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm not... I'm just explaining my position with LoL now.
> I still watch LCS, along with my girlfriend who still plays LoL.
> 
> And if you actually look instead of being shallow I was encouraging a player that they can get better and be a better player at this game.
> Also "havent seen you post in weeks.
> What? This thread was dead for 5 days until I posted that screencap. I post here semi regularly.
> Perhaps you should pay attention to the bigger picture.


First of all, you can't quote someone and omit words to make it look the way you want to take it.

Next, you literally said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> To be honest, LoL isn't worth playing anymore. after taking a dip in the DoTA2 pool... I dont think LoL is balanced enough or built right to be a worthwhile game.
> I think putting in your time to get good at LoL isn't something you should do. LoL isn't consistant, and it feels less quality made, and less balanced. The items are too efficient, and yet the champions don't scale hard enough, unlike DoTA2.


There is no other way to take this than. "...LoL sucks, play Dota 2 instead..."


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> First of all, you can't quote someone and omit words to make it look the way you want to take it.
> 
> Next, you literally said...
> There is no other way to take this than. "...LoL sucks, play Dota 2 instead..."


you used multiple points, i addressed most of them

no, i said I don't think LoL is worth the time because i personally feel its a lesser quality game and not well designed, not "lol sucks play dota2"
I made an articulated statement with ideas behind it, I was giving out my opinion as someone whom highly supported and was proud of LoL and her place in the game, and describing how drastically DoTA2 has changed my mind vs LoL. Some people posted irrational arguments, and I just counterpointed them.
Don't try to simplify something that isn't meant to be simplified.
I'm not bashing LoL, I'm saying it no longer feels like a quality game thanks to DoTA2. You cant turn around and say "you just bashing LoL" When I was just encouraging someone to learn how to get better at the game. I mearly dropped my opinion(because of their disappointment). I didnt say LoL sucks, I said DoTA2 is a better game because of "my reasons here"

If i wanted to say "LoL sucks" I would have said, "LoL sucks" LoL doesn't suck, its a far better made game than most and a worthwhile game for many people, but for me and my opinion thanks to DoTA2 I no longer feel its as worthwhile considering the better competitor product.
As I said before don't be shallow an look at the bigger picture.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> you used multiple points, i addressed most of them
> 
> no, i said I don't think LoL is worth the time because i personally feel its a lesser quality game and not well designed, not "lol sucks play dota2"
> I made an articulated statement with ideas behind it, I was giving out my opinion as someone whom highly supported and was proud of LoL and her place in the game, and describing how drastically DoTA2 has changed my mind vs LoL. Some people posted irrational arguments, and I just counterpointed them.
> Don't try to simplify something that isn't meant to be simplified.
> I'm not bashing LoL, I'm saying it no longer feels like a quality game thanks to DoTA2. You cant turn around and say "you just bashing LoL" When I was just encouraging someone to learn how to get better at the game. I mearly dropped my opinion(because of their disappointment). I didnt say LoL sucks, I said DoTA2 is a better game because of "my reasons here"
> 
> If i wanted to say "LoL sucks" I would have said, "LoL sucks" LoL doesn't suck, its a far better made game than most and a worthwhile game for many people, but for me and my opinion thanks to DoTA2 I no longer feel its as worthwhile considering the better competitor product.
> As I said before don't be shallow an look at the bigger picture.


If you wanted to get your point across without making it sound like you were bashing LoL as a whole you would have chosen your words better. You are pushing your opinion as fact, not as your opinion. Just because you feel a game is better in certain aspects does not make it true for everyone. I am not saying that League is better than Dota here, I am just trying to get you to understand that your opinion differs from others.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> You are pushing your opinion as fact, not as your opinion


Incorrect.

There are many facts that I used to support my opinion that does not mean that I'm pushing my opinion as a fact.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> There are many facts that I used to support my opinion that does not mean that I'm pushing my opinion as a fact.


I see a lot of statements made about what you can do in Dota 2 that you can't do in league, but they that doesn't make a game better. It makes it more enjoyable for people like you who will take advantage of something like that.

There are plenty of people on this thread who have played both games and all of that made no difference to them.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I see a lot of statements made about what you can do in Dota 2 that you can't do in league, but they that doesn't make a game better. It makes it more enjoyable for people like you who will take advantage of something like that.
> 
> There are plenty of people on this thread who have played both games and all of that made no difference to them.


ITT: FranBunnyFFXII talk's about the quality of LoL vs DoTA2 and why DoTA2 is a higher quality game.
Get My Point?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ITT: FranBunnyFFXII talk's about the quality of LoL vs DoTA2 and why DoTA2 is a higher quality game.
> Get My Point?


That's something that should be talked about in this thread. This is the League of Legends club, not the "this is why dota 2 is better" club.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> That's something that should be talked about in this thread. This is the League of Legends club, not the "this is why dota 2 is better" club.


I was voicing an opinion about LoL, DoTA2 was related towards said opinion.
Stop trying to paint me as the bad guy.
This is what you remind me of right now
Sheesh.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> This is what you remind me of right now


That's funny we actually agree on something... kind of.









I'm not trying to paint you as a bad guy. I'm just trying to get you to understand different people have different tastes in games and game styles. Most of the people posting in this thread like League more for reasons that they have expressed. Most people over in the Dota thread, prefer Dota for the exact reasons. It all comes down to your taste in games. the Dota vs LoL is so split that no one can win that argument.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

eh I play both games and enjoy league a bit more personally. I don't have all the time in the world to play a ton of games between work, school, and other stuff though so I'm mostly a casual gamer these days unfortunately. Usually get in a game of league or a couple rounds of BF4 a night.


----------



## prznar1

I can.
League of legends go some terrible community, most of guys that are playing it do rage a lot. That is a fact. But another fact is that Dota players rage more, and on higher lvl. I was playing dota some time ago, and people in that game are so toxic that i could not stand it. one mistake and they dont want to win but they want to rage on you more than in any other game i was playing ever. LoL rage kids, on the other side, are bearable. Atleast in my opinion


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> eh I play both games and enjoy league a bit more personally. I don't have all the time in the world to play a ton of games between work, school, and other stuff though so I'm mostly a casual gamer these days unfortunately. Usually get in a game of league or a couple rounds of BF4 a night.


Real life sucks. I miss having more time for games, but I don't miss being unemployed playing games 24/7. It a lot more fun to have money and play games when I can, than have no money and play games all the time lol.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Real life sucks. I miss having more time for games, but I don't miss being unemployed playing games 24/7. It a lot more fun to have money and play games when I can, than have no money and play games all the time lol.


I've got two gaming PC's now and no time to use them. Just happy I can afford to buy new toys every once in a while like a 1440p monitor and a 780 ti. Think I'm gonna be good for a while.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I can.
> League of legends go some terrible community, most of guys that are playing it do rage a lot. That is a fact. But another fact is that Dota players rage more, and on higher lvl. I was playing dota some time ago, and people in that game are so toxic that i could not stand it. one mistake and they dont want to win but they want to rage on you more than in any other game i was playing ever. LoL rage kids, on the other side, are bearable. Atleast in my opinion


ill be honest.

the only rager ive seen in my 30 something games in dota2...

has been me...


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I've got two gaming PC's now and no time to use them. Just happy I can afford to buy new toys every once in a while like a 1440p monitor and a 780 ti. Think I'm gonna be good for a while.


I'm with you there, I haven't had a lot of time for my Xbox one lately and I just picked up a new 55" LED TV and Polk floor standing speakers and a sub. It makes me appreciate things a lot more when I do get to take advantage of them on the weekends.


----------



## Desidero

This is the first time I've ever used an ignore feature in a forum. Good times.

--

Back on topic: have any of you tried the Curse voice client in League? I just got a key last night and I'm really enjoying it. Solo queue could become much nicer with that and the new team builder system that's coming out soon.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ill be honest.
> 
> the only rager ive seen in my 30 something games in dota2...
> 
> has been me...


well, am i unlucky? :C


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> well, am i unlucky? :C


perhaps but LoL did this to me, it made me a rager(jk im just a jerk, who needs to learn to chill out in game)
ragers every match in LoL, I go to DoTA2 and I'm the rager
hmm LoL player comes to DoTA2 and rages, but im a terrible expample for the lol community.
LoL makes peoplez angry


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> perhaps but LoL did this to me, it made me a rager(jk im just a jerk, who needs to learn to chill out in game)
> ragers every match in LoL, I go to DoTA2 and I'm the rager
> hmm LoL player comes to DoTA2 and rages, but im a terrible expample for the lol community.
> LoL makes peoplez angry


in my opinion it is different, not that dota made me rage on people, but in dota people are far more aggresive then in league. but whatever.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm with you there, I haven't had a lot of time for my Xbox one lately and I just picked up a new 55" LED TV and Polk floor standing speakers and a sub. It makes me appreciate things a lot more when I do get to take advantage of them on the weekends.


I hear ya there bud. My next upgrade is a set of Audio-Technica ATH-M50x's to use both while gaming and on the road. Then I'll probably save some money for a while.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I hear ya there bud. My next upgrade is a set of Audio-Technica ATH-M50x's to use both while gaming and on the road. Then I'll probably save some money for a while.


I just bought a pair of ATH-M50RD. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desidero*
> 
> This is the first time I've ever used an ignore feature in a forum. Good times.
> 
> --
> 
> Back on topic: have any of you tried the Curse voice client in League? I just got a key last night and I'm really enjoying it. Solo queue could become much nicer with that and the new team builder system that's coming out soon.


never heard of it. What does it exactly do?


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> never heard of it. What does it exactly do?


I searched it n read about it. Seems cool but alot of ppl complain that skype causes them to lagg. Also whats to stop ppl from verbally abusing someone. I believe voice communication in LoL is so vital compared to typing constantly or pinging so im happy to see this for that reason.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> I searched it n read about it. Seems cool but alot of ppl complain that skype causes them to lagg. Also whats to stop ppl from verbally abusing someone. I believe voice communication in LoL is so vital compared to typing constantly or pinging so im happy to see this for that reason.


People are usually more reserved over voice communications, well at least the older(21+) people are. However muting exists and Curse isn't the only one trying to push for Voice commo in LoL, Razer has too.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> People are usually more reserved over voice communications, well at least the older(21+) people are. However muting exists and Curse isn't the only one trying to push for Voice commo in LoL, Razer has too.


True dat. BF4 implemented a VOIP system and I barley see it used at all. Wouldn't be a bad option to have to use though down the road.


----------



## mush332

Gotta love Loading into champion select and the first thing u see is im going mid f all of u. Ill feed if I dont get it(last pick). Someone goes mid. F u all u fing trolls. Guy picks a mid also n feeds in my gold promo. Thank god for loss prevented


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Gotta love Loading into champion select and the first thing u see is im going mid f all of u. Ill feed if I dont get it(last pick). Someone goes mid. F u all u fing trolls. Guy picks a mid also n feeds in my gold promo. Thank god for loss prevented


how do you even get stuck wit a guy like that in gold promo? Personally, the beta of the posistion select que or whatever its called couldn't come soon enough. That should have been the case from the start. I stopped playing ranked, i;ve only been playing LoL for a few months, got placed in bronze 2 now im in bronze 4 because there is no possible way to win games 2/1 consistently enough to get points, then 2/3 to get promoted. its a broke system. In bronze you always get players who cant for the life of them play a particular role if they need to. As in, they dont even have a halfway proper charcter build setup for it. What ends up happening is one player on the enemy team snowballs and its GG unless you get lucky by the grace of god.


----------



## prznar1

I remember when I was playing a low low elo on my friend account in season 2. My lord what fun was that. You simply wreck every single one of them. Best is to play top, or mid imo. if you get on top, you should gank mid lane every time jungler is at bot. The enemy team will simply dont know what will happen ;D, and if jungler is good, and will figure out what is going on, he will keep camping at bot, and this will make whole your team fed. If you play mid, follow the jungler. Mid lane is hardest to gank imo so if you will get moving with jungler, he wont have to gank your lane, and you will help him at his job. + mid got close to 2 other lanes. he can, and should be everywhere.







. I have pushed my friend from low elo (below 1000) to something around 1350. From there he carried it by himself to 1600. That thought me that you should support your jungler everytime you can. Because jungle is most important role. The jungler is to change favor of the early game to your side. That is why im jungling for the most time (or play top ;p).


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> I remember when I was playing a low low elo on my friend account in season 2. My lord what fun was that. You simply wreck every single one of them. Best is to play top, or mid imo. if you get on top, you should gank mid lane every time jungler is at bot. The enemy team will simply dont know what will happen ;D, and if jungler is good, and will figure out what is going on, he will keep camping at bot, and this will make whole your team fed. If you play mid, follow the jungler. Mid lane is hardest to gank imo so if you will get moving with jungler, he wont have to gank your lane, and you will help him at his job. + mid got close to 2 other lanes. he can, and should be everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have pushed my friend from low elo (below 1000) to something around 1350. From there he carried it by himself to 1600. That thought me that you should support your jungler everytime you can. Because jungle is most important role. The jungler is to change favor of the early game to your side. That is why im jungling for the most time (or play top ;p).


yeah was at almost 1100 elo when i first got ranked. I think im down now to around 850-900 haha. Problem is too though, everytime im jungle, i will set up kills for ganks to help my lanes, and they are simply unable to kill them due to unloading mana too fast, mobility issues etc..., so I have to take the kills. Then i have to camp lanes as a jungler because they are behind which leaves easy counter jungle for other team. I mean, obviously i'm part of my own problem... but getting paird with people worse than you constantly doesnt help haha


----------



## prznar1

Make advantage of your weakness. If you play as jungler and your team still fails, try to play top as on top you can find many champions you can play in jungle, and you already know their mechanics. Then try doing things like i said. + communicate with your team. this should help.

I think i should try to play ranked games again. My 5-0 placement still wait for me ;p


----------



## mush332

Honestly if u want to get better. Read patch notes. Watch the pros play. See how they cs. How they position themselves. How they build. Then practice N get comfy with champions. I know it sounds easy n have been told this 1000000 times but practice makes perfect n the game is constantly changing so u need to read the notes


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Honestly if u want to get better. Read patch notes. Watch the pros play. See how they cs. How they position themselves. How they build. Then practice N get comfy with champions. I know it sounds easy n have been told this 1000000 times but practice makes perfect n the game is constantly changing so u need to read the notes


Yeah I was trying to do this and was improving rapidly, but playing ranked games is just depressing. I mean, when I solo que normal games no matter where I play my stats are glorious lol. first time trying vel-koz mid i went 16/2/9, my support roles i average 3/2/20 type stats, my jungle is usually around 6/3/15ish. I RARELY have bad games when not in "ranked" matches. I mean, i'm not that good yet, i don't know counters very well yet when drafting etc... i'm still a noob... but my point is it seems as though ranked games in low elo's and bronze kind of set you up for failure. It seems to me the placement is most crucial (ill add that i played all 10 placement matches in one night as soon as i hit lvl 30 like a ****** and got put in bronze 2), but i dunno. I suppose i'm just venting because it really almost is always the luck of the draw as far as your team mates. You can even get decent players, but they ALWAYS have small hero pools or don't have the counters to the opponent or what not, or you have games that everyone is butt hurt they cant go mid or top so everyone else just plays lazy or what not...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> yeah was at almost 1100 elo when i first got ranked. I think im down now to around 850-900 haha. Problem is too though, everytime im jungle, i will set up kills for ganks to help my lanes, and they are simply unable to kill them due to unloading mana too fast, mobility issues etc..., so I have to take the kills. Then i have to camp lanes as a jungler because they are behind which leaves easy counter jungle for other team. I mean, obviously i'm part of my own problem... but getting paird with people worse than you constantly doesnt help haha


Even if you take the kills, you're putting them very far ahead.

If you're getting a lot of kills, you barely need to jungle at all. All you really need is your buffs, which takes about 1 minute to do every 5 minutes, leaving you 4 minutes to roam the map and get a lot of kills. Not to mention, if you're getting a lot of kills, you should be much stronger than the enemy jungler, and should be able to go into their jungle and fight them and take their buffs if they try to take yours (although at an elo that low, they rarely even time their buffs or anything so you should be able to take them easily anyways).

If you can't reliably carry your team, then you're not getting teams that are worse than you, you belong where you are, for one reason or another.


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah I was trying to do this and was improving rapidly, but playing ranked games is just depressing. I mean, when I solo que normal games no matter where I play my stats are glorious lol. first time trying vel-koz mid i went 16/2/9, my support roles i average 3/2/20 type stats, my jungle is usually around 6/3/15ish. I RARELY have bad games when not in "ranked" matches. I mean, i'm not that good yet, i don't know counters very well yet when drafting etc... i'm still a noob... but my point is it seems as though ranked games in low elo's and bronze kind of set you up for failure. It seems to me the placement is most crucial (ill add that i played all 10 placement matches in one night as soon as i hit lvl 30 like a ****** and got put in bronze 2), but i dunno. I suppose i'm just venting because it really almost is always the luck of the draw as far as your team mates. You can even get decent players, but they ALWAYS have small hero pools or don't have the counters to the opponent or what not, or you have games that everyone is butt hurt they cant go mid or top so everyone else just plays lazy or what not...


dont worry about counters ur in bronze. If u cant play mid n u get styck there play a champion ur good with. Its bronze play ur best do ur best ull win


----------



## Narokuu

Welp i broke down and played my first ranked game a few hours ago

http://puu.sh/7oC9J/43b8f6df92.jpg

Just going to leave this here.

Have not touched Summoners rift once since last September. Team played well together. and i stepped on Malz.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Welp i broke down and played my first ranked game a few hours ago
> 
> http://puu.sh/7oC9J/43b8f6df92.jpg
> 
> Just going to leave this here.
> 
> Have not touched Summoners rift once since last September. Team played well together. and i stepped on Malz.


10-0 lux? nice.
Whatever I learned in LoL is helping me in DoTA2, I'm already +2 win ratio with windrunner.
Still watching LCS. Reginald back on TSM and they're 5-1 with regi on the team. LoL is a lot more fun to watch now than play.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If you can't reliably carry your team, then you're not getting teams that are worse than you, you belong where you are, for one reason or another.


sometimes you play with people that are uncarryable. they play like zombies, and nothing can be done with that.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> sometimes you play with people that are uncarryable. they play like zombies, and nothing can be done with that.


Those games are very few and far between. I'd say easily less than 5%


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> sometimes you play with people that are uncarryable. they play like zombies, and nothing can be done with that.


This does happen.

I played with a "Friend" the otherday, and they fed so hard and wouldnt stop 2 games in a row that i realized they were the sole reason we lost both games. So now i won't play with them. He was one of those uncarryable players.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Those games are very few and far between. I'd say easily less than 5%


not in bronze. In bronze such games can happen very often. There is no steady game in low elo, people snowball there or lose.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> not in bronze. In bronze such games can happen very often. There is no steady game in low elo, people snowball there or lose.


This is both true and false.

Bronze games are the easiest to carry, but have the most "braindead" players. But thats the thing, both sides have garbage players.
Bronze is the easiest to play agaisnt.


----------



## prznar1

That is why roaming and helping other lanes is best. You should do everything in bronze to make your team mates snowball as you are doing. If you will do that, and they have bit of brain and know atleast a bit about teamplay, you will wreck the enemy team on easy. But getting team with that bit of brain is just pure luck.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> That is why roaming and helping other lanes is best. You should do everything in bronze to make your team mates snowball as you are doing. If you will do that, and they have bit of brain and know atleast a bit about teamplay, you will wreck the enemy team on easy. But getting team with that bit of brain is just pure luck.


I disagree.

It's best to split and respond to pushes and get yourself fed for teamfights.
Defending lanes to make sure they dont die, is what you should do but also for forcing down turrets and dragons.

try to force down towers early except for Bot lane if your ADC is ahead. if your ADC is 2-0/3-0 leave the tower up and let them feed off the lane.
If they are behind force towers and hard farm and just defend so you can get income for teamfighting.
There's been games where we were all behind but we won because I'm a very strong teamfighter. 2 of the Vi games I played were pretty much lost games but my teamfighting won us a few fights and we were able to make a comeback.
Trying to help a failing lane, is not a good idea, let them get into roaming, or try to punish the enemy laners, if they arent an easy lane to turn over, leave it alone and try to make sure they don't feed.

The best is to try to dominate income and teamfights.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> not in bronze. In bronze such games can happen very often. There is no steady game in low elo, people snowball there or lose.


Wha? Here's the result of me smurfing in bronze:










Two of the games I lost I could have easily won if I played better in them, but I got too cocky and threw. The third one I was lagging and disconnecting the entire time.

You can _very easily_ carry in bronze, if you're better than bronze.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Wha? Here's the result of me smurfing in bronze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the games I lost I could have easily won if I played better in them, but I got too cocky and threw. The third one I was lagging and disconnecting the entire time.
> 
> You can _very easily_ carry in bronze, if you're better than bronze.


I say

"if you cant bronze stomp, you deserve to be bronze"


----------



## Balsagna

You can't bronze stomp and hard carry every single game if the enemy has one/2 fed teammates and your level of play is that of a low gold to mid silver. You just won't carry out of it, you won't bronze stomp some games, but to still carry out of it., easily in a 'stomp mode'. But then again, I haven't been in bronze before, lowest I've been is Silver... and Silver was the hardest for me to carry out of.

I've played against and with nothing but bronzes before, don't get me wrong.. dominated. But the amount of brain deads you do have your team is accurate. Maybe you might get 1-2 players that knows something.. but the majority of your team (and theirs) is absurd.


----------



## Narokuu

Played 3 of my placements, been taking my time. had a rough game as Sivir so i took a break, however i am Duoing with a person in Plat 3. we are 2-1 so far. Both wins i went mid and didnt die, I dont think im worthy of playing against plats and golds, but i managed to do it. So that's a nice boost of confidence. im just going to never play on tilt this season, i think it will help a ton.


----------



## Wakalakaz

wastedonlol.com

Post what yours is, no shame!

1568 hours or 65 days... whoops.


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Wha? Here's the result of me smurfing in bronze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the games I lost I could have easily won if I played better in them, but I got too cocky and threw. The third one I was lagging and disconnecting the entire time.
> 
> You can _very easily_ carry in bronze, if you're better than bronze.


and what did i said? your stats easly shows that you were snowballing. 23 games and avg 11k 3d and 11a is not snowballing in every game?? sure a good player can easly gain advantage of the enemy on lane, but what can you do if you encounter rest of the enemy team fed like hell?


----------



## prznar1

By that "timespendonlol" thing i found that guy with biggest amount of time spend on this game in my server (EU NE) is a feeder.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/eune/22385953#ranked-stats

i dont even know how to comment this. This guy spend so much time and learn nothing?







This is somekind of madness.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> and what did i said? your stats easly shows that you were snowballing. 23 games and avg 11k 3d and 11a is not snowballing in every game?? sure a good player can easly gain advantage of the enemy on lane, but what can you do if you encounter rest of the enemy team fed like hell?


The enemy team doesn't get a chance to get fed like hell because I'm kicking their ass for the entire game and they can't leave their towers without dying. I use that advantage to take buffs, dragons, barons, towers and get my team ahead.


----------



## prznar1

Yes but you are speaking about yourself, im talking about typical bronze game without higher league players. Anyway lets move out from bronze.

Why does nobody told me that this new alien DOES dmg. And chasing him is like chasing singed. You do not do that.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

if youre playing at a high level, then yes, bronze will probably be an easy stomp for you. but its not like that for a lot of people.

for players like me, who know how to do most things in the game, but lack really good mechanics, its a nightmare.

im so tired of hearing players say "wut bronze is so easy you literally stomp all those brain dead *******". well, its not like that for majority of us.

and i dont really see the purpose in smurfing an account. how am i supposed to play against a diamond smurfing in bronze? most peoples excuses for it are they are helping a friend, or their main account is banned, or they dont like the longer queues......

it is what it is, but there are 12314352346313241 variables in bronze that can hinder your game, especially if you arent a high level player that can carry the 0-20 ashe bottom or the 2-15 teemo top.

for me bronze is a never ending grind of really uplifting and confidence boosting wins, followed by horrible 1 sided promo stomp losses, followed by no less than 5 horribly demoralizing toxic trollfest games in a row, till im lower than where i started.

i started winning again this weekend, got to mid 90s LP, then BAM smacked in the face with a duo of a silver V with 20 more losses than wins and 0 lp with a bronze IV in the same boat. other team was all high LP, bronze II and I. i guess maybe im where i belong, but im gonna keep grinding out these horrible bronze games in hopes that one day i actually will see the results of all this crap.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> wastedonlol.com
> 
> Post what yours is, no shame!
> 
> 1568 hours or 65 days... whoops.


2050 hours


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Yes but you are speaking about yourself, im talking about typical bronze game without higher league players. Anyway lets move out from bronze.
> 
> Why does nobody told me that this new alien DOES dmg. And chasing him is like chasing singed. You do not do that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> if youre playing at a high level, then yes, bronze will probably be an easy stomp for you. but its not like that for a lot of people.
> 
> for players like me, who know how to do most things in the game, but lack really good mechanics, its a nightmare.
> 
> im so tired of hearing players say "wut bronze is so easy you literally stomp all those brain dead *******". well, its not like that for majority of us.


You guys both seem to have lost track of the conversation.

The original post was the guy complaining that he was losing constantly because he was getting matched with players way worse than him, and that bronze players were uncarryable. I showed him that you can very easily carry out of bronze, _if you're better than bronze_. If you can't carry games in bronze, then you belong there.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Does wastedonlol.com include beta? I played about the same amount on beta as I have on retail...

Plus I took a break of about a year after beta and played HON for about 200 hours in there too...

I'm at 407 hours - way too much time...


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You guys both seem to have lost track of the conversation.
> 
> The original post was the guy complaining that he was losing constantly because he was getting matched with players way worse than him, and that bronze players were uncarryable. I showed him that you can very easily carry out of bronze, _if you're *SUBSTANTIALLY* better than bronze_. If you can't carry games in bronze, then you belong there.


FTFY.

Again, you are obviously much better player with more time to play than most, yet you have been proven wrong multiple times. There are players who once get out of silver hell carry from gold5-plat 4-5 easily. You continue to say that being better than bronze means you should be able to carry them all, and gold5 / silver 1 does not mean you have that much of a skill advantage over bronze 1 players to carry a 0-10 bot lane, or top lane.

Your example and continued statements assume you are either P1->D5 and up skill, or you are bronze. I hate to tell you but there are many large skill gaps that your horrifically flawed 'logic' skips over entirely. Being a G5/G4 level ADC does not mean you will bronze stomp. Being a G5/G4 level support does not mean you will bronze stomp. Being a G4/5 level ANYTHING, does not mean you will bronze stomp. It means simply you can play at the proficiency of what should be a G4/5 player while playing your favored role, and your teammates will likely be able to fulfill their role as well.

The only thing I have noticed between low gold and low silver / high bronze gameplay, is most people have figured out that dying a lot is REALLY bad for your team, and objectives are worth more to the team than kills.

The only way to carry out of this system is to play A LOT of ranked games, using the 4-5 LP differential to slowly climb to promos and hope to high heaven riot is going to troll you with AFKs and insane feeders to carry when you get there.

But sure, guy, go ahead and keep using your D1 smurf example like it has any relavance at all to this conversation, because clearly all of us here are _just_ under challenger skill level.


----------



## Balsagna

You've spent about 2411 hours on League of Legends which means 100 days of your life. You are 0th on NA servers and 48266th in the world.

That's just one account.... I probably have another 500+ hours wracked up on a couple others lol. I has no life


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> FTFY.
> 
> Again, you are obviously much better player with more time to play than most, yet you have been proven wrong multiple times. There are players who once get out of silver hell carry from gold5-plat 4-5 easily. You continue to say that being better than bronze means you should be able to carry them all, and gold5 / silver 1 does not mean you have that much of a skill advantage over bronze 1 players to carry a 0-10 bot lane, or top lane.
> 
> Your example and continued statements assume you are either P1->D5 and up skill, or you are bronze. I hate to tell you but there are many large skill gaps that your horrifically flawed 'logic' skips over entirely. Being a G5/G4 level ADC does not mean you will bronze stomp. Being a G5/G4 level support does not mean you will bronze stomp. Being a G4/5 level ANYTHING, does not mean you will bronze stomp. It means simply you can play at the proficiency of what should be a G4/5 player while playing your favored role, and your teammates will likely be able to fulfill their role as well.
> 
> The only thing I have noticed between low gold and low silver / high bronze gameplay, is most people have figured out that dying a lot is REALLY bad for your team, and objectives are worth more to the team than kills.
> 
> The only way to carry out of this system is to play A LOT of ranked games, using the 4-5 LP differential to slowly climb to promos and hope to high heaven riot is going to troll you with AFKs and insane feeders to carry when you get there.
> 
> But sure, guy, go ahead and keep using your D1 smurf example like it has any relavance at all to this conversation, because clearly all of us here are _just_ under challenger skill level.


Well said, and I'm a Diamond player - Some people just don't understand that being better then where you're stuck at doesn't make it difficult to carry out of depending on how much of a better player you are. Even right now, I have a harder time still playing at the lower level based upon team work. What a lot of players don't understand is that league is a game where you rely on your team and their roles to do their part in a match. You need your peel as an ADC, you need correct focus from your mage or assassins. You need your ganks from your jungle and so on, this 'trust' factor is nearly non existent in the lower tiers all the way up to even Gold where just one or two players don't either trust the team, or are not playing as a team.

Lower tiers also tend to not care about team work as much and focus on KD:R more then objectives or simply to win the game and is often the achilles heel. I'm sorry to say, you're wrong if you're a 30-0-3 AD:Carry - At low level play, that score means absolutely nothing if you're the only one that is fed and you are the only one that has the gold on that team. This makes team fighting much harder to win unless you are not focused. If you do get caught, or you do get focused, you're done and your team is done because there is no gold spread. This is because of that 'trust' factor - Lower tiers just do not work that well together and you're trying to solo that team. I'm not saying you won't win games like that, I'm saying those wins are generally more few than far inbetween. Furthermore, if that team holds out and doesn't instant surrender at 20minutes, their chances of winning increase every minute, because they have a much more even gold spread then your team does.

This doesn't exactly work the same in Plat/Diamond and so on because your team has that 'trust' factor where you know that being 30-0 as an ADC, you will still have a support do their job and have your team peel for you accordingly and make sure you're not insta gibbed. Lower tiers DO NOT have this team work, thus objectives are the big things that win games, not the KD:Ratio - Saying you 'pub stomp in bronze' tells me, you're a liar and are probably just in the Silvers and not much better then bronze (fun fact. Higher bronze players have a higher MMR then mid/low silver players)


----------



## Narokuu

I was finally able to get Medical help, and Franbunny knew how bad i needed it

Now i think i can focus and play league or DOTA2 and enjoy it. IM excited


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Well said, and I'm a Diamond player - Some people just don't understand that being better then where you're stuck at doesn't make it difficult to carry out of depending on how much of a better player you are. Even right now, I have a harder time still playing at the lower level based upon team work. What a lot of players don't understand is that league is a game where you rely on your team and their roles to do their part in a match. You need your peel as an ADC, you need correct focus from your mage or assassins. You need your ganks from your jungle and so on, this 'trust' factor is nearly non existent in the lower tiers all the way up to even Gold where just one or two players don't either trust the team, or are not playing as a team.
> 
> Lower tiers also tend to not care about team work as much and focus on KD:R more then objectives or simply to win the game and is often the achilles heel. I'm sorry to say, you're wrong if you're a 30-0-3 AD:Carry - At low level play, that score means absolutely nothing if you're the only one that is fed and you are the only one that has the gold on that team. This makes team fighting much harder to win unless you are not focused. If you do get caught, or you do get focused, you're done and your team is done because there is no gold spread. This is because of that 'trust' factor - Lower tiers just do not work that well together and you're trying to solo that team. I'm not saying you won't win games like that, I'm saying those wins are generally more few than far inbetween. Furthermore, if that team holds out and doesn't instant surrender at 20minutes, their chances of winning increase every minute, because they have a much more even gold spread then your team does.
> 
> This doesn't exactly work the same in Plat/Diamond and so on because your team has that 'trust' factor where you know that being 30-0 as an ADC, you will still have a support do their job and have your team peel for you accordingly and make sure you're not insta gibbed. Lower tiers DO NOT have this team work, thus objectives are the big things that win games, not the KD:Ratio - Saying you 'pub stomp in bronze' tells me, you're a liar and are probably just in the Silvers and not much better then bronze (fun fact. Higher bronze players have a higher MMR then mid/low silver players)


Thanks, I just get annoyed when I was queueing in my S4 placements with gold / plat borders as the only silver, I would jungle and went 8-2 with great ganks and team fighting, and when lanes were doing there job, listening to pings and watching for my ganks / enemy jungler ganks things went great. I was not carried, I was a key team player to make those victories win, in 2 of the matches I downright carried the game. Then riot puts me with bronze B2/3 players after my S3 placement, trolls commence and I'm barely holding on to s5. Then guys like this come claim if I can't carry 0-10 adc or top as lee jungle that I'm just bad, and I should be in bronze.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> if youre playing at a high level, then yes, bronze will probably be an easy stomp for you. but its not like that for a lot of people.
> 
> for players like me, who know how to do most things in the game, but lack really good mechanics, its a nightmare.
> 
> im so tired of hearing players say "wut bronze is so easy you literally stomp all those brain dead *******". well, its not like that for majority of us.
> 
> and i dont really see the purpose in smurfing an account. how am i supposed to play against a diamond smurfing in bronze? most peoples excuses for it are they are helping a friend, or their main account is banned, or they dont like the longer queues......
> 
> it is what it is, but there are 12314352346313241 variables in bronze that can hinder your game, especially if you arent a high level player that can carry the 0-20 ashe bottom or the 2-15 teemo top.
> 
> for me bronze is a never ending grind of really uplifting and confidence boosting wins, followed by horrible 1 sided promo stomp losses, followed by no less than 5 horribly demoralizing toxic trollfest games in a row, till im lower than where i started.
> 
> i started winning again this weekend, got to mid 90s LP, then BAM smacked in the face with a duo of a silver V with 20 more losses than wins and 0 lp with a bronze IV in the same boat. other team was all high LP, bronze II and I. i guess maybe im where i belong, but im gonna keep grinding out these horrible bronze games in hopes that one day i actually will see the results of all this crap.


Lol thanks for this. This is exactly where I am/how I feel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Even if you take the kills, you're putting them very far ahead.
> 
> If you're getting a lot of kills, you barely need to jungle at all. All you really need is your buffs, which takes about 1 minute to do every 5 minutes, leaving you 4 minutes to roam the map and get a lot of kills. Not to mention, if you're getting a lot of kills, you should be much stronger than the enemy jungler, and should be able to go into their jungle and fight them and take their buffs if they try to take yours (although at an elo that low, they rarely even time their buffs or anything so you should be able to take them easily anyways).
> 
> If you can't reliably carry your team, then you're not getting teams that are worse than you, you belong where you are, for one reason or another.


This is just a ridiculous comment. Here is why:
1- there ARE smurfs and other "better" players such as yourself in these bronze games you are playing against sometimes
2 - the bad players...really... are...very bad. As jimlaheysadrunk said, if you have lanes that are 0-10 or something... where do you think those kills went? ...yeah, not you, but fed the other team. So if you have to carry your whole team like you say, and they are dying often, then I don't care HOW good you are, you are not going to be able to have full map presence and defend all your lanes and what not. Maybe a bit, and be fairly succesful, but by the time mid game rolls around and team fights are popping up... there is YOU, and 2-3 fed enemies... So, anytime you want to stream for me and show me you dominating in a scenario like this... I would love to be graced by your gameplay.
3 - I already said i'm not the greatest player, but def not this bad when I get placed in bronze 2 after only playing the game for 3 months (new to mobas) and play all 10 placement matches back to back at 3 in the morning. Anyway, you saying me not getting bad teams is just the dumbest dang thing I have ever heard. YES, it is VERY much the problem that I get paired with players worse than me...
4 - there are only a few possible scenarious in bronze teams. One, you have guys that ARE able to be carried when you are jung because even though they are bad, they know how to play safe so they don't feed. Two. you get people that ARE bad AND feed bad. This is a no win situation and usually results in a rage quits or afks from your team... Then, there is a the scenario where both teams are pretty even until the bronze moves start coming into play, whichever team has less bronze moments late game wins. (ie your top lane thinks hes a boss and playing fairly well, he won his lane and is able to start taking down close turrets, but meanwhile your own nexus turrets is being attacked and by the time you threaten to track his ip and punch him in the throat as hes catching butterflies down there, he finally teleports. When he arrives, the nexus is at 5% health and you lose because even though you WERE fed the whole game, you have been essentially soloing the entire enemy team inside your base for the last 10 minutes. So that 10/2 game you had going is now like 12/8 and you lost.

Just had to vent. Obviously, not everyone is the greatest of players, but to say that riot has a fair and unbroken match making system in lower tier play is ludicrous.

I didn't even mention when you get into queue and your the only one that says "fill" while everyone else is whining about who is going to be top or mid... so by the time the game starts you have no adc... or no support... or no tankiness...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> FTFY.
> 
> Again, you are obviously much better player with more time to play than most, yet you have been proven wrong multiple times. There are players who once get out of silver hell carry from gold5-plat 4-5 easily. You continue to say that being better than bronze means you should be able to carry them all, and gold5 / silver 1 does not mean you have that much of a skill advantage over bronze 1 players to carry a 0-10 bot lane, or top lane.
> 
> Your example and continued statements assume you are either P1->D5 and up skill, or you are bronze. I hate to tell you but there are many large skill gaps that your horrifically flawed 'logic' skips over entirely. Being a G5/G4 level ADC does not mean you will bronze stomp. Being a G5/G4 level support does not mean you will bronze stomp. Being a G4/5 level ANYTHING, does not mean you will bronze stomp. It means simply you can play at the proficiency of what should be a G4/5 player while playing your favored role, and your teammates will likely be able to fulfill their role as well.
> 
> The only thing I have noticed between low gold and low silver / high bronze gameplay, is most people have figured out that dying a lot is REALLY bad for your team, and objectives are worth more to the team than kills.
> 
> The only way to carry out of this system is to play A LOT of ranked games, using the 4-5 LP differential to slowly climb to promos and hope to high heaven riot is going to troll you with AFKs and insane feeders to carry when you get there.
> 
> But sure, guy, go ahead and keep using your D1 smurf example like it has any relavance at all to this conversation, because clearly all of us here are _just_ under challenger skill level.


Where have I been proven wrong?

I was one of those players. I carried up to plat easily because I figured out a couple of the things I was doing wrong and improved on them, so my gameplay got much better very quickly. Also I never said anything about "silver hell".

Being a bit better doesn't mean you should be able to carry _every_ bronze game, but if you're actually much better than bronze, you can carry out of it easily.

Silver 1/Gold V is _miles_ better than Bronze.

If your bot goes 0-10 then you shuold have done something to shut down the other bot.

A gold player absolutely can bronze stomp - I've done it plenty of times back when I was G4/G5, and yes, as both ADC and support.

If you're getting 4-5LP then it means your MMR is a _lot_ lower than your rank, which means you're actually in a much higher league than you deserve to be in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol thanks for this. This is exactly where I am/how I feel.
> This is just a ridiculous comment. Here is why:
> 1- there ARE smurfs and other "better" players such as yourself in these bronze games you are playing against sometimes
> 2 - the bad players...really... are...very bad. As jimlaheysadrunk said, if you have lanes that are 0-10 or something... where do you think those kills went? ...yeah, not you, but fed the other team. So if you have to carry your whole team like you say, and they are dying often, then I don't care HOW good you are, you are not going to be able to have full map presence and defend all your lanes and what not. Maybe a bit, and be fairly succesful, but by the time mid game rolls around and team fights are popping up... there is YOU, and 2-3 fed enemies... So, anytime you want to stream for me and show me you dominating in a scenario like this... I would love to be graced by your gameplay.
> 3 - I already said i'm not the greatest player, but def not this bad when I get placed in bronze 2 after only playing the game for 3 months (new to mobas) and play all 10 placement matches back to back at 3 in the morning. Anyway, you saying me not getting bad teams is just the dumbest dang thing I have ever heard. YES, it is VERY much the problem that I get paired with players worse than me...
> 4 - there are only a few possible scenarious in bronze teams. One, you have guys that ARE able to be carried when you are jung because even though they are bad, they know how to play safe so they don't feed. Two. you get people that ARE bad AND feed bad. This is a no win situation and usually results in a rage quits or afks from your team... Then, there is a the scenario where both teams are pretty even until the bronze moves start coming into play, whichever team has less bronze moments late game wins. (ie your top lane thinks hes a boss and playing fairly well, he won his lane and is able to start taking down close turrets, but meanwhile your own nexus turrets is being attacked and by the time you threaten to track his ip and punch him in the throat as hes catching butterflies down there, he finally teleports. When he arrives, the nexus is at 5% health and you lose because even though you WERE fed the whole game, you have been essentially soloing the entire enemy team inside your base for the last 10 minutes. So that 10/2 game you had going is now like 12/8 and you lost.
> 
> Just had to vent. Obviously, not everyone is the greatest of players, but to say that riot has a fair and unbroken match making system in lower tier play is ludicrous.
> 
> I didn't even mention when you get into queue and your the only one that says "fill" while everyone else is whining about who is going to be top or mid... so by the time the game starts you have no adc... or no support... or no tankiness...


1) Yes there are, and I came across next to none in my ~30 games getting my account from bronze to silver. There will be a lot more if your account is new and your MMR isn't stable yet.
2) Do you think nobody on my team fed in any of those Elise games? You just have to get more fed and take objectives/map control so they can't snowball.
3) You're in bronze 2. You're below the 40th percentile in NA, 2 out of 3 players are ranked higher than you. I'm not saying yuo don't get bad teams, I'm saying you belong in bronze, and getting bad teams isn't the reason you're there.
4) Out of those ~25 games as Elise (or 100 random teammates), do you think I just happened to get "carryable" teammates every game? No, I had people go 0-5 in their lanes. I just know how to win games, not get cocky when I'm ahead, etc.

Matchmaking is pretty horrible. That doesn't change any of this.

Solo queue isn't just learning how to play, you also have to know how to _carry_ and win games by yourself.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If you're getting 4-5LP then it means your MMR is a _lot_ lower than your rank, which means you're actually in a much higher league than you deserve to be in.
> 1) Yes there are, and I came across next to none in my ~30 games getting my account from bronze to silver. There will be a lot more if your account is new and your MMR isn't stable yet.
> 2) Do you think nobody on my team fed in any of those Elise games? You just have to get more fed and take objectives/map control so they can't snowball.
> 3) You're in bronze 2. You're below the 40th percentile in NA, 2 out of 3 players are ranked higher than you. I'm not saying yuo don't get bad teams, I'm saying you belong in bronze, and getting bad teams isn't the reason you're there.
> 4) Out of those ~25 games as Elise (or 100 random teammates), do you think I just happened to get "carryable" teammates every game? No, I had people go 0-5 in their lanes. I just know how to win games, not get cocky when I'm ahead, etc.
> 
> Matchmaking is pretty horrible. That doesn't change any of this.
> 
> Solo queue isn't just learning how to play, you also have to know how to _carry_ and win games by yourself.


I get what your saying, but as previously mentioned in this discussion. The majority of players do not have the time to master the game like that. Thing like family, job, real life... etc... come into play when 1 game takes anywhere from 20-45 minutes. Anyway, I do get what you are saying, but I think it speaks to a level more of a diamond-challenger status than a bronze-gold. Silver players are similar to bronze, in that they still aren't good, but they know the game. Gold players still aren't good (as a whole), but they know how to play the game and know their characters. This is from my observations. I am far from being anywhere near "good", and don't know every facet of the game yet (ie I still make mistakes mid/late game that I shouldn't be making given a variable in the game that I wasn't paying as close attention to as I should have), but regardless, my point is that there is night and day difference between a player like me, and a player that is just horribly bad because either they have constant distractions so they go afk, they are legally blind, or whatever other reasons there may be...

Also, hero pool is a HUGE issue as well. Someone like elise is ridiculously overpowered in the hands of someone that knows what to do with her when playing against a bunch of baddies, but in the hands of a bronze noob, shes next to useless and an easy kill.

I dunno, I mean obviously the only thing I can take away from this entire conversation, from what you and others have provided is this: "You belong in bronze because your in bronze. get better, and carry 2/1 win ratio to keep moving up in rank and carry your 2/3 promos to get out of silver".

Maybe it's just me, but that logic just sounds completely absurd for a game that emphasizes team play. If i'm 1100 elo, and im playing with everyone on my team who is ~800, and the entire other team is 1000 elo players... common sense says they are probably going to win and 1100 elo isn't enough experience to beat them and carry the entire team every single time i want to play a 45 minute game...

p.s. since 1100 my elo has dropped to just under 900 now... so i stopped playing ranked completely out of frustration.

It's simple, progression in solo queue for points should be based on individual achievement, not on team wins. When you get to promo's THEN it should be more team oriented. How will this work? Because only the better players will get enough points to make it to the promos, thereby creating more solid teams with players who take it seriously.

Just my spitting crap obviously, but there is no use to try to climb out of bronze in my mind. I can win 5 games in a row, but if I lose 2 promos all those points get taken away, then I still need a 2/1 win ratio to SLOWLY climb back just to promos again... It really is stupid


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Where have I been proven wrong?
> 
> I was one of those players. I carried up to plat easily because I figured out a couple of the things I was doing wrong and improved on them, so my gameplay got much better very quickly. Also I never said anything about "silver hell".
> 
> Being a bit better doesn't mean you should be able to carry _every_ bronze game, but if you're actually much better than bronze, you can carry out of it easily.
> 
> Silver 1/Gold V is _miles_ better than Bronze.
> 
> If your bot goes 0-10 then you shuold have done something to shut down the other bot.
> 
> A gold player absolutely can bronze stomp - I've done it plenty of times back when I was G4/G5, and yes, as both ADC and support.
> 
> If you're getting 4-5LP then it means your MMR is a _lot_ lower than your rank, which means you're actually in a much higher league than you deserve to be in.


The countless times other Diamond / plat players have agreed with those in near bronze hell, the pull down is ridiculous, these players shouldn't be ALLOWED to queue for ranked, but not for you so you are sure it doesn't exist. Because you have to CARRY people much worse than you to get near the level your skill is at, the only way to do it is to climb in small LP gains over losses differential.

I've never had issues being out of bronze, in fact I've never been placed in bronze, my issue is riot places 3 bronze 3 players with me, against 3 S1 players and does that 3 games in a row, absolutely tanking my MMR and LP in one VERY fast fell swoop.

S1 is / gold 5 has some map awareness and a general knowledge that leeroying is bad, mmmkay. That is about the only difference I've seen between gold 5 and bronze1 players and everything in between.

Tell me, oh so omniscient one how do I stop my 50% of the time random stupid bot from playing aggressively against a team they already are 0-4. If there was anything I could do about it, I would have, but I need my own farm, and me being there would serve no purpose with the lane pushed up against the enemy turret for 10 minutes (Yea, they ARE that bad, and don't listen when you say don't push).

You weren't a gold player, you were a diamond player climbing through gold. You already stated you shot right up through silver gold and plat. I don't know how much time you have to play but congrats, you're probably substantially better than me. You're also wrong, but that is what you seem to have an issue facing.

You misread, or don't understand what differential means. That means my gain is 22-24 LP per win, and my loss is 16-18LP per loss which would be a 4-5 LP differential.

But in all seriousness, if you think you understand the system so much, explain to me why I had my placement matches against high gold and low plat players, went 8 for 10 on wins with 80% or higher kill participation from jungle and only 3-4 deaths max, continued the same way for ~ 10 games while I promo'd to s3 from s5, then got 11matches in a row of bronze 2 OR BELOW teammates which took me right back down to S5. Really, explain it to me, because I really don't know HOW to play with bronze players who have such a lack of knowledge of the game and strategy, who don't listen to pings, and feed kills to enemies with reckless abandon. When I'm paired with them, its almost a guaranteed loss.

EDIT: The one thing I didn't mention which is somewhat the elephant in the room, is most lower end players are stuck with small champ pools, I wonder if you had all the FOTM in -meta champions when you shot up in rankings. I have a small pool, and I have a feeling that is hurting me as well.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I get what your saying, but as previously mentioned in this discussion. The majority of players do not have the time to master the game like that.


And that's completely fine, but then to turn around and say "crappy teammates are holding me back" is ridiculous.
Quote:


> Also, hero pool is a HUGE issue as well. Someone like elise is ridiculously overpowered in the hands of someone that knows what to do with her when playing against a bunch of baddies, but in the hands of a bronze noob, shes next to useless and an easy kill.


I agree. So if you don't have time to either get a decent pool of heroes or learn one hero really well (I carried myself from gold I to almost diamond playing _solely_ Elise), then you just aren't going to get high up in the rankings.
Quote:


> I dunno, I mean obviously the only thing I can take away from this entire conversation, from what you and others have provided is this: "You belong in bronze because your in bronze. get better, and carry 2/1 win ratio to keep moving up in rank and carry your 2/3 promos to get out of silver".
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but that logic just sounds completely absurd for a game that emphasizes team play. If i'm 1100 elo, and im playing with everyone on my team who is ~800, and the entire other team is 1000 elo players... common sense says they are probably going to win and 1100 elo isn't enough experience to beat them and carry the entire team every single time i want to play a 45 minute game...


There's a huge gigantic overlap between leagues though. "Better than bronze" is like... Silver 3ish, that's where you stop going against bronze players regularly. That isn't a difference of 100 Elo, and a mid-high silver player will be able to carry themselves (obviously not with a 90%+ win rate, probably closer to 60% or so) out of bronze.
Quote:


> p.s. since 1100 my elo has dropped to just under 900 now... so i stopped playing ranked completely out of frustration.
> 
> It's simple, progression in solo queue for points should be based on individual achievement, not on team wins. When you get to promo's THEN it should be more team oriented. How will this work? Because only the better players will get enough points to make it to the promos, thereby creating more solid teams with players who take it seriously.
> 
> Just my spitting crap obviously, but there is no use to try to climb out of bronze in my mind. I can win 5 games in a row, but if I lose 2 promos all those points get taken away, then I still need a 2/1 win ratio to SLOWLY climb back just to promos again... It really is stupid


There's no reliable way to measure individual performance. Team performance is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The countless times other Diamond / plat players have agreed with those in near bronze hell, the pull down is ridiculous, these players shouldn't be ALLOWED to queue for ranked, but not for you so you are sure it doesn't exist. Because you have to CARRY people much worse than you to get near the level your skill is at, the only way to do it is to climb in small LP gains over losses differential.


Other people disagreeing is proof? I disagree with them, does that mean that they're proven wrong? Also I've learned most of what I'm saying from listening to Challenger streamers.
Quote:


> I've never had issues being out of bronze, in fact I've never been placed in bronze, my issue is riot places 3 bronze 3 players with me, against 3 S1 players and does that 3 games in a row, absolutely tanking my MMR and LP in one VERY fast fell swoop.


Usually the result of a duo, which are problems.
Quote:


> S1 is / gold 5 has some map awareness and a general knowledge that leeroying is bad, mmmkay. That is about the only difference I've seen between gold 5 and bronze1 players and everything in between.


Then you haven't been watching very well.
Quote:


> Tell me, oh so omniscient one how do I stop my 50% of the time random stupid bot from playing aggressively against a team they already are 0-4. If there was anything I could do about it, I would have, but I need my own farm, and me being there would serve no purpose with the lane pushed up against the enemy turret for 10 minutes (Yea, they ARE that bad, and don't listen when you say don't push).


Dive them. You're better than the other team, so you should be higher level with more gold than most of them. Force objectives while their lane is stuck at their tower. Use your lane pushing to bait out ganks and countergank.
Quote:


> You weren't a gold player, you were a diamond player climbing through gold. You already stated you shot right up through silver gold and plat. I don't know how much time you have to play but congrats, you're probably substantially better than me. You're also wrong, but that is what you seem to have an issue facing.


You think I instantly went from silver to diamond level? I didn't even start timing my buffs until I hit high gold. I still don't know half the lane matchups. I'm not diamond (but I could be with a bit of practice).
Quote:


> You misread, or don't understand what differential means. That means my gain is 22-24 LP per win, and my loss is 16-18LP per loss which would be a 4-5 LP differential.


And if you only have a 50% win rate (which should be the minimum if you're actually better than your League), then you'll still be gaining ranks.
Quote:


> But in all seriousness, if you think you understand the system so much, explain to me why I had my placement matches against high gold and low plat players, went 8 for 10 on wins with 80% or higher kill participation from jungle and only 3-4 deaths max, continued the same way for ~ 10 games while I promo'd to s3 from s5, then got 11matches in a row of bronze 2 OR BELOW teammates which took me right back down to S5. Really, explain it to me, because I really don't know HOW to play with bronze players who have such a lack of knowledge of the game and strategy, who don't listen to pings, and feed kills to enemies with reckless abandon. When I'm paired with them, its almost a guaranteed loss.


Sounds like you had one game with high gold/low plat players and for some reason think all of your games were, and then you couldn't carry crappy teams (which you have to know how to do to progress far in solo queue) and dropped back down. Like you just said, you don't know how to play with those kind of players.
Quote:


> EDIT: The one thing I didn't mention which is somewhat the elephant in the room, is most lower end players are stuck with small champ pools, I wonder if you had all the FOTM in -meta champions when you shot up in rankings. I have a small pool, and I have a feeling that is hurting me as well.


I played Graves from Silver whatever to Gold V, switched roles and played only Maokai from Gold V to Gold I, and solely Elise from Gold I to Plat I. No other heroes at all except when I didn't get jungle (then I usually just lost because I don't know many others anymore).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I was finally able to get Medical help, and Franbunny knew how bad i needed it
> 
> Now i think i can focus and play league or DOTA2 and enjoy it. IM excited


/hugs


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> /hugs


Thanks Fran, means a lot. you really knew what was going on.


----------



## prznar1

Guys, im thinking about changing my AD runes from 15 ad to 7+ and 6% lifesteal. rest will be unchanged, resists and armor. Is it worth it in S4 to do that change?


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> Guys, im thinking about changing my AD runes from 15 ad to 7+ and 6% lifesteal. rest will be unchanged, resists and armor. Is it worth it in S4 to do that change?


Depends on the champ you're playing and your support: If you have a sustain type support, I would go with the AD and someone who harasses a lot (Caitlyn or Twitch would be great on this) I would have both rune books available when ranking. However as Diamond ADC, - I run 8 AD marks and 1 crit mark (random crits happen way more then you think in lane) 1 AD quint and 2 LS quints and then resistances. I swear by the 1 crit mark - especially if you get the mastery to increase your attack speed after a crit strike. If you notice you landed a crit, it's a good time to take advantage of that in lane.









As for this elo stuff - No one is commenting on the points I was making so I assume it's a no argument scenario that lower tiers are harder to carry out of then they need to be. If you're a low gold - silver in skill player, and stuck in Bronze - It's still much harder to 'go up' then it is to be playing in the Gold/Silver range at your respected level. Some people do, indeed deserve to be Bronze if they're a Bronze player and don't quite understand the game very well or have a pretty low champion pool or weak in all but say, one lane. However, there ARE people who don't deserve to be in Bronze or even Silver but had a very very rough time getting out it. It does hold true that your promotion series throws you with terribads quite often and you must bring that A game if you want to win.

My advice in Bronze/Silver and even Gold is to play a Jungle and go win every lane for your team. That was the easiest way for me, followed by playing my main role as an ADC where, well... you just have to make plays. I found playing an AP carry the easiest to 'dominate' the lane, but as an AP Carry, it's much harder to wreck a whole team and get objectives by yourself. That's why jungles, ADC carrys or bruisers that snowball well (Jayce, Riven, J4, Nasus) can hyper carry and when games because of how quick they can take objectives.

The only champ I would recommend playing in mid to carry out of tiers would be TF. He's not a strong laner but if you keep an eye on your jungle, gank when he does and make it a 4v2 or a 3v1 every time you have ulti up. Work on team comps a lot, you'd be surprised on how much of a difference that makes


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Where have I been proven wrong?
> 
> I was one of those players. I carried up to plat easily because I figured out a couple of the things I was doing wrong and improved on them, so my gameplay got much better very quickly. Also I never said anything about "silver hell".
> 
> Being a bit better doesn't mean you should be able to carry _every_ bronze game, but if you're actually much better than bronze, you can carry out of it easily.
> 
> Silver 1/Gold V is _miles_ better than Bronze.
> 
> *If your bot goes 0-10 then you shuold have done something to shut down the other bot.*
> 
> A gold player absolutely can bronze stomp - I've done it plenty of times back when I was G4/G5, and yes, as both ADC and support.
> 
> If you're getting 4-5LP then it means your MMR is a _lot_ lower than your rank, which means you're actually in a much higher league than you deserve to be in.
> 1) Yes there are, and I came across next to none in my ~30 games getting my account from bronze to silver. There will be a lot more if your account is new and your MMR isn't stable yet.
> 2) Do you think nobody on my team fed in any of those Elise games? You just have to get more fed and take objectives/map control so they can't snowball.
> 3) You're in bronze 2. You're below the 40th percentile in NA, 2 out of 3 players are ranked higher than you. I'm not saying yuo don't get bad teams, I'm saying you belong in bronze, and getting bad teams isn't the reason you're there.
> 4) Out of those ~25 games as Elise (or 100 random teammates), do you think I just happened to get "carryable" teammates every game? No, I had people go 0-5 in their lanes. I just know how to win games, not get cocky when I'm ahead, etc.
> 
> Matchmaking is pretty horrible. That doesn't change any of this.
> 
> Solo queue isn't just learning how to play, you also have to know how to _carry_ and win games by yourself.


so when my bot is 0-10, and top is 0-5, and mid is 0-3, and none of them ward, then what do i do? magically split into 3 junglers and win each lane for them?

games in bronze implode so fast, sometimes you dont have time to do damage control. ive had countless games where people literally give up after FB. AFTER FB!!!. you are speaking as if we are all diamond players and anything lower deserves to be bronze. its maddening and is also a really common mindset in LoL, which contributes to the endless flaming and league shaming on the LoL forums. i dont know how to say this nicely, but you are the typical league of legends player that i cant stand. sorry, no offense intended, but seriously, you guys are mental.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> so when my bot is 0-10, and top is 0-5, and mid is 0-3, and none of them ward, then what do i do? magically split into 3 junglers and win each lane for them?
> 
> games in bronze implode so fast, sometimes you dont have time to do damage control. ive had countless games where people literally give up after FB. AFTER FB!!!. you are speaking as if we are all diamond players and anything lower deserves to be bronze. its maddening and is also a really common mindset in LoL, which contributes to the endless flaming and league shaming on the LoL forums. i dont know how to say this nicely, but you are the typical league of legends player that i cant stand. sorry, no offense intended, but seriously, you guys are mental.


Knowing how to snowball lanes and make it impossible for your lane to lose, no matter how dumb they are, is important. If you gank the lane once and then go gank somewhere else, the other player is just going to farm better or get a gank and end up even again. You have to gank them 2-3 times and put them miles behind and then buy wards for your lanes and ward for them, because they obviously can't do it. As a jungle you should always have at least one ward on you. In lower level games I frequently buy 2-3 wards every time I go back (and I can afford to because I'm wrecking the enemy team).

The wards are more for your information than your teammate's though (because they don't look at the map anyways). You see their jungler ganking your top? Ping it and then go do dragon. See their jungler bot? Dive their top and take the tower, or head down to contest dragon after your bot dies, or take their red, etc.

If your bot is 0-10, top is 0-5, and mid is 0-3, it sounds like their jungler has been wreaking havoc. What have you been doing to stop them or offset their lead? Counter ganking? Taking their buffs? Taking objectives? If you think that every single lane losing without help from their jungler is a common thing, then you need to watch games more carefully.

The best way to improve in League is to completely ignore your team and how they messed up and examine what you could have done to prevent that. Do you think a challenger player is ever going to lose a game in bronze? Of course not. So focus on how you can improve and what you could have done better to prevent or make up for your team's poor playing. Even when I was playing in plat I, that's how I thought. I know that a challenger player would stomp this league with a 70-80% win rate, so why am I blaming my team when my win rate is only 55-60%? Obviously I can be playing better.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Knowing how to snowball lanes and make it impossible for your lane to lose, no matter how dumb they are, is important. If you gank the lane once and then go gank somewhere else, the other player is just going to farm better or get a gank and end up even again. You have to gank them 2-3 times and put them miles behind and then buy wards for your lanes and ward for them, because they obviously can't do it. As a jungle you should always have at least one ward on you. In lower level games I frequently buy 2-3 wards every time I go back (and I can afford to because I'm wrecking the enemy team).
> 
> The wards are more for your information than your teammate's though (because they don't look at the map anyways). You see their jungler ganking your top? Ping it and then go do dragon. See their jungler bot? Dive their top and take the tower, or head down to contest dragon after your bot dies, or take their red, etc.
> 
> If your bot is 0-10, top is 0-5, and mid is 0-3, *it sounds like their jungler has been wreaking havoc*. What have you been doing to stop them or offset their lead? Counter ganking? Taking their buffs? Taking objectives? If you think that every single lane losing without help from their jungler is a common thing, then you need to watch games more carefully.
> 
> The best way to improve in League is to completely ignore your team and how they messed up and examine what you could have done to prevent that. Do you think a challenger player is ever going to lose a game in bronze? Of course not. So focus on how you can improve and what you could have done better to prevent or make up for your team's poor playing. Even when I was playing in plat I, that's how I thought. I know that a challenger player would stomp this league with a 70-80% win rate, so why am I blaming my team when my win rate is only 55-60%? Obviously I can be playing better.


Good information, I have been reading a lot and following challenger twitch to get more information, but you have some flaws in your statements I've bolded above.

About the jungles, sadly.. no. When I get teamed with b2/3 players the enemy jungle generally does even worse than I do, its just the lanes lose so badly you quite literally need to be supporting all 3 lanes simultaneously.

True, the introspection of most players who want to get better doesn't come across well here, but then again you constantly say its all your fault to the players dismissing the issues which mostly surround MMR and the terrible way that league queues you with other players. You offend people because you have time / current skill level so far above their issues, that you say its all their fault they can't rise. When really it is they can't rise within the system because it presses undue strain on their lives to PLAY enough to rise.

The real issue seems to be that the MMR system purposefully gives you a series of matches you are supposed to lose but the problem is, especially at the low levels those losses take as much LP as one where you get 0-10 feeder with an AFK, forcing you to play MANY matches to climb quickly, and I would wager a guess that most people who really are stuck in leagues / matches below their skill level, don't play enough games a day for real progress to be made.

You made a statement earlier, saying I took 1 match with gold / plat players to mean I was playing at that level. I wasn't. In my placement matches, after my 3rd match I was the only silver on the board, after the 5th match there was 2 golds 2 plats and me. If i had a team who I could reliably feed from jungle without undue risk, and stupid over extension of their lane, I would be able to climb. In fact, in most of my match history, all I require is a lane capable of holding on long enough to get ganks, and setting up the adc/ top / mid to snowball.

I'm not sure if you really mean I should forgo my own farm, to sit on a lane which is losing 2v2 without jungle support but continuing to be aggressive, to camp 2 champs under their own turret, especially early game. You can't dive that. The only possible outcome I see for that is to turn a double kill into a triple kill.

In all seriousness, do you remember how bad players in bronze are? What would you suggest I do to the aggressive feeding bot lane who keeps shoving the lane and standing under the enemy turret, how do I fix that to not lose.

I keep using this example because it is beyond common, bot lanes seem to be my Achilles heel, my top and mids are almost always ok, and I get them fed fine, but bottom feeds when no enemy jungle even shows up.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Knowing how to snowball lanes and make it impossible for your lane to lose, no matter how dumb they are, is important. If you gank the lane once and then go gank somewhere else, the other player is just going to farm better or get a gank and end up even again. You have to gank them 2-3 times and put them miles behind and then buy wards for your lanes and ward for them, because they obviously can't do it. As a jungle you should always have at least one ward on you. In lower level games I frequently buy 2-3 wards every time I go back (and I can afford to because I'm wrecking the enemy team).
> 
> The wards are more for your information than your teammate's though (because they don't look at the map anyways). You see their jungler ganking your top? Ping it and then go do dragon. See their jungler bot? Dive their top and take the tower, or head down to contest dragon after your bot dies, or take their red, etc.
> 
> If your bot is 0-10, top is 0-5, and mid is 0-3, it sounds like their jungler has been wreaking havoc. What have you been doing to stop them or offset their lead? Counter ganking? Taking their buffs? Taking objectives? If you think that every single lane losing without help from their jungler is a common thing, then you need to watch games more carefully.
> 
> The best way to improve in League is to completely ignore your team and how they messed up and examine what you could have done to prevent that. Do you think a challenger player is ever going to lose a game in bronze? Of course not. So focus on how you can improve and what you could have done better to prevent or make up for your team's poor playing. Even when I was playing in plat I, that's how I thought. I know that a challenger player would stomp this league with a 70-80% win rate, so why am I blaming my team when my win rate is only 55-60%? Obviously I can be playing better.


it is common for a lane, or multiple lanes to be down multiple kills by 5 mins without any help from the jungler whatsoever. especially in bronze. its very common for me to hear FIRST BLOOD.........DOUBLE KILL before i even get to my second buff. the best way to improve in league CAN NOT be to ignore your team and focus only on me. that doesnt work if you yourself, or someone on your team cant carry. if there isnt someone on your team of WAY higher skill level, you HAVE to work with your team to win. you HAVE to focus on what they are doing to win. if you dont, they make the same mistakes over and over and over again.

as far as warding goes, i spend way more on wards than i should when i jungle to make up for lanes lack of warding. i am not the guy that blames my team for every loss. i play like crap, im aware of that, and i try not to do it again. thats how you get better. i fully understand this. what i dont understand is high ranking players not being able to see why we struggle in bronze. i am nowhere near your skill level, but im also above majority of bronze in skill as well.. this isnt to say that im better than bronze, i just mean that i have more game knowledge and skill than quite a few of the people im matched with. basically the gap between skill levels is so huge, im playing with people who have a very basic understand of the game AND bad mechanics, where i have a much better understanding of what it takes to win, and what we as a team should be doing at any given time, but i myself have lacking mechanics. when you combine really bad mechanics with really bad game knowledge, you get a really bad player, who shouldnt even be playing ranked in the first place.

again, i am fully aware that i am not that great at this game, but i do try to improve, which if you read some of my other posts in this thread is obvious. i just feel like players of higher ranks dont understand what its like for us who arent plat/diamond skilled, or even gold for that matter. this makes it easy for them to say " psh you just have to carry harder or you are supposed to be bronze." and stuff along those lines. obviously if i had a diamond/plat skill level i wouldnt be here. but what i do have is a silver skill level, which isnt enough to get out of the cesspool of bronze without a heaping serving of LUCK.

youve gotta stop comparing what a diamond or a plat player would do in bronze and start thinking about all the variables in bronze that make it hard for someone of average skill to escape from it. i know ill make it out, its just a matter of time and practice, but im really just tired of hearing " you just have to learn how to carry harder" or " look at me im diamond and i went 11234123 - 0 and went from bV to D1 in a day.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Knowing how to snowball lanes and make it impossible for your lane to lose, no matter how dumb they are, is important. If you gank the lane once and then go gank somewhere else, the other player is just going to farm better or get a gank and end up even again. You have to gank them 2-3 times and put them miles behind and then buy wards for your lanes and ward for them, because they obviously can't do it. As a jungle you should always have at least one ward on you. In lower level games I frequently buy 2-3 wards every time I go back (and I can afford to because I'm wrecking the enemy team).
> 
> The wards are more for your information than your teammate's though (because they don't look at the map anyways). You see their jungler ganking your top? Ping it and then go do dragon. See their jungler bot? Dive their top and take the tower, or head down to contest dragon after your bot dies, or take their red, etc.
> 
> If your bot is 0-10, top is 0-5, and mid is 0-3, it sounds like their jungler has been wreaking havoc. What have you been doing to stop them or offset their lead? Counter ganking? Taking their buffs? Taking objectives? If you think that every single lane losing without help from their jungler is a common thing, then you need to watch games more carefully.
> 
> The best way to improve in League is to completely ignore your team and how they messed up and examine what you could have done to prevent that. Do you think a challenger player is ever going to lose a game in bronze? Of course not. So focus on how you can improve and what you could have done better to prevent or make up for your team's poor playing. Even when I was playing in plat I, that's how I thought. I know that a challenger player would stomp this league with a 70-80% win rate, so why am I blaming my team when my win rate is only 55-60%? Obviously I can be playing better.


EDIT: browser freak out, double post.


----------



## Narokuu

4-1 in my placements, having great games, scared to death to keep playing T.T


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Good information, I have been reading a lot and following challenger twitch to get more information, but you have some flaws in your statements I've bolded above.
> 
> About the jungles, sadly.. no. When I get teamed with b2/3 players the enemy jungle generally does even worse than I do, its just the lanes lose so badly you quite literally need to be supporting all 3 lanes simultaneously.
> 
> True, the introspection of most players who want to get better doesn't come across well here, but then again you constantly say its all your fault to the players dismissing the issues which mostly surround MMR and the terrible way that league queues you with other players. You offend people because you have time / current skill level so far above their issues, that you say its all their fault they can't rise. When really it is they can't rise within the system because it presses undue strain on their lives to PLAY enough to rise.
> 
> The real issue seems to be that the MMR system purposefully gives you a series of matches you are supposed to lose but the problem is, especially at the low levels those losses take as much LP as one where you get 0-10 feeder with an AFK, forcing you to play MANY matches to climb quickly, and I would wager a guess that most people who really are stuck in leagues / matches below their skill level, don't play enough games a day for real progress to be made.
> 
> You made a statement earlier, saying I took 1 match with gold / plat players to mean I was playing at that level. I wasn't. In my placement matches, after my 3rd match I was the only silver on the board, after the 5th match there was 2 golds 2 plats and me. If i had a team who I could reliably feed from jungle without undue risk, and stupid over extension of their lane, I would be able to climb. In fact, in most of my match history, all I require is a lane capable of holding on long enough to get ganks, and setting up the adc/ top / mid to snowball.
> 
> I'm not sure if you really mean I should forgo my own farm, to sit on a lane which is losing 2v2 without jungle support but continuing to be aggressive, to camp 2 champs under their own turret, especially early game. You can't dive that. The only possible outcome I see for that is to turn a double kill into a triple kill.
> 
> In all seriousness, do you remember how bad players in bronze are? What would you suggest I do to the aggressive feeding bot lane who keeps shoving the lane and standing under the enemy turret, how do I fix that to not lose.
> 
> I keep using this example because it is beyond common, bot lanes seem to be my Achilles heel, my top and mids are almost always ok, and I get them fed fine, but bottom feeds when no enemy jungle even shows up.


You can't support all 3 lanes simultaneously, but you can snowball each lane one after the other, sacrificing whichever one is worse off.

If they can't play enough to progress, then they should recognize that instead of putting all the blame on their team. I'm not going to practice guitar for 10 minutes a week and then blame my bandmates when I'm not at their skill level.

If you were actually playing at a gold/plat level, you wouldn't have any issues getting out of bronze. Probably got a lucky streak in placements (or you were duoing) and then got dropped once you started losing because your MMR was still uncertain.

Yes, you should forego farm (because you should be farming heroes, not minions, if you're more than slightly above your current rank) to dive enemies. If you don't know how to dive early game, then you should work on it. If your lane is literally pushing to their tower and taking harass but not giving any out, then put that pressure to use in other ways. Push with them and take the tower, take map control because the enemy bot lane can't leave without losing their tower (or at least taking a lot of damage on it), etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> it is common for a lane, or multiple lanes to be down multiple kills by 5 mins without any help from the jungler whatsoever. especially in bronze. its very common for me to hear FIRST BLOOD.........DOUBLE KILL before i even get to my second buff. the best way to improve in league CAN NOT be to ignore your team and focus only on me. that doesnt work if you yourself, or someone on your team cant carry. if there isnt someone on your team of WAY higher skill level, you HAVE to work with your team to win. you HAVE to focus on what they are doing to win. if you dont, they make the same mistakes over and over and over again.
> 
> as far as warding goes, i spend way more on wards than i should when i jungle to make up for lanes lack of warding. i am not the guy that blames my team for every loss. i play like crap, im aware of that, and i try not to do it again. thats how you get better. i fully understand this. what i dont understand is high ranking players not being able to see why we struggle in bronze. i am nowhere near your skill level, but im also above majority of bronze in skill as well.. this isnt to say that im better than bronze, i just mean that i have more game knowledge and skill than quite a few of the people im matched with. basically the gap between skill levels is so huge, im playing with people who have a very basic understand of the game AND bad mechanics, where i have a much better understanding of what it takes to win, and what we as a team should be doing at any given time, but i myself have lacking mechanics. when you combine really bad mechanics with really bad game knowledge, you get a really bad player, who shouldnt even be playing ranked in the first place.
> 
> again, i am fully aware that i am not that great at this game, but i do try to improve, which if you read some of my other posts in this thread is obvious. i just feel like players of higher ranks dont understand what its like for us who arent plat/diamond skilled, or even gold for that matter. this makes it easy for them to say " psh you just have to carry harder or you are supposed to be bronze." and stuff along those lines. obviously if i had a diamond/plat skill level i wouldnt be here. but what i do have is a silver skill level, which isnt enough to get out of the cesspool of bronze without a heaping serving of LUCK.
> 
> youve gotta stop comparing what a diamond or a plat player would do in bronze and start thinking about all the variables in bronze that make it hard for someone of average skill to escape from it. i know ill make it out, its just a matter of time and practice, but im really just tired of hearing " you just have to learn how to carry harder" or " look at me im diamond and i went 11234123 - 0 and went from bV to D1 in a day.


That's common in plat, too. The entire team being down that many kills, across several games, however, is indicative of their junglers having free reign over the map.

That is the best way to improve at League. It isn't the best way to win, especially at higher levels, but it's the best way to improve, and then winning will follow.

You're in bronze 2 (unless that was someone else who said that), your rank is above the majority of bronze players, so why do you have an issue with your rank?

Why shouldn't terrible players be playing ranked? They drop very quickly to the lowest tiers of ranked, which if you're competent, you wouldn't even interact with. If all of the awful players left, then the barrier to be considered "awful" would raise and you'd be saying the same thing about the new bronze players who were previously gold or whatever.

I think a high silver player could carry easily out of bronze. Mid-silver would eventually get there but wouldn't be able to carry every game.

Thinking about what betters players than you would do is how you improve (or at least, how I improved). I'd be playing a game in low plat and thinking "Nightblue wouldn't be losing this game, what would he do in this situation to turn this into a winning game?".


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You can't support all 3 lanes simultaneously, but you can snowball each lane one after the other, sacrificing whichever one is worse off.
> 
> If they can't play enough to progress, then they should recognize that instead of putting all the blame on their team. I'm not going to practice guitar for 10 minutes a week and then blame my bandmates when I'm not at their skill level.
> 
> If you were actually playing at a gold/plat level, you wouldn't have any issues getting out of bronze. Probably got a lucky streak in placements (or you were duoing) and then got dropped once you started losing because your MMR was still uncertain.
> 
> Yes, you should forego farm (because you should be farming heroes, not minions, if you're more than slightly above your current rank) to dive enemies. If you don't know how to dive early game, then you should work on it. If your lane is literally pushing to their tower and taking harass but not giving any out, then put that pressure to use in other ways. Push with them and take the tower, take map control because the enemy bot lane can't leave without losing their tower (or at least taking a lot of damage on it), etc.
> That's common in plat, too. The entire team being down that many kills, across several games, however, is indicative of their junglers having free reign over the map.
> 
> That is the best way to improve at League. It isn't the best way to win, especially at higher levels, but it's the best way to improve, and then winning will follow.
> 
> You're in bronze 2 (unless that was someone else who said that), your rank is above the majority of bronze players, so why do you have an issue with your rank?
> 
> Why shouldn't terrible players be playing ranked? They drop very quickly to the lowest tiers of ranked, which if you're competent, you wouldn't even interact with. If all of the awful players left, then the barrier to be considered "awful" would raise and you'd be saying the same thing about the new bronze players who were previously gold or whatever.
> 
> I think a high silver player could carry easily out of bronze. Mid-silver would eventually get there but wouldn't be able to carry every game.
> 
> Thinking about what betters players than you would do is how you improve (or at least, how I improved). I'd be playing a game in low plat and thinking "Nightblue wouldn't be losing this game, what would he do in this situation to turn this into a winning game?".


I don't have a problem with your suggestions and advice, they're all sound. But I'm speaking from experience here, a High silver will not easily carry out of Bronze, nor will a mid gold. It's not 'easy' - Can you and will you? Yes, but not easy


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I don't have a problem with your suggestions and advice, they're all sound. But I'm speaking from experience here, a High silver will not easily carry out of Bronze, nor will a mid gold. It's not 'easy' - Can you and will you? Yes, but not easy


Also speaking from experience, yes it is easy.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Also speaking from experience, yes it is easy.


doubt it


----------



## Avonosac

I'm fairly certain you have reading comprehension issues. I'm done, you clearly don't care and you're just having fun trolling those stuck in silver hell trying to carry bronze dead weight, or those stuck in bronze hell. I have never duo'd in LoL, I have like.. 10 players on my friends list at all. I carried those games with gold / plat players because I play well at that level when paired with sufficiently competent players, but apparently I don't have the ability to carry extremely bad players. I have never been bronze, I started playing ranked in Season 3 and immediately placed into S4, this season I was placed into s5 after the placements I explained earlier.

You are a diamond player.. or Plat 1.. since there is hardly a difference between plat 1 / d5. You should have carried out easily. I am more likely a G5 / G4 if I played enough caliber player, carrying that much dead weight is above my ability at this point.

I know I can only support 2 lanes max within a close amount of time, thats why I usually have to forgo bot, because they are usually by far the worst (paper cannons with clueless supports), and feed so bad nothing I can do stops it. Unfortunately that means 40% of our team is not getting the CS, or kills needed to farm at all and the team fights go very badly, and very quickly. Usually it gets to the point that I can't even split push effectively on lee or shy because they can't keep a siege off a turret, even for 30 seconds.

This is a waste of my time explaining this, you are so much better than bronze, you have no idea what I'm talking about and immediately discount what I say as just another crappy bronze player.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> doubt it


You think I was always Plat? I was bronze season 1, silver season 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I'm fairly certain you have reading comprehension issues. I'm done, you clearly don't care and you're just having fun trolling those stuck in silver hell trying to carry bronze dead weight, or those stuck in bronze hell. I have never duo'd in LoL, I have like.. 10 players on my friends list at all. I carried those games with gold / plat players because I play well at that level when paired with sufficiently competent players, but apparently I don't have the ability to carry extremely bad players. I have never been bronze, I started playing ranked in Season 3 and immediately placed into S4, this season I was placed into s5 after the placements I explained earlier.
> 
> You are a diamond player.. or Plat 1.. since there is hardly a difference between plat 1 / d5. You should have carried out easily. I am more likely a G5 / G4 if I played enough caliber player, carrying that much dead weight is above my ability at this point.
> 
> I know I can only support 2 lanes max within a close amount of time, thats why I usually have to forgo bot, because they are usually by far the worst (paper cannons with clueless supports), and feed so bad nothing I can do stops it. Unfortunately that means 40% of our team is not getting the CS, or kills needed to farm at all and the team fights go very badly, and very quickly. Usually it gets to the point that I can't even split push effectively on lee or shy because they can't keep a siege off a turret, even for 30 seconds.
> 
> This is a waste of my time explaining this, you are so much better than bronze, you have no idea what I'm talking about and immediately discount what I say as just another crappy bronze player.


I discount what you say because I've been down there and I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You think I was always Plat? I was bronze season 1, silver season 2.
> I discount what you say because I've been down there and I know what I'm talking about.


No, I completely disagree about the whole "If you're a mid silver player, you'll easily carry out of bronze"







hell, I have to even try to carry out of Bronze. And you still miss the argument everyone is talking about. Face the simple facts of these - Newer players who are your typical average joe, end up in Bronze once they hit 30, or maybe MAYBE get into Silver. They have low team presence, low champion pools and few lanes they can play "well"

This scenario carries all the way up to basically mid and upper Gold. Some good "Gold" players still are stuck in just more roles with a little bit bigger of a champion pool. They could hold their own with their main role such as say, a top lane vs's a mid level Platinum player as their main champ/role when that Plat isn't much of a top laner, this is said for EVERY SINGLE lane around the lower tiers of League.

If you're a Silver player or even Gold and you main a support, you will NOT carry out of Bronze 'easily'. and you will NOT carry out of Bronze easily as an ADC or even a Mid. And as I've stated numerous times before, the EASIEST way to win those lower tier games in bronze is by playing a Jungle since most players around that actual 'skill level' do not have map awareness nor do they know how to handle it. Does this make it 'easy to carry out of'' no it does not. It makes it 'easier'.

Also, the last 2 seasons, you have to take into account the amount of "I'm a higher pick then you" thus you might not even get the carry roles. "OH, I'm first pick, I'll mid!" and you're forced to play a role you're not even that good at. And just as I already mentioned, what are you going to do if you're a normal Silver or lower Gold player forced to play a role you're not good at with a low champion pool that you don't have? Are you going to easily carry the brain dead with your first time Irelia top? I do not think so.

Enjoy being out of the hell whole these players have to be in and where many of us have suffered before. But don't go tell them it's "easy to carry out of Bronze if you're a Silver player". For fakers sake, I know a lot more Bronzes that are better than Silvers. I sometimes want to know how these players got into Bronze or how they are even good enough to get into Silver.

One of my good buddies I game with was stuck in Bronze and wanted to Solo Q out of it, he coudln't. He had to duo with another friend where they carried to Gold by the time S3 was up. But the fact remains, his skill level and his champion/roles were not enough to carry SOLO Q with dead end gamers.

EDIT: I'm willing to play with some of you guys and hopefully help coach you. Can see where you're week and what needs work, I'll play any of the roles.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I don't have a problem with your suggestions and advice, they're all sound. But I'm speaking from experience here, a High silver will not easily carry out of Bronze, nor will a mid gold. It's not 'easy' - Can you and will you? Yes, but not easy


hahahahaha.....

I was low silver and stomped out of bronze.

Dude, you're so wrong...
MAN I even trolled a couple games and first picked jinx nasus and vi having NEVER played those champions before AND STILL won those games.
I had never once played Vi before. not a single bot game not a single normals.
nah shyvana banned for the 14th god damned time in a row im like "screw it im gonna troll" pick's Vi, carries the game. first match ever played as Vi.

And yeah you can go pick out my past posts where I'm duoing with a diamond player and beating plat/diamond junglers, but that doesn't change the fact that the highest rank I ever achieved was Silver II, and I'm no better a player than any other silver.

And yet? 3 seasons I carry out of bronze, the last season without much of a struggle either.

And dude, when i was playing out of the 120 something matches i played, i had to deal with 15 autoloss matches on my side of the field 11% of my total games were lost because of things out of my control, and yet

Took me only 7 days to climb from bronze 4 to Silver 4


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> No, I completely disagree about the whole "If you're a mid silver player, you'll easily carry out of bronze"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell, I have to even try to carry out of Bronze. And you still miss the argument everyone is talking about. Face the simple facts of these - Newer players who are your typical average joe, end up in Bronze once they hit 30, or maybe MAYBE get into Silver. They have low team presence, low champion pools and few lanes they can play "well"
> 
> This scenario carries all the way up to basically mid and upper Gold. Some good "Gold" players still are stuck in just more roles with a little bit bigger of a champion pool. They could hold their own with their main role such as say, a top lane vs's a mid level Platinum player as their main champ/role when that Plat isn't much of a top laner, this is said for EVERY SINGLE lane around the lower tiers of League.
> 
> If you're a Silver player or even Gold and you main a support, you will NOT carry out of Bronze 'easily'. and you will NOT carry out of Bronze easily as an ADC or even a Mid. And as I've stated numerous times before, the EASIEST way to win those lower tier games in bronze is by playing a Jungle since most players around that actual 'skill level' do not have map awareness nor do they know how to handle it. Does this make it 'easy to carry out of'' no it does not. It makes it 'easier'.
> 
> Also, the last 2 seasons, you have to take into account the amount of "I'm a higher pick then you" thus you might not even get the carry roles. "OH, I'm first pick, I'll mid!" and you're forced to play a role you're not even that good at. And just as I already mentioned, what are you going to do if you're a normal Silver or lower Gold player forced to play a role you're not good at with a low champion pool that you don't have? Are you going to easily carry the brain dead with your first time Irelia top? I do not think so.
> 
> Enjoy being out of the hell whole these players have to be in and where many of us have suffered before. But don't go tell them it's "easy to carry out of Bronze if you're a Silver player". For fakers sake, I know a lot more Bronzes that are better than Silvers. I sometimes want to know how these players got into Bronze or how they are even good enough to get into Silver.
> 
> One of my good buddies I game with was stuck in Bronze and wanted to Solo Q out of it, he coudln't. He had to duo with another friend where they carried to Gold by the time S3 was up. But the fact remains, his skill level and his champion/roles were not enough to carry SOLO Q with dead end gamers.
> 
> EDIT: I'm willing to play with some of you guys and hopefully help coach you. Can see where you're week and what needs work, I'll play any of the roles.


I didn't say a mid-silver player could carry easily.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I'm about to hit 30 here soon and start ranked. I'd like to think my best position is mid, but if I don't get I try to diversify each game and get good with a few other champs in the other positions. Any advice before I start ranked? Hope I don't get stuck in bronze!! Cheers!


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hahahahaha.....
> 
> I was low silver and stomped out of bronze.
> 
> Dude, you're so wrong...
> MAN I even trolled a couple games and first picked jinx nasus and vi having NEVER played those champions before AND STILL won those games.
> I had never once played Vi before. not a single bot game not a single normals.
> nah shyvana banned for the 14th god damned time in a row im like "screw it im gonna troll" pick's Vi, carries the game. first match ever played as Vi.
> 
> And yeah you can go pick out my past posts where I'm duoing with a diamond player and beating plat/diamond junglers, but that doesn't change the fact that the highest rank I ever achieved was Silver II, and I'm no better a player than any other silver.
> 
> And yet? 3 seasons I carry out of bronze, the last season without much of a struggle either.
> 
> And dude, when i was playing out of the 120 something matches i played, i had to deal with 15 autoloss matches on my side of the field 11% of my total games were lost because of things out of my control, and yet
> 
> Took me only 7 days to climb from bronze 4 to Silver 4


Maybe instead of quoting that part, quote the rest of it -
Psst - Out of all your champs, you jungled in 80 % of them, that right there would make it much better to do then someone who is a support main or your typical low gold/ high silver ADC

7 days to go from Bronze 4 to Silver 4 and how ever many games you played in those 7 days is not "easily stomping" you played your best champ that you could always get, you have a low champion pool for ranked based upon that jungle role. That seems to be what you're best at. You're probably bronze in everything but Jungle and probably a much better Jungle then a Silver and maybe into the upper gold lower plat level for Jungles from the sounds of it... that could make getting out of Bronze pretty easy, when that's where Bronze suffers the most. You take (like I've been saying) Lower gold, higher Silvers, or any Silver in general and throw them into a role they don't get often, or into a role that doesn't carry games hard like a jungle. It just makes it even harder.

Thanks for totally reinforcing everything I've been spitting at the couple of you.


----------



## Evanlet

7 Days from Bronze 4 to Silver 4? Wow. It took me a whole month of carrying 4 deadweights on my shoulders before I could get from Silver 3 to Silver 5, and then back to Silver 3.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I didn't say a mid-silver player could carry easily.


I didnt' say that either... Re-read and understand what my post says.







-


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> 7 Days from Bronze 4 to Silver 4? Wow. It took me a whole month of carrying 4 deadweights on my shoulders before I could get from Silver 3 to Silver 5, and then back to Silver 3.


Don't feel bad, she played more games in those 7 days than you did the entire month.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> I didnt' say that either... Re-read and understand what my post says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


The first sentence, you're disagreeing with something I never said.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Don't feel bad, she played more games in those 7 days than you did the entire month.


i'm a hard core level player









also those are the final games of my career. the final totals.
I'm going to be starting training to play hard core in WildStar here in a few days.
I will take what I learned from competative play in LoL to WildStar, im so exicted. I'll never forget shyvana elise and ahri. But i was happy to play at a hard core level once again.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

id imagine that bronze or the equivalent elo in season 1 was no where near the cesspool of ******ation that bronze and silver is today. so being in bronze in season one is in no way shape or form the same as being in bronze in season 4. i started playing at the end of season 2, and the amount of trolls and flat out jerks has grown by an astronomical amount. im sure you will discredit this as well, but its nothing i havent encountered before when talking about league of legends


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I'm about to hit 30 here soon and start ranked. I'd like to think my best position is mid, but if I don't get I try to diversify each game and get good with a few other champs in the other positions. Any advice before I start ranked? Hope I don't get stuck in bronze!! Cheers!


When i hit 30 i attempted to jump right into ranked and it was rather brutal. I got placed in low silver and it was tough for me to escape from that low. I would say that the best way to climb is to fill roles every game. This does two things; first of all it gives your teammates a good chance at getting a champ or role they are comfortable on and the second thing is that it can relieve champ select tension and reduce toxicity. I know the couple of times i have caught myself being toxic is because someone stole a role from me or was a general dick in champ select.

Now you might say that "but then i get stuck playing something im uncomfortable with every game. That is why i also suggest getting used to 2 champs for each role. This way when you fill you know you have a champ to play. Yeah you probably wont carry if you get your best role, but by letting your teammates play their best champs you will enable them to carry you. I would suggest playing 10 games on 2 champs per role before jumping into ranked. They dont have to be champs in the meta ro strong, they just have to be champs you enjoy playing and will be conformable playing. Know their skill level up order, good builds on them and be familiar with their laning phase tatics. You can even take champs that can cover multiple roles, like maybe zyra (mid or support), Panth(mid, jungle, top), ez(mid, ADC) you get the idea.

Until you get into Diamond or upper plat it really doesn't matter if you are a main mid or top, what matters is enabling your team to not be feeders, there are plenty of gold level mids in silver and bronze, but they only play mid 1/3 of the games and the times they do get mid, there still a chance they pushed someone else out of mid that was their best role.

You will end up playing support a lot and probably jungle too, but you will get better at the roles that you are forced into most often over time, and that will end up making you alot more consistent in every ranked game.

When i first started this tactic I was in gold 5, i when on an insane win streak as soon as i started, and i wasn't even carrying, i would just be consistent, go even every game, maybe id win a lane here or there but it was nothing special. I was mostly support and just kept the map lit with as many wards as i could place kept pinks for vision and peeled for the AD. And almost every game one of my teammates would stomp lane of carry. You may think it is luck, but i really think it is filling. I think it is a worth a try and the games are generally more enjoyable because peopel are less stressed on their main champs.

Thats my 2 cents. take it of leave it lol. Either way when you do get into ranked try to remember it is a game and dont take it too too seriously, no one your meet on the ladder before diamond is going to the LCS and in the end of the day no one reallllly cares about elo lol.

EDIT: oh and one more thing. Mute early and Mute often. If you even suspect someone is toxic, just mute then right off the bat. The first time they say "why" or "zzzzzz" just mute them, its not worth reading what they have to say.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i'm a hard core level player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also those are the final games of my career. the final totals.
> I'm going to be starting training to play hard core in WildStar here in a few days.
> I will take what I learned from competative play in LoL to WildStar, im so exicted. I'll never forget shyvana elise and ahri. But i was happy to play at a hard core level once again.


I could never go back to high level raiding. I was in a WoW guild that was top 25 US at the end of Cataclysm. It was literally a 2nd job. 30 hours of raiding a week on top of working 30-50 hours a week. My social life was non-existent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanlet*
> 
> I would go harder than he/she would last season. Then I figured that I'd end up in Silver 5 being matched with Bronze 5 had I kept playing, so to circumvent *****ty matchmaking, I simply don't play as much... And It works to a certain extent (because I'm not playing, lol).


I stopped playing ranked after 129 games. I climbed from B4 to B1, just to be demoted, because people pick roles that they are AWFUL in and feed. I'm not talking having a rough time in lane and dying a few times, I had a sivir adc just running up and taking it to the face repeatedly.

I know that I will be back to league, but right now I'm taking a break and getting in some Titanfall and D3.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> When i hit 30 i attempted to jump right into ranked and it was rather brutal. I got placed in low silver and it was tough for me to escape from that low. I would say that the best way to climb is to fill roles every game. This does two things; first of all it gives your teammates a good chance at getting a champ or role they are comfortable on and the second thing is that it can relieve champ select tension and reduce toxicity. I know the couple of times i have caught myself being toxic is because someone stole a role from me or was a general dick in champ select.
> 
> Now you might say that "but then i get stuck playing something im uncomfortable with every game. That is why i also suggest getting used to 2 champs for each role. This way when you fill you know you have a champ to play. Yeah you probably wont carry if you get your best role, but by letting your teammates play their best champs you will enable them to carry you. I would suggest playing 10 games on 2 champs per role before jumping into ranked. They dont have to be champs in the meta ro strong, they just have to be champs you enjoy playing and will be conformable playing. Know their skill level up order, good builds on them and be familiar with their laning phase tatics. You can even take champs that can cover multiple roles, like maybe zyra (mid or support), Panth(mid, jungle, top), ez(mid, ADC) you get the idea.
> 
> Until you get into Diamond or upper plat it really doesn't matter if you are a main mid or top, what matters is enabling your team to not be feeders, there are plenty of gold level mids in silver and bronze, but they only play mid 1/3 of the games and the times they do get mid, there still a chance they pushed someone else out of mid that was their best role.
> 
> You will end up playing support a lot and probably jungle too, but you will get better at the roles that you are forced into most often over time, and that will end up making you alot more consistent in every ranked game.
> 
> When i first started this tactic I was in gold 5, i when on an insane win streak as soon as i started, and i wasn't even carrying, i would just be consistent, go even every game, maybe id win a lane here or there but it was nothing special. I was mostly support and just kept the map lit with as many wards as i could place kept pinks for vision and peeled for the AD. And almost every game one of my teammates would stomp lane of carry. You may think it is luck, but i really think it is filling. I think it is a worth a try and the games are generally more enjoyable because peopel are less stressed on their main champs.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents. take it of leave it lol. Either way when you do get into ranked try to remember it is a game and dont take it too too seriously, no one your meet on the ladder before diamond is going to the LCS and in the end of the day no one reallllly cares about elo lol.
> 
> EDIT: oh and one more thing. Mute early and Mute often. If you even suspect someone is toxic, just mute then right off the bat. The first time they say "why" or "zzzzzz" just mute them, its not worth reading what they have to say.


thanks for the advice. I usually fill when I'm at the bottom of the list or someone else really wants to play somewhere. If I'm picking/banning, I'll usually pick mid because thats where I'm best at, but if I end up being last pick I don't mind playing where ever is left. Not sure if its the best policy to have but its worked pretty well for me so far.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> thanks for the advice. I usually fill when I'm at the bottom of the list or someone else really wants to play somewhere. If I'm picking/banning, I'll usually pick mid because thats where I'm best at, but if I end up being last pick I don't mind playing where ever is left. Not sure if its the best policy to have but its worked pretty well for me so far.


Get a large champion pool.

Seriously, that is really a big issue, also get multiple rune pages. I refuse to put money into LoL and it is one of the many reasons I am probably behind, I have slow adoption of new champions which are in meta with current skill / item conditions.

If you aren't going to spend money, just play a lot of normal with champ select for a couple months until you have a larger champion pool, more runes and rune pages.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Get a large champion pool.
> 
> Seriously, that is really a big issue, also get multiple rune pages. I refuse to put money into LoL and it is one of the many reasons I am probably behind, I have slow adoption of new champions which are in meta with current skill / item conditions.
> 
> If you aren't going to spend money, just play a lot of normal with champ select for a couple months until you have a larger champion pool, more runes and rune pages.


i dont think anyone here can disagree with this. The more champs the know the better off you are, not only will you be equipped for more positions in ranked, but you will also know how to play against them when you have to face that champ.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> i dont think anyone here can disagree with this. The more champs the know the better off you are, not only will you be equipped for more positions in ranked, but you will also know how to play against them when you have to face that champ.


Yep, very true. Knowing your enemy and what they are good/bad at is 50% of the battle


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Get a large champion pool.
> 
> Seriously, that is really a big issue, also get multiple rune pages. I refuse to put money into LoL and it is one of the many reasons I am probably behind, I have slow adoption of new champions which are in meta with current skill / item conditions.
> 
> If you aren't going to spend money, just play a lot of normal with champ select for a couple months until you have a larger champion pool, more runes and rune pages.


Good point. I only have a single rune page atm primarily setup for AD champs, but I should probably buy some more runes and buy some additional rune setups as well. I really need to get good with more champs and I think that enlarging my champ pool would help me tons in the long run.


----------



## Balsagna

This is my champion pool that I used in Season 3 - I own and have played every single champ in the game, but these are the ones I carried with. Too bad the stats don't show anymore


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> This is my champion pool that I used in Season 3 - I own and have played every single champ in the game, but these are the ones I carried with. Too bad the stats don't show anymore


The stats should be shown. Name & region?


----------



## Sazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> which server?


I'm on NA server... Summon name: omnicron0

I've gotten very good at top with Darius and Garen.

I'm great Jungle with Volibear, xin, or WW.

I'm great support with Janna, Zil, Galio

I'm learning more mid with Kat, Veigar

Currently decided to give Ranked a rest...Too many toxic/feeder/AFK's.

I was at B2, moved to b5, then back to b4, then b5 again....

Can't seem to get back up to b2.

So i'm taking a break from it for a while, too frustrating, and not fun.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> I'm on NA server... Summon name: omnicron0
> 
> I've gotten very good at top with Darius and Garen.
> 
> I'm great Jungle with Volibear, xin, or WW.
> 
> I'm great support with Janna, Zil, Galio
> 
> I'm learning more mid with Kat, Veigar
> 
> Currently decided to give Ranked a rest...Too many toxic/feeder/AFK's.
> 
> I was at B2, moved to b5, then back to b4, then b5 again....
> 
> Can't seem to get back up to b2.
> 
> So i'm taking a break from it for a while, too frustrating, and not fun.


Man I havent played Galio support since season 2. I wish he was a little bit stronger in this meta, may be more useful now that there is the new support AP item. Have you played him at all with the new blue GP5 item?


----------



## Sazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> Man I havent played Galio support since season 2. I wish he was a little bit stronger in this meta, may be more useful now that there is the new support AP item. Have you played him at all with the new blue GP5 item?


I haven't yet, but I will next time I play with him.

I wasn't even aware it existed till I saw LCS players using it lol.

I have been using it on Zil, and that damn item was made for him.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> I haven't yet, but I will next time I play with him.
> 
> I wasn't even aware it existed till I saw LCS players using it lol.
> 
> I have been using it on Zil, and that damn item was made for him.


im a real big fan of the item. It rewards playing aggressive in lane and doing more than just sitting there and waiting to be engaged on. Plus it makes a couple more AP support viable. I think it will bring zyra back into the meta. And since she is my fav champ i sure wont mind that lol.


----------



## Bit_reaper

So I'm getting a bit bored of solo queue and so am looking to either join a ranked team or create one.

I'm playing EU East. Currently stuck in high bronzes solo. Last season I was bouncing around in silver 2-3 and IMO that was pretty reprecentative of my skill level then. I'm even better now but alas can't catch a break on team mates/match ups.

I play pretty much all positions but lack current meta mid champs. I have been playing a lot of support recently and put most of my IP in to getting better champs and runes for that (loving Leona







).


----------



## mush332

Just hit gold in 40 games from silver 5.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mush332*
> 
> Just hit gold in 40 games from silver 5.


Grats man! i just got my placements done, never been in silver before i went 7-3 100% win ratio with Lux.

Played Lux/Teemo and Cait for placements

http://puu.sh/7yXkO/ed248e7912.jpg


----------



## bigtonyman1138

gonna have to try out that new kha'zix build that was highlighted by that asian team that beat fnatic in the finals at IEM. Seems like he is a tank is disguise.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> gonna have to try out that new kha'zix build that was highlighted by that asian team that beat fnatic in the finals at IEM. Seems like he is a tank is disguise.


What was the build again? i missed it.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> gonna have to try out that new kha'zix build that was highlighted by that asian team that beat fnatic in the finals at IEM. Seems like he is a tank is disguise.


Some of thous builds KT Rolster Bullets was doing where way out there as far a the meta is concerned. Think this is the game you are referring to in this case.



That's really what separates good players form the really great ones. The pro's are just so damn good at figuring out optimal builds for each specific team comps and match ups.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> Some of thous builds KT Rolster Bullets was doing where way out there as far a the meta is concerned. Think this is the game you are referring to in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really what separates good players form the really great ones. The pro's are just so damn good at figuring out optimal builds for each specific team comps and match ups.


the Asian meta in general is a lot different than both EU and NA. They typically evolve their R first followed by their E and then finally their Q. This gives them better survivability, and let the KTB Jungler run around creating havoc. The oddone from TSM has started using a similar build to great effect.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> the Asian meta in general is a lot different than both EU and NA. They typically evolve their R first followed by their E and then finally their Q. This gives them better survivability, and let the KTB Jungler run around creating havoc. The oddone from TSM has started using a similar build to great effect.


Yeah that's what made the IEM so interesting. Seeing asian style go up against EU and NA. It made for some great matches.


----------



## Narokuu

Just got silver 4 promos, only 4 games through silver 5, im really happy.. i hope this keeps up. if i get to gold this season ill be happy.

i sold my soul tho... teemo top and let jungler help other lanes.
If it works dont fix it i suppose.
Here's to gold!


----------



## prznar1

GL, you will need it more then your skills when you get promo to G5 from S1.


----------



## Narokuu

yeah i bet. just won another game, hoping to make it. scared to re que i dont want to lose haha


----------



## prznar1

Two days of totally crap games. Feeders, no brainers, leavers or i was even leaving some times when game was still in first 5 minutes and it was already 0-15 or similar.... Two days and me and my friends were finally rewarded. A masterpiece game.

From around lvl9 it was one gigantic, never ending team fight. We were fighting for all time. Every time, always. Pushing them to death. But it was not sure who will win. There was a moment when score was 36:30 and both teams had one tower pushed. And then i bought warmog. and glove (buyout with 4k gold LOL). We gained nearly all towers on lanes, and massive amount of kills and assists, they got only 3 kills. I was everywhere and most of ganks were ending with not one kill. but two or three







Totally epic game. Pure fun reward for those two days of crappy games. We were laughing like kids ;D

Enemy team was good, but we were better













(it was 4+1 (nasus) premade)

Sadly i dont have replay of it. :C.


----------



## Balsagna

So, I've been working on a couple of projects based around League of Legends since this is my #1 game. Are any of you web developers by chance? This is what I do as a side job, but because I'm in the military - it's hard to find the time to work on these projects along side my client work I always get (time vs money)

That being said, I'm working on my own stats system that would track more then just your ranked stats, but your normal stats as well - Here is what I've gotten so far, this is just from a raw data from my database.

http://i.imgur.com/FfBJW7F.png

Here is a snapshot of the design I'm shooting for on the project called LeagueCinema which is a version of DotaCinema and is popular. Sadly, nothing like this exists for League of Legends. I have a ton of other ideas and improvements that DotaCinema doesn't have, so it's not like I'm 'copying' them by anymeans. I'm just combining features of various websites into a general Communitiy hub for League of Legends.

Here is what I've gotten so far as the design - Ignore the name, as it's my business I name as a ThemeForest author.

Full size preview: http://i.imgur.com/XNzqYlJ.png

I already have the stream system complete and is easily one of the best out there. And I'm already working on the Top 5 Plays/Fails - VODS is going to be the biggest project, as I would need people that knows the competitive scene pretty well

Anyone interested in helping out with this project, whether you're a noobie or not. I could use the extra hands to bring something great like this to life.


----------



## Narokuu

HOLY CRAP i did it

got in promos, got to play Ziggs mid 2 times, BAM

better yet, i went from silver 5, to 3

Gona get gold this season i swear.

http://puu.sh/7EedA/781c247f80.jpg


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> HOLY CRAP i did it
> 
> got in promos, got to play Ziggs mid 2 times, BAM
> 
> better yet, i went from silver 5, to 3
> 
> Gona get gold this season i swear.
> 
> http://puu.sh/7EedA/781c247f80.jpg


I did that too, just wait for the trolling from riot.

At s3, they start to place you with a TON of B2/3 players for you to carry, I wish you the best when your bot goes 0-10 by 8 minutes and top is losing too.


----------



## Narokuu

i have been playing with gold and high silvers since i did my placements, my MMR is really high


----------



## mush332

I was ins silver 2 on a huge win streak with a buddy who was gold 3. By the end pf our 9 game run we were playing diamond 4 players n most plats. We lost on a close game n then started playing low plats again. Went on another 7 game spree n started playing diamonds again. Mmr thru the roof. Now im gold 5 n stopped playing for d3 since the updates made the game acually decent and ROS comes out tuesday. Its crazy how wining 9 games in a row shoots ir mmr so hi but 1 loss makea it drop from diamond to low plat.


----------



## Narokuu

http://puu.sh/7Eqgo/1b148d287c.jpg

Cant stop the rock, getting 29 LP a win. hoping to skip to silver 1


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> http://puu.sh/7Eqgo/1b148d287c.jpg
> 
> Cant stop the rock, getting 29 LP a win. hoping to skip to silver 1


Maybe sometime I will put the effort to log back into LoL


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i have been playing with gold and high silvers since i did my placements, my MMR is really high


I was playing with golds / plats at the end of my placements, then all the sudden I got s3, placed me with tons of bronze to carry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> http://puu.sh/7Eqgo/1b148d287c.jpg
> 
> Cant stop the rock, getting 29 LP a win. hoping to skip to silver 1


gz, keep it up hopefully you stay lucky with the team.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Man solo blind unranked is the worst.

I have popular champions I like to play certain lanes with:
Top: Nasus, Darius, Teemo
Mid: Teemo
Jungle: Vi
Bottom: Ashe/Sivir for ADC, Alistair/Garen for support

So I get into a game and pick Teemo, decide to play top with him since he's pretty strong up there. Someone has Vi picked so I figure cool, they're gonna jungle Vi. After mid and BOTH bot roles are picked, Vi calls top. WHAT? You're gonna DUO top with Vi?

I mean I get it, you like to break meta and live outside of the mold, but do it in a solo lane. Don't do it in a lane someone else ALREADY called, after locking up a good champion that would fill the role you don't want to take. I didn't want to jungle Darius or Nasus or Teemo so I just dropped the queue. And I get rewarded with a 5 minute ban for my diligence. Oh well, I guess 5 minutes of ban is better than 30 minutes of a nonsense game.


----------



## w1zardofozz

So I had my first real game in a few weeks. Been playing Titanfall, AMAZING game but anyways so as not to get off topic,

It went awesome







I was jungle vi and my friends and I did a ranked team game. They ran thresh with quin bot garen top and yasuo mid. I got an amazing lantern gank on bot lane and got the adc a double and they were able to snowball from there, our yasuo got shut down sort of by zings to where he was ungankable but after that my main goal was to snowball top as much as possible. I got top lane 6 kills before lane ended







overall great game. If i can do that in Solo queue I'll be out of bronze in no time


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

well, ive officially given up LoL. ive never played a game for so long, and only gotten worse at it as time goes on.

it was almost fun while it lasted. mostly it was frustrating.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well, ive officially given up LoL. ive never played a game for so long, and only gotten worse at it as time goes on.
> 
> it was almost fun while it lasted. mostly it was frustrating.


I'm on a break with League. I got frustrated with ranked, and started playing diablo 3 again. That will hold my attention for awhile, then I'm sure that I'll be back to league.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm on a break with League. I got frustrated with ranked, and started playing diablo 3 again. That will hold my attention for awhile, then I'm sure that I'll be back to league.


This is about where I am. Only when ESO releases I will be toggling D3, ESO, and LoL


----------



## prznar1

Guys, try the ultra rapid fire mode. it is insane


----------



## Wakalakaz

havent played it yet. I turned out Choax Stream right before work and was so confised when he kept jumping with khazix every 3 seconds.


----------



## prznar1

Played few games. Most insane games went with Gagas and Sona, and Sona is so facerolling champ in this mode that they should have blocked her right with ryze and kass.


----------



## Avonosac

What is this mode? No delay skills or what?


----------



## prznar1

-80% cool down time







additional cdr from items does not stack in this mode. Also there is no mana/energy cost. and some other stuff.
ULTRA RAPID FIRE XD


----------



## Avonosac

Yes, I couldn't stop playing it last night, its so ridiculously fun.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

What is this new mode you're talking about? sounds fun! Haven't played LoL at all recently


----------



## Avonosac

It is probably just an april fools temporary thing, but its really fun. 80% CD and no mana / energy requirements / consumption.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I was playing Ultra Rapid Fire from the time I got home from school yesterday up 'til about 8 o clock. I went and played some normal modes with friends and oh my goodness it was so weird. I felt like I was moving so slow and I kept spamming my abilities as if I didn't have mana xD


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Sounds awesome, gonna have to give it a go later if it's still there!


----------



## w1zardofozz

Supposedly all or most of the special gamemodes that they put in will be permanent in Pre Season 5. Not too sure about that since I heard it from a friend but that would be AWESOME if they did


----------



## prznar1

Somehow i got a feeling that this mode will improve my future games. Few days after start of this mode my brain is running on 1000%. Decisions got to be made far more faster then in normal mode, and WAY more often. <3 U.R.F.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Cas is stupidly op on URF


----------



## Narokuu

I prefer Katarina. but Casio definatley is scary


----------



## DrTerminator

Have you guys tried Akali? Max level her moves are ~1 second and with the spell vamp she's indestructible


----------



## jspanking

jspanking, you've spent about 1039 hours on League of Legends which means 43 days of your life


----------



## Avonosac

I love Jax on URF...

Woke up this morning to play a quick round before work, and went 22-4-9? ish, it was great. I laned with a Veigar and about 8 minutes in he started to complain that I was taking all the kills. Mind you I was 2 v 1ing bot, he was just mad I was doing so much damage.. I got myself 2 Quadra kills in the process


----------



## TinDaDragon

1 Arcade Hec and 1 Riot Blitz for regions other than EUW and NA are available. PM me. First come first serve.


----------



## aman27deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 1 Arcade Hec and 1 Riot Blitz for regions other than EUW and NA are available. PM me. First come first serve.


YHPM!


----------



## Sazar

so...how bout dat new kassadin buffs?

I'm doing pretty well with it.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> so...how bout dat new kassadin buffs?
> 
> I'm doing pretty well with it.


What did they change i haven't been keeping up.


----------



## andyroo89

Wow this thread is dying.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Wow this thread is dying.


Ofc, everything has an ending.


----------



## prznar1

League is also dead. I hardly find it worthy to play anymore.


----------



## Avonosac

I really enjoyed URF, but I find myself less and less inclined to queue up in ranked. The matching system went from bad to worse to abysmal. I don't want to play ranked games with people who consistently feed, but think their 1-1 kill ratio makes up for it. The ranking system doesn't take into account how players play, global involvement or objective controls. It is so much easier to lose a game because of a teammate being horrible than to win the game because you are fantastic.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I really enjoyed URF, but I find myself less and less inclined to queue up in ranked. The matching system went from bad to worse to abysmal. I don't want to play ranked games with people who consistently feed, but think their 1-1 kill ratio makes up for it. The ranking system doesn't take into account how players play, global involvement or objective controls. *It is so much easier to lose a game because of a teammate being horrible than to win the game because you are fantastic*.


i am by no means fantastic, but i shouldnt have to play at a gold or higher level to get out of bronze. combine diamond smurfs, chronic server problems/ddos attacks, drophacks, afkers, trolls, terrible matchmaking, and F2P and you get not only the worst community in gaming, but one of the most frustrating games and ranking systems of all time.


----------



## Balsagna

I'll play with you Jim, if you want. Help you get out of Bronze if you'd like. Shoot me a PM and I'll add you


----------



## steelbom

I think playing ranked is only worth it if you've got a 4 or 5 man team. Personally, I'm an ARAM guy. But yeah it sucks when you get a bad player (particularly one that likes to blame their mistakes on how you've played.)

If anyone 30+ on the oceania server's up for an ARAM w/ or w/o Skype/teamspeak, add me: FrozenFlame. (I also have a low level NA account.... (different name) too.)


----------



## Degree

Whoa it's been so long I forgot about this thread, "http://www.overclock.net/t/921919/official-the-league-of-legends-club/15970" That is page 1598 and we are at 1631, not much as I thought but it's been a long time


----------



## phre0n

whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## Narokuu

Dat brand tho


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat brand tho


lol yeah.... dafuq


----------



## phre0n

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1o1QBwf5Vw

Xpecial on his benching


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1o1QBwf5Vw
> 
> Xpecial on his benching


Oddone says he will have to go back though the tryouts like any other person. I doubt anyone will beat him out tho, just Regi teaching him a lesson. Definitely sounds like xpecial knows what he did wrong, whatever that may be, also that he is having a minor existential crisis lol "what is life"


----------



## respartan

Well I love League of Legends. I love modding my computers. And so I have a Pantheon themed PC... I have been a league player for a little over 3 years and a pc modder for a little over a year. I play support mostly. I love Leona!!! My IGN is: RE Spartan feel free to add me yo


----------



## phre0n

kinda crazy with all the roster changes in the past few days and such.... gunna be such an interesting summer split.


----------



## Narokuu

yeah I'm really interested to see the split. Still rooting for TSM tho.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> Well I love League of Legends. I love modding my computers. And so I have a Pantheon themed PC... I have been a league player for a little over 3 years and a pc modder for a little over a year. I play support mostly. I love Leona!!! My IGN is: RE Spartan feel free to add me yo


This is pretty freakin' cool dude. I want one lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> yeah I'm really interested to see the split. Still rooting for TSM tho.


I haven't really been following this issue much, what's going on with TSM? I'm in math class right now lol so I can't really go on Reddit or youtube or anything.


----------



## Wakalakaz

oh boy man, tons and tons of changes are coming to rosters for the summer split. First off TSM changes: Oddone retires and becomes coach, Amazing(jungler for Copenhagen wolves from EU) will replace him. Xpecial got benched for attitude reasons, he had the opportunity to reapply and go though the try out process if he wanted but instead choose to join curse. Gleebglarbu will replace Xpecial.

CLG: nien had stepped down because he thinks his performance is holding the team back, I dunno if it is official or not yet, but Seraph from Korea may be replacing him. He is currently in the CLG house i think for "try outs" but i think he already is in.

Dignitas: picked up former coast quality players. ZionSpartan top and Shiptur mid, replacing cruzerthebruiser and goldenglue respectively.

Theres probably a couple more changes here or there that im missing, theres just so much go on with rosters lately lol. I even heard somewhere that Saint might be starting a Challenger team LOL.


----------



## Avonosac

Wow, that is a ton of NA roster changes. Intrigued to see Zion and Ship coming to NA.


----------



## w1zardofozz

wow


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Wow, that is a ton of NA roster changes. Intrigued to see Zion and Ship coming to NA.


Im pumped as well, honestly i thought that Zion and Shiptur were being held back by thier bot lane. Jungler was ok, but since they got relegated i think they will be a perfect fit on Dig. Dig needed a new top laner, no offense to cruzer, but he just didnt seem to be performing at LCS level. And goldenglue felt like he was temporary from the start, just someone to replace scarra for the time being.


----------



## homer98

Wow, this thread really has slowed down.
Who's excited to watch some of the all star games? Any predictions?


----------



## Narokuu

Rooting for team fire, love Bjerg. He's just good. However doublelift is not to be underestimated. Sadly i cant tune in. For those that have added me on league if you do decide to add me (Narokuu on NA) please send me a message when i accept, i have a ton of friends, and different lists, i have to clean my list once a week and i don't want to delete anyone. since i streamed for a long time i get a lot of requests and have to clean my lists so often.

So just message me saying you are from OCN, and ill put you on a special list <3 i Don't play solo Q anymore. Just sick of the crappy teamwork, So i just stick to my team 5 nights a week. Love playing on a regular schedule with a team its a lot of fun. Win or lose its always a great time.


----------



## respartan

as a support main i am super excited to see braun in action!!!


----------



## sjwpwpro

I am supper excited. I have been watching when I can, I live only 4 hours away but my wife wont let me go and watch in person.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> I am supper excited. I have been watching when I can, I live only 4 hours away but my wife wont let me go and watch in person.


Tell her that she is a poopy head


----------



## w1zardofozz

Watching these all star games is pretty exciting. I mean you have all of the best teams in the world going head to head, what's not to love.


----------



## Narokuu

Decided to que up for some ranked. I usually don't solo que, i play with my team 5 days a week so i get plenty of ranked. Strangely enough i had to play ADC, my worst role, But i did well. team worked very well together. And it was nice that 3 of us have Curse voice









http://puu.sh/8M2Xc/e09a1c2328.jpg

had to censor the chat, as their volibear had the mouth of a sailor, and was uber mad.


----------



## Avonosac

I was thinking about getting curse voice, lol. You like it?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I was thinking about getting curse voice, lol. You like it?


I do like it. i was given a key for free from a friend that got a wave of invites. its very well made and its all on curses end for server handling, its not peer to peer. and people seem to work better together if they have it. i don't have any negative comments about it yet.

Edited: so i dont double post

http://puu.sh/8NQCI/1507f225e2.jpg seem to be doing well with Ezreal, even when i offer to support i get crappy teams.. im always scared to ADC, im not the best last hitter, but when i ADC i always get good teams. Going for gold!


----------



## daav1d

Is someone here on EUW and want to duoq sometime? I am currently Platinum 5, I doesn't really have a main role. Trying to improve on all as much as possible.


----------



## Wakalakaz

Would anyone be interested in a OCN LCS Fantasy league, there can be 8 spot in the league, i haven't looked into it too much but maybe we could set something up here?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

the league of legends forum is exploding with qq threads from people who are chat restricted.

so awesome.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> the league of legends forum is exploding with qq threads from people who are chat restricted.
> 
> so awesome.


Yeah I was playing with wukong that had chat restriction, and I thought, "that's new"


----------



## Narokuu

i sent a bunch of tweets riots way with Push images of people spamming and being dumb, then they implemented the restrictions.

http://puu.sh/8PXsy/55308d5d50.png They are finally cracking down.


----------



## Jack Mac

About time IMO, sick of toxic players.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> About time IMO, sick of toxic players.


Could not agree more


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Could not agree more


Funny thing is, one of my friends got a well deserved 30 game chat restriction. IMO it should be 30 wins to make toxic players suffer even more, especially because toxic players usually do poorly.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I've never gotten a chat restriction before. But I do have a couple friends, who got chat restrictions, and honestly I think they deserved them. Not trying to sound mean or anything like that but I'm glad Riot is starting to at least do something about the community.

I used to play all day everyday after school but I've hit the point where I only play maybe 10 or 11 games a week. Not because I've lost the drive to but because I refuse to play solo. I don't play unless I have AT LEAST two friends because of the community. Maybe with the recent wave of chat bans I can enjoy a few solo games after school tomorrow


----------



## Narokuu

was in curse voice today with someone, sadly its tough if they don't type but rage at you. still won the game but man.. its a whole new ballgame now haha


----------



## w1zardofozz

Ha yeah, that's why I'm glad Curse has a mute option lol. I've used on a couple occasions.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Okay so, my friends and I were losing this game hardcore. So naturally, as Teemo, I set up a shroom fort on mid lane. This happened to that poor guy.




We ended up dragging him through like two nid traps and I didn't even count the shrooms







We ended up winning the game in the end after 67 minutes


----------



## andyroo89

Is it past 45 minutes your death timers are almost 60 seconds?


----------



## Evanlet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Okay so, my friends and I were losing this game hardcore. So naturally, as Teemo, I set up a shroom fort on mid lane. This happened to that poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up dragging him through like two nid traps and I didn't even count the shrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up winning the game in the end after 67 minutes


Bronze / Low rating normals? I can't imagine you having the time to set up something like this and them falling for such a thing in a high elo ranked game.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I play normals, more relaxing. We did great, we started throwing, so I just kinda sat back in base and set this up. It was so ridiculous because no one was doing anything haha (It's a 700 MMR game). It was a fun time though. All my friends were dying laughing.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Is it past 45 minutes your death timers are almost 60 seconds?


Yeah, Feels like an eternity if you die lol


----------



## vnaut

Teemo shroom damage doesn't stack. It looks more like the Blitz with 4 AP items bursting him down lol


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Teemo shroom damage doesn't stack. It looks more like the Blitz with 4 AP items bursting him down lol


Oh man when they use to... OP


----------



## espn

Riot is going to release Nid rework soon. Very hate Riot always keeps changing things even things are not wrong, OP, UP at all. If they want to add one more different kind of champ, why not just make another one. They have tons of money and it is easy for them to do that. Nid is fine, totally rework is much more than needed. Actually making Nid spear useless is already making Nid an useless champ.It is the only thing and fun thing about her.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Riot is going to release Nid rework soon. Very hate Riot always keeps changing things even things are not wrong, OP, UP at all. If they want to add one more different kind of champ, why not just make another one. They have tons of money and it is easy for them to do that. Nid is fine, totally rework is much more than needed. Actually making Nid spear useless is already making Nid an useless champ.*It is the only thing and fun thing about her*.


Probably what they're trying to fix.

----

Just found a game after like 8 min queue time, and I click to see this thread and LoL pops up and the decline button is right where my mouse is -.-


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Probably what they're trying to fix.
> 
> ----
> 
> Just found a game after like 8 min queue time, and I click to see this thread and LoL pops up and the decline button is right where my mouse is -.-


They totally rebuild her into something totally different. I don't think her spear had any problem at all since she is like useless in team fight. Yeah she can spam spears but her team needs to play a 4 vs 5 team fight. Her win rate isn't high at all. Spear makes her what she is, totally take that out and change almost every part of her just makes her into another champ and we don't know what would that be.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> They totally rebuild her into something totally different. I don't think her spear had any problem at all since she is like useless in team fight. Yeah she can spam spears but her team needs to play a 4 vs 5 team fight. Her win rate isn't high at all. Spear makes her what she is, totally take that out and change almost every part of her just makes her into another champ and we don't know what would that be.


She can be pretty lethal in cougar form though, in a team fight (if she isn't focused right away.)

True I get what you mean about turning a champ into something entirely different. It's not the first time they've done that... but if her only use is to spear, and she's useless in team fights... then she probably does need a rework.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Teemo shroom damage doesn't stack. It looks more like the Blitz with 4 AP items bursting him down lol


I know that silly but that doesn't make it any less funny


----------



## Wakalakaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Riot is going to release Nid rework soon. Very hate Riot always keeps changing things even things are not wrong, OP, UP at all. If they want to add one more different kind of champ, why not just make another one. They have tons of money and it is easy for them to do that. Nid is fine, totally rework is much more than needed. Actually making Nid spear useless is already making Nid an useless champ.It is the only thing and fun thing about her.


I dont think Riot is concerned about her balance as much as the player experience when playing against her. She is very very difficult and frustrating to play against. Getting 75% of your health chunked from 1 move that is on a 3-4 second cooldown late game is a bad experience for the other team. Then on top of that if your playing any champ that has low mobility (like a third or so of the champs) there is no counter play to a good nidalee, you will never get close enough to kill her, and if you try she will kite and skill you.

the other thing Riot is considering is getting rid of poke comps and split pushing in competitive play. The reason that nidalee's win rate is so low is because most peopel dont use her right in a team setting, she is needed to siege and poke to be useful and make up for the 4v5. Most teams in soloquene are not coordinated enough to reap all the benefits from her. Riot doesn't like split pushing and poke comps because in the LCS it stalls out the game and is boring to watch, they would much rather have teams roaming around and having teamfights over objectives.

I personally dislike playing against Nidalee and i think the rework will be good.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> I dont think Riot is concerned about her balance as much as the player experience when playing against her. She is very very difficult and frustrating to play against. Getting 75% of your health chunked from 1 move that is on a 3-4 second cooldown late game is a bad experience for the other team. Then on top of that if your playing any champ that has low mobility (like a third or so of the champs) there is no counter play to a good nidalee, you will never get close enough to kill her, and if you try she will kite and skill you.
> 
> the other thing Riot is considering is getting rid of poke comps and split pushing in competitive play. The reason that nidalee's win rate is so low is because most peopel dont use her right in a team setting, she is needed to siege and poke to be useful and make up for the 4v5. Most teams in soloquene are not coordinated enough to reap all the benefits from her. Riot doesn't like split pushing and poke comps because in the LCS it stalls out the game and is boring to watch, they would much rather have teams roaming around and having teamfights over objectives.
> 
> I personally dislike playing against Nidalee and i think the rework will be good.


her win rate is just 50.3%, around the middle, nothing OP at all. She really cannot team fight really hurts her team a lot.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> her win rate is just 50.3%, around the middle, nothing OP at all. She really cannot team fight really hurts her team a lot.


Her winrate doesn't make her balanced, the problem is that she is to safe and got to much poke on short cooldown. If you get ahead with her and land 1 spear on a carry it's pretty much a 5v4 fight. It should hurt her more bye missing a spear, but it is on a such a short cooldown she can basicly spam them out and almost 1 hit squishy targets.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Her winrate doesn't make her balanced, the problem is that she is to safe and got to much poke on short cooldown. If you get ahead with her and land 1 spear on a carry it's pretty much a 5v4 fight. It should hurt her more bye missing a spear, but it is on a such a short cooldown she can basicly spam them out and almost 1 hit squishy targets.


also gotta love the people who dont ward jungle, then cry when a blind spear comes flying out of it an wrecks you under the tower.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> also gotta love the people who dont ward jungle, then cry when a blind spear comes flying out of it an wrecks you under the tower.


Yeah and another problem with her is if you get ahead you can one shot everything, when falling behind... not doing so much.


----------



## Faded

i desperately need to get better at jungling... it is easily the least played role i come across and among my friends, most of them would rather duo-lane top than try their hand at jungling. I'm not afraid to do it, but i am far from beneficial, outside of scaring over extended lanes back to their towers...

any and all information on getting a handle on jungling would be greatly appreciated... i don't know why my group doesn't get it, but a good jungle can literally make the game, for your team.


----------



## Kourin

Hey, just found out we had a League of Legends club so I thought I'd join. I started playing LoL sometime early season 3 then quit. Decided to come back to it a few months ago and finally hit level 30. I'm mainly a casual player and my favorite game mode is ARAM. I decided to try out ranked as soon as I hit level 30, but now I decided to take a break from it until I can improve and find a few more champions I will enjoy playing. That's about it, nice to meet everyone. GLHF, and see you on the Rift.


----------



## smithers3628

Jungling was something that i was afraid of until i actually got used to it. it is actually quite nice now that I know what I am doing because I see myself as being the captain or manager for the team. Even if I am not getting kills for every lane I can drop some wards to give a losing lane vision, counter jungle to put the other team behind, and ping like a mad man everytime i see an enemy champion move. I dont boss people around or anything, but i feel like I have my finger on the pace button of a game. If i go aggressive and want to push down bot the other team reacts or we get that tower. If bot gets some kills I follow, get a pink, and take dragon.

Start with someone that has some easy sustain. Warwick is a great choice, lee sin does well if you know how to use his kit (like using smite with iron will) but honestly anyone can jungle. Make sure to start with at least some armor runes (jungle monsters are AD) and some damage and you will do fine. Practice alone if you need to. if you can 1v1 blue buff at lvl 1 without using more than 2 pots then you can jungle no problem.

By the way this is my first time posting in here, so all are welcome to add me to play anytime!

IGN: Zedophile


----------



## Im Batman

Would anyone happen to know how to fix the hud scaling and centre the map for eyefinity?


----------



## respartan

my wife is going out of town for two weeks and taking the kids with her!!! so, as a result, i am gonna have alot of time that i will be able to play. I am thinking of getting ranked for the first time ever. I s there anyone here that is thinking of starting ranked play? maybe we could duo. or if we have enough people here maybe we could get a team going!


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> my wife is going out of town for two weeks and taking the kids with her!!! so, as a result, i am gonna have alot of time that i will be able to play. I am thinking of getting ranked for the first time ever. I s there anyone here that is thinking of starting ranked play? maybe we could duo. or if we have enough people here maybe we could get a team going!


sound cool, what is your summoner name? Let me add you.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> sound cool, what is your summoner name? Let me add you.


RE Spartan


----------



## Narokuu

I don't do solo que, and i am on a team, but good luck, lots of good people here to play with. I have sunk 122 hours into DOTA on stream in the last week, im getting addicted to it again haha. I just dont play solo que in league, its too toxic and the reporting doesn't do anything, and in DOTA you get in a low priority que if you get reported. So its much more fun to play.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I don't do solo que, and i am on a team, but good luck, lots of good people here to play with. I have sunk 122 hours into DOTA on stream in the last week, im getting addicted to it again haha. I just dont play solo que in league, its too toxic and the reporting doesn't do anything, and in DOTA you get in a low priority que if you get reported. So its much more fun to play.


yuk. cant stand dota


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> yuk. cant stand dota


its a lot harder than league. But wayy less toxic because of that. but once you get used to the small differences its great. But i did play original dota, and if you ever played warcraft 3 its ientical for movement .

However league does have its ups. i like them both, and i like HoN too. i play them all for their own reasons.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> its a lot harder than league. But wayy less toxic because of that. but once you get used to the small differences its great. But i did play original dota, and if you ever played warcraft 3 its ientical for movement .
> 
> However league does have its ups. i like them both, and i like HoN too. i play them all for their own reasons.


ya im a newb so league fit me well


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> ya im a newb so league fit me well


Naa dont say that, its not about being a noob or not. just play what you enjoy, no matter what it is.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Naa dont say that, its not about being a noob or not. just play what you enjoy, no matter what it is.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I don't do solo que, and i am on a team, but good luck, lots of good people here to play with. I have sunk 122 hours into DOTA on stream in the last week, im getting addicted to it again haha. I just dont play solo que in league, its too toxic and the reporting doesn't do anything, and in DOTA you get in a low priority que if you get reported. So its much more fun to play.


report works very well now because they have updated it to auto chat ban once there is enough report.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> report works very well now because they have updated it to auto chat ban once there is enough report.


whoopdedo?

The report league needs to respond to is the one their crappy matchmaking system fails to address as well. Trolls.

0-13-0 lucian at 13 minutes is a PROBLEM. At 1350 elo I shouldn't have to deal with that but riot seems to believe teaming me with 1 1500 and 3 950 is somehow a match to the other teams 5x 1240-1280.


----------



## Droidman

Hi @everyone







I play quite a lot, usually top/adc/supp (EUW). Trying to get out of Gold 4^^ Currently taking a small break after having an afk guy in 3 ranked games in a row.
P.S. rito nerf Nasus


----------



## soulwrath

Need to hit Diamond 2 at least. Less toxic but just as many ******ed folks


----------



## Droidman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Need to hit Diamond 2 at least. Less toxic but just as many ******ed folks


I started bronze last season, climbing my way up. And every division I still have only 1 question: when I won't finally have afks, ragequitters, flamers and total noobs in my team? And calling someone a noob I don't mean people losing their lane, this always happen. Noob in my opinion is someone going deep without any vision on enemy team, getting caught multiple times, building blue ezreal when miles behind and so on... That is the sad thing about this game. When you know YOU can play at a higher level, but you come from your lane at minute 15 and see your bot lane feeding like 15 kills to the enemy.. and the game just becomes uncarryable.


----------



## soulwrath

yeah that life just sucks. best to do is just carry your entire team, ADC or MID that is the only way imo OR duo que with someone and I am guessing you play on EU side?

also i tend to just mute the entire team lol - we have pings ! xD


----------



## Droidman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> yeah that life just sucks. best to do is just carry your entire team, ADC or MID that is the only way imo OR duo que with someone and I am guessing you play on EU side?


Yeah I play on EUW. Well, I've had enough supports like a thresh flashing into enemies and hooking towards the opposite direction







You can't carry the game as adc unless you have a skilled supp


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidman*
> 
> Yeah I play on EUW. Well, I've had enough supports like a thresh flashing into enemies and hooking towards the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't carry the game as adc unless you have a skilled supp[/quote
> 
> Yeah,I ADC main and I have seen a lot of uber derps from my supports lol. S4 hasn't really been kind to ranged carries but they could still carry a game if you have a skilled support and a good jungler. I will admit I'm bronze but there are still some pretty great supports at this Elo.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Just read the lower half of that lol. I'm on my iPod and its frustratingly slow so I can't fix it right now


----------



## steelbom

Anyone else getting 20 minute queue times on OCE?


----------



## andyroo89

im streaming karthus on my new internet www.twitch.tv/andyroo89

Edit; streaming again on friday. May not stream for long due to cpu getting too hot while gaming and streaming.


----------



## andyroo89

dump


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> dump


I just try but you are offline.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just try but you are offline.


Sorry I only played one game. I will be starting 10 minutes from this post if you want to try again.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Sorry I only played one game. I will be starting 10 minutes from this post if you want to try again.


Sure! I am going to eat and watch you play LOL!


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Sorry I only played one game. I will be starting 10 minutes from this post if you want to try again.


I am watching you..0-7...


----------



## espn

LOL I saw you mentioned my name lol. Let's team up in your next game!!


----------



## espn

You guys didn't even get one tower...-_-


----------



## espn

You almost got a kill!


----------



## espn

sorry I just kept laughing when I saw you cannot complete your series with 0-10................


----------



## espn

your record was pretty good until this game


----------



## espn

No I suck


----------



## andyroo89

thanks for watching espn.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> thanks for watching espn.


I am watching again lol.


----------



## espn

congrats for the win. The streaming somehow becomes laggy.


----------



## andyroo89

Will be streaming here soon. http://www.twitch.tv/andyroo89









edit; I saw a little bit of my stream, idk why my ui twitches like that, and I will work on the lagginess see if I can fix it.


----------



## Alecx

Am I the only one with ~20% GPU load in this game?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecx*
> 
> Am I the only one with ~20% GPU load in this game?


i'm not sure how to tell but from the info i could get I am using about 25 - 30%. what gpu do you have?


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Will be streaming here soon. http://www.twitch.tv/andyroo89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit; I saw a little bit of my stream, idk why my ui twitches like that, and I will work on the lagginess see if I can fix it.


ya the glitching was weird. i couldn't handle it or i woulda stayed longer


----------



## Alecx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> i'm not sure how to tell but from the info i could get I am using about 25 - 30%. what gpu do you have?


AMD R7 265. It should run with at least ~200 fps but I am getting less than 80 on average..


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecx*
> 
> AMD R7 265. It should run with at least ~200 fps but I am getting less than 80 on average..


there is an option in the game for fps control. do you know what yours is set at?


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alecx*
> 
> AMD R7 265. It should run with at least ~200 fps but I am getting less than 80 on average..


Your cpu is too weak to get 200fps, need new i5, i7 for that.


----------



## CravinR1

I get 200 fps with fx [email protected] and r290


----------



## laxzilla123

Would anyone be interested in having a teamspeak to use for playing games or finding groups?


----------



## Avonosac

Curse voice.... seems like a better idea.


----------



## laxzilla123

Just figured id offer. Since curse voice isn't and never will be on mac its not really viable for all of us.


----------



## NomNomNom

For anyone who is interested in cryptocurrencies too.. check out LeagueCoin! Their tip-bot is already fantastic and it could be big soon...
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=622801.0
If you guys want to try it out add LeagueCoinTipBot to your friends list.
Add me if you'd like! O Mother Hen


----------



## espn

What is this coin concept about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> For anyone who is interested in cryptocurrencies too.. check out LeagueCoin! Their tip-bot is already fantastic and it could be big soon...
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=622801.0
> If you guys want to try it out add LeagueCoinTipBot to your friends list.
> Add me if you'd like! O Mother Hen


----------



## johnnybravo

try to log into OCN LoL but no one was in the chat...sad panda


----------



## crowetic

I play, I haven't been in a while, since I have recently had my first baby son, but I play. My IGN is crowetic, i generally play mid, or jungle. Malz or Shyvana.

I am also a crypto miner, I was thinking of posting some pics of my miners, but that's for another thread.


----------



## NomNomNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What is this coin concept about?


Kind of like Dogecoin but the focus and development is focused for league.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crowetic*
> 
> I play, I haven't been in a while, since I have recently had my first baby son, but I play. My IGN is crowetic, i generally play mid, or jungle. Malz or Shyvana.
> 
> I am also a crypto miner, I was thinking of posting some pics of my miners, but that's for another thread.


Get involved with LeagueCoin!


----------



## ashcraft00

Anyone interested in a newbie ranked team? Need just two more!


----------



## CravinR1

I play ADC with my wife support


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashcraft00*
> 
> Anyone interested in a newbie ranked team? Need just two more!


What do you mean by noob? I'm plat 4 soloq but wouldn't consider me very good. Also, what server are you playing on? I'm on EUW.


----------



## andyroo89

Guys, I found out after challenger NA is Korea bronze V


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I play ADC with my wife support


This is interesting ha ha do you blame her sometimes ha ha


----------



## ashcraft00

Not very bad, but not extremely good. haha, And all fairly new to the game, I have the most time with just like 4-5 months


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashcraft00*
> 
> Not very bad, but not extremely good. haha, And all fairly new to the game, I have the most time with just like 4-5 months


Well I don't really have many to play LoL with atm, would probably be fun to play ranked 5's. But like I said, what server? If you are on EUW you can add me: daav1d. I have played... got lvl 30 like just at the end of season 1. I had by far most time played in season 2, now I don't really play very much cause atm my friends doesn't play much LoL at all.


----------



## ashcraft00

I was setting up a EUW at one point but I mostly play on NA as most of my friends do. -__-


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashcraft00*
> 
> I was setting up a EUW at one point but I mostly play on NA as most of my friends do. -__-


Ah okey, I would not be able play at NA. Way to high ping.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> This is interesting ha ha do you blame her sometimes ha ha


Only when we don't win, its never my fault we lose


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Only when we don't win, its never my fault we lose


Please, don't inflate your ego thinking you do nothing wrong.


----------



## Avonosac

Such clueless,
many punchlines,
miss, wow.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Please, don't inflate your ego thinking you do nothing wrong.


Bro learn to read a joke

On Topic:

Ashe + Lux is very good bottom lane. I farm while she harasses. Though when she starts ulting ks it hurts me bad. One game I was 0-1-4 and she was 4-0-0 and the opponent was like 2-2-0 and equal farm so of course they were ahead of me.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Bro learn to read a joke










speak for yourself. You can't read one either.


----------



## espn

I went 15-0-17 in last game before they surrender ha ha


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I went 15-0-17 in last game before they surrender ha ha


dayum. Who did you play? I've been doing a lot of bot lately, but even in my best games, I'm always garunteed at least one death.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> dayum. Who did you play? I've been doing a lot of bot lately, but even in my best games, I'm always garunteed at least one death.


blind pick mode so easier than ranked. I was using WW so hard to die. WW easily get a lot of assists, getting a lot of kills is not often but normally more kill than death.


----------



## OkanG

I'm back!

Any fellow EUNE'ers in here?


----------



## w1zardofozz

I think its safe to say this thread died


----------



## Avonosac

it does that periodically... lol


----------



## w1zardofozz

Yeah, I've noticed that.


----------



## respartan

not to mention that the most people i have ever seen in the in-game chat is like 4...


----------



## sjwpwpro

Hey I play quite often just add me and send me a message. Also I just skype to talk with my team mate but I can get something else if I need to. My ign is in my sig.


----------



## w1zardofozz

With the recent vayne popularity spike, Im DREADING what the next patch notes will look like D: She's my favorite champion to play rito pls don't nerf.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> With the recent vayne popularity spike, Im DREADING what the next patch notes will look like D: She's my favorite champion to play rito pls don't nerf.


Nothing wrong with Vayne, her insane late game makes up for her lackluster laning.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nothing wrong with Vayne, her insane late game makes up for her lackluster laning.


True, She reeeeeally needs a baby sitter early game haha. Shes not really a danger 'til she gets some attack speed.


----------



## rctrucker




----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> True, She reeeeeally needs a baby sitter early game haha. Shes not really a danger 'til she gets some attack speed.


i started a new account and am trying to play ashe only. been pretty successful so far. 9 wins 2 losses. even when im not carrying, or even doing well in general, i can turn the game around with her ult. its probably one of the best engages in the game.

http://na.op.gg/summoner/champions/userName=ilovesellinblow

i need to not die as much though....my positioning isnt the best...


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> True, She reeeeeally needs a baby sitter early game haha. Shes not really a danger 'til she gets some attack speed.


Yeah, unless you play Vayne top, you're going to need an amazing support or a jungler that ganks.


----------



## steelbom

Arghhh man four bad ARAM games in a row... it's either the champs, the actual players or both.




























so stupid :O


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Wen't from bronze 3 (played my placements during those spells of ddos, back when rito was denying it was happening) to silver 3 in about 5 days.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Arghhh man four bad ARAM games in a row... it's either the champs, the actual players or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so stupid :O


i know the feeling happens alot to me with either people feeding of constant dc and die if you like add me ign same as ocn name (oce). I'm not the greatest (in silv 5 atm) just started playing this yr


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i know the feeling happens alot to me with either people feeding of constant dc and die if you like add me ign same as ocn name (oce). I'm not the greatest (in silv 5 atm) just started playing this yr


Yeah I know, right? Sweet I'll add you. I'm FrozenFlame and FrozenDestiny.


----------



## andyroo89

I went from cardboard to plastic.


----------



## Narokuu

Well as of 2am EST this morning i have no income.

My twitch channel was banned and a vague email was sent saying "violation of twitch ToS"

i have appealed it, but i know how it happened. my Ex wife had all of her friends report my channel last night for no reason, been trying to get past her, since I'm going through a divorce still

Sadly she wins on this regard, and being a disabled vet. i have no income right now. my stream was all i did for the past 2 years. and the entire community i built is gone. literally at the end of my choices here..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Well as of 2am EST this morning i have no income.
> 
> My twitch channel was banned and a vague email was sent saying "violation of twitch ToS"
> 
> i have appealed it, but i know how it happened. my Ex wife had all of her friends report my channel last night for no reason, been trying to get past her, since I'm going through a divorce still
> 
> Sadly she wins on this regard, and being a disabled vet. i have no income right now. my stream was all i did for the past 2 years. and the entire community i built is gone. literally at the end of my choices here..


I should've asked earlier but that explains why I haven't seen your channel up.


----------



## Narokuu

i stream 7 days a week andy.. the stream got banned in the middle of my stream this morning


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i stream 7 days a week andy.. the stream got banned in the middle of my stream this morning


How much money did you make from witch?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How much money did you make from witch?


Frankly none of anyone's business. But i was able to survive.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i stream 7 days a week andy.. the stream got banned in the middle of my stream this morning


Oh, I see, I mustve been on twitch the different times you were not streaming. Regardless, sorry to hear that man.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How much money did you make from witch?


This is a quote from a LoL site thread:
Quote:


> This is Optic Nadeshot's Twitch payout for the month of November. His Twitter and paypal was just hacked and the hacker posted this. Transfers $16k to his bank account monthly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nadeshot got paid $8k for the month of November and he streamed maybe 4 days during the whole month on Twitch. Nadeshot gets 1/3 of the viewers Dyrus, Oddone, etc. so therefore the the top LOL streamers makes at least $20k per month.


and another
Quote:


> They get 2.50$ per subscriber per month, along with 3$ for every 1000 nonsub non-adblock 3 minute ad watched.


----------



## espn

I see but is that guy above a popular one in twitch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This is a quote from a LoL site thread:
> and another


----------



## w1zardofozz

Morgana support is the reason I hate to love ADC. Honestly, they need to either reduce the snare time or reduce the width. It's not hard to dodge at all but if it hits you, there won't be much you can do.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Morgana support is the reason I hate to love ADC. Honestly, they need to either reduce the snare time or reduce the width. It's not hard to dodge at all but if it hits you, there won't be much you can do.


but shes so squishy. sounds like you just need a better support vs morg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I see but is that guy above a popular one in twitch?


yes hes very popular. my point was just to illustrate the potential numbers. 20k a month is effing ridiculous just to stream yourself playing games.

*P.S.* Played solo top lane Taric today for first time ranked. 4/1/17 so OP. vs fiora lol. she was so annoyed she couldnt do any dmg to me so she left her lane and allowed me to take towers easy mode. then while I was making way down to help bot got to take out mid turret real quick too early game haha.

Slow laning phase, not gonna get kill without a good gank, but once he has some items 250+ armor and hes wrecking late game wit that ult and shards!


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> but shes so squishy. sounds like you just need a better support vs morg.


I'm generally pretty good at dodging but yeah I agree with that. Normally my friends who do support like to play hooks like thresh and blitz and any moderately good morgana can put the kibosh on most of their CC. Anyone got any recommendations against morgana support?


----------



## EddWar

Hi, new in the game, currently I'm playing with Tristana.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi, new in the game, currently I'm playing with Tristana.


One of my favorite ad carrys. She is even better now with the recent item changes. Very fun to play, max your E and use it in trades. It reduces the enemys healing and does pretty good damage. Don't jump in with your W in teamfights, save it if you get jumped on. Abuse your insane range + 90% attack speed buff and always stay in the back. For build I like double dorans > Berzerker Greaves > Infinity Edge > Phantom Dancer > Blade of the Ruined King/Last Whisper > and last a defensive item like Guardian Angel or Banchees Vheil. BoRK or Last Whisper depending if the enemy is stacking health or armor.

I'm not a pro at all but decent player I guess, currently Platinum 4. Just felt like give you my tips for Trist.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> One of my favorite ad carrys. She is even better now with the recent item changes. Very fun to play, max your E and use it in trades. It reduces the enemys healing and does pretty good damage. Don't jump in with your W in teamfights, save it if you get jumped on. Abuse your insane range + 90% attack speed buff and always stay in the back. For build I like double dorans > Berzerker Greaves > Infinity Edge > Phantom Dancer > Blade of the Ruined King/Last Whisper > and last a defensive item like Guardian Angel or Banchees Vheil. BoRK or Last Whisper depending if the enemy is stacking health or armor.
> 
> I'm not a pro at all but decent player I guess, currently Platinum 4. Just felt like give you my tips for Trist.


Thanks a lot for the tips







, I'm currently lvl 6







.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm currently lvl 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


trist is a good champ to start. I've seen her do some pretty mad pouncing AP mid too.


----------



## Narokuu

GOT MY STREAM BACK!! They overturned the ban!! and now for some Photoshop i did for the stream. My 3 new standby overlays, for the 3 games i stream the most! Took me about 6 hours to make all 3 of them.

League of Legends

DOTA2

Starcraft 2


----------



## andyroo89

Narokuu is like virus strain, if you don't get all of it, it returns stonger and immune to the medicine (in this case narokuus ex wife) assault.


----------



## Narokuu

<3 you andy


----------



## steelbom

Congrats ^^


----------



## espn

Ok i will have a look.


----------



## likethegun

Anyone good players out there interested in winning doom bots V? I solo mid xerath and average 8/1/10ish in games. Basically my role is to sustain mid as long as possible letting sides push. then when everyone starts dying defend base. get kills and assists when they assault mid and then stay back and defend base while the AD split pushes side. It just hard to find a team who knows what up. Its possible to win. And last game I played we were able to destroy an inhibitor. but seems like there are always at least 2 people that are clueless and feed feed feed and go like 0/10/0 haha

Anyway, if anyone is interested ill be off work in bout 7.5 hrs. im on NA server but we can set something up. I really want to beat this dang doom bot V


----------



## andyroo89

Ok, so, I just played against "nerfed" lucian.

1. his dash is broken no doubt about that.

This is a problem. Players are going to think they're good with him now. With his dash being on low cooldown people will tend to make more mistakes and rely on dash to get them out of that mistake which means they will get no punishment for their mistakes. rito pls.


----------



## mercu

@likethegun: I would play with you but since I am on euw that won't work.

I have beaten 5bombs doom bots pretty easily with ziggs. You can get a few kills in midlane. His playstyle is close to the one you described with xerath, but ziggs also offers offensive power with his passive (passive + lichbane is really high dmg on towers and inhibs if you somehow get to attack them). His range (like xerath) gives him enough strengh to kill bots without gettting hit by those 1 million snares/stun/whatever they throw at you. His ult is amazing at clearing sidelanes from minion pressure and can help you with some breathing room (you could also play ezreal for this, he is more offensive but has less waveclear).

I also used ad tf in 5bombs doom bots and just went for splitpushing/backdooring the whole game. Also worked out









The main problem I have witnessed was the kill-them-all mindset that many low elo players have. *Objectives* are what win you the game (most players don't get it and therefore lose vs the bots/in general)


----------



## andyroo89

So close to silver III... lol


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> @likethegun: I would play with you but since I am on euw that won't work.
> 
> I have beaten 5bombs doom bots pretty easily with ziggs. You can get a few kills in midlane. His playstyle is close to the one you described with xerath, but ziggs also offers offensive power with his passive (passive + lichbane is really high dmg on towers and inhibs if you somehow get to attack them). His range (like xerath) gives him enough strengh to kill bots without gettting hit by those 1 million snares/stun/whatever they throw at you. His ult is amazing at clearing sidelanes from minion pressure and can help you with some breathing room (you could also play ezreal for this, he is more offensive but has less waveclear).
> 
> I also used ad tf in 5bombs doom bots and just went for splitpushing/backdooring the whole game. Also worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem I have witnessed was the kill-them-all mindset that many low elo players have. *Objectives* are what win you the game (most players don't get it and therefore lose vs the bots/in general)


Yeah ziggs and xerath i have found to be easiest laning and getting to massive damage easily. Just dont work as well to get objectives. Finally won last night in a general game. SO much easier with a premade though because there are ALWAYS those guys that just try to get kills instead of lane to objective to allow AD to push. Also, panth is ridiculously effective.

Thanks for the reply though. Seems like most on here are EU.


----------



## andyroo89

Guys I was in silver IV with 99lp about to get into promos when all of a sudden I fell down the hill from literally my teammates throwing. I am in silver V still losing, if I happen to get back into bronze I (idk if it can happen) I am selling my account there is no point in playing anymore.


----------



## respartan

there seems to be alot of dcing issues with the new patch


----------



## EddWar

Hi, well I suck farming, some advice?, please. I'm still using Tristana, she's good if well equiped.


----------



## Avonosac

With ADC's, I learned you should use shift clicking in combination with regular clicking in order to last hit. Shift clicking will hit the closest attack-able entity to you, player or minion or neutral. That way you can use positioning to attack anything that gets close. Also, always shift click to walk into a bush if you're being careless / reckless enough to face-check when you're out of wards, this will attack anything as _soon_ as it is visible to you, which is probably better than doing nothing.

The other thing I would say is try to get used to using the stop command, so you don't get pulled into creeps or drawn out if you miss click a creep.


----------



## Sazar

Hey Guys, managed to climb from bronze 5 to silver 4 so far this season.

I am currently maining thresh.

Any good silver ADC's want to duo?

Hit me up

summoner name- omnicron0


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> Hey Guys, managed to climb from bronze 5 to silver 4 so far this season.
> 
> I am currently maining thresh.
> 
> Any good silver ADC's want to duo?
> 
> Hit me up
> 
> summoner name- omnicron0


Server?


----------



## respartan

csing is soooo hard


----------



## Clukos

Was finally able to hit diamond this season with not really that many games played which was great. I am already 75 points into d5 and still climbing, d1 here i come! If you guys want any advice about mid lane in general i can give some tips.

About csing, the best way is to use a champion in custom game to get experience with the animation. Try to hit 100 cs in 10 minutes, if you can't with the first time try until you hit it, then try to hit it consistently.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> With ADC's, I learned you should use shift clicking in combination with regular clicking in order to last hit. Shift clicking will hit the closest attack-able entity to you, player or minion or neutral. That way you can use positioning to attack anything that gets close. Also, always shift click to walk into a bush if you're being careless / reckless enough to face-check when you're out of wards, this will attack anything as _soon_ as it is visible to you, which is probably better than doing nothing.
> 
> The other thing I would say is try to get used to using the stop command, so you don't get pulled into creeps or drawn out if you miss click a creep.


Thanks


----------



## w1zardofozz

Hey have any of you on NA been getting super lag. Like I was playing ranked 3's and we kept on DC'ing. That wasn' t the first time either, its been happening for a couple days now.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Hey have any of you on NA been getting super lag. Like I was playing ranked 3's and we kept on DC'ing. That wasn' t the first time either, its been happening for a couple days now.


Yes, yesterday at night.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Okay good. I figured it was Time Warner since I never saw anything about lag issues on the League server status forums, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Okay good. I figured it was Time Warner since I never saw anything about lag issues on the League server status forums, or anywhere for that matter.


time warner causes me to slide around the map late at night, and I am not sure why.


----------



## Unoid

I have a king rammus but I'm still level 25. How about that


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> time warner causes me to slide around the map late at night, and I am not sure why.


Only problem I've had with TWC, connections wise, is they closed all the ports on my modem once and I couldn't hardly play any of my typical games like League and Minecraft. They fixed it when I confronted them though so its all good.

Edit: Oh look, Rito finally disabled ranked at like 10 at night xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoid*
> 
> I have a king rammus but I'm still level 25. How about that


I like the premise behind the skin. How'd you go about getting it? Were you a tester?


----------



## Unoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Only problem I've had with TWC, connections wise, is they closed all the ports on my modem once and I couldn't hardly play any of my typical games like League and Minecraft. They fixed it when I confronted them though so its all good.
> 
> Edit: Oh look, Rito finally disabled ranked at like 10 at night xD
> I like the premise behind the skin. How'd you go about getting it? Were you a tester?


I beta tested and only play maybe 20 games a year lol


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unoid*
> 
> I beta tested and only play maybe 20 games a year lol


How did you not get addicted?


----------



## w1zardofozz

^


----------



## Unoid

More like rage quoting









I've enjoyed it more season 3 till now. Helps having friends that are silver


----------



## Zackcy

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## andyroo89

I cannot give advice without getting jumped on I told lucian orbwalking will help him. Whole team is like wow toxic teammate.

I then asked "tell me that orbwalking wont make him into better adc" they then changed the subject.


----------



## respartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I cannot give advice without getting jumped on I told lucian orbwalking will help him. Whole team is like wow toxic teammate.
> 
> I then asked "tell me that orbwalking wont make him into better adc" they then changed the subject.


is orb walking anything like crip walking?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *respartan*
> 
> is orb walking anything like crip walking?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpvMc3EZ2xk

edit; Just got bumped back down to silver V. what a surprise.


----------



## Narokuu

Orb walking really isn't in league, there is an effect to it, but its mostly moving and attacking and not missing chances to auto attack etc.

its more of a DOTA2 term for heroes that have an on hit effect, Drow Ranger, etc. the closest thing is using ashes slow while running away or towards another champion.

Mastering the command attack and **** + Move tactics help a ton.


----------



## Akadaka

I miss this game seriously thinking about re-installing this game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I miss this game seriously thinking about re-installing this game.


Don't do it


----------



## EddWar

Hi, another noob question.

Well in a last game, I was paired bot, me (Tristana) and as "support" Lee Sin, against Leona and another Tristana, obviously with that combination they kick our ass most of the time, well direct to the situation, mid called for asist and Lee Sin goes to help, leave me alone (¬¬), now in this cases, *should I have to follow my "support" or stay in line?*, In both cases we going to lose a tower, only that in one, like it was, they kill me (feed) and destroy the tower, or go to help in mid with my "support" (he was killed, anyway). *What should you do in this situation?*

Thanks.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi, another noob question.
> 
> Well in a last game, I was paired bot, me (Tristana) and as "support" Lee Sin, against Leona and another Tristana, obviously with that combination they kick our ass most of the time, well direct to the situation, mid called for asist and Lee Sin goes to help, leave me alone (¬¬), now in this cases, *should I have to follow my "support" or stay in line?*, In both cases we going to lose a tower, only that in one, like it was, they kill me (feed) and destroy the tower, or go to help in mid with my "support" (he was killed, anyway). *What should you do in this situation?*
> 
> Thanks.


Well if you know you can get mid tower for bot tower, then go with supp mid and trade towers. one less death (assuming the enemy mid died)


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Well if you know you can get mid tower for bot tower, then go with supp mid and trade towers. one less death (assuming the enemy mid died)


So, follow my support,







, excellent, thanks.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> So, follow my support,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , excellent, thanks.


Of course if those conditions are true, otherwise back off and you can safely farm on your side of the river.


----------



## andyroo89

so I just lost my promos in champ select. This guy wanted to trade me and he grabbed champ for me, but he never told me what champ he wanted so I ended up not picking a champ cause then we will lose anyways. So yep fail to select champion in champ select == gg/lost promos


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> so I just lost my promos in champ select. This guy wanted to trade me and he grabbed champ for me, but he never told me what champ he wanted so I ended up not picking a champ cause then we will lose anyways. So yep fail to select champion in champ select == gg/lost promos


that sucks man.

my main account has been stuck in bronze II for over 100 games now. i decided to jump on an alt account that got placed bronze III very early on in the season. i went from bronze III to silver V in 15 games. the difference in team coordination was night and day. on my main account, nobody wants turrets, they want kills. games take 60 mins, ace then b, jungle, no objectives. that type of stuff. that account i noticed that most of the teams i was being placed with were bronze II and lower. this account, silver III and down. its crazy, and it sucks cause i dont want to just give up my old original account, but i cant seem to get it out of bronze.

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30658217


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi, another noob question.
> 
> Well in a last game, I was paired bot, me (Tristana) and as "support" Lee Sin, against Leona and another Tristana, obviously with that combination they kick our ass most of the time, well direct to the situation, mid called for asist and Lee Sin goes to help, leave me alone (¬¬), now in this cases, *should I have to follow my "support" or stay in line?*, In both cases we going to lose a tower, only that in one, like it was, they kill me (feed) and destroy the tower, or go to help in mid with my "support" (he was killed, anyway). *What should you do in this situation?*
> 
> Thanks.


Hey, I think you can stay bot in a temporary 1v2 situation as tristana. They are going to push you under your tower but diving a trist is hard since she can jump, ult, flash and heal. I don't know what level you guys were but before level 9 they should not be able to get you.

When you are sure you can trade midtower for bottower that is fine, but you are going to lose a lot of exp if trist+leo shove the lane into your second tier tower. You can (coordinated with your team ofc) take midtower, recall and take drake if their botane shoved hard. Their botlane is in a lose-lose situation since your team already shopped after taking the tower and their botlane wants to go back. If they do it -> free drake, if they stay your team should win a teamfight 4v4 or 5v5 (keep TP situation in mind)

This is obviously easier said than done, but this is what I would have aimed for


----------



## Jack Mac

Took advice from some of my diamond friends and now I've climbed from Bronze I to Silver III and I'm still going strong. Basically they watched me play on stream and told me what to do.


----------



## espn

What have you improved to get to s3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Took advice from some of my diamond friends and now I've climbed from Bronze I to Silver III and I'm still going strong. Basically they watched me play on stream and told me what to do.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What have you improved to get to s3?


Mainly better map awareness, buying more wards, CSing better and just not getting caught out or making stupid plays.


----------



## andyroo89

Ok I figured out pattern to get out of silver and into gold, should be in gold by end of the week if this holds true.


----------



## Avonosac

Ha, that's a nice teaser.

DO TELL.


----------



## andyroo89

I CAN'T I want to test it before I say anything D:


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Ok I figured out pattern to get out of silver and into gold, should be in gold by end of the week if this holds true.


i figured out one too.

jungle vi

support velkoz..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i figured out one too.
> 
> jungle vi
> 
> support velkoz..


Jungle vi... eh idk


----------



## mercu

I haven't played in silver for quite some time now but I think playing selfish champs is the easiest way to climb








I think I would use these (or similar champs):

top: maokai is really op but utility tank and has problems carrying. I would go with someone like shyvana, rumble or riven
jungle: yi, shaco
mid: akali,fizz,talon, zed or yasou
adc: draven, ezreal, tristana
support: annie, karma, zyra

You can climb with any champion you want but if you want to climb as quick as possible, go for snowballing champions


----------



## Fortunex

Snowballing is the key to victory in lower ELOs (gold and below). People don't know how to stop the snowball.

If you can snowball, and know how to close out games (constantly taking towers and objectives, warding), you'll rise in rank very quickly.

Edit: Also playing a role with a lot of control over the game and carry potential (like mid or jungle) will help, rather than an ADC or support.


----------



## andyroo89

*sigh* smh people think they can counter jungle me.. Not possible, I control the jungle.

Some people will never learn


----------



## Zackcy

After months of not playing, and then losing a few games, I am Plat V.

Been having a lot of fun with Kha jungle. Won like 5 games in a row with him.


----------



## andyroo89

So, we have wukong as adc and I went jungle, not even thinking we would win, and I wasn't even going to attempt to counter jungler... through out the game wukong slaps corki with his stick. I am then thinking maybe we have a shot, and at this point I died to syndra (no surprise I barely have mr I was saving our mid) and she calls me a terrible jungler... I decided to hone my inner counter jungle, and she made the mistake of saying that. I started taking xins buffs getting timers on it and making sure (oracle sweeper) they could not. My team starts to ward their jungle, and to be a dick, I said "why are you trying to take my buffs" in their (well mine since I controlled it) jungle.

twas fun day.


----------



## waylo88

The "community" for this game is such a joke. Got a troll on your team? Better not ask the enemy team to report them for being an obvious troll as they'll do nothing but applaud them then report YOU. Just garbage.


----------



## Fortunex

The only time that happens is when you're raging and whining the entire game about the troll instead of just ignoring them.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> The only time that happens is when you're raging and whining the entire game about the troll instead of just ignoring them.


Not true at all. I cant count how many times I'll simply type in all-chat _"Can you guys report X, they're clearly trolling and assisting you guys in winning. Thanks."_ Nothing more, nothing less.

To which I'm met with tons of cursing, or people flat out saying they wont report the person because they helped them win.

It's really sad that the people who play this game don't give a damn about the playerbase. Rather than police themselves and possibly help try to clean up the toxicity among players, they just perpetuate it.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Not true at all. I cant count how many times I'll simply type in all-chat _"Can you guys report X, they're clearly trolling and assisting you guys in winning. Thanks."_ Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> To which I'm met with tons of cursing, or people flat out saying they wont report the person because they helped them win.
> 
> It's really sad that the people who play this game don't give a damn about the playerbase. Rather than police themselves and possibly help try to clean up the toxicity among players, they just perpetuate it.


I'm sure.









I've seen it a couple of times, but 99% of the time that's not the case.


----------



## w1zardofozz

The community is the reason I refuse to play with any less than two friends. I got sick of people flaming me and the team because of the smallest darn things things. Example, in a team fight you know you're going to lose? Naturally you should bail out so as not to die, and before you know it, you've been reported four times. Or like this one guy who was top lane and went 0-8-0 and then just verbally annihilated our poor jungler who waned nothing more than to enjoy the game.

The community is the reason I hate to love League of Legends.


----------



## andyroo89

Reminder, just because you're ahead doesn't mean you can make stupid decisions with 60 seconds timers.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> The community is the reason I refuse to play with any less than two friends. I got sick of people flaming me and the team because of the smallest darn things things. Example, in a team fight you know you're going to lose? Naturally you should bail out so as not to die, and before you know it, you've been reported four times. Or like this one guy who was top lane and went 0-8-0 and then just verbally annihilated our poor jungler who waned nothing more than to enjoy the game.
> 
> The community is the reason I hate to love League of Legends.


This is why I prefer ranked 5s and/or playing with friends. We have fun and we typically win about 75% of our games I'd there's at least 3 of us playing together. We have a habit of making the sickest come backs because of my play calling. We won a game we were down 15 kills and 1 inhib in recently via a well executed fight at their inhib resulting in an ace that let us barely get their nexus before they respawned. We had a 2-12 ADC that I had to hard carry as Malzahar Support lol

The other team kinda screwed themselves in pick/bans though, Katarina vs an Annie mid & Malzahar Support. I think she got a full Death Lotus channel off maybe once the whole game.


----------



## andyroo89

I am looking for a team, I am silver IV (or silver V depends on the day)

roles:
mid: ziggs, vel'koz, akali, viktor, karthus, orianna, leblanc, swain
jungle: shaco, rammus, nunu, amumu, maokai, fiddlestick
support: blitz (lol) morgana, alistar, annie
top: nunu, maokai, rumble

ign: andyadd


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am looking for a team, I am silver IV (or silver V depends on the day)
> 
> roles:
> mid: ziggs, vel'koz, akali, viktor, karthus, orianna, leblanc, swain
> jungle: shaco, rammus, nunu, amumu, maokai, fiddlestick
> support: blitz (lol) morgana, alistar, annie
> top: nunu, maokai, rumble
> 
> ign: andyadd


Wish I could join in, but I'm about to start senior year in high school... I'd be lucky to have any time for video games in general during my first semester. Plus, ya know, time zones and such.


----------



## espn

Which champ is the best to get out of bronze? Possible snowball champ like yi so I can carry instead of hopefully having some good teammates?


----------



## mercu

Yes, really snowbally champs are really good in low elo. Akali, Yi, Fizz, Zed can all carry rather easily


----------



## Avonosac

Yi is so easy to counter. To be honest there are a ton of champions you can classify as snowball champions out of bronze, but the mental process is what will really carry you out.

Find the weakest guy on their team, the one that has zero map awareness and just punish him from jungle. After you get a couple kills, move to the next weakest guy to keep getting full $. After 4 kills you should be so far ahead you can just destroy the enemy jungle.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Jungle Udyr. Camp a lane til you get that lane ahead. Switch lanes, repeat. Farm and wait for counter ganks after you gank the lane the first time. Getting out of bronze is pretty much automatic if you play enough, I've helped several friends do it & done it myself on 3 different accounts, and I'm not that high of a rank on my mains.

If you get stuck top, play a tanky carry that can dive in to the enemy team, i.e. Udyr, Volibear, Jax, Wukong (if you build him hybrid), someone that's not easily shut down in lane.

If you get mid, play a hyper-carry & have the jungler help you get ahead early, easy peasy. Someone like Fizz, Akali, Katarina (if you can counter with her, don't ever pick her without knowing the enemy mid, good way to feed), Zed, and in some instances, even Annie can hyper-carry if she's against a weak lane opponent (like Katarina).

In the jungle, there's Voli, Udyr, Jax (bit rough early), Elise, Vi, all capable of camp-carrying lanes to the win. Picking a jungler or top that can split push is a great idea as split pushing can win you the game (the backdoors are real in bronze, seen it, done it).

If you're bot lane (ugh, I play support a lot, ADCs are so stupid), for ADC, obviously Caitlyn is a good choice cuz of her poke being so stupid. If you have a support you can trust, Jinx can snowball so hard off just 1-2 kills. And for support... well, you can effect the game quite a bit still. Ward key places, try to bully the lane you're in as much as you can. Play wonky supports that do good damage if you have to, although if you want to go tranditional, game-changing regular supports are pretty obvious: Thresh, Nami, Annie, Sona, Janna, and if you want to take a risk & go real old school, Nunu. Non-traditional supports I really like that I've tried out include: Malzahar (using visions to help push lane and harrass, you build tanky-AP, RoA, Rylai's, Liandry's, and wreck in team fights, while CCing anyone that dives in) is good against single target or channeled ability champions like Katarina, Miss Fortune, etc; Volibear (he's good everywhere except mid man) is quite great as a support if you have an aggressive ADC, as you can bait with your passive early, and you're so tanky late than you become your team's secondary engage & tank; Karma is still great although not as used these days, she has excellent poke & CC & can change team fights as well as save the lane from ganks with her speed boost; Rengar... just think about that one with all those bushes, omnomnom lol; Kennen, that ulti & his passive stun if well timed can set up ganks, win team fights, and change the game more than a lot of supports, and it's a large AoE so it's hard to miss unless people flash away from you; Amumu, he's pretty hard to play a support cuz you pretty much get to do nothing unless your ADC is up for a poke fest where if you land a bandage toss you go ham, but his ulti & tankyness can change team fights, especially if you have a wombo combo, and people don't see Amumu support coming, same as Kennen.

That's my 2 cents, enjoy.


----------



## andyroo89

Seriously I dust off shaco jungle and brought him back, and my botlane thought it would be good idea to take my xp, and I was only at less than half xp after taking blue golems. I had to go to red buff to hit level 2.

So....

Blue golem + small golem = level 2

blue golem + red lizard + two small lizards = lvl 2

now lets not forget taking 15-20 seconds to get there from blue just to hit level 2.

Then they call me trash. Fine whatever go ahead and blame me for them taking my xp away and I fell behind. Its ok though I was only one with 0 deaths on my team.

seriously I am about to have a aneurysm.

edit; aneurysm averted, I am banned from LoL until the 25, doesnt matter I have other smurfs. rekt.


----------



## w1zardofozz

How'd you get banned?


----------



## andyroo89

I used very colorful words to randoms.


----------



## espn

Thanks for the sharing


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Thanks for the sharing


Oh, I see you're back.

Let your attempts on trolling begin.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh, I see you're back.
> 
> Let your attempts on trolling begin.


I dont know why do you consider getting out of Bronze is trolling.


----------



## Narokuu

http://puu.sh/aP2kA/efcfeb2b82.jpg

im going to bed. that's account number 2 this season. ;.; so very tired


----------



## mercu

Yi can be countered but we are talking about Bronze league. Just play him well and they won't be able to stop you. Same is true for Katarina in mid.

Regarding supports, these are my recommendations: Annie, Zyra and Karma. You need to carry the lane 1v2 since you can't trust your ADC for help.
Don't play a utility support and especially not Thresh or Nami. Those two are really hard to carry with since their kits are more complex than most other supports'.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> Yi can be countered but we are talking about Bronze league. Just play him well and they won't be able to stop you. Same is true for Katarina in mid.
> 
> Regarding supports, these are my recommendations: Annie, Zyra and Karma. You need to carry the lane 1v2 since you can't trust your ADC for help.
> Don't play a utility support and especially not Thresh or Nami. Those two are really hard to carry with since their kits are more complex than most other supports'.


So for the purpose of jump out of Bronze, you would recommend selfish snowballing style Yi or Kat and try to carry every game?


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> So for the purpose of jump out of Bronze, you would recommend selfish snowballing style Yi or Kat and try to carry every game?


Currently playing Zilean mid to try getting myself out of gold. I've gone 6-0 with him, although i have played a couple support games as him.

In bronze, I suspect he'd be a great champion as well. Keep your incompetent teammates alive and do TONS of burst damage with Q -> W -> Q.

Get to 40% CDR as quickly as possible with Athene's, Deathfire, and Boots of Lucidity = Spam Q every 4 seconds.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> Currently playing Zilean mid to try getting myself out of gold. I've gone 6-0 with him, although i have played a couple support games as him.
> 
> In bronze, I suspect he'd be a great champion as well. Keep your incompetent teammates alive and do TONS of burst damage with Q -> W -> Q.
> 
> Get to 40% CDR as quickly as possible with Athene's, Deathfire, and Boots of Lucidity = Spam Q every 4 seconds.


Yeah I recognized Zilean Q is extremely powerful but that is his only way to do destroy...then I didn't seriously test him.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Yeah I recognized Zilean Q is extremely powerful but that is his only way to do destroy...then I didn't seriously test him.


and I really wonder how can zilean help in team fight.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> and I really wonder how can zilean help in team fight.


Revive the person that does the most damage on your team so they have to kill them twice? lol that's what he's there for, literally, that & speeding people up that are low to get away, or speeding up engagers... or slowing down retreaters. His ulti is basically a get outta dead free card, if you have Zilean + Kayle on your team, it's like you have a 7 man team (cuz let's face it, during the duration of Kayle's ulti, you coulda killed the person once already).


----------



## espn

these are all true but only work if you have good teammates, it becomes very depend on teammates quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Revive the person that does the most damage on your team so they have to kill them twice? lol that's what he's there for, literally, that & speeding people up that are low to get away, or speeding up engagers... or slowing down retreaters. His ulti is basically a get outta dead free card, if you have Zilean + Kayle on your team, it's like you have a 7 man team (cuz let's face it, during the duration of Kayle's ulti, you coulda killed the person once already).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> these are all true but only work if you have good teammates, it becomes very depend on teammates quality.


Well if you're intent on carrying with Zilean (cuz you can in Bronze) you can just build damage & revive yourself lol that works as well.


----------



## mercu

Well any champ can be played in bronze but if you just want to get out of it, you should play a snowbally champ and solo the game. Zilean deals alot of damage in the midgame but falls off later which is not the best in season 4 since the games can be stalled pretty long.
I am not saying you will improve more when playing yi, kata, akali, rengar than you would with any other champ but it is easier to win games in bronze with them.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Nearly won a 4v5 when our ADC DCed with AP Sona support. To be fair, the other team was beyond stupid, only reason they won is they finally grouped up after getting wrecked in team fights where they were split up.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Well if you're intent on carrying with Zilean (cuz you can in Bronze) you can just build damage & revive yourself lol that works as well.


I will try it out LOL!


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am looking for a team, I am silver IV (or silver V depends on the day)
> 
> roles:
> mid: ziggs, vel'koz, akali, viktor, karthus, orianna, leblanc, swain
> jungle: shaco, rammus, nunu, amumu, maokai, fiddlestick
> support: blitz (lol) morgana, alistar, annie
> top: nunu, maokai, rumble
> 
> ign: andyadd


I am Bronze 1 in my Promo round but I'll Play. I like top and Support. but can fill descent enough to hold any lane. GetAwsome is my name add me if you want to play some time, although lately I have been busy with work during the week but weekends are good.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> Well any champ can be played in bronze but if you just want to get out of it, you should play a snowbally champ and solo the game. Zilean deals alot of damage in the midgame but falls off later which is not the best in season 4 since the games can be stalled pretty long.
> I am not saying you will improve more when playing yi, kata, akali, rengar than you would with any other champ but it is easier to win games in bronze with them.


I didn't know rengar can 1 vs 5 too lol.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Just won a match as Garon support. In the chat we had a guy join late and did not look to see who was where and picked Zed for mid but we already had an Ahri. So it was Ahri top, Zed mid, Vi jungle, Cait and Garon bot, and we won it actually worked good and we had great communication.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> I am Bronze 1 in my Promo round but I'll Play. I like top and Support. but can fill descent enough to hold any lane. GetAwsome is my name add me if you want to play some time, although lately I have been busy with work during the week but weekends are good.


banned for next two weeks. Also I am NA I forgot to mention that part.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Just won a match as Garon support. In the chat we had a guy join late and did not look to see who was where and picked Zed for mid but we already had an Ahri. So it was Ahri top, Zed mid, Vi jungle, Cait and Garon bot, and we won it actually worked good and we had great communication.


The sad part is AP top actually works really well against a lot of top people, if your AP top is ranged, you just have to be wary against tanks.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> banned for next two weeks. Also I am NA I forgot to mention that part.


You probably could work on not raging at your teammates.. most people have razor thin skins on the internet.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You probably could work on not raging at your teammates.. most people have razor thin skins on the internet.


I only rage at someone once they start out at least 0-5, which my top & bot lane did in my last game where I was Shyvana jungle, me & my mid were both ripping them like "This game woulda been so easy to win if y'all were so stupid not playing safe".

We had a Syndra/Shyvana/Fiora/Vayne/Sona team, if we'd held out til late game instead of getting far behind before 30mins, we could've won so easily.

But seriously, after the 2nd or 3rd death, it's like STOP fighting them you're just gonna die, ******.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I only rage at someone once they start out at least 0-5, which my top & bot lane did in my last game where I was Shyvana jungle, me & my mid were both ripping them like "This game woulda been so easy to win if y'all were so stupid not playing safe".
> 
> We had a Syndra/Shyvana/Fiora/Vayne/Sona team, if we'd held out til late game instead of getting far behind before 30mins, we could've won so easily.
> 
> But seriously, after the 2nd or 3rd death, it's like STOP fighting them you're just gonna die, ******.


And?

Seriously, there are plenty of stupid people in the world. Even a lot of smart ones are bad at video games. Not only is raging at them like that bad for your own mental state, it is CLEARLY not productive.


----------



## mercu

you are right, they should be playing defensively but I would not waste any energy caring about my teammates' performance in soloQ. You get new teammates next game anyway, just try your best and see bad teammates as a challenge


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> You probably could work on not raging at your teammates.. most people have razor thin skins on the internet.










they are more rude to me than I am, I just don't report them since I don't care.


----------



## espn

as expected
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> banned for next two weeks. Also I am NA I forgot to mention that part.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> as expected


espn, english is not your first language correct?


----------



## steelbom

I never really rage when people play badly. I only get irritated when people troll, afk, or are offensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are more rude to me than I am, I just don't report them since I don't care.


Might be a good idea to though. I'm not entirely sure how the report system works, but if you don't report them it may appear that you were the only one raging as opposed to showing that the others (that reported you) were involved too. Who knows.


----------



## mercu

the report system used to work like this (at least in NA, tribunal is down on EUW, OCE and others I believe):


Player X gets reported several times
A case in tribunal gets opened, all (or many, not sure since I can't know if there have been more) games in which player X got reported can be seen in the case at the tribunal
Everyone with an account on NA (I think there is a level limit, though) can go to the tribunal and vote on cases
You can not see player names in tribunal, just champion names. You can only see in-game chatlog + stats. You can only vote punish or pardon
When majority of votes are 'punish' the case gets sent to Riot Player Behavior Team
RPBT choses punishment
Now there is an automated chat-restriction system, but that does not ban anyone. On EUW there is no tribunal, but Rioters have claimed that players still get banned so I assume the cases will be preselected by an automated system and then send to RPBT

Please correct me if I made a mistake, is some time ago I was active in tribunal (EUW FTW)


----------



## espn

Recently there is a new auto 2 weeks account ban system. As long as the player said something beyond limit few times even just in one game, auto ban.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> the report system used to work like this (at least in NA, tribunal is down on EUW, OCE and others I believe):
> 
> 
> Player X gets reported several times
> A case in tribunal gets opened, all (or many, not sure since I can't know if there have been more) games in which player X got reported can be seen in the case at the tribunal
> Everyone with an account on NA (I think there is a level limit, though) can go to the tribunal and vote on cases
> You can not see player names in tribunal, just champion names. You can only see in-game chatlog + stats. You can only vote punish or pardon
> When majority of votes are 'punish' the case gets sent to Riot Player Behavior Team
> RPBT choses punishment
> Now there is an automated chat-restriction system, but that does not ban anyone. On EUW there is no tribunal, but Rioters have claimed that players still get banned so I assume the cases will be preselected by an automated system and then send to RPBT
> 
> Please correct me if I made a mistake, is some time ago I was active in tribunal (EUW FTW)


----------



## HoneyBadger84

That's pretty ridiculous if that's indeed the case. A 2 week ban for (what could be) one game of arguing with one person that gets heated, that'd be pretty excessive.


----------



## andyroo89

The ban will keep me calm for the next two weeks.


----------



## sjwpwpro

I am on NA also, why did you get banned? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jack Mac

You can get 2 week bans for private messages as well. One of my friends only sent "offensive" PMs to us as a joke, and got banned, even though he never types in game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> I am on NA also, why did you get banned? if you don't mind me asking.


I used colorful words to bot lane, (ADC Nidalee and support teemo) they said that taking xp from jungler doesnt make a difference. If that was true then riot wouldn't have modified the xp sharing in the jungle to reduce that problem...


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> That's pretty ridiculous if that's indeed the case. A 2 week ban for (what could be) one game of arguing with one person that gets heated, that'd be pretty excessive.


yes riot is really following its mother company communist control system now.


----------



## lemon07r

Hey guys I'm Lamim, my ign is Arbiter Knight and I'm a Poppy mid/top main with around 100 ranked games this season and 70% win rate. I'm silver 3 ATM (was gold shifting between gold 5-3 last season) but will most likely be silver 2 by the time you read this if I have played any more games xD. I would be down to duo with anyone between silver 4 to gold 1 with the only requirement being is that you aren't toxic! I'm also looking for people to do ranked teams with for fun or serious, I play a really mean poppy mid or top, and a really mean jungle (was a jungler main last season), but I can fill any role. If anyone wants tips on poppy feel free to add me. I also Skype if anyone likes talking while playing, Skype:lemon07r.

Add me up guys, I look forward to seeing y'all on the rift.


----------



## the best around

you should never as a compnay automate punishment, they are just being lazy/trying to save money.

you can get chat banned/or temp/ or perm banned EXTREMELY easily.

and ive noticed most people dont talk as often in game for fear of being banned









theres even been people who "deserved" a chat ban, but got a temp ban, no warning prior , ill dig up the post if you guys want me to

riotlyte said that his 14 temp ban was his warning and his next was perma


----------



## espn

I doubt they would really permanent ban their income source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the best around*
> 
> you should never as a compnay automate punishment, they are just being lazy/trying to save money.
> 
> you can get chat banned/or temp/ or perm banned EXTREMELY easily.
> 
> and ive noticed most people dont talk as often in game for fear of being banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres even been people who "deserved" a chat ban, but got a temp ban, no warning prior , ill dig up the post if you guys want me to
> 
> riotlyte said that his 14 temp ban was his warning and his next was perma


----------



## the best around

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I doubt they would really permanent ban their income source.


theyve perma'd people whove spent money on the game,

i mean i havent, but i know people who have.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I haven't been permabanned on any of my accounts yet. Actually only got a temp ban from the game on one once, couple have had chat restrictions before. Some of which were the other person using some of my accounts.

If anyone wants help on getting out of bronze, I'd be happy to duo as long as you can carry your lane, I have a bronze 2 smurf (went 2-8 in placements on purpose trying to get bronze V, didn't work). Message me or post here with your In-game name if you'd like help. I play everything but top very well, top I'm not very experienced at because the people I play with normally play top a lot.


----------



## lemon07r

Idk what you guys are complaining about, you shouldnt be using "colorful" language in chat anyhow, so therefore I don't see anything wrong with the ban system. Is it that hard no to cuss in chat?.. I feel like I'm missing something here.

Anyhow anyone down for ranked duo or ranked 5s?


----------



## the best around

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Idk what you guys are complaining about, you shouldnt be using "colorful" language in chat anyhow, so therefore I don't see anything wrong with the ban system. Is it that hard no to cuss in chat?.. I feel like I'm missing something here.
> 
> Anyhow anyone down for ranked duo or ranked 5s?


do you send more than 2 txts per game?


----------



## lemon07r

Yes, I talk a lot in chat xD, and do use colorful language when making jokes every now and then and don't get banned, I'm pretty sure you need to be reported for it to be banned or chat locked automated or not.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Idk what you guys are complaining about, you shouldnt be using "colorful" language in chat anyhow, so therefore I don't see anything wrong with the ban system. Is it that hard no to cuss in chat?.. I feel like I'm missing something here.
> 
> Anyhow anyone down for ranked duo or ranked 5s?


I do not care for my ban, as long as its not permanent.


----------



## lemon07r

TBH I'm happy to see that the ban system is atually doing something, I hate toxic/salty summoners.


----------



## mercu

I never got banned or even warned (or chat restricted for that matter). From my experience all players I played alot with that got some kind of punishment deserved it (at least in my opinion).
That said, I am totally against an automated system. There was a false positive lately where one player got chat restricted for flaming himself








espn, I never heard of an automated ban system, could you please link me your source?


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I used colorful words to bot lane, (ADC Nidalee and support teemo) they said that taking xp from jungler doesnt make a difference. If that was true then riot wouldn't have modified the xp sharing in the jungle to reduce that problem...


I dont normally use colorful language but I do make people feel stupid when they do some thing stupid more than once when they have been told by the entire team not to.


----------



## steelbom

Argh my mate and I keep getting not-so-great players when we play. Maybe it's because we're in ARAMs... I don't know, but sometimes it just feels like these people have forgotten how to play the game :|


----------



## sjwpwpro

Woot just made silver.


----------



## Chunin

Man i never thought you could have so much fun playing blitz.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Man i never thought you could have so much fun playing blitz.


"The time of man has come to an end."


----------



## Akadaka

They need to make Dominion in Oceania region.


----------



## malzmidx

How common is it for east coast players to switch to LAN server? A friend of mine switched awhile ago for the better ping/less problems and he made challenger there.

If NA servers are so bad why doesn't riot do something about it?


----------



## espn

What is lan server?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> How common is it for east coast players to switch to LAN server? A friend of mine switched awhile ago for the better ping/less problems and he made challenger there.
> 
> If NA servers are so bad why doesn't riot do something about it?


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What is lan server?


Latin American North. The server for it is in Miami. Hence amazing ping here in Florida vs North American server and not as many problems supposedly.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Is not just NA server. Have several friends who came to NA from EU and said its just as bad in terms of ragers etc


----------



## espn

Do u need to wait for very time for a game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> Latin American North. The server for it is in Miami. Hence amazing ping here in Florida vs North American server and not as many problems supposedly.


----------



## Chunin

Still going strong... on a 10 games winning streak. 76% win ratio with 17 games played.



Looks like i should switch from top and main support. It so much easier to carry games if your bot lane doesnt feed out of their minds.


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do u need to wait for very time for a game?


Yeah the wait for each game is slightly longer. And a lot of people there do not speak English but my friend says most high elo people there are from NA server originally and or speak English.


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Still going strong... on a 10 games winning streak. 76% win ratio with 17 games played.
> 
> -pic-
> 
> Looks like i should switch from top and main support. *It so much easier to carry games if your bot lane doesnt feed out of their minds.*


That's why I either jungle or play support. http://www.lolking.net/summoner/eune/37177256#ranked-stats


----------



## lemon07r

Guys let's do sum ranked duos or teams or what not.

On the other hand I got into the heroes of the storm alpha a week ago and so far I like it a lot.


----------



## Fortunex

Loving the changes to Nidalee. She's really good in the jungle now, and AP/tank works super well on her and feels borderline broken.


----------



## Akadaka

The Community of this game is Terrible, I can't communicate without being reported in a game..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> The Community of this game is Terrible, I can't communicate without being reported in a game..


One of the reasons why I am enjoying my ban.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> One of the reasons why I am enjoying my ban.


Tribunal does more harm than good, anyone can be reported and get banned, I got 30 day chat restriction and I swear it was the most fun, Riot treats people like they criminals no wonder, Dota 2 is becoming real popular.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> One of the reasons why I am enjoying my ban.


Like lets get the judge and JURY this kid has been a naughty boy! like what kind of message does this send? fast forward to the year 2050 and we going need a permit to play games and actually go to prison for criminal offences for for negative attitude and feeding ROFL...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Like lets get the judge and JURY this kid has been a naughty boy! like what kind of message does this send? fast forward to the year 2050 and we going need a permit to play games and actually go to prison for criminal offences for for negative attitude and feeding ROFL...


This is funny. I dunno though, I say some pretty messed up crap to people, but do it in a very informative manner, when they do something dumb. It's funny too cause some games i'll play like a pro and some games i'll just get wrecked because my team mates are worse than me. But I have no idea how I haven't been banned yet.

There is so much wrong with the community, but sometimes you find those rare gem players who are actually good at the game AND considerate. Even in a loss. Also, it amazes me how many friendlist folks I made from talking the most **** back and forth to eachother, like real meaningful trolling hateful words, but after game we end up duoing after duking it out in the post game lobby chat haha.


----------



## FlawleZ

I uninstalled this game a few days ago...I started playing this time last year pretty frequently and I found myself borderline addicted and only extremely frustrated. With enough ranked play the game wasn't fun to just play, I had to win. Getting stuck in Silver III when I felt I was at least good enough for low Gold was just so frustrating. I'm starting to play Diablo III now again... I love LoL but enough is enough I had to throw in the towel...


----------



## Avonosac

I haven't played the game in about 2 months, honestly I haven't missed it. The game is a really fun concept but the matchmaking is downright awful.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I uninstalled this game a few days ago...I started playing this time last year pretty frequently and I found myself borderline addicted and only extremely frustrated. With enough ranked play the game wasn't fun to just play, I had to win. Getting stuck in Silver III when I felt I was at least good enough for low Gold was just so frustrating. I'm starting to play Diablo III now again... I love LoL but enough is enough I had to throw in the towel...


Ye true I play Diablo 3 but waiting for ladders, I thought I would play LoL in the mean time and it just ends up frustrating you.


----------



## likethegun

I definitely agree with you guys there. I have only been playing LoL since earlier in this year, so I'll admit I was TERRIBLE to start (like everyone is), but now that I have the hang of it and can effectively play at least 2 champs in every role efficiently I feel I am good enough to at least be in silver. Yet I can't even get out of bronze 5. I hit promos at least 3 times a week, and occasionally I will get back into bronze 4, (for placements I was put in bronze 1 because I was brand new to game and didn't understand all the counter champs and skills/items etc.) But the game is designed to uber troll you. Seems like no matter what I will get teams in promos that D/C, AFK troll whine, or just down right suck something awful. And it is always the games where I don't get a solid carry role because of even more whining or being last picks.

I'm honestly thinking about lvling an alt account just to re place in ranked (i bet id at least be mid silver). i mean, i'll be on a 10-12 game win streak get almost to bronze 4 promos, then get trolled with teams that give me a 10-12 game losing streak haha. Literally nothing you can do about that. Most of my friends who are plat/diamond don't want to waste the time to help me out because all the way in bronze 5 is depressing and often times given a worse enough team, even the best fed carry cant even win.

Some of my latest match histories: I think I do OK for bronze 5 and deserve better... Feedback?


----------



## espn

The result clearly shows that you are at top range of B5, which is B5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I definitely agree with you guys there. I have only been playing LoL since earlier in this year, so I'll admit I was TERRIBLE to start (like everyone is), but now that I have the hang of it and can effectively play at least 2 champs in every role efficiently I feel I am good enough to at least be in silver. Yet I can't even get out of bronze 5. I hit promos at least 3 times a week, and occasionally I will get back into bronze 4, (for placements I was put in bronze 1 because I was brand new to game and didn't understand all the counter champs and skills/items etc.) But the game is designed to uber troll you. Seems like no matter what I will get teams in promos that D/C, AFK troll whine, or just down right suck something awful. And it is always the games where I don't get a solid carry role because of even more whining or being last picks.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking about lvling an alt account just to re place in ranked (i bet id at least be mid silver). i mean, i'll be on a 10-12 game win streak get almost to bronze 4 promos, then get trolled with teams that give me a 10-12 game losing streak haha. Literally nothing you can do about that. Most of my friends who are plat/diamond don't want to waste the time to help me out because all the way in bronze 5 is depressing and often times given a worse enough team, even the best fed carry cant even win.
> 
> Some of my latest match histories: I think I do OK for bronze 5 and deserve better... Feedback?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> The result clearly shows that you are at top range of B5, which is B5.


lol yeah... right... I get that. So judging by your comment you think the ranked matchmaking and scoring system to promote is fair and just? And there are no flaws in it? I mean, least they could do is match players who are in promos with other players who are in promos... or players on winning streaks with other players with the same winning streaks or SOMETHING.

I mean... Look at some of my games like sivir. Or even a couple mumu games Where i'm "fed" early and continue to go strong, but then other members of my team (top/jg) are sitting at like 10+ deaths with only a couple kills going into mid/late game... so I start dying fast in team fights and most of my deaths come in late game jsut before we lose.


----------



## espn

Most of your teammates are at the same level and getting promote too. With that many days and games that you have played, I think it is fair enough. You always cannot control the other nine people, if you want to jump to another level then much better than them is the only way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> lol yeah... right... I get that. So judging by your comment you think the ranked matchmaking and scoring system to promote is fair and just? And there are no flaws in it? I mean, least they could do is match players who are in promos with other players who are in promos... or players on winning streaks with other players with the same winning streaks or SOMETHING.
> 
> I mean... Look at some of my games like sivir. Or even a couple mumu games Where i'm "fed" early and continue to go strong, but then other members of my team (top/jg) are sitting at like 10+ deaths with only a couple kills going into mid/late game... so I start dying fast in team fights and most of my deaths come in late game jsut before we lose.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Most of your teammates are at the same level and getting promote too. With that many days and games that you have played, I think it is fair enough. You always cannot control the other nine people, if you want to jump to another level then much better than them is the only way.


I get that. but its impossible to carry a team of uncarriables. Here is a match I just now finished is a perfect example. 4 of my deaths came towards the end trying to defend base other team just started focusing me instead of our "carries".


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I get that. but its impossible to carry a team of uncarriables. Here is a match I just now finished is a perfect example. 4 of my deaths came towards the end trying to defend base other team just started focusing me instead of our "carries".


play possible snowball champ and role
or
play high win rate champ with the way brings winning rate up.


----------



## FlawleZ

I agree with what ESPN is saying. Its not enough to be just a little better than the people you with or against unless your entire team each individually is a little better than the other team. Even then people make mistakes and get outplayed which turns the tide of games. You literally have to be in a league of your own to carry yourself out of elo hell. This is why I was frustrated in mid silver. Its not enough that I'm maybe good enough for low Gold because frankly many times the difference isn't so much that you utterly dominate entire teams.

One of the best ways to help crawl out of elo hell is to duo with a friend, even if they're just average or relative to your skill BC at least you know that's one less person that will disconnect or afk/rage quit.

Lastly, keep in mind there are A LOT of smurfs playing the game on 2nd, 3rd, 4th, even 5th accounts. Just because you play a game in Bronze doesn't mean there aren't smurfs out there leveling new accounts. You can see a perfect example of this by creating a new account then play some PvP normal games at lower levels. 8/10 players in the game will likely be smurfs.


----------



## micromage

I got out of bronze in a week from bronze 3 to silver and then to silver 3 in the by skipping divisions.Now im in silver I find it impossible to get to gold , there is always 1 afk , troll or unskilled player who makes it so hard to win games


----------



## mercu

I play LoL almost daily and I am always surprised how many players think the community is really bad. In reality many of those that I have encountered who say the community is bad are flamers.

There are trolls but I don't see more trolls in LoL than I see in other games.

Regarding Matchmaking, I don't get what your problems are. When I first played ranked I was at 700 elo. I climbed all the way up to diamond by improving my skill. You will get where you belong, don't try to "force it". It really helped me playing to improve and not to win.


----------



## espn

If lol commumuty is ok, Riot wouldnt run the recent sensitive 2 to 3 weeks game ban just by auto scanning key words like stupid, ******ed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I play LoL almost daily and I am always surprised how many players think the community is really bad. In reality many of those that I have encountered who say the community is bad are flamers.
> 
> There are trolls but I don't see more trolls in LoL than I see in other games.
> 
> Regarding Matchmaking, I don't get what your problems are. When I first played ranked I was at 700 elo. I climbed all the way up to diamond by improving my skill. You will get where you belong, don't try to "force it". It really helped me playing to improve and not to win.


----------



## Skye12977

Just thought that I'd show you guys this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1508023/old-but-still-works-free-league-of-legends-champions-and-skins-from-twitter-garen-from-youtube-alistar/0_30#post_22729312
Free Garen and Alistar with skins


----------



## mercu

I asked you before and if you responded I have missed it. Can you please give me a source that proves there are auto-bans? This is the first time I heard of it.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys, i know i'm a bit behind the times but i have finally given LoL a go and i really enjoyed it









So far i have played with Jinx (i think, one with the mingun and rockets) i love the comments the make as you play, it's more fun then DOTA which i couldn't get on with. I use to play DemiGod years ago so i am use to the style of game. Just gotta get use to playing again.

My summoner name is DeviousAddict. and i am only lvl 3 but will be playing some more training matchs (Co-op) tonight to build up confidence and enough currency to get the Card Shark guy (mainly because he reminds me of Gambit from X-men







)

Cheers


----------



## Desert Rat

I just started playing LoL to play with my nephew and would like to know if there are any good tutorials out there that tells you what champions to choose to play in "X" lane, team composition, at what lv to stop playing vs AI and such. The game itself its fun but some of the people seem kind of immature and will leave you with a sour taste in your mouth. I just had to google a few minutes ago what a smurf is. Someone kept asking me if I was a smurf and I just had no clue what that was. Anyways, I'm just saying hi and hopefully someone can point me in the correct direction.

Thanks


----------



## espn

Just go to official forum then you can see so many posts related to this. Or search it with the word ban.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I asked you before and if you responded I have missed it. Can you please give me a source that proves there are auto-bans? This is the first time I heard of it.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> I just started playing LoL to play with my nephew and would like to know if there are any good tutorials out there that tells you what champions to choose to play in "X" lane, team composition, at what lv to stop playing vs AI and such. The game itself its fun but some of the people seem kind of immature and will leave you with a sour taste in your mouth. I just had to google a few minutes ago what a smurf is. Someone kept asking me if I was a smurf and I just had no clue what that was. Anyways, I'm just saying hi and hopefully someone can point me in the correct direction.
> 
> Thanks


Hey man, go to moba fire that is an ok starting point. There are others out there but this one is easy to use. you just click on a champ and it shows you different builds and ways to use that champ. There is also Champion select that helps with counter picking. You can add me if you want and I can play a few Bot matches with you and so you some stuff, I am not the best but like to play.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Flawlez I have the same mother board and almost the same chip how they treating you.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Flawlez I have the same mother board and almost the same chip how they treating you.


Very good still. I keep my clocks at 4Ghz for summer use. Although I think my SSD may be on its way out sometimes my PC hangs on starting Windows and the HDD activity light just pegs out. It happens every once in a while in LoL the system will freeze for several seconds.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Just go to official forum then you can see so many posts related to this. Or search it with the word ban.


All posts about bans that I read were complains that got backed up with chatlogs. I could not find anything about an automated system in the last 20 minutes. Maybe I am too stupid to find it, don't know.

But it seems like you know where I can find a Redpost that proves an automated system. Please give me your link.


----------



## mercu

Go to Lolking.net. They have good guides and a helpful community where you can ask your questions and will get a lot of feedback.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I play LoL almost daily and I am always surprised how many players think the community is really bad. In reality many of those that I have encountered who say the community is bad are flamers.
> 
> There are trolls but I don't see more trolls in LoL than I see in other games.
> 
> Regarding Matchmaking, I don't get what your problems are. When I first played ranked I was at 700 elo. I climbed all the way up to diamond by improving my skill. You will get where you belong, don't try to "force it". It really helped me playing to improve and not to win.


I think this is the most solid insight i've ever seen from a player. I mean, it is so common sense it seems too ridiculous to be true.

I agree though. Most often times when I am flamed by someone, it is because they are doing poorly and blaming someone else, or they are losing. Like I said though, if you are the "bigger person" often times I end up befriending them in post game lobby haha. I think the nature of the game just brings out el diablo in everyone. Spending 45 minutes per game to get stomped on because of something that SHOULDN'T be your fault (ie mistakes by team makes, horrible plays etc). I dunno though. There are a lot of good folks in the community to though. They are just like sharks. If you give it right back to someone in a joking way who is flaming on you, usually it becomes a mutual comedy. BUT, if they sense weakness, the b****rds are ruthless.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I get that. but its impossible to carry a team of uncarriables. Here is a match I just now finished is a perfect example. 4 of my deaths came towards the end trying to defend base other team just started focusing me instead of our "carries".


Those games look like you're going for kills rather than objectives. Kills mean nothing if you don't get a tower or something out of it. If you kill botlane, spam ping on the enemy tower and push, or do dragon, or something. Don't just walk back to your jungle or to your lane.

Every game in Bronze is carryable.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Those games look like you're going for kills rather than objectives. Kills mean nothing if you don't get a tower or something out of it. If you kill botlane, spam ping on the enemy tower and push, or do dragon, or something. Don't just walk back to your jungle or to your lane.
> 
> Every game in Bronze is carryable.


I appreciate the feedback but do not think you are correct. Maybe every game is carriable if you are diamond/plat status player... But other than that you are wrong. I think the advce on playing snowball champs is the best thought. As Amumu main jungler... I can't take towers easily without team mates. And would you really be surprised if I told you that most often than not even when you ping a tower, players will immediately teleport back to base when we kill a lane if they are low health? ...yeah... Look at my assists. My primary objective is to feed my lanes as Amumu. I do that, and do it well. But then they get over confident or SOMETHING (don't know) and end up feeding right back to the enemy. Then it's all a snowball cluster **** from there and we lose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> I just started playing LoL to play with my nephew and would like to know if there are any good tutorials out there that tells you what champions to choose to play in "X" lane, team composition, at what lv to stop playing vs AI and such. The game itself its fun but some of the people seem kind of immature and will leave you with a sour taste in your mouth. I just had to google a few minutes ago what a smurf is. Someone kept asking me if I was a smurf and I just had no clue what that was. Anyways, I'm just saying hi and hopefully someone can point me in the correct direction.
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, i know i'm a bit behind the times but i have finally given LoL a go and i really enjoyed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far i have played with Jinx (i think, one with the mingun and rockets) i love the comments the make as you play, it's more fun then DOTA which i couldn't get on with. I use to play DemiGod years ago so i am use to the style of game. Just gotta get use to playing again.
> 
> My summoner name is DeviousAddict. and i am only lvl 3 but will be playing some more training matchs (Co-op) tonight to build up confidence and enough currency to get the Card Shark guy (mainly because he reminds me of Gambit from X-men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers


Check out mobafire http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/browse its a really good resource. ALso like others have mentioned lolking.net is good as well as championselect.net

Basically, I like mobafire because of how their guides are presented. Allows you to keep it up in a window for quick reference. Championselect.net I use to help with counter play and counter champs. And lolking.net you can look up summoners you are playing with as well as a ton of other great resources.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Just thought that I'd show you guys this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1508023/old-but-still-works-free-league-of-legends-champions-and-skins-from-twitter-garen-from-youtube-alistar/0_30#post_22729312
> Free Garen and Alistar with skins


Thanks for this! It worked! And that skin is pretty awesome!


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hey man, go to moba fire that is an ok starting point. There are others out there but this one is easy to use. you just click on a champ and it shows you different builds and ways to use that champ. There is also Champion select that helps with counter picking. You can add me if you want and I can play a few Bot matches with you and so you some stuff, I am not the best but like to play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Check out mobafire http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/browse its a really good resource. ALso like others have mentioned lolking.net is good as well as championselect.net
> 
> Basically, I like mobafire because of how their guides are presented. Allows you to keep it up in a window for quick reference. Championselect.net I use to help with counter play and counter champs. And lolking.net you can look up summoners you are playing with as well as a ton of other great resources.
> Thanks for this! It worked! And that skin is pretty awesome!


Thanks for the links and info guys. I guess I got homework to do


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I appreciate the feedback but do not think you are correct. Maybe every game is carriable if you are diamond/plat status player... But other than that you are wrong. I think the advce on playing snowball champs is the best thought. As Amumu main jungler... I can't take towers easily without team mates. And would you really be surprised if I told you that most often than not even when you ping a tower, players will immediately teleport back to base when we kill a lane if they are low health? ...yeah... Look at my assists. My primary objective is to feed my lanes as Amumu. I do that, and do it well. But then they get over confident or SOMETHING (don't know) and end up feeding right back to the enemy. Then it's all a snowball cluster **** from there and we lose.
> 
> Check out mobafire http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/browse its a really good resource. ALso like others have mentioned lolking.net is good as well as championselect.net
> 
> Basically, I like mobafire because of how their guides are presented. Allows you to keep it up in a window for quick reference. Championselect.net I use to help with counter play and counter champs. And lolking.net you can look up summoners you are playing with as well as a ton of other great resources.
> Thanks for this! It worked! And that skin is pretty awesome!


I would say you should probably put a little weight in what Fortunex said to you. My own little bit of advice to carry out of bronze would be to look at the current meta. Most champions I saw on your list are not overpowered when snowballed. It is a little bit of an cheesy way to go about it, but find out what the good SoloQ champs are for this meta and abuse them. Give yourself every advantage going into a game to win it.


----------



## Jack Mac

AD/Bruiser Nidalee top is an easy/snowbally champ that can 100-0 squishes.


----------



## espn

I would not pick one of the worst winning rate champs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> AD/Bruiser Nidalee top is an easy/snowbally champ that can 100-0 squishes.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I appreciate the feedback but do not think you are correct. Maybe every game is carriable if you are diamond/plat status player... But other than that you are wrong. I think the advce on playing snowball champs is the best thought. As Amumu main jungler... I can't take towers easily without team mates. And would you really be surprised if I told you that most often than not even when you ping a tower, players will immediately teleport back to base when we kill a lane if they are low health? ...yeah... Look at my assists. My primary objective is to feed my lanes as Amumu. I do that, and do it well. But then they get over confident or SOMETHING (don't know) and end up feeding right back to the enemy. Then it's all a snowball cluster **** from there and we lose.


It still stands that every game at that level is carryable - you're just not good enough to do it yet. I would definitely go for more of a carry hero than Amumu, as unless you build him AP, you aren't going to be able to do much without teammates. Udyr, Yi, Nasus, etc. are good picks, heroes who can snowball really hard, provide constant tower pressure, and/or win 1v3s when fed. The streamer Trick2g has a lot of videos on his Youtube that explain how to use high pressure heroes to win games in low leagues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I would not pick one of the worst winning rate champs.


I would









Nidalee is a great hero to learn on. She's mechanically difficult, which will suck at first, but once you figure it out, will help you with lots of other heroes.


----------



## FlawleZ

Nidalees quite broken atm. At least her laning phase.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys, i just got that Twisted Fate guy (I like to call him Gambit) any tips on playing as him?

Edit: additional Question. What's the reason behind playing the Jungle? I know you get quite a bit of gold but how does that help the team win the game?

I am very new at this and still learning, someone called me a Smurf lastnight, i have no idea what the ment either.


----------



## Akadaka

I'm going play again tonight this game better be fair to me with matchmaking or I'm going to go nuts : D


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, i just got that Twisted Fate guy (I like to call him Gambit) any tips on playing as him?
> 
> Edit: additional Question. What's the reason behind playing the Jungle? I know you get quite a bit of gold but how does that help the team win the game?
> 
> I am very new at this and still learning, someone called me a Smurf lastnight, i have no idea what the ment either.


Junglers exist because that way your team gets more Experience and Gold overall, because the solo top gets all the cs gold and experience and Junglers get a fair bit of gold by farming the jungle. Junglers take smite which is necessary for large objective control like Dragon or Baron. Also junglers can gank and influence other lanes.

But I wouldn't reccomend jungling in low lvls because being top 1v2 is really hard and he will probably feed, and you need runes and masteries to jungle at a reasonable rate, except for nunu or warwick, but those are not strong imo.

Smurf means that you have already played this game and are reasonably good at it (lvl30), but you made a new account and are leveling it up.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@kasp1js
Cheers for the explanation. very informative







+rep

Reckon i'll stay out of the jungle then and stick to the middle lane


----------



## mercu

@DeviousAddict
I haven't watched those videos yet but I have watched other stuff from the same people and I think it is pretty informative and beginner friendly.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5qiMA6E5ZR__7MTbZnTEQbQhccKWzTnM

One part about the jungle that Kasp1js did not talk about is pressure from lack of information (this is what I call it). If you want to kill your opponent but you don't know where their jungler is, it can backfire pretty easily. The same pressure occurs when someone leaves his lane to gank another lane. This is why wards are very important. If you know where your opponents are, the pressure is gone (at least for 1 half of the map)


----------



## micromage

I think that its better to play a champ and role you are good at and enjoy rather than the flavour of the month champions but thats just me . My friend only plays flavour of the month champs and whats considered op in the current meta. Just a different way to do things


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, i just got that Twisted Fate guy (I like to call him Gambit) any tips on playing as him?
> 
> Edit: additional Question. What's the reason behind playing the Jungle? I know you get quite a bit of gold but how does that help the team win the game?
> 
> I am very new at this and still learning, someone called me a Smurf lastnight, i have no idea what the ment either.


Pretty much what the other guy said. It gives your team more gold overall as you have 2 solo laners, and otherwise the jungle is going unfarmed the whole game, also they roam and gank lanes and control objectives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micromage*
> 
> I think that its better to play a champ and role you are good at and enjoy rather than the flavour of the month champions but thats just me . My friend only plays flavour of the month champs and whats considered op in the current meta. Just a different way to do things


Depends. If you're not very good, yeah you're better off picking one hero and getting used to them, so you can learn the actual game itself. Once you're good at the game, you can pick up new heroes pretty easily and do well with them, so abusing OP heroes is a sure way to climb the ladder.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Very good still. I keep my clocks at 4Ghz for summer use. Although I think my SSD may be on its way out sometimes my PC hangs on starting Windows and the HDD activity light just pegs out. It happens every once in a while in LoL the system will freeze for several seconds.


Nice. I upgraded to a AIO loop so I can keep mine at 4.3 all the time. I know that I can go higher but with my 2 cards oc'd and my cpu oc'd my power supply cant keep up. I have 850 on the way though. Sucks your ssd is on the way out, is it old?


----------



## sjwpwpro

Also I made it to Silver and thought that it was going to be better, nope same crap different color.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Nice. I upgraded to a AIO loop so I can keep mine at 4.3 all the time. I know that I can go higher but with my 2 cards oc'd and my cpu oc'd my power supply cant keep up. I have 850 on the way though. Sucks your ssd is on the way out, is it old?


Nice! I almost did that a couple years ago but I figured the extra couple hundred Mhz wouldn't be worth it. I can run 4.4Gz but every once in a while a strenuous game like BF will cause it to bsod.
And yeah, my SSD going out is the original Vertex.


----------



## lemon07r

I just read through the last few pages and saw people mostly cry about how all they did was give "criticism" in a "informative way" then got banned and people complain about where they are placed. I want those minutes of my life back.

Your placed in bronze/silver and deserve to be in gold? Clearly not because you would be in gold by now, I see a lot of people complaining about the matching making and their teams, obviously there's nothing you can do about it, but everyone has bad games, I'm sure you don't go 10/3/6 (random example) or something like that every games, in fact I bet you guys only do that well in around half your games. So the next time you do bad think carefully and get the bigger picture, you aren't lcs, you aren't diamond, so don't act like you deserve better. I can understand if you have only played a few matches, maybe you dont deserve to be where you are, but if you have done over 30-40 ranked you will have leveled out to where you belong.

Another thing, kda isnt everything, in fact, far from it. Look at this for example.








My malphite kda is good, but my poppy kda is pretty atrocious, (it used to be quite a bit worse not long ago). However look at the win rates, (my poppy win rate fluctuates quite a bit, it was 71% two days ago lol). Obviously I am doing something right on poppy or something wrong on malphite.
Another thing, I started in bronze 4 in season 3, and fell a couple times to bronze 5, and I too was quite fond of blaming others and other things, but as soon as I stopped worrying about others, and focused on myself I was able to climb to silver 3, fell to silver 5 and was content there, then climbed again to gold 3, where I fell to gold 5 40-60lp on season end, it seems gold 3 was my limit.

From all this I realized, everyone deals with the same **** you deal with, afks, bad players, etc. So you need to improve the things within your control (you) and not get hung up on the things you can't.
Also.. the one thing I cant stand, toxic players, and toxic players who don't even realize that they are the plague nobody wants.
I used to be one of these players. Back when I was bronze. Positive reinforcement, feedback, comments and thinking when playing league will dramatically improve your chances of winning, trust me.

"I just read through the last few pages and saw people mostly cry about how all they did was give "criticism" in a "informative way" then got banned."
Good, I hope you either stay banned, or become a better person.
League isn't everything, learn to win at life.
Nobody asked you for your input, so don't tell people how to play. Seriously. Try putting yourself in their shoes, your playing a match, you ain't doing so hot, not your best match, now someone is telling you what to do and pointing out every wrong thing your doing, in fact he's even pointing out the things your doing right but saying it was "bad" or "wrong".

If your gonna say anything say it in a nice way that won't challenge them.
Like not saying: "Oh that sucked, looks like we should stay grouped." instead of "cait ***, why werent you at the fight?"

"stop dying" instead of "looks like your having trouble with ____ :/, sorry, hang in there" after that you can say "il come gank" if your in the postion of ganking, or "udyr could u gank top bro we got bot







"

ETC

My last tip, don't argue with people, if you have a bad temper, just mute them, otherwise just ignore them or try to make peace in the most peaceful way possible, don't try to be righteous or zealous, that will make things worse. They will just keep typing during the game more and more, and so will you, and just what will that accomplish? That's just wasting valuable time.

Remember, your team mates, are YOUR TEAM MATES, don't fight with them or harass them, you are on the same team, and have the same goal. You all want to win the game, am I right? Look for ways to work with them.

One last example, lets say you are playing udyr and running through your jungle and camps like a majestic flaming turtle shelled grizzly tiger pheonix and stacking them feral flare stacks, but your caitlyn decides she wants to kill wolves, and you run by and kill the big wolf because you wanted the feral flare stack, your nothing intentions were more, nothing less. However caitlynn is upset and says "GG I hope you die, I'm going to split push for the rest of the game."
Most at this point would say some thing like:
"...." or " wow" or "k" or "good" or "dont be a ___" or "i needed it more then you" or nothing
Ok have fun not having the adc, even if cait was 2/7/3 that obviously isn't going to help you win the game. Saying any of those things well just make cait more mad.
So what can you say?
Maybe something like this:
"Sorry cait you can have all of the jungle if you want







I just wanted feral flare stack" Yeah just suck it up, you know deep down inside cait is being petulant is probably a rotten kid that deserves a ban, but you can do all that after the match, for now be the bigger person and work towards that victory!

Yes this a lot, I'm sorry if offended any of you (maybe I'm not, who knows, you know what you are saying to others in game, don't be "that guy"). I just needed to vent, I don't mind people who are legitimately having a bad game, or just isn't a great player, not everyone is lcs, However, people with negative/rotten attitudes really really make my head hot, and I just wanted to vent, but I do hope this information is helpful to those of you that took the time read it!

If any of you want to play with me add me on league, ign Arbiter Knight, I'll play with anyone in silver/bronze/gold, so as long as they don't have a rotten attitude. I'm only silver 3 atm, I've dropped since my new and crappier ISP which dces me randomly every now and then for a second, but I am climbing back up xD, hopefull I will do better once Ive switched to my new ISP next week. Or you can add me if you just wanted to talk







.


----------



## EddWar

^^^ This, so much this ^^^


----------



## Avonosac

I have to agree with most of that stuff you're saying. The exception is matchmaking, which I disagree with from a purely technical and mathematical standpoint. Their system makes too many assumptions of continuity of play and skill. It assumes every match is the same skill, not a range and therefor it equates and matches people who are on widely dissimilar slopes when the sample size is small.

What that means is you can have the obvious smurf paired with the true bronze3 players all the time, and that bronze 3 player is more likely to encounter this because he is more casual (less games / day). Their system works when you play a LOT, because the MMR beats out your current LP as the dominant factor in their matchmaking, giving you more chances at better teammates than casual gamers.

This creates ELO hells at every major tier and it is why you have people complain about the bronze / silver / gold hell and it seems to be in every tier, because the relative match count for those MMR's creates the holes for less active players to fall into. It isn't really apparent at plat / challenger because anyone at those tiers generally gets enough matches in to keep satisfy the statistical model.

TL;DR; Riot uses a matchmaking model which performs poorly with a small sample set, and does not take into account good / bad games or the slope of the result into the matchmaking process. It will always be more evident in those people who play less games. Therefor the hardcore players arguments of the model working are just as factual as the casual players arguments that the system is NOT working. Riot prioritizes the more active players / top end accuracy for competition / eSports ranking accuracy over a system which could have better matchmaking, but a less accurate or fuzzy ranking system.


----------



## mercu

@Avonosac
that sounds very interesting to me, how would a system for casuals be different from the one we have now (I'm really curious)
I would imagine that every system needs the participants to be active to rank them accordingly, but I don't really know anything about this topic.

I have never encountered elo hell on my way from 700elo to diamond and I disagree with the concept.


----------



## likethegun

I just don't get why ranked ELO progression isn't based off of individuals contributions. It should be an entire complex system. If I carry a game and go 15/2/20 and take out 5 turrets and a couple inhibs... But we lost cause team fail and I didn't "carry" well enough... I shouldn't get docked the same amount of ranked points as everyone else sort of thing. I dunno. Just frustrating is all. Ding you too many points for losing in solo and don't give you enough for winning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I would say you should probably put a little weight in what Fortunex said to you. My own little bit of advice to carry out of bronze would be to look at the current meta. Most champions I saw on your list are not overpowered when snowballed. It is a little bit of an cheesy way to go about it, but find out what the good SoloQ champs are for this meta and abuse them. Give yourself every advantage going into a game to win it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I have to agree with most of that stuff you're saying. The exception is matchmaking, which I disagree with from a purely technical and mathematical standpoint. Their system makes too many assumptions of continuity of play and skill. It assumes every match is the same skill, not a range and therefor it equates and matches people who are on widely dissimilar slopes when the sample size is small.
> 
> What that means is you can have the obvious smurf paired with the true bronze3 players all the time, and that bronze 3 player is more likely to encounter this because he is more casual (less games / day). Their system works when you play a LOT, because the MMR beats out your current LP as the dominant factor in their matchmaking, giving you more chances at better teammates than casual gamers.
> 
> This creates ELO hells at every major tier and it is why you have people complain about the bronze / silver / gold hell and it seems to be in every tier, because the relative match count for those MMR's creates the holes for less active players to fall into. It isn't really apparent at plat / challenger because anyone at those tiers generally gets enough matches in to keep satisfy the statistical model.
> 
> TL;DR; Riot uses a matchmaking model which performs poorly with a small sample set, and does not take into account good / bad games or the slope of the result into the matchmaking process. It will always be more evident in those people who play less games. Therefor the hardcore players arguments of the model working are just as factual as the casual players arguments that the system is NOT working. Riot prioritizes the more active players / top end accuracy for competition / eSports ranking accuracy over a system which could have better matchmaking, but a less accurate or fuzzy ranking system.


Thanks for taking the time to explain this. This is the problem, not simply being a "bad player." I would agree with all of the above comments regarding where you "should" be at or "you deserve to be where you are" if the ranked games were like the team builders. Meaning you chose which champ to play in which lane every game. But you don't. You need to fluctuate based on the team comps. And in bronze, its a hit or miss. If you are first pick... no control over a troll picking behind you, or if you are last pick, you see troll picks... you still have to fill. Don't get me wrong. I know there is a lot I need to improve on, but all i'm saying is the matchmaking is broken. Period.

And I highly disagree with every game being carriable. Yes, I know I need to play more hard carry snowball champs... but regardless, that doesn't mean anything. Take a game I played yesterday for example. I went Jayce mid lane. We invaded. I had 3 kills and two assists within first 10 min of game. No deaths. So all was well. I won my lane, but bot lane was literally 0/13 between the 2 of them with a fed jinx. Both support AND adc together didn't have a single kill. Now you can argue "why didn't you go down and help them" to which I say.... I did. That is how I started the game 3/0/2 and kept us alive until the end. But when you have a jg that doesn't really do much... and a bot lane that has zero kills and 13 deaths between the two of them (with literally less than 10 assists added together), what am I supposed to do? I was able to eat turrets and we managed to get to their nexus, but of course we lost team fights because the enemy team would focus me. So as soon as they killed me, aced us they won. I'm surprised we hung out as long as we did, but point is 1v legitimate 3 (meaning 1 of us fed, and 3 of them fed) its a non carriable game.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I just don't get why ranked ELO progression isn't based off of individuals contributions. It should be an entire complex system. If I carry a game and go 15/2/20 and take out 5 turrets and a couple inhibs... But we lost cause team fail and I didn't "carry" well enough... I shouldn't get docked the same amount of ranked points as everyone else sort of thing. I dunno. Just frustrating is all. Ding you too many points for losing in solo and don't give you enough for winning.


Because that creates competition over kills, towers, etc., supports get screwed over, and not all contributions to a game are quantifiable like that.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Because that creates competition over kills, towers, etc., supports get screwed over, and not all contributions to a game are quantifiable like that.


Of course the system would need to be more complex. You would have a dedicated "role" that was based on team composition and champion. A supports points would come from amount healed, assists, and contributions that way (buffs, CC, etc). Just like in the advanced stats for every match it showed these things to you anyway for the most part, so the game already calculated most of them. Wards placed etc.

I don't think it would be too hard to create a sophisticated stat tracking system like this. Everyone knows which champs are suited for which roles, so it wouldnt be hard to track them as such. Also, item sets could be used to trigger a particular algorithm as well. So if you go support lux or something, depending on the spells and items the game recognizes, and the lane... It would be able to "assume" the support role compared to the ADC item set etc... and grade as such.

I'm just throwing crap out there seeing if any sticks to the wall really... but there has to be something better than the current way of doing it.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I just read through the last few pages and saw people mostly cry about how all they did was give "criticism" in a "informative way" then got banned and people complain about where they are placed


I did not cry, I even mentioned that I'm glad I got ban so I take a break from it.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I did not cry, I even mentioned that I'm glad I got ban so I take a break from it.


I bet you also try to justify each and everyone of your actions whether they were wrong or not, and I also bet that the games you lost in ranked were "never your fault.
Am I right?
I used to be that guy. Still am deep down inside sometimes. But at the end of the day that's not going to get me anywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I have to agree with most of that stuff you're saying. The exception is matchmaking, which I disagree with from a purely technical and mathematical standpoint. Their system makes too many assumptions of continuity of play and skill. It assumes every match is the same skill, not a range and therefor it equates and matches people who are on widely dissimilar slopes when the sample size is small.
> 
> What that means is you can have the obvious smurf paired with the true bronze3 players all the time, and that bronze 3 player is more likely to encounter this because he is more casual (less games / day). Their system works when you play a LOT, because the MMR beats out your current LP as the dominant factor in their matchmaking, giving you more chances at better teammates than casual gamers.
> 
> This creates ELO hells at every major tier and it is why you have people complain about the bronze / silver / gold hell and it seems to be in every tier, because the relative match count for those MMR's creates the holes for less active players to fall into. It isn't really apparent at plat / challenger because anyone at those tiers generally gets enough matches in to keep satisfy the statistical model.
> 
> TL;DR; Riot uses a matchmaking model which performs poorly with a small sample set, and does not take into account good / bad games or the slope of the result into the matchmaking process. It will always be more evident in those people who play less games. Therefor the hardcore players arguments of the model working are just as factual as the casual players arguments that the system is NOT working. Riot prioritizes the more active players / top end accuracy for competition / eSports ranking accuracy over a system which could have better matchmaking, but a less accurate or fuzzy ranking system.


I agree with you to an extent. However I did say that people who have 30-40+ ranked games will have evened out to where they belong. Completely unbiased opinion, I'm silver 3 ATM myself, even though I was as high as gold 3 last season. Obviously I don't feel good about that. I even played as many as almost 10 game straight where I had a afk on my team at one point. (That was really really lame, true story as well),


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I bet you also try to justify each and everyone of your actions whether they were wrong or not, and I also bet that the games you lost in ranked were "never your fault.
> Am I right?


lol.....

....lol

LOL, its the whole teams fault, man, I always tried to help other lanes when they need it. Its teamwork, not "im going to complain about other lanes, and not help them" When I complained to my team it was about their crying, and not doing something about it. Not their feeding. If top lane is wrecking the enemy top but is complaining about mid, then I complain at top to help mid out since its obvious mid is having trouble (this is if im bot and supp, heck im new to supp so I dont roam much as support during laning phase) Of course if I am jungle I just tell the lane to play passive until I am there then go aggressive when I have three second taunt on the enemy laner.

but in the end its my fault, as jungler I make sure not to take many kills, assists out the butt is whats better. http://na.op.gg/summoner/userName=andyadd

check my history as jungle rammus, see the wins? my assists are usually 20+, with the losses my assists are a lot less, since I wasn't in the team fights enough or fed my team enough.

Now the straw that broke the camels back, and got my temp ban was in fact me complaining at my team. Mostly bot lane, as I said before I used colorful words to them when they took xp and it hurt me, and caused me to fall behind. Now the reports I usually got was being toxic to the enemy team. This is my toxicity

(this is towards the enemy jungler) dude, get out of my jungle, don't try to steal my buffs (this was their jungle, and I had full control of it)

So, Mr. Psychology, the losses are my fault.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

had this game not long ago support life is real


----------



## Chunin

Whats so good about winning a 5vs4 game vs trolls on top of that lol.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

well i was 1v1ing most of there team with a tanky leona only one who actually hurt me somewhat was maokai


----------



## Akadaka

I finally won a ranked game with donkeys on my team! lol


----------



## espn

for snowball champ like yi and akali, who one is the easiest to use? akali is definitely harder to learn then yi.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I bet you also try to justify each and everyone of your actions whether they were wrong or not, and I also bet that the games you lost in ranked were "never your fault.
> Am I right?
> I used to be that guy. Still am deep down inside sometimes. But at the end of the day that's not going to get me anywhere.
> I agree with you to an extent. However I did say that people who have 30-40+ ranked games will have evened out to where they belong. Completely unbiased opinion, I'm silver 3 ATM myself, even though I was as high as gold 3 last season. Obviously I don't feel good about that. I even played as many as almost 10 game straight where I had a afk on my team at one point. (That was really really lame, true story as well),


It "evens out" by balancing your ability to carry the game against your likelihood of getting trolls or uncarryables on your team. Uncarryables being but not limited to, afks, rage typers, dcs, trolls and toxics. If people are spending their time typing to you, they likely arent contributing to overall map pressure.

I am silver 3 at the moment, though I don't have much time to play because of work. I jungled mostly for gold 3-2 for postseason and preseason this year, but there is a large difference between carrying out of silver, and jungling for a gold / plat team. The skillset required is different, so since I can't carry out of silver against 3-5 games in a row with DCs, then I guess maybe I belong here as far as riot is concerned. I just look at the way they rank and pair up matches in this game and know it can be done so much better, and honestly that is what annoys me the most. I check lolking and im like 1350 against a team in the range of 1300-1400 all 5, and I'm sitting with a 1050, 1100 1150 and one 1400 which riot somehow thinks balances that out.

The system serves the top end, which is clearly riots priority, it just screws the majority of their players in the process because they don't track trajectories or other statistics well enough to match them with players at their same skill level.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It "evens out" by balancing your ability to carry the game against your likelihood of getting trolls or uncarryables on your team. Uncarryables being but not limited to, afks, rage typers, dcs, trolls and toxics. If people are spending their time typing to you, they likely arent contributing to overall map pressure.
> 
> I am silver 3 at the moment, though I don't have much time to play because of work. I jungled mostly for gold 3-2 for postseason and preseason this year, but there is a large difference between carrying out of silver, and jungling for a gold / plat team. The skillset required is different, so since I can't carry out of silver against 3-5 games in a row with DCs, then I guess maybe I belong here as far as riot is concerned. I just look at the way they rank and pair up matches in this game and know it can be done so much better, and honestly that is what annoys me the most. I check lolking and im like 1350 against a team in the range of 1300-1400 all 5, and I'm sitting with a 1050, 1100 1150 and one 1400 which riot somehow thinks balances that out.
> 
> The system serves the top end, which is clearly riots priority, it just screws the majority of their players in the process because they don't track trajectories or other statistics well enough to match them with players at their same skill level.


Thats hardly true. If you are as good as you say you are youll get out of silver eventually. I only really played ranked seriously last season, and mostly at the end of it too. When the league system went live i tried it and ended up in Silver 2 because my placement games didnt go to well. Since then i played a few games but i was pissed so it went even worse and then i stopped playing ranked altogether. My elo decayed a lot and i finally ended up in Silver 4. When i got back with a new spirits i started climbing fast. I knew i was good so i played a lot to climb to where i thought i belong. I rushed through Silver and Gold in a week or so, skipped divisions in Platinum too. Finally i ended up in Platinum 1 and thats where ive been for the rest of the season. Almost always hovering above 90 LP failing series to Diamond a few times. So exuse me if i go and say that i dont believe all the people who say thats its their team or DCs that hold them back. Its not like you are cursed or something and only you get bad teams, it happens to all of us. It doesnt matter what division you are in. I know its easier to anger people in lower elo but its because people there would never admit that they did something wrong. They always blame each other and eventually end up playing even worse, feed more or outright afk. But thats how it is and always will be, its a team game, and if you cant cope with that and keep saying its the teams that hold you back youll never get better.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Thats hardly true. If you are as good as you say you are youll get out of silver eventually. I only really played ranked seriously last season, and mostly at the end of it too. When the league system went live i tried it and ended up in Silver 2 because my placement games didnt go to well. Since then i played a few games but i was pissed so it went even worse and then i stopped playing ranked altogether. My elo decayed a lot and i finally ended up in Silver 4. When i got back with a new spirits i started climbing fast. I knew i was good so i played a lot to climb to where i thought i belong. I rushed through Silver and Gold in a week or so, skipped divisions in Platinum too. Finally i ended up in Platinum 1 and thats where ive been for the rest of the season. Almost always hovering above 90 LP failing series to Diamond a few times. So exuse me if i go and say that i dont believe all the people who say thats its their team or DCs that hold them back. Its not like you are cursed or something and only you get bad teams, it happens to all of us. It doesnt matter what division you are in. I know its easier to anger people in lower elo but its because people there would never admit that they did something wrong. They always blame each other and eventually end up playing even worse, feed more or outright afk. But thats how it is and always will be, its a team game, and if you cant cope with that and keep saying its the teams that hold you back youll never get better.


I'm not that good, I don't play that much, and I don't know the game that well to go plat 1, which you clearly do, and you already stated you played hard for a week to get to plat1. I clearly state that the model works for players like you, it does NOT work for people with low match counts over time.

It really is a roll the dice chance if you don't play often because riot tends to match you against people who are losing rank, for whatever reason.

We can disagree all you want, but are you honestly telling me that I didn't climb to s2, and in 15 games shoot back down to s5 because of afks? They happened, one after another 6 consecutive, than 5 consecutive, with a couple wins spreading out in the middle.


----------



## sjwpwpro

I 100% believe you and on top of that I have screen shots of every time that i made it to the promo round was when i got the AFK's, leavers, and feeders like 8 times in a row. I would make it to promo then win 2 and loose 3 then win the next game and be right back in promo, did this 6 times in a row all with afk and leavers.


----------



## mercu

Well how do you design a system that ranks every player accordingly when every players only plays 5 games a week? I don't think a system can work with such a low sample size, even when you use ingame stats instead of win %


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> It "evens out" by balancing your ability to carry the game against your likelihood of getting trolls or uncarryables on your team. Uncarryables being but not limited to, afks, rage typers, dcs, trolls and toxics. If people are spending their time typing to you, they likely arent contributing to overall map pressure.
> 
> I am silver 3 at the moment, though I don't have much time to play because of work. I jungled mostly for gold 3-2 for postseason and preseason this year, but there is a large difference between carrying out of silver, and jungling for a gold / plat team. The skillset required is different, so since I can't carry out of silver against 3-5 games in a row with DCs, then I guess maybe I belong here as far as riot is concerned. I just look at the way they rank and pair up matches in this game and know it can be done so much better, and honestly that is what annoys me the most. I check lolking and im like 1350 against a team in the range of 1300-1400 all 5, and I'm sitting with a 1050, 1100 1150 and one 1400 which riot somehow thinks balances that out.
> 
> The system serves the top end, which is clearly riots priority, it just screws the majority of their players in the process because they don't track trajectories or other statistics well enough to match them with players at their same skill level.


Stop being so self centered, everyone else deals with the exact samething, meaning everyone is on a more or less equal ground unless they only play a little bit. I myself understand what your saying about jungling because I was gold 3 jungle main last season, however, that just means I need to pickup a some extra skills to get back to gold. If you can't do that much you didn't belong in gold to begin with.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> All posts about bans that I read were complains that got backed up with chatlogs. I could not find anything about an automated system in the last 20 minutes. Maybe I am too stupid to find it, don't know.
> 
> But it seems like you know where I can find a Redpost that proves an automated system. Please give me your link.


i guess nobody replied to you about this.

what youre seeing on the League forums is people requesting their chatlogs due to automatic chat restrictions or bans. tribunal is down, and there is a new system in place while tribunal is being redone. since tribunal is down, the banned players arent getting reform cards, so they are asking for their chat logs on the forum. frankly, i couldnt be happier. i have yet to see one ban that wasnt deserved. they system is not fully automated. there are still people involved. they are currently working on a system for leavers/afker/intentional feeders. good stuff.

http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/game-updates/player-behavior/upgrading-tribunal

_With a number of upgrades planned for Tribunal, we wanted to share our vision for the system, what we've learned over the last few years and what changes we'll be making moving forward. Tribunal is a powerful way for the community to decide what behaviors are acceptable during a League of Legends match. We'd like to take some time to upgrade the system with new features to ensure it's an effective way of combating unsportsmanlike behavior in game.

We're going to temporarily put the Tribunal in maintenance mode while we upgrade the overall system to ensure players who deserve punishments receive them much faster than they currently do. We'll also be adding the ability to review and reward players who exemplify the best sportsmanship in League of Legends.
In the meantime, a new system will hand out restricted chat punishments and game bans rapidly so players will be banned or placed into restricted chat mode within a few hours of their negative behavior. Improvements to another system, LeaverBuster, will tune and upgrade its ability to further address ranked play, ensuring aggressive and severe consequences to maintain the competitive, sportsmanlike spirit of the mode.

We'll be rolling out additional experiments throughout the Tribunal upgrade and depending on the results of these experiments and the impact they have on players, we'll incorporate these lessons into the upgraded Tribunal.

To sum everything up: we want to spotlight and encourage positive behavior through the Tribunal as well as improve the speed of the system. We're taking the Tribunal down to make these improvements and will use systems like Restricted Chat and an enhanced LeaverBuster while we upgrade Tribunal. Share your feedback and your questions below, and we'll see you in game!_


----------



## mercu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i guess nobody replied to you about this.
> 
> what youre seeing on the League forums is people requesting their chatlogs due to automatic chat restrictions or bans. tribunal is down, and there is a new system in place while tribunal is being redone. since tribunal is down, the banned players arent getting reform cards, so they are asking for their chat logs on the forum. frankly, i couldnt be happier. i have yet to see one ban that wasnt deserved. they system is not fully automated. there are still people involved. they are currently working on a system for leavers/afker/intentional feeders. good stuff.
> 
> http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/game-updates/player-behavior/upgrading-tribunal
> 
> _With a number of upgrades planned for Tribunal, we wanted to share our vision for the system, what we've learned over the last few years and what changes we'll be making moving forward. Tribunal is a powerful way for the community to decide what behaviors are acceptable during a League of Legends match. We'd like to take some time to upgrade the system with new features to ensure it's an effective way of combating unsportsmanlike behavior in game.
> 
> We're going to temporarily put the Tribunal in maintenance mode while we upgrade the overall system to ensure players who deserve punishments receive them much faster than they currently do. We'll also be adding the ability to review and reward players who exemplify the best sportsmanship in League of Legends.
> In the meantime, a new system will hand out restricted chat punishments and game bans rapidly so players will be banned or placed into restricted chat mode within a few hours of their negative behavior. Improvements to another system, LeaverBuster, will tune and upgrade its ability to further address ranked play, ensuring aggressive and severe consequences to maintain the competitive, sportsmanlike spirit of the mode.
> 
> We'll be rolling out additional experiments throughout the Tribunal upgrade and depending on the results of these experiments and the impact they have on players, we'll incorporate these lessons into the upgraded Tribunal.
> 
> To sum everything up: we want to spotlight and encourage positive behavior through the Tribunal as well as improve the speed of the system. We're taking the Tribunal down to make these improvements and will use systems like Restricted Chat and an enhanced LeaverBuster while we upgrade Tribunal. Share your feedback and your questions below, and we'll see you in game!_





thanks alot!
Seems like only Chat restrictions and bans from leaverbuster are fully automated right now (this is exactly what I thought before reading this)


----------



## likethegun

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/champion-reveal/azir-emperor-of-the-sands

This guy I can already tell will be one of my favs to play. Looks fun. Maybe not in ranked... But will see. Maybe legit ranked support tho.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/champion-reveal/azir-emperor-of-the-sands
> 
> This guy I can already tell will be one of my favs to play. Looks fun. Maybe not in ranked... But will see. Maybe legit ranked support tho.


He seems to be top laner/jungle possible support.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> He seems to be top laner/jungle possible support.


would be great support. being able to use ult to trap enemies. also to essentially never "lose" your lane with extra turret.


----------



## lemon07r

He's a ap caster/mage so expect to see him in mid, perhaps top and maybe support.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> He's a ap caster/mage so expect to see him in mid, perhaps top and maybe support.


def mid. and i will def be playing him as support. too good not to. be interesting to see if he can jung well too though. scrying orb into enemy blue. see their jg mid health 50% golem health. you attack in with his shifting sand. send your army charge at him. when bot or mid tries to help you ult the wall to block them out as you kill him. then shifting sand/flash your happy butt back into the game


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I cannot believe Riot has stooped so low as to change Shyvana's splash art to something that doesn't even accurately represent her in game.
They pulled this crap with Cait too, no longer playing Cait or Shyvana.

Valve has to fix Windrunner and redo her audio due to legal requriement and changed everything to Wind Ranger, "Lets make sure we do everything right and don't mess up anything about this character" Flawlessly updates and fixes her audio and adjusts her in game model without ruining the character.

Riot has no reason to update, change or otherwise alter a technically original character with fantastic artwork "She's not good enough, lets change her artwork to look nothing like her" then characteristically flaws the artwork, and makes it more sexualized for no apparent reason. Adds one new line of audio halfassed and then removes it a patch later because they didn't get the voice acter to match the voice she did the first time.

Foreal?

Screw you riot, seriously.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I cannot believe Riot has stooped so low as to change Shyvana's splash art to something that doesn't even accurately represent her in game.
> They pulled this crap with Cait too, no longer playing Cait or Shyvana.
> 
> Valve has to fix Windrunner and redo her audio due to legal requriement and changed everything to Wind Ranger, "Lets make sure we do everything right and don't mess up anything about this character" Flawlessly updates and fixes her audio and adjusts her in game model without ruining the character.
> 
> Riot has no reason to update, change or otherwise alter a technically original character with fantastic artwork "She's not good enough, lets change her artwork to look nothing like her" the characteristically flaws the artwork, and makes it more sexualized for no apparent reason. Adds one new line of audio halfassed and then removes it a patch later because they didn't get the voice acter to match the voice she did the first time.
> 
> Foreal?
> 
> Screw you riot, seriously.


is it really that serious? lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> is it really that serious? lol


I have 2650 games as Shyvana, yeah it's kinda a big deal to me when they're changing her artwork because apparently its not good enough, and makes it more sexualized and less realistic.

Her classic splash looks fantastic, my 2nd favorite splash in the game, and they're going to remove it for the worst art update I've seen in the game yet.
Now her splash doesn't look like she does in game, she has stupidly large hips, her armor doesn't look like her armor, they gave her this weird stupid scaley skin on her abs, and to top of with the stupidity of it all.

They gave her a "Thigh Gap" with giant thighs which doesn't make ANY sense at all, and completely ruins the way she used to look.

What the blood hell is up your rear end Riot?
Way to go.

Seriously, screw riot.


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have 2650 games as Shyvana, yeah it's kinda a big deal to me when they're changing her artwork because apparently its not good enough, and makes it more sexualized and less realistic.
> 
> Her classic splash looks fantastic, my 2nd favorite splash in the game, and they're going to remove it for the worst art update I've seen in the game yet.
> Now her splash doesn't look like she does in game, she has stupidly large hips, her armor doesn't look like her armor, they gave her this weird stupid scaley skin on her abs, and to top of with the stupidity of it all.
> 
> They gave her a "Thigh Gap" with giant thighs which doesn't make ANY sense at all, and completely ruins the way she used to look.
> 
> What the blood hell is up your rear end Riot?
> Way to go.
> 
> Seriously, screw riot.


99% of people will disagree with you. There's nothing wrong with emphasizing femininity in a female champion. I think the new splash looks absolutely fantastic.

Besides, the game is free. Nobody is forcing you to play Shyvana or the game itself. If it bothers you that much, dont play.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> 99% of people will disagree with you. There's nothing wrong with emphasizing femininity in a female champion. I think the new splash looks absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Besides, the game is free. Nobody is forcing you to play Shyvana or the game itself. If it bothers you that much, dont play.


The new splash looks awful









I mean really?

I dont care if anyone "disagrees"

and "emphasizing femininity" LOL what? They made her ridiculously oversexualized from the powerful and well designed female character she was before.
From great and well designed and actually looks like the character in the game, to oversexualized, and not looking like the character in game.

Yeah great improvement.

This is so disappointing.

Oh and ofc you don't care, or you like because once again a female character has been turned into the only thing a male player cares about in a female character, the more sexy object she is the better!!!
you don;t have to deal with the fact that every damn character of your gender in video games looks like some exotic stripper.
So ofc you're all for it.

Thats the worst part of all of this, is that no one agree's that Shy was good enough as she was.
No one agrees with me, which makes this so much more depressing.

Ofc no one agrees with me, no one ever does.
Everyone just LOVES this new art, even though it doesnt look like her, they didnt maintain the same facial features, they oversexualized her, and then the top off, no dragon form. just some hardly can call those wings.

That's really the worst part about this, is that no one but me cares.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The new splash looks awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean really?
> 
> I dont care if anyone "disagrees"
> 
> and "emphasizing femininity" LOL what? They made her ridiculously oversexualized from the powerful and well designed female character she was before.
> From great and well designed and actually looks like the character in the game, to oversexualized, and not looking like the character in game.
> 
> Yeah great improvement.
> 
> This is so disappointing.
> 
> Oh and ofc you don't care, or you like because once again a female character has been turned into the only thing a male player cares about in a female character, the more sexy object she is the better!!!
> you don;t have to deal with the fact that every damn character of your gender in video games looks like some exotic stripper.
> So ofc you're all for it.
> 
> Thats the worst part of all of this, is that no one agree's that Shy was good enough as she was.
> No one agrees with me, which makes this so much more depressing.
> 
> Ofc no one agrees with me, no one ever does.
> Everyone just LOVES this new art, even though it doesnt look like her, they didnt maintain the same facial features, they oversexualized her, and then the top off, no dragon form. just some hardly can call those wings.
> 
> That's really the worst part about this, is that no one but me cares.


I agree she was fine before. But the artwork was old school looking. Don't get me wrong, I thought it was fine. But definitely not attractive from an artistic or modern sense. The over sexualized stuff is all a matter of opinion. And for you to get mad about the thigh gap... Shyvanna had the thigh gap in the original art, you just couldn't tell because it was a side portrait! Does that make you feel better?









I do have to strongly disagree with your opinion on the new art looking nothing like her in game. It looks MORE like her....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree she was fine before. But the artwork was old school looking. Don't get me wrong, I thought it was fine. But definitely not attractive from an artistic or modern sense. The over sexualized stuff is all a matter of opinion. And for you to get mad about the thigh gap... Shyvanna had the thigh gap in the original art, you just couldn't tell because it was a side portrait! Does that make you feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to strongly disagree with your opinion on the new art looking nothing like her in game. It looks MORE like her....


It doesn't look like her at all.

are you blind?



Really?
The body shape no longer matches, and "she had a thigh gap before?" Im sorry but what the hell?
They didnt even keep the same facial features.
they changed her facial features significantly, her armor significantly and no she doesnt even look like the in game model.
the old art obviously matches the character, there's no denying that the new one doesn;t look like her actual character design.


----------



## likethegun

What riot should do is keep vintage art for all of us who know of it. It should be an option for players who have played a champ with it. kind of like a summoner icon for the champ. Its like and TCG or board game... the originals are old and musty over time. They do not visually "scale" with the game over time. Look at vayne, karthus etc.... The art was old looking and dull. almost boring. The new stuff is vibrant and appealing. It makes sense. And for new players to the game, they see it and don't think "this champ looks old and dull and boring. I don't want to try them. I'll stick with these new cool champs"


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> What riot should do is keep vintage art for all of us who know of it. It should be an option for players who have played a champ with it. kind of like a summoner icon for the champ. Its like and TCG or board game... the originals are old and musty over time. They do not visually "scale" with the game over time. Look at vayne, karthus etc.... The art was old looking and dull. almost boring. The new stuff is vibrant and appealing. It makes sense. And for new players to the game, they see it and don't think "this champ looks old and dull and boring. I don't want to try them. I'll stick with these new cool champs"


I agree with the icon stuff.

The "this looks old" stuff is a buncha of assumption thats wrong
The Style of art used in Shyvana's classic art is the same style used in the brand new Debonair Vi art, it's also very similar to the softline color blend in the brand new Arcade Miss Fortune skin.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have 2650 games as Shyvana, yeah it's kinda a big deal to me when they're changing her artwork because apparently its not good enough, and makes it more sexualized and less realistic.
> 
> Her classic splash looks fantastic, my 2nd favorite splash in the game, and they're going to remove it for the worst art update I've seen in the game yet.
> Now her splash doesn't look like she does in game, she has stupidly large hips, her armor doesn't look like her armor, they gave her this weird stupid scaley skin on her abs, and to top of with the stupidity of it all.
> 
> They gave her a "Thigh Gap" with giant thighs which doesn't make ANY sense at all, and completely ruins the way she used to look.
> 
> What the blood hell is up your rear end Riot?
> Way to go.
> 
> Seriously, screw riot.


Hang on a minute...

Riot's splash art is sexual, rather than realistic?

Someone alert the press!


----------



## FlawleZ

Every game is not carryable. You only have to watch the pros/ high elo streamers to see that. And I'm not talking about games in their division, I'm referring when they stream Bronze V to Diamond streams all day. They lose some too.


----------



## Desert Rat

Last night I played a few rounds and I just realized that I was playing with a bunch of lv 30 players and I was one of the only few players between lv 10-15 in that game. Of course you have the "one guy" telling people how to play, where to go and so on. Its a bit annoying at times. Is that normal? Are the lv 30 guys supposed to be somewhere else playing with people at the same lv?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Last night I played a few rounds and I just realized that I was playing with a bunch of lv 30 players and I was one of the only few players between lv 10-15 in that game. Of course you have the "one guy" telling people how to play, where to go and so on. Its a bit annoying at times. Is that normal? Are the lv 30 guys supposed to be somewhere else playing with people at the same lv?


Not typically. This is almost always the case when you queue with a level 30 or when an opposing player queues with a level 30.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Not typically. This is almost always the case when you queue with a level 30 or when an opposing player queues with a level 30.


How big of an advantage does it gives the higher lv players when it comes down to having all the mastery points? Does it really affect the fights that much and translates into stomping the competition? Sorry for all the noob questions. Im just trying to get the hang of things.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Every game is not carryable. You only have to watch the pros/ high elo streamers to see that. And I'm not talking about games in their division, I'm referring when they stream Bronze V to Diamond streams all day. They lose some too.


They usually aren't tryharding when it's a diamond or challenger player smurfing. I lost some games in Bronze/Silver too, but it was because I was doing really dumb things like diving 1v3 even though I was the only one on my team doing well, etc., not because the game was uncarryable.

Every game at a bronze, silver, and gold level is carryable, and most games at plat level are. I'm still low diamond, so I'm not going to act like I know a lot about this league, but given that many high Diamond and Challenger players have 70%+ winrates at this level would make me believe that the majority of games in this league are also carryable. Writing a game off as "uncarryable" instead of looking at it and seeing what you could have done to carry is just going to hurt your progress.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> How big of an advantage does it gives the higher lv players when it comes down to having all the mastery points? Does it really affect the fights that much and translates into stomping the competition? Sorry for all the noob questions. Im just trying to get the hang of things.
> Thanks for the help


Masteries are fairly important, but I think runes make a much bigger difference generally. At the lower levels they won't make a gigantic difference, as there's lots of room to outplay people, but as people make less and less mistakes as you go up in ranks, runes can make or break a lane.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> How big of an advantage does it gives the higher lv players when it comes down to having all the mastery points? Does it really affect the fights that much and translates into stomping the competition? Sorry for all the noob questions. Im just trying to get the hang of things.
> Thanks for the help


No problem. The runes and masteries help the most early game where everyone is scratching and crawling for whatever edge they can get on their opponent. The nature of this game tends to snowball whoever is ahead early the most and usually leads to a win.

Mid to late game the runes aren't as dramatic of an influence as you have levels and items that provide much more stats which make a much larger impact.

In short, its a small but noticeable edge. In this game you want anything that can help your stats no matter how large or small.


----------



## Desert Rat

I guess I will buy some runes and see what happens. Thanks for the help and quick replies guys.


----------



## Narokuu

Can't wait to get my Morgana skin.... shes been my favorite since the game was in open beta.


----------



## mercu

don't buy tier1 or tier2 runes, they are a waste of ip. wait till you are lvl 20 and you can buy tier 3 runes.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> don't buy tier1 or tier2 runes, they are a waste of ip. wait till you are lvl 20 and you can buy tier 3 runes.


^ This


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Won 2 games as ADC ahri, lost the mage ahri game.

This game is so backwards sometimes.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Won 2 games as ADC ahri, lost the mage ahri game.
> 
> This game is so backwards sometimes.


How do you play ADC Ahri? (asked seriously)


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> don't buy tier1 or tier2 runes, they are a waste of ip. wait till you are lvl 20 and you can buy tier 3 runes.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> How do you play ADC Ahri? (asked seriously)


TrinityForce Crit rate.

Rush trinity force.
Bascially the exact same as any other trinity force ADC except she uses trinity's Sheen procing to enhance her auto attacks, instead utilizing AD casting. So crit rate based items instead of flat AD based items.
Ahri is a bit of a special case because Her spell animations don't prevent her from auto attacking like some ADC's and Most Mages, and attack speed items will actually speed up the animations of her casts like her W. Her spells are also on a very low cooldown so she can proc trinity's sheen effect repeatedly. 3 for her basic spells and 3 more in a row on her ultimate.
Her charm and ulti have great utility for an AD carry. her ulti is amazing for repositioning and kiting, charm for stuns, and dueling, ect.
Like say you wanna push a tower, you press W and it primes a Trinityforce proc, throw a Q/E then the other, tear down towers really fast just like ezreal/lucian.

She's a Hybrid damage output carry when you play her AD.

Inb4
justplayezreal,shesnotarealadc,stoptrolling,playherright, ect ect response.

Edit: Also no longer playing Shyvana at all, probably not even jungle
In DoTA2 i play carries, Windranger, Drow Ranger, Mirana, and Luna, so in LoL ill be doing the same thing, Jinx, Ahri, Quinn, Vayne,


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Edit: Also no longer playing Shyvana at all, probably not even jungle
> In DoTA2 i play carries, Windranger, Drow Ranger, Mirana, and Luna, so in LoL ill be doing the same thing, Jinx, Ahri, Quinn, Vayne,


Why do you care so much about the artwork? It looks way better than before imo, the old one is pretty boring.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> How do you play ADC Ahri? (asked seriously)
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityForce Crit rate.
> 
> Rush trinity force.
> Bascially the exact same as any other trinity force ADC except she uses trinity's Sheen procing to enhance her auto attacks, instead utilizing AD casting. So crit rate based items instead of flat AD based items.
> Ahri is a bit of a special case because Her spell animations don't prevent her from auto attacking like some ADC's and Most Mages, and attack speed items will actually speed up the animations of her casts like her W. Her spells are also on a very low cooldown so she can proc trinity's sheen effect repeatedly. 3 for her basic spells and 3 more in a row on her ultimate.
> Her charm and ulti have great utility for an AD carry. her ulti is amazing for repositioning and kiting, charm for stuns, and dueling, ect.
> Like say you wanna push a tower, you press W and it primes a Trinityforce proc, throw a Q/E then the other, tear down towers really fast just like ezreal/lucian.
> 
> She's a Hybrid damage output carry when you play her AD.
> 
> Inb4
> justplayezreal,shesnotarealadc,stoptrolling,playherright, ect ect response.
> 
> Edit: Also no longer playing Shyvana at all, probably not even jungle
> In DoTA2 i play carries, Windranger, Drow Ranger, Mirana, and Luna, so in LoL ill be doing the same thing, Jinx, Ahri, Quinn, Vayne,
Click to expand...

Is really interesting, I'll try it.
Thanks


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Is really interesting, I'll try it.
> Thanks


http://www.lolking.net/guides/217536

Havent updated it in a while but here you might need this.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Is really interesting, I'll try it.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/guides/217536
> 
> Havent updated it in a while but here you might need this.
Click to expand...

Even better, thanks again.


----------



## lemon07r

#onaroll

Anyways.
What tactics do you guy's use to win your ranked games? I think we could all benefit if we shared our tips and tricks







.


----------



## Fortunex

If my mid's not doing well, I take buffs so I can get farther ahead and try to capitalize on the XP lead I get over the other jungler (who's giving his buffs and half the XP away to his mid), and use that to exert more map pressure.

Spend my extra money on wards on every back.

Keep track of enemy buff timers, try to steal them if, for example, I see their Lee Sin top at 8 minutes with no red buff.

Play OP heroes.


----------



## Jack Mac

I think I can get gold before the season ends. I started in Bronze I and got to Silver 5 and was stuck for a while with around a 45% win-rate but my MMR is pretty high (took advice from higher ranked friends in regards to laning, etc) and after playing more ranked games my win-rate is almost 58% and I'm on a hot steak in Silver 2.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If my mid's not doing well, I take buffs so I can get farther ahead and try to capitalize on the XP lead I get over the other jungler (who's giving his buffs and half the XP away to his mid), and use that to exert more map pressure.
> 
> Spend my extra money on wards on every back.
> 
> Keep track of enemy buff timers, try to steal them if, for example, I see their Lee Sin top at 8 minutes with no red buff.
> 
> Play OP heroes.


I really liked the second and third points. As for the first one I only take the buff if my mid/adc is likely to die with them (or in adc's case if they arent going to hit anything, these days I get adc's who don't hit anyone and would rather farm then anything else.)

And as for playing op heroes I think a better way to phrase it is play champions you are op on! For instance, I'm op on brand, poppy and nautilus, and pretty damn awful at akali, vi, kayle, etc.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> 
> #onaroll
> 
> Anyways.
> What tactics do you guy's use to win your ranked games? I think we could all benefit if we shared our tips and tricks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had match histories that looked like this often, but then as soon as I hit promos or get to the next higher tier, I would hit a losing streak. of course it was my fault supposedly for losing them all because a 5/1/5 kda ratio isnt good enough to carry in bronze...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I really liked the second and third points. As for the first one I only take the buff if my mid/adc is likely to die with them (or in adc's case if they arent going to hit anything, these days I get adc's who don't hit anyone and would rather farm then anything else.)
> 
> And as for playing op heroes I think a better way to phrase it is play champions you are op on! For instance, I'm op on brand, poppy and nautilus, and pretty damn awful at akali, vi, kayle, etc.


Well if my mid isn't doing well, they're likely to die. Also if they're just sitting mid and farming and not helping anywhere else, it's kind of pointless to give them blue, when I can use it to help every lane.

If you get good with the OP heroes, you'll do better. Just by learning and playing whatever heroes are really strong during a patch, you can raise in ranks pretty quickly.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I had match histories that looked like this often, but then as soon as I hit promos or get to the next higher tier, I would hit a losing streak. of course it was my fault supposedly for losing them all because a 5/1/5 kda ratio isnt good enough to carry in bronze...


KDA is a awful way to look at things in my opinion, for instance I have around a 2.3 kDa on poppy and around a 2.8kda on malphite but my win rate on poppy is 68% and my winrate on malphite is 58%, and those are my two most played champs in ranked.









Also about that good enough to carry in bronze remark.. Last season I started in bronze 4 and even fell to bronze 5 twice! However in that same season I climbed my way to silver 3 dropped to silver 5 then climbed all the way to gold 3! Where I dropped to gold5/4 on season end. I also played two of my friends smurfs a few eeks ago, one from bronze 4 the other from bronze 5 both to silver 4 in less then a week, so I definitely know that this elohell doesn't exit.

What I'm trying to say is anyone can carry anything. There are literally millions of different paths your game can take depending on which actions you take out of the millions of actions you can take. You can't control the team mates you get but you can control what you do in a match, and every decision you make or don't make is crucial to the outcome.

I am currently sitting in silver 2, I had won 8 of my 10 placement matches this season and it had me placed in silver 1. However my ISP turned to crap (still is) and stuff was happening IRL so I took a bad hit and dropped to silver 5 after failing promos for gold twice. It's been a week since then, and if anything, I realized the best way to win is not to have a negative attitude, telling someone their feeding isn't going to do anything for anyone.

Elohell is just a illusion people create as a excuse for being stuck, basically they are trying to blame something/someone other then themselves, these are usually the people that blame others for stuff in game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Well if my mid isn't doing well, they're likely to die. Also if they're just sitting mid and farming and not helping anywhere else, it's kind of pointless to give them blue, when I can use it to help every lane.
> 
> If you get good with the OP heroes, you'll do better. Just by learning and playing whatever heroes are really strong during a patch, you can raise in ranks pretty quickly.


Point taken, if they aren't doing well they usually will die xD, but sometimes they are only dying/not doing well cause they keep hitting oom. In this case I just observe them and see if they are good but just needed mana.

Well if the mid is just farming, giving them blue buff will help them push a lot faster, and trust me this is very useful, and if you take blue and tell them "yeah I'm not givin g you blue cause you are just farming" they are less likely to help in the future cause that will obviously tick them off. A real useful trick I found is to just tell them "sorry I need blue to gank lanes







but.. But i dont mind giving you the blues if you help me out by ganking lanes when u see the opportunity." I said this once and it really turned the game around!

If you get good with op heroes? But all the champs are op xD, playing champions that do well in the current meta or counter the current meta is good, but best when you are also good at that champion. I have like a 80% win rate on brand with like 15 games on him, and literally almost all those games were vs like talon/fizz/zed etc(them people be thinking they counter picking me).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If my mid's not doing well, I take buffs so I can get farther ahead and try to capitalize on the XP lead I get over the other jungler (who's giving his buffs and half the XP away to his mid), and use that to exert more map pressure.
> 
> Spend my extra money on wards on every back.
> 
> Keep track of enemy buff timers, try to steal them if, for example, I see their Lee Sin top at 8 minutes with no red buff.
> 
> Play OP heroes.


Champions*

Heroes are better and scale up to level 25 and have stats.(Dota)
I wish I would compulsively play DoTA2 and not LoL.

Speaking of which.

CLG failed so hard today in LCS
as a fan... I was let down so hard


----------



## HothTron

Not into LoL but im at PAX Prime all weekend and there is a HUGE tournament going on, it was freaking packed! Guards werent letting ANYONE in early


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Not into LoL but im at PAX Prime all weekend and there is a HUGE tournament going on, it was freaking packed! Guards werent letting ANYONE in early


if you grab butt load of skin codes we can split the profit 50/50


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> if you grab butt load of skin codes we can split the profit 50/50


If I heard correctly, they are not handing out any this year with swag bags.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> If I heard correctly, they are not handing out any this year with swag bags.


darn.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Champions*
> 
> Heroes are better and scale up to level 25 and have stats.(Dota)
> I wish I would compulsively play DoTA2 and not LoL.
> 
> Speaking of which.
> 
> CLG failed so hard today in LCS
> as a fan... I was let down so hard


Well we knew he was talking about champions xD, but you can't really say heroes are better then champions since they are both from two different games, that's just apples to pears!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Well we knew he was talking about champions xD, but you can't really say heroes are better then champions since they are both from two different games, that's just apples to pears!


I was just being a pain in the butt.

Heroes and Champions do pretty much the samething, but heroes scale far greater than champions.
And yup two different things, that's why im being a dork about it.


----------



## EddWar

Stupid LoL's servers.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> KDA is a awful way to look at things in my opinion, for instance I have around a 2.3 kDa on poppy and around a 2.8kda on malphite but my win rate on poppy is 68% and my winrate on malphite is 58%, and those are my two most played champs in ranked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also about that good enough to carry in bronze remark.. Last season I started in bronze 4 and even fell to bronze 5 twice! However in that same season I climbed my way to silver 3 dropped to silver 5 then climbed all the way to gold 3! Where I dropped to gold5/4 on season end. I also played two of my friends smurfs a few eeks ago, one from bronze 4 the other from bronze 5 both to silver 4 in less then a week, so I definitely know that this elohell doesn't exit.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is anyone can carry anything. There are literally millions of different paths your game can take depending on which actions you take out of the millions of actions you can take. You can't control the team mates you get but you can control what you do in a match, and every decision you make or don't make is crucial to the outcome.


You must be the 1% who wins the lottery with teams that give you the delusion that you can carry any game, because I don't buy it. I know what you mean as far as millions of decisions and you need to make the right ones etc etc. But it stands that if you have say a draven and a blitz who are 0/15 combined at the 20 min mark (just an example. the game im talking about i don't remember the exacts other than it was above 10 deaths and not a single kill between the two), and the enemy team is so "fed" that even when you tactically keep lanes pushed while trying to hold off the mid assault by them, within literally 60 seconds they can clear waves and have all lanes pushed to your turrets again etc... I mean... It is not as easy as you say. LoL is a very easy game when you have a good team with good communication skills. Tab often to check enemy gear (and timers now), ward often... then coordinate attacks based on the variables. It's easy. HOWEVER, the "elo hell" simply comes from exactly what you said. Being stuck. Because its not enough to win say 3-4 games in a row. then lose 1 or 2 then win 3-4 again. Why? Because every win or loss your elo raises or drops on a seemingly random pattern. So even if you are winning, that one loss dings you down, and you are more likely out of the 7 million people playing at a given time, to get folks on your team that are lower elo than the average. Maybe because you dropped a bit and they just won a game going 1/5/15 ADC on someone elses carry....

Anyway, my point is if you truly are as good as you say you are, and can carry out from bronze 5 to gold in a week. Then you are some kind of calculating genius and you should stop playing video games and win at life. On the other hand, I have to question how you are only in silver 2 (or even low gold) if you can do what you are speaking of in such a short amount of time.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You must be the 1% who wins the lottery with teams that give you the delusion that you can carry any game, because I don't buy it. I know what you mean as far as millions of decisions and you need to make the right ones etc etc. But it stands that if you have say a draven and a blitz who are 0/15 combined at the 20 min mark (just an example. the game im talking about i don't remember the exacts other than it was above 10 deaths and not a single kill between the two), and the enemy team is so "fed" that even when you tactically keep lanes pushed while trying to hold off the mid assault by them, within literally 60 seconds they can clear waves and have all lanes pushed to your turrets again etc... I mean... It is not as easy as you say. LoL is a very easy game when you have a good team with good communication skills. Tab often to check enemy gear (and timers now), ward often... then coordinate attacks based on the variables. It's easy. HOWEVER, the "elo hell" simply comes from exactly what you said. Being stuck. Because its not enough to win say 3-4 games in a row. then lose 1 or 2 then win 3-4 again. Why? Because every win or loss your elo raises or drops on a seemingly random pattern. So even if you are winning, that one loss dings you down, and you are more likely out of the 7 million people playing at a given time, to get folks on your team that are lower elo than the average. Maybe because you dropped a bit and they just won a game going 1/5/15 ADC on someone elses carry....
> 
> Anyway, my point is if you truly are as good as you say you are, and can carry out from bronze 5 to gold in a week. Then you are some kind of calculating genius and you should stop playing video games and win at life. On the other hand, I have to question how you are only in silver 2 (or even low gold) if you can do what you are speaking of in such a short amount of time.


"You must be the 1% who wins the lottery with teams"

Lol.

I had droppped to bronze 5 twice last season, I said that right? I also dropped from silver 1 to silver 5 not long ago this season, (back in silver 2 atm). How am I winning lottery with teams? I've had to deal with afks/intentional grieving etc like the rest of you, only difference is I only see it as another obstacle I need to overcome. BTW that's pretty disrespectful saying I got to where I am by lottery with teams. 99% of the matches I play I have the most damage to champions, whether or not I won that match. I got to where I am by hard work, not prayers and wishes, though that seems to be what you believe to be the "only way".

Anyhow I used to be someone with the exact same thinking as you, back when I was stuck fluctuating between bronze 5-3 (I have 100s of games in bronze in season 3 because of this). So I wanted to put this "lottery with teams" theory to the test. I played 2 accounts one bronze 5 one bronze 4 to silver 4 BOTH in the same week, in only 3-4 days, before that in season 3 I played another 2 accounts from somewhere in bronze 3/4 to silver 5.

I also have too many ranked games to be considered as someone who won "the lottery with teams".
That's just plain rude, your pretty much telling me I'm bad and don't deserve my rank because I got "lucky".

Plus I've run into a fair amount of elo boosters while climbing the ladder, both on the enemy team and my team (I beat half of them, they become very toxic when they lose so I've learned). They just fly through the ladders, and I don't think they are doing it by being lucky.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> "You must be the 1% who wins the lottery with teams"
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I had droppped to bronze 5 twice last season, I said that right? I also dropped from silver 1 to silver 5 not long ago this season, (back in silver 2 atm). How am I winning lottery with teams? I've had to deal with afks/intentional grieving etc like the rest of you, only difference is I only see it as another obstacle I need to overcome. BTW that's pretty disrespectful saying I got to where I am by lottery with teams. 99% of the matches I play I have the most damage to champions, whether or not I won that match. I got to where I am by hard work, not prayers and wishes, though that seems to be what you believe to be the "only way".
> 
> Anyhow I used to be someone with the exact same thinking as you, back when I was stuck fluctuating between bronze 5-3 (I have 100s of games in bronze in season 3 because of this). So I wanted to put this "lottery with teams" theory to the test. I played 2 accounts one bronze 5 one bronze 4 to silver 4 BOTH in the same week, in only 3-4 days, before that in season 3 I played another 2 accounts from somewhere in bronze 3/4 to silver 5.
> 
> I also have too many ranked games to be considered as someone who won "the lottery with teams".
> That's just plain rude, your pretty much telling me I'm bad and don't deserve my rank because I got "lucky".
> 
> Plus I've run into a fair amount of elo boosters while climbing the ladder, both on the enemy team and my team (I beat half of them, they become very toxic when they lose so I've learned). They just fly through the ladders, and I don't think they are doing it by being lucky.


I think you misread my entire post. I said you must be the 1% getting lucky with teams to think that you can carry every game. Careful on verbage. I didn't say you weren't good. I didn't say you didn't earn it. I didn't say you didn't win more than 50% of your games etc. I literally meant what I said. "carry every game" as in 100% of games should be carriable by a single person according to the logic ive seen in this forum. So no, I was no being disrespectful, although I am sorry you interpreted it as such.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You must be the 1% who wins the lottery with teams that give you the delusion that you can carry any game, because I don't buy it. I know what you mean as far as millions of decisions and you need to make the right ones etc etc. But it stands that if you have say a draven and a blitz who are 0/15 combined at the 20 min mark (just an example. the game im talking about i don't remember the exacts other than it was above 10 deaths and not a single kill between the two), and the enemy team is so "fed" that even when you tactically keep lanes pushed while trying to hold off the mid assault by them, within literally 60 seconds they can clear waves and have all lanes pushed to your turrets again etc... I mean... It is not as easy as you say. LoL is a very easy game when you have a good team with good communication skills. Tab often to check enemy gear (and timers now), ward often... then coordinate attacks based on the variables. It's easy. HOWEVER, the "elo hell" simply comes from exactly what you said. Being stuck. Because its not enough to win say 3-4 games in a row. then lose 1 or 2 then win 3-4 again. Why? Because every win or loss your elo raises or drops on a seemingly random pattern. So even if you are winning, that one loss dings you down, and you are more likely out of the 7 million people playing at a given time, to get folks on your team that are lower elo than the average. Maybe because you dropped a bit and they just won a game going 1/5/15 ADC on someone elses carry....
> 
> Anyway, my point is if you truly are as good as you say you are, and can carry out from bronze 5 to gold in a week. Then you are some kind of calculating genius and you should stop playing video games and win at life. On the other hand, I have to question how you are only in silver 2 (or even low gold) if you can do what you are speaking of in such a short amount of time.


The point in "you can win any game" is not that you can *literally* win any given game. It is about a mindset that is about *ignoring your teammates' performances* and just focusing on *your own doing*. There are always things you could have done way better in every single game.

Yes, you will have teammates that lose the game for you, but seeking for excuses every time you lose is just harmful for your own skill. I guess you know there are many elo boosters out there. Those guys have really high winrates and don't care about their teammates because they can just solo the game on their own. Elohell? Does not seem like there is "Elohell" for them. Why is there no Elohell? Because they are good players.

Yes, your MMR changes with every win/loss. But it is not completely linear. You raise in MMR faster when you are on a winning streak. This is one reason why you stop winning after a while. When you lose one game you don't suddenly have a MMR lower than average for your current ranking.

You should also ignore your teammates history. Yes, you might get someone who played ADC and was 1/5/15 but
1. you did not watch the game and know what happened and
2. it is still a KDA of 3.2 which is actually 'ok'
It should be obvious to you that everyone can have good and bad games, sometimes you get carried, sometimes you carry your team. Don't look your teammates' history up, it does not matter at all. Just focus on winning the one game you are playing with them. They would not be near your level (or you be near their level) if they played really bad every game they are playing.

It is all about your mindset in solo queue. I also felt like I had bad teammates that hold me back back when I was in bronze and silver. Only when I started focusing on my own mistakes I really improved.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> The point in "you can win any game" is not that you can *literally* win any given game. It is about a mindset that is about *ignoring your teammates' performances* and just focusing on *your own doing*. There are always things you could have done way better in every single game.
> 
> Yes, you will have teammates that lose the game for you, but seeking for excuses every time you lose is just harmful for your own skill. I guess you know there are many elo boosters out there. Those guys have really high winrates and don't care about their teammates because they can just solo the game on their own. Elohell? Does not seem like there is "Elohell" for them. Why is there no Elohell? Because they are good players.
> 
> Yes, your MMR changes with every win/loss. But it is not completely linear. You raise in MMR faster when you are on a winning streak. This is one reason why you stop winning after a while. When you lose one game you don't suddenly have a MMR lower than average for your current ranking.
> 
> You should also ignore your teammates history. Yes, you might get someone who played ADC and was 1/5/15 but
> 1. you did not watch the game and know what happened and
> 2. it is still a KDA of 3.2 which is actually 'ok'
> It should be obvious to you that everyone can have good and bad games, sometimes you get carried, sometimes you carry your team. Don't look your teammates' history up, it does not matter at all. Just focus on winning the one game you are playing with them. They would not be near your level (or you be near their level) if they played really bad every game they are playing.
> 
> It is all about your mindset in solo queue. I also felt like I had bad teammates that hold me back back when I was in bronze and silver. Only when I started focusing on my own mistakes I really improved.


All very good points. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You must be the 1% who wins the lottery with teams that give you the delusion that you can carry any game, because I don't buy it. I know what you mean as far as millions of decisions and you need to make the right ones etc etc. But it stands that if you have say a draven and a blitz who are 0/15 combined at the 20 min mark (just an example. the game im talking about i don't remember the exacts other than it was above 10 deaths and not a single kill between the two), and the enemy team is so "fed" that even when you tactically keep lanes pushed while trying to hold off the mid assault by them, within literally 60 seconds they can clear waves and have all lanes pushed to your turrets again etc... I mean... It is not as easy as you say. LoL is a very easy game when you have a good team with good communication skills. Tab often to check enemy gear (and timers now), ward often... then coordinate attacks based on the variables. It's easy. HOWEVER, the "elo hell" simply comes from exactly what you said. Being stuck. Because its not enough to win say 3-4 games in a row. then lose 1 or 2 then win 3-4 again. Why? Because every win or loss your elo raises or drops on a seemingly random pattern. So even if you are winning, that one loss dings you down, and you are more likely out of the 7 million people playing at a given time, to get folks on your team that are lower elo than the average. Maybe because you dropped a bit and they just won a game going 1/5/15 ADC on someone elses carry....
> 
> Anyway, my point is if you truly are as good as you say you are, and can carry out from bronze 5 to gold in a week. Then you are some kind of calculating genius and you should stop playing video games and win at life. On the other hand, I have to question how you are only in silver 2 (or even low gold) if you can do what you are speaking of in such a short amount of time.


I carried an account from Bronze V to Silver in less than 2 days.









Those 3 losses were preventable - if I was playing seriously, I would not have lost any at all, but when you're stomping that hard, you start doing dumb things like diving turrets 1v2 for fun.

It's not until like mid diamond level that players start even understanding most of the basics of the game. I still see a _lot_ of players in low diamond that don't know how to control creeps in a lane, don't know when we can get a free drag, don't know how to play defensive when behind, etc.

Winning 3-4 games, losing 1 or 2, then winning another 3 or 4 is _exactly_ how you climb out. All you have to do is win more than you lose, and eventually you'll start getting enough points that you can't stay at the same rank.


----------



## lemon07r

Therefore with all mentioned points I think it safe to say there is no team lottery. +rep mercu
You'll find that a lot of people that used to be bronze silver but have moved up to gold+ will give you the same advice.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I carried an account from Bronze V to Silver in less than 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 losses were preventable - if I was playing seriously, I would not have lost any at all, but when you're stomping that hard, you start doing dumb things like diving turrets 1v2 for fun.
> 
> It's not until like mid diamond level that players start even understanding most of the basics of the game. I still see a _lot_ of players in low diamond that don't know how to control creeps in a lane, don't know when we can get a free drag, don't know how to play defensive when behind, etc.
> 
> Winning 3-4 games, losing 1 or 2, then winning another 3 or 4 is _exactly_ how you climb out. All you have to do is win more than you lose, and eventually you'll start getting enough points that you can't stay at the same rank.


Very well then. I guess i'm just the unlucky one then. The ELO hell comes into play because i'm good enough to not be horrible, but bad enough to not be good. This results in 10+ game winning streaks then getting on a small losing streak, then winning a couple, then losing 2-3 again and so forth. Its give and take. Every time. And because of how promos are set up... it makes it darn near a gamble whether or not you will progress or drop down again. There should be no promo 2 out of 3 matches. Instead, it should simply be you progress through the ranks. And promos should only be to move from bronze to silver or silver to gold etc.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Very well then. I guess i'm just the unlucky one then. The ELO hell comes into play because i'm good enough to not be horrible, but bad enough to not be good. This results in 10+ game winning streaks then getting on a small losing streak, then winning a couple, then losing 2-3 again and so forth. Its give and take. Every time. And because of how promos are set up... it makes it darn near a gamble whether or not you will progress or drop down again. There should be no promo 2 out of 3 matches. Instead, it should simply be you progress through the ranks. And promos should only be to move from bronze to silver or silver to gold etc.


That's just how everyone's ranked games go. You aren't going to carry every single game when you're in a rank near your skill level. I've been on plenty of winning and losing streaks. It took me 8 promo series to get into Plat 1 because although I was winning a lot more than I was losing, the losses just kept falling on those promo matches.

Focus on improving, rather than on gaining ranks, and you'll do a lot better, I find.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's just how everyone's ranked games go. You aren't going to carry every single game when you're in a rank near your skill level. I've been on plenty of winning and losing streaks. It took me 8 promo series to get into Plat 1 because although I was winning a lot more than I was losing, the losses just kept falling on those promo matches.
> 
> Focus on improving, rather than on gaining ranks, and you'll do a lot better, I find.


I appreciate everyones input. Kind of calms the aggro frustration this game tends to bring out of me (as im sure it has many of us at times). Just so dang frustrating at times.


----------



## lemon07r

@likethegun That's league for you. Makes everyone go aggro, even me, my issue is with people ignoring my pings and such xD.

@fortunex Please teach me the ways fortunex-sama, I want to improve and hit plat this season.


----------



## espn

Among these four, yi is the easiest one to use right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> Yes, really snowbally champs are really good in low elo. Akali, Yi, Fizz, Zed can all carry rather easily


----------



## espn

Why udyr? Seem like it is hard to use him well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Jungle Udyr. Camp a lane til you get that lane ahead. Switch lanes, repeat. Farm and wait for counter ganks after you gank the lane the first time. Getting out of bronze is pretty much automatic if you play enough, I've helped several friends do it & done it myself on 3 different accounts, and I'm not that high of a rank on my mains.
> 
> If you get stuck top, play a tanky carry that can dive in to the enemy team, i.e. Udyr, Volibear, Jax, Wukong (if you build him hybrid), someone that's not easily shut down in lane.
> 
> If you get mid, play a hyper-carry & have the jungler help you get ahead early, easy peasy. Someone like Fizz, Akali, Katarina (if you can counter with her, don't ever pick her without knowing the enemy mid, good way to feed), Zed, and in some instances, even Annie can hyper-carry if she's against a weak lane opponent (like Katarina).
> 
> In the jungle, there's Voli, Udyr, Jax (bit rough early), Elise, Vi, all capable of camp-carrying lanes to the win. Picking a jungler or top that can split push is a great idea as split pushing can win you the game (the backdoors are real in bronze, seen it, done it).
> 
> If you're bot lane (ugh, I play support a lot, ADCs are so stupid), for ADC, obviously Caitlyn is a good choice cuz of her poke being so stupid. If you have a support you can trust, Jinx can snowball so hard off just 1-2 kills. And for support... well, you can effect the game quite a bit still. Ward key places, try to bully the lane you're in as much as you can. Play wonky supports that do good damage if you have to, although if you want to go tranditional, game-changing regular supports are pretty obvious: Thresh, Nami, Annie, Sona, Janna, and if you want to take a risk & go real old school, Nunu. Non-traditional supports I really like that I've tried out include: Malzahar (using visions to help push lane and harrass, you build tanky-AP, RoA, Rylai's, Liandry's, and wreck in team fights, while CCing anyone that dives in) is good against single target or channeled ability champions like Katarina, Miss Fortune, etc; Volibear (he's good everywhere except mid man) is quite great as a support if you have an aggressive ADC, as you can bait with your passive early, and you're so tanky late than you become your team's secondary engage & tank; Karma is still great although not as used these days, she has excellent poke & CC & can change team fights as well as save the lane from ganks with her speed boost; Rengar... just think about that one with all those bushes, omnomnom lol; Kennen, that ulti & his passive stun if well timed can set up ganks, win team fights, and change the game more than a lot of supports, and it's a large AoE so it's hard to miss unless people flash away from you; Amumu, he's pretty hard to play a support cuz you pretty much get to do nothing unless your ADC is up for a poke fest where if you land a bandage toss you go ham, but his ulti & tankyness can change team fights, especially if you have a wombo combo, and people don't see Amumu support coming, same as Kennen.
> 
> That's my 2 cents, enjoy.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Among these four, yi is the easiest one to use right?


Yes. Then probably Fizz, Akali, and Zed. Zed is really good but definitely takes some time to get down well and proficient vs other matchups.


----------



## espn

zed is one of the most complicated champs for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes. Then probably Fizz, Akali, and Zed. Zed is really good but definitely takes some time to get down well and proficient vs other matchups.


----------



## espn

I just try udyr and he is a great champ. Just take sometimes to understand items order and his skills. His gank is wonserful.


----------



## DeviousAddict

hey guys, do any of you know of a YouTube channel specifically for League tutorials?
mainly because i'm still a bit lost on the tactics. Some games i'll play top and i'll be on my own getting mauled by two other players, and other games there will be someone with me so it isn't that bad.
basically i want to know what the normal layout is, 2 top 1 mid 2 bot for example, is that how it works? also how do you do all them markers? 'request assistance', 'on way' etc

Cheers guys


----------



## mercu

you should check this out: The Journey to 30

For specific Champion guides, this guy has the most information in his videos. They are long and not for beginners, but once you got better at the game you can visit his channel: ls

For AD Carries there is also this guy, his brother makes jungle guides. For support guides I like to visit impaKt. They also have recommended channels in their sidebar with other league content creators.

To answer your questions: Normal layout is 1 Top 1 Jungle 1 Mid 2 Bot (ADC and Support). This way you have 2 solo laners who get exp very quickly, 1 jungler who can also farm exp at the same time and 2 bot who share exp but only one of them kills the minions (= only 1 gets Gold).

The different pings can be used by holding your CTRL or ALT key down, a menu should open. Just move your cursor over the one you want to make and let the key go.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> you should check this out: The Journey to 30
> 
> For specific Champion guides, this guy has the most information in his videos. They are long and not for beginners, but once you got better at the game you can visit his channel: ls
> 
> For AD Carries there is also this guy, his brother makes jungle guides. For support guides I like to visit impaKt. They also have recommended channels in their sidebar with other league content creators.
> 
> To answer your questions: Normal layout is 1 Top 1 Jungle 1 Mid 2 Bot (ADC and Support). This way you have 2 solo laners who get exp very quickly, 1 jungler who can also farm exp at the same time and 2 bot who share exp but only one of them kills the minions (= only 1 gets Gold).
> 
> The different pings can be used by holding your CTRL or ALT key down, a menu should open. Just move your cursor over the one you want to make and let the key go.


Thank you for the links and for answering my questions. +rep


----------



## espn

If someone just like to go in to 1 vs 2, 1 vs 3, which champ has the best chance to get those kills?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> If someone just like to go in to 1 vs 2, 1 vs 3, which champ has the best chance to get those kills?


Cheap champs that have abilities with AOE which also makes them untargetable. Like Fizz, Master Yi, Flora, Katharina, etc. Of course this is assuming they're fed or someone misplays.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I regret saying anything to this horrid game's community.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

been a minute since ive posted here.

it seems that ive made some unknown change to my game and i rocketed out of bronze.

my main account was stuck in bronze III for over 100 games. i got frustrated with that account and started playing on another account of mine that got placed in bronze III as well but with maybe only 20 games played in ranked. i started playing mostly jungle and adc, and i made it out of bronze III, skipping bronze II, and going right to bronze I in about 15 games played. from bronze I i kept on winning an got to silver V without much issue at all. i kept on going, skipping silver IV completely and getting to silver III!!!

i thought maybe this was a fluke, so i went back to my main account and am currently climbing, although not as fast, out of bronze. im now in bronze I with 90 some LP. not sure exactly what it was that is helping me win more consistently though. i think its Them Crooked Vultures.....

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30658217#profile

http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/30452336


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wow, ADC Ahri scales like a nightmare into late game.
> Just played an ADC Ahri game where we had an intentional troll Anivia Walling people off and getting them killed on purpose.
> 
> Died 7 times in lane because of her crap, but managed to turn the game around and win it.
> 
> She doesn't even scale on AD and HOLY CRAP, she rises to power once you get that trinity, IE, PD.
> Intentional troll didn't even matter, just destroyed and won anyways.
> 
> Karma d/cing was a help too, but she was there right up until the last few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see what DoubleLift, or Piglet could do with her.


I don't think DoubleLift or Piglet (or a top 3 korean adc for that matter) would do more on Ahri than on any real/meta AD Carry. The lack of AD scaling means she will always fall off compared to those with AD scaling. Her mobility can be compared to someone like (Blue) Ezreal (it is better when her ult is ready but Arcane shift is more consistent). Her charm is good for self peeling but a Pro ADC has a Pro Support that will peel for him, so I doubt they really need it. And again, Blue Ezreal is on a similar level. A little less self peel but higher scaling

AD Ahri can be a nice niche pick in low elo solo que, no question about that. But your personal experience does not translate into pro play.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

[removed]


----------



## mercu

I don't really get why you bring something up to discussion in a forum if the very first reply bores you. I also don't see how critique that is based on facts (or stats in this matter) equals "acting like [you] don't know anything about this game nor adc"

But now on topic:
I will ask my buddy what he think about here. He only peeked at Diamond 2 but let's see what he thinks about it. He has probably better knowledge about adcs than me.

So Spellblade from Trinity Force is 200% * base AD (Ahri has 104 base AD at lvl 18) which is only 208 . A Crit from level 18 Tristana without any items would be around 240 with runes. This means Ahri's Spellblade damage is not that great. I guess you know how well Trist scales off Attack Damage, so lategame AD Tristana is a lot stronger than AD Ahri. But we should rather compare her to Corki, who is another AD Caster that also deals magic damage.

Without AP her spell rotation is (280 + 224 + 180 + 450) * 1.2 = 1360,8 magic damage at one target.

Corki deals 450 + 260 + 260 + 390 (=1360) magic damage + 272 physical damage only with his spell rotation (excluding his escape). This is only 3 ults + Q + E, depending on the length of a trade Corki can use more ults. His cooldown (2s static) is lower than any of Ahris. He has a reload time of 8 seconds, which is almost equal (7s) compared to Ahris Q cooldown.

I only used base stats, did not take any items or auto attacks into account, but Corki deals 10% bonus damage as true damage on hit. Now when we expect both Champions to buy similar items, Corki will always deal more damage with auto attacks.

Another point is that Corki can deal AoE way easier than Ahri. He also deals all 3 types of damage and AD scalings.

Even compared to this caster based ADC Ahri is worse. This is not my personal bias, I like off-meta picks, but AD Ahri is just inferior to other champs. This is a reason pro players, who play to win and not to have fun, at the highest level won't use this champion pick.

BTW you should not skip Last Whisperer on any ADC, not sure what you were building out of that BF Sword but Last Whisperer would have been better (even against a relativly low armor team).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

[removed]


----------



## espn

Is udyr is a hard to play champ? I try few games so fast and build with what the pro recommand online, he can effectively gank with e then easily a kill or assist, very fast jungle farming after first 5 to 10 minutes. But seem like after lane gank period he is not that productive in team fight. Can early solo dragon pretty fast is also advantage.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You're still not getting it.
> It's also absurdly obvious that you're not aware of how Ahri works mechanically either. But then again your metasheep adherence will just make you contest and not consider other variables and things.
> And again you still completely and utterly let it go over your head.
> 
> *I want to see what a Pro player can do with her* (saying this for the 3rd time...)
> I don't care at all if you think she's viable or anything like that, that's COMPLETELY not related at all to what I was thinking about.
> I'm still surprised at how vastly strong she is vs other champions as an AD Carry.
> 
> And the last whipser comment, go a head and look again at the build of the enemy team.
> Now ask yourself again why I picked BOTRK over Last Whipser...
> 
> Whole lot of HP items but only one of them had an armor item.
> 
> huh
> 
> Why would I pick up an anti HP item agaisn't HP stacking teams that isn't build Armor?
> 
> Oh right I should do that!
> 
> There was no reason to build Last Whipser when only Lee sin had any armor itemization(Lulu's zonyas was coming too late for her as well), and then again if you we're REALLY paying attention to the screenshot you'd have noticed he was also not at all being a threat in the game, with the least amount of damage dealt to my team.
> You should probably hold off on the advice.


He didn't say anything about BotRK. You have a BF Sword as your last item, which should have been a Pickaxe, to build into Last Whisper.

Edit: Also, I think you underestimate Last Whisper. At level 18, the average armor a hero has is like 80, which translates to about a 40% resistance to physical damage. 300 AD = 180 damage. With Last Whisper, you penetrate 35% of that, so they effectively have 52, which is about a 30% resistance, so 300 AD = 210 damage. Plus the 40 AD from LW itself, so you're looking at around an extra 65 damage per attack minimum, late game. BotRK would be dealing about 95 extra damage on that Zed (highest HP on their team besides Lee) per attack, before armor, so about 60-65 damage after armor. LW _still_ would have been a better option against that team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Is udyr is a hard to play champ? I try few games so fast and build with what the pro recommand online, he can effectively gank with e then easily a kill or assist, very fast jungle farming after first 5 to 10 minutes. But seem like after lane gank period he is not that productive in team fight. Can early solo dragon pretty fast is also advantage.


The hero itself isn't too hard, but he's one of those heroes that doesn't have a very complicated kit, to so do well with them, you have to understand more of the game. Sorta like Ashe.

His teamfight isn't that great - he's very easily kited if their team has any kind of CC, and he doesn't offer much other than some stuns unless you're really far ahead and can tank their team while you kill their carry. Late game, it's best to abuse his mobility and spammable abilities + Trinity Force to push towers, generally.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I don't really get why you bring something up to discussion in a forum if the very first reply bores you. I also don't see how critique that is based on facts (or stats in this matter) equals "acting like [you] don't know anything about this game nor adc"
> 
> But now on topic:
> I will ask my buddy what he think about here. He only peeked at Diamond 2 but let's see what he thinks about it. He has probably better knowledge about adcs than me.
> 
> So Spellblade from Trinity Force is 200% * base AD (Ahri has 104 base AD at lvl 18) which is only 208 . A Crit from level 18 Tristana without any items would be around 240 with runes. This means Ahri's Spellblade damage is not that great. I guess you know how well Trist scales off Attack Damage, so lategame AD Tristana is a lot stronger than AD Ahri. But we should rather compare her to Corki, who is another AD Caster that also deals magic damage.
> 
> Without AP her spell rotation is (280 + 224 + 180 + 450) * 1.2 = 1360,8 magic damage at one target.
> 
> Corki deals 450 + 260 + 260 + 390 (=1360) magic damage + 272 physical damage only with his spell rotation (excluding his escape). This is only 3 ults + Q + E, depending on the length of a trade Corki can use more ults. His cooldown (2s static) is lower than any of Ahris. He has a reload time of 8 seconds, which is almost equal (7s) compared to Ahris Q cooldown.
> 
> I only used base stats, did not take any items or auto attacks into account, but Corki deals 10% bonus damage as true damage on hit. Now when we expect both Champions to buy similar items, Corki will always deal more damage with auto attacks.
> 
> Another point is that Corki can deal AoE way easier than Ahri. He also deals all 3 types of damage and AD scalings.
> 
> Even compared to this caster based ADC Ahri is worse. This is not my personal bias, I like off-meta picks, but AD Ahri is just inferior to other champs. This is a reason pro players, who play to win and not to have fun, at the highest level won't use this champion pick.
> 
> BTW you should not skip Last Whisperer on any ADC, not sure what you were building out of that BF Sword but Last Whisperer would have been better (even against a relativly low armor team).


Not saying I agree that ad ahri is good, but you are missing the fact you get the nice hard cc from charm and some sweet mobility from ahri's ult. However corki will always out scale ad ahri no doubt about that xD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You're still not getting it.
> It's also absurdly obvious that you're not aware of how Ahri works mechanically either. But then again your metasheep adherence will just make you contest and not consider other variables and things.
> And again you still completely and utterly let it go over your head.
> 
> *I want to see what a Pro player can do with her* (saying this for the 3rd time...)
> I don't care at all if you think she's viable or anything like that, that's COMPLETELY not related at all to what I was thinking about.
> I'm still surprised at how vastly strong she is vs other champions as an AD Carry.
> 
> And the last whipser comment, go a head and look again at the build of the enemy team.
> Now ask yourself again why I picked BOTRK over Last Whipser...
> 
> Whole lot of HP items but only one of them had an armor item.
> 
> huh
> 
> Why would I pick up an anti HP item agaisn't HP stacking teams that isn't build Armor?
> 
> Oh right I should do that!
> 
> There was no reason to build Last Whipser when only Lee sin had any armor itemization(Lulu's zonyas was coming too late for her as well), and then again if you we're REALLY paying attention to the screenshot you'd have noticed he was also not at all being a threat in the game, with the least amount of damage dealt to my team.
> You should probably hold off on the advice.


"It's also absurdly obvious that you're not aware of how Ahri works mechanically either."
"But then again your metasheep adherence will just make you contest and not consider other variables and things."
"And again you still completely and utterly let it go over your head."

Your just being plain rude.. I'd also like to mention almost all your ad ahri games that you have been boasting over are normal matches, not ranked. Even if it were ranked I don't think silver 5 ranked match data is very reliable or valuable.

"And the last whipser comment, go a head and look again at the build of the enemy team.
Now ask yourself again why I picked BOTRK over Last Whipser..."

Lol go do some research on last whisper, trust me you'll learn some neat stuff, I used to skip last whispers a few seasons back, there are a lot of good in depth analysis' out there but some of them are long reads, so I'll get you started with something short and simple. Read the notes section. http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Last_Whisper
" Last Whisper becomes more effective at penetrating armor than The Brutalizer item.png The Brutalizer when an opponent has more than 28.6 armor. It becomes more effective than Youmuu's Ghostblade item.png Youmuu's Ghostblade at 57.1 armor. It becomes more effective than five stacks of The Black Cleaver item.png The Black Cleaver's debuff (plus its flat penetration) at 100 armor." Zed has 21 +(3.5*lvl) armor, at lvl11 he would of had 59.5armor without items, runes or masteries (chances are he would of had +9armor from runes too!, in this case it would be 68.5 armor!), last whisper will have had become more effective then ghostblade at that point, this is just a random example I picked. Here's a really good in depth analysis if you want to look more in depth into last whisper. http://www.reignofgaming.net/blogs/a-different-view/gentleman-gustaf/21273-yelling-about-last-whisper

"You should probably hold off on the advice."
Again plain rude, especially since you have incorrect information regarding last whisper. Why so aggro? Did mercu kill your pet or something? (Inb4 you say he killed your pet fox)


----------



## NotCoolDude

Now, who wants to play some league? How bout the TSM win over C9? Man it was a good match..


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> Now, who wants to play some league? How bout the TSM win over C9? Man it was a good match..


That was a good match lol, I'm down to play in like 9hours from now cause IMA head to bed xD, add me Arbiter Knight. I'll do either ranked or normals, I don't really care







.


----------



## lemon07r

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYT97Q5SAMo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XauUYk2zmYk
Sky + Dunkey too funny.

Edit:I promised myself I wouldn't take the bait.. But seriously? What does what you say in game have anything to do with what I said? I was talking about how your behaving on the forums, its just silly.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYT97Q5SAMo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XauUYk2zmYk
> Sky + Dunkey too funny.
> 
> Edit:I promised myself I wouldn't take the bait.. But seriously? What does what you say in game have anything to do with what I said? I was talking about how your behaving on the forums, its just silly.


The quinn one was hilarious.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp1CVmW2DGo


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> Look buddy, you're not helpin yourself as much as you could be. Click on the username, and look down to "block member".
> 
> "Stop talking to me."
> Would you have known if he was speaking if you blocked him? No.
> Does this solve the issue? Yes.
> 
> " just punched my monitor, thats how bad you're upsetting me"
> If you had blocked him, you would have not seen or had to deal with his counter argument(s). Unless you like being upsetted* or let down, it would have been a good option to take initiative and block him right away.
> 
> "leave me the hell alone."
> This forum wasn't made for you or him. Its a open forum for anyone to join. There were a couple rules that i quickly whipped up here which i have listed below for your convenience.
> *You respect the site, its management *and its members*
> *You do not troll or *attempt to stir up trouble within the community*
> *You *live within the rules and regulations set out* by Overclock.net
> Nearly all of the rules under general guidelines you can go ahead and read.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> A link of terms and service here.
> Out of courtesy, i typically don't like blocking people but its certainly not a bad thing to do in a situation like this.


You being the guy making the comment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> Downs man... Downs.....
> Whats the word.... Illusory superiority?


----------



## lemon07r

I warned you. Lel.

Anyways anyone down for some games of league before I head to work?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Is there a way to get the toweras to target champs? I'm only asking because I've just finished a game where I would attack the tower while it was targeting minions, but when an opponent came near the tower would change targets to me even though I hadn't moved and there were still minions closer.
Thank you.


----------



## lemon07r

#stillonaroll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Is there a way to get the toweras to target champs? I'm only asking because I've just finished a game where I would attack the tower while it was targeting minions, but when an opponent came near the tower would change targets to me even though I hadn't moved and there were still minions closer.
> Thank you.


There are numerous ways to get the tower to target champions! Let's say your opponent is morganna for example, wait for her to move into tower range, then purpose take damage from her, for instance you can walk into her tormented soil. There are many ways to do this, and it depends who you are matched up against, but in a nutshell, when they are in tower range you want to take damage from their loose damages to draw tower aggro to them. A more advanced example would be walking to akali while she is using her aoe move while shes under tower, etc. Just making them accidentally hit you while they are under tower can make them pay dearly.

I hope this information helped, if you need any clarifications for anything feel free to ask.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/Towers*
> Attack Prioritization
> 
> Turrets will continue to attack their current target until the target dies, leaves attack range, or becomes untargetable due to abilities or items.
> 
> A turret will prioritize an enemy champion if that champion deals damage to an allied champion who is within the tower's range. Damage dealt can come from any source (pet, aura, item, etc.) in order for a champion to be targeted. Additionally, turrets will target an enemy champion if no other valid target is within range. Turrets will not attack an enemy champion who uses a non-damaging spell (ex.Karthus's Wall of Pain). A spell or attack that is blocked (by a spell shield or ability effect) and deals no damage will still draw turret aggro.
> 
> When the current target is lost for whatever reason, the turret will select a new target-whichever of the following, in order, is found in range first:
> 
> The closest targetable Trap (ex.Jack In The Box).
> The closest enemy Pet (ex.Mirror Image, Hallucinate, Summon: Tibbers, Children of the Grave, Summon Voidling,H-28G Evolution Turret, Decoy, Spider Swarm, or Omen of Death).
> The closest enemy Siege Minion or Super Minion.
> The closest enemy Melee Minion.
> The closest enemy Caster Minion.
> The closest enemy Champion.


You can't force your tower to attack an enemy champion without killing all minions/pets/traps or taunting an enemy champion. They have to deal damage to you to get tower aggro.
One thing you can do is abuse a Sunfire Cap. When your opponent tries to auto attack your tower and he has Sunfire Cape you can walk up to him and let his Sunfire Cape damage you. That way he will get tower aggro. Other than that, you need your enemy champion to use something on you.

@lemon07r you are right, that are ways to give them tower aggro but you first need them to use their spells in a way that you can abuse them. You rely on them giving you the opportunity to give them tower aggro. Same is true for sunfire cape though.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Cheers guys that's really helpfull, I now know what to look out for and be a bit more careful.
+rep to both of you


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Cheers guys that's really helpfull, I now know what to look out for and be a bit more careful.
> +rep to both of you


No problem boss, feel free to add me in game if you got more questions or just wanna play a game. Arbiter Knight.


----------



## Kolmain

Not sure if anyone is interested in tourny's here but you might want to check out this cool fundraiser with league of legends:

fau.edu/jupiter/owlgames


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

WTH is wrong with the lol community?

Pre game chat looking at the team comp to make sure they know how to play the match up, We win because they did it perfectly and we won, Post game chat I congratulate them, and I get downplayed and invalidated.
Why? Because i played Ahri as a Control ADC.
What a nice community.

Crazy Jinx: haha
Lawgiverr: gg
bokumao: ggwp
Crazy Jinx: you guys listened
Crazy Jinx: and did fantastic
Crazy Jinx: great job!
Aero Sage: you would have gotten your tower lost
Aero Sage: if i didn't stay down at bot
Sn0wxnayr1094: we didnt listen to you...
Sn0wxnayr1094: we did the opposite
Crazy Jinx: actually
Crazy Jinx: you did exactly as I said
Sn0wxnayr1094: we team fought most of the time
Crazy Jinx: we split as much as we copuld
Crazy Jinx: and it won us
Crazy Jinx: the game
Crazy Jinx: and we skirmished
Crazy Jinx: instead of 5v5'd
Crazy Jinx: you did [email protected]
Crazy Jinx:








Sn0wxnayr1094: actually you were the only one who split
Crazy Jinx: Fiora did
Crazy Jinx: atually
Sn0wxnayr1094: the rest of us worked as a team
Crazy Jinx: she got the inhib
Sn0wxnayr1094: no she was with me
Sn0wxnayr1094: most of the time

/leave lobby
This community...what in the world


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WTH is wrong with the lol community?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pre game chat looking at the team comp to make sure they know how to play the match up, We win because they did it perfectly and we won, Post game chat I congratulate them, and I get downplayed and invalidated.
> Why? Because i played Ahri as a Control ADC.
> What a nice community.
> 
> Crazy Jinx: haha
> Lawgiverr: gg
> bokumao: ggwp
> Crazy Jinx: you guys listened
> Crazy Jinx: and did fantastic
> Crazy Jinx: great job!
> Aero Sage: you would have gotten your tower lost
> Aero Sage: if i didn't stay down at bot
> Sn0wxnayr1094: we didnt listen to you...
> Sn0wxnayr1094: we did the opposite
> Crazy Jinx: actually
> Crazy Jinx: you did exactly as I said
> Sn0wxnayr1094: we team fought most of the time
> Crazy Jinx: we split as much as we copuld
> Crazy Jinx: and it won us
> Crazy Jinx: the game
> Crazy Jinx: and we skirmished
> Crazy Jinx: instead of 5v5'd
> Crazy Jinx: you did [email protected]
> Crazy Jinx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sn0wxnayr1094: actually you were the only one who split
> Crazy Jinx: Fiora did
> Crazy Jinx: atually
> Sn0wxnayr1094: the rest of us worked as a team
> Crazy Jinx: she got the inhib
> Sn0wxnayr1094: no she was with me
> Sn0wxnayr1094: most of the time
> 
> /leave lobby
> This community...what in the world


I know that, I suggest you only say "GG everyone", and ignore them, your team won/lost anyway.


----------



## espn

which sup champ can provide the best low risk high damage to bot? I try fid, lux, and Zilan all three are pretty good. Seem like Zilan can provide the most damage.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> which sup champ can provide the best low risk high damage to bot? I try fid, lux, and Zilan all three are pretty good. Seem like Zilan can provide the most damage.


Edit: upps, I missread,







, sorry, What about Lulu?


----------



## NotCoolDude

Lol, give morg a try. But really, try out as much supports as you can before asking for specific characteristics of a champion. Leona, Braum, Morg, Nami are all good supports to try.


----------



## mercu

I would advise against Nami or Thresh, those take some time to get used to and are worthless if you can't hit your spells 85%+ of the time.

Support champions that are low risk are: Alistar, Braum, Leona, Lulu, Nunu.
Those are quite tanky but they lack damage (exception is Lulu) and since this is what you asked for here are AP Supports I recommend for you:

Annie: long range, good CC, good damage
Morgana: good CC, spellshield, decent damage
Zyra: long range, decent CC, really high damage
Karma: probably the best poke support, great utility, she falls off quicker than the rest though

Karma is probably the lowest risk if you can dodge skillshots with your movementspeed buff. Morgana is also pretty foolproof as long as your reactions for blackshield are quickly enough.

I hope this helps you, if you need tips for any of those champions feel free to ask me.


----------



## espn

How about fid, lux, Zilean as support? I use these three and play ap poke style a lot.


----------



## mercu

I have played some Zilean lately but I feel like it is easier to carry with other champs. But don't let that stop you from using him if it works for you








I have not seen Fiddlesticks or Lux being played lately. They can probaly work well, but I can't really comment on it.


----------



## lemon07r

Braums poke is underated, it can be quite strong through early and mid game and has pretty low mana cost. He's also a very safe pick.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

i like to play Vel Koz support.

his poke is awesome and he does really high damage with just a little bit of pen. he can build like a support, and still dish out great damage and peels.


----------



## Jack Mac

Pshh, it's all about Mantheon Support.


----------



## andyroo89

Got accepted into PBE


----------



## lemon07r

I like zac support! With flat seals, armor marks and quints and Mr glyphs, and 5/25 masteries or 0/13/17 masteries + dorans shield start = can't touch this, I'll go in on you and walk away like it was nothing. I also like ziggs supp! Easy spell their money and great poke, and great peel. Really strong late game too. A bit risky tho, I find sometimes my ADC thinks I'm trolling and doesn't want anything to do with that and pretends your not there







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WTH is wrong with the lol community?
> 
> Pre game chat looking at the team comp to make sure they know how to play the match up, We win because they did it perfectly and we won, Post game chat I congratulate them, and I get downplayed and invalidated.
> Why? Because i played Ahri as a Control ADC.
> What a nice community.
> 
> Crazy Jinx: haha
> Lawgiverr: gg
> bokumao: ggwp
> Crazy Jinx: you guys listened
> Crazy Jinx: and did fantastic
> Crazy Jinx: great job!
> Aero Sage: you would have gotten your tower lost
> Aero Sage: if i didn't stay down at bot
> Sn0wxnayr1094: we didnt listen to you...
> Sn0wxnayr1094: we did the opposite
> Crazy Jinx: actually
> Crazy Jinx: you did exactly as I said
> Sn0wxnayr1094: we team fought most of the time
> Crazy Jinx: we split as much as we copuld
> Crazy Jinx: and it won us
> Crazy Jinx: the game
> Crazy Jinx: and we skirmished
> Crazy Jinx: instead of 5v5'd
> Crazy Jinx: you did [email protected]
> Crazy Jinx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sn0wxnayr1094: actually you were the only one who split
> Crazy Jinx: Fiora did
> Crazy Jinx: atually
> Sn0wxnayr1094: the rest of us worked as a team
> Crazy Jinx: she got the inhib
> Sn0wxnayr1094: no she was with me
> Sn0wxnayr1094: most of the time
> 
> /leave lobby
> This community...what in the world


Crazy Jinx: haha
Lawgiverr: gg
bokumao: ggwp
Crazy Jinx: you guys listened
Crazy Jinx: and did fantastic

lol
"Crazy Jinx: you guys listened"
smh

"This community..."
Mhmm.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I like zac support! With flat seals, armor marks and quints and Mr glyphs, and 5/25 masteries or 0/13/17 masteries + dorans shield start = can't touch this, I'll go in on you and walk away like it was nothing. I also like ziggs supp! Easy spell their money and great poke, and great peel. Really strong late game too. A bit risky tho, I find sometimes my ADC thinks I'm trolling and doesn't want anything to do with that and pretends your not there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Crazy Jinx: haha
> Lawgiverr: gg
> bokumao: ggwp
> Crazy Jinx: you guys listened
> Crazy Jinx: and did fantastic
> 
> lol
> "Crazy Jinx: you guys listened"
> smh
> 
> "This community..."
> Mhmm.


I was being positive and congradulating them on beating a game we should have lost by default in champion select.
I told them how to win the match, and they did it perfectly.
It was pretty epic to win a game we should have lost by default

Thanks for trying to start drama though. You're a great person.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well I did tell them how to win the game, and they did it perfectly. We won, by my command, they didnt admit to it but whatever. I hope they learned at least something, I try to learn how to play better every game.
I congratulated them because they deserved it and I try to be positive, that's a fact.

At least I know that in truth I was trying to be positive. I've been trying quite hard to be a more positive influence in the game.
No negative chat in the game's themselves, Just positive or nice behavior.

You can say what you choose, but the truth is that I try to be as positive as I can in game, because by statistics a positive player should win more games, and I like winning.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> which sup champ can provide the best low risk high damage to bot? I try fid, lux, and Zilan all three are pretty good. Seem like Zilan can provide the most damage.


Xerath. Period.

Start with spell thieves edge a stealth ward and a health pot. Xerath has built in sustain with passive and you can poke from a mile away getting extra gold from spell thief while reloading your mana by quick shotting minions health to let adc last hit.

He scales remarkably as well. Has an uber dmg dealing slow that if you hit enemy center circle of it, its almost guarantee a kill for adc. And if you land your combo its GG all day.

E (stuns), quick Q , then basic attack (to enemy for more mana from passive) then W t (massive slow), basic attack (for dmg) then Q again at longer range (for more authority because you can). If adc hasnt killed them by this time... if you are lvl 6 you can just ult them under their 2nd turret


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Xerath. Period.
> 
> Start with spell thieves edge a stealth ward and a health pot. Xerath has built in sustain with passive and you can poke from a mile away getting extra gold from spell thief while reloading your mana by quick shotting minions health to let adc last hit.
> 
> He scales remarkably as well. Has an uber dmg dealing slow that if you hit enemy center circle of it, its almost guarantee a kill for adc. And if you land your combo its GG all day.
> 
> E (stuns), quick Q , then basic attack (to enemy for more mana from passive) then W t (massive slow), basic attack (for dmg) then Q again at longer range (for more authority because you can). If adc hasnt killed them by this time... if you are lvl 6 you can just ult them under their 2nd turret


Ever tried Elise support?


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Xerath. Period.
> 
> Start with spell thieves edge a stealth ward and a health pot. Xerath has built in sustain with passive and you can poke from a mile away getting extra gold from spell thief while reloading your mana by quick shotting minions health to let adc last hit.
> 
> He scales remarkably as well. Has an uber dmg dealing slow that if you hit enemy center circle of it, its almost guarantee a kill for adc. And if you land your combo its GG all day.
> 
> E (stuns), quick Q , then basic attack (to enemy for more mana from passive) then W t (massive slow), basic attack (for dmg) then Q again at longer range (for more authority because you can). If adc hasnt killed them by this time... if you are lvl 6 you can just ult them under their 2nd turret


I want to try that but I feel like I'm going to get caught out mid channeling a q and die if I try to supp xerath xD, but I was curious what match ups does he hands down dominate in bot lane?
I've also wanted to try brand supp, his combos are down right nasty, and can you imagine how bad a brand ult between the adc and supp would hurt? Lol


----------



## espn

whenever I use zigg sup, teammates were so angry. Q nerf with smaller circle then less fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I like zac support! With flat seals, armor marks and quints and Mr glyphs, and 5/25 masteries or 0/13/17 masteries + dorans shield start = can't touch this, I'll go in on you and walk away like it was nothing. I also like ziggs supp! Easy spell their money and great poke, and great peel. Really strong late game too. A bit risky tho, I find sometimes my ADC thinks I'm trolling and doesn't want anything to do with that and pretends your not there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Crazy Jinx: haha
> Lawgiverr: gg
> bokumao: ggwp
> Crazy Jinx: you guys listened
> Crazy Jinx: and did fantastic
> 
> lol
> "Crazy Jinx: you guys listened"
> smh
> 
> "This community..."
> Mhmm.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> whenever I use zigg sup, teammates were so angry. Q nerf with smaller circle then less fun.


As an ADC main Im not too much of a fan of supports that don't have direct utility, I prefer Nami, Karma, the most. Karma is fantastic, Nami is amazing.

Personally I hate Leona and Lulu supports.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I want to try that but I feel like I'm going to get caught out mid channeling a q and die if I try to supp xerath xD, but I was curious what match ups does he hands down dominate in bot lane?
> I've also wanted to try brand supp, his combos are down right nasty, and can you imagine how bad a brand ult between the adc and supp would hurt? Lol


It can happen sometimes. It is definitely a passive aggressive play style early/mid game as you aren't starting off straight dmg build. So you want to basically stay right next to, or even behind your adc (depending on who your adc is). I used to rush sightstone but learned that just dropping 150 gold on a couple greens or 175 on a pink and green is much better for keeping your dmg scaling where it should be. Basically, the goal is to dominate the lane enough to where you can start into team fighting sooner. Then magically you become the APC in all your glory.

Hands down match ups I have personally found are pretty much ANY adc... haven't played against twitch yet but stealth may make him tricky, Also draven obviously can peel and his ult can hurt REALLY bad... but that is easy counter play if you are on top of your game. Xerath range outscales just about everyone so its not too hard to dominate any other support as you just peel them down rather quickly which makes them always more cautious.

if you and your ADC are on the same page its GG most games. The only times I have lost playing Xerath support was when top and mid both lost lanes early and failed to catch up on farm, or we had DC's/lag/afk that made one game a 3v5.

I try to use E sparingly as more often than not you will want to save it early/mid game to use as a control for escapes (during those times when you get caught channeling Q







) or your ADC mistakenly thinks hes god and dives a bit too far and is getting run down.

Xerath truly is a superior support in the right hands though. Stun and slow with relatively short cooldowns mid/late game (depending on build), enough sustain with passive to be able to easily hold towers while waiting for your ADC to base, and dmg late game to finish stray or fleeing enemies.

He is such an under rated champ who doesn't always get the respect he deserves. Probably because every single skill is a skill shot lol








*
EDIT:* Totally meant to mention sivir too. She can probably be a pain if she is in the hand of a skilled player with her E, but shes so squishy that if you hit her with a W or an E its more than likely resulting in a kill.

Also forgot to mention that against a blitz, if he catches you with a pull, you are dead. And morg can be tricky with her stun if she gets you, but generally she will be cautious too, because once the stun wears off, she is extremely squishy and you can CC the crap out of her and deal massive damage right back even without your adc there.

Other than that, any utility support like soraka, sona, lulu, etc will be annoying and make laning a bit longer for you, but you sill always have the upper hand.


----------



## EddWar

What really annoys me about this game, is the matching team, in may last game, there was a Silver V and a lvl 3 in the enemy team, in my team there was 3 lvl 20+ (including me) a 10 and a 16, how is supposed a lvl 3 compensate a Silver, shouldn't be a ranked guy in my team too?. Obviously the Silver (Rengar) mop the floor with us.


----------



## mercu

@likethegun
I feel like Xerath is too squishy (so not really low risk), if someone like Leona, Blitz, Thresh or Alistar gets CC on a Xerath he is probably dead







. You said you avoid that risk by standing behind/next to your adc, but I think a support should be ahead of his adc whenever possible. Supports are the ones who dictate the laneing phase, not ADCs.
But it sounds like a fun pick against supports without hard engage.

@lemon07r
Brand is a fun support too, just practice his combo since it takes two skills to trigger his stun.


----------



## espn

It could be their team have friends join game together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> What really annoys me about this game, is the matching team, in may last game, there was a Silver V and a lvl 3 in the enemy team, in my team there was 3 lvl 20+ (including me) a 10 and a 16, how is supposed a lvl 3 compensate a Silver, shouldn't be a ranked guy in my team too?. Obviously the Silver (Rengar) mop the floor with us.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> What really annoys me about this game, is the matching team, in may last game, there was a Silver V and a lvl 3 in the enemy team, in my team there was 3 lvl 20+ (including me) a 10 and a 16, how is supposed a lvl 3 compensate a Silver, shouldn't be a ranked guy in my team too?. Obviously the Silver (Rengar) mop the floor with us.


If it makes you feel any better, he's really not good at all, Silver 5 is one of the lower ranks, although I can't say much since I'm only silver 1 and I'm kinda stuck here.


----------



## Fortunex

I think Silver V is still below the 50th percentile, so in the lower half of all ranked players.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> @likethegun
> I feel like Xerath is too squishy (so not really low risk), if someone like Leona, Blitz, Thresh or Alistar gets CC on a Xerath he is probably dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You said you avoid that risk by standing behind/next to your adc, but I think a support should be ahead of his adc whenever possible. Supports are the ones who dictate the laneing phase, not ADCs.
> But it sounds like a fun pick against supports without hard engage.


Yeah you are absolutely right. That is what I meant. If you can stay behind or next to adc, then you just peel the other duo down. You have hard ranged CC on xerath to keep your adc safe. When your adc is fed, then your job is done and you can both start wrecking together.

Supps with hard enage are what I was talking about though. You can still get away rather easily if your ADC is paying attention, because you have your exhaust, your E, and your W. Meanwhile your ADC is dealing massive dmg to whoever is still pursuing YOU and ignoring them. 9 times out of 10 they will flash to retreat allowing you to then turn your skills on their adc again (who is exhausted so will usually retreat as well) or your adc will get a kill.

I should probably add though that my favorite duo is with varus. He has his insane range Q. His ultimate CC. and his tick stacks.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I think Silver V is still below the 50th percentile, so in the lower half of all ranked players.


Don't forget that LP Rank=/=MMR(ELO)

I have a +22 win loss ratio atm, and before I quit I had an MMR of 1450 average player range, but I'm only Silver V because I left over 8 months ago and Decay since then has dropped my ELO down to the 1250s

my BF is Silver II but his MMR is around 1230 is, and he's absolutely awful at this game compared to me.
LP Ranking doesn't account for people who've left, gone inactive, nor those whom got slightly lucky or unlucky.


----------



## Jack Mac

OH MY GOD, Silver 1 has got to be the worst division I've ever been in. These people are god awful and worse than the people I played with in Bronze. Seriously, they're so bad. I win 1 game and lose 2 literally every time. I can't get past 30LP it's so dumb. Just lost a nasus game where I had 890 stacks and would have been able to carry the game easily if my team wasn't so dumb. They all go in and throw at baron without me, leaving me in a 1v5 situation, because going all in without the tanky nasus carry is just such a great idea!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> OH MY GOD, Silver 1 has got to be the worst division I've ever been in. These people are god awful and worse than the people I played with in Bronze. Seriously, they're so bad. I win 1 game and lose 2 literally every time. I can't get past 30LP it's so dumb. Just lost a nasus game where I had 890 stacks and would have been able to carry the game easily if my team wasn't so dumb. They all go in and throw at baron without me, leaving me in a 1v5 situation, because going all in without the tanky nasus carry is just such a great idea!


Actually the problem is that they're cocky and self minded as to believe that they're doing the right thing.

Its people whom know how to play but don't know how to apply it effectively.

Gold and high silver players have the biggest problem of not grouping when needing too.










Well Played the best ADC Ahri game I've ever played today. FAntastic Nami, lead into a 7/0 start, fastest ever trinityforce I've ever picked up. Crazy game.
Ahri just dominated so hard.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> OH MY GOD, Silver 1 has got to be the worst division I've ever been in. These people are god awful and worse than the people I played with in Bronze. Seriously, they're so bad. I win 1 game and lose 2 literally every time. I can't get past 30LP it's so dumb. Just lost a nasus game where I had 890 stacks and would have been able to carry the game easily if my team wasn't so dumb. They all go in and throw at baron without me, leaving me in a 1v5 situation, because going all in without the tanky nasus carry is just such a great idea!


Was silver 2 45lp this morning. Played 5 games, won 4. And I was thinking the exact something, the crap I had to deal with today... I bank for my velkoz mid, keep the enemy locked down for a good 8 seconds and he misses everything and says you engaged too early.. I don't understand, what my timing had to do with him missing everything, especially since the enemy mid was locked down for like 8 seconds.
Well after that I figured out who was competent, and who need babysitting (lol) and was able to win the game like that.
A diamond friend told me this adivce long time ago when I asked how can I get out of bronze (lonnnggg aggoooo), as a jungler you need to figure out who's bad and who's not on your team (he used other meaner words lol).
He also told me you know someone's bad when they brag every time they have a good match cause that means they usually don't do that well. (







he was referring to me)


----------



## NotCoolDude

A good rule of thumb, win your lane, win the lane beside you. Don't keep pushing your lane or stay in one lane for an extended amount of time even when stomping on them. When your getting fed or winning lane, you go to the other lanes and win theirs for them.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotCoolDude*
> 
> A good rule of thumb, win your lane, win the lane beside you. Don't keep pushing your lane or stay in one lane for an extended amount of time even when stomping on them. When your getting fed or winning lane, you go to the other lanes and win theirs for them.


If I win bot lane, I almost always rotate top if it's not down and try to take the tower, or more often, take the bot lane tower and then force a dragon with mid and jungle.
Effective ways the snowball the hell out of a single tower takedown.


----------



## lemon07r

I am literally one game away from gold :<. I'm in promos atm, was sitting on 0 lp silver 1 this morning too, made it to promos, won my first game, now I am one game away from gold xD, then I had to go to work. I'm gonna play my next games tomorrow morning, here's hoping!


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I am literally one game away from gold :<. I'm in promos atm, was sitting on 0 lp silver 1 this morning too, made it to promos, won my first game, now I am one game away from gold xD, then I had to go to work. I'm gonna play my next games tomorrow morning, here's hoping!


Good luck!


----------



## Snuggles720

Anyone want to duo with me through Silver II and I?

I just want to get to Gold, but I can't even get near promotions. I keep on getting unranked and other people on my teams who make a lot of poor decisions or who AFK. When my LP is high, I always get a bunch of straight losses.

I'm horrible, but not horrible enough to be stuck in Silver.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> Anyone want to duo with me through Silver II and I?
> 
> I just want to get to Gold, but I can't even get near promotions. I keep on getting unranked and other people on my teams who make a lot of poor decisions or who AFK. When my LP is high, I always get a bunch of straight losses.
> 
> I'm horrible, but not horrible enough to be stuck in Silver.


You can add me in game and we can play a few normals to see how we mesh.

I'm currently +22 win loss atm, so climbing into gold should be a snap for me as long as I duo with someone on the appropriate skill level.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> Anyone want to duo with me through Silver II and I?
> 
> I just want to get to Gold, but I can't even get near promotions. I keep on getting unranked and other people on my teams who make a lot of poor decisions or who AFK. When my LP is high, I always get a bunch of straight losses.
> 
> I'm horrible, but not horrible enough to be stuck in Silver.


I don't mind.. I would duo with anyone who isn't toxic, but your attitude makes me want to say no. You don't blame others and I'll play with you. Ranked solo queue determines your skill, not your luck or the skill of your random teammates, you can't control who you get or what they do, but can control what you do and how you do, that's what your solo queue rank represents. The rest of us have to deal with the exact same problems, and I don't see boosters etc having any trouble with those obstacles.

I myself was silver 2 yesterday, and silver 5 a few days before that, and now I only have one more match before I am gold. Dealt with the exact same problems as you had to.

In fact 15min into my first promo to gold match, team score was 4/17, I had 4 kills and 1 death. I even put in a surrender vote because I know you can't win em all, you just got to keep going and not let that game effect you, but two people said no. That actually made me happy, meant my team was still trying, so i told them if they wanted to win they had to work with me instead of dying over and over, we managed to end the game 15-20min after that. Anything is possible with the right attitude. That entire match nobody said a single negative thing, not even me, even though I had all our kills at 4/17.

Also that last statement, I don't understand. I consider silver 2 pretty decent, gold V and up are the top 28% players in ranked. You need some level of skill to get there lol, so I don't think your horrible, your at pretty good rank, and the horrible enough to be in silver? Well gold isn't horrible so I guess riot would need to invent a new division for you between silver and gold. Most diamonds I know don't even consider silver horrible, most diamonda I talk to just think silver players just make rash decisions or just have bad awareness, or don't play at 100% all the time.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm currently +22 win loss atm, so climbing into gold should be a snap for me as long as I duo with someone on the appropriate skill level.


This season's gold feels like bronze. Half the people on your team don't even know how to jungle, which was kind of unheard of in gold last season.

It's probably because there are way too many overpowered champs for people to abuse to rise quickly now compared to in the past. Just play something like Ryze top or Fiora anywhere every game and eventually your elo will go up. I had 75% Fiora winrate in gold but stopped playing it because it was so overpowered it was boring to play.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Ranked solo queue determines your skill, not your luck or the skill of your random teammates, you can't control who you get or what they do, but can control what you do and how you do, that's what your solo queue rank represents.
> .


I think people have mathematically proven this to be false. People have done actual studies on weekend duos and basically came to the conclusion that your elo is more likely to decrease by solo queing on the weekend than during the week day. My diamond friend linked it to me, highest I've been is gold 2.


----------



## espn

So for someone like me just play a game within one or two days, silver is already pretty good right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I don't mind.. I would duo with anyone who isn't toxic, but your attitude makes me want to say no. You don't blame others and I'll play with you. Ranked solo queue determines your skill, not your luck or the skill of your random teammates, you can't control who you get or what they do, but can control what you do and how you do, that's what your solo queue rank represents. The rest of us have to deal with the exact same problems, and I don't see boosters etc having any trouble with those obstacles.
> 
> I myself was silver 2 yesterday, and silver 5 a few days before that, and now I only have one more match before I am gold. Dealt with the exact same problems as you had to.
> 
> In fact 15min into my first promo to gold match, team score was 4/17, I had 4 kills and 1 death. I even put in a surrender vote because I know you can't win em all, you just got to keep going and not let that game effect you, but two people said no. That actually made me happy, meant my team was still trying, so i told them if they wanted to win they had to work with me instead of dying over and over, we managed to end the game 15-20min after that. Anything is possible with the right attitude. That entire match nobody said a single negative thing, not even me, even though I had all our kills at 4/17.
> 
> Also that last statement, I don't understand. I consider silver 2 pretty decent, gold V and up are the top 28% players in ranked. You need some level of skill to get there lol, so I don't think your horrible, your at pretty good rank, and the horrible enough to be in silver? Well gold isn't horrible so I guess riot would need to invent a new division for you between silver and gold. Most diamonds I know don't even consider silver horrible, most diamonda I talk to just think silver players just make rash decisions or just have bad awareness, or don't play at 100% all the time.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I think people have mathematically proven this to be false. People have done actual studies on weekend duos and basically came to the conclusion that your elo is more likely to decrease by solo queing on the weekend than during the week day. My diamond friend linked it to me, highest I've been is gold 2.


What does that have to do with what I said?.. Your solo queue rank is still a representation of how well you do, whether or not your playing an op champ, or playing when your "less likely to win". (Which makes absolutley no sense because let's say we were to represent all the games played on the weekend with 100 games, in those 100 games we have 200 teams, two teams for each match right? Well one team will win, and one team will lose. That means there will be 100 wins and 100 losses no matter what day of the week it is. So by that logic that means there is one party out there that is more likely to win during the weekends, probably the people who don't buy into that bull. So there's no way it was mathematically proven because that theory isn't even mathematically sound.

Let me explain more simply, for every game played, there will always be a losing team, and a winning team, so it was never mathematically proven because that data is biased and based off random data that only represents a small portion of the community, that data may be accurate if you are only negative on the weekends I guess. If it were 100% accurate it would be 50 50, I think your research forgot to include the wins and losses of the OTHER team for every match.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> So for someone like me just play a game within one or two days, silver is already pretty good right?


That sounds pretty fantastic to me, I was always low bronze when I started playing, don't let those negative Nancy's tell you otherwise, they're just looking for things to be negative about.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I think people have mathematically proven this to be false. People have done actual studies on weekend duos and basically came to the conclusion that your elo is more likely to decrease by solo queing on the weekend than during the week day. My diamond friend linked it to me, highest I've been is gold 2.


Luck is infact a factor in the way that people raise and lower ELO in multiplayer match made games.
But it technically should be a margine of 46% to 56% chance difference depending on person to person.

If I remember correctly out of 1million players, I think it was roughly 10,000 players will be placed incorrectly related to their skill due to luck, and this factor does not increase or decrease as ELO pockets form.
a 1% margin.
I decided to give myself a test when I was playing ranked S4 to see just how I personally statistically stack up.

out of 120 played games in Season 4, I played 14 games where the game was lost because of an AFK or intentional feeder, on the flipside, I played just 2 games where the game was won because of an AFK or intentional feeder.
This pattern has never changed for me and stays consistant for me, resulting in a constant -10~-20 wins over losses in my Normals. Which I have never broken.
I by statistics, automatically lose 11% of my games, and automatically win just 1% The rest of the games are up to a 50% Chance skil match up.
That's one hell of a skew.

That being said, This season I managed to beat the odds this season and Achieve a current +22 win over loss ratio.
Skill can and does trump Luck, but the more unlucky you are, the harder it will be,

The thing is that I'm not just unlucky in LoL, I'm unlucky in everything in life.
From the day I was born to this day now, luck has always been stacked against me.
I may be an anti theist, but sometimes the consistancy of some peoples lives sometimes makes me think that there's some strings being pulled somewhere.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Luck is infact a factor in the way that people raise and lower ELO in multiplayer match made games.
> But it technically should be a margine of 46% to 56% chance difference depending on person to person.
> 
> If I remember correctly out of 1million players, I think it was roughly 10,000 players will be placed incorrectly related to their skill due to luck, and this factor does not increase or decrease as ELO pockets form.
> a 1% margin.
> I decided to give myself a test when I was playing ranked S4 to see just how I personally statistically stack up.
> 
> out of 120 played games in Season 4, I played 14 games where the game was lost because of an AFK or intentional feeder, on the flipside, I played just 2 games where the game was won because of an AFK or intentional feeder.
> This pattern has never changed for me and stays consistant for me, resulting in a constant -10~-20 wins over losses in my Normals. Which I have never broken.
> I by statistics, automatically lose 11% of my games, and automatically win just 1% The rest of the games are up to a 50% Chance skil match up.
> That's one hell of a skew.
> 
> That being said, This season I managed to beat the odds this season and Achieve a current +22 win over loss ratio.
> Skill can and does trump Luck, but the more unlucky you are, the harder it will be,
> 
> *The thing is that I'm not just unlucky in LoL, I'm unlucky in everything in life.
> From the day I was born to this day now, luck has always been stacked against me.
> I may be an anti theist, but sometimes the consistancy of some peoples lives sometimes makes me think that there's some strings being pulled somewhere*.


thats all in your head btw. i used to feel the same way, and as soon as i changed my attitude towards it, it went away.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> thats all in your head btw. i used to feel the same way, and as soon as i changed my attitude towards it, it went away.


No it's not.
The cirumstances of my life have certainly played out, the observation is I am not fortunate in the game of random chance.

Feeling like someone is pulling strings, that's called a delusion, and yeah that's completely "in my head" i know its false but soemtimes I wonder.
But no please don't act like everyone's had a good life or gets the fortune of others, that's kinda rude.

If you'd like I mean I could reitterate the events of my life from being raped, assulted, tortured, harassed, discrimination, hospitilizations... but I'm sure you get the picture by now.
I'm not a lucky person, and I've constantly gotten the short end of the stick in life.
That's not "in my head" that's the circumstances of life for me.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I made it to gold, without losing a single match







.

My second promo match I ended in 15 minutes LOL, I went ham on their lissandra, but me being a idiot thought it would be fun to dive the fountain at the very last seconds and died







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> thats all in your head btw. i used to feel the same way, and as soon as i changed my attitude towards it, it went away.


Agreed, same story with me, but she doesn't want to hear that, don't bother telling her anything she doesn't want to hear, whether or not if it's right, wrong, positive, etc, it will just blow up on your face when she back lashes at you.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> out of 120 played games in Season 4, I played 14 games where the game was lost because of an AFK or intentional feeder


It's things like this that make it so duo que people have such a large advantage, as I rarely have problems like this while duoing, but always while solo queing. People who don't believe duo que people have an enormous advantage obviously did not play during season 2 when the US servers were flooded with Brazilians.

The vast majority of Brazilian players would type things like "I go mid" while being last pick and just pick a 2nd mid anyway if it was already taken and always refuse to support. It was a near guaranteed loss if you had a Brazilian duo on your team, and at least one side had one every game. There are many online games besides League of Legends where they have banned entire countries from the servers due to things like this. I think I remember reading Indonesia and Brazil were some of the top bans.

Getting gold while having to deal with that stuff in season 2 was a true accomplishment:


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> It's things like this that make it so duo que people have such a large advantage, as I rarely have problems like this while duoing, but always while solo queing. People who don't believe duo que people have an enormous advantage obviously did not play during season 2 when the US servers were flooded with Brazilians.
> 
> The vast majority of Brazilian players would type things like "I go mid" while being last pick and just pick a 2nd mid anyway if it was already taken and always refuse to support. It was a near guaranteed loss if you had a Brazilian duo on your team, and at least one side had one every game. There are many online games besides League of Legends where they have banned entire countries from the servers due to things like this. I think I remember reading Indonesia and Brazil were some of the top bans.
> 
> Getting gold while having to deal with that stuff in season 2 was a true accomplishment:


This isnt a QQ thread, go make a new thread if your just here to post excuses why you lost a match or whatever. Also nobody likes a negative nancy, so save it for someone that wants to hear it. Everyone else has to deal with the exact same problems, in the last 30 ranked games, I had at least 25 games with people like that on my team.


----------



## lemon07r

I just played a ranked match where it was 2v5 xD, now that was not fun, what are the chances of that lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No it's not.
> The cirumstances of my life have certainly played out, the observation is I am not fortunate in the game of random chance.
> 
> Feeling like someone is pulling strings, that's called a delusion, and yeah that's completely "in my head" i know its false but soemtimes I wonder.
> But no please don't act like everyone's had a good life or gets the fortune of others, that's kinda rude.
> 
> If you'd like I mean I could reitterate the events of my life from being raped, assulted, tortured, harassed, discrimination, hospitilizations... but I'm sure you get the picture by now.
> I'm not a lucky person, and I've constantly gotten the short end of the stick in life.
> That's not "in my head" that's the circumstances of life for me.


And you will continue to get the short end of the stick because life is just your perception of reality.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> This isnt a QQ thread, go make a new thread if your just here to post excuses why you lost a match or whatever. Also nobody likes a negative nancy, so save it for someone that wants to hear it. Everyone else has to deal with the exact same problems, in the last 30 ranked games, I had at least 25 games with people like that on my team.


I don't know if the internet makes people delusional to the nature of reality, but power does not originate in a vacuum. A random nobody internet poster, such as yourself, doesn't get to boss people around. Next time you should probably try with some hollow threats of violence or some other tactic and hope the other person doesn't call your bluff.

Since I am the self proclaimed alpha male of this thread, you must now obey my orders, take 13th choice of women, etc.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> It's things like this that make it so duo que people have such a large advantage, as I rarely have problems like this while duoing, but always while solo queing. People who don't believe duo que people have an enormous advantage obviously did not play during season 2 when the US servers were flooded with Brazilians.
> 
> The vast majority of Brazilian players would type things like "I go mid" while being last pick and just pick a 2nd mid anyway if it was already taken and always refuse to support. It was a near guaranteed loss if you had a Brazilian duo on your team, and at least one side had one every game. There are many online games besides League of Legends where they have banned entire countries from the servers due to things like this. I think I remember reading Indonesia and Brazil were some of the top bans.
> 
> Here's some of my personal screenshots from season 2 dealing with Brazilian players:
> 
> First we have Brazilian Teemo:
> 
> An average day in Brazil:
> 
> Brazilian Anivia:
> 
> Getting gold while having to deal with that stuff in season 2 was a true accomplishment:


I've always been Silver, Always above bronze, but never good enough to get gold.
Peaked Silver 2

I have a mechanical issue with last hitting, In the years and years I've played this game I've never been able to last hit with any recognizable skil, It's a skill that I hit a mechanical limit on years ago.
but I've since switched to Carries since leaving Shyvana, and unfortunately no matter how much I focus on CS and trying to learn how to last hit, I just can't improve.
Same reason I stopped playing StarCraft. 7 straight seasons of SC2 and 1st place silver every season... I hit the wall and couldnt improve.

Team fighting however. I'm absolutely Fantastic at team fighting.
Especially with Ahri, Jinx, Shyvana and Elise.

I think the reason I do so well with Ahri, AP or AD is because of how synergetic she is with myself.
Her mechanical style, down to her sexual attitude, she's a character whom is very synergetic with me.

I think playing champions that synergize with you helps with games as well.
This has almost been proven outright by quite a few players, SKT1 PigLet has an amazing win ratio with Female champions, but a sub par one with male champions, and he thinks that female champions are better for him, which got him the nickname "Ace of Queens" and we've seen what Bjergson has done with Zed, DoubleLift on Vayne, ect.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I have a mechanical issue with last hitting


Lots of people suck at last hitting. I've beaten diamond players before such as bestrivenNA and suck at last hitting on most caster champs that start with 48 attack (vlad). I can do it fine on any melee champ, but casters that have next to 0 attack and also have awkward hit animations like Cassiopeia suck. I wish they would standardize timing on all hit animations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> but I've since switched to Carries since leaving Shyvana, and unfortunately no matter how much I focus on CS and trying to learn how to last hit, I just can't improve.


This is an inherent problem with ADCs in low elo due to the fact that if you go 0/0 or even 1/0 in lane as one, there will be some other lane that either goes 0/5 or 5/5 and you will be hitting people with vastly more gold than you unable to do anything to them. ADC is a horrible position to choose to try and carry unless you're high elo or somehow think you can go like 5/0 in lane, which requires both other players to be horrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I think the reason I do so well with Ahri, AP or AD is because of how synergetic she is with myself.


Ahri is kind of a dumpster champ to me. My belief when picking a mid is that they should have large sway in team fights with AE damage, CC, or just be a pick that demolishes their lane opponent like Mord vs Akali. Ahri is somewhat of an "assassin" with a far lower threat level than people like Fizz, and is just average in team fights. I do not get nervous ever seeing an Ahri mid. I get nervous when I see a Brand or Syndra mid because no matter how terrible they are, just facerolling the keyboard is going to do a lot of damage and kill someone in team fights.


----------



## lemon07r

Anyone try playing a veltank yet? Looks pretty fun lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I don't know if the internet makes people delusional to the nature of reality, but power does not originate in a vacuum. A random nobody internet poster, such as yourself, doesn't get to boss people around. Next time you should probably try with some hollow threats of violence or some other tactic and hope the other person doesn't call your bluff.
> 
> Since I am the self proclaimed alpha male of this thread, you must now obey my orders, take 13th choice of women, etc.


What are you? A keyboard warrior? What will you accomplish with negative input? What it looks to me your just looking for cracks in my posts just to pick at them. I just like discussing all the fun stuff about league of legends. What enjoyment do you get by attacking posts and talking bad about players you have played with in the past?

You knew what I had meant in my post, I obviously can't control what you do, neither do I want to, but that kind of negative input you bought here isn't needed or wanted here.

Video for a bit of humor, lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Lots of people suck at last hitting. I've beaten diamond players before such as bestrivenNA and suck at last hitting on most caster champs that start with 48 attack (vlad). I can do it fine on any melee champ, but casters that have next to 0 attack and also have awkward hit animations like Cassiopeia suck. I wish they would standardize timing on all hit animations.
> This is an inherent problem with ADCs in low elo due to the fact that if you go 0/0 or even 1/0 in lane as one, there will be some other lane that either goes 0/5 or 5/5 and you will be hitting people with vastly more gold than you unable to do anything to them. ADC is a horrible position to choose to try and carry unless you're high elo or somehow think you can go like 5/0 in lane, which requires both other players to be horrible.
> Ahri is kind of a dumpster champ to me. My belief when picking a mid is that they should have large sway in team fights with AE damage, CC, or just be a pick that demolishes their lane opponent like Mord vs Akali. Ahri is somewhat of an "assassin" with a far lower threat level than people like Fizz, and is just average in team fights. I do not get nervous ever seeing an Ahri mid. I get nervous when I see a Brand or Syndra mid because no matter how terrible they are, just facerolling the keyboard is going to do a lot of damage and kill someone in team fights.


HEY
YOU BE NICE TO MY SEXY FOXY YOU BLOODY JERK.

No I play ADC Ahri a lot more than I do AP Ahri, and when I play AP Ahri i play her "Manaless" with a lot of MP regen so I can spam spells and extend fights.

I rarely do poorly with Ahri.

in the past 7 days I'm 9 and 1 with Ahri.

BE NICE TO MY FOXY YOU DORK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Anyone try playing a veltank yet? Looks pretty fun lol.
> What are you? A keyboard warrior? What will you accomplish with negative input? What it looks to me your just looking for cracks in my posts just to pick at them. I just like discussing all the fun stuff about league of legends. What enjoyment do you get by attacking posts and talking bad about players you have played with in the past?
> 
> You knew what I had meant in my post, I obviously can't control what you do, neither do I want to, but that kind of negative input you bought here isn't needed or wanted here.
> 
> Video for a bit of humor, lol.


lulz baited.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> HEY
> YOU BE NICE TO MY SEXY FOXY YOU BLOODY JERK.
> 
> No I play ADC Ahri a lot more than I do AP Ahri, and when I play AP Ahri i play her "Manaless" with a lot of MP regen so I can spam spells and extend fights.
> 
> I rarely do poorly with Ahri.
> 
> in the past 7 days I'm 9 and 1 with Ahri.
> 
> BE NICE TO MY FOXY YOU DORK.


Well, if it isn't obvious, the easy route to gold is to play the same champ over and over again. The champ you play requires that you win lane and kill the other person many times. It's not very hard to play turtle style against Ahri and never let her get a single kill, so I would not play her. This is how I had to perform in consecutive games to make my first venture into gold 2 in season 2. If you can't replicate a screen like that with a champ, then it's probably not a good pick:



In season 4, there are champs like Fiora or Ryze top where any random fool can play them and get screenshots like that now. Champ balance is probably at an all time low.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> HEY
> YOU BE NICE TO MY SEXY FOXY YOU BLOODY JERK.
> 
> No I play ADC Ahri a lot more than I do AP Ahri, and when I play AP Ahri i play her "Manaless" with a lot of MP regen so I can spam spells and extend fights.
> 
> I rarely do poorly with Ahri.
> 
> in the past 7 days I'm 9 and 1 with Ahri.
> 
> BE NICE TO MY FOXY YOU DORK.
> lulz baited.


I'm weak.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> HEY
> YOU BE NICE TO MY SEXY FOXY YOU BLOODY JERK.
> 
> No I play ADC Ahri a lot more than I do AP Ahri, and when I play AP Ahri i play her *"Manaless" with a lot of MP regen so I can spam spells* and extend fights.
> 
> I rarely do poorly with Ahri.
> 
> in the past 7 days I'm 9 and 1 with Ahri.
> 
> BE NICE TO MY FOXY YOU DORK.
> lulz baited.


What? Ahri isn't meant to be spammed, she's an assassin, her spells are pretty mediocre without landing a charm. That's like building mana regen on LB. Dorans ring is plenty in regards to lane sustain, but if you really want to spam, double Dorans works well enough...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Well, if it isn't obvious, the easy route to gold is to play the same champ over and over again. The champ you play requires that you win lane and kill the other person many times. It's not very hard to play turtle style against Ahri and never let her get a single kill, so I would not play her. This is how I had to perform in consecutive games to make my first venture into gold 2 in season 2. If you can't replicate a screen like that with a champ, then it's probably not a good pick:
> 
> 
> 
> In season 4, there are champs like Fiora or Ryze top where any random fool can play them and get screenshots like that now. Champ balance is probably at an all time low.


Riot took balance in the wrong direction and pushed the numbers too low on almost everything except HP and crit rate.
Because hurdur ADC gotta be the damagez.

Riot doesn't get it, and they keep balacing around a meta that's letting CC climb to hard, AP Mages able to turn ADC And play better, and now the game's so low kill high farm that Pro games are ending within less than 20 kills to one team or another.

They need to stop this crap, and take a 180 back to higher harder numbers like DoTA2 does, and they'd have a far better balance.
DoTA2 is far better balanced than league because ranged carries and ranged heros can't just backline blow stuff up, and all CC is massive, and people actually have to make and take kills to get control of the game.

LoL has balance problems, and it's annoying


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What? Ahri isn't meant to be spammed, she's an assassin, that's like building mana regen on LB. Dorans ring is plenty in regards to lane sustain, but if you really want to spam, double Dorans works well enough...


Actually she's a viable sustained DPS Mage, and Secondary Assassin.
She gets more sustain and teamfight presence if you build to cast more often, you vote for control and sustained target damage rather than single target destruction.
Ahri used to also be a Tanky mage until her numbers were altered so she couldnt just build HP AP stacking items and still murder everyone.

In reality Ahri as a sustained DPS vs an Assassin, the build is literally the same anyways except you pick up challis instead of Dorans go into athenes sooner instead of rolling into DFG as your first big pick up.
Infact xPeke plays Ahri the same way I do except he picks up a few dorans, so if a Pro is playing her sustained DPS over assassin in LCS, I'm pretty sure there's nothing wrong with doing it.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> What? Ahri isn't meant to be spammed, she's an assassin, her spells are pretty mediocre without landing a charm. That's like building mana regen on LB. Dorans ring is plenty in regards to lane sustain, but if you really want to spam, double Dorans works well enough...


She can spam skills on ahri if she wants, people have different play styles, for all you know she may play ahri better with more spam then as a assassin.
I myself have really really good mana management skills, but I still love running CDR per lvl glyphs (15% CDR), and grabbing a Athene's (or if the enemy team is all ad frozen heart is really really op), then I have 40% CDR np, real easy. I love having CDR and mana, you don't need to take the junglers blue which helps the jungler a lot because the large amount of exp he gets from the buff camp (the man's and CDR buff will also help them lol), and you won't miss cs from leaving lane to get blue, cs is super important!


----------



## r0ach

Or you could just play Syndra and accidentally kill people by holding down R all game.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Or you could just play Syndra and accidentally kill people by holding down R all game.


That's karthus.


----------



## RonHGeneral

Hey everyone I started to play League because my friends were addicted to it and i wanted to know why
I'm a beginner so I only know how to use Garen because he was free and is easy to play with
I'll try to play more often but sometimes it's hard to find time


----------



## espn

Do you guys set the fpa ratio to 60 in order to save some power and money? Does that affrct game performance like creating graphic lag? If you set cap, do you use lol settng or graphic card software setting?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do you guys set the fpa ratio to 60 in order to save some power and money? Does that affrct game performance like creating graphic lag? If you set cap, do you use lol settng or graphic card software setting?


I don't use caps because League engine is pretty crappy, so even though I get 200+ FPS constantly when uncapped, if I set the cap to 60 or 80, it fluctuates and drops below 60 and is annoying.


----------



## espn

Thanks for sharing, then I keep uncap. Mine is old hd5770 so even uncap is just around 90 fps anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't use caps because League engine is pretty crappy, so even though I get 200+ FPS constantly when uncapped, if I set the cap to 60 or 80, it fluctuates and drops below 60 and is annoying.


----------



## Snuggles720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do you guys set the fpa ratio to 60 in order to save some power and money? Does that affrct game performance like creating graphic lag? If you set cap, do you use lol settng or graphic card software setting?


Try not to cap unless your uncapped FPS is around 60.

To answer your questions: Power usage effects are negligible. If your FPS is naturally higher and you cap at 60, you will likely see more stuttering in LoL. I always use in-game settings for all games, not just LoL.


----------



## Snuggles720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonHGeneral*
> 
> Hey everyone I started to play League because my friends were addicted to it and i wanted to know why
> I'm a beginner so I only know how to use Garen because he was free and is easy to play with
> I'll try to play more often but sometimes it's hard to find time


Welcome to League. Garen was my first champion, too. Play and learn at your own pace. Ask any questions you need to and ultimately, make your own decisions; everyone has their own _opinions_ on just about everything in League.


----------



## Snuggles720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You can add me in game and we can play a few normals to see how we mesh.
> 
> I'm currently +22 win loss atm, so climbing into gold should be a snap for me as long as I duo with someone on the appropriate skill level.


Alright. You sound like you're destined for great things, so please be gentle. You've changed your name to Crazy Jinx, right?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> Alright. You sound like you're destined for great things, so please be gentle. You've changed your name to Crazy Jinx, right?


yeah


----------



## Snuggles720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind.. I would duo with anyone who isn't toxic, but your attitude makes me want to say no. You don't blame others and I'll play with you. Ranked solo queue determines your skill, not your luck or the skill of your random teammates, you can't control who you get or what they do, but can control what you do and how you do, that's what your solo queue rank represents. The rest of us have to deal with the exact same problems, and I don't see boosters etc having any trouble with those obstacles.
> 
> I myself was silver 2 yesterday, and silver 5 a few days before that, and now I only have one more match before I am gold. Dealt with the exact same problems as you had to.
> 
> In fact 15min into my first promo to gold match, team score was 4/17, I had 4 kills and 1 death. I even put in a surrender vote because I know you can't win em all, you just got to keep going and not let that game effect you, but two people said no. That actually made me happy, meant my team was still trying, so i told them if they wanted to win they had to work with me instead of dying over and over, we managed to end the game 15-20min after that. Anything is possible with the right attitude. That entire match nobody said a single negative thing, not even me, even though I had all our kills at 4/17.
> 
> Also that last statement, I don't understand. I consider silver 2 pretty decent, gold V and up are the top 28% players in ranked. You need some level of skill to get there lol, so I don't think your horrible, your at pretty good rank, and the horrible enough to be in silver? Well gold isn't horrible so I guess riot would need to invent a new division for you between silver and gold. Most diamonds I know don't even consider silver horrible, most diamonda I talk to just think silver players just make rash decisions or just have bad awareness, or don't play at 100% all the time
> 
> 
> .


I almost took some notes on this, lol.

It's difficult to procure emotion from text, but I can assure you that I wasn't blaming anyone, and my feelings are actually hurt that you would call me toxic.

Peacefully, I must disagree with your statement of solo queue ranking: teammates do affect personal ranking. The team will win or lose, raising or lowering personal rank. If you do very well personally, but not enough to win, your rank will go down regardless (I usually do not do "very" well anyways).

I always try, even with a surrender vote blocking far too much of my screen - in my opinion.

With that said, I think what triggered your main response was my remark about players making poor decisions. Though I'm not sure why. I'll try to explain:
We've all made some really questionable decisions. Running into side objectives (Baron and Dragon) and getting annihilated; following low health Teemos into bushes; taking on fed opponents single-handedly; and many, many more decisions that led to tides being turned for the worse or the securing of the loss. I understand that everyone is still learning, though not everyone likes to play as a team, heed the pinging system or simply ponder calm advice (though, usually people don't take the time to word things nicely).

Some people are just buttheads: in one of my recent games, I called and chose an adc, without protest, wherein someone said "adc or feed... I'm just going to stand by turret." I had chosen Ezreal, there was no mid so I went AP. Regardless of this, they stood by the outer turret and died a few times, then the inner. They only moved to get to the turrets. I was demoted after that loss. That only happens once every couple of dozen of games; we have all experienced this person.

Usually the poor decisions are charging Baron or Dragon. Every few games there's a disconnect or AFK.

In short, I understand that most people have to endure this to progress, but if I can have just one teammate that I can trust more than matchmade teammates (which I do my best to do, good or bad decisions), LoL would be much more fun.

Finally, your edited-in paragraph is for naught. I was just making a joke.

P.S.: Also, on the note of "It's difficult to procure emotion from text," your Dalai Lama words seem to have hidden daggers.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> Try not to cap unless your uncapped FPS is around 60.
> 
> To answer your questions: Power usage effects are negligible. If your FPS is naturally higher and you cap at 60, you will likely see more stuttering in LoL. I always use in-game settings for all games, not just LoL.


Thanks for advice.


----------



## r0ach

The lower elo you go, the more you have people doing just absolutely stupid things to make you lose on purpose. But then the higher you go, you have all these good players that speak Engrish and go AFK the second they lose lane even if you can win the game. I played Trynd vs Zac one time and the Chinese guy playing Zac couldn't kill me or zone me, and even though he only died twice, he still went AFK refusing to fight anymore throwing the entire game lol.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for advice.


On the contrary capping fps is pointless unless you getting cerazy fps because it is damaging to the video card. Or if you are getting screen tearing you can turn on vsync which will cap at 60 for you anyways but, people will tell you that vsync is bad because your frame latency goes up, but for the most part it is unpticeable, and if you do want to cap your fps I reccomemnd just capping it at 80, but the the best way to figure out the best settings is to cap at 60, 80 then 120 and see which one has the least screen tearing and is the smoothest looking.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuggles720*
> 
> I almost took some notes on this, lol.
> 
> It's difficult to procure emotion from text, but I can assure you that I wasn't blaming anyone, and my feelings are actually hurt that you would call me toxic.
> 
> Peacefully, I must disagree with your statement of solo queue ranking: teammates do affect personal ranking. The team will win or lose, raising or lowering personal rank. If you do very well personally, but not enough to win, your rank will go down regardless (I usually do not do "very" well anyways).
> 
> I always try, even with a surrender vote blocking far too much of my screen - in my opinion.
> 
> With that said, I think what triggered your main response was my remark about players making poor decisions. Though I'm not sure why. I'll try to explain:
> We've all made some really questionable decisions. Running into side objectives (Baron and Dragon) and getting annihilated; following low health Teemos into bushes; taking on fed opponents single-handedly; and many, many more decisions that led to tides being turned for the worse or the securing of the loss. I understand that everyone is still learning, though not everyone likes to play as a team, heed the pinging system or simply ponder calm advice (though, usually people don't take the time to word things nicely).
> 
> Some people are just buttheads: in one of my recent games, I called and chose an adc, without protest, wherein someone said "adc or feed... I'm just going to stand by turret." I had chosen Ezreal, there was no mid so I went AP. Regardless of this, they stood by the outer turret and died a few times, then the inner. They only moved to get to the turrets. I was demoted after that loss. That only happens once every couple of dozen of games; we have all experienced this person.
> 
> Usually the poor decisions are charging Baron or Dragon. Every few games there's a disconnect or AFK.
> 
> In short, I understand that most people have to endure this to progress, but if I can have just one teammate that I can trust more than matchmade teammates (which I do my best to do, good or bad decisions), LoL would be much more fun.
> 
> Finally, your edited-in paragraph is for naught. I was just making a joke.
> 
> P.S.: Also, on the note of "It's difficult to procure emotion from text," your Dalai Lama words seem to have hidden daggers.


Well, not surrendering is a good start, there's not much you can do about afk's but just keep trying, there isn't a good chance you will win, but you can use that game to improve upon yourself.

Poor decisions can be avoided by communicating in with your team without being a jerk or overbearing, however I understand that doesn't always work, so you need to stay close to your team and make careful decisions as a individual, the other team is just as bad as your team, so they will be making poor decisions too, whoever takes advantage of this will be the winner.

Sorry about my last paragraph, I hadn't realized it was a joke, and I just try to be blunt and honest with my posts but with an attempt at remaining respectful, so it may seem that way, but your just a fellow league player I hold no qualms or evil intent lol, I'd be more then happy to duo queue with you if you don't mind, my ign is Arbiter Knight, I'm only Gold V so I'm not really different from silver 1.


----------



## espn

Xerath sup is real. I bought him with IP and tried it out. I got 4-0-5 with 21 minute vactory last game. I got most damage to champs in last few games. It is just too much damage to bot enemies while his R is so useful.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Xerath sup is real. I bought him with IP and tried it out. I got 4-0-5 with 21 minute vactory last game. I got most damage to champs in last few games. It is just too much damage to bot enemies while his R is so useful.


It's not that Xerath in particular is a good sup, it's that you HAVE to play a sup that either scales with gold, or one that builds as tank with massive CC (thresh, leona, braum, etc). Most people are too brain dead to figure this out for season 4 and keep playing trash sups with weak or no CC that also don't scale.


----------



## espn

I think thresh, blitz, leona, braum are very skill based champs and need to have good timing with adc to get kills, or they would be almost doing nothing. While I can poke and spam all day long without skill and co operation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> It's not that Xerath in particular is a good sup, it's that you HAVE to play a sup that either scales with gold, or one that builds as tank with massive CC (thresh, leona, braum, etc). Most people are too brain dead to figure this out for season 4 and keep playing trash sups with weak or no CC that also don't scale.


----------



## espn

xerath has bug, q donesnt work at some point then disable for the whole game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Xerath sup is real. I bought him with IP and tried it out. I got 4-0-5 with 21 minute vactory last game. I got most damage to champs in last few games. It is just too much damage to bot enemies while his R is so useful.


I personally don't like supports that arent sustain or can't pull off sustained fights.
I play Jinx and Ahri ADC and I highly prefer using harass and long engage fights because I'm better at out playing in a team fight but im not that great of a laner.
That's why I don't like playing with Leo zyra or lulu, but prefer Nami, Thresh, Taric, Karma.


----------



## espn

yeah since that help adc to become op. Sup can op and carry too so I dont pick champs that you mention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I personally don't like supports that arent sustain or can't pull off sustained fights.
> I play Jinx and Ahri ADC and I highly prefer using harass and long engage fights because I'm better at out playing in a team fight but im not that great of a laner.
> That's why I don't like playing with Leo zyra or lulu, but prefer Nami, Thresh, Taric, Karma.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> yeah since that help adc to become op. Sup can op and carry too so I dont pick champs that you mention.


I love Nami, seriously my favorite support. I can't think of another support that goes so well with my play style and adc picks in lane.

Nami is the best and i love when people play her with me.
If i supported i'd play Nami every time.

I wish they'd make the Mantis Shrimp nami skin real.


----------



## espn

Nami has very high kda score now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I love Nami, seriously my favorite support. I can't think of another support that goes so well with my play style and adc picks in lane.
> 
> Nami is the best and i love when people play her with me.
> If i supported i'd play Nami every time.
> 
> I wish they'd make the Mantis Shrimp nami skin real.


----------



## EddWar

But in low levels nobody want to be support. Well one time I have Karma as supp and that was awesome, I haven't had so few deaths and so many kills 23/4. Obviously we win the lane and the match, even with a lost Top.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in low levels nobody want to be support. Well one time I have Karma as supp and that was awesome, I haven't had so few deaths and so many kills 23/4. Obviously we win the lane and the match, even with a lost Top.


Yea, but turn that around entirely. Who wants to be the support who plays well with a derp ADC? Now you're entirely useless because you have a non scaling defensive champion. How are you going to win your lane with that if your teammate sucks? Because you are now totally dependent on your team.


----------



## Kasp1js

It works the other way around too.
Oh ho many times the guy who calls AD and says he's god at AD, proceeds to suck in lane and feed.


----------



## espn

I like to play offensive support because if adc sucks, I can still play aggressively or even farm to make sure bot lane is ok. If I use a champ that only support him but he sucks, then bot lane gg.


----------



## Kasp1js

If my adc sucks real bad I just sit in line till I get Sightstone + Mobis then roam + ward enemy jungle.


----------



## EddWar

That also happen to me with the way around, in the chat room they always rush for ADC, so ok I play supp, and many times they don't even know how to build them, this happen a lot when Vaine was free.


----------



## espn

How do you guys prevent chat ban/games ban/permanent ban while you still can express what do you want to say? My main account just got 2 weeks ban again but luckily I still have another account to play with.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How do you guys prevent chat ban/games ban/permanent ban while you still can express what do you want to say? My main account just got 2 weeks ban again but luckily I still have another account to play with.


i just dont talk in game.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> i just dont talk in game.


Can we get banned if we don't talk at all?
How about if I just say gg, wp, good job, excellent even if someone play horrible?


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Can we get banned if we don't talk at all?
> How about if I just say gg, wp, good job, excellent even if someone play horrible?


no you usually dont get banned, all they can do is report you for poor performance lol or feeding, i usually say gg - get good, wp - why play


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> no you usually dont get banned, all they can do is report you for poor performance lol or feeding, i usually say gg - get good, wp - why play


what is "why play"?
ha ha


----------



## andyroo89

I don't play that much anymore. Been more productive in my bio medical engineering degree, so, that is a good thing.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I don't play that much anymore. Been more productive in my bio medical engineering degree, so, that is a good thing.


If you are studying, better don't play this kind of addictive game. Glad that this game didn't exist when I was studying in university:thumb:


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I personally don't like supports that arent sustain or can't pull off sustained fights.
> I play Jinx and Ahri ADC and I highly prefer using harass and long engage fights because I'm better at out playing in a team fight but im not that great of a laner.
> That's why I don't like playing with Leo zyra or lulu, but prefer Nami, Thresh, Taric, Karma.


Not sure what you mean here... Xerath has one of the best sustains in game haha. You basic attack after your W or E and you get massive mana return.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How do you guys prevent chat ban/games ban/permanent ban while you still can express what do you want to say? My main account just got 2 weeks ban again but luckily I still have another account to play with.


I usually talk sh$t to people all game and have only been banned once.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I think thresh, blitz, leona, braum are very skill based champs and need to have good timing with adc to get kills, or they would be almost doing nothing. While I can poke and spam all day long without skill and co operation.


Every single one of Xeraths abilities. Especially his E, is a skill shot. Need perfect timing and aim on all of them for them to do any damage.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Every single one of Xeraths abilities. Especially his E, is a skill shot. Need perfect timing and aim on all of them for them to do any damage.


If your good with skill shots I reccomend practising some Nautilus jungle for ranked, good junglers are quite rare in elos below plat (so everyone tells me, I can personally agree out of personal experience), so being a good naut jungle comes in handy in ranked when your team needs a jungles. His anchors aren't as easy to land as it looks because of the long animation (and delay before he actually throws his anchor) and the missile speed of his anchor, but if you do get it down you will win games no problem, that anchor can easily pin down anyone, and is great in games where there's is a slippery champion on the other team (ezreal, vayne, riven, tristanna, etc). I love picking him vs tristanna, they like to think the are god until they try to jump away and get hooked mid air lol.


----------



## Jack Mac

The struggle for gold is real...


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in low levels nobody want to be support. Well one time I have Karma as supp and that was awesome, I haven't had so few deaths and so many kills 23/4. Obviously we win the lane and the match, even with a lost Top.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, but turn that around entirely. Who wants to be the support who plays well with a derp ADC? Now you're entirely useless because you have a non scaling defensive champion. How are you going to win your lane with that if your teammate sucks? Because you are now totally dependent on your team.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> It works the other way around too.
> Oh ho many times the guy who calls AD and says he's god at AD, proceeds to suck in lane and feed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I like to play offensive support because if adc sucks, I can still play aggressively or even farm to make sure bot lane is ok. If I use a champ that only support him but he sucks, then bot lane gg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> If my adc sucks real bad I just sit in line till I get Sightstone + Mobis then roam + ward enemy jungle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> That also happen to me with the way around, in the chat room they always rush for ADC, so ok I play supp, and many times they don't even know how to build them, this happen a lot when Vaine was free.


If get a bad ADC or support in ranked, I proceed not to care, because I just carry from mid took or jungle. If its normals I just don't care, and neither should anyone else, just a game, go do some work or something if you get worked up over something like that.

I suggest going to the gym and working out so you can carry heavy things better.

Jokes aside, I have 2 different friends (both plat 5 only), both boosted 2 accounts out of bronze to gold last season (last season gold was harder then this season), both did it playing ADC only, mainly pre buff trist and pre buff vayne (mostly vayne, who has one of the lowest ranked win rates in silver and gold). They did it with almost no losses, if they can do it I don't see why anyone who deserves not to be silver can't do it.

One of those friends has been playing nothing but dota 2 since then, he just came back to playing league a few days ago, elo decay got him good and placed him in gold 3, he played a match where his teams score was 0/27 (lmao), and the enemy team was basically at nexus, he somehow turned that game around and carried it to a win with Lucian, and this a gold 3 games too, not any of those bronze silver games people (including me) complain about.

Back when I was a nooby bronze I would ask "how I get out of this bronze and carry these feederzzzz", his response was, "you just do what you got to do, take advantage of everyyything and don't play like your stooped, its not hard." I thought this was terrible advice lmao, until I started moving up the elo ladder. I was just being like everyone else, searching for excuses for my inadequacy, right now I'm trying to get plat, and let me tell you its a lot worse then silver bronze, people a still feed, but its a lot more one sided and harder to carry on your own, pretty much almost all matches I've done really really well in gold, but I still lose some of those matches, so now I'm just trying to improve because doing well doesn't translate directly to a win, neither does being good or better then your team mates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> The struggle for gold is real...


Good luck, xD the real struggle begins with your promos to gold, trust me, I went into the promos smooth sailing, but those promo games are some of the hardest I've ever played, winning them was lot of work lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> If your good with skill shots I reccomend practising some Nautilus jungle for ranked, good junglers are quite rare in elos below plat (so everyone tells me, I can personally agree out of personal experience), so being a good naut jungle comes in handy in ranked when your team needs a jungles. His anchors aren't as easy to land as it looks because of the long animation (and delay before he actually throws his anchor) and the missile speed of his anchor, but if you do get it down you will win games no problem, that anchor can easily pin down anyone, and is great in games where there's is a slippery champion on the other team (ezreal, vayne, riven, tristanna, etc). I love picking him vs tristanna, they like to think the are god until they try to jump away and get hooked mid air lol.


Yeah i tried naut jg a very long time ago when i was brand new to game. very hard. i suppose i need to practice with him. I main amumu though and his Q is the same. Good amumu will win games in low ELOs as well. Q stuns and is a HUGE gap closer for fleeing enemies. then 2 sec stun from ult. hes mean. But again, Q is MAJOR skill shot. Even ult can be tricky because you have to land your q in perfect spot to ult at least 3-4 enemies.


----------



## steelbom

I really like the new Cass now. Never really found her that fun to play before, but now it's really rewarding when you land your q/w, and you need to spam e to do stuff.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I really like the new Cass now. Never really found her that fun to play before, but now it's really rewarding when you land your q/w, and you need to spam e to do stuff.


Havent played the new Cass yet, but reading the changes the passive scaling sounds deadly.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Havent played the new Cass yet, but reading the changes the passive scaling sounds deadly.


It is. I managed to get 400 stacks in an ARAM in about 25 minutes I think -- and it was my first time, so I wasn't great at it either. Had 850 AP at the end of the game and still could've sold my boots for an extra item if I had the cash... (without AP runes or masteries either.)


----------



## Kokin

Tip #1: If you go on a losing spree of 2 or more games in Ranked, take a break and do normals or play a different game. The more you lose, the worse your performance will be.

Tip #2: It's best to always focus on what YOU are doing in ranked instead of what others are doing.

I was a huge rager back then due to always winning lane, but losing the game. I would constantly point out what my teammates should be doing instead of respecting their decisions and just playing to the best of my ability. Once you start focusing on the mistakes of others (your teammates), you typically lose focus on the bigger picture (enemy rotations, ward coverage) so it's really better to just do what you can.

I'm also a very competitive person (although I wasn't prior to League) so losing always left a sour taste in my mouth. Once you can accept that you won't always win games and that your teammates will ALWAYS make mistakes, you will eventually realize what mistakes to avoid so that you won't go on tilt by becoming emotional.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I don't play that much anymore. Been more productive in my bio medical engineering degree, so, that is a good thing.


Between Marching band, AP Physics, Senior Project (that's a thing at my high school in NC), and just general socialization, I hardly have any time to play. BUT I would much rather make good grades and go off to college to further my life than waste a half hour playing a match of League.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> Between Marching band, AP Physics, Senior Project (that's a thing at my high school in NC), and just general socialization, I hardly have any time to play. BUT I would much rather make good grades and go off to college to further my life than waste a half hour playing a match of League.


Actually averaging 40-45 min games now haha. And had one game go an hour because neither team could manage the "ace" for the winning push. Was the most frustrating thing ever.

BUT, good job on you guys. I'm 27, work full time, have two young kids, going to school full time to finish bachelors (donated 4.5 years to the Marine Corps so never finished when I was younger), and play drums for my church worship team on Sundays. Only time I have to play league is when I should be sleeping







Therefore, I average about 4 hrs of sleep a night haha


----------



## espn

In chinese medicine theory, sleep early and enough are both very important for yout kidney health which extremely affect your sex ability in long term, so not worth it to play lol but not sleep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I love Nami, seriously my favorite support. I can't think of another support that goes so well with my play style and adc picks in lane.
> 
> Nami is the best and i love when people play her with me.
> If i supported i'd play Nami every time.
> 
> I wish they'd make the Mantis Shrimp nami skin real.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> In chinese medicine theory, sleep early and enough are both very important for yout kidney health which extremely affect your sex ability, so not worth it to play lol but not sleep.


You learn somethin' new everyday I guess. lol


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> You learn somethin' new everyday I guess. lol


haha. Well lucky for me i've married and had my kids... So... LoL it is!


----------



## lemon07r

You guys should have played her before, the patch was more of a nerf. She played the same way, but her passive reduced mana cost of her skills instead, and her skills had ridiculous ap scaling.


----------



## w1zardofozz

I've always like cas but I haven't played her in a few months. Might have to try her sometime.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> You guys should have played her before, the patch was more of a nerf. She played the same way, but her passive reduced mana cost of her skills instead, and her skills had ridiculous ap scaling.


well she now get 30%cdr with masteries, deathcap passive and sustain. I don't think that is a nerf, even though it weakens her early midgame. She now is a bigger lategame monster than she was before


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> well she now get 30%cdr with masteries, deathcap passive and sustain. I don't think that is a nerf, even though it weakens her early midgame. She now is a bigger lategame monster than she was before


Lol all you need is masteries, glyphs and a 20% cdr item of your choice (athenes, morellinomicon, frozen heart, etc) to hit 40% cdr, or instead of a 20% cdr item you can get a 10% item of your choice (dfg, etc) and a blue elixar, or you can replace any of those two with blue buff or two CDR quints to hit 40% CDR.

In other words the old Cassiopeia will always, and I mean always will be stronger during early and late game. She used to have a 0.8 ap ration on her Q, that's incredibly op! The also nerfed the ap ratio of miasma.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Lol all you need is masteries, glyphs and a 20% cdr item of your choice (athenes, morellinomicon, frozen heart, etc) to hit 40% cdr, or instead of a 20% cdr item you can get a 10% item of your choice (dfg, etc) and a blue elixar, or you can replace any of those two with blue buff or two CDR quints to hit 40% CDR.
> 
> In other words the old Cassiopeia will always, and I mean always will be stronger during early and late game. She used to have a 0.8 ap ration on her Q, that's incredibly op! The also nerfed the ap ratio of miasma.


I already said her early midgame is worse than before. I don't think her early game will suffer too much, AP ratios don't really matter this early (due to lack of AP) She can achieve 75 stacks really quickly (6 minions per wave, 1 wave every 30s = 5min for 60 minions + 3 siege minions 65 in 5 mins without taking poinsining your opponent in consideration) and with that she gets sustain. She deals less damage in early dragon fights and that is the reason I judge it as a nerf for her early midgame. Her ability to stay in lane to farm (post 75 stacks) is stronger than it was.

Lategame she deals more damage even though her Q got nerfed. She can easily achieve 1000AP with runes, masteries and Items, compared to ~760AP before. The big deal is her E, not her Q. It now deals 600.9 instead of 418 damage on a 0.3s cooldown. That is roughly 546 damage more per second and 1310,4 damage per Q (2.4s cooldown). The 258.195 damage she loses on her Q are not enough to make this a nerf in the lategame. Her W now deals 10 damage less lategame and again, I don't think this makes her weaker than she used to be with how strong her E is now. Her ultimate also deals more damage now (not much, but still...)

Overall, she is stronger now in later stages of the game and she has nice sustain to get there.

PS: please prove me wrong and show me how she "always will be stronger during late game"


----------



## w1zardofozz

Honestly, I'm kinda happy that they changed Cas up a bit, because lets face it, her early/mid game was B.S. Not many ways to counter a spooky snake lady throwing down that much DPS in such a short window of time. I'm not a huge Cas player though haha I can count on one hand how many games I've played as her. I still have yet to try out the new Cas though so I can't really give a good judgement.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I already said her early midgame is worse than before. I don't think her early game will suffer too much, AP ratios don't really matter this early (due to lack of AP) She can achieve 75 stacks really quickly (6 minions per wave, 1 wave every 30s = 5min for 60 minions + 3 siege minions 65 in 5 mins without taking poinsining your opponent in consideration) and with that she gets sustain. She deals less damage in early dragon fights and that is the reason I judge it as a nerf for her early midgame. Her ability to stay in lane to farm (post 75 stacks) is stronger than it was.
> 
> Lategame she deals more damage even though her Q got nerfed. She can easily achieve 1000AP with runes, masteries and Items, compared to ~760AP before. The big deal is her E, not her Q. It now deals 600.9 instead of 418 damage on a 0.3s cooldown. That is roughly 546 damage more per second and 1310,4 damage per Q (2.4s cooldown). The 258.195 damage she loses on her Q are not enough to make this a nerf in the lategame. Her W now deals 10 damage less lategame and again, I don't think this makes her weaker than she used to be with how strong her E is now. Her ultimate also deals more damage now (not much, but still...)
> 
> Overall, she is stronger now in later stages of the game and she has nice sustain to get there.
> 
> PS: please prove me wrong and show me how she "always will be stronger during late game"


760ap on a 0.8ap ratio is stronger then 1000ap on a 0.35 ap ratio no matter how you look at it.. What your asking me is how to prove red is red, when your telling me red looks like blue. It's simple math you can do in your head, its obvious the old cass was stronger then the new cass. The change wasnt meant to make her stronger, it was meant to make her fit in more with the current meta and other ap carries and add more dynamics to her play/build style, while nerfing her early and mid game without destroying her identity as a super strong late game carry.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So there's a reddit thread about Aphromoo playing ADC Ahri, and people are calling her a Legit ADC.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So there's a reddit thread about Aphromoo playing ADC Ahri, and people are calling her a Legit ADC.


You could build supports (like Soraka, Janna, Sona) as ADCs and they sometimes work well. AD Ahri was quite popular back in Season 3.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You could build supports (like Soraka, Janna, Sona) as ADCs and they sometimes work well. AD Ahri was quite popular back in Season 3.


Correction, she was FoTM ADC in Season 2, and was hated as an ADC in Season 3.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Correction, she was FoTM ADC in Season 2, and was hated as an ADC in Season 3.


Thanks for the correction, although I did say AD Ahri (clarification: mid lane), not ADC Ahri.

Season 2 was a snowball-y season where many champs were broken if fed and one person could literally carry their team to a win. It's almost impossible to do that in S4, where it is anyone's game especially if you hit late-game.


----------



## Kolmain

I just wanted to drop a line to a fundraiser I'm involved in for League of Legends players







Quote:


> *At The Owl Games you raise money by gaming. Every dollar of profit generated by players like you goes straight to Canine Companions for Independence.*
> 
> Florida Atlantic University at Jupiter, through cooperation with the generous sponsors of Jupiter and Palm Beach Gardens, as well as world wide corporations, are happy to announce The Owl Games will be held on October 11th, 2014. The Owl Games is an eSports event where players compete in a featured title for prizes. Winning isn't the only way to get prizes, and you can get involved without playing too. By simply attending, you'll be eligible for some pretty awesome giveaways worth more than $6,000 and get to check out some new technology that you can use to game on, and get schoolwork done. The Owl Games will be open to the public, and everyone is encouraged to attend. Don't want to play? That's fine too! Everyone who attends is eligible to win raffles and giveaways with no required registration fee.
> 
> Find out more @ http://www.fau.edu/jupiter/owlgames/


Everyone's invited, but the majority of your team must be present to compete. Hosted in Jupiter, FL.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> 760ap on a 0.8ap ratio is stronger then 1000ap on a 0.35 ap ratio no matter how you look at it.. What your asking me is how to prove red is red, when your telling me red looks like blue. It's simple math you can do in your head, its obvious the old cass was stronger then the new cass. The change wasnt meant to make her stronger, it was meant to make her fit in more with the current meta and other ap carries and add more dynamics to her play/build style, while nerfing her early and mid game without destroying her identity as a super strong late game carry.


I am not sure you read my whole post.
Again:
Her Q deals less damage now but her E deals alot more. She can use her E every 0.3 seconds when she hits a poisened target while you can use your Q every 2.4 seconds with 40% CDR. I don't want to copy all the numbers since I already posted them. Just take a look at it.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I am not sure you read my whole post.
> Again:
> Her Q deals less damage now but her E deals alot more. She can use her E every 0.3 seconds when she hits a poisened target while you can use your Q every 2.4 seconds with 40% CDR. I don't want to copy all the numbers since I already posted them. Just take a look at it.


Her Q and her miasma deal less damage, and like I've said before 40% cdr is already very easy to hit, can even be done with just elixir, blue buff and glyph.


----------



## mercu

Not sure if you are trolling me. I did the math. Her W deals 14 damage less and her Q deals 260 damage less. Her E deals 182 more damage. Her ult deals about 200-250 damage more. This alone means she deals more damage when she hits every Spell once. But that is not how you play cassio. You spamm her E more than any other spell. That is the reason she deals a lot more damage than before this change. In build CDR means she does not have to spend an item slot on CDR either. She can go full damage items now.

You focus too much on those two supportive spells that got nerfed without looking at the big damage spell that got buffed. Q and W are used to apply poison so she gets the reset on her E and to slow her opponents for kiting. Her E is the damage skill.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> Not sure if you are trolling me. I did the math. Her W deals 14 damage less and her Q deals 260 damage less. Her E deals 182 more damage. Her ult deals about 200-250 damage more. This alone means she deals more damage when she hits every Spell once. But that is not how you play cassio. You spamm her E more than any other spell. That is the reason she deals a lot more damage than before this change. In build CDR means she does not have to spend an item slot on CDR either. She can go full damage items now.
> 
> You focus too much on those two supportive spells that got nerfed without looking at the big damage spell that got buffed. Q and W are used to apply poison so she gets the reset on her E and to slow her opponents for kiting. Her E is the damage skill.


Fine I'll do the math for you once I get time, your not doing it properly, your not taking into account OPTIMAL builds for both post and pre change cassiopia, leaving your calculations biased.


----------



## SoliDD

Whoa, is it casual in here or is just you guys?


----------



## NotCoolDude

Just these guys.


----------



## likethegun

Anyone want to duo with me and help me get from bronze 4 to silver?














?? lol I am a semi-competent player. Still learning because I was brand new to any type of MOBA and started at lvl 1 summoner at the very start of season 4. Played ranked way too prematurely (I only played 2 champs. xerath and sivir. dont ask why). I got placed in bronze 1 from soloing. But obviously dropped down very quickly when I could only play 2 champs and I was noob.

Anyway, these are the champs I am comfortable with as of today to play ranked:

ADC: Varus, Sivir, Trist
Support: Taric, Soraka, Galio
Mid: Xerath, Galio, Jayce, Yasuo, Heimi
Top: Jayce, Yasuo, Taric, Shaco
Jungle: Amumu, Sejuani, Eve, Shaco

I know its not the greatest champ pool. And many of them are very situational dependent. So I usually just jungle amumu or sej as often as I can. I will play xerath vs champs like kat or galio vs champs like leblanc whenever I can.

I can play other champs, but I am still learning them. The ones above I know how they work and which items are best with them in which situations without having to refer to a guide etc...


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Anyone want to duo with me and help me get from bronze 4 to silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? lol I am a semi-competent player. Still learning because I was brand new to any type of MOBA and started at lvl 1 summoner at the very start of season 4. Played ranked way too prematurely (I only played 2 champs. xerath and sivir. dont ask why). I got placed in bronze 1 from soloing. But obviously dropped down very quickly when I could only play 2 champs and I was noob.
> 
> Anyway, these are the champs I am comfortable with as of today to play ranked:
> 
> ADC: Varus, Sivir, Trist
> Support: Taric, Soraka, Galio
> Mid: Xerath, Galio, Jayce, Yasuo, Heimi
> Top: Jayce, Yasuo, Taric, Shaco
> Jungle: Amumu, Sejuani, Eve, Shaco
> 
> I know its not the greatest champ pool. And many of them are very situational dependent. So I usually just jungle amumu or sej as often as I can. I will play xerath vs champs like kat or galio vs champs like leblanc whenever I can.
> 
> I can play other champs, but I am still learning them. The ones above I know how they work and which items are best with them in which situations without having to refer to a guide etc...


I am B2 and want to get to S5 before season end! Silver gift is much before than Bronze!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Anyone want to duo with me and help me get from bronze 4 to silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? lol I am a semi-competent player. Still learning because I was brand new to any type of MOBA and started at lvl 1 summoner at the very start of season 4. Played ranked way too prematurely (I only played 2 champs. xerath and sivir. dont ask why). I got placed in bronze 1 from soloing. But obviously dropped down very quickly when I could only play 2 champs and I was noob.
> 
> Anyway, these are the champs I am comfortable with as of today to play ranked:
> 
> ADC: Varus, Sivir, Trist


I suggest you pick up Ahri, Jinx, and Cait for your AD Line up. Jinx is strong hard carry with moderate control and global, Ahri is fantastic control and safety with strong late game, Cait ranged siege and moderate late game scaling.

Also speaking of

FINALLY FINISHED THE VIDEO
edit: nvm I couldnt sit with that ending, I went and fixed it and a few text issues.

uploading the final version right now.


----------



## Kokin

Pretty nice picks in your video!







Just curious, but why flat AD Seals? It would be more logical to have full flat armor Seals and just 1 flat AD Quint as that 1.5% Lifesteal loss wouldn't even make a big difference until you're 40~50minutes in a game. Even full flat/scaling health Seals would be more effective early/mid game. Nvm, saw your guide and the reasoning behind. I went with 1 AD Quint and 2 Lifesteal Quints and full flat armor Seals.

Looks like she could be viable, especially if you've got a good support. I was actually 5/1 and 50 CS ahead of the Caitlyn at one point, then I kept getting targeted by Sion and Zed.











Caitlyn is definitely a good ADC to pick up as she has strong harass with both poke and sustain supports. Her long range allows you to easily poke your enemies while they are trying to last hit and her passive further encourages poking. She isn't top-tier, but she's a lot more consistent in terms of overall game power and lane match-ups.

Here is a recent article showing ADC damage to champions: Link! Kog'Maw, Corki, and Ezreal are consistently the top 3 in terms of damage, although those 3 take more time to learn and master.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Pretty nice picks in your video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why flat AD Seals? It would be more logical to have full flat armor Seals and just 1 flat AD Quint as that 1.5% Lifesteal loss wouldn't even make a big difference until you're 40~50minutes in a game. Even full flat/scaling health Seals would be more effective early/mid game. Nvm, saw your guide and the reasoning behind. I went with 1 AD Quint and 2 Lifesteal Quints and full flat armor Seals.
> 
> Looks like she could be viable, especially if you've got a good support. I was actually 5/1 and 50 CS ahead of the Caitlyn at one point, then I kept getting targeted by Sion and Zed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn is definitely a good ADC to pick up as she has strong harass with both poke and sustain supports. Her long range allows you to easily poke your enemies while they are trying to last hit and her passive further encourages poking. She isn't top-tier, but she's a lot more consistent in terms of overall game power and lane match-ups.
> 
> Here is a recent article showing ADC damage to champions: Link! Kog'Maw, Corki, and Ezreal are consistently the top 3 in terms of damage, although those 3 take more time to learn and master.


The rune picks are optimal for her damage and kiting, don't sacrafice for armor when you have charm, and don't rush build into Cutlass like that.
That situation needed a blood thrister after your IE.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> The rune picks are optimal for her damage and kiting, don't sacrafice for armor when you have charm, and don't rush build into Cutlass like that.
> That situation needed a blood thrister after your IE.


Yeah I was planning to follow through with BT, except Sion was becoming unkillable hence why BotRK would have been a better choice since it deals %health damage and the active would have saved me. Sion was actually able to 1v3 or 1v4 us several times, so BT wouldn't have helped even with the shield passive. One AA would go over 50% of my HP and that didn't account for skill damage.

I still think I would take 9 Armor instead of 4 AD. Since Ahri's AA range (550) is the same as most ADCs, I can almost guarantee losing trades due to lack of armor. Lifesteal wouldn't be high enough in the early levels to make any difference between 3% or 4.5% especially since champs typically only do 50~70 dmg early on. You could argue that successful Charms would win trades, but if you play against higher-tiered players, they should never be presenting you an opportunity to land Charms unless your support can force them out of position.

I only know that last bit because I play with Plat/Diamond friends and I occasionally have to go against Plat/Diamond players and it is almost impossible for me to land straight-line CCs due to their positioning. It's not hard to stay behind a minion to avoid skill shots that do not go through units, although many people are just impatient by nature and will tend to "forget" that.


----------



## mercu

I think flat armor seals are pretty bad on adc now. If you need early survivability go for flat hp or split them between flat armor and hp. Scaling hp and armor are better imo since games take longer and they break even at 6 / 9.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yeah I was planning to follow through with BT, except Sion was becoming unkillable hence why BotRK would have been a better choice since it deals %health damage and the active would have saved me. Sion was actually able to 1v3 or 1v4 us several times, so BT wouldn't have helped even with the shield passive. One AA would go over 50% of my HP and that didn't account for skill damage.
> 
> I still think I would take 9 Armor instead of 4 AD. Since Ahri's AA range (550) is the same as most ADCs, I can almost guarantee losing trades due to lack of armor. Lifesteal wouldn't be high enough in the early levels to make any difference between 3% or 4.5% especially since champs typically only do 50~70 dmg early on. You could argue that successful Charms would win trades, but if you play against higher-tiered players, they should never be presenting you an opportunity to land Charms unless your support can force them out of position.
> 
> I only know that last bit because I play with Plat/Diamond friends and I occasionally have to go against Plat/Diamond players and it is almost impossible for me to land straight-line CCs due to their positioning. It's not hard to stay behind a minion to avoid skill shots that do not go through units, although many people are just impatient by nature and will tend to "forget" that.


Lol I was watching Steins; gate as I saw your avatar..


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Finished


----------



## mercu

this video just shows how bad the average level in low elo is....I am not talking about you but your teammates and opponents. Nice video though


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> this video just shows how bad the average level in low elo is....I am not talking about you but your teammates and opponents. Nice video though


Everyone in this video is Silver and Gold ELO


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> VIDEO
> Finished


Vid is private







can't watch it... Oh, and I did start to learn jinx. I like her. Tons of utility with the snare and slow. But no real escape or early OP dmg so unless I had a good support I think it would just hurt me more until I am significantly better at the game in general. I like Varus because his Q has huge range. He has the W uber poke passive and E major harass. Then his ult is the best for securing easy kills or escaping if needed. Right now, Varus is by far my favorite adc. I also like sivir because for whatever reason that I do not know yet, everyone plays Cait. So her E comes in handy for those stupid nets or traps along with her chase down from ricochet and boomerang to secure kills. I also love being able to eat a turret in like .3 seconds mid/late game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Vid is private
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't watch it... Oh, and I did start to learn jinx. I like her. Tons of utility with the snare and slow. But no real escape or early OP dmg so unless I had a good support I think it would just hurt me more until I am significantly better at the game in general. I like Varus because his Q has huge range. He has the W uber poke passive and E major harass. Then his ult is the best for securing easy kills or escaping if needed. Right now, Varus is by far my favorite adc. I also like sivir because for whatever reason that I do not know yet, everyone plays Cait. So her E comes in handy for those stupid nets or traps along with her chase down from ricochet and boomerang to secure kills. I also love being able to eat a turret in like .3 seconds mid/late game.


yeah I took down the video because it was just being downvoted
No one liked it so yeah
Just another one of my projects that ends up a total failure.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yeah I took down the video because it was just being downvoted
> No one liked it so yeah
> Just another one of my projects that ends up a total failure.


meh. you should have kept it up. wasn't a total failure if you are proud of it. its LoL aka the biggest troll community of depressed rage gamers on the internet haha. EDIT: meaning they will give you crap for being awesome. and crap for being dumb. and crap just beacause they like crap.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> meh. you should have kept it up. wasn't a total failure if you are proud of it. its LoL aka the biggest troll community of depressed rage gamers on the internet haha. EDIT: meaning they will give you crap for being awesome. and crap for being dumb. and crap just beacause they like crap.


I put the video back up if you wanna watch.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I put the video back up if you wanna watch.










Thanks I really liked it. Some nice jukes in there. Was well done! Nice touch with the Ahri dance shots haha

EDIT:
This is why I can't go anywhere...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I played another ADC Ahri game just now.

Freaking 1 charn was all it took to change a lost game to a won game and get snowballing so hard.
Seriously Ahri is an amazing ADC.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I played another ADC Ahri game just now.
> 
> Freaking 1 charn was all it took to change a lost game to a won game and get snowballing so hard.
> Seriously Ahri is an amazing ADC.


You are very slowly convincing me haha


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You are very slowly convincing me haha


We were totally behind, then seriously one charm and i manage to pull a shut down and snowball out of control.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So I got curious today and found this super adorable skin mod for Nami, Orca Nami. I love Orcas and Nami is adorable
I installed it, SO CUTE.


----------



## mercu

First I should point out that I consider everything from low Gold downwards low Elo. As I said, everyone but you misplayed alot.I don't think the video was bad, actually it was well made. My point was only that it does not convice me of ADC Ahri's viability. I mean I played AD Zyra support vs Gold players and it worked out. Does that make AD Zyra support viable? Not really.

@likethegun: I don't quite get why you complain about not going anywhere. You went weird summoners on Amumu, played a champion it is hard to solocarry with. Your item build is not optimal either. Then you say "i hope all my team mates die in their sleep". With this attitude you are not going anywhere. Anyone can get out of Bronze if they try to improve. Because that is what needed. If you did not suck you would not be in Bronze. I know it is a hard truth but you need to realize it. I know what I am talking about, I was Bronze too. Blamed my teammates. Did not progress. I only managed to win more games after I realized how bad I was.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> First I should point out that I consider everything from low Gold downwards low Elo. As I said, everyone but you misplayed alot.I don't think the video was bad, actually it was well made. My point was only that it does not convice me of ADC Ahri's viability. I mean I played AD Zyra support vs Gold players and it worked out. Does that make AD Zyra support viable? Not really.


You seem to think I care what you think.
I don't.

You seem to also have the broken assumption that "no ad steroid=no damage" let me just remind you that IE+Trinity Froce don't all of the sudden do less damage because they're on a "mage" the kit scaling doesn't affect what items do...

This "she does no damage" acting is really telling of how little people really understand how itemization works.
you can claim whatever you want, but just a reminder. Aphromoo, and PhantomLord have both played ADC ahri in RANKED SOLOQUE, and have won games because of her.

She may not be the best ADC out there, but she's certainly viable. Don't make the mistake of forgetting how the game mechanics actually work, and analyzing how a champion's specific quirks work, as well as how itemization works.

"Everyone missplayed but you" not even close. I'm just slightly better than my opponents.
I messed up too, I cherry picked my video clips because I wanted it to be funny or fun.

Ahri isnt a viable ADC? Well if that's true, neither is Ashe, infact ADC Ahri scales harder and is a better damage dealer than Ashe.
Do not forget that ADC Ahri has utility and mobility that far exceeds other ADCs in lane and in team fights.

What other ADC has a 1750 movement dash reposition? None.
What other ADC has a 2 second stunpull? None.
How man ADCs have to pause their auto attacks and reset their auto attack cycle everytime they cast a spell?
Caitlyn, Lucian, Ezreal, Corki... Guess who doesnt? Ahri. None of Ahri's abilities stop her auto attack cycle and only momentarily pause her auto attacks, and the pause is so minor on her Q and R and E that it's almost irrelevant. Only her W will actually make her pause but it doesn't reset her auto attack cycle, infact attackspeed actually speeds up the animation of her W. I think it's a bug, but I'm not going to report it.

Ahri has a lot of very interesting quirks about her that makes her able to utilize Trinity Force ADC builds.
If her spell casts interupted her auto attack cycle, and her ulti only procs Trinity once, then she'd be unviable, but the fact that her skills and utility do so well for an auto attacker based ADC, is the quirks that make her a middle tier ADC.

Think about it,
Ashe or Ahri on your team, which one would you want more?

The one that scales harder, has an escape and 10 second CD stun, and can turn teamfights with a talented player's hands? Or the one trick pony 70 CD ulti with a slow that doesn't scale as hard?
Think about it.

Ashe isn't contested as an ADC, yet she's a worse ADC than Ahri.

Ahri lane counters other ADCs as well. Jinx, Varus, Ashe, MF, Ezreal, all of them have an extremely hard time playing vs her. Pick Ahri into Varus, Ashe, MF, and watch how devistated they get by your charm pokes.

Hell even after laning phase Im finding Ahri becomes a much larger threat than Caitlyn. Cait can bully Ahri out of lane, but if you pick the right fight with ahri and let the tower fall, Ahri can start to snowball out of control, especially after you get that Trinity force.

One of the most devistating things about Ahri ADC is how hard she can capitalize on a single won team fight.
She tears down towers so fast.
Win one team fight with Ahri and I've been able to turn it into 2 sometimes even 3 towers and/or a dragon.
She's insanely strong trying to counter baron attempts as well.

Charm on an ADC is a devistating combination.

You don't have to believe me, but that's my observations so far, and she's proving to be my favorite ADC over and over again.
According to LoLking, I'm winning 70%~85% of my Ahri games in the past 2 weeks, whats my primary role and build?
trinity force ADC ahri.

think about it.

you can pull the "but silver gold..." Bullcrap if you want, doesn't matter, the statistics stack up.
Challenger players are messing with ADC Ahri, and I keep playing her AD more than AP and im winning games by landslides with her.
Believe whatever, that's your choice, but don't come here and talk to me on your high horse.
Because I don't give a damn what you think about my Ahri, I only care to brag about how awesome a pick she's been for me.
You can talk to me till your blue in the face about how you don't think she's viable, not going to change the fact that she IS INFACT my most succesful ADC, and you wont ever change my mind and make me stop playing her ADC.
Don't like that? Feel free to ignore my posts.


----------



## mercu

Well I guess you do care about my comments since you take your time to respond to me








It is pretty obvious that this is a highlight tape and I know that is the reason you look better than your opponents. But that does not change what I have seen. One example: 30s in when you charm Thresh, Caitlyn is just farming minions and not returning damage. She is also standing way to far back, she has lane advantage over Ahri due to her range.

Now for your Ashe vs Ahri comparsion: Ashe has a higher attack range (which technically is a AD ratio), she has a 100% AD scaling on her W and a 200% AD ratio on her passive. How does Ahri scale harder ?
It don't say no ad scaling = no damage, I say ad scaling = more damage.
You act like you know how itemization and still you state that IE + TForce always do the same damage and that is not true. IE deals more damage per second on Tristana than on Ahri because she can attack more often in the same time. It also deals more damage when combined with Phantom Dancer than with Statikk Shiv or TForce.
TForce deals more damage on champions like Nidalee than on someone like Caitlyn.

This means Ahri has a big disadvantage compared to meta-adcs (and that is LESS damage on same items/gold). I agree that she offers self-peel and good mobility, but she also has 550 range and needs the mobility while other adcs can just stay back and deal damage from range. She also has less mobility than other adcs in lane (Ez, Corki, Lucian, Trist, Cait, Vayne, Graves) before level 6.
You talk about how fast she can tear towers down. Which adc is slower at it than her?

Would I prefer Ashe over Ahri as adc? I don't really want either because both are bad compared to top tier adcs. I don't know why you bring Ashe up, I never said I like her.
Ashe is not contested as an adc because there is no other way to play her than adc. She is being ingnored alot, though. Ahri can be played as a mage (a role she is stronger in than adc).

I am sure Aphromoo and PhantomLord win games with other champions aswell. They did not get to where they are right now because of AD Ahri. NA solo queue (like EU solo queue) is not considered the most competetive scenario. If you can give me an example of a Korean AD Ahri - only player that got into Diamond 1 + I might change my view on her.

You say statistics stack up. Please link me those statistics, because those I look at only show AP Ahri. http://www.op.gg/summoner/userName=%EC%95%84%EB%A6%AC%EB%8A%94%EC%95%84%EB%A6%AC%EC%95%84%EB%A6%AC%ED%95%A8 This is Korean's best Ahri player according to OP.GG, here are the latest builds from pros all over the world http://www.probuilds.net/champions/Ahri

When I visit your profile on lolking (crazy jinx) I see a 50% winrate in ranked (2/4). In silver V. If you can't make it work in silver V, where else do you want to make it work? I don't care about your success in normal games because you never know how hard every tries to win (I don't really care about winning normals for example. I know some do, but you can't be sure all 10 players in a game give their best).

I am not taking anything away from you. Play what you want, who cares. Just don't try to convice me how good she is when she is not. You always say she scales so hard but you don't even explain what makes her scale (harder than Caitlyn for example). Please provide your calculations that prove how hard she scales.

€:typo


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

"Top Tier"
Yeah still not getting it. The 550 range comment literally making me laugh.
Sheep OP.

Let me tell you something about tier lists.
Shyvana placed in Tier 5 jungle, considered useless upon release. M5 picks her jungle and she literally wins games for them forcing every other team to pick her up because Shyvana alone exposes the speed jungle meta of Season 2. Shyvana goes from lowest teir brackets to top 4 best junglers of Season 2.
Ashe placed in Lowest tier for ADCs, TSM Picks her last game of the world championships, and everyone throws in the towel saying TSM just gave up Worlds. Ashe carries the game and wins TSM Worlds.
Shyvana Season 3 ends up being considered one of the worst and weakest champions in the game, everyone saying she has no place in the meta, OddOne and OGN bring her to Top lane and Shyvana and Mundo end up being the top teir Solo Top champions of Season3.
All along people still play Singed, Poppy, Victor, Quinn...ect...

Meanwhile Orca Nami is adorable as hell.


----------



## Avonosac

I will say this, you haven't considered the reason why she is your most successful ADC is that she is the most forgiving of mistakes.

The 3 free repositions makes her come back from a bad positioning / over reach so well that she becomes insanely user friendly for a less talented / aware player. In addition to that if you ARE talented and aware you get tons of extra easy chase.

My $.02.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> @likethegun: I don't quite get why you complain about not going anywhere. You went weird summoners on Amumu, played a champion it is hard to solocarry with. Your item build is not optimal either. Then you say "i hope all my team mates die in their sleep". With this attitude you are not going anywhere. Anyone can get out of Bronze if they try to improve. Because that is what needed. If you did not suck you would not be in Bronze. I know it is a hard truth but you need to realize it. I know what I am talking about, I was Bronze too. Blamed my teammates. Did not progress. I only managed to win more games after I realized how bad I was.


weird summoners on amumu? It would actually only be singular. And the only other option would be flash over ignite. Ignite helps mitigate voli healing + secures kills. Amumu is slow, especially to start. If I can't escape with my Q into a jungle, then i cant escape anyway if you didnt notice the voli and khazix enemy picks.

Also, the only item you see I had is frozen heart. Other than that. magic pen boots and wraith that are debateable. But even then your point is invalid. Why? Well, because my bottom lane died twice each before I could even finish the first jungle route. Yes, I am not exaggerating. 4 deaths between the two of them before I could even walk down straight after red buff. And our riven was getting bent over and spanked by garen... And our mid... well... Heimi simply had leblanc on lockdown.

Anyway, NONE of my team mates had any damage. That didnt even have damage items literally until our inner turrets were gone. Again, I am not exaggerating. So, I built for dmg and magic pen/ I chose frozen heart because it turned into a team fight pretty much instantly. There was no laning phase. LIterally. All our turrets were gone before the 15 min mark and we were desperately trying to defend mid. And at the 10 min mark with turrets all pushed in (on our side) I was lucky to even get a blue buff (ss amumu). Therefore, frozen heart was the most optimal choice for the highest amount of armor against a 21 kill (penta at 16 min) smurf cait and WW barb garen.

If you wish to offer an explanation of why the above logic is flawed, then i'd love to hear it. But if you are just going to be negative and basically say "you are stupid. and you did stupid stuff stupid" then piss off. I had literally just had a previous ranked game before this one with that same cait playign lucian who did the same thing. And my team lost miserably again. So when no one would let me mid or adc. Yes, I was kind of angry when they fought in the lobby tooth and nail for it and lost so hard. Matter of fact literally the ONLY reason any of my team mates got kills was because of my magic pen and wraith dmg with frozen heart to stun them with ult and Q. My team literally had ZERO kills aside from MY 3 at the 15 min mark. I even died once trying to allow our riven to get a kill. She didnt...

So yeah, if someone cant handle a clearly obvious troll comment of "i hope my team died in their sleep" then they need to stop playing video games and get out in the real world. Needless to say, i'm not going to say "GG guys. you played great" after a pathetic loss like that. I was the only one doing anything, and since they wanted to argue in pre game lobby, i went tank jg but quickly realized if i went all tank items with low gold income and a team with no dmg... I wouldnt have even been able to get the kills and assist my team in getting the little bit of gold they did.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I will say this, you haven't considered the reason why she is your most successful ADC is that she is the most forgiving of mistakes.
> 
> The 3 free repositions makes her come back from a bad positioning / over reach so well that she becomes insanely user friendly for a less talented / aware player. In addition to that if you ARE talented and aware you get tons of extra easy chase.
> 
> My $.02.


Actually it has nothing to do with her safety because Jinx and Quinn are my 2nd most successfull ADCs. Jinx doesn't have an escape, and I use Valor with quinn for burst kills rather than escape.
If it was about escapes, then I wouldn't be so good with Jinx.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I will say this, you haven't considered the reason why she is your most successful ADC is that she is the most forgiving of mistakes.
> 
> The 3 free repositions makes her come back from a bad positioning / over reach so well that she becomes insanely user friendly for a less talented / aware player. In addition to that if you ARE talented and aware you get tons of extra easy chase.
> 
> My $.02.


Seems like this particular comment just supports the argument for AD Ahri rather than against... Unless you are just trying to insult.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Actually it has nothing to do with her safety because Jinx and Quinn are my 2nd most successfull ADCs. Jinx doesn't have an escape, and I use Valor with quinn for burst kills rather than escape.
> If it was about escapes, then I wouldn't be so good with Jinx.


That assumes all play styles of all champions are constant, I would argue that is a really bad assumption to make. I'm sure you play differently on a tanky Shyvanna than you do on a relatively thin Jinx. By play differently I would at the very least say your risk aversion and risk assessments in a given scenario would be vastly different. So because you have the dashes and the mobility, you're far more comfortable taking the risk of going in, because you're confident you can get out unless you make a REALLY bad decision.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Seems like this particular comment just supports the argument for AD Ahri rather than against... Unless you are just trying to insult.


Neither, I'm offering this as an alternative explanation because of her play style and the kit of the champion offers the ability to be overly aggressive, yet still recover from it. In other words, punishing mistakes less, allowing easier capitalization of a pick because you can take advantage of an enemies mistake from further away.

In multiple cases in the video, you see her use one of her dashes to get to an enemy who was overextended. Most ADC's ore gap closers like that only have 1 burst over a period of time, Ahri has 3. She can then use the second to reposition and then the third to get out from any retaliation.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

You play Role for Role, Im fantastically successful on AP and AD Ahri.

Its not about her escapes, its her kit and damage dealing behaviors.
Her escapes just come at a plus.
Im an amazing teamfighter and skirmisher, im bad at laning.

ahri quinn and jinx, as well as Elise, and Shyvana, are all very strong skirmish champions, which is why I play them so much,


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You play Role for Role, Im fantastically successful on AP and AD Ahri.
> 
> Its not about her escapes, its her kit and damage dealing behaviors.
> Her escapes just come at a plus.
> Im an amazing teamfighter and skirmisher, im bad at laning.
> 
> ahri quinn and jinx, as well as Elise, and Shyvana, are all very strong skirmish champions, which is why I play them so much,


Her kit plays with with the way you want to play an ADC. It is unfortunate you refer to her dashes "escapes" because you clearly don't use them as only escapes, and they aren't intended to be just escapes.

I'm sorry but you're trying to take the comment to personal, and missing the point I was making about ways a person plays differently. I was giving the Shyvanna vs Jinx example because it should be painfully obvious to everyone that when you have different kits, you make different decisions but generally speaking the way you reason and make decisions do not change. Consequently certain kits might better align with the way YOU make decisions, giving you an advantage because the kit softens your mistakes and provides you opportunities you might miss on other champions.


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> weird summoners on amumu? It would actually only be singular. And the only other option would be flash over ignite. Ignite helps mitigate voli healing + secures kills. Amumu is slow, especially to start. If I can't escape with my Q into a jungle, then i cant escape anyway if you didnt notice the voli and khazix enemy picks.
> 
> Also, the only item you see I had is frozen heart. Other than that. magic pen boots and wraith that are debateable. But even then your point is invalid. Why? Well, because my bottom lane died twice each before I could even finish the first jungle route. Yes, I am not exaggerating. 4 deaths between the two of them before I could even walk down straight after red buff. And our riven was getting bent over and spanked by garen... And our mid... well... Heimi simply had leblanc on lockdown.
> 
> Anyway, NONE of my team mates had any damage. That didnt even have damage items literally until our inner turrets were gone. Again, I am not exaggerating. So, I built for dmg and magic pen/ I chose frozen heart because it turned into a team fight pretty much instantly. There was no laning phase. LIterally. All our turrets were gone before the 15 min mark and we were desperately trying to defend mid. And at the 10 min mark with turrets all pushed in (on our side) I was lucky to even get a blue buff (ss amumu). Therefore, frozen heart was the most optimal choice for the highest amount of armor against a 21 kill (penta at 16 min) smurf cait and WW barb garen.
> 
> If you wish to offer an explanation of why the above logic is flawed, then i'd love to hear it. But if you are just going to be negative and basically say "you are stupid. and you did stupid stuff stupid" then piss off. I had literally just had a previous ranked game before this one with that same cait playign lucian who did the same thing. And my team lost miserably again. So when no one would let me mid or adc. Yes, I was kind of angry when they fought in the lobby tooth and nail for it and lost so hard. Matter of fact literally the ONLY reason any of my team mates got kills was because of my magic pen and wraith dmg with frozen heart to stun them with ult and Q. My team literally had ZERO kills aside from MY 3 at the 15 min mark. I even died once trying to allow our riven to get a kill. She didnt...
> 
> So yeah, if someone cant handle a clearly obvious troll comment of "i hope my team died in their sleep" then they need to stop playing video games and get out in the real world. Needless to say, i'm not going to say "GG guys. you played great" after a pathetic loss like that. I was the only one doing anything, and since they wanted to argue in pre game lobby, i went tank jg but quickly realized if i went all tank items with low gold income and a team with no dmg... I wouldnt have even been able to get the kills and assist my team in getting the little bit of gold they did.


If you followed this thread you should know that I provide reasoning behind claims that I make. Just look at my other comments, they are more in-depth than most posts in here (which just my style in discussions)
If you want to carry games on your own as Amumu you need to go full AP in Bronze because you can't trust your teammates. Frozen Heart is a good item, but you need Health to support it. When you don't go Ancient Golem I would pick a HP/Armor item and not a full Armor item. Sunfire cape is a great item since it allows you to deal damage while providing defensive stats. Randuins Omen is a very good alternative too. The fact that you went for 2 damage items and then Frozen Heart seems weird to me.

I have to agree, only of of your summoner spells is weird. Let me explain why Ignite on Amumu is not optimal: You are lacking mobility, you don't have super strong level 1-3s (unlike someone like Shaco who can just invade early on and guarantee a kill with his early power and ignite) and Riven already has ignite to help versus Volibear. You have to be close to your opponents to deal damage or CC them. Without flash you can't engage if you miss your Q, you can't stick to anyone other than Garen because they can just flash away. If you get invaded you also want to have flash up to get out alive. Or if you need to close a gap to hit your Bandage Toss. It is just too much to give up just to stop their supports self-healing.

Why would you die trying to allow a bad teammember get a kill? You obviously could not rely on her in the first place (she should not even need help versus Garen), this was a mistake.

That said, there are games you simply can't win. But your attitude towards your teammates is not helping you improving at this game and if I had a replay I could tell you how many mistakes you have made that you don't realize. You are not in Bronze IV because of this one game, you are there because you are not good enough to get to a higher elo. But you can't get better if you use a game like this as an excuse for your situation.

About your "troll comment": Why do you make it in the first place? It is disrespectful and you never know how people react to it when they read it. I think you are the one that should get out in the real world. Please tell your co-workers they should all die in their sleep because they are such a burden to work with and see how they react to it.
Why don't you tell your opponnents who outplayed your team that they did well? Does not seem mature to me, so stop blaming those who don't like your disrespectfulness for it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Her kit plays with with the way you want to play an ADC. It is unfortunate you refer to her dashes "escapes" because you clearly don't use them as only escapes, and they aren't intended to be just escapes.
> 
> I'm sorry but you're trying to take the comment to personal, and missing the point I was making about ways a person plays differently. I was giving the Shyvanna vs Jinx example because it should be painfully obvious to everyone that when you have different kits, you make different decisions but generally speaking the way you reason and make decisions do not change. Consequently certain kits might better align with the way YOU make decisions, giving you an advantage because the kit softens your mistakes and provides you opportunities you might miss on other champions.


......................


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Her kit plays with with the way you want to play an ADC. It is unfortunate you refer to her dashes "escapes" because you clearly don't use them as only escapes, and they aren't intended to be just escapes.
> 
> I'm sorry but you're trying to take the comment to personal, and missing the point I was making about ways a person plays differently. I was giving the Shyvanna vs Jinx example because it should be painfully obvious to everyone that when you have different kits, you make different decisions but generally speaking the way you reason and make decisions do not change. Consequently certain kits might better align with the way YOU make decisions, giving you an advantage because the kit softens your mistakes and provides you opportunities you might miss on other champions.


Don't worry too much, she always takes comments against Ahri personal. She only reacts emotional and does not give rational explaination.

I agree that AD Ahri's Playstyle offers nice repositioning, something that is very forgiving. Her kit is just better suited for an AP Assasin compared to an adc.

BTW @FranBunnyFFXII TSM never won worlds, not sure what you are talking about. Many champions are niche-picks that only work in very specific situations without being a good overall pick. I would say Ashe is one of them due to her CC but I still don't think she is as good compared to Tristana, Lucian, Twitch, Corki, Ezreal, Caitlyn. I like to make you laugh though, always happy to brighten someones day


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> weird summoners on amumu? It would actually only be singular. And the only other option would be flash over ignite. Ignite helps mitigate voli healing + secures kills. Amumu is slow, especially to start. If I can't escape with my Q into a jungle, then i cant escape anyway if you didnt notice the voli and khazix enemy picks.


Flash isn't for escaping, it's for flash Qs, or Q > flash > ult.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

(shush you stupid sheep, i bet you're fun at parties.)
I'm so proud of my accomplishment this morning.









Been wanting to do this for a while now.


----------



## Avonosac

I'm amazingly confused.

I'm not even disagreeing that Ahri ADC is a good pick for you, I'm just saying your reasoning for WHY she is a good pick for you is flawed.


----------



## SoliDD

FranBunny confirmed for forever silver


----------



## Fortunex

I dunno if I'd call myself a sheep, I main AP jungle Nidalee. I just don't see why you would pick ADC Ahri over AP Ahri. The fact that someone can get away with it in solo queue doesn't say much. I watched Nightblue win a game in Challenger with jungle Nami, that doesn't mean it's good.

I mean, congratulations on winning a lot in low elo normals I guess, but using that as evidence of something's viability doesn't really work.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> If you followed this thread you should know that I provide reasoning behind claims that I make. Just look at my other comments, they are more in-depth than most posts in here (which just my style in discussions)
> If you want to carry games on your own as Amumu you need to go full AP in Bronze because you can't trust your teammates. Frozen Heart is a good item, but you need Health to support it. When you don't go Ancient Golem I would pick a HP/Armor item and not a full Armor item. Sunfire cape is a great item since it allows you to deal damage while providing defensive stats. Randuins Omen is a very good alternative too. The fact that you went for 2 damage items and then Frozen Heart seems weird to me.
> 
> I have to agree, only of of your summoner spells is weird. Let me explain why Ignite on Amumu is not optimal: You are lacking mobility, you don't have super strong level 1-3s (unlike someone like Shaco who can just invade early on and guarantee a kill with his early power and ignite) and Riven already has ignite to help versus Volibear. You have to be close to your opponents to deal damage or CC them. Without flash you can't engage if you miss your Q, you can't stick to anyone other than Garen because they can just flash away. If you get invaded you also want to have flash up to get out alive. Or if you need to close a gap to hit your Bandage Toss. It is just too much to give up just to stop their supports self-healing.
> 
> Why would you die trying to allow a bad teammember get a kill? You obviously could not rely on her in the first place (she should not even need help versus Garen), this was a mistake.
> 
> That said, there are games you simply can't win. But your attitude towards your teammates is not helping you improving at this game and if I had a replay I could tell you how many mistakes you have made that you don't realize. You are not in Bronze IV because of this one game, you are there because you are not good enough to get to a higher elo. But you can't get better if you use a game like this as an excuse for your situation.
> 
> About your "troll comment": Why do you make it in the first place? It is disrespectful and you never know how people react to it when they read it. I think you are the one that should get out in the real world. Please tell your co-workers they should all die in their sleep because they are such a burden to work with and see how they react to it.
> Why don't you tell your opponnents who outplayed your team that they did well? Does not seem mature to me, so stop blaming those who don't like your disrespectfulness for it.


First off, I knew you are insightful generally speaking. But your comment towards my post was not. That is what i meant. Thanks for the insight this time. I generally play like you suggest, but this game was just weird. I took ignite because pre game lobby the whole team (including a duo riven/LB) were gloating about how they dominated last game so the reason I took ignite was to have those stronger lvl 3 ganks.

I meant I died trying to give riven a kill early on. Before she drastically fed. She had only the first death. Maybe that was a mistake... Reason I went with Frozen heart was because I originally just built wardens and was going to follow up with randuin. but how the game played out my team was just instantly dying with no defense items and no real damage items. so i figured the extra 20% CD since i couldnt get to blue buff but a couple times, along with the 30 additional armor over randuin with the reduce attack aura instead of single target was more beneficial at the time. Which I think it proved to be since we were drastically behind, had no turrets, couldnt farm jungle, and it allowed my team mates to pick up a few kills before they were melted.

Again though, it was a very weird game. The worst ive ever been privy to. I obviously contributed to that, but not enough to where it should have ended the way it did. 23 min game with a 21 kill cait who had a penta at 16 min because she focused me solely and then my entire team refused to retreat. And it was all down hill after that.

You are right about the post game comments. During the game I wasnt saying that stuff. Afterwards, out of sheer trollism. Yes. I flamed them for being so dumb after talking themselves up so much. I also did congratulate the enemy team, as I always do when they stomp my nuts. That is the very first thing I say before I make snide comments about my own team. And even myself when I think I play like ****. Can I always play better? Of course... but when you run into the dumbest players you have ever played with, it makes it really hard to just not say anything when they instigate stupid comments in game chat trying to blame you for something.

Example: Bot dying while under their own turret. I ping, come down. Q in ult. i happen to get the kill on ADC. my health is like 100 and am OOM. so I take off. ALl in about 3-4 seconds. After I take off. Voli rushes in for a double kill. They then proceed to troll me for "leaving."

Sorry. I'm not a saint. But I do appreciate your insight as far as how to actually play the game and what items and skills to use when. I will probably start taking flash on mumu now. Even though the 50+ games ive played with him I always carry better when I take ignite to help mitigate enemy healing when I have to ATTEMPT to carry...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> (shush you stupid sheep, i bet you're fun at parties.)
> I'm so proud of my accomplishment this morning.
> **snip pics**
> 
> Been wanting to do this for a while now.


not sure what this is... can you explain?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I just don't see why you would pick ADC Ahri over AP Ahri.


...because I dont?
I don't pick ahri AD over AP. I pick Ahri ADC over other ADCs...
If i have to play an AP mid... 95% of the time im going to be playing Ahri.
If i play ADC... I'll probably be playing Jinx, Ahri, Quinn, or Cait depending on what champion setup is going bot lane.
I don't play Ahri ADC, over AP...
I never once, ever said, "she's better ADC" No I never once even attempted to suggest that, EVER.
never
ever
did
i
even
attempt
tosay
she
was
better
adc
kay?

The reason I play her ADC, is because I want to play her ADC when I play ADC.
When I play her mid, I go AP and I rockface.
Savvy?
Still contesting? Don't because I don't wanna hear it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> FranBunny confirmed for forever silver


Only reason I'm not gold is because I stopped playing LoL for 5 months to go play WildStar, I'm still +23 wins over losses. I'm getting 34 LP a win, but I just don't care to actually play ranked.

I could go get gold right now, because I know I can, but it's because I know I can and because im extremely depressed that I don't care to try.

These silver players are so ridiculously easy to play against, i already know I can get gold If I tried, but I'm battling extreme depression and severe physical pain most days, so lay of man.
You don't know what's with other people.

Also my reason isnt flawed at all, you're just not understanding it.
You don't care to understand because you think you're right.

You keep on pulling up bogus tangents trying to explain something and not even getting what I'm talking about
"high tier this" and "but i know why" when you dont even know why.
So shut up, and stop talking like you know me pal.
Cause you don't know the actual reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> not sure what this is... can you explain?


I replaced the new artwork that riot created for the champions with the old ones.
The new splash arts for Shy and Vayne were gawdawful, and laugable, the old ones were far better.
So I figured out how to change the assests in game and in the air client.

I like the old ones much better.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I replaced the new artwork that riot created for the champions with the old ones.
> The new splash arts for Shy and Vayne were gawdawful, and laugable, the old ones were far better.
> So I figured out how to change the assests in game and in the air client.
> 
> I like the old ones much better.


Ahh very nice! haha so used to the old ones I didn't even realize when you did there lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Sorry claiming adc ahri is strong is a fluke. No matter how many games you do well or win, she is only "strong" in low elo where people cannot adapt. You're not some special snowflake if you play a champion different from its current role.

Spare me the wall of text, too, it wont change my opinion nor should I expect to change yours.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I could go get gold right now, because I know I can, but it's because I know I can and because im extremely depressed that I don't care to try.
> 
> These silver players are so ridiculously easy to play against, i already know I can get gold If I tried, but I'm battling extreme depression and severe physical pain most days, so lay of man.
> You don't know what's with other people.


open up a can of man and go do it.


----------



## Avonosac

Insert something about tyler durden and champion select here.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well, interesting that your other account was chat restricted....and i have been playing for years and never gotten so much as a warning.....interesting.


I was chat restricted for playing ADC Ahri, or at least thats the most likely reason.

I literally don't use the chat in game.
Most of the time, it's not even on my screen. I move it off screen because I don't want to see people bicker.

I'll move it on screen if there's a lot of chatter to see if someone's verbally harassing someone, and if so I report them.
I don't say anytthing in game 95% of the time.

Most I say is GG or GJ.
I get reported for playing ADC Ahri and people just use "verbal abuse" because it automatically triggers the punishment system.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

No seriously.

I don't talk in game

you can play as many matches with me as you'd like, you'll never see my talk. Except for maybe a "GG" or "GJ"


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No seriously.
> 
> I don't talk in game
> 
> you can play as many matches with me as you'd like, you'll never see my talk. Except for maybe a "GG" or "GJ"


then you are literally the first person to be chat restricted for not chatting. you dont see how stupid that sounds?

heres another example of someone who claims innocence and was wrongly banned.

"I swear that I have NEVER used hate speech ever in my life or its equivalent or anything approaching it.

I would like the chat logs. I really think it's a mistake."

in comes Lyte:

Escalated bans (when players get a 14-day or permanent ban instead of a chat restriction) aren't just for hate speech. For example, excessive spamming or verbal abuse can lead to escalated bans. In your case, it looks like you showed excessive verbal abuse in a large number of your games.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> then you are literally the first person to be chat restricted for not chatting. you dont see how stupid that sounds?
> 
> heres another example of someone who claims innocence and was wrongly banned.
> 
> "I swear that I have NEVER used hate speech ever in my life or its equivalent or anything approaching it.
> 
> I would like the chat logs. I really think it's a mistake."
> 
> in comes Lyte:
> 
> Escalated bans (when players get a 14-day or permanent ban instead of a chat restriction) aren't just for hate speech. For example, excessive spamming or verbal abuse can lead to escalated bans. In your case, it looks like you showed excessive verbal abuse in a large number of your games.


Im not lying or kidding. I dont talk in game.

I have asked for chat logs...
I sent a support ticket asking for them.

I FREAKING ASKED FOR CHAT LOGS AND WAS TOLD "WE DONT HAVE ANY FOR YOU"

I don't talk in game most of the time. I really don't.

look, I asked for chat logs










See?

Im not kididng.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Im not lying or kidding. I dont talk in game.


You dont get banned or restricted in a game unless you did something wrong. You are their source of income and they will not screw with that income unless you are screwing with their income already. Then they will stop you.

There's a chance you didn't do anything but it's the same chance that a solar flare will pass too close to the earth and reverse the magnetic field (not bloody likely).

I'm going to make the reasonable assumption and state that you got what was coming to you and next time perhaps you should think twice about trying to emulate the Starcraft 2 community's bming. Just because Blizzard doesn't care doesn't mean Riot doesn't care.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You dont get banned or restricted in a game unless you did something wrong. You are their source of income and they will not screw with that income unless you are screwing with their income already. Then they will stop you.
> 
> There's a chance you didn't do anything but it's the same chance that a solar flare will pass too close to the earth and reverse the magnetic field (not bloody likely).
> 
> I'm going to make the reasonable assumption and state that you got what was coming to you and next time perhaps you should think twice about trying to emulate the Starcraft 2 community's bming. Just because Blizzard doesn't care doesn't mean Riot doesn't care.


I'm serious I barely talk in game.
I don't even have the chat box on my screen most of the time.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I didn't get banned...I was chat restricted.
> 
> And I'm not kidding, I don't chat in game
> 
> I did go to GD and ask for chat logs, NO RESPONSE.


yes, continue to throw your self pity party instead of accepting what you did.

go to GD right now and ask for your logs. title the thread @Lyte @wookiecookie CHAT LOGS PLEASE. they are still posting them daily. keep asking till you get them. ill even bump your thread for you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yes, continue to throw your self pity party instead of accepting what you did.
> 
> go to GD right now and ask for your logs. they are still posting them daily. keep asking till you get them. ill even bump your thread for you.


http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?p=49752397#post49752397

http://forums.na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=4870685

http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/c/miscellaneous/39Bun3xq-why-do-i-keep-getting-hit-with-chat-restrictions-even-though-i-dont-use-the-chat-box-in-game


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

If I could get a reply.

But like I said, Lyte only posts for people that have dirt on them.

usually thats people with actual Bans or hundreds of game chat restrictions.

I got hit with a 20, and I don't even understand why. I don't use the chat, but I sure as hell play a lot of ADC Ahri.
I know I get reported for that, and i know people are throwing "verbal abuse" reports because that's the fastest way to get the system to put someone up for review.

I've literally asked for logs I've emailed support, I don't even have the chat box on my screen most of the time.

Last game we lost and I didnt say a single word.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Anyways, Whos everyone's bid for Worlds?
I wanna see TSM make it all the way.

I was sad to see that Piglet and FAKER wont be at worlds.


----------



## Kokin

I will repeat what I said before: ADC Ahri is viable ONLY for lower-tiers, higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land. I might suggest going for PD or Shiv as a third item due to the increase of crit chance and aspd. BT does add lifesteal and more burst, but it doesn't compare to faster attacks and more crits.

I went against a Diamond Vayne and there was no way for me to win aside from her support being lvl 15. I always behind in CS and despite being 11/1 and a full item ahead of her, I got owned 1v1. I even landed all 4 skills on her, but she was able to condemn me to a wall (mid-Spirit Rush) and finish me off before I could use the rest of my Spirit Rush.



For that Ashe vs Ahri debate: Ashe can stun/slow a whole team while Ahri is limited to a single person. If an enemy team was doing Baron/Dragon, do you really believe Ahri can stop that with a single Charm versus an Ashe Arrow? Ashe even has a long-range sight ability so there is no risk on checking unwarded areas.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Cleaned. Hey everyone, try to keep it civilized here. I don't want to see any name calling/rude condescending behaviour in here.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I will repeat what I said before: ADC Ahri is viable ONLY for lower-tiers, higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land.


With this logic, Ahri is completely unviable at any ELO, AP or ADC.

As is ANY skillshot based Champion
You literally just made the statement that Ahri, Cait, Varus, Syndra, Xerath, ect ect
and even DoTA heroes like Mirana, Windranger, Death Prophet ect become completely unviable at high MMR/ELO...

You literally just stated with your post that you cant play Ahri vs high teired players because they cant be hit by skillshots.

Meanwhile Ahri see's Season 3 and Season 4 LCS play, Bjergson on Xerath goes unstoppable being the TSM MVP vs LMQ.
Man all those Skillshots....

"Cant hit high tier players with skillshots"

Did you really just say that?
"higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land."
Can't land Charm? Well I guess AP Ahri is 100% unviable and even worse than ADC Ahri with that logic, because without landing a charm, Ahri can't really kill anyone AP. "higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land."

Think about what you really just said.

"higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land."
Pack it up boys, looks like skilshots are ineffective no matter how skilled you are above Plat ELO.

Meanwhile Nami is one of the most played Supports in the world championships and competative play with a skillshot that's slower than Ahri's charm.
Oh lets not forget morgana.
"higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for a Dark binding to land."
Guess Dyrus can't hit his cleavers, on anyone in top lane, Oh Wait...

"higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land."
Really?

Cmon, there's no way you're really going to use something that you know is completely wrong.
You're smarter then that, I know you are.

xPeke plays Ahri in LCS, he can land charms vs other challengers.
Aphromoo and Dexter play Ahri ADC in Skrims for kicks and giggles, PhantomLord plays ADC Ahri occasionally in Ranked Solo Que because he can do it.
"higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land."
Cmon man... Really?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> ***snip*** "higher-tiered players will never show an opportunity for Charm to land." (x10)


Good point with your last post. I kind of laughed reading his comment myself as the premise was completely invalid. Although I think he is correct, along with some others, that although AD ahri is VERY viable. She may not be worth the hassle compared to the damage output of other ADCs in higher ELO competitive play. Meaning, if you DO miss your charms (which you will occasionally), then she is moot and her other skills do not make up the damage as maybe some other ADCs would in the same period of time (say a 10 second time period for example).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Good point with your last post. I kind of laughed reading his comment myself as the premise was completely invalid. Although I think he is correct, along with some others, that although AD ahri is VERY viable. She may not be worth the hassle compared to the damage output of other ADCs in higher ELO competitive play. Meaning, if you DO miss your charms (which you will occasionally), then she is moot and her other skills do not make up the damage as maybe some other ADCs would in the same period of time (say a 10 second time period for example).


I admit, Ahri isn't the best ADC, and same deal with AP Ahri if you're not landing charms you're not going to win with ADC Ahri, but same with AP.
Ahri is played from Bronze V all the way up to LCS Challenger series.
Obviously people can land her charms.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I admit, Ahri isn't the best ADC, and same deal with AP Ahri if you're not landing charms you're not going to win with ADC Ahri, but same with AP.
> Ahri is played from Bronze V all the way up to LCS Challenger series.
> Obviously people can land her charms.


I see what you are saying. But regarding the AP Ahri having the same problem I have to respectfully disagree. Solely on the basis of her skills scaling with an AP percentage. Therefore, even when she misses her charms at higher levels, you are still dealing significantly more dmg with her other skills than you would AD due to the %scaling of AP bonus dmg.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I see what you are saying. But regarding the AP Ahri having the same problem I have to respectfully disagree. Solely on the basis of her skills scaling with an AP percentage. Therefore, even when she misses her charms at higher levels, you are still dealing significantly more dmg with her other skills than you would AD due to the %scaling of AP bonus dmg.


Actually Ahri was specifically reworked as to make it so she needed to land her charms to be a character that can be played effectively.(This is riot's statement, not mine.)
Previously the statement you made was true, Ahri used to be able to just use charm as utility, and there was actually a serious problem with Ahri just building AP+HP Items and being so tanky that she was almost impossible to kill.
The first Ahri rework made it so she can't build tanky AP like that anymore and still be highly effective, the 2nd rework for Ahri essentially forces her to land a Charm to be able to assassinate or directly kill anyone.
ADC Ahri on the other hand just needs charm for utility purposes and AP+True Damage amp when combining her hybrid damage.
Ahri's latest kit version doesn't really allow her to be a solid AP Assassin without charm, but does allow her to be a moderate DPS Mage.

Of all my Ahri matches personally I've never seen my AP Ahri matches deal as much damage as I have my ADC Ahri matches. That's got little do with Ahri though, and more to do with the issues of ADCs in LoL.
ADC's just hard scale especially with ADC itemization right now.
The new itemization changes to the ADC items we're actually a massive buff to ADC Ahri, as well as any AA based ADC like Tristana, Caitlyn, ect.

DoubleLift talks about that issue here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEshBE3EdQw

But no Ahri's newest kit is specifically designed around being effective if you can land your charm. If not you do mild AP and true damage. Ahri also doesn't scale on Percentages, she has has AP Ratios. Her Charm % Amp is static.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Actually Ahri was specifically reworked as to make it so she needed to land her charms to be a character that can be played effectively.(This is riot's statement, not mine.)
> Previously the statement you made was true, Ahri used to be able to just use charm as utility, and there was actually a serious problem with Ahri just building AP+HP Items and being so tanky that she was almost impossible to kill.
> The first Ahri rework made it so she can't build tanky AP like that anymore and still be highly effective, the 2nd rework for Ahri essentially forces her to land a Charm to be able to assassinate or directly kill anyone.
> ADC Ahri on the other hand just needs charm for utility purposes and AP+True Damage amp when combining her hybrid damage.
> Ahri's latest kit version doesn't really allow her to be a solid AP Assassin without charm, but does allow her to be a moderate DPS Mage.
> 
> Of all my Ahri matches personally I've never seen my AP Ahri matches deal as much damage as I have my ADC Ahri matches. That's got little do with Ahri though, and more to do with the issues of ADCs in LoL.
> ADC's just hard scale especially with ADC itemization right now.
> The new itemization changes to the ADC items we're actually a massive buff to ADC Ahri, as well as any AA based ADC like Tristana, Caitlyn, ect.
> 
> DoubleLift talks about that issue here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEshBE3EdQw
> 
> But no Ahri's newest kit is specifically designed around being effective if you can land your charm. If not you do mild AP and true damage. Ahri also doesn't scale on Percentages, she has has AP Ratios. Her Charm % Amp is static.


Very insightful thank you. I was at work and my bosses blocked "gaming" related websites so I forgot off the top of my head what her new skill dmg numbers were.

I see now what you are referring to regarding the dmg output and having to rely on the charm to do significant fatal dmg. However, from purely a numbers standpoint, AP still dishes out more dmg on ahri from skills due to the calculations. BUT, I can totally see how her AA scales with the new adc items. The only thing I think would possibly make a difference would be something weird like taking crit damage runes and stacking crit chance so your AAs deal significantly more dmg. And I think that MAY put her over the dmg output (again, purely by numbers and not game scenario situations) of AP *without* landing full blown combo and being able to kite.

Really though thanks for posting the link and explaining it a bit more. I totally did not have access to her rework info when I replied earlier. You do make a good point.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Oh the Ashe vs Ahri converstation was supose to be a reference to

Refer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e31OSVZF77w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Very insightful thank you. I was at work and my bosses blocked "gaming" related websites so I forgot off the top of my head what her new skill dmg numbers were.
> 
> I see now what you are referring to regarding the dmg output and having to rely on the charm to do significant fatal dmg. However, from purely a numbers standpoint, AP still dishes out more dmg on ahri from skills due to the calculations. BUT, I can totally see how her AA scales with the new adc items. The only thing I think would possibly make a difference would be something weird like taking crit damage runes and stacking crit chance so your AAs deal significantly more dmg. And I think that MAY put her over the dmg output (again, purely by numbers and not game scenario situations) of AP *without* landing full blown combo and being able to kite.
> 
> Really though thanks for posting the link and explaining it a bit more. I totally did not have access to her rework info when I replied earlier. You do make a good point.


Masteries have a lot to do with it as well because the Spell Weaving and Blade Weaving masteries only further increase the hybrid power of ADC Ahri.
Auto attacks=her spells hit harder, A spell hits and her Auto attacks hit harder.
One W vs an enemy and Ahri will have an extra 3% damage more on her Auto attacks, Ahri hits her auto attacks and her following spell casts, usually from Ulti or Q will get 3% more damage as well.
Also in masteries, Frenzy is extremely effective on her because she uses crit rate so primarily. 3x crit stacks and she's got an extra 15% Attack speed
Also ADC Ahri needs to be using Hybrid Pen runes.
The Hybrid power of Ahri makes her strong, especially because 2 of her abilities are auto target and are smart about it., W + R.
Hybrid is very hard to build against in LoL because it requires 2 items, but there's no dedicated anti hybrid item. One could argue for Guardian Angle but it doesn't have HP.

The new Season 5 masteries will probably nerf her ADC side, if they remove spell/blade weaving and the crit priority. People keep crying about how ADCs are too strong.

The biggest problem with AP Ahri isnt her power but her mana problems. in ADC build she can wave clear just fine, but with AP build she wastes so much mana to wave clear because she just cant AA things down.
Where as AD Ahri can push down waves with a Q first then trinity proc to insta kill a minion and then use her kit to repeatedly proc and take towers.

One of Ahri's strongest points as ADC is her tower and inhibitor destruction power. She's extremely good at snowballing won fights.
Something AP Ahri is really bad at, vs say a Zed mid that can assassinate like she can AP, but can actually turn around and push a lane down.
That's why AD Assassins mid became such a problem in LCS.
Zed and Yasu were domiunating mid lanes and only strong ranged APs were able hold their lane vs Zed/yasu, such as Bjergson on Xerath when he didnt get zed.

And she also synergizes with AP mids very well, because her charm even in ADC build, amplifies ALL MAGIC DAMAGE, not just hers, so if you have an Oriana mid, and you land a charm, and you focus that target, All of Ahri's magic/true damage is amped, and so will Orianna's
Nevermind I forgot they changed this.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Oh the Ashe vs Ahri converstation was supose to be a reference to
> 
> Refer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e31OSVZF77w
> Masteries have a lot to do with it as well because the Spell Weaving and Blade Weaving masteries only further increase the hybrid power of ADC Ahri.
> Auto attacks=her spells hit harder, A spell hits and her Auto attacks hit harder.
> One W vs an enemy and Ahri will have an extra 3% damage more on her Auto attacks, Ahri hits her auto attacks and her following spell casts, usually from Ulti or Q will get 3% more damage as well.
> Also in masteries, Frenzy is extremely effective on her because she uses crit rate so primarily. 3x crit stacks and she's got an extra 15% Attack speed
> Also ADC Ahri needs to be using Hybrid Pen runes.
> The Hybrid power of Ahri makes her strong, especially because 2 of her abilities are auto target and are smart about it., W + R.
> Hybrid is very hard to build against in LoL because it requires 2 items, but there's no dedicated anti hybrid item. One could argue for Guardian Angle but it doesn't have HP.
> 
> The new Season 5 masteries will probably nerf her ADC side, if they remove spell/blade weaving and the crit priority. People keep crying about how ADCs are too strong.
> 
> The biggest problem with AP Ahri isnt her power but her mana problems. in ADC build she can wave clear just fine, but with AP build she wastes so much mana to wave clear because she just cant AA things down.
> Where as AD Ahri can push down waves with a Q first then trinity proc to insta kill a minion and then use her kit to repeatedly proc and take towers.
> 
> One of Ahri's strongest points as ADC is her tower and inhibitor destruction power. She's extremely good at snowballing won fights.
> Something AP Ahri is really bad at, vs say a Zed mid that can assassinate like she can AP, but can actually turn around and push a lane down.
> That's why AD Assassins mid became such a problem in LCS.
> Zed and Yasu were domiunating mid lanes and only strong ranged APs were able hold their lane vs Zed/yasu, such as Bjergson on Xerath when he didnt get zed.
> 
> And she also synergizes with AP mids very well, because her charm even in ADC build, amplifies ALL MAGIC DAMAGE, not just hers, so if you have an Oriana mid, and you land a charm, and you focus that target, All of Ahri's magic/true damage is amped, and so will Orianna's
> Nevermind I forgot they changed this.


I'm glad you are taking the time to type all this for me versus trying to fend off trolls as previous conversations in this thread went haha. Seems like all sound logic in what you are saying with AD ahri. The hybrid dmg def nice. I get flamed all the time for hybrid eve play. Hybrid eve may not be viable for high elo ranked play... but it can sure as heck snowball in low elos like a mad man (or woman i guess).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm glad you are taking the time to type all this for me versus trying to fend off trolls as previous conversations in this thread went haha. Seems like all sound logic in what you are saying with AD ahri. The hybrid dmg def nice. I get flamed all the time for hybrid eve play. Hybrid eve may not be viable for high elo ranked play... but it can sure as heck snowball in low elos like a mad man (or woman i guess).


I want you to notice something
You're actually asking questions and talking civilly, and utilizing a proper way of debating and not pushing opinions around.

You've taken the proper route of debating and talking about it with respect.
Remember how I said "I'm the end result of how I've been treated"

Well Hey everyone look, this guy is treating me with respect, and doing exactly what I feel is the right way to talk about something, asking questions, making comments and not pushing some opinion around, and look how fluid and non conflicitng the converstation goes.

Learn from this guy, this is how you're suppose to act.

Thank you for being positive, and a non toxic example, it's a nice change of pace.

"Don't disagree with fran she'll just rage at you"
How about you do like this guy does and treat me with respect and you'll receive respect and civil conversation in return.
Aye?


----------



## mercu

Could you, FranBunnyFFXII, please tell me where I was not civil?
As far as I can tell I only presented my opinion in a mature way but you never responded to the content of my posts and just picked one sentece to make funny comments on. I never insulted anyone, I just presented some facts combined with my opinion about Ahri.

Is having a different opinion (that is based on facts that are presented at the same time) the improper way to debate in your opinion?

My only comment that is may seem disrespectfull is the one about you only reacting emotional and personal affected and that was just yesterday while you did not really respected my first comment on AD Ahri (2 weeks ago in the post you removed afterwards).


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay, enough of what happened earlier. Could we get back to talking about LOL thanks?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Does LOL still have that game mode where CDs are really short and infinite mana and stuff? I don't play LOL much but I saw that game mode advertised ages ago and it sounded fun


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

nope, that mode is gone now.

the current game mode is Ascension. its kinda fun, but URF was better.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> nope, that mode is gone now.
> 
> the current game mode is Ascension. its kinda fun, but URF was better.


Aw that sucks, what is ascension?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Aw that sucks, what is ascension?


http://promo.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/shurima/game-mode/

its easier if i just link it lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Does LOL still have that game mode where CDs are really short and infinite mana and stuff? I don't play LOL much but I saw that game mode advertised ages ago and it sounded fun


That was called URF, and Riot might actually bring it back because of how much demand there is for it to come back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Aw that sucks, what is ascension?


It's a dominion rework that has an objective in the center that whoever gets the last hit on it gets to be super big and really hard to kill.

If you win it 5 times you can get 3 shurima icons, if you manage to win one and your team is the only one to get the objective and you make sure the enemy team doesn't get it,, you'll get a special shurima icon.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Aw that sucks, what is ascension?


It's a dominion rework that has an objective in the center that whoever gets the last hit on it gets to be super big and really hard to kill.

If you win it 5 times you can get 3 shurima icons, if you manage to win one and your team is the only one to get the objective and you make sure the enemy team doesn't g
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> Could you, FranBunnyFFXII, please tell me where I was not civil?
> As far as I can tell I only presented my opinion in a mature way but you never responded to the content of my posts and just picked one sentece to make funny comments on. I never insulted anyone, I just presented some facts combined with my opinion about Ahri.
> 
> Is having a different opinion (that is based on facts that are presented at the same time) the improper way to debate in your opinion?
> 
> My only comment that is may seem disrespectfull is the one about you only reacting emotional and personal affected and that was just yesterday while you did not really respected my first comment on AD Ahri (2 weeks ago in the post you removed afterwards).


No one said you were being disrespectful or anything, if you didn't receive an infraction or post removal or warning then don't worry about it.
"Could you, FranBunnyFFXII, please tell me where I was not civil?"
No because I'm not going to stir up the dust. It's over, lets move along.

If you want to chitchat with me about ADC Ahri feel free to ask questions and advice or whatever you have interest in the build characteristics.
Effectively you can go a head and just read the posts that I've already written out earlier because there's a lot of information.
My guide for ADC Ahri is here: www.lolking.net/guides/217536


----------



## mercu

yeah, let's just move on.

So:
Are you guys watching Worlds?
I am really looking foward to see if anyone can stop Samsung White other than their sister team. And if Najin White Shield's 8 game winning streak in Korean Regional Finals was a fluke or if they managed to fix their problems and really are that strong now.

I am also wondering how well Alliance can do, not really a fan of their team but curious since they look really strong in Europe. Should be a nice duel between Alliance and C9 for second place in group D (I believe that Najin White Shield get 1st place, but group D is the only group I can see an upset happening)

So far Worlds went pretty much as I expected, SK without their Coach and Jungler have major problems, Korean and Chinese teams are really strong and TSM has a real chance to get 2nd place.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> yeah, let's just move on.
> 
> So:
> Are you guys watching Worlds?
> I am really looking foward to see if anyone can stop Samsung White other than their sister team. And if Najin White Shield's 8 game winning streak in Korean Regional Finals was a fluke or if they managed to fix their problems and really are that strong now.
> 
> I am also wondering how well Alliance can do, not really a fan of their team but curious since they look really strong in Europe. Should be a nice duel between Alliance and C9 for second place in group D (I believe that Najin White Shield get 1st place, but group D is the only group I can see an upset happening)
> 
> So far Worlds went pretty much as I expected, SK without their Coach and Jungler have major problems, Korean and Chinese teams are really strong and TSM has a real chance to get 2nd place.


I am kind of surprised TSM beat TPA I was expecting them to lose but have it be close game like both nexus tower are down, and two inhibs are down.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> yeah, let's just move on.
> 
> So:
> Are you guys watching Worlds?
> I am really looking foward to see if anyone can stop Samsung White other than their sister team. And if Najin White Shield's 8 game winning streak in Korean Regional Finals was a fluke or if they managed to fix their problems and really are that strong now.
> 
> I am also wondering how well Alliance can do, not really a fan of their team but curious since they look really strong in Europe. Should be a nice duel between Alliance and C9 for second place in group D (I believe that Najin White Shield get 1st place, but group D is the only group I can see an upset happening)
> 
> So far Worlds went pretty much as I expected, SK without their Coach and Jungler have major problems, Korean and Chinese teams are really strong and TSM has a real chance to get 2nd place.


Yeah Im watching Worlds atm.

Im betting on TSM, but I'm not sure they can be Samsung White.
I'm not surprised TSM beat TPA, they messed up that lane swap and got greedy.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Lul, everyones like "why would you build frozen heart when your support already has one?!" Pro player team in World championships builds 2 frozen hearts on the same team for the exact same reason I build it.
Anti AD.
"but but thornmail"
GG metasheep, GG.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Lul, everyones like "why would you build frozen heart when your support already has one?!" Pro player team in World championships builds 2 frozen hearts on the same team for the exact same reason I build it.
> Anti AD.
> "but but thornmail"
> GG metasheep, GG.


I watched your video. I think it is just you are like gold then you play blind pick with unranked or B5. Then you can do whatever you want with Ahri since your skill is just way above those guys. If you play with similar level and try to do Ahri ADC, that wouldn't work. It is more an skill issue and Ahri is just not adc.


----------



## espn

I would argue even Zed can be "Good adc" as long as your skill is so above the others in lane. I am sure someone can keep farming and 1 vs 2 as long as he is that good with Zed and the opposite two have no idea how to deal with a good Zed.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I watched your video. I think it is just you are like gold then you play blind pick with unranked or B5. Then you can do whatever you want with Ahri since your skill is just way above those guys. If you play with similar level and try to do Ahri ADC, that wouldn't work. It is more an skill issue and Ahri is just not adc.


We'll see, but yeah it's true that Im significantly higher skilled than the people I play with.
It's just that I suck ass at laning phase. Once I get into teamfighting and skirmishing I turn matches around like a nightmare.

Go 0/4 as jinx in lane turn around 12/7 and win the game once I start skirmishing.
Im a weak laner.

But I played around 100ish games in low Diamond/high plat last season(A friend duo'd with me and he went from Diamond 5 to Diamond 3 during that) and I learned how to teamfight and re-position while playing up there and it's insanely hard.
I mean no doubt i'm significantly more skilled.

But I personally don't think ADC Ahri is just going to all of the sudden fall off for no reason. She still does an incredible amount of damage, and charms will become more devistating mistakes as ELO rises because people are so much better at snowballing on mistakes.

I land one charm and in higher elo someone is pretty much done for.
I can 100-0 an enemey ADC in just a few seconds then go and do it again on their midlaner, without ulti, that's a pretty devistating blow no matter what ELO you're in.
Aphro played ADC Ahri in a Scrim in korea and won the match, so I don't think she's just going to fall off for no reason.
I mean the fact is, Hybrids are hard to build against in this game, safety is always hard to kill, a landed stun is a stun unless you have cleanse or QSS, mistakes are punished worse as you go up.
Okay so she's not top tier, that doesn't stop people from playing other non top tier champions.

We'll see just how far up the ladder I can take her and see just where my mechanics or champion pool become a problem.

note: the people in the video are all Gold Silver ELO Range, no one in that video was below silver.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> We'll see, but yeah it's true that Im significantly higher skilled than the people I play with.
> It's just that I suck ass at laning phase. Once I get into teamfighting and skirmishing I turn matches around like a nightmare.
> 
> *Go 0/4 as jinx in lane turn around 12/7 and win the game once I start skirmishing.*
> Im a weak laner.
> 
> But I played around 100ish games in low Diamond/high plat last season(A friend duo'd with me and he went from Diamond 5 to Diamond 3 during that) and I learned how to teamfight and re-position while playing up there and it's insanely hard.
> I mean no doubt i'm significantly more skilled.
> 
> But I personally don't think ADC Ahri is just going to all of the sudden fall off for no reason. She still does an incredible amount of damage, and charms will become more devistating mistakes as ELO rises because people are so much better at snowballing on mistakes.
> 
> I land one charm and in higher elo someone is pretty much done for.
> I can 100-0 an enemey ADC in just a few seconds then go and do it again on their midlaner, without ulti, that's a pretty devistating blow no matter what ELO you're in.
> Aphro played ADC Ahri in a Scrim in korea and won the match, so I don't think she's just going to fall off for no reason.
> I mean the fact is, Hybrids are hard to build against in this game, safety is always hard to kill, a landed stun is a stun unless you have cleanse or QSS, mistakes are punished worse as you go up.
> Okay so she's not top tier, that doesn't stop people from playing other non top tier champions.
> 
> We'll see just how far up the ladder I can take her and see just where my mechanics or champion pool become a problem.
> 
> note: the people in the video are all Gold Silver ELO Range, no one in that video was below silver.


your na.op.gg says otherwise.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> We'll see, but yeah it's true that Im significantly higher skilled than the people I play with.
> It's just that I suck ass at laning phase. Once I get into teamfighting and skirmishing I turn matches around like a nightmare.
> 
> Go 0/4 as jinx in lane turn around 12/7 and win the game once I start skirmishing.
> Im a weak laner


Lol, I'm the exact opposite. Laning is my strongest point, mainly because I'm a top lane main.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> We'll see, but yeah it's true that Im significantly higher skilled than the people I play with.
> It's just that I suck ass at laning phase. Once I get into teamfighting and skirmishing I turn matches around like a nightmare.
> 
> Go 0/4 as jinx in lane turn around 12/7 and win the game once I start skirmishing.
> Im a weak laner.
> 
> But I played around 100ish games in low Diamond/high plat last season(A friend duo'd with me and he went from Diamond 5 to Diamond 3 during that) and I learned how to teamfight and re-position while playing up there and it's insanely hard.
> I mean no doubt i'm significantly more skilled.
> 
> But I personally don't think ADC Ahri is just going to all of the sudden fall off for no reason. She still does an incredible amount of damage, and charms will become more devistating mistakes as ELO rises because people are so much better at snowballing on mistakes.
> 
> I land one charm and in higher elo someone is pretty much done for.
> I can 100-0 an enemey ADC in just a few seconds then go and do it again on their midlaner, without ulti, that's a pretty devistating blow no matter what ELO you're in.
> Aphro played ADC Ahri in a Scrim in korea and won the match, so I don't think she's just going to fall off for no reason.
> I mean the fact is, Hybrids are hard to build against in this game, safety is always hard to kill, a landed stun is a stun unless you have cleanse or QSS, mistakes are punished worse as you go up.
> Okay so she's not top tier, that doesn't stop people from playing other non top tier champions.
> 
> We'll see just how far up the ladder I can take her and see just where my mechanics or champion pool become a problem.
> 
> note: the people in the video are all Gold Silver ELO Range, no one in that video was below silver.


First of all you are just silver 5 how would you even play with Gold and you are saying all the plays in your video. You have like 30 games in your video there is no way you can remember all and it doesn't look like Gold game at all. All look like unranked blind mode. In your last 10 games you don't even play one ranked game as Ahri.

Ok let have a gamble. I bet you are not brave enough to play 10 ranked game with Ahri adc because you will not stay in Silver 5 if you do that as Ahri adc. Show us your lolking record as Ahri adc in continuous 10 ranked games. You are saying you think Ahri adc is that good, why not show us you can do that?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> First of all you are just silver 5 how would you even play with Gold and you are saying all the plays in your video. You have like 30 games in your video there is no way you can remember all and it doesn't look like Gold game at all. All look like unranked blind mode. In your last 10 games you don't even play one ranked game as Ahri.
> 
> Ok let have a gamble. I bet you are not brave enough to play 10 ranked game with Ahri adc because you will not stay in Silver 5 if you do that as Ahri adc. Show us your lolking record as Ahri adc in continuous 10 ranked games. You are saying you think Ahri adc is that good, why not show us you can do that?


"You're just silver 5"

Yeah after a +23 win loss ratio at 149 games, and after 6+months of LP/ELO decay.
"unranked blind" They're all normal Draft. I WILL NOT play Blind pick because I cant stand not having bans.
And that video was 4(intro was an earlier match so 5 total) matches. One for each of her skins including classic, I was going to include my popstar match but the stupid Azir patch screwed up my damn Popstar replay and the turrets wont show up.

My supports in those videos
Karma: SoullessPizza: Silver II
Sona: SilentNightSona, Gold V
Nami: Anaphyra Silver IV
Thresh: Ahri Main Gold IV
Ohey that Cait ADC I was playing agaisnt in the Video KDOT09, Silver I

Keep making excuses!

Edit forgot the Dynasty ahri match was blind because my support Ahri Main that match forgot I hated blind pick

Edit2









I'm not playing ranked right now due to my physical limitations. I'm still quite Ill and not up to my usual self, but there's last season, when she was far weaker ADC than she is now.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> "You're just silver 5"
> 
> Yeah after a +23 win loss ratio at 149 games, and after 6+months of LP decay.


You said in your videos all are high elo gold, high range silver people.

Are you even brave enough to play 10 ranked games as Ahri adc? You can against those gold people so well in your video, but not play against Silver 5 people in ranked game? Just play 10 ranked games as Ahri adc, show me how good you are.

If you are not brave enough to do so, you just prove that you were lying.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm not playing ranked right now.
> I said this already. I'm still quite ill.
> 
> I've been dealing with numbness and loss of neurocommunication in my hands
> I'm not exactly going to go rush into ranked right now when I can barely keep a stable hand on my mouse.
> 
> I've played one game today with as support nami, coaching a Gold 1 player on how to play ADC Ahri.
> 
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/34595103#matches


earlier today, i was coaching doublelift and wild turtle on how to play AP Quinn mid.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> earlier today, i was coaching doublelift and wild turtle on how to play AP Quinn mid.


Oh my gosh, how powerful is ap quinn?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Oh my gosh, how powerful is ap quinn?


well when youre playing bronze V players and you yourself are challenger, its pretty strong.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Current working on this custom skin.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Current working on this custom skin.


You making it? Doesn't look too bad. Not a huge fan of the clothing choice but I've learned not to care about that stuff when it comes to games lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1zardofozz*
> 
> You making it? Doesn't look too bad. Not a huge fan of the clothing choice but I've learned not to care about that stuff when it comes to games lol.


It's something someone else made but Im editing it to my taste and preference.
I like some of the color taste and choice but Im editing her clothes to fit my personal taste. and to appear more realistic on her, and cleaning up the pixelizing quality problem.
The skin is supose to be very sexy, but it didn't look right. Obviously done by a guy who doesn't really understand female anatomy so I'm fixing the anatomy problems with her clothing but trying to keep the sexy styling. Low rise>thong, IMO.


----------



## w1zardofozz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It's something someone else made but Im editing it to my taste and preference.
> I like some of the color taste and choice but Im editing her clothes to fit my personal taste. and to appear more realistic on her, and cleaning up the pixelizing quality problem.
> The skin is supose to be very sexy, but it didn't look right. Obviously done by a guy who doesn't really understand female anatomy so I'm fixing the anatomy problems with her clothing but trying to keep the sexy styling. Low rise>thong, IMO.


If you're editing it make the ball not green cuz it looks gross. Skin overall is pretty cheaply made but certainly not the worst I've seen lol. But I don't play Ahri, not a huge deal to me.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> Current working on this custom skin.


You think the new Shyvana splash is sexistic right? And you make this skin for Ahri?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> You think the new Shyvana splash is sexistic right? And you make this skin for Ahri?


Clearly not understanding the reasoning.

Ahri is characteristically sexualized, it's part of her character design, her personality and behavior.
Very different from the type of character that Shyvana is, plus that wasn't even the real reasion.
But then again i don't think you even actually care, you just wanna stir the pot.

About Me:

FranBunnyFFXII,

Interests (Hobbies, favorite activities, etc.):

PC Gaming , MMORPGs, Mechanical Keyboards, *Sexuality.*


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I think Chrome is messing wih my key input in LoL...
Edit: Is anyone else having an issue lately where they cant use some of their summoners spells or champion abilities?
LoL is the only game I'm having issues with key input.

Alright so I finished modding the skin, It replaces the Dyansty Ahri skin(which is her worst skin).
Even uses the Dynasty Ahri dance!
















Might go back and change the color of her fingernail polish to match her lipstick/eyeshadow/facial marks.

Wish I knew how to work with 3D modeling, I want to reduce her breast size in this skin. The larger breasts kinda don't fit with her top.
I could also remove her hat...


----------



## lemon07r

Hey uh, did TSM wonned?

Lmao.

Got my first mechanical keyboard today







, it's a razer blackwidow stealth 2014 tournament edition. Doesn't sound very stealthy to me lol, but so far I like it very much.

Anyways I'm looking for people to do ranked teams with! I'm working towards that ward skin <3. I don't care what rank, what gender, what species you are, as long as you are available to play, and we win games! I'm just sitting in gold 5 with like 45 lp on solo queue







, I dont have the motivation to work towards plat, maybe after I get 75 points for ward skin







.

Add me in game! Arbiter Knight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I think Chrome is messing wih my key input in LoL...
> Edit: Is anyone else having an issue lately where they cant use some of their summoners spells or champion abilities?
> LoL is the only game I'm having issues with key input.
> 
> Alright so I finished modding the skin, It replaces the Dyansty Ahri skin(which is her worst skin).
> Even uses the Dynasty Ahri dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might go back and change the color of her fingernail polish to match her lipstick/eyeshadow/facial marks.
> 
> Wish I knew how to work with 3D modeling, I want to reduce her breast size in this skin. The larger breasts kinda don't fit with her top.
> I could also remove her hat...


The breasts.

Keep them large pls.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I think Chrome is messing wih my key input in LoL...
> Edit: Is anyone else having an issue lately where they cant use some of their summoners spells or champion abilities?
> LoL is the only game I'm having issues with key input.
> 
> Alright so I finished modding the skin, It replaces the Dyansty Ahri skin(which is her worst skin).
> Even uses the Dynasty Ahri dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might go back and change the color of her fingernail polish to match her lipstick/eyeshadow/facial marks.
> 
> Wish I knew how to work with 3D modeling, I want to reduce her breast size in this skin. The larger breasts kinda don't fit with her top.
> I could also remove her hat...


Well done! Looks good. And yes for the past couple/few weeks it seems that when there is "lag" present in the game or some of us DC or what not, there are issues with input commands. I could never tell if it was just me being CCd or not by some unknown force.... but I finally confirmed it. At points in the game where I am clearly not lagging and my ping is fine, I would still notice some of my skills would not work.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Hey uh, did TSM wonned?
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> Got my first mechanical keyboard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's a razer blackwidow stealth 2014 tournament edition. Doesn't sound very stealthy to me lol, but so far I like it very much.
> 
> Anyways I'm looking for people to do ranked teams with! I'm working towards that ward skin <3. I don't care what rank, what gender, what species you are, as long as you are available to play, and we win games! I'm just sitting in gold 5 with like 45 lp on solo queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I dont have the motivation to work towards plat, maybe after I get 75 points for ward skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Add me in game! Arbiter Knight.
> The breasts.
> 
> Keep them large pls.


They don't look asthetically good on her frame, she's curvy, but they're a bit too large for my taste. I like petite curvy girls as much as a guy, but I'm just not a fan of big breast. Smaller and perky is better, imo.

BTW We have the same keyboard.
Want me to teach you how to flip the spacebar?


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> They don't look asthetically good on her frame, she's curvy, but they're a bit too large for my taste. I like petite curvy girls as much as a guy, but I'm just not a fan of big breast. Smaller and perky is better, imo.
> 
> BTW We have the same keyboard.
> Want me to teach you how to flip the spacebar?


Flip the space bar? Maybe. What happens if I flip the spacebar? xD


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Flip the space bar? Maybe. What happens if I flip the spacebar? xD


No more pokey edge on pushing into your thumb.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No more pokey edge on pushing into your thumb.


That's sounds good, how do I flip the spacebar? Going to try it when I get back from work tommorow.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> That's sounds good, how do I flip the spacebar? Going to try it when I get back from work tommorow.


Be very careful when you do this. when I did this I actually used one of my fingernail clippers and tried to be as light to the touch as possible.
First things first, go post in the mechanical keyboard club and let us know you've joined the herd, I mean club.
If you don't have a wire keycap puller, I suggest you get one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/161387898382?lpid=82

Pull up the ALT keycaps
Then go grab 2 objects with thin flat sides(I used a pair of plastic cards, eg credit cards) and pull up the spacebar. It will not come off immediately. it will be held down by a small wirelike object below it, that's called a stabalizer bar.

After that you need to pull the stabilizier bar out from it's black securing tabs, i did it with a flat head.

Under the spacebar there will be 2 little white tabs. They were glued in for me, but not enough to prevent me from pulling them out. BE VERY CAREFUL, you will have to dislodge the glue.

when you finally get them loose, flip their orientation so that the overhanging side of the tabs are facing the thinner side of the spacebar, make sure the stabilizer bar is hooked into both because you wont be able to get the stabilizer bar back in with them both in their holes.

Now put the spacebar back on the board over the key but not pushing it down on the switch, instead lay it so the underside is slanted up so that you can reach in and push the stabilizer bar back inside the black securing tabs.
Once both sides are snapped in, then you can lift the spacebar back onto the keyswitch, and press it down and secure it back onto its place.

Walla, the spacebar is now flipped and slants downwards and no longer cuts into your thumbs with ever press.
For best comfort flip all the bottom row keys around, or at leas that's what I did.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey hey boys would ya look at that...

Ahri in Worlds Season 4.











Edit, They lost anyways
NOOOO MY AHRI...

I still loves you Foxy.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey hey boys would ya look at that...
> 
> Ahri in Worlds Season 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, They lost anyways
> NOOOO MY AHRI...
> 
> I still loves you Foxy.


too bad SK is horrid

and Sven shouldn't even be playing in worlds after what he did.

Riot threats Perma bans for racist comment, bans Sven for 3 games even though hes a repeat offender/

Okay Riot


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> too bad SK is horrid
> 
> and Sven shouldn't even be playing in worlds after what he did.
> 
> Riot threats Perma bans for racist comment, bans Sven for 3 games even though hes a repeat offender/
> 
> Okay Riot


He's on their payroll, they can't ban him right now! He's at worlds!
Wait till SK is in religations, they'd ban his ass so fast.


----------



## mercu

They totally could have banned him from the whole tournament. They already lowered SK Gamings chances of winning by 50%+ when they banned their coach. Too lazy to type to story out, everyone who does not know about it yet can read this article by Richard Lewis http://www.dailydot.com/esports/riot-games-incarnation-lcs/.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> He's on their payroll, they can't ban him right now! He's at worlds!
> Wait till SK is in religations, they'd ban his ass so fast.


If that was true, they wouldn't have wasted their time banning him for 3 games at worlds.


----------



## andyroo89

Interesting... SK beat TSM near the end. Makes me wonder if TSM threw on purpose so they didn't have to go against SHRC in tie breaker.

edit; I hear they will be going against SSW... maybe it was all part of the plan? :O


----------



## Chunin

Why would they throw on purpose just to not play the most important tie breaker that would decide if they possibly could move to semifinals if they got matched with AHQ or EDG in the quarters instead of SSW. Did you see how devastated they looked after that lose to SK? They know that their journey at worlds is coming to an end.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

OMG Top lane nami with Smite, was so amazingly fun.
Surprising amount of damage, and SO CUTE.


----------



## kishagi

I really like this game but I REALLY suck at it. Can I buy more skill off somebody?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> I really like this game but I REALLY suck at it. Can I buy more skill off somebody?


It just takes some time to learn.
You'll get there.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> They totally could have banned him from the whole tournament. They already lowered SK Gamings chances of winning by 50%+ when they banned their coach. Too lazy to type to story out, everyone who does not know about it yet can read this article by Richard Lewis http://www.dailydot.com/esports/riot-games-incarnation-lcs/.


That's pretty shady, honestly.
You can't just errata your rulings because you didn't think them through completely...actually I'm pretty sure they could get sued over that.
In this instance Riot should do the honorable thing, bite the bullet and learn from their mistake.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Interesting... SK beat TSM near the end. Makes me wonder if TSM threw on purpose so they didn't have to go against SHRC in tie breaker.
> 
> edit; I hear they will be going against SSW... maybe it was all part of the plan? :O


You'd have to be crazy to think that, TSM has a chance against Chinese teams

Seeing how SSW is the clear favorite to win the whole thing, and the fact that TSM is yet to ever beat a Korean team.

TSM needed that tie breaker against SHRC.

Atleast they mad it out of groups though. Too bad their run ends at Quarters


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> You'd have to be crazy to think that, TSM has a chance against Chinese teams
> 
> Seeing how SSW is the clear favorite to win the whole thing, and the fact that TSM is yet to ever beat a Korean team.
> 
> TSM needed that tie breaker against SHRC.
> 
> Atleast they mad it out of groups though. Too bad their run ends at Quarters


:^)


----------



## likethegun

Anyway, that TSM v SK was pathetic. I was so mad watching TSM throw like that. There was absolutely NO reason they should have gone into base like that. They were way ahead and had full control of map. When Daryus ported and they gto split I knew it was GG. Dumbest move ever... Absolutely no reason at all they needed or even should have gone in right there...

They had a very nice game against SHRC tho. I enjoyed watching them win that one. Turtle's Trist OP. They did have 2 plain and simple DUMB moves though when they gave up first baron because they made a bad call all going bot, and that other skirmish. Amazing did a pretty good job trying to steal that 2nd baron though. I thought he had it.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Anyway, that TSM v SK was pathetic. I was so mad watching TSM throw like that. There was absolutely NO reason they should have gone into base like that. They were way ahead and had full control of map. When Daryus ported and they gto split I knew it was GG. Dumbest move ever... Absolutely no reason at all they needed or even should have gone in right there...
> 
> They had a very nice game against SHRC tho. I enjoyed watching them win that one. Turtle's Trist OP. They did have 2 plain and simple DUMB moves though when they gave up first baron because they made a bad call all going bot, and that other skirmish. Amazing did a pretty good job trying to steal that 2nd baron though. I thought he had it.


May you explain to us how a Nami plays Top especially with Smith?


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> May you explain to us how a Nami plays Top especially with Smith?


Ez pz, just 99% of the time she would end up feeding.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Anyone else ever try Veigar support bot lane? It's really fun.

His stun cage is really good against all-in tower dives and almost always nets my ADC a kill if they try!!!


----------



## LesPaulLover

ESPECIALLY good against jungle-divers like Khazix and Jax. Soon as they leap lock em in your stun cage. Chances are their support/ADC followed them under the tower and u can lock all three in the cage.

Really good with AOE ADCs like Jinx/Cait who can spam them while they're locked in the cage -- even if theyre not stunned.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Anyone else ever try Veigar support bot lane? It's really fun.
> 
> His stun cage is really good against all-in tower dives and almost always nets my ADC a kill if they try!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> ESPECIALLY good against jungle-divers like Khazix and Jax. Soon as they leap lock em in your stun cage. Chances are their support/ADC followed them under the tower and u can lock all three in the cage.
> 
> Really good with AOE ADCs like Jinx/Cait who can spam them while they're locked in the cage -- even if theyre not stunned.


^ That sound fun, I imagine that combined with a Teemo, would be the hell for the other team.









Now I want to try that, but I don't have Veigar.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> ^ That sound fun, I imagine that combined with a Teemo, would be the hell for the other team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to try that, but I don't have Veigar.


Veigar is only 1350 though.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Veigar is only 1350 though.


I just spent all my IP in runes and Janna.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Winning a top lane Nami flash ignite game that's 4v5 my side 4 players.

Justfurrythings.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Anymore flamebaiting comments will results in a 1 day ban. This is your only warning.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

OMG I changed the ingame Shyvana icons to her dragon form when she's in Dragonform now.



I LOVE THIS PC GAME MODDING THING


----------



## Im Batman

What's everyone's opinion on Shaco?

He is my preferred jungler at the moment but I'm not sure he's good enough as a champ to be worth getting good with him.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on Shaco?
> 
> He is my preferred jungler at the moment but I'm not sure he's good enough as a champ to be worth getting good with him.


cannot team fight, make him a hard to use champ.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on Shaco?
> 
> He is my preferred jungler at the moment but I'm not sure he's good enough as a champ to be worth getting good with him.


Very good in solo queue, limited elsewhere.

He can completely shut down the enemy jungler, and easily snowball his lanes, and then turns into a very good split pusher, as long as the enemy team lacks coordination (which they do in solo queue).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Anyone here whom is high ELO wanna play some normal with me? I still feel really underpar from where I used to be, I still don't wanna go back into ranked feeling this bad at the game.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on Shaco?
> 
> He is my preferred jungler at the moment but I'm not sure he's good enough as a champ to be worth getting good with him.


As Shaco jungler, he is easy to play, but hard to master. If you fall behind early game you have two options try to catch up, and die in team fights, or (my favorite) build hydra and statik shiv and constantly split push. spam your jack in the boxes they should always be on cool down when you're split pushing a lane.

Of course your team needs to be built around you. Where they can hold off the team without your presence being there so you can constantly push without worrying about your team getting wiped.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on Shaco?
> 
> He is my preferred jungler at the moment but I'm not sure he's good enough as a champ to be worth getting good with him.


From what i've seen there is really no gray area. Black and white. You either get a quick start or fall REAL behind. Like everyone said, his early ganks are ridiculous, but late game team fights he is useless. Specially when folks get smart enough to sweep. Really he shines split pushing like andyroo mentioned, and melting folks who are out of position. I'm still not great with him... But solo que he is nice because hes compeltely independent. Don't even need a jungle leash and hes super fast clearly jungle beacause your boxes can finish off neuts as you move to the next camp.

I dunno your elo or anything, i've only been playin leage less than a year, so i'm still a baddy, but learning fast. The build ive had most success with to split push and catch people out of posistion or cleaning up fleeing enemies from team fights is:

wriggles lantern (better imo if you are ahead. feral flare a nice attack speed and dmg boost from its passive, especially if you go botrk)
or
spirit of lizard elder (i would upgrade to this from madred's instead of wriggles if for some reason your early ganks fail)
Boots of mobility
Hydra
static shiv
IE
last whisper
bortk or BT depending on enemy tankiness (but buy vampir scepter early obviously for LS)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OMG I changed the ingame Shyvana icons to her dragon form when she's in Dragonform now.
> 
> I LOVE THIS PC GAME MODDING THING


Very nice! If it's that easy to mod... no wonder its so easy to do the map hacks to reveal wards and what not... Ever tried any of that?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> From what i've seen there is really no gray area. Black and white. You either get a quick start or fall REAL behind. Like everyone said, his early ganks are ridiculous, but late game team fights he is useless. Specially when folks get smart enough to sweep. Really he shines split pushing like andyroo mentioned, and melting folks who are out of position. I'm still not great with him... But solo que he is nice because hes compeltely independent. Don't even need a jungle leash and hes super fast clearly jungle beacause your boxes can finish off neuts as you move to the next camp.
> 
> I dunno your elo or anything, i've only been playin leage less than a year, so i'm still a baddy, but learning fast. The build ive had most success with to split push and catch people out of posistion or cleaning up fleeing enemies from team fights is:
> 
> wriggles lantern (better imo if you are ahead. feral flare a nice attack speed and dmg boost from its passive, especially if you go botrk)
> or
> spirit of lizard elder (i would upgrade to this from madred's instead of wriggles if for some reason your early ganks fail)
> Boots of mobility
> Hydra
> static shiv
> IE
> last whisper
> bortk or BT depending on enemy tankiness (but buy vampir scepter early obviously for LS)
> Very nice! If it's that easy to mod... no wonder its so easy to do the map hacks to reveal wards and what not... Ever tried any of that?


Cheating is for losers, and scum of the earth.

And it's not "that easy to mod" it's just art assets.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Cheating is for losers, and scum of the earth.
> 
> And it's not "that easy to mod" it's just art assets.


I agree with you on cheating. And i'd argue the ease of modding when we are on a forum website titled "overclock.net" lol. I just meant with all the local information being held on the client side rather than on the server, i've seen people do the map hacks and things. It is disappointing, but understandable why the game needs to be set up as it is performance wise. I imagine it would be too much different than modding visuals. Just finding the right hooks and editing to display as if they were your own? I don't condone it... and have no idea how to do it... but editing a game to alter the developers intent is editing a game to alter the developers intent. regardless of what or why. Which is what you are doing... So thats the only reason i mentioned it. Still though, nice job on your mods.


----------



## Skye12977

e) Nvm, Seems the server is having issues


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree with you on cheating. And i'd argue the ease of modding when we are on a forum website titled "overclock.net" lol. I just meant with all the local information being held on the client side rather than on the server, i've seen people do the map hacks and things. It is disappointing, but understandable why the game needs to be set up as it is performance wise. I imagine it would be too much different than modding visuals. Just finding the right hooks and editing to display as if they were your own? I don't condone it... and have no idea how to do it... but editing a game to alter the developers intent is editing a game to alter the developers intent. regardless of what or why. Which is what you are doing... So thats the only reason i mentioned it. Still though, nice job on your mods.


I all I want is my damn Shyvana's portraits back and not that god awful disgusting crap they made for her.
I discovered I could make the game just a bit more enjoyable while not messing with the actual gameplay itself.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I all I want is my damn Shyvana's portraits back and not that god awful disgusting crap they made for her.
> I discovered I could make the game just a bit more enjoyable while not messing with the actual gameplay itself.


That's called self-control







you have integrity haha. I commend you for it. Others however, are turd bags.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> That's called self-control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have integrity haha. I commend you for it. Others however, are turd bags.


Cheaters suck.


----------



## Fortunex

http://matchhistory.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/NA1/1554835292/32202236

95 minute game .-.


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree with you on cheating. And i'd argue the ease of modding when we are on a forum website titled "overclock.net" lol. I just meant with all the local information being held on the client side rather than on the server, i've seen people do the map hacks and things. It is disappointing, but understandable why the game needs to be set up as it is performance wise. I imagine it would be too much different than modding visuals. Just finding the right hooks and editing to display as if they were your own? I don't condone it... and have no idea how to do it... but editing a game to alter the developers intent is editing a game to alter the developers intent. regardless of what or why. Which is what you are doing... So thats the only reason i mentioned it. Still though, nice job on your mods.


Riot allows any mods that do not interfere with the gameplay. Mods such as custom skins, and custom visuals that do not give you an unfair advantage are not against the rules.

Riots stance on 3rd party mods
Quote:


> 2. We strive to make League of Legends the most sportsmanlike competitive game.
> 
> Programs or applications that warp your first interactions with other players have a direct impact on the sportsmanship of the game, and everyone deserves a fair first handshake.


Quote:


> 3. We want the community to be empowered to contribute to the League of Legends experience (as long as it doesn't clash with the above!).
> 
> There are a bunch of awesome resources out there for the League community: websites that have champion guides, stats, videos, fan art, wikis, mobile apps - you name it. We like that, and we think these resources are responsible for tons of growth and nurturing in the League community.


An amazing website I have used before for some of these visual "mods" is League Craft skins , where I got a skin for Malzahar which was the Kishin Asura Malzahar.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Still blows me away how devastating just one late game charm can be on Ahri. just one, and you can swing an entire match.
Go from straight up losing to win the match with one charm.
holy crap.


----------



## EddWar

One question, Is posible for a ADC not to depend of a support? May be with a lot of practice? champs like Twitch, Tristana, Ashe or Caitlyn, i don't know any ADC.

In mid I'm really bad, last time with Ziggs I ended 0/30/don'tcare agains a Cassiopea helped with Rammus, the jungler never help me or arrive very very late and arrive only for die.
I tried Talon, again in mid, against a Akali well... I prefer not to remember.

In top I barely go top, and I only have Teemo for that, and a Shivana kick my ass.

And I'm getting tired of been literally alone in bot, or with guy that haven't been supp or other ADC, mean while the enemy team has a skilled Thresh, Blitz, Morgana, etc.



Yesterday a guy as bugging to be ADC, so OK I become the supp (Janna), he/she choose Miss Fortune, and he was rushing Trinity, I was suggesting that before that, al least save money to buy the BF Sword for have a better farming, but no, so I said "OK, another lost game". Later he could have a easy double kill, but what he did, he hide in the brush.

I was like 

I guess I have to be more patient, because in the result page I saw that he is lvl 11.


----------



## Fortunex

The only time you don't have to depend on your support is if you're much much better than the other team and can outplay two people mechanically, or if you get really far ahead during lane phase and can 1v2 (but your support usually needs to help you to do that).

It's the main reason I stopped playing bot lane altogether. I like playing it with people that I have real synergy with, but I've only ever had that with one of my friends and one random in solo queue.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

More times I've lost bot lane due to a support not knowning what i tm,eans to support










so happy, a good past 24 hours.


----------



## lemon07r

Good ol' Reginald.

It makes me wonder what really goes on in those ranked matches in challenger elo, lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/29713-unofficial-pbe-patch-notes-for-9-24-2014
Championship Shyvana. im on cloud 9 right now, you have no idea.


----------



## lemon07r

Seems kind of chunky, I will stick to my beautiful ice drake shyvanna. I only started playing shyvanna because of that skin, the day it was released I saw the splash and thought to myself ermahgawd I want it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> http://www.reignofgaming.net/news/29713-unofficial-pbe-patch-notes-for-9-24-2014
> Championship Shyvana. im on cloud 9 right now, you have no idea.


----------



## r0ach

Welp, looks like I'm gonna hit plat for the first time. It's really annoying how many diamonds on alt accounts you fight in upper gold though...especially in top lane.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Seems kind of chunky, I will stick to my beautiful ice drake shyvanna. I only started playing shyvanna because of that skin, the day it was released I saw the splash and thought to myself ermahgawd I want it.




I would like this sking alot except she's wearing...erm..

Really Rito?

And this

always makes me laugh



edit:








for real


----------



## likethegun

So, very first game with "new" soraka... Was enough to make Lucian angry at the end haha. Not sure how I like the changes though. Early laning so much harder now, the only real upside is the silence stun. But its a skill shot now instead of target (which i'm fine with) but it no longer restores ally mana! That was HUGE bonus. Starfall has a strange delay and trajectory which will take some getting used to. I do like that she has enough dmg now though to where you can fight back if your adc falls... so thats cool I guess... but the healing is lame. Takes a considerable amount of your own health just to heal an ally. End game its no big deal. Specially if you have ardent... but... Dunno.



And enemy soraka was mid. Jarvan support lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> Riot allows any mods that do not interfere with the gameplay. Mods such as custom skins, and custom visuals that do not give you an unfair advantage are not against the rules.
> 
> Riots stance on 3rd party mods
> 
> An amazing website I have used before for some of these visual "mods" is League Craft skins , where I got a skin for Malzahar which was the Kishin Asura Malzahar.


Thanks for the info! Love that malz skin. One of my favs that I may try out now is the spiderman amumu skin!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*


this made me laugh. thank you.


----------



## Kasp1js

How I'm liking the W max/evolve Khazix, basically freelo


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> 
> 
> How I'm liking the W max/evolve Khazix, basically freelo


Khazix is still really strong even after his nerfs. The LCS assassin meta is really going hard.


----------



## andyroo89

sions new abilities is awesome.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well dayum.

top nami, ADC Ahri, ADC practice.


----------



## Jack Mac

Im done.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Grats!

AND FREAKING XPEKE, PICKING AHRI ON THE WORLDSTAGE, WINNING THE MATCH AGAINST THE KOREAN GODS!









I think I just became a SexPeke fan


----------



## w1zardofozz

Gonna interject on the adc comment. As a former ADC main I can tell you three champs to learn would be vayne, tristana, and possibly lucian. If you're well above average, which you will be some day, vayne and tristana can absolutely dominate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Grats!
> 
> AND FREAKING XPEKE, PICKING AHRI ON THE WORLDSTAGE, WINNING THE MATCH AGAINST THE KOREAN GODS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just became a SexPeke fan


*Insert backdooring innuendo here*

On topic now, I've only seen a few games of worlds D: most of them happen while I'm at school. What all have I missed?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Im done.


Does Riot consider you are in gold even you don't play ranked game anymore from now to the end of this season? Does Riot count the inactive ranked account!? This is what I try to do too, get from B2 to Silver 5 ha ha


----------



## mercu

nope, since season 3 rewards Riot does not care about your highest ranking for rewards, it just looks at where you are at the time they close the ladder for the rewards. So if you get Gold now, become inactive and drop to silver before end of season 4 you only get silver rewards.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

they just changed it. silver and golds can no longer drop tiers because of decay. plat and higher can though.

if you made gold, you can stop playing. you will get gold rewards.

Ranked inactivity decay is meant to ensure that only the best active players can hold on to their position through a season. While this makes sense for the most competitive tiers, it just ends up as source of stress for the rest of the ladder. To that end, we've removed inactivity decay for silver and gold (bronze was already immune - we fixed a bug where this wasn't the case for promo series).

*NEWQUALITY OF LIFE Silver and Gold players are now immune to inactivity decay*

BUGFIX Fixed a bug where Bronze players who went inactive during a promo series were decaying out of their series


----------



## mercu

you are right, totally forgot about that change.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> you are right, totally forgot about that change.


yeah, its a good change imo.

season 3 i was silver, but left the country for about a month and got dropped to bronze. im glad they put this in place. i still may try to hit gold, silver III at the moment, but ive been having some bad games on my other account which is silver V and i dont want to tilt on my SIII account too....


----------



## Jack Mac

Yep, so I'm done with ranked for this season, I just wanted my gold border and victorious skin. I'm tired of ranked after climbing from Bronze I to Gold V and I don't think I can go much further atm.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yep, so I'm done with ranked for this season, I just wanted my gold border and victorious skin. I'm tired of ranked after climbing from Bronze I to Gold V and I don't think I can go much further atm.


man, i really want to make a run for gold, but my gut tells me it will be a waste of time.

recently failed silver IV promos 2 times in a row on my main account. i was out of silver V and into silver III in like 10 games on my second account. having some problems now though....my last game had a mid lane go 1-9 vs a leblanc.....only in series.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

A friend of mine and I are going to get me to gold for the skin.
She's already gold 1, and really loves how I play.

And yes, I will be playing ADC Ahri when I can.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> A friend of mine and I are going to get me to gold for the skin.
> She's already gold 1, and really loves how I play.
> 
> And yes, I will be playing ADC Ahri when I can.


boosting is the cheesy way to get your rewards.

just sayin.


----------



## Avonosac

So what, its usually a free champion and a skin. Boost away.

Wow, they aren't even giving the champion this season...

Rito plz.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> boosting is the cheesy way to get your rewards.
> 
> just sayin.


That's not boosting....

Our MMR is really close, and we're a synergetic pair. They want to get into plat, and I want to get into gold, we're at the same ELO range LP system doesn't reflect actual skill.

Boosting is when you take someone on a lower ELO account who's main accounts are very high ELO and you duo with someone. To get higher.

Dont forget that I'm still +23 win loss significantly higher than my ELO bracket.
ELO Decay and LP decay lowered my actual rank.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Ohyeah Jack Mac

GRATS ON GOLD DUDE!

Just played a 1450 ELO match, got rocked in lane but turned around and destroyed mid/late team fights and skirmishes.
Wish I was as good in lane as I am teamfighting.
Still cant CS worth a damn.

C9 Hai at 89CS at 10 minuites and I'm barely pulling [email protected], man I suck at this last hitting thing.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> So what, its usually a free champion and a skin. Boost away.
> 
> Wow, they aren't even giving the champion this season...
> 
> Rito plz.


Are you sure we're not getting the champ? I made sure not to buy morgana just because I knew I'd save 1350IP and get her for free with the skin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Ohyeah Jack Mac
> 
> GRATS ON GOLD DUDE!
> 
> Just played a 1450 ELO match, got rocked in lane but turned around and destroyed mid/late team fights and skirmishes.
> Wish I was as good in lane as I am teamfighting.
> Still cant CS worth a damn.
> 
> C9 Hai at 89CS at 10 minuites and I'm barely pulling [email protected], man I suck at this last hitting thing.


Thanks, and I'm easily above average in lane but I fall off when it comes to teamfighting. I usually manage to hit 60CS @ 10 mins in a bad game, but average ~70-75 normally. which I'd say is pretty good for my rank. I main top lane and I'd say that I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I bought Morgana years ago.
But I would buy her just in case.


----------



## leekaiwei

Does the chatroom not exist anymore?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I bought Morgana years ago.
> But I would buy her just in case.


But I heard that you get the champ for free, I know some people got Elise for free with the skin. I think I'll hold off on the purchase and if I don't get the champ+skin I'll just send in a support ticket.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> But I heard that you get the champ for free, I know some people got Elise for free with the skin. I think I'll hold off on the purchase and if I don't get the champ+skin I'll just send in a support ticket.


You never know, and the season ends in november so you might as well just buy her you'll get the IP back pretty quick. I got 900 IP yesterday just playing normally.

Meanwhile playing with a Diamond1+Gold1 friend end up in a 1650 ELO match

10/0 Elise I still got my jungle moves baby.
Pulled an insane counter gank mid 2v2 Yasu Elise vs Zed rengar.
Was amazing.

Just normals but at least I didnt feel like I was just stomping on noobs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

MAN Im torn, watching Alliance play Ahri, I love Ahri but I HATE Froggen.

Glad to see Ahri on the world stage, but irritated to see Alliance win.

edit: http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/43197918#matches

Another ADC Ahri player, o.o This time gold rated.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> But I heard that you get the champ for free, I know some people got Elise for free with the skin. I think I'll hold off on the purchase and if I don't get the champ+skin I'll just send in a support ticket.


I can guarantee you that you get the champion as well, if you are eligible to get the championship Morgana skin.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I can guarantee you that you get the champion as well, if you are eligible to get the championship Morgana skin.


Victorious Morgana

Championship skin is going to Shyvana.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Victorious Morgana
> 
> Championship skin is going to Shyvana.


Right, sorry


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

In the hospital, sick as hell, pushed myself too hard trying to get back into ranked.
You guys are so lucky you have the stamina to play. I probably wont be able to even try to get to gold.


----------



## espn

Dont play an intensive game if you are really sick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> In the hospital, sick as hell, pushed myself too hard trying to get back into ranked.
> You guys are so lucky you have the stamina to play. I probably wont be able to even try to get to gold.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I don't want to believe that im too sick to play this game anymore.
i really like the characters ive grown fond of.

One of the whole reasons I wanted to get back into ranked was to prove adc ahri works like everyone was telling me to prove.
I really dont want to sit here and think that I cant play a game I used to play all the time.

this sucks


----------



## espn

Take time to recover, no one says u cannot play with normal brain power forever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I don't want to believe that im too sick to play this game anymore.
> i really like the characters ive grown fond of.
> 
> One of the whole reasons I wanted to get back into ranked was to prove adc ahri works like everyone was telling me to prove.
> I really dont want to sit here and think that I cant play a game I used to play all the time.
> 
> this sucks


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My hopes for the Season 4 championships is that whom ever wins, I hope they're playing ahri or nami, or both, so I can get the theme skin for ahri or nami. I would be happy as can be.
Froggen would redeem himself in my eyes if they pull ahri mid and win the tournament, and I get to buy an Alliance Ahri skin.

I have the SKT1 Vayne, and I want to get the Fnatic Janna, unfortunately none of the TPA skins are interesting.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

hahahaha

Kabum wins vs alliance, little miss Ahri on centerstage.
oh my god ahri go baby go.


----------



## Kasp1js

AWWW YISS


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> AWWW YISS


Congrats.
"syndra's brother hood"

well then, didn't expect that of her.


----------



## OkanG

Gratz dude! I should start solo queueing more.. I don't play LoL at all lately, but I have to grind to diamond before the season ends..


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*


http://i.imgur.com/7ZtAxD0.jpg LOL


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7ZtAxD0.jpg LOL


what in the...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

lul supose to be into promo's next ranked win


NAH U SILVR TREE NAO


----------



## espn

I jump to b1 then lose 4 games in a roll but system still dont kick me back to b2 yet ha ha


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I jump to b1 then lose 4 games in a roll but system still dont kick me back to b2 yet ha ha


When I was in bronze, I played Liandry's Shyvana to stomp on the low ELO players.

go with Liandries, Sorc boots, vamp ceptor, randuins, spirit visage, people chase you so hilariously.


----------



## espn

why is this better than other choice?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> When I was in bronze, I played Liandry's Shyvana to stomp on the low ELO players.
> 
> go with Liandries, Sorc boots, vamp ceptor, randuins, spirit visage, people chase you so hilariously.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> why is this better than other choice?


all of the jungle items are really bad on Shyvana, ancient golum is probably the only one worth building on her but it's such a waste of time for her. What Liandries does is it shreds HP, has MPen and HP and shyvana does insane amounts of magic damage with it without sacraficing anything she wouldnt need anyways.
Lower ELO players will buy HP and Armor, but they rarely buy MR items, so Liandry's rush on Shyvana gives her HP Magic helps her clear times and allows her to be an AoE monster against players who don't realize how much magic damage Shyvana can really do.
I have a friend who will play my Liandrys build for Shy in gold because apparently it's still quite strong up in gold as well.

MPen on Shyvana is pretty nasty to begin with, then add the HP+stacked HP Shreds+E and R AP, she does wicked amounts of damage without sacraficing being tanky.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> lul supose to be into promo's next ranked win
> 
> 
> NAH U SILVR TREE NAO


i skipped from bronze III to bronze I, then from silver V to silver III.

all without duoing with gold players...........................................................


----------



## CravinR1

Just finished my 10 game ranked with my wife.

Bronze II

Guess time to start playing ranked and get at least into silver. Anyone want to help? The only role I play regularly is ADC


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> all of the jungle items are really bad on Shyvana, ancient golum is probably the only one worth building on her but it's such a waste of time for her. What Liandries does is it shreds HP, has MPen and HP and shyvana does insane amounts of magic damage with it without sacraficing anything she wouldnt need anyways.
> Lower ELO players will buy HP and Armor, but they rarely buy MR items, so Liandry's rush on Shyvana gives her HP Magic helps her clear times and allows her to be an AoE monster against players who don't realize how much magic damage Shyvana can really do.
> I have a friend who will play my Liandrys build for Shy in gold because apparently it's still quite strong up in gold as well.
> 
> MPen on Shyvana is pretty nasty to begin with, then add the HP+stacked HP Shreds+E and R AP, she does wicked amounts of damage without sacraficing being tanky.


I see. I just check and look like none of Shyvana abilities slow enemy, then how can Liandries be effective? The magic damage doesn't last too then Liandries effect would be so small.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just finished my 10 game ranked with my wife.
> 
> Bronze II
> 
> Guess time to start playing ranked and get at least into silver. Anyone want to help? The only role I play regularly is ADC


Then what is your wife role LOL.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I see. I just check and look like none of Shyvana abilities slow enemy, then how can Liandries be effective? The magic damage doesn't last too then Liandries effect would be so small.


What does slows have to do with anything and liandrys?
Shyvana is a speed character, build Randuins, BOTRK, for CCs on Shyvana.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> What does slows have to do with anything and liandrys?
> Shyvana is a speed character, build Randuins, BOTRK, for CCs on Shyvana.


You said building Liandry's Shyvana
" This bonus damage is doubled against movement-impaired units "


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> all of the jungle items are really bad on Shyvana, ancient golum is probably the only one worth building on her but it's such a waste of time for her. What Liandries does is it shreds HP, has MPen and HP and shyvana does insane amounts of magic damage with it without sacraficing anything she wouldnt need anyways.
> Lower ELO players will buy HP and Armor, but they rarely buy MR items, so Liandry's rush on Shyvana gives her HP Magic helps her clear times and allows her to be an AoE monster against players who don't realize how much magic damage Shyvana can really do.
> I have a friend who will play my Liandrys build for Shy in gold because apparently it's still quite strong up in gold as well.
> 
> MPen on Shyvana is pretty nasty to begin with, then add the HP+stacked HP Shreds+E and R AP, she does wicked amounts of damage without sacraficing being tanky.


Feral Flare was godlike on shyvana. But after the FF nerfs I prefer other junglers more.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> Feral Flare was godlike on shyvana. But after the FF nerfs I prefer other junglers more.


Feral is gawd awful on Shyvana.
All of the jungle items are but if you're picking up a jungle item on Shy, get Ancient Golum for tanky AoE sustain.
I find its just better to rush right into Randuins and lifesteal instead of trying to spend the time to pick up golum and then go onto other items.
Pick up spirit stone, and stop there for sustain jungle clears, then go for Randuins for ganking and tanking power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You said building Liandry's Shyvana
> " This bonus damage is doubled against movement-impaired units "


that's just an added effect, you get Liandries for HP, MPen, AP. It generates 10% more total damage over the course of a match versus the jungler specifc items.
As for the CC, Shyvana builds Randuins as a core item and often builds Blade of the Ruined king, giving even more effect to Liandrys and remember this game isnt single player affair, if your allies have CCs, Liandrys is going to do much more.
But alone on Shyvana it's still a pretty nasty pick up because of just how much magic damage Shyvana really does.
Most people are aware she scales her Q and W on AD, but W produces magic damage and especially in her dragon form where she can get extra damage from her fire trail AND burn out ticks. That's why I always run Sorc shoes on Shyvana.
She deals so much magic damage without ever needing to actually Build AP items, but you add MPEN items and it makes her absolutely devastating.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You said building Liandry's Shyvana
> " This bonus damage is doubled against movement-impaired units "


Rylais + liandrys?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Rylais + liandrys?


still not much damage since her AP damage doesn't last for seconds.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> still not much damage since her AP damage doesn't last for seconds.


I believe her fire from R and E are magic damage as well, are they not? With 40% CDR her fire is up probably 60% of the time...

I'm just playing along, I'm not sure why boosting a skill which has been nerfed for damage 3 times, will provide bronze stomp potential but hey lets theorycraft.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I believe her fire from R and E are magic damage as well, are they not? With 40% CDR her fire is up probably 60% of the time...
> 
> I'm just playing along, I'm not sure why boosting a skill which has been nerfed for damage 3 times, will provide bronze stomp potential but hey lets theorycraft.


liandrys is only good for someone like Teemo with mushroom last for like 5 seconds and every second cost damage especially double damage with slow down.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Rylais + liandrys?


Rylais is actually an interesting item on her as well.
I've get it for the sake of mass slows. Jump into an enemy team, and burn out, slow everyone.
Tanky AP item

Shyvana has her speed and sticking power and AoE.
Liandrys is a very interesting item for her because it does so much damage even without movement impairment.

Shyvana is an interesting character because her build options are so far out there.
Infact a friend of mine who mains shyvana and I were build testing a top lane Shyvana build and late game Void Staff is an insanely good item for her if you don't need anymore tankyness and are using merc treds.

AP Shyvana has insane burst potential and procs Lich Bane extremely Often. I actually have a rune/mastery page set up for AP Shyvana called Lich Dragon.
(Check it in game: Wife Of Shyvana NA server)

Shyvana is one of the "Zergling" champions, refering to the way Zerg behave in Starcraft2, they counterbuild whatever is thrown at them.

Like Randuins+Frozen heart is a strong counter to AD heavy teams, Liandries+BOTRK is a very strong anti HP combo. Randiuns+BOTRK is good active CC she can use for core CC, She can build Rylais to be a massive CC Distruption, she can build Blood thirster+Trinity force and take towers down insanely fast and be a crazy split pusher. She can be an AoE nightmare with Hydra and Liandrys.
I'm not even talking about mallet peel or thornmail, ect.

Shyvana has the widest range of possible builds of any champion that I know of in the game.

She's a lich bane nightmare. She's an AP hyrid, she can full gank, she can CC stack, she can mADC, she can split push, she can even support jungle by going zeke's+Randuins+sightstone+Frozen heart.

The only thing Shyvana can't really do is play vs ranged harass.
which is why she's not a popular top laner anymore.


----------



## espn

Is that right after promoted to another level in rank, even keep losing would not drop back to last rank? LOL I have lost more but still in B1.


----------



## espn

have you guys try soraka rework? she can do so much ap damage now


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> have you guys try soraka rework? she can do so much ap damage now


she cant solo lane anymore because she can't heal herself.
Top Raka is now dead as AP Yi is now dead.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> she cant solo lane anymore because she can't heal herself.
> Top Raka is now dead as AP Yi is now dead.


I found this out the hard way!!!!!!!!!!!

I have never lost lane so hard in my life (An to a Top Morde for god's sake!), luckily my team was chill about it and between me (as raka top) and our support Kayle they couldn't kill anyone in team fights so we just pushed mid hard.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's the fastest way to get decent at League?

I never played League or any MMO before and I need to get to speed fast.


----------



## OkanG

Watch streams, play a lot. Are you level 30?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's the fastest way to get decent at League?
> 
> I never played League or any MMO before and I need to get to speed fast.


Practice cs'ing, learn ward placement, learn champion match ups for lanes, practice and work on map awareness. Mechanics will come with time, if you're naturally a good gamer you will pick things up quickly. I watched a good deal of pro play more so than anything. Currently plat.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm just downloading it so I have no idea what you are talking about









What should I do as someone who never played LoL and anything similar? Practice with bots first?


----------



## OkanG

Ah I see! Well, there are some very basic guides. I'll see if I can find them somewhere. Other than that, start out with the tutorial, then with bots. I think you can start playing against others when you're level 5?

Anyways, leveling to 30 (which is max, and the time you can start playing ranked) can be tedious for new players, since the game is filled with smurfs. A smurf is basically an experienced player who starts a new account and plays on it, in case you didn't know









But still, practice makes perfect like everything else. There are a lot of guides on the internet, just Google some item builds for the different champions. Choose a couple of champions that you like, and read some of the top rated guides. Not only will they help you with items, but the good guides also explain the strengths and weaknesses of the champion, which is useful. Oh, and above all else; have fun!

EDIT:

This explains all the basics. Could be a little overwhelming, so there's no need to grind through it all at once. Getting the basics down can take some time, and you shouldn't stress it too much.

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/the-general-guide-to-league-of-legends-195826

http://forums.euw.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=219


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks









Is it possible to be silver or gold in 2 month? I need to get good at League urgently.


----------



## espn

This season will be end in nov and you get reward base on your rank. I dont think you have enough time to get to level 30 to play ranked game except you play at least 8 hours everyday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to be silver or gold in 2 month? I need to get good at League urgently.


----------



## espn

The hardest hard is not learning the game and be good! The hardest part is if you keep chatting and said something like you guys are noob feed all day long, then sometimes you get chat ban ir game ban for two weeks or more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to be silver or gold in 2 month? I need to get good at League urgently.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to be silver or gold in 2 month? I need to get good at League urgently.


Definitely possible, especially if you've played other MOBAs or pick things up quickly and have the right attitude.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Played 2 games with easy bot.

Went 2/10/11 in first and 5/7/9 in second. Is that decent for beginner with 0 MOBA experience?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Played 2 games with easy bot.
> 
> Went 2/10/11 in first and 5/7/9 in second. Is that decent for beginner with 0 MOBA experience?


you are just playing against some stupid bot but not real human.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Just finished my 10 game ranked with my wife.
> 
> Bronze II
> 
> Guess time to start playing ranked and get at least into silver. Anyone want to help? The only role I play regularly is ADC


add me likethegun. I was plazed in bronze 1 when i completed matches, but have since dropped hard haha. BUT, if we duo and you like adc. I can sup like a boss.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> add me likethegun. I was plazed in bronze 1 when i completed matches, but have since dropped hard haha. BUT, if we duo and you like adc. I can sup like a boss.


which sup do you use?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Man... I'm too nervous to play ranked solo right now.
I know I can get gold but I get this clutching feeling that I'm going to screw everything up.

I've lost all self confidence.
Happened last season when I hit positive winscore and was just a few wins away from gold, I went on a huge tilt and completely ruined my chances of getting gold.
ugh.


----------



## espn

You just play with a pro friend then it is easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Man... I'm too nervous to play ranked solo right now.
> I know I can get gold but I get this clutching feeling that I'm going to screw everything up.
> 
> I've lost all self confidence.
> Happened last season when I hit positive winscore and was just a few wins away from gold, I went on a huge tilt and completely ruined my chances of getting gold.
> ugh.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Played 2 games with easy bot.
> 
> Went 2/10/11 in first and 5/7/9 in second. Is that decent for beginner with 0 MOBA experience?


You'll be fine. As with other games, two games aren't going to help you improve, and it won't give you an accurate representation of your skill level either. You'll notice when you eventually get to level 30 and play ranked, you'll be sure that you've hit your true rank after a minimum om 50-60 games IMO.
Just play a lot, that's all there is to it


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is intermediate bot comparable to low level human player?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is intermediate bot comparable to low level human player?


Bots and real humans aren't really comparable, as the bots reflexes might be worse than real humans, but the decision making of a truly new player could be controversial to the better play, which bots might be coded to do. You just gotta jump into normal games and ignore the flamers. If someone goes 20/0 on either team, don't sweat it. As I said, there are a lot of experienced players making new accounts to play on.

And generally, having more kills than deaths are obviously a good thing, but being 8/7 compared to 6/7 doesn't make a whole lot of difference, especially not in low-level play.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I see.

I'll play a few more matches with bots to learn the rope then I'll try some PvP


----------



## EddWar

I suck at this game.










And I can't stop playing it.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How long does finding a random 5v5 PvP take?

I'm lvl5 and I waited 2 minutes but cant find a game. Should I wait till Im lvl 10?


----------



## OkanG

Haven't been level 5 for over 3 years so I wouldn't know.

Ususally takes everywhere from 10 seconds to 3 minutes for me regardless of queue.


----------



## lemon07r

Look what just came in my mail







, got it for $220, and $3 for fully insured shipping.


EDIT: Lol looking at the picture now it reveals alot more then i thought! xD I just realized my td deposit reciept is there, my goofy looking freebie mouse pad is there and you can see my 650w xfx silver powersupply because I had the case side open.
(xfx is real good, seasonic rebrand with 7 years of warranty covering everything







)


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Look what just came in my mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , got it for $220, and $3 for fully insured shipping.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Lol looking at the picture now it reveals alot more then i thought! xD I just realized my td deposit reciept is there, my goofy looking freebie mouse pad is there and you can see my 650w xfx silver powersupply because I had the case side open.
> (xfx is real good, seasonic rebrand with 7 years of warranty covering everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


SSD is cool but doesn't help LOL load time much. Even you are the fastest one still you always need to wait for the other nine people. I have a SSHD and my lol loading speed is around 60%, 70% of SSD user, and my lol loading speed is around half of normal HDD. Just by looking at loading for so many times.


----------



## espn

How can a AP Sona has the most damage in one shot? Seem like it is fun to play her, keep healing and do all support work while still can do a lot of damage from middle to late game. So easy to gain over 20 assists with her.


----------



## lemon07r

Well lol load speed is biased mostly by your hard drive speed, so it will improve my my individual load speed by a crazy amount not that it matters since you need to wait for everyone else lol (like you said), but I didnt buy it just for lol. The difference bettween sshd and hd + ssd cache and ssd are like day and night, that 40-60% is compared to older ssds. This little beastie runs a Marvell 88SS9189 with Micron Custom Firmware controller, which is also used in the second fastest ssd (was fastest, i think it was the sandisk extreme something, idk, but then the samsung 850 pro happened lol). That comparison between sshds to ssds is probably vs older ssds, probably because they are using data from when sshds were released (I remember that, I was pretty pumped, helped a friend build a system with a sshd, also helped another with with a srt cache of 60gb with one of the new corsair ssds, so I know the differences in speed from first hand experience).

I was thinking of getting a sshd, but prices havent dropped since release, and they havent gotten any faster where as ssds have continued to have gotten a lot faster and cheaper. I still think sshds are a great buy if you need the space or got it around the time of release.

So i forgot to order a extra sata cable







, had planned on using my current 500gb hd as a storage drive. Ordered one just now, its gonna take a week to 2 weeks D:.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> How can a AP Sona has the most damage in one shot? Seem like it is fun to play her, keep healing and do all support work while still can do a lot of damage from middle to late game. So easy to gain over 20 assists with her.


Shes really op atm imo, massive burst and and spell theif gives all ur spells a bonus 15 dmg right off the bat for up to 3 spells at a time, and those aoe heals.. so op, scales of %hp, grants shield, op aoe spam, and of course dat aoe dance off (stun) lol.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Well lol load speed is biased mostly by your hard drive speed, so it will improve my my individual load speed by a crazy amount not that it matters since you need to wait for everyone else lol (like you said), but I didnt buy it just for lol. The difference bettween sshd and hd + ssd cache and ssd are like day and night, that 40-60% is compared to older ssds. This little beastie runs a Marvell 88SS9189 with Micron Custom Firmware controller, which is also used in the second fastest ssd (was fastest, i think it was the sandisk extreme something, idk, but then the samsung 850 pro happened lol). That comparison between sshds to ssds is probably vs older ssds, probably because they are using data from when sshds were released (I remember that, I was pretty pumped, helped a friend build a system with a sshd, also helped another with with a srt cache of 60gb with one of the new corsair ssds, so I know the differences in speed from first hand experience).
> 
> I was thinking of getting a sshd, but prices havent dropped since release, and they havent gotten any faster where as ssds have continued to have gotten a lot faster and cheaper. I still think sshds are a great buy if you need the space or got it around the time of release.
> 
> So i forgot to order a extra sata cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , had planned on using my current 500gb hd as a storage drive. Ordered one just now, its gonna take a week to 2 weeks D:.


I don't know there are old ssd generation and new ssd generation. How to tell?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Shes really op atm imo, massive burst and and spell theif gives all ur spells a bonus 15 dmg right off the bat for up to 3 spells at a time, and those aoe heals.. so op, scales of %hp, grants shield, op aoe spam, and of course dat aoe dance off (stun) lol.


Alright then how do you build her? Any example guide?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Shes really op atm imo, massive burst and and spell theif gives all ur spells a bonus 15 dmg right off the bat for up to 3 spells at a time, and those aoe heals.. so op, scales of %hp, grants shield, op aoe spam, and of course dat aoe dance off (stun) lol.


I bought my desktop sshd right before ssd had very big price drop. With current ssd low price range, sshd is not really practical at all.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I don't know there are old ssd generation and new ssd generation. How to tell?


Well for me I figure this out by the controller used and and nand used (more specifically the manufacturing process of the nand, like with cpu's a lower __nm usually means better nand). Controllers are a different story, some are really great some not so much, most of the newer ones are good, but some of the times they turn out terrible so the best way to figure it out is to search reviews.

The easier but less reliable to way to till if the ssd is a newer gen/faster model is by looking at specs, though I wouldn't really trust those much, but if you do trust them you would be looking at read/write iops and read/write speeds (average/sustained/sequential/etc), higher is better.

Also TLC < MLC Nand, if we are looking at a unbiased comparison, the samsung 840 evo was based off of tlc nand but was really great anyways because samsung has great controllers and nand, samsung is one of the only companies to make their own parts for ssds, so while more expensive then most, they are really good. Crucial uses micron nand and proven sandforce controllers (not all sandforce controllers were good), so they have reliable ssds and some pretty cool enterprise features in their consumer ssds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Alright then how do you build her? Any example guide?


I don't play her myself that much but look here:
http://www.lolking.net/guides/51464 (highest rated guide atm)
http://www.lolking.net/guides/234310 (really indepth, I personally like his style of sona too)
http://www.lolking.net/guides/261973 (highest elo sona guide I could find)

I would read multiple guides and take the good things you liked and incorporate it into your playstyle and see how it goes, then you can adapt and improve from there, that's usually how I go about things when playing champs I am either unfamiliar with or trying to improve my performance with.


----------



## SoliDD

Cant decide between this game and Club Penguin. I know its free but is it worth playing?


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Cant decide between this game and Club Penguin. I know its free but is it worth playing?


Just a heads up some people aren't going to take your question and might answer you rudely and tell you it's not even a comparison, just ignore them lol.

As for my serious answer, League of Legends hands down lol. I play a lot of pc games, from the 50 games I have on my steam, to my 20ish other non steam games, and and around 4-7 mmos, do I play them regularly? Lol no thats way too much, I problably play like 3 mmo's , LoL, and a couple of my steam games seriously, but out of all those I play league the most, I probably have over 4000 hours on league considering I have over 2000 games in normals, around 700 ranked games this season, and around 1000 ranked games last season I think.

Unfortunately I can't compare to club penguin because I have played a maximum of 5 minutes. Me and a friend created accounts, then said inappropriate things until we got banned. Was good giggles and fun lol however immature it may have been.

So I would say it's not only worth playing but its also worth quitting club penguin and going full time on league.

You might not like at first (like me and many others) because of the learning curve, its a bit hard at the beginning because there are so many champs, but it gets easier. I have had all the champs since 2 years ago lol. One of the best parts I think is there is there are always new things to try with champions you are unfamiliar with, I loved that, now I have to wait every month for a new champ to be released.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Played a PvP and got 2/6/7. Is that decent for lvl6 ?


----------



## Cyn

New to the game, at level 16.

So, I can play in intermediate bot games without an issue (with strangers). Problem is mainly when I play with friends, my friends insist on coming down from their lanes to mine and yanking away kills, minions, etc to show off, and I can't actually attempt to test or improve myself because of constant interferance (No, they aren't juggling either).

Any idea on how I could work on my skills besides throwing my friends to the curb and playing by myself?


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Played a PvP and got 2/6/7. Is that decent for lvl6 ?


Keep going, the fact that you aren't playing bots and managing less then 10 deaths is good, I would try to keep a kda over 1 and continue to play pvp. I myself didn't like the idea of bots when I first started playing league so I didn't play my first bot game until a good while after I hit lvl 30 lmao.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyn*
> 
> New to the game, at level 16.
> 
> So, I can play in intermediate bot games without an issue (with strangers). Problem is mainly when I play with friends, my friends insist on coming down from their lanes to mine and yanking away kills, minions, etc to show off, and I can't actually attempt to test or improve myself because of constant interferance (No, they aren't juggling either).
> 
> Any idea on how I could work on my skills besides throwing my friends to the curb and playing by myself?


A part of the game is dealing with interference, if you think that's bad your going to hate everyone when you start playing ranked. There are a lot of thing you can do, you don't have to be in your one set lane at all times, when your friend comes down you could set up a kill, or last hit better then him and take all the minion kills then tell him he came down for no reason because you got all the minion gold anyways lol, or you can head into the jungle and take camps but try not to grief your jungler if you have one, you can go to his lane or another lane and push that lane, you can go gank another lane, you can go and ward, you can watch the map carefully and predict when and where your enemies are moving then position yourself accordingly to route them.

There are so many possibilities, keep a open mind and try to step out of your comfort zone to try different things, also think over things smartly instead of rashly when trying these new things.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I wish they would just disable ranked for osx until they decide to fix it.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

*Championship Shyvana* splash art










It looks fantastic. Powerful pose, exudes confidence, Dragonform is clearly visuable yet shrouded in the backdrop.
Whoever is the artist for it, kudos, thumbs up, Fantastic. I'll be making a wallpaper of it here for my Eyefinity Display once it goes live.

Imo, it's a good throw back to her old classic splash with the pose of confidence and pride, with a stance of "I am the greatest there ever was"

It's awesome Riot.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> *Championship Shyvana* splash art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic. Powerful pose, exudes confidence, Dragonform is clearly visuable yet shrouded in the backdrop.
> Whoever is the artist for it, kudos, thumbs up, Fantastic. I'll be making a wallpaper of it here for my Eyefinity Display once it goes live.
> 
> Imo, it's a good throw back to her old classic splash with the pose of confidence and pride, with a stance of "I am the greatest there ever was"
> 
> It's awesome Riot.


Splash looks sexy, I hope they improve the in game, I might buy it if they do.


----------



## OkanG

She looks so.. human


----------



## espn

If you want to be gold u need to be lu
ike 20-0-0 againsting this kind of begineers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Played a PvP and got 2/6/7. Is that decent for lvl6 ?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> If you want to be gold u need to be lu
> ike 20-0-0 againsting this kind of begineers.


They are not beginners. 60% are smurfs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> She looks so.. human


That's because she is human. She's a half dragon. Half dragons aren't deftly dragonized, Dragons take human form and they have dragonic features, half dragons, have very little to no dragonic featuring.
Remember that Shyvana is not a dragon, she's a half dragon, and her dragon form is a false dragon called a ground wyrven.
Quote:


> what she actually turns into in transformation is a ground wyrven, Drakes are 6 limbed flyers. Wyrms are Ancient ground winged dragons, Wyrven are 4 limbed forewinged (described as false dragons to many lores) and ground wyrven forelimbs have swept their wings backwards and can no longer take flight. Shyvana's dragon form is a ground wyrven, which is actually consistant with the characticts of half animagus character types. Her father was a drake, her mother was human, she turned out to be a mixture of the 2 that resulted in a dominate human form that can shift into a ground wyrven(false dragon)form.
> 
> /lorehound


She's an animagus character(shapeshifter) but isnt a true shapeshifter either. She can't maintain her dragon form, she can only do it in battle, when she's enraged.

People try too hard to attribute true dragon features into Shyvana when she's just a half dragon.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> If you want to be gold u need to be lu
> ike 20-0-0 againsting this kind of begineers.


Im gold, I don't do that well all the time, I have diamond friends that always get that sort of expectation, they say the expectations that they will go ham like that every match is stupid, they aren't gods, they won't run a perfect match every time.
But one thing is for sure, the higher elo the player, the more consistently they play well.

And he never said he wanted to be gold, lol, he said for a lvl 7. Which I don't think is bad because most people running pvp matches at that lvl are smurfs.

Anyone interested in running ranked teams tomorrow? I'm running games from 8:30am Eastern time (gmt -5) till around 8pm. Add Arbiter Knight if your interested, or add me on skype lemon07r. I'm taking all ranks so as long as they are cool.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

lemon, I added you









My tag is Totally Noob

I can play at 2 - 5 pm, 7 pm onwards.


----------



## espn

all ranked team up is always horrible. I tried once with a guy around level 10. Then he found his friends all with around level ten. Then we face all level 30 teams and they all become god.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Im gold, I don't do that well all the time, I have diamond friends that always get that sort of expectation, they say the expectations that they will go ham like that every match is stupid, they aren't gods, they won't run a perfect match every time.
> But one thing is for sure, the higher elo the player, the more consistently they play well.
> 
> And he never said he wanted to be gold, lol, he said for a lvl 7. Which I don't think is bad because most people running pvp matches at that lvl are smurfs.
> 
> Anyone interested in running ranked teams tomorrow? I'm running games from 8:30am Eastern time (gmt -5) till around 8pm. Add Arbiter Knight if your interested, or add me on skype lemon07r. I'm taking all ranks so as long as they are cool.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> all ranked team up is always horrible. I tried once with a guy around level 10. Then he found his friends all with around level ten. Then we face all level 30 teams and they all become god.


How do you do ranked teams with levels 10s? Sounds like hacks.


----------



## espn

I mean non rank team up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> How do you do ranked teams with levels 10s? Sounds like hacks.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So AntiAliasing is seriously screwed up in LoL

I turn it on and I get massive shadow effect issues.
What in the heck?


----------



## Kasp1js

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> If you want to be gold u need to be lu
> ike 20-0-0 againsting this kind of begineers.


Not necessarily, there are indeed a lot of smurfs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I mean non rank team up


That's because the system tries to pair 4man; 5man premades against other 4,5man premades, there probably aren't many lvl10 premade games happening...

Also all these nice skins...RIP wallet.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So AntiAliasing is seriously screwed up in LoL
> 
> I turn it on and I get massive shadow effect issues.
> What in the heck?


Yeah AA is pretty buggy in league, seems it wasn't implemented right, I thought it was just driver issues for my old 4850. Seeing as league isn't super taxing I would force OGSSA if you have a decent system, basically a higher quality AA (done by rendering the game at a resolution higher then your native resolution then down sampling to your native resolution) at the cost of performance/efficiency, it should also come out a lot less messed up compared to the built in AA option.
http://lifehacker.com/run-pc-games-at-a-higher-resolution-than-your-monitor-s-1577524203
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/14001-how-to-run-higher-than-the-maximum-resolutions-on-your-display/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> Yeah AA is pretty buggy in league, seems it wasn't implemented right, I thought it was just driver issues for my old 4850. Seeing as league isn't super taxing I would force OGSSA if you have a decent system, basically a higher quality AA (done by rendering the game at a resolution higher then your native resolution then down sampling to your native resolution) at the cost of performance/efficiency, it should also come out a lot less messed up compared to the built in AA option.
> http://lifehacker.com/run-pc-games-at-a-higher-resolution-than-your-monitor-s-1577524203
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/14001-how-to-run-higher-than-the-maximum-resolutions-on-your-display/


I hate to be nitpicky bit OGSSAA isnt what you think it is.

Before I moved to Eyefinity I was using a 2K resolution OGSSAA display.
I'm a huge advocate for OGSSAA, and in truth it's not actually a true AA method. It's just a softmod.
It works fantastic for everything, no matter what game yes, its awesome, but it doesnt show up on screenshots, and that's what I need.

Here's my OGSSAA demostration images that I post for people on the effects of OGSSAA

Both of these images were captured on my 2160x1215 OGSSAA(1600x900) display

This has FXAA


This does not


Why does the 2nd image have Jaggies? Because it's a screenshot and contrary to the name and popular belief OGSSAA doesn't actually anti alias anything. It's only apparent to the viewer.

I need an actual AA method for the screenshots I want to talk, so I need a solution that works with LoL, wont get me banned, and doesn't cause the game to screw up.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I hate to be nitpicky bit OGSSAA isnt what you think it is.
> 
> Before I moved to Eyefinity I was using a 2K resolution OGSSAA display.
> I'm a huge advocate for OGSSAA, and in truth it's not actually a true AA method. It's just a softmod.
> It works fantastic for everything, no matter what game yes, its awesome, but it doesnt show up on screenshots, and that's what I need.
> 
> Here's my OGSSAA demostration images that I post for people on the effects of OGSSAA
> 
> Both of these images were captured on my 2160x1215 OGSSAA(1600x900) display
> 
> This has FXAA
> 
> 
> This does not
> 
> 
> Why does the 2nd image have Jaggies? Because it's a screenshot and contrary to the name and popular belief OGSSAA doesn't actually anti alias anything. It's only apparent to the viewer.
> 
> I need an actual AA method for the screenshots I want to talk, so I need a solution that works with LoL, wont get me banned, and doesn't cause the game to screw up.


You can try forcing AA through catalyst, not sure how well it will go, didn't work well for me but I tried a few years ago and I am running a legacy card on legacy drivers (4850).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> You can try forcing AA through catalyst, not sure how well it will go, didn't work well for me but I tried a few years ago and I am running a legacy card on legacy drivers (4850).


i did that and it doesnt work. it leaves shadow markings all over the screen.


----------



## Cyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> A part of the game is dealing with interference, if you think that's bad your going to hate everyone when you start playing ranked. There are a lot of thing you can do, you don't have to be in your one set lane at all times, when your friend comes down you could set up a kill, or last hit better then him and take all the minion kills then tell him he came down for no reason because you got all the minion gold anyways lol, or you can head into the jungle and take camps but try not to grief your jungler if you have one, you can go to his lane or another lane and push that lane, you can go gank another lane, you can go and ward, you can watch the map carefully and predict when and where your enemies are moving then position yourself accordingly to route them.
> 
> There are so many possibilities, keep a open mind and try to step out of your comfort zone to try different things, also think over things smartly instead of rashly when trying these new things.


I know it's a game of interference, but they mainly do it to show off ever since I wanted to try other roles than Support. I'm confident in my support game, and they know it, which is why I feel that it's more of a show for them to display they are better in more aggressive roles and I'm not needed, so I don't get the chance to practice and improve, and making note of my lower level than they are (Even though I usually have 2nd or 3rd highest minion kills).

I think I'll just stick to games with strangers though to attempt to improve my top/mid/ADC game, and just stick to support with them which is what they want anyway.


----------



## Narokuu

Leagues new update i beleive will have AA, i cannot confirm it though. Its an entire rework on thier engine, and on the PBE it looks fantastic.

Meanwhile, i was bored and had not polayed a game in almost a week and decided to Zilean Mid, after seeing it in Worlds it was fun to do Slowly making the climb out of gold


----------



## Avonosac

I see that they are working on a Mac client, I hope that means they are working on porting to linux soon.. LOL and diablo are probably the last 2 games at this point in time even giving me a reason to run windows.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So my Solo que MMR is 1460.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is Ashe any good? If i chase someone I die half of the time.

Should I switch to Nasus?


----------



## Avonosac

Generally chasing is not an advisable thing to do, every step you take generally puts you out of position. Usually they are running towards a bush with an ally in it, or a turret or something which will help them beat you. What you need to do is learn how long, or how much space you need to kill people but first learn how to farm your CS in lane, without being killed by your opponent or pushed out, and to trade when they come in to try to bully you out.

Nasus is an entirely different type of character, top vrs ad carry.

Also, Ashe isn't tremendously powerful on her own, she is a carry which requires a lot of team coordination to really shine. You might want to try Tristanna as she is not only really powerful in this patch, but she is also on the easier side as far as skill cap is concerned.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is Ashe any good? If i chase someone I die half of the time.
> 
> Should I switch to Nasus?


There are 3 lanes and jungle on the map as you can see. 5 roles of characters are there for different works in these location. You need to learn more about understand which character is which role. Ashe is a bottom lane and we call her a "adc". Normally a "support" role is with adc at bot lanes.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

After a few games I eventually realized Ashe is weak









I'll just work on my teamwork then.


----------



## espn

she can be very strong and carry whole team to win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> After a few games I eventually realized Ashe is weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just work on my teamwork then.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

But she is only strong in mid to late game.

I figured that this game is all about running away like a wuss...


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But she is only strong in mid to late game.
> 
> I figured that this game is all about running away like a wuss...


ha ha you can chase everyone if you are ahead lol.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But she is only strong in mid to late game.
> 
> I figured that this game is all about running away like a wuss...


Well, play mobile champion.

when I get away from people they usually call me a coward, and I reply "You're playing a champ that can't chase don't be mad"


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> ha ha you can chase everyone if you are ahead lol.


I chase someone who is low health, boom he black magic and I die hard.

Ashe is only good for hit and run. Or if the other guy is focused on a teammate.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I chase someone who is low health, boom he black magic and I die hard.
> 
> Ashe is only good for hit and run. Or if the other guy is focused on a teammate.


What is your summoner level.


----------



## espn

you dont play enough to tell what a champ good or bad at LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I chase someone who is low health, boom he black magic and I die hard.
> 
> Ashe is only good for hit and run. Or if the other guy is focused on a teammate.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I chase someone who is low health, boom he black magic and I die hard.
> 
> Ashe is only good for hit and run. Or if the other guy is focused on a teammate.


The reason Ashe is a recommended AD Carry for new players, is because her mechanics are very.. AD Carry'ish. She relies on auto-attacking and stutter stepping while doing so to kite her enemies. This is a common mechanic every ADC should practice, and the reason Ashe is one of the recommended carries to learn that on, is because she's easy to do it on because of the built-in slow on her Q, and her long auto attack range. Furthermore, she has a global stun, aoe slow AND an ability that grants bonus gold on minion kill AND gives vision. These are ALL mechanics that helps the newer player. The downside to her is that her damage is slightly lower than the average AD Carry, but you basically do 0 damage when you're dead anyways, so it's better for a new player to deal a little damage on an easy champion instead of dying all the time and doing no damage with a harder champion.

Sorry for all the rambling, if you're into the AD Carry role, look into "orb walking/stutter stepping" as it's the single most important thing to maximize your damage in teamfights.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I chase someone who is low health, boom he black magic and I die hard.
> 
> Ashe is only good for hit and run. Or if the other guy is focused on a teammate.


Try Teemo.







_Everybody loves him._


----------



## espn

ha ha after big mushroom nerf he is not that fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Try Teemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Everybody loves him._


----------



## espn

using a new powerful graphic card to play lol would waste so much energy and pay more power bill? Since the fps cap of lol suck, almost all of us play with uncapp. Mine is old hd5770 so just enough to be around 90 fps so not wasting a lot of energy, but if you use new and expensive kind should be like 300 fps or more.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> using a new powerful graphic card to play lol would waste so much energy and pay more power bill? Since the fps cap of lol suck, almost all of us play with uncapp. Mine is old hd5770 so just enough to be around 90 fps so not wasting a lot of energy, but if you use new and expensive kind should be like 300 fps or more.


VSync caps the fps at your monitors refresh rate, and it doesn't suck like the FPS cap setting.


----------



## espn

you mean graphic card program setting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> VSync caps the fps at your monitors refresh rate, and it doesn't suck like the FPS cap setting.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> you mean graphic card program setting?


I think you mean in Windows. But you can turn VSync on in the game as well


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I think you mean in Windows. But you can turn VSync on in the game as well


in LOL the setting sucks. People complain the vsync has all kind of problem.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'm lvl 8.I bought a rune that I can't use till I'm lvl 11 lol.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm lvl 8.I bought a rune that I can't use till I'm lvl 11 lol.


Don't waste in runes until lvl 20.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Any diamond from uk interested in playing normals and aram im bored xD add me in game EXO iPugx


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Currently 8-2 Top lane Nami.
weak early game, strong late game utility and sustain.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Currently 8-2 Top lane Nami.
> weak early game, strong late game utility and sustain.


what account are you using now? Or you make stuff up again so don't want to share the account name?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> what account are you using now? Or you make stuff up again so don't want to share the account name?


Wife Of Shyvana. I counted it out in my match history. Since that top smite nami game I've played 10 total top lane nami games, won 8 lost 2.
















Panth and Sion were dominating bot lane.
Hold your rude comments as well, you know damn well that comment was completely out of line.
Remember what 5entinel said, any flamebaiting/insulting comments will result in a 1 day ban.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wife Of Shyvana. I counted it out in my match history. Since that top smite nami game I've played 10 total top lane nami games, won 8 lost 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panth and Sion were dominating bot lane.
> Hold your rude comments as well, you know damn well that comment was completely out of line.
> Remember what 5entinel said, any flamebaiting/insulting comments will result in a 1 day ban.


14-2-7 panth

thats all.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Okay...

Anyways really liking Nami top, but she's pretty much always expected to lose lane since she doesn't have any real pushing power, pick is more oriented around teamfights and seiging towers.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I think Galio have overtaken Fizz for #1 on my favorite champs list, he's just fun as hell to play.

Galio
Fizz
Brand
Malzahar
Quinn

would be my most fun to play champs.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I think Galio have overtaken Fizz for #1 on my favorite champs list, he's just fun as hell to play.
> 
> Quinn
> 
> would be my most fun to play champs.


100% Agree, Quinn is fantastic, but IronStylus has talked mutliple times about how they're going to compeltely remake Quinn.
Which will be a VERY sad day, but then again I don't know what riot is doing anymore. They keep creating new and terrible splash arts, and icons, they;re pulling heels on the new championship shyvana skin when Rivens don't and heels are super out of character for shyvana, they keep ruining balance and releasing stupid and bugged champions...

I don't know what riot is up too, but i smell a chain of command change happened and we're seeing the end result of an inexperienced game developer lead.

Meanwhile another toppy nami win.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 100% Agree, Quinn is fantastic, but IronStylus has talked mutliple times about how they're going to compeltely remake Quinn.


Ugh I hope not anytime soon, she's the only adc I actually enjoy playing. Just like old karma used to be my favorite champ, sure they made her stronger, but they turned her into atypical boring mage imo.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Ugh I hope not anytime soon, she's the only adc I actually enjoy playing. Just like old karma used to be my favorite champ, sure they made her stronger, but they turned her into atypical boring mage imo.


Yeah I sent a letter to ironstylus but I was ignored.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Kappa diamond 5 yay in 5s







, came back after 8 months to league and also managed to get diamond 5 in solo q decayed to gold 2.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Now I remember why I stopped playing this game, why I stopped playing ranked





4 games in a row, complete and utter failures of bot lane, and first game was vs a duo smurf team.
Just like how I started off this season. 14 AFK's and Intentional feeders in my games in the first 120 games I played. Only 2 AFK's on the enemy side in those same 120 games

If luck is a factor, I get screwed. Just like in real life, and same in games. I'm not going to sit here and play against a stacked deck.

I'm out, screw this game.


----------



## Alastair

I tried playing LOL but it really feels like a dumbed down cheap version of Dota.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Now I remember why I stopped playing this game, why I stopped playing ranked
> If luck is a factor, I get screwed. Just like in real life, and same in games.
> 
> I'm out, screw this game.


Sounds like me all of S3 and the beginning of S4. I actually feel bad that you see yourself and your life in such a negative light, that's a scary path to put yourself into.

#1 tip: ignore the toxic people, if you give them attention, you are not focusing on yourself

You just have to acknowledge that you're bad and learn to play all the roles with a good amount of champions (15~20). I always won lane but lost the game despite dominating when I was playing with bronze/silver people. There are things you must internalize as well, such as always respecting the decisions of your teammates, even if they are wrong. You always want to do things as a group instead of splitting up and getting picked off (unless you're doing a split-push strat). There's also the warding and control of the quadrants of the map, which is a true team effort (rare in most situations/ranks though). Never think you're good and always LEARN (this is good advice for life).

Compare my S3 and S4 ranked matches and see the difference in my champion pool. I stopped playing ranked after hitting gold, but I still consider myself bronze/silver in most aspects.
http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/40604808#ranked-stats


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Sounds like me all of S3 and the beginning of S4. I actually feel bad that you see yourself and your life in such a negative light, that's a scary path to put yourself into.
> 
> #1 tip: ignore the toxic people, if you give them attention, you are not focusing on yourself
> 
> You just have to acknowledge that you're bad and learn to play all the roles with a good amount of champions (15~20). I always won lane but lost the game despite dominating when I was playing with bronze/silver people. There are things you must internalize as well, such as always respecting the decisions of your teammates, even if they are wrong. You always want to do things as a group instead of splitting up and getting picked off (unless you're doing a split-push strat). There's also the warding and control of the quadrants of the map, which is a true team effort (rare in most situations/ranks though). Never think you're good and always LEARN (this is good advice for life).
> 
> Compare my S3 and S4 ranked matches and see the difference in my champion pool. I stopped playing ranked after hitting gold, but I still consider myself bronze/silver in most aspects.
> http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/40604808#ranked-stats


Responses like this also piss me off.
Not even going to detail why, but just know you just snapped another nerve.
I'm done with LoL. Screw this game, screw the LoL community.
WildStar megaservers coming out soon, Found new stuff to do in TERA, and my Vindictus' character turns 4 years old and i have stuff I could be doing thats more fun that trying like mad to win at something that's stacked against me.
I don't need yet another reminder of how much luck is stacked against me every single time I try to do anything that means something in life.
I'm going back to somewhere I have control, because this is just insanity.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Responses like this also piss me off.
> Not even going to detail why, but just know you just snapped another nerve.
> I'm done with LoL. Screw this game, screw the LoL community.
> WildStar megaservers coming out soon, Found new stuff to do in TERA, and my Vindictus' character turns 4 years old and i have stuff I could be doing thats more fun that trying like mad to win at something that's stacked against me.
> I don't need yet another reminder of how much luck is stacked against me every single time I try to do anything that means something in life.
> I'm going back to somewhere I have control, because this is just insanity.


I was just trying to give you some helpful tips. Everyone goes on tilt when playing League and I was in your position many many times. Sorry you had to take things that way.

Honestly though, there are people who are starving and working their balls off just to feed themselves and then there is you who is "unlucky". Maybe you should recheck your perspective in life.









Nice gif btw, I loved that movie.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I'm done with LoL. Screw this game, screw the LoL community.


lol

That's how season 4 makes me feel, not anywhere close to the same reasons as yours though. For me it's more of how the game used to be where you could pick almost any champ and as long as you played well, your elo would steadily increase. S4 is the exact opposite. Now they force you into playing all these stupid champs like Ryze top or Nidalee top because they refuse to balance them properly.

For anyone that's going to claim I'm a bad player, there's what it looks like when I play the same champ 61 games in a row in gold:



I had to play with perfection to get all those wins and pull off weird strategies like running through the jungle and using ult to suicide melee down turrets. If was playing Ryze or Fiora top, I could just watch TV half the game and eventually just free win through a team fight while not even playing good.


----------



## espn

when you guys play lol, do you keep fps at 60? How do you do that? I heard the setting in lol sucks.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> when you guys play lol, do you keep fps at 60? How do you do that? I heard the setting in lol sucks.


You can choose to cap your FPS so that it syncs with your monitor's refresh rate without having to use Vsync. I overclock my Qnix to 120Hz, so I typically run uncapped with no Vsync.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You can choose to cap your FPS so that it syncs with your monitor's refresh rate without having to use Vsync. I overclock my Qnix to 120Hz, so I typically run uncapped with no Vsync.


you mean using graphic card driver program to do that?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> you mean using graphic card driver program to do that?


No, just the in-game settings.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Now I remember why I stopped playing this game, why I stopped playing ranked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 games in a row, complete and utter failures of bot lane, and first game was vs a duo smurf team.
> Just like how I started off this season. 14 AFK's and Intentional feeders in my games in the first 120 games I played. Only 2 AFK's on the enemy side in those same 120 games
> 
> If luck is a factor, I get screwed. Just like in real life, and same in games. I'm not going to sit here and play against a stacked deck.
> 
> I'm out, screw this game.


Bot lane? What about the 1-13 Zed. But yeah I understand that feeling, I carried myself to Silver 1 from Bronze 1(solo queue) and didn't have much trouble (easily won lane most of the time) but when I got to Silver 1, I entered ELO hell. Win 1 lose 1-2. My W/L ratio went from ~63% to 57%. Not to mention I got bad Silvers/ low golds on my team when I was playing against mid golds. I only managed to get gold because I managed to go on a lucky winning streak. I was stuck with people who had no map awareness, did not know how to group/teamfight and did not know how to end games (ping baron when we can end).


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

All 3 lanes failing hard in game, manage to scrape a win by ganking the hell out of mid and bot lane getting akali fed and distracting enemy team to top lane while vayne takes 2 turrets and opens up the inhibitor.


1 late game hook into a tank dragon jump, GG i win.

Too much stress for one dang match.


----------



## espn

This is just a game own by a Chinese company. I think you better spend more time on researching how to improve your health.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I caved to an impulse to play and a deep desire to make Shyvana proud of me.


----------



## Fortunex

http://matchhistory.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/NA1/1572217102/32202236

Their Jarvan was diamond as well.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://matchhistory.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/NA1/1572217102/32202236
> 
> Their Jarvan was diamond as well.


Why elder lizard over golum?
for a tanky jungler that intiates teamfights I would think he'd be better off building an ancient golum, espeically with jinx and ziggs damage.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why elder lizard over golum?
> for a tanky jungler that intiates teamfights I would think he'd be better off building an ancient golum, espeically with jinx and ziggs damage.


Everything is situational, however building lizard is not bad as it can help with damage output for j4 especially. But it depends on if you are fed or not, as we can see here the enemy team has literally 4 squishy champs: lucian, sona, tf & janna so building lizard is not as bad as you think here.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Why elder lizard over golum?
> for a tanky jungler that intiates teamfights I would think he'd be better off building an ancient golum, espeically with jinx and ziggs damage.


Lizard is preferred over Golem on J4 because in the early-mid game, he's a brawler and needs the damage boost.

I don't think I've ever seen a J4 go Golem.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://matchhistory.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/#match-details/NA1/1572217102/32202236
> 
> Their Jarvan was diamond as well.


How do you Janna as jungle?


----------



## Narokuu

Mods have been notified about This thread, Keep it strictly to league of legends talk please, Thanks!


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Oh my god im still physically incapable of properly playing akali, even AD CC mode.
> 
> I can't even try to play her AP assassin.
> Stupid muscle problems. I love that nurse skin but playing akali is nearly impossible @[email protected]


I love the new Akali, it did fix a lot of issues. Her and Nidalee are what got me to gold, with a few Katarina games in between. with Akali or Kat i just rushed Mejais, Roamed, and won. cant do that when you get closer to plat though. it starts to fall off.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I love the new Akali, it did fix a lot of issues. Her and Nidalee are what got me to gold, with a few Katarina games in between. with Akali or Kat i just rushed Mejais, Roamed, and won. cant do that when you get closer to plat though. it starts to fall off.


I play her AD CC mode with Gunblade mallet trinity force to make up for my terrible click select capabilities. She still tears people down but has the health and sustain to tank a few hits.

I wish I could play her AP mode, would be more fun and more effective, but I did however win my akali match today, even with an intentional feeder.
Was great.

I love that nurse skin.


----------



## Narokuu

Nice, im glad you won!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> How do you Janna as jungle?


Well, you kind of have to go Madreds because she doesn't really have any clear otherwise, so I decided to just go on-hit magic damage with Feral and Nashor's, and then AP from there. Her ganks are pretty crazy with a charged tornado and the slow, and she can shield your laner if theirs goes for an all-in. She's also kind of immune to counter ganks because of her ult.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Well, you kind of have to go Madreds because she doesn't really have any clear otherwise, so I decided to just go on-hit magic damage with Feral and Nashor's, and then AP from there. Her ganks are pretty crazy with a charged tornado and the slow, and she can shield your laner if theirs goes for an all-in. She's also kind of immune to counter ganks because of her ult.


Reminds me of Kayle Jungle, but just a different kit. Kayle ganks could be just as good with a heavy damage/slow (Q), heal/speed up (W), AOE Autos with on-hit effects (E) and the infamous baiting/life-saving Intervention (R).


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> How do you Janna as jungle?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you kind of have to go Madreds because she doesn't really have any clear otherwise, so I decided to just go on-hit magic damage with Feral and Nashor's, and then AP from there. Her ganks are pretty crazy with a charged tornado and the slow, and she can shield your laner if theirs goes for an all-in. She's also kind of immune to counter ganks because of her ult.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I would try that







, may not yet as jungle, but in the lane I will.


----------



## espn

I am thinking to create a new lol account with the name "ex wife of teemo"


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I am thinking to create a new lol account with the name "ex wife of teemo"


Do ittttttttt aha


----------



## EXO iPugx

wish i had a na account seems to be majority of people here are from na


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

YESSSSSSSS









Sweet talking that DST Strategy, say nothing but positive and ego inflating things. I sure hope this works.


----------



## nexusparties

Hi summoner name is nexusparties have been playing for 3 years now. Favorite lanes are mid and jungle play almost everyday add me if you'd like


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexusparties*
> 
> Hi summoner name is nexusparties have been playing for 3 years now. Favorite lanes are mid and jungle play almost everyday add me if you'd like


Server?


----------



## Cyn

Got mystery gifted Janna as a champ, and my waifu Sona's arcade skin.

Guess the game just wants me to play that support.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Someone leaked to me the new Ultimate skin.

It's a Sona skin.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Someone leaked to me the new Ultimate skin.
> 
> It's a Sona skin.


Proof?


----------



## espn

You need to play ranked games because people troll much harder ha ha if you climb to silver level then lets play together
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexusparties*
> 
> Hi summoner name is nexusparties have been playing for 3 years now. Favorite lanes are mid and jungle play almost everyday add me if you'd like


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Actually the person who leaked it is someone who will be working for Riot soon.
The skin is for Sona, their favorite champion.

I was told by him because he was estatic and couldn't keep his mouth shut because he's obsessed with Sona, like not as bad as me but seriously this dude has the biggest nerd crush on Sona.
His friends at Riot let him know about it but he wont be working for riot yet because he's waiting till after he gets married, which is next month.

I found out before the leeks person posted on reddit, and I see everyone speculating so im having a hard time keeping my mouth shut.
I'm terrible person when it comes to hype secrets.
NDA's suck.

Meanwhile I've been playing midlane AP Lich Bane Shyvana lately, pretty damn crazy AP burst assassin I've never gotten full build with her yet though.
Championship Shyvana skin needs to unlock, like now.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Did you guys get to see the Victorious Morgana skin?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

That's enough personal attacks, got it?


----------



## Narokuu

Morg skin looks amazing, cannot wait to get the seasons rewards. The victorious ward skin looks awesome too.


----------



## andyroo89

Anyone try out new sion rework?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone try out new sion rework?


I haven't played him myself but I've seen him a few times and everytime his ulti goes off it spooks me.
On paper he seems pretty strong but in game he seems to be less powerful than his previous version.
edit: Guys I'm female, I'd appreciate it a lot if you'd gender me that way. hate me or whatever, it's just something I'd ask for anyone, can we gender everyone correctly?


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Anyone try out new sion rework?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I haven't played him myself but I've seen him a few times and everytime his ulti goes off it spooks me.
> On paper he seems pretty strong but in game he seems to be less powerful than his previous version.
> edit: Guys I'm female, I'd appreciate it a lot if you'd gender me that way. hate me or whatever, it's just something I'd ask for anyone, can we gender everyone correctly?


One thing that bothers me with his update... is his size. Holy crap he's like double the size of Malphite.


----------



## Kasp1js

And the uselessness of his Q.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

OMG,
Royal Club beats OMG in the semi Finals

THANK YOU SO MUCH.
Go InSec, Go Uzi!

I was so happy to see OMG lose this.

Can't wait for the championship matches.


----------



## Kasp1js

Kinda feel like the worst team won...


----------



## OkanG

I had my pick on SHC, I've racked up quite a few points in the pick'em challenge







49 points in Group Stage, and 25 so far in Knockout stage. I've picked Samsung White as the winning team in the finals. Anyone else who's playing Pick'Em?


----------



## andyroo89

I am not, but we all know SSW will win 3-0 against SHR. I mean its common knowledge IMO. if SHR won then I would be blown away.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I am not, but we all know SSW will win 3-0 against SHR. I mean its common knowledge IMO. if SHR won then I would be blown away.


3-1, you heard it here folks


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 3-1, you heard it here folks


well that is actually more possible, both SSW and SSB lost one round in their previous matches. Its possible it will happen again.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I don't even care if white is going to sweep royal club, I just was so happy to see OMG knocked out. I can't believe they won a single game really considering how bad they did agaisn't fnatic. Fnatic should have won that by Cyanide and Soaz goofed.

So happy to see them lose, knocking that cocky gogoing down of his over rated as hell pedastal.
GO INSEC!

Watching that pantheon game, man they 100% deserved to win that series.
Seeing Uzi's smile was the best.

Gogoing going
GONE!

Even if they can't beat White they still won the championship for me, Kicking OMG out.

Kabum vs Alliance, and Royal Club vs OMG were the best parts of Worlds so far.
Watching kabum win vs alliance was the most hilarious thing and I was so stoked to see that smug grin dropped offa froggens face and then seeing cloud9 win chanting "this is for Kabum!"
Then seeing OMG knocked out after getting that undeserved win vs Fnatic back in groups.

Gonna be intense seeing imp vs uzi.


----------



## Nnimrod

so I only have ad runes on my smurf, but that's not stopping my fizz from rekking... The bork+triforce fizz is working...


----------



## espn

I think omg would have better chance to beat samsung since they have been final before and that experience really help them to handle the stress. I really double the royal club fat boy even has 10% chance to win the final.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> OMG,
> Royal Club beats OMG in the semi Finals
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH.
> Go InSec, Go Uzi!
> 
> I was so happy to see OMG lose this.
> 
> Can't wait for the championship matches.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> fat boy


hella rude.

I wanna hug him, he seems adorbs and fluffy :3
(uzi, ah well insec too







)


----------



## espn

He will need your hug when he loses 0-3 within 2 hours
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> hella rude.
> 
> I wanna hug him, he seems adorbs and fluffy :3
> (uzi, ah well insec too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If you find a bofriend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I haven't played him myself but I've seen him a few times and everytime his ulti goes off it spooks me.
> On paper he seems pretty strong but in game he seems to be less powerful than his previous version.
> edit: Guys I'm female, I'd appreciate it a lot if you'd gender me that way. hate me or whatever, it's just something I'd ask for anyone, can we gender everyone correctly?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> He will need your hug when he loses 0-3 within 2 hours
> If you find a bofriend


Im not interesting in men thanks.

I just think thnk some of the LoL pro players are adorable.


----------



## espn

Do u think it will be a fast 0-3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Im not interesting in men thanks.
> 
> I just think thnk some of the LoL pro players are adorable.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do u think it will be a fast 0-3


No, but I don't think royal club can win either.

both White and Royal are AD Carry focused teams with the two best ADCs in the world, imp and Uzi, but royal club has more jungler focus as well, InSec could make or break royal club, just like he did the OMG match.
Royal has a communications disadvantage and i think that they might win because of it. With the way that white has completely overrun Blue I think they could go 3-1 if insec can pull a crazy jungle match, but if they just shut him down, I don't know if uzi can really beat imp and carry the game vs the communication advantage that White has.


----------



## espn

what kind of communication advantage? Hearing the crowd speaking korean saying where are they in jungle?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> No, but I don't think royal club can win either.
> 
> both White and Royal are AD Carry focused teams with the two best ADCs in the world, imp and Uzi, but royal club has more jungler focus as well, InSec could make or break royal club, just like he did the OMG match.
> Royal has a communications disadvantage and i think that they might win because of it. With the way that white has completely overrun Blue I think they could go 3-1 if insec can pull a crazy jungle match, but if they just shut him down, I don't know if uzi can really beat imp and carry the game vs the communication advantage that White has.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> what kind of communication advantage? Hearing the crowd speaking korean saying where are they in jungle?


Insec and Zero are both korean, everyone else is Chinese.
Royal club can't communicate like White can.


----------



## espn

then all of them live and practice in China?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Insec and Zero are both korean, everyone else is Chinese.
> Royal club can't communicate like White can.


----------



## Swisser

Hey all. Long time DOTA/DOTA 2 player here looking to switch over to LoL and give it a go.

I have read up on the differences and think the transition will be pretty smooth, I'm not a terrible DOTA player nor am I a mouth breathing ****** so I am confident I will be able to jump in and have a decent understanding of what to do and how to play my role.

I was wondering though what some actual players thought. Any tips that might not be obvious to a new player? Any good hero's tho concentrate on in the beginning?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> Hey all. Long time DOTA/DOTA 2 player here looking to switch over to LoL and give it a go.
> 
> I have read up on the differences and think the transition will be pretty smooth, I'm not a terrible DOTA player nor am I a mouth breathing ****** so I am confident I will be able to jump in and have a decent understanding of what to do and how to play my role.
> 
> I was wondering though what some actual players thought. Any tips that might not be obvious to a new player? Any good hero's tho concentrate on in the beginning?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think the best thing for most people is to not waste time or xp playing coop bot matches. You still gain xp, but now you're behind those who was grinding against smurfs and noobs.
I'm not speaking of custom bot matches with yourself to learn your character though, those are very helpful.

A big negative with the game I see as a positive for new players and that's the unlocking of characters. It's a positive because it gives you a chance to learn different character (and hopefully different roles) each week.

I personally wouldn't waste my IP on tier 1 or tier 2 runes, the lower level games don't really matter to begin with, so I see no actual reason to waste points on them, just wait for 20(?) and get your tier 3 runes.


----------



## Swisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> I think the best thing for most people is to not waste time or xp playing coop bot matches. You still gain xp, but now you're behind those who was grinding against smurfs and noobs.
> I'm not speaking of custom bot matches with yourself to learn your character though, those are very helpful.
> 
> A big negative with the game I see as a positive for new players and that's the unlocking of characters. It's a positive because it gives you a chance to learn different character (and hopefully different roles) each week.
> 
> I personally wouldn't waste my IP on tier 1 or tier 2 runes, the lower level games don't really matter to begin with, so I see no actual reason to waste points on them, just wait for 20(?) and get your tier 3 runes.


Thanks for the input. The rune/mastery systems seem to be the main thing i need to look into. Nothing like that in DOTA.


----------



## espn

I am B1, if I find a S1 to duo with me, will we face five S1 or five B1?


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I am B1, if I find a S1 to duo with me, will we face five S1 or five B1?


goes by mmr.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I am B1, if I find a S1 to duo with me, will we face five S1 or five B1?


Something in between, if your MMR's are close to your actual ranks.

EDIT: Actually a tiny bit higher than your average mmr, since you're duo, you get placed just a tad bit higher.


----------



## Narokuu

Swiser, if you want to add me on NA server, names Narokuu. I play DOTA2 as well as league, HoN, and the new Aeons of strife in Starcraft 2. I can help your transition a ton easier. Currently Gold in league and 3900 MMR in DOTA2.


----------



## espn

I need to win my next two games to get to S5, can I add you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Swiser, if you want to add me on NA server, names Narokuu. I play DOTA2 as well as league, HoN, and the new Aeons of strife in Starcraft 2. I can help your transition a ton easier. Currently Gold in league and 3900 MMR in DOTA2.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

im silver III, ill play some games with you if you want to try to get to silver.

add me, tiptoeinmyjordnz and jimlaheysadrunk


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Any body here attending Midnight Finals at the OC Fair?

Event:
League of Legends World Championship Finale
Midnight Finals World Championship Party

Location:
OC Fair and Events Center
The Hangar and Main Mall
8 Fair Drive
Costa Mesa, CA 92626

Date & Time:
October 18th 6PM to October 19th 6AM



Link for event:
http://tagatuci.com/midnight/

UC Irvine Alumni and Model Erica Law will be at or booth for a meet & greet from 6PM to 10PM.

Come by and say hi! We will also be giving away swag and raffle tickets to win Nixeus gear/peripherals.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Is it just me or is sions passive completely worthless?


----------



## espn

I will add you after I get back to home in early Nov thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im silver III, ill play some games with you if you want to try to get to silver.
> 
> add me, tiptoeinmyjordnz and jimlaheysadrunk


----------



## OkanG

Anyone playing on EUNE?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> Is it just me or is sions passive completely worthless?


i wouldnt say useless, but unless i die in a chaotic teamfight, people just run away when i die and his passive pops


----------



## Fortunex

I've only died to Sion passive once... Was fighting a Sion and Annie, killed Sion, but forgot about the passive, and thought the big thing following me was just Tibbers (wasn't paying attention), so I ignored it.


----------



## Kolmain

Does anyone here downsample league? I was reading something and figured my two 780 Ti's must be able to do something to make league look better


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> Does anyone here downsample league? I was reading something and figured my two 780 Ti's must be able to do something to make league look better


http://www.overclock.net/t/1518483/modded-344-24-whql-drivers-allow-dsr-on-kepler-fermi-cards


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Anyone playing on EUNE?


I am.
Only lvl 27 so still learning.

add me: SarSha


----------



## Nnimrod

I noticed a lot of jayces I see are still doing the 2013 build. cut that **** out.

first block is always build/build order, and you have to decide on hydra or GA


----------



## Fortunex

Rushing Brut + Last Whisper on Jayce is insane (in a good way). Absolutely stupid damage. I'm relieved when I see them building anything else.


----------



## Kasp1js

IMO essence reaver is bad( doesnt really solve mana problems). Just get BT.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> IMO essence reaver is bad( doesnt really solve mana problems). Just get BT.


Correct.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> Does anyone here downsample league? I was reading something and figured my two 780 Ti's must be able to do something to make league look better


I do it on my 2K monitor standard.
I use CRU not built in nvidia because those aren't as good as the CRU OGSSAA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> IMO essence reaver is bad( doesnt really solve mana problems). Just get BT.


This, it's a useless item compared to what you could build.

GO ROYAL CLUB, CMON INSEC AND UZI.

I wanna see them win but I dunno if they can, but they sure as hell have my rooting fangirlism behind them :3


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> I noticed a lot of jayces I see are still doing the 2013 build. cut that **** out.
> 
> first block is always build/build order, and you have to decide on hydra or GA


i don't understand how/why people play jayce and win. he doesn't seem to fit any role well except being an awkward top. i dunno maybe it's because i never play with pre-chosen teams that have some type of exotic strategy, but definitely the most awkward top i can think of. and doesn't fit as a mid either


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i don't understand how/why people play jayce and win. he doesn't seem to fit any role well except being an awkward top. i dunno maybe it's because i never play with pre-chosen teams that have some type of exotic strategy, but definitely the most awkward top i can think of. and doesn't fit as a mid either


Samsung White would disagree with you.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Samsung White would disagree with you.


yeah i'm watching that right now. i dunno, maybe it's just because i never play premades. i've got to say, i hate how great tanky champions are this season. it really feels like it's best to go for 4 or at least 3 tanky champions too often.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Lol, watching imp roll around in the grass was hella adorable.
boys stop being adorbs @[email protected]


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i don't understand how/why people play jayce and win. he doesn't seem to fit any role well except being an awkward top. i dunno maybe it's because i never play with pre-chosen teams that have some type of exotic strategy, but definitely the most awkward top i can think of. and doesn't fit as a mid either


He's mostly a heavy poke hero with some high melee burst. Makes it very easy for him to poke his lane opponent down and then all-in them. His ability to both jump in and knock somebody back gives him a lot of range dictation and makes it hard for melee heroes to trade with him top, and his ranged damage is up there with other mids.

He's a lot like Nidalee.


----------



## OkanG

Told ya boys. They call me the oracle.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Samsung White would disagree with you.


I destroy with jayce mid, or top. hes a blast to play and a well balanced character, however you have to be able to stance dance perfectly


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Just a match running teleport on Shyvana


----------



## Kolmain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518483/modded-344-24-whql-drivers-allow-dsr-on-kepler-fermi-cards


Thanks, but people haven't seen to get it working on 780 Ti's yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I do it on my 2K monitor standard.
> I use CRU not built in nvidia because those aren't as good as the CRU OGSSAA


You mean the Custom Resolution Utility? It says it doesn't support downsampling?....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> Thanks, but people haven't seen to get it working on 780 Ti's yet.
> You mean the Custom Resolution Utility? It says it doesn't support downsampling?....


It always surprises me as to how much people missunderstand what OGSSAA really is.
Quote:


> Downsampling isn't actually a form of AA, its a resolution and GPU scaling render method. The resolution on the card is ACTUALLY the larger resolution meaning that image can be SSAA/MSAA/FXAA ect and then the image is downscaled via the output of the card.
> 
> My monitor is a 1600x900 monitor, but the image output and detected screen resolution is much higher at 2160x1215. The screen displays 2160x1215 image at 1600x900 scaled down.
> 
> When you run anything via the graphics card the actual resolution is 2160x1215, then when the GPU outputs to the monitor the GPU scales the image to fit the screen its outputting too. so it takes the image and scales it down from 2160x1215 DOWN to 1600x900.
> 
> However SSAA uses a larger rendermethod and scales it down BEFORE outputting the image to the monitor and creates an image at a the actual display resolution, the source image is not actually higher than the resolution being used, instead is a sample method of taking the larger image render and using the information to produce a standard resolution.
> 
> So if i was using just SSAA I would be using 1600x900, NOT 2160x1215.
> 
> Downsampling (OGSSAA) actually source displays the entire display at 2160x1215. the games and output actually runs at 1215P, and it is not downscaled until AFTER the final image is produced, Just like if you were upscaling an image say from 720P to 1080, but in reverse. the GPU is rendering the system video at 2160x1215, but the video output is scaled to 1600x900 for my system.
> 
> The actual image improvement DOES NOT show up in the screencapture, and other methods of AA and post processing are applied to the source resolution and not the GPU scaled resolution.
> 
> OGSSAA ONLY HAPPENS AFTER THE FINAL IMAGE IS RENDERED, and is then downscaled to fit the monitor input.
> 
> Also the performance costs of OGSSAA is actually at the cost of resolution, not AA methods. The cost of downsampling to the GPU is based on how well the GPU renders an image of the same monitor resolution.
> 
> So if you have a 2160x1215 monitor, there will be no difference between the stress of the downsampling method vs a native monitor at 2160x1215.
> 
> Supersampling uses a similar method, but it is apparent BEFORE the final image render, not after, you can see the effects of SSAA on images and SSAA DOES NOT raise the actual resolution of the image. where as OGSSAA DOES NOT have affects on the final image and DOES affect the actual resolution of the image.


Quote:


> OGSSAA isn't really a form of AA, its more of a driver softmod that acts like an AA because of GPU Scaling.
> All it does is change the native resolution of windows, but it doesn't actually anti alias things, it just scales the image down to fit the monitor after the entire frame is rendered.
> It's like publishing a picture online and your browser scales it down.
> 
> OGSSAA doesn't actually anti Alias, it just has the effect of anti aliasing to the naked eye.
> It's not detectable in screenshots, so if you want your screenshots to be anti aliased you will have to use real anti alias post process or true anti aliasing, or your screenshots will have aliasing in them.
> Example
> This is guild Wars 2 taken in OGSSAA 2160x1215, on a 1600x900 monitor.
> 
> This has FXAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OGSSAA doesn't actually anti Alias anything, it's just a clever use of GPU scaling that makes games look better to the naked eye
> 
> This is my desktop compared
> 1080P vs 2160x1215 2k


----------



## Nnimrod

BT is good, but you spend 300(?) gold more, and you get a shield and more lifesteal. Lifesteal isn't a stacking/power adder stat on jayce, although having some is def important. The shield is nice, but not worth the cash. I'd buy a slew of items before a BT.


Reaver gives 10% CDR - the gold value of CDR is really low, but it's a hella useful stat, especially on short CD melee/short range fighter/assassin types.
Reaver gives some mana, but only if you auto. So this is the weakest point. Because Jayce's big calling card for a long time has been the EQ in siege/standoff scenarios, and you don't get to auto in those. So, manamune of a flat mana item like frozen heart would be a lot better here. But, when you can auto, this works.
300 gold
getting LW after brut is good also. finishing it gives you an earlier spike - fixing the lack-of-power-spike problem with rushing a BF sword item. Generally speaking, I won't get a first item LW unless I foresee myself not grouping much in the mid game. If I plan to, I'd rather rush reaver. I do like to set up a little roam about as early as I can.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i don't understand how/why people play jayce and win. he doesn't seem to fit any role well except being an awkward top. i dunno maybe it's because i never play with pre-chosen teams that have some type of exotic strategy, but definitely the most awkward top i can think of. and doesn't fit as a mid either


I agree, he is kind of awkward in the sense that he doesn't really fit into team comps well. However, he is a very strong character. He has very good dueling potential. Very good poke. Clears waves well.

Jayce is being picked because he's FOTM and very strong. Not because he 'makes sense' within the context of a team comp.


----------



## espn

Can 40% cdr lindry teemo mushroom sup let your team has much better chance to win in bronze? Especially mishrooms mainly in mid lane.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Can 40% cdr lindry teemo mushroom sup let your team has much better chance to win in bronze? Especially mishrooms mainly in mid lane.


Shrooms don't have any counterplay so you'd certainly be annoying as hell.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Can 40% cdr lindry teemo mushroom sup let your team has much better chance to win in bronze? Especially mishrooms mainly in mid lane.


Considering it would take you a lot of time to get your items since you're support, your shrooms won't do much, especially in teamfights unless you've positioned them so well that the slow of them are utilized during a fight. Which is unlikely. Teemo is meant to be a lane bully, so that's pretty much the only thing he's used for. You'll be annoying with the shrooms, yes. But annoying and useful are two completely different things.


----------



## espn

with lcs level scan mushrooms would be nothing but that never happen in bronze or even silver I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Shrooms don't have any counterplay so you'd certainly be annoying as hell.


----------



## espn

Most of the games in low ranked all five just walk together in mid lane, if they hit 3 mushroom basically half of their health go down with liandry mushroom. Of course there has to be at least 30 mins for teemo sup get 40% cdr and liandry. And teemo sup is not good for laane phrase. Too risky short range poke with q and cannot do much other than that. But once teemo hits level 6 then mushroom can turn their gank into killing their jungle or other two or at least very hard for their jungle to gank bot. With sup ap money item teemo can get a lot of easy gold from mushroom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Considering it would take you a lot of time to get your items since you're support, your shrooms won't do much, especially in teamfights unless you've positioned them so well that the slow of them are utilized during a fight. Which is unlikely. Teemo is meant to be a lane bully, so that's pretty much the only thing he's used for. You'll be annoying with the shrooms, yes. But annoying and useful are two completely different things.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

WOW REALLY?!

I lost another ranked game because of an intentional feeder.
That makes 4 since I've come back.

This is ridiculous...

4 in the past 20 games. What in the bloody hell?
And next game top lane AFKs.

why


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WOW REALLY?!
> 
> I lost another ranked game because of an intentional feeder.
> That makes 4 since I've come back.
> 
> This is ridiculous...
> 
> 4 in the past 20 games. What in the bloody hell?


1st ranked game in a couple weeks after losing series horribly bad and guess what.....

our darius afks for 15 mins cause "sorry my stomach hurt really bad"

oh well, i got silver III, up from bronze III, so im happy with my progress in ranked this season.


----------



## perfectblade

i get afks all the time. they really need to fix their servers with all the awful disconnects and whatnot constantly.

also, teemo is not relevant at all in meta anymore in my experience. everyone is just too tanky right now. he has to get really fed, but even then others can carry far better. actually if he does get fed it typically=loss unless you are way ahead. he's not a carry in any sense anymore.

you might do great with him low elo, i personally have no clue though


----------



## Nooze

I'm just gonna say that literally any champion is viable at nearly all divisions. You just got to know how to play them and push your advantage when you have one and know your place in the game.

It depends how you want to play teemo also. Some like playing teemo as a bruiser/tank ad. Some like going full ap and mushrooms everywhere.

In my experience, just play what you find fun and make it work in your own way


----------



## espn

yes but teemo mushroom way is a no skill no risk always work in low elo way. Zed can 1 vs 5 but take so much skill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> I'm just gonna say that literally any champion is viable at nearly all divisions. You just got to know how to play them and push your advantage when you have one and know your place in the game.
> 
> It depends how you want to play teemo also. Some like playing teemo as a bruiser/tank ad. Some like going full ap and mushrooms everywhere.
> 
> In my experience, just play what you find fun and make it work in your own way


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Enemy AFK, What is up with all these AFK's and intentional feeders? 3 of my 5 ranked games today intentional feeder or AFK.
What in the bloody hell is going on?


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Enemy AFK, What is up with all these AFK's and intentional feeders? 3 of my 5 ranked games today intentional feeder or AFK.
> What in the bloody hell is going on?


Sometimes is Riot servers fault, it had happened to me, I start lagging and later it appear attempting to reconnect.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Sometimes is Riot servers fault, it had happened to me, I start lagging and later it appear attempting to reconnect.


Riot's servers don't account for the 2 intentional feeders, maybe the last one was riot, but 3 in 5 games. What in the hell


----------



## perfectblade

i don't even play ranked, just team builder. but there is still matchmaking based on factors (wins? not totally sure). and i have to say that the team comps and champs used in general have changed a ton the more i have played.

at a lower win number, there were tons of "gimmick" champs. like teemo, heimer, and those with extended invincibility like yi, trynd, and fiora. as i've played more matches, these champs have dropped off a ton. also, while these champs easily carry at lower levels they are very easy to counter for better players.

also, as you play better people, you will find that picking outside the meta most often leads to disaster. you can still win if you are technically a better player. but the worst part about solo que in this regard is that there is no way for your team to really compensate for your choice. even if you pick a champ that is a good meta pick for a position if your team comp is bad, this can often play a greater role than whether you even win your lane etc. a good example of this is quinn. i've played quinn top a lot and she does counter a lot of tops. but i still usually lose because it's often a bad meta choice based on what you see in solo que (very standard picks).

not to discourage people from picking outside the meta. i have done it and won, just saying that it's not like there aren't a lot costs in terms of difficulty. a lot of the time, i can predict a winner going in just looking at team comps. nothing like that feeling when you push "ready" because of an impulse and stare at a loading screen for several minutes, knowing you are probably going to lose


----------



## Nooze

It's really a matter of mastering said champion and knowing your role. For example, when I play quin top, I know I will be pretty useless in team fights (unless my team has a bunch of tanks) but for most part its ap mid mage and bruiser jungler so quin top doesn't fit into the standard 'meta'.

But that doesn't mean it can't work! When I play quin I usually dominate my lane and get double the cs and up a few levels (as expected against most top laners). But once you start to group and team fight even with that lead you have, it's really hard to transfer that lead into something truly positive for your team.. but if you are a standard tank team fighter you will do better.

So instead of grouping on Quin, I usually buy wards (as I am ahead of my top laner) and ward very deep into their jungler and apply pressure to the map. This won't work everytime, however. If my team is getting crushed I am forced to help them and get back in the game with team fights. But if the team is only slight behind or even then using this style is way more effective then 5 man grouping.

Most of this doesn't matter because in solo q it's a bit hectic. But, the way you win doesn't have to be the same with every champion. Standard meta picks work because they all have a general win condition that is the same for every top laner.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Is this some kinda sick joke?

First ranked game of the day.
Zed intentionally feeds.
We were winning the match and he turns around and intentionally loses the game.

WHY?!

From +24 to +16 win loss.


----------



## OkanG

Thinking it gets better the higher rank you get. How beautifully naive


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thinking it gets better the higher rank you get. How beautifully naive


Not even suggesting that.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Not even suggesting that.


Wasn't meant for you


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Wasn't meant for you


Well someone who's on my ignore .list replied so I just assumed. mybad.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Wasn't meant for you


thats not what im suggesting........................................................................

i dont think its a coincidence when people who normally duo with players of higher elo start losing a lot of games when they dont have their higher elo crutch to help them win games.

just imo of course.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> thats not what im suggesting........................................................................
> 
> i dont think its a coincidence when people who normally duo with players of higher elo start losing a lot of games when they dont have their higher elo crutch to help them win games.
> 
> just imo of course.


The elo system balances that just fine, at least with my past experiences. Of course it can get fishy when a silver 5 and a diamond 3 duo, but they have it limited so your duo partner can be maximum two tiers higher or lower than your own rank, which is a nice change. If I had a history of all my duo queues, it's probably close to being 50% winrate even though our ranks were quite different.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> thats not what im suggesting........................................................................
> 
> i dont think its a coincidence when people who normally duo with players of higher elo start losing a lot of games when they dont have their higher elo crutch to help them win games.
> 
> just imo of course.


oh right considerin I duo'd only about 7 games where as the rest were solo que.
That+23 win loss ratio I got to completely solo. I stopped duoing with my gold 2 friend because she' went on tilt and didn't want to screw up anymore games.

So your assumption and attempt to start drama falls flat.

Go bother someone else please.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The elo system balances that just fine, at least with my past experiences. Of course it can get fishy when a silver 5 and a diamond 3 duo, but they have it limited so your duo partner can be maximum two tiers higher or lower than your own rank, which is a nice change. If I had a history of all my duo queues, it's probably close to being 50% winrate even though our ranks were quite different.


i know this....

what im saying is that "someone" used to duo with high gold players in ranked, and now that they arent, they are losing more than winning.

i understand how the league system works. thats not what i was getting at. what i was getting at is boosted players typically fall back down to where they truly belong when they stop getting carried by higher elo duos.......again, not naming names.....just saying..


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oh right considerin I duo'd only about 7 games where as the rest were solo que.
> That+23 win loss ratio I got to completely solo. I stopped duoing with my gold 2 friend because she' went on tilt and didn't want to screw up anymore games.
> 
> So your assumption and attempt to start drama falls flat.
> 
> Go bother someone else please.


im not trying start drama, i literally asked you a question. after that, i was talking with someone else.

besides, if you had really blacklisted/ignored me like you said you did weeks ago, you wouldnt be subject to my "drama"


----------



## soulwrath

I haven't played LoL for a year - my account has finally decayed to that of a Plat -_- that life ~ Will be pushing back up to D1 again in winter or before season ends, gotta maintain that diamond life since everyone knows that Diamonds are forever


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> now, about that blacklisting...


Ypou're a liar


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i know this....
> 
> what im saying is that "someone" used to duo with high gold players in ranked, and now that they arent, they are losing more than winning.
> 
> i understand how the league system works. thats not what i was getting at. what i was getting at is *boosted* players typically fall back down to where they truly belong when they stop getting carried by higher elo duos.......again, not naming names.....just saying..


I don't care if "someone" used to duo with high gold players. As I just said, the system balances it out, so the winrate is as close to 50% as possible. Duo'ing with a higher rated player doesn't mean free wins.

If you know what I'm talking about, you wouldn't make that statement. Please read my post before you answer.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I don't care if "someone" used to duo with high gold players. As I just said, the system balances it out, so the winrate is as close to 50% as possible. *Duo'ing with a higher rated player doesn't mean free wins.*
> 
> If you know what I'm talking about, you wouldn't make that statement. Please read my post before you answer.


yeah of course it doesnt.

but if you bring someone of high gold, near plat skill level into a mid/low silver game, you can expect that gold player to be a major factor in majority of wins.

thats all im getting at. its all too common to see people duo way out of their skill range, then drop game after game after game when they dont duo. its called being carried.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah of course it doesnt.
> 
> but if you bring someone of high gold, near plat skill level into a mid/low silver game, you can expect that gold player to be a major factor in majority of wins.
> 
> thats all im getting at. its all too common to see people duo way out of their skill range, then drop game after game after game when they dont duo. its called being carried.


Don't make me quote myself. Please read my last couple of posts.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Don't make me quote myself. Please read my last couple of posts.


its been read. still changes nothing.

duoing with someone of much greater skill level gives you an advantage. this isnt a ticket to free wins, and i never said it was, but saying that Gold II playing with silver III and IV wont give you an advantage is just silly.

a win for sure? no, absolutely not.

a better chance at winning? yep. most certainly.

again, its called being carried.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> its been read. still changes nothing.


So you're just going to ignore and not consider what I posted. How nice you are.


----------



## perfectblade

the thing about getting carried is that it's not like rankings are 100% accurate measures of skill or that skill increases linearly with ranking. like if you put a plat player with a bronze team and against team of high silvers, he could very well carry his team by winning every lane. having matchmaking based around fairness doesn't mean you can't very easily carry a team or player if you're just way better than everyone else playing


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> the thing about getting carried is that it's not like rankings are 100% accurate measures of skill or that skill increases linearly with ranking. like if you put a plat player with a bronze team and against team of high silvers, he could very well carry his team by winning every lane. having matchmaking based around fairness doesn't mean you can't very easily carry a team or player if you're just way better than everyone else playing


I'm not saying the system is perfect, but as I stated earlier, my personal experience is that it's pretty common to still be pretty close to a 50% win rate with a rater unbalanced duo. There are obviously expections, the gap between a silver 5 and plat 5 is naturally smaller than a plat 5 and challenger, which are both two tiers away from each other. But when I duo with a silver/gold duo while I'm plat 1 doesn't give us an automatic win, and I've been close to this rank for over a year, so I don't think it's because I just had a lucky streak that let me get to Diamond last season.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> its been read. still changes nothing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> So you're just going to ignore and not consider what I posted. How nice you are.


its been read and considered, but still i dont understand what you think it changes.

explain it in normal people words so my basic brain can understand please.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm not saying the system is perfect, but as I stated earlier, my personal experience is that it's pretty common to still be pretty close to a 50% win rate with a rater unbalanced duo. There are obviously expections, the gap between a silver 5 and plat 5 is naturally smaller than a plat 5 and challenger, which are both two tiers away from each other. But when I duo with a silver/gold duo while I'm plat 1 doesn't give us an automatic win, and I've been close to this rank for over a year, so I don't think it's because I just had a lucky streak that let me get to Diamond last season.


again, i never said it was a guaranteed win.

i said......again......that duoing with a gold II when you are silver III gives you a better chance to win games. and again, that its called getting carried.

nobody wins every game. im sure there are golds and plats that lose games in bronze.

but regardless of how well you think "the system" balances it out, duoing with someone of much higher skill level than you AND your teammates AND your opponents most certainly gives you and your team an advantage.......


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I literally can't win a single game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> again, i never said it was a guaranteed win.
> 
> i said......again......that duoing with a gold II when you are silver III gives you a better chance to win games. and again, that its called getting carried.
> 
> nobody wins every game. im sure there are golds and plats that lose games in bronze.
> 
> but regardless of how well you think "the system" balances it out, duoing with someone of much higher skill level than you AND your teammates AND your opponents most certainly gives you and your team an advantage.......


Lol you think LP ranking means something.

Very cute.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> again, i never said it was a guaranteed win.
> 
> i said......again......that duoing with a gold II when you are silver III gives you a better chance to win games. and again, that its called getting carried.
> 
> nobody wins every game. im sure there are golds and plats that lose games in bronze.
> 
> but regardless of how well you think "the system" balances it out, duoing with someone of much higher skill level than you AND your teammates AND your opponents most certainly gives you and your team an advantage.......


Okay, I give up. Agreeing to disagree is probably the best option, since you keep repeating yourself, and make me repeat myself as well.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I literally can't win a single game.
> Lol you think LP ranking means something.
> 
> Very cute.


huh? i dont.

literally nothing in this game means anything.

its a game.

also, if it didnt, you wouldnt be silver III complaining about how you cant win any games.


----------



## OkanG

That's very.. poetic


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, I give up. Agreeing to disagree is probably the best option, since you keep repeating yourself, and make me repeat myself as well.


im asking you to explain your point.

and fran, pls, blacklist me like you said you did weeks ago.

liar.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Maturity level in this thread is off the charts.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im asking you to explain your point.


Already have. Multiple times.


----------



## OkanG

I have your reddit username now fran, mwahahah!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Already have. Multiple times.


Like I said, he doesn't care.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Maturity level in this thread is off the charts.


I just wanted to pop in here as a non LoL player and say this ^.

The toxicity of the LoL community is disgusting.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I have your reddit username now fran, mwahahah!


Note: a lot of not safe for work and feminist stuff.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Note: a lot of not safe for work and feminist stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Entertaining stuff. Mine isn't half as interesting, only boring dog training/random bad puns in various subreddits stuff


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I just wanted to pop in here as a non LoL player and say this ^.
> 
> The toxicity of the LoL community is disgusting.


heh, funny you should say that.

one of us here has been chat restricted for being a jerk in game.

(hint: its not me)


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Already have. Multiple times.


k then yes, we can agree to disagree.

its of MY experience that duoing with someone of much higher skill level DOES in fact give you and your team an advantage.

to each his own they say right? well not really cause its the internet.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> k then yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> its of MY experience that duoing with someone of much higher skill level DOES in fact give you and your team an advantage.
> 
> to each his own they say right? well not really cause its the internet.


That's a lot better







Saying that what I'm stating is incorrect, when it's purely my own experience im talking about, is not a legit argument. Your own experiences however, no one can argue with that.

What rank were you guys when you duo'ed then?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Entertaining stuff. Mine isn't half as interesting, only boring dog training/random bad puns in various subreddits stuff


_yeah just a heads up because well...
Interests (Hobbies, favorite activities, etc.):
PC Gaming , MMORPGs, Mechanical Keyboards, Sexuality._
Careful of what you might find.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that what I'm stating is incorrect, when it's purely my own experience im talking about, is not a legit argument. Your own experiences however, no one can argue with that.
> 
> What rank were you guys when you duo'ed then?


i never really said you were incorrect.

i even agreed that its not a for sure win.

im trash at this game. i got myself to silver III from bronze III in about 30 games.

i duoed with my friend who has less than 100 games on SR, and leveled to 30 in arams, and i was able to get him to bronze III easily before duck hunting season started and he bailed on games for a while.

i have also have a few friends who are terrible at this game and duoed with another Plat IV friend of ours in order to get gold season rewards last season.

it works. you of course wont win every game, but your chances go way up.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Careful of what you might find.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> *In my experience,* it works. you of course wont win every game, but your chances go way up.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


heh, fair enough lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I give up.

Neither bot nor top lane were competent and top lane died twice as I was trying to gank for them in the stupidiest way I have ever seen anyone react.

This is insane.

Every single game in the past 2 days have been completely 1 sided no matter what I've done, plus 5 AFK and Intentional feeders, No screw this.


----------



## OkanG

AP Shyvana is.. eh.. Non-optimal would be the appropriate word.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> AP Shyvana is.. eh.. Non-optimal would be the appropriate word.


That's Elise.


----------



## OkanG

Oh, lol. I got phased by your IGN. Haven't you played AP Shyv before though? Thought I saw something in this thread a while ago.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Oh, lol. I got phased by your IGN. Haven't you played AP Shyv before though? Thought I saw something in this thread a while ago.


Yes but you don't play AP Shyvana from the jungle, she can't jungle if you rune and mastery up to play her AP Assassin.
You play her AP from Mid lane


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Fixed that for you.


uh i mean i'm pretty sure carrying is part of the game due to the fact you can simply create a new account and not have your current record and skill level factor in at all into matchmaking. it's not really a matter of opinion.

there's a reason it is actually sold as a service by some


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> uh i mean i'm pretty sure carrying is part of the game due to the fact you can simply create a new account and not have your current record and skill level factor in at all into matchmaking. it's not really a matter of opinion.
> 
> there's a reason it is actually sold as a service by some


Please read the previous posts, we're not even talking about smurfing or boosting at all.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Please read the previous posts, we're not even talking about smurfing or boosting at all.


well, i was.

i consider duoing in ranked with someone of much greater skill level than you to be boosting. in normals its whatever.....but in ranked, there is no real reason to do it other than to get boosted to where you dont belong. again, imo.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well, i was.
> 
> i consider duoing in ranked with someone of much greater skill level than you to be boosting. in normals its whatever.....but in ranked, there is no real reason to do it other than to get boosted to where you dont belong. again, imo.


That is not what boosting is, by definition. Getting carried and being boosted is not the same.

If you're getting boosted, someone else is basically playing solo queue on your account for you.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That is not what boosting is, by definition. Getting carried and being boosted is not the same.
> 
> If you're getting boosted, someone else is basically playing solo queue on your account for you.


I've explained to him what boosting is and he keeps ignoring the actual definition.
He's using the term to insult people.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Im playing some games tonight!

add me on!

gamertag is midgetfreak


----------



## Nashud

Greetings to all LoL players.

I started playing LoL back in december 2010, but I had an almost one year pause until today, when I got a new PC. So I need some tips, as I have not even followed anything LoL-related.

What's the current meta like? Top tier champions? What is the *usual* build for a top and for an ADC? I'll maybe have some other questions later on.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nashud*
> 
> Greetings to all LoL players.
> 
> I started playing LoL back in december 2010, but I had an almost one year pause until today, when I got a new PC. So I need some tips, as I have not even followed anything LoL-related.
> 
> What's the current meta like? Top tier champions? What is the *usual* build for a top and for an ADC? I'll maybe have some other questions later on.


based on what i've seen at worlds and my personal experience, there's a real bias towards tanks in the meta. 3 or 4 tanks works pretty well. so just go tanky i'd say. the current meta sucks. at least teemo is worthless


----------



## Nashud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> based on what i've seen at worlds and my personal experience, there's a real bias towards tanks in the meta. 3 or 4 tanks works pretty well. so just go tanky i'd say. the current meta sucks. at least teemo is worthless


Dayum, I really hate the tank meta, need a lot of time and practice to get used to it.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nashud*
> 
> Dayum, I really hate the tank meta, need a lot of time and practice to get used to it.


yeah the tank meta sucks so much. i feel like they basically handicapped any champs that actually took skill to make the derpy champs even easier to play.

granted assassins were too good last season, but they went overboard with patches.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> based on what i've seen at worlds and my personal experience, there's a real bias towards tanks in the meta. 3 or 4 tanks works pretty well. so just go tanky i'd say. the current meta sucks. at least teemo is worthless


It's just safer to play a tank. But playing tank is absolutely boring and give you no chance of carrying the game. If you are coming back after a long break I would just try to focus on a couple of roles and champions and master one at a time.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I've explained to him what boosting is and he keeps ignoring the actual definition.
> He's using the term to insult people.


i know the difference.

but duoing with a higher elo player for the specific reason of getting to a division you couldnt reach otherwise is also boosting. if you dont like calling it boosting, we can call it something else. sorry if im not using the proper websters league of legends dictionary terms

anyways, im of the opinion that solo queue should be solo and duos shouldnt even be allowed. kinda defeats the purpose of solo que....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i know the difference.
> 
> but duoing with a higher elo player for the specific reason of getting to a division you couldnt reach otherwise is also boosting. if you dont like calling it boosting, we can call it something else. sorry if im not using the proper websters league of legends dictionary terms
> 
> anyways, im of the opinion that solo queue should be solo and duos shouldnt even be allowed. kinda defeats the purpose of solo que....


Apparently not because someone else had to tell you.


----------



## EXO iPugx

**** i need master in 5s but my mid laner is a 3000+ karthus only main and its super frustrating since we have to play around him. Season end 11th november and still only d3 in solo q. Hopefully i make master in both ques maybe challenger in 5s struggle is real. Maybe need to replace midlaner thoughts?


----------



## Dsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i know the difference.
> 
> but duoing with a higher elo player for the specific reason of getting to a division you couldnt reach otherwise is also boosting. if you dont like calling it boosting, we can call it something else. sorry if im not using the proper websters league of legends dictionary terms
> 
> anyways, im of the opinion that solo queue should be solo and duos shouldnt even be allowed. kinda defeats the purpose of solo que....


I dont mind players duoqueuing. Especially now when they made this "within 1 Tier duoque". Ofc theres still huge skillcap difference in Diamond 1 vs plat V. But its okay for me if they wish to play that. In low skill elo (bronze->gold) the skill difference is minimal between divisions inside same tier.

When you duo with "higher elo" player the system calculates a new MMR for your duo. Higher elo player plays vs lower personal MMR people than himself but the lower elo player ends up playing vs higher personal MMR players. So its aint any easier to win a game in that scenario versus soloque. I still prefer to go solo than duo with a friend in ranked soloQ.


----------



## Dsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> **** i need master in 5s but my mid laner is a 3000+ karthus only main and its super frustrating since we have to play around him. Season end 11th november and still only d3 in solo q. Hopefully i make master in both ques maybe challenger in 5s struggle is real. Maybe need to replace midlaner thoughts?


Tell your midlaner to start learning new champions that fits your teamcomp/meta or ditch him and get new one.








Wish I could make it to masters soloQ in this season too, but my skill level aint there yet







(Had 2 months break which didint help







) Struggling @ diamond 4-3


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i know the difference.
> 
> but duoing with a higher elo player for the specific reason of getting to a division you couldnt reach otherwise is also boosting. if you dont like calling it boosting, we can call it something else.
> 
> carrying is fine with me.
> 
> anyways, im of the opinion that solo queue should be solo and duos shouldnt even be allowed. kinda defeats the purpose of solo que....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Apparently not because someone else had to tell you.


no, but you can seriously blacklist me now please.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> **** i need master in 5s but my mid laner is a 3000+ karthus only main and its super frustrating since we have to play around him. Season end 11th november and still only d3 in solo q. Hopefully i make master in both ques maybe challenger in 5s struggle is real. Maybe need to replace midlaner thoughts?


Post on the competitive forum?
All of the LCS players are off season, since you guys are all diamond you guys might able to pick up someone who's off season.

LOL IT NEVER STOPS.
IT NEVER STOPS.

Playing a ranked game with a Silver duo, TWO AFK PLAYERS on my team.
not 1 but 2.

Is this a joke?

Jim you have been blacklisted, and you're just denying things now.
I've had you blacklisted for a while, but I can click a tab and see you post. Or did you not look at my screenshot.

Don't wanna see my posts or replies. Blacklist me.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nashud*
> 
> What's the current meta like? Top tier champions? What is the *usual* build for a top and for an ADC? I'll maybe have some other questions later on.


ADC builds will vary slightly from each adc and build order as well.

A standard cookie cutter build is generally -> Infinity edge, Phantom dancer, boots, Last Whisper, defense item, Blood thirster or ruin king.

There are some variances though, you can for go the PD(phantom dancer) and go with a statikk shiv to help with wave clear, champs that have opt'd or can go that route are Tristana, Lucian and Jinx, vayne to an extent(Quinn if you're doing top, split push)

Also instead of Phantom dancer, you can also go with Y. Ghostblade. Champs that work will with this are Twitch, Lucian and Vayne.

Due to the changes to blood thirster , infinity edge and ruin king, its ok to rush the later 2 over the former now.

Trinity force are great on Corki, Lucian, and probably Ez. Kogmaw is actually now a resident for using it as well, as this helps his immobility.

Top tier champs are always rotating so listing all of them would not be really helpful since a majority of champs can be top tier given the flavour of the month, patches and or nerf/updates. Top tier champs though usually fall in line with: tools of disengage, tools to engage properly, seige abilities,abilities that can change the outcome of team fights, strong hard cc, dashes/gap closers, mobility and poke potential and most important of all, proper team comp fit. You're less likely to help your team if you dont fit the team comp or offer them nothing as a whole.

Examples for each lane(these are examples some being "in meta" currently for said reasons ^):

Top: Mao(sustain,gap closer, snare, strong ult), Ryze(hyper carry, tanky+ tons of dmg, snare), Nidalee(gap closer, dashes, high mobility, sustain) Rumble made it back into meta!(high dmg, good disengage/engage, game changing ult) Irelia(slow/stun, good duelist, gap closer)

Mid: Syndra(disengage, high dmg ult, conal stun) Jayce is back in meta!(high poke, huge melee burst, mobile) Orianna(very safe, shields/speed ups/slows, game changing ult)

Jungle: Kha zix(mobile, strong ganks at all levels of game, conal slow+ vision) Elise(mobile, strong ganks at all levels, cc+burst) Lee sin(mobile, early ganks, counter jungle)

ADC: Lucian(mobile, strong all game, lane bully) Corki(gap closer/dash, high burst early-mid game, seige/poke, very safe) Tristana(gap closer to escape or kill, resets, knock back, very safe, seige/poke after lv 13+)

Support: Morgana(snare + slow/snare, shield pretty much shuts down a lot of cc heavy supports) Nami(sustain, poke, disengage/engage with bubble/ult wave) Janna (shields, slows, knock ups, disengage with ult+ heal) Thresh(His whole kit properly used can win you the game) Braum( good poke, insane passive, engage or disengage with ult, shield can potentially shut down enemy team engage)

These are just examples of what is currently circulating in the past few months. There are plenty more champs that fit the meta or any team comp if properly used.


----------



## espn

Which adc is easy for low elo to get fed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> ADC builds will vary slightly from each adc and build order as well.
> 
> A standard cookie cutter build is generally -> Infinity edge, Phantom dancer, boots, Last Whisper, defense item, Blood thirster or ruin king.
> 
> There are some variances though, you can for go the PD(phantom dancer) and go with a statikk shiv to help with wave clear, champs that have opt'd or can go that route are Tristana, Lucian and Jinx, vayne to an extent(Quinn if you're doing top, split push)
> 
> Also instead of Phantom dancer, you can also go with Y. Ghostblade. Champs that work will with this are Twitch, Lucian and Vayne.
> 
> Due to the changes to blood thirster , infinity edge and ruin king, its ok to rush the later 2 over the former now.
> 
> Trinity force are great on Corki, Lucian, and probably Ez. Kogmaw is actually now a resident for using it as well, as this helps his immobility.
> 
> Top tier champs are always rotating so listing all of them would not be really helpful since a majority of champs can be top tier given the flavour of the month, patches and or nerf/updates. Top tier champs though usually fall in line with: tools of disengage, tools to engage properly, seige abilities,abilities that can change the outcome of team fights, strong hard cc, dashes/gap closers, mobility and poke potential and most important of all, proper team comp fit. You're less likely to help your team if you dont fit the team comp or offer them nothing as a whole.
> 
> Examples for each lane(these are examples some being "in meta" currently for said reasons ^):
> 
> Top: Mao(sustain,gap closer, snare, strong ult), Ryze(hyper carry, tanky+ tons of dmg, snare), Nidalee(gap closer, dashes, high mobility, sustain) Rumble made it back into meta!(high dmg, good disengage/engage, game changing ult) Irelia(slow/stun, good duelist, gap closer)
> 
> Mid: Syndra(disengage, high dmg ult, conal stun) Jayce is back in meta!(high poke, huge melee burst, mobile) Orianna(very safe, shields/speed ups/slows, game changing ult)
> 
> Jungle: Kha zix(mobile, strong ganks at all levels of game, conal slow+ vision) Elise(mobile, strong ganks at all levels, cc+burst) Lee sin(mobile, early ganks, counter jungle)
> 
> ADC: Lucian(mobile, strong all game, lane bully) Corki(gap closer/dash, high burst early-mid game, seige/poke, very safe) Tristana(gap closer to escape or kill, resets, knock back, very safe, seige/poke after lv 13+)
> 
> Support: Morgana(snare + slow/snare, shield pretty much shuts down a lot of cc heavy supports) Nami(sustain, poke, disengage/engage with bubble/ult wave) Janna (shields, slows, knock ups, disengage with ult+ heal) Thresh(His whole kit properly used can win you the game) Braum( good poke, insane passive, engage or disengage with ult, shield can potentially shut down enemy team engage)
> 
> These are just examples of what is currently circulating in the past few months. There are plenty more champs that fit the meta or any team comp if properly used.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Which adc is easy for low elo to get fed?


ashe.....


----------



## perfectblade

caitlyn is my favorite, as a bad adc player. mainly because she has tons of range, a good poke, and an escape. plus her ult is basically free damage/free kill. ashe is easy to play but she doesn't have an escape


----------



## Tivan

Is it just me or did anyone else's framerate get better during teamfights after using the Samsung SSD 840 EVO Performance Restoration Software?

I wasn't aware LoL was doing a lot of reading from disk during those but I guess it makes sense maybe.


----------



## mercu

probably lucian. not hard to deal damage and pretty safe. I would not go for immobile champs since you are relient on peeling with them. Ez, Corki are similar good picks.


----------



## Crunkles

Holy cow, this sub still exists? Long time no post


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Which adc is easy for low elo to get fed?


Lucian and Corki are really strong early and mid game, Corki is usually the mid game king, Lucian is strong at all levels and doesn't really fall off. They have dashes for escapes or to secure kills easily. They have good poke and harass.

However, if youre trying to learn how to play an ADC, I would not recommend those just yet. Reason being is that they function very differently than a standard ADC would. They are generally very spell orientated to their kits and thus rely on proper spell weave and building their items accordingly. Other ADCs, while yes they start with good harassing abilities, generally once they get their items, should generally not be using their spells after a certain point. Your auto-attacks(AA, A.A) will start dealing more damage per second due to your attack speed and crit/critdmg over your spells, not to mention some spells are not auto attack cancel types so it resets your A.A timer.

Someone suggested Caitlyn, shes a really good adc, safe , lane bully and good range through out all the game. She has no real steroids outside of her passive so you generally want to come out on top in your lane so that your mid game is secure and your endgame is not lacking. Early on you can harass with her Q it does great damage and clears minions as well. When you start to glow from your passive being up, try to use that to harass the enemy adc. In lane your the big sister, show you enemy adc the pecking order with harass!

When you get enough items, big dmg item, Phantom dancer or statikk, tier 2 boots and on your way to last whisper, you should no longer be using your Q for harass or to duel. Please dont use your Q in team fights either, its too much of a delay and your dmg will suffer, that goes double for your ult, never use your ult in a team fight, unless you know its 100% going to be a "from down town" snipe and get that kill which your team could not get 100%. You use your ult right before a team fight, or toward the end to pick off any one running away with tiny bit of HP. You need to constantly be positioning yourself , every time you get caught out of place is a chance you give the enemy team a chance for an objective or to win the game, remember that.

I think Graves is also very strong and a solid pick to carry. Good harass, decent steroids, great mid game damage, can potentially touch hyper carry status damage with the right items, full passive makes him very strong for 1v1s.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Holy cow, this sub still exists? Long time no post


Go away Amumu quoted user, no one wants you


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Go away Amumu quoted user, no one wants you


----------



## Avonosac

Sad mummy.


----------



## OkanG

promo for Plat 1, yay! Just gotta get diamond until end of season and I'll stop playing again


----------



## Im Batman

I don't understand the match making in this game. I'm doing my provisionals and end up with a Ryze who has 680 wins in ranked, I have 2 wins out of 8 games so far.

Even when I do play well as jng (which is what I try to main), the same thing happens with one of the lanes and our Cho goes 0/12 in 15 minutes to a Riven and that's gg.

I'm obviously going to get put in Wood IV, so how do I climb when one lane feeds so hard there in no point in playing?


----------



## espn

how often do you play to get to this level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> promo for Plat 1, yay! Just gotta get diamond until end of season and I'll stop playing again


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I don't understand the match making in this game. I'm doing my provisionals and end up with a Ryze who has 680 wins in ranked, I have 2 wins out of 8 games so far.
> 
> Even when I do play well as jng (which is what I try to main), the same thing happens with one of the lanes and our Cho goes 0/12 in 15 minutes to a Riven and that's gg.
> 
> I'm obviously going to get put in Wood IV, so how do I climb when one lane feeds so hard there in no point in playing?


Help them to not feed. If you're jungle or mid, go to the lane that's feeding and kill the other dude so much that it's impossible for your laner to die against him.

Alternatively, get more fed. If you kill the other team enough that they're all weak, and you're really strong, it doesn't matter if it's 4v5.

If you can't get that fed, and can't shut down the enemy in Wood IV, then you belong down there and should work on improving before worrying about your teammates.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> how often do you play to get to this level.


Got em coach.

I got Diamond back in season 3 and stopped playing, at least ranked for a long time until a couple of months ago. I'm only grinding to get the diamond border and all that


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I don't understand the match making in this game. I'm doing my provisionals and end up with a Ryze who has 680 wins in ranked, I have 2 wins out of 8 games so far.
> 
> Even when I do play well as jng (which is what I try to main), the same thing happens with one of the lanes and our Cho goes 0/12 in 15 minutes to a Riven and that's gg.
> 
> I'm obviously going to get put in Wood IV, so how do I climb when one lane feeds so hard there in no point in playing?


2 Things, the ryze is either a duo, or their MMR is horrible and theyre probably not very good players.With 680 wins in rank, youll want to be atleast in plat maybe high gold with really bad luck(its league, 4 randoms can really set you back).

As a cho top, I will say that as far as conventional tops go , you should win the lane against 95% of them, Riven and the new updated passive garen are the only champs that should ever give you trouble. So yea, I can see Riven giving cho a hard time, but not so much as to die that often.

Top is very vulnerable to ganks, and a lot early on, top laners dont carry enough wards with them earlier until their first buy back, so from lv 2-5 they are generally very vulnerable to ganks and as far as top lane goes, it can be very snow ball. Whom ever gets the first kill can basically lay the path of how that lane will go OR put them back in the game if they were getting bullied early on.

As a jungler, depending on who you are jungling as, after your first or 2nd buff , you need to decide if youre going to 1) Gank top 2) counter gank top, or find a lane that has more success with a gank.

As a jungler I generally like to bring 1-2 wards with me and already have a sweeper by my first backing or at the start, when I go top I sweep the area as im going for the gank ,if I dont see an opportunity I lay a ward in the tri bush and perhaps go deep into the enemy jungle and get another ward deep in so my mid and top laners are aware of the top side jungle.

If there is a lane feeding, generally its probably a lost lane, and you need to really make an impact in the other lanes, because chances are if you go to the top lane to gank, they will die and you might too. If you see the jungler camping top because they are dying, you should see if you can take an objective like a tower push or a dragon, global gold can help your losing lane get back in the game slowly, ward up for him/her if you can.

Jungling is a lot like chess, you have to predict what your other enemy jungler is going to do and plan accordingly.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I don't understand the match making in this game. I'm doing my provisionals and end up with a Ryze who has 680 wins in ranked, I have 2 wins out of 8 games so far.
> 
> Even when I do play well as jng (which is what I try to main), the same thing happens with one of the lanes and our Cho goes 0/12 in 15 minutes to a Riven and that's gg.
> 
> I'm obviously going to get put in Wood IV, so how do I climb when one lane feeds so hard there in no point in playing?


don't start with ranked. start with team builder, get good with a couple champs so you have something to play if they ban your main. once you can carry consistently try ranked


----------



## Kokin

There's also playing normals and getting better that way. Everyone talks about carrying, but there are other ways to play as well.

Utility and team-based actions is my style of playing and that usually means coordinating with randoms to make plays, not to carry. Also for any lane and role, buying wards and placing them in enemy jungle (deep wards) can help shut down both the enemy jungler and adjacent lanes. When you know where they are, it's just so much easier to counter jungle or to gank a lane far away from the enemy jungler.


----------



## espn

WCS Season 3 Brackets
http://wcs.battle.net/sc2/en/brackets
Every single one is Korean? LOL why Riot doesn't allow this happen in LCS of LOL
haha2014


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> WCS Season 3 Brackets
> http://wcs.battle.net/sc2/en/brackets
> Every single one is Korean? LOL why Riot doesn't allow this happen in LCS of LOL
> haha2014


Well, because there are different leagues for every region in case you didn't know. In SC2, people just show up and go "I'm good"


----------



## espn

Sc2 wcs has different regions too but koreans just fly around and win it all. I think riot bans korean teams to play in other regions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, because there are different leagues for every region in case you didn't know. In SC2, people just show up and go "I'm good"


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Sc2 wcs has different regions too but koreans just fly around and win it all. I think riot bans korean teams to play in other regions.


Haha, that's pretty weird.

Well LMQ is a chinese team in the NA LCS, so you never know. I guess you have to get through Challenger series to get promoted into the LCS though, so I guess it takes more time in League of Legends


----------



## espn

LMQ is not korean so riot said ok ha ha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Haha, that's pretty weird.
> 
> Well LMQ is a chinese team in the NA LCS, so you never know. I guess you have to get through Challenger series to get promoted into the LCS though, so I guess it takes more time in League of Legends


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> LMQ is not korean so riot said ok ha ha


I don't think they were really ok with it, because of how it turned out, from now on any NA team in the LCS has to have at least 1 NA player on the roster. This puts LMQ in a some what tough spot because unless they find an NA player that can communicate with them, they probably can not replace any member(if they ever needed to that is) or they would be disbanded. At least this is how I understand the new roster rule for NA.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> I don't think they were really ok with it, because of how it turned out, from now on any NA team in the LCS has to have at least 1 NA player on the roster. This puts LMQ in a some what tough spot because unless they find an NA player that can communicate with them, they probably can not replace any member(if they ever needed to that is) or they would be disbanded. At least this is how I understand the new roster rule for NA.


Does that rule apply for teams already in the LCS as well? That sounds pretty rough for LMQ


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> I don't think they were really ok with it, because of how it turned out, from now on any NA team in the LCS has to have at least 1 NA player on the roster. This puts LMQ in a some what tough spot because unless they find an NA player that can communicate with them, they probably can not replace any member(if they ever needed to that is) or they would be disbanded. At least this is how I understand the new roster rule for NA.


That NA player has to be one of the five on the stage?


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Does that rule apply for teams already in the LCS as well? That sounds pretty rough for LMQ


Yes and no it seems. As I understand it, if you attended certain promotional games already and I think worlds, even if you are not within the guidelines, you basically get "grandfathered" in and thus are exempt from the rules. However, If thing change that would conflict with the rules then I believe you are affected by them.

Going based on this:
"Team has five exempt non-residents, and wants to replace one of them with a non-exempt non-resident player.
The team cannot do this - if a team has two or more exempt non-residents, they cannot add an additional non-exempt non-resident."

I'm assuming that LMQ would fall into this scenerio if they ever wanted to change a player. It seems you have to have not 1 but 2 residents of NA in order to be within the official guidelines, since LMQ was grandfathered in, they are fine, however from there on I believe they have to fall within the guidelines should the status of the team change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> That NA player has to be one of the five on the stage?


It has to be a starter, so yes. Have to have at least 2 NA resident starters on your roster. I believe you also have to have at least 1 NA resident sub as well.

Here is more on the official rules, there is also a link toward the bottom I believe about the rules in different detail:
http://na.lolesports.com/articles/interregional-movement-policy-official-rule


----------



## espn

Do you guys want to see more korean teams in lcs?

I cannot win best of 5 of B1, anyone wants to play together? NA server.


----------



## espn

took me five games in best of five to get to silver five before season end. In last game one of my teammates was angry from game start and tried to feed all game long. We and other three still tried hard and won even he feeded and died 24 times.


----------



## OkanG

Got em coach!


----------



## Narokuu

Grats!


----------



## OkanG

Thank you! Ironically, now that the pressure is off my shoulders, I play a lot better. I have carried the last couple of games hard, and I'm already at 80LP in D5


----------



## espn

Do u stream or plan to stream
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thank you! Ironically, now that the pressure is off my shoulders, I play a lot better. I have carried the last couple of games hard, and I'm already at 80LP in D5


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Do u stream or plan to stream


I've considered it, but I'm nowhere near good enough to stream lol


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've considered it, but I'm nowhere near good enough to stream lol


as long as you have big boobs or prefect face then still ok


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> as long as you have big boobs or prefect face then still ok


Not with the new Twitch rules!


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Not with the new Twitch rules!


ha ha finally I know why those disappear!


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've considered it, but I'm nowhere near good enough to stream lol


Once you reach Diamond of any tier, you're good enough to write your own guides and stream







You are generally considered the top 1% of your server.

Good streamer = being a fun host or an informative host.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> Once you reach Diamond of any tier, you're good enough to write your own guides and stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are generally considered the top 1% of your server.
> 
> Good streamer = being a fun host or an informative host.


My friends often come to me about general game knowledge, so that might be something for me. I don't think people are going to find my self-ironic toilet humour to be funny though


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I don't think people are going to find my self-ironic toilet humour to be funny though


That might be true lol









Anyone have any "new years(season) resolution" so to speak???

Basically, as everyone does for their new years resolution, there is usually something people try to do or to better themselves in the up coming year as their resolution. So for league is there anything people are going to try to do(outside of the obvious "get to a higher tier!") or new experience?

For me I think I'm going to spend more time on adc. I'm going to play more lucian and vayne and getting accustomed to Lucian's kit along with continuing improving my mechanics with vayne.

I was suppose to do more vayne this season, along with Zed but instead played a bit more with talon(RIP "E") and played Corki. I hated corki but for some reason gave him a try a while back and did really well. Ending my season with a KDA of 5.9 or 6 on corki, not to shabby considering I had it at 7









Every season I say Im going to play more rank and not duo queue to help friends in bronze get out or get them out of silver and just focus on my climbing alone but I always fail and rarely play rank and when I do I help people


----------



## CravinR1

Can anyone help me get out of bronze ? I work up to 50 hours a week so dont play more than 5-10 hours a week at absolute most. Any help or hints appreciated:

Game Name:

IgoddaHugePenis

Skype:

Cravin.r1


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Can anyone help me get out of bronze ? I work up to 50 hours a week so dont play more than 5-10 hours a week at absolute most. Any help or hints appreciated:
> 
> Game Name:
> 
> IgoddaHugePenis
> 
> Skype:
> 
> Cravin.r1


who would want a teammate with that name ha ha


----------



## espn

You are level 26 too far away from Bronze yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Can anyone help me get out of bronze ? I work up to 50 hours a week so dont play more than 5-10 hours a week at absolute most. Any help or hints appreciated:
> 
> Game Name:
> 
> IgoddaHugePenis
> 
> Skype:
> 
> Cravin.r1


----------



## Hitoseijuro

New champ being revealed:
http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/champion-reveal/kalista-spear-vengeance-revealed

New patch notes(4.19):
http://euw.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/game-updates/patch/patch-419-notes


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You are level 26 too far away from Bronze yet.


My main is named: *Remaj* but account is banned until 14 I think


----------



## perfectblade

seems like every new champ is an adc. why riot, why???


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> seems like every new champ is an adc. why riot, why???


http://leagueoflegends.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_champions

Last marksman release was in 2013.. There has been released 6 champions before Jinx.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My main is named: *Remaj* but account is banned until 14 I think


The best I can tell you from a glimpse is stop taking teleport on your ADCs. Your summoners as an ADC should be for your protection or to secure you a kill. Flash is too much of a good spell not to take as an ADC, it can be used defensively or offensively. Next summoner can be preference based on your champ,team comp and enemy comp. If I have a sustain lane, I will generally go with ignite or a 2nd exhaust, if not heal will do.

Doesn't matter how many leaps or hops you have or how safe you feel, flash should be a must on an ADC.

You duo bottom, so you need to practice winning your lane. You partner seems to do sona/lux a lot so she basically has to win you the lane by lv 1 or 2 on sona depending whom the other support is, and on lux she needs to constantly be harassing. Sona's Q at level 1 with fang and proper mast/runes is killer against squishy bot champs at lv 1, you should/NEED to push for level 2 before they do always while taking minimal damage with trades.

You average a lot of deaths so work on positioning, dont be going up ahead of your team,tanks, dont chase into a jungle/river thats not warded. NO VISION = NO CHASE. Unless someone is immensely ahead in another lane, your teams victory goes hand in hand with your survivability. Stay safe behind your team and A.A the closest champ you can target at max range while continuing to keep moving and never staying in 1 place. Until the back line can come into your range do what you can to chunk down anyone you can. This is why items like Blade of the Ruin King and Last Whisper are a necessity to big armored HP tanks, because they will be the ones in your way first.

Im not really up for rank this week because I'm really sick at the moment and I have some irl things that pull me away at sudden times but I'm always up for Norms/Arams/w.e if I'm on league~


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> The best I can tell you from a glimpse is stop taking teleport on your ADCs. Your summoners as an ADC should be for your protection or to secure you a kill. Flash is too much of a good spell not to take as an ADC, it can be used defensively or offensively. Next summoner can be preference based on your champ,team comp and enemy comp. If I have a sustain lane, I will generally go with ignite or a 2nd exhaust, if not heal will do.
> 
> Doesn't matter how many leaps or hops you have or how safe you feel, flash should be a must on an ADC.
> 
> You duo bottom, so you need to practice winning your lane. You partner seems to do sona/lux a lot so she basically has to win you the lane by lv 1 or 2 on sona depending whom the other support is, and on lux she needs to constantly be harassing. Sona's Q at level 1 with fang and proper mast/runes is killer against squishy bot champs at lv 1, you should/NEED to push for level 2 before they do always while taking minimal damage with trades.
> 
> You average a lot of deaths so work on positioning, dont be going up ahead of your team,tanks, dont chase into a jungle/river thats not warded. NO VISION = NO CHASE. Unless someone is immensely ahead in another lane, your teams victory goes hand in hand with your survivability. Stay safe behind your team and A.A the closest champ you can target at max range while continuing to keep moving and never staying in 1 place. Until the back line can come into your range do what you can to chunk down anyone you can. This is why items like Blade of the Ruin King and Last Whisper are a necessity to big armored HP tanks, because they will be the ones in your way first.
> 
> Im not really up for rank this week because I'm really sick at the moment and I have some irl things that pull me away at sudden times but I'm always up for Norms/Arams/w.e if I'm on league~


I don't think all this is applicable for a bronze-level player. In high plat/low diamond, there are plenty of supports who don't even know about pushing early to take advantage of a fast level 2. Until higher gold, it's all about just grinding the game. Getting to know champions, prioritizing objectives instead of hunting for kills in the enemy's jungle, and practicing cs'ing is plenty. One has to learn how to walk before they can run.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I don't think all this is applicable for a bronze-level player. In high plat/low diamond, there are plenty of supports who don't even know about pushing early to take advantage of a fast level 2. Until higher gold, it's all about just grinding the game. Getting to know champions, prioritizing objectives instead of hunting for kills in the enemy's jungle, and practicing cs'ing is plenty. One has to learn how to walk before they can run.


True, but I think if you're going to play a lot of ADC, you should start practicing positioning(its also in the tutorial







 ) regardless of the caliber player that you are currently as early as possible. This is not to be confused with weaving and orb walking as thats another chapter~

And yes I agree learning how to practice CS is pretty much your bread and butter as an ADC.

And yes I hate it when supports play passively as a support and just watch you from the sidelines. Maybe Im just an overaggressive support player


----------



## laxer23

Hey if there are any Swain players here if you could check me out trying to see if there is anything I can do to move to upper gold and beyond in game is malkalus. I would appreciate any feedback from mid mains in gereral as well.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxer23*
> 
> Hey if there are any Swain players here if you could check me out trying to see if there is anything I can do to move to upper gold and beyond in game is malkalus. I would appreciate any feedback from mid mains in gereral as well.


added.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

New champ seems ok I guess, I have no interest in playing her though.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> New champ seems ok I guess, I have no interest in playing her though.


she look lke dead nid after not eating


----------



## EddWar

Hi, well my question this time is for know what would you do in this situation.

In my past game I played as Tristana and I have Soraka as my supp, in the other team there was a Miss Fortune and a Xin Sao as her supp, so I try to farm and try to stay behind the minions, as much as I can, but in any little opening Xin charge and kill me, Soraka was too passive, basically only attacking minions instead of harashing the enemy, she can't do anything against Xin anyways. I ended with 1/10/??, obviously we lost the line and eventually the game.

Also when the jg, in this case Yi, gank, he always was killed by Xin.

As experts or pro's, what would be the best strategy or how you would deal this this?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi, well my question this time is for know what would you do in this situation.
> 
> In my past game I played as Tristana and I have Soraka as my supp, in the other team there was a Miss Fortune and a Xin Sao as her supp, so I try to farm and try to stay behind the minions, as much as I can, but in any little opening Xin charge and kill me, Soraka was too passive, basically only attacking minions instead of harashing the enemy, she can't do anything against Xin anyways. I ended with 1/10/??, obviously we lost the line and eventually the game.
> 
> Also when the jg, in this case Yi, gank, he always was killed by Xin.
> 
> As experts or pro's, what would be the best strategy or how you would deal this this?


if you are good you can 1 vs 2.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> if you are good you can 1 vs 2.


Obviously, I'm not near to good, that's why I'm looking for some advice, specially in cases like the one that I mentioned.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Obviously, I'm not near to good, that's why I'm looking for some advice, specially in cases like the one that I mentioned.


Play offensive sup. If your adc sucks, just start to farm and ignore your adc.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Play offensive sup. If your adc sucks, just start to farm and ignore your adc.


In my example I was the adc (Tristana in this case), I normally play pretty aggressive but also keeping my distance, my supp, Soraka, was very passive and she was only heal me and attacking minions.

I also play supp so this advice help me anyways, thanks.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Play offensive sup. If your adc sucks, just start to farm and ignore your adc.


That's not called being a good player. That's called trolling. If a support start to try farming, the ADC is just going to start flaming and that'll be game. Besides, few supports actually scale enough to be able to use any of the gold he/she acquires. 100 CS on a support < 50 CS on an ADC. There is nothing more frustrating than a support trying to steal CS as an AD Carry, just because he thinks you're bad. You shouldn't promote behaviour like this.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's not called being a good player. That's called trolling. If a support start to try farming, the ADC is just going to start flaming and that'll be game. Besides, few supports actually scale enough to be able to use any of the gold he/she acquires. 100 CS on a support < 50 CS on an ADC. There is nothing more frustrating than a support trying to steal CS as an AD Carry, just because he thinks you're bad. You shouldn't promote behaviour like this.


Promoting behavior like this is fine if you're stuck playing support and are confident in your ability to carry, and are playing a support that can carry, like Lux or Zyra.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Promoting behavior like this is fine if you're stuck playing support and are confident in your ability to carry, and are playing a support that can carry, like Lux or Zyra.


But you won't learn how to properly support. I have a couple of friends who've made it to high plat/diamond just by mastering the actual support mechanics instead of pissing their ADC off.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> But you won't learn how to properly support. I have a couple of friends who've made it to high plat/diamond just by mastering the actual support mechanics instead of pissing their ADC off.


As a diamond adc main i totally agree dont take cs from ur adc no matter how bad he is -_-.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> But you won't learn how to properly support. I have a couple of friends who've made it to high plat/diamond just by mastering the actual support mechanics instead of pissing their ADC off.


If you're significantly better than the people you're playing with, you will win more by picking a carry mage as support. If you're trying to master support, obviously you shouldn't be doing that. But if you're just trying to rise in ranks, it's easier if you go Zyra or Lux or something and build damage.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If you're significantly better than the people you're playing with, you will win more by picking a carry mage as support. If you're trying to master support, obviously you shouldn't be doing that. But if you're just trying to rise in ranks, it's easier if you go Zyra or Lux or something and build damage.


Whats the point of learning something u will never stack upon it's just pointless. Learn support the right away and improve on your inlane mechanics rather than doing something an adc is supposed to do...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> Whats the point of learning something u will never stack upon it's just pointless. Learn support the right away and improve on your inlane mechanics rather than doing something an adc is supposed to do...


^ This

What's the point of being slightly higher rank when you don't actually get better at the game?


----------



## perfectblade

there's no reason for supp carry usually. i mean it can work well in single que. but the thing is usually mid is an ap carry, so having an adc is more useful. also a non-fed adc is pretty useless


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> What's the point of being slightly higher rank when you don't actually get better at the game?


Season rewards? Fun? Feeling of achievement? Same reason anybody wants to win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> also a non-fed adc is pretty useless


Which is the whole point - if your ADC is horrible and isn't going to be useful, you start taking farm and kills so that you can at least do something.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Season rewards? Fun? Feeling of achievement? Same reason anybody wants to win.
> Which is the whole point - if your ADC is horrible and isn't going to be useful, you start taking farm and kills so that you can at least do something.


I can't even the bait is real.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> I can't even the bait is real.


Yep, anyone who disagrees with you is trolling.


----------



## espn

I play xerth, teemo as sup. If adc sucks then I start to farm. Still can carry sometimes. We cannot control how good or bad adc we meet as sup and this way let you able to carry even u meet a bad one. I dont play passive sup like sakara because if adc sucks then just wait for dying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's not called being a good player. That's called trolling. If a support start to try farming, the ADC is just going to start flaming and that'll be game. Besides, few supports actually scale enough to be able to use any of the gold he/she acquires. 100 CS on a support < 50 CS on an ADC. There is nothing more frustrating than a support trying to steal CS as an AD Carry, just because he thinks you're bad. You shouldn't promote behaviour like this.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I play xerth, teemo as sup. If adc sucks then I start to farm. Still can carry sometimes. We cannot control how good or bad adc we meet as sup and this way let you able to carry even u meet a bad one. I dont play passive sup like sakara because if adc sucks then just wait for dying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Yep, anyone who disagrees with you is trolling.


Alright m8s i get it do as you please what's both of ur elos? Btw i never said anyone who disagrees with me is a troll but ok m8.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> Alright m8s i get it do as you please what's both of ur elos? Btw i never said anyone who disagrees with me is a troll but ok m8.


I'm diamond.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm diamond.


Oh lolking pl0x


----------



## espn

In high elo yes I agree having both adc and sup work together can be the best, but my focus is lower elo level while a lot if adc has no idea what is going on and just feed a lot of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm diamond.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I play xerth, teemo as sup. If adc sucks then I start to farm. Still can carry sometimes. We cannot control how good or bad adc we meet as sup and this way let you able to carry even u meet a bad one. I dont play passive sup like sakara because if adc sucks then just wait for dying.


teemo supp...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> Oh lolking pl0x


http://www.lolking.net/summoner/na/19508352


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> teemo supp...


40% cdr mushroom is super for low elo. Basically the other team cannot push at all as long as we dont lose game in early stage. Low elo never seriouslt scan or sometimes dont scan at all, and always just push mid as five people walk together.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> 40% cdr mushroom is super for *[teemo] low elo*. Basically the other team cannot push at all as long as we dont lose game in early stage. Low elo never seriouslt scan or sometimes dont scan at all, and always just push mid as five people walk together.


well of course he is good there. but he isn't a good supp by any means


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

i can tell you that in my rise from bronze III to silver III, it mattered little if i took cs as support when the adc was bad. im talking like 4 deaths in 5 minutes bad. at that point, i will do everything i can to tilt the game in our favor. if that means csing and pushing the lane so i can get a tower, thats what i do.

agreed that cs should belong to the adc in most cases, but playing in bronze is an exercise in problem solving....you find a way to win. if i have to go to everyone else lane and farm because they are getting tooled, thats what im gonna do. things go wrong in low elo very quickly, and im not about to leave it up to the 0-6 top, or the 1-7 adc to press objectives and force a win. i have helped our team win numerous times by playing a support like Velkoz. if the adc isnt doing the damage.....well then, ill do it.

this of course doesnt apply to every game, if the adc is competent, then i play support the way youre supposed to. but again, im only mid silver, so obviously my opinion is worthless.









EDIT: i just want to mention that in higher elo games, i would imagine that you dont have to worry about this situation as much as you do in low elo games. the low elo games dont follow any kind of order. they can be won or lost in the very first minutes of the games. if you arent constantly doing something to help your team get objectives, you are hindering your chances of winning the game. again, this is just a mid silver player talking, but once i started doing everything i could to turn a game in my favor, i started winning frequently and went from bronze III to silver III in a very short amount of time, skipping 2 divisions along the way.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> well of course he is good there. but he isn't a good supp by any means


My teemo sup ranked game win rate is 75% and I am silver.


----------



## espn

I just got 2 weeks game ban again so very likely no silver reward for me. I already basically just said /all gj when my teammates do well but still get banned.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just got 2 weeks game ban again so very likely no silver reward for me. I already basically just said /all gj when my teammates do well but still get banned.


Yeah, I think you've done more than that. Link the e-mail you got from Riot? I'm sure it has plenty of proof


----------



## espn

Email doesnt mention why. The funny thing is I sent support ticket to report people made racist joke about me being a Chinese but I got banned on the same day as riot replied they did something about the support ticket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, I think you've done more than that. Link the e-mail you got from Riot? I'm sure it has plenty of proof


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I just got 2 weeks game ban again so very likely no silver reward for me. I already basically just said /all gj when my teammates do well but still get banned.


no offense bud, but if you got a 2 week out of the blue like that, you have done WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more that just /all gj...............

2 week bans go out to the worst of the the offenders. you have to be very consistently "toxic" in games to get a 2 week ban.

i troll GD while im at work and ive seen hundreds of threads where people claim they just said "gg" or "told the support to ward", then Riot Lyte shows up with their chat logs and its N word this Fgt that, noob this you suck that.......

just sayin bro.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yeah, I think you've done more than that. Link the e-mail you got from Riot? I'm sure it has plenty of proof


they tribunal is down right now and has been for a few months. when you get banned you dont get a reform card showing the games and the text that got you the ban.

until tribunal is back, you either have to email support for chat logs, or ask for Lyte to publicly display them on the forum. but yeah, you really have to be a piece of work in game if you are getting chat restrictions or bans. ive never been banned, warned, or restricted across 3 accounts. l2notragenoobs.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> they tribunal is down right now and has been for a few months. when you get banned you dont get a reform card showing the games and the text that got you the ban.
> 
> until tribunal is back, you either have to email support for chat logs, or ask for Lyte to publicly display them on the forum. but yeah, you really have to be a piece of work in game if you are getting chat restrictions or bans. ive never been banned, warned, or restricted across 3 accounts. l2notragenoobs.


Support just repied with a machine copy and paste kind of reply no log. Just say I am toxic so ban.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> no offense bud, but if you got a 2 week out of the blue like that, you have done WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more that just /all gj...............
> 
> 2 week bans go out to the worst of the the offenders. you have to be very consistently "toxic" in games to get a 2 week ban.
> 
> i troll GD while im at work and ive seen hundreds of threads where people claim they just said "gg" or "told the support to ward", then Riot Lyte shows up with their chat logs and its N word this Fgt that, noob this you suck that.......
> 
> just sayin bro.


I dont say f word or n word or any kind of these words.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> no offense bud, but if you got a 2 week out of the blue like that, you have done WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more that just /all gj...............
> 
> 2 week bans go out to the worst of the the offenders. you have to be very consistently "toxic" in games to get a 2 week ban.
> 
> i troll GD while im at work and ive seen hundreds of threads where people claim they just said "gg" or "told the support to ward", then Riot Lyte shows up with their chat logs and its N word this Fgt that, noob this you suck that.......
> 
> just sayin bro.


this reminds me of other people claiming they got banned for no reason.


----------



## OkanG

Yup. I was the same. Luckily, I got an e-mail with chat logs that proved that I was toxic. It was a weird time, because I used to flame and nothing happened. Then I managed to keep my calm for several months, but the tribunal was down, so I got punished for the toxicity months back. It kinda sucked that I got punished while I was actually being a nice person in-game, but that doesn't mean I don't deserve the punishment I got. It wasn't too bad though, I got like 20 chat restricted games.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi, well my question this time is for know what would you do in this situation.
> 
> In my past game I played as Tristana and I have Soraka as my supp, in the other team there was a Miss Fortune and a Xin Sao as her supp, so I try to farm and try to stay behind the minions, as much as I can, but in any little opening Xin charge and kill me, Soraka was too passive, basically only attacking minions instead of harashing the enemy, she can't do anything against Xin anyways. I ended with 1/10/??, obviously we lost the line and eventually the game.
> 
> Also when the jg, in this case Yi, gank, he always was killed by Xin.
> 
> As experts or pro's, what would be the best strategy or how you would deal this this?


There shouldnt be a reason you're dying so much to Xin, you have a jump as soon as he lunges at you, jump away, you should have no problem at 6 with your ult and your range = his lunge by then, at 7 you should be safe to harass him by 7 use your range to determine how safe you are from his lunge, but having a leap, knock back and a flash kind of makes you the safest ADC in the game, next to Corki.

Also you might want to not level up your E right away and hold it, and then put as many as you saved when you want to start pushing your lane out or whatever.

And also people advocating to take kills or steal cs is horrible advice as support, doesnt matter if you run as a support carry. Make plays get assists use your gold items wisely and youll do more for your team than taking cs/kills and trying to carry. Zyra is a very good support to carry on, and needs very minimum items to do more damage than most of your team, shes -that- broken, however extremely squishy and her range is not has big as you would think if you miss a crucial snare. Annie is another one that needs very little items to do what she needs to do to carry a team.

Honestly you can pick any champ to support on, but if you want to ensure the success of your lane and overall your team, you need to think what your champ is bringing to the team over all and could you have done better~ because taking your ADC's cs even if he is bad, is not a good strategy. If you want to carry on support, win the lane for them, zone the enemy team, get deep wards, make plays in other lanes early on , etc.

Exo iPugx is a really good ADC if you want to get better at being an ADC, I suggest you ask him for tips and pointers for what you could be doing better~


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> And also people advocating to take kills or steal cs is horrible advice as support,


As support, I agree. But when your ADC demonstrates that they are completely inept, you transition from "support" to "carry". You're no longer support.

I would rather have a somewhat farmed competent APC than a farmed incompetent ADC.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> As support, I agree. But when your ADC demonstrates that they are completely inept, you transition from "support" to "carry". You're no longer support.
> 
> I would rather have a somewhat farmed competent APC than a farmed incompetent ADC.


^this

a somewhat farmed velkoz is no joke, and a beefy leona can easily carry a game.


----------



## perfectblade

people saying that support can carry are playing against noobs. i just play team builder but i have 700 wins and don't see support carries almost ever, though i used to see them a lot.

there's just no point. you can only have 1 or 2 carries in a game and an adc carry is way more important than another ap carry. though that's what always happens in low elo-everyone thinks they can be the carry/wants to be. then everyone just builds pure damage and the enemy yi goes 1v5 for the penta.

compensating for a bad adc might seem like a smart idea, but if the other adc is half competent they will shred you at 20m regardless.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> i just play team builder


Quote:


> though that's what always happens in low elo











Quote:


> people saying that support can carry are playing against noobs.


Yes, the argument is that when you're playing with people that are significantly worse than you, this is what you should do. Not if you're playing with people around your skill level.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the argument is that when you're playing with people that are significantly worse than you, this is what you should do. Not if you're playing with people around your skill level.


there's still matchmaking based on wins in teambuilder.

but regardless, i also see it as a bad meta move typically. especially if you have an ap mid carry. then all they have to do is build mr and they shut down a ton of your damage and can stall the game while their mm farms to "game over" level.

obviously if you have a good jungle or mid adc (basically an assassin) then that gives you more of an advantage. but still, an underfarmed mm is probably the most useless class in the game due to having no 1v1 ability, cc, or tanking ability. the game becomes a 4v5 more or less.

the best way to do this is probably to win early and in this way totally shut down their mm.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> There shouldnt be a reason you're dying so much to Xin, you have a jump as soon as he lunges at you, jump away, you should have no problem at 6 with your ult and your range = his lunge by then, at 7 you should be safe to harass him by 7 use your range to determine how safe you are from his lunge, but having a leap, knock back and a flash kind of makes you the safest ADC in the game, next to Corki.
> 
> Also you might want to not level up your E right away and hold it, and then put as many as you saved when you want to start pushing your lane out or whatever.
> 
> And also people advocating to take kills or steal cs is horrible advice as support, doesnt matter if you run as a support carry. Make plays get assists use your gold items wisely and youll do more for your team than taking cs/kills and trying to carry. Zyra is a very good support to carry on, and needs very minimum items to do more damage than most of your team, shes -that- broken, however extremely squishy and her range is not has big as you would think if you miss a crucial snare. Annie is another one that needs very little items to do what she needs to do to carry a team.
> 
> Honestly you can pick any champ to support on, but if you want to ensure the success of your lane and overall your team, you need to think what your champ is bringing to the team over all and could you have done better~ because taking your ADC's cs even if he is bad, is not a good strategy. If you want to carry on support, win the lane for them, zone the enemy team, get deep wards, make plays in other lanes early on , etc.
> 
> Exo iPugx is a really good ADC if you want to get better at being an ADC, I suggest you ask him for tips and pointers for what you could be doing better~


<3


----------



## EXO iPugx

The first thing i want to stress is level 2 pressure. For bot lane nothing is more important then 5-6 and 1-2. Literally fastpushing sometimes can result in a double early if done correctly, the amount of people that don't fastpush when jungler doesn't want to start at the buff near bot lane is insane trust me it's good. The second thing i would say is please ADC's trade when you see they have a low minion and are looking to attack it while you have none low enough to kill it's a free autoattack and can result in constant harass for them while being unable to trade simply becuase they want to farm.

Also anyone from EUW feel free to add me just tell me that u are from ockn.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> there's still matchmaking based on wins in teambuilder.
> 
> but regardless, i also see it as a bad meta move typically. especially if you have an ap mid carry. then all they have to do is build mr and they shut down a ton of your damage and can stall the game while their mm farms to "game over" level.
> 
> obviously if you have a good jungle or mid adc (basically an assassin) then that gives you more of an advantage. but still, an underfarmed mm is probably the most useless class in the game due to having no 1v1 ability, cc, or tanking ability. the game becomes a 4v5 more or less.
> 
> the best way to do this is probably to win early and in this way totally shut down their mm.


If your ADC is going 0-10 then they're already underfarmed and useless regardless of what you do. If you farm, then at least you can do _something_, which is better than your ADC doing _nothing_.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> The first thing i want to stress is level 2 pressure. For bot lane nothing is more important then 5-6 and 1-2. Literally fastpushing sometimes can result in a double early if done correctly, the amount of people that don't fastpush when jungler doesn't want to start at the buff near bot lane is insane trust me it's good. The second thing i would say is please ADC's trade when you see they have a low minion and are looking to attack it while you have none low enough to kill it's a free autoattack and can result in constant harass for them while being unable to trade simply becuase they want to farm.


This^

Most dont realize or remember that its not just getting an extra level, but its also getting an extra ability. For most ADCs it will be a leap/dash(Corki W, Luc E, Cait W(E to an extend), Graves E, Trist W, EZ E, for vayne you normally already start with tumbleQ, so E if you want extra protection/harass(preference really) ). For other ADCs it can be more damage, or cc that you gain. For supports it can be heal, harass or cc which means your support generally benefits GREATLY from level 2.

Also for supports, please please if you take shield, do your best to learn the waves. If you rush to get the first 2 minions, your next charge will be up for the cannon minion. Do your best to prioritize Cannon minion and then melee minions, they give the most gold for both you and your ADC. Caster minions give the least gold, obviously if you have no choice do what you can but please dont ignore free money.... too often Ive seen supports with shield and never try to get the right minions and I miss cs because I wait for them to get it and they just walk by.....you make me miss a cannon or two after I ping it for you, youll never get another chance again







And same with frost fang, get those charges out for the money.

Btw press S so your champ doesnt auto the minions. I see at times supports moving around or standing and then they start A.Aing for no reason, just press S and it will stop you from autoing, this can help as an ADC too!

My fav level 2s are with graves and leona or if they are both there even better. Get level 2, get E and E-Q right into the adc or support or both for a big burst. This will usually scare them and you can get an A.A or 2 off. With Leona its a good harass if you get enough damage on and you got level 2 first. If you can pull it off, lv 2 on twitch is fun too.

That being said, Graves is highly under rated both in damage and as a great ADC. He has great burst early and mid game, decent late game. His E gives him good steriods for late game, his late game damage is comparable to vayne, tristana and twitch depending how you see it and at what items they are at and if he has any stacks, his stacks is the key to winning trades and how you use his kit, E and W to obtain the best trading outcome. His biggest weakness is his range thats for sure, esp against cait/trist and kogmaw, the moment you get in range youve probably taken 1-2 A.A and mid to late game that can already decide the outcome of that fight esp if you received a crit...


----------



## CravinR1

Is it me or is Volibear a very potent jungler. I been playing him some this free week and I go from my blue to their red to my red.

Before I started counter jungling I went from my blue to wolves to my red, a Tryndamere invaded and I did a lot of damage to him and he ran (my passive had me winning the fight and I didn't have my Q yet due to not expecting the invade).

Its very easy for me to go in and grab their red and ward the bush they enter from and push them to their turret for a recall while I farm my red or for them to die outright. I've faced: Tryn, Fiddles, Yi, Nautilus, Jax, and rengar.

So is it where i'm playing low levels or is Voli that good ?


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is it me or is Volibear a very potent jungler. I been playing him some this free week and I go from my blue to their red to my red.
> 
> Before I started counter jungling I went from my blue to wolves to my red, a Tryndamere invaded and I did a lot of damage to him and he ran (my passive had me winning the fight and I didn't have my Q yet due to not expecting the invade).
> 
> Its very easy for me to go in and grab their red and ward the bush they enter from and push them to their turret for a recall while I farm my red or for them to die outright. I've faced: Tryn, Fiddles, Yi, Nautilus, Jax, and rengar.
> 
> So is it where i'm playing low levels or is Voli that good ?


i think he's pretty good. there's a trend towards tanky jungle and assassin mids it seems and he's one of the better ones. especially as a mid player, he's annoying to play against because he's good at setting up kills for the enemy assassin with his movement speed ability and cc


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is it me or is Volibear a very potent jungler. I been playing him some this free week and I go from my blue to their red to my red.
> 
> Before I started counter jungling I went from my blue to wolves to my red, a Tryndamere invaded and I did a lot of damage to him and he ran (my passive had me winning the fight and I didn't have my Q yet due to not expecting the invade).
> 
> Its very easy for me to go in and grab their red and ward the bush they enter from and push them to their turret for a recall while I farm my red or for them to die outright. I've faced: Tryn, Fiddles, Yi, Nautilus, Jax, and rengar.
> 
> So is it where i'm playing low levels or is Voli that good ?


Voli bear is extremely strong, very good duelist and 95% of junglers wont have ignite or have a built in grievous wounds so they wont be able to deal with Volibear's passive early on when trading.

If you know how to jungle and when to gank, hes very strong in low-mid ELOs, high ELO too if you've played him x-amount of times as with any champ you've had a lot of games with.

His big weakness is obviously teams that can properly disengage and have jumps/leaps/hops to get away from his initiation, which is why champs that can gap close with a leap like ability is more preferred in this meta of things.


----------



## 9inches

Hi everyone. I just made an account on this site and my cousin linked me this league club since I like league of legends. I used to play on NA but moved to the LAN (Latin American North) due to the lag. I used to play a lot of jungle J4 but now I switched over to mid to main Twisted Fate.

If anyone plays on the LAN server you can add me if you'd like:

9inches
7inches


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> There shouldnt be a reason you're dying so much to Xin, you have a jump as soon as he lunges at you, jump away, you should have no problem at 6 with your ult and your range = his lunge by then, at 7 you should be safe to harass him by 7 use your range to determine how safe you are from his lunge, but having a leap, knock back and a flash kind of makes you the safest ADC in the game, next to Corki.
> 
> Also you might want to not level up your E right away and hold it, and then put as many as you saved when you want to start pushing your lane out or whatever.
> 
> And also people advocating to take kills or steal cs is horrible advice as support, doesnt matter if you run as a support carry. Make plays get assists use your gold items wisely and youll do more for your team than taking cs/kills and trying to carry. Zyra is a very good support to carry on, and needs very minimum items to do more damage than most of your team, shes -that- broken, however extremely squishy and her range is not has big as you would think if you miss a crucial snare. Annie is another one that needs very little items to do what she needs to do to carry a team.
> 
> Honestly you can pick any champ to support on, but if you want to ensure the success of your lane and overall your team, you need to think what your champ is bringing to the team over all and could you have done better~ because taking your ADC's cs even if he is bad, is not a good strategy. If you want to carry on support, win the lane for them, zone the enemy team, get deep wards, make plays in other lanes early on , etc.
> 
> Exo iPugx is a really good ADC if you want to get better at being an ADC, I suggest you ask him for tips and pointers for what you could be doing better~


Thank you soo much.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is it me or is Volibear a very potent jungler. I been playing him some this free week and I go from my blue to their red to my red.
> 
> Before I started counter jungling I went from my blue to wolves to my red, a Tryndamere invaded and I did a lot of damage to him and he ran (my passive had me winning the fight and I didn't have my Q yet due to not expecting the invade).
> 
> Its very easy for me to go in and grab their red and ward the bush they enter from and push them to their turret for a recall while I farm my red or for them to die outright. I've faced: Tryn, Fiddles, Yi, Nautilus, Jax, and rengar.
> 
> So is it where i'm playing low levels or is Voli that good ?
> 
> 
> 
> Voli bear is extremely strong, very good duelist and 95% of junglers wont have ignite or have a built in grievous wounds so they wont be able to deal with Volibear's passive early on when trading.
> 
> If you know how to jungle and when to gank, hes very strong in low-mid ELOs, high ELO too if you've played him x-amount of times as with any champ you've had a lot of games with.
> 
> His big weakness is obviously teams that can properly disengage and have jumps/leaps/hops to get away from his initiation, which is why champs that can gap close with a leap like ability is more preferred in this meta of things.
Click to expand...

Yup, totally agree, Voli is a beast (pun intended) against any team where the ADC cannot kite. Volis biggest problem is that he is so darn kite-able (and if flash isn't up you will just take a lot of damage trying to Q to flip someone [and then probably retreat]).


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah failed ganking Gnar top (slow with boomerang) and xerath/leona stuns are no fun either.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> people saying that support can carry are playing against noobs. i just play team builder but i have 700 wins and don't see support carries almost ever, though i used to see them a lot.
> 
> there's just no point. you can only have 1 or 2 carries in a game and an adc carry is way more important than another ap carry. though that's what always happens in low elo-everyone thinks they can be the carry/wants to be. then everyone just builds pure damage and the enemy yi goes 1v5 for the penta.
> 
> compensating for a bad adc might seem like a smart idea, but if the other adc is half competent they will shred you at 20m regardless.


you need to remember that majority of the player base in this game is bronze and silver. getting out of bronze is not easy if you arent waaaaay above that skill level. if you are a casual player, and dont have the time spam game after game, you do everything in you power to turn games in your favor so you can get that LP.

i play however it takes to win, and in bronze and silver, that means adapting to the game, and making the difference.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Just made gold 27 mins before reset


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is it me or is Volibear a very potent jungler. I been playing him some this free week and I go from my blue to their red to my red.
> 
> Before I started counter jungling I went from my blue to wolves to my red, a Tryndamere invaded and I did a lot of damage to him and he ran (my passive had me winning the fight and I didn't have my Q yet due to not expecting the invade).
> 
> Its very easy for me to go in and grab their red and ward the bush they enter from and push them to their turret for a recall while I farm my red or for them to die outright. I've faced: Tryn, Fiddles, Yi, Nautilus, Jax, and rengar.
> 
> So is it where i'm playing low levels or is Voli that good ?


The only downside to him is that he can easily be kited. Depends who you face, too. Facing a xerath or ashe is nightmare as voli and you must execute good flanks to make him work.


----------



## Clukos

Rewards are in for EU servers



The morgana skin is pretty decent, especially for free. I still think the Blackthorn and Ghost Bride skins are better overall but it's definitely a step up from previous victorious skins









Now the wait for the new SR begins


----------



## OkanG

Yay


----------



## 9inches

I love my border and icon regardless about what everyone thinks about them. The morg skin is great - even if that champ is annoying to play against.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Rewards are in for EU servers
> 
> 
> 
> The morgana skin is pretty decent, especially for free. I still think the Blackthorn and Ghost Bride skins are better overall but it's definitely a step up from previous victorious skins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the wait for the new SR begins


I dunno, I like Victorious Elise


----------



## Nooze

If history repeats itself, I will be diamond in S5 ^_^


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I dunno, I like Victorious Elise


yeah victorious elise looks way cooler, like some kind of protoss unit. victorious morgana doesn't look cool in comparison


----------



## OkanG

I like Morgana's ability animations.

When does solo queue actually reset? I wanna start with my provisional games ASAP!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> yeah victorious elise looks way cooler, like some kind of protoss unit. victorious morgana doesn't look cool in comparison


Yea, I think Victorious Morgana looks pretty bland, maybe because of the dull blue.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I like Morgana's ability animations.
> 
> When does solo queue actually reset? I wanna start with my provisional games ASAP!


Next season doesn't start for a few months. I think around Feb or March is when they usually do it.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Next season doesn't start for a few months. I think around Feb or March is when they usually do it.


Yes, but I remember it like you could start solo queueing shortly after the last season ended.

I think "season" refers more to the pro scene


----------



## Dsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yes, but I remember it like you could start solo queueing shortly after the last season ended.
> 
> I think "season" refers more to the pro scene


You still have to play promotion games when season starts. But ofc you can improve your MMR during preseason. Preseason = black cleaver stacking and **** like that again.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> You still have to play promotion games when season starts. But ofc you can improve your MMR during preseason. Preseason = black cleaver stacking and **** like that again.


I know.. I was wondering when solo queue resets


----------



## laxer23

I try to open links such as the one above with the + ( click to show ) takes me to the top of the page i use google chrome please help me figure this out


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I know.. I was wondering when solo queue resets


There isn't a set date until you see Riot announce it. If it was like Season4, soloQ should start around February. They typically give a few months for people to get used to preseason changes before ranked queues are reset.


----------



## Dsrt

Dont bother, RIOT has already located the bug and said in official redpost that users who have abused that will get punished.


----------



## Narokuu

http://puu.sh/cNvSt/4ecec171d0.jpg FLASHBACK

Also, Morgana skin, finally got it. And it was worth every moment, because shes my favorite. literally have over 600 games with her.

http://puu.sh/cN3AS/42c0e07639.jpg

Shes my BABY


----------



## r3d33m3r

Thanks to a reddit thread I rushed some Ranked 5's in the last days before the Season was over to get the Seasonal Ward Skins! Made some great mates on the way too!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Bought Gnar, I love his play style, so fun.


----------



## Nnimrod

So I noticed that I've had a lot of success lately playing AP jungle tanks - Zac and Sejuani particularly. They just do so much damage while still packing 2 solid CCs... This kind of stuff.


----------



## malzmidx

Has anyone else tried the remade SR map on team builder yet? I tried it yesterday and I did not like it too much. I felt like it was zoomed in too far, could barely see enough on my screen, and I was playing on a 1440p. Also the graphic quality, I understand they made it easier to run on weaker pc's, but why don't they also have higher qualities for better pc's?


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> So I noticed that I've had a lot of success lately playing AP jungle tanks - Zac and Sejuani particularly. They just do so much damage while still packing 2 solid CCs... This kind of stuff.


Everything does so much damage right now. Meta is so broken


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> Has anyone else tried the remade SR map on team builder yet? I tried it yesterday and I did not like it too much. I felt like it was zoomed in too far, could barely see enough on my screen, and I was playing on a 1440p. Also the graphic quality, I understand they made it easier to run on weaker pc's, but why don't they also have higher qualities for better pc's?


Yes, I tried it ans felt the same way about it. Everything looks too cartoony for me. Zoom looks the same to me, but I only have a 1080p screen. Not a big fan so far, but I do like that they added stuff to the edge of the map.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> Has anyone else tried the remade SR map on team builder yet? I tried it yesterday and I did not like it too much. I felt like it was zoomed in too far, could barely see enough on my screen, and I was playing on a 1440p. Also the graphic quality, I understand they made it easier to run on weaker pc's, but why don't they also have higher qualities for better pc's?


A lot of the textures and such seem to be gone from the ground. I do think it does what it's supposed to do which is keep you from losing your character as they blend into the map.


----------



## OkanG

I like that they've went with a more subtle and cleaner look to try and keep focus on the champions and their abilities. Although I think it's a little overdone, slightly more saturated colors will make the map perfect in my opinion.


----------



## EddWar

The new SR, nice but meh, it cause me more lag.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

personally i think the new SR is really nice looking. the characters fit the map better now. it doesnt look like the newer, better modeled, champions are out of place anymore.


----------



## perfectblade

i like the new sr but the lag is not welcome


----------



## Nnimrod

So I picked Riven and had to go bot... oh well done this a few times before ^.^ Early game was rough, despite having a favorable match-up for riven, but I ended up picking up a penta in the mid game









http://www.leaguereplays.com/replays/match/4294741/


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I supported a Kalista in a couple games

I liked Galio and Malphite, the total disrupt is crazy.


----------



## nexusparties

NA


----------



## EXO iPugx

where da euw peeps at drop ur igns bros


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> I felt like it was zoomed in too far


I played 2 rounds of it, and right off the bat I noticed this right away, it threw me off considerably, I kept trying to scroll away and zoom out and I couldnt, was quite bothersome to me. Made me just want to go play top til I get use to it and move back down to mid/adc where my performance will matter more.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> I played 2 rounds of it, and right off the bat I noticed this right away, it threw me off considerably, I kept trying to scroll away and zoom out and I couldnt, was quite bothersome to me. Made me just want to go play top til I get use to it and move back down to mid/adc where my performance will matter more.


the new rift is a huge improvement imo. feels way better.


----------



## Nnimrod

Warwick is just unreal now... ult does millions of damage with bork+devourer enchant. His biggest weakness is that hes melee and thus kitable, but hes got E, R (gap closer), chilling smite, and bork active to deal with that. His burst is extremely strong for having such a good sustained fight ability, and the ability to build just 2 damage items and 3 tank items.

He's light years better than Madred's Bloodrazer warwick ever was. Still, he may see rather limited competitive play due to having no waveclear and very bad early gank/scrap abilities. Although the latter is partially made up for by being able to stay high HP while clearing camps if he's jungle.

Unarguably an extremely broken champion atm.


----------



## homer98

Yeah, warwick definitely tough this go around of changes. Overall though I think it's been better balanced since any previous season.

Once some tweaking happens and everyone gets familiar with the changes, should be a pretty exciting season.
Hoping to climb to Plat !

I'm on NA, if anyone wants to game hit me up - IGN: homedizzle


----------



## perfectblade

meta is so broken right now. i don't know why riot sees the need to do this every preseason...you'd think they could build on what they learned from previous experience. never happens though, every preseason is consistently broken beyond belief


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> meta is so broken right now. i don't know why riot sees the need to do this every preseason...you'd think they could build on what they learned from previous experience. never happens though, every preseason is consistently broken beyond belief


RIOT said this was going to happen, and personally i dont have a problem with them trying new stuff.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Yeah, warwick definitely tough this go around of changes. Overall though I think it's been better balanced since any previous season.
> 
> Once some tweaking happens and everyone gets familiar with the changes, should be a pretty exciting season.
> Hoping to climb to Plat !
> 
> I'm on NA, if anyone wants to game hit me up - IGN: homedizzle


WWs ult is getting a pretty large nerf very soon so he will go away most likely. ill keep playing him though, he was one of the first champs i bought years ago and have played him regularly since.


----------



## waylo88

Whats up with Riots absolutely atrocious servers lately? I used to get 60-70 ping here on the East coast, now I get 140 average with regular spikes to 800-1000. The game is utterly unplayable. Every other game I play online works perfectly fine, and even if I run a speedtest using a California server, my ping is only 90.

I've Googled this and see there are quite a few people having this issue dating all the way back to January (both East and West coasters) but there doesn't seem to be any fix or even an explanation for the issues, other than Riots servers blow.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> He's light years better than Madred's Bloodrazer warwick ever was.


Well Madred's Bloodrazer was generally 95% bad on any champion. You needed to build Malady to basically make the item worth using. That means shredder Teemo was basically the only champ worth using it on. I guess on hit kogmaw could work, but you'd most likely do more dmg with traditional physical dmg. As for it on WW, while the dmg is great, it delays your defense items and any other worth while item, especially since WW is melee it gets even less value than it would on ranged champs. Which means it wasnt a rush item, so by the time you built it, you still had to build malady to make use of its effect...further delaying your potential. I guess you could have done malady -> defense-> def or mad--> mad or def. Just a pity you needed 2 for 1 purpose.

Im glad Riot did something right with it, they reworked the entire item and made it what it should have been from the start, The Blade of the Ruin King.


----------



## Zackcy

Haven't posted in this thread in over a year.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Haven't posted in this thread in over a year.


gl man!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Whats up with Riots absolutely atrocious servers lately? I used to get 60-70 ping here on the East coast, now I get 140 average with regular spikes to 800-1000. The game is utterly unplayable. Every other game I play online works perfectly fine, and even if I run a speedtest using a California server, my ping is only 90.
> 
> I've Googled this and see there are quite a few people having this issue dating all the way back to January (both East and West coasters) but there doesn't seem to be any fix or even an explanation for the issues, other than Riots servers blow.


ha, i just noticed your avatar.

my second accounts summoner name is tiptoeinmyjordnz lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Lost the series, but won the next one 3-1.

Yay Diamond for a few weeks before mmr reset!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

The new game mode is a little underwhelming imo








.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*
> 
> The new game mode is a little underwhelming imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agreed.

In uplifting news, I hit diamond 4 for the first time ever last week


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> In uplifting news, I hit diamond 4 for the first time ever last week


Congrats, I also hit D4 a few days ago


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Congrats, I also hit D4 a few days ago


We should make a D4 only club on OCN


----------



## Nnimrod

What do you guys think is the most difficult ability combo in the game?

I'll start us off with Alistar's WQ - You have to press Q immediately as W starts to cast, and if W doesn't cast (because you're out of range), then you end up burning Q for nothing. Press Q to late, and you look like HSGG.


----------



## Jack Mac

Riven animation canceling is easy with just canceling one ability, but gets complicated when canceling multiple with E and Tiamat/hydra active. Takes a little bit of getting used to but your burst is stupidly strong if done right.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Riven animation canceling is easy with just canceling one ability, but gets complicated when canceling multiple with E and Tiamat/hydra active. Takes a little bit of getting used to but your burst is stupidly strong if done right.


Yes it is :] But she really has almost limitless combos, and personally I think the difficulty in playing her comes from deciding how to string her abilities together for the situation at hand, not actually performing any one combo.

So I don't think she fits on this list. I have played quite a lot of riven and she+Fizz are my alltime faves


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes it is :] But she really has almost limitless combos, and personally I think the difficulty in playing her comes from deciding how to string her abilities together for the situation at hand, not actually performing any one combo.
> 
> So I don't think she fits on this list. I have played quite a lot of riven and she+Fizz are my alltime faves


fizz is so great right now. i love going 18-0 in a game


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> What do you guys think is the most difficult ability combo in the game?
> 
> I'll start us off with Alistar's WQ - You have to press Q immediately as W starts to cast, and if W doesn't cast (because you're out of range), then you end up burning Q for nothing. Press Q to late, and you look like HSGG.


I think Ali's combo is super easy, but that's just me.

Riven comboing properly, or LeBlanc are the hardest imo.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes it is :] But she really has almost limitless combos, and personally I think the difficulty in playing her comes from deciding how to string her abilities together for the situation at hand, not actually performing any one combo.
> 
> So I don't think she fits on this list. I have played quite a lot of riven and she+Fizz are my alltime faves


Well that's a good way of describing it.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I think Ali's combo is super easy, but that's just me.
> 
> Riven comboing properly, or LeBlanc are the hardest imo.


haha I guess it must come down to practice then, because I've played l0000ts of both of those and I find them quite easy. I still mess alistar's up nearly half the time tho :/


----------



## Fortunex

I mean, just comboing isn't hard, but doing it properly is really difficult imo. Riven's animation cancelling between each skill/auto (and doing it consistently), using LeBlanc's combo fast enough so that everything hits at once and they don't really have time to react, etc.

I've played like 3 games total of Alistar and I rarely miss the combo.


----------



## Kasp1js

I find Jarvans EQ Flash knockup frustratingly hard/ inconsistent.

Alistars combo used to be harder now it's pretty easy.


----------



## Nnimrod

You know played a strong role when you're Pantheon top, and you have double AP bot lane, AP mid and AP jungle and the enemy team builds

6 total armor items and 3 total mr items, yet you out-damage all your teammates.


----------



## Nnimrod

Doing your job =/= carrying.

Mostly aimed at moron adc players who think ending a game with a good kda and a lot of damage done is a stupendous job and worthy of accolade.

trollo Queue is exceptionally bad right now >.< Doesn't help I dropped almost an entire league since the end of the season.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Doing your job =/= carrying.
> 
> Mostly aimed at moron adc players who think ending a game with a good kda and a lot of damage done is a stupendous job and worthy of accolade.
> 
> trollo Queue is exceptionally bad right now >.< Doesn't help I dropped almost an entire league since the end of the season.


Exactly, I haven't played in months and when ADC is like atleast I didn't lose my lane, I reply you didn't help the other lanes either, or if they say atleast I am positive kda, I reply that didn't change the tide of the game. your positive kda didn't lead us to victory.

edit; don't reply to tell me its not the adc job to help other lanes, that is the junglers job, which is complete bs that it is "the junglers job" ANY LANE that is doing well should help out other lanes that are struggling, case, and point.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Doing your job =/= carrying.
> 
> Mostly aimed at moron adc players who think ending a game with a good kda and a lot of damage done is a stupendous job and worthy of accolade.
> 
> trollo Queue is exceptionally bad right now >.< Doesn't help I dropped almost an entire league since the end of the season.


Tfw i am one of those adc plebs....


----------



## Clukos

From what I've played with adc this season seems like you just need to group up more and show up in objective control team fights. Splitpushing ain't that hot when you can just group up take dragon and two turrets. Dunno much about ADC though i mostly main MID/TOP.


----------



## perfectblade

i hate the whole teamfight emphasis this season so far. it seems like it's there to minimize the punishment bad players get from not knowing how to lane. it's like they're trying to compete with the new blizz moba by reducing everything to teamfights and negating any individual skill.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> From what I've played with adc this season seems like you just need to group up more and show up in objective control team fights. Splitpushing ain't that hot when you can just group up take dragon and two turrets. Dunno much about ADC though i mostly main MID/TOP.


whoa whoa whoa, youre saying people actually group for dragon in your elo?

im a silver III junlge main and i cant seem to get people to help me with dragon at all. bot lane never comes when i ask, then i end up getting railed by the top cause i didnt secure any dragons....

well buddy, i was at 4 dragons, by myself, in a 1v5.....so yeah...no dragons..


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Doing your job =/= carrying.
> 
> Mostly aimed at moron adc players who think ending a game with a good kda and a lot of damage done is a stupendous job and worthy of accolade.


If it was any other lane Id say yeah sure, but that is exactly how an ADC....carries....by doing its job and it only has one job........to deal as much damage as it possibly can, that's all. Its secondary job is to live as long as possible and die as little as possible.

ADC have very limited CC if any, limited burst, and are very squishy, their carrying status when it comes to making plays or making things happen is very limited, thats better left to other jobs to do, as I said, an ADC carries with its damage.

Maybe you're trying to imply that they just didnt group up or something? or were they looking for some kind of gratification ?


----------



## kaptchka

I'm just excited that Ashe is back in the game. I've been playing Ashe consistently at d3-d2 Elo and performing very well. This dragon buff x1 seems to be changing the game. I do like the fact that games don't snowball out of control extremely quickly and late game team fights is almost always what it comes down too.


----------



## EXO iPugx

I suppose in a sense that's true there is much more teamfight emphasise this season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaptchka*
> 
> I'm just excited that Ashe is back in the game. I've been playing Ashe consistently at d3-d2 Elo and performing very well. This dragon buff x1 seems to be changing the game. I do like the fact that games don't snowball out of control extremely quickly and late game team fights is almost always what it comes down too.


Okay... not sure but i don't really agree with that statement. Ashe is not even close to being back in the game in my opinion. Ive been playing/maining adc since season 2 and im mediocre i suppose i was challenger however i quit for a year to come back and am currently d3 with 150 games in total ( dat 75 lp decay). Anyways from my limited knowledge she simply doesn't match the god tier carries currently like corki jinx graves or lucian. These champs have insane base damage great poke and are simply too good to pick. Atm im currently practicing draven/jinx for 5s in order to grab challenger in 5s for next season since i ended with a lackluster d1 in s4 but seriously ashe falls into the negative damage adc list. She is seriously underpowered and may possibly need a rework, her kit has gone unnoticed for too long and it simply doesn't perform like an adc is supposed to minus the kiting potential.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> I suppose in a sense that's true there is much more teamfight emphasise this season.
> Okay... not sure but i don't really agree with that statement. Ashe is not even close to being back in the game in my opinion. Ive been playing/maining adc since season 2 and im mediocre i suppose i was challenger however i quit for a year to come back and am currently d3 with 150 games in total ( dat 75 lp decay). Anyways from my limited knowledge she simply doesn't match the god tier carries currently like corki jinx graves or lucian. These champs have insane base damage great poke and are simply too good to pick. Atm im currently practicing draven/jinx for 5s in order to grab challenger in 5s for next season since i ended with a lackluster d1 in s4 but seriously ashe falls into the negative damage adc list. She is seriously underpowered and may possibly need a rework, her kit has gone unnoticed for too long and it simply doesn't perform like an adc is supposed to minus the kiting potential.


Completely agree. I don't adc at all, but I can still have an opinion on their strength - based on how frequently they become a nuisance. Ashe is only ever an issue if she had a totally free lane and absorbed tons of free cash from opportunities created by others. Only thing annoying from her is going to burst someone and forgetting that ashe slow+damage can prevent you from getting out like you would be able to with most other adcs.

I know corki is god tier, but he's not played as commonly in my elo. Vayne is the adc that is most frequently a problem for me, tristana after that. Because I play a lot of assassins and skirmishers (riven+yasuo), a fed vayne can be almost impossible to 1v1 as riven if you have to fight in the open (can't get the jump and have Q charged). Ashe could be 21-1 and she's still 100% dead if you can get close enough even as a 5-7 assassin.


----------



## Nnimrod

lol.

seriously tho, big crits fill graves. (with salt)


----------



## Kasp1js

wth


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> lol.
> 
> seriously tho, big crits fill graves. (with salt)


People get that mad over normals?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> People get that mad over normals?


I often get death threats in ARAMs, so go figure


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Chogath losing to an AD malphite and raging at 1k crits







Although with that build, that explains why even lost to a malphite.....cho gath is just too strong to every be losing lane to any regular top champs outside of a top tier riven and/or going oom against a Garen with his passive getting buffed making sustain wars going on til mana becomes an issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> Anyways from my limited knowledge she simply doesn't match the god tier carries currently like corki jinx graves or lucian.


Yea I keep hearing Jinx is back on top tier list again, not really sure why shes back on there, I cant really see the meta shifting away from dash/gap closing champs especially with katarina/akali being god tier this patch along with fizz/LB being played a lot again. I remember her inability to dash to safety kept a lot of korean/chinese players from picking her up and going with Trist/luc/corki instead. I guess with all the changes to the previous champs mentioned her strengths outweigh her immobility(outside of passive) but again as mentioned previously people feel more team fights are being forced which is where she thrives at getting those kills/assists for the mov. speed.


----------



## kaptchka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> lol.
> 
> seriously tho, big crits fill graves. (with salt)


What elo was this at?


----------



## CravinR1

How do you keep your cool when idiots feed and dont roam with their opponents. Its pisses me off they are so bad.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How do you keep your cool when idiots feed and dont roam with their opponents. Its pisses me off they are so bad.


Roaming with your opponent isnt necessarily the best option, lets say its mid, and the other mid roams bottom, if there is no proper wards along the way or at bottom, chances are they could be ambushed trying to roam or also die to the fight happening at bottom depending on what champ they are on. Sometimes its just best to not roam with the opponent, and instead roam to another lane where the numbers will be in their favor or push the tower as fast as possible and create pressure.

If there is proper warding, youll see the roam coming a mile away, push the wave out a bit and dont let it crash at your tower so they cant dive without you taking a few of them with you, or better wasting their time.

The worst thing I see is when an opponent is sitting in a bush on a ward they dont know is there and the team goes "Hi -insert champion name-" .Ive seen it at most levels of ELO(bronze-diamond) Dont do that, let them sit there and waste all that time, theyre losing out on cs, exp and objective control, and if its in lane bush, they are soaking up their laners exp, which is pretty much a win for your lane.

Anyhow best you can do is probably urge them to push the tower


----------



## EXO iPugx

Woot got smurf ready for the next season reset hopefully grab plat 3 reset for main and smurf


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i hate the whole teamfight emphasis this season so far. it seems like it's there to minimize the punishment bad players get from not knowing how to lane. it's like they're trying to compete with the new blizz moba by reducing everything to teamfights and negating any individual skill.


Wat, haven't played season 2 bruh? Oh how exciting that season was, farm for twenty minutes then team fight for the rest of the game. I'd say i liked season 3 the most, mostly because of how fun it was for midlaners with all the assassins and stuff, must have sucked for AD carries though.


----------



## espn

What is the % of each rank? Like how hard to get to gold or platinum?


----------



## Fortunex

Gold is the top 25-8%, plat is the top 8-2%, diamond is the top 2%.

http://www.lolsummoners.com/stats


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Gold is the top 25-8%, plat is the top 8-2%, diamond is the top 2%.
> 
> http://www.lolsummoners.com/stats


Thx. How about if we include all the unranked?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Thx. How about if we include all the unranked?


No idea, you can't really give unranked people a skill number. I imagine the distribution is pretty similar though.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> No idea, you can't really give unranked people a skill number. I imagine the distribution is pretty similar though.


http://www.mweb.co.za/games/ViewNewsArticle/tabid/2549/Article/11329/League-of-Legends-vs-Dota-2-A-comparison-of-titanic-proportions.aspx

Exactly a year ago data showing 67 millions players every month, then it is just around 1/7 players play in ranked. The total players now may be much more than 67 millions.

67 millions is such a big number, more than the population of a lot of country.


----------



## Clukos

Because normals have a hidden mmr you can say that a normal game might be at a certain level. I know people that don't play ranked but are very competent players, i know i was one. My lowest ranking back in season two was around 1500 mmr after about 20 ranked games which is mid to high gold by todays standards. And i only played normals beforehand (for about 5-6 months).

I'd say you can get pretty decent with normals but you never know how much someone will try to win in these games, but that's also the case for ranked games.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Because normals have a hidden mmr you can say that a normal game might be at a certain level. I know people that don't play ranked but are very competent players, i know i was one. My lowest ranking back in season two was around 1500 mmr after about 20 ranked games which is mid to high gold by todays standards. And i only played normals beforehand (for about 5-6 months).
> 
> I'd say you can get pretty decent with normals but you never know how much someone will try to win in these games, but that's also the case for ranked games.


I also think solo queue ranking has something to say though. My friends are all silver 5 to gold 5 level, but even though I'm the only diamond player on the team, we often get matched against full plat premades. And I rarely play normals, so I know my "normal mmr" is not that high.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I also think solo queue ranking has something to say though. My friends are all silver 5 to gold 5 level, but even though I'm the only diamond player on the team, we often get matched against full plat premades. And I rarely play normals, so I know my "normal mmr" is not that high.


Did you have opportunity play with any pro in ranked?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Did you have opportunity play with any pro in ranked?


No, I'm only at Diamond 4-5 lol


----------



## mercu

I know you didn't ask me, but I happened to meet hyrqBot (former SK jungler) in a Diamond 5 ranked once. It was after he already quit being a pro, so it does not really count. It was still kinda exciting because I watched him in LCS before and then could play with him on my team. That said, he lost interest in the game rather quickly after our team didn't played the way he wanted us to (typical solo queue calls) and tried to surrender at 20 and then afk'd


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercu*
> 
> I know you didn't ask me, but I happened to meet hyrqBot (former SK jungler) in a Diamond 5 ranked once. It was after he already quit being a pro, so it does not really count. It was still kinda exciting because I watched him in LCS before and then could play with him on my team. That said, he lost interest in the game rather quickly after our team didn't played the way he wanted us to (typical solo queue calls) and tried to surrender at 20 and then afk'd


So much for profesionnal players being more mature and graceful in defeat lol


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> No, I'm only at Diamond 4-5 lol


What rank have the chance to play with pro? D3 or above? Must be above challenger?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> So much for profesionnal players being more mature and graceful in defeat lol


Lol who said that, most challenger players I've seen in solo que are salty as fk. Some people are chill, others get mad very easily, same rules apply to pro players.


----------



## mercu

I assume Masters or Challenger these days, maybe high D1. Below that you have a small chance to see a pro on a smurf, but that is it as far as I can tell.


----------



## Fortunex

I've seen a couple popular streamers in my elo (D4, sometimes duo with a friend who's between D3 and D1 depending on how well he's playing this week). Behkuh, Hafu, Phantomlord (back when he actually played games), sirhcez, Trick2g, Best Riven NA. They've all been pretty cool.


----------



## OkanG

On the flipside, it wouldn't really matter if I was Diamond 1 or higher anyways. I play on EUNE, the server that no popular streamer og pro player plays on anyways


----------



## EXO iPugx

Ayy lmoa ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## OkanG

Ranked reset and queues enabled on EUNE! Too bad I have to go to bed now, tomorrow I'll let it rip I guess


----------



## espn

What mice do you guys use and why do you like/dislike it? I need to buy a durable one. My G500 started to have auto double click issue and I couldn't fix it after open the switch inside the mice, total lost. Did anyone of you use software to solve auto double click issue? Lol player may click fast enough that even software cannot tell if it is hardware wrong double click signal or real human click.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What mice do you guys use and why do you like/dislike it? I need to buy a durable one. My G500 started to have auto double click issue and I couldn't fix it after open the switch inside the mice, total lost. Did anyone of you use software to solve auto double click issue? Lol player may click fast enough that even software cannot tell if it is hardware wrong double click signal or real human click.


Razer Deathadder 2013, fast, responsive, simple. Still as good as day 1 and had it for almost 2 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ranked reset and queues enabled on EUNE! Too bad I have to go to bed now, tomorrow I'll let it rip I guess


Skillcap wise they are pretty similar, except maybe very high challenger. But yeah, not too many pros in EUNE. But i'd take better ping over playing with pros anyday of the week.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Razer Deathadder 2013, fast, responsive, simple. Still as good as day 1 and had it for almost 2 years.
> Skillcap wise they are pretty similar, except maybe very high challenger. But yeah, not too many pros in EUNE. But i'd take better ping over playing with pros anyday of the week.


Bought a g400s with around $27 us dollars. Good price simlar shape and size as g500, simple and 3 yrs Logitech warranty.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What mice do you guys use and why do you like/dislike it? I need to buy a durable one. My G500 started to have auto double click issue and I couldn't fix it after open the switch inside the mice, total lost. Did anyone of you use software to solve auto double click issue? Lol player may click fast enough that even software cannot tell if it is hardware wrong double click signal or real human click.


I use a Logitech G400. One of the only perfect sensors on the market, super cheap, super comfortable.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Well not gonna lie the promo games were quite tought went against pro players in 1/2 of every game. 5-5 not bad not great average i suppose. Kinda salty i got plat 2 tho when i could have snatched the plat 1 gl to the rest waiting for the reset.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Skillcap wise they are pretty similar, except maybe very high challenger. But yeah, not too many pros in EUNE. But i'd take better ping over playing with pros anyday of the week.


Yeah, me too. I get same latency on EUW and EUNE though







I'd prefer being on EUW for that reason, if it weren't for all my friends being on EUNE


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I've completely quit LoL.
Riot has gone and completely ruined everything that I liked about LoL.
3 Years wasted, 3 years I watched her and listened to her voice, only to end up severely disappointed.

Can't believe they're really going to get rid of Knockwursts Ahri, the new artwork for her made me facepalm. New Janna artwork is laughably bad too.

The most amazing thing though is not having to deal with ragers and toxic players anymore, man what a change of pace. Every game someone gets vile in LoL, went back to wildstar and had to deal with just 2 toxic people in more than 3 months.
Nice change of pace really.

Feels good to finally quit.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I've completely quit LoL.
> Riot has gone and completely ruined everything that I liked about LoL.
> 3 Years wasted, 3 years I watched her and listened to her voice, only to end up severely disappointed.
> 
> Can't believe they're really going to get rid of Knockwursts Ahri, the new artwork for her made me facepalm. New Janna artwork is laughably bad too.
> 
> The most amazing thing though is not having to deal with ragers and toxic players anymore, man what a change of pace. Every game someone gets vile in LoL, went back to wildstar and had to deal with just 2 toxic people in more than 3 months.
> Nice change of pace really.
> 
> Feels good to finally quit.


Then you play dota 2 now?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Then you play dota 2 now?


WildStar







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OkanG

6-3 so far, how's people's placement games going?


----------



## Chunin

Started 3-1 ended up with 4-6 and Gold 2


----------



## OkanG

What were you in season 4?


----------



## Chunin

Well it was my smurf. I got it to Plat 4 in ~120 games. From Silver 4 when i got placed to Gold 1 just by playing support.


----------



## espn

Placements games is the fastest way to climb up?


----------



## OkanG

Got Plat 1 by going 7-3. Expected to be mid plat so I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> WildStar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh boy spacewarcraft.

game will be f2p in no time.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> oh boy spacewarcraft.
> 
> game will be f2p in no time.


Doubt it, NCSoft has stated they have no plans to take it F2P within the next year and there's a huge content update coming in 2 weeks that's making some very vital changes to the game to improve the base game's interest with a better catering to general player base which will make raiding and hardcore play more readily availible to standard players.

Besides the game already offers an ingame gold option to be able to pay for a subscription fee, so illegal gold exchange and gold spammers are pretty much non existent in the game.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Doubt it, NCSoft has stated they have no plans to take it F2P within the next year and there's a huge content update coming in 2 weeks that's making some very vital changes to the game to improve the base game's interest with a better catering to general player base which will make raiding and hardcore play more readily availible to standard players.
> 
> Besides the game already offers an ingame gold option to be able to pay for a subscription fee, so illegal gold exchange and gold spammers are pretty much non existent in the game.


yeah, it was so awesome when i used my plat for credd, the gametime didnt get applied to my account.

only took them 3 and a half weeks to get to my support ticket. i had already quit by then.

well played NCSoft. i liked the games art and the combat was ok, but ultimately it will go the way of every other MMO not made by blizzard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah, it was so awesome when i used my plat for credd, the gametime didnt get applied to my account.
> 
> only took them 3 and a half weeks to get to my support ticket. i had already quit by then.
> 
> well played NCSoft. i liked the games art and the combat was ok, but ultimately it will go the way of every other MMO not made by blizzard.


That's funny I've always gotten my tickets responded too with 48 hours, one of them was just an hour.
Ofc then again, I treat people at their jobs with the respect that they are at a job and making their life harder won't make things any better for me.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> That's funny I've always gotten my tickets responded too with 48 hours, one of them was just an hour.
> Ofc then again, I treat people at their jobs with the respect that they are at a job and making their life harder won't make things any better for me.


why do you assume i wasnt respectful? if i send a ticket that states my problem, and nobody responds for 3 weeks, thats on them, not me.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> why do you assume i wasnt respectful? if i send a ticket that states my problem, and nobody responds for 3 weeks, thats on them, not me.


No, I was stating that I treat people with extra care when they are at work.
It probably helps out alot and is the reason I usually have fantastic experience with customer service.
It's a habit I picked up working retail.

Most people don't really do this, they treat people with a generic set of respect or non at all, but I tend to treat people in customer service with extra care and respect because they are at a job and making it harder for them would suck.

Sorry didn't mean to cause a misunderstanding.


----------



## Chunin

So i finished the placement games on my main, score was the same as the smurf account which was 4-6 but i got Platinum 3 on my main :d


----------



## espn

So far 4-0 in placement games.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Oh the ranks reset, nice; I been playing ARAM almost exclusively the past few months so my SR game is probably rusty. I guess I'll kick off the rust in a few normals and then try my hand at the placements.


----------



## Nnimrod

7-3 with a 4v5 win, bronze 2

silver 2 during s4.

thx rito


----------



## espn

I am 7-3 too then B1, I am sure I can get to gold. look like it is just a rank based on season 4 rank I was s5


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Season placements works like this: Last season ELO/MMR + 1200 divided by 2 = Season 5 starting ELO/MMR. Then you add your games. I want to say its before your 10 games and not calculated after.

It use to be that depending on how well you did on your first 10 games would be a real big boost or severely hamper you. I believe Riot has claimed that this season's placement matches are not going to mean as much as they did before.

I believe what they were basically trying to say was that people that placed higher last year will...or "should" have less chances of being dragged to bronze V by bad players and like wise players of lower elo wont necessarily get easily carried out of an ELO they dont belong.

Also doesnt matter how many games you win or lose, but which you lose or win.

Edit: found the quote!
Quote:


> Seeding
> 
> There will be 10 placement games to fight through to allow some level of adjustment on a player's starting tier and division as we approach the ladder reset. This year's placement series will be adjudged slightly differently as they will have less of an impact compared to that of the previous seasons.
> 
> In the past, a lower tier player getting a good run of run during the placement games would mean placement in tiers that are way higher than what their actual skill ceiling is at the moment. This resulted in several players getting battered by the higher caliber opposition until they leveled down to their appropriate level. Losing successively and badly does not make a good League of Legends experience.
> 
> This year, placement will be heavily influenced by their final rank when Season 4 ended. This should result in lower variances that should provide a better transition for most players as they ease into the Season 5 ladder. The placement games will, however, hold significant sway over those who have never played ranked.


----------



## OkanG

I feel like the reset is a lot softer than last year. I dropped from d5 to g1 last season, but only dropped from d5 to p1 this season. And that's only with 7-3 placements and a subpar mmr before the reset


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I feel like the reset is a lot softer than last year. I dropped from d5 to g1 last season, but only dropped from d5 to p1 this season. And that's only with 7-3 placements and a subpar mmr before the reset


heh, i got steamrolled in every game, 3 out of 10 had an afk, only one of those reconnected and apologized lol. most other games werent even close.

went from silver III to bronze III.....

EDIT: 1000th post


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> heh, i got steamrolled in every game, 3 out of 10 had an afk, only one of those reconnected and apologized lol. most other games werent even close.
> 
> went from silver III to bronze III.....
> 
> EDIT: 1000th post


Yeah I got stomped in my provisionals, won 4/10 and went from Gold V to Silver IV, yay more climbing...


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah I got stomped in my provisionals, won 4/10 and went from Gold V to Silver IV, yay more climbing...


yeah i really wasnt expecting to get put back that far but its not a big deal really.

i was placed the same on both accounts last season and i made it to silver III on each in a very short amount of games. just hope i dont have cursed promos like i have encountered in the past.


----------



## Nnimrod

21 wins 10 losses still in bronze rofl. I can't say I mind tho, because the quality of games is really high atm. Most are good games, a challenge to win, and if I lose I probably had something to do with it. I think just one full on AFK from level 1 out of 31 games so far. Waaaaaaaaaay more enjoyable than the quality of preseason games


----------



## espn

How to watch replay in op.gg or lolking if the replay game was played in old map? Right now no response after I click the exc And saw the LOL icon.


----------



## EXO iPugx

5-5 on main and got plat 2. However managed to snag 9-1 on smurf and am plat 1. Ugh cba for the rank grind but i need to quickly start playing again before low diamonds get in :S.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> 5-5 on main and got plat 2. However managed to snag 9-1 on smurf and am plat 1. Ugh cba for the rank grind but i need to quickly start playing again before low diamonds get in :S.


Wat, I have no idea how I got placed into Plat 1 with a 7-3 when I was D5 last season then. I must've had really low mmr compared to the guys I played against in most of my games I guess.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EXO iPugx*
> 
> 5-5 on main and got plat 2. However managed to snag 9-1 on smurf and am plat 1. Ugh cba for the rank grind but i need to quickly start playing again before low diamonds get in :S.


Doesn't matter with the current system, all that matters is your mmr. If you are good enough you shouldn't be facing players that are not on your skill level or around it at least.

Last season i got placed in plat V after some months of inactivity and i skipped both plat iv and plat 2 in a very short span of games. When i entered Plat 1 my mmr was D4-ish and i played my D5 promos against D3-D2










It's a messed up system, if my ranking doesn't matter revert it back to mmr like s2.


----------



## Jack Mac

I went 4/10 on my Gold V main and got Silver IV but on my smurf that I got to Silver II playing exclusively riven (I'm a riven main but this acc is riven only) I went 6/10 in provisionals and got Silver III, so now my smurf is ranked higher than my main lol.


----------



## EXO iPugx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I went 4/10 on my Gold V main and got Silver IV but on my smurf that I got to Silver II playing exclusively riven (I'm a riven main but this acc is riven only) I went 6/10 in provisionals and got Silver III, so now my smurf is ranked higher than my main lol.


that feel ;( i kno it


----------



## espn

Does anyone play in Garena server? I get better ping.


----------



## aliciaspecv

Hello Everyone!

Just wanted to say hi the OCN LOL community, I love playing this game -.- haha

I hit plat 5 last year year hoping to reach play 3 or 2, support main.

Im always happy to play so if you guys want to add me its aliciaspecv or charararooo for my smurf!


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's a messed up system, if my ranking doesn't matter revert it back to mmr like s2.


I'm in gold 2 right now and everyone on my teams all have plat borders and there's usually a diamond on team as well. Sucks I have to beat diamonds to increase in elo when my ranking is currently gold heh.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Anyone play Nemesis, it's pretty fun when you can actually get into a match without some dodging. Seen a lot of champs I haven't seen played in awhile.


----------



## EddWar

Yep, Nemesis is fun, everybody underestimate Taric. They were wrong.


----------



## espn

Anyone plays in Garena Singapore over here?


----------



## xyeLz

Hi all, me and my buddy Devvz play quote often in duo ranked. I'm Silver 4 and he's Silver 5 and we're trying to grind our way up to Gold. I'm finding that there's a lot of different skill levels in silver from pretty decent to awful and it seems as if we get an awful person every other game and then get stuck in a rotation of win/loss/win/loss/win/loss. It's getting increasingly more difficult to rank up.

For example, I will play ADC and Devvz will play support. We might start the game 2-0 (or not) and then we get ganked by their jungle. Our "silver" jungle hasn't done anything yet. Then we get ganked again and the tables have turned.

I'm wondering if anyone here had any success stories on how they made it out of silver? I'm not saying I'm the best, but I do feel like I'm a higher level silver or lowevel gold, but I'm starting to think I'm doing something wrong. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## OkanG

Watch streams and your own replays. One's own mistakes become much more clear when you watch yourself play. I personally see more things to improve on when I watch myself play than when I'm playing







It's boring, but it works


----------



## andyroo89

Man this thread is super dead. I guess people came to their senses? or just got sick of it?


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Man this thread is super dead. I guess people came to their senses? or just got sick of it?


Maybe they haven't found something to argue.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> Man this thread is super dead. I guess people came to their senses? or just got sick of it?


I try to reply when someone has something else than "everyone else is trash" or "I deserve to be higher elo".

For that reason, I don't post much in here..


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I try to reply when someone has something else than "everyone else is trash" or "I deserve to be higher elo".
> 
> For that reason, I don't post much in here..


My favorite.

"oh man [insert champion here] is so op, I mean.. I am lost for words"


----------



## sjwpwpro

That is the same reason that I have not replied in awhile. I also started school back and don't have as much time to play, that and I was hoping to get some people to duo q with and no one has added me. Really hard to solo q.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I try to reply when someone has something else than "everyone else is trash" or "I deserve to be higher elo".
> 
> For that reason, I don't post much in here..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> My favorite.
> 
> "oh man [insert champion here] is so op, I mean.. I am lost for words"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> That is the same reason that I have not replied in awhile. I also started school back and don't have as much time to play, that and I was hoping to get some people to duo q with and no one has added me. Really hard to solo q.


Same here!







Thread used to be great, maybe we should bring it back? No more drama


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread used to be great, maybe we should bring it back? No more drama


That is like asking teenage kids to behave...


----------



## OkanG

Well, people can always try asking questions and such if they want.

It looks like some.. personalities aren't on the forums as much as before, which could be a good thing for this thread.


----------



## EddWar

I'm really bad in this game.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, people can always try asking questions and such if they want.
> 
> It looks like some.. personalities aren't on the forums as much as before, which could be a good thing for this thread.


I agree









Anyone need help with a lane matchup or anything? I could surely help give you some tips!


----------



## homer98

Been really focusing on ADC lately, learning matchups and expanding champ pool and mechanics.
Made it to low gold last season, would like to try for Plat this season.
One thing with having two champs bot lane, how do you manage if your support is not communicating or just not having a good lane phase(Engaging at bad times, questionable item build, taking a lot of harass)? How do you deal with that and try to overcome the early loss of lane?


----------



## EddWar

Well, actually I'm looking for advices in ADC, SUPP and MID.
My current pool champs is:

ADC: Caitlyn, Jinx, Tristana.
Supp: Morgana, Sona, Janna and Lulu
Mid: Heimer, Ahri. (I don't go mid very often)

I don't like top and Jungle, specially Jungle, and for top I have Teemo and Sion.









I ward a lot, buy pinks, update the Trinket, this has save me a lot of times. And of curse, I go for turrets, instead of kills.

So, any advice? I haven't won in SR in a while.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Been really focusing on ADC lately, learning matchups and expanding champ pool and mechanics.
> Made it to low gold last season, would like to try for Plat this season.
> One thing with having two champs bot lane, how do you manage if your support is not communicating or just not having a good lane phase(Engaging at bad times, questionable item build, taking a lot of harass)? How do you deal with that and try to overcome the early loss of lane?


First of all, you need to tell your support to play passive and let you farm since you are behind.

Second, just farm as much as you can and don't go for unfavorable trades. Eventually you'll catch up from the CS and you'll be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Well, actually I'm looking for advices in ADC, SUPP and MID.
> My current pool champs is:
> 
> ADC: Caitlyn, Jinx, Tristana.
> Supp: Morgana, Sona, Janna and Lulu
> Mid: Heimer, Ahri. (I don't go mid very often)
> 
> I don't like top and Jungle, specially Jungle, and for top I have Teemo and Sion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ward a lot, buy pinks, update the Trinket, this has save me a lot of times. And of curse, I go for turrets, instead of kills.
> 
> So, any advice? I haven't won in SR in a while.


Honestly it's hard to see what you need advice on without any game play. You have any particular problems you need help on?
Even if you don't like top or jungle, you need to practice those lanes and so that when you fill, you won't have any problems.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> First of all, you need to tell your support to play passive and let you farm since you are behind.
> 
> Second, just farm as much as you can and don't go for unfavorable trades. Eventually you'll catch up from the CS and you'll be fine.
> 
> Honestly it's hard to see what you need advice on without any game play. You have any particular problems you need help on?
> Even if you don't like top or jungle, you need to practice those lanes and so that when you fill, you won't have any problems.


I'm not sure if I can upload a gameplay, but I think my major problem is, how to carry a game?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> I'm not sure if I can upload a gameplay, but I think my major problem is, how to carry a game?


Leadership. Knowing how to corral your team to do objectives (and knowing when to do objectives) is half of solo queue. This is easier as a mid or jungler, as you have greater influence over other lanes and can set up kills/objectives much easier than as an ADC or support.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> I'm not sure if I can upload a gameplay, but I think my major problem is, how to carry a game?


Each lane has a certain role in order to carry a game

Top: Basically hold your lane and farm as much as you can for mid/lategame where objectives are focused on. Primarily you will have TP, when there is a fight going on bot/jungle/etc. you would see if TPing will help win the fight/save a teammate by scaring off the enemy.

Jungle: Your job is to help your laner snowball/win lane by controlling the map from ganking,counter-ganking,getting the crabs, and take dragons when you can (every jungler can solo dragon at level 3, do it when you know its safe to do so)

Mid: This lane really determines how to game will go basically and you have the greatest influence on how the game plays out. If you manage to win your lane or roam constantly to bot/top lane you will be able to help your other laners win and in turn take objectives.

Support: Getting good vision control and keeping your carries alive/CCing effectively.

ADC: Farm for your items and just do your best to output as much damage and positioning well in fights.

That's really the gist of it all, but there's much more to that


----------



## espn

Seem like I am the only one plays in garena server over here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Anyone plays in Garena Singapore over here?


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> I'm not sure if I can upload a gameplay, but I think my major problem is, how to carry a game?


Well since you seem to be prone to playing ADC, I would say its not something that just comes right away, its more of a build up of things. Early game, winning your lane or at least going even. Mid game, objective control, you're role is best suited for taking down towers fast and safely(unless you're twitch oh oh oh). Late game, having your items and positioning positioning and more positioning. Obviously all game you need to be aware of positioning but more so later in the game than anything, your death can mean the end of the game, you being alive during a team fight and scoring an ace can mean getting towers and finishing the game.

As an ADC you need to learn your spikes, know when to group up and push for a tower or neutral objectives or keep farming. Sometimes grouping up is not the best idea since when you do you lose a lot of farm since everyone is taking it and nothing might even come of it outside of just running back and forth, meanwhile there's a chance their ADC is off by themselves farming a ton and getting back in the game or making you irrelevant late game. Its just something you'll have to get with experience, knowing team comps helps too, if you have hard engage there is a good chance being grouped up you'll get a team fight.

Try to get lv2 first and 6 as a bot lane. As caitlyn, bully out your lane while maintaining a higher cs lead. Use your passive to put dmg on the adc or support, try to anticipate when its going to go off so you can immediately catch them with it, because if they see you with it before you get in range, its kind of like seeing an annie with her stun, they'll just avoid you or bait you into coming in range and throw cc on you because they know youre going to walk into them for it.

Carrying on ADC isnt always about the kill score but imo more about : getting your items, being there to take objectives and contest for them, not getting caught out, either from positioning or farming beyond your sight of safety. Do all that and you'll be in a good spot to start carrying.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoseijuro*
> 
> - snip -


Excelent, thank you so much.


----------



## Hyrox

Can't believe this thread isn't more active considering this is the most popular game in the world.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> Can't believe this thread isn't more active considering this is the most popular game in the world.


I use to be active. I stopped playing, and couple of other people don't play as often. I am not saying im the reason why it was active, but it was timing when the thread became less active around same time I stop playing. Probably people are coming to their senses about the game.


----------



## Hyrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I use to be active. I stopped playing, and couple of other people don't play as often. I am not saying im the reason why it was active, but it was timing when the thread became less active around same time I stop playing. Probably people are coming to their senses about the game.


I have been playing MOBAs since the days of AoS, but League has become the only one I really enjoy playing. I've tried HoN, Dota 2, Heroes of the Storm, etc., but none of them seem to really appeal to me.


----------



## Degree

Used to be really active until drama happened, lots still play just don't post here anymore


----------



## EddWar

I normally post asking for advice. But many times in the past, in the thread, I read many fights.

Just for say something, in may last game, I went Ahri mid, also we had a Heimer top, J4 jg, Blitz and Gangplank bot, the other team has Sejuani jg, Morgana and Tristana bot, Mid Galio and Top Malphite, we started fine, but they has better team composition, their stunt were insane. We lose


----------



## Kasp1js

Cowrider is a must ban right now


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasp1js*
> 
> Cowrider is a must ban right now


But then the cow would be all lonely and stuff


----------



## andyroo89

Most of the fights in here were just people instigating. Nothing out of the normal on the internet.


----------



## EddWar

Many times it amaze me that some people take seriously troll game modes like URF.


----------



## OkanG

Anyone playing on the EU servers? I have a main on EUNE and a smurf on EUW.

I'm only on the West one like once a month, but if you want, you can add me









EUNE: Zenn
EUW: Gyldekind

EDIT: Just say on here that you added me first, because I get a ton of friend requests from bots, so speak up if I don't accept your invite or something since I automatically decline a friend invite unless I know it's not a bot


----------



## OkanG

So good


----------



## My Desired Display Name

They really should just dump dominion and make urf permanent.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Many times it amaze me that some people take seriously troll game modes like URF.


It is very fun. Yeah there wouldn't be balanced but i think Riot can really keep it there forever, just a mode for fun. Except the unbalanced champ part, it really takes skill to OP.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyrox*
> 
> Can't believe this thread isn't more active considering this is the most popular game in the world.


I think because people in this forum mainly are hardware addicts but not care much how to play lol well, care every patch change and so on.....


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> It is very fun. Yeah there wouldn't be balanced but i think Riot can really keep it there forever, just a mode for fun. Except the unbalanced champ part, it really takes skill to OP.


I agree, but I was referring that some people take it like if that mode is like a ranked, and if any lane is lost they begin to insult, for example today I play Lulu, accompanied with a Leona, just to see how she is in this mode, I die several times, and Leona start to flaming, I get tired and I went to the line of some friends that I was playing (Voli and Jinx), we ending winning that game. The next game was the same, I pick Jinx, only that a Kata and a Nami start flaming,







, we win that game also. I mute them and reported them, one does not can enjoy a troll game mode with all those rat boys.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> I agree, but I was referring that some people take it like if that mode is like a ranked, and if any lane is lost they begin to insult, for example today I play Lulu, accompanied with a Leona, just to see how she is in this mode, I die several times, and Leona start to flaming, I get tired and I went to the line of some friends that I was playing (Voli and Jinx), we ending winning that game. The next game was the same, I pick Jinx, only that a Kata and a Nami start flaming,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , we win that game also. I mute them and reported them, one does not can enjoy a troll game mode with all those rat boys.


There are some champs in this mode much more OP than others, so basically if a team having few of these champs but the other team don't, then basically gg already.


----------



## espn

If there is any Garena SG/MY player here, please add me and we play together.


----------



## Hitoseijuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> There are some champs in this mode much more OP than others, so basically if a team having few of these champs but the other team don't, then basically gg already.


I personally feel that every champ is equally OP in that game mode, it really comes down to what champ you dont want to -have- to deal with and knowing the champ's power spike. A lot of the OP champs are generally seen as the consistent poke/heals and reset champs, they're not invincible you just have to put more effort into dealing with them.

I personally like playing a lot of champs that I dont really see being priority picks in URF. Personally liking Renekton, dash dash dash heal nuke dash heal nuke dash dash for days its a nightmare once you get hydra/spirit. Obviously a lane with lux or something with a potent slow is going to be your bane w/o enemy minions or boots early early on. Nautilus is also great tanky pick up, basically have your shield up perma.

I had someone go GP in one of my games and I think they did crit runes, oh god the pain


----------



## andyroo89

To be honest only champions that are OP are the new released champions. Other than that, I don't see any that are OP.


----------



## ltkhoi90

I agree with you andyroo89 !!!


----------



## Hitoseijuro

So, I'm at the end of my adc line up list, I still have quinn/draven/varus to get and learn, but for this time of the year, its going to be lucian and Ez . I hate Lucian's Q tbh it just feels so weird to use, I just have to get use to it little by little I guess, Anyhow , currently loving Ezreal.

So question here, any high elo Ez player/main here? I would like to get some ideas of some build tips, particularly targeted at the beefy hyper tanks. Obviously anyone that has played Ez or champs like that, lucian/corki, know shredding tanks is not within our kit/power as hypercarries can. I know with big tanks coming back into the meta Ez is probably not going to be a favorable champ against them, but at the moment im enjoying his play and would like to build something around that.

I currently enjoy building:
Triforce/Ruinking/boots/IE/LW/BT or def item.

1 tank or bruiser with 3-4 squishies:
Triforce/Manamune/boots/IE/Ruinking/LW

Any preferred tank dealing builds? Again I know I wont be able to deal with them as I would if I was on a more attack speed A.A orientated ADC , thats a given~


----------



## Avonosac

You're probably much better than I am with ADC but i think the only way you can deal with the tank meta is prioritize LW. I know that IE builds a lot more dmg but you will have trouble getting any of that to land when by the time you're starting your IE, a top / jungle tank should be also getting around 200 armor. Even on a crit with IE tri bork, you are going to only land 35% of your dmg, last whisper would add more damage I believe.


----------



## Narokuu

http://puu.sh/hjjgM/b50e0fd526.jpg

Play normal's they said, it will be fun they said.


----------



## Avonosac

lolwut? 2x gold and a challenger and a master and a diamond.. good job rito.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> lolwut? 2x gold and a challenger and a master and a diamond.. good job rito.


1) Last season is not the same as this season
2) Probably premades

EDIT: 3) Could be smurfs


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1) Last season is not the same as this season
> 2) Probably premades
> 
> EDIT: 3) Could be smurfs


Sure, but that is some serious fail from Rito for dropping a challenger and master to goldish MMR.


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Sure, but that is some serious fail from Rito for dropping a challenger and master to goldish MMR.


Could be 3v3 challenger. I have played vs a guy who was challenger in 3v3 but like platinum 3 in solo queue.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Sure, but that is some serious fail from Rito for dropping a challenger and master to goldish MMR.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1) Last season is not the same as this season
> *2) Probably premades
> 
> EDIT: 3) Could be smurfs*


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 1) Last season is not the same as this season
> 2) Probably premades
> 
> EDIT: 3) Could be smurfs


it probably is premades, but how would that place them with a single gold player if the other 2 groups were any combination of duos? challenger / gold master / dia and that somehow events out to a gold player MMR?

Smurfs has absolutely nothing to do with this, it doesn't matter if its a first or fifth account, it was CLEARLY highly ranked last season.

I didn't somehow miss your post, I dismissed it as irrelevant because it didn't actually address the statement.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> it probably is premades, but how would that place them with a single gold player if the other 2 groups were any combination of duos? challenger / gold master / dia and that somehow events out to a gold player MMR?
> 
> Smurfs has absolutely nothing to do with this, it doesn't matter if its a first or fifth account, it was CLEARLY highly ranked last season.
> 
> I didn't somehow miss your post, I dismissed it as irrelevant because it didn't actually address the statement.


You're just going to dismiss the possibility of it being smurfs? Maybe they never play normal games? Normal and Solo queue MMR are completely different things, so they could just be players who never play normal games.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You're just going to dismiss the possibility of it being smurfs? Maybe they never play normal games? Normal and Solo queue MMR are completely different things, so they could just be players who never play normal games.


There is no way that soloq mmr and ranked MMR are entirely independent, you make an assumption with no basis and act like nothing else is possible. It doesn't matter if they are smurfs, its entirely irrelevant. If they were unrelated, challengers playing normals would be matched up with fresh lvl 30s, which obviously doesn't happen.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> There is no way that soloq mmr and ranked MMR are entirely independent, you make an assumption with no basis and act like nothing else is possible. It doesn't matter if they are smurfs, its entirely irrelevant. If they were unrelated, challengers playing normals would be matched up with fresh lvl 30s, which obviously doesn't happen.


Okay, Riot is a messed up company and they only want you to fail because there are enough good players in the LCS. Are you happy now?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, Riot is a messed up company and they only want you to fail because there are enough good players in the LCS. Are you happy now?


I have no intelligent way to respond to this other than ask you if english is like your 5th language, or if you have any sort of a grasp on logic?


----------



## OkanG

This thread really didn't get any better even though it was idle for so long


----------



## Avonosac

For the sake of the thread, I'm just going to ignore any more asinine statements you make. Feeding time is over, friend.

So... how long until URF is back??


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> For the sake of the thread, I'm just going to ignore any more asinine statements you make. Feeding time is over, friend.
> 
> So... how long until URF is back??


Most likely next April 1st


----------



## Nnimrod

so can you downscale league from 4k to 2560x1440?


----------



## andyroo89

*sigh* ok lets get this over with.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys I've just joined the club. I've been playing Lol a little under a year on and off, roughly just before Azir was introduced.
I don't get on often due to work so I'm only lvl18 at the moment.

I enjoy playing mid lane mostly but I'm in the process of learning jungle because that looks morw fun.
When I'm mid I use, TF, Ziggs, Orianna or Ahri. TF is my favourite because he's basically gambit from Xmen!
I have only just started jungle and I currently learning with tryndameer. Although people have told me TF can jungle quite well but I'm not good enough to try with him yet.

Anyway, I play on the EU West server when I do get online.


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys I've just joined the club. I've been playing Lol a little under a year on and off, roughly just before Azir was introduced.
> I don't get on often due to work so I'm only lvl18 at the moment.
> 
> I enjoy playing mid lane mostly but I'm in the process of learning jungle because that looks morw fun.
> When I'm mid I use, TF, Ziggs, Orianna or Ahri. TF is my favourite because he's basically gambit from Xmen!
> I have only just started jungle and I currently learning with tryndameer. Although people have told me TF can jungle quite well but I'm not good enough to try with him yet.
> 
> Anyway, I play on the EU West server when I do get online.


I have been playing alot recently, too.

I play ziggs, orianna a lot. Ziggs is pretty strong imo due to recent patches.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> I have been playing alot recently, too.
> 
> I play ziggs, orianna a lot. Ziggs is pretty strong imo due to recent patches.


I do enjoy Ziggs, he's such a funny champ to play with. I haven't used him since the latest update though so i didn't know about him being stronger now.

I have swapped out tryndamere for Xin Zhao now fo the jungle, Xin is awesome. I can kill the dragon solo at Lvl 6 with the red buff, and i love ganking with E-Q-W from the bushes, they're dead before the get chance to flash out mostly. I have noticed with some champs they still manage to kill me even though they have like 1 bar of health and about half, i don't know how that works but it's really, really annoying


----------



## DeeJay1337

I just played a Ranked 5's game with some buddy's that we have, we are all like Gold V , Silver 1, And we were matched with a team that had 2 silvers, and 1 Master, and 2 diamonds, we got our asses whipped. How is that **** fair? What is wrong with riots match making? That was the most awful experience Ive had in league in almost 2 years. How is a master even able to be on the same team as silvers? And why was i put up agianst that ahole?


----------



## mush332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337*
> 
> I just played a Ranked 5's game with some buddy's that we have, we are all like Gold V , Silver 1, And we were matched with a team that had 2 silvers, and 1 Master, and 2 diamonds, we got our asses whipped. How is that **** fair? What is wrong with riots match making? That was the most awful experience Ive had in league in almost 2 years. How is a master even able to be on the same team as silvers? And why was i put up agianst that ahole?


Only thing i can think is that ge duoed with a team member knowing it would screw up the mmr system n give an easy win. But im bot sure if master can duo with anyone lower than diamond


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Been playing HoTS for little over a month with no league in that time span, even though I still did well everything is different lol. I found myself constantly pressing Z the whole game to use my mount only to bring up the extended chat box, it was maybe 10 minutes in before I even bought boots lol.


----------



## espn

What mouse and keyboard do you guys use to play Lol?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What mouse and keyboard do you guys use to play Lol?


I use a Razer Naga 2014 edition mouse, that thumb kepad comes in extremely handy for fast use of skills etc


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I use a Razer Naga 2014 edition mouse, that thumb kepad comes in extremely handy for fast use of skills etc


You use all those keys for combo?


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> What mouse and keyboard do you guys use to play Lol?


An old Microsoft X6 and a Logitech X502


----------



## n4noAbyss

I use Logitech G15, and Logitech G500s.

But the keyboard and mouse and those things aren't really a big deal. I found that ping alone can make you go from plat to diamond.


----------



## steelbom

Anyone use a gaming keypad instead of a keyboard for League? I looked at a few from Razer, but was concerned about the directional thumbpad. Can't tell if it'd be easy to use as a modifier (alt, shift, ctrl, etc.) when playing.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You use all those keys for combo?


Pretty much, remapped Q,W,E & R to 1, 2, 3 & 5. My summoner skills are on 4 & 6, I then use my left hand for the usuable item slots.


----------



## mercu

I use a steelseries 7G and a Mionix Naos 7000. I don't think it is very important what keyboard or mouse you use for league though.

Replacing the keyboard with a gaming keypad does not seem like a good trade to me, because you miss out on too many functions in my opinion.
I use

QWERDF (abilities)
TAB (checking cs,items,levels)
123456T (items)
P (shop)
CTRL,ALT (leveling abilities and selfcast)
F1-F5 (checking map)
Numpad (timing)

But I am also just used to my setup, so that is also a factor why I woulnd't want to switch. For someone who only uses keys for abilities I guess it could work.


----------



## DjDbend

Hey guys my name is Dalton, I go by Koda online and im starting my stream for the first time this week. I would really appreciate it if you would just stop by and say hello and if you like the content feel free to stay and follow. I will mainly be playing League, but I would like to be a variety streamer as I really enjoy other games such as H1Z1 battle royale and Starcraft 2. The URL for the stream is www.twitch.tv/k0daka thank you for reading this and your time.

Koda


----------



## beowin

Anybody else sacrifice their ranked career to consistently dominate the ARAM scene?

Best decision of my life, probably saved me from an early coranary and upped my happiness by like 3 points on the 1-10 scale


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beowin*
> 
> Anybody else sacrifice their ranked career to consistently dominate the ARAM scene?
> 
> Best decision of my life, probably saved me from an early coranary and upped my happiness by like 3 points on the 1-10 scale


probably not a horrible decision, the desire to rank up really kills the fun because matchmaking on ranked is absolute garbage.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beowin*
> 
> Anybody else sacrifice their ranked career to consistently dominate the ARAM scene?
> 
> Best decision of my life, probably saved me from an early coranary and upped my happiness by like 3 points on the 1-10 scale


Best decision of my life was to stop playing. Ranked play became so competitive for me I wasn't having fun anymore. Aram was never rewarding win or lose for me so I never really cared to play it much.


----------



## EddWar

I've never finished the 10 matches for classification.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> We should make a D4 only club on OCN


I dropped out of D4 twice in the last month.

Can i still join







?


----------



## espn

Anyone just plays LOL for years but not other video games, like me?


----------



## n4noAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Anyone just plays LOL for years but not other video games, like me?


Yeah I used to play a handful of games, but now the only game I play is LoL.


----------



## Zackcy

Wow I'm good at this game


----------



## FlawleZ

Game looks a lot different now...last I played Gnarl was just released and the new map wasn't finished yet.


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Anyone just plays LOL for years but not other video games, like me?


I was like that from about 2010 until the end of URF. When URF ended the other modes just didn't seem as fun, had a beta key to HoTS and been there the past 3ish months.


----------



## Zackcy

Streaming on my plat smurf, broke my 11 win streak though









http://www.twitch.tv/zackcy


----------



## Degree

I haven't been to this thread in months, just wanted to stop by









I stream sometimes @ azubu.tv/pforpho so catch me on there sometimes if you have a chance


----------



## espn

Around 25% worldwide gamers play this game but no one talked in this thread for around 4 months


----------



## FlawleZ

I used to be a part of that 25% but I quit a while back when the game became more about winning than just a having fun. Found myself more frustrated than I should have been. Had to step away.


----------



## andyroo89

This thread use to be so active, too. I am glad I stepped away from league. Such a toxic fest.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyroo89*
> 
> This thread use to be so active, too. I am glad I stepped away from league. Such a toxic fest.


I have stopped playing LOL and any video game for weeks now, I was too addicted and couldn't focus on what I should in real life. I feel my life is better now without LOL. I was playing around 2 games in weekend then at least 3 or more games in weekend, don't sound like a lot but for average one game around 35 minutes that is a lot of times in life day by day. I only played LOL but not any other video game after playing LOL.


----------



## EddWar

As far I remember even in this thread were a lot of fights,









I'm still playing it, and I still being bad.


----------



## tristanbear

I've only played a few matches but no one seems to talk in it? Are all the toxic people in ranked? I'm only like level 4.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> As far I remember even in this thread were a lot of fights,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing it, and I still being bad.


Honestly keep arguing is kind of pointless since LOL has patch so fast like every 2 to 3 weeks, every patch changes so much about the balance or more of the game then there is always something new like a super OP champ become super suck or thing like that, so for most of the arguments would only makes sense for times like weeks. We always meet different people in game and it is so hard to have an objective answer.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I've only played a few matches but no one seems to talk in it? Are all the toxic people in ranked? I'm only like level 4.


Being toxic is part of the game, you get more serious then you will know.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Being toxic is part of the game, you get more serious then you will know.


Really? I like to play CSGO competitively and am able to refrain from being toxic. I get annoyed yes, but I never show it.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> Really? I like to play CSGO competitively and am able to refrain from being toxic. I get annoyed yes, but I never show it.


I think there would be more teamwork in LOL than CSGO, which means if one of your teammates really suck then you are screwed. In CSGO if someone sucks I think he can just hide himself and may not be a big deal (I played the classic CS a lot years ago but never tried CSGO, well I watched in Twitch), but if LOL if one of your teammates screw up or just feed you would be really angry and lose in very ugly way except if someone in your team can play so much better than others. All of these would mean easily to get in toxic talk in LOL. I have played video games since 486 ancient computer time and LOL is more toxic than any game I played. I played shooting games a lot before like Unreal, CS and the toxic level is nothing close to LOL.


----------



## Avonosac

I liked the concept of ranked play it was 'meaningful' and the most fun, it was very similar to the way I played counterstrike (the original, not this god forsaken knock-off out today). The issue I have with it is they attempt to rate you on abilities as a "solo" player in a game where you only have 20% of your team's input, 10% of the whole game. They do not isolate your performance in any meaningful way from the often poor performances of your teammates. Their algorithm depends on a statistical eventuality of the distribution working itself out. The problem with that is, you need to play a freaking LOT of league of legends if you're placed only *somewhat* below your actual ability. Read that as currently S4 but your skill level resembles G4/5. With that little of a: skill / champion / rune / rune-page/ champ select / patch knowledge / matchup / trade difference you need to play a ton to move up, and frustration is the inevitable result if you do not have the free time to commit to the game. Being married with an infant around, I don't.

It was my experience that I played better when I played with better players as a Jungler. Not because I was being carried, actually quite the opposite it was easier for me to carry when I was playing often with G3+ and plat bordered players during placements. I was less likely to be caught out because a teammate would do something stupid which would give my gank away(like run right towards me in a bush, or get super freaking aggressive), or go back while I was extended to support them, or not do what they should have done to disengage (read that as the millions of times a carry or support was JUUUUUUUST outside my w range on Lee Sin and wouldn't stutter for a second to give me a jump out).

Ultimately, ranked play is supposed to be a measure of my ability, but without an appropriate sample size its actuality all too often just a measure of how lucky you are when you accept the game. It was far more enjoyable to lose a hard game against and with better players, than to win games against very bad players or to lose games because or stupendously bad play by at least one member of your own team. In addition, mathematically it makes no freaking sense to base your performance solely on a win loss when you have 10% input to the outcome, that is entirely the root of all the angst about smurfs/smurf duos and plat / bronze duos. You should be able to effectively gain points by a bad loss, or negate most point loss if you played an S+ game and there was 3 D- on your team... etc.

/rant


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I liked the concept of ranked play it was 'meaningful' and the most fun, it was very similar to the way I played counterstrike (the original, not this god forsaken knock-off out today). The issue I have with it is they attempt to rate you on abilities as a "solo" player in a game where you only have 20% of your team's input, 10% of the whole game. They do not isolate your performance in any meaningful way from the often poor performances of your teammates. Their algorithm depends on a statistical eventuality of the distribution working itself out. The problem with that is, you need to play a freaking LOT of league of legends if you're placed only *somewhat* below your actual ability. Read that as currently S4 but your skill level resembles G4/5. With that little of a: skill / champion / rune / rune-page/ champ select / patch knowledge / matchup / trade difference you need to play a ton to move up, and frustration is the inevitable result if you do not have the free time to commit to the game. Being married with an infant around, I don't.
> 
> It was my experience that I played better when I played with better players as a Jungler. Not because I was being carried, actually quite the opposite it was easier for me to carry when I was playing often with G3+ and plat bordered players during placements. I was less likely to be caught out because a teammate would do something stupid which would give my gank away(like run right towards me in a bush, or get super freaking aggressive), or go back while I was extended to support them, or not do what they should have done to disengage (read that as the millions of times a carry or support was JUUUUUUUST outside my w range on Lee Sin and wouldn't stutter for a second to give me a jump out).
> 
> Ultimately, ranked play is supposed to be a measure of my ability, but without an appropriate sample size its actuality all too often just a measure of how lucky you are when you accept the game. It was far more enjoyable to lose a hard game against and with better players, than to win games against very bad players or to lose games because or stupendously bad play by at least one member of your own team. In addition, mathematically it makes no freaking sense to base your performance solely on a win loss when you have 10% input to the outcome, that is entirely the root of all the angst about smurfs/smurf duos and plat / bronze duos. You should be able to effectively gain points by a bad loss, or negate most point loss if you played an S+ game and there was 3 D- on your team... etc.
> 
> /rant


I agree being 10% of a game makes it like a gamble except someone is so op and carry. Jungle can choose lane but other roles cannot.


----------



## FlawleZ

I think I clawed my way up to around Silver II about a year ago before I went on a bad losing streak scracthing my head most games wondering where things went wrong. Actually it was more like banging the keyboard. It was that feeling that you know you're better than the people you're playing around but not so much better that you can carry your way through to the higher divisions that drove me mad. I was probably a low Gold at best but always struggled to move up in Silver. Good friend of mine said just play Aram, but that felt pointless. I eventually just said the hell with it and uninstalled. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I liked the concept of ranked play it was 'meaningful' and the most fun, it was very similar to the way I played counterstrike (the original, not this god forsaken knock-off out today). The issue I have with it is they attempt to rate you on abilities as a "solo" player in a game where you only have 20% of your team's input, 10% of the whole game. They do not isolate your performance in any meaningful way from the often poor performances of your teammates. Their algorithm depends on a statistical eventuality of the distribution working itself out. The problem with that is, you need to play a freaking LOT of league of legends if you're placed only *somewhat* below your actual ability. Read that as currently S4 but your skill level resembles G4/5. With that little of a: skill / champion / rune / rune-page/ champ select / patch knowledge / matchup / trade difference you need to play a ton to move up, and frustration is the inevitable result if you do not have the free time to commit to the game. Being married with an infant around, I don't.
> 
> It was my experience that I played better when I played with better players as a Jungler. Not because I was being carried, actually quite the opposite it was easier for me to carry when I was playing often with G3+ and plat bordered players during placements. I was less likely to be caught out because a teammate would do something stupid which would give my gank away(like run right towards me in a bush, or get super freaking aggressive), or go back while I was extended to support them, or not do what they should have done to disengage (read that as the millions of times a carry or support was JUUUUUUUST outside my w range on Lee Sin and wouldn't stutter for a second to give me a jump out).
> 
> Ultimately, ranked play is supposed to be a measure of my ability, but without an appropriate sample size its actuality all too often just a measure of how lucky you are when you accept the game. It was far more enjoyable to lose a hard game against and with better players, than to win games against very bad players or to lose games because or stupendously bad play by at least one member of your own team. In addition, mathematically it makes no freaking sense to base your performance solely on a win loss when you have 10% input to the outcome, that is entirely the root of all the angst about smurfs/smurf duos and plat / bronze duos. You should be able to effectively gain points by a bad loss, or negate most point loss if you played an S+ game and there was 3 D- on your team... etc.
> 
> /rant
> 
> 
> 
> I agree being 10% of a game makes it like a gamble except someone is so op and carry. Jungle can choose lane but other roles cannot.
Click to expand...

I disagree, a good mid laner will roam and help lanes, a top laner can roam mid and pressure tower or tp bot (usually effective, just need a supp that keeps deeper wards).

The most important thing is to play smart. Even if you lost lane, playing smart makes it so easy to win after laning phase. Place wards dont over extend if you are really behind, push objectives and try to catch people out of position.

The other thing is to suggest what your teammates can do better without sounding like an a-hat. Being vocal/getting your team to do "the right thing" makes you have a lot more than a 10% impact.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> I disagree, a good mid laner will roam and help lanes, a top laner can roam mid and pressure tower or tp bot (usually effective, just need a supp that keeps deeper wards).
> 
> The most important thing is to play smart. Even if you lost lane, playing smart makes it so easy to win after laning phase. Place wards dont over extend if you are really behind, push objectives and try to catch people out of position.
> 
> The other thing is to suggest what your teammates can do better without sounding like an a-hat. Being vocal/getting your team to do "the right thing" makes you have a lot more than a 10% impact.


A good and basically need to be ahead mid/top can help other lane, but no matter you are good or bad jungle you can always choose to help/camp/not help any lane. It is just the role of jungle.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Wew lads,

where are the old players at?


----------



## EddWar

I'm not old, but I'm still feeding.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Wew lads,
> 
> where are the old players at?


A "young" 25 years old player would become "old" 30 years old players after playing 5 seasons ha ha


----------



## beowin

So what I'm hearing is we need a couple 5-man ocn ranked teams to rekindle the fire


----------



## DraastiK

Hey everyone. I started playing LoL very recently, maybe 3 months ago. I'm just about to hit level 30 (finally). My main role is ADC, playing Lucian, Miss Fortune, or Jinx. Currently learning how to play Kalista and Vayne properly as well. If ADC isn't available, I'll try to play support. I can play just about every role, although not well. Hope to see some of you online!


----------



## DeviousAddict

is there a difference in play style between the EUW and NA servers?

I'm asking because i generally play on the EUW server as I live in the UK, but i was wondering if anyone has experiance with the community and style of play between both of them?
I was looking at making an NA account so i can play online with you lot, i want to play in a proper team with people that will not flame me for mistakes aor bad plays etc, and instead communitcate properly and help explain my errors while showing me what i should have done instead.

Cheers peeps.
Btw i'm an "old player" (32)


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> is there a difference in play style between the EUW and NA servers?
> 
> I'm asking because i generally play on the EUW server as I live in the UK, but i was wondering if anyone has experiance with the community and style of play between both of them?
> I was looking at making an NA account so i can play online with you lot, i want to play in a proper team with people that will not flame me for mistakes aor bad plays etc, and instead communitcate properly and help explain my errors while showing me what i should have done instead.
> 
> Cheers peeps.
> Btw i'm an "old player" (32)


In Garena server, people call role in rank game instead of using pick order.

If you live in Europe, your ping in NA should be pretty bad, na server is in chicago.


----------



## EddWar

Way to start the season.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Way to start the season.


GG time to quit. jking

anyways new to the club. recently demoted to Bronze IV (went 4/10).

Champs:

Jungle: Shaco, Elise, Pantheon
Sup: Braum, Alistar, Thresh
Top: Pantheon, Nasus
Mid: Viktor, Twisted Fate
ADC: Ashe, Ezreal, Lucian, Graves


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Just joined the club but nowhere new to league.

Gold 5 last season, Silver 4 from provisionals (went 5-5) this season but at Silver 3 now, slowly climbing up, when playing with friend we sometimes play with a Riven one trick that refuses to build anything but regular build and just isn't map aware...the thing we do for friends @[email protected]

I'm a Jungle/Support/Top main, Poppy is my actual main right now with some Alistar and Soraka and such in there for support, as well as whatever I feel like playing. If you want to play, add me and we can play, same as OCN name


----------



## andyroo89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink*
> 
> Just joined the club but nowhere new to league.
> 
> Gold 5 last season, Silver 4 from provisionals (went 5-5) this season but at Silver 3 now, slowly climbing up, when playing with friend we sometimes play with a Riven one trick that refuses to build anything but regular build and just isn't map aware...the thing we do for friends @[email protected]
> 
> I'm a Jungle/Support/Top main, Poppy is my actual main right now with some Alistar and Soraka and such in there for support, as well as whatever I feel like playing. If you want to play, add me and we can play, same as OCN name


club is essentially dead. Use to be super popular, would have new replies ~5 minutes of each other.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm kind of surprised that this thread has less views and comments than the SC2 thread despite LoL basically demolishing SC2 in terms of success/players/viewers.


----------



## clao

I smell a main here







.

I have a friend who ""always" watch Trick2g and it gets so annoying because he be like split push split push while we don't have split pushing champs and I am like **** **** dude this is a team game sometime you need to teamfight and his reply will always be "oh yea! if you guys want to team death match so much then lets go! and then feeds LOL". I am tempted to just delete him from my Skype and league contact

Worst thing is he plays support


----------



## clao

welp I am on a 5 game losing streak never ever duo with any1 cuz they will just be a sack for u x.x


----------



## mercu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> I've only played a few matches but no one seems to talk in it? Are all the toxic people in ranked? I'm only like level 4.


It is not too bad, at least around my elo. There is often "noise" but only little real flaming going on.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I need some players to help me gout out Bronze. I'm fed up of the trolls in this Elo. I'm not a bad player, i make mistakes like eveyone else but i don't do stupid stuff like chasing an enemy across the map, only to pounced on by thier whole team, which seems to be happening 3-4 times a game







despite warning them not to.

I play on EUW currently Bronze V at 86lp but I'm scared to play the next couple games in ranked as you loose sooo much lp for a loss its stupid. I ward a lot and i'm talking average of 45-50 a game (mixture, pinks, stealth and blues). I main Jungle, Support.
My Jungle Champs are Xin, Vi, Yi in that order and my Support champs are Braum, Sona, Morg. I can play Top ok and I'm passible at Mid, normally play Pantheon or Liss top, TF, Lux or Morg mid.

PM me if you're on EUW and wont mind helping me over this weekend, I have TS, Curse and Skype. Prefer to use Curse as i find it's clearer and uses less of my bandwidth.

I'm happy to take lessons while playing and i listen to advice etc really well, i have watched hundreds of How too vids on Youtube, as well as looking at statistics from LCS games to work out best ward places, when to push, taking towers/objectives over kills, jungle routes, which junglers can be killed early to help snowball. That kinda stuff, it's just putting it in to practice and getting better at shot calling etc.

Any help is appreciated.

BTW I'm an Old gamer, im not looking at getting into LCS or anything, i just want to see how high i can get.


----------



## clao

^ oh man looks like no1 from EU is here a all other then u x.x gl climbing I am B2 and in promo to get to B1.

Gonna limit myself to 1 rank game win per day once that is done ill head over to normal because I feel like that is how I will climb in rank


----------



## DeviousAddict

Why would you say that? I'm not professing to be amazing at the game, i just wanted to give an insite into how i play so that whoever wanted to team up with me and help would have a basic understanding about my style before they helped.


----------



## clao

alright so here are 2 playstyle then. I am bronze 2 so if you don't want to use it then its up to you.

1. split pushing comp

Basically you want person to push neither top or bot while the rest of your team pushes mid. You need someone that can push, get towers and escape easily all the while keeping enemy team occupy between your lane and the lane the rest of your team is at.

Rules for Split Pushing (SP)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Top, Mid, Jungle and ADC are the only roles that should be SP.

2. Wards: Must have for roles that are SP. Highly recommend blue trinkets for whoever is SP.

3. Map awareness: Is a must have for all SP. You must wait for the rest of your team to be pushing before you can actually SP. If the entire enemy team is missing do not attempt to SP they are most likely committing 3 to 4 people after you.

4. Objectives: examples: tower, dragon, and baron. As a SP you must focus on objectives not kills. If you are able to get one good but focus on objectives.

5. Commitment: Once you SP a lane you must commit to it as much as possible. Ex. you are close to the enemy second tier tower and the enemy team and your team are mid. your team gets caught 2 people on your team dies 1 person on the enemy team dies, During that entire fight you should be pushing into that second tier tower and destroy it at most you will be able to destroy the inhibitor tower.

6. Champions to SP with by roles (some champs are good at multi roles however I only include them in 1 role only):

Top: Nasus, Darius, Jax, Malphite, Fiora, Riven, Shen and Quinn.
Jungle: Udyr, Warwick, Master Yi, Xin Zhao and Lee Sin
Mid: Zed, Leblanc, Yasuo, Fizz, Ekko
ADC: Lucian, Caitlyn and Tristana



2. 5 Man Teamfight

This is probably the most basic and easiest one to achieve due to everyone in Bronze and Silver doing this. Have all members in 1 lane and look to neither catch enemy member or team by surprise. In order to have a good teamfight comp at least have 1 person that can engage or start fights or someone that can disengage fights and reset the fight. Control of minion waves is a must if you are pushing mid and the other two lane are being pushed back to you, you have lost the advantage because sooner or later those minions will reached your tower and they will hurt. There are multiple 5 version of TF comp but ill just stick to the basic pick and all in comp.

Rules for Teamfighting (TF)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Make sure minion waves are pushing in your favor. If they aren't do this before gathering everyone into one lane. I do this by killing the siege minion (if any) and killing the melee minions while leaving the caster minions alive. This will allow your minion wave to push and slowly gather more minions then the enemy minion wave.

2. pick champions that will have synergy with each other not just because they counter your enemy lane doesn't mean you will do well in a 5 v 5 TF.

3. Don't make fancy plays. If you screw up and your team doesn't follow up its not their fault its YOUR fault for going in. Warn them first tell them that you are engaging first and that they are to followup.

4. Wards. Must have again! Vision will allow you to pick people off making it easier to 5 v 4 etc. etc. Top and jungle should get red trinket, mid, and adc should get blue trinket and depending on situation support can neither go for red or blue trinket.

Champions to play in a TF by lane (some champions maybe able to play multi roles but I will only include them in only 1 role on this list):

Top: Nasus, Malphite, Trundle, Gangplank, Pantheon, Shen, and Sion
Mid: Yasuo, Annie, Orianna, Kayle and Lissandra
Jungle: Rek'Sai, Gragas, Nunu, Warwick and Elise
ADC: Lucian, Tristana, Caitlyn, Ashe, and Varus
Support: Thresh, Barum, Soraka, Alistar and Morgana


----------



## Doogiehouser

My odd situation:

I'll keep this short as I'm typing via. phone. I created my LoL account back in late 2009 early 2010. I played for a year got up to level 30 but never played ranked. College was ramping up, life, etc. was getting in the way so I eventually left the game until now. Well, I tried to login to my account and nothing was working, username, email, or password. So I started a ticket and a week later my account was returned.

It appears that the account was compromised a few years ago as ranked was at a Diamond level and there were many purchases, etc. that didn't exist before. I just played a few games tonight and obviously I'm terrible, especially since I'm getting matched with people above my skill level. Is there anyway to get matched up at a lower skill level? As it's not really fair to me or my team...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> My odd situation:
> 
> I'll keep this short as I'm typing via. phone. I created my LoL account back in late 2009 early 2010. I played for a year got up to level 30 but never played ranked. College was ramping up, life, etc. was getting in the way so I eventually left the game until now. Well, I tried to login to my account and nothing was working, username, email, or password. So I started a ticket and a week later my account was returned.
> 
> It appears that the account was compromised a few years ago as ranked was at a Diamond level and there were many purchases, etc. that didn't exist before. I just played a few games tonight and obviously I'm terrible, especially since I'm getting matched with people above my skill level. Is there anyway to get matched up at a lower skill level? As it's not really fair to me or my team...


Keep playing on it, you'll drop to where you belong. But take the opportunity to learn where you're at.

You'll pickup a ton at that level. That's how you get better. By playing people better than you


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Keep playing on it, you'll drop to where you belong. But take the opportunity to learn where you're at.
> 
> You'll pickup a ton at that level. That's how you get better. By playing people better than you


Thanks for the advice. I completely agree, you only get better by playing those better than yourself. Only thing I'm not going to enjoy so much is the onslaught of "Report!", "They bought the account!", etc...
I've been avoiding ranked just to get a grip on the game again as so much seems to have changed in the past few years, but I'll have to suck it up sooner than later.


----------



## clao

so guys what do you think of the new Taric rework and artworks? I just love the artwork.....as a straight man i have never loved another man as i would love Fifth Age Taric


----------



## DeviousAddict

I actually like it. Quite a bold move to get rid of the shiled and hammer, but i think it works.
I love the W baastion, especially for team fights, you get the other play posistioned properly and boom. You can double the dazzle and increase the heal cover on his Q as well as the invun for his R. I can see this making for some awesome plays.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I completely agree, you only get better by playing those better than yourself. Only thing I'm not going to enjoy so much is the onslaught of "Report!", "They bought the account!", etc...
> I've been avoiding ranked just to get a grip on the game again as so much seems to have changed in the past few years, but I'll have to suck it up sooner than later.


You don't need to play with anyone better than you to improve yourself or even practice, for relaxation purpose just use read something like this one and enjoy your game: http://lolscript.com
We don't make a living by playing game, it is pointless to spend so much time to practice and keep yourself good at something that is only for relaxation, and the fun that it can give to you is not what manually play can give to you, you instantly become like Rambo or Faker feeling godlike player. You can trash talk all day long and own anyone while they can do nothing about it. Ban almost never happens Riot just doesn't really take it serious.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You don't need to play with anyone better than you to improve yourself or even practice, for relaxation purpose just use read something like this one and enjoy your game: http://lolscript.com
> We don't make a living by playing game, it is pointless to spend so much time to practice and keep yourself good at something that is only for relaxation, and the fun that it can give to you is not what manually play can give to you, you instantly become like Rambo or Faker feeling godlike player. You can trash talk all day long and own anyone while they can do nothing about it. Ban almost never happens Riot just doesn't really take it serious.


Riot do ban ^_^ I've already gotten quite a few people ban. If every1 on your team and enemy team report the trouble player it will usually result in a ban.

You have to be very convincing to get every1 to report.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> Riot do ban ^_^ I've already gotten quite a few people ban. If every1 on your team and enemy team report the trouble player it will usually result in a ban.
> 
> You have to be very convincing to get every1 to report.


ban is rarely. Just dont buy skin. Autobot a new account is so easy anyway. Ban basically just happens if Riot finds a detectable hole of script program, basically just happened two time in like 3 years, and the first time didnt catch my account.


----------



## espn

Lol should be still the most popular game in the world but somehow no one talk in this thread anymore.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> ban is rarely. Just dont buy skin. Autobot a new account is so easy anyway. Ban basically just happens if Riot finds a detectable hole of script program, basically just happened two time in like 3 years, and the first time didnt catch my account.


that is because we are all lurker


----------



## clao

whenever I play a tank I change my mentality from "play safe guys" to "kill kill kill kill KILL!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Narokuu

Made gold pre 6.9 patch, and so glad i did. Riot has some serious balancing issues.


----------



## Avonosac

They always have.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It is in their best financial interests to do it so people buy the champions with RP and not IP, and the skins to go with them.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Made gold pre 6.9 patch, and so glad i did. Riot has some serious balancing issues.


im playing bronze. AD Garen out damages AD master yi. LOL!

Jungling is just too hard nowadays if I go a supportive tank I lost if I go a carry jungler I win (elise, pantheon, rengar) there are days where I just don't want to carry but I cant rely on soloqueue players


----------



## clao

Anyone seen that crazy game between CLG and RNG?


----------



## espn

Seriously, LOL is fun but it is too much skills involve, there is no point to spend so much time and effort for practicing a game, it should be just for fun and you should maximum your fun. My way for this is:
http://lolscript.com
Just skip the skin part and play like Faker, maximum the fun without wasting time on a game for practicing!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Seriously, LOL is fun but it is too much skills involve, there is no point to spend so much time and effort for practicing a game, it should be just for fun and you should maximum your fun. My way for this is:
> http://lolscript.com
> Just skip the skin part and play like Faker, maximum the fun without wasting time on a game for practicing!


You know Scripting is perma-ban right?
Riot can actually detect these, it may not be straight away, but they can.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> You know Scripting is perma-ban right?
> Riot can actually detect these, it may not be straight away, but they can.


yeah they detect it sometimes like once a year but most of the time they cannot. It is very easy and fast to auto bot a new account anyway. I would take ban for trash talk too much anyway but auto bot can make my talk stats look good since so many autobot game without report then can trash talk anytime I want when I play.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

So you cheat just so you can flame people? You are literally the embodiment of what is wrong with league.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> So you cheat just so you can flame people? You are literally the embodiment of what is wrong with league.


For me the only purpose of playing a game is having fun. Play like Faker without practice just hold spacebar to screw people up and trash talk is much more fun than I spend so much energy manually play and cannot relax at all for timing farming and combo.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> So you cheat just so you can flame people? You are literally the embodiment of what is wrong with league.


+1 rep. Totally agree with you. shame the reporting system takes so long to ban players like this.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> +1 rep. Totally agree with you. shame the reporting system takes so long to ban players like this.


script engine staff said the report system doesnt do anyting except report trash talk but as I said autobot can solve that, the only way is the script engine is detected.


----------



## espn

It is just waste of ton of times practice for a game and let a game makes you feel stressed to win.


----------



## DeviousAddict

it is still morally wrong to do. it is still cheating and belittling the players that actually make an effort at the game.
i enjoy progress and playing well, but i also appreciate loosing and learning how i lost, what to improve.

whats the point in playing the game when all you need to do is click on a player and press space for insta combo, how is that fun?
i dont understand how trolls enjoy winding people up with trash talking, ruining the enjoyment of that person and everyone else who has to see it and see the effect in game.

you really are the kind of person that is wrong with this game. you're not playing it, you're ruining the game for those of us who genuinly enjoy it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> it is still morally wrong to do. it is still cheating and belittling the players that actually make an effort at the game.
> i enjoy progress and playing well, but i also appreciate loosing and learning how i lost, what to improve.
> 
> whats the point in playing the game when all you need to do is click on a player and press space for insta combo, how is that fun?
> i dont understand how trolls enjoy winding people up with trash talking, ruining the enjoyment of that person and everyone else who has to see it and see the effect in game.
> 
> you really are the kind of person that is wrong with this game. you're not playing it, you're ruining the game for those of us who genuinly enjoy it.


Yup, its people like him that made me hate the game. "Oh look at my KDA, yours sucks, you suck even though you've killed towers/dragons and did things to actually help the team." Then riot got rid of solo-q and dynamic-q is like running into 4 flamers a game. I haven't played in a while, but the last like 10-20 games I wouldn't say anything in champ select and I would mute my team as soon as I got in the game. Doing this allowed me to play/focus better, but man this game is boring with NO communication.



Spoiler: Anecdote for why I hate dynamic q



My bot lane kept over extending and dying under tower. I told them something like, "play safe, stop extending so far" after which everyone on the team starting going crazy with racial slurs and whatnot (my summoner name is a rapper).

Reported them and started avoiding talking to other players.


----------



## DeviousAddict

this is where getting 5 people together to play is better. but try getting5 people online consistly is impossible


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> it is still morally wrong to do. it is still cheating and belittling the players that actually make an effort at the game.
> i enjoy progress and playing well, but i also appreciate loosing and learning how i lost, what to improve.
> 
> whats the point in playing the game when all you need to do is click on a player and press space for insta combo, how is that fun?
> i dont understand how trolls enjoy winding people up with trash talking, ruining the enjoyment of that person and everyone else who has to see it and see the effect in game.
> 
> you really are the kind of person that is wrong with this game. you're not playing it, you're ruining the game for those of us who genuinly enjoy it.


Just need to hold spacebar no need to really even click on player after setting priority after the game begins, no time to click on enemies in team fight as well just let the script does its job. For me it is fun and that is what I care, is it fair for others is not my concern. Theoretically Faker would beat all scripts so it a human chooses to manually play that is is his choice.


----------



## DeviousAddict

You're not helping your case at all.

I'm not going to respond any more, as you are blatantly just looking to flame people, as you already indicated earlier in your posts.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> You're not helping your case at all.
> 
> I'm not going to respond any more, as you are blatantly just looking to flame people, as you already indicated earlier in your posts.


Most of the game I can just 1 vs 5, you have problem with that?


----------



## clao

meh scripting idc once ppl get banned they just leave the game anyways


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> meh scripting idc once ppl get banned they just leave the game anyways


not really autobot a new account to level 30 is just arond 1 week.


----------



## DeviousAddict

How many of you all on here play in the EUW server?


----------



## DIYDeath

Ugh I hate the Vlad rework, he needs a lot of work now that spell vamp items don't exist. Don't get me wrong - he certainly CAN be good as top and (sometimes) mid but his sustain got so massively destroyed and the secondary casts on his abilities rely on moving fast enough to keep the opponents in range because no self respecting champion is going to stand there after eating a R E Q combo.

I hope they buff his base movement speed by about 25.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Ugh I hate the Vlad rework, he needs a lot of work now that spell vamp items don't exist. Don't get me wrong - he certainly CAN be good as top and (sometimes) mid but his sustain got so massively destroyed and the secondary casts on his abilities rely on moving fast enough to keep the opponents in range because no self respecting champion is going to stand there after eating a R E Q combo.
> 
> I hope they buff his base movement speed by about 25.


I kind of like his new rework now instead of constantly qing people you need to build up your fury/bloodwell inorder to do more damage and heal more.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> I kind of like his new rework now instead of constantly qing people you need to build up your fury/bloodwell inorder to do more damage and heal more.


Your fury/bloodwell is useless when you're so slow you can't take advantage of it which is the major problem with Vlad. Before with Q and spell vamp items the low range and slow speed was justified...now...not so much.

He either needs a range boost or a significant base movement speed boost. Or some actual synergy/CC to keep enemies in range long enough for his synergy to actually matter.

Vlad's balancing factors of low range and slow movement speed are remnants from a slow tank meta. With the fast carry meta that dominates they're completely overkill. Personally I'd like to see base movement speed increased, the short range justifies the tank-mage role and allows kiting to counter his sustain early on.

I feel like Vlad was very slap-dashed as a rework because Vlad is fairly item dependent - and the items which justified the massive caveats placed on him are now removed from the game, yet those same caveats remain in place.

The rework is hallf baked.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'm posting this here because I don't know where else to turn.

My League of Legends account (madpistol) was hacked. The only reason I found out about it was because of an email I received on 8/12 stating that my account had been banned for hacking.



It's really odd because I hadn't played any games since January 2016, and I got no warning that my account had been accessed until I got the email saying it was banned. I looked on the League of Legends website after I got the email, and came to find out that a series of games had been played between 8/8-8/11/2016 (I got the "banned" email on 8/12). I realized very quickly the reason is because League of Legends does not have a 2-step security verification process that uses your phone # as an alternate form of verification. This is the same tech that we have had for years on Steam and Gmail, and it works nearly flawlessly.

Anyone that plays this game, please be careful. I spent $60+ on skins and such, and now, it's all gone. Support will do nothing to correct the issue, and my account with hundreds of hours on the clock is now permanently banned. If you spend money on this game or any other game/service that does not require a 2-step verification process, make sure your password is long and unrelated to anything else in your life. Otherwise, your account may be compromised as well, and you won't even know it.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'm posting this here because I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> My League of Legends account (madpistol) was hacked. The only reason I found out about it was because of an email I received on 8/12 stating that my account had been banned for hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really odd because I hadn't played any games since January 2016, and I got no warning that my account had been accessed until I got the email saying it was banned. I looked on the League of Legends website after I got the email, and came to find out that a series of games had been played between 8/8-8/11/2016 (I got the "banned" email on 8/12). I realized very quickly the reason is because League of Legends does not have a 2-step security verification process that uses your phone # as an alternate form of verification. This is the same tech that we have had for yesupoorSteam and Gmail, and it works nearly flawlessly.
> 
> Anyone that plays this game, please be careful. I spent $60+ on skins and such, and now, it's all gone. Support will do nothing to correct the issue, and my account with hundreds of hours on the clock is now permanently banned. If you spend money on this game or any other game/service that does not require a 2-step verification process, make sure your password is long and unrelated to anything else in your life. Otherwise, your account may be compromised as well, and you won't even know it.


You can contact support to regain the account.
Use stronger password. Very likely someone cracked your password with common words.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> You can contact support to regain the account.
> Use stronger password. Very likely someone cracked your password with common words.


There were no common words in my password. It was a complex 16-digit alphanumeric combination that would have been nearly impossible to guess. My guess is they had some sort of break from the inside, and now they're trying to cover it up.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> There were no common words in my password. It was a complex 16-digit alphanumeric combination that would have been nearly impossible to guess. My guess is they had some sort of break from the inside, and now they're trying to cover it up.


may be you used the same password in another website and that website databate is hacked?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'm posting this here because I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> My League of Legends account (madpistol) was hacked. The only reason I found out about it was because of an email I received on 8/12 stating that my account had been banned for hacking.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really odd because I hadn't played any games since January 2016, and I got no warning that my account had been accessed until I got the email saying it was banned. I looked on the League of Legends website after I got the email, and came to find out that a series of games had been played between 8/8-8/11/2016 (I got the "banned" email on 8/12). I realized very quickly the reason is because League of Legends does not have a 2-step security verification process that uses your phone # as an alternate form of verification. This is the same tech that we have had for years on Steam and Gmail, and it works nearly flawlessly.
> 
> Anyone that plays this game, please be careful. I spent $60+ on skins and such, and now, it's all gone. Support will do nothing to correct the issue, and my account with hundreds of hours on the clock is now permanently banned. If you spend money on this game or any other game/service that does not require a 2-step verification process, make sure your password is long and unrelated to anything else in your life. Otherwise, your account may be compromised as well, and you won't even know it.


Sorry your account was hacked. I would look into reinstalling OS's on your network, as if you were as secure with your password as you claimed then you might have someone reading what you type.

In other news, and the main reason I responded to this is to counter your claim that SMS 2FA is the key to account security. Unfortunately, it is exactly no more secure than using a single channel, because SMS is inherently insecure. 2FA is fantastic, but the implementation you really want is an authenticator style app (Google, LastPass, Blizzard Authenticator.. etc), those ARE secure, because all their traffic is handled over encrypted transmissions.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Sorry your account was hacked. I would look into reinstalling OS's on your network, as if you were as secure with your password as you claimed then you might have someone reading what you type.
> 
> In other news, and the main reason I responded to this is to counter your claim that SMS 2FA is the key to account security. Unfortunately, it is exactly no more secure than using a single channel, because SMS is inherently insecure. 2FA is fantastic, but the implementation you really want is an authenticator style app (Google, LastPass, Blizzard Authenticator.. etc), those ARE secure, because all their traffic is handled over encrypted transmissions.


I agree with this one. Nevertheless, I will not be playing this or future games made by Riot. They have seriously failed me on this one, and I cannot support a company that steals money from their player base.

No question about it, Heroes of the Storm is a much better game... and surprise! Blizzard has an authenticator app.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I agree with this one. Nevertheless, I will not be playing this or future games made by Riot. They have seriously failed me on this one, and I cannot support a company that steals money from their player base.
> 
> No question about it, Heroes of the Storm is a much better game... and surprise! Blizzard has an authenticator app.


I feel bad for you that riot doesnt give the account back to you. If they want they can easily prove you own the account.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Anyone that plays this game, please be careful. I spent $60+ on skins and such, and now, it's all gone. Support will do nothing to correct the issue, and my account with hundreds of hours on the clock is now permanently banned. If you spend money on this game or any other game/service that does not require a 2-step verification process, make sure your password is long and unrelated to anything else in your life. Otherwise, your account may be compromised as well, and you won't even know it.


screw the 2 step verification. So freaking annoying that everytime I login from my computers that I have to verify every single freaking time. IDK how you got hacked. I have many hours all champion etc and skins and have not been hacked. When something like this happen it is usually the player who did it or gave out their password and etc for some "free" stuff.


----------



## DeviousAddict

When people get '[email protected] it's usually when they give out their passwords so that some one can boost them. Or they paid for a boosted account and the people they bought it off changed the passwords before they could log in after paying the money.
I've also seen 3rd party programs (scripting) that also install a key logger, then once you've cheated up to what ever rank they use the key logs to find your passwords and steal your account.


----------



## espn

I doubt LOL is really thecmost popular game now since this post is so inactive. There is a lot to discuss with patch every 2 weeks and so many pro matches.


----------



## Flamous

If you paid using a credit card, contact your financial institution to file a chargeback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'm posting this here because I don't know where else to turn.
> 
> My League of Legends account (madpistol) was hacked. The only reason I found out about it was because of an email I received on 8/12 stating that my account had been banned for hacking.
> 
> It's really odd because I hadn't played any games since January 2016, and I got no warning that my account had been accessed until I got the email saying it was banned. I looked on the League of Legends website after I got the email, and came to find out that a series of games had been played between 8/8-8/11/2016 (I got the "banned" email on 8/12). I realized very quickly the reason is because League of Legends does not have a 2-step security verification process that uses your phone # as an alternate form of verification. This is the same tech that we have had for years on Steam and Gmail, and it works nearly flawlessly.
> 
> Anyone that plays this game, please be careful. I spent $60+ on skins and such, and now, it's all gone. Support will do nothing to correct the issue, and my account with hundreds of hours on the clock is now permanently banned. If you spend money on this game or any other game/service that does not require a 2-step verification process, make sure your password is long and unrelated to anything else in your life. Otherwise, your account may be compromised as well, and you won't even know it.


If you paid using a credit card, contact your financial institution to file a chargeback on grounds of non-access of electronic purchased goods/fraud.


----------



## Flamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedi Mind Trick*
> 
> Yup, its people like him that made me hate the game. "Oh look at my KDA, yours sucks, you suck even though you've killed towers/dragons and did things to actually help the team." Then riot got rid of solo-q and dynamic-q is like running into 4 flamers a game. I haven't played in a while, but the last like 10-20 games I wouldn't say anything in champ select and I would mute my team as soon as I got in the game. Doing this allowed me to play/focus better, but man this game is boring with NO communication.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anecdote for why I hate dynamic q
> 
> 
> 
> My bot lane kept over extending and dying under tower. I told them something like, "play safe, stop extending so far" after which everyone on the team starting going crazy with racial slurs and whatnot (my summoner name is a rapper).
> 
> Reported them and started avoiding talking to other players.


Then you call their crap out, and you get reported for negative attitude/bad sportsmanship, and its you who gets banned not him.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamous*
> 
> Then you call their crap out, and you get reported for negative attitude/bad sportsmanship, and its you who gets banned not him.


I call people out all the time and probably have plenty of reports. Thing is, reports only stick of you say **** you shouldn't say. If you look like the reasonable one, you're fine.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I doubt LOL is really thecmost popular game now since this post is so inactive. There is a lot to discuss with patch every 2 weeks and so many pro matches.


probably because no1 here is active on the forum here. I am with my gaming community all the time and we are always talking bout league and the patches that are coming up and what champs are good against what. Heck we are having a LCS style tournament coming up between our 10 team


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clao*
> 
> probably because no1 here is active on the forum here. I am with my gaming community all the time and we are always talking bout league and the patches that are coming up and what champs are good against what. Heck we are having a LCS style tournament coming up between our 10 team


Don't really explain it, you know overclock.net is still a very popular forum. All posts over here like the one for CSGO is still very active. There is no way people for LOL would talk in other forum but people for all other games would talk over here.


----------



## clao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Don't really explain it, you know overclock.net is still a very popular forum. All posts over here like the one for CSGO is still very active. There is no way people for LOL would talk in other forum but people for all other games would talk over here.


idk but one thing for sure. This is the only place where no1 in the league of legend community chat


----------



## Mad Pistol

My gaming kick right now is Overwatch. I am gold in ranked play and I absolutely love the game. MOBAs have fallen by the way-side for me.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Seriously, LOL is fun but it is too much skills involve, there is no point to spend so much time and effort for practicing a game, it should be just for fun and you should maximum your fun. My way for this is:
> http://lolscript.com
> Just skip the skin part and play like Faker, maximum the fun without wasting time on a game for practicing!


Manually play is hard XD


----------



## Zackcy

Meh, got permabanned on my main.

The sad part is I don't care that much. I'm super burnt out over league.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> Meh, got permabanned on my main.
> 
> The sad part is I don't care that much. I'm super burnt out over league.


why got banned?


----------



## espn

Even LCS Pro lost against a scripter in 1 on 1

This is really funny, I don't really feel like this scripter does a very good job but enough to destroy a pretty famous CLS player....this proves human cannot against machine...

http://lolscript.com/2016/12/25/even-lcs-pro-lost-against-a-scripter-in-1-on-1/


----------



## TheDRG

Hey guys im a top Lane and JGler Main so if you guys ever need a good ol top laner or jgler hit me up. I mostly play Wukong, Xin Zhao, Camille,and some others. Add me on League DeathRazerGaming.


----------



## EddWar

Some times, usually in events like "All for one", "URF", etc, with some friends. I don't play rankeds.


----------



## Zackcy

Oh man, trip down memory lane going through this thread. It's really been 6 years.

I was so toxic/annoying back then, holy 😂


----------

